# One Piece: The Great Age of Pirates (6.0)



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2013)

*We gladly accept new members. 
*

In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of One Piece!

*Turn off your Sig:* 
It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time.​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2013)

New World, Nihon

It was the end of an era, the result was inevitable with how the marines and the World Government had been dominating over the last few years since the rise of the revolutionaries brought a new world power in play that upset the tradition balance. They had their time but it didn't last, not that long ago the W.G. had been on a mission to reclaim their firm grip on the world.

Patient and meticulous, they made a series of moves that slowly but surely they chipped away at the Revolutionaries until they felt like they could go in for the kill, this turned out to be a strike at the two figureheards of the Revolutionary Alliance. While the exact details of what transpired on that day are are shrouded in secrecy, it is known for a fact that Sendo dissappeared after being fatally injured and Kaiser D. Winter ended up captured.

The W.G. took their time planning their next move, the decision of whether or not to execute the Pirate King turned into a heated debate. On one hand they needed to make an example, to clearly show that the W.G. was none to mess with, as the kids say. On the other hand, they had him and they had good reason to expect that they wouldn't have much to worry from him in the future after that what happened on that fateful day. The state of unrest resulting from revolutionary supporters and the concern they had with this particular nightmare stemming from a massive prison escape at Impel Down was what led to them deciding to go ahead with the execution. 

But they had learned from the previous debacle, the execution of Gol D. Roger came back to haunt them in the form of the Golden Age of Piracy with Kaiser D. Winter being the face of that. 

So here he was now, to be executed for the world to see, while not only bound but gagged as well. They would not even let him speak his final words, in case they would inspire a new generation of pirates seeking to claim the title of Pirate King. To all that it was broadcasted to across the world, they were not even given the chance to see him flash his final smile as the blades come down on him.

Cheers, cries and shudders went across the world but things turned a lot darker when the hooded executioners went to work on the still warm corpse of once and former Pirate King. One of the more disturbed Reverie members had proposed to make this a sickeningly gruesome deterrent for those that may be stupid enough to try and follow in his footsteps. 

The image of the W.G. might take a hit somewhat, but they had good will to blow after succesfully bridging the Blues together, which resulted in an incredible economic boost as trading and employment opportunities increased dramatically. 

But even despite all of their efforts, this event did drove many rookie pirates out to sea in hopes of claiming the title of Pirate King themselves, to be the one to bring down the corrupt W.G. or to just have the ultimate treasure in the form of One Piece. It did not take last words this time, just the thought of it all being out there for them to grasp was enough.

And so begins a New Great Age of Pirates. ......


----------



## Vergil (Jan 29, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates. *

Long white hair flashed outside a window, a light thud was barely audible as the silhouette of a slender looking girl raced through the darkness. The bright moonlight threatened to give away her position but she darted with litheness between trees and shrubs, careful not to rustle any leaves or break any of the dry twigs, sapped of their moisture from a previously scorching day. Utter silence was imperative; this was their best shot at the goal. 

The guard duty rotated every day and most days they wouldn’t stand a chance; a lady with the ears of a bat, a swordsman that didn’t sleep, but meditated, a flame haired woman who had to always be on her guard thanks to the advances of her husband. But tonight was the night. The turn of the invulnerable midget. 

Mason had come up with a little something to put in his milk, Aatish had put it in there and Teri had moulded the key, which was now in Kagami’s hand. Mason said that there was no need to be so silent, but it was better done as a precaution, so Kagami tiptoed towards the sleeping Ike, timing her steps with the near deafening snores. 

The key turned with a click and Ike shifted a little in his chair, giggled and went back to sleep. Kagami slowly broke herself from her statuesque pose she was in and calmed down her racing heart. She opened the door and grinned. 

“The last item we need.” Kagami whispered, unable to contain her excitement. She picked up 8 bottles of Nectar – the hardest drink known to man. That would last them quite some time. She restrained herself from running out t he door to her crewmates. It had to be done carefully and smartly. “Just like Auntie Mion said…”

Success! She was home free and with her trademark grin she bounded over the branches and towards the docks where her crew were. The ship was theirs; enough food to last; weapons and supplies – they just couldn’t set sail without the booze. What kind of pirates would they be otherwise?

“Guess what guys! We’re ready to go!” Kagami said jumping aboard the ship.

“Hah! My brilliance is indeed a beautiful thing!” Mason exclaimed snapping out a comb and sweeping back his mousy brown hair. 

“Hehe, our parents are going to be so pissed! But we got dreams right?! We can’t just stay under their shadow forever huh? And besides if I have to hear my mom shooting down my dad’s sexual advances one more time, all the Nectar in the world ain’t gonna be enough!”

“At least yours know what they are doing….” Mason sighed, recalling memories that he didn’t want to recall. “Well, you won the captaincy games Kagami, where are he headed?”

“Oh I don’t even care!” Kagami twirled about and pointed in a random direction. “That way!”

Mason looked at the map Kiya had made, “Incredibly that way won’t lead us to certain death and it’s not a place we’ve been before. Fear not – my brilliance will guide us there without a hitch.”

“Awesome! Anchors up, sails down and chests out! We’re out to paaaaaaaarty! Whooo!” Kagami yelled as the boat drifted towards the island.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Fishing Boat-> Bonefish Island, East Blue*

A fishing boat carrying their next haul was heading back to their home on East Blue, Bonefish Island. The island was well-known for its delicacy in exoskeleton fish. However, because of the bony fish, the culture that grew up there had a mysterious and supernatural mystique to it. Teasing among a culture celeberating with death, the culture is all but gone. However, there are still influences, some good...

But also some bad.

The most prominent example is in the Skull Gang. A collection of thugs and hoodlums, they terrorize the local towns and even the Marines find them to be a challenge. Most frightening of them is their leader. Said to have been around for many years and yet as young and strong, he wields a scythe which grows as hot as fire.

The towns lives in fear and they hope someone comes to help...

"Looks like we are here," the mysterious boy said as he snuck from his hiding place and saw the shore. He observes the area with interest.

"This looks like a good place to start finding nakama," Diego D. Vendrix stated as the boat got in the port. Once the crew left, he snuck onto the shore and headed into town.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler-MP*

"Wow, that took a while to finally land somewhere." Cyler looked down at his buddy on the trip. "What do you think about this place?" It scans the area with its giant eye and looks up at him and shrugs. "Well whatever, we'll find some food and maybe get somewhere." 

_CRASH!!!_

_"Hey, you. Got anything we'd like?"_ Cyler looked over and saw a fisherman in a crate. "Please, I don't have anything." The skull mask walks out of an alley and then peers over at Cyler. _"What about you. You got anything?"_ He shrugs and begins to walk off, _"hey! I'm talking to you."_ The skull mask runs over and throws a punch pushing him back a couple of steps. Instantly the chibi lunges for the person aiming for their chest phasing through his clothes. _"What the hell just happened?"_ The skull mask began to throw another punch and suddenly everything became smaller. *"What, is going.... Ugh, ugh."* His body couldn't withstand the new weight placed on him, and falls backwards slamming his now giant head onto the concrete. Cyler smiles, knowing that he is about to pummel this guy.

*Fin
East Blue: Gul Island*

Fin is sitting in the back of a camara going from island to island keeping the piece, now he is heading towards their next spot. "Alright, we got our new orders. There is a disturbance at Gul island. Now, fish freak. Don't get in my way, I'm trying to move up you here?"

...

"Just stay on the boat like a good boy, we'll take care of it." Fin, sat at the back lamenting. _"Aaaggghhh!"_ "What? Someone screaming." Fin looks ahead where his fellow marines ran and looks back over to where the scream came from. "Whatever I'll go check it out by myself. This is my chance to use my invention in a serious situation." Fin raised his hand that was clutched in his hands. He pulled the trigger and spun around creating an inner-tube allowing him to float above the ground. Fin flicked his tail and sprung forward, swimming in the air. It didn't take long to make it where he was heading. *"Hah, no one is going to save you little lady."* A man held a cutlass walking towards a woman on the ground holding her hands up to protect herself from the person that she now fears. "Stop." His eyes darted to Fin, *"what the hell is a mermaid doing here?"* Fin brushes off the remark and charges at the man with a firm grip on his tool.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 29, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago*

Purple and white strands, floating calmly in the calming breeze of Shellbell Cottage. The slight rippling of the normally crystal clear homemade swimming pond concieling the natural form of two young adults. Laying on their back, hair tangling together between them. 

"I really can't believe you made me do this." the purple haired girl said, legs crossed and arm wrapped around her chest. "What if somebody see us?"

"Oh relax Lilly! Just breath in the freedom and let the air flow through you, it's delightful!" the white haired girls replied, laying widespread with her arms streched out on the water's surface and legs wide apart. "Besides, if somone see us, so what? Not everyone is like him you know. Some are quite delightful to be stared on by."

Lillith, or Lilly, Lana's nickname for her, get's up and storms off into the cottage. 
"Oh come on Lilly! You can't be afraid of him forever! You have to get your life back, and you can only do that by facing your fears!" A long sigh escapes Lana as she lay back down, floating bare-skinned around.

Back at the cottage, a loud snarl escapes Lillith's llips as she herself onto her bed, covering herself in a thick planket. "Who does she think she is? It's only logical to..to cover oneself..in case..." the line of though trailed off, and Lillith now sat naked in her bed, covered in blankets and pouting. Pouting! 

"What am I doing?" she stormed out  of the cottage and down to the Zen Pond where Lana was lying in before Lillith stormed off. Upon arriving, her eyes widened, on the bench, where they had laid their clothing, only Lillith's remained. Lana was nowhere to be found.

"Lana?" Lillith began, hoping she was only getting something from somwhere around the premesis. "Oy! Lana! Get your sweet silly ass over here, you bafoon! Do you hear me, I am not playing!"

She frantically look around, and her eyes immediatly start scanning her surroundings for anything that is different. It doesn't take long for her eyes to rest on the bench with her clothes on. A pale white catches her eye. "A note?"

With an elevated heart-rate and sweaty palms, she paces over to the bench in a few strides, snapping up the note. Unfolding it, she thinks the worst. 

"I love you, Lana.

Look to your right if you want me.

Love,
Y"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler-Mp*

Cyler was going to aim for the body and that would be the end of the fight, however his advance was cut short. *"Hey, Flo. How long are you going to take with a couple of."* Another thug walked out of the alley and met eyes to eye with Cyler. "Welp, time to run. Lets get out of here." The chibi jumped out of the large head which began to swell down quickly. Cyler grabbed the chibi cyclops and began to run into town. *"This guy is messin' with our pack. Lets get'm!" *Three thugs ran out of the alley way after Cyler. The guy who was now on the ground stood back up and ran behind them. Cyler made it past a couple of streets and nearly ran over another person who wasn't wearing a mask or merfolk. "Whats up! Mind if I squeeze by?" Cyler looked back to the skull masks and back at the guy in front of him. "Black isn't my color." He gave a rye smile and was getting ready to head around him.

*Fin
East Blue: Gul Island*

The man slashes his sword making Fin swim downward to avoid the blade however it slashes his inner-tube, popping it and causing him to hit the ground. *"Well aren't you worthless, hahaha."* Fin flips over and aims the gun at the man's feet and squeezes the trigger, holding it firmly. The gun spins and a bubble spews out slowly, wrapping itself around the man's feet. He looks down, *"what the hell?"* He stabs at it, but it is also consumed. The giant bubble snaps and consumes him. "Now take this!" Fin lifts himself up with his arms, spins, and attacks the bubble with his dorsal fin. He sends the man flying until he hits the wall causing the bubble to pop. He slumps and hits the ground. Fin takes his attention from the man to the woman still in fear. "Are you alright, mam?" She looks over at him, _"how. How did you do that?"_ Fin looks down at his invention and back at her. _"ugh, thank you."_ She helps herself up and begins to run. *"Well aren't you interesting."* Fin snaps back to the man smiling in the shadow of the wall. *"I'm looking for more people to join my crew."* He retracts his legs and begins to help himself up.* "A smart mermaid will be quite the addition, what do you say?"* He looks up with dark interest as he clutches his sword. Fin narrows his eyes, "I'll pass."


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Diego had been near the town for a few minutes and he could already tell something was the matter. The townsfolk seem to be hestiant when they walked around. They looked kinda afraid. 

And he think he figured out why. He saw some skull-masked punk go and haress a fisherman. The fisherman seem to try and attack with an oar, but it was cut by an axe, held in the thug's hand. 

Before he could go and slice at the fisherman, he felt something wrap around him or rather, he saw something wrap around his chain.

"Chain Chain: Lure!" Diego said as the axe retreated into Diego's hand and he broke the handle. 

As the skull thug backed up, Diego was almost bumped into by someone. Diego looked at the man being chased by the Skull Thugs!

He was a cyclops.

A _FREAKIN'_ CYCLOPS!

*WINNER*

Diego then saw some thugs coming at them. "Chain Chain: Rocket!" Diego called out before he punched out a chain out of his fist and caused one of the thug to be forced back hard.

"What the hell is he?" the thug called.

"He's a... He's a... Devil Fruit user!" the another said.

"WHO THE HELL ARE YOU?" the group of thugs asked.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I'm going to be KING OF THE PIRATES!" Diego called out proudly before facing the cyclops.

"You, awesome cyclops guy! What is your name and would you like to join my crew?" Diego said as he turned to face Cyler and offer his other hand as he retracted the chain.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 29, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
A Fresh Start I

===

There were two things Kane adored in life. One of them was alcohol, and the other was women. Unfortunately, the bar that he was currently in only possessed one of them. Well, technically it _did _have women too, but to be more precise, Kane preferred women who were more . . . female-looking, to put it bluntly. Sat on a chair observing the rest of the bar, Kane took a swish of beer and set it down onto the table with a loud clang. 

God, he was bored. 

A few weeks ago, he'd set out from his last village, quit his job as a mechanic at a small time workshop and begun his life as an outlaw. The life of piracy, and of adventure. To capture the essence of a man's true romance. That was what he wanted. What Kane had failed to foresee, however, was the fact that . . .

He had no idea where to begin.

Was he supposed to just randomly ask people if they wanted to join his nonexistent crew? Or ask other people if they were pirates and were looking for recruits? It was so confusing. An unnecessary hassle. Maybe a pirate would stop by or something, and invite him over. "This is so shit." Kane sighed. 

"Oi, you."

"Huh?" Kane frowned, and turned around to face his greeter. A large, bulking individual with . . . very red skin, and reeking of alcohol. His appearance and build almost made him think of a brick wall, come to think of it. One thing Kane noticed immediately, however, was the angry look on his face, and the sword strapped on his back.

"You're sittin' in my spot, asshole." The large man grunted.

"What?" Kane blinked, confused.

"My. Spot." The man answered, enunciating each word carefully as if he was talking to an idiot.

Along with the things Kane liked in life, there were also a few things he _didn't _like. One of those was being patronized and being talked to like an idiot. His temper flaring up slightly - only enhanced by the effects of the alcohol, Kane rose from his seat. 

"You want to start a fight?" The brick-man laughed, and pointed to his chest. "Do you have any idea who I am? I'm Gekko of the Mountains, man. I'm a _mountain bandit._"

"Who the hell do you think I am?" Kane asked, grabbing his dai nodachi. "When they speak of the wayward vagabond of the East Blue - the paragon of masculinity, and fighting spirit, they're talking about me. Kane Newman. Believe it, brick-face!"

_*Crash.

*_Immediately, Kane felt the impact of a punch in his face, and was sent flying across the room, crashing against a table. Rubbing his nose and wiping away some blood, Kane got up and grinned at the mountain bandit, who was brandishing his sword. "Not bad for a shitty bandit." He taunted, taking out his own sword as well. "How about I show you some real moves now, huh?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler looked back at the guy in front of him and he was practically sparkling, as if he found what he was looking for. _'Oh, no. That face doesn't seem like a good sign.'_ He saw him peek over and surprisingly a chain shot out and knock one of them down and stopping the other ones. _'Wow, another person with some powers. What are the odds.'_ "My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I'm going to be KING OF THE PIRATES!" _'Yeesh.'_"You, awesome cyclops guy! What is your name and would you like to join my crew?" Apprehension etched into his face. _'He can be a the trigger to fire me into adventure...'_ "Yeah, sure. Why not? But first, these guys." Cyler spun around and ran forward, the chibi in his arm phased into his chest. Suddenly Cyler's head grew enormous, the weight of his now huge head rammed into the group separating them. His head then hit the ground and slid to a stop. "Ouch."

*Fin
East Blue: Gul Island

"Now, now. I haven't even shown you my persuasion techniques."*Fin's eyebrows furrow. *"Captain Yu No cordially invites you to the Sweet Tooth pirates. Sticky Candy Blast!"* His arm turns green and a liquid fires from his arm at Fin. _'Crap, I have to dodge!'_ Fin flicks his tail upon the ground to launch him forwards causing him to land and roll. He looks up to see him walk over to Fin, making his arm back to normal. *"Having a logia type fruit is the bizz. How about you give up now. You can't beat me, so submit."* Fin winces and looks down at his flesh, _'me running around like this is hurting me.'_ *"Pay attention! Sticky mace no mi!"* His arm turns green, creates a mace, and slams it down on Fin who rolls to the side last second. Fin's breathing is now ragged. _'I can't move on land like a human, this is so much more troublesome. How am I going to defeat him?' _*"You know."* His arm turns back to normal, however his legs turn into a green mess that propels him towards Fin and back to normal when he is in front of him.* "A mermaid can fetch quite the price, but..."* His face sours, *"keeping a mermaid alive, transporting it, and all that is way to above my skill level. Admit defeat, and join me."* Fin clutches his gun and an idea hits him, _'we are at the docks still. If I can pull of what I did last time again...' _Fin looks up at Yu with serious eyes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 29, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
A Fresh Start II

===

"Yeah?" The bandit sneered, walking up to Kane, while some of the customers in the bar - along with the bartender - moved away slightly from their 'fight zone', but still staying to observe. A bar fight wasn't _rare _here, but there was just something about Kane Newman that picked at their interest. "And what kind of dumbass moves have you got?"

"The kind of moves that are gonna kick your ass back to what ever cave you came from." Kane smirked, and darted in, his red flaming cloak flowing behind him as he moved in towards his opponent, sword drawn. Once upon his opponent, Kane slashed, moving his blade in a horizontal motion across the bandit's chest in a flash of steel . . .

_*Clang.

*_But was met with the steel of Gekko's sword instead, as the bulking man quickly moved his sword in to block Kane's attack. "Fast one, aren't ya?" The bandit grinned, raising a leg and forcing Kane to back off with a kick, and immediately advanced towards Kane again, determined not to give him any breathing room and attacked with a downward slash aimed for the shoulder. Instinctively, Kane held his sword horizontally across his shoulder and blocked the attack, but the defense was shaky. His opponent was physically stronger, and it was only a matter of time before he'd break through and actually cut in. 

"Where are your moves now, asshole?" Gekko smirked, pressing down his blade on Kane's.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Diego smiled and nodded at the cyclops before observing his power. Apparently, he could make a chibi that could power him up.

Diego smiled at hus luck for getting this awesome guy as the first member on his crew!

He saw the guy scatter the group using his big head before Diego tried to help him up. When they came around. 

"Might wanna duck! Chain Chain: Whip!" Diego said before he let out a chain and swung at them, knocking them down. 

Chain Chain: Retract! Diego stated to return the chain to his hand. 

The gang members manage to stand up. They were against not one but TWO! TWO Devil Fruit users.

"We gotta tell the boss! He's the only one who has a chance against these guys!" the thug stated before the others nodded and they ran.

Once Cyler's head was normal, Diego helped him up. "You know, I didn't get your name... or your profession. Like I said, I'm Diego D. Vendrix, Captain of the Miracle Pirates. I'm also the Scholar I guess, having grown up in a library," Diego stated as he shrugged his shoulders before offering his hand.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler's head was way too big for him now, unable to move. "Alright, get out." Cyler hit his giant head, "get out." "_We gotta tell the boss! He's the only one who has a chance against these guys!"_ Cyler's giant eye looked over, "No, no, no. They are going to go and get more people. Not more fighting, ugh." The chibi jumped out and his head shrunk back down and was helped up by Diego. "You know, I didn't get your name... or your profession. Like I said, I'm Diego D. Vendrix, Captain of the Miracle Pirates. I'm also the Scholar I guess, having grown up in a library," "Captain of the Miracle Pirates, who are they?... Oh, yeah I joined, right. Well, I'm Cyler Tres. Before I went off for adventure, I was a doctor. So, that means I'm still a doctor, able to heal people up if they get hurt..." Cyler looks behind him and around. "Where is everyone else?"

*Fin
East Blue: Gul Island*

"Leave the marines, join you to kill people." Fin pulls the trigger holding it down and the bubble gun begins to spin creating the giant bubble._ 'Keep eye contact with him and he will keep eye contact with me.'_ "That is monstrous." Yu smiles, *"what a bleeding heart."* He kneels down and grabs Fin's chin, now face to face, just inches apart. *"What a rare jewel of a pirate you would make."* Fin snatches his chin back by prying it from his hand with his neck. The giant bubble snaps and captures the captain once more. *"This again? Pop rocks no mi!"* Fin spins and flicks his tail sending him flying towards the ocean. Yu throws down a couple of candy rocks that sizzle and explode, he looks down to see himself flying off the pier and have beneath him become only blue.* "No!"* The captain falls into the ocean with a splash. That is when Fin's eyes become even more serious, he launches himself into the water and swims to Yu. Grabbing him he brings him back up to the surface. One hand on his collar, the other on his gun. "No, devil fruit users will drown because of me." He points the gun to his head and pulls the trigger creating a bubble that wraps around his head. "Hey, what are you doing?" Fin looks up with surprise, but to just see his fellow marine with the others who have four other pirates who are knocked out being thrown on the camara.


----------



## Magician (Jan 29, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer*

*Phantom Pirates - Introduction Arc*

Heian J. Praizer sat on the rusted chair adorned in the middle of the blood, the corpses, and the lost souls that died during the unruly massacre.  There were hundreds, _hundreds_ of bodies laid waste throughout the small village, not a single sound was sung, not a single breath was breathed, and not a single soul resonated.  There was only him, there was only Heian, there was only _God_.

_God's judgement was made_.

He sat in the chair that was oddly placed right in the middle of the village where bodies were all collapsed around him, circular and surrounding.  He grabbed a thick white cloth and wiped more of the red unholy liquid that contaminated his pure blade.  

This was the worst part about judgement, the cleanup.  He hated blood, it was disgusting, unholy, and complete _filth_, especially coming from those who were unworthy.  Those that were _weak_ and unfit for the new era of God.  

_Karakura Village_

A village completely under the jurisdiction of filthy pirates, _The Red Cross Pirates_.  Once they arrived two months ago the already poor, impecunious, village was then paying more than half of there profit, which crippled there already weak economy(if you could even call it that).  They were weak, utterly weak and dominated by weak pirates.

_The weak aren't fit to live with God._

Behind him he heard a loud ambiguous ruckus, shouts of anger that rang through the village.  Standing up, Heian sighed, after just finishing wiping the filth of off his pure blade he was now going to execute more judgement.

_The Red Cross Pirates were back._


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 29, 2013)

Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Enter the Fool

"Oi, wake up you bum!"

"Hmmmm, five more minutes baby......I'm not a machine, give me some time recharge the batteries."

SPLASH!

"AGH!" He shot straight up, the cold bucket full of water thrown on his face had an immediate affect. 

"Who, what, where?!?" Soaked and confused, it took him a while to regain his bearings. The old grizzled fisherman was already tossing all of his belongings on the docks.

"Get lost you punk!." He snarled.

"Hey, I'm a paying passenger.....Treat me with some more respect your toothless geezer!"

"You ate the entire catch of this week I came out here to sell, you've cost cost me a lot more money than you paid me for the ride." He threw an old banged up rod at Kai, it bounced off him but the confused Kai simply picked it up and started gnawing at the metal bits and pieces on it. As a growing boy, he was not one to turn down a free breakfast, as small as it may be.

"And there's that!" The old fisherman went off again. "You also ate half my gear!" A fist was angrily shaken in the air while Kai jumped off the small fishing boat. "If I had been a few years younger I would've used turned you into bait!"

"Sheesh, oldtimers these days....No respect us smooth handsome players just trying to make it in this crazy world." He sighed dramatically as he picked up his stuff and headed into town. He had to plan his next move, becoming a pirate captain was not a simple thing so he needed to weigh his options carefully, but first! 

A decent breakfast.

The market near the docks was busy, with plenty of foottraffic and business going on and the bars were filled by pirates and fishermen resting after a hard day's of work. Kai bypassed it all, and entered the Blue Barnacle: Greasy seafood for young and old. Free popcorn shrimp with every order exceeding 10 Beli.

"Fire up the greasecooker, I'm about to go ham!" Despite loudly entering, the blond captain drew little attention as there were about a dozen crying kids in the place and a lot more running around screaming. 

"Hey buddy!" A big beefy and rather hairy woman, who towered over the 6 ft 3 inch tall Kai. "Where's your mommy?"

"Dude, I'm a grown ass man." There were a few misunderstandings here, probably the most obvious one was the fact that Kai wasn't a kid. Nobody could be blamed for mistaking the hostess for a man, she had more hair on her arms than Kai.

"Hey watch that mouth buddy, now sit down and I'll get you a Smiley Meal while I'll go look for your mommy."

He was manhandled into a seat, which had a babyseat in it and so it took him a few minutes to weasel himself out of the tight hold it had between his seat and the table. He was about to kick that guy's ass but that platter of fried seafood and in particular the smell quickly neutralized his killing intent.

GNOM GNOM

"Hold still now buddy." The straw that broke the camel's back was that man putting a bib, featuring  Shrimpy the fat shrimp the mascotte of the franchise, on him. 

"Don't be putting your hands on me, the fuck you think you're messing with!" He pushed the hostess off him and stood up, slamming his hands on the table. A dozen or so shrimp flew up in the air and Kai displayed his otherworldly reflexes by plucking them straight out of the air with a series of lightning fast bites. 

"I'm Odadamn Kaiser D. Drake!" He yelled. "You don't try to just fondle me like that!"

"IEEEEEEEEE!" An old lady in the back fainted, her grandkids had been chipping away her nerves all day and this was the final straw. As sudden and dramatically as she fainted, she crawled back up and pointed a shaky liverspotted finger at Kai. "Blond hair, scar around the eye, Kaiser D.?" She yelled out. "The Pirate King has returned from the dead to haunt us all!"

"IEEEEEE!" She fainted once more. One of the quieter grand kids, the pudgy one that was too busy eating his food to shout and run around too much. "Nah meema, that was Kaiser D. WINTER!" He wiped his fingers off on his shorts and then pulled out his deck of Pocket Pirates Cards. "He also had black hair, unless he goes in a power up mode." He also flashed his Fuujin Frenzy and Raijin Rampage model cards, before showing the special edition pink haired Sakura Sweetness model card. One of the limited edition cards pressed in honor of the tenth edition of Newkama Pride Day. 

"Yes, hun." Pops chipped in, her wise old better half. "Besides........ KAISER!" 

About a dozen squaky voices responded with either a "*Yes?"*, a* "Huh?"* or a variation on that. 

"Kaiser has been the most popular boy's name for about two decades now."

"Thank goodness." 

"Are you alright ma'm?" When the hostess received a kind smile and a nod, she took a deep breath. "Now that everything has calmed down again, let's enjoy our meals now." Everybody refocused their attention on their plates again, while the hostess wanted to focus on that kid again.

*"......."*

*"Where is my food!" *

"Where's that kid?"

Kai was gone, and most of the tables had been cleared out as well, not even the utensils had been left. If the aspiring pirate captain was one thing, it was cheap. Why spent his hard "earned" money on a meal if he could get dine and dash with the meal in an improvised sack made out of his table cloth. By the time they noticed, he was a block away while chewing on a fork. After working away the rest of his breakfast, it was time to get to work.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"Captain of the Miracle Pirates, who are they?... Oh, yeah I joined, right. Well, I'm Cyler Tres. Before I went off for adventure, I was a doctor. So, that means I'm still a doctor, able to heal people up if they get hurt..." Cyler looks behind him and around. "Where is everyone else?"

"Doctor, huh? That's pretty good luck finding one here. All we need is a navigator, a cook, and a musician. And of course some more stong folk," Diego explained.

"If you are talking about the crew, just the two of us. If you mean the townsfolk, they appear to be coming out now," Diego pointed out.

"Thank you so much for saving my life!" The fisherman said. "As a token of my appreciation, let me invite you for lunch!" he said.

At the Fisherman's House

Diego and Cyler stared at the plate of tempura. It wasn't much, but they ate it. 

"What's with those punks in the skull masks?" Diego asked as he dug in.

"They are the Skull Gang. Back in ancient times, we worshipped death and bones. Now we move past that, but they took our culure and turned it into something dark. The leader is the nefarious Reaper, a man with scythe as hot as fire," The Fisherman, known as Tom said.

His pregnant wife Sarah was there listening.

Diego looked to Cyler with a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jan 29, 2013)

*The Wrecking Crew*

Nantucket Island , East Blue

_With a thousand lies and a good disguise~_​
Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts reached into the sandy shore of a well populated island at last. Hopping off, he landed in a crouched position, hands to his knees. "Ahhh, finally. I made it." Rising, the flap of his coat whipping about, Zy tilted his neck enough to manage a small pop. "Bitches, beds, and money here I come~!" Zy gleefully announced as he twisted his cane and strutted onward with a bouncing gait. 

The buildings were narrowly spaced, but he found everything one would need there. Various shops including ones for sailors. Weapon shops. Armor shops. Inns. Taverns. The roads were more desolate than one might expect, and the windows were shut with some even blockaded. Confused, Zy ignored it, and entered the nearest pub, "Ladies, gentlemen, children of all ages rise to your feet. All hail the Prince of the Sea." 

Grumbling drunks chanced glances of varying indifference, before looking back to their half full glasses. One in particular, a bulky, hairy, brute of a man rose.. his stool screeching as he slurred out, "Shut yer trap... y'in't nuthin' but th' prince of y' arsehol'... bitch..."

Zy approached the counter, swatting the drunken man's back happily, while utilizing his swiftness to rob the man blind. "Now, now, relax my large disoriented friend. Not everyone can handle the presence of royalty. Here, let's get this guy a few more drinks. Clearly he hasn't had enough yet. It's okay, it's my treat." Zy explained would tossing out money from the drunken man's pouch.

"You know... was wrong 'bout you! You's a real swell guy!" The man shouted, a hearty laugh escaping him as he swatted Zy's back repeatedly, thick hands like mitts smacking him. 

Zy nodded with a heavily lidded glance focusing on the intoxicated man for a brief moment before he faced the equally hulking bartender "Now then, I'll have what he's having, and a little information. Treasure, gold, anything worthwhile... where can I find it? Then I'll be on my way. Also, c'mon man, what's up with these hideous oafs? Is this all Nantucket has to offer? Tell me where all the hot wenches are! When they find out you're denying them of all of this exquisite beauty they'll fucking castrate you!"

After rolling his eyes the bartender replies, saying, "...Treasure? There are rumors of treasure in the Cape of Lost Souls. I'd try there if that's what you're looking for. Also, there's a sort of... weird club thing nearby. The young people hang out there. It's probably more your speed."

"Thanks," Zy said with a wink, before slapping down the cash for his drinks. As he headed for the door swept by and chatted with several drunks, stealing from them in the process, and then slipping out of the door tossing one of their sacks while estimating how much he took. "Well now, this should be a fair amount for the Prince of the Sea~"

When he saw the place in question lights enticed him to enter. The night club was known to many as The Bucket. Zy stepped into the club and was soon bobbing his head to the beat. The DJ, a young girl with multi colored hair, stood in an area separate to those on the dance floor. She played her tunes in a unique manner. She jammed through a bunch of recorder dials each with certain musical instruments. Some familiar, others foreign, producing an intricate, pulsating, techno sound that the youth of Nantucket partied to.

Zy grinned, his face hidden by the scarf blocking the lower half of his face, and mingled with the crowd. Dancing among the carefree teens and young adults with surprising stylishness, Zy lost himself in the music, catching the eye of a few ladies which resulted in them flocking near him. 

When the song ended Zy tugged on the front of his trench coat and said, "Ladies, ladies, I know all of this sexiness can be a lot to handle.. but please, one at a time." The giggling and sighing made Zy smirk, tossing his arms around two of them, as he popped his neck. "What's your name, baby?" The girl blushed at the smooth outsider, and replied, "K-" "Bitch I don't care!" Zy rudely cut her off, grinning as he added, Let's go take a little cruise in my ship~"

Now, a few of these girls had men... former marines that didn't take too kindly to an outsider moving in on their women. *"Go tell them we've got another one,"* Darrel informed some of the seething guys gathered in a corner. Darrel then marched over with his best friends, Sara and Tucker. The pissed off townsfolk stood in front of Zy, glaring at him. 

"Hey! That's my woman," Darrel declared, stepping in front of his friends.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Zy cleared his throat and showed an easygoing smile before he went on to say, "Guys, guys. Easy. There's no need to get rough, is there? I can't help being fucking gorgeous. Is that any reason to resort to violence? No, no it isn't. How 'bout this. I'll treat you guys to a drink, yeah?"

Darrel's expression didn't soften, until he glanced at Marissa, who smiled at him sweetly. Darrel nodded, calming down a bit, before realizing his wallet was missing. "That's it. Angus! Let's get this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!"

Angus bashed his fists together and his booming voice answered with a loud, "Unh!"
​
Zy smirked and said, "You must be insane. Do you really want to go there with me? You thumb twiddling peasant get on your fucking knees! I'm the Prince of the Sea!" As Zy's hand started glowing, alarming all present, Pek the DJ came out of nowhere.. her fist landing violently on top of Zy's head to send him crashing face first against the solid tiles of the night club.



"Are you nuts?! Y'know amateurs like you don't live very long! You must be trying to get yourself killed," Pek complained while snatching Zy's wrist to yank him through the mob of confused onlookers.

"Whatever you choose to do is none of my business, but dad worked way too hard making this place for me to let you or Millard's goons ruin it!"

"S'zat so..?" Zy disinterestedly replied while following alongside her, an eyebrow lazily arched. 

"That's nice and all but let me inform you of something too. You need to be a lot more careful. Damaging my glorious face is a crime against humanity. I wouldn't be surprised if they give you a bounty for this music wench."

"...Music wench?" A vein appeared on her forehead before she spat back, "My name is Pek dumbass!"

"Pek? Ha. What are you a dog? Hmm... a female with a dog name. I can see why wench pissed you off, the proper name would be bi-" "Don't, you, dare." Pek said, elbowing him before he finished. The bright haired girl burst out of the back of the building, panting as they ran through the alley with men hot on the heels. 

"Why are we running? I'm not scared of those scrubs," Zy replied with an insulted scoff. "I see, you don't know who I am do you? I'm the amazing Lord of Lasers. The King of Beams. The-" "Argh, do you ever shut up?" Pek blurted while snatching him behind a bunch of crates.

"Bitch."

"That's it..."

The sound of the fierce pummeling Zy took alerted the men of his presence, although they were too cautious to approach the crate smashing beat down. That is until Yao came along, his brother Yann right beside him.

"Come out. Don't make it hard on yourself." Yao announced, arms crossed.

"What? No. Let them make it hard on themselves." Yann corrected with a glint of violence in his eye as he rested his hands on his waist.

Stepping out of the hiding spot, one of his eyes swollen shut, Zy said, "...Hello, gentlemen. Goodness, where are your manners? Don't you know you're obligated to bow before royalty~?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"Doctor, huh? That's pretty good luck finding one here. All we need is a navigator, a cook, and a musician. And of course some more strong folk," Diego explained. "If you are talking about the crew, just the two of us. If you mean the townsfolk, they appear to be coming out now," Diego pointed out. _'What? Its only us two. He needs so many others, I was expecting at least one other... To be saved, then indebted.'_ Cyler looked at the townsfolk who began to come out. "Thank you so much for saving my life!" The fisherman said. "As a token of my appreciation, let me invite you for lunch!" he said. _'Saving his life? They began to come after me, I just defended myself.' _Cyler nodded and followed his captain and the fisherman. _'Well, it would serve for all the heat I took off him.'_

At the Fisherman's House

Cyler looked at the plate of tempura. It wasn't much, but he ate it with his chibi cyclops. "What's with those punks in the skull masks?" Diego asked as he dug in. "They are the Skull Gang. Back in ancient times, we worshiped death and bones. Now we move past that, but they took our culture and turned it into something dark. The leader is the nefarious Reaper, a man with scythe as hot as fire," The Fisherman, known as Tom said. Cyler caught the end of the sentence and swallowed his last bite with caution. Diego looked to Cyler with a raised eyebrow. "Thank you for feeding us, but I suggest to my captain that we leave. Their boss should already be looking for us and with a weapon of fire. We should go before we are killed."

*Fin
East Blue: Gul Island*

"I just took down their captain." He looked bewildered, "took down their captain, as if." Fin's eyebrows furrowed. "Its true!" He pulled the trigger again creating a giant bubble that began capturing the sea water along with the captain. "He is a devil fruit user, logia. Whatever that is." His face cracked from what he said, away from the seriousness and he began laughing. "You, against a logia? You'd be deader than dead." The captain raised his hand, *"Stick mace no mi."* His hand slowly turned green and barely was able to make a mace which then fell back into the water. The degradation of the marine stopped alongside his face dropping into disbelief. "How were you able to take a logia down?" Fin looked away and narrowed his eyes, "I was lucky that he came to the pier, and if he wasn't next to the water, I wouldn't know what would of happened." The bubble was now complete and Fin let the captain float as he put diver helmet bubbles on his hands. "Well, hurry up. We will take him and his crew to HQ." Fin could feel himself getting more and more tired, _'the salt water is taking the water from my body again. That is why I don't swim in the sea.'_ Fin pushed up against the giant bubble, _'with these bubbles on my hands I won't join Yu inside the bubble. However they will join it after a good push.'_ Fin swam underneath the giant bubble and against the resistance of the diver bubbles on his hands. He swam up with his hands underneath it and pushed him aboard, with a snap from the bubbles on his hands that now join the giant bubble. Fin then swam down and swam back up quickly to jump out of the water and into the boat. "Well it looks like we got a big catch today boys, maybe now we won't be stuck here doing grunt work." He peers over at Fin who is now heaving, and exhausted. "Lets head out."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2013)

*Introduction​*
*The Man They Call Crow​*
*Stone Gate Island... *
The sound of an alarm and heavy footsteps could be heard from even outside the walls of Briarcliff Prison. It had been designed this way to notify outside forces that there was a prison break. This was the first time many of the younger guards had heard the alarm, though. No one had escaped or left the prison in twenty years for most that were placed in the cells either died there or were executed inside the prison. The idea of someone actually breaking out of prison was a foreign one to them. It also helped that the prison was located on Stonegate Island, located in the West Blue. The island was well known for its jagged and rocky shores. They scaled high as one hundred feet, standing as imposing gates on anyone who travelled to the island. Besides the man made elevator carved into the island’s side, there was no way in or out of the island. Twenty years ago when the escapes were more frequent, the unfortunate souls who managed to make it out of the prison facility, once they reached the shores; they were faced with a quick death or slow agonizing torture. Most chose to simply jump and bash their heads on the rocks below.  That was why the shores had been nicknamed Fool’s Purgatory. 
“Someone has broken out on level five!” One of the guards hollered over the alarm, leading his men down to the halls and directly towards the fifth level of the prison. Briarcliff was built into the island’s itself, so its lower levels were all underground. There were many stairs to go until they could get to the lower levels and assist the guards on the fifth level. They were currently on the third floor. Watching all of this chaos from a command center was the Chief Warden and his head guard, Strawberry. The two of them exchanged sickening smirks and then they slowly started to walk towards a corner of the room. In the corner there was a closet and when opened by the Warden, there were a pair of swords there, a katana and rapier. The Chief Warden and the guard grabbed the weapons and push them into their sheath. 
“The guards won’t be able to stop him I’m afraid. We’ll have to get involved…” He muttered underneath his breath. He then grinned, “It’ll be fun.”
An eager grin formed on Strawberry’s red lips as she observed the proceedings with an impassionate face. A chuckle escaped her lips and she drawls, “You were always my most interesting toy, Crowley…” She muttered as her eyes looked at a compute monitor in which a man’s face was currently posted on. Dark hair and tanned skin, the man had large brown eyes. A wild and feral look was on his face, grinning from side to side and his long tongue hung goofily out of his mouth. This face belonged to Crowley Creed, the Crow, and a dangerous a madman who would stop at nothing to kill her along with the entire world.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2013)

*Earlier that day… *
Hunched over in a cell, the man known as Crowley sat in darkness staring at the wall and with his back to the bars. The room seemed to be some kind of jar for madness. It was barely lit and he was covered in shadow, hands covering the lower half of his face. Handcuffs were wrapped around his wrist, made from the seastone itself. They inhibited his Devil Fruit abilities, making it impossible for him to ink things up. His wild eyes were visible, though and they were entirely fixated on the wall in front of them. More accurately, they were focused on what was written on them. Scratches were placed all along it erratically with little order or meaning seemingly. When one looked closer they would realize that these were in fact letters. These letters formed into a single word which repeated over and over. Freedom. He muttered to himself and rocked slowly, Crowley whispers, “Today is the day.” 
A laugh echoed on the other side of the wall. It was his ‘neighbor’. Crowley’s eyes became dangerously wide when he heard the laugh. He had heard it many times before. His neighbor mocked him, laughed at his feeble ideas of freedom. He considered Crowley to be nothing but a mad fool. Which he was, but a fool was not to be underestimated. In some cases, insanity can even create genius, especially in the case of men like Crowley. The other prisoner did not care, though. His voice could be clearly heard as he whispered through the wall. “You’ve been saying that for the last six months. When are you going to realize that you’ll never escape from here, Creed? Get used to it and accept your destiny. Besides, I’d be more worried about that tasty little girl on Level 4 that you used to hang out with. What was her name…? Ophelia? A pretty girl like that in a prison filled with bad men like us…” He let out a harrowing chuckle, rattling Crowley’s body. 
Crowley glared. How dare he mention Ophelia’s name? She was better then anyone in this miserable prison especially the damned Chief Warden and the miserable waste of human life that slept next to his cell. He would pay like the others, though. That caused him to smile for like Ophelia, he had a part in his play. It wasn’t a big one. It was a minor role, but it would be… deathly fascinating. Shrugging off his remarks, Crowley started to laugh, his own dark chuckle, “Cawhahahahaha!” He chortled.“I’m going to kill when you I escape, Broncosta! You and the bloody warden!” He told the other man gleefully, suddenly hopping to his feet and yelling loud enough that anyone could hear it. He didn’t care if anyone heard his threats. Today was the day, after all. It was that mantra that got him through his harsh time in the prison. That and his plans for the world, he couldn’t accomplish them behind the bars. So he had to set things in motion. Like his own prison break. He could now hear it, guards jogging over to his cell to calm him down. To them, this was just another one of his psychotic breakdowns. But it was more then that. He simply continued, making more of a scene. “Ring-a-ring around the rosy! Pocket full of posies! A-tishoo! A-tishoo! You’re all going to die!” He sang loudly and soon others from behind their cells were yelling. 

“I’ll kill you if you don’t stop that singing…”
“Shut your mouth, Creed, before I put something in there that will make it stays closed!” 

Broncosta smirked from behind the wall, a smug grin on the man’s face. “It appears that you’ve gone and got everyone in a roar, Crowley. You know that Warden Strawberry doesn’t like loud noise.” He told Crowley who continued to sing his song of death until the bars to his cell opened and two guards walked in. 
The light in the cell came on, the rarely used light bulb suddenly illuminating everything. The scratches in the wall could now be clearly seen. In the guard’s hands were brutal-looking maces with long, sharp spikes. They brandished them menacingly and the size of the combined men casted an impressive shadow over Crowley. Crowley raised an eyebrow, but he continued to grin at them. He teased at them like a child who desired punishment. He stuck his tongue out and licked the air before speaking.
“Hello boys~” He hummed sarcastically. The two of them said nothing; they just exchanged glances and nodded, taking steps towards Crowley. Slowly they moved like an impending chain and ball of doom. Their movements caused Crowley to take a cautious step backward. Seeing this as fear, the two of them grinned and tightened their grip on their weapons. They were looking forward to the pain that they were going to make the Crow feel. His incessant cawing had angered them all and they intended to silence the loon so they could get back to their jobs. Crowley’s back was against the wall by the time they had crossed the room and his seastone cuffs made it nearly impossible to use his arms. It appeared that he had gotten himself in quite the sticky situation.
From over in the other cell, Broncosta spoke. “Heh. I’m going to enjoy listening this.” Suddenly it got quiet and Broncosta moved in closer to hear. He frowned. It was almost as if the room had suddenly emptied out. He was annoyed by this and secretly wished that the guards would just start the beat down. His anticipation had been built up for this moment and for it to be stalled seriously grated his nerves. “Hurry up already!” He shouted angrily, slamming a fist against the wall. Almost in response, an eardrum shattering howl could be heard and although it startled him, Broncosta still grinned. Perhaps the guards would finally beat the madness out of him. Then his eyes widened as he heard something else. This time it was a plea. 
“Nooooo! What the hell!? What are you!?” One of the guards shouted and Broncosta’s heart beat in fright as he realized that the scream did not belong to Crowley. He pulled in closer, trying to hear what was going on. The sound of bodies being ripped apart along with a few whimpers was the only thing that he could perceive. A shiver went up his spine. Had that madman really did it? Had he somehow found a way to escape? Realizing that he was probably next on the hit list, Broncosta started to crawl for his bed, but then suddenly, his wall collapsed and a sword cut through his head. The sword appeared to be made entirely out of black liquid and it quickly dissipated after Broncosta hit the ground. Red blood and black ink poured from the man’s pierced head. 

He stuttered to himself, “D-Devil Fruit?” Then he saw Crowley, dripping from head to toe with blood and a murderous grin on his face. As his eyes closed, he realized that he wasn’t the last person to die. No, the Crow was just getting started. The last breath left him and he could hear Crowley’s sinister laugh.
“Cawhahahahahaha!” 

Indeed, Broncosta was just one of the first deaths, along with the guards that had been taken out. No one had believed he could do it, but Crowley had been planning this for many days. It was all he thought about. He knew the prison like the back of his hand and by the time that the guards had decided to enter his cell. While he couldn’t directly fight them, Crowley was still quick. By the time that they swung the mace, he dove between the gap in their lags and closed the very bars behind them, trapping them in the cell that he had been imprisoned in for months. Then when one of them rushed him, he used his leg to kick them and propel his body towards the light, destroying it. The room was then cast in darkness. The guards and Crowley then became equal. He had spent time in the darkness and when he paced around his cell, bored out of his mind, he had remembered every single step, bump, and cranny in the room. There was no chance for either guard to defeat him in the darkness, it was his natural habitat. Biting them with his teeth and stomping their bodies brutally, Crowley defeated them with ease. They were a warm up, a cruel practice test. The fun only truly began when he stole their keys and ripped the cuffs off his wrists. Poor Broncosta was also another test. A test for his fruit powers. He didn’t want to be rusty when he rescued Ophelia and got the hell out of this place. So he decided to experiment and lodge a blade through his brain.
The sound of reinforcements could be heard and Crowley grinned. 
*“Ink Slip!” *His body became covered in the black substance, ink pumping out of his fingers and then crawling on his body like a firefly was to the light. His body was covered in ink and he slid coolly through the gaps between the bars, using the ink to increase his slipperiness. “Ah, I’m glad that worked. Otherwise I would’ve been stuck again!” He stated without a care in the world. The ink slip was one of his newer attacks and he had it in conception while he was imprisoned. There were plenty of new tricks that he wanted to test out but right now was not the time. He had to blow through the guards which should be an easy task and get to Level 4, then he could free her and kill the Warden.

The Crow stepped out into the corridor, guards rushing his way and an alarm blaring, he rushed forward, ink and blood dripping off his body. A grin was on his face and several of the guards shivered as they realized what kind of man Crowley was. The kind that wanted to see everything burn…

*Presently… *
In a cell much similar to the one that Crowley had been previously imprisoned in, a girl sat in a dark room, shivering. The Chief Warden did not believe in giving any of the prisoners’ heat or any kind of warmth. Apparently that was too human for them. Truth be told, he enjoyed seeing which one of them would give out first. A sick game, but the Warden was a true creep like that. She was stronger then any of the others, though. This girl had been through hell and back. She would’ve given up many years ago and simply stopped breathing like many had before her. But an idea pushed her; it gave her life, a purpose. A man had breathed life into her and she was thankful. She wanted to see his dreams come truth. But she hadn’t seen him in two months since that harpy Strawberry had separated the two of them. She burned to see him again. Then suddenly a powerful explosion rockets the prison and for a brief second, she thought that she was dead. But no, it was better. She sprang into life once she saw the person standing in the dust of the bars that formerly stood there. 

Crowley Creed, grinning ear from ear, covered in the blood of guards and his own ink power.“Hello dearie!” He shouted gleefully.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"Thank you for feeding us, but I suggest to my captain that we leave. Their boss should already be looking for us and with a weapon of fire. We should go before we are killed." Cyler stated. Diego just looked before he finished his meal.

"Come on, Cyler We're in East Blue. As much as I don't like saying it, on average, the pirates here are typically the weakest. We can handle a bunch of thugs. If this guy was any real trouble, Marines would have set reinforcements to take him down." Diego reasoned before he took his dishes 

"Besides, they probably have stuff we can loot and we have Devil Fruit powers. I ate the Chain Chain Fruit. I can make a whole bunch of chains to take them out," Diego stated before he went out. 

"...I won't stop ya going after them. Especially since you both have strange powers. They live in the forest, in the ruins of the old town," Tom stated, being silent. 

Diego nodded before he put his arm around Cyler and they began heading toward the forest.

"So what Devil Fruit you have?"Diego asked him.

*Ophelia Black
The Crow Pirates- Swordswoman/Scholar
Location: Level 4-Cell 13, Briarcliff Prison, Stone Gate Island; West Blue*

"He'll be here for me... I know he will..." Ophelia stated as she rocked back and forth. Like Crowley, she had Seastone cuffs to negate her Zoan powers. That wench Strawberry also took her mama's sword and her papa's book. That was all she had left of her family..

He was her best friend and they talked of chaos and madness. Until Strawberry seperated them by sticking her here. It was 2 months ago. They thought they could make her nutty in the head. She giggled. She was born extra nutty and became bonkers when she saw her papa making her mama beg for it like animals.

She admitted to herself she wanted that, having Crowley do that to her. She giggled to herself some more as she waited. She spent most of her time in her mind. Either recalling the vigorous swordsmanship lessons when she needed to be quiet and focused or her father's chantings if she wanted to spook the dumbballs here.

She snapped from her musings when she saw something.

Crowley Creed, grinning ear from ear, covered in the blood of guards and his own ink power.?Hello dearie!? He shouted gleefully. 

"Crowley! I predicted today was the day we would escape this prison!" Ophelia Black states as she tries to hug Crowley. She managed to by putting her llocked hands over him.

"I know we need to kill the Warden and his bitch, but I need by katana and book back! Also, I need these Seastone cuffs off of me. Hey, if we could find a thick satchel or something, we can take them and have them as a secret weapon!" Ophelia stated as she followed Crowley.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"Come on, Cyler We're in East Blue. As much as I don't like saying it, on average, the pirates here are typically the weakest. We can handle a bunch of thugs. If this guy was any real trouble, Marines would have set reinforcements to take him down." Diego reasoned before he took his dishes. "Besides, they probably have stuff we can loot and we have Devil Fruit powers. I ate the Chain Chain Fruit. I can make a whole bunch of chains to take them out," Diego stated before he went out. _'He does have a point there about the marines, but to be able to put fear in these people like this... And is this what I'll do for my adventure, to loot what would fill this void in me. Something I want, that is endlessly absent?'_ "...I won't stop ya going after them. Especially since you both have strange powers. They live in the forest, in the ruins of the old town," Tom stated, being silent. Cyler nodded and left after Diego. "So what Devil Fruit you have?" Cyler looked a bit surprised from the question, and looked down at the smaller cyclops. "I'm not too sure what it really is. I have named it the Augment Augment fruit, I just ate it so I'm unsure of its capabilities. All I really know is that I need this little guy to do it. If I may, can I take the weapon to study it?" Cyler patted the chibi's head.

*Fin
East Blue: HQ Quadrant 12*

Fin was sitting in a kiddie pool full of water drinking a cool bottle of water in front of the HQ on the concrete._ 'Man, all that wiped me out. Now its all this paper work to really put this guy away.' _Fin grabbed the stack of papers and his pen that the paper boys gave him. _'First question, his name. Yu No. Devil fruit ability, Logia... um candy? Crew members, four. Crew position, captain. Mother's maiden name...'_ "How will this help in putting him away?" Fin put his hand on his forehead in disbelief. "Sir, we are currently out of sea stone hand cuffs and had to leave him in that bubble." Fin's eyebrows furrowed, "what happened to the hand cuffs?" "We don't get as many devil fruit users in this quadrant, so we had to give them to the HQ who would need them the most." Fin sighs, _'well, it seems I'll be here longer than I thought to keep an eye on him.'_
...
In Yu No's cell he is suspended in the sea water with his head poking out to keep him breathing,* "I have to escape."* His arm turns green and begins to contaminate the sea water inside the bubble. *"I won't be made a fool from that mermaid."* The water began to thicken, and causing the bubble to expand. *"I won't be captured so easily."* The giant bubble pops and the mixture of sea water and candy spews out into the cell and into the hall way alerting the prison guard. "Hey, whats going on here." He runs up, grabs his keys, and unlocks the door to find the captain slumped up against the wall. "What do you think you are doing?" He smiles, *"busting out of here."*


----------



## kluang (Jan 29, 2013)

Stratosphere Pirates
*
Bombera.*

"Headbutt!!!"

And the challenger falls down. Bombera looks at the crowd and he raise his hand in victory. The cheering crowd, the swooning women, the excited children. The town center is alive that day. Harvest Day Festival. Bombera is just one of the attraction. A fighter by trade.

As he climbs down from the ring the crowd keeps on cheering him. He just knock out the town champion, a marine sergeant none the less. The marines doesn't look too happy though. He caught glimpse of them whispering among themselves. That means one thing, get out of town as soon as you can. 

He quickly slips on through the crowd, trying to blend with the crowd and after a moment he vanished. That is among the first thing he learn as a kid.

Bombera arrives at the docks and climb onto a ship and hides inside it. During his slipping he manage to acquire a bottle of rum. Time to hit the sack.

Nightfall.

Bombera awakes as the ship suddenly moving. That's strange, ship doesn't usually leave port during night time. He climbs up to the deck and saw the rest of of the Stratosphere Pirates.

Great.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town -> The Woods of the Past, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler looked a bit surprised from the question, and looked down at the smaller cyclops. "I'm not too sure what it really is. I have named it the Augment Augment fruit, I just ate it so I'm unsure of its capabilities. All I really know is that I need this little guy to do it. If I may, can I take the weapon to study it?" Cyler patted the chibi's head.[/QUOTE]

"Hmm... well maybe the Marines would have a book on it. They are doing a whole bunch of research on Devil Fruits so maybe they have something on it," Diego said as they headed to the woods.

"So these must be the woods Tom was talking about," Diego said as he looked around with interest. The woods were not thick. There were carvings on the trees with the ancient language. Not only that, there was a rough stone path that was leading them. 

There were a bunch of malmaintained booby traps. "See anything?" Diego asked Cyler.


----------



## Magician (Jan 29, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer - Karakura Village*

*Phantom Pirates - Introduction Arc ~ Part II*

Looking over fallen barrels and stools and broken shards from windows and blood stained over the barren village that paid them an exceeding amount of loot every month, the Red Cross Pirates had nothing but pure anger and frustration written on their faces.

"You think it was the marines?" a crew mate asked as he kicked over the body of an 11 year old kid who had half his torso cut in two.

"You idiot," responded another as he spat onto the body of a man who looked as if he unsuccessfully tried to shield his wife with his body, "The marines wouldn't do something like this.  This...this is even hard for me to stomach and I'm a pirate."

"I agree," said the captain, much older than the rest with years of experience under his belt.  "I've never seen something like this before.  This is borderline _demonic_."

"Funny you say that."

The captain instantly turned on his heels to meet the voice that sounded behind him and his 30 crew mates, it was soft spoken, calm and added a sort of chill through his veins.  Something he hadn't felt in a _long time_.

"Who the fuck are you?" he said, pure anger spewing from his lips as he cursed his obscenities.

"Yeah, are you responsible for this?" his crew mate followed.

"I am."

There was silence amongst them as they looked at each other and at the captain to see what he would do.  Would they attack?  If so then when?  Neither one would admit it but there was a slight aura of fear around them.

The captain chuckled, "Look, I don't know who you are, but I'm Red Cross Jack.  I have a bounty of 10 million berry." He waved his hand over the blood rotten town, "This here town was me and my crew's base of operations, our main source of income and _you_ just cut off a third of our profit!"

"Don't care," he responded simply, "They were weak, just like you savages. You're filth. I've just decided, you aren't worthy enough to be killed by my blade," he sheathed his pure white blade with pure white hilt into it's holster.

"So your going to run away," he laughed, "I knew you were nothing but talk."

Heian stopped his walk and spoke with his back still turned.  "Run away? That's something you should consider. You're going to die here." And then he continued his walk.

"What the fuck are you tal..." 

The ground underneath them rumbled, as if the earth itself were angry and growled it's discontent.  Right before them holes started to unearth as blackness filled the void.

The pirates were rightfully horrified and shielded themselves around there "powerful" captain.

"W-what is this, cap?"

"I-is he a fruit user?"

"Ha," the captain laughed, "If he his, it doesn't matter. I'll have this settled in a jiffy."

Red Cross Jack pulled out his two sabers and held them in across his chest resembling an 'X' and prepared himself for whatever was coming out of those wholes.

Little did he know that this was the end of the _Red Cross Pirates_.

Heian heard the screams of anguish that sounded throughout the village, agony, and compete terror in their voices.  The sounds of the weak meeting there judgement before God.

Fruit ability...no.  This was the power bestowed upon him as the future ruler of the seven seas.

He pulled out a small slip of paper that held a picture of the first member that God had predestined to join his crew.

_Kent - The Mad Scientist_

_*God was finally on the move.*_


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 29, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town -> The Woods of the Past, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"A book you say?" 'If they had a book and mine was in there, then I'll be able to wield this fruit's abilities to its fullest potential.' Cyler walked into the woods alongside Diego. Chibi closed in on his leg when they began to walk by skulls and trees with writings on them. Then all the booby traps were evident, some still had fur and dried blood still on them. "See anything?" "Well my vision isn't that great, I do only have one eye. Supposedly I only see in two dimensions, along with terrible depth perception, and bad vision in general. That's why I am not a gun guy." Cyler smirked and looked down at the chibi, "him too." Cyler looked up and saw a hooded figure with skull masks behind him, causing him to stop in his tracks. "Looks like we are in a terrible battlefield. Keep your wits about you."

*Fin 
East Blue: HQ Quadrant 12*

*"Hah!"* The captain raised his green arm and shot sticky candy that knocked the marine into the wall and unconscious. *"Now to find my mermaid."* The captain stood up and walked into the hallway to loot the marine for the keys. He turned his head and saw a marine standing there in fear. *"Spotted already..."* The marine ran, *"pop rocks no mi."* Yu flicked his hand and rocks flew at the marine and exploded. Not only did it injure the marine severely, but it took out the wall. *"Ahh, fresh air." *The captain walked out of the hole and took in a deep breath and looked down to meet Fin's eyes of horror. *"Well hello there beautiful. I got a present for you."* His hand turned into a mace. Fin grabbed his bubble gun and pulled the trigger spinning to create a bubble inner-tube. With a kick of his dorsal fin he flew off into the barracks. *"Ahh, a game of tag is it?"* Yu's legs turned into a green mass of candy that propelled him forward at the same speed as Fin.


----------



## DVB (Jan 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Bone Stronghold, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Diego nodded when he heard of the problem with the depth perception, said probleming being the lack of real depth perception. However, Diego had full trust in his doctor.

"Right," Diego said as he prepared himself. "Chain Chain: Rocket!" Diego shouted as he launched the chain at the thug before using Lure to bring him to him.

"Tell me where the Reaper is," Diego threatened him with. Being pointed, Diego saw a relatively large clearing with ruins. A bunch of skull headed guys were either leading captured women and children there or lazing around.

"Hey ya dumbasses!" Diego shouted before a chain appeared. "Chain Chain: Whip!" Diego shouted as he swung on the oncoming crowd. "Take anyone out of your way and check on the captured people!" Diego told Cyler before he began punching and kicking any thug member in their way.


----------



## kluang (Jan 30, 2013)

Shin_Yagami said:


> New World, Nihon
> 
> It was the end of an era, the result was inevitable with how the marines and the World Government had been dominating over the last few years since the rise of the revolutionaries brought a new world power in play that upset the tradition balance. They had their time but it didn't last, not that long ago the W.G. had been on a mission to reclaim their firm grip on the world.
> 
> ...



*Orga*

Unknown location in the Calm Belt

In the final hour of the Pirate King

He's playing chess with a friend in main hall while the television  broadcast live the execution of the Pirate King.

"Checkmate."

Orga looks at his Black King cornered. And then the blade swing as the white knight topples the Black King.

"I win."

Orga picks up his Black King and stare at it. "And the era ends." He looks at his chess opponent who handed him a cup fill with sake. "For Kai." and they clang their cup and drink it at the same time. Orga slowly put all the pieces back into a box, except for the Black King which he puts in his pocket.

Orga turns around and looks at the library below him. A number of scholars discussing, translating the writing of the ancients. 

The order was originally began as a club where these scholars could challenge one another on the chess table. The white sakura was taken for its association with beauty and purity.

Now its a secret order that transcends the boundaries of nations and seas, seeking philosophy, beauty, and truth. They are devoted to the sharing of ancient knowledge across national and political divides and slowly revealing the truth and gain new understanding of the world.

"The war is over. The pirates have been eliminated. And the rebellion has been foiled. We stand of the threshold of a new beginning."

Orga looks back at the television and sees a World Noble, one of the Reverie taken the spotlight of the execution. He's a short bald man wearing a gold color tuxedo. He has a scarred that shaped like centipede of his left face that goes down to his neck.

"The remaining Revolutionaries will be hunted down and defeated! Any collaborators will suffer the same fate! These have been trying times, but we have passed the test. The attempt on my life has left me scarred physically but, I assure you, my resolve and Lord Vergil's resolve has never been stronger! In order to ensure our security and continuing stability, the Word Government will be reorganized, the Blues will be united...for a safe and secure future!"

A thundering applause can be heard and Orga shakes his head.

"So this is how freedom ends. With the cheering and thunderous applause of the fools."

"Now for this filthy pirate body, I suggest we place it where it can be shown to the enemy who wants disturb our freedom, YOUR freedom..."

Orga shuts off the television, his face tells it all. He hates it.

"I wonder where will the next new power comes next... One that can shake W.G, Reveries and the Marines once more."

"Sir?"

"This execution won't deter another age of pirates. That foolish noble speech will hasten it. Mark my word."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 30, 2013)

*[Quelling the Blaze]​*​
[A Taste of things to Come]​
Destiny is not a matter of chance, it is a matter of choice; it is not a thing to be waited for, it is a thing to be achieved.
_ -William Jennings Bryan_​
[Approaching Sleeping Tree]

* “So?”* a large man with bright red hair bellows as he takes his seat. The small round table that is chosen looks little more than a child’s toy by comparison. * “You bunch are a part of the new blood eh? You look like a bunch of pussies.”* the man adds with a bellowing laugh. The conversations the other three were having halt and all eyes turn to the man they had previously been ignoring. “Well, who the fuck do you think you are tubby? We’re..”, * “I know who you lot are Blake, so why don’t you shut that yap of yours. This is your last chance.”* the large man bites his spittle hitting the table, and his eyes burn like coals with seething anger. * “One more fuck up and your being flushed down the shitter… as for you other two. I’m the man that keeps this rig floating. You can call me Sparkplug.”*

_*Simon ‘Sparkplug’ Masters
Psicom Operations Leader 
Ship Head Mechanic *_​ 

Sparkplug introduces himself with a large grin as he dug his baton like thumb into his chest. “So, you’re little more than the grease monkey, wait I should have said gorilla.” Blake returns, his ego not allowing him to back down even a little. “Tell me sparky; is it true that the leader of this outfit is as much of a bitch as I hear?” The expression on Simon’s face wasn’t quite what Blake had hoped for which was shock or surprise. Rather it was a glance away from him. It was far too late for the new blood to react when he finally felt the presence standing behind him. Fingers wrap in his hair and he doesn’t even as much as get to yelp as his head is driven so hard into the solid oak table that it splits in two. Bloody snot runs down the surface of the table while teeth bounced around on the floor like marbles.

Blake, still being held by his hair, is pulled up from the floor and his bruised and bloody features are brought face to face with a thin framed woman. His swollen eyes blink in disbelief as she scowls at him.  “That’d be Miss Bitch to you sunshine.” her voice, though as calm as a lake on a summer day, cuts like a fresh razor. After making her statement she calmly discards him like a piece of trash.  “Somebody get twinkle toes here to the medical bay.” is ordered as she walk to the middle of the room so all could see.  “For those of you who are new” is stated as she turned catching all glances.  “my name is Samantha D. Striffe, and the moment you were assigned to the Stromtroopers until the moment you are deemed to no longer be here I am your god. My orders are absolute.” is continued as she crossed her arms over her chest. 

_* Samantha D. Striffe
Psicom Squad Leader 
Head of the Stromtroopers Division *_​
 “I’m sure I don’t have to remind any of you about the papers you signed when you came to Psicom, with that being stated. I won’t hesitate to cut your throat myself if I deem it necessary.”

Sam allows a moment to pass as to assess the new blood that had been dumped in her lap. When she was satisfied she snapped her fingers and a large yellow bird entered the room and held in its beak was a large file folder. The large creature only seemed to acknowledge Sam being in the room, its eyes not falling on another soul until it handed the folder over. It then gave a low snort before turning into a strange gun in a blinding flash. Quickly holstering the weapon and ignoring the new blood gasps of surprise, Sam opens the file up.  “Twenty-three years ago, Sleeping Tree was liberated from the control of a pirate crew by then Mercenary Calico Jack. Since then it has pledge undying loyalty to the World Government.” Sam pauses to glance around; the mention of Jackie D. Roberts seemed to get everyone’s full attention. This in the long run is what she wanted.  “Less than twenty-four hours after the execution of that fool Winter, Sleeping Tree was raided by large crew of Pirates. They landed on the western end of the island and have since worked their way to the eastern. Initial reports are telling us that they are killing with little concern.” again Sam pauses as she closes the file.

 “Cipher Pol seems to think that this crew will soon pose as much as a threat as the Ravenbeards did before the crew became heroes and their Captain martyred. Our objective is simple, we are to go in and clean sweep the situation. No quarter, no mercy, no survivors.” Sam pops her neck while dropping the file on a close by table.  “Any questions?” the room remained silent, most knew what was expected of them, the others were too scared to ask anything.  “Good, we’ll be arriving at Sleeping Tree within the hour. Sparkplug, get twinkle toes and Johnson up to speed will you. A broken face is no excuse to lay out of an operation.” ~

[Elsewhere]

‘Have the Stromtroopers been deployed to Sleeping Tree?’ a small den’s eyes open and mimic the voice and facial expression as the question was asked. An older man bathed in shadow slowly starts to smile. ‘Yes sir, I’m just awaiting your orders so we can start.’ Is replied and in kind as he had done the Den smiles back as the news settled in. ‘Excellent, we’re just waiting on that fool Hector to arrive, then we’ll be able to rub this stain on the Marine image out before it is found.’ The man in shadow slowly lost his smile as he thought on what was about to happen. ‘Does it have to happen like this? Can’t we follow conduct?’ is asked which causes the den’s smile to flip to an angered scowl. ‘We know what we’re doing, you just follow orders. If what is suspected turns out to be even remotely true, we cannot afford making him move, not now.’ The voice angrily growls. ‘I understand sir, awaiting your orders then.’ ~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 30, 2013)

4 years ago 

Agoge Island, New World

Days in Hell I

*"Muhahahaha!"* The long haired and scarred warrior loudly laughed at the sight of the late arrival to his advanced combat class. A blond haired electric blue eyed brat with a scowl on his face and the parts on his exposed skin not covered by bandages were littered with bruises. *"Good to you're ready to join us again Danziker, hope I wasn't too hard on you when you needed your weekly spanking!"* HE finished off with another loud. *"Muhahaha."*

The weekly spanking was in actuality the seventh or so escape attempt by the young Kaiser since he got here over a year ago, who had managed to knock out a guard and grab his keys, he made it out of the central area where all the "students" were locked up but crossed paths with one of the instructors, this very same battle scarred Kazuma, who gave him a swift beatdown and dragged him off to the infirmary. 

*"Well you're just too late kid, class is over but I think you went through enough in our last scuffle to make up for the classes you've missed now.....Muahhaha!"* The Danziker just sucked his teeth and met up with some of his fellow "elite" students, which meant that they were just broken down harder and more viciously than the others but because of the increased expectancy they would also provide state of the art medical treatment opposed to just let them die off.

This was not a place that stimulated kids to become friends, but some of these guys were the closest thing Kai has ever had to a friend.  

The annoying and highly arrogant self proclaimed rival: Kaska Brutus. Out the elites here, he was by far the most intelligent and despite appearing to be among the lesser physically gifted of the bunch he compensates with his sheer intellect  and viciousness. 

The model student and physical beast: Victoria "Vivi" Valencia Valentine. The redhead had some big shoes to fill, though she could've gone to any prestigious marine academy she wanted, when the opportunity for this CP0 program came up she leaped at the opportunity, she's probably the one and only student that was here of her own volition. 

The fourth and final member of this particular clique in the elites: Ja Skyhook. Notorious glutton and a close second to the biggest problem child present. Has a lot of potential but stamina and weight issues have been the main reason why he's ranked at the bottom of this class. 

The four broke of from the rest, heading to "lunch" as a group. The six meals a day were probably the worst thing about the daily schedule of this facility. It wasn't that they were given low budget gruel. Instead the W.G. went to great lengths to provide a wide range of the world's finest ingredients for their meals but the problem really was the goal of it all. The many meals a day in combination with the type of food they were given were all part of a special diet that was designed to maximize their physical capabilities and growth and were supplemented with experimental PEDs. 

"Kai I would really wish that you could just focus on your education and give up that nonsense about escaping." Vivi, the big sister of the group, went on another lecture to Kai again as they sat down to have their meal, accompanied by W.G. scientists with clip boards and trays full of pills as they handed them out, confirmed they were taken and ticked off the appropriate boxes on the papers on their clipboards.

"Meh." He shrugged it off. "I'll make it one day." 

"Pfff." Kaska laughed loudly. "Even I couldn't think my way out of this hell, and I'm sure that even if Vivi wanted to..... She wouldn't be able to fight her way out........ Ja might be able to eat his fat ass out of this place though." Ja was too busy scarfing down his seconds to be insulted. 

"Time for Infiltration class." Kai was the first to get up, already preparing for his next attempt....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 30, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
A Fresh Start III

===

"Where are your moves now, asshole?"

"Right . . . " Kane began, and swept his feet across Gekko's feet, causing him to lose balance and stumble backwards. "*HERE!*" He roared, and in one fluid movement, lunged with his katana for his hand, disarming him of his sword and sending it flying across the room, before twirling around and sending a roundhouse kick on his chest, returning Gekko the favour and sending him crashing through several tables in the bar. Carefully placing the blade of his katana across his shoulder, Kane walked towards the large bandit, a grin on his face. "Novices shouldn't try and pick fights with pros, moron. Just like an ant shouldn't challenge a human."

Stopping, Kane rose an arm, and shot a single index finger up, pointing towards the ceiling of the bar and posing, looking down on Gekko. "Remember these words, idiot." He said, not just to Gekko, but also to everybody else in the crowd who was watching. Though, their attention was somewhat divided between Kane's words . . . and his arm, which was morphing itself, turning silver and gleaming . . . until it became a drill. "*My drill, is the drill that will split apart the seven seas!*" Kane finished, and swung the drill down on the bandit's chest, striking with such force that the floor-board underneath him cracked under the pressure and strength of the attack. And with a satisfying crack, Kane heard a few of the bulking red man's ribs break as he cried out in pain and passed out. 

"He's a devil-fruit user!" 

"He's got the power of the devil!"

Mutterings and quiet cries of panic were heard in the bar, but Kane paid no attention to it. Turning to face the bartender, he quickly turned his arm back to normal and scratched his head, smiling sheepishly. "Uh, sorry about that. I got carried away. I don't have the money to pay you back for all the stuff that I broke, so I guess I can just, er . . . " The blue haired man frowned. He was stuck. He had no money, and he couldn't _work _here either; he needed to start his adventure!

"I-it's fine. Don't worry about it," the bartender insisted, handwaving the tall blue haired swordsman nervously. "Y-you did us a f-favour by getting rid of that Gekko."

"Oh, really? Well, thanks! That's mighty kind'a ya!" Kane smiled, oblivious to what was really happening.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jan 30, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts

Nantucket, East Blue

_*Don't be sad by what you see, it's true life has it's miseries. One things always worked for me. Worry ends when faith begins~*_​
"Royalty...? I'm not sure who you are, or who you _think_ you are, but it's looking like we'll have to knock you down a peg or two. You'll make for good entertainment later on." Yao said with an eager grin.

"Who I am...?" Zy replied, reflecting on his family with his eyes shut, before opening them with a determined glare underneath. "Just humble Prince lost at sea~ but I'd like to avoid any of the rough stuff if possible~"

"Let's just smash his face!" Yann shouted before his slipper adorned feet clapped hard against the cobblestone alley. Yann lunged, his body whirling into a beautiful twisting motion, which ended with his leg extending in an explosive kick aimed at Zy's smug face... which was no longer in that spot when he finished executing it. 

"Well shit, you're fast! Not as fast as me, of course. Not as talented either. Let's throw good looking in there too, shall?" Zy boasted while tilting in the position he was in after dodging the swift attack."Okay, I'll admit it, an excellent specimen like myself has no right being in this dump of an island... but I'm just passing through, so won't you kindly sit the fuck down and do what it is peasants do~? Y'know, like, bowing or some other such submissive bullshit?"

"Yann, quit fooling around! Beat his ass!" Yao impatiently cried, the bill of his cap blocking his agitated visage, features darkening out of frustration.

Yann snapped back, "Shut up! I've got 'em!"

His thumb quickly jerking in their direction, Zy offhandedly asked Pek, "Are these guys serious?" 

"Don't underestimate them, idiot!" Pek shouted from behind the crates. "They're Yao and Yann, the Yin Yang twins!"

"Ahh. I got it. So they're just a couple of bitches then?" Zy replied, resulting in Pek's palm swatting her face. 

Yann darted forward, a puddle splashing as his foot swept through it in an attempt to kick Zy square in the face. Yann missed, leg pressed to his chest from the force of his attack, and he was left watching the nimble outside flip backwards multiple times. 

"Urgh, that's it!" Yao cried, now running forward. He was a bit quicker than his brother in terms of attack speed, and unleashed a fierce combination of blows that Zy narrowly dodged. Yao's leg skidded across the cobblestone alley in an tripping gesture that Zy lunged out of the way of.

"You're mine now!" Yao blurted, lunging into a linear strike that was like poetry in motion. He flew through the air with his knuckles leading the charge, but the descending Zy placed a hand on the top of his head, blocking the sight of the young martial artist.

"So stubborn~" Zy said with a grin, before punting Yao into several spiraling flips until the acrobat landing near his twin brother in a low crouch. "Okay, I'm getting bored now..." Zy announced, and striking a stance... a faint blue rose from his hands signaling that something was coming. 

"What's he...?" "Huh?"

Zy unleashed a beam that cut off short, making it resemble something closer to a glowing bluish sphere that illuminated the alleyway. Yao and Yann managed to dodge it in time, baffled by the attack, only to be struck simultaneously with dual blue beams that hit either brother in the face, sending their backs swatting onto the alley floor.

"I-It's him! The Beam Man! Son of a bitch!" Yann shouted as he held a hand to his smoking cheek.

"No wonder he's so good... Heh, this is perfect. We don't need to hold back any longer. We're capturing him no matter what, Yann. This is Millard's golden chance. If he nabs a troublesome novice..."

"Capture...?" Zy struck a fighting stance, grin rising. "I finally get it. I know your type! You nasty bastards run an underground crime ring that collects gorgeous men and forces them to prostitute themselves, eh? Forget it. I'll tell you this one thing about myself... so don't forget it." Thumb poking his chest, Zy blurted out, *"Look at this face! This body! This hair! Filthy mongrels! I only sleep with the finest bitches that the sea has to offer! No matter how thirsty the wench, no matter how deep her pockets, I won't be forced into a life of prostitution so easily! That's my way of the pirate!"*

"...Whut?"

"...He's..."

"So god damned vain..."

"Okay lads, let's dance. Be forewarned, my incredible good looks are matched only by my unstoppable power." Zy boasted, and when the men charged him, he side stepped their blurring fists. Dodging smoothly, fists and feet breezing by him, Zy seemed to be hard pressed but he had a cocky, almost eager grin showing the entire time.

"Catch!" Zy shouted, twisting his body and letting a kick out in the process that discharged a gut striking beam on the tenacious brothers. Watching them slam into walls he landed gracefully, scarf flapping, and struck a stance to point his index fingers suddenly. One finger fired a beam that hit Yao's head making it smack brutally off of the stone wall he flew into, the other doing the same to Yann. Side by side the heads of the brothers slumped.

"See? Easy work," Zy told the bewildered Pek, who just shook her head.

"It's hard to imagine such an effeminate man is as strong as you are..."

"Shut it, concubine. I know how unnatural such beauty is in the male population. Make no mistake though, Oda has blessed me with the girt-"

"_You_ shut it! Damn!" Pek snapped as she grabbed his wrist and dragged Zy down the alley, cutting him off. As they ran through the back alley paths Millard's bounty hunters tracked them down.

"Eh? Didn't you just see my glorious victory? Why in the hell are we running?!" Zy irritably replied, keeping pace with her easily.

"You're strong enough to help us! As long as you don't run into _that_... maybe you can stop him! You could save Nantucket!"

"Well yeah, but what's in it for me?" Zy replied with a sour expression. "You may not have realized it, little concubine, but I'm a pirate. Y'know. Arrr! I don't exactly run around mixing myself up with other people's affairs. My expertise? Pillaging, plundering, rifling, and looting."

"So you won't help us?" Pek replied, facing him with a hurt look.

"Nope." Zy said with his arms crossed behind his head. "I'm getting my treasure, and then getting the hell outta here. Stop worrying so much, damn. It's annoying."

"Look out!"

"...Hn?" Zy muttered, patting at his neck, the spot a small dart lingered in. "Well shit," Zy managed, before collapsing.

"Should've finished us off," Yao said, panting as he bled from his head.

"...!" Pek took off running as the brothers and several bandits surrounded Zy, hoisting him, and trotting off for the Cape of Lost Souls. 

Off in the distance a castle towered, the ocean currents below crashing harshly against the rocks supporting it. When Zy awakened he found himself imprisoned with other random rookie pirates. 

"Rise and shine," Millard said to a drowsy Zy. "You're an unfortunate man, Zidane Roberts. I've alerted the marines about capturing you. What? You haven't done anything bad enough to earn a bounty yet? Heh, it doesn't matter. I just need to show them I've been subduing potential troublemakers, and you're my little golden egg. So sit tight." Laughing as he did, Millard walked off, his form fitting white suit clinging to the humungous ex-marine.

"... I have a question. When's dinner?" The majority of the other prisoners cackled and laughed hysterically, making Zy shrug. "Eh, oh well, guess I'll improvise."

Flopping down and waiting until Millard and his goon squad left the dungeon area Zy cried out, "Hey! Anyone wanna escape this dump?!"

Zy listened to the complaints and warnings of random prisoners as a grin grew with every reply. He faced the ceiling of his cell and tapped his foot, withholding a chuckle following every reply.

"Naw!" "Shut the fuck up, bitch!" "There's no getting out of here..." "NOPE! NUH UH! THEY FED THE LAST ONES THAT TRIED TO GET AWAY TO THE BEAST!" "You're on your own, kid."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Bone Stronghold, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Diego instantly attacked and brought the hooded man over. _'He wastes no time at all.' _"Take anyone out of your way and check on the captured people!" Cyler looked over at the group of people being herded over. "Ugh, you got a bleeding heart don't you?" Cyler picked up his chibi charging at the group. Three skull masked men that were around the group ran together. The two in the back had weapons. "Lets see if I can take them all out together." Cyler clutched the chibi, aimed, and threw him into the guy in front. The chibi flew and phased into the man's chest. _"What?"_ Suddenly his head grew huge and began to tilt forward. Cyler jumped and did a drop kick sending his head backwards landing on the other two, pinning them to the ground. "There." Cyler picked himself off the ground and walked over to the body of the giant head. "Now take some of this!" Cyler began punching the stomach, kidneys a couple of times, and to finish him off he kicked him in the groin. *"Arrggghh."* The distorted body grew limp. "Get this head off me!" Cyler peeked around and saw one of them try to crawl out. He walked over and kicked his jaw, knocking him out. "How is the other one?" Cyler peeked around the giant head then suddenly the chibi jumped out. _"Geegg."_ "Geegg: that's not a word." The giant head shrunk and the third man was laying still. "I better see if he is still breathing, hahaha." He turned him over and noticed something odd. "This skull mask has, boobs on his chest." He sat there for a second, "oh, well. You chose the wrong side to get crushed." A pleased smile decorates his face because of his joke. He stands up looking at the group of people, that don't matter to him.

*Fin
East Blue: HQ Quadrant 12>Barracks>Main Hall*

_'How did he escape? He should of been incapacitated! Now I'm running for my life not knowing what to do!'_ Fin looks over and sees him following him at his speed. "Crap!" The captain smiles,* "Oy, I need to have a little talk with you."* Fin turns and enters through the main hall and passes a door way that has a marine walking out, he spins and sees Yu and reaches for his gun. *"Yeah right!"* The captain smashes him with his candy mace into the wall. "No interruptions! Pop rocks no mi!" The captain throws rocks at Fin, _'no those will blow me to smithereens.'_ Fin spins and holds down his trigger to create a diver bubble while still swimming. The rocks get captured by the bubble and Fin lets go of the trigger letting the rocks slow down inside the bubble, float down and then explode creating a wall of dust. _'Hopefully that slowed it down enough for me to use his own move against him.'_ Suddenly a figure emerges through the dust with amazing speed, Yu. *"Hah, that was interesting!"*_ 'Damn.'_ Fin spins back around and looks ahead to a giant glass window, _'the hall way is about to end, I have to escape through the window.'_ Fin points his gun ahead of him and pulls the trigger creating a giant bubble to envelop him and snaps around the inner-tube just before he smashes through the window.


----------



## DVB (Jan 30, 2013)

* Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Bone Stronghold, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Some of the little kids cheered before they went to hug Cyler's leg. They began gushing him with compliments and such. Diego smiled slightly at the scene as he finished taking out the Skull Mooks. Diego eventually got the little kids away. As the folks led them away, Diego wondered where the leader was.

"I wonder where Reaper is," Diego said as he looked around. One of the Skull Thugs was laughing. Diego held him up.

"You chumps. While you were here, he's in town to teach them a lesson," the thug stated. Diego threw him to a building. "Cyler, let's lead them back to town and we have to head back!" Diego told him. 

They went through the woods, Diego used his chains to help make a path for the townsfolk to go through.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Bone Stronghold, Bonefish Island; East Blue
*

The little kids began to gush over Cyler and a couple even gushed over his chibi. "Wow, what are they. They are so neat." Cyler grew angry and turned his head away waiting for Diego to say something. "I wonder where Reaper is," Cyler turned his head at Diego and then a skull thug who interrupted him. "You chumps. While you were here, he's in town to teach them a lesson." Cyler sighed, _'I knew he was going to be looking for us.'_ "Cyler, let's lead them back to town and we have to head back!" Cyler was taken a back, "into the lion's den?" Diego ran ahead leading the others. "I look after my self, and forget the others... But he did save me back there, and he is a key to me seeing the world...." Cyler reluctantly followed his captain yet again to fight, Reaper. They made it into town and the people they saved stayed at the edge. Cyler walked alongside Diego and his chibi with his hands in his pocket. Looking around he could see the destruction caused by the gang, "you sure, you want to fight this guy. I can't heal you if you are dead."

*Fin
East Blue: HQ Quadrent 12>Shipping Yard*

Fin's giant bubble that had encased him had popped when he busted through the window sending him flying to ground bellow. 'Thank you, for whoever had to make it on a cliff!' Fin swam mid air floating to the ground. *"Oy, you can go that high?" *The captain jumped from the window and was now above Fin, with a strike from his mace, he sent Fin back to the earth. Luckily his bubble inner-tube broke his fall, lessening the blow. The captain landed half way inside of the shipping yard. *"Where are you sweet heart!?!?"* Fin coughed up some blood onto the ground and clutched his gun. "I can't beat him so easily this time." Fin looked ahead a light bulb went off in his head. "The crates, well the smaller ones." Fin brings out his bubble gun and begins his work. He pulls the trigger and creates a bubble inner-tube around the crate that makes it begin to float. Fin placed his hands underneath it and threw it up into the air. "Now to find a way to pop the bubble when he..." *"There you are, I thought I really lost you." *Fear went up Fin's spin as he turned around, _'not yet, I'm not ready.'_


----------



## DVB (Jan 30, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"Who the hell do you think I am? I am the man who will be the King of the Pirates. You're an awesome doctor, so you'll be, like the greatest doctor ever. Heck, you'll probably invent some awesome new medicines or medical discovery or something," Diego stated to his doctor with a grin. Diego grabbed Cyler and they went through the crowd.

Diego saw the Marines on stand-by, ready to fire, but the Captain looked pissed and hesitant. 

On the pedestal, he saw something that pissed him off.

It was Tom, he looked like he was beaten pretty badly. The worse thing though was seeign Sarah tied to a pole and the scythe quite close to her baby bump.

"I heard someone was trying to rebel. Let me remind you who rules this place. The Marines cannont stop me. I am the REAPER AND I WILL SHOW YOU THE PRICE OF INSOLENCE!" Reaper said before he flicked the switch.

The blade of the scythe glowed red-hot and he was about to carve Sarah. However, something hit him.

In the nuts.

It was a fist.

Attached to a Chain. 

Reaper fell down and cursed out as Diego leaped and untied Sarah, who went to check on Tom.

"Cyler, check on Tom. I'll leave this guy to me," Diego said as he faced Reaper.

"You... who are you?" Reaper asked as he got his scythe and sturggled to stand. Some Skull thugs that could still move were heading at the crowd. Something for Cyler to beat up after he checked on Tom. 

"I am Diego D. Vendrix. And I'm gonna be the PIRATE KING!" Diego shouted as he cracked his knuckles.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 30, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Bone Stronghold, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler listened to his words and smiled at the compliment. _'Inventing new medicines, that'd be something.'_ Suddenly his revelry was stopped by a scene of execution. Diego lept and attack, Cyler peered at the marines who just stood there and looked at his chibi. With a point of his chin the chibi walked over to the captain. The reaper was on his knees when Diego untied both of them.  "Cyler, check on Tom. Leave this guy to me." The chibi pulled on the captain's pant leg making him look down. "What is that!?!?" Startled he stepped back and tried to reach for his gun, the chibi took this chance and jumped inside him making his head suddenly swell up to a large size causing him to fall over. Cyler ran up and jumped on the giant head, "thanks for the boost." He then leapt to the stage and presented Sera her way down. "Your chariot madam." Cyler smiled, took off his coat, turned and picked up Tom by throwing him over his shoulder. "Dang, Tom lose some weight." He turned back to Sera who was having a hard time getting off the giant head. "Grab the hair, like a ladder." Cyler hopped down onto the head and then to the ground. "Come on little one, this girl is taking forever." The chibi jumped out of the captains head causing the head to swell down quickly helping Sera to the ground faster. Cyler looked around and saw a alleyway to drop them off. "Please heal him, I heard you were a doctor." Cyler looked down with disinterest, "Please, he is hurt so badly." Cyler looked over at Tom on his back, "yeah he is getting gross blood all over me... Follow me." Cyler walked over to the alley way. The marines floated around their captain who was holding his head, "what happened?"

*Fin
East Blue: HQ Quadrant 12> Shipping Yard*

The pirate captain strolled forward swinging his mace arm with a dark smile on his face. Fin began crawling backwards, to deter his fate. *"No, no. You ain't running anymore, Sticky Candy Blast."* His left arm turned green and shot a green liquid that capture Fin, pinning him to the ground. The captain stopped in front of fin and raised his mace arm to finish him off. 

_**Bang* *Pop**_

*"What?" *The captain looked up to meet a crate that crashed down on him. Yu laid underneath the rubble of the crate. "How'd?" Fin looked up to the window and saw the leader of the group with a smoking gun in his hand.

A couple of hours later, Yu was shackled to two posts stuck in the ocean making him unable to escape. Fin and the other marines are in the infirmary getting healed. Fin looks up to meet serious eyes, "so you alone took down that maniac, not once but twice." Fin was getting confused, "a fellow marine in your group said it was you who saved Gul Island and the HQ. Good job, I will see that good things come your way." The man walks away and Fin goes to sleep.
*[Arc 1 finished]*​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

*Sleeping Tree...*
Annie dragged the unconscious mountain bandit through the front door of the bounty office, huffing and puffing for dramatic effect. The sucker had to be pushing over 400 pounds. Joe, the Bounty Master, didn't even offer her a second glance as she deposited the bandits errant form in front his desk. His attention was fixed on the old black and white television set in the corner. 

"Special delivery Joey!" 

Joe raised an index finger at Annie and shushed her, gaze still fixed on the television.  Annie narrowed her eyes at the fuzzy picture. All she could make out were some hooded figures going to town on some poor fuck who had just gotten his head chopped off. Pretty gruesome stuff. Joe shook his head and grabbed the remote. As the image winked away into darkness, he swiveled about on his chair to face Annie. 

"What was that about?" Annie asked. 

Joe stared at her as if she had a few screws loose. "Don't you read the papers kid? That's the Pirate King they just executed..." 

Annie blinked at Joe with a blank expression. She had no idea who the Pirate King was, beyond some vague understanding that he was considered like the most badass and dangerous man on the planet. Not anymore of course, she amended. With a shrug Annie produced the rumpled bounty poster of the mountain bandit and slammed it on Joe's desk. 

"500,000 Beli bounty head right here for ya!" she declared proudly. 

Joe leaned over his desk and sniffed dubiously at the bandit as if he was the catch of the day. "Not bad..." he grunted. Joe slowly rose from his chair and stalked towards a heavy duty safe on the floor. "Though I wish you would just bring 'em to me dead. Would save me a lot of trouble," he added.   

Annie chuckled. "Ain't my style Joe. Just ain't my style." 

She watched as Joe methodically counted out the crisp bills and placed them in a neat stack on the desk. It was this money which fueled her long and exhaustive search. She had nearly enough now to buy herself a ship worthy enough to enter the Grand Line. "There ya go kid. Go buy yourself a lollipop or something." 

Annie stuck her tongue out at him and snatched the money off the desk. "Got anymore jobs?" she asked hopefully. Annie was looking for one or two more scores before departing Sleeping Tree. 

Joe nodded. "As a matter of fact I do. Now this is a step up from the usual lowlifes and mountain hicks but I think you're up for it kid." He handed Annie a fresh bounty poster. "This guy's an up and coming pirate in the South Blue. Real mysterious guy. No one's been able to get a photo of him. Word is he's looking to use Sleeping Tree as a home base. I'd go after him myself of course..." He grunted and massaged his lower back. "But you know, old war wounds and all."  

"Yeah, uh huh," Annie said with obvious sarcasm. The poster only had a sketch of the pirate's face, but the name was written in bold black letters. As always wanted dead or alive. "Hmm. Who do we have here..." 

*Kaiser D. Draake
Bounty: 1,000,000*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2013)

*Fin
East blue*

Fin's eyes fluttere, closed, and opened to meet the wooden ceiling. _'Where am I?'_ Fin rose up out of the bed, a scratchy dry feeling came from his throat. He looked over and saw a glass of water on the side table, he picked it up and drank quickly. He returned his eyes back to the rable to see his gun again._ 'Well, lets see where I am. All that medicine they gave me, nearly put me into a coma, let alone dry me out.'_ Fin rose up, grabbed his gun, pulled the trigger and made a bubble inner-tube. He rose out of bed and floated to the door. He turned the door knob and entered a quiet hallway. _'Where am I?'_ He swam through the air to another door which lead to a large room filled with crates and barrels. Fin turned his head and saw a staircase, he swam over, up, and through another door where the light blinded him. "So, you are finnaly awake. Hmm, I don't understand why they gave us someone so... unique." Fin looked around on the stand marine vessel. "Who said that?" Fin could only see marines who are in the normal uniform working on the boat. "Me of course." A parrot landed on a perch in front of him. Confusion raced across his face. "I can see you are confused, but I am your mentor. I am here to teach the up and comer marines that have some the moxy to be able to do the marines proud and you, young one are one of those marines."


----------



## DVB (Jan 31, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Reaper and Diego faced off. "So you're the punk with Devil Fruit powers, is that it?" Reaper claimed before his scythe began glowing red-hot. Diego looked on with excitement.

"It doesn't matter. My weapon Fyrescythe will cut and burn throught your flesh like butter!" Reaper claimed before he went to Diego and attempted to slice him. Diego ducked before he sweeped Reaper's legs. Reaper got up and kept trying to swing. He ended up hitting the platform. The force and the heat from the scythe caused to combust. 

"Chain Chain: Rocket!" Diego stated as he fired a chain at Reaper. Reaper dodged and then sliced through the chains. "Agh," Diego noticed before he retreated the rest.

"Your chains are no match for my Fyrescythe!" Reaper stated as he nearly swung at Diego's hand.

Diego looked around before he grinned. He saw a barrel filled with saltwater. "Chain Chain: Link!" Diego stated as he snagged and hookshoted the barrel before he used Lure to bring it to him and smashing it to Reaper, who opened the barrel with the scythe.

This caused two things:

A- He was blinded by the spray of salt water
B- He couldn't see through the sudden steam caused by the redhot metal slicing and burning through the barrel. 

"You wanna finish him off for me?" Diego asked Cyler as he used his chain to grab the scythe, which was on though Diego threw it on the ground, which manage to actually hit the swtich and turn it off.

Stupid lucky.


----------



## Eternity (Jan 31, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
Shellbell Cottage; North-east of Loguetown*

A deep, twisted rage begin to build up inside her. Hands shaking violently, eyes twitching, the air around her weighting heavy. 

"GYYAAARGH!!!"

The heart wretching scream reverbratedabout the clearing, sending birds flying from their nests in fright. Such deep rooted anger is hard to come by, but the thought of losing the only things she has in the world, after having lost so much before her fueled the rage to a point where few things would effect her.

Thrashing about, she kicks up stone, crushing the walls of the cottage and destroying anything still standing around her. Fallen trees and a ruined cottage shows how Lillith's anger has consumed her. Whe the dust has settled, the still naked Lillith sits cross-legged with her arms around her knees, staring out into the sky. Unlike most though, her face shows no weakness. No fear or sadness. No discomfort. Only rage and limitless determination. Her eyes flicker and moving all over the place.

*18 years ago..*

"Dad, can'tI play with Ane? There's a new toy horse at the playground!" the 5 year old Lillith nags to her father, who sits opposite her on the dinner table, writingsomething down on a note.

_"Soon__, just try to sol__ve this first."_ he says, showing young Lillith a the note. On it, a missing person scenario is written down. "But dad, I wanna play!"she says, stamping her leg to show how much she want to leave for the playground. _"Come on, think."_ her father persists. The young girl sighs and know she isn't going to get out before she get this right. 

Her father, Ronald Umbrago is the Red City head detective, determined to give his daughter imortant skills for a life where pirates roam the seas and conflict is a constant threat to civil life.

Lillith lifts her legs, crosses them and embraces her knees. It's when her eyes, still wide open, begins to flicker and move about you know she is thinking. She was born with an eidetic memory, and have always had an extremely high luring curve. She begun walking at the age of 1 and could talk quite well at 3. Now, at the age of 5, her father has given her assignments that she need to finish in order to get curtain benefits, such as her favourite dessert, movies and trips to the big girl playground, where mostly 7 to 10 year olds play.

"So without any friends or relatives, I will find her with looking at where she was last seen. Find fighting proof and where she might be have taken." Lillith says, sitting down straight again.
_
And how do __yo find where she was taken from what you see?"_ Ronald asks, looking at Lilith with a smile.

"Knowledge of what I see?" she states proudly.
_"Right on! You need to know everything about everything you see.__ If you see clothing __f__iber, you have to know where it might come fro__m. If you see dirt, you need to __know if it's__ from the__surroun__ding area or from __somewhere else. Ever__ything can be__ lead to find the missing person. Expand your horizon, and you __can do __e__very__thing."_ Ronald gets up and smiles at Lillith again. _"Now go play with your friends__." _


"Thanks daddy!" the rambonchous little spitfire yells, already running outside.

*Present time**..*

Her eyes stop flickering and she turns to her clothes. Getting dressed, she begin searching the area for clues.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
A young couple stood before the windowpane of an upscale wedding boutique, admiring the gleaming white dresses, lined up like exquisite diamonds. The young man noticed the hopeful gaze of his fiance, and grabbed her hand. "One day love. I'll have enough to give you the wedding you deserve..." 

Suddenly his fiance jumped in alarm, screaming aloud as something grabbed her leg. They spun about, eyes wide, as a stooped over beggar closely examined their shadows with a magnifying glass. He wasn't really a beggar of course, but certainly looked the part. His hair was the color of fire, wild and unkept, eyes bright green. What clothes he wore were rumpled and dirty, an old captains coat over a plain tunic and dust ridden trousers. He looked up at them in surprise, as if noticing their reaction for the first time, right eye the size of a softball through the magnifying glass. 

"Pardon me but could you both hold still. I'm examining your shadows. I think I saw one of them wink at me..." he muttered.  

The young man threw a protective arm in front of his wife and stepped towards the beggar. "Away with you lunatic. Touch my fiance again and you'll get what's coming to you!" 

The beggar raised a curious eyebrow. "Fiance?" He rose suddenly to his feet and bowed with a flourish, nearly losing his balance and stumbling forward, but correcting himself at the last moment. "Phoenix D. Roy at your service madam," Roy said with a grin, completely ignoring the young man. "You know. There's still time to back out and find a real man," he declared. 

Suddenly a fist filled Roy's vision. Everything went black. When Roy awoke it was nighttime. A moonless one to boot. He hated the night. Harder to spot shadows. He rubbed his forehead. "Okay. I had that one coming..." he grumbled. Though he still wasn't sure if it was the fetching lass or the man who had hit him. Roy felt a tickle at the end of his nose and sneezed suddenly. A potent wind gust flew from his mouth, sending a crumpled up newspaper fluttering off a nearby trash can. The lead page landed at Roy's feet. His eyes focused on the headline, writ large in bold letters...

*A Victory for Justice: The Pirate King No More!* 

A frown came to Roy's face as he saw the photo of Kaiser D. Winter's headless body, and he felt a heaviness in his heart. The same kind of feeling when he found his father hiding in a cave, nothing more than a shadowless shell of the great man who had once sailed the seas. Roy climbed back to his feet, still staring at the photo. With a wave of his hand he sent the newspaper flying away on a gust of wind. "Farewell King of Winter..." Roy said in a low voice. He stalked away into the night, on the hunt for strange shadows, crewmates to join his cause, and maybe a fight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 31, 2013)

*[Cyrus T. Cross | Drifter | East Blue]​*​
[The Duelist and the Drifter]​
_ A man cannot be read by his bindings, but must be judged by his character _​
[Summerst Island]

~ _ The sound of laugher rises above the pitched hills that frame a small park up and children can be seen running pulling kites along as they play, it was something that could give one that preverbal warm and fuzzy feeling. A happy smile drifts across a small face as the warmth is taken in. 

* ‘Cyrus!’* 

However the bliss of the moment is shattered at the sound of a sharp high pitched voice that echoed across the park. A thick tuft of brown hair slowly rises over the hill Cyrus had taken refuge on. Wide brown eyes scan the tops his surroundings “Eeep!?’ is gasped his eyes falling on the bucklers on a pair of bright pink shoes. A wavy, fearful expression crosses the young boys face while he backed away. His gaze slowly casts toward the heavens; up pass the bright red overalls the girl wore until it settled on her round face, the bright blonde pigtails that framed it gave Cyrus little doubt who that this was, Tracie Kaile. Quick as a whip the parasol she always carried with her lands square atop the young boy’s head knocking him back to the ground. Two streams of tears flow down his face as both hands wrap around the injury. His father once told him that it was Tracie’s way of saying she liked him, but he knew better. This girl was just satanic and hated him.

‘I have a message for you crybaby.’ is spouted while the parasol gently landed back on her shoulder with a padded tap. “W-what is it?” is hesitantly asked, Cyrus just peeking back up at her. A sweet expression crosses her face- uh oh- is thought as she spun her weapon of choice slowly. ‘It’s a se-cr-et.” She giggled before bounding with a spring off toward the swings. ‘Gotta catch me!’ she calls back, but Cyrus sets back down cross legged, “Bah, I don’t care!” is screamed back both arms firmly wrapped around his midsection. Tracie stops and puffs out her cheeks for just a second, but then a devious grin crossed her face. ‘Oh well, I guess I’ll just tell Mrs. Cross you didn’t want to hear what she wanted me to tell you.’ She says flipping one of the golden locks of hair to the side. At the thought of his mother Cyrus quickly stands, it was rare for her to give him a day off, and something like this would give her the perfect excuse to never allow him to have another.

“Better NOT!” he cries dashing off to give chase. Tracie again giggles and sprints._

*-THUD!!​*
_ Cyrus trips and falls, coming to a rolling stop he grabs his foot as it throbbed and a perplexed look crosses his face. This had never happened before _~ 

* “Oi, you think he’s alive?”* is asked, an echoing slap from the back of a gloved hand  is a quick answer to the question.  “Idiot, what have I told you about asking stupid questions? Of course he is alive, can’t you see him breathing. Oaf.” a man with a thin beard snarls. * “Sorry boss.”* is replied as the round man rubbed his face.  “Jessie, see if you can’t stir him.” he orders a woman dressed in brown armor. “Sure thing boss.” Is replied while she drug a long rifle off her shoulders. 

~squeak~

“You gotta be kidding me.” Is lamented, it seemed that even the press of a barrel on his nose wasn’t enough to stir the man. “Very well.” The breach of the weapon is lifted and pulled back and a round is chambered before the breach is closed. “HEY, SLEEPING BEAUTY, YOU’VE GOT TO THREE!” is shouted as her finger gently rests on the trigger. The shouting and added force on the bit of his nose finally seems to stir the man and one eye slowly opens and a dark eye rests on a very large barrel that was pointed at him. The other eye slowly follows as both hands slowly rise. “Heh, that got ‘em.” The sadistic woman grins.  “Alright, out of my way will ya.” the man commands quickly. Pushing Jessie to the side so he could walk up to the man and squats down before him, a hand picks a bit of hey from the man’s dark brown hair  “…”,  “Eh, what’s up doc?” is asked as the man allowed his hands to fall back to the ground, but the question didn’t seem to amuse the man a deep scowl crossing his features.  “Don’t play stupid with me; you’re a swordsman are you not?” 

The question seems to hang in the air as the Rabbit in the dirty duster thought, the willow reed in his mouth twisted as each seconded ticked off.  “Don’t waste my time.”,  “You’re the only one that can do that, if I were you I’d just go back to town. Or not, I really don’t care.” is replied hastily not even giving the man time to complete his thought.  “I thought you may play that, Greg!” is shouted.

* “Don’t haf to holler boss, I’m right here.”* the large man replied sticking his pinky in his ear,  “Just shut up and get the insurance policy.” ~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Jan 31, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

After Cyler set Tom down he began to study his body. "Bruising, his lip was busted open, and..." Cyler carefully placed his finger on his skull, jaw, neck, collar bone, ribs. "Argh." "Fractured rib." Cyler brought up his arm and looked at the slash marks, "he tried to protect himself." Cyler continued down to his abdomen, firmly pushing down on key points, to make sure there wasn't any internal bleed. He then moved down to his legs and observed them with his hands once more, but noticed nothing out of the ordinary. "Nothing too bad with him. Just make sure he breaths normally and no shallow breathing, or it will get infected. I encourage him to sleep on it, and..." Cyler thinks for a second. "If you don't have any people here that can give you pain medication then here are a few simple remedies. Continue to eat fish, vegetables, and fruit. Stay away from wheat, dairy, and especially sweets. That will help with the pain." "You wanna finish him off for me?" Cyler picked up the chibi and pushed him inside of Tom, Sera was afraid until she noticed his head didn't grow huge. Cyler stood up, ran over and grabbed the scythe on the ground, and jumped up to the mist covered stage. Cyler was in the mist along with the other two causing him to be unsure of what was going on. He is used to relying on his other senses to react with the world, but event still with this mist it made it hard for him to concentrate. Suddenly he heard footsteps and Reaper charged at him and grabbed hold of the scythe making them both struggle for control. "This is my town, you two just die." Cyler noticing him reaching for something and did a quick shuffle of his feet to knock him off balance. However Reaper had flipped the switch to the scythe causing it to become a red hot blade. Cyler walked up to the man who was now upon the ground with his hands up for protection. "You made my life difficult up to this point." Cyler studied the scythe and saw where the switch was at. "How did you have this weapon look like this?" The man began to crawl back, "it's a shell inside the shaft of the weapon. It's called a heat dial, I don't know where it came from." Cyler's eyes became uncaring and malevolent. Cyler slashed the scythe, Reaper screamed. "I'll let you keep your life, but you will never wield a weapon again let alone be able to use your hands properly." He looked down to see giant gashes on the back of his hands. "A doctor doesn't take lives, he saves them. With a blade, he is scary proficient."

*Fin
East Blue*

"I have a couple of gifts for you. They are in that small chest over there." The parrot then flapped its wings and took off without another word. Fin slowly swam over and opened the box to see a standard pistol, a two gun belt holder, and a small jar with a rope tied around the neck of the jar. "It will take some time to get to our next destination, see that you make proper use of it." Fin grabbed the belt and looped it around him. Put the pistol in its left holster and the bubble gun in the right. He picked up the small jar and then tied it off to his belt. _'More time, huh?'_ Fin turned around and returned to his cabin. He took off his belt and placed it on the bed, making sure he took out the bubble gun. He looked over in the corner and saw on the desk was his bubble mixing kit. _'The jar.'_ Fin grabbed the jar and swam to the desk. _'Ain't going to use this.'_ Fin removed the chair and opened up the small box that had two flask, a metal rod, and a pic with a small hole on the bottom. Fin placed the jar onto the desk and brought out his bubble gun. He grabbed the pic and carefully removed the casing exposing small gears and tiny tanks. "Now, for the second and third modes, I will have them shoot bubbles faster." He switched the gears around carefully and placed the casing back on with a snap. Afterwords he remembered he was given a pistol. He turned his head around and stared at it slumbering upon the bed with fear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2013)

*Kent 
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
15th Branch Marine Base*​
*Zodiac One: Cancer*​
"Did you hear?" Said one marine to the other.

"Hear what?" Asked the other marine

"About the execution! They finally killed the Pirate King. Even gagged him so he couldn't say anything like Roger did when they offed him."

"Think that'll keep the pirates down for a while?" The other marine said, scratching a bit of stubble that was beginning to get a foothold on his chin.

"Don't see why not. We've been beating them back for years, this is just the nail in the coffin."

"Guess you're right. Only an idiot would-"

*BA-BOOM! BA-BOOM! BA-BA-BA-BOOM!!!!*

"Oh for the love of-" the first marine said, bringing his gun up to his shoulder. "If this is that fucking lightning guy again I swear, I'm going to throw a fit."

"It can't be him," said the second marine, his rifle similarly drawn. "He's already tried to escape three times this week! And he never gets any closer."

"What is up, motherfuckers?" Came a voice from the doorway. Both marines spun, their weapons immediately pointed at the person who had spoken.

He was young-ish, maybe eighteen or nineteen. He wore a pair of light, washed out jeans with no shirt or shoes (and had a terribly difficult time getting any service because of it). His brown hair was cut short. But the most curious thing about him was the completely metallic right arm, and the strips of metal in his torso that seemed to be woven into his skin.

*Kent Altira
Anarchist Cyborg Pirate
Really wants to get out of here*​
"Come on kid, give it up already," the first marine said. "Don't make me kill you."

"Oh yeah? Well that's what your mom said before I...did sex stuff with her.

*Kent Altira
Anarchist Cyborg Pirate
Really wants to get out of here
Idiot*​
"They really don't pay us enough for this," the marine said with a small sigh. "Fuck it, just shoot him."

The marines opened fire, a a large smile stretched across Kent's face. He crouched down and suddenly shot forwards in a burst of speed, metal arm catching one marine around the throat and nearly decapitating him. 

"Dammit!" The second marine said, swiveling as quickly as he could in a vain attempt to track Kent. "Kids these days. Don't make 'em like they used to.

"Tesla Bolt!" Kent shouted, holding out his metal hand. It glowed for a moment with yellow lightning, and then there was a crackle, and the smell of burning air and flesh. The marine collapsed to the ground, unconscious, as his clothes caught fire around him.

"Dammit," Kent said, stepping over the marine. "Guards these days. Don't make 'em like they used to." He chuckled. "It's time to get out of this fucking place."

*??????
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
A mysterious ship*​
"Sir, we have reports of more smoke and alarms coming from the marine base!"

"He's persistant," said a helmeted figure, cloaked in shadow. "I'll give him that. Come. It is time to rescue our wayward twins."


----------



## DVB (Jan 31, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

The Marines went and began pressing the charges against Reaper. Meanwhile, the whole crowd began to cheer that the battle had been over. "Wow, I didn't know your chibi could go and heal people," Diego remarked as he looked over Tom. 

The Marines began going and defeating the stragglers as people went back home to celeberate. This left Diego and Cyler with Tom and Sarah. "Good job, doc," Diego said as he high-gived Cyler before Tom and Sarah promised them a farewell meal.

While they were at their house, something happened.

Sarah's water broke.

"What the-?" Diego questioned before he realized it was time for Sarah to give birth.

_Later in the evening..._

The wailing of a newborn echoed through the house as the town doctor has visited and came to assist in the birth. Diego left them to look over Tom and figured Cyler helped out.

"Well... today was a good first day..." Diego said with a smile at Cyler.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 31, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
The Half Moon tavern was packed that night. Talk of Kaiser D. Winter's execution was still fresh on everyone's lips. Roy kept to himself mostly, hunched over the bartop, taking occasional swigs from a rum bottle. He glared at the television monitor, replaying the Pirate King's brutal execution and dismemberment on a nonstop running loop. Roy nodded at the barkeep. "Hey. Do we have to see this garbage over and over again?" Roy asked, gesturing at the tv.  

The barkeep shrugged. "It's on every channel. All five of them." 

Roy took another swig of rum, grimacing slightly. "Wonderful..." 

"Some Pirate King he turned out to be. I heard old Kaiser squealed for mercy. Squealed like a stuck pig!" a voice exclaimed. 

Roy glanced over his shoulder at the off duty Marine and his squad mates, as they raised a toast to the Pirate King's demise. He slowly returned his gaze to the bottle of rum. "Calm yourself Roy," he muttered to himself.  

"They say he surrendered without a fight. Just goes to show you that not every man measures up to the legend." 

Roy's fists trembled visibly. He glanced at the screen, watching as the hooded cowards gloated over their victory against piracy. "Calm yourself Roy..." 

"All pirates are cowards. Kaiser D. Winter was no different." 

*BANG!*

Utter silence fell upon the tavern. Every head turned towards Roy, as he pointed a smoking flintlock pistol at the shattered television. Roy spun about to face the Marines, green eyes blazing with the pride of four generations of pirates running through his veins. His anger had been simmering the entire night and had finally reached a boiling point. 

"The Pirate King was a great man. He had more freedom and power than anyone in this world. It was my dream to find him and take all that freedom and power. So I'll be damned if I let some jackanapes like you insult his memory!" 

One of the Marines stepped towards Roy, a self important ensign with a sneer on his face. "Looks like we've got ourselves a wannabe pirate!" he exclaimed. The ensign glanced at his snickering comrades before squaring up with Roy. His breath stank of alcohol. "The Pirate King got exactly what was coming to him and so will you if you don't put down that pistol." 

Roy nodded with resignation and quietly stuck the pistol back into his belt. The ensign laughed. "So much for the great age of pirates." 

Roy's fist connected with the Ensign's jaw, sending the fool tumbling backwards and into the arms of his mates. The shock on their faces was palpable. Roy thumbed his nose at them, grinning. "The new age begins now."


----------



## Vergil (Feb 1, 2013)

*An underground cavern*

An old man, with a slouched back and grey hair sat overlooking a vast underground lake that shimmered and sparkled; a contrast to the eyes of the man looking at it. 

What more was there? His wife was gone, his son had gone – scattered for their safety. His entire reason for living, spending time with the people he loved, had slipped though his fingers. Countless men and women fought and died for him in his quest for peace, their bodies strewn across the battle field as mothers were left without sons, and children left without parents; all because he thought he could change the world. 

Some would call it a victory; he called it a failure. Whilst Vergil had been ousted as World Noble, the marines were still in power – as was their dictator like ways. Sure, they had liberated more than a few islands, but for how long would they remain free? Not very, by his reckoning.

His powers had peaked. There was nothing he couldn’t restore – he could take the entire island and restore it back to it’s original form – molten lava. He could resurrect people from the dead, heal injuries – he had the power of a God. 

He felt small. The guilt of his actions weighed heavy on him.

The blood soaked Revolutionaries Cape that he wore into battle hung there limply, like a flag of surrender held by a man who had no strength to even wave it. Sendo looked at it. Blood of countless men and women all over it. Lives that were taken needlessly. There had to have been another way. Negotiations of some sort – why did it have to come to war?

“It’ll continue like this – something needs to change…” Sendo muttered as he saw an old, wet newspaper with the bounties on it. “All that will happen is another war – there has to be another way.”


----------



## Kuno (Feb 1, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates...

West Blue...*

It wasn't long before the rickety old ship was on its way, sails full and the small crew of four relaxing.  The short blonde haired girl stood with arms crossed as she leaned on the railing.  Her gaze turned upward watching her mother's beloved stars.  

They glittering lights winked and sparkled back at her, letting her know that not only would she be missed but her mother supported her decision to leave and explore the world.  Teri's whole life had been in preparation for this day.  At least that is how she felt.  The Overkills had explored the wide blues and now it was time their children followed in their footsteps.

“Then why does it feel wrong?”  Teri-yaki asked the stars above her.  Even though they said nothing in response she knew the answer.  Her Father.  After cajoling her mother they both set out to work on her father.  Unfortunately nothing was easy with Vergil.  After these many years he was still getting use to his emotions and the thought of Teri leaving was one emotion he refused to consider feeling.  It was only her mother's promise to keep her father busy over the last few nights that gave Teri the chance to escape.

A shiver went down Teri's spine as she thought about his reaction and what her mother was doing to distraction.  The thought coming unbidden to her mind caused her to jump back, a shudder of disgust rolling over her.  Teri didn't have much time to think about it though, suddenly she along with the others were blinded by an intense flash of light.  A loud explosion rang in her ears just a split second later.  

Teri-yaki couldn't be sure if it was her own ears ringing or the screams of her shipmates that rang through her head but she clamped her hand over her own mouth first, causing the sound to mute slightly.  At the same time she blinked rapidly trying to get her eyes to once again focus in the darkness around her.

“YAHOO!  THAT WAS AWESOME!!”  A voice behind her yelled.  Turning she could only make out a darker shadow leaping around.

“You idiot!”  Teri-yaki screamed at him then stormed forward.

“TIME TO CELEBRATE!!!  WE LEFT THAT NASTY ISLAND!!”  Aadish jumped around, thrilled to escape his parent's ever watchful eyes.  “Where is the other one?”  He looked behind him and began to spin as he tried to see the contents of his back pocket.

“Do you want them right behind us?!”  Teri-yaki beat the other two friends to Aadish and swung her fist.

“OW!  HEY!  THAT HURT!”  Aadish rubbed his head and glared at Teri.  “What did you do that for?”  

“Because-”  Teri was cut off as Aadish screamed in pain again.

“What the hell are you doing?!”  Kagami pulled her fist back to punch him again but Teri grabbed her wrist.  

“We don't want to kill him...”  Teri growled.  “Yet...”

“At least we won't have to worry about surprising the island when we get there.”  Mason started to take out his comb then cringed when he saw the hulk walking toward them.  “Shit...”  he muttered seeing Scar, his father's old massive dog like creature actually followed them on board.

“Looks like you brought a friend.”  Kagami elbowed Mason in the side upon seeing the old beast causing the other two to laugh.  

“Yeah...”  for once Mason was at a lost for words.  “There is the island.”  he pointed trying to change the subject.

“Sweet!  More things to explode!”  Aadish yelled then yelped as three first came down on the back of his head.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 1, 2013)

*[Samantha D. Striffe | Psicom | South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze II]​
Sam’s icy gaze fell over the small port town, East of the town Annie is in, there wasn’t a soul to be seen as far as the gaze could stretch and a sharp snort escaped the young woman,  “I suppose we’re in the right place.” is noted as smoke billowed and wood burned. * “It would appear so, and sadly the reports of this crew were all too correct.”* the large man states as he crossed his tree trunks for arms across his chest.  “Who’s the Captain?” is asked while another Marine lowered the gangway to the disheveled dock below.  The large man took pause; it wasn’t often that Sam didn’t look over who their enemy was. * “Is this job so insignificant that you didn’t bother to at least see who we were up against?”* is asked as he shuffled in his coat for a wanted poster. 

 “Cut the shit gear head, Command said you’d be the one to brief me on this.” is bitten while she dug a nail into the man’s large barrel chest. Sparkplug’s eyes narrowed from the pain, * “Me? Strange I wasn’t told of this.”* he mumbles handing over a rolled up Bounty poster. * “His name is Barnabas T. Draake, his head is worth 850,000.”* is added as Sam unrolled the scroll. Her eyes narrow, then she balls the poster up and tossed it into the sea.  “Draake Pirates eh? Fuckers didn’t even send me after the big dog. Pisses me right the fuck off.” is growled as she stormed down to the harbor below. Her tirade of a departure catches one of the new blood’s attention, walking up he nudges Sparkplug. “What’s her problem sir?” is asked. The large man doesn’t even bother a glance to the man, * “The higher ups sent us after a lowly officer; Sam there thinks that anything less than a Captain is below her efforts. So she’s a bit on the pissy side right now.”* is comment as Sam turns her gaze up to the ship. * “For Oda’s sake.”*

 “You jack-offs are on my time, so get you asses down her now!” is ordered and Sparkplug rolls his eyes. * “It’s going to be one of those missions; we best do what she says.”* is sighed as the large man grabbed the new blood by the back of his coat lifting him into the air. “What the hell are you doing?!” he exclaims, but Sparkplug merely hops up onto the railing of the ship, * “She said now, so we’re going, now.”* is replied as he leapt to the dock below.  “You two ladies gossip enough, ready to get this over with now?” Sam asks the annoyance scoring harsh undertones. * “Aye, sorry Captain.”* the large man apologized as he put the new blood down. Sam bit her lower lip so she wouldn’t go off again.  “I want four squads formed; meet me at the head of the docks when you’re done Sparkplug.” is ordered as she turned on heel. * “Alright you baboons I want four regiments of six men!”* Sparkplug orders as Sam stormed off. * “Johnson, you and plaster lips watch the docks, our ship is your main priority. No one but Psicom is allowed aboard.”* is the order added as the rest of the men formed up into their six men cells.  * “Alright apes, with me.”* 

~

Sam sat atop a large crate while her men, led by Sparkplug, approached her. In the short time that it took him to sort the cells she had already sketched out a small diagram of the town and was currently chewing on the pencil.  “Alpha, Beta, Zeta and Omega.” she said in short not even looking up to them, with each word spoken she pointed to one of the groups.  “Alpha and Omega, your with me we have the North and West part of the town. Beta and Zeta your with Sparkplug, without saying you should know what parts of the town are yours. Sweep ‘em and smoke ‘em.” is ordered as she hopped down. But before they could start to move a single shot echoes out. A group of ten Pirates had gathered on the street just before the Harbor. “You best turn back now, this Island is ours.” One shouts pointing a rifle toward them. A couple of the new bloods looked as if they wanted to move, but Sam holds an arm out stopping them. 

* “Hey, rookie.”* Sparkplug whispers to the marine standing next to him while Sam walked toward the group of Pirates. * “Wonder why they call her the Blazefire Commando?”* he asks as she allowed a hand to rest on her weapon as she walked. * “Watch”*~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
A gray haired, bespectacled scientist appeared on screen, behind him the logo of the World Government. He took a moment to light an old fashioned smoking pipe, before flashing an easygoing smile at the camera. No amount of makeup could hide the dark circles under his eyes, however. *"Hello friends. My name is Dr. Niles Hawthorne, Chief Government scientist and researcher. We at the Mariejois science division are working tirelessly every day to improve the quality of your lives. First we connected the four great Blues, expanding travel and commerce, then we connected your homes to each other through a world wide network of digital communication. Today I'm pleased to announce the openings of our new Wellness and Longevity medical centers..."* 

The snail phone rang to life. Joe clicked off the TV and answered. "Joe's Bounty Service. You tag 'em we bag 'em. How can I help you?" His eyes widened when he heard her voice. Sweat drops formed across his wrinkled brow just looking at the snail. "What? No. She's doing fine. The kid's a real natural. You taught her well." 

Joe swallowed nervously, mopping his brow with a handkerchief. "No. She doesn't know you contacted me." Joe nodded. "Of course. You got it Ma'am. Bye." Joe breathed a sigh of relief as the snail phone closed its eyes and began snoring. 

"What a frightening woman." 

_Elsewhere..._
Annie flung open the closet door, pushing aside racks of colorful blouses and denim skirts. She pressed a discreetly placed button on the underside of the top shelf and stood back as the inner wall split open. Her eyes glittered at the rows of guns, bombs, and bladed weapons, anything that could cut or go boom. She ran her fingers along the smooth barrels of the miniature gattling gun, the silvery metal cold to the touch. "Who wants to play with mama today?" she asked with the sweetness of a mother addressing her children. They were her children of course, had personally forged each weapon. 

In the end she chose a pair of simple but elegant golden six shot pistols and a standard issue Marine combat knife. The knife wasn't her creation, a gift from her adopted mother. Annie still felt guilty sometimes over the way they had parted company. She'd make it up the to woman one day, however. Annie snatched the bounty poster off the mantel place and strode for the door. She glanced at the ugly mug sketched on the poster and smiled. This would be the easiest money she ever made. 

"Here I come Draake..."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 1, 2013)

Kaiser D. Drake

Sleeping Tree, South Blue

"Hmmmm." Alright, he had taken care of the foundation. Well rested, had a great meal. He was ready to get to work......

As he navigated through the busy marketstreets he pondered about how one goes about becoming a pirate captain. There was so much stuff he needed to take care off. He needed a ship. Food, tons of of it. You can't feed a ton of people on dine and dashes, trying that with more than three people was mathematically impossible! 

Speaking of people, where was he supposed to find X amount of awesome people? So far he had met like a handful, and that includes that handsome devil that always smiles so seductively to him in the mirror, that qualified. Could there really be enough of them in the world to put in his crew? It shouldn't be a problem to attract a dozen fangirls and fanboys, not with pecs like he had, but where was he going to find five start prospect out here at some two horse town like this. 

In actuality Sleeping Tree, despite it's name, was quite a happening place especially these days but the once and former Danziker's experience with towns had been largely limited to W.G. metropolises. 

"Meh, no need to break my head over this." He was in no rush, a million things to do and he'd take his time planning out his moves. Decisions of such importance couldn't be halfassed, they would have a major influence on his future after all. Though spontaneous at times, when it came to these things he was a cautious individual.  "First I need to do research, and there's only one place for that."

Fifteen minutes later

Red Eye's Bounty Station

Well there was a sign above the join that stated that, but besides a notice from the marines that the license was pulled, the sign was crossed out and it said Red Eye's Nudiebar. 

The nude was apparently limited to a chubby bloke that went without a shirt, and there was a hag back in the corner that seemed to be about a hundred and counting...... Just coughing every now and then that proofed she hadn't keeled over, just yet. 

Kai had done a quick inquiry and the nearest bounty station had been this one, what he hadn't been told was that this was the seediest place in town and catered to a client?le that had to avoid the authorities themselves. Had he known about this, he would've tried his luck at a more respectable establishment that due to it's legal status would have more information available due to a direct line of communication with the marines.

"Yo, I'm looking for a stack of wanted posters of the region's biggest names." He was replied by a growl, some butt scratching before the man grabbed a pile of papers before dropping them in front of Kai. As the man placed his feet up and started mining his nose.

The smell of the place was enough deterrent to decide to not go for a drink, or to linger around. With his eyes on the posters, as he started going through them, getting more disappointed by the second, he was unaware that a group in the back had their eye on him and followed him out.

"What?!?" So far the posters, his teachings having learned him that the best way to get knowledge on the big names active in the region was by doing this, hadn't really produced any attractive prospects  but what this? "What's my name doing there?"

Well on closer inspection, that wasn't exactly the case but it was still a conundrum. 

"Kaiser D. DRAAKE?"

He was given no time to process this, a threat lurked behind him and having heard enough, he struck. "I was actually hoping a solo rookie bounty hunter would do the hard work for me, and you did apparently!" Kai spun around to see a short portly black haired individual tried to grab him. 

Introducing: Oolong Abura. Specialist in the Buta style Nihonese martial arts, a son of Nihonese refugees who is a member of the Koudoutai. Which claims to be an affiliate of the Rising Sun Pirates but in actuality is just a gang consisting out of thugs of Nihonese descent that claim to fight for a free Nihon but generally just try to use the Rising Sun Pirates as an umbrella while they make money hunting bounties or running protection rackets. 

Instinct kicked in, who ever this fatty was, he was coming at him and so that warranted some ass kicking. He took a swing, it connected but that's where things got weird. His fist seemed to bounce off and Oolong grabbed him by the arm.

Kai was unaware that the Buta fighting style revolved around a special diet that would give the user's fat a rubbery quality. Together with the array of wrestling moves, this could prove to be a dangerous weapon to overcome, especially against an unexperienced or unsuspecting opponent. 

Kai might not have known much about this fightingstyle or had seen the attack coming, but with all the beatings he had taken over the years. He could scrap.

First things first, he needed to get out of that grip. He jumped up, throwing both his feet up against Oolong's chest and kicking himself off. While the cushion like physique, normally it would've been a task to get himself free like that but Kai was helped by the fact that Oolong had just finished wrestling a tag team consisting out BBQ ribs and buffalo wings so slipping out of those greasy fingers went quite smoothly. 

Oolong stumbled a bit, as Kai fell on the floor but was quicker to get back on his feet than his opponent could respond. 

THWACK​
"OOOF"

A kick to the forehead produced the expected response. Oolong yelped and grabbed his face while Kai commented: "Alright, the defense is limited to the soft parts of your body..... Outside of those chubby cheeks I see enough targets on your head to work with."

"Kei!" He yelled out for his back up, that had been lurking in the shadows to come and help him.

The polar opposite of the chubby bald Oolong came at Kai and boxed him, Kei was a tall skinny dark haired female with absurdly long legs and arms. "Alright, you're no scrub but two against one, hehehehe......You're going down rookie!"

*Kai VS Oolong & Kei......BEGIN!*

Kai shot a loot at Kei, looked over to the other side and that was all it took for him to assess the situation. He spun on his heel and took a running start towards Oolong, who was still rubbing his sore head, and leaped up. 

THWACK!​
He went knee first and collided it straight into his face, blood started gushing but Kai didn't leave things up to chance. He grabbed that bald head, while still in the air, and launched another blow with the knee before he dropped down and let Oolong fall flat on his back.

"....."

*Kai VS Kei.......BEGIN!*

Kei raced towards him, forcing the rookie to duck and weave as those absurd limbs whipped around at him. His instinct to block so that he could get in a position to launch a hit himself seemed to be a mistake on his part, initially. Her arm snaked around his and the sharp nails on the end of that other hand came at him but a glorified fodder was a fool to try something like this on a martial artist of Kai's caliber. He spun on his heel, letting the momentum accelerate their mass to slam Kei into the nearest wall. 

"UMPFFF"

THUD!​
The dazed snakewoman was defenseless against his finishing blow.

"Pfffff." He wiped the sweat off his brow, and only now he realized that despite being a back street....... He had attracted some attention. "Hehe.......Shazam!" And he took off, apparently you were faster if you threw in a shazam.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 1, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Annie decided to stop over at Red Eye's Bounty Station and see if they had any leads on the location of Kaiser D. Draake. Joe had warned her often enough not to hang around with the seedier element there, but she didn't see the harm in it, well except for the crazy stripping granny. What she found there was far more interesting. 

That lardass Oolong and his girlfriend Kei were on the floor, writhing in pain. Someone had done a real number on them. Oolong managed to climb to one shaky knee, groaning. Annie crouched in front of him. She felt like laughing at the poor bastard but held it in. For only a few seconds of course. Annie raised her head back and burst into a wild laugh. Oolong glared at her.   

"This isn't funny Annie!" he exclaimed. 

Annie wiped the tears from her eyes and nodded. "Yeah. Yeah. Sorry fella." She wasn't really sorry of course. Before Annie got to Sleeping Tree, Oolong had been the top bounty hunter in the area. Not anymore of course. Annie nodded at Oolong and Kei. "Who did this to you guys?" 

"Kaiser D. Draake," Kei groaned. 

Annie's eye's widened. 

"Guy just casually walked right in and asked to see the bounty posters. Craziest thing I've ever seen." 

Annie was on her feet in a flash. "Which way?" 

Oolong pointed a trembling finger down the back street. Without a word Annie was off and running full bore. Oolong called after her to wait for back up but Annie laughed it off, glancing at him over her shoulder and sticking her tongue out. It wasn't hard following Draake's trail. She just followed the wide eyed faces. Annie caught sight of him from afar. She closed in and drew her golden pistol from its holster, firing into the air. The gunshot rang out like a thundercrack, quickly clearing the streets of random locals. 

*"KAISER D. DRAAKE!"* she exclaimed.  

Her prey stopped short and turned about to face her. Annie narrowed her eyes at him. He was younger then she had expected. About her age. He had a puzzled look on his face, as if he had no clue just what the hell was going on. Annie wasn't falling for it, however. According to Joe this guy was a cunning and ruthless animal. The kind of person who would slit the throat of his own crewmates to get what he wanted. She leveled her smoking pistol at Kaiser's face and fired a warning shot. The bullet buzzed an inch past his right ear. 

"Next one hits you straight between the eyes if you don't listen well and good," Annie said. "The jig is up Kaiser. You've got a bounty on your head and I'm the collector. We can do this two ways. You can come with me quietly or I can beat your ass and drag you away in chains. It's your call." Annie flashed him a devil may care grin, indicating she had no preference for either option.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 2, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

"Wow, I didn't know your chibi could go and heal people." Cyler looked over and saw Diego emerge from the fleeting mist. "Yeah, it's not as good as you think. It is hard to explain, but it boosts the regeneration effect of a person. Right now, I'm using it to close off all the wounds he sustained because of  this guy. Cyler looked over at Reaper who was staring at his hands with disbelief. Cyler looked over and saw that the Marines began to defeat the stragglers around them as people went back home to celebrate. "Hey." Cyler turned his head and looked down. "Me and my team are taking you two down, you attacked a marine with your abilities." Cyer narrowed his eyes, he turned his body and lunged forward with his fist aimed at his head. The captain's eyes narrowed, he raised his arm and pushed Cyler's fist away, grabbed him, and tossed him to the side. "I couldn't take on Reaper because he had that scythe. Now that he is out of the way all I have to do is take you two down. I won't let my pride be tarnished. Know I am a strong hand to hand fighter, I didn't become a captain because there were no positions."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 2, 2013)

*[Cyrus T. Cross | Drifter | East Blue]​*​
[The Duelist and The Drifter II]​
 “Just shut up and go and get the insurance policy.” the lightly bearded man orders, his eyes never cutting from Cyrus as he still lay under the shade of the tree they found him under. * “What boss?”* is asked in return which causes the man to finally lose his cool and a gloved hand slams to his face,  “For Oda’s sake!” is shouted while he stormed up to Greg, the anger seething just below the surface. * “Boss you look red enough to cook an egg on.”* the large man states, it didn’t help though and a long saber is drawn from its sheath.  “I’ve had it up to the tip top of my hair with you, you imbecile, and I’m going to”, “Julius!” Jessie shouts firing off the round that she had chambered. Though he was fired up, Julius composed himself quickly bowing his head.  “Right, right.” is sighed, the sword slowly finding its way back home. The glove that had earlier slapped the taste from the big man’s mouth gently lands on his shoulder.  “Greg, go and get the boy.” is softly ordered, and it finally seemed to click with the large man. He quickly shakes his head, * “Okay boss.”* he joyfully replies tuning about face, as he ran off Julius shook his head.

 “Why do I put up with it.” he mutters turning back to Cyrus,  “Ah forgive that outburst stranger. I’m usually more collected than that.” is offered in consolidation to the actions he almost undertook. Cyrus though wasn’t interested as his eyes slowly floated from the sword at the man’s side back up to the man. “Still have nothing of use to say for yourself?” Jessie asks, her ire now being fully worn on her sleeve. Cyrus merely lifts his left hand to his head,  “You’ve already chosen to ignore what I’ve said, so anything else I may say will be met with the same depth of foolishness. So why try?” is offered in kind as he dug into his ear with his pinky. A small ‘X’ forms on Jessie’s brow while she lifts her rifle, “You trying to call me stupid?!” is roared while she leveled her weapon, it was now Julius’ time to act. Stepping in front of her he locks his eyes with hers.  “Is it my turn to remind one of their temper?” is asked. Still angry as hell Jessie sticks her tongue out at Julius, “You gonna let him belittle us are you?” she asks pulling around into place. 

 “Don’t let him get under your skin; you know that is what he’s trying. Since we’re going to fight, we’ll do it on my terms. Savvy?” is asked, but Jessie merely spits on the ground the anger clearly written on her face. “Fuck off Julius, I want three times my normal rate.” is bitten as she stormed away from him. Griping his sword Julius turns back to Cyrus, who was now looking to go back to sleep, * “Boss, got ‘em.”* Greg shouts loudly, a small body firmly dangling in his grip. A large grin crosses the swordsman’s face; a devil may care one at that.  “Recognize him? He talked an awful lot about you.” is stated just as Greg came to a stop beside him. Reaching up he grabs the young boy by the cheek and shakes his head.  “He lead us here, course we had to persuade him, noting too awful though.” is stated, a vileness underlined the tone.  “And nothing more will happen if you fight me.” is added, his hand dropping back down to the sword on his hip. 

Cyrus popped a lazy eye open, indeed he knew the boy, but he really didn’t care either.  “Do what you want.” is stated with a yawn as the eye closed back. A look of sheer confusion fell over Julius’ face, he hadn’t counted on this.  “I-I’ll kill the boy if you don’t.” he stammers in a fit, but Cyrus remained unmoved.  “The waver in your voice and the unsettled movement in your friends tell me differently. Just let him go.” is almost hummed as Cyrus pulled a leg over the other and swayed it with each word.  “I’ll do it, I don’t care if they object, and I’ve beaten every swordsman on this island. Then you showed up, with deals to train this brat! This is my island, and I have say who learns the blade.” is shouted angrily. An eye half way peeks open and Cyrus sighs,  “Fine, let the boy go and I’ll give you the same deal, but on your terms of a fight.” The words seemed to please him as he turned to Greg, a thumb down told him to drop the boy,  “Alright whats…” turning as he spoke he is met eye to eye by Cyrus’ lazy gaze.  “Tch, don’t do that!” is whined as he hopped back a step. 

 “Three shots, if you can hit me in that allotted number then I will fight you.” is stated as Cyrus held up three fingers just to clarify further. A wicked grin crosses Julius’ face.  “Never give me free hits!” he roared as his saber is drawn, a flurry of blows rain in, but Cyrus aptly as if on a breeze dances through the hail of blows, that is until a single finger touches the top of Julius’ weapon and in a bound Cyrus is over him and as his ears fall about Julius’ head he sends himself into a violent spin. The next thing Jessie can react to is the point of Julius’ saber at her throat and he on the ground out like a stone.  “That was more than three, but he seemed to be having fun, please drop the gun miss.”~


----------



## DVB (Feb 2, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Diego sighed as he saw the Marines come at them. "Get the pirates!" One of the marines stated. "If he could beat Reaper, he probably has some dangerous potential!" another stated as they charged at them.

Rolling his eyes, Diego used a Chain Chain: Lure to grab a rock and smashed at it at them. "At least they are attentive," Diego stated before running and began proceeding to go hand-to-hand to combat on them. Diego used Lure to grab another stone before he combined it with Chain Chain: Whip and whacked about all the Marines.

"Hey Doc, do you have a boat or something we can use to escape?" Diego asked Cyler.

Menawhile, the new family observed the shennigans. "What do you think?" Sarah spoke to Tom.

"I may not like pirates too much, but that kid looks like he has something special," Tom stated.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 2, 2013)

*[Samantha D. Striffe | Psicom | South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze III]​
-* “Watch.”*-

As Samantha walked closer to the small contingency of pirates she watched them grow more nervous with each soft step. Some had nervous hands hovering over pistol and cutlass handles while other with itchy hands started to reach for bigger weapons like rifles and large swords. “Listen bitch, I told you to back off, don’t want any more bloodshed than has already been bore.” The lead Pirate states while pulling that rifle off his shoulder. But Sam was unabated, her stride toward them never slowing, and steadily getting more aggressive. “Don’t know who you are, but I’m warning you. This is our island now, don’t trifle with me!” is shouted, but again the warning falls on deaf ears. The new blood that stood by Sparkplug grew worried, “They’re going to kill her.” he lowly states up to his lead officer, but his statement is only met with a wily grin and a nod toward Sam, * “Jus’ watch and shut your hole.”* is ordered. 

“That was your last warning lady.” The man calmly stated while he lifted his rifle into firing position. “Alright boys, she’s open ga”,  “You boys are too slow.” Sam’s voice cut from the middle of the group and they turn in on themselves. They didn’t even see her move and now she had the barrel of a strange looking gun shoved in the forehead of one of their own.  “The only warnings I give is the sound of my first shot.” and true to her word just as the last syllable of the sentence fell off her tongue she squeezed the trigger. A single shot throws the whole group of Pirates into an array of Chaos as they tried to attack, but what she learned in the shadow of the Crimson Illusion was too much for simple and lowly pirates to comprehend, much less try to handle or defeat. 

A man pulls his pistol and trains it on target, but as he pulled back on the trigger a hand snaps under his wrist altering the aim of the shot, and like that he killed his best friend as two shots hammed though his heart. Another man comes from Sam’s south, a cutlass drawn to cut her down. But with a flip of her wrist and a simple movement of her thumb the blade within her gun transforms, coming to light. On the outside looking into the vortex of death only chaos can be seen and shouting heard as gunshots echoed. But in less time than it fully took the rookie to understand what he was seeing, the action is over and the group of Pirates merely stands around Sam. Then with another flip of her wrist the sword she is wielding returns to its gun state. Holstering it she walks through the wall of Pirates.  “As I was saying, Sweep ‘em and Smoke ‘em.” the Pirates behind her grunt while she spoke and slowly one by one they fall into a bloody pool. With a motion Sam tells her two groups to follow her leaving Sparkplug with his. The New Blood looks up to him, his eyes full of confusion, “What just happened here? And what is Sweep ‘em and Smoke ‘em?” is asked. Sparkplug shook his head, * “Put your helmet on and follow me, I’ll explain on the way.”*

* “Sweep ‘em and Smoke ‘em is a simple strategy that Sam devised for ‘urban combat’ what you  do is clear a block building by building, if you find any pirates you ‘smoke ‘em’ or bring them out and take them down by any means. Even if that means you burning the buildings to the ground around them.”*​
Block by block the Stormtroopers clear the part of town they were in, slowly getting closer to the center of town. But that is when what they expect least of all happens, the Pirates had laid a trap and a building that Alpha Squad enters explodes in an ear shattering blast sending a fireball high into the air. A signal to any that would oppose them. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 2, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts

Nantucket Island, East Blue

*It is not the man who has too little,
but the man who craves more, that is poor.
- Lucius Annaeus Seneca*​
Zy's stomach rumbled, rousing the snoozing pirate from his awkward slumber. Yawning and rolling onto his side, Zy propped himself on an elbow, cheek nestled upon a fist as he listened to the rambling of other cell mates. 

"We're going to be killed... by the beast... wait and see..."

"Shut your filthy mouth!"

"Nah... listen lads. It is neither the beast nor the man that we should fear... but the one he has summoned. They're sending a Vice-Admiral to check out the validity of his claims. If it is so, then we will _all_ be taking a trip to Impel Down."

Zy sprang from his resting spot, eyes widening as his back left the stone bed. Swinging his legs down, Zy paced back and forth, calculating how much time he would have. Leaping to the bars of his cell Zy gripped them, his face pressed there. "How do you know this?! How long ago was the Vice-Admiral sent for?" 

"I know it! I heard those blasted yin yang twins babbling about it. As for how long... I'd say, well, I don't really know. Could be any day now. Ha, Ah, ha! Bwahahaha! We're all screwed, aren't we mates?! Too bad we can't have one last drink before they ship us off!"

"Excuse me gentlemen, but I'll be taking my leave now." Zy announced, exhaling, and winding his arms in opposing circles. His hands ended in parallel positions, palms facing each other, and a blue glow illuminated his cell. The luminous sphere glowing brilliantly sent other prisoners whispering amongst themselves.

"You're a devil fruit user! Hey! Kid! Take me with you!"

"Sorry mate, not the type for charity cases. Also from the sounds of ya, you aren't a chick. You're on your own. I'm here for one reason." Zy replied, bangs fluttering wilder with the rising intensity of his attack. His hands trembled as the charging sphere became a darker shade of neon blue and Zy called out, *"Biiimu.... Biiiiiimu.... HA~!"* and discharged a blast that sent the young man barreling backwards. "Gah!"

Zy's back smacked off of the wall while the floor itself was blasted mightily, dust and debris spraying in multiple directions. After wincing Zy lifted a forearm to hold like a shield and block his face, coughing a few times before the young pirate rose to investigate his handiwork. 

"Tch... still not strong enough," Zy grumbled, a hand on his hip. The floor was cracked deeply and there was a shallow but obvious dent. Still, it'd be enough for him to do the rest. Flipping backwards, Zy's beautiful somersault ended with his feet stomping through the rest of the weakened spot.

"WAIT! TAKE ME WITH YOU!"

"HEY KID!" 

The fall drowned out their screams as Zy landed in the cold labyrinth. It was damp and dark, making Zy glance about cautiously. 

"Tch, wonderful..." Lifting a finger, Zy was barely able to keep a thin beam from zipping forth. He managed to stop it quickly enough to light the compact corridor, and inched forward, pondering where the treasure could be.



*Meanwhile, in the center of the labyrinth...*

It's head rose, slowly... nostrils flaring in indignation. Something entered the creature's lair... and it would allow no trespasser to escape without some form of excruciating punishment. Hooves resulting in audible tremors following every step, it was easy to hear its approach, but unnerving nonetheless. 

In the thin passageways dimly lit torches allowed one to navigate the deeper parts of the labyrinth. It also, however, created an eerie silhouette that showed how massive the lumbering giant was. Seething with outrage, mercilessness in the Minotaur's roaming gaze, the bull man closed in on the intruder...


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2013)

*South Blue, Stone Gate Island/Briarcliff Prison*

*Crowley Creed*​
A sickening chuckle escaped Crowley?s lips as he embraced the young girl in front of him. She was the closest thing to a friend that he had in this prison and he intended to take her with him. Her words amused Crowley, though. Ophelia was always so attached to those items. There wasn?t much that Crowley took for value. Money was useful for buying things, but he normally preferred to just steal what he wanted. In his opinion, one could buy another sword or book if they wanted too. So he didn?t really get why she needed them so much. Perhaps he?d pry the answers from her later, but right now, he didn?t have time to question her. They needed to get moving. 
?Did you not think that I, Crowley Creed would not come prepared?? He asked her, grabbing her chin forcefully and forcing her to look into his wild eyes. They were bloodshot and he didn?t blink once. ?Of course not! Now I have a present for you, dearie?? He told her sweetly, reaching behind his back and pulling out the key needed to open the sea stone handcuffs. He dropped them down in front of her, ?Thar ya go!? He shouted, laughing gleefully. He didn?t offer to help, but he did wait for her to pick the key up with fingers and then open the cuffs. Ophelia handed them to Crowley who swung them playfully in his hands. ?Annoying things they are? But they are also useful.? He shoved them into his back pocket where the rest of the guard keys were being held. He then merrily danced out of the cell, alongside Ophelia.

Waiting for them was another squadron of marines, rifles pointed directly at them. ?Don?t move!? One of them shouted, his gun making a clicking noise. ?Crowley Creed! Ophelia Black! Stand down!? He shouted to them, sweat trickling down his forehead. Crowley raised an eyebrow at this and then her smirked. The guards were nervous. They had never experienced a situation like this. This was an advantage and Crowley did not plan to let it slip through his fingers. These guards had been taught the proper procedures and what not, but they did not have any experience. So it?d be easier to manipulate them. With that, the dark haired man took two steps forward, slowly. ?Stop! Don?t move any further! We?ll blow your head off!? 
?Cawhahahahahaha!? He laughed. ?An empty threat! How cute? I won?t hesitate to rip anyone?s heads open, though. In fact, I?ve already killed some of your friends down in Level 5.? He told the squadron who all gritted their teeth as the monster continued to step forward, getting closer to them. 
?Oh you haven?t seen their bodies yet? That?s a pity? Some of them aren?t even recognizable anymore.? He drawled. 
?Shut up you bastard!? One of the prison guards roared and as he did, his gun did the same. A bullet was fired which was just what Crowley wanted. The bullet slammed directly into a barrier of ink which then exploded into a shroud of black ink, covering the room. It was an ink cloud and now there was only darkness as the room became black. ?Damn it?? The guard muttered as he felt a hand around his neck and then a quick snap. Cries followed in the darkness along with the voice of Crowley?
*?Shroud of Night!?* The attack continued, but not for long. A hand grabbed Ophelia and pulled her out of the darkness. It was Crowley and he grinned at her, ?Your stuff should be in the warden?s own personal collection. While I?d love to tear through these goons, we do need to get moving if we hope to catch him. Onwards to Level 3, dearie!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2013)

*The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
The door to Joe's office swung open. Joe didn't even bother turning, expecting to hear Annie's boisterous voice at any moment. "That was quick kid. Got him already?" Joe asked. 

"Got who exactly?" asked an unfamiliar voice. 

Joe swiveled about on his chair, his left hand smoothly and nonchalantly going for the shotgun taped under his desk. His eyes narrowed at the pirate who stepped through the door. He looked somewhat like a certain other namesake of Kaiser D. Winter, spiky blond hair and piercing green eyes, only taller and more muscular, his expression one of cruelty and malice. A handful of flunkies crowded in behind the pirate. 

"Who the fuck are you?" Joe grunted. 

"I think you know who I am..." the pirate said smoothly, fingering the ornate handle of a serrated knife made of pure bone. 

*Kaiser D. Draake
Bounty: 1,000,000
"The New Butcher of South Blue"  * 

Joe nodded. "Oh I've got a few guesses." He prayed that Annie was alright, and not just because her mother would kill him if anything bad happened to her. He had genuinely come to like the kid.   

"I'm taking over this island." Draake spun the bone knife around between his fingers with liquid speed. "Rumor has it is this knife belonged to the original Butcher of South Blue. I think it's only fitting I use it to slit your throat old man." 

Joe chuckled, revealing yellow stained teeth. "I saw the old butcher in action. You're just a pale imitation," he said, before pulling the trigger. 

__ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __

Draake stepped over the bodies of his dead flunkies, sprawled out across the blood stained floor of the wrecked bounty office. The old man put up a fight, but in the end everyone fell before the knife of the butcher. A flunkie approached Draake and bowed respectfully.

"Captain, we just received word from Barnabas. The Marines have landed..." The flunky hesitated slightly. "They're Psicom sir." 

Draake raised a curious eyebrow. "Psicom eh?" Eliminating them would definitely raise his profile. Suddenly a distant fireball shot into the air from the center of town. Draake smiled.  "Just more meat for the grinder. Let's go say hello."


----------



## Eternity (Feb 2, 2013)

*Arya Deward
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​

Stronger than you, Weaker than me

Twin Tower Town, a small town among the Emerald Isles, but with more population per household than any other. The earth is bountiful here, giving in baskets every day. The ammount of vitamins and minerals makes the a simple tomato plant grow five times the size of any normal tomato plant, in a quarter of the time. Each family has gardens of fruits, vegetables, nuts and berries grown in them. The houses are built upon when the family grow, and when somone in a family show a talent in a perticular area of expertise, this talent is harnessed and supported by the rest of the community. The entire town is a tightly knit community, where everybody is expected to pull their load, and more.

In a large house, almost smack down in the middle of it all, just a few feet yards away from the community house, the Deward family residence is located. Seven stories tall and big severald yards wide on each side, they are one of the two main families in Twin Tower Town. And on the south side, the sound of flesh on leather is heard.*

Thwack, thwack! THUD!*
_
"Mommy! Milly cheated!"_ a young girl of seven years yells, coming into the dojo where the punching bag is slowly wiggling back and forth. A young adult girl stands in front of it, her sweaty body glistening in the low light from the indoor lanterns. "What did she do now, Amy?" she asks, walking to the the young girl and crouching down to her level. Her smile portraying warmth and safety to Amy. _"She used a lock when we said no locking today!_" her small feet stomping with surprising strength at the red pine flooring. Arya, Amy's mother,  strokes her cheek and kissed her forehead. 
"Don't worry Amy, remember who we are. We are the Dewards of Twin Tower Town. The strongest martial artists in the entire world. We will not break, we will honor the code, and when challenges comes our way.."
_
"..we overcome them." _Amy sighed, not ready to give in just yet. _"But she promised, and they have the same code we have! Can't you talk to her mom too?"
_
Arya grins, roughing up the young girl's hair. "Not gonna happen, you need to learn to deal with these things now, you are already seven years old. You need to overcome this."

_"Yes mother."_ she says reluctantly, her focus falling to the ground.

"And Amy?" Arya asks.

_"Yes?"_ Amy responds, looking back at her mother.

"If you win, I have a surprise for you." She grins, getting a bright smile back from Amy, who proceedes to walk out with her head a lot higher.

Arya watch her skip out of the house, before she walks back to the punching bag.

*THUD, TWACK!*​


----------



## DVB (Feb 2, 2013)

*Ophelia Black
The Crow Pirates- Swordswoman/Scholar
Location: Level 4, Briarcliff Prison, Stone Gate Island; West Blue*

Ophelia smiled before she gave a strange giggle and unlocked herself from the cuffs. Once she was free, she proceeded to move alongside her captain. However, awaiting was a squad of Marines.

"I foretell much agony in your short-lived future, gentlemen..." Ophelia stated before she watched her captain go and decimate them. She watched with awe as his pitch-black masterpieces worked beautifully and she could see slight dyes of red from their blood

She needed when she learn of the location of where her precious items were at. "Through the darkness, my black wings will let us take flight," she stated before she turned into her hybrid form. Black wings sprouted from her backside while she gained talons and raven-like eyes.

She looked like a fallen angel. She grabbed Crowley gently and she proceeded to fly through the halls. 

"While I fly, why not rain hell on them?" she stated as they began entering Level 3.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake*


"Next one hits you straight between the eyes if you don't listen well and good," Annie said. "The jig is up Kaiser. You've got a bounty on your head and I'm the collector. We can do this two ways. You can come with me quietly or I can beat your ass and drag you away in chains. It's your call." Annie flashed him a devil may care grin, indicating she had no preference for either option.

The hair on the back of his neck stood up, he couldn't help but trace the scar above his right eye. He hated guns, and that scar was something from a weapon he hated even more. Shigan. Which was essentially a gun that simply didn't run out of bullets, hence why he hated it even more. He wasn't that big on weapons to begin with, he never had a feel for them to begin with and post DF consumption he didn't see the point of wasting good food like that but his dislike for guns or any long range weapon for that matter stemmed from the simple fact that it was a glaring weakness he had. 

He was big on hand to hand combat, and he had exactly little to no defense against long range attacks and about as many long range attacks in his own arsenal. He still had ways to go before he was at the level he could perform a Rokushiki attack himself. 


More important than his dislike for the gun pointed at him, was the fact that there was a gun pointed at him.......... It was a bit humbling for him to realize just how simple someone could make him powerless like that, he needed to look into that..... But that was something for another day.

Time to weigh his options. What stood out right away was the fact that he could've been shot in the back right away and he hadn't. Then that second shot could've hit him in the head and it didn't. Then after that was yet another warning, where he was given the option of coming quietly or be dragged away in chains. It wasn't that much of a stretch that this bounty hunter actually would rather not want to shoot him, for one reason or another. He had his money on her not wanting to damage the chiseled slab of perfection that was his body, but that wasn't important right now. 

So he could just make a run for it...... Odds were in his favor but that still could mean that he ended up with a bullet in his ass if he gambled on it and lost. This seemed like another ideal time to be cautious and weigh your options. 

"I guess I'll be coming along quietly." He held his hands up and flashed here a smile, he was banking on the fact that he would have more chance to escape if he could somehow catch her by surprise...... Which shouldn't be too hard with his Devil Fruit powers...... Or if she got closer to him, if things had to get that far. He wasn't Kaiser D. Draake after all, but that might be another problem all together.

Who would've though that adopting the last name of his mentor could've led to more trouble than using the Danziker name, who knows what kind of trouble could pop up if they ran that name. Not that he had any papers on him that could verify he was either of those.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 2, 2013)

DVB said:


> "Hey Doc, do you have a boat or something we can use to escape?" Diego asked Cyler.



*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler was thrown into a wall that caused him to crash into the brick knocking the breath out of him and cause a couple of bricks to be pushed into the wall. The chibi jumped out of Tom and ran towards Cyler. "Your friend seems like he wants to run away." The captain peered over and the chibi running toward both of them. "I'm not falling for that trick again." He picked up Cyler by his shirt and tossed him at the chibi. The chibi phased into Cyler and began healing even though he hop scotched against the dirt, then stopped. "Are you... big headed right... now." The captain looked confused as he stood up, "I thought that was the ability of that little guy, but your devil fruit power uses him." Cyler slowly stood up and remembered the scythe, _'I can't leave that thing. It can be something very important for me to wield.'_ Cyler turned and bolted for the stage, _'I'm not healing fast, but I got over me having my breath knocked out of me because of the chibi.' _"Where do you think you are going?" The captain bolted as well, but he wasn't as fast as Cyler thought he could of been. Cyler ran up the steps and grabbed the scythe and spun around to stop the captain in his tracks. "That's right, you aren't going to fight me with this." "Tsk." "We'll be going now. Diego follow me, I have a small boat." Cyler jumped down and began to run to the pier.

Cyler ran up to his camara and pushed the camara into the water and jumped in expecting Diego to be right behind him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
The fella raised his hands into the air and flashed her a disarming smile. Annie was taken aback by the gesture. The report on this guy was that he was a killer who fought like a wild animal when cornered. Something wasn't jiving. Then it hit her. He was trying to fool her into letting her guard down. The notion brought a smile to Annie's face. Let him try. He wouldn't be the first to underestimate her. Annie ordered him onto his knees. Again, he willingly obliged. This was definitely too easy. 

Annie closed in, still aiming at his head. With her free hand Annie dug out a pair of handcuffs from her belt pouch. "You have the right to shut the hell up. Anything you say means a whole lot of nothing. Enjoy getting buttraped in Briarcliff Prison."  

She holstered her pistol and grabbed his wrists, cuffing them tightly behind his back. She was ready at any moment for him to make a move, but none came. Part of her was actually disappointed. She was starting to think that maybe the Marines had greatly overestimated this fella. The notion that he could be the wrong man never entered into her mind, however. Annie roughly pushed him to his feet. "Wow this is actually kinda sad. That fatso Oolong must've really lost a step or something. Here I was expecting a fight and you just turned out to be a cowardly little kitty cat." 

Suddenly an explosion rocked the center of town, not too far from their location. Annie looked up as a plume of black smoke and flames rose into the air. Gunshots could be heard in the distance. "What the hell?!" In that second she took her eyes off of Kaiser, allowing him a momentary opportunity to make his move. Little did they both know, however, that a group of pirates were approaching them, intent on slaughtering anyone in their path, especially a bounty hunter.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake*

It came at a time when he was seriously struggling with the decision to make the call to make a move or to just take his chances at the bounty station but when a golden opportunity like that came, it made the call for him.

Getting out of hand cuffs was exactly one of the skills those nuttjobs on the CP0 facility would teach their students and being pressed for time he really just needed to get his hands to his front so that he could rely on his Devil Fruit powers to free his hands. With those cuffs being so tight, he did almost pop one of his arms out of it's socket but by dropping on the ground, some wiggling and throwing his feet up in the air he managed to get far enough for his DF powers to do the rest.

He bit down firmly on the chains, the properties of his saliva quickly working their magic as they started breaking down metal in a way that was similar to how regular saliva breaks down starch. With stronger metals it took significantly longer but now just this much and the combination of immense biting power and those specialized bronzed secondary set of teeth it was enough to cut, or in this case bite, himself free.

The chaos that had erupted only offered so much distraction, with all that Kai had been doing Annie had picked up on it and swung one of her golden revolver around at him. 

The Ironman grabbed hold of it with his right hand, pushed it up and went in for a head but but the lightning fast Annie quickly took the wind out of his sails by firing off a shot. With it being so close to his head, and therefor his ears, it had the effect of stunning Kai long enough for Annie to take out her second revolver and line it up.

Kai had enough sense to know that while he wasn't able to see what was coming next, he knew something was coming. Using his hold on one of the revolvers to estimate where she was, he blindly shoved her away from him. Annie stumbled backwards, as she nearly lost her balance.

They were so focused on each other, that as they took a moment to regain their bearings as the stood a few feet away from each other, that they were unaware of the fact that rampaging pirates had made their way to them already.....


----------



## DVB (Feb 2, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler ran up the steps and grabbed the scythe and spun around to stop the captain in his tracks. "That's right, you aren't going to fight me with this." "Tsk." "We'll be going now. Diego follow me, I have a small boat." Cyler jumped down and began to run to the pier.

Cyler ran up to his camara and pushed the camara into the water and jumped in expecting Diego to be right behind him. Diego went and waved good-bye at them before he leaped off. Diego created one more massive Chain Chain Whip at the Marines to go and knock them out.

"You're not gonna stop us. We're going all the way to the Grand Line and find the One Piece!" Diego shouted at them. 

"Well, nakama, let's go! Our next adventure awaits us!" Diego stated to them as they shoved off to the next island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_Once upon a time in the East Blue..._
Tengu came upon the two swordsmen dueling in the middle of the road. He was just minding his own business, looking for a comfortable and high enough tree to sleep in for the night, away from the prowling thieves who would steal his meager belongings. Tengu's first instinct was to run for his life, but some overpowering force beckoned him to stay. In later years he would say it was destiny calling to him. The rapid clash of steel on steel rang crystal clear to Tengu's hypersensitive ears. It was the most beautiful sound he ever heard in his life. He tilted his head to the side. Correction one of the duelists was a woman. She smelled of blood and steel. He couldn't see her but already knew she was the most beautiful woman in the world. Her heart beat calmly and strong, her opponents like that of a thundering snare drum, erratic and filled with fear. 

The finishing blow came faster than he could even perceive. Such speed that he had no way to verbalize what he had just witnessed. The man collapsed to the ground. Tengu could feel the minute vibrations of his impact through the soles of his tattered sandals. The woman sheathed her sword and bowed towards her fallen opponent. She didn't seem to take notice of Tengu and strode away. Tengu ran after her. "Wait!" He stumbled upon a rock, skinning his knees. Damn rocks always getting in the way. "Hey lady. I'm talking to you!" he cried. The woman stopped in her tracks and turned about. 

"What's your problem kid?" 

Tengu thrust himself before her feet and bowed low to the ground, breathless and full of adrenaline. "That...that was amazing. _You're_ amazing!" he exclaimed. 

The woman chuckled. "It wasn't that amazing. Guy had no business challenging someone like me." She turned about to walk away. Tengu grabbed her ankle. "Please don't go!" Tengu could sense her annoyance. He was definitely playing with fire. "I pledge myself to become your disciple. I'll do whatever you want. Wash your clothes, cook your food, carry your stuff. Just teach me to fight like you do!" The woman sighed. She gently grabbed his hand and removed it from around her ankle. "Touch me again and you'll lose your hand," she said casually. The scary part was that Tengu wasn't even sure if she was serious or not. He held his breath as she lifted the blindfold from his eyes. Silence followed. 

"How can I teach someone who can't even see?" she said finally. 

Tengu shook his head. "No, you don't understand. I _can_ see. Not in the way you do of course...but I can still-" 

She cut him off. "Here's some advice kid. Find a much more peaceful profession. You'll thank me in the end." 

Tears fell from Tengu's sightless eyes. "But this is the only life I want!" 

"Then you're going to get yourself killed," the woman replied simply. Tengu didn't try to stop her as she walked away. His body trembled suddenly and his tears  gave way to anger. 

*"YOU'LL SEE!"* he shouted . *"ONE DAY WE'LL MEET AGAIN AND I'LL SHOW YOU JUST HOW WRONG YOU WERE!"*

The woman laughed. "We will see won't we. You've got fire though. I like that. The name's Helen Swann. Good luck kid!" 

_Twelve years later..._
Tengu flew headfirst out the door of the sword shop and faceplanted onto the curb. The shop owner shook his fist at Tengu. "Come back when you have money, and stay away from my daughter if you know what's good for you!" he bellowed, before slamming the door shut. Tengu rolled over onto his side and slowly sat up, rubbing his nose.

"Time for Plan B," he sighed, climbing to his feet and heading for the back alley behind the shop. 

Ten minutes later he came up with two old and rusty katana from the dumpster. They weren't even a matching pair, one black and the other crimson. Tengu grinned from ear to ear as if he had just found two legendary swords. "You'll do," he said., securing them behind his back.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 2, 2013)

*[Cyrus T. Cross | Drifter | East Blue]​*​
[Duelist and the Drifter III]​
Pausing at the edge of town, Cyrus takes the opportunity to read the newspaper he’d picked up earlier with the fruit he’d bought. Biting down on the apple he begins to fumble in his duster until he found it, the Summerset Gazette it is called. But he only mused at the name for a second or so, the reason he had purchased the paper was the main headline. 

* ‘Pirate King Dead!’​*​

Below the large bolded leaders was a still image of the Pirate King shackled, knelling and hooded. His executioners standing over him with weapons drawn like wraiths. Seemed like the execution happened earlier that day, and according to the article Kaiser wasn’t even offered the dignity of final words. As he read on he started to wonder if the biased, for Pirates, attributed to Summerset was true as the story went on to outline the unneeded brutality and desecration of the corpse that followed the execution. Through the apple Cyrus sighs, the possibility of such tactics weren’t unheard of these days. Ever since the destruction of Mariejois all those years ago the World Government has been reputed to be especially cruel to those that are merely thought to be expected of piracy.  Like most print, the main headline wasn’t completely wrote out on the front page, as the article ended small bolded font prompted him to turn to page A6 to finish the story out. 

Cyrus allowed his eyes to float back up to the hooded Kaiser, his days being taught under her steely gaze held a story or two about the great Pirate King and while she wasn’t all that talkative on most subjects, when he did ask a question she did answer. One fateful day, as he did his world studies he posed such a question after reading an article about Rebel Leader Sendo and he, Kaiser, attacking a Marine Stronghold North of Alabasta. The answer was quite the surprise, even at the shortness of it. Seemed that Kaiser D. Winter was little more than a womanizer that attempted to add any girl he saw to his “Harem” and while he was a competent Pirate, on some fronts she added, most women largely ignored his advances and that he even tried to get Jackie and her to be a part of his nonexistent flock of women. That was more or less the short hand version as Helen was a woman of more stern words.

A small grin crossed his face as he thought back, as she turned to walk away she remarked how if he’d been smart enough to approach Jackie at the right time of year, he’d probably been raped with little encouragement on his end. Cyrus chuckled, but now came the task of turning to page six without putting his bag of fruit down. As well all know turning a newspaper page was a feat with two hands, but here he was attempting the nigh impossible with a single hand. He, however, doesn’t get too far in his efforts as a barrel of a rifle slides into view in his distraction. The apple rolls from Cyrus’ mouth and dropping his food and newspaper he slowly raised his hands. His sight no longer obstructed by his reading material he comes eye to eye with Jessie’s icy gaze,  “I’m over here.” a familiar voice rang and Cyrus’ eyes cut to his left, there standing red in the face was a seething angry as hell Julius. 

Lifting an eyebrow Cyrus wandered if he killed the one known as Greg, but as he thought of the devil the large man so kindly appeared. Right behind him, and Cyrus was almost brought to tears as he was forced to listen to the fruit he’d had just legally, for one of the few times, attained go le crunch. * “Blocked him off boss.”* is stated as Cyrus turned a sad glance up to him. It was only then that he realized that he had stepped on something, * “Oh. Sorry about that Mr. Rabbit-man.”* the large oaf sates, and it seem that he did genially seem to regret what he did.  “Ah be-be-beh. Don’t you pay any mind to Jimmy-Lumix over there, look at me.” Julius bites. Confused as ever Greg tilts his large head, * “Boss, my name is”*,  “Shut up Greg, I know who you are. Now swords-rabbit,” is stated with annoyance as he snapped his fingers pulling Cyrus’ gaze from the big man behind him. 

 “I’m sorry.” Cyrus says his hands still held high in the air  “But have we met before and may I ask that I be allowed to lower my arms.” is added, but Jessie didn’t seem like she wanted to budge an inch. Julius didn’t care though, he stamped around in a tizzy, how could he have forgotten him in such a short span of time.  “Of course you know me! Drop the act!” he yells, Cyrus takes ‘drop the act’ as he can lower his arms in which he slowly did. Jessie didn’t show any signs of shooting him, but she did keep the rifle aimed at his chest unrelentingly. Seeing that Cyrus wasn’t paying him mind, Julius stomps up to him,  “Me I said, me not her. Not him. ME!” he yells getting spit in Cyrus’ fur, which he didn’t appreciate. But before he could raise an objection Julius started up again. 

 “There are two things I want from you, and I want them now. First being my pride and the second being my sword.” he snaps angrily a finger jutting in Cyrus’ face. Cyrus simply shrugs however.  “Your pride’ll heal in time, but I don’t have your sword… I pawned it.”

* “WHAT?!”​* ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
"The new age begins now." 

Roy thrust his fist at the three half drunken Marines. *"Aero Punch!"* A concussive wall of wind struck them head on, sending the Marines flying through the door. Roy flipped a handful of coins onto the bartop and strode out the tavern. The Marines were already stumbling back to their feet. "He's a devil fruit user!" the ensign exclaimed. "Call for back up!" 

Roy scratched his head. "Backup?" 

He suddenly regretted getting all riled up. Stupid temper was always getting him into trouble. Two of the Marines came at Roy, drawing cutlasses. Roy sidestepped their lunging blades, spinning about the Marines like a corkscrew. Air currents swirled about his body as he sent a spinning kick at their backs. The Marines rolled end over end across the street, crashing into a nearby storefront. Suddenly a gunshot sounded behind Roy. He sent himself flying upwards upon a gust of wind, narrowly avoiding the bullet. Roy landed behind the shooter, sweeping his legs out from under him. Of course it had to be the ensign. Roy kicked away the gun and wiped his hands with a satisfied smile.  

"Well that's that. Just remember to tell your grandchildren of the day that you almost caught the future Pirate King." 

Roy bowed with a flourish and turned about, only to come face to face with the pointy end of a glittering sabre. Roy's eyes went wide. A tall and trim Marine officer stood before him, a Commander. 

"I take it you're the backup?" Roy asked.  

The Marine nodded. "Aye."  

It was then that Roy noticed something very odd. They were standing under a street light and yet the Marine cast no shadow upon the ground. Roy blinked and did a double take. There was his shadow of course, and what a handsome shadow it was, but no shadow of the Marine's. So lost was he in this sudden revelation, a potential lead to the sorceresses whereabouts, that he didn't even react as the ensign rose up behind him and coldcocked him in the back of the head.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 2, 2013)

*[Samantha D. Striffe | Psicom | South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze IV]​
_ Elsewhere, Five Minutes Earlier… _

* “So!”* a deep voice booms and a large set of steel double doors blow inward. Several figures cloaked in darkness look his way from the table they are setting at. * “Well, you not going to say a word?”* a very large man growls the foam almost frothing at the corners of his mouth. The group of men stay silent as one makes a motion with his hand. The doors that seconds ago were blown open are slowly closed cutting all light that drifted into the room. * “What’s the meaning of this now?”* is asked as lights flick on overhead lighting portions of the room. More specifically the round table the group of men sat at, casting an illumination on them. Most of them looked old as dirt and dressed in colored robes that denoted their rank. * “You’ve yet to answer me, what does the Council of Sages want with me?”* the large man barks. Sages were the name given to them giving their collective wisdom they possess and not some arcane mumbo jumbo, and they were the absolute power when it came to the Black Ops operations that the Marines ran. In fact the only people they answer to are the Gorosie themselves. The man that had raised his hand earlier does so again,  “Still yourself Rear Admiral Striffe. All will become clear soon enough.” is stated while another turned her chair toward the large man. 

* “Best be getting this on with, I have a job to do.”* Hector orders despite the fact he had no authority over them. The one to the left of the woman laughs a bit ‘Still reckless as ever.’ They muse not turning their chair toward Hector. One thing you didn’t do to Hector was disrespect him, and this ranked up their * “Why you little”*,  “Tell me Hector, have you met Doc Whiskey?” the question causes the large man to take pause. * “Wh…”* the question he tried to pose is quickly cut off as three razor sharp bands cut through him, firing from his chest. Hector’s dark brown eyes widen in surprise and a thick trickle of blood seeps from the corners of his mouth.  “Will he live Mr. Whiskey?” is asked, a white haired man pushes Hector further into the room, still holding firmly on him with his blades.  “Should, least for now.” is replied.  “Fine commence with the trial of Traitor Hector D. Striffe and send word to commence Operation Shadow Fall.” ~

[Sleeping Tree] 

Sam leading Alpha Squad reaches the final house on the block; this was to be the final building they cleared before they entered the center of the town.  “This has been a waste of my time so far.” is bitten, her shoulder cape flutters in the cross winds as she stepped toward the large three story structure. Placing a hand on her hip she looked up to the large building. There was a sense of foreboding, but at this point she would welcome anything as they were yet to find a single Pirate.  “On my lead.” is ordered, but one of her men walks up to her, “Ma’am, I’d like to take point.” The request wasn’t odd. Her troop always wanted to prove themselves to her. Become like old Sparkplug as he seemed to be the only one she trusted. Her instincts told her no, but it was her responsibility to groom these men into people that lead other Psicom Teams, so she relents.  “Very well soldier, take point.” is offered as she stood aside. “Sir!” is responded with a sharp salute. 
-Moments Later-

“Sir, you might want to see this.” The man’s voice trailed from within the inner sanctum of the house. Sam rolled her eyes, this is why she usually took point, these goons were pussies.  “What is it?” she asks walking into the room. The Marine merely stood there his head cocked to the side. He slowly turns to her holding a very large bomb. Two other men had followed her in and they quickly take her by the arms.  “What is the meaning of this?!” is shouted as the man holding the bomb arms it. “Simple, your services are no longer needed.” The bomb flashed to life with only a one second timer and then a blinding flash enveloped the room. The entire building is caught in a fireball that can be seen clear across the island. It proves useful to some, while others it proves a distraction. 

Psicom’s radios blare to life with chatter, from what happened to casualty reports. On the other side of town Sparkplug hangs his head, pressing the button on his headset he asks for them to confirm the kill. * “Report.”* is ordered but silence is the only thing that comes over the air, * “Dammit, I said report!”* is yelled, “Sorry sir, was closer to the blast than I’d like to have been. We’re searching the wreckage now.” Is replied. * “Keep me posted.”* is ordered, the wait isn’t long. Psicom were considered the best, and they specialized in the ridiculous. “Sir, only three bodies are present.” Is the report. Sparkplug quickly presses the button on his headset, * “Sam?”* is asked. “No sir” is the reply. Sweating bullets the large man gets to work. *“Operation Shadow Fall is still active, I repeat Sam is still alive, all forces turn to seek and destroy.”* is ordered.

Some time passes and unaware of the Pirates that were closing in Psicom was still looking for Samantha when a call finally comes in. “This is Daniel Blake, I’ve found her, and she’s hurt commencing to terminate.” Is stated. Sparkplug’s eyes widen, * “Idiot, wait for back up, do not engage. Do you hear me Blake?!”* is roared, but silence. * “Fuck, someone get to the boy before Sam cuts him to ribbons!”* ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Annie stumbled off balance but managed to regain her footing. She wasn't necessarily angry that he had slipped out of his cuffs (Annie was still trying to figure out how he ate through them), just annoyed that he got the drop on her. "Let's dance fella!" she exclaimed, firing at Kai's feet. 

Kai jumped backwards as the bullet's ricocheted off the pavement. It was only a distraction however as Annie charged in, holstering her pistols. This guy had secrets. Well so did she. Annie swung her right arm around in a chopping motion. Kai brought up his hands to grab her arm but his eyes widened as he noticed the glimmering blade like edge. He ducked at the last second. Wisps of Kai's blond locks fluttered to the ground. Annie laughed as she showed off her right forearm, now fully formed into a curved steel blade.  "Bite on this!" she exclaimed, swinging downward. Kai swerved to the side, using Annie's own momentum against her. From there it was quite simple tripping her to the floor. Annie sprawled onto her stomach. She spun about to regain her footing but Kai pinned her down with his weight, keeping her arms pressed to the ground.  

Annie mock frowned. "You got me fella." She stuck her tongue out at Kai. He watched with amazement as her tongue morphed into the miniature barrel of a pistol. *BANG!* Kai lunged backwards, feeling the heat of the bullet as it whizzed by his chin. He landed onto his back and looked up only to see Annie standing over him, pointing the tip of her blade arm at his chest. 

"You've been a good dance partner fella but I gotta take you in now." 

Suddenly a whip crack sound pierced the air. Annie gasped as a  whip chord snapped tightly around her throat, nearly crushing her windpipe. It was no ordinary whip, however. Annie sensed that immediately as she felt all the strength ebb from her body, that familiar feeling of seastone which only a devil fruit user could relate to. She was dragged off her feet towards a tall female pirate dressed in black leather. Behind her stood a gang of pirates every bit as menacing. The female pirate lifted Annie into the air by the throat. The pirates snickered around Annie, eyeing her like a piece of meat. "What's this? Another bounty hunter? We just killed two already. Poor fat man and his girlfriend. They squealed like pigs when we gutted them." 

*Ginette Madrigal 
Member of the Draake Pirates 
Bounty: 700,000*

The female pirate plucked a curved dagger from her belt and prepared to stab Annie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2013)

*??????
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
A mysterious ship*​
"Sir, he's successfully escaped the marine base."

The shadowy figure turned towards his subordinate, surprise evident in his posture and tone. "Are you tracking him?"

"Yes sir. He has a group of marines trailing close behind him, though many of them are being held at the base to try and keep order. He seems to be heading towards a small settlement...Twin Tower Town, unless he changes course, sir."

"Very well. Set a course towards it. We'll intercept him there."

"Right away sir."

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Kent studied one of the tomatoes inquisitively, doing his best to remain inconspicuous. He had ducked into the small town hoping to dodge the marine detachment that had taken it upon themselves to pursue him, but had found himself almost immediately distracted by the giant vegetables that lay everywhere.

_Maybe it's due to GENE SPLICING!_ He thought to himself, and then shook his head rapidly. No, nope, nuh-uh, not gonna go down that path. Maybe they just fed it a bunch of water and stuff. What did plants eat, anyway?

_Perhaps they used experimental FARMING NANOBOTS!_

Shitshitshit no. Stop that. Kent slapped himself across the face, and felt the overwhelming desire to set up a control group fade, replaced by a sharp stinging sensation. Ah, bliss. 

His sudden mini-paradise was interrupted however, when a large figure mounted the top of one of the towers that gave the town its name. He was huge and bulky, most likely male, though it was impossible to tell because he was covered head to toe in armor modeled after what looked like a grab. Two long sword blades protruded from the back of his hands.

*"ATTENTION, PEOPLE OF TWIN TOWER TOWN!"* The man shouted. *"I AM CANCER."*

*Cancer
Fourth Seat of the Zodiac Pirates
Big fan of Crabs*​
*"WHETHER YOU KNOW IT OR NOT,"* Cancer continued, *"YOU ARE CURRENTLY HIDING THE FUGITIVE KNOWN AS KENT. SURRENDER HIM IMMEDIATELY, OR ME AND MY FORCES WILL BURN YOUR TOWN UNTIL IT IS NOTHING MORE THAN ASHES."*

As if on cue, several more figures appeared on the rooftops. They wore darks shirts and pants, as well as bandannas with a strange symbol on them that reminded Kent of a sideways "69"

*"YOU HAVE TWO MINUTES!"* Cancer announced. *"DO WITH IT WHAT YOU WILL."*

"Yeah, think I'm finna duck out..." Kent muttered to himself, blending as best he could into the shadow of a nearby tree.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 3, 2013)

DVB said:


> Diego went and waved good-bye at them before he leaped off. Diego created one more massive Chain Chain Whip at the Marines to go and knock them out.
> 
> "You're not gonna stop us. We're going all the way to the Grand Line and find the One Piece!" Diego shouted at them.
> 
> "Well, nakama, let's go! Our next adventure awaits us!" Diego stated to them as they shoved off to the next island.



*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seasalt Town Plaza, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Cyler propped his leg on a place where you sit upon and grabbed an oar in the middle of the camara. His 1 foot tall chibi shot out from his back and sat down watching both of them. "Well, the Grand Line, whatever that is, or the next island. I need you to grab an oar. I have no clue where our next destination is at. So, yes. I floated around till I landed here, it took a few days." Suddenly a gut wrenching feeling took over Cyler. "Ugh." He fell on one knee and suddenly under his shirt began to wriggle and writhe. "Arrggghhh!!!!" Like giving birth, a chibi emerged from Cyler. "Uhh, at least I didn't faint this time." Another chibi similar to the first crawled over and sat next to the other. "Well, to our next destination." Cyler stopped and grabbed the scythe. He snapped the shaft and grabbed the heat dial. Cyler looked back at the scythe, 'maybe I should get a sword.' He stood back up, grabbed the oar, and propped his leg back up. "Back to paddling." Cyler dipped the oar into the water and began thinking of the future.
*[Arc 1 finished]*​


----------



## Eternity (Feb 3, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue*
*North-east of Loguetown 
Shellbell Cottage
*

Methodically and carefully, Lillith  combed every inch of the area, but when the sun begun kissing the  horizon, her only clue was broken twigs a few meters into the forest.  Living in the clearing in a vast forest had it's advantages as well as  challenges. This time it gave her a good idea where to go next. The  broken twigs came from the direction of Loguetown.

Hell hath no  fury like a woman scorned, and in the light of Lillith, even a scorned  woman hath no fury like her. Snippets of memories keeps flashing through  her mind. Steady and slowly, she walk into the forest.

_A  little girl stands alone in a filthy cell, starting emptily into the  air. Only skin and bone. Hollow eyes and dry, cracked lips. Dirty rags  hanging loosely over her shoulders, gliding down her arms every now and  then._

A flicker in the air disturbs the trees around  Lillith. She snarls her lips looking around, seeing sillouettes moving  away from her. *"STOP IT!"*

"Get out of my head!"  she crouches down, holding her ears and closing her eyes tight. Jolting  upwards, she brushed off her momentary moment of weakness, getting back  into her determined stride towards Loguetown. But not without  flashbacks of her childhood returning again.

_The  young purple haired girl is a little older, and nature surrounds her.  Her dirty rags have been used as rope for various creative solutions.  Instead, pair of fox pelts have been fashioned into a furry trouser,  while a lucky shot made sure she also attained a bear pelt for head and  back protection. Patrick and Nadia tucked neatly into the sides of her  foxy trousers. A feral look expression on her face, and eyes focusing  with deadly precision on a large buck. Within seconds, the buck is  kicking and flailing on the ground. Young Lillith crouching over it's  neck, teeth dug into the buck's jugular vein. Blood flows down from her  toothy grin, colouring her with a streak of red down her belly, coloring  the orange fox skin crimson red._

With the stars illuminating the sky, Lillith stands at the doorstep of the most famous town on earth. Loguetown.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 3, 2013)

DVB said:


> *Ophelia Black
> The Crow Pirates- Swordswoman/Scholar
> Location: Level 4, Briarcliff Prison, Stone Gate Island; West Blue*
> 
> ...



*South Blue, Stone Gate Island ? Briarcliff 

Crowley Creed*​
 The feeling of flying was something that most people never got to experience. Crowley on the other hand was having quite the amount of run currently. ?Cawhahahahaha!? He laughed loudly, voice echoing throughout the corridors of Level 3. Below him and Ophelia, guards scrambled to try and somehow stop him. They fired bullets but Ophelia simply moved out of the way, quickly and swiftly. Although she had been kept in a cell for quite sometime, unable to stretch her wings, Ophelia seemed to be enjoying herself and already getting back into the swing of things. That was perfect. A savage grin formed on Crowley?s face as ink started to gather in his hands. Ophelia had suggested that he attack them and he planned on doing so. He dropped a glob of ink from his hand and as it plummeted down, it suddenly exploded. 
*?Ink Rain!?* He barked. Black feathers, like those of a bird, shot out from the glob in about hundred different directions. They were small, but there were many of them and they were sharp as knives. They cut through the bodies of the guards and the screams were loud enough that Crowley and Ophelia could hear them. The two of them cackled madly as they continued to fly away merrily to the tortured screams of the unfortunate souls below.
?Fly my love!? He yelled to her. ?To freedom!? His arms were spread and his gums flapped as Ophelia simply nodded and continued to carry the madman as they headed for Level 2. Shooting past the stairs that led to the next floor, the two of them entered Level 2. They were close to their designation. The Warden?s Office was contained on this floor so they should probably start heading to the ground by now. 
?Get us down there.? Crowley commanded Ophelia who started to slow down in speed and head for the ground. Curiously, there were no guards on this level. It was quite possible that they had all ran down to Level 3 to assist there, but it seemed strange that no monitors were left behind. It was then that a white shape shot through the air as they were descending and slammed into Crowley and Ophelia sending them flying into two different directions. Crowley was dropped and he managed to tucker into a roll, quickly getting to his feet to look up. Ophelia was pinned to the wall by a pair of clawed feet and white wings flapped majestically. A head crooked it's way to peer down at him and the bespectacled face smiled at him. 
?Hello, Crowley.?

Andrew Arden, the Warden of Briarcliff himself. His devil fruit was active and the Heron seemed to be half way manifested for he was not entirely covered in white feathers. His face, parts of his body, and uniform still remained visible. Andrew let out a chuckle as his claws pressed in deeper on Ophelia?s chest, threatening to cut through her skin. ?Apologies, Crowley. It truly crushes my heart to have broken up such a poignant reunion. What about you, Strawberry?? He asked the woman who was on his back. She had dark hair and even darker eyes, a certain smoldering quality to them as they looked over to Crowley and smirk. She leaped down and landed on the ground, pulling out her katana and simply chuckled. 
?It?s a pleasure??


----------



## Eternity (Feb 3, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *??????
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> A mysterious ship*​
> ...



*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town*

Stronger than you, Weaker than me

"Nice looking arm you have there, alloy or fully mechanical?" a voice said, making Kent turn to find the source of the voice. 

"Up here outsider." she said, jumping down beside him the he turn to look. With an apple in hand, she takes a bite and looks up at the tower of the Daward estate, where a bulky madman still stands, waiting for a response.

"You should probably answer him. We are used to attacks, but we are a bit short on masters at the moment. Most of us leave to pursuit our dreams at some point, and today happens to be a bad time, where the best fighter in town is talking to a cowardice outsider under a tree." Arya looks at Kent, then up at the tower. "Fine."
*
"OY! He's down here!"* Arya screams, allowing the bulky man to get down from the tower, into the garden. But before he has time to get close enough, Arya takes a stance between them. "What? Did you expect me to just hand him over? You dare waltz into our town, parade onto my family's house and demand _me_ to hand over a man hiding in plain sight, or else you will burn us to a crisp?" Arya's demeanor was calm, yet in an earie & unafraid way only true martial artists are capable of portraying. 

"Go to hell."​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 3, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake*

Alright, it was clear that his opponent had consumed a DF at some point. What her powerset exactly wasn't as obvious and Kai wasn't sure what to make of this. Not just that all kinds of weapons were coming out of nowhere, but it was also strangely appetizing. Meat and metal at the same damn time!? Would that also be considered cannibalism, it sounded pretty damn good though whatever the case.

Something he should probably give more thought later, because one moment he was on his back with a sword/arm pointed straight at him and a moment later the bounty hunter was dragged off by some woman leading a murderous horde.

This seemed like a perfect opportunity to make a run for it, he had nothing to gain here after all. Some random girl was trying to capture him, apparently just because his alias was uncannily similar to a bounty head operating here and now this girl was being hoisted up by her throat. 
The smart move would've been to make a run for it, but as the woman was about to take a stab at Annie with her dagger, Kai jumped in with a flying kick. 

"You seemed like a nice enough brat, considering you could've shot me ten times over already so I wouldn't have felt good about letting you get carved up by this S&M dominatrix." Being the great action here that he was, mid air he shared this with Annie. 

The so called S&M dominatrix seemed less than impressed by this, as she casually sidestepped the attack and as Kai landed, spun around for a follow up attack, her dagger was already on it's way to his throat. 

Just as planned, as Kai's secondary set of teeth chomped down the blade. His serrated bronze teeth had a firm hold of it and he tore most of it right off the handle. He had little problem combining chewing the metal with launching an attack of his own but the realization of Kai being a DF user as well made her go back to her whip. With a flick of her wrist Annie was released, with the handle she blocked Kai's attack and one of stilleto heels struck Kai in the chest, sending him stumbling back. 

To finish it off, she lashed out once with her whip to grab the off balance Kai by the ankle and use him as a human wrecking ball to flatten Annie. She didn't want to risk either of them pulling some unpredictable Devil Fruit based move. Like this Kai would be neutralized and Annie, who only moments ago was released from being suffocated should be wide open....


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 3, 2013)

*[Samantha D. Striffe | Psicom | South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze V]​
* “Dammit kid.”* Sparkplug sighs as he looks over the cooling corpse of Blake, * “I told you not to engage her, why didn’t you listen?”* is added as he squatted down to check the body. * “I bet you didn’t even see it coming did you?”* he asks the man rolling his head to the side exposing the slice that almost took his head off. His admiration for Samantha’s precision though doesn’t get to last longer than a moment or two as gun fire to his flank opens up. * “Shit”* the sentiment was correct, he didn’t even get to stand as the edge of the Blazefire Sabre comes to a rest gently on his shoulder. Its hair splitting edge merely microns from his fleshy neck.  “There are many people who don’t see it coming Simon, right now you could have been one of them.” Sam’s voice was low and to the point, she made it exceedingly clear that she could have just killed him.

Almost in a paralytic state of fear Sparkplug slowly starts to raise both hands.  “Easy does it big man, no sudden jerks.” is warned too as he started to slowly stand. * “Looks like you’ve been through hell Sam.”* is commented after he turned his head toward her, the bloody wound on she clutched on her weapon arm a testament to the power of the blast she escaped. Battered, bloody and lightly toasted it looked like she gotten into a scrap with a Dragon.  “Why?” is the question posed after he fully turns to her, the expression that crossed his features told the whole story, it must have been an order. * “Sam…”* is started,  “No lies Simon, why was the order to kill me given?” is interjected before he could speak further. * “They had their suspicions for a long time Sam.”* he starts, which didn’t make a lick of sense. At least not to her, not in the context he was speaking in.  “What are you going on about, suspicions? That doesn’t explain anything.” is yelled.

* “Sam, you have to give me more than two seconds to finish a thought, for a long time they’ve been trying to crucify your father.”* is added, the sweat starting to run down his face as the edge of the sword got all the closer to cutting him.  “And? They’ve been after my old man for years over little more than paranoia; he’s one of the most loyal Marines in the whole outfit even though he’s a fucking dick. You know that.” she snips back, but Simon merely shakes his head, * “Is it paranoia Sam? You of all people should know that ‘they’ have all our room bugged, it’s how they keep us honest. You gave them what they needed to nail him and you to the wall after Jasmine told you about her plans to marry Seth.”* he bites back. Sam pauses, and then tries to speak, but Omega Squad showing up with rifles drawn grabs her attention. * “Run Sam, I feint injury.”* Simon urges, though he knew she could kill him and run in the chaos just as easily.  “Why are you trying to help me now?” is asked, he looks her dead in the eye. * “Cause what they did is wrong, but I warn you Sam. Next time we meet, one of us has to die.”* 

Sam is taken back by the statement, though this is one of the reasons she had seen him as a friend. Though it seemed that would no longer be the case.  “Just don’t cross my path then.” is replied as she slowly withdrew her sword from off his shoulder. It was her way of saying thanks as she bounded on her right foot before taking off. As she did Sparkplug, with Blake’s dagger palmed, clutches his shoulder cutting a nasty looking superficial wound as he drug his hand down. He, falling to his knees is enough to get Omega Squad to stop around him instead of immediately perusing Sam. * “What are you block heads doing? Follow her!”* he shouts, though he knew they couldn’t hope to keep up. Even with her being in her current shape. “But sir, you’re wounded.”, * “Fucking hell, does it look like I’m dying. If you don’t want me to kick your ass, you better get the lead out.”* 

[A few Minutes Later] 

Sam barrels down alleyway and side street after side street, she had to make it back to the Harbor, there she could get off this rock and figure out her next move. She however, is so preoccupied in thought that she doesn’t realize that the hands of fate had guided her to a most unique of situations. Taking a sharp left, she turns into an alley that is currently full of people.  “Shit!” is exclaimed as she couldn’t put the brakes on quite fast enough. The pirates only catch a glimpse as she bowls through them. Tripping up as she slams through their ranks she can’t catch herself and she runs smack dab into a tall leather wearing woman as she went to attack again.

The two tumble head over heels, the seastone laden bullwhip tangling the two up like kittens in twine.  “What the hell!” Sam exclaims before realizing who she was tied up with.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Even as she was being choked to death, Annie laughed in a gasping fit as Kai intercepted the pirate woman with a kick. It was hilarious. The irony of being saved by the very same bounty head she was hunting. She felt the slack in the whip chord as the pirate woman was forced to release her hold. Annie crashed unceremoniously to the pavement, the rush of sweet air into her lungs a salvation. She rolled over onto her back, panting heavily. It would take a few seconds for the effects of the seastone to wear off. She began to feel her strength slowly return, even sweeter then the air to her choked lungs. Annie slowly climbed to her feet, but out of nowhere Kaiser crashed into her like a ton of bricks. Just like that she was flat on her back again, with this dumb palooka on top of her. She suddenly remembered a joke that Joe was fond of telling, of women who spent too much time on their backs. Annie never really got the punchline. 

Annie shouted curses at Kaiser to get the hell off. Not that he had much of a say in the matter. Meanwhile, the pirate woman moved in for the kill. Suddenly a pink haired flash of movement collided with the whip woman. Annie grit her teeth and pushed Kaiser off. He was still clearly feeling the effects of the seastone and she was only just getting over it. 

Out of the corner of her eye she saw the whip lady grappling with a pink haired woman. Annie had her own pressing concerns, however, as a handful of screaming pirates rushed she and Kaiser.  Annie spun about to face them, pointing both index fingers forward like pretend guns. Her fingers morphed into gunmetal gray pistol barrels, as real as the genuine article. *"Ouch Fingers!"* Annie aimed for their kneecaps mostly, non vital areas. The pirates screamed in pain and tumbled to the ground like dominoes as the bullets hit home. Kaiser sat up. Annie grabbed him by the scruff of his neck and glared at him. It was time to solve this mystery of just who was who and what was what 

"Your name is Kaiser D. Draake right?" 

"Well yeah." He paused and thought it over. "And no..." 

Annie threw her hands up into the air in exasperation. "What the heck does that mean?!" 

"Did someone say my name? My I seem to be so popular today." 

The real Kaiser D. Draake descended into their midst from a nearby rooftop, holding the limp bodies of a Psicom Marine in each hand. Draake tossed them aside like ragdolls and frowned. "How boring. I thought Psicom was tougher than this." 

"Who the hell are you?" Annie cried. 

Draake bowed with a flourish, flashing a serrated bone knife between his fingers. "Kaiser D. Draake. The last man you'll ever meet in this life." 

Annie turned towards her Kaiser, or the guy she thought was Kaiser, then back again to the other Kaiser. Again and again. They actually looked sort of similar. She smiled sheepishly at the man whom she had put through so much hell, and shrugged. "Um...sorry fella?"


----------



## Vergil (Feb 3, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Another journey went by without Aadish blowing up the ship, it was always a danger when you have THAT many explosives in one place. But at least he was careful with them.

*BOOM!*

The entire boat shuddered and a massive wave came from behind the ship, accelerating them into the island.

“What the hell was that?!” Kagami asked, her ears ringing.

“An explosion!” Aadish pointed out helpfully.

Kagami went into her bag, pulled out a sticker and stuck it on his sleeve. It read “Hi, my name is Captain Obvious.”

“Thank you, you have to wear that for the rest of the day, as per rule 4.1.1b.” Kagami stated.

“We have a rule book?” Aadish said confused and looking at his sticker

“Um…no. But we will! And when we do, that’s gonna be one of the rules!” Kagami grinned, “Anyways why was there an explosion?”

“Actually that was my fault." Mason interjected, "I asked Aadish about the effects of putting an explosive behind us to create a wave that would give us a temporary boost. It worked of course. You can thank whatever deity you pray to later, for the magnificence that is Mason.” The young man said combing one of his eyebrows.

“Yes praise be Oda for the immensity that is Mason. Whatever would we do without you? Maybe we would forget that water is wet or that ice is cold. Or maybe our bowels would explode because you hadn’t reminded us that we need to go to the toilet. We are just puppets that are pulled along by the strings of your genius!”

“Heh, that was pretty good.” Teri said

“Heard mom say that to your dad once.” Kagami chortled, referring to Vergil.

“How did he react? No wait, let me guess. ‘to need to be reminded of such trivial things indicates a childlike brain. As I suspected.’ Teri said putting on a stern face and one inquisitively raised eyebrow, “Heh, Aunt Heather should know that my Dad just doesn’t understand sarcasm.”

“One of the best things about him! You should have seen my mom! She ordered my dad to have a duel with him and protect her honour. And then my dad laughed at the idea that she had any honour and proceeded to…ugh…” Kagami covered her mouth

“Yeah, remind your mom what she had done to your dad in the bedroom. Gross! Our parents are gross!” Teri sighed and shuddered.

“You girls coming or just sit and reminisce all day?” Mason was already on the shore of the island and Aadish had secured the ship.

“Oh yeah, sure. Not as if we’re on a timetable though. We’re pirates remember! ARRR!” Kagami shouted and then jumped down onto the yellow sand with her metal briefcase, “Let’s do piratey things!”

“ARR! Ok, so what’s that?! Can we blow stuff up?” Aadish chimed in.

“Uh, I dunno.” Kagami sat down suddenly on the beach. “I don’t know what pirates are meant to do. I guess whatever they want. As long as they don’t hurt too many people.” Kagami said stroking her chin.

“Pirates are actually known for hurting people. Looting villages, kidnapping people and selling them off to illegal slave rings, rape, murder, torture. You remember Paulsgrave don’t you? Vergil told you about his time with the Ravenbeards. That’s what pirates are.”

“Yeah but what about the Pirate King, Kaiser D Winter. He wasn’t so bad; neither were our parents – well barring yours Teri.” Kagami said. Teri nodded, everyone had come to terms with what Vergil had done; but the Overkills were such that the more chaotic the crew, the better. As long as they didn’t hurt their own then it was all good. Generally. “And Sendal was technically a pirate too right?”

“Sendo.” Mason corrected, with Kagami shrugging her shoulders. “Well our priority should be survival at the moment. We will need money as we currently have a grand total of 452 beli between us.”

“Hm, well I don’t see anything wrong with a little robbery. Oh! How about a bank robbery! Or let’s find some old rich guy!” Kagami said with the cynicism of her mother and the enthusiasm of her father. 

“I think there was a town to the south west, we could go check that out.” Teri suggested. Kagami jumped up and pointed North West

“Let’s go!” Kagami yelled and then was swivelled by Mason so that she was pointing in the right direction. “Let’s go the right way!” Kagami laughed.


*The town of Yammercreek.*

The Stratospheres set foot in the once old dusty town, things had changed since the Overkills were there. Firstly the town wasn’t in utter devastation and secondly the townsfolk had made the place a lot nicer than it previously was. It was very clean, the townsfolk were well dressed and it was really, really quiet. 

The four of them stood in the town square, where there was a great many stalls with various wares and whilst there were people, everyone looked business like and spoke in a quiet subdued voice.

“Ooookay, so it looks like we’ve come to the most boring place on the planet.” Kagami said, looking around. 

“No, you have arrived at the most ordered place on the planet. Chaos is evil. Our fun is organised - there are designated fun areas where we have good, orderly fun.” A drab, monotonous voice said. Kagami turned around and saw a tall, thin man in a grey suit wearing a bright multi coloured tie, “You  happen to be visiting on our festival of colour where residents are allowed to wear one crazy article of clothing.” he said pointing to his tie.

The thin man had on a pair of thick round glasses, white hair and wrinkles all over his face. 

“Good lord just looking at you makes me…zzz” Kagami collapsed and fell asleep on the pavement, Teri kicked her and she jumped up, “wanna fall asleep! Look we just wanna rob someone of all their ….I mean we want to see the sights of this wonderful town, can you point out where the most lavish house is?”

Mason rubbed his forehead and wondered how exactly she won the Captain Games. 

The old man bent over and looked hard at the smiling face of Kagami, whose smile slowly diminished at each passing second until it was a scowl, “Whaddya want?” She said inelegantly.

“No mistaking it! You’re the spawn of that hideous duo that destroyed our town!” he pointed and looked at her as if she were possessed. “Guards! Arrest these four miscreants! They will pay for all the damage that Heather and Dante did!”

“Uh…I think we should probably get…” Kagami looked around to see the three of them already running away with a huge plume of dust billowing from their feet, “HEY! Don’t leave your Captain behind, you bastards!” and with that Kagami squirmed and dodged her way through the crowds and left the town, meeting up with the other three, behind a big boulder.

“Oh well, so much for our first adventure.” Teri said.

“Heh you kidding! This is perfect! Not only are we gonna get some cash but we’re also gonna throw the best party they’ve ever seen! Did you see them all? They were totally starved of fun, if we make an awesome party then they’ll all come flooding in. We’ll charge admission and charge for drinks and we’ll…”

“We have 452 beli, we can’t afford to throw a party.” Mason said dryly

“Ohohoho!” Kagami said with a sinister look, “but we’re pirates! We have everything we need, in that very town. We just need to …borrow it from them.” 

“Stealing supplies from the town and selling it back to them?” Mason turned to look at the town and the three others waited for Mason to add something, but he had gotten distracted by a bird. 

“Damn my ADD. Thanks Dad.” Mason grumbled.


----------



## Magician (Feb 4, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Drifting*

Heian J. Praizer gulped in the cold, unsettling soup coming from the worn down wooden cup that he found in the town before. Opening up the small chest to the left of him he noticed that his food supply was dangerously low, he would've stolen more from Karakura Town but there limited food supply was evident and the little they did have was rotten and cold. He wondered how they could survive on so little. God's judgement was more beneficial to them than he initially thought.

Clenching his stomach as he lay on his back he shifted his gaze to the drifting clouds, one could call it a hobby of his. He felt the cold, scaly exterior of the dingy sized dragon gliding in the air that he created with his power. Probably the biggest he could make a creature, which reminded him of how much practice he would need to control these powers that heaven has bestowed upon him. The beast was definitely fast, efficient as well. He had tried to create sea beast for transportation amongst the waters, but for an odd reason it would start to crumble and sink at any mention of salt water. The dragon would do better, though.

Taking a map out of the chest, he looked at his next destination and where he'd meet his new follower. If his intel was correct, and it usually was(there was much to be learned when threatening the subjects life) Kent, the mad scientist, was held at the 15th Marine Base in the Emerald Islands, which was moderately close to the last island. With the speed he was going he could manage to get there in a few minutes or so.

_To the 15th Marine Base!_


----------



## DVB (Feb 4, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Offshore, Bonefish Island; East Blue*

Diego looked at Cyler with a surprised look as he picked up a paddle and proceeded to row also. Before he could say anything, he witnesses another odd spectacle.

He saw Cyler give birth to a second type of chibi cyclops. He figured it was the development of his Devil Fruit powers. 

Before they continued rowing, Diego saw Cyler undo the scythe and saw the supposed Heat Dial. "I wonder where a shell like that comes from..." Diego asked before remembering what he wished to tell Cyler.

"You haven't heard of the Grand Line?! Let me tell ya," Diego stated as he rowed some more and tried his best to explain about the mysterious sea.

_"The Grand Line is this ocean current that runs from north-west to south-east across the middle of the world and perpendicular to the Red Line. The Red Line is a vast continent that circles the globe from north-east to south-west. These two lines divide the rest of the Blue Sea into the Blues: North Blue, East Blue, West Blue, and South Blue. This stretch of ocean is said to be the most dangerous place in the world, and is commonly referred to as the Pirates' Graveyard by people from the four Blues because of this reputation,"_ Diego explained to Cyler, recalling what he read from one of his books.

"Its said there is where the One Piece lies, at the end of the Grand Line and the one who sailed all of those seas was the Pirate King, which is what my dream is," Diego finished with a confident smile. 

_*-- Arc 1: Finished --*​_
*Ophelia Black
The Crow Pirates- Swordswoman/Scholar
Location: Level 3, Briarcliff Prison, Stone Gate Island; West Blue*

Ophelia Black was having the time of her life soaring through the prison as her Captain began raininf judgement on them.

"The Tower is falling and the Devil is escaping!"

A white shape shot through the air as they were descending and slammed into Crowley and Ophelia sending them flying into two different directions. Ophelia was pinned to the wall by a pair of clawed feet and white wings flapped majestically. A head crooked it's way to peer down at him and the bespectacled face smiled at him.

?Hello, Crowley.?

Opheila glared at the Warden who pinned her on the wall and was trying to do her best to escape his grasp.

Andrew Arden, the Warden of Briarcliff himself. 

His devil fruit was active and the Heron seemed to be half way manifested for he was not entirely covered in white feathers. His face, parts of his body, and uniform still remained visible. Andrew let out a chuckle as his claws pressed in deeper on Ophelia?s chest, threatening to cut through her skin. She hissed in pain as she struggled even more so to escape this madman's wrath.

 ?Apologies, Crowley. It truly crushes my heart to have broken up such a poignant reunion. What about you, Strawberry?? He asked the woman who was on his back. She had dark hair and even darker eyes, a certain smoldering quality to them as they looked over to Crowley and smirk. She leaped down and landed on the ground, pulling out her katana and simply chuckled.

?It?s a pleasure?? 

Ophelia had enough. She transformed into her pure raven form and slipped from Crowley's grasp. She lunged at Strawberry before she transformed into her hybrid form and slammed into her, talons first.

"I will take care of the Empress, Devil. You destory the Emperor," Ophelia stated. She hoped that Crowley understood her Tarot usage in her speaking from time to time. She did her best to keep Strawberry pinned, as she couldn't fight back without her blade.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 4, 2013)

*The Wrecking Crew*

Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts

Nantucket , East Blue

_*Beauty and the Beast~*_​
Zy heard the ruckus of the stomping heavy breathed monstrosity long before he caught a glimpse of it in his peripherals. The outline alone left the treasure hunting pirate fleeing down torch lit paths, the long tail of his trench coat flapping. "Treasure, treasure, treasure... hurry it up now~" 

Searching for treasure was difficult enough without some hulking menace right at your heels. It was times like these he'd enjoy his dream Devil Fruit. The ability to sense rare metals. Though being able to fart lasers was decent compensation. After a while of cat and mouse through the labyrinth Zy began to realize his chances of randomly locating the treasure was actually quite low. 

He began zapping the floor to leave a small trail as he hurried along. Eventually Zy came face to face with a wall of stone, and gulped, twisting around just in time to spot the grim Minotaur rounding the same corner he did to leave him in the deplorable predicament. Sighing, and rolling his fingers in a series of pops, Zy had to wonder... was this the end?

"Hello there! Might I inquire of your level of perceptiveness my dear beast? Do you speak?" Zy ducked instinctively followed his attempt to converse when the Minotaur attacked, his scarf flapping fiercely as he winced while a mighty breeze from the force of the swing blew overhead. "I'll take that as a no..."

Twisting into a dizzying series of spins, Zy's feet landed on the wall following a hooved kick that narrowly missed Zy. Spiraling off of the flat surface into another burst of wild of rotations left him whirling over the Minotaur. The stunned beast stood for a moment, as if in awe, with a blank stare on the hunter's grim visage. Suddenly an blurring fist striking with alarming rapidness thrust out, nailing Zy powerfully enough to send him airborne.

Welp, this is going to hurt... Zy concluded seconds before his chest swatted off of the wall to send him crashing painfully into a combination of rock and dirt. Tumbling afterwards, the wind knocked out of him, a wincing Zy looked up with a dreadful glance at the sound of loud stomping.

"Oh no you don't," Zy wheezed out while forcing himself to sling beams that did little more than fruitless chest pounding would. As the creature closed in on him Zy's hands glowed and he muttered, "Bimu... Bimu... Ha~!" before sending his strongest beam flying between the Minotaur's thighs, which _did_ manage to halt its approach.

Pausing, momentarily, the Minotaur hunched over and let out a gut wrenching echoing wail of agony that shook the very walls. Zy took off then, a hand pressed to his aching chest as he muttered, "Better you than me mate..."

Sprinting down corridors now, not wanting to face a very pissed off Minotaur, Zy managed to retrace his steps. He flinched at what sounded like a booming eruption suddenly. The floor vibrated, rattling Zy with it, and let the worried explorer realize the Minotaur was on the move... and probably pounding through walls to pursue him. "Oh come on," Zy sighed, and ran quicker now.

Discovering the treasure room at last, Zy let out a relieved sigh, and ran towards the chest gleefully. It was surrounded by a pile of gold. Figuring some pirate must've buried it before because... well, Zy glanced at the pile of clothed skeletons. Reaching into his coat pocket, Zy slipped out his tools and went to work on the lock. When the chest popped open, a sly grin formed on the thief's face, and he watched the treasure appear. "Success~!" 

Glancing overhead Zy spotted the Minotaur descending with a club in one hand and a war axe in the other. Eyes narrowed, Zy spotted secret passages in the walls. Good to know. The ceiling rumbled, and shaking was followed with a slab of stone inching to the side. High above Zy Millard was watching with his top bounty hunters, the drinking and eating in splendor. "Your misfortune is amazing, boy!" Millard crowed, a grin as wide as it was wicked spreading.

"We shall say," Zy whispered, eyes darting about for a pulley of some sort. He was wondering how he'd get the treasure out at a time like this?! Of course. The Minotaur let out another impressive roar, robbing Zy's attention as the beast sprinted at him with rising fury.

Zy considered nailing him in the crotch again, but that would use up his final big shot. He already felt drained, and would need to conserve it for a tight spot. Feet sweeping the dusty floor of the massive treasure room as he slipped into a fighting stance, Zy grinned fearlessly and said, "Come." 

Massive weapons sweeping at him, Zy's sleek body kept one step ahead of them, his eyebrows knitting in concentration. Ducking, leaning, bobbing, and weaving... Zy was a storm of motion dancing around the room. Dual swings aimed at Zy's legs and head missed from the nimble acrobat spinning horizontally to let the attacks blew by him. Opening a hand, a regular beam continued blasting, which Zy used to blast him out of the Minotaur's vicinity.

"Son of a bitch..." Zy hissed, the Minotaur moving swifter than previously as it charged him. Pointing a finger, a thin beam struck the charging Minotaur's eye, making it wince and release a pissed off roar of frustration.

"What is this?! Destroy him you useless bastard!" Millard cried, his minions having the good sense to look worried.

Zy's stance widened as the Minotaur charged him, and foot blasts shot up upward in time to avoid the Minotaur's lunging attack, which narrowly missed Zy. Aiming a second time, at his other eye, this time the Minotaur dodged... making Zy worry as he flipped high in the air. "Damn it... I need to take him down somehow! *I'm not leaving here without my fucking treasure! You got that?!*"

Huffing, nostrils flaring, the Minotaur chucked his club using the phenomenal strength it was packing. Though it breezed by Zy, it managed to nick him, which alone was enough to nearly dislocate the swift combatant's shoulder.

"Damn it..." Zy winced, clasping a hand to his shoulder as he descended, staring at the Minotaur... who stood at the ready with the massive axe. "Fine," Zy muttered while falling, and a beam shot down from the bottom of his now exposed foot, nailing the Minotaur's face to send him springing up. "Hey you over sized hamburger, you throw like a fucking cow!"

The Minotaur screamed in outrage, lunging the war axe next with greater strength than the club. Anticipating this, Zy threw his body into a fierce backwards lean, the axe flying past him to slam into the ceiling of the treasure room... sending Millard and his goons falling into the gold littered room along with tumbling debris.

Recalling the torture he suffered at their hands, and the outrageous amount of anger he was holding in, the Minotaur flipped out. Letting out a howling battle cry, the Minotaur charged ahead, smacking and kicking Millard's top henchmen and whores around.

"That oughta distract 'em," Zy concluded, panting as he looked for ways to steal the treasure now. Glancing over, he saw Millard suddenly unleash cannon fire on the Minotaur. Surprised to see it tank even that, the Minotaur eerie cry sounded, suddenly... and it collapsed...the beast's threshold for pain seeming to meet an end at Millard's cannon arm. 

Spitting on the Minotaur's face, Millard cried, "See that!? Remember your place! You shitty piece of trash! You're *my* underling!" Walking to the fallen Minotaur, that lay breathing slowly, Millard grabbed a cannon ball and stuffed it into his arm. "Now for you..."

"Bi...mu... Bi...mu..." Zy announced his coming attack, sending Millard spinning to face him. *"HA!"* Zy shouted, throwing his all into that final blast. 

"W-What?! No!" Millard screaming as the brightly glowing beam closed in on him at rapid speeds, nailing him square in the chest hard enough to bust his ribs and make him gurgle blood and spittle while flying backwards. "Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!"

Back popping solidly off of the wall, Millard's eyes rolled up, and he lost consciousness... before plummeting towards the pile of gold below to thud against it with realistic force that'd leave Scrooge McDuck shaking his head.

Doubling over, Zy panted shakily, grinning now. "F-Finally... my treasure..." Looking up in alarm, he frowned when bounty hunters filled the treasure room from numerous opening.

"Boss!" "Mr. Millard?!" "No wonder! I-it's him! The Despicable Beam Man of East Blue!" "You're finished!"

"D-Despicable..?" Zy whispered to himself, eye twitching, before he just exhaled, grinned, and instinctively shrugged... causing him to wince. It was pretty accurate, actually.

Looking up to face the bounty hunters aiming guns at him, Zy was sweating and panting still, all while grinning fearlessly. "Well, boys... I'm sure this is the part where you capture me, right? Well, get on with it."

Rising, suddenly, the Minotaur shrieked out a terrifying cry and lunged forward. 

"S-Stop! Attack him, not us!" One of the bounty hunters cried, cowering before a bone crunching strike floored him. 

Zy watched with an impressed stare, and soon joined in, his regular beams zapping the mob of men as if he was punching them continually.

When they finished defeating the large group, back to back, Zy slowly turned to face the Minotaur with barely restrained fatigue. Wondering if he'd have to continue surviving the wrath of the senseless predator, Zy reached up and grimaced while roughly popping his shoulder back into place. "So, how about it big man. We square?"

Cringing, as if trying to recognize something, the Minotaur weakly lifted a fist... before a thumb popped up. Upon latching onto the tiniest bit of humanity, the Minotaur slowly shrank into his normal form... a girly, slender, fair young male. He had several cuts and bruises, and could barely stand.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 4, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew
*
Zidaine "Zy" K. Roberts

Nantucket, East Blue

_*Beauty and the Beast 2~*_​

"A blonde, eh? Who knew..."

He was surprised to see some of the bounty hunters that remained conscious suddenly kowtowing to the former Minotaur.

"Uh, what...?"


*Hours later...*

Millard was imprisoned, as were the majority of the bounty hunters, while former servants of Charles the Minotaur returned to serve him. Everything in the chest and a sizable portion of gold was given to Zy as a reward, and the cheerful pirate thanked him while managing a quiet and devious little chuckle.

As he returned to the town with two giant sacks of gold, gems, and expensive exquisite objects to sell, Zy decided to commence with step one. Buying a better ship. 

"So, you aren't a hero, huh? You could've fooled me," Pek said while poking his back repeatedly.

"Hmm? I'm not. I just went there for treasure." Zy admitted while heading to a shipyard. 

"I know how amazing what you did was, but you don't seem to... I-I'll admit something. I need your help. My mother is... she was captured... my father is saving up to buy her but he doesn't even know where she'll be going. I need your help." 

"Look, kid. I know I'm strong, beautiful, talented, amazing, clever, sexy, and quite simply the more fantastic pirate to grace the sea... but I've said it once, and I'll say it again. I'm _not_ a hero." Zy replied while exploring the ships being repaired and built.

"Urgh, fine! I'll give you a lot of money..."

"Wonderful. Hire a mercenary." Zy replied while remaining focused on his browsing.

"I-I'll... I need your help... but you're just a disgusting pirate! You don't care about anything or anyone but yourself!" Pek screamed, before shoving her way through a crowd.

Glancing over his shoulder, watching her go, Zy went back to browsing ships."Bah. I need to stop being such a glorious bastard. Damned fangirls."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 4, 2013)

Jonathan Dragonwing
*east blue
off bonefish island*


Jonathan's makeshift gunboat sailed lazily along the blue while he sat on the stern steering and on the lookout for the next island to stop at. He wasn't low on resources or anything, the issue here was his ongoing search for a pirate crew that wasn't useless. he had already fought a couple nobody crews and had decided to leave them alone since they all ended up as just a bunch of cowards who looked strong when they thought they could beat him up, but when the fight started they cowered.

"Well... if i could find a one-man crew of pirates that wasnt a coward.... i'd be fine with it. But it seems that your either a marine or your in a pirate crew filled with cowards..."


He continued looking on  for a group of pirates... but losing hope of findign a decent crew... After an hour or so, he was about to give up, but then he saw a very small boat... Normally this wouldn't have interested him more than a speck of dust... But right now he was desperate to try and find a crew, so he thought the hell with it why not try? he might stumble across something.

Jonathan sailed after them as fast as the boat would go.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 4, 2013)

Hitsuki Shukaku
_Marine Ensign_


"Kyah!"

A clay pigeon flew across the room, whistling through the air with high velocity.  There was a flash from blade, a katana, and the small obstacle was sliced clean through.  A pair of gray eyes flickered to the side and the owner, a slightly tall, lean, muscular male, leaned backwards dramatically, his hair almost touching the floor.  He backflipped and kicked the other pigeon, sending it into a wall.  As he returned to his feet he spun in a circle rapidly, slashing two more of the projectiles as they flew toward him.  He looked up to see three more projectiles flying toward him.  He weighed his options, quickly deciding what he had time for.  He leaped over them, flipping upside down and grabbing one of the three of them and taking it.  Upon landing he flung it at another pigeon, smashing them together.  Pain exploded through his back and shoulder as a pigeon smashed into his right shoulder, and he could already feel the bruise growing.  He ducked under another pigeon as a third slammed into his left leg.  He dropped to a knee and stayed there, catching his breath.  A loud alert rang signalling the ending of the training exercise.

Sweat dripped from Hitsuki Shukaku's forehead and chest as blood dripped down from his shoulder and pooled in his pant leg.  "Damn..."  He stood, his left leg a bit unsteady.  "Getting better."  He sighed and headed for the entrance to the room, his plan to get some salve and bandages to wrap his wounds.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
Companions

===

"Ugh." Kane sighed, running through the dark corners of one of the more shady looking ginnels in the town, his footsteps crashing loudly against the muddy puddles left over by the recent storms of rain, and mixed in with the marshy ground of the slum. "How the hell was I supposed to know that starting a bar fight was punishable by law?" He muttered. Law was so stupid. A few minutes ago - maybe ten - he was approached by a group of Marines, who ordered him to stop, informing him that he was being arrested for violence in a 'public area'. Usually, Kane didn't resort to petty things like running away, or escaping, but . . .

_There were just so damn many of those bastards. 

_With his fingers, Kane counted at _least _twenty of those white collar tools, armed with their muskets and swords, ready to aim at him. He was tired, and slightly drunk, so he didn't particularly fancy his chances there. Thankfully, he'd been able to get away and continue to evade them by ducking in around the questionable parts of the town. But, even Kane knew that he couldn't run away forever, so he needed to take action soon and get out of the town. Fortunately, he'd already hatched a plan. 

He was going to . . . liberate, one of the ships from the ports. Kane hadn't actually thought it _through_, per se. But improvisation was one of his strong suits anyway. Having mentally marked the location of the port before, Kane continued to run towards the port, barging through a few men and women along the way. "Sorry, I really need to use the bathroom!" Was the excuse he used each time.

But eventually, he reached the port. It wasn't anything _great, _really. To the average man, it was a small, dingy looking excuse for a docking area for ships, boats - and - the occasional dingy raft. To Kane, it was the gateway to adventure and freedom. Cape fluttering in the refreshing sea breeze, Kane took a moment to inhale the fresh ocean air and grinned. In front of him, were a plethora of ships and boats of various quality - from decent looking ones made of fairly good quality wood, to rather dubious looking structures with holes in the mast and moldy looking wood. Beyond that, was the sea, stained a beautiful shade of crimson and orange by the sunset, crashing willfully against the sea walls and cascading against Jack's face with it's salty spray, almost willing him to join it.

This was, as Kane might call it, the 'shit'. Out of the corner of his eye, he spotted someone else looking at some ships. It was a reasonably tall man, around the same as his, with messy purple hair, a smug looking grin etched onto his face and a stylish looking black scarf fluttering in the wind. Though, that wasn't what Kane saw first. No. What he saw first was the giant sacks of money and gold in his hands. "Hot _damn _that's a lot of money." He muttered. And suddenly, he got an idea. 

Deciding to approach the stranger, Kane walked over to him and poked him on the shoulder. "Yo, you lookin' for a ship?" He asked. Upon closer inspection, the rich guy had strange looking eyes as well - a weird shade of magneta.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 4, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts

Nantucket , East Blue

_*“One should not pursue goals that are easily achieved. One must develop an instinct for what one can just barely achieve through one’s greatest efforts.” – Albert Einstein*_

"Of course, I'm searching for something fitting of a Prince~" Zy replied with a glance in the stranger's direction. Well now, _he_ definitely didn't come across as a commoner. Facing Kane now, Zy's eyebrow shot into a sluggish arch. "You don't come across as a worker, though. Are you trying to pull a fast one? Do let this glorious face fool you, I'm not... shit!"

Zy heard a whistle being blown as a large group of marines sprinted in their direction. "No time for small talk, sorry! I have a sea to conquer!" Zy gave a sweeping salute, and off he shot, bright neon blue sending him whistling into the air. 

Spiraling at the maximum height of his assisted blast, Zy landed softly on the edge of one of the finer ships, glancing back as the approaching marines. Tucking his hands onto tufts of purple, he held a thoughtful expression. "Hey, you! The Prince of the Sea shall be requiring your services! Let's get the fuck out of here, promptly!"

Sure, he could handle a few of the tasks, but getting out of there without his brand new ship getting sunk by the marine warships unleashing an annoying barrage of cannon balls would be nigh impossible. 

Heavy sacks of gold thudded onto the deck and rope was tossed off, the ladder sweeping down to Kane, while Zy struck a pose. "Annoying bastards, don't you know when to bow to your superior?!" Blue streaks suddenly zipped through the air, pelting random marines in the face as they returned fire in fruitless retaliation.

"Ohohoho~" Zy arrogantly laughed, hands on his hips, head tilted back in sheer delight of the mismatched ranged bout. With many of them ducking for cover Zy turned and started pulling the anchor.

"Hey! That belongs to us! How dare you steal!" A shipwright shouted. "Let him go," the head one replied, hands on his hips. "Orders of Lord Charles. He has paid us in full already..." The bespectacled man with deep sunk in cheeks informed the others, who stood idly by.

With the sails catching wind due to Zy and Kane working in unison, the ship began escaping the dock, and marines opened fire the best they could. Zy walked away, hands in his coat pockets, scarf blocking the lower half of his face. He wasn't the type to make friends, especially not with males, but this man had the type of glasses that even a man as vain as Zy could appreciate. Bumping Kane's fist Zy decided to use his 'secret' name, which was really just changing his middle name, and said, "Zidane K. Roberts of the Wrecking Crew. Billionaire, living legend, treasure hunter, model, pimp, the Prince soon to be King destined to discover One Piece. A pleasure to meet me." 

Looking off into the distance, he could make out approaching warships, and frowned. "Looks like we'll have to get out of here quickly, how good are you at steering?" Zy asked, head bobbing in the direction of the helm.

"..." Pek hid in a basket, eavesdropping on them.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 4, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake*

What had he gotten himself into? He was almost molested by this weird whip lady, he was pretty sure that some half girl, half weapon bounty hunter did actually molest him. Some other lady appeared out of nowhere and started cuddling with the whip lady, and then there was his evil twin.

Well he wasn't as handsome as the original of course, that was impossible according to the laws of physics. But what were the odds of meeting someone that had a name so similar to his alias and looked a lot like him but the diet version. So him, but without all those fattening sugars and the likeliness of clogged arteries and heart attacks.

Obviously he had no business here...... He should've picked up Annie like the damsel in distress that she was and get away from all this nonsense, but he couldn't just let this guy get away with all that blatant copyright infringement. Well it was also just the fact he got a weird feeling about all of this, whatever that pirate lady was after...... She was out there killing people for no reason apparently, and this Kaiser Lite was just giving off a bad vibe. Like that one wrong move, like turning your back on him in an attempt to get out of this situation where you have nothing to gain, could be your last.

As that drained sensation from the seastone had passed, Kai went at his doppelganger. He went out of his way to step over tangled up whip lady, and whoever that was tangled up with her, as he headed straight towards Draake. That they were hopelessly outclassed here became very apparent from the get go as in the blink of an eye Draake had launched an attack of his own and took a swipe at Kai.

As Kai was sent crashing into a wall, Draake casually landed on his feet and eyed his bone knife with some surprise. "No blood?"

Kai jumped back on his feet,  from a distance it appeared as if he had a gauntlet on. In reality the skin of his right hand had been converted into iron, the bone knife had struck against that and besides a deep scratch it hadn't done any damage. "Hmmm well round two I guess." But before Draake could initiate the second round, Annie jumped in. 

Her hand was of cold steel as well, two barrels of it, but her shotgun blast diverted away as Draake kicked her arm to the side and went to take a swipe at her throat. Kai though tagged in, an iron coated fist coming straight at him.

"Sludge Wave!" He placed his palm straight in front of the incoming Kai, a thick black goop oozed out of his hand and a glob of it shot out and swallowed up the living legend. "You kids aren't the only ones that have some tricks of the devil behind their sleeve."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 4, 2013)

*Fin*

Fin swam over, grabbed the pistol, and high tailed it back up to the deck. "Sir." The parrot was there as he was before looking at Fin. "I see you wanted to talk about the pistol I had given you." Fin carefully placed it upon the ground. "I can not use this." The parrot looked unfazed from his plea. "Every marine is given a choice of what to be when they join, whatever there decision separates them into categories. You have chosen to be in marksman, to wield a pistol is what you must do to become stronger." The parrot continued so that Fin could not interject. "We know that you did not take the shot to take down the Logia. You were trapped in the candy, and I presume the one who did had said it was all your doing to save both the island and the HQ... Fin, every marine must carry two weapons. To signify loyalty and justice. Some who do not have any skill wield a sword and a pistol. Those who want to wield the blade have the sword and their body. There are even those who use their fists and their body. However, you are in marksman. You must wield two pistols, for your body is not as capable on land as humans are." Fin looked down and began to think for a few minutes of silence to be interrupted by his words. "Then what do you fall under?" The parrot was amused, "I am body and power. I am a devil fruit user able to preform unique abilities. My power is justice, my body is loyalty. I however, will not reveal its ability... Now pick up your weapon and get your things. You are about to leave this vessel to preform your duty to the government." Fin sourly held the pistol in his gaze, then reluctantly picked it up. _"Fin, remember, a pistol is a tool not a weapon. Wield is as though it were your invention. You will see what light it can bring and not hold it in such darkness."_ Fin nodded and returned down stairs to grab his things. He ripped the pillow case into a small bag and tied the bubble mixing kit to the back of his holster.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Arya Deward*
> * North Blue*
> * The Emerald Isles*
> * Twin Tower Town*
> ...



*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
"Well what was the point of that then?!" Kent shouted, aghast. Cancer stood in front of him and the mysterious woman, studying them each carefully. Two henchmen flanked him, one on each side, and Kent could see several more watching the standoff from the rooftops. They were armed with a mismatched collection of weapons, and Kent broke out into a sweat as he heard the distinctive click-clacks of several rifles being readied. 

"I have great respect for the martial artists of Twin Tower Town," Cancer said, his voice emanating from deep within his suit of armor. "There's no reason for us to fight."

"Oh, fuck this," Kent muttered, clenching his fists. "Tesla *CLOAK!"* Lightning surged around his body and he shot towards Cancer, driving a lightning covered fist towards the crab-man's head. 

Cancer was surprisingly quick for a man wearing so much armor, and deflected the blow with one of his bladed gauntlets, sending Kent spinning to the side. 

"Shoot to wound!" He shouted to his men on the rooftops - Kent hopped over a sudden hail of bullets, struggling to keep his balance. "Keep the collateral damage to a minimum, but deal with _her_," Cancer aid, jerking his head towards the mysterious woman, "any way you see fit."

He charged at Kent, swinging one of fist-swords, and Kent ducked low under parrying with a flurry of lightning-quick punches. They seemed to have no effect on the heavy armor however, and a moment later Kent was batted aside. 

"Fuuuuuck," He muttered, rolling to his feet. "Shoulda ducked out when I had the chance."


----------



## Eternity (Feb 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> Twin Tower Town*​
> ...



*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town*​ 
Stronger than you, Weaker than me

Like a cobra, Arya's lighting fast reflexes allow her to zigzag out of the hail of bullets coming down. "You should have listened to me." she says, looking at Cancer with rage in her eyes. A burst of rifleshots crackle through the twigs above her, to which she sidesteps and catch a glimps of the shooter. 

Whent he shooter has reloaded and looks into the sight, he searches the grounds for Arya, only finding Kent running around with Cancer at his tail.
"Looking for me?" a voice behind him says, and a clean chop to the back of the neck, the shooter is out. Working like this, Arya leaps from treetops to rooftops, knocking them out, one by one, until ony the ones on the ground are left un-knocked. Like lightning, she leaps into the air, and dive down towards one of the henchmen flanking Kent.
*
"Pawerful Prance!"*

A loud crack of epic proportions makes Cancer and the other henchman turn to look at Arya. "We have had more then enough armor wielding wilderbeasts challenge us to a fight. Don't think you are safe inside that can of meat." Arya says, breathing deeply and moving her body into another stance. This time, her stance is light on her toes, hands high and hands forming claws. "Tiger Stance."

"I warned you girl." Cancer says, readying himself for an attack. But instead, the second henchman plunges towards Arya, who easily dances her way backwards, away from Kent and Cancer.* "What's 'da matta dollface, me big stick got ya all spooked?"* his raspy laugh.
_
"Mom, what's going on?"_ Amy comes into the garden, a teddybear in her hand, looking at the henchman wide eyed and frightened.

The henchman see the girl and smiles, but his joy is short lived. Before he even has time to think about it, he hear a voice say *"Tiger Claw"*, and feel his throat collaps inwards by the force of Arya's claws, leaving him paralyzed and gasping for air. There is no doubt what those eyes are saying. But just to make it crystal clear, Arya slowly walks over to him, lays her knee on the dying man, and stares into his wide open eyes. 

"Nobody. Touches. My. Amy."​


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 4, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
Companions II

===

"Oh, cool. Nice to meet you. I'm Kane Newman, wayward vagabond of the seas and wastelands, but you can hear more about that later." Kane replied after a momentary pause at Zidane's slightly 'unusual' introduction, before peering in the distance at the docks. The Marines were getting on the ship. From what Kane could make out as vague shapes mounted on the sides of their boat, theirs looked better equipped, but from what Kane saw back then with Zidane . . . he might have the advantage in raw fire-power. Stepping forward to face the Marine's boat, which was readying to leave port, Kane struck a pose, pointing a single finger towards the skies. 

"Listen up, you white collar bastards!" He declared, shouting across the seas in an almost impossibly loud voice. "When they speak of the traveler of the lands . . . the lost adventurer of the seas  - the man of indomitable spirit and manliness, they're speaking about _me_. Kane Newman! Who the hell do you think you are trying to arrest me like that?!" Kane reached for the sheath of his blade with the hand pointed towards the sky and threw it off onto the ground, and pointed the rusted blade of his katana at the opposing boat upon the declaration of his name, and noticed that during his tirade, the ship had begun to mobilize. "_Whoops. Really should work on my timing . . . _" He thought to himself silently. Turning back to his new friend, he decided to direct and continue his rant at him.

"Whether it's impossible or not, great men open up the paths of battle! True men do not run from the face of battle; they embrace if. If there's a wall, they'll drill it down. And if there isn't a path . . . " Kane continued and rose a fist, clenching it and turning it into a single, fist-sized, spinning drill. "They'll make one for themselves."

[*On the ship*]

"Hey, er, sir, what the hell is he talking about?" One of the Marine soldiers frowned, looking to the captain.

". . . something about drills. I don't know either."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Annie watched with wide eyes as Draake enveloped Kai within an orb of viscous black sludge. She stuck her tongue out in disgust and shuddered. The stench was awful. "Yuck!" Still, the fella had saved her life so she was obliged to return the favor. She darted towards Kai. Draake intercepted her mid step, a sludge coated bone knife filling her vision. She arched herself backwards, more on instinct than conscious movement. The bone blade sailed a hairsbreadth past her chin. Annie cartwheeled backwards onto her feet, pointing her shotgun arm at Draake. The pirate moved his hand in a blur, grabbing the barrel of her shotgun arm and pointing it upwards. The gunblast rang out like rolling thunder, going astray into the sky. 

Draake lifted Annie by her shotgun arm and slammed her against a nearby wall. Cracks radiated along the brick facade. Annie grit her teeth in anger. Son of a bitch was strong as an ox. She formed a curved scythe with her free arm and slashed at his neck. Draake was too fast, parrying her attack with his bone knife and pinning her blade arm against the wall. He smiled at Annie, face to face, so close she could smell that foul stink wafting from his skin. Sludge oozed from his hands and enveloped Annie's arms, pinning her in place against the wall. Draake took a step back and glanced at her appraisingly. "I like you. You could be useful to me. How about you ditch the twerp and join with me? Take a ride on the wild side. Every butcher needs his muse after all." 

Annie chuckled. "No thanks fella. I got other plans. Like collecting your bounty!"

Draake raised an inquisitive eyebrow. "So you're a bounty hunter huh?" He shook his head and sighed. "Sorry but there won't be any bounty hunting on this island for the foreseeable future. I just slit the throat of the bounty master after all." 

The revelation was like a punch to Annie's gut. She screamed out in rage, face flushing bright red. "You killed Joe!? *DAMN YOU!*"  Everything went black as Draake engulfed her body in sludge, like being buried alive but far worse. Draake quickly turned his attention onto the pink haired woman, who had interrupted his subordinates play time. "Two down. One to go..."

Annie's muffled screams reverberated through the black ooze. She couldn't move. Couldn't breathe.  She held her breath and counted down, hoping for a lucky break. Perhaps in the form of a pink haired lady Marine or even that bumbling martial artist. She didn't want to transform into a big bomb, full weapon transformations could be a bitch, but would do it if she had to.


----------



## DVB (Feb 4, 2013)

*ARC II COMMENCES*


*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: East Blue Sea*

Diego and Cyler had been talking about all sorts of things. From what they got from the crowd of party-goers before they left the island, there was an island not far from here. In face, they could see it if they squint. 

"We need to get a bigger boat so we can get more nakama," Diego commented before they saw a shadow come over them. Diego looked behind and saw a modestly-larger ship. Diego thought it would do for the time being. Diego used his chains to link up and hop on before helping Cyler up.

"Who's in charge of this vessel?" Diego asked out loud as he got on the boat of Jonathon Dragonwing.


----------



## Magician (Feb 4, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/15th Marine Base*

"Kent! The cyborg!?" the marine screamed in exasperation.

"Yeah, he just escaped a half hour ago," said the squad-mate, reloading the rifle he shot earlier. His anger, however, called for slamming the rifle on the cold cement. Thankfully it didn't break. "Had a clear shot too. They called me Dead Shot Jones. I never missed...not once."

"Did he dodge?"

"No, I just said I never missed and I didn't this time," he made clear, "I hit him...square in the arm, the only spot I could see. Thought I'd at least slow him down. I was wrong. It didn't do shit. These damn rookies man, their monsters I tell you. This ain't looking good for the marines, tell you that much."

"Interesting you mention Kent."

A voice sounded behind them in the dark prison cellars the marines were examining. The voice was cool, calm, collecting; like a snake slithering around their necks in the cold darkness waiting to pounce.

The older more experienced marine, Jones, turned around with rifle in hand. "Supposed to be at your station marine, we're the only ones allowed to be here. Captain told us to shoot on sight anyone else."

Coming from the dark shadows where the torch barely met, a figure seemingly in mid air standing on something slowly came in to view. "Good thing I'm not a marine then."

Once in full view the marines saw a decent sized man with tan skin and a purple full leather trench coat, exposing his bare chest. The most distinguishing features, however, was the cross shaped tattoo on his forehead and orb shaped earrings on either side. 

He was riding something. It was dark in color, maybe a bit purplish. It looked similar to an animal but not something they had ever seen before. If you had to reference it to one it would be similar in appearance to a bird, it had wings and a beak, everything else was..._demonic_.

The younger marine trembled, shaking the rifle, not knowing what to do at the moment.  "I-I think he's a fruit user."

"W-who are you?" Jones stammered, equally scared.

"Liver, Lungs, Spine, Cervical, Neck, Brain, Kidney's, Heart. All so tempting," he pulled out his katana in a slow, threatening manner as he dropped from the beast making it dissolve away in an instant. "Which one should I cut first?"

. . .​
Gliding through the air on the dragon he rode to the island with(which was _much_ faster than the bird he used to threaten the marines with) he continued to scrub the impure blood from the Sword of Judgement, making his way to Twin Tower Island.

The marines squealed quickly and didn't put up much resistance. They informed him that Kent had escaped the island and now residing at Twin Tower, with a squadron of marines tailing him. Kent was definitely impressive and was worth recruiting, he just needed to locate his position. He sent a few smaller scaled birds with his power for scouting, hopefully it wouldn't take too long.

God needed a new follower and Kent would be it.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 4, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
Miracle Pirates-Doctor
Location-East Blue*

Cyler could see a spec on the horizon that didn't change shape. _'I guess that is where we are heading, but wow this adventuring sure is tiring. The only thing I have eaten was that gruel that fisherman gave us.'_ The sound of water crashing became distinctively clear behind both of them. Cyler spun around first to meet the ship behind them. Diego used his ability and connected them to the ship. _'Ahh, no more rowing, what a relief.'_ Suddenly he began climbing onto the ship, 'aww man.' Diego turned around and began to help Cyler up on to the ship while the chibis held on to his pant leg. Cyler rolled on to the ship with a thud and a chibi instictively jumped into Cyler giving him an ability. Who's in charge of this vessel?" Cyler closed his eye and felt a bit queezy, the chibi gave him another eye. His world began to change, from two dimensional to three dimensional. He opened up his eyes and gasped. "What is this?"Cyler bean to help himself up, but began to stumble and then fell back on his face._ 'I can't move like this.'_

*Fin
Location-East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin made it back up to the deck and felt the weight of his combined items on his holster. "Fin, your objective is to take down a rising rookie pirate. She is quite formidable, Peg, to be able to take on many new recruits. However, you are no longer a recruit, now are you?" Fin looked up at the wise parrot and swam off the boat and into The Stretch. The Stretch, a large long stretch of land mass that is made up entirely sand. All the buildings that look like sky skyscrapers, however they are all made out of sand stone. They glimmer in the sun, and in that glimmer is his target. It didn't take long for him to here a wicked laugh. "I need your metal, punk." Fin turned the corner to meet a blood red haired woman with a metal prosthetic arm holding a man in the air. Fin looked her up and down, nothing more than her arm gave her away, because of the cloak she wore.
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
"Holy..." Kent muttered to himself, letting out a low whistle as the mysterious woman collapse some henchman's throat with her fist. "Got a serious momma bear vibe going, you know? I wouldn't mess with her kid, crab-man."

A small twitch was the only response Cancer gave to that. "The thought of harming an innocent child sickens me. I would never-"

Kent rocketed towards Cancer mid sentence, managing to score a powerful kick on the man's elbow. The armor, which was forced to thin out near the joint in order to give Cancer some range of movement, crumpled under the force of the blow, and Kent skidded to a halt several feet behind the armored man. 

Kent laughed. "Keep your head straight, crab-man. Momma Bear might be tough, but I'm tougher."

Cancer grunted from within his armor. "This "mother bear" may well have you outclassed, brother. I would offer her a job but...the sixth seat is already taken."

Kent snarled and charged again, the lightning surrounding him picking up in intensity. "Tesla whip!" 

Lightning streamed from his hands, almost solidifying into two long, thick cables of pure electricity. With practiced ease, Kent swung one towards Cancer, forcing the armored man back. Kent then brought the other down in a massive overhead arc, successfully catching Cancer in the shoulder and eliciting a grunt of pain. 

In retaliation, Cancer crossed his two blades. "Pincer cut!" Kent screamed as the two blades caught him across the chest, blood spraying everywhere as they drew a large red "X" across his body. He collapsed to his knees halfway down the street, clutching at his bleeding chest and panting. 

Cancer advanced on him. "It's time to bring you home."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 5, 2013)

*Fin
East Blue>The Stretch*

"Huh, a merman. Ain't that a sight. Well." Peg turns her head back to the blacksmith. "Give me your metal, all of it. I am so close I can taste it." Her smile stretched across her face and she tossed her to the ground. She walked forward to her and bent down on her cloaked knee. "Give me the metal this stupid island hid from me! After you took my arms, my crew... my legs..." Fin upholstered his bubble gun and pointed it at her. "Step back Peg, or I will stop you myself." Peg's body halts entirely, she stood up and removed her robe. A small tattered dress covers her body and begins to walk towards him. Fin could see how her new limbs connect to her torso. In a sudden rush she lunged at Fin not giving him time to take everything in. Peg crushes the wooden fist into his jaw sending splinters and the merman flying into a sand stone building, popping his bubble inner-tube. "You are not stopping me here, no one is. My ship was blown to smithereens by their mortar fire. They took my limbs, my friends, my dream." She closed her eyes and a tear leaked from her eyelid. "We were passing by and they ambushed us. I made it to shore with my life. I stopped the bleeding, I made these wooden limbs with nothing but my teeth! Now they fear my vengeance. I could forge new limbs, I will be the strongest there will ever be!" Fin's consciousness slipped from reality.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 5, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
Eastern blue:*

Jonathan watched as the fishign boat came closer and closer. It became quite obvious there were two men in it. ' Odd clothes for a couple of fishermen.... Then again they probably rent out fishing.' He mused to himself. As they got closer it became clear to him they intended to board his ship, So he continued to sit at his perch on the stern and wait... Eventually they came up to the boat and the man threw up a strange gleaming kind of chain, then helped his friend up. the man proceeded to ask out loud who was in charge. Without standing up, jonathan said "I'm the only person on this ship. It's your lucky day, because i'm looking for a crew to join. And if you can beat me in a one on one duel, then i will join your crew!" He unsheathed his sword and pointed it towards diego.


----------



## DVB (Feb 5, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: East Blue Sea*

Without standing up, Jonathan said "I'm the only person on this ship. It's your lucky day, because i'm looking for a crew to join. And if you can beat me in a one on one duel, then i will join your crew!" He unsheathed his sword and pointed it towards Diego. 

Diego faced the man and smiled. "Deal. Better brace yourself," Diego stated as he began spinning his arm. "Chain Chain: Rocket!" Diego called out as he launched the chain right at Jonathon.

From what Diego saw, the man was a swordsman. He could use the Chain Whip to distract him and tangle the blade and then using Chain Fist.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 5, 2013)

*[Samantha D. Striffe | Psicom | South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze VI]​
The chaos of battle erupting around them, Sam and Ginette found themselves in a most unique of situations. Well Sam did, as she struggled to get herself free from being wound in a preverbal ball of yarn, how fucking long was this bull whip anyway? She suddenly feels a hand cup around her left breast. If that wasn’t enough to make her go red in the face, she could feel Ginette’s other wily hand snaking down the length of her body for her other more sensitive area.  “Oh hell no!” Sam exclaims in a fit as they start to bound around the cobblestone street. Three pirates are slammed into by Sam’s attempt at escape and finally the knot that had kept her and her ‘admirer’ together seemed to give under the brunt of the relentless battering and the two tumbles from the ball they were wedged in. Sam bounds back to her feet her face redder than a beat and no more than three yards away that leather clad pervert too stood a hand to her mouth as she chuckled. She cracks her whip while flashing a small smile in Sam’s direction, “My you’re as cute as you feel.” she replies with an implying wink,  “But, I’m afraid I’ll have to kill you now as the Captain is here.” she adds with a lament.

Sam’s eyes flash with an unholy rage,  “Killing you is my line bitch.” she bites, her bloody injured arm reaching around for her saber.  “‘Fraid I can’t allow that.” Ginette states, her arm and wrist already in the motion to attack, what she couldn’t have known was just how outmatched she was in this case as her seastone whip cut through the air, Sam’s eyes flash with opportunity, spinning forward she snatches the tape of the tip in mid ‘pop’ wrapping a length of the whip around her wrist and then with a spin she brings a larger portion around her body with a powerful tug. The move is so quick and powerful that Ginette couldn’t hope to react as she is drug at alarming speed toward her adversary, who herself was in mid leap. In a bone jarring collision the tip of Sam’s knee met with the bit of Ginette’s chin sending shockwaves through the dominatrix’s skull. The pirate just misses biting her own tongue off as her teeth shatter and her jaw fractures in multiple places. 

A whisping moan is lightly heard as the woman hits the ground spiraling into a loss consciousness.  “You’ll be drinking your meals through a straw for a long while, know this though. It could have been far worse.” she says spitting next to Ginette’s head while a small pool of blood leaked from her mouth.  “Now.” is stated as the whip is dropped to the ground,  “Who is the captain of this weirdo that tried to feel me up?” is barked, tuning she spies a large man pressing something against a cracked wall.  “Hey… fucks that?” Sam states pausing before taking another step, clenching her nose it dawns on her.  “Well if it isn’t the walking cesspool himself. Kaiser D. Draake.” she says with a muffled pinched tone. Draake however didn’t seem pay any heed to the name calling. It wasn’t until he heard the clicking of a hammer being pulled back that he takes a moment to glance back. It was just in time to see Sam start to pull the trigger on her strange gun, he quickly makes his move away from Annie as shots just miss his head and slam into the wall right next to Annie’s head. The percussion of the impacts stirs the girl into hollering again, something inaudible. But it was enough to tell Sam that there was someone in there.  “For fucks sake.” is bitten, with a flip of the wrist the gun turns into its bladed weapon.

Draake’s eyes widen as Sam barrels toward him, and he avoids the sweeping attack, which he quickly discerns was a feint for what the woman truly intended. Which was to get to Annie, a disgusted look crosses Sam’s features as she drove her hand into the muck that Kaiser has spewed out, but whoever this was didn’t deserve to die in this manner. Blonde locks of hair are the first thing to be seen, quickly followed by a green eyed face which quickly gasps for air.  “Well, if it isn’t the Blazefire Commando herself, was wondering when you were going to show.” Draake’s voice trailed over the alleyway and Sam stopped short of pulling Annie out of the goop.  “So you want to talk now, is that it? Too bad, I’m taking your head.” Sam states firmly as she turned to face the man. Holding her weapon out she flips it back to the gun, then holds it behind her and drops it. But instead of the clanking of a metal weapon, two sets of clacks are heard, and then from behind Sam the large yellow head of a foul appears.  “Why did you bring me out to the smell of something so repugnant?” Sam merely shakes her head pulling a collapsible sword from her shoulder pauldron.  “Free the girl, while I take this sewage plant down.” is ordered. The giant bird merely rolled its eyes, twas fruitless to argue anyway. 

 “Oh, throw a-ways eh?” the large man grins, looking at the new toy that Sam brought out. What happened next happened in a flash. Sam was atop Draake, her sword bearing down. But the large man merely grinned as he blocked the attack with his sludge covered bone knife. Pushing back toward her he shatters her sword,  “Sludge Thrust Kick!”. In midair Sam was helpless to move, all she could do was throw her arms across her body as she is met with the full brunt of a powerhouse kick. Spiraling back, she rights her body before slamming onto the wall close to where Annie once was with her feet, running down the short length to the ground Sam rolls to her feet panting heavily.  “Well, this might prove more troublesome than I thought.” she snorts tossing the shattered weapon away.  “What the hell kind of bone is that?” ~


----------



## Eternity (Feb 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> Twin Tower Town*​
> ...




*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town*​ 
Stronger than you, Weaker than me​*
"Tiger Bone Rush!"* Arya used the focus Cancer had towards Kent to connect a bone crushing paw punch attack to the back of Cancer's knees. If he had been totally unprotected, those tendons would have been snapped like dead twigs. The fact that it was a weakpoint still collapsed Cancer's balance, making him fall to his knees.

Even at his knees, he was still tall, only a few inches below a standing Arya. But Arya was not about to stop just yet. "Let's even things out, shall we?" she said, kicking his helmet off, while leaping back, in case he should try an attack. Tip toeing herself back to the door back into the house, she picks up Amy with one hand and leaps up to the second floor balcony, where she looks down on her and hold her shoulders. "Listen to me Amy. I need you to focus on what I am about to tell you. I might not be able to stay here for much longer."  

The look on the young girl's face made Arya's heart twist inside her chest. _"What do you mean mommy?"_ she said, tears starting to roll down her face. 
"Sweet Amy, don't cry. Please don't cry." Arya was on the brink of crying herself, but knew that too much was at stake, and that tears would ruin her immediate eyesight.
_
"Why do you have to leave? I don't want you to leave."_ She now begun sobbing, making Arya wanting to cry even more. "Please Amy darling, be strong for me, little one. Be strong for mommy, ok? Your father will teach you all you need to learn, and if you want someone to talk to, granny is always there for you." She kisses her daugther on the forehead, but can't stop at that, and embraces her in a tight squeeze.

"Now, be a good girl, and remember, I will be back. One day, I will return to you." Her eyes was seconds away from tearing up, and she flashes back to a conversation between her mother, many years earlier. 

_"Arya, you are now ten years old, and as your mother, it is my duty to read you the rules of Twin Tower Town. We have followed these words for as long as our two families have been here."

A young Arya is given a scroll with several points:

1. Give who you are to those around you, and you will always have what you need.

2. Your family is your friends, and your friends are your family. Treasure them all.

3. Walk by faith, and not by sight. Do everything through your values, do not allow the world around you to color you.

4. If you take a human life in rage, jelousy or by intention, you are to be expelled from Twin Tower Town, never to return. _

Back at the present, Amy is running into the house, while Arya plunges into the garden once again, landing face to face with Cancer.

"Out." she states with burning anger.* "Maw Mash!"* With her entire body, she drives both her paw fists into Cancer's armoured front, sending him tumbling downtown. "Not only do you hold a total disregard for normal life, but you have made me kill someone, making me a outlaw in my own home!" With remarkable speed, she is soon at Cancer's tail. "Don't make a mocery of me. Pincer Cut!" 

Arya, in her tiger stance, manage to evade most of the attack, but Cancer's bulky pincers open a fleshy wound in her upper arm, surprising her. Her last attack should have knocked the air out of him, along with a few ribs.

"You are enduring, I will give you that."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 5, 2013)

*jonathan Dragonwing
east blue*

Jonathan was taken unaware by diego shooting a chain out of his hands. He leaped out of the way in the nick of time, he rolled then stopped on a knee. A trickle of blood came form his side where the chains grazed him. He stood up and gripping his sword tighter, sprinted towards diego, giving two diagonal slices and saying, "Your a devils fruit user?" After this he leaped back about a foot or two.


----------



## DVB (Feb 5, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: East Blue Sea*

Diego saw the diagonal slices and took them while recoiling a bit. Around his body were chains. All interlooping to axct as a rudimentary form of chainmail armor. "Yup! I ate the Chain Chain Fruit!" Diego stated before he ran at Jonathon and sweeped under his legs before using the momentum to punch him. "However, I just don't rely on my Devil Fruit powers!"  Diego stated as he faced the swordsman. I'm going to make you admit defeat!" he stated before he ran, chainmail armor and ready to fight.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 5, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
east blue*

Diego suddenly swept Jonathan's feet away from him and delivered a punch, Jonathan took the brunt of it. It threw him back a bit, however he stabbed his blade into the deck of the ship causing him to stop almost immediately. he grinned at Diego and said, 

"That's a nice arm you've got there. It's only fair if I return in kind!" as he said the second part of the sentence he sprinted at jonathan and gave a swift swipe, after which stabbing his broadsword into the deck, he threw a haymaker as hard as he could towards Diego's face. he then proceeded to grab his broadsword with hi left hand to pull it out.


----------



## DVB (Feb 5, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Jonathon Dragonwing's Ship, East Blue Sea*

"That's a nice arm you've got there. It's only fair if I return in kind!"  Jonathon said the second part of the sentence as Diego sprinted at Jonathan. Jonathon gave a swift swipe, after which stabbing his broadsword into the deck, he threw a haymaker as hard as he could towards Diego's face. He then proceeded to grab his broadsword with his left hand to pull it out. 

Diego blocked the haymaker with his arms. He needed to protect his eyeglasses after all. He made a mental note to go and make spare eyeglasses.  

"Chain Chain: Whip!" Diego exclaimed as he swung his arm and a chain extended as it slammed Jonathon in the side. Diego was trying not hit him too hard. Didn't want to knock him overboard.

"Had enough? Come on, joining my crew will be alotta fun!" Diego stated. "Hey Cyler, how you feeling?" Diego asked his doctor.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 5, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
east blue*
"Chain Chain: Whip!" Diego exclaimed as he swung his arm and a chain extended as it slammed Jonathon in the side. Diego was trying not hit him too hard. Didn't want to knock him overboard.

Jonathan blocked with the flat side of his sword. the impact of the chain, however, was still enough to cause him to slide sideways into the rail rather roughly.

"Had enough? Come on, joining my crew will be alotta fun!" Diego stated. "Hey Cyler, how you feeling?" Diego asked his doctor.

Jonathan spit some bloood out of his mouth and still managing a grin, replied "You think those Weak hits are enough to beat me? besides, its hardly a duel if we're not giving it our all! allow me to demonstrate." with that Jon switched to his kendo stance, putting both hands on the blade. he then rushed forward saying, "Eleven swipes of fury!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Kent struggled to his feet, pressing his wholly metal hand to his chest. "There is nothing I hate more..." he said to himself, closing his eyes and gritting his teeth, "than doing this."

With that, he pumped up the voltage in his metal arm. The lightning surged, battering against the metal and heating it until it burned Kent's wound closed. With a howl of pain, Kent dragged his hand all the way across the X shaped cut until his chest was a massive group of burns. 

"All...better?" He muttered to himself, steadying himself on a nearby wall. "All better." He looked back up top the fight, where Cancer, distracted by Arya's sudden attack, had been unable to capitalize on Kent's injury.

Arya kicked the helmet off a kneeling Cancer, exposing a man much older than Kent would've guessed. His face was heavily scarred, his hair short and white, and one eye was missing completely, leaving nothing but a gaping hole where it should've been. 

In a flash, Arya vanished, leaving Kent and Cancer facing each other in the street.

Cancer, kicking his helmet away with a snarl, charged Kent, who met the rush head on. Lightning burst and crackled around the pair as they dueled back and forth - Cancer with his blades, Kent with his fists - but it soon became clear that Cancer had the upper hand, using his superior reach and durability to back Kent into a corner.


Kent, who at this point was covered in cuts and bruises, simply decided to redouble his efforts. He careened forwards into Cancer, driving the both of them back into the middle of the street. Kent, hopped backwards, out of Cancer's range, and began charing up another Tesla Bolt.

He needn't have bothered. Cancer was suddenly and violently intercepted by Arya, who managed to knock him over but received a cut of her own for her efforts. 

"You are enduring, I will give you that," 

"I always do," Cancer spat.

"Would it kill you to speak in contractions?" Kent asked before ducking under another one of Cancer's strikes. "Alright, seriously, screw you crab-man, you're going down."

He raised his hand, still sparking with lightning, and clenched it violently. "Tesla Cage!" Lightning surged up from the ground around Cancer, suspending him in the air and trapping him within a massive lightning bolt. Cancer roared, struggling to break free, and though Kent could feel the coils in his body losing charge one by one, he held on. "Hit him _now!_" He shouted to Arya.


----------



## DVB (Feb 5, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Jonathon Dragonwing's Ship, East Blue Sea*

Jonathan spit some bloood out of his mouth and still managing a grin, replied "You think those Weak hits are enough to beat me? besides, its hardly a duel if we're not giving it our all! Allow me to demonstrate." with that Jon switched to his kendo stance, putting both hands on the blade. he then rushed forward saying, "Eleven swipes of fury!"

"You want me to go all out?!" Diego shouted as he blocked the vertical slices, but got knocked back by the X slash of the attack. Despite taking a good hit from the powerful sword technique, Diego stood back up.

"You're tough! I don't expect anything less from my nakama!" Diego said as he got back up.

"Chain Chain Fist!" Diego stated as he launched his fist at Jonathon's head and more or less won the duel.

"Hey Cyler, check up on our newest nakama," Diego told him before he sat down and was taking a breather. He had some cuts from the duel.


----------



## Abbil (Feb 6, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / East Blue*

_Dark... Cramped... Uncomfortable... Where the hell am I?_
Koaj groaned quietly, trying unsucessfully to shift and relieve stiff muscles.  The last thing she recalled was trying to ignore some stupid punk who was hitting on her, just trying to find passage off this rock.  The next thing she remembered was a weird smell, a cloth over her face, and then... darkness.  Shifting more vigorously, she bumped into her bag and caused the container she was stuck in to rock slightly.  Eyes adjusting to the dim light that managed to get in through the air holes drilled in her impromptu prison, she found herself surrounded by rough cut wood.  _Some bastard kidnapped me and stuck me in a fucking box..._  The aggravated thought lent strength to her struggles, and the realization that her crate was poorly constructed added a method to the madness.  Throwing her weight from side to side, she got the box rocking steadily, tipping farther each time she threw her shoulder into it.  Feeling the precarious balance reach it's breaking point, she winced as she toppled over, knowing this was going to hurt.

And it did.  The badly nailed boards cracked apart at the impact, showering her in debris.  Bruised, battered, muscles still cramped, and with splinters digging into her skin with each movement, she found herself... thoroughly pissed.  Spitting venomous curses in a low, smooth voice, she carefully extracted herself and her belongings.  Stretching the ache of confinement from her body, she looked up towards the deck.

She heard noises from up top... Probably coming from whoever owned the ship.  Koaj wanted to punch something, and it was entirely possible that the ship owner knew that she was down there.  Cracking her knuckles, she began her search for the stairs up, a grim smile on her deceptively delicate face. _Time to crack some heads..._


----------



## Kuno (Feb 6, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates...

West Blue...*

The small group waited for a moment but the thought was lost, carried away on the wings of the bird, away flew Mason's probably absolutely brilliant plan.  In turn, it left the plan decisions to the most obnoxious and loud person.  ?Alright!  So we will just sneak in and grab stuff!?  Kagami was excited now, two things she enjoyed in life all combined into one event.

?Wait, so we are going to just walk in there and steal things from the houses and stores??  Teri asked a bit bemused.

?Man you're such a wet blanket Teri!  We are going to blow things up and gather the debris!?  Aadish was already pulling a small explosive out of his pocket.

?Really??

?NO!?  Mason might have lost his idea but he knew the sounds of a bad one.  ?I do believe Kagami...?  He swallowed hard having to admit she made the best plan.  ?Was right and do things a bit sneaky.?

?Okay, so we sneak into the village.  Sneak into business' and houses.  Sneak around gathering the stuff we need...?  Teri paused for a moment.  ?Sneaking got it.  So what do we need to get??

?Let's make a list shall we??  Mason pulled his comb out and began to smooth back his hair yet again.

?Okay.  Got it.?  Teri went digging around in her bag until she came up with something to write on and with.  After that it took them quite some time to stop arguing about the things that made up the best type of party and the best type of party for these particular people.

?Alright lets get this over with.?  Teri tor the paper into four different sections and handed them around.  ?Sneaky sneaky remember!?

They were nearing the town as they divided the list and all three turned to Aadish.  *?And, don't blow anything up!? * They yelled as he was already pulling something out of his pocket.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 6, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Jonathon Dragonwing's Ship, East Blue Sea*

Through the entire fight, Cyler was in a fight for himself. His normal one eye, forced him to live in the two dimensional world. Now with binocular vision he was thrown into the third dimension."New member huh, I would shake your hand sooner but..." Cyler, was on his back and scooted over with his legs and arms. "I'm kind of in a bind with a new pair of eyes." Cyler had studied the differences of his new eyes, he had lost a panoramic view that gave him a larger line of vision. However given binoculars his eyes, it was if he were just like a brand new baby. "Nice to meet you, if you are hurt, expect me to heal you." He outstretched his upside down hand. Suddenly the chibi cyclops crawled out of his head as if it phased through him. Cyler's dual eyes became its normal single eye giving him back his normal world.

*Fin
East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin woke up to an explosion of wood around him. "Ahh, you are awake. It has been a couple of hours." Fin rose himself up and suddenly, _'my stuff!'_ Fin reached for his guns and they were still there. "Peg, isn't the type to steal. However, I must confess. Peg, when we received the notice she was not like this. I wanted you to meet another person who was a rookie like you, a bright mind... But you have seen something darker..." Fin clutched his bubble gun, "I can become just like her." "Yes, you can. She is a doctor, from what we gathered her dream was to... be the crutch that everyone could count on. She grew up around pirates who had missing limbs, so she was going to jump into the business world. Peg was going to take on that world as a savy pirate, in truth legally." The parrot flapped its wings and flew away, "if you need to, return to the boat and leave." Fin laid there staring at the crushed pieces of wood on the sand. "I need a plan to take her on again."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 6, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts

On a boat( ship ), East Blue

*Dawn of The Wrecking Crew™*​
Zy listened with a rising smirk. He rarely liked other men. They were loud. Disloyal. Clumsy. Lacking glory or style. Unremarkable confidence. Worst of all, though, they lacked... ambition. Seldom did he run into a man who spoke words that bothered to interest the colorful youth. Eventually he laughed, as if thinking Kane a fool, before responding with, "You're interesting, mate. The Wrecking Crew is all about making their own path."

His gaze shifted to that whirling drill-hand, and he added, "Well, that, and of course wrecking anything in their way. It was rare for him to recruit a person. In truth, he set to conquer the sea alone. After all what man could stand beside such a marvelous and dynamic soul? It was be as cruel as annihilating the poor fool by subjecting him to the presence of the wrathful shining sun. This stranger, though? Perhaps he was a glorious enough bastard...

Before he could officially recruit Kane the sound of someone approaching caught his attention. "Hm?" Facing Koaj, Zy blurted, "Bah! Another fangirl?! They're crawling out of the woodwork!" 

Pointing, suddenly, Zy said, "At land, at sea, and what next? The sky? You women search far and wide for such tantalizing beauty to satisfy your insatiable desire for lust _and_ prestige. Understandable, I know." Flicking rich purple locks out of his face to reveal an exaggeratedly 'worn' countenance, Zy cupped his chin next and said, "Very well... I suppose I shall allow you to be my first concubine~"

The ship swayed, suddenly, the near hit of a cannonball causing the surface of the ocean to explode into a high wave before crashing down into a sudden fit of turbulence. Staggering and nearly slipping, Zy's boots slid across the deck before he noticed his gold inching away. "Never!" Lunging, Zy captured the giant sacks of, *ahem*, booty. 

When the ship steadied, Zy rose, a pissed expression on his effeminate face. "How dare you... attack my life, my very soul, but never, ever, come after my face or my gold!" Zy brazenly shouted.

"Kane, man the helm! Concubine, fire the cannons! We're sinking these bitches to the deepest abyss! To Davy Jones' Locker! We'll obliterate them! How dare they trifle with Prince's gold!" Zy's rant went on and on, Kane and Koaj unable to react before he unleashed his fierce mixture of a tongue lashing, orders, and threats.

Abruptly, before they could attack once more, neon beams zipped through the air smacking marines in the face. "Don't you fucking dare!" Zy shouted as he nailed one loading the cannons. The distance of the marines and the accuracy of his blasts showed one of the many things about Zy, he had some damned good aim.

Zy scowled as the marines took cover, shielding themselves from his attacks, and the sails caught wind... drifting off. "You won't get away!" Zy screamed, a fist waving threateningly as he forgot for a moment that _they_ were supposed to be the one's fleeing. His desire for destruction, for divine retribution was sparked. He wouldn't be satisfied until something was... well, wrecked.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 6, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake

Enter the Hero!*

All hope was not lost, despite Kai's evil twin dominating the fight so far against all three of them separately and even during those brief moments when he was double teamed but Kai the hero was here now! He had gotten up again after taking that noxious hit, but it was clear that he wasn't the same as he stumbled straight into the fight between Sam and Draake.

Not just his movement was off, but besides moving around as if he was drunk he also had a dark shade of green on his face. Draake raised an eyebrow and had to chuckle a bit when he noticed the state the rookie was in. This changed when his flurry of attacks, albeit casually performed as it didn't appear to warrant that much effort but he was surprised by Kai stumbling his way very effectively past the attacks even managed to successfully backhand Draake with his ironcoated fist. 

All those years of getting pummeled left their mark on him, muscle memory would kick in when pushed to his limits and this was one of those instances. Being smacked around like that and brought to the point of being violently ill by that load of sludge spewed over him and brought out the: Nauseous Fist!

It seemed more of a fluke really, but whatever the case Kai went hard at Kai...... Wait...... Maybe it was the other way around but either way Sam wasn't one to stay on the sidelines and Annie came back with a vengeance after being freed by the Chocobo. 

All three of them united against the scourge of Sleeping Tree, who had some trouble with the unorthodox fightingstyles and unpredictable Devil Fruit attacks. Draake decided to take out the easiest target, bright green and defying logic. Fending off a blow from Sam and being forced to deflect a bladed arm slash by Annie with his dagger, Draake landed a kick. The golden manchild was hit straight in the gut and froze. 

Draake smirked, lunging for the exposed throat of the stunned Kai to finish him off quick so that he could focus fully on the two women. Hitting the quesy Kai in the gut came back to haunt him, as he loudly went "Blegh!" And projectile vomited all over that incoming hand. Among the many changes the DF made to his body, in this instance the additional stomachs and their contains came into play as mixture of half digested seafood, stomach acids but also molten iron and slag. 

"Aghh!" As the smoke was rising from his scalded arm, he was open to Annie and Sam's combo attack who both off a round from their respective weapons, sending the pirate crashing through a store window.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Summerset Isle, East Blue]​*​
[The Duelist and the Drifter IV]

* “WHAT!?”*​

Julius almost went pale in the face while he stumbled a step or two back. If it wasn’t for Jessie’s quick reflexes the man may have hit the ground, but still even more amazing was the fact she was able to keep the long barreled rifle trained on him, Cyrus, as she did. “Don’t get the wrong idea stranger, Julius here has a tendency to ‘forget’ things when something ‘inconvenient’ happens. I ain’t lettin’ him forget how much he owes me on this one.” is made clear so Cyrus wouldn’t ‘put’ two and two together. It only takes a second or two for the man being held by the collar of his shirt to get his bearings and blood pressure in check.  “HOW DARE YOU PAWN SOMETHING OF MINE!” he shouts sticking a finger in Cyrus face after he stormed up to him. Cyrus shrugs his shoulders in response,  “Well pawn may have been the wrong word, sold may be more accurate.” Cyrus replied. In that instant Julius’ face went from ghost pale to volcano red. 

 “What shop keep, in their right mind would buy my sword off a complete stranger. EVERYONE on this island knows me and my prized baby!? WHO was it!” is demanded as Cyrus clenched with every peak in tone.  “Simmer down; you’ll have a heart attack.”,  “What did you say to me?”,  “I was just making a suggestion; you don’t have to listen to anything I say, really.”,  “Stop avoiding the subject, who bought my sword off you?” the rapid fire succession of back and forth comes to a halt as Cyrus had to think.  “Well?” Julius adds impatiently tapping his left foot with both hands firmly on his hips.  “Gimme a second okay, there were several shops that refused to take it.” is stated, reaffirming Julius’ claim that most no one would take his sword. As he thought Cyrus pulled on one of his ears, not that it helped the process, it was just a tick he had when someone was getting on his nerves. 

When the blazing inferno deep in Julius’ eyes seemed to reach a fever pitch Cyrus finally relents,  “A nice young thing took it off my hands.” he states, but the answer didn’t seem to be fully appreciated by Julius, whom was still fuming as ever.  “That”,  “The shop is called Forescythe Weapon Emporium, if you want it back.” when the words finally rolled off Cyrus’ tongue it looked as if Julius was going to faint again, the blood seemed to rush from his entire head. Retired Vice Admiral Kenneth Forescythe had established the chain some ten years ago, they were famous throughout the Blues as dealers in the finest of weaponry, and they were known to be the roughest shop owners around, no one ever being able to ‘bully’ them as it was usually a clansman/woman that ran the shop. Far worse here it was actually his eldest daughter. Woman could tear a freaking Seaking in half with her bare hands.  “T-tell you what stranger, I’ll call it square if you give me the rest of the Beli you got off it.” his tone had completely changed; he was now wanting to bargain.  “Don’t tell me all you got for my precious sword was just enough to purchase that little bit of food.” is hesitantly asked when Cyrus held his hands out, empty. 

 “Don’t forget the newspaper at my feet.” Cyrus replies, his lazy expression never changing.  “That sword cost me a fortune!” is yelled, the color returning to his face,  “That gaudy cheap hunk of metal, I’m sorry someone swindled ya.” Cyrus remarks, he half expected Julius to go on another tirade, but he didn’t he caught himself before he could and an almost sinister look crossed his features,  “Stranger, you just made the worse mistake of your life. The name is Julius E. Crawe and I’m a collector.” he states snapping his fingers. From behind Greg opened the flaps of his large coat, rows of swords hung within.  “I will simply beat you and replace what you sold with what you have.” he states walking over to the large man.  “There will be no tricks this time, no chances. Nothing to distract me from this duel.” he demands choosing an elegant thin blade from his selection.  “You refuse or try to run, Jessie there will simply put a bullet between your eyes and I’ll take your sword at any rate.

Cyrus sighed while Julius pulled the blade up to a fencing posture,  “Very well, if you want a fight that bad, I will entertain you.” Cyrus states walking over to the edge of the woods, from a tree he rips a sword length branch, sturdy yet flexible.  “I said no tricks rabbit.” the swordsman growls.  “It’s actually Hare, and I assure you. This is hardly a ‘trick’. Your brash, your technique is poor, your posture is off balanced and your foot work is a joke. If you’re half as good as you believe you are, this stick should pose little problem to you.” Cyrus’ words annoy Julius, but the man only returns a bitter smile.  “It’s better to die with sword in hand, than something reserved for walking with.” is stated with a lunging forward thrust. Cyrus stood there as he was being rushed by Julius who was dead set on killing in one shot. And it seemed, at first at least, that he may. But at the last possible instant Cyrus takes a step his left and the middle of his stick fired between Julius’ hand and the cross guard of his sword. Rotating his wrist, Cyrus brings the two weapons into sweeping circles. While Julius fights to keep his weapon, Cyrus seemed to be more adept at this game and moments later the bit of the weapon sticks several inches into a near-by tree.

 “That was lucky.” is shouted as Julius took a hop back toward Greg,  “I admit, I didn’t take you seriously at first, but now.” he states pulling a cutlass free of the coat.  “I understand, I’ll have your sword in no time.” he boasts as Cyrus slowly lowered his ‘weapon’ to his side once more. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
Companions III

===

Kane liked this guy. At first, he seemed like a flamboyant wuss, and somewhat girly as well. The purple hair, feminine features and the sacks of money seemed to point towards so, at least. Usually, he was a very good judge of character, but he was wrong this time. And he was glad. This 'Zy' guy clearly had a lot of fighting spirit in him, and if they were going to adventure the seas, Kane could hardly sail around with a gang of losers and punks now, could he?

The cannons had been ordered to be fired, but as Kane noticed, the 'concubine' had no idea how to work the black chrome weapon. Fidgeting about with it endlessly and poking at it's containers, the girl flustered slightly as she tried to use the cannon. Sighing, Kane walked over. "Hey, move over. Go woman the helm or something; I can take care of this." He shooed the girl away and set to work.

"Oh god." Kane's face dropped, looking at the pile of ammunition besides him. A small box of cannonballs lay next to him, it's contents rusted and banged up. "Hey, Zy, this thing is a piece of shit, man!" He called out to his friend, but he was a bit . . . pre-occupied, with going crazy on the Marines. Kane could empathize. But, thankfully, Kane had an idea of sorts. He wasn't sure if it'd _work_, mind, and logic dictated otherwise. But anything was worth a try, and those cannonballs wouldn't be able to reach the enemy ship or do any damage. 

Forming a gleaming, steel drill over his hand, Kane placed his other hand on it and quickly pulled it off, urgently aware that the enemy was gaining distance quickly. Taking up the drill projectile, the blue haired man slotted it into the cannon and grinned. It worked. Using a lighter, he then lit the the cannon, aiming it at the enemy's ship before . . .

*BOOM!

*With an explosive roar of gunpowder, and a dangerous rattling at the heel of the cannon, a single drill shot out, flying and accelerating towards the enemy ship. And with the force of a speeding torpedo, the drill blasted a large hole through the enemy ship on impact.

"We've been hit!" A Marine cried out.

"God dammit," the Captain muttered, grinding his teeth and turned back, facing the so dubbed 'Wreckers' with a face red with anger and fury. "*TAKE THEM OUT!*" He ordered.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 6, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing*

Jonathan regained consciousness. It seems he'd lost the duel. cyler was examining him. the little chibi that came out of his face disturbed Jon quite a bit. he stood cautiously up saying, "I won't be needing any medical attention. Mostly just bruises because of how well your--, no, The captain hits." 

        His head was still ringing from the hit that Diego had delivered. He could barely hear the waves hitting the boat his ears were ringing so much, but he turned to diego, saying, "As for our deal. Your strong and I'll follow you.he held his sword by the end of the blade and pointing the hilt towards diego in a sign of fealty.


----------



## Abbil (Feb 6, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / East Blue, travelling*

"Tch..."  Icy blue eyes bored into the back of the purple-haired madman's head as he ranted, Koaj's fists clenching angrily.  Snarling, she turned for the canons... Not to do as offhandedly ordered, but to find something to strike the focus of her ire with.  Sadly, it seemed like little over there was in good enough shape to use for its intended purpose, much less for use as an impromptu melee weapon.

She gritted her teeth as the other, the one she had until this point not paid more than a passing glance, shooed her away like she was an annoying child. _ You...  You can wait.  That one is first._  She thought to herself, ceasing her search for something to swing.  Instead, she simply stormed up empty handed, fists clenched in rage.
She swung at the back of the ranter's head, only considering at the last possible moment that a punch was probably not the way to go.  Her hand opened in mid strike, resulting in a full force open palm slap to the back of the skull for Zy.

She fell back a step, shaking her hand with a frustrated look on her face.  "Fucking HELL, you have a hard head!"  She blurted loudly, cradling her stinging wrist in her other hand.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 6, 2013)

*Fin
East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin reached to his back, grabbed his bubble mixing kit, and opened it up. He set the two jars out and filled both with the wood that was scattered around. As soon as he finished Fin grabbed his bubble gun and pulled the trigger. He spun around and made a bubble inner-tube. He grabbed his things, holstered his gun, and held the two jars full of wood. Fin then swam through the air to the sea. He filled one jar with all the wood chips, then filled the other with sea water.. "I will separate the salt now." Fin brought out his bubble mixing kit and brought out a hot plate that had a attachable crank on the side. "I will heat the water and separate the water and the salt." Fin placed a cap on the top of the jar to catch the steam that rises and placed a large enough dish to catch whatever water that had evaporated. "Now, the waiting game." 

Peg was dragging the poor blacksmith by her hair._ "Please, I told you where it is at. Let me go!"_ Peg's eyes were focused on her goal. She brushed off some sand in front of a statue that lead to a door way. "Open it, and give me the metal." She threw the girl down. She looked up with fear and back down to proceed to her bidding. She opened the hatch and looked up, "bring me, the metal." The blacksmith looked back up at her, _"please, I haven't done anything. I just live here."_ Peg knelled down and got face to face to her prisoner. She was so close that the blacksmith could see her pupils shrink to the size of a pins. "You lived here, and said nothing as they fired upon countless people. This is retribution. Take this to your grave. I will make you build me my limbs as your penance for all those lives you let vanish." Peg grabbed her by the hair and tossed her into the hole, "NOW GIVE ME MY METAL!!!"


----------



## DVB (Feb 6, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward Blueheart Island, East Blue Sea*

Diego smiled and nodded. "Now come on. The doctor knows what's best for us. So I suppose we'll use this ship for the time being until we can get something official. Speaking of, I just realize was really haven't introduced ourselves yet, have we?" Diego stated as he saw the ship go forward.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I will be the first to say... Welcome to the Miracle Pirates!" he stated with a smile. 

"My dream is to become the King of the Pirates, find the One Piece and find the best nakama in all the seas!" he announced to the crew and to the heavens above.

"Now introduce yourselves to one another and proclaim your dreasms!" Diego stated as he saw the island up ahead.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Annie took one look at herself, tangled locks and clothes drenched in grimy sludge. That was enough to get her going. She threw caution to the wind and fought with Kai and the pink haired woman, finally putting Draake on the backstep. She was actually surprised by how well they fought together. Almost as if they were each missing jigsaw pieces that together ro form a bigger picture.  Their combined effort sent Draake flying through the window of a nearby storefront, the glass exploding inwards. 

Annie cast a quick glance at her two would be allies. "Well that was easy." 

A savage scream echoed from inside the shattered storefront. A wave of sludge barreled towards them, forming into a writhing hydra head. The trio leaped out of the way, narrowly avoiding the monster as it crashed against the pavement. Draake stepped through the rubble, his body coated in a mass of sludge. The pirate captain's right arm was blackened and scorched but the pain only seemed to fuel his bloodlust. Dozens of hydra heads sprouted from the ooze around him. *"Sludge Hydra!"* 

Draake's attacks put them on the defensive again, forcing them to evade the hydra heads. Annie cursed aloud. It was time to bring out the big guns. She turned towards the pink haired chick, a Marine by the looks of her. "Can you keep him busy?" The woman snorted in response as if the answer was that obvious, and leaped to engage. 

Annie spun about, her body morphing into a cartoonishly large black bomb. Familiar green eyes and mouth sprouted from the metal surface. *"Cutie Bomb!"* Annie cried. She glanced at Kai. The fella had this weird look on his face, as if she was a tasty snack instead of a lethal weapon of destruction. 

*"Well!?"* Annie exclaimed, wriggling from side to side impatiently. 

Kai shook his head as if snapping out of a trance. "Huh?" 

*"I can't launch myself fella!"* 

A smirk came to Kai's lips as he grasped Annie plan. A second later they had their opening, thanks to the lady Marine who appeared to be barely holding on for all she was worth. Kai whistled at Draake, drawing his attention. He swept his right leg around, kicking Annie towards Draake. The pirate eyes went wide as a smiling bomb bore down on him like a guided missile. Annie's madcap laugh filled the air. *"THIS ONE'S FOR JOE!!!!"* The explosion rocked the street, powerful but contained within a small radius.  

The smoke cleared, revealing an impact crater of flame strewn debris. Draake's scorched hand peeked out of a pile of jagged rubble, white knuckled grip still on the bone knife. Annie herself was in pieces. Literally. Slowly but surely her body began to reform itself. Full weapon transformations were always a bitch.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 6, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Toward Blueheart Island, East Blue Sea*

"My goal, huh?..." Cyler thought for a second as they drifted towards the island. "Well, my name is Dr. Cyler Tres. My dream is to... is to have fun." He crossed his arms behind his head and shrugged. "Oh, and to take titles. That's why I'm a doctor." Cyler pointed at himself. "Not really a title taker job, but it was a title. I guess I wanted it to mean something to me, but to no avail." He thought for a second, "or for it to mean something to someone which in turn means something to me... Anyways." Cyler shook the thought away. "Maybe something bigger would do it." Cyler looked over at Diego with a thought that fluttered by. "However, I haven't come to anything just yet." Cyler then looked at Jonathan's blade, with possibility etched into his face. "So, for now. My dream is to see the world." He turned away and stared at the island, his two chibi began to play patty cake with each other.

*Fin
East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin emptied the contents of the wood and brought out the stick with the hole at the end. He slowly picked up every individual piece of wood, and carved them into shavings above its old container. As he did that the water continued to evaporate, separating the salt from the water.
----
Peg stood there with pure hatred as the black smith slowly took out a armful of metal. Pieces of old armor, metal candle stick holders, and a sword. "Now, carry it to the forge."
----
Every now and then he put more water into the heated jar. It took quite a while for Fin to completely shave every piece of wood from Peg's fist into the jar. "Now to finish the wood." Fin carefully removed jar that separated the jar from the hot plate and placed it on the sand to cool down. He could not place it into the sea or it would completely shatter the glass.
----
Peg followed the blacksmith to her shop where she placed all the metal into a smelter and fired it up. It took very long for the metal to finally liquidize and to be able to form the mold Peg had provided. "I retrieved this from underneath the waves." Her wooden hand came to her face and caught the tears. "I made this... to... use..." A hiss was heard as it poured into the receptacle hole.
----
After a few minutes passed by, it had cooled down enough for him to pick it back up and place it in and on top of the wooden shaving held jar. He then began to apply pressure along with a spin rotation to excavate the sap from the shavings. Each drop he got from the shavings landed into the jar given to him by his mentor.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 7, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
Miracle pirates
east blue*

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix and I will be the first to say... Welcome to the Miracle Pirates!" he stated with a smile.

"My dream is to become the King of the Pirates, find the One Piece and find the best nakama in all the seas!" he announced to the crew and to the heavens above.

"Now introduce yourselves to one another and proclaim your dreams!" Diego stated as he saw the island up ahead.

Jonathan twirled his sword the other way to where he was holding it backwards by the hilt ( he twirled it like a baton). He then sheathed it. And leaning upon the rail at the side of the boat said, "Well, in the short term, its to be strong enough to slaughter the kind of cowards that attack innocent villages or weak people. but, in the long run. I'd say i aim to be the greatest swordsman on the planet!" He grinned and felt the pommel of his broadsword.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 7, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts

Sailing Day, East Blue

*The beginning of beautiful friendships*​
Zy arms rolled as his head was swatted, bowed forward, "Guh! Wha'?!" Facing Koaj, he waved a fist, "How dare you strike your superior! I'm the Prince of the Oda damned Sea!" He declared, chin high. Noting her hand, he scoffed, facing sideways, "Serves you right. I-"

More ships? Facing Koaj now, Zy quickly said, "Uh, later. It's probably a good thing for us to flee right now!"

*"STOP! SURRENDER INCORRIGIBLE BEAM MAN!"* Shouted one of the captains, as several of the ships that had been summoned by Millard arrived at last. 

"BITCH, IT'S SPECTACULAR! *SPECTACULAR*! GET IT RIGHT!" Zy screamed in response, arms flailing, his fists clenched shut.

This time several cannon balls came flying at them and Zy clicked his tongue. Facing Koaj he anxiously said, "Helm! Go! Go, go, go!"

Striking a determined pose, all while Kane focused on assaulting the enemy ships, Zy's goal became diverting the approaching cannon balls. Beams nailed them one by one, striking hard enough to send them spinning off course. Each one hit the water instead, making the ship rock while Zy stood his ground. He launched beams in multiple directions, engaging in a ranged battle while leaving the rest up to Kane and Koaj, scarf snapping to and fro while sea water rained down onto their awkwardly swaying ship.

While the unlikely allies fought Pek crawled out of her hiding spot and watched them engage in an amazing escape. Beams, drills, and cannons were everywhere... it was a magnificent spectacle. Her arms swung about to grasp something as the ship continued rocking unsteadily while they battled tumultuously. The deck slippery, Pek watched in awe, blushing in appreciation of such an action packed lifestyle... So this is what it's like... to be a pirate...










​
"Ha! Catch me?! Maybe next lifetime you scurvy yellow-bellied mumbling, fumbling, bumbling little twats!" Zy shouted dramatically, before swiftly spinning away from them when their escape was guaranteed.

Marching to the sacks of gold, now damp from the sea battle, Zy knelt down and gave them both paternal embraces. "Daddy loves you... and would never let harm befall you."

Standing, with both sacks over his shoulders, he smiled.. first to Kane, then to Koaj. "Good job. Now then, I'll be in my quarters counting my loot if you need me."

"Wait!"

Back to them all he paused, eyebrow twitching. "Bah! You again?! Do you women ever resist your obsession of hunting me down?! Let a man be!"

"I need your help... my mother was kidnapped, and she's being taken to Widow's Peak to be sold to slavers. I don't have anyone else, so please..." Pek requested of the three gathered, tearing up.

Zy was about to shut her down, again, but resisted... curious as to what the other two would have to say first.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 7, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Psicom|South Blue*

*[Sleeping Tree South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze VII]​
Sam covered her eyes as Annie went off; the blinding flash was a spectacle to behold though not one you?d want to be on the receiving end of. As the blinding light faded, all that one could see, in a smoldering crater, was the scorched arm of Draake who still held defiantly onto the bone knife that he had used to kill so many.  ?She packs a punch?? is mumbled while she watched Annie slowly start to pull herself back together. It was amazing that she could become a bomb, but even more amazing was the fact that she could pull herself back together after exploding like that. Falling back into routine, hell Sam was hardwired, she pulls herself to back to her full height. Reaching behind her a pair of special made Psicom handcuffs come into view.  ?Kaiser D. Draake, you are under arrest by the power invested in me by the Marines, anything you say will be beaten out of you when I deem fit.? she snarls walking up to the man.

If Annie could have, she probably would have objected that this was her bounty head; she was after all the one that beat the man. But before the cuff could be slapped in place a dark laughter echoed across the ruined alleyway.  ?I see you?ve beaten my younger brother have you? Bwahahahaha.? Sam?s eyes narrow, the voice as course as rough grit sandpaper wasn?t something she was hoping to hear. Kai and Sam turn toward the mouth of the alleyway where the dark voice boomed. Surprisingly it was a rather small structured man that now stood before them, a long thin barreled gun holstered to his waist.  ?If it isn?t the oompa loompa, why don?t you run along squirt?? Sam asks looking any signs of movement from the man. Kaiser was the powerhouse of the Draake Pirates, his older brother was the tactician and marksman.  ?That?s cute doll, but you?ve hurt my little bro, now I?m going to slide a bullet into each of your skulls.? he remarks while cackling madly his hand still resting on the silver laced handle of his gun. 

Sam?s eyes shift toward Boko, who had just polished off the remainder of the present crew, as they lay bloody and battered they couldn?t help but wonder what was worse. Being terrorized by a giant chicken or the stone crushing beak and razor sharp talons, Boko too catches Sam?s glance and nods his head. Pulling her last collapsible blade up she watches as it shatters. Sighing she is surprised that it lasted as long as it did while she cast it aside.  ?I suppose we do this the hard way then eh? she ask her right hand stretching out. Sam?s mind raced, she didn?t want to do what she was about to do, but then again there seemed to be little option left. Upchuck over there seemed about as clueless as ever, and little miss go boom had yet to pull herself back together. Even is Annie had, there was no promise that she? be able to go boom for a second time straight.  ?Hard way, I take it you expect me to fight? Why do that when I can just level this whole area?? he asks pulling his long barreled weapon free of its holster.  ?Know what this is? It?s called a caster, and it fires very special ammo, one of which I?m about to end this with.?,  ?Now!? Sam interrupts as Barnabas went on about his toy. The large bird hopped into action with blinding speed and in a flash he is in Sam?s open hand as her Sabre ready to strike this man down. 

She had bought enough time to mentally unlock her restraints and her body tensed, this could prove fatal for her, she had already lost a lot of blood between this fight with Draake and that damned building coming down around her. But she rather take the chance of living, than the chance of dying trying to fight Barnabas with that idiot over there.  ?Secret Crimson Technique.?,  ?No Sam, don?t!? but it was too late, she had already done it.  ?Eh, what?s this? You wanna bring a toy sword to a gun fight?? is asked, but as Sam merely grinned as her skin turned a dark violent red.  ?Crimson Wind? the older Draake?s eyes narrow in confusion, did she just get a suntan? But before he could second guess what was going on she was gone. Only a red vapor where she once stood, however it only took him a second to find her again. Directly behind him, laughing while turning he centers the barrel on her first  ?Should have ran girly, as that was somewhat impressive.? he smirks, but again Sam casts him a grin her body pouring red steam as she looked over her shoulder at him.  ?You heard it too, didn?t you?? is asked, but Barnabas looks at her with confusion.  ?You?ve lost it haven?t you, well not surprising as my brother?s sludge can have that effect.? is remarked as he started to take a step.  

In that instant though as bright red slash crosses his body and he freezes in place feeling his body grow cold. His caster hits the ground with a loud clank as the vacuum that was created in Sam?s speed is filled again which is followed by two more, much shallower cuts.  ?The voice of the wind?? Sam?s body wavers, she had lost more blood than she could have cared to, but that was the price for speed. Falling to a knee she stabs her saber into the ground.  ?Shit? she mumbles. But as she started to fall Boko comes back to being and allows her to fall over his back.  ?Stupid girl, you should have known better than use that in your state.? he scolds, though Sam was more or less out. So it fell on deaf ears. 

But there still wouldn?t be much time to celebrate, Psicom was starting to close in, and Boko could tell it. His head perks up looking to where he and Sam had come from.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 7, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
A Man's Freedom

===












Kane frowned, turning to Zy, who seemed to be waiting for someone. "Well? What are we waiting for? Let's sail on over to Window's Peak!" He picked up his katana off of the floor and sheathed it, placing it carefully back into the rough surfaced scabbard. "It's a man's duty to protect women and children from danger. Like hell I'm going to let anybody's mother get sold into slavery. Let's head over there and kick some ass!"

He spoke confidently, and casually, but that was just a sort of act. He _was _confident, but deep down, his inner fire and anger was boiling. Having been a slave himself as a kid, he knew what the slave-like was like, and it wasn't very nice, even as a kid. In his childhood, he'd often wondered it was like to have 'freedom' and 'liberty', and questioned the meaning of the words constantly. What was freedom? What was liberty? Was breathing a liberty? Was living a form of freedom? For years, even after he'd escaped, he'd still found life difficult and arduous, spending almost every day working, and traveling out immediately afterwards. 

But now he knew what it was. Here, right now, he was in the open sea, with the ability to make his own decisions - away from the oppressive restrictions placed upon by society and the World Government. The feeling of being able to do anything he wanted, without being judged by the world. It was . . . exhilarating. Just feeling the night, ocean breeze on his face sent an excited tingle coursing through his body. 

And he'd be damned if he was going to let anybody else have that taken away from them. "Where is Window's Peak?" He asked, his facial expression suddenly becoming serious.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 7, 2013)

*Yammercreek Town*

As night fell over the town the local police idly walked around, their flashlights scanned through the alleys, not expecting to find much as they never did. But then, they didn’t know where to look. The tavern was a modestly sized building for a town this small. People could drink for 4 units of alcohol a day and they had to undergo a breathalyser test before they left. Though the tavern closed at 8pm sharp – an hour before the town closed down and the curfew was enforced, on the west wing of the bar three kids, around 11 years old huddled together.

“Give us a hand Rose, you don’t get a free pass just cos you’re a girl.” A voice grunted as he lifted the heavy trash can, “Ugh it stinks!”

“SHH! I’m on lookout remember. Hurry up before Policeman Bobby comes around again.” Rose said peering from side to side, looking out for the light.

“Ugh! Got it! Come on..” the three kids scurried into the tiny opening that led into the main bar area. The shelves were filled with alcohol, but that’s not why they were there. 

“Jay, you got the bag?” Rose asked and with a silent nod, he spilled the contents on one of the tables. Some marbles, some cards, a couple of board games, some sweets and some drinks.

“Awesome!” Marcus said gleefully before shutting his mouth with his hand. They could make a little more noise in the bar, but not much. 

“Ok, so what do you want to play first?” Jay asked looking at the pile of goodies and then froze as he heard something. “I…is anyone there?”

“No…” a voice replied from behind the bar, “you can’t see me. I am ninja.”


----------



## DVB (Feb 7, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward Blueheart Island, East Blue Sea
*
"Well, why not become the best doctor? There's a whole bunch of diseases that need cures and new diiscoveries to be made," Diego stated to Cyler with a smile. He hoped Cyler and Jonathon would get along. They are all nice folk. 

"Greatest swordsman, huh? That sounds awesome! Nothing but the best would fit the crew of the Pirate King," Diego told Jonathon as the island began getting closer and closer into view.

"We're almost there. Anyone know exactly what is this place about?" Diego stated as he sat down.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 8, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Winter

Minutes before*

It dawned on him a bit late, after he launched the morphed Annie and she exploded....... Did she just suicide bombed herself to kill his evil twin? 
The poor nearsighted and probably dim witted bounty hunter, such a sacrifice was unneeded, Kai was just about to open a can of whoopass after he threw up and was feeling much better after the nausea passed as a result from it. Now the unnamed bounty hunter was blown to pieces, dozens of white hot delicious metal pieces.

"Hmmmm metal." Some actual drool oozed out of the corner of his mouth as he shot a glance around and then as inconspicuously as possible he shuffled a bit closer towards the blast site and towards a shard of what seemed to be Annie bomb remnant. His right hand, by now reverted back to flesh and blood again, reached for the shard and was on it's way to bring it to his mouth but just before it turned liquid and started to recollect itself with the other pieces.

In the end there was a fully reformed Annie again who seemed to be glaring at a confused Kai who was doing his best to appear completely innocent. 

"We should probably get out of here." This was partially just to switch topics but seeing the destruction caused, and the fact more pirates and marines as well were closing in on them. "This clusterfuck was something I didn't want to get into to begin with, thanks for that by the way." Maybe a shot at Annie would help cement his cover up. "So I don't know about you but I'm outta here, Shazam!" He took off, Annie on his tail, the two passed Sam and what appeared to be a giant bird. 

"We should probably take them with us, I'd feel bad leaving an awesome bird like this out in a dangerous situation like this." He'd leave Sam to Annie, Kai surprised Boko by grabbing him tightly and seemed to combine trying to climb up on him to ride with taking a few exploratory nips at him. It was like a giant chicken but more awesome looking, it had to taste good!"

Annie had hoisted Sam over her shoulder and had taken off already, Boko pecked at Kai and knocked him on his but before following after Sam, and by default Annie, leaving the fool to play catch up.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2013)

*South Blue, Greenwood island *

The South Blue's warm climate and the fertile soil of many of its islands made it a prime location to build farms. A lot of its crops where sent to the larger population centers near the red line, and with the government's plans to construct tunnels providing easier access between the blue seas agriculture was fast becoming a lucrative business in many islands. 

Rampaging Lizards tended to make planting corn difficult.

A crowd of hunters, hired by the local mayor were called to solve the problem. Every last one of them ran off when they saw that the lizards were 5 meters long and came in packs of 10. All except some blocky-looking kid with blue hair and a spear, who didn't seem at all concerned that he had to face a group of vicious reptiles all by himself. Why would he anyway? Anyone with a brain would know that these were insectivores. South Blue Monitors usually lived in caves, snacking on giant insects, mostly cannonball ants. Finding them outside their caves was rare.

"Look at all those lizards. 's awesome." He remarked. Killing them would be a waste, since their meat was too tough for most humans to eat, and besides they're not very aggressive. Big and scary sure, but only when provoked. He walked closer to one of the lizards, staying just far enough that they wouldn't see him as a threat. There were large scars on their bodies, most of them recent. None of the wounds seemed to have been caused by poachers, at least. Still, there was only way to be sure...

"Better go check their caves."


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 8, 2013)

"We're almost there. Anyone know exactly what is this place about?" Diego stated as he sat down.


Jonathan looked towards the island. He then pondered for a moment as if reaching into the recesses of his memory. After a moment or so he gave up on trying to see if he knew anything since it was plainly obvious to him he hadn't the slightest idea. "I don't even have a clue." he said, "To be honest i meant to stop at that last island except i saw your boat."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Annie ran with the unconscious lady Marine over her shoulder, visibly huffing and puffing. Her stomach rumbled hungrily. Besides being a hassle, turning herself into a bomb was also a huge energy drain. "Wait! Why the hell am I the one carrying her?" Annie exclaimed. She put on the brakes suddenly and turned about. The giant golden Chocobo behind her screeched to a halt, razor sharp talons digging into the street. The bird stared at Annie questioningly. Annie scratched her head. There was definitely a human like intelligence lurking behind those big eyes. 

"You can talk right?" 

Her feathered friend seemed to find the question amusing. Before it could respond, Mr. Shazam caught up with them. "What's with the holdup?" 

"Do I look like a pack mule to you?" Annie grumbled at him. Kaiser looked like he was about to say something smart but wisely kept his trap shut. Annie hefted the lady Marine onto the golden bird's broad back. There was just enough room for herself and Kai as well. 

*"HEY YOU! STOP!"* 

A squad of Psicom Marines came running down the street, rifles leveled. Much to Annie's surprise the Marines  opened fire instead of giving them a chance to explain themselves. She had come to have a healthy level of respect for Marines, having been raised by one after all. So it was quite surprising. Annie cursed aloud as bullets buzzed them on all sides. 

"Giddyup Birdie!" Annie exclaimed like an old fashioned cowgirl. 

The chocobo rolled its eyes in response but took off nonetheless, leaving the Psicom Marines in the dust. Annie guided them through a maze of streets.  Joe's place wasn't that far from the western docks. From there it wouldn't be too hard getting to a ship. The pink haired woman was beginning to stir by the time they got to Joe's. Annie quickly dismounted, dashing into the ramshackle bounty station. She just had to see for herself. Annie stopped short as she saw the blood and bodies. The TV was still blaring in the corner. A gigantic gorilla of a Marine was on the cracked screen, extolling the virtues of joining the cause of Absolute Justice. Joe lay face up by his shattered desk, his throat slit open, a sawed off shotgun by his side. Annie groaned audibly and knelt by his side. "Dang it fella..." Annie slid a hand over his eyes. A bittersweet smile came to her face. At least he took a couple of those suckers with him. She had no idea that in just a few short hours the Marines would pin his murder on them. 

It was then that she noticed a crumpled up bounty poster clenched within his left fist. Annie gingerly pried the blood stained poster from his fingers. The edges were frayed and yellowed with age. Annie blinked in surprise at the face and name plastered across the old poster. He had wild blond hair and piercing blue eyes, behind him the flaming ruin of a ship.  

*Jack D. Clementine 
49,000,000  *

Kai's head popped through the door a second later, reminding her of their pressing need to leave. Annie nodded absently and stuffed the poster inside her vest pocket, her mind elsewhere. She followed Kai outside. The pink haired lady Marine had finally awoken. It was time for answers. She was out a million dollar bounty, out a bounty master who apparently knew something about her past, and now out of the frying pan and into the fire. "I guess this is the part where we all introduce ourselves," Annie said sarcastically, crossing her arms. "I'm Annie. I blow stuff up..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 8, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle East Blue]​*​
[The Duelist and the Drifter V]​
It didn?t take but another disarm or two for Jessie to get the big picture her. A rough growl escapes her throat and she slides her long barreled rifle back into the loose holster on her back. Watching Julius take another weapon from his stash she turns on the balls of her feet and starts to head back to town.  ?And where in the fuck do you think you?re going Jessie Lyite?? he bites before testing the blade. Rolling her bright blue eyes she turned back to the man, ?I?m on your payroll, not a groupie Crawe it?s not like you?ll be beating him. I?m going to the Flowing Barrel, if I don?t have _all_ of my money by eight tonight. It?ll be you who has that bullet betwixt your eyes.? is snapped while she turned back toward the town. If Julius wasn?t seething before, now his blood was boiling.  ?Fine, I?ll teach you to double cross me woman!? he shouts waving his sword feverishly. Jessie merely shoots him a bird, not even taking the time to turn back around to acknowledge him. Cussing under his breath his gaze turns back to Greg whom had the most amused look plastered across his face,  ?You want to press your luck too? I?ll gut you now.? is hissed and the big man?s face turned blue. * ?No boss.?* he mutters, his coat falls back to his sides while he raised both hands.

 ?If you?re done threatening people, maybe it?s time that we finished this.? Cyrus? voice cut over the tantrum that was being thrown. Julius? sharp yellow eyes cut to the Drifter who now held that stick out to his side in some weird stance.  ?So, you?re finally ready to fight me? Cowardice really isn?t a way to be anyway.? Julius states bringing the large scimitar he now held into a large hand over hand grip.  ?I gave you ample opportunities to just turn away, you ignored them all and now you even verbally abuse and threaten the people around you. The title swordsman is not befitting of you.? Cyrus calmly states, though this does little more than bring a smile across Julius? lips.  ?Oh, is that so. What are you going to do about it stranger? Shine my shoes for a Beli or two?? Julius cracks as he dashed to attack.  ?No? is muttered while he threw himself into a spin allowing his body to just roll down the length of the weapon as Julius attempted to run him through. Reaching the cross guard of the sword, Cyrus uses his natural jumping abilities, he bounds over to Julius? other side while bringing his ?walking? stick down. 

*CRACK!*​The scimitar dances across the dirt as Julius clutches his left hand,  ?I?ll simply take your ability to use a sword.? is added in short, Julius glared at him angrily. His thumb was crushed and the likelihood that he?d ever be able to hold a sword again was slim.  ?How dare you!? he yells pulling a dagger from behind his back. Blind with rage, Julius didn?t even notice that Cyrus had moved again. Now he next to him, the blunt of the stick he had been using bearing down. Julius? body shudders as his collar bone dislocates and the pain rushing to his head causes in to go out like a light.  ?Sleep on what you?ve done, and if Oda is willing you?ll have that girl her money on time.? he mutters while dropping the shattered wood. * ?B-boss??* Greg asks, a hand stretching out toward his crumbled form. But Cyrus? gaze causes the man to stop in his tracks,  ?Why don?t you go and collect all those swords he stole, and take them back to their owners. Or family if it is warranted.? Greg?s head stooped, his boss had been humiliated and humbled and now he was tasked with righting all the wrong he had dealt across the island. * ?Thank you mister, I?ll take up these weapons and give them back to who they rightfully belong.?* he remarks giving a deep bow, he had been liberated after years of ridicule and burden. 

[Later]

The sun was finally starting to dip to the west, and the sky was turning a deep shade of red. From behind an opened newspaper a willow reed spun as a foot drifted in the rhythm of a heartbeat while being crossed over Cyrus? other leg. But another of Cyrus? peaceful moments were about to be ruined. A lone figure dipped over the top edge of the paper and pulled it down. Two dark brown eyes pierce Cyrus?  ?Cyrus T. Cross I presume?? the man asks taking a step back. Biting his lower lip Cyrus folds the paper up and places it on the ground. 

~it was never good when someone knew his name~  

Inching up the tree he was leaning against he takes the full form of the man in. His clothing was reminiscent of the stories his grandfather told him of Wano, though not quite. Dressed in a dull baby blue the man lacked the proper robes, hat and overall demeanor of such a person.  ?Can I help you friend?? is asked, but the man merely takes another step back allowing a hand to fall on the katana at his side.  ?My name is Bhel Mhite? Cyrus? eyes narrow as the man speaks, the Mhite clan was a renowned house of disciplined swordsmen, they hailed from the far North Blue and took the traditions of Wano to heart and imitated them as best they could,  ?They call me the Duelist, and I?m here to take the head of the one tutored by Helen Swann.? ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 8, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Psicom|South Blue*

*[Little Tree, South Blue]​*
[Quelling the Blaze VIII]​
Sam pressed a finger into the tear duct of her left eye as she tried to gain her bearings; her head was still light from the amount of blood she had lost.  ?Awake are you, it?s about time.? Boko bit as he lowered himself to a squat. Trembling legs touched the ground as he did and Sam tried to gather herself enough so that she could at least try to stand. As she tried to gain her footing the large bird shot Kaiser a very dirty look,  ?And, no more twigs and berries are to ride me, the fool tried to take bites from me the whole way here.? the large bird hissed an accusing wing pointing in the direction of Kaiser, who had a dumbfounded look on his face, it could talk! It could f?ing talk!!  ?The big chicken can talk?!? he half asks half exclaims, this train of thought seemed to ruffle Boko?s feathers, but before he could correct the airheaded fool the door to the shabby Bounty House opened and Annie emerged. 

A serious look was plastered all over the girl?s face, like she had just lost her favorite puppy, Sam didn?t realize just how serious sit was though as she slid to a seat while leaning against Boko?s side. 

"I guess this is the part where we all introduce ourselves," the sarcasm that drenched her voice was hard to miss as she crossed her arms over her chest "I'm Annie. I blow stuff up..."

Sam sighed allowing her hand to fall from her face. Kicking her head back she allowed it to rest on Boko?s body as she thought. As she did she found her hand clamping firmly to her right arm, a finger tracing down the wound and dried blood. In that instant her whole life fell apart, she had been a Marine for as long as she could remember and now those very people hunted her for things she said in a tizzy over her sister?s marriage. Worse yet, she could have gotten her father killed as well. When she allowed her head to fall back into Annie?s gaze she felt a buzzing, fuzzy sensation, seemed her body hadn?t quite finished getting her back up to speed, which wasn?t surprising.  ?Samantha, guess you could say I?m Ex-Black Ops?? is replied as she started to pick pieces of building out of her arm, a nasty side effect of having a building demolished around you.

[Back At the Alleyway]

* ?Get these two apes up.?* Sparkplug ordered as he inspected the damage. From the looks of if War World III happened here and recently. There was twisted melted metal, blast craters and one couldn?t mistake what had happened to Barnabas as anything less than Samantha. * ?So, she was forced to use it, well that makes our jobs easier if we find her.?* he snorts as a Psicom agent approaches him, ?We have the entire area cordoned off, and we are interviewing witness sir.? Is reported. Sparkplug shook his head, at least something was going right, * ?I want these two in irons now, this is a Code Black situation. We weren?t here today; any witnesses that say otherwise are pirates, understood??* the big man barks, the officer salutes and turns on his heels. It was time to cover Sleeping Tree up, and they had a fitting scape goat. A vile grin crossed Sparkplug?s lip as he looked up to the security Den hanging in the alleyway. What he didn?t know is they had actually had three.

[Somewhere in the Grand Line, Several Hours Later]​
A door to a darkened room opens allowing light to flood the room, in the center a large leather seat could be seen sitting behind an even larger black oak desk covered with all manner of paperwork. The seat, which was facing away from the door, rocked as the occupant looked out into the city they were in. ?Your ladyship, if I may have a moment of your time.? A man humbly asks falling to a single knee. The large chair halts, but it doesn?t swivel around,  ?Speak.? a soft, but authoritative voice replies, the man bows an arm crossing his chest. ?We have received word that Kaiser D. Draake has been defeated, what is it he?d have us do?? the man asks, the chairs starts to rock again, its occupant thinking,  ?What we do to any liability, after you are done, retrieve the dagger as well.? is replied. The man pauses, and looks up to the chair. Sweat visibly forms on his brow, ?But your ladyship, he was hand selected by _him_.? the man replies, worry present in his words. 

 ?You let me worry about that, who beat him?? is asked. ?A upstart Pirate, a Bounty Hunter and a Marine your ladyship.? Is replied, her ?ladyship? stops her rocking as fingers can be heard rapping across plush leather arm rests.  ?Get their names to our contacts within the Marines, make sure they are the ones this is pinned on. Then take care of Draake, offer his crew ?clemency? within our ranks .? is ordered. The man bows again. ?Yes, your ladyship.? ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

Sailing , East Blue

*To Widow's Peak*​
"What? You'll help!? Really?" Pek rambled, before embracing the tall stranger with a sudden lunge. "Awesome! This is perfect! They said pirates are all disgusting low lives, but I guess not... Oh, and it's Widow's Peak."

"I object." Zy stated, pimp cane twirling between his fingers before the bottom of it struck the wet deck. "There's nothing in it for the Wrecking Crew. What the hell do I have to get out of risking this ship, my beauty, and the glorious life of royalty?"

"The Rainbow Egg," Pek suddenly stated as they drifted along, a sly smirk rising on her face. Goggles straps swinging as she faced each individual pirate, she said, "The Rainbow Egg is a mysterious egg... no one knows the contents... but it is priceless. Many seek it, but few know where it is. My mother does, though. She can speak to animals... and so can I. Still, I don't know the location. Only she does." Pek bounced her small shoulders and let her eyes roll skyward as she taunted him in a singsong voice, saying, "Gee, I wonder if you'll ever be able to find it without me or her?"

"...heh. Well played," Zy said with his eyes shut. Facing the clear blue sky, he said, "A remarkable treasure that few are searching for but none can find, you say? That's right up my alley." Raised gaze lowering to focus on Pek intensely, he added, "If I find out you're toying with me, however, I'll be having myself a little laser show."

"U-uh, boy I'm hungry! Anyone else hungry?!" Pek suddenly blurted, sprinting off to get food.

"Hmm.." Zy walked to the edge of the ship to rest his arms upon it, gazing ahead at endless blue waves. The ocean was vast, as vast as he was spectacular in Zy's humble opinion. He wondered if he could be getting himself into something over his head. Slavery? That was a nasty little issue that could easily backfire. 

Pulling out a map, Zy glanced over it, foot tapping. Shaking it off for now, he ventured to the helm and set sail for Widow's Peak, grinning at the prospect of running into some interesting faces. A lot of rowdy upstarts in East Blue ventured there to read up on new bounties, some to even capture a few wandering tough guys. Fights were random and constant. They'd be lucky to get out of there in one piece. 

Once they were in full sail, Zy sat on the front of the ship's railing, pulling out a thin pipe and emptied some flaky grass like substance into it, lighting it with a laser finger. Relaxing, and smoking, Zy crossed his arms and pondered where the current would lead him, scarf flapping, a prisoner to the smooth oceanic breeze. 

*Meanwhile...*

Ol' One Eyed Peg-Leg Petey Flow entered a bar in Widow's Peak, scowling. He looked around at several bounty hunters and men that took part in illegal activities. Sneering at a few of the customers brave enough to exchange glances with him, the glaring Pirate's angry glance made them quickly face the floor, counter, table, drinks, or even the wall in fear of provoking his wrath.

His parrot also seemed to have a menacing scowl of sorts, cracker dangling in his beak. "Ye scurvy dogs best be clearing outta here. Big Pete is 'ere."

Men immediately scrambled, fleeing out of the swinging doors while the piano player hid, cowering and shaking.

B. Kidd's cowboy hat covered his head. A bounty hunting vigilante from West Blue, B. Kidd sighed, lifting his head. With a grin he said, "For a place attempting to mimic West Blue... this really is a shoddy friggin' dump."

Kidd whirled around, trench coat flapping as he opened fire with Pete with matching pistols. Pete, despite his large frame, was surprisingly agile. Flipping out of the way of gunfire, Pete kicked a table in Kidd's direction, who shoulder rammed his way through it, firing at Pete. 

Outside people were randomly being stabbed, shot at, or robbed. Screams for assistance could be heard all over as people raced around frantically, realizing just how badly they screwed up by venturing to Widow's Peak. Townspeople that were smart kept their doors shut, locked, and had a gun at the ready.

A slaver with a large cigar between her teeth and a swaying fur coat walked along with a mob of underlings, tugging poorly dressed slaves into stumbling along.  "Hn... where in the hell is he?"

Kidd exited with an unconscious Pete over his shoulder, a smirk present. "Sorry I took so long, I had a bounty I wanted to collect."

Venom, the lead slaver of the wandering group The Spiders also known as The Spider Gang, smoked her cigar as she nodded. "Whatever, let's go. We lucked up and caught ourselves a mermaid. The dumb bitch will make us a fortune. Bwazazazaza!"

Juno, one of the smaller giants in the world, walked with two equally ridiculously large swords on his back. He kept silent, a stern and disinterested look on his face. The cruel man had a giant scar on his face, courtesy of Helen Swann. Snitch, who walked in the rear, did so with a large group of dogs accompanying him that looked as if the ones performing poorly had been mistreated. Still, dutifully trained and not knowing any better, the dogs trotted along obediently.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_Widow's Peak..._
Tengu was awoken from his slumber by a light kick to the legs. "Wake up lad. We're here!" declared the old fisherman. Tengu sat up and yawned. The smell of of freshly caught cod filled his nostrils. At first the cloying scent was nearly overwhelming to his hypersensitive nose, but he had since grown numb to it. After a week aboard the fishing trawler, Tengu wondered if the smell would ever depart his clothes and hair. 

Tengu leaned against the railing and cocked his head towards the horizon. He could feel a thousand voices in the distance, a roiling mass of chaos contained within a relatively small area, like a powder keg ready to explode. For every voice that appeared, two more winked away into nothingness. When a voice disappeared it only meant one thing, death."Is this Widow's Peak?" Tengu asked the fisherman. 

"Aye. A vile den of scum and villainy if there ever was one. I only stay long enough to sell some of my catch. Then I sail away as quickly as I came." 

Tengu rubbed his chin thoughtfully. "Sounds like an interesting place."

The Fisherman laughed. "You won't find nothing but pain there my friend. How about you stay on until the next island. I could use a strong hand like you aboard." 

Tengu shook his head. "No. I'm right where I need to be." He collected his two rusty katana from the deck and slung them across his back. They made port in the bustling harbor. Tengu helped the old man offload his catch and then bid him farewell. Not a moment after departing the fishing boat, Tengu was accosted by a dozen beggars and street hustlers. A gunshot rang out literally every other minute. Somewhere in the distance he heard a bloodcurdling scream. He could feel eyes on him at all times, sizing him up. Widow's Peak was definitely living up to its reputation, Tengu thought.  

He came upon a slave auction quite by accident, in actuality in search of a  brothel. Prospective buyers stood shoulder to shoulder in the packed crowd, a diverse mix of underworld types and nobles of lesser houses. The auctioneer strode back and forth across the stage, his voice booming through a rainbow colored megaphone. 

*"And now we have a treat for you all today!"* the auctioneer cried. *"A true rarity this far away from Sabaody!"* The audience gasped as a young mermaid in a giant water tank was carted onstage. *"She's only eighteen, an Angelfish type mermaid born and bred on fishman island!"* 

The bidding war started fast and furious. Tengu could hear the mermaid's frantic heartbeat even in the back of the crowd, the rapid _thump, thump, thump_, echoing through the water tank. He frowned slightly and began to shoulder his way through the crowd.  

*"SOLD FOR 20 MILLION BELI!"* cried the auctioneer with glee. 

Tengu leaped onstage suddenly. A handful of guards were on him in a second. Tengu drew both his katana, raising them in a cross pattern and slashing outwards. *"X Slash!"* The guards crumpled around him in an explosion of blood. The auctioneer screamed in alarm, calling for back up. Tengu cut the mans megaphone in two with a flick of his wrist. "Auction's over," Tengu declared.


----------



## DVB (Feb 9, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Blueheart Island Shores, East Blue Sea*

"Looks like we're here!" Diego announced to the crew. Yes, the boat ended up near a port of Blueheart Island. Diego looked at the island and saw there were several people swimmng. Diego didn;t notice who they were however.

In the meanwhile, they approached a small nearby inn and saw it was run by fishman. Not minding, he paid the folk for a room for the three of them and they ended up resting for a good long while for the long day ahead.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle East Blue]​*​
[The Duelist and the Drifter VI]​
A look of frustration spread across Cyrus? features. Crossing his arms he continued to look this swordsman over, it seemed there was little to do in a situation such as this.  ?Suppose I couldn?t convince you to do otherwise, could I?? is asked anyway, but a sour look only crosses Bhel?s face.  ?Is this some dismal attempt at saving your hide? I won?t have any of it.? is bitten harshly in return. Cyrus shakes his head while slowly standing to his feet,  ?If the only reason you want to fight me, is because you think Helen Swann tutored me.? he states patting the dust off his cloths.  ?Then you?ll be disappointed to hear that she didn?t.? is added after a short pause.  ?Are you now trying to deny that you were taught the sword under her care?? is asked in return,  ?Is this truly the man that Helen put effort into.? is added with an angry spit.

Cyrus? hands vanish within the duster he wore,  ?Deny? No, she never taught me the sword. Said I was too weak, so she merely watched as I learned the sword from afar.? is replied, the scowl that adorned Bhel?s face lifted in that instant.  ?Her teaching or not is irrelevant, she watched over your growth, that is all that matters.? is replied as the man?s white knuckle grip hardened even greater on the handle of his sword.  ?Taking one?s head will still be a great boon in my endeavors to take hers. Now come Cyrus, taste my steel.? as he spoke, the man known as the Duelist pulled his katana from its sheath. The harmonic sound it made as it was pulled was like a sweet melody to some. But to Cyrus it was speech. Swords could talk through the ringing of their steel, even the faintest could tell the weapon?s history, and master artisans could read those stories through their workings with the weapon.

Being a Hare made things much simpler for Cyrus however, his enhanced hearing didn?t need the added help of tone balancing. This sword told a sorrowful story. One of ill forgery and bungled folding attempts. Cyrus? eyes shifted up from the blade to the man?s gaze, his eyes told the story of experience and determination. A formidable opponent no doubt, but a second hand smith regardless though.  ?I suppose there is no other way then.? is sighed as Jr. is pulled form its home. The small stubby sword was so beaten and dull; the lights of the setting sun could do little to make it glisten. Bhel?s eyes flared in recognition, though he?d never seen one in person, there was little doubt that this was a ?sword eating sword? weapons designed to break the swords of others.  ?To think that people have said those weapons to have fallen from the pages of history, only to be confronted by one now, and by a man that learned under her care no less.? the hunger was evident in his voice, and his feet betrayed him before his blade even drew breath. 

The attack was done at blinding speed; the Mhite clan was reputed for the strike speed they could muster by simply snapping their wrist in mid swing, but since drawing his sword Cyrus had fallen into little more than a trance. His body acted on instinct and was open to the entire world around him. The sheen of the blade glistened seductively as its surface was reflected in Cyrus? eyes. The blade was less than a width from being on target, the floating strands of fur was a testament to the reflexes that both men possessed. The rattle of the handle preceded the flash of steel as it rotated, its cutting edge turning toward Cyrus? face, the thin edge glistened in the blackness of his eyes. Bending at the knees Cyrus watches as the blade sails over him only to be tuned in mid stroke to fall on his head. 

The power in his legs though pushed him into a rapid spin. His long red scarf quickly obstructs Bhel?s vision, but out of the sea of red a flash of dull gray appears. The song of steel echoes across the landscape and a chill runs up Bhel?s arm, his sword cried in pain while shuddering under the impact of Cyrus? weapon. There was little time to process all that was happening though, Cyrus? body was already spinning backward and tan fur quickly filled Bhel?s vision as a large foot collides with the bridge of his nose. The swordsman cups his face as he took several steps away,  ?Swordsmen don?t KICK!? he screams as the blood seeps pass his fingers,  ?Where?s your honor?!? is added with a roar. Cyrus swayed in place for a moment, his head seeming to bob with the wind as it gently blew,  ?I never said I was a swordsman, you?re the one that made that assumption.? is replied with a soft tone. ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2013)

*Sleeping Tree, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake*

Kai had stayed outside with the marine and the giant chicken as Annie entered the bounty station, to keep an eye out on more enemies that might be coming after them and he stayed there up until she had woken up again and Kai was starting to feel a bit antsy about being in one place this long with these trouble magnets.

Kai took a look inside, seeing him seemed to spur Annie into action. She seemed to follow him outside but Kai, being fully aware of where he was, had some quick business inside. Seeing him rummage behind the desk earned him a death glare and it appeared like Annie was just moments away from kneecapping him.

"Please......... I'm not *that* despicable." He told her as he got his hands on the data he was looking for, bounty posters and other relevant records. "I've got enough decency to not loot the still warm corpse of someone's friend right in front of her eyes." He held up the records for her to see before he deposited them in his bag. He wasn't looking to fatten his pockets as he had little use for currency or jewels. He couldn't help himself but pocket the bounty master's registration papers. It should be of use in the future, especially since Draake's presence in this region could cause further problems when it comes to bounty hunters.

The two headed outside again, rejoining Sam and Boko. The human swiss army knife kicked off the introductions, Sam following it by introducing herself as a black ops marine made Kai wary off her. 

"Kaiser D. Drake, D.R.A.K.E...... Just putting it out there before we get another case of mistaken identity and some blond starts shooting at me out of the blue." He was unsure of how to present himself. "I'm in a transitional phase currently pretty much, I'm trying to set up everything so I pursue my dreams but so far I've been running into some obstacles." He had enough sense to not announce he was looking to form a pirate crew so that he could become the Pirate King and achieve where his namesake had failed in front of the black ops marine, who killed people with ambitions like that for a living. 

Also he managed to resist that inexplainable urge to start of every introduction as a hopeful pirate king who will invite anyone within earshot to join his crew. It was in his blood, but he was too prideful for it.

"Curious about the fact marines didn't seem to give any second thought to shooting us, despite you with us......I assume you became an EX-black ops on bad terms with your employers." Though despite his curiousity piqued, there were probably more pressing matters. "Anyways, I don't know about you guys but I'm starting to think that I'm better of trying my luck anywhere as long as it isn't Sleeping Tree."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2013)

4 years ago

Agoge Island, New World

Days in Hell II

It seemed like just an another day in this CP0 facility, what the students didn't know was that besides a surprise the powers that be were cooking up for them, they were also being observed far more intently than they ever thought of. They had grown accustomed to the researchers standing over them as they ate their meals, but from above people could look down on them without being able to see up from below. Pretty much the entire facility was outfitted with one way mirrors like that.

Today they had a special guest, CP9's very own Kira Yagami who was perhaps better known by her day job as a council member on the Reverie. She would visit the various CP0 training facilities on a regular basis, considering the make up of this particular class though the Agoge facility warranted more of her attention. She had been there for a few days already and there had been a few kids already that caught her eye, and Kira was picky when it came to that so that multiple kids were on her radar was an extraordinary feat on it's own. 

"The Valentine girl looks very promising, sadly her mother's career fizzled out the way it did after the Supernova and Impel Down incidents but could you imagine a child with Admiral potential in our hands to mold as we see fit." This could possibly just the tool she had been looking for, a marine of her own that she would have under her control before she even ranks up. She would fit nicely in with some other projects she was developing for that very same purpose, all in good time though, she still had much to learn here at Agoge. 

"I had to say I was quite surprised when I heard a Danziker sent on of their own here." 

The other half of this conversation had been silent so far, but at the mention of that name he couldn't help but laugh loudly. "Muhahaha." The scarred swordsman had fond memories of the kid, he enjoyed the challenge of breaking his will. "You think I care who the fuck he is, why are you bothering me with this?" He wasn't one for reviews or meetings like this, he was more of a hands on kinda guy. 

"Oh I know you don't care, I was your greatest student after all, but it would've seemed just silly if the two of us were staring at a bunch of kids eating in utter silence..... Just keep drinking your sake and let me do my thing." She mused as she kept going over her records, while occasionally taking a glance down at the mess hall.

"I have a hard time buying that this is some great nephew of that hag, an embarrassment to the great noble Danziker family of the Iron Kingdom, sent off to this little slice of heaven......... The hag isn't that sentimental, she would've killed anything that insulted the family name......" This was a puzzler and required some more looking into. "I've got some changes to teams I want you to make, should make this week even more exiting."

The unsuspecting kids in the mess hall had no idea what kind of nightmare was in store for them this week......


----------



## Eternity (Feb 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> Twin Tower Town*​
> ...




*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town*​ 
Stronger than you, Weaker than me

Just like a tiger barring down on a gazelle, Arya rocketed herself into the midst of the thunder. With legs firmly clenching around the neck of Cancer, teeth clenched and arms aloft, she looked into his eyes.

*"Top Locket!"*  Through the thunderous roar of Kent's electrical cage, Arya strikes  Cancer with all her might. As Kent releases his electrical  powers, Arya  and Cancer both fall to the ground with a thud, but only Arya stands  up. After running her hands through her wildly static hairdo, she  glances menacingly at Kent. "Mister outsider, how about disengaging that electrical powered arm of yours a tad earlier? Keep up, buddy. Keep up."  Giving him a few hard pats on his back, she begin walking towards the  main hall. No more than a minute later, she returns, carrying a large  bag. She throws the bad at Kent's feet after taking out a bundle of  ropes from it. "Get a few ropes from there and  begin tying up any of his damn underlings you can find. I counted  seventeen knocked out back at the garden. I will take this idiot to the  marines across the bay." She says, lifting the large man and his suit of armour over her shoulder like a rag doll. "I need a few beli if I can't return here any more. I just hope he is worth enough for a rowing boat and some supplies." Then, her head turn to Kent, her sharp eyes piercing him like a fish on a spear. "You  better come along once you are done, his crew might fetch a few coins  as well. And don't you dare refuse. You got me into this mess, and that  is the least you can do to repay me." She then started walking down town, towards the sea. "Meet  me at the town ferry 'Going Merry' within ten minutes. After that, if  you are not there, I will find you, and I will capture you." 

A  few minutes later, down by the ferry, a middle aged man with black hair  and full beard comes walking towards her. He wears a black ki, a golden  belt around his sturdy frame and a regretful look upon his face.

_"Arya. Why?"_ was the only thing he managed to say, before falling to his knees. "Dad, just stop it. I know the law. Don't make it harder than it already is." She says, evading her fathers glances._ "We can figure something ou-" _"NO!" the scream startled the old man back on his feet, and both father and daughter looked into each other's eyes. "Don't you dare! Not after Maya and Allie, don't you dare!"  Even without tearing up, Arya still trembled. She could control her  tears, but in this situation, her body was harder to still. "They did it by accident. I killed that man in cold blood. Do you hear me? Cold blood!" Her legs was shaking, and her lips shook with every word. "If they didn't deserve to stay, I most certainly do not."

Her father look at her, thinking hard about something to say, but when no words presented itself, he turned around and left.

"Two minutes left, Kent." she mumbles to herself, looking as her father vanishes around a corner.​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 9, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle East Blue]​*​
[The Duelist and the Drifter VII Arc End]​
Sweat forms on Bhel?s forehead, pulling his left hand to his face he rubs his thumb over the shallow cut that now ran across the right side of his face. Cyrus was like no person he had ever fought before, his style was unorthodox. To his eyes, it looked as if it had no weakness to exploit. But still that wasn?t going to stop him from winning this fight. His hand traces from his face and slowly fall down to his katana, dipping below it slowly snakes its way up and tautens just below the other. White knuckled he pulls the blade up to the side of his face, in the red of the sun it glistens casting a pale light across his face. Taking a step forward he give a pushing thrust, but as so many times this fight. Cyrus simply evaded the attack and countered with his own. Rolling to his side Bhel avoids the strike that wasn?t aimed for him, but his sword as it was each previous counter.  ?Fight me, not my sword!? is shouted a swooping overhanded slash.  ?A sword is an extension of its wielder. Attacking it or you is paramount to the same thing.? 

The reply angers Bhel who quickly makes a space between him and Cyrus,  ?Did you not learn how to engage your foe, did Helen teach you nothing?? he barks at him, the stories he grew up with of her, Helen, were of her being a proud headstrong up front warrior. Not someone who tried to end the fight by breaking swords.  ?Oh, I learned plenty from her and the entourage that claimed to be her disciples.? Cyrus returns, the reverberating of steel echoed his voice as he blocked a downward strike. The two were now face to face and Bhel?s icy blue eyes looked into the depths of Cyrus? black pools. His teeth gritting across one another and Bhel brings the brunt of his strength down onto Cyrus? arms in an attempt to push him to the ground.  ?Then why not use what they have taught you, and not this mockery of sword play.? spittle rains across Cyrus? fur.

Cyrus lightly grunts and brings his free hand up to Jr.?s handle, using both arms now he is able to bear the brunt of Bhel?s rage.  ?What I learned from Helen and her disciples no longer suits me for who I am.? is replied as he steadied his stance, making it to where Bhel couldn?t overpower him any further.  ?Then you are a coward, not worthy to leave this place!? is yelled, pushing harder veins started to pop up on Bhel?s arms, but despite his efforts he couldn?t force Cyrus another inch and this was his ultimate mistake. Cyrus allows his body to go limp and using the force his much larger adversary had over him, Cyrus spins out of the way causing Bhel to tumble forward and loose his footing. As soon as Cyrus was behind the man he firmly plants both his feet and bounds as high into the air as he can while throwing himself into a rapid spin.  ?Bure-katou Bite? the declaration of attack is enough to pull Bhel?s attention to his flank and it is on pure instinct that he quickly pulls his sword around to rightfully defend himself. Which was Cyrus? aim in declaring the attack, the width of Jr. met the thin sleekness of the opposing katana. The repeated abuse the weak sword took throughout the fight finally culminates in this final strike and like glass it shatters as Cyrus lands knocking Bhel to the ground.

Shock washes over Bhel?s battle hardened face, he never thought that his sword would break; all he could do is stare in unbelief at its shattered hilt. As the sun slowly begins to dip below the tree line he brings his gaze from his sword to Cyrus who was putting his sword back away.  ?Kill me already.? he demands, but Cyrus shakes his head no,  ?No, I don?t take lives.? is replied.  ?You?d do my family dishonor, my culture demands that I die. My... my loss shames my ancestors.? he states firmly grabbing Cyrus? duster.  ?So, you?d have me dishonor what my grandfather taught me, just to appease a silly death wish? Death can?t restore honor, nor is it a punishment.? Cyrus replies pulling his duster free of Bhel?s grip.   ?If you want a real punishment, live with this loss and learn from it.? is added as he turns. ??.? Bhel looked for words to say, but couldn?t find any at all. He simply falls back to his knees and watches as Cyrus grows smaller and smaller. Looking over he sees a decent sized portion of his sword, so he picks it up and gazes into his own eyes while he still held the hilt of his weapon. He knew what he had to do as he pressed the shattered edge to his heart. ~

[Later that Night]

Two gunshots echoes across a field and two large ears perk up, ?Get oot ov mah garden you varmint!? a man?s voice cuts over the echoing of the blast. Cyrus? head poked over a fence, a carrot still sticking out of his mouth. His eyes widen as he sees the farmer lower the large ?canon? in his direction.  ?Crap? he gulps, rolling to his left the fence post he was by explodes and he is off with a bounding hop. ?If I catch you here again, I?ma calls the Marines!? the man shouts. ~~


----------



## Magician (Feb 9, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

Heian sat atop the dragon-like creature he used to travel here, smiling, as he witnessed the fight between Kent and this man named Cancer. It was an impressive performance and his accomplice was strong as well. He was definitely worthy of joining God's crew.  Now was the time to recruit..._but were he to say no..._

Heian swooped down, jumping off of the beast as it dissipated upon lift off. Heian jumped down landing in front of Kent. The man was tired and worn, but dangerous nonetheless.

"Kent," he said, with grin spread out on his face, "I am Heian J. Praizer, the man who will rule over the world and be the God of the new generation." He pulled out his pure white sword and pointed it towards him, 

"Join me and become part of God's crew."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
Roy awoke in a dark and dank prison cell, his head throbbing (both from a hangover and from being coldcocked by a pistol). His wrists were shackled to the wall. He took an experimental tug at the old iron.  The anemic weakness he felt was a dead giveaway that the shackles were lined with seastone. "Wonderful..." he muttered aloud. Still, he hadn't been hallucinating when he saw that Marine Commander cast no shadow. The knowledge that he had come face to face with a man who had encountered the shadow sorceress was almost enough to counteract the ill effects of the seastone. 

"Hey you..." whispered a voice. 

Roy swiveled his head about from side to side. He pulled violently at his shackles. Seastone be damned. "Eh? Who goes there?! IS THAT YOU SHADOW SORCERESS!? FACE ME NOW!!" 

The face of a teenage girl peeked through the darkness of the opposing prison cell. She pressed her index finger to her lips. "Keep it down or the guards will hear you." The girl had short dark hair with purple streaks running through, styled into a ponytail. Her eyes were a bright shade of azure blue, filled with a maturity far beyond her years. 

Roy scratched at his stubble. "And who may you be?"

"A prisoner just like you. But if you help me then we can both get out of here." 

Interesting, Roy thought. Still, he had questions for that shadowless marine commander. "A tempting offer to be sure but I'm afraid I'll have to turn you down. I have business with a certain Marine here. 

The girls eyes narrowed. "They're going to execute me tonight." 

Roy frowned."Well that's unfortunate...but still." 

"You too!" 

"Now that will not do." 

Heavy iron doors rumbled open. Orange torchlight filled the dimly lit corridor. The girl quickly scooted back into the darkness at the sound of heavy footsteps, a fearful expression on her face. Roy's eyes widened as he saw the Marine Commander stride into view, flanked by a handful of guards. Each guard cast a shadow under the torchlight, but not the Commander. Roy rubbed his eyes. It was real. 

"I knew it!" Roy cried at the Commander. "You met her didn't you? The shadow sorceress!"  

The Commander raised a curious eyebrow. "Shadow Sorceress?" He grimaced slightly as if recalling a very painful memory. "Sorceress is too kind a word for that woman."

"What is her name?! Where can I find her!?" Roy exclaimed. "I have to know!" 

The Marine waved a dismissive hand. "Enough talk. We have an execution to carry out." The guards opened the girl's cell and roughly carried her out. She went calmly, not putting up a fight. Next came Roy. 

"End of the line my shadow hunting friend," the Commander said.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2013)

DVB said:


> *Ophelia Black
> The Crow Pirates- Swordswoman/Scholar
> Location: Level 3, Briarcliff Prison, Stone Gate Island; West Blue*
> 
> ...



*South Blue, Stone Gate Island ? Briarcliff *

*Crowley Creed* vs. *Andrew Arden*​
The laugh of the crow reverberated through the prison walls as Ophelia 
spoke, ?Cawhahahaha! Your tarot names always amuse me, dear Ophelia. Although, the Devil might be a little too much.? Crowley stated as his eyes turned towards the ?Emperor? as she had called him, Andrew Arden. He truly did control Briarcliff like it was his own personal empire so perhaps the title was befitting. He stood above him and everyone else, quite literally, for his long, huge white wings beat majestically to give him flight, allowing him to levitate in the air. Perhaps some would?ve been intimidated by his visage or the rumors of his infamous cruelty, but Crowley was not one of these men. He?d happily stare death in the face and Andrew Arden, powerful as he was, he was just a man and as such, he could be killed like any other. Knowing this empowered Crowley. The people he wanted to take down were actual Emperors and Queens, who commanded entire armies. In the long run, Andrew would be nothing but a short step on Crowley?s journey. For now though, he was the only thing halting it from starting. So he allowed his ambition to fade and focused on the task ahead of him. A grin slowly formed on his face, ?No, no? it?s my pleasure?? He said, speaking to himself as he observed the area around him. Arden was in the air, so he had an advantage and Crowley needed to close the distance? It was probably a good idea to pull him in closer.
*?Black Crow!? *He roared and ink pumped out of his fingers until a giant black-eyed and black bodied crow was fully formed. He then shot it from his hands and towards Andrew. Just before impact, the bird let out a powerful caw, much like its master. The swallowing void only got closer, but Arden continued to stay in the same spot, his wings still flapping. Then he slowly pushed the glasses on his face up with his finger and he smirks. Within seconds, a clawed hand whips out and poises itself to strike. With incredible speed and precision, Andrew?s claw slammed into the air itself and presses forward, sending a slash flying through the air towards the crow. The crow was instantly serrated and cut into two, sending ink raining down on the area below. Crowley?s eyes widened. That was one of his stronger attacks and the Warden had just easily destroyed it with a slash. Then he grinned. Oh, this is going to be fun? Crowley thought.  
?White Talon.? Andrew whispered, pushing up his glasses once more.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
Annie glanced over her shoulder at the ruined bounty station. There was obviously nothing left for her in Sleeping Tree. Not now. She had many questions and the answers lay elsewhere. A feeling deep down in the pit of her gut told her that the Grand Line would hold the key.   "I was planning on skipping this burg anyway," Annie said. She jabbed a finger at Kai. "Collecting your evil twin's bounty was going to be my last score. So much for that." 

She glanced at Kai and Sam in turn, a weirdo who could eat metal, and a standoffish ex lady Marine. One was a  dunderhead but the other clearly had her shit together at least. Sam sorta reminded Annie of her adoptive mother, in that authoritative and bitchy kind of way. Kai just reminded her of an annoying little brother. 

"I'm in..._for now_," Annie said. "Let's find a ship and get the hell out of Dodge." 

Annie was surprised at how excited she felt despite the days grim turn of events, nearly as exciting as that fateful day she ran away from home, just a fourteen year old girl stowing away on a merchant ship. It was the beginning of a new journey and maybe just maybe an answer to her questions. Not to mention it just might be a fun ride.


----------



## DVB (Feb 10, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Diego woke up and saw the rest of the crew was still lying asleep. He saw that the sun was rising. "Come on guys, time to get up," Diego told them. If they didn;t budge, Diego would have said something. However, it appears a large ruckus is happening outside.

Diego peered out the window and saw a few fishman being beaten up by the Marines. He then saw a large crowd of people. Instead of attacking the Fishman, they attacked the _Marines_. The commander, a particularly crazy looking guy. He wore a doctor's coat with the Marien insignia 

He saw the crowd was getting wounded while some were taking the Fishmen to safety.

"Uh guys, I think I found our morning workout," Diego stated to them as he leaped out the window and headed to the Marines. 

"Chain Chain WHIP!" Diego shouted as he swung his arm and a chain appeared, giving some serious whiplash to some of the unluck Marines. The crowd and the Marines were shocked. The Captain Doctor just looked fascinated.

*Ophelia Black
The Crow Pirates- Swordswoman/Scholar
Location: Level 3, Briarcliff Prison, Stone Gate Island; West Blue*

*Ophelia Black* vs *Strawberry*​
Ophelia Black was currently trying to stop Strawberrry though the battle was slightly one-sided. Mainly because Ophelia was unarmed. She had been dodging the swings through the spirit of her poppa, but she needed to find momma's sword/ "You're not an Empress. You're not even the Queen of Blades," she stated befoe she found the Warden's storage. She distracted Strawberry by throwing a chait at her as she rummaged through it.

She giggled like a schoolgirl.

Poppa's book and Momma's sword. She placed the book for safe-keeping and she picked up Anti Fate. This was her sword. She could feel her mommy's spirit in hit.

"You will be the first of a long line of sacrifices for my captain and my mother's sword," Ophelia stated as she faced Strawberry and began attacking with a frenzy of sword manuevers.

Now, it is a fierce battle between the two swordwomen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
It was another moonless night. Roy and the girl shuffled across the execution platform along with a dozen others, their wrists and ankles shackled together. Roy gazed at the crowd. It seemed that half the town was out in full force to witness the evenings festivities. The guillotine stood high and mighty before them, razor sharp blade polished to a fine sheen. Roy was certainly used to his fair share of close shaves but never anything like this. He stole a glance at the girl beside him. She seemed to be in a daze, blankly staring outward. He nudged her with his elbow. 

"I believe you mentioned something about escape?" he muttered.  

She laughed ruefully. "A little late for that now don't you think." 

Roy flashed her a fearless grin. "It's never too late to spit in the face of death."  The girl locked eyes with Roy, silently considering. Finally she shrugged. "Not like I have much of a choice I guess..." 

"That's the spirit. My name is Roy by the way. Phoenix *D.* Roy." 

"I'm Isabella Roseo but you can call me Izzy." 

The marine commander took to the stage, unrolling a parchment. His booming voice rang out across the town square. *"In the name of the World Government, I, Commander Morgan Cross, do hereby sentence these criminals to death by beheading!" *

The first unlucky soul was brought before the chopping block. Roy was next in line. "So Izzy. What's the plan?" 

Izzy clenched her teeth together, producing an audible clicking sound in the back of her mouth. "Close your eyes," she whispered at Roy, spitting out a tiny blue capsule at Commander Cross's feet. Roy didn't have to be told twice and quickly snapped his eyes shut. Cross glanced downward, too late, as a blinding corona of white light engulfed the stage. Screams erupted from the blinded audience. Marines stumbled about the stage, dazed and disoriented. The light dissipated as quickly as it came. Roy opened his eyes, bumrushing the closest Marine and headbutting him to the floor. 

"The keys!" Izzy cried. 

Roy yanked at the keys dangling from the marine's  belt. With a flick of his wrists he was free of the seastone shackles. Roy laughed as he felt his strength return.  He tossed the keys towards Izzy then spun about, aiming a violent palm thrust at the giant guillotine. A concussive blast of wind splintered the death machine to pieces. Roy quickly turned his attention onto the Marine guards, spinning his legs about and blasting them away with a vortex of air. The only one left was Cross. The still dazed Marine blinked at Roy in outrage and drew his cutlass. 

Roy waved him on. "I'm going to find the shadow woman and you're going to tell me how!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 10, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Cyler woke up to the window blaring light into is closed eye causing him to stir and eventually shield himself from it. Even shielded he couldn't block out the noise of fighting. "Ugh, why is it always like this?" He jumped out of bed and whipped his jacket on, and with a drop kick through the window he was outside. Cyler held his jacket over his shoulder with it still clutched in his right hand. He lazily peered across the expanse of the brutality that was happening in front of him only to meet eyes with a man dressed in a lab coat. Cyler's vision was stopped momentarily while they met eye to eyes and tried to play it off by continuing to watch the riot. However he could still feel his eyes on him, suddenly Cyler felt the tug of his two chibi. "I couldn't be bothered to have a fight right now, unless that weirdo were to come after me." As he said this Diego was going for his next attack on the marines, then he matched eyes with the creepy dude and noticed his stethoscope, "a creepy doctor, great. A coincidence to meet a strange looking doctor, my bad unique." Cyler added air quotes as he was talking to himself.

*Fin
Location: East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin then added the purified water into the jar full of sap, and stirred it with the stick that had the hole on the bottom. He finished it off with a drop of strange liquid that was in a thin jar at a hidden compartment inside the bubble making kit. Fin put the cork on the jar and shook it up creating his bubble mix. Afterwords he cleaned everything out, carefully stacked, and placed every piece back where it was supposed to go. During this time Peg stood strong behind the blacksmith. "Now, into the water." Peg pointed to the large pool located next to them. The blacksmith put on gloves and reached underneath the mold, Peg just used her wooden limbs. With a splash and a slow hiss and bubbling the metal inside the cast cooled down. "Now take it out with me." Peg reached down into the cool water with the blacksmith and pulled it out of the water onto the sand stone floor. She turned her head and spotted a hammer, grabbed it, and broke the mold to her new metal arm. "Now connect the pieces, being a black smith I don't need to tell you anything on how to do it." Peg stepped back as she took the arm from its hold. Fin swam back to his boat and went to the food pantry, suddenly a voice startled him. "So, you intend to fight her still?" The parrot bobbed its head to Fin's belt. "Yes, I was given a mission that I need to fulfill."


----------



## Eternity (Feb 10, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Loguetown *

_"Nasty stuff tha'. Givin' ma own, I wodda bash's 'is head in whiff a bottle."_ The nastiest scum of Loguetown reside in this run down inn. Lillith, with a cigarette on her lips and a mean streak across her face fits, fits right in.

_"Ya man. Dat imbesile is da scum of da earth. Comin in 'ere with da girl on 'is shoulder man." _Lillith calmly pretended not to notice, ordering up another round of rum from the barkeep. "One more."

_"Aye! And she wus a looker too! Cutesy ash'd hair and sexy ass! And tha' polkadot dre-"_

Suddenly, the table the two drunkards sat in was cleaved in two, and both men found themselves pinned down by Lillith, who had one knee on each of their chest. "Where is she?" she hissed her eyes glowing in the flickering light of the swinging chandelier. "WHERE DID HE TAKE HER?!" she screamed desperately. The two men yelled for help, scared to death of the feral woman that just assaulted them in the midst of their drunken rambling.

_"W-we-we dunno! Pleash don' kill ush!"_ the larger man cried, snotting up his face. Lillith just kicked them away, crashing into the wall. "Pft.. worthless pieces of shit. If anyone here know anything about that wretched imbecile that brought a silver haired woman with her, speak out now!" She looked menacingly around the room, only seeing scared drunkards and a few arrogant thugs. Her eyes immediately singled them out. One of them stood up and unsheated a sword. _"Babydoll, you need to calm down, I am not a very good with the sword, and I wouldn't want you to get hurt."_ he grinned. showing his blackened, rotting teeth. The other thugs began surrounding Lillith, each with their own weapon at hand.

"Are you the boss?" Lillith asked, staring right at the mister black tooth. _"So what if I a-"_

*CRASH!*

"Who is the fucking boss of this fucking place?" she was getting really tired of not getting any answers, and she was at her last string of patience now. 

A young man, couldn't be much older than 14, walked into the ring of thugs, stopping in front of Lillith. _"I am."_

"Fuck off cuntlips."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Kent was tired.

He was pretty sure he had blown at least a few of the tesla coils implanted in his mostly robotic skeleton, and his Tesla Cage hadn't exactly been a walk in the park to launch and maintain. Cancer had been _strong_, and by the time Arya walked off, Cancer slung over one shoulder, Kent was about ready to collapse. 

"Join me and become part of God's crew."

Oh _hell_ no. He didn't have time for this.

Kent lifted his robotic arm and held it out towards the mysterious new stranger, trying to ignore the tremors and shakes that were going through it. "I wouldn't try it dude," he said, his voice sounding raspy and rough to his own ears. "I've got an arm full of lightning and a heady full of crazy and I don't take kindly to orders."

He eyed the man's sword. "So let's all like...take a lunch break, maybe, and then we can figure this out over a nice sandwich. Doesn't that sound nice?"


----------



## Kuno (Feb 10, 2013)

*West Blue...

Yammercreek Town...*


'Great...'  Teri peaked over the counter and saw the horrified children.  'Why didn't I let Kagami take the bar?'  The young woman slowly crouched lower so she could no longer see the children.  She looked around her to see if there was anything she could use to tempt them.

“Crap...”  Tears caused the boy's voice to waver.  “We are going to be in so much trouble.”

“Shhh...”  Rose elbowed Marcus.

“Who goes there?!”  Jay decided quickly that nobody in this town would say they were a ninja because that would be funny.  Nobody was allowed to be funny like that from around here.  Maybe, just maybe they could get out of this with nobody being the wiser.

Suddenly out popped a short blonde woman.  “So what you all havin' today?  Should I toss you some nectar?  How about a root beer?  Some of this...”  Teri-yaki paused and squinted at the bottle's label.  “Some of this...”  She popped the cork and sniffed the contents before jerking her had back fast.  “Some of this here yellow stuff that smells like...”  She paused remembering they were kids.  “Well like ass.” It couldn't be helped, she had to tell the truth even if her face was screwed up into mask of disgust.

The kids stood there wide eyed then covered their mouths trying to suppress a gale of giggles.  It didn't take long and they were on laughing loudly and leaving Teri slightly confused.  “What's so funny?”  the fake accent she was trying to portray slid away and she looked at the bottle again wondering if the kids might have been drinking it.  “You haven't been into this stuff...have you?”  She slowly put the lid back on and placed it far away from herself.

“You're not from around here are you?”  Rose asked, the laughter finally dying down some.

“Is it that obvious?”  Teri looked down at herself and began turning in a circle as she looked down at herself.

“Yes it is.  You also don't look like a ninja.”  Marcus wiped the tears out of his eyes.  

“Have you ever seen a ninja?”  Teri smirked.

“Well, no...”

“Then how do you know?”  She jumped onto the bar and spun over it.  “So what are a bunch of kids doing in a place like this?”  Sure the four of them had been in the bar as kids but they weren't that young, something didn't seem right.  

“I...um...”  The three quickly jumped in front of their treasure.  “Nothing...”  Marcus whimpered.

“Hey, you didn't answer my question!”  Jay was trying to change the course of the conversation.

Teri-yaki's eyes narrowed slightly.  “I'm thinking...”  She began to walk forward, moved up and her tiptoes, and tried to see past the kids.  “I'm thinking that neither one of us should be here...”  The young woman's face lit with excitement.  “Arrgh?  You have Arrgh!”  She squealed in delight.  “I haven't been able to play that since Aatish blew it up!”  Rushing forward she dropped down on a bench and opened the box.  “Well are we going to play?”

The kids were slightly confused but they shrugged and took the other spots while she set up the game.  “So why are you in here playing games?  Shouldn't you be at home?  Cozy in your rooms playing games?  Don't your folks get you ice cream and cookies while you play?”

“NO!”  Rose gasped at the thought.  “That isn't allowed!”

“Not allowed?”  Teri was the one that was confused now.  “They're just games...”  She rolled the dice and moved her token.  

“You really aren't from around here are you?”  Marcus took up the dice and rolled.

“I think we established that already.”  Teri watched the others take their turns.

“When did you get here?”  

“Oh...this morning.”

“I get it!  You're the ones that they were yelling about!”  The kids began to laugh again.  “You guys can sure run fast.”  Rose held her tummy and tried to calm herself.

“We were trained.”  Teri huffed and took up the dice again.  “So?  Are you going to tell me why you are playing awesome...”  She scanned the other games in the pile.  “Yet old games in the middle of a tavern that is closed really early.”  This part finally dawned on her.  

“All we are allowed to do is study.  Study this.  Study that.  Bleh.”  Jay scowled at the game board.

“Well that is how you get smart.”  Teri-yaki bumped him on the shoulder.

“Yeah...but that is all we are allowed to do.  We aren't allowed to have any fun.”

“Oh, fun is what you make of it.  It isn't a law or anything.”

“Um...yes it is.”

Teri looked at the three kids, getting ready to accuse them of teasing her then she saw it on their faces.  That statement was the absolute truth.  “That's horrible...”  Teri clamped a hand over her mouth and sighed.  “Well we have to do something about that.  I was here getting drinks so we can throw a party.  We have to pay some debts, I guess.  Anyway, we thought we would charge admission to get the money.”  Teri looked proudly at the kids.  Unfortunately the looks on their faces showed that wasn't going to happen.

“No one would come.”  They all looked forlorn.

“Sure they would.  Everyone likes to have fun.”

“Not here...”

“Right.  It's not allowed.”  Teri-yaki's mood collapsed just like there.  “Well, come on.  I want you to meet my friends and lets see if we can't figure out what to do.  Mason is a genius and Kagami can figure out anything even if it is a bit unorthodox.”  She laughed at the thought and stood up.  “Clean up your games and I will get what I came for.  Then we head out and try to liven up this town.”  She winked at them and rushed back to the bar while they cleaned up.

“Maybe it will work...”  Marcus looked at the others and they all began to grin.


----------



## Magician (Feb 10, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

His hand clenched on the pure white hilt, a furrowed brow started to form on his face, and his anger just rose a couple decimals than normal. Such disrespect for God, and openly denying his invitation without a moments hesitation. He dropped his blade, re-sheathing it, held up his hands as a dark purplish glow illuminated his hands, the ground shook, and an unholy noise filled the air.

Breaking, and ripping through the very ground itself darkened hands of demonic creatures broke free, slowly and meticulously, their evil grins written on their faces, their purplish skin glistening and smooth. There they were, God's minions, all ten of his demons(the max he can make at the moment) all in a line around Kent. He would make his offer again, but this time, _if he were to say no_...

"This is my power," Heian started, "God's power. Gifted to me from the heavens. Your disrespect of God is evident, but alas I will forgive your actions and ask you again. But if you deny, just know, you will also be denying your life."

There it was the offer again. This time with a threat. His ten demons, albeit weak, he knew that, from someone of Kent's strength these demons would be nothing but a nuisance(another reason why he needed to train these powers), with his current stature, however, the demon's may pose more of a threat than normal, especially if Heian decides to join the fray anytime soon.

So here was the offer, it was up to Kent to decide. Either join him or _die_.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 10, 2013)

*Arya Deward
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Stronger than you, weaker than me​
"Should have known. Once a cowardly sloth, always a cowardly sloth." Arya mumbles, walking up town, with Cancer still out, tied and dumped in the cargo hold of the Emerald Isles ferry from TTT to the marine prison.

Crimson flames then erupted from the ground further ahead. Not knowing what to expect, she climbed one of the trees lining the street, leaping from one to another until she arrived at the road right outside the Deward residence. Kent was standing there, surrounded by ten hideous demonic creatures. "Another one.." she said to nobody in particular. She knew what this was the second she lay her eyes on it. A devil fruit user. She had heard much about them, and heard stories about many of them challenging the Deward Dojo. But this was the first time seeing the powers of a devil fruit for herself. Most people would either be awestruck by it, and a fair share would fear it, but Arya grimaced. "Cowardly weakling." she said, looking at the man that she presumed was the user. Average body, below average height and the precence of a swordsman. Arrogant and prideful, the worst kind. Arya can be said to be a realistic optimist. She see the good in people, but when coming face to face with people full of themselves, she had little patience.

Then, a sudden feeling of dizzyness washed over her, and she alarmingly look at her arm. How could she forgot the wound! Ripping a strip of cloth from her leg, she ties it around her wound, stopping the bleeding for now. 

After loosing so much blood, she jumped down, revealing herself. "Get out." she says to the newly arrived man, wobbling slightly from side to side.


----------



## Magician (Feb 10, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

"Get out," he heard. A voice from behind, feminine in nature, and authoritative.

He turned his gaze towards the new arrival, a young adult female, bruised and battered, a nuisance. Unsheathing his sword he pointed his blade towards the young women, murderous intent behind his words.

"This doesn't concern you," he said, "I would advise you to leave, unless you would like to forfeit your life."

He hasn't seen nor heard of her, she was nothing, not important, Kent was his goal and she was nothing but a hindrance. He would perform judgement on her, death, if she stayed to hinder him further.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 10, 2013)

West Blue

Star Islands Archipelago

Broken Arrow 

The Star Islands, a group of fifty islands that in the past was known for the dangerous wildlife and the lethal weather anomaly that wreaked havoc. Twenty or so years ago, Pirate King Kaiser D. Winter came across the area and one of the Revolutionary strongholds was positioned here after he used his Devil Fruit powers to make the lands more hospitable. 

His fall and the presence of the natives allied to him was what resulted in the W.G. and marines coming in and after a bloody siege it's currently a colony of the W.G. and many of the people displaced by the wars with the revolutionaries were offered a new beginning here. To help facilitate this a recently constructed marine facility, largely used as a prison and training facility at this point, made use of low level offenders as prison laborers. The islands are connected by a gigantic railroad system, a series of trains allowing for speedy travel between the islands.

And this is how the young Hiro Yagami and his warrior Warmonkey Gogetaended up in the region, in specific Broken Arrow Island. A few islands back the two had gotten arrested and now after getting shipped off to the processing facility they had been brought to Broken Arrow. Part of a work detail consisting out of two other criminals and their supervisor. Ensign Yukihime Shuushin.

"Alright, so let's see." The four criminals were seated, still shackled, eating the bread and water they were given to pacify them after getting dropped off by the train at.... Well near the middle of nowhere in Broken Island. "Sue Hogg." She went over the list, first was the stocky wild hogman, a member of a race of pig men native to the area. "Arrested for firing at a peace officer and theft....... Sentenced to 20 years." The sentencing seemed extreme at first glance but the work details allowed them to shave those years off fast, if they survived. 20 years could get worked off by doing 5-6 high risk jobs.

"Kappa Rivers." The second was a fishman, of the tigershark race. "Arrested for assault, 30 years."

"Hiro.....Just Hiro?" Hiro just shrugged. "And your Warmonkey Gogeta." The law in the region was, both pet and owner were legally responsible. "Arrested for pillaging a marketplace, disturbing the peace and causing seven highly pregnant women to go into labor, illegal slaughter and consumption of a stable of cows, a chicken coop, a dog house and.......Urinating on a cat?" She sighed. "Boy you've got issues, 140 years worth of them." The sentencing was a bit inflated, it happened on Knickerbocker island home to the more influential residents in the region. 

"Alright, you're under my control and like the rest of the Work Assignment Supervisors I'm uniquely equipped for my job." She pointed at the snake tattoos they all had around their necks. "With my DF ability I can program an order as I feel fit, currently you have binds on you programmed to release when you have worked out your sentences." She snapped her fingers, causing each snake to bite down on their own tails, then as they started swallowing an invisible pair of hands started choking them. With another snap of her fingers they stopped and spat out their tails again.

"Now that's for when I need to put the boot down on your throats, if you go too far they will sink those venomous teeth right in your little necks and that'll be it." Then the final disclaimer. "Try anything smart, like trying to kill me and you'll sign your own death warrants, the program will stay active up until the conditions are met, even I can't do anything about it and my death won't change anything." She released their shackles and handed out the backpacks with provisions and gear each had been given. 

"Alright, first step is to get our hands on some transportation so follow me."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 10, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*

*The man with the blood stained swords*​
As the unlikely alliance known as the Wrecking Crew drift closer to Widow's Peak people dash about closing the docks down early. With the setting sun on the horizon Zy posed at the front of the Wrecking Crew's ship with his cane in hand as they drifted closer to the hellhole known as Widow's Peak. Eyes narrowed, purple bangs fluttering about, the narrow eyed captain attempted to figure out exactly what was going on.

"Drop anchor, we'll be boarding here." Zy announced, lifting his cane and pointing it at a boy glaring up at him. "What? Why are you gawking at me, _boy_? Are you smitten by my beauty? Unfortunately for you, I don't play for that team. Break your attraction bewitched trance and run along now.

Zy's attention broke from the poor boy's glossy glare, and a pistol was quickly drawn from his top. A bullet flew at Zy's head, narrowly missing him. That didn't stop the child, he continued firing, his arm thin from malnutrition jerking back fiercely each time he took another shot.

"What!? Stop!" Zy shouted, evading gunshots by flailing about while growling. The sun was setting which meant he wouldn't have as much impact with his beams soon. Sweeping a hand, a laser struck the child in the face, sending the back of his head smacking against the wooden docks.

"MONSTER!" Pek shrieked in outrage. "HE WAS JUST A KID!"

"What?! Oh please! Fuck that snot nosed brat! He was _shooting_ at me! If you're old enough to use a gun then you'd better damn well be smart enough to realize you might have to take a shot," Zy replied with a nod, dusting off his black coat.

"You shitty pirate, you've got such a fucked up mentality! Go save my mother already," Pek snapped before kicking Zy's back, booting him off of the ship.

"Bitch!" Zy shouted while falling until his chest hit the soaked boards, making him grunt. She packed a man punch for such a dainty little brat. Climbing to his feet, his clothing wet now, Zy scratched at his head as he wondered what the best place to begin his search was. 

"Hmmm, I need to figure out a way to do this and protect my gold at the same time. HEY, KOAJ! YOU'RE ON GUARD DUTY! BLAST ANYONE THAT LOOKS AT OUR SHIP FUNNY TO SMITHEREENS! I MEAN IT! GUN 'EM DOWN LIKE DOGS! NO MERCY! KANE, COME WITH ME! WE'LL SPLIT UP AND SEARCH FOR THIS MERMAID CHICK SO WE CAN GET THE HELL OUT OF THIS DUMP!" Zy shouted, and assuming they were listening or more importantly, complying... the cocky youth strutted off.

"No worries," Pek offered Koaj with a smile. Her hand tucked itself onto her neck as she awkwardly said, "I'll stay here with you, and we'll figure out something together. I've got a gun of my own, and we've cannons, and... uh... I really need your help. Ahahaha." 

Zy ventured into Widow's Peak with his fists stuffed in the pockets of his coat, scarf masking the lower half of his face. Glancing around cautiously with perceptive magenta colored eyes, Zy passed a woman with flowing white hair and a cruel expression, who seemed to be venturing towards the docks.

As bad as things were during the day, apparently they got worse at night. People hid in their homes, inns, or random buildings while trembling. Zy couldn't help but wonder why they didn't just leave if they were so frightened? Shrugging it off, the confident young man froze in the center of a block, finding himself surrounded. "Hmm, sorry fellas, no autographs." Zy offered with a wink.

"Autograph, eh...?" He held up the picture of the exotic effeminate pirate, scowling, and a man asked, "...S'zat you?"

"I can't tell, it's a tad bit dark. Come closer?" Zy urged, and the man did so. Slamming the bottom of his cane on the man's foot, Zy tucked the curved hook around his neck, and twisted once back to back with him to send the man spinning to the ground. Guns drawn, an a clear attempt to shoot Zy, the swift and nimble youth lunged high into the air, a palm landing on the nearest ruffian's face. 

Balancing himself on the man's face, Zy performed a gymnastic rotation of his legs to circle the man while he was gunned down by a few of his allies. Leaning down as his meat shield fell, Zy booted the man into a few of the others, dashing after him. "Why do I always run into fugly thugs? Never a gorgeous lady? Cane spinning, Zy violently jabbed or struck the fallen pile of obvious bounty hunters into unconscious.

"Hey, you." Called out B. Kidd, his shout directed at Zy's back. "Purple hair, black trench coat, scarf... are you who I think you are?"

"Perhaps," Zy replied without turning. "Depends on who is asking?"

"..." B. Kidd fired on Zy, rapidly fired bullets whizzing ahead.

"...!" Zy dodged a few, but one caught him in the arm in mid roll. A well aimed beam hit Kidd between the thighs, however, sending him crashing down to his knees. A second, aimed at his face, hit B. Kidd but didn't cause much damage... it seemed to hit with the impact of a sharp slap.

"Heh, this is the best you can do?" B. Kidd replied, unimpressed. Still wincing from the cheap shot between his legs when he glanced in Zy's direction, searching for him, Kidd shook with outrage. He was gone. That blow wasn't an attack, but a tactic to flee while forcing him to avert his line of sight. "Clever bastard... I'll find you, though. You're weak, and will be quite the easy bounty."

Zy was sitting on a crate in an alley messily tying lightly ripped cloth around his injured arm. Rising once he was partially satisfied with the patch job, the sound of screams and fighting could be heard. The curious young man ventured to the opposite side of the alley and stumbled upon... well, it could only be described as a blood bath of sorts. Were these men dead or alive...?


Out of what was once a far larger crowd of spectators, only the curious and fearless remained. It was still somehow a fairly They were all captivated by something.

"Who did this?" Zy questioned, mostly to himself while standing on his toes to try to get a glimpse of what was happening from the back of the massive crowd. Taking it upon himself to answer, a hunched over wheezing man with a thick mustache replied, "...that guy happened. He's been on the stage fighting for what seems like hours. I don't know. Every time someone comes, he cuts them down. He's, he's like a monster."

_Hours...? Probably not. That's impossible._










​
Zy leaped onto the shoulders of two men to get a clear view of the person in question, and was immediately taken aback. Exactly how many men had he taken out...? They were everywhere, either unconscious or groaning and unmoving. Standing over them was a blind folded swordsman with spiky red hair towered on stage with piles of fallen men still bleeding at his feet. 

"Well then..." Zy managed after releasing an appreciative whistle, followed by a grin. "What a glorious bastard. Almost as much as I am. _Almost._"

After the men had been cut down, who had to attempt to cut him down out of a need to not harm the very expensive mermaid, marines arrived on the scene. _Wait a second... what in the hell are marines doing in a dump like this? Not that I particularly care, or that it's any of my business... but it doesn't make any sense. Just how deeply connected are they to the slave trade? They're also ignoring all of the crime here. Hmm, how very suspicious~ I suspected some shady shit, but just how dirty is the World Government willing to get their hands...?_

"You! On the stage! Step down or you'll be gunned down!" A marine blurted, his eyes wide with outrage and fury.

Zy crossed his arms, sighing. He hated getting involved in the drama of another person. Especially a guy. Maybe a girl... an incredibly attractive one with a nice rack. Yeah, that was a good time to show off. Still, on that stage... was a mermaid. Could it be Pek's mother? Only one way to find out. Running across the heads of onlookers glued upon the fight while ignoring their shouts of protest or outrage, Zy's beam allowed him an assisted jump.

Spiraling in a smooth flip, Zy landed on the stage, and tucked his hands on his sides... smirking back at the marines. "You know who I am, don't you? It'd be a shame if I had to blast the head off of this mermaid, wouldn't it?"

The marines froze in terror, and their captain shouted, "Don't do it! You fool! Do you have any clue what you're doing?!"

One of his subordinates whispered into his ear, and the captain yelled, "You! THE INCONSEQUENTIAL BEAM-MAN!"

"Oh come on you toe jerking flag suckers!" Zy blurted. "How hard could it be to remember one word?!" 

Facing Tengu, suddenly, Zy bobbed his head and offered a quick, "Sup? Names Zy. Prince of the Sea. Spectacular Beam-Man. Glorious Bastard. Champion of sex. Master Treasure Hunter. Odalike Super Star. Looks like we're kinda in the same boat, buddy. What'dya say you help me get this mermaid outta here?"

The captain shouted, "No you don't! Screw it, take them down! Just make sure not to hit the mermaid!"

"Psst. Listen, man. Let's work together, yeah? When I lift this thing, attack 'em..." Zy whispered, hoping the total stranger would work with him.

Muscles flexing, Zy suddenly hefted up the fish tank with an astonishing display of strength from such a thin youth, his slender arms bulging. Blood stained his cloth as his injury bled, but Zy endured, bloodshot eyes conveying his internal struggle. "You... really wanna do that...?!" Zy shouted at the marines, eyes widening as he grinned daringly.

"Shit... lower your guns," commanded the Captain, sneering.

Despite his orders the sound of footsteps could be heard approaching for many directions. The place would soon be full of marines or slavers, it was hard to tell which at this point.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 10, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
Miracle Pirates-Swordsman
East Blue: Seashell Inn, Blueheart island.*


Jonathan jumped out of bed at the sound of the ruckus, he grabbed his sword and ran to the agape window. "Leave some for me why don't you?" he unsheathed his sword and leaped through the window. landing on one of the marines, he then proceeded to strike agaisnt every marine within reach with his sword.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2013)

*Kane Newman
*Widow's Peak
_______

Stepping out of the ship, Kane let the fresh air hit him, his crimson red tattered cloak billowing in the sea breeze. Stretching his arms and placing his katana on his broad shoulders, Kane moved out, not really sure where he was going. Before doing so, though, he turned to face Pek. " Try and understand. We're pirates, not heroes, miss. I can't speak for myself, but I'm more than certain a fella like Zidane is in this for the money," he frowns at the unconscious kid, head buried in the sand, "if you weren't prepared for a little bit of wreckin', you shouldn't have gotten pirates to do your job." He finished, before turning around and setting out, the sun's rays reflecting off of his sunglasses. 

"Hey you!" A voice called out.

"Huh?" Kane frowned, turning around, in time to see a single lead bullet whizzing towards his face. Instinctively, Kane moved his face out of the way, barely evading the projectile loading into his face and moved in, bashing shooter's face in with the scabbard of his katana, before drawing the blade, spinning around and slashing horizontally across his chest, instantly downing the bounty hunter. "Piece of shit." He muttered, sheathing his sword.

Kane kept moving, and eventually he saw the target. Rising over a hill in the distance was a tall wooden building, with a large flashy sign on the roof and a crowd of people outside. "Jackpot!" Kane's grinned. 

"Hey, is that who I think it is?"

"Yeah . . . the sunglasses and cloak look familiar."

Faint whispers were heard in the crowd and stares were flung as Kane approached the building. The muttering then got drowned out by the sound of howling, and growls. From the crowd, emerged a small pack of pure white wolves with bloodshot eyes, a single man standing behind them with a whip in hand. "I'm afraid you're going to have to leave." He said. 

"What, why?" Kane's eyes hovered over the whip, and to the dogs. He sensed a fight.

"Your presence is disrupting our customers, and you're clearly not . . . " The man looked at Kane's tattered cloaks with barely veiled disgust and distaste in his eyes and voice. "The type of customers we wish to attract."

"Who the hell do you think I am?!" Kane's eyes narrowed behind his orange coloured shades. "Do you think I'm some push-over that's going to leave just because some punk told me to? Fuck that. I'm staying right here."

"Then I'm afraid I'm going to have to force you to leave." The suited man sighed, and cracked his whip. "Attack." He ordered, and the wolves obeyed, charging towards Kane in expertly trained formation.

Throwing the scabbard off, Kane revealed his katana and slashed at the first wolf, cutting into it and staining it's white fur coat with it's blood, and kicking away another one. The other two, however found their way to his sword arm and bit into his hand, causing him to cry out in pain and drop his katana. Through gritted teeth, Kane smiled. "Who . . . the hell . . . " And without warning, the head of the wolf exploded, bits of flesh and blood flying out as a fountain of blood erupted from it's now headless neck, as a blood stained drill formed on Kane's hand. "Do you think I am?"

"Wait . . . " The man took of his sunglasses and frowned. "Red cloak, blue hair, katana, drill . . . you couldn't be . . ."

"That's right, jackass!" Kane's grimace turned into a full grin. "It's me, Kane Newman!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Fireflies danced in front of Kent's vision, mixing with the sparks his own body was still giving off. The last vestiges of his remaining strength flickered in the air as he slowly began to lose consciousness.

It was slipping into an enormously powerful tide of red and black. For a moment he just wanted to embrace it - to wade out into the dark and bloody waters until he was completely swallowed up by it.

It felt a lot like death.

Kent had died before. Mostly. It wasn't a pleasant experience, and he had sworn he would never face his own death again, but here, bleeding and exhausted on some tiny island in the middle of nowhere North Blue, he wanted nothing more than to just...stop.

Lightning flared. His eyes snapped open. His vision was blurry, hazy, but _there_. He was still alive. He wasn't out of the fight yet. 

_Things_ surrounded him, all grotesque limbs and glistening, purplish skin. But they weren't the real threat. The pale freak in the purple overcoat was who he should be focusing on.

"Get out," He heard someone say from outside his field of vision. It sounded like Arya. Kent felt himself smile. 

_Fuckin crazy mama bear._

He stood. The sparks streaming from his body solidified, becoming a pale imitation of his Tesla Cloak - but still something. He glanced over at where the voice had come from, and saw Arya standing there, weakened but undaunted. 

"Sorry about the company," he said, nodding towards the creepy pale guy. "I make the weirdest friends, right?"

Without waiting for her reply, he moved. One of the demons flew backwards, hitting a wall with a spine shattering crunch, and then Kent was on another one, beating it back with a flurry of lightning enhanced blows. This one crumpled to the ground, down but probably not out, and then Kent went after the pale guy himself.

A lightning covered foot went directly for the strange man's head. "I politely!" Kent roared, *"reject your invitation!"*


----------



## Magician (Feb 10, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

He held his sword to this woman, watching her, wondering if he should kill her on the spot or save it for later. He did have other things to attend to after all. The girl was interesting nonetheless, her well toned body showed that she was at the peak of physical fitness and her stance was one of an experienced fighter. He half considered offering her to join his crew as well, something told him it wouldn't work.

There was a sharp sparkle, rippling through his ears, it was bright and the light was seen even from his eyes. He heard screeches and cackling noise of his demons dissipating one by one. He knew Kent was strong, stronger than any one of his demons, but to take out all of them, in _his_ state. That was astounding, a smile couldn't help but creep his lips as he turned around. A foot blazed with lightning, coming towards his face, smile still wide from Heian, he pulled up his guard as the impact sent him flying and crashing into the ground.

Managing a sitting position, he noticed the burning sensation from his forearms, lightning scorching the exterior of the skin and bones shaking from the kick itself. Chuckling a bit from excitement, he pushed aside the pain and pulled out his sword, pointing it at Kent.

"You caught me when my guard was down," he spoke, "Although impressive, don't expect it to happen again. You're strong and we need more men like you who will change this world and lead the new generation. You may not accept my invitation now, but you will. I promise you that. You will join me, even if by force."

With that he charged at Kent, jumped sky high in the air and coming down with his sword, smile still on his face. The excitement of finally meeting a strong opponent.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
The town square erupted into chaos, as over a dozen newly freed prisoners made their escape, some preferring to vent their frustrations against the Marines. Izzy waved at Roy from the crowd. "C'mon!" she cried. Roy bowed towards her with a flourish. "Go on Ms. Roseo. May we meet again on the high seas when the sun is high and all shadows are where they belong." Izzy bit her lower lip with hesitation for a second but then turned about and sped away. 

Roy grinned. "Good girl." He squared up with Commander Cross atop the execution stage. "Tell me where the shadow woman is?"   

"Dead men deserve no answers," Cross growled, swiping at the air with his silver cutlass. In a heartbeat Cross bridged the distance between them. Roy barely avoiding being impaled in the chest, rolling out of the way of the silver blade and bouncing back to his feet. Cross gave him no chance to recover, blitzing Roy with a nonstop barrage of slashes. Roy thrust both his palms outwards, propelling himself backwards along a current of wind.  "You're much faster than that ensign," Roy declared in a huff, as he broke to a halt at the edge of the stage.  

Cross looked almost offended. "Do not compare a lowly ensign to one such as myself. I am a commander of the Royal Marines!" 

"I'll take that into consideration for next time," Roy commented dryly. He spun about the air like a corkscrew, whipping his leg around violently and kicking outward. *"Aero Slicer!"* 

A looping air slash flew towards Cross. The marine appeared unimpressed, however, bisecting the air wave with a downward swing of his cutlass. "You're not the only one who can use wind as a weapon," Cross declared, stabbing at Roy with sudden force, generating a bullet shaped projectile. Roy had no time to think, instinctively spinning his hands about and forming a miniature vortex. The air bullet dispersed against the vortex. Roy grinned. "You may be able to use the wind, but _I am_ the wind..." His grin turned into a gasp suddenly as Cross's silver cutlass tore through his left shoulder, so fast that Roy barely registered the movement. Cross loomed over him. "Apparently not as fast as the wind," he retorted. Roy collapsed to one knee and chuckled. 

"I will have my answers..." 

He grabbed hold of the cutlass with his bare right hand, clenching down tightly. Blood seeped between Roy's fingers as he rose to his feet, a wild light dancing in his eyes. Cross attempted to retract the blade but Roy held tight. The marine plunged the blade even deeper, almost cleanly through Roy's shoulder. Roy laughed wildly as the blade slid past his blood drenched fingers.  

"You're insane!" Cross exclaimed. 

Roy nodded. "It's in my blood. The same blood that ran through the veins of Kaiser D. Winter and Gol D. Roger!" Roy slowly pushed towards Cross, gritting his teeth through the pain. "Now tell me the name of the woman who took your shadow?" 

Suddenly a gigantic barrel shaped figure descended from above, shaking the stage with its impact. To call it a robot would've been kind, spindly vacuum tube arms and legs connected to a glorified steel oil drum. A familiar face peeked out of a central porthole. Roy blinked in disbelief. "Izzy?!" 

The girl knocked Cross off the stage with a gleaming metal fist and grabbed up Roy. *"NO! I STILL NEED ANSWERS!!"* Roy screamed, but his words were drowned out by the thundering sound of rocket boosters as Izzy shot upwards into the night sky.


----------



## kluang (Feb 10, 2013)

Kuno said:


> *West Blue...
> 
> Yammercreek Town...*
> 
> ...



*West Blue...

Yammercreek Town...*


Bombera peeks out from his hideout inside the ship and sees the pirates has left. He cautiously climbs down from the ship and heads towards the town.

"Yammercreek Town." he whispers as he pass the town sign. "Gotta find some booze first."

"You halt!!!"

Bombera turns around and sees a couple of police officers running towards him.

"You breaking curfew young man."

"I am?"

"You need to come with us to the station."

"For what? Look I just arrive here. My name is Bombera...."

"Are you with them?"

"Who?"

"Those pirates!!!"

 Bombera looks around and see the buildings still in one piece. If those pirates did this town it would be obvious.

"Well?"

"Well what?"

"Are you with those 'things'?"

"Calling them things isnt nice, officers. And no. I'm not."

"I don't buy your story."

"Neither do I."

"You need to come with us, young man."

This gonna get ugly.


----------



## DVB (Feb 10, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea
*

Diego and Jonathon's instursion had served to stop the Marines. While they could deal with the townsfolk despite them having the numbers, here there was a swordsman and two Devil Fruit users. 

"Men, we are at a disadvantage here," a voice rung out.

Marine Captain and Doctor Todd Sweeniestien stepped forward and examed the three pirates. While he wanted to go and start cutting people up, he needed to be pragmatic and level-headed. He needed to maintain a level of professionaism.

Instead, he gave them a very creepy smile as he led his men away.

Diego did not like that guy.

"Hey pal, thanks for helping us out."

"You see that chain? He's a Devil Fruit user!"

The crowd dispersed while giving thanks to them and returning the Fishman for them to be worke don.

"What's the deal with that? We usually don't see alotta folk fight the Marines... or stick for Fishman like that," Diego asked the innkeeper.

"Well, we're a different bunch. We learned to all understand one another," the innkeeper, a woman named Ann stated. 

"You are all strong. We haven't seen anyone like that since Lana," she stated.

"Who's here?" Diego asked.

"She's a newcomer. A beautiful mermaid from the Grand Line, she helped protect us a few times and she knows alot of navigation," she explained.

"GUYS! GET YOUR BUTTS DOWN! THERE IS AN AWESOME ASS-KICKING MERMAID WHO KNOWS NAVIGATION! WE ARE INVITING HER NOW!" he shouted. Ann laughed at his excitement.

When the others got down, she began leading to where Lana was staying at.

Around, he saw there were a lotta of people with wounds, minor or major. Not just the people, but also the fishmen and merfolk. He alo caught side of a large and heavily guarded pagoda in the middle of town.

He wonder who will ask about this place.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 11, 2013)

*Kagami*


She sat on the roof of a building to try and think. She always thought better in high places. They needed balloons. You can’t have a party without balloons but this stupid town didn’t have any balloons. No streamers, no party poppers, no confetti – nothing! Not even cake. 

No cake.

NO CAKE!

“Ugh, maybe Aadish should blow up this place. Any place without cake is a place that doesn’t deserve to live!” Her eyes wandered and she saw a bakery, tucked in the corner of an alley. “There may be hope yet!”

She leaped down and bounded towards the shop, peered into the window and drooled a little. 

“Oh yeah, that’s the stuff!” 

Security on all the places was light as there was no crime, so a little cough and Kagami leaned against the door and ripped the lock off it’s wooden nest. “hehehehe.” Kagami giggled evilly and snatched up as many goodies as she could. Not knowing that they held a dark secret.


*Mason.*

How did someone as brilliant as he get landed with distributing fliers? He looked at the hastily drawn pamphlets which simply had Kagami’s signature winking face with an over zealous grin and a what looked like a thumbs up. “Most Awesomest Party ever! You’re cordially invited! Be there or we’ll blow up your town!”

Was Awesmoest even a word? He was sure had Kagami any degree of power that she would change the dictionary so that words like that and ‘for-realsies’ would be part of everyday language. He shuddered.

He idly posted the invites through the letterboxes before he came across a curious looking building. It looked drab, even in comparison to the dullness of the buildings in town. It seemed to suck the colour out of the atmosphere surrounding it. Worth a look.

Mason came across a rusted plaque that read “Time Out” and had a large fence around it. 

“A prison?” A few snips of from a wire cutter and the investigation was underway. Mason’s wirey body slipped from shadow to shadow, before silently picking a lock. The guards were asleep – it seemed that the folk here were not rowdy; very compliant it would seem. 

The prison itself was typical – in a shoddy state of repairs, the squeak and scuttling of rats and oddly colder inside than it was outside. Mason continued distributing the fliers into the cells. Perhaps he’d get Aadish to help them out with their little logistical problem.

He came to a huge bolted door. This seemed different. An ominous feeling came from behind it. He’d likely tell Aadish not to release who or whatever was behind that door. He sighed – not that he would listen. Damn guy got into such a frenzy, not that it mattered. They could all get blown up for all he cared. Humans were such trash. 

His job was complete though and looked at his fingers. He had glitter all over them – and likely in his hair too. “I hate my captain.”


----------



## Abbil (Feb 11, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / Widow's Peak*

"Fff..!  'Guard the ship?!'  Does he think I'm his fucking servant or something?"  Koaj ranted angrily, glaring off at where the two others had vanished to.  Luckily for them, a thought had occurred to her during the trip... One that might well convince her to assist them.

"Kid.  Yell if you see anyone coming.  I have to check something."  She called to the girl who had tried to comfort her, despite the lack of need.  As this was the only person she had met on this ship that she didn't want to punch in the face, she gave the girl a light pat on the head as she passed, heading for the captain's cabin.

A few moments later, her suspicions were proven correct.  With a shout of rage, she threw the cargo manifest against a wall, eyes blazing.  As much as she might hate being ordered about without even a by-your-leave, she would do what she could to make sure the slavers here were dealt as much chaos as possible.  After all, finding herself listed as cargo to be sent here, to Widow's Peak was an offense she couldn't just overlook.  If her best bet for making those responsible pay was to watch the ship and turn a couple of lunatics loose, then that was exactly what she was going to do.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle East Blue]​*​
[The Luck of D?]​
After almost having his head blown off, Cyrus finds a nice little spot tucked just enough out of the way for him to feel at ease. The scent that hung in the air told him it was a Pecan tree, though it was hardly the time of year for them to be eatable. But furthermore, there was a very familiar scent that wafted just faintly in the air.  ?There is little use in hiding; I know you?re here boy.? is stated as he stretched. A small boy walked from the shadows, his head held low ?Sorry mister.? is apologized as Cyrus slid down the rough bark of the tree, a still indifferent look floated about his features.  ?I doubt you meant for that to happen, but now you see how idle chat can lead to instances of problems, right?? is asked, the boy falls to his seat, his eyes still cast to the grass.  ?You?re going to leave aren?t you?? he asks, ignoring the question that was poised at him.  ?I go where the winds take me; it was never meant for me to stay in any one place.? is replied his eyes slowly closing.  ?Besides? One of Cyrus? eyes pop back open to let him see the young one,  ?people tend not to like my kind hanging around.? is added, referring to the fact he was a Devil Fruit user with a habit for petty theft.

?But, but you?re not a bad man!? the boy exclaims he gaze finally shooting up to meet that sole eye. The willow reed in Cyrus? mouth lightly bends as he give a bit of a smile,  ?Sometimes it?s not about being a good or bad man, sometimes it?s simply about principles.? is replied, a confused look crosses the boy?s feature, ?What do you mean? I don?t understand.? tears almost well in the boy?s eyes as he spoke.  ?That?s the gift of youth, to see the world in black and white. Good and bad. When you get older, you?ll come to understand that the world is neither, but full of shades of gray.? is replied as Cyrus yawned, stretching he gives the boy one final look. ?You can live with us, mom wouldn?t mind, promise!? the boy shouts standing as if it were decided, but Cyrus merely shook his head,  ?Speaking of your mother, its late shouldn?t you be getting home. She?ll be worried.? the boy?s face twists in disappointment, ?Mom, she?? a finger lands on the boy?s lips causing him to be silent. He didn?t know the situation he was about to be informed of, but he knew what was to come. 

 ?I assure you, no matter what you may think, she indeed cares.? he states firmly. The boy pulls his face away biting his lip as he did, ?How do you know?? he asks softly, Cyrus gives a reaffirming smile.  ?Experience, it?s the mother of wisdom.? Cyrus offers with a grin. The boy pauses then looks to Cyrus, ?Who?s the father?? ~

Deep in the shadows of the woods a large grin spreads under two wide eyes, there was no mistaking it this creature was one of ?them? after a low chuckle the crooked grin and eyes fade into the darkness. ~~

[The Morn]

Air splitting in the wake of an attack causes Cyrus to stir, his eyes shooting open. The gleaming sheen of a sharp edge barreled recklessly toward him. Sliding down onto the ground further he narrowly avoids a very close shave, that being of his head from his body, the large double headed ax splintering a large portion of the tree he had slept against.  ?What the hell?!? Cyrus yells this was the second time in as many days he?d been so rudely awaken at the behest of violence.  ?Oh, you?re good.? a light chuckle came from the person as he spoke, that sinister grin never fading. Before Cyrus was a tall lanky man dressed in a loose tank top and baggy shorts, his sandals looked to be little more than twisted rawhide. One hand was in his messy hair while the other sat firmly on his hip with the beads that hung there draped down a length of his shorts.    ?Name?s Eustace Froste, and I?m a D hunter. I hate ?em all.? he boasts planting the thumb of the hand that was in his hair in his skinny chest. Cyrus? eyes narrows, the man had left his unusually large weapon in the tree, his hazy black eyes trace back to the man whose grin never seemed to fade. 

 ?Okay, but that has what to do with me?? Cyrus knew the answer was probably going to be a pain, but he had to know why he was attacked, and not just assume. The man dropped his hand from his chest, and that smile almost wavers,  ?Can?t put two and two together huh, you?re a D.?,  ?I?m a what??,  ?And you haf to die.? with that Eustace seems to pull a large hand canon from nowhere.  ?Crap? this was going to be one of those days.~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 11, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle East Blue]​*​
[The Luck of D? II]​
Cyrus holds both hands up in a futile attempt to not be shot, but that grin only widens across Froste?s features.  ?Oh, no no no. You don?t seem to understand, I?m a hunter.? he informs bringing the sights up to bare on Cyrus? head.  ?And a hunter doesn?t allow his prey to live, no they have to die.? he chuckles, his right index finger gently resting on the trigger.  ?Do I not at least get a last request?? Cyrus asks, the thought seemed ridiculous to ask, but Cyrus was desperate. But to his surprise a quizzical look crossed Eustace?s face and his weapon slowly started to lower.  ?How improper of me, of course you can have a last request, as long as it?s not for me to let you live.? the statement seemed like it didn?t happen, but the scrawny man lowered his boom stick. If Cyrus could sweat in Hybrid mode, he may just have sweat beading on his brow at that moment. The reed in his mouth bent downward, a grin spreading across the Hare?s lips.  ?Bye? and in a flash Cyrus was gone, only a trail of dust where he stood could be seen. 

That grin falls from Eustace?s lips; he?d been hornswoggled, bamboozled no! Bamswoggled??!! In a flash the canon is raised and shots echo through the woods,  ?Get back here! You ain?t dead yet!? he shouts while giving chase. Eustace only takes a moment or two to fire his gun.










​
The chase quickly spills from the woods that surrounded Chapel Mill, named for the church that was once a mill, and into the actual town itself. Eustace yells something from a distance, but Cyrus wasn?t? going to stop, rounding a fenced corner the Hare-man inadvertently leads to the death of another post as it?s blown to smithereens.  ?I said STOP!? Eustace yells, almost out of breath. He had never run so much in his life.  ?When I catch you, you?ll wish you were dead!? he again shouts his large gun waving in the air. This threat only lingers for the briefest of moments before he levels the gun on Cyrus again and opens fire.  ?Get down lady!? Cyrus shouts darting by a woman as she walked along. Spinning, she gasps trying to keep the bags of groceries in her hands, well there in her clutches as the shot rings out across the sleepy town. A harrowing scream escapes the large lady?s lips as one of the bags she was trying to hold onto explodes, covering her in applesauce, milk and chunks of lettuce. 

 ?Sorry fatso, wasn?t aiming at you.? Eustace offers in apology while zipping pass her. ?Well, I never!? the woman shouts spiking the other sack of food she was carrying. Eustace may have replied again in kind, but she attempted to speak when another booming shot echoes off. This time it?s a poor bronze figurehead that is hit as Cyrus just ducks out of view. Another missed shot, that shatters a portion of wall, directs Cyrus into an alley. Where he comes to a screeching halt running into a barrel-chested man in a sharp dark blue suit, the many earrings that line his left ear ring as Cyrus hits the ground with an oomph.

Cyrus? image reflected in the man?s dark glasses, the dark smirk that crossed his face only a deterrent as Eustace stepped out of breath into the narrow street.  ?Eh, heh, heh, heh. Thanks.? he pants, but they weren?t here to help him, and a silver surface fills Eustace?s vision and several hundred volts of electricity courses through his body. A skinny red haired man steps from the shadows as Eustace crumples. Aside from the weapon in his hands he wore the same dark colored suit. ?Well, if it isn?t the fellow who beat Julius.? Is mused as he squatted to get face to face with Cyrus, placing the tip of his weapon on Cyrus? chin he smiles, ?You?re coming with us.? ~


[Town Underbelly]

The two well-dressed men pushed Cyrus along a lonely street with the larger one dragging Eustace by irons they had slapped on him. He was being pushed toward a large stone building, that once looked like it may be a Marines Headquarters, but long forgotten and fallen into dilapidation. Cyrus elevated an eyebrow these two didn?t strike him as Marines. Upon entering the building, that thought is affirmed; the place stank of booze and piss. Coming to a large wooden structure, Cyrus is pushed into it causing the wares atop it to rattle. From above he feels eyes fall on him. Casting his gaze up he catches a thin face framed in dark hair. Unnaturally dark eyes seem to stare into his soul. Above the eyes is a small tilak placed just in the center of the face?s forehead. ?So, this is he is it?? the man asks sitting back into his seat. The larger man nods in passing still dragging Eustace. ?What?s your name stranger?? is asked from above, but Cyrus was busy watching Eustace being carted into the back. The sound of iron bars latching can be heard. ?Ahem.? Is coughed pulling Cyrus back to reality. For a capture, he was at least formal. 

 ?Tiberius.? Cyrus states, looking back up to the man, who is seen writing in a book, ?Have a last name Tiberius?? is asked, those dead eyes turning back to him. Blinking Cyrus merely takes a step back,  ?Does it look like I can afford a last name?? ~~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 11, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Cyler stood there examining the doctor, his frame, posture, and the ability to lead his men away so easily with just a smile. While Diego talked with the innkeeper Cyler began thinking about the other doctor. _'Why would he need to attack peaceful people, or people who are willing to fight for each other? A marine to cause mayhem, that is strange considering what they are supposed to uphold. As well as, a doctor shouldn't inflict such wounds and try to even kill others.'_ "GUYS! GET YOUR BUTTS DOWN! THERE IS AN AWESOME ASS-KICKING MERMAID WHO KNOWS NAVIGATION! WE ARE INVITING HER NOW!" He looked up, reached down, and picked up his chibi. "Time to move forward I guess." Cyler ran to Diego and eventually they followed Ann to a strange part of town. All of these merfolk were injured and hurt. Cyler took this opportunity to examine them, he squatted down took out his glasses, which were more like a glass from his pocket and put them on. He reached over and retracted immediately because they flinched away. Cyler retreated and continued on with his group and saw a largely guarded pagoda. "What is going on for a doctor to cause this much damage? Does it involve something important in that guarded area, Ann?"

*Fin
Location: East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin ate some food and left the boat to go back into the city to find and fight Peg. 
---
The black smith finished breaking off useless pieces and connected the important parts carefully. It was soon finished. As this happened Peg removed her wooden arm and motioned for the black smith to put it on her. Instantly the blacksmith used the tools that she was using to help the arm along against her. Peg raised her left wooden arm and protected herself from the downward thrust of both weapons. With a quick sweep of her legs she took down the black smith. "I don't have time for this." She kicked her chin, knocking her out. Peg walked over, picked up the metal prosthetic. She designed it for it to fit around the nub of her arm and connect to the shoulder and back. This way the person who has the prosthetic is able to have the most control and maneuverability out of the arm by all of the metal strings, gears, and metal barrings that are practically connected to the flesh. With a quick tug and tie of the metal straps she tied off her new arm. Peg looks down on herself and her face sours, "I need to get a new outfit. I can't be getting revenge in something so flimsy." Her eyes turn towards the black smith.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Kent grimaced, the lightning around him fading after its brief revival. Though not reduced back to the pathetic sparks they had been just a few minutes ago, the lightning cloak was certainly lacking a certain...well...spark. Fucking puns.

That kick had been most of what was left in him. If the creepy pale guy somehow managed to survive, Kent didn't really have a plan. 

"You caught me when my guard was down," The pale man said, emerging from the dust with hardly a scratch on him. "Although impressive, don't expect it to happen again. You're strong and we need more men like you who will change this world and lead the new generation. You may not accept my invitation now, but you will. I promise you that. You will join me, even if by force."

Well, shit.

Then the pale guy moved, and he was _fast_. Maybe not as fast as Kent was at full charge, but Kent wasn't at full charge, and besides, the pale guy seemed to have the strength and toughness to make up for it. His sword slashed down at Kent, slashing through his forearms with a spray of blood.

_Going to have to reinforce the plates in my forearms to make better shields._

Kent stumbled back, lightning stil flickering around him, and shot off a desperate bolt of electricity. The pale guy batted it away with his sword and charged again, forcing Kent to retreat further. 

The sword strikes were coming faster now, and Kent couldn't dodge them all. Blood sprayed like a fine mist, tinging the lightning around his body with pink and red. Kent panted and through kicks, punches, stray bolts of lightning, _anything_ at the new assailant, but nothing seemed to connect solidly enough to give him any breathing room. 

He was fading fast. For the love of god (not this guy, not for the love of him at all) where was Arya? He...wasn't sure he was going to make it through this without help.


----------



## kluang (Feb 11, 2013)

*West Blue...

Yammercreek Town...*

Bombera knocks both of the police out and hide their unconscious body in an alleyway before continuing into the town.

"I need booze, bed and women."

He looks at his left and right began to wonder if this place is even have people. "What a strange town. Too quiet even for a police control town."

In the distance he saw some lights comes towards him and he quickly move into the alleyway and hides behind the boxes.

"This town stinks. Something is amiss here."


----------



## DVB (Feb 11, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Seashell Town, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

"What is going on for a doctor to cause this much damage? Does it involve something important in that guarded area, Ann?"

Ann looked visably shaken before she let out a sigh. 

"He is not just a doctor. He is also a Marine Captain and the one in charge of the Marine squadron here. Dr. Todd Sweeniestien. Hesometimes comes into towns and demands we surrender some of the fishmen here. While a good deal of his squad treat them badly, he doesn't do it out of hatred. He seems to have this bizarre fascination with merfolk, humans and fishmen.," Ann explains to the trio.

Diego looked pretty surprised.

"Of course, they are not as back as Jim and his gang," she stated as she rubbed a bruise on her arm.

"Humans, fishmen, merfolk... we al understand one another... However, there are those who don't to understand or don't care," she stated. "So we all protect each other," she concluded before they ended up in front of the door.

"Lana, Lana Bluebell. You have guests wanting to see you," Ann stated. Diego was not the type to give up.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 11, 2013)

*Fin
Location: East Blue> The Stretch*

Fin slowly floated within the maze of buildings and found himself upon giant barrels attached to the ground. "The mortars." Peg emerged from the side of it and was finishing her adjustments. "Peg!" Her head turned to the sound of Fin's voice. "Ahh, the poor little merman I took down in one punch. You are far below me. Anyways, I'm just about to destroy this horrible place with their own weapons how sweet is that?" Her anger was palpable, Fin kicked off the ground with his tail and safely floated back down next to Peg. Her clothes were different now, she wore a brown vest and poofy pants that looked familiar to him. "What are you talking about." Fin was so confused by her words. "What don't you get." She turned at him. "I'm destroying The Stretch with their very own mortars. I took control of them and put in new coordinates for them to fire at." Peg turned around and began to walk back to the control room. Fin kicked off again towards her and suddenly saw bodies laying on the ground. "Those who get in my way, have no chance of forgiveness." Peg turned around and clenched her fists as Fin stopped in his tracks.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 11, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
Miracle pirates: Swordsman
East Blue, seashell Inn, blueheart island*

The marines retreated as their Captain gave the order. As they left, Jon shouted after them. "The Hell with you cowards!" He was about to chase after them but then diego shouted.

"GUYS! GET YOUR BUTTS DOWN! THERE IS AN AWESOME ASS-KICKING MERMAID WHO KNOWS NAVIGATION! WE ARE INVITING HER NOW!" he shouted. Ann laughed at his excitement.

"He is not just a doctor. He is also a Marine Captain and the one in charge of the Marine squadron here. Dr. Todd Sweeniestien. Hesometimes comes into towns and demands we surrender some of the fishmen here. While a good deal of his squad treat them badly, he doesn't do it out of hatred. He seems to have this bizarre fascination with merfolk, humans and fishmen.," Ann explains to the trio.

the explanation didn't do anything but increase the growing disgust Jon felt towards the marine captain and his crew.

Jonathan reluctantly sheathed his blade and followed after the others. Eventually they came to a part of the town that was filled with injured merfolk. 'More work from those Fucking cowards, i bet!' he thought to himself, gripping the pommel of his sword tighter.

then they spotted a heavily guarded pagoda and cyler said,"What is going on for a doctor to cause this much damage? Does it involve something important in that guarded area, Ann?"

"He is not just a doctor. He is also a Marine Captain and the one in charge of the Marine squadron here. Dr. Todd Sweeniestien. He sometimes comes into towns and demands we surrender some of the fishmen here. While a good deal of his squad treat them badly, he doesn't do it out of hatred. He seems to have this bizarre fascination with merfolk, humans and fishmen.," Ann explains to the trio.

The explanation didn't do much but increase the growing disgust Jon had towards the marine captain and his crew.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Psicom|South Blue*

*[Sleeping Tree, South Blue]​*​
[Quelling the Blaze IX]​
Sam rolled her eyes at the question, was she hearing this runt right? If it weren’t for the fact that she couldn’t stand all that well at the moment she’d probably have gotten up and knee this pup in his family jewels.  “Is there any other way to become an Ex anything?” she snaps in a tizzy, but before she could give Kai the scowl of a lift time, she had to take a moment as she was starting to get lightheaded again.  “Don’t overdo it Sam, you’re still weak.” the large bird states. Again Sam rolls her eyes, a dunderheaded buffoon and an overprotective nanny. She wanted to get sarcastic, but knew in her condition she couldn’t avoid the retaliatory peck. As the nausea and fuzziness ebbed she cast her aqua colored eyes back on the blond brick head. There was something off about him, well about his introduction to be more precise. Refusing to give a direct answer, transitional phase? This all has ex-con or pirate written all over it. In either instant she’d already put two bullets in his head, just to make sure. But these were extraordinary circumstances; she was no longer an official Marine.

 “As much as I’d rather cut you into Seaking bait, you have a point kid.” Sam states while trying her best to stand.  “And if I know Sparkplug like I think I know him, this has become a Code Black situation.” is added atop shaky legs. Cutting her glance from Annie to Kia the almost what da fuck looks she received reminded her that she was no longer in the company of Black Ops, so Code Black probably didn’t register.  “Code Black means one of two things. Sweep and Burn or Ashen.” Boko explains, but again neither Annie nor Kai was Black Ops, so even his explanation was well, lacking.  “I elaborate for the bird, Sweep and Burn is a protocol for sweeping the immediate area, finding witnesses and discovering what they know. If they know too much, they are labeled Pirates and killed or arrested. Ashen is they burn this entire fucking island to the ground.” Sam states

 “Given that Sleeping Tree is Pro-World Government, Sparkplug will more than likely execute Sweep and Burn.” Sam clarifies, though the answer still leaves a bad taste in both Kai and Annie’s mouths.  “What? We’re… Black Ops, we don’t exactly go by the normal codes of Marine Conduct. We do things that the Government wouldn’t be seen doing. In compensation we are well paid, but on that flip note we all are, well as you can see. Expendable.” ~

[Elsewhere] 

~Smack!!~

“Wake up Hector, can’t have you sleeping all day.” The voice trails to the large man, but his hazel eyes slowly start to open. Hector strained, he couldn’t recall what had happened, and the last thing he could remember was a name, Doc Whiskey? Opening his eyes, he could see nothing; it was very much like these goons to leave someone in the dark, quite literally. “Good, good you’re awake”,  “Shall we proceed then?”,  “Only when I give the okay.” the last voice was distinctly female, the leader of this Council of Corruption. Jasmine ‘Black Heart’ Crown, retired Marine. Her cruelty toward Pirates and the like back in her day was legendary and only marginally beat out by Bloody Mary and Garrick himself. * “Wha…”*,  “You will not speak, unless spoken to, is that understood former Rear Admiral?” … … …  “I’ll take your silence as you do indeed understand.” as she spoke the lights in the room slowly raise, Hector soon finds himself strapped to a chair in Seastone Chains, not that he had a Devil Fruit it was a precaution so he wouldn’t break free, and stripped of his uniform. Aside from his chest being taped he still had little memory of what happened or where he now was.

Before him a massive judge’s bench that had sweeping wings to accommodate the Council of Sages. Single lights slowly flick on reviling the robed figures of the council only leaving the judges chair in the dark. From the left a wooden door swings open, and a Marine officer dressed in blue enters the room. He was the bailiff, “Will all rise for the honorable Judge Schr?dinger?” is asked, Hector being bound was largely ignored as the Council stood. Closely behind the bailiff was a man dressed in a brown military uniform carrying the black robes of a judge. Hector’s eyes widen, he recognized the man, and he was supposed to have been executed over twenty years ago. “All may be seated.” The bailiff stated as Judge Schr?dinger sat,  “Hector, do you remember Hector Von Schr?dinger?” Jasmine asks, to which Striffe gets red in the face. * “Of course I remember him, the fucking Hanging Judge. What is the meaning of this!?”* he bites,  “Former Rear Admiral Hector Striffe, you have been brought before this Court on Charges of treachery and conspiring against the government you swore to uphold by consorting with Pirates. Charges, that if understood to be true by this seat will warrant the sentence of Death.” ~~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 12, 2013)

*Fin
Location: East Blue> The Stretch*

Slowly the sun risen from the other side of the world to their horizon shining a dim light upon The Stretch causing everything to glimmer. Fin's eyes were connected with Peg's, anger to duty. "I can't let you do this... even if they were in the wrong. I can't stand by while you would kill so many." Peg darted forward and threw her left wooden arm at Fin. This time he was ready for her head on attacks and kicked with his tail to cause him to spin mid air. He then flicked her with his tail sending her flying backwards into the mortar with a thud. "*cough* *wheezing*" "You are pretty fast, but after our first encounter I am much more focused and self assured." Fin upholstered his bubble gun and pointed it at her. "You haven't even seen my invention yet, so don't think I'm so weak." Fin floated back down to the ground and kicked off once more towards her, angled, now in a charging spin. Peg dug her metal arm into the sand, picked herself back up with her strength to flip to the side, and kicked of backwards to get away from Fin momentarily. He saw this and kicked off into the air and began swimming towards her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 12, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle, East Blue]​*​
[The Luck of D? III]​
A glare comes from above followed promptly by the rapping of pen tip to paper. It seemed as if this man didn?t find Cyrus? joke as funny as Cyrus found it. ?Slap him in irons.? No, not funny in the least little bit. ?After that, throw him in a cell, by himself.? is added followed by the slamming of the book the man was writing in. ?Alright, Mr. no last name. You heard the man.? The red haired man states, that strange weapon being rested on Cyrus? shoulder just to clarify what would happen if anything was tried. Placing one hand upon the other Cyrus turns to his ?jailor? and holds his arms out. ?Wise move, Stranger. Don?t worry, you?re getting the finest of accommodations.? The man laughs pulling a strange pair of shackles from an inner coat pocket. Immediately Cyrus fears the worse, seastone. But as they clamp in place he feels no draining sensation. No loss of hybridization. They were just fancy iron bindings. ?Turn about then.? It is said as the red haired man pointed the way with his weapon. 

He was cordially at the tip of a weapon led to his ?room?. Through the ratty doors that Eustace had been dragged though earlier. This side of the building was in far worse shape than the previous. Cells on either side ran the length of the hallway, and within each people sat in various stages of disarray. Some were chained in place while others merely rocked aimlessly back and forth, their minds slowly fading into the darkness of despair. Cyrus was sick to his stomach by the time he arrived at his new home, the treatment these people received here was inhuman, harkening back to the ages gone by where only the most savage could survive. There were very few words that could describe what this place was like, hell most of these people looked like average citizens. Not the first criminal amongst them. Cyrus? eyes lock with the red haired man?s eyes as he closed his cell door, locking it firmly. ?Don?t worry, the boss will be here to meet you shortly, have a nap til then.? he stated with mocking sincerity. Cyrus only gave him a passing glance, opting to go and sit in the corner of his cage, his eyes vigilant of his surrounds at all times.

[Later]

 ?Why is he in chains and in a cell?? an almost regal voice pulls Cyrus back to the waking world. Opening his eyes slowly, he allows himself to get accommodated to the light that now flooded the hallway and his cell. The first thing that comes into view is a blonde headed woman, like the others he had the pleasure of meeting until now, she wore the same dark suit that the men word, but instead of her fist or a strange club a large gun, seemingly too large for her, was strapped to her hip. Only showing when she moved just the right way. Behind her a pig of a man walked. Seemed she was the bodyguard to this behemoth. In stark contrast to his minions this man wore a white double breasted suit. Each button that was fastened struggled to keep the girth of the man firmly within the binds of the suit as his pants and belt struggled to support the large man. The man?s face was swollen from a life of excess, and his blonde mustache was firmly held between two very large cheeks while his semi short hair was slicked back and appeared to be greasy as it could possibly be. Topping the large man off was a fur coat draped over his shoulders and several large jeweled rings on several of his pudgy fingers. 

The man waddled more under his girth than he walked as he entered the cell,  ?So, you?re the stranger I?ve heard about, I have to say. I was expecting more.? the man pauses every so often to catch his breath as if just speaking was a chore. The sweat that formed on his brow a testament to a pampered lifestyle,  ?Well, I?m a firm believer in you cannot judge a book by its covers.? he states snapping a finger. From behind the large man from earlier appears carrying what looked to be a small throne that had two women dressed as prostitutes chained to it. Setting it down behind the large man, he takes a seat, the women walking around sitting by his legs like pets.  ?Since you?re obviously new around here, I doubt you know who I am dear boy, so I?ll enlighten you. I?m Stephen Wynngate, but you can address me properly as Don Wynngate.? the round man states, not giving Cyrus the time to react or speak he continues.  ?Do you know who paid me a visit last evening?? the portly man asks, he cackles when Cyrus fails to address him in return,   ?A man of few words, I like that. Can respect it you know. Julius, Julius was the answer I was looking for.? is stated, a greasy grin spreading across his face. 

  ?Going on about wanting an eight-hundred Beli advance, and not being able to use a sword and the like, a real bother you know.? as the large man spoke Cyrus? ears perked at the mention of Julius, did he work for this bucket of lard?   ?Ah, so you do remember Julius, suppose I do have you to thank for losing my largest money making machine, do hope the chap is okay, fearing for his skin he was I?m afraid.? Stephen states rubbing his large mitten across his chin,   ?At any rate, you?re going to work for me in his stead, at least once old boy. You owe me that much.? the large man says allowing that hand to now rest upon his lap.  ?I don?t play blood sport, and even if I did. I wouldn?t against these helpless people.? Cyrus replies, a deep frown etched across his face.   ?Blood sport? No, no you miss understand my good man, I host tournaments, the people you see here merely owe me money, they will be freed as soon as they stay their allotted time, I simply want you to cross swords with traveling swordsmen, that I attract to my arena. Bets are placed and what not. A tidy profit to be made, if you catch my drift.? he states while standing.   ?No, no. Don?t stand. You can answer me tomorrow, before the tourney starts, for now you can stay here to think it over. Someone release him of his bindings once I leave, so uncivilized.? he speaks waddling out the door. 

A look of pure contempt crosses Cyrus? features, one that he blonde female caught as the larger man carried the throne and women out, ?Don?t worry, if you?re smarter than Julius, you be a very wealthy man.? She assures giving a wink. ~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 13, 2013)

*Fin
Location: East Blue>The Stretch*

Peg looked at Fin and then at the mortar and got an idea. "Shattering fist." Peg clenched her wooden fist and smashed it up against the metal of the mortar sending wooden splinters into the air causing Fin to cover his face. Peg used this to her advantage and kicked him aside causing him to fly and then drag his body through the sand, of course popping his bubble inner-tube. "Ugh." Peg walked in closer, "the same goes for me, marine." She clenched her metallic fist, rose it into the air, and with all her strength aimed for Fin's head. Fin's eyes opened up immediately, he picked up the sand with his dorsal fin, flicked the sand in her face, and rolled to the side dodging the devastating blow. "Argh!" Peg charged at Fin and did a lunging kick that sent him flying backwards, back into the sand. "Ooppff." Fin looked back up at her and noticed an absence in his hand. He looked over to see his bubble gun meters away from his. At the same time Peg was stomping towards him, ready to destroy her new obstacle. _'My pistol!'_ Fin reached for his pistol and pointed it at Peg, who stopped momentarily out of surprise. Silently she stood looking into his eyes as Fin aimed the gun at her. Suddenly she notice a quiver in his resolve, "you can't pull the trigger." A smirk crossed her face and she continued her vengeful advance. _'I can't... kill her... I admit defeat to my morals, but to be killed because of them? And not just me...'_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 13, 2013)

_Sleeping Tree

UC to be
_
Kai was about to retort, not liking how she snapped at him about the 'Ex' thing, but the term golden hand shake that came to mind and the thought of gold made his stomach rumble. He was feeling a bit depleted after getting ill before from that goop Draake threw on him, and after using a sizable portion of his metals reservoir during the fight he would be well served by a re-up. 

The group headed to the docks, led by Annie who was most familiar with the area and Sam with her knowledge of the search tactics employed by the Psicom marines was useful in them avoiding them. And Kai........ Well his contribution up until they got to the docks was pretty much that he chewed open the lock of a gate, allowing them to take a shortcut to an an shipyard that had been out of use. 

She went off a rumor that had been going around and that she had been looking into for a while. Some bounty heads had been dissapearing, what stood out though was that these were all pretty low bounty marks but every last one of them were either sought for crimes that involved large amounts of money or they were reported to have a lot of financial resources to their disposal.

Annie had been investigating it, and she had come to theory that they were being smuggled out of the area, and an earlier search there had produced some evidence there had been some activity there. Hitting the jackpot right at this time was a long shot, but either way getting their hands on a method of escape there was a lot more likely than reaching the docks where the marines were certain to be waiting on them.

For a bunch that were brought together in clusterfuck largely by bad luck, hitting the jackpot they did when they got there. A pair of undersized and slightly rodent like looking smugglers were racing back and forther, gathering valuables and rations to what appeared to be a submarine. There was actual gum holding one panel to the ship, but it was a submarine alright. 

*"I told you they were on to us!" *One yelled out as tossed a crate of food into the storage compartment. *"They called Vice Admirals on us for being the world's best smugglers, and now they are going to Buster Call our asses!"* Delusions of grandeur or not, they had a pretty good thing going on but the best thing about it was that it was so small time that it barely made a blip on any rader. 

From behind an shack, three heads were lined up, spying on the brothers from a distance. They shot a few glances up and down to each other and all cracked a smile. 

*SPLASH*

One of the brothers was kicked into the water, the other had just enough time to turn around and point a wildly shaking dagger at Kai before he bit down onto it, pulled the runt up and commenced to do some kind of animalistic death roll move with neck and jaw muscle strength alone that tossed the second brother into the drink as well.

Boko had been forced to revert back to his weapon state, as room was limited in the vessel and despite Annie, Kai and Sam being quite a bit bigger than the standard crew of the vessel and that bit of room for one more regularly sized passenger but they managed to squeeze all in..... Just barely.

"I'll make some more room." Kai loudly proclaimed, before starting on the rations. He got an elbow and an admonishment that they would most likely need to last a while with them. When he started to gnaw on a pipe, which may or may not have served some sort of purpose he heard two loud clicks. One from Annie who had reverted an arm back to it's shotgun form, and what he assumed was Sam's Blazefire Saber poking at him in the hip. 

It was around that time that some of his hunger induced delusions started to fade and he came to his senses somewhat. "I say let's hit it!"

"....."

"I take it nobody has any idea how to operate a submarine?"

"....."

"Let me give it a shot, I think I can reach that panel over there just barely if I lift my butt a bit and wiggle my toe."

_And off they were.

A few days later

On the open sea, South Blue_

"Petty Officer, we've just received a communication from HQ." The ensign handed over message to his superior. The blond was in control of the bridge at nights, and so the closest thing to a commanding officer right now. Elle put her mug of coffee down, and with a nod accepted the papers. 

Besides the typical chatter one could expect on a secured coded line, there were a few things of relevance to her and the squad but all of it was ignored by the bomb that was just dropped on her. Samantha D. Striffe had been branded a traitor and all marine squads in the area were to be on the look out. The news that her former squad leader was a traitor left her distracted, she didn't even notice that two more Ds were wanted with a connection to Sam. But both Annie and Kai's notices were pushed to the background, as did a report coming directly from Mariejois. A report redacted to such a degree that it showed pretty much just a picture and part of a name. Kaiser D. 

The picture looked old, showing a teen that couldn't have been much older than 14-15 and covered in bruises and bandages. He was wanted for questioning, ALIVE stated in bold red letters, and it carried the seal of the Danziker family. 

"If this does not warrant waking the Captain, I don't know what does."

_Meanwhile on a different patch of open South Blue Sea, near Sun Falls_

The submarine had only been able to remain under the surface for a few hours, but it had been enough for them to sneak away. Right now they were nearing Sun Falls, a refugee camp Annie directed them to. There they could blend into the crowd and go their separate ways. They had run out of food a while back, currently the three were taking turns manning an improvised fishing rod. 

"We should be seeing land any minute now." With a half functioning log pose and a map in her other hand, she had managed to get them in the right direction..... Or at least she hoped so, they would found out quick enough. "So what are you guys planning to do when we land?" With little to do on calm night on the slow moving vessel, she opted to make some small talk.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 14, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[Shimmering Isle, East Blue]​*​
[The Luck of D? IV]​
-_It was a dark, moonless night, yet the streets are bathed in the light of a thousand burning suns. Or so it seemed as the very air itself is choked with the billowing black smoke of homes. Homes that now burned to the ground. From the quagmire of destruction a soul wrenching cry echoes, even over the cracking and lapping of the hungry flames. A flash of a face, a young woman whose features are twisted in horror, whose eyes beg for mercy from behind the thin frame of her glasses, but none is to be given. A hand gloved in the richest of blackness wraps around her throat, lifting her from the street. She struggles in vain against a merciless foe, one last time as a bit of steel flashes she begs for her life, the tears welling in her eyes. She appeared no more than eighteen, but the tip of the blade accounts for nothing. The weak, the strong, the old, the young, the rich and the poor; all stand as equals before death, as so to her is the steel given. Her last breath, her last moment of agony is a gift to the waking world. A lesson that none are innocent, all are marred in blackness. The crimson of her life, brings a cooling sensation as the bitter blackness and chocking flames all seem to fade into the swirling red._ ? 

Cyrus wakes with a shudder and his whole body seemed to crawl, they may be sparse but they were getting worse with each episode. He couldn?t shake them, these horrid nightmares after having them. His whole body tingled as if he were there, was the one doing these horrible acts. It was surreal, the faces and victims were always different. But the unbridled death he smelled and horror and utter terror that reflected in their eyes felt so real and a very cold shiver rolled up his spine. Reaching for his legs Cyrus pulls them to his chest, and he slowly rocks himself though sleep wouldn?t come again. Not tonight and perhaps not for another three or four nights. Not until the memory was faded, and the pain numb and not until he could forget. The night carried on slowly, Cyrus watched as the rays of the sun spread its fingers down the long hallway, casting an accusing finger his way for a crime he couldn?t hope to stomach, let alone commit.

The blonde haired woman was the first down the hall that day. She was coming to check on Cyrus, to see if he was ready to take the Don up on his offer. ?You awake Tiberi?? she pauses; the light casts a cruel illusion. From the corner Cyrus sat the ambient light reflects demonically off of his the polished surface of his eyes. That very human shiver runs up the woman?s spine and she takes a cautious step back, her trembling lips failing to form words.  ?Is the dear boy away?? the Don?s regal voice booms down the hall as the lights are tuned on. The shadows retreat as they are burned away. The truths of the eyes come as the monster is reviled to be little more than a rabbit huddled in the corner of his cage. He gives the blonde a self-condemning look as the Don?s heavy steps grow all the closer. ?Y-yes sir, he?s awake.? She replies, her nerve slowly returning. A moment later Wynngate?s round fingers can be seen wrapping around one of the cell?s bars followed by the eventual appearance of his round face.  ?Well chap, have you milled over what we spoke yesterday?? is asked, but Cyrus gives no reply, he merely buries his head further into his knees.  ?Well, you don?t have to fight in Julius? stead, I could always chop you up into dog food, you?re not from around here. So no one will miss you.? as the man spoke a memory of the boy flashes in Cyrus? mind, looking to the fat man he gives a frown.  ?Well, you?re giving me little choice now, aren?t you?? is dismally asked. 

[Several Hours Later]

Cyrus finds himself being led down a long narrow hall, at least now he wasn?t being harassed at the point of a weapon. Though that was of little consolidation, in the short distance he could make out the large frame of Greg. The big man stood by a ratty door and to his left the large man with glasses stood. The red head nodded to the large man before taking his leave, seemed his job was done and Cyrus was being handed off to another. * ?Good to see you again Mr. Tiberius.?* Greg states with a humble bow, * ?Mr. White here has been telling me that you agreed to help the Don.?[/color] is added Cyrus gave a quizzical look,  ?You can say that, but tell me, why are you here?? is asked the large man scratches his head as if to search for the words,  ?Well I was looking for all the people like you asked, but then Mr. White said you were to be needing my help.? he stated.  ?Your help??, ?Yes, we heard through the grapevine that you beat Julius with a mere stick, so the Don thought it?d be delightful if you used a wooden sword.? Cyrus glances to the large man.  ?The Don figured you wouldn?t trust you weapon to them, so I was brought in to hold onto you sword during your fights. 

Cyrus sighed as a wooden sword is held in his direction by the big man, then looking to Greg he slowly pulls his sword off his waist and Jr. from his duster. Taking both Greg bows and walks away,  ?I?ll be watching Mr. Tiberius. Do well!? he states as he rounded the corner.  ?Your real name isn?t White is it.? Cyrus asks taking the sword, ?My name is as much White as you don?t have a last name stranger.? The man had caught Cyrus in his own trap,  ?Very well Mr. White. Very good.? is replied as the large man moved to the door, ?Julius would always tell me he had to watch his opponent?s eyes and their feet.? ~*


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 14, 2013)

*Fin
Location: The East Blue>The Stretch*



PervySageSensei said:


> "I wanted you to meet another person who was a rookie like you, a bright mind..."



Then it hit Fin, _'that's right! She is an inventor and so am I. I have to use that and see what her weak spots are!'_ Fin regained his seriousness and Peg saw it. He pointed his gun back at her and darted his eyes all over her. Peg jolted forward, as her wooden leg pivoted he saw it. _'THERE!' _Fin changed his target from her torso to her knee. *Bang* The bullet flew and met into its lever. Exploding it into splinters all over the sand causing Peg to lose her support and crash into the ground. Now both Fin and Peg lay there in the sand, "You bastard!" Peg dug her metal arm into the sand and clawed towards Fin. He himself dug through the sand towards his bubble gun. "I'll crush you!" Fin fervently clawed his way towards his invention knowing she was behind her. He peeked back to see her wooden arm about to claw at him so he flicked his dorsal fin with all his might. As they connected the wooden arm popped off. Tears began to swell into Peg's eyes. "I won't be stopped!" Fin then continued his swinging tail now through the sand and created a wave of it sending it into her face causing her to take cover. When Fin finally made it to his gun and spun around to see a one armed one legged woman struggling to get to him. "No! No!" Fin flicked himself into the air, spun, and pulled the trigger to make a bubble inner-tube. As he floated there and calmed down he could feel how the previous battle affected him. The sand had cut into him like sand paper and where she hit him ached. Fin looked back at her and knew this was his chance to capture her. Fin slowly swam through the air towards her. Now above her he could see the rage in her eyes as she clawed at him with her metal arm. He pointed his bubble gun and pulled the trigger sending a diver bubble helmet around her head. He could see her sucking in the air not caring about the bubble around her head. However the bubble suffocated her causing her to go unconscious. Fin then popped the bubble and picked her up and threw her around his shoulder and carried her to the boat.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 14, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue Seas]​*​
[Bonds Forged in Fire I]​
Sometimes it seems that Fate conspires against people, in what could be an effort to forge a resolve of steel. In other instances the planets align and in a maelstrom of chaos, a bright beacon of hope can be found. It is the latter that these three unlikely souls find themselves in. The waterfront was quite, most of the mindless anarchy of the day?s events was centered in the town and the wet docks, but Annie had reason to believe that these dry docks held the answer to their dilemma. The proverbial get out of jail free card. The Bounty Hunter?s instincts seem to hit pay dirt when the three come across a bumbling brotherly duo. For all their delusions of grandeur, all they can muster against the assault is an early monthly bath. From afar the submarine they were about to commandeer seemed sea worthy, but upon closer inspection Sam had a troubling feeling sprout in the depths of her gut. But a cursory glance of the rest of the yard offered little more in the way of escape,  ??? Boko seemed to share her sentiment, placing a talon in his holster he quickly slides into place as a gun. _ ?Thanks for the vote of confidence? _ Sam thinks rolling her eyes. 

But the bird had reason to worry, just from her point of view it seemed that one of the ?water tight? panels was being held in place by, gum?! Sam casts a worried glance toward Annie. Seemed she was reading off the same page as Sam, the alternative was fighting through Psicom and Sparkplug. And that wasn?t viable at the moment. ~Here goes Nothing~

A shoehorn and tub of lard later and they seemed to fit just right, with only just a marginal amount of room in the forward control room to house all three of them. As they slipped below the surface of the water Sam quickly mans the radio. It didn?t have a microphone attached, but that was alright she didn?t want to talk to anyone.  ?What are you??,  ?Shhh?,  ?That doesn?t answer??,  ?I said shh, wasn?t you raised with any manners kid?? Sam asks tuning the dial to a little used frequency. Kai blinked, he didn?t hear anything coming over the speakers.  ?The thing?s busted can I eat it?? Sam elbows him for his efforts. He quickly surmises, well that might be too nice, that she is mean or hot for him one.  ?Just listen.? Sam retorts, Annie already seemed to know what was going on in the mist of the silence a low popping can be heard. This was code used by Psicom to let its agents know what frequency to tune to. 

 ?We need to know what they know, and we need to figure it out before they change from these channels to something only modern equipment can pick up.? Sam states, she had long ago memorized the code used by her group, so she is quickly on the dial tuning to a new station. What they got was a mixture of oldies and a low grumbling voice in the background.  ?I think you missed.? Kai states still very angry that he was being mistreated by this lady ex-marine.  ?Didn?t miss junior, Psicom monitors their broadcasts, if I directly tuned in, they could probably find us, even under the water.? she states adjusting the wavelength bleeding most of the music out. 

* ??..mando escaped capture?* the voice was Sparkplug?s he was making an announcement, this was too fast. * ?she is believed to be in the company of a Bounty Hunter turned mercenary and from what reports I have, a man that steals candy from a baby.?* Sam and Annie?s eyes cut to Kai over that comment, but before they could say anything Sparkplug speaks again. * ?We also have some news from high command; the big dog was collard, it is now resting peacefully. In light of this we will be jumping to more secure lines after a moment of silence for all the lives lost on Sleeping Tree.?* The grainy reception slowly fades and Sam cuts it off. Annie was the first to notice, woman?s intuition or as Kai would call it woman black magic, that Sam was acting different. Though she had known the woman less than a day she could just tell, Sam cuts away from them heading into the sub?s hold. 

 ?Thank you Sparkplug?​
[Few Days Later]

It was Sam?s turn to man their ?fishing pole? as the supplies had finally kicked it and evening was setting in. All three of them were sitting atop the sub seeing if Sam?s luck with the rod would change in the immediate future. Not that, that was a ?safe? idea. But it beat the cramped quarters inside the sardine can they had borrowed. Small talk had become the norm to pass time that seemed to only want to crawl by. 

"So what are you guys planning to do when we land?"

Sam cut a glance back from the ever vast ocean; if the question was posed even two nights ago she may have told them that she had been planning to blow her own head off. She literally had little to live for, but the more she thought about it the angrier she had become, almost bitter. She wanted answers above all else.

 ?Alabasta, my sister and her to be husband lives there. I?m going to ask Seth if he?d get me an audience with his father. He?ll be able to help me get to the bottom of why we were betrayed.? ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
Roy's curses echoed through the night sky. He was caught in the grip of Izzy's mechanical monstrosity, his screams drowned out by the thundering roar of the rocket engine. They blazed a fiery and erratic trail high above the rooftops, causing all those below to look up in a mixture of fear and wonder. Within seconds they were past the city limits and over the forest. Roy slammed a fist against the glass porthole of the oversized metal barrel. Izzy was nestled inside some kind of cockpit, bright azure eyes focused, a huge grin on her face. 

"Put us down!" 

Izzy glanced at Roy questioningly. "I can't hear you!" 

The rocket engine sputtered, coughing up acrid black smoke. Orange flames extinguished to nothingness suddenly. Izzy's eyes widened. "Uh oh..." 

They plummeted downward in a free fall, tumbling end over end, two tons of steel rushing to meet the tree canopy below. Roy inhaled deeply, filling his lungs to bursting until he was red in the face. He spewed a jet of compressed air, scattering the tree branches and engulfing them within a spiraling vortex, buffeting their crash. What a crash it was. Thankfully Roy had a giant slab of steel to break his fall. Roy groaned aloud, rolling off the smooth metal and landing unceremoniously on his back. He lay face up against the hardpacked soil, gazing blankly at the tree tops. Blood seeped profusely out of the deep wound in his left shoulder but he was only dimly aware of it. His mind was concerned with more pressing matters. 

"So close..." he muttered. 

The porthole popped open. Izzy's face appeared, a sick shade of green. "I knew I should've double checked the engine..." Suddenly she upchucked over the side. Roy remained still as Izzy climbed awkwardly out of the porthole and landed beside him. "Sorry about that. I'm still perfecting the engine design, she said, wiping her mouth with the back of a gloved hand. Roy made no response. Izzy glanced at him uncertainly. "Are you okay? Say, we should get that wound treated..."  

Roy sat up boltright, startling Izzy. "This is all your fault!" he exclaimed, shooting an index finger at the girl. 

Izzy's face hardened at the accusation. "I saved your life." 

"I had that Marine right where I wanted him," Roy replied, climbing to his feet. "He was about to tell me where the shadow woman is but then you had to muck it all up with that gigantic toaster of yours!" 

Izzy rolled her eyes. "Sure. You had him right where you wanted alright. He was about to skewer you like a kebab!" Izzy pointed at his shoulder wound, his entire left shirt sleeve soaked in blood. "Look at you. You're bleeding to death!" 

Roy waved a dismissive hand. "I've had ingrown toe nails worse than this!" He staggered away, muttering curses under his breath. 

"Where are you going?" 

"To confront my good friend Commander Cross and claim the answers I seek!"

Izzy pointed in the opposite direction. "The town is that way." 

Roy spun about on his heels. "Obviously." He skulked away into the night. "And don't come near me with that toaster again!"   

"I'll have you know it's a powered exoskeleton!" 

"A toaster would be more useful!" 

Roy barely got another twelve feet before Izzy cut in front of him, blocking his path. "Wait!" she cried. Roy narrowed his eyes at her. "You're testing my patience girl." 

"What if I told you that I knew where your elusive shadow woman was?" she asked. 

Roy rubbed at his temples, feeling a headache coming on, and not just from the blood loss. "Don't toy with me." 

Izzy shook her head, crossing her arms with a smug grin. "Oh I'm not, I assure you. I can take you to her. All you have to do in return is escort me home." 

"And where would home be for a girl who flies around in a giant toaster?" 

"The New World."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 15, 2013)

*Fin
Location: East Blue>The Stretch*

Fin slowly swam with Peg over his shoulders trying to keep her and him up in the air as best as he could, every now and then his tail touched the ground and he had to kick off to go back up. "So you've done it." Fin looked over where the voice came from and saw his mentor watching him. "You captured someone, instead of killing them. You are a rare one indeed... Now, I'll take care of the rest." The parrot lunged and waved its arm in front of his eyes and suddenly Fin found himself awake in his bed and jumped up. "What just happened?" Fin looked over to see his holster hung up next to his bed, he snatched it up. Fin grabbed his bubble gun and jumped out of bed pulling the trigger and spinning. With his new bubble inner-tube he launched himself into the air and pushed his way up to the deck as fast as he could. Fin stopped when he saw a man standing there with his back turned away from him. "So, you've seen the real me. Don't worry about Peg, she was taken by another marine boat. Now, we move on to our next mission." He spun around and placed his hands behind his back.
[sp][/sp]
"I'm sorry for not showing my face before, but I couldn't let you see who I really am. I am one of the strongest, unusual mentors for the marines. I can't show you my hands either, or I'll indirectly hypnotize you. Oh yes, and my name is Javier."

*Arc II Complete*​


----------



## Eternity (Feb 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> Twin Tower Town*​
> ...



*Arya Deward*
*North Blue*
*The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town*

Stronger than you, weaker than me
​
She  wast seeing stars in front of her eyes. Her body felt like lead, and  she could barely lift her arms. But there was something in her that kept  on going. Virulent emotions aimed at this no-good intruder. And a  determination that seemed to go on forever. She was in such a daze, that  the two men fighting just a few feet away from her was a blur. Dancing  violently back and forth, up and down, until she stood close enough to  smell the whiff of testosterone and burned flesh. Then suddenly, she released her tension.

Sunken  shoulders and hanging arms. Closed eyes and mouth opened by a crack.  Her presence on the battlefield faded, making the two men almost  oblivious her obviously out of place behaviour. 

*"Psych Storm."*  Her presence suddenly become clear like the sun. With a surprising leap  from the ground, she throw punch after punch after kick at the  intruder. "Get your infamous, no-good, surprisingly small ass out of this town!"​


----------



## Magician (Feb 15, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

It seems Kent was overestimated, slicing away helplessly at the man who denied God, Heian had almost gave up on the process of bringing Kent to his crew. This was simply pathetic, like beating a pinata, there was no resistance, although his previous fight could've had something to do with it.

Heian stopped as he let Kent fall to the ground in a disheveled bloody, pathetic mess. He raised his sword and flicked the excess blood as he attempted to resheath, only to release this was a _big_ mistake.

Suddenly being assaulted by punch after punch and kick after kick from the woman he forgot about earlier, his bones ached after every successful block and even more for the unsuccessful as well. The last kick sent him tumbling to the ground as he struggled hard to stand his ground.

Managing to get up, there was nothing but blood lust in his eyes, anger replacing any mellow bone his body. He wanted blood and he wanted it now! 

Resheathing his sword he held his arms up as a purplish glow illuminated his hands. The ground shook, even more so than before, a monster with the combined strength of all ten of his demons, his strongest technique and his last resort. Creating ten demons had enough of a toll on his stamina but creating this monster was going to leave him exhausted but he didn't care. He was going to kill these heathens and perform God's Judgement.

The ground unearthed as a significantly large demon arose standing almost 8 feet tall, large and muscular. Heian smiled as he pointed to the two opponents. This was it, either they run or die...which is it?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 15, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Somewhere..._
The Marine Rear Admiral approached the quaint looking cottage at a snails pace, anything to prolong breaking to her the bad news. Word was that years of a secluded and peaceful retirement had cooled the woman's once fiery disposition. Not that it mattered. No parent wanted to find out that their child has just been branded an enemy of the state. He knocked on the door then took a step back, wiping the sweat from his brow with a trembling hand. 

As the door opened and he saw her face, all the words he had carefully memorized suddenly vanished from his mind. What could he say to a woman who had the power to decimate entire cities with a mere breath? It was her smile that disarmed him, entirely unexpected and radiating a matronly warmth. Here was the living legend herself, now just a middle aged woman who probably spent her time gardening and drinking tea. 

He took a deep breath and saluted. "Ma'am. It's about your daughter..." 

_Sun Falls..._
Annie hooted in celebration as they sighted land, a verdant jungle island. *"LAND HO!!!!!!!"* Days aboard the cramped sub with Kai and Sam had driven her stir crazy. Once or twice she had contemplated throwing Kai overboard to make more space. Boys were pigs. He had the irritating habit of talking in his sleep. Apparently all he ever dreamed of was women. Not to mention he drooled more than a Saint Bernard. Was starting to smell like one too. 

Annie sniffed at the collar of her shirt. She wasn't doing much better in the scent department either. "First thing I'm gonna do is take a hot bath, then eat a big 'ole plate of bacon and wash it down with some beer!"  

Beyond that her plans weren't quite so well defined. For now she'd tag along with Sam and try and sort this whole mess out. The ex lady Marine could be overly serious at times but Annie supposed so would she if put in the same situation. It was ironic, Annie thought. Her own adoptive mother had wanted dearly for her to join the Marines, pretty much grooming her for the life of an officer. None of it stuck, however. Considering how Sam turned out, Annie suddenly felt much more confident in her decision.


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2013)

*Marineford

Vice Admiral Yapool*

The Vice Admiral face look grim when he read the news. Samantha D. Striffe had been branded a traitor.


*Calm Belt

The Great Tree Island*

Orga is meditating in his chamber and flashes of Sam, Annie and Kai little adventure appear before him, enough for him to understand the situation. And flashes of their next destination also appear before him.

"Now for your next test, young ones."

Next to him is a report from one of the order's agent on situation in Sun Falls and the possible power behind.


----------



## Kuno (Feb 16, 2013)

*West Blue...

Yammercreek Town...

Teri-Yaki...*

It didn't take long for the small group to gather up their supplies.  Teri had several bags filled with glass bottles, while the kids had their games.  They had volunteered to help Teri carry the alcohol but since they were old enough to drink the young woman didn't want to tempt them.  

“Okay, now we have to be very careful and not get caught.”  Teri was at the head of the little gang and reached the entrance of the alley first.  “Now make sure you are very quiet...”  The children nodded with huge worried eyes as she peeked around the side of the tavern.  “I don't think I see anyone yet...so lets go.  Quietly now...”  

“'K...”  the children bunched up and looked around nervously.

A few steps out and Teri crouched against the building.  “Dun-dun-dun-dun-dun...”  She mumbled as she moved from one spot to another.  “Dun-dun-dun-dun-dun-dun...”  Teri-Yaki's eyes darted all around them, checking out the shadows.  “Dun-dun-dun-dun...”  Again she moved and hid behind a barrel.

“I thought we were suppose to be quiet...”  Jay whispered to the other two and they shrugged nodding.  “She isn't being quiet.”  Rose placed her palm on her forehead and sighed in response.

“Dun-dun-dun-dunna-dunna-dunnnnnnaaaa-dddaaaaaaaaa....”  Teri had gotten to the end of the row of buildings and was heading out of town.  “Dena-dena-dena...”  She crouched against the wooden fence around some man's pasture and proceeded toward the thicket.  “DUN-DUN-DUN-DUN-DUN!”  She called when she passed over a gap that had no cover.

“We are so going to get caught!”  Marcus whined, a shake in his voice.

“Dun-dun-dun-dun-dun-dun...” They were almost to the dark shadows of the forest.  “Dun-dun-dun-duuuuuuaaaaaa...”  Teri-Yaki stood up once inside the cover of the trees.  “Haven't been caught yet.”  She nodded smugly and grinned at the kids.

“Really?”  Jay asked in utter disbelief.  “Were they stupid?”

“Nope.  Really smart actually.  Snuck right passed them.”

“Oh my god...”  Rose rolled her eyes and once gain placed a hand on her forehead.  They were all wondering what they had gotten themselves into.

*
Aadish...

Moments earlier...*

“Why am I stuck delivering papers like some common mailman?  I built a robot to this at home...”  Aadish groaned and kicked a rock.  He placed one paper in a mailbox but skipped four others that were sitting right there.  “I should be building things.  Not wandering around like I stupid imbecile like Mason is.”  He took a look around and sighed.  “This place isn't even interesting.  All brown and boring...”  Aadish kicked the rock again and watched bounce across the road.  

Before him stood the biggest building in the town.  It stood about four stories and and was probably the most boring thing he had ever seen.  Just looking at it made him want to go to sleep.  “That thing should just go away or I am...”  His statement faded as he yawned.

“Stupid...”  He kicked the rock then paused.  “That is the way to do it!  I'm not going to had deliver this shit.  I am going to make it go airmail!”  Grinning up at the monstrosity before him he headed toward it.  Using his mechanical hand he quickly scaled the building.  

“Now.  I'll just set the pile of papers right here.” Finding the highest point on the house was easy.  The next part though was even easier.  At least to Aadish it was.  He jumped from the top of the building.  Again not a feat that would harm him.  All he had to do was land on his mechanical leg.  It was a bonus having an arm and leg not made of flesh.  Saved him a lot of burned skinned.

“So we will just place a few of these babies...”  He pulled several sticks of explosives out of the numerous pockets on his pants.  Each one he placed strategically.  His face glowed and he kissed each one as it was placed lovingly.  “Be well my lovelies!”  He giggled and ran across the road.  

Pulling out a small device from his pocket he looked at the house.  “This is going to be AWESOME!”  When he yelled the last word he hit the button on the black box in his hand.  
*
KA-BOOM!!!!*

The response was immediate.  “YES!”  Aadish screamed and danced in a circle, completely oblivious to the debris raining down around him.  “That was beautiful!”  Big tears formed in his eyes as he continued to dance.

“What was that?”

“Where did that come from?”

“What happened?”  Lights began flipping on and doors opened as the people came out to see the commotion.  

“Shit!”  Aadish yelled and ran out of town, back to the per-arranged meeting spot.

“It was the Mayor's house!”  Somebody yelled and pointed to the mess, the dust still swirling around.  They rushed forward to help the leader of their town.  

The process of finding him was easy.  The Mayor sat on his throne in the middle of the house.  His hair sticking up, smoking at the ends.  Black soot smeared all over his face.  His shirt was in tatters and the pants were still around his ankles.  Only remnants of the reading material he had brought with him into the bathroom remained in his clenched hands.  

Slowly, as if Aadish meant for it to happen this way, a bright pink square of paper swung from side to side, spinning in the embers before landing in the man's naked lap.  It was an invitation to a party.  The Mayor's eye twitched slightly then his fist moved toward the sky and shook, the scream of anger he let off sent shivers down the spines of the town's folk, then they also picked up the papers and began to read.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 16, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Windfall Island..._
Roy followed Izzy to an isolated rocky inlet, well away from the main harbor. There was not a ship in sight. Roy gazed at the horizon. It wouldn't be long until sunrise. He turned towards Izzy. "And where is this ship you spoke of?" 

Izzy flashed Roy what appeared to be an oversized wristwatch, filled with various complicated dials and buttons. She pressed a quick combination, then smiled. Nothing happened for a few seconds. Roy scratched his head, gazing at the girl doubtfully. "Perhaps I wasn't the only one who got thumped in the head." 

Suddenly a razor sharp prow shot out of the murky water. Roy's eyes widened as a sleek and silver ship bobbed above the surface, gleaming metallic hull polished to a fine mirror like sheen. The ship was clearly made for speed, shaped like an arrowhead. Izzy chuckled at Roy's expression. "So what do you think?" 

"I think she's magnificent!"  

"Naturally. I am a Roseo after all. This is the first ship I ever built. Say hello to _The Dagger_." 

Roy let loose a wild laugh, scooping up Izzy into his arms. They shot into the air along a powerful current of wind, landing softly onto the deck on a cushion of air. Roy placed Izzy back on her feet and ran towards the front of the ship, somersaulting into the air and landing with perfect balance atop the prow. The sun began to rise over the horizon. Roy pointed towards the light of dawn, in his deluded mind appearing like some hero from a fantasy, rather then a disheveled looking pirate who needed a bath. 

"Make no mistake Miss Roseo, I will escort you to the New World. And in return you will guide me to the Shadow Woman so that I may reclaim what was stolen from my father..."

Izzy bit her lower lip nervously and stared down at the deck. "Yeah, um, about the shadow woman..." 

Roy continued on undaunted, oblivious to her words. "Welcome to the Phoenix Pirates. WE SAIL FOR VENGEANCE, FREEDOM, HOME, _*AND ADVENTURE*_!" He spun about towards Izzy and bowed with a flourish. A second later he collapsed face first to the deck from blood loss and began snoring. Izzy groaned audibly and facepalmed. 

_Elsewhere on Windfall Island..._ 
Commander Morgan Cross stepped out into the light of day, covered from head to toe in a form fitting steel armor. He threw a crimson cloak about his shoulders. Even with the armor he had to be careful not to stray into direct sunlight. "Prepare the _Sea Wolf_. Today we go hunting for those that have an overdue date with the gallows!" he commanded. Phoenix D. Roy was the first pirate to escape his clutches. He would certainly be the last. 

His men knew better then to question the order. They all knew the risks that Cross was taking by sailing out on the open sea without a shadow. For too long Cross had let himself be ruled by his condition, hiding from the sun and living out his life by night. No longer. All the regrets of being passed up for promotions due to his "disability", the days spent dreaming of his fateful encounter with the devilish woman who took his shadow, suddenly boiled over.  

"Here I come Phoenix D. Roy!"


----------



## kluang (Feb 16, 2013)

*West Blue...

Yammercreek Town...

Bombera*

Suddenly a loud boom rang across the town and Bombera climbs a house to look. The largest house is covered in dust and smoke and people are gathering near it. 

"Damn."

Bombera notice Aadish run out of town. "That man looks like one of the owner of the pirate ship." and he jumps from building to building, roof to roof and follow Aadish.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 17, 2013)

*Sun Falls, South Blue

Kaiser D. Drake

UC*

"That sounds great right about now." It was quite surprising to him, but at this point a bath sounded even better than getting something to eat. Being stuck in a confined space with a pair of saucy Ds didn't turn out to be all that. Surviving on cold fish and whatever he managed to sneakily tear of the ship without hadn't been nearly as bad as the lack of room and fresh air.

In the chaos that was the docks of Sun Falls, with the many refugees and traders moving about, it wasn't hard for the three to jump from their submarine on to the docks and blend into the crowd. Considering the way they looked after those days at sea on that sardine can, they managed to fit right in with the many desperate refugees looking for some shelter, a meal and a way to freshen up.

When it became apparant that the three did have some cash on them, opposed to the other 99% that ended up here with nothing but the clothes on their back, they were directed to what passed as the high end commercial part of town. This close to the port there wasn't anything shady going on, well an entire industry had been set up here that sought to got what little money that the refugees that ended up here but at least there wasn't anything criminal going on here. 

Kai, Sam and Annie ended up in another cramped location, in a waiting line that led to a spa. They had decided to take a package deal that consisted out of freshening up in the spa and getting a meal afterwards.  At a certain point it became hard to keep track of each other, and Kai hadn't even noticed that the line eventually branched off into a men's and women's area. He did pick up on someone holding his hand at some point.

Sheesh it was such a curse, that body of his. He was flattered that one of the two girls was making a pass at him, but surprisingly enough for a seventeen year old male he wasn't in the mood right about now. He just wanted to clean himself up, get a warm meal and some rest. 

As he was being directed towards the changing area, he was trying his hardest to shake Annie off.....Or was it Sam.....The hands were tiny at least but had a grip like a Bananawani, that didn't exclude either of those wenches. 

"Eh?" When eventually brought to the room, he was there with four other guys and the employees that would be treating them but attached to his hand was what seemed to be a dwarf. Definitely not Annie or Sam at least, the munchkin had a hoodie on and had strangely broad shoulder, looking as if he was wearing shouderpads.

The employees got to work, the ugliest women Kai had ever seen started undressing the patrons and pushing them towards the men's half of the spa. Considering Kai had never encountered an Okama, he was oblivious to the true reason why the "women" were so hideous. He did learn why the dwarf looked so odd with that hoodie on. It turned out to be a grimy purple haired kid, hair so long that it reached down to his knees.

With towels around their waist they were pushed towards the spa, only then getting the chance to try and figure out what was going on. Kai was sure that this wasn't Annie or Sam, so who was this kid?

"You aren't Lo Fei......." The kid looked around in panic, then upon seeing something startling turned red and tried to duck down as much as he could.

"Did you lose your mommy kid, don't worry I'll help you look after we clean up....I'm great with kids!" He proceeded to hoist him up by his hair, and smacking a washcloth in his face. "Enough playing around kid, get serious and trying to blow bubbles...... Kids these days." Having had few opportunities to play around as a kid, he had no tolerance for carefree kid like behavior and it was because of this, combined with his tendency to be a bit dense when it comes to most matters, that it took so long for him to pick up on what was upsetting the kid.

"I'm not playing!" He yelled at him. "I'm........." She mumbled the end of that sentence, an impatient shove and a "Oi, speak up brat!" Made the kid snap at him. "I'm a girl you doofus!"

"Eh?" Some of the other patrons were staring at them, the realization that he was in a spa with a young girl was a bit unsettling. Good thing he was so quick on his feet. "I got ya!" Again he hoisted *her* up. "There should be two hags on the other side here, their names are Annie and Sam, have them keep an eye on you..... We'll get you something to eat and maybe a pacifier or something and then I'll help you look for your mommy!" 

"Eh?"

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" He tossed her over the fence seperating the two sections, with he heard the screams end with a loud splash he heard confirmation. "Ah.......I love it when a plan comes together....... My good friend, bring me a sigar!"

*Meanwhile in a less savory part of town*

With haste the hooded figure made his way to the quiet streets, he had lost track of the lady. She had been argueing about wanting to clean herself up but Lo Fei wanted to meet up with the rest first. The Xingese warrior was in charge of protecting the young noble, they had made it all the way to Sun Falls where they would meet up with the rest of the noble family after they were forced to abandon their land after Nihonese troops had invaded even deeper. Supposedly because anti-W.G. revolutionary activity had been taking place.

Lo Fei was now on his way to the rendezvous location but he would never get there, in the parts of town that hadn't been cleared from plants and wildlife yet predators lurked. Not just the jungle beasts that indigenious to Sun Falls, but the mercenaries of Wolvesbane sought easy prey here. 

Perhaps if he hadn't been so distracted by the loss of his charge, perhaps then the warrior would've sensed the ambush and could've avoided the claw to his neck. Though still standing brave, intending to go down fighting, the blood pouring from that artery gave him no chance.

*Minutes later*
_
"Fuck, he knew how to fight."_ The two lazy wolfmen had a good thing going on here, like the rest they were paid per slave they brought back. While some were busy working elaborate schemes trying to lure people away from the busy streets, they would just hang back here and pick off the occasional refugee that would end up here. With so many desperate people around, this happened all too often. Their strategy was to nick their prey in the first strike, and then overpower him. With some field dressing they would cart them off to one of the drop zones. 

Lo Fei had given too much of a fight for them to get around to it.
*"Meh, just loot the body and we'll give it another shot later."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 17, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Shivering Isle]​*​
[Luck of D? Pt V]​
Cyrus cocked his head to the side as he was pushed through the tattered wooden door.  ?He said, hey wait!? but before he could object to being pushed into a bloodstained walkway the door firmly shuts in his face a heavy deadbolt clicking locked behind it.  ?Well, that wasn?t very nice.? is muttered as he turned, before him was a dimly lit corridor that seemed to go on for quite a stretch. With his way back barred he has little choice but to press forward. Walking the soiled tunnel reminded Cyrus of his most vivid of nightmares, not something that he wanted to think of at that moment but as he got closer to the arena the light that flooded in increased until it was bright as day and the jeering of a houseful of people can be heard. But here he too was bared; this time by a tall spike tipped gate, peering out Cyrus could see the battlefield and the people as they swayed. They called for battle and blood, the swelling noise reaches a fever pitch and dies as Don Wynnagte made his appearance in the Master?s Box that overlooked the central part of the arena.

Cyrus could see a mic Den firmly in the man?s greasy clutches, seemed that he enjoyed to hear himself talk about as much as he liked to ?enjoy? the ?finer? things in life, as he put it at least.

 ?Ladies and gentlemen!? the fat man?s deep commanding voice boomed over the system he had in place and Cyrus could swear that he sees dust fall as the crowd roar to life.  ?Today we have a treat for you! The downtrodden man that was reduced to a beggar by fate wishes to pick up his broken life and become a swordsman, though he cannot afford a sword? Cyrus cocks his head to the side then glances to the wooden sword in his hand. The Don was a rotten lying pig, but he seemed to be a very savvy businessman. No one on this island save Julius, Jessie and of course Greg knew better. To this crowd he was some stranger who dressed like a beggar, what more could they think? Pulling gaze to the large man as he spoke Cyrus bit his lower lip, he was going to throw this fight, he only had to fight in Julius? stead once, if Wynngate kept his end of the deal.

  ?? will be facing the terror of the Western World. The Overlord, Crusher Jackson!? the crowd roars to life as the gates rumble and shift. Stepping back, the large bars slowly slide into the ground giving Cyrus access to the Arena. The crowd really roarst life when they see him. Directly opposite a large man in black armor steps into view, saw blades attached to the shoulder guards glisten in the sun?s rays. Cyrus gulped, he was hoping to throw the match, but it looks as if he may not have had a chance in the first place. The large monster takes a step to the left as he lifted his large claymore, in that one movement Cyrus saw it. His sharp eyes narrow on the man?s feet. His step was little more than a stumble. He moved well enough that the crowd couldn?t tell. But the light shakes, the jerky way he put the armor clad hoof down, it was all evident that something was defiantly wrong.

?_Watch your opponent?s eyes and feet_?

Cyrus? head snapped back to the corridor he stepped from, the gate had already rumbled up into place, but ?Mr. White?s? words echoed in his head. It wasn?t something that Julius said, it was a heads up. What was these peoples aim here? Not turning back to his opponent a moment to late Cyrus sidesteps a large overhead chop and as he does, he sees pass the visor the man?s eyes were full of fire. But they sagged with exhaustion. Yes something was defiantly off here and it seemed as if he couldn?t seemly throw this fight after all, the man would collapse well before Cyrus could fake a good loss. 

 ?Damn you Wyngate? Cyrus mutters under his breath. ~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 18, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

They were met with silence for a couple of minutes. "Well, I guess she's not home." Cyler turned around and walked out into the light, Cyler knew that they'd be behind him.. "This guy makes me sick. I'm going to defeat this mad doctor, by myself if I have to. You guys coming?" Cyler's foot tall chibi followed behind him. "I'm not much of a surgical doctor like he is, considering what Ann said and him wearing a white coat. I was more into the ocular studies and simple remedies of the human body." Cyler remembered how he cut the tendons off of that Reaper guy both Diego and him fought. "Oh, and being a doctor you must know about the physical parts of the human body. So I can't say that I know what to expect. I'll take his equipment and knowledge in order to be the best doctor around." 

*Fin Coral
Location: East Blue*

Fin stared at Javier for a couple of seconds and nodded in acceptance. "Good, now that our introductions are out of the way. We can complete our next mission." Javier stepped back and leaned up against the mast. "We are escorting a prisoner to his final prison. He's been there for three years, now his paper work is finally finished and he is ready to move."
---
A man with long, matted hair sat on the ground staring at the light coursing out of the window of his cell. _'tick,tock,tick,tock.'_

A few days later​
_'Something is off about my mentor. I can't put my finger on it, but I don't really even known who he was. So why do I have this feeling of uneasiness?' _Fin ties the boat to the pier. "I need you to go inside and sign some papers for Tyz Mypo. All they need is a marine's signature in order for them to release him to you for transport." Startled by his sudden appearance Fin nods and creates a bubble inner-tube. "Fin, I don't think its proper for you to go inside like that, let alone fit through the door." "Oh." Fin brings out his bubble gun and switches it to _Foam mode_. He pulls the trigger and covers his body in a coating, once he finishes he pops the bubble inner-tube and now stands on the wooden pier with his tail curved. "I found another way to move around. I thought about what you said earlier and made this technique, this way I can move on land." Javier jerked his head back and narrowed his eyes. "Oh yeah. Good job." Fin thought that was strange and went ahead to the office avoiding sand, rocks, or cement that could wear down his bubble coat faster.


----------



## DVB (Feb 18, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Ann waited with them and sighed as she realized she wasn't going to come to the door. However, she knew Lana would come out later. She would defend the pagoda structure also. She hoped the new folk would also. Diego looked disappointed before he turned around and heard Cyler's speech.

Diego looked to Cyler and smiled as he wrapped his arm around Cyler's neck. 

"I like the way you talk, Cyler! However, the guy is a Marine Captain, so he must be plenty strong. However, I overheard Ann saying that despite the guy being a nutter, he actually was preferable to the other guy..." Diego stated as he led his group

"I wonder who she was talking about," Diego wondered before Ann headed toward the pagoda, where there was another ruckus going on. Diego led the others there.

He saw a gang of fishman there. Well, a pirate crew of fishman. There was a manta ray fishman, an angler fishman, a pufferfish fish man, a dana octopus squid fishman and the captain of the crew, an electric eel fishman. Currently, most of the crew were tuckered out.

There was also several wounded humans being taken for hospital care while several of the local fishman were protecing the humans, one in particular was a burised and burned mimic octopus fishman, currently breahing hard. The electric eel fishman sneered at him.

"No one messes with the Darkfish Pirates. Once we get that stone, then we'll leave this wretched island and begin to dominate the rest of East Blue before going to Grand Line," Jim stated as he looked at them.

"This is your punishment for defying me," he stated as he was about to punch him with an electrified fist...

"CHAIN CHAIN FIST!"

A fist hit Jim in the eye, connected by a chain. The crew looked stunned, the attack quick and unexpected.

"And no one messes with the Miracle Pirates," Diego stated as he recalled his fist.

Jim sneered at the crew.

"Pirates? Here? I have to say, you're pretty strong kid, and that Devil Fruit you have ain't bad either. But we're not gonna lost to ya. We have you outnumbered," Jim stated before the the manta ray fishman and angler fishman went at them.

"Cyler, Jonathon, show these guys what the nakama of the future Pirate King can do," Diego stated.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 19, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
East Blue:Blueheart island: outside of the Seashell Inn
Miracle Pirates: Swordsman*



"Pirates? Here? I have to say, you're pretty strong kid, and that Devil Fruit you have ain't bad either. But we're not gonna lost to ya. We have you outnumbered," Jim stated before the the manta ray fishman and angler fishman went at them.

"Cyler, Jonathon, show these guys what the nakama of the future Pirate King can do," Diego stated.

Jonathan cracked his knuckles as he walked forward. He took a single look at the group of fishman pirates and said. 

 You're a bunch of cowards is pretty clear." He spat on the ground after saying cowards and then stomped on it continuing, "I don't even need to use the edge of my sword to beat you scum."

Jon then lunged towards the closest one, the angler fishman and gave a whack towards his face launching the fishman onto his back.

 As the fishman tried to get back up Jon picked him up and tossed him at another fishman, the Dana octopus.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2013)

Irving sometimes he wished he could talk to animals. In his line of work that would not only be incredibly useful, it would help him find someone he could relate to for a change. People were...difficult. He got along with them fine, but he was never able to get close to anyone personally. People were contradictory, irrational and frankly smelled too much of soap. Animals were simple. If they wanted to eat you, they'd eat you. No mind games, no convoluted reasoning. Such purity of purpose was admirable. For instance, right now he was facing a Bananagator whose intent was to eat Irving up because he dared enter its new den, and just when it drove out those pesky monitors too.

"Fascinating, simply fascinating!" Irving screamed as he was chased out of the cave by the bananagator. "Bananagators aren't even _native_ to the south blue! I can only imagine why it would be here!" Poachers, for one thing. Or illegal smugglers who accidentally lost their cargo, but that wasn't a very interesting reason for Irving. 

Bananagators at adulthood could be bigger than most houses, but this one, being an adolescent was a mere 10 meters in size, and approximately 15 meters in length. Something as big as this was out of Irving's league, so he turned to his tried and tested method of fighting giant monsters.

As he reached the mouth of the cave, Irving jumped upwards and reached for a rope hanging from the ceiling. He quickly climbed to the top of the rope, hanging on for dear life. The bananagator couldn't stop its momentum, running out of the cave and breaking a tripwire. A log crashed through the creature's side, flipping it over and leaving its stomach exposed. He jumped down from the rope, and ran towards the bananagator before it could turn itself over. Quickly brandishing a spear, Irving thrusted forward, piercing its belly with one strike. "First Notch!!"


Hours later, the townsfolk were surprised to see a young man dragging a large creature to the market. Irving had passed by his employers quickly, earning a healthy bonus for defeating the bananagator quickly. Now he was taking the beast, still incapacitated to the butcher. He was going to eat well tonight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 19, 2013)

*Bart Crew|????|New World*

*[????, New World]​*
[Ghosts of Days Gone By I]​

 ?Hey did you hear?? a voice asks cutting clear across the bar, a dark haired woman pulls her attention from the cards she had laid out across the table.  ?Hear what?? is asked in return, her fingers tapping across the table, the cards fading into nothing as the blonde walked over holding four beers.  ?Don?t play coy Xifeng, we all know you know what I?m about to say.? is retorted as a vein becomes visible in the woman?s forehead.  ?Calm yourself Dianna, sit and tell us what you have to say.? the woman replies taking her beer in hand. Dianna snorts, but obliges handing Wu and Twigg their drinks as well.  ?Well, what is it blondie? Cough it up already while I?m still young.?,  ?No one?s told Wu she?s in her forties.? Twigg remarks, to which a half-eaten plate of food is thrown,  ?I?m not OLD!? Wu screams causing the bar to grow silent. 

When they realize its Bart?s crew they return to their meals,  ?Zy?s finally made a name for himself.? Dianna states pulling his wanted poster from her coat.  ?A hundred and ten thousand eh? Not bad for a first outing I suppose.? Twigg states stroking his greying beard,  ?Well, he did take after Wu more than Jackie, always causing trouble.?,  ?Remember when he was born?? Xifeng asks, Twigg rolls his eyes and grabs his beer,  ?I?ll be takin? my leave, you women spin a better yarn than any man I?ve meet.? he states standing from his chair.  ?Don?t leave on my account Twigg.? from behind Junko can be seen with a steaming tea.  ?I?ll leave you with them ma?am.? is replied as he walked off to join Bart. 

 ?What was that about?? Junko asks,  ?Lady talk.?,  ?And Wu?s sticking around?? is joked, Wu almost turns red, but cracks a smile.  ?You were the doctor for Jackie when Zy was born grandma, do you remember it?? is asked,  ?You don?t deliver one of her kids, you survive it.? is remarked,  ?You act like it?s an event Junko, it can?t be that bad.? Junko scratches at the bandage over her eyes,  ?You remember when her first child was born Dianna?? is asked,  ?Jed? Yeah??,  ?She surprised me, I didn?t think she?d be able to bite clean through Grimm?s arm.?,  ?You were surprised? I didn?t think I?d ever see a robot cry like that.?

 ?Yeah? a sweat drop appears on Dianna?s head as she remembered,  ?he didn?t talk to Jackie for almost a month??,  ?As I said, it?s something you survive, and did I hear you talking about Zy?? is asked after she cut Dianna off.  ?Yeah, he?s got himself in trouble with the Marines finally.? is replied.  ?Really? Just like his daddy.?,  ?I wonder how he ever convinced Jackie-sama to be with him!? Wu blurts out; she wanted Jackie for herself, and still does.  ?I don? think you?re remembering it quite right Wu.? ~

*[19 Years Ago, Canso Island; New World]​*
 ?Give me another grog barkeep.? a large man growls in a stupor, slamming his mug down shattering it. The keep rolls his eyes, ?No, I told you Lafitte; you need to leave this island. If you value your skin that is.? The keep replies. Lafitte scowls and grabs the man by the collar, then setting down he pulls the man almost completely over the bar.  ?I told you once old man, this is my island now.? he barks, several of the men to his sides roar in approval, they were the Long Horn Pirates, named after their captain?s Bull Zoan.  ?I killed one of his crew?, ?You hit him with poison gas and killed him from behind.? is interrupted. * ?Hey, you don?t talk down to the captain!?* two of his men shout, Lafitte waving them off calms them however.  ?It doesn?t matter how I killed him, just that I did, and when Bart gets here. I?ll do the same to him and become the World?s Strongest Man.? the man states tossing the bar keep back over into his den. Again his men cheer patting him on the back. * ?That?s our Captain!?* they shouts as he soaks it all in, his ego was something else.

 ?Now as I was saying, pour me another grog.? he barks patting his coat for a light and a smoke. He couldn?t have realized that by his actions this week that he?d be the one that set the wheels of destiny in motion, as in that same bar was a man by the name of Jake Seagull and it wasn?t Bart who?d he have to worry about. As he caught the attention of his daughter. 

The bartender was the first to feel it, the overwhelming presence of a Roberts but unlike the old man. This one had full on killer intent, it had to be?

Dropping to his knees behind the bar, he avoids the splintering doors as they blow inward. People start to froth at the mouth as the woman?s sandal enters the room, her King?s Haki bearing down with all the weight of the ocean. Long Horn Pirates drop left and right before they could even draw a weapon. With each step this she devil gets closer and closer to Jean. Two solid taps catch him on the shoulder before his seat is spun in her direction. Her jade eyes lock with his baby blues,  ?You Captain Jean Lafitte?? though she didn?t have to ask, the scent of Tobias? blood was all over this man.  ?Why you asking baby? Do you like what you see?? he asks a grin crossing his features. He wasn?t used to women coming after him, though his fame may be to blame, he did after all kill a Bart Pirate.  ?Answer the question chop steak.? she bites, venom in each word.  ?And if I am?? he asks, which was the wrong question.

 ?Did you kill this man?? Jackie asks holding a small photo of Tobias up, though again she didn?t have to ask. She just wanted to see if the man?s ego is as big as his head was. Lafitte examines the photo,  ?Yeah, I killed the pipsqueak, he mean something to you?? Really bad answer.

 ?Yeah, he did.? she bites slamming something in the man?s hand. Walking away she sets down at the bar. Lafitte gasps, finding it hard to breath. Looking down, his still beating heart was in his opened palm, he watched it quiver spurting what little it had of his life blood into the air. He stammered to his feet and patted for his cutlass, but he was dead sixty seconds ago, this was just phantom movement, and his next step leaves him in a bloody heap in the center of the room.  ?A Black Basilisk, Joe.? she mutters placing that bloody claw on the bar top. A Black Basilisk was the stiffest drink in the New World, and could only be found in Bart?s territorial waters as it contained a small drop of his venom. A potent alcohol dwarfing even the fabled nectar in potency, he didn?t argue however. ~~


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 19, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Jonathan charged forward taking on the angler and octopus fish men, during that Cyler's chibis grabbed ahold of his jacket for safety. "Well that leaves me with the big guys." Cyler charged ahead with his chibi swinging around clutching for their lives. The manta ray fish man charged forward with a hulking size of being 8 feet tall. Cyler shoved his chibi inside of him and his head shot up in sized head butting the giant. Causing him to fall onto his back. "I might be tired, but I won't go down without a fight." The chibi leapt out of Cyler and his head shrunk down and he stood there smiling. "Aaarrggghhh!!!" Cyler jumped back and looked at the puffer fish man swinging his fist at him and missing. "I'll take you down, you filthy human! No one can even touch me because of my poisonous barbs!" Cyler removed his chibi and his jacket wrapping it around his fist. "Come at me." The puffer fishman charged at him and suddenly sucked in all the air causing his body to become a poisonous ball pin. Cyler charged ahead and connected with his fist to his balloon body sending him flying into the manta ray man. "Peeeewwww." He deflated and looked behind him seeing now he was stuck to his comrade, slowly poisoning him. "Wha...whhhaa...." Cyler turned towards the electric eel. "Even if they were at full strength, they wouldn't be much trouble." His two chibi stood next to his legs, while he still had his jacket wrapped around his hand.

*Fin Coral
Easblue>Marine Holding and Processing of the East Blue*

Fin scooted along the clean floor to the young woman with blond hair behind the desk and waited for her to look up. She jolted back with surprise as she did, "ugh, may I help you son?" Fin nodded to her southern accent, "I am here to pick up a man you are holding to escort him to prison." She stared blankly at him as if it weren't true, "well alright." She looked down and grabbed some papers and handed him a clip board. "I need you to sign these papers. Once done, they will have to be verified. It will take a few hours, if done correctly." Fin nodded, grabbed the clip board and sat down in a chair and began to fill out the tedious questions._ 'Name of prisoner, Tyz Mypo.' _Fin scribbled down all the parts he needs to fill in. 

Few hours later​
"You're ranked pretty low to be requesting and filling out a prisoner transfer form. Anyways you said you have a marine that is ranked above you on the form. Where is he?" Fin threw a thumb behind him, "he is on our boat." "Ahh, alright." She walked out and peered over to the marine boat and with a quick fix of her glasses her left eye turned into a telescope. "Serial number 34256." Her eye went back to normal and walked back inside. "I'll give you the express process, sweetheart. That man has been here way too long, and cooped up in that cell. Even he would be better with some fresh air. I was surprised to here his ruling was complete."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 19, 2013)

*Jake Seagull|The Marauders|New World*

*[Sailing , New World]*​
*[Ghosts of Days Gone By I]*​
Smee stood with a blank expression, the pot-bellied pirate with goggles on soon going from the facade portrayed by expressionless indifference to a beaming grin, "Hey you barnacle suckin' buffoons! Look! It's Zy!"

The rest of The Marauders let out an intense cry, the majority of them piss drunk.

"Captain would be proud if... if he was still..." Ronaldo started, tearing up afterwards.

"Shut your filthy mouth!" Harvey Jones, now in control of the crew after Jake and the firstmate mysterious vanished, snapped. "He's still out there, somewhere... and we'll find him. If not us, then surely Jackie..."

"Hey, hey... let's not fight! This is a celebration for little Zy! As usual he's chasing Jed's ankles! But don't tell him that!" At that boisterous laughter rang, the image of the ever bold Zy proclaiming his older sibling as his rival from day one a clear picture.

"They'll both surely make a name for themselves... I'm sure we'll see them sailing these rough seas... someday... For now, Smee is right! This is a celebration!"

Singing could be heard from the sailing drunks, who rocked side by side with, "Yohohohoooo~ Yohohoho~ Yohohohoooo~ Yohohoho~! Going to deliver Binks' Sake, Following the sea breeze, riding on the waves~"


[19 Years Ago, Canso Island; New World]​
Jake wasn't usually the type of guy to interfere in other people's problems. As he sat, sipping his drink while his small crew of barely ten men roamed about Canso Island, that golden rule was about to change. He didn't expect to witness all that he did, and the extremely easygoing pirate slipped off of his stool to make his way to Jackie's side.

Before she could react, poorly especially, the swanky pirate lifted a hand, "Now, now! I come in peace, Miss. See, a peace offering~" Jake faced the Bar Keep, clearing his throat, before his velvety smooth voice oozing with potential slyness requested, "Joe, izzit? My tab. Put that drink on there won't you?"

Joe's warning glance was all Jake got, but ignoring it, he sat beside Jackie with the tail of his coat dangling behind the stool to brush the floor. "Now, Miss... I'm not usually the nosy type. Not at all. Then again, I don't suppose I've seen very many men carry their heart to their death either," Jake explained with a charming grin.

"Ultimately," Jake continued, swirling his drink in a clear glass with a rarely seen thoughtful gaze on his handsome but sea hardened visage, "I've come to lend an ear." Pausing, then grinning, Jake added, "Figuratively, I'm quite fond of this." while tapping the earlobe facing her.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Tower Town*​
Kent slumped to the ground, tiny rivers of hot red blood tracing their way through the dirt beneath him. His vision, blurry before, now faded in and out almost constantly. His ears whined, high pitched and distracting, and he didn't think there was a single part of his body that didn't hurt.

Arya had given him some breathing space, but it wouldn't be enough. She was kicking and fighting like crazy but she was hurt, and the pale guy wasn't, and it seemed like he was through messing around.

Two demons, eight feet tall, emerged from the ground, summoned by the pale guy's strange devil fruit. Kent tried to shout a warning to Arya but it caught in his throat. He coughed up a little blood. 

"Arya..." he finally managed to groan. "We've got to...get out of here."

_Systems failing. Rerouting all available power to life support. Coma engaging in ten...nine...eight..._

Kent took a deep breath. "I'm about to go to sleep," he said. "You've gotta get me out of here. Don't let him take me. Please, Arya, we have to go."

_three...two...one._

And then the world vanished, as if someone had turned off the den-den mushi, and Kent's pain faded in a single, blissful instant as he lost consciousness.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 19, 2013)

*Stamp Island Bar*

Several men stood around a table, shuffling through different bounty posters. _"Johnny the Ghost."_ One of the men picked up a poster of an older pirate with a bounty of 45,000,000 beli. _"Seems easy enough."_ He crumpled it up and shoved it in his pocket. *"Figures you'd go after the scrub."* Another man said with a smile. _"Can it! I just need some quick cash."_

The bar patrons around them looked rather annoyed. For years now, this had become a place for bounty hunters to pick out their targets and organize who would go after who. It had become somewhat of an unspoken rule that you let them be while they did this. The bounty board covered almost the entirety of the back wall of the bar. There were at least a hundred different bounty posters occupying the wall each day. 

*"What about this guy?"* One of the men pointed out a bounty poster still pinned to the wall. *"Hector Vilko. I've been here a few times now, no one's taken that one."*
_"Yeah, I've seen that one. I'm not keen on going after a guy who makes a reputation of killing bounty hunters."_

*"You serious?"* The other man asked as he looked back at the poster. _"That's what I hear, yeah. Still, a 101,000,000 beli bounty is awfully tempting."_ 

*"Well, forget that. I got what I need here."* As the men continued looking through the posters they'd collected, a robed figure stood up from the bar and approached the wall. The figure remove her hood, revealing long silver hair and golden eyes. *"Hey, little lady. You sure you should be here?"* One of the bounty hunters asked. _"Relax man, she's been here a few times this month. She's tougher than she looks."_ 

The girl looked over Hector's bounty poster, then quickly snatched it off the wall. "Thank you." She said politely, before leaving the bar. 

*Stamp Island Docks*

Since Kai's death, Ten had made a living for herself and the other androids by performing freelance work. Since Volk's disappearance several years before, the government had largely abandoned their search for the androids that Ten had freed. 

Dapper had helped take care of her mechanical brethren as they had adjusted to life outside of the government labs. It had been over a month since she had returned to the island they had come to call home, but she had accumulated enough money through bounties to make a decent living for them. 

The next trade ship was leaving in a half hour, and Ten knew she would have to be on it to make good time. Hector had apparently last been seen at an archipelago not too far away. It would be about a day's trip, but the money was worth it.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 19, 2013)

*Jonathan Dragonwing
miracle pirates: swordsman
Blueheart island, outside the inn, east blue*

The Dana octopus and angler-man struggled back to their feet getting untangled from each other. The octopus shouted at him, "If we're cowards than your an arrogant jerk who refuses to fight us truly!" The Oct-man then rushed towards Jonathan using his tentacles to try and rip at his skin.

Jon used the edge of his blade and cut off one of the tentacles, causing the fishman to back off a few feet as he began to writhe from having his tentacle cut off. "If you really want me to." he said.

At that moment the angler-man lunged at him and before Jon could react, he was in his face about to chomp on it. Jon reacted as quickly as he could, falling backwards and twisting to land on his hands as the angler-man snapped down on empty air. Jonathan jumped away and then charged at the angler man, giving a slice of his sword to the right knee of his legs. The angler man went down to a knee.


----------



## DVB (Feb 19, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Diego noticed most of the crew were already tired and wounded from the fight against the mob so they were unable to really do any damag aginast his crew. Jim looked furious. "Fine then, I'll show you landlubbers what we Fishman can REALLY do..." he stated as he bega using is earn to moisten himself.

Diego observed the water sliding down his arm before it hung from his hand.

"Fishman Karate. To be honest, I do want to know if an inferior species can learn it, but I doubt it. I may a beginner, but my moves have a shocking twist to them," he stated to their shocked looks. 

"Fishman Karate: Water Shot!" Jim said before he flung the water drop at him. Diego saw the shot was about... the size of a baseball. Diego dodged it befor he saw it go and pretty much cause some serious damage to a tree. 

"Fishman Karate: Electric Eel Arrows!" Jim states before he gathers more water and he begans emitting electricity. He then flung the water shots. They resembles said electric eels as they hit Diego, Cyler and Jonathon.

Diego winced in pain as he suffered not only the focused pain from the water shot, but also the electrical shock that came within in. Diego managed to shake it off, but he saw Jim get into a stance with his hands arcing. 

Diego got his chains ready before he saw one of the fishman talk to him. 

"All right men. You're too injured, but we'll be back. Then I'll show you what I can really do," Jim said as he helped two of his comrades up and the crew began heading out into their hideout out of town.

"Damn... that guy's tough," Diego said as he began wobbling. The electric attack was still reeling on him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 20, 2013)

West Blue

Star Islands Archipelago

Broken Arrow 

Hiro Yagami

The fantastic fivesome had gone out to wrangle up some transportation, quite literally as that was pretty much the way of life here. Make use of what the land had to offer here. While Hiro had Gogeta, and so wasn't in need of a ride but Yukihime and her other two charges captured a wild horse each.

Kappa and Sue had a much harder time getting a handle on their wild Steamhorse, a coal black mustang with piercing red eyes that received their name for the steam that came out of their nostrils like cartoon bulls when they got heated. And those two were red hot. 

Things were still a bit shaky, but eventually they were making their way through the vast. "You better not be thinking of doing anything stupid." Yuki had her eye on Hiro, as he rode on the back of his oversized monkey, being of Nihonese descent herself she barked at him in his native tongue. 

"I'll be a good boy for now miss." Hiro replied as he rubbed his finger over the snake tattoo around his neck that was serving as his leash. "So what are we doing out here anyways." He went back to the common tongue. 

"Broken Arrow is one of the bigger islands, there are a couple of towns spread about but most of it is wildlands where the natives are suspucted to hide." She explained. "Besides checking in on the towns, we're out here to scout for the marine base and determine how much native activity is in the area."

"Oh jeez." Sue whined. "So you're telling me that we either die in this desert, or we live to take on a horde of those savages should they discover us?"

"Well I wasn't planning on the dying part, but close enough."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 20, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Cyler stood there watching his captain begin the fight with the electric eel man to only have an electric eel water attack strike him in the chest sending him flying backwards. Once he hit the ground his breath was knocked out of him, and he could feel his body stiffen from the surge of electricity hitting his body. Cyler's eye began to close slowly as his heart beat slowed down to a crawl. Suddenly a jolt went into him and his eye opened back up. Then a second jolt hit him and his heart was now pounding faster. He could feel warmth spreading throughout his body, healing. "My chibi. Thats how it works, huh..." He looked up to see Diego wobbling and he wasn't to sure about Jonathan at the moment. "Here, let me help." Cyler shot up and put his jacket back on him and ran to Diego. "Here." Cyler grabbed him and wrapped Diego's arm around his neck giving him leverage and the ability to somewhat walk. "With that electrical shock, you're lucky that you aren't on the ground like I was. Electricity has a knack for going after the heart. You should be fine, I believe your chains managed to keep it from hitting vital areas. So all you got was a bit unbalanced."

*Fin Coral
Easblue>Marine Holding and Processing of the East Blue*

"Alright, you're clean to take him sweetie." She waved her arm to present a frail man with a beard to his chest, walking with 4 guards armed with sticks that connect to a collar around his neck. "He caused quite a bit of trouble three years back, but I think being locked up so long fried his brain. However, he keeps great time." She turned her head towards Tyz, "what time is, right now?" _"7:45"_ "Crud! I need to leave for my hot date!" She scrabbled to get behind her desk and began to rummage through her papers and drawers. Fin watched this until the guards stood in front of him. "Be careful, little guy." They handed him one of the sticks and the others unlatched their's from the collar. "Thank you." Fin could tell that the foam coat worn off a while ago, but the clean cut floor didn't bother him one bit. However he was still out of his element, wherever that'd be. "Come on." Fin ushered him out through the doors and brought out his bubble gun and pulled the trigger, once again coating himself in a coat. It didn't take as long as he thought it would to make it to the boat. However Javier, his mentor, had a sour look upon his face when seeing the prisoner.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 21, 2013)

*Jackie D. Roberts|Canso Island|New World*

*[Canso Island, 19 Years Ago; New World]​*
[Ghost of Days Gone By I]​​
Joe watched as Jackie?s eyes turned that predatory gold causing him to swallow hard. It looked as if things were about to get messy again. Well he did try to warn this fellow, but as he was about to hit the deck again Jackie chuckles, those seven and a half inch daggers sliding back up into her skull. There was something else amiss here; the pheromones that Jake gave off told Jackie the main thing on this fellow?s mind.  ?I?m not drunk enough for this.? she mutters turning her head back toward her shot. Placing the rim of the glass to her lips she throws her head back taking the potent drink in one gulp. Sighing deeply she allows her head to hang her dark hair brushing the tough oak wood of the bar. Using the hand she held the glass with she wiped the bottom of her chin off before setting the glass back onto the bar. Her jade green eyes cut back to Jake, it seemed that he wasn?t going to take no for an answer. Tenacious, but tenacity only would get you so far with the Captain of the Wreckers. Her eyes wander back across the bar as she thought on how to deal with this.  ?Tell me swashbuckler, what head are you thinking with? The head between your ears or the one between your thighs??

It was a cut to the chase type of question Jackie asked while she twisted the barstool to face Jake she seemed to look into his soul as he pondered the question allowing her blood caked hand dangle off the bar. Just a reminder of what she could do. The man that seemed to have an answer for everything was taken aback by the brashness of this woman. Mayhaps if he knew who she was it wouldn?t have surprised him in the least. Jackie?s eyes sparkled with amusement,  ?What?s the matter? Cat got your tongue?? she asks, an obvious poke at her being a Saber tooth tiger, but again she wasn?t going to give him a chance to speak.  ?You want me to open up to you? Are you man enough?? she asks turning back to Joe. Two blood soaked fingers hit the bar,  ?Two more Black Basilisks Joe, the man wants to talk to a Roberts.? she states. The Keep gives a weary look toward Jake; he still may have signed his own death warrant. ?T-two?? is asked and Jackie cut her eyes his way.

 ?Yeah, two and while you?re at it Joe. Make ?em doubles. A show for a dead man.? she states. Again Joe swallows hard. Most people couldn?t handle a single of this stuff. Of course Jackie was Bart?s daughter; the venom didn?t seem to have an effect on her, probably because it pumped through her veins. But this fellow, well he may end up regretting crossing paths with a Roberts. ?Preference?? is asked,  ?Make both Dagon Coast Gin.? she states. Sweat beaded on Joe?s head. So on top of a double, she wanted one of the stiffest Gins that Beli could buy. ?Yes ma?am.? Is replied as he started to slip below the bar, as he did he gave Jake a run like hell look. But the man was transfixed and wasn?t to back down. Standing from behind the bar the round Keep places two clean shot glasses on the down, turning he grabs the selected Gin and pours up about half way in each glass. This is where the man pauses, singles were dangerous, and doubles were suicide in his opinion. So donning thick rubber gloves and eye protection he grabs a set of tongs. Using the tongs he pulls a corked bottle of liquid up from below the bar, ?If you?ll be so kind Jackie?? he whimper which causes the woman to roll her eyes.

Reaching over she uncorks it, a black vaporous skull and crossbones rise from the bottle and almost seems to mockingly laugh before being dispersed by the bottle being lifted.  ?Here goes.? The old keep states as he gingerly titled the beaker over Jackie?s drink. The first drop turned the Gin grey and the second turned it a putrid black. Slowly moving he does the same for Jake?s drink before ducking below the bar to put the venom up.  ?Alright stranger? Jackie begins grabbing both shots  ?you want to lend me your ear, let?s have a drink first.? she finishes handing his glass to him. Toasting Jake she places her glass to her lips. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 21, 2013)

*Jake Seagull|Canso Island|New World*

*[Canso Island, 19 Years Ago; New World]*​
*[Ghost of Days Gone By I]*​
Jake was impressed, and that rarely happened. Clearing his throat, the cautiously sneering pirate said, "Well then, this is a..." he paused while attempting to collect his thoughts and not offend the lady, "I guess here's to my health then, yes?" 

Swishing the lethal beverage in it's clear container, he exhaled, offered Jackie a devil-may-care wink, and took a swift swig. Joe and any of the other drunken patrons watched, some sputtering food or drink at the sheer idiocy of his actions. Bravado only went so far, didn't it?!

Hissing his way through, Jake slammed his shot glass down with a resounding thunk, and exhaled throatily. "Whew!" Now, this was a helluva drink. Granted, Jake was more adept at stealing and general piracy than heroics or brute strength, so a man like him that had such a fine appreciation of a damned good drink could think of no better way to spend his dying moments.

"Joe, izzit? 'nother one, fella. Just the same!" Jake stated, recklessness written all over his face with that toothy grin. Round two, and Jake was rearing to go. Hell he had even adjusted his position to take 'em back like a champ. Was he going to intoxicate himself to death? Possibly. If the venom didn't get him first. Once he got wrapped up in a challenge, however, Jake wasn't the type to back down. 

_Hours later_...










​
"An' I tell 'em!" Jake declared, a boot adorned foot stomping the table a few drunks sat at, who reeled back in shock. "I ain't the type of bottom feeding bumbling bloke that'll go down with a fight!" Drawing his sword, he slashed two times, a fist poised on his hip in a fencing stance full of finesse, even when he was shitface drunk.

"So, the Admiral's after me tail... and I'm on to 'em, yeah?" Jake went on, repeating his exploits while leaping onto the heads of two spectators, who simply laughed in moronic splendor, equally drunk. 

The hooting, roaring, and applauding at his antics simply urged Jake to continue making an ass of himself. Slashing twice with awe inspiring swiftness, leaving marks on the opposite end of the bar until the initials of his first and last name were formed, he went on to do the same for Jackie, and nodded, sheathing his blade. "...Ah, perfect. Wouldn't you say?" Jake asked Jackie with an arched eyebrow, the sloshed pirate grinning crookedly.


----------



## Vergil (Feb 22, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Her options were fairly limited when it came down to it. They couldn’t set up the party in the town so it had to be an outdoor shindig, which was fine. The night sky was crystal clear and the stars were on display, like diamonds at a jewellers. There were speakers and the music was ready to go; the drinks were on their way; the food was ready. Kagami grinned and took a chocolate chip cookie and bit into it.

It wasn’t chocolate chip. It was oatmeal and raisin.

Her teeth remained clenched and her mouth tightened as she quietly took a napkin and ejected the offensive material from her mouth. There were no drinks yet to wash away her disgust. “Unforgivable.” She murmured with her mother’s rage.

She grabbed her metal briefcase and stormed towards the town. These….people had crossed the line. “You feel something Yammercreek? This is my wrath. AND YOU SHALL FEEL IT!!!”

Just then a huge explosion came from the centre of town, sending a shockwave through Kagami, who covered her eyes with her arm. She looked around and then looked at her hand. “Ha! See that!? That’s what happens when you fuck with cookies! But it ain’t over yet! That bakery is gonna get baked!”

Kagami passed Teri who was with three kids.

“Hey Kagami, where are you…”

“Not right now! I’m gonna blow shit up.”

“Wha-? What about the party?” Teri asked as she looked at Kagami’s steaming face. 

“Eat.” A cookie was thrust into Teri’s face, who raised an eyebrow suspiciously.

“Whyyyy?”

“Because I’m your captain and I’m telling you to!” Kagami stomped her foot down signalling the start of a bitch fit. Teri looked at the cookie and in the darkness it looked like a chocolate chip one. She bit into it and instantly realised why Kagami was so furious. She turned to the children.

“Kids – are these what you’ve been eating?”

“Yeah! They’re awesome right?” the little girl answered excitedly 

“But they’re raisins, not chocolate chip.”

“What’s chocolate chip?” the girl asked innocently. 

“THAT’S IT!” Kagami screamed, leaving Teri in a little shock, “I’m gonna blow up that bakery!”

“Wait! No! That’s our only good spot.” The boy shouted desperately.

Teri knelt down, “I thought you had sweets when we were at the bar…” she inspected them. Just dried fruits and nuts. No lollipops or chocolates or anything yummy! Teri reached into her pocket and gave them each some proper candy.

They were at first hesitant but tried it and their eyes lit up, which made Kagami go past her boiling point. “Kids, where’s the ‘sweetie’ factory?”

They pointed to a building not too far from the village entrance. “Teri – you’re gonna rework the whole thing so it makes good stuff! I’ll have a word with the mayor and kick the boring out of him! After that bakery goes down!”


----------



## Eternity (Feb 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> Twin Tower Town*​
> ...



*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town
*Stronger than you, weaker than me

Arya was slowly loosing conciousness, wobbling and hanging with her head. Yet her stance was otherwise unmoving. While her body was giving in, her mind was never giving up. 

"Arya..." Kent managed to groan, having just coughed up blood. "We've got to...get out of here."

Now, Arya was no fool. She had no petty illusions about strength from determination. She knew that strong emotions could release chemicals into her body in order to fool it into overusing her body, but she was already too weak to feel anything strongly. Did that mean she was giving up? Hell no!

After almost blacking out and falling to the ground, she lifted her head up. Her posture expanded with every breath, until she stood with her chest out and hands wide to her sides. Her breath was heavy and exaggerated.

And then the men saw her eyes. They where like a lion's eyes.

"You have been a coward from the second I met you Kent, so it is safe to say that this in nothing new. But do not, even for a second, think that I would lower myself to your despicable standards." The annoyance in her voice sent chills through her own body. She always got chills when she was annoyed. "I would rather die than admit defeat against someone that doesn't even have the common courtesy to fight with their fists! And I will not allow you to do lay a finger on anyone is this town. If I die here today, I will come back in spirit, and it will not be pleasant."

The blood loss was getting to her, and she fell to her knees, but her  posture stayed the same, and her voice was unbroken.

"Now, I suggest you leave this place, and I will spare your life." She said, tipping forward, having to support herself with her hands. "Got that, punk?"​


----------



## Magician (Feb 22, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

"Now, I suggest you leave this place, and I will spare your life." She said, tipping forward, having to support herself with her hands. "Got that, punk?"

Covering his mouth Heian felt the blood oozing on to his fingers. The pain in his chest, lungs, and every cell in his body was excruciating. This was clearly the limit of his powers; he could collapse at any moment, but he's sure as hell going to finish this fight. God wanted Kent on his crew, and that is what was going to happen...no matter what.

He looked up and saw the determination filling the woman; he couldn't help but smile. "I have no interest in you, woman," he responded, "But if you want to die so badly then so be it."

This was his strongest technique and the first time using it. Let's see the full ability of _God_. Motioning his hand over to Arya, the giant demon charged forward like a stampeding elephant, fast and thundering. The ground shook with every step.

Let's see how she combats this.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 22, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged in Fire III]​
Kai clearly had enjoyed his spa treatment a lot better than his female underlings and shoeshine girl had done. The sat at together at a table of an improvised restaurant, the second part of the package deal they bought that included the spa, a meal and a room for the night.

Kai was free to absolutely massacre the food on his plate, free from any harm Sam might've wanted to inflict on him, as her circulation was damn near being cut off by Chun-Li that still hadn't quite gotten over the combined shock of getting lost in this unfamiliar place and being tossed up in the air by some barbarian. 

"So what's your name anyways kid?" He asked, in between bites. 

"Chun-Li....."She mumbled back, only releasing her tight grip on Sam for a moment, to grab a frie with a shaky hand. 

"Did you get separated from your family?" Annie joined in. "Before or after arriving on the island?" 

Chun-Li took her time to answer, it was unclear if she was hesitant to reply or just too shaken. "Yes....I was with my......Uncle, we were supposed to meet up with the rest of my family here but now I lost him as well....."

"Do you know where he could be, or how you were going to meet up with your family?"

"..........My uncle said something about the restricted district, I think we were supposed to meet up there."

"Alright, well I guess we should check it out."

-----

Meanwhile, in a certain part of the restricted district​
"Damn....." Two hooded figured had uncovered Lo Fei's corpse, who over had killed him had barely bothered to hide it. A bloody trail led to a bush right next to path the death had occured, it appeared as if they just tossed him to get him out of plain sight. 

"What kind of weapon was it?" The other asked, he preoccupied himself with making sure nobody was trying to ambush them while his partner checked the body. 

"I'm not sure." She replied. "I've never seen wounds like these, it must be unique bladed weapon....." 

"No, sign of the lady." Neither of them knew if this was a good or bad thing. "Instead of informing the masters, we should search for her...... They have gone through too much already, no need to put this uncertainty on them as well." 

"......Yeah, at least until night fall." So the pair of warriors continued their search, looking for a clue pointing them to the noble's daughter or the killer of their peer."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 22, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

[The Luck of D. VI]​
Evading another staggering chop Cyrus spots his opportunity. A solid blow catches the man across the calf. His massive broadsword is flung to the side as he stumbled forward. Colliding with the ground the man grunts in pain shooting dust like an agitated bull. But at least this fight was over, or so Cyrus thought as he turned to the applaud of the stadium. Pointing and gasps quickly bring his attention full circle as the much large brute hovered over him his arms stretched wide as if to ensnare Cyrus in a bear hug. The rabbit’s eyes crack in surprise, no normal man should be able to stand after a blow to his leg like that, but then again. This was a drugged man, not a normal one. Using his exceptional leg strength Cyrus bounds out of the way while firmly planting the shallow of the sword on the man’s collar bone. A sickening crack could be heard. Bone clearly broke, but the large man refused to go down.

This was going clearly be a lot tougher than he originally thought and it seemed as if maybe he could have thrown the fight after all. But he had already shown that he was more than capable of staying away from the behemoth, now he just had to figure out how to beat him without killing him.  “Alright big boy, let’s see what you got.” is grumbled as he started to leap in parallel patterns. As expected the big man only growled, his reaction was as slow as ever just with less reach without that meat cleaver. Finding an opening Cyrus kicks it into overdrive and with a bounding sprint throws himself into a full fledge run. The dry dust that lay on the stadium’s stone ground is easily kicked up by his large feet as he circled the large man, who only seemed to grow all the angrier as he lost track of the hare man time and again. 

 “Wind Dancing Technique, Whirl Wind Kicks!” naming his attack Cyrus charges in and vertically scales the armored man as if he were a wall. Two solid kicks separate him from his foe, just enough to tag the brute with the attack. Like a Jackhammer seven hardy blows rain in on the chest and head of the brute, but the armor the man wore absorbed most of the blows energies and as he started to plummet back to the ground he is caught by a foot. A wide grin spreads under that mask, “Gottcha.” Is grunted, the berserker spinning in place, and a moment later he allows Cyrus to fly. The force in which he was thrown was enough to deter any attempt to correct his flight path. So Cyrus is left with little recourse than to brace for the impact against the far wall, which came with bone shuddering force. 

Cyrus barely has the time to recollect his thoughts before the brute is charging again. Patting the ground for his weapon Cyrus quickly realizes that he like the brute had been separated from his weapon, but unlike his opponent. Cyrus could clearly think. Pulling himself up the wall, Cyrus fixes himself and waits. No, not yet. Not close enough. The thunderous pounding of leather on stone fills Cyrus’ ears. Still not close enough. He has time to react. The eyes of the tyrant, ablaze with vile hatred, still not close enough. Still your beating heart Cyrus, all things come in time. 

[Now]​
Calling all the strength he can muster Cyrus leaps straight up and perches high above on a ledge as the armored tank slams headlong into the wall. Cyrus sighs, a moment too late and he’d been road kill.  “And the winner… by knockout. Tiberius!”[color] the Don shouts his ringed finger points toward Cyrus who was still perched dangerously  over the arena floor. Even winning felt dirty around here is thought as his gaze falls to the man below, a small puddle of blood had formed around his head, but he still breathed, he hoped that the big man wouldn’t die. 

[Later]

 “Good show my dear boy!” the Don exclaims happily looking at the bags of Beli that surrounded him, this day had made him a lot of money, well except that last exhibition match that he lost somewhat badly on. Snatching up one of the bags he tosses it toward Cyrus.  “What’s this?” he asks, though he had a good idea.  “Your cut dear man, your cut, You’re very profitable you know. Maybe you should think of working for me more often…. Well I have business with all this … um business. If you’re interested bloke, please come and see me again sometime.” the large man states, though his attention was more on the money than it was Cyrus. Not looking a gift horse in the mouth Cyrus slumps the bag over his shoulder. He had already collected his effects, so he was looking to leave Shimmering Isle and for good. Opening the door to leave Cyrus sets down the long hall to the exit, however turning the corner he is met with the red haired man. His lazy blue eyes looking over him, “Good fight you had, looks like you could use a drink. A drink given to all the champs.” Is sated as he handed over a bottle. “Don’t mention it.” Is added as he walked off. 

A curious look slipped across Cyrus’ features. Shaking his head he again starts down the hallway, now he was approaching the cells, here he is met by the blonde. Up close she kind of looked cute, “Were you hurt? Well honey you might want to go see a doctor.” Is stated a wink following as a business card is produced. “He’s the best in town at what he does.” She adds sliding the card into his duster. If Cyrus could blush over that fur he may have as he watched her strut off. He may be smitten, but the feeling didn’t last long.  “Hey! You! D, over here!” the voice was familiar and grating. Eustace. Walking up to the cell he looks in, the man was bound head to toe in restraints. He couldn’t hope to move even if the earth shook this place apart  “What happened to you?” is asked, though he really didn’t care.  “Fuckers said a flaming chainsaw wasn’t a sword, so they did this to me!” he shouts, which brings a grin to Cyrus face,  “I’m sure you’ll be released within the decade, fare well D hunter.” Cyrus says with a wave. This angers Eustace, but he was in no position to do anything about it.  

Reaching the door to the outer room Cyrus is confronted by the fellow he figured was the lead of these suits. “The Don has another round of fights planned for tomorrow, I would suggest that you use your time… wisely.” He softly states tapping the bottle of water as he passed. That is when it struck Cyrus. He figured what they were up to, but why? Why give him what he needed to unseat this tub of lard? ~


----------



## kluang (Feb 22, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera landed inside a building that looks like a warehouse. He punch open a crate that says beef burger and sees hundreds of burgers.

Tofu burgers.

"This town stinks."

He kick open the main door and two security guards looks shock when the door fly bare pass their head. Bombera steps forward and suddenly the door explodes.

"You two!!!" and the guards looks horrified at Bombera.

"We gonna have a little chat." and he grabs them by the collar and smash them on the ground.

"Now about those burgers...."


----------



## Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

BDProductions34 said:


> "Now, I suggest you leave this place, and I will spare your life." She said, tipping forward, having to support herself with her hands. "Got that, punk?"
> 
> Covering his mouth Heian felt the blood oozing on to his fingers. The pain in his chest, lungs, and every cell in his body was excruciating. This was clearly the limit of his powers; he could collapse at any moment, but he's sure as hell going to finish this fight. God wanted Kent on his crew, and that is what was going to happen...no matter what.
> 
> ...



*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Tower Town*
​ Stronger than you, weaker than me










​
She had said what was on her mind, and her body was already too weak to move. And for some reason, she felt totally at peace with it. She was not giving up. This was the end of her, and it felt good. Muscles where starting to relax, and her arms gave out. There where no pain. Her body fell to the ground, where she managed to roll onto her back. She could feel the low vibrations from the demonic creature trampling towards her. Yet she felt no fear, just a numbing calmness that swept over her. Right before she closed her eyes, she smiled.
*
A few years ago:*
*
"AAAAAARRRUUUUGHHHHH!"* angry screams fill the streets of Twin Tower Town. Some people stands in anticipation and slight anguish, while others are going about their usual lives. Something about these screams was off. These where clearly screams of pain, but the overall disregard for the well being of the scream's owner was unsettling. 
_
"Breath Arya, just breath."_ A young man says, holding Arya's hand. She is laying down on a bed with her legs spread wide apart and elevated. She was giving birth.

"Fuck off Daniel- *AAAARRRGHHH!*" she screamed again, but when Daniel tried to "fuck off", Arya scowled at him, clenching her arms tighter on his. *"DON'T YOU DARE LEAVE, DANIEL!"* she growled with such a low pitch that it was hard to understand she was a woman in the middle of child birth. 

_"Of course not sweetie."_ the flustered young man said. He was no pantsy. Strong and wide shoulders and a ripped body that would put most celebrities to shame. And despite his young age, he was already sporting a full beard. Not very long, but a full beard nonetheless. Yet in the lights of Arya, he was like pudding in a earthquake. 

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGHHHH!!"*
*
Present time:*

With a low whisper, almost too low for the enemy to hear she said "Just don't hurt my children. I beg you..." before she slipped into unconsciousness.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 23, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Shimmering Isle]​*​
[The Luck of D. VII]​
[Next Day; Close to Noon]

Stringy strands of meat peel out of large overstuff cheeks; the Don is in the middle of his mid-morning snack. Enjoying the finer foods that Beli could buy. The blonde headed female suit looks on in disgust as the man gorges himself.  “maff, hianywone scheen…”,  “Don’t you think, sir, that you should swallow that before you try to talk.” the suit with the ponytail asks as he steps into the room. The portly man stops and places the large portion of meat onto the plate from whence it came. His beady little eyes narrow on the man as he folds his arms over his chest. Silent rage started to build inside Wynngate and a large mitt starts to slam around the table for the closest goblet. A moment later enough wine to serve three is gulped down;  “I dare say, know your place Tsung, remember. I pay you. It’s not the other way around.” he growls, the silver goblet in his hold being crushed like It was a Styrofoam cup. Tsung merely rolls his eyes,  “A suggestion, sir, to allow us to understand you is hardly an order.”,  “But a mere request.” the blonde adds in.  “I’ve had many a request for you Alicia, you’ve ignored them all or worse.” he bites pulling his large form from the table.  “I believe I’ve lost my appetite, when the boy gets here. Do send him to my office.” he barks while waddling away. 

 “Do you think he figured out what we were doing?” Alicia asks, a hand nervously washing through her hair.  “There is more to Mr. Tiberius then a first glance can offer. Even if not, we still have options.” is replied as Tsung adjusted his tie.  “Options that don’t conflict with our contract?” the red haired man asks stepping into the room.  “How long have you been standing there William?” is asked with a nasty tone,  “Long enough.”,  “Settle down, we don’t want unwanted attention. Not now. Go to your stations. I’ll await our guest.” 

[Noon]

Half oiled hinges squeak loudly as the door to the Don’s office is partly pushed open, the large man’s eyes slowly cut from that day’s venue to the door. Standing there Cyrus leaned against the frame of the door. Arms crossed and a smirk slid across his face. The Don smiles with anticipation, a soupbone cutting through that greasy hair,  “Ah, the goose with the golden eggs. My boy welcome back, so you’ve decided to work for me then?” he asks, a hunger of Beli in his voice. The reed in Cyrus’ mouth bends as the hare man thinks.  “Julius made a tidy profit, but you have talent. I can make you rich boy, RICH!” he exclaims pointing a wide finger to the ceiling as if to make a testament to Oda himself.  “Not exactly Don.” is replied, the bottle of water being produced from a sleeve of the duster. Held up to the light it glistened seductively,  “Thirsty, big man? You look parched.” is stated while the bottle slowly dipped into the shadows. Wynngate’s eyes flare in fury,  “What is the meaning of this? Where did you obtain that?” he sputters recognizing the beverage. 

 “Does it matter where I obtained it Mr. Wynngate? I still have it.” is replied with a coy grin. The Don stands from his desk, visions of his empire falling around him,  “You don’t scare me boy! This is my world.” he shouts, spit running down his chin. Overexerted he places a hand on his desk so not to topple over.  “I’ll give you one last chance, join me or now you’ll die.” he stammers beads of sweat forming on his brow. Cyrus lightly laughs as he shrugs, the bottle of water is then rolled to the Don’s feet.  “You don’t have to worry about me Don, you’ve not done wrong by me.” is stated as he pulled himself from the frame. This brings a relaxed look to the Don’s face,  “Buuuut, the people you’ve cheated over the years, they may not be as forgiving.” is added as he fully pushed the door open, behind him a mob of angry gamblers can be seen.  “Good luck Mr. Wynngate, and good day.” is uttered as he vanished into the mob as they stormed the room. 

…

 “You can come out of the shadows now, I know you’re there.” Cyrus states as he leaned up against a wall.  “You’re pretty good drifter.” the large suit thug states stepping from the shadows.  “It’s okay David, he is more than a simple drifter, isn’t that right Cyrus?” Tsung asks stepping into the light. Cyrus’ eyes flash with surprise as he looked Tsung’s way.  “You know who I really am?”,  “Cyrus T. Cross, last surviving member of the Clan Cross. Student of Helen Swann.”,  “Our job above anything else is to know everything we can about a target, you were harder to figure out. But not impossible.” the gang was all there, so now to the important question.  “Alright, knowing me aside, why did you help me sabotage your employer?” is asked. Tsung adjusts his tie.  “Simple business, he paid us in earnest the first two years of our contract.”,  “But then he himself got into big time debt with loan sharks in Sabaody.”,  “So he lost focus on many fronts, including this establishment.”,  “Let me make it clear, he hasn’t paid us for a better part of six months, but being under contract and profit coming in.” Tsung waves for her to stop.  “We couldn’t make a move, even if we wanted to. That is why we did what we did.” 

 “So what are you planning now?” Cyrus asks and Tsung grins,  “We know where he keeps his secret stash of money; it’s enough to cover our contract he didn’t pay with a little extra.” he states.  “We’re going on holiday.” William cheerfully says sliding another business card into Cyrus’ duster.  “If you ever need some muscle, don’t hesitate to call honey.” Alicia stated blowing a kiss and giving a wink before they faded back into the shadows. Cyrus shook his head, they were a strange bunch, but at least he could get off this island now.


----------



## Eternity (Feb 23, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Lillith Umbrago
> East Blue
> Loguetown *
> 
> ...




*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Loguetown 

*The young boss was laying bloody under Lillith's foot while she lit a cigarette, taking a heavy breather and blowing out the smoke into the face of the bloody mess of a bartender who sat atop the counter, unmoving.

The young boss, surprised about the strength of this outsider, coughed blood as he woke up from being knocked out by Lillith. "Finally awake? I want you to tell me everything you know about a person called Y."

The kid first glared at her, but when Lillith looked at him with those cold eyes of hers, he gave in immediately. _"Ok, fine! He never comes to town, but the rumour is that he lives out by the Alfland Ruins. Just don't hurt me anymore!"_ He whined, begging Lillith. Lillith didn't even flinch as she kicked him unconscious one again, leaving him with an even bloodier face. "Was that so hard?" she said haughtily, turning to leave.

_"Stop right there pirate! You are under arrest for-" _

CRASH!

The marine that had spoken crashed out of the bar, across the pavement, and ending up in an alley on the far side of the street. "Did you just call me a pirate? Cause I ain't having any of that shit." Lillith said, before she realized a over 20 marines having rifles aimed at her. "_Do not move! You are under arrest for public disputes, harrasment towards the public and unfitting public behaviour."_ one of the marines spoke. He had slightly different clothing, so it was obvious he was in charge.

"Fuck off." was her response, to which the marines answered with a warning shot to her feet. Not a good idea.

Like a puma, she attacked the marine that shot towards her, breaking his neck before the others knew what was happening. Only the captain reacted well enough. He fired upon her, but with a dead marine in her hands, she used him as a shield, before springboarding off him. She was already running around a corner when the captain yelled _"after her!"_. By then it was already too late.

Crouching behind a low wall connected to a shop, she watched as the marines ran post her. After that, it didn't take long until she was out of Loguetown, heading north. "Alfland Ruins.." Lillith mumbled to herself, holding onto a map she had aquired from the fighting at the bar.
"Nana, I am coming for you."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2013)

*Kane Newman
*Widow's Peak
_______

I stood over the knocked out puppies, katana in one hand, and drill on the other, a confident smirk on my face as the fancy looking man just glared at me. "Got any more bitches to throw at me, you prick?" I approached, cloak billowing behind me in the wind as my sunglasses reflected the sunlight.

"F-fuck." He had said, backing off, and took out a snail looking thing, before speaking it. "Security! There are pirates in the area!" And then, he pocketed the snail . . . before running off. 

I was about to give chase, naturally, but through the crowd, a group of suited men quickly surrounded me. They all looked quite tough and imposing, what with their dark fancy clothes and their serious looking eyes. But facing strong opponents wouldn't stop me. It never did, and I wasn't going to back down from something just because a bunch of guards came _now. _"You guys the next round of bitches wanting a fight with me?" I smirked.

One of them cracked his knuckles, but remained impassive. As did the rest.

"Man, you guys must get paid a lot, if you're actually willing to fight me." I muttered, and closed in on one of them, swinging a drill in his face, before spinning around and slashing diagonally across his chest. The mask of apathy quickly cracked away under my assault, soon replaced by a face of surprise and then anger, and he quickly brought a hand down to hit me on the back of the neck. But I was already ready and quickly swerved in behind him, quickly stabbing him through the chest.

This was where the fight stopped being so easy, though. I had the element of surprise against the first one, but as soon as the rest got over their shock, they quickly pounced, a tiger hunting it's prey. Only in this case, the prey was vastly superior and very manly. Still, that didn't stop me from getting a punch in the face. With a loud sounding thump, one of them cracked his fist against my face, sending me stumbling back and being forced to place a hand on the ground to maintain balance, while another two rushed up.

Grabbing a handful of sand, I quickly got up and chucked it in their eyes. Dirty? Sure. But who cared about that? It stopped them in their attack, and instead of continuing their lunge, they used their hands to rub their eyes instead . . .

"Suckers." I grinned, and slashed horizontally across one of the guards, and quickly shot out a hand, grabbing him by the collar, and chucked him into the other guard, before grabbing my katana with both hands and running through both.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2013)

*Kane Newman
*Widow's Peak
_______

By the time I'd finished, the group of people traders and buyers  around me had already dispersed in panic at the sight of violence and blood. A natural reaction, I suppose, but one that worked in my favour. Cleaning the blood off my blade using the grass, I removed the suits from one of the guards, and put it on, putting it on over the clothes I was already wearing, tucking the shirt in a bit further so as to hide the blood stains. Kind of uncomfortable and tight to wear, but I'd have to make due. 

I had to abandon the sandles for the leather shoes, though. Then I made my way to the auction house's entrance, and . . .

It was every bit as sleazy and disgusting as I'd imagined.

People dressed in exquisite suits, fancy looking fur coats poured in for the exhibition, all of them wearing the same smug expression. "_Disgusting_." I thought to myself. It was exactly _this _kind of stuff that I wanted to change in the world. Moving in with the rest of the rich looking guys, I entered the auction house . . . 

Unbearable heat, and an extreme amount of chatter. For some reason, the intenrior of the slave house was very hot - probably because of the amount of people crammed inside this tiny building - and there was a lot of talking going on. Among the things he heard, were discussions about Devil Fruit user slaves, and "hot mermaids". To avoid punching somebody in the face, I quickly planted my hands in my pockets, rolling them into two tight fists and doing my best to keep a calm - and smug - face. It wasn't easy, but I like to think I did a good job because nobody paid me any attention.  Navigating through the rows of benches, I quickly found myself a seat next to some . . . snobby looking guy and sat down.

"Sir Jack Jones, how do you do?" He nodded, tipping a top hat at my sight, though I saw his beady eyes scanning over me as the hat covered his face.

"Uh," I stuttered and looked around the room. "Brick." I said instantly, my eyes homing in on the walls of the room. "Brick . . . House." I finished awkwardly, mentally facepalming at myself.

"I . . . see." Jack frowned at my strange name and then proceeded to ignore me.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_Widow's Peak..._
Tengu frowned slightly as Zy hefted the giant fish tank over his head, as if he was Hercules or something. No doubt earning the admiration of the trapped mermaid within. The very mermaid Tengu had been in the process of rescuing. They had a word for guys like this, Tengu thought sullenly.  

"Psst. Listen, man. Let's work together, yeah? When I lift this thing, attack 'em..." Zy whispered conspiratorially. 

Tengu sighed. "Yeah...whatever. My name's Tengu by the way. Blind Demon, skirt chaser, booze hound, and a guy who really hates it when other fools cut in on his action."

The Marines lowered their weapons, fearful of accidentally harming the mermaid. It wasn't lost on Tengu that they were more concerned about her value as a slave. Tengu leapt from the stage, rolling into a crouched position with dual katana extended outwards. *"Rough Divide!"* Tengu cried, cutting a path through the Marines with a twisting slash. 

_Ten years ago...
Tengu swung manically at the air with an old wooden bokken. "And then she finished him off with one move!" Tengu mimicked the killing stroke, or at least what he remembered of it. 

"Wow. I still can't believe you met Helen Swann!" cried a disheveled boy with cracked spectacles. He sat with his back to a dumpster, next to an equally disheveled looking girl with a mop of flaming red hair and a dusting of freckles across her cheeks. They were fellow street urchins like Tengu, eking out a meager existence however they could.   

Tengu turned towards the boy and nodded. "I guess it was fate or whatever." He carefully slid the bokken against his belt. "She also offered to train me." 

"Really!?"  

"Yup, practically begged me. But I told her that a true swordsman would never consider training under his rival." Tengu rested his hands against his hips in a heroic pose, his face tilted upwards towards the sky. "I will gain strength in my own way. This is the path of Tengu Midomaru, the future strongest swordsman in the world." 

"Wow. You're so cool Tengu!" 

*BLAM!*

The fist came out of nowhere.  Tengu hit the pavement like a pile of bricks. A gray haired man in a blue kimono stood over Tengu. He snatched the old bokken away. "It's bad enough that you try and sneak in on my lessons, but let this be the last time you ever steal from my dojo!"

Tengu rubbed the growing lump on his head, glowering at the pavement. Old man Ganju was an immigrant from Wano. He ran a high priced dojo that catered to the children of the wealthy and elite. Ironically it'd been one of his students who had foolishly challenged Helen Swann to a duel. "But you were going to throw that old bokken away." 

"Stealing is stealing!" 

The old swordmaster stormed off. Tengu's friends crouched by his side. "Maybe you should've gone with Helen Swann after all..." the girl remarked._


----------



## Abbil (Feb 23, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / Widow's Peak*

Koaj paced the deck restlessly, arms crossed and a thoroughly pissed off look on her face.  Reunited with her belongings, having discovered them stuffed in a corner of the cargo hold, she was finding it harder with each passing moment to stay on the ship.  Rage still boiled in her at the thought that someone would try to enslave her, to try to turn her into mere property.  It was an insult she could not allow to go without an answer.  A low growl escaped between her clenched teeth.  Glancing to the side, she eyed the girl sharing the dull duty with her.  They hadn't quite gotten around to introducing themselves as of yet, but that could come when the doctor didn't feel quite so much like kicking someone in the face.  _She's cute, though..._ She mused to herself, leaning slightly over the railing to watch the passers by, alert despite her boredom.  Icy blue eyes flicked back and forth across the pier, aching for someone to give the ship a second look so she would have the excuse to rip their heads off and shove them up their asses.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Aboard The Dagger..._
Roy awoke with a start, sitting up boltright. He had been chasing the shadow woman in his dreams, but even in the dark recesses of his mind she always seemed to be just out of his reach. He was in a small cabin. It was late morning judging by the light filtering through the porthole over his bunk. Someone had taken the liberty of stitching his shoulder wound. Roy rotated his left arm experimentally, feeling just a bit of soreness. "Not bad..." he muttered. He hopped out of bed and threw on his rumpled shirt. 

Roy stepped onto the deck of _The Dagger_, blinking away the bright sunlight. He turned at the sound of crackling flame. Izzy was at the rear of the ship, welding together the joints of a giant robotic suit. To what end he knew not. "Morning Miss Roseo," Roy declared.  

Izzy flipped up her welders mask, revealing a face smudged with motor grease and soot.  "Welcome back to the land of the living." 

Roy cracked his neck from side to side then gazed towards the horizon. "How long was I out for?" 

"Two days." 

Roy nodded. "That's two days I'll have to make up for then." He back flipped towards the railing behind him, landing into a perfectly balanced handstand. Roy glanced at Izzy as he began a series of rapid pushups. He was curious about her story. "So what brings a girl such as yourself into the company of cutthroats and pirates?"  

Izzy snatched a towel off the nearby workbench and wiped her face clean. "The marines arrested me for performing repairs on a pirate ship."  

Roy laughed aloud, beads of sweat pouring off his brow and onto the deck.  "Is that really a crime?" 

"In the era of absolute justice it is. Honestly I fix up any ships that come my way. It's something I do on the side to fund my other..." She glanced at the gunmetal gray suit, easily large enough for a human being to slip inside of. "Projects." 

"I see. So you have many talents then." 

Izzy nodded proudly. "Building ships is in my blood but I consider myself more of an engineer. If you've dreamed it or seen it then I can probably build it." 

Roy considered Izzy silently. Perhaps this truly was a fated meeting. "And what of _your_ dreams?" 

Izzy's scrunched her face in thought, as if she had never really considered the question before. "I come from a family of shipwrights. My mother built ships that have conquered every sea this world has to offer. Me...I want to conquer another frontier." She looked up at the sky hopefully. "I'd like to build a ship that can go to the stars." Roy burst out laughing. He collapsed onto the deck and rolled back and forth in a fit. Izzy glared at him, her cheeks flushing bright red. "What's so funny?! You asked me what my dream was and I gave you an honest answer." 

Roy spun to his feet and landed in a crouching position before Izzy, grinning. "It sounds like the adventure to end all adventures. After we conquer the Grand Line the stars will be ours!" 

Izzy's expression softened into a smile. She chuckled. "And people call me weird..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 23, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged in Fire IV]​
Sam let out a long held breath, despite the young age of this little girl she had the arm strength of an Alabastaian Desert Kodiak. Sam looked around, there were enough people around for her to slip away undetected which is what she needed. While the girl?s, this Chun-Li?s plight may have pulled on Kai?s bleeding heart and Annie?s nose for the reward, she herself had no interest. In fact the girl refusing to let go until now was the only reason she was still around here. She needed to get to Alabasta and as quickly as she possibly could. _He_ probably already heard about what had happened in Sleeping Tree and at the Center. Now while the wounds were still fresh was the time to act, not after some babysitting errand. Sam?s standing suddenly brings the girl?s arms back around her thigh, the loss of sensation below the knee was rather quick,  ?Jeez kid, can?t I even go the bathroom?? is asked, Sam didn?t even know why the girl was so clingy; to her of all people. 

Cautiously the girl released her bear hug and returned the fries on her plate leaving Sam the ability to move freely again; but as she neared the restroom she pulls a pair of shades she had palmed off a table to her face and faded into the people around her. Quite a feat considering her pink hair and light colored clothing. Annie and Kai kept coaxing information from Chun-Li as they waited for Sam to come back, but a realization soon started to overtake Annie. She was the first to notice the lump under the tablecloth where Sam was sitting. Pulling that fold back she sees a small half bar of gold, quite a shock she found it first considering Kai had a metal radar for a nose. Picking it up, she immediately cuts her attention around the restaurant. But Sam was long gone and being Ex- Black Ops she probably wouldn?t be all that easy to find, especially if she wanted to remain hidden. 

[Several Blocks Away] 

Sam drops the sunglasses into a trashcan and the first person that gives her an awkward glance she pulls into an alley. Sun Falls had a reputation for cut throats around the island, so a man being pulled into the darkness was something that most people just, well overlooked.  ?Scream and I?ll twist your head off like a cork, understood?? Sam asks the man her hand firmly clamped over his mouth and her knee firmly pressed against his crotch for added motivation to behave. He slowly nods his head in agreement,  ?I have a question I need to ask you then.? she says while slowly prying her fingers from his face. ?Whu-what do you wha-want?? he asks, his knees starting to get weak.  ?Well first off, a statement. You piss on me and I?ll still twist you head off.? she hisses compelling the man to gain greater control over his bowels.  ?I need to find a place that sells weapons and clothing. Understand?? she asks and the man nods. ?Y-you g-ot money or no?? he asks.  ?That matters how?? is retorted, ?Well if you want good stuff, then you?ll need a lot of Beli, if not you?ll just be rummaging junk. Prices are over inflated here in Sun Falls thanks in part to the Blind Eye that is ever so present.? The man replies. 

Sam glances around, blind eye usually means that Marines are about on the island and they are being paid by either local or official higher ups to look over or from some form of wrong doing. Not her problem,  ?Humor me that I may have Beli.? she states and the man nods. ?Colosi ?? he gets a little persuasion via added leverage of her knee ?Colosi sometimes caters to people with discerning tastes. His shop is a ways uptown. Though I warn you, he won?t sell his more ?exotic? wares to just anyone.? He states Sam slowly relinquishes her knee allowing the man to breathe a bit easier.  ?You have some more precise directions?? ~

While Sam pried the info she wanted form the paper pusher she was being watched, it?s not every day a Marine turned traitor showed up in town. ~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Jake Seagull|Canso Island|New World*

*[19 Years Ago, Canso Island; New World]​*
_*[Ghost of Days Gone By I]*_​
Jake returned the stare, it made him feel oddly at peace. A rarity for what some might have called a sleazy scum bag at the height of his prestigious 'career', if you could even call it that. Jake's head hung as he grinned a bit, and with an eyebrow quirking, said, "You're on."

*9 months later...*​
"...hm? S'zat Jackie screaming?" Harvey asked in a low murmur with his typically drowsy eyelids barely raised.

Smee and Ronaldo faced each other with concerned expressions.

"S'not Jackie, that's the Captain." Flik muttered in an amused manner. 

Smee and Ronaldo gave The Marauder's firstmate questioning glances, and then burst out laughing. Harvey just shook his head, the gruff and hairy dwarven man plopping down with a grunt.

"Poor Captain... wonder what's happenin' in there...?" Smee asked, cautiously facing any family and friends gathered for Jackie.

"I'm sure we'll hear all about it," Flik offered in return as he leaned against the nearest wall, that easygoing smile of his lingering.

"Stay strong, Captain!" Ronaldo dramatically blurted, scoring the man some odd looks. He then cleared his throat. "I-I mean... you'll be okay, Captain."


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 24, 2013)

*North Blue/Ember Town/Cinderem*

Ember was the only town on the Cinderem Archipelago. The rest of the archipelago was made up of dense forests and rocky mountains. Ember was, however, a very large town, and acted as the main port as well. 

The trade ship had stopped for about a day at the town, and Ten immediately stepped off when they arrived. She caught sight of a pirate ship docked not too far away, sporting a unique jolly roger:


It was certainly Hector's flag, but now wasn't the time to go after him. Instead, Ten turned around and headed to a nearby bar. As she walked in, she ignored the loudmouthed patrons drunkenly dancing about. She had a seat at the bar next to a large figure in an overcoat. 

"Dapper."

"You got my message alright it seems." he responded. "Pirates come through this town quite often, considering that the townsfolk aren't at all shaken by it. I guess the marines aren't bothered by them either."

"Strange." Ten muttered looking over at several men who were clearly pirates, chatting it up at the nearby table. "This Hector Vilko guy is an odd one. He passed through town not long ago, and went off into the woods somewhere. I asked around, and apparently he tends to stay in this town a lot. I'm actually very surprised the marines haven't caught up to him yet." 

"It is entirely possible he's bribing the marines." Ten suggested. Dapper sighed and unbuttoned his boat slightly. "I'm getting too old to keep doing this." Indeed, Dapper had notably aged. His Devil Fruit gave him a longer lifespan, but by no means an eternal one.


----------



## Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2013)

*South Blue, Greenwood Island*

Irving's life had slowed back down to its usual pace in the days following the bananagator hunt. There weren't many wild animals that threatened the townsfolk, but there were enough pet owners in the area for him to start a thriving business as a vet. Lately though the increase in pirate activity lead to him treating people and not animals. It didn't bother him much, but he found insect anatomy more interesting than human anatomy. He knew more about animals than he did about himself.

He went outside of his modest clinic, surveying the area around him. Greenwood was a simple place that kept to itself, with most pirates ignoring it for the more lucrative trade routes around Iglesia. Sometimes he missed the times he spent at one of the many uncharted islands in South Blue's eastern archipelagos, but he quickly reminded himself how he didn't have to handle angry natives or greedy pirates trying to make a quick buck by taking his money or stealing his hard-caught food. True, there were more diverse species of creatures to the east, but he needed better equipment to tackle the monsters there anyway. Maybe in a few months he'll head there to do some research after he earned enough cash. 

A young couple approached Irving's clinic, a lady with short curly hair waving at him. Trish and her boyfriend Bruno were probably going to buy grooming equipment for their herd of sheep again. Irving waved back, happy to see his closest friends since coming to this island. This was another reason he preferred his life on Greenwood now. He actually met people he could relate to. 

Life was good here, and Irving wouldn't trade it for anything.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

"This the place?"

"Yes, ma'am."

"Wonderful! The boss said to whack the guy who killed that bananagator we lost last week! The bastard we're icing cost us a lot of juice, so take everything that isn't nailed down as well boys."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*Double the mermaids double the fun~*​
Zy held the enormous bowl upright and staggered off, teeth clenched. "This way, Blind Demon!" Zy shouted over his shoulder as he waddled comically towards the middle of the chaotic town. Dropping it with a loud crash and wheezing for air afterwards, Zy's back hit the alley wall and he slid down it, hair in his face. 

"How'm I supposed to get you to the ship? Do I look like a laborer?" Zy complained, winding his now sore arms. He only got random spurts of 'D' coursing through him. Facing Tengu now, Zy said, "Blind Demon, I... well I realize you can't actually see me. So you are unable to behold the beauty of your marvelous new ally, but I recommend you stick with me for a bit. We'll get the hell out of here as a team." Zy offered in his most charismatic tone of voice. Was that Kane Newman fellow making him soft? Not really, he was well aware of how much shit he was in, and a little extra 'muscle' would help with his getaway since his beams were considerably weakened at night.

"..." Juno stepped in their path, blocking off Tengu and Zy. He'd been watching the entire time, and the swordsman with flowing black hair noisily drew his blade. "Leave the mermaid, or..."

"Hn!?" Zy narrowly avoided a slash meant for his neck, spiraling backwards into a series of quick rolls. Fingertips on resting idly on cobblestone, Zy's magenta eyes narrowed. "You dare take a swing at robbing the world of this billion beli head?! Fool!  Rising, Zy pointed at Juno and declared, "The path of the gloriously beautiful man is beset on all sides with the iniquities of the hideously deformed and the tyranny of lame ass people. B-"

Before Zy could continue Juno focused on Tengu instead. Zy was steamed, then, and let out an irritated off. Was this asshole ignoring him?! Well, this would be a good job to sneak away with the mermaid. "Blind Demon, attack! Meet me at best ship on the docks! Ask around!" Zy cried, before struggling to lift the bowl onto his back with sore arms. He twisted once, and launched the bowl at Juno, who smoothly evaded with a quick spin and focused on Zy... who snuck away.

"Coward..." Juno muttered dismissively, and then focused on Tengu. "It seems the purple haired one has faith in you. Well, I saw what you can do earlier. You're a talented swordsman, but you've yet to experience the world. I'd hate to end your career this early, so, I recommend staying out of the way." For some reason staring at this boy made his scar throb in agony, and the muscular swordsman knew he'd be unable to hold back.

*Meanwhile, at the ship...*

"Well, well, well..." Victoria spoke as she stood in front of the Wrecking Crew's ship, her glossy black leather coat caught and flailing by the cool ocean breeze. "What do we have here...?" She glanced at the rest of the ships, run down and shoddy, and the magnificent one before her once more.

"There's no way this randomly came about. You're here for something." Staring at Koaj and Pek, the beautiful slaver with cascading white hair finished attaching unseen lines of web, and prepared to board the ship, "I'd like you to tell me what you're doing here... won't you...?" While she spoke dozens of tiny unseen spiders hurried along the lines of web, intent on boarding the ship.

In this distance Harvey was approaching the docks, a terrified look in his eye. His surviving dogs were with him easily keeping pace while Harvey ran. The shaking man intended to group up with his boss and return to finish off the drill-man that assaulted his trained canines earlier.

*At the main auction house...*

Richard Ross paced back and forth on the stage with a visible sneer. He had on black sunglasses that matched his scraggly beard quite well. 

*Spoiler*: __ 








"Y'all wanna buy some good slaves?! Unn?! Then show me the beli! Y'all know Boss believe in holding off the best for last! Now here's the _best_!"

As his arms swept upward, the curtain behind him rose, to reveal... a _second_ mermaid.

B. Kidd took his seat across from Kane Newman, his fingers loosely crossing. Boots crashing down, the brim of his cowboy hat blocking his eyes off, the man lit himself a cigar and watched the mermaid they captured about to get sold off.

"Brick. Brick . . . House."


B. Kidd's suspicious gaze slowly shifted to Kane's location... as the barrel of his gun peeked out of his coat.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 24, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged in Fire V]​
The marine had absconded, leaving the bounty hunter, the lady and the fool. "I assume this was Sam's idea of a parting gift." She held the gold bar up, pulling it out of Kai's reach as he instinctively tried to take a bite out of it.

"Yeah, that ain't happening fella." Alright so now she was stuck with the crybaby and the doofus, what a dick move by Sam, leaving her with those two........ Though, considering how tempted she was to ditch those two right now......She couldn't quite blame her. "I'll convert this into cash, how about you stick with the kid and try to find her family, if not we'll drop her off at....." There had to be some kind of governmental agency that took in orphans, or would at least be better suited to take care of a kid than she and that knucklehead were. 

"Yeah, as if I'd fall for that." Kai gave her a stern look. "What'd keep you from taking that money and just taking off like that shady Ex-marine did..... I can imagine why she was kicked out of the marines, if she would just leave a stupid kid without giving a damn." Not that Kai was all that sensetive, but what Sam pulled was especially soulless if you asked him. "The jury is still out when it regards you, but at this point I don't find a bounty hunter warranting that much trust."

Hmmmm, he wasn't as stupid as he seemed. He was a bit hard to make sense of, one moment he could be trying to eat parts right of the one thing keeping them from ending up in the sea and sinking like stones, and tossing kids up in the air. The other moment he could be softy and trying to make sure some random kid was taken care off.

"Well looks like we're at an impasse, because the top of the very long list why I'm not trusting you with this. " She waved the gold bar in front of him, then as that expected bite he tried to take came, she pulled it back again and pocketed it. "Is the fact you can't seem to keep your mouth of anything shiny that gets close to you...... And like I said, that's just  at the top of a very long list." The two stared each other down.

"Alright, fuck it....." Kai had to be honest, she had a good point there plus this entire situation with her, ever since she dragged him into that nonsense, was becoming too much of a hassle. "I'll take the kid, feel free to do the right thing for the kid or don't, I don't care.....It would be nice if the kid would at least get some cash to get by for a while but I'll leave that up to you." 

Kai picked up Chun-Li, who started squirming as she tried to escape his grip, and tossed her over his shoulder. "Who would know that my kind heart would bring me as much, if not more, trouble than my irresistible sex appeal would." He sighed dramatically as he took off, with unappreciative sidekick in tow. "Just stop wiggling, believe me I'd want to take get this over  as well so that I can finally get more important matter."

He headed out, to the so called restricted district. The idea was to hope for the best, and see if he would run into her family if they searched around for an hour or so, otherwise he would just drop her off at someone that would take care off her...... hopefully it wouldn't get to that, considering his upbringing he had little trust in governmental agencies and what they would do with kids, he'd have to put a great deal of effort into finding someone trustworthy since he wasn't going to trust some W.G. orphanage scam or the marines with her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 24, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Aboard The Dagger..._
Izzy stared at Roy from the wheelhouse, as he slurped down a gigantic bowl of ramen noodles, his fourth and counting for lunch. He sat cross legged atop the prow, as casually as a tourist on a luxury cruise. "Not bad..." he muttered, letting loose a terrific belch then tossing the empty bowl over his shoulder.

Izzy rolled her eyes. "At this rate you''re going to eat through my entire food stores by the end of the week." 

"Apologies, but most D's have huge appetites. I'm no exception," Roy said, wiping his mouth with the sleeve of his old and battered captains coat. Izzy glanced at the growing stack of empty bowls. Her mother wasn't a D but she also had a huge appetite, maybe the biggest Izzy had ever seen.  Izzy smiled as she remembered her father's story of her mother going through the entire food supply of Syren Island when she was pregnant. "I don't have enough money to replenish our supplies either." 

Roy laid back and chuckled. "Since when were you under the assumption that we would be paying for such a thing as supplies?" 

Izzy didn't like the sound of his words. Before she could press the issue, a faint glimmer in the distance caught her attention. She snatched up the spyglass and honed in on the source of the glimmer. "It's a boat!" she cried. 

They came upon a badly damaged fishing trawler, her main mast obliterated to jagged splinters, the sail torn to shreds. Deep claw marks ran along the side of the hull. A lone boy waved at them frantically from the railing. He couldn't have been more then ten. Roy leaped atop the railing of _The Dagger_ in a crouching position, eying the boy inquisitively. "Hmm. What do we have here?" 

"Can you please help me?" the boy cried. 

Roy whistled as he surveyed the damage. "Looks like someone or something really did a number on your boat." 

"It was the Baron and his men. They set loose their sea monster on us!" 

Izzy narrowed her eyes. "Us?" 

Tears streamed down the boy's cheeks. His lower lip quivered. "It got my parents before we could make it clear of the island."

Izzy balled up her hands into tight fists. She turned towards Roy. "We have to help him." 

_Elsewhere..._
The two slaves circled each other warily within a pit dug into the earth, one with a knife, the other with brass knuckles. A mob of townsfolk cheered them on from the stands, their booming chants filled with bloodlust.  The Baron observed this duel to the death from his chair high up in the balcony of his mansion. "These duels just aren't what they used to be," he said with a sigh. 

He was a portly little man with a double chin and a curly cue mustache. A thin wisp of gray hair clung stubbornly to the top of his bald head, refusing to give up the ghost. He sighed and pressed a red button on his armrest. Suddenly the fighting pit collapsed inwards. The two slaves plummeted to a sea of spikes below. 

"Now that's a show!" he hooted with laughter. 

_*Balthazar Montegue "The Baron"
Ex-World Noble/Underworld slaver *_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 24, 2013)

*Jackie D. Roberts|???|New World*

*[??? 18 and a Quarter Years Ago, New World]​*​
[Ghosts of Days Gone By I]​
"I-I mean... you'll be okay, Captain."

It was apparent that Renaldo was trying to cover for his lack of faith or his fear Jackie may do harm to Jake. From the far wall a bemused grin cut across Bart’s sea aged face. * “Aye ol’ Jake be fine. Be it he can avoid the claws that catch and the teeth that cleave.”* he states running a gnarled finger across a rather nasty looking wound that crossed his right eye. * “This be from Jebediah’s Birthday.”* is added.  Now it was Bloody Mary that had give this scar years and years ago. But the Marauders didn’t have to know that, now did they. Shocked expressions cross their faces, if Bart was injured in a situation such as this and he is the world’s strongest man. What hope did their Captain have? 

 “Me…” though they were still in disbelief they looked slack jawed toward the large robot as he stirred to life. He hefted one of his tree trunk like arms into the air, just below the elbow one could discern a very real weld line that had reattached the limb.  “Me see battle … on many front. That no still compare to Jackie when like this.” he mutters his opposite hand rubbing the old wound that obviously brought sour memories up.  “Oh, don’t be such a big baby Grimm, you’re just mad because she is the first person to take a limb.” Dianna cuts in with a cynical grin as she pulled herself up a ways from her seat. Grimm turns toward her pointing an accusing finger.  “You no go back there!” he shouts to which Dianna slides back in her seat with both her hands in the air.  “Whoa, whoa big fella.” she says waving her arms in front of her  “You lose an arm, they can put it back on. I lose an arm and well that’s it, I lost an arm.” she states bluntly as she allowed herself to sink further into the seat. 

Grimm’s arm fell, followed shortly by his shoulders and head,  “You got point.” he mutters.  In all the commotion a small laugh can be heard and Bart turns his attention to the dark haired child that in lay in his arms who was no older than three. Young Jebediah, or Jed for short, had his mother’s dark hair and Tobias’ striking gray eyes and like most babies was very playful as he reached for the curls in Bart’s beard. * “Aye it not be long now Jed, yer sibling be here soon.”* he says and almost as if on cue footsteps echo their way. Ivy’s elegant form appears from the den of death. Cradled in her arms a small child wrapped in blankets.  “It’s a boy.” she states with a happy grin as she rocked the child,  “And his mommy is fine, she’s finally asleep.” 

 “A-and the Captain?” Renaldo is quick to ask, much faster than the other Marauders. Ivy gave a bad look and the worse is immediately thought.  “I don’t think I’ve ever heard a man scream like a girl like he can.” is huffed,  “He’s fine, a little shaken though.” Junko’s voice cuts in as she and Xifeng helped Jake to the waiting area. Poor fellow was as white as a sheet and his hat, well not even the best hatter in the world could fix it. ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_Widow's Peak..._
"Great. You take the mermaid!" Tengu called out at Zy, totally ignoring Juno. He shook his head and started to walk away. He wasn't in the mood to join the crew of some weirdo with an ego even bigger then his own. "Now there the heck is that brothel?" he mumbled. 

"Don't you dare ignore me!" Juno shouted suddenly. 

The katana came fast and deadly like an Alabastan pit viper. Tengu brought up his own blade at the last moment, blocking what surely would've been a killing stroke. The ring of pure steel on steel was as beautiful as ever. Tengu kept his face tilted downwards, taking the measure of the hulking swordsman. He smelled of sweat and steel. His heart beat strong and true, not a hint of nervousness or doubt. This one was was a pro. 

"Think long and hard about what you're getting yourself into," Tengu growled menacingly. This was the Blind Demon speaking, the side of himself he only let out when it was time for blood to be spilled. 

Juno laughed mockingly. "Oh I'm quivering..." 

They exchanged strikes in a flurry, no quarter given. In his minds eye Tengu could see Juno's outline. Every move the man made pinged like sonar within Tengu's brain. Tengu went with one sword style to match his foe. Juno attacked with a two handed grip. Tengu's felt the vibrations run up and down his arms as he blocked. The man was incredibly strong. "So you're a kendo master huh?" Juno made no reply. Tengu continued speaking as he ducked a looping slash, countering with an upwards stroke. "I've never been a fan of the style myself. You sacrifice too much speed for strength." 

Suddenly Juno darted within Tengu's guard, much faster then before. Tengu attempted to parry, too late. He grit his teeth as Juno's blade slid across his right arm. It would've taken his entire arm off but Tengu leaped backwards, creating space. Juno's laugh filled Tengu's ears. "Like I said. You still haven't seen the world yet. Any kendo master worth his salt is just as fast as he is strong." he said. 

Tengu grinned devilishly. This is what he lived for, where just one stroke could end it all at any moment. A high like no other. "This is a fated meeting Juno Single Strike. Thank you for enlightening me on the true essence of kendo." Tengu mimicked Juno's two handed grip and stance.

"What are you doing now?" Juno asked incredulously. 

"Isn't it obvious? I'm going to cut you down with your own style."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 25, 2013)

*Jake Seagull|???|New World*

*[??? 18 and a Quarter Years Ago, New World]​*
*[Ghosts of Days Gone By I]​*
Hat to his chest, Jake exited, so pale he resembled the undeads The Marauders once faced on Zombie Island. What? Didn't believe it existed? Ask ol' Jake about sometime! Anyhow, back to the story. Jake's hand gripped what used to be his favorite head ornament, the pirating hat pressed to his wildly beating heart. 

"I'm a father." Announced the bewildered pirate, in a manner as if the obvious had yet to dawn on him. So spooked was he at Jackie nearly clutching an arm off he ended up nearly breathlessly mouthing the good news.

Swatting Renaldo across the back of his head, Jake bent his knees and blurted, "I'm a bloody father y' scurvy mongrels!" Rejoicing with his head thrown back, clear laughter escaping him, The Marauders joined in, hooting and laughing like wild men. Ivy gestured for silence, the baby resting.

"Congrats, Jake ol' boy." Flik replied, eyes shut, his amused smile resurfacing. "Heard you cry a shriek that'd give a lass something t' remember." Mr. Blue bandana himself commented, his elbow bumping Jake's arm.

Jake gave his firstmate a sneer, but before he could reply Renaldo screaming, "Cap'n!" was heard. As the most sensitive of the bunch Renaldo wasted little time hugging Jake in a bone breaking squeeze of death. Renaldo went on to anxiously exclaim, "I was so worried! I've only heard you scream like that when we fought the Kraken!"

Laughter or amused expressions shared, Jake flagged his torn hat dismissively. "Come now you forgetful loon. I didn't _scream_ persay, savvy? I was just lettin' the beast know what's what." Jake clarified, before clearing his throat at everyone's _look_, except Bart who appeared to be preoccupied. 

Blinking, and then approaching Bart, who now had both boys near him with Ivy by his side. Jake cupped his chin thoughtfully and said, "Well, erm, Dad... I don't quite get it, but he has the oddest hair, doesn't he?" Jake confirmed, not quite getting a glimpse of his unique eye color yet.

Tucking his hands on his knees, he said, "Havin' fun there, son? You've got a little brother now. Make sure you keep an eye out for him, jus' like dad'll always keep an eye out for you." Jake offered, grin forming.

"When he isn't screaming like a Banshee," Flik chimed in, earning him swift kick to the shin by Jake. "Ow, hahaha, sorry Papa Jake!" Despite Flik's teasing, he was the best friend and younger brother of Jake. He'd witnessed his entire chaotic journey first hand... and couldn't be prouder of him.

"THREE CHEERS FOR PAPA JAKE!" Smee cried at the top of his lungs, before death glares silenced him. Too late, baby Zy was already crying, those chubby little arms flailing.

"Smee you buffoon. What'd you two name him?" Harvey muttered, his thick arms folded.

Jake paused from making faces to try to silence the baby and faced the dwarven chef to say, "Zidane... Zidane D. Roberts."


----------



## DVB (Feb 25, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

"Here, let me help." Cyler shot up and put his jacket back on him and ran to Diego. "Here." Cyler grabbed him and wrapped Diego's arm around his neck giving him leverage and the ability to somewhat walk. "With that electrical shock, you're lucky that you aren't on the ground like I was. Electricity has a knack for going after the heart. You should be fine, I believe your chains managed to keep it from hitting vital areas. So all you got was a bit unbalanced."

Diego nodded. "Yeah, those guys are tought. I can't ait until we fight them for real. However, we're gonna need some help," Diego said as he manage to remain standing. 

"Take Jonathon," Diego told him before facing the fishmen. "Why do these pirates want in the pagoda?" Diego asked. One stepped up and proceeded to leed him to it to show him.

"What do you think it could be?" he asked Cyler.


----------



## igeku somrazunta (Feb 26, 2013)

*Jonathan dragonwing
Miracle pirates: swordsman
blueheart island, outside the inn, east blue*

Jonathan regained consciousness. The attack had been blocked partially by his blade, but had still hit him pretty hard. Dammit that hurt. He said.

 He sat up and suddenly felt a searing pain his his right arm, so bad he almost dropped his sword. The only reason not being that he was in the unlucky position of the skin on the palm of his hand having been fried stuck to his swords hilt.

He stabbed the sword into the ground and attempted to stand up. His balance was still poor from the hit, but every cloud had a silver lining, since he couldn't let go of his sword, his hand also could not slip from it. He balanced himself on the sword and called to cyler, saying, "Hey doc! I'm in a bit of a predicament. You think you might be able to give a hand?"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Feb 26, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
Miracle pirates-doctor
Location:east blue in front of inn*

Cyler looked over from his crewmate's call, he ran over immediately. "Whoa, that doesn't look good... Your skin is fused to the sword, I am going to have to peel  the dead skin off before it gets infected." Cyler picked up the swordsman and began dragging him back to the inn. He turned his head towards the inn keeper, "I need some pain killer, bandages, and the sharpest knife you got if you can't find a scalpel." Cyler brought him to the closest available bed and set him down so that his right arm and sword were nearly hanging off it. _"Here is what you asked for."_ Cyler turned and grabbed the supplies and laid them out on the nightstand next to them. Grabbing the pain killer, counting them, he placed them in Johnathan's hand. "Taking this will take away the pain of most of the operation I am about to preform. However, you might bite your young use off so you will need to bite down on this." Cyler pulled out a drawer and smashed it on the ground. He picked a piece out from the remains that wouldn't cut into his mouth and placed it on his chest. Suddenly his two chibi sprang from Cyler's chest.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 26, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*Embraced by the Widow*​
Zy was panting, tongue dangling out when he neared the docks. A palm was on the glass, and the mermaid he'd taken was apparently frantic. Not that Zy noticed. Tengu's motives seemed more pure to her, and to Zy, well... it was difficult to tell if the pirate's heart was in the right place. Harvey turned to face Zy, the men right next to each other, and exchanged head bobs.

"Excuse me, I need to get to my ship." Zy stated, and then went back to pushing the giant bowl, his wounded arm causing the pirate to grimace with every shove. Harvey watched, blinking in a bewildered manner, before blurting out, "Hey! Asshole! That belongs to us!"

"Huh?" Zy replied, glancing back at Harvey with an exhausted expression, before he muttered, "Look, pal. I have a ship to return to... and I don't particularly enjoy the thought of fighting some dog tamer."

"..." Harvey noticed Zy, then, Widow Peak's bounty system one of the few that circulated quickly. He immediately took off running, but one dog in particular remained behind.

Fido's head hung, the dog suffering from malnutrition and taking several beatings. He had a long scar between the eyes and down the muzzle. Zy rolled his eyes and then snatched the dog up by the tail, "What am I now, a caretaker? Howl in appreciation, mutt! The glorious Prince of the Sea has pitied you and in a rare moment of uncharacteristic kindness... will free you of your canine plight!" As if on cue the dog's head slowly lifted until it faced the heavens, and then it howled dramatically, a single tear forming.

Zy continued heading towards the direction of his ship, now with the mermaid in the fish bowl and Fido the mutt in tow by his leash. When he was in viewable distance of his precious ship that Zy decided earlier would be called Phoenix Parley, he paused in time to see a ginormous spider-lady attacking his baby. "W-what?!"

Immediately abandoning the mermaid and Fido, with the latter giving chase, Zy's sudden adrenaline rush kept him sprinting. "Oh no you don't! That bitch is after my treasure!" Zy exclaimed, assuming the worst. 










​
Harvey was at the monstrous woman's side cheering her on, which abruptly ended when a cane jabbed his face, a thrust following that sent him barreling backwards. 

Vikki faced the newest intruder, fangs on full display. It was clear that Koaj held her on, at least until this monstrous transformation, but Pek wasn't quite as lucky. Vikki's now numerous eyes narrowed as she glanced in Zy's direction, "You...? Who are you?"

Spiraling like a boomerang, Zy's wildly whirling cane nearly struck Vikki's face, but one of eight arms deflected the spinning weapon in time for her to be shot in the face by a beam.

"_Your prince_."

Marines and slavers surrounded the abandoned mermaid, who darting to and fro in her watery prison, with nowhere to flee. The menacing grins of the men let her trembling as swords were drawn. Before they could take her, however, a fight broke out near the docks. Impoverished townspeople rushed ahead, getting shot down one by one by either marines or slavers. 

"Stay back!" "You filthy bastards, you dare challenge the world government?!" "Clear a path! They're after the mermaid!"

Landing beside Koaj, Zy glanced at the fallen Pek, who was unconscious and twitching. He said, "You've done well, in fighting that thing. In the Wrecking Crew... we do as we please... and we take what we please... but if nothing else, we keep our word. I'm not sure if you're a member of this crew or not, but I've a favor to ask. That mermaid, get her. For the munchkin's sake." 

Catching on, Vikki faced the bowl being hefted, and she shouted, "Harvey! Get that bowl! This is ridiculous, she should've been sold by now! We'll be traveling to the Sunken Island with it instead!"

"Aye, Captain!" Harvey replied, and took off with startling swiftness. If nothing else, Harvey was fast. Alarmingly fast. He made his way through the growing crowd that wanted a free mermaid, his dogs biting anyone in his path. Fido bit his pants leg, which resulted in Harvey repeatedly stomping his former dog, the canine's paws attempting to reduce some of the assault as it yipped for help.










​
_"Stupid beast! I said kill him!" Harvey, a year younger shouted at Fido. Fido was his fastest, and had a terrific bite, but refused to do anything more than chase slaves. It wouldn't even bite, much less kill on command. Fido trembled as Harvey stood over him, pulling out a bullwhip. "You want to protect these slaves, eh...? Then I'll give you a portion of their lot!" He cracked the whip, straight dog on the face of the quivering dog._

Recalling former misery, Fido bit down harder on Harvey's pant's leg, the dog refusing to release the grip it had. 

"...you want some more, eh?" Harvey muttered. A master of dual bull whip fighting, he cracked both whips, fury glinting in his eye.

Vikki ignored Koaj, allowing her to pass by, and turned her focus upon the one presently interfering with her ambitions. "She's next, but you... I'm going to kill you first. I didn't recognize you until the beam, but now I know who you are. East Blue's own 'Beam Man'. How underwhelming. I thought your beams were supposed to be something remarkable. They don't even sting."

Glancing over his shoulder to face the ocean's reflective surface, Zy caught the briefest glimpse of dawn on the horizon and smiled slyly as he turned back to Vikki and said, "Yeah, well... wait until sunrise to get all smug, you uppity bitch."

Despite her size Vikki's movements were overwhelming, her agility and speed allowing her to bounce around and circle Zy with ease. "You're underestimating me, _boy_." Two strikes meant to pin Zy got avoided by a twisting flip, and Vikki's eyes narrowed. 

"Wha'?!" Noticing web underneath him, he frowned. Firing a downward beam, Zy used it to adjust his fall and spiraled into a few clumsy somersaults to avoid landing in the web. His back crashing into the railing, Zy grimaced, and looked to catch Vikki's rapid approach. Pushing off of the edge of the ship, Zy flipped, only to be caught by Vikki firing web, the sticky substance splatting against his chest.

Noting his shocked expression, Vikki grinned wickedly and said, "Surprised...? You shouldn't assume you know what a Zoan is capable of so easily." before a sharp jerk tugged Zy right at her. 

"Gah! Wait, damn it! I'm too beautiful to die! Motioning as if he had a bazooka to fire, Zy sang, "Like a good neighbor, St-" before he could finish web smacked his mouth.

Catching him in an inescapably hard embrace, Vikki said, "Cute, but the comedy routine stops here. Now then, where were we...? Oh yes. Goodnight sweet Prince."

Sinking her fangs into Zy's neck Vikki smiled as she felt the struggling pirate captain tremble and thrash about until his bright magenta stare was hidden by falling peach lids.


----------



## Magician (Feb 26, 2013)

*Heian J. Praizer/Phantom Pirates/Twin Tower Town*

Both his lungs, his heart, his head, the muscle fibers in his tendons, his throat, a long with every cell in his body, _pained_ him. They ached and stung like sticking him with a thousand needles and smashing him with the blunt side of a hammer afterwards. His vision blurred and he felt the blood clogging his throat, feeling it become more and more raspy.

Collapsing to the ground on one knee, he watched as the giant demon stopped, no power or orders given to it, it dissipated. Disappeared in thin air and right before he could kill the girl who had collapsed earlier. 

He had to leave, he heard marines, he heard civilians, this place was not safe. He glanced around and spotted a small boat. He couldn't afford to use his power to escape, this ability was like a double edged sword when he was at his limits. He needed training, he knew that, but that was not important.

Struggling to pick himself up as blood gushed out of his throat after a violent cough, he trudged his way towards it before stopping mid way. 

He turned his head and looked at the unconscious Kent and Arya with anger and holy justice burning in his eyes at the two people who defiled God and lived to tell the tale. 

"They won't live long," he swore to himself, "When I find you. Mark my words, I will be stronger, much stronger, and I will kill you and any one you hold dear." 

After that, he left, with a new goal. He was going to get stronger, so that if anyone were to cross God's justice again, he would slaughter them and everyone they cared about.

_That_ was God's judgement.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 26, 2013)

*Kane Newman
*Widow's Peak
_______

Kane whistled quietly in his seat as the announcer revealed the mermaid. "_Daaaaaaaaamn,_" he thought to himself, peering at her through his brown eyes. "_She's hot._" Then, with an almost spasm-like movement, Kane twitched slightly in his seat. He heard something click in the distance; the closing and shutting of metal. It was a gun. Something was about to go off. Turning his head around, Kane surveyed the crowd, looking out for anything suspicious. 

_*Bang!

*_And thankfully, Kane managed to dodge, just in time, as the sound of gunshots exploded in the air, a lead bullet racing through the air, flying through the space just above Kane's head as the blue haired man ducked. Darting back up, Kane grabbed his katana and his vision homed in on the shooter. A tall, lean man with messy blonde hair, a hat sat above it and covering most of his face, and a cocky grin ripping through his features. 

"Hey, hey, hey!" Kane shouted, pointing the tip of his katana - blade still in sheath - at the shooter. "Who the hell do you think I a-"

"Kane Newman, I believe. That is who the hell I think you ar-" He replied, but his answer was quickly cut short as he dodged, ducking below a horizontal swing from Kane's sword, and moving in to slam the butt of his gun into his side.

"Don't interrupt me!" Kane yelled, and quickly met the gun with a drill, covering his arm with steel and blocking the attack. "And don't underestimate me either. This drill is the drill . . . "

"That will pierce the heavens? Yeah, I kind of got that too." Came the curt reply, as the gunslinger quickly pressed his trigger, firing a bullet with another loud gunshot. More screams came from the crowd following this, and more than half the crowd poured out of the auction house, in a wild frenzy for safety. 

"What the fuck . . . " Kane muttered, and spun round 360 degrees, before slamming the gunslinger in the head with his drill, sending him flying into a wall. "Did I just say?!"

Flipping through the air, the gunslinger sighed, landing on his feet, touching the side of his head with a single gloved hand and examining it. "Oh jeez. You made me bleed." He muttered, but was once again quickly interrupted as Kane darted in, lunging with his katana towards his face, the gunslinger barely able to evade the blow before kicking him back slightly and jumping away. 

"Ugh." Bill sighed, and leveled his gun onto Kane's head, mentally locking onto his eyes. "*Bullet Storm.*"  He called, and shot, one bullet going towards his eye, before he moved  his arm again, aiming at the place where he predicted Kane would move,  and shot again and again, the sound of gunshots and bullet shells  cascading onto the floor ringing and echoing in the room as Kane was  forced to dance around, running and jumping across seats and benches in a  mad attempt to find some sort of cover . . .

_*Click.

*_"Whoops." The hunter frowns, looking down on his gun. "Ran out of ammo." He commented, reaching into his pocket to grab some more bullets and loading them.

"*WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM DRILL THROW!*"  Kane's voice called out, his loud, deep voice booming across his room,  as he immediately emerged from his hiding spot, drill still in arm and .  . . swung, the drill flying off his arm and shooting towards Bill.

"What the fuck?" Came the reply, the  gunslinger immediately jumping out of the way as the drill flew past  him, drilling through and breaking the wall behind him.

"Huh." Kane frowned, looking at his arm. "I can't believe that worked."

"How the hell did you do that?" Bill asked, looking at Kane, the amused expression in his eyes glinting and showing hints of surprise and awe for a moment.

"With my fighting spirit, asshole!" Came the reply. "Who the hel-"

"Gun loaded again." Bill says,  cutting across Kane once more and raining fire on him. However, unlike  before, this time a few of the bullets actually managed to graze the  pirate, cutting across his cheek, his arm, and his leg.

"God dammit." Kane muttered, diving out of the way again as the fresh storm of bullets came hailing at him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2013)

*Kent
North Blue
The Emerald Isles
Twin Towers Town*​
Kent awoke to a dark sky and the feel of cool dusk air on his skin. The blood covering his arms and chest had long since dried, crackling uncomfortably as he pushed himself into a rough sitting position and surveyed the area.

He was alive. That was pretty cool, and unexpected. He was still in the middle of Twin Tower Town, which was slightly more expected but also slightly less cool. He was supposed to be burning wood away from this place now. Why the hell was he still stuck in the middle of the street?

He found his answer in the form of Arya's unconscious body, which was lying unresponsive a few feet away from him. He groaned and pushed himself to his feet and checked his power reserves.

Less than five percent. Fantastic. 

He needed a place to recharge, or else he would slip back into a coma until he could recover more. He rubbed the side of his head and was surprised to feel metal where his temple should've been. He must've been more beat up than he had thought, if his skeleton was showing. 

Grunting, Kent bent down and picked Arya up. No sense in leaving her in the middle of the street - from the looks of it, she had collapsed defending his useless metal corpse from the pale guy, who, thankfully, was nowhere to be seen. Kent could only assume Arya had won, despite it all. 

He slung Arya over one shoulder and slowly began trudging through the mostly intact streets of Twin Tower Town. A few curious heads peeked at them through windows, but Kent flipped them the bird. The last thing he needed was more people getting in his way. 

Twenty minutes later, he found something that looked promising. A generator hummed quietly from where it sat outside a small house with dark windows. Kent dumped Arya a few feet away and then grabbed his right shoulder blade with his left hand.

He tugged, and there was a loud click as his shoulderblade came undone. A large cord tumbled to the ground, and Kent grabbed it with a weary sigh.

It took a minute for him to connect to the cord to generator, but the minute the power started flowing back it was worth every second. Kent gave a groan of satisfaction and slumped to the ground, back against the wall.

Now all he had to do was wait. And also hope that nobody got mad that he was jacking their power.


----------



## DVB (Feb 26, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

As they headed to the pagoda, Diego saw that his swordsman collasped. He went back and winced when he saw the damage. His hand had been fried stuck to the hilt. Diego began thinking of ways of trying to beat this electic eel fishman.

Diego saw his doctor go and fix his swordsman up. "Man, we really need to think of a plan. I don't wanna find out if my chains are conductive against what he's got," Diego said as the fishman waited for them. A few went and gave Cyler some mroe medical supplies.

He wondered if that Lana mermaid was around here in the crowd.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Feb 27, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire VI]​
[Sun Falls, Black Market District]

From a bath of shadows a man pulls a small box to his mouth, his eyes shift slowly left then slowly right. A soft click can be heard as he presses a small square button. He freezes, his eyes fixed on Sam. She seems to pause right after, her pink hair slowly bobbing in the motion. Even in the shadows he felt sweat beading on his brow, he hated using this newfangled technology. He?d been much happier with a baby Den, but the boss said that Hawkins? tech was the future and they had to use it to work the chinks out. Lucky him, he thought as Sam continued through the door of Colosi?s. Locally, it was little more than a fine suit store specializing in the best material that Beli could buy, but the Marines knew better, as did some of the more influential personalities of the island. Colosi Wardrobe was just a front, he was the biggest Black Market dealer on the island and he had his fingers in everything from human trafficking to illegal arms and armor. 

?Sir, I have Samantha D. Striffe?s Location.?​
A strangely soft bell rings as the door to the shop swings open causing Sam to cast a passing glances above her. A rustling newspaper catches her attention in the distance, a light green eye looking over a freshly created fold.  ?Welcome to Colosi?s? a soft voice echoes before the paper is unfolded.  ?If you need anything, just ask.? is stated in an as if manner. Sam knew he?d already summed her up, and she wasn?t worth his time. Four fingers fall over the edge of the paper, and with a solid yank it?s tossed away, her other hand pushing the barrel of his pistol into his own throat.  ?I heard you cater to select taste on occasion.? she states getting a full bead on the man. He has soft olive skin and a dark black mustache with a slicked back hairdo. The pin stripped suit, polished black shoes and wide brimmed hat that sat on his desk told her that he has a life of privilege, and that he does more than just advertise his business, he probably hasn?t sold the first shirt, given the prices she sees. 

 ?I?m a humble thread seller lady, dunno what you?re babbling on about.? is replied which only serves to get the barrel of his gun pushed deeper into his throat,  ?I bet you haven?t sold one of these cheap suits in decades, besides.? she states leaning in,  ?If you were as simple a house keeper as you say, you wouldn?t have a three men hiding, one behind you, hidden by the curtain holding a pistol. One in the dressing stalls holding a rifle and the last one pretending to be a customer, nothing here will fit him and he?s been browsing the better part of fifteen minutes. Oh and he has a crowbar. Say the wrong words ?threads? and they all die, then you.? she whispers so only he could hear. His finger slowly lifts from the trigger of the pistol,  ?You?re good lady.? he musters as he allows Sam to disarm him, placing the weapon on the counter she looks him in the eye.  ?As I was?,  ?Yes, yes. Persistent aren?t you. Hugo, lock up. I?m taking the lovely young lady to peruse our more exotic wares.? he orders. The large man nods, then walks to the door. A single curtain is pulled as the locks are latched. 

 ?Oh, and these suits, they aren?t cheap lady, I pay top Beli for them. The local snobs seem to like the fine silks they are made from.? is stated as he pulled the curtain aside. Sam?s eyes cut across a small dark hallway,  ?I hope you weren?t expecting a Black Market empire to be hidden behind a simple curtain.? he asks in an almost amused manner,  ?What do you think this is? A comic book or movie.? he states almost laughing. A cold glare quickly shuts him up. Sweating bullets again he offers a hand toward the darkness,  ?If you?ll be so kind as to follow me ma?am.? his fear was almost underlined in his voice but he tried he is his best not to show it as he led Sam to his little slice of Sun Falls. 

The hallway went on for quite some time, but soon he had led her to the largest set steel doors she had ever seen,  ?Like ?em they?re also coated with seastone, a gift as it were.? he chirps happily as he signals two more goons to open the way for them.  ?I do believe what you?re looking for is in the back, so if you?ll continue to follow me.? as the gates to this island?s hell are opened wide, the first half of this little shop of horrors was dedicated to human trade. Barely dressed women and men are chained to walls as would be customers go over their bodies, to see if it?s to their liking. Other stages had curtains that surrounded them; the sound of moaning and groaning could be heard coming from behind, men and women being sold as sexual meat. All this to appease the richer clientele that came to this place looking to own another human, or fish folk. Sam?s eyes narrow could this be the blind eye that the paper pusher spoke of? It still didn?t matter; it had little to do with her. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 27, 2013)

*Kane Newman
*Widow's Peak
_______

All that could be heard in the auction house was the sound of lead unloading, and the explosion of gunshot as the hunter relentlessly pelted Kane with round upon round of bullets, the pitter patter sound of shells and bullets cascading across the floor ringing in his ears even moreso than the gunshot sounds. Still taking cover behind and having been forced to abscond to a new, large desk, Kane grinded his teeth furiously as his opponent slowly closed in, each bullet getting closer and closer to him as his cover wore away under the offensive. "This is ridiculous." He muttered, quietly and angrily. "This hiding thing is so stupid. There's gotta be a way to get close to him somehow . . . " Kane forced himself to remain calm, and scanned around the area for any more potential cover he could use. 

Alas, no avail. All the benches, seats and tables around the area were ones he'd used before, meaning they were either in pieces, or riddled with bullet holes. But, before he could survey the area any further, another gunshot rang across the room, and a bullet whizzed at Kane's exposed arm . . . but missed at the last second, instead hitting the floor and making a bullet hole, the lead projectile sticking out from the ground, steaming.

"Just give up, Newman!" The hunter called out, loading more bullets into his revolver, taking his time now as he slowly checkmated the pirate. "I've got you cornered now. Trying to escape now really is futile." He continued. "Your crew mate too is being handled as we speak."

But Kane wasn't listening anymore, and was instead gazing at the bullet hole in the floor.

"_I've got it!_" Kane grinned, an idea forming in his head, and quickly swung his arm, turning it into a full sized drill, before removing his cloak and hanging it on the bench so that the tails would still be showing, and began to drill at the ground. Under the pressure of the metal weapon, the ground cracked away, quickly, and Kane continued to dig, his expert mining and digging skills shining through as he expertly dug away at the ground, eventually making a decent sized hole as bullets continued to rain above.

Going by a combination of memory, and sound, Kane stopped digging downwards eventually and began to drill away at the ground in the direction of Bill, tunneling away underneath him and every so often wiping away the mud on his face and sunglasses until he eventually reached behind him, and began digging upwards again, creating another tunnel. "Nearly there . . . " He muttered, his drill still breaking away at the surface, and . . .

"_Done!_" His grin widened as the drill continued to tunnel through, before breaking through the surface and into the air, rays of the ceiling lighting shining down through his hole, his dirtied drill steal gleaming in the light. Climbing out of the hole, Kane narrowed his eyes and looked upon Bill, fury burning in his eyes, and charged.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Feb 27, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*For a first effort this feels kind of last ditch, I guess this just... got kind of drastic.*​
Zy wondered how this shitty day started. He was no hero, after all. So why was he battling a giant spidery she-bitch now? Oh yeah. He decided to be _nice._ This is what nice got you. Used, abused, and drained. Nice was often exhausting and rarely rewarding. Nice could kiss his tight little peach cheeks. Not the ones attached to his face. When he got out of this marvelous little shit storm, he'd rethink that whole _nice_ thing.

*Twitch!*​
"You're... a pain... in the ass!" Zy tensely exclaimed, startling Vikki, who already thought he'd be ready for a cozy little web straitjacket. "What..? Shocked? You shouldn't assume you know what the Prince of the Sea is capable of so easily!" 

Vikki's sneer was returned with a strained smirk, "I was born teething on poison that'd put yours to shame, bitch." 

"Is that so..?" Vikki sensual voice returned, before her eight legged lower half assaulted him with a combination of blows that sent him hazardously tumbling away, bones nearly snapping. 

"F-fuck..." Zy managed to mutter following the thrashing. He was also bleeding badly, from his gunshot wound and now her crushing bite. How did he always manage to get this deeply in over his head?

"I'll crush you!" Vikki shrieked while lunging, fully transforming into a black widow as she came down upon Zy.

_"Bimu... Bimu... FLASH!"_​
Zy blurted, fingers crossing in front of his face as the first ray of light from the rising sun crossed the waters. Instead of firing a powerful beam Zy focused on the shine, making it blindingly bright. 

Rolling to the side frantically Zy watched while Vikki tumbled across the ground transforming to her half and half state. Vikki rubbed at her eyes with feverish wipes, ignoring the panting Beam-Man off to the side, who taunted with ragged breaths, 

"If you weren't such a creepy spider wench... huff, huff... I'd take you to the nearest inn and show you Bimu Bimu Flash version 2.0.."


"Impudent little pirate! Who in the hell do you think I am?!" Vikki shrieked in outrage, her fury reaching a whistling boil.

"Well doesn't that sound familiar," Zy quipped, thinking of his friend. Web shot towards the bleeding and fatigued pirate, and Zy performed several back flips, ending a rotating somersault before launching a beam directly at Vikki... who speedily evaded it with eight legged locomotion.

Skidding during his landing, Zy's untamed purple bangs whipped about until he stopped his sliding retreat with his fingertips, sizing the towering foe up. With the back of his hand on his sore mouth Zy arrogantly exclaimed, 

"Psst! C'mere, you eight legged freak show! I've got a little party trick to show you~!"

Beam sabres combined into a staff of sorts, which Zy twisted and twirled around with an ominous buzzing that left Vikki wondering if it'd hack her to bits. Zy charged forward, whirling the staff over his head before thrusting the tip at her face. Vikki reared back, and the glowing staff extended, tapping her face with a stinging sizzle.

"Enough!" Vikki's webs seemed to spring from nowhere and caught Zy's limbs, and with a mighty kick from one of her long arachnid legs, Zy sprung into a bed of web with cracked ribs. "Now keep still you little insect..."

Her eyes roaming over Zy's damaged body, Vikki tauntingly said, "I manipulate my threads with my legs, you can't see it coming... and now, like a little fly, you're caught in my web. Tell me something, Beam-Man. Did you really think you'd get out of this alive...? Do you have any idea how big the organization I serve is? You're weak, as are your beams. Do you know how many women I've eaten? Cocky little children I've feasted upon? There is, of course, my personal favorite... men."

"S'zat supposed to scare me? Lower my morale? I don't know those fuckers and I ain't that squeamish, savvy? My turn. This just in you big dumb bitch. You're about to get screwed by my Bimu stick~" Zy replied, weakly opening an eye as he grinned.

"Bimu... Bimu..."​
Spheres of intensely glowing neon blue energy appeared on Zy's wrists and arms, freeing him and allowing Zy to cup his palms together, both aiming straight in Vikki's direction.

Vikki's giant body crouched, poised to dodge as soon as Zy fired his most powerful attack. 

_So he thinks he can hit me with some obvious linear blast? Laughable. I'll dodge it, dive in, and crush him!_

_"Fool! It'll never connect! You're an amateur! A rookie! You think you can stop all of this?! Ha! You delusional runt! Quit playing pirate! No matter what happens to me, slavery will always go on! If I go down another would only take my place anyway! That's life!"_

*"HAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!"*​
Zy's ear-splitting scream as well as the zenith of his charged attack echoed through Widow's Peak as the buzzing spheres suddenly grew so blindingly bright that the spectacular glow reflected the discharging blast he shot off brilliantly. 

Zy stood, coat and clothes rippling from the force of his blast while Vikki was forced to flinch away from the light, her instinct to dodge coming along a bit too late. The beam hit her hard, breaking several of her bones as Vikki flew backwards shrieking. She eventually began spiraling from the force of Zy's beam, her now fully human body crashing into a building before she crashed belly down against the floor, debris following and covering the partially nude slaver in a pile of busted stone. She lay, unconscious and bleeding, a shocked look on her face despite no one being home.

"Huff... huff... s'zat still... too... weak for you...?" Zy called out, panting as he nearly collapsed. Catching himself on a knee, Zy looked up to wearily see what looked like absolute madness. Widow's Peak was going through a miniature war.










​
"Don't let them take the slaves!" A marine cried. 

"Get on the Den Den Mushi and call for back up!" another marine shouted.

"Back I say!" A slaver yelled, striking a slave with his whip, despite lacking the skill, swiftness, or force Harvey held.

"This is our home! We've had enough of your shit!" Hank the sailor blurted, sword in hand. 

"Yeah! Get the fuck outta here!" Gary the bartender chimed in, wielding a bat. 

"Freedom!" A slave roared, wrapping his chains around a slaver's neck and strangling him.

Zy took in the destruction his blast and their actions caused. He took in the chaos unraveling, and couldn't help but smile. It reminded him of a certain someone he crossed early in his journey. He wondered how that guy was doing...? Kai, was it...? No matter. Zy's hands cupped together as he began charging his second blast. Worn out as he was, Zy said, "I get pillaging... and I understand a guy doing what he has to do... but this place... Widow's Peak..., snarling now he shouted loud enough to hope some, if not all of his allies hear, 

_*"Guys, I need your help! Widow's Peak! I'm bringing it down!*"_​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 28, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire VII]​
"Cut that out, you're annoying the Bleach out of me." Besides just to be a dick, Kai also wanted to make sure he didn't lose the kid in the crowd as well, the end result was he was still carrying her slung across his shoulder and Chun-Li was not liking that. She had been pounding those tiny fists on his back for the duration of the whole ride so far.  "The fact you're just a brat does nothing to me, back at the Danziker estate they would just go town on me for less as a kid, probably was even  younger than you as well, considering how awesome I turned out I reckon strict disciplining has some postive effect on a brat that's acting out."

*CHOMP!*

"Agh!" He pried the pitbull of his shoulder, and was contemplating to babyshake her into a more docile state. "I hate kids to begin with, but considering what a pain you are, I'm beginning to suspect that it wasn't by accident that you....." He caught himself a bit late there, taking a stab at the fact that parents might've abandoned her by design was probably going a bit too far. Right?

Things were a bit awkward, the two staring in silence at each other. 

"So.......Estate?" Chun-Li began. "I find it hard to believe that an uncivilized brute like you grew up on an estate."

"Until I was twelve or something, I'm supposed to be like a second cousin to noble hag that rules over this hellhole in the New World."He figured that small talk, as they made their way to their destination, would help pacify her. "since you're so snotty and have a posh accent, I'm guessing you're some kinda noble's daughter.......Judging by your name and appearance a Xingese lady."

The girl was surprised by how knowledgable he was, this was the same kid she had just seen smearing butter on his salad and seemed incapable of chewing with his mouth closed. "Have you ever been?"

"Nah, was in the area a few years back, Nihon, tried to make it out to Xing actually but didn't get that far." Ah, those wonderful days as young schoolboy trained to become a CP agent. 

As they reached the abandoned streets of the restricted area, it took him all but five minutes of walking around to realize this was going to be pointless. "Let me get this straight, the arrangement was to meet here...... Nothing more specific than that?" 

Chun-Li, aware of how dire the situation was, silently nodded.

"Alright." He gave a heavy sigh, deciding to give an hour or so, maybe the kid was lucky but otherwise he'd have to look into some kind of foster family or orphanage. 

Odds were astronomical, that in these abandoned streets of this part of town, they would run into another soul...... Let alone the odds of running into someone related to the brat. But that's Kai for you, always defying odds and often enough, simple logic as well.

Within twenty minutes of roaming around, they had caught the attention of someone. She might not have been related to Chun-Li by blood, but Xia was a guardian serving the Chan family, just like Lo Fei. Silently she had been stalking them, waiting for the moment to strike. 

When that moment came, she lunged towards Chun-Li. Intending to take the girl and get her out of the way before taking on the unknown man. Things did not turn out as expected, as he was stopped dead in her tracks as Kai grabbed her by the wrist and twisted it. "Alright, hopefully you're better at making smart decisions than you are at concealing your presence as you're lurking about." Some amateur like that wasn't going to get one over him, he'd been trained by the best when it came to these things, he was more of a expert on the other side of the things when it came to assassination but it had given him an awareness to those things.

He forced her to circle around to the other side, putting his own body between him and the kid. "What are you doing with the lady?" The cloaked figure yelled out, her voice revealing herself as a woman. "Were you the one that killed Lo Fei?"

Chun-Li cried out as she heard the news, the moment Kai averted his gaze to turn to look at her was the moment Xia took to pull out her dagger and take a swipe at Kai. The sound of cold steel slashing through the air alerted Kai, eyes went wide as the fatal strike came at him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 28, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_17 years ago...
The Lady Marine vaulted onto the deck of the derelict pirate ship. The signs of an intense battle were everywhere. So recent that she could very nearly feel the echoes of those that had been aboard. Curious, she reflected. Then where were the bodies? Her subordinates stood around a wicker basket placed at the rear of the ship, the high pitched wail of a newborn infant piercing the air from within. They parted at her approach. "What do we have here?" the Lady Marine asked. She gazed blankly at the squalling infant babe contained within the basket, swaddled in a pink blanket. The little girl was tiny enough to fit on the palm of her hand but with lungs as powerful as a Bull Lion.   Suddenly the cries halted. The infant stared up at her with wide eyes, two green orbs filled with curiosity and wonder.  

"She likes you," one of her subordinates declared. 

The Lady Marine cast him a glare. The grunt quickly shifted his gaze to the deck, shuffling his feet back and forth nervously. A crumpled note was handed to her. She read it twice before returning her gaze to the babe. 

"Annie D. Clementine..." she said aloud. _

_Sun Falls... _
Annie left the money exchangers office with a skip in her step. Gone was the gold bar, replaced by a briefcase filled with cold hard cash.  Money was so much better than gold, she reflected, as she quickly cut across an alleyway and into a side street. Sure, gold was pretty to look at, but you couldn't fill up a swimming pool with it and swan dive into it. Not unless you wanted a broken face of course. So lost was Annie in a daydream of swimming through a pool of money, that she suddenly realized the direction she was going in. 

She scratched her head and frowned. "Why am I going to meet that dunderhead again?" 

Kai would've probably found Chun Li's family by now. Even that goofball couldn't mess up such a simple task. She stole a glance at the briefcase in her grip. Suddenly a mischievous twinkle appeared in her eyes. She pressed the case close to her chest and giggled. All told it was more than enough to make up for her losses at Sleeping Tree. "Let's just call this my severance pay..." 

It was simple enough finding the bounty office after asking around. The Bounty Master was a gruff looking man with a lupine like face, eyes as black as coal. He glanced at Annie curiously, his gaze darting from her face to the briefcase she carried. "Can I help you?" he growled, in a tone that implied he clearly didn't want to. 

Annie smiled at him. She was used to the type. "Say. You ever heard of a pirate by the name of Jack D. Clementine?" she asked. It was a shot in the dark but she figured it didn't hurt to ask. The Bounty Master rubbed the stubble of his chin. "Can't say that I have but you can check the wall if you want." Annie nodded glumly and turned her attention to the sea of posters on the bounty wall. Those at the top had so many zeros she nearly lost count, names like Black Bart, Alva D. Khan, Helen Swann. Annie did a double take as she reached the bottom level. There was her own face, plastered right next to Kai and Sam. It only got worse as she read the rap sheet. The Marines had somehow gotten it into their heads that she had murdered Joe, the Bounty Master of Sleeping Tree. "Shit..." she muttered. 

Annie tensed as she felt the press of a steel barrel against the back of her head, the all too familiar sound of a hammer being cocked. "I knew I recognized your face," growled the Bounty Master. "Joe was an old friend of mine." 

"This is a big misunderstanding fella. I didn't murder anyone. I'm a bounty hunter just like you..." 

"Shut your trap!"  

Suddenly she felt a crushing blow to the back of her head and then darkness. Annie crumpled to the floor. The Bounty Master stood over Annie and smiled. He calmly holstered his pistol then scooped up the briefcase. Two hooded figures entered through a side door. "What do you want us to do with her?" one of them asked. 

"Take her to Fang," the Bounty Master replied.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 1, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire VIII]​
[Colosi’s Wardrobe, Underground Black Market]

The selection was almost dizzying Sam thought, her fingers tracing over weapons that would be hard to find in the Grand Line, but here they were. For any weapon nut to go crazy for, from behind her and at a distance Colosi watched her like a hawk he obviously didn’t trust this pink haired woman at all. For good reason too, not fifteen minutes ago she had his pistol deep in the folds of his neck. As she walked along, her head crooked to the side as she let a small sigh out. The weapon selection was good, but not what she was looking for. She almost gave up hope until she came across a tall glass case, inside was a dark set of leather like armor.  “What’s this?” is asked as she turned back to Colosi,  “You have a good eye miss.” is the reply as he vigilantly made his way to her.  “If you believe the hype surrounding it” he starts as he stops just next to her,  “It’s a set of armor made from the discarded skin of a Basilisk.” he states,  “Bart? This is made from his discarded scales?” she stammers, in almost disbelief.  “Sharp as a tack too, yes scales from the World’s Strongest Man.” 

 “How can you go about proving something like that?” she asks, her curiosity oddly piqued. A grin crossed the peddler’s face,  “I’m glad you asked, it’s not often that I get to do this.” he hums walking up to the glass door. A golden key is produced and slid into the latch. After clicking, the door is opened so the armor can be fully seen. Walking back to Sam he pulls a second pistol from the inners of his suit,  “This baby takes small arms fire like a champ.” he states, his grin exuding confidence. Taking aim a single shot cuts across the area, though it does little to halt the depravity that was going on not thirty yards away.  “That leather withstands small arms fire and standard Marine pistol fire with only scratches.” he again states, though Sam wasn’t paying attention, her eyes was fixed on the shot as it bounced on the ground at their feet,  “What about larger arms, like rifles and sheering forces like blades.” is asked. The same look that crosses a master chef’s face when you ask their secret recipe crosses Colosi’s and sweat started to bead on his forehead.

 “Well” he states fidgeting with his tie,  “Out with it already.”,  “If it’s a glancing shot, it can take rifle fire, nothing any bigger however. This is just a shed skin after all. As far as swords, it depends on who is behind the blade. Me, I couldn’t hope to scratch it, Helen Swann … she’d cut it like a hot knife through warm butter.” is replied. Sam shook her head, the answer seemed reasonable. Something cast off to grow wouldn’t hold the properties of true scales.  “How much?” is asked. Colosi is taken back with her, not many people would ask a price for something so outrageous.  “Sorry, but I doubt you could afford this little item.” he replies bringing a vexed look across Sam’s features. Two solid gold bars are produced as she turns,  “You know how much these are worth?” is asked as she held them up. Beli signs appear in Colosi’s eyes and his hands start to rub together.  “You really want it that bad?” he asks, not sure if this woman was being legit offering this much for his wares.  “Humor me, and I may know some friends that’ll like some of these rarer weapons you have. And they carry what I carry.” is replied. 

 “Come back tomorrow, it’ll take a day to get that out of that glass, whoever packed it put it in there good, and oh. Keep that gold safe missy.” he states motioning with two fingers toward the armor to two of his goons. Sam nodded, sliding them back into their hiding place she produced a small golden coin,  “I’ll take two of those collapsible swords to go then.” she says flipping the coin to the man.  “The customer is always right.” he almost sings biting down onto it, just to make sure. Pulling down on the coin it bends a sure sign that it is indeed gold. 

[Several Minutes Later]  

Sam wasn’t two seconds out of the store when half a dozen rifle barrels leveled on her chest. 

“Samantha D. Striffe, you are under arrest under the authority of the World Government.”​
One of the Marines yells a sword in hand denoting higher rank.  “Under what charge?” is asked in return. “Treachery and the killing of Marines and civilians.” oh, they were quick, Sparkplug had obviously already pinned that shit in Sleeping Tree on her. Probably Annie and Kia as well, not that she gave two squirts about the metal eating dunder-head.  “You boys are either very brave or very stupid.” she states placing her left hand on her hip as her right fell to just behind her hip. “Don’t make another move Striffe.” The Marine commands as he raised his sword.  “Go ahead, make my day sunshine.” Sam bites, this was about to get ugly.  “Stand Down Ensign.” a voice boomed from the back.  “It’s a pleasure to finally get to meet the infamous Blazefire Commando.” a blonde headed man states while flicking one of those golden locks from his face. Sam crooks her head; she didn’t recognize the man in the eye patch. But the skull and cross sabers on his collar screamed Spec Ops.  “Come on Samantha, hasn’t your actions led to the death of enough Marine personnel already?” he asks, his white gloved hands falling to his hips. In that pose he almost looked feminine.  “Oh, I believe eight more kills will be alright.” is replied with a vile grin. The soft smile that crossed Kong’s lips fell and he shrugged, the tassels that covered the rank of Captain gave up their secret as he moved his weight to his other hip. 

 “Well, if I can’t appeal to your compassion, how about your sense of honor as a Marine, You are after all killing the people who has shed the same blood as you to stamp piracy out … “ oh, he is a smooth talker Sam thinks as he continues to rabble on and Sam found herself very curious about just how far up the ladder this corruption went, she after all had eighteen hours or so to kill. A hammer being pulled back stops Kong in his speech, the barrel of Sam’s Blazefire Sabre was leveled right between his eyes,  “You talk too much” she states and a cold sweat forms on Kong’s brow and both hand reach for the heavens, his men are so surprised that if they reacted now he’d probably be shot.  “T-turn yourself in, and I’ll personally hear your case. Maybe I can use my pull to get your sentence reduced from death.” he stammers.   “…” Sam’s eyes focus on the man, was he deliberately playing into her hands? Well this should be fun. Sam allows the hammer to slowly fall into place, spinning it she holds it out to Kong,  “Alright, let’s do this your way.” she muses. 

A Marine produces a pair of handcuffs and walks up to Sam as Kong took her weapon, slapping one side down on her right arm he wrenches it behind her, she cuts him a nasty glance as he reaches for the other arm.  “Make that mistake a second time and I’ll rip your balls off.” the Marine freezes, was she serious. The look that followed told him the same story, her other arm is gently pulled back and cuffed in place. 

[At the Marine HQ] 

“Sir, do we cell her?” a Marine asks as they walked through the doors. Kong took a second to think, but despite his corruption, he still saw himself as a man of his word.  “No, leave her in my charge. I promised her I’d hear her case.” he states putting a hand on her shoulder.  “We’ll go to my office.” he states with a mellow grin. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Aboard The Dagger..._
Roy shook his head. "Absolutely not." 

"How can you be so heartless?!" Izzy exclaimed. She grabbed Roy's arm and ushered him to the bow of the ship where the boy wouldn't hear them. His name was Isham, only ten years old. The poor kid sat on an empty crate, clutching a cup of hot chocolate Izzy had made for him, a shellshocked expression on his face. 

Roy leaned against the railing and yawned. "I don't see what business this is of ours."  

"That boy needs our help. He lost his parents to some underworld scum, a slaver at best and a mass murderer at worst." Izzy crossed her arms and squared up with Roy, though he stood nearly a foot taller, she jut out her chin defiantly at him. "You're better then this." 

"Don't be so naive Izzy. I'm a pirate not a hero." He leaned in towards the girl, flashing her a devil may care grin. "What's in it for me eh?" 

"The feeling that comes with knowing you did a good deed. That you helped someone!" Izzy shot back. 

Roy stifled a laugh. "Good deeds will not fill my belly or my coin purse. They will not help me find the Shadow Woman either." He paused and raised a curious eyebrow at Izzy. "Speaking of the Shadow Woman, you've been rather quiet on the subject lately. I want to know who she is and how far the journey will be to find her."  

Izzy seemed off put by the question. She glanced at Roy and then down at her feet. "The Shadow Woman? Well....um..."

"If you want money then the Baron has plenty of it," a voice interjected. 

Roy and Izzy turned at the same time. Isham stood before them. Gone was the dazed look in his eyes, replaced by anger. "They say the Baron has a vault filled with gold and rubies, enough to buy half the North Blue."  

Roy stalked towards the boy, suddenly forgetting Izzy's nervousness at his question. Izzy breathed a sigh of relief as he turned his back to her. Roy walked up to Isham, a twinkle in his eyes. "Gold and rubies eh? Do tell." 

An hour later they were on their way to Mandrigore Isle, home of the Baron. According to Isham this so-called Baron ruled the island like a would be king. No one was allowed to enter or leave the island without his approval, or risk death. While the Baron lived the high life from within his palace, the people suffered. Those that were lucky eked out a meager existence, starvation always nipping at their heels. The unlucky ones found themselves sold into slavery or pitted in fights to the death. Many risked their lives just for a chance of escape. Isham's family had been among them. "The Baron controls a monstrous sea king. It patrols the waters around Mandrigore Island, preventing any ships from entering or leaving without his permission," Isham said. 

"You still made it," Roy pointed out. 

"A lucky few manage to slip through, yes. We tried to sail away just before dawn. They say that's when the monster sleeps. We were nearly out of range when suddenly it came upon us. It got my mother and father..." The boy grimaced visibly, clenching his fists tightly. "All I could do was hide below deck. I heard their screams...the roar of the monster." Isham's eyes welled up with tears. 

Izzy wrapped a comforting arm around his shoulder. "We'll put a stop to this Baron. I promise." 

"And get the treasure," Roy added with a grin.   

"You're hopeless," Izzy said with a roll of her eyes. She hoped that she hadn't underestimated this Phoenix D. Roy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 1, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire IX]​
[Kong’s Office, Marine Base Sun Falls]

They, Kong and Striffe, had been talking for more than fifteen minutes now, and it was apparent that talks of leniency for cooperation were a rouse to get Sam to comply with as little bloodshed as possible. Not that Sam expected any different, she after all was used to tactics such as these and may have even employed similar lies to coax people into see things her way.  “This is a beautiful gun Samantha.” Soldado states admiringly,  “Though I was expecting more out of a weapon heralded as a fine gun-blade.” he adds setting it on the coffee table he sat in front of, then off his side he pulls his Cristo Mk VII, a specialty rifle-blade made on the crossed shaped island of Cristo. It was well known for its power and accuracy,  “Now this fine weapon in an exemplarily gun-blade, the fine cutting edge, the elegant barrel hidden within the sword. The decorative script that runs down the length of the sword, yes compared to those two little spikes on your gun… this weapon is a god.” he states, his arrogance astonishing, though Sam expected this, she too had been studying. She however wasn’t interested in the weapons.

She was interested in the Marine himself, his actions. His subtle movements and mannerisms, like for example the way he favored the eye patch, men that had loss an eye didn’t play at the patch, they usually left it be, but he was like Pirates she had met who used a patch during the day to have one eye adjusted to darkness for when night came. There was also the ever present smell of alcohol on his breath, an officer to drink on duty was deplorable and unacceptable, but he merely sipped on the poison, he didn’t drink like the alcoholic his breath portrayed again something was amidst. Walking around the room the cuffs that Sam still wore lightly rattle as she stopped in front of a picture, in it was the good Captain (when he was younger) and a graduating class. The banner over their heads was very familiar to Sam, she had graduated the same Academy when she was a kid, just another entry in the long list she was mentally compiling on the man. 

 “Tell me Captain.” she states turning her gaze his way,  “You seem like a fairly smart man.” she adds, watching for his reaction as she walked toward the couch opposite the couch he sat. He had a rather posh office for a mere Captain. A large smile crossed the man’s lips,  “You have excellent senses Samantha; most women wouldn’t realize my brilliance.” he remarks, easily predictable and sexist. Typical Sam thinks as she sits across from him. Crossing her legs she gets comfortable on the large leather couch.  “Yes, but as I was saying, for such a smart man, why is it I find you working with the Gnoll?” the question forces Soldado to take a second look her way,  “I’m not sure I understand, are you accusing me of something Samantha?” he asks placing his weapon back on his side, he was playing stupid now.  “Come now Captain”,  “Please, Soldado.” he interjects. Sam grinned, this was getting too easy, or maybe he was trying to play her as well.  “Soldado, you have me dead to rights and my execution is tomorrow, at least humor a girl on her last day.” Sam states while she started to move her leg across her knee.

 “Who knows, I may be convinced to have a good time later on as well.” she adds in a soft voice as her leg fell from her knee, her legs slowly spread reveling her sky blue panties. Kong’s light blue eye widens the thought of Sam being his woman filling his head, sure he could have his pick of women on the island, but it wasn’t every day someone like Sam fell into his lap.  “Eh, uhm… You know Sam, may I call you Sam?” he asks, Sam grinned and nodded as to agree,  “I may have been too hasty Sam, there are all manner of pink haired women in Sun Falls, I think our officers were just confused.” he states edging forward in his seat,  “Though I am curious, how did you know I was working with the Gnoll?” he asks, Bingo that is what she thought.  “I didn’t, not until you just admitted to it at least.” she replied. Realizing she played him a bit he sat back on the couch,  “You’re good, but what put that thought in your head then?” he asks, still sure that Sam was serious about having a good time later on. 

 “There is black fur on this couch, too course to be a dog’s fur. Not only that though, there are no accommodations for any such animal in this office nor did I spot any fur on your clothing or you men’s for that matter. There is also the fact that it’s tucked neatly between the two pillows, means there was some weight from a heavy source.” Sam answers, which seemed to bring an air of awe to Kong.  “I keep forgetting that despite your beauty, you are still black ops.”,  “What, like you?” she cuts in which shocks Kong; she had also deduced he wasn’t a mere Captain.  “Spec Ops, right?” is queried.  “Don’t look so surprised Soldado, Psicom wash-outs usually end up in Spec. Ops.” she adds setting up. Inching closer to the edge of her couch she gives him an evil grin.  “Know what else you overlooked?” she asks which causes Kong to grab up her weapon.  “What’s that?” he asks, looking for something that might have aided her otherwise, the clanking of metal on metal brings his attention back to Sam however,  “Never cuff someone’s arms behind them, you can’t watch their hands.” she adds dropping her once binds. 

 “Slick, but I still have you weapon girl, you’re still beat.” he barks, Sam flashes a dull grin,  “Do you now?” ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sun Falls..._
Annie slowly came to, a dull throbbing in the back of her head. She was tied to a chair. Rope chord, she noticed, not seastone. That might help for later.  A grinning wolf man sat casually behind a desk opposite her.  "Well you don't see that everyday..." Annie mumbled. His fur was as black as night, sleek and oiled to a fine sheen, face a maze of scars. He honed in on her with eyes the color of molten gold.  

*"My name is Fang Blackfur,"* he growled. *"Perhaps you've heard of me."* 

Annie nodded, giving a subtle tug at the rope chord which bound her wrists. She morphed her pinkie finger into a blade and began cutting away ever so slowly. "Oh yeah. Every bounty hunter in the South Blue knows who you are."  Blackfur ran one of the largest  guild of mercenaries in the South Blue, The Wolf Pack. They were a bloodthirsty bunch, reputed for their rough and no holds barred tactics. Not surprisingly, the World Government was their number one customer. 

Blackfur nodded, pleased. *"Good because I know who you are Annie D. Clementine."*

Annie was nearly through the rope. Just a little more. She decided to take the bait. "Yeah? What do you know about me fella?" 

Blackfur flashed her the old bounty poster she had recovered from Joe. He gazed from the face on the poster to her own. *"I can see the family resemblance. I didn't know old Jack had a daughter."* 

Annie's eyes widened. All thought of escape temporarily put on hold. "You know him? That guy...I mean, my father." 

The Wolf man chuckled and leaned back in his chair, eyes filled with memory. *"It was during the height of the war. When things looked dark for the World Government. One Admiral was dead and another had suddenly retired. There was a power vacuum within the Marines. Thousands flocked in support of Sendo Kagawa's cause, nation upon nation falling like dominoes. The World Government had no choice but to turn to mercenaries like me to help turn the tide. That was when I met your father."* 

"My dad was a mercenary?" Annie asked. Somehow the revelation felt like such a let down but she couldn't say why.   

Blackfur shrugged. *"Enough talk of old Jack. First I want you to do something for me."*

Annie sighed. There was always a catch. "Do I have a choice?" 

*"Of course. There's always a choice. You can go with the Marines. If they don't execute you then they'll probably ship you off to Blackgate prison."* He leaned forward and smiled at her, literally the grin of a wolf. Annie suddenly felt like Little Red Riding Hood. *"Or you can help me with a job and in return I'll use my connections within the WG to grant you a full pardon. Plus I'll let you keep your money."* 

Annie mulled it over. It was certainly a tempting offer. Being a wanted woman brought far too many complications. Annie wondered if she could also get the same deal for Kai and Sam. "Alright then. Give me the rundown." 

*"There are two troublemakers on this island, wanted criminals. They've become  a threat to my business and the peace of this island." * Blackfur waved casually at Annie's rope bindings. *"By the way you can stop pretending that you haven't freed yourself." * 

Annie smirked as she let the thick rope chord fall to the floor. "So who are we going after?" she asked, rubbing at her sore wrists. 

*"I believe you know them. They came with you to this island."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_Widow's Peak..._
Tengu and Juno clashed at breakneck speed, exchanging two handed sword strikes in rapid succession. The grinding of steel rung out with every clash. At this pace and with this force one of their swords was going to break, Tengu realized. Something had to give. They circled about each other, looking for openings in the others defense. Tengu rushed at Juno, slashing in a whirling pattern, so fast his sword melted into a blur of motion. *"X Slash!" * Juno narrowly parried the attack, Tengu's blade missing his neck by mere inches.  

"I thought kendo wasn't your style!" Juno grunted, as he backpedaled off balance. 

"I'm a fast learner," Tengu replied, quickly closing the gap between them.  

"Gotcha!" Juno cried, easily regaining his balance and launching himself at Tengu, spinning his katana around like a deranged propeller. *"Tornado Slicer!"* Tengu broke to a halt, somersaulting over Juno. Tengu landed into a crouching position. A trickle of blood traced a line down his forehead. Strands of his crimson hair floated about the air. Too close for comfort. "I guess I don't need a haircut now..." 

He launched himself towards Juno with piston like force. Juno's eyes widened, unable to defend as Tengu blitzed past him. All he could do was return the favor with a slash of his own. *"Finishing Touch!"* Tengu cried, slashing with a double handed grip. Tengu broke to a halt behind Juno. He grimaced as a line of crimson formed across his midsection. Tengu clutched his bloody midsection and waited. Juno collapsed to his knees as his chest exploded in spray of blood. 

"I'm more then willing to take a shot to give one," Tengu replied. 

Juno chuckled, hacking up blood in the process. "You're too reckless Tengu Midomaru. You won't live very long with that style."  

Tengu shrugged. "It's gotten me this far." 

Juno crumpled over onto his side. Tengu turned to face him and bowed. As he sheathed his old katana a booming but all too familiar cry echoed across the rooftops of Widow's Peak. You didn't need hypersensitive ears to hear it either. Tengu titled his face up to the sky. It was that buffoon who cut in on his mermaid action. Tengu thought it over.  

"Aw what the hell..."  he muttered, following the voice to its source.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cinderem Archipelago *

Ten and Dapper made their way through the dense woods of Cinderem. Despite it's abundance of native flora, the woods were not very difficult to navigate. This was due in part to Dapper's scoping of the island prior to Ten's arrival, along with Ten's ability to sense Vilko's haki. 

The two had been walking a solid hour or so when they spotted the other edge of the shore. They didn't want to make themselves known until the right time. "There's someone else coming." Ten quietly told Dapper as she spotted a small ship approaching the shore. 

Hector Vilko was standing among his crew, a good two dozen or so men. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*"Bloodletter" Hector Vilko 
Bounty: 101,000,000 beli*




The ship stopped at the shore, and another figure became visible, walkng up onto the deck of the ship. He paused for a moment, then hopped off the deck and landed lightly on the beach. This man was notably younger looking than Vilko, and hadn't taken his hands out of his pockets since he appeared on the deck. He had some sort of device attached to the left side of his head, a microphone of sorts. 

"I don't usually come this far out just for such a dealing." 

"You want this done right, don't you?" Hector approached the man. "You've got my payment?" The man waved his arm, and two men appeared from the lower level of the ship, wheeling a large crate up to Hector. Hector opened it up, and stared at the contents inside for a moment. He reached in and pulled out a small red gem. The crate was filled with them. "It's real. It wasn't easy to get either. After Garrick's squad found Red Sun the marines have occupied it ever since."

Hector smiled as he admired the gems. "I'm not surprised. Crymsol is one of the most valuable commodities out there. Just a few pounds of these are worth a fortune." 

The man shot Hector an annoyed look. "You'll get the rest when the job's done. I don't think I need to remind you of what will happen if you fail. You already know more than you should." Hector dismissed the man's claim with a loud snort. "When it's done, wait 24 hours, and then contact me again." The man walked back towards the ship along with the other two men.

Ten peered over from a nearby cliff. She had been listening in on their conversation since the ship became visible. "It would appear Hector isn't alone in this." 

"What was your first clue?" As the two turned around, they were suddenly greeted by the barrels of three guns pointed at their heads. _"Well, lookey what we got here. Couple a' eavesdroppers."_ One of the men said with a toothy grin.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Inside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Cyler motioned for his chibi to hold down Johnathan's arms while he brought the knife to the skin and began to carefully peel it away. It took him a while but eventually he had gotten all the fried skin off along with his sword. Next Cyler brought out the wrappings and covered his hand. "Chibi, heal him up." Cyler looked down on his crew mate, "These guys here aren't regenerating your skin cells. They are boosting the healing response of the body by making your heart beat increase. Doing this it'll help your body, well... You might not understand, but it'll help you heal." His chibi jumped inside of the swordsman and began healing him. "However, the pain killer will wear off faster. Not to mention with your, presumably, main ability to fight with healing you can't fight with that giant blade. I'm saying this because if you begin to use your hand in this state you won't be able to heal it correctly. So even with my chibi helping you, you are in still in a state of getting a much worse infection and losing that hand." Cyler rose up from the bed side and began to collect his surgical supplies. "I do have one request however. If you would let me, since you have my chibi. Let me borrow your blade, I would need something to defend myself. Not to mention, I do have the strength to at least swing it around. But, if you do fight and you use your other hand... You must protect your injured one with your life if you know what is good for you." Cyler looks inwardly, _'If I gain some type of skill with his blade it would be just like setting the stone to become the greatest swordsman in the entire world.'_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Shimmering Isle]​*​
[The Luck of D? IX, Leaving the Shimmering Isle]​
Now aboard a small ship Cyrus found himself leaning over the railing, looking back toward the small island he was leaving. Perhaps for good, as his eyes trace the harbor they fall across a certain young lady dressed in dark blue. A gloved hand runs through her golden locks of hair. A simple wink is what the Hare-man gets befor she turns to head back into the village and a soft smile sits across Cyrus’ lips. Sometimes the price of doing the right thing is a path covered in blood, at others it’s a small journey down a winding path. And even at other times its simply doing what one sees as the right thing. Whatever the case may be, people unknowingly leave their mark on history on a daily basis. Be it for the good of the people around them, or for the worse. ~

[Simultaneously Within the Village]

“Mom, MOM!” a familiar voice cries as the door to his home burst open. A small child with tear filled eyes enters the home, his balled fist to his wet eyes rubbing them furiously. ‘What’s wrong sweetie?’ a soft voice asks. The boy looks from his fists as a woman with light green hair enters the room from the kitchen. “its Cyrus mom” the boy sniffs pulling a trail of snot back up his nose. “I haven’t seen him for two days now … he’s … he’s” he start to cry again uncontrollably. Placing the dish she is drying on the love seat she walks over to her son and kneels to him, catching him in a loving embrace she softly speaks. ‘It’s okay, I promise you. Sometimes people just have to go. One day”she says pulling him away from her so they can look eye to eye. ‘he’ll return and you’ll thank him for all he’s done and taught you.” she adds. The boy shakes with sadness and he hugs his mother the tears running like the waterworks. “Are you sure mom?” he cries. His mother merely rocks and begins to sing a lullaby. ‘Yes dear.’ She replies, yes dear. 

[Four Hours Earlier] 

The door to a small home on the outskirts of the village slowly opens, within the clicking sound of a hammer can be heard. “I warn you, whoever you are.” A strong female voice blares from another room. “I may not have much, but you can tell that fat pig that I’ll protect it with force!” is added with a feral yell and a long dark barrel is the first thing to come into view from the far room. Behind it a green haired woman with desperation in her eyes, Don Wynngate had made the poor people his trade, buying and selling what little they had because they couldn’t afford to fight back. And who would the Marines believe some poor poppers or the man that greased their palms to look the other way?

 “Would you happen to be Solomon’s mother?” is asked and the green haired woman slowly lowered the barrel here light jade eyes falling on the strange looking rabbit man that leaned against the frame of the door. But as slowly as it lowered away, the barrel lifts back up. “You threatening mister, or come to complain about something?” she asks as she allowed her finger to rest on the trigger, a notion that seemed to beg it to be the chief concern. Cyrus cut a soft grin,  “Neither, Ma’am”, “Lucy, I’m not old enough to be your mother.” She snips causing Cyrus to chuckle a bit.  “Lucy then, I’m actually a friend of your sons.” he states, the willow reed in his mouth spinning. “Are you that Cyrus fellow he’s always going on about.” She asks, the barrel somewhat lowering.  “Yes ma’ … yes. My name is Cyrus T. Cross.” is replied as the she allows the hammer of the rifle to slowly fall. “What do you want? I don’t have anything to give as a handout …”,  “I assure you, I’m not looking for a handout. Actually it is I who can help you.” is stated as he kicked the door ajar. 

At his feet is the large sack of Beli the Don had given him, his share for a day’s fight. “What are you trying to get at?” she asks, knowing there were always strings attached.  “Well there is one thing.” is replied, “I knew it, what is it you want? My bed?” she asks her thumb falling back on the hammer.  “For you to provide for your son I’m a drifter Lucy and it’s time for me to leave this place. Too much money weighs me down. Makes me want things I really don’t need. You’ll make better use of it.” he says turning to the street,  “I have some acquaintances that have promised to keep an eye out for you and your family.” he says taking a step into the yard. Looking back he sees a mixed look fall across the woman’s features. She didn’t seem to know what to think. Kindness on any scale was a rarity these days.  “I was never here.” ~~

[Present] 

 “So, where we heading Captain?” Cyrus asks, the man behind him grins. “Boy you have good hearing.” He states pulling a pipe out as he stroked his snow white beard. “Well we’re set for a little port island known as Mavra …” he pauses to rock on his feet,  “But?” is questioned as Cyrus turned to face the man. “But, we’ll have to stop for supplies in Widow’s Peak … it’s a dangerous place mister, so stay on the boat. Okay.” He states a match being produced.  “You don’t have to worry about me on that account.” ~~~

[Two Nights Later] 

A violent sea storm rocks the small vessel and as lighting splits the skies. The silhouette of a massive creature explodes from waters. The small ship is caught in its massive arrival. The thunderous roar of the monster jars the air and in its wake back into the choppy seas the small boat is capsized. ~~~~ 

[Arc End]​


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 2, 2013)

*South Blue, Greenwood Island*

Another perk of living in civilization was access to alcohol. Irving had never tasted wine before visiting his first town, and ever since he'd never gone a week without a bottle of beer or three. Greenwood's tavern didn't have a lot of quality alcohol but even the worst tasting grog had the best flavor when drunk with friends.

"20,000 berries? That's too low, Irving. You could've gotten yourself killed fighting that bananagator!" Trish scolded.

"It wasn't a problem Trish." Irving explained. "Juvenile gators go down easily once turned on their backs."

"That's what she said." Bruno joked, earning a stern look from Trish. "What, he was asking for it."

"Well the important thing is you're alive and well Irving. How are we going to take care of our cat without you?"

"Neuter it to control the cat population and lessen its aggressiveness."

"...."

Irving shrugged. "Without a trained veterinarian you wouldn't be able to diagnose it. "

"Order a round of beer buddy." Bruno advised. "We're supposed to celebrate your big haul, not a funeral."

"Drinks on me everyone!" Irving yelled, his face red with all the alcohol he drunk. The rest of the tavern drinkers roared in appreciation for the free booze. 

The celebration wasnt going to last long. Moments later a young man ran into the tavern, tired and haggard-looking. Help! Someone, help! Theres a huge fire and its spreading towards the town!

Everyone ran out of the tavern and saw a huge fire blazing in the distance. People began scrambling to put out the fire, with many more running to their homes to take as many of their belongings as they could. 

Irving, lets go! We need to help put the fire out! Trish told him.

That fires heading for my house. I need to get my stuff out before it burns my house down. 

Alright, be safe.


Thankfully, the fire hadnt reached Irvings house yet. He lived in a small neighborhood several kilometers away from the town proper, closer to the nearby woods than it was to the rest of the town.  His neighbors were already hurrying to take as many of their valuables as they could carry away from the approaching fire. Irving opted to do the same and rushed to his door. Strangely, the door was unlocked, even though he usually padlocks his place before leaving. Looking down on the ground he saw said padlock, broken in pieces. 

This was inconceivable to Irving. Greenwood was a small town, and everyone knew everyone else. Who would come to his house and steal his things? He was just a vet, sometimes human doctor, he didnt own anything of noticeable value. As far as he knew the last pirate crew to dock at Greenwood had left weeks ago, and few ships had come to the island since. 

He entered his home cautiously, and found most of his belongings were still there.  Irving felt so relieved at this that he didnt notice the group of men who began peppering his house with bullets until it was too late. He rolled to the floor and hid under a table, clutching his right arm which had been grazed by a shell. He could hear screaming, and more gunfire. The local police must have heard the commotion, but judging from the sound of the gunfight outside it was a losing battle for the cops. He had 5 minutes, 8 at most before they enter his home. 

That time was more than enough. Several assailants went through the door, and found himself screaming in pain as he stepped on several caltrops. Another assailant broke through the kitchen window and entered there jumping towards the kitchen table to avoid his comrades' fate. The moment he landed, a pot of hot oil fell on his head, causing him to writhe in pain and fall to the floor, which was just as littered with caltrops as the rest of the first floor. One remaining assailant managed to get into the first floor without stepping on the caltrops, and even managed to step on the first flight of stairs to the upper level. The step immediately broke, and the last assailant's foot was stuck. He only had enough time to look up before he was skewered through the arm with a wooden stake, thrown by Irving.

Maiming other human beings always put a bad taste in Irving's mouth. For one thing you couldn't eat humans unless you were one of those crazies from long-lost tribes. It was necessary though, and he thanked Buggy for flashily making sure no one died in his house tonight, or outside it for that matter as the policemen who bought him time entered the house injured but alive. The attackers all wore pristine suits, and if he cared about those things Irving might have dreaded that someone might have hired assassins to kill him. Right now though he was more worried about his clinic . These thugs might have gone there as well. After taking as many essential valuables as he could and putting them in a sack he rushed to his clinic, carrying his trusty seaking bone spear Curruid with him.


As he feared, his clinic was also forced open. There were no other people around, except for young woman a head shorter than Irving was. She was wearing a suit just like the other assailants, which contrasted with the messy tangled mass of her hair. Her skin was a shade of light brown, and in any other situation he might have considered her cute. 

In this situation, where she was glaring at him with eyes that were pools of darkness while she lifted an axe no one her size should be able to carry, let alone swing around with ease he considered her crazy and dangerous. 

"So, you're the mook who's gone and killed one of our products. Let me tell you buddy you cost us and our outfit 5 million berries." The young woman chirped. "Lemme tell you what, I'm feeling pretty generous. Gimme the 5 mil and we'll call it even. Me and my mooks will even stop the fire we caused to flush you out."

Upon mention of the fire, Irving's blood ran cold. He'd heard from the policemen that the fire was too large for them to control, and they had to evacuate the town. These people had razed his town to the ground and threatened the island's ecosystem for costing them money. Rage and instinct took over, driving him to charge towards the suit-wearing girl. 

"A fight eh? Even better!"

The girl met Irving's charge head on, swinging her axe in a horizontal arch. Irving fell to his feet and ducked under  the blade, thrusting Curruid upwards. She tilts her head out of the way, the spear only managing to tear off a few locks of hair. 

"Nobody messes with the hair!" The girl snarled. 

"Extremely long hair causes heat fatigue in the temperate climate of the south blue." 

Irving took the moment to step back several meters where his spear was more effective. He threw a barrage of spear thrusts that forced the girl to keep her distance, batting away his strikes with the flat of her axe. Frustrated, the girl slammed her axe down on the ground, creating a tremor powerful enough to cause Irving to lose his footing. She charges towards him in the seconds where he was sprawled on the ground, kicking him upwards into the air and swing her axe  seconds after, intent on cutting him in half mid-air. 

"Second Notch!" Irving thrusted his spear forward mid-air creating a shockwave powerful enough to send him flying backwards, narrowly missing the axe's tip. The force of the shockwave was powerful enough to injure his enemy, but it also caused him to crash into his clinic. As he got up, he snapped out of his rage fueled focus on defeating his enemy. Most of the town was ablaze, and if he didn't get out now he'd be caught in the flames too. 

"CONGRATULATIONS, YOU RUBE!" He heard his enemy scream. "NO ONE'S BEEN ABLE TO HURT ME SINCE I GOT SENT TO THIS SEA! HERE'S A TOKEN OF MY APPRECIATION" 

Irving stood up from the spot he'd landed and looked out the broken window he crashed into. The girl had a manic, deranged smile on her face, clutching herself while she shuddered. She picked her axe up and swung her axe towards the clinic, creating a shockwave much like Irving had earlier but much, much more powerful, enough to cause his clinic to collapse. 



When Irving woke up again, he was in a bed, his injuries bandaged and his right leg chained to the bedrest. Judging from the gentle rocking sensation he was feeling he was on a ship. Most of his belongings were placed in an open dresser, quite neatly in fact. As he was wondering where he was two people entered the room.

The first was the same young woman he had fought earlier, but instead of a suit she was wearing a colorful Sunday dress, with her axe strapped to her back. Without her suit on he could see how her body was noticably well-built, contrasting her short stature. The second was a thin, tall middle-aged man with a twirled mustache. 

"Who... are you...What happened to... Greenwood..." Irving asked weakly. You don't recover from getting a building collapsing on you easily. 

"The whole town got burned, but I hear your friends got out safely. What a bummer." The girl informed him, sounding genuinely disappointed. "But that ain't important now. You cost us a lot of cash you did, and we're looking to collect. So we're going to make you an offer you can't refuse."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 2, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*Mindful Destruction*​
Zy wasn't sure if his call to arms went heard or not, but he chose to focus on his own area. He had to hope Koaj retrieved the mermaid, and he had to hope it was the right one. If not, he had to hope Kane was successful in locating one. He wasn't used to relying on others, it was an entirely new to him. As self centered as he was ambitious, the concept of unity was foreign to him, though he wasn't above using others he was beginning to see how allies could benefit an aspiring Pirate King...

Tucking a hand on his injured shoulder, Zy could feel the sticky wet released of blood. He felt like passing out. Too bad for him that this wasn't an option. Marines headed in his direction, and Zy opened his hands, grimacing as he said, "Repeat performance, eh? Bring it on, fellas. The tyranny of The Prince has only begun!""

Marines lifted their guns, but a series of beams struck them with hard blows, sending them crashing to the streets of Widow's Peak with agonizing bruises or broken bones. Zy's continued beam assault resembled an old fashioned shoot out, with the nimble pirate getting the better of the men whenever he scored a shot to the face.

"Boom! Headshot!" Zy yelled as he twisted in midair to avoid a blaze of gunfire, nailing five marines with a quick succession of beams, each of flipping backwards to hit the ground with groans or shouts of shock and pain.

"Weak," Zy called out, a thumb flicking his nose upon landing. Panting, Zy rolled his arms, those blue spheres appearing while he charged another Bimu Bimu Ha. The building he had to assume belonged to the slavers got struck with a roaring beam, which toppled one of the walls and damaged the interior, making people flee in random directions.

Kicking off of the ground, Zy shot a beam from it to send himself shooting upward, and landed on the railing of his ship, arms swirling. He tried to walk, but the remaining web caught his boot. Lightning a beam sabre, Zy began chopping his way along, clearing spiderwebs from his deck before kneeling to pat Pek's cheek.

"Hey kid.. you okay?" 

Pek only managed some indecipherable babble, and groaned, before rolling away. She was sweating, but she didn't seem as poorly off as she did before. Zy wondered if she was helped, and if so, by who...?

"You've got to be kidding me," Zy complained as he saw the marines and slavers continue battling. Pausing, a hand to his chin, a mischievous smile spread while Zy ran to the cannons.

"Don't give up! We can't allow these bastards to take back Widow's Peak!" A marine captain shouted, sword raised.

"Get out of here! We don't want your kind around here anymore!" A bartender roared, the beefy man punching a marine's face to the ground, before he was tackled by two marines.

The battling ceased, momentarily, as the massive group of combatants wondered where the sound of whistling came from. Screams rang out when they all realized it was cannon fire, Zy's first shot sending a cluster of the vast mob flying. 

Posing mockingly, Zy shouted, "Hey you inferior specimens! This is now the territory of Zidane K.! You want a fight?! You've got one!" 

The townspeople fled as cannon fire began destroying random buildings and homes. Zy's eyes rolled up as maniac laughter left him, "Mwahaha! Burn it to the ground! Destroy it all! This is the Wrecking Crew you uncivilized cretins! Bow to me! Worship me! Welcome the coming of lord Zy!"

"What... are... you... DOING?!" Pek shrieked as she weakly smacked the back of Zy's head.

"Ow! Bitch! How dare you!? I'm saving Widow's Peak!" Zy exclaimed incredulously, and then groaned from moving his sore arm too much. This chick was unbelievable! First she asks him to help people, and now she chastises him for it?

Pek faced the busted buildings and grounded bodies, random men and women groaning, and let out an exasperated sigh. "How can destroying an entire island help? You just wanted to wreck things!"

"W-what? Of course not!" Leaping onto the railing, grimacing as he did, Zy said, "It's really none of my business... but at the very least, I can see it pretty clearly. These poor bastards are cursed by location. It's perfect for the trade... Just ride the super current... travel the Blues... take your shipment right to the Sunken Islands. Like with any shipping enterprise speed is essential. Widow's Peak, no matter what it originally was... is a glorified pit stop. Now these idiots have chosen to revolt. A place this important, what do you think will happen to the people here once the big wigs catch wind of it...?" 

Pek's expression softened, and then she cast a concerned glance at the weakly rising townspeople who stood with weapons in hand.

Making an already unsavory spot even worse... is the way to go about it. We'll completely ruin Widow's Peak. It won't fix things, but at the very least it'll deter the stupid bastards from rebuilding. If they get out of here, who knows... maybe they can make a new life elsewhere. Also, rather than blaming the people here at Widow's Peak from all of the lost slaves, the Wrecking Crew will take the blame head on."

"...you really do care about others," Pek said, suddenly. Almost smitten. She even had a light blush from her sudden admiration.

"Of course my dear Pek. Now then, I know you're feeling weak and all but keep firing those cannons. I'm going to go out there and help them all!" Zy announced as he neared the edge of the ship.

"Oh? Kane and Koaj?" Pek asked, curiously.

"What? No. The people of Widow's Peak! The dastardly government officials will want to take their money too! Well, I'll help them by taking the blame for that as well." Zy explained while posing at the front of the ship as if he were a noble man. Leaping down afterwards, Pek remained in the background, eye twitching as she angrily muttered, "Fucking asshole.. he really is the worst..!"

"Bring the slaves with you!" Pek shouted at his back as she ran for the cannons.

"What? No!" Zy irritably shouted back, running ahead fearlessly. "No matter what... I won't let a single beli be lost in this disaster! I deserve a little pay off, after all~"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 2, 2013)

*Jackie D. Roberts|???|New World*

*[???? 18 and a Quarter Years Ago, New World]​*
[Ghosts of Days Gone By I]​​
It wasn’t long before Doctor Junko took charge of the young Zy, though he was a newborn it was time for the old doctor to give him his first check over, and there was that nasty business of first time inoculations.  “Come Xifeng, if you’re to eventually take my place as Bart Crew Doctor, you’ll have to learn the ins and outs of child care as well.” she says, her blind eyes cutting toward her young granddaughter. Xifeng nodded she produces a lone card, the first prediction for a boy who is destined to carry the Roberts name. The card produced was the Sun, its warm beams giving light to the world of darkness.  “Young Zy has a bright future ahead of him; though his journey will full of trials. He will be forced to rise above and will make a name for himself.” she states. It was an eerily similar prediction that she had for Jed when he was first born, the will of their grandfather was in these two. 

Xifeng allowed the card to slowly fade into the darkness of the room.  “If you’re done putting on your show dear, come. You have much to learn.” Xifeng nodded and followed Junko into the depths of the Fortune. The sun card had a dual meaning here as well. A prelude to what Zy would later acquire in life.

As the doctors vanish further into the ship the far door opens, Master Twigg entering,  “Hope I didn’t miss anything.” he states while tugging on a rope. Dianna cut him a look,  “Not much, just Jake screaming like a little bitch.” the saucy woman replies while allowing an elbow to rest on her chair’s arm rest and her hand to cup her chin.  “Is that so, well could I get some help here?” is asked as he tugged on the rope which seemed to refuse to budge,  “Not as spry as I used to be.” he adds as Grim takes charge of the rope,  “Me help.” he gruffly states as he pulled. The door almost cracked as the largest New World Buffalo that they’ve collectively ever seen is pulled into the room. * “You be outdoin’ yerself now Master Twigg.”* Bart states as the beast snorted pulling against Grim’s overpowering pull.  “Where want?” the large machine asks, Bart merely rolled his eyes as if the answer was obvious. 

 “I’ll take care of it Grim.” Ivy states taking the rope, the large machine quickly lets go and the beast seeing a woman had it struggles harder. Not impressed Ivy merely pulls the rope over one of her shoulders and proceeds to drag the monster into the back. As Ivy and the buffalo vanish in the same direction that XIfeng, Junko and Zy looks turned to the Bart Pirates who didn’t take this as a strange turn of events.  “Oh, that? Yeah ... after Jackie woke from giving birth to Jed … she almost caught and ate Wu Konga, so we’re taking precautions.” is explained. ~~

[Present] 

 “….” Wu was speechless, not the usual turn of events, but it did happen.  “So yeah, as you can see Wu, you were remembering wrongly.” Dianna continues an empty beer glass hitting the table.  “I…”,  “Duck.” Xifeng states a body coasts over their heads just as each evade the missile,  “Don’t ever think you can grab my ass like that again!” Jackie’s voice booms over the crash of the man as he went through the far wall. Storming to the table Jackie looks down to the rest of the women,  “What you bunch gossiping about now?” she asks, a clear look of opportunity in her eyes.  “I know that look.” Wu states as Xifeng pulls herself up from the floor.  “Yep, we have a lead don’t we?”,  “Of course we do, we’re we off to Jackie?” is asked, these women were perceptive, or Jackie was never good at not being obvious one.  “Razor Back Island …” Jackie pauses, a familiar scent catching her nose. 

Tuning her eyes flash that predatory gold,  “You!” she shouts pointing at some poor schmuck. The man’s eyes widen as he turns to see Jackie,  “You were a Long Horn Pirate under Laffite right?” she bites, 19 years and she still holds a grudge. “Wh-wait!” he screams bolting from the bar, Jackie in hot pursuit. Dianna looked to Xifeng,  “Did she say Razor Back Island?” is asked, Xifeng looked her way and flipped a card over from nowhere. The High Priestess, a card that amongst other things meant to answer one’s questions or to show the way,  “So it seems Dianna, we’re hunting William Jackson.” she replies.  “Great, Jack the Ripper.” ~

[Flashback End]​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy leaped to the crows nest to get a better look at the forest covered island in the distance. It was a pleasant looking strip of land, relatively isolated and removed from most of the major shipping lanes. Roy wondered if that was exactly why the Baron had chosen this place as a base of operations. He narrowed his eyes, honing his attention at the waters. "So where is this sea monster you spoke of?" he called down to Isham.  In truth Roy was eager to see the creature. Isham's face was paper white, his body tense like a coiled spring. Clearly the boy was reliving the traumatic experience of his near death experience with the monster. Roy landed beside the boy and patted him on the shoulder. "If you want revenge against the Baron then you need to conquer that fear inside of you." 

Isham nodded hesitantly. "I...I'll try."   

The pinging of Izzy's sonar monitor suddenly grew louder. "There's something off the port bow. Huge and fast!" Izzy cried from the wheelhouse. 

Roy dashed towards the railing, the eagerness on his face palpable. He remembered his father's stories of encounters with Sea Kings, not the small variety but the big kind that lurked deep within the Calm Belt. Roy had never seen one himself. He hoped this particular monster would not disappoint. His eyes widened as he saw the humongous shadow lurking just beneath the surface of the water, making a bee line towards them. Roy laughed with delight. No. This would certainly not disappoint. 

"I see it!" Roy exclaimed. 

"I'm gonna blast it when it surfaces!" Izzy cried. She thumbed a control pad next to the wheel. Roy had no idea what she was doing. He watched with curiosity as the blade like prow of the ship split open, revealing a silver missile sitting upon a launcher, sleek and deadly.  

"You're just full of tricks aren't you Miss Roseo?" Roy said with a smirk. "But don't fire until I give the command. I want to see just how fearsome this creature is." 

"It's a Sea King, Roy. I've seen them up close. Trust me, you don't want to play around with one," Izzy cautioned. 

"What she said," Isham added, trembling visibly. 

Roy returned his gaze to the shadow. "We shall see..." 

An ear splitting roar filled the air as the monster surfaced, kicking up waves nearly twenty feet high. _The Dagger_ bobbed up and down over the waves. Roy kept his balance atop the railing, laughing like a loon. The creature was a humongous lobster like monstrosity, crimson colored spiked shell, thick as steel, and fearsome claws which snapped at the air. _The Dagger_ alone could easily fit within one its black eyes.  

"I suddenly have a yearning for lobster bisque," Roy declared, his stomach grumbling. 

The gigantic lobster raised its gigantic claws high into the air, preparing to strike. Roy formed a swirling orb of air over his right palm. *"COME ON THEN!"* 

*"Heel!"* a voice cried.  

"It's the Baron!" Isham exclaimed, pointing upwards. 

A pudgy little man in a pressure suit waddled in between the Lobster's two black eyes, flanked by two guards in diving suits. He knelt down and patted the lobster lovingly. "Do you like my pet? Her name is Helen."  

Roy scratched his chin, not sure what to make of this little dwarf man. He glanced over his shoulder at Izzy and Isham and shrugged. "I take it you are the Baron?" he asked the dwarf man. 

"In the flesh. And you are?" 

Roy tipped his tricorn hat and bowed. "Phoenix D. Roy at your service." Suddenly he made a move for Isham and grabbed him roughly by the arm. 

"Roy what are you doing?!" Izzy cried. 

Roy ignored Izzy and shoved Isham towards the railing. "This boy and his family tried to escape your island. I hear the Baron is generous is to those who return his lost property." 

The Baron smiled. "Indeed he is."


----------



## Eternity (Mar 2, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent
> North Blue
> The Emerald Isles
> Twin Towers Town*​
> ...



*Arya Deward*
* North Blue*
* The Emerald Isles*
* Twin Towers Town

*Recovery

_Maki, Naga, Amy, Arlone and Pler'ta. My angels. I never really got along with your father. But the five of you are my world. I just wish I could be there to see you grow up...

Maki, you are my diamond in the rough. As a woman, I hope you will throw off your enthusiasm for dirt and mud. That being said, I only have one thing to say. Never let anyone tell you that you are wrong. I believe in you.

Naga, promise me that you will take care of your siblings when you are old enough. I can see a motherly side in you. You will grow up to become a better mother than I ever was. Give your sisters and brothers the love they so sorely need, that I can never give them.

Amy, don't cry. Until Naga is old enough, you must love your siblings for me. Okay? Can you do that for me, Amy? Always remember to build a strong body, but a stronger mind.

Arlone, you scream a lot. Loud and for a long time. When you are older, you will notice that you can run longer, fighter harder and love more passionately than other people. How do I know, when you are only 2 year old? All men of the Deward family are passionate lovers, unafraid in their conviction, and cunning like the foxes of the great plains of Emerald. Your screams showed that your lungs are stronger than most. And the biopsy revealed a rare form of muscle cells that can make your muscles better in most ways. You will find a strong woman to marry. Do not allow the elders to chose for you. Your life is your own, and your love will be no different.

Pler'ta, my newborn star. Your canvas has no colour on it. Be who you want to be. Always prosper. Never despair. Be diligent in your doings. Love true. Be good.

Much love,
Your mother Arya_

The old lady with the letter from Arya looked out of the window from her room at the Deward Tower. She could still see Arya in the distant, walking towards the bay.

As she neared the bay area, Kent was already there, readying a medium sized rowing boat with supplies and tools for travel. "Did you steal that, or scare some of the kids to get it?" she asked, throwing her own backpack of supplies into the boat. "Don't answer that, just get your ass into the boat, I am not spending more time with you then need be. First town we find, and we are going different roads, is that clear?" As she walked down the wooden walkway, she felt oddly liberating. Though she had lost her right to live with her loved children, part of her couldn't help feeling revealed. With her hair swaying in the salty sea breeze, she couldn't help pull a smile.
Then it was gone. She remembered the events yesterday. She was still too weak. 

"I will row."

​


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 2, 2013)

South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire IX]​
A blade on its way to your head was an unnerving sight to most people, but for the Metalman it was like sausage being swung right near the mouth. Utterly delicious and tempting.........

Pause

Sausage? Mouth, Utterly delicious and tempting? 

No homo.

Scrap all that, none of that was important. The key thing here was that Kai just flashed that secondary bronze razor sharp set of teeth of his and like the wise oriental martial arts master that he was, he caught the blade mid air. But between his teeth, opposed to between his palms.

It was Xia's turn to display a surprised expression, as the blade of her sword snapped clean off the handle before Kai in one instance combined chewing his snack with taking full advantage of his stunned opponent. He placed his right foot behind hers, and the following palm thrust that sent her back and then as she got hooked by his leg, down on her back.

"Alright, I'm not in the mood for wasting anymore time or for any clich? comic book encounters where the sexy well endowed hero, that's me, first fights with a random future sidekick before teaming up.......As a matter of fact I want to skip the team up part too, so since you obviously know the dumpling over here." He pointed to Chun-Li. "I just wanted to hand her off before I get sucked into more nonsense." He kept his eye on Xia, but asked Chun-Li to clear this up. 

"This like your ugly grandmother or something?You know her right?" This resulted in an insulted Xia cursing at him in Xingese. The little girl though was still trying to process that her brother figure was no more. ".....Y-es." She mumbled. "She's a guard for my family."

"Alright good, so granny I assume you can at least manage to bring her to her family?" 

"I ain' old, I'm only 20 something!" She pulled off her hood, which was the cause for Kai's assumption of her being old. Only old or ugly chicks would hide their face after all. "But yes, me and my partner were trying to find a trace of the lady before returning back to our masters to report in." She had stayed back here, while he had gone into main district.

"Alright, well here..." He trailed off, as something caught his attention. He sprung into action, violently grabbing Chun-Li by the shoulder before tossing her towards Xia. Before either got a chance to ask what the hell he was doing, two shadowy figures had jumped down and tried to pounce them. Them being apparently the two girls.

An elbow to the muzzle, as it turned out, knocked down the furred assassin that had targeted Chun-Li, taking a few quick steps towards the downed duo Kai built up some momentum he used to drive him his knee in the chest of the second lycan that targeted Xia. 

While the two regained their bearings, and were licking their wounds, Kai used the opportunity to help get the girls up. "Rather cowardly, assuming that the two of you targeted the weakest targets first before intending to double team me." That was actually the plan, as they figured the odds of capturing as many of them as possible with the least amount of bloodshed was through this manner.

Kai initially had to chuckle when he heard one of them whine like a struck puppy, it wasn't long before it became apparent the situation was about to become dire. "Eh...."Just as the two lycans were getting back on their feet, three more Wolfpack mercenaries closed in on them, two of them just humans but dressed in similar garb.

"Let's see." He took a second to make the right decision. "Run!" He pushed the girls in the direction of a hole in the net they were forming around them. Well the hole was still nonexistent actually, one of the humans had a sword trained at them.

"Ironfist!" As Kai reached out his right hand towards the sword, the skin shifted into iron, allowing him to surprising the mercenary by just grabbing the sword and pulling it out of his hand. What followed was quick one two combo, a chop to the throat sent the gasping merc to reach for his throat and completely open for the iron coated right hook that nearly took his jaw clean off. 

"Go on ahead!"He tossed the sword to Xia, as he had been regretting taking her weapon from her the moment they were outnumbered to that degree. He let them race through the otherwise abandoned street,  covered the rear.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 2, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XI]

 ?Do you now??​
[Soldado?s Office, Sun Falls Marine Base]

 ?Eh, what ? ? his question slows to a halt, the handle of the Blazefire Sabre had suddenly gotten ? eh, feathery? That lone blue orb told the whole story, confusion abound he slowly turned his head down toward his hand. Bright yellow tail feathers were firmly in his grip where a gun handle should be. Sam could almost trace the large question marks that formed over the Marine?s head. Following the feathers his gaze falls to the rather large body of a Chocobo, its bright green eyes aflame in anger,  ?Would you mind releasing me, boy?? Boko asks. Sweat beads on the back of Kong?s head.  ?Wu-what?? he asks, not sure if he was hallucinating or maybe someone had spiked his boozes with even harder booze. Boko clicked his tongue in the back of his beak; this guy was a real champ. His white talons flash metallic silver, the following attack came by complete surprise, but Kong didn?t just wear his rank prettily. 

A flash of blonde drops to the ground and scurries away, just strands of golden hair float slowly toward the ground.  ?That wasn?t funny Samantha!? he screams from behind the couch.  ?I thought it was rather humorous.? is replied in a calm manner.  ?Come on Sam, I?ve already told you. I don?t want to execute you. Join me, be the queen of this island.? Kong states, trying to cover the sound of him pulling his sword from his hip,  ?Queen, so let me get this straight.?,  ?Yes Sam, Queen. You?ll be revered and pampered. You?ll have no want.? he interrupts trying to win her over, he could still salvage this. Or so he hoped,  ?So, what you?re saying is I?ll be royalty, and you? My King?? she asks which causes Kong to pop up from behind the couch. 

 ?Yes, thank you Sam. I?d be your ? shit? just as quickly as he popped up, he ducks back down two rounds whizzing overhead.  ?Are you trying to kill me?!? he asks while the knob to his office turned. The gun shots had alerted some of the other Marines, ?Sir? two Marines enter the room, unaware that Sam had freed herself and was rearmed. Each took a bullet square between the eyes causing an even squirt of blood to mist as they slump to the ground in a heap.  ?Get back you idiots!? Kong yells as two more Marines filled the door, they quickly acknowledge the order and back away before Sam could kill them as well.  ?What are you thinking Sam, you?re slap dab in the middle of a Marine Base this is suicide.? he states pulling several rounds from an inner coat pocket. Sam grins as she hears him chambering the rounds, his weapon was powerful, but unlike her compact Blazefire Pistol, his rifle was bad up close like they were.  ?You make it seem like I?m in a lot more trouble than I actually am.? is sweetly replied as she was ever vigilant, watching for that blonde head to pop up or around from the couch. 

 ?Sam, you?re in a Marine Base. What makes you think you can fight your way out?? he asks as he loads the last round into his gun-blade.  ?Well, I did just drop two of you men, and secondly as I was brought here I didn?t see a rank higher than Ensign, you have a lot of Seamen and women under your belt don?t you?? she asks bending over to pick the handcuffs back up.  ?What gives you that idea?? Kong asks cursing under his breath, this woman was too observant.  ?You working with the Gnoll, mostly those Lycans require discretion. There is also the slave trade their funding; you probably keep your Marines rotated out so you won?t get caught.? she replies which brings a large grimace to Kong?s face; maybe he should have killed her back at Colosi?s.  ?Bright girl, come on Sam at least give me a fighting chance, put the gun away. I have a sword behind my desk, you can use it.? Kong request while he edged closer to the left side of his couch.  ?Fighting chance, I?m Psicom.? she bites.  ?But if you want to cross swords, stand up. I promise I won?t blow your head off your shoulders.? 

A white glove is the first thing to pop over the plush cushions, when gunfire didn?t ring out the top of his blonde hair is seen next.  ?Want me to get you my sword?? he asks as his eye levels with the top of the couch. Sam grins and shakes her head. Flicking her gun to the side she activates the weapon and it shifts into the Blazefire Sabre.  ?No, I?m good.? she replied vaulting from her spot. Though Kong gets little time to react, his sword meets hers and sparks fly as they exchange and parry each other?s attacks. A burning few seconds pass before they separate.  ?Not bad Sam, exactly what I?d expect from Psicom.? he mutters brining his sword handle level with his chest, tuning to the side he prepares to really fight now.  ?Baritsu Kosho?? Sam asks while pushing her sword to the side.  ?Yes, you know of it? Kong replies.  ?Yes, it?s for brutish armatures.? ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sun Falls..._
Annie spied Kai and the girls from a rooftop overlooking the abandoned street. Blackfur stood beside her, baring his fangs, just itching to get in on the action. Annie glanced at him uncertainly. "You promise not to hurt them right?" 

Fang nodded begrudgingly. *"We'll hand them over to the custody of Captain Kong. He runs the Marine barracks on this island."* Fang rested a furry paw on Annie's shoulder. *"Then you'll have your pardon and your reward." *

Annie smiled, though something kept nagging at the back of her mind. It felt almost like guilt. "Sounds like a plan." 

"Most definitely," interjected a voice. 

Annie spun around as a tall fella with a muscular build materialized seemingly out of thin air. Guy was fast. He had spiky hair, shirtless, a bemused expression on his face. Annie reached for her revolver but Fang waved her off. "Who the hell is he?" Annie exclaimed. 

Fang walked towards the man. They shook hands as if they were old friends. *"This is my associate Jura. He's that World Government connection I was telling you about. The one who can get you your pardon."* 

Jura nodded at Annie. "Your friend Kai and I actually have a history together, but don't worry I'm just here for backup." 

"Right," Annie said in an unconvincing tone. She didn't like the sound of that at all. This whole situation was just getting odder by the moment. A mercenary, a Marine Captain, and a WG agent getting all buddy buddy with each other. Talk about strange bedfellows. "Just leave it to me," Annie told them. 

.................................................................​
Kai followed the two girls down an alleyway, covering the rear and not so coincidentally catching glimpses of theirs. It seemed they had lost their hooded pursuers. The girls halted to catch their breaths. Kai almost looked disappointed by the lack of more pursuers. "I guess I showed them," he declared proudly.

"You sure did fella," a voice declared from above. Kai glanced upwards as Annie descended towards them via a grappling hook. 

"I thought you would've been long gone by now," Kai replied dubiously as she landed beside him. "You know with the gold." 

Annie chuckled. "Yeah, me too, but I had a change of heart. I couldn't just leave you guys in the lurch like that. I'm not like Sam." She flashed Kai an easygoing grin and stepped towards him. Kai blniked at her uncertainly. "Uh did you hit your head  or something?" he asked. 

"Nope. I just wanted to bury the hatchet. Let bygones be bygones." She offered Kai a gloved hand. "Wanna shake on it?" For a second she thought Kai would see through her ruse but then he reached out to grab her hand. In a flash Annie looped a handcuff around his wrist and snapped it shut. It was made of a sort of metal that even Kai couldn't bite through. Almost instantly Kai felt the strength leach from his body.  

Annie frowned. "Sorry fella but I gotta do what I gotta do..." 

Fang descended into their midst and snatched up Chun Li and Xin Fei in a  tight bear hug. *"Gotcha!"* He howled with laughter. *"This was too easy!"* 

Suddenly a fist came out of nowhere and cracked Kai across the jaw. Kai bounced off the wall and onto the pavement. Jura stood over him, cracking his knuckles. Annie glared at the government agent. "What the hells your problem!?" 

Jura shrugged. "I just wanted to say hello to an old friend."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2013)

_Mandrigore Island..._
The monstrous lobster slowly lowered the Baron and his guards onto the deck of _The Dagger_. Isham stared blankly at Roy. "You said you would  help me!"

"I am helping you," Roy said calmly.  

A hand whirled into view, slapping Roy across the face. Izzy grabbed Roy by the collar of his captains coat, her face a mask of rage. He had to give the  girl credit. She certainly packed a wallop. "How can you do this?!" she screamed, her eyes welling with tears. "I thought I could trust you. I thought you were a good person!" 

Roy gently removed Izzy's hands from around his collar. He couldn't deny that he had that slap coming. "Do you trust me Miss Roseo?" he asked her in a low voice, as the Baron and his guards leaped onto the deck. Roy looked her in the eyes as he asked the question, his expression sincere. Izzy blinked at him, her face hesitant. Finally she nodded. Roy winked at her. "Good girl. Now just follow my lead." 

The Baron waddled towards them, chuckling. "Having problems with your underling?" he asked. "I find that a good lashing usually knocks the sense back into them." 

Roy waved dismissively. "Women," he said with a roll of his eyes. "I'm sure you know how fickle they can be..."

"Oh I do. I certainly do," the Baron replied. "And treacherous as well," he added with a venomous hiss. 

Roy pushed Isham towards the Baron's guards. "I present to you your lost sheep." 

The Baron nodded with a pleased face. He snapped at his guards. "Take him to the dungeons. It's going to be the pit for this one come dawn." 

Isham screamed as the guards dragged him away, flailing his legs about in vain. Roy glanced at Izzy out of the corner of his eye. Her fists trembled visibly. She managed to restrain herself, thankfully, but for how much longer her couldn't say. Roy bowed respectfully towards the Baron. "Now about that reward?" 

The Baron waddled towards Roy, his double chin bouncing up and down with every shuffling step. At only five feet tall he barely came up to Roy's navel. Roy noticed a deep set scar running across the man's graying hairline, almost like a gunshot wound. "I can offer you something even better," the Baron said with a smirk. 

"I'm listening." 

"I could use some added muscle in my organization." He looked Roy up and down. "You look like a fellow who can handle himself." 

Roy mulled it over. He glanced up at the behemoth lobster hovering over _The Dagger_, casting the mother of all shadows. "Do I have a choice?" 

The Baron laughed. "Let us discuss the issue further over a cup of West Blue red." He nodded at Izzy. "And your woman of course." 

"She's my sister actually," Roy replied, ignoring the dirty look Izzy shot him. 

"Ah I see. The family resemblance is so uncanny," the Baron replied with a knowing smirk. He waddled away to a waiting claw. "You have my leave to dock in the harbor. My guards will escort you to my palace." 

Roy grinned at Izzy. "Everything is going exactly according to plan." 

"That's what I'm worried about," Izzy replied.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 2, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XII]​
Kong?s lips curl to a scowl,  ?Brutish? Armature?? is bit with anger as he tightened his iron grip.  ?Who do you?re think you?re talking too? Some second rate sword jockey?? it was clear that Sam had struck a nerve.  ?Are you deaf Goldilocks? If you need me to draw you a diagram, you?ll have to loan me your crayons.? is replied, Sam casting her glance down to a hand as to examine her cuticles. Kong?s face ran red with rage,  ?I?ll show you!? he spits, the wooden floor of his office splintering under the weight of his movements. Two silver lines trace in the darkness of combat, and a clanging echo shatters the glass in the room even as the floor beneath Sam?s feet shatters. Both warriors give one another a grin,  ?You?re strong, I?ll give you that.? Kong states as he hovered in mid-air, both of his hands were still firmly on the handle of his Gun-Blade Rifle, he had been blocked by a single arm from Sam, a testament to her father?s ruthless training.  ?Why thank you, you?re still an immature prick however.? she replies as Kong starts to fall back to the ground.

Even being insulted the white clad Marine still cuts that know-it-all grin, his finger fell to the trigger of his weapon.  ?Shatter Blade!? he roars pulling it. The gun fires, but no bullet or muzzle flash can be seen, the highly polished blade reverberates with the frequency of a tuning fork hit with a sledgehammer though. The pressure wave washed through Sam via her Sabre, her whole body felt like a hurricane was running its course through her veins. Hitting the ground with a resounding thud she just rolls away avoiding the chop that was meant to separate her head from her shoulders, it was her turn to take cover behind one of the plush couches.  ?You like it? They?re called Percussion Blanks. I?m surprised quite honestly that should have shattered that toy of yours? and left you open for the finishing blow. You are the resilient one.? he says rounding the couch sword ready to strike. But all he is met with is empty space. 

 ?You talk too much!? Sam had recovered nicely and now she was coming down on Kong?s head again. This time like he, she had a two handed grip on her weapon. That blue eye widens, he parries the first strike, but Sam is far too quick for him to completely avoid the second that meant to disembowel him. Bounding back he watches as portions of his coat hit the ground.  ?Im-impossible.? he stutters,  ?Baritsu Kosho ? it ? it?s only taught at the Marine Baritsu Academy.? he stammers that eye tracing back to Sam who gave him the school?s specific officer salute. Kong swallows, it had been a while since he fought someone that knew his fighting style, it was rarity these days even more so with the school being converted to a CP0 base.  ?Captain Soldado Kong of the 116th Corps, graduated at 16. Second Highest Honors in the Schools History.? he states giving her the traditional Officer Greeting, to which he was expecting the same. Which she does.

 ?Samantha D. Striffe of the 13th Corps, graduated at 7, Highest Honors in the school?s history.? she replies dropping the stance that the school instilled. Kong is only worried for a moment, he could do this. Sam?s teachings were of a more barbaric time, the 13th Corp was a far cry from what the 116th was taught. Pulling his weapon to the side he swiftly charges in, his teeth clenched so hart they may just shatter,  ?Trigger Command, Shatter Seranade!? he roars at the top of his lungs and in a flurry of swipes he rains blow after blow down, Sam guarding each one. In all seven more shots ring out in what was merely a blink of an eye, just like that the assault was over and Kong was pushed back, stumbling he almost tumbles over the couch that was to his back.  ?How?? he pants, Sam seemed to have deflected each blow with one arm, with no ill effects from his Percussion strikes.  ?No human can adjust to that type of attack with only a single encounter.? he barks.

Sam gave a mock grin as she shook her head, spinning her sword she locked her right arm into place, the cutting edge of the Sabre held parallel to the floor.  ?You attacked me seven times kiddo, I countered fourteen.? she replied as she thought back, his silver blade met her curved, the first clash. Kong pulls the trigger of his weapon, as the hammer triggers the firing pin she attacks again knocking the blade back before the shockwave could travel from him to her. Kong bit his lip causing a trickle of blood to ooze pass his teeth, readying his weapon he charges again, but to Sam?s surprise he shoots pass her, hitting the door he screams at his men,  ?What the hell are you lot doing, buy me some time!? he orders pulling a small cylinder from a coat pocket. He needed to even things up with Sam and quickly for that he needed these fools to keep her busy, if only for a few precious moments.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_Widow's Peak..._
The island was in chaos. Tengu grimaced at the cacophony of voices assaulting his awareness, a complete sensory overload. He took a deep breath, another, tuning out anything what wasn't absolutely relevant to his survival. A marine came at him, swinging wildly with a cutlass. Tengu sidestepped him, drawing a single katana from his back and scoring him across the gut. Tengu sent the Marine flying with a follow up kick. Instantly his ears perked at the pull of a trigger behind him. He spun about as the gunshot rang out, drawing his second katana and crossing both swords in front of him. The bullet ricocheted off the withered steel of his blades. Tengu slashed outwards with both swords as the second shot was fired, timing the point of impact. The bullet ricocheted off his blades again, but this time went flying back right back at the source. The gunman screamed then crumpled to the ground. Then silence. 

"I hate guns," Tengu mumbled, sheathing his rusty katana behind his back.  

He made his way through the panicked mobs. Following Zy's voice to the docks. Clearly life on Widow's Peak had become far too complicated. Sailing on his own was a no go sadly So he'd have to bum a ride from Zy. If the egomaniac would have him of course. 

_Ten years ago..._
Tengu slashed at the air with a makeshift wooden bokken, nothing more then a long hunk of bamboo. His friends watched him curiously as he repeated the same movement over and over again. They liked to joke that he had sword on the brain. In a way Tengu actually agreed with them. 

"I'm hungry Tengu. Let's go steal a couple of apples or something," said the boy with cracked spectacles. 

"In a moment Yorki. I have to master this move old man Ganju was teaching his class this morning." 

"That old samurai's going to kick your ass if he finds out you're spying on his class again."

Tengu shrugged. He didn't have a problem taking a few lumps to learn what he needed. Already had in fact. A few more would only toughen him up even more. 

"When are you going to teach me Tengu?" exclaimed the red headed girl in ratty overalls. Her name was Rachel. She was different then the other girls. More like one of the guys really. The only problem was that Tengu didn't find himself fantasizing about the other guys.

Tengu laughed. "Girls can't fight with swords." 

"Hello? Helen Swann ring a bell?" 

"Point taken but she's kind of this freak of nature anyway." 

Suddenly the door to their clubhouse burst open. They turned as one as a handful of boys in training gi's strode inside. Each one carried a wooden bokken against his hip. The biggest of them, a burly kid with his hair styled into a top bonnet pointed at Tengu. "Are you the scum who keeps spying on Ganju-sensei's classes?" 

Tengu turned to face him, face downcast. "What of it?" 

"We're here to teach you a lesson blind boy."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 2, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain I]​
Cyrus’ fingers shake as he digs them into sand, and his whole body convulses as he coughs up a bitter mixture of sea water and bile. Drenched and cold his body shivers as he pulled himself up, a pool of water catches the day’s rays of light and Cyrus sees a face he hadn’t in a very, very long time. His dark brown eyes look deeply into his own soul while his unruly hair threatened to choke the very life from him. Weakened and hurt he can only roll onto his back and gasp for fresh air. Lifting a hand to the air, he looks at his tanned flesh and the deep scars of a black smith that covered them in calluses.  “So, that’s what you look like under all that fur.” the voice was distant to Cyrus, but at the same time it was very familiar. Allowing his hand to fall back to the mound of sand he laid on he twisted his head in the direction he heard the voice echo from.

There, not four yards from him was the Crescent’s Captain, the kind man that allowed him to barter passage, an ill choice now looking back on it.  “H-how many m-ore survived.” is hoarsely asked, the Captain only gave a weary glance in return,  “Dunno kid, you’re the only other person from the ship I’ve seen.” he replies while squeezing his hat out. Cyrus grew silent, he didn’t quite recall what happened, he was asleep and the only thing he recalled was an earsplitting scream and then the cold.  “I guess I have you to thank for saving my life then.” Cyrus states pulling himself to a setting position, not a very good move on his part, the nausea quickly returned and his face turned a sickly green. 

 “Nay, t’wasn’t I son.” the large man replied pulling himself to his feet. Cyrus cut him a weary glance; his eyes asked the question his lips couldn’t hope to form.  “Some blue haired lady.” is replied and Cyrus’ heart skipped a beat.  “A blue haired lady?” he asks his head still spinning.

_ “Cyrus, what are you making sweetie? … A drawing of me and dad? … You’re quite the artist son.”_ 

Cyrus shook his head hard before pinching the bridge of his nose, no it couldn’t be. She… no it couldn’t be her.  “Did you see or hear anything else? A name? A direction she left?” he asks. The old salt dog merely shook his head as he plopped down on a nearby stone.  “Can’t say I did lad, after she noticed I saw her… my head started to scream, next thing I know I’m waking up with a sand sandwich in my mouth.” he replies spitting again as if remembering the taste. Cyrus stumbled to his feet, clearly he wasn’t in the shape to be moving, but he did still.  “What you doing kid?” the old captain asks as Cyrus checks, both his swords were still on him,  “To find her…” he mutters shifting back into his hybrid state.  “It’s unlikely… b-but I have to know. I have to make sure.” he states firmly. The beach could be seen at distance to the east and west. So the likelihood she went in those directions were rather slim, so Cyrus opted for the forest that was ahead of him.

Bursting into a sprint Cyrus leaves the water logged captain to his thoughts well before he could object to being left alone. The trees here wasn’t like anything Cyrus had ever encountered before. Normally minimal effort would brush aside the branches, but he found himself exerting himself as he ran along. Even the bushes and smaller foliage offered little to what he was used to. This was indeed a harsh wilderness, and Cyrus wonder what made the plants here so hardy. His attention is brought back to reality by a set of large white claws. 

Cyrus lets lose a scream as he leaps to his left. The tree behind him snaps like a twig as he lands in a very painful thicket bush. Red hues seeped through his fur as he stood back up; he was going to be sore in the morning. Looking up he sees the largest grizzly bear he had ever seen in his entire travels. On its hind legs the monster stood well in excess of fifteen feet, and those claws, well they were probably a foot long a piece. So scratch that, he was going to feel that now.  “Mommy?!” he screams while ducking another swipe, though the bear was better adjusted to his speed and a back claw catches Cyrus in the middle of his back.

The Hare-man coughs in pain as he is ricocheted off a nearby tree. So, this is how it was to end was it, a snack for an oversized teddy bear.  

* “Don’t tell me that this is all you have?”​*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
_*Guan of the Storm~*_​
Zy zigzagged his way through marines and combatants, stealing wallets and anything else he was sure would have money in it. He also hit up some of the destroyed buildings likely to have cash on it. The occasional marine, slaver, pirate, or inconsequential lowlife ran in his direction. Zy sprung into the air and spiraled, beams flying in each direction as he shouted, "Bimu Bimu no~ Disco Ball!" Random grunts and shouts of agony were heard as men were blasted roughly onto the ground.

Landing, now with two sacks of money in hand, Zy blinked as he spotted Tengu slashing his way through the crowd. "Oi, Mr. Demon! Let's get moving, shall we? Even royalty has Knights!" Zy informed him with an arrogant grin. 

Zy wasn't necessarily one to make friends, and despite his general shallowness, arrogance, and mindless self indulgence he wasn't above thinking people that proved themselves were worthy of his most prestigious presence. The closest thing he ever had to a friend was the brother he was always chasing at the heels, struggling to surpass, aiming to get to acknowledge. Jed had his motivation, which was attributed to something far greater than Zy realized, but not to be outdone... he refused to let Jed disappear without guaranteeing to surpass him! Secretly, though... the cocky loudmouth wanted answers, and acknowledgment. It was cliche, in a way, but brothers were brothers...

Now, here he was... another contender to be worthy of Zy's presence. The pirating captain was secretly pleased... the journey were be boring if it was full of worthless bums. Zy didn't ask people to join his crew, though, he merely chose them. Like a browsing noble selecting the finest maiden in the kingdom. He was, after all, the Prince of the Sea. Whether Tengu would allow himself to get wrapped into the antics of this chaotic pirate, however...

"Tch, more..?" Zy muttered as marines aimed their guns at him. "Bimu Bimu no~ cannon!" Firing a beam off of his foot to propel himself forward, Zy balled himself up like a cannon ball and spiraled rapidly, discharging beams from his body once he was in the pack of startled marines.

"F-fast!" A marine yelped, right as a blue laser shot him in the chin.

Zy faced his treasure, making sure it was okay above all else, and let out a sigh of relief. It would take a fortune to live the life of luxury that such a Prince and his minions deserved. Beli in his eyes, Zy concluded that they would be living like nobles~ 

A baton suddenly struck Zy's chin, and he stumbled, wincing but refused to relinquish his gold. "Y-you... the face!? Really man?!! Are you blind? Do you not see how gorgeous I am?! Fucking brute!" There was an awkward moment when Zy remember Tengu's situation, and glanced to the side, mouth momentarily sealed shut.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



"I am Guan of the Storm, Warden of the greatest prison of in West Blue! Consider yourself unfortunate, pirates! I was passing through the Blues and happened upon Widow's Peak! I won't be letting any of you out of here alive!"

"Ah, no one randomly ends up on Widow's Peak pal. You must've traveled here for a sex slave." Zy offhandedly commented.

"W-what'd you say?! You brat!" Guan blurted, voice booming as he sweated a little in embarrassment.

"No shame in it. Not everyone is as beautiful as I am. I can't keep the wenches off of me. Now then, are you here for the girls, or... maybe the little boys? He seems the boy type, aye Mr. Demon?" Zy asked Tengu, a sly grin forming.

The fact that Zy wasn't too far off the mark made Guan gnash his teeth. "Even silliness has a limit..." Guan warned them, his custom baton overhead as electricity filled it. 

"Bah, we don't have time for this Stormy..." Zy's beam assisted him, shooting him into a skyward flip, but Guan disappeared with remarkable speed. Blocking Zy's escape route, the muscular Warden clubbed his chest, electrocuting Zy.










​
After Guan's booming declaration he descended rapidly to strike the ground with his baton. The baton appeared to 'break', and an explosion of electricity shot out to and beyond Tengu, covering a vast area that shocked several spectators, even some of the gawking marines.

Zy hit a knee, smoking and coughing, "Freakin'...  eye patch wearing... why's he so strong...?"

"Wha'? Zy, who are you tangling in your messes no-- ah, g-guys!" Pek screamed upon seeing the poor condition they, and Guan's subordinates, were in.


----------



## kluang (Mar 3, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates

Bombera*

Bombera arrives at a factory like building near the town after he "politely gather info" and he punch the main door and with his strength and his devil fruit ability he knocks the heavy wooden door down. He enter the factory and smell the air. He recognize that smell. Faint, but there.

"Raisins? and Tofu? In a candy factory? Or is this a bakery?" 

He climb up the stairs and enters the manager's room and he looks around. He punch the wall, desk and the floor with his explosive fist and he finally found it, a safe box. Hidden behind a picture wall.

Typical.

He uses his finger and slowly use his exploding power to chip away at the hinge and he rips the door open. Inside there's a stack of money which he puts in his pocket and a white envelop.

He opens the envelop and inside are several letters written in an unknown language but all of the paper are seal with the same symbol.

"May I read the letter?"

Bombera looks at the door and sees an elderly man standing at the door. "You youngsters are as subtle as a rampaging barbarian horde." and he took the letter and read it. "Interesting...."

"Who are you old man?" ask Bombera and the old man took a black bishop chess piece from his pocket and show it to Bombera. "I believe you have something like this?" and the old man shows the white sakura symbol on the chess piece base. Bombera quickly search his pocket and pulls out a black knight.

"A black knight? You're a pirate ehhh? I remember him giving that fruit and that chess piece to you. You haven't change."

"Do I know you?"

"Not really. This symbol troubles me. I must inform the Order. Excuse me." and the old man turn around and suddenly stop. "You should get moving, Jax. It seems the execution done nothing but hasten the event that will transpire."

"What events? And whats with these raisins and tofu?"

"When that loud captain of yours is here, all will be answered."

"She's not my captain!!! I don't even know her name!!!"

The old man ignores Bombera and continue to walk away. "And how you know my name?!!!!" shout Bombera and he jumps down and run for the door. He looks outside but no one is there.

"Creepy."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mason*

He watched as the inmates ran from the prison. No-one exciting, just people who had broken the overly stringent laws in town. The people behind the metal door however were of great interest – when Mason read the profile from the now dead warden’s office, his eyebrow raised. This was like finding a four leaf clover. The Lucky Die Pirates, a group that was brought up by Vergil during his ‘Pirates of Note’ class. 

They were a Golden Ticket and notoriously difficult to find. To find two in a small no-name town like this was fortuitous indeed. He reached into his knapsack and pulled out his binoculars. Aadish was pumped from the explosion and was looking to blow up something else. Kagami seemed to be stomping her way to the bakery with that briefcase of hers, whilst Teri was making her was to the sweets factory, unaware that there was a person in there already. The bakery was attached to the back of the sweets factory so the three of them were bound to meet up. 

The Mayor seemed rather irritated and had called the local law enforcement, which had a number of guns and were slowly surrounding the sweets factory as Teri and Kagami went in. 

“Aadish,” Mason called out as soon as he was within earshot, “How do you feel about making a lot of money?”

He looked up at him and shrugged indifferently causing Mason to rethink his offer.

“How would you like to blow up things on a regular basis?” Mason asked from atop the roof he was on.

“Now you’re talking!”

“Good, we’re tailing those two men running towards the desert. As soon as we find where their ship is we can…”

“Blow them up?!” Aadish's eyes lit up.

“…sure.  I don’t see why not.” Mason grinned and fixed his hair. “Let’s go.”


*Kagami. *

She took aim at the bakery with her briefcase and pressed the activate switch. The large case started to shift in her hands. She now wielded the might of a water gun, which fired a little stream of water. 

“Goddammit!” she screamed and pressed it again.

A picture frame.

A bo stick.

A large metal duck.

“I hate those guys!” she screamed and threw the duck in terror. Ever since she was a child she had this irrational fear of ducks, why they decided to put that as one of the configurations, she’ll never know. Actually she did know – they were a bunch of fucking trolls, that’s why! “I bet it was Sougo.”

She picked up a stick and closed her eyes as she randomly stabbed at the metal duck, hoping to hit the switch. After 5 minutes she managed to hit the switch and heard the whirring and then the awesome sound of an engine. She opened her eyes and squealed in delight at the chainsaw gun that lay before her. 

The vibrations shook through her as she held it and revved it, approaching the demonic bakery. “Die!” she screamed, pulling the trigger and firing off a hail of bullets whilst tearing through the wood with her chainsaw. Wood, flour, raisins, glass and oatmeal went flying and after a good five therapeutic minutes the bakery was nothing but a pile of rubble. Kagami panted as though she had exercised some demons from with in her. She took the chainsaw to the door and entered the sweet factory where Teri was tinkering with the machine. 

“Hey! I killed the bakery, how’s the machine coming along?”

“Uh…good, I think. It’s a bit too powerful…” Teri said looking up with chocolate on her face. 

“Chocolate teriyaki!” Kagami burst out laughing.

“Shut up!” Teri said throwing a wrench at her, missing and smashing a window, “oops.”

“All three of you! Get out of the factory! We have you surrounded.” The dreary voice of the mayor called out.

“Screw you! Oatmeal and raisins?! Are you mad?! This town is getting a makeover!” Kagami yelled

“Oh the hell with it, fire at will!” The mayor yelled.

“Shit!” Kagami dived next to Teri behind the giant chocolate machine. “Wait did he say three? Is Mason or Aadish here?”

“No, don’t think so. And the kids are all definitely back with the ship.”

“Then who…?” Kagami looked up to the manager’s office and saw a figure there with black spiky hair and a mean look about him, “OI! Who the fuck are you?!” she yelled at Bombera.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 3, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain II]​
* “Don’t tell me that this is all you have.”* 

Cyrus’ body shook, no it wasn’t Cyrus. It was the ground that trembled under the weight of the bear as it lumbered toward its kill. 

* “You’re too weak to be Cyrus Cross.”* 

Again a voice rang in Cyrus’ head, but his body still didn’t want to move, if felt like every bone in his body was busted. * “Are you just going to lay there and be eaten by that monster?”* it was a good question, but still it did little to spur but the smallest of motions from Cyrus. With a groan Cyrus just pulls his head from the ground, thick blood caked the fur around his mouth as more of the precious liquid seeped from between his teeth. 

* “You’re going to die at this rate.”* Cyrus clenches as he tries to gain a broader view of the forest, the bear was closing in, but other than that. There didn’t appear to be another living soul around.  “Mu-mom?” he asks weakly as one eye forcefully closes from the pain that racked his body. 

* “Mommy? Do I sound like a mommy? Face it Cy, she’s dead and it’s all your fault for being such a weakling.”* As he was mocked Cyrus coughs up a wad of blood before collapsing back onto the grass,  “I-it’s not TRUE!” he screams into the green blades, his fingers tearing into the earth. * “But it is, even your dad killed himself and you couldn’t stop it.”*,  “Shut up, you don’t know me or the situations!” Cyrus wails as the bear looms over him. His attempt to drive his persecutor away, the thought never dawned on him how whoever this was knew his past, nor did he care. Reopening old wounds hurt, hurt more than what the bear had done to this point. * “I’d move if I were you.”* Cyrus’ head shot up, above him the bear stood poised to strike, those deadly claws hanging high even above its massive head. 
 “Shit” is groaned as Cyrus slams his foot off the ground, at the same time the bear attacks. Its foot long claws tear into the spot Cyrus once lay, just missing the Hare by mere hairs. Moving at such a rate Cyrus is unable to control the path he follows, and slams hard into a nearby tree, but the force of the impact does little to sway the large oak, it only serves to knock Cyrus out and he crumple to the dirt in heap. The bear roars sensing it’s victory, it was an inescapable fact. It was an apex predator on this small forsaken island. Very few could hope to fight against it on its terms and moments later it again is looming over Cyrus, but now he lay dead to the world around him. 

* “Suppose it’s my turn now, eh Cyrus?”*

The oak tree explodes into splinters and blood is let, the bear roars. But it’s not in victory. It howls in annoyance, the dark brown fur of its arm soaked a darker shade with blood. * “What’s the matter Papa Bear?”* is asked, the bear growls viscerally its head pitching to where the voice had come, there stood Cyrus, head bowed. As it slowly rose to meet the bears gaze there was unequivocally something off in that gaze. * “Well, you going to stand there all morning? Do I have to come to you?”* the bear senses the challenge to his reign in Cyrus’ voice and takes exception. Falling to all fours it ignores the pain in its forearm and charges it large maw open, teeth bared in unbridled aggression. Spitting the reed out Cyrus casts the bear an uncaring grin as black fur started to swirl in his tan hide. At the last possible second Cyrus steps to the side three large claws flip through the air causing the bear to roar in a pained howl. It cups the injured paw close to its body and it turns to Cyrus who was now looking at the small stubby sword in his hand. 

* “Really Cyrus, this is the piece of shit you choose to use.”* he asks himself before his eyes trace to the sword of Hantanzo that was strapped to his side. Even now that sword was threatening. * “Very well.”* is grunted as the bear roars. Its contempt ringing across the forest. * “I don’t like you either.”* is bitten, pressing forward with a bound Cyrus clears the distance between the bear and he in what seemed like an instant. Now perched on the bewildered bear’s muzzle he looks the great beast eye to eye. * “And I no longer have time to play with you.”* is stated as Jr. is shot into the bear’s right eye. There wasn’t even time for a howl, or a pained whimper. Death was nigh instant and as the bear fell to the forest floor Cyrus flipped over the bear’s head. Tearing a large gash along its skull and spine as he fell back toward the ground. 

* “I have better things to do today than interact with nature.”* is stated as he slung a long string of dark blood off the surface of his sword. ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island... _
The Baron led Roy and Izzy on a guided tour of his palace. There were so many rooms that Roy nearly lost count. He wondered if even the Baron himself knew what most of them were for. High walls surrounded the well manicured grounds, manned by heavily armed round the clock security. Clearly the Baron enjoyed his privacy. Roy glanced over his shoulder at Izzy, who followed along at a snails pace. The girl clearly wasn't enjoying any of this and made no effort to hide it, lips pursed, arms held tightly by her sides. Roy gestured at her to smile, if only to keep up appearances. Izzy glared back at him and flashed him the worlds most disgruntled half smile. For a second he thought her face would crack.  

"And this is the grand dining hall," the Baron declared. 

They were ushered into a cavernous marble room, the floor lined with a lush velvet carpet. The longest dining table Roy had ever seen was placed in the center, flanked by a  row of servants. Off to the corner a beautiful mermaid strummed a silver harp, the melody like sweet wine for the soul.  The Baron hopped onto a golden throne placed at the head of the table. A stack of pillows on the seat kept him at eye level with Roy and Izzy.  Like clockwork the servants brought in food and wine. Roy salivated as a gigantic roast chicken was placed before him. 

"Do you like what you see?" the Baron asked Roy with a chuckle, before taking a dainty sip from a cup of sparkling red wine. 

Roy speared a hunk of chicken with his fork and slammed it on his plate. "Oh yes. You seem to have done quite well for yourself out here in the hinterlands."   

"I rule the underworld in this region with an iron fist. Slaves, weapons, drugs. Anything that the world government considers illegal is my stock and trade." 

"Wow. So not just a slaver, but a drug dealer and a merchant of death. You must really be proud of yourself..." Izzy muttered, gazing sullenly at the salad on her plate. 

Now it was Roy glaring at her. Thankfully the Baron took it in stride. He laughed, staring pointedly at Izzy while doing so. Roy didn't like the twinkle in his eyes, however. There was something dangerous there lurking just beneath the surface "I do what I must to survive and I make no apologies for it, young lady. The world is cruel and it is much better to be the wolf than the sheep." The Baron sighed wistfully, rubbing at the deep set scar running across his hairline. "And yet it was not always so. Once I was man of infinitely greater means. Once I was a World Nobleman of the pure blood." 

Roy and Izzy exchanged wordless glances. The tale of the Red Wedding was legend. Before the Reverie there were the great Noble Houses. Men and women who considered themselves gods among mortals because of the purity of their blood, far removed from the troubles of the world high up in their golden city. That was until trouble found them.  "I thought all of you lot were dead?" Roy asked. 

"Not all. I am Balthazar Montegue. The man who saw the destruction of Mariejois with his own eyes."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 3, 2013)

*????|????|Calm Belt*

*[The Calm Belt]​*​
[Catching Evil’s Eye]​

Three solid raps come to a large ornate door and a raven haired woman in tight leather clothing crosses her arms as she awaited the response. A creaking sound can be heard coming from the other side of the door, then after what could have been an eternity a voice finally echoes.  “You may … enter.” it was a soft spoken voice, though it seemed muffled and as the door slowly opened, a rather large leather chair swiveled from her. Even as the light invaded the room, the darkness fought back only revealing the most crimson of carpets.  “Ah. My Baroness, it has been far, far too long.” is sated, that mechanical hum in the tone still very present.  “Only made the longer by being a part from you, my dear Baron.” the dark haired lady replied as she walked with a sultry stride until she was next to the chair. 

 “Beautiful, isn’t it?” is questioned a gloved hand motioning toward a large pane of glass that separated them from a large room that sunk some thirty meters below them. The woman adjusts her thin framed glasses so she can properly peer down into the forested pit below.  “You do love feeding time don’t you?” she asks as tall iron gates rumble open.  “Yes, it is during these times you find what makes a man or woman.” he replies as a large half giant is ushered into view.  “She’s gotten bigger since I was last here.” is stated, below the brutish half giant cautiously made his way around the pit failing to notice the large eyes that burned to life in the foliage behind him. The large orbs spiraled with the colors of the rainbow. A low hiss brings his attention to his flank. 

Scales that reflected the colors of the sky coil changing from red, blue, yellow, orange, indigo, green or violent depending on the light and angel viewed. It was a monstrous creature towering even over the half giant that it now peered down on. Large fangs three times the size of a normal man flashed into view, its deadly venom running their length shimmering in the light. This was a rare Sky King Cobra, native to Skypiea. Normally they didn’t grow over three meters long, but she. She was a monster among monsters. The half giant lets loose a scream that would make a woman blush,  “I find you really get to know people when they are faced with their own mortality.” is stated as the large snake tossed one of its massive coils around the poor man. One bite would be all it takes; a drop of her venom could drop a Bull Seaking at the peak of mating season. A lowly half giant didn’t stand a chance.

 “Well, that was rather sad; I was hoping that a half giant would put up more of a fight.” the hidden figure sighs. The Baroness shakes her head,  “I suppose she is just like her namesake, a real bitch.” the baron chuckles at the comment, she was right though.  “Well, I’m sure you didn’t bring me all the way here just for this, what bothers you husband?” is asked. The leather chair rocks once or twice before words came.  “I see that you tied up Kaiser D. Draake.” is stated and the Baroness flashed a glance his way,  “He failed us, if I knew it displeased you, I wouldn’t have ordered him executed.” is replied to which a soft chuckle is given,  “Don’t worry, I stopped it myself.” is stated which brings a surprised look to the Baroness’ face. Pushing her dark hair aside she combs her mind,  “But I was given a report that the order was executed already.” 

 “I never said I didn’t reorder the contract, I simply wanted to try out one of our new prototypes, that however isn’t relevant. There is a file on my desk.” is stated. The Baroness turns to see a vanilla file, picking it up she opens it. Inside a man with a devil may care smile gazed back at her. 

 “Phoenix D. Roy?”

Is asked as she read the name aloud,  “Who is he?” is asked,  “A new person of interest to me.” is replied as her eyes traced over the boy’s face, he didn’t look special to her.  “Why is that?” she asks and a laugh follows.  “Its all in the file my dear, he is currently with Jessie Roseo’s youngest brat and if my sources are to be believed they are currently in the company of an old acquaintance.” is sated as she closed the file, there on the table where the file once was is Draake’s bone dagger.  “Understood my love.”~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 3, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*There's no easy way out, there's no short cut home~*​
Glancing in Pek's direction, who was cowering, Zy muttered, "B-brat... stay down, damn it...!!" 

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



"Well, well... what do we have here...?" said Benjamin J. Johnson, the warden of East Blue. He heard of Guan's arrival, and decided to be there to make sure the man's visit was well met. Sunglasses sparkling in the brilliant sun, the second warden whipped his arm out to wait for his prized weapon, "Pirates... hand me my sword."  Rapier in hand, he took off, his right and left hand bodyguards diving off with him.

Guan glanced over his shoulder, pumped up on his ability as he snapped out, "Ben!? Stay outta it! They're my targets now!" Guan blurted, his already enormous muscles flexing to an outrageous size.

"S-stupid bastards... you think I'll fall so easily here...?" Zy said, twisting his cane before pointing it at them, eyes squinting from the pain he was in. "Feast your eyes, boy... because you're only going to see this once."

Tossing his cane with a casual flick of the wrist, Zy fired three beams at differing speeds. Guan easily avoided all of it, appearing high in the air with his remarkable speed. Ben dodged only to find himself trapped in an intricate pattern was beam hit another, which hit another, until they came at the smirking trapped man in different angles. 

With haunting ferocity, each beam was deflected, and without bothering to turn around he blocked the beam flying towards the back of his head while catching the cane with the other. A beam far swifter than the rest was in Ben's face right after. It was struck with Zy's own cane, which split it, nailing the startled warden in the face.

"W-warden?!"

Glasses off... okay, guys. We need to get the hell outta here after this... "Bimu Bimu no... Flash!" The wardens immediately flinched, the blinding light resulting in them grimacing and jerking their faces back.

"Argh! You little bastard!" Ben cried, slashing in random directions, before calming himself. 

"Look what you've done, Ben!" Guan screamed, powering up, that crackling electric sound growing in intensity. His intentions were clear.

"Guan! Stop it you fool!" Ben screamed, and Guan let out a chaotic explosion of electricity that covered another vast area. This time, however, Zy managed to escape the vicinity of it with Tengu, both of them barreling backwards from Zy blasting them instinctively.

"Any last words, boys...?" Guan challenged as his fists crackled with electricity.

"Well then, what a couple of beasts..." Zy realized as Guan landed with a dust spraying thud, scowling menacingly while Ben twitched, smoking and electrocuted, but also remaining intact. The flash was wearing off, but Guan prevented any stealthy retreat. Zy's eye glinted with determination, however, as he said, "...but what's a beast to a monster?"

Zy... Spiky guy...

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy started as he knelt, roughly clutching the back of an unconscious woman's blouse, before hefting her up and roughly tearing her top apart to reveal the woman's chest, which sprung free. "...Bane of Homosexuality!

"*ARGHHHH!"* Guan howled in a traumatized, covering his eyes as he flinched away.

Spinning, dust flying upward in the process as he rolled his arms in a circle after chucking the hapless woman aside, Zy shouted, "Bimu Bimu no~ Arrow!" As if tugging back a beam to increase his speed, one faster than usual shot out, nailing the grimacing Guan's jaw and sending him spinning to the ground.

"Idiot..." Ben stated, rapier pointing in Tengu's direction as he ran at him.

"Damn it, these guys... we just need to stall long enough to get the mermaids..." Zy concluded, and assaulted Guan with a series of beams that the giant zigzagged his way around, who retaliated with electricity firing forth as several bolts of lightning, which Zy narrowly evaded with swiftly performed skips or flips.

"Fool! I told you no one is getting out of here!" Guan roared.

"Come on, Koaj... Kane..." Zy muttered, his aching body struggling to keep up with the warden's wrath. Guan clapped his hands, and an explosion of electricity hit Zy with an extreme release, shocking him violently, as if trying to fry him alive. 

"That's one down... it'll take more than cheap tricks to defeat me..." Guan announced. 

Zy fell backwards, eyes blank for a moment, smoke rising from his burnt body. It looked as if he was down and out, but he managed to mutter, "Bimu Bimu no..." pointing a finger, Zy finished with, "Bullet!" A thin beam flying at remarkable speeds struck Guan between the legs, making the warden immediately crumple to his knees, forehead soon smacking the ground.

"D-dirty... bastard..."

"Heh... we're... not finished yet Thunder Thighs." Zy's back never managed to hit the ground, he rolled backwards into a kneeling position, a forearm on his knee as he twitched, the shocks still coursing through his body. "No matter what... even if I die... I'll never... not ever... relinquish a single beli...! You got that, you over grown son of a bitch?!" 

"Money..? At a time like this...? All of this for money...? Aha...ahahaha...!! What a fool..." wheezed Guan, unable to move just yet from the mind blowing pain coming from between his bulky thighs.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 3, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XIII]​
It all happened in the blink of an eye. Annie double crossing him, the strength draining from his body as she slapped those seastone cuffs on him, another lycan appeared out of nowhere and grabbed the girls, and pain. This time it was Kai who got hit square in the jaw with enough force to send his weakened form crashing into a wall. He bounced off it, landing with a dull thud. 

The back of his head started to feel wet, it was the first thing he noticed as he regained his bearings. It was a lot to process and being hit in the face, and then going head first against a wall didn't help. 

Annie hoisted Kai off the ground, not trusting the agent to keep his hands to himself. Kai took him time taking it all in, not liking the lycan having the girls in his clutches. He shot Annie a murderous glance, his opinion of her hadn't been high to begin with but even for getting him into all that trouble or for trying to shoot at him, it hadn't been until now that he was truly mad. He shook off Annie's grip on his shoulders, more of an impulse move despite trying his best to remain calm right now but he didn't want that bountywhore's hands on him right now.

The presence of Jura was the last thing he took, the surprise on his face was brief as he gave him his best pokerface. One glance back at the girls with the wolfman, who almost seemed to be able to read his mind as he pressed a claw at each of their necks, before handing them off to some of his underlings, helped make Kai his decision.

He took a deep breath and simply closed his eyes. A move that surprised Jura. "Hah, gotten soft Danziker?" Fang waved for everyone to get moving, and so they did, Jura made sure to stick close to Kai. "Used to be the king of taking beatings, would never stop getting up no matter what or who....... But look at you now." He waved at the girls. "Didn't think a few bitches would make you bend over like that, did you forget your training?" He snorted. "By now you should've broken your thumbs already, slipped your cuffs and gone down fighting at least......Well the fact that you didn't tear the blond's throat out from the jump was already surprising."

"At this point I think the most relevant question is, do you still wet the bed every night because I remember I had 22 years old in the pool we had going." A sore subject obviously, all the juicing he had done over the years didn't help but as he made a move Annie flashed her revolver. "They weren't supposed to get hurt, break that promise again and I'll help that incontinence problem myself by shooting your shriveled up thingy clean off." It took a bark by Fang, indicating they should knock it off the get them to settle down. 

The rest of the trip had been in silence, they quickly went underground where Kai and the girls were brought to the holding area, a repurposed marine jail that was now used to store the prisoners before selling them off to their contact. 

*Minutes later*

*[Soldado’s Office, Sun Falls Marine Base]*

Kong's men would've never been able to buy him the time needed, but that was okay. The cavalry was here. Having dropped off Kai and the girls, the mercenaries and agent had headed to Sol's office. With his canine senses, he picked up on the situation from afar and Jura had been sent to check it out. Just as Sam had went in to take Kong out, Jura burst straight through a door with a poor men's rendition of Sora. figuratively speaking, in reality it was one of the training moves used to prepare the body to actually perform the real deal. Not as potent obviously, but still bloody fast.  

A swipe with her sword prevented the brute to land his blow, forcing him to sidestep it, a flurry of attacks, sidesteps and counters followed back and forth and though a little slow in the uptake..... Kong jumped in, intending to make most of the distraction. Sam's first block was perfect, her answer was dodged though, returning the favor when Sol slashed her. But by then the combination of being outnumbered and their skilllevels overcame her defenses. Jura's hand was in a three pronged like position, The Strike of Hawk's Talon struck Sam in three pressure points at the same time that froze up her body and left her open to the simple right hook that the musclebound agent delivered.

*"Oh my, look what fell in my lap." *Fang had dollar signs in his eyes as he stared down at the the knocked down Sam, with a snap of his fingers his men slipped a pair of handcuffs on her before dragging her off to the cells. A nod with his head towards Sam's fallen weapon indicated a marine was supposed to take care of that as well, lock it up, the marine had a surprised look on his face and looked at Kong for answers.* "Are you slow, you pig?!" *Fang snarled. "Ugh, get it done Seaman!" Kong chipped in, breathing heavily and wiping the lock of his sticky forehead. The Seaman grabbed the Blazefire saber and headed down to lock it up in the armory. 

"What took you so long?" Kong snapped at Jura. "You're job is to take care of this shit!" Jura just smirked. "Was busy with something else, besides I don't work for you so before you try barking orders at me again I'd think it over again, and maybe just shut the fuck up and try to take some martial arts lessons or some shit so that some lady doesn't almost kick your ass."

Outside in the hallway, Sam couldn't move her body. It would take a few minutes and by then she would be in the jail next to Kai already. She passed Annie, the look the two shared really said it all, not a single word was needed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sleeping Tree..._
The guards stationed outside of the cordoned off bounty station snapped a salute as the Lady Marine passed them by. She nodded in recognition even though she found the act of saluting to be an annoying formality. Nearly two decades of retirement and the last thing she wanted was to be addressed as _Ma'am_. A captain was waiting for her by the bashed in front door. He was from Psicom. She hated Psicom. He snapped her a salute then followed up with that word again. 

"Ma'am." 

She glared at the captain. He broke from her dead eye stare and glanced nervously at his highly polished shoes. "Well, um, this is definitely an unexpected visit," he said. Yes it was unexpected, she reflected, to discover that your daughter had just been branded a wanted criminal, and an enemy of the state no less. Her reply was blunt and to the point. 

"Of course. Let me show you inside," the captain replied.  

The dried bloodstains still masked the floor and walls, file cabinets overturned, desk smashed to pieces. She took a moment to take it all in, the place where her adopted daughter had been spending most of her time of late. The old bounty master, Joe, had been giving her daily progress reports on Annie. Unbeknownst to Annie of course. So it was with a deep sense of guilt that she crouched beside the chalk outline of Joe's body. She glanced  at the captain and asked the most obvious question. 

His reply was quick and immediate, as if coming from a prepared script. "We have eyewitness reports of your daughter and two accomplices leaving this office. One of them was Samantha Strife, the other an unknown male by the nom de guerre of Kaiser D. Drake." 

The Lady Marine sighed.  Something smelled rotten. She certainly knew a black ops mission gone wrong when she saw one. She stood up and took one final glance at the chalk outline, a final wordless thank you to her old friend. The Lady Marine debated her next move as she strode out of the office. She had been out of the loop for too long but perhaps she could make some calls to a few old friends.     

_Sun Falls..._
Annie could only meet Sam's stare but for a second as they passed each other by, her cheeks flushing crimson with guilt. Those eyes reminded Annie of her adoptive mother's stare whenever Annie would set off a cherry bomb in the toilet or "accidentally" set the kitchen ablaze. Fang appeared behind Annie and slapped her on the back. 

*"Don't look so glum kid. You're a free woman now. No more bounty hovering over that little blond head of yours."* Fang handed Annie a familiar metal briefcase. *"I believe this is yours..."* 

"I hope I don't need to count it." 

Fang howled with laughter. *"I like you kid. You've got moxy. You ever think of running with the pack?"* 

Annie shook her head. "Thanks but no thanks. I'm more of the lone wolf type." That and this guy stunk like wet fur. Annie swung a thumb behind her shoulder at the jail cells. "So what's gonna happen to them?" 

*"You're a bounty hunter. You know the deal. But don't worry, Captain Kong is an honorable man." *

The tone in Fang's voice didn't fill Annie with too much confidence. Before she could say anything more, Kong strode towards Annie, an official seal of pardon in his hand. "Your bounty has been officially rescinded Ms. Clementine. In the future do be careful who you associate yourself with," he said in a cautionary tone. 

Two Marine guards escorted Annie out of the building. She took one final glance at the place before striding away. If there was a level of karma lower than pond scum, Annie certainly felt like she was a hovering close to the border. Fang watched Annie's progress from one of the upper windows. Two hooded lycans appeared behind him. 

*"Make it look like an accident,"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 3, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XIV]​
[Sun Falls, Marine Prison]

The look she and Annie shared was for only the briefest of moments, but in that small instant Sam knew what was up and every fiber in her body wanted to tear Annie limb from limb. If she could move that was. As it was she was being carted to god knows where by a set of Gnolls, Lycans for the layman, completely unable to move or defend herself. But Sam’s burning anger only lasted for a moment, she could relate in a sense. Self-preservation was a strong driving force, one that Sam was all too familiar with. As the small group turned a cornered they are met up by Kong who escorted them the rest of the way to the cells. Sam’s eyes flashed with anger, but still her body refused her commands. After she got herself free she’d cut that monkey’s balls off, then she’d force feed them to Kong. A large iron door is opened and Sam is unceremoniously thrown in face first.

Skidding off the hard stone floor she rolls to a halt just short of the far wall.  “You could have had it all Sam, my admiration a hand in the politics of this island. But.” Kong bites as the two Lycans slam the door shut.  “You let that foolish pride of yours get in the way, now you’ll swing at dawn. Oh and your friend, well he has some old friends coming for him.” he yells shaking the bars to make sure she knew what kind of jam she was in.  “Now to make sure that idiot wrapped that Oda-damned weapon in seastone lined cloth.” he snorts chasing behind the two Lycans. For the next little while Sam laid face down, her breath stirring up the dust that lay in a fine layer on the floor and for the first time in a long time she actually felt like crying. Not for her sake, but for her sister’s. First Hector was murdered and now she faced the gallows, at dawn. Jasmine would have no blood family left if that happened. 

Kai was in the far corner of the cell, still chained in seastone, if he noticed Sam he didn’t say anything. He was probably still angry at the fact she left him with Annie and the brat. After three or four more minutes Sam tries to move again, this time her body responded. Finally able to sit up she gets a full scope of her surroundings. There wasn’t much to look at, bare walls and stone floors that looked like they hadn’t been cleaned in decades and a lone guard keeping watch. The last thing her eyes fall on is Kai, poor bastard look like he’d been through the wringer, a bloody swollen lip and what was probably seastone cuffing him. His eyes, yes his eyes told the story he himself refused to tell, he didn’t like her and he probably hated Annie. But that mattered little to Sam, she was about to stage a prison break, those idiots forgot to search her, and Kong already knew the track record with cuffing her. With not the first word Sam scooted up close to the wall her arms still firmly behind her.

She had to give it to the wolves they didn’t use the standard handcuffs, so she’d have to move them to where she could see them. Lightly grunting she dislocates her left shoulder as she held her breath, because it still hurt like hell regardless who you were. Releasing that held breath she pulls her arms under her and pass her legs. A small whimper follows as she jerks her body putting that shoulder back in place the numbing sensation that followed was normal plus a light reprieve from the pain. A last glance to the guard, who was still focused on the hallway, and she pulled her hands up. The cuffs were strangely shaped, but they still had the same shaped keyhole that the standard Marine counterpart had, so one of the many pins she kept in her palms would suffice and a thumbnail dislodges one. She glances over to Kai who now had his head down, it was obvious that the seastone was doing its job, at least he kept silent. A light click is Sam’s signal she was free and her hand slips up to her pauldron. One of those yellow lights grows dark as she pulled one of the collapsible swords free.

 “Hey, lover boy.” Sam says with as seductive a voice she can muster. The guard’s head jerks as he turns, “M-me?” he asks as Sam, with her arms now behind her back again, slid up the wall she was leaned against. She pouted her lips as she strolled up to the bars.  “I’m afraid I have a rather bad date in the morning, and I don’t want my last night on earth to be so… lonely.” is uttered her head falling to the side allowing that pink hair to cover portions of her face. “Wu-what?” he asks his face turning red.  “Do I have to spell it out, it’s kind of embarrassing. I am cuffed and I’m kinda into that sort of thing.” the guards face turned a deeper shade of red, it finally dawned on him a hand slipping to the bars. “I- I guess I can help out with that loneliness.” He stutters, Sam only flashes a soft smile. Bingo, this idiot was now thinking with his other head. 

Her movements were a blur, but quicker than the guard could react to a hand had fired through those bars and wrapped around the back of his head. A hard pull slams it off her cage. Now disoriented he could do little in the way of sounding an alarm as a thin blade erupted from his back, the twist that followed severed his spine killing him.  “Was it good for you too?” is the venom filled question as she pick pocketed him. The body doesn’t even have time to hit the floor before Sam has her cuffs completely off and the cell door opened. Looking over her shoulder she almost opts to leave Kai to drown in his own pity, but she had already abandoned him once today.  “I trust you can use these.” she states firmly tossing the keys at his feet.  “I have a score to settle with a certain eye patched pansy and a muscle bound mongrel. You can do what you want.” is bit, first she had to find the armory.~


----------



## kluang (Mar 4, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Mason*
> 
> He watched as the inmates ran from the prison. No-one exciting, just people who had broken the overly stringent laws in town. The people behind the metal door however were of great interest – when Mason read the profile from the now dead warden’s office, his eyebrow raised. This was like finding a four leaf clover. The Lucky Die Pirates, a group that was brought up by Vergil during his ‘Pirates of Note’ class.
> 
> ...



"Who the fuck am I?"

"I am the man with exploding fist, I am a traveling fighter seeking perfection, I am......." before Bombera finish his sentences a large pot fell over his head and knock him down the stairs.

"I am in pain......"

"He's stupid and loud...." whisper Teri. "Who you calling stupid!!!" shout Bombera and he quickly run towards the giant chocolate machine for cover. Kagami knuckle his head and yell at him, "Who are you?!!!"

"Sheesh woman, quiet will you... The name is Bombera, a fighter by trade."

"I'm Kagami and she's Teri and you are my subordinate as of now."

"What?"

"What, what?"

Both Kagami and Bombera glare at each while Teri try to calm them down as the villagers moves in to their position.


----------



## DVB (Mar 4, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Diego watches Cyler continue to treat Jonathon as they headed to the pagoda. Diego and his crew look around. The pagoda was beautiful and painstakingly carved with ornate decorations with even the most subtle of details carved with love. There was a heavy emphass on hearts, the ocean and apparently fishmen, humans, merfolk and probably other people living in unity.

With the decorataions of people, waves as well as depictions of water in general. Diego ran his hand on the artwork before seeing what was it that the people of this island guarded with their lives.

It was in the center of the pagoda. In a large column of glass surrounded by smaller collumns stood it. It rested on a plush pillow.

It was a crystal.

It seem to glow slightly and Diego felt the hairs on his arm and on the back of his neck when he saw it. Based on the looks on his comrades, they experienced similar sensations.

"The Crystal of Empathy... the treasure of our island..." The fishman said with pride.

Diego tried to figure what it could do while the fishman eagerly waited for someone to ask.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 4, 2013)

*Cinderem Archipelago/North Blue*

The room Ten and Dapper had been placed in was dark and musty, crawling with bugs and covered in mold. The single bench they had was barely holding up. Hector's ship was otherwise in fairly good shape, from what the two had caught sight of while being led into their little holding cell. 

"What do we do now? The plan was catching Hector when he was alone. That in itself would've been a challenge. We can't fight all of them head on." Dapper turned to Ten, trying to glean what he could from her blank expression. 

"Neither of us are in any shape to fight someone of his level. I miscalculated." Dapper frowned at her statement. "When you showed me his bounty, I thought it was too good to be true. It probably was."

The door to the room swung open, and Hector stepped in with several of his crew. "You two have been making a bit of a name for yourself around this part of the world." He said with a smile. He pulled out several old bounty posters, mostly of rookies around North Blue. He tossed them to the floor in front of the two. "John Barracks, Louie the Gun, Deathly Dan. All picked up and dropped off to the authorities by you."

"Why do you think it was us?"

"Shhhhh..." Hector put a finger to his lips. "Don't play innocent. I have my sources. Still, a lot of these guys, all of 'em, they were pretty much scrubs. Why come after me now?"

Ten silently stared at the floor for a few moments, there was no point in hiding anything from this man. "You're a pirate from the Grand Line. Your bounty-"

"It's fake." 

The two paused, looking at the man in surprise as he chuckled silently to himself. "W-what...?" Dapper managed to finally choke out. Three men walked into the room, and Ten immediately recognized them. "The...the men from the bar..." 

"Yep. They all work for me. I had them tail you for days back at the bar. You wouldn't be able to resist such a high bounty. I made sure they were in earshot of you. You're a creature of routine after all. You sat at the same seat every day you went there to scope out new bounty posters." 

"But the wanted poster, it was authentic!" Dapper stood up from the bench. The crew mates pointed their guns at the oversized figure. "Yeah well...let's just say I had to call in a few favors..." He then turned to Ten, a grin appearing on his face. "See...this was all to get in contact with you, little one." Ten looked up at the pirate as he slowly approached her. "My associates are very interested in you. I trust you saw my friend, Mr. Kean? Well, he's a very important man in the Grand Line. Now that I've got you, I'll be officially welcomed into his company. I won't have to live on the margins any more, oh no. Hmhmhmhmhmhm...but first, just to be sure..." Hetor pulled out his flintlock and pointed it at Ten's head. "NO!" Dapper shouted as Hector pulled the trigger, and Ten's head was forced back into the wall. Her body became limp, and she fell to the floor. After a moment of silence, she began to twitch, raising her head, revealing a crevice in her forehead, small sparks sputtering out of the opening. "Yes, it's the right one." 

Dapper turned back to Hector, enraged. "Son of a bitch!" He moved to grab Hector by the throat. Hector quickly unsheathed his sword and drove it into Dapper's abdomen. The owl coughed up blood, as Hector flashed another toothy grin. "See, I only need the girl. You, you're useless. Some old relic from the past, pretending you still matter. This is a new age. One you no longer need to be a part of. Oh, but don't worry..." He leaned in close. "I'll spare you the sadness of being abandoned by it." 

Ten attempted to stand up again, but fell to the floor. Hector gave one last glance over to Ten, then proceeded to pull his sword back, pointed his gun at Dapper's chest, and fired.












Dapper stared wide eyed for a moment, then fell backwards onto the floor. His body became limp, and he converted to his natural form, his small form still inside the trench coat. Ten dragged herself over to Dapper, her vision blocked out partially by static from the gunshot. "Dapper..." She looked down at the owl as he weakly turned his head to face her. "This...this wasn't..." "Ten...it's alright...it looks like my story's ending here. It was only a matter of time for me." He meekly smiled as he looked up at her. "Just....just know...that I was...I was always your friend. I always will be..." Ten silently stared down at the owl's form as it lay still. 

Hector turned back to one of his crew mates. "Contact Mr. Kean, tell him we're going ahead with the plan, now that we've got the package." 

_"Aye sir."_ Hector turned around and exited the room. "I'll give you some time alone."


----------



## Vergil (Mar 4, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates + chocolate.*

“Exploding fist….?” Kagami stroked her chin having heard of the man’s ability. Having been borne from two devil fruit users the concept was not foreign to her. “Exploding chocolate!”

“What?” Teri looked at her in confusion. She’d known that she was crazy and stupid but she was rarely both at the same time. 

“Ok ok, you make the chocolate fire out of that thing and he’ll make it explode! It’ll be like an orgy of fun. They’ll taste the delicious sweety goodness and be reformed!”

“No.” they both said in unison. 

“Aww. But I’m your Captain and…”

“No.”

“Crap. Fine, let’s just do this the boring way and kick some ass. I swear you guys are no fun. Especially you Bombera, all those times you told me you were cool and that was just a lie!”

“You literally just met him!” Teri said incredulously. 

“Ok baby!” she said looking at her briefcase and dismissing Teri’s chat, “ Gimmie something good!” 

The case shifted and once again turned into a big water gun.

“Oh for heaven’s sake! You’re just not going to be happy until I use you are you?” she said hlding up the water gun to her face.

“She’s talking to a water gun, correct?” Bombera remarked.

“Yup.” Teri sighed.

“Ok just making I wasn’t the only one that thought she was crazy.”

Again Kagami paid no heed and filled up her gun with melted chocolate. “My plan will work! Taste my wrath!” she cried out and sped out of cover towards the window of the factory firing hot chocolate at the guards, hitting them in the face with every shot. Some went into their mouth which caused them to lick their lips and eat it, which in turn caused them to be distracted for a while, leaving enough of an opening for Teri and Bombera to clean up. Of course that wasn’t her intention but it was just how things seemed to work out for the young Captain. Kagami kept firing and occasionally fired backwards at Teri and Bombera and more often than not into her own mouth.

"Mmmm. Nummy!"


----------



## kluang (Mar 5, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates + chocolate.*

"YAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!" shout Bombera and he explode his fist into a man face and follow up with an exploding heabutt to the man next to him while Teri is shooting everything in her sight.

"Do we have have a plan here?" ask Teri to Kagami who is laughing as she spray her chocolate all over the place.

"First we make them taste the chocolate and be reform!!!!"

"Then?"

"Haven't thought pass that...."

"We get the mayor, and we make him talk about this bullshit place." says Bombera as he perform a double exploding lariat at his enemy and close in on the mayor. "Cover me!!!" shout the mayor as he signal more of his men to close on Bombera and become his human meat shield. 

"No human shield can cover you for your crime against sweetly goodness and oat and raisin..."

"And Tofu Burgers!!! I hate Tofu Burgers!!!!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*     "Once we have a war there is only one thing to do. It must be won. For defeat brings worse things than any that can ever happen in war." — Ernest Hemingway *​
Zy's rapidly zipping assault clashed with Guan's chaotic electric storm, waves of destruction wrecking the already damaged terrain. The aftermath of their ranged collision was several unconscious bodies being electrocuted with piles of wood catching fire and blazing brilliantly. Ben was momentarily distracted by Tengu, but seemed to have the advantage.

As the flames spread Guan stepped through the smoke, his massive silhouette intimidating as his broad shoulders rocked side to side upon emerging. "Look at you. You're worn out. You're under arrest," Guan spat.

Zy was panting heavily as he stared at the menacing warden. His slow, deep, laborious breaths revealed shamelessly unveiled fatigue. Sweating and trembling in an attempt to remain upright, Zy could barely keep an eyelid raised. "B-bullshit... huff, huff... you know what happens to beautiful guys like me in prison...?" 

"So tenacious. I've already told you there's no escape, didn't I? Just surrender, _boy_!" Guan howled as Widow's Peak continued burning in the background, smoke rising all over.

Zy's trench coat flapped suddenly as spheres glowed around his feet before he shot himself into the air. "Bimu Bimu no... Zy started, before swirling swiftly, a smooth beam slicing in Guan's direction, "Whip!"

Guan was lunging after him, having to jump over the first wave, but the follow up struck his face making it sizzle. Guan flipped backwards, vaguely stunned, and landed with a hard skid, his heels digging up dirt. 


"Thor's..."



"Bimu Bimu..."



*"HAMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*



*"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!"*​


The attacks sent them flying in opposite directions, but Guan being closer to the ground caught the brunt of it, his thick back smacking hard off of the piles of burning debris. Zy, high in the sky, flipped back with slow rotations, his scarf flapping in the air.

Too exhausted to even bother softening his fall, Zy's upper back thudded against a burning house, and he rolled off of the roof shingles to collapse onto his hands and knees. Head sagging, Zy wearily lifted his face, and his bleary eyes caught the sight of Guan approaching him as if nothing happened.

"What? Did you think you would win? Escape? Sorry kid, but you're underestimating me. It'll take more than that to stop me," Guan boasted as he stood above Zy, feet by the worn out combatant's head.

Bangs blocking a single eye, Zy's eye glinted with unrestrained but sudden malice as he said, "Switch it, chum. _You're_ underestimating me." 

Guan was stunned when Zy dived into a lunge, unleashing a beam at point blank range. The large Warden dived backwards, but a harsh blow to the back of his head made him stumble forward, almost blanking out. Shit... you... rotten little son of a bitch! He's attacking my blind spot! Guan realized while shaking off the pain of his now throbbing head.

Running ahead, arms to his sides, Zy paused once he neared Guan and flipped over his head when his larger foe sought him out. Once overhead Zy elbowed downward, first making Guan buckle before a beam punched onto the top of his head, sizzling, that now unbridled fury unchecked.

Guan threw a stunningly fast kick, which was narrowly blocked by Zy with both arms, who immediatey went flying into a wall with his arms nearly broken. "Brat! I've locked up thousands of rookies like you! I am the Storm Bringer! You're just another victim!"

With a house masking his attack Zy said, "Pfft. If you're going to brag, do it gloriously." Aiming through the hole with his index finger pointing at Guan, Zy held a look of cool anger. "Bang." A thin beam moving at Zy's current top speed, making it difficult to see struck Guan in his only functioning eye.

"ARGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" Guan suddenly bellowed as his only working eye bled, and the mighty warden began thrashing about violently. While rampaging Guan sent electricity flying in random directions, shocking ally and foe as thoughts of his ultimate fear tormented him... blindness.

"G-Got you..." Zy tiredly said as he took a stumbling step forward, only to fall. Ben fell at the same time, unconscious due to Guan going berserk. 

"Z-Zy..." Pek moused her way across the battlefield, kneeling by the fallen pirate to pull on his arm, aiming to tuck it over a shoulder. "Let's get you out of here..."

"T-the bags..." Zy panted, forehead on the ground as he drowsily snatched the drooping arm away that she lifted. "Get the beli..."

"You're crazy... why...? Why does it mean so much to you?! More enemies will come, just get up!"

"A prince... has to be rich... doesn't he...? My father... should be a king... just like Kaiser D. Winter... I don't care what happens to me... my body... or my life... but don't you dare... halt my progress... or I'll fucking kill you... I'll never... leave my treasure behind...!!" Zy's eyes had uncharacteristic intensity in them as he glared up at Pek with his messy purple hair blocking an eye.

"I-I... I've got it... but you..." Pek stammered, before realizing that Zy was unconscious. Pek weakly started dragging him despite his plea, by the scarf, using her teeth. The treasure she took in hand, gripping it also as tears stung the corner of her eyes from the effort. I... I think I'm finally... starting to understand you...

_*Meanwhile, in the West Blue...*_

"My son should be back soon," said King Arthur as he sat on a throne. His wife, Gwen, sat by her husband's side nodding worriedly.

"Merlin, is he still running around playing warden?" Arthur asked.

Merlin, his 'mage', said, "I'm afraid so, my Lord. Apparently he's still working under the codename Guan in that Oda forsaken prison, seeking to make his way up the ranks. Still, I have some disturbing news..."

"What...? Tell me," Arthur said while glancing towards the nervously sweating mage.

Merlin explained the battle of Widow's Peak the best his ability would allow with a fist to his mouth, clearing his throat when he finished.

"He _what_?!​


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2013)

When Irving moved to Greenwood, he expected to life a relatively peaceful life where he didn't have to worry about where his next meal will come and could sleep soundly without fear of jaguars trying to kill him. Fast forward several months later and he was stuck in a boat in the middle of the sea, shanghaied by pirates who burned down his new home.

The girl cleared her throat, giving the taller man an irritated look. He reached for the inner folds of his suit and procured a map of the region. ?A convoy carrying a shipment of weapons and ammunition is being transported to marine base G15. A large profit can be made in ?acquiring? this stock. ?

?And you want me to do what, exactly? I?m a vet, not a pirate!? Irving protested. Attacking the marines was dangerous and suicidal and even if he agreed to join them what could he do?

?Well, you ain't much of a fighter I can tell you that, you mook, but there's been word of some jungle boy who lived in the jungles at Anaconda Archipelago attacking pirates trying to get some tasty jungle grub or what have you. No one really knows what the mook looks like, but there's word that he's got an ugly looking scar and even uglier blue hair. " The girl poked a discolored scar on Irving's chest. "Now, we ain't saying it's you, but ain't it serendipitous that some mook who took down a bananagator like it was nothing looks exactly the same as a mystery jungle man who took out a 50 man pirate crew all by his lonesome?"

"There was only 35 of them." Irving corrected. Damn! He wasn't supposed to say that.

"How fortuitous." The tall man clasped his hands together. "Talented men are a rarity in this sea. Your services will be most valuable to us." 

"Now wait a minute!" Had he been uninjured Irving would've leaped out the bed and pinned down both of them. As it was, he could only manage to raise his arm up in a defiant gesture and bolt upright. "The marines have done nothing to me! I refuse to go with your plan!"

"What a shame." The tall man frowned, though you couldn't tell with how his facial hair covered his mouth. "I suppose we will have to attack an easier target."

"Yep!" The girl agreed. "A bunch of supply ships headed for some island where a town got burnt to the ground should be easy enough, right gramps!?"

No, no! Haven't these people done enough already? Greenwood hasn't done anything to these people, he hasn't done anything to them, and yet they were ruining their lives for profit. Irving sunk back to his bed, tired and dejected.

"A doctor will inspect your wounds shortly. When you are fully rested you will be escorted up deck for further briefing." 

"Welcome to the family, you mook."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 5, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain III]​
[Limnos Forest]

With a dull thud the head of a large wolf bounces off the forest floor, it rolls a few feet away as its body falls to the wayside as well. The beast?s eyes were frozen open in terror and its tongue hung from a corner of its mouth swollen with blood. A hurried glance wouldn?t tell the story that this wolf?s head had been taken by a sword, no the jagged rips and tears in the fur and flesh pointed to a predator fiercer than it. But initial thoughts can lie, not too far off stood Cyrus slinging the wolf?s blood from his small sword he rolled his eyes. * ?Wild animals are ? so boring.?* is stated as he pulled the weapon back up under his duster. First the bear then the wolf what other predatory animals did this small spit of land hold? Dinosaurs? No that would be too wild a thought. Tales of those creatures are relegated to strange areas of the Grand Line and New World. 

Pulling his nose to the air Cyrus took in all the scents, being in hybrid mode he could pick up finer detail with his sense of smell than he could with his vision alone, * ?You can stop hiding now, I know you?ve been watching me a while.?* is stated, those ears weren?t too shabby either. Brush rustle, from Cyrus? left a figure steps from the shadows, her dark brown eyes burning with anger, teeth framed by a large scowl. Dressed in leather and fur it was apparent that this young woman was a native of this island.  ?You.? she stammers through her clenched teeth, but Cyrus merely gave her a passing glance, that is until she pulled the spear off her back. * ?Careful what you do next sweetheart.?* he warns now turning to fully face her down. 

 ?Don?t warn me stranger, you?re the one that entered this forest and disrespected its inhabitants.? is replied, that spear being spun until its razor sharp point is aimed at the center of the destruction that has befallen the woodland animals. * ?You speak pretty well for a savage.?* is retorted, still not interested in the weapon that had now been leveled on him.  ?Savage? Speak for yourself you monster. My people live in harmony with this forest, it protects us, and we do our share and lend it a hand when need be.? she returns, her left foot sliding apart from her right. * ?I don?t like what you?re up too; don?t make me spill your blood as well.?* is warned as he watched her feet slide apart.   ?I?d worry about your blood.? she bites, jumping into a sprint she charges. 

* ?Very well.?* is muttered as Cyrus allowed that short sword to fall from its hiding place from beneath his duster sleeve. The spear thrust was quick, but nothing Cyrus wasn?t expecting. What did take him by surprise was the speed she reacted to his counter, the tip of the spear comes across the bridge of his nose, cutting into his flesh under the fur. Eyes wide Cyrus jumps back while the woman rotates backward pulling the spear over her back spinning it over the small of her back making it act as if it were a buzz saw shield. Pulling the paw from his face, Cyrus sees that his tanned fur is stained red, * ?I?m impressed.?* he compliments looking pass his hand toward the woman who still had that spear lined up on him. * ?First blood is yours missy.?* he adds, his hand dropping back to his side. The woman cuts a grin,  ?I warned you ?? she catches the thought in mid-sentence however, Cyrus now bearing down on her from above.

Those wide yellow eyes cut upward as she dives to the side, the tip of Cyrus? sword just missing her. Her spear fires off toward Cyrus, but he easily blocks the attack and deflects it way. Thrusting with a quick jab he brings the cutting edge of Jr. across her right arm. She breaks from battle this time, and lands a yard or so away from Cyrus, her left hand clamped firmly on her injury. * ?Point two for me.?* Cyrus smiles, his eyes flashing evil.  ?This isn?t over yet, I?ve yet to show you what I?m truly capable of.? she replies spinning the spear over to her other hand as she released the cut. ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 5, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XV]​
[Sun Falls, Marine Prison]

Kai took his time, the clank of the keys hitting the cold floor didn't make him leap to action. No, he just shot her a distrustefull stare while mulling his next move over. 

"Tell the musclebound mongrel I said hi." He gave her that message just as she left, Kai had no intention of following her or going after Annie. Kai was wonderfully whimsical and hilariously logic defying at times, he wasn't an impulsive moron. He hadn't wanted to be involved in what Annie dragged him into to begin with, sure it would've been nice to give her what she had coming but this clusterfuck had been snowballing at an insane rate.

Something he could care less about was going on here between Annie, these wolfdudes, marines and Jura. What this exactly was? Well any curiosity he had was outweighed heavily by any concern he had about Jura's presence here and what implicated. If there was one thing he had to be careful about at this point, it was attracting the attention of either the Danziker family or Cipher Pol. And the problem really was running into some connected to CP generally meant that the Danzikers would get wind of it as well.

So, Kai had no problem at all with putting aside petty emotions and just getting out of here. With that heavy and drained body of his, he got up on his feet and used the keys to release himself. Would've been nice if the handcuff keys would've been able to unlock the seastone set he had on but it wasn't that easy. Taking a apart of a pair of pens taken from the dead guard. His lips were blue because of the ink later, but his improvised pick set got the job done. All those years on Agoge hadn't been for naught. 

He slipped out the same way they entered, he wanted out as quickly as possible but they those two pains, those Xingese pains not the two Ds, somewhere down to a lower level. He backtracked and headed, making short work of the guard that happened to be losing his battle against the sandman and didn't see the punch that fasttracked his journey to dreamland. 

Taking his keys now, the door he guarded let to a passageway. The security beyond that was light. Just locked doors, the final one leading to a massive chamber. In the past used for group prayer, now it was used to contain countless of captured refugees chained together in long rows. Apparently they would be send of by the dozen at a time. 

"What the fuck is going on here?" This was the last thing he expected, what were they doing with all these people?


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 5, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Outside Seashell Inn, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Cyler took the silence as a no, "of course not. You wouldn't let go of your blade even if it costs you your life... Just don't do anything that would jeopardize your healing." Cyler left the room and could feel the absence of his chibi within him. He held onto the knife that was given to him by the people in the inn by tucking it into his back pocket. Walking out he joined up with Diego and looked down on the people who were injured as they walked by. He didn't notice the carvings and decorations that littered the area. What caught his eye was the crystal in the center. "Diego, lets take down those two and get out of here. Johnathan is stuck healing from his wound which is really the only thing keeping us here. Those two are threats to us and his healing." Cyler's mood had changed after losing distance with his chibi and realizing how he doesn't have a sword to become the greatest swordsman in the world. To drive the thoughts away he asked a question. "What is that thing?" He said pointing at the crystal.

*Fin Coral
East Blue>Marine Holding and Processing of the East Blue*

A distinct accent interrupted the mood. "Let go of my captain." Javier released his hands from behind his back to reveal his true allegiance. Tattoos covered his hands, written on them were symbols of clocks, and two words; Clock Stoppers. "I am the hands of clock stoppers, Javier Gizmo. Master hypnotist." He rose his hand and out of his sleeve dropped a chain and a hand held clock. Fin stood there in disbelief, with a couple of metronomes Fin was under his spell. Fin woke up to the shaking of a blond marine. "Dammit, what happened? Are you dead?" Fin snapped back into consciousness and startled her by trying to get back up only to feel the sting of the ground underneath him. "I was tricked, my mentor was a pirate." She stood back and looked at Fin, "so your ship was taken over. I read up on who your mentor is. He is no push over. Those pirates must be strong or just clever. Any way, you can't just let them take your mentor away." She turned and fixed her glasses. "With my devil fruit power, I can not only see long distances, I have special eye sight abilities. For example night vision, heat vision, and x-ray." A telescope grew from her right eye, she scanned the horizon and found a heat signature. The telescope tightened. "Two, people and an animal." A quick click was heard. "Yes, its them." She turned, retracting her telescope, and helped up Fin. "They are located that way. Do you need help getting to them, a ship perhaps? Maybe back up?" Fin followed her hand that pointed to the horizon and then shook his head. "I made this mess and fell into their trap. I will end this myself so I need get the prisoner back and arrest his lackey." Fin brought out his bubble gun and switched it to foam mode. Holding down the trigger he covered him self in a bubble coat.


----------



## kluang (Mar 6, 2013)

kluang said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates + chocolate.*
> 
> "YAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!" shout Bombera and he explode his fist into a man face and follow up with an exploding heabutt to the man next to him while Teri is shooting everything in her sight.
> 
> ...



Bombera runs towards the group and smash them head on and the group is scattered due to his explosive tackle. "Mayor!!!!" shout Bombera and Teri quickly moves forward and subdue the old man. "Calm, down we got him." says Teri and Bombera stop at his track and Kagami moves forward and look at the mayor with a victorious smirk.

"Let's have a little chat shall we....." says Bombera as he moves towards the mayor.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 6, 2013)

*Mason - joining the lucky die pirates*

His faithful explosive friend was sweating. Ordinarily not a big deal as they were in the desert, only it was night and quite chilly. His sweat was not temperature related but because he had gone several hours without blowing up something. They trailed the pair of fugitives from a safe distance as Mason kept track of them via their footprints and his binoculars. As it was they couldn’t give away their position with a large explosion.

“How about now?”

“No.”

“Now?”

“No.”

“Look! Danger! I need to blow it up!” Aadish pointed to a scorpion trotting past them a few feet away. Mason smacked him across the head.

“Listen when we get to where we need to go, you can use your special explosives…”

“Really!? I’ve always…” Aadish was already getting the big explosives out of his backpack to look at them.

“BUT You have to promise not to bitch about it the entire way there.” Mason pushed the explosives back into the sack.

“Ugh fiiiiiine!” he said throwing his arms up in a mini tantrum, before slamming his hands into his pockets and following Mason.

They were approaching the fresh scent of the ocean and presumably the rest of the Lucky Die pirates. The pair lay flat on a sand dune as Mason looked out to the coast.

“A few ships. Some Marine, some pirates. Heather taught us about this – marines that take bribes for a get out of jail free card.” Mason looked at the scene in front of him and thought about it. “Teri would have been useful here. A few choice shots would make this go smoother. Oh well. I can rely on you right?”

“Does that mean…?” Aadish’s eyes lit up like fireworks and he bounced around. “Where, where?!”

Mason pointed to a stretch of land not too far from the ships. “I want a circle of explosions. Sure-kill stuff but make sure you put a safe zone in there, because I’ll be standing in it.”

“Oh…ohoho…totally awesome!” he slid down the sand dune and sprinted off to the designated destination. Mason also slid down the dune and smiled, a dark tint in his eyes reminiscent of his mother.

It wasn’t too long before he caught up to the two fugitives. They stood around a ship that had a skull and cross bones with snake eyes dice roll in the eye sockets. The ship was large for 6 people; well 6 ordinary people – and these guys were not ordinary. They noticed Mason walking to their ship who scanned through the crew, it was fairly easy to see who was the Captain and who was the fodder.

“Your lackeys need training, even though my brilliance should be accounted for, I daresay even the marine grunts could have tracked your two ignoramuses down.” Mason baited.

“What did you say?” A Neanderthal like voice said as a massive muscle bound behemoth walked towards him

“I’m saying you’re stupid and don’t deserve to be on this ship.” Mason said barely taking notice of him and looking at his reflection in a pocket mirror.

This piqued the Captain’s interest.

“Oh! Is this a formal challenge to join our crew?” her speech was articulate and every letter was enunciated, “because that would be quite fucking sweet! We haven’t had a challenger in, oh, 4 weeks? Wait let me just check my diary. Found island of Yerata, harassed tribe for map, got the map….did we loot the village?”

“No Captain, they were trading in potatoes.” A depressed looking man said who had a log pose around his neck. He sighed and rolled his eyes up into his skull.

“We need potatoes! I love mash potatoes! And French fries! We need to get back and get all the potatoes!” she said heartily, “Just burn down the village and loot them. Come on people we do this everywhere! Now, back to the challenge. Piston, you’ve been challenged and as a rule you must accept his challenge, for that is the challenge law. Is…is there another word for challenge?”

“Summons to contest.” Mason said limbering up.

“Oh goodie, yes that will do nicely. This summons to contest begins henceforth with the winner being the last one alive. Or the only one alive since there are two of you, but hey-ho murder away!” she said pointing flamboyantly at the pair of them. 

“Ha! I’m gonna get you. I’ll crush you with my abs. See these abs. You’re gonna get…hey! Come back here!” Piston and the rest of the pirates were taken by surprise as Mason ran towards the desert. The muscle bound man looked back at his Captain questioningly.

“Well go on! There is no arena or out of bounds, if he wants to run around then you chase him until he’s dead. We’ll wait.” She said shooing him away, “Bring me some cheese!” she demanded as she sat in a deck chair with a telescope.

Piston huffed and trudged towards the desert, but not gaining much ground on the much faster Mason, who was adept at running away. After a short time he got to Mason who was standing with his hands on his knees and crouched over in exhaustion.

“Hah…hah….got you know punk. Piston’s cardio is of herculean proportions. I could run for weeks, without food or sleep or…”

*BOOOOOOM!*

The explosives that Aadish had planted went off like a treat. Sand, blood and meaty chunks poured all over the duo and Aadish went nuts.

“Oh my god! Did you see that! DID YOU SEE THAT?! He was like, ‘argh I’m gonna get you’ then he was like POW!” Aadish jumped around, acting out the explosions with his arms.

“Hehe, perfect my explosive friend, now we take our place on the Lucky Die pirates.” Mason nodded and wiped off some bone fragment from his body.

“But I thought we were on the Stratosphere pirates.” Aadish said confused.

“You get to blow up more stuff with the Lucky Die ones.” Mason said appealing to his friends simplistic nature.

“Oh, OK then. I’m sure we’ll meet up with them later anyway.” Aadish said happily and grinned at the prospect of more explosions.

They went back to the ship, giant arm of their defeated foe over Mason’s shoulder.

“My, my that was quick! And ruthless! And you cheated! I like you already! But only one of you! Lucky die pirates are quite clear that everyone has to have a dice marking and all the spots are taken unless you’d like to try out.” She looked at Aadish.

“He’s my good luck charm. Like when before you roll the dice you blow on it for luck, that’s what he is.” Mason said combing his hair.

“Oh a smooth talker! Tell you what, he can stay on the ship and be all lucky but if a crew member dies mysteriously, he can take their place! Oh that’ll be fun! It’s like having a silent assassin on board! An actual silent assassin!”

“I’m silent!” Pepe the ninja said, “Like the wind!”

“The wind isn’t silent. It goes fwoosh!” the captain said, “But now we’ll have a guy who wants to join and the only way he can is by killing you or by you killing him to retain your place! Gah! It’ll be great, like a murder mystery weekend, only on a ship! Hop aboard matey chums!”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 6, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XVI]​
[Sun Falls Marine Base]

"Tell the muscle bound mongrel I said hi."​
Well, that was it. Now wasn?t it, although Sam didn?t expect him to be jumping with joy she didn?t expect him to be such a sad sack either. Shrugging she turned and looked down the hall, to their west was more cells that led deeper into this forsaken compound, east was more promising to her, there was a visible door at the end of the hallway that more than like led the rest of the base, it was also the direction that Kong had left and the way they brought her in her. Not giving Kai a second glance as he slowly made his move of the keys she was off and through the door, she didn?t have time to babysit a boy with his issues. Sticking to the shadows Sam made her way back toward Kong?s office, when she was brought here she recalled seeing a large room not too far from it. It was the best bet at being where they took Boko, but first she would have to make it easier for her to move around, just in case it wasn?t. Spying a Marine in the distance Sam fell into stalker mode. Pressing herself up against the wall she only allowed herself to move when he moved.

As she got closer to him, she realized that he was a bit bigger than she was frame wise, this was a good thing and she was glad she selected this Ensign as her target. Using a whistle to distract she makes her way around him as he scratched his head, looking around he couldn?t know that he was about to turn into the last hallway he would ever walk. The dark a crevasse built into the wall for decoration was where Sam waited, as he passed by she made her move, her small hands cupping his mouth as she drug him back, his muffled cries of surprise only lasted for a moment as she cut his air supply off, and as his eyes rolled into the back of his head Sam snaps it to the side as hard as she can. A series of pops and cracks echo running the length of the man?s spine, if she would have pulled any harder she may have twisted his head off, like she threatened that paper pusher back on the streets of Sun Falls. 

Allowing the body to gently fall to the ground Sam jumps to work unlatching the buckles on her sleeveless coat. Taking it off she shows off that purple sleeveless turtle neck, under that coat she had quite the figure. Using her teeth she tears a large portion of her coat free, large enough to be head band. Then with the coat still in her mouth she slightly unzips the turtle neck, reviling a sky blue bra. Unfastening the clamp that held the bra together she tears it off before discarding the bra with the rest of her coat. Clamp in hand she does her hair up into a top bun after zipping herself back up. Looking around she makes sure that it?s safe to continue; when she was satisfied she ties the portion of cloth she tore away from her coat around her head making a makeshift bandana to cover up any pink that may have been visible later on. Now came the infiltration part, she started to strip the corpse. The pants were large enough that she could slip them on over her short skirt. Widening her stance she takes the Ensign?s coat and shirt off, the shirt was bigger than she thought, but that merely meant she could keep her turtle neck too, buttoning it she folded the collar up and tucked the tails into the pants so she could button them and tighten the belt. Now fully dressed as an Ensign she put the coat on leaving it open and slides the hat down over her bandanna. 

Now only a close up inspection would betray her, scrutiny that she wouldn?t have to worry about unless she passed a Lycan on the way to the armory.  Tying her coat to the body and stuffing her bra down his undershirt she heaves him up on her shoulder, she?d need to find a good place to drop him off, a nearby trash chute was an Oda given miracle. Dumping the body off, Sam only gains passing glances as she made her way down the hall toward Kong?s office. As she neared the large wooden double doors she fought the urge to bust in and go kill crazy, she needed the Blazefire Sabre first. Pulling the cap down a little further she shoved her hands into her pockets as she neared the larger doors down the hall, yes this had to be the armory. Nothing else would warrant such large and reinforced doors. Like most Marine Bases, Sun Falls didn?t lock down until nightfall, so the Armory was still open, slipping in without a single word she spies a single Marine behind a tiny desk, seemed he was logging her Sabre, his inability to label it properly led to his delay of putting it away, another lucky break for Sam.

The poor sap didn?t even see the attack coming, one of those collapsible blades sliding through his neck, a twist cuts everything, and death is painless like any good assassination should be. ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 7, 2013)

*Kagami*

She sat on the mayor’s stomach with her chocolate gun and kept keeping him until he repealed the ‘no fun’ laws. She then made it mandatory that people come to the party she had so carefully set up to watch the stars. She figured they needed to be started off slowly. 

“Hm – I wonder where Mason and Aadish went…” Kagami wondered as the residents tentatively entered the foray, remembering the rhythm of music and the colours of streamers.

“They were never quite on our wavelength anyway, screw em I say.” Teri said, “Besides, this Bombera can be our resident jackass.” Teri said with a wink and a stuck out tongue. 

The kids all ran around on a sugar high, chasing each other around a rock as the parents held their tongue under the watchful gaze of the three pirates. 

“So where to now Captain?” Teri asked drinking some strawberry milk she made up.

“Awww! You guys have to go?” the kids said in disjointed unison.

“Yeah, generally I think if you destroy a bakery, blow up a mansion and apparently break open a jail, we’re kind of on borrowed time. I’m pretty sure the Marines will have been given a call right?” Kagami asked the tied up Mayor who spat on the ground in disgust. She looked at the parents and the other adults who seemed to understand, from seeing their children happier than they’ve ever been, that fun was important – they wouldn’t allow this to happen again and so the Mayor was powerless.

“So which random direction are you going to point this time?” Teri asked with a resigned sigh.

“I’m not! Let the kids decide! Hey kids, which way should we go next?” They each pointed a different direction, causing Kagami to laugh. “So we split the difference and go thataway!” 

Teri pulled out the map the Overkills drew and mapped out a course. As it turned out it was to be a fateful one for the crew.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Widow's Peak*​
*Escape from Widow's Peak*​
When Zy came to he was on the ship with Tengu, and sat up, before grunting in pain. Ouch. Everything hurt! Stupid peasants! Absolutely no concept of respect for royalty. Clutching the railing, Zy tugged himself up, teetering. After glancing to the side he spotted Pek assisting Koaj in bringing the mermaid Pek recovered to the ship.

Before Zy could comment, a larger group of slaves also emerged from the thick cloud of smoke now covering the island. "What? No! Hell no! Look at this ship! Look all around it! Does it say Poor Slave Storage anywhere?! No? I didn't think so!" Zy blurted, cane striking the deck to add oomph to his refusal.

"Ignore him," Pek assured the worried looking slaves. The first slave nodded, and took a step towards the ship, and a beam hit the ground near his feet.

"I wouldn't do that if I were you, matey." Zy calmly informed the trembling slave. "Snagging a mermaid or two is one thing... _this_ little act could be seen as directly challenging the World Government's order of things. Slavery is legal, why in the hell would I stick my neck out for a bunch of googly eyed buck toothed strangers? No offense googly eyed buck toothed strangers."

"None taken," a pouting fishman resembling Napoleon Dynamite replied, sighing dramatically as his shoulders slumped.

Pek shot Koaj a coy smile, and suddenly yelled over her shoulder, "Wow, an expert treasure hunting pirate like yourself is going to miss the opportunity to pillage! Fine, you heard the man! Go forth and tell the world of the _*Cowardly*_ Prince of the Sea~!"

"You bitch," Zy muttered, sneering at her. "Get on before I change my mind!"

As they hurried on Pek stood her ground, waiting. When Kane emerged from the smoke, at last, the girl recognized her mother. Pek ran over, an emotional laugh escaping her as she dove to hug the approaching drill-man. "You did it! I.. I thought.. I.." Pek had a hug for Kane, and a hug for her mother Vera, tears welling for a second time that day.

The second mermaid, this one far younger, plopped onto the deck of the ship to stare at Tengu. He was unconscious. A cold dainty hand rested on his forehead in an attempt to wake her initial savior. When he didn't seem to rouse, she inched her back to the side of the ship and silently watched him sleep.

"Well then, shall we be off? Set sail~" Zy said with his hands dramatically placed upon his hips as he stared at the burning island.










​
"YOU SON OF A BITCH!" A rock was thrown at Zy, pegging him in the chest. "YOU DESTROYED OUR ISLAND!"

"FUCK YOU!" Zy blurted back, rubbing his chest and wincing.

"YOU'RE A MONSTER! I'LL NEVER FORGET YOU, YOU PIECE OF SHIT!" A woman screamed, flintlock in hand, which was fired at Zy's head.

"YOU CRAZY BITCH! HOW DARE YOU FILTHY PEASANTS FIRE AT ME! AFTER I JUST SAVED YOUR UGLY MUGS NO LESS! SUCK IT!" Zy screamed back, striking rude poses and gestures at the islanders. 

"DIE!" "KILL HIM!" "YOU SON OF A BITCH!" "I'LL NEVER FORGIVE YOU!"

Zy traded insult for insult as the ship drifted away, flicking them off at the end of it. "IF YOU WANT ME, COME AT ME! YOU'LL HAVE TO GET YOUR SMELLY ASSES OFF OF HOBO ISLAND FIRST, BITCH!"

Panting after exchanging verbal warfare, Zy made his way past the celebrating slaves to find Pek who was busy holding her mother. "That Rare Island... tell me where it is. I want that Magical Egg." 

Pek blinked, and nodded, running to the front of the ship. "Deals a deal!" She took to the helm, steering the ship while Zy watched with a surprised blink.

"What..? My dad was the _best_ sailor." Pek replied, and then looked forward with an eager smile.

"Eh? Whatever," Zy replied with a yawn. Stretching, he said, "I'll be in the great cabin with my goodies."

Entering his cabin, the door shutting behind him, Zy's eyelids slumped. The damage on his body was immense. "Heh... saved an island... fucked with the slave trade... stupid as hell, but... not bad, 'ey Zidane?" Zy whispered before crumpling onto the floor boards. He fell asleep before even reaching his bed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 7, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
Widow's Peak
_____________

*Thump.*

With a devastating crash, the chunk of metal smashed against Billy's skull, Kane bringing it down on him with all his strength, finding strength in his frustration and anger. "Try and interrupt me now, friend!" He roared, his opponent's skull cracking underneath the stress of his attack, before the gunslinger collapsed and crumpled onto the floor. 

Sighing, Kane exhaled in relief. That was one of the most dangerous fights he'd ever been in, he reflected. Most of his other fights were just against common muggers. This time it was against a seasoned bounty hunter with actual, working guns, instead of the usual which had muskets which jammed halfway through. Looking up, the blue haired pirate frowned. He had already made the decision when he entered the building. He'd collapse the island's auction house with his own hands and drills. It was a crime against everything he believed in, and quite possibly just a crime in general! At the very least, it might leave the Wrecker Crew's mark on the island and make them more infamous or something. 

And so, he got to work, and counted the pillars of the auction house. There were five. One in the centre, and one at each corner of the building. If he did the one in the middle first, and did the rest in a clock-wise movement, he could get them all down and still manage to escape the collapsing building. Taking up a drill, Kane swung his arm back, and launched it forward, shooting his drill through the air and against the large white structure propping up the auction house in the middle, blasting straight through it. And with a satisfying 'crash' sound, it toppled, blocks of white painted bricks raining onto the ground with loud thumps. It felt great.

Moving to the next one, he drilled through it, before moving to the one after that, and the one after that . . . before finally finishing it. Digging through the last one, Kane quickly made a bee line straight for the exit of the building before the already shaky building finally began to collapse, the roof caving in on itself, before the walls began to fall apart. By the time he had made it out, what had once been a scar on the island's liberty was nothing more than just a large pile of wood and debris. The mermaid that he was meant to save and apparently ran(?) out during all the chaos and was outside waiting.

"Oh, hey." Kane greeted.

"You . . . " She stared. "What did you _do_?!"

"I, uh, won?" Kane points to the wreckage behind him.

"You just destroyed the auction house!" She shouted, flailing her arms about in panic. "Now you're going to be a wanted criminal!"

"Lady, who the hell do you think I am?" Kane shouted back. "When the bitches speak of the Wrecking Crew. The digger, and the man who shall pierce the heavens . . . " Widening his feet, Kane looked down at the ground and extended a single finger pointed to the air, striking his signature pose. "They're talking about me. Kane Newman!"

". . . what?"

*Beat.*

"Look, the point is, that I'm already a pirate. It doesn't matter if I get attention for this. All that's important is that you're free, and that the auction house is destroyed." Kane explained, before turning around.

He admired his handiwork for a moment, wiping away beads of sweat from his forehead. Approaching the ruins of the once building, Kane took his katana and stabbed it into the ground, as if marking a grave. That, and he needed to get rid of it. It was kind of battered and broken.

 "I did a good job." Kane muttered idly, taking off his suit and picking up his trademark red, tattered cloak along the way and tying it back around his neck. "Much better." That suit was way too stiff for him. He liked his freedom. 

Turning back to the mermaid, Kane gestured. "Come on, let's go. Your daughter is waiting for you."

The journey back to the ship was easy. Having dug tunnels all his life, and needing to remember the route back, remembering the way back to somewhere came natural to him. That, and the boat kind of stuck out, so all he had to do was just walk in the direction, before climbing on the thing left out, entering his room and collapsing. Without another word, and without checking to see if his friend had returned, Kane fell asleep, with nothing but the sound of the calm seas . . . and the shouting and screaming of Pek and Zy to keep him company.


----------



## Abbil (Mar 7, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / Widow's Peak, catching up*

Koaj eyed the woman-turned-spider coldly, panting harshly.  She'd been doing well until Web-Ass here had transformed, and was certain she could still come out on top now that she had a better sense of the monstrosities reach...  But Zy's reappearance saved her the trouble.  She was tempted at first to stay behind, take the bitch down quickly and with no fuss...  But that comment about doing it for the kid's sake stopped her.  She glanced over, frowning at the unconscious Pek.  She had been pretty cool to Koaj...  And it seemed that perhaps the idiot with the beams was starting to show at least a modicum of respect as well.  Nodding, she darted off through the streets, following the trail of the mermaid thief.

Ignoring the screams of the wounded and dying, paying only enough attention to the already dead to avoid stumbling, she focused completely on her target, smirking as the dog turned on the bastard, she took advantage of the situation and the ample amounts of blood spilled, a puddle of crimson fluid shifting under Harvey's feet, causing him to loose his footing during his struggles, slipping and falling backwards with a comically surprised look on his face.  The heavy bowl containing the mermaid came down as well... Crashing onto his legs with a sickening crunch.  Smirking, the red haired doctor slowed her approach.  "sound you just heard?  That was your legs.  The pain should be catching up to you about, mmmm....  Now?"  As the screaming started, high and agonized, Koaj shook her head at Harvey.  "Idiot.  This should teach you to go up against your betters."  Stepping lightly around him, she frowned at the bowl.  "Well, this is going to be shitty..."  She grumbled before setting her weight against it, shoving hard.  She ignored Harvey's further shrieks of pain at the movement, glancing back once more to assess the damage.  "Well, you'll not walk again."  She predicted calmly before continuing laboriously on her way.

The trip back was, indeed, shitty...  But after slicing a few attackers open, the rest decided to keep their distance from the blood soaked woman and her burden.  "OOOOOI!!  LITTLE HELP HERE!!!"  She called out, finally reaching the ship, encouraged by the lack of spider bitches running around on deck.  A smile broke out on her face as Pek hurried down the plank, Koaj pausing long enough to pat her affectionately on the head, heedless of the bloody hand print she left in the process.  
The next few minutes passed in a blur as she caught her breath, watching the newcomers and Zy's treatment somewhere between amused and annoyed.  She watched her 'captain' head off to his cabin carefully, frowning slightly.  _First things first..._  Striding up to Pek's side, she took the girl's chin in her hand, looking her over carefully. 

"You seem no worse for wear...  Good."  She nodded.  "If you feel dizzy, weak, or nauseous, come get me."  She demanded before heading towards Zy's door, waving one of the more healthy looking escapees to follow her.

Not bothering to knock, she flung the door open, sighing in irritation when she spied the purple haired man sprawled in the floor.  "You.  Pick him up."  She told her newly acquired assistant, slinging her bag off her shoulder.  From the looks of things, she had a lot of work to do, patching this one up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_The Tragedy of Lord Balthazar Montegue..._
Balthazar blinked back hot tears as he gazed up wide eyed at the pistol offered to him. Fitzroy, the old steward of House Swann, cradled the single shot pistol between trembling hands, dead and hollow eyes focused on the trigger. 

“The only question now is who deserves the comfort of this bullet?”

The bloodcurdling screams of Lord Manfredd Swann echoed from within the cathedral chamber as if in answer. Suddenly the pistol seemed more like a salvation. Balthazar snatched away the pistol from Fitzroy, still in disbelief over what he was about to do. "I don't deserve this," Balthazar whimpered, awkwardly pointing the pistol at his temple. The shot rang out, white hot pain followed by blissful nothingness. An eternity passed until finally a voice called out to him from the darkness. Balthazar awoke to blinding white lights. "Am I alive?" he murmured, his voice barely above a hoarse whisper. 

"You had a close call Lord Montegue," replied the voice. "Thankfully your shot went slightly astray, allowing us to revive you." 

Balthazar's vision slowly cleared. A masked face appeared into view, bald head, eyes hidden by jet black lenses. He looked familiar for some reason. 

"Who are you?"

"Dr. Volk at your service."

_Six months later..._
Balthazar struggled against the tight leather straps binding his wrists and ankles to the hospital bed. How long had it been? Two days? Two months. The drugs made it so hard to keep track of time. Two orderlies entered the room. "LET ME GO!" Balthazar howled at them. "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM? I WILL HAVE YOUR HEADS FOR THIS!" 

The orderlies exchanged amused glances. One grabbed him by the right arm while the other produced a long syringe filled with a clear liquid. Balthazar writhed in fear as the silver tip of the needle pressed close to his flesh.   

_A year later... _
Balthazar stared blankly at his reflection in the mirror, drooling out the corner of his mouth. _Who am I?_ He couldn't remember. He used to be someone important though, that much was certain. Dr. Volk entered the room. "How are we doing today Lord Montegue?" 

That's my name, he thought with a vacant smile. I'm a Lord.  "I want to go home..." Balthazar mumbled. 

Dr. Volk stepped beside Balthazar and sighed. "I'm going to be very honest with you my lord. You have no home to return to. As far as the world is concerned Balthazar Montegue perished in the flames of Mariejois, nothing more than a fool destroyed by his own lust for power." He rested a sympathetic hand on Balthazar's shoulder. "This is your new home now."    

_Two years later..._
A deafening explosion rocked the laboratory. Balthazar staggered through the smoke filled corridor. More then once he nearly tripped over a body, a doctor or a nurse. Beyond he could hear gunfire. An orderly barreled past him like a bat out of hell. Balthazar called after him. "Wait! What's going on?!" The orderly stopped in his tracks, glancing uncertainly at Balthazar. "Everything's gone to shit.  Someone's targeting all the key World Government assets from the inside."  

The words barely registered. Balthazar suddenly recognized the orderly. "You're one of the people who hurt me..." He took a step towards the man, eyes flashing blood red. The orderly made a run for it. A second later his screams filled the corridor. 

"I told you I would have your head!"

_Right now..._ 
Balthazar stabbed emphatically at the air with his salad fork, spittle flying from his mouth as he recounted his brave last stand. "I drove Paulsgrave Williams back with my fiery greatsword Heartsbane. Just as I was about to finish the Bone Monger off, my treacherous wife, Helen Swann, stabbed me through the back..." 

"That doesn't sound like the Helen Swann I know," Izzy put in bluntly. 

Roy nearly spat out a mouthful of wine. "You know Helen Swann?"

Izzy nodded matter of factly. "She and my mom are old drinking buddies." 

Roy scratched his head. It suddenly occurred to him that he knew nothing of Izzy's background. Before he could ask more on the subject, suddenly Balthazar slammed his pudgy fits against the table. His eyes momentarily flared a glowing shade of crimson. "You dare call me a liar?!" His voice took on a feral and guttural tone. All at once the chamber became dead quiet. The mermaid in the corner paused her harp music, eyes filled with fear. 

Roy moved to diffuse the situation as quickly as he could. "Please excuse the girl my Lord Baron. She's a jokester this one." He glared pointedly at Izzy as he said the next words. "Sometimes at her own peril." 

Balthazar took a deep breath. It seemed to take some effort on his part, but he managed to calm himself. "Apologies. Though it was so long ago, the trauma is still as fresh to me as if it was only yesterday." The table was cleared, and with it the time for banter. Balthazar hopped off his chair and waddled up to Roy. "You may stay the night in my palace but in the morning I want your decision. Join my organization..." He paused and glanced at the slaves who stood by the wall. "Or choose a different path." 

Roy bowed his head low. He had other ideas of course. "I always find the right path."


----------



## kluang (Mar 8, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Kagami*
> 
> She sat on the mayor’s stomach with her chocolate gun and kept keeping him until he repealed the ‘no fun’ laws. She then made it mandatory that people come to the party she had so carefully set up to watch the stars. She figured they needed to be started off slowly.
> 
> ...



*Bombera
*
"All seems to end well, except for the separation of your former friends."

Kagami, Teri and Bombera turns around and sees an old man sitting atop their ship. Bombera recognize that man, is the man from the factory. "My name is Hector and I'm an archaeologist."

"Good job for bring back the smile to this island, unfortunately the marines are heading here as we speak." says the old man and he slowly climbs down from their ship and unveil a small boat. They saw the symbol of a white sakura on the boat's hull. "You better get moving young'un and hope you like that island you choose." and he throws a rainbow diamond to Kagami.

"Why do you help us?" ask Teri as the old man sets up his boat and Kagami admiring the multi-colored stone. "You are an interesting bunch, but not the only interesting bunch. There are people, new rookies moving from all four corner of the world and a few have caught the eyes of the powerful and the ruthless."

"And us?"

"Who cares? Piracy is not about how hard you can hit but how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. How much you can get hit and keep moving forward."

"Nice one cap."

"You call me captain now?"

"What choice do I have...."

"Before, what do you mean by the separation of our friends? WHat happen to Mason and Addish?"

"They choose a different path, sad to say." and Hector climbs up on his boat and reveal several sea shell on its back and it shoots the boat forward away from the island as he waves them goodbye.

"What is that thing?" ask Bombera who is pointing to the raibow diamond.

"Who cares adventurers awaits us on that place!!!!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2013)

*Roy/Phoenix Pirates/The North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy swan dived onto the ultra lavish four poster bed. He was surrounded by all sides by the trappings of opulence and power. He turned and stared up at the gold enameled ceiling, a far cry from the leaky roof of the tiny cottage he and his mother had lived in. A man could certainly get used to this life. Such a life could also make a man soft, he reminded himself. Midnight came quickly enough. Roy reached within his captains coat and produced a tiny little orb. He held the orb delicately between his thumb and forefinger. An earbud, Izzy had called the strange device. It was certainly a far cry from talking snails. "The wonders of modern technology," Roy said aloud as he placed the bud into his right ear. 

All he had heard at first was static. "HELLO!" Roy shouted. "IS THIS THING WORKING?"

A familiar voice cursed on the other end. "Dammit Roy, you almost blew out my ear drum!" Izzy exclaimed, from a whole other wing of the palace but sounding as if she was right beside him. "Just speak at a normal level. The microphone will pick up your voice just fine."   

Roy nodded. "Right. Let's try this again." He cleared his throat, his expression becoming very sober. "Baby Bird this is Millennium Falcon. Do you read me?" 

Izzy sighed audibly. "Do we have to use codenames?" 

"Of course. We're going to break into a vault after all..." 

They met at the entrance to the Baron's library. The only ones out and about at this time were a few servants and token guards patrolling the corridors. The bulk of security watched the outer perimeter of the palace. "Were you able to find the way in?"   Roy asked Izzy. 

Izzy nodded, flashing him the little screen on her "Smartwatch". Roy saw a complicated  grid which he couldn't make heads or tails of. "During our tour of the palace I was able to scan the  structures of the palace using a sonar detector in my watch. According to the readout there are at least three levels below us. There also seems to be a way in through the back of the library." 

Roy smiled at her. "Good job Baby Bird."

"Call me that again and I'm going to kick you right in the jewels," she hissed.  

Roy gulped nervously. He did want to have children someday. The library, like everything else in the palace, was humongous and over the top, rows of books for as far as the eye could see. In the center stood a giant size mockup of the solar system, wrought in pure gold and silver. The planets revolved ever so slowly around the golden sun like clockwork. Izzy paused before it in awe, gazing wide eyed. Roy patted her on the shoulder. "One day..."  They made their way to a gigantic oil painting of the Baron standing with a flaming sword in his grip. Izzy frowned as she glanced at her watch and then at the portrait. "The door should be here," she said. 

Roy walked up to the side of the painting and swung it open, revealing a heavy duty steel door built into the wall. "You mean this door?" Roy said with a grin. He stood aside as Izzy performed her magic on the lock, enough dials and combinations to give Roy a headache. A minute later the lock mechanism clicked audibly. "Bingo," Izzy declared. The heavy door rumbled open. A row of lights flickered to life one by one, at the end an elevator door. Three levels were marked inside. Roy could barely contain his excitement as they rode down to the 1st level, imagining a vault filled with mountains of gold and rubies. 

What they stepped into was a glorified dungeon, dank and dark. Beyond stretched prison cells beyond reckoning. Roy sighed. "Wrong floor..." He spun about to reenter the elevator. Izzy grabbed his arm. "These people need our help Roy."  Roy glanced at her with an apathetic expression. "Would you have me free every slave in the world as well?" he asked. 

Izzy walked away in disgust. "Fine. Go find your precious gold then." 

Roy glanced from the elevator to Izzy as she stalked away into the darkness. He grit his teeth in frustration and chased after her. "Damn stubborn girl..." he muttered. Roy found Izzy standing frozen before a colossal prison cell, thick steel bars standing well over a hundred feet in the air. Roy's eyes widened as he followed Izzy's gaze. The creature stood seventeen feet tall at the shoulder, a long serpentine neck stretching upwards to the high vaulted ceiling, behind it a massive tail nearly as long as its body. Here was some kind of sea monster out of myth, Roy thought. Its thick scaly hide shimmered a deep shade of sea green in the darkness. Dozens of thick steel chains, the kind used to anchor Buster Call Warships, bound the creatures neck and torso against the metal reinforced wall. Great pains had also been taken to pin its tail against the floor. 

"It talked..." Izzy whispered. 

Roy laughed aloud and strode towards the cell bars, rapping the steel with his knuckles. "Nonsense Miss Roseo. It was simply your imagination playing tricks on you. This is just another brutish monster which the Baron seems to have such a fascination for." 

"Speak for yourself..." the monster rumbled.  

Roy jumped in alarm and leaped into the arms of Izzy, nearly barreling her over. "IT CAN TALK!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 8, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[Of Fish and Men I]​
_[One Year Ago]

?I said get to work you freak of Nature!? a slaver shouts, his bull whip cracking. Deep aqua blue eyes flinch, the tip of the weapon snapping just inches from them. A low snarl follows as a shadow overtakes the man. Eyes widen, but any fear that may be behind those brown orbs aren?t shown. ?Stupid fish, you?re not the master here!? is yelled as the whip is pulled back, it coils like a snake bouncing off the ground with light pats. A scowl covers the man?s face as he whipped his arm forward, like a coiled viper the whip snaps too, hissing toward the slave. The slaver?s eyes widen, the echoing crack he was expecting doesn?t happen.  ?Simpleton, do I look like some lowly fish?? is hissed, a forked tongue flicking between rows of razor sharp, needle like teeth.  ?I belong to a much more noble family.? is added as the large creature pulled. The slaver falls backward as the whip is ripped from his fingers, and a wash of fear crosses his features. 

 ?Reptilia Plesiosauria to be exact you boob.? is added with a snap, those teeth now mere inches from the slaver?s face, ?What the fuck are you talking about?? he stammers, not sure how to exactly react.  ?Finding a home which has been lost, the ability of continuation.? is replied, the slaver sweat drops that didn?t have anything to do with what he said just moments ago. 

 ?Get that slave under control!?

Is shouted from behind, that sleek head swivels on a long serpentine, the slave recognized that voice.  ?Ah, the genius Homo Erectus returns.? he hisses his eyes narrow angrily on the pudgy man as he gave the order.  ?What do I pay you for Hamel? To sit on your ass? Fifty lashes after you secure the slave.? he orders from the safety of his perch. The Slave wasn?t amused though, falling to all fours he digs his hands into the soft soil and the chains that bound him snap like they were made of tin foil. A moment later a large chunk of earth is ripped free and Montegue?s eyes widen.  ?STOP HIM!? is shouted and in a frenzy guards moving all around trying to protect their Baron. 

?Hey fish breath!? the slaver shouts,  ?I?ve told you once, I?m? the slave?s head twisting toward the man that had yelled. But in his haste, the large monster opened himself for an attack. Atop a spear sat a syringe filled with a sedative strong enough to knock a Seaking out is jabbed, it caught the large beast just behind the jaw, a soft spot in an otherwise armored body. 

Not a moment later those large mitts trembled under the weight which they bore, and the large slab of earth is released to sink back into the earth.  ?The dynamic equation of ? sedative to body  ...? not able to finish the large creature tumbles over almost crushing the slaver that had stabbed him. 

 ?Solitary, and make it hurt.? ~

[A day Later]

 ?It?s not screaming, why is it not screaming. I said I wanted it to hurt.? the Baron snaps, but the man in white merely shrugged his shoulders. ?Sire, I?m afraid none of our tools do anything to it, even the softer spots are hard to hurt.? The torturer replies, to which brought a fiery glint to the Montegue?s eyes.  ?Feed him to the Seaking!? he shouts a chubby finger tracing a line to the man that had failed him.  ?As far as the monster, chain him up. Ration him to once a month as well.? ~~ _ 

*[Present]*

[Baron Montegue?s Mansion; Slave Quarters]

Eyes slowly open weakly, the sound of the Baron?s personal elevator pulling the behemoth to the waking world. How long had it been? A little over a year, if he counted his meals correctly and his mind raced in the darkness his eyes didn?t need to adjust as all he has known is darkness for so, so long. In the distance he could hear a conversation, though he couldn?t hear what was being spoken he could tell neither parties were the Baron. No these were completely new voices. Ones that he had never heard before, but whatever it was they spoke on, it ended just as quickly a hint of anger in the air. What seemed like an eternity later a small framed female stood before his home, his blue eyes trace over the girl.

 ?Ah, Homo Sapien a  female. Lovely specimen at that.? he states to Izzy?s shock. Roy wasn?t too far behind, cursing his luck of teaming up with such a stubborn girl. For a moment the Pirate stood transfixed on the beast like Izzy, "It talked..." Izzy whispered to him. Roy found the statement amusing however as he casually strolled up the cell, his knuckles lightly rapping them. 

"Nonsense Miss Roseo. It was simply your imagination playing tricks on you. This is just another brutish monster which the Baron seems to have such a fascination for." he replies, that devil may care smile crossing his lips, what happened next he didn?t quite expect.  ?Speak for yourself ?? "IT CAN TALK!" is exclaimed as he almost bowls Izzy over leaping into her arms. What was this? Scooby Doo?

 ?Of course I can talk, I?m not some Protozoa.? the creature pauses his eyes falling on Roy,  ?Another Homo Sapien, new slaves perhaps?? he asks, but his eyes flash,  ?No, no you have no bindings, guest then. But no Baron? Salvation mayhaps?? is rambled on the tip of his tail lightly flicking off the hard floor.  ?Free me ? ? is stated but after a short pause the large creature remembers his manners.  ?Please.? ~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2013)

*Roy/Phoenix Pirates/The North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy bounced back to his feet, recovering what little shred of dignity he had left after leaping into Izzy's arms. He and Izzy exchanged curious glances. Roy pointed at the creature. "Did he just...?"

"Ask you to free him?" 

Roy nodded. "Right. I wanted to make sure it wasn't the wine." He strode up to the cell bars once again, this time taking in the full measure of the beast. He was an impressive specimen to be sure. Gears whirred within Roy's mind. Oh the possibilities. Roy bowed formally, twirling his tricorn hat into the air with a flourish. "Phoenix D. Roy at your service." He gestured at Izzy. "And this is my companion Isabella Roseo."  

Izzy flashed the creature a nervous smile. "Hello..." 

The monster glanced from Roy to Izzy. "Hmm. Mates perhaps? No. Slight age difference. Tone of earlier conversation also indicates a strained relationship. More likely allies out of convenience..." 

Izzy's cheeks flushed bright red, chuckling. "We're just friends." 

Roy nodded. "Indeed. Miss Roseo is like the little sister I never had." He locked eyes with the monster. "And what is your name oh great sea beast?" 

The creature thought it over, almost as if pondering a riddle. "You may call me Rip-Jaw," he replied finally, seemingly satisfied with the answer. "Now will you free me?" 

Roy was about to reply. Suddenly the elevator beyond thrummed to life. Arguing voices could be heard as the doors opened. Roy quickly scooped up Izzy and flew upwards on a gust of wind. Two guards rounded the corner just as they disappeared. One of the guards had a sleepy expression, rubbing his eyes. "I told you already, there's nobody down here," he exclaimed defensively. 

They both glanced up at Rip-Jaw uncertainly. "Oi, Fish Freak. You ain't seen anyone pass by now did you?" If they had looked up just a bit more they would've seen Roy and Izzy hanging precariously from the rafters of the high rung ceiling, their forms wreathed in shadow. 

Rip-Jaw swung his head ponderously from side to side, chains jangling. "Beyond the rats you mean?" 

The sleepy faced guard glanced at his comrade. "Satisfied?"

"Let's keep going," the other said. He was a hulking brute of a man, fists as large as cinderblocks, face a labyrinth of scars. Before walking off he spat into Rip-Jaw's cell. "Ugly fucker." 

The guards disappeared out of view, their voices fading. Roy descended with Izzy, landing softly upon on a bed of wind. He nodded gratefully towards Rip-Jaw. "Gratitude. Come dawn you'll get your freedom. Just have patience. My companion and I are going to bring the Baron's house of cards tumbling down. If you wish to join us then feel free."  Roy grinned. "The more the merrier of course." 

They dashed towards the elevator, leaving Rip-Jaw alone once again, but this time with the renewed promise of salvation.


----------



## Abbil (Mar 8, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / East Blue*

Put him down on the bed and take the clothes off..."  Koaj ordered her 'assistant' as she knelt down, digging through her bag to fetch bandages and disinfectant.  "... I meant _his_, not yours..."  She groaned in irritation as the runaway slave started stripping his own pants off.  "I would pick a dumbass..."  She mumbled under her breath while she cleaned her hands thoroughly.

A smirk quirked at her lips when she turned around, her 'assistant' having done his task properly once corrected.  "Nice." She remarked with a grin before focusing on the actual needs of her patient.  He was bruised and scraped, but from the looks of it nothing was broken and nothing needed stitches...  It seemed to be mostly exhaustion and the battering that had Zy in such a state.  Getting to work, she carefully cleaned and bandaged what needed it in an efficient manner.  Once done with the front, she managed to get him turned over with her assistant's help, repeating the process with the back.  

She paused, grinning once more when she reached Zy's firm buttocks, marred by a large scrape.  "Ah, would hate to see that scar~"  She mused quietly, grinning widely.  Fishing around in her supplies, she pulled out a small container of oddly colored liquid.  "This is going to sting~"  She warned her unconscious patient with a laugh before beginning to apply the medicine.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Morning soon arrived. Izzy knocked impatiently on Roy's door. "I heard you once already!" Roy grumbled from the other side. Muffled giggles could be heard as well. Izzy raised a curious eyebrow as the door opened. A trio of buxom mermaids sauntered out of the room. Roy appeared at the door, shirt unbuttoned, bleary eyed and holding a wine bottle in one hand. "Until we meet again fair maidens of the deep blue sea," he called out to them.  

"Had fun?" Izzy asked sarcastically.  

"Oh yes," Roy said with a mischievous grin. He yawned. "But I also discovered something very important about that oversized lobster guarding the coast. It turns out that the Baron controls the monster via some doohickey implanted in its brain."  

"Interesting." Izzy thought it over. "That gives me an idea..." 

"Just stick to the plan. While I attend to the Baron you go for the vault." 

"You mean while I release Rip-Jaw and the other slaves first," she corrected. 

Roy sighed. "As you wish. Just make sure you get to the vault as well." He waved dismissively. "Now if you'll excuse me I need to sober up with a long hot shower."  

Roy was just finished putting on his captains coat when the Baron's guards came knocking. They escorted him to a wide sweeping marble balcony overlooking the palace grounds. Roy was greeted by the thunderous roar of the blood lusted crowd, the clanging of sword and shield. The Baron sat on an oversized throne, the king of his little domain. "Isn't it wonderful?" he said to Roy. Beyond was a fighting pit, two slaves fighting a bloody battle to the death. Nearly a thousand cheered from the stands erected around the pit, the poor and down trodden townsfolk who only had these spectacles to look forward to. Suddenly the death blow was struck. A head tumbled through the air and landed upon the hot sands. The roar of the crowd reached a fever pitch. The Baron applauded, then turned towards Roy. "Now then, have you made your decision?" 

Roy nodded."I am at your service my Lord."

The Baron patted Roy on the shoulder. "I knew you were a smart one." He tapped a button on his armrest. The cranking of levers could be heard as an underground platform rose up within the center of the pit. Atop the platform stood a trembling Isham. "But alas, words are wind. Prove to me your loyalty by eliminating this boy who dared to flout the laws of this island. *My laws*."  Roy turned from the Baron to Isham. He nodded soberly. "As you wish." He leaped from the balcony and towards the pit, propelling himself on a spiral of wind. Roy landed onto the hot sands and slowly advanced towards Isham, the crowd beckoning him onward. The boy backpedaled rapidly. His right foot caught on a loose rock, causing him to stumble. Roy loomed over him. Isham raised his arms up as it ward off a blow. Instead he blinked in surprise as Roy offered him his hand. "What are you doing?" 

Roy flashed Isham a grin. "I seem to have a developed a nasty habit of late. I believe they call it a crisis of conscience."   He pulled Isham to his feet, the roars of disapproval greeting them from the crowd. The Baron shot up from his throne, eyes flaring with anger. *"Is this your choice, Phoenix D. Roy?!"* 

Roy thumbed his nose at the Baron. "Time to bring the house down."

_With Izzy..._
Izzy rode the Baron's personal elevator down to the slave quarters. All the while she hoped that Roy would do the right thing. There had been something in him that reminded Izzy of her Uncle Bart but now she wasn't so sure anymore. The elevator doors opened. Izzy did a double take as she came face to face with a squad of guards, among them that hulking brute from last night. 

"Why hello there little one," he said with a near toothless grin.  

Izzy spat a silver capsule at his feet, closing her eyes while tucking herself into a ball. A bright corona of light engulfed the chamber, flash frying the retinas of anyone unlucky enough to stare into it. Izzy rolled past the guards legs, nimbly springing back to her feet. She made it to Rip-Jaw's cell, producing a remote from her vest pocket. The giant fishman eyed her expectantly, flashing her a wide grin filled with long fangs. The sight did little to comfort her. Please don't eat me, Izzy thought nervously. "This remote is set to hack into the frequency used to activate the restraints and cell bars," she said with an obvious hint of pride. It had taken her the entire night to work it out. Izzy pointed the remote first at the locking mechanism of the heavy duty steel bars. A green light flashed above the lock. Izzy whooped aloud in celebration as the bars slowly retracted. "And now for those chains!" she exclaimed.   

"Behind you!" Rip-Jaw growled in warning. 

"Huh?" Izzy turned about, too late as the hulking guard grabbed her by the pony tail and yanked her off her feet. The remote went flying from her grasp, tumbling beside the tip of Rip-Jaw's tail. The still half dazed guard took no notice. Izzy cracked him across the jaw with an upwards kick. The guard took the impact without even flinching. He spit out a tooth, drawing a serrated dagger from his belt. "That was my last good tooth!" he snarled. "I'm gonna bleed you like a stuck pig!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sun Falls..._
Annie drowned her sorrows over a pint of beer. Here she was, a free woman again, with a briefcase stuffed full of beli. All the more reason for her to be celebrating and getting dead eyed drunk. Yet for some reason Annie couldn't escape the nagging feeling that she'd rather be in that cell along with Sam and Kai. Annie flipped a few coins onto the bartop and took her leave. She debated her next move, walking aimlessly along a side street. Annie suddenly found herself thinking of her adoptive mother. She missed the woman. Maybe it was time to give her a call. 

She caught the glint of a whirling knife out of the corner of her eye. Annie swerved to the side as the blade spun past the side of her head, shattering the window behind her. Three hooded figures surrounded her. Another knife came at her. Annie batted it away with a swing of her metal briefcase. 

"It's supposed to look like an accident you fools!" one of them exclaimed. 

"Someone's gonna have an accident and it's not gonna be me!" Annie shouted, morphing her left arm into a curved scythe and slashing the closest attacker across the midsection. The fella staggered to the pavement, hood falling away to reveal the gray muzzle of a lycan. Annie's eyes narrowed. They were members of Wolfsbane. So it was a double cross then. She crossed blades with the remaining two lackeys, steel whirling back and forth in a blur. Annie changed levels suddenly, morphing her right leg into a long chainwhip. Her lycan attackers howled in pain as the spiked whip sliced deeply into their ankles. They collapsed to the ground. Annie grabbed one by his furry throat and pressed the tip of her blade arm against his eye. 

"What the hell's going on here?! Was it Fang who sent you?" 

"Fuck off!" the lycan spat. 

Annie chuckled. "Tough guy huh?" She slowly traced a line  with her blade arm down to the lycan's nether region. "Has this doggie been neutered yet? Let's find out..." 

"Wait! WAIT! IT WAS FANG!" he whimpered.  

"Now we're getting somewhere," Annie said with a giggle. "What's the deal with the three amigo's then, Fang, Kong and Jura?" 

"They run an underground slave trade together. That girl who you and your friends were trying to help out is actually royalty from Nihon." 

Suddenly it all made sense and Annie felt like a such a fool for being so easily duped. She knocked the lycan out with a headbutt then bounded to her feet. It was time to pay her friend Fang another visit.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 9, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sailing...*​
*The Spectacularly Patched Up Beam-Man​*
Zy's shriek was heard deep within his cabin. Koaj woke him with a searing pain. Right in the ass. "EEEYEOUCH!" Zy's voice carried out onto the deck and off into the sea. He woke, and looked around wildly, spotting Koaj and a slave with his pants sagging as if he tried slipped out of them earlier. An eyebrow arching, the sore captain said, "...I'm very expensive, savvy?"

Looking down, Zy checked his body and noted he was in less pain than he remembered. He couldn't help but smile. Well, wasn't this useful! Looking up to face Koaj, he said, "Well then... Captain Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts, the Prince of the Sea... would like to extend an honorary favor of you. Only few can be so blessed to catch my glorious eye~ Consider yourself lucky! Anyhow, I could use someone with your expertise... Doctor, err..?" Zy's hand rolled, as if it urging her to offer a name.

Clambering to his feet, Zy stumbled, thudding onto his chair for his head to sag. "Nn... damn... I can barely move... I, er..." Zy sneered painfully, looking off to the side as if boils were being ripped with his flesh, "T-thanks..."

His grimace fell then, and Zy faced his beloved with a smile. The gold. He'd purchase the most fancy ship on the sea someday... something massive, cool, destructive, stupendous, remarkable... Blinking suddenly, Zy faced Koaj, "Now that you're an honorary member of the crew, let's-"

Before he could finish a slave on deck shouted, "Guys! We're starving!"

Zy swept his scarf around his neck first, secretly his most prized possession, and slipped on the rest of his clothes. "Okay, let's..." Zy fell forward, hands shakily balancing on the desk in his cabin. He was still in that much pain...? "Psh, this won't keep the Prince of the -- zzz..." Zy teetered over, back thumping the floor boards as he immediately fell asleep sprawled out.

*Days later...*

Zy woke up starving, rolling off of his bed to crash. Springing up with a drowsy expression, he smiled, patting his body to see he felt good as new. He owed Koaj. He counted his 'fairly' acquired funds, smiling contently at their success before stepping out to see their ship nearing an island.



Zy approached the front of the ship with his cane, standing with the bottom resting on the deck as he stared at the enormous island. There was something different about this place. Was this really their destination...? When they arrived Pek could be seen directing traffic, former slaves lowering the anchor.

"Well now, doesn't this place just look like it's brimming with goodies~" Zy said with an eager grin.

"Guys, be careful, okay...?" Pek called out as the freed slaves climbed down. From the looks of it, they were intending to make this island their home.

Pek suddenly offered Zy a hand, smiling, and he took it... shaking the girl's hand awkwardly. "What's the meaning of holding hands with royalty?"

Pek rolled her eyes, and then said, "Zy, Kane, Tengu, and of course Koaj... it's been fun traveling with you guys... but I'm going to head back with my mother now. The Rainbow Egg is at the top of that cliff in a cave. You'll be able to get it for sure. So, take care... okay...?"

"Mm. Scamper along then," Zy said dismissively before tucking his forearms on the railing, staring ahead to watch the slaves venture off to gather wood.

"Bye, guys... I'll keep up with your journey! I hope you find whatever it is you're searching for!" Pek called out while tucking a lock of multicolored hair behind an ear. She turned to go, but then hugged Koaj, before whirling around to lower herself onto the spare row boat, her mother taking position to push her along. 

"Now then," Zy said with his fists on his sides. "Time to go find myself an egg~" He jumped down, unsure of whether or not the others would tag along. He approached two of the former slaves, demanding they watch his ship and his treasure, before trotting ahead eagerly.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 9, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[Of Fish and Men III]​
A glint of opportunity could be seen in Rip-Jaw?s eyes, the remote had landed just shy of his tail. If he stretched, just a little than ? yes he could reach it. The button was just in range and the tip of his tail was just able to press it. As before with the cell door, a bright green light burned to life, this time around the base of Rip-Jaw?s neck and suddenly all his restraints went slack.  ?Freedom ?? he quickly muses as he worked to pull the chains from his body as silently as he could. 

?That was my last good tooth!?

The mountainous guard spat, still holding Izzy by the roots of her ponytail. Producing a serrated dagger the big brute only had one thing on his mind, to bleed her like a stuck pig. That wouldn?t do either; you just don?t kill off the better specimens of a species. That was ludicrous. 

?I?m gonna bleed you like a stuck pig!?

He exclaims that dagger tracing ever closer to the poor girl; still partially chained Rip-Jaw couldn?t afford the time it?d take to fully free himself.  ?A trifling lump of enamel and dentine is the tiniest of your concerns friend.? is loudly hissed from the darkness of the cell. The brute?s eyes widen as he feels something snake around his neck, it was Rip-Jaw?s long whip like tail. Just on pure instinct the big man relinquishes his hold on Izzy?s hair, dropping her unceremoniously on her bum. ?Ack!? is spat as that free hand grabs at Rip-Jaw?s coiling tail, the dagger harmlessly bouncing off the hard scale.  ?Inadequate, now ? get over here.? is snapped as the dagger snaps at its base. Izzy can only watch as the large man is dragged into the depths of obscurity. Afraid of what she may witness she averts her eyes. What seemed like hours ticked away, but the expected scream never comes, it wasn?t until Rip-Jaw?s movements were felt that she looked back toward the cell.

From the darkness he seemed to materialize, his hands dusting the other off,  ?I hope he enjoys the ? ? accommodations as I did.? is stated, looking beyond the large fishman Izzy sees that he had chained the guard to the wall with the very bindings that had kept him. The word Baboon clearly etched into the flesh of his forehead.  ?Mammalian hair is so ?? he pauses looking toward Izzy, the finished thought on that statement may seem improper  so he discontinued.  ?My appreciation, small one.? is stated as he twisted his neck like a spiral straw, a series of loud pops echo down the dank hallway as he stretched the rest of his body.  ?I believe this Remote Control is yours.? he states, his tail lowering it to her. Looking around as she took it back Rip-Jaw takes in the rest of the hall. He was planning on free his brethren.  ?It seems that these other confinements are of the antiquated nature, let?s ? shake things up.? he suggests falling to all fours, like this the whole breath of his girth could be seen.  ?If I were you, I?d get behind me.? as he spoke he lifted a back leg, that tail swinging back threateningly.

Izzy realizes that when Rip-Jaw said he was going to shake things up, he literally meant to shake things up. Diving behind his body the tail is swung with force as his leg drops back to the ground. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 9, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XVII]​
 ?Seastone, quaint.? is mused as Sam patted her oldest Friend, Kong at least had some sense about him. If he didn?t have Boko wrapped up in seastone lined cloth, he?d tear this little armory to ribbons.  ?Miss me?? she asks unwrapping it. Lifting the Sabre to eye level she could see her own eyes reflected back at her. In the sheen Boko?s feathery head surfaces,  ?What took you so long? That Marine was trying to molest me Samantha.? is replied with a hiss, yeah ? he was mad. For good reason too,  ?Well, I?m back you don?t have to worry about strangers putting their fingers where they don?t belong anymore.? she retorts eyes rolling as she spun the weapon around, realizing she was still incognito she simply allows the weapon to fall to her shoulder as she looked around.  ?Hey, Boko. I have an idea.? is stated a satanic grin tracing across her soft lips.

 ?Oh, and what is that?? is asked, the bird picking up on the devilish intent in her body language.  ?Remember Marine Base Stone Island?? is asked, Boko within the weapon pondered,  ?You mean Hector?s Kegger?? is asked in reply.  ?Yeah, that one.? ~

 ?You got free faster than I thought you would.? Kong?s voice wafts through the air like an unwanted smell as Sam walked back through the armory doors. Stopping she keeps her head down, so the cap would cover her features, Boko hidden behind her back under that white coat.  ?Come now Sam, you can drop the Fa?ade I know it?s you. Tell me, how many of my Marines have you killed now?? is asked as Kong tapped his foot.  ?If you count those two insects I dropped in your office, five.? is replied her head slowly rising so their gaze could meet.  ?I?m surprised you could restrain yourself, I?m almost impressed.? is replied a hand falling on his gun-blade.  ?Don?t worry; I?ve yet to get started. I still plan on force feeding you your friend?s balls. is replied as four hooded figures step up behind Kong, snouts just visible beneath the shadows. 

 ?Oh, I?m so scared. These Lycans are far more dangerous than the men I cycle through here, so I bid you a final farewell.? he says, turning on a heel.  ?Do what you wish, just clean up afterwards.? he orders walking pass the Lycans.  ?It figures you?d leave the dirty work to your underlings.? Sam shouts, but she only gets a dismissive wave,  ?I?ve had enough fun for today.? is replied, he didn?t even find it worth his time to turn around to speak with her.  ?So be it. Four on one eh, you need more men.? she sneers with a fake smile while pulling the Blazefire Sabre out. With a flip and whirl it was in its bladed form. The Lycans cackle under their hoods, this woman was too foolish. Each produce a vile looking bladed weapon, one even had a net.  ?Let me show you what a real technique is.? she smiles her weapon being held to her side.  ?Trigger Command, Yellow.? Kong freezes, his head turning that one lone eye gazing over his shoulder.  ?Stop her!? he shouts, but it was already too late. Sam?s body flashed Chocobo yellow.  ?Cell of One!? in a yellow blur Sam was darting between the wolves, stopping at the last, the Sabre shifts to its pistol from and she drives the aiming spike up the wolf?s jaw. 

 ?Say cheese.? pulling the trigger a mist of red covers the white uniform she is wearing as the other three Lycans collapse and start to bleed out. Sam twists the lycan she just killed as a gunshot echoes out. The body violently shakes as the round hits it.  ?Dammit!? is roared as Sam dropped the mutt. Traces of yellow follow Sam as the effects of the Color Shift wears off, but she is quickly atop the Marine, their swords clashing with a shower of sparks.   ?I have a secret I must confess Sam.? Kong says pushing the blow off with minimum effort.  ?Me too.? is quickly interjected as Sam produces a detonator.  ~~


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2013)

*Raigo D. Behemoth - The Joker appears!! I*

*RAUUUUUURAUUUUUURAUUUUU*

"Hey, what is happening now?"

*"Dunno, it seems like someone is trying to rob the bank."*

A curious crowd gathers around the area, in the middle of it a high tower with a symbol of Berries as its main characteristic. The sound heard through the whole city is none other but the alarm warning that a crime is being committed inside the building. This, the "Happy-Go-Lucky" Bank is the safest and biggest bank of the whole West Blue; according to the rumors its security is top notch and it has great martial artists as guards and in its top floor the bank hides a big treasure supposedly the earnings of a pretty influential man. Who would be the gutsy person capable of openly attacking such an institution? According to the report, a young man is the cause of all of this ruckus.

Top floor of the "Happy-Go-Lucky" Bank

"Catch him! Don?t let him go away"

*"Yeah!"*

A squad of guards were desperately chasing after someone, the person running in front of them was fleeing at great speed even though the men were trained for this kind of situations, they weren?t able to catch up with the silhouette advancing ahead of them.

"Hey, what is going on here? Why can?t you catch a mere criminal?"a new person appeared, looking down on the other guards. A blond man, wearing a white kimono with red details appeared, a red band surrounding his head; earrings hanging from his ears and cold heterochromatic eyes(blue and brown). A sword with blue hilt hanging from his waist. His presence was overwhelming in that aspect, the best guard of the entire Bank and most likely one of the best fighters of the West Blue: Ryuuchi Hiraga



"S-sir! We can?t catch him! He is just too fast."the subordinate said receiving a hit with the hilt of the sword."You are all useless. Retreat in case he tries to do something else, some of you go down to the street and wait ther efor him, the rest go protect the rest of the wealth this bank is keeping."he ordere, and as he told all the people following the intruder, they went to accomplish their new tasks._"Now lets see how a rat tries to get out from a lion?s den."_he commented mentally and started to move searching for his new prey.

"Huh? They give up already? That isn?t fun."the young man said. Who may this man be? Well obviously he isn?t a guard considering the huge bag full of treasure he holds in his left hand. ; black shorts reaching below his knees  and a pair of orange sneakers.

Unlike many people may think, he wasn?t a typical main character with spiky hair. His hair was completely black and all of it pointing down, his golden eyes radiating a sarcastic feeling and showing a narrowed pupil. His face displaying a playful grin. 

"So you are doing this for fun? You doesn?t seem to be a mere criminal then."the voice called the attention of the black-haired youngman as he turned to look at the person who just spoke."Well you see~ People are really interesting, they wre so desperate to catch me saying thing like 'I will lose my job if I don?t catch him' or 'We screwed up!' all of them were trying to keep their jobs so desperately it made me laugh...Oh and I do need this to keep travelling, I don?t plan on robbbing every single person I find."

Ryuuchi didn?t say a thing at the reasons of this man, they were just too stupid or actually, unreasonable would be the right word. His different colored eyes fixed on the sword hanging from the back of the man with golden orbs however he also noticed the gun on his waist."Are you a swordsman?"he asked thinking that he would have a fine fight for once however the intruder?s words made him annoyed.

"Who knows?~ Anyway shouldn?t you be introducing yourself? I heard it?s rude not to say your name when you are about to cut down someone" the guy spoke with mockery in his voice."Too much bullshit from someone robbing a bank. Still i will do as you please. Ryuuchi Hiraga, nice to meet you."he said not happy at all starting to unsheath his weapon. The robber?s grin became wider.

"Kishishishi, Raigo D. Berserker at your orders. " he crossed an arm before his chest and bowed obviously making fun of his current situation"Please take care of me~"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 9, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain IV]​
Steel on steel rang out as the tip of the young woman?s spear is met with by Cyrus? blade. * ?Come now, I thought you said you?ve yet to show me what you were capable of.?* is remarked in a wise ass manner. The woman?s face flushes red with anger as they separate bounding several meters apart.  ?Don?t mock me you fur faced bastard!? she barks waving that free arm around her fist tightly clenched. * ?Is that supposed to be threating??* is asked with a yawn. As he patted at his mouth she strikes again that spear running linear to the ground at her top speed. Cyrus? ears twitch and again the echo of steel rings out. Rolling Jr. Cyrus deflects the spear toward the heavens. But with all the tenacity of a wolverine the woman keeps ahold of the weapon.

* ?Sticky fingered eh??* is mused, in a flash his large foot connects with the butt of the spear knocking it free of the woman?s grasp. A spinning kick then forces her to stumble backwards. * ?Tenacity only gets you so far though.?* is lectured as the spear fell earthward. The woman pulls a hand to her chest as Cyrus flicks his arm several times, the spear is cleaved again and again until it is little more than kindling for a fire. * ?There is no use in running now woman.?* he states as the girl in leather and fur ducked behind a tree. * ?It?s not like you can outrun me.?* is added with a gleeful snap as he started forward.  ?Who said I was running rabbit?? she asks stepping back into view. In her hands are a pair of wicked looking scimitars whose handles were wrapped in forest vines. 

* ?Now where in that?* he asks looking at her waving his free hand up and down her attire

​
* ?Did you hide those??* is asked as she spun the blades, left and right they crisscross her body as she showed off her ability with them.  ?A girl has to have her secrets.? she replies with a wink before charging in. Cyrus grinned, this was about to get fun. Quickly he falls limp and his body starts to sway. The first scimitar comes within a hair?s breadth of cutting his nose off, but he spins with the motion avoiding the cross chop of the secondary blade. * ?Wind Dancer Style?* is lowly hummed as the blades spin around him, some even shave a slight amount of fur as the two dance in this deadly tango of death. * ?A Midsummer?s Breeze?* is hummed. In a flurry Cyrus engages the girl and the clanging of steel echoes through the forest. The woman starts too sweet as Cyrus counters her every move. Matching blow for blow even though she held the advantage with two weapons. Weaving and bobbing as they dance Cyrus begins to move into his own counter tactics within the Summer Breeze. A lock of white hair is tossed into the air by a strike that was meant to take her head and they again separate.

 ?Yu-you?re pretty good.? she huffs digging one of the blades into the ground to support her weight.  ?Ma-my name is Kiyoko Sakamoto ? you have one?? she asks. Obviously a tactic to buy some time, but Cyrus was game, he wasn?t even panting yet. * ?Some call me the Drifter?* he says flipping one of his long ears to the side. * ?But, if you must know a name. I?m Cyrus T. Cross.?* is added with an amused tone as he righted Jr. * ?Now, if the pleasantries are out of the way. Shall we continue??* he asks. The woman grunts, but draws the sword from the ground. Pulling into a spiraling charge she sets into her second volley of attacks. * ?Wind Dancer Style, Counter Winds??* 

Kiyoko?s pained screams echo across the forest, one scimitar clangs off the ground as Cyrus deflected the other arm with his foot. Stumbling back she falls to a knee, Cyrus twisting her there with Jr.?s blade which is now slid neatly between the radius and the ulna of her arm.  ?Ya-you?re going to break my arm!? she hollers in pain. * ?Isn?t that the point, a battle to the death??* Cyrus asks as he twists more. Kiyoko screams louder, but before she totally lost her sense she strikes back with that other scimitar causing Cyrus to break, leaving Jr. embedded in her arm. * ?Your techs lack polish, but you have promise.?* Cyrus states blatantly backing away. * ?Too bad you won?t live to fulfill that promise.?* is added.  ?Fuck you; I know you won?t use that other sword of yours.? she spits her injured arm hanging lifelessly to her side, she now held the advantage. If she didn?t forget about the Scimitar she had dropped.

Squatting while still keeping an eye on her Cyrus picks the weapon up, and he flashes her a deadly grin. Her eyes widen in fear, this was bad. Injured she stood less chance than she did while not. _?shit?_ is thought and her teeth rattles as she thinks. Tucking her scimitar to the side she breaks into a rapid retreat. * ?I told you honey, you cannot get away.?* ~


----------



## DVB (Mar 9, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

"Diego, lets take down those two and get out of here. Johnathan is stuck healing from his wound which is really the only thing keeping us here. Those two are threats to us and his healing." Cyler stated. Diego wasn't sure who he was talking about.

"What is that thing?" He said pointing at the crystal.

"It's some sort of psychic crystal," Diego responded.

"Since you are the heroes of the town, we will let you experience its power," The fishman said as he used the secret switch to open the cast and let Diego hold it.

It glowed slightly and Diego reeled back as he felt.

Felt as if never before.

He was connected... to the people in the room. He could see through their eyes and understand their pain. He manage to calm down and connect to his nakama. 

"...Cyler, this is... undescribable," Diego said as the neutral good captain handed it to his doctor to experience.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 9, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy chuckled as the Baron stomped his feet in a childish fit. Now here was a man who seldom ever faced rejection. The air filled with rotten vegetables and much worse as the crowd let loose their displeasure. Animals the lot of them, Roy thought, but it was all they knew. Time to give them a taste of their own medicine. He pulled Isham close to him and spun his arm about in a wide circle, generating a spinning vortex of wind and sand. The would be projectiles rebounded back at the crowd. They shouted venomous curses in response, even more emboldened. Roy wanted nothing more than to blast them all away. The only thing that stopped him was the image of Izzy's disappointed face. He could already imagine what she would say... 

_'It's not their fault. You have to show them a better way...'_

Damn girl and her stubborn idealism.

"I am not the one you should be angry at!" Roy cried in a booming voice. He thrust his index finger up at the Baron, perched upon his little throne of gold. "That man has taken everything from you, your homes, your livelihoods...YOUR FREEDOM!" Roy waved at Isham. "This boy and his parents risked their lives to take back what was stolen from them and you dare root for his death!" Roy spat at the ground. "To hell with the lot of you!" 

The jeers and curses faded, replaced by dead silence. The audience gazed at Roy with blank expressions and then at each other, as if suddenly seeing themselves for the first time. *"ENOUGH!"* roared the Baron. The fat little man sprung to his feet. Gatling guns whirled into action from the high walls, trained on Roy and Isham from every direction, and not just them, but the crowd as well. *"This island was a pisshole before I arrived,"* the Baron spat. *"I gave these people a purpose. I gave them salvation!"* An egg flew through the air, plastering the side of the Baron's face. The wide eyed shock in the pudgy man's eyes was palpable. He ran a trembling hand along the side of his pock marked face. *"WHO THREW THAT?!"*  What followed next was a swarm of projectiles as the crowd turned on him. 

Roy couldn't help but smile, his faith in humanity restored. "Serve no masters!" he exclaimed. 

The Baron's face became a mask of rage. *"KILL THEM!"* he screamed. *"KILL THEM ALL!"* Bullets ripped into the stands, making no exception for man, woman or child. Even still the townsfolk found the nerve to fight back, swarming from the stands and engaging the palace guards. The gates within the fighting pit rumbled open, belching forth a mass of guards. Roy stepped in front of Isham. "Stay behind me boy," Roy said, drawing his sabre. Isham shot past Roy without warning, waving a stock sword around like a lunatic. "This is for my parents!" 

Roy laughed aloud. "Now that's the spirit!" 

They rushed to meet the guards head on. Come hell or high water. The ground shook violently as a radiating crack formed within the center of the fighting pit. A serpentine head burst through the sandy floor. It was Rip-Jaw. The leviathan like fishman clawed his way upwards and landed with a jolting impact, slowly raising his face to the sun and letting loose the roar of one who had been denied the light for far too long. He whipped his massive tail about, sending the first wave of guards flying about like ragdolls. Izzy clung with a white knuckled grip to Rip-Jaw's back, eyes closed as if she was on the worlds worst roller coast ride. She slid off and landed onto slightly unsteady feet, turning towards Roy and offering him a dazed smile. "I really was going to go for the vault but then I figured you might need a little backup." 

Roy bowed towards her. "Impeccable timing as always Miss Roseo." He leaped beside Rip-Jaw, glancing up at the behemoth. "So what do you say Mister Rip-Jaw. How about we raise a little hell to celebrate your newfound freedom?" 

Two wotan guards stepped forward to meet them, half fishmen, half giants. New hires since Rip-Jaw had been confined to solitary. Both stood at a hulking ten feet tall, as massive as brick walls. One carried an electrified trident, the other a giant ball and chain. *"Destroy them once and for all!!"* the Baron cried from his perch. Roy honed in on the pudgy bastard. It was time to write an end to the tale of Balthazar Montegue.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 10, 2013)

Suits made Irving uncomfortable. He was more of a shorts guy, preferring the comfort and ease of wear of a good pair of shorts over the suffocating fit of a coat and tie. The doctor insisted that he wear it though, if only to convince his superiors that Irving was willing to cooperate. Once he was done getting patched up and getting dressed a pair of muscular men in suits escorted him out of his room. The possibility of trying to make an escape crossed Irving's mind, but considering he was vastly outnumbered and outclassed he decided to go with what these nutjobs wanted. Besides, doing so would risk the lives of his friends on Greenwood, and he didn't want to make their lives any more difficult than it already was. Before he left the doctor approached Irving and took his hands, placing a bracelet on each wrist. 

"What are these for?"

"You'll see soon enough."

As far as ships go, the _Milanese_ was one of the largest Irving's ever been on. The way up deck had been long and difficult, with narrow hallways with few intersections and multiple flights of stairs that went into dead end rooms making it a virtual maze. The upper deck was far less claustrophobic, but the activity and number of people made it look less a ship and more like a bustling market. He was taken to the bow of the ship, where no less than 30 people were gathered in front of the mustachioed man who threatened his town earlier.  

"They got you too?" A blonde, long-haired young man roughly Irving's age asked him. He was wearing a suit like everyone else, and like Irving he looked uncomfortable wearing them. "Hah! Just you wait, when I get these fucking bracelets off these guys are dead."

Irving looked at the gathered crowd in front of him. All of the men and women were roughly his age, maybe older.  Most of them looked uncomfortable and afraid to be here, but a few looked furious and ready to kill the mustachioed man. Regardless of who they are or what they looked like, each one had the same bracelets strapped to their wrists. A few more people were escorted to the gathering, bringing up their number to 45.

"Now that you are all gathered, allow me to introduce myself." The mustachioed man straightened his tie and took a bow.  "I am Ignatius Blueberries, and this is the frigate _Milanese_. You are all here for one reason."

"You or your friends and family have displeased my employers, Il Famiglia.  As penance for these crimes you will all perform service to the family until such time that you have repaid your debts. Refuse, and we shall take payment for your crimes in other ways."

There was an uproar from the mass of captured people. Many denied that they did anything wrong, and a few even tried attacking Blueberries in anger. Irving looked behind him and saw a few men up on the ship's open superstructure, levering rifles at the crowd. The rest of the people on deck ignored the rising ruckus, focusing on their work instead, and he could even see the young girl who easily defeated him put down the book she was reading to pick up her axe. If they didn't calm down quickly there were going to be some deaths on hand. 

The long haired young man snarled, mouth frothing as he transformed into a hybrid creature, a dog of the foxhound breed to be precise. "You assholes try and steal our crops and you think you got a right to our lives because we stopped you!? You're going to regret not putting me in seastone cuffs now because I'm going to tear you a new asshole!" 

A devil fruit user! Those were a rarity in the blue seas but these days more and more people were turning out with one. This one was a zoan fruit user, people granted with the ability to morph into animals, granting them enhanced strength. Even with a fruit user on their side Irving wasn't sure they'd win. For one thing he wasn't even sure if anyone else could fight, and even if they did they were all unarmed save for the fruit user. The people on deck weren't fazed by this development, but Irving could hear excited giggling coming from the axe-wielding girl as she saw this happen. 

It was times like these that Irving was happy for his encyclopedic knowledge of animals. He approached the foxhound-man and began to gently stroke the bottom of his jaw and the back of his neck. As if struck by a sedative the zoan user began to relax, and as Irving continued to rub his neck and jaw he began to yawn before finally lying down on the deck, content and unaggressive.  

"That's a good boy, yes you are, you're getting a treat later, yes you will. " 

Relaxation was infectious, it seems as everyone else calmed down after Irving took care of the zoan user. He'd turned back to human form, a little embarrassed but calmed down.

"You said something about attacking a marine convoy right?" Irving spoke up. There wasn't a point in trying to fight back, so Irving had resigned to get this over with as quickly as he can.  "Could you give us details on what we're supposed to" Buggy's luscious blue locks! Mandarin gulls! A common south blue bird known for its bright orange beaks and propensity to fly backwards when threatened, they are remarkable for being the only avian species in the blue seas to maintain their speed, an in some case fly faster when flying against the wind! It's theorized that their ability to fly backwards and their particularly aerodynamic form lets them do this. Normally they fly in a V formation in flocks but this particular flock was flying in an M formation, indicating that they are on the hunt. No one knows why they fly in M formation during hunts since it has no clear advantages as they usually dive underwater to catch schools of fish, but it's theorized that-

"Ow!" The long-haired zoan user punched him in the gut, returning Irving's focus on the meeting, or rather its end. Most of the other shanghaied men and women had dispersed, with him, the zoan user and three people gathered before Blueberries. 

"Well done young man. I knew you would be an asset to us." Blueberries extended his hand to Irving, which he grudgingly accepted. Best to keep in this man's good graces for now. "Now, it is obvious that you were not listening to my explanation, even though you were the one who asked for it in the first place. I will keep myself short then as I do not like repeating. Our objective is to capture several convoy ships carrying ammuntion to marine base G15. Your task is simple. You and your fellow recruits lead by the Lady Salome." 

Blueberries gestured to the axe-wielding girl, who now was sitting on the prow of the ship eating onigiri. "Will sneak into the marine ship _Very Good_, one of the escort ships protecting the convoy. Currently it is docked at Harlow island." He pointed to a speck in the horizon. "The _Very Good_ is set to rendezvous with the rest of 85th flotilla, the task force protecting the convoy. When the time comes a group of pirate ships 'allied' with the family will attack. During the battle you will commandeer the _Very Good_ and use it to attack the convoy. We already have infiltrators in some of the convoy ships, and once the attack begins you will meet with these infiltrators to take over one of the convoy ships and sail away while the marines are distracted. Any questions?"

"I'm not sure why this counts as an abridged version of your instructions Mr. Blueberries. "

"Not so young man! I left out details on the captains of each ship as well as the number of troops you will be facing, as well as the consequences of defying us. To keep it short, should you do anything that we deem against our interests your bracelets will detonate, killing you with a large explosion, but you have nothing to worry about don't you, young man?" Blueberries laughed, slapping Irving in the back as if they were good friends. "You are allowed to roam the deck as well as the first level of the ship. Go lower and you will face the consequences. Now, if you'll excuse me I have other tasks. I trust you will come to enjoy your time on board my ship. Come Lady Salome, we have reports to fill."

Blueberries waited for a few minutes, but received no response from Salome. Finally he simply dragged her off her perch, kicking and screaming that she was still eating snacks and demanded to left to her onigiri. 

"Still can't believe that midget beat me senseless like I was nothing." The blonde zoan user remarked. "Thanks for earlier by the way, we'd all be goners if you didn't stop me. Name's Thomas by the way." Thomas then snarled, grabbing Irving by his collars. "But if you ever touch me like that again you little son of a bitch I'm going to chop your balls off, we clear!?" 

"Oh stop that dog boy." A redhead woman with a noticeably pronounced, hawk-like nose pressed Thomas in the same spot Irving did, calming him down. "Ingrid. Ingrid Quirm. That took guts, walking up to a weredog almost twice your size and putting him down like he was nothing."

"Hello, my name is Spindle Helmet. Please, let us work together to survive." A short, portly young man with the same refined manservant air Blueberries had greeted. For some reason Irving was sure the suit he was wearing was his, not something the 'Family' provided. Spindle was staying close to Ingrid, who exuded an air of confidence and bravado the common butler naturally gravitated to for sustenance. 

"Honk honk! I am the superfluous Picadilly, clown initiate. A pleasure to meet you!" Irving wasn't sure if he should take Picadilly's hand. Clowns were notoriously tricky folk, matched only by the Okama in the way they were simultaneously the least threatening and most dangerous people in any group. He shook his hand reluctantly, and was relieved that he wasn't electrocuted or squirted with water. "They wouldn't let me wear my joy buzzer while on the ship."

It was only polite to introduce himself. And practical, as a herd had a higher chance of survival than lone animals in the wild. "Irving. Irving Number 160."

"Weird name. What place gives you a number for a surname?" Ingrid asked.

"Don't know." Irving shrugged. "I don't know where I come from. Or who I am for that matter."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 10, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Of Fish and Men IV]​
Looking down to Roy Rip-Jaw pondered on the question that was presented, that of raising some hell in light of his newly obtained freedom.  ?Usually I ?? Rip-Jaw is cut off midsentence by the Baron, Lord Montegue.

*"Destroy them once and for all!!"*​
Rip-Jaw twists that long neck toward the small round man, what a preposterous notion. Lifting a leg in the air he slams it down with force, the power of the move causes the ground to tremor with a loud thud the false floor of the arena echoes loudly. A pointed claw points toward Balthazar,  ?I say kill him instead.? is retorted. 

~Cricket Chirps~ 

Sweat forms on the back of his neck,  ?Well, it worked in that movie ?? he mutters stroking his ?beard?. It is about that time that the Fishman Half-Giant with the trident takes it on his own initiative to attack, the pronged weapon just misses Rip-Jaw?s reptilian head,  ?The gall? is snorted as he attempted to disarm him in response with his tail, when that failed his eye shifted toward Roy,  ?I believe I?ll take you up on that offer to ? Raise Hell was it?? he asks pulling himself to his full height. His long shadow casts its spell over the two half giants, even at ten foot tall, they looked like pre-teens to Rip-Jaw?s bulk.

They only cast one another a nervous glance once, they did have their pride after all. The trident guard howls with thunderous roar, charging in the weapon just skimming the scales of Rip-Jaw?s neck. The pop of electricity fills the air, and a small spark of its power flows over the area skimmed. Rip-Jaw howls and shakes furiously to ward off the sensation. Taking the distortion as his queue to attack again the trident is again thrust, but Roy intercepts with a gust of wind knocking the attack off target. Narrowly avoiding being turned into a fish stick, Rip-Jaw is left at the mercy of the ball and chain the second guard wields. With Roy now engaging the other guard, he focuses on the still stunned Fishman, he?d make short work of him then help his counterpart. 

Pulling his large weapon over his head he begins to whirl it, ?Megaton Toss!? he screams while loosing the weapon. Like a canon it fires toward Rip-Jaw and catches him square in the chest. Those blue eyes snap alert, and his talons latch onto the weapon. His eyes fall to what he had caught, and a growl reverberates up the length of his neck, giving it an eerie guttural tone,  ?I take offense to being treated like a Hammer Throw retriever.? he snaps as he pulled. Not wanting to surrender his weapon, the half giant holds on as he is brought off balance and stumbling toward Rip-Jaw. Spinning as he tossed the iron ball down Rip-Jaw lashes his tail like a whip catching the tumbling giant across the head. That grip that so refused to release the weapon wavers as he toppled head over heels on the arena floor. 

 ?Such a primitive weapon is appalling anyway.? is mused as Rip-Jaw dusted his hands off. But before he could go and help Roy he is tackled by the Half Giant, and pushed several feet back. When he refused to go down however the half giant makes use of that ?beard?. Grabbing it he pulls Rip-Jaw?s head down so he could punch him. The blow lands square on the reptiles jaw. He stumbles back as that head snaps to the side and before he, Rip-Jaw, could recover the half giant had his weapon again. The thunderous blow of the attack echoed through the arena sending Rip-Jaw into the near wall with tremendous force. ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 10, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​[Bonds Forged Through Fire XVIII]​
*Previously

Fang's "office"*

An old storage room had been converted into Fang's temporary office at the marine base, two Wolfpack gears posted at the door while Fang had dipped into the 'cattle' reserve for a couple of slaves that would wait on him and his 'guest'.  While Fang was treating himself to Kong's fine wine, his guest Jura was busy stuffing himself to the meal the slaves had prepared.

Tapping his fingers like only a supervillain would, he was already spending all the money he was expecting to make in his head. *"So you contacted your employer?"* He was answered by a nod. *"Perfect." *Boy, what a goldmine those recent captures would be. That Kai kid, though Fang was wise to not inquire too much into Jura and his affiliation, the news that Kai had been flagged and who ever would turn him over alive would be handsomely rewarded had been enough information for him. Sam was supposed to receive a similar treatment, the powers that be wanted her and who ever would help them in achieving that was promised the sky.

The money and favor he could bank from this, if this wouldn't be enough for him to retire and spent the rest of his days as a king.....

"I think I'll check in on your goldmines, got some catching up to do with Danziker, who knows how much longer I'll have the chance to do that."

*Currently

Slave processing chamber*

"Mister, help us.......Before he sees you!" Kai was being pawed desperately by a nearby slave to be. "Hold on, who?" He looked around to see anything out of the ordinary. "And what exactly is going on here?" He was pointed to his right above, a balcony overlooked the chamber. Something was slung over it, he was unsure what it was and the fact it moved didn't clear it up. 

"Fishmen!" The slave informed. "Their boss inspects us one by one from there, a pair of cronies ship us out by the dozen.....You've gotta free us before he notices you or they get back, it shouldn't be long, maybe twenty minutes at the most."

"Alright, just act normal and I'll handle this."

*Meanwhile above*

The large red fishman, of the giant squid variant, was deeply immersed in his work and so paid no mind to the slaves that were secure below. No, his attention was fully focused on the latest gems added to the collection. The Lycans had informed these two were of Nihonese royalty. Which in their eyes, and in that of Krae, translated to cold hard cash and possibly a lot of goodwill by marine and W.G. command that probably was worth as much, if not more, than stacks of Beli. 

"Hmmmm." He had the both of them hoisted in the air, a tentacle binding them by the wrists each while his free tentacles went through their pockets and other places they could be concealing anything of value or importance. He discovered an pendant, with his years of experience and the many books, scrolls and wanted posters he was surrounded by to complement his knowledge, it didn't take him long to discover the origin of the clues he had discovered. 

This was his role, he was running this farming operation here and his primary task was to inspect the quality of the products, process them and then sort them out before sending off to the next stop in this operation. The reason why this task had been placed so much importance on was because while the majority of the slaves were just people no one would miss and only had value for physical labor, sometimes you unearthed a lump of coal that would turn out to be a diamond upon closer inspection.

The two girls for example, not Nihonese royalty as previously assumed. But Xingese nobles, the younger one at least. Probably for the better, had W.G. command received wind of mistreatment of someone they had blood ties to... Wow boy, that could've ended badly but this. Possible the Nihonese would have interest in getting their hands on a potential hostage they could use to further increase their stranglehold on their Xingese enemy. IF not, considering the Nihonese so far had been making sure to appear as innocent as possible as they colonized Xing, or in their words, as they eradicated the Anti-W.G. revolutionaries that have made a stronghold in their lands... In that case he was sure they wouldn't mind it if a bunch of "evil fishmen pirates" would bleed the Xingese treasure chest dry in return for one of their nobles.

He was so engrossed in his work though, and all the possibilities these two were offering, he didn't notice Kai climbing up or the wide eyes the two girl got when they spotted him. Nor did he see him reach for the quiver, next to Krae's bow, that contained several harpoons. Sized like arrows for the 9 feet tall, slender limbed squid fishmen, they would do fine as spears for Kai.

*CHOMP!*

The sound of razor sharp teeth cutting the ropes attaching them to the quiver did attract his attention though, a casual glance over his shoulder to discover the source of the odd noise produced a shocking sight though. A blond human, throwing a pair of his harpoons straight at him. He was able to move his body and torso out of the way, a realization that briefly produced a cocky grin on his face as  he went to move for the counter but a pair of pangs of pain in two of his limbs stunned him though. The limbs that held the two girls were pierced, forcing him to drop them and they wasted no time making a run for it. 

"Go and guard the doors, I'll handle this." Kai moved in for the kill, believing the pinned fishmen to be ripe for the kill but Krae, deeply aware of how dire his situation was, gave a desperate attempt to prevent his fate. He tore his limbs free while his free limbs smacked Kai off the balcony. 

The harpoons he had in his hands flew further along but, if just barely, didn't run through poor slaves that were powerless to avoid them. Kai's body didn't miss a couple of chained slaves. But his heavy form was quickly pulled off them, as Krai grabbed him by his left arm and violently hoisted him in the air. His arm was nearly pulled out of it's socket by the force of it. 

"Fuck you're heavier than you look." The approaching Krae groaned, nursing his wounded limbs while breathing a sigh of relief after disarming this potentially fatal situation. "Well let's see what we have here." He went back into processing mode, emotions were always put aside for work. If anything this one would be of a high value for physical labor, most of these cows would barely make it past two weeks of works. 

Kai was still going through his options, all those long limbs that made it impossible for him to get close were going to be a problem, and before that he'd still need to get free. But the answer was dropped in his lap, or right in his face in this instance. One limb was a bit too close to his mouth and with a 

*CHOMP*

He cut clean through it, and the pain made Krae drop him. He tried to bite through the pain, fully aware that just a few seconds of losing track of this bastard could be the end and so as best as he could he tried to buy some time by swinging blindly with his now ragged limbs in an attempt to bat away Kai as he came for him. With all the bodies in the way, it was impossible for him to figure out of if he was succesful, at least until a harpoon struck him in the gut. 

Kai hadn't even bothered trying to close the distance so he could go for close combat, instead he sought out the harpoons that were a little further away. The first had done it's job, setting up the fishmen so that Kai could finish the job up close with the second. While Krae was distracted, who could blame him with a harpoon in the stomach, and trying to remove it, Kai had raced at him stuck another up in his chest. 

Krae fell over, Kai standing on top of him while holding on to the harpoon. "Never was good at remembering all those difficult names of the various arteries, nerve centers and such." He twisted the harpoon, causing Krae to writhe in pain. "I'm more of a hands on, trial and error kinda guy and this right here looks like I hit the jackpot." 

"You fucker, if my father gets his tentacles on you!"

"Now accept the fact that you're already dead, and that the only power you have is the decision to make this short and as painless as possible, or long and torturous." He twisted the harpoon again to emphasize his point. "So unless your daddy is lurking around the corner somewhere and also has a Oda rivaling miracle powers, this does not change your situation.." Now to get what he needed. "What I need from you, before I'll sent you on your way, is answers!" 

"What is going on here, and why is everyone and their mother involved in this."

"Agh..... We don't play a big role in this, we're just hired by an important client.....Don't bother asking, I don't know who it is, he's high up in the W.G. but that's all I know..... We're hired to provide as many slaves as possible, so we're running farms like these in locations were people don't notice a hundred more or less apes disappearing every month or so." Krae explained. "Here, all we've gotta do is take the cattle in and ship them off to a secret location, which I also don't know, all the leg work is done by hired guns." Which were the Wolfpack apparently. "And the marines get a cut to turn a blind eye."

"Alright, then finally.....Why is the W.G. agent here?"

"He came with us, the client assigned him to be muscle and protect his interests."

"Alright, well....."

A death rattle, followed blood gushing out of his mouth and the holes in his stomach and chest, indicated that his time had expired. "Hmmm, was hoping for a bit more time but this will do." The answer to his next move walked in on them, a pair of goldfishmen, one of the lower classes of the fishmen types and were usually used for menial tasks. Here there job was to take the processed slaves from point A, here, to point B, the transport ship.

Xia had taken care of them, taking one of their swords it wasn't hard to turn the tables on them. "Alright." Kai mused as he approached them. "How about you guys clue us in on the exits and what not."

*Meanwhile 

Marine Base Prison*

"The fuck?" Jura walked in an unpleasant surprise, both Sam and Kai were gone. He punched the wall in anger and was just about to rush back to inform Fang so they could track down those bitches but then it hit him. "The bitches." Those girls, he would've gone after them first before making a run for it, if Jura still had any chance of catching Kai he'd have to hurry down.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 10, 2013)

*The Stratospheres - On their way to Pato Island!*

The multicoloured diamond sat quite happily above her cleavage as Kagami stood at the front of the ship with both hands on the splintering wood. The ship was old and wouldn’t last too much longer.

“We need money!” Kagami announced as Yammercreek faded into the horizon, “we should get some!”

“Just like that huh?” Teri smiled, “You know at some point we’re going to have to rob someone. We are pirates after all.”

“Hehe – who says I didn’t!” Kagami grinned pulling out a handful of paper from her little bag. 

“What’s that?” Teri asked peering over her shoulder, her eyes widening and then snatching it from her hands, “why do you have these?!”

Kagami looked at her with a blank stare and a blink, “I stole them from the Mayor’s office. Why? What are they?”

“Stocks, really valuable stocks!” Teri said bringing out a newspaper.

“What like in food? Is it some awesome secret recipe, that makes any food irresistible?!” Kagami said with her eyes sparkling and some drool coming out the side of her mouth. 

“No….you idiot.” Teri said, a slight blush heating through her cheeks as her stomach rumbled slightly. “Stocks, as in stocks and shares. Money and banking stuff.”

“Doesn’t really help us the way they are though right?” Bombera said also looking at them.

“Nope. But if we can find a broker to sell them then we could have enough to buy a new ship!” Teri said lining up the numbers in the finance section of the paper as she lay on the deck. Kagami joined her on the floor but started randomly drawing on the newspaper with crayon, whilst swinging her legs back and forth.

“I want a hot tub. And a bar! And a 24 hour buffet.” she started to draw a boat with three smiling people on it. “Someone make me something to eat!”

The crew would spend two days at sea before arriving at a resort like island, shimmering under the sun, it’s affluence plain for all to see. The port had a number of restaurants and shops; adjacent to them were large condos that overlooked the white sandy beaches and the main street bustling with activity. 

The stratospheres circumvented the port and sailed around the island looking for a more discreet place to dock. They eventually found a large cave that had them come out in a forest. There was a rustling in the leaves and a strange cackling. After a few branch snaps a loud quack, a shaved duck fell out of the tree, hitting its head on a rock and falling limply on the forest floor. 

“Dafuq is that?!” Kagami said readying Pandora’s Box.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 10, 2013)

*Tengu Midomaru/The Wrecking Crew/East Blue*

_On the hunt..._
Tengu sat on an empty crate, sharpening his katana swords. The old and withered blades were an eyesore, barely looking fit enough for practice let alone a serious duel, not that Tengu cared one wit. In his hands even these rusty old blades were as deadly as the day they came out of the forge. It was his belief that a man made the sword. Not the other way around. He liked to believe that if you gave Helen Swann just an ordinary pocket knife, she could still cut just about anything, or beat anyone in a duel. Screw all those mystical swords he always heard of.  

Pek said her farewell to the crew. Tengu leaned over the railing casually and nodded at her, brushing his right hand through his spiky crimson hair with a flourish. "See ya later. You have my den den number right?" 

Pek glanced questioningly at her mother and shot a thumb at Tengu. "What's that guy's name again?" 

Tengu collapsed into a withering mass of self pity. As he tried to come up with a clever retort suddenly Zy ran off to go find his magic egg or whatever it was. Tengu sometimes found it hard to follow along with the manic pirate captain's motives. He stood up and sighed. "Oh well. I might as well go along," he muttered. Tengu leaped over the railing and followed closely behind Zy, silently working on some better pickup lines.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 10, 2013)

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​[Bonds Forged Through Fire XIX]​
*Slave Processing Chamber

BURP*

"Man, I feel like a pig." By now the chamber was completely cleared, Xia had led all the slaves out via the route the fishmen had been using to get them towards the ship. She should've been able to handle that much, seeing as Kai did the hard part already. All of those chains binding the slaves together needed to taken care of, which he did by using his trusty bronze chompers of his.

Well after that hard work, he had worked up an appetite and before he had to get around to next task at hand, he had to do something about that and it would've been a waste to just leave all those chains lying around.

So he spent a half hour eating, as if there wasn't a dead fishmen's body blooding all over the floor not far from him. It was only a fishman after all, he wasn't big on that Nihonese raw fish crap but he could've gone for some squid rings. Never got around to it, he had just finished up with the chains and while contemplating making a meal out of Krae, he decided to focus and get his affairs in order before taking it easy and treating himself to a great, twenty or so course meal. 

It was time to get to work, knock off those other key pieces involved in this scheme. He tried to avoid letting his emotions get in the way, but besides all the trouble he had gone through in yet another one of Annie's patented clusterfucks, he didn't like the whole W.G. angle of this thing. He wasn't quite sure what all the slaves were needed for, but it couldn't be good with Jura and CP0 involved, shutting it down would be best he figured.

"Was almost afraid you would've made a run for it already, considering how good you are at hightailing it out of tough situations." Jura was glad too see that while the slaves were all gone, and the death of Krae would be a major ass in the pain, Kai was still here. 

"It was less making a run for it at the time, we broke ourselves out of that hellhole.......I do regret that none of the shits I wanted to kill where around at the time but...." He sighed dramatically. "I remember you getting your ass kicked, you among those too afraid to join us and take a shot at it, instead turning on us and siding with Vivi back when you were still scrawny Jura that just couldn't manage to keep his pants dry."

"I ain't little now." He growled back. Kai could only imagine that completing that regiment the scientists at Agoge had worked out for them, with all the steroids and supplements, Jura here was an example of what could come of it.

"Alright so, you clearly haven't master Rokushiki yet so you haven't moved up in the CP divisions, for some reason you have been assigned a mission you'd expect an actual agent to do...... Why did they sent you here, what is the W.G. agenda here?"

"You think I give a darn about why, I just do what I'm told and cash in my pay check and when I'm lucky I run into an old friend that I can stomp into the ground." He shot towards Kai with his Kizu move, it was one of the techniques used to prepare a users body for Rokushiki. In this case to strengthen the leg muscles enough they could produce and withstand the force needed for Soru.

Kai was feeling a bit sluggish after having stuffed himself like a turkey, but considering Jura was far above him in the speed department he wasn't too worried about it, he'd let Jura come to him like now. He took on a defensive stance, hands up in front of his face and body, one foot in front of his body directed at his opponent while placing his weight on it. His fits coated in iron. "Tekken Nijuu!"

The very same strike that knocked him into a wall not long before, back when he was just molested by Annie and slipped one of them rapedrugs, or so he remembered the encounter. But now it didn't break through his guard, Kai's sidekick didn't break to Jura's guard either but things got bloody real fast. 

The two got into a familiar routine, dancing around each other flashing the highly practiced and disciplined footwork instilled in them over the years while shooting punches and kicks back and forth. Jura was all savage, as big and fast as possible and as much of it as possible. Kai would get into back into the rhythm fast, the moves and patterns were hard for him to produce and recall on the spot by design but when he would just stop thinking, and just start putting in work...... Then he could be an artist flashing moves off dozens of different fighting styles.

Right now boxing was appropriate and it was beating the dogshit out of Jura, who was far faster over a distance but up close with those wild swings of his he was powerless as Kai just danced around him. Floating like a butterfly and stinging like a bee, as if he was Ali in his prime. Ben Joseph Ali, of North Blue, The Tapdancing bandit of the Riverlands.

He was doing most of his damage by just jabbing and moving out of the way, setting up Jura for the big swing to catch him while he made one of those blind swing of his. By the fourth time he did this, he followed up with second combination to follow the: Right jab, leg jab, step, right feint, left hook. 

Jura who was left reeling, was completely open for a series of haymakers followed by an uppercut where Kai did his best to ram his iron coated straight through his chin and up into his brains. This damn near knocked Jura out of his shoes and certainly did lift him up in the air a few inches before flattening him.

Kai wasted no movement or time with another follow up that served to take out Jura for the rest of the fight, if not for ever. He reverted out of the lightfooted boxing stance and secured himself soundly before raising his right foot up in the air, before sending it back down with the intent to slam his heel through Jura chest.

*THACK!*

He slammed into those beefy forearms, the bloody and heavily sweating Jura still having some fight in him. He was desperate but the fact Kai had knocked just that tooth out of his mouth must've been a sign by Oda, it was time for THAT.

*CRUNCH*

He bit down hard on the false tooth, the hard concoction cooked up give him an overdose of hormones, steroids and adrenaline, among others, and within seconds showed visible results. It mixed in with all the crap he was already taking on a daily basis, for years now, and every last muscle on his body seemed to double in size.

Bright red and bulging veins everywhere, Jura kicked out Kai's other foot out from under him while getting back on his feet.

Kai used his hands to assist him into cartwheeling back on his feet again and was ready when Jura lumbered towards him. More wild swings, perhaps even easier to dodge and counter. 

*THUD!*

Pow, right in the kisser. The problem was though....... Jura's face was about as hard as Kai's iron skin around his hands. It was like punching a brick wall with a layer of rubber around it. You bounced off the thin softer layer and did no damage to rock hard wall behind it. Those fists weren't anymore forgiving, one oversized paw slammed straight into Kai's guard and the force, mass and density behind it floor Kai. 

Now with the tables turned, it was time for him to pull out something to gain the upper hand. He hated using that particular trump card though, it wasn't that much of an improvement over pointlessly swinging his iron coated fists into that rubber wall......


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 10, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Sun Falls..._
Fang sat up boltright in his plush leather chair as the alarms sounded from the jail cells. *"What the hell's going on out there?!"* he growled. The door to his makeshift office rattled violently suddenly. Grunts of pain could be heard quickly followed by dead silence. Fang drew an oversized revolver from his holster and pointed it at the door. The knob slowly turned. As the door swung open Fang prepared to pull the trigger. He relaxed  when he saw the familiar hooded guard enter, lowering his revolver. 

*"Report!"* Fang demanded. 

"The two captives seem to have escaped sir. We're searching for them now," the guard replied, almost in a strange imitation of a deep pitched growl. 

Fang sniffed at him...no it was a her. He brought up his revolver in a flash of movement. *"Who are you?!"* 

A flutter of strawberry hair appeared as Annie threw off her hood. She winked at Fang, smiling. "Miss me?" Annie gazed at the half full wine glass on his desk. "Hm. That's a good vintage. Did you use slave money to buy it?" 

Fang shot up to his feet. *"You're supposed to be dead!"* he screamed, clearly intending to correct that problem. 

"Change of plans." 

Suddenly Annie's head morphed into the gigantic pistol barrel. Her bright green eyes bulged from either side of the barrel, a cartoonish smile etched into the metal. *"My gun's bigger than yours,"* Annie giggled.

*BABANG!* 

Explosive flame shot out of the back wall of Fang's office, sending concrete chunks spiraling to the street below. Annie scanned the smoke filled room, really a glorified storage room she noticed. The wolf man was faster then she had expected. Rapid gunshots put her on the move. A hail of bullets flew out of the smoke, narrowly missing her. Fang's red eyes shone through the acrid smoke. *"You're a regular old chip off the old block aren't ya? Old Jack raised himself one hell of a daughter."* 

Annie shrugged. "I never met my pops but you can tell me all about him after I beat your ass."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 11, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals*​
*The 'Magical' Egg*​
Zy entered the thick forest with his hands tucked into the pockets of his glossy black trench coat, equally dark scarf blocking the lower half of his face while the flaps sticking out of bunched section whipped in tow. "Now... she said the cave up there by the cliff... I suppose it'd be easier to reach with beams. I don't want to risk flying into something, though. This place is crawling with hideous crossbreeds."

As he walked ahead Zy attempted to take in a whiff of that wonderful forest scent. Too bad the smell of animal droppings were mingled in, resulting in Zy fanning at his face rapidly. "Ugh, it smells like a bloody zoo..."

Zy soon found himself joined by Tengu, Koaj, and Kane. In the wilderness they spotted a Rhinaffe wandering out of the thicket. The thick long neck of the beast rolled in the air in a warning gesture, before it finally charged horn pointed right at them. "What in the...?" Zy twisted to avoid being gorged, comically rolling until he sprung into a series of graceful backflips. A harsh blow from behind sent another trespasser, Kane, flying forward to crash into the flipping Zy. 

The crew was quickly getting surrounded by exotic halflings, and Zy's foot lifted into a sweeping hook kick, a beam circling him and while Kane ducked to blast the mob directly nearby. Tengu sprung to Koaj's aid, slashing an apebear, while Koaj tangled with a tigoose.

"Bah! What is it with this stupid island?!" Zy blurted, as a large mob of creatures charged him. Crossing his arms, spheres appearing on either hand, Zy unleashed rapid blasts that shot with enough oomph to hit the beasts and send them tumbling backwards. 

"All of this for an egg?" Tengu mused, swords drawn. Unlike the others, he was able to hear just how badly they were outnumbered.

"Doesn't matter. We have to retrieve the priceless egg, even if we all die in the process!" Zy dramatically blurted, a hand pointing towards the cliff's edge. "Kane, we need a path!"

Kane was making a speech at the wild beasts, but it appeared as if he was already thinking what Zy cried, because the man's cape snapped back while he dashed ahead, a drill where his hand should be clearing a small path through the beasts. Koaj and Tengu joined in, assisting with the growing route, while Zy stopped the rest of the swarm from closing in with beams. 

When Zy and the others were knocked back from the ever-growing mob of wild animals, and were about to be trampled, the voice of a young girl snapped out, "Stop."

She had pink hair and goggles, and her small hands were closed into tight fists. "You can't just come through here and hurt the animals. Are you stupid? This is their home."



"Sassy little twit. Do you know who I am? Judging by your hideous fashion sense and that idiotic comment I'll assume you most certainly do not. Well then, allow me to introduce myself." Zy started, "I'm-"

Before Zy could finish a bullet nearly hit him square in the face. Ducking on reflex, Zy scowled at the little girl and returned fire, tagging her in the face. Catching a look from one or two of the members of the crew Zy blurted, "What?! I held back! She shot at me first!" 

The girl slowly sat up, a hand on her knee as smoke rose from her lightly burnt face. Soon a growing mob of animals pumped paws and hooves in the air as if cheering her on, making the already bizarre situation become odder.

"Wait! Kid! Cease fire! These circus rejects belong to you, then?" Zy shouted when the kid aimed her pistol. Why did everything for him have to be so amazingly difficult?

"No you jackass... that hurt... I was going to stop you guys before you were ripped to shreds! They live in harmony with the villagers. The People of the Barrels. I'm Manni. Expert traveler, Queen of the Safari," the girl, Manni, exaggeratedly stated. Her eerily stoic expression made it difficult to tell if she was joking or simply deluded.

"Well, I don't particularly care about any of that. I need to reach the cave up there." Zy explained while pointing in the general direction of it.

"I don't recommend it. It's dangerous. The Guardian of the Island rules from there. I need to go rescue my sister, though. A little bitch like you should wait here." Manni replied while glancing off to the side to add an extra bit of sting to her cold rejection.

Zy's eye twitched. He hadn't run into too many people with a sharper tongue. Fine, the kid gloves were off. "Listen you miserable little turd. I don't give a damn about this guardian, you, or your wretched little goose necked sister. I _do_ however need to get something from there. I won't be leaving until I get it. Now then, if you don't mind I'd love it if you take me there while keeping the... er, 'wildlife' tame. If not we'll be forced to show you why we're pirates," Zy threateningly retorted.

"Threatening a little kid? You really are pirates, huh? Fine, bitch boy." Manni said with a harsh glare. "The rest of you idiots can come too. You'll make for good bait for the king."

"Yeah, yeah... Less talk more treasure." Zy answered with his arms crossed behind his head.










​
"Now wait a second..." a voice called, the only regular beast in the area. "Names Bazoo. Perhaps I can be of service...? Why, I happen to know the King personally." lied the bear. "I can help you guys... for a little bit of honey~" the addict pressured.

"Wait, Bazoo! You don't need to help these guys!" Manni cried.

"Now, now... it's my fault we crashed... it's the least I can do." Bazoo told his now googly eyed apprentice and navigator-in-training. 



"What? A talking bear? Hmm, what a glorious beast~"

*Meanwhile, within the cave...*

Sitting on the floor of the cave with an elbow on a large rock and a fist propping her head tilted up, Rebecca S. Lockhart waited. He was gone, but her monstrous captor would soon return...

​


----------



## kluang (Mar 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *The Stratospheres - On their way to Pato Island!*
> 
> The multicoloured diamond sat quite happily above her cleavage as Kagami stood at the front of the ship with both hands on the splintering wood. The ship was old and wouldn?t last too much longer.
> 
> ...



?Dafuq is that?!? Kagami said readying Pandora?s Box.

"Its a duck. A naked duck." says Bombera.

"Naked!!! Naked!!!! Why you hairless ape you should be careful of who you call naked!!!" shout the duck as he jumps up and down in anger.

"Well you don't wear any pants." says Teri.

"Oh look, we got ourselves a Captain Obvious. Thank you for noticing it."

"Why you.... Kagami lets...." before Teri finish her words she notice Kagami is missing and she look around and finally saw her atop the ship's sail.

"How did you get up there so quickly?" ask Bombera and Teri suddenly remembers and she whisper to Bombera. "She's afraid of duck." Bombera looks the the shaved duck. "Maybe because he's featherless?"

"It shaved you nickampoo. Why you...." and Kagami shoots at the duck before it manage to finish the sentence. "Its a talking, walking naked duck!!!!!" shout Kagami as she directs everything from her Pandora Box to the duck causing it, Bombera and Teri to run for cover. "Afraid?" shout Bombera. "She's more like traumatize!!! What did a duck did to her?" ask Bombera

"Good day madam, may I suggest you calm down and taste this tea?" Kagami suddenly heard a robotic voice behind her and she instinctively her swings her Pandora Box and knock the owner of the voice to the shore. The robot lands head first into a rock and smash it to pieces.

"....."

"I believe the gentleman way in this situation is to compliment the lady." and the robot gets up after cleaning his hat, he bows slighly at Kagami. "Good day madam. My name is 1-I. I must say its a lovely sight seeing you tremble like that."

"One eye?"

"Tremble?"

"Yes. You clearly not a gentleman." answers 1-I. " A gentleman must always compliment the lady even if she look as she's in an epilepsy shock. Like her."

Bombera and Teri look at each other. "Is that a compliment of her fear?" ask Teri. "Yes. A gentleman must always compliment the lady. May I remove your weapons?" ask 1-I.

"Why?" ask Teri

"Because a gentleman is what I am."

"I think he's broken."

"Ahh, just because I know to treat a lady properly unlike your barbaric way, doesnt mean I'm broken."

"What?" from his tone , Bombera clearly feels insulted. "I'm just saying with your way, you will remain single and lonely for the rest of your life." continue 1-I. "Hei Teri, May I remove this bot's head?" ask Bombera as he steps forward and the duck stop him.

"Thats it. No more. He's my assistant and I will not tolerate pirates removing his head."

"You know who we are?"

"Of course. Why then you dock here instead of the port."

"WHY ARE YOU GUYS STILL TALKING!!!!!!"

"Oh grow up, Kagami..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 11, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

"Psychic crystal huh?" Cyler walks over and grabs the crystal and is suddenly overtaken into a new sense. Cyler could understand exactly how others feel at this point. He pointed it towards Diego and he could feel his want and need to help others. He moved it away and towards the other people who were injured. He could see their torment and fear running through them. Cyler turned around and gave the crystal back. _'Only a person with a cold heart could ignore this silent suffering of these people.' _"Lets get this over with Captain." Cyler turned for the door, "I am tired of waiting for this to end."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 11, 2013)

*Arc II
Lonesome Travelers*​
*Kent & Arya
North Blue
The Middle of Nowhere
A Raft*​
Kent sat in the sun and contemplated suicide. 

It had been five days since he and Arya had escaped the Emerald Isles, fleeing crazy pirates, angry marines, and their own shame. In that time, Arya had grunted a grand total of maybe nine words, four of which were "be quiet" twice.

He was beginning to go crazy. Well, crazier than he already was. Kent was a physical guy. He liked to keep moving, to keep _doing_, and when he didn't keep himself constantly distracted.

_With ten pounds of steel and a MICROFUSION ARRAY we could-_

The Mad Scientist subroutine in his head started acting up. Kent banged his head against the side of the raft, which he had taken to calling "Betsy", and groaned.

"We're going too slowly," he complained. Arya was rowing - it was her turn, but she always went too slowly. She had murmured something about conserving strength and staying steady when he had questioned her, but Kent wasn't buying it. 

"Let me row," he said, making a swipe for the paddles. "I go faster. Come on, let me row. Come on!" In honesty, his turn had just finished a few minutes ago, but he was getting twitchy. "Come on, gimme. I'm not tired. Come on. Gimme. Come on." He began drumming his fingers against the side of the raft, static electricity jumping between his fingers. With nothing to do all day but roast in the sun he had built up quite a store of energy - unfortunately, the fight with Cancer and Heian had left many of his coils damaged, preventing him from accessing it all.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 12, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Arc II
> Lonesome Travelers*​
> *Kent & Arya
> North Blue
> ...



*Arya & Kent*
*North Blue*
*The Middle of Nowhere
*​
*A Raft
*​_Lonesome Travellers_​
Arya had met all sorts of people who challenged the Dojo at home, but this man was actually getting on her nerves. He was the kind of man the people at Twin Tower Town strived to be least alike. Rash, impatient, childish and egotistical.  She normally had a long temper, but with what had happened and the nagging from Kent, she was ready to snap.

"Come on, gimme. I'm not tired. Come on. Gimme. Come on."

Then the tapping begun. And her mind remembered how Amy loved to tap her fingers on the dojo floor when she was bored. She was ready to clobber Kent right about then, but thinking about Amy just left her feeling weak. She stopped the rowing, which got the attention from Kent. "My turn?" He grinned, like when a child is allowed to steer the ship for a second or two. 
However, this made Arya snap back to reality. "I need to do this." she responded, knocking back Kent's advance on the rowing spot. "Oh come on. One each then? One oar each?" he looked deadly bored, small sparks emitting from his arm. Could these sparks do harm to the boat if he didn't use them somehow? And just what exactly was the deal with him anyway? Arya had heard about mixing men and mashine; even met a couple in battle at home, but then it was just one mechanical eye here and a metal jaw there. Kent was at least 30% mechanical, if not more.

"Fine coward, take one. If you can row faster than me, I will let you row."
 It was strategic move. She knew nobody could beat her rowing technique. Even raw strength twice her own was no challenge for her.

Kent spent no time thinking about it, and almost fell into the rowing spot beside her, taking the oar and flexed his muscles. "BRING IT ON!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 12, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[Soth Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XX]​
That one blue orb narrowed on the detonator in Sam’s clutches and small beads of sweat started to form on his brow. Biting his lip he looked pass the device to Sam’s aqua colored eyes,  “Yu-you’re kidding me right?” he asks, hoping that Sam was just merely trying to fuck with him.  “Do I look like a joker Kong of the 116th Corps.” she asks while her thumb rubbed the button’s highly polished surface. Kong gazed at his own reflection in the red plastic before forcing himself to give Sam a smile.  “Surely you don’t mean to blow us all to hell do you?” he asks as his left foot slowly started to slide away. A hateful grin slips across Sam’s lips.  “I’m as serious as a heart attack.” is replied. 

 “Listen, y-you don’t have to do this Sam, I’m sure that this misunderstanding can be cleared up!” he exclaims fearing for his own neck. Sam gives a suspicious look, but that thumb somewhat relaxes. The worry written over Kong’s face somewhat fades.  “Listen, I can forget you were ever here, all you have to do … is killed the girl that came with you. We want her dead. Then recapture that Drake fellow. You do this, and I’ll have you on the next transport out of here!” is offered. Sam gave a grin and Kong relaxed a little more.  “As a slave right, no dice Kong.” is stated that thumb posed to press the plunger. 

It is about this time that one Annie D. Clementine confronted Fang. The thunderous echo of cannon fire rips through the halls of the compound. Both Sam and Kong are taken by surprise as the thunderous blast radiates through around them. The patched Captain takes the opportunity to push Sam further away, that left foot already leading the way he takes his leave sprinting as quickly as he can. Sam is quick on the rebound, pressing the plunger she breaks into a run as well. Within the armory bombs burn to life, small crimson lights flashing and with each passing moment they flash all the quicker until they flash solid. The compound rocks under the heavy explosion as the armory is reduced to a black stain on the earth’s surface. Thick black smoke and burning flames rocket down the halls. Kong’s plush office is reduced to ruin and the compound tremors as it starts to burn. 

Kong is the first to burst into the lobby of the base, cutting though the smoke that had overtaken him, his eye wide and face flushed with anger. Turning he trains the tip of his rife on the door way his head cuts to the people in a panic around him,  “Get the fuck outta here you idiots!” he orders as the sound of rapid footsteps catches his attention. His mind races, off his booze he could think much clearer. Targeting where Sam was he lets loose a shot. It slams through the smoke pushing the thick blackness aside. The sound of the feet subsided and Kong exhaled. It wasn’t until a foot tore through the smoke did he realize that Sam must have fallen to a slide, _damn_ he cusses mentally as he dodges to the left as several shots ring out, the floor around Kong’s feet sparking to life as he is moving. As Kong rebounds around a desk Sam slams her elbow off the floor, it gave her the momentum to get to her feet to start running again.   “Why don’t you just die?!” Kong roars turning the corner back toward her, their weapons lock again as they test one another’s strength. 

 “I’m impressed you didn’t continue running Kong.” Sam bit, but the comment only brings a smile to the Marine’s face. Grunting he pushes her back, two rapid slashes from the man leaves deep gashes across the Marine coat and shirt she had stolen. Sam looks down with a blank expression.  “I told you I had a little secret, while not tipsy. My motor reflexes and ability increases dramatically.” he states while pulling his second hand to the grip of the gun-blade. Sam snickers a bit looking back to him; her free hand rips the coat from her body, then the shirt. The hat, bandana and pants follow shortly after.  “You look good in purple Sam.” Kong muses,  “Now, if you give up I’ll offer you this island one last time.” he states thinking that he held some upper hand. Sam flashes a soft smile, an almost playful one.

 “I have a secret too.” she says sweetly, that grin widening.  “And what’s that?” Kong asks, his fingers tightening on his weapon.  “I’m not right handed.” she stated tossing the Blazefire Sabre to her left hand. She was a southpaw. ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

The duck was unhinged but had some intelligence about him and the robot seemed…stupid. Kagami didn’t care, her eyes were still fixated on the former. The duck was naked, it was talking and was now on the robots shoulders.

“This is the most fucking bizarre thing I have ever seen!” she screamed pointing from her safe haven of the ship’s mast, sliding down as she did so and then scrambling back up. 

“I think he’s kinda cute.” Teri said trolling her captain. After all the years of torment of her calling her Chicken Teriyaki when she got scared, Pork Teriyaki when she ate too much and Beef Teriyaki when she got angry, this was the least she could do.

“No. kittens are cute, puppies are cute. I am cute. That thing is an abomination to nature and needs to die by fire and screaming and death!” Kagami continued to hysterically yell. 

Teri went up to the robot duck hybrid and looked up. “Nah they seem ok, what do you think Bomby?” 

“They seem legit.” He said with a nod.

“You’re both crazy!” Kagami yelled scooting around so that the mast was now between them and her. 

“So, we’ll ignore her for the time being. What can you tell us about this island?”

“The forest is nice.” The duck said lying on the robot’s now extended arm.

“And?” Teri asked blotting out Kagami’s incessant yelling in the background. 

“And that’s it.” The duck huffed and spun about showing Teri his rear. She’d never seen a naked duck’s ass before. 

“This ain’t getting us anywhere. Let’s just go into town and see what all the fuss is about.” Bombera said stretching his neck from side to side. 

“I wouldn’t advise it.” The robot piped up.

“We don’t generally listen to good advise…” Teri mumbled, “but let’s hear it.”

The robot’s eyes turned a blue colour as it accessed some information. 

“Welcome to Pato island!” the Robot’s voice changed into a well known advertisers voice. “One of the many settlements of the Duckmen, and your answer to a more prosperous life. Enjoy our restaurants, our lavish hotels and the scenic beaches. The weather here is always on the sunny side of pleasant and our golf courses are the envy of even those on Mariejois!”

“Whilst you are enjoying the sun, sea and sand, why don’t you also look into hiring the legendary stock market geniuses, the Duckmen. They care about your money and will take your investment and can offer ten times the return in some cases! That would set you up so that you can enjoy this lifestyle for the rest of your life! You can find them on Wall street and if you need any help our friendly robots will kindly assist you on any matter, so don’t pass up this opportunity of a lifetime!”

The robot’ eyes turned back to their normal hue leaving the stratosphere’s, even the vocal Kagami, stunned into silence, their jaws half open and their faces frozen.

“wellll….that was interesting.” Teri said with a nervous giggle, “and looks like we have just the answer as to what to do with the stocks.”

“The place sounds pretty sweet. I could totally hit up the beach right now.” Bombera said.

Kagami actually dismounted her safety area and stood about 50 ft away. “Sounds awesome! Lead the way!”

“As you wish.” The robot sighed and the duck huffed out.

The forest was a peaceful one, more like a nature preserve than a wild forest and they found their way out without incident, other than Kagami insisting that she stay sufficiently far away enough from the duckman. The forest cleared and out sprawled before them the wondrous Pato City. Kagami, overwhelmed by the smell of good food and the exotic clothes on offer, drifted helpless towards the rest of the group with stars in her eyes.

“This is awesome….” She said looking at the shops. The crew made a collective sigh as they waited for the penny to drop. “What?”

Then she saw it. Fully feathered, well dressed, talking, walking, quacking Duckmen and duckwomen! Hundreds of them! Everywhere. 

It was super effective.

Kagami fainted.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 12, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Lillith Umbrago
> East Blue
> Loguetown
> 
> ...



*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Alfland Ruins 

*Masoned, crumbling walls covered in hanging moss and green algae. The ground long overgrown, hiding the horror of blood and steel. It was an aerie sight Lillith was met with when she walked into the clearing at the Alfland Ruins. Even the animal life here looked like it would swoop in and kill you on the spot. Large, black crows adorning pieces of the walls. Crawling creepers scampering through their hiding places underneath bones and broken shields. Enough to make most people shudder. A particularly big centipede hurried out of the skulls of an old soldier,  rushing towards Lillith. 

*Squish!*

"Lovely place." Lillith said to herself, lighting a cigarette. Still fiercly determined, she begin walking into the vast ruins, searching for any clue about Nana's whereabouts.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 12, 2013)

*Lucky Die Pirates.*

Mason and Aadish got their own room. Not a huge one but the Overkills would usually have sleep overs with all the ‘kids’ and so it wasn’t an issue sharing. Mason got the bottom bunk, whilst Aadish, as always got the top one. Mason never understood the fascination with the top bunk – just a higher distance to fall if you ever fell off. 

Aadish however was in no mood to lay in bed and hopped off the top bunk after getting settled in. They crew were getting ready for dinner whilst Mason and Aadish got their bearings. “Ok so I can blow up whatever right?”

“Well, you probably want to save the structural integrity of the ship.” Mason suggested popping open a book. 

“Ok well I’m off to blow someone up!” Aadish trotted to the door happily.

“Just like that huh? You have a plan?” Mason asked with his eyebrow raised.

“Yup! Gonna put some explosives near the toilet, then whoever sits on it get blown up! Sounds funny as hell right?!” Aadish grinned from ear to ear whilst Mason shuddered over the prospect of losing the only working toilet on the ship. He wondered about the optimal target for Aadish as he grabbed hold of his shirt, preventing him from executing his plan.

Besides, the crew seemed used to the eccentric ways of the Captain and Mason noted that they were tentative when even opening doors, it was likely that they would check before sitting on the toilet. He thought back to the crew; the Captain seemed too wily to fall for anything, the ninja seemed too paranoid, the vice captain gave an aura of don’t fuck with me even though I’m horribly depressed, leaving only the medic who seemed apprehensive and not as worn in as the rest of the crew.

“The cigarette smoking medic is our target and I’ve got a very special explosion for you to try.” Mason said pulling out a bottle he had stolen from Shinpachi’s lab. 

“That’s my dad’s! He never let’s me touch his stuff, gimmie!” Aadish said with a glint in his eye as he dashed towards Mason. Expecting the sudden leap, Mason sidestepped, sending Aadish into the metal railing of the bed. 

“A Seasoning, one of the most sought after in the world, add great flavour to almost any meal but due to its rarity, also has a little known side effect; it turns what ever you eat into methane once in the stomach. Relatively harmless to most people, but…well you’ll see.” Mason chuckled to himself and noted Aadish’s glazed eyes.

“Sounds boring….I mean what could happen if….ah!” Aadish came to a realisation and nodded. “I’ll give it to them!”

Mason looked at him and saw that he was focussed and wasn’t going to try and drink the whole thing himself, which brought back memories of a werewolf terrorising the ship. Not that he learned his lesson, the day after he was cured he drank something that made him hit himself for about 5 hours, though it was thought that Shinpachi purposely left that accessible in anger.

Aadish took the vial of green liquid and strolled off outside to talk with the crew members. Mason stayed inside and heard the ‘squee!’ of excitement coming from the Captain as Aadish offered it to her. She immediately demanded it be put into the chicken curry they were having for dinner. 

The crew watched with anticipation as Mason and Aadish hungrily gobbled down the food, without reservation. Scarlett had ordered two batches to be made, in case there was poison in their gift but judging from their eager chow down, it was not the case. Ordinarily she would have had the crew eat one and the new guys eat the other, but this spice was such that it was a treat for all and couldn’t be resisted. The rest of the crew Mmm’d and aah’d at the meal, their tastebuds tingling and the conversation flowing as much as the beer. 

Mason found it odd, as ruthless as they were, they knew how to have a good time. They took everything in stride. Even when the medic, who was now filled to the brim, decided to top off the meal with a cigarette and then duly exploded all across the dining room; it was met with a slap on Aadish’s back, nonchalantly wiping bits of bone and stomach from her eye and the Captain congratulating him, before asking just what had happened. 

“The effects should only last at the maximum 24 hours.” Mason said chugging down some beer. “We’ll be back to normal after that – until then I’d advise staying away from naked flames.” Shigeki nodded slowly.

“Wow, that was really creative. Much better than what I was going to do, which was just to activate my devil fruit and irradiate you after dinner. I’m really not very imaginative am I? Captain, you should just throw me overboard and let me embrace my watery grave.” The Vice captain Shigeki sighed and let his head bounce off the wooden table. 

“Ah maybe I’ll tie you to a fishing pole again and irradiate part of the ocean. Always a good laugh!” The Captain said, “and from what I understand, it probably isn’t a good idea to activate your powers otherwise we’ll be one member short!” The captain observed. Before lighting a cigarette for herself. She hadn’t eaten any of the poisoned curry but instead ate out of the uninfected batch. Yes, she was a smart one. “good thing you decided to act now eh? Pepe was going to gas you as you slept tonight. Oh my crew, how I love you! Always taking the initiative, you cute little minions!” She approached with cigarette in hand, causing the other members to back away. 

“Oh right! I forgot! Haha silly me!” she said putting it out. It was clear she hadn’t forgotten. It was pretty hard to forget when the entire room was covered in blood, bones and undigested curry. “Still, it’s a happy day! I officially declare you number 1, but not the number one. That’s me. Although I’m number 6”

“Hahaha! That makes you number two Mason. Number two! As in poop!” Aadish shouted, causing the other crew members to laugh. Mason smirked and looked to where the Medic had sat; a crew who enjoyed themselves but had no strings attached. This was a good crew.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 12, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain V]​
As Kiyoko vanished into the shrubbery Cyrus cast his gaze to the Scimitar now in his hand, the blade was beautiful and ornate. Much like its former master, but much like the girl that now fled the sword was flawed just below the surface. Whoever had crafted it took care, but they weren?t that adapt at forging and the blade though hardy was brittle to the point of shattering. Dropping it to his side he casts his gaze to where the woman had vanished. * ?Ready or not Ms. Sakamoto here I come!?* is shouted as he shot off after her. She may have had a head start, but she was injured and bleeding, the trail she left betrayed her as she ran like a woman possessed. With his stronger legs and larger stride Cyrus was soon on the white headed girls trail, he could hear the branches and twigs under her feet snap and break. She was close.

And although Cyrus ran as quietly as a phantom the girl seemed to know that he was hot on her heels as she tried to lose him. Taking twist and turns just as he would get her in view she attempt to keep her lead, * ?It?s strange how she is able to keep evading me ??* Cyrus ponders to himself as he continues to run. The forest was even changing as they ran; it started to get tamer with the animals that were seen being smaller and closer to their normal cousins. The trees and shrubs even get more hospitable. She in her fear was leading him to her home, but Cyrus was unabated he pressed forward. Brushes rustle and Kiyoko explodes from the forest. Still in a full on run, the people that were going about their daily business stop what they are doing as she dashes by. Worry crossed their features; it appeared as if she was wounded. But she was moving at such a speed that they couldn?t tell. It wasn?t until Cyrus calmly stepped into the clearing that their fear came to light.  

[Limos Bay, Trade Center of Limnos]

People step back, their eyes fixed on Kiyoko?s Scimitar. Why did this stranger have it? Most were too afraid to interfere and the ones that could have had the balls were held back as Cyrus followed the trail of blood that they young woman left in her wake. * ?Olly, olly Oxen Free!?* is shouted as Cyrus walked through the city, a false sincerity only mean to deepen the girl?s despair. 

 ?Father!? Kiyoko shouts as she cuts a corner. A man quickly turns at the voice, his face hardened by life. ?What is it dear?? he asks, but his face turns pale. Why was there a weapon dug deeply into her arm. ?What happened?? he asks catching her as she stumbled. She panted heavily as he examined the blade. It was a short stubby thing, like nothing he had ever seen before. It looked old too, this was bad. His daughter may die of infection if they didn?t do anything soon. ?Kiyoko, what happened?? he asked again as she started to regain her bearings. * ?Me.?* the father?s head lifted from his daughter. When Kiyoko sees Cyrus she fights her father?s grip and is quickly behind him. * ?I?m what happened.?* is added, Cyrus thumbing his nose as he flashed the other Scimitar.  ?He was killing the sacred beast?s father. I tried to stop him.? Kiyoko pants still hiding behind his broad back. ?He did what?? is questioned, * ?They attacked me first, I was merely defending myself.?* Cyrus interjects.  The old man?s eyes narrow as he looked over the disheveled man.

?You beat her, why have you followed her here, just leave us.? He orders, but Cyrus cackles. * ?She challenged me, threatened to kill me, I intend on finishing this. I don?t take kindly to threats on my life.?* Cyrus replies, much to the father?s chagrin. ?Fine, I?ll finish her fight.? He states standing back up; off his side was a deadly looking weapon. So he was a fighter too, I guess daughter like father. ?If I win, you?ll leave us in peace.?, *?And if I win, I?ll put your head on a pike instead of hers.?* Cyrus throws in. ?Very well stranger. I accept your terms.? he states pulling a serrated long sword from its scabbard.  ?Be careful dad.? Kiyoko warns. Her father gives her a glance. ?He isn?t the only one that can kill the sacred beasts.? He states. Turning his gaze back to Cyrus he lightly bows, ?I am Jurou Sakamoto, Blade of Limnos.?

* ?Cyrus T. Cross.?* ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 12, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals*​
*Madea's Barrel Family Reunion*​
Zy trotted along, the rich but cramp foliage making miles of leafy terrain seem surprisingly suffocating. Still, the sun was shining, warm rays breaking through for an offbeat pattern of checkerboard shade. The birds were chirping. Animals were frolicking about, bushes rustling. To some it might seem like paradise... to Zy? It was so, fucking, boring! He was a _pirate_, damn it! He wanted money. He wanted bitches. He wanted fame. He wanted to party! The nocturnal buccaneer would prefer bustling streets and a wild night life over miles of pretending to enjoy ogling the same fucking thing. Still, a lover of anything aesthetically pleasing, Zy took his leisurely stroll with most chipper attitude he could muster.

Zy parted ways from the others, momentarily, the fearsome foursome splitting paths to quadruple their efforts in the search for a beehive. Zy reckoned the swiftest and safest method of snagging his prize was to sate the plump persuader. The captain's deviating mind returned to the task at hand, fighting the severe case of boredom that he now realized in retrospect impeded his whimsical quest. 

A glimpse of Zy's aforementioned target was spotted far off through a cluster of leaves. The beehive. It was so small, or so it seemed, that a swift streak of blue burst left it plummeting. False modesty swelled in the coy pirate as he said, "Urk, I guess I don't know my own strength..."

"Dandy," Zy managed as he deadpanned. The frailty _and_ size a misconception, the beehive revealed itself to be humongous, larger than his ship even, and was soon seen shattering into massive chunks to unleash a swarm of the most hideous bastardization he witnessed upon this wacky island thus far.

The chorus of countless colossal wings busily flapping could be heard as what could only be described as the abominable cross between a bee and an elephant emerged through the thicket. Blaring trunks flailed ostentatiously while jutting from their bulky hind like spears were lethal stingers. The noisy horde located Zy, and immediately closed in on the single suspect.

Zy was immediately on the defensive, coat tail whooshing with a whirling flap as he twisted out of skillfully timed attempts to turn him into a humanoid pin cushion a second time that day. Scarf whipping as fiercely as his chin length bangs, Zy unleashed an overwhelming assault that volleyed ahead whistling in unison. Struck hard by the neon light, singed elephees fell, zapped out of the sky.

A spark lit in the roguish scamp's mind and eyes, followed by Zy's commonly mischievous smirk. Intimidating as their startling size was, it could also be a hindrance. Zy's movements brought him to a more enclosed section of the forest, still nearby, with the army of elephees noisily zipping after him. Nimble and dexterous, Zy kept ahead of them with the ease of an Olympic gold medalist. Their cumbersome bodies thudded into unforgiving bark, slowing some and completely halting others sending them on a completely different path as they attempted to weave through the thin gaps with the ease of Zy.

Svelte fingers hooked onto a branch which Zy swung on, hefting his legs into simultaneous kicks to accelerate his spin, the world blurring into streaks of green and blue during his polished rotation. After a pack of his stalkers swept beneath Zy, frenzied flapping letting Zy execute his tactic without the aid of sight. Boot encased feet collided with the back of a elephee, jabbing it like a pool stick to send it bursting into a mob of the similarly ridiculous species. 

Like rays of light from some bizarre star Zy's searingly hot beams whittled down the numbers. The one sided battle raged on until he left a trail of smoking elephees through the forest. He was panting when Zy retrieved the beehive, and let his head shake in remembrance of his extraordinary troubles.

"Well, that was a nice work out." Zy announced upon arriving. The remains of the shattered beehive was tossed at Bazoo's fuzzy feet, and the bear was quick to maul his favorite snack. The sheer size of it was staggering, and left Manni's tiny mouth gaping. It wasn't just that, but outside of light perspiration, it looked as if Zy hadn't gone through anything short of a light work out. Unspoken respect for the mysterious pretty boy showed. Other members of the Wrecking Crew arrived, bit by bit, looking as if they'd gone through adventures of their own. 

The gluttonous bear snarfed down honey, clawed paws having his way with honey combs as he ignored the group. "Now then, Mr. Fuzzykins, about that egg."  Zy announced, a fist on his side, and a smug look on his visage.

*Bite, snarf, gulp, lick.*​
"Well, you see, the truth is..." Bazoo started.

Zy's beam left a smoking hole by Bazoo's head as if the ground had been punched by a burning hot fist. "Egg. Now." 

"Let's go get that egg!" Bazoo replied as he cradled as much of his prize as possible in one thick furry arm while waddling ahead, moving with an awkward gait. Manni followed him close, keeping her pistol at the ready.

They hadn't gone the safe or easy route Zy anticipated, instead they were led to an upbeat village of people 'wearing' barrels. Bazoo managed to grab his pilot's hat and coat from the wreckage before leading them to the odd forest dweller's home.

"Ah! Pirates!" Shouted Chief Gaomon. Gaomon differed from the others in that he got to wear the honorary treasure chest. "Madealinne help!"

Madealinne stepped out of her wooden house with several barrels having to cover her impressive girth. She was, quite simply, a giant woman. She eyed the pirates meticulously, before making her judgment and offering a curt, "Hurlur, how do yur durr?"

"Er, well... Ma'am. The thing is, we're searching for an egg. Problem is, the monsters in the forest gang up on us," Zy explained with surprising politeness. What? A big, angry old woman was not to be underestimated. Zy may have been reckless, but his mother didn't raise _that_ much of a damned fool. 

Waving her rolling pin at Zy for emphasis, the giant woman was quick to say, "You see, you bad ass chilren need t' learn from Mr. Pirate here. 'bout some damn respect. Respect yur elders."

Madealinne then faced the ragtag group of dangerous looking pirates. "Of course the animals attackin' y'all, look at'cha. Y'all just look like trouble. I bet y'all smell like it too. Help yaself. Come with me. I'll help ya." 

Moments later Zy, Kane, Tengu, and Koaj emerged nude except for barrels. 










​
Manni and Bazoo fell over into a fit of hysterical laughter at their expense. The villagers glanced at the child and bear as if bewildered, unable to figure out what was so damned funny.

"Now, me hearties... I understand this is relatively troublesome. Just think, though. We're about to obtain a magical egg that we can sell for a fortune. Be tolerant! We'll be filthy rich! Able to buy whatever we like! We'll have the largest, most impressive ship on the sea!" 

Facing Tengu, Zy said, "The world's greatest swords!"

Facing Kane, he said, "The world's greatest tools!"

Facing Koaj, he said, "The world's greatest medical supplies!"

Pointing his cane in the direction of the cliff's edge, Zy said, "Come! Let us lay claim to the fortune of a life time! The Wrecking Crew will destroy anything that gets in the way of our dreams! Whatever we want will be ours for the taking! It is, after all, only fitting for the future King of the Sea."

The gluttonous drug addict watched, oddly inspired. Bazoo faced Manni and said, "Papa Bear is goin' with them little britches. You stay here, and keep an eye on the villagers. Sounds like we've got ourselves an adventure."

"Fine," Manni replied, sulking.

Zy held a hand out as if expecting it immediately, "My scarf." Manni took it from Madealline's home, tossing it to Zy. 

"Bring my sister back and maybe you won't be such a little bitch."

"Hey, I thought she said none of your normal clothing...?" Chief Gaomon reminded Zy.

"My scarf goes where I go. If that alone keeps the animals on our ass oh well. I'm not letting it out of my sight, even if I have to burn down the entire forest." Zy warned.

Villagers gulped at the stranger's comment, for he seemed completely serious about setting their home ablaze. Zy's cane struck the ground as he said, "Now then, it's about time I collected _my_ prize." 

"Follow me," Bazoo said, tucking his hat and coat on Manni. He recalled his former self, laying in an alley passed out from drugs. Friends that died from an overdose in their battle with addiction. His life on the run, hiding from the criminal drug trade. He had a dream of his own. He wanted to bring those fuckers down no matter what, as well as an endless supply of honey. 

Shedding unseen tears over his shady and shameful past, Bazoo shouted his promise, "I'll get you guys there! Trust in ol' Papa Bear!" Bazoo then waddled ahead, dramatically swinging his arms with his furry rear swaying.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 12, 2013)

*Lonesome Travelers*​
*Kent & Arya
The North Blue
The Middle of Nowhere
A Raft*​
Kent gripped the smooth handle of the oar, his entire body practically buzzing in anticipation. He ran a quick systems check. Everything seemed to be in order, ignoring of course the damage he had sustained on the Emerald Isles. Many of the coils near the surface of his skin, the ones that allowed him to manifest the electricity around his body, had failed. That task now fell to the backup coils, located deeper within his body - and because of their distance from the surface, it was a significantly harder job.

However, the core generator located in his chest had been unharmed during the fighting, meaning he was in no danger of a total system failure. He would find it more difficult to use the electric attacks he had become so accustomed to, but other than that he should be fine. And even that problem would go away once he managed to get his hand on a decent set of tools. 

"Okay, let's do this!" Kent shouted. And indeed, they "did this". With the both of them rowing as hard as they could, Betsy started to really _move_, practically skipping across the ocean waves. 

After a few minutes of this, Kent glanced over to his rowing partner. She wasn't pulling as hard or as quickly as he was, but somehow she was managing to keep pace. She was squeezing every little bit of power and speed out of every stroke.

_If we entered the water with a 30 PERCENT INCLINE-_

Kent snarled and dug his oar back into the ocean. Row harder, not smarter. That wasn't how he did things. And so he rowed harder.

They both did. Betsy picked up speed. Now it was like she was barely touching the ocean below, and Kent half believed, for the briefest of moments, that if they went any faster the little raft might just take off and soar right into the fucking sun.

Sweat was pouring down his face now (how did he even sweat anymore, who replaces more than half your body with machines and leaves the sweat glands) but he wasn't about to back down. He clenched hard on the oar, until his knuckles were white and the wood was straining beneath his grip, and suddenly he wondered if maybe he should loosen up a little.

And then, there were two loud cracks.

Keith shouted and covered his face as both the oars simultaneously exploded into showers of jagged wood chips, pelting him and Arya. Besty hit the water hard and began skidding to a stop, and Kent screamed again as the force nearly threw him off the boat and into the water.

"Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiit!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 12, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXI]​
Slave Processing Chamber

Kai VS Jura

CRACK!

The 'roid raging Jura didn't let up, slamming his fist into the brick floor that just moments before contained the woman magnet that Kai calls his face. He rolled out of the way and onto his feet, reverting his hands back to their flesh and blood state as those iron coated gauntlets meet boxing gloves weren't getting the job done. 

Jura paid the change no mind, he just came at him for more and he was also oblivious to the fact that Kai switched to an heavier firearm. Drooling madly and with bloodyfists, Jura stomped towards Kai and just started wailing again. Iron Kai stuck to his original gameplan though, staying lightfooted and ducking the highly telegraphed attacks that were coming at him, waiting for that opening where he could give him a reply.

When that moment came, his fist was slammed straght into the chest of the hulked out Jura. 

CRACK!

Where Kai's strikes were earlier incapable of penetrating that rockhard wall of muscles that was in his way, but now he did. There was an audible breaking sound when that fist struck Jura, who had the air knocked out of him and with that injury he was going to be left gasping for air for a while. This was just the set up, the intensely focused Kai with gritted teeth pulled back for a second debilating blow. 

THACK

This time a body blow, after getting a livershot himself once back on Agoge this had become a personal favorite of his. "Agh!" The blows were taking a toll on him as well, but he wasn't letting up. The finale was a combination with a straight to the nose, blood was still gushing violently while Kai was finishing with a right hook low on the jaw.

CRUNCH

The battered Jura dropped hard to the floor, it was over, no pill was going to get him up again anytime soon. It showed just how hard that defense of Jura was, all of that and he was still breathing.....Somewhat.
Kai was still high on adrenaline, it dulling the pain for now but he'd be feeling this for a few days. His hands were shaking and bright red, he could already feel the swelling and bruises coming up.

The fact it messed that messed his own flesh so much was why he hated using this Tekken variant, where he converted bone instead of skin. More mass and destructive output, but with every blow his the flesh around it would be right there in the middle, taking damage as well. 

He waited with wrapping his hands up in bandages and soak them in Jotunn Juice, that always did wonders for these injuries but first Jura required a bit more attention. The gurgling mess writhed on the floor, Kai went through his pockets and was contemplating trying to get some information out of him...... If it was possible with those injuries, and assuming that Jura actually had relevant information to give.....

But a sudden explosion that rocked the chamber violently prevented that, whatever happened, it was right above the chamber and the ceiling started coming down on them.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 13, 2013)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*

Bannon was doing some reading to pass the time. Things were relatively quiet in North Blue at the moment, the sea his branch, G-2, had been assigned to watch over. The branch bordered North Blue in case any assistance was needed right away. However, since the marines had become increasingly unpopular since the pirate king's death, they were more often than not met with hostility when they got too involved. 

Bannon's desk was rather cluttered (as it always was) with dozens of books and papers, which also covered the floor. A marine slowly shoved the door open the door to the office, pushing aside all the clutter on the floor. _"Umm, sir?"_

"Yes?" Bannon barely looked up from his book. The marine awkwardly stepped over some of the papers left scattered about. _"We've gotten reports that "Bloodletter" Hector Vilko has been spotted near Ember Town in North Blue."_ 

Bannon placed his book down and pulled out Hector's wanted poster from his desk. His true bounty at 29,000,000 beli. "Right, he was a slippery one. Well, then send out a squad. We'll see if we can intercept him before he disappears again."

*North Blue/Off the coast of Cinderem Archipelago*

Ten sat motionless on the bench, staring down at Dapper's body, which she had wrapped up in his trench coat. She wasn't quite sure what she should be feeling right now. Regret and sorrow came to mind, but this was still new to her. This had been the first time she had lost someone with whom she felt she had a natural "bond" as Dapper would put it. 

As the ship's hold creaked around her, she felt something in her rising up. It was a bizarre feeling, akin to something boiling inside her body. Her eyes caught sight of the large metal door that had locked both her and Dapper inside. The rising feeling became more intense, and she made a move for the door. 

It flew off the hinges, and hit the adjacent wall. Ten slowly walked out of the room. Whatever this feeling was, it was familiar. 

"It came from down here!" Two men turned the corner and spotted Ten standing at the end of the corridor. "She's out! How did she?!" Before they could so much as draw their weapons, Ten had dashed towards them. "Shit!" Ten drove her fists into each of them, sending the two flying into the wall. Sparks sputtered from the opening left in her forehead, as her eyes glowed a bright yellow. 

She made her way through the corridor, briskly throwing aside several other crewmen who attempted to restrain her. Ten turned another corner and made her way up a set of stairs, breaking down the double doors to the main deck. 

"You!" Hector was waiting on the deck with several crew mates, each drawing their swords. The men all attacked at once, Ten blocking most of their swings, the other she just took. Each slash cut into her, revealing more circuitry underneath her skin. 

"Don't do too much damage! Remember we need her in working condition." At Vilko's words, Ten snapped forward, tossing aside the men and lunging towards the captain. He drew his sword, blocking Ten's punch with the blade, which cut into the android's knuckles. Her eyes shined brighter, shooting a pair of yellow lasers towards Vilko's head. He narrowly avoided them, leaping out of the way. The laser's hit the wooden deck, which immediately caught fire. 

Climbing back to his feet, Hector watched the flame spread to his flag. "My ship! You little..." As he turned around to face her, he was met with a blinding flash as Ten's hand slashed the left side of his face. "Gaaaaaaaahh!" Hector fell backwards onto his back, clutching his head in pain. 

As she stared down at the man, an explosion erupted from behind Ten, knocking her down. The ship began to tear apart, with flaming pieces of the mast falling onto the deck, bringing the ship sinking into the water. 

Ten caught one last sight of water flooding the deck, and then...nothing...


----------



## kluang (Mar 13, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> The duck was unhinged but had some intelligence about him and the robot seemed…stupid. Kagami didn’t care, her eyes were still fixated on the former. The duck was naked, it was talking and was now on the robots shoulders.
> 
> ...



"Wow." says Teri and she looks at Bombera. He grumbles and took out the money he got from the mayor's office and give half of it to Teri. Teri gladly took the money and count it and put it in her pocket. "I never thought she will faint that fast...." grumbles Bombera and he looks at 1-I who pick up Kagami. "What are you doing?" ask Bombera. "Picking her up, like a gentleman." answers 1-I. "And then?" ask Teri.

"And then?" 1-I eye turn blue as he tries to process the information. "My data lacks the information."

"Just carry  her to the park." says Teri and the robot nods. "I will stay with her until she wakes up, like a gentleman." 

"And swat any flies that near her like a gentleman." jokes Bombera and Teri nudges him as 1-I processing some information. " The Stock Building is near, I will draw a map for you if you like." says 1-I and Teri nods. The robot began drawing a very detail look of the town and hand it to Teri.

" I will go to stock market building get us rich."

"I will go the bar to get myself drunk."

"No, your not. You coming with me." says Teri and she drags Bombera with her. As they began to move, they heard a commotion at the building across them. In there they saw several duckmen arguing with humans in white uniforms.

"Marines." whisper Teri.

"Never a good sight. More like bullies." says 1-I.

"We need a plan. And a way to move the captain without arousing suspicion." says Teri and Bombera and 1-I nods.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 13, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[Soth Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXII]​
“I’m not right handed.”​
Sweat formed on Kong’s brow, the Blazefire Sabre spun with an elegant grace before locking into a familiar position. She wasn’t screwing with him either. Right handed the weapon was a surgical instrument of death, hell she could probably shave you with it by merely swinging and not cut you. In her left hand the weapon transformed, it became an elegant engine of destruction. Even in a display of skill there wasn’t any wasted motion. Each gentle pull of her muscle, the work of her fingers and even the swing of the arm itself was a well-oiled machine. To make matters worse, he wore an eye patch on his right eye, that meant that all her attacks would now be coming from his blind spot he would have to be ever vigilant if he was fond of living that was, but he wasn’t going to let her see him worry over such a trivial matter. No, he was a Kong and Kong’s weren’t only graceful and elegant oh no. They were excellent bluffers and how they came into some of that wealth.

 “And, is that supposed to worry me?” he asks, giving a challenging grin working his family heritage.  “You have a terrible poker face Kong.” Sam replies, that Striffe stubbornness coming out. She didn’t know if he was bluffing. Then again she didn’t care.  “I’ve changed my mind Kong.” she states and for a brief moment Kong thinks that his ploy has won him this victory. A smile crept across his face,  “Oh, and what have you changed your mind on?” he asks, his grip just lessening on his weapon.  “I’ve decided I’m going to neuter you, then feed your balls to that ape that helped you beat me.” she replies. She is the first to break the stand still and the attack was a blinding one, and with the precision of a laser. Kong grits his teeth and curses under his breath as the ring of steel echoes through the building. 

 “Oh that is quite scary.” a faint voice trailed from the rafters above as the song of steel and sword sang. Kong was being pressed and he knew it, his teeth clenched tighter with each blow they exchanged and his anger slowly built as they danced around one another. As the fight dragged on, the lobby started to fill with the smoke as the entire compound started to burn, at this rate the fire would kill the both of them.  “Trigger Command!” he shouts spinning on the tip of his toes,  “Thundercracker!” is barked, the tip of his weapon digging across the tiled floor. Sam leaps back as he pulled the trigger, it was an impact shell and it brought a wall of floor between the two.  “Ah… ha, ha, ha..” Kong was breathing heavily, but he mustered a cackle of laughter.  “I have you now, daughter of the beast.” he huffs as the debris fell to the floor. In his left hand was that same container that he’d tried to take earlier. Popping the top he quickly downs the liquid before Sam could react.  “Have you fallen to dosing to beat me Soldado?” is asked, but the Marine only cuts a grin. 

 “Dosing, what do you take me for woman, a dope head? No, see I’m a chronic alcoholic. That my dear is chemical burner, what it does is take the entirety of the deterrent in my system and it burns if off.” he says proudly before exploding in to a counter attack. This was the most rapid exchange yet as the squeaking of shoes rang at a high pitch as the two combatants danced their dances of the dead. The clash lasted little longer than a few seconds, but in that time they played out three full duals, each coming to a draw as they matched skill and steel. When they finally break both are panting to a degree.  “I have to hand it to you Samantha; you’d be pretty high in the ranks if you weren’t black ops.” Kong compliments, though she was his enemy he couldn’t help but admire her skill.

 “You’re still a pampered brat, though you have some degree of skill.” she replies her right hand falling behind her back. Before taking her coat off to go incognito she had transferred her collapsible swords to the small holder on her lower back.  “But I believe it’s time to take the kiddie gloves off.” she states sweetly. Kong narrows his eye as an assassin’s sword is produced.  “You can dual wield?” he asks, Sam merely allows her actions to tell the story that should have been obvious, the next exchange is even more rapid than the last three, and even at 100% functionality Kong couldn’t keep up, using another impact shell he forces another break in the action as he spun and flipped back landing in a kneel. Those blonde locks slowly raise, Kong had a white gloved hand to his face and ire in his eye. Pulling the hand away three cuts run along his cheeks. He glances down to his opened hand, the white stained red with his own blood. 

 “How dare you.” he bites, that gaze cutting into Sam’s soul  “Mar my beauty!” is added as he stood,  “You will pay with your life for defacing this glory; I don’t care if the higher ups want you alive anymore!” he rambles in a craze. That blood covered hand fires to the eye patch and rips it free. As Sam suspected, there was no injury to his eye, merely a ploy. After doing so, Kong starts to crack. His brain kicks into high gear a psychotic cackle erupts while he pulled a hand to his head,  “I can see it all now!” he shouts. Clearly he was having a mental breakdown, or that is what a sane person would think. Sam wasn’t normal. She knew something was up. And she was right; Kong was now processing vast amounts of visual data at an alarming rate. He as he stated could see everything.  “T-this eye patch” he grins while tossing it to the ground.  “is my last inhibitor Ms. Striffe. I give you two moves before I drop you.” he boasts. Vanishing in a blur, he was gone. His speed had dramatically increased too. 

 “I have another secret as well.” steel echoes loudly, and the tile below Sam’s feet cracks as Kong is countered with a single hand.  “Impossible” he mutter landing, but before he attempts a second attack, he is forced to back away, the killing intent coming off Sam magnified to a heart racing point, and Kong had to readjust.  “I was trained by the Crimson Illusion.” ~


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2013)

*Harlow Island, South Blue*

Harlow was just like any island in the South Blue. Warm, tropical, laid-back and was home to a fortress  that served as a hub for marine ships travelling around the south blue. Over 10 years ago Harlow island was the site of the battle of Harlow, the turning point for the war against the revolutionaries in South Blue. The battle left the entire island ravaged, and now only a fortress and a small port city are what's left. Only recently had the last of the rubble from the battle been cleared, and even then the island was still pockmarked with craters when the marines tried to hit Harlow with a buster call.

For his part Irving didn't care much for the island's history, but Blueberries had insisted on telling him while he was lead to the _Milanese_'s sickbay. He decided to entertain himself while Blueberries droned on by noting the way the ship?s maze-like internal structure resembled an anthill. The comparison was pretty apt for the situation, as certain species of ants kidnap the larvae of other ants to be raised as workers. He wondered whether a lot of people got roped into the pirating business this way all the time: a lot of people go out to the sea to become pirates, so the thought of being forced to piracy was something odd for many people. 

The _Milanese_?s sickbay was state of the art, and far out-classed Irving?s paltry clinic back at Greenwood. Modern equipment, rare and expensive medicines, the latest medical journals, it even had a quarantine room. What most impressed him was the wide array of chemicals that you could use to make practically any medicine or poison. Irving?s stomach became queasy when he looked at a small cylindrical glass labeled ?cyanide?. And then he looked at another rack, all of which contained vials of toxic substances.  There wasn?t a single drop of natural poison in the entire sickbay, and this made him uneasy. Animals like scorpions needed poison to survive. Synthetic venoms weren?t really vital to human survival, at least in terms he understood it.

?Ah! I hope you find our facilities to your liking my boy!? Blueberries patted Irving?s back, which only made his unease worse. ?I have an important task for you. Unfortunately our ship?s medical crew is lacking in skilled chemists, so we require you to synthesize 10 canisters of sleeping gas to be used for our raid later. I shall return in a few hours to check your progress. Try not to escape, and we frown upon attempts of suicide.?

?I?m a vet, not a chemist.? Irving grumbled as he set to work creating the sleeping gas. He knew enough about the topic to do as Blueberries wishes, but chemistry wasn?t his specialty either. Still, his knowledge of sedatives came in handy here, but the labor needed to create the gas was taxing, not to mention incredibly boring. The tedium was more effective at putting Irving to sleep than his gas was.

He wouldn?t be lacking in entertainment for long. Picadilly had entered the sickbay an hour into his job, his suit torn in places and his cheeks bleeding from cuts. ?Hi-ho friend! Someone?s in need of cheers and jeers!?

?Mr. Blueberries? task is very uninteresting, true. It?s like watching cows eat grass.? Lies, Irving loved recording the dietary cycles of cows and it made good money too. ?So what happened to you?? 

?Oh, the madame was bored and dropped a crate of swords on my head.? Picadilly moved towards a box of gauze and began to clean his wounds. He didn?t expect the clown to be able to tend to his own injuries, he figured that having a doctor around eliminated the need for that. ?Well my friend, about your mysterious past??

?Yes? What about it?? Irving asked as he paced around the sickbay, waiting for the liquids inside several beakers he was mixing earlier to settle down. 

?I want to hear all the juicy details! I mean I know you don?t know anything, what with amnesia and all that, so talk about something else. Like what you first remember.?

Irving?s pacing increased in speed and the unease he felt earlier, replaced by boredom had returned. His past was something he seldom discussed and rarely brought up by his peers. He?d been lucky earlier, having been dragged off by Blueberries after he finished his report to whomever it was he answered to. The others were really curious about his amnesia, but he was reluctant to talk about it to a group of people he?d only just met. Regardless, it was better if he slaked Picadilly?s curiosity now before he becomes more forceful in his attempts to pry it out of him. Clowns were notoriously inquisitive creatures after all.

?It was 3 years ago, I think.? Irving stopped pacing around and settled down next to Picadilly on the operating table, idly grinding some herbs down with a mortar and pestle as he began his story. ?It?s hard to tell, really. They didn?t have calendars in the jungle and I couldn?t understand the ones the tribesmen used. I woke up at a beach one day, with nothing but a tattered pair of shorts, some chains on my wrists and a weird tag on my neck. I didn?t know where I came from, or even my name. Irving Number One Hundred Sixty came from the tag on my neck. What I didn?t know about my past though I made up with by knowing practically everything there is to know about animals and plants. My life in the jungle was pretty great. I made friends with a lot of the animals, but I ended up eating some of them. ?Irving snickered. ?I think they call that the law of the jungle. Most of the natives I met didn?t like me and most other humans either when it came down to it. One time they even tried to sacrifice me to their lake god, but that turned out to be a giant eel that lived in a lake. Me and the jaguars ate well that night.? 

?I couldn?t stay isolated from civilization for long. Pirates were encroaching on the jungle in bigger numbers. Some of them went there to gather some food, but more were there to poach rare animals or hunt for treasure. I couldn?t let them get away with that so I fought back. Eventually I boarded a pirate ship that was poaching some macaws,  and I even managed to save them before the pirates knocked me out. When I woke up I was in a different island, and I?ve been travelling around the South Blue ever since.?

?Well that was boring.? Picadilly tilted his head to his left side, frowning. ?Tell me more about your jaguar friends, they sound fun.?

Irving shrugged, not really surprised by Picadilly?s reaction. When he told his friends in Greenwood they said as much. Everyone wanted to hear the jaguar story, but the one where he discovered 20 species of slugs endemic to the grand line living somewhere in the south blue? Snoresville. This was another reason he was reluctant to talk about his past, everyone only wanted to hear the exciting part.

That story will have to be for another time. Blueberries had returned, expecting his gas canisters full. Irving had only managed to fill up 8 canisters, but that seemed to satisfy the mustachioed man. That came as a relief for Irving, as he?d been expecting a brutal punishment from him for failing to deliver his quota. ?Excellent Sir Number 160. For your service here I reward you the position of Lady Salome?s secondary during the operation.?

?Spoke too soon.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 13, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals​*
*The True King of the Jungle*​
Zy managed to reach the cave far easier than previously. The grazing, hunting, lounging, or roaming animals seemed content ignore them now, mostly. There was of course the occasional inquisitive sniff or leering gaze, but the hostility lessened and for the most part they were complacent.

Their journey took far longer than expected, however, and the sherbet colored sunset was a clear warning that they'd been traveling as far as one might estimate. There was something odd, though, that Zy was quickly beginning to notice. The further they went, the fewer exotic animals they ran into. Soon, there were little to no animals.

"Ah, fuck. We're outta rum." Zy complained, swishing his flask. The others glanced at him, as if wondering where he'd kept it. "What? I hid it in my barrel, you sick, depraved bastards."

Eventually something moved in the bushes, with an increasing amount of eyes on them. Whatever these things were, Zy immediately reasoned that they were not only big, quick, and immediately drew his cane. The hissing sounds they made were reminiscent of lizards, only larger. Far larger. Soon they were releasing an odd sort of cry, and more were approaching. "We'd better get moving, mateys."

Zy immediately froze upon hearing the rumbling boom of their gargantuan land quaking savior crushing or splitting trees from his arrival. The horrifying image of a towering gorilla banging savagely on his chest, thrashing it in a warning display that sent chills through anyone present. It was big, stupendously big, taller than any tree in the forest and far wider, and it was _pissed._ 

"...run."​
Kong bellowed an infuriated war cry that seemed to make the very heavens tremor as hands, nearly the size of a bus, bashed on the ground to prevent an easy retreat. 

"I don't want the egg anymore!" Bazoo let out a shrill shriek as he ran, stumbling when the ground shook, and eventually bumping chest first against the weeds and dirt. He scurried into a cowering position, shaking in terror as Kong uprooted trees with ease, slinging them with a ferocity that showcased his unbridled strength in a mighty showing of complete superiority.

Hoping his crew was smart enough to flee, Zy rolled his glowing his hands in circles while charging, and unleashed a speeding streak of blue that nailed Kong right between the legs. 

"Bimu Bimu Ha Revised~"​

*"ROASTED NUTS!!!!!!!!!!"*​​
Kong let out an inflamed cry of agony and rage as he reached his kettle whistling limit, seeming to snap into a haze of explosive fury. Everyone in the crew was forced to fly about, turned into humanoid rag dolls hitting dislodged trees or high springing boulders. Nothing appeared to be safe in the face of Kong's wrath. 

Zy felt an arm nearly snap as it swatted the rough bark of a tree spinning in a slow, almost tranquil manner, his body flailing from the ground smashing force of Kong's rampage. Grimacing, injured arm twitching, Zy managed a half open peek at Kong who sent a foot flying right for him. With his functioning arm, the other numb, aching, and uselessly motionless, Zy discharged a sweeping beam that narrowly pushed him out of the way of Kong's kick in time for the sheer wind force of it to send Zy's body screaming through the air like an insect to thwack roughly across the island.

Panting, and unmoving, Zy entire body ached. He was sure one or two of his bones were broken somewhere. He tried to move, but couldn't manage it, and merely flopped down. Ears ringing at a gradually rising rate, Zy opened an eye... weakly... to catch double the Kong in his dazed state. Knocked senseless, it took Zy a moment to catch his bearings. Koaj? Tengu? Kane? Hell, even Bazoo. Where were they...? It looked as if a tornado had devastated the forest.

Coughing blood, Zy sat up, woozy as a hand went to his forehead. "Blasted monkey..." 

He glanced in the direction of momentarily downed brethren, and a rare pang of guilt filled him. They were here because of his greed. Not that he would've chosen a different path. He was, after all, always going to be a greedy asshole. Still, he didn't expect it to go _this_ wrong. Dizzily staggering, Zy waved a hand to catch Kong's attention, grinning as he shouted, "Hey! You're the King.. of this Island, eh!? Royalty to royalty, you've got something I'd like! So, let's get nasty, shall we?"

A beam sprung Zy high into the air, pushing himself to get the massive gorilla interested in him instead of his allies. Kong grinned, now, and chased the pretty ray of blue. Accelerating to the top speed he was capable of, Zy rolled into a slow somersault, repeatedly spinning until extending a single arm that trembled with an attempt to restrain the amplified beam. 

*"Bang, bitch."*​
A full powered Bimu Bimu Ha hit Kong's face, momentarily stopping the king of the island. Kong's large arms rolled in a circle as he slapped his meaty hands to his smoking face, eyes stinging. 

Zy's body crashed hard into a crooked stack of toppled trees, making the pirate captain grunt as he tumbled down them. Sore, sweating, and worn out, the young scoundrel splashed into the stream. Half of his body submerged, Zy weakly said, "Fuck I'm awesome..."

He was sure Kong would retaliate, but luckily it'd come after him. It was more than Zy could ask for. As Zy's mind wandered to an odd place, he wondered what Kong was so angry for. Was he protecting something...? The egg, perhaps? Zy wrested himself from the pull of the stream to fire a single blast. It'd be impossible for them to defeat that monstrosity. The only hope, for now, was escape. After Zy's beam boosted him to cliff's edge, right by the dimly lit entrance of the cave which was illuminated by a small fire, the exhausted pirate stepped in bare footed with a barrel barely covering him.

"You disgusting little fucker!" Rebecca's foot nailed Zy's face, sending him crashing into a wall with Herculean strength. Zy collapsed, tongue hanging out from his immediate defeat. She glared down at him. He looked like hell. The only thing she hated more than picking on the weak, though, was men. Perverts pissed her off all the more. When his eyes opened she was caught off guard by his resilience.

"I don't need your help, asshole. Get out," Rebecca insisted.

"Don't flatter yourself, you gorilla. I'm here for the treasure. I'm sure hubby is coming, be a good lass and wait for 'em with open arms," Zy taunted her. Rebecca growled and threw a series of lethal punches and kicks, her strikes superhuman, but each attack failed to make contact. Zy was dodging her with ease.

"What in the hell is your problem, lady?! Do you know how much I've gone through for this egg!? Get outta the way!" Zy snapped, a foot clapping against the top of Rebecca's head, which he kicked off to hurriedly glide past her. 

"You...! *Asshole!*" Rebecca screamed, her cry echoing as Zy ran deep into the cave. She looked up to see Kong come swinging into his rocky home, sniffing the moment he landed. The giant gorilla sneered, ready to fight, but Rebecca petted his hand coaxingly and serenely said, "There, there... the weird little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) won't hurt you..."

"At last..." Zy whispered as he lifted up the beautiful, glowing, multi colored rainbow egg. Grinning, Zy said, "I'm going to be the richest bastard in the world."

A panicked scream was heard, by the mouth of the cave, and Zy glanced over his shoulder. "Aw, come on..."

Far below, lizard men... the final cross species of the island, surrounded Zy's crew and tied them up. They were carried to a small camp, and when they awakened, they would find themselves dangling back to back over a huge pot of boiling water. The camp was wooden and had tall walls with flames lighting the four corners. The reptilian bipedal men stood guard on high look out towers, spears or crossbows at the ready, while warriors surrounded the bubbling pot.

"Sssomething sssmellssss good," hissed chief Salvik, a larger thickly muscled warrior with a head dress on.

"Sorry guys... I forgot to warn you about the snake people..." Bazoo whined, head bowing in shame. He still hadn't admitted that he really didn't know shit about the island, and just happened to crash land there, but at least spotted the barrel people's village.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Lonesome Travelers*​
> *Kent & Arya
> The North Blue
> The Middle of Nowhere
> ...



*Arya & Kent*
* The North Blue*
* The Middle of Nowhere*
* A Raft*

Lonesome Travelers

With a few splashes and a loud thump, Arya and Kent skid to a halt smack in the middle of nowhere. The force of the stop had thrown Kent and Arya to the floor of the boat, with Kent on top of Arya, his hands groping her breasts as he tries to lift himself up. A vein on Arya's temple bulges out as she punches Kent like a rocked into the air. When he finally landed, a few yards away fro the boat, he yelled some sort of profanity.

Back in the boat, he laid down. His clothes where all sticking to his body, and his sweat was making his handsome body glisten in the sunlight. And what manly scars..

"Nuh-uh! Not gonna happen! Not him, no way, never in a million years!" she yelled out to nobody in particular. Though she was sweaty too, her face was redder than she wanted to admit.

"Sit down and shut up." she demanded, sitting on the far side of the boat, with Kent on the other side. "And don't talk to me."

​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 13, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain VI]​
* “Cyrus T. Cross.*

Jurou watched Cyrus after he introduced himself; there was something off about his mannerism. Something that oozed danger, experience that someone one that appeared as young as he shouldn’t have. “Sorry to say I’ve never heard of you.” He replies, his eyes steadily fixed on Cyrus as the Hare brought a hand to his chin. * “Doesn’t surprise me much. I try to keep a low profile. You, though I have heard of. Jurou … Demon of the West Blue.”* is replied, a sly grin slipping across furry lips.  Jurou lightly flinches; he hadn’t heard that name in many years.  “What’s he talking about?” Kiyoko asks, Jurou merely takes a step forward. “A time long ago, I’m no longer that man Cyrus. He died a long time ago.” He replies.

* “Oh, I quite understand, time makes fool of us all, rearing a family made you give up on your dream didn’t it?”* Cyrus asks, trying to bait the man into attacking. “I don’t regret any decision I made.” is replied, clearly Cyrus wasn’t going to rile him that way. * “I’m glad to hear that, let’s hope that time hasn’t dulled those skills. You after all wanted to kill Helen Swann, take her place.”* Cyrus replied, the vines that wrapped the Scimitar whining under the grip he held. Jurou dashes into action, his movements a mere blur, “Sacred Blade!” the attack was quick and point accurate. A dark sheen of red flies through the air, he had cut Cyrus’ scarf in two but had missed the man himself. Cyrus spins and twirls as if dancing on the midafternoon air itself.  Jorou presses his attack driving Cyrus toward the center of town, where he could really let loose. Flashes of steel rain all around Cyrus as he danced around, but the blade couldn’t touch him his perception was too sharp to be hit by a mere driving series of slashes.

_There_, Cyrus saw it as the man rotated his arm, bringing his deadly weapon high above his head. His shoulder popped, obviously an old injury. It didn’t slow the man down much, but it was enough for Cyrus to have fun with. Spinning on the next series of attacks Cyrus uses his free hand to spring high into the air. Throwing himself into a top spin several deadly kicks fire off in rapid secession, * “Whirl Wind Kicks!”* is yelled. Jurou’s eyes widen, the first hit catches him across his weapon arm, driving him back, and the next four attacks parry him back several feet. But that was the point, and as Cyrus landed the rest of his scarf is pulled from his neck and spun. It quickly wraps around Jurou’s weapon and arm. With a tug Cyrus pulls the man in thrusting the Scimitar at the same time. On instinct alone Jurou ducks, the blade cuts cleanly into his shoulder. But as the blood sprayed he did avoid being killed. 

 “That’s not how a swordsman fights!” Kiyoko screams at Cyrus from several feet away. * “What? I never said I was a swordsman, just because I carry one doesn’t mean I abide by any given rules. Battles are battles.”* is firmly stated in his defense as Jurou pulled himself and the scarf free of the hare-man’s grip.  “That…”, “Shush Kiyoko. It’s fine. I fought no more honorable in my day.” is stated, his eyes cutting back to Cyrus. “That is a very interesting technique Cyrus, who taught you the art of sword?” is asked. * “Beat me and I’ll tell you.”* is replied. “Fair enough.” is replied, that serrated sword pulling back to battling posture. “Demonic Art” he states. His movements were more refined now, the age that plagued his first volley gone. The Demon of the West was back. 

“Moon Cutting Fang.” Jurou was next to Cyrus in the next instant. Blood paints the air and Cyrus is sent reeling in the opposite direction, his shoulder pouring blood. “Eye for an eye, eh?” the demon asks as he runs forward. Cyrus grinned this was going to be fun. Steel finally sung as Cyrus switched to the Gale Winds variation of his technique. It better fitted the heavy Scimitar he was using now anyway. The two blades met as Cyrus danced around, the villagers could only watch in wide eyed awe as the two fought. Neither seemed to hold the advantage as the song of battle echoed through the streets, but Kiyoko a trained fighter as well is the only one to see it. Cyrus was playing and her father was aged, beaten and worn. The chances of his victory here was astronomically low. Her worse fears came to realization, a spatter of blood traces its way across the sandy street and her father falls. His sword slid several feet away, and a pained grunt echoes in the back of Jurou’s throat. Blood soaked hands seize a long gash on his calf and thigh.

* “So that was the extent of your ability. Well, I guess a deal is a deal.”* Cyrus muses as he stabs the bit of the Scimitar into the ground, with a hard twist he breaks it, it was brittle after all. * “You’re off the hook Kiyoko.”* he states walking over to her father. Grabbing him by the hair he drags him over to the broken blade and drops him over it. Jurou catches himself, but Cyrus stops any hope of retreat by placing a large foot on his back. * “Where do you think you’re going?”* he asks playfully pushing the man toward the sword.  “STOP!! PLEASE!!” Kiyoko pleads dropping to her knees.  “I’m sorry, please don’t kill my father.” she begs. Cyrus cuts her a glance. * “Why?”* is the question posed. Kiyoko looks to him, her eyes full of tears.  “H-he’s the only family I have left, please. I-I’ll do anything.” she pleas. * “Anything?”* is asked quickly. Kiyoko’s face flashes red.  “Y-yes.” she replied and Cyrus grinned. 

* “You still have my sword?”* he asks, Kiyoko gave him a curious look, but produced the weapon from behind her.  “Yes..” it was an obvious answer now. * “Gouge one of your eyes out with it, and I’ll spare him.”* Kiyoko snapped with surprise. 

 “What is all the noise about?”,  “You want me to do what?” is asked simultaneously.  A not as old as the demon swordsman yawned sleepily as he exited into the street. His eyes widen seeing Jurou on the ground was one thing, but the person that pinned him there was quite the shock.  “Cyrus?” those long ears twitch, * “Well if it isn’t White Lightning Grissom.”* is stated.  “Cyrus, what are you doing, let Jurou up.” he states approaching, * “Stop right there Jed. I’ll gut you where you …”* 

~*CRASH*~​
A beer bottle shatters over Cyrus’ head and his world goes black. The boat captain he’d left on the beach had finally caught up.  “What, he threatened to kill you too.” he states taking offense to the look that Jed gave him. ~


----------



## DVB (Mar 14, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

"Psychic crystal huh?" Cyler walks over and grabs the crystal and is suddenly overtaken into a new sense.Lets get this over with Captain." Cyler turned for the door, "I am tired of waiting for this to end."

Diego smiles and puts his arm around Cyler. "I know, but we don't know where either have their headquarters. Furthermore, we need to come up with a plan. I am not sure how Jonathon will be able to help us out. The Marine Captain is certainly dangerous with his collection of blades, but that Eel Fishman is also as if not more dangerous because of his electric capabilities," he explained to Cyler with a confident smile. 

"They will be difficult fights and help increase our bounty though," Diego mentioned with a smile as he led his crew to the inn. "We'll rest for tomorrow. When the Marines come around, we'll beat them up and help arm the townsfolk for when the Pirate crew shows up," he explained as he helped Jonathon back to the inn.

"That naginata does look like a giant scapel, you reckon you want to swipe it from him?" he asked is doctor.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals*​
*Selfish Zy , Enter the Kong Family!*​
The egg was cupped to Zy's back with the arm that was remained mostly numb, and his feet scratched across loose rocks as he crept through the nearly pitch-black cave. When he reached an arm out it disappeared in the darkness, letting Zy know he was capable of escaping with ease. He had it, at long lost. The prized egg. A myriad of neon light randomly illuminated Zy's path with a beautifully colorful glow.

Before Zy reached the mouth of the cave an alarmingly thunderous boom was heard which sent him stumbling into a wall. Grimacing as the entire island shook, the scowling treasure hunter repositioned himself, panting. "What in the hell is going on out there...?"

Venturing further but cautiously now, Zy would normally be concerned with clothes, but getting the hell out of there in one piece was now the outlaw's primary objective. The bath and barrel combination helped, but he hoped to find something else to cover himself with whilst still in the darkness. His prayers were answered with a new barrel, which the lean toned youth adjusted into an odd little outfit.

When Zy exited the now empty cave he approached the edge of the cliff warily, peering down to see the unconscious Kong. Who could've taken down the great beast...? Zy immediately flipped, a barrel tumbling towards him out of nowhere. "Who in the...?!" 

A gorilla with a tie on stood with his chest pumped out, another barrel overhead. He chucked it, sending it bouncing in a series of swift rolls towards Zy. Rebecca was sprawled down next to him, unconscious.

"Son of a..." Zy unleashed a beam, and it struck the Kong's face, but it didn't have as much of an impact as normal. It was still a decent enough blow to leave a mark and make him wince. "Heh, well then. Looks like the most incredible bastard in the sea is getting stronger~!"

Still, Zy was stuck. He couldn't get away with some random monkey wearing a tie attacking him! Snatching the nearest hammer, Zy took off into a dash, jumping with excellent timing each time a barrel rolled by him. The smaller Kong lifted his giant arms up when Zy got near, throwing a few wild swings. Zy's hammer struck him repeatedly, but the violent ape managed to get a few good blows in as well, sending Zy skidding along the side of the mountain each time.

"Nn! I don't have time to monkey around with you!" Zy snickered to himself, adding a quiet, "Ba dum, tish." While he was cracking a joke a barrel exploded against his chest sending Zy plummeting. Eyes widening, Zy tossed the egg up first, and then threw the hammer with all of his might, watching it strike the ape brutally between the eyes. Lights out. Zy watched him timber backwards, and grinned. Now for the egg. 

Flipping once, a beam hit the ground with a soft impact, but it was enough to at least decelerate his fall. Catching the egg with a hug, Zy let out a relieved sigh, crashing back down onto the edge of the cliff with a safe landing.

"Lizard men..." Rebecca groggily said as she rose, a hand to her head.

"Lizard men?" Zy asked, pausing midway when he was whirling around to go. "By the way, your sister is here. Apparently she wants you to come home or some drivel. Snotty little wench she is." 

"Watch your mouth asshole," Rebecca snapped while jumping down to land next to him, nearly falling from a surprisingly clumsy moment.

"Er," Zy started, snatching her by the back of the shirt with a finger to rescue her from a hazardous fall. "Is that any way to speak to your savior, doofus? I just rescued you from a raging barrel tossing ape!" 

Rebecca swatted a hand off, eyes bulging as she screamed, "Don't fucking touch me! You idiot! They were protecting me from the Lizard Men!"

Zy shook his head at the hormonal woman and turned to go. "Yes, well. Stay here and play with your gorilla brethren or go see that bratty siser of yours. I have to get my crew and split. See ya you big hideous tomboy!"

Rebecca crossed her arms, eyes rolling at the rude stranger's ignorance. Though he was pissing her off and she couldn't stomach the bastard, she couldn't let anyone run off to their death. "If they're out there in the forest then the lizard men got them. If Fish men are the toughest in the sea, and the winged people dominate the sky, then the lizard men are considered the toughest on land. The descendents of dinosaurs. Tougher skin. Stronger. Faster. They'll rip you apart, like they'll probably do to your friends if you don't hurry. I'm sorry. You may still have time, they tend to cook their prey in their camp behind the mountain."

"Ah, well then. Guess they're too tough. I'll head off then." Zy replied before turning to go again.

"Wait! You aren't even going to try to rescue them?!" Rebecca blurted in outrage.

"What? You just said how dangerous they are, lady. They knew the risks coming in. I'm no hero, and I've got my treasure, so I'm outta here. I'll keep 'em in my prayers."

"..." Rebecca's fist slammed into Zy's face with a blow so hard it nearly dislocated the handsome youth's jaw. Watching Zy crash hard against the rocks, she glared down at him, panting with hell's fury in her dark blue eyes. She felt nauseated at how horrible he was. Tears brimming, Rebecca shrieked,

*"YOU'RE ABANDONING THEM?! YOU ROTTEN LITTLE SON OF A BITCH! I BARELY KNOW YOU AND YOU'RE ALREADY THE MOST DESPICABLE MAN I'VE EVER MET!"*

"..." Zy rubbed his bruised jaw, still cradling the glowing egg protectively. "Yeah, yeah. Like I give a shit..." Zy's beams lost a lot of their oomph at night, as well as the burn. Going there as he was now would be nothing short of suicide. Not only that, he didn't make it so far on his journey by being a hero. Selfishness got him as far as he made it. 

As Zy reflected on the early portion of his journey, he recalled that it was knowing when to involve himself and when to pull out that made him survive. He _only_ stuck around when things got messy if he had the advantage. Since he met them he'd gotten increasingly reckless. It was like poker. He only played when the game was rigged, and he only went all in when the odds were stacked tremendously in his favor. 

"How can you be so cold..?" Rebecca broke down to ask. She wasn't sure why she cared, but she wanted to believe there was good in the stranger. No one could be that selfish.

"Life is cold, and it isn't always fair. If you want to survive you have to be shrewd and even sometimes a bit ruthless." Zy replied as he gripped the egg a bit tighter, a slightly dark look on his face.

"Fine! I'll rescue them myself, you coward!" Rebecca spat.

"Ah, yes. I'm sure they'll appreciate it. Now then, if you'll excuse me I've got a ship to catch. I'm getting off of this Oda forsaken island before some other shitstorm comes after me." Zy carelessly replied. 

The two promptly split paths, Zy heading for his ship while Rebecca ran off to rescue the rest of the Wrecking Crew.


----------



## kluang (Mar 15, 2013)

kluang said:


> "Wow." says Teri and she looks at Bombera. He grumbles and took out the money he got from the mayor's office and give half of it to Teri. Teri gladly took the money and count it and put it in her pocket. "I never thought she will faint that fast...." grumbles Bombera and he looks at 1-I who pick up Kagami. "What are you doing?" ask Bombera. "Picking her up, like a gentleman." answers 1-I. "And then?" ask Teri.
> 
> "And then?" 1-I eye turn blue as he tries to process the information. "My data lacks the information."
> 
> ...



As the group discuss their plan a woman approaches the building flicking her hair at the marines as she enter the building causing the quarrel between the marines and the duckmen to stop for a while.

"Who is she?"ask Bombera

"Name, Aish. 38-29-36. Archeologist."

"Highly doubt anyone looking like that is an archeologist."

"How did you come to that conclusion?"

"Women intuition."

"A Highly doubt able intuition."

1-I looks at Kagami as she awakes from her collapse as Teri beat the living shit out of Bombera for his remark. "Are we still in Duckland?" ask Kagami.

"Actually its Pato Island. And yes we are still in it."

"Not fun at all."

1-I stands next to her and his eye suddenly caught something. "I have an idea how bout we visit the zoo. That always cheer people up. And Lady Teri can finish doing her stock business." says 1-I and he drags Kagami across the park towards the zoo.

The Pato Island Zoo is a large area covered in lush green and specially crafted area fitted for the animals th inhibits it. Its the best and largest zoo in the West Blue.

After paying the tickets 1-I push Kagami into the zoo and led her around it. Both of them spend some time looking at the Pato Island Zoo and the animals that inhibit it. "These animals looks sad..." says Kagami and she points to a penguin. 1-I looks at a lion in front of him and nod. "The right thing to do here is to release them." says 1_i and suddenly life returns to Kagami. "True words, oh my lovable robot companion. No creature should be allowed to be cage." answer Kagami and 1-I response by cutting down the lion cage bar. " Be free oh my carnivorous friend." says 1-I as the lion leaps of its cage. "Doesn't he look happy Lady Kagami?" ask 1-I and Kagami nods and uses her bag to open several more cages. "Freedom to all animals big and small!!!!"

Back at the park, Teri and Bombera approach the building as the hear a commotion behind them. "What do you think happen? Kagami free the animals?" ask Bombera and Teri laughs. "Kagami aint that stupid."

Then a group of police duckmen running behind them shouting a bout a female pirate and her robot slaves  causing havoc at the zoo. Bombera looks at Teri who buried her face in her palm and shakes her head. She return the money she got from Bombera earlier. "Now lets get this show over with."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXIII]​
As the compound continued to slowly burn the battle between Sam and Kong accelerated into high gear with series after series of high speed contests. The two tore around the room shattering desk, chair and windows alike are broken in their exchanges. Everything was lost on them, the battle is all that mattered even as the rafters around them started to plummet threatening to crush them under their fiery girth. They only break momentarily when one almost crushed both of them, short of breath Kong glares though the thick smoke that now threatened to suffocate them. While he panted heavily, Sam seemed unaffected, or if she was she was hiding it very well. _ ?What kind of monster is she??_ he wonders biting his thumb as he watched her navigate the destroyed room. It was getting too crowed here, he couldn?t carry on at this rate. Not in this choking environment. 

Looking around he spies the front doors to the lobby, they weren?t that far off if he sprinted he could probably make it, he had too he was almost at 100%, all he had to do was allow his mind to readjust to his increased mental acuity. Then he could end this. Dropping his tattered coat he breaks into a sprint which Sam is quick to mimic as she chased him down. The double doors shatter, and Kong rolls out into the street, his sword defecting two strikes as he rolled. Booming shots echo across the area as he lands forcing Sam to retreat as Kong haphazardly shoots scattering the group of villagers that had gathered to see what was going on.  ?You can?t win Sam, we?re evenly matched!? he yells taking all the fresh air he could, with this fresh infusion of life giving air his entire body invigorates. His mind calmed, he was readjusted to the processing power he had.  ?Come out little girl, face your death.? he states calmly. His entire demeanor had changed, and though Sam noted it, her brashness compelled her on.

Steel echoes in a glass shattering impact, a blur of attacks follow but Kong effortlessly deflects them all; even the double strikes that were meant to throw him off balance. A sadistic grin spreads across his features. A counter later he catches an opening and a gloved hand wrapped around Sam?s throat. A stiff knee to her gut forces all the air from her lungs. Coughing she catches blood in her mouth as Kong applied pressure.  ?I told you Sam, it?s over.? he reminds her as he swatted her attack away. Two streams of blood flowed down the sides of Sam?s chin and one of her eyes close, things start to go very blurry.  ?Gah? is choked as she fought to breath.  ?Sam, are you not wearing a bra? You?re moving more freely than the last time we fought.? Kong comments. Now in full control of the situation he has time to look her over. As the energy drained from Sam?s body he slid his gun blade up to her, his thumb pressing the zipper?s pull tab against the stock of the weapon. With a slow pull he starts to unzip. 

 ?You?re not.? he comments with a grin as he slowly started to expose more and more flesh.  ? ?. ?. ?? Kong pauses as Sam tries to speak.  ?You?ll have to speak up Sam, I can?t hear you.?,  ?She said go to hell.? Boko?s voice cut in, Razor sharp talons just missing Kong?s face as the bird countered for Sam, who is dropped as Kong backpedaled.  ?Clever Girl, you got me to get in closer.? he muses as Sam quickly dashes back, clutching her throat.  ?If you ask nicely, I?ll forgive you Sam. You can be my girl for just a bit before Psicom comes and gets you.? he adds with a wink.  ?Pu-piss o-ff.? Sam huffs rubbing her neck,  ?Say what you like, you?re no longer a threat to me, I?m fully adjusted to my hyper visual acuity now, there is no move you can make I can?t see, no opening that I cannot abuse now.? he explains a devilish grin crosses his bloody lips.  ?I give it to you; you?re very strong Sam but you nothing to a Captain at full strength.? he adds knocking a lock of his blonde hair behind his shoulder. 

 ?You?re going to take three steps to the right than charge me leading with your left leg.?, Sam pauses while standing, how did he know?  ?No, I can?t see into the future, your muscles point to your movements. My prior fights with you also tell me something about your strategy. I?m no Novice Sam, I?m a real fighter.? he replies to that look she gave as she stood.  ?So, you?re saying I can?t win?? is asked,  ?No, you can?t.? is countered. Sam grins,  ?I?m a Striffe, I don?t give up quite so easily.? she replies as Boko shifted into his Sabre as he touched her hand.  ?Let me show you my last parlor trick.? she grins, her eyes flashing with deathly light.  ?Color shift, Yellow.? Kong froze as Sam?s body is again bathed in a yellow hue.  ?Wha?? 

Blood paints the air a crimson hue as Sam connects with a series of blow that sends Kong reeling. His eyes fill with the vision of a sword, he tries to counter but the blade vanishes in a flash of color and he feels a pain running across his chest. With a dull thud the Marine skids across the ground, Sam gives him a good punt skidding him down the street for good measure. 

?Sam??

_Fuck_ Sam?s eyes widen, it was Chun-Li?s voice. Her sharp eyes cut to the crowd as the small girl pushed through them, Xia in hot pursuit. They were closer to Kong, and it was too late. Seeing the reaction Sam gave to the girl he acts. The butt of his weapon catches Xia across the side of the head, knocking her to the ground.  ?Stay back!? he yells turning to Sam as she started to approach. Walking from the crowd, he keeps the blade of his weapon just under the young girl?s chin.  ?One move, and he young lady has a very bad day.? he yells. Chun-Li starts to sob as Xai is slow to recover.  ?Resorting to holding kids hostage?? Sam asks backing away.  ?Whatever it takes Sam, drop your weapon.?. Sam?s whole body tenses, her eyes tell Chun-Li to calm herself, which she does.  ?Do you trust me Chun?? she asks as she unlocks all her muscles abilities, ?Y-yes.? Is replied, why the girl was so attached to her was beyond Sam?s understanding. She after all did abandon her back at the restaurant but this unbridled trust would save her neck. 

 ?Hold your breath then.? ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 15, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals*​
*"Courage is more exhilarating than fear and in the long run it is easier. We do not have to become heroes over night. Just a step at a time, meeting each thing that comes up, seeing it is not as dreadful as it appeared, discovering we have the strength to stare it down."
- Eleanor Roosevelt*​
Zy was at the edge of Kong territory when he froze, bare feet resting on a slippery stone as he looked down at reflection of his barrel wearing self in a stream holding the egg. It wasn't the egg he focused upon, though, it was the barrel. His eyes shut, and Zy sighed. Guilt wasn't something he often felt. He usually laughed at people that struggled with guilt. They were naive, and often ended up needlessly taking on the brunt of issues not their own.

He faced the starry sky with a lost gaze. So what if they died? What would be the purpose of returning? Dying as well? What glory was there in some nameless death? These were a people without goals. Without ambitions. Right...? Zy considered, then, perhaps he was wrong. Maybe they did have goals. Dreams. An ambition so great they'd die to achieve it.

"Bloody hell, you're getting soft! Just take the egg and get the hell outta here!" Zy resolved, the shimmering stream rippling from his stomping steps. Incessant steps ceased when Zy froze, his ankles momentarily parting the water's flowing current. Vibrant splashes followed his quick turnaround.

"Screw it. What kind of King would I be if I didn't protect my subjects? Those ungrateful lumps should be bowing to me in gratitude." Zy arrogantly muttered as he ran along. It didn't have anything to do with the risk involved. He'd need a crew from here on out if he wanted to make it to the New World. It'd be smart to find the strongest possible crew mates around, but ... no, he wasn't ready to admit that yet. Springing on trees to near the upper branches, Zy neatly placed his egg for safe keeping. "Papa will return for you shortly, my glorious darling~"

Zy's mind was working as he paced back and forth on a tree branch with the grace of a cat. How in the hell was he going to pull this off? As a sphere of blue light glowed dully around his hand, Zy pondered ways to strengthen his ability at night.

Springing off of the branch, Zy took off into the night, hoping he had time to pull off his plan. It was poorly constructed, but if he was lucky it would buy him enough time to get in, raise a little hell, and escape. Meanwhile Zy continually produced a small beam that curved, circling over his palm. He found it way more exhausting than his normal attacks, simply because of the spatial manipulation. It was tougher than creating his short range beam extensions, as it was both moving _and_ lingered close to his body. It did, however, allow him to add increased pressure to it. Zy continued developing the technique as he swiftly ran through the night.

Zy eventually snagged his clothes and the clothing of his crew. Despite the villager's warnings, Zy took off in a quick sprint. "I said I didn't get to warsh it yet! Hey! Hey stupid! Y'stupid! I told you chilren 'bout that clothing!" Madealinne shouted at his back. 

The chief waved, figuring it would be the foolish stranger's final act. The rest of the barrel people watched in awe as Zy took off with the clothing. Manni watched with a worried frown. 

Just as Zy expected, the creatures were immediately after them for their unfamiliar scent. Zy's already sore body began hurrying through the forest, his black boot covered feet pogoing off of trees or using branches to spring board his way towards Kong territory. He lost count of how many halflings must've been pursuing him, but it sounded as if they'd trample the entire forest. The ground was rumbling with the creature's unified approach, and Zy grinned, cane in hand.

When Zy maneuvered his way through the mountainous terrain the crossbreed army chasing him were forced to continue their pursuit at varying speeds. Many caught the whiff of the fallen Kong, though, and instinctively retreated. Only half of them continued after Zy, who landed on a cliff nearby the camp with his feet skidding. "Now how am I going to..." Zy started, only to see a small group of gorillas do the work for him. They bashed their way into the lizard's camp for the King of the Kong's 'bride'.

Zy watched the chaos with a slight chuckle. Eyes squinting in an attempt to spot his crew, Zy finally did so, and took off right as the group he brought along invaded the camp as well. The lizard men hissed in outrage, and immediately started slaughtering the invaders. The larger ones that were normally left protecting the camp from the inside entered, their colossal scaly bodies stomping along to also engage and eliminate the threat.

"Ssstop him!" Shouted Reptor, one of the twins that ruled the camp. 

Dual shining and wildly rotating spheres slammed into the back of the guard defending the lizard's meal, sending him smashing through the wooden floor as Zy came crashing down on the gangly reptile from above.

Narrowly dodging a few arrows, Zy faced the approaching lizards with a sneer. Lifting his spear, he lunged onto the rope holding his allies up and gripped it with one hand, sending them all into a wild swing. Twirling the spear, Zy cut them down and the small group went crashing into the center of the Lizard camp. The animals that followed Zy were already slain, and the Kongs were struggling to protect Rebecca's fallen body.

"WELP, no time to chat gotta flee!" Zy declared while chucking the rest of the Wrecking Crew their clothes. The King of the Kong's roar was heard and it filled the lizard men with a chill. His enormous body burst through the wooden gates, and the smaller descendents of the Tyrannosaurus sized minions lunged at him, biting into his flesh only to get swung around.

Zy saw lizard men approaching and scowled, twisting his cane. It looks like they wouldn't be escaping so easily after all. "Bah! This damned egg better make me the richest pirate alive! You wish to battle with a Prince? Come, let's see if you scaly worms as tough as rumored!" Zy challenged the nearest one while jabbing his cane into the lizard man's throat. It didn't flinch. The tail swaying tauntingly behind it struck Zy's chest like a whip, sending him crashing against the ground first and tumbling next before coughing and wheezing out. "P-pretty tough..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 15, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Limnos]​*​
[Memories Through the Pain VII]​
_ Never forget honey, you are my little angle. Blood of my blood.?_​
Cyrus eyes snap, to his left he sees his longtime friend, Jed Grissom.  ?Don?t tell me the bear got you too.? he moans, the back of his head throbbing. Wait, he felt pain? Did dead people feel pain? And why couldn?t he move?  ?Bear? What are you talking about Tiber? You?re in Limos Village.? is replied. Cyrus? mouth slowly closes.  ?It?s been a while since I?ve seen you like that Tiber.? is added with a sly grin. Blinking Cyrus looks down at his feet; ten small toes wiggle from underneath the blanket. Trying to sit up, he is tossed back to the bed with a jerk.  ?What?s going on?? is asked while he struggled against his binds.  ?Cyrus, you tried to kill Jurou and his daughter before that? It?s lucky I was able to convince them not to hang you.? firmly asserted as Jed placed a hand on him, pushing him back into the bed. Cyrus eyes go dim as he lay back,  ?I was hoping that was a dream ? I can remember just flashes. Hazy images of violence.? he lowly mumbles eyes partly closing. 


 ?I need to make amends for this? somehow.?,  ?Now that is the Tiber Cross I know. Let?s get you out of those restraints.? is chirped as his hands unfastened the belts that held his friend down.  ?I suppose the belts were your idea.? Cyrus states as the last belt is unfastened.  ?What makes you say that?? is asked in response.  ?The fact you?re letting me go.? the answer causes the older man to sweat.  ?How perceptive? what do you want me to say Tiber. You were acting like a maniac.? is replied, Cyrus merely sighs as he starts to sprout fur again.  ?There is no need to explain, it was precaution. I?d done the same if it was you? but I?d gagged you too.? is shot back, to which Jed sticks his tongue out.  ?Some friend you are.? is snorted as he allowed Cyrus to sit up.  ?Only for your good, I know in your drunken escapades, biting your tongue might seem like a good idea.? Jed looks at Cyrus and rolls his eyes.  ?So, who do you want to see first?? is asked.  ?The village..? is replied.  ?Cyrus they hold nothing against you, you broke laws, committed no crime.? Cyrus eyes flashed curiously ?  ?You? you! You just wanted to tie me UP!? Cyrus shouts slamming his knuckles off Jed?s head. 

 ?Take me to the girl then.? is huffed his arms crossing over his chest. ~

[Later]

A mug shatters against a wall, just inches from Cyrus? head as he enters the small home,  ?What the hell are you doing here?? Kiyoko yells reaching for her Scimitar. But her anger turns to surprise as Cyrus falls to his knees, and bows his head.  ?I?ve come to apologize, and ask for forgiveness.? is stated in a muffled tone. Kiyoko?s eyes widen and her grip lessens on her weapon.  ?You tried to kill me, almost killed my dad and asked me to gouge an eye out.? she bites with a forked tongue.  ?Don?t forget that he stabbed your arm too.? Kiyoko blinked and looked at Jed before her eyes cut back to Cyrus.  ?Yeah, there is that too, not to mention you broke one of the swords my dad gave me.? she mumbles turning from the two crossing her arms under her breasts. Cyrus cuts Jed a look,  ?I thought you were on my side.? he grumbles,  ?Hey Kiyoko and her dad go way back with me.? is whispered back.

Kiyoko?s ears perk,  ?What are you two whispering about over there?? she hisses, that sword being drawn.  ?Nu-nothing!? Cyrus replies defensibly holding hands up for mercy.  ?There has to be something I can do to make it up to you.? Kiyoko merely rolled her eyes; she didn?t want to hear it.  ?I know, is there a forge around here?? ~~

[Later Yet Again]

Cyrus stood with such a look across his features, a sweat drop clinging to the back of his head. Above the stored was the normal Anvil and Hammer? but it was the man that stood with a grimace across his face. Seemed that Jurou was also the blacksmith here in Limos,  ?Well, I guess I can kill two birds with one stone.? Cyrus mutters, but the old adage didn?t sit too well with Jurou as he reached pass his injured leg and picks up a large hammer. Kiyoko sweat drops as Cyrus frantically waves his arms,  ?Bad choice of words! I apologize!!? he shouts. Jurou gives a weary look, but relents. ?What do you want?? is asked with an angered growl. Cyrus dropped his head, he wasn?t too proud so he drops to his knees here as well,  ?Forgiveness for my irrational actions and the chance to earn that forgiveness by helping you around the shop.? is stated, voice muffled by the dirt. ?What do you know about the forge?? is asked with a bit. Cyrus cast his gaze up,  ?You?ll be surprised what a book hides under its covers.? Cyrus replies while sitting back up on his knees. 

 ?I also ask to use your forge at nights, I promise to use none of your materials and what little coal I?ll require, I?ll buy with my help during the day.? the request isn?t answered immediately, instead the old swordsman looked to Jed, ?Do you vouch for this man?? he asks.  ?I trust Tiber here with my life, what happened yesterday I don?t know. But that isn?t who this man is. I?ll cover the cost of the coal he uses.? is replied as a rolled wad of Beli is placed on the counter. Jurou?s eyes cut back to Cyrus, those eyes still filled with distrust. ?Don?t do anything you?ll regret.~~~

[Three Nights Later] 

 ?What do you think he?s working on dad?? Kiyoko asks looking down the darkened street that led to her father?s shop. It glowed with a fierce light that almost frightened her. ?Dunno hun, I didn?t ask. Nor do I plan too. Jed said he was alright, and he?s a hell of a shop hand.? Is replied and it was true. Cyrus was a far different person than the man that entered their village not four days earlier.  ?Better not be anything stupid.? she mutters as she sat further into her seat. Jurou looked at her curiously and wonder why she was so interested in what Cyrus was up too. ?You want to go and drop in on him?? is asked, she franticly shook her head no.  ?I?m going to bed.? is snapped as she stormed toward her room.  ~~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 15, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Next Day]

 “You’re up early.” Kiyoko almost jumped out of her skin.  “What the hell are you trying to do? Kill me?” she asks, her heart pounding a million miles per hour.  “And why are you sleeping under my tree?” is added after realizing it.  “I can’t afford an inn… and Jed it too cheap to put me up.” is replied as he stretched. Pulling a white table cloth out, he hands it up to her.  “I hope these are enough of an apology.” is offered while she unwrapped her gift. Within was a beautifully crafted set of scimitars, they were a dark grey color with hints of Azul running through them, they looked almost identical to the set she had.  “They’re beautiful, but I’ve never seen metal look like this, what kind did you use?” she asks as she admired the blades.  “They’re not metal, I made them of granite.” that admiring face suddenly fell to a WTH look,  “I thought you were going to make me something functional! How am I supposed to guard the forest with rock swords that’ll break if I swing them!” she shouts a vein rising on her temple. 

Smiling Cyrus stood, pulling one of the highly polished blades form the cloth he held it to the side.  “Get your other scimitar. If you can break this one, I’ll allow you to take my head.” Kiyoko shot him an uncertain look, but in the next instant she pulled the other scimitar from oda knows where and was attacking. ~~~~~  

[The Following Day]


 “Here…” Kiyoko mumbles handing over a red cloth to Cyrus. Pulling steel from the forge he sets it in the bucket of water before turning to the girl. It hisses loudly as he took it,  his eyes beheld his scarf as he unfurled it, she had sewed it back together. He gives her a small smile,  “You didn’t have to do that, but thank you.” he replies, blushing she turns from him,  “It’s an apology for misjudging you.” she mumbles before running off. Puzzled Cyrus merely shrugs and gets back to work. ~~~~~~

[That Night] 

 “Your daughter fixed my scarf.” Cyrus tells Jurou as they sat at the local bar, swishing the whiskey he was drinking he cast his gaze over to the hare as he sat looking down into his beer. “It’s understandable.” He replies not giving it a second thought. A short silence followed as the two drank. “Wait, did Jed not tell you of this island’s customs?” is asked, to which Cyrus only shakes his head no. “Boy you’re in trouble.” He chuckles, “You fell into the same trap I did.” He adds with a laugh.  “And what would that be?” is asked “When you give a forest guardian a weapon, it’s a proposal. That is how I ended up marrying her mom…” Cyrus froze his fur turning white the color completely fading from it. Suddenly the beer didn’t taste so good.  “Bu-but I only returned what I destroyed.” he replied. “Doesn’t matter, I gave my sword to Yoko because she broke hers saving my skin. It’s pretty much binding around here.”  

Cyrus fell out of his seat foaming at the mouth. “Ah, you’re over reacting. It’s not that bad. Kiyoko is only twenty, and by village tradition she can only get married after she turns twenty-four.” is added, although it did little to ease Cyrus apprehension on the subject. 

With Cyrus still lying on the ground Jurou has little option but to reach down and set Cyrus back in his seat, “I know a little about you, and what you’re after. I’m not going to ask you to stay.” He says as the color slowly returns to his normal tan color.  “…”, “Jed also tells me he has some information regarding her death.” He states to Cyrus’ astonishment, Jed hadn’t mentioned that.  “What did he tell you?” is asked, “About what? Your past or what info he had on her death?” Cyrus casts a look to the man.  “The latter.” is replied. Jurou returns to his whiskey. “Nothing, he said after you felt you had repaid your debt to us he’d tell you.” Is replied. Cyrus only remained silent. “Like I said, neither I nor Kiyoko will ask you to stay; she knows the situation as well. All I ask is that you return her to keep your vow.” is added with a drink. Downing the whole mug he allows his head to fall to the bar. “I’ll take that as you agreeing.”,  “Do I have a choice?” is asked, “Nope I have some pretty powerful friends from my earlier days, they owe me a lot.” is replied.

 “I don’t want to know” is droned, “Good, I have one final request.” is stated.  “Well, I owe you a lot considering what I almost did…” is replied, Cyrus not even trying to fight back says. “East of here is out sister island, it’s called the Island of Rare Animals. Earlier today a group of Pirates landed there and now the Lizard Men are acting up. I can’t go, besides you’re stronger than I am.”,  “Fine, say no more. How do I get there?” is quickly asked. “Come with me.” Jurou stands as he speaks,  “Can’t this wait until tomorrow?” is asked as he too stood. “Afraid not.” ~~~~~~~

[Outside] 

“This is a Cra-hornet.” Jurou states patting a large crow hornet hybrid, the freaking thing was twice as large as a horse, and there were two of ‘em.  “What is that?  And why are there two?’ Cyrus asks having a very bad feeling. “This is your ride to Rare Animal Isle.”,  “And I’m tagging along Tiber.” Jed adds walking up. “Do this for me Cyrus, and your non-marital debt to me is paid.” Cyrus’ head droops in defeat,  “Fine…” whimpering he turns to Jed and grabs him by the scuff of his neck,  “Why didn’t you tell me about theses peoples traditions?” is growled lowly,  “I thought it’d be funny.” is replied, typical Jed.  “If I was a violent person…”, “Gentlemen” both turn to Jurou then to the large insect bird hybrids and both tentatively climb up onto the saddles. “Hold on boys.” But before they could let the warning register, the Cra-hornets are off in a blink. ~~~~~~~~

[Later]

The large insects buzzed along and in what seemed like no time they were over the Island of Rare Animals ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 15, 2013)

New World

Flame Road

FE: Prologue

This passed for the tropics in this corner of the New World, a vacation resort for the those that could afford it. The it generally referenced to the cost of surviving this particular corner of the Iron Kingdom deep into the New World. Like the rest of the island that make up the kingdom, Flame Road was unforgiving in both geology, flora and fauna. 

It's rulers had wasted no money or resources into making their kingdom a paradise, this particular island with it's lake and rivers of fire was turned from a barren desert into a tropical resort and among the many lavish retreats constructed here over the years.

It was at one of those retreats, a den den mushi rang and after a brief conversation the person who answered rushed over to the garden. Poolside the young master was seated, a blond who was enjoying his drink and the company of his exotic pet purred loudly while the master was resting his back against that giant head while softly stroking below the chin of the oversized feline.

"M'lord, one of the operations that supplied the South-East "resources" has been compromised."

"To what extent?" The third person present, a bespectacled brunette who immediately went into panic mode.

"It's Sun Falls, our agent reported that the key personal have gotten into battle, it's unclear if there have been any casualties between them already but the marine base is burning down but the "product" has gotten loose." 

"Stop it with the smoke and mirrors already, nobody is listening on us here......Alright, so the slaves are gone and the entire operation is burning down as we speak even if word does not break out of the activities that took place there."

"Yes, since we can't risk word of the master's involvement...."

"Please you old twit, as if his name or face was ever seen by anyone that far down the line."

"She's right, my proxy made the deal with the boys from Sunken Rock and they took care of everything else.....I only arranged for some additional resources and manpower in the form of a CP0 reject.....An A-grade but still a reject so in short I didn't contribute anything substantial that ties me to it........No........It's not that bad, in this day and age where the W.G. and the marines work so hard to win over the public we couldn't have anything like that.......But for that same reason the Sun Falls operation can't turn into a scandal."

"Exactly, the escaped slaves will speak of what happened to them, questions regarding a slave running operation involving Fishmen, marines and mercenaries will raise some will be asked........Who made this mess?"

"Not relevant." The master was indifferent, this tiny operation had been usefull but now that it could be a problem in some way.....It had outlived it's usefulness and all of the pawns involved needed to be removed from the board. "It all needs to go away, turn it into something positive..... Revolutionary pirates pillage refugee camp....... I don't care, as long as the story will be about revolutionaries instead of corrupt marines and a possible W.G. connection involved in slavery......."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2013)

*Raigo D. Berserker - The Joker appears!! II*


*Cling!

CLASH!!

Kachin!*

The reverberant sound of the clash of metal against metal  occupying the entire place, the clash of the weapons was increasing in speed making the noise to keep increasing as they collided. In the middle of the now messed up hall which Raigo D. Berserker and Ryuuchi Hiraga were using as the battle field for a death match, the scratches of the failed attacks marking the floor and walls. The blond samurai was struggling for the first time in a while to land a slash against the, in his eyes, clown who wouldn?t stop smirking while seeming to be making fun of him. Of course the anger was taking over him!

"You damn newbie!"he let out in anger, it wa sobvious, after all, that black-haired bastard with golden orbs was fighting equally with him with nothing supporting this fact. His form was horrible, his attacks so random and his style all over the place, and that was precisely the problem, the swordsmanship of that man was so unpredictable even an experienced swordsman like Ryuuchi wasn?t able to take it down; and the only thing he knew for sure was that every single attack was meant to be as deadly as the next one by only aiming at the vitals.

"Hooo~ You mad Mr. Ryuuchi?"that?s what came out from the mouth of Berserker before  slashing again in a move that seemed to have very little sense. For the hundredth time during the fight, the guard of the biggest bank in West Blue, blocked the attack of the D. guy before they could take distance, he didn?t understand how a mere bank robber could fight so well and even match him.

"Who are you? Why would someone with your skills be robbing a bank? you don?t seem to want the money so..."

"Does I need to have an answer for every question? only fun my firend fu~n"sticking out his tongue, Raigo just made it clear that money did not matter to him, he was not bound by good or bad, if it was to get some entertainment, this man would do whatever it took to live his life at its max and do not fall into boredom be it playing criminal or hero was something meaningless and worth enough If he were to obtain whatever he wanted. That mischievous smile wasn?t lying, at least not this time.

"I understand...If you are the kind of man who is only guided by such foolish principles, it means you are dangerous. Raigo D. Berserker, I don?t want to play the hero who defends justice here but, you must be eliminated."Was what Ryuuchi firmly believed after witnessing what this monstruous young man could do, if he were to grow stronger with time, he would be a world level threat; that?s why the pirate was meant to be stopped in that very moment. 

"Huh?"For the first time in the whole battle, Raigo frowned upon the words of the heterochromatic samurai; this man was trying to mess up his fun, that wasn?t cool, that wasn?t awesome...That was not fun."Ya?re such a joy killer...I lost interest"he spoke pretty annoyed, then his hand travelled to the wall connecting to the outside of the building. Hiraga watched with a raised eyebrow still in guard wondering what his opponent would do.

*CRACK!
crackcrackcrackcrack!!!*

From one moment to another the wall started to crack in a radius of five meters. The lines getting drawn even faster until...

*CRASH!!!*

The wall got destroyed as if it had exploded from the inside of its material, Raigo?s smile pointing that indeed it was his deed. He walked close to thehole created on the wall, the wind starting to blow with strength. With a quick step the guard rushed already deciphering the intentions of the robber.

"I won?t let you go away!!"he shouted swinging his blade but..

Brrrrr!!

KACHIN!!!

"Sonic edge"A piece of metal came out flying from the clash an stuck in the floor. Ryuuchi?s eyes opened like plates at the event that took lace before his different colored eyes: his sword he was so proud of was broken by a single slash of the dark blade with bloody red edge that the black haired guy was using.

"wait, you are an..."

*BANG!!*

Blood started to come out from his abs, the trail of the vital liquid flwoing freely staining his clothes and dirtying the floor. "Kishishishi. I never said we would be fighting only with swords."his eyes narrowed and he put an expression of victory at his apparent act of cheating. Ryuuchi fell on his knees as he covered the hole caused by the bullet with his hands.

"See ya then Mr. guard, try not to die~"the he let himself fall through the hole holding in his hand the huge bag filled with treasures and in the other hand his vibrating sword which he used to stab the wall decreasing the speed of his fall until he was close enough to the street, then he jumped and landed creating a little crater before starting to run.

"Sorry, I gotta go and this will go with me~"
​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals*​
*Enter the Hare! The Rascal and the Jackrabbit~*​
Zy repeatedly huffed in an attempt to catch his breath. These guys were strong, yeah. Quick too. Way quicker than your average human. It was their insane durability that was overwhelming, however. They were tougher than rock. A _lot_ tougher. He wondered if their bodies could withstand solid steel? It sure seemed like it...

"Heh... chips are down, is'zat it...? Very well my hearties, then let us strive for excellence!" Zy declared, attempting to boost Wrecking Crew morale. He sure as hell hadn't returned just to die! They were exhausted and sore with bodies battered by Kong's earlier assault, but out of the sky came a little unexpected assistance.  

"Hm?" Magenta eyes were glued skyward, watching in fascination the arrival of Cyrus T. Cross. A smile spread, as Zy wondered if this new face was friend or foe. Well, not like he had time to worry about it. A dashing lizard man lunged at the distracted captain, and Zy barely had time to role sideways.

"We will eat them raw!" Reptor screeched, a large clawed foot stamping on his wooden stage. Croc, a far larger and composed looking lizard man in a fur coat simply watched with an impassive disposition. While Reptor had dual sickles Croc stood with a giant sheathed halberd positioned on his back.

"Pardon, stranger.." Zy started, speaking to the bizarre island's bright eyed and bushy tailed newcomer. "What say ye to a little collaboration between the Prince and the Hare?"

"Honeyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Bazoo randomly wailed, and the large bear took off, colliding into the nearest lizard man with an explosive tackle. The hissing target pummeled Bazoo's furry head with a barrage of punches, fierce blows banging on the bear's head before the tall humanoid threw in some bone crushing bites.

Zy's hand opened, and he concentrated, grimacing. His arm, which was still throbbing in pain, cooperated enough for him to produce a beautifully glowing blue orb with brighter blue streaks ricocheting about within it. Zy was wincing in an attempt to keep it sealed before the sexily grinning youth faced his target. He recalled what botched the technique up earlier... he needed to put more power into it... more beams... while strengthening the sphere surrounding it... "Here I come~"

Darting straight towards the lizard man pinning Bazoo and tearing into the roaring bear the clawed and bit back just as ferociously, Zy ducked, weaved his way past the tail, and announced, "Bimu Bimu no..." 

_"BAKUDAN!"_​​
An explosion of intense force and scattering beams sent the lizard man spinning awkwardly off of Bazoo, tumbling roughly and awkwardly across the dirt before smashing against and through one of the wooden walls caging their victims.

Zy glanced over his shoulder to find Koaj, Kane, and Tengu battling. It was clear that they were all a bit outmatched for this battle, and he himself was struggling. At the moment it was a fight to survive, rather than win. "Head for the exit!" Zy shouted, but grimaced when Bazoo chomped brutally into his shoulder. "Nn! You... stupid ass bear...!! Snap out of it!!!"

Zy's forehead struck Bazoo's face, making the bear reel and see stars. Zy's hand opened, a sphere appearing in it, which left Zy panting. These were far more exhausting than his normal beams, and making them on the fly wore him out. Arm sweeping sideways, the sphere exploded against Bazoo's head, which sent the bear spiraling with awkward flailing before bowling over charging lizard men.

Rebecca, meanwhile, remained sleeping... the Kongs were defeated, even King Kong, who was once again slumped over sleeping. He'd been taken down by spears with a special forest sedative on the tips. Croc's foot lowered onto Rebecca's head, clearly threatening to crush it if one of the trespassers didn't engage him.

"Welp, not my problem." Zy announced while turning to go, only to be kicked in the chest by Reptor. His back smacking off of the ground, Zy winced and rolled backwards into a crouched skid, a hand on his knee. Broken ribs...? Wonderful. "Huff, huff... hey man... huff, huff... I'll have you know... as a kid... I had a pet gecko... huff, huff... I never mistreated it. Not once."

"Shut up!" Reptor shrieked, body flickering out of sight from the raw speed he dashed at Zy with. Sickles slashing simultaneously for Zy's head were ducked by the nimble pirate, and a kick that followed it also missed when Zy rolled backwards.

"Psh, that's all you've got?! I've meant lusty bar wenches with a stronger swing!" Zy taunted him, using his cane in an attempt to block a swing that held such force that it nearly snapped Zy's arm like a twig. Instead Zy gave way, allowing the attack to pass by while twisting with it, only to be caught by Reptor's tail, "Not... sssso... faaast."

"..." Zy struggled to pry himself loose, but the tail had him in an inescapable grip. Reptor tightened it, grinning sinisterly as he asked, "What'ssss wrong, prettyboy...? Why sssso quiet? No ssstupid quip...? That'sss a shame! I guess I'll crussshhhh your bonessss then sssslice you up!" Squeezing tighter, waiting to hear that familiar pop, his eyes widened with glee. 

"...!" Zy was beginning to black out, seeing dots as he was suffocating. The physical world was fading out, and Zy's failure to even croak out a plea of help left his arms slumping and his cane dropping. _Bah, can't breathe. I knew it. I shouldn't have come back. This always happens to the boneheads that call themselves heroes. Now the rest of those fuckers will run off and enjoy life... they won't even remember who the hell I am. Bloody hell. Me? I get to die. No, fuck that. I'm not going to die here! I'm mother fucking Zidane D. Roberts! You sons of bitches! You want to mess with the Prince of the god damned Sea?!"_ 

Mouth opening, Zy bit into Reptor's tough scales as hard as he could, hands immediately gripping the lizard man's tail. Pupils dilating, Zy used that inner D. in a rare adrenaline rush to grip the tail with a moment of Herculean strength. 

"Uooaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!"​
Losing his footing, Reptor's eyes widened as he started spinning rapidly. The lizard man flailed about for something to grip as he wildly circled Zy until he was flung away.

Crumpling to his knees and gasping for air after being freed, Zy searched first for his crew, then for Cyrus. He wasn't sure how much more he could withstand, and they needed to get out of there pronto. 

The King of the Kong's resolve broke him out of his fallen state, and he grabbed two of the larger lizard men, smacking their heads together causing a sickening split heard by anywhere in or near the large camp. Tossing the dead reptiles over his shoulders, Kong flinched when they assaulted him again, his giant arm sweeping forth to not only swat their spears but the windforce scattering it and the spear chucking lizard men as the giant ape's infuriated roar echoed.

"Yoddi... Pooha..." Bazoo whispered, finding himself still grieving friend's deaths. His eyes teared up as he stared emotionally the starry night sky, wondering where his friends were. Dead and gone? Living an afterlife? He remained laying flat on his back pitying himself, until a furry fist pounded dirt and grass. "I'm not dead yet!" 

Roaring, Bazoo rose on his hind legs, just to be mightily kicked back down. Grunting and losing his wind, Bazoo rolled until ending on his side. He lay there hugging himself as he wheezed out, "Okay, I'm done."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
_Island of Rare Animals_
_Before Post #350_
_________________

Meanwhile, I was having my own problems. While Zidane was doing what ever the hell he was doing, I tried to find my way back to where he was, following the sound of water because . . . well, why the hell not? Bucket/barrel in hand, I trekked through the forest of the island, cutting through bushes and vines with a knife in hand. "I miss my old katana." I thought to myself sadly, looking at the small weapon in my hand. It was small, weak and had almost no range. How was anybody supposed to feel safe with this piece of shit in their hand? One good slash would probably break this thing in two.

But still, it was enough to get me to the waterfall, after hacking my way through some more vines and stuff along the way. The waterfall was a picture of beauty - a shower of crystal clear water cascading down a dark stone arch into a shining pool. I stood to admire it's beauty for a brief moment, before remembering that I was too manly for this shit. Ain't nobody got time for that, you know? And so, I walked over to the waterfall, and dipped my bucket into the pool, filling it up with some water.

"*GET YOUR STINKIN' HANDS OFF OF MY WATERFALL, YOU DAMN DIRTY APE.*" A voice roared. Immediately, I turned around, and . . . saw some large, tanned guy with long black hair and a scar over his chest. His muscles were practically rippling out of his body - as was his stench. The guy smelled like shit.

"What?" I responded wittily. 

"OH. YOU'RE NOT AN APE." The man frowned, putting down his club, almost looking disappointed. "WHO ARE YOU?" He asked. Apparently he was always this loud. But it was a perfect opportunity for me.

Striking my signature pose and pointing a finger towards the sky, I once again proclaimed my name to the heavens. "*I am Kane Newman! The man whose drill will one day pierce the heavens!*"

And then the other guy exploded in laughter. "HAHAHA, PUNY MAN STUPID." Before he stopped, his face turning serious for a moment as he glared at the bucket in my hand. "WHY YOU CARRY BUCKET, LITTLE MAN." His voice boomed.

"To carry some water?" I frowned, holding the bucket up.

"*NO!*" The great barbarian roared, and . . . charged at me, his club raised. "NOBODY USE BOOMIE'S WATER APART FROM BOOMIE." He screamed, closing in instantly and smashing the club down on the ground, destroying it with an explosive display of strength an power, but thankfully only an instant after I jumped out of the way.

"The fuck?" I blinked. "Dude, calm down! You've got loads of this shit here!" I protested.

"NOW YOU CALL BOOMIE'S WATER SHIT?" He got angrier. "*DIE!*" The savage roared, and brought his club down, aiming to crack open my (beautiful, handsome) face.

*Clank.*

With a 'bopping' sound, the large man's wooden club was met with a gleaming silver-y surface - my drill. "Fine then." I growled, dropping the bucket and using my now free hand to put on my signature orange sunglasses. "*If that's the way you want to do things, I'll show you the way The Wreckers roll.*" Summoning all my strength possible, I shoved him backwards with my right arm, before drawing it backwards into a circular motion, the spin now spinning noisily. "*Spiral Shave!*" I shouted and lunged forward.

Only to be stopped by his club. My drill was met with the wooden surface, and though it initially drilled a large hole through it on contact, my opponent quickly reacted and twisted the club, moving my drill downwards into the ground before lashing out at me with a strong kick, sending me flying a good couple of metres, landing next to the water. This guy was strong, I had to admit it.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 16, 2013)

Forced Encounter: UC 

The Unnamed Crew and Massacre at Sun Falls

Near Sun Falls

This seemed like a perfectly calm stretch of sea, only minutes away from the island. But only a few feet below the surface there was an unique sight, at least this side of Reverse Mountain. A pirate ship was floating just beneath the surface, encased in a bubble, it's markings indicating it was the Eliza Battle. A ship last heard from at the height of the Revolutionary Wars, disappearing together with it's Cardinal Reds pirate crew that sailed on it.

It was one of many ships the W.G. gained possession of during that time period, unknown to all but few, they took dozens of notorious pirate ships like these and converted them for their purposes. Agents would use these, fly a jolly roger and would be virtually anonymous as they carried out their assignments. The Blue Unification Campaign led to some of those ships being converted even further, the Blue Roads...... Many of which still in the progress of being (fully) constructed....... Were at this point hard, if not impossible, to cross safely and speedily. 

At least not without the most advanced technology, which so far only the premier Marine and W.G. ships contained. A so called Blue Box it was called, a control panel that operated several modifications on the ship that allowed ships to pass safely and usually at an incredible rate through the passageways. The particular Blue Box on this vessel wasn't as reliable or powerful as some of the top of the line models you could expect on a Vice Admiral's ship but it was a sleek little device that could get the job done for you and it offered some other nice possibilities.

Such as a diving capability, like this one was doing now. Based on the Shabondy bubble resin science, the ship had a bubble generator that could allow the ship to submerge. It could not compete with the real deal, too far down and the pressure would pop the bubble and even at depths like it was currently at it would only function for a few hours. Enough for, say a lone W.G. agent to spy on, say a slave running operation.

To help facilitate that the ship was also outfitted with bleeding edge technology for the purpose of listening on communications. Right now the sole passenger on board had been doing so but after reporting in what a crapfest this particular operation had become, he had been tasked with making it all disappear. And so the CP+ agent, the bridge connecting the CP0 training facilities and the actual full fledged Rokushiki wielding agents of CP9,  was gearing up.

It all needed to go away, and it could only come back to the actions of savage pirates that mindlessly pillaged helpless refugees and killed them and the noble marines and veteran warriors that selflessly tried to protect them. It took only a moment for him to exchange his suit and tie for a puffy shirt and hat. The ship and the attire should be enough to sell it for the few lucky witnesses that would be left at the end, and with a few button presses on the Blue Box the ship floated to the surface where the bubble popped.

The trip towards the docks was a brief one, but what little time he had to kill was used to start his performance. On deck the dozen or so cannon balls were lying around. The nine feet tall mock pirate, who had a heavy case of giantism going on, palmed a cannon ball in one of those big paws of his and with a pitcher's technique he threw it straight at one of the ships filled by refugees that fleed in terror when the fires started and the battles erupted. They had come all this way to escape that back home, some came as far as the New World, but there journey would end here.

The first ship went down by a single well aimed cannon ball, the grey skinned,blue haired monster wasted no time sinking the rest of the ships before taking his time to make sure his ship was secured by tying it off and then locked the Blue Box which in that state would not allow the ship to sail until it was activated again with the right code.

So nobody was going to get out and Roque was free to get to work. He had to take hold himself back, the man who was working so hard to be promoted to CP9 had been spending countless of hours working towards mastering the rest of the Rokushiki skills that were required for him to apply for the test. But since they were still so rarely seen outside of the marines and W.G. agents, he was wise to not use Shigan and Tekkai but over the years the CP0 training has given him enough weapons to work with.

Like his favored White Tiger style martial arts, which mimicked the legendary beast. While looking simple enough, it took years of training for the fingers to be strengthened to the point that simply a clawed stance would allow the user to rend apart flesh with swipes. Roque started digging in, literally, into all that was unfortunate to cross his path. Refugees were falling by the dozens, but he paid special notice to any marine or Wolfpack member that he spotted.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
_Island of Rare Animals_
_Before Post #350_
_________________

Before I could say another word, 'Boomie' charged again, his thunderous footsteps thudding with increasing volume as he advanced, dual wielding the two broken halves of his former clubs instead of tossing his weapon away. Getting up, I quickly moved out of the way before he could connect with his two swings. A _single_ hit from him could break one of my bones, so I'd need to be careful here. With a burst of speed, I quickly move behind him, taking out my knife and slice it through the air, throwing it at him with the expectation that he'd turn around and get stabbed in the eye.

It didn't.

Instead, his head tilted to the side, and the knife cut his cheek instead, a splatter of blood flying out from the cut on his face. "What a piece of shit." I muttered, as the knife continued flying until it hit the rock and dropped into the water, landing with a loud splash. Meanwhile, my opponent turned around, his face a burning shade of red - to the point where I couldn't tell where his wound was. "You . . . "

"*DIRTIED MY WATER!*" The big man screamed again, pounding his chest with his fists in a very gorilla-esque fashion and ran towards me, his wooden weapons at the ready. 

"What the hell is up with your obsess-" I stopped half-way through my sentence, swerving my head to the side as his weapon cut across my own cheek. What was happening? He wasn't nearly as fast before. One attack was followed by another, then another, and my opponent's continuous slashes and swings became an everlasting stream of attacks as he almost endlessly flurried against me. Though I was able to dodge them for the most part, it was becoming increasingly clear that I was being forced into a corner by this giant oaf. Drill at the ready, I continued ducking and swerving, waiting for an opportunity to strike.

"STOP. MOVING." He grunted in between blows.

"I'll pass on that." Came my reply, but that was easier said than done. I was running out of room to dodge, and was quickly getting pushed back towards the waterfall . . . I needed a plan or something, and fast. Or at least some way to buy some time. Reaching for the collar of my coat with my free hand, I waited until Boonie finished a swing, and threw my cloak off, chucking it at him. "_Now!_"

"*SPIRAAAAAAAAAL SHAVER!*" I shouted at nothing in particular, and my drill whirled into action, digging into my enemy's abdomen area, ripping apart my cloak along the way as it got trapped into it's rotational suction. I grinned . . . until the spinning stopped and I felt a hand grab the drill. It was his. Instinctively, I removed my hand from the 'slot' of the drill and backed off. "_How the hell is he still alive?_"

"FIGHT FAIR SO I CAN KILL YOU." Was this guy for real?

"Well that's not much incentive for me to fight fairly now, is it?" I grimaced. 

[*LATER*]

Out of breath, and panting heavily, I stood above the mangled mess that was formerly Boomie's body, a crimson drill in hand dripping with blood as I wiped away a bead of sweat from my forehead. "God . . . " I panted. "Dammit." Was muttered as I took one of the pieces of fabric of my former cloak and wrapped it around the wound on my forehead and continued trekking to find Zidane and the rest of them. 

And I did, eventually.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 16, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Island of Rare Animals]​*​
[MtP; Redux Edition]​
 “This is where we part ways Tiber!” Jed shouts over the buzzing of the large animals, Cyrus cuts him a surprised look.  “What?! Aren’t you going to help?!” is shouted back. But the wily swordsman only cut him a grin,  “I came for the Barrel Clan Whiskey, you can deal with the lizardmen!” is shouted back as he pulled on the Cra-hornet’s reins pulling it toward the east and the Barrel Village.  “Well, isn’t that prime?” Cyrus mutters as he and his beast zip toward the Lizardmen’s torch lit Stronghold.  “I suppose this is the place…” is said thoughtfully as he looked down at the chaos that was playing out below. The Cra-hornet just hovered its black glossy eyes taking in the flames and the fighting.  “How do I get myself into these jams?” is lamented as he looked to his beast of burden. The mix breed only cast him a glance then turned back to the action below. 

"Pardon, stranger.." Zy started, speaking to the bizarre island's bright eyed and bushy tailed newcomer. "What say ye to a little collaboration between the Prince and the Hare?"​
 “Was he talking to me?” Cyrus asks the Cra-hornet again the beast merely hovered there a hundred or so feet off the ground.  “Bah, why am I talking to you, it’s not like you can talk. At least he realized I’m not a bunny rabbit…” is retorted as he pointed toward the ground. It was almost as if the Cra-hornet shook its head no to the gesture, leaving Cyrus a bit pale in the fur.  “Are you telling me you’re not getting any lower?” is asked, and the bee nodded in agreement. :sweat ~

[Back At Limos]

 “Well, what now?” is asked by a hooded figure on that stood just at the edge of the forest leading to the small settlement. A second cloaked figure walked up beside the first, a large demonic looking broadsword strapped to its back.  “We wait; he’ll eventually find his way to us. Until then we’ll continue with our plans." is replied.  “He was showing so much promise until that girl showed up, what should we do about her and this shit hole?” is asked, the weapon wielding figure turns away and starts toward the deep forest.  “We forget about them, we cannot afford to sour him, who know what’ll happen if we do something drastic.” is replied as the figure started to vanish into the thicket.  “Are you saying we simply leave?” is growled, the second figure stops.  “That is what I’m ordering.” ~~

[Lizardman Compound] 

 “Cowardly construct, fine just stay still.” Cyrus yammers as he slowly stood to his feet. It was far harder to do than he had originally thought, but he managed it and not a moment too late as below the young fellow that shouted at him was in a bit of a pickle…  “Well here goes nothing …” using his leg muscles Cyrus bounds high into the air off the Cra-hornet. He leapt another thirty or so feet into the air.  And as he hung there he pondered why he jumped so high…  “Geronimo!” is yelled as he fell into a swan dive. Pulling his body in Cyrus reaches terminal velocity in a matter of seconds, this was either going to be spectacular or it was going to be catastrophic.

Thirty feet from impact Cyrus throws himself into a rapid spin he targets Reptor as he pulled himself back to his feet. Those sickles waved dangerously as he started to near Zy, who looked like he had seen much better days.  “Hurricane KICKS!” a meter above Reptor’s head Cyrus lashes out with a series of rapid fire kicks. Falling at terminal speed and spinning like flywheel added a little extra umph in Cyrus attacks. Not exactly a Rankyaku, the pressure off the kicks is enough to stir the dirt around Reptor and knock one of his sickles away. The last of the kicks actually makes impact, and it sends the lizard spiraling away in a hissing rage. Landing almost as graceful as Zy might, the prestige is lost as he brought his foot up, clutching it with both hands he hops around,  “What the hell is that thing’s jaw made of?!” is exclaimed while he hopped like a mad rabbit. As he bounded around he is confronted by a lizardman with a sword sized clever. 

Hopping to a hold Cyrus looked at the large lizard,  “I guess we can’t talk this over, can we?” is asked “No, we’ll have rabbit ssssstew tonight.” it hissed vilely. Cyrus swallowed hard, he didn’t want to be stew,  “I’m not a rabbit, I’m a hare.” is replied as he reached in his duster.  A moment later he turns ghostly white, Jr. was still at Limos … as well as the Sword of Hatanzo. Looking to the lizard he gives a worried smile while backing way. The lizard takes the back tracking as fear on Cyrus’ part, but like his book, you shouldn’t judge actions alone. With a hiss as Reptor recovered the lizard charges and with a bound Cyrus leaps parallel to the ground, stomach down and head facing the foe, just being missed by a hair.  “Top Spin!” is shouted as the Hare-man threw himself into a high velocity spin. His ears wrap around the lizard’s arm, and hand. Cyrus quickly pulls the creature off balance slamming him into the ground at neck breaking speed. Luckily for the reptilian his scales and thick bone cushions the blow, giving only a mild concussion. Cyrus lands with an arm outstretched, he raises his head with a grin as the large clever lands neatly in his grip.  “This is a little much for my taste, but beggars and what not.” is stated as he stood. He allows the blade to rest on his shoulder as he turned his gaze to Zy.  “So, you have any bright ideas?”~~~


----------



## Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Alfland Ruins
*
Alfland Ruins was ahead of her. Ruins of the Alfaria People's city, Alfland. She had read up on the little she could find on such a short time, which was scarce at best. THe destruction of the Alfaria was widely known around Loguetown, as the settlers that first settled and later created Loguetown, was from Alfaria. The king, a cowardice tyrant, used his influence to create a powerful weapon. But the maker didn't want to give it to him, so he hid it. The tyrant king was furious and hired assassins and devil fruit users to find the weapon, which he was sure the maker had hid somwhere inside the city walls. 

A young man, one of the devil fruit users the king hired, saw the opportunity to rouse the other hired men and women into going against the tyrant king. And that is all that is known, expect the fact that the city was destroyed.

Now, Lillith was on a vendetta of her own. And nothing could stop this wave of hellfire.
Standing at the peak of Alfland Temple, in the middle of the ruins, was a melancholy man, leaning over a screaming Nana Mari as he was attempting on giving her one more chance of becoming his lover. 

"Why not, mon ami? I love you with all my heart, why won't you love me back!" he yelled to Nana, not having noticed Lillith yet.

"LET HER GO!" Lillith roared, taking out both her guns and firing shot after shot.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
_Island of Rare Animals_
_________________

This lizard was ridiculously strong; moreso than the caveman I just fought. What the hell was wrong with this island? Crazy cavemen and weird lizardmen who hate humans. Glaring the lizard down, I wipe some blood from my forehead before it could get into my eye. The new guy asked if anybody had any 'bright ideas', having just launched a flurry of (ineffective) kicks at it and while I wasn't sure if it would be successful, I _did_ have a small sort of plan. "I've got an idea." I state, breathing heavily as I moved my eyes over the lizard's scaly body, noticing that it wore the scales like a suit of armour rather than as a part of it's skin. "This thing has stupidly high defense, and none of us can hurt it." I state, raising my left hand and pointing at it's body. "What we need to do is remove that shell, or crack open a hole to make a weak spot. And by crack open . . . "

I smirk, raising my right arm and transforming it into a silver drill. "I mean drill that shit open." Is said, "and once I've opened it up enough, you guys hit it as fast as you can and as hard as you can." But before they could answer, I had already made a run for it, racing for the great big lizard with another drill already forming on my other hand, roaring some sort of incomprehensible battle cry. My legs were aching, I'd lost feeling in my hands and blood was rushing to my head, but still I moved, each step as decisive as the last. At this point, I was moving pretty much only on willpower and adrenaline. But that was fine. _Men_ embrace challenges and strive to overcome them.

Taking a leap up into the sky, I swing one arm upwards and throw the drill at the giant lizard, rotating the drill to give it a spin and extra penetration power and sending it rocketing through the air towards it. With a stride, the steel projectile was dodged, and instead it crashed against the Earth, exploding in a mess of debris and dust. "GOTCHA." I smirk, and dive down, grabbing the elbow of my drill arm horizontally and charging down, shooting myself down as a human arrow. "*DRILL ARROW!*" I roared.

*Crack.*

The tip of my drill cracked as it made contact with the rock hard skin of the reptile, and soon enough, completely shattered, the rest of my drill following suite. Simultaneously, however, there was also a dent on the thing's skin, and a small - but visible - crack from where my drill struck.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 16, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXIV]​
 ?What do you think you can do Sam? You make the tiniest move and I?ll take her head from her shoulders. Would you want that on your conscience?? is quickly bit as Sam?s skin started to turn a bright red.  ?You kill her, and you lose your only bargaining chip.? Sam replies as she pulled her Sabre back,  ?Secret Crimson Technique?? is almost inaudibly stated as she prepared her attack.  ?What are you saying over ?? before Kong could finish his statement, Sam is gone a crimson mist left in her wake. In a panic Kong goes to slit Chun-Li?s throat. But his blade is met with empty air much to his astonishment. A yard or so behind him Sam reappears, an arm wrapping the small girl close to her body a crimson steam rising off her. Her gaze turns over her shoulder toward Kong,  ?The Crimson Wind.? she states, finishing the attack command she started. 

Hearing Sam?s voice, Kong turns to face her,  ?I don?t know what you just did, or how you saved the girl. But now you?re in my sights.? he growls, that rifle slowly rising to level on Sam?s back.  ?You heard it too, didn?t you?? Sam asks to Kong?s bewilderment.  ?Wha..? as he started to move a silver flash tore through his body and a torrential wind picked up around him, two white flashes then cut up his body as he crumples to the ground in a bloody heap.  ?The Voice of the Wind.? Sam finishes as he pulled her attention to the child in her arm kneeling, like Sam she was blood red, but she wasn?t breathing. Xia, now fully functional again, is on her. ?What, what did you do to her??  She asks starting to pull a weapon. Sam casts her a deadly gaze as the girl started to cough as air again filled her lungs. 

 ?The speed I was moving was too great for her; it dragged the air from her lungs. She?s fine now.? Sam replies as the red steam started to slowly dissipate from around her. Xia looks at the woman, then to Chun-Li who seemed to be back to normal as she bear hugged Sam.  ?Gah! Did anyone ever tell you kid, that you have a grip like a mother grizzly?? is asked. The question brought a soft smile to Xia?s face as she covered a giggle.  ?Du-du-don?t think this is over Samantha.? Kong coughs a mouthful of blood up as he tried to roll to his stomach, but his body refused to move. Sam motions for Chun to go back to Xia, the girl is hesitant, but relents as Sam stands.  ?I assure you, it?s over Kong. You?re beaten and your marine base is burning to the ground. You lost your slaves, your men and if you don?t shut up. Your life.? Sam bites, now hovering over him, her weapon at the ready as she kicked his away from him.  ?You?re mistaken; if you don?t kill me I?ll come back stronger and faster you can?t ever escape my eyes.? is coughed in response. Sam only frowns.  ?I bet you?re proud of those eyes aren?t ya pal?? Sam replies a very sinister grin crossing her soft lips. Kong?s blood ran cold as he watched her draw her sword back, unable to move he is only able to watch as it?s swung with deadly precision.

A spray of blood intermingled with vitreous gel spatters a line across the pavement, through the pain Kong howls clutching his face. Sam had taken from him his eyes. But the worst was yet to come, Sam wasn?t done, spinning on her heel she brings the Blazefire Sabre down between Kong?s legs, the sound of slicing flesh could be heard, and a deep red crimson blood seeped through white pants staining them. Striking a match she found on Kong?s person she sets a blaze down the length of the weapon, cauterizing the wound in the process. In one set of moves, she not only made Kong a blind man but a eunuch. Putting one of her knees in his chest she leans down to him.  ?Every time you want to play with yourself, remember. I?m the one that took your future family.? is bitten as she stood. Her gaze falls back to Chun-Li and Xia,  ?If you want to tag along, it?s fine with me. Just don?t try to impede what I?m doing.? Sam states as she walked off toward Colosi?s.

[Minutes Later]

Turning down a street, Sam is haloed by the burning Marine compound that burned at her back. Not too far behind her Xia and Chun-Li follow. The gap they leave is enough though, as Xia didn?t exactly know what to think about this woman. Tough as nails, and as vicious. 

 ?Well, if it isn?t the daughter of the beast.? Sam froze in place as the voice rang behind her and a very odd chill ran up her spine. Spinning on a heel she unfurls the Sabre on the man. Who puts his hands up, mocking that he gives as the blade skimmed just a hair?s breadth above his nose.  ?Oh my, what a scary expression.? the man muses as his suit rustled in his movement. Sam?s eyes widen,  ?CP9?? she asks with a hiss, ready to strike. Doc gave her a puzzled look behind those closed eyes,  ?These old rags?? he asks, that smile not fading,  ?I merely like to dress nicely.? is replied. But that wasn?t it. Sam finally recognized the man.  ?I know you; you?re the government?s lap dog, the Silver Assassin.? is stated, Doc merely grins.  ?Guilty as charged.? is replied. Xia freezes not too far off, this was getting too dangerous.  ?What do you want? A fight?? she asks, regretting using her SCT earlier. Doc shakes his head.

 ?No, I have a message for you from your father, but more importantly I have a ship. You, Drake and Clementine need to hurry to this location.? he states handing her a piece of paper.  ?What about the message?? she asks, not opening the note.  ?In good time, you need to live first. I?m going to meet with Kaiser next, my wife is going to meet with Annie.? is added, Sam only casts him a weary glance.  ?Don?t worry, my sources tell me you are _fated _to survive this.? he adds shoving his hands into his pockets. As he walked off Sam gave Xia and Chun-Li a worried look.  ?We have to hurry.? ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXV]​
He was quite surprised himself, that not only he was still alive but he wasn't even buried under tons of rubble. He had some scrapes and bruises he got from leaping towards the exit but it was really his hands that were killing him, the iron bone moves were unforgiving on their own and using them to bash through a defense that hard was straight up hellish.

No time to rest, he had just narrowly escaped death's embrace but from the sound of things..... All hell was breaking loose in the complex above, which was a sign it was about time to just take off and don't look back. He had done his good deed for the day, hell he'd banked enough good karma recently that he should be good for a few months. So he got up and raced up the stair.

There he had a blazing inferno to the right of him, crumbled passageway to his left but daylight peeked out from above and so he climbed over the rubble and made a break for it. From his vantage point on the roof, he could see that it was chaos in the streets, refugees were running in random directions trying to escape the spreading fire. Marines were trying to shake of refugees holding on to them for help.

"Not sure which one of those two kicked off this particular shitstorm." Kai mumbled under his breath, it had to be either Annie or Sam. "I've got a ship to catch though."

"Indeed." Someone mused from behind him, Kai spun around and took on a defensive stance. Either this guy was stealthy enough to have eluded Kai's scan of the area when he climbed on top of the roof.....Or he was skilled enough to sneak up on him with Kai even noticing it but either was bad news. The skills and the attire screamed CP9, not that much of a stretch considering Jura had been around, so all of that was a red flag dangling in front of his face.

No questions were asked, the bones in his hands were still in their iron state and Kai went right at him, intending to launch of combination of attacks. It would be the only way to survive an actual CP9 agent, hope to catch him off guard and make sure he drops him, otherwise it would all be over.

Things didn't turn out to be as bad as he initially feared, it was over before one could blink though. Doc seemed to have no problem with catching Kai's punch mid strike, and it didn't take any more effort to get Kai to grunt in pain and get him on his knees. It took just a bit of pressure on the first, that Doc had already clearly identified as a weakpoint, and a flick of his wrist. "You're a bit quick with the trigger Drake, just wanted to get you to listen so if you can remain calm we can continue talking while you are a bit more comfortable."

Doc let go, and Kai kept his cool. Rubbing his sore hand and getting back on his feet again. He was still distrustful but the fact that he was still alive, and free to move around after Doc got the jump on him twice in a span of about five seconds..... That on it's own bought this mysterious agent some credit. "I take it you assumed I was CP9, you can relax because I'm not."

"Well another fancy title then?" Kai countered. "It's not like you are even bothering to hide the fact you're a W.G. agent."

"But what's pertinent is that I'm not here to kill you, actually I'm here to make sure you, Striffe and Clementine aren't killed because certain death is heading this way."


----------



## Eternity (Mar 16, 2013)

Eternity said:


> *Lillith Umbrago
> East Blue
> Alfland Ruins
> *
> ...



*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Alfland Ruins
*

He was fast. In the brutal frenzy of anger, Lillith shot with various success. She had worn Patrick and Nadia since she was a little kid, yet the the furious rage frothing up inside her worked like a darkened vizor, distorting everything in front of her. Nana fell the roof, sliding dangerously close to the edge, making Lillith's heart jump to her throat. *"NANA!"* she helplessly screamed. Just before she slid over the edge, Nana let out a muffled scream.  Lillith had no time to see what it was, as Y lunged his sword into Lillith's midsection, tearing through intestines , muscle and bone. Y was calm, letting Lillith fall to the ground before he retreated his sword.

Blood came gushing out Lillith's stomach and mouth. The entire thing was rather macabre and sad to look at. Y simply stood there, looking oddly saddened by what had just happened. "O, woman of anger, callused female friend of my fianc?e, Fione." The way he spoke was almost poetic, yet extremely melancholy, like he knew what he said was wrong, but wanted it to be true so much that some part of him had to say it.

_"MMmmghh!"_ Nana was laying at the edge of the temple roof, having stopped by being hooked through her side on a crooked metal rod that sometime in the past was a part of a larger metal structure. She had tears streaming down her face, as she was helplessly watching Lillith's lifeless body at the temple courtyard.

*BANG!*

A gunshot. Y looked down, seeing his right shoulder shot through and through.

"You despair is nothing compared to how I feel."

*BANG!*

Thighbone destroyed, and Y fell to his knees, a sad smile on his face.

"Scared? Cause I damn sure are. I am cursed to watch myself do things I have no control over. I see myself die, and I have to bury my own body every time. Do you have any idea how frightening that is?"

*BANG!*

Left upper arm unusable. Y didn't even flinch this time.

"I see my ghosts that looks like me whenever my emotions get out of hand. Yet.."

*BANG!*

Left shoulder shot.

"Yet none of this compares to him.." she felt chills just thinking about him

Y turned his head, watching Nana with longing eyes. "Fione, do you still love me? Am I still yours?" he asked, despite being over 50 meters away from her, while she was still gagged.

"Listen to my scum!" Lillith raged, holding her gun to his head. "She is not yours to keep! Nana is mine! Nobody else's!"

*BANG!
*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 16, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXVI]​
[With Kai]

That devilish smile clung to Doc?s face like yellow seems painted to cheese. His thin fingers moved subtly so that Kai could watch every movement he made. It was methodical, but necessary considering Kai?s training in CP0.  ?Right now, under the seas near here is a specialized boat. On that boat, well? let?s just call it walking Death.? Doc states, a small envelope being produced. Held up between two fingers he waves it in front of Kai?s face.  ?This is your get out of jail free card. Mr. Dan? Drake.? Doc slyly states. Somehow he knew who Kai was. Doc slowly shows his bright yellow eyes before putting the letter in Kai?s open hand, the dropped jawline was amusing.

 ?That, gift is only valid if Ms. Clementine joins us as well. I owe Ms. Striffe, not you or Ms. Clementine.? Doc states turning on a heel. A hand falls on the hat he wore, pulling it down over his eye. A wave of his hand and he seems to fade into nothing, just some blowing cloth in the distance. ~     

[Somewhere within the Marie Base] 

A beauty of a girl danced down the burning halls, a dangerous looking scimitar clung to her back by chains. With a playful grin she whirled about with a giggle. This was exhilarating. Even the deathly smoke that choked the air with an acidic burn did little to damper her mood.  ?This would be a very perfect day, if that pink haired lady didn?t set fire to this place.? she hums pulling her arms to her head. 



 ?I wonder if Miss Cutie Bomb is done playing with the doggy.? she wonders cupping her chin with her left hand. Though she seems a bit airheaded, this woman is a trained killer and Mrs. Whiskey. 

[Colosi?s]

The door swings open, Sam enterers the small shop with a sense of urgency. The owner looks up from the paper he?s reading seemingly oblivious to the fact that his closest ? biggest client had just been dismantled. ?Ah, you?re in luck miss, that armor wasn?t as securely fastened as we thought.? he states, a grin appearing as he sensed the gold she carried.  ?Good, I?d also like to speak with you, without your goons.? she states. Colosi eyed his men, and nodded.  ?The good lady has little reason to harm me.? he states as he motioned them toward the front door. Sam watched as they exited.  ?Now, about your? erm. Friends?? he asks looking at Chun-Li and Xia.  ?They know the situation.? 

[Later] 

 ?Well, that is distressing.? Colosi states rubbing his face, learning that he just lost the protection of the Marines, and the Wolf Pack was a bit of a hiccup and what he was doing was highly illegal. Sam expected him to be mad with her, but he seemed somewhat amused.  ?Well, I think I?ll take you up on your offer. It?s much more profitable at any rate.? he states pulling the leather armor from under the desk.  ?What about that other matter?? she asks, Colosi grinned,  ?I promise to stop all slavery rackets and prostitution rings I own, the gold you?ll be providing is worth more than what I was making off that deal any way.? he states pressing a button.  ?Clarisse, active Firewall.? he states, below sirens blare.  ?Don?t worry about the ?patrons?.? 

Sam grins, picking the package up she looks to Xia and Chun,  ?I?ll be right in there.? she states pointing to a dressing room.  ?I?ll be out in a moment, then well head for the boat? I have a bad feeling.? she states looking toward the door. Giving a glance to Chun-Li once more she vanishes behind a curtain.

[Three Minutes Later]

Stepping out of the dressing room, she is now dressed in her new cloths.



 ?It looks good on you. Now don?t go getting killed my goose that lays the golden eggs.? Colosi chuckles,  ?What about you other cloths?? he asks,  ?You can burn them for all I care, and you better make yourself scarce.? she replies putting an arm around the small girl.  ?Don?t worry, I know how to hide.? he shouts back as they exit.  ?I think I?m in love.? he mumbles playing with the three bars of gold in his hands,  ?She?s not too bad either, think I?ll keep her? items.?. ~


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2013)

*Kent & Arya
The North Blue
The Middle of Nowhere
A Raft*​
"Hey, let's be fair here," Kent said, completely ignoring Arya's orders for him to sit down and shut up. "My robot hand," he said, flexing the metal fingers for emphasis, "are cold and unfeeling. So really, only the one with skin on it groped you, or at the very least, got to enjoy the groping, accidental as it might be. So you know...it's only half as bad as you're making it out to be."

He leaned back and kicked his feet up onto the side of the raft. "So...now what? Do we take turns getting in the water and pushing this thing to shore?" He asked. "Are we even anywhere near shore? Do we have a map? Or some food?" He didn't need to eat of course, but he still enjoyed it, even if all the food went in one end and out the other with absolutely no benefit to his body except the taste.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Island of Rare Animals*​
*Escaping The King , Magical Egg Acquired!*​
Zy stood, panting and grinning as he chucked distracting beams haphazardly while waiting for the right opportunity. This newcomer, he owed him. Not that Zy was one much for repaying debts. Like that one chick on Soda Island... Shaking off his past memories( crimes to humanity ), Zy's hand glowed a brilliant blue and his right eye twinkled with mischief as he said, "Let's get out of here, hearties." 

Tengu cut into the lizard man first, passing to his right, and Koaj followed suit increasing the blood flow while passing to his left. The large lizard man, Croc, abandoned his post to dash towards them. Too late. While one of their largest minions staggered Zy and Cyrus took off at the same time, both of them surprisingly nimble, enough to dance their way through the lizard men's attacks blocking their escape route.

Time stilled to that moment that you could hear the beating of one's heart like a thumping in the ear. The shallow breathing. The screams of battle. It was complete clarity. Zy's attention was focused primarily on their wounded target, but shifted to Croc, while Cyrus neared the wounded massive lizard man that let out a monstrous screech, only to be slashed upward into a stumbling halt. Cyrus' feet pounded repeatedly on the chest of what appeared to be a miniature Tyrannosaurus, each blow lifting it a smidgen higher, until finally the airborne lizard roared and flew into the distance, tail whipping.

"Got'cha!" Bazoo screamed, catching Croc behind the arms, before he was struck in the side with a mighty whip of the lizard man's tail.

"Argh! Not... letting...go...!!!" Bazoo screamed, ignoring the pain, even as tears welled.

"That a boy, matey..." Zy said amidst harsh panting while nearing the muscular lizard man thrashing about. The adrenaline rush carrying him on slowed, heart steadying, but he had one last act to complete. His hand trembling from a strained attempt to constrict the raging beams, Zy announced, "Bimu Bimu no..."

"Fuck you!" Croc roared, finally managing to fling Bazoo off, who wailed as he was cast aside little more than an annoying teddy bear.

"You first, bitch." Zy replied with clenched teeth, a bit of blood seeping from between his clenched teeth.

"DIE!" Croc screamed as he whirled his body in a swift circle, his halberd slicing through the air towards Zy's weary sweat stained visage, those purple bangs matted to his face. 

*"BAKUDAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*​ 
Zy ducked, and lunged into action. He seemed to flicker out of sight for a moment, a foot booting the back of the halberd before Zy twisted in midair and sent the sphere crashing down to explode against Croc's face. The force of his attack blew Zy back, sending him spinning while struggling to remain conscious. The halberd was still coming, and soon Croc's rebounding head was matching the trajectory.

"Oh shi-" Croc was one of the few lizard men who had strength that nearly matched his toughness. With Zy's kick assisting it, the sharp halberd chopped partially into Croc's skull... but it was enough to send the unconscious lizard crashing onto the ground.

"Still not dead...?" Zy wondered aloud, in amazement. "Huff, huff... well she was right... they're some resilient little buggers." Thick scales _and_ bones...? He'd need to make sure to be careful in the future. These random ones seemed like some bottom of the barrel lizard men. Nearly crumpling, Zy caught himself with a hand on the knee that hadn't quite buckled.  

The King of Kong Island panted as well, having taken out most of the threat himself. When the battle cleared an injured Bazoo was limping away with the unconscious Rebecca. 

Zy waved his arms in an attempt to stop Bazoo, whispering as loud as he felt possible without distracting King Kong himself, who was busy playing with the broken jaw of a dead lizard man. "Noooo, leave her... _leave, her,_" Zy wheezed. 

The King soon surveyed the place Rebecca should be, only to notice she was missing. It didn't take him long to glance over the battle field and notice Rebecca was swiped by the clueless waddling bear. The ginormous ape's breathing quickened, the only warning of the rage about to befall the unfortunate trespassers.

"Oh dear Oda... run... run like hell..." Zy warned. He half ran half limped towards the mountains, saying, "There's a small path in the rocks below! Head for the valley!" 

Bazoo was so scared the took lead, shrieking. 

Zy turned to face the fuming Kong, who was about to squish his crew and newest long haired accomplice like bugs for having the sheer audacity to snatch his bride to be. 

Focusing on the moonlight, Zy hoped this weakened version would still do the trick as he cried, "Bimu Bimu... huff, huff... FLASH!"

The sky quaking cry of the King's indignation. His own shallow panting. The noisy footsteps of his crew and Cyrus escaping. All of it was a blur to Zy, but he did snatch his prized possession along the way. The Rainbow Egg. Were it not for Cyrus, they wouldn't have made it to the village. The Wrecking Crew was in no position to battle their way past the wild animals. Cyrus, however, seemed capable of lessening their hostility until it eventually subsided enough for the creatures to roam elsewhere.

In the village Zy immediately blacked out, still hugging his egg, a surprisingly vulnerable and peaceful expression on the seafaring playboy's face.

*The next morning...*

Zy woke with a snort, looking around, punching, and panicking, "Abominations! Egg! Barrel people! Apes! Lizards!"

Nope. Nothing but the sweet sound of wind on sails. After peeking down Zy saw that he was patched up. Koaj's work, most lightly. Glancing around his cabin which doubled as the treasure room, Zy noticed a lack of his prized egg. "No... nonono!"

Slamming the door to his quarters open, Zy shouted, "Where is it?! Where's the bloody egg?!!"

Manni glanced over, her generally neutral expression still intact as she played cards with her sister, Cyrus, and Koaj on the deck, "Sup bitch-boy?"

"Get the fuck off of my ship," Zy sneered back. "The egg, damn it! Where's the bloody egg?!"

Kane and Tengu emerged next... the fussing captain likely waking them.

"We left it in your room," Bazoo offered, steering at the helm. The wind was whipping at his fur, and he loved every moment of it. He felt so free. He'd soon ask Zy what was on his mind... if he needed a navigator.

Zy was suddenly floored by something moving with spectacular speed. Zy didn't even see it coming, his back just hit the boards and a light pressure was positioned itself on his chest.

"No..."



"Ugly little... no... I can't... I don't even... all of that for..." Zy's hands rested on his head in a mixture of disbelief and horror as the thing tilted it's head at him cutely.

"GET THE FUCK AWAY YOU LITTLE PEST!" Zy shouted, swinging his cane about furiously. The little dodo bird seemed to think it was a game, and disappeared each time, reappearing elsewhere, head tilting in a different direction each time.

"Idiot..." Rebecca muttered. "Serves him right."

"Where we heading Captain?" Bazoo asked. Though he had a destination in mind. "If possible I'd like to get Miss Rebecca home..."

"Yes, yes... sure..." replied the rarely depressed Zy as he sluggishly entered his cabin, arms dangling in slouching droops. Kicking the door shut behind him with the heel of his foot, Zy sighed and reached for his pipe. Going to light it, the dodo bird appeared and snatched it with his beak, head tilting tauntingly.

"Wretched little... give me that!" Zy reached for it, and it disappeared instantly. A hand went to Zy's head as he drowned in the agony of his miserable luck this go around.

*Meanwhile, at the Island of Rare Animals...*

"It won't fit!" Harvey complained.

"Shut up, of course it will. After the misfortune of running into that pest and his friends, who we'll kill someday, lady luck shined down on us after all." Vikki replied, hands on her hips. "We'll take this thing to Sunken Rock! No, the Grand Line... NO! Sabaody itself! Kewhewhewhewhew! It'll make us a fortune!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 17, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Island of Rare Animals]​*​
[MtP Redux Edition II]​
Cyrus watched with an amused grin setting about his face; the Drill man was flamboyant. Albeit, his technique was a bit sloppy, it got the job done and a solid crack now shown on an otherwise seemingly impenetrable hide. In a combination of confusion and blind rage the lizardmen set loose a volley of arrow fire, hoping to hit anything. Quick as a hiccup Cyrus deflects the arrows that targeted him and Zy, the flat of the cleaver splintering them. Cyrus? body illuminated in a brilliant blue as Zy, with a mischievous grin, had an idea. 

"Let's get out of here, hearties."

Cyrus froze, mouth opened in a gawking stare, hearties? Who talked like that? Really, what was this, some B rate pirate flick? Cyrus may have pondered on that conundrum a bit longer, if it wasn?t for the fact that they were still in the midst of some highly pissed off lizard men. Breaking the melodrama of the moment a red haired man with dual swords started the assault that the Drill-man had opened, with swords crossed in an ?X? he left the large beast staggering as he darted pass it to the right. A woman is quickly behind the swordsman. Cutting to the left she leaves the large lizard off balanced and prone to a finishing blow. Neither Cyrus nor Zidane had to acknowledge one another; it was simple instinct on their behalf. That oversized meat cleaver fell to his left and leveled parallel to the ground cutting edge ready to cut. A sword stance that was uncannily reminiscent of one Helen Swann. Both men explode in a flash of speed without a word and as nimble as Zy?s mother at their age the two weave through the ranks of the lizards as they try to stop them. 

With the lithe of a dancer the two cross one another?s paths as they weaved through the volley of attacks, which causes the tribe of lizardmen to hiss in anger as they couldn?t land the first hit. This brings the other leader of this clan into the fray; Croc was tired of sitting on the sidelines. That large halberd is peeled off his back as he charged in. Cyrus and Zy who were targeting the injured giant pass one another glances. That is all it took for the two to come to an understanding. Parrying though a swift strike of that large weapon the two part ways, Zy focusing on Croc while Cyrus darted off to the giant; it was just a matter of time now. The beast howled in unbridled anger, it had regained its footing, but it was already too late. The spark of steel on hide screamed through the village. Cyrus in a heavy blow sent the beast stumbling back, then using the momentum of the attack Cyrus spins like a top in mid-air vanishing into a blur of brown, tan and streaking red.  ?Whirlwind Kicks!? is yelled as his feet whipped out at alarming speed. 

The underbelly of the lizard men was much softer than their scaly hides, each kick sounding like a hammer hitting a rail road spike and slowly but surely the large lizard is lifted off the ground. Nearing the apex of his spin Cyrus tightens all the muscles in his leg and as he started to drop release all that wound up power. The kick lands square on the crack in that armor like plate. The lizard?s eyes froze in pain, and thick red blood seeped passed his clenched jaws. This battle was over, the momentum and power of the last kick sent the large lizard sailing clear into the distance, its tail waving like a trailing streamer. Cyrus lands with a graceful bound as he pulled his free hand over his eyes, peering into the distance he narrows his eyes on the lizard as it vanished with a twinkle.  ?Now, where have I seen that before?? he asks allowing the clever to again fall on his shoulder. 

Turning he is meet with the gaze of several more of the clan, their eyes wide in surprise. Their weapons trembled in their hands, these people were monsters. Just who were they?

A moment later like Reptor, their last leader falls into a broken heap and what remained that Kong didn?t kill dropped their weapons and fled, they were beaten. In the confusion Cyrus realized all too late that some bear was making off with Kong?s would be bride, something that didn?t set too well with the giant beast. Sweat formed on the back of the Hare?s head as the beast unleashed an unnerving roar as it cooked like a grenade about to explode. That uneasy smile slowly faded from Cyrus lips as he dropped the clever, with a nervous grin he dashes as Zy blinds the great ape. 

Soon they were in the forest, surrounded by all manner of crazy cross species. Strangely enough they didn?t attack. The scent of the Dire Bear and Dire Wolf?s blood that clung to Cyrus? fur enough to keep them at bay allowing the small band of would be heroes to escape back to Barrel Village. ~

[Barrel Village; Later]

 ?What do you MEAN you SIMPLY forgot to throw them to me?!? Cyrus yells after slamming his knuckles off Jed?s head. The old swordsman stuck his tongue out while rubbing his noggin furiously.  ?It?s not like you needed them Tiber.? he states tears forming on the corner of his eyes.  ?Didn?t need them.? Cyrus shook his head, turning he starts to walk out of the bar.  ?Hey, Tiber don?t you want a drink?? is shouted as he chased after the Hare-man. Cyrus turned as he adjusted the Sword of Hantanzo.  ?No, I think I?m going to catch a ride with these Pirates; tell Jurou I?ll see him around.? ~~        

[Next Day] 

Cyrus, with new willow reed in mouth, turned to the door as it burst open. Zy was on a rampage about his egg. Looking over to Koaj,  ?Think we should tell him that it hatched?? he asks, the doctor shook her head no as Zy ranted about where it was. Bazoo offered that they left it in his room, but the wily captain didn?t accept that, no he would have seen it. Someone was holding out on him. And that someone would pay. But before the Captain could rant any further he is bowled over by a very fast moving object.  ?Thought he?d seen that coming.? Cyrus mused as he leaned up against the railing of the ship. Zy seemed to fight with the small bird, but only for a moment, soon he looked like a defeated man. After giving Bazoo the go ahead to take Rebecca home he sauntered, shoulders and head drooped, into his cabin again followed closely by his new son or daughter.      

 ?Well? guess I?ll be taking the crow?s nest.? With a bounding leap Cyrus clears the deck and lands on the edge of the look out spot, it was time to take his mid-morning nap. ~~~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 17, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates.*


Kagami sprinted away as the lion was in hot pursuit, her hair looked like a bush, complete with bugs as she ran through the rainforest part of the enclosure.

?Gyaaah! Get em off! Stop chasing me! Is this gratitude for freedom?!? Kagami yelled as she grabbed a snake around her neck and threw it at the chasing Lion. ?Hey idiot robot! Are you going to do anything?!?

Kagami did a double take as the robot was setting up a table with crumpets and tea. ?What the hell is that going to do?!?

?Tea always calms the nerves. Why don?t you have some??

?Can?t you read the situation?!? Kagami and the lion ran around the table as they did so, the lion pounced on her in a compromising position, ?OI! Get off me you damn beast!?

I-1 sprang up and grabbed the lion by its ribs, swung it around 3 times and threw it into the air. 

?The lion was being most ungentlemanly. Are you ok?? I-1 attempted to help Kagami up, who sprang up like a demonic jack in a box. Her hair was like that of a witch, her clothes had been torn with three claw marks at her shoulder, though no blood was drawn but in Kagami?s head oil was about to be spilt. 

?Do you know how much this outfit cost? My hair is going to take at least 500beli to fix! I?m going to tear you apart and sell your parts, you stupid robot!? Kagami growled, ?but first, since I look like a clown ? so will you!?

Kagami pulled out various make up and paints and descended on the robot. ?As a gentleman, you will sit quietly and take your medicine.?


*Teri, Bombera and Mr Quack.*


Teri looked at the naked duck, who looked back at her. It was an awkward moment with a resigned sigh escaping from the female set of lips and a quack of frustration from the shorter duck. 

Looking at him he was about the size of a 10 year old child, all be it a pudgy one with a weird looking butt. He had several first aid plasters dotted over his body from where the razor had ripped through his skin. Every once in a while it shuddered and let off a series of quacks in quick succession. It was a far cry from the duckmen all around them, they were varied in their dress but they each had a distinct style and class about them. Even the casual clothes were brands she recognised as being very high end. They walked by the trio of Bombera, Teri and Mr Quack (he hadn?t disclosed his name), prompting a series of questions.

?Ok, what?s the deal?? Teri asked pointing to her naked acquaintance. 

?Nothin? it gets warm here.? He said as his left wing spasmed up and smacked him on the face.

?And that means you shave yourself and banish yourself to the forest?? Teri asked folding her arms

?Yup.? Mr Quack said, There were bug bites all over his body. Again his left wing went up and smacked him in the face

?Uh huh.? Teri said, ?I reckon that whenever you lie you hit yourself.?

?No!? Again, smack in the face. This one was a hard one.

?Hah!? Teri yelled and pointed. The action caused several of the well dressed ducks to roll their eyes and move a little further away. ?They don?t seem to like you.?

?Feeling?s mutual.? This time his wing stayed perfectly still, but he did shudder slightly. Teri looked at Bombera and sighed. Both of them knew that something bad had happened here but it was clear that they weren?t getting any info from Mr Quack. 

The marines were around but they seemed off duty. Whoever was keeping the peace around the island, it wasn?t the world government. The trio sat down at a restaurant, in the open air. The table had a nice umbrella and big menus so that they could hide themselves, though none of that was going to be useful.

?I?m sorry we don?t serve the likes of that thing in this establishment.? The human waiter said, his nose pointed vertical to the sky and pointed at Mr Quack.

?Why the hell not?!? Bombera demanded.

?He is a tainted one. A broken duck. Low class filth.? The waiter spat out causing Mr Quack to shake and shudder. 

?Hey! Where do you get off talking like that. He?s a little eccentric but he?s a nice guy and obviously shaken up by how people like you treat him!? Teri bellowed, drawing attention to themselves. 

?Just leave it, I'm not bothered by it.? Mr Quack said smacking his face with his wing, which added to the rage of both Bombera and Teri.

?Hell no! People like this need to be smacked down, just because he thinks he?s better than you doesn?t mean that he is. Idiots like this are just an ignorant minority and??

Bombera held Teri?s arm and shook his head, directing her attention around them. There was a slow shake of the head from the multiple observers. It wasn?t just the waiter but everyone, even tourists seemed to know something that they didn?t, likely because they didn?t dock where they were supposed to. 

?What the hell is going on here?? Teri growled. The waiter snorted.

?I suggest you pay attention to the robot?s introduction the next time you hear it. Now please leave, you are distressing the other customers.? He said snatching the menus away and turning swiftly on his heel to walk away. Teri was still mad as hell, grabbed the edge of the table and flipped it over before giving a look of death to the people watching, freezing them in place. For an instant they saw eyes that were a far cry from the jovial, care free ones displayed earlier and were instead greeted with the cold, icy glare of a woman who would have no qualms on killing every last one of them.

Mr Quack was taken aback, not used to seeing anyone stick up for him, outside I-1. He snapped out of it and grabbed Teri?s hand and dragged her away from the town centre and back towards the forest.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 17, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Little Wano​​*​
*Glorious Bastards I , The Spectacular Beam-Man*​
The door squeaked open and swung shut as chimes alerted the bartender of the latest arrival. Trench coat flap swinging, Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts entered the modest tavern. It was probably the least 'oriental' place in the district. Purple bangs in his face, with his mouth covered by the dark scarf, the handsome youth slowly pulled his hands from the pockets of his coat as he said, "Drink, pal. Rum."

Glancing up at the youth that was clearly attempting to sound 'gruff' and failing miserably, the hairy bartender merely shook his head and rolled his eyes. "I don't serve kids alcohol." 

"I'm not a kid," Zy corrected, plopping down at his seat with a sneer and the old stink-eye for the burly man polishing a glass. His sleeves rolled back, the man set the glass down to thunk a meaty palm onto the counter. "I, don't, serve, kids, alcohol. I'll get you some milk from your mum's teat."

"Oh? _My_ mom? I'd like to say ya try, matey." Zy replied with a daring grin. 

The bearded man's eyebrow shot up, as he attempted to catch the meaning behind that. "What's that about? Psh. Some type of tough guy, eh?"

"Eh? Really? Are you daft? Didn't you catch the whole 'matey' thing? I'm a pirate," Zy confirmed, now crossing his arms behind his head in a cocky manner. 

"Ha? A pirate?" The man's head jerked back as he exploded with boisterous laughter, as well as the entire bar. "You hear that, Remy?" Remy ceased his piano playing to shout back, "Sure did, Ed. Kids these days!" 

I've seen hotshots like you come and go. They live short lives out there on the sea. There were a few knuckle heads that tried to follow Winter's example. Fools. The World Government is cracking down on pissants that try to become big shots. After the mess with 'him'... I can't blame 'em... just goes to show how twisted these pirates can become. The Great Age of Pirates is dying, kid. Rookies don't make it as far as they used to these days. Do yourself a favor and go home," Ed reasoned while pouring apple juice in a cup for Zy.

Zy withstood their laughter and mockery with surprising cool, though his magenta eyes held a rarely witnessed unspoken fury. "What's that for? To dip your dick?" Zy rudely replied.  

"Why you..." Ed started, and the greying bartender lunged forward to snatch Zy by the scarf, ready to give him the rattling of a life. He was surprised when Zy's hand grabbed his, lithe arm possessing surprising strength. "The sea is full of fools, and I guess I'm just one of the many, but as long as a man can dream he'll set sail. There aren't very many things that I detest, but if I loathe anything, it's a little bitch that's too cowardly to dream."

Releasing Ed's wrist with a toss, the man rubbing it in concern, Zy sat back with a huff. "Bah, all I wanted was a drink."

Filling a mug with rum now, Ed curiously asked, "What's your name, kid?"

"Spectacular Beam-Man or Prince of the Sea, take your pick mate," Zy replied with a lazy stretch. He didn't want to be connected so easily to the rest of his family. His last name was enough of a giveaway. That single initial, he wished to disclose, to set his own path as a man and a pirate.

"You sure are a nutty kid," Ed replied shaking his head before passing the drink. The sound of another new face entering Ed's Old One Eye caught his attention, and Ed glanced up to meet Kai's gaze. This one seemed equally flamboyant, but at least he wasn't mistakable for a girl. "What's this...? Kids are flooding in left and right. Can I help ya, lad?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 17, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXVII]​

FE: The UC and the Massacre at Sun Falls.

The mystery man dissapeared, leaving Kai with questions and an envelope. The slip of the tongue was what concerned him though, odds were the Dan stood for Danziker and whether that guy was CP9 or not, he didn't like ant of this. Jura had run into him, who knows who he had contacted. It seemed unlikely this was just some W.G. agent that knew his true identity yet was going out of his way to help out him, Annie and Sam. Considering Annie started off shooting at him, and then sold him out without a second thought and Sam somehow had only managed to be just a bit more credible than her blond counterpart...... From what he had gone through because of those two, he had a hard time believing anyone would end up trying to a favor for them. 

Those two and the that dude, things couldn't smell any fishier. This seemed like a good opportunity to actually listen to his gut instinct this time, and get as far away from all that mess. He took off, jumping across the rooftops of the buildings weren't burning down....Yet.

He headed out to the docks, with all the chaos going on which meant people were swarming towards those docks. And the fact that assassins with ties to the W.G. seemed to be all over the place here, pobably mant the docks wasn't the best of choices. Too many people and those W.G. assassin types liked crowds and predictable routes where they could ambush you, like say the docks. But for the same reason why it was predictable, it was the only way out of town and at this point any ship that floated and was heading to anywhere but here, was a good one.

He never got far enough to discover whether or not  trap was waiting for him at the docks, because long before he got there he walked up on a gruesome scene. An unknown figure was tearing apart anyone that was in his path, Kai didn't recognize him. He was huge, but looked like a typical pirate beyond that but those moves and the lethal efficiency of the man didn't fool a trained eye. He had seen this before, hell he lived it, this was his teens.

"First Jura happens to be here, some other agent shows up to supposedly help me and here another is going on a killing spree?" None of this was making sense to him, he didn't want to get burned on this and intended to go around it with an wide arc but Kai wasn't the only one with a trained eye around here. Roque was here to create as big of a massacre as possible, to cover up the true target and to turn the story from "What are Fishmen, the W.G. and marines doing together in some slave trading operation" into "Those Odadamn pirates, look at the latest senseless crime they committed". But there were key targets he was after as well, that list included anyone that had insider information about the operation. 

His superior had included the names of Annie, Sam and Kai to that list. Roque was ordered to try and capture Sam and Kai, he had some interest in them but the priority was the misssion itself so not only was Roque given the all clear to just kill them if they proved to be too much of a problem, but he was ordered to snap their backs the first chance he got. If they survived the trip back, it would've been nice but if not, no harm done.

So when Roque identified Kai, he was on him before Kai knew it. Just as the Metalman was leaping down, turning his head away from Roque only for a moment, in order to continue on without standing out as much, right then Roque came at him and one of his giant paws came to do exactly what he was instructed. To break Kai's back, the blond was just able to spot the threat coming at him and slammed his fist into the palm  that came at him. 

The attack was halted, if only for a moment, before Roque wrapped his fingers around Kai's arm. Kai was tossed around like a rag doll, first being pulled back with so much force that his shoulder got dislocated and was then sent flying through one of the tent on the market square. Several of these large tents had been set up for the refugees as they had run out of room.

Roque didn't let up, while swiping at the poor refugees that were trying to escape the scene, he chased after Kai with the intent to get the job finished and strike his name of the list.


----------



## kluang (Mar 18, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates.*
> 
> 
> Kagami sprinted away as the lion was in hot pursuit, her hair looked like a bush, complete with bugs as she ran through the rainforest part of the enclosure.
> ...



Bombera runs after Teri and Mr.Quack and finally the duck let Teri go. "You shouldn't do that."

"Thank you." says Teri in a sarcasm tone and the duck mumbles for a while and he whisper "Thank you."

"That's a start." says Teri and Bombera walks next to her and look at Mr. Quack. " We need an explanation."

"Racism, Bomby."

"Unfortunately I can't punch racism. Or blow it up. Or that building since we need it." and Bombera pause. "Do we even need that building?"

"We do actually if you want to change the stock into cash."

"Since the marines owns the island..." says Bombera before Mr.Quack cut him. "They're not. An other group keeps the island in check."

"Other group?" ask Teri

"The revolutionaries. Or whats left of them." answers Mr.Quack

"So they are still around." thinks Teri

"Do they have a white sakura symbol?" ask Bombera

"No. Only a few does and some spend their time at the ruins and rarely mix with other group. Other does. Why?"

"I think the group with white sakura symbol also a part of the revolutionaries. Like the one we meet before, Hector."

"Guess the rumor they splintered into several small factions aren't far from the truth at all."

Pato Zoo.

Kagami and 1-I are pretty much causing havoc in the zoo when suddenly a group of duckmen  police arrives and surrounds them.

"Surrender pirates!!!" shout one of the duckmen. 1-I and and Kagami looks at each other. "Ducks!!!!" shout Kagami and she began shooting the police with her Pandora Box while 1-I tilt his hat to the police and draw his sword. "No hard feeling, enforcers of the law, but as a gentleman I find your law, disturbing."

Sometime later in the town hall.

A man walks into the mayor's office and present his report.

"Sir we have a report of a pirate group attacking the zoo." 

"Zoo? Just send the police." says the mayor and he wave his hand to dismiss the man. "We did sir."

"And?"

"Well...."

Back at the Pato Zoo, the marines and other police officers arrive and see the duckmen police are lock up inside a cage with a lion snarling at them.

"It didnt go too well." says the man and the mayor looks to a figure sitting in the corner.

"We promise peace and stability. You will have them." says the figure.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|Unaffiliated|East Blue*

Little Wano

Glorious Bastards II, I Am Ironman

Flashback chapter, 3 months ago

"What's this...? Kids are flooding in left and right. Can I help ya, lad?"

Kai tossed his bag in the direction of the nearest vacant barstool, before taking a seat. "I ain't no kid, give me a damn beer and make sure it's cold.......I'm parched!" He slapped his hand on the bar, a hand ful of Beli trapped under his palm, which he slid towards the barkeep. "Lose the attitude you old geezer, looking at the state of this place I doubt you're in any position to turn down clients around here...... As a matter of fact I only came here as I was looking for anything but rice wine." The Nihonese and Xingese styled establishments generally only carried products from the motherland(s).

"I see you don't have a problem serving ugly little girls so don't bother my with your nonsense." He pointed to the purple haired chick with the scarf who had a mug of rum in front of her. 

Ed sighed heavily, kids these days. Probably a sign of things to come, with the Pirate King rumored to be captured it would probably turn out a lot like how it was over twenty years ago. The demise of the Pirate King would launch a wave of punks looking to take over that vacant throne.  With this island on one of the main routes towards Loguetown, Ed was expecting a whole bunch of punks like these to start swarming the area soon.

He decided to employ the strategy employed on the Special Beanman or whatever he said. To just give him a mug and hope he'll shut up and leave soon. "Look here, my nearsighted buddy, I ain't no ugly chick." Zy wasn't sure what was more dumbfounding, the fact this idiot mistook him for a girl or for unattractive. 

Kai turned his head, glancing at him with a raised eyebrow. He rudely sniffed a few times, just as Zy was about to retort that he was flattered and certainly could see why a blatant homosexual would be interested in making a pass or take a sniff of him.......But he didn't swing that way, but before he could do so.....

"You know that whole duck saying, the one about the.... If it quacks and such?" Kai began. "Well you look like a girl, and you reek of a female's perfume."

"Eh?" Zy sniffed himself. "The saleslady said it was unisex!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 18, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Little Wano*​
*Glorious Bastards III , Fated Rivalry~*​
It wasn't often that Zy felt offended. Well, okay, this wasn't one of those times either. It took something a little... _special_ to offend the narcissistic teenager. Besides, it was easier to assume that something was merely off with the brazen stranger. Surely the delusional homosexual was touched, right? It was in these trying times that the 'sympathetic' heir to the throne had to be forgiving, open minded, and understanding of the peasants and their mental ailments. 

With one last whiff( for accuracy, did that damned bitch con him!? ), Zy rose, a palm slapping down onto the counter. 

"Even if you're touched in the head or something, even if your eyesight is as poor as your fashion sense suggests, even if you're raging to come out of the closet... Zy paused and pointed, accusingly, as he declared, "You dare call me a girl?! No one mistakes me as one of those weak, clumsy, worthless things!" 

Women stood in a menacing manner, chairs around the room screeching as they drew weapons. Zy was quick to look around, cautiously, but not out of fear of them. Images of his mother flashed in Zy's mind, making a shiver of terror race through him while wondering what form of punishment his mother would execute upon his beautiful self for his loose tongued comment. 

"How dare you," Helga announced, the hideous woman packed with a generous blend of fat and muscle ambled along, the giant blonde pigtails hanging from beneath her viking helmet swinging. 

Posing now with his chin cupped by a hand, Zy said, "Now look what you've done... Not only have you challenged the Prince of the Sea, the future King of not only Piracy but all things, but you've provoked these bitches into attacking! When I'm done with them I'm going to... hey, hey are you ignoring me?!" Zy faced Kai, who was drinking and seemed otherwise occupied with his thoughts that had nothing to do with the purple haired miscreant.

"Suit yourself, blondie." Zy said to the spiky haired fellow alcoholic, and started making his way off, but found his wrist snatched.

"Not so fast. I understand needing money for that cheap perfume, but that's no excuse to resort to stealing. Not happening you, uh, hermaphrodite or whatever in the hell you are." Kai informed Zy.

"You wish! I understand being smitten by beauty but being depraved and horny has a limit! C'mon, leggo you perverted simpleton! Clearing his throat, Zy batted his eyelashes cutely and cried out in his most feminine voice, "Help! Rape! This awful man with a fetish for belly shirts is trying to kidnap me and do *gasp* unspeakable things!" 

A few of the more dimwitted gentlemen in the crowd that hadn't quite overheard his blatant admittance to being male stood in a chivalrous manner. "Hey, dude, let her go!" 

Helga's head tilted, despite being in close enough proximity to harm the mouthy delinquent, she now felt confused. Was it a guy, or was it a girl...?

"Don't tell me you're falling for this freak's antics?" Kai now addressed the crowd. There was no way he was letting this weirdo flee with his beli( and bacon ).

"We're recruiting guardians for the war! Paying 10, 000 beli!" Shinta, a man in crimson samurai armor announced as he kicked the door in to enter.

"S'zat so?" Zy muttered, wiggling his now throbbing hand after punching Kai's arm. What in the hell was he made of anyway...? Releasing Kai's money( and bacon ) and wincing, Zy took a step forward, "How much did'ja say? Heh. Surely you jest? I'll help you, mate. It'll be worth the beli if all I have to do is defend Rice Land from a bunch of backwards nincompoops."

Never one to miss an opportunity, Zy ignored their glares and managed a smile while recruiting Kai next, "I shall be joining your ranks along with my bumbling but tough as nails assistant, Spiky Hard Arm. Fear not, and judge him not by appearance, but my guarantee that he is worth a dozen of your finest men. Therefore, wisely invest in us, with our payment of 120, 000 beli each. With fifty percent of his pay of course coming to me for my keen insight and manager's fee."

"There's no way we're paying either of you kids that much! Who in the hell do you think you are?!" Shinta cried, the mustached man of orient descent shouting.

His hand raised with a finger glowing with a light blue sphere, Zy casually fired a shot that sizzled the man's eyebrow, "Well my foolish friend from far east, it is I... Captain Zidane K. Roberts of The Wrecking Crew, also known as The Prince of the Sea, also known as The Spectacular Beam-Man. At your service and ready for payment." 

"I... you... _what_?!" Shinta cried. "The Idiotic Bean Man?"

"I'm surrounded by idiots," Zy muttered, deadpanning. "Spectacular Beam-Man! Is it really so difficult?!

Kai's stool screeched from his standing as he dropped his mug loud enough to draw the room's attention. "How much did you say it was again?"

A few of the drunks fell over and Shinta's eye twitched as Zy sarcastically muttered, "Sheesh, mind like steel trap this one."

"Well I was distracted by your cheap perfume and the shrill rambling. I had to tune out what I could."

"Why you..."

"You two must be devil fruit uses... you unfortunate, wretched, cursed bastards... Well, it's 10, 000 beli each... 100 , 000 if you two can actually show me something impressive." Shinta stated with his hands on his broad armored hips.


----------



## DVB (Mar 18, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Diego D. Vendrix helped Jonathon out as he still needed to be healed. When he saw Clyer also ready to go, they headed back to the inn to help try and fix Jonathon out. While they were bandaged and going through the process of healing, there were works going on in the shadows...

In the dead of night, a group of cloaked individuals walked through the forested area to a large hideout in a clearing in the forest, where a river led to the sea. The hideout flew a proud pirate flag above.

In front of the hideout, expectant were the patched-up members of the fishman pirate crew. 

"So, it really looks like we are going through with this alliance," Jim Crowvolt stated as he stared at the menacing human in front of him.

"Indeed. This town has subjugated my rule enough and I figured we will both benefit out of this arrangement since we have set apart the deals. You control the town while I get my supply of noncomplacent Fishman, Merfolk and humans to experiment and disect on," Captain Dr. Todd Sweeniestien announced with a creepy toothy grin.

He offered his hand, which the wary electric eel fishman took. Tomorrow the town would be theirs, and all that stood in their way was the townsfolk and especially the Miracle Pirates.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 19, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*EuphoriA*​
"Bah..." Zy rolled over, hugging his pillow. He felt something poking at his head, and continued tossing and turning. "Bugger off, Tengu! There'll be no new swords!" Zy exclaimed, pillow and sheets tossed around as he sprung up.

Looking down, the little dodo bird stared at him, head cutely tilted. Zy scowled, and said, "Don't give me that look you retarded little big headed ball of feathers. You ruined my life! I should... Zy paused, suddenly, sniffing as he resisted the urge to drool. "Oh my goodness, oh my damn... what is that tantalizing blend of seasoning fused into one mind-blowing aroma?" 

The dodo bird shrugged, as if to say, 'damned if I know'.

Zy passed the little stalker quickly, emerging from his quarters to practically run to the kitchen. Slamming the door open, Zy stood, panting and staring in awe at the incredible arrangement of magnificently prepared food. Rebecca faced him, an apron on as most of the others sat at the ship's large table eating.

"You can cook?!" Zy blurted.

"Why are you so surprised bitch-boy...?" Manni sourly asked, that eternally bored expression full on.

"Oh this looks delicious..." Zy whispered as he grabbed some of the baked fries. Chomping some, he savored the explosion of flavors and the crispy crunch of the unique blend of seasoning. Sensation overload nearly floored him. "Oh, they're crispy... they're good! How'd a gorilla girl like you do that?"

Rebecca's fist nailed Zy's face, sending his back smashing through the wall with casual effort. "Don't touch the cook's food, or speak to a cook so rudely in their domain. Wash your hands, sit, and stop acting like a heathen. Ugh. _Men_."

"Yes, 'mummy'." Zy replied, a palm on his swollen, red, throbbing cheek. 

"Here you are, Tiber." Rebecca sweetly said, smiling as she placed more lasagna before him.

"More for me too, hun~" Tengu smoothly requested. 

"Get it yourself!" Rebecca snapped, knuckles pounding the table, which nearly flipped over.

"Here dude," Manni said while sliding Tengu her seconds. "Sis', you should be kinder to people with handicaps!"

"Watch your mouth and take your own advice, brat." Rebecca scolded her sister, glaring. 

"Do we have any honey...?" Bazoo called out, a hand raised in an almost pitiful manner. All of this was delicious, yeah, but damn... he could sure go for a little bit of honey... maybe with some... mm.. 'mermaid dust' sprinkled on. He really needed a hit...

"What?! Put a shirt on! Don't enter my kitchen bare chested! Ugh. _Men_." Rebecca scolded Kane upon entering her sanctuary. 

"Honey..." Bazoo whined.

"There is no honey! I don't particularly like you following me! It doesn't matter if my father sent you, I had my reasons! Stalker!" Rebecca blurted.

"This is pretty good," Zy told Kane while nomming on a huge piece of steak.

"More wine, Koaj?" Rebecca sweetly asked, pouring it into her empty glass with refined elegance.

"Uwa! The hell? It's my ship! I want some wine!" Zy complained, a fist banging on the table.

"Why? You're already so skilled at it." Rebecca snapped.

"Ohhh, jibe." Tengu chimed in, grinning.

"Sassy bitch, stop being so uppity and just give me some damned wine. I know a woman's place is the kitchen but you're taking this whole 'boss bitch' thing a bit far." Zy replied, tongue sticking out.

Tengu leaned out of the way and Cyrus lifted his plate.

Seconds later Zy could be seen crashing through the wall and tumbling across the deck, eye swollen shut.

The Dodo shook his head sympathetically, a wing patting Zy's head.

Kane, too, shook his head at his friend's antics( and misfortune ). He was emerging from his room with a shirt on to be able to eat, and held out a hand for Zy to take.

Grabbing it, Zy rose, muttering, "Careful mate. She's on the warpath."

Kane offered a grin, and the two leaned against the railing, speaking about future plans. They didn't notice Rebecca discreetly placing plates onto the floor boards nearby them, before slipping back into her kitchen.

*Days later...*



* Welcome to EuphoriA!*​
It was massive! The ship was so ridiculously large that it looked more like an island in sheer size. It had casinos, stores, hotels, restaurants, and of course the colossal Cr?me de la cr?me restaurant with bright flashing lights that clearly be seen far off.

"HOLY SHIT YOU DIDN'T TELL ME IT'D BE THIS AWESOME!" Zy screamed, hugging Rebecca's neck.

"Off," Rebecca snapped, elbowing his nose hard enough to break it if he were a fragile ( regular ) man.

"I'd like you to meet my dad," Rebecca informed Tiber with a smile.

"Hah, well now, already taking him to meet daddy? CT, send a post card when you've got her popping out little bunnies mate," Zy muttered to Tiber, a grin forming after.

"Why, don't, you, just... *DIE ALREADY*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Rebecca screamed before uppercutting Zy off of the ship, sending him splashing into the ocean.

"Man overboard!" Bazoo yelled, diving in after the drowning captain.

"Hey, what's it like there?" Tengu asked Manni, who exited the room she'd been sharing with her sister with a large traveling pack.

"Buncha doe eyed chicks that're an easy lay. You'll love it, dude." The pink haired girl assured Tengu, patting the young man's back.

"I'll need a new sword," Kane pondered, cupping his chin in thought.

"Got that too," Manni assured him.

"Medical supplies?" Koaj asked while strapping on her pack.

"Yep, all of that. We've got it all in Euphoria. Don't underestimate my dad! Isn't that right, Becca?!" Manni yelled.

Rebecca thought back to the man that adopted her, and smiled weakly as she bowed her head and said, "Yep... he's pretty much the only decent and reliable man on the sea..."

"You bitch!" Zy screamed, soaked now. "You tried to kill me!"

"Oops," Rebecca nonchalantly replied, hopping down.

"..." Pointing a finger, Zy zapped her ass, leaving the girl fuming. "Oops~"

Anchor dropped, they entered the paradise known as Euphoria... 


*Meanwhile, in the kitchen...*

"D-don't!" A fish man cried, cowering as he pleaded.

"Hey, what the hell, guys?! This one is still conscious! Damn new hires. Anyway, just be quiet. This'll be over in an flash. You'll provide a lot of delicious fish for the menu," a chef replied, before his cleaver chopped down, splitting the sobbing fish man's head cleanly in two.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 19, 2013)

*Cyler Tres
The Miracle Pirates- Doctor
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea
*

"Swipe the blade, maybe. It'll be tough." Cyler rubbed his chin as he looked down upon the sleeping swordsman. "I need to train, for the coming battle." Cyler turned away and headed outside. He grabbed a stick on the ground and held it firmly in his hands. He imagined the long stick as a sword and with a few slashes he imaged his fight. All of a sudden his chibi came out and tugged onto his pants. "Hmm?" They looked up at him with their big eyes. Cyler returned their wonder with a smiled. Suddenly an idea popped into his head. "Come hear." A chibi stepped forward and Cyler grabbed him, "another eye." Cyler pointed at his own eye and nodded for him to understand. The chibi nodded back and phased into his torso. Cyler grew another eye. "I'll be ready for either one of them." Cyler woke up after a night full of training and crawled out of bed and walked to meet a groggy Diego.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 19, 2013)

*Devereux Jackson|Baterilla, South Blue|Introduction - Act I: You Don't Know Jack!*

It was sunny outside, and the sky was as blue as the open sea. The scene of Baterilla was calm and peaceful, or at least it was when Jackson left so many years ago. Now, marines filled the streets. Unfortunately, these aren?t the marines you want to come to your rescue, as they are just as likely to cause you harm as the people you need rescuing from. It was sometime after Jackson left when the marines invaded the town looking for the possible child of the first Pirate King, Gol D. Roger. Their search turned up nothing, but just to be safe, they set up a naval base to keep the island under watch.

It had been just over 9 years since Jackson left Baterilla, and now that he has returned, his first plan of action was . . . to find some grub. Without the winnings he would earn from his fights, Jackson was in a situation similar to when he first struck out on his own. So how might you ask can he afford food? Well . . . that is a very good question. 

?Ay! Bringus sum mor fewd!? *hic* ?An why ya addit, brin sum?um mor ta drink! DRINKS ALL ROUND!? a loud cheer roared throughout the restaurant from the drunken cluster of marines that occupied the facility.

Jackson was sitting at the bar, staring at a glass of water. His stomach rumbled as the smell of food entered his nose as multiple waiters walked by with dishes stacked with different items. An endless stream of food was coming out of the kitchen, and the more that came out, the emptier Jackson?s stomach felt.

?Oooh, what do we have here?? One of the marines had spotted a very attractive waitress who was serving food, but before she could place the food on the table, the marine snatched her by the arm, pulling her into his lap. The tray of food she was carrying fell to the floor, which drew the attention of Jackson. ?Hello sweet thing, what?s say you and I get a room later on, hehehe?? The stench of alcohol was thick on the marine?s breath, and he was visibly red and flustered.

?Agh, let me go!? the waitress yelled as she tried to pull herself free, but the marine?s grip was to strong. The other members of the staff could only look on helplessly as the harassment was taking place. We are talking about the marines here. Who would foolishly raise a hand against the marines? It would mean life in prison, or worse if someone were to go against the marines in this town.

?Don?t fight it! You know you want it too! Heheh!? the marine chuckled as he groped the woman?s chest.

?AH! You Pervert!? the waitress managed to wrangle and arm free and then proceeded to turn and slap the marine in the face. This shocked everyone in the room, and infuriated the marine.

?You BITCH!? The marine grabbed the waitress and flung her into a table with enough force to cause it to fall over, spilling all the food that was on it. ?I?LL TEACH YOU WHAT IT MEANS TO LAY A HAND ON A MARINE!? he reared backed with his fist balled, ready to strike the woman, but just as he was about to lunge forward, someone had grabbed him by the wrist ?What th- ? BLARGH!? before the marine could even turn around to see who grabbed him he was punched in the face, and sent flying through a wall. This caused all the other marines to jump up out of their seats.

?Hey! Who the hell do you think you are!?? one of the marines shouted.

?You don?t know the shit storm you just caused for yourself, kekkekkek.? Said another.

Jackson?s head was lowered, and his fists were clinched tightly. The veins of his arms could be seen bulging from them. Do you have . . . any idea . . . HOW MUCH FOOD YOU JUST WASTED!?!?! Although this comment caused everyone?s face to drop with a dull shock, Jackson?s face and voice were full of rage.

?HAHAHA! You picked a fight over some dropped food!? You must have a screw or two loose in that noggin of yours. Too bad it?s gonna be your last mistake!? the marine yelled as he quickly drew his saber and went to slash at Jackson. ?GAAHH!!? the marine?s blade came crashing down, but Jackson easily evaded it with a quick step back. ?Heh, DON?T THINK YOU CAN DODGE ME!? with surprising speed, the marine swiftly adjusted himself, and lunged his blade at Jackson?s chest ?NOW DIE!?

*ching*

Before the blade could even make it close, Jackson had broken it by smashing it between his knee and elbow. ?No fucking way!? the marine was shocked at what just happened, but with all of his momentum still going forward, he couldn?t avoid what was coming next, which was a kick to the face ?GLAGH!? the marine was sent flying through the front door and laid motionless on the ground outside.

The ten, or so, other marines paused for a moment, slightly hesitant to attack, but one man finally built of the courage to face Jackson. ?ATTACK!? With a large yell, the remaining marines all charged for Jackson. The first marine to attack Jackson lunged at him with a sword, but the marine was taken out with a blow to the gut. Two other marines came at Jackson from the side. Jackson threw the marine he had just knocked out into one of the men approaching him, and then dodged the slash from the other marine. In doing so, Jackson grabbed the marine by the arm and proceeded to flip the marine over his shoulder, slamming him hard into the ground. Then, before Jackson had a chance to react, his arms were bound by chains and were being pulled in separate directions. ?You have no chance!? ?We?ll stretch you till you break!? said the two marines. They were twins, and this was one of their special techniques. They like to bind their opponents and torture them.

The tension on Jackson?s arms grew tighter as the two marines pulled harder and harder. With Jackson bound, one of the other marines rushed at Jackson, but he was met with a boot to the face. Then Jackson grabbed hold of the chains around his arms and pulled with tremendous force, causing the twins to go flying towards each other, and collide in mid-air.
?Stop Right There!? one of the remaining marines yelled. When Jackson turned around, the four remaining marines had taken captives. ?If you take another ste-?

GAAHH!!!? before the marine could even name the consequences of what would happen if Jackson proceeded, Jackson had spun around, flinging the twins towards the group.

?T-This guy is crazy!? after picking themselves up, the remaining marines made a bolt for the door. ?Just you wait! We?ll come back with our Captain! Then you?ll be dead! Dead you hear!?

Jackson let out a small scoff as he stood amongst the wreckage he had caused, but then he felt a small tap on his shoulder. When he turned around to see who it was, he was surprised to find the manager of the restaurant standing behind him. A look of controlled anger was on the manager?s face, as you could see one of his veins pulsing.

?Ahem. Here?s your bill.? He said with a smile, as the paper he held up in his hand unraveled and fell to the floor. A sweat drop rolled down the side of Jackson?s face as he saw all the charges, many of them for the damages sustained during the fight, but also for the unpaid for food that the marines ordered and what was wasted during the fight. Before Jackson even had a chance to make a run for the door, he was surrounded by the entire staff of the restaurant, all of them with the same controlled anger look that the manager had.

Shit . . .


----------



## Eternity (Mar 19, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent & Arya
> The North Blue
> The Middle of Nowhere
> A Raft*​
> ...




*Arya & Kent
The North Blue
The Middle of Nowhere
A Raft*​
Not looking at Kent, Arya stared out into nowhere. "You ask too much, has anybody told you that?" she said, doing a lot to avoid looking at him again. It was difficult. Her libido was burning, screaming to straddle..

"NO! Uh-uh! Not a chance! I refuse!" she yelled out, biting her lower lip the second she noticed her outbreak. Much of her body was glistening from sweat and seawater, making her just as attractive as she thought Kent was. But Kent either didn't notice or didn't care. Yet Arya was almos whimpering to get close to him. It took all her willpower not to ravish him right there. But she loathed him. Couldn't stand his cowardice behavior or childish rambeling about this and that. She loathed him, yet wanted him. This really was the worst man she could become infatuated with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2013)

*Kent & Arya
The North Blue
The Middle of Nowhere
A Raft*​
Kent frowned. He had, for the briefest instant, the thought that he was missing something. Something was right in his face, pounding at the door of realization that lead to the halls of his conscious thought, something that was obvious, something he should be getting.

_Warning! HORMONAL IMBALANCE detected!_

Oh friend not this again.

_Activate protocal ALPHA ZETA ZETA and-_

Kent jumped into the ocean. The voice didn't stop, but the endless expanse of blue water did seem to stifle it a little bit, allowing him to drift comfortably back into the realm of blissful thoughtlessness. Hadn't he been on the bring of realizing something before he had been interrupted? Oh well. It couldn't possible have been that important. 

Lightning flickered around him as he sunk deeper into the ocean depths, the tiny sparks and charges casting an eery glow. Kent's eyes darted back and forth, and he suddenly felt that he was no longer alone.

When the Sea King struck, it was quick and brutal. One minute Kent was floating peacefully, and the next he was halfway inside the mouth of a giant serpent, teeth bigger than he was tall making mostly vain attempts to crack his robotic skeleton. Kent responded with a massive surge of lightning all around his body, shocking the Sea King momentarily but not nearly putting it out for the count.

Kent tried to scream, but all that came out underwater was a massive grouping of bubbles that quickly floated their way to the surface. The Sea King charged again, a small ship worth of muscle and killer instinct, and despite Kent's best attempts to ward it off, managed to deliver a powerful blow that served to nearly knock Kent unconscious.

More lighting flared, and this time the beast felt it, recoiling and hissing in pain. Kent tried to keep the barrage up but his systems were too damaged, and the Sea King was beginning to recover from its initial shock. 

_Oh shit, oh shit, oh shiiiiiii-_


----------



## Eternity (Mar 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent & Arya
> The North Blue
> The Middle of Nowhere
> A Raft*​
> ...



*Arya & Kent
The North Blue
The Middle of Nowhere
A Raft*​
Arya's eyes widened when Kent suddenly started rambling and throwing himself out of the boat. Figures, the coward was too much of a coward to even own up to his own emotions. Then it hit her like a brick wall. It was quiet. Way too quiet. Before she could utter the word, an enormous crocodile sea king opened it's jaws and positioned them on each side of the boat. Arya barely noticed it, and immediately leaped into the water zooming through the water like a dolphin. Among the many training courses she had been through,  training in water was a reoccurring thing. Ankle-weights and wrist-weights in underwater fights. Or swimming with a stones in a net, tied to her waist by a rope. She could swim on par with fish men.

But the maw of this crocodile monstrosity closed before she could swim outside it's grasps. "Not a chance." she said to it, smashing her fist into the serrated tooth, sending the tooth and it's roots flying across the water.
With amazing seafaring agility, she dove down, searching for Kent. But all she could see was enormous creatures swimming around. However, off to her right, one of the sea kings where swimming around a smaller point, faster than the others. Without thinking, she raced a towards the attacking sea king and connected  her fist with it, deep under the surface. It must have hurt, because the creature fled, foaming up the surrounding water. When the foam settled, Kent appeared right in front of her. He must have begun swimming towards her before the foam settled. Her face began boiling the water around it, and she passed out from lack of oxygen.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 20, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXVIII]​
Doc sat atop a building overlooking the route to the docks; that ever present smile spread across his lips. One leg dangled over the street below as the other is pulled close to his chest so that he could prop his elbow there.  ?Oh my, seems that little Kai didn?t take my advice.? he hums to himself. The envelope that he had handed the youth contained a set of directions that lead to his ship, the Wave Cutter. It had dropped anchor off the eastern end of the island, well out of sight of a would be genocidal maniac.  ?Well, guess I cannot fault Ms. Clementine if Drake dies.? is softly lipped his fingers tapping just below his nose. Pushing his hat back showing of his slick silver hair a small dove lands on his shoulder, and in its beak a rolled scroll sealed with a depiction of a fang.  ?Oh my.? ~

[Colosi?s]

This black market hot spot was east of the Docks, and an ideal passage to the Wave Cutter, no fuss or mess. And most importantly no Roque to run into, with a soft ding the door open and Sam?s new leather boot is the first thing to step out onto the pavement. Ever since the Silver Assassin showed his fox face, she had been on high alert. Her head slowly peeked from the door frame of the shop, looking left and right she sees no immediate danger so with a subtle motion she waves Xia and Chun-Li to follow her. Fully stepping out into the streets, the chaos can fully be heard. Sam?s heart races as she looked toward the docks. Something bad was going down. Something that stank of World Government involvement, her years within Black Ops told her that much. Pulling the note from within the large sash she wore she handed it to Xia,  ?Here, get Chun-Li to the Wave Cutter.? is ordered, the woman takes the note and gives Sam a confused look. ?What about you?? she asks, not knowing that she had already memorized the note.  ?Don?t worry about me; I have to go see what?s going on.? is softly replied as she kicked herself.  

She didn?t owe these people or this shitty little island, but there was right and there was wrong. Being on the receiving end of what was wrong didn?t settle too well with her. Killing a few for the benefit of the good was one thing, but slaughtering a whole island of people who were already refugees was a completely different thing. ?Don?t go Sam!? Chu-Li screams latching onto the woman?s thigh. An immediate loss of sensation below the hip on that side almost takes Sam down, but a hand gently lands on the small girl?s head,  ?When you get older Chun, you?ll understand that sometimes you have to do the right thing, even if it isn?t something you want to do. Even if it means that you might not live.? Sam softly states. It wasn?t meant to calm the girl; it was just to let her know that Sam was a woman of honor. Something that Chun?s people respected.  ?Don?t die.? Is sobbed as the girl let her go, again Sam was confounded at why this little girl took such a liking to her, but it was comforting almost like having Jen there. 

Looking to Xia she slowly pushes the girl to her guardian,  ?Don?t follow me, who knows what kind of monster they?ve unleashed to cover this shit up.? Sam warns before breaking into a full sprint. In what seemed like a flash, the pink haired woman was gone, leaving the two refugees in slack jawed awe. ~~

[Close to the Dock?s, Tent Village] 

Sam?s eyes widened in disgust, these poor people just wanting to save themselves were being slaughtered like lambs. Bodies and body parts lay scattered over the whole encampment as tents lay burning on the ground. A flash of anger coursed through the woman as she surveyed the scene, looking for any signs of a fight. Her left peripheral catches the movement first and her head snaps in that direction. Those aqua eyes widen as Kai?s body rebounds off the pavement, a brutish looking pirate in hot pursuit. The force of the initial strike had sent the Metal-man careening though a tent, scattering the people inside. Like a homicidal maniac the brute that looked like a Pirate attacks, killed any that got within range of his mammoth paws. This level of evil was unspeakable, even children weren?t spared. 

With renewed vigor Sam?s anger boiled as the large man seemed like he was going to land a debilitating blow on Kai. Biting her lip she breaks into an all-out run, her hand slipping under that sash to pull her Blazefire Sabre out. Lining the weapon up on the large man, Sam in rapid succession squeezes the trigger her shots echoing across the dissolute camp. The Pirate was much more perceptive than she could have hoped. The ground sparks at his feet as the bullets ricochet around him, not inflicting the first scratch. 

Undeterred the mountain of a man continued his assault on Kai, until Sam skid across his path with the tip of the Sabre just missing the artery in the man?s neck. Roque hops away and gauges the new target, Sam? it was his lucky day. All that was left was to find that bitch bounty hunter. 

 ?You sure know how to get yourself into a mess don?t you Drake?? Sam asks backing up toward him, her eyes never falling from Roque. ~~~


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 20, 2013)

*South Blue, Harlow Island*

Night had fallen on Harlow island, and as was the case in small settlements like it nearly the entire population had gone to bed. The few who were still awake were unlucky members of the night watch and your usual unruly band of drunk marines. Tonight though, with the _Very Good_ about to leave in the morning most of its crew had decided to live it up for one more night before they had to go back to work.

The only place still open on Harlow was the tavern, and it was happy hour. Seaman First Class Owen and two of his buddies had just been sent back to the ship for Misconduct Unbecoming Of A Marine. The captain had it coming anyway, the jerk. The hypocrite yells at them for drinking on duty and what does he do the minute they get off ship? Runs to the nearest barrel of beer and practically bathes himself with it. 

Well, the old fart could have all the booze he wanted because tonight he and his buddies were getting some happy time. He and his buddies each nabbed a barmaid tonight, and not only were they hot, they were frisky. Usually it took a lot more flirting to even get to first base. The girls led them outside of town near the seaside, and had he not been drunk and horny Owens would've been worried at how the captain would kill them if he found out but it'd be worth it because right now his hands were tangled in the raven black hair of the cutest woman he's ever met and they were leaning close enough that they could feel each other breath on their skin and her rough calloused hands were around his neck-

*SNAP*

Irving tried to pretend that didn't just happen, that some poor, luckless guy didn't have his neck snapped, and that he and Picadilly weren't throwing their corpses into the sea after the others had stripped their clothes off and put them on as disguises all so they could hijack a marine vessel and use it to steal from the government. It was impossible to do that however, as he was already wearing a marine uniform that was two sizes too small for him and it kept reminding him of assassin bugs, except they didn't stab their prey and suck out their liquefied insides before putting on the lifeless exoskeleton of a red ant so they could kill more of their kind. Curiously, as long as he made that comparison he didn't feel as awful as he should have for assisting in the death of others. 

_Note to self, try not to lose humanity by comparing horrible deeds with natural hunting techniques_ , Irving thought. 

"Alright girls, let's grab ourselves another batch of suckers!"

"_Secondary note to self, discourage anyone trying to win Salome's heart. Failing that, avoid black widow spider comparisons when around her._"


----------



## DVB (Mar 20, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Diego woke up with a startle. He had been dreaming again. It was a rather odd thing for him to dream. He didn't do it quite often. However, he remembered what he had to do and he went down to stretch. He looked to see Cyler who looked ready to fight.

He then faced Jonathon.

"Jonathon, you're welcome to try and fight with us though if you can't because of your wound, that's all right," Diego told him before he got his belongings to him and leaped out the window, chains around his stomach.

He saw there was a commotion going on in the town center.

"Come one, that sounds like trouble," Diego told Cyler as he led them into town.

He was a bit surprised to see that both the Marines and the pirates were here.

"Well, this makes it so we don't have to hunt all of you jerks down," Diego stated as he faced Jim and Todd.

"I take the cyclops," The mad marine captain doctor said before he rushed at Cyler to swing with his weapon while Jim faced Diego.

Captain vs Captain

"CHAIN CHAIN FIST!' Diego said before he punched the eel fishman in the face. His face turned into a snarl.

"DON'T DEFY ME, PATHETIC HUMAN!" Jim stated before he launched several electrified pellets which Diego manage to avoid. The crowd of united fishman, merfolk and humans charged at the Marines and the Pirate Crew.

The battle for the town began...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 21, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*EuphoriA*​
_*"A fool and his money are soon parted." -Thomas Tusser*_​

Zy's thoughts were itched at by Tiber's words. Did he truly owe it to his crew to let them know just how deep they were in it? In hindsight, merely changing his middle name and keeping his last name intact may not have been the best method of hiding his identity. Well, shit, too late for regrets now... 

"Not sure why they're traveling with me, but... no need of alarming the lot of 'em. We'll have a time of it until it all comes tumbling down, at least," Zy replied to Cyrus while his heavily lidded gaze stared at the reflection of the moon on the ocean's seemingly endless surface.




_*The Wrecking Crew's Seven Deadly Seats...*_​

*Greed - Zy *


Zy weaved his way through the packed group of people to hurry towards his ultimate destination. The Casino. He had as much beli as he could discreetly carry while hurrying towards the spot in EuphoriA where his addictive greed could truly flourish. People glanced in Zy's direction as he blew by them, money in his eyes and a sly grin full on.


*Gluttony - Bazoo*


Bazoo sat at Cr?me de la cr?me stuffing his face. The seafood tasted so _good!_ The seasonings, the flavors, his tongue felt like it might explode with every maw filling chomp. He kept ordering more honey to be poured all over whatever he ate, and seemed to drift into some insatiable eating frenzy. Throughout it all the fuzzy navigator was in a state of complete bliss.


*Wrath - Rebecca*


"Move!" Snapped the self proclaimed 'baddest bitch in East Blue'. A man bowled over several others, spinning backwards from a mighty strike of her super strong fist. Dusting her hands off, she offered Tiber a sweet smile. "Almost there." She hated men as much as ever, but for some reason the young lady had trouble seeing Tiber as just a man. He was an admirable, honorable, courteous, skillful, dashing hare-man. 


*Hours later on the ship of sin known as EuphoriA...*​

"Shit!" Zy shouted, flipping cards over as he lost again. He'd been to various slots, he'd been playing poker at different tables, he'd done a little roulette. He was nearly out of money. A fist striking the at the bar, Zy sat, to drown his miseries. Nothing hurt more than losing your beli. Nothing in this vast and beautiful world.

"Another drink please," Zy morosely muttered, inching his glass over with his index finger.

The girl serving him spit in the glass first and then tossed it into Zy's face with a rude splash.

Zy flailed, and scowled, turning to face the women who assisted him. Natasha, a sexy ginger, forcefully wheeled Zy around only to smack him hard across the face. "You mother fucker! You said you'd call me on the den den mushi!"

Zy flailed and nearly collapsed, stool leaning and threatening to teeter over, "Gah! Wait! Natasha, I can explain!"

Erica, a brunette, finished him off by kicking Zy's stool over. She watched without remorse as Zy hit the floor while she cracked her knuckles, "So you fucked this bitch too? You're scum."

"Now, ladies... let's not take this whole 'pummeling Zy' thing too far. I know something that can settle all of our problems. What say you to a M?nage ? Trois? Yes?" Zy suggestively offered, eyebrows waggling.

"*No*! You said you love me!" Bubbles the ditzy blonde shrieked, immediately dropping to her knees and sobbing hysterically afterwards.

"Hmmm..." Zy wondered at his sudden misfortune as more women approached. That fucking miserable bird. That had to be it. Fuck, why were they all here? Aha. Similar uniforms, they must work for different parts of EuphoriA. "Ladies, ladies, ladies. Surely we can BIMUBIMUFLASH!"

The women shrieked, cowering from the blinding light, and when they lowered their arms and the spots cleared Zy was missing.

"Find him... and cut off his penis!" Natasha commanded, a fist in the air, and the women agreeably cheered. Off they stormed in different directions to search for the womanizing prick.

"Fuck..." Zy panted in an alley, back to the wall. Just what was with his streak of bad luck lately!? Looking up, a large fishman's shoulder bumped him aside. He almost looked more like a bull. He wore a large fur coat that swept the alley floor. "Hey, watch it man." Zy muttered, as three equally massive fish men passed him by, all of them intimidating.

Exiting the alley, Zy blinked as a man shouted, "It's him! the 1,500,000 bounty pirate! The Zidane K. Roberts, the Bean Man!"

"Wha'?" Zy looked over his shoulder, and as people gathered to stare, there was nothing but a breeze in his place.

Using his exceptional quickness Zy sped up a fire escape and perched on the edge of a roof, panting, and contemplating the latest news. How in the fuck did his bounty jump that high that fast?! Widow's Peak... FUCK!


*Meanwhile...*​

Rebecca entered Cr?me de la cr?me, still clinging to Tiber, who she smiled at sweetly while saying, "It's okay, my dad doesn't bite."

The restaurant was as snazzy and upscale as one might expect. Swanky jazz musicians played on a stage with glitter and bright lights to capture the attention of those dining.

"Ugh, pretend we don't know him..." Rebecca whispered when she saw Bazoo passed out at a table with a little bow tie on and an expensive vest that barely fit his big ol' furry body.

Sitting at a table Gaston stepped over to serve them, and as he did Rebecca said, "I'll have the Lobster. Oh, and tell my dad I'd like to see him please."

Gaston nodded, while, meanwhile, a lobster-man was being gruesomely slaughtered in the 'butcher's room' near the kitchen. Other fish men were being hacked to pieces while screaming or pleading for mercy in the back as well, the sound of laughing from wealthy customers or noisy music helping mask their plight. Not the smell, however... and Rebecca's head tilted as she asked Cyrus, "Hey, Cy? What's the matter? Your order is up..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 21, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, EuphoriA]​*​
[Something Not Right in the Fridge]​
[A Lizard’s Tale II] 

[28 Days Later]​
How long had it been? The Lizard man couldn’t tell anymore, his education didn’t span much further than first or second grade. Pulling a hand to shield his eyes from the sun he gazes into the deep blue skies. And for a short time he allows himself to ponder the meaning of life, but a rumbling in his stomach quickly halts any such nonsense. His gaze casting seaward, he allows one of those sickle claws fall on his stomach, grabbing it he stretches the skin out, and through his scales he can see his own ribs. His mouth falls to a gape, how long had it been since he last ate? Holding a hand up he begins to count. But frustration quickly set in, what came after ten? It almost seemed hopeless for the poor reptilian, but then a shiver ran up his spine and he jumped to his feet. 

His tail pulls from the waters, a fish had finally taken the bait! Tears rolling he pulled the carnivorous creature away from him and held him high into the sky.  

~Cue Zelda Treasure Chest Theme~ 










 

~Thank You ~

Holding the fish high into the air, the Lizard man celebrates, he would eat today! But his joy is quickly stolen as a large shadow loomed over him. His eyes widen as the biggest fish he’d ever seen explodes from the ocean, its mouth opened wide. The lizard man’s eyes twitch and his mouth opens widely.












Then darkness. 

Striking a match the Lizard man brings light to the dankness, in the distance he sees someone sitting. Walking forward he sees the skeleton of a person. Eye widen in fear as he fires in the opposite direction, and slams head long into the teeth of the giant beast. Clawing away he starts to beat on the large enamel, but nothing, not even a twinge from his captor. In the furry the match goes out leaving the poor lizard in the dark again. Another match strikes, but this time it lights a lamp and the lizard makes his way back to the skeleton, around its neck a sign is held 

_ Welcome to the Last Stop Resort._ 

The lizard pans his gaze, a small quiver shakes across his lips, but there was more on the sign. 

_Red Skelton on Stage Nightly _ 












“* Don’t you Believe it.*”~


[With the Wrecking Crew]

~Days Ago~

Cyrus huffed as he pulled his attention to the sea, he reflected poorly in the moon light, messy hair sagging sad ears, at least he looked a bit cleaner. Thanks in part to Rebecca, she had forcefully cleaned the debris from his hair before she allowed him to set at her table, not that he himself couldn’t have done it, she just saw it as he was moving too slow. Cyrus hardly recognized himself anymore. So many travels, so many people had changed him over the course of his life. These people were to be no different, though he did feel a kinship that he hadn’t in many years. 

Rolling over to his back again, he pulled the willow reed from his mouth. Twisting it in the moonlit night he allowed his eyes to trace over its fragile form.  “The willow is weak.” he states shaking it back and forth. Those dark eyes cut to Zy as he pulled it back to his mouth. Biting down a smile crosses the hare’s lips.  “Yet it binds other wood.” he finishes pulling himself from the railing of the ship. Zy gave a curious look as the Hare walked toward the stern. Cyrus could tell that the philosophy was somewhat lost on him,  “Even if it’s made of cards, a house doesn’t necessarily have to fall, if built correctly.” waving as he spoke Cyrus, the drifter turned a corner to leave Zidane with his thoughts. ~~

[On EuphoriA]

 “Almost there”​
This woman was scary Cyrus thought as he allowed a smile to cross his lips as she took him by arm again. Yes, almost as scary as Helen Swann, though in honesty he didn’t think that anyone could be as scary as she was. His mind lightly faltered as he is hauled along the winding streets of this ridiculously large ship. Manni was correct when she said that it had everything, business that ranged from top notched brothels to the finest of Casinos to rob you of your ‘hard’ earned Beli. Even Smith Shops dotted the streets, the clanging of steel echoed as Cyrus is pulled along,  “Hey, you’re not using that hammer correctly!!” he shouts as he passes one black smith who only gave the rabbit a curious look as Ms. Rebecca hauled him with her. The fact that Cyrus was lecturing a black smith didn’t register on her radar as they stopped in front of a shop. In the Distance she pointed to a large restaurant, the Cr?me De La Cr?me.  “That’s where we’re heading Tiber.” she states finally releasing her iron grip on his arm. Cyrus merely looks on, as the large neon sign flashed, it was quite the sight and her father owned it? That was even more amazing… he began to wonder what she saw in him if she was this well off. 

 “But first…” she adds with a pause, with a shove she pushes him through the shop’s doors.  “I can’t have you looking like a bum!” she adds with a flare as Cyrus stumbled into a tuxedo wearing man, Pierre was his name. “Riff raff are not allowed in zee store, oot!” he states with a nasally voice as he turned his nose up to Cyrus while pushing the hare man off him.  “Pierre…” Rebecca starts, the man sweats his head turning to her, “Ms. Rebecca… eet’s been far too long.” The man states holding a hand out with ‘proper’ gesture.  “I hope you remember who I am.” she states glaring at the man, if she could turn people to stone with a glare poor Pierre would be a statue at this point. “Wee..” is replied that sweat starting to run down Pierre’s face.  “Good, I’m taking him to see dad, so I need him to…”, “Look less like zee bum, no?” is asked. Rebecca nodded; at least he saw what she saw in Cyrus’ dress.

“Ah, vaht ‘ave we ‘ere? A swordsman, no? I have zee perfect thing!” he states, his finger snapping. On cue several buxom girls appear and pull Cyrus off. “No, no!” he said as Rebecca tried to follow. “Zis is art!” he exclaims. Rebecca gives a second glare, but relents in her actions. Folding her arms over her chest she watched as Cyrus is carted off, that please don’t let them take me look plastered across his face. ~~~

[15 Minutes Later] 

“Ah, now zat is vhat is called style.” Pierre states as he escorts Cyrus out of the back. Dressed in sharp royal purple robes (with a much darker lower half). His ears were tied together with a band at their base and allowed to flow like a pony tail down his back. His hair was styled similarly in entwined with his ears to give a regal look. His waste was wrapped with a royal blue sash with white striped to tip off the look. “Ve ‘ave royalty, no?” Pierre asks as he presented Cyrus to Rebecca.  “But, I’m not royalty.” Cyrus mutters, this was supposed to be Wano accented dress, but Pierre didn’t know the first thing about the country’s customs.  “Are you trying to get me killed?” he asks looking back to the Frenchman who merely shrugged, “Vhat are you talking about Monsieur?”,  “Yeah, Tiber. What are you talking about?” she to inquires. Cyrus looks at both and crosses his arms.  “Wano royalty is the only people that are allowed to wear purple; it’s a sign of as he said royalty. If anyone else is found wearing it, well they get the business end of a sword. And I’m sure with the appeal of this place; running into someone from Wano wouldn’t be all that hard.” Cyrus states walking back into the back,  “No, I think I can do this.” ~~~~ 

[10 Minutes Later] 

Stepping back out Cyrus is now adorned with a light red robe, the lower half matching with white squares that ran throughout the outfit, breaking up the monotony of the color. His dark red scarf is wrapped around his waist, making a great sash. Over his shoulders a darker red vest is worn to tie the whole ensemble together. He kept his hairstyle the same, but now wore his swords in the appropriate matter. Smaller over larger on his left side, tied in place by the scarf, giving him a very samurai look. One that Pierre himself failed to produce.  “Take notes Pierre that is what a samurai looks like.” Rebecca states wrapping her arms in one of his, Cyrus gives a nervous grin to Pierre before he again is dragged off. ~~~~~

[Later Cr?me De La Cr?me]

 “Don’t worry, my dad doesn’t bite.” 

Cyrus smiled back at her; it wasn’t her dad he was worry about. Not at that moment. Passing through the tables they spot Bazoo, poor fellow seemed like he over did it, passed out and dressed very silly. Rebecca suggested that they pretended they didn’t know him. That really wouldn’t be hard for Cyrus as he really didn’t know the bear, he was just glad Bazoo never tried to eat him. 

Seated they are presented with menus, Rebecca orders the lobster, seeing as she knew this place better than he, he too decides to have that. With a bow their waiter walks off. Cyrus looked around the hustle and bustle made it hard to concentrate, something was off. For such a ‘fancy’ place, this noise and music was out of place and he could almost swear that below the laughing and music he could hear screaming and pleading. Though it could be the way his ears were sitting now that was plaguing his ability to hear properly. When their meal was sat down before them, the smell hit Cyrus first, was this a joke? Picking a fork up, he eyes the plate. Rebecca seemed to have no reservation in eating as he started to ‘dig’ in as elegantly as she could muster. 

"Hey, Cy? What's the matter? Your order is up..."

Cyrus looked at Rebecca, a strange look across his features,  “It’s the seasoning…” he states taking another whiff of the food,  “It’s almost like they’re trying to hide something, Lobster shouldn’t be smothered in these strong herbs and spices.” he adds noting that they may have destroyed the delicate taste of the dish, she was impressed that he knew that much about cooking despite confessing he didn’t know how… but now that he mentioned it, the seasoning choice was strange and not what she remembered.~~~~~~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 22, 2013)

*Pato Island. Mayor’s office.*

The mayor was a short, fat duck with a monocle, a waistcoat and like all the others had a distinct lack of pants and underwear. His white feathered face seeped with the red rage brewing inside him.

“Only one way to deal with pirate scum, send more pirate scum after them and they’ll eradicate each other! Get the Royal Flush Pirates!”


*Stratosphere Pirates. *

“So, how are we going to get you into the stock exchange? Looks like you're pretty much barred from everywhere.” Teri asked the duck who just shrugged and looked back up at her.

“I believe I may be of assistance.” 1-I’s mechanical, yet gentlemanly voice came from behind her. She turned to see the robot with make-up all over it’s face, making it look like some strange robot transvestite. Kagami was looking all smug, even though she looked like the wicked witch of the west. 

“I’m not even going to ask what happened to the pair of you.” Teri sighed, knowing that something was going to happen but not expecting bizarre cosplay, “What’s your plan?”

“Please excuse me ladies, I cannot show you, for I have to undress, if you could turn around and Bombera will describe my plan.” 1-I said acting as if he was blushing.

Teri and Kagami looked at each other and shrugged before turning their back to the robot.

“Whoa, tha- that’s pretty impressive.” Bombera said. “I’m sure you could satisfy a lot of women with that.”

“Yes, I have in the past been able to provide many people with a service using this and they are all more than satisfied and ask to use it multiple times over.”

Kagami and Teri shuddered. “Do…do you think it’s what I think it is?” Kagami asked.

“Why would they give one to a robot.” Teri asked with a deep blush.

“I dunno, this island had freaking talking ducks on it, a robot with a...you know...probably isn't that far fetched for these crazies. But could you imagine? It wouldn’t need a break! Just over and over and over again!” Kagami started to drool. “I have to look!”

Kagami slyly looked around behind her only to be smacked in the face by the duck. 

“No peeping! He’s very shy about that!” the duck stated angrily. Kagami grunted in frustration.

“Ugh fine. Just answer me one question, is it big?” Kagami asked tentatively whilst fidgeting with her fingers.

“Yeah, it’s freaking huge. I’d say it would be a comfortable fit.” The duck said stroking his chin. Kagami blushed furiously.

“H-hey! Don’t be so vulgar. You don’t know anything about our….needs.” she said uncomfortably playing with her skirt. Teri visibly shrunk after that statement, burying her head in her hands.

“I know there isn’t a person he hasn’t satisfied with that. Don’t underestimate him, he is a robot after all!” the duck said defensively, crossing his arms. “Besides, I’m the one that’ll be using it.”

With that statement, the jaws of the girls dropped, picturing strange things with a duck and a robot. “Ok that…that….that….” Teri couldn’t get the sentence out, but Kagami finished it,

“Is the absolute most fucked up thing I’ve ever heard! Argh! I’m going to have nightmares about it! Oda save me, you’ll probably quacking in pain every time he moves!” Kagami said in utter alarm.

“No, I think it’ll be quite a comfortable ride. I’ve done it before, so it shouldn’t be an issue. It’ll be a perfect infiltration!” the duck nodded.

“Argh! That’s so gross! At least use some lube or else you’ll never recover! I mean you’re so small and that’s so big from what you’ve said!” Kagami said desperately trying to save the duck.

“Well that’s kind of the point right? I don’t think I’ll need any lube, like I said I’ve done it before and I’ve just slid in there perfectly.” The duck said matter of factly.

“Wait you’re going inside him? I…I though he was going inside you!” Teri said said shaking in trauma.

“God you’re stupid, how would he ever fit into this?” Mr Quack showed off his stomach, “I really don’t understand how you managed to even get this far in life without falling over and dying.”

This confused Teri and Kagami no end and they looked at each others reddened faces, Teri almost in tears throughout the whole thing and nodded to each other. They grabbed the duck and spun around quickly to see just exactly what all the fuss was about. What they found was Bombera peering into 1-I’s stomach, which doubled up as a storage compartment.

“Wh…?” Kagami started and failed.

“Yep, pretty impressive isn’t it? 1-I uses it mostly to keep handbags and wallets secure, but his is a lot bigger than other robots, so has a 100% satisfaction rate from all his clients. I could easily fit in there and we could sneak me into the building with no problem at all.” Mr Quack said confidently. 

Kagami and Teri’s red had turned from one of embarrassment to one of rage. They both raced towards the robot, Kagami still holding Mr Quack, stuffed both Bombera and the duck into the compartment. Bombera couldn’t quite fit and so his lower half was exposed from the open compartment, his legs wiggling helplessly. The girls then knocked over the robot and kicked it down a hill, watching in satisfaction as the three men hit various bushes and trees. Kagami reached into her bag and pulled out some cookies and the pair munched on the treats angrily.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 22, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*EuphoriA*​
*Enter Titan V. Kraken! Bringing the house down~​*
Rebecca's head bowed and her arms delicately crossed. She was considering what Cyrus said, when a tall man with a monocle stepped over to introduce himself. He had black hair with a streak of gray in it, and a sinister aura. Most prominent of all, however, would be the distinct odor of blood all over him. "Wha'? Oh! Dad!"

"Hello dear," Dawson Sawyer said with his fingers stroking a neatly trimmed goatee with patches of gray in it as well. "Who is this? A friend of yours...?"

"Mm! I found him on my travels. His name is Cyrus." Rebecca eagerly explained. "He's noble, you know, a Samurai... Brave, considerate, and skillful..." Her cheeks reddened during her explanation.

"Is that so?" Dawson replied with a smile, his eyes narrowing at Cyrus. "Dear, won't you play me one of your tunes?"

"W-what?! On such short notice?! Dad, I..." Rebecca's already reddening cheeks went beet red as she fidgeted with her chic shimmering scarlet red dress.

"Now, now. I'm sure Cyrus here would love to hear you play the piano," Dawson assured her dismissively. When Rebecca bowed her head in a polite gesture, she hurried off. Sitting promptly, Dawson continued stroking his goatee. "Now then... what are your intentions towards Rebecca..? I can tell from your eyes that you have no interest in her. I don't appreciate anyone toying with my daughter's heart, Mr. 'Cyrus'. So what are you after? Fame? Money..?"

Rebecca perched herself on the seat before the grand piano and shakily exhaled, her fingers shaking in an attempt to rid herself of the jittery nervousness. Clearing her throat, she shut her eyes, letting the colorful restaurant fade to the back of her mind. The voices... the stares... the scents... all of it seemed to vanish. There was nothing but her, and the song.

Zy entered the moment she started singing, and paused... an eyebrow slowly arching as he scooted out of door traffic.












As she played Bazoo snuck off, catching a whiff of the odor of a mighty beast. He hid under the table the best his large furry body could manage, trembling and peeking from beneath draping candy red table cloth.

The doors opened as a fishman partially resembling a bull stepped in, his lower body having several tentacles. He was large, but would be massive in his true form. On his waist several katana were sheathed, and guns dangled from holsters. He had a weapon for each tentacle.

Gros Muul, Halle C. Melon, and Hanzo Mitsurugi entered after him.

The shady looking group had several customers whispering amongst themselves, and others panicking. Dawson rose, interrupting his conversation with Cyrus to say, "You... how _dare_ you show your hideous face around here! Get out!"

"Get out, huh...?" The others stepped back as Titan drew his swords with eerie patience, the sound of steel being drawn from the sheath alarming everyone present.

That voice. Rebecca froze, quivering like a leaf caught in the storm as she faced her tormentor. Tears immediately fell. Hot, salty, and uncontrollable. The anguish...the hot breath of strange men on her skin... the beatings for refusing to comply... the agony of unwanted sex on her preadolescent body. She nearly buckled out of her seat, sobbing miserably at her misfortune. How did she find him...?

"I hear that you've been cooking and serving my brethren, Mr. Sawyer." Titan revealed, resulting in customers gasping or regurgitating their meals. "I don't really give a shit about that. I'm here as a messenger, to let you know that you miserable bastards are doomed. The wrath of _God_ has fallen upon you."

Zy was about to spring into action, but an overwhelming burst of air hit him, cutting his lunge off before blasting him violently into a wall along with anything else in the monstrous bastard's path. A mighty burst of wind blew tables apart and sent men and women flying, blood staining the floors and walls of the expensive restaurant. 

Rebecca crashed into the piano, nearly breaking an arm and losing consciousness in the process. Double vision caught Titan standing mightily over the fallen crowd. She attempted to crawl away, which managed to catch the large tyrant's attention.

"I'll be damned. If it isn't my best whore." Before she could inch any further Titan's phenomenal speed revealed itself as he seemed to appear next to her, a sword pinning her leg to the floor. He ignored Rebecca's shriek of again when she was nailed to the floor, the girl's superhuman strength seen when she banged her fists onto the ground. A tentacle grabbed and lifted the girl, squeezing her despite her unnatural brute strength. He held the girl in a solid grip and spoke to Cyrus, who seemed to be planning to attack him, along with Zy. "I wouldn't do that if I were you. No matter how tough you are... you'd never stand a chance against me unleashed. I'll sink this entire ship, and every devil fruit user on it will die with you."

"H... he isn't... a devil fruit user..." Rebecca wheezed, struggling. 

As fishmen ran out, they rejoiced, only to be mercilessly shot down by Titan. The giant fishman then said, "Go, kill any of the retreating fishmen. 'He' doesn't want anyone that witnessed the truth about that day alive." Titan informed his underlings. God or not, he'd serve the World Government's insider as long as he could take a seat on the throne of Warlords. 

Titan slammed Rebecca against the floor, which split into wide fissures as he knocked her unconscious. Cyrus attempted to cut her free in that moment, but Titan's overwhelming attack speed and strength blasted the hare back.

"You aren't going anywhere with her," Zy warned the snarling octo-bull monster. Aiming his finger, the tip glowing as he said, "Normally I wouldn't give a shit, but as property of the Wrecking Crew, she belongs to _me_ now. Sorry mate but I'm a spoiled little Prince, just ask m' brother. I don't share."

Titan smirked, and performed three slashes, each blade magnifying the power of the attack that blasted Zy through several walls. "What in the fuck is this? You two... are a couple of amateurs? Do you have any idea how outmatched you are...? I'm about to ascend to the seat of a Shichibukai. You worms aren't even worth keeping around as slaves."

Turning to go, the bulky octo-bull paused and chuckled. "Ciao, weaklings. Oh, and thanks for taking good care of my little whore. She'll make a lot more money."

"Rebecca!" Manni shouted, firing her pistol but missing when Titan avoided it with frightening ease. Moving so fast that he was like a disappearing phantom, Titan's after image followed with him slashing her stomach open while sending her flying backwards. Zy weakly caught her, back crashing onto the restaurant's floor before he went skidding with the bleeding girl.

A hand to her gashed open stomach, Manni screamed, "You bastard! Stop it! It's you, isn't it! You made her do it! You sick fuck! You like sleeping with little kids?! That's what does it for you?! *Fuck you*!" 

Titan smiled, deviously, and said, "Whatever pays."

Tentacles, now seeming strangely larger, repeatedly struck Crme de la crme until it crumbled, debris piling onto everyone stuck inside of the restaurant.

"Let's go," Titan commanded, wheeling around to calmly walk off.

"Yes, boss." Halle replied with a nod, her ridiculously swift doll army finished beheading the last fishman before cutting him into bits.

Hanzo stood, a forearm resting on the hilt of his sword as he yawned. It was no challenge at all. Those types of lackluster fights bored him.

Gros just grunted, knuckles sliding on the floor as he followed Titan obediently.

Bending over, Hanzo waved at the fallen combatants buried beneath rubble, smiling in a crescent eyed manner as he gingerly said, "Bye now~!" Turning, his special sword scooted along the bottom of the EuphoriA's ship as he said, "Oops, that dastardly Wrecking Crew. Starting yet _another_ fire."

Seconds later a loud explosion wrecked EuphroiA, and the ship rocked chaotically, catching on fire.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 22, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, EuphoriA]​*​
[Paradise Lost]​
[Crme De La Crme] 

Cyrus gaze cut from the monocle wearing man as Rebecca stood. As she walked away toward the piano he, Dawson, sat across from Cyrus. His eyes quickly ascertaining what the Hare-man thought, his perception was keenly accurate. Stroking his beard, as if royalty, his eyes scan Cyrus. In his own right Cyrus looked this man over as well. His senses firing left and right, the blood that stained his scent was foreboding and almost sinister. But there was something beneath it all, a strangeness to the man and he didnt smell at all like his daughter. 

"Now then... what are your intentions towards Rebecca..? I can tell from your eyes that you have no interest in her. I don't appreciate anyone toying with my daughter's heart, Mr. 'Cyrus'. So what are you after? Fame? Money..?"

Cyrus dark eyes narrow as he carefully pondered the question, he didnt want to say the wrong thing after all something fishy was already going on here.  I assure you sir; I have no intentions of playing with your daughters heart. Cyrus replied, with a carful and methodic tone.  Fame and money is irrelevant to a drifter such as myself, so your money is safe I assure you. I also assure you Cyrus voice trails as Rebecca starts to play and sing. It was a sad soft melody, but hauntingly beautiful. Cyrus was taken aback by its beauty. Not only was she one  hell of a cook, she was surprisingly talented as a musician as well. 

The moment is harshly destroyed as a large fishman entered the room, he exuded an aura of pure evil, and it was apparent that he was here for a reason, and that reason wasnt to eat. Dawson stood, as he broke the conversation he was having with Cyrus, the Hare-man however wasnt interested in what was going on between the bull-octo fish and dear ol adoptive daddy. No, his attention fell past Zy no he looked through Zy, hollow eyes on Rebecca. Her reaction to this man and his minions was strange, so strange that he didnt even take note of Titian accusing Dawson of cooking his fellow fishmen. Everything quickly goes to hell as Titan attacks Rebecca.

_ "I wouldn't do that if I were you. No matter how tough you are... you'd never stand a chance against me unleashed. I'll sink this entire ship, and every devil fruit user on it will die with you."

"H... he isn't... a devil fruit user..." Rebecca wheezed, struggling. _

Cyrus gritted his teeth, if he made a move, hed risk the brute hurting her, and not another death he wanted on his head. He already had too many of those to care for. His eyes narrow, and his hand slowly drifts toward Jr. He had to do something. A rush of fishmen gave an opportunity or so he thought, but Titan quickly made short work of a few.  Go, kill any of the retreating fishmen. 'He' doesn't want anyone that witnessed the truth about that day alive." he orders angrily slamming Rebecca off the flooring hard enough to fissure the whole floor. That tore it; Cyrus was now getting pissed off. With a burst of speed the Hare-man makes his bid to free Rebecca. But Titan proved to be too quick on the up take. Steel sing as they meet, Cyrus is blown back, sent careening through a wall causing the whole area to collapse on him. Even Zy was beaten back, poor Manni left bleeding in his arms as the whole building threatened to fall Shortly after thanks to Hanzo it did. 

Zy had a look of anger plastered about his features as he held the small girl, he had managed to survive the collapse, but nothing would compare to what Cyrus felt. Behind the Beam-man rubble started to shift as Cyrus pulled himself from the debris. Dark red blood stained his tan fur as rivers poured down his face, his robes torn and ripped. Dark blood seeped pass his clenched teeth, his dark eyes focused on the ruined door. Zy had only known Cyrus for little more than a week, but he had never seen such a look from him, in a way it reminded the youth of his mother, but that was far from the truth. It was a look that Helen often gave him as he was taught by her disciples. Gone was the carefree Hare with puzzling teachings, and in its place the aura of death. 

Cyrus only gave Zidane a passing glance as he strained his leg muscles to the breaking point, it looked like he mouthed something, but Zy couldnt make it out as the Hare vanished in a violent burst of speed. The impact of the initial take off setting a large splintering crater in the floor where he stood and a rain of wood turned dust floating in the air. 

[Streets of EuphoriA]

Helles dolls are violently blown to the sides, Hanzos whole body shifts, and Gros stumbles as a violent wind passes the group. Titan stops dead in his tracks as Cyrus appears several yards in front of him. He vilely cackles eyeing Cyrus, this piss ant was persistent.  You that egger to die boy? he asks dangling Rebecca in front of him as a partial shield and taunt.  . Blood still flowed down Cyrus face and covered his cloths, but he stood firmly as his fur started to stain with a blackness.  Im only grateful that she isnt awake to see this. is growled, an aura of pure killing intent pouring from Cyrus, his fathers tainted blood boiling. Hanzos whole body shivered, it had been so long since he had the pleasure of feeling such a strong will from a fellow swordsman, it almost mad him euphoric. 

 What, do you plan on killing me with that little pig sticker? Titian laughs pointing at Jr. Cyrus merely shakes his head.  Death isnt a reprieve youve earned, Im not here to reward you fishman. Cyrus replies a devilish air about his words as they snapped.  What then, revenge for me making her a whore? Life is full of unfair things boy. What can you do about it. Titan replies buying time for his men to regain their footing, he didnt have time for such a piss ant.  That is one of your sins, not the worse. You took something from her that she can never get back. Cyrus replies as he tossed Jr. away.  Oh, and what is that, her virginity? Titan says laughing, but Cyrus didnt find it at all funny as his hand fell to his other sword. A shiver ran up his spine as he touched it, a weapon he swore to never use. But now he had no other alternative, Jr. wouldnt cut it. 

The sword of Hattanzo sweetly sang as it is pulled from it sheath. Titian had never seen anything like it, never. The whole weapon was a translucent purple and shown with an unworldly beauty, Cyrus intents seemed to flow through the sword as it too threatened to kill any that it touched.  No, its not as simple as that, you took from her, her innocence. is replied as the weapon is held in a killing manner.  As far as what I plan to do Hanzo froze with delight as Cyrus pulled his weapon up, that stance there was no mistaking it. Helen Swann. A grin tore across his lips as he tried to intercept Cyrus. But a stiff foot to his chops sends the swordsman spiraling through a nearby building as Cyrus vanished in a blur of red, and tan. 

Titians eyes widen, this new found speed took him by surprise and his attempts to deflect the deadly sword were too little avail. Blood painted the air as Cyrus attacked the tentacle that held Rebecca, he didnt cut cleanly through. But he did damage Titian to the rest of his flunkys surprise. They had never seen him as much as scratched until now. With a howl that shook the island like boat two more of those dangerous limbs slam into Cyrus as he attempted a second cut to free Rebecca. A grunt echoes as he is pressed though a nearby building completely destroying it.  Nobody does that to me! he roars as he slammed those two limbs twice more to get the point across.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Through Fire XXIX]​
?You sure know how to get yourself into a mess don?t you Drake??

Kai rattled off a string of curse words, cycling through half a dozen of different languages. Venting because of the combination of the dislocated shoulder, which was probably high in his personal top ten of least favorite injures, together with the sighting of one half of the two headed living jinx that was the bane of his existence....Well at least for the last couple of days.

"Ungh!" Well that took care of the shoulder. "I've got a ton of questions on my mind, but what I'm certain of is that either you, the bounty hunter, or both are responsible for all of the trouble I went through recently and including the fact that I've got a Cipher Pol Agent on my ass  but......" He gave Roque a hard look, a content smile on his face as he surveyed the scene before he would take another lunge at his prey. "This one of them one wrong move and it's over situations, and since he seems equally excited with your presence it seems we're in the same boat."

He took a deep breath and loosened himself up a bit. "Well it looks like we'll be going down swinging together." He flashed the pink haired ex-marine a smile before he took the initiative. He still had the Tekken Hone active in his hands, but this opponent was of a level that would require him to get fancy. "Quicksilver: Rising Storm!" 

The Quicksilver line of techniques, one of many that are born from mixing several elements together to create a compound that better suits his purposes than the traditional metals he generally uses. It was more taxing on him, just the production process and generally placed more of a strain on his body as well when he performed the transmutation and made use of it. This particular variant made use of the flexible and slight malleable properties and with this technique they converted his upper leg muscles into spring like coils.

Kai shot towards Roque, taking off with a sudden boost in speed. Had the W.G. agent been surprised, he didn't show it and he didn't seem all that impressed with Kai's increase in speed. Sam didn't miss a beat though, just as Roque made a move she fired another salvo at him. Roque making a few rapid steps to zig zag out of the way, diverting his gaze away from Kai for a moment, was the aspiring pirate captain had been waiting for. 

He shifted into a higher gear, pushing off on the ground firmly with both feet, and launched himself straight at Roque with breakneck speeds. 

This did catch Roque off-guard, who quickly went on the offensive with a palm thrust attack but Kai's weighted fist knocked the oversized paw out of the way. The follow up slammed straight into his chest. This was the first noise Kai heard him utter was the grunt that followed that. Roque was gritting his teeth, fighting the urge to give in to his instinct. Instead he responded with a White Tiger swipe combo, the first slash missing just barely as Kai leaped back with that same inhuman speed he used to close the distance initially

Roque went after him, but Sam tapped in. For the second time in only a few minutes, the Blazefire saber again swung at his throat, this time he avoided getting his head taken off with even a narrowed fraction. Blood was drawn this time, she was getting closer, she nicked him this time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 22, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|Unaffiliated|East Blue*

Little Wano

Glorious Bastards IV, Pew VS Pow

Flashback chapter, 3 months ago

"You two must be devil fruit uses... you unfortunate, wretched, cursed bastards... Well, it's 10, 000 beli each... 100 , 000 if you two can actually show me something impressive." 

"Something impressive?" Kai raised an eyebrow, he didn't like the idea of performing on command as if he was trained dog. 

Zy seemed to have no problem, his hands went high up in the air as if he was about to conduct a symphony.....Or perform a magic trick, either way Kai thought it looked ridiculous and went. "Chet." As he sucked his teeth.

"Well good sir, if it is a performance you desire...." He took his sweet time, pumping up the crowd and just waiting until the anticipation had reached it's peak before he would dazzle them. He was going for an even bigger payday, Shinta's jaw was going to drop and then he would break the bank to get Zy on his team.

SHING

"Eh?" An odd sound distracted him, he shot a glance to his left and saw the glimmering  first of Kai coming at his shoulder. He just jumped out of the way, the iron coated fist missing just barely. 

"What the hell?" 

"Didn't you just punch me in the arm a moment ago, it's my turn now." Kai was taking it easy, it was a lazy swing but with his strength and the coating it would string fiercely and leave a bruise. And that was what he was going for, brats needed a spanking every now and then when they got bratty.

"Well suck on this!" 

PEW!

He fired a blast straight at Kai, the iron was raised in front of his face to shield him from the attack and it reflected right off smooth reflective surface. 

"Agh!" Shinta got the brunt of it, who then made a beeline to the nearest mug of beer which he used to soothe the blast wound he go near the family jewels. He wasn't sure to give a quick thank you to Oda above for being blessed with the continued ability to have children, or to curse Kubo down in the pits of Bleach for getting him into this situation to begin. "Alright, I've seen enough." He needed to point these two cursed bastards towards the enemy, get out of the way and watch them burn the world them.

"Follow me, we'll put you straight to work."


----------



## kluang (Mar 22, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Pato Island. Mayor?s office.*
> 
> The mayor was a short, fat duck with a monocle, a waistcoat and like all the others had a distinct lack of pants and underwear. His white feathered face seeped with the red rage brewing inside him.
> 
> ...



"Oww..."

1-I pulls out Bombera and Mr.Quack out of its compartment. "Why are they angry?" ask 1-I. "Your female species is as unpredictable as the weather. I'm surprise your species can get married." mumbles Mr.Quack. "Believe me, its a mystery." says Bombera.

"Come,1-I." says Mr. Quack and he climb into the robot storage compartment. "To the stock building, my trusted steed." 

"Can we stop at a tea shop, for some tea and crumpet."

"No. And you cant even eat crumpets." says Mr. Quack and he look at Kagami and Teri. "He's powered by tea." and 1-I open his chest and reveal five teapot. "Cause I'm a gentleman."

"Just keep moving." says Mr.Quack and he close the compartment and 1-I walks towards city followed by the rest of the group.

Pato Island Stock Exchange

1-I led the group unto the building and Kagami sits in the corner, looking at the crowd. The building is pack with crowd from all races, duckmen, humans and even fishmen.

"Alright Teri, I will show you some miracle." says Mr Quack.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*EuphoriA*​
*So bitter, the taste of defeat*​
Cyrus ran off, but something about him was... well, different. Manni was sobbing hysterically, and Koaj was patching her up while hiding for the ship. Tengu and Kane came running in late, fanning smoke with their hands. "What happened?!" Kane shouted, an expensive new sword at his hip.

"Rebecca's gone. She was kidnapped." Zy answered, purple bangs blocking his face. 

"She what?! How'd you let that happen?!" Tengu cried. He knew Zy was a selfish bastard and didn't really give a shit about the girl, but this was a bit much even for him. 

"I'm sure he did all he could. Koaj said, quickly intervening before facing Zy to add with a squinting glare, _Didn't you_?"

"To the ship, before we burn to death." Zy darkly replied in either a dejected or detached manner, it was difficult to tell. The small effeminate captain walked ahead with his fists buried in the pockets of his now mildly tattered trench coat.

"..." Kane knelt, investigating it a bit. They fought someone, or something huge. The wood was split, but the size of the dent in the floorboards made it appear as if a tree slammed into it.

They walked ahead, Zy refusing to limp despite the immense pain he was in. They eventually arrived at the spot Cyrus sat at, the hare-man's head bowed. Whatever happened.. it toppled an entire building. Zy's expression almost softened, almost. No. There was a special fury in their depths reserved just for that bloated octo-bull.

Wordlessly, Cyrus joined Zy, neither really showing the pain they were in as they walked side by side. Perhaps it was pride, or the shame of losing Rebecca to such a sick and twisted bastard. Her fate...

"I've still got 'em in our sights!" Bazoo cried when the crew arrived. "That guy, though... he's part of the drug trade!" As much as Bazoo wanted to take him down, this was... well... far too early in his journey to even think of something like that. "I can see what you wanna do in your eyes, but hear me out! We shouldn't pursue them! Unlike this slave trade in the Blues or even the Grand Line, these guys normally operate solely in the New World! We'll make enemies of some big shots if we fuck with them! I-I'm not doing it! *I'm not sailing after 'em*!" Bazoo balked, his terror obvious. The bear was traumatized...

"Then I'll drop you off," Zy replied, his light body springing onto the railing, his foot matching the simultaneous arrival of Cyrus' larger man-hare foot.

The rest of the crew got on by more normal means, with Kane lifting the anchor. "We're men, aren't we...? We have to rescue her."

Unlike the others, who were content with talking about what would or wouldn't be done, Cyrus already had the sails catching wind. He also took control of the helm, with Bazoo fearfully stepping aside without Cyrus needing to give him so much as a glance. The look in hare-man's eyes...

"..." Zy sat on the railing with his arms crossed, staring ahead.

"I've been meaning to ask you..." Koaj started, approaching him after Manni was put to bed. Her arms crossed as she looked up to Zy where he sat, perched, their dodo bird staring at him worriedly in the distance. "...your speed, it isn't normal, is it? Tiber's quickness makes sense, hare-man. Yours is from your fruit, isn't it?"

Zy glanced at Koaj, wondering why she'd ask him such a thing. He had to shake Titan's sardonic tirade, and the haunting song Rebecca left them with, which oddly hit home. "Partially," sullenly answered Zy, at last, head bowed. "Mom trained me... growing up... it made me quicker, but gave me the reflexes I needed to react to my fruit's little speed boost, I guess... y'know, 'beam-man'... pew pew. Now I'm stupid fast. Apparently, though, not fast enough." It was lost on him that Koaj was attempting to distract him or pull him out of his funk by getting him to talk about his favorite subject... his own glorious self.

"Stop sulking," Koaj sternly said, huffing. "We're going to rescue her. Okay? You need to get focused if we are, though, beam-ass."

"...I actually can fire beams from my ass," Zy randomly commented, the faintest of smiles appearing.

"TMI, man." Tengu replied, eyes rolling. Pushing the railing to walk off, he waved, "Going to train now. See ya."

"That's right, it's time to step up. We shall pierce the heavens with the Wrecking Crew's drill!"

"..." The perverse implications of Kane's morale boosting speech left the entire crew laughing. 

While the other's laughed, Cyrus remained focused, sailing after that dot in the distance. Titan's massive warship. Koaj approached him, next, to suggest medical attention. It was rare for her, but... he could barely stand. "I get it. What you're doing, and why... but you need to be looked at. If you're going to help her, you need to be at the top of your game."

"What would you do... Jed...?" Zy wondered with a brow knitted frown. He then shook his head, focusing. No, he was fucking Zidane D. Roberts! He knew precisely what he needed to do. He would step his game up, and show exactly why he was the greatest. Standing, Zy's hands closed in tightly balled fists.

*Later, at SeaLand...*

"Was it really necessary for _you_ to show up...?" Titan asked as he sat in the dining room sipping wine.

"Unfortunately, yes. I needed to make sure you didn't screw it up. You also need to discipline your men. EuphoriA was a good tourist spot, and although it might've taken longer we could've simply erased the evidence." Jin "Viper" Kurosaki explained.

"I don't care if you _are_ one of their little prized 'genius' eggs, you'd better watch your tongue in my presence, welp. You're still nothing more than a glorified rookie in my eyes." Titan said, rising to his full imposing height. 

"..." Viper's eyes narrowed. "A 'rookie' I may be, but I am one that is definitely stronger than the rest of your crew. More observant, as well. The Wrecking Crew is on their way as we speak. That troublesome pirate is on board."

"Eh? The Wrecking Crew...? I'm a busy man, asshole. I don't keep up with insects." Titan replied in a bored tone of voice, a finger digging about in his ear.

"He has a bounty of 1,500,000 despite recently starting his career. Is that the sort of new blood you want to ignore? A bounty is a marker of how dangerous someone is... and this one is just starting. If you're reckless, you _will_ fall." Viper explained, arms crossed behind his back.

"Ha. That's a pebble in the lake for someone like me. I am a Shichibukai hopeful. Are you fucking kidding me right now? I'll kill these bastards ten times over before they even start to stand a chance against me! More importantly, a bounty does not necessarily equate someone's strength. It's possible the little turd is just in over his head."

"Perhaps, but consider this Lord Titan. If a bounty does not perfectly equate one's strength in the way you're assuming it does, then there is also room for it be a poor representation of one's capabilities in the other respect. It's quite possible he may be stronger than his bounty implies as well. I recommend exercising caution either way." Viper explained.

"Please," Titan leaned forward, a tentacle inching higher for him to swallow wine, before slinging the glass at Viper's face faster than he can react.

Viper didn't even have time to blink as the glass shattered against his face, which immediately left him bleeding after. _I... he..._

"I don't give a damn who you serve. You'll watch your mouth in my presence, punk. I think you've underestimated me quite enough. I did not gain the world's notice just to lose to a bunch of rookies."

"..." The snake-man nodded, bowing.

A figure appeared off of the wall, and nearly lost his head for it. 

"What in the hell is this?!" Titan roared, his fury reaching a steam whistling point.

"Forgive him, Lord Titan. He is a Hide-Hide man. An assassin, and my closest ally. Koga "Phantom" Kobayashi. He's just as powerful and reliable as I am. With all of us here, there is no way we can fail."

Phantom merely offered a curt bow, a fist to his chest.

"Leave me." Titan replied, before gripping the unconscious Rebecca's neck to drag her for the stairs. The girl regained consciousness in time to kick and scream, but there was no escaping the fish man's vice grip.

"Please..." Rebecca begged, sobbing as she was dragged along. The strength she trained so hard to obtain... was it meaningless in this man's unbreakable grip. Was she merely a doll to be violated in his presence? She wept bitterly while being dragged up the stairs, trembling.

"..." 

"It is none of our business," Phantom reasoned.

A raggedly dressed fish man ran into large dining room, shouting, "M-Massa Titan! Theys here! They done destroyed one dem houses to th' wes'! I's ran t' tell ya!"

"..." Rather than fury Titan grew an amused smile. They didn't realize just how fucked they were, did they? "Let them come. For now I'll be... busy."

"No!" Rebecca shrieked.

"Shut the fuck up!" Titan snapped as he bashed her head against the stairs, only to continue dragging her.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*SeaLand*​
*So bitter, the taste of defeat II( continued post )*​

*Arrival of the Wrecking Crew...*













They were already doing what they did best. After one of the houses producing the drugs finished being demolished Zy said, "Let's go. Cyrus is already ahead of us." 

Everyone started walking, but then noticed that Bazoo hadn't moved. Zy's eye twitched as he repeated, "*Let's , go.*"

Bazoo looked up with a powdery substance on and all around his muzzle, "Huh? Uh, yeah... coming..."

Cyrus walked out, after thrashing the underlings in one of the drug houses he entered. Slaves ran out, just like the ones that fled after the Wrecking Crew's destructive assault.

"He's here. They're at the mansion."

"Aa, in that case... guess we're stepping into a trap."

A fishwoman fell to her knees, sobbing uncontrollably. In the middle of the road she said, "M-m.. my po' lil girl... she ain't... she ain't nevah done no wrong to nobody... please... help dat girl..."

"Aa..." Zy said with his eyes shutting. Large magenta orbs were seen again when those soft lids flicked open. "Don't run around singing the praises of a buncha pirates. I'm no hero... I'm just here to fuck shit up."

They continued on, slaves pausing from their work to watch. When men with whips prepared to punish them for their insubordination, a casual beam zapped the person in the face, leaving a sizzling burn mark and a busted face KOing them.

A large man with a cowboy hat stood in their path, sweating, as he cracked his bull-whip a few times. He was nibbling straw, and waiting for them to make a move. "Come on... BRING IT ON! I'm fixin' to whip the shit outta the lot of ya!"

Cyrus' foot sent him smashing into a tree, and side by side stood Zy and Cyrus... following the tunnel of trees that led up to Titan's home.

An underling sitting on the porch smoking some of the plantation's weeds glanced up sluggishly, and then did a double take. He reached for his firearm but a beam struck him in the face first, which sent the dopey looking man's head smashing through a wall.

"Tch, save some for us." Tengu complained as he lunged up to slash his way through a sniper's chest. Kane jumped in the opposite direction, drill piercing a man's chest to send him flipping backwards.

Koaj flicked a dagger in the final sniper's chest, and the man tumbled off of the roof, dead.

Upon entering, it would appear that no one was home. 

"Split up!" Kane shouted, and they each headed in different directions, with Cyrus going straight for Titan having sniffed him out. 

Before he could reach them Viper landed in the path of the swordsman, hissing. He was in full on snake-man form.

Zy ended up going downstairs instead, which brought him to the bizarre basement. It was dimly lit, and the muffled screams of tortured children could be heard. The unspeakable acts he ended up venturing downstairs to... Zy grimaced away from. A single, rarely shed tear rolled down Zy's cheek as he darkly muttered in a hoarse voice, "Bimu Bimu no..."

When Zy finished ending the lives of the men committing their depraved atrocities, a slash across the back he wasn't anticipating sent him rolling. When Zy looked around, no one was there. "You should know that I don't approve of any of this." Phantom explained as children ran by him. "However, you should know that the men you just murdered are important men in the world. You're a marked man, Zidane Roberts."

"So be it. Send all of the damn Admirals at me for all I care. The evil I saw here... those devils deserved their fate."

"Devils or not, there's always a price to pay in this world," Phantom replied.

"Shut it, asshole. I'm on the clock." Zy angrily snapped, a beam flying in the direction it sounded as if Phantom's voice was in. He received two slashes across the chest for his efforts, and roughly bumped against one of the walls in the dank dungeon.

"F-fuck.." Zy twisted in a circle, unleashing beams, only to be cut from above. The sound of Phantom's blade near Zy's ear alerted him to dodge, but he was still cut deep in the shoulder. Chest clapping against solid stone, Zy coughed, and wheezed.. rolling onto his side. _Who in the hell... is this guy...?_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
_The Black Swordsman_
Tournament Arena
________

I wasn't a huge fan of these type of things. They attracted unnecessary attention to me, and I didn't want that. But, unfortunately, it _was _necessary. The prize for winning the tournament was quite a large sum of money - something which I was running short of, these days. And, I suppose it could be considered good training too. The only problem was that this wasn't an 'official' tournament, per se. It was underground, and in a cage, meaning anything goes.

"*Coming from the West Blues, weighing in at hell if I know is Creak Don, wielder of the mighty Helmbreaker two handed sword.*" The announcer, well, announced, throwing his microphone up in the air before catching it and tilting his body to the opposite side. My side. "*And a native from these parts, but a newcomer to the arena . . . Eliasander Kirigaya!*" He shouted, screaming my name. 

My and opponent and I emerged from our respective 'cages', and I took out my shortsword. The man I was fighting was a lot bigger than I. He was a tall, dark skinned fellow wearing a suit of iron armour, albeit dulled from presumably years of use and wear, carrying a great big steel sword on his back. I did feel somewhat threatened by this, but I couldn't afford to show this to my opponent. Not a moment before a fight, anyway. Bringing my sword to my side, I assume a stance and just stare down my opponent with my eyes.

Unsurprisingly, he didn't seem to take it very seriously. "Pfft. What's a kid like this doing here?" My opponent scoffed, pointing at me. The announcer just shrugged, and I didn't reply.

"_The key to defeating him here is to exploit his openings. With a giant sword like that, he's going to have openings, no matter how strong he is._" I note to myself, approaching forward. "Let's go." I said to my opponent.

And quick as that, the battle started. My opponent ran forward, his iron armour clanking on the ground with each step he took, his steel sword risen in the air, gleaming under the stage lights and poised to smash down on me and, presumably, rip me in half, as per his plan. But this was where my appearance gave me the advantage. My opponent probably just saw me as some little kid, rather than an experienced and dangerous swordfighter, and judging from his movements, he was taking it easy. Bringing my sword back, I tighten my grip around it and rush forward, jumping up and swinging it upwards with as much force as possible, parrying and deflecting his blow and sending him stumbling backwards from the weight of his sword.

"B-bastard!" He grunted, trying to, with as much force as possible, bring his sword back. This was the disadvantage of having large, heavy armour and a big sword. You sacrificed mobility and maneuverability for raw power and defense. This was my win.

But, having a light weapon, recovering was much easier for me. Crossing my sword to my other side, and bringing it back, I take another step forward and lunge, bringing my sword only a few inches away from his throat. The jeering from the crowd stopped, and the arena soon grew silent, with everybody watching tersely to see if I would actually go through with it.

"Do you give up?" I ask.

"D-dammit." He muttered, dropping his sword and sighed. "Yeah, I give up." Exhaling, I remove my sword from his neck area and sheath it, taking a few step backwards. Turning around, I face the announcer. "Well?" I frown.

And then the announcer snapped back into reality and stopped staring. 

"*Well . . .* " The announcer finally said, following another moment of awkward and tense silence. "*Looks like the winner here is Eliasander Kirigaya!*" He said, somewhat awkwardly. The crowd cheered, and I went back, to prepare for the next round.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
_The Driller_
Ship of Sin
___________

When I first arrived on this ship, I thought it'd be great. I was greeted with the sight of slot machines, bright, shining lights and half-naked girls everywhere I went. It was a man's paradise - his own personal heaven. I even got myself a new katana. Well, actually, it wasn't actually a katana so much as a dai nodachi, and I wasn't used to it because of it's huge size, but who cares? It made me look cool as hell. 

And that's when I heard sounds from the kitchen/dining area - a sound very familiar to me. It was Zy's distinctive beams, mixed with the echo of violence. Out of curiosity, and possibly worry, I quickly strapped my new sword on a sort of string rope thing onto my side and headed in that area.  This was, unfortunately, where my fun ended, as I was soon greeted with a bunch of suited guards. Apparently, something 'big' was up in this area.

"Halt. Take one further step, and we will have to take action."

"Take action?" I slip a hand in my pocket and produce a pair of orange, triangular shades, placing them on my face and sliding them upwards the bridge of my nose with a finger. "Idiots. Who the hell do you think I am?" Bringing my other hand to the hilt of my newly purchased sword, I begin bringing it up, the sound of the steel grinding against the scabbard ringing in my ears. I missed this sound. "I'm not just some punk-ass wimp you guys can push around . . . "

"*I'M KANE MOTHERFUCKING NEWMAN.*" I announced, and rushed forward. The first of the guards was caught off guard by my side, and was left wide open as I cut him down on the spot, unsheathing my sword in an instant. It was much heavier than my previous one, but it definitely felt stronger.

The second and third ones were not as easy. Producing twin batons of their own, they rush towards me, swinging wildly at me. Unfortunately, I was at a level where wild flailing simply wasn't going to cut it. Speaking of cutting it, though . . .

_*Slash.

*_Ducking underneath one of their swings, I bring my second hand onto the hilt and swing upwards in a horizontal line across his chest, the steel cutting through the fabric of his suit and deeply into skin as he fell backwards, presumably unconscious. Rushing the other one, I punched him in the face, feeling his nose cracking and breaking under my fist and hold him up against the wall, the blade of my sword held against his throat.

"What's going on around the kitchen?" I asked.

"I-I don't know!" The guard cried, his eyes focused on the steel of my sword more than anything else. "Honestly!"

"Right. So you're useless to me, then." I sigh, and shoot my knee up, smashing it against his gut and knocking the air out of him, sending the idiot sprawling on the ground, knocked out. Sheathing my sword, I sigh. "Jeez. For once, I'd just like to relax for a little."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Little Wano*​
*Glorious Rivalry I, Training Day*​


*3 Months Ago...*
















Shinta paced back and forth, glaring at the ragtag group of misfits that made up Little Wano's 'protection'. They needed to be ready. Yet, look at them. A shorty. A fatty. A dummy. A crazy. How did he end up with all of these rejects?!

"I'm not here to be your friend. I'm here to teach you how to be soldiers within a limited time span!" Shinta explained, before kicking a recruit in the stomach.

"Glegh!" 

"Look at this sloppy bastard. Is he ready for war? Are you ready for war?! I asked for men, not a bunch of a little girls! Come at me!" Shinta barked, and a few nervous men inched towards him. Shinta howled, and used awkward looking kung fu. "You're no match for my Wolf Fang Fist! Do you understand?!"

"Ehhh.." Oda save him, this dimwit was going to get them all killed. Moving with alarming speed, Zy landed on Shinta's head, squatting with his elbows on his knees. "Sup, man?"

Shinta unleashed an uppercut that missing the nimble acrobat, as Zy went twirling through the air to land softly on the lovely meadow. A foot tapping the grass, he faced the growling soldier and said, "Go easy on 'em, seems like you aren't the hot shit that you think you are either."

"..." Kai stood with a look of mild indifference about it all. Was this all there was to it? 

"Come at me," Shinta snapped, and faced Kai while slipping into a battle stance. When Kai's fist hardened he gulped.

"Let's jog," Shinta decided, running ahead.

Zy crossed his arms behind his head and leisurely followed while Kai also walked ahead with his boredom quickly escalating.

"Look at those two glorious bastards... they think they're better than us or somethin'..." grumbled a stumpy man with a raspy voice. 

His lanky and fat friend nodded, and the three closed in, conspiring.

When it came to climbing the pole, every failed, including a feminine 'boy' named Minato. 

Kai sighed, taking his turn with the weights. He climbed the pole with ease by using his hardened iron fingers like claws. Retrieving the arrow with his teeth, he flicked it down with ease and the soldiers cheered. 

"What exactly does climbing a pole prove? Is this a test for monkey boy over here?" Kai asked, thumb jerking in the direction of the borderline dwarf.

"Hey! Watch it, bub.."

Zy stretched, ducked, and stepped forward while flicking purple hair out of his face. "Not bad, but... I have a time that can't be beat." Zy used a beam to shoot himself to the top of the pole and snatched the arrow. He then flipped backwards, spinning until he landed and spread his arms. "That's how a master does it, lads! Take notes!"

When the arrow was fired to the top of the pole again, Kai easily smashed an iron fist to it, making it timber over. A smug expression on his face, Kai said, "Beat it."

Soldiers cheered, these two entertaining them thoroughly. 'Glorious bastards' was repeatedly chanted.

"Son of a.. I'll show you! Old man, put another up!" Zy ranted.

Shinta placed a palm on his forehead, "Stop competing you two."

"Doesn't seem like a competition if I'm better," Kai announced with his hands on his hips, admiring his handiwork.

"Psh, nothing my beams can't do Iron-Boy. Poles don't fight back. Though I'll be sure to remember your name when the Prince of the Sea steps up to claim his rightful place as King of the Pirates." 

"I wasn't aware that they let little girls become King of the Sea. Wouldn't that be Queen of the Sea or something, then? Either way I'm sorry to have to squash that little pipe dream of yours. There's only room for one King, and you're looking at him." 

"S'zat so? Check _this_ shit out then. Bimu Bimu no..."

"*ENOUGH!*"​
Zy froze as did Kai, both about to use the full force of their abilities on the other. Panting, Shinta shook his head, "Are you two stupid or something? I don't care how strong you are or _think_ you are! We're on the same side! People are going to die tomorrow, do you brats understand that?! Learn to work together, and protect as many of these _regular_ guys as you can. I'm paying you, so I'm in charge here, and I *order* you to get over yourselves."

Zy and Kai shared a fierce stare off, and reluctantly parted ways. While walking in opposite directions they couldn't help but say over their shoulders...

"^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)."

"Hermaphrodite."

"Weirdo."

"Girl."

"Stupid asshole."

"Weak bastard."


They whirled around to shout in unison, 

*

"Fuck you call me?!"
*​
Their stand off ended with Shinta clearing his throat. The destined rivals shared one last death glare, before marching off in different directions.

That night Zy stood with his hands in his pockets, staring off in the distance from the top of the Great Wall of Little Wano. He blinked, noticing Kai walking into position to stare in the other direction. They were positioned to defend opposing sides of the island.

"Bah.. how did we end up in the same area?" Zy questioned aloud, his eyelids slumped.

"Who cares? As much as it hurts to admit, he's right. People are counting on us. We'll settle our thing later." Kai reluctantly offered.

"A truce, eh? Heh. You'll make a good minion of the future King," Zy concluded, cupping his chin and posing while smirking.

"Not this shit again. Calm your tits, kid. Let's just try to keep the death count low tomorrow." Kai managed with a fist on his chin as he sat and waited.

"Hmm." Zy looked off into the distance. After a breeze passed by, Zy sighed, and stretched a bit. Putting his pride aside( quite a task for him ), Zy rolled an arm in a few winding rotations as he asked, "Up for a spar?" 

Kai glanced in his direction, not responding yet. "What? I'm not usually one for that type of crap but if we're going to be kicking ass tomorrow we may as well set the mood right mate?"

"Sure, whatever. Cut that fake pirate talk shit out there. Seriously, what in the fuck is even wrong with you?" Kai asked while raising his fists to spar.

"Arrrr," Zy jokingly replied, "Excellence doesn't happen overnight. If I'm going to be a pirate I'm going to be the _best_ pirate, savvy?"

The two immediately crashed, sparring with surprising skill and speed to be two no-name rookies. Dawn came and Shinta drowsily approached with the rest of the soldiers only to spot the two exhausted combatants panting and grinning like fools. Minato gasped in shock. "What in the hell..? You two were fighting all night?!?"

"Yep... well, we don't want to kill each other anymore at least. I guess kicking his ass all night got it out of my system."

"Pfft, today must be opposite day, asshole. You got the shit kicked out of you."

"Hmph." 

"S-sir! Flaming arrows!" A soldier cried, before a few more arrows took soldiers down. 

"Shit! Take cover!" Shinta screamed, ducking.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, EuphoriA]​*​
[Paradise Lost II]​
[Ruins of ƐuphoriA]

_♫ Promise that you always will keep candles lit on the windowsill, you know I?ll be coming home♪_​ 

Titan sneered, with a brutal growl he allowed one of those tentacles slam off the ruined house one last time.  ?Remember, that is what happens when you cross me boy.? he snaps, turning he looked his minions over.  ?A lot of use you were? is growled, the brunt of his ire focused mainly on Hanzo who pulled himself from the hole in a house he?d made. The swordsman, cupping a broken nose, looked to his boss that crimson seeping pass his closed fingers.  ?Ahfologize moss.? he replies, his voice muffled and strained.  ?MOSS!? he shouted, that hand falling revealing several broken teeth as well. A lone finger shook as he pointed pass Titian to Cyrus, who now stood amidst the ruins of the broken home. Titan raises an eyebrow and turned back around. An amused grin crossed his fishy lips.

 ?You have guts boy, I like that. How about you come and work for me?? he asks tossing a hand back toward Hanzo,  ?I?ll give you his seat, seeing that he is worthless.? a smile crossed the fishman?s lips even as Hanzo protested.  ?Sorry, but I don?t work for cowards that has to pick on little girls?? taking the opportunity that Cyrus offered while speaking Hanzo attacks, that sword drawn and ready to take the Hare-man?s life. Titian watch on with an amused grin, waiting to see if Cyrus? success earlier against his man was nothing more than sheer luck. He didn?t think so, but he had to be sure. 

Cyrus spins, the razor sharp edge of Hanzo?s sword chopping just a finite amount of fur;  ?Gotcha!? the swordsman yells as he flips the blade and swipes to his right, only to have Cyrus lock that arm under his left. 

~CRACK!~

Cyrus? head slams of Hanzo?s skull causing it to spider crack. Blood and snot oozes from his splattered nose.  ?Ph?uck? is muttered. His sword falls from his hand and his eyed rolled to the back of his head. Cyrus looks back to Titan while he dropped the unconscious man into a heap at his feet.  ??because a woman is too much for them to handle.? Cyrus finishes. Instead of anger, Titan merely laughs Gros and Helle looking on.  ?Why are you willing to die for her? innocence, as you put it?? Titan asks, that eyebrow still raised. 

_♪Your picture?s kept close to my heart, letters all but fall apart. Each night I read them over again.♫_​
Cyrus shook his head, as if remembering something and a paw swipes blood from his eyes. A bolt of realization flashed over Titian?s features. 

[_  ?You love this animal Cyrus?? a small brown haired boy looked up to his mother, a puppy held tightly in her arms. He nodded a grin crossing his face as he reached for the pet that his father had given for his birthday. A soft smile crossed the woman?s lips as she looked at a young Cyrus, but that loving gaze soon turned hostile as she wrapped a hand around the small animal?s neck.  ?Animals only serve a distraction, and provide nothing more than an advantage for an opponent.? is snapped as she twisted the young pup?s neck. A sickening pop shatters the silence and a boy?s heart breaks as the animal is discarded haphazardly.  ?If you?re going to fulfill your destiny, you can have no weakness?. Now, go grab your sword.?_]

 ?Oh, ho. I get it now; you too lost your innocence didn?t you.? he snickers while dangling Rebecca like bait before the Hare-man.  ?The only real question is who would force fuck you? You have to be ugly to hide behind the fa?ade of a rabbit.? is added with a sneer, Gros burst out in laughter at Titian?s joke. 

[_  ?Dad!!? the young boy yells running through his burning village. He didn?t know what had happened, but his world was swiftly falling apart. Across the small stream that led to his father?s black smith shop he runs and quickly he blows through the door.  ?Father!? is exclaimed. The man?s sad gaze catches Cyrus, and they for the briefest of moments stare into the other?s eyes. Raymond?s eyes were hollow, full of sadness and regret. It was in that moment that Cyrus saw it, a pistol that with shaky hand is held to his head. Not a word is spoken, but the silence is destroyed by a single shot. A young boy?s world breaks like a fragile pane of glass._]

Anger burned in Cyrus? eyes, bringing the Sword of Hattanzo up and posed it to strike.  ?There is more than one way to rob one of their innocence.? is snorted. Not a word is spoken as Cyrus fires off a second time. This time however, Titian is ready. ~

[Moments Later]

 ?Let?s go.? is bitten as Titan walked pass Cyrus? crumpled form, he only gives a small glance to Hazo while walking pass him.  ?You better collect you master boy, and be quick. I will leave you.? Titian gives the young Renji a murderous glare before he is followed to their ship by Helle and Gros. Renji quickly snaps into action grabbing up both Hanzo and his sword. He kicks Cyrus in the side for good measure figuring he was the one that hurt his boss. 

_♪You know I never wanted to go away, what am I supposed to say? When I heard the sound of the trumpet call? Who says [who says] All is [all is] fair in Love and War?♫_​

[Later]            

Cyrus pulled his broken form to a sitting posture, his entire body aced? one, two, no. Three ribs were broken. Four muscles were pulled to the breaking point in his neck from being rag dolled back into the ruins of the building he was now sitting. A deep gash ran from his knee to his ankle on his left leg and it felt as if his left wrist was sprained. But all he could think about was Rebecca, how he had allowed that blow fish casually walk off with her and it made his blood boil. Not too shortly after he fully regained consciousness did Zy and the rest of the Wrecking Crew show up, Manni being held by Koaj at least she was safe. A little worse for ware, but safe none the less, and without so much as a word or glance he stands and begins to walk with them. The same thought burning in the back of their minds, they had to get her back before that twisted fish did anything further to her. 

Bazoo was already on the ship waiting for them, he must have snuck out of Cr?me De La Cr?me before things got serious. He already had the ship prepped for departure, but as Sin City burned into the ocean he down right refused to chase after them, citing that he wanted no part of getting New World gangsters on his hide. 

 ?The I?ll drop you off. Zy states coldly as he and Cyrus both landed on the railing of the ship. The rest of the crew opted to use the gangway, as leaping was a bit more troublesome for them, Kane mumbles something, but Cyrus didn?t listen. All that was important was that he was hoisting the anchor. The Hare-man had a get the fuck out of my way look, and Bazoo wasn?t about to get that look turned his way. The cowardly bear quickly steps aside. Taking the helm Cyrus steers the ship toward the speck on the horizon, Titian wasn?t going to be getting away so easily. Not on his watch, and not with Rebecca. 

After successfully pulling Zy out of his slump, Koaj turned her attention to Cyrus. The fellow looked like he could barely stand, let alone fight. Walking up to him she tentatively placed a hand on his shoulder. Those dark eyes slowly cut to her gaze and she hesitated. They were cold, almost lifeless. Not the person she knew just hours earlier. Steeling her nerves she swallowed, "I get it. What you're doing, and why... but you need to be looked at. If you're going to help her, you need to be at the top of your game." she softly states. Cyrus? eyes turned from her back to the ship that didn?t seem to be getting any closer. 

[_  ?Get up.? Nicole snipped as she drug her sword across the ground. With tears in his eyes Cyrus looked to his mother, the anger that sat in those once loving eyes were gone. Replaced with a vile unloving hatred that he couldn?t understand,  ?Don?t you think that is enough honey, you?re going to kill him!? Raymond yells from his forge. Nicole only sneers,  ?He?s my blood. He isn?t going to die so easily? her eyes fall back to Cyrus who was slowly pulling himself from the ground. A stiff kick sends him back to his face.  ?I said get up boy, don?t make me any angrier.? is hissed as she reached down yanking Cyrus up by the nap of his neck.

Flipping the sword in her hand she breaks through the feeble defense he tried. The back of the sword shatters the young boy?s collar bone, fracture his breast bone and crushes four ribs. Falling to the ground the young boy can?t even scream in pain, he is out cold. Possibly dead,  ?What have you done Nicole!? Raymond shouts scooping Cyrus up,  ?You could have killed him!? is added in an admonishing manner. Nicole pulls her sword to her shoulder,  ?Take him, in three days we?ll be doing this again.? she bites. Raymond only looks,  ?How, you?ve hurt him too badly?? he bites, for the first time he wondered about his wife.  ?Don?t worry, he?ll heal quickly.? she mutters walking away. Unlike her clueless husband, she knew the blood that coursed through Cyrus? veins._]

Cyrus? tongue clicked off the back of his throat, he didn?t want to hear any of it.  ?Don?t worry about me, I?ve been through far worse.? is replied. Koaj took a step back, but moved a hand toward Cyrus. She paused when his gaze turned back to her. Those eyes threatened death to any that tried to stop him.  ?Make sure Manni is alright.? is stated firmly.










​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Paradise Lost III]​
[Sea Land] 

 “An who da fuck you think you are, boy?” a man asks pulling his attention from the fishwoman he had doubled over a table. Seemed even the men that worked for Titan were as depraved as he was. Cyrus didn’t say a word as the man picked up a shotgun while he pushed the almost naked woman to the floor.  “Got somethin’ in your craw boy? Have somethin’ to say?” he asks spitting tobacco juice at Cyrus’ feet. A shit eating grin crossed his lips as he pulled the scatter shot to his shoulder. Cyrus sneered; a large foot catches the man in the chest. Ribs shatter as the man is blown through the back wall and into the forest that surrounded the house. Another of the guards drops a knife before making a bee line for the door. Uh-un, not today and in a blur of movement Cyrus is on the slaver a hand catching the man by the throat.  “Your boss” is spit, “Y-yeah…?” is asked, the man started to feel light headed as Cyrus squeezed.  “Where is he?” Cyrus punctuated the question by pushing harder against the wall he had the man against. “His mansion! He always goes there after picking a girl up!” the man screams. 

 “Thanks” assertively Cyrus pushed the man through the wall, knocking him out in the process. “T-thank’ya mistah.” The fishwoman states bowing as Cyrus pulled a set of keys from the wall,  “You’re free” he mumbles tossing the keys to her. Pulling the sword of Hattanzo he turns swiping it, all the torture devices shatter in his wake and the door way and wall leading to the outside fall to ribbons. Sheathing is he steps out to be met with Zy and the rest of the Wrecking Crew. Titian was at the mansion, and Zy pointed out the fact that it was probably a trap, but neither Beam-man nor Hare-man looked like they gave a damn. A slave woman, breaks into tears and asks them to save her little girl, Zy looked unmoved and told her they were here to simply ‘fuck shit up’ but both he and Cyrus knew that they would help the young girl, even if it was a side effect of getting Rebecca back. The goons on the way to the Manson were about as able bodied as the rest of the men under Titan’s thumb, a few fries short a happy meal and about as strong. 

"Come on... BRING IT ON! I'm fixin' to whip the shit outta the lot of ya!"

With a voice that sounded like he gargled on glass, this cowboy hat wearing reject looked stronger than the rest. But the bull whip he threatened to use wasn’t quite as scary as his lack of oral hygiene. The whip cracks and the goon smiles a dirty smile waiting for anyone to make their move. Cyrus itches first and the whip is poised to strike, but it falls to pieces as Cyrus appears in front of the man. A stiff boot to the chest sends the man slamming off a tree, so much for Lemmy. Without a sound the two led the Wrecking Crew to Titan’s villa, his home away from home. A place where the most unspeakable things occurred, the fodder on the porch stood little chance, luckily Titan kept his ‘aces’ close to his chest, these small fries were meant to only be look outs, not actual contingency measures. Once inside it was suggested that they split up, Cyrus didn’t mind. He had already pin-pointed Godzilla anyway. Making his way to the stairs, as Zy and the rest went separate ways, he is confronted by Viper.  “Welcome to my parlor said the spider to the fly.” 

 “…” Cyrus glared at the snake-man and didn’t even reach for his sword.  “Oh, what’s the matter little bunny?” the Viper hissed, his forked tongue flicking between his fangs as he hissed with laughter.  “Do you understand the predicament you’re in? We both know how this will end.” he chuckles his fangs dripping deadly venom.  “It’s only natural for a rabbit to fear one of its natural predators.” is hissed in delight while twisting circles around the Hare-man just to see if he could get him to flinch, Cyrus didn’t move however.  “Still nothing to say, you are a bore… Maybe Titian was right and you rookies are nothing more than a footnote in his shadow.” the Snake-man hissed his tail folding up to his chin as to allow him to ponder the situation. So, Titian was his name, fitting as even Titians can fall.  Rebecca.” Cyrus bites, that black fur that dotted his tan getting all the more prominent. 

 “The girl? Oh, well… hope you’re not in love with her, she’s ‘with’ Titan at the moment.” is chuckled. Cyrus sneers,  “Move aside.” he orders, taken back Viper starts to hiss in laughter again.  “Oh, this is hilarious. Cyrus T. Cross, a man worth only 15 Beli is ordering me around.” is cackled, his own warning to Titan over bounty being pushed to the back of his head. Cyrus, however, isn’t moved as Viper tossed his Wanted Poster to the floor with a flick of his tail.  “Oh, yes I know all about you Cyrus, well at least the relevant information. You’re nothing more than a glorified carrot poacher.” he jeers with glee as he snapped his head around Cyrus’ body to ‘kiss’ an ear with his tongue.  “Why don’t you scurry off before you get eaten brat.” he whispers offering Cyrus a way out. Even if he did run, Viper wouldn’t allow it. 

Cyrus scowled,  “Three moves.” is stated the Hare-man holding up three fingers.  “Say what?” is asked, anger spiking in Viper’s voice.  Simple concept, I give you three moves, and then I end it.” is replied. Viper hisses in a fit of laughter.  “You do realize the natural pecking order of things, don’t you, after all? You are now my prey.” Viper hisses a grin spreading across those scaly lips.  “Most rabbits aren’t trained by a swan either.” is coldly replied. Viper pauses, what did this upstart just say? What did he mean by swan? The Swann? Surely he was jesting, no way a nobody would catch _her_ attention. That reptilian lip curled and a scaly hand reaches for the sword strapped to his back, a fine black weapon as evil as he,  “So, the little rabbit wants to play, don’t blame me when I kill you.” is spit, he’d take his three free swings, though all he’d need is one. 

With a hiss Viper lunges, but it’s nothing more than a feint, a ploy to get Cyrus focused on his upper body. Below that serpentine tail wrapped around Cyrus’ foot and pulls. Simultaneously the gleaming edge of that sword attempts to take Cyrus’ head from his shoulders. The rabbit, however isn’t deterred,  “Top Spin” throwing his body into a spin as he fell, he wrapped the snake in a coiling motion and sends him packing back toward the stairs. A rumbling crash echoes and several of the steps cave in on Viper. Blinking he merely lays there, what just happened.  “…” in silence he pulled himself from the wreckage.  “That was two, only one more is free.” Cyrus states holding a lone finger up,  “Fuck you!”  a flurry of tail swipes, swords strikes and bite lunges followed as Cyrus danced through them, when all was said and done the two break apart and slide several feet apart. 

 “That was fifteen, but who is counting?’ Cyrus asks, a devilish grin spreading his lips.  “Counting, seems that all you can do, now isn’t it? You cannot keep up with me.” Viper reasons aloud, noting that Cyrus never drew his sword in the whole confrontation.  “What’s stopping you then?” is asked, Viper merely shakes his head, in a flash of scales he zips around the battle field trying to confuse and confound his prey. Wood splinters here and there before he finally strikes.

-Clang!-

Viper’s eyes widen, his fangs were halted by Cyrus’ purple sword, his sword arm stopped by the Hare’s foot and his tail was caught in place by his free hand.  “You’re quick, but Titan is quicker.” Cyrus states casting the attacks off, Viper hissed in anger as he slithered back and into the darkness. He was now using his element to his advantage; he had spread his scent around the room enough that even if Cyrus could smell his scent, it was everywhere. His coils softly scratches across the floor, he was stalking now, that forked tongue testing the air, making sure he knew where the rabbit was at all times. There it was, the Hare had his back to him, the perfect opportunity to strike. Pulling himself across the stairs Viper propped himself high above after a stealthy leap, Vipers were known for their acrobatic feats after all. Now, on the chandelier he was poised to make his move. That curved blade flipped downward, ready to run his next meal through.  “Viper drop” he softly speaks while allowing himself to fall. It was over; he never lost with these tactics.

-TING!-

Steel and Stone met as Cyrus deflected the blow, an ensuing blade fall happens as the two dance across the hall. Blows are exchanged, parries are answered and dodges are copied. After three battles in rapid succession the two break again.  “Oh, you’re good. Heard me didn’t ya?” Viper asks, and then he points his blade toward Cyrus’ left arm. A trickle of blood stains the red robes he wore darker.  “I drew first blood bunny.” the snake hisses, but Cyrus grins.  “Let’s call it a draw shall we?” Cyrus asks as Viper’s gloves shred and a small trickle of blood seeps down a shallow wound on his scaly face.  Draw it is then”


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2013)

*Raigo D. Berserker*

Arc I - A little taste of madness​
*whistle*

"So this is Iron Hand Island...it looks so...Booooori~ng" he says such words while looking at everyone around, the wooden buildings, the windows, the bar with two small doors that opened  just by pushing it forward, everything was so...cliche, it was as if he was looking some kind of west movie. He knew he was roaming around in the West Blue but this was just pathetic, probably if he stayed there for a long time he would be able to see how a bunch of bandits riding their horses would arrive and kidnap some cute lady who happens to be wandering in the streets of this relaxed looking place, either that or troubles in the bar will start.

*CRASH!!!*

It didn?t take long before the afore expected event would occur, everything was so predictable...so not funny. Without a second thought he rolled his eyes and started to walk towards the person who just came out flying through the window of the building made of wood. His face showing a priceless expression of boredom, like saying "Nothing lese to do? fuck it then"; before his feet could keep advancing a hand grabbed his shoulder."Dunno what?cha gonna da, kiddo bat cha better don?t mess with dose gays." a horrible accent coming from a - strangely enough - decent looking man stopped Raigo in his tracks. The black-haired stray delinquent looked back to look at the old man who stopped him.

"Why should I?"The D. boy asked with a tone insinuating that he would defy his advice if the reasons weren?t good enough, after all, who was that man who thought he could go giving advice to him? Suddenly the man smiled showing an almost toothless grin "?cuz den cha cou?ldn?t see da zpactecle"that?s what came from the mouth of the geezer before drawing a creepy expression in his face, if he were to describe it, he would say that it looked almost insane. Berserker couldn?t do but smirk at this, whatever mat be happening in tthat town was definitely something he wanted to see if it was good enough to make such an old geezer to act like that.

"Interesting"

From within the building a tallll man walked out, a typical hat that is often seen in such cowboy like towns lie don his head, black straight hair reaching his shoulders and again, a typical cowboy attire which instead of a jacket included a coat, a red scarf around his neck and as an aditional touch, a metal mask resembling jaws only covering his mouth as if he were some kind of mad dog. His eyes were small, but the rage displayed by them looked like it was no joke...at least for the rest of the crowd who looked with amusement, some of them, and others with fear.



"YOU, piece of trash, have the ball to tell ME what I should do?! HUH!? "from within his clothes the man took out a revolver, it looked like any other though definitely what happened next wasn?t as normal as the weapon looked like. The metal object started to gleam with a red light, before something similar to a small bullet of light would come out from it, what was shot from the gun pierced thrugh the head of the harmless man who - apparently - only tried to protect his woman back in the bar.

"What the fuck ar eyou all doing looking at me!? You want to die too!?"he said menacingly while pointing at the crowd with his now interesting weapon.

"C?mmon Mr. maske cowboy, I think you should deal with those anger issues"By the time he spoke, Raigo was already next to him, with an arm around the shoulders of the man, a smile being present in his face as he spoke without taking his sight away from the murdered civilian...Such a horrible fate...and such an interesting weapon. With a quick movement Raigo stepped back avoiding the elbow of the man who tried to hit him by performing a half spin.

"So sca~ry, you should take it easy, we don?t want you to hurt someone"he speaks with sarcasm in his voice, but the canon of a revolver stops him from saying anything else."Who si this bitch who dares to touch me!? A foreigner? Listen brat, if you don?t want to die, go back  and..."his mouth couldn?t speak any further while his eye sopened like plates"Were ya saying? "he replied to the threat, his own pistol pushing against were the kidneys of the masked man would be, hsi smile not disappearing at all as the guy stepped back.

"Who are you?"

"Raigo D. Berserker, good to know you have some common sense at least" Raigo stated with mockery"Now, could we talk in private?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 23, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged Though Fire XXX]​
[Devil?s Advocate; Tent Village]

Roque, now furious swipes at Sam with a barrage of rapid fire White Tiger combinations, none however find their mark as Sam spins and ducks out of the way. His fury was his mistake; the torrential attacks left him wide open for Kai. Still on his Quicksilver high Kai speeds in and Roque has little time to mount an offense. With a one two power punch Kai sends the large ?Pirate? reeling. Roque growls in anger while he spread his fingers, he wanted so much to use his other techs. But he couldn?t give himself away. Roque?s hardships weren?t over just yet either. While he was stumbling from the strikes to his face, Sam comes from behind with a low sweep bringing the brute to the ground with a dull thud. 

One of his large mitts slams off the ground crushing the cobble stone street into powder, now he was pissed. Spinning on his back, he quickly brings himself back to his vertical base, his eyes and face showed an anger that words wouldn?t do justice.  ?Getting sloppy.? Sam states while licking his blood from her weapon.  ?A hair?s breadth deeper and you?d be bleeding out now sunshine.? she states with a sly wink, she dodged out of the way as Roque again attacks. Sam bounds three steps back and lines up with Kai who was feeling the effects of Quicksilver. He had never used it this long before, and they were still no closer to beating this monster than they were a moment ago. Sam circles behind Kai as Roque sized them both up, the man realized that taking both Kai and Sam was stacked in their favor, if he didn?t resort to his full repertoire of abilities.

 ?Got any plans?? is asked as her head vanished behind Kai?s head. It was a tactic that she used in Psicom, when she wanted to confuse the enemy, she?d keep her face hidden so her lips couldn?t be seen or read. Kai?s instinct told him to hold his tongue, that CP0 training coming in very handy as Sam passed back in front of him.  ?Attack and attack some more, keep him off balance.? is the reply. Sam almost rolled her eyes, that was his plan? By this time Roque finally figured out they were talking, he couldn?t have them formulating a plan. In a blur of movement he is on both of them. He targets Sam first, banking on the fact that Kai?s speed boost was a tech he couldn?t keep up much longer. Sam on the other hand has been nothing but speed. Taking her out would allow him to focus on Kai more openly. 

Dashing with hands open, he bluffs his White Tiger again hoping to scatter the two. The feint is successful as Kai and Sam dart in opposite directions, now that Kai wasn?t covering Sam?s back he snaps his trap instead of striking, he grapples snatching her by the left ankle.  ?Gotcha!? he bites pulling the spirited girl from the air, and then with a vile grunt he pulls Sam over his shoulder and slams her harshly into the stone. The ground craters with the impact; using her as a rag-doll he flips her over his body one last time slamming her into the ground a second time. The crater left in its wake is small, albeit not by much. Sam groans as he pulls her from the ground one last time, seeing that Kai is charging him. Throwing himself into a spin he whips Sam about before throwing her at Kai. With a thunderous slam she rebound off Kai and both spiral to the ground. A grin crosses Roque?s face, one down he thought. But he underestimates Hector?s lil girl and she bounds off Kai?s chest with a springing summersault. 

Simultaneously she pulls Kai to his feet as well.  ?Did you just try and grope me?? he asks accusing Sam of fondling him. A blank expression crossed her features, blood running like water down her face.  ?You have to have tits to be groped. =/? is the reply. Kai returned her blank look as Roque is left wondering what the hell was going on.  ?I?m still over here you know?? he states almost feeling left out. Sam cast the Pirate clad WG agent a look then held a hand out to Kai.  ?Care to give a girl a hand.? is asked, Kai gave a distrustful look, but eventually takes her by the hand.  ?Hold on to me.? she quickly states as she started to dart around. Picking up on her train of thought Kai falls into a full out spin. Roque was left looking for words, but quickly realized he was in trouble when Kai finally let her go, she came sailing right at him. Weapon drawn and bullets flying, Roque barely has time to register what was going on, but as he danced around he almost missed that Sam has shifted her weapon to its sword form as she hurtled toward him.~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*SeaLand*​
*Death Match​*
Zy couldn't spot him. A roughly blow that must've been a kick sent Zy staggering and crashing into one of the tables a mutilated child's rotting corpse rested on. Zy growled, pushing off into a stumble, only to narrowly dodge his throat being slit. Landing on his fingers, Zy pushed into a series of flips, managing to avoid an attack, unseen katars cutting an X shaped scar into the stone floor.

"We're equals, but... I'd never tell my friend... that I am a margin stronger with my fruit. You see... it has turned me into the ultimate Assassin. My fruit allows me to hide many things... hide from view... hide my scent... hide my sounds.. all forms of my presence can be hidden... and I will become the ultimate ghost. A true phantom."

"Blah, blah, blah..." Zy replied, covered in cuts. He rolled a hand and shut his eyes, "You keep going on about shit that I don't really care about. You've got to be the most noisy ghost I've ever encountered."

Zy winced as a breeze blew by, cutting him and sending his back smashing into a table, only to smash through it from a downward blow. Smacking back first against the unforgiving stone, Zy bumped against his side. _Think... there has to be a way I can get him..._

Lunging backwards, Zy landed with a skid before halting his retreat and beginning a mighty spin, announcing, "Bimu Bimu no...

_SHIELD!"_​
In the blink of an eye a blue spherical blast rotated around him fiercely, sending Phantom whistling across the dungeon to collide with bone rattling force against the wall across from Zy. 

Panting, Zy exhaled, and lifted his fists. His thoughts drifted to Rebecca, and the infuriated captain sneered as he said, "Come at me."

Flinging a table aside, a cloud of dust spread from Phantom's speeding approach. He zipped around the room to mask his location, circling Zy in an intricate fashion. Zy simply stood, waiting, and as soon as he felt a sharp point on his back he reacted in an instant, back flipping into a swift somersault before stretching his body in a horizontal stomp that left both feet smashing into Phantom's face.

Phantom staggered backwards, and before he could retaliate, blinding light flashed, forcing him to cringe.

Not quite knowing where he was, Zy performed his Bimu Bimu Bakudan, but instead of letting it remain near him and thus full power, he tossed it, letting it explode in the center of the room. Beams scattered in seemingly every direction, repeatedly striking Phantom as he attempted to clear his vision.

Following the spot where his beams cut short, Zy swept a hand to send a beam colliding with Phantom's face, which made him completely flip and crash chest first against the floor, dust spreading from the rough thud. As he lay, squirming on the floor, Zy stared without remorse. He then turned to go, but heard Phantom say, "Do you think this is over...?"

Zy tensed. He couldn't see or sense him, but instinct alone was screaming at him to dodge. Zy grunted as a katar stabbed him deep in the back, another piercing his thigh. Zy struck where he figured Phantom's face should be, but his opponent dodged it, and Zy received additional stabs for his effort.

Zy's eyes shut as he thought of Rebecca's sobbing face, and fury etched itself on his normally calm visage. A combination of beams rocketed forth, a few nailing Phantom, but the now determined assassin came back, slashing and stabbing brutally at Zy with a rare rage settling in. Zy coughed up blood, the ferocity of his opponent's assault catching him completely off guard.

"Fuck... off of me!" Zy managed, and a particularly hot beam nailed Phantom's chest, sending him spinning off with smoke rising. Smirking, Zy repeated the process, beams tagging the 'hidden' assassin. Phantom kicked dust up to mask his retreat, and once more they were left sizing the other up.

"Pathetic... you're risking everything for a complete stranger. Why do you fight so hard for a girl you barely know..? From what I've researched you definitely aren't the type. Greedy, selfish, and cruel..."

"Funny... I don't recall mentioning the many parts of myself." Zy's eyes shifted to all of the dead children hanging on walls, shackled. Resting on altars. Cast aside in corners. The torture devices that contributed to it. The 'toys' they used along with their own flesh to sate the wicked desires of their twisted souls. 

His eyes shut for a moment, and Zy said, "I may not be a saint, buddy... but there's a special place in hell reserved for sick bastards like these. I don't know much about her... but just looking around this hell-hole... I can tell the type of childhood she must've had..."

Zy's eyes opened to reveal unbridled fury and blood red eyes as he angrily snapped, "Don't worry, though. I'm about to give your boss a taste of hell without dying. Since you're in the way, I guess you'll catch your portion of the fire too."

"You? Defeat Titan..? Phantom replied, and then burst out laughing. "You can barely fight me! What a presumptuous little dick you are!"

"I don't like to be laughed at." Zy calmly replied as a hand grew a charging sphere, his expression eerily calm.

Phantom sprinted ahead, unseen, untraceable. He used his maximum speed, slashing directly at Zy's face. Zy flickered out of sight, and his cane struck the back of Phantom's neck violently with such force that he might've beheaded him with the assistance of a beam sabre. 

Phantom was confused as he hit the floor, grimacing. 

"Get up. It'd be a shame to die so easily after talking so much shit." Zy coldly insisted, magenta still a merciless blood red.

"You..." A shuriken flew, which Zy instinctively blocked, only to be stabbed deep in the stomach by a katar, before getting kicked off by Phantom. "Smug little bastard!"

Zy's back hit the wall, and he landed on his feet... before leaping, kicking off of the wall to flicker out of sight into a flip, twisting until he landed on the ceiling to race across it a few steps before gravity took over. Dropping into dizzying spins, Zy twisted himself in a beam generating circle which resulted in a chaotic blast that Phantom was struck by in his attempt to chase him down.

Zy growled as Phantom wrapped his red scarf around the pirate's slender neck, hefting him up, only to roughly smash him through a stone altar. Zy grunted, coughing up blood after. He tugged at the victim, and with extreme reflexes stabbed his cane in the direction the ghostly combatant should be, jamming it into his eye cruelly.

"ARGHHHH!!!" Phantom howled, the gruesome stabbing motion ridding him of his left eye. 

Zy pointed his index finger at Phantom, which began glowing intensely as he prepared to unleashed his true full power blast. "Bimu Bimu no..."

"Wait!" Manni screamed, stumbling closer. "Don't... don't kill... it's not worth it... please..."

Zy's stare switched back to normal.. his momentarily crazed blood lust sated. "..."

A regular blast, though high powered, struck Phantom's head to send him bouncing unconsciously against the floor. He lay there covered in severe burns, bruises, and smoking.

"You shouldn't be down here..." Zy quietly said, and Manni simply shook her head. She was silently pleading for him not to kill.

"Go..."

"..." Manni nodded and ran upstairs, not really knowing what to say.

"..." Zy glanced down at the fallen assassin, and spit on his body. "You're a luckier bastard than I am. Next time stay out of the way."

Zy headed upstairs his body bruised, cut, stabbed, and bleeding badly already. He wasn't sure how he'd survive Titan, much less win, but deep in those magenta eyes... the anger would not be so easily quelled. He had a life to end. Hobbling up the winding stairs, breathing shallow, Zy thought to himself... _I'm coming for you, Titan. I'm going to fry your ugly ass alive._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Sea Land]​*​
[Paradise Lost IV]​
[The Viper Vs the Hare]

Viper wiped the blood from his face, only pausing a moment to look at it. Looking back to Cyrus he rubbed his fingers together. Slowly they started to circle one another their blades held at the ready, eyes sharp and looking for any signs of weakness.  ?One of us is going to die here, you know that. Don?t you?? Viper asks trying to unnerve Cyrus,  ?Go into battle expecting to die, and you?ll surly live.? Cyrus replies his fingers slowly tightening on the handle of the Sword of Hattanzo,  ?But go into battle hoping to live and you?ll surly die.? is added, Viper sneered at the comments,  ?Save your teachings for the na?ve!? Viper exclaims exploding into a forward lunge. Their blades lock together, and Viper?s fangs snap just inches from Cyrus? face,  ?You need a tic-tac.? is commented, but Viper didn?t appreciate the pot shot, his tail flicks catching Cyrus on his left side. Those broken ribs scream out and Cyrus is tossed, and slammed into the far wall.

From the other side the sheet rock explodes and Cyrus tumbles head over heels into the living room Viper in close pursuit. The Hare barely has time to react as the snake?s talon tipped fingers wrapped into his messy hair; with a powerful yank he pulls Cyrus back lifting him from the ground. The floorboards shudder form the impact of Cyrus? face being slammed back down into it,  ?Fang of the Serpent God!? is declared, Viper bounding into a flip bringing the edge of his sword down on Cyrus. The Hare rolls at the last possible second, a fissure traveling the length of the strike. Shaking his head Cyrus bounds to the left, putting distance between he and Viper, but the snake smelled blood and wasn?t having any of it. With surprising speed he quickly closes in on the Hare-man. Cyrus hears Viper?s scales running over the oak floor; he was getting close, too close for comfort. So with little warning he drops to his stomach, Viper is taken by such surprise that he attempts to put the brakes on,  ?Whirl Wind Kick!? Cyrus yells using his hands to throw himself into a spin that is aided by the rotation of his legs.

Four razor quick kicks are fired off, but none of them find their mark as Viper coils backward using the natural flexibility of his serpentine body to its fullest.  ?Viper Whip!? is exclaimed, the tip of his tail wrapping around one of Cyrus? ankles. A yank pulls Cyrus from his spin and slams off the floorboards again, not relinquishing his hold Viper coils into a ball that throws him into a spin,  Viper Whip!? is again yelled as he tossed Cyrus like so much rubbish through a mirror. The reflective glass shatters and Cyrus pushes though the wall careening into another hallway where he bounds off another wall, his blood splattering across the fancy golden wallpaper before he crumbles to the ground.  ?Do you understand the difference in our ability yet?? is hissed while he slowly stalked toward the hole he made. 

 ?Tornado Driver!? Viper ducks as he poked his head through the wall, and it shudders and it explodes back into the living room raining powdered sheet rock and splintered beams over Viper. The snake stares wide eyed at the destruction of a simple kick, and although he wanted to gawk at the destruction he is quickly brought back into the action by a spinning kick aimed at his head,  ?Tornado Driver!? is the exclamation as Cryus? foot just misses Viper?s head and slams into the floor. The beams stress under the attack bowing them up stripping their nails causing a wave of wood to wash away from the two. Viper snarls he wasn?t used to backpedaling, but here as he is dodging multiple slashes he finds himself doing so. Crimson blood washes a red sheen across the cream colored floor and Viper?s body rolls to the side, his tail wrapping around Cyrus? neck. Pulling down he slams Cyrus off the floor while he cupped the fresh wound on his arm.  Not giving Viper another moment to capitalize Cyrus pushes up with his knees and sends himself into a spin,  ?Kamikaze Slicer!?  Viper is quick to realize the danger and his tail uncoils from the Hare?s neck, but far too late to completely avoid all damage. With a ?ping- the tip of his tail flips into the air with Cyrus back in hot pursuit of the retreating snake. 

His second hand wraps under his first as he cases Viper, each of his blows gaining in intensity with each swing. As he finds himself being backed into a corner Viper has no recourse but to engage. The deadly song of swords is sung in full octaves as they traded blow for blow and slash for slash with the sparks of their duet threatening to burn this plantation to the ground. In the chaos reptilian claws catch Cyrus? hair, and a swift blade traces a line up Viper?s body. He is only saved by the fact that he was pulling Cyrus away from him. Breaking they heavily pant as they stare one another down. Stilling their breath, they as swordsmen nod, this battle was to be to an end, no draw. No excuses. Neither speaks, nor yell. There was little need; their swords would do the speaking for them. A rapid pass and they exchange a fury of blows and bound off opposite walls only to cross one another again in a shuddering cross attack. Purple enters the Viper?s right shoulder, and dark steel enters Cyrus? left, neither willing to back down.  ?Serpent Whip?,  ?Whirlwind Kicks? with that, that whip like tail catches Cyrus in the face as his foot catches Viper. The two combatants fly from one another and their weapons skid in opposite directions as they plow through the walls opposite the other. 

Neither move for precious moments, their life blood leaving them from the many wounds they had inflicted upon each other. Viper cursed himself for underestimating Cyrus, and Cyrus cursed his complacence. Each slowly pulled their bodies from the rubble they had created and stare the other down. Both calculated their odds and both concluded the same, Cyrus was quicker of the two, but Viper had the reach advantage which about made Cyrus? speed pointless. Whoever obtained their weapon first would win this fight. Simultaneously they make their move; but in a surprise move Viper chooses to go after Cyrus as snatched up his sword. Dark coils wrapped around the Hare-man as Viper coiled up his body. Coming up from behind the snake buries his fangs into Cyrus? shoulder pumping a mouthful of his venom into Cyrus? veins.  ?It?s over? is stated in a muffled tone as he started to release he coils. His teeth slowly backing out he started to pull away. With the poison in Cyrus? system, a single sword strike should end this.  ?Where do you think you?re going?? Cyrus asks his sword dropping as his fingers tightened around the snake?s throat. Pulling all the strength he could muster he bounds high into the air.

Viper?s whip like tail trails like a steamer until Cyrus falls into a rapid Top Spin and plummeted to the ground. * ?Tornado Driver!?* Cyrus? foot catches Viper under the chin and he pushes the entire weight of the attack into planting Viper?s head into the floor boards. The entire hallway seems to shake, and Viper?s eyes roll into the back of his head. His skull strained to the breaking point. Cyrus huffs almost doubling over, the battle was over, but at what cost. He picks the Sword of Hattanzo up and heads toward the stairs that he partially destroyed. Stumbling he falls into the wall, a hand grabbing that bite wound, he could feel the poison swimming in his veins, but he couldn?t show weakness, not when another life hung across his shoulders.

Pulling himself up, he leaves a trail of dark blood as he stumbled up the stairs. As he vanished around the corner, using it as a partial prop, Manni comes up the stairs. Her eyes widen, it looked like World War Three happened in this place, the crumpled from of Viper was the only thing to be seen aside from that trail of blood that led upstairs.  ?Cyrus?? ~ 

[Outside Titan?s Room]
Cyrus panted heavily as he stilled his nerves, behind this large door a monster waited. 

 ?Stop it I said!? 

It was Rebecca?s voice, she was awake

 ?Don?t put you hand there!? 

And she was being violated. A deathly anger flared in Cyrus? soul and his body stilled, the poison ignored. Seven rapid-fire slashes cleanly cuts the door. A kick turns it to shrapnel. Titan stops, his hands ripping Rebecca?s dress free of her body; it wasn?t too late as the beast reached for his own clothing bad intentions all around.

 ?You pull that little Winnie out and I?ll cut it off.? Cyrus bites. Titan turns, anger clearly crossing his features. Not only did the girl fight a ridiculously long time, he was interrupted.  ?You will die.? ~


----------



## Vergil (Mar 24, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Stock Market.

The floor of the stock market was noisy and packed with people. The Stratospheres had never seen anything quite like it; there was a whole host of ducks holding bits of paper and den den mushis lined up against the wall. 

Kagami could tolerate Mr Quack, as he was shaved and had justified in her head that he wasn’t really a duck, but in the face of so many ducks in an enclosed room, her first instinct was to pull out Pandora’s box and blow them all to kingdom come. She tried to do just that but the box turned into a nice picnic table instead of the awesome gun that Kagami wanted. The poor girl threw Mr Quack out of the compartment and huddled herself into the robot, closing the door behind her. 

“I’m not coming out until the ducks are all instinct!” the muffled and hysterical voice came from inside the 1-I’s stomach.

“Extinct.” Teri corrected almost automatically as she was still taking in the ordered chaos of the stock exchange. “How do you make sense of all this?”

Mr Quack had the papers in his hand, whilst wearing a full business suit to hide his featherless body. “Where’d you get that from?” Bombera asked. 

“From that guy.” Mr Quack pointed to a naked duck who was stuffed into a bucket and shoved into a utility closet, which Mr Quack was in the process of closing.

“Awesome!” Bombera said giving out a high five which Mr Quack reciprocated, before going out to the floor and watching the numbers fly by on the screen. In the 20 years that had passed there had been some advances in technology, mostly marine funded and Pato island was one of the few places that was allowed to have this technology, particularly dealing with the stock market.

Mr Quack took a deep breath and started speaking in his native language, which was just a series of very loud quacks, his arms flailing about. Ducks were jumping around everywhere and feather flew around as though they were witnessing a messy pillow fight. It looked like chaos. With ducks. Teri tried to keep track of Mr Quack but he sped around like a shark, devouring papers from his prey. He had a grin on his face as if this was the only thing he was ever meant to do in life.

Suddenly he froze in the middle of the floor, a confused look on his face. He watched the numbers and shuffled through his papers and then stared with great intensity at the screen. The papers scrunched up in his hands, he looked up high to the upper balcony at the directors and then spat on the ground before stomping towards Teri.

“What’s wrong?” 1-I asked, having never seen his friend like this.

“It’s rigged! The whole damn thing is set up! Only people who are in with the directors can ever make money here. We never had a chance. I managed to get a little but what I was doing should have made us a mint.”

“Rigged? That’s not fair.” Teri said dejectedly, “We’ll never get a new ship now.”

“So what you’re saying is that this building is of absolutely no use to us.” Kagami said from within the robot.

“Yeah, shit, this whole thing needs to be torn down and built from the ground up, without the corruption and racism.” Mr Quack said shaking with anger.

“So, what do you think Captain?” Bombera asked 1-I’s stomach, which gave off an evil laugh.

“It’s time to go to work. Bombera – I wanna see just how explosive you can be! Give them a chance to get out but if they are too in love with their black money then I say let 'em have it! Everyone else out.” Kagami yelled out, as Teri, Mr Quack and 1-I (with Kagami) , leaving Bombera in the building. Little did they know that the Royal Flush Pirates were en route to intercept them.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sea Land*​
*It's all like before*











​

_Rebecca feared and tried to escape the men that originally killed her parents. They managed to catch the child, but instead of killing her they carried her away from the ransacked village to be raised her as a good little slave girl. 

In the bandit's camp she grew up in a state of severe poverty, but was still taught to cater to the bandit's daily needs. Cooking, cleaning, and entertaining them with worn old instruments was a part of her day to day routine. She was their own little fantastic mini-maid. As much as Rebecca hated the men for ending the life of her parents, she complied. That fear induced obedience eventually became habitual. There was no easy way, and so, she adapted.

Rebecca grew to be a talented singer, musician, and of course cook. A personal talent she kept solely to herself was that she could also paint. Eventually necessity replaced convenience and the men sold her off and despite the child's tearful pleading. She was taken to an auction house in Widow's Peak. The auctioneer found the girl easy to get off of their hands, for she was quickly sold to a man in a large fur coat. "I'll take her."

When she reached Sea Land Rebecca's large doe-eyed stare gazed curiously around the unfamiliar mansion. She tried to run away countless times, but it was soon apparent that she'd not be going anywhere. "Here you go," Titan said to Rebecca with a tender smile, offering the small child a lolli pop. She took it, nervously at first, half expecting him to smack her or yell... When he didn't raise hand or voice she innocently licked it, unaware of the sick slave owner's twisted smile.

Rebecca soon met other children her age, befriending them, and with their friendship came a sort of happiness she hadn't experienced in years. At eight years old, for once, she felt like she was at home again. Not a servant, but an adopted little girl. Papa T, as the children affectionately called him, treated them as such. His own kids.

Rebecca and the other children played tag outside, racing around the large oak tree out back with a worn old tire hanging from it by rope. She paused for a moment to glance at the depressed fishmen and women humming old songs from Fishman Island, waiting for their savior.

"Did'ja hear about the Candy Room?" Wheeler asked the other kids, the boy with matted orange hair grinning as his bangs blocked a fair portion of that emerald eyed gaze. 

"Nuh uh... what's the Candy Room?" Rebecca curiously asked, her head tilting cutely.

"Duh! They give you lots of candy in it! You get to play games and everything! Why do you think the other kids never leave?! Man, I hear when you make it to the Candy Room, life is set! Psh, I don't know about you guys but I'm gettin' in the Candy Room soon. I've been here long enough for it!"

Wheeler's wish soon came true, he was permitted entry into the Candy Room. As he said, he didn't come out. Rebecca and the others were just as stunned by the truthfulness of his statement. He was in a happier place now. The other children waited, patiently, for their time to come...

Rebecca lay curled on her side when that magical day finally arrived. The sound of approaching servants made the girl eagerly roll off of the bed and wiggle her feet into her fuzzy bunny slippers. "I'm going?!" "Yes... Massa Titan wants you in the Boom Boom Room." The maid sadly offered, looking away in shame at the tragedy she knew was sure to ensue. The child's jubilation only made it worse, the poor, innocent, foolish child had no idea the fate set before her...

Rebecca had the good sense to wonder why the adults had another name for it, but she didn't really care. Papa T finally acknowledged her! Sure, he liked her art, and music, and singing, and all of talents... but he hadn't allowed her the right to enjoy the greatest gift of the mansion for children. 

When she was blind folded Rebecca's confusion rose. Apprehension wasn't felt though. Not yet. Simply anticipation. Butterflies of nervousness fluttered about in the small girl's tummy as she was led through familiar halls. Halls she frequented daily. No one was allowed to enter that iron door, though. It was painted with silly happy faces, and other innocent things by unsuspecting children.

When the bolts sealing the door were no longer an obstacle, it creaked out, and cold air rushed against the squealing girl. She shifted from foot to foot, before anxiously hurrying down those chipped and cracked old blood stained stone stairs. The dungeon was dark( which she hadn't noticed yet ), smelly, and cold. An old music box played a sweet melody that the girl's ears would never forget. Something was wrong, though... why was there no laughter?

Rebecca heard muffled screams... muffled cries for help... was that sobbing. She reached for her blindfold, only to feel her hands get swatted and roughly jerked aside. It hurt. Well that wasn't right, that wasn't right at all. What was the meaning of it, she wondered...

Rebecca felt a rough shove send her stumbling over the flat but uneven surface that was also tainted by blood, sweat, the acrid odor of old urine and other unspeakable stains. No, this was all wrong. No laughing, no playing... she was scared, and the girl began panicking. "Stop... Stop it! Papa T!" Rebecca wailed, unable to quell that rising fear building in the pit of her stomach. She thrashed about, only to receive a rough smack. She, like the other children, was gagged as she struggled futilely. 

"Get in the fucking cell!" One of the men shouted, a foot booting Rebecca's back. The girl stumbled and winced, pain shooting through a back as she bounced on the squeaking spring mattress. Struggling to rise, a man pinned her down, laughing gruffly as he said, "Keep still, brat... I paid some nice beli for you." 

Rebecca's miserable sobbing went unheard, and not an ounce of pity was offered the girl as she was repeatedly squished belly first against the raggedy sweat ridden bed. "Phhhffff fheeee!" Rebecca shrieked for help, wiggling about chaotically. When he came, he'd help her! How dare they do this! They'd pay!

"Shut up! Shut the fuck up!" The drunken man ordered, his hot breath which was reeking of cheap booze no near her nose and ear. Rebecca shivered in misery and shame as the man said, "Oh shut up. No one is comin' for you! No one gives a rat's ass about you, you uppity little bitch! You're just another faceless runt!"

"Rebecca..."

Titan's deep rumbling voice was like fresh water to a man stranded in the desert. The relief Rebecca felt was immeasurable, even as she quivered beneath the strength of the male roughly pinning her cheek to the disgusting bed. She cried, but no longer from fear, from the certainty that these twisted bastards were about to get a clock cleaning butt whipping. "Fafa fee.."

"Keep still. You don't want to make me angry, do you? Don't be a wretched little brat. You want to 'disappear' like the others? No? Then be good and make Uncle Roberto happy."

Rebecca's world didn't just shatter to irreplaceable pieces at the moment. It burnt to ashes. The betrayal hurt, perhaps not as much as what was coming, but it destroyed the trust she barely managed to acquire once more. No. It was a lie. Her happy home. Her new life. Rebecca's fists banged on the bed in frustration, in anger, in repulsion. In disgust at herself for trusting this stranger. For believing he could be anything remotely close to a father...

"Go ahead." Titan offered, and headed upstairs while he ignored Rebecca's blood curdling screams. Her cries for help, for the drunken business man downstairs to stop, they fell on deaf ears. There were dozens of children making the same plea. It wouldn't stop. There was money to make after all.

Stopping at the top of the dark staircase that typically spelled doom for anyone too young, he chuckled and shook his head. Poor, stupid, trusting kids. They were perhaps the easiest targets in the world. He stepped onto the porch to shake Dawson's hand, a smile rising. "Welcome... I hear you're interested in buying a slave?"_

Rebecca's bitter tears freely fell as she relived the things that broke her spirit so long ago while Zy finally entered the plush room. She was shaking and holding herself, hair hiding as much of her shame as possible, the young woman's arms and dark locks covering as much of her naked body as possible. The wrecked master bedroom's broken aftermath hinted at what must have happened. Cyrus was missing... likely already outside... and an entire wall was smashed down. It left chunks and crumbs of plaster and brick everywhere, permitting a fresh breeze to sweep indoors. 

Cowering in a corner, back to Zy with the tattoo of a slave on her exposed back, Rebecca choked back sobs, nearly hiccuping as she meekly mumbled, "Zy... Cyrus...  he's... I... will you... h-help him...?" 

"..." Zy's scarf swept around the girl's shoulders, making Rebecca blink and glance up at him shakily. Was he going to help...? Help fight that monstrosity currently rampaging outdoors..?

"You...?"










​
"I'm not a hero..." Zy quietly and calmly replied, his head bowed, and his expression unreadable. He looked no better than Cyrus upon entering the room. It appeared as if he'd been tossed into some shredder, only to be yanked aside and repeatedly run through by a barbarian's claymore. "Look after my scarf."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sea Land*​
_*It's all like before II( continued post )*​_

Leaping down from the big drafty opening Titan surely made with one of his giant tentacles, Zy silently landed on a patch of grass with his hands in his trench coat pockets. 

"It's hopeless... He good, but he can't defeat Massa... ain' nobody can' defeat Massa..." A slave told another, shaking his head as he watched Cyrus battling Titan on the field, the plants promised to become drugs for underlings to distribute getting smashed from their brawl.

"Nope... he's coming... he may be a greedy, thieving, selfish, heartless, egotistical, effeminate, lazy, sneaky bastard... but he looks after his friends... he'll come... and... and... he'll pew pew all over that mother fucker!" Bazoo guaranteed the slaves.

"Pew pew...?" A slave clueless slave replied. "The hells a 'pew pew' Isaac...?" 

"Hells if I know... but ain' nobody fixin' to defeat Massa... he's the Massa of all time... hell, he's prolly Massa Time itself... He ain' a man... he a monsta... he a downright demon... and when he gettin' serious... when Massa get serious... all y'all gon die..."



"Bimu... Bimu...


*HAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*​


Slaves and Bazoo took covered as the most powerful beam Zy ever fired flew by them with frightening speed and nearly blinding brightness. It hit the distracted Titan square in the back, searing heat making a loud hiss that could be heard across the entire area as smoke rose high into the air.

Panting, Zy stood his ground as Titan tumbled away awkwardly, eventually stopping himself by slamming his tentacles down, having lost a few in his clash with Cyrus. 

"Enough... I've had enough... none of you are escaping here alive...! You stupid mother fuckers! *I'M GOING TO OBLITERATE ALL OF YOU!*" Titan's deep voice bellowed as he grew at a maddening pace, soon towering far above Kong's impressive size. Well over fifty feet, the sea beast, now more monster than man... rampaged... the mansion nearly toppling when his tentacles slammed down to make the land quake under the monstrous slave owner's awe inspiring authority.

Zy nearly fell as everything shook chaotically, but prevented his fall with his cane despite his injuries. His eye twinkled with mischief as Zy suddenly grinned. Panting as he did so, Zy tauntingly said, "Good... huff, huff... try... but this Prince... huff, huff... never bows... huff, huff... Look at you... huff, huff... you big bloated bastard... huff, huff... larger than a ship... huff, huff... and I still have you beat where it counts..."


----------



## kluang (Mar 24, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> Stock Market.
> 
> ...



"All right!!! Lets bring this shit....."

Before Bombera can finish his sentences, the pillar of the building explodes one by one and the panicking people rush out of the building, stampeding everything on their path. 

"That's awesome Bombera." says Kagami from inside 1-I. 

"That wasn't me."

And then several more explosive are heard through out the building. "Pretty sure that's the cue of us making the escape." says Teri and the groups jumps out of the window moments before the whole building tumbling down.

"We have free you people from your government lies and deception."

A voice rings from the rubble and they sees a beautiful woman alongside several man stood atop the rubble. "Who the hell are you?" ask Kagami as she jumps out of 1-I compartment.

"My name is Aish, leader of the White Fang. Some may call us terrorist, but we are freedom fighters, fight for equality of all."

"You're a part of the Revolutionary? Like the Order?" ask Teri. Aish shakes her head. "Unlike Orga and his order, I don't sit around collecting trinkets. He urge patience while sits on his ass."

"Orga? My database has a name one one such as him. The Fourth Pillar of the Revolutionary, Orga the Sage. I have data on how he and the other Pillars of the Revolutionary stood by the former Pirate King in the last battle."

"Look we're here to.." before Aish can finish her sentence several gun shot is heard and all of her men falls. Aish quickly ducks down and hide behind 1-I. "Royal Flush Pirates. They are the law here. Funny for a bunch of pirates."

"Lol?"

"Law, Kagami." sighs Teri and she looks at the incoming group. The people scattered when they heard the name. Royal Flush.

"You have a plan to fight them?" ask Bombera and Aish shakes her head. "We never plan what to do after blow up that building."

"And steal my light."

"You know, when the mayor says pirates, I was expecting the Lucky Die. Their captain owes me money."

"Everyone owes you money, King."

"Shut up Queen."

"Oww I miss one."

"They tore down the stock building. So sad."

"Duuuuuuhhhhh...."

Kagami looks at the group. "Thats one hell of a band." Five individuals walking slowly towards them, and their eyes says it all.

Slaughter everyone in their sights.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Sea Land]​*​
[Paradise Lost V, Demon’s Lair]​
[Beauty, the Beast and the Delinquent Duo]












 “I said shut up girl, the more you resist. The longer it’ll take.” the mammoth beast bites. Rebecca struggled, the unnatural strength that she had honed beginning to piss Titan off. He wasn’t used to the women he took to fight this resiliently.

 “Stop it I said!” is yelled as she fought the hand that groped her despite the amount she struggled against it. A grim smiled crossed Titan’s lips, sure he’d stop, with the upper half, it was the lower half he was interested in now at any rate.  “So, you’re a woman now?” he asks softly his hand slipping pass her waist. Rebecca’s eyes widen, first with fear and then with disgust as she realized what he was trying to do. 

 “Don’t put your hand there!” she yells, not knowing that would be salvation was now on the other side of those giant ornately carved doors. Seven cuts so clean they can’t be heard fire in rapid succession only brief flashes that go largely ignored is a sign that anything was about to go disastrously wrong for Titan’s little ‘expedition’ down carnal lane.  “Don’t worry Becca, You’ll love this.” he assures her ripping that once lovely red dress from her body. As he reached for his own clothing Cyrus kicks the door in, splintering it into ribbons. 

Rebecca’s body froze, her eyes tracing to the entry of the room,  “Tu…Tiber?” she questions as the Hare-man slowly put that large foot back on the ground. That disgust in her eyes turn to worry as she looked over Cyrus’ wrecked body. His tan fur stained red, gaping wounds on each of his shoulders poured blood. It looked like he was about to collapse.  “Pull that little snake out of its cage, and I’ll take its head off.” Cyrus warns the behemoth. Titan sneers in anger releasing Rebecca. As Titan turned to Cyrus, the poor girl covers herself too embarrassed to let anyone see her naked form.  “Boy” he barks, those tentacles starting to uncoil,  “I’ve had enough with you, and your friends. You are all going to die here today.” he finished, the venom in his words not lost on anyone present. 

 “You talk too much.” 

A low growl trailed behind the behemoth’s movements; and in his wake two swords are drawn. Rebecca screams as the echoing clash blows the windows out. Cyrus grunts under Titan’s weight as he pressed down on the Hare-man. The Octo-Bull was by no means going to make this an easy task,  “If I am destined to die here today.” Cyrus grunts pushing back,  “I’ll make sure you to leave you with something to remember me by” ducking down Cyrus allows Titan’s own girth to betray him. The behemoth stumbles forward, several of those tentacles fire out to catch him, but Cyrus has already made his counter movement. A purple streak fires up the beast’s left side and a tentacle falls to the ground, it gouges large gashes into the polished wooden floor in its wild thrashing spasm as Titan howls. Pain?! It was thought to be impossible, how long had it been? His titanic father since he last felt that sensation? 

Whipping about Titan catches Cyrus with a slamming attack that skids the Hare across the floor; he was going to pop this zit here and now. A vicious bull rush follows as three tentacles fire around him and twists into a battering ram. With the force of a _Mack Truck_ he plows into the Hare as he is standing. The far wall explodes as both plummet to the ground below.  “CYRUS!” Rebecca shrieks running to the hole in the wall, peering down causes her nausea (already overbearing) to become too much to handle. Dipping to her knees amidst a sea of stone, plaster and wood she sobs softly to herself. Wrapping her arms around her body she gingerly rocks back and forth her fragile, stressed spirit threatening to shatter once again.

[Outside, The Spider and the Fly] 

Female slaves gasp in surprise, grabbing their tattered dresses as they fluttered in the wake of a passing gust of wind. In awe they watched as Titan, their master was actually. Presently engaged in actual combat with someone, a feat that none had truly ever seen before. “Be that th’ Massa?” one asks another, a large tentacle lifting high into the air answer the question before it could be audibly stated. “Be lookin’ like Massa.” Another replies as a large bear walked up beside them, they were so awe struck that they didn’t even pay any mind to that weird little occurrence.  “So, are any of you willing to make a wager on the outcome?” Bazoo asks, eyeing what the slaves were harvesting. The slaves jerk in surprise, but then look to one another. 

“We poor mista, have nutin’ to wager.” Bazoo grins both his paws rubbing together, a devious look in his eyes.  “Oh, you have plenty to wager with.” is stated with a large grin; “Wha’ dat mista?” the other asks, their attention diverted from the fight that was going on in the background.  “I say the little guy and his friend is going to win.” he states putting all his hopes on Zy and Cyrus’ shoulders. “Who his friend?”  “My Captain!” Bazoo exclaims proudly, though Zy had to yet accept him into the crew. “An’ if he fall ‘fore yo cap’ian gets ‘ere mista?” is asked. Bazoo blinks, but rubs his chin thoughtfully.  “You win?...” is replied. The slaves look at one another then back to Bazoo and shake their head. “Wat th’ wager mista?”,  “What you’re harvesting, if Titan loses.. .he won’t need it.” Bazoo says reassuring them. “An’ if Massa wins?” Again Bazoo gives a thoughtful expression this time scratching his stomach.  “I’ll do your share of harvesting today.” is replied. Both slaves give the other a look, this bear was stupid as hell. 

“Deal” they both say in unison as their attention turns back to the fight. Bazoo crosses his arms over his chest, satisfied that he’d made the right bet. At that moment one of Titan’s tentacles wrap around Cyrus and lifts him high into the air.  “Gotcha you little …” in his rage he can’t even finish his sentence, he simply opts to slam Cyrus into the cold earth with tremendous force. A plume of dust reaches to the heavens while a grin settled across Titan’s face. The slaves turn to Bazoo and each hand him their tools. The bear’s jaw drops, it couldn’t be over. “Deals a deal mista” one states glad they had made the obvious choice. Bazoo’s lower jaw quiver while his head dropped… a bet was a bet.  “Dammit” 

 “Kamikaze Slicer!!” the bear’s head shoots up as a large portion of Titan’s tentacle spirals into the air, blood spraying in all directions as it tumbled away. For a second time in less than fifteen minutes Cyrus had taken a limb from him, he was praising Oda that they grew back. One of his massive paws clenches a pistol as another of his tentacles wrap around a sword.  “I’ll gut you!” he roars as Cyrus explodes from the column of dust.  “I’m still in the game!” Bazoo shouts, unexpected joy in his voice while he tossed the tools to the ground. In the distance Cyrus danced backward avoiding gunfire.  “Stand still so I can shoot you!” Titan bites as dirt explodes from the shells hitting the ground. Cyrus grinned past the pain he felt.  “That doesn’t sound like a very good reason for me to stand still.” Cyrus replied as he burst into a sprint. 

A rumbling growl echoes and Titan fires a full salvo in hopes of hitting Cyrus, but this moving target proved too wiry to hit. A foot slams into a tentacle, pushing off toward the sword that now bared down on him, Cyrus throws himself into a spin,  “Kamikaze Slicer!” Titan roars again, while Cyrus spun pass his weapon he again cleaved into his flesh. It wasn’t enough cut it off but he is forced to drop his sword. Tumbling to the ground the nimble Hare jolts to the left snagging the sword, now he had two,  “Think you’re a big shot eh?” Titan bites, spittle flying in his rage. Cyrus dances to the left and right, but avoiding six lethal limbs was taxing, and a pounding haymaker catches the Hare from his left blind spot. Cyrus spirals wildly to the left only to be snagged out of the air in the next instant. Growling, the monstrous Fishman repeatedly slams Cyrus off the ground before rag dolling off a stone in the distance. Bazoo pulls his hat down over his eyes and ears, he couldn’t watch,  “What are you doing to me kid?” he howls as Titan turned to look their way. The slaves freeze; they had stopped working to watch the fight. Although they seemed to win the bet with the bear, they had lost the war. Their master had seen them not toiling their fingers to the bone.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 24, 2013)

*[continued]*

 [Paradise Lost VI Hell or High Water]​​
Rage was already set across Titan?s features as he started to lumber their way, this just made the whole situation all the more unbearable. Assholes cutting in on his personal time, destroying his home and now his property not being good little bits of flesh,  ?I??,  ?Whu-where do you th?think you?re going.? though he was weak in the knees Cyrus had pulled himself from the ground, the fire of defiance in his eyes even as he bled. He gripped both swords and brought them to the sides,  ?Why won?t you just die?? is snorted as the Fishman turned back to Cyrus what was with this man, he was defying him. _NO_ one defied him. He had lost a sword, but he had three more and six good limbs to play with, if you didn?t count his arms which pulled two of his remaining three pistols. Three tentacles wrap around all the swords and pull them as he approached Cyrus, the slaves that watched on wondered if he would make until this ?Captain? the bear spoke of would show. 

The fight started to take on a frightening aspect as Cryrus was not only pelted with a flurry of slashes but a hailstorm of bullets. Even as lithe as the Hare was, he wasn?t immune to damage. Bullets tore into his flesh and swords left gashes in his cloths and cuts in his hide. Crimson blood painted the hot day, but Cyrus didn?t relent. Even as the last bullet leaves the last gun?s barrel he still fought on his swords clashing with Titan?s. But he was quickly getting overwhelmed. Titan had just too much in his favor, too much power. Too many limbs to deal with, this wasn?t one on one, it was six on one and Cyrus couldn?t even get close to the beast?s body. 

"It's hopeless... He good, but he can't defeat Massa... ain' nobody can' defeat Massa..."

The slaves were worried, they had been spotted already, and their lord and master was pissed, angry and all the above.  "Nope... he's coming... he may be a greedy, thieving, selfish, heartless, egotistical, effeminate, lazy, sneaky bastard... but he looks after his friends... he'll come... and... and... he'll pew pew all over that mother fucker!"  Bazoo assures them, he knew they were in trouble, and he knew that Zy would tip the scales in his favor, or at least he hoped Zy would.

The slaves gave the bear a weary look; they figured the beast was off his rocker, too much ?product? for his own good. "Pew pew...?" A slave clueless slave replied. "The hells a 'pew pew' Isaac...?" 

"Hells if I know... but ain' nobody fixin' to defeat Massa... he's the Massa of all time... hell, he's prolly Massa Time itself... He ain' a man... he a monsta... he a downright demon... and when he gettin' serious... when Massa get serious... all y'all gon die..." the slave replies, his hopes hitting rock bottom. But as their hopes seemed to be at their most dashed, Zy makes his appearance in spectacular form. A beam of searing light slamming into Titan?s wide back.  ?Fashionably late as ever, eh Zy?? Bazoo asks no one in particular. Titan wails in anger his clawed hands digging at his blistered flesh. Thrown off balance Cyrus finds opportunity to make some distance between him and the monster. Before he could tumble head first into the field Titan slams his remaining tentacles into the dirt catching himself. Face twisting in rage, contorting to devilish shapes, "Enough... I've had enough... none of you are escaping here alive...! You stupid mother fuckers! *I'M GOING TO OBLITERATE ALL OF YOU!*" His voice could be heard clear across the island, shook the trees and reverberated in Rebecca?s soul even as Manni tried to console her.

Titan?s already gargantuan frame rapidly swells, and soon he even would tower of Kong, if that was possible over fifty feet in height. Cyrus was taken back; he had never seen a monster quite like this. But he still had to bring this thing, this monster down. With Zy, it could be possible. Just maybe, and in a rampage Titan almost toppled his home, tentacles flailing in all manner of direction. ?All y'all gon die..." one of the slaves cries running for his life, and for once Bazoo too felt the same way, he told Zy not to follow after Titan, why did he not listen, why? 

"Good... huff, huff... try... but this Prince... huff, huff... never bows... huff, huff... Look at you... huff, huff... you big bloated bastard... huff, huff... larger than a ship... huff, huff... and I still have you beat where it counts..."

Cyrus remained silent, a burst of speed and he is on the monster, quite literally, running up one of the monster?s large limbs, both swords are held at his side as he charged, but Titan was going to have none of it. Another tentacle fires toward the Hare, but being so large, it made Cyrus a hard target to hit. Sadly Titan knew the limitations of his massive form on land, and he had herded Cyrus into another waiting tentacle which snares him. With a ?ump? Titan slams Cyrus into the dirt for a second time, blood spatters from the Hare?s body and titan drags his body with him like a broom digging him into the earth as he turned toward Zy, he was planning to throw the Hare-man. ~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 24, 2013)

*Trade and Mike on clover cove*

_*The winds of romance begin to blow ! Enter Trade Wilson !*_​
A young boy enters a pub in a little town in south blue named clover cove, he walks up a booth and talks to the barkeep. "Yo ! I'll take a tall glass of Root Beer and some of those little stale pretzels you bartender guys like to keep all the time." The bartender and all the other patrons did a double take when the boy walked in, he was about 5'5 in a bright red and black costume (complete with a mask) and was adorned with two swords on his back and a revolver at his side. "Look kid 1st off this ain't a bistro this a bar, for adults, I ain't serving you no root beer. 2nd off you can't go around walking with weapons ! These days people is real tense with the new surge of pirates in these parts. So go ahead and-" 

"Oh that's okay gramps ! I'm a pirate myself. "

_"EHHH !"_

Everyone in the bar exclaims in response to the child's response. 

In the corner of the bar three marines get up from their seats. 
"Hey kid !" One of them exclaims "Don't go spouting nonsense around here such words will get you messed up something nasty, you hear ? Now hand over those weapons."

The boy yawned "All I hear is me not getting surgery carbonated ambrosia and a bunch of grown men threatening a random kid. Oh yeah and the weapons ? They stay with me, sorry"

The marines  looked at each other and laughed "Well, then I guess we'll have to be the responsible marines we are and teach you a lesson." The drew their sabers and walked toward the child. 

Everyone ran out of the bar (including the bartender) 

The boy got out of his seat and sighed

"Well don't say I didn't warn you" He drew out both his katana they had beautiful steel and the handles were wrapped in red cloth. The child shook his head as he walked toward them.

"Names Trade, Trade Wilson. Now LET'S DANCE !" 
*

The Man With Iron Fists of Pride, Mike Dempsey. ​*
(Well Dempsey you got yourself into another mess ! But I don't think you're gonna get out of this one) A beaten man in a tattered white shirt and black dress pants is tied up to a wooden pole by rope that is attached to weight with a lock on it. His wrists heavily bruised and starting to turn into a blueish hue. His whole body in fact was bruised and bloodied as if he had been repeatedly beaten for hours on end. He appeared to be in the courtyard of a small marine base. Soon a tall man walked out of the main entrance and walked towards the beaten man.

This man was Marine Commander Eiago. Known  for his brutality against pirates in the south sea this was not a man known for his kindness. 

"Mike Dempsey You're a tough bastard , I have to say. We beat you when we caught ya, we beat ya when we tied ya up and we haven't fed you for a day yet here you are right as rain !" He let out a devilish  chuckle. "But don't worry it'll all be over soon. For what you did of you're gonna be on the firing range. The death penalty, all right !" Mike scowled the smiled "I have to say Eiago, beating those coward marines within an inch of their lives was one of the funniest I've ever done in my life." Eiago rammed his elbow into mikes face splashing blood all over the ground 

"THAT'S COMMANDER EIAGO TO YOU SCUM !" "EIAGO THAT'S ENOUGH !" A regal man yelled as he stepped out of the marine office his air was cold and disapproving this was Captain Soliare of the Marines.  "Don't let your emotions get the better of you, we need him alive to execute right ? We need not dirty our hands." Eiago  straightened up immediately "YES SIR !" Soliare laughed "Don't worry son, as soon as the ensigns get back from the pub we can put a bullet through this scums brain. 

"I'd rather you kill me then have to listen to you clamor on for another minute." Mike managed to cough up. "Oh don't worry, Micheal." Solaire said snidely  "Your time for this world is not long. We have let you ruin our quaint town for far to long, it's about time we see to your destruction scum !"  Mike Smiled "You better make sure ! I'm so pissed right now I don't even think even think 1,000 bullets could kill me !" Mike manged to say with a devlish grin and  blood running down his nose and bruised face. "Well then I guess well have to speed the process up then boys ! Line up and start preparing your arms !"

(God, I'm an idiot)


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2013)

*South Blue, aboard the Very Good*

As far as amenities go, the marine vessel Irving and the others was bare bones compared to the _Milanese_. Their supplies would barely last them the week, people had to share beds, their sails were patched in places and the wood it was built of was so old a strong wind could capsize the whole boat. Today most ships would be retrofitted every few years: the _Very Good_ had it's last one a decade ago. The blue seas' marines had always been dangerously underfunded, but with pirate and revolutionary activity being much more active in the grand line even more funding was being cut from the blue seas' marines.

Which is why protecting the ammunition convoy was very important. A total of 25 ships were tasked with guiding 8 merchant galleons carrying enough gunpowder to level islands, and the _Very Good_ was part of the rear guard, but with the ship's condition it wouldn't take a lot to sink it. Luckily, if things go well that wouldn't be a problem. 

"So kid, you been working for the Organization for long?" Asked Captain Marcus, the 'inside man' Salome and her masters were talking about earlier. He didn't look like a fighter to Irving, but then again Salome didn't either. 

"Several days." Irving replied as he rolled up bandages that'd be used later in case the plan goes awry.

"Don't worry about it kid, you can earn a lot of loot working for these guys, and they take care of their own. Hell, I earn more working for these guys in a week than I do working for the government in a month."

"Why did you join them? Aren't marines supposed to be warriors of justice or something?"

Marcus took out a cigarette and a match from his pocket. He lit the cigarette with the match, and took in a deep whiff of smoke."Being a warrior of justice doesn't pay the bills kid. I got kids to feed and a captain's salary just isn't enough these days."

Irving shrugged. That made sense, but the average person would probably find that reprehensible. It was immoral, which Irving has been told several times while trying to cut open peoples' cats without permission was wrong. He wondered whether the other turncoats on the vessel(the ones they didn't kill and steal their uniforms from) had a similar view. Of course they did, otherwise they wouldn't be alive right now. The possibility that they were forced to join this plot entered Irving's mind, but at this point it was purely academic. He quickly finished his duties and went to the cannon deck, where Picadilly and the others resided. 


Thomas was grumbling to himself, annoyed at being stuck preparing the cannons for later. Ingrid was cursing at the ceiling for being too low for her to walk properly, while Spindle worked at mopping the deck without so much as a peep. At the center of it all was Salome, barking orders while she snacked on some taffy. 

"Well well, looks like the dog botherer's come for a visit!" Salome jumped off the barrel she was sitting on and approached Irving as he descended from the stairs.

"I don't bother dogs, I inspect their hair for fleas and inoculate them for rabies."

"Oh, lighten up will you?" Salome punched Irving's arm, snarling. "It's a figure of speech you brainless mook. Your funny bone's broken you lug, get that thing patched up or your time with us is going to be very short."

Irving shrugged, trying to hide the fact that the punch hurt more than it looked. "Understood ma'am. Shall I fetch some growth hormone while I'm at it?"

That comment earned him a couple of laughs, and a quick uppercut that tore a whole through the ship. Irving landed on the crow's nest, and he even from up above he could hear the others hold Salome back while she tried to cut the mast in half with her ax. He saw Captain Marcus convince her not to destroy any more parts of the ship, so Salome had to settle for screaming death threats at him. Irving, for his part, relaxed and decided to watch the birds flying up above. The operation wasn't going to start in a few hours, so until then he could relax and take note of the South Blue gull's migratory patterns.


----------



## kluang (Mar 25, 2013)

"So these are the so call pirates, eh." says the King and he looks at the Stratosphere."Doesn't look piraty at all."

"A bunch of snot nose punk blow a bank and call themselves pirates? The standards has clearly fall." says the Queen.

"And you're an old hag." Queen looks at the source of the insult. 1-I."I remember you. You so call gentleman robot, you scrap yard bucket of bolt." shout Queen. "She hates you?" whisper Kagami. "I refuse to serve her because she's not a woman." says 1-I and he watches Kagami reaction.

"She's a bitch."

"Thats it!!! I'm gonna break you and sell you for parts!!!" shout the Queen and Bombera stesp forward. "Less talking more hitting!!!" and charges forward and at the same time the Royal Flush largest man moves to intercept him. Bombera smiles and he punch the man and his explode on contact with a loud boom and smokes covers the air.

"Hows that..." Bombera couldnt finish his words. The man still standing and he didnt even budge from his spot. The man punch Bombera, sends him flying and crash into a shop behind Stratosphere.

_He's strong._

Bombera steps out from the shop and sees the man inches away from him.

_He's fast._

Bombera quickly kick the man hoping for his explosive can push him away but the it only stops him in his track. The man grabs Bombera feet and start swinging him around like a ragdoll, smashing him into the pavement, the wall and inside the shop repeatedly and finally throws him into the city square. 

"Ten, make sure that man is nothing more then a smear on the side walk." says King and Ten nods.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Kagami crawled out of 1-I just before things kicked off, prompting strange looks from all the Royal Flush pirates.

“Wait…”King shuffled through the bounty pictures, “Kagami…you…you’re the captain and yet you are acting like a coward and hiding in this rusted bucket. Hmph, this looks like it will just be a routine clean up.” King said waving his hand dismissively at the Stratosphere Pirates. 

Kagami fixed her skirt and pulled up her thigh highs. “Hey! Excuse me but unless you haven’t noticed; whole island of ducks that talk and dress like people! That’s like totally freaky!” the white haired girl looked around quickly, making sure none were in the vicinity.

“You’re scared of ducks?” Queen said raising an eyebrow.

“No! Don’t be ridiculous! That’d be the stupidest fear in the whole world…like totally…” Kagami looked to the ground at her feet.

“QUACK!” the animal sound was much louder than any of the residents could generate and caused Kagami to duck, holding her hands over her head. There was a chorus of laughter coming from the card themed pirates, causing Kagami to pop up, her face bright red with humiliation. 

“Th-that’s because it was loud!” she said kicking her heels like a twelve year old and the laughing didn’t stop. Enraged, Kagami pulled out her briefcase and aimed it at the pirates. “T-take this!”

Pandora’s box turned into a large alarm clock and started ringing, which after a stunned few seconds, caused the Royal Flush pirates to bellow out in laughter again. “S-screw you guys!” Kagami shouted and ran away in embarrassment, cursing her parents, and the rest of the overkills.

“Ohohoho, this will be fun. I’m going to make her cry some more.” Queen chortled and stepped afterwards slowly but with great purpose. King guffawed and put his arm around the jittery boy with the Ace symbol on his back.

“Very well, with such a weak captain these others should be merely cannon fodder. Ace and I shall patrol and make sure there are no other trouble makers, perhaps do our daily shake down of the other little ducklings. May as well get our chores done since we’re out. Try to be quick.” He said walking away. “Oh, I nearly forgot. Ace, would you be so kind as to apprehend our quarry?”

There was a blur of movement and suddenly Mr Quack was gone from the side of the Stratosphere pirates and was tucked under the arm of King. 

“Very good Ace, as for you my featherless friend, you will be working for us now. We’ve been looking for you for quite some time and from what we’ve seen, you’re the prodigy at the stock market. You will be making us a lot of money.”

“Like hell I will!” Mr Quack shouted defiantly, but as he did so, his voice slowed and he just froze.

“Yes, you will.” King said with an air of supremacy about him even as they sprinted away.

“Let him go!” Teri yelled, only for 1-I to pull her back. 

“My analysis tells me that Jack is best suited for you. My knowledge of this island will enable me to track them with greater ease.” The robot analyzed the number of routes they could take from their current path and planned one himself.

Jack let her cigarette drop from her mouth and she kicked it at Teri, who quickly drew her gun and shot it out the air, before spinning the guns and putting them back in their holster. 

“Well, looks like it wasn’t a complete waste of time getting out of bed,” Jack said yawning at Teri who glared at her opponent. 

“You will wish you never got out of bed, I’ll make it so that you’ll never want to leave.” Teri said.

1-I looked around at the two girls, “That statement could be misconstrued.”

“I don’t need to hear that from you after what happened earlier today!” Teri growled, momentarily losing her cool, but giving Jack enough time to draw her gun and fire. Teri ducked at the last second, causing the bullet to miss her head but made the hat fly off. The hat seemed to be dissolving with whatever was on the bullet. 

“I wouldn’t take my eyes off me if I were you. You may end up a gooey mess.” Jack said leaning idly against the wall and blowing the smoke out the gun.

“Fine, 1-I, but be careful, those guys look like trouble.” Teri said, her eyes never leaving Jack and her fingers itching to grab the gunblades at her hip. 

The robot nodded, “Please be careful as well.” and with that he was off at great speed after King and Ace.

“Ok, let’s see what you got.” Teri said fully focussed on Jack.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 25, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sea Land*​
_*The Wrath of the Massa*​_
Have you ever felt hopelessness? Complete and utter despair? That feeling when, deep inside your gut, you know there's absolutely nothing you can do? The uselessness, the shameless desperation, the tiniest speck of fear that scratches and tears at the resolve of the bravest of men. Yes, that was the nagging terror that Zidane D. Roberts felt at that exact moment. The truest realization that there was absolutely nothing in his arsenal that would put this magnificent tyrant from the deep down. He knew it, deep down in the pit of the stomach. They couldn't win this battle.










​
"Bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahawhawhawhaw!" Kraken's boisterous laugh carried on, reaching past grassy hills and spaced forests and off into the sea. They didn't know what they were messing with. No, they never did. His thunderous laughter left cautious birds fleeing the island, as if well aware of their home's fated damnation.

While everything shook from Titan's approach Zy wobbled uncontrollably, and an attempt( and failure ) to walk revealed to the young scamp that he couldn't feel his legs. Wonderful. Blood was dribbling down his chin, which meant he was pretty worse off inside than he felt. Not a good sign. Luckily he managed to avoid any vitals being struck. The bleary image of Titan's island rumbling approach left Zy squinting in an attempt to make out a weakness. Not that it was hard to see a beast so titanic that it blocked off a generous portion of the clear cerulean blue sky from the tiny captain's limited view, but still...

Titan cast what appeared to be an endless shadow across the field of drugs, which left his terrified slaves fleeing for their lives. Bazoo tumbled and began snatching as much as he could up. "Run for your lives!" Bazoo insisted while snatching one of the giant bags they were storing drugs away in and tossing it inside.

Zy's eyes widened, the speeding form of Cyrus was whistling in his direction like a humanoid bullet. His reflexes allowed Zy to begin moving in a manner that'd avoid the trajectory, but his injured body simply wouldn't comply.

*POW!​*
Tufts of grass flew asunder, nothing but the green blades remaining of Zy's former location when the bone popping collision occurred. The world became a blurring streak of colors as Zy rolled across the field at break-neck speeds, Cyrus right beside him. The normally unyielding brick wall burst apart as the two would-be heroes crashed inside, dirtying what prior to today was an immaculate mansion. Dirt, plaster, grass, blood, and of course brick now covered once clean carpets. 

"No! Git on outta here! Massa gon' get us fo' dat!" A slave wailed, panicking.

Zy ignored her as he attempted to move. His arms, sadly, were now just as worthless as his legs. His wiggling struggle to move did however reveal that some bones were broken. How many? Well, it was pointless to even begin attempting to estimate. When Zy nearly blacked out he willed himself back to consciousness, regaining what was rapidly slipping away. He was dazed nonetheless, still suffering from being knocked senseless like a bothersome fly that got swatted by the meaty hand of a man who had been pestered by his noisy buzzing far too long.

Zy's scant breather followed with him inching himself to his hands and knees, an improvement, but it wasn't as if that was going to allow him to fight back against the monstrosity waiting outdoors. He glanced to Cyrus, who was also regaining his bearings by the looks of it. Finally, he sluggishly faced Titan again, who was still approaching with the grace of a billion stampeding elephants. Zy grinned at how futile it all was while a fair amount of fresh blood poured steadily down his chin. 

"Safe to say we pissed 'em off... 'ey Cyrus?" Zy offered to Tiber with a small attempt to provide humor or at least lighten the mood of this hellish scenario. It was over, of course. Titan was lifting a tentacle and neither could move their heavily injured bodies. Up ahead Zy suddenly saw Kane and Tengu sprinting at the mountainous Titan, or better said, death itself. "W-what the?! Damn it! *STOP IT YOU IDIOTS*!"

As the shadow of the ginormous tentacle spread while it plummeted Tengu made his move, lunging at it to fearlessly cut into the descending flesh that seemingly stretched on for miles. Kane too lunged at the enemy, slashing the same appendage with his recently purchased blade first, and then utilizing the largest drill as he could muster second. Despite the fighter's best efforts, the tentacle still slammed down on them. Titan smashed the duo deep into the island with what was surely broken bones for their efforts. It did, however, delay his approach.

"Miserable little bastards... why do you fight when there's no hope? You should've ran when you had the chance." Titan's voice, which was already loud enough in his smaller form, now boomed from the heavens.

Meanwhile Koaj was tending to Cyrus and Zy, doing as much as she could in the tiny frame of time she had available. The distraction was reckless in appearance, but a necessary evil the three decided upon in private. With her medical duties finished she stood and tightened her gloves.

"C-crazy bitch.. don't you... dare..." Zy struggled to speak, but coughed out a bit more of the hot red fluid before he could finish which further ruined the cream colored carpet.

"Sorry, Beam-butt. Didn't hear ya." Koaj lied before she ran ahead fearlessly, knives twirling until she gripped the handles tightly.

​Tossing one and then the other, both managing neat cuts on Titan, Koaj used all of her Devil Fruit might to pull as much blood out of Titan as possible. Unfortunately he was so ridiculously massive now that it seemed less troublesome than getting pricked by a needle at the doctor. 

Titan's tentacle swept forth with incredible speed, swatting Koaj like some annoying insect to send her rocketing away with what must've been several split bones as well.

Seconds passed before a soft breeze blew by, the quiet yet chilling melody signaling the return of Zy and Cyrus. Thanks to Koaj's efforts, swapping blood that hastened Zy's rejuvenation and Cyrus' resistance to the venom coursing through him, they were back in the game... howbeit with bodies just as busted up as before. That, and having a moment to rest, would give them one last opportunity to stand before Sea Land's tyrannical behemoth.  

"Well... seems as good a day as any to die... but hopefully we can let the others get out of this dump. I'll provide the opening, and you take the shot." Zy hastily planned with Cyrus. It wasn't one of his more elaborate strategies, but they weren't exactly free to sit around and mull it over with tea and muffins at the moment. 

Off Zy shot, his lithe body moving as close to his top speed as his battered body would allow. He zipped to and fro, flickering after images making his movements difficult to follow for the average guy. Titan, unfortunately, was definitely _not_ the norm'. The titan could see it perfectly. That didn't mean it was easy to strike his target though, for Zy was dashing his nimble little ass all over the place. For a ranged attacker as damaged as Zy was to push himself to potentially muscle tearing lengths, Titan knew that it meant he was playing the role of decoy. 

"Worthless ant. I won't fall for your tricks." Titan's soul tinglingly loud voice informed the speedy little gnat below. He focused on the direction of the one that would clearly be providing the attack. Cyrus.

When his attention slipped away Zy made his move. The captain ducked, tattered coat flap rippling before he unleashed a mighty beam that shot him skyward which again stole Titan's attention. The pissed off criminal whipped a tentacle out, swinging it sweeping towards Zy. He intended to swat him out of the sky and shatter his bones, but Zy first exclaimed, "Bimu Bimu no...


*FLASH!!!!!!"*​* 
*​A brilliant light flashed before Titan, and he automatically cringed, gigantic hands smacking against his face in an attempt to block the brightness while cringing. Titan immediately rubbed at his face in an attempt to clear the after effects. He rocked side to side, head rattling, bobbing, and soon wagging while terrifyingly massive tentacles flailed. He was getting increasingly enraged now, absolutely pissed off at the annoying maggot of a captain counterattacking by subterfuge.

Zy lifted a foot afterwards, slowly and with great effort, as it was aching again already. With barely a second to spare Zy shot a beam that struck and pushed the tentacle to send him speeding towards the ruined field. Zy's back smacked roughly against the ground with jarring force before he went tumbling awkwardly away. The side of Zy's head struck the ground, nicked by a rock, and he immediately bled. Before he passed out Zy did a quick body twitching check of just how fucked up he was. Yep, more broken bones. Oho, this time there was a dislocated shoulder for good measure! Well it was a better fate than getting every bone shattered by a tentacle large enough to easily coil around his entire ship.

"We need to get out of here... I told him this was a bad idea... it's time to get the hell out of here!" Bazoo concluded, and ran for it without stopping to look back. With Zy down Titan would be focusing on the other trespassers. Ha! Not him! Bazoo kept heading for the ship( with his big ol' bag of drugs ). On the way slaves begged and pleaded with him to help, but Bazoo kicked or shoved them away without remorse. Fuck that! He didn't want that damned monster focusing on him!

One eye opening as Zy regained consciousness to spot the still squirming and howling Titan, the captain smiled... struggling to regain enough strength to move... or, y'know, breathe. Breathing would be nice. His ears were ringing so loudly that he couldn't even hear Titan's lumbering movements. Thank goodness for little miracles. Now if he could just do something about that fishy funk.

Heh... you're up... Tiber...​


----------



## Vergil (Mar 25, 2013)

*Lucky Die Pirates*

?Back we go to get our potatoes, Mason, you can cook them, after your fabulous dinner last time!? Captain Scarlett said steering wildly much to the chagrin of the navigator who looked sullenly at a picture.

?We did try to kill you all with it. I?m still picking out bone from my clothes.? Mason said trying to sneak a look at Shigeki?s picture, but thwarted by a quick movement of his hands, hiding the photo once more in his breast pocket. 

?Oh poppycock! What fun is there in life without a little danger, thinking every meal, or breath is your last before?? Scarlett pulled out a pistol and fired it into the air, killing a seagull that dropped haplessly to the deck. ?Case in point!?

?Very well. I do happen to know quite a good recipe, though I can?t guarantee that the results will be quite so explosive this time around.? Mason said with a smirk and doing his hair.

?Aha! Well done!? The Captain said spinning the wheel wildly. The island was now in view, a tropical jungle lush with greenery and teeming with wildlife. 

?I didn?t think potatoes could grow here.? Mason commented.

?Oh they?re probably not potatoes at all but some sort of strange fruit or a bug pretending to be a potato, but it matters not ? these natives value them and so they shall be ours and all the natives will be dead!? the red haired woman announced.

?We?d have done it before but she got all emotional because she was on her period. She gets quite unpredictable when it?s that time of the month ?why else would they call her Captain Scarlett? Pepe said mysteriously, but not sounding mysterious at all, all the while darting from cover to cover in an attempt to not be seen. His last attempt was him under a cardboard box.

The ship was steered safely onto the beach and the crew jumped off. ?Alright! Run amok!? was the only order given by the Captain and the crew just dispersed into the forest, leaving Mason and Aadish behind. Aadish ran towards the jungle only to be pulled back once again by Mason.

?And where do you think you?re going?? Mason asked sternly

?To run amok?? Aadish said still trying to get away like a dog who didn?t want to be  on a leash. ?and blow up stuff!?

Mason was smart and probably could survive fairly comfortably in the jungle but it was always nice to have a guy that could blow up just about anything on your side. Plus, his inventions were quite remarkable. 

?Oi! You heard the Captain, run amok.? A deep yet feminine voice came from the ship.

?I don?t think I?ve had the opportunity to talk with you?.? Mason started looking up at the woman. She did not look impressed.

?I think we?ll keep it that way.? She said firing off a shot at Mason?s feet. Mason raised an eyebrow but didn?t move. It seemed to garner some respect from the lady but kept her eyes on the smooth talking beanpole. He gave off a resigned sigh and let go of Aadish who ran into the jungle, with a ?yippee!?

Mason climbed on to the ship and looked at the girl who had kept herself to herself, even during the dinner when the medic exploded. 

?Don?t fuck around with me. I have a short temper.? She said which was as close to an invitation as she could muster. Mason sat down on a deck chair, opposite the girl. Dark eyes, dark hair and from first impressions a dark past. She didn?t make eye contact but felt he was being subtly watched. He offered a handshake, she refused, leaving him to smirk and nod.

?Ordinarily I?d say something like, ?how predictable?; after all it?s a fairly common act to pull out in the seas. Aloof, tough girl act, but getting you angry would prompt??

?What do you know about me?!? The gunslinger smirked as she shouted, ?Yes, I?ve heard that. You?re wise not to pursue that line of thought?even though you kinda did. You?re smooth. Perhaps too smooth?? 

?And you?re smart, perhaps too smart?? Mason quipped. She leaned forward, showing off her cleavage but Mason?s eyes didn?t waver.

?Maybe.? Her eyes were locked on to his, making the following silence as uncomfortable as possible. Mason had looked into the eyes of Heather and Vergil, there was nothing more uncomfortable than that. Even his mother when she got angry was a woman that could stare down with an intensity that put this sniper?s to shame. Eventually she broke the eye contact and stood up. 

?You ever want to hang out let me know. I promise I won?t shoot you in the head.? The woman said returning to her rum drink.

?That?s a piecrust promise,? Mason said as he walked to the jungle, ?easily made, easily broken? Mason noted the smile, knowing that she was a dangerous enemy. He had almost gotten comfortable with her and loosened the grip on his blade. She would take any opportunity to get people comfortable around her, even pulling the hard to know girl act. Mysterious types always get more attention. Just like this jungle, there was more to it than just potatoes. The Captain was up to something and she wasn?t being completely forthright. Time to investigate.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 25, 2013)

KizaruTachio said:


> _*The winds of romance begin to blow ! Enter Trade Wilson !*_​
> A young boy enters a pub in a little town in south blue named clover cove, he walks up a booth and talks to the barkeep. "Yo ! I'll take a tall glass of Root Beer and some of those little stale pretzels you bartender guys like to keep all the time." The bartender and all the other patrons did a double take when the boy walked in, he was about 5'5 in a bright red and black costume (complete with a mask) and was adorned with two swords on his back and a revolver at his side. "Look kid 1st off this ain't a bistro this a bar, for adults, I ain't serving you no root beer. 2nd off you can't go around walking with weapons ! These days people is real tense with the new surge of pirates in these parts. So go ahead and-"
> 
> "Oh that's okay gramps ! I'm a pirate myself. "
> ...



One of the marines swung his saber at Trade and he twisted his body and swung his sword to parry his swing and hit  him in the face with the back of his other sword breaking the marine's nose. "ARGH, GET HIM YOU IDIOTS !" One of the other marines swung his sword at Trade and Trade slid between his legs and hit him in the head with the back of his sword, knocking him out.  The other marine just looked at him astonished. "What ? do I have something on my mask." he remarked jokingly. The marine with the broken nose came up and bear hugged Trade from behind. "Got ya now ya little shit, this is where we take turns tearin' up your hind parts." "I'm guessing that's hick for "kick my ass" I'm gonna go ahead and take a rain check." Trade was able to grab his revolver and shoot the marine in the foot. "YOW, MY FOOT !" He buckled back in pain and Trade turned around and butted him on the head with his pistol, knocking him out. He turned around at the other marine. 

"Now are you gonna make this easy or har-, huh where'd he go ?" Suddenly a flaming bottle comes through the window of the bar almost nailing Trade. "Burning the whole bar down for me ?! That's overkill !." Trade was about to jump out to escape and then he noticed the two marines he knocked out. (Dammit Trade, why did you have to be the nice pirate ?)

On the outside the marine continued to throw moltov cocktails at the bar. A crowd outside the front watching and the bar owner pleading with the marine. "Please ! Don't ! this place is my money ! my life !" The marine continued to light and throw the bottles. "You should have never let the pirate in in the first place ! Now it's up to me to clear this mess up !" The marine said disdainfully.  

The bars fires were now in full effect and smoke was flooding the place. Trade had wrapped himself and the two other marines in curtains soaked in water. He managed to find the back entrance leading into an alley, and dragged them both there. He then snuck out to the main street from the alley and spotted the marine trying to destroy the bar on the other side. He saw marines surrounding the area. (I need to get out of here fast.....) He looked around for something to make a fast get away and he spotted it a bike on the side of a building, unfortunately for Trade it was chained up. He couldn't cut through it and shooting it off would notify all the marines in the area. Right as he thought about running it he spotted a little boy with a tricycle. Trade ran over and pushed him off. "Sorry kid I need this." He started speeding off away from the crying child, with no particular idea of where he was going. 

(Trade, you're a freaking genius !)


----------



## kluang (Mar 26, 2013)

Ten stands beside Bombera who is lying in the pool of his blood. Ten slowly raises his feet, preparing to stomped Bombera's head. Ten stomped his feet to the ground and Bombera rolls out out in time. The ground shatters from Ten's impact. Bombera looks at the ground and back to Ten. 

Ten runs towards Bombera and quickly Bombera explode his feet to gain momentum and stay away from Ten's reach.

"Why a powerful man like you follow a wimp like King?" ask Bombera

"Dabuuuh!!!"

"The fuck is dabuh?" ask Bombera and Ten manage to close the gap and throws a punch towards Bombera, but Bombera move and dodge the attack and Ten throws several more punches and kick but Bombera dodges them all.

_That strange. He is strong and powerful but.._

Bombera dodges another punch and use his explosive fist to jump on top a roof.
_
His attack are very basic. With no strategy what so ever._

"BAWAAAA!!!"
_
Maybe...._

Bombera jumps down from the roof and move towards Ten. Ten quickly launch a punch and Bombera dodge and deliver an explosive punch at Ten's  ribs causing the giant to move back.

_I knew it._

Bombera quickly moves on the offensive, dodging Ten's attack and  systematically deliver several explosive punches and kicks before quickly move away. Ten roars and look at Bombera with angry eyes.

_He's stupid._

Ten moves forward and Bombera wipes the blood from his forehead.

_If I can increase my damage while dodging his attack. I can get the upper hand._

Bombera dodges Ten's kick and spin himself to behind Ten and kicks Ten's back knee causing the giant to fall on his knee and quickly elbows Ten's neck and move away right before Ten can react.

_He can move fast, but he can't think fast._

"GAWAAAAAAAAIIIIII!!!!" shout Ten


----------



## kluang (Mar 26, 2013)

Bombera goes into a defensive pose as Ten charge at him like a stampeding angry rhino and rolls out of the way moments before Ten reach him and he slam his knee on Ten back. The explosive power of his attack has increase from his previous attacks.

Ten his knock forward and he turns around and attack Bombera, but he kept dodging Ten's attack. But Bombera start notice something, Ten attack have started to become erratic, more unpredictable, more like a berserker. Bombera focus his explosive power on his feet to get more distance between him and Ten. 

Unexpectedly Ten jumps forward and manage to catch and grab Bombera's hand and he pound Bombera face several time with his fist before slamming him on the ground and kick his face causing Bombera to slide across the city square and crash into a flower shop.

"DABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!"

Bombera slowly gets up and spit on the ground. Blood flows from his forehead, from his mouth and barely can open his left eye or even stand.

"The fuck is Dabah, idiot!!!!" shout Bombera and he looks at Ten who is surprised to see Bombera can still stand. "I am Bombera!!! Fighter by trade, and a crew of the Stratosphere. There is no way I'm gonna get beaten by a man that cannot form a single coherence sentence."

"So come at me with all your might..."

"Dumbass."

"Bombera!!!" shout Aish.

"Stay there Aish, you gonna see the comeback of a life time."

"You can beat him?" ask Aish

"There's a wise fishman who once told me, the one who can survive isn't the strongest, fastest or wisest. But the one who can adapt."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2013)

*South Blue, the Very Good*

Sleep wouldn't come to Irving tonight. It wasn't that the _Very Good_'s amenities weren't stellar -the hammocks were as uncomfortable as they looked. The thought made Irving chuckle, since only few years ago he considered a dry cave a good place to sleep. Nor was he having second thoughts over the course his life was taking right now. Regret was going to get him killed, and as long as Blueberries kept his word and didn't harm his friends he was willing to go through with the attack. It's eat or be eaten after all. No, what was worrying for Irving was the mental state of his new friends. They were all decent people by his reckoning, though Picadilly reminded him of a predatory creature lurking in the depths, waiting for the right moment to attack. 

He dropped a rope down from his perch in the crow's nest and rappelled down to the deck. He underestimated Salome's tenacity, forcing him to stay up the nest for hours until she gave up and vented her frustration elsewhere. To his surprise Thomas, Ingrid and Captain Marcus were waiting for him, the latter carrying some leftovers from dinner and several bottles of alcohol. 

"You must be famished. Eat." Marcus handed him a drumstick and a bottle of whiskey. In truth Irving wasn't that hungry, having been used to spending days with only small insects for nourishment. The memory prompted Irving to scarf down the drumstick as quickly as he can. 

Thomas laughed, patting his back. "Come on man, pop that cork out and let's get to drinking."

Irving pulled off the cork in one swift motion and drank the cool drink thankfully.

The group walked to the edge of the deck, watching the rest of the ships in the convoy sail alongside the _Very Good_. There was activity everywhere, even at this time of night.

"They're insane." Thomas complained, taking a swig of alcohol to drive his bitterness down. "Those galleons must have at least a hundred people on board. This floating death trap wouldn't last a few minutes if those things open fire, no offense 'Captain'."

"None taken. This thing's a piece of shit anyway."

"As long as the diversion force pulls away enough ships we can commandeer the galleon easily." Ingrid said smugly. "We just need to be careful." 

"Fat chance we can do that, not with the ax-carrying bitch around." Thomas mused. "Second we get on that ship she'll butcher everyone on board." 

"As long as she isn't swinging that thing at us I could care less." Ingrid admitted. "The less people we have to fight, the better."

"Nah, that'd be a bad thing. We're going to need hostages if we're going to get out of this alive." Marcus
sighed. "And that's if the absolute justice types on the fleet don't just blow us up rather than let us keep the ammo." 

"Not a problem as long as the man in charge of the fleet isn't one of the nutjob absolute justice types." Thomas said. 

Marcus laughed humorlessly."Out of luck on that part. Just about everyone not in this boat is one. 'Course most of them pay only lip service, but Captain Luther, the head of the fleet's a believer. He's not the kind to kill marines, as far as I know."

"So we're going to need hostages." Ingrid gulped down half a bottle of whiskey in one chug. 

"...Fuck. Fuck, fuck everyone." Thomas downed what was left of his alcohol and threw the bottle overboard. "We're all going to be bastards by the time this is over. I didn't do nothing wrong, just protected my friends, and now we're killing people who didn't do anything to us." 

Marcus frowned. He seemed remorseful of what he was about to do, but he buried down that feeling with another swig of whiskey. "That's how it is kid, eat or be eaten."

"We'll be little better than our captors then." Ingrid took another bottle from Marcus and drank as much as she could in one sitting. "Like animals. Savage, mindless beasts."

Irving had stayed silent while the others mused. His worries had been confirmed. The others were reluctant, afraid of what they needed to do in order to survive and return to their loved ones. "It's unfortunate, but it's what we need to do. You all have people you care for, right? As long as you get back to them, nothing else matters." He added to the conversation.

There was a lot of ways the others could've reacted to that, but Thomas nearly throttling him if the others hadn't held him back was not quite unexpected. "LISTEN TO YOURSELF YOU HEARTLESS ASSHOLE! YOU'RE NO BETTER THAN THOSE MURDERERS WHO BURNED MY FAMILY'S FARM DOWN! YOU THINK NO FUCKING WAY AM I GOING TO BE AS BAD AS YOU, THAT FUCKING PSYCHO BITCH AND THAT OLD BASTARD BACK IN THAT SHIP!" 

Irving didn't speak. It may have been the alcohol, but even sober Thomas would've probably had the same reaction. Eventually he calmed down when Ingrid rubbed his neck, but he still had murder in his eyes when he looked at Irving. "I'm sorry. I shouldn't have said that."

"Shit man, living in the jungle must've been tough but that ain't a reason to be a fucking automaton."

"Kid's right though." Marcus said. "Complain all you want, but you'll have to get your hands dirty if you want to get out of this alive. If I were you I'd save my anger for later." He turned around and looked at the other side of the ship. "Scratch, that, make it soon kid."

Motes of light began to show up at the horizon, first a four or five and then a dozen, and then a dozen more until it seemed like they filled the horizon. Some of the lights were bright and close enough that he could see jolly rogers of all shapes and sizes swaying proudly in the win. 

The attack had begun.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 26, 2013)

*Mason*

He stripped off his jacket and arched his back in an attempt to get his skin away from the sweat soaked shirt. It was muggy and hot, typical rainforest weather. Along with the giant bugs and even bigger predators that ate them, there were quite a few things in there that wanted to kill him, including humans, illustrated by a charming skull nailed to a tree, with some sort of primitive writing over it. Mason took note of the various symbols in a hope that he would be able to decipher them at a later date, though he was fairly confident that one of the words was akin to ‘Warning’.

Taking note of the cautionary sign but undeterred, Mason cut his way deeper into the foliage, fending off the blood sucking flying critters that tried to make a meal out of him. He took out a canister and sprayed the sweet smelling content around him. Harmless to humans, not so much to small flying pests. Having dealt with one obstacle, he soon came across another. A bridge that was at the end of its rope, with spears on either side of the entrance with the customary human skulls fitted perfectly onto their tips. Mason always wondered where the rest of the skeleton went; it would be much more intimidating with the entire thing was present, that way there would be the added deterrent of knowing exactly how that particular person had died. This skull could have been anyone’s. though inspecting the teeth, he saw that the person had taken decent care of them, indicating that they were not from around here. Also inspecting the sagittal suture, he noted that this particular skull belonged to someone younger than 35, as it had not yet been fully fused.

So, likely a pirate that came this way only to be ambushed? This was another warning but what was up ahead? More jungle by the looks of it and a fast moving river below him. With a cat like curiosity, he stepped carefully on one of the creaky brown boards. Slow and steady, keep the weight evenly distributed and…

BOOOOOM!

Birds flew from the trees and there were various screams of panic, as well as a large and deep growl that reverberated around the jungle, as much as the explosion. Aadish was clearly enjoying himself, unlike the bridge that cried out as it shook. A board fell off and thankfully it wasn’t the one Mason was standing on, though his knuckles were white as he gripped the aging rope ever tighter. He cursed his team mate and carried on, faster this time, not wanting to spend another second on the bridge, lest another…

BOOOOOOOOOOM!

Mason sprinted now, the boards breaking under his feet, but only after he had pushed off of them. He dived as he approached the last few boards landing heavily on the hard mud, grateful that he could now worry about other things. The deep growl now turned into a guttural roar, louder than the explosion. Something huge was in the jungle and Mason would bet his last Beli that it was the reason why Scarlett had come back to this island.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sea Land*​
*
♫ "We're going down, down in an earlier round
And Sugar, we're going down swinging~" ♫*










​
_"What?! Why does Jed get to explore? It doesn't matter if he's older, I'm the greatest pirate in the world! What do you mean he's older?! I'm the King of the Pirates! Hey, don't laugh! Maybe the prince; however, that's just for now. I'm still going to be a mighty king someday! So enemies beware! What? Guys, I said don't laugh!" 

"What? No. I didn't steal it! It was Mr. Snufflegus! Honest! Ow, ow, ow, ow! Wait, I'm sorry mom!"

"Hey, dad. What does it mean to be a pirate...? What? What do you mean romance? Eh? Freedom has a price? Ha, that's dumb. Freedom shouldn't cost a beli! I'll take a magical pimp cane and some ready bitches instead! Ow! What'd I say!?" 

"What do you mean my dad is a liar? Fuck you! If they say he found One Piece then he found it!"

"Mom..."

"Take this! Spectacular beam of destruction! Wait, what? Pew...?"

Scene by scene Zy was shown his chaotic life. Finally a voice told him it was not yet his time.

So, this was it? Wait. I'm still alive. Somewhere in the distance I can hear Titan's big ass begin his final assault. Heh, Cyrus. Can barely hear him but he's hear too. I can't help but smile. So did we buy the others enough time to regroup and escape? I guess it really is impossible to know at this point. I don't even have the strength to open my eyes. It was enough, wasn't it? Everything hurts and... ngh, yep, that's my blood pooling below. Still warm! Guess I'm not a zombie, yet. Koaj is going to kill me. 

Should I surrender then? No. A coward quits; a man stands. There's still a flickering flame of life within me. Wheezing, spaced, laborious breathing. Cyrus must be on a similar page. I charge a beam and he grips the hilt of his sword. We didn't quite make it to the final round but what the hell? A glorious bastard doesn't lay down and die. He goes out in a blaze of glory._

Zy's broken, bleeding, battered body rose with the sluggishness of the undead. His head lolled back, swinging, and his eyes were blank either with unconsciousness or suggested lifelessness.  

Titan wasn't impressed. He could see the little bastards attempting to make some sort of final stand. Well, no. He was finished here. He could start over after he destroyed everything. It was all an eyesore at this point. He couldn't, no, wouldn't allow a single insect to escape his clutches. 


*"It's over, maggots."*​









​

*BOOM!​*

The entire island vibrated fiercely from the ground splitting tentacles. Titan's guffawing was inescapable from his sheer size, making every living being upon Sea Land fully aware of the culprit. Not that anyone could've done a thing to stop the monster's wrath. Normally he could take a good joke, but these miserable bastards pushed him to the absolute limit.

Zy was sliding. Wait, no. The entire island was. "Gah! We're sinking!" Zy exclaimed, unable to do much but tumble anyhow. "This bastard is destroying the entire island?! Seriously?!"

Titan incredible strength was now on magnificent display. It was time to show these little land dwellers just how completely screwed they were from the moment they set foot on his territory. He might've been a big fish in a small pond, but at this point he didn't really care. Who needed their might to be challenged? Easy success made his victory all the sweeter.

Zy's body rolled across grass and scraped rocks on the path to the water. Outside now, he could see why everything was rumbling and lopsided. He was doing it! The overgrown bastard was breaking the entire island! Now underwater, Titan sped through the water with the incredible swiftness only fish men could display. Being on land wouldn't allow him to move like this, but now he was fighting where _he_ had the advantage.

Titan continued crushing different sections of the island with his lengthy appendages, before moving on to the greater sections. It took more effort, but they too crumbled beneath his astonishing might. 

Zy didn't know what happened to the Wrecking Crew. Hell, he didn't know what happened with anyone. He was a bit too busy drowning. Not being able to swim. Now that sucked. The light of the surface world became fainter, and Zy became doubly weaker. It was, after all, getting colder. 

It felt so peaceful. All he had to do was shut his eyes and the rest would be taken care of. No. Something stubborn in him resisted. Denied his whimpering and submissiveness! The inner D was screaming at him to snap the fuck out of it! If he gave up now, what good was he?! All of those promises... all of that fighting... it'd be meaningless!

_Uuuuooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!_










​
Drenched, surrounded by blue, Zy saw Titan heading right for him... but something snatched him, and took off faster than Zy could comprehend for a moment. A mermaid...? Pek???

Titan swam after them with terrifying speed, as fast as he was on land it was nothing compared to his might underwater. There was only one little problem... Zy couldn't breathe.

"What is that little thing...?" Titan angrily wondered. Some strange little bird... it was swimming with a speed that put even him to shame! 

Meanwhile Rebecca and Manni busily pulled Cyrus, Kane, Tengu, and Koaj to dry land. The Devil Fruit users each sprayed out water like geysers from Manni stomping on stomach after stomach. 

"Be careful, they're still hurt..." Rebecca weakly managed, now wearing the humbling clothing of a slave.

"Oh whatever. So you're a little hurt. You're big strong pirates. Walk it off, bitches." Manni responded with a huff, looking off to the side.

Bazoo waved from the ship, having steered it to the remaining chunk of island that Titan hadn't crushed yet. He had stocked up a fair share of drugs! The bear was in a very good mood, but didn't feel like losing the ship or drowning.

"Bazoo is here to save the day~!" Bazoo declared, smirking. His mouth was covered with honey and some white substance. Did he take a little drug break before coming...?

"Oh please, I saw your fat fuzzy ass running to the ship earlier." Manni snapped, before huffing.

"Let's get out of here..." Rebecca commented, holding herself. She knelt to help Cyrus, who looked as if he on the brink of unconsciousness and quickly fading, but her eyes widened. The island was rising! Her eyes widened in terror. Was it Titan? It had to be. They were soon elevated high in the air, ocean water falling onto and splashing all around Titan as the enraged Massa of Sea Land surfaced.

*
YOU'RE NOT GETTING AWAY!"*​
"OH SHIT!!!!" Bazoo shrieked before crumpling to the deck, instantly fainting. Sea water from Titan's rise splashed against him, the floorboards already soaked from Titan's startling arrival. 

Half of Titan's body was visible as Zy's ship sailed off into the distance, rocking chaotically as it was carried the now turbulent sea.

"I'MGONNADIEI'MGONNADIEI'MGONNADIE!" Manni shamelessly screamed as the girl clutched the grass the best she could. The crew so nauseatingly high that the girl felt queasy. Upon looking up, it felt like she could touch the cloud at any given moment. She wanted off the roller coaster ride that the remaining section of Sea Land became.

"He's going to kill us all..." Rebecca muttered in a moment of self-loathing realization. The horror and guilt she now felt was indescribable. It now dawned on her that it was all her fault, and that there was no way they could escape the terrible titan's wrath. It was a fool's agenda from the start. She shook with repulsion. Her stupidity got them all punished. Why didn't she just submit to Titan earlier... why did she resist...? Now so many good people were going to die over trash like her.

She blinked, a teary eyed gaze shifting to face Cyrus when she felt the hare-man softly touch her shoulder. He looked groggy, as if he had fallen unconscious and just woke up. That wasn't what caught her by surprise though. He was... a human now? Very much so a regular human male. 

"Tiber you're... a regular man?" Cyrus' eyes widened in realization, and then lowered, downcast. After all of the crap she put him through, _he_ felt bad? A caring woman underneath it all, she was more concerned with how much agony moving alone caused him. Despite the tremendous pain she must be in, despite their impending doom, he was worried about what _she _thought? She couldn't even bring herself to smile at the man's unimaginable kindness, heroism, and noble spirit... all the girl could do was tear up for what she felt was one last time. What she embraced him while preparing for the end.  

Rebecca broke into hives from touching a regular human male. Despite Cyrus twitching as if attempting to save her from her stress induced phobia she tightened her embrace. "Thank you..." She quietly managed, a damp cheek to his. Whether from tears or sea water, she was unsure.

*"DIE!!!!!!!"*​
Titan's infuriated roar followed with him chucking the island with ease, sending it screaming through the air. "TIBER! MANNI!" Rebecca shouted, her hands flailing for them as her arms lost her grip on him.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 26, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sea Land's Remains*​
*Wrath of the Titan( continued post )*​










​
"...?!" Kane sat up to realize that, somehow, the world was spinning. First the Ocean and then the sky. The ocean and then the sky. Up and down and down was up and it repeated itself in a dizzying cycle. Kane drilled the ground, and then clutched onto it to resist falling.

"Zy!" Manni screamed, tearing up as she threw embarrassment to the side.

"Got'cha!" Tengu said, grabbing Manni by the shirt while stabbing through dirt and rock to keep himself steady.

Koaj's knives were also deeply embedded to resist falling. Where in the hell was that beam-butt...?

"...Tiber?" Rebecca's gaze glanced up, he must've kicked off of the spinning land tossed towards the horizon to catch her. Why did he go so far for her...?

"WHUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!" The blurring streak of blue announced before moving so fast it momentarily vanished. Catching the falling Cyrus and Rebecca with tiny little bird feet that had an amazingly strong grip, dodo kept them safe while the bird held Zy by the beak.

"Get 'em to the ship, mein hearty~" Zy told his prized bird, before slipping free from his coat. 

"Whua..? WHUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!" Dodo squawked.

Zy's rapid plummet ended when he managed to say, "Bimu Bimu no... Disc!"

A disc of blue energy appeared behind him, and the pirate captain grimaced, struggling to maintain the foreign shape. Panting, he glided through the air now, heading straight for the falling remainder of Sea Land. 

Zy kicked the back of his beam disc to shift the angle and make it change directions, before twisting his feet to make it wildly rotate. Twisting through the air with dizzying spins, the wind picking up, Zy continued until he landed on the slowly spiraling piece of airborne land.

"Bimu Bimu no," Zy started with sluggish breaths, a blue glow shining around his leg. Coughing out blood and momentarily losing consciousness, Zy quickly regained it before finishing with, AXE!!!!!!!!!!!"

The sharpest Bimu Bimu Ha combined with a kick for Zy to split the chunk of land in two, making the smaller section he carved loose with his friends and self on it break off. While the larger portion continued on, the section cut off by Zy was straightened by the group's combined efforts, and they fell rapidly before splashing back onto the sea to roughly jerk about from the jarring collision. 

On his hands and knees Zy panted heavily, unable to hear any of his friend's comments from the ringing in his ears. A second after Zy collapsed, passing out. Koaj wasted no time working on him again, while in the distance Rebecca steered the ship in their direction.

"Oh shit..." Kane stated.

"What? What's going on now?" Tengu prodded, sweat dropping. He was blind, but that didn't stop him from feeling. The wind was picking up, and fast. Already cool air was becoming cold, and their little island was beginning to succumb to an unexpected pull.

Titan, underwater, was producing a whirlpool to bring the group closer to them. 

"Bazoo, help them get onto the ship!" Rebecca shouted at the cowardly bear. He pretended to be unconscious, but was clearly trembling.

"..."

"Fine, I'll guess you won't miss when I throw your drugs overboard you lazy rug!" Rebecca snapped, forcing herself to not have a break down and focus enough to be of _some_ assistance.

"HERE, EVERYONE ON BOARD!" Bazoo bravely shouted, tossing the rope ladder to the rest of the crew.

One by one they climbed, with Kane offering to carry Zy. Koaj declined his offer, he looked worse for wear than she did. There was also her pride. Hefting the unconscious captain back onto his ship, they were right back at problem number one. The rapidly spinning titan beneath the sea tugging them back at him.

Titan slowly surfaced, again, the whirling monstrosity muttering, "And where in the *fuck* do you maggots think you're going...?" 
*
"King of the Deep Finishing Technique! Poseidon's Trident!"*​
He paused, suddenly, with the ship rocking towards him. An alligator smile spreading, Titan swept an arm with enough force to send the water speeding at the Wrecking Crew at hazardous speeds. He'd destroy the ship... and then pick them apart underwater.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2013)

*[East Blue, Sea Land]​*​
[Paradise Lost VIII]​
[Teachings of the Past]












Pulling himself to a kneel beside Zy, Cyrus looked up to the behemoth as he padded at the tentacle he just tore off his own body. This guy was a monster to end all monsters and he honestly couldn?t say that he wasn?t impressed. Scared shitless, but impressed none the less. Bad intentions seemed carved into the giant Fishman?s face as he let his most recent stub slowly rise back into the air. He was _Titan_ son of Kraken, the most powerful creature in existence. And here he was, letting both these little bastards make a fool of him, on his island. What would his brother think? He?d never live down the ridicule. What would Kraken say? The shame would kill him, not his dad, if he let these piss ants do anything more. That is when it hit him, this place. It was now an eyesore, a reminder to him and the world that his authority was challenged by a pair of nobodies. _It_ had to go, and with it the shame of this indignation.  

His attention turned to Zidane and Cyrus as they stood, even to the end they defied him, mocked his power and spat at his ire. There persistence would only earn them one thing in this life, or any if they choose to stand against him, the penalty of death. The anger so palpable that once clung to his features slowly faded, replaced by a devilish and vile smile. If the two would be heroes thought that Titan was huge now, they?d seen nothing yet as the beast stretched to his full height. Now blotting out the sun his voice boomed like an earthquake, as if he wasn?t loud enough to start with. 


*"It's over, maggots."*​
The beast was right, he always seemed right; after all, he believed that his power was absolute. So his word was the word of Oda. What could be easily be confused as an explosion is in actuality Titan?s remaining tentacles ripping Sea Land apart. The whole island shook and rocked under the beast?s assault. This was indeed the final hour where one either put up or shut up. At this point the dastardly duo could only shut up, as they found standing increasingly impossible as Titan used him unimaginable breadth to literally tear the island apart piece by piece.  ?Seem we were screwed from the getgo? Cyrus chuckles even as Zy went on about how Titan was crushing the whole place, that much was obvious. Much like his, so he figured that he and Zy both should get the  award for their forthrightness on something anyone could see, even .

Still in possession of both swords he digs them deeply into the soil of the island as the bit of land they were on shifted toward the seas, was this freak for real? Realizing all too late that Zy was rolling away from him, Cyrus in vain wraps his ears around the handles of the swords and attempts a last ditch save to snag the Beam-man, but he was just a breadth of hair short. Zy?s fingers just nudging out of his reach. Well, that sucked. And Titan now in his element was far from done. A gargantuan fist finished the spec of land that Cyrus so stubbornly clung to. Cyrus? fur whipped to his body as he rocketed toward the sky, a hand reaching for the sun, it almost seemed possible for him to pluck it from the sky and put it in his pocket. Then for the briefest of moments, he felt it. The bliss of weightlessness as his body peaked and could go no further in an ascent. That small moment of happiness is taken, the thought of flight shattered, the cruel mistress known as gravity snaked her arms lovingly around the Hare-man. Embracing him, and dragging the Hare-man to her half-sister. The very same half-sister, that was now sharing a hug with Zy Lady Death, mistress to all.

Slamming though a floating wall, the splash that Cyrus made, was a footnote to the waves Titan created, and now there was nothing but coldness. Cyrus couldn?t move, for the second time inside two weeks Cyrus faced the real threat of drowning, even the warmth of his own blood leaking from reopened wounds didn?t register. He was busted and broken, and now he was dead. He wouldn?t be missed. His mother and grandfather were murdered; his father took his own life. There was little to fight for, not that he could if he wanted too, his limbs were paralyzed. The sea didn?t play well with those that ate of the Fruit of the Devil.  In a blanket of red Cyrus sunk further into the darkness, he was strangely at peace though. 

_ ?I want you to meet my dad Cyrus?
 ?Oh, come on. Dressing up never killed anyone, you look nice anyway?
 ?We?re here, Cr?me De La Cr?me. Don?t worry Tiber, daddy don?t bite.?_

His thoughts slowly drifted back to her, Rebecca. In death was he truly falling for her or was it his own guilt that plagued him. That he couldn?t do more. Couldn?t put this beast down? Anger flared in that darkness. But now there was very little he could do about it. He couldn?t hold his breath much longer. Warmth suddenly overtakes his senses. Was that arms he felt wrapping around him? But who?

 ?Get the others on land Manni!? Rebecca shouted as she cradled Cyrus? head in her lap. The girl had risked her life to save him and the others. The small spit fire did as Rebecca shouted as she helped in pulling the rest of the Wrecking Crew out of the drink. For a bunch of seagoing Pirates they had a lot of anchors ? A devilish light flashed in Manni?s eyes. With a leap she bounded off the Wrecking crew literally stomping the water out of them. It wasn?t until she landed on Cyrus, causing more blood than water to be spat up, that Rebecca weakly scolded her. 

"Oh whatever. So you're a little hurt. You're big strong pirates. Walk it off, bitches." is the rebuttal. The young lady didn?t seem to realize just how close to death some of them were as Cyrus slowly faded. 
[cusp of death]
Cyrus was currently contemplating knocking on the doors. And what scary doors they were too, laced with bone and skull. Hell it looked like knocking would hurt? _ ?Think I?ll pass?_ he thinks while cupping his chin looking at the door. Looking around he pulled a hand to his messy hair and scratched his head.  ?Now how do I get out of here?? 

 ?He?s going to kill us all??

Again, it was her voice that pulled Cyrus back to the world of the living, this was starting to become a habit? and he didn?t like dying just to be shouted back to the waking world.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 26, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Paradise Lost IX]​​
[Sea Land]

Cyrus wakes with a shudder, his body was cold and it was heavy. But he was alive? but why was the world spinning? Wait the world was spinning. In his bid to not hurl Cyrus looked over the fact that he looked very? well human. His eyes cut around him, this was Titan?s doing, it had to be. Only a creature as stupidly strong as he was could life a chunk of land this high from the sea. Feeling his body adjusting to this rollercoaster he is able to spot Rebecca across from him, she looked sick. Worse of all, it looked like she was blaming herself for all of this, it wasn?t her fault. She didn?t know this bloated bastard was going to show up on EuphoriA when they did. Even with legs like rubber bands Cyrus manages to make his way over to her, placing a hand gently on her shoulder he tries to reassure her that everything was going to be fine despite looking like they were all going to well? die. 

Rebecca freezes, and then turns. She instinctively knew it was Cyrus, no one else would do so. Not even Manni. That tearful gaze fell over Cyrus, but what she saw wasn?t exactly what she expected. Instead of that dashing Hare-man, she is confronted with Cyrus? true self. A human, Titan was right? 

 ?Tiber you?re ? a regular man?? Cyrus paused, that is when he realized it himself, on her shoulder. It wasn?t the hand of a Hare, no it was his normal flesh toned arm. His eyes sadden. He wanted to tell her when Titan mentioned it, but he didn?t want to cause her anymore pain than she was already in. No, that would have been devastating. He didn?t want to shatter her world then, but it seemed that it happened anyway. Casting his gaze from her he attempts to pull away, but she?d have none of it. She catches him in a tight embrace; and she almost immediately breaks out in hives. A product of her own phobia toward men, Cyrus tries to spare her the pain, but she only holds on tighter and even manages a small thank you as Titan went to end it all. With a powerful heave, he tossed the chunk of land like a Frisbee, and with about as much ease. 

The turbulent air created off  of the throw causes the land to rumble and quake violently enough that Cyrus and Rebecca are tossed apart, even the woman?s immense strength didn?t allow her to hold on. Gritting though the pain Cyrus shifts back into hybrid mode, uh-un this isn?t how it was going to end. No way, no how? Exploding into a sprint he fires himself toward Rebecca as she fell toward the sea, the small rocks he rebounded off of shattering under the weight of his jumps. With a final lunge he kicks off the flying mass of rock with force. His arms ready.  ?Don?t worry, I have you.? he states snatching the girl from midair.  ??Tiber?? she looked up to the Hare-man and wondered why. Cyrus on the other hand had other things on his mind, _ ?Well, what now genius. Sure you got the girl. But now you?re going to force her to fish you furry butt out of the drink again? so you have any other bright ideas? Oh, I know why don?t you jump in a boiling kettle next time??_ Cyrus kicks himself for not thinking the rescue out a little better? 

Their salvation comes in the form of a blue streak? was that the dodo? With a snag he catches Cyrus who still held on to Rebecca. For such a small creature this thing sure had a grip, no wander it knocked Zy over, it was a freaking monster? how many were there in this area? Cyrus had little time to contemplate it, as Zy slipped from his coat. Cy thought about trying to catch him, but he?d have to drop Rebecca? so he had to blankly look as the Beam-man pulled some kind of disc out of his ass? really did he have no limit to what he could do with that power? Maybe Zy was the real monster around here and not Titan. Absentmindedly the Dodo carries out Zy?s orders despite Zy not being with them. Once on the ship Cyrus and Rebecca quickly got things in order he started to pull the canons into a position to be fired while she took the wheel, that indignant bear pretending to be out cold. 

As they neared the part of the island that Zy managed to cut off Cyrus began to fire a volley of shot into the sea, a futile attempt to keep Titan off their tails long enough for Rebecca to collect everyone. But alas the meager canons an do little to sway such a monster and Bazoo is coaxed into helping and soon everyone is on board the harshly rocking boat. Titan however had other plans as he slowly surfaced again. His eyes were fixed on the small vessel, he was going to end this now and Cyrus knew it. Unmanning the canons he walked toward the bow of the ship as it slowly turned toward Titian in the whirlpool he had created. He patted his side; he was going to do it. He had too. A large bead of sweat formed on his head. He was grabbing at nothing. Looking down his fur turned pale. Where was the sword of Hattanzo?  ?Looking for this fur face?? Manni asks from behind. Cyrus turns and sees his sword.  ?I thought so, don?t disappoint me.? is huffed as she tossed the blade haphazardly.

Cyrus fumbles with the blade almost hysterically before bringing it under control,  ?Who throws swords at people?? he asks her, that droll look again plastered across her features, she was sure hard to read sometimes.  ?Aren?t you forgetting about something?? she asks pointing toward Titan who was now somewhat visible. Cyrus turns as the beast cackles with a vile laughter. 

"And where in the *fuck* do you maggots think you're going...?" 
*
"King of the Deep Finishing Technique! Poseidon's Trident!"*​
Cyrus bit his lower lip, causing even more blood to seep into his fur,  ?Ready to have a little fun?? Cyrus asks looking at the little Dodo that stood beside him. The bird tilted its head, but Cyrus felt that it understood what he said. Cyrus looked back to the rest of the crew and gave a wide grin. Despite looking like he was put though a wringer he appeared to be having a hell of a good time.  ?Don?t wait up for me.? he states exploding into a burst of speed. Leaping from the ship the Dodo is quickly behind him as he ran from sinking stone to sinking stone as he approached the massive wave. In the background he could hear Rebecca screaming, but there was no turning back now. He knew what he had to do. Focusing all the remaining strength he had into his arms he pulled the sword of Harttanzo to his side. The stance screamed Helen Swann, and Tengu finally picked up on it. This man, somehow he knew Helen. 












Leaping toward the sea after running out of land the Dodo catches him and runs like the wind across the water. Cyrus can feel the salt air ripping at his fur and flesh, this little creature was so much faster than he and instinctual. It knew what Cyrus needed and wanted.  ?Lets show this bloated sea cow what we land dwellers can do.? Cyrus mutters. The dodo nodded and soon it was flying, skimming the water. Wrapping his large feet around the bird shoots sideways as Cyrus held that pose and focused all his hatred and all of the bitterness he had toward Titan in this attack.  ?Thank you Helen??

 ?Requiem of the Phoenix!?​
A massive slash is unlashed as the Dodo is spun rapidly. The massive wave bisects being cleaved cleanly in two. A wind picks up and slightly parts the water exposing Titan much to his astonishment.~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 26, 2013)

[South Blue, Sun Falls]​
[Bonds Forged Though Fire XXXI]​

[Devil?s Advocate; Tent Village]​
There was just this one second, where he stalled, caught between following his instincts and resisting those very same instincts. That one moment was enough for Sam, Roque attempted to guard against the human dart sent straight at him with a fastball special. He slapped his palms together, in an attempt to catch the saber, but the execution was just little too slow and poorly executed.

His palm got sliced open, the blade slipped through and he was just barely able to divert the path of her strike just enough to have it run through his shoulder opposed through the heart she was aiming for. 

"Agh!" He stumbled backwards, through a pair of cots that was in his way and finally into a large wooden pillar that was holding the tent up. He attempted to backhand her, in a desperate attempt to get rid off her quick before she'd get more damage in. Sam was a few steps ahead of him though, a kick to that beak he called a nose was followed up with a twist of her blade, causing further damage as she jumped off him. 

With a perfectly executed back flip she landed a few feet away from him, a windmill brought her into the perfect position. Just enough out of the way the next performance that was coming up, mid maneuver as Sam was spinning through the air as her weapon snapped back into it's gun mode and she started firing again.

All the theatrics and suppressing fire worked perfectly, Roque didn't even see the next attack coming. The only sign he had was Sam who halted firing when a blur flashed past her.

"Quicksilver: Lighting Arrow!" Light gleamed off the tip of the second human dart that flew at him. He could just make out a sparking steel finger coming at him but he was too late to dodge, the finger stabbed him straight in the chest. Roque was too big, too much muscle and bone in the way for Kai's, in comparison, tiny finger too reach deep enough for a killshot.

"Agh!" This time it was the both of them that groaned out in pain, Kai was pushing himself to his limit. The Quicksilver variant was destroying his legs with every leap, that last one did him. He was standing on wildly shakings legs, his finger was killing him as well. This was the limit of the training he had gone through, the training he had never been able to complete as he escaped before that point. His body  wasn't capable of handling the stress of the techniques, this was a bush fix. Just slapping some iron on it, hope that the iron bones beneath would be hold by his tortured ligaments wouldn't explode from the stress.

"ENOUGH!" Sure in the back of his mind, he could appreciate what these two rookies just pulled off. Sam with her skill and tactics had him against the wall, well pillar. Kai, despite running off long before his training was complete, had managed to combine the foundation laid during that CP0 training and some clever use of his DF powers to mimic what those in the business would call a Shigan lite.

But the fact that it was a pair of brats that managed to cause him this much trouble was infuriating, all because he had to restrain himself for this facade the mission required. But this had gone on long enough, with a runaway pulling a poor mans shigan it shouldn't be a big deal if a surgeon went to work with tools from that family line. If anything he might just need to eliminate some more witnesses, assuming that anyone would still be foolish enough to not run away from this battle in this tent.

"Shiken!" The punch that flew at Kai was one that the ironman was just barely able to dodge, by pushing off on Roque's chest. His legs were so weak though that he was about fall flat on his ass. Kai was powerless to avoid the attack though, the force of the blow sent it flying over a distance and it caught Kai straight in the chest. 

"Agh!" Blood sprayed from his mouth, before he was sent barreling down in the direction of Sam. "Shiken!" The next blast came straight at here, the surprised Sam who was caught off guard by how quickly the tables had turned around again. Sam slashed at the attack, expecting to deflect it, upon contact it blew apart violently. The force directed in all directions and throwing her off balance and powerless to escape Roque who had launched himself in the direction of Sam.

She switched back to the gun form and proceeded to combine trying to keep herself from falling over while firing straight at the human missile that was coming at her. "Tekkai!" He used the momentum of his launch with now his hardened body to not only blow straight through her salvo, but run her over like a truck. Roque dispelled the technique moments after hitting her, clawing at the ground to slow himself down again and turned around. A smirk on his face as he saw the scene before him.

Both brats on their backs, battered and bloody. Kai's legs were wrecked, probably had a few cracked ribs to go with the beyond all the other damage he had taken on this nightmarish day. Sam wasn't doing much better, that wrecking ball that just slammed right into her had messed her up. "Doesn't look like you two will be much of a problem after that."


----------



## Cooli (Mar 26, 2013)

*Devereux Jackson|Baterilla, South Blue*

Introduction ? Act I: You Don?t Know Jack! Part 2

_Two Days Later . . . _

Ever since the incident with the marines a few days ago, Jackson had been forced to work his ass off in order to pay the debt he incurred with the restaurant. He served as a waiter, a cashier, a delivery boy, he had to load and unload supplies, and he even had to clean the latrines, and man, were they god-awful. Even though Jackson complained and tried to skip out numerous times, he eventually did the work, although against his will.

Hey gramps, I?m going on break. It was a slow day, and there were not a lot of customers today and everyone who was there had already been provided with service.

?Sure thing. You?ve been working hard. Keep up the good work, and you will have your charges paid in no time. I might even hire you full time! Ha! Ha!? The manager laughed as he wiped a glass cup dry and hung it up in the rack. Jackson made a declining comment before exiting through the back door.

_15 minutes later . . . _

?BOSS!? One of the employees came running through the front door out of breath and sweating heavily. ?BOSS! T-THEY?RE COMING!? the employee was still huffing and puffing.

?Calm down, man! Catch your breath.? Said the manager. The employee took a few deep breaths to try to calm himself down. ?There we go. Now tell son, who is coming??

?The marines! The marines are heading this way! And Captain Kenjo is with them!? a shocked expression came across the managers face, but he quickly regained his composure.

?No need to worry. We can handle this.? Despite his calm tone and demeanor, he knew that if Captain Kenjo was coming, things probably would not end well. However, he needed to keep a positive face in front of his employees. If a panic broke out, things would become worse than they already are.

_5 minutes later . . . _

Without any warning or notice, the doors to the restaurant were kicked in, and marines quickly stormed into the restaurant. Bringing up the rear, with a slow entrance, was none other than:

*Name: Sig ?Strong Arm? Kenjo
Position: Leader of Baterilla Marine Base
Rank: Captain *

*Spoiler*: __ 




His marine jacket hangs off his shoulders and he sports a white under shirt 




*Well now, look at this shit hole . . .* the large marine stood with his arms folded as he stared with disgust at the sight of the restaurant. It was too fancy for his taste; a place only pussies would want to eat at. *Who owns this dump?* 

?I am the proprietor of this facility. May I ask why you have come to this establishment??

*I hear some of my men had their asses handed to them by someone from this piss stain of a restaurant. Is this true? * 

?Indeed. There was a scuffle not too long ago between your men and one of the patrons, and your men did not fare to well,? said the manager.

The marine captain cut his eyes towards his men with displeasure. "B-But Captain, we-" WHAM. With a swift strike, Captain Kenjo delivered a strong punch with his massive fist to the face of his subordinate. The force of the punch sent the marine rolling on the ground until he crashed into a wall unconscious. *DON?T FUCKING MAKE EXCUSES! YOU PUSSIES CAME RUNNING BACK LIKE A BITCH WITH ITS TAIL BETWEEN ITS LEGS!* Captain Kenjo was swinging his arms violently as he spoke to his men. *AND YOU CALL YOURSELVES MARINES! I SHOULD CRUSH YOU BENEATH MY HEEL WHERE YOU STAND!* the captain then turned his attention back to the manager *Give me a name! *

?I am sorry, sir, but I do not know-" the manager was cut off by a table being picked up and thrown against a wall, smashing into pieces.

*Bullshit!* Captain Kenjo was not going to settle for that answer. He wanted to let his anger out on someone, and it did not matter on whom. Even if the manager had been telling the truth, it would not have spared him this man?s wrath *Until you tell me that person?s name, my men and I are gonna tear this place up bit by bit!*

_Just Moments Before . . . _

Shortly after the marines showed up to the restaurant, one of the female employees snuck out the back to find Jackson. Jackson was sitting back on a bench, underneath the shade of a tree, a cigarette clutched between his fingers and a rag over his eyes.

?Jackson!? she called out. ?Jackson, there?s trouble!? However, Jackson did not respond. He simply sat there as if she said nothing. ?The marines are here! They?re threatening to destroy the restaurant!?

And? he asked nonchalantly as he placed the cigarette up to his lips and took a puff. He did not really care about the marines or the fact that the restaurant might be destroyed. Hell, if the restaurant were no longer around, he would not have a debt he would have to pay anymore.

??And?? What do you mean ?And?!? This entire situation is your fault! You should be the one taking responsibility for this!?

Do you see any marines making their way back here? If the old man wanted to avoid trouble, he would have sent them after them alre-

?Grrr. You Idiot!? the female employee took a trashcan and hurled it at Jackson. The impact caused Jackson and the bench to fall over. ?The manager would never willingly put anyone in danger! He?s doing this to protect you! The least you can do is return the favor!?

_Back to the Present . . . _

Inside the restaurant, the marines were ransacking the place while the employees looked on in horror, not because of the destruction of the building, but because of what was being done to the manager. Captain Kenjo was pummeling the man to a bloody pulp. After delivering another punch, the manager fell to the floor. ?P-please . . . stop this . . .?

*Humph. Only pussies beg.* Kenjo picked the manager up by the collar. *I hate pussies* rearing back, Captain Kenjo was about to deliver the finishing blow, but as his fist was coming forward, something had grabbed his arm, stopping his momentum.

I think I?m the one you?re looking for . . . Jackson had finally been convinced to give aid, and he had already succeeded in taking out the grunts that came along with the marine captain.


----------



## DVB (Mar 26, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Inside the Seaheart Pagoda, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

"CHAIN CHAIN WHIP!"

Diego called out his attack as he rapidly swung his arm and let the chain fly out to try and attack Jim. Jim took the hit in the face before he grabbed the chain and released another burst of bio-electrical energy, shocking Diego. Diego glared as he realized he needed to think of a new strategy. Meanwhile. Dr. Todd was currently fighting Jonathon and Cyler both at once. Dr. Todd was enjoying his sweet time at swing and slicing at the two as they did their best to hold up against the mad doctor/marine captain.

This left Diego against the electric eel fishman.

"Chain Chain Reversal!" Diego shouted as he shot a chain to a nearby building and was yanked it to avoid a rushing attack from Jim.

"Don't run from me!" Jim shouted before he leaped after Diego and attempted some more Electric Water Shots. Diego bended to avoid the electrified bullets of water as they pierced the building they were on. Diego saw there was a bell as they were on top of a steeple.

"Chain Chain Double Lure!" Diego said as he shot two chains, which Jim dodges. It was expected though. Diego wasn't aiming for him. The spikes at the end grabbed attachments on the bell. Diego then yanked and recalled his chains, causing the bell to get ripped out of its wooden holders and smash into Jim, who all too late realize he was duped.

Diego moved out of the way as he let the inertia of the bell hit Jim as he fell down. Diego leaped back as Jim picked up the bell and threw it onto the plaza. Jim got his grappling hook and wrapped it around Diego before shocking him again. "You can't handle my electric shocks, kid! Give up!" Jim said.

"Go. To. Hell!" Diego shouted before using a Chain Chain Fist onto Jim's face, causing him to release the grappling hook and Diego got free.

Diego shot two chains out of his arms and they embedded themseles in pieces of rubble.

"CHAIN CHAIN CLAP!" Diego shouted as he performed his new move. He swung the two chunks attached to the chains in a clapping motion to smash the eel.

Diego was gasping before he saw Jim glare at him.

"Not bad, but take THIS!" Jim said before he darted to Diego and then a kick which Diego managed to block before he saw a palm thrust hit him.

"Shock Therapy!"

Diego felt immense pain as the palm thrust not only hurt, but send a shockwave through him. The power of Fishman Karate came from the control over the water.

Then the aftershock came. A literal one as an eletrical shockwave followed the first.

Diego flew back through a building and slammed into a nearby building. Diego coughed up blood as he struggled to stand up. Jim began walking over. 

This battle was getting even more serious.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 27, 2013)

*Somewhere Underground...*

Ten opened her eyes a few times, registering what little she could make out. Wherever she was, it was dark, with only a small amount of light keeping the place barely illuminated. 

She moved her head over to one side. Her vision was foggy, and she could only make out a small figure standing several feet away. "Oh, so yer up." Ten was caught off-guard by the figure's words. The figure came into view as it approached her.


*Spoiler*: __ 



















"You're..." 

"A gnome." The little man said, stroking his beard. "I was unaware any gnomes were still alive." 

"Aye that. There're just a few families left. Me family settled here on Cinderem a few generations ago." Ten looked around. "I'm on Cinderem?"

"More like _in_. We're underneath the old forest right now." Ten gazed up at the roof of the place. It was clear they were in some sort of burrow. "I found ya washed up ashore a couple o' hours ago."

Ten was about to ask if he'd found anyone else, but stopped herself. "So...you know what I am then." The gnome smiled and gave a nod. "Aye. Don' worry though. Me people aren't strangers to fixing up machines o' all kinds. Still, I was surprised to find you all the way out here." 


There was a long pause, then Ten slowly got up to her feet, but couldn't stand all the way up due to the tunnel's low roof. "Thank you, sir..." 

"Oho, call me Tinker."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 27, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Sun Falls]​*​
[Bonds Forged; The Remix Edition]​
[The Silver Assassin]

Sam’s body shudder while it rebounded off the cobblestone street, _ ‘Well that fuckin’ hurt.’_ is thought as she lay there. This guy, he wasn’t normal. No that was normal set of techniques. No, that all screamed World Government. The Hardening his body to be capable of taking gun shots, the speed it all screamed Rokushiki. Sam slowly checks her body, making moves so small they are hardly noticed. Slowly the prognosis got worse. Her left arm, her strong arm, ached liked hell; the more she tried to move it. The more it killed her. It wasn’t broken, so that pointed to hair line fracture. She’d rather it been broken though. As the system check continued it only got better. She had at least two pulled muscles in her lower back, two broken ribs, one cracked and the rest were bruised. In the fall she had also managed to wrench her right knee… yeah she was pretty messed up. Probably not as bad as Kaiser, he looked like he was put through a meat grinder, but she was still in little condition to fight back as this agent in pirate’s clothing closed in to do whatever it was he was instructed to do. 

"Doesn't look like you two will be much of a problem after that."

The large man mused while simply popping his knuckles, all he had to do now was break their backs, load ‘em up and take them to the ship and then find Annie. Kai had proven to be the most difficult so Roque focused on him first. Turning his back on Sam he walked to the Metal-man intent on breaking what he started to break earlier. 

[Rooftop Overlooking Tent Village] 

 “Got her honey!”

Doc turned from the fight below, behind him Trixie stood Annie beside her with arms crossed and an un-amused look spread across her face.  “My, that is a scary look you have got Miss Clementine.” Doc muses, which only makes the Weapon-woman all the angrier. This guy was mocking her; at least Trixie was honest with her 

[_  “Wouldn’t do that if I were you. I hunt in the New World.”_]    

Annie shudders as she thought back on it, this woman just busting into the room after she had beaten Fang.  “Take her back to the Wave Cutter…” Annie’s gaze had fallen pass Doc to the battle below. Looked as if Sam and Kia were about to be killed by some monstrous looking Pirate.  “Oh, don’t worry about that, it’ll be handled shortly.” Doc firmly states, that mocking tone all but gone. Annie felt a chill run up her spine. This fellow was much, much stronger than Trixie.  “You gonna help them?”,  “They’re fine at the moment.”,  “Don’t look that way to me hun.” 

Doc turned back to the action below, and that grin fell from his face,  “Get her to the ship.”

[Tent Graveyard]

Sam had forced her way back to her feet, her weapon held to her side,  “Su-secret Cru…crimson … Tech- tech…” it was hard to speak as she tried to force more energy from her already taught muscles This was going to kill her, but it was worth it, she’d save that idiot and maybe bring some redemption to her family name. At least Jen would marry with little burden. As Sam tensed her muscle her world suddenly went white, then black as she is dragged back to the ground.  “Oh my… that was dangerous…” Doc states appearing beside a heavily bandaged Sam, a hand atop his hat. Roque stops, his large meaty hand just inches from Kai. Turning he is confronted with a hat wearing man.  “What hell are you doing here; I’m supposed to be the only agent here.” he bites, but Doc merely returns the question with a smile. Who was this fucker; he didn’t even have the decency to answer the question.

 “You CP9?”,  “No”,  “Then you’re just another victim then.”,  “And you’re about as bright as a ten pound box of hammers.” the two just stare at one another for several seconds. The rapid exchange of speech had pissed Roque off even more. This guy took him for a fool, and the anger that twisted his face showed his contempt.  “Oh my, such a scary look. I’m shakin’.” Doc muses, which only pissed Roque off more, if that was even possible.  “I’ll show you scary!” he yells bursting into a sprint.  “Don’t”,  “Shikan!” Roque’s fist slammed into Doc’s body and buried deeply into it. A smile slipped across the ‘Pirate’s’ face. He was originally worried that this man may be tough to have so much bravado.  “Bye-bye” Roque’s eyes widen as tendrils of linen floated around him. W-who was this guy?!  “Curse of the Pharaoh” 

[Later]

Kneeling down to Kai Doc lets a long whistle out.  “Still awake are we? Now that is…”,  “Scary, right?” Kai coughs, blood seeping pass his teeth, having heard this man say it enough. Who was he kidding? It was obvious he was probably the strongest person in the South Blue.  “… ‘fraid this is gunna hurt, but it’s easier to carry ya if you are out.” Doc states jabbing a finger onto Kai’s throat, the sudden unrelenting pain only lasts a split second. Then Darkness. 

[Both Sam and Kai later Awaken on the Wave Cutter, injured but safe. Annie, Xia and Chun-Li were there too. They and a handful of others on Sun Falls are the only people that truly know what happened there. Though the rest of the world would only believe the Marine Cover Story.]


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 27, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Flash Back*

*[The Glorious Bastards, The Inglorious One…]*​

[Big Trouble in lil Wano]​​
*A long time ago. In a country far, far away….*

 “It was three months ago, on an Island not too far from here.” 

* I like mine better.*

 “You’re the Narrator, you’re not supposed to have a preference to a lie >:[“

*Fine, well do it your way >.>*

-----

Cyrus walked along a narrow coble stone street, his arms were folded behind his head and a stalk of straw was sticking out of his mouth. A sour look crossed his features. He normally chewed on Willow Reeds but he couldn’t find any, and the people here didn’t seem all that friendly either. The stares he got reminded him a lot of the last island he was on, but at least they would humor bartering with him. Cyrus paused in the street and looked up to the roof tops.  “You can come down now; I know you’ve been following me for quite some time.” he states to the shadows. A low wind blows, but nothing happens, the straw that Cyrus is chewing on bends, was these people serous? He could hear them, and smell them. 

 “If you’re trying to be ninja, you at least need to stay down wind of me, and move when I move to cover your own sounds…” 

 “You’re good stranger.” Cyrus turns to the voice; a man in dark clothing was standing in the shadows adjacent to him. The man wore very little in terms of protection, but he had a small arsenal of weapons on him. At least that is what Cyrus’ nose told him. The only thing he saw was the small hand guard-less sword strapped on the man’s back.  “Why have you been following me?” is asked, Cyrus showed indifference in his tone and features, but deep down he was ready to act, if this man was going to attempt anything.  “To distract you.” the man states plainly, not trying to cover the fact at that moment. Cyrus’ eyes widen, the shadow of a net was already on him. As it wrapped him, he quickly feels the weakening sensation. It was seastone. ‘crap’. Cyrus fell to his knees and his fur slowly started to retract. Revealing a tanned body with lanky yet quick limbs; weakly pulling at the net he looks to the man, a smile can be seen etching across his lips.

 “Take him back to the base.”​
[Later]

-SPLASH-

Cyrus’ eyes snap open, struggling water ran down his face, he still felt drained while he shook about.  “Don’t make so much noise.” the man from before states as he walked up to Cyrus, that smile still spread across his lips.  “We decided to tie you to a chair with that seastone laced net, just in case you tried anything funny.” the man stated pulling Cyrus’ gaze up by cupping his chin with a gloved hand.  “What do you want with me?” is asked, though at this point he could go for a nap, that seastone sure was doing its job.  “That isn’t an easy question to ask Mr. Cross.” the man pauses to take in the shock that spread across Cyrus’ face.  “Yes, I know who and what you are.” the man states pulling his hand free and Cyrus pulled his eyes to the ground,  “I wasn’t”,  “I don’t care what is, or isn’t true. I need your help.” is bit cutting the Hare-man off.

 “There are easier ways to ask people that kind of stuff without kidnapping them.” Cyrus bit back, the man merely laughed.  “You’re notorious for being indifferent to people that ask you to help them out, and we’re Nihonese.” the man laughed as more ninja entered the room.  “Since you’re taking a load off, why not hear me out.” he asks, squatting so that he is face to face with the Cyrus.  “Do I have a choice?”,  “I can cut your head off.”,  “I think I have time to listen.” A strained silence fell over the group, then the lead ninja burst out laughing, this Cyrus was a riot. 

 “I’ll just cut to the chase; we hired a mercenary last week to help us stamp our enemies out. See we’re in a bit of a ‘war’ and the idiot we hired was stupid and hot headed. He got himself pretty banged up after we hired him…. Over some woman, it wasn’t even our enemies he was beat up by…” the man states, a sick look on his face,  “The fool was drunk, so they just beat the shit out of him, worse part is our enemies know that we’ve been looking for mercs for a while and they’ve been on a massive recruit drive here lately.” he continues, Cyrus pulled his head from his downward gaze,  “What does this have to do with me; I’m a drifter not a killer.” he states.  “That doesn’t matter; all I want you to do is fight in his place, and cause a ruckus. You can do whatever; just don’t leave people in a condition to fight back.” he returned, that look turning deadly.  “And if I refuse?” the question brings a grin…  “Well, I know you don’t fear death, so that is pointless. You have no family or friends here either. So again a moot point… but we do have… her”  the man said pointing to the corner of the room.



 “Her name is Bertha Ray, and she hasn’t had the pleasure of a man’s company in a long… long time.” Cyrus sweat dropped tears forming in the corner of his eyes.  “I don’t have to kill?”,  “Nope, just give them a little hell so we can operate.” 

[Later]



 “Why am I wearing this?” Cyrus states holding his arms out.  “You’re name is Masaaki Mugen, or that is who our mutual foe thinks you are… rumors spread fast around here.”,  “I need a drink”,  “Oh, and you’ll need to stay human, my superiors are still on the superstitious side.”~~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 27, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*East Blue , The Palace*​
*Bimu Bimu Drill*​

Rebecca fearlessly sailed towards Cyrus, steering the fiercely rocking ship as it swayed and rocked, threatening to deposit the Wrecking Crew's members into the sea. Bazoo nudged her aside, and took her place, shouting, "We need to get out of here!" Rebecca shoved him back, shouting, "Not without Cy! He just saved us all you miserable rug!"

Bazoo huffed, and nodded, furry legs shaking as he continued towards the colossal Titan. In the distance it looked as if they were nearing some high mountainous island. He shivered, wondering how they'd survive this reckless scenario. If only he could get high one last time... 

Dodo was speeding towards the ship, giant waves of mightily flicked ocean water split by Cyrus' incredible attack. The watery trident's center prong was demolished, and two of the prongs split in two to form blurring walls of clear liquid on either side of the Wrecking Crew's roughly sailing ship. The wind blasted by, blowing the ship into a swing topsy-turvy while halting it's rapid approach. Everyone on deck shouted or screamed, grabbing something to prevent a quick fall when the ship was momentarily upside down. High above them, the remaining spear of Titan's flew overhead, shooting off into the sky.

Titan hadn't budged, in awe of the feat. The giant thought to himself, To pull off something like that... worse, in the state he's in... My technique can split an entire warship in two with ease! What was his name...? Cyrus. If I don't kill him now... what sort of monster will he become in the future?! I need to get rid of him, *now*!"

A large droplet remaining on Titan's fingertip... was flung a flick of Titan's hand. When his attack which truly resembled the speed of an actual bullet was shot the enormous monstrosity roared out, "Poseidon's Bullet!"

Dodo squawked, nearly losing the grip he had on Cyrus when the attack struck them both. They went flying, but Dodo held on. Despite the pain the bird was in, it refused to release the hare-man, knowing full well what it'd do. Dodo soon lost consciousness, nearly dropping Cyrus and falling itself...

Kane, meanwhile, fired drills from the ship's cannon after the crew splashed violently back onto the sea, the entire thing squeaking from misuse. The drills had to travel quite a distance to hit Titan, but his upper body was far tougher than his tentacles, and the unstoppable menace remained unharmed.

"It's over..." Bazoo realized, lowering his hat to his heart. 

"No! We'll make it, Captain Bazoo!" Manni dramatically shouted, even as their doom waited in the distance, still filling a generous amount of the horizon.

"Bimu... bimu... net..."


A soft spread version of his beam shot upward, catching Cyrus and Dodo. The two fell, then, their soaked bodies thudding onto the drenched deck. Rebecca hugged Cyrus, thanking Zy... which she was embarrassed to do. Was there no limit to his abilities? She found herself feeling hope for the first time in a long time. These two... they made her feel... safe. She almost blushed at the thought of it. It'd be so long... was such a feeling okay? Did she have to continue to be so strong on her own...? No, maybe not...










​
Zy's feet dragged as he inched his way to the bow. His head was drooping and shoulders hung slumped. Purple bangs hiding his face, when the wet strands swept to the side from another harsh breeze, a magenta eye glared at Titan... full of life. His broken bones, his pale body, his beaten and battered flesh... none of that mattered. No one touched his belongings. No one touched crew.

"This ship... is a Palace... and I... am the King of it..." Zy spoke in a hoarse voice, his words barely above whisper. His own crew could barely hear him, but they faced the captain, wondering what he was getting at. Another ego trip maybe...?

Zy was two steps from hell. A breath away from death's door. He'd surely die tonight. He wouldn't, however, permit the others to die. That now included a certain long eared hare.

"Impudent little pirate... He can barely stand, and yet he continues to defy me? I don't get it. Escape is futile, but they struggle endlessly. These maggots. Their existence is now an eyesore to me. I don't know what you're mumbling, but this is the end for you all."

After scooping water into a palm Titan began flicking it. Every streak of salt water hit the hardest beam shield Zy could muster followed by extra layers of his beam energy. It resulted in water exploding before it hit the ship or his crew, but also Zy staggering backwards with each blow. Though the water stopped the windforce of the intense attacks made it through, blasting Zy off balance and sending the Wrecking Crew stumbling.












"Bimu... Bimu... no..." Zy muttered in an eerily calm voice. He then nearly passed out, nearing death... nothing remained between him and life but the voices and flashing faces of his newly acquired friends.

"Kane Newman! I will pierce the heavens!"

"Huff... huff..."

"Hey, Beam-butt. What's up?"

"Huff... huff..."

"Hmm.. you ever heard of Helen Swann? I'll show her, someday..."

"Huff... huff..."

"Oda damn I say ODA DAMN that's some good honey...*sniff*"

"Huff... huff..."

"You're the worst...!"

"Huff... huff..."

"Are you going to tell them...?"

"Bimu... Bimu... noooo....!"​
Zidane's eyes lit with a flicker of a momentary indescribable rage, that Will of D resurfacing and squeezing the last bit of life from his wrecked body as he swept his glowing hands past one another and shouted, 



*
"BEAM... DRILL... CANNON...!!!!"*​
His revised Bimu Bimu Ha thundered out mightily and Zy was sent falling onto his ass, bouncing as the wildly spinning beam shot at the gargantuan tyrant known as Titan. 

"Hmm...? That again? Not another stupid beam. Does he think some heat is enough to stop me?! That thing couldn't pierce my left nut. No more games, I'll crush them for sure after this! Wait, what in the...? It's coming faster! Son of bitch! Dodge it!" 

Titan began moving as the wildly swirling beam continued picking up speed, moving faster and faster until it spun towards him at a maddening speed. *"Wait? Why am I fleeing? I'll never flee from some nameless rookie's pitiful attack! COME AT ME!"* 

Titan spread his arms, no longer seeking to escape the beam's trajectory as it shot across the ocean. Titan resolved to take it to the chest, and then finish them off with two more tridents. At the last moment Zy snapped the destructive attack upward and Titan's eyes widened, thinking, Shit! It switched direction?!

Zy halfheartedly grinned as the spinning beam nailed the center of Titan's forehead, and the ginormous head of the ocean deep's predator jerked from the piercing impact. No... I... the prince... of the sea... they'll... father... god damn... him...!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Titan's head slumped forward as he slowly swallowed by the voracious ocean's deep blue depths like a sinking island of octo-bull. Zy also fell, forward instead of backwards. He'd given his all... it was enough... surely it was enough, wasn't it...? Did he take that big, perverted, sinister fucker down with him...? He could only hope. As Zy hit the deck he breathed his last breath, dying with a smile as a soft cheek bumped against the floor boards.

"He... he did it..." Manni whispered. "That bitch-boy really did it!"

"_They_ did it." Rebecca corrected, eyes narrowing.

"We _all_ did it." Kane clarified, a drill-fist raised and spinning. "It is a good day for the Wreckers."

"Uh, guys?" Tengu interrupted them. "He ain't breathing."

Koaj hurried over, dropping to her knees to shake the silent Zy. She quickly went to work, doing all she could for the deceased rookie. Rebecca's jaw sank in shock and grief. It was all her fault...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 27, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

_*End of a nightmare( continued post )*​_

*"Damn... you...!"* Titan's distant but unmistakably clear voice sent a chill racing through the spine of the conscious Wrecking Crew members. 

"No... that's just not possible... I can't... he's unstoppable... even after all of that... Wow, this is so fucked up... I can't even laugh dude..." Manni bitterly said, her eyes now full of hopelessness.

"He's alive, barely." Koaj looked up from mouth-to-mouth resuscitation to calmly say. "Comatose, but alive... Bazoo, get us out of here." 

"..." The big shaking bear wet the floorboards, and not with sea water or tears. He couldn't think. He couldn't even breathe. Like a deer in headlights, he was frozen.

"Watch them!" Rebecca shouted, laying Cyrus to Zy's side as she ran to take the helm, steering the ship best she could.

Manni quickly ran, helping to using the navigation skills she learned from Bazoo to help her sister out. The wind was picking up, and a storm in the distance was forming. It was difficult to tell if Titan was the cause of it by using some new unorthodox finisher, or if it was simply a stroke of bad luck.

"Take position, guys! Let's get out of this in..." Kane slowly faced the direction the 'monitor' would be in, perplexing the other crew members as he finished with, "_one piece_." 

Shaking her head as the gray clouds filled the distant sky and lightning raced overhead, a few crew members cringed at the thunder. The already tumultuous waves grew increasingly agitated, and it wasn't long before rain joined in. The crew wasn't concerned with that, though. The massive sea giant pursuing them was a far more pressing issue.

Rebecca sailed for the nearest land mass, hoping to lose Titan in the rocks. Considering he was approximately the size of an Elbaf giant at this point, his maximum size, she figured they could lose him in the rocks. The young chef winced, crashing into solid rock and lightly damaging the ship in the process. The chef blinked when she found herself pushed aside by Bazoo who yelled, "I-I've got this! Help the others attack! Try to slow him down!"

Rebecca reluctantly nodded, and went to the others. It was pointless of course. There would be no slowing Titan down by conventional means, but Zy's last attack left him slowly pursuing the group. 

Titan reached for them at the end of his approach, an enormous hand seen high in the sky which slammed down with a mighty splash. The Wrecking Crew hit the deck as the water rose significantly in one giant wave generated by Titan's last ditch effort to slay them. 

"Hold on guys! It's going to be a wild one!" Bazoo shouted as the ship rode the rising wave to the highest point. Manni clutched the railing as she shouted, "Ha! This must be what surfacing is like! Suck on that, you stupid fish head!" 

The storm raged above the fleeing pirates, and Bazoo gritted his sharp teeth in a refusal to let them die after they came so far. He navigated his way skillfully to avoid crashing into the hazardous rock formations, preventing any further potential collisions that appeared while the high wave lowered to the rest of the ocean's thrashing surface.

_ *"WRECKING CREWWWW!!!"*_​
The infuriated cry for vengeance echoed for miles, touching each member of the crew in a different way. It was a haunting reminder of the terror they narrowly escaped. The hateful promise of an unavoidable clash in the future...
_
*Days later...*_

"..." Zy stared at the ceiling, his body completely covered in bandages. Including his mouth. Koaj's handiwork no doubt. "Mmmphhh!"

He tried to move, but failed. Fuck... now that hurt. He was alive though. Somehow he made it...

"Hey Cap'n... we're nearing a familiar place. Two friends of mine are there, the Wrong Brothers."

"Fhha fhrruunnn fhruffuhs...?" Zy poorly replied.

"Yeah... with them around, well... let's just say our recent problems may not be an issue anymore. We'll probably be able to fly. Anyhoo, entering the channel now so I need to get back to position. I'll let you know when we're there. Rest easy, Cap'... you earned it."

Zy's eyes shut, and he sighed. Blinking, he noticed a milk shake and straw set for him. Must be from Rebecca. Aw, how nice. Zy struggled, wiggling his bandaged body towards it only for Dodo's eye to twinkle. Don't you dare you little fucker!

"..." Slurp. Delicious.

"YOU LITTLE BIG HEADED BALL OF FEATHERS I'LL RIP YOU A FUCKING PART!" Zy screamed, tossing and turning as he ripped his bandages and started bleeding rapidly. "Owowowowowow!"

"Sigh, keep still dummy.." Koaj muttered while slapping on her surgeon's glove. "This is gonna hurt you a lot more than it'll hurt me."

_"GUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"_

So ends another chapter in the journey of the Wrecking Crew... with new bonds formed( in particular a lethal drifting hare ), they head towards their next adventure. What does fate have in store for the pirating world's chaotic demolition crew...?

Stay tuned~










​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 27, 2013)

*Trade and Mike on clover cove*

"Well any last words Micheal ?" "These ropes are a little tight and could I get a burger or something I'm starved over here !" Soliare laughed "For a criminal you're a funny one, I hope for your sake they have stand-up in hell." Soliare rose his saber in the arm signaling the marines to take aim, they were all in a line ready to shoot Mike to death. Mike closed his eyes hard. 

"Well if it has to end like this...."

"READY!"

"I guess my only regret......"

AIM ! 

"Is not seeing that place....."

"FIR-AHHHHHHHH"

Suddenly a boy in a Red Costume came over the fence with a Tricycle."Wow I don't remember these things being so hard to stop." The boy looked around confused. "Uhh, what the hell are you all doing here ?" 

"THAT'S WHAT WE SHOULD BE ASKING YOU !" Everyone said in unison. 

(What the hell's up with this guy ?) 

The boy looked Mike up and down. "Hey why are you strapped here dude ?"  "Defending.....what I believe in." 

The boy sported a warm wide grin. "That's all I needed to hear ! Who's got the key to your chains ?" "The tall one the left. But watch out for the guy with the mustache he's quick." "Got it !"  The boy ran at the tall one on the left and he rushed back. "You runt I'll teach you to jerk around adult marines like this !" He pulled out a pair of spiked knuckles and swung at the boy, he was able to duck and he punched the main in the abdomen. "Tch don't think your too fast to get hit !~SPIKED STRAIGHT !

He hit the boy hard with his weaponized fist propelling him back at Mike. He manged to tear up part of his mask exposing a new bloody gash and red hair. 
_"I played a trick on you~ "_

He managed to grab his key in the quick scuffle, he hurried to unlock Mike's chains. 

Eiago looked at Soliare, embarrassed over what had just happened to him. "Sorry sir I-" "Enough!" Soliare now seething with anger. "The only way these brats are getting out of this is if it's as mincemeat pie ! ATTACK!" All the marines rushed over. 

"Say why are you doing this for me."

"Well...I don't think you...deserve to die..because what you did is something I would do..."

"NOW SHUT UP AND GET READY TO FIGHT !" The boy manged to unlock his chains. A devilish grin appeared on Mike's face, after a long exhale.

"I'M GONNA RIP YOU BASTARDS TO SHREADS !" ​


----------



## kluang (Mar 28, 2013)

Bombera clenched his fist and the sound fire crackers comes from his fist and it turn red. Bombera looks at his fist and he smiles. He looks at Ten who is charging towards him. Bombera clench his fist harder and waits, wait until Ten is in range and he punch Ten with all his might.

*BOOM*

The explosion is louder and stronger and brighter then before and for the first time, Ten is knock down on the floor. Bombera looks Ten who rolls on the ground, shock that someone knocks him down, 

He quickly back on his feet and once again Bombera floored him. Bombera continue to pummels Ten's face with his explosive fist again and again again. Finally Bombera stops and sees Ten lie motionlessly on the floor. Suddenly the he opens his eyes and grab Bombera by the neck , strengthening his grip, intending to break his neck. Bombera in desperation pummels Ten in hopeing for him to loosen his grip and finally he did and Bombera rolls out to safety, cough and and try to breath. He looks at Ten and his face is wreck by his explosive fist.

"Dabaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!!!!!!" shout Ten and Bombera shows him his middle finger. "One more time."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Open Seas]​*​
[Paradise May be Lost, but it?s People Live!]​
[The Devil?s Luck? Or the Madman?s Curse?]

There it was, for just a split second Cyrus saw it. The look of sheer awe in the giant?s eyes, the disbelief that his attack. His mighty ending blow was averted, defeated. Cyrus flashed the flabbergasted behemoth a quick grin; a nod to the fact that he realized that he had surprised the monster. Then all went numb. Unable to grip the small bird any longer Cyrus slowly slipped toward the sea. But Dodo would have none of it; he didn?t come all this way to lose his wing man. With a flipping spin he plummets at an alarming speed. Cyrus was still keenly aware of his surroundings, he wished that the bird would just shoo, there was no need to worry about this old broken down Hare, and it needed to get back to the ship. Just leave me, and go Cyrus thinks.

Dodo was as strong as any man, stronger maybe, and in a flash he had Cyrus by the body, its tiny feet squeezing his flesh the small feathered fiend fires like a scalded hound back to the ship. Finally shaking his surprise Titan growls, he couldn?t let any of these people get away, get stronger. This had to end. A drop of water would be the brute?s ending blow. With a flick of his colossal wrist the attack is fired off with reckless abandon, Titan had never found himself so desperate to do anything, let alone to kill insects. Cyrus sees the assault coming, so holding his breath he uses what little energy he had left. What energy he could pry from his beaten body to throw his legs into a spin. Dodo squawks wildly as he is spun head over heels. The brunt of the water bullet hits Cyrus, but it was so large that it too hit the much smaller bird on the wrap around. 

Dodo lets out another anguished screech before tumbling radically out of control. This was it; the sea was opening up its arms to embrace him. Soon his life would be over. Closing his eyes Cyrus for a second time that day stilled himself for death?s icy embrace. What, what was that light getting in the way? This warmth? Mom? No Cyrus, don?t be silly but on that note you?ll be reunited with your family soon enough. 

-Thud-  

 ?Umph? with a small grunt Cyrus rolls, breaking free of the net?s warmth. If it wasn?t for Rebecca?s inhuman strength he may have rolled straight off the ship. Trembling she can only look to Zy, mouthing a thank you her voice couldn?t muster. Cupped in her arm?s Cyrus manages to open a weary eye. Her blurry form slowly comes into view. He tries to move an arm, but finds his body heavy and unresponsive. Yep, that Requiem did it; he knew he wasn?t ready to use it. Not strong enough to withstand its power. Every muscle in his arms and chest were torn.

*LUB-DUB*

There was defiantly a commotion going on, but it was all a mix of sound to him as his world grew all the darker. It almost sounded like joy was muddled in with the chaos. Internally Cyrus smiled, seemed that Zy had done it, done the impossible and took that big oaf down. 

*LUB---DUB*

They were free of that monster?s tirade, out of his grasp. He was done for and well, Cyrus felt he wasn?t doing too much better. He could feel his life slowly slipping him, his blood seeping pass reopened wounds. No, he had to hold on. 

*LUB-----DUB*

He couldn?t do it to her, not to her. Not die in her arms.

*LUB----------DUB*

He couldn?t leave her with the guilt that she?d surely feel, go girl. Put me down he thinks as he feels his heart weakening.

*LUB*

Something stirs, Cyrus didn?t know what it was, but he felt himself being placed on the deck. Good; she didn?t need to be around for what was coming next. Soft darkness, the sword of Hattanzo that was firmly held in a white knuckled grip now softly falls free with a soft ting~

*Dub*

Nothing 














Then as sudden as the morning sun a bright light flashes, and Cyrus finds himself standing in a room. The walls were a soft light blue and clouds that looked as if they were painted by children littered them. In the center of the room a large mirror stood. The Hare is left confounded. If this was death it wasn?t what he was expecting. * ?Come?* a voice suddenly rang out catching him by surprise.  ?Wh-who?s there?? is asked in return, as he spun to see if anyone else was in the room. * ?Hehehehe, don?t be like that come.?* the voice replies a sinister air about it.  ?Where, where do you want me to go?? is asked, Cyrus still confused. * ?The mirror Cyrus, the mirror.?*  is the cackling reply. A untrusting look crosses his features, but what else was he going to do? Sleep? Cyrus cautiously approaches it, not knowing what to expect but upon reaching it he sees only blackness. He quickly realizes his mistake it was the back of it, so he circled around. 

What he then sees freezes him to the core.  ?Wh? no, what are you?? he asks. Staring back from the other side of the looking glass was the most ghastly of sights. A monstrously deformed Hare, bone grown in to sharp points and fur as dark as the depths, jagged teeth grinned back at him in a Cheshire smile, bone was even laced through its ear. Its demonically red eyes peering deeply into his very soul, * ?I?m you.?* it replies floating there. Cyrus stared in a stupor, what did this thing just say? * ?Well, to be more precise. I?m the real you. The you, you locked away afraid of what I?d do.?* it adds waving a hand dismissively.  ?If you?re me, there where am I?? is asked, Cyrus didn?t recognize this place. The Hare in the mirror laughed as if something Cyrus said was funny. * ?Isn?t it obvious? Where in your pretty little head?. Well let?s say subconscious as that would be more accurate.?* is replied.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 28, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Paradise Lost; Awakening]​​
Cyrus gave the mirrored monster a strange look, * ?Don?t look at me like that, you?re the one in control. This place is too placid for me. Girly even.?* it states looking around. *  ?Hey, I?ve got an idea. Why don?t you use that.?* the twisted mirror Cyrus states pointing at Cyrus? right hand. Looking down the Hare sees the sword of Hattanzo, now where did that come from? * ?Take it, put it in the slot over my head and twist it.?* is stated that twisted visage pointing to a notch in the top of the mirror. Slowly it all made sense to the Hare, he recognized that voice, his voice.  ?I?m not letting you back out. You think I?m that na?ve?? the mirror image laughs. * ?Oh, trying to protect the whore? I can beat Titan, you used the wrong technique and still, you didn?t use it right. You could have done so much more with that Requiem.?* is cackled a forked tongue flicking. 

 ?She isn?t a whore.? Cyrus replies with anger, but his twisted doppelganger only chuckles, * ?Well, she?s certainly no virgin, let me out. I won?t kill her. I like my bitches well versed anyway. Come on, I?ll do what you are too afraid? make her ours plus I?ll find who wrecked our lives. Something you can?t hope to do.?* he hisses, but Cyrus shakes his head,  ?I?m not going to be responsible for making her relive that mess.? is firmly bit as Cyrus turned away. * ?Well, it?s really not matter anyway. I?ll be out soon enough.?* Cyrus turns as the beast laughs. A finger touches the mirror and it cracks. * ?Every time Cyrus, you pull on my anger. You strengthen me. The snake.?* the crack grows larger as he moved his finger away. * ?Your first fight with Titan.?* another crack forms when he presses against the coated glass. * ?Your fight after being healed.?* another press and another crack. * ?Requiem of the Phoenix?* the largest crack of all forms off that one.

* ?Each time you give me more power and more strength. Soon I can get out myself, and I?ll make that whore mine as I strip the flesh off little Manni?s bones. Of course the rest of your friends will have to die first. Maybe I?ll start with that Zidane.?* Cyrus started to jump at that comment, but an awful shout blared through his inner self.            


_ *"WRECKING CREWWWW!!!"*_​
The mirror cracks further, a look of anger so palpable crosses the other Cyrus? face,  * ?NOOOOO!?* is roared as the mirror explodes inward. In a hurricane Cyrus is sucked into the darkness and again, nothing. ~~

[With Zidane and Koaj]


_"GUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"_​
The good doctor set to work closing wounds and replacing bandages, as she worked the room grew silent, a twinkle in Zy?s eyes.  ??? the doctor gives him a passing glance wrapping his chest for a second time.  ?What?? is asked, but she knew what Zy wanted.  ?Oh, for Oda?s sake, not that again. I told you I wasn?t going to?.? the look in the young captain?s eyes told her that he wouldn?t let her leave until she complied.  ?Fine >.>? she huffed rummaging through her medic bag.  ?You were right; you had more broken bones than he did.? she growls in annoyance that she was feeding this boy?s ego. A grin slipped across Zy?s lips.  ?That only proves that his bones aren?t as brittle as yours.? she adds cutting at that inflated ego just a bit. A frown crosses Zy?s face that hurt worse than anything Titan did to him. 

 ?Oh and he has denser muscle mass too, your cuts were deeper as you predicted.? she adds with a sadistic grin cut even more into that ego.  ?Over all though, I?ll say it?s a tie. While you have more broken bones and deeper cuts, he had more cuts and this.? she states putting a jar beside Zy?s bed. It had a handful of bullets in it. Coated in a dark blood.  ?I dug those out of him.? she states as she turned, she was done patching his wounds. Zy watched her leave the room, he wanted to ask her, but his pride wouldn?t let him.  ?I don?t know.? she replied anticipating his question.  ?It depends on if he wants to live now, his body is patched? that venom did a number on his system? I?m not sure what type it is, the best I can compare it to is Alabasta Pit Viper?? she replies a glance given before she turns the corner. From the hall her voice trailed 

 ?Speaking of poison, I?ve seen some weird protein builds. But the stuff in your system I can?t even finds a comparison to, what is ?? as Koaj turned the corner she stops. Her face bumps into something soft, squishy and round. Her face turns a little red, she knew what it was. A breast.  ?It?s Basilisk Venom? Zy?s eyes widen, he knew that voice. How long had the bitch been standing there? Koaj looks up and sees beautiful blonde hair and elegant frames that highlighted icy blue eyes. Dianna ?the Crimson Illusion ?Fang, First Mate of the Wreckers.  ?Isn?t that right, Zany-pooh.? the blonde asks looking his way, a grin set about her soft lips. ~~~

[Darkness] 

_An intense heat burned; even in this pitch blackness a faint orange can be seen. A chocking smoke could be smelt and tasted. Where was he? Suddenly a man?s face comes into view, his face held his way by a very familiar gloved hand. It looked as if he was pleading, but his worlds couldn?t reach Cyrus, no. Please don?t kill him is mentally pleaded. But Cyrus didn?t have control over his own body. He feels a soft warm trickle. It was blood; he?d driven a deadly looking blade in to the man?s neck. Oda be cursed, how did that beast get loose? He swore he wouldn?t let that monster out. The buildings started to move as he discarded the body no? he was moving, and despite the carnage and chaos around him, his thoughts turned to Rebecca, what did the monster do to her and the rest of his friends? He even found himself worrying about that cowardly bear. 

A scream from the left blares, and he turns his head as he bounded on feet. There in a reflection of a window he saw it. For just a brief second? it was blue. What was that?_ ~~~~

-Crackling Pop-

It was so loud, Cyrus opens an eye. Everything was blurry, where was he now? A room? His head slowly turns, across from him sitting in a chair was Rebecca asleep. In her arms Manni slept too. Well at least Oda was kind? wait, why were they dead? What sick joke was this? Did Titan kill them too? After what horrors? After trying to move a realization hit him, he was still fairly alive? that or all he believed about being dead was a lie, dead wasn?t supposed to feel pain. Yet there it was. Zy must have done it. He must have beaten that monster. A grin, that pained him to make, crossed his lips as he allowed his heavily bandaged body to lie back down.   ~~~~~  

[Later]

Rebecca stirs, her eyes (still full of sleep) slowly focus. A shallow gasp follows, Cyrus? bed was empty. Gently she lays Manni in the chair and begins to search for the Hare-man.  ~~~~~~

[Above Deck] 

Cyrus leaned on the railing, his bandages soaked in blood, his tattered robe draped over his shoulders. His wounds had reopened, but he had to get out of that bed as only Oda knew how long he?d been out. Still in his human form he slowly rubbed at the stubble on his face, that messy brown heir covering his features.  ?You shouldn?t be up yet.? 

It was Rebecca?s voice; she was now standing very close to him.  ?I?m sorry.? he replies to the girl?s frustration.  ?What are you apologizing for?? she asks, still feeling guilty over all they went through for her sake.  ?I wanted to tell you, but.. my??

 ?Glad to see your fever broke.? a voice interrupted, it was Koaj her arms crossed over her chest and a very angry look crossing her features. Cy?s whole body froze and soon he collapses, his face rebounding off the railing breaking his nose again.  ?That was uncalled for, he is still hurt!? Rebecca scolds, an orb of dark blood floating above Koaj?s fingers. She had quickly drawn enough blood to cause the Hare-man to collapse.   ?I didn?t clear him to leave his bed?. What don?t give me that look, if all those injuries didn?t kill him, something that pitiful won?t either?? Koaj pauses now that she thought about it. Both Zy and Cyrus were monsters in their own right. She knew strong people, but none of them would have lived through what these two did. It made her shudder.   ?Bring him.? she states playing with the blood. Rebecca gives her a furious look,  ?You?re the one that knocked him out.? she growls, Koaj merely rolled her eyes.   ?You?re the only one of the two of us that can splinter a hard oak table with a single punch. Don?t complain and get him. Doctor?s orders.? ~~~~~~~

[Below Deck]

 ?Why did you punch him Becca!? Manni asks prodding at the Hare-man?s broken nose. ~~~~~~~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
_The Black Swordsman_
Restaurant 
________

I walked back to my hotel, tired. Walking back, I hear my stomach rumble. Now that I thought about it, I missed lunch to attend that duel . . . "Ugh." I sighed, and checked my wallet to see how much money I had left. It was . . . depressingly empty and light, but still had enough for a few nights and a couple of meals. Pocketing the piece of leather, I quickly change direction and instead head for a nearby restaurant - the nearest available, naturally. I was in no state to be fine dining, as much as I craved a decent meal these days.

Entering, I glance at one of the waiters. I hated social situations like this. "Uh . . . are there any tables available?" I ask awkwardly, despite having already spotted multiple empty tables and seats at the far back.

"Yes . . . sir." He said, adding the last bit on with a tone of . . . satire? I didn't pay it any attention, of course. It was something I was met with quite often, given how young I looked. I simply nodded, and followed as he direct me towards my table, handing you a menu. "The kid's selection is on the back, sir." The waiter added, switching the menu over with a smug grin on his face as he walked off.

Sighing, I don't give the man the satisfaction of a response and just switch over, examining the main courses . . . all of which looked awful, but otherwise edible (hopefully). Hollering another waiter, I ask for a glass of water, and some soup. It was the cheapest available.

"Of course." He answered, and went away, to carry out the order.

"Where is Eliasander Kirigaya?" A voice called in the distance. I turned around momentarily, and I mentally cursed myself a thousand times. Tall, muscular, bald, with two swords on his back . . . it was a mercenary my dad hired to capture me. Again. He was wearing some kind of scraggly fur armour. You'd think after having several of them defeated, my dad would at least send some higher quality fighters my way.

"Shit." I muttered, and quickly shifted around so that my back was facing towards the entrance. How did they find me so quickly? I could have sworn I left no trails this time . . . unless . . .

The tournament registration. "_They sold me out._" I mentally reaffirmed. To be fair, I really should have known better than to use my real name, but . . . I sigh. Well. Everything in life is an experience, right?

"You." I felt a strong, burly hand grasp around my shoulder, and a sudden chill went up my spine. His voice was almost _seeping_ with excitement. "You did well, having escaped for so long. But you're gonna have to go home to pops now, kiddo. He's paying a big reward for you, and I'll have to get mad if I you don't come like a good boy, you know?"

I turn around, and glare, before closing my eyes and sighing. "Right." I lied, getting up. The big bald man just smiled, and lead me to the front door. Once I was in an optimal position, I quickly shot out my elbow into his stomach, winding him and making him gasp for air while I jump back and reach for my sword, glaring at my opponent. 

"Y-you little shit . . . " He grunted, recovering himself quickly and reaching for his swords. "I was going to be nice, and send you back nice and safe, but now . . . " The mercenary grinned, unsheathing the both of them and bringing them out, the silver shining and gleaming under the dim illumination of the restaurant.

"I'd like to see you try." Came the reply, me holding up my own shortsword, holding it back and getting ready to charge, as the customers started reacting, some running out, some gathering around. "Oh, hey. Now I get to embarrass you front of an audience." I taunt.

"Hah . . . " The man laughed, and then without warning, rushed forward, bringing both his swords down at me, aiming to cut my shoulder. Was he trying to kill me?

Instinctively, I backflip out of the way, avoiding the slash quickly and elegantly, and dash forward as I land on the ground, swinging my sword upwards with as much force as I can to deflect his blades and create an opening. However, as I soon realized, my opponent was a lot stronger than I thought. And his swords were a lot lighter than I thought. Before I could poise myself for attack, he once again brought his blades down again, meeting my blade half-way in it's lunge and parrying it.

Having my own attack deflected, I take a step back and grind my teeth, staring down my opponent fiercely. I refused to return back home. Or lose in a duel against some common _thug._ Rushing forward as fast as I can, my shoulder cutting through the air as I move through it, I move my sword in for a horizontal slash, finding it meeting his blade. And then again, and again, before I found myself moving in a repetitive motion of slashing, simply hacking away at his swords. It was a sort of stand-still now. A competition. Would my sword and conviction break fast? Or would it pierce through his defense? 

And that wasn't a chance I was willing to take. Changing my attack pattern abruptly to a lunge, I strike at his hand, catching my opponent off guard. Disarming him and sending his sword flying into the air, I leap up to catch it with my other hand and land, ready to attack. However, just before I could close my two swords together on his back, he managed to intercept, blocking it, before turning around and twisting his arm up, and separating our swords, the sound of stridency ringing as they slid through one another.

"You bastard." He growls at me, glaring at me and then his now empty hand.

I just smirk, and dart in again, jumping up and swinging my newly acquired sword and my old sword down at him, bringing it down in an x-formation. Once again, this was blocked. But still, I continued, flying back at him each time and pushing him back slowly but steadily with each attack, cutting away furiously at his sword, sparks flying in my face.

*Crack.* 

"HAAAAAAAAH!" I roar, twirling around in the air and dragging my sword through the blade of his sword, the sound of metal dragging across metal ringing through the room as my two blades slid across his and hit his hand, disarming his second sword in the process.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
_The Driller_
Sea Land - Flashback
___________

So there I was, exploding again and heading to the kitchen to check out the source of the noise when I heard the sound of cracking in the wall beside me. And before I could react, a large, dark brown fist shot out and struck me in the side of the head, sending me flying back through the hallway and sliding through the ground. "What the fuck?" I grumble, getting up. The attack left me disorientated, and all I could see through the new gaping hole in the wall was a large, fuzzy brown figure. Okay, maybe he wasn't fuzzy. That was probably just my disorientated vision. Getting up, I reach immediately for my dai nodachi and, tiredly, demand the villain's identity, in my usual graceful fashion. "Oi, who the fuck are you?"

"That's my question, fuck-face." The man responds, walking forward, with a huge toothy grin showing. "This is restricted shit, you dig? Poor gits like you ain't allowed here." He sneers.

My vision was slowly returning now. On further examination, the 'man' in front of me looked more like a monster than a human, with his giant bulking body, his nonexistent neck, that smirk, which took up almost half his bald head, and his orange eyebrows. The man was a total freak. "Dude. You're ugly as hell." I blink, momentarily stopping the taking out of my sword in order to examine his bizzare features.

"Are you trying to piss me off, you retard?" The man's face visibly reddened, turning him into a darker shade of brown, veins of various colours popping up on the top of his head. "*DO YOU WANT ME TO KILL YOU?*" His voice tensed with range. 

"Only thing you could kill is a lady, with that ugly mug of yours. What happened? Did your mum drop you down a cliff when you were born or something?" 

His face reddened even more.

"Yep. I'm going to FUCKING KILL YOU." He roared, and charged forward. And for once, befitting a man of his size, he was actually quite slow. Taking my blade out, I throw the scabbard back and weave in below his first punch and slice upwards, moving my blade through his skin with a horizontal slash . . . only for no blood to be drawn. 

"What?" I frown, staring at my sword, the blade unscratched and not broken. "Is this thing broken?"

"No, but you're going to be in a second." His voice seethed with rage, and while I was momentarily distracted by my sword not doing any damage, I felt another, large, fist slam on the top of my head, striking me with such force that the ground beneath me collapsed, sending me crashing down to the floor below.

_Plummet, plummet, plummet_ . . . 

*SLAM.*

With a great thundering thud, I fell into the floor below, crashing against the ground painfully. "Ugh . . . " I groaned, but forced myself to remain conscious. Couldn't afford to get knocked out here. Above, overlooking the hole, I saw the grinning face of my opponent looking down on me and one of his legs move . . .

No . . . no . . .

He jumped down.

"Shit." I muttered, and rolled to the side quickly before my opponent could crush me with his overwhelming weight and bulk. With a sound even more loud than my own crash, he landed, breaking the floorboard apart slightly as he touched the ground. "Wow, you're fat." I smirked, ditching my sword on the ground. Looks like it was going to be useless here. Putting my shades back on, I pound the palm of my hand with a fist and stare down the giant brown mess of fat. "Round two?"

"*Don't get cocky, you shit-eater!*" He roared, and charged forward again. Man, was this guy stupid or something? Turning the both of my hands into a drill, I once again duck underneath his punch (albeit, slightly slower, due to the newly acquired weights on my hands) and lunge both of them into his chest, drilling them in and spinning them at the same time. "*SPIRAL SHAVER!*" I roar, striking with such force and rotational momentum that the monster was sent flying, crashing into the ground.

But, of course, it wasn't that easy. He soon got up again, and examined his wound, which was . . . disappointingly shallow compared to what I was hoping for. He looked at his wound, and then at me, and then the drills on my hand. "So. You're a Devil Fruit user." He noticed. 

"And you're ugly. Now that we've gotten the obvious out of the way, why don't you come at me again?" I taunt.

"Hehehe . . . " He grinned. "This is going to make your death all the more satisfying. I haven't killed a devil in a while . . . "


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 28, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sailing Days*​_
*The New Adventures of Old Faces! Wait, Knight-who? A new threat~​*_











A mysterious stranger in a hockey mask stared eerily at the King of Kongs, a large cleaver in hand. The sound of the massive gorilla's loud breathing was amplified by the captive's impressive size. He was trapped in web and now a prisoner on Victoria's ship. Kong's rage after another failed attempt to escape had finally settled. He couldn't get away and he had finally come to accept that. The once proud and spirited King of Rare Island had fallen so low as to have defeat his big dark eyes. 

"Pitiful ape. Did you really think you can escape me? You must be, _bananas_." Vikki mockingly taunted Kong, and then threw her head back to obnoxiously laugh at the gorilla's expense and her 'clever' joke.

Bishop, a well built psychopath that was recently hired by Vikka to replace her 'useless' crew. He was a top notch mercenary but had a tendency to randomly lose control. "That wasn't funny."

"Shut up you buffoon! Do you want me to eat you?!" Vikki snapped, her right eye rapidly twitching. Her cool and calculating nature was now shattered after losing to some weird little punk in Widow's Peak. The lovely black widow developed extreme pride issues as a result.

"Why would I want you to eat me?" Bishop blankly asked, confused. His head remained tilted until Bishop randomly whirled around and started slashing the trapped gorilla repeatedly. "I own you! You son of a bitch! *I own you*!"

"Stop it," Vikki curtly commanded. "You don't know your own strength, dearest. Remember he's going to be my main attraction at the auction."

The two heard something akin to war drums suddenly, and then turned to face a small fleet of pirate ships approaching them. 

"Crap! Mikey Vorh, get ready! Those bastards are after my meal ticket again!"



_*EuphoriA's Remains*_



"Oh well..." Dawson managed before sighing, resting belly down against a poorly constructed raft. 

"Who did this to you?" Asked a sailor when he came upon the drifting survivors. There weren't many.

"It was Titan the Tyrant and The Wrecking Crew!" Dawson shouted back. Hah. That'd fix that damned hare, who he assumed was part of the crew. All of them would pay for him losing his glorious EuphoriA!



*At Little Rock Marine Base...*



"I'm telling you, Captain Knightly. That hare's bounty is not fitting of his strength. Change it. Now!"

A hulking man in stylish armor resembling a marine captain's uniform shouted from the door, "Hold your tongue! When did you brats decide the threat of a man?"

Viper tensed, and then glanced off to the side dramatic click of his tongue.

Phantom stood with his arms crossed, sighing. "Pardon me for interrupting Captain Knightly, but he has a point. To defeat even us.. would it not be better if we took this Cyrus fellow as a more serious threat? From what I recall of the Captain of the Wrecking Crew, his might wasn't particularly impressive. Mostly cheap tricks. In comparison, Viper mentioned that Cyrus was specially trained. His technique was not that of an amateur."

"Yet he was strong enough to kick your ass. Aren't you equal with Viper? Don't underestimate your target, Ghost." The burly man replied as his thick fingers scratched at graying stubble.

"I..." Unable to think of a proper response, Phantom bowed his head in shame.

"Viper, Ghost, I'll be accompanying you this time. We'll find these two and crush them. If nothing else we absolutely cannot allow them to continue sailing together. They managed to battle evenly with Titan, and even went so far as to escape him. Sunk his island too, or so the reports say." He let that stew in the heads of the visibly stunned rookies. 

"There are a few other pirates roaming about we'll need to handle as well. Not exactly all of them are in my jurisdiction. Hell two are in completely different Blues. If no one else will I guess I've got no choice." He waited for the two to nod before continuing."Oh yeah, and we're bringing my son. Lieutenant Silverman too. Come on, Melvin!" The captain barked.

Melvin ran at the sound of his father's cry, entering the room frantically. Well, sort of. At the doorway he fell flat on his face. The bucktoothed, droopy-eared, pouting ensign's nasally voice pitifully whined out, Owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..." 

"Gokukukuku!" The proud father's throaty laugh escaped him. He had a few targets he had to go pay a visit before things got too messy. He couldn't allow those assholes back at HQ assume he was some lazy bastard ignoring whatever transpired in East Blue. There were currently two crews in his own area that needed to be dealt with.

Phantom and Viper glanced at each other, both wondering at the apparently foolish decision to bring along _Melvin_.

"Serena! We're leaving now!"

"Sir..." Phantom started, about to protest Melvin's involvement.

The wheezing ensign rose and hefted an enormous war hammer that must've weighed 5 tons if not more. He stumbled in a clumsy fashion, and but appeared to wield the massive weapon with ease. "Ready dad!"

"..."

"What'd I just say, Ghost?" Snatching his cloak, the whimsical man started for the door while singing an old navy song.



*Meanwhile, with the Wrecking Crew...*



 “Isn’t that right, Zany-pooh.”​
"I... wha'... but... you're... wowhowdoyoudoImean... youknowwhoIam... youdon'tImeanahaha... youtotalstrangeryou?!" Zy spluttered.

When his shock wore off Zy discreetly looked away and smiled. So that's how Koaj was able to take care of them. The crew didn't have the type of medical supplies that would rescue them from such fatal injuries, even with Koaj's talent. Now it all made sense. 

Zy's relief washed away any potential irritation he'd ordinarily feel. Normally he'd be ticked. It was, after all, his desire to earn his way there. He forbade assistance from his relatives and family friends. He wanted to prove to the world that he was the rightful heir to the throne. Though secretly he could think of a few contenders that he personally knew of the new generation of piracy, one presently riding on his ship and the other a pain in his beam-crapping butt, he'd never confess such a ludicrous thing. No, he had to wrest the throne for the pride of his family and to defend his shamed father. Most importantly though, so he could tell Kai to suck it when he claimed it.

Rubbing the back of his neck Zy glanced to the side and unconvincingly said, "Uh... thanks... complete stranger that just happened upon my ship." *cough* 

Thankfully none of the crew would know of such a high ranking pirate in Zy's mind. In truth, he'd be dead wrong. Bazoo would immediately recognize who she was if saw her, as well traveled as he was. Rebecca would from her years in EuphoriA, making her very in-the-know. The last, though not in the crew, would likely be Cyrus.  

When Koaj left Zy sat back with a sigh, head bowing. Dianna herself showed up. As insanely attached as he was and despite the urge to lunge and hug the woman he couldn't help but feel like he somehow failed. How could she have known? Aha! Xifeng. "Bah... I wasn't supposed to get any help..." Zy complained. He even crossed his arms while sulking, legs kicking. His youthful features made him appear very much a child despite his eighteen years of life. 

Looking up Zy asked, "Hey, Auntie Dianna... how is everyone...? How you guys found out anything about Pop?"


*In Loguetown...*


*"It all got out of hand here... It is only fitting that it all should end here. Pirates. I hate them all!"* The mysterious hooded figure's fist smashed through a table as several men in dark uniforms stood before him.

*"Get ready, we'll be making our move soon. First to set up shop in the place where The First was slain."*


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 28, 2013)

Little Wano​
Glorious Rivalry 2, Big Trouble in lil Wano​



3 Months Ago...​
Of the soldiers that didn't drop in the initial wave, there were two distinct waves. You had the majority of the recruits that just dove to the ground and prayed to Oda they wouldn't get hit. Those with more experience, and those that were more competent took cover behind the walls facing the direction the arrows came from. Shinta drew his sword, using the blade's reflection to peak behind from cover.

"Two groups, about half a dozen each, first group is reloading while the second group is firing....Now!" He motioned for the troops to go and launch a counter offensive, in that small window between the arrow volleys. The fact fires were growing rapidly only put more pressure on them. "Run them down before the next volley." Shinta intended to stay behind for a little longer, Kai and Zy catching his attention.
The two shot each other a look, gave a nod and headed into separate directions. 

"Oh what the hell are those idiots doing? If they defected already...." A few curse words in his native tongue followed this. He was already undermanned, and what little recruits he managed to get didn't look all too impressive. Those two cursed idiots probably were the most promising ones. 

The charging group of soldiers, katanas and nagis drawn, were right on track to make short work of he dozen archers. Shinta seriously underestimated his opponents though, they might look deceptively pedestrian with their poorly made weapons and armor made from old hemp sacks holding together pots, pans and farming tools. 

The Xingese were generally simple farmers by trade, without a weapons and skills having been passed on by them from previous generations. But they were highly aware of this, they weren't strong so they had to be clever and the Nihonese were all too naive. The Nihonese warriors fell right into their trap, charging down the path towards the archers while support was hiding in the bushes and were about to catch them off guard with an attack from both sides.

Kai and Zy weren't that naive though, really who would just charge straight ahead like that? And people thought they were simple? No, the both of them looped around and intended to check things out and as they did so they stumbled upon a bunch of dirt covered farmers with home made weapons and armor. 

"Nijuu Tekken!""Beam Sabres!" 

It didn't take much to take care of pretend warriors, and with the surprise attack foiled the archers just took off in fear. "Hunt them down!" Shinta yelled to his troops. The first warrior that took off in pursuit got bowled over by one of the Xingese that got taken down by Kai and Zy. 

"Well I think we're in agreement here, that's more than enough." Zy dropped a stack of unconscious Xingese on a pile. Kai did the same, they were banged up but they didn't kill any of them, "Yeah, I don't care about this whole Nihon VS Xing nonsense but nobody needs to die over this, look at these clown they are even less capable than you guys."

"We need to take care of these bandits, who nows what will happen when they strike again!" Shinta countered, the Xingese had launched several coordinated strikes at key targets that had pushed the Nihonese into the corner that they were now. 

As if on que.....

KABOOM!

A loud explosion drew their attention, Shinta quickly realized what had happened based upon the distance and location of the explosion. "They attacked the Steel district!" The steel district was a commercial sector, several weapon factories and smaller independent blacksmiths operated there with a large secure warehouse storing most of the products they created, to be sold off overseas. The lifeblood of the Nihonese community here. 

But worst of all, if they got their hands on those weapons...... 

The group rushed over, a massive battle taking place in the town streets. Xingese had the numbers advantage, and now decked out in fly Nihonese gear they could stand up against the superior warriors the Nihonese had. One warrior stood out, appearing to be neither Nihonese or Xingese and..... He seemed to be kicking the shit out of any Xingese that got within reach. 

"Give them some support!"Shinta yelled out, before leading the charge.

"For this much work I'm expecting a lot more money, but I guess we can negotiate later.....Let's see if I can get this over quickly before everyone is death" Zy went after him, leaving Kai who wasn't liking this at all. He imagined he could make a lot of money by kicking some ass, but now he was in the middle of people killing each other. Not that he was that much of a softie....... But he didn't even know why they were fighting each other. It looked like it was about time he did something about this before this got out of hand..... Even more so.

*Meanwhile​*
"Cap, the Xingese successfully raided the warehouse using the info you passed along to them." A little away from the town, out in the country in one of the Xingese farms they had turned into their headquarters for the time being. 

"Excellent." Like the evil mastermind that he was, he tapped his fingers against each other as if he was a yellow skinned nuclear powerplant owner. "It shouldn't take much longer now, they should be close to pretty much wiping each other out, after that it's just the clean up." The mysterious figure rose up from his seat, it was time to suit up. "Make sure that idiot delivers the message, we'll meet up at the rendez vous at eight." 

Next on the schedule was, the Nihonese ninjas were going to get a nugget of information they could use to get the upper hand over the Xingese, the safehouse where their women and children had bunkered down for the assault.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
_The Driller_
Sea Land - Flashback
___________

"And you're going to wait a while longer." I shouted, and charged forward this time, taking advantage of my opponent's speed (or lack, thereof), and swing one arm at him, catching him on the side of his arm before lunging with my other hand, aiming for his throat. But, before my attack could connect, I feel a large, muscular hand grip it, intercepting it then scream in pain as the grip turns into a vice, crushing the steel of my drill and making the metal dig into my hand. "Ow!" I cry out in pain, and quickly retract my hand from the drill, jumping back. "What the hell is wrong with you? Do you not feel pain?" I frown, cradling my now bleeding hand.

"Nope." Comes the smug reply of my opponent, as he drops the drill on the ground and steps on it. "Pain is for pussies like you." He smirks at me. "But, I've had enough fun now. It's time to get . . . " His grin widens . . . but then something weird happens. His mouth becomes more pronounced, extending forward and taking an orange colour, his skin stretching out. Likewise, the rest of his body began to morph as well, orange feathers growing out of his skin, sharp ones protruding from the triceps of his arm. "*SERIOUS.*" He finished, his transformation complete.

He turned into a goose. 

Yep, I couldn't resist. At seeing the giant, musclebound orange goose in front of me, I immediately burst into laughter, momentarily forgetting that I was in a dangerous battle with a dangerous person. "Wahahahahahahahah! A goose Devil Fruit user!" I wipe a tear from my eye, and quickly snap back into reality as my opponent darts forward again, striking at the ground with his beak, the floorboard shattering under his strength. "Whoa. Fuck." I mutter.

"DON'T MAKE FUN OF THE GOOSE, YOU SHIT." He roared at me, and I had a feeling that if he weren't covered in orange feathers at the moment, he'd be turning red. Removing his beak from the floor, he sends it to the sky and runs forward again. "*SPEAR RUSH.*" The goose . . . honked and he charged at me again - this time with a ridiculous amount of speed. So much that I completely failed to dodge. Screaming in pain, I grasp my arm as the gooseman's beak rips into my flesh, drawing blood. I'd been careless.

"Fuck . . . " I mutter, turning the hand of my right arm into a drill, I raise it up and swing it down, trying to chop at the goose's neck, but it was too quick. Moments before contact, it's head retracted, along with it's neck, and I ended up swinging my steely fist through air. 

"HONK, HONK, friend." The goose jeered, before swinging it's head back, and shooting it forward again. "*SPEAR SHOT*." He . . . it, exclaimed, before lunging forward with it's beak at a ridiculous speed. Still recovering from my arm wound, and having just swung a large metal object on my arm through the air, I didn't have time to dodge it, and once again, could only cry out in pain as I felt his beak pierce through the flesh in my side. 

"Gah!" I scream. The pain was intense now. I had multiple head injuries, including possibly concussion, a gashing wound on my left arm, an injured left hand and now I had a hole in my side. The blood loss was draining my stamina, quickly, and I could almost _feel_ my legs buckle underneath, the strength and vitality being sapped from my body. I needed some way to get him away from me . . . to make him keep my distance. Wait. I'm a _paramecia_. I can produce drills from _any point_ in my body, not just my hands. Not that I ever tried before. Gritting my teeth, I balled my fists and tightened them until my knuckles went white, trying to keep myself from losing consciousness and envision an image of me, covered in drills. "Come . . . *ON*!" I roar, and spontaneously, metal drills erupt from every point in my body. Though I failed to actually impale the goose, I still managed to cut him on the cheek as he quickly leaped backwards in panic.

"What?" The goose 'frowned' (or at least, his beak curved downwards a little). "You never said you could do that!"

"And you never said you could turn into a goose either, you feathery jackass." I smirk, looking up. God damn, I was tired. But I needed to finish this. Pointing my hand into the sky and striking my signature pose, I turn my hand into a drill. "*WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM*? I'm Kane Newman, the driller, you friend." Once again, I focused on another mental image of myself, using the base picture of me covered in drills as the template this time. Removing the drills from my body, I 'add' them onto the drill of my arm, turning it into one, gigantic drill. And as I imagine this, the drills covering my body like armour retract into my body, and with a 'kaching' sound, I also feel the weight on my hand grow larger. Opening my eyes, I grin. "Time to end this, you fucker." I say, dropping my arm and aiming it towards him. 

"You're going to charge at me with that?" The goose honked, as if laughing. "*THAT WON'T WORK, IDIOT.*" He said, and swung his neck backwards, in preparation for an attack. "SPEAR . . . "

"*GIGA . . . *" I chanted, and ran forward as fast as I could, the drill whirling into a spin as I did so. I knew what I had to do. "*DRILL . . . *" And then I leaped forward, allowing the rotation to suck me in, turning me into one large arrow-head, with the drill at the helm.

"*BREAAAAAAAAAAAAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*" I roar.

"*RUSH!*" Likewise, my opponent charged as well, but the victor here was clear.

My gigantic spinning drill met his beak, the two forces colliding with one another and skirmishing for a bit, but I pushed on. I refused to lose here. My conviction carrying me on, my will overpowers his, and I push him back, blasting him backwards and drilling into him through several rooms of the ship, his pained screams cascading through each one, before my drill lost momentum and I stopped, while my opponent continued flying onwards through several other rooms. 

Then I collapsed.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 28, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
_The Black Swordsman_
Restaurant 
________

My opponent looked at me in shock, his eyes widening as his sword flew into the air, before dropping behind him in a loud clang. Landing on the ground, I quickly twirl around and bring my own sword to  the front of his neck, and just barely, reach my arm so that his own disarmed sword was at the back of his neck. "I win. Get out." I order. 

"Y-yeah sure." He nods nervously, his eyes focused on the gleaming steel just an inch below his own eyes. And at that, I lower my own weapons. Relived, he sags his shoulders and looks at me, the arrogance from his eyes gone, and replaced more with . . . worry? I wasn't sure for who, though. "When I first saw the job," He started.  "It was like a dream come true for me. Capture a single kid roaming across the seas for a . . . a huge amount of money?"

I stayed silent.

The mercenary just sighed. "I asked your dad why you'd he'd be willing to pay such a huge amount of money for a single kid. And his response was that you defeated everybody else he sent after you." Bending down, the man picked up the sword, looking at his reflection in it for a moment, before speaking up again. "At first, I didn't believe him. But I guess I was wrong." He admitted, sheathing the silver blade into his scabbard before looking up at me again. "You're strong kid. But your strength is only gonna get you so far against someone like your dad. The man has a lot of money, if he was willing to spend that much on me so casually, and he clearly wants you back no matter what. Watch yourself in the future. I'm probably just the first of many stronger opponents you'll face." He warned, before turning around.

"Wait." I say. "Don't you want your sword back?" I hold out his silver shortsword. 

"Nah, keep it." He replied without turning back. "You're gonna need it where you're going, kid." And without another word, he walked out, leaving in silence while I stood among the broken remains of tables and crowding people staring at me as if I was some kind of freak. I ignored this, and looked at the bartender. 

"Um." I look awkwardly at the broken tables and scratch my head. "I know I can't pay for this now, b-"

"N-n-no. It's fine!" The suited man insisted, shaking his head quickly, his long mustache flailing along with his head. "A respectable sir like you shouldn't need to p-pay!" It didn't take a genius to see that the guy was desperately afraid of me, but I didn't mind. It got me out of paying something I couldn't actually afford to pay, so I couldn't really complain about it. Examining my newly acquired sword, I raise an eyebrow and head for the exit, deciding that I would need a scabbard for it . . . and also wondering how much I could get for this. "Thanks." I said to the bartender, and then I left.


----------



## kluang (Mar 29, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

*Pato Island.*

1-I is chasing both Ace and King but even with speed he cant match with Ace and soon the duo is out of his sight. 1-I stops and zoom the surrounding area using his eyes but still no trace of them. Then he heard the wailing of a child coming from an alley.

"As a gentleman I must assist." and he runs towards the alley and the sound is coming from behind a pile of garbage. 1-I move some of the garbage and suddenly several drums of liquor barrels block the entrance and from the shadows and roof, men comes out arm with swords and guns.

"Now pirates comes out of the woodwork." says 1-I and he looks at the garbage pile and began removing them.

"The wailing is a fake you rust bucket. We trick you, idiot!!!" shout one of the pirates. 1-I looks at the man and he fixes his hat.

"A gentleman can never be trick by the likes of you."

"And then how can you explain the situation you're in?"

"I trick you, so the allies of the Royal Flush shows themselves. Who the hell are you anyway?"

The street gang laughs. "You just contradict yourself tin can. We are the Backalley Bully. And I'm their leader, Sutler. C'mon that the best excuse you can come up. How do you think this will end huh?"

"With my sword stabbing your heart."

Sutler spit on the ground signal his men.

"Finish this tin can!!!!"

And the street gang pour in and surrounds 1-I. The robot draws out his rapier and look at his opponents. " Nine of you. Make your move." says 1-I and his body rumbles and his eyes turn green and he took a defensive stand.

"Porthos Mode."

"Kill him!!!" shout Sutler who is standing on top of a roof and his man move in into 1-I sword range and the bot still stand in defensive mode.

"YAAAAARGHHH!!!" and the gang attack 1-I and Sutler smiles. "This will be an easy money." Then his smiles fades when 1-I counter and parry all their attack and moves his limbs in various ways to block, parry  and dodge and quickly slice their throats one by one until one still stands. A boy, probably twelve or thirteen. The trembling Backalley Bully stands frozen as 1-I look at him. Then Sutler pulls out his gun shoot the man down. Sutler jumps down and pulls his blade.

"You kill your own man." and 1-I look at the boy. "Too young."

"Too bad. He didnt do his job. And its his first assignment."

"Your heart is black, Sutler."

"What the tin can has feeling?" says Sutler and he shoots 1-I but the robot cuts his bullet in half and it hit the sides of the two buildings behind him.

Sutler charges at 1-I with his sword and gun, shooting and slashing repeatedly but the robot keep on dodging and blocking his attack.

"Why wont you attack me? You're scared!!!" shout Sutler.

"No." answer 1-I and suddenly as Sutler points his gun, 1-I extend his arm and and his blade penetrated Sutler chest.

"I believe I told you, you will die with my sword stabbing your heart." says 1-I and he pulls his sword back and Sutler fell to the ground.

"Arthos Mode." and 1-I eyes color is back to his normal red. He turns around and cuts the barrels that block his path and leave the bloody alleyway. He walks back in the main road and enters the market area.

The usual busy market place is as quiet as a graveyard. 1-I fixes his top hat and moves into the market area, unaware of another group watching him.

"The bot is in our territory."

"That must mean he took care of Sutler's boys."

"Bah, Sutler is small time. He's a brute. We are different."

"We are BackAlleyz Rats." says a man and he pulls out a dagger coated with venom.

"And how exactly a venom gonna harm a robot?" The group jumps back when they sees 1-I stands before them.

"How did?"

"Details." says 1-I and he draws his blade. "Do we really have to do this?" ask 1-I and the gang looks at each other. "Run!!!!" and almost instantly the room is empty but 1-I who is standing by the window.

"Thieves."  and 1-I jumps back down to the street.

"If I want to use Mr.Quack to make myself rich where would I go..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 29, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Open Seas]​*​
[I’ll Be Waiting for You There]​
[The Bumpy Road to Recovery]

Dianna pulled herself from the door frame and her eyes narrowed and cast toward the floor,  “Nothing definitive, your mom pried some information out of a former Sabertooth Pirate connecting Jack the Ripper to his disappearance.” is lowly replied while she moved her arms behind her back,  “We’re not sure how reliable the info is, as not even Xifeng can find Jake. Your granddad, has ventured into the forbidden seas causing an uproar at Marineford.” is added as she lightly walked over to the living mummy.  “You look like hell boy; I almost thought I’d have to step in against Titan, your mother would skin me alive if you had died.” she states with a grin as she patted his head. A million Beli look slipped across Zy’s face.  “What, don’t give me that look. You’re your own man, right? How would it look to the rest of your crew if some random woman came along and saved your ass?” she playfully states moving out of the way of a slow swipe. 

 “Still slow as ever I see.” she laughs as she flicked the boy across his nose. He didn’t know if it was his compounded injuries or her Haki, but that hurt like hell. As he cupped his nose she walked away with a small wink as she neared the door she turns back to him,  “We’ll find him Zindane, even if we have to tear this planet apart stone by stone.” her eyes were solemn and reassuring.  “Now I have to go and confirm if they killed your girlfriend’s dad… what you know the one. Pink hair, you thought she was a boy when you two first met and for your troubles she kicked your balls up into your throat.” ~

[Later]

With Cyrus ‘tucked’ back in Koaj sets about getting the Hare-man bandaged back up and Rebecca settles back down into her chair.  “You need to go and eat, he isn’t going anywhere.” is suggested, but the cook merely looks to the Doctor, she didn’t want to leave.  “You’ll do no one any good if you let your own body go to hell.” Rebecca looks away, Koaj was right, but that made it no easer for her to leave.  “…” as the doctor goes to speak Rebecca gets up and walks to the door. Looking left and right she steps out into the hall,  “Guess I was able to talk some sense into her.”,  “Don’t bank on it boobs.” Manni snips stifling a yawn as she rubbed a finger under her nose.  “What’d you call me?!” 

[Hallway] 

 “Who was that?” Rebecca asks herself, she was sure she caught a glimpse of someone with blonde hair, someone she didn’t recognize.  “An-anyone here?” she asks fearing that the ship had been boarded. ~~

[Unknown] 

 “What… what hit me?” Cyrus whimpers as he pulled a hand to his face, shaking his head he sits up, his body still aching. Pulling his hand back, he sees a crimson sheen.  “Blood…Koaj… I’m going to have and talk to her about that” he mutters. With effort he pulls himself to his knees and begins to dust himself off. He suddenly feels that he isn’t in Kansas anymore.  “!” 



 “Now where am I?” he asks taking in his jungle surroundings, last thing he recalled was being on deck. How’d he get here?  “I have one messed up head… first a cloudy room, and now a jungle…” is mumbled. Turning as he stood he slams into something very hard and tumbles back to his ass with a solid thud,  “Who puts a brick wall in the middle of a place like this?” he complains rubbing his face  “!” he saw a pair of legs, looking further up he sees a pair of breast loosely covered, and about where his face was broken, that had to be the hardest pair of tits he’d ever ran into. His blood, however, freezes as his gaze travels up to meet the icy glare of pale green eyes that were framed with golden locks of hair. 

 “Hu-Helen?” he stammers nervously as he started to inch away. Maybe he wasn’t dreaming, maybe she came and got his ass.  “I-I cha-can explain Sensei.” he pleads as she slowly stalked after him.  “I. My. Um.. Please don’t kill me.” he pleads, unable to read the look that crossed her features.  “Get up.” she orders, as per the norm she is straight to the point and Cyrus is quick to obey as he snaps to his feet.  “What were you trying to prove?” she out right asks pushing on his left shoulder. The stab wound Viper gave him reopens. His dark blood soaked the bandages.  “Sensei?” is asked in confusion, but Helen wasn’t playing. She never did,  “Using that move? You weren’t ready, you’ll never be ready.” she bit, pushing a hand in the center of his chest. Cyrus grunted, a trickle of blood ran down his chin while he stumbled back, his muscles felt like they were just hit with a sledge hammer, but she merely touched him. 

 “I had too Sensei… if I didn’t”,  “What, all your ‘friends’ would have died? What good is saving their lives if you die in the process?” she remarks cutting him off.  “What did I tell you about honor and sacrifice?” she asked harshly,  “There isn’t any in it.” is replied in a low mumble as he rubbed his aching chest. His gaze was cast from her; he couldn’t even remotely look her in the eye.  “Also I don’t like being lied to Cyrus T. Cross.” another shove sends the Hare-man back to the ground with a tumbling thud. A surprised look slipping over his face,  “Lu-lie?!” he exclaims trying to scramble back to his feet.  “Stay down.” is ordered a foot pinning Cyrus where he was.  “I know what that was, you didn’t do that to save them, you did it to show how strong you were. Saving them was only an added bonus.” 

 “Y-your wrong.”,  “Am I? Taking on that monster and  using that move. Don’t think I don’t know a challenge when I see one.” Cyrus freezes,  “I-I don’t want to fight you.” he softly states. Helen turns as she takes her boot off his chest. As she started to walk away Cyrus begins to stand,  “Did I say you can stand?” she asks turning back to the Hare-man, with a single arm, not even her sword, she produces a gale force wind that uproots trees and send Cyrus spinning out of control.  “I’ll be waiting for you boy” turning Helen fades into nothing as she walked away. 

[Back in Cyrus’ Room]

Cyrus blinks once or twice after coming too, that was one hell of a dream, and then he tasted it. The sour copper like taste of his own blood.~~~

[Zy’s Room]

 “Where is she?!” is exclaimed as she,Manni, burst into Zy’ room. The young Captain almost jumps out of his bandages.  “Well, where is this blonde wife of yours? The one that was calling you pet names?” she asks confusing what Koaj had told her about their visitor.

[Cyrus’ Room] 

-Tap, Tap-

Rebecca’s eyes widen as her cup of food hit the floor, the bed was empty and Koaj, Manni and Cyrus was missing. She cursed herself for dismissing the fact that she thought she saw someone. Looking at the small portion of food, she curses it. If she came back immediately she may have been able to do something. With a sense of urgency she high tails it deck side, maybe she could see them or stop who took them.  “BAZOO!” she shouts bursting from the door. Rounding to the main deck still hollering she is forced to come to a screeching halt. Using crates, which his feet rested on, to unbalance his stance Cyrus was doing pushups single armed, with three fingers. Koaj sat on his back holding one arm behind his back. Sweat mingled with blood ran down the Hare-man’s face as he exercised.

 “Wu-what are you doing Koaj. I thought you said he needed to rest.” she asks, the doctor gave her a quizzical look.  “It was his idea, I couldn’t stop him.” she sighed,  “If I’m here at least he won’t die.” is added as Cyrus grunted,  “Arm” Koaj quickly releases her grip as Cyrus swapped to his left arm wrapping his right so Koaj can hold it in place. His weary glance rolled over to Rebecca who was at a loss of word.  “Haf… to… reh-rebuild.” he pants as he worked,  “Wat mah… wondering took.” he continues, speaking of his strength and stamina. He would prefer a forge, but beggars cannot be choosers he only wished that bear would have agreed to being his weights, but settled for the Doctor.  “So as… tu-to protect what is special to me.” he finishes as he pushes himself to simply a thumb and finger. 

After ten or so minutes he pauses,  “Heard you like to fight with your feet….” he states beginning to do pushups again.  Rebecca still stunned takes a moment to register the question,  “Ye-ah” is all she can stammer. 

 “Want me to show you how to combine all that power of yours with speed?” ~~~~~


----------



## DVB (Mar 29, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: All Across Town, Blueheart Island , East Blue Sea*

Diego clutched the structure he crashed into. He used it to help pull himself up. His breathing was slightly erratic from the powerful technique. Beyond the raw force of the attack, the unique property of Fishman karate mixed with Jim's own bioelectric rlease created an affective and devastating move. 

He simply spat some blood on the ground as he saw Jim taking his time to reach over there.

Jim chuckled to himself as the smoke was starting to clear. He had to admit, he was good. However, his special attack rarely failed to work, so he was certain that his victory was at hand.

However, when the dust cleared, he was surprised to see Diego still standing. Having some wounds sure, but still standing. He gritted his teeth as he stared on. 

"Hm. Looks like you aren't all talk after all. For someone to be able to stand after a Shock Therapy means they're no ordinary guy," Jim stated as he cracked his fingers and they began to crackle wth electricity.

Diego glimpsed down and looked in shock.

Many of the people were down. From his blurred vision, he saw there was no humans, no merfolk, no fishmen... 

There was just people.

"Why..."

Jim stopped, wondering if Diego had said something.

"WHY THE HELL ARE YOU DOING THIS?!" Diego shouted at him as his posture began straighter and faced the electric eel fishman.

"Look at this! Everyone is injured. Fishmen, Merfolk, Humanity... why are you all so obsessed with this stupid vendetta?!" Diego shouted at him.

"It is the nature of things, human. It is survival of the fittest. We fishmen are already more powerful than you humans on your territory and we rule the seas as well. In that aspect, we surpass you. 

Since we are superior to you, it is our inherent duty to take your place as the the dominant species.

While I may despise your kind as a whole, there are some few of you that worthy of being called honorary fishmen. Regardless, this is simply the next phase in our step. 

I am by no means unreasonable nor unintelligent. It is why I made the deal with Captain Dr. Todd. His Marine forces bolster mind as well as adding a protection of authority.

As a pirate, you underatand that this means more and more people will be after your head and I don't think your crewmates have been doing well.

You've done well to get through this so far. However, this is our town now and its best to die a respected death,"

Jim explained before he rushed and prepared to deliver another Shock Therapy. His palm made impact and there was another shockwave.

Jim realized some horrifying aspects.

First, he ended up missing entirely.

And second, he saw that piercing his shoulders were two chains with blades at the end.

When he rushed at Diego, he avoided the blow by leaping in the air before launching some chainsat the back.

"Don't you talk like that.

You don't know anything at all, you bastard.

Evolution and all that, that's bull. I've read on all sorts of miserable scumbags who tried to justify their actions though science, but you're just taking something that's real..." Diego said before he landed on the roof of the building and used Lure to bring the eel to him before giving him a devasting headbutt.

"AND TWISTING FOR YOUR OWN SELFISH ENDS! This island is proof that everyone can get along when they realize that eveyrone si the same. You and your Fishman crew, all you do is hurt. 

Enough is enough. 

"CHAIN CHAIN METEOR!" 

The chains stabbed through Jim wrapped themselves around him as Diego left and began manipulating the chains. Using the inertia, he ended up going slamming Jim into the ground before he landed on him. 

Diego looked around.

His comrades were gone, but the Captain Dr Todd was knocked out and his scapel was gone. Also, he didn't see any ships in the sea, so they didn't leave.

Diego's guess was they KOed after beating the madman and they were dragged off for medical attention. The pirate crew were shocked as their leader was defeated. Their captain having been bested, they surrendered and caused a tremendous uproar for the town. The nightmare was over.

The town began to chase out the crew while many of the Marines were tied up. However, Diego's victory did cause a sitr for the marines and vowed he wouldn't slip away. Diego sighed as he smiled at everyone celeberating before he blacked out.

*The Next Day*

Diego was on a boat that would last him well. However, the size was not one for a crew and simply to last him until he reached a suitable place to get a good ship. Jonathon and Cyler were still recovering.

He had left them a letter stating that the battles they fought here showed that they would have to seperate for a little while and train until they become stronger people and then they would all head to the Grand Line.

Whether they did so or move on was fine with Diego. They were their own men and could make their own choices, but he would love to see them once again.

"We want you to have this," the mayor of the town, a merperson stated as he handed Diego the Empathy Crystal. it was on a gold stud and in-cased in a small glass bauble with a chain that would let him wear it as a necklace.

Diego looked quite stunned.

"These battles proved to us that we don't need that crystal; we all have one another. Perhaps you will find the true place where that crystal came from. You said you were headed to the Grand Line, correct? That is probably where it came from," the mayor explained.

Diego nodded to them as he set off and bid farewell. He looked at the bright blue sky as he sailed through the sea. He continued reading his Life Return book.

He wondered if he could make chains to act like arms?


* END OF ARC II*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2013)

*Roy/Phoenix Pirates/The North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy parried the sizzling prongs of the electrified trident with his cutlass, gritting his teeth as electricity surged through the low grade steel of the blade and into the handle. Literally a hair raising experience. Reflexively, the sword tumbled from Roy's grasp. Not that he was much good with the damn thing anyway or pistols for that matter. It just seemed to him that any self respecting pirate should carry a flintlock and a cutlass. If only to impress the ladies. The enormous Wotan guard thrust his trident forward again. Roy sidestepped the attack, nimbly bouncing on the balls of his feet. He spun his right leg about, knocking the brute back with a whipping current of wind, then another kick, and again, battering his foe senseless with a non stop flurry.  

He had the guard on the ropes. Out of the corner of his eyes Roy spied the mighty Balthazar Montegue scurrying back to the safety of the palace. "Just like a bloated rat escaping a sinking ship," Roy mused. He turned just in time to avoid the lunging trident, arcs of electricity brushing past his rumpled captains coat. A thunderous impact rocked the sandy floor of the arena. Roy caught the aftermath as Rip-Jaw went crashing against a wall. The other Wotan guard stalked towards Rip-Jaw, whirling his ball and chain about in a frenzy of speed. Menacing looking spikes sprouted out of the steel ball. Roy had no idea if those spikes could pierce the leviathans armor like scales. Probably not, he supposed, but perhaps it was best not to find out.  

The trident bearing guard came at Roy again. Roy ducked under the brutes musclebound arms, then slammed him in the chest with a double palm thrust. *"Typhoon Palm Cannon!"* Roy exclaimed. A spinning vortex of hurricane force wind sent the guard flying at his ball and chain wielding comrade. The other turned, eyes wide, jaw agape, as his own mate crashed into him. Both guards went sprawling against the wall in a tangled heap. Roy flashed Rip-Jaw a thumbs up. 

"That's one you owe me Mister Jaw!" Roy exclaimed with a laugh.   

Roy turned his attention back to the palace. He formed a vortex of air beneath his feet and shot towards the high balcony. Roy crashed through the glass doors and came to a rolling halt within the inner chamber. Balthazar stood before him, eyes seething with venomous rage. Veins throbbed across his scarred forehead and sweat poured down his brow. "I offered you the chance of a lifetime!" he spat. "To serve under the last pureblood Celestial Dragon and see him take back what was stolen from him!" 

Roy shrugged indifferently. "I serve no masters." He cracked his knuckles and stalked towards the pathetic little troll. Balthazar laughed with glee, a chortling sound that made Roy want to cave the man's skull in. Suddenly the pudgy little nobleman began to transform. Roy stopped in his tracks, eyes narrowing as the Baron's expensive silk suit tore apart at the seams, bulging muscles replacing flab. Balthazar howled in a mixture of pleasure and pain as shards of bone exploded from his massive knuckles. He flashed Roy a twisted grin, now a man monster of solid muscle standing well over seven feet tall. "*This is what the government did to me after my fall from grace. They called it the Neo Doomsday Project. Years of injecting me with chemicals and gods know what else. Now you can see the result for yourself!" *

He moved at Roy faster than anything that big had a right to be. The punch sent Roy flying past the balcony and back into the arena. Roy rolled end over end across the hot sands, blunting his impact with a cushion of wind. Something caught him up before he could hit the wall. Roy looked up dazedly at the gigantic form of Rip-Jaw and nodded appreciatively. "My thanks. You make an excellent road block."  

Just as Roy finished speaking, Balthazar descended before them, cracking the arena floor with his landing. He gazed from Rip-Jaw to Roy. *"Two nuisances stamped out in one fell swoop. I would call that a good day by any measure!"   *


----------



## Vergil (Mar 29, 2013)

*Kagami vs Queen.*

Halfway through running away in humiliation she skidded to a stop. Why was she running from this? She’d been waaaay more embarrassed thanks to her dad and mom fighting in public, then one ending up naked and the other ending up a woman. This situation paled in comparison to that incident in the school play.

Kagami’s white hair whipped around as she spun to confront her opponent, whose hair was the same. Shinpachi had said that there was some research going into hair colour and apparently white led to people having a very high opinion of themselves.

“Decided to stop running have we my ugly duckling?” the Queen said in the most high and mighty voice Kagami had heard. The ‘royal’ accent was put on and hints of the rural West Blue, hillbilly accent came through.

“I wasn’t running away, I was just warming up, so that I kick your teeth into your brain.” Kagami said going through the motions of stretching to reinforce the lie. The Queen laughed like a typical villain. Why did they all laugh like that?

“Ohohohohoho! My dear duckling, you have no chance of winning against me.” Queen said with a smile that backed up the confidence in her statement. Kagami’s eye brow raised, as was Pandora’s Box.

“Me and my briefcase have something to say about that!” Kagami was ready for whatever she was about to do. Her grip tightened around the box’s handle as the Queen’s laugh turned into something else. It sounded like she was chocking, and for a while Kagami stood frozen, wondering if this was going to be the shortest and most stupidest battle she’d ever been in. But then it came; the Quack. 

The sound shuddered around Kagami’s body, sending the little hairs on the back of her neck to stand on end. Instinctively she took a step back. This couldn’t be – no freaking way could there be an ability like that!

The quack came again and again, as the woman’s face changed and grew. Feathers sprouted out everywhere, her arms shifted shape into wing like appendages, her feet became large and webbed. It was like a nightmare unfolding before her. Kagami’s knees went weak and she couldn’t help but fall on her back side and retreat as the transformation completed.

A duck. A giant fucking duck. 

Kagami was sure she blacked out for a second as she looked at the monstrosity and shook uncontrollably. No part of her body would listen and she sat there helplessly as the creature stomped towards her. It quacked and laughed before kicking her with it’s webbed feet, with enough power to send her through a tree and crashing through a clothes shop. Screams of panic echoed around the rapidly emptying shopping district as the 7ft duck descended upon the area. Kagami picked herself up, the strength not fully returning to her legs and needing a counter to help her.

“How the hell am I supposed to fight that?” Kagami said watching Duck Queen close in on her, the terror embedded in her so greatly that she had even forgot that she had Pandora’s box in her hand.


*Teri vs Jack*

‘Acid, why did it always have to be acid?’ Teri thought as she silently looked at her hat dissolving away. But still, before her stood a woman who was just like her, a gunslinger. Teri wanted to know more about her but dared not be distracted. Her eyes bore through hers and it was clear the battle had already started. 

Both women stood opposite each other. Teri was tense, Jack seemed relaxed. Like it or not, Jack was clearly the more experienced gunslinger and had had her fair share of duels. This was Teri’s first one in real combat

“First time hm?” Jack asked, still unmoving.

“Yeah…” Teri said without thinking. “…shit..” 

She realised her mistake. She should never have admitted that it was her first duel, even a half assed lie would have been better. Now the pressure was off Jack significantly and the converse was true for Teri. She listened for the ocean, in an attempt to calm her down, but couldn’t hear it. She wished she could get her sea shells and listen to them, but any sort of movement would make her a dead woman.

Jack was in control now, making Teri nervous with every subtle movement she made. Teri remembered Aadish asking what the hold up was, why one person didn’t just pull out the gun and shoot. It wasn’t as easy as that; this was a battle of wits. You had no idea just how quick a draw the other person was – and that was entirely dependant on the state of mind. You wanted as little chance of fumbling as possible and a nice, clean draw; that was the determining factor as to who shot first. More relaxed, quicker draw, less likely to be killed. Right now Teri was convinced she’d drop the gun to the floor and shoot herself. 

‘Calm down.’ She forced herself to think. She wanted to close her eyes and re-centre herself but that was tantamount to suicide. ‘Relax, damn you!’

Consciously, she went from muscle to muscle, trying to calm each one down. It was only when she reached her buttocks did she realise that she could have bent a nickel with them. She got to her clenched jaw and wiggled it from side to stretch out the muscles. Her eyes though her still locked on tight to Jack, who was clearly toying with her. During this self relax time she had been extremely vulnerable as her concentration from her opponent was not at 100% and had it not been for Jack’s overconfidence she would have been dead. The risk though was a no-brainer, without the meditative technique she would have surely fumbled and been dead anyway.

Teri subtly hunched her shoulders, tensing them and went back to clenching her jaw. Unlike previously, this was intentional – she wanted Jack to keep thinking she was tense.

“You chilled out a bit now hun?” Jack said with a sardonic smile, seeing right through the rookie blonde.

Teri froze, undoing all her work.  ‘Shit, what do I do now?’


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2013)

*Marines/North Blue*

_The Sea Wolf..._
Commander Morgan Cross emerged from below deck in his full armor. Hazel eyes gazed through two narrow slats, the sound of his breathing like that of someone trapped within an iron lung. He looked up tentatively at the clear blue sky, instinctively flinching away from the sun and staying close to the shadowy protection cast by the main mast. Beneath the molded steel plating, contoured to fit his frame, he wore a skin tight black bodysuit, covering him from head to toe. He wanted nothing more then to strip off every bit of the stifling suit, but to do so would mean boiling to death under the sun. Cross observed silently as a group of poor devils were dragged across the deck in chains, the last of the criminals who had escaped their appointment with the cold embrace of the guillotine. No, Cross reflected. There was still one man left to be caught.

"This mission will not have ended until we have captured Phoenix D. Roy and the girl!" he declared. 

Phoenix D. Roy was the only reason why he had left the solitude and darkness of his tower. Cross couldn't shake the memory of those insane eyes. A man who didn't fear death was one thing, but one who also wanted to bring the world down with him was quite another. Cross was suddenly reminded of the Fleet Admiral's rousing speech during his graduation at the academy. What if the Marines could've ended Kaiser D. Winter when he was just a bumbling young rookie? How many lives could have been spared? Even the tiniest acorn could become a mighty oak given the right circumstances.  Evil had to be stopped before it could take root and grow into something unstoppable. Could this Phoenix D. Roy become such a force? Cross wasn't sure, but he couldn't take the chance of being wrong. As a young officer he had once cringed at such notions of absolutism. Then he met the Shadow Woman. After that encounter, a good deal many of his beliefs concerning the nature of evil had been shattered.  

"Commander we've received an emergency call for aid," cried the Comm officer. 

Cross turned towards the comm station, shaken out of his thoughts. "From whom?" 

"Mandrigore Island. They seem to be escaped slaves sir."  

"Mandrigore Island?" Cross asked sceptically. "I thought that accursed place was deserted..." Much of the zone surrounding Mandrigore Island was restricted due to the presence of a monstrous sea king. The Marines were stretched so thin that all they could offer were vague promises to the locals of eliminating the monster one day in the future. Cross instinctively rubbed at the metallic chin of his faceplate, thinking it over. "This sounds too suspicious not to investigate."  

He nodded towards the helmsman. "Make full speed for Mandrigore island!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 29, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[South Blue, On board the Wave Cutter]

[Bonds Forged; Conclusion]


[The Massacre at Sun Falls]

"Agh...Just stop touching me, I'm fine." Kai and Sam were sharing this cabin, which served as the medical bay, and had been bandaged up by now and had a few days to rest and recover. Chun-Li was attempting to clean his bandages, both Kai didn't appreciate those clumsy chubby fingers poking around his bruised ribs. 

Sam seemed to be far better off, eyes closed while sipping casually from the looping straw of her cold beverage, with a iny parasol in it. Meanwhile she was in the care of the skillful hands of Xia, who was kneading the sore muscles of Sam per her directions. A content sigh could be heard every now and then. 

Annie above on deck, probably with Doc.....Unless he was lurking about somewhere else, along with Trixie and the handful of Sun Falls refugees that had gotten on board with Xia and Chun-Li. Doc had offered them to use his ship for the time being, considering the three Ds had sought out Sun Falls to lay low for the shitstorm that occurred on Sleeping Tree..... They were in need of putting some distance between another location again, after the latest shitstorm was even worse.

"I guess we start figuring out what our next destination will be, not sure what our options will be considering you, me and Annie together seem like a recipe for disaster."

*Meanwhile 

Sleeping Tree*

A tall blond female was going over the information that had been collected on the island by her investigative unit and the marines that had first arrived on the scene. The brass was mysterious about the incident that had taken place, she had been directed to focus on three specific individuals that her superiors had interest in so the newly promoted captain with her newly assigned taskforce had those names added to her wanted list.

This was going to be the task of her black ops marine squad, rookie pirates were crawling out of the woodworks everywhere and among those countless fools, there would be that chosen few. Those that would develop into notable pirates, leaving a trail of devastation behind, while they reach for the title of Pirate King. Her squad was part of a joint effort between the marines and W.G. to seek out those rookies that were starting to make a name for themselves, determine which had the most potential to grow up to be a massive headache in the future, and snuff them out before it got that far.

Annie D. Clementine
Samantha D. Striffe
Kaiser D. Drake

Those had just moved up in her shortlist, when it came to being a pest it was a good rule of thumb to pick out the D. The combination of all three of them qualifying for that and the hush hush nature of the report she received only made them further stand out. 

Currently the plan was for her to pick up some bodies, right now it was just her as the only officer on board with a bunch of Chore Boys running the ship. 

"Sir, this just came just in over the secured line." She was handed another report, this one contained simply orders. There was a change of plans. "Tell the helmsman to change directions to Sun Falls."She was going to meet up with the additions to her squad there, while she was given no details on what happened there, something big had just taken place there.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Little Wano*​
_*Glorious Rivalry III , The Unavoidable Blade*​_
Zy handled enemies with ease. He didn't even need to resort to his beams much to take care of these jokers. Seriously! What in the hell were they doing fighting?! The Xingese were tough, but poorly trained. The Nihon were skilled, but a little _too_ arrogant. The main issue however was the killing.

It was difficult to battle Zy, his reflexes and swiftness gave him the upperhand against grunts. Pausing, Zy finally faced a Nihonese with a chain and sickle. 

"You think you're fast? Well I'm faster." The warrior informed Zy, who merely grinned as a response.

"Now you see me." He appeared to Zy's left, smirking. "Now you don't." He appeared to the right of Zy in a squat. "We Nihonese can be anywhere." He appeared behind Zy, head inching from side to side. "How can you stop what you can't even see, outsider?"

Zy's cane snapped backwards with flawless timing, nailing his Nihonese opponent in the balls. An amused expression lingered as the man crumpled over. Zy calmly replied, "Like that?" 

The battling raged on with the number injured and dead combatants rapidly increasing. As the conflict intensified Zy found himself needing to resort to his beam sabres more often than his cane. The sheer numbers were ridiculous, but something about it was wrong. Even to him. What in the hell could they possibly be fighting over?

_Bah, who am I kidding? I shouldn't concern myself with the plight of peasants. It should be considered an honor to catch a mere glimpse of my stylish, gorgeous, and of course mesmerizing self!_

The noisiest conflict sent Zy racing through a narrow walkway. That was most likely the spot he needed to get to, but it'd be foolish of him to rush in from a wide open space. 

Before Zy could reach the end of the cramped path a stranger stumbled in at the opposite end. A random drunk? Zy scoffed and kept running until his eyes ended up widening when the man blasted forward and slashed at his face. 

Zy barely had time to register that he was being attacked much less properly defend himself when Cyrus' blade struck his cane. The force of the slash blew Zy off of his feet and sent him bumping roughly against his back before he slid down the walkway. Wincing as he sat up and exhaled, rather than shocked Zy couldn't help but grin. Whoever this was, he was quite the swordsman. The stranger wore a rice hat and had a gourd full of something in it that judging from the way he man staggered about he was likely alcohol.

After sizing the drunken swordsman up Zy clapped a hand on his knee and blew several dangling purple bangs out of his face. "Welp, looks like a strong guy finally appears. Too bad we're in this narrow space. With wooden walls on both sides. Splendid. I'd better get out of here." 

Zy waited for the blade wielding man to dash at him and this time he appropriately reacted when their weapons clashed. Instead of trying to overpower the guy which would be a fruitless endeavor, Zy chose to deflect. It worked, as Zy's cane withstood the blow with a quick parry, but he went skidding after as the man rocketed a kick at him that probably would've booted Zy's head into a wall. 

Sliding on his heels until his cane stopped a forced retreat, Zy huffed and scowled. He was quickly discovering that a melee confrontation with this guy wouldn't exactly be a wise idea. He'd need to battle the stranger at a range.

"Sorry mate, I'm not exactly the swashbuckling type, and I don't intend to stick around and try to prove something in some senseless fight. We'll sort this out later when I can show you what I'm really made of, but for now how about you letting me by?" Zy asked with a grin.

A whistle was blown, signaling for Zy and the other hired hands to retreat. He found himself worrying about Kai, which he'd never admit. Shit. He couldn't risk burning walls down! With little to no options left, Zy sighed and aimed an index finger at Cyrus. He couldn't just ease on by this guy, but he also couldn't risk being late and get left behind. "So, how about it?"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Mar 29, 2013)

*Trade and Mike vs the Marines !*

_*Trade and Mike vs the Marines !*_​
Mike grabbed two marines heads and smashed the together cracking their skulls and knocking them out. One tried to tackle him down and he swung his foot up and drove it into his throat. One marine came from behind him with a sword ready to come down on Mike's back, but Trade ran to his defense. 

(Sorry for having to cut you but I don't have time to be nice about this !)Trade ran in between Mike and the marine and slashed him across the chest with one his katanna. Trade looked over at Mikes wounds and noticed they were opening back up. "Hey man you okay ?" "I-I'll be fine...." Mike was already staring to get winded and feel the effects the torture had upon him. 

"Captain Soliare ! Permission to execute these bastards !" Eiago shouted with gusto. "Granted, son." Eiago ran toward the pair. "Hey if we fight both these guys at once we'll lose, you have to lead the mustached one away....eh ?" Mike looked to the side to already see him running. "Hey Mr.Pringles Chips, come over here so I can give you a shave !"  Trade ran into the Marine building. Soliare passed Mike and Eiago in a few moments running after Trade. "Take care of that criminal while I deliver justice to the other one !"  "Yes sir !" Eiago replied. 

Eiago laughed "I hope you ready for your execution scu-" Before Eiago could finish his words Mike popped him in the face with his fist. "Blargh !" he shouted as he splatted out blood from his mouth. "You made me bite my  tongue you bast-" He jabbed him again cutting him off. "This isn't a manga or a comic you idiot,  SO  STOP TALKING AND FIGHT BACK ! AHHHHH!" Mike drove his fist into Eiago's temple sending him tumbling on the ground. Eiago ran at Mike trying to wrap his arms around him and take him down. "You wanna tackle me ? Take a trip instead !" Trade grabbed him and flung him backwards by shifting his weight back and bending his lower back. Suddenly a pain surges his ribs causing him to fall back. "DAMMIT OWWW !" He screamed as he grabbed for his side. His breathing stared to get heavy and his eyes started to get blurry, he was losing consciousness. 

Before he could get some respite Eiago ran in for the attack. Eiago drove his spiked fist into Mikes face, slicing his cheek wide open and he followed up with a knee to the face, you could almost hear something crack when he did it. The he grabbed Mike by the hair and rammed his head into the ground. "YOU SEE THIS ! THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN DEBAUCHERY AND JUSTICE ! THIS IS THE POWER PROTECTING THE WEAK GIVES US !" He screamed at Mike with bloody running out of his mouth. "p-protecting the weak ? WHAT WOULD A MARINE KNOW ABOUT THAT !" Eiago physically bounced back at Mike's explosive rebuttal, as Mike started to slowly rose up Eiago inched back. "Don't run, you've already chosen what circle of hell you want to reside in.... SO LET ME SEND YOU THERE !" Mike rushed in a burst into Eiago's range. Mike's fist started to go up, the punch thrown was a weird uppercut with his whole body into the punch. (I wouldn't normally a punch but I guess now's as much at time as ever) 

M
E
T
O
R
S
M
A
S
H
!
​
Eiago blocked and but it was useless, Mikes fist went through his defenses and blasted it into his chin, the force was enough to dislocate Eiago's jaw and send him up into the air. "AS IF THAT WAS IT !" Mike grabbed Eiago before he could fly away. He grabbed him and slammed him down on the ground by his neck. "I...w-on." Mike collapsed right there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Aboard the Wave Cutter..._
Annie sat by the edge of the railing, legs dangling over the side, letting the seafoam spray lap at the soles of her bare feet. She stared blankly at the old bounty poster of her supposed father. Fang had provided her with some answers to his identity, but all they lead to were more questions. She suddenly thought of her adoptive mother. The woman who had raised her since she was just a baby. 

"You lied to me..." 

.................................................​
_Annie yelped in pain as her mother dragged her away by the nip of her right ear, gloved hand pinching tightly. A boy lay flat on his back behind them, clutching a bloody nose. "He started it!" Annie cried. Slap! Annie flinched as the older woman's free hand impacted lightly yet sharply enough across the top of her head. 

"What did I tell you about turning the other cheek?" her mother exclaimed. 

"You mean when I turn my head into a gun barrel or a bomb?" 

Another slap. "Don't get smart with me!" her mother fumed. This time Annie kept quiet. Her mom could get pretty scary when she got angry. Annie sneezed suddenly. She looked up at her mother uncertainly. It had been a while since she had gotten sick around the woman. Annie remembered that one time when she was five and got a nasty case of the chicken pox.  Her mother had nearly cried herself half to death with worry. She certainly didn't mean to do it, Annie knew that well enough by now. Sometimes you just couldn't control what was in your nature. Annie could definitely relate. 

They reached the cottage. Thankfully with no sneezing fits. Annie's mother released her vice like grip of Annie's ear, now as red as a tomato. Annie stumbled to the ground and rubbed her inflamed ear. "You know, I think this would qualify as child abuse somewhere..." Annie muttered. 

Her mother raised her arms up in exasperation. "You won't last a month in the Marine academy with that attitude Annie. I've tried to teach you discipline. If only you would learn to just listen."      

Annie's face scrunched up with dissatisfaction. Not this again. Her mother had tried to mold her into a nice little Marine ever since she could walk and talk, but all Annie ever took to heart were the combat lessons. "I'm not joining the Marines," she said flatly. 

"Then what are you going to do with your life?" 

Annie mulled it over. "I dunno. See the world. Maybe become a bounty hunter." She paused. "Find my parents," she added tentatively. 

Annie's mother stared off towards the horizon. This was still a touchy subject between them. It was if the woman thought Annie was trying to replace her or something. Nothing could be farther from the truth but Annie just couldn't find the way to say it. "I already told you Annie. You won't find them," the woman replied.  

"How do you know? You told me you have no idea who my parents were." 

"I don't." 

"Then for all you know they could still be out there." 

Annie's mother remained silent for a time. "I just want what's best for you is all," she finally declared. Annie watched as her mother headed towards the front porch, face impossibly sad._

...............................................​
The ex-Lady Marine stood by the prow of the ship, eyes closed as if sensing something distant and elusive. Annie was out there somewhere. In what state she knew not. She would soon find out, however. Then it would be time for her daughter to make a choice.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 30, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Alfland Ruins
*

It was over. It was finally over. Lillith looked at Y, whom she finished off with a gunshot to the head. It was an awful sight to behold, but Lillith only felt disgust with the person Y was. His dead, helpless body was a relief to her. "Chronos Numeris, I am coming for each and every one of you." she said, spitting on his face.

"Nana.." Lillith was taken aback with her loss of focus. This was a rescue mission, not a vendetta. Nana was the reason for all good things in her life. No amount of killing would make any difference if she dies. Running as fast as she could, she had soon taken Nana down from the roof, wrapped her wound and layed her down on the smooth surface of a collapsed marble wall.

Though hesitant, Lillith put her hand on Nana's face, feeling the softness of her skin. She was cold. Looking at the place where she had been hooked by a steel rod on the roof, there was blood. A lot of it.

Panic set in. Nana's face was pale, and the wound was still bleeding through the makeshift bandages. "Nana? Nana, you can't die. You can't." Lillith didn't know what to do. She kept looking around, franticly trying to think of something. And for each second that went by, more blood soaked Nana's banages and clothes. *"I SAID YOU CAN'T!"* she screamed, causing a ripple in the air beside her. And there, standing beside her, was a thin, grey alien sized copy of herself, with a huge head that throbbed like a heart. 

She remembered this. This also happened in the cage she was trapped in when she was younger. This thing appeared when she was planning on running from the cave complex, but she didn't know where to run. In a matter of a fraction of a millisecond, it had calculated the percentage each new cave had of being the way out, based on how hard the ground had been trampled, the amount of corrosion on the lanterns and where the water was running from.

From it appeared until it spoke, it took no more than two seconds. It gave her directions to the nearest safe place to bring her, how to keep the blood from draining out and what she needed in the next few days. Then it disappeared, leaving her alone with Nana again. But Lillith had regained her ccomposure, quickly finding a two stones, which she added as pressure to each side of Nana's side, where the rod had pierced her through. She took off her top, leaving her with only panties and  a bra, as she had used her pants as bandages already. Tearning up her top, she tied the strips around her torso, making sure the stones are positioned right, and tied as tight as she could without hurting her further.

After that, she run out into the woods and returned with kindle and some larger branches. With a few kicks, the larger branches became small firewood. Taking out her gun, she emptied her bullets and took out some black powder. With a well aimed shot at metal rod, the rod became red hod, which she used to ignite the power under the kindle. It burst into flames, and firewood followed. With a fire going, she bit her lips. Because this was the part of the pan she hated the most. She had to cartherize Nana's wound.

Another metal rod, which she first cleaned as much as she could, was wrapped in a blood soaked cloth, so she could hold one end without burning herself, and stuck the other end into the fire. A few minutes later, she took it out, having removed the makeshift bandages in the meanwhile, and held the red hot rod over her best friends wound. With gritted theeth and moist eyes, she pressed it onto her skin.

Nana woke with a scream. Lillith had been smart, not removing the gag or ropes tying her hands and feet.

"Shhh! It's ok Nana. It's just me. I am closing your wounds.." she tried to calm her, but the look on Nana's face was that of shock. Not from the wound or the red hot iron, but from seeing her alive. She noticed her shock, and immediately remembered that she might have seen Lillith die, but not come back. "Oh no, don't worry, it really is me!" she assured her, but it didn't help a lot, as she was pressing a burning hot metal rod into her skin.

It took more then a few minutes, and at the end, Lillith was freezing  her ass off, even with the fire beside her, while Nana was sweating, still sickly pale, but out of her gag and ropes. Lillith was sitting a few meters away from her, watching her sleep, as the cartherizing had been too much, and she passed out half way through.

Lillith was about to fall asleep when Nana woke up. "...come.." she whispered, giving Lillith a smile. Lillith just stared at her,  shivering a lot, but unwilling to get any closer to Nana, even if to get warm. "I'll just hurt you." she responded,  looking away. "I need you...by my...side...Lily." Nana said.

Lillith hesitated for several seconds, but slowly crawled closer, until she was sitting with her head on Nana's shoulder, her legs tightly wrapped around Nana's legs, and Nana's head on her own bosoms. She felt extremely uncomfortable, but she knew that the chances of survival was much bigger if they shared warmth like this, and Nana was the kind of girl that loved intimacy in all it's forms, having no reservations against sleeping in each others arms.

And there they lay, curled together by a small fire, surrounded by the blackest night and ruins of old. 

*END OF INTRO ARC!*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Flash Back*

*[Glorious Bastards, Lil Wano]​*
[The Drunken Sword]​
[3 Months Ago]

‘Masaaki Mugen’ sat with his head down in front of a warehouse, a gourd of Sake in his hand. One of the guards nervously look to the other. “D-do you think… he…” he gulps as Cyrus stirred, fearing that he heard him. But the disguised Hare-man only pulls the bottle up to his mouth and takes another swig, almost rolling to his back for the trouble. “He’s going to get us killed.”  is whimpered a tear falling from the man’s eye.  “What yoush fellas *hic* talkin’ ‘bout?” is drolly asked, Cyrus almost rolling over. The guards wave their hands and shake their heads, “Nu-nothing!” they exclaimed. A look of discontent crosses Cyrus’ face; a bright red bar highlighting his features ran across his nose, just under his eyes. He really didn’t believe them. A sour expression slowly follows as he stumbles to a knee.  “lsn bud… shand still.” he states wobbly a finger waggling as he tried to focus on one of the guards.  “… “ he stops and falls to his butt head spinning, he was now seeing in about four times vision.   Pulling the gourd back to his lips he twitches on his ass, inching to face the street. “How many of those has he had?” the one asks, the other just shakes his head. “Dunno, I stopped counting at seven.”

The guard swallows hard, a very worried look crossing his features, and soon their worst fears are realized. A massive explosion rocked the district. The very foundation shakes under the explosion and throws ‘Mugen’ to the ground. Tumbling he head over end he lands with a –plop- dead center of the soon to be battlefield.  “Hey, who pushed me?” he groggily stated, not realizing that the rebels had set off an explosion. * “Get ready for battle!”* one of the head Nihonese yells from atop the building, his lookout. Peering down he shakes his head as Cyrus stood up, stumbling with each step. * “Why have I been cursed like this, what did I do?”* he asks pinching the bridge of his nose. Soon the square is flooded and an all-out battle ensues. Cyrus largely ignorant of the fighting stumbles about deftly, albeit unintentionally, dodging attacks.  “Hey.” he mumbles seeing some Beli that was dropped in the skirmish. Bending over a bat that was aimed at his head slams into a Xingese head, while the swinger spins wildly before falling to the ground.  “Who dropped this?” is asked, spinning to see if anyone takes it a pitch fork just missed as the poor farmer stumbles through the open doors of a Black Smith shop.  “No onesh, thish is my lucky day.” he happily states before being confronted by a newly equipped Xingese fighter.

 “Hey buddeh, like a drink?” he asks holding the gourd up, the pissed Xingese swipes the sword he had just stolen, cutting the bottom of the gourd off, spilling its contents all over the street. The blade that was strapped to Cyrus’ back is quickly drawn in a flash the Xingese couldn’t follow. A white streak travels up the man’s hands. Fingers fall away with a gush of blood. The man screams madly, that sword falling away.  “Its only a flesh wound…” is stated as the man clutched his hand. A Geta quickly catches the man in the face, the two parallel metal lined blocks break the man’s face,  “Yoush shouldn’t waste Sh-sake.” he grumbles patting his body, a weary smile slips across his features, another gourd is produced as he stumbled along. “DIE!” a Xingese roars seeing what ‘Mugen’ just did to his brother, but those same Genta that just broke his brother’s face catches the sword he swings. Mugen looks then twists his leg pulling the man off balance and toward him. A solid head-butt thuds echoing as the man’s rice hat flips over onto Cyrus’ head, the warrior blacks out, his head almost caved in.  “Oh, thank yoush.” is mumbled as Cy stumbled toward an alleyway. * “Now where is that idiot going?”* the lead Nihonese asks, observing the trail of carnage he left in his drunken wake. 

[Several Minutes Later; With Zy]

 So, how about it?”

Cyrus stumbled, leaning up against the wall.  “Yoush the flattest girl I’ve ever sheen.” is replied  “I’m not a girl!”,  “I’ve meet shome flat women in my time, but you take the cake.”,  “I’m not a girl!”,  “Flat usually meansh your under age.”,   “I’m not a girl!”,  “Meaning you can’t drink, what you doing fighting?”,  “I’m not a girl!”,  “Would you like a drink?” is asked before Zy could argue more. The gourd of sake being shook.  “Drink? Ish it time to go to the bar?” he asks stumbling around. Zy just stands there almost slack jawed. He had met the most dangerous type of wino, the rambling wino. Stumbling to the end of the alley the gourd of accidently knocked out of Cyrus’ hand. 


As he bends down to pick it up, another bat splinters off the edge of the alleyway wall sending the Xingese that attacked into a rapid spin,  “Hey, you shpilled mah Sh-sake!” is yelled Cyrus exploding into a run to chase some phantom man down. Zy sweat dropped; at least he was going to get to pass.  “That was mah mistake, the lid was shill on.” he states noting that the cork was still in the gourd. Zy almost jumps out of his skin; where in the hell did he come from?  “Is this your hat?” he asks, pointing to the rice had that was blocking his vision. Pushing the brim out of his sight, his brown bloodshot eyes narrow on Zy,  “Why dose shuch a flat chested girl want to know my name?” he asks, pulling that sword as Zy again raised his hand, pointing his finger at Cy. Turing the weapon to the side he drops it.  “Oopsie” he mutters quickly bending over. The hilt that hung off his back swings up as he does, catching a jumping Xingese warrior strait in the balls. Turning red in the face, the man drops his weapon and collapses from the air straight to the ground.  

 “There it is, ‘Masaaki Mugen’.” he grumbles, [the name etched into the handle of the sword] though it had been a couple minute since the whistle sounded. Cy seemed to just realize it.  “Break time? Time to go to the bar.” he states. Turning he almost stumbled over the poor man whose balls he broke.  “That’s a weird place to shleep.” is muttered as he stepped over the man. As he walked away, Cyrus mumbled on about the virtues of a woman with figure. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[Project Doomsday Vs the Phoenix Pirates]​
[The Baron?s Secret]

 ?A road block would denote that I?m am trying to stop some form of traffic. This would be more akin to being a hind catcher.? is replied, Rip-Jaw pointing out the obvious difference in what he did versus what was suggested. Roy sweated a bit, this fellow just overthought a simple thanks. But before any more idle chat could continue; the Baron lands in all his new glory onto the battlefield. *"Two nuisances stamped out in one fell swoop. I would call that a good day by any measure!"*, Rip-Jaw?s serpentine eyes narrow, this fellow looked very familiar.  ?Well, if it isn?t the Homo-Erectus? seems we have a type of metamorphosis.? is stated he was more interested in what happened with the chubby little bastard than the fact his and Roy?s lives were just threatened.  ?Is it a chemical or metabolic change that you?ve undergone?? is asked. The Baron arched an eyebrow, what was this thing rambling on about?   

*[red] ?I just threatened to kill you two, do you not care??[/color]* is asked, the large man still had his wits about him. Rip-jaw, was doing two things. Luring the Baron with talk, as the former fat man liked to do, to give Roy time to recover. And Two he was genuinely curious.  ?This is a very curious conundrum. Do you mind if I dissect you?? is asked, that question was the straw that broke the camel?s back. A burst of speed put the Baron right in front of the large Fishman, though he was still dwarfed by the gargantuan he wasn?t afraid. A solid impact of his bone laden fist forces Rip-Jaw to double over, the second hit makes him stumbled back. Still in mid attack the Baron is over the stumbling goliath. A double ax handle slamming Rip-Jaw to the ground with a bone jarring quake.  ?I?ll take that as a no?? he mumbles as the monster of a man turn back to Roy. 

* ?I?m going to enjoy killing both of you.?* is cackled as he popped his knuckles. Roy still winded just looks up to the monster. A defiant look burning in his eyes,  ?Excuse me, Homo-Erectus. I still have questions.? Rip-Jaw?s tail whipped around the Baron?s left leg, impeding any further motion. That palpable anger only grows. He, the Baron, snaps up the serpentine tail as he turned back to the Fishman. With a yank he pulls Rip-Jaw of balance. * ?I guess you die first.?* is bit, pulling with all his might he tosses Rip to the air, and then with a tug slams the beast into the false arena floor causing it to splinter and crack, the area Rip-Jaw is on buckles, sending the large creature into the depths.  Dusting his hands, Montegue turned back to Roy whom now seemed ready to fight again. Though it?d matter very little, he was still going to pull him apart limb by limb. Maybe even hang his head at the entrance to the arena. That?d show these mindless masses who was still the leader around here. Still the Baron, still the last of the purebloods!

Deep below in the depths of the Arena Rip-Jaw shook the pain off, that little bastard could hit hard. Looking up he realizes that he is far too slow to get back up there to help Roy, but that didn?t mean he couldn?t help from down here. The Baron was big and fast, but he didn?t look all that surefooted, Roy on the other hand was one hell of an agile little bastard. He could take advantage of what was about to happen.  ?I only hope that the mammalian female will not be injured.? he mumbles pulling his neck down and an arm up. Tapping a button on the side of his head, Miss Isabella was a genius; he opens a direct link to her.  ?Ms. Roseo, brace yourself. I?m about to shake things up. And I have a plan.? he states falling to all fours. Rearing back with his tail, while lifting a leg for full weight advantage he continues.  ?I?m not sure if the Homo-Erectus? transformation is chemically induced or genetically. But the calcification of his knuckles suggests that the hypothalamo-hypophyseal System is in some sort of flux. Its producing too muchsomatocrinin? HCH. It?s what I believe is contributing to his mass and size increase.? on the other end of the link Isabella sweats.

This fellow was using Greek terminology again,  ?You?re rambling.? she quickly interjects. Below Rip-Jaw pauses, she was right.  ?I believe if we can over stimulate his Hypothalamus we can either reverse or send the process into such an overdrive his body won?t be able to handle it. A good jolt of electricity between the second and third Cervical Vertebrae should more than suffice.? is stated. Oh great, where was she going to find something that could fire electricity? Moments later the whole arena started to violently shake as Rip-Jaw started to attack the structure from below.~


----------



## Cooli (Mar 30, 2013)

*Devereux Jackson|Baterilla, South Blue*

Introduction ? Act I: You Don?t Know Jack! Part 3

?W-Why are . . .??

Why? Jackson started cleaning his ear with his pinky as if he did not have a care in the world, though he was still holding the Captain?s arm. Because my break is over. Jackson then proceeded to flick the wax he just pulled out of his ear Now if you don?t mind, I?ll go ahead and take out the rest of the trash.

*You?ve got some balls, boy . . .* Captain Kenjo dropped the manager, turning his attention to Jackson *I?ll crush them beneath my boot!* yelled the captain as he swung his arm with enough force to send Jackson sliding backwards. *Don?t think because you beat those weak asses you?ll stand a chance against me!* with surprising swiftness for a man of his stature, Captain Kenjo had appeared behind Jackson, and wrapped his arms tightly around Jackson?s waist. *MAGGOT DROP!* Captain Kenjo lifted Jackson off the ground and proceed to German suplex Jackson onto the ground. Jackson?s head hit the ground with enough force to cause a small crater. Captain Kenjo then grabbed Jackson by the collar and tossed him out of the restaurant through the front door.

Jackson had to admit, he did not expect the large man to be so spry. The blow to Jackson?s head was not as bad as one might think. Because of his numerous breaks and injuries over the years, Jackson had built a tolerance to certain amounts of pain.

*HEEL CRUSHER!* Captain Kenjo was not going to let Jackson rest. He had lept and to the air, and was planning to drive the heel of his boot right into the gut of Jackson. Jackson quickly rolled out of the way, as Captain Kenjo?s heel drove a hole into the ground, but as Jackson was rising to his feet, he was instantly hit with a massive lariat that sent Jackson flying. The force of the impact shook some things up inside Jackson as he went rolling across the ground. *These arms are the strongest of all the marines! A pipsqueak like you doesn?t . . .* Captain Kenjo paused with slight shock and awe as he saw Jackson slowly rising to his feet.

If that?s all the force your arms have . . . One side of Jackson?s face was covered in blood as it ran down from his head. THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL BE HITTING ME WITH SOGGY LIMP NOODLES YOU PUSSY ASS BITCH! Jackson yelled with a passion. This comment struck a very harsh nerve with Captain Kenjo. The extreme anger and disgust was clearly visible on Kenjo?s face.

*You just signed your death sentence . . .* with tremendous force, Captain Kenjo kicked off the ground, headed for Jackson. *I?LL SHOW YOU THE TRUE STRENGTH OF THESE ARMS AND SMASH YOU INTO THE GROUND!* Captain Kenjo Swung his massive arm once more to hit Jackson with another lariat.

The only thing you?re doing . . . IS PISSING ME OFF! Jackson held out his hand and stopped Captain Kenjo?s attack

*I-IMPOSSI ? GAH!* a sharp and painful burning sensation radiated through Captain Kenjo?s arm. When he looked at the cause of the pain, he saw that Jackson?s hand was glowing a deep red. *Y-You?re a devil fruit user!?* Captain Kenjo swung his other arm around to try to knock Jackson away. However, Jackson stopped that attack the same way with his free arm. Captain Kenjo let out a small cry of agony as now both of his arms were being burned in Jackson?s grip.

Now tell me, who?s the pussy?

*You are you fucker! Devil fruits are for pus ? AARRGGGHH* Captain Kenjo fell to his knees as the pain coming from his arms had worsened. The reason behind this was that Jackson had increased the temperature of his hands. His hands were now glowing a bright crimson color.

Only pussies kneel before their opponent Jackson smirked

*BASTARD!* Captain Kenjo could only get his teeth and endure the pain, much to his displeasure

Lucky for you, I?m bored now . . . Jackson released his grip on Captain Kenjo?s arms. Large areas, around where Jackson?s hands were, were severely burned. I?ll let you take this chance to pick up your men and run back to your base with your tail between your legs . . . Jackson had turned his back to Captain Kenjo and started to walk away.

Captain Kenjo was furious. How could he possibly be defeated so easily by this runt? It was something he could not let go, and he would not stop until he defeated Jackson *DON?T YOU DARE LOOK DOWN ON ME! I?LL SMASH YOOOU ? * Even though his arms should have been rendered useless, Captain Kenjo managed to raise both of his fists over his head, and planned on clobbering them over Jackson?s head. *NOW DIIIEEEE!*

Kaon Kaon no . . . Jackson turned around with his fists glowing a bright crimson again INFERNO BARRAGE! with an explosive flurry of punches, Jackson delivered a massive attack that landed multiple blows over the majority of Captain Kenjo?s body, ending with a strong right punch to the face which sent Captain Kenjo flying. Captain Kenjo landed on the ground unconscious with his body completely covered in burns and smoking, and his clothes were burnt to a crisp.

_Sometime later . . ._

All of the marines were sitting out in the middle of the street; all were bound and tied up together. Jackson was standing at the coast of the island looking out to the open sea. ?So what will you do now?? The manager was being pushed in a wheelchair up to where Jackson was, his wounds had been wrapped and treated.

Well if I stay here any longer, my debt will just keep stacking up, so I?ll take my leave. Any issues with that?

?None at all.? The manager knew that as long as Jackson was around, trouble would continue to show up, and while he liked Jackson, the manager had a business to run and he could not afford to keep paying for all the damages.

What should I do with the trash? Jackson asked in reference to the marines

?I?m sure we and the other townsfolk can come up with something. There?s nothing for you to worry about.? The manager said with a smile.

Worry? I just wanted to finish my last task before I left . . . Jackson swung his small sack over his shoulder before jumping off the side of the cliff.

_?Is he insane!? Devil Fruit users can?t swim!?_ thought the manager as he had his employee push him close to the edge to see what happened to Jackson. The manager let out a small sigh of relief as he saw Jackson standing on a small boat, preparing to take off. With a final farewell gesture between the two, Jackson?s boat took off with surprising speed, leaving behind a trail of steam.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy shook his head as he stood up and squared up with Balthazar. The formerly diminutive nobleman certainly packed a punch in his new form. Roy watched as Balthazar leaned over the gaping chasm Rip-Jaw had just plummeted through, spitting over the side and laughing. Most un-Noble like, Roy thought. Balthazar turned towards Roy, cracking his massive neck back and forth, the sounds of bones popping like rapid gun fire. 

"*For nearly a decade I've remained secluded in the hinterlands of the North Blue, slowly but surely rebuilding my power base as the Baron."* Balthazar flexed his nassive biceps. *"Soon I will reveal myself and with this power take back control of the council from that mongrel, Vergil."* 

"Well aren't you ambitious," Roy remarked dryly. 

Balthazar smirked, even uglier in this new form then his old one. *"And when the Council is mine I shall find my long lost wife Helen Swann and demonstrate to her what a mistake she made all those years ago."* 

Roy rolled his eyes. He hurled himself towards the daydreaming Baron, punching forward. *"Gale Force Fist!"* A fist sized cannon of wind hit Balthazar square in the chest, the impact like a shotgun blast. The ex-nobleman staggered back several paces, but took the shot without even flinching. *"Is that all you have?"* Balthazar laughed mockingly, dusting off his chest. He swung a massive bone encrusted fist about. Roy slid under the whirling fist then somersaulted away as the Baron swung downward, cracking the arena floor.  Roy hung in mid air and whipped his right leg about. *"Aero Slicer!"* Balthazar brought his tree trunk like limbs up as a whipping arc of cutting wind hurtled towards him. He withstood the impact easily. The wind currents continued past him, slicing cleanly through the back wall of brick and mortar. Two red eyes glared at Roy between musclebound arms. 

Roy grunted with displeasure as he landed. "Not what I was hoping for..." he muttered. Balthazar rushed him in a burst of speed. Roy spun about for another kick. He cursed aloud as Balthazar caught his foot and spun him about the air. "I never liked these kinds of rides at the carnival!" Roy exclaimed. He impacted the sand with a bone rattling thud, coughing up blood. The Baron laughed madly as he swung Roy about again. This time Roy buffeted his impact with a cushion of air. Balthazar caught onto his trick and raised Roy high over his head, gripping him by the legs and chest. *"I'll just rip you in two!"* Balthazar screamed wildly. Roy felt himself being pulled apart in opposite directions, an indescribable pain he had never felt before. 

Suddenly the entire arena floor trembled violently. Balthazar nearly lost his footing, giving Roy a momentary reprieve. A savage growl echoed from the gaping chasm in the center of the arena.  *"It's that damn fish faced monster!"* Balthazar exclaimed.   

Roy grinned. "Bring down the house indeed." It seemed that Rip-Jaw had taken his advice to heart. Balthazar screamed in outrage. *"I should've fed him to my little Helen the moment I first laid eyes on him!"* he cried, the fury palpable in his voice. Roy screamed aloud in pain. In just a few more seconds he would learn what it felt like to be in two places at once. 

"Roy!" cried a familiar voice. 

Roy turned, eyes wide, as Izzy came running up behind the Baron, hefting a humongous trident in her trembling arms. With a purposeful grunt she hurled the trident towards Roy, putting her all into it. It wasn't much but just enough. Roy stretched his arm outwards as far as it would go, barely snagging the handle of the trident. Balthazar spun about and glared at Izzy. "Go for the nape of the neck!" she cried. Roy didn't need to be told twice, stabbing the electrified prongs right in the sweet spot.

Balthazar's body trembled even more violently then the arena itself. An animal like sound of pain escaped him. Roy plunged the trident even deeper, but it was like trying to stab through stone. Balthazar flung Roy away like a sack of potatoes. Roy landed in a heap beside Izzy. They both watched as Balthazar's muscles rippled uncontrollably, gaining even more mass. *"NO!"*  he screamed. *"IT'S TOO MUCH!"* Shards of bone exploded out of his grotesque body. 

Roy grinned at Balthazar. "You wanted power Baron. Well now you have it. More then you'll ever need." 

The opposite end of the arena crumbled in on itself, massive chunks of debris tumbling downward. Roy saw that their side could go at any moment. He scooped up Izzy into his arms and hurled himself high over the walls, currents of wind whipping all about them. Roy took one last glance over his shoulder as Balthazar disappeared into the depths below, now just a twisted and overgrown mass of muscle and bone. They made it to the safety of the palace grounds. Beyond them hundreds of escaped slaves raided the palace. Roy rubbed at the small of his back with a visible grimace. He stared curiously at the top of Izzy's head. "I do believe I'm a few inches taller now." The girl laughed. "I think you got hit in the head a few too many times."  Roy nodded towards  her appreciatively."My thanks Miss Roseo. That was quick thinking on your part." 

"Oh it wasn't me. Rip-Jaw came up with the idea to overload him with electricity. All I did was fetch that heavy trident." She turned back towards the remains of the arena. "I hope he's alright."

Roy grinned. "I have a feeling our leviathan friend is more than alright."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Open Sea: Wave Cutter]​*​
[Arc Wrap]​
[Doc?s Secret]

Xia was as skillful masseuse; her fingers able to alleviate the deep muscle stress that Sam?s Secret Crimson Technique could produce. Sam was enjoying her rest as Kai was being worked on by Chun-Li. The poor girl wanted to help Xia so much, but she was quite as skilled as her guardian and her clumsy attempts at cleaning Kai?s bandages were more comedic than helpful. Several minutes pass as the two girls worked on their respective patient. Kai?s sudden outburst distracts Xia whose hand wonders. Sam gasps, her face turning a bright red. Xia turns her attention back, and sees her mistake. She attempts to pull back, but Sam grabs her before she could. Her face still red she gets face to face with Xia and soft smile slips across her lips. In a blur of motion they leave Chun alone with Kai, the small umbrella in Sam?s drink spins from the speed that she used. ?Xia?? Chun asks in confusion. ~

[Sun Falls]

Doc straightens his tie as he walked the burning streets of the settlement; he largely ignores the people as they scurry about trying to save home or shop. This was all that they needed, first the oppression that Kong brought with his deals now their broken homes were burning to the ground.  ?I want a hundred yard quarantine zone. Buildings that aren?t necessary... Demolish them.? a Marine trying to tend to Kong jerks at the voice; his gaze turns from his commander. ?Who the hell are you?? is demanded, but Doc merely grins. Pushing a hand into his inner suit pocket he produces a small leather wallet. Flipping it open a badge appears Doc?s picture above it.  ?John Henry Holliday. Director of CP 1, but you can call me Doc.? he replies allowing the Marine to fully look over the badge. Sweat forms on the Marine?s face, with a quick salute he runs toward the base, which was still lightly smoldering, shouting the orders he had been given.

-♪Whistle♪-       

 ?You sure got your ass kicked, didn?t you Kong? ? Suppose you can?t hear me can you? In shock?? Doc muses a finger digging into the man?s chest. Kong sputters to life, drawing a deep breath.  ?W-who?? is asked.  ?Doc? is replied as he took his hand back.  ?The Silver Assassin, you here to kill me?? Doc laughs, patting the man?s head.  ?My, my. Such a scary accusation.? is laughed  ?If I were here to kill you, I?d have allowed that Marine to finish trying to save you. No, I?m here to help you understand the ?facts? of what happened here.? ~~    

[Wave Cutter 25 Minutes Later]

A long satisfied moan can be heard from the other side of a large door. Some of the male refugees had inched up to the door faces red and brows sweaty smiles across their faces. A few minutes later the sounds subsided and a brief silence follows. The rattling of the knob scares them and they scurry as it swings open. Sam?s face is washed in sweat, the smile that was drawn across her lips quickly fades as she composes herself. Snapping the last fastener on her sash like holster, she looks left then right. She knew that they were being listened in on. She was merely curious herself who was eavesdropping, but the refugees were good a hiding and used their skills to vanish. If she wanted to root them out she could, but at the moment she needed to find Doc, he had some answers to questions she had. 

Xia is the next to emerge from the room, although she is a bit more disheveled. Sweat too sheened off her skin. Looking toward the makeshift infirmary she opts to go back into the room, she needed to rest. The door locked behind her. 

[With Sam]

Walking the decks of the Wave Cutter with purpose she passes Annie whom seemed lost in thought. Sam only pauses briefly, the last time she saw here was in the prisons an ounce of anger flared, but that was water under the bridge. Sam herself would have probably done the same thing, if she had the offer? which seemed to have been only a fa?ade. There was little time for this. She had to find Doc. Toward the bow she sees a woman with an oversized meat clever strapped to her back. Picking her pace back up she shouts,  ?Hey, where?s Doc?? Trixie turns, a confused look on her face,  ?Eh? Didn?t he tell you??~~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue - Blacksmith Shop 
______________

Having left the bar about ten minutes ago, I go find the blacksmith shop in the town. I made a note of where it was when I first came to the town - a decision I made in case I needed it - so finding it wasn't particularly hard. Crossing a few streets and bridges along the way, I arrived at <*Ben's Blacksmiths*>, a local shop famous for the quality of their swords. It was a humble looking shop, with a decent size unlike some of the other blacksmiths I've been to. However, what set it apart from the rest of the buildings in the area was the fact that it was made and built completely with stone bricks. It looked sturdy and powerful. I had a good feeling about this. Licking my lips in excitement, I open the door and enter...

To be greeted by a wave of heat crashing against my face like a wall - presumably from the forges at the back. Wearing black clothes, the heat seeped into my skin and I soon felt myself sweating. "My God, it's hot in here..." I murmur to myself, but soon find myself distracted from the heat by the beautiful display of swords on the walls, and on the tables. Rapiers, katanas, longswords, greatswords of all shapes and sizes, all gleaming as if they were just recently polished. There were a few guns and such around as well, but the place was mostly surrounded by katanas. "Wow..." My eyes widen. And suddenly, the small, worn out short sword on my back felt inadequate, in the face of these weapons.

"Anything catch yer eye, lad?" I hear a voice call out to me. From a curtain, emerges a tall, burly man with skin so dark it looked like it glazed over. He wore a huge, proud grin on his face, as if to say "man, my swords are totally awesome", and they were. I was a novice with a sword, but even I could tell all of these were high quality blades.

Unfortunately, I wasn't sure I could afford any of them at the moment...

Walking up to the blacksmith, I take out the newly acquired sword I got from the mercenary, placing it on the table. The silver gleamed under the light, but it was clearly slightly worn and damaged. "How much would you offer for this?" I ask.

"Hmm," the blacksmith frowns, examining the sword carefully, and holding it up to look at it closer. "Well, it's made of silver...so it's more ornamental than practical, but it's definitely of a good quality. I'd say about 55,000?"

"And how much is the average sword in your shop?" I ask.

"Ahahaha, a haggler, are ya?" The blacksmith grins, setting down the sword, and begins walking over to the display. "I got a huge variety of blades here, ranging from the cheapest ones being at 10,000 and the more expensive ones being at about 650,000."

"_650,000?_" I gulp. Damn, that was steep. But, at least the cheapest swords were quite cheap..."Can I check out one of your 10,000 beli swords?" I ask.

The large man nods happily, and walks me over to a small barrel of various blades. Katanas, rapiers, sabres and all sorts. "This is it, pretty much. Gotta warn ya, though. Most of these swords are kinda...shit, so you might want to pick carefully, or find a more expensive sword."

I sigh. Counting my silver sword, I had about 150,000 to spend. I _guess_ I could afford to be a little pricey here? "Right." I nod.

Before I could make a decision, I hear the door behind me open, and a breeze roll in, hitting me in the back and making me remember how hot it was in here. Turning around to see who entered, I see a...small, old guy with a hunch. "_His dad_?" I wonder to myself.

The old guy looks up, arching an eyebrow as he stared at me, as if sizing me up. "Kid, you're a swordsman, right?" He asked, tapping at the ground with his walking cane.

"Uh, yeah." I nod in reply, frowning at the same time.

"Hm..." He raises a single, frail finger to his chin and begins scratching at his long beard, then nods belatedly. "And I see you are in search of a sword. How about I strike you a deal, my boy?" The elderly man asks.

"What kind of deal?" Comes the reply.

"I'm something of a swordsmith myself, and have a bunch of swords I want to give out before I retire for good..." He explains slowly. "However, I'm looking for someone worthy of accepting one. Each sword is special, and I'd like to make sure someone good gets them." 

I waited.

"Do you think you're worthy?" He finally asks. 

"Maybe?" I frown. "How do I prove myself...sir?"

"You have to defeat me in a swordfight." He stated. 

I waited for a moment to see if he'd break out in laughter, of to see if this was a joke. A moment of awkward silence followed instead, and my frown went deeper. The guy looked so small and frail...was he being serious? I didn't want to _kill_ him or anything. "Are you sure? I'm pretty good with a sword." I finally replied.

"We'll see about that then, won't we? Come with me to the docks, kiddo." The elderly man said, and then left the shop, tapping away at the ground with his cane as he did so.

"R-right." I answer, and turn back to the blacksmith. "Er. I'll be right back." I go retrieve my silver sword and sheath it. For some reason, I had a feeling I'd need it. I wasn't sure why.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Aboard the Wave Cutter..._
Annie stole a glance at Sam as the woman passed her by. For just the briefest of moments Annie had a mental image of Sam diving at her, hands wrapped about her throat in a fury. It didn't happen. Annie wouldn't have blamed her if it did of course. She took one last look at the bounty poster, then folded it up and slipped it into her back pocket. Annie made her way to her cabin below deck. She crouched beside the bunk and reached underneath, pulling out a battered metal briefcase. Annie stared at her warped reflection in the shiny metal, the tell tale claw marks and bullet dents indicative of the abuse it had gone through. For just a second she debated keeping it for herself. Only just a second though. 

The door to Kai's cabin was wide open. Annie peeked inside and saw Kai sitting at the edge of his bunk, arms crossed, grumbling curses as Chun Li finished cleaning his bandages. Just like a child, Annie thought. She knocked against the side of the door and entered.

"Hey fella..." 

Kai flashed Annie a look that expressed she wasn't exactly his favorite person in the world at the moment. Annie rolled her eyes. She snapped open the briefcase, revealing bundled stacks upon stacks of beli notes. "Remember that gold bar you asked me to hold on to? Well this is the money I exchanged for it." Annie set the case down. "I didn't want you to think I was a thief or anything."   

"No. You're just someone who would sell out her comrades at a moments notice," Kai retorted.   

Annie narrowed her eyes at Kai but remained silent. She had that one coming. She was also too proud and stubborn to say she was sorry. "Anyway, I'm going my own way the moment we hit the next island. You me and Sam. We mix about as well as oil and water. Whatever this is...it's not gonna work. I'm sure you see that."  Annie turned about and waved absently. "Good luck Mister Pirate King," she said with obvious sarcasm.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue - Shore
______________

The journey to the shore was kind of tiring. It involved a quick trek up a hill, and a ten minute walk through a small forest of sorts, then I'd reach a sort of cliff that was connected to the shore by a stone staircase that was really uncomfortable to climb. I wasn't sure why I was doing this - logic would dictate that the guy was probably just pulling my leg or something. But for some reason, I felt _compelled_ to believe his words and go with him. Was I going crazy? 

Running a hand through my hair to place back a stray hair that was covering my eye, I take a moment to take in the view on the cliff-side. It was really pretty. The blue skies reflected on the ocean, which was a pure, light blue, except for the white froths that would come up when the water would cascade itself against the sand and shingle of the beach. Scanning my eyes through the scenery, I quickly find the old man from earlier, and blink. 

It was him, but he was with a...weird...large, turtle...thing, which was carrying a large metal case. Presumably, the case was where the swords were kept, but the turtle caught my eye. The old man was just standing there, watching the sea motionlessly. Sighing, I hop down the cliff, sliding down the face of it and running across the sand to the old guy so as to not slip. "Hey, I'm here." I greet.

The old guy turns around and apprehends me, his face impassive as he looked upon me. "Alright. Take out your sword, and we'll start now." He states.

"Don't you need a sword too?" I ask.

"We'll see." Comes the reply.

Apprehensively, I take out my master's short-sword and enter a defensive stance, hovering my sword in wait for him to make the first move. 

"You can make the first move." He states lazily, still not moving from his position on the sand.

"...okay." I frown. I had no idea how to approach this. Should I go at him full force and slash? ...probably not. I didn't want to _kill_ the guy. This was just meant to be a friendly match, right? And on this, I run forward, swinging my sword and aiming to strike him the flat of my blade.

*Clang.*

In an instant, before I could see anything, the metal surface of my blade was met with a hard surface - his cane - and was deflected. "Wait, what?" I frown, eyes widening in shock. That just happened, right? 

"You're going to be in trouble if you underestimate me, kid." The old guy smiles, and runs forward, moving with a speed that betrays his short and frail appearance. I move my sword to try and block, but his attack completely slips past my defense, and I feel a cut on my cheek. Wait, did he just cut me with his _cane_? This guy was pretty strong after all...maybe I should try and stop taking it easy.

Twirling around one hundred eighty degrees, I swing my sword horizontally and try to swipe through the middle of his cane with a spinning slash and send it flying out of his hard with strength. "Haah!" I grunt, expecting my sword to meet the surface of his cane once again, but instead find it slashing through...

Thin air. 

"What did I just say?" I hear a voice behind me, and feel a powerful force strike me in the back, sending me flying back. "You can't expect me to catch me with such sloppy moves, can you?" He sighs, slamming the blunt of his cane into the sand.

Sliding across the sand, grabbing at the ground with one hand to stop the slide, I quickly look up, the passive look in my eyes replaced with one more fierce. "_I'm going to need to take him seriously._" I think to myself, and dart forward, sword held backwards. "*BLADE RUSH!*" I roar, bringing my sword forward and placing it for a horizontal slash against my opponent...

*Clang.*

"So slow." He muttered, and then...

The old man smiled, holding his cane back like I did for my counter-strike, and shot it forward, striking at me with a flurry of lunges, attacking me at every point on my body rapidly. It was a pain unlike anything I'd ever experienced before; it hurt a lot, but I was sure that these attacks were leaving little more than bruises everywhere. Feeling the attack let up slightly, I tighten my grip on my sword and grit my teeth. I wasn't about to let my ass get handed to me by some old man.

_*Clang.*_

The flat of my blade rings out a metallic clanging sword as the blunt of the old man's cane strikes against it. "Hooooh. Not bad." He says - he was making fun of me!

"Iron..." I mutter, reaching for my other sword, grasping it tightly in my hand. "*WHIRLWIND!*" I roar, and renew my offense, wildly striking against my opponent with a rapid flurry of ferocious slashes, each progressively stronger than the other. And despite that, none of them were getting through, and each time I swung my sword I found it clanging against his cane instead of reaching his body.

"God..." I tighten my grip even further, my knuckles beginning to turn a shade of white as I do so. "DAMMIT!" I shout in frustration, landing a final, simultaneous strike with the both of my swords, only for it to be met, once again, by his cane.

"Your movements have too many openings." I hear him mutter, and once again, I feel the same sensation as before and am pushed back across the beach, crashing against a tree. Sight somewhat blurry, I quickly get up, rubbing my eyes with a hand, but my sight is soon filled with the figure of my opponent, who darts in and swings his cane, crashing it against my ribcage. I hear a small cracking sound, and lash out with a leg to try and kick him, but that - of course - misses as well, but at least it manages to get him away from me for a bit.

"You're...good..." I pant, bringing a hand up to feel my chest. Yep, he broke a rib, and my entire body was aching and sore right now. I was exhausted. Meanwhile, he was unscathed...standing there, calmly and just looking at me.

"You...never intended to give away your swords, did you?" I deducted. The guy was so much stronger than me, or anybody else I ever fought - even Siegfried. If he was looking for someone worthy to take one of his swords...he would have picked someone stronger. And moreover, he decided to bring me to a secluded location, where nobody could see us fight. It was perfect for an 'assassination'. 

"Well, maybe." He admits.

"How much did my dad pay for this?" I demand, keeping my voice steady and barely veiling my anger. 

And at this, his expression turns into confusion. "What are you talking about?" He asks, one of his large, bushy white eyebrows raising itself.

So he wasn't hired by my father? That was weird. I momentarily relax, dropping my guard a bit, but then remember: he still hasn't told me what he wants from me yet. "Wait...if you weren't hired for my dad...what are you here for?" I ask wearily.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*The Palace*​
_*Sailing On~*​_
Damn it. Quick as ever. An' here he thought all of those days chasing and attempting to snag the like bullet known as Dodo would pay off. Rubbing his nose, Zy glanced to the side with a sullen expression. Oh. _That_ tomboy. Rubbing his sore nose initially Zy huffed and said, "Not my girlfriend. That macho chick is probably out there somewhere handing some unlucky jerk his balls." 

He didn't mention the news about his dad or her father. To someone that witnessed the Prince of Brats aging though, she wouldn't miss that twitching furrow of the 'brow. He was worried. About grandpa. About his mother. Everyone, really...

Zy's head bowed and he rested bandaged elbows on his knees which were tightly wrapped as well. "I..." Zy suddenly looked as if he was ill. A hand clapped against mummy-boy's tummy as Zy paled. "T-th..." Zy was sweating bullets now and looking increasingly sick. One of his few incurable illnesses. Gratitude. Grinding his teeth he managed a curt, "Zank huu."

When he looked up, she was gone. Did she even hear him? Zy rested a hand on the back of his neck and sighed. Shit, everything _still_ hurt. He patted his injured body at the spots damaged the worst and winced. "Bah... I'd better go and check on the others. They'd be lost without me!" Zy fell off of the bed instead of standing, face hitting the floor. _On second thought, maybe a quick break..._

What were those guys up to anyway...?

After surviving hell it would seem training was on the agenda for most of the Wrecking Crew, except of course Bazoo...












The big, lazy, cowardly bear was sprawled out on his cot with a thick haze of smoke concealing his location. Inhaling the fumes, Bazoo's drooping eyelids lifted only to shield his drowsy stare once more. He felt so, damned, relaxed! Rolling onto his side, Bazoo inched a big furry arm around his body and scratched at his wide back. "Ahh... this is the life..."

He began wondering how he could be useful to the crew. Fireworks? Bombs? He'd done much traveling.. hell he had kids out there somewhere with a very lovely Mrs. Bear. They got into a spat of course, when that little golden haired invasive bitch ate the family's fucking porridge and slept in their beds.

He eventually got his lazy butt out of bed and chose to check on the others. He also needed to lead them to the Wrong Brother's farm.

*Later...*












PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUUUNCH! PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUUUNCH!

Rebecca was panting. How was he so quick to recover? He even managed to begin teaching her. Well, no matter. She'd never admit it but she was a bit glad to have him to her own devices. Er, help! That was it. Still, he was a good instructor. She smiled, and repeating the motions. How was he such a skilled fighter with or without his sword? She found himself admiring him more than she already did. The old her would've thought it impossible to be any more enamored with a person, a man no less.

Rebecca exhaled and slipped into a fighting stance. She then continued her wild combination of punches and kicks with incredible ease, though the attacks were nowhere near the speed or ferocity Cyrus displayed, even injured, she was pleased to just have his attention.

"More like this..." Cyrus coolly instructed, repeating the explosive snap of his leg to show her how to increase the quickness of her blows by making her form crisp. She wasn't exactly sloppy, but had a tendency to make every attack a wild haymaker. 

Pretending to 'trip', she fell against Cyrus and blushed. "Oops."

"Lame," Manni called from the door, her eyes rolling.

Rebecca stomped, splitting floorboards as the elder sibling appeared to suddenly be possessed by a wrathful spirit. 

"So uh, yeah. I'mma go!" Manni offered, thumb jerking over her shoulder. The girl sprinted off yelling, "By the way, we found a couple of cool ships!"

"Hmm.." Rebecca said, nearly pouting. Realizing Cyrus was still holding her up from behind by the shoulders, a ripple of embarrassment and shock shot through her. Laughing nervously and taking a few steps forward, she paused and suddenly faced the drifter. "Um, Cy'... there's something I'd like to ask you, and well... tell you. It's a little sudden and all but I- whoa! AHH!"

The ship rocked from an unexpected but jolting force, sending most of the Neo Wreckers crashing against the floor. An unknown voice shouted,

"You ain't customers! Grr! I hate pirates! I'm gonna gut you like a fish!"

Rebecca and Cyrus clambered upstairs, that cool ocean breeze hitting them as soon as they stepped in the middle of the latest fiasco.

A muscular man with slightly spiky black hair stood, his hands closed into fists. He appeared ready to beat the ever loving shit out of one of them! He was swoon twisting a harpoon overhead, a deadly glint in his eye.



Holding his bandaged hands up in peace Zy quickly exclaimed, "Hold on, mate! We just wanted to go to your bait & tackle shop!"

Manni stomped on Zy's bandaged foot, resulting in the captain howling in agony. "Says you, dude. I wanna go to the Thrift Shop!"

"My bones are broken you snarky little bitch!" Zy snapped and roughly banged a fist across the back of her head. Dodo flew to Manni's rescue, nailing Zy in the center of his injured chest.

A trembling hand raised, Zy twitched on the deck while managing to cough out, "M-mutiny... toss the fuckers overboard..."

"Fine!" Havok barked. "You guys can come with me. I'll be keeping an eye on you though. Which one are you going to first...?"

"Bait & Tackle."

"Thrift Shop!"

"I'll be taking you fellas to the Thrift Shop."

"Son of a bitch..."

"I'd like to go see what you guys have too actually." Bazoo cut in to say.

"Hmm..." Zy glanced around for Tengu, Koaj, or Kane. They must still be training...

"Hey, Tiber. I heard a rumor..." Zy started to ask a question before Koaj approached running a towel through wet red tresses. "I'll go too. We're pretty well stocked on medical supplies but you never know."

"Welp, let's go!" Zy declared, but he was quickly hit up by his friends. "Hey! Wait! Stop! This is the savings for our glorious new ship!"

Manni, Rebecca, Bazoo, and Koaj all took some of the money from the modest little 'traveling sack' he carried during trips. Damn it! How'd they know?! 

Rebecca stood to the side pretending to be doing something and not waiting for Cyrus like a clingy little fan girl. She knew Zy wanted to ask Cyrus something, and so she kept as busy as possible.

"Hey, She-Hulk. Get lost. Can't you see the men have something important to discuss?" Eyes shut, Zy rolled a wrist as he went on to say, "Sheesh. You'd think a woman would learn by now her place is in the kit-" Dislodged wood struck Zy in the face, sending him hitting the deck with blood pouring profusely from his broken nose.

"Cyrus, I don't envy you. I guess I'll let the idiot of the ship entertain you for a bit. I want him back in one piece, Zy." Rebecca snapped with a neutral glare after dusting her hands off. Offering Cyrus a smile that she thought looked relaxed, one could easily tell she looked worried beneath it all. What could these two possibly have to discuss...?

Zy turned to face Cyrus when everyone made their leave or remained to private activities. Fingertips drumming the railing Zy said, "I know you wouldn't want Rebecca around to hear this. Well then, where to start? I'm not usually one for intruding upon people's personal lives. Despite that I can't exactly sweep this under the rug either mate. When Koaj mixed our blood something happened. I'm guessing for whatever reason we were a match, but more importantly... I've gotta know, what _are_ you? I know it's not something normal..." 

His enchanting gaze shifted to face Cyrus as Zy finally threw out what he'd been chewing on since their escape "From that moment forward I've been harboring this incredible urge to tear someone's head off."

Not missing the expression Cyrus had, whether shock or not, Zy's stare sluggishly switched back to the ship-shops. The Bait & Tackle remained afloat on one side, the Thrift Shop on the other.

"It's waning, for me... but for you? You're housing that blood lust daily. I've gotta know where it's comin' from. I trust you, mate. We've been to hell an' back together. Still, if I were to randomly give in to that desire and go berserk there's no telling what I'd do. I enjoy goofing around and shooting the shit, but this is something I've gotta know you're working on. Cos from what I'm going through I'm guessing it's not going anywhere anytime soon. I usually don't give a shit about other people's problems Cy, but you're a friend. I'm not even sure if anyone else can understand what's happening inside of you... so I'm guessing if I don't try to help you with this, who will?"

"Zy! Cyrus! Stop making out and let's go shoppin' you homos!"

"..." Zy shrugged, patting his newly acquired ally's back before he said, "Eh, we'll sort it out later I guess. You keep my secret and I'll keep yours."

When they entered the group energetically shopped around buying old clothes and items. As loud and chaotic as they were the Wrecking Crew got a lot of attention and of course did what they did best. Broke things.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 30, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Thrift Shop*​
_*Continued post*​_











As he shopped Zy posed in front of a mirror with an inexpensive but fashionable fur coat. While Zy snapped at the collar Bazoo pointed and said, "Ha, nice coat. Cold ass honky."

Feeling he rocked fur better than Kai, Zy thought to himself, _Ha, eat your heart out m' hearty._

Rebecca, meanwhile, tugged on Tiber's sleeve as she shopped for proper Wano style clothing for him. Her concern kept rising the more he seemed lost in thought. While sifting through the clothing rack she paused and faced the hare-man at last to ask, "Tiber, what'd Zy say to you? If he said something mean I swear..."

Dodo, meanwhile, stood perched near the section of the ship Kane trained in. Was he attempting to learn some new drill technique? The bird's head shifted from side to side, watching him curiously.

Zy stopped shopping momentarily when he felt a sudden awkwardness. Some men that were poorly dressed wandered in, the guy in the front spitting tobacco onto the floor. The Hardy Swamp boys, a group of small time bandits gathered around Havok. They pushed him aside until the leader of their group stepped forward. Ex-Marine Feilsgud Gnottbuster.



"I hear some pirates ventured nearby! We don't want your kind around here! Get lost! This swamp isn't big enough for the both of us!"

"We're nowhere near a swamp, asshole. Now buzz off. You're way too unattractive to defeat me." Zy dismissively commented with only a discreet glance offered before he went back to testing out glossy black trench coats.

"You're really pissin' me off!" Feilsgud barked, smacking a keyboard out of Manni's hands to close in on Zy with his pack of bandits.

"My keyboard! Boy do I feel sorry for you retards," Manni whistled. Pointing, the girl said, "Cyrus, get 'em!"

Feilsgud spotted the guy near Manni and Rebecca, and nearly fell over laughing. "Bwahahaha! A rabbit?! You hear that Chuck? They're threatenin' us with a rabbit!"



"Preposterous," Chuck answered while combing his hair. "We own this island."

"I told you guys you aren't welcome here!" Fisherman Havok shouted, before twisting his harpoon over head until it picked up speed.

Chuck flicked one of his many knives forward, knocking it from the clumsy fisherman's hands before walking towards Rebecca. 

"Hey woman. What's going on? Why don't you lose the hare and get with a real man?" Chuck asked.

"..." How dare they insult Tiber! The woman was steamed now. She didn't hesitate to swing on Chuck with a mighty punch that nailed his face and sent him spiraling backwards into and through a wall.

"Chuck!" Feilsgud cried, his hairless lumps where eyebrows should be shooting upward.

"BACK ATTACK!" Havok shouted, punching a bandit from behind to make him smash the stained ceiling and twinkle off into the sky. His huge muscular arm was flexing, and it was apparent... as naturally strong as Rebecca was, this humble fisherman was a true monster.

"Don't mess with Havok Von Daniel!" 

"Your last name is Daniel? Wait, _Von_?"

*"Yeah, so what?!"* Havok screamed, before huffing and pouting.

"It's weird..." Zy answered with a shrug.

The sensitive Havok fell to his knees, nearly weeping at Zy's harsh disapproval.

The other bandits drew guns and pointed them, showing they had no desire to toy around with these monstrous strangers.

Havok shook with rage. Guns... there was no way he could beat armed men. Just like that... they were going to get their way... like they always did...

"Take what you want..." Havok gloomily responded, and the bandits grinned evilly.

"Well that's just an atrocious way to plunder." Zy randomly said, completely unworried by the men attempting to be intimidating by being armed.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 30, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Woods North of Loguetown
Makeshift Hut*

Green mossy ground, flowers flowing gently in the breeze. Newly cut tree stubs and naked trunks around the outer edge of a small clearing, where a small makeshift hut is swaying with the tact of the wind. Smoke pouring out of a hole in the roof is the only sign to suggest human life inside. 

On the inside, a large, flat stone is supported by marble bricks from Alfland Ruins. On it,  the remnants of a fire has almost sizzled out. Sections of tree trunks is laying on the floor, forming a bed sized square, where lots of moss has been added into. In the moss, Nana is sleeping, mumbling and moving around, like she is having a bad dream. Lillith is sitting by her side, holding her hand. 

"Hang in there..." she keeps whispering into her ear, stroking her hair with the other hand. "Hang in there..."

*Beginning of Arc II...*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Open Sea: The Palace]​*​
[The Mighty Merchant]​
[A Question to the Hare]

Rebecca nodded, the thought of being taught how to fight better was one thing, Cy being her tutor was another. Turning she lightly blushed.  “Hey, there’s a big room in the hold.” Manni says, after thoroughly exploring the ship she should know.  “I’ll take you there if you let me watch!” she exclaimed. Secretly she didn’t want Rebecca to kill Cy, not on her watch. She was still mad that Becca broke his nose; sure she and Koaj said that Cy fell on his face, but she didn’t believe that. Not for one second. Becca didn’t like men, and now she knew that Cyrus was a man, not a rabbit. Koaj hops down; she was tired of being a paper weight anyway. Spinning from the pushup stance Cy slips into Hybrid mode,  “Sure, led the way Manni, we don’t need water to slip on anyway.” Rebecca gave Manni a murderous glance, she was cutting in on her alone time with Cyrus. Manni merely grinned, she won this one, and best of all Rebecca knew it. Sadly Cyrus was oblivious to the sisters’ intents.

Once below deck Manni led the two to a large Cargo hold just below the first. Zy had cut the original hold in half; this was to be his secret stash for when he got rich. But thanks to Manni’s exploring it was found out.  “This is it.” she states putting both fists on her hips like she had won some type of award.  “This will do nothing to damage.” Cyrus commented walking into the center of the room. Crossing his legs he fell to a sitting position.  “I thought”,  “I am, but first you need to understand how this works.” Cyrus states patting the floor close to him. Closing his eyes he places his hands on his lap. Sitting down, Rebecca follows his lead.  “Fighting isn’t a ridged affair. It’s violent and more often than not. Fluid, you have to be like the willow. Alone its weak, but it helps to bind other wood.” Cyrus states.

Great, the Hare was talking in riddles again.  “Let me explain a little better, a bokken is strong and ridged. It can take hits and damage; it can also break if bent to harshly. But, if you wrap it in willow reeds, you amply that resistance to breaking against harsh bends. And like the willow you have to bind your muscles so they won’t tear while at the same time you have to be flexible so the wind doesn’t break you.” Cyrus adds taking a deep breath in. Both sit there for several moments. Not speaking, Manni props herself up against the door, now this was stupid why were they just sitting there? Rebecca was thinking the same thing,  “Find your center, when you do stand.” Cyrus states, he then pushes himself to a standing position with just the power in his legs. Rebecca clears her mind and focuses on her inner self, several minutes pass, but she too eventually stands. 












 “For you to learn this, you’ll have to forget all you know about how your body works.” he states taking several steps he puts three body lengths between he and her while motioning for her to stay put.  “Right now, as you are you see your body as a piston, mechanical force with explosive releases and slow recoveries. We have to break that. Do as I do.” he states while jumping into a slow single rotation spin with his hips and legs. Rebecca watches and imitates. It was a weird sensation,  “So, how will this help me with speed?” Rebecca huffs while they continue to do the spinning jumps.  “It’s showing your body that there is a more fluid ways to use itself.” Cy states preforming a rapid spin kick. The air cracks with the power off the kick and startles Manni. How’d he do that on air? Rebecca was left somewhat speechless. Not only was Cy a swordsman, but he could fight physically too.  “H-how’d you do that?” is asked. Cyrus turns to her and pats the upper part of his calf.  “This is one of the biggest muscles in the body; it can be trained to be more than just a piston.” he states bounding from foot from foot. 

 “Imagine a windup toy –Manni laughs and gets a hard stare from Rebecca-  “ You wind it up by twisting a key that tightens a spring. When you let go it releases the forces that you’ve stored at a magnified rate.” is stated as he stopped bounding around.  “Leaping with small spins helps you at first, but when you master this technique you won’t have to, you’ll be able to wind your muscles own your own.” Cy states holding a leg up. Pulling it in, he focuses his mind, and then with a tilt he releases a kick with a similar crack as his jump spin kick did.  “Now, back to the spring, if you wind from the top to the bottom, the force is released downward suitable for thrust kicks or ax kicks, well any kick with a forward or downward motion.” Cy pauses to allow that to settle in, when he thought that Becca had it he continued.  “Now if you wind it from the bottom to the top, you get a pulling motion that is best for hook kicks or knees. The same principle can be applied to the arms.” is stated as he motioned for Rebecca to start following his movements again. 

Rebecca nodded, but how did you train your muscles to act like a coiled spring? Strangely the answer became clear as she started to get use to the weird dance Cyrus was putting her through, her muscles started to retain that fluid flow.   

[Later]

Rebecca was getting into it, 

PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUUUNCH! PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUNCH! KICK, PUNCH, PUUUNCH!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 30, 2013)

*[continued]*

[The Mighty Merchant II]​

[Knife to a Gun Fight]

Cyrus stepped off to the side to observe as she rained the volley of attacks, somewhere in this empty room he managed to find a willow reed and it bent upward as he gave a grin, she was leaning quickly. She was a natural at this, a savant one may say without the drawbacks. Sweat glistened over her body, and Cy found himself thinking of her more than the training. He was finally returning the looks she’d been giving him the whole time, Manni even noticed it, Rebecca liked Cy, she didn’t want to hurt him. She rolled her eyes, wow was she wrong. Maybe Cy was just clumsy like Koaj suggested. 

As Rebecca flew into another flurry of attacks Cy walked up and examined her form, when he noticed her tendency to put more effort than needed he stepped in, just a bit.  “More like this…” he states, allowing himself to slip into his human form for just a split second he tenses his leg and fires off a whip of a kick. Every muscle flowed in unison, no wasted movements. No wasted power. Precision and efficiency was the name of Cyrus’ game. Rebecca nodded as Cy slipped back into his Hybrid mode, he made it look easy, but then again that’s what the spinning earlier was for, to train the legs and arms how to coil instead of push and pull. Going into one of those spins, she takes an opportunity to ‘fall’ into Cy’s arms.  “Oops” she muses as Cyrus catches her. 

 “Lame” Manni calls, more or less calling her sister out on what she done. With the wrath of heaven in her eyes, she slams a foot off the flooring splintering the immediate area. Sweat formed on Manni’s brow; "So uh, yeah. I'mma go!" Manni offered, thumb jerking over her shoulder. The girl sprinted off yelling, "By the way, we found a couple of cool ships!" the lil nuisance says sprinting off as not to incur the wrath of Khan Becca. 

Pausing Rebecca starts to say something, but realized she was still in Cy’s hold. Laughing nervously she pulls from and turns to Cyrus, "Um, Cy'... there's something I'd like to ask you, and well... tell you. It's a little sudden and all but I- whoa! AHH!"

The whole ship rocks from sudden impact, the two fear the worse and race up to deck side. They were being assaulted by a spunky man with a harpoon that apparently hated pirates. Being the last on the scene, more or less, they watch as Zy ‘barters’ his way into visiting the ship stores. After a short pause the man finally aggress to letting them visit one of his boats, but he is going to be watching them. One by one the Crew that wanted to go walked off; until it was just Zy, Rebecca and Cyrus. The Beam-man wanted to speak alone, and succeeded at the cost of a broken nose, but at this rate. Who was counting broken bones? Ahem, Zy? Being left alone, Zy turns back to Cyrus, a serious look slipped across the usually chipper pirate; this was going to be bad…

[After the Questions]

What Zy said lightly shook Cy, it was a legitimate concern. He didn’t know that Koaj had mixed his blood with him. How do you explain the vile hatred that is buried so deep within, that it cannot see the light of day? How do you tell someone that you’re violent and evil while still trying to be gentle? Cyrus started to open his mouth, but Manni was being impatient as ever. Zy grumbled about sorting it out later, good call. Cy needed all the time he could to think about how to explain the darkness that hid so deep within him. A darkness that wanted to kill all them, but Rebecca, with a nervous smile he walked down the gangway to the thrift store. At the bottom Rebecca was waiting on him, her arms catching one of his, _ ‘MINE’_ she thought tugging him along. In the store, she more or less led Cyrus around looking for clothing to replace the tattered robes he was wearing. But with each passing moment she got more and more worried. He seemed distant, like something was on his mind.  “Tiber, what'd Zy say to you? If he said something mean I swear..." she starts, but Cy flashes a soft smile.  “It’s nothing.” he states pulling a light brown robe from a rack. Rebecca gave him a look.

She wasn’t buying that,  “Alright, he thinks we’re brothers now that Koaj mixed our blood… he wanted a loan.” is added. Rebecca shot a nasty look at Zy, who for just a second felt hell freeze over. She knew it, Zy’s greed, asking a poor drifter with barely a Beli to his name for money. She started to roll a sleeve up when Cy caught her attention,  “Does this match my fur?” he asks holding the brown robes up against his body, Zy is safe for just a second. The small chatter stops when a group of bandits make their way into the small shop; Havok seemed to know them as he demanded that they get out of his shop, though they seemed to care little of what Havok had to say as they pushed further into the store. 

One knocks Manni’s keyboard out of her hands, which causes her to tell Cyrus to ‘get them’. Seeing Tiber between Manni and Rebecca the men start to laugh at the fact she wanted a rabbit to beat them up. A rabbit! Boy that was funny, and the fellow known as Chuck made the mistake of not only insulting Tiber, but he thought he’d hit on Rebecca too. A swift punch sends the man through the wall, causing a grin to spread over Cy’s lips. She remembered what she was taught. A few moments and a flying bandit later Havok was on his knees sulking and the bandits had their guns drawn, typical.  “Take what you want” Havok says in a defeated tone. Welp, that was it. Cyrus stepped forward picking up a folding knife as he did.  “Mind if I borrow this, Mr. Havok?” he asks walking pass the man. So distraught over the situation, Havok just kneeled there, broken and beaten.  “What are you planning on doing with that, haven’t you heard don’t bring a knife to a gun fight?” Gnottbuster bites  “The flapping of a butterfly’s wings in Wano can cause a hurricane in Louge Town.” is the reply a glint in Cyrus’ eyes.  “What are you talking about? Have you lost your mind?” is retorted as he signals for his men to stand ready. In a swift motion Cyrus pushes the knife forward, just nicking Gnottbuster’s tank top.

The man’s eyes narrowed as he looked at the small cut,  “What” as he spoke all their, the bandits, cloths started to shred. The stocks on their shot guns turned to matchsticks as the nuts and bolts that held them together were stripped away. Gnottbusers hair was even cut to pieces. In the end, with a single thrust Cyrus had reduced the bandits to spare parts and over half naked. Folding the knife up Cyrus turns and walks back to Rebecca. He hands the knife to Havok with a smile,  “Thanks.” he states as he walked on by,  “Now about how those robes look against my fur…” 

The bandits can only look on in disbelief. ~~~


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2013)

*South Blue, the Hernandez*

As far as notoriety was concerned, Lukas Vasquez was well-known for being one of South Blue's more dangerous pirates, with a bounty of 10 million berries. His skill in swordsmanship was unparalleled, and his crew was just as powerful as he was. Still, even someone like him couldn't take on a convoy by himself, but with other pirate crews fighting by his side this was going to be a piece of cake.

Lukas raised his cutlass and pointed to the convoy. "Alright boys, let's get up close! I'm going to enjoy carving up the marines tonight!" 

His crew cheered, bringing down the sails and sallying forth towards the marines. Behind the _Hernandez_ were the _Blue Shell_, the _Hound's Head_, the _Patricia_, the _Salmon_ and the _Rusty Hammer_ , all crewed by pirates as dangerous as the band Lukas led. Lukas and the others sailed towards the ammo galleons,  spearing through the marines' line.

*South Blue, the Onigumo*

At the head of the convoy was the _Onigumo_, a sleek frigate carrying only 20 guns, far less than the standard for ships of that class. This didn't mean the _Onigumo_ was lacking in firepower however, as it was equipped with two turret batteries not unlike those used in battleships. Captain Luther, the _Onigumo_'s captain and de-facto leader of the convoy preferred speed and accuracy over firepower. He reasoned that it didn't matter if your guns could fire 40 pound shots if it couldn't even hit its target. 

He watched the attacking pirate ships from his binoculars, snarling at the sight of criminals attacking his convoy. He was going to make every last pirate on those ships regret setting off to the sea. "Hoist the sails! Signal the other ships! We'll send these pirate scum to the bottom of the sea!"

Signal flares were shot to the sky from the _Onigumo_'s deck, and at once every ship in the convoy went into action. Three ships lead by the _Onigumo_ detached from front of the convoy, sailing towards the back of the attacking pirates. Four more ships sailed in front of the galleons, using their own ships as shields lest the pirates' cannons accidentally hit them. One well aimed shot was all that was needed to turn the ammo galleons and everything around them into a huge fireball.

The pirates' attack was relentless, their cannons hammering the marines with everything they got. As they attacked two of the pirate ships sailed forward, blades of wind flying from their decks and blocking any cannon fire aimed at them. Luther's smile looked predatory. Few of his men were skilled combatants at melee, but that didn't matter. He stood up from his seat at the deck of his ship, and picked up a red pellet from a table nearby. He loaded the shell into his arm, long since replaced with a cannon and fired. 

The ships immediately guarding the convoy saw a cherry red flash in the air, followed by a lime green flash. Marines manning the upper deck cannons immediately loaded smaller cannonballs with chains attached, while those in the topmost gun deck loaded hollow cannonballs into their guns. A dark red flare was fired from the _Onigumo_'s deck, signalling them to open fire.

*South Blue, the Hernandez*

Lukas was laughing. The attack had been easy, his crew and allies breaking through the enemy defenses like butter. Only a few ships remained to guard the convoy while the rest fled. Any salvos fired at his ship was easily repelled, each slash from his and his crewmens' blades deflecting any shells before they hit. The only thing the marines seemed to be good at was launching fireworks. 

Another volley of cannons flew towards the _Hernandez_. Lukas yawned, swinging his sword at the volley to deflect it with another whirlwind from his blade. The marines must've been running out of good shells, since these ones shattered from his attacked. 

"CAPTAIN! HELP!"

Lukas faced the bow of his ship, and saw most of his crew wailing on the deck. Shards of metal rained down on his ship, tearing through flesh and wood like butter. One of the shards had hit a cannon, igniting its payload before it fired and setting part of the deck on fire. He called for his ship's doctor, but as he did so another volley from the marines struck. He barely managed to jump out of the way as the _Hernandez_'s mast fell down, its center crushed by chain shot. As he got up he saw more of his crew dying, the chain shot crushing them as easily as it did the mast. 

Just a few knots away he saw the _Hound's Head_ in flames. He had no time to wonder what happened to his allies, as a third volley from the marines was fired. Lukas and what's left of his crew did as best as they could to deflect the shots, but many of them were aimed low, his strikes barely deflecting them. He looked back to the _Hound's Head_ again and saw that it was sinking, with no sign of its crew. His other allies were rushing to help, but more marine ships had appeared to attack them. The marines' attack intensified, and soon the _Hernandez_ was riddled with holes. Lukas screamed in defiance as he raised his cutlass to swing at a shell, before the deck he was standing on collapsed and he sank to the depths along with his ship.

*South Blue, the Onigumo*

The pirates ran when they saw two of their own sinking to the depths of the sea, but it was a futile effort at best. Luther and his ships bombarded them ferociously, and by the time they were done nothing was left of the _Blue Shell_,the _Patricia_, the _Salmon_ and the _Rusty Hammer_. 

"South Wing!" Luther barked through the denden mushi. "Encircle the convoy! Now!" He pointed at his first mate with his cannon arm. "Willis! have the _Onigumo_ and the rest of North Wing on wolf formation! Now!"

He paced back and forth in front of his desk, fuming. It wasn't over, he knew. That was just a preliminary force, before the real enemy showed up. As he watched the lights from South Wing move towards the convoy, he was proven right. More lights could be seen from the horizon, at least 10, maybe more pirate ships sailing towards South Wing. 

"Belay my orders to South Wing!" He pulled his denden mushi as close to his mouth as he could, screaming every word at the top of his lung. "Ready crane wing formation and strike! Don't let a single ship get close to the convoy!"


*South Blue, the Milanese*

Blueberries was pleased. Lukas had done as planned, driving the marines in disarray as the rest of the pirates readied the attack. A shame they died so quickly, but they served their purpose. The rest of the pirate ships he'd convinced or hired to participate in the attack kept sailed towards the convoy's South Wing. There was only thing left to do.

He picked up his den den mushi and called Salome. It was almost time for their part of the plan to start. "Once we engage you may begin the attack, my lady."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[The Doctor and the Devil?s Reject]​
[Revenge, The Real Sadist]

 ?Well, if it isn?t the Homo-Erectus, I suppose I was right. Not that it surprises me.? Rip-jaw?s voice echoed all around the Baron. Sweat formed on the mutilated monstrosity?s face. Bone had grown over the Baron?s mouth, so he was left speechless as his eyes slowly adjusted to the darkness of his new home. A profuse sweat started to pour as he felt a scaly tail start to entwine around his neck.  ?Don?t worry; I?m not going to kill you Baron. I have other plans.? flashes of white teeth flicker rapidly just a breadth from his eyes. A muffled cry for help escapes Montegue as he is pulled to his feet. In distance he can see shadows moving, looks like the Fishman was trying scare tactics.  ?Oh, we?re about to have so much fun.? the voice came from his left, and his eyes shift that way. Nothing. 

 ?I must admit, for a classless creature.? the Baron shivers, a forked tongue brushing against his right ear, his gaze quickly shifts that way, this wily monster was just staying out of his vision.  ?You have quite the assortment of species. Some of them I find questionable.? is stated as the large Fishman placed a hand on Balthazar?s shoulder his hot breath against the man?s neck. With a slow march he walks around the twisted man.  ?The Pavo cristatus, for example; is such a beautiful specimen of Aves and I can see why you?d have it.  The real question comes at the Capra aegagrus hircus. What use you?d have for one of those is quite? debatable.? is continued as he walked around. Stopping several feet away from the immobile Baron he starts to rummage through his medical lab pouch.  ?Fetish questions aside, I found this little fellow.? he states pulling a small jar from the contents, inside was a brightly colored frog.  ?Dendrobates azureus, very nasty little creature as its excretions can be used for nefarious reasons?. But that isn?t what is really important.? he states sliding the frog back into the mobile lab. Rummaging around he produces a syringe, full of a bioluminescent liquid. 

 ?More interesting is your stockpile of flora, particularly the Solanaceae family.? is stated as he flicked the vile, to make sure the mixture isn?t stagnant.  ?This is reminiscent of *L*ysergic *A*cid *D*iethylamide. But, it?s a bit more complicated. I would go into more detail. But I think you?ll understand better if I use it.? is stated as he sauntered up to the Baron. Finding a soft spot the substance is injected.  ?There, no worse than an inoculation.? is mused as he tossed the syringe, no need to get inadvertently poked.  ?You may experience spatial disorientation, which is merely the effects of the Lophophora Williamsii, maybe you?ll get a life altering vision, who knows.? is stated as Rip-Jaw got face to face with the man,  ?No, the real reason I injected you mammal is perception of time, right now hopefully it is starting to slow for you, to a dismal crawl is my intentions. It?ll take you about three days to die without water; I hope it feels like three hundred years.? is bit as he started to walk off,  ?I?m sure my words will eventually reach you?? 

[Later]

Rip-Jaw stood before a large vault, it was intricate looking. Very mechanical, very heavy and it was probably the real reason Roy and Isabella had ventured so low into the bowls of the mansion. The two had saved his life each on their own occasion. Ms. Roseo freeing him of his binds and Roy saved him from a rather painful death. The least he could do is repay the favor. Both his large hands land on the large door and he slowly starts to pull. Soon the sound of metals straining can be heard. Sure going through the ten billion different combinations [10^10 (10 possibilities for the 10 digits)] but he didn?t have that kind of time, breaking it would be so much more simple. Strangely the vault pulled from the wall as the brick around it crumbled.  ?Well, that is problematic. Maybe Ms. Roseo can break the lock?? he mumbles while he started to drag the entire vault behind him.

[At the Dagger]

A door appears just to the side of the ship, and slowly opens. From the darkness of the space a leather bound woman steps. 



 ?So, this is the place? that fat bastard sure likes to be off the beaten path.? is stated as she adjusted her glasses.  ?Put the supplies below deck, then leave.? she states adjusting the bone coated ebony sword on her back. It was rare for her to carry this weapon, but she had no intentions of being caught off guard. Not when her mission was of this level of importance. As the men under her charge stocked the small ship she walked up the gangway as well. Finding a suitable local for her to wait was paramount, she was sure that the hell that was going on at the Baron?s Mansion was soon to be over.  ?I can?t wait to meet my loves next interest.? she chuckles leaning against the railing of the ship. She looks to the devastation as man in a full body suit walked up to her, a vanguard of sorts he had; no shadow.


*Spoiler*: __ 




(Sans Backpack and cigarette)




The men in her charge are soon done and leave though the open door that closes on its own behind them. The man beside the woman waves a hand and the door disappears, it was now a waiting game.


----------



## Vergil (Mar 31, 2013)

*Mason.*

It had been sometime since he was alone. Usually he was surrounded by people; be it Kagami, Teri or Aadish – it was rare that he was ever left alone. Though he wasn’t completely alone, as the explosions echoing from the West proved, it was solitude enough for him to think in peace. 

He didn’t look it, but he was most comfortable like this; in full survival mode. He was an outdoors type, revelling in the fact that there were no humans around to ruin this beauty. The forest was teeming with life, all perfectly balanced with each other. There were no humans at the top of the food chain that would ruin the delicate balance, no deforestation to deny the creatures of their homes, no irresponsible taking of valuable resources. The world was truly better off without so many humans. 

His mother, Mion, had introduced him to the great outdoors. It was a unique experience – in a jungle, not unlike this for 6 months, living off the land and trying to attune to the harmony of it. At first he hated it. He’d rather be at home with books and read about the various wildlife and fauna. Then, he started to analyse the behaviour of everything around him and started to discern a pattern. Everything was cyclic and he remembered that it was like trying to time when to jump through the start of that hellish obstacle course the Overkills had set up for them to train, except without the bruises and broken bones. No – this one came with bites and stings. 

Mion helped him when he was close to death, but at no time else. It was tough but fair and he understood then, how powerful a woman she was; more than likely, this is how she grew up. That was the only time he somewhat respected her, every other time it was nothing but one embarrassment after another. Her naivety had lost them all their money on a number of occasions, having to borrow from the much more responsible couple of Vergil and Kiya. His father was no better and their house was full of ridiculous shiny and worthless trinkets, which the pair would stare at endlessly. There were times that Mason would have to steal from them, in order to save money for little things like food so that they wouldn’t have to go through the humiliation of begging for money. Though they would still have that doped up happy smile on their faces, insisting that money was not important. Remembering Teri’s lavish house and his own crumbling excuse of one brought an anger that rarely came across him. Humans were worthless and his parents were prime examples of that.

The growl was getting louder, so Mason stood up. He figured that was the reason Scarlett came back to this island. He decided should probably help, if only to get to the bottom of all this.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 31, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

Future UC

Aboard the Wave Cutter​
"Anyway, I'm going my own way the moment we hit the next island. You me and Sam. We mix about as well as oil and water. Whatever this is...it's not gonna work. I'm sure you see that." Annie turned about and waved absently. 

Kai gave her some more of his patented scowl while flashing those razor sharp bronze set of teeth of his. He had half a mind to dropkick her to Loguetown, the only reason he didn't was because all that mad honestly. Don't get it wrong, he wouldn't even piss on her if she was on fire. But he hadn't had a reason to trust her to begin with, who else but him was to be blamed for expecting her to do anything else but stab him in the back. 

The lack of trust, and the fact as right as she could be about them three together not mixing together, made him agree wholeheartedly with her words.The sooner they went their separate ways, this time for good, the better.

"Good luck Mister Pirate King,"

That was his soft spot, he got sparkle in his eyes and broke out in a smile. The sarcasm was completely lost on him. 

"Ah Pirate King groupies." He sighed deeply and shook his head. 

"Eh?" Chun wasn't sure what to make of this, was he that delusional or didn't he understand the concept of sarcasm? Just as he was about to broach the subject, Kai wiggled in his bed, sitting upright. "Kid, grab my bag for my, would ya?"

She jumped down from her seat and did as asked. Kai pulled out his flask, drained what was left of it's contents and grabbed an assortment of various bottles and packets. "Could you grab some of that alcohol and cough syrup from me." He directed her to some of the medical supplies that were lying around in the room., while he started mixing the ingredients around. Jack Drake had taught him many things during the few years he hang around the veteran and brewing up moonshine was one of those things.

He wasn't going to cook up an entire batch here on the spot, he would need equipment for that but he could whip up something nice on the fly. Something that would tickle the throat. He still had plenty of Jotunn Juice left, which on it's would be enough to floor your average man even if they didn't succumb to full blown frost bite after downing the liquid that generally was used for medical purposes. It together with the alcohol for antiseptic purposes, together with the cough syrup all stirred up together made for an excellent beverage that would put hair on your chest. And probably burn them right off again with a burp moments after that.

Sam's parasol from her discarded drink was the cherry on top, Kai's lack of a reaction seemed to indicate this was perfectly normal. 

CHUG​
"Ahhhh..." There seemed to be a bit of an aftershock involved, as he shook violently for a brief moment. "That hits the spot."

Meanwhile

Sun Falls​
By the time Elle arrived at the docks of Sun Falls, several other marine ships had already arrived on the island and gotten to work already. Unknown to her the Eliza Battle was already taken care off and all she would get to hear about it was that a unidentified pirate ship had been sighted and was suspected to the escape vessel of the suspects.

Adelheid wasted no time with nonsense like waiting for the ship to dock, get tied off, the faceless fodders could take care of that. She headed out alone, leaping down to the mess that was once Sun Falls. The marines had their hands full, trying to contain the desperate traumatized refugees asking them to take them away, anywhere, but here. They had fires to contain and  combat, bodies to stack so they could be disposed of. 

She had been given no information other than the location, but Elle didn't like what she was seeing here. Something horrible has happened here, and considering she was ordered to look into this she could make an educated guess on what kind of people had been responsible for this. If there were really monsters like that among the rookie pirates here in the blues.....

One of the marines that noticed her and her rank saluted her, directing the special ops marine captain to the key witness to the incident. The commanding officer of the local marine base. She relieved him off the report he was writing on the incident and read it through as she headed to Kong. "Captain, I would appreciate if you could help me make sense of this horror that took place under your watch...." She wasted no time with pleasantries, she got right to the point. It was only after that she took in what appeared to be a particular nasty injury he had sustained, and the presence of a silverhaired individual. 

"And I see the W.G. has responded already as well."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Future Unnamed Crew]​*​
[Harsh Truth]​
[Sun Falls]

 ?And I see the W.G. has responded already as well.?

Kong turns his head to the voice, eyes bandaged, and a confused look crossing his lips.  ?Sorry if I don?t address you Ma?am. But I cannot tell who you are.? he mumbles having lost all his reason to be cordial. Doc lightly taps him on the head,  ?Forgive the Captain Ms. Raven, he?s had a bad day.? Doc offers holding a hand out.  ?Names John Henry Holliday, everyone calls me Doc though.? is offered with a handshake. This guy reeked of Cipher Pol, but she?d keep her thoughts on that to herself,  ?Well _Doc_ can you explain what happened here?? she asks again. Doc never dropped that grin, but he did scratch the back of his head.

 ?Well young lady? he states, those yellow eyes just opening,  ?What you see is what you get.? is added him spreading his arms.  ?A shit sandwich with a side of sauerkraut, Multi-Million Beli in damages, a destroyed Marine Base, over a hundred dead who are mostly Civilian and last but not least three escaped fugitives.? he states running down the carnage. Dropping his arms he allows all that to sink in for just a moment. Then reaching in his coat he pulls three photos and hands them to her. On top was Kaiser D. Drake. 

 ?Kaiser D. Drake, from what witnesses have told us, he is the man that gathered all these poor people in one place. A fa?ade to get them in an easy kill box.? he states pointing to the parameter of tent village,  ?We believe he stole the tents from the Marine supplies when he escaped along with close to four million in other Marine assets. We believe he used the tents to show that it was a Marine intervention on their, the victims, behalf.? is added as Elle flipped the picture. Next up was Annie D. Clementine.  ?Goes by Annie the Kid, better name should be Calamity Jane, she is the death behind this massacre. After Drake rounded them up she took them out, something about a message to the world government.? he states a mock sadness to the tone that Elle couldn?t detect.  ?That young lady sure is cruel she even killed kids.? is softly added as Elle flipped to the last picture. Sam.

She didn?t show it, but this one hurt Elle,  ?You know her doncha, how long you server under her? Well that really doesn?t matter. Kong informed me that she was the master mind behind this and even started the fire that led to all these good people?s deaths. She also killed all the Marines that were killed here? he states walking over to a body bag,  ?Bitch even killed my right hand man.? he states squatting. Pulling the plastic back Roque, now in CP attire, can be seen. His throat slit to mimic Sam?s saber.  ?This true Captain?? is asked, Kong just gave a bitter scowl.  ?Every word.? ~

[Wave Cutter]

 ??? Sam?s eyes tear up as she reads the note that Doc had left in Trixie?s care, but that still didn?t excuse Doc for killing him. He could have fought for her dad, saved him. Quick as a hiccup she had pulled the Blazefire Sabre and was pulling it in an attack. Trixie only sighed as she caught the tip of the blade with two fingers. A sharp twist and she disarms Sam, just like that. Undeterred Sam goes for her disposable swords, but Trixie is far too quick, that massive cleaver on her back drawn and its hook is snagging Sam by the back of the neck before crashing her down to the deck of the ship. 

 ?Don?t be stupid, you couldn?t kill me if I merely stood here.? Trixie states as Sam sobbed softly, she couldn?t understand why this was continuing to happen to her. Why did she have so much bad luck?  ?Don?t worry there is more to this story than what is just in that letter little girl.? she states falling to a knee. Driving an elbow into Sam?s spine she twist just so Sam knows to listen up, ?cause she was only going to say this once. Bending down she puts her lips close to Sam?s ear and starts to whisper.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Mar 31, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*Enter the Swamp!*​
Zy walked over with a smile. Well now, that was over quicker than he thought. Rebecca suddenly snatched Zy up by the scarf. "How dare you... a loan, Zy? Really?" Zy immediately caught on, always quick on the uptake, and grinned. "Sure, and blood brothers share. So gimme some sugar. Right here on the cheek."

Zy ducked as Rebecca let out an infuriated roar and launched her fist straight into Bazoo's snout. "You bitch!" Bazoo roared as he crashed through a wall.

"What? No! Papa Bear!" Manni screamed, chasing after the fallen bear.

"B-bury me with some of my weeds, a lighter, and something to roll it up with... also a little bit of honey, no bring the whole jar... and the white stuff in my closet..." Bazoo detailed everything he needed before proceeding to feign unconsciousness.

"Dude. Bazoo. Really?" Manni dryly answered the bear. No doubt he was hurt, but he most certainly didn't get knocked out.

"Scratch my back then?" Bazoo asked.

"Ugh, fine." Manni sighed, and scratched his large back.

Bazoo twitched, managing, "Yeah that's the spot..." as a paw swatted the floor boards repeatedly.

"Hah, you're one sick bear. Hey wait, where'd the guys go?!"

*Initiating Forced Encounter in 3... 2... 1... *

Sebastian ‘Leatherhead’ LaBlanc weaved his way past a series of trees with a scaly finger rubbing at his snout. "Somethin' catchin' mah attention brotha'. These here be unusual footsteps... dem bandits don't wear dis... they ain't belongin' t' none o' us... so who sneakin' 'round on ol' Leatherhead's turf...?" 

Telemaque ‘Roughneck’ LaBlanc followed suit, a grin that was meant to be casual but looked eerie on a face like his spreading. "We gunna skedaddle and eat soon, yeah..? Dat be a long trip they makin' us do... Cuzzin Titan be callin' in dem favors an' I ain' neva gonna have nothin' dat good for dem minnits. I need t' eat..."

"You gunna eat soon brutha. I guarontee."

As if he was a psychic gator the sound of screams made a diabolical grin spread. "Dat be tha bell ringin'. Fresh meat is on da menu..."

"Hehhhh..." Sebastian's hulking brother responded with, his large fingers bending in anticipation. Grub was inevitable at this point, and he wouldn't be denied as he tore the flesh from some poor unsuspecting sap. Damn, he was so hungry! Hunger made the already violent beast wilder.

"Rest o' y'all, split up! Ol' Leatherhead know somethin' ain't right, and could be dem lil snacks we dun got has more. Catch 'em an' eat 'em good."

*Nearby...*

"...hm, a trap. Doesn't seem like anyone in these parts would be this clever. To think, the great Prince of the Sea fell for some shitty damsel in distress trick. I told you we shouldn't have helped her, Becca." Zy muttered as he poked at the rope and they rocked back and forth. Rebecca shook the ropes wildly, shouting, "SHUT UP! WHERE ARE YOU?! MANNI!" 

"Stop!" Zy swatted her hand. "This could be a motion sensor trap... wanna get who knows how many arrows and spears flying at us at once? That, or something else... plus yelling will just bring whoever it is to us sooner."

"You have a better idea...?" Rebecca huffed, leaning her back into Cyrus glumly.

"As a matter-of-fact, I do." Zy's finger carefully aimed at the lightly swaying rope that they dangled from. "As soon as I shoot us down... it's all on you Cyrus."

The sizzling beam soon sent them falling, and as Zy anticipated arrows came whizzing at them. What Zy didn't anticipate was the person's dedication. It wasn't ten, twenty, or thirty arrows. Hundreds of them sprung forth, and something fired that he couldn't quite make sense of. Crawfish?

Cyrus cut them out of the rope with ease and managed to deflect several arrows and crawfish during their fall. Zy focused, and a wobbly unstable beam disc appeared below the trio as Zy figured whoever this was... he or she was a little _too_ thorough. There would definitely be other traps waiting right below them, and probably hidden in the vicinity too.

Zy glided his friends to what appeared to be a safe spot before jumping down and sighing. Something was off, but he couldn't place it... his eyes scanned the area... unable to shake the feeling that someone was watching him.

"..." Leatherhead swept an arm through the air beneath the swamp water, signaling for the attack to commence. He'd been spying them for a while now, and reminded his brother not to eat the girl.












Roughneck emerged like a beast of the sea, swamp water spraying everywhere lunged out to run straight at them. Rebecca made move to interfere, but Cyrus ended up snatching her and tossing her to Zy. The pirate captain huffed. He was going to do something cool and self sacrificing again, wasn't he? Cyrus shot him a glance, a flick of his stare in Rebecca's direction indicating what need be done.

"Let go! I'm not leaving him!" Rebecca managed, but gasped when a crawfish exploded in her face. Zy's Bimu Bimu shield barely protected her in time, and the force cut through sending them flying back to smack brutally trees, Zy's particular wooden guardian snapping at the trunk.

His forehead thunking against the grass, Zy's already injured body ached further from the force of the diluted blast and the harsh collision with a tree. Stunned still, Zy feebly pleaded, "The girl... don't..."

"Don't you be worryin' 'bout dat girl you bet'cha. Ol' Titan want her alive." 

Zy's interest flared at hearing the tyrant's name. "Son of a..." A hand glowing into a bright sphere Zy muttered, "Bimu Bimu no..." before thrusting his palms forward and finishing with, "HA!!!!!!!"

Leatherhead circled around the brilliant blue beam and struck Zy's back with his tail, nearly snapping it. He grinned as the boy's chest popped off of the muddy ground which sent him into a fit of coughing.

"Kinda dumb be announcin' yo attacks boy-o, ain't it?  He grinned and fled the scene. When Zy looked up a crawfish exploded in his face.

Zy whirled backwards, ears ringing now. Fuck. Everything hurt... was he already unconscious? Something hard struck the side of his head which sent Zy into an awkward series of spins before he crashed painfully against the moist ground. After tumbling along his smoking body rested with a shaking fist squishing damp grass. Zy shakily looked up, fresh blood reddening his bandages and pouring from his gaping mouth.

"Dis it..? BWAHAHAHA! Titan coulda sent anyol'body after a lil boy-o like you ya bet'cha."

"Bimu... Bimu... no... FLASH!"

Leatherhead appeared stunned for a moment, his eyes shutting. Zy made an attempt to flee but Leatherhead's boot covered left foot struck the fleeing pirate's side so hard he cracked Zy's already injured hip.

"Uohhh!!!!!" Zy screamed in anguish, an awkward stumble finishing with him hitting the ground as he clutched his aching side.

"Y'all think ya gunna escape ol' Leatherhead on his own turf? Neat trick ya got there boy-o. Ain't gunna work none, but good nunth'less!" Crouching close to the ground, Leatherhead swatted Zy away.

"Not... going to be... so easy... you ugly bastard!" Zy twisted, and nearly passed out from the pain that shot through him coming from his midsection. He still managed to unleashed a Bimu Bimu Shield which reduced the impact of the tree he bumped against. Zy landed, but the ground was nothing more than a trap. Zy yelped, descending into a pitfall with flailing arms. A disc would only slow his descent, not make him fly... Zy was quick to unleash beams into either side of the pitfall to halt his plummet. A good thing.. there were spikes at the bottom. 

Panting, Zy's head momentarily bowed to catch his breath. He was wheezing from exhaustion, and his mind would randomly go blank. When he looked up Zy saw crawfish falling into the pit with him. The look of 'oh come the fuck on' flashed across his face before several explosions went off, shaking the area.

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island: The Third..._
Slaves and disgruntled townsfolk alike plundered the Baron's palace. Only a few stubborn guards held out within the inner walls, but were quickly overrun. The smarter ones laid down their arms and surrendered. It turned out that even the Baron's own men had little love for their employer, their loyalty only going so deep as their coin lined pockets. Roy watched as newly freed men and women threw down their shackles and raised their hands up to the sky in celebration. He rested a tired arm on Izzy's shoulder and rolled his eyes at her. 

"There. Are you happy now?" he asked her. Truth be told he would've been leagues away by now, _The Dagger's_ hold stuffed to the brim with gold and silver. It was Izzy's stubbornness which had forced him to stay and fight. Her insistence that he was a "better man." 

"You can't fool me with that disinterested act," Izzy replied. She poked him in the chest with her index finger. "Somewhere in there beats the heart of a good person."

Roy sighed. She really didn't know him at all. "So long as it keeps beating..." he muttered.

An instant smile flashed across Roy's face as a familiar trio of buxom mermaids came running towards him, calling his name. Isham ran beside them but Roy paid the slave boy little mind, his eyes focused on the delights hidden behind sparkling clam shells. The mermaids took Roy into their arms and began caressing his red hair, fawning over his many wounds. Their touch alone was the equal of any healing salve or bandage. "Perhaps there are benefits to this hero business after all," Roy said with a devilish grin. 

"You freed us," Isham cried. 

Roy shook his head. "No boy. You freed yourself by fighting for what was yours," he corrected. 

Isham bowed low to the ground suddenly. "I'd like to join your crew Mister Roy." He looked up tentatively at the pirate captain. "If you'll have me." Roy chuckled and patted the boy over the head. "You're a few years too early and I'm not looking for a cabin boy at the moment." Isham frowned visibly. "Keep growing strong. When you turn 17 come and find me if you still feel so inclined. I should be emperor of the universe by then." Roy glanced towards Izzy and flashed her a sly wink. 

A steady rumbling sound and grinding across the earth caused everyone to turn. Roy's eyes widened as Rip-Jaw appeared around the bend, hauling a humongous steel vault behind him. Roy let loose a wild howl of laughter. "Now there's a fishman after my own heart!" he exclaimed. In a flash he was soaring upward on a current of air, momentarily forgetting about even the mermaids. He landed atop the vault, arms wide, pressing his cheek against the cold steel and mumbling sweet nothings. The mermaids exchanged awkward stares, clearly unaccustomed to being left by the wayside. Izzy  strode up to Rip-Jaw, no longer terrified of the leviathan like fishman. 

"We couldn't have done this without you Rip-Jaw. Thank you." 

Roy looked up at Rip-Jaw. "Are you positive you got all of it? Perhaps you should go back and check..." he put in, quickly ducking the next second as Izzy grabbed a rock and flung it at him.

.................................................​
It took Izzy no more then a few minutes to crack the vault lock, the girl joking about how "low tech" the mechanism was. Roy collapsed and nearly had a heart attack as endless piles of gold and jewels poured out of the vault, but recovered promptly once Rip-Jaw suggested he take a look at him. They decided to spend the night in the Baron's mansion. The slaves set up a huge bonfire outside, pilfering the Baron's kitchens clean and arranging a massive feast in honor of their liberators. 

Roy sat on the Baron's golden throne, a mermaid on his lap as he tore into a turkey drumstick. Rip-Jaw plopped to the ground beside him, seemingly content to take in all the activity with his serpentine eyes. Izzy had gone back to the docks to check on _The Dagger_ but hadn't returned yet. Roy thought nothing of it. The girl seemed to love ships even more then she loved people. There was also the matter of dealing with the humongous lobster trolling the surrounding waters but Roy figured they would cross that bridge come dawn. 

Speaking of dawn, Roy thought. He glanced up at Rip-Jaw. "So Mister Jaw. What do you say to joining my crew? I promise you no lack of adventure and excitement if that's what you're after." He offered Rip-Jaw a knowing grin. "Or things to dissect..."  Roy also wanted something else out of the monster but that could wait for another day.

.................................................​
_The Sea Wolf..._
Commander Morgan leaned against the railing and gazed up at the night sky, his "daytime". Gone was the stifling suit. It certainly felt good to feel the fresh sea breeze again, smell the salt air, all the little things that one took for granted. By dawn they would be at Mandrigore Island. Some of the crew grumbled that they had better things to do then investigate ghost calls from abandoned islands, but something in his bones told him there was more to this mystery. 

"Where are you Phoenix D. Roy?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Mar 31, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[The Real Swamp People]​
[Thrift Store]

Cyrus clenched his teeth as Rebecca?s fist slammed into Bazoo?s snout. Tears well as the bear is lifted off his feet, ?bitch? follows the poor creature on his collision course through the far wall. Havok gasps as Bazoo bowls toward the swamp Manni in hot pursuit. Zy looks blankly at Rebecca, if the ire on Rebecca?s face could be bottled they?d have the ultimate poison.  ?Don?t you even think it, next time *I* won?t miss.? is snipped as she turned back to Cyrus who was now loosely holding the robes. He looked to the hole in the wall, a look of awe, maybe it was shock; either way he wasn?t paying attention as Rebecca examined how the brown of the robes looked against Cyrus? tan fur. 

Soon her blood runs ice cold, a scream? it had to be Manni. Koaj was over by what medical supplies the shop carried? sure it could have been Newman, but he sounded more like a girl when he screamed than most girls.  ?Manni!? is exclaimed as she darts toward the back door, from where the scream came. Cyrus drops the robes and is quickly on the cook?s tail. Zy sighs, not this again. Chase the girl. Get in trouble. Almost die? he hoped that the cycle didn?t repeat. But ever since he met this girl she has almost gotten him killed. Kong, Titian. What next? Mutated hillbillies?

Pinching the bridge of his nose he is quickly after his friend, he wasn?t going for Rebecca. He was going to make sure Cyrus didn?t kill himself for Rebecca.

[A few Minutes Later]

-Creak-

The limb they hung from lowly moaned as they swung from side to side and Zy could feel the blood rushing to his head. Chase the Girl, check. Get in Trouble because of the Girl, Check. All they needed now was the Rat King to pop out and laugh at their stupidity. Cyrus felt in insides shake violently after Zy more or less insulted her over wanting to save her sister, then and there Cyrus made his mind up to never make her mad, he liked his liver where it already was and at this rate it was going to relocate. Possibly his chest, throat or head,  ?Stop!? Zy snaps slapping Rebecca?s hand from the rope, Cyrus silently thanked him, after being put through an upside down earthquake he was feeling a bit squeamish and sick to his stomach. The last time he felt this ready to throw up is in Lil Wano where he met that really flat chested girl? whose hair ?. Shaking his head thoroughly he allows his hands to dangle toward the ground.

 ?This could be a motion sensor trap... wanna get who knows how many arrows and spears flying at us at once? That, or something else... plus yelling will just bring whoever it is to us sooner." Zy states after knocking her hand away. Rebecca crossed her arms over her chest and looked like a scolded child as she allowed herself to rest against Cyrus, at least she could feel a little safer now.  ?You have any better ideas?? she asks allowing herself to get all the closer to the Hare-man, if Cyrus could have blushed through is fur; it?d been a bright red at the moment. Of course it could also be the blood that was rushing to his head. 

A smile slipped over Zy?s face, of course he had a plan. The wily Roberts always had a plan. They might not always been well thought out. But he had one.  "As a matter-of-fact, I do." is uttered as he pointed his finger toward the rope near the tree?s branch.  "As soon as I shoot us down... it's all on you Cyrus." is added, Cy snapped too he was fixing to be up.  ?Pardon? he states moving his hand up pass Rebecca as he reached for his weapon. Rebecca blushed as she felt him move, maybe she allowed herself to get too close. A razor hot beam cuts the rope not too long after the heads up came. Gravity was still the bitch she was back in the ocean, and they rapidly free-fall toward the ground. 

As Zidane feared, there was a layer of traps to the trap they were already caught in. A prosperous amount of arrows fired up from the ground and strangely Crawfish??? With almost liquid speed Cyrus cut through the rope that bound their feet and spun his sword to deflect arrows and water roach alike while at the same time he used a spin and his ears to right them as Zy formed a disc for them to land on as Cy bounded around deflecting anything dangerous that may get too near. Landing the Hare-man tentatively paced as he looked for anything that was out of place. A blade of grass or stray bubble, but there was nothing. Which was strange, not even the birds were singing. Something was wrong here, very wrong. The Hare?s instincts weren?t wrong either, as soon the swamp water hung in the air, a monstrous crocodile rushing from the depth. 

Rebecca is quick to intercept, trying to protect her Hare, but Cyrus is faster. Plucking her from the ground he tosses her toward Zidane. The look he gives is all that it took; he would take care of this he had recovered more than Zy.  ?Let go!? she commands as Cyrus blitzed toward the croc,  ?I?m not leaving him!? she adds just as a crawfish bomb goes off. Zy is quick enough to shield both of them, but it proves enough of a distraction for Roughneck to get the first hit in. That muscular tail slams into Cyrus? stomach as Roughneck spins. 

Eyes wide with pain Cyrus flies away from his attacker at rocket speeds. Slamming off a tree trunk the Hare-man catches a mouthful of blood before crumpling to the ground and Roughneck wasn?t done just yet. Bull rushing in, the large beast swings that tail again, the tree that Cyrus was leaned against shatters as the Hare just avoids an untimely death. The tree howls in pain as it splinters, almost falling over. Rebounding, Cy cuts twice rounding the large lizard.  ?Wat dat ?posed to do?? it can talk?! Cyrus pulled his sword between the two as the brute turned toward him. A scaly hand patted his side, that crocodile smile ever present.  ?Dat ?posed t? hurt, Ah tink boy-o you o?er yer had. You bet?cha.? he grins. Cyrus cursed, blood seeping between his teeth, even his underbelly was hard as rock.  ?C'est la vi? 

Cy jumped, the beast lunging again, its maw ready to bite, and attempts a swift kick to the back of Roughneck?s head. But all he hits is air, after landing Cyrus quickly turns, but the croc is gone.  ?W?ere you lookin?? You gonna booray if you try dat.? Cy spun, the voice came from everywhere, where could something so big hide? Grass explodes from below Cyrus, the poor Hare-man was quick, but he wasn?t quick enough to evade. Two massively large arms wrap around him and Roughneck bears down hard.  ?Got dem bones now.? is exclaimed. With a feral shake he rag dolls Cyrus before football spiking him off the ground. Cyrus rolls to a stop a few feet away. The bandages he word soaked red with blood. He struggled to regain some form of footing as Roughneck stalked up to him like a wolf to injured prey.

 ?Dis be insultin? Ol Titan be yammerin? ?bout nutin?? he states putting a boot in Cy?s side. The hare grits his teeth; being lifted off the ground was an opportunity though. Using his hips he throws himself into a spin,  ?Kamikaze Slicer!? is yelled, that sword firing out, but Roughneck easily counters, his teeth snapping closed on the blade of the weapon. The sudden stop throws Cyrus off. He tumbles off the moist ground stopping just inches from the water.  ?Dat be real pretty, buh nuttin? to it, W?ere de bite?? is asked while flinging the sword into a nearby tree. 

A wad of blood is coughed up, Cyrus snatching up clumps of wet grass while he tried to push himself to his knees, but it was no good. He?d taken too many hits earlier; Roughneck snatches Cyrus up by the waist and puts Cyrus in another crushing bear hug.  ?Ah had ?nuff dis, you gun die city slicker.? he states, Cyrus can fill his ribs start to strain and crack as his captor started to walk toward the water?s edge. If Cyrus let him get there, it?d be over.

Holding his breath Cyrus slipped into his full Hare form. Cyrus shrunk so fast that LaBlanc couldn?t react and the Hare slips away.  ?Dat no fair boy-o!? he shouts dropping to all fours. With a guttural roar he slips into the drink. Bounding several yards away, Cyrus just avoids a pit fall that Leatherhead set earlier by shifting into Hybrid mode. A spinning jump gets him to a safe spot; but sets him up for pain. 

 ?FLASH!?​
Cyrus is caught facing the Beam-man, he quickly closes his eye while bringing his hands to his face. But it was too late he was already blinded and disoriented.  ?Got?cha!? is roared as Cy neared the edge of the swamp. From the water Roughneck exploded his arms latching onto the Hare, in the next moment the ambush predator drags Cyrus in. ~


----------



## kluang (Apr 1, 2013)

*Pato Island

Stratosphere Pirates
*

*Bombera*

BOOM

BOOM

The residents and people near the city square runs away from their homes, businesses from the battle between Bombera and Ten. As the people, humans and ducks another building crash down as Bombera and Ten pummel each other. Ten overthrow Bombera over a building and smash him into it. 

Ten landed on rubble and Bombera jumps and uppercut  Ten with an explosive fist and send the behemoth into another building. Bombera focus his explosive power on his feet and he moves quickly in a straight path.

" I call this new move Explosive Flash."

Bombera tackles Ten and the explosion cause  the building to crash down. Bombera slowly climbs out from the rubble and he looks at rubble. And then Ten also climb out from the rubble.

Both man look at each other. Both of their body are in a terrible shape and both have a hard time standing. Both of their injuries are terrible and they manage to keep stand around  move around.

A little duckling peek at them and she looks at Aish. "How can they still stand?"

"Their will power. Their will to win. Their will as a fighter. And their loyalty to their boss."

" I don't understand."

"Don't worry. You will."

Bombera and Ten walks towards each other. 

"What round is this?"

"Bujaa."

"Round 9? Then let start Round 10." and both of them smiles.

"Why are they smiling at each other?"

"Maybe, they respect each other as a fighter."

"Really?"

"Don't know. I've heard some rivalries among men causes them to best friend."

"So they will shake hand?"

"Nope. They will kill each other."

"Why?"

"They are man. Their manly philosophy doesn't make sense. And they say women are complicated creatures."


*1-I*

1-I took down another street thugs and he looks around him. Many more people enters the market, armed to the teeth.

"This King, speaking to you with my voice."

1-I looks around for the origin of the sound and sees a speaker attach to a tower.

"Anyone who took that bot down will get a prize from me. So, fucking kill that tin can!!!" And suddenly the crowd charge towards 1-I.

"And they say humans are smart. Aramis Mode." and 1-I eye turns blue. "I have no time for this." and he blitz around the crowd and stop behind them and he sheathed his sword. 

The moment his blade is fully sheathed the crowd fell down.

"Why wont you die!!!" shout King 

"Because I'm a gentleman."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 1, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[Aftermath]​
[Baron?s Mansion]

 ?I do not believe it is impossible for mammals to reproduce with inorganic substances such as metal alloys.? is offered while Roy caressed the steel structure of the vault he had brought with him. Roy however didn?t seem interested enough in him to hear the words that he spoke as he whispered sweet nothings to the giant lock box. Isabella, however, is far more courteous as she made her way up to him. "We couldn't have done this without you Rip-Jaw. Thank you." is what is offered. Rip-Jaw grinned, at least she had some dignity,  ?Ah, think nothing of it.? is replied as he rummaged through his mobile lab, a vile of dark red blood is produced,  ?I got something interesting anyway; as I?m sure that the homo-erectus wouldn?t be missing such a small sample of blood.? he states swirling the dark liquid. ?Science!?  Next comes the typical response that the Fishman expected, or at least a close facsimile as Roy pulled himself from the polished surface that he had created with his ?love?.

"Are you positive you got all of it? Perhaps you should go back and check..." the plucky Pirate captain quickly ducks, just avoiding a rock that Izzy hurled his way. Rip-Jaw chuckled, that tongue clicking off the roof of his mouth;  ?I?m afraid that is the only vault that the Baron had.? is replied a clawed hand offered in succor.

[A Little Later]

After coaxing Roy down, Izzy is quickly to work on the lock, at least up here she didn?t have to worry about lack of light, until the sun set at least. But the young mechanic proved that even such a complex, at least to Rip-Jaw, looking lock could be deciphered in a short period of time if one uses the correct methods. Like oh, say her equipment. The girl caught the large reptile?s eye. He pondered as he stroked his beard; could she help him with some of the designs that were kicking around in his head? The thought quickly passes as the door swung open, what seemed like a wave of treasure washed out, poor Roy seemed to go into a fit, heart palpitations bringing the poor man to the ground. A crocodilian grin crossed the scientist?s lips. Again opening that pouch on his belt he start to rummage through it. Next a scalpel is produced; its edge gleamed menacingly in the light.  ?Ah, finally an opportunity to understand mammalian physiology a bit better, er? Roy? I do believe you could be in need of a checkup.? Roy is quickly over what ailed him as he pops back to his feet, no need to operate doc he thinks as he backs away.   

[Later On]

Rip-Jaw sat by Roy as the former slaves celebrated their new found freedom, once a slave himself the giant Fishman could relate to their joy.  "So Mister Jaw. What do you say to joining my crew? I promise you no lack of adventure and excitement if that's what you're after." a short pause followed, Rip-Jaw just blankly stared at the human. "Or things to dissect..."  is added Roy hoping to grab the large creatures attention. A grin crossed the large behemoth?s lips, a toothy grin to end all toothy grins.  ?Well, to be honest I do owe you and Mr. Roseo. So I believe a mutual understanding can be struck.? is replied,  ?I want to go home, where that is? I?m not too sure. A place called the All Blue.? is added, the large Fishman thinking.  ?I will follow you until we reach that place?? 

[The Dagger] 

The Baroness leaned over the railing to the ship as Izzy approached. Roy wasn?t with her. But the woman quickly recognized the Roseo, she had met the mother once or twice in the past.  ?Well if it isn?t a Roseo, what are you doing so far from the New World? Child.?~~


----------



## Vergil (Apr 1, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

*Kagami*

Kagami was close to paralysis and Pandora’s box had refused to change into anything. She had burrowed into a basement and hid as she heard the Donald Duck type taunting coming from the giant Queen duck overhead. 

She had always been scared of them, but not much else. Sure she didn’t like spiders (who did) and getting too close to snakes was just plain dumb, but ducks….they literally made her weak at the knees. And not in a good way. Her dad had said it was because she had accidentally fallen into a large pond and was flailing around when she was three and in doing so had disturbed a line of ducklings. Mother duck was not impressed and had begun to viciously assault baby Kagami, and from then on it was a losing battle against the feathered foes. Dante had tried to get her to face her fears but it was to no avail, she just couldn’t deal with them. Not even the cuddly toy variety. 

So she remained huddled in the basement as the duck terrorised an island she didn’t care about. She could just stay there until it passed or got bored, there was no need to fight; it could destroy this ridiculous duck island and she could never see that bitch again once she leaves and….

“…didn’t think you’d be such a coward. You’re the easiest opponent I’ve ever had to deal with, you’re just no fun at all.”

She had threatened to flatten her friends, she had called her childish names, ridiculed her outfit, made fun of her parents but for some reason being called ‘no fun’ really got her hackles up. Probably because she knew Teri could handle herself, she’d dealt out even more immature names, knew that her outfit was ruined because of 1-I and the lion, her parents were idiots – but she was absolutely, positively not a boring person. 

The box in her hand started to whir into life. Tony had said that the weapon was linked to her feelings, using advanced methods to monitor heart rate, blood pressure, content of sweat, yada yada yada, Kagami had kind of got distracted by her thoughts as Tony had gone on one of her trademark enthusiastic descriptions. All she remembered was that to make it work she had to ‘feeeeeel’. Right now, she was a little irked. Kagami’s mission was to have fun! She was not ‘no fun at all’!

Kagami burst out of the basement, with fire in her eyes, her weapon in her hand and pointed angrily at the duck.

“Hey, you can say whatever you like but you better take back what you said about me not being fun!” Kagami yelled confidently, with her hand on her hip and her chest thrust out. The Duck turned to face her. Kagami squealed and ran away.


*Teri.*

‘Why I seemed to have taken a wrong turn and seem to have found myself up shit creek and oh look I don’t appear to have a paddle.’ Teri thought as her attempted strategy failed and the steely eyed Jack smirked. Teri had swallowed hard so many times that her throat was now dry.

This pressure was something else. She had watched Vergil face off with his brother countless times. It had become a weekly event on their little island. Kiya would make cookies and Sougo would attempt barbeque with a flamethrower. If all you were used to were propane flavoured sausages, then that’s kinda what you craved every once in a while. Ike would be the referee, due to the fact that he was invulnerable and the two brothers would face off. Just as the flag to start was dropped there was this eerie silence and this intense pressure. All of Dante’s showmanship would stop for a mere second and he gained instant focus that seemed to manifest itself in her mind’s eye as a fiery tornado, whilst Teri’s father would have his usual quiet confidence, but he too would up his tempo and send a blizzard like chill in the air. The two aura’s would collide and it was that anticipation that was the most exhilarating feeling for Teri.

This aura coming from Jack was different; calm, but then she wasn’t exactly feeling the pressure. Teri wanted to know what her aura was like but here she was acting like an utter noob and acting like some nervous school girl. She’d trained so hard for over a decade to prove to her father that she was worth something – that he didn’t need a son to be proud of his child. But damn this nervousness, she couldn’t do anything. Her nervous energy…

Kiya, her mother had often told her about how she dealt with that. She was after all just a regular person – sure she could hold her own, but when it came down to the big powers it was a struggle to survive. Every once in a while one of the high powered members of an opposing crew would take a shine to her; usually pervy men who wanted to see more under that tank top, but nevertheless, she would have to fight them. It was all about energy. It can’t be destroyed but it can be converted and that worked the same for feelings. Kiya would be terrified but she turned that fear into grit and determination and though she took a beating, she lived to tell the tale. She whispered into Teri’s ear that even Vergil got nervous, though not on the battlefield. Kiya said it with a blush and Teri really didn’t want to hear anymore than that. 

The point was that Teri was nervous, she had to channel it and change it to grit. She wasn’t going to go down here, at the very first hurdle, that would be just so…

The mood from Jack changed. She was getting irate and bored. Her fingers, her eyes said the same thing; she was going to draw soon. Damn it. Teri bit her bottom lip hard. For a second, she could finally feel Jack’s aura and it was like a sandstorm. Deep within her, Teri could hear the ocean again – it was her aura. Finally! She hoped it wasn’t too late. 

Like water her hand moved to her gun, pulled it out smooth. Two gunshots fired.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 1, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

Aboard the Wave Cutter

Kai had gotten up by now, he was sore all over and in particular his thighs were killing him, he wasn't going to win any races anytime soon but he was mobile. And starving, he had been eating while resting those days but with how much he used his powers and since he hasn't had a chance yet to replenish his metal reservoir...... It was time to pig out.

First he went to the money that Annie left behind, stacks upon stacks upon stacks of beli. He decided to give most to Chun, so that she and her family would be taken care of when everyone went their seperate ways. He used some to replenish his own nearly depleted finances. But his main interest was in the metal case.

GLOMP

He went historic on the medical bay, first tearing that briefcase up like he was a t-rex and then did some foraging. He wasn't that rude, he was a guest after all and not that long ago he was in need of the equipment here. But there were more than a few things they weren't going to miss anytime soon, what were the odds someone needed to lop off a limb or crack upon a skull? 

He fattened himself up again with various heavy duty medical tools such as bonesaws and he was ready around and get some fresh air. He hadn't even made it out of the hallway when his spidey sense tingled. "Something awesome just happened here." 

Xia stumbled around the corner, using her hands to steady herself as she walked upon unsteady legs. The weird look she got from Kai and whatever was going on with her actually made her face turn an even darker shade of red as she moved past Kai as quickly as she could.

"Something tells me I need to look into that, and invest into a camera for some reason......" 

*Meanwhile

Sun Falls

Captain Adelheid Raven​*
Those names sounded familiar, it looked like she had been right to move those three to top of her list and after this incident it was clear these guys needed to be taken down ASAP. They had her whole attention focused on them now, her reinforcements better hurry the Bleach up before those imps reached another island to rampage. 

Initially she had wanted to believe otherwise, there had to have been some kind of misunderstanding with Sam. And she was going to to be the one to clear that up. Well it looks like the soft gloves approach was one she couldn't afford anymore.....

"Fucking Ds." Them old Nihonese geezers whining about the cursed DF users, she didn't believe in that nonsense. Wanted to see a cursed bastard destined to make the world burn around them? Every last one of them  Ds would eventually fall to the plague that was that cursed bloodline, it looked like Sam's time had come as well. "Where is that fuck Vash when you need him, it looks like the South Blue could use a visit from him." 

She gave a heavy sigh, and took out her pack of smokes to relieve the stress. After lighting hers up, she offered one to Doc. "I'd offer one to you captain but considering your injuries I think you've got enough health concerns to worry about already." She gave a snort before refocusing on Doc again.

 "Considering the nature of their crimes, I should probably get a move on as soon as my reinforcements arrive." She would've gone on ahead, seeing how the path of carnage they left behind over the last two weeks but among the additions to her crew would be a couple of tracking specialists. With how evasive they had been so far, Sun Falls in hindsight was the obvious choice to try and disappear but at the time it hadn't even occurred to her to look here, so she could use any advantage she could get. 

"What will Cipher Pol's role be in this undertaking?" She inquired, they had lost a man of their own and the overall hush hush nature of whatever caught the interest of her superiors and the W.G. brass made her believe she wouldn't be the only one after these guys. "If you would like, there's a place on my ship for you, it is _your_ right right hand they killed after all." She wasn't a fan of these agents, but couldn't hurt to be political, this wasn't just a bunch of fools looking to be the next Pirate King after all while fighting fishmen and clowns along the way.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 1, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue - Shore
______________

The reply to my question was a simple, somewhat irritating one. "I was bored and was looking for something to do." He shrugged, scratching the back of his head and feigning innocence. However, I could see (barely) under his thick, eyebrow that one of his eyes had marginally opened and was gazing at me, as if seeing my reaction. I kept my face impassive.

"I see." I replied, steeling my gaze, and raising my swords again. Taking a deep breath, I enter an offensive stance. "I guess I'll have to beat the real answer out of you, then." I said, and I charged again. "_The key to winning here is to keep on the offensive. He's a lot stronger than me, so I can't let him get a hit in._" I think to myself.

Lunging forward, I make a shot directly for his throat with my right sword, before shifting my feet to the right and immediately flanking behind him and swinging both of my swords against his back, mimicking a move he did against me earlier. Direct attacks were suicide against this guy.

_*Clang.*_

"Not a bad feint," he said, blocking my strike, swinging his cane back. "But still too slow." And then he spun around again, and started attacking. But this time I was ready . . . kind of. Instead of bothering to defend, I instead attack back, meeting his strikes with my own, attacking furiously to try and survive. The air was filled with the sound of metal clashing against metal, and of my roaring and grunting. But despite my best efforts, I was still getting pushed back. Even now, the speed of his movements and the way he attacked . . . it was dragging me into his own rhythm of battle, disrupting my own.  I knew full well that one slip up could mean my death here. This guy was just _that _good. I couldn't win here, not in a direct fight. I just needed some way to stall and think of a strategy, or escape . . .

But how? My eyes hovered to the turtle and the suitcase momentarily. "Maybe . . . " An idea started to form in the back of my head, but at the wrong time. As I was distracted by the turtle, my elderly opponent jumped up and sent me flying back and landing painfully on the sand with a roundhouse kick across my face.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 1, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*Give in to the Cajun Persuasion*​
Bimu Bimu no... _Super Model!_ Zy's jaw opened as wide as possible and he 'vomited' a beam out of his mouth, sending it blasting into the explosions overhead. His body still rattled violently, Zy's injured body getting smashed against one of the walls of dirt before he nearly fell into the spikes below. 

Bimu Bimu no..." Emerging far... well, 'taller' than before... Zy struck a fighting pose on two long beams. "Stilts!"












"Bwahahaha! Leatherhead slapped a knee, tickled at Zy's new technique. "You jus' full o' tricks boy-o, an' I be plenty ready t' laugh at y'alls expense! You bes be serious yeah? Ol' Leatherhead ain't takin' easy on y'all jus' cos you be the funniest boy-o ever!""

"Bitch, I'm always serious!" Zy declared, before sweeping a stilt towards Leatherhead who grinned as it hit him uselessly against the chest.

"I don told you naw..."

"EXTEND!" Zy's stilt immediately slammed into Leatherhead like a super powered pool stick, firing him away with extra pushing force.

"That boy-o is full of tricks f' sho'..." Leatherhead contemplated while flying backwards. 

Flipping once, Leatherhead's tail stabbed the ground to make his body jerk and halt his forced retreat as a wide alligator grin spread. "Les see how you dun react to da swamp den boy-o... dis ol' Leatherhead's turf... Firs' tho'... HAY WAIT!" He immediately took off, chasing Zy.

Zy half ran half limped with a hand on his cracked hip. Of course that little trick wouldn't stop the bastard. At best he bought himself some time. While running away a part of the ground became remarkably soggy before completely giving in, sinking him sinking into swamp water. Zy's eyes widened as gator-men far smaller and weaker than Leatherhead swam at him. Zy eyes widened in horror as he waited to be eaten... unable to move from the cursed fruit. The greed of the gators sent them crashing into each other and sending Zy flailing through the air in a way reminiscent of a fish that had just been swatted out of a stream by some hungry bear.

While still in the air Zy fired a beam from his foot to escape the pack of scaly freaks that emerged from the swamp to give chase. He was finally high enough in the air that he'd become difficult to track. Exhaling as the nimble pirate descended for the trees again, he began searching for any signs of Cyrus _or_ Rebecca. Possibly Bazoo and Manni too. Wait, why in the hell wasn't he getting paid for this?! That's right. He was going to start charging those bastards for every rescue. Then maybe they'd stop running into trouble like a bunch of fools.

Zy's descent left him spotting a net waiting to catch him. Fuck! Zy created a beam disc to glide over the trap on his hands and knees, only to fly right into several crawfish that were tossed into the air at that exact moment. "Oh shit..."

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
Zy's beam shield lacked any deflecting power due to him not having the time to spin, but it still stopped him from receiving any fatal injuries as he was blown into the net. Upon hitting the ground Zy struggled feverishly with the net only to feel a tremendous bite clamp down on him from behind. The pain was absolutely excruciating. Zy flesh couldn't deny nor resist those jagged razor sharp teeth that pierced deep into him. Random bones were crushed, instantly breaking from Leatherhead's inhuman bite force. The trapped captain cried out in anguish, and everything went blank.

Watching Zy fall after releasing him, Leatherhead grinned sinisterly and said, "Betcha dun forgot boy-o... dem tricks or traps or not dem der tricks or traps I still be da gator you betcha." 

Zy lay unconscious, his cheek and body resting flat against the wet bed of grass. Leatherhead opened his chompers and slowly clamped down where Zy's shoulder was, a wickedly gleeful look in his eyes. This was going to be a delicious treat!


*CrUnCh!*​
Zy woke to feel pain even worse than anything he felt earlier, perhaps ever. It seemed Leatherhead was spinning with his arm caught in the middle of the giant gator-man's mouth after crushing his shoulder! Zy was immediately panicking, fear fluttering in his stomach at the thought of a missing arm. Zy let out a gargled cry of agony once the alligator started spinning. How dare he... how _dare_ he...! *Was this fucker really going to eat him alive?!*

The fear subsided, and something took the place of it. Something that scared even Zy. Zy's eyes widened like saucers from the combination of unquenchable fury and inexplicable suffering that now burned in the pit of his stomach and spread throughout his inner being like an uncontrollable wildfire. 

Leatherhead's bite was weakening while Zy burned with a sudden desire to rip this fucking gator's face off. Was it, again, the Will of D...? Perhaps. Maybe it that unknown wickedness from the blood transfusion flaring? Whatever the origin, the end result was the same. Everything was fading but something triggered the monster within him to awaken. It was that familiar might through desperation that fueled Zy's explosive adrenaline rush yet again.

"Uoahhhhh..." Zy started roaring, his captured arm flexing and expanding so rapidly that Leatherhead was taken aback, his incredible bite losing force and resulting in a harsh halting jolt that ceased his spin with only his body jerking, the gator-man's neck nearly snapping instead of continuing to roll Zy.

Snarling as his face darkened with indescribable look of pure unadulterated rage, Zy began smashing his fist down to brutally pound the top of Leatherhead's head. Leatherhead flinched at each blow which as wild as some savage Kong losing all possible control. The gator was grimaced each time until the first three blows finished. By the fourth punch Leatherhead relented, releasing his grip and staggering away from the once elegant now brutish fighter.

Seeing stars, Leatherhead commented, "D-Dat boy-o... where dat power come from...? I ain't be expectin' dat... best lure dat boy-o into da swamps and soften dat ol' body up a lil mo'..."

Zy's arm hung limp, flesh torn and bleeding, but that irrationally pissed off expression remained fully intact. Zy was clearly going to kill this bastard or die trying. Smirking, Leatherhead suddenly retreated Zy let out a barbaric roar before giving chase. A bear trap sprung on Zy in mid pursuit, clamping onto his leg with enough force to maim regular men. Zy gargled out blood when he screamed from the shocking pain. His working leg was now also injured. Only straining leg muscle flexing spared him from the near loss of another limb that day. 

Undeterred, but with his mind too clouded by anger to focus, Zy angrily panted as he knelt to his fully functioning arm along with the partially working one to open the trap with one of his rare fits of beastly strength. After swinging his profusely bleeding leg free which now throbbed from mind blowing agony, Zy looked up in time to snort out a quick, "Hn?!" before a point blank explosion went off in his face. 

*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​
The few remaining birds scattered as their battleground shook from the deafening blast. Zy meanwhile tumbled across the ground like a carelessly flung rag doll, smoke rising from his burnt body long after his wild trip ended from the aid of a bone snapping tree. Welp, there went his other arm.

He nearly passed out, again, but regained his focus enough to slam a fist down with ground shaking force. Balanced only on his bleeding arm Zy sneered and spit off to the side. _Fine. Game on._

"Heh... the look in boy-o's eyes jus' changed... ain' no matter... Ain' be nuthin' he can do can take down ol' Leatherhead!"

Zy screamed in anguish, snapping his dislocated shoulder back in place and then slowly rising to fight once more. His inhuman determination went beyond impressing Leatherhead. It was borderline terrifying... _Blew dat der boy-o's body dang near t' smithereens... snapped dat der other at th' elbow... da shoulder dislocated when I be givin' in t' bitin' 'em... hip broke... bear trap un dun th' other one in... dat's da boy-o's whole body... so why he don' just give up to ol' Leatherhead and be done wit' it...? No wonderin' cuzzin' had such a time... dis boy-o be more stubborn 'n twenty ox!_


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 1, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Continued post​*

"What's yo name boy-o...?"












"What in the fuck do you care? You'll be dead soon." Zy coolly replied, purple went swept bangs blocking off most of Zy's face and showing only one reddening iris.

"I guarontee..."

Zy's top speed was nearly chopped in two from his cracked hip and busted leg, but he pushed through it, his fury settling into a sort of icy cold determined state. Leatherhead grinned, still fresh for the fight, he circled Zy easily until striking his back to send him hurtling into a tree.

A beam emerged from Zy's chest to push him off, and when Zy's legs hit the ground he bowed his head and then lifted it to shout, "Bimu Bimu no... STILTS!"

Leatherhead was on the ground rolling side to side again, a tears falling. "I can't, boy-o! I jus' can't!"

Zy's arms hung next as he focused, and then made two beam sabres where his arms would be. He then struck a fighting stance, snapping out, "Come!"

"..."

"BWAHAHAHAHA!" Leatherhead burst into a fit of laughter, rolling side to side. He was tickled by Zy's eccentric 'battle-mode'. "You gon' make a geeraff neck too boy-o? Ol' Leatherhead gon' be callin' you Geeraff-Boy-o!"

Bimu Bimu... LANCE!" Zy's beam shot forward like a ray of light, nailing Leatherhead's stomach while he laughed.

"Dat's all you got gonna? You bes be ready for what ol' Leatherhead got for ya next!" Leatherhead shouted, a sharp and menacing grin forming.

"Bimu Bimu no...  Zy shot a slowly spinning beam down and sat on it to lift his legs while rotating. "Carousel!"

"BWAHAHAHAHA!" Leatherhead howled with laughter, a fist banging the ground as he was repeatedly struck with beams. "NOW DAT BOY-O SHITTIN' BEAMS!"

"Grr..." Zy had to think. This guy was incredibly tough, and there would be no stopping him with regular beams. No choice.

"What be now, clown..?" Leatherhead questioned him while rising and sneering.

"Bimu bimu no..." Zy quietly said, a look of serene calm returning.

"Not today!" Leatherhead snapped, zigzagging through trees behind hiding behind one and grinning. He'd give chase, and he'd spring his final trap on the foolish punk. The sudden brightness startled him though. It was as if a miniature star appeared in the forest. Dat again? Not gonna work boy-o...

*"BEAM...DRILL...CANNON!"*



"Wait... beam _drill_...? AW SHET!"​
Too late. Right as Leatherhead started running for it Zy had already been fired it off. When Zy shouted the name of it the attack was already spinning viciously through the air, and was drilling through the tree when Leatherhead leaned down to sprint for it. The attack nailed the gator-man's side, making Leatherhead shrieked before he was blasted into clumsy barreling rolls, tumbling violently away.

Zy fell to his hands and knees, beams that were keeping him upright disappearing once he landed roughly. "T-that... should do it..."

"Ow..." Leatherhead muttered upon returning, the mark of a deep bruise from being burnt badly remaining. "It be lookin' like fun time is over for us boy-o."

Zy wearily raised his hand, and winced as his face was struck with the whipping tail. It sent Zy spinning, but the nimble youth rolled with it only to land on the slippery grass and slide into yet another pit fall. Zy's arms unleashed beams to make himself fly, but again he crawfish blew up in his face. This time it truly stunned Zy and cut short his escape, sending him falling unconsciously towards Leatherhead to struck him with a blow so mighty it dislocated his victim's jaw.

"This hunt be fun, but it be over too... Just lay thar and let'cha self die peacefully... this jus' sad now." Leatherhead said with a sigh as he stepped on the back of Zy's neck, squishing his face into the muddy ground. He felt Zy struggle upon regaining consciousness only to realize he was being suffocated. Beams hit Leatherhead in an attempt to push him off, but the gator-man wasn't backing toying around anymore. A few of the more powerful ones flew up next, and Leatherhead dodged those. He'd figured out Zy's secret finally. The harder hitting ones were slower, and as such they were far easier to dodge. 

Bimu... Bimu... Hedgehog!​
Countless beams with sharp tips sprouted up from Zy's back, their combined force finally shoving Leatherhead off. Zy rolled onto his side as the beams retracted and inhaled desperately, greedily feeding his burning lungs with as much of the precious air as he could manage.

Leatherhead's hands and feet dug paths of mud to stop himself, and he took off with splatting stomps to take Zy down. Mouth opening as Leatherhead's head tilted, when he bit down Zy momentarily vanished.. flickering out of sight to appear overhead. Time seemed to freeze until...

_BAKUDAN!​_ 
*BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_Success!_​
Leatherhead's rapidly descending chest struck the ground hard as his back snapped in, eyes widening from intense pain that shot through every inch of his rock solid core.

He reached to get up... but ended up dropping in defeat, tongue hanging out as his eye fell shut.

Zy limped away panting and bleeding, shamelessly exhausted. Normally he'd try to disguise some of his fatigue or at the very least hide it. Unfortunately he was far too spent for that.

"Got'cha!" Leatherhead announced as his tail whipped out, breaking the leg already damaged by the bear trap. The disoriented Zy had no clue it was coming until it was too late. 

"Figured as much..." Zy replied as he finished bouncing and bumping away, his forced ride ending with the pirate smiling slyly.

"Eh...?" Leatherhead questioned him. His eyes widened as crawfish went off, exploding in his face.

"You aren't the only one that can plan ahead, asshole..."

"Grrrrrrrrrr!!!" Emerging from the smoke with a pissed off deafening roar, Leatherhead ran at the injured Zy to punt him as if kicking a field goal, sending his busted and broken body spinning away while Leatherhead panted.. his side sore and light burn marks all over. *"YOU DUN MESSED UP NAW, BOY-O! I SHO' AIN' GON BE HOLDIN' BACK NOH MO'!"*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue - Shore
______________

A cut strew across my face where the old man's foot slid across it, blood already crawling down the side of my face from the attack. I touched it, and frowned. How the hell did he manage to cut me with a _kick_? Could he be a Devil Fruit user? "Not important, concentrate." I reminded myself, gripping my swords tightly in my hand. I needed just one good shot to win this. Just one. "Alright, are you ready for this?" I challenged, smirking shakily. All my injuries were doing a huge number on me - I had to make it an effort to be able to stand up properly without my legs wobbling underneath. 

"Of course." Came the curt and confident reply. The guy was too confident in his skills to actually take me seriously . . . I could use this.

Darting forward, I do the same as last time and feint an attack from the front, moving my blades into position as if ready to slash with my dual blades, before blackflipping at the last moment. Instinctively, the old man swung his cane back, ready to block my attack, and I could almost feel his overconfident smirk as he did so. "Too slow." He said again, moving his cane into position.

But he wasn't my target.

Landing behind him, I pick myself up and race towards the sea, but more specifically, the large turtle. Taking a great leap, I climb on top of it's cold, hard shell and look down, wobbling slightly as I get up from how slippery the surface was. "Can you risk fighting on top of your turtle?" I ask. Out of the corner of my eye, I see a little patch of silver gleaming under the sunlight in the pattern of green and yellow on the shell, it's glow reflecting into my eye. My gaze hover a little more to the source of the glow, and eyebrows arched, I see a large, silver box, integrated within the shell of the giant turtle. What was that? Was that where he kept his swords? Probably. But, reminding myself what happened the last time I got distracted, I quickly shift my gaze back at my opponent, after making a quick mental note of it's location.. "Well?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue - New Lemming - Ship
______________

I was very bored. As it turned out, resting at the ship and recovering from injuries while your friends went out to explore a weird looking swamp wasn't very exciting. Looking through the window of the room, my hands twitched in excitement and lust for new adventure as I took in this new, exotic location. "Bah, to Hell with this." I mutter, getting out of bed, and swinging my cloak on. "Like I'm going to stay here while there's a whole new island out there for me to explore!" I shout, leaving my room and getting on top of the deck. Looking at Rebecca and the rest, I scratch my chin. Well, Zy asked me to look after the ship, but . . .

"Hey, can you guys look after the ship while I'm gone?"

No response. "They went without me too?" I frown, hurt slightly. Ah well, I'll catch up soon enough. I quickly turned around, cloak fluttering behind me, and decide to set off. 

*Crash.*

The floorboard cracking underneath the force of it's weight and the air tremoured with the sound of it's harsh voice. What stood before me was an opponent unlike any I had seen before. Standing at least twice my height, was a large reptile with glowing crimson eyes, and covered in a muddy, metallic armour of some sort. "KANE NEWMAN IDENTIFIED ON TOP OF WRECKER CREW SHIP AT LOCATION 6.B. PROCEEDING WITH PLAN 1F. ELIMINATION WILL BE IMMINENT." It stated, the voice emitted cold and hollow. It was as if it was a . . .

Robot? 

[SP=Gasp][/SP]

". . . then again, I guess I could stay here for a while as well." I grimaced. The injuries I got from the fight with that goose guy still ached a bit, but I could _probably_ handle another fight. Glaring right back at the metallic reptile in front of me through my tinted vision, my hand instinctively transforming itself into a drill. Why did I always get the freaks?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 2, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[Dis Gun’na Hurt]​
[On De Bayou]

Cyrus felt his body grow cold as he and Roughneck slowly drifted deeper into the Swamps of New Lemming. While he prepared to die, a slow realization slowly started to come over old Roughneck. Where was the struggle?  “Why you no struggle boy-o?” is asked, the gator haphazardly holding the Hare-man out with a single arm. Cyrus’ slump and unresponsive form told the Gator-man all he needed to know. A single chuckle escaped him as he shook his head. A moment later like a scud missile the Hare-man explodes from the water, slapping off the wet swamp grounds with a soft splat. A volume of dirty swamp water is coughed up as he struggled to pull himself from the ground. ‘Why?’ is the only thought that ran through his mind as he attempted to right himself.  “Ah understan’ now, you bet’cha.” the massive lizard states, as he slowly sloshed from the swamp its waters cascading down his dark scales.  “You dun gaun an’ got sum’ o’ dat bad juju. A’int never understud you city slickers. Eatin’ frum da Voodoo tree.” he states.

Cyrus, back on shaky legs, tries to back away from the large monster. But Roughneck just decides to help. Softly pushing Cyrus back with light taps,  “Dat kinda sad boy-o. Ah w’ere hopin’ t’ add a lil rabbit t’ de lon’ pig gumbo t’nigh’.” is stated with a final little shove knocking Cyrus into a small tree.  “Dun’cah worry none. Ol’ Roughneck naut gun knawk ya owt. No, no ol’ cuzzin’ he be wantin’ you t’ enjoy dis as much as Ah d’.” the gator states with a vile grin. Steadying the Hare-man with a single hand for just a moment the first strike soon comes. A devastating left hook to Cyrus’ right kidney, yep that was a bruised organ. Another shot came from the right and slammed into Cyrus’ side shaking his whole body bruising layers of muscle. Shot after shot followed, Cyrus’ body rocking this way or that as Roughneck went to work until a huge left hook knocks the Hare to the ground.  “How dat boy-o? Ah be de bare-knuckl’ champ ‘roud dese parts.” is laughed as he pulled the Hare back to his feet.

Cyrus cast a weary look to him,  “Yu-you talk too much.” is replied as blood started to slowly flow down his chin.  “You gots spunk boy-o, Ah hate spunk you bet’cha.” is stated, that large tail pinning Cyrus to the tree so he can’t slump to the ground again.  “Ah beat dat owt’cha Ah guarontee.” he states slamming another fist into Cyrus’ stomach. If the Hare-man had anything in there, it would have promptly been on this monster. Not too far from them Rebecca finally started to come too, her world hazy from the explosion of that crawfish explosive. Looking around she searched for any signs of Zidane or better yet Cyrus. The Beam-man was nowhere to be seen, but she quickly locks onto Cyrus and the monster that was currently beating the beans out of him. Pulling herself up, she is shaky at first, hitting swamp lands wasn’t as soft as she’d hoped for. But that wasn’t going to stop her as she ran toward the two. Nearing Roughneck she goes into a spinning kick using all the strength she can muster –thwack- but Roughneck doesn’t budge, doesn’t even acknowledge she is there, beating on him. Another kick followed by another, it was doing little more than cutting her legs on his rough scaly hide. All the while he continued to punish the Hare each hit just a little harder than the last until Rebecca got desperate. Biting down, with little effect, on Roughneck’s shoulder finally gets the big Gator’s attention. 

Placing a hand on Cyrus’ chest he turns his snout toward her,  “You be lucky Ch?r, cuzzin be wantin’ you live.” he states pushing her to the ground.  “You an’ dem o’der t’.” is laughed, turning back to Cyrus his vision is filled with two open palms. A echoing smack can be heard and Roughneck brings his hands to his eyes while backing away.  “Mah Ahs!” is whimpered, as he clawed at his face Cyrus bounded around the large Gator, hoping to get Rebecca out of harm’s way. But just as he neared her that large tail cuts between them. Knocking her back to the ground and scooping Cyrus up into a death grip.  “Dat, gud. No gun work you bet’cha.” is stated as he flung Cyrus into a nearby tree with force. With a grunt the Hare-man’s head almost touches his feet before slamming off the ground. His body was cold now. Numb from his spine almost being broken in two.  “Yo dun tink dat us swamp folk dun got more dan one way t’ skin critters d’ ya?” he chuckles while Cyrus struggled to get his own body to start moving again.

With Cyrus down Roughneck turns his attention to Rebecca who was now getting back to her feet,  “Cuzzin say you live, he no say nutin’ ‘bout a lil learnin’ ‘dough.” is snickered, that tail slamming her into a nearby tree. The laden trap springs tying her in place.  “You stay dar Ch?r, ol Roughneck a’in dun jus yet.” he assures her while turning back to Cyrus, who had managed to pull himself back to his feet.  “Boy-o you dun got moar backbone dan a Geeraff, ol’ Roughneck can respec’ dat. You gun die gud dough.” he states, those muscles rippling under his hide. But in tying Rebecca up and yapping he gave Cyrus enough time to prepare his next volley of attacks. Vanishing in a blur of tan, the first kick echoes loudly, and Cyrus winces. This one’s hide was way tougher than the Lizard-men back on the Island of Rare Animals. However the surprise kick did catch the monster off guard, and Cyrus wasn’t about to let him recover. Another kick slams into the Gator’s head followed by another to the chest and another. The flurry went on until Cyrus threw himself into a spin,  “Whirlwind Kicks!” he yells tightening his muscles as harshly as he can. 

A blinding volley of kicks followed rocking Roughneck as the Hare-man climbed up his body A final harsh hit slams Cyrus’ foot off the Gator’s snout sending the Hare-man high into the air, this was the finale, allowing his muscles to take over Cyrus’ spin increased in rotation until he is flipping end over end instead of on his axis of balance.  “TORNADO DRIVER!” he shouts as that flat of his foot slams atop Roughneck’s head. The swamp boy slams off the moist ground and digs almost a foot down before stopping. Landing with the grace of an acrobat he looks up to Rebecca and through the pain gives her a smile that makes her blush. It was over, or so they thought. As Cyrus went to untie her he feels a leathery hand wrap around his throat from behind.  “Dat be stoopid boy-o.” is snipped. In one violent motion Roughneck pushes Cyrus’ face into the tree next to Rebecca’s head. She can clearly hear bone crack and a frightful look crosses her features as Roughneck allowed Cyrus to collapse to the ground.  “Dat toy no werk, so you try ol’ Roughneck’s game? Boy-o you no bright dar.” he states while his sinister gaze turned to Rebecca. Her eyes were welling with tears and that is when it finally struck him. 

Scaly fingers first points to Rebecca and then traces to Cyrus, he had caught on.  “Oh dis b’ gud. You bet’cha.” he cackles a leathery hand wrapping around Rebecca’s face.  “Dat pretty lil ol slave Ch?r lik’ de critter, dat it?” is asked, she doesn’t reply but her eyes tell the whole story and Roughneck chuckled lightly to himself. Kicking Cyrus over to his back so he didn’t suffocate on the wet grass, Roughneck looks deeply into Rebecca’s soul.  “See Ch?r, ol Roughneck, he like t’ gamble. Jus a bit.” he states scratching the bottom of his chin.  “You like t’ gamble Ch?r?” is asked, but Rebecca is focused on Cyrus despite the fact that the Gator had her by the face.  “You lis’enin’ Ch?r? I be givin’ a chance to sav’ boy-o h’er.” he states slamming a heel off Cyrus gut.  “Wu-what?” she gasps as blood seeped pass Cyrus’ clenched teeth. Her eyes finally turning up to Roughneck,  “Dat better, lis’en t’ ol Roughneck. We gun’na play a lil game Ch?r. You win. Boy-o dun die, loose… well ol’ Roughneck eat well t’nigh’.” he grins a hand slipping into his vest.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 2, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Dis Gun'na Hurt II]​​
 “Wat you say Chr? Up fer a lil gamblin’?” he asks, Rebecca still has tears in her eyes as she looked at her tormentor.  “D…do I have a choice?” she asks, Roughneck flashes a crocodile smile,  “Dar alway a choice Chr, you dun play ah guarontee he die.” he snickers, Rebecca was beaten, her gaze cast to the ground.  “Okay…” is snorted.  “Dat de spirit Chr!” is hissed a hook being slammed just next to her head. Next Roughneck produces a small hourglass, used in his bare knuckled contests, and holds it up.  “H’re de deal Chr, you dun look ‘way frum de critter d’re while I beat on him, and w’en dis run owt. You win, you look ‘way he die.” he states turning the glass over. He hangs it just out of Rebecca’s vision, so if she looked at it, she’d lose. In the next instant the tip of Roughneck’s tail pierces through Cyrus’ diaphragm. The Hare shudders awake, suddenly finding it much harder to breath. Rebecca gasps, but holds a cry in,  “Wat de madder Chr?” is asked that tail still moving in the wound it made. Rebecca just stares at Cyrus, knowing that she’d loose if she looked at Roughneck with his tail still inside Cyrus.  “Dat sma’t Chr.” he snickers pulling his tail free. Tuning just a bit he walks around Cyrus, who was now struggling to breath, a smile slipped across those scaly lips, his eyes cutting to her. A hard boot comes down on Cyrus’ left hand. Three bones splinter. Cyrus fights to gasp as he rolled clutching his hand. Roughneck laughs, and starts to walk again while still keeping his eyes fixed on Rebecca. That same boot came down on one of Cyrus’ ankles. 

Though it doesn’t break, the muscles that holds the ankle together stove up.  “Dat how you tak’ car’ o’ dat speed.” is laughed those eyes not falling from Rebecca. With a small punt he rolls Cyrus back over.  “Dis far from o’er boy-o.” is laughed. Reaching down he pulls Cyrus up,  “Dis gun’na hur’ you bet’cha.” is stated as he lumbered over to a tree opposite of the one he had Rebecca tied to. Pushing Cyrus up against the bark, his forearm to Cyrus’ throat, he looks back to Rebecca that toothy grin getting all the wider, ”Dun look ‘way Chr dis gun get gud.” he states balling the other fist up. With a hard punch he pushes his fist into the Hare’s body. His dark blood seeping from around the wound,  “ Scream fo’ Chr, homme let ‘er kno’ you live.” he whispers, those eyes not leaving Rebecca. Cyrus grits his teeth; he wasn’t going to give this monster the pleasure. Roughneck grins, this is how it’s going to be eh? Opening his hand, he pushes it up further into Cyrus’ body. Grabbing onto a rib, he slowly snaps it. Again Cyrus bites down, refusing to scream.

 “Oh dat brav’ boy-o, you bet’cha. But dey scream. Dey a’ways scream.” pushing further up he grabs another rib, breaking it just as easily. Cyrus finally gives in hollering in pain, it was too much. His world went black. His head slumping he shifts back to his human point.  “Dar he be, de tru’ homme.” is chuckled as he pulled free. Letting Cyrus slump to the ground the Gator turns to Rebecca,  “Dat som’ bad blud dar.” he states, noting the darkness. Walking up to her he smears it over her face before grabbing it and forcing her to look at him.  “Dun worry Chr, dis no count, jus wan’ you t’ understan’. Dis gun’na h’unt you ‘long you draw breaf.” he howls with laughter. ~

[Cy’s head] 

Gasping he sits up, there he was in that room again,  “I’m dying again, aren’t I?” he asks, feeling the mirror behind him. * “As if it weren’t obvious.”* Cyrus turned as the monster he talked, now a twisted image of his human self. * “Let me out, if you die so do I.”* he states placing a hand on the mirror from the other side.  “So you can do what? Kill the gator, rape Rebecca? Kill everyone else?” is asked, a smile slipped across the devil’s face. * “Maybe”* is the reply. Cyrus didn’t want any of it.  “I’d rather die then, save the world from your evil.” he states slumping up against the mirrors edge. * “You’re stupid, you know that Cyrus T. Cross. If you die, you think that pretty boy can beat both those monsters? You know, I know you’ve been watching Zidane getting his ass handed to him. You die, he dies. Rebecca, you little whore, she goes back to Titan. LET ME OUT!”* is shouted fist bounding off the reverse of the mirror. Cyrus coughs up blood and tries to set up, the Sword of Hattanzo appears in his hand. As he slides up the mirror he sinks it into place. * “That’s it, just twist now.”* the other he instructs, but Cyrus grins.  “Don’t think so, you’re going to help me without breaking out.” Cyrus replies, the other he just looks blankly at him, * “And why is that?”* is asked, Cy grinned as he fell up on the mirror,  “Simple, you said it yourself, I die you do too.” ~~    

[New Lemming]

 “Wat de madder Chr? Nutin’ t’ say?” he asks, the despair in her eyes quickly change,  “Cyrus?” is asked. Roughneck gives a questioning look, then turns. Where he left the Hare, he was gone. Looking around he spots him, back in Hybrid form, at the tree that his sword was thrown into. He was much different now; black tribal designs lined his tan fur. Lifting his head his once black eyes are an icy blue their core a dark purple. It seemed like a frozen waste wafted from those condemning eyes.










​
 “I figured it out.” is offered, Roughneck just gave an amused grin, was he really going to try that toy again? The gator takes a step forward, but Cyrus is on him quick. Red paints the air, and Roughneck gasps and stumbles back. The fold between his arm and shoulder was attacked, and a little blood seeped through the scales there. A very confused look crossed the gator’s face; he’d never been cut before.  “I have to merely cut where that hide is at its thinnest. Folds at the joints, close to the mouth and eyes.” is stated that sword cutting a deadly arc in the air.  “Give him what for CY!” Rebecca shouts, now getting into the fight and before Roughneck can react or even understand Cyrus is over him that blade cutting into his hide, it’s all the gator can do not to have his eyes gouged out. After several moments of combat Cyrus breaks away, he quickly realized, he’d have to go for a kill shot, these little cuts were just making Roughneck mad. Bounding back he draws the sword to the side, allowing the monster to regain his bearings. 

 “Gale Winds Style:” is bit, anger spiking. Shaking his head Roughneck bull rushes, if this critter wanted a fight he’d give it. In a blur of motion Cyrus passed by his attacker with unseen speed. Appearing on the other side, close to Rebecca he cast that sword to the side,  “Tornado Crosswinds.” Roughneck hollers in pain and falls to his knees. As he slumped Cyrus exhaled, his fur returning to normal.

 “Sorry you had to see that.” is apologized as he started to approach her,  “Cyrus!” is yelled, but it was too late. That tree like tail slams the Hare off the ground.  “Wat I dun gon’ told you boy-o. Dat toy yors’ it no work.” is bit a boot sending the broken Hare careening into a tree.  “No much long’ boy-o.” is snickered.  “Got any last words boy-o?” is asked as he cracked his knuckles, Cyrus just gave him a sly grin,  “Even the tortoise can beat the hare.” is replied, a confused look crosses Roughneck’s features, and then he hears a snap. Looking down he sees that Cyrus had tripped a trap. The gator scrambles to move, but it’s far too late. A sharpened log on a set of ropes swing from a tree, its deadly point shatters on Roughneck’s back and it’s all Cyrus can do to roll out of the way as the large monster is slammed into the tree. A pained howl shakes the swamp as the tree cracks.  Roughneck falls to the ground as the swinging log lets him go, dazed he can only watch in horror as the tree he hit splinters and falls toward him,  “Shet…”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 2, 2013)

*[continued II]*

[Dis Gun'na Hurt III]​​

The falling tree echoes as birds take flight. Tears in Rebecca’s eyes she watches as Cyrus pulled himself to his feet.  “Y-you did it!” she happily exclaims. Looking to her, Cyrus gives her a weary smile, he didn’t want to kill Roughneck, but he was given little choice. Starting to move he and Rebecca freeze as the tree rolls away. Bloody and battered Roughneck stands, blood flowing around his eyes.  “You gun’na…. you gun’na… Dat hur’.” he growled whipping around with a violent spin he unleashes one of his most violent attacks. A cutting pulse of air fires toward Cyrus, it is immediately recognized as deadly and Cyrus brings his sword up in hopes of defense. The Sword of Hattanzo’s only saving grace is who forged it; a lesser weapon would have broken. The Rankyaku wave is shattered in the middle, but its broken force still cuts deeply into Cyrus. His lungs now cut he slowly falls to his knees a profuse amount of blood pouring from his mouth. 

Trees falling wasn’t a normal battle sound, the three or so that fall are finally what cut it and Rebecca for just a moment averts her gaze, when she turns back she catches Roughneck’s hard stare.  “Dat cold Ch?r.” he states, her eyes quickly dart to the hour glass beside her head, about forty seconds of sand remained.  “All dat Ah did, an’ it only takes coupl’ trees.” is huffed as he stalked over to Cyrus. All the hare can do is fight to breath as Roughneck wraps his clawed hand into his hair.  “Ah give it t’ ya Cyrus boy-o. You wan tuhf cookie. But dat deal be a deal.” ~~~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 2, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue - New Lemming - Ship
______________

"EXTERMINATE." Is repeated by the metal reptile, as it makes another step towards Kane, it's body whirring with the sound of cogs moving into place. Despite the feeling of fear building up slightly in his chest, Kane still smiled, nonetheless. Bringing his arm back, Kane tightened his hand, his drill beginning to spin violently. "Let's see you exterminate this!" The drill-man roared, and swung his arm forward, as if throwing an overarm ball. Launching off of his arm, the drill flew through the air, aiming true towards it's opponents, but a single metal hand moved in it's way before it could reach the neck, and grabbed it.

"Why does that never work?" Kane frowned, disappointed by the continued lack of results. But before he could think on it any further, the very same hand slammed down again, breaking the floor of the ship as Kane jumped out of the way of the attack. "Oh _man_, Zidane is going to be pissed about that." He sighed, landing on the second level of the ship. "_I need to lure him somewhere else if I want to use Giga Drill Break . . . _" He narrowed his eyes. The last time he used it, he uncontrollably blasted himself through several walls and caused a lot of destruction. As destructive as he was, Kane didn't really want to destroy his home.

"*ATTACK B. FINGER SLICER.*" The robot's hands move into position, both directly pointing towards Kane as he looked onward, confused. "What is that? Some kind of finger snack?" He smirked smugly. Unfortunately, his question was answered soon enough - and they weren't finger snacks. Firing out of their sockets like Kane's drill did, the fingers of the steel creation fly towards Kane, their tips poised to rip through Kane.

"Well, shit." He muttered, moving out of the way of one, and taking his dai nodachi out of it's scabbard, the metal gleaming brightly. Swinging it horizontally and using the blade's size to his advantage, Kane managed to deflect, another four of them, striking them out of the way, but the fifth one ended up striking as such that Kane couldn't move it in time to block the sixth one - or any of the consecutive nails, as they dug into his skin and flesh. "Fuck that hurts." He cursed, quickly pulling one which dug into his left shoulder out. A large shadow hovers over Kane, and he looks up in time to intercept the robot's large hands which tried to slap him off of the ship by plunging his own drill in it. Shoulder dripping with blood, Kane allowed a weary smirk despite this. "How do you like that, you robotic piece of shit?" As if in confusion, the alligator's head tilts to the side slightly and the cogs that make up it's body whirl again, forcing it's arm to push harder. Grunting in pain as he found himself overpowered, Kane placed his left arm on his right arm, and pushed back. "Don't fuck with me . . . *SPIRAL SHAVER!*" Pushing with equal force, Kane's drill begins spinning, digging into the steel of it's hand. "Come . . . *on!*" He roared, but alas, to no avail. With it's other arm, the reptile slaps Kane off the ship, and sliding across the marshes of the swamp, mud splattering across his body and cloak as he did so.

Immediately, Kane got up and regained his balance, the soft surface of the swamp having cushioned most of his blow. "God dammit, he got my cloak muddy." He growled, and placed a hand on the collar of the red fabric and swung it off dramatically, before using his other hand to push up his glasses. "You've made me mad now." Is muttered by the angry Kane, shifting his feet into a fighting stance, his arms both morphing into drills.

"*ATTACK B. FINGER SLICER.*" Tyrant chants again, moving his hands into position, and firing off it's nails once more at the blue haired pirate. 

"SHUT THE FUCK UP!" Kane shouts back, and swings both his drills at the reptile's nails, instinctively reaching for his sword at the same time and deflecting the three that made it past. "Huh. Looks like I finally found a use for that attack." Is muttered by Kane as he sheaths his sword.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 2, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming, East Blue*​
*This is 10% luck, 20% skill, 15% concentrated power of will, 5% pleasure, 50% pain, and 100% reason to remember the name~*​











Zy hung limply from a tree branch like wet clothes tossed over a line, his wrecked body moving only when the wind blew. He was broken and beaten. His breathing was shaky, and his torn insides left him wheezing for air. A small grunt escaped Zy as the rough bark scratched his tender skin. He was sliding down... Zy felt weightless then, and knew he was falling towards punishment waiting in the form of solid ground. Thud. Yep, it hurt just as much as the busted up pirate expected.

Zy's legs were worthless at the moment, and his arms weren't much better. Leatherhead was charging at him and there was nowhere to run or hide. Zy grinned, suddenly, and shook his head. If this bastard thought it was the end of Zidane D. Roberts, he had another thing coming!

Leatherhead was ready for Zy, but cautious as ever. He had a plan. Crawfish in hand, Leatherhead tossed one first to send it whistling at Zy before flinging three more. The three cut off the top and sides of Zy, leaving his only escape route backwards.

"Bimu Bimu... BARREL!"​
Leatherhead blinked in shock at the pirate's unending ingenuity. Jagged teeth spread into a grin as his target spinning away rapidly, a cylinder of blue enclosing Zy. As Zy's unmoving body bounced and rolled the pirate ended up dizzy, struggling not to vomit. Eyes spinning, the shape manipulation of his beam faltered and he thunked hard against a tree. "Oof..."

Neck wearily tugging at his sagging head, Zy peeled his face from the grass to look over, a thin sheen of swamp wetness making his girly visage glisten. Blades of grass strewn on his damp face, Zy huffed dripping bangs out of his face and focused. "Coming already, eh..? Figures... I'm going to kick your ass, mate! Could use a new pair of shoes!"

"Wit' no legs or arms mon ami?! You made da mistake thinkin' East Blue da safest! Y' da coward! Dem times changin' boy! Not even th' East Blue ain' safe no mo'! AIN' NO WHERE SAFE! AN' AIN' T' FIRST TIME S'MN' TRYIN' T' KILL OL' LEATHERHEAD AN' AIN' GON' BE TH' LAS'! YOU BE BRINGIN' IT? Y' BES BE BRINGIN' IT ALL, BOY-O!""

Opening his mouth, Zy defiantly shouted, "FUCK YOU! I CAME HERE PRECISELY _BECAUSE_ EAST BLUE IS CHANGING! A NEW CHALLENGE... FOR A NEW AGE... FOR A NEW KING! Bimu Bimu no... SUPER MODEL!" Mouth hanging open, he 'vomited' beam after beam, each one making an audible pew which Leatherhead effortlessly dodged, merely leaning or ducking as he closed in.

Grinding his teeth in frustration, the wily pirate was not be dismayed so easily. Purple 'brow twitching, Zy suddenly grinned just as Leatherhead tossed a crawfish. "Bimu Bimu no... Wink!"

Before the crawfish detonated the beams from Zy's eyes blew Leatherhead's hat off, firing quicker than his regular ones.

"Das fas'... an' das hot...but it don' be nothin' das gon' hit Leatherhead!" Leatherhead admitted, not seeing the third thin ray that hit and burned at his shut third eye. Leatherhead howled and retreated, but shut his regular eyes already knowing what was coming from earlier. "Oh no y' don' ya rascal!"

Zy weakly lifted his head, mouth opening as he shouted, "Bimu Bimu..." a beam firing from his mouth as if he intended to use 'Super Model' again, ended when it penetrated a tree. Zy's connection remained mostly in the tip... and his third and probably most difficult technique thus far whiffed. He 'vomited' a second ray, and this time it worked... the tip extending to lock in place. The beam then solidified, becoming denser and slower but holding the shape at the tip. Now came the hardest part. _Grappling hook!_

The tip of Zy's beam yoinked him into the air, hoisting the captain along with a wild tug. He couldn't control the speed of it though, and to cancel it would mean to lose control of the beam completely. Zy realized his fate long before the inescapable conclusion occurred. He'd be unable to discharge another beam to soften the blow, this was already too complex to focus on much else. Welp... this was going to hurt. 

*Thunk!*​
Like a frog with his tongue stuck on a frosty pole Zy swung back and forth, dangling while seemingly unconscious...

"Bwahahaha... dat boy dun knocked his fool self out!" Leatherhead rejoiced as he walked to the edge of the quicksand, boots squishing mud. He tossed a crawfish up and down, but then blinked. A beam! He was conscious!

Lifting a foot Leatherhead laughed as he shouted, "Y'all missed!" 

_Not my target, mate._

Wait. The leaves were moving? Shit! Oh shit! How could he have been so reckless?! Before Leatherhead could leap away he howled as rope closing in on all sides before yanking him into his own trap, leaving the hunter to swing right beside Zy now. "Hahaha! Y' be sneaky boy-o! Let ol' Leatherhead han' t' ya!"

Zy grinned suddenly, eyes opening to reveal an almost magenta glint. A thin neon blue beam began burning at the piece of rope keeping Leatherhead safely above the quicksand.

"NON! STOP DIS! I SURRENDA!"

Letting the artificial grappling hook go, a beam from his chest pushed Zy to safety. He landed hard on the grass and skidded, wincing while still grinning at his hard earned victory. Somehow, he made it... so many close calls... so much struggling. Laughing hurt, but fuck it. He laughed anyhow. Won this one purely with strategy and no arms and legs. Wait 'til he told D'. She'd be pretty proud...

"Come now... jus' followin' ordahs, yeh? Ain' no need f' th' killin'!" Leatherhead pleaded.

"Eh? Wait you want mercy after what you've done? Get real, Scales. I only help my crew. I'm a pirate not some fuckin' hero. You're about to dive to hell~" Zy said with an almost evil grin.

"Wait! Leatherhead be y' servant you betcha! Dun hate'cha none! Had chances t' end it, but dat ol' gator had mercy on y'all! Les call it a tie, yeah?" Leatherhead pleaded.

"Be my servant, eh..?" Zy replied, contemplating the benefits. Smirking, Zy faced him with a grin. "A King should have servants all over... I'll make you my first little minion. Will you be loyal is the question~?"

"I guarontee."

"Fine... then have those gator-men you signaled for help with the crawfish you 'discreetly' tossed into the swamp back off... 

"Leatherhead be doin' y' one betta, nawh..." Straining his neck, he shouted, "Don' nun y'all touch hair on dat boy head! Gim'em dat juju! Hel' fix 'em up!"

The gator-men glared down at Zy when they slipped out of the swamp, the murky water further soaking already stained grass. After approaching Zy with thick scale plated tails whipping side to side they went to work, obeying Leatherhead's orders... with a glare.

"Nnghhh..!! You guys.. are... amazing... so freaking strong...!!" Zy shouted, complimenting their incredible strength and medical expertise. These lizard men were awesome despite being... well... swamp freaks.

Leatherhead's actions may have been a mystery to Zidane, but the big green lizard-man had his reasons. That random rise in strength... if he hadn't come into this battle so heavily injured, it would likely been over already. Truth was, most men would be dead already. They'd definitely be dead after the hell he put them through. He may not have gone all out with the extreme crooked tactics he _could_ have employed... The gators normally fought as a group, and if they had they would've won this easily... but man to man, one on one, he was bested. Not in combat, but outfoxed. Even with his foe fighting in such harsh conditions. Hell, even he could respect that... 

No, boy-o... you be da amazin' one t' still live an' win after dat ass kickin' y' got... ain' no cheap victory worth failin' to see how far dis boy go... Sorry Cuzzin T... dis ain' gon' be da end o' ol' Purplehead's journey... none dese kids... weak as we thinkin' yeah... Show me how far dat inna gumbo gon' take ya... in dis brave new worl'."

Sprawled out on his back, Zy's entire body felt like it was burning and he had mud all over. How in the hell was this going to help him live?! His breathing came in short and choppy spurts. He did feel... well, not better.. but the burn of the ointment was soothing as opposed to everything aching like a full body migraine.

Zy rested until he fell asleep, not knowing what fate would befall him or his allies... but he had to trust in their abilities and his good fortune for now. He needed sleep. Snoring quietly, Leatherhead stroked his chin and then waved a hand to beckon dem gator-boys to follow. Were the rest of Zidane's allies alive? Probably not, but hopefully he could at least make it in time to deter Roughneck. "Les go boys."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 3, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue - New Lemming - Ship
______________

Grin still etched into his face, Kane's hands began morphing into drills again, as he moved himself into place, observing the metal reptile on his ship. With a loud clank, and a creek in the ship's floorboard, Tyrant moved forward once more, it's red eye glowing imminently as it did so. The jaws of it's long, elongated mouth dropping down again, the reptile read out it's next order of attack. "ATTACK C. SEISMIC SLAM." Is said, as another hollow clanking sound is heard in the robot's legs as it bends down on the ship, the floor of the vessel cracking even further as it did so . . .

"Come at me bro." Kane taunted, waggling his drill and taunting it to attack him. 

As if obeying his command, Tyrant launched itself into the air, rocketing itself up almost out of Kane's sight as it ascended. "Oh, hell no." He muttered - he wasn't going to dodge this, so there was no point in even trying. Raising both his hands up, and turning it into one big drill, Kane waited. "Gotta cushion the blow . . . " The blue haired pirate muttered again to himself, and just as he did so, a shadow began appearing on the ground, growing larger, and larger. Kane just braced himself, stamping both his feet into the ground, digging them in as the huge mass of metal continued descending . . .

_*Slam.*_

With explosive force, Tyrant's body drops upon the ground again, causing a deluge of mud and soil. Striking Kane as well, the large drill formed by both of his arms digs into the body of Tyrant, tearing through the metal a little bit, but fails to stop it completely, as it's body still slams against Kane's own, forcing him downwards. "Guh!" Is grunted by Kane, as he finds himself dug into the mud and soil, the drills on his legs having gone straight through the earth and cushioning most of his blow. 

A smirk re-emerges on Kane's face as he looks up upon Tyrant. "I've got you now . . . " Is said. "*ATTACK A: MEGA . . . SPIRAL SHAVER!*" Roared Kane, his drill spinning and tearing through Tyrant's stomach, the sound of stridency ringing out across the entire swamp as it did so, tinted orange sparks from the collision of metal flying into Kane's sunglasses. Kane wasn't sure if his attack was actually hurting the robot, but he could definitely feel it's effects. His drill was, if slowly, breaking past it's armour, and he could almost feel the metal beast begin to fly off of his body. Twisting and turning through it's 'skin', Kane could feel the weight on his head lighten, and then . . .

With a sudden stop, the drill stops spinning, and the reptile blasts off of Kane's body, rocketing up into the air from the momentum. Kane quickly threw himself out of the hole, and split his arms apart, separating his drill into two smaller ones. "Let's see you block this, asshole. *DRILL THROW!*" Is roared, as Kane slices both of the metal constructs through the air, each cone of steel guiding itself towards Tyrant, before colliding with him and tearing through his sides, and sending him flying further back from the momentum of the throw. Panting, Kane breathed in and our slowly as he watched his metal opponent fly off into the distance. "Damn . . . " He muttered between breaths. "I was aiming for his legs. Well . . . at least it's over now."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 3, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[Queen of the Swamp; Mambo LaVeau]​
[On De Bayou II]

 ?You?re a coward? is sobbed as Roughneck prepared to deliver the death blow. His eyes cut to her,  ?Fair, fair Ch?r. Y?all mad? de deal you bet?cha.? is the gator?s reply.  ?So y-you?re telling me you go around beating up on injured people. If he _wasn?t_ injured? he?d made you into a leather purse.? she hollers, ol Roughneck, he just laugh.  ?Ch?r, if dis wor? b? far, all dem lil critter ou? dar be havin? guns you be?? 

-bing!-

Roughneck?s eyes widen and his jaw hangs open. With a tear welling he drops to his knees cupping his neither regions. Slowly he looked to Cyrus, an I told you grin spreading across his lips. That was a Manni special.  ?Dat no be fair boy-o?? he whimpers, with little strength left Cyrus merely drops the sword of Hattanzo, it having done its dastardly deed. A leathery mitt slowly lifts and falls on Cyrus? shoulder,  ?Ah ca? ?preciat dem cheap moves, you bet?cha? but soon as Ah ?cover? you gun?na die real gud.? Cyrus laughs, coughing up blood. He couldn?t find the strength to talk, but at this point that was irrelevant if he didn?t kill him, the blood filling his lungs would. A few moments later fire filled Roughneck?s eyes and that other hand is pulled up both wrapping around Cyrus neck. He was planning to pull Cyrus? head off.  ?Roughneck, le? dat critter go.? Roughneck pauses as Leatherhead pushes though the brush. 

 ?He dun gun ?n? hit ol? Roughneck ?n? de stick ?n? peppers, and y?all wan? me t? led ?im go?? is asked as Cyrus is shook,  ?You bet?cha, ol? purplehead boy-o dun wen? and spar? ol Ledderhead hide.? is the reply. Roughneck blinks his grip slowly loosening.  ?Dat mean??,  ?You bet?cha. Dey kin.? Roughneck gives a curious look, but doesn?t quite let go yet.  ?Y?all tryin? t? pull ol? Roughneck?s tail?? he asks. Leatherhead shook his head,  ?W?en ol? Ledderhead dun go ?n? ? ya?ll kno? dun answer dat. Point be, dey kin. ?N? de gud kin t?. Not de wans dat jus wan? money.? Rebecca sweated, hoping that Zy would keep his greed in check. For at least a bit, Roughneck releases his hold and stands. Cyrus cast a wary eye to the new gator. _ ?Kin??_ he thinks if he could smile even more he would, _ ?that means they don?t want to kill us anymore ?.YAY!?_ as he thought about the joy of them not wanting to eat them his body breaks. Eyes rolling to the back of his head he shifts to his human form as he splat off the moist ground. 

* ?CYRUS!?*​
The ropes that bound her snap and she flies to his side.  ?Ch?r dun gun ?n? broke dem ropes y?alls brudda. Dat scary.?,  ?Dat d? be scary.? is replied as she checked Cyrus pulse. She almost freaks out when she doesn?t feel one.  ?Brudda, why Ch?r kissin? ?im lik? dat??,  ?Dun tink dat kissin, you bet?cha. Ch?r be hittin? ?im on de ches? t?. Dat, dat wha?cha call it. Re-re-re?,  ?Naw, dat not b? it. Boy-o dar not b? dyin? ?im t? touf. Bedder ye? wha? wron? wif Ch?r?? he asks as Rebecca starts to break out in hives.  ?Ah??  ?Does it really matter at this point? He?s not breathing!? Rebecca hollers. Roughneck?s eyes widen.  ?Mov? ow? da way Ch?r, ol Roughneck go? dis!? he states brushing by her. She almost falls down as he lifts a large fist. In the next instant it slams off Cyrus? chest and Rebecca?s chin almost hits the ground as three more ribs break. 

Strangely, the impact forces the blood in Cyrus? lungs to evacuate ? sadly it comes out of his mouth causing Rebecca to panic even more. ?wham!- Leatherhead?s fist slams off the back of Roughneck?s head knocking his hat off.  ?Wat y?all tryi? t? d?? Make ?im ded ?for he ded?? he asks as Roughneck rubs his noggin.  ?Naw Ah?,  ?Quite, he?s breathing!? Rebecca scolds listening to Cyrus? chest. Soon the other gator boys push her aside and she can only watch as they pack him with mud and rub ointment on his body. Standing she walks up to Leatherhead and Roughneck as they talk amongst themselves.  ?Will that save him?? she asks Leatherhead looks to her,  ?Dun kno? Ch?r. H? got dat bludy chest. You bet?cha.? she blinked, bloody chest, did he mean blood in the lungs?  ?We have a?,  ?O?ders be t? kill all y?all ?scept y?all, y?all sister ?n? dat bar.?,  ?Roughneck be righ? Ch?r, less dat doc b? y?all sister o? dat bar dey ded.? 

 ?I?m not dead.? Koaj states walking from the brush, Rebecca almost tackles her in joy, but then she thinks.  ?How long were you watching!? she yells,  ?I just got here.? she lied as she pulled away from Rebecca?s death grip. Walking over she pushes past the gators that were tending Cyrus. She starts to examine him, after setting some more bandages and pulling blood from his lungs she stands. A grim look about her features,  ?Well??,  ?He?s going to die.? is the reply. Rebecca, shocked at first, quickly grabs the doctor and starts to shake her,  ?WHAT?!? is yelled as she shook, Koaji feel her body strain, but quickly gets away as Rebecca almost breaks down.  ?Listen, he has a collapsed lung and one or more ribs puncturing the other? all heads turn to Roughneck,  ?I simply don?t have the tools to fix that. If I try surgery here, he?ll die. If we take him to the ship, I still don?t have what it?ll take to fix this.? is replied and Rebecca?s hope sink.

 ?Dun y?all be fretin? nun?. Dat all wron? Ah tink ol Ledderhead kno? de ans?er.?,  ?Yoy bet?cha. Y?all kin. We tak? car? o? kin. Even if dat means lyin? t? oder kin.? Roughneck throws in. Rebecca looks to the two,  ?If you betray Titan, he?ll kill you.? both gators burst into laughter slapping their knees, as if she said something funny.  ?Dun b? worrin? ?bout dat Ch?r, cuzzin? he no com? t? dis swap. He sacre?.? is laughed. But Rebecca doesn?t see the comedy.  ?I hope you two don?t mean you?ll beat him, he almost lost to a half dead rabbit.? she replied pointing to Roughneck.  ?Naw Ch?r, ol Ledderhead no say nuttin? but brudda or ol Ledderhead. You bet?cha.? is replied,  ?Y?all gun?na git t? mee? de Mambo dat protec? dis bayou.? is added. Both gators look at one another.  ?Don?t wor? Ch?r she kno? dat gud voodoo.? is added.  ?Mambo LaVeau sh? fix dese boy-o right up.? Leatherhead adds as Roughneck moved to scoop Cyrus up.  ?Ah war? ya?ll dough Ch?r, Mambo ?er strang? sh? no tak? money.? ~


----------



## Eternity (Apr 3, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Woods North of Loguetown
Makeshift Hut*

They say people are the product of their circumstance, and that any deviant in this regard is simply being dishonest about their circumstance. Whoever _they_ are have never met Nana Mari.

*Day 3 after Alfland Ruins*

"Have you stayed there the entire time?" Nana asked, having just woken from two days of thrashing about in her sleep. She was dangerously pale, yet something about her made her look vibrant as the sun.

"Don't scare me like that.." Lillith mumbled, letting go of Nana's hands and crossing her hands.  Nana just looked at her for a while, like she was waiting for her to do something. But Lillith was too much of a social deviant to understand what she was reaching for.

“Lily, I love you, you know that, don’t you?” Nana said, laying her frail left hand on Lillith’s thigh. Lillith became slightly flustered and looked away. “Shut up.” She responded, but allowing her hand to slide down and touch Nana’s. Just slightly, so that it could have been an accident, yet enough for Lillith to feel Nana’s skin on hers.

When her fingers brushed over Nana’s, they fell away from her thigh. Lillith’s eyes stood on high, looking up at her face. Her eyes where closed, and the vibrancy was gone yet again.

*Day 7*

They say life is fragile and weak, and that the human heart is easily broken by words. Who the hell are _they_, and why haven’t they met anyone like Nana yet?

Today is one hell of a day. Almost charcoal black clouds up ahead, winds pushing down trees around them, rain pouring through the cracks of their makeshift hut, and lighting scorching the air itself. Sitting on the muddy ground inside, Lillith is pounding herbs and roots, making an anti inflammatory concoction she had created when she was little.  Spread around her is also vials of marine grade medicine, stolen from Loguetown Marine HQ. Sweat is dripping down her face and arms. Her eyes are red from lack of sleep.

Ever since Nana fainted on day 3, she have only gotten worse, not waking up at all since then. Even after furiously cleaning her wound and changing bandages every hour, the wound became inflamed, and by now, the wound looked really bad. The wound itself was bloated, black and throbbing. Whenever she was out stealing supplies, doctors and medical experts had been questioned about Nana’s condition, but from what she had been able to extort, nobody seem to be able to figure out what was wrong.

Not only that, the blackness seemed to move through her veins from the wound, making it all look like some sort of alien parasite, slowly taking over.

*Day 10*

Life is forever ebbing out. No amount of will can stop the ever fleeting frailty of life.
Or so _they_ say. I think _they_ should meet Nana.

None of the treatments seem to be helping.  Large parts of Nana’s side have been enveloped by the black inflammation.  Lillith has tried it all, even using her curse several times. The smart creature that looks like deformed version of herself had no answers, and only left her fatigued and weak.

Nana’s heart-rate have become erratic, she is sweating non-stop and she is almost as white as a sheet. 

Then, after cleaning the wound for the twenty-fourth time today, Lillith just stopped and fell to her knees. She was unable to move, and couldn’t focus on anything. She had all rights to cry. Everything around her was falling apart, her life was slowly being taken away from her. But no tears came. 

“I…don’t know what to do..”


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2013)

*Mason*


“That’s certainly a strange looking creature.” Mason said unperturbed by what he was seeing. Approximately 30ft high, 15ft wide, posture of a gorilla, with the knuckle dragging tendencies to boot. The fur was a colourful combination of red and yellow, looking almost like flames spiraling up its arms and going up its body. Mason felt an arm on his shoulder. Turning he saw the grinning face of Captain Scarlett. She smelled of rum and chocolate. 

“Oh isn’t it just marvellous?! The fire guardian of the island, gets its flamey power from the volcano! Unfortunately this one is the last one alive, because it actually shits out gold! Albeit every 150 years, but that’s how this little tribe makes it’s money, once every 2 generations they go to this animal and feed it those potato things. It gets all excited like and defecates out gorgeous, glittery, gold! Doesn’t take too kindly to non natives trying to steal all its poop.” She said, in a highly animated fashion drawing the beast’s attention to the pair of them.

“That would explain the warning signs and skulls. Would be gold thieves? I assume they got their timing off but you didn’t?” Mason said calmly looking at himself in the mirror. One thing he would give his parents credit for, they sure made a handsome devil.

“A+, gold star and smiley faces all round. Aren’t you the brainy one! Yep, last time we came to the island we had to do all sorts of fun tests to figure out exactly when to come back. As it turned out, right after we got you guys we were due to leave! Lucky!” she said and it was then he noticed the various lucky charms around her. Mason looked at her with a raised eyebrow. Luck, yeah right. 

“We taking this thing down?” the gunslinger said, sitting on the branch of a tree. 

“I’ll be useless, there’s no point in me even participating, you’ll just have to scrape me off the mud.” Shigeki said appearing from burnt foliage. 

“It will never see me coming!” Pepe shouted, putting an end to his sneakiness. 

Aadish was nowhere in sight, but that didn’t mean he wasn’t around. The last explosion he had heard was not that long ago and not that far away. Mason hopped onto a rock and began to observe the beast. 

“Looks like we’re all ready. Get’s kill us a gold pooper!” Scarlett yelled, signalling them to charge.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 3, 2013)

*Stratosphere pirates.*

Imagine your greatest fear. Now imagine it’s 100 times bigger and trying to kill you. Kagami was going through that and her day was not getting any better.

“Out of my way!!” she sprinted and had found herself in duck residence territory. Her eyes spinning and her legs staggering as she looked around and was surrounded. She screamed and ran.

She entered a school for ducks and about 70 little ducklings looked round at her as she entered the assembly room, with inquisitive faces. She screamed at them and ran.

She entered a police station, hoping for some help. There were ducks in uniform. She screamed and ran, only this time she ran straight into the clutches of the duck Queen, who quacked and laughed as Kagami cried and screamed and struggle in her feathered hand.

“You have provided me with such great amusement. I take back what I said before, you are certainly the most fun I’ve had with an opponent in such a long time. Now, I’m afraid, I’m going to have to crush you.” The queen started to squeeze Kagami’s body and then something unexpected happened.

“AAAAAAHHHHHH!” Kagami screamed one last time, but it wasn’t in terror, this was something quite different, “I’m sick of being scared! I literally peed myself. Look! My underwear is fucking soaked because of you and your stupid, freakish fucking duck chums. You know what?! I’m not dying like that! I’m not dying with wet, urine soaked underwear! You ducks can just go fuck off and die!” 

The queen was taken aback and looked in a puzzled manner at the red faced girl in her wing. “Well, it’s a little late to do anything isn’t it, ugly duckling?” she laughed and threw her to the ground with such force that it left a crater in the tarmac. A spurt of blood shot out of the young captain’s mouth. She groaned, her body aching as she tried to get up, only to be greeted by a large webbed foot stomping her back down. Over and over again, she was flattened into the ground, the crater getting ever larger.

“Hahahaha. You worm! You’re nothing more than an insect in the presence of royalty. You’re going to be nothing but a bloody…AHHHHHHH!” the duck screamed and quacked at the same time as she recoiled her foot back in agony. Kagami’s beaten body was attached to a trident, that was attached to the underside of the duck’s foot.

“…fu….fuck you….bitch…” Kagami weakly said but held up Pandora’s box as though it was a flag of defiance. She willed the thing to change and for once, it listened to every command she put into it. The weapon was just like The overkills; they were the biggest trolls but when it came to coming through in a pinch, there was no one she would rather rely on. “…battlesuit….” 

The box attached to Kagami’s body the metal surrounding her and transforming as the Queen gained her composure again. It was all Kagami could do to stand, but with the supports the suit gave her, it made life a hell of a lot easier. Her hands shook in pain as she aimed her arm up at the duck.

“Roast duck on the menu bitch…” Kagami sputtered as a huge flame shot out of her arm towards the feathered foe. The Queen screamed as the liquid fuel ignited on her body causing her to look for the nearest source of water. Kagami blocked off the access to the fire hydrant with another shot of flame, and directed her towards the beach. 

The Queen screamed and flapped her burning wings as she waddled ungracefully towards the beach and flung her flaming body into the ocean. Kagami watched as the fire went out and the Queen reverted back into her human state, laying unconscious in the sea, completely neutralised due to her devil fruit.

The battle suit retracted back into its briefcase form and sat snugly in Kagami’s hand. The sun felt good on her aching body and she grinned at the sky, immediately regretting it for all the cuts around her lips, but holding it anyway. 

“See that? I’m fucking awesome!” she rasped before falling into blissful unconsciousness. 


*Teri*

“wh…when di…” Jack stood frozen as she saw her gun on the ground and her right hand with a bullet hole in it. Teri had her gun out, the smoke emanating from the tip of the blade. 

Teri was still locked onto Jack, and her knuckles tight around the gun. She shook and it wasn’t until her lungs started to burn that she realised she was holding her breath. The air burst out of her lungs and she breathed in and out at ever quicker intervals. 

Her mind raced back to what had just happened. To the naked eye, they both drew their gun at the same time, but in reality, Jack knew Teri had gone first. Up until just a split second before, Jack was in complete control of the situation, but at that crucial moment Teri wrestled it from her. 

The difference between them was astounding. Teri knew she was fast, she didn’t know she was that fast. In real time, it was unnoticeable, but in their world it was like a snail against a jet engine. Jack could only fire her gun at the ground as a last resort by the time Teri had got her gun out and fired into the hand of the red headed gunslinger. She dropped to her knees in utter despondency.

“I…had no idea that there was such a difference in our abilities. I didn’t think I’d meet someone that fast in one of the Blues.” She said as she looked at her hand, wrapping it with some cloth, “Have you ever heard of a guy called Vincent? Or the blind marksman?”

Teri barely managed to shake her head.

“You need to read up on these guys. Their speed is considered to be in the world of light. Like you.”

Teri could barely register any of it. She just stood there, her eyes fixated on where Jack’s eyes were before she slumped down. Her body was as stiff as a rod. Jack laughed,

“How’d I lose to someone like you?” Jack said and awkwardly picked up her gun, turning her back on Teri. She shook her head in amazement – not only did she have the time to draw her gun, but the accuracy displayed to hit a target moving up that quickly required constant training. “You know as well as I do that these battles are all in your head. What drives you? I’m just curious.”

Teri started to thaw out from her frozen state and was breathing normally. 

“My father wanted a son to make him proud.” Teri said shortly and through tightened lips.

Jack nodded. “A better reason than I had. You deserve this.” The woman walked away but added just as she left, “You better show your dad that we girls can kick more ass than the boys.”

“Damn straight.” Teri said finally putting the gun back in its holster.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 3, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue - New Lemming - Ship
______________

Kane's moment of victory and triumph, however, was short-lived. Walking over to the cloak on the floor, he bent over to pick it up, before hearing the familiar trampling and clanking of Tyrant, who approached in the distance. A sensation of heat suddenly coursing through his entire body, Kane dropped the cloak and looked behind him, to see the alligator stood on the ground, almost perfectly fine bar the fact it was now significantly muddier. Immediately, Kane's eyes hovered over to the areas which he attacked just moments ago, and his blood ran cold at the sight. The holes were completely gone, and were replaced by new, thicker, steel. "What the fuck." Is muttered by Kane, as he once again moves himself into position, his hands morphing into drills. "What ever, bring it on. *If you think you're hard enough.*" Kane growls, glaring at the metal reptile through his tinted vision. His vision was slipping slightly from the fatigue he was feeling. Kane was still injured, and could start feeling the aftereffects of fatiguing himself so extensively, but he forced himself to concentrate on the matter at hand. 

"ARMOUR ADAPTATION PROCESS COMPLETE. INITIATING ATTACK PLAN CA." Is echoed through the swamp, as the reptile bends down on his knees, and then rockets himself into the air, flipping over mid-air so that it's hands were directed at Kane. Aiming down, it fired off it's ten nails, each blade flying through the air faster than before.

"friend." Is muttered, as Kane quickly dived out of the way, the blades and the body slam exploding the marsh around it in a rain of dirt as they collided with the surface. "_The attack was slower this time._" Kane observed, glancing at the hole Tyrant left. The last time he did the slam, it was way too fast for Kane to dodge, so he simply resorted to blocking it, but this time . . .

Grinning, the pirate quickly took advantage of the fact that his opponent was now sealed in the ground temporarily. Flexing his muscle, and throwing his arms out, Kane's body erupted with long, gleaming drills, covering him in a steel like casing of armour, before extending one arm towards the air, turning it into a drill at the same time. As he did so, the drills from around his body were 'sucked' back into his body, and, seemingly, into the one on his arm as it grew bigger and bigger, losing it's length in favour of more width. "*Giga . . . Drill . . .*" Kane lowered, directing it towards the lower body of Tyrant. "*BREAKER!*" Is roared, as the pirate charged forward with his drill at the front, spinning the drill at maximum speed and letting himself get absorbed into it's suction, turning himself into a human missile as he flew towards him.

Helpless as the large projectile flew towards it, Tyrant braced itself as the drill flew towards him - and then through him - ripping a hole straight through his bottom, before the rotation and momentum of the missile was lost, and Kane spiraled out of control from the attack, landing via sliding across the muddy ground of the swamp. "Ugh . . . " Is groaned as the drill man gets up, rubbing his head. The attack made him dizzy, and it still wasn't perfect yet, but he could at least aim it properly this time. Turning his head back to look at the reptile, Kane's blood runs cold as he sees two, large, claws emerging from the hole and grabbing onto the surface, followed by the torso, and the head pulling itself out, flipping itself around so that it was stood on what remained of it's legs, which were rapidly repairing themselves, new layers of steel quickly going over the gaping hole(s) Kane made.

"You've got to be fucking kidding me." Kane panted. He was exhausted, and wasn't sure he could handle another round with this thing.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 3, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|Unaffiliated|East Blue*

[Glorious Bastards, Lil Wano]

[The Iron Fist of (In)Justice]

[3 Months Ago]

Kai jumped into the chaos that was this apparently senseless battle that was taking place between two factions over a feud that originated all the way back in the New World. He probably shouldn't have gotten himself involved in this nonsense, the lure of a bunch of money for little effort had drawn him into this mess but he never expected to get in the middle of an all out battle to death. 

In the thick of it, Kai wasn't getting any closer to any answers or motives and did he best to keep the death count down. This was not a moment to where he could be the hero, to save the day just by yelling something like.

"Hey, join my crew!"

"Let's all be nakama!"

"Who the hell do you think I am!"

"I will pierce the heavens!"

Or "Ain't no shame in my game." For that matter.

No, he was going to have to beat either sense into them or just beat them senseless but either way he would bring peace to this battle in Lil Wano. One punch at a time. In this battle of fools, their king with his iron coated fists started beating people as if he was the coach of Rutgers basketball team. His opposition wasn't that impressive, it was the quality of the weapons and their sheer numbers that forced him to stay cautious though.

One hit by one of these katanas and it would slice right through even his steel coated fists. Or one of those Naginatas for that matter, like the very same one pudgy Xingese was pointing straight at him will he waggled at Kai while loudly shouting. "KYAAAAAAAA!" To Kai's left, on the ground, was a discarded scabbard and with a flick of his ankle he kicked it in the direction of the spherical Xingese that came at him. Like a stick through the wheels of a bicycle, his feet got tangled up and sent him face first to the ground. His spear embedded into the ground a bit before him.

"Ugh!" Kai pulled him up by grabbing a hold of the baldies neckrolls. 
"Alright, it looks like you'll be able to help me make sense of this." And he dragged him off to an alley, to get away from the chaos that took place in that area somewhat.

Minutes later​
The Xingese had proven to be very talkative, and incontinent to boot and Kai was left standing there with one hand around his neck, made sure to keep his feet and body far enough away to prevent any pee getting on him, and had his other hand on his forehead. He had gotten some answers but the whole situation was as senseless as he thought, just old grudges and finger pointing led to this mess. 

Things were kicked up a notch, a Nihonese ninja leaped over a fence at the end of the alley, he spotted the two duo of Kai and chubby and let his guard down. "Good, you are serving our great people valiantly." In the ninja's hands, a red and yellow ribbon stood out. The Xingese's eyes went wide. "That's the mayors daughter's...."

"Hehe, yes." The Ninja chuckled. "I have a message from our leader to yours, we have your wives and childrens, tell  them to surrender or...."

A big blob, the Xingese, flying at him caught him by surprise. He jumped out of the way but left him open to Kai's ax kick. The ninja was forcibly hoisted off the floor and shoved up against the wall. "Alright, that's it...I'm out." There was short scuffle when the ninja pulled a concealed dagger out of his sleeve and tried to go for Kai's throat. The Ironfist seemed a step ahead of him though, as he disarmed him with a flick of his wrist and slammed his palm against his chest to make him a bit less difficult to deal with.

"I know, I know, don't get captured at all costs and I'm sure you've got mroe tricks up your sleeves but don't get time for this foolishness." The gasping ninja started to struggle weakly when Kai tightened the grip around his throat. "You're going to tell me where they have those hostages and where your leader is, and the sooner you'll tell me the easier I will be on you...."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 4, 2013)

Trade Wilson 

(I lead him in here now it's time to take him out.) Trade turned around to face the Soliare, he pulled out his katana to attack. (I'll try to do this as quick as~!) Trade was surprised as a thrust for his neck with a saber barley missed and naped his shoulder causing Trade to defensively jump back a few meters.  (He's...fast !)

Soliare stood in a traditional fencing stance with killing intent oozing out of him contrasting with his proud heroic swordsman stance . "I'm going to cut your head off and have the cadets use it for target practice." Trade winced. (This guy is really gonna give it his all..I'm starting to regret this narrow hall way, it's perfect for his type of fencing sword style...) Trade rushed at him and swung his sword at Soliare's head, Soliare  countered the maneuver by rotating his wrist and stabbing trade in his chest, though the blade was only a couple inches in it hurt. Soliare pulled it out and swung at Trade's face. He ducked the attack and tried to attack the open spot but it was too slow of a swing, the marine captain merely stepped back and slashed at Trades chest. "ARGH !" The Marine captain followed up with a kick that sent Trade down the other side of the hall. Soliare slowly began walking towards him as he layed on the ground. (If I don't think of something quick captain mustache is gonna turn me into pirate flavored hamburger) Trade looked across to his left to see a door leading into the cafeteria and ran through it holding his chest.

"Don't run boy, face your death with pride !" Soliare yelled as he crept after Trade like a lion stalking wounded prey. Trade was on the other side of the cafeteria holding his wound with his gun pointed at the door. (A direct fight is out of the option he's out of my league in that department, but with a little thought I can easily turn the tables) Solaire busted though the entrance of the cafeteria and Trade aimed his revolver. Trade let loose 3 bullets aiming for Soliare's head, Solaiare ducked the first and kicked a chair towards Trade's line of fire intercepting the two other ones. The chair still in motion flew toward Trade but he was able to cartwheel himself out of the way of it but by that time Soliare was there and kicked Trade in the ribs mid cartwheel sending him flying into the kitchen. Soliare went in after him.

Soliare looked for him , as he had kicked over the serving area into the main kitchen and it seemed Trade had snuck away. "Listen if you come out with your weapons down ready to surrender, I won't have you executed. But if you continue jerking me around boy, I'll see you receive the worst corporal punishments we have to offer." "Hey here's a better idea !" A voice came from the lobby of the cafe. Soliare turned to see Trade aiming his gun at him. "You go see a barber for that boomerang on your lip." Trade let off a shot for Soliare but he appeared to have missed. "That gunshot was the difference between you getting out of this alive son, you just went and dashed all your hopes." "Look again gramps." Trade had hit gasoline leak on the floor that had lead to a fire that spread to a GAS oven. "When did you ?!" "Sayonara mustache-san !" Trade ducked as a explosion engulfed the entire kitchen with Soliare in it.

(That hurt him but if he's really a marine captain he'll be up in a few. I'll have to find something to finish him off with.) Trade ran out of the cafeteria into the hall.

Soliare picked himself up from the explosion, he had sustained heavy damage but not enough to put him down for good. His Marine coat and shirt had been obliterated exposing his newly burned body that had been cut open by various shrapnel along with scorching his hair and mustache. "I'm going to cut your godforsaken heart in two you little dirtbag !" Soliare looked around for him "As soon as I can find you..." Soliare began looking around his compound looking from everywhere from the bathroom to the clinic the one place he didn't look was the "Weapons Room !If he goes there my goose is good as cooked." Soliare ran towards the weapons room and opened the door to it. Luckily for him there was no one there. "Then where could he be ?" Soliare walked back down the hall way and almost turned white when he saw it, Trade was on the other side of the hall with two bazookas equipped. 

So you did make it to the weapons room." "Yup." "Look, I know you've strayed on the path of evil thus far but it's not to late to turn it around son. Put down the weapons and let's discuss things." "Ya know as much as I love fighting I'm always afraid of taking it to far, becoming like the very people I hate. Killing without thinking about it becoming addicted to the high of taking another's life. But... this slash across my chest it's burning and it feels great. I don't know if it's the fruit or the trauma talking but I got this big urge......"

_"TO BLAST YOU SKY-HIGH !!!"  _


Trade let loose the bazooka shots nailing Soliare and sending him flying out of the marine compound. Trade dropped the bazookas and the opposite way to check on Mike.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 4, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*The curse of the Lemmings*​











Modernly dressed islanders with blank expressions peered from the trees to stare at the unconscious strangers. Had they lived in the ruins of their former home they would've run off to report this. Alas, there was no community or people to inform. So there they stood, those unreadable faces only showing life when they randomly blinked.

Before them either unconscious or dead was a pirate covered in mud.

"That's . . . a . . . pirate . . ."

"Y . . . u . . . p . . ."

A gator-man splashed out of the swamp sloshing about frantically with his jaws snapping and tail lashing about. His actions resulted in the slow screaming and equally lethargic chased the slow running Lemmings off. 

They reached a small area where the mystery woman was sitting. She had long dark hair, a rich light brown complexion, and a mysterious gaze.

​
"Princess . . . there's . . . a . . . pirate . . ."

Princess Alexandria sat and listened, only managing a sigh after. A pirate...? It wasn't quite what she was expecting. She needed a prince, not some selfish ruffian more concerned with finding treasure than helping others. She needed a white knight in shining armor like in the tales her mother narrated long ago from the warmth of the queen's lap. Svelte chin turning, she faced the clueless looking Lemmings.

She felt sorry for them. They honestly weren't really all that bad. Just clueless. The real problem was that they were easily led astray. If told to walk off a cliff they'd do it with no hesitation whatsoever. It was eerie, but here they were day and night searching for a savior for her night and day after she told one of them she needed a hero. 

This swamp was a dangerous place though, and she'd taken to hiding by the ruins of Old Lemming. The saying goes that they were once regular people that were 'cursed' by a witch. Soon, what one did, others followed. They were compelled to obey with no ability to resist or comprehend what should or should not be done. It was the greed of their ancestors that caused it...

Alexia sighed, drumming her manicured fingernails on a smooth arm. How could she expect to find a hero out here...? It was time to leave this island, but then she'd need to face those horrible gator... _things_!

Princess Alexia ducked when she heard footsteps passing. They were coming! The Lemmings blinked with rhythmic timing, even as she shoved their heads down in an attempt to silence them. "Shh! Get down!"

Leatherhead paused, did he hear something? Naw, jus' dem dumb human snacks. As they stomped off Alexia noticed a band of people following. These were the pirates...? Interesting. The dark haired beauty slipped off after them, inching carefully through the forest with cautious steps to avoid snapping a twig or rustle bushes.

_Hmm... I wonder if any of them...?_​
When they neared the gator camp she cutely bit her bottom lip from indecision. Should she try to sneak in...? 

"That's . . . the . . . one . . ."

Busted.

After letting out a nervous laugh Alexia wiggled her fingers at the now large scaly men. "Eheheh. Hi."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 4, 2013)

Trade and Mike

Trade ran out of the marine building brused and cut but alive he ran over to Mike who was in a much worse state than he was. The first thing Trade did was turn Mike on his back and he put his ear to his chest. He heard a heart beat. "YES ! HE'S STILL ALIVE !" Trade exclaimed. He nudged him to wake up then he gave him a hard smack across the face jolting Mike back to consciousness. "Ugh" Mike tiredly groaned "What happened ?" Trade laughed "We kicked those Marine's asses is what happened !" Mike laughed "You sure ? You look like shit man haha." "That's like Roger telling someone they are a little too adventurous, you look 10 times worse than me." They laughed for a second and then it got quiet. "So what now ?" "Well I when I blew up that captain guy it caused a pretty big explosion so I'm guessing all the Marines in town are gonna be rushing over here, so it's probably best we get out of here."


"But before that I need to ask you something." Trade extended his hand and smiled  "Join my crew !" (Wow what a weird way to ask. I can't tell if this guys an idiot or not. But I still think he'll help me find that place........) Mike shook his hand "Sure why not ya weirdo." They could hear marines coming from the other side of the building and the ran off into the streets. 

"It's not alot but here."Trade pulled out some medical supplies he managed to nab from the marine building. "This should hold up your wounds till the next island." "Umm Thanks....uhh what's your name ?" "Trade" "Thanks Trade, so what are we gonna do next ?" "Oh nothing just steal a ship." "Oh okay...."

"STOP SAYING SERIOUS THINGS SO CASUALLY YOU PSYCHOPATH !" Mike and Trade snuck around the a harbor until they saw a little floating restaurant no bigger than a large canoe. {Oi Mike let's get that one} Trade whispered. {You serious man ? that ship's no bigger than a minnow} Mike whispered back. {But think about it probably has enough food for a week, maybe some booze and that little grill is perfect for family get together.} {I don't really have a family} {Me neither, now let's go get that ship !} They snuck over and cut the rope from where it was docked and a wind of fate pushed them away from harbor. Mike slumped down and took a deep breath of the crisp salty ocean air and looked at Trade who was leaning out of this ship to put his hand in the water. (This guy...I don't know why but I know he'll help me find...) before he could finish his though Trade fell overboard into the water. "HEY HELP I'M A DEVIL FRUIT USER !"  "Y-YOU IDIOT !"    



Dead Eye Pirates first arc concluded  ​


----------



## kluang (Apr 4, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates

Bombera*

At the city square, or whats left of it two combatants stood above the rubble of the square. Their breath are getting shorter and their vision getting blurrier.

Bombera knew, this is it. The last blow that will decide it all. He looks at Ten. The behemoth is at his limit as well.

Bombera focus everything on his right hand and the fire cracking sounds gets louder. He looks at Ten and at the same time both men run forwards, towards each other

And then

BOOM

A loud explosion erupts and smokes covers the area. When the smokes clear a figure remains standing and soon its clear, the figure is Bombera.

Bombera looks below and sees Ten, lie motionless with a large black scar, smoking from his chest.

"I win."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue - New Lemming - Ship
______________

"ACTIVATE TERRAIN OFFENSIVE. B4." The reptile's red eyes shimmer and light up a brighter shade of red for just a moment, before dimming again. Kane braces himself, and then feels a small tremor in the ground. "What the fuck? He can make earthquakes?!" Kane grinds his teeth, but then the tremor stops, to be replaced by a quiet - but distinct - beeping sound. "Huh?" Kane frowned in confusion. Seconds passed, and the beeping grew louder, and quicker, the frequency increasing, before abruptly stopping. And then . . . 

*Boom.*

Within a second, the ground beneath Kane burst apart in a fiery explosion, enveloping Kane, whose eyes widened at the explosion, quickly shielding himself with his drills to try and soften the impact. But to no avail, the explosives were a lot stronger than Kane's drill, and as he felt himself get carried away by the force of the explosion, he could also feel the steel around his hands breaking apart, bit by bit. "_Fuck._" With a thump, Kane landed on the ground, a searing pain spreading through his body, the burns on his chest making Kane twitch in agony. Grinding his teeth, Kane tried to muster the last ounce of his willpower, trying to get up again, but he simply could not find the strength any more. His vision grew blurrier, pictures turning into distinct shapes, which in turn became distant silhouettes. 

_Limbo-World_

And then Kane woke up, on a cold, flat white plane within the ether. His entire body felt light, and getting up, he noticed that his injuries and burns were all gone. "So I'm dead, huh . . . " He muttered, stretching out his hands, looking up into the endless road of nothing. "Wow, this kind of sucks." The pirate commented.

_Wake up, Kane._

"Huh?" Kane frowned, turning his head back and forth to try and find the source of the voice. "Who said that?!" He called out.

_Me. I am you, but at the same time, I'm not._

With a bright flash, a ball of multi-colored light appeared in front of Kane, swirling itself in a kaleidoscope of colours, before finally forming a shape. A sort of silhouette, sharing Kane's height and build. "What the hell?" Kane blinked, rubbing his eyes. "Yo, are you God?"

_Not quite. I'm your fruit, and your inner essence. But that's not what I'm here for, Kane._

"Uh . . . " Kane scratched his head. "I still don't get it," he admitted, "but go on."

_We are not dead, Kane. The force of the explosion has merely sent us into a death-like state. Our body has sustained heavy injury, but it's nothing beyond what we can handle._

"What? Dude. If I could handle it, I wouldn't be knocked out, would I?" Is said, as an arm swings out, pointing to the expansive plane of white angrily, a single finger extending. "Look at this, and tell me this ain't heaven." The pirate said, glaring at the silhouette-person-thing in front of him.

_It isn't heaven. This is our mind, fractured by the damage our body has sustained. Wake up, Kane Newman. We can do this. *You* can do this._

"How do you know for sure?" Kane frowned.

_Because I'm basically a smarter version of you. But again, we're missing the point is. The point being that you're still alive, and that you can still get up. Were we not going to pierce the heavens one day? Have you given up already, Kane Newman? This is not we are. This is not who *you* are. Are you not a man of indomitable spirit and passion?_

"Well . . . yes."

_Get up and show it, then. Believe in yourself._

And without another word, the silhouette faded away, becoming a ball of light again, before floating away.

Looking up, Kane took in a deep breath and sighed, looking down on his hands. He, it, was right. He was freakin' Kane Newman, the man who would never give up. And he was most certainly not going to die against some stupid robot crocodile. A pair of orange shades manifesting within his hand, Kane placed them on his face, his mouth widening into a grin. "Alright. *LET'S DO THIS*."

MOTIF MUSIC.

Then, Kane snapped back into reality, the dream fading away slowly, to be replaced by the image of the swamp, vague looking silhouettes turning into distinctive looking shapes, which then sharpened into trees, mud, and more importantly - the reptile. Grunting, Kane picked himself up, his body aching as he did so. "friend. Are you ready for round three?" Is growled, as Kane's entire body erupts into a cluster of drills, his right hand digging itself into the Earth.

Tyrant's robotic face remained impassive. At Kane's sudden revival, it once again recited it's previous orders: "ACTIVATE TERRAIN OFFENSIVE. B4." A tremor followed soon after, and Kane's mouth painfully turns into a grin. Removing his drill from the mouth, he jumps to the side, and sticks his drill underground again, following the first round of beeps. "Found you, you little shits." Is said, as the pirate retracts his drill from the ground, swinging it up into the air, the drill muddied and . . . covered in bleeping and glowing mines. Increasing it's size while removing the drills on his body, Kane pointed it at Tyrant. He had to be quick, and get the rotation right. It was now or nothing. "*Special Edition: EXPLODING . . . *" Racing towards his opponent, the large drill begins spinning itself, flinging mud everywhere. "*DRILL . . . *" Letting himself get caught within it's suction, Kane leaps into the air and flies towards his opponent, his body and drill fusing into one large missile. "*BREAAAAAAAAAAKER!*" Is roared, as the missile flies towards the Tyrant and . . .

Blasts a gaping hole in it. Flying straight through it, Kane's body launches itself into the air from the momentum of the attack, his drill breaking into small pieces as he watched Tyrant from above, listening to the sounds of the bleeping within it's steel body. Once again, the bleeping sound of mines stop, and is followed by a great big fiery explosion within the robot's body, exploding it into pieces.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Flash Back*

*[Glorious Bastards, Lil Wano]​*
[The Drunken Sword II]​
[Local Bar] 

The chaotic sounds of drunken song can be heard from blocks away as three men enjoy their amber brews.










​
 “Wha, wait… you’re mah dad?” Cyrus asks face red and eyes narrowed. The old man blinks once or twice before putting his mug down “Shon, dat you?” he asks rubbing his eyes in disbelief.  “DAD!”,”SHON!” is exclaimed as they hug; the other fellow with the bandaged hand taps them on the shoulder. “Hey this ish a spechcal occasion…. We… we need to sing another shong!” he adds, a drunken smile about his face. * ‘YEAH!”* they all exclaim as they start an inspiring rendition of 99 bottles. At this point the other patrons start in; they knew this song as they held up their liquid brews.  
The bar keep can only shake his head as the trio, they had been getting on his nerves for about the pass four hours, and this was the sixth edition of ninety-nine bottles. His ire peaking he bites his lips so he doesn’t say anything. The only thing that was keeping him sane was his daughter, and waitress. 

​
Cyrus hadn’t noticed the curvy woman until just now as she gave her dad the money she had collected from the tables. With a sloppy grin he tugs on her apron,  “Yes, can I help you?” she asks turning to the drunkard. The barkeep gritted his teeth as ‘Mugen’ stood.  “Hey babe … wanna sit on mah face and let me guess your weight?” he asks in s stupor, thinking that was the best pick up line in the universe.

The docile girls eyes flash in anger,  “What’d you say?” she asks that soft skin turning as bright red as an apple.  “Wanna go ‘round back and fool around?”, “Thasht’s mah boy!” the old man exclaims, the girl however wasn’t as amused. Picking up a full mug of beer she pours it out on Cyrus before shattering the glass over his head, with a splat he hits the ground bleeding. “You okay shon?” the old man asks,  “That’s not a no!” is exclaimed a hand slowly raising from the ground, as Cyrus stood he comes face to face with a very angry barkeep, shot gun in hand. * “I believe it’s time for you to go.”* he states as he chambered a round.  “Aw, com’ oan, howsh about another round?” Cyrus asks, ignoring the fact he was bleeding. 

A quick pan outside and one can see the bar dance around as the sounds of shot gun blasts echo followed by the sounds of breaking glass, the doors quickly open and the three are tossed out on their bums, * “AND IF I SEE YOU AROUND HERE AGAIN I’LL KILL THE LOT OF YOU!”* is shouted.  “Well, that was rather rude.” Cyrus says, the other two nodding in agreement. “Hey, I gots an idea.” The bandaged man says 

[Roof Tops]

“I bet’cha can’t do eet.” he wagers holding out a small sack of Beli. Cyrus wobbles to him then to the edge of the roof,  “Of coursh I chan, yer’re just giving me yer’re Beli.” he says stumbling back away from the man. His tongue falls to the side of his mouth as he picks a foot up, the other two rooting. With a hop Cyrus runs and leaps from the roof, in that next instant gravity says hello and Cyrus plummets; a loud thud echoing through the alley. “You think hesh okay?” the old man asks to the bandaged man. “Dunno” is the reply.  “Told yoush I could! I jus’ flew the wrong way!” Cyrus says shouting back up to them. They both look at one another in amazement, he could fly.  “Hey. Thar anymore bars ‘round here?” he asks, the two smile, of course there were.

[The Next Day] 

Cyrus shudders awake, with a pounding headache; pinching the bridge of his nose he suddenly feels his body in a free fall. With a short scream he hits the ground.  “UHHHH” he moans rolling to his back.  “How did I get in that tree?” he asks looking to where he fell from.  “That’s it, I’m never drinking again.” he mutters pulling himself to his feet,  “And forget this war too, I’m leaving.” is added with a wheeze as he dusted himself off. The Ninja had been watching him all night and upon hearing him say he was done runs back base, he had to tell his boss. 

[Back at the Base]

 “I want my things back.” Cyrus states still holding his head.  “We’ve already told you what would happen if you tried to desert us.” the man stated, disapproval underscoring his voice. Cyrus lifted an eyebrow.  “Don’t make me laugh; I’m not in the mood.” is the reply, Cyrus fed up with the whole situation. The man frowned in disapproval.  “Can I offer you some Sake then?” the man asks, but Cyrus shook his head,  “No, I’ve given drinking up?’ is replied, again the ninja frowned. He had to get Cyrus agreeable again. At that time Kunoichi walked in, on a platter she had two steaming cups of tea.  “How about an apology then; a special black tea from our homeland maybe?” the ninja offered taking a cup. Cyrus gave a distrustful look, but decided that it may be alright to try it.  “May I have some honey with mine? he asks, the Kunoichi bowed. 

[Later]










​
Singing Cyrus stumbled toward the next location, still looking like Mugen, a grin on his face and a red bar across his face, the honey was spiked with a powerful liquor and he happily stumbled about, again ready to help his ninja brethren


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 4, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue - Shore
______________

Eliasander's lips curled into a grin as he watched the old man from the top of the turtle's shell. The look of silent contemplation plastered over the elderly swordsman's face. "An interesting lad you are." Is finally stated, as he bends his knees down, and launches himself on top of the turtle shell in one great leap, the sand blowing away from the force of his jump. "Very well, I'll accept your challenge." He smirked, a hint of amusement in his voice. 

Gulping, Eliasander fell into position again. He hadn't expected him to accept. "_I guess I'm going to try and escape somehow. If I push him off, maybe . . ._ " But before he could have another thought, Roshi darted at him, lunging with his cane for Elias' shoulder. However, having adjusted himself to his movements and readied himself, the young swordsman just barely manages to avoid the attack, though the blunt of the cane still cut itself into the fabric of his coat. Wincing in pain, Eliasander replied with a round of attacks of his own, slashing and cutting in an attempt to break Roshi's defense. But to no avail. The Collector's blocks and evasive ability was simply too strong. Either blocking or skilfully dodging, Roshi made it impossible for Eliasander to hit him.

Taking a deep breath, Roshi looked up. "If you can't fight at a higher level, then you're not ready of travelling into the deeper seas." He said seriously, swinging his cane and bashing Eliasander, throwing him to the other side of the turtle, besides the silver case. "I wonder . . . are the new generation of swordsmen able to surpass the older?" Roshi smiles to himself, and shoots forward again, lunging.

On instinct, Eliasander's hand reaches for the case. Removing it from the shell of the turtle, he holds it up, just in time to block the attack, Roshi's weapon rebounding off the hard surface of the container."Phew . . . " Elias breathes. He was saved. "_Wait._" Eliasander's eyes narrowed, noticing an engraving carved onto the back of the container, which clearly read:

_Property of the World Government._

His frown deepening, Eliasander jumped back slightly, case still in hand. Why did he have something that was the property of the World Government? Why were his swords stored there? Unless . . . he was lying about being a swordsmith? In which case, then what _was_ he? 

"Tsk." The Collector sighed, picking up his polished black cane and returning his gaze to Elias. "I probably should have hid that sword collection better." He commented.

_Kid, are you a swordsman?_

_Do you think you're worthy?_

_Can the new generation of swordsmen surpass the old?_

The metaphorical pieces of hte puzzle piecing together, a look of realization spreads across Eliasander's face as he starts getting the idea of who the elderly swordsman in front of him roughly is. "I see." Is said, as Elias switches around the side of the suitcase, so that the side with the World Government bit was facing Roshi. "I understand who you are now."

Roshi stayed silent, but lowered his cane, so that he was now tapping at the turtle's shell.

"You're an agent of the World Government, sent to the Blues to find aspiring young swordsmen hoping for a shot at Helen's title and neutralize them so that the World Government still has control over at least one major superpower." Elias slides a hand through his hair, removing a stray hair from his eyes. "Travelling under the guise of a swordsmith, you visit blacksmith shops - like the one you found me in - to find rookie swordsmen, and challenge them to a fight." Gesturing to the wounds on his chest, he continued: "And fighting them, you hold yourself back just enough to stop yourself from killing them, while still being able to humiliate them just enough to dissuade rookies from continuing down the path. In case they actually are strong enough, you just kill them. Isn't that right?"

"Well, well. Colour me impressed, detective. You actually managed to figure it out." Roshi arched a single, bushy white eyebrow. "But, now that you've found out, what's going to stop me from killing you right here so you can't spread this?" His cane raised from the shell . . .

"Simple." Elias smirked. He didn't want to pull this card out, but he was left no other choice. It was either this, or being killed for knowing too much. "I'm the son of Lucius Kirigaya. If you kill me, my father would throw a huge fit which would almost certainly make it into the media. And if it's in the media . . . " Elias picked up his sword off of the shell and held it, pointing it at Roshi. "Well, what if Helen Swann finds out that you've been trying to cover for her and protect her from challengers? I wouldn't imagine someone like her would be too pleased about that." Elias grins, a bead of sweat rolling down his forehead, from both his exhaustion and the pressure he felt. If this bluff failed, he was going to die.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 4, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Lil Wano*​
_*Glorious Bastards, War~*​_










​
Zy sighed. What in the hell was wrong with that drunken guy?! As the gathered troops sat and sulked at their inability to stop the Nihonese or the Xingese from fighting and destroying Lil Wano the pondering captain tapped his cane on the ground with timed thunks.

Pacing, Zy said, "We need to think of a way that will cut the fighting out."

"There's only one way!" Shouted a hired hand.

"Eh? What's that..?" Zy asked with an arched 'brow. He began impatiently twirling his cane into whistling spins while tapping a foot. Why didn't these damn people just get to the point? Don't they realize that they're wasting his _very_ precious time.

"The mayor wants them stopped at all costs, and he won't back down! The Xingese are really the ones causing the rebellion. We should calm them down! They're ready to kill on sight though!"

"I get it." Zy put his cane away and walked off. "I'll go have a little chat... with their leader."

*Later...*

"What do we do, Boss Dao?! We're losing!" Liu Bei wailed, the dirty looking man with a bowl haircut striking the ground with tightly balled fists.

Bei Dao huffed. The large and rough looking man wore his jet-black hair in a poorly constructed ponytail with untamed strands hanging like strings dipped in the darkest ink. The bottom of his swollen gut showed with the mandarin top and yellow sash doing little to hide his tremendous weight. He was a giant of a man. Bei Dao slammed his large gourd down, the sudden noise startling his followers. The back of a hairy fist rubbed away any traces of the sake that escaped his sneering mouth. "So what, Liu Bei?! Do we run?!"

Liu bowed his head, the fighter trembling with frustration. He'd trained so hard.. the bruises on his body and the scuffed forearms and shins he now had a testament to how hard he worked. Those training weights, his speed, the day in and day out struggle... was it all meaningless before the Nihonese's power, money, and influence?!










​
"Boss! Help us!"

The man that screamed suddenly rolled in Boss Dao's tent with his head and feet repeatedly swapping positions until he crashed into the bowing Liu Bei, making Boss Dao's second-in-command hit the ground chest first.

"W-what?! How dare you!" Boss Dao shouted, rising with a grunt from the effort of moving his staggeringly large body. The flaps to the tent snapped open as he emerged, Liu Bei stepping out next with his legs repeatedly crossing while his raised arms and squeezed fists completed the man's unique fighting stance.

"Relax, mate. I've come to end this meaningless war." Zy explained with a hooded gaze.

Liu ran at Zy, who slid into a fighting stance before elegantly evading his wild but crisp and intricate combination of attacks. A spinning back-fist to make Zy duck, a heel kick to make him lean while ducking, and a hook kick that Liu assumed would make him block were it not for Zy going lower and rolling in a manner that left the mighty snapping kick whoosh overhead.

Liu wasn't finished. Dropping as if squatting, a cloud of dust flew up as he swept a leg across the dirt attempting to catch the rolling Zy. Zy halted Liu's sweeps by thrusting his cane down as if he was attempting to plunge it into the martial artist's foot. Liu would not be denied. A leg shot out and snapped back in a quick hooking motion to tear the cane from Zy's grip only to nail him in the chest with his now freed foot.

After flying backwards with a wince Zy jerked himself into a smooth twist that left him landing with a skidding ride across the camp grounds. 

Xingese now surrounded him either in sloppy melee fighting poses or wielding raggedy or rusty farming tools.

"See, this is why peasants stay peasants." Zy offered with a sigh.

"You're the one struggling to survive." Bei Dao reminded him. He then marched forward, prepared to enter the fray and take care of this foolish intruder.

"Bah, I don't have time for this..." Zy muttered, and opened his hands. Grinning suddenly he said, "Watch and learn, boys. You're about to find out why they call me the Beam-Man."

Spinning, beams zipped out and hit Xingese warriors with sizzling burns that left them shouting or wincing. When they were distracted Zy added actually damaging ones into the mix, the blows making them jerk about or fall with injuries. Lunging, Zy snapped an arm out sent one of the larger beams nailing Liu Bei in the chest as if a spear was tossed. 

Bei Dao roared and charged Zy, who twisted while producing a beam sabre that slashed him across the face. 

"You..!!! You little pest!" Boss Dao screamed, a hand holding his bleeding cheek. He kicked, but Zy went high into the air from the assistance of a beam. When Dao's face followed, his head snapping back to not lose sight of the girly little intruder... one of the thicker beams nailed him in the face, this one denser than the others. It felt like he'd been hit by a trained fighter, and his face wobbled from the impact before his bloated body smacked hard against the ground... and then bounced into the air from the echoing impact.

*"BOSS DAO!!!!!!!!!!"*​
After landing across from him silently Zy bent and snatched his cane up. He then sighed. "Making me waste my time and energy... oh well, I hope you get it now. I was holdin' back and yet you losers still got stomped. If life is so bad then leave. Fighting and dying is pointless. Just stay outta the way if you're weak."

"What would an obnoxious little girl know about the spirit of a man?!" 

"Didn't you just hear me call myself beam-_man_ you backwards joker! Jeez, is everyone so incredibly stupid they can't tell the difference between a guy and a girl?! The names Zidane K. Roberts, and I'm a _guy_! I oughta burn your entire camp to the ground!" Zy shouted, throwing a small tantrum as he repeatedly stomped.

"We didn't even do anything... those Nihonese bastards are obsessed with fighting us! Bullying us! Controlling us! We left to get away from shit like this, and now... here they are! At it again! Oda damn it...! Why is this happening to us?!" 

Zy listened to him, and then his magenta gaze flicked to the side to watch Liu hit the ground to bash it repeatedly with a fist while shamelessly sobbing. Zy rubbed the back of his neck, sighing. 

"Jeez you're a pathetic lot. I'll help you..."

They looked over excitedly, facing Zy with hope in their eyes.

Holding up two fingers, Zy grinned evilly and added, "For three hundred thousand beli or your eternal servitude to the Prince of the Sea."

"You bastard!" Liu screamed, outraged at Zy's 'deal'.

"Come at me," Zy encouraged. Blowing on them first, the crafty captain filed his nails on his top. "Help doesn't come free boys and girls. I'm not a hero or something. I take no joy in being used by the needy and then forgotten when you've outlived your usefulness. If you want my assistance you'll have to pay for it. It's an offer, I'm not holding a beam to your head or something. I can just leave. Oh, and if you're going to call me a bastard..."

Zy grinned, suddenly, "You'd better throw a _glorious_ on that."

"Very well... give us some time to think about it. We may or may not use your services," Boss Dao answered.

"Traitor," said a Nihonese from behind a tent.

Several fighters landed or sprung out of nowhere, men and women trained for combat. They struck fighting poses and waited... the wind blowing. 

"What's it going to be, fellas...?"

Falling to his knees, Boss Dao pressed his forehead to the ground in submission. "We do not have that sort of money on hand... but if you help us... here and now... we will never forget it."

"Lovely." Zy replied with a wicked grin. 

Moving from foot to foot as if testing himself and warming up, Zy suddenly took off with a shockingly swift sprint. Liu and Bei gasped in shock at the unexpected boost of speed.

"Kill him!" A Nihonese leader shouted. They slashed and kicked at Zy, but the nimble pirate seemed to move with quickness, grace, and reflexes they weren't quite expecting. 

"Sorry," Zy calmly said, his cane thrusting the back of a Nihonese's head to send his face smashing into the dirt. "They're offering more."

They went for tossing stars, but were quickly burnt on the projectile gripping hands by thin swift beams. Less than a second later harder beams struck them in the face, sending them crashing to the ground. Ducking a katana that slashed overhead with the smooth sound of cutting wind, Zy unleashed a beam as if he was throwing an uppercut. The ninja's chin bone cracked and he spun into the air only to get embraced by gravity and plop unconsciously against the small battleground.

Nihonese were either groaning and writhing in agony or unconscious after Zy was finished. While dusting his hands off Zy glanced off to the side. "I'd better go force some peace. I suggest you guys go into hiding until I'm finished cleaning up here."

"What? Why?! With you here we'll win for sure!"

"Don't be so sure of that... there are at least two other pretty dangerous guys here. Don't try to fight 'em. I'll handle it. Anyway, get lost. I'm gonna see if I can't talk some sense into that idiotic mayor."

When Zy headed off Boss Dao smiled as a pudgy little Xingese ran up and kicked the side of a Nihonese's head. Maybe... "You heard 'em! Let's go! We'll go to the other areas and let the civilians know we're going into hiding!"

Liu nodded, and sprinted ahead with a smile of his own. He shut his eyes for a moment, thinking, _Zidane, huh...? I'll train as hard as I can. I hope to fight you again someday..._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 4, 2013)

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[Sally Queen of Miracles, the Mambo LaVeau]​
[On De Bayou III]

 ?Com? oan, it dis way.? Leatherhead states waving an arm forward, now the small band of adventurers were deep in the Swamps, the everglades just getting all the thicker as they made their way toward Oda knew where. Roughneck swam between Leatherhead and Koaj while Rebecca kept pace with him, making sure that Zidane and Cyrus didn?t fall off his back.  ?Mambo LaVeau, Sh? a strang? wan. You bet?cha.? the gator states pulling brush out of the way as they made their way,  ?Legen? say sh? come t? dis swamp jus aftah dat dar um?? he stated. Pausing just a moment he scratched the bottom of his chin.  ?Wat de madder brudda?? Roughneck asks pausing just the same. Leatherhead turned his gaze, his snout following.  ?W?ere Mama Veau say sh? fro??? Roughneck turned his head,  ?Dat?urhm?. Sumthin? ?bout a gold city??? is asks, as he racked his brain.

Leatherhead nodded,  ?Dat soun? ?bout right.? he states starting to walk again.  ?Gold City, you mean Marijois?? Rebecca asks, that was the only city she knew that was called a gold, or golden city.  ?Dat eet, sh? come fro? dar. Af?er it burn t? de groun?.? as Leatherhead spoke Rebecca cast a wary look to Zy and Cyrus, were they really about to meet some displaced World Noble? She had heard such awful stories about them that ranged from slave trade to torture and killing, and all with the government?s consent.  ?Like ol? Leadderhead say Ch?r ?er a strange wan.? he continues,  ?Like Roughneck say, sh? no use money. Sh? barter wif objects.? is stated, this concerned Rebecca even more her eyes shifted to the seemingly endless swamps.  ?Dun g? ?n? worry Ch?r. Sh? like owr teet, s? we barter wid ?er all de time.? Roughneck interjects as they come to a large watery clearing. Only fireflies and Lilly pads can be seen, it was so dark. 

Gazing up Rebecca sees that a growth of trees have made the canopy line just about impenetrable, only faint strands of light able to filter through.  ?Dar it b?.? Leatherhead states pointing to a lone shack setting above the swamp on stilts, around the macabre adobe lit candles provided the only light, ghostly light at that.  ?Th-that?s the place??.












​
 ?Dat it Ch?r, hom? de Mambo o? de Bayou.? is replied,  ?Is there somewhere else we can go?? she asks, sweat forming on her brow.  ?Only oder person dat may halp be de Shadow Man, h? practic? dat bad Voodoo dough.?,  ?No b? changin? nao. Sh? kno? we h?er.? Leatherhead states as a fine mist started to roll of the structure.  ?Le?s g?.? ~

[Inside LaVeau?s Hut]

The room was draped in a eerier green light, beyond the door the pungent smell of sulfur and brimstone clung to the air, the sound of a boiling caldron in the mist sent a cold shudder up Rebecca?s and Koaj?s spines. The boiling liquid cast a bright glow against the mists that rolled from it. Hunched over it was a troll of a woman in tattered silk robes with cracked lips. Eyes seemingly blind with age and looking for something only she could find. She pushed a hand through her graying hair; strangely golden blond locks can be seen.  ?You have brought strangers into my home.? she states, not tuning from her toiling. Leatherhead sweats,  ???,  ?I know why, there is nothing that goes on in this swamp that hides from my gaze.? is interrupted her head snapping from the bubbling brew,  ?Bring them.? she states moving toward an open area in the room. Roughneck moved slowly, clearly this woman scared him and he didn?t want to make a wrong move. 

Allowing Zidane and Cyrus to gently roll off his back, he backs away without a word.  ?I?ll tell you the same thing I told that fool Neville. I can?t bring the dead back.? she states putting a shrivel finger on Cyrus face, tuning it to the side a wicked grin crosses her lips,  ?This one isn?t so dead though.? a cackle follows her gaze turning to Rebecca and Koaj. Rebecca gave a small smile of hope,  ?Miracles, however, don?t come for free.? as she speaks the mud falls from both Cyrus and Zidane. She looks over both. Fingers wrap around a wristband Cyrus wore, and part of the cape that Zidane wore.  ?These will do, now all of you out. Except for you.? she orders her gaze turns to Rebecca  ?You I want to talk to girl.? ~~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 4, 2013)

DEAD-EYE Pirates side story:Bro-time ​
We zoom in on Trade and Mike who were drifting to the next island on their little boat. Trade was sitting crosslegged with fishing rod in hand, with Mike sitting down looking in a mirror to groom himself. "Catch any fish there captain ahab ?" Mike asked without looking away from the mirror. "Yeah I got a couple, not like we don't have enough food though." "I know but I'm getting tired of grilled meat, we've been sailing for two days now and I get tired of eating the same thing ya know ?" Trade shrugged "I guess so, I like grilled skewers and kababs the most so it's nothing to me really, hey can you start the grill up ?" 

Mike turned it on and a gas powered flame erupted from the middle of their little floating restaurant* Mike poked a skewer through a trout and Trade simply put one of his swords through another fish he had caught and they put them to the fire to let them roast, while they waited for them to cook they had a little chit chat. "So what are we gonna get on the next island Cap ?" "I'm thinking some more gas for the ship along with some more food "of course" if I can I'll try to find a log pose so we can have some idea of where to go. I'll also try to make some money while we're there." "Sound like a good plan to me Cap" Mike grabbed his fish skewer from the fire grill and started chomping on his grilled trout."Say this is pretty good." He said with bits of cooked fish flying out of his mouth. "Look at that book we had laying around to see which type of fish this is." Trade opened a glove compartment under the seat to reveal the a field guide of fish. 

"Ahh looks like you are eating the purple spotted dyke trout, this fish is attractively colored to signify it's poisonous properties. Most notably causing extremely upset stomachs and projectile vomiting.Huh, well that can't be right you've been eating it this entire ti-" Trade looked up from the field guide to see Mike's head hung over into the water "I-I'm going to kill you" "MIKE I'M SORRY !!!"

Mike continued to be sick until the pair made it to the next island. 




*visual of the ship


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 4, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Vesper City, Crescent Island..._
Annie could just make out the island in the far distance, a splotch of brown and green amidst a sea of blue. She strolled past the wheelhouse and glanced at the map. A red arrow marked off a half moon shaped strip of land. "Crescent Island," Annie said aloud. The name certainly fit. She didn't know much about the place off the top of her head, other then the usual scuttlebutt she had heard in passing from her fellow bounty hunters. None of it particularly pleasant. 

They docked at the northernmost tip of the island. Vesper City was the islands chief burg, an urban sprawl like no other in the South Blue, marked by factories and tenements. Back during the great war this place had churned out bombs and bullets by the plenty (sold to both sides of course). In the distance, high up on a hill, rose thick marble walls, lined with ivy and moss. Annie assumed that's where the rich folks lived it up, insulated from the troubles of the rest of the city. Annie had observed this dynamic at play on almost every island she had been to so far. At first it had shocked her but now it was a shock when she didn't see it at all.   

"Can't wait to see what this island has to offer," Kai said as he appeared on deck, taking in the city. "After the last two islands any place has got to be an improvement." 

Annie shrugged, tightening her leather gunbelt across her hips and hitching her rucksack over her shoulder. "Don't hold your hopes out fella. I heard this place is run by the mob."  Annie glanced at Kai and sighed.  She was never good with goodbyes. "Well hopefully no fair haired female bounty hunters will mistake you for a wanted pirate and try and pop a cap in your ass," Annie replied. That was how this whole mess got started. Or so it seemed, but then again it seemed like nearly a lifetime ago at this point. She glanced at Sam. The two hadn't spoken at all during the voyage. "Or get mixed up with any crazy ass lady marines..." she added. Without another word Annie vaulted over the railing and onto the dock. More then once she felt the urge to glance over her shoulder at the _Wave Cutter_. She didn't see the point though. From here on out the three of them were strangers.  

_Nearby..._
The ex-lady Marine watched as the three embattled companions departed the _Wave Cutter_ and went their separate ways. Seeing Annie again brought a smile to her face. The girl had blossomed into a strong young woman. Perhaps even the kind of woman she always wanted her daughter to become. There was only one way to find out, however. She also had questions regarding Annie's two companions. She glanced at her watch. Everything should be set for their test. Now it was just a question of who to collect first.  

_With Annie..._
Annie stared into the window of a gun shop, gazing at the wares on sale. It had been a while since she forged a new weapon. Perhaps it was time to do so again. So lost was she in her thoughts that she didn't notice a scruffy little red headed boy sneak up behind her and make a grab for her money purse. Annie caught the motion out of the corner of her eye at the last second. She spun about, too late, as the boy snatched the purse from her belt and ran off like a bat out of hell, melting into the crowds.  

*"GET BACK HERE YOU LITTLE THIEF!"* 

Annie bolted after him, shouldering past those in her way. The boy cut into a blind alleyway. Annie smirked. "Gotcha..." She turned the corner and broke to a halt, expecting to see the kid with his back against the brick wall. The only problem was that he was gone. Suddenly Annie felt a sharp jab to the side of her neck. She stumbled face first but was caught by strong but gentle hands. 

"I'm sorry," a familiar voice whispered. 

I know that voice, Annie thought dimly, before falling into darkness. The ex-lady Marine hefted the unconscious Annie into her arms. "You can come out now," she said. A mass of red hair popped out from behind the brick wall beyond. He smiled sheepishly at her then nodded at Annie's purse.  

"Yes, you may keep the money. Do you remember the faces of the other two?" 

The boy nodded dutifully and flashed her a thumbs up. 

"Excellent. Now go and find the young man. Save the pink haired girl for last. I'll be back in a flash," she said, disappearing with Annie in her arms like a ghostly apparition. 

_Sometime later... _ 
Annie awoke in a dimly lit office space, her hands and legs bound to a steel chair. She looked left and right, blinking in surprise as she saw both Kai and Sam bound to chairs as well. "What the hell?" They both started to come to. Kai grunted a curse as he took in his surroundings. He did a double take towards Annie and Sam, then shot Annie a dirty look as if this was her doing. 

"Well don't look at me fella. This ain't my fault. I'm tied up just the same as you are." 

Sam grit her teeth, testing her bindings. "Whoever pulled  this off was good. Real good. I didn't even feel their presence until it was too late." 

The office door swung open. A statuesque woman with graying platinum blond hair entered. She wore a long flowing red dress under a black trenchcoat, an eyepatch over her left eye, lips the color of ruby red. "Thank you for the compliment Miss Strife, but I assure you I'm not the woman I once was."  

Annie's eyes widened. "MOM?!" 

The woman leaned against an old desk and offered her adopted daughter a warm smile. "Hello Annie." 

*Mary Mallon "Bloody Mary" 
Retired Marine Admiral*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2013)

*Roy/The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

*Mandrigore Island...*
Izzy reflected on the days events as she walked the long path towards the Baron's personal dock. Every once in a while she would glance up at the night sky, taking a moment to name aloud all the familiar constellations her mother had taught her as a child. "What am I going to tell him?" she muttered to herself nervously. This entire ordeal on Mandrigore Island had distracted Roy from his main goal, finding his "Shadow Sorceress". Izzy certainly hadn't lied to Roy when she told him that she knew who the woman, or at least she thought she knew. 

_12 years ago...  
Izzy peeked out the window of the office as her mother confronted the scary woman in black. Her two brothers stood beside her, hands clenched into fists as they watched their mother point an oversized wrench at the woman. 

"I don't care how much you'll pay me. I'll never build a ship for the likes of you," Jessie Roseo declared. "Now get the hell off my island!" 

The woman in black cackled with laughter. Izzy couldn't believe it. Usually when her mother threatened someone it ended the matter right then and there, but this woman didn't seem to be afraid at all. *"I could make you do it. What's to stop me?"* came the reply. 

A blond haired man appeared behind the woman in black, eyes glowing with a feral light. Behind him stood an army of shipwrights, two Giants with hacksaws looming at the rear. Izzy's face brightened at the sight of her father and the shipwrights who worked for her mother. Jessie grinned and thumbed her nose at the woman in black. "Oh I can think of a couple hundred reasons why..." 

The woman in black glanced over her shoulder, face thoughtful. She turned back towards Jessie and narrowed her eyes. *"You'll regret this Roseo. I promise you that. No one denies the Empress of Shadows."*  Suddenly she exploded into a swirling cloud of writhing bats. There and gone in an instant._

_Right now..._
Izzy froze as she saw the raven haired woman leaning casually over the railing of _The Dagger._ Izzy had no idea who she was but apparently this woman knew her. "Who are you?" Izzy asked tentatively, her gaze falling upon the bone encrusted ebony sword slung behind the woman's back. Suddenly Izzy was acutely aware of just how vulnerable she was alone.   

The woman seemed to catch the concern in Izzy's eyes and laughed with bemusement, flipping her sleek raven hair to the side. "I'm not here to hurt you child. I just want to speak with your captain. Think of me as an emissary of sorts."  

Izzy suddenly decided that she didn't like this woman one bit. She couldn't say why, but it was just a feeling. It occurred to her that it was the same exact feeling when she had first laid eyes upon the shadow woman. "Captain? You mean Roy?" 

"Who's asking?" a voice responded.  

Izzy breathed a sigh of relief as she saw Roy strolling casually down the dock path. He carried two heavy looking chests across each shoulder, an overstuffed burlap sack tied to his back. In the distance towered Rip-Jaw, hefting a humongous bag made of canvas. All stuffed with treasure no doubt, Izzy assumed. "I thought you weren't going set sail until dawn?" 

"With everyone sleeping I decided the most pirate like thing to do was to sneak away in the night with all the booty." Roy replied. He stared past Izzy towards the leather clad woman with dark hair, eyeing her up and down. "And speaking of booty..."  Roy dropped his treasure to the ground, eyes fixed upon the woman. 

Izzy inched towards Roy. "She says she wants to talk to you but I don't trust her one bit and neither should you," she whispered. 

Roy nodded absently. "Uh huh." He leaped towards the raven haired woman, landing in front of her with a dramatic flourish. Roy took her right hand and kissed it, a sly grin on his face.  "Phoenix D. Roy, captain of the Phoenix Pirates, at your service. How can I be of assistance madam?"


----------



## DVB (Apr 5, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

Diego D. Vendrix stood facing the island in the distance. It was his destination. He had left the letter to his crew where he was going. He was hoping that there would be a way to get a good ship and some nakama in East Masquerade. From what he heard, it was a pretty fancy place and said to hold mysterious secrets.

That sounded like an adventure to him.

Unknown to our chain-wielding captain, he will soon find himself a target for a man who is out of Diego's league.

In a bar of a nearby island, a strange and dangerous looking man was currently drinking a tad as well as overhearing any potential information. He was headed to the South Blue and the Marine Ship escorting him was leaving soon after their break.

Their next stop would be in East Masquerade for the usual inspections and such.

The dangerous serpetine-like man was fascinated with the East Blue. The peaceful waters created the first Pirate King. Gol D. Roger.

D.

How that middle initial fascinated him.

His current job was being on retainer for a W.G. official. His mission is simple, notable names and potential problems need to disappear without a trace. That's where he comes in.

He's an assassin. However, he has his own approach.

Many troublemakers have one thing in common, the D. In his mind, wiping out the People of D will be a prime way to stop a new Pirate King.

In fact, he head 3 Ds causing trouble in South Blue, hence his interest. However, this being the East Blue, perhaps he will encounter an ambitious D in these waters...

Vash smiled his creepy smile as he heard some of the men begin heading out. 

Time to go.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Various]​*​
[Echoes of the Past]​
[Sun Falls]

That amused look never seemed to leave Doc?s face, join her on her way? Classy of her to ask, but not very prudent on his behalf,  ?While I appreciate the offer young lady, this old man will only slow you down. I may not look it, but I?m pushin? seventy.? he replies allowing a hand to fall to his left leg. Kneeling he allowed that leg to shift into a very old looking prosthetic.  ?My CP 9 days are far behind me; luckily Sendo was kind enough to take my leg and not my life.? he states pulling the pants leg up reveling a wooden looking flex leg.  ?Mr. Roque was my body guard, and he saved my life, at the cost of his.? allowing the pants leg to drop he stands.  ?No, my investigation is over, me and Mr. Kong was finishing up going over my findings. I?ll have a fully copy of it bated over to you.? he states with a cordial bow.  ?Now, if you?ll excuse me. I must be back off to N.E.S.T.? he states with a click of his heels. Turning he is off toward the Docks.

[Wave Cutter] 

Sam sat on the edge of the bow allowing her legs dangle over the edge. Soft tears rolled down her cheeks and while her pride and spine still hurt it was her father?s death that hurt the most. He was executed as a traitor because of his ?connections? to Black Bart. Killed by the very man that had helped her escape Sun Falls. Supposedly at his own request meaning that he knew that he was suspect of something. If she was to believe Trixie her father had found something out about the Council. Something that he was going to hold over their heads, and it was whatever this was that got him executed and her almost killed on Sleeping Tree. As night started to set in Sam found herself alone peeing unto the dark horizon.

-SKINT, KLINK, KLANK-

The Blazefire Sabre is out in a flash, the tip of the blade just inches from Xia?s neck. A bit of a yelp escaped her as both hands fired up in surrender. Sam?s death gaze softened and her weapon lower,  ??sorry, my nerves are a little on edge.? is softly spoken as she turned back to the horizon. ?It?s getting late, Chun-Li is asking about you.? The vestgaurd states a hand touching Sam?s shoulder.  ?You sure it?s the girl?? is the response, Xia blushed, her head turning to the side. ?Du-don?t know what you?re talking about.? is the clumsy reply. Sam shook her head a smile spreading across her face.  ?Fine, lead on.? she orders standing up. Folding the Sabre away she is slowly behind Xia who leads her to her and Chun-Li personal room. 

The small girl is almost immediately on Sam knocking her to the ground. * ?You?re bunking with me!?* she exclaimed, ?Told you she missed ya.? Xia laughed closing the door too.

[Crescent Island]

Sam filtered through the crowd like a specter. She didn?t care too much for either of them at this point. She only stepped in to help Kaiser on Sun Falls because she felt obligated, he did after all help against Draake back on Sleeping Tree. With urgency in her steps she quickly heads toward the market district. It shouldn?t be too far off from the Docks, if Vesper was like any other port town that dotted this world. Trixie offered to take her as far as Louge Town, but they couldn?t stay here too long, she only had a limited amount of time before they were off to rendezvous with Doc. So Sam had to get her things together. She was a very prudent shopper. She didn?t haggle she gave an offer and the keeper usually took the offer. Solid gold is a powerful motivator; while she shopped she didn?t know that in the shadows they were being plotted against. Annie was first and then Kai. Sam was saved for last, and the redhead immediately knew why, the woman was well trained. Nothing exposed to be snapped up. Seemingly no opening to exploit, this lady read Marine but didn?t look it. 

That is when an idea stuck the boy; why not use her paranoia against her. Hoping ahead of Sam he lays the trap two alleyways ahead of her. 

?PSSST?

Sam pauses and her eyes dart around, nothing seemed out of the ordinary. Was her mind playing tricks on her?

?PSSST?

No, there it was again. Cutting a glance to the open alley she spots unruly red hair and attached a scraggy looking boy with a glint in his eyes. A smile spread his features and a curt nod followed as he vanished into the shadows. Sam knew those gestures; this kid knew something that he wanted to sell. Psicom would often buy information from local thieves. They always knew the best information and for a brief moment that training kicking in, like clockwork actually the kid had indeed pegged her correctly. Cautiously she entered the darkness. It came quickly from her blindside, Sam didn?t even realize that she had been flanked by someone. As her world turned dark her body went numb. Boko fires from its hiding place, and an iron Haki infused grip quickly quells the bird, he can?t even screech and just reverts back to his gun state stunned. 

[Unknown Location, Vesper City]     

Faint voices pull Sam too; she tries to move but finds it impossible. Slowly opening her eyes she surveys the area. Dark room and tied to a chair, typical. Annie and Kai tied up too, well this was starting to fill routine, and all they needed now was a Marine and his pet doggy. At her feet Sam notices Boko, wrapped in what was probably Seastone lined cloth. Annie retorted to Kai?s accusing looks she started to test her binds. Her legs were strapped in place with heavy ropes at her ankles and knees. Her waist, stomach and shoulders were tied in place tightly to the chair as well. Her hands were tied behind the back of the chair. Once at her bicep, elbow and wrist, her fingers were interlocked and her hand was tied together. Whoever did this even went to the trouble of tying her thumbs to her hands with zip ties. This person was either into S&M or very meticulous, they were good and didn?t give her an inch of wiggle room. 

 ?Whoever pulled this off was good. Real good. I didn't even feel their presence until it was too late." Sam curses. There were few things that Sam hated and among them were self-entitled pushy brats, a certain purple headed boy came to mind, and another thing was not being in control of a situation that involved her.

"Thank you for the compliment Miss Strife, but I assure you I'm not the woman I once was." 

Sam froze, she didn?t recognize the voice, but it carried an air of authority to it. Every fiber in her being wanted to salute, but she couldn?t as well she was tied down. Looking up Sam?s blood froze in her veins. She didn?t recognize the voice, but the woman she knew, her dad would often tell old war stories about her. The walking death he?d often call her. 

-"MOM?!" -      

Sam shook her head, mom really?! This bounty hunter was related to Bloody Mary? A blank expression fell about Sam?s features, yep they were fucked. Well at least she and Kai were fucked. Annie my make it through this.

 ?So much for not getting mixed up with crazy ass lady marines.? Sam states pulling her gaze to Annie.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[The Baroness, the Dagger and the Offer]​
[The Dagger]

A grin crossed the woman’s lips; he was well, formal for the lack of better words. That or he hoped to bed her one. The thought almost made her laugh, such a young man wanting a woman of her age. A nod and a bow she took a step back allowing Roy room to step down onto the ship. Behind her Night Raven in full body suit stood his back to a wall so the moonlight wouldn’t cast a shadow he didn’t have.  “No need to be so formal Captain.” she replies,  “I’m simply here on business. My name is Alicia Blackthorn” Izzy tilted her head. Blackthorn, she knew that name… wait was this lady married to _the_ Baron Richard Von Blackthorn? If so this may be more dangerous than she initially thought, the Blackthorns own Blackthorn Industries, at best a shady weapons manufacturer that also dealt in pharmaceuticals and aid effectively owning most of the bullets and the Band-Aids as it were. They made their fortune off supplying the poor with weapons and aid for the rich’s wars. 

Izzy had never met the lady before, but remembered an seeing an older looking man calling himself the Baron visiting Syren City on several occasions. The meetings never got as intense as the one with the Empress of Shadows did, he would often be very cordial and courteous. Izzy never heard what he wanted, but some of the Shipwrights would talk about him offering to buy into the business and always coming with a briefcase of Beli often leaving it at her mother’s feet if one was to believe the rumors. 

 “but most usually address me as the Baroness.” Alicia states with another bow. The look on Roy’s face was indifferent causing a confused look to cross Alicia’s face.  “You’ve never heard of me?” she asks pointing to the red cobra on her chest, the Emblem of her husband’s empire. Sure Blackthorn Industries weren’t as prominent in the blues as they were in the Grand Line and New World, but they still peddled their wares this far out. Roy’s expression didn’t change, but he did take the opportunity to stare at her breasts though. Adjusting her thin framed glasses she looked past Roy to the dock, her eyes narrowing on Rip-Jaw what the hell was he doing here? Though she didn’t’ show it alarm ran coursed over her body. The beast looked up to her with just as blank of an expression as Roy had, that is when it struck her, this one had a heartbeat, it couldn’t be Bart’s division commander. Allowing the tenseness to fade she looks back to Roy, that smile fading,  “I represent Blackthorn Industries, but today I represent my husband, the Baron.” she states pulling a strange bone dagger from behind her back. 

 “He has taken a keen interest in your interest and may be willing to help if you’re up for a bit of a game.” she states holding the dagger out toward Roy.

[Dock]

Rip-Jaw walked up to Izzy. He had left the canvas of ‘booty’ as Roy called it just short of the wooden structure as he wasn’t too sure it’d support his weight plus the added weight of all that gold and jewels.  “If you would be so inclined, do you know who that is?” Rip-Jaw asks pointing to Alicia. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Izzy glanced up at Rip-Jaw and shrugged. "Apparently she's married to one of the richest men in the world, Baron Richard Von Blackthorn. His company makes weapons, but they're basically just war profiteers. Pretty shady if you ask me." Izzy was a fan of HawkinsTech herself. Now there was a company that actually did some good in the world. She watched as Roy engaged in a frank discussion with the Baroness, hoping that he'd be smart to enough to see when he was being used. 

Roy frowned slightly. This Baroness seemed more amused by his advances than impressed. His mother always told him that he had been born with an old soul but to be honest he did ham it up from time to time. The cougars especially loved his mature and refined act. It appeared, however, that this woman had no interest in such things. As was usually the case Roy offered her a blank expression as she spoke of some company called Blackthorn Industries which he had obviously never heard of. Current events wasn't his strong suit. Roy's expression soured as the Baroness mentioned a husband, and wouldn't you know, this fellow was a Baron as well. He  began to wonder if the title was suddenly in vogue. 

Roy arched a curious eyebrow at the woman's next words, as she flashed him a rather exquisite looking dagger made of bone. “He has taken a keen interest in your interest and may be willing to help if you’re up for a bit of a game,” she stated, holding the dagger out toward Roy.

Roy regarded the dagger silently, then the Baroness. His gaze shifted towards the silent man in black who stood with his back against the wall, at an angle, Roy noticed, which hid him from the moonlight. Curious, he thought. There was the Baroness' shadow, reflected clearly across the deck. There was his own of course. Anyone else might've thought nothing of it, but for a man who had made it a habit of noticing people's shadows before their faces, Roy took to heart this seemingly minor detail, filing it away for future consideration. 

Roy took the dagger. It was light as a feather but had a solidity and denseness to it which spoke of a toughness even greater then steel. Roy spun the dagger between his fingers. "A beautiful weapon indeed. I'm honored." He locked eyes with the Baroness. "You say this Baron has a keen interest in my interest. Do you even know what that would be?" 

The Baroness nodded. "My husband knows more then you might think." She stepped towards Roy. "He knows what keeps you awake at night and why you stare obsessively at the shadows as if they might come alive and strangle you." 

Roy flashed her a devil may care grin. This one was very clever, and judging by the bone sword, very dangerous as well. It only made her that much more attractive in his eyes. "I'm always up for a game. But know this, Phoenix D. Roy is no man's pawn. In fact I just had to teach another Baron this very same lesson. I'd prefer not to have to do so again."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 5, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore Island]​*​
[The Baroness, the Dagger and the Offer II]​
[The Dagger]

She grinned, if this youngster only knew the deadly game he was playing then he may not be so snarky.  ?I assure you, the Baron has no interest in pulling you along by a string.? she states crossing her arms over her chest, the moon reflecting off the glasses making her eyes impossible to see.  ?Deep in the reaches of the New World there is a ?Game of Thrones?. It?s more or less a pissing contest among the influential, but there are certain quirks.? she states rubbing a finger across the leather on her arm.  ?Richard plays this game and he is looking for someone to teach the ropes too, as our kids really don?t care.? she pauses to gauge Roy?s responses, as airheaded as the boy seemed he was actually quite adept at keeping his face unreadable. A mark of cunning, or so she hoped. 

 ?That dagger once belong to a man by the name of Kaiser D. Draake, he didn?t play the game too well, so here we are. If you are interested, keep it. This dagger has a sibling; luckily for you it?s here in the North Blue if you can find it and bring both to the Grand Line. The Baron will personally meet with you to explain what he wants from you, and give you what you?re looking for as well? she states, again she tries to gauge the boy, but that wasn?t a strong suit for her, she was more a talker that kept up appearances. Like certain Shadow Woman she once worked under.  ?If not, no hard feelings I?ll take the dagger and leave you in peace, you can keep the supplies we stocked you with a for free, maybe young Roseo down there can enlighten you on the monster you?re stalking.? as the Baroness spoke Night Raven tapped the wall beside him, his hand just grazing the moonlight, and a door traced into place. 

[Dock]

Rip-Jaw looked blankly up to the woman; he could swear he has seen her or someone that looked like her before. Pulling on his ?beard? he thought on what Izzy had told him. This world was filled with such interesting people.  ?Any that profit off the weak?? he paused as he spoke, trying to wrap his mind around words that would best justify what he was trying to say. A sour look crossed his features as he just looked blankly to the Dagger, Roy and the Baroness. Word probably couldn?t describe the evil he felt off the woman, or maybe it was the new toy that Roy was playing with at the moment.  ?It is said that when the rich man wages war, it?s the poor man that dies.? again he paused, he didn?t know where that exactly came from, but it seemed to fit the situation and whole profiteer that this woman was supposed to represent.~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming, East Blue*​
_*The Problem with Addicts*​_
"This is good stuff," Bazoo offered Manni while fishing. Manni nodded, rocking side to side and whistling. That's when it happened... some strange robotic gator machine arrived apparently in seek and destroy mode. Bazoo and Manni ran for it, not giving retreating a second thought.

Bazoo's first impulse was to just get the hell out of there, but Manni glanced around for Tengu. She didn't make a big deal out of his blindness, but she still worried for the swordsman and if their crew was under attack then...

The girl was snatched back to reality and focused on what was right before her eyes. Kane was being assaulted by a robot! They needed to get the hell out of there. Both turned and ran around the corner of the Bait & Tackle to watch Kane struggle to win.

"What in the fuck is that, dude?!" Manni hissed while peeking from behind Bazoo. Her fingers clutched his back fur while she attempted to peer at the thrashing Newman was beginning to receive after victory finally seemed attainable. 

Bazoo and Manni shared a glance, and nodded. They were on the exact same page. "Find Zy and Cy."

The two took off running, hoping Newman could survive on his own long enough for them to return with help. Havok went with them to keep an eye on the weakling duo. He already managed to sort out the crew's strength, and each member's power could be split into pairs.

While they ran through an endless maze of trees the trio avoided obtrusive roots and jutting tree limbs. Bazoo would randomly attempt to snatch one of the vines and swing, only to slip and fall onto his ass. "Stop fucking around Bazoo!" Manni snapped. "This is serious! Tengu and Kane are probably gonna die if we don't hurry!"

"Shit, kid.. ease up.. I'm only having a bit of fun.." Bazoo replied with a pout. She'd gotten so uptight since hanging with Rebecca.

"We should've run into them by now! It makes no sense!" Havok screamed, before gripping his face and panicking. "DAMN IT! GOD DAMN IT! WHERE COULD THEY BE?!"

_Sigh. I have a lazy coward and some passionate manic fisherman as my bodyguards... I'm as good as dead._












"Hey Bazoo, you fat fuck."

Bazoo looked over his shoulder as if to say 'me?' He had leftover fries Rebecca cooked in paw that he 'magically' stored in his fur.

"Look at you, you bloated sack of shit." 

"N-no... *you* guys... why are you in East Blue?!"

Mobsters that came from deep in the Grand Line stood with their snazzy suits on and hands in their black jackets where their guns were obviously tucked in holsters. 

"You owe our boss a lot of money, bear." Knives informed Bazoo with that unnerving crescent eyed smile on full display. It made his true thoughts unreadable, but it didn't need to be written all over his face for Bazoo to know the truth. He was fucked.

"Guys, wait!"

Havok spit to the side and started forward, rolling a sleeve up as the fisherman said, "Now listen here fellas..."

Knives nodded, and Hammer flickered out of sight. When he reappeared a fist not only nailed Havok's chest but it sent him rapidly bouncing off into the distance like a pebble skillfully tossed across the surface of a lake. Havok's forced joyride ended when he splashed roughly into the swamp, the water rising and noisily falling before it settled as a sign of the man's defeat.

Blood stained the ground each time Havok's back sprung off of it, gruesomely marking his path. It could only mean one thing... It meant that 'Hammer', the redhead of the group, punched clean through him.

Manni's legs were shaking, but she refused to let these assholes know they were getting the best of her. "Y-you... pricks... Zy is coming... and when he gets here... he'll kick your ass!"

"Kid, shut up!" Bazoo wailed.

"S'zat so, toots...?" Knives replied with that unnerving smile lingering. He turned and nodded to the tallest of the bunch. The lean dark haired male. 












The man draw a katana elegantly, before slowly bending his knees to strike a combative pose. His voice was deep, smooth, and surprisingly calm considering the violence he prepared to unleash upon the poor girl. "Hello, child. You killer is called 'Battousai.' I'd tell you the reason, but you've nothing more than a minute to live. It doesn't really matter what you discover in this fleeting moment. Forgive me for this, won't you?"

Seconds later Bazoo's scream could be heard, *"MANNI!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*

Bazoo sobbed on his hands and knees, panting and shaking as he looked at the girl that had lost consciousness at some point.

*"PLEASE!"* Bazoo shrieked, furry fists pounding the ground. *"STOP THIS!"* Bazoo openly wept, head shaking in shame. "I'm the one! I owe you! I'll pay you back! I'll pay!"

"How?" Gin replied with a tilted head, smile lingering.

"My captain... he has it... all the money you could ever need..." Bazoo revealed while trembling. His traumatized gaze showed how broken he was after what he just witnessed. The bear had whitened a few shades. "All of it... on a ship nearby... just stop... Please, no more... she's just a kid..."

The Battousai faced Knives, who nodded, and the man stopped cutting. His skill was nothing short of fantastic. Each slash was flawlessly done. Underneath him Manni lay, flesh and bone neatly sliced like a row of cut salami. Both of her legs, and half an arm up to the elbow had been chopped off bit by bit. The girl lost consciousness halfway between losing her second leg, but since the bear couldn't cough up the money or drugs he had to finish the job and start on a arm. The unconscious girl slept in a pool of her own blood, but her expression alone revealed that no one was home. The blood was still coming, and it was almost a guarantee that she'd die.

"See? I knew you could be reasoned with you fat fuck." Knives said while squatting in front of Bazoo and smiling. With sickening cruelty he took a slice of Manni's cut flesh and tossed it to a staring alligator that managed to catch it with snapping jaws splashing water everywhere.

"Get your fat ass up and start walking. I wanna be outta this disgusting swamp by morning," Knives muttered with a huff before dusting his suit off. Tossing a napkin onto Manni's blank face, he said, "Hawkeye, have someone clean that shit up. I can't stand a half finished job. It's disgusting."

Hawkeye was the spiky haired youth of the group. He sighed and carelessly stepped over Manni's mutilated body. "Why? Sure, it's a bit of an eyesore and all, but... It isn't like she'll live or something. Just let the alligators have a meal of it."

"Eh, I suppose. Anyway, lead us to this ship of yours fat ass."

Bazoo nodded once, snot and tears uncontrollably leaking as he waddled ahead with a paw to his burning face. The bear and the men soon vanished into the nearest thicket.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

_*Continued post*​_
*Alexia's resolve...*


The princess was cautious, but curious. Should she follow them or not? None of them attacked her at least. They seemed to have more pressing things in mind. When she noticed they were returning the girl changed her mind. She ran and climbed onto her carpet that resembled a cloud of sorts.

Everything was falling apart back home. Her father's kingdom conquered by a mad man. An evil empire was rising. She needed to find help, somewhere, somehow. Those long dark locks blew smoothly as she flew high above the island with her hands gripping the 'magical' carpet from back home.

"I need to find help..."

Thinking for a moment, she thought better of it and made the carpet hook a 180 to head towards the ruins. Maybe she could be her own savior..? Maybe, just maybe there was something in the ruins of New Lemming that would allow for her to track down a weapon of sorts to save the day.

The girl's head soon filled with delusions of grandeur. Her grandiose entrance with trumpets blaring and her blazing sword of might with a massive nine-tailed fox stomping the land behind her. Surely she'd be a hero then! She would return to that palace off in the desert, rescue her father the Sultan, defeat Emperor Nefari...

Her head slumped as she recalled Nefari's arrival. He was such a mighty but caring warrior and guardian. Who knew he would turn out to be so wicked? Their once peaceful home surely became dark and evil. Everything was so militaristic when she left. The people would be begging for a hero when she got back! She swiped a fist through the air, eagerly deciding that _she_ would be that hero.

She nearly dropped the lamp, the last thing she took from the palace, and clutched it desperately. This was her trump card. The damned genie kept trying to get her to break the lamp... assured her he wasn't a genie... but her father let her know long ago he devious he was. No, she'd wait for the right time to make her wish. She couldn't waste it after all. She only had three...

"Let's go find something special..."

She flew deep into a cave after passing the sign that ended the lives of many of the Lemmings that once dwelt there...

















_Now then, it's time to stop Nefari. Look out world! Magical treasure here I come!_


*Meanwhile, with Zy...*

Zy woke with something in his spirit pulling him to consciousness. He needed to... he absolutely _had_ to... capture this island's treasure before someone else took it! Worse, his beli was in trouble! Through sheer greed Zy willed himself back to life.

"Uoahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!"

Zy attempted to get up, but the strain on his body left him losing consciousness once more... back thudding against the floor. _No... mi gold... damn them... I'll... destroy them all..._

"That idiot." Rebecca huffed. Her concerned gaze focused on Cyrus for a moment, who she wished to take care of on her own before returning to the old lady. She shook her head, correcting herself. However Zy acted, he was a friend too... she needed to remember. It was just so hard, especially when she never got a chance to tell him how she felt.

Thoughts of losing Cyrus crossed her mind, and Rebecca shooed them away. No. The least she could do was stay positive. Nodding, regaining her resolve, she focused on the old lady once more. Attempting to not seem as impatient as she felt, the girl asked, "What did you wish to talk about..?"

*Manni and the fisherman*

"HARGH!"

Havok sent tendrils of water following the small geyser he emerged with. Alligators were biting him in different spots, but the insanely muscled fisherman struggled with them valiantly. Managing to subdue the snapping gators with herculean strength, the man stumbled forward covered in bites. He hugged his injured side with an arm and nearly vomited at the sight of Manni's body which someone chopped up like a row of fresh veggies on a cutting board.

He covered his mouth with his free arm and inched closer to the fallen girl. "Oh kid..."

Kneeling, he patched her up the best he could but the chances of her surviving was close to impossible. Havok twitched at the arrival of Leatherhead and Roughneck. "S-stay back!"

He might not stand a chance against these two either, but he sure as hell wasn't going to let them take Manni!

"Hm... git dis Roughneck. Lookin' like dat gal ain' gon' survive non', you bet'cha. Sumthi' turnin' her t' dat ah .. urhm.. whas called?"

"Sulami you bet'cha."

"Un humnh'.. sulami."

"I'm warning you... I don't care how hurt she is, you aren't eating her!"

"Bwahahahaha! Hush up, we ain' gon' hurt'cha none. Ol' Leatherhead recognize dat gal. She da sis'ta of urh.. s'name? Dat gal sister." 

"She urrh... Mana..."

"Ya, Mana... well we gon' help Mana. S'how we do. We take care o' kin. Now you be movin', boy-o. You in da way."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 5, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

South Blue, Vesper city

Previously 

Kai had turned down the offer extended to them by Trixie, he had been welcome to stay on the ship and get dropped off far further away. Way up until the East Blue. But while distance from this area seemed like a great idea at this point, there was something about either Sam, Annie or the both of them that attracted pure unadulterated shitstorm. 

Any attempt to get rid of those walking jinxes hadn't worked so far, he wasn't going to pass up on the best opportunity he had in a while now. He said his goodbyes to Chun and the refugees, and decided to try his luck elsewhere. He was going to catch the first ferry to the West Blue, if not the North Blue, he wanted to have a minimum of one blue between the mess that he got involved here. He heard the women of West Blue never wore underwear, they also didn't shave so he would need to stock up on shaving foam and ladyshaves, if not hedge trimmers before going.

Tickets and supplies were things he needed to head into town for a bit, he got a bit queasy just at the thought of it. He was tempting fate, he knew that much, any moment he stayed on the same island as those trouble magnets was one moment closer to utter doom. As soon as he hit land on Crescent island, Kai got a move on. He intended to run his errands as quickly as possible.

"Oh you've got to be fucking kidding me." He had set what? Like barely ten steps on this island? He felt about half a dozen eyes on him already. He assumed most where just sizing him up, see if he would be a good mark. Most likely you'd get robbed in a second in this hell hole. "Alright, further motivation to hurry up and make sure to keep my guard up." He mumbled under his breath.

He rushed through the busy shopping street, making sure to make himself look as unattractive to any sticky fingered punk that would get too bold. His training had tought him to be observant but be inconspicuous yourself, well looking harmless wasn't going to do him any favors here. He intended to make it clear that anyone eyeing him would see he'd see you coming and it wouldn't be pretty, he made it about 20 feet through the street before he got the distinct feeling that someone was creeping up on him. 

"Fucking Annie." A pain of this magnitude had supernatural origins, and he was betting she had placed some kind of voodoo spell on him. Ever since she entered his life, he had gotten nothing but marines, W.G. agents and evil twins on his ass. 
"Time to send a message I guess." He figured it was time to show he wasn't just some scrub, an alley coming up on his right drew his attention and he figured that would do just fine. He went right, pressed up against the wall. 

He waited for when whoever he was after him to go past the corner, but as he went to make his play everything went dark. He was so focused on the threats he did perceive, he never saw the threat coming he couldn't perceive. 

Later

He woke up, bound to a chair. Whoever did this took his time and knew what he was doing, he could barely wiggle in his seat, let alone reach for anything or try to slip out of his binds somehow. When it became apparent he wasn't just going to get loose, he opened his eyes and showed signs of consciousness. The first face he saw was Annie.

A string of cursewords in various languages, the name Annie came up a few times. In not as many words it came down to the fact he wasn't that happy to see her. Annie and Sam started to speak, none of them seemed any the wiser or had anymore success escaping their binds. Sam had barely been able to finish complementing her or possibly their attacker before the door swung open.

Kai couldn't help but swallow hard upon being exposed to her presence, whoever this lady was....... She ain't one to mess with. 

-"MOM?!" -

Oh snap. More Clementine curse genes in the house? Could this situation get any worse. 

"Eh....I kinda feel like I'm intruding on this cute family reunion." Kai began. "How ab...." One bonechilling gaze at him by the unknown woman was enough to shut him up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy glanced at the bone dagger with a new perspective, the revelation that someone had also wielded it and met with a grim fate. He shrugged and stuffed the dagger into his belt. This Kaiser D. Draake's loss was his gain. "It looks rather manly doesn't it?" he muttered. 

"I take that as a yes then?" the Baroness replied. 

Roy shrugged again. "Oh I'll play this game, but on my terms, and only because it will bring me closer to _her_." It was funny, Roy thought. He didn't even know the Shadow Woman's true name. He wasn't even sure if he wanted to know. She had always been this elusive monster lurking in the back of his dreams. Putting a name and a face to that monster would humanize her. Might make it harder to do what was necessary when the time came. "Our partnership will be over once I've reclaimed my fathers shadow and gotten my revenge. I have my own ambitions that will take me to the very end of the Grand Line and beyond." 

The Baroness nodded. "Fair enough." 

Roy flashed her a grin. "You can feel free to join me if you ever grow tired of this Baron of yours." He paused and looked her up and down for the last time. "I could always use a woman of your...er...experience."   

The Baroness laughed. "You're a bold one. You'll definitely need that." She paused and glanced towards Izzy. "If you see your mother make sure to give her the Baron's warmest regards," Izzy remained silent, arms crossed, glaring at her. The Baroness' gaze then fell upon Rip-Jaw for the briefest of moments, her expression unreadable. She turned towards Roy and nodded. "Goodbye Phoenix D. Roy. We'll be in touch." 

Roy watched in wonder as the black suited man literally turned a section of the wall into a door, swinging it open with ease. Beyond lay a black void. The Baroness stepped through, followed by her comrade. 

"Did she take your shadow as well?" Roy asked suddenly. 

The man in black paused, one foot in the door and the other on the deck of the ship. He and Roy exchanged wordless glances. A muffled chuckle escaped the black suited man and then he was gone, the door melting away. Roy walked up to where the door had been and rapped his knuckles against the wall. "Well that was interesting..." 

Izzy stomped up to the deck a second later, walking right up to him, hands on her hips. Roy sighed. "Here we go again." 

"Are you insane Roy?" 

Roy mulled it over. "Well. Actually..." 

"Blackthorne Industries is responsible for the creation of weapons which have killed or maimed thousands.  How could you possibly join up with these people?"

Rip-Jaw's serpentine head appeared just above the railing. "Isabella raises a fair point. Your choice does seem rather perplexing considering the ordeal we just experienced. To throw down one devil only to embrace another..." The fishman rubbed at his beard. "...very perplexing indeed."   

Roy laughed aloud. "The enemy of my enemy is my friend." 

Izzy blinked at Roy in surprise. Clearly not expecting anything nearly so profound to come from the likes of him. "What?" 

Roy patted Izzy on the shoulder. "Trust me Miss Roseo. Though it might not look it, sometimes I actually know what I'm doing. As for the other ninety percent of the time, that's what I have you and Rip-Jaw for."


----------



## DVB (Apr 6, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

Diego D. Vendrix saw the port come into view and looked surprised. He had seen pictures of Mirrorball Island so it wasn?t a complete shock. However, this put the dancing island to shame. There were many bright lights and eye-catching spectacles to behold. The style of the city was tastefully complex and helped framed the many theaters, halls, and other stadiums of entertainment as well as casinos and even some warehouse facilities.

One thing Diego could catch from glimpsing at the area was the amount of many tall buildings and the way they were placed meant there were plenty of alleyways. That?s usually where the interesting folk gather. The freaks, cursed folk and wierdos and especially the diamonds in the rough. Diego began wondering how he was going to get money.

First thought was to beat some petty thieves up and then gamble. Seem to be a pretty good idea.

As he ended up going to the port, he saw a Marine ship nearby. Realizing his chaos from Blueheart Island would catch up to him, he docked his boat and began going to the city to hide out.

Diego D. Vendrix ran toward the alleyways as he attempted to find a way to get some money.

Meanwhile, with the Marine ship?

Vash looked at the sight of East Masquerade with interest. Being a mercenary, he was well-versed in the criminal underground network. He may or may not see some acquaintances there, but his main reason for going was accompanying the escorting Marines for their routine inspection in addition with meeting with the mayor, Mr. Maximillion Armstrong. 

Beyond attending the usual inspections, he wasn?t sure what he would do while the Marine Captain talked with the mayor. He may go to a casino for a tad. Keep to himself undercover and perhaps find a D. They did seem to have a rather powerful streak of luck and perhaps one would be there.

At the least he would add to his already handsome salary and perhaps even hear a word or two about other potential trouble makers

However, these two men were going to have to deal with the Machiavellian mayor, Mr. Armstrong.

From his office, where the tallest and most noticeable building laid, was where Mayor Armstrong worked. He was a man of athletic build and in sharply dressed clothes. The city lights gleamed off of his bald head as he looked over the paperwork and then over the city. Today he would be meeting with the new group of Marines added.

That was official business.

The other business was talking to the dealers and seeing how the supply was going. Mayor Armstrong was planning to introduce a type of enhancement drug for pirates, but giving it addictive qualities to make sure loyalty is ensured.

He was a powerful of man of great cunning and intellect. That did not mean he lacked might?

He closed his eyes before opening them again, a flash of gold appearing briefly.

The eye of the tiger?

Of one who ate Cat Cat Fruit, Tiger Model.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Lil Wano*​
*Glorious Bastards, Ninjas vs Pirates*​
Zy ran through the Xingese's modest villages, passing several wooden homes and shops. He jogged at a relaxed speed, not wanting to unnecessarily waste any stamina before he reached the big Nihonese boss. He eventually happened upon a man clothed in black raising a glistening blade over the head of a cowering girl embracing her brother. _ Really?
_

"Move on. We've got this village covered." The masked killer glanced in Zy's direction while issuing instructions.

Sigh. "Sometimes tells me I'm going to regret this by morning." Zy's beam struck the side of the swordsman's hit and sent him flipping to awkwardly flail off of his feet, a burn mark smoking on the side of his head. 

"Hey, you two. Get lost." Zy instructed as Nihonese surrounded him slowly.

"One by one you cursed freaks are proving to be traitors..."

Cursed freaks? One by one...? Ah, him. Guess we both had a change of heart. Well, not so much here. The other side just paid better.

"Now, now. No need for the rough stuff gentlemen. Surely we can work something out. I only wish to speak with your boss so we can resolve this ordeal and any unnecessary bloodshed like adults. Doesn't that sound good?" Zy's asked with his hands raised in as a visual reminder that he was attempting to reason with them.

Not a second later thin metal stars whizzed by Zy's head. They were fast, but predictable. Each shuriken failed to cut the intended target as he nonchalantly avoided every linear path. Zy's hand charged with a blue glow, but something registered. His instincts were screaming for the beam-man to get the fuck out of the way. Zy attempted to, but was a little too late to react. An explosive combined with the projectile went off, detonating directly next to the stunned youth.

Zy's entire world shook as he blasted into the air. Spit from a cloud of smoke Zy was seen only before he crashed into and through a wall, tumbling into one of the Xingese brothels. Shocked men sat up and women attempted to cover themselves. 

"Oops."

"Sorry." 

"Hey, nice rack."

"Dude cover your ass."

"Man, what the hell? You're old enough to be my grandpa's grandpa. Ain' nobody got time fo' dat! How about settling your old ass down?"

Ducking below a window sill, Zy peeked up and out only to return fire. These assholes were chucking those annoying metal stars in rapid succession. He couldn't pull off a clear shot. Every volley of projectiles thrown resulted in more shattered glass raining onto the trapped beam-man.

"That's enough of that," Zy muttered. Fuck it was hard to focus after being nearly blown up. The sweet lovely pain that came from being injured coursed through him. Well, perhaps he should get used to it? It hurt, but he chose the path of piracy. Guess pain was a part of it. Still... he underestimated them and now he was paying the price.   

Same trick? Not twice. Zy dived onto the floor and slid towards the door. He kicked it open and immediately opened fire with a finger pointing, each blast nailing one of the Nihonese waiting outdoors. Springing past the door frame into a tumble, Zy entered the street slinging beams. He felt like he got trapped in some weird spaghetti-western. With ninjas no less. Quick someone call his agent.

Zy took down ninja after ninja with accurate shots. These guys were good, but seriously? Having a shoot out with him? They didn't know who the fuck they were dealing with, huh? Men that thought themselves properly hidden were struck by ricocheting beams. They soon caught on, realizing a ranged showdown was Zy's preferred style of combat. By then their numbers were nearly cut in half.

"Why are you aiding them? You're being paid to defend Little Wano. This revolt has nothing to do with you outside of reducing property damage."

"Sorry mate. I'm a Wrecker. The Wrecking Crew is all about property damage. Looks like you hired the wrong guy, eh? Now maybe if you double what you're paying I'll think about switching sides~" Zy slyly tempted, taunting the men.

"Have you no loyalty?! Greed has a price, pirate."

Two men dashed at Zy drawing swords, but the pirate jumped and thrust his legs out as if drop kicking which sent beams rocketing into their midsections. The colorful rays knocked the wind out of the charging men and sent the ninja crashing to their knees before toppling over onto the dirt road.

"Settle down, boys. The adults are talking. Anyway, where was I? Forgot the script. Oh yeah. Was that supposed to be profound or something? I mean, I know greed has a price. Why do you think I want it all, asshole? Beli is just the start. I want to conquer the entire sea~" Zy said while filing his nails on his shirt.

"Lil Wano will not forget this day. Retreat!" The leader threw down a bomb, resulting in Zy flinching. A thick smokescreen emerged instead of a blast this time though, which left Zy coughing and awkwardly cringing.

Clearing his throat and straightening his coat after his embarrassing reaction, Zy started forward. That damned Kaiser... so what was he up to now anyway? Masking any concern he felt for his rival as annoyance Zy headed for the mayor's home. It was time to settle this.

As Zy marched forward a lone figure appeared and stood, blocking his way. The man squared off with him as if they were in some western. Zidane Unleashed. Hm. He liked the sound of that. 

Zy's eyebrow twitched and he slowly frowned. Okay. This was clearly not some fodder grunt. This asshole? He looked good.

















"Don't suppose we can talk about this, ey mate?"​
The stranger disappeared a split second later. He appeared in a flicker, Zy barely having time to register that he was being attacked before he was roughly kicked into a barrel of rice on someone's porch. His back smashed it wide open before Zy smacked onto a pile of rice. Groaning in pain Zy strained to prop himself up before he sat hunched over, freed rice spilling on all sides of the momentarily downed pirate.

Sigh. "Didn't think so."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[Enter the Wrong Brothers]​
[Lair of the Voodoo High Priestess]

LaVeau looked to Rebecca that once amused look that crossed her face suddenly became unreadable.  ?There aren?t many people that get to witness my skills first hand child.? she states walking over to Zidane, this one was trying to wake up in the middle of treatment. A soft push on the forehead sent him spiraling back into whatever nightmare had awoken him to begin with.  ?Oh, and we?re not going to talk. You?re going to listen??~

[Swamp; Havok and the LaBlanc Brothers]

Havok gave a very distrustful look to the two gators; he didn?t want to trust them. If only he had his harpoon.  ?I?m warn??,  ?Y?all dun b? warnin? ol? Roughneck. Ch?r dar? Sh? kin.?,  ?An? boy-o. Y?all stop us fro? helpin? kin. Y?all gun b? de wan dat b? eaten?. You bet?cha.? Havok turned a bit white at the threat and slowly backed away, his hands clenching into fist just in case. He?d go down swinging before he let that girl know he let her sister get eaten. His eyes trained on the smaller of the Gator men as he squatted next to Manni, the look on his scaled face didn?t read good news.  ?Dis mor? wros? dan Ah dought.? his gaze shifts to Havok,  ?Boy-o, we b? ?n? de need o? sumthin? t? cut owf de blud flo? y?all understand?? he asks, pointing to the fact that Manni was rapidly bleeding out. 

Havok?s eyes flashed, why didn?t he think of that,  ?Better not do anything!? he yells darting off toward his shop. He?d make record time, you bet?cha.  ?Tink sh? gun?na liv??? Roughneck asks squatting by Leatherhead. The Gator passed his brother a worried look.  ?Sh? dun, Ch?r gun?na skin us f?sho.? is replied as he tried to clean the wounds as best he could. Roughneck looked back toward the depths of the Bayou,  ?Ch?r sh? dun scar? ol? Roughneck. It dem oder t?.? ~~

[LaVeau?s Cabin] 

Disbelief cross Rebecca?s features, even as LaVeau worked on Cyrus what she said just didn?t register. It didn?t add up, there was no way that would happen, ever! LaVeau looked over to her; the sound of bone resetting broke the silence.  ?If you?re going to set there like a lump on a log, then get out.? the shrill cackle that followed snapped the poor girl out of her stupor. A cold look crossed her face,  ?Don?t get condescending with me child; I was plying my trade when your grandfather?s father was but a glint in his daddy?s eye. Now leave me.? is ordered, a hooked finger pointing to the door. Rebecca sighed, turning on a heel she walked toward it. A final look back to the old hag and she begrudgingly leaves. The boards of the porch creaked as she stepped out, Koaj was sitting in a rocking chair, that gaze fixed on Rebecca, prying for an answer to why she was the only one to get to stay.

 ?She said depending on how stubborn they are, they should be up in a few days?? she replied to the glare, leaving out the other bit of information, it was a lie anyway.  ?That was a long time in there, for her to just tell you that.? is the counter reply, and Rebecca started to sweat bullets. Opening her mouth she was about to tell Koaj to just leave well enough alone, but chaos in the waters off the porch startle to the two. It was Leatherhead and Roughneck behind them trying to keep pace was Havok. Rebecca immediately knew something was wrong. Looking pass the gators she focuses on Havok,  ?Where?s Manni?? she asks, the shop owner can only cast his gaze away from the girl, that is when she noticed that Roughneck was carrying something,  ?Stop!? is ordered, but the gator doesn?t want to.  ?Don?t make me repeat myself.?

 ?Ch?r, y?all dun wan? t? see dis.? Leatherhead states, placing a scaly hand on her shoulder. But she?d have none of it. Circling Roughneck she pulled the sheets back. Manni?s broken body greets her. Rebecca?s eyes widen. * ?MANNI!?* is screamed. From the door Mambo LaVeau appears,  ?What is all this noise, I?m working.? is bit with venom, that is when she notices the girl. Rebecca didn?t even acknowledge the troll of a woman,  ?Y-you two di-didn??,  ?No, those are too clean to be bites.? it was Cyrus? voice; he had stumbled to the door. Rebecca turned as he stumbled up to her.  ?Get back in bed.? is ordered but Cyrus only looked her way as Rebecca grabbed onto him.

The old lady snorted, if she tried to put him back down, it?d probably have killed him. As she?d have to fight that blood too,  ?Can you help her?? is asked, Cyrus placing an arm around Rebecca.  ?Yes, but my service doesn?t come cheap.?,  ?Can you fix her arm and legs?? is then asked but the woman merely shook her head,  ?Fixing the body and re-growing limbs are two separate things. She?ll be handicapped for the rest of her life.? is the reply.  ?Wat ?bout dem? erm? Wron? Broddahs?? Roughneck asks and a bolt of realization hits Havok why didn?t he think of it?  ?Yeah, they build mechanical limbs ?.? his face then saddened.  ?Dat t? bad. Boy-o b? right.? the strangers to this island gave a confused look.  ?The wounds have to stay open, she?ll never make it.? 

 ?Can you make that happen?? Cyrus ask, his head turning to LaVeau. She walked up to Manni and looked over her.  ?With help yes? is replied her eyes cutting to Koaj,  ?But as I stated my services don?t come cheap, and this girl cannot pay.? Cyrus held Rebecca so she couldn?t charge the woman,  ?What if someone else paid??Cyrus asks, LaVeau looks him over,  ?That onyx boy?? she asks pointing to his scabbard. Cyrus nods.  ?That?ll be a fair trade.?, Cyrus didn?t even hesitate  ?It?s yours.? is replied his other hand pulling it free. Handing it over the old woman pulls the sword free and hands it to Leatherhead.  ?How long can you keep her alive and the wounds open?? is asked. LaVeau scratched her head,  ?If she?s strong twenty-four hours, thirty-six if she is as stubborn as you and the other boy.? 

Cyrus turns his gaze to Leatherhead and Roughneck,  ?How far off are these Wrong Brothers?? Havok steps up, a hand clutching his injury,  ?By foot, forty minutes, if you go through the Bayou though it?ll take about fifteen.? is the reply. Cyrus looked back to Manni,  ?There is only one problem, they are very expensive and tend not to haggle.? Cyrus? eyes darken,  ?I need to go with them.? Rebecca freezes, her grip tightening,  ?There is money on the ship.? she sobs not wanting Cyrus to leave her.  ?It?ll be quicker if I go and handle it, the faster this happens. The quicker we can patch her up.? Cyrus states. As always his reasoning seemed solid. Rebecca slowly relinquishes her grip.  ?Hurry back.? she softly whispers. Cyrus nods. 

Now free he walks up to Roughneck a hand on his chin, walking would be too slow for his tastes and he couldn?t swim.  ?Who?s the fastest of you and your brother?? Cyrus asks, Roughneck scratched his head,  ?Dat b? brodda.? Cyrus cuts a look to the other gator, good he had his sword still,  ?How fast can you swim to these Wrong Brothers?? is asked, Leatherhead smiled.  ?Ten Minutes boy-o.? Cyrus shook his head, that? be quick enough.  ?Hold onto that sword and go, I?ll keep up by land.? Cyrus states pointing to his nose, which was all that was needed to tell Leatherhead what Cyrus was thinking. The water splashes and the gator is off. With a blur of a hop Cyrus is off as well. 

From behind Bazoo splashes into the small clearing,  ?Wh-where is Cyrus going?? is asked, he just caught the Hare starting to move.  ?The Wrong Brothers.? Bazoo gasped,  ?I?m going too!? he yelled as he splashed after the two, good thing too. Rebecca may have skinned him if he stuck around. ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Mandrigore]​*​
[Bring the Booty]​
[The Dagger]

Rip-Jaw?s serpentine head twisted on the base of his neck, these humans and their adages.  ?You mammals have such bizarre sayings.? is stated, that long neck and head rising just above the railing of the ship.  ?An enemy by any other name is still that, an enemy.? he muses as he walked back toward the ?booty? that he had left close to the shore.  ?You?re just putting them in the position to put that dagger in your back.? is added as he hefted the large amount of treasure over his shoulders. Swaying back around he takes a step onto the docks. The wood howls in pain just before the wood beneath his feet splinter.  ?I do believe that I may have miscalculated.? is quickly stated as he fell into the sea. Roy hits the railing just as a wave of water peaks, his treasure ? ~

[Somewhere in the Calm Belt]

A door opens in a darkened chamber,  ?Well?? the voice had a rasp to it, but it was clear and demanding. The Baroness walks out of the door before it vanished behind her,  ?We have his interest my Baron.? is the reply. A soft laugh echoes through the dreary chamber, a tanned hand falls from the darkness and white starts to swirl around it.  ?Well, let?s see just how well this boy plays this game.? in his hand an exact replica of the knife that she had given Roy is knitted into place.  ?Have anyone in mind, honey?? she asks as he hands the blade over to her. The hand retracts into the darkness and a slow rapping of fingers can be heard. 

 ?Makes no difference to me, and get one of your seekers to handle the hand off. We don?t want whoever you choose tipping Roy off.? he replies, the creaking of his chair can be heard as it turned away. The Baroness bowed and slipped into the Darkness.  ?You want to bring change to the world by facing down my Nightingale, come Phoenix D. Roy. Show that insatiable will for change. That inherent will of D.? ~~    

[At the Dagger] 

Roy quickly turns to Izzy, the look on his face saying that he wanted her to dive in after it. Izzy gave a glare, she wasn?t about to dive into that water for his treasure. As the two stare at one another the ship rocks, and the canvas of treasure flies up and over the railing followed shortly by Rip-Jaw?s head.  ?Your greed is a bit heavy, Captain. But in acknowledging the fact you have people to rely on. Your chances went from none to slim.? is joked as Rip-Jaw floated in the sea, his head comfortably in range of speech.  ?Now to a more pressing matter, if you would.? Rip-Jaw?s head slowly rotated to the opens seas.  ?There is still the matter of the Homo-Erectus? pet.?~~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
_*Not strong enough*​_












For Zy it would be far longer before he awakened. Sprawled out and resting peacefully, the pirate tensed and then twitched to life. Coughing, he attempted to stand but simply staggered until he crashed back onto his side. Everything hurt. Rocking to his forearms and shins Zy struggled to move and continually failed. Broken bones that were only recently starting to mend whined at him, insisting he remain at peace on the comfort of the floor.

"I can't just... they..." Zy was breathing hard as his purple bangs hid his weary expression. "Old lady... how did I get here...? Did anyone else come by?" She cut Zy off before he could keep firing questions at her, and offered concise explanation.

"..." Zy shook with anger, and perhaps for the first time in his egotistical life he loathed himself. He let them down. Manni got hurt, from the sounds of it. Cyrus suffered. He survived but what of his allies? At least Koaj and Rebecca came out of it okay but it didn't stop the main issue here. He was too weak to defend those he considered his minions. His prized possessions. Maybe even... his friends. If he was to turn all of that arrogant rambling of being the Prince of the Sea, of being heir to the throne of piracy to fruition... he'd need to at the very least keep those he treasured safe. Shit. How did he end up as such a fuck up?!

"Damn it!" Zy's fist, the one belonging to the arm that wasn't damn near completely wrecked struck the floor. 

Wobbling on recently broken legs, Zy forced himself to bow while still visibly shaking. "I won't... forget this... old woman."

His cane... it was off to the side. Someone brought it. Another person he owed a debt of gratitude. At least his busted body could function now. Barely. With his head hanging Zy muttered, "See ya." He was sweating bullets and broke into hives as he managed through clenched teeth, "T-Thank...you..."

Walking was a tough battle in itself. Shit he was sore. The soothing breeze at least eased some of the agony. It was cool and blowing softly against his aching flesh. His hair caught in the wind and whipping about, Zy took in the swamp with a sluggish glance. Yep. Swampy. No changes there.

He took a few unstable steps forward and fell, his body plummeting until he was caught by the back of the shirt. Who?

Dodo squawked the best he could while gripping Zy, letting the pirate know he was safe. Zy couldn't help but smile a little at the unexpected help. To thank, he had chosen beli over that bird that had helped him more times than he could count thus far.

"Okay, let's head back to the ship."

Ignoring him, Dodo continued flying towards the cave in the distance. Zy glanced up at the bird that was rocketing ahead. "Where are you going?! Stupid bird! I said back to the ship!" Zy barked, already back to his old ornery ways.

Inside of the cave a woman's screams could be heard. "No! Nononono! I'm not helping some random bitch! Fuck her! Turn back! I said turn back, Dodo! Let whatever is eating her eat that bitch I don't know her! I thought you fucking things couldn't fly!!!"

"Stay back!" Alexia shouted while swinging a stick at the hideous little... turtles? Somehow they looked hostile even if they were underwhelming in appearance. She kicked one as it instinctively ducked into the safety of his shell. The result was her booting the shell into a furious succession of ricocheting bangs that she could barely keep sight of. She ducked as it sprung into the air, zipping over her head to strike the injured pirate's face.

_Is he my hero...?_ Alexia wondered with an adoring gaze. When she saw it was just some unimpressive flat chested chick the princess sighed in disappointed. _Oh well. _

"Move, bitch!" Zy irritably shouted.

"...!" Alexia opened her mouth to say something snappy back, but she couldn't manage it. She'd never been so... so... outraged in her life! How dare this peasant address her so rudely!

"Bimu Bimu no... wink!" Zy announced, repeatedly blinking. Each blink resulted in beams that zapped the turtle shells and sent them spinning and colliding into each other. The defeated turtles lay unconscious, presenting little to no challenge to the carried pirate captain.

"Who are you...? I've never met such an unusual girl. Are you cursed by the devil's fruit?" Alexia curiously asked.

"G-girl...?" Zy grinded his teeth, and then sighed. Oh well. Who could blame them? He was far too beautiful to be a male. Attempting to flick his hair with a messed up arm, it just ended up coming out as an awkward jerk of the arm that made him appear retarded.

"Are you... quite all right?" Alexia curiously asked.

"What...? Well, yeah... I mean... I'm a guy! I'm Zidane K. Roberts! Call me Zy!" The pirate proudly replied.

"Right, well then Mr. Pirate... where's your crew? I never heard of a pirate captain that leads himself." Alexia replied with a smug expression. There. She'd gotten the last word. Her head was held high with dignity and her smooth arms were crossed.

"Whatever. Okay, I helped her Dodo. Let's go!" Zy commanded.

"Aw you're so adorable!" Alexia chirped, and opened her arms for the bird. Zy was promptly dropped before the tiny blue bird flew into her bosom to be snuggled. She sighed contently. "These are rare you know... just like my special carpet... Clouds from Skypiea ordinarily can't sustain... hey, are you even listening to me?!"

"No. I was too busy dying on the ground you bitch." Zy growled. "As for my crew that's where I need to be. Instead I'm stuck here... chatting with some scantily dressed uppity bitch. Not that I mind normally. I mean you're hot an' all. I've just got to go help them and be awesome. The Prince of the Sea can't afford to sit around sulking!"

"Prince of the Sea? You're so raggedy looking though. Oh, and you smell like body odor. You're also short. Your hair is a mess. You're so thin! Do you eat? Your eyes are weird. Your hair too. Can't you see why people would mistake you for a girl? Why do you were so much black? You know it means you look like an angry and violent little girl, right?"

"You sure talk a lot. I've got somethin' for that mouth of yours you-" Zy's face smacked the rocks under his chin as Dodo cautiously silenced him.

Alexia giggled cutely, and a soft smile formed. "Let's go find your crew then... and then, Mr. Zidane... you can help me."

"I'm not cheap..." Zy warned with his face still planted against the cave floor. 

"Money is no object Mr. Roberts." Alexia assured him, nodding once.

"Well then, why didn't you say so...? Let's go find the Wrecking Crew!"



*Meanwhile with the Wrong Brothers...*



"Okay, test number three. Go for Mr. Jones!" Pop Wrong shouted. Ed Wrong nodded encouragingly with his arms crossed.

Jones yelped as they made attempt number three. They were only successful with one model thus far... and though it flew, speed was an issue. As was landing. The men waited until... 

*CrAsH!​*
The brothers cringed as Jones fell out of the seat of the plane and flipped, landing painfully on his back.

"Bah.. we need to keep at it. Produce something that can fly to the very heavens!" Pop shouted.

"Yes! We need to venture off into that starry sky!" Ed Wrong agreed, fists on his sides.

The brothers looked over when a group of strangers approached. There was a girl with him... and she'd clearly been injured. The alligator-men with them were intimidating, but the brothers stood there ground( even if they trembled a bit ).

"C-can we h-help you?" Ed asked as his brother Pop hid behind him.

Several voices shouted at them at once to help the girl, but the most the brothers caught was a name. Manni.

"One at a time please," Pop interrupted to suggest.

"It's me, guys..." Bazoo shamefully cut in to say. He ducked away from Cyrus' stare, and teared up a bit. "We need to borrow your place for a bit... I'll pay you as soon as I can... so please... have mercy on me."

The brothers glanced at each other, and then looked back at the two of them. "Deal!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 6, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Wrong Brother?s Shop]​*​
[Craft of the Cross]​
[Master Artisan]

Cyrus walked pass the group, a darkness hung about his features, the whole trip to this place had plagued him. The frustrations that Rebecca was going though only helped to fuel his anger. An anger he normally kept under lock and key was simply boiling just below the surface at this rate. With a glare that threatened murder in his eyes he allowed the Sword of Hattanzo gingerly lay across his left shoulder. Reaching Ed Wrong he allowed his deathly line of sight to fall on the man, who instantly froze in place. A nervous smile slipped in place, just who was this guy and why did he feel like pissing himself. They had already agreed to allow them to use their shop, what more did they want?  ?Yu-yes?? is asked. Cyrus remained silent. Reaching into his tattered robes he merely looks at the man, Ed?s bowls threatened to release if something scary happened. 

 ???,  ?I apologize for the inconvenience that we may be causing.? Cyrus head slightly turns and his gaze catches Bazoo, the poor animal quickly turns his head away.  ?I sooner pay my own debts, than allow a bear to owe you for who knows how long.? from the darkness of his robes he pulls an ingot of pure ruby out. The Wrong Brothers look at one another, was that what they thought it was? It was a shimmering red, clear as a glass of water.  ?This should cover any loss while I use your forge.? Cyrus states. The Wrong brothers look at one another. Manni had already been brought up; they saw that she needed their prosthetic limbs.  ?If all the lady needs are limbs, then why not purchase some of our fine merchandise instead?? Pop offers, the ruby would more than cover any model they had. 

Cyrus looked over his shoulder; he sees a piece of the crashed plane. In a zip he is gone, selecting a decent sized fragment. Looking around, he is back in a flash.  ?Not to be rude, but your craftsmanship is poor.? Cyrus states. Grabbing the casing in both hands he completely bends it out of shape. Pop sweated, so that was why it crashed.  ?Du-do you know how to create the intricate pieces to make limbs?? is asked, Cyrus cut him a glance.  ?If you have the schematics, I can build it.? is replied coldly, Pop swallows.  ?Books and plans are on the middle shelf.? is offered in apology.  ?Rebecca?? Cyrus turns to the woman,  ?I?ll need exact measurements the circumference  of the wounds on her arm and legs. A length on the missing portion of the arm and approximant length of her legs, if this is going to be done right. The replacements have to fit.? Rebecca nodded as Cyrus walked toward the Shop. ~

[Later]

Bazoo walked into the forge, Cyrus was leaning over several books and un-rolled blue prints. The flames burning from the furnace itself was a rich dark green. And the heat, only hell itself would be hotter. How Cyrus did that was a Cross Family secret.  ?I-I have the information you wanted.? he lowly says, trying to keep his voice down. Cyrus doesn?t turn, he just points to a spot on the table. Bazoo sighs and slinks forward the paper with the measurements is cautiously placed where Cy had pointed. Gulping Bazoo backs away while taking his hat from his head.  ?Is? is there anything I can do to help?? he asks that hat falling to cover a portion of his stomach. Cyrus paused from his reading, his head just slightly turning.  ?Just tell me one thing bear, was you there when it happened?? the question made Bazoo?s jaw drop and quivered memories he didn?t want flooded back.  ?Your silence speaks volumes bear, no. I think you?ve helped enough.? is replied. Cyrus just keeping his anger in check,  ?But? 

Cyrus cut a gaze, then started to turn,  ?On second thought.? he utters, from the depths of his robes a small black leather bound book is produced. With a small toss Bazoo finds himself in possession of it.  ?Wu-what is it?? he asks opening it. Flipping through it he sees that all the pages are blank.  ?Every Swordsman carries one of them; it?s called a ?Bingo? book. They write the names of people they want to face and beat or kill. You write the man?s name that did that to Manni in there. Leave it on the floor and then forget the name.? turning Cy picks up a hammer and looks it over,  ?I won?t allow Rebecca to stain her hands over this.? is added as he went over his materials.   ~~

[Several Hours Later]     

It was already starting to get dark, but the Wrong brothers were transfixed. The eerie green light that flashed in the dark windows of their shop was hauntingly beautiful.  ?How do you suppose he is making that green light?? Pop asks, Ed can only shake his head,  ?The better question is, how did he bend that housing with his hands?? they both sweated a bit on that one. Zy was setting not too far off, his eyes too were fixed on the shop, he didn?t care about what was going on, he was worried about Cyrus, his friend didn?t even bother to come out to greet him or Alexia when they showed up. Nor did he come out for lunch. This kind of behavior was self-destructive and like he, Cyrus wasn?t even a hundred percent yet.  ?You?re not going in there.? Rebecca states putting a hand on his shoulder, it was as if she read his mind.  ?He needs to blow off some steam? I fear it?s my fault he?s in this mood.? she states, walking off she was going to step in on Manni before starting dinner. She too needed to occupy her mind. 

Time seemed slow to move and slowly the night overtook the day, but those fires in the forge kept on burning. Zy too stubborn to allow his friend to stay awake alone during the night he waits covered on the Wrong brother?s porch as he watched the flames dance seductively across the shops darkened glass. He didn?t know how long Cyrus was going to stay in there or if the Hare-man was even still awake. All he knew is that he was going out of his way to make sure that someone else was helped. He never quite understood that notion, why help someone when you know that?d there be nothing in return for yourself? ~~~~

[Next Day, A Total of 12 hours Later]

The shop doors swings open, Cyrus stands at the cusp of the door a case under his arm. The Wrong Brothers are immediately on him. They wanted to see if he was done.  ?Did you already finish all that?? they both asks, Cyrus nodded he was feeling much better.  ?Sorry about yesterday.? he offers, they both look at one another, then to Cyrus he was completely different then when they had first met.  ?Can we see?? they ask in unison. Again Cyrus nods; with a motion of his head he leads them to their home. Manni was on the upper floor being watched over by Rebecca, Koaj and LaVeau. They first went to the kitchen where Cyrus placed the case on the table. Zy and Bazoo crowded in as well. Cyrus slowly opened the case and a lustering green sheen came to light. Inside were beautifying crafted limbs. It looked more like they were sculpted than forged. There were an almost transparent green with golden accents seen throughout.  ?I?ve never seen metal look like this, what is it?? Pop asks as he touched it. Cyrus grinned,  ?Its topaz.? the Wrong brothers look at one another,  ?Rock, and you said our metal was fragile.? Ed muses. Cy again only grin as he hands a hammer over to him. 

 ?If you can break it, you can have it and we?ll use one of your models.? Ed doesn?t hesitate the hammer is slammed down. To his surprise the handle of the hammer breaks with no visible scratch on the leg. How?  ?How??, ?Are these solid pieces??, How do you intend to lengthen the limbs when the girl grows. I see no couplings change out.?, ?What is with the swirling designs?? the brothers ask one after the other. Cyrus shakes his head.  ?First it?s a Cross Family Secret. Two yes they are full pieces. Three it?s funny actually, these are rare ?Lightning? Topaz crystals from the New World, they ?grow? with electrical current and they keep shape nicely. Lastly it?s the wiring required for the functionality of the limbs, I simply thought I?d work some detail in. According to those books you have, the nerves will be used to link the arm with the limb and gold is the best conductive material out there. The natural growth pulses that she will emit should in theory allow the limbs to grow with her.? is replied. The Wrong Brothers look to one another.  ?You were able to understand those books?? Ed asks,  ?Yeah, you can?t?? Cyrus replies. The brothers nervously nod,  ?Of course we can, we?re just amazed to meet someone with the same sufficient background as us!? Ed declares.

 ?I didn?t get to the part where you attach them, so one of you will have too.?~~~~~

[Up Stairs] 

Cyrus puts a hand on Manni?s head. She was still out of it, and as he wrapped a piece of wood up Rebecca looked over the limbs that Cyrus had made her. They were beautifully made, and they even accounted for balance with small three prong spreads on the bottom of each foot.  ?This is going to hurt her bad Rebecca, so if you want to step out you can.? he states sliding the bite down in her mouth. Rebecca shook her head no; she was going to be here for this. Nodding Cyrus singles for Pop to come in. It was time to make Manni whole again. Though this was going to be a bad wake up. ~~~~~~
.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2013)

*The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Vesper City..._
Annie stared in disbelief at her adoptive mother. It had been nearly three years since they had seen each other. Not since the day Annie ran away from home to seek her own fortune, just a 15 year old girl with grand ambitions. "Mom what are you doing here?" Annie glanced at her bound state. "What the heck is all this?" 

Mary smiled at her daughter. "We'll talk later dear." Her face became very serious as she paced back and forth in front the fractured trio, glancing at each in turn with her feverish stare. The air felt heavy as she projected her aura, stifling and hot. "Kaiser D. Drake, CP9 washout. Samantha D. Strife, ex-Psicom standout." She stopped in front of Annie. "Troublemaker..." 

Annie rolled her eyes, suddenly feeling like she was 12 again. 

"You three have certainly caused a lot of trouble and you've attracted the attention of some very powerful people...some very sinister people." 

Kai cleared his throat. "Mrs. Clementine is it?" 

"No. You may call me Mary." 

"Right..._Mary_. Technically this all Annie's fault. I mean I'm just this good looking guy minding my own business, trying to become Pirate King. You know, just normal stuff. Then out of nowhere your crazy ass daughters got a gun pointed in my face."  Kai paused and nodded at Sam. "And then this one drops in out of nowhere and suddenly the whole world's gone to hell." 

Annie shot Kai a dirty look. "I think you skipped some pretty important details there fella!" 

"That's right. You sold us out for a briefcase of money." 

A shouting match erupted between Kai and Annie. Sam was quickly drawn in. Mary sighed audibly. *"SILENCE!"* Her booming voice enveloped the room, filled with the power of Conquerors Haki. Methodically, she removed the form fitting leather glove from her right hand.  "I'm a big believer in fate and I believe that you three were brought together for a reason. As hard as that is to believe. Sometimes, however, fate needs a little help." 

Annie's eyes widened. This wasn't good. "What are you doing mom?" 

Mary ignored her daughter. She moved with liquid speed, jabbing both Kai and Sam in the neck with her index finger, sharp enough to draw a trickle of blood, but no further than that. Mary took a step back and gazed thoughtfully at the bloody tip of her finger. "I've infected you both with a very rare form of Yellow Fever...my own little home brew actually." 

"This isn't funny!" Annie screamed. "If you're trying to teach me a lesson then I get it. Okay? *I get it*!"  

Mary continued on undaunted. "Normally Yellow Fever takes anywhere from 6-8 days to take full effect but this will only take four hours. First you will experience an intense fever, then nausea, bleeding of the eyes and mouth, painful convulsions. Finally your organs will begin to fail just as a deep paralysis takes hold of your bodies." Mary paused and smiled cheerfully. "Then you die the most painful and excruciating deaths imaginable..." she added simply.  

The door slammed open. A handful of hulking men in black masks strode towards Kai and Sam. "The three of you will have to work together if you're going to survive what's to come. It's either sink or swim kids!" Mary turned towards Annie as both Kai and Sam were carried away. "Their lives are in your hands now." 

Kai and Sam were carried roughly through a winding maze of dark corridors. Finally they reached a lone metal door. The black masked men tossed Kai and Sam unceremoniously through the door and into a stark white room, their arms still bound together. Sam's blazefire sabre and a rod of metal slid towards them across the smooth floor as the door slammed shut, seeming to melt away into nothingness. The familiar face of a red headed boy popped through a hole in the ceiling and smiled at them. Suddenly the room twisted end over end. Now it was the boy on the floor and Kai and Sam standing on the ceiling. The boy covered his mouth in a muffled laugh. 

Three doors opened on Kai and Sam's end. Through the first door stomped a half man half bull creature, hefting a mattock over one broad shoulder. A tall and gangly looking robot with four arms strode through the second door, each hand wielding a different type of weapon. Finally a snake like creature slithered through the third door, green scales as hard as steel, venom dripping from its glittering fangs. The boy clapped with glee from below and disappeared.

Mary's voice filled the room. *"This is your first test. There is only one rule. Survive."*


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 7, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue - Shore
______________

The following stare-down was intense. Elias glared at Roshi, his gaze refusing to budge or even blink for a second in fear of Roshi suddenly stepping in front of him and deciding to kill him or something. Meanwhile, Roshi returned the glare, peering at the black haired swordsman through eyes hidden behind his great bushy eyebrows. The tension was thick in the air, and Elias could feel the adrenaline slowly leaving his body, replaced by the feeling of bruises and fatigue. Finally, after what seemed to be an eternity of waiting, The Collector sighed. "Very well." He conceded. "What do you want in return for keeping the secret?" The elderly swordsman asked.

"I'd like a sword." Came the reply by Elias, lifting up his own sword to show Roshi, battered and damaged just like his own body. The fight with Roshi really did a number on it, and Eliasander felt that if he had another fight with it, the sword might be irreparably damaged.

"I can see why." Roshi commented, looking at the sword and not even bothering to veil the distaste in his voice. "Hand me the suitcase. The swords are kept in there." He said, extending a finger to point at the silver box clutched in Elias' hands.

"Okay." Elias nodded, and walked over to him, still somewhat wearily, and dropped the box in eager anticipation. Twisting the top off his cane, a ray of light flashed in Elias' light momentarily as Roshi removed the cap off of his cane, and immediately, Elias rebounded backwards, sword in hand. The 'scabbard' falling to the ground, he revealed his true weapon - a blade hidden within the cane. Looking up and raising an eyebrow at Elias' distress, Roshi laughed. "Relax. This is just the key to the chest." Is said, as he sticks the tip of the silver blade into the indentation of the chest at the top and twists it clockwise two times and anti-clockwise three times. A click is heard, and the lid automatically flips itself backwards, revealing a purple cushioned inside filled with a huge collection of swords.

"Have a pick." Roshi shrugged.

Elias' eyes hovered over the gleaming pile of silver and steel. There were swords of all varieties here: katanas, dai nodachi, sabres, rapiers, short-swords . . . it was ridiculous how many he managed to cram in here. Not only that, they were also of excellent quality, far greater than most of the swords from the Blacksmith he went to earlier. Scanning over the swords, one particular sword caught Elias' attention. It was a one handed steel sword, with brown leather grips, and an intricate pattern in the hilt/guard. Though the blade of the sword itself seemed a bit used, it was still of a higher quality than the swords Elias had. 

Swinging it through the air, Elias did a few practice swings with it, before turning back. Heavier than his current swords, but a lot sharper and stronger as well. A worthy trade. "I'll take it."

"Ah . . . Wolf's Bane. Excellent choice." Roshi smirked. "But you should be careful with it." He said. 

"Why?" Elias frowned.

"They say that the sword is cursed. Wolf's Bane is a blade that has been passed down through many wielders throughout it's time, with each one killed by the next wielder. Not even the creator, Sugarius Wolfe, was safe from it's curse. It's actually why they call the sword Wolf's Bane." Roshi explained, pointing to the blade. "Many strong swordsmen have used that blade before, but none have been able to master it before being killed." The Collector warned.

Suddenly, the sword felt a lot heavier in his hands, the cold weight of it's history sending a chill through his body. "Well, that's fine." Elias said, sheathing the sword into the scabbard on his back. "If I get killed by it's 'curse', or what ever, that means I was only strong enough to reach that point, right? If I'm weak enough to get killed by someone along the way, then I don't deserve to walk the path of the greatest swordsmen. I've decided to become the greatest swordsman myself. How could I possibly become that if I'm afraid of a sword?" 

"Hmph." Roshi harrumphed. "Well said."

Hopping off the turtle and landing back on the sand - a slight pain shooting up his legs - Elias made his way back towards the town. He got what he came here to get. It was time to move on.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 7, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

All by himself in his boat, in the wide open ocean with nothing but the sound of seagulls in the air and the crashing of waves, Elias sighed. "I'm bored." He muttered, laying on his deck chair. He'd only just finished patching up his injuries, and . . . as it turned out, they weren't nearly as bad as they seemed. What he thought to be broken bones were just bone fractures, and his body had more bruises than cuts, if anything. After the fight, he'd gone to a medicine shop to supply himself, now that he had enough money to spare on medicines and other related items, like food. 

"At this rate, it's going to take a while before I can even think about the Grand Line . . . " He gave a sigh. Every time he got closer to the goal, it just ended up feeling like it was getting further and further away, as he realized just how realistic defeating Helen Swann in battle was. Not very. The battle with Roshi made him realize that there were still loads of strong people around that he couldn't defeat. Fighting Helen at this point was nothing but a death wish. Grabbing his new sword and removing himself from bed, Elias put on his coat and went outside, hit by the wind of the sea air.

"Oh well. Time to practice, I guess." He muttered, setting up the training dummies on the deck and entering an offensive stance. They weren't very stimulating enemies, but when your 'crew' consisted of only one person, practice was hard to come by . . .

*Boom!*

The sea around the side of his boat exploded, the force causing a deluge of water to rain down on his deck - and him. Turning around to see what the cause of the explosion was, Elias' eyes narrowed as he saw a small pirate-ship, about the same size as his, incoming. The jolly roger was a typical skull and cross bones, only with a red hat over it. "You can't be serious . . . " Is muttered, as another loud shot of gunpowder is released into the air, sending a large black cannonball his way. Diving out of it's way, the metal projectile continues it's course and blasts through a bit of wood of Elias' ship before dropping into the ocean, causing another explosion along the way. As his attention was diverted to the second ball, a tremor hit the ship - or more specifically - the other ship. Hearing the loud 'plonking' sound of wood dropping on wood, Elias turned around, a large plank of wood laid across the space between the two ships. 

Three men walked across it, each carrying a cutlass. One was a short fat man with an eyepatch obscuring his right eye, another was a tall, lanky, man with two cutlasses and eager looking green eyes and the final man - one stood in between them - was a slightly more bulkier pirate, of a fairly intimidating build. He had blue eyes, and wielded a warhammer in one hand and a cutlass in the other. All three wore red bandannas. 

"Sup. We're stealin' yo ship, kiddo." The fat man said. He spoke with a slow, but deep voice, his words enhanced with some sort of accent unknown to Elias. As if to prove his point, the fat man clumsily span his cutlass around his chubby hands, his fat fingers barely managing to move fast enough. 

"Are you now?" Elias raised an eyebrow. "And who are you, exactly?"

"We're the Red Bandanna Pirates! How have you not heard of us?" This time, the lanky man spoke up. Despite his apparent enthusiasm, his voice was kind of droll, and he talked with a monotone. 

"Well, we _are_ new, Kito." The fat man frowned.

"Shut up." Came the reply. "Have you at least heard of _Warhammer Jones_?" 

"No, sorry. I tend to not pay attention to dumb things. It's a waste of brain cells, you know?" Elias smiled politely, scratching his head sheepishly with his left hand. 

"Enough." The burly man in the middle spoke. "It seems that he's the only one on the ship. Kill the kid and take his belongings. It seems like he's got some valuables." He smirked. 

"Well, you can try at least, I suppose." Elias frowned.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 7, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates.*

*Kagami. *

Her body felt nothing as she slept on the beach. She didn’t feel the sun, or the cool breeze, or even the sensation of being lifted up and carried. She wasn’t aware that she was undressed and put into a night gown, or that an IV drip was plugged into her arm. But then someone sneezed and it was a quack of a sneeze.

“Get those duck bastards away from me!” she shouted, sitting up suddenly as though she had had a thousand volts pumped into her. “The…fuck…”

She noticed she was in a hospital and in the airy blue and white checkered  hospital clothes.

“...These are terrible!” she said holding the cloth attached to her with her index and thumb. “Why would you think I would wear these? And what’s this stuck to my arm? Is it drugs? Because I don’t do drugs. Not most of the time…”

“Now miss calm down. You’re in a hospital….” A voice said from behind the curtain, which was pulled back to reveal a duck in doctor’s clothing. 

Kagami sighed and took a sip of water, cleared her throat and then screamed into the duck’s face. Doctor duck simply wiped the spittle off his beak and glasses and looked directly at the woman before tapping her forehead with a reflex hammer, having the scream go up in tone before abruptly stopping, making it sound as if it were questioning.

“Now Miss, please settle down. You are in a hospital. Your injuries are quite severe and had you not been brought in by the locals we would have had to amputate your arm.” The doctor drew her attention to the cast on her left arm. “Not to mention your fractured ribs, several deep bruises, lacerations and blood loss. You are fortunate indeed that the majority of duckpersons have an O- blood type, meaning that we had plenty to put into you…”

“Wait – I have duck blood inside me?” Kagami shuddered.

“You have something against that?” the doctor remarked with his eyebrow raised, “Every so often we come across narrow minded humans like you. If it weren’t for the fact that as a doctor I have a duty to help everyone, well, I’m sure you can finish the rest of that sentiment yourself.”

A number of patients and staff were looking around in curiosity, obviously in agreement with the doctor, who had a smile that made the white haired woman want to turn the beak around to the back of his head. Kagami glared at the doc and snorted indignantly.

“Oh please, get off your high horse! I don’t have anything against duckmen, I just have a phobia against duck-like creatures. All duck like creatures! You on the other hand…” Kagami popped the IV out of her arm and grabbed her clothes, “you would treat your fellow ducks like garbage, just for being different. Shaved? Casted out? Ring any bells? You may not be responsible but I don’t see anyone doing anything about it either. That feeling you just had, the one where you thought someone had something against you; multiply that by an entire island and then you have the right to act all snotty.”

Kagami pulled the curtain and dressed herself angrily. She even managed to rip a sleeve because of her cast, not that it mattered as the outfit was ruined anyway. She pulled it back open and breathed in slowly.

“Now if you’ll excuse me, I have to limp away in terror and put it out of my mind that I even had a conversation with you.” Kagami did just that, hobbling away as fast as she could, with Pandora’s box in tow. She didn’t care that she had stunned them into silence. All she wanted was to get off this fucking island so that she could recover her throat from all the screaming she had done.

“I’ll find Teri, and Bombera and that dumbass robot and we’re getting the fuck off this stupid island!”


*Teri*

She blinked a few times at the retarded amount of damage that had taken place around Bombera. 

“Wow…you don’t hold back do you?” Teri stepped over the rubble spilling onto the streets and was glad she had worn boots as the glass crunched under her feet. “You’ve looked better.” She smiled, noting the various knocks he had taken. Bombera pointed to Ten.

“You should look at the other guy.” He said, which Teri did and nodded.

“Nice. He dead?” Teri asked wondering if they had a killer on their crew now. Not that it bothered her, he’d seen her father cut down people for looking at them.

“I dunno. Maybe.” Bombera shrugged his shoulders.

“We’re getting off this island!” The shrill voice of Kagami pierced through the ears of the two. Her voice always went up an octave when she was angry “I’m sick of this place.”

“What about Mr Quack? And the robot?” Teri asked doing a double take at Kagami’s broken body. “What the hell happened?!”

“Queen’s magic ability was to turn into a 2 storey high duck. Yeah, a fucking giant, talking duck! I’m done with this stupid island.” Kagami growled, “I’m going back to the ship. If you two want to play hero then be my guest. I’m going to take a shower, change my clothes, redo my make up and try to remember why we decided to be pirates and not just stay on a nice island where there are no talking ducks!”

“Kagami…chill out. You’re going to…oh.” Teri’s attempt to calm her down was met with Kagami’s wet underwear. “Ok. Why don’t you go back to the ship. I don’t think you’ll be able to do much anyway with those injuries.”

Kagami spun round as best she could and headed to the forest and the rickety ship they had. It did at least have a bathtub and a shower, nowhere near as good as the Debauchery – her parent’s luxurious ship. “Should have stolen that…” Kagami muttered as she disappeared into the forest. 

Teri looked at Bombera, “Well, looks like it’s you and me. Makes sense. I didn’t get injured at all in my last fight so I’m pretty good to go. Besides, bringing down the boss seems kinda fun.” Her ambition started to well up inside her, her eyes going dark and little cold.

Just then a large red flare came up from docks and the pair decided to follow it.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
_*Falling for her*​_
The Wrecking Crew partied hard, drank a lot, and were known for having a good time... but lately it just seemed to be battle after battle. Bazoo attempted to reason with Zy when he arrived but got a snout full of stinging beam for his efforts. As Bazoo hit the ground holding and rubbing at the sizzling injury Zy got caught up on everything.

Cyrus hadn't slept, but then again Zy hadn't either. Late into the night he sat with his sore neck bent, heavy head bowed, and tired elbows resting on his knees. The pain was excruciating, still, and he wanted to faint during those spontaneous moments that reality either blurred or his senses faded... but didn't. 

With nothing but the quiet chirping of crickets and the warm crackling of indoor flames keeping him company the captain reflected on his life. It was fine to be as strong as he was now. It wasn't really good enough though. His versatile techniques usually got him out of any jam... but the sheer force he needed to apply was lacking. No options left, he realized he'd need to upgrade the power somehow.










​
Sighing, Zy sluggishly rose on trembling legs. Before he could check on his injured crew the captain glanced to the side as footsteps approached. Seeing who it was, he merely shook his head and looked away before shuffling off.

"Where are you going? You can't even lift your legs. Maybe I should go get the doctor..." Alexia warned him with narrowed eyes.

"Mind your own business, bitch.." Zy scornfully muttered. Why in the hell was she always bothering him? It was infuriating, to say the least. Just another thing to add onto the list of reasons he hated being considered a hero. People got attached. He didn't do attached.

"You blame yourself for your friends getting hurt, huh? I can tell you're the type that likes to pretend you're some kind of asshole. You should know that you're pretty bad at faking," Alexia warned as she followed him to offer her little analysis of his hostile behavior. "I bet you're just scared of getting hurt or something."

"More like women that talk incessantly while assuming they know it all annoys the hell out of me."  Zy irritably clarified.

"You aren't invincible you know." Alexia smugly continued with her head high and her eyes sealed shut. Those long dark locks swayed back and forth behind her as the pompous princess pursued the dismissive pirate. The hips of her hourglass figure swished as she kept pace with him, making sure to catch the feminine male who was dragging his feet in an attempt to walk.

"Me? Not invincible? Psh. Fuck outta here with that." Grinning suddenly, Zy said, "Mere mortals die. Me? I'm a real man. Pirates never die."

"A real man? Where? I think I missed him." Alexia teased him while nibbling on her bottom lip and continuing to stalk the cocky dreamer.

They walked in relative silence for a while until Alexia suddenly said, "Imperial purple."

"Eh?" Zy muttered back. His eyes were still glued on the uneven field belonging to the Wrong Bros. in an attempt to find patches of grass remarkably interesting.

"Your hair color. It looks like it may be imperial purple." She reached out to grab and inspect a few strands but cringed, drawing those delicate digits back with a wary yank. "What in the..? Do you ever wash your hair?!"

"Do you ever stop nagging? Get a hobby." Zy insisted before finally reaching his destination. Kane. 

"Are you two related? You both have the whole exotic hair color thing going on." Alexia observed while resting her palms on her knees to bend forward for a closer peek.

"Nah." Zy disinterestedly replies, his gaze softened at the thought of his brother. "He's just journeying with me on this hunt to discover One Piece."

"Hmm... so, you're another rookie that wants to be Pirate King, huh?" Alexia asked while bending forward to glance at him.

"Wants to be? Don't be ignorant. I'm already Prince of the Sea." Zy corrected her with an annoyed huff. "Right now, though... someone that definitely would've become the third is missing. Personally? I care more about finding the treasure than some fancy title. I've heard rumors about the one discovering it acquiring some type of unfathomable power." As he spoke a sinister expression crossed Zy's face.

"Wait, what do you need power for...?" Alexia worriedly asked. She didn't miss the wicked expression. Could she trust him? Could _anyone_ really trust this man?

Glancing at her with an deceptively cheerful smile, Zy said, "Don't you worry your pretty little head over that. What kind of guy would I be if I revealed a secret~?"

Zy walked off suddenly, feet actually lifting a bit now. "I've got to check on the others. Do me a favor and watch my bird. He's kinda attached to you."

As if on cue Dodo landed on her shoulder and let out that loud irritable honk of his. 

"What? No! I'm going to follow you!" Alexia shouted, and then tensed. She was being too pushy and feared chasing him away. Gently now, she asked, "I mean... I'd like to keep you company... do you mind?"

"Don't worry. I'm still going to help your kingdom or whatever. I just need to make sure everyone is breathing." Zy replied with a yawn before heading off, teetering off as if drunken. Damn it, his body wasn't responding right again.

"You're a jerk! I'll watch your bird. Oh, and you're welcome. Honestly. Are you allergic to saying thank you or something?" Alexia nagged at his back.

"..." Zy opened his mouth to speak, but ended up smiling instead as he continued walking off. 

After checking on the crew Zy return to his position on the porch and sat there all night. Ever vigilant. Tomorrow would bring a new day and more obstacles. For now he'd make sure nothing happened to them, or to Manni. Not without going through him first.

"Hey! Let me out! I'm telling you I'm not a genie lady!"​
"No, be silent! You won't fool me and I'm not ready to make my wishes yet!" Alexia shouted at her lamp.

The muffled cries of the sobbing prisoner could be heard in response. The voice was nasally and gave one the impression that whoever was imprisoned within the lamp was either whiny or a flat out wimp.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 7, 2013)

*Lillith Umbrago
East Blue
Woods North of Loguetown
Makeshift Hut*

Every muscle in her body was aching. She had been awake for days now, doing everything she could to heal Nana. Nothing helped. Large areas of her body had been taken over by this blackness. Large parts of her back, her entire stomach,  parts of her breasts, her left thigh and neck was already taken over. The parts on her stomach and back was oozing out from her body, slowly heaving up and down like the movements of a dying heart.

Lillith looked at her best friend's thin arms. They where, like most of her body, filled with blackened veins, originating from the black infection. She was no longer heaving. Her body was free from sweat. She looked dead, Lillith thought, but she knew that wasn't true. Quite frankly, it was a miracle she was still alive. 

Having used up what she had of bandages and various other supplies, she ventured out again, aiming on getting what she could out of the Loguetown doctors office. She had already stolen enough to warrant a twenty-four seven guarding of the hospital where she had taken most of the things she needed. 

This time she had her eyes on a smaller office downtown that seemed to open over night. She had heard talks about it. Someone walked into it late last night, opening it the next day. It was bizarre. And because of Lillith's "loaning", the marines seemingly forgot all about the newly opened doctors office. Either that, or they just didn't know about it.

Not that it mattered for Lillith. With a simple cloak, she was able to walk around town unnoticed, making her way to the office. Standing in front of the door, she glanced up at the sign. It had already been carved. Whoever this guy was, he worked fast. The sign showed a blue wooden box with a red cross on it. Under it, the name "Dr. Doctor" was craved into the wood, embelished with leaf gold or gold paint. 

Lillith sweat dropped. "Dr. Doctor?" she said, sighing. Was this really a doctor's office? She was starting to think it might be a trap.

"Just the Doctor." am male voice said. Lillith spun on the spot, aiming her gun where she heared the voice. "Whoah there. You can use Dr. Doctor if you want, no need to shoot me for that." he said with a smile. His hands where up high, so Lillith, sheated her guns. "I need bandages, cleaning alcohols and clean towels." she said, signaling the Doctor to get inside. The Doctor walked in, hands still up high. Once inside, Lillith took out her guns again. "I presume you have no intentions of paying anything for my sevices?" he said, smiling light-heartedly at her. The lack of fear or normal human response to having a gun pointed at them made her uneasy. The Doctor must have picked up on it. "Don't worry, no marines outside or anything. If they knew who I was, I bet the entire town would be here though." he joked.

"Just get the stuff I want, and you need never see me again." Lillith said, cocking her guns. "But make one wrong move, and you die." She meant what she said.

"You are suffering from lack of sleep, so I presume the equipment is a friend?" the good doctor said, sitting down on a lavender couch just beside the door.  Lillith frowned and aimed the gun closer. "Let me see her, I am sure I can help." 

"Good idea." she said, kicking him hard in the face, knocking him out cold.

When he woke up, he stroked his face, who was bloody and sore from being kicked. Looking around, he saw the inside of Lillith's makeshift hut. Dirty bandages, vials, steel tools, and lastly, Nana's half naked body. 

"This is bad." the Doctor concluded the second he saw her. "This is very bad."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Roy watched lazily from the dock as Izzy flitted about the deck of the ship, her welders mask on and a blow torch in hand. Rip-Jaw held a giant sheet of metal (scavenged from Balthazar's destroyed arena), carefully holding it in place for Izzy to weld. Roy yawned and took a bite out of an apple. He stared off towards the purple hue of the twilight horizon. It would be dawn soon. "Anytime now..." Roy muttered. They had been about to set sail but then Izzy began fussing about how Rip-Jaw was just too big for the ship, and she didn't feel right at least not trying to accommodate him. Three hours later and they were still at it. Roy didn't see what the problem was. Rip-Jaw was a fishman after all. They could literally just tow him along. Or more likely he could push them. The mental image of him surfing a humongous wave atop Rip-Jaw's back popped into Roy's head suddenly, causing him to laugh aloud in a fit. 

Rip-Jaw glanced curiously at Roy. "Does he do that often?" 

Izzy nodded absently, the brilliant blue flame of the torch reflected off the black safety glass of her welders mask. "Yeah. You'll get used to it." 

Said mental image popped like an overinflated balloon as the roar of cannon fire thundered in the distance, as if heralding the rising of the sun. Roy jumped to his feet as a hail of cannonballs struck the water only a few hundred meters away. Roy's lips curled into a smile as he caught sight of the gleaming white seagull flag twinkling like a diamond in the far distance. "We've got company!" Roy boomed, hurling himself aloft onto the prow of _The Dagger_.  

"But I'm not done yet," Izzy cried, running frantically towards the wheelhouse. She was ever the perfectionist even with a storm of cannonballs headed their way.

"Save it for later. By then you can build Mister Rip Jaw his own personal jacuzzi." Roy turned towards Rip-Jaw. "I'm sure you'll make yourself right at home in the meantime."

The sails were unfurled. Roy cocked his right fist back. "I'll give us a bit of wind!" he exclaimed, punching at the air. Gale force currents buffeted the sails, propelling them out of the docks and into open water. The marine battleship could be seen clearly now. She was a sleek two decker, built for speed, but armed to the teeth with cannons. As deadly as she seemed it was the least of their problems. Roy glanced at Izzy. "Have you sorted a way to deal with Balthazar's pet sea monster?"

Izzy nodded with a mischievous grin, patting a black box with an antenna sitting atop a pedestal. It looked to Roy like some kind of strange radio. "As a matter of fact I have. While you were having fun with your little mermaids, I found this in the Baron's quarters. It's how he controls the beast. I made some...uh hacks to it as well." 

Roy nodded with a grin. "This is going to be quite a show then." He leaped upwards to the crows nest. That insane light twinkled in his eyes as it always did during moments of life or death. It would be up to he and Rip-Jaw to keep the cannonballs at bay. The marine ship turned about, bringing her cannons to bear. The words Sea Wolf were emblazoned across the black hull in fine gold lettering. Roy could make out an armored figure standing atop the crows nest, in near mirror image of Roy's position, a crimson cape billowing behind him.

"PHOENIX D. ROY. SURRENDER NOW OR FACE YOUR DESTRUCTION!!" boomed a powerful voice across the water. 

Roy scratched his scruffy chin. "Hmm. That voice sounds familiar."

Izzy cried out from below. "That's gotta be Commander Cross. I'd recognize that ship anywhere. The bastard made me work on it before throwing me in jail."

"Cross?" Roy suddenly felt a stabbing pain in his shoulder. Vivid images of a glittering saber nearly impaling him flashed before his eyes. Roy's face brightened. "Well if it isn't my favorite shadowless person in the world. Let's send 'ole Commander Cross a nice lobster buffet courtesy of the Phoenix Pirates."

Izzy didn't need to be told twice, eagerly thumbing a red switch on the black box. The Sea Wolf opened fire, nonstop salvo after salvo, like a well oiled machine. Roy spun his legs about, rapidly generating concussive bursts of wind. Below, Rip-Jaw snagged cannonballs out of the air with his tail as if they were mere softballs, sending them flying back towards the marine ship. Roy laughed aloud. He had certainly had chosen wisely in inviting the fishman into the crew. "I believe they call that a home run!"

They couldn't get them all, however, Izzy cursing aloud with every ship rattling impact. She steered the ship in a deadly game of cat and mouse, but for all her skill the marine ship began to close in. Roy could see the Marine grunts clearly. Cross was now on deck, pacing back and forth, familiar saber in hand. Roy spun about and dropped his pants, flashing them his backside. It was then that Roy caught sight of the impossibly humongous shadow lurking beneath the water. Red claws shot out of the surface, each as big as small mountains, followed by wriggling black antennae. The red shelled behemoth rose between both ships. Its attention seemed to waver between them both, Pirates and Marines. "Anytime now Miss Roseo!" Roy shouted. Sweat poured down Izzy's brow as she fiddled with the switches of the black box. Suddenly the creature lunged a red claw at the Marine ship. Roy chortled with laughter. He leaped to the deck below and patted Izzy on the back. "Good job." He strode towards the railing, watching with a bemused expression as the Sea Wolf fought a desperate battle with the sea monster. He knew in his bones, however, that he would see Commander Cross again. It was fate. "Another day Cross. Another day."

"Uh. Roy..."

Roy turned towards Izzy. For some reason the girl was looking away awkwardly, hands covering her eyes. "Yes?"

"Could you please pull your pants up?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*The Delinquent Duo's Bond​*









​
It was unusual to heal this fast. At least for him. Had Koaj done something extra in that moment..? Maybe. In their short time together he knew this to be more of a trait of Cy's though. Much like his immunity to poison. Together they made an amazing pair. Cyrus had already told him he was a drifter though. He never lingered in a single spot for too long. Soon he'd be gone...

Had he become too dependent on him? Just because the swordsman left the things wouldn't suddenly become easier. Zy sighed and tucked his hands on his knees. "What am I worried about..? Just need to get stronger, Roberts. Stronger than anyone."

While Cyrus worked Zy trained, continually launching denser rays of blue into the sky at quickening speeds. Bit by bit the quickness increased without him losing the normal damage. Being night, they were weaker anyhow. It took all he had just to make them show up in the first place. 

By the time morning came the exhausted pirate was hunched over and panting. He rolled his neck to the side to see everyone come up and check on Manni. He joined them and it was soon decided after some back and forth between Cyrus and the Wrong Bros. that they would fix the broken child.

Zy kept near the back with his arms crossed as they heard it. Manni woke with a jolt and the excruciating forced attachment of her new limbs left the girl shrieking and flailing. They pinned her down and kept at it, Koaj assisting by keeping the red fluid in a controlled enough state for them to work without being hindered by the blood quickly spilling free once again.

Noises were heard, sickening ones. Electricity. Drilling. The sound of blood and burning bone made Zy wince. What in the fuck were they doing to her...? Bazoo could only hide in shame. This went on for longer than he could count. They covered the girl's mouth to silence her, but she bit one of the brothers on the hand.

Manni's torment continued until the girl fell onto the sacrificial altar the brothers were currently calling a work bench and wept. Her violently splattered blood seemed to be everywhere except within the girl's body. When she passed out from the agony sympathetic expressions hit the faces of most present.

Rebecca turned to go after Bazoo, but Zy blocked her off with an arm. 

"Move!" Rebecca snapped, the fury in her eyes showing what was going to happen to the quivering bear if she got close to him.

"CT?" Zy asked, casting a glance to his friend. The chance of him holding Rebecca back was pretty low, and to be honest he could barely stomach the bear himself. Still, to take one's life was not so easily remedied. It was one of the first life lessons Zy learned.

When Cyrus led Rebecca to somewhere that she wouldn't kill a person at Zy exhaled and crossed his arms behind his head. He needed that peace of mind. He sighed and plopped down next to Manni, with Dodo sitting nearby with tender cooing sounds.

Head rolling back, the sore captain finally slept.. joining his equally fatigued allies. He had a lot to do, but now was definitely not the time for it. There were other things he had to handle first.

"I can't.." Rebecca managed, panicking and wiggling her hands as she walked back and forth in the hall. "I can't even look at him! I can't believe..." She covered her mouth and balled the other into a fist. Looking as if she might hit a wall and topple the good invention brother's home she lowered it and weakly grabbed Cyrus' shirt. "Who would do that to a little girl...? How could anyone be that cruel..? That wicked? God, Cy... I wasn't there for her when she needed me... what kind of sister am I?"

"..." Bazoo was peeking at the unofficial couple with a sad gaze. How could anyone ever forgive him...? Pitifully, the bear waddled off.. wringing his hat and sniffling. No choice. He had to leave. He had no place here anymore... he would leave them all and not look back. It was all he could do. He was nothing but trouble. Yodi always said it, and apparently it was true...


----------



## kluang (Apr 8, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates

Pato Island

1-I*

"Aramis Mode."

The robot moves at full speed towards docks where a large flare fires up.  He arrives at the docks and saw three familiar figures at the wharf.There he spotted King and Ace who is still holding Mr.Quack and standing next to their ship.

"1-I run!!!" shout Mr.Quack and 1-I unsheathed his rapier. "A gentleman never run."

"You're a fucking tin can!!!" shout King

"Thank you for stating King Obvious."

King's face turns red and he look at Ace. "Kill that muthafucka!!!" and Ace nods. He drops Mr.Quack and look at 1-I. 

"Three moves."

"What?"

"I put you down in three moves."

"Thats bold." says 1-I and he charges towards Ace, but before he even reach him, Ace suddenly appear above him and kick the robot down and crash into the water below. 1-I  slowly crawl up and sees Ace stand before him.

"Two more."

1-I moves his rapier erratically but Ace easily avoid them and suddenly he kick 1-I in the chest and sent the bot crashes into the Harbor Master Office. Ace then moves to the spot and stand above 1-I

"Last move." and Ace punches 1-I chest and his fist went through 1-I's chest and as he pulls his hands out he pulls out some wires and he pulls out 1-I's Steam Ball and disconnected the wires.

1-I eyes slowly becomes dim and Ace throws the Steam Ball next to 1-I.

Then he looks at Bombera and Teri who just arrive.

"What did you do to him!!!" shout Teri. Ace didn't answer her. He looks at Teri and Bombera, inspecting them and their injuries.

"Six moves. I kill the both of you in six moves."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 8, 2013)

*[East Blue, Wrong Brother’s]​*​
[Words of a Drifter]​
[Messy Situations]

Cyrus dropped his head; the name that burned in his ‘Bingo’ book mocked him. If one could call it a name, that is. It was more of a title given to the deadliest of swordsmen.  “You couldn’t be in two places at once Rebecca. We were all baited.” as he spoke he gently places his hands just under her jaw line and lifted her gaze his way,  “If you weren’t a good sister, you wouldn’t be beating yourself up now, and she’s going to live because of that shared strength. And I assure you, the animal that did this will have their day. Innocent blood is always paid back in kind.” As Cyrus spoke he heard Bazoo as he started to shuffle off, he was apparently spying on the pair. Cy bit his lip, the cowardly bear was about to run again.

 “Come, I wish to tell you a story.” Cyrus states putting an arm around Rebecca,  “…” she didn’t want to but at the same time she wanted to be alone Cyrus and she cursed her own selfishness.  “She’ll be fine; she is being protected by three scary people. Four if you count Zy.” Rebecca lightly smiled at the thought of Zy flailing around in his bandages; sometimes the Hare had a way with words. Nodding she started to walk, Cyrus took them toward Bazoo. ~

_[Four and a Half Years Ago: River Run, South Blue] 

 “So, this is the freshest fruit you have?” a young teen asks looking over an apple. The stand owner nodded. “Of course young master.” is the reply the man doing his best to peddle his wears.  “Charles, I’m seventeen and nor am I your or anyone’s master.” the teen replies putting the fruit back down. “You may not be a boy, but if it weren’t for your grandfather, River Run wouldn’t be what it is today. We owe your family much lord.” The boy shook his head,  “Lord isn’t any better than master, we’re all free people here.” is the reply. Both have a short laugh as the wares are looked over.  “Alright I’ll take two pounds of apples, a bunch of bananas and some of your best tomatoes.” is stated. The merchant nods filling the order quickly.  “Thank you, keep the change Charles.” is stated the boy handing over more than enough to cover the food. The man graciously bows. “Thank you sir.” 

 “That’s much better, now to finish this list out!” he states waving as he left. The morning carried on out as normally as one could expect a trip to the square to go, it wasn’t until he neared his home. Just past the river that the village was known for that the teen had the first hints that something was wrong. A plume of dark smoke brushed the bright blue sky. The lad panics, the food he had bought hits the bridge and rolls into the river as he takes off toward his home. His feet pound off the soft dirt his heart sinking with every step. He couldn’t run fast enough. Almost stumbling around a corner is his confronted with his home burning to the ground. Panicked the boy fires off toward the front of the large estate, what he finds drains the life from him.

Dying in a pool of his own blood was his grandfather, still clutching the sword he tried to defend himself with. The teen scoops the man in his arms after turning him over. Beginning him not to leave him, to hold on, the old man gives a soft smile. “It’s okay.” is the reply as the boy held him closer.  “No, it’s not okay!”_

[Present]

Rebecca stops Cyrus,  “That’ so sad.” is lowly said,  “Yes, and like so often is the case the boy blamed himself.

_[River Run; Four and a half Years Ago]

The old man pulled himself from the ground while pulling the boy close, whispering something he drops his sword, his life had come to an end. The boy wails, it was all he could do to will himself to follow family tradition. Placing his grandfather’s sword on his chest, the body folds his arms over his chest, wrapping his hands around the weapon’s handle. The last act, the boy pulled his cape from his shoulders and draped it over his grandfather, a sign of love and respect. By the time the small ceremony was over, the burning home had attracted some more of the village, and they came to the aid of the family that had supported their home for so many years. 

There was little they could do to quell the blaze, and the home simply burned to the ground, the youth was taken back the village and given shelter for the night. The next day the boy left the arraignment of his Grandfather’s funeral to his Grandfather’s closest friend while he returned to his home. There he sifted through the ruins for as long as he could stomach, the only thing that survived the blaze was a family’s heirloom, with nothing to keep him there, he returned to the village to tell them he was leaving, but before he could he is told they think they knew who was responsible. A man that lived in a village just on the other side of the Island, a small settlement called Raven Rock._

[Present]

 “What’d the boy do?” Cyrus laughed,  “Well if you’ll let me finish you’d learn.” is the reply. Rebecca blushed sticking her tongue out,  “He did what anyone would do; he went to confront the man.”

_[Raven Rock, Four and a half Years Ago]

“Who are you?” a drunken man asks after the boy slammed his hands down on the table he was sitting at.  “That doesn’t matter, are you the one that killed the old man and burned his home in River Run?” the man looked to the child, and broke down. Taken back by the weird action the boy is left confused as he backed away. “You’re the old man’s grandson?” is asked, but he didn’t have too. “I don’t blame you if you kill me now.” is added, as he pulled his shirt apart, “Just make it clean boy.” is the plea,  “You asking for a merciful death, when he suffered so?” is growled, the man’s head sunk and silence fell over the bar. “If… if you’d humor an old man, I wish to show you something.”_

[Present]

 “D-did the boy fall for it?” Cyrus shook his head,  “There was nothing to fall for; the man took the boy to his home. Showed him the family he had.” is the reply.  “W-what was he doing? Trying to hurt the boy more?” is asked,  “At first that is what the boy thought, until he is given a note that was left for the man. It was a threat against that family. The condition to let them live was the life of the old man.” Tears welled in Rebecca’s eyes. It was so terrible.

_[Raven Rock, Four and a half Years Ago]

“Now, now that you know why, my life you can have.” The man states leading the youth from his home, upon reaching a clearing in the woods he kneels over a stump after handing his sword to the boy. Taking the sword, the boy lifts it high over his head…_

[Present]

 “Did the boy kill him.” Cyrus rolled his eyes and Rebecca caught herself, she’d did it again.  “He wanted too, but he knew that killing him wouldn’t bring his grandfather back, nor would it restore his home. No, the true monster was still out there, the one that threatened one family at the cost of another.” Cy replied. They strolled a little further, Bazoo tailing. He had allowed them to overtake him out of fear.  “How did you learn this story, you tell it…” Cyrus stopped her.  “It’s a story my dad would tell me when I thought my life was falling apart, to let me know that it goes on. It may be painful, but it goes on.” he stated allowing his voice to intentionally waver  “I figured it was his story..” ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 8, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

Vesper City

Kai and Sam 

"Damn this S.T.D. is a killer." Kai moaned as he wriggled around on the floor as he attempted to slip out of his binds. "The room is spinning, that MILF got me all hot and sweaty and not in a good way!"

"Oh for the love of...." Her head was throbbing, she was feeling quasy and how the hell was she both feeling hot and cold at the same damn time! Kai wasn't helping either. "Boko..."

*"Hmm?" *The DF infused weapon was still a bit groggy himself, the seastone cloth that had done a number on him. Still out of three, and with the assortment of freaks that had entered through those doors and were making their way over to the center of the room where our heroes were. Boko shifted to his bird form, wasting no time when he noticed he oncoming threat. A few quick slashes with his talons made short work of the Ds binds.

"Alright, considering the time limit and how fast I feel my condition worsening....I'm sure you aren't far behind me...... We'll need to make haste." Sam called over her shoulder to Kai as Boko reverted back to his weapon form and landed in her grip.

"I don't feel sogood." Kai was still on the floor though, he had been a tad weakened to begin with and all the years of experimental medical treatments he had gotten at Agoge had given an almost unbeatable immune system for normal standards. It wasn't capable of going up to the viral concoctions cooked up by the mistress of the malignant. Actually it just made him worse, his immune system wasn't used to be being pushed like this. 

"Oh for the love of." 

THWACK

The minotaur had been the first to attack, he wasn't messing around either. Just that one strike with his weapon could've split straight through Sam had she not rolled out of the way. A fact made all too clear by how deep it was embedded into the floor, to the point the minotaur was having trouble getting his mattock out. He huffed and wildly kicked around in an attempt to exert enough force. 

The Ds made the most out of it, Sam had some time to take out on of the other enemies before they could swam here. She had to cut their numbers down, quick, before her condition would worsen since Kai wasn't looking like he was going to much help. She dodged the whip that lashed out at her, her swordstrike blocked by the blade the robot held in one of his other arms. Sam sidestepped the spear that was swung at her. Opting to go with the long range approach and switching to the gun form.

Meanwhile Kai's doom was slithering up to him, the serpent knowing an easy meal when it saw one.  His salvation had come skidding across the floor though, the minotaur had kicked the metal rod towards Kai where it bumped into him. He sniffed the air a few times, his eyes still closed as he was ailing on the floor. 

CHOMP

The snake wasn't the only one that knew what to do with an easy meal. He went to town on the rod and perked up as if he Popeye with a can of spinach. Popeye Jones of the East Blue, notorious for being arrested on at least seven different accounts of trying to fornicate with a closed can of spinach. 

A full stomach, and some materials to fuel his DF powers did the job just fine and Kai joined the melee. "Eh?" He wasn't sure what to do with a giant poisenous snake. "Sam can handle that that with her chicken shooter." He decided and spun on his heel. "Tekken!" With a running start, followed up with a leap as he slammed one of his iron coated fists in the Minotaur as he caught him on the side of the head. For whatever it was worth, the mattock did finally get pried loose.....


----------



## DVB (Apr 8, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

"Chain Chain Fist!" 

Diego launches his fist at yet another would-be petty thug. The victims were pretty grateful. Besides that, Diego looted the thug. He counted the money he had. This was his seventh thug that he got money from and he figured he had enough to spend time at the casino. 

As Diego walked, he began noting the experiences he learned so far in this city. Even now being here for about an hour or so, he learned there was something more to this city. Having grown up with a Marine, he was knowledgable of some of the politics that others wouldn't consider initially, such as an underground criminal ring. Diego figured that this place may be one of its centers, at least in East Blue.

Masquerade... to mask oneself. It would be easy for thieves and other unsavory folk to disguise themselves as performers, stagehands or anything else while they would rob some of the richer folk of East Blue. Though, East Blue wasn't as rich or as dangerous as the other Blues. Though one of the mooks he did beat on mentioned something about losing because he didn't have his 'fix.'

Would drugs be the game? 

Drugs were usually hard to come by, outside of cigarettes. Mainly because of the dangers in the seas. East Blue had the best chance of making them because of the tmeperal climates and having the highest temperature variation among the blues. While the drugs wouldn't be anything super powerful like that could be in the Grand Line, it would still pay a nice chunk of change, especially if it could be grown in vast quanitites.

Diego was shaken from his thoughts as he saw a rather large casino with golden lights and such.

"Gilded Hearts Casino," Diego read as he saw that it was one of the nicer casinons. He attempted to get in line.

Guarding it was a rather large man with traditional bouncer clothes. He looked at him suspiciously.

"Hey, no admittance without a pass... hey... you look familiar..."

_Uh oh..._

"You're that kid who saved my niece from that thug, aren't ya?" the guard said as he smiled. Diego nodded stunned.

"She said you used some kind of chains," he asked and Diego let out a small chain from his hands. The man nodded and let him in, as appreciation.

However, the man had other motives, as Devil Fruit users weren't common entering the casino. However, his two clients were.

---------------------------------------------------

Vash had sat through the traditional Marine inspection without much noise. Learning to put up the front for paying attention meant a better reputation among the crew and so they could trust him more. He may be mercernary, but since he was aligned with the World Government and the Marines, it was beneficial to get on their good graces.

Seeing as the meeting was done, he was handed his pass. This would allow him to access to some of the better-class areas. He placed it on him before exiting. As he walked, he caught from his eye a seedy-looking thug with a knife. He turned to face the thug. 

The thug paled as he recognized him.

It was "Black Mamba" Vash, the Acid Mercernary. 

The thug, propelled by greed and recklessness, still charged at him though.

"Spitting Javan!"

Vash took a quick breath before spitting a quick line of acid at the thug's eye. The thug yelled and screamed in agony as he held his face and writhed on the ground.

Vash looked at the thug for a second before he covered his fingers in an acid.

"Wasp Sting"

He pierced the man's neck to silence neck before depositing him in a dumpster.

Vash was fond of snakes, possibly because of his appearance to them. His favorite was the black mamba, a long and venomous snake who is also quite fast. His signature technique is also name after said serpent. He made his way to the Gilded Heart casino, where he showed off the pass and entered. In front of him was a youth who he swore he saw make chains out of his hands.

Looks like this trip became interesting.

Especially as he performed a double-take, seeing the mayor behind him, as if to enter the casino also. The mayor was in his formal attire.

It sounds like the set-up of a bar joke...

--------------------------------------------------------

Mayor Maximillian Armstrong checked his schedule. It was time for him to go out. As a way to help relate to the citizens of the town as well as make himself look like an imperfect human, he would occasionally indulge in certain vices. Usually through the frowned-upon sports such as wrestling or other low-brow entertainment. Today, instead, he would be going gambling.

It would be interesting to see.

He adjusted his tie before he stepped out of the snappy-looking office and went down on the elevator. After a little while, he stepped out of the elevator and exited the building as he wondered what casino to go to today.

He looked around his hometown. While it was a long climb to become the mayor, his prestige, reputation and influence was spread far and wide, even to the Grand Line. He walked around as he shifted to his hybrid form.

He grew a few feet as he gained the fur, claws, additional muscles, the tail and golden eyes. The Mayor was now prowling as a tiger man. While this meant to chase off any potential muggers, it also served to signal his men. 

The men in his underground network. They recognized him not just as Mayor Armstrong, but by the name known in the underground business, Feral. 

He ended up in one of the more interesting casinos, that of the Gilded Heart Casino. In front, he sensed two interesting individuals. One he saw produce chains from his hands, using his enhanced sights while the snake-looking man in front reeked of acid. 

_Two Devil Fruit users in front of me... fascinating_ he thought to himself as he stepped in and saw the machines. He was treated with the usual warmth as he picked a slot machine and began testing his luck out. Not far from him was Vash, who was eyeing the slots while also eyeing Diego, who was currently on a winning streak.

Three Devil Fruit users of varying might in a casino...

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 8, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue*

*Middle of nowhere*​
_*The Karate Dragon~ Salamander Ryu *​_
"Rush, slow down." The paddling dog slowed down at the thrashing about of Sea Kings. Ones of this size was nothing new to him. "Hmm. Rush, go snag the unlucky duo. I'll deal with the hungry mob. Heh. It looks like they'd like a taste, huh? Come and get it." The beasts broke into two directions, chasing either target as the former ones proved to be quite difficult to devour. The hideous underwater faces came straight at him and Ryu caused him to grinned anxiously. He was born for these perilous moments. Show time.

Leaping into the air first, the spiraling martial artist twirled beautifully until his glossy black shoes quietly tapped the top of a Sea King's emerging face. He barely avoided the bite meant for his body and ran up the beast's uneven face as cascading sea water ran by his shoes.

As one of the creatures with a head larger than his entire body burst out of the water to dive straight for him Ryu dropped into a swift tumble. The force of his hungry aggressor flying over him nearly blew Ryu off of the current monstrous face he was riding. When he almost slipped off Ryu narrowly managed to cling onto his current living surface which took him for a wild ride. The warrior being flung resulted in his grip loosening despite Ryu's best efforts to remain attached.

_This isn't going to be easy. Come on, Rush. Hurry it up you mutt!_

After a suspenseful pause the dog's large dopey face broke free from of the watery hell. Ryu released a sigh of satisfaction and smirked. _Good boy._ 

Rush had them, and the dog was swimming as fast as it could for the nearest island. "Hey, Rush! Wait!" Ryu broke into a dash to pursue the dog, fearing the 'curse' placed upon him. If he was abandoned here not only would he fail to make it to the next island he'd end up food for these giant beasts.

Flipping down, Ryu landed on Rush's back in a low kneel. He stood and glanced over his shoulder then, brown hair whipping about with his black leather jacket as dark figures poorly hidden by the sea pursued them. 

"Damn they're annoying," Ryu muttered, and nearly fell when Rush tossed him a body. The guy. Ryu almost fell back into the sea as he awkwardly caught Kent. What in the hell was he...? Some type of Pacifista...? Whatever. "Hold on, dude. You definitely owe me one."

Ryu paid all of his money for Rush, but hey... a dog that could smell over vast distances and swim like hell was worth it. He was part of the famous( not really ) Puppy Express of South Blue.

Lowering Kent and kneeling by him, Ryu remained in his crouched position to stare ahead. Soon Rush would begin tiring out with all of these people and he didn't quite see an island in sight yet. Still the dog swam as quickly as he could manage, big floppy tongue hanging as he panted.

The Sea Kings began nearing them as Rush grew increasingly fatigued. The big slobbering dog hit the island and dropped Arya at the same time Kent was dropped by Ryu. Their enemies didn't give up following their narrow escape. The Sea Kings circled the area, waiting. Ryu let out a sigh, stretched, and shook his head. Looks like he'd be... well, where this was for quite a while. 

Ryu looked back and forth between the two of them. Hm. One was a woman. The other a guy with an unnatural arm. Ryu crossed his arms. Her chest was decent but nothing to go crazy over. Wringing his soaked jacket Ryu muttered, "We'd better carry them to the nearest town."

Rush barked, and then bit down on Arya's top to drag her along. Ryu carried Kent instead while shutting his eyes. Damn he was good. Too bad they slept through his incredible rescue. Oh well, he'd remind them when they awakened.

In the distance a little wooden town blanketed in snow could be seen. Ryu missed the sign due to it being buried in the soft white flakes. An elderly woman in a thick fur coat stood with her wrinkly old hands squeezing a walking cane for support. "Hello dearie, would you like a place to rest for you and your friends...?"

"Eh? Sure," Ryu replied with a shrug. Not wanting to miss a chance to brag about his exploits Ryu said, "They aren't my friends though. I just rescued them. Would you like to hear the story?"

"No thank you young man. Ah yes, it'll be 20 , 000 beli a person."

What?! That was a rip off! Teeth chattering at the nipping cold the young man now realized more than ever how much traveling these parts sucked when you were used to living it up on some sunny beach. He had two choices. Freeze or pay up. "Fine. I'll pay you wretched old demon."

The woman cackled when he complied. She turned and walked off with her thick boots crunching deep into the snow. "Bring them. Sit them near the beds but not in them. They'll need to get out of those wet clothes. You too for that matter."

The inn she led him to was warm and had a fire place crackling with burning logs in the center. Ryu carried Kent and Arya upstairs for them to be placed near separate beds. Not really knowing how else to help, he figured the rest was up to them and traveled back downstairs to sit close to the flames.

"I'll send my grandson Junior up to get those wet clothes off and get them into something warm. Now, approximately what size do you wear?"

"Hm? Don't worry about me. If I get sick then that just means I wasn't strong enough to handle it. Besides, I've been in tougher spots before. Like for example the time I fought this giant horse. I, wait, don't walk away! Where in the hell are you going?! You don't want to hear tales of the greatest warrior of all time? Bah. Ignorant old woman. Oh well, guess I'd better start training." Stretching first, he dumped training weights from his traveling pack and placed them on his ankles and wrists. 

"Hup!" Ryu landed on his palms with noisy thumps. The floor squeaked from the abnormal pressure, and whined each time he pushed himself back up after lowering his forehead an inch above the boards. "One, two, three, four..."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 9, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

The fat man stepped out first, his heavy step causing the floorboard to creak ever so slightly under his weight. "Don't worry boss, I'll take care of the little shit. You can just relax." He gave a smug grin, taking out his cutlass, taking a moment to admire his own blurred reflection in the murky steel. "I'll dice you up real good, kid." 

Giving a sigh, Elias raises his arm and places a hand around the leather strap of his sword on his back. "Yeah, sure." Is said, as he pulls out the sword, positioning it so that the rays of the sun behind the pirates reflected on the steel of the blade, and into the eye of the chubby pirate, causing him to cover his eye with a hand and cry out in surprise. Taking this as an opportunity, Eliasander darted in, releasing his sword, and swung down on his chest, cutting him down on the spot. "Sorry, you were too slow." Elias frowned, then turned to face the other two pirates. The lanky man looked at him in surprise and shock, while the muscular pirate's face turned into a smirk.

"Not bad." Warhammer Jones commented, before turning to his crew-mate. "James, fight the kid."

"W-what?!" James blinked, looking at his captain as if he just said he was going to kill him. 

"Are you stupid?" Elias asked, his expression as bored as usual. "The three of you together probably couldn't take me on. Why are you sending your crew mates at me one after another?" It always puzzled Elias how arrogant these people could be. Were they underestimating him because of how he looked?

"James is more than capable of taking you on." Warhammer Jones stated firmly. "The only reason you defeated fatass over there was because he wasn't ready."

Elias sighed. "You really _are_ an idiot." He muttered, bringing his sword back and crossing it over his shoulder, his legs moving into position. "*Blade Rush.*" Is uttered, as James' vision is suddenly filled with Elias' figure, followed by a flash of white and then red, as the black haired swordsman's sword cuts across his torso in one quick movement. Looking down at his wound, all colour drains out of his face, and his legs begin trembling, "s-shit . . . " is stuttered, before he crumples to the ground.

Elias turned around to the dual wielding pirate, his coat blowing in the windy breeze. "I told you." He said, turning and gesturing to the unconscious bodies of Warhammer Jones' crew mates. 

The captain simply shrugged, a smug expression still etched in his face. "I suppose you did."

Elias' sword-hand twitched, and he turned around again, his bored expression replaced by one of seriousness and . . . anger? Narrowing his eyes, he glared at him, his onyx gaze cold. "Weren't they your friends?" Elias asked.

"Hah!" Jones laughed, "them? My friends? Don't be stupid, kid. In the world of pirates, there are no such things as friends. There are only winners, and losers. And they were the losers."

Elias stayed silent for a moment, not responding to Warhammer Jones and just glared at him. 

"What, you too afraid to speak up now?" He sneered, raising his namesake's hammer and swinging it around in the air menacingly. 

"No." Came the reply. "I was just thinking about how much you piss me off. People like you don't _deserve_ companions." He growls, and shoots himself forward, his new sword extended out behind him as he closed in against Warhammer Jones.

"Don't be such a little shit. In this world, the strong get what ever they want!" Jones roared in anger, swinging his hammer down on the approaching dark silhouette of Elias, while the swordsman's arm moved in, his sword swinging up to meet the weapon. And with a clang, the two meet, the impact forcing the two weapons to fly away from each other. Elias' sword arm went back into it's original position, while the hammer arm went almost over his head.

"And that's precisely why you don't deserve them." Elias retorted, tensing his arm and bringing his sword back, lunging for his chest. 

The lunge never connected. Instead of piercing through skin and flesh, the tip of Eliasander's new sword was met with the flat side of Jones' own sword, the pirate having moved it just in time to intercept the lunge as the swords were only a few centimetres away from his stomach. "Big words for a kid who's about to die." He growled, and swung his hammer.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 9, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
_*Super Moretti Bros.*​_










​
Marcello and Livio approached the Wrong Bros. base of operations either twisting or stroking a thick black mustache. They were stuck, and needed help. It made sense that they would go and get some help from the only other people around that could assist them in reaching Subpar. It was close to but far away from Mushroom Island.

"Hey, it'sa me. Marcello." "An' Livio mutha FUCKA!" 

Marcello removed his cap and placed it to his chest. The cap was close to his heart when the mobster, er, 'plumber' bowed his head in dramatic fashion. "Now I'mma usually not a one to ask for help. I just need a little... mmm... assistance?"

"Yea'." Livio chimed in. The little brother in green usually bounced between extreme highs and lows. He was either angry, bold, and intense... or cowardly, resourceful, and self serving.

"..." Bazoo kept nearby, his guilt preventing him from speaking. Cyrus and Rebecca were stuck near the heroic mobsters, and seemed to be sizing up the power packed brotherly duo.

"Are you lookin' at me? Is he lookin' at _me?_ What you lookin' at mother FUCKA?! I'MMA LIVIO! I'MMA NUMBA ONE!" Livio suddenly blurted, his right eye widening and twitching at the hare-man's bold stare.

"Now Livio whya you wanna go an' insult the man, huh? S'matter wit' you? These good people. I got halfa mind to smack ya good." Marcello reasoned with his uncontrollable brother.

"Hey, what's with all the noise?" Zy calmly asked while heading outside, hands in the pockets of his new glossy black trench coat.


*Spoiler*: __ 







"..." Not another lizard! Zy ducked forward, squatting into a crouch before swinging a hand covered in a glowing blue sphere. A slung beam rocketed off that shot the lizardly beast in the face before it could attack them all. "Heh. Think you'll get the drop on us you little green asshole? Nope. Preemptive strike.

"Dino! Whata have you done?!" Marcello dramatically cried.

"Let's get 'em!" Livio agreed, also bouncing in a fighting stance.

Zy looked from Marcello, to Livio, then back to Marcello. These plain looking bastards wanted to fight? He nearly fell over laughing at the ridiculous brothers. They wanted to fight him? _Seriously_? "Wait, wait.. guys.. I know I'm injured and all but trust me when I say.. you do _not_ want to go there."

"Here we goooo!!" Marcello warned as he sprung high into the air. Flipping once, he shot down with alarming speed. Zy barely managed to roll out of the way in time, and so the ground paid the price for his sins. Rock split in countless paths while the center of Marcello's landing spot smashed in under the ridiculous force of his superhuman stomp.

"Wow, they might be even stronger than me." Rebecca mused. When she saw Cyrus take a step forward, which she assumed was to clear the air, she caught his shirt. "Oh no you don't. You've done more than enough fighting, Tiber. He can clean up his own mess." She figured that was a better way to resolve it than saying she was worried about him.

"Ahhh!" Livio shrieked, the inner bitch in him showing when a beam struck him in the face and sizzled his 'stache. He immediately ran for it to duck and cower behind Cyrus. 

Koaj shook her head, having stepped out next. These two just seemed to get into fight after fight...

"Bring you chubby fuck!" Zy encouraged, twisting as he said, "Bimu Bimu no...!" Crack. Ow. His hip. "...ow." Zy's chest hit the grass and he remained there in defeat. 

"That's a new one," Cyrus joked as everyone watched the fallen pirate captain switched between flail about like a fish out of water.  

"How many times do people need to tell you to rest?!" Koaj snapped before swatting the back of his head.

"Argh, that stupid mobster started it!"

"Don't mess with the Special Moretti Bros. if you don'ta want to get your ass kicked again." Marcello warned while popping his collars.

"Special, eh? I was thinking the exact same thing about you. And what do you mean kick my ass? You didn't even touch me!" Zy reminded him as he gnashed his teeth. He hated this guy already.

"Let it go, Zy." Rebecca instructed while hugging the hare-man's arm over her shoulder. "You're too hurt to fight anyway, right Cyrus?"

"Pfft. Too hurt? Never. Dirty Sanchez over here would get his ass kicked if we continued this." Zy insisted, before muttering angrily. Today was going to be one of those days. Just watch. This random Italian punk was going to ask for a fucking favor. Just watch!

"Look, I'mma sorry. We didn't come here to fight youse guys. Wea actually needed ya help." Marcello explained with a sad gaze.

_Called it._​
"Nope. Fuck you." Zy replied while resting his chin on a fist. The look of complete indifference on his face as to the stranger's plight showed that it wasn't just for show. He had no intentions of helping the guy.

"I'mma beggin' youse guys! Please! Our princess was kidnapped, and if you don't help she'll... she'll..." Marcello bowed his head, shaking.

"Have half dragon babies, bitch! You want that?! Evil little demi-dragons running around?! Huh, bitch?!" Livio blurted, somehow managing to hold himself back with his own hand.

"Easy, little brother... Ia think he gets it. Youa showed him who the boss is." Marcello gently said, attempting to coax Livio into relaxing.

"..." Rebecca wasn't sure what to do. She faced Cyrus, wondering if he could think of a way to convince Zidane to help.. or even if they _should_ help. Usually she was the first one to declare that they'd help but lately it seemed like getting themselves stuck in other people's affairs only ended up with Cyrus getting hurt. She couldn't afford to lose him...

Dodo crashed through the window and landed on Kane's chest. He pecked at the drill man's forehead in an attempt to wake him. Alexia had been kidnapped by a bunch of turtles and the bird was doing his best to explain it with extreme gesturing.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2013)

*Arya
The North Blue
Unknown Island*​
Safehaven​
Arya felt a freezing feeling running down her spine waking her up rather quickly. It took a few moments before things registered with her. She was naked, there was a young man, holding a pair of panties. He looked like he had just witnessed a ghost, staring wide eyed at her. 

"Don't just stand there, dress me." she said, lying down again. "And do something about the cold, will you? It's making my jewelry tingle." It took some seconds, but the young man eventually understood the euphemism, blushing until he almost passed out from too much blood to the head(s).

When it was apparent that Arya was not going to dress herself, the young man, flustered to the point of dropping each garment several times before engaging in the act of dressing her. When he was done, he rushed out of the room, stumbling every few feet or so, until he was out of her view. 

Arya took a few deep breaths before  standing up. Although her legs where still slightly wobbly, she managed to get over the a full body mirror by the window. At that point, her legs gave. Look at her self, she smiled. These people had a great taste in clothing.


"Not bad." she did a twirl before leaving the room, walking down to the living area. A few people with thick fur coats walk about their usual daily life, but in front of the fireplace, a young brow-haired man is doing pushups. 

"fifty-seven, fifty-eight, fifty-ni..AGH!" in the middle of his routine, Arya had sat down on top og him. Crossing her legs, she gets comfortable on this new guy's broad back. "I weight no more than fifty-five kilograms, even my seven year old retarded nephew has more weight on during practice. And he doesn't begin to feel fatigue before he has at least passed two hundred." she states, nothing in her demeanor to suggest it was a joke.

He mumbled something, but she didn't really listen. Ever since she woke up, she had been thinking about Kent. Did he save her, or was it this monkey beneath her? And where was he? Her infatuation was not as strong anymore, since it all happened in such chaotic circumstances. Besides, she hated that she felt anything but disgust for him.

The guy under her had already taken her previous bragging to heart, starting at one again, doing pushups with Arya as weight. Normal people would lose balance from the constant irregular movement of pushups, but Arya was as still as a rock.

"The name is Arya Deward by the way. Daughter of the Deward House head, and previous successor of the "head" title. You have some redeeming physical strengths, but your build is too messy to be a Twin Tower resident. Besides, I know the name and face of every single one of them. So where are you from?" she asked, before she leaned back, doing sit-ups on top the moving man.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 9, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Little Wing]​*​
[Trouble is as Trouble Does]​
[A Drifter?s Reservations]

Cyrus scratched his chin, this had you?re going to regret it written all over it.  He sighed,  ?I hate to admit it, but I have to agree with Zy here.? is stated, the Beam-man looked to the Hare-man.  ?You do?? no one ever agreed with him, that was almost a first. If you didn?t count family that is, Rebecca?s head kind of dropped to the side as if to say. What did I just hear? Nah that couldn?t? have come out of Cyrus? mouth.  ?What you mean youa mean?? Marcello asks two fingers running together to show the indignity he felt.  ?Uh, Tiber? did I just hear you right?? Rebecca asks. Man, it was going to be one of those conversations.

 ?We don?t know these people; they could be working for Titan for all we know.? Rebecca?s gaze turned serious, Titan was indeed still after them.  ?Who?s Titan bitch?? the younger Moretti brother asks. ?bitch?!- Rebecca?s face froze in anger; did he just call her a bitch? Though it seemed obvious that these two didn?t know who Titan was, there were things you just didn?t say to a lady? urm monster lady. Cyrus shook his head as Rebecca took two steps out, bouncing on a foot she lifts the other high into the air,  ?AX SLAM!? using all that Cyrus had taught her up to then she coiled her muscles like a spring. The resulting attack split the ground with tremendous force knocking Livio into the air. 

Marcello freezes, now that was a scary woman! He backed away slowly, but just a bit ready to spring into his own attack. But as quick as a Hawk spying dinner that translucent purple sword wraps around Rebecca as Cyrus walked around her,  ?I?m not as kind as she is.? he muses as Livio crash lands, a cloud of obscenities follow as he ducks behind Marcello,  ?We justa want help, youa see.? the round plumber replies sweat building on his round cheeks,  ?We can pay.?,  ?We haveah plenty o? dough!? the younger brother chimes in from behind his rotund bigger brother.  

>Money<​
Zy started to move, did these jerks just say money? Marcello picks up on the movement, a sly grin spreading under his mustache.  ?Yes, and the princess, she has-ah lot of jewels too!? Livio catches on as well, greed was a good thing sometimes,  ?Bah, that?s-ah little big brother, she showers people with treasure.? 

Money? Jewels? Treasure? BINGO!​
Like a rocket Zy was on his feet, his injuries largely ignored,  ?Treasure you say?? he asks Beli signs almost in his eyes. Cyrus rolled his eyes, yep wasn?t this where he dropped in on this crew?  ?Cy?? Rebecca?s voice trailed. _ ?Don?t look at her, don?t look at her!?_ Cyrus better senses told him, but his gaze turned her way anyway. _ ?damn, too late?_ her eyes were full of sadness, the plight of these two seemed to tug at her heart. Cyrus pinched the bridge of his nose as Zidane imagined being able to swim around in a bank vault full of gold, damn the physics he was going to do it.

Cyrus shook his head, what was it about this girl that just reeled him in?  ?Alright, alight.? he states with a sigh,  ?I?m in too.? he adds. A grin crosses Rebecca?s face and she grabs Cyrus in a tight bear hug,  ?I knew you?d help!? she exclaims, her face turned red, she was getting to hug him again.  ?ACK! My RIBS!? Cyrus yelps, the bone just lightly cracking. Rebecca quickly lets go,  ?Sorry? she offers forgetting her own strength. _ ?Dammit, I almost killed him?_ she thinks sweating bullets. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 9, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue*

*Mt. Neverest​*
*Dancing with Salamanders*​
"These Twin Tower people sound like they'd be interesting. It looks like the Salamander will have to pay them a little visit." Ryu replied with a confident smirk as he continued. Retarded nephew? Well that was simple enough. Retarded people had untapped retarded strength. This was a known fact, of course.

He continued, aiming for two hundred. How dare she underestimate him? Didn't show know who in the hell he was?! Well, of course she didn't. He'd have to make it known then wouldn't he~? Ryu dipped low in the middle of a push up, then popped his back up to send Arya skyward.

Rising into a flawless handstand, Ryu felt her land on top of him with excellent poise. Ha. Impressive. The Salamander remained balanced on his palms and lowered himself, then lifted, adding additional weight to his training. "Pebbles, South Blue. Teriyaki Dojo." Ryu managed between counting. His name would give away his Nihonese nationality but he didn't mind. "Salamander, Ryu.

As he continued his work out with focused calm, the warrior wondered about the guy upstairs. Was he okay? Well, there wasn't much he could do now. "I rescued you from those Sea King, by the way." He wasted little time boasting. "It was pretty easy."

When he finished the count his arms were burning a bit. Ryu felt her finish her own exercise on her vertical work out, and he rolled himself forward to which he heard he silently land somewhere behind him. Rising, the back of his fist rubbed his 'brow. "No need for praise. I mean, you can if you want... but it's only natural to help those in need."

"A~Ah.... PERVERT!" Shrieked a maid, swinging a tray at the brown-haired foreigner fondling her. 

"...not good enough." Ryu dramatically proclaimed while squeezing a fist, shutting his eyes, bowing his head, and leaning into a dodge all at once. Snapping his hand back, the maid gasped and stumbled, bouncing onto the floor boards with a startled squeak as her chest wobbled.

Looking off Ryu sighed, and shook his head. "They were smaller than they look. You clearly stuff your bra or something. Women like you piss me off the most." Ryu coldly said. "Be true to yourself, and your breast."

"Oh, you're awake.." said the old lady as she hobbled up with her walking cane. "Now then, I have a special assignment for you."

"What? I've already paid you. You're not getting another beli out of me." Ryu snapped. 



Her face darkened as the owner of the inn spoke with a grim expression. "It is not your beli that I seek this time, boy. It is the secret of Mount Neverest. The dragon of the heavens. Our village is under attack."

"Slay your dragon? Got it. I'll help you." Ryu anxiously stated while he poked his own chest with a thumb. "No matter if this is a real dragon or not, I've got an obligation to help those in need. In return you should never forget the man that helped you in your hour of need. Salamander Ryu."

"Er... I was going to ask if you could find strong adventurers actually...?"

"Are you blind?" Ryu's fist swept through the air and compressed air smacked into the wall as if knuckles lightly struck it. Stunned, the old lady gasped at the way he showed off.

"If I say I'll do something then I'll do it. Don't underestimate me old woman. If that other guy wakes up tell him the story of the man that defeated the Sea Kings." Ryu turned to go first, he paused when the old lady called out to him.

"Salamander-boy, you'll need a map won't you? It's very difficult getting there. Well, not especially... but it's possible to get lost. No worries, though. Even a fool could get there with a map."

*Easy to get lost... 

To get lost...

Get lost...

Lost...​*
Coughing in embarrassment, he asked Arya under his breath, "You feel like going for a walk?"


----------



## Abbil (Apr 9, 2013)

*Koaj / Wrecking Crew / East Blue / losing her temper*

A string of obscenities filled the air, vehemence and creativity surprising even Livio.  "You fucking idiots!  You're both about to fall apart, and you're going to speed off to _another _fight already!?"  Koaj stepped forward, a furious expression twisting her delicate features.  "I'm getting more than a little sick of patching you up just to watch you run straight off to another damned fight and get almost fucking _killed_ again!"  She ranted, more than a little tempted to try and slap some sense into both of them.

"I've tagged along... Been a fucking team player and shit...  And for what?!  Medical supplies?  I've been using up what I've been getting in my attempts to _put you back togethe_r!  What kind of sense does this make?  You don't know them....  You don't know their fucking princess...  What does this matter to either of you?  Maybe the two of you should look where your wallet and your libido are leading you before you leap."

Deep down... Farther down than she would ever care to admit, Koaj's fury had another source.  Alone for so long...  Solitary and self sufficient...  Having a group of capable companions had made her open herself up to them just slightly... To feel like she had a semblance of a family once again.  The thought of getting that back, even in such a slight degree, only to lose it again...  She couldn't stand the idea of it happening.

Consciously, she only registered irritation at wasted effort and apparent stupidity from her crew mates, and for what?  A couple of ass hats who might well be lying about their money?  A girl with a basket full of issues and too much strength for her own good?  Why?  The question echoed in her mind, leaving her perplexed and even more frustrated.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 9, 2013)

Sun Falls

TFIJ

The agent had turned down her offer, well she did her part. She shot one last smirk at Kong and took off, keypoints from the information Doc relayed to her notes and took her time with he rest of the information collected. In particular any clues her targets could've left behind was of great interest to her. For that reason, when she was notified through her mini den den mushi that her reinforcements had arrived, she immediately had them meet her at the refugee camp.

In the tent that had the main crime scene, the investigative unit had identified the blood stains. That of the bodyguard, Roque, was of no use to her but there was blood found of at least two others. Blood that had to belong to her targets. Her trackers should be able to do something with this, any trail would be an immense help at this point as these three needed to be taken down quick before the next Sun Falls would take place.

The reinforcements she had requested had arrived, Ensign Yukihime Shuushin had shown up and had taken her three bloodhounds with her. Her role in the squad would be too handle them, and any future additions they would pick up along the way. Currently it was the trio of Hiro, Sue and Kappa. Three criminals arrested in the West Blue, through Yuki's DF powers they were working off their prison sentence in service of the marines. Each of them had their own unique skillset that would bring something to the table that the marines on the squad hadn't, like Sue to the pigman that would be their main tracker.

That nose of hers could do more than just sniff out truffles, she was introduced to the bloodstains and while more than a few people shuddered at seeing her sniff like crazy at the blood, she had gotten what she needed. "The first is of a female, I don't think she's a DF user." She took some more sniffs at the blood that had been identified as that of another. "This belongs to a male, strong metallic smell to it so either he's a DF user or this dude has been sucking on a lead pipe." 

"The trail leads to the docks." 

"Excellent, we're heading to the Lady." Elle spun on her heel and headed back to the ship, after pressing her files and notes into the hands of Hiro. The munchkin with the monkey would serve as her assistant.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 9, 2013)

*Arya
The North Blue
Unknown Island​*
Safehaven​
"You feel like going for a walk?"

"If you insist." she responded, walking out of the house and into the blizzard outside, but not before dressing up in appropriate attire. 

"Teriyaki Dojo? I remember the name, but I can't connect it to a specific style. This means we probably fought some of you, but your family was too weak to have any noticeable effect on us." She was being brutally honest. It was one of her less redeeming features. It had gotten her into many a fistfights. She would always win of course, solidifying that part of her personality, as nobody had been able to ween her off it. "The Terumaki Guild on the other hand, they sure made their mark. The leader, Masu Masume, was as strong as an oxen, agile like a gazelle, and more accurate than a marine sharpshooter."

Ryu scowled at her. He didn't like when people thought he was weak. "Didn't prevent me from beating him though. Too much power, not enough brains."

Arya noticed that when she picked up the pace to keep up with the long strides of Ryu, he walked even faster. What was his deal? He must have grown up within a tough environment to have this sort of competitive spirit encrusted into his psyche. He didn't seem to notice it himself.

"If you grew up in a dojo, I am astonished you haven't heard of me. Or at least my dojo. We are among the Yonbujutsu. Our dojo is ranked at the top in North Blue. And even though I am forbidden to set foot in my home again, I am still an official ambassador for the Deward Jojo, which makes any adversary I lose to, a loss for the dojo. Last time I lost against someone, I  did 2000 pull-ups, 1400 pushups, 3000 star jumps, and wore 20 kilogram weight on each of my four limbs for two days. And so far, I have yet to lose against someone twice." She surprised herself with the amount of bragging she unleashed on this guy. Was it because she knew he would merely try to do better, or was it something else?

"Any way. It seems these people are in need of professional help. Should we get going then?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 9, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*Holding out for a hero*​











"Let... me... go!" Bonk, bonk, bonk! These things were so strong! What were they?! Struggling, Alexia couldn't help but think of the purple haired pirate. _Ugh... I... he's so... but, maybe he'll help me...? I don't know..._

"Here's the Princess, dad." Norton muttered before slinging Alexandria into a cell normally meant for Princess Pineapple. Alexandria's shoulder nearly snapped as she hit the wall, and the sensually dressed princess collapsed to the cold stone floor.

"Well, well, well." Dragon's deep, booming, arrogant voice sounded. "Looks like those dimwitted mobsters didn't get in my way this time. What the? Norton, you moron!" A large scaly foot rose and booted his son's head, smashing it through a wall.

"Does this look like fucking princess?! Does, she, look, like, Pine, apple?!" Dragon enunciated while stomping against his son's head following every pause.

"No daddy, no she doesn't!" Norton wailed, cowering from his father's fury.

"Useless piece of shit!" Dragon cried, before pacing back and forth. "Who are you, toots? I swear if some more mobsters are going to be raiding my castle for you..."

"Nope, but a pirate is coming... he's irresponsible and eccentric... but when he gets here... he's definitely going to kick your ass!" Alexia warned the large turtle-dragon.

*"Bwahahahaha!"​*
"A _pirate_ is coming for me? That's even worse than a mobster! Arrr! *Bwahahahaha*! What a bad joke. Bring on your little pirate, honey. I'm going to grind him up and make some pirate soup. Norton, go get your brothers! Get the doom ships, the army, and the castles ready. If this pirate wants to go to war... then a war he'll have." Dragon shouted, the large warlord pacing back and forth on the top of an enormous castle.

Before Dragon stood rows of hundreds of thousands of soldiers with bizarre appearances. All of them were ready for action, though it was usually against the Mobsters. This time around they'd be taking down pirates. It sounded far easier in comparison. They saluted their wicked tyrant, and marched off for their stations. It was time for war...

*New Lemming*​
"Achoo!" Zy sneezed, covering his stinging nose. Was someone talking about him? Understandable. He _was_ that fucking awesome.

Before he could reply to Cyrus, Koaj cut in. Clearing his throat, Zy paced back and forth with a hand on his hip. "Of course my dear doctor, unfortunately we've got a bigger issue here. It is larger than a couple of fat-nosed mobsters."

"Alleged mobsters," Marcello cut in to add.

"Excuse me?!" Becca interrupted them as she stormed towards Koaj. "Are you honestly suggesting I'm using sex to get Cyrus to do things?! How *dare* you!"

"Enough!" Zy's cane struck the ground to snatch their attention. The captain was seldom serious, or angry, but clearly he had something he wanted to get off of his chest...

"There'll be no infighting here mates. Not following what happened to Manni. Though it was never my intention it would seem we've made some fairly nasty enemies. We'll need to form allies and we'll have to fund the most powerful ship in the blues just to survive at this rate. Turning on each other will just make us fall apart faster." Zy explained, and then looked down with a sigh.

"Whatever you and the old lady did earlier, I'm feeling better already. You're right though. It may be dangerous. I'm fine with my selfishness almost getting me killed. I don't think I'm quite ready to gamble with the rest of your lives anymore though. I know how badly we need this money, and if I have to risk my body to do it... then so be it. If they're lying, I'll fry them like a bug." 

Marcello and Livio's chests puffed in outrage. How dare he underestimate the mobst -- er, plumber duo!

Next Zy shot Bazoo a look before adding, "We've had enough surprises, so here's my moment of honesty. I go by Zy but my name is Zidane _D._ Roberts. I'm the grandson of Black Bart Roberts, and son of Jackie D. Roberts. I'm also the son of Jake Seagull."

He let that soak in before tensing, "I don't know where things will go from here to be honest with you. You pry your nose in things that don't concern you, you make the enemies. That's how it goes. Now it seems like the road will only get harder from here, and we've got some difficult days ahead of us. I don't blame any of you if you choose to leave right now. The future will be hell, for sure. If you're still here by the time I get back from wherever the Soprano duo is taking me, I'll just assume you've permanently chosen to be part of the Wrecking Crew. Can't guarantee the safety of your life after that. Anyway, I'll be back. Time to be my Treasure Hunter extraordinaire self." 

"We have boats!" Havok shouted. You know, never did hurt to make some extra loot on the side.

"You're the... son of... grandson of... what...?" Becca whispered. She passionately shouted, "What are you even doing here?! Is this a game to you?! Our lives?!! An enemy of your family could track you down! None of us here are prepared to deal with an enemy of that level!"

Zy tensed, fists tightening into trembling balls. "Aa."

"So if Manni wasn't hurt by Bazoo's secrecy, she may have been hurt by yours. Is anyone here honest?!"

"Like you were about Titan!" Bazoo suddenly cut in to shout. "We almost died thanks to your bullshit, so don't suddenly act like you didn't have any enemies or secrets! Titan is nothing to scoff at either! We barely escaped him, and he's the reason we're all so fucked up!"

"..." Becca opened her mouth to speak, but only managed to stand there gaping like a fish. She looked as if she'd been slapped. Tearing up, the girl turned away from them. "I'm leaving with these guys. You assholes can do whatever you want." She faced Cyrus with her toughest expression, but was really biting her lip and tearing up. The guilt she tried so long to absolve herself of had just weighed her down all over again.

"...?" Zy looked up as Dodo landed on his shoulder. Zy rubbed the cooing bird's head, and watched as Dodo attempted to explain what was happening. When everyone failed to understand he turned to Cyrus and attempted to explain. "Cyrus, can you understand 'em?"


----------



## DVB (Apr 9, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

Diego was smiling. He was currently in the middle of a winning streak. He had been winning large amounts of beri. "This should be enough for a good ship," Diego told himself. He had a bag for his winnings. However, the young pirate still kept aware of his surroundings, giving glares at greedy and jealous folk. However, there were two individuals that he seemed to keep an eye, possibly because they too have an eye on him.

First was the oddly dressed man with a creepy snake like face. He was also at the slots, though he spent around half the time staring at Diego. Something about the guy unnerved Diego; he was able to tell that he was no ordinary man.

The second was the mayor. Diego figured that through the occasional statue of the man that Diego saw in some of the important parts of town. He looked with interest what the mayor of one of East Blue's most important islands is doing here in the Casino. 

Diego felt that something big was about to happen; that a powerful event was about to go down. 

Something like indeed happen.

"EVERYONE STAND DOWN! THIS IS A ROBBERY!"

Diego along with Vash and Mayor Armstrong looked slightly alarmed as everyone began to panic. Several men began putting on strangely labeled mask as they began shooting to get attention as well as killing the guards.

Diego got himself ready.

----------------------------------------------------

Vash tried to look away as he realized that he was staring too long and the boy took notice. Vash was here to earn a bit of cahs and to test his luck. He wondered if the boy was a D. Admittingly, he was hoping the D's usual brashnass would cause him to reveal himself.

As he also turned to see the mayor analyze the both of them, he saw that the casino had been infilitrated by some robbers. Apparently, they had a bit more firepower than the average thugs here. Vash looked a bit impressed. While he was a 'murder merchant' as he was called once, he is currently technically deputized by the WG, so he figured this would get him some brownie points.

He looked to see the chain boy and even the mayor be the only ones unafraid besides himelf of these men. Looks like today is a good day after all.

-------------------------------------------------

The mayor adjusted his tie as he did moderately well in the slots. He simply minded his own business while smiling and greeting the civilians. However, he was able to pick out two non-civilians. The strange boy and the even stranger man, both who displayed what possibly may be Devil Fruit powers.

He kept calm and level-headed as armed men attempted to rob the casino and he was watched kill the guards in cold blood. He furrowed his brow as he loosened his tie a tad. Looks like he was going to teach these fools who the real threat was...

He did smile when he saw the other two prepare to fight.

What an odd twist of events...

------------------------------------------
The gunmen held their pose as they saw the three that were resisting. They would learn their lesson.

The gunmen I mean.

“Chain Chain Spread!” Diego shouted as he launched several chains from his hands with spiked ends. They went and pierced whatever was in their way, such as some of the gunmen. 

The initial shock were off eventually and the gunmen proceeded to start shooting at them.

“Chain Chain Mail!” Diego said as he caused chains to appear around his chest and stomach to protect himself from the blows.

Suddenly, guns began melting. 

Well, they were more dissolving. The gunmen screamed in agony as they saw Vash. “My acid corrodes through many things,” he said before  he began emitting acid from all around his body. Diego paled as he saw it. 

“Those would definitely chew through my chains as they are now,” Diego noted before Vash proceeded to attack.

“Burrowing Snakes!” 

He threw his fingers forward to release several neon green serpents made of acid that began streaming down to the their feet.

“Snake Pit!”

The ground caved in as the gunmen fell into the trap filled with acid, which began to dissolve them. Diego got a painful grimace. However, there were still some reckless gunmen, attempting to attack the mayor, hoping to use him as leverage.

When one attempted to grab him, he found his neck being held by a large tiger-like fist before slamming him into the ground.

Diego and Vash were admittingly wuite surprised. Where the stoic mayor stood now was formidable beast of a man.

“This is my town, remember that,” Mayor Armstrong said before he threw him at the rest of the armed men. 

By this point, they were too intimidated to do anything. They were against _three_ devil fruit users. One was the mayor while the other was a trained assassin. As they fled, the crowd cheered for their heroes. Mayor Armstrong began handing autographs and being reported while Vash and Diego simply slipped out, having gotten their earnings. 

------------------------------------------------------------

The crowd had formed so they backed to an alley.

“Thanks for the help, that’s a wicked ability you have,” Diego said as he shook Vash’s hand, who shook it with a laid back grin.

“The name’s Vash. Looks like today’s my lucky day with all that’s happen,” Vash said amiably. “What’s your name?” he stated.

“My name is Diego. Diego D. Vendrix, and I’m gonna be the Pirate King,” Diego said with determination. Vash looked surprised before gaining a slick smile.

_Very lucky indeed_

“Well, see you around,” Diego told him as he picked up his suitcase and began leaving. His back was turned to Vash, who’s expression was one of a predator with prey in his sights.

_Nothing personal, buddy. Quick, easy and simple._

Vash  cocked his arm back, acid flowing out of it.

“Viper Arrow!”

He launched the acid serpentine arrow. However, Diego’s luck saved him as he bent over to pick up a coin. He then saw a large hole in front of him, one where acid chewed through.

Diego paled as he heard the dripping of acids.

“CHAIN CHAIN REVERSE!”

Diego launched a chain at a nearby building and launched himself to it. He turned to see Vash leap onto the building and give chase, prompting Diego to run.

However, spotting the two, were the golden eyes of the Mayor, who overheard the chat.

“A rookie pirate being chased by a mercenary by the World Government. They’ll cause quite a racket,” he stated before he leaped to the building and began chasing them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 10, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[The Folly of Man and Hare]​
[Cyrus T. Cross, Dodo Whisper?]

Sex? Wait, what? Cyrus sweat dropped when he heard how Rebecca took Koaj?s statements. He didn?t recalled having sex with her, but then under his fur his face lightly turned red. Wait, Koaj was accusing and Rebecca was offended. There were all those times that he woke up from having the shit beat out of him with Rebecca setting close? no, no. Couldn?t be, he never had Rebecca?s scent on him. As Cyrus stood there dumbfounded the accusations flew and fingers pointed. Somewhere in the whole mess Zidane comes clean about whom and what he really is which leads to the eye of the storm completely skipping over them, more fingers pointed and more names were called. When it was all said and done it looked as if the Wrecking Crew was about to wreck themselves and Rebecca was trying to give Cyrus her best I don?t give a darn look. But behind the fa?ade the girl was just trying her best not to cry.

Cyrus looked to all of the people present, he was more than sure that they all had secrets, some not as bad as others is thought as he looked at the Doctor, but they all had secrets none the less. But before he could throw his two and a half cents out there; his drifter wisdom as it were. Dodo landed on Zy?s shoulder in a miniature uproar over something. The small bird bobbed and wobbled as it squawked. Looked like the little fella wanted to get something off its chest, but Zidane didn?t seem to understand. The bird looked at its confounded master perplexed, did no one understand him. Going into a miniature dance on Zy?s shoulder it chirped what it?d saw for the whole group to hear. But still all the small creature got for its efforts was the sound of silence. Finally the small flying marvel tossed its gaze at Cyrus. 

 ?Cyrus, can you understand ?em??​
Eh? Cyrus gave Zidane the what the fuck look, ?oh just because I?m a Hare-man I can talk to the birds and the bees? Is that it?? Cy?s face told it all, but then again he had never tried either. Leisurely Cyrus strolled up to Zy and looked the bird square in the eyes.  ?Go on then.? Cyrus states cupping his chin with a hand as the bird started its tale of woe all over again. As Dodo ?spoke? Cyrus occasionally went  ?mmmhmmm? and nodded his head as his ears folded behind his it. When the bird had finished its report its head snapped up happily that someone finally understood it, and maybe _someone _ would go and save Alexia. As Cyrus straightened back up, Rebecca approached from his left,  ?Did you really understand him?? she asks. Cyrus looked at her, taking the hand from his chin.

 ?Not a squawk of it.? is the reply. Havok, Dodo (on Zy?s shoulder) and the Moretti Brothers all hit their sides, a foot in the air twitching. With Rebecca it was her eyes that twitched.  ?Well, what in the green hell was all the ?mmmhmmmm? and head nodding about then?? she asks hands planted firmly on her hips. Cyrus raised both his hands defensively,  ?That?s what Dr. Domuch did in his movies, so I figured it couldn?t hurt.? was the reply. Anger flashed over Rebecca?s face, something bad was up and he was starting to act like Zy.

*WHACK!!!​*​
 ?DON?T BE STUPID LIKE ZIDANE!!!? is shouted as Cyrus almost dug two feet into the ground.  ?Mama-Mia!?,  ?I think she killed him!? the two Moretti brothers chimed in one after another. As Rebecca?s face grew pale the whole group grew silent, Koaj stared daggers, that was a weird way to show love, the doctor wondered if the Wrong brothers had any medical supplies she could ?borrow?.  ?You?re right, my bad?? Cyrus? muffled voice stated a hand pointing to the sky as he started to move,  ?Won?t happen again.? is added as he slowly pulled himself form the crater he dug, surprisingly he looked little worse for ware, what was he? Sitting on his knees he looked up to Dodo,  ?I have one more idea?? pausing he looks around,  ?But the first mustache plucking, anger flaring Mafioso?,  ?Plumbers? again Cyrus paused after being cut off?  ?That tried to crush me; I?ll kick into high orbit.? is firmly stated. He didn?t think he?d have to fear from Zidane?s crew.

 ?Alright, Dodo. Down here.? he states patting the ground in front of him, the bird tilts its head, but a moment later plops down in front of Cyrus with a little bounce,  ?Here goes nothing.? Cyrus mumbles as he grabbed his tattered robes. Exhaling his body twisted and morphed until he became a full Hare. Rebecca took a step back; she didn?t think he could become even cutter?  ?AWWW, that?s!? seemed that the Moretti brothers weren?t the ones to be worried with; thankfully Rebecca grabs the man before he could scoop the hapless Hare up.  ?Su-sorry? is apologized as Cy turned back to Dodo. Those large ears stand on end as the bird starts to tell its story again. Though Cyrus didn?t reply in kind the bird was all about the talking, which it did until it was done again. Cyrus? head tilts to the side, not a good sign as he pulled his forepaws together. A moment later he twist back into the hybrid Hare they all knew and loved. Cyrus looked around and let out a deep held breath, it been a while since he stayed a full Hare that long.

His gaze then turned to Zy,  ?I didn?t know you had a girlfriend Zy.? he states, he?d been in the Wrong Brother?s workshop all day yesterday, so he didn?t get to meet Alexia. It was Zy?s turn to sweat drop, what was this rabbit going on about?  ?Well, Dodo says that your girlfriend was kidnapped by a weird looking turtle with silly hair? and Kane is dead, I think? Dodo was kinda sketchy in that last part?? The Moretti brothers start to sweat, a fact not lost on anyone present. Cyrus looked over to the pair, what did they know?  ?Turtles? BAH I say, Bazoo told me what you did against Titan, turtles should be a walk in the ? erm sewer.? ~

[Mushroom Island]

Dragon rubbed his nose; it only did that when the mob was getting ready to raid his castle, or when stupid shop owners underestimated him? why only stupid shop keeps? He didn?t even know that, all he knew was at that moment he was getting madder. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 10, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[The Labyrinth Calls, Vesper City]​*​
[Ill Tidings for the Unnamed Crew]​
[The Prizes behind Doors One, Two and Three]

Three rapid fire volleys of bullets slam into the robot’s shiny hide, but nothing. Sam cursed under her breath as she rebounded away from the multi-arm monstrosity, her rounds weren’t working and her sword was doing little more than scratching its metallic hide. Sam was getting flustered at an unusually quick rate. Her dreary gaze passes the death machine, it must be this Yellow Fever that Mary had infected her and Kai with. Bitch, they didn’t call her a walking contagion zone for no reason. Sam slowly gasped for breath as she felt her body temperature rising. Well that was a big old fat check on the first symptom of this super brew that was running though her veins. Well, she supposed that today was as good as any other day to die. 

Pulling a hand to her brow she wipes some sweat free before shifting Boko back to his sabre form, if this robot wanted to dance, then they’d dace. Charging in with seemingly reckless abandon Sam readies her weapon as does the robot with his four. The first step in any tango is to take the first step or gain the initiative. Not a concept lost on the machine as the spear whips out at alarming speeds. Sam was ready this time though, springing on her toes she sends herself into a spiraling leap as she avoided the weapons deadly barbed tips, the opposing weapon shudders as three blows rain down, even the sturdiest of woods would have faltered, but this being nothing more than a normal foot solder’s spear it’s cut into ribbons.

Landing Sam takes several pot shots at the machine’s chassis, but even the thin looking chest plate was reinforced enough to laugh the swords strikes off. 

‘clang’

Steel meeting steel echoes though the room as she dances with the monster’s sword arm. It clicked and whirled as it block and threw attacks off, so preoccupied with the sword the robot wielded with such precision Sam didn’t notice the small battle ax as it traced a deadly path toward her neck. At the last possible split second a leg sprang from the Blazefire Sabre’s body, metal coated talons catch the ax, but the force of the strike is enough to throw Sam off balance. The tip of the robot’s sword slashes pass her right arm, reopening the wound that the blast at Sleeping Tree had created. Now injured and sick Sam curses as she stumbles to the side. The bull whip, the last weapon the machine held, quickly comes into play. With a thunderous crack it snaps around her ankle. If it weren’t for the new cloths that she picked up in Sun Falls that hit would have probably cut right through her leg, but sadly that wasn’t all whips were good for as it wrapped in place. 

A firm tug brings Sam to the flat of her back, the air driving from her lungs; with a coughing fit she rolls to her side just narrowly missing the splintered shaft of the spear that tried to impale her. This was going nowhere fast, why did she pick a fight with a walking tin can, wasn’t that Kai’s specialty? Sam catches a scream as the sword the machine held dug deeply into her right shoulder. Yeah this was bad, thanks to the fever that was slowly cooking her from the inside out she paired up with the worse possible dance partner. The machine smelled blood now, and it was time to end this charade. That battle ax sparks across the ground as it made a bee line toward Sam’s neck.  “Oh no you don’t” is gritted as the Sabre shifts to its pistol form, with her right arm pinned she can only hope to get the robot off her before she lost her head over this situation.

Aiming with her wrist, she lets loose another volley of fire. Sparks fly off the machines head, but nothing. Aside from rocking back and forth the robot didn’t seem all that fazed, the ax was still on its deadly trajectory.  “Dammit” she bit squeezing off more rounds. 

‘Swing!’

Pink floated and sparks flew, the robot’s head rocked back, one of those round eyes was now a smoldering hole. Sam only lost a lock or two of hair, but this thing now had one less eye to play with. Rolling to her side Sam kicks the sword from the robot’s grip while it was still surprised; yeah that scar was going to be all the nastier looking now. Rolling to her knees, Sam explodes through the robots legs before it could counter or react.  “I’ll leave the tin can to you.’ Sam shouts, the blade of the Blazefire Sabre cuts deeply into the Minotaur’s left calf muscle. The beast howled in pain its leg wavering under its own girth.  Rolling to a stop, Sam just avoids the snapping fangs of the snake.  “Great” ~


----------



## Vergil (Apr 10, 2013)

*Kagami.*

The shower felt terrible. She’d torn off the bandages around her body, not willing to remain unclean but also incurring the wrath of stinging around her tender skin. She groaned in discomfort as she had to keep her arm at a strange angle so the cast didn’t get wet. As much as she wanted to, she couldn’t wash her hair as two hands were needed for that. She’d wait until Teri got back so that she could get all the bits of leaves and twig out of there, not to mention the sand, sea water and lion drool. Donning a towel, she took a bottle of Nectar and popped it open. She was just going to sit on the ship and not care that her friends were fighting. Nope, she didn’t care one bit.

Not one bit.

“Shit.” Kagami sighed and got up wearily from her seat, her ribs aching as she did so, immediately making her regret taking the bandages off. She put on a pair of sweats and a tank top, trying to pump up any cleavage that decided to peek through. She lamented the fact that Heather, her own mother, wouldn’t give her bigger boobs with her devil fruit powers, when she knew full well that Heather pumped up her own when she was in the mood to torment dad. Not that it worked with him, he’d just teleport the clothes right off her and then they’d get into a fight and make out and…

“Why am I thinking of this…?” Kagami wondered. Maybe she was homesick? “Nah…not in a million years. And if don’t see my parents making out again it’ll be too soon!”

“I assume you’re talking to me? Or perhaps you have an imaginary friend?” a voice came from behind her. 

Kagami spun around with a high kick to where most men’s heads would be only to get nothing but air, miss, and clatter on to the ground. “Owowowowow my ribs!”

A young blonde boy with a bowl cut stood over her. He had eyes like Vergil, cold, blue and full of killing intent. It actually chilled her, despite the boy looking no older than 10. Whatever aura he was putting on her had her frozen to the ground, looking at him through her parted legs.

He dusted off a stool and sat on it. “You’re lucky I have no interest in sex. You’re in an incredibly vulnerable position.”

She was eventually able to gather her senses and get to her feet slowly. His general appearance was that of a person much older and sophisticated than any ten year old should be;  a tan suit and white shirt but no tie, a pair of black shoes that were shined to a mirror like sheen, and hands that had recently been through a thorough pampering. None of that mattered, Kagami was floored by his killing intent being so overwhelming. She felt she had to tread very carefully. He didn’t seem to have a weapon but in a world of crazy superpowers that didn’t make anyone any less deadly.

“What do you want?” Kagami said resting her back against a closet, trying to act casual but knowing she came across like a cornered bunny. 

“Nothing, I’d just like to express my gratitude for dispatching many of the Royal flush pirates. You saved us a lot of trouble and I didn’t have to get involved.” He said precisely. “The Revolutionaries owe you a debt. One that I intend to pay in full.”

“A ship!” Kagami blurted out. She was still very much her mother's child and grabbed any opportunity that would come her way, almost by instinct. The boy glared at Kagami with a raised eyebrow. She felt as though she was in the boss's office about to get fired; She almost meeped out an apology before the boy responded,

“If you dispose of King and Ace, then I shall ensure you have a new ship.” In a blink of an eye he pulled out a notebook and wrote something down. “I shall contact you once you have completed your end of the bargain.”

There was a moment where Kagami felt a severe headache and she had to close her eyes. By the time she opened them, he had vanished. She rubbed her forehead and opened her eyes as wide as they could to try and refocus her mind. Thinking back, it was just about as frightening as looking into Mion’s eyes when she was in ‘huntress mode.’

Kagami took hold of Pandora’s box and gripped it tight, spikes coming out of the front, as if it were sensing her anxiety. “What a fucking stressful day! It’s about to get even worse, but not for me!” Kagami hobbled to the deck from her Captain’s cabin and lifted the briefcase up. “Rocket boots!” she shouted and got a fish bowl

“Rocket boots!” she said and got a pickaxe.

“Fucking rocket boots!” she shouted and got something that was long, vibrating and made Kagami’s face explode with crimson. “Wh…why would they put this in the transformations?! What if this had come during battle?!”

She stared at it for perhaps a few seconds longer than she should have before stammering “R-rocket boots?”

After many attempts, Pandora’s Troll Box finally gave her what she wanted and she flew straight up 5 ft, spun around and crashed into the earth. It was another 10 minutes before she figured out how to fly without crashing into something.


*Teri*

“10 moves…” Teri’s looked around, trying to keep up with the kid Ace’s speed with her eyes. It wasn’t that she could actually see him, more like she had a vague sense of where he was. He was just too fast, and Teri was used to world of high speeds. It would probably have been easier if she hadn’t just been in a concentration heavy gunfight earlier.

King fired off a beam aimed at Teri, causing her to instinctively jump backwards.

“9 moves…Bomby, dodge left!” Teri said gritting her teeth, trying to judge Ace’s movements. Bombera sidestepped to the left and missed a high speed punch.

“I got an idea!” Bombera said and smashed a fist to the ground, making an explosion and the ground crack and buckle. 

“Nice!” Teri said noticing that Ace’s movements had become a little easier to track due to the rough terrain. Teri’s eyes widened as she saw the shot. Straight for the Achilles tendon. Her gun flew out of the holster and the shot fired.

“7 moves. You think I didn’t foresee this?” King said firing a slow beam before Teri had even thought about drawing her gun. The beam intercepted the bullet making the thing move a turtle speeds. The bullet crawled towards Ace, who grinned, spun it around and infused it with a huge amount of kinetic energy by pumping it full of his speed speed fruit powers. The bullet seemed to shake and after a few second took off from it’s stationary position like a revved up car released from it’s handbrake. 

“Down!” Bombera dived at Teri, who seemed mesmerized by the whole thing. The bullet fired past the two, piercing through 5 buildings and went out towards the open sea. 

“5 moves. You’re running out of time.” The King smirked.

“Time to go on the offensive!” Bombera yelled and stomped hard on the cracked ground making it explode further and sending Teri flying up in the air towards the King.

“Again!” Teri shouted as she drew her gun. Bombera yelled as he leapt and pounded the ground once more with a huge surcharge of explosive power. It threw King off balance as Teri fired a shot at the man. In that split second Teri noticed the grin as King simply said.

“Last move. Checkmate.”

Teri turned to see Ace flying through the air at her about to land a punch at Mach 2. King quickly fired a slow beam at Bombera, who had no route of escape. The crew seemed done, when out of nowhere Kagami smashed into Ace who careened into Bombera. Ace squirmed and sped away from them, regrouping at King, just in time to save him from the bullet, that Teri fired.

Kagami shouted “Rocket boots off! Rocket boots off!”

They finally stopped and returned back into the briefcase form. “Shit. Did I ruin something?” 

“No, I think you just saved us.” Teri panted as she got up off the ground. 

“Totally fluked it! I had no idea where I was going!” Kagami laughed, “Sometimes better to be lucky than good huh?” she grinned

“On this occasion. Yeah.” Bombera said pushing the Captain off him. 

“What’s up with the robot? He dead?” Kagami said noticing the broken machine, getting up and hobbling over. The King seemed to be murmuring to himself.

“No but he almost is. I think I get him stabilised so he doesn’t lose his memory banks or go into system shock. Just couldn’t with these Jackholes.” Teri said pointing at King and Ace, “They’re dangerous. King fires a slowdown beam, Ace is just a speedy sonofabitch.”

“Don’t care. We beat them, we get a new ship.” Kagami said with the bite back in her step. “Beat them, save the duck, get the ship and then get wasted. Those are my orders!”

“Hmph. Futile. 15 moves and you shall be all captured and be made my slaves.” King smirked as he climbed to higher ground.

“Bomby – we gotta protect Teri whilst she makes repairs to 1-I, at least to get him functioning.” Kagami said standing in front of the robot as Teri started repairs. Pandora’s box turned into a razor shield. 

“Looks like I’ll be on the defensive.” Kagami added looking at her reflection on the other side of the shield.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue*

*Mount Neverest*​
_*The Salamander versus Abominable Snow Monsters*​_
"Psh. You're from an entirely different Blue. You're lucky you never fought anyone from my dojo." Ryu spoke with a sudden smirk. What was it with this chick? Is it possible anyone could be cockier than he was? Not at all. He even scowled as she just went on. Wait, did she honestly think she was better than him? It seemed as if she needed a little insight about the Salamander. There was no point in rambling about it. He'd display his excellence in front of her personally. Then rub it in her face. Possibly grope her while doing it? Who knows.

When he heard her go over her work out routine. It was some type of fall out from losing. Ryu couldn't help but smirk. So even the obnoxious brat from North Blue could lose after all~. To think, she didn't even realized _he_ rescued _her_. He'd spent most of his life swimming the Blues. He would've crushed those lowly Sea King. As Ryu began to open his mouth and boast back, she mentioned the people needing help. 

Hmm... well, he'd probably get lost without her. His pride didn't want him to admit that he actually needed someone for traveling purposes, so he just quieted down instead.

"Hnn? Ah, yeah."

They marched through the snow with Ryu wearing little more than the outfit he came with. It was a testament to his incredible stubborn streak. The closer they got to Mount Neverest the harsher the wind blew. Cold air shrieked as if a banshee was haunting the bravely marching duo. It was nearing blizzard level ferocity, and the pair were soon caught in waist length snow that would freeze lesser mortals to the core.

Shit, he was cold! He didn't face Arya. He couldn't, and wouldn't show it in front of her. This damned woman... was already looking down on him! The Monster of South Blue, Salamander Ryu. Determination crossed his face as he stomped along, fearlessly( foolishly ) entering the icy storm.

Ryu opened his mouth to ask if they were going in the right direction, but the wind and the blizzard silenced him. He ended up needing to cover his mouth with a numb hand to shout without getting his mouth filled by the snow getting wildly tossed about. The frigid state of Mount Neverest was soon the least of their worries. Eyes peering through the snow storm could be seen.

In the darkness of the chaotic weather Ryu spotted them. Huge woolly creatures that resembled gorillas with blue skin were covered in thick patches of white. Their arms, longer and wider than his entire body swung while curved hands shoveled snow. They were tossing it aside in a manner that made Ryu wonder if they intended to help. 

Before he could properly figure out their intentions dozens of the snow-beasts burst into a mad dash while letting out infuriated roars. Their thunderous cries left Ryu's ears ringing. These things were loud enough to be heard over the noisily wailing storm.

"Heh..."

Spiraling into a dizzying rotation of spins while performing a single somersault. The nearest snow-beast froze, and then attempted to squish the whirling human with a clap of his mighty palms. Ryu's feet lifted to halt two of the beast's arms. "Dragon's Breath~"

Spinning after halting the beast's attack, Ryu's fist, or rather the force it generated collided the mighty snow gorilla. It staggered, the blow leaving Ryu's assailant teetering off balance. Landing softly on the couch with elegant poise, the Salamander shot off with Springing Tiger. He momentarily flickered out of sight for the beast, moving far quicker than normal, and when Ryu appeared behind him a monstrous wallop was heard seconds later. The beast hit the snow with a noisy crash.

His blood was pumping and it helped the martial artist momentarily forget the unforgiving cold. Popping his fingers while clenching a fist, Ryu saw she was already onto her second beast. He pointed at the edge of a cliff buried in snow and said, "I guess I'll meet up with you up there." 

Easier said than done. These beasts didn't just dwell near the bottom of the mountain, they dominated it. More were coming. It was becoming an increasingly massive mob.

Leaping up, Ryu waited until he was surrounded... _Unstoppable Frog._

Ryu sprung over their heads with a sudden jerk, 'flying' beyond the reach of his lunging enemies. Twisting after escaping their clutches Ryu circled into beautiful succession of spins before Ryu skidding in a crouch on top of the hard snow. It easily supported his weight if he kept moving. Good. 

The large beasts charged and Ryu popped his knuckles. Well, holding back wouldn't do. He let his body weights drop into the snow with noisy crashes. He then removed his jacket, and that too hit the ground with a far heavier boom. It sent snow flying skyward. His belt resulted in a similarly loud crash. Just how much weight was he carrying? 

Winding an arm, Ryu lifted his fists into a fighting stance and smirked grimly. 

"Okay then. A Salamander versus Snow Gorillas. Sounds fair~."​
The sound of Ryu's fighting could be heard. He wasn't sure what was happening with Arya, but he had his own problems at the moment. He was surrounded by the things, and the storm was only getting worse. Soon he couldn't make much of anything out. It was dark. A little too dark. All he could honestly see was big woolly arms, pale blue fists, and the rock solid flakes that the wind fiercely blew everywhere.

Ryu wasn't concerned with showing off at that point. Nope. It was down and dirty straight forward martial arts. Crescent styled blocks, roundhouses, joint locks, heel kicks, spinning back fists, jump step side kicks, a joint locks. As an arm shot by his head, no, body itself... Ryu grabbed the limb let out a roar as he snapped it over his shoulder in a herculean display.

His elbow smashed against the beast's side, and it stumbled off balance. Lunging, a battle cry followed with Homicidal Mantis. Ryu's fingers pierced the giant's eye, and he scooped his fingers into the warmth of his eye socket before violently twisting his hips and slamming the beast face first into the icy snow.

The temperature was steadily dropping, and it was soon becoming obvious to Ryu that there would be no end to these things. He scooped his jacket up and slid it on. He also placed the other weights back on. Sprinting off Ryu dodged what he could. Damn it. He was lost. Where was the cliff edge? Where was that Deward person? The blizzard, which was already bad enough at first... had gotten far worse. Damn it. Why was he concerned about some stranger anyway? He corrected himself right after. It was an easy one. Only a piece of shit could go through life caring only for himself.

_I bet a crazy woman like you is fine, but still... can't risk leaving without finding out for sure._





Before he could truly search for Arya in the darkness of the chaotic blizzard a larger, scarier, and hairier snow monster landed behind him... The ground rumbled and snow blasted into the air with her astounding arrival. Ryu grinned, back to the beast. Fuck he was could. He could barely even feel his body. "Heh. No use in whining about it. I guess a monster is destined to fight other monsters. Seems fitting."

Turning to face the beast, Ryu said, "Well don't just stand there. Bring it. I've got breasts to grope."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 10, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Aboard the Dagger]​*​
[Things that should be left Unsaid]​
[Rip-Jaw?s Big Trap]

Rip-Jaw watched as the Sea Wolf grew smaller and smaller, this was his ?first? official meeting with a Government faction. Plucking at his beard he pondered the curiosity of human on human violence.  ?What a perplexing species.? he mumbles before setting about to cleaning some of the debris up, walking around to the forward part of the ship he is confronted with Izzy, whom had her eyes covered, and Roy who?s pants were touching the deck. Now this was a weird display. Thundering up he first looks to Roy and then to Izzy,  ?I retract my initial understanding of you two.? the giant fishman states, referring to the fact they may be just humans with the same goals, with strained and pushed tempers.  ?It does indeed appear that the male intends to mate with the female?? Rip-Jaw pawed at his beard while he thought.  ?I wonder what the offspring would be like?? he ponders.

Izzy grits her teeth, what did this thunder lizard just suggest? Rip-Jaw starts to sweat bullets as Izzy produces an impossibly huge wrench across her shoulders, a deathly anger flashes in her eyes.  ?I think?? the fishman mumbles taking a step back,  ?That I may?? another step away from the angry Izzy shortly follows a nervous grin flashing across his face. He heard that angering the human female was equal to the wrath of hell. He first pushed the notion off as simple wives tales, but here and now he was reevaluating his thoughts on that thought.  ?go and? umm? he continues inching further and further toward the safety of the seas that surrounded the Dagger. Right now the Baron?s dungeons seemed like a nice place to be, if only to separate him from the anger that seemed to ooze from Izzy.  

 ?Check the bottom hull for damages!? with a spring the Fishamn is in the waters and diving under the boat, at least now he?d be somewhat safe. Even if she dived in, he?d have the advantage of swifter swimming ability.  His mind slowly drifted from the monster woman to the ship itself. While he was down here, he might as well check it, just in case she asked when he deemed it was safe. Like most of her inventions, the Dagger was a marvel of engineering, despite the hits it took above the water line, the ship was well, ship shape below the water line, as if they were never attacked. But just to make sure he inspected the ship from the dagger like tip of the bow to the flat of the stern, and nothing seemed out of place, at least to his eye. He couldn?t however call himself a ship wright, so his evaluation was novice at best. His head cranked to the surface, he wondered if it?d be safe? the ire in her eyes? probably not. 

A shallow grin crossed his lips, he?d be content for now to just hover down here following the Dagger, he did give his word, but that didn?t extend to having his brains beaten out of his skull. He would be part of the crew, just a bit on the estranged side for the time being, or they mated then all that tension would dissipate. Or he hoped? he heard mammalian females got moody when that happened.~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 10, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*Quick! Get In Da Pipe~!*​
Zy stood by for Dodo's raving. What exactly was he on about? When Dodo finished Cyrus turned to inform them of the unfortunate fate of Kane, and Alexia. Zy's head bowed and his arms crossed. Kane is dead? Alexandria is missing? Sigh, it was always one thing after another.

Swatting his cheeks with palms Zy said, "I'll go check on Newman, and then we'll head for wherever it is they took Alexia."

"Dragon took her! If she's a princess it'sa simple as that!" Marcello dramatically declared, a gloved fist balled.

The Wrong Bros. seemed to be working on something, and when Zy entered they faced him with a grin. Zy didn't like that grin one bit. "What...?" Zy questioned the men with a narrow eyed gaze.

Pop, short for Popcorn grinned. Ed cut in and said, "Well my good friend, we had some time to spare so we were working on designs for your ship. How would you feel about having your very own air ship...?" 

"What? My baby? The Prince's Palace isn't to be touched, you hear me?!" Zy warned while waving a cane at the men's faces.

"Well, we had the LaBlanc Brothers bring your ship. If we begin working on it now it's possible that it might be prepared by the time your adventure finishes." Edward explained.

His prized horse neighed, and Edward shouted, "Silence Wilbur! I'm conducting business!"

Wilbur nodded menacingly, before trotting off. This wasn't over. The horse would show him who was the boss sooner or later. He went into the stable and winked at the little fillies.

Zy shook his head, a hand rolling at the wrist as he said, "Fine, do whatever. You break it you buy it. At twice the price, with interest." The Wrong Bros. squealed anxiously at the thought of being able to work on their very first air ship. 

Zy made it upstairs at last. He'd taken his time, but now was the moment of truth. A foot nudged the door open, and Zy saw that Kane was still passed out. Had he worked himself too hard, or was he simply that injured? The young pirate ducked the bottom half of his face behind his scarf and sighed guiltily. This guilt thing sucked. No wonder he'd spent so long ignoring people.

"Didn't think you'd die so easily. I guess this is still a bit more than you expected, huh? Rest. You've earned it. I'll shoulder it for now." Zy turned to go, but paused at the door... a hand loosely gripping the frame. "I'm sure you can't hear me, but if you can... I'll be back. When I return, well... our lives, the future of this crew... we need to decide what everyone is after. Anyway! Bye for now, Kane. Try to take it easy for once."

Zy headed back downstairs and stepped outside to regroup with the others on the Wrong Bros. large lawn. Off in the distance countless, well... turtles were coming. Flying turtles, and flying mushrooms. What in the fuck had he eaten? Did Rebecca finally try to kill him???
















Zy wasn't sure what exactly to do initially. There were hundreds of those things, perhaps thousands of them... and they seemed to keep coming. "..."

No one had to agree that the best option right now was to run. Zy ran backwards, slinging beams that flew off and nailed random members of the Dragon King's air force.



"Interesting, we never ventured far from Mushroom Island... is this what the outside world is like?" Beethoven mused from a slowly moving airship that was far behind the rest of the aerial assault.

Bomb like... things, were fired. Wait, were they gigantic bullets? Whatever it was on Zy could easily see that it was an all out assault. Zy ran forward while shouting at the mobster duo, "Where are they all coming from?!"

"The Pipe!" 

Zy didn't have time to be bewildered by their response. Cyrus, Koaj, Rebecca, Bazoo, and of course the mobster duo were also too busy running to handle the attack than to complain. 

"Dodo, go back and help protect Manni, Kane, Tengu and the Wrong guys!" Zy instructed as the small group sprinted for the enormous dirty pipe in the distance that a vast army rose from. Zy and Cyrus performed long range attacks that at least delayed their arrival.

*"BOY-O!"* Leatherhead shouted as the full brunt of the approaching air force neared the island. He stood side by side with Roughneck, along with several other gator-men. They all stood in random fighting poses.

"You git dun whut'cha gon' do! Ol' Roughneck an' Leddahhead go' dis unda control." A thumb flicked up to reassure the pirate captain. "We ain' gon' let nuthin' happen t' 'em. Y'all jus' trust us gator boy-os."

"We guarontee." Roughneck assured him.

The gators paused near the water, rolled it around their hands while spinning, and unleashed blasts of water that nailed various turtles or mushrooms. 

"Uh, thanks..." Zy managed as he witnessed the gator-men working in unison.

"You bet'cha."

"STOP TALKING AND GET IN DA FuCKING PIPE!" Livio shouted. This one was far smaller than the other. The brothers nodded at each other, and then jumped in first. While falling they started complaining in some foreign language Zy didn't quite recognize.

"Welp, down we go! Sorry Koaj!" Zy offered before leaping in after them, his scarf flapping fiercely before the young beam-man started plummeting down the dank hole into Oda knows where. 

*"For treasure~!*"​


----------



## Cooli (Apr 11, 2013)

*Devereux Jackson|Stone Gate City, South Blue*

*Arc II - Old Friend, New Enemy*


It had been two days since Jackson set out from Baterilla, leaving the defeated Captain Kenjo to the hands of the townsfolk. He heard sometime after, that the Captain mysteriously disappeared and someone new came to take Kenjo's place. After sailing across the open Blue, Jackson arrived at a city called Stone Gate. What is unique about this city is that it is surrounded on all sides by a large wall. The only way in or out of the city is by traveling through the enormous stone gate. It is said that due to the size and weight of the gate, not even the strength of 1,000 men can reopen it should it ever be closed, though this could just be an exaggeration. Nevertheless, the citizens of Stone Gate see to it that the gate stays open, or risk being imprisoned inside forever.

But none of this mattered to Jackson. He was just here to gather supplies . . . or at least that was the plan.

Bastard! Jackson yelled as he pounded away on some guys face.

"H-HELP! SOMEBODY!? HEL-BLARGH!"


_10 minutes earlier . . ._


Jackson stood outside of the city, gazing at the large monument of an entrance that stood before him. But what Jackson was feeling while he looked upon the large stone gate was not shock and awe, no, all he could think about was why in the world would someone build something this ridiculously huge? The mere sight of the gate annoyed Jackson.

"Welcome traveler!" called out a man sitting behind the desk of an information booth. "I take it by your expression, this is your first time visiting our grand city?" though grand isn't how Jackson would have described it.

I'm just here to get some supplies.

"Well then Mart Wally's is where you want to go. He's got the cheapest deals on all common goods." the man bent down to get something from underneath the counter. When he popped back up, he placed a map on the counter. "What you'll need to do is take this route until you get to Main Street. Shouldn't be hard to find the place once you get there."

Jackson took the map and proceeded on his way.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 11, 2013)

*Arya Deward
North Blue
Mount Neverest*​
Safehaven?​
Other than a quick remark about how awesome his dojo was, he didn't really say anything else. Which was odd, considering how much of a show-off he was earlier. Maybe he was hard at work with direction. She was far too stubborn to openly admit her bad sense of direction. Her early years came to mind, where she got lost in her own backyard.

A sudden pause in the harsh winds made her body tense up and ready herself for anything. Then the eyes. She froze where she stood, letting Ryu walk ahead. She wanted to say something, but the howling winds would only sweep her voice away before it reached him. The tremors made it quite clear what was afoot. 

"Psych.." she whispered, calming all her muscles to the point of almost being blown away by the blizzard. However, she was unable to calm herself for just that reason, so any psych attack will have limited effect. About 60 percent efficiency.

The fuzzy beast was running towards her, barraging the snow with it's thick muscular legs. Raising it's arms to strike, Arya doesn't move until the hand is almost upon her.

*"..KAME!"* she screams out, crushing the chest of monster with a single strike. The attack lasted for a fraction of a second, but she was still far from mastering psych, so her hands still shook from the attack, and the strain on her body was tremendous. Swiftly, she ran to the location Ryu was..or at least where she thought he was.

Another beast came upon her, arms to the sky, fliling them in her direction. The snow and winds would have made it a challenge to see them if she hadn't  training to make every situation an advantage. Unlike most dojo's, the Dewards train for any weather, handicaps and disadvantages. 

Assult after assult, she pushed the beast back, until it crashed into the boulders. The aftereffects of her first attack lingered still. Too much power in far too little time. It strained her muscles with about the same force as a two hours sparring match with her brothers. Her "psych" style was truly powerful, but mastery took time.. 

Those fluffy attackers just kept on coming, swinging their arms like they where sticks. She managed to keep them on on arm's length. Which meant nothing against these guys. After knocking out a couple more, the other started to back away. When the break out into a run, she turned to see a much larger fuzzball. It was a frightening sight. 

"Well don't just stand there. Bring it. I've got breasts to grope." she heard Ryu say on the other side of the beast. It was facing him, so if she timed this, she might get in a good strike before it figures out her presence.

"Tiger Stance."

The beast readied himself for an attack on Ryu, while she waited for it to get off guard. If she managed to do this, it's size didn't matter. It would fall before getting one strike on Ryu.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 11, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue*

*Mount Neverest​*
*Momma Ice​*
Who would've thought that Arya was so close? The protectors of the Mount Neverest were far larger and fiercer than the woolly snow men they beat up earlier. If she pulled off the blow she was planning what happened next might've been avoided... but right as she spied a stealthy opening another larger, hairier, and scarier beast caught sight of her. Before she could make her move it lunged from the cliff's edge to crash behind Arya at the same time that Ryu shot into dash. Ryu's sudden sprint led to him lunging into an aerial reverse turning heel kick. 

The beast's enormous arm attempted to block Ryu's accelerating kick force but the attempt was easily blasted out of the way from the power it generated. While it was reeling Ryu whirled into a second rotation that was done with a quicker snap to produce far greater power this time. He aimed at striking the creature's midsection. A resounding wallop to the stomach sent the wilder snow beast disappearing into the howling storm, the beast no longer visible. 

Ryu tried searching for Arya after but the darkness as well as the blinding snow storm impeded any efforts he could make. He took a few steps forward, knowing that somewhere she was battling from the sounds of it, but the wind caught him with a mighty gust that tossed the drifter backwards. Flipping once, Ryu utilized Unstoppable Frog to jerk himself out of being blown off of the side of the mountain.

He crashed shoulder first into packed icy snow with a jarring smack and then slid across the surface of it until roughly crashing into the mountain. Seconds passed as Ryu clambered to his feet while attempting to regain his bearings. After a split second of standing he nearly crashed onto a knee. Ryu caught himself and grimaced. His leg nearly broke kicking the monster's tough muscular body. Had he known he would've used a technique...

When Ryu heard the sound of deep pitched snarling he grinned. The cold was starting to numb everything, and even concentrating itself was becoming quite the task. Steamy little breaths came fast while Ryu turned and braved the storm to step further up the mountain. Now he'd lost track of Arya again. He didn't make it far before an overhead fist dropped like a hammer towards the top of his head. 

"Too slow..." Ryu mused as he dropped backwards, almost in slow motion, before his foot caught what would've been a devastating blow. The freezing martial artist winced from clashing with the beast's might, but still managed to muster the power to deflect it to the side gracefully. The falling creature fell forward and smushed Ryu deep into a giant snowdrift, the mound splatting.

"Homicidal Mantis!" A barrage of painful strikes sent the giant reeling as if it'd been pricked by countless needles. The beast howled, and the two erupted into a slug fest of flying limbs. Ryu evaded most of it with remarkable elegance and got the better of the exchange through explosive striking force and speed. As abominable guardian number one twirled away it fiercely swept a fist back to swat Ryu into another snowdrift.

A split second later Ryu emerged whereabouts his imprint was stamped and landed in a squat, wincing a bit but grinning. Damn he loved a good fight! Not one to miss an advantage the larger creature was upon the Salamander, a fist raised to hammer him through the ground. Spinning once for extra momentum, Salamander glided by the blow and finished his rotation by snapping his elbow which slammed into the behemoth's chest and sent it tumbling until it eventually rolled until it comically formed a ball of snow. Ryu slapped a knee, laughing at the unfortunate ball of hell now rolling off towards who gives a fuck.

"Heh, that was fun. I'll have to remember the story. Damn, my leg though..." He wiggled the injured limb and clicked his tongue. That'd be an annoyance. The warrior paid it no further mind and continued up the mountain with a grim expression. If this is just the bottom of the mountain what was waiting for them at the top? As he trekked up the snowy mountain Salamander continued searching for Arya.

The higher Ryu continued going up the mountain the colder it got and the harsher the wind blew. Despite his best efforts Salamander ended up shivering and clenching his rattling teeth that chattered. "D-d-d-d-damn it... d-d-d-id I b-b-b-bite o-off m-m-more t-than I c-could c-c-c-chew t-this t-t-time? N-n-o, s-shake i-i-it off! Y-you're the g-greatest, Ryu. K-keep repeating it until you reach the top. The greatest. The greatest in the world."

After marching endlessly due to a lack of view of anything ten feet ahead of him Ryu reached the legendary Dragon's Cave. It took him longer than one might expect due to the hazardous climate and his, er... directional issues. Ryu's body was nearly covered in ice by the time he arrived. He felt chilled to the bone. He could barely twitch despite the coldness lessening, much less walk. Still, he made a promise and he was damn sure going to keep it. Ryu inched into the dark cave cautiously... but the deeper he got the more an ebbing glow made him feel as if he was trying and failing to catch someone with a lamp.

The footsteps outpacing him could eventually be heard stopping. Wait. A dim glow and light footsteps...? Was this really a dragon? The distant walking started again and Ryu quickened his approach. He would catch whoever this was and put an end to his madness! Perhaps this was some grand wizard. The one that summoned the dragon! The closer he got the more annoyed Ryu became. No dragon could fit in here anyhow. The walls were too close together. He rounded a corner in the narrow passage only to see a bizarre old man sitting and getting drunk, his lamp beside him.



"Durhurhurhur! So I says to 'em! *Hiccup* That'll be two shots for me and... *Hiccup* none for you!"

Beside the old man was a weathered dragon kite. The elderly drunk spoke to his kite, which looked as if it'd been through some hard times. Somehow, despite the many storms it'd been through, it was still in one piece. So this was the mysterious dragon?!

Hey buddy! Names Chuck! You wanna drink?!" Chuck happily asked.

"What in the hell is wrong with you!? Why are you flying this stupid kite in the storm? No, _how_ are you flying kites in a storm?!" Ryu demanded while resisting the urge to smack the old guy around.

"Buddy... *Hiccup* m-mah kites are made of... tough stuff! *Burp*" The old man's fist bashed the cave floor before his eyes swirled. It was difficult to see with all of that gray hair blocking one's view. When Ryu relaxed Chuck started slapping the rock and laughing hysterically. "Made of tough stuff? Rocks? GET IT?! DURHURHURHUR!"

"..." Ryu sighed, and dropped down with his head bowed. "I don't usually drink. It isn't my style. I'll make an exception this time. What the hell, old man. Pour me one."

"Assat spirit!"​


*Hours later...*














"Soh urh shurs t' 'um...! Bish! Issha Shashamonduh! WHURM!" Ryu swung his fists in awkward directions, displaying his might by beating the ever-loving shit out of the air.

"Yeah! Dat's da way! *Hiccup*" The old man threw some encouraging punches as well.

The cave had many openings and winding but conjoining paths that all met in the large area the old man sat at. Closer to the bottom of the mountain Momma Ice stood with a giant club( a tree ) she dragged while the ground shook with booming tremors at every heavy step she took. She was going to smash the ones that hurt her little darlings to bits...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 11, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[Down the Rabbit Hole and to the Other Side of the Looking Glass]​
[Tripping]










​
It hadn?t even been five minutes since Zidane went to check on Kane when all hell decided it wanted to break loose. It was distant at first, like silent thunder as Dragon?s horde approached. Cyrus, having enhanced hearing, is the first to realize something is up. Looking to the horizon he pulls a hand to his face to shade his eyes against the sun.  ?What is that?? he asks no one other than himself. He couldn?t make out anything other than a cloud of darkness that seemed to spread like a plague. Tugging on Rebecca?s shirt he points toward the Horizon,  ?Do? you? have any idea what that is?? is asked. Rebecca scratches her chin her eyes narrowing on the distant darkness.  ?A storm, maybe?? she questions aloud. 

The Moretti brothers turn their gazes too, but they start to sweat bullets, weary grins spreading across their greasy lips. That wasn?t an approaching storm, well not in the traditional sense. Dragon had opted to take the preemptive strike and attack first. 

Cyrus scratches the back of his head, what was he seeing? From the spreading darkness shapes started to take form? Mushrooms and ? turtles with ? wings?? Rubbing his eyes with balled fist he blinks once or twice before tuning his gaze back to the sky line,  ?Are you seeing what I?m seeing?? Rebecca asks,  ?If it?s flying fungi and turtles? then yes.? is the reply as the two looked at one another. Snapping his gaze toward Bazoo Cyrus scratches his chin,  ?Bear, are you smoking something so strong it?s giving us a contact high?? is asked, Bazoo gives the Hare-man a confused look.  ?Nope, those bastards took all my drugs with Zy?s treasure ?. Oops? he laughs a wavering smile crossing his lips.

Cyrus? ears fell to the left of his head, and turned back to the skyline as the storm of what he thought was a drug induced hallucination got even closer to the small business.  ?That?sah no trip, you bet!? the older Moretti states,  ?Nope, that?sah Dragon?s airborne troops!? Livio adds ducking behind his bigger brother in a fit of cowardice.  ?If we live through this? Cyrus start as he pulled the Sword of Hattanzo to a fighting stance,  ?I will personally kick both of your mobster?,  ?Plumbers motha fuckah!?,  ?Retards asses from here to Timbuktu.? is finishes as he draws himself into a ready stance.  ?Don?tcha worry.? the big man states, looking to the skies he gets a devilish look in his eyes, these were good odds for any Mafioso posing as a plumber any day of the week, maybe twice on Sunday.

As they prepared to start a fight, Zy emerges from the house; his expression said all they had just minutes earlier. He looked sick, as if he had eaten something that disagreed with him 

Livio pulled a hand to the sky after explaining to Zy where they, the invasion force, was coming from and stated the obvious,  ?I suggest ? RUN!? he didn?t even wait, busting into a hop he runs for what appeared to be a small pipe in the distance.  ?Where in the drug induced delirium did that come from?? Cyrus asks as he trailed behind Rebecca, no one seemed to know, or cared to explain as they bounded toward it. The better question is why were they running to it instead for from it? As they advanced to Oda knew where Leatherhead and his kin showed up on the scene, falling into an array of fighting posed they assured the group that they?d let nothing pass them, nothing would harm their allies.  ?Kin protect kin, you bet?cha!? Roughneck assures a water bullet knocking a turtle out of the air as Zy followed the Moretti brothers into this? whatever it was. 

 ?Cy, why are you stopping?? Rebecca asks as Koaj and Bazoo drops into the darkness.  ?Have you ever played Cascade?? Cyrus asks cupping his chin. Of course she hadn?t Cascade was local to River Run, not many outside that small village ever heard of such a game. Rebecca merely shook her head,  ?Wanna learn?? Cyrus asks picking up the stunned creature and handing it to her. Rebecca gave him a curious look,  ?What am I supposed to do with this?? she asked as Cy looked back to the tight formations of the sky platoons. Mushroom seemed to stick with Mushroom. Turtle stuck with turtle and they stayed in tight packs before swooping down to attack.  ?Just high ball it.? is replied with a grin as Cy pointed up. Rebecca tilted her head, but decided to play along. Heaving back she tossed the turtle high into the air, Cyrus quickly follows with a lead footed spring. 

Tossing himself into a spin he lines up with a platoon of turtles,  ?Tornado DRIVER!? he yells a foot firing out with the force of a jackhammer. The shell fires off like a bullet leaving the poor occupant floating in midair in its night cloths. Cyrus paused? really? Cutting back to the chaos the shell slams into the middle ranks of the Paratroopers that Cy had targeted. Like a chain reaction shells started to fly everywhere causing more chaos and damage to the flying buzz bombers. Landing with a grin Cy turned to Rebecca,  ?That is how you play Cascade.? he states as the Gators quickly pick up on the strategy that Cy showed off.  ?Well, I suppose we need to follow Zy, so he won?t you know. Die.? Cyrus grins as he and Rebecca jump down the pipe at the same time. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2013)

*Annie/The Unnamed Crew/South Blue*

_Vesper City, Crescent Island..._
The two thugs ushered Annie through a makeshift labyrinth of rusted out machines and conveyor belts, the hulking remnants of a once thriving munitions factory. Sunlight filtered through the rows of cracked windows, casting monstrous looking shadows on the walls. Annie took a whiff of the air. The place stank of decay and mouse droppings."I thought I asked for the Ritz," Annie exclaimed. Her mother was waiting for her by a massive roll up gate, arms crossed. The woman's expression was blank and unreadable. It was almost as if Annie was staring at a different person.  Annie couldn't help but notice the great red cobra painted on the gate. There was only one company she knew which used that image. The thugs released their grip of Annie. She spun about and cracked the nearest one across the jaw, sending him sprawling on his ass. Annie shook her fist and glared at her mother.    

"You've gotta funny way of saying hello. " Annie said. "What the hell did you do with Kai and Sam anyway?" 

Mary glanced at her watch "They're alive...for now." 

"Why are you doing this? " 

The roll up gate slowly rumbled open, revealing a sprawling wharf dotted with factories. "I've always wanted the best for you Annie. Perhaps I pushed you away by wanting you to become a Marine. I'm sorry for that." Mary's expression softened. "But you're an adult now. I can't force you to do anything you don't want to. That's clear to me now. All I can offer you is a choice."  Annie watched as her mother  waved a hand to the glorious sunlight outside. "You can leave now. I'll use my influence with the World Government to make sure you're never hunted again..."

Annie sighed. Boy did that offer sound familiar. She could feel an _Or_ coming on though. Usually that was even worse then the first offer. 

"Or you can save your friends, and in the process forge a renewed bond."

Annie stared hard at her mother. "Why do you care so much anyway?" 

"You three of you remind me of an unnamed crew I once knew. At the time I thought they were an enemy to be hunted down and put behind bars." A wisp of a frown appeared on her face. "It wasn't until things were too late that I realized they weren't the enemies at all. The true enemy had been among us all along, lurking within the shadows..." 

Annie scratched her head. "You lost me..." 

Mary laughed. "Perhaps you'll understand one day." 

The thugs handed back to Annie her pack and gunbelt. Annie's mother produced a manilla file from within her coat and handed it to her. Annie looked up skeptically at the woman. "What's this?" 

"In the center of Vesper City is the South Blue headquarters of Blackthorne Industries. On the top floor you'll find a vault which contains the cure to the virus I've infected your friends with. That file contains the floor schematics and security layout of the building, everything you'll need to get in and out with minimal resistance. If you go  there now you just might be able to make it back in time."  

Annie glanced dubiously at the file. She was of half a mind to rip it to shreds and say to hell with Kai and Sam. They wanted nothing to do with her after all. Good riddance to them.  

Mary stepped to the side. "It's time to choose Annie. "Your freedom or your friends?"

Annie regarded her mother silently. In that moment she made her choice and stepped out into the sunlight.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 11, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*You go that way, I'll go this way*​











Zy plummeted until he shot beams under his feet to decelerate his fall. It was nearly impossible to make anything out in the large underground area the smelly pipe led to. Going over his choices the pirate opted to light things up with a lightly glowing hand. Everything looked like a dull blue but it was better than nothing. Zy stood and pondered how this was under the sea as well. _Interesting... so they travel from island to island with these things..._

Up ahead slowly marching mushrooms made Zy blink in confusion. His head tilted as he wondered what in the hell they were up against. Before Zy could comment the Moretti Bros. were immediately leaping into action. It was.. well, it was brutal. They was stomping on living mushrooms, squishing them to death... they were also repeatedly booting turtles against a wall until their shells cracked.

"Uh, guys..?" Zy called out to the menacing Italians as the beat the living out of anything in sight. The members of the Wrecking Crew and Cyrus arrived to watch in disbelief. They beat these things to death with extreme prejudice. Zy shrugged at the slaughter and marched ahead. Fuck it, they chose the wrong side of this skirmish.

"Suuure they aren't mobsters," Bazoo muttered with a smirk before tucking down the brim of his hat. It blocked his beady eyes as the bear contemplated what these things would taste like...

"So, where are we..?" Zy asked, arms lazily tucking behind his head. He had to admit this was more interesting than he initially expected. The movement made him wince, but he endured it. That vicious bite of Leatherhead's would be fucking with him for a bit longer it seemed...

"Jus' ahead mother fuckers!" Livio yelled, running ahead bravely now. "We gotsa stop Dragon's army from getting closer though!"

"Leave it to us.." Zy offered, hands glowing as he grinned darkly. Turtles and mushrooms were blown away as high powered beams slammed into them and burst solid bricks apart and boxes open that random gifts popped out of. He'd gotten stronger.

"YEAH!" Marcello shouted as he ate some random red flower. He was suddenly hot as hell, judging by the smoke rising from him. Running ahead the mobster scraped his feet on the ground and hurled fire at the approaching mushrooms and turtles, burning them.

"Yahoo!" Livio joined in, grabbing a raccoon suit. Bending over, the mobster rolled his ass at extreme speeds, tail eventually allowing him to hover ahead to boot and punch aerial enemies.

"Okay. What in the fuck did I smoke, Bazoo?"​
"Wasn't me, Cap'n..." Bazoo assured him, gulping.

"Hmm... well, let's be a little more constructive." Zy pointed a finger and a thin beam sizzled on the eye of a turtle troop's face. 

"ARGH! WHAT THE FUCK IS EVEN WRONG WITH YOU?!" Dragon's minion shrieked as he thrashed about, his now blinded eye smoking.

"Count yourself lucky mate. You can still see... for now." Zy warned. The turtle soldier gulped. He immediately picked up what the mischievously smiling pirate was putting down. "I'm looking for two ladies... some Pineapple... and another princess with long dark hair.."

"I... I can't tell you that... Dragon will kill me!" The turtle screamed, unable to get up from falling back on his shell.

"We won't?" Zy asked with a tilted head, a beam lightly stinging his other eye.

"ARGH! YOU'RE CRAZY MAN! A FUCKIN' PSYCHOPATH!" Howled the turtle minion.

Behind him Bazoo held up a stick of dynamite, Rebecca stomped making the ground shake, Cyrus lightly unsheathed a sword, Havok licked his harpoon, and Koaj had a tendril of blood hanging.

"Princess Pineapple is in Subpar, and Princess Alexia is on Mushroom Island. Just don't touch me. DON'T TOUCH ME." Pleaded the quivering goon.

Zy looked up as Marcello stomped on the turtle's head, crushing the head and skull to kill him. "Yousa guys would make good mobsters."

Livio lightly elbowed him and gave his brother a critical glare.

"I-Isa mean plumbers."

"Hmm... so, to keep our word we'll have to split up then." Zy realized, his arms crossed. He turned to Cyrus with an arched eyebrow and a smirk. "I guess we'll have to decide who goes with who."

"Works for me." Rebecca quickly said, lunging and hugging Cy's arm.

"I'll go with Zy..." Bazoo quickly said, already imagining the endless mushrooms he'd be able to frolic around in.

"I'mma go for da Dragon!" Marcello declared, a gloved finger aiming at the sky.

"I'mma gonna take da fuckin' rabbit.. bunny.. hare... thing den." Livio sourly said while glaring at the hare-man. He was tired of being threatened by this irregular and he was quite certain he could take his ass down with a small army.

Koaj stepped by Zy's side eventually. Everyone present assumed it was perhaps to avoid another 'fight' between the girls. Rebecca hadn't quite spoken to Koaj since their earlier incident, and things had been chaotic for the two to have a real talk.

Havok decided to go with Cyrus, who seemed to be more of a samurai or something than a pirate. "I love Pineapples." Havok blurted, and then bowed his head at the odd stares he received for his outburst.

"Welp, let's do it." Zy snapped. He wanted to get his fucking treasure and split. Oh yeah, and help that random princess bitch. Can't forget that.

"You just donna wan' go t' Subpar cos I jump higher." Livio randomly announced.

"..." Marcello opened his mouth to respond, but instead ran to a pipe and leaped into it. A dial with suction yanked him up and spit the mobster out in Mushroom Island. He twirled twice and then landed in a crouch on a vast grassy plain.



Zy, Bazoo, and Koaj landed after Marcello Moretti, and they stood side by side sizing up the remaining forces Dragon sent. Dino was already there rocking from how anxious and ready to go the beast was.

"Let'sa go!" Marcello shouted, punching at the air before running ahead.

"I guess we're following the plucky 'plumber' into hell," Zy nonchalantly said before ran forward firing beams. 

Rebecca exited near Cyrus only to see the vast kingdom of Subpar. 



"Take this!" Some weird guy in a mask throw an onion at them, which hit Livio square in the center of the chest. Livio threw himself backwards and bounced off of the ground shrieking, "Oh nooo! Oh nooo!!!" Twitching and flailing about as if he were dying, he added, "I'm done! Game over, man! Game over! Go on without me!"

Shroom was a little mushroom man with a azure blue jacket and shoes that approached the group. He shook his head and sighed before he said, "Get up, Livio. You pull this shit every fucking time I swear..."

A mistress remained bowed before King Frogger, massaging his webbed feet. Birdy rubbed a towel across his lower back as the lazy ruler rested with his head hung back. 

"The royal ass is clean your highness." Birdy informed him upon finishing.

"Thank you, your queenship." Frogger's surprisingly deep voice replied.

"Boss!" One of his masked minions shouted. "Intruders! They must be after Pineapple!"

"Shit, she was a good lay too... Oh well. I'll hang on to Pineapple for now but I hate fighting. Send word to Dragon. No, tell Mouser to go. We'll need to strike up a truce."

"An the intruders, Lord Leppelle...?"

"Take care of 'em.. send the old crew. Birdy..."

"..." The ground split as 'she' stomped suddenly, an evil smirk rising. "No worries, my king. I'll handle any intruders."

"Excellent..."


----------



## kluang (Apr 12, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Ace rushes towards Bombera and Kagami and he increase his speed as he's getting nearer the duo. As he gets nearer, Ace   clench his fist but suddenly Bombera smashes his fist on the ground and the ground explodes, forcing him to jumps upwards.

Ace looks at Bombera who is showing him his middle finger.

"Sucker."

As Ace realize what happen a boxing glove punches him and sends him crashing into the port and and roll down to the sea.

"Eat that!!!" 

King looks at Ace who crashes into the water and he look back at the Stratosphere. "What do you think you're doing?" ask King.

"Kicking your ass." says Bombera and the sound of firecrackers from his fist is getting louder.

"Stratosphere style." says Kagami and she points her Pandora Box. 

King's face turns red with anger and he throws Mr Quack on his ship. "You cannot put your hands on me!!!!" shout King.

"How'bout a foot?" says Kagami. "Boot to the head." says Kagami and Pandora Box shoots out an old boot and struck King in the nose causing him to fall flat.

"Wow, he's weak." says Kagami. King quickly gets up but Kagami keep firing old boots at his face.

"OW!!!"
"OW!!!"
"OW!!!"
"OW!!!"

"Dammit, what did Ace says when I'm in this situation." King thinks as he's bombarded by old shoes.

"Uh.... Aren't  you gonna dodge any of this?" ask Kagami.

"Or use your slow down beam?" ask Bombera.

"I remember!!! When find yourself in this situation, dodge!!!!" shout King as Kagami shoots another old boot on his head.

"Stop shooting at me!!!!" shout King.

And then Ace jumps out of the water and landed in front of King. He looks at King's face. His nose is bleeding and his left eye is swollen.

"They shoot these boots at me!!! Kill them!!!"

"Did you dodge?"

"Shut up!!!!"

Ace sighs and look back at Bombera and Kagami."He's back!!!!" shout Teri and 1-I slowly stands up.

"Round 2, gutter trash." says 1-I. He and Teri stands next to Bombera and Kagami.


----------



## DVB (Apr 12, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

"Crap, Crap, Crap, CRAP!!" Diego said as he was leaping from building to building in fear. While Diego D. Vendrix was a brave lad, he did not want to be beaten at the hands of Vash. Diego wasn't afraid of death. However, he preferred living.

Or at the very least, not dying by being dissolved by powerful acids.

"Chain Chain Spread!" Diego yelled out as he jumped in the air, did a flip and launched several chains out of his hands, with the intent of impaling Vash.

"Viper Arrows!" Vash countered with. He leaped and launched several neon green serpents through the air. They hissed and glided as they chewed right through the chains, much to Diego's chagrin.

He would need to be more clever about this. He tried and recalled what he knew about acids. He looked down as he landed on his feet and saw large bins filled with soap. Diego looked and figured it was strong stuff, used to clean streets and such.

Wait a minute...

Soaps were a base. 

Bases could counter acids...

WHile he doubted that even the large bin of soap would slow him down, it was worth a shot and it would definately cause trouble. 

"Chain Chain Cannon!"

Diego launched his chains at the bin, which caused to rocket at to an unsuspecting Vash.

------------------------------------------------------

Vash had been feeling the rush of the hunt as he chased after his prey. However, he maintained himself from falling into blood thirst. 

He was on a tight schedule and the 3 Ds he was after over in the South had higher bounties than Diego.

Though the kid was doing a good job of giving him a run for his money.  He leaped across buildings and kept launching chains at Vash, which he easily dissolved with his acid snakes. At the same time, Diego's chains served as impromptu shields which protected him from the acids.

He then saw Diego drop down to the streets. Confused, Vash followed. He then saw Diego launch at him a large tub of...

Pure soap, specfically a strong variety used to clean the streets from all the scum on it. 

Vash's eyes widened slightly before he put his arms out in front of him and prepared to defend himself.

"Acidic Coil!"

Vash suddenly emitted a greal deal of acid as a sturdy looking snake coiled itself around Vash, making him resemble something a beehive as the vat washed over and began neutralizing the acid. Not only that, it made the street nice and slippery, causing him to slip and splash acid near a fire hydrant. The hydrant began spewing water which caused the alleywat to become bubbly. 

Vash struggled to get out as he grew pretty serious and excited at the same time.

"Looks like that kid earned the right to be slayed by by signature move. But I gotta hurry... I don't have much time left. The ship is leaving in a bit and things aren't getting subtle, which means I gotta end this now," Vash said.

----------------------------------------------------

Mayor Armstrong prowled around the city as he chased the two. He figured who Vash was upon memory of his connections. He was impressed to see the rookie pirate make it so far. However, parts of the city would soon start descending into chaos. After all, a little spark can make a great fire.

The Pirate Kings are examples numero uno for that.

However, Diego would not fare well against Black Manda Vash. He was simply not strong enough as of right now. That didn't stop Diego as he resorted to clever tactics to distract Vash. Armstong reckoned that Diego would be tyring to flee the city.

Armstrong chased after Diego before leaping off the building and landed on him. "And so the tiger catches his prey..." Armstrong said in his natural suave and sophisticated tone. Diego attempted to move, but Armstrong grabbed Diego by the neck and smashed him down.

"Pirates aren't allowed in my city. So I think I will be taking the money..." he said as he tried to grab the suitcase.

"Chain Chain Kick!" Diego said as he performed a kick combined with his legs being fired by chains. It was enough to get the Mayor off. The mayor brushed himself off as he saw Diego escape.

"The hunt continues..." he murmured before he chased after, both unaware of the glowing serpentine eyes in the dark where the soapy bubbles were swallowed by a tar-like substance, who's drops corroded all that it touched.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2013)

*The Marines/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Commander Morgan Cross stomped out of the water and onto the sandy shore, carrying a half drowned marine under each arm, his armored suit rattling loudly with each step. In the distance a makeshift flotilla of rowboats streamed from the ruined hulk of the _Sea Wolf_ and towards the shore. Cross deposited his human cargo onto the sand, leaving them to the care of the medics. He turned to gaze at the once mighty battleship. There was no hope in saving her now, ravaged by that monstrous sea king. They had only  barely managed to repel the creature, losing almost a quarter of the crew in the process. Cross felt a twinge of guilt as the ocean rose up to claim the black hulled warship. The _Sea Wolf_ had been his first command at sea. "The captain should always go down with the ship," he grunted. The sad part was that a part of him truly wanted to join the ship. 

A bespectacled young lady Marine with long dark hair ran up breathlessly to Cross and saluted. "Sir." Lieutenant Jane Aubrey was still fresh out of the academy and new to his command. From what he heard she had been a rising star, a prodigy even. Cross couldn't help but wonder how in the world she got stuck with him in the ass end of the North Blue instead of some flashy appointment in the Grand Line. From what he could deduce she had most likely pissed off someone very important at High Command. If that was the case then they both had at least one talent in common. 

"Report, Lieutenant." 

"We've encountered the slaves who sent the distress call. They're holed up in a massive compound in the center of the island. The ones we spoke to claim to be the former prisoners of a man known as the Baron." 

Cross raised a curious eyebrow, unseen thanks to the faceplate he wore. The Baron was well known in the North Blue, as famous for his ability to elude detection as he was for his underworld dealings. The man's true identity was shrouded in mystery. "Could the Baron have been using this place as a base of operations?" Cross mused. How was that even possible? As far as he knew South Blue Command had deemed the island a restricted zone. Not even marine ships were allowed within ten miles of the shore (a rule which Cross had violated in his pursuit of Phoenix D. Roy). Something smelled rotten and it wasn't just the stench of burnt lobster. If that was the case then where did Phoenix D. Roy fit into all of this? 

"There's something else sir. The slaves claim to have the Baron in their custody." 

Without a moments hesitation Cross marched towards the interior of the island. "Let's go. It's time to get to the bottom of this." 

Jane fell into step beside him, her long legs matching his stride. She rested a glove hand on the ornate golden handle of a silver bladed rapier hanging from her belt. An equally exquisite looking parrying dagger hung from the other side of her hip. "What should we do about the slaves?" 

Cross shrugged. He was never a fan of the marines continued practice of looking the other way when it came to the trafficking of living beings. "I don't have a problem with them so long as they don't have a problem with me."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[The Labyrinth Calls, Vesper City]​
[Ill Tidings for the Unnamed Crew]​

[The Prizes behind Doors One, Two and Three]​
The pair of anti-nakama switched dance partners, Sam taking over the minotaur by taking a good chuck out of it's leg while leaving Kai to tango with the robot with the weapons upon weapons upon weapons. Feeling clammy all over and winded already, Kai wasn't sure how he was going to handle this in his current state. It wasn't like he was peachy to begin with, there really was only so much you could ask of even the future Pirate King. 

This was probably the worst of times to let your mind wander, but him standing there in this tough spot with nothing but his bare hands to fight with while facing opposition that was packing heat. A problem really born from a personal preference, which may or not have been instilled into him by his training in the past where the use of weapons was prohibited and therefor no attention was dedicated towards it. Any fool with a sword could be could to be lethal with it, the point was to teach a fool to become lethal with a weapon that could not be taken away from them and would not stand out. 

Perhaps that philosophy would be less likely to get you in these holes he has been finding himself in repeatedly just over the last couple of days, when you actually mastered Rokushiki among the other techniques they taught you but alas Kai wasn't anywhere near that yet. Skill and physical capabilities complimented by a Devil Fruit that perfectly complimented those would only get you so far. So far his love hate relationship with long range has been kicking his ass, and his iron boxing gloves didn't look like they would be the winning hand in this particular variation on the Rock, Paper, Scissors that was widely known as:

Iron Rock, Broken Spear, Long Sword, Battle Ax, Bull Whip, Yellow Fever.

Kai didn't like his odds with just the hand he was dealt with Iron Rock and Yellow Fever. Looked like that check list he had been working through lately, of things he needs to have before starting his crew, just got another point added to it but right now it was time for the great epic tentatively titled as: Kai Doin' Work. 

The lanky candy bar seemed to be deceptively clever, having sized up his new dance partner and the lack of any weaponry and went in to overpower him with his firepower on the close range. Seemed like the smart play, hadn't it been that it was the same for Kai as well. He was forced to stay close, and try and get some hits in without getting hit himself but beyond that he didn't have a lot of plays he could make. 

The whip lash was clearly a warm up, likely to get Kai off balance for the follow up. The Ironman would require something more spectacular than that, he remained calm and simply sidestepped the attack and let the robot come to him. He messed up with the evading the follow up attack, he had intended to catch the sword between his palms to take that one away in one move while initiating his own strike. 

The way it turned out was the worsening fever was affecting his reflexes already, nothing too bad but enough to throw you off with something complex and so timing dependant even if you had done it a million times already and could do it with your eyes closed normally. He was a splitsecond to late, and the cold sweat that dripping from every pore had made his steel hands slippery as well. 

The end result was the sword was slowed down, but went past his palms and struck Kai in the shoulder. Nothing lethal but a sword gash in the shoulder wasn't enjoyable even if you hadn't contracted a fatal case of the Herpes like he and Sam just had. No time for crying and groaning, he just went ahead with plan. Trapping the blade, though now to just minimize damage opposed to avoiding it, and slamming his elbow into the robot's chestplate to knock him off balance before following it up with a second slam with his entire weight behind it to knock the tin man over.

Whatever energy boost replenishing his stock of iron did moments ago, it was fading and his body felt heavy and somehow felt both cold and hot, wet and parched at the same damn time. This yellow fever was a killer, how you gonna do him like that Annie's Mom? 

No time for all of that now though, he couldn't let up. Taking the sword he now had in his hands and spinning it around, he slammed it down with authority straight into the chest of the robot. A shower of sparks erupting from behind that chest plate. Kai slipped up here once again, this was not a human, who was to say that a sword to the chest would put it down?

It didn't, one of it's free hands gripped Kai by the ankles and returned the favor to Kai by flipping him on his back now.

Round two was just about to start.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 12, 2013)

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[On the Trail of Pineapple]​
[Not Playing by the Rules]










​
Cyrus regarded the little mushroom man with little more than a glance as the masked creature pulled another onion from the ground; this one was a lot larger than the last and even seemed to have a smile plastered across its surface.  ?What is with this weird place?? he asks as the masked thing tossed the piece of food.  ?What are yous doing! MOVE!? Livio yells. Cyrus rolled his eyes, hoping forward with a spin,  ?Tornado Driver?? he mumbles almost embarrassed to be kicking the onion back. With a pop the onion flies back with terrifying speed slamming into the masked man?s? erm face? 

A loud plop can be heard as the masked man?s head snaps back. It takes the creature a moment to get over the initial shook of Cyrus kicking the onion back for it to react to being hit by the afore mentioned onion. Large beads of sweat fire off its head while it nervously ran about, fining the nearest ledge it hops off. Both arms out it  allows itself to fall into a spin as it fell to what would more than likely be certain death.  ?Why did it do that for?? Cyrus asks, feeling somewhat guilty for the creature jumping to its death.  ?Dem the rules.? Shroom replies while shrugging his shoulders, he was Pineapple?s advisor and spy for the Moretti Brothers. He honestly wondered sometimes why he agrees to stay in Subpar. 

By this time Livio was back up, a hand balled into a fist ?swing-,  ?Rules are RULES!? he yells his fist missing the side of Cy?s head as the Hare-man nimbly avoided the contact.  ?You?re a mobster Livio, why do you care about the rules?? Shroom asks,  ?Plumber!? Livio shouts his mustache almost curling in the process.  ?What ever, Princess Pineapple is being held captive by Frogger, if we don?t hurry?,  ?Let me guess half frog babies.? Cyrus sighs pinching the bridge of his nose.  ?That or he may eat her?? Shroom adds 

 ?No one ever said that she might be eaten? Rebecca growls, now pissed over the fact that some girl may become an entr?e.  ?Not the type of eaten your probably thinking of lady. The king is a bit of a sex fiend.? the small bipedal mushroom states walking toward the lumbering castle in the distance,  ?All this talk of food and eating is getting me hungry.? Havok blurts, but again his face turns red as the gazes of the entire group fall on him.  ?Wells guys wes betters be getting us a carpet then.? Livio states plucking at his mustache.  ?What good is a  woman?s?? 

-BANG!-

Livio?s knuckles fire off Havok?s head mostly so Rebecca wouldn?t kill the poor fellow for what was going to follow,  ?Not that type of carpet, I?m talking about the real deal.? Livio states pointing up toward the heavens, above a small round carpet floated in midair. Cyrus shook his head; will this place ever make any sense?  ?LOOK OUTS!? Livio shouts tackling Cy to the ground as a black star looking guy misses his own tackle. Rebounding off the ground the small creature slams face first into Rebecca?s chest.  ?PERVERT!? she roars the bit of her knuckles catching the creature as it floated back off the impact. 

-SLAM!!-

The Ninja Star-Man burrows a hole seven and a half feet into the ground from the thunderous attack, Livio sweat drops,  ?Whatstah matter wif Yous!? he shouts both arms flailing as he stood,  ?Yous supposes to fall down from being hit, its dem rules!? he shouts.  ?You fall!? is shouted back her fist slamming off Livio?s head knocking him to the ground.  ?Come on Cy, we have a princess to save.? she mumbles helping Cyrus from the ground.  ?You okay Livio?? Shroom asks as a large bump pushes from the mobster?s head.  ?Mamma-Mia? is moaned as he is helped to his feet by Havok,  ?I would say watch your mouth around the lady, but I think you?ve already seen why? Havok whispers in Livio?s ear. No shit is what the plumber thinks as he dusts himself off.  ?Any plan to get us a ride bunny?? is growled. Cy tilted his head, yup he nods before bounding high into the air.

Livio?s jaw hit the dirt as Cy high jumped way over the carpet where it floated. Sitting on it was a small flightless bird and Cyrus sighed, hopefully this one wouldn?t commit suicide.  ?Tornado Driver!? Cy states as pulling the carpet at the same time. The tip of his toes slam into the birds head sending it rocketing toward the ground, ?I REGRET NOOOOOOOTTTTTTTHHHHHHHIIIIIINGGGGGGG!? it yells before slamming a floating log in two.  ?What has I tolds you abouts dem rules?? Livio asks as Cyrus lands.  ?Does it really matter? I got the carpet didn?t I?? Cyrus replies unfurling it. Letting it go it hovered just a few feet off the ground, it wasn?t very large. There would be no way all five of them would fit.  ?Well, since you have a problem with how Cyrus got this one, we?ll take it and you can find your own.? Rebecca states firmly grabbing Cyrus by the arm. With a tug the two are on the small round rug.  ?Well, if yous going to be that ways, I?m not going to tell yous that?s yous has to uses the D-pad to uses its.? Livio huffs folding his arms over his chest. 

 ?D-pad, you mean this little cross looking thing in the center here?? Rebecca asks pointing to a small cross with arrows engraved in it.  ?Up, down, left and right?? Cyrus questions as Livio slumped his shoulder in defeat.  ?That?s it, and don?t worry. I have a carpet or two under my hat.? Shroom states pushing his hands under what Cyrus thought was his head.  ?That?s that then!? Havok shouts in victory as Shroom hands him a flying carpet. Rebecca cautiously steps on the up arrow, but with a little more force than the bird ever could and she and Cyrus rocket toward the heavens at break neck speeds. Shroom rubbed his nose,  ?Maybe I should have told them that the controls are weight sensitive.? he ponders aloud. Livio laughs slapping his knees,  ?Naw, they haves to learn on their own!? he states wiping a tear from his eyes. He finally felt like he had one up on Cyrus. 

 ?Shall I drive Livio?? Shroom asks jumping on the rug they were going to share.  ?You know I can?t drives theses things.? is the reply as the skinny mobster hopped on. Shroom just rolled his eyes.  ~


----------



## Cooli (Apr 12, 2013)

*Devereux Jackson|Stone Gate City, South Blue*

*Arc II - Old Friend, New Enemy*


After walking for a short time, Jackson reached his destination, but when he entered the store and saw the prices, only one thing crossed his mind, _"Cheap My Ass!"_ Everything in the store was overinflated, and a downright rip off. Jackson would rather try his luck someplace else, but as Jackson was existing the store, he was ran over by someone darting out the store in a hurry.

"THIEF! THIEF! SOMEBODY STOP THAT MAN!" yelled one of the employees, but Jackson couldn't blame the poor sap. If Jackson was desperate enough, he probably would have taken what he wanted and ran as well. However, as Jackson stood and dusted himself off, he noticed something was missing. He quickly patted himself down, checking every crevice of his person, but to no avail. His wallet was gone, and there was only one possibility that popped into Jackson's mind.

BASTARD!!! Jackson yelled as he darted out the store after the thief, and in the process, knocking over the employee who was standing in the doorway. As he rubbed his head and the dust had cleared, the employee noticed something laying on the ground in front of him.

Elsewhere, Jackson had caught up to the thief. Asshole! Give Back What You Stole! yelled Jackson as he gave chase to the thief.

"GAH! Why are you after me!?" yelled the thief.

Don't Play Dumb! Give It Back!

"I Don't Know What You're Talking About!" the thief started picking up random items, and throwing them at Jackson, to try to slow Jackson down, but this only made Jackson angrier. "TAKE THIS!" yelled the thief as he turned around in a last ditch effort and planted a watermelon over Jackson's head. The two paused for a moment. A sweat drop rolled down the thief's face as he looked at Jackson. The watermelon was wrapped around Jackson's neck, with small pieces of watermelon and juices running down Jackson's face. After a piece of watermelon rolled down Jackson's glasses and a crack appeared in the lens, all hell broke loose.

I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!! yelled Jackson.

"I'M SSOORRRYYYY!!!!!!" yelled the thief as he started running away again. Jackson on the other hand proceeded to pick up the fruit stand and chuck it at the thief. The stand landed just next to the thief, shattering into pieces and sending pieces of fruit everywhere.

"AAHHH! You're Crazy!" yelled the thief, but before he could get over the shock of the first stand being thrown at him, a second one was already on its way. This continued until the two had reached the open plaza at the center of the city. This time, the stand had a bunch of kitchen supplies on it, and when it landed, a skillet went flying into the back of the thief's head, knocking the thief to the ground.

Bastard! Jackson yelled as he stood over the thief, and began pounding away on the guy's face.

"H-HELP! SOMEBODY!? HEL-BLARGH!"

Jackson continued to beat on the guy, even after his face had become a bloody mess. It wasn't until someone grabbed Jackson's wrist, that the beating stopped. Jackson quickly turned around to see who the fool was that wanted to interfere with his business.

Hey, I think that's enou . . . EH!? JACKSON!? but because of the momentary drop in guard, the newcomer received a fist to the center of his face GWAH! the person stumbled back a bit holding his nose Wait! Wait! Jackson! It's me! It's me, Zane!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 12, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*Drug Addict's Paradise*​
Zy's fancy footwork and expert sharp shooting allowed him to down multiple enemies at once. The mobster Marcello took the role of tank, bashing anything and everything that got in their way. Koaj worked her magic with daggers, only to exploit the blood she drew. Dino ... ate things and shitted out eggs or something? Bazoo threw sticks of lit dynamite and hid behind the nearest giant mushroom until they exploded.

It was quite simply a stomping on the side of the good, one that left fallen brown mushrooms and unconscious or dead turtles. Zy nudged one of the deceased turtles with a foot before shaking his head.

Shroomsworth ran up to the small group of 'heroes' before bowing in respect and appreciation. "Oh, Marcello! Thank goodness you're here..."

"It'sa nothin'. I brought mah sidekicks." Marcello explained, a hand sweeping to the side to gesture at the eccentric looking pirates.

"Hey, 'plumber'. The hell are you on about? We aren't your side kicks. Don't talk that way about your superiors, asshole." Zy cut in with a sneer.

Koaj also objected, while Bazoo searched about for some exotic mushrooms. While searching he wolfed down whatever colorful shrooms he saw, inhaling them with the fury of a drug addict. He went on a sudden frenzy before the others could discover him. He chomped away, nomming and stuffing his traveling pack with as many mushrooms as he possibly could. The 'magical' shrooms left him seeing all types of bizarre shit in the middle of chewing. The psychedelic trip he suddenly went on left Bazoo making all sorts of weird beeping sounds while rolling side to side on a meadow.

Zy found Bazoo and sighed. He let a foot tap on his head. "Figures. Should've just let him go with Cyrus."

"You think?" Koaj agreed, poking the bear's furry head.

"It'sa jus' a little shroomy. Come on! Let'sa go!" Mario encouraged, an arm waving to boost morale before he ran along. He jumped onto Dino's back suddenly, and punched the lizard brutally across the back of the head. Dino's tongue flapped out, catching a turtle and gulping it down.

"..."

"Wow."

Zy hefted the bear onto his shoulders with a grunt, showcasing some of that rarely displayed raw strength as he trudged along. Their first stop? The Mushroom Palace. Shroom guards stood with spears and armor. They nodded at the approaching group of strangers, and Zy offered a lazily swept salute in return. 

"So, from what we've heard from our reports Pineapple is missing. She's actually captured by Frogger Leppelle, not Dragon." Shroomsworth explained as he paced back and forth nervously. "Shroom went to rescue her on his own..."

"It'sa okay. I sent more of my side kicks to help da guys out." Marcello assured him, a hand patting his bulging tummy. I'mma gonna help these guys rescue _their_ princess."

Shoomsworth turned to face Zy, Koaj, and the drooling Bazoo who oddly laughed out, "Hue hue hue hue...". 

"Well... there are eight worlds and castles you need to search through for her." Shroomsworth started, and flailed when Zy turned to go. "WAIT!" 

"Eh? No. Fuck that. Eight worlds? What does that even mean? I'm not going through all of this shit for some chick that I'm not having sex with. Who would do something that stupid? What's she going to give me, some cake or a kiss on the cheek or some shit? No thanks. I'm done." Zy turned it down, hand flailing. "Just point me in the closest direction of your treasure caves, please."

Koaj laughed at Zy's antics, before shaking her head. Welp, that was that. 

Marcello discreetly wiped away a tear. In a sulking voice he huffed out, "It'sa _noble_.. not stupid..."

Turning to point an accusing finger at Zy's back he shouted, "Youa promised! What sorta man turns his back on a promise?! You havea no loyalty as a man!"

"..." Zy froze, and twitched. His mother's voice filled his thoughts as Zy recalled what it meant to be a Roberts. A finger rubbing at his nose, Zy muttered, "Fine, let's go save this bitch."












They went to work running through the first area. It was a vast meadow with several random hovering bricks that Marcello eagerly smashed apart. Occasionally drops would spring out that he'd 'eat'. It'd provide an unnatural effect that would assist Marcello in his efforts.

"How is this even happening?" Zy asked while ducking the flying chunks of brick Marcello gingerly burst apart.

"It'sa simple... Da Architect makes 'em an' I bust 'em open!" Marcello explained.

Zy frowned, realizing almost immediately that this must be some Devil Fruit at work. Who could've done it? What had he eaten? His thoughts were gone when a ricocheted shell came spinning his way. Zy yelped and jumped over it, as did Koaj and Bazoo who was finally coming out of his drug-induced trance.

As they made it to the end of the odd little world Marcello let out a cry of triumph and grabbed a flag, fist pumping the air at his success. Marcello threw his head back and shouted at the heavens, "It'sa goal! I got an extra life!"

"You know what, I'm not even gonna comment. Too easy." Zy managed while walking around the flag pole along with Bazoo and Koaj.

Then it was back underground through one of those odorous pipes that stunk from bodily deposits. Landing in the disgusting darkness, Zy sighed and pinched his nose while Koaj covered her face and Bazoo vomited. "Oh Oda, oh Oda! What'd I just step in!?" 

"Toughen up! It'sa time to do this!" Marcello barked before charging ahead fearlessly.

The plumber leaped, preparing to enter a large pipe but a massive red head with thick lips and spikes sprung out, head swerving in a sassy manner. 

"It'sa you... MOVE!"












Marcello kicked the floor, balls of fire flying at the enormous man-eating plant. A root slapped it out of the way, the massive spiked tendril sending Marcello hurtling into a wall, before falling unconsciously to hovering bricks.

Zy's jaw lowered. "Koaj, go ahead. Bazoo carry the mobster..."

As the two started to run an enormous tentacle slammed downward. Koaj tossed a dagger to cut it open, and a paralyzing gas shot out immediately slowing her movements. Bazoo waited, hiding and shaking with Marcello.

"Bimu Bimu no...FAN!" Zy shouted, and seven rotating blue blades fanned away as much of the fumes as possible. "Bazoo, go!"

The plant laughed as they ran for their lives. 

Zy scowled and ran forward, blue spheres covering his hands before he swept his arms in the direction of the giant plant. It didn't have eyes, but it definitely had some sort of sensing. Brightly glowing beams zapped the massive plant in the laughing mouth, smoke rising as it thrashed about furiously.

Bazoo nodded, scooped up Koaj next and continued running. They'd make it to the next pipe while leaving Zy behind to deal with the now pissed off plant monster. "Your ass is grass." The saucy plant worked, a root smashing out of the ground to snatch and squeezed Zy's legs together. 

"Bimu Bimu no... SHIELD!" A sphere of beam energy expanded on all sides of Zy with low heat, to push himself free rather than destroy the roots. He learned that from Koaj... he'd have to thank her later. Flipping into a somersault while still spinning after freeing himself with a rotation, Zy landed on one of the higher bricks and struck a fighting pose.

"Bring it on!"

Dino, meanwhile, ran back and forth in a small ditch as if clueless on how to escape. A tear slipped down the confused lizard's face as it kept running... hoping... someday... Marcello returned to rescue it.


----------



## DVB (Apr 12, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

"Chain Chain MACE!" Diego shouts as he has his chain fire and attach itself to a nearby garbage can and throw it at Mayor Armstrong, only for the tiger man to swipe it away. Diego had been running across the city and causing quite a ruckus as he tried to chain-link whatever he could at the mayor.

Mayor Armstrong decided he had enough of these games and leaped onto the buildings before leaping off and clawing Diego. Diego yelled in agony before he grit his teeth and used Chain Chain Fist to punch the tiger man.

"You're good at this, boy. But I am afraid this game of cat and mouse is over. I run this town you see, and I am afraid you are out of time," Armstrong said before he cracked his knuckles. 

Diego grit his teeth. "I'm gonna become King of the Pirates, I can't afford to lose here and now," Diego said as he crossed his arms before getting ready. He needed to end this battle between them.  The Mayor growled before he began lunging at Diego, growling and snarling. 

?Chain Chain?? Diego shouted before he fired his fists at Armstrong. Surprisingly, he caught them and gave a toothy smile.

?So much for that attack,?

?You fell for it,?

The golden eyes of Maximillian widened as Diego rocketed at him. He used the chains to pull himself at the tiger man. He leaned back and gave a whopping headbutt at the mayor. Furthermore, chains were around his head for extra damage and protection.

?REVERSE HAMMER!?

Maximillian let go of Diego as he held his face. He was furious right now, but he also had trouble standing from the damage to his noggin. Diego smiled and thought it was over. However, the sounds of dripping and steaming along with a certain stinging odor filled the air. Diego and Max turn to see an acid-covered Vash standing there.

?I gotta say, not a lot of guys earn my respect. Consider it an honor and privilege to die by this technique?? Vash said before his eyes widened again and the acid around him began changing into a tar-like black color. He then cleared his throat before he spoke.

?Signature Move: BLACK MAMBA!!!?

Vash then opened his mouth all the way. Diego stared inside and saw it was a pitch-black color before a large tar-like acid began forming into the form a large black snake, which hissed at him. It then lunged at him.

Diego managed to avoid it. 

Barely.

The large black acid snake burned and dissolved the building behind Diego as a hot knife through chilled butter. Diego gulped before he used his chains to begin escaping.

?You will not escape, man of D!?

Vash began emitting more black acid from his mouth until he merged with his black acid snake, which then began to slither and strike after Diego. The Mayor watched in anger before he began giving chase. He realized that Vash was with the W.G. and that meant, he really couldn?t be blamed. 

The Mayor figured the blame could be placed on Diego regarding collateral damage.

He was a pirate after all. 

Vash?s rational sense gave him only precious seconds to realize he needed to end this quickly. He attempted to strike Diego to dissolve him into goo. Despite his speed though, Diego managed to avoid through agility.

Diego chain-linked from building to building in desperation to avoid the black snake of acid. It was about the size of a dragon parade float, but it was wreaking havoc as it chased Diego throughout the city and chewed through many buildings.

Diego ended up crashing into a restaurant. He saw there were a few patrons there. Two of them caught his interest. One was a swordsman, and the other was a cook. He then saw the wall dissolve behind her?

?WATCH OUT!?

Diego used his chains to save Dimitrix from the black snake, which just emeged from the wall.  From the mouth, oozed Vash who stared at Diego.

?The game is over, Diego D. Vendrix,? Vash said, his back turned to the swordsman known as Drayek. He could give him a surprise attack.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 12, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|Unaffiliated|East Blue*

Lil' Wano

Glorious Bastards

3 months ago

Having gotten his hands on the information needed, it was time for Kai to make use of another set of skills he acquired in that hellhole on Agoge. At least he got something out of it, he had gotten a chance to pus interrogating skills to use a moment ago and now that he knew which farm contained the hostages, it was time for him to put his stealth and detection skills to use.

He was dealing with Nihonese ninjas after all, that wasn't like dealing with your average ninja in orange suits. He didn't pay much attention to the theoratical classes part of the CP0 education but even despite his brief stay in the country, he became all too familiar with Nihon a few years back.  Though their skills eventually spread out to the Blues, the Nihonese ninjas functioned as a secret police. From what he learned the CP0 education program was heavily inspired by the ninja clan model of Nihon, kids were raised to be specialized warriors. 

"...." 

So he had crept up to the farm he had been directed to, the barn painted in the colors of the Xingese flag had a hidden storm shelter below it and this is where the Xingese warriors had hidden those too weak to participate in the battle. The Nihonese apparently discovered this and took it over, now essentially bunkered up with plenty of hostages to use as both as a shield and weapon in this battle.

The thing that puzzled him was, that as he scanned the surroundings of the barn....... He saw a handful of items that were trying so hard to blend in, that they really did the opposite. A bush in the middle of the dirt road leading to the barn, a pile of hay with smoke coming out it and a blanket with carrots and a cartoon bunny on it in the middle of a carrot field. 

Well it looked like he was actually dealing with amateurs here, the fact that Kai used a horse and some carrots he plucked to shield himself from view while he sneaked towards the barn and entered it without detection.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2013)

*The Marines/North Blue*

_Mandrigore Island..._
Cross stared at the emaciated and ragged excuse of a human being laying before him. The infamous Baron of the North Blue had been reduced to nothing more then a drooling vegetable, staring upwards with a hollow, glassy eyed expression. It looked as if the life had literally been drained out of him, nothing left but skin and bones, and yet somehow, he was told, the man was responsible for much of the devastation around them. Cross glanced at the slave boy named Isham. He couldn't help but notice the familiar tricorn hat that the boy wore, a few sizes too big. "You say this man's name is Balthazar Montegue?" 

Isham nodded tentatively. "Yes sir. That was his real name. Everyone else called him Baron but we on the island knew him as Lord Montegue."

Something tugged at the recesses of Cross's memory. "Where have I heard that name before?"   

"Montegue was the name of one of the original great houses of Mariejois," Jane replied. His second in command crouched beside the Baron, gazing at him with a discerning eye. "Didn't you pay attention in history class sir? Balthazar was the last scion of House Montegue. He was seduced by Helen Swann and attempted to eliminate his fellow noblemen in a bid for power." 

Cross grunted audibly. He never much cared for history lessons. He was only an infant when the Great Massacre of Mariejois had occurred. "Sounds vaguely familiar," he muttered. Whatever the case, this situation had just taken a very unexpected twist. "So you're telling me that this guy is actually a long lost World Nobleman?" 

Jane nodded. "It would appear so, but by all accounts he died during the massacre. Don't ask me how he got here." 

"That's a story best left for another time," a smarmy voice interjected. 

Cross glanced over his shoulder, surprised to see a Marine Commodore along with a phalanx of black suited men and women. Cross stood up and offered the Commodore a curt nod. "Commdore Nezumi. This is certainly a surprise. When I called for backup I didn't expect to see you here."   Cross glanced at the black suited agents. He knew Cipher Pol when he saw them. "And with friends no less..." 

Nezumi flashed Cross a knowing grin. "This sounded like a case that might be just a bit out of your depth Cross." He paused and glanced at the Baron. "And apparently I was right. From this point on I will be personally handling this operation. Cipher Pol will transfer the Baron back to the custody of the World Government." 

A blond haired agent stalked past Cross and towards the Baron. He wore sunglasses, his shirt and tie undone, a lazy smile on his face. Cross stepped in front of the mans path. "I want some answers first," Cross said. They locked eyes. A look of bemusement appeared on the agents face. "Mind getting out of my way?" The other agents reached within the folds of their black jackets. Jane shot up to her feet, hand resting on her rapier. 

"I didn't catch your name?" Cross asked the agent. 

"Bogart. Alistair Bogart." 

"Cross, what the hell are you doing?!" Nezumi exclaimed. 

The tenor in the Commodore's voice was all the confirmation Cross needed, the beads of sweat appearing on the man's brow, the sudden fidgeting. So the rumors about Nezumi were true. "How much did it take for the Baron to buy you off? I'm just curious what the going rate is these days."

Nezumi's face twisted into a mask of rage. "How dare you hurl such accusations at me. I'll have you know that my honor is beyond reproach. Pick your next words carefully Commander. I could have you swabbing the deck of a marine garbage scow!" 

Cross was of a mind to knock the Commodore flat on his ass. Wouldn't be the first time he had done such a thing to a superior officer either. Sadly he was at the man's mercy. Nezumi controlled the purse strings in this region and without him Cross wouldn't be able to secure a new ship. "I'm sorry Commodore. I take back what I said."  

Nezumi nodded with a cocksure grin. "You damn well better be sorr-"

*BLAM!* 

Cross's metal plated fist collided against Nezumi's face, making an audible bone crunching sound. The blond haired agent laughed aloud as the Commodore hit the ground like a fallen oak, not even making a move to defend him. Cross loomed over Nezumi and ripped away the many medals from the man's chest. All of them unearned no doubt.  "What you are is a traitorous piece of shit who doesn't deserve to wear that uniform."  Cross stalked away and motioned towards Jane to follow. Then he remembered something suddenly and paused mid stride, turning towards the slave boy, Isham. "I can see that Phoenix D. Roy got to you boy. You want to be a pirate like him? Then be prepared to deal with men like me."  Cross spun about on his heels and left the boy with that final message.   

Jane maintained a healthy distance from Cross, occasionally glancing at him with a wisp of a smile. "For a second there I thought you might be able to restrain yourself," Jane said finally.  

"You almost sound happy that I didn't." 

Jane laughed. "I was just about to hit him myself."


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 12, 2013)

*North Blue/G-2*

The majority of the Vilko pirates had been pulled aboard G2's marine vessel. They had managed to cling to what was left of their ship until now. The men were soaked with about half of them unconscious as they were brought aboard. Each pirate was immediately placed in shackles and sat down on the deck. 

Bannon had, meanwhile, fallen asleep on a lawn chair he brought along for the trip, an open magazine resting on his face.  A disinterested looking marine approached him, The name "G-2" printed on his cap. "Sir. That seems to be all of them." he said in a droning voice. 

Bannon rose from his chair, the magazine sliding off his face. "Hm? Oh good job, Petty Officer Henrikson." Bannon passed Henrikson and approached the pirates. "Alright, care to explain where your captain is?"

_"Dead, I assume."_ one of the pirates coughed out. "You...you killed him?" 

_"No, some crazy robot did."_ 

Bannon leaned in close. "Don't make up stories." _"No, it's true! The captain was gonna get some big reward for bringing in this robot for some group of rich guys in the Grand Line."_

*"Yeah, the cap' said we'd have it made once the job was done!"* Bannon turned around and looked up at the sky. "We're lucky we got to go outside today. It's a nice day."

*"LISTEN!"* Bannon turned around. "Wait, you guys said you were attacked by a robot? Tell me more!"

_"We just did!"_ 

*"She...it...whatever. It wrecked the ship, burned it down."* 

"Burned...like with fire?"

*"YES!"*

"Sounds interesting. I'll keep an eye out. Alright, you guys can go now." Bannon turned around and was headed below deck when one of the men pulled him aside. _"Sir, we're gonna arrest them..."_

"Hm? Oh yeah, let's do that."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 13, 2013)

*South Blue, the Very Good*

The night sky was awash with a red glow as battle was met from afar. Even from their position at the back of the convoy Irving could hear the sound of cannons being fired. Part of him was thankful that he wasn't on board some unlucky ship that was a single cannonade away from sinking to the sea. A larger part of him was afraid that didn't matter, since if the plan doesn't work they'd all be dead anyway. So he sat there anxiously, waiting for the signal to begin. Strange, considering how resigned he was to his faith earlier, but the natural instinct to fear death was inescapable. Irving merely hoped that when the moment came his fear wouldn't stop him from doing what he needed to survive.


*South Blue, the Milanese*

Marine ships were lining up in formation, unleashing salvos of cannonballs at the _Milanese_ and her allies. Being faster and more agile than most ships, the black frigate dodged cannon fire gracefully, not even one shell glancing the pirate vessel. Blueberries' allies were not as skilled, and as a result many of them were locked in a ferocious battle against the marines, and from the looks of it few of them were going to escape this alive. 

Their survival mattered not, however. As long as they kept the marines busy they could all die for all that Blueberries cared. Most of the convoy was engaged in battle with them, even the famed battleship _Onigumo_ which was attempting to flank him and his allies and attempt to fire those dreadful incendiary shells again. Well, he wasn't going to let that happen, not if he wanted his head on a pike once his superiors got through with him. Blueberries signaled his second in command to have his ship get out of range.

*BOOM* 

Just in time, as it turned out. the _Onigumo_ sunk one of his allies in a fiery cannonade, and had they not moved away the _Milanese_ would suffer the same fate. Even luckier, his second has just reported that only 3 ships remained at guard of the convoy. It was time to strike.

*South Blue, the Very Good*

_beru beru...beru beru_

Irving dreaded the wicked grin that formed on Salome's face when her den den mushi began to ring. Everyone had changed out of their marine disguises, even Captain Marcus and his crew who were now wearing suits like everyone else. With an enthusiasm that frankly embarrassed everyone around her Salome picked up the den den mushi, almost cracking the shell as she held on it tightly while she jumped up and down.

"IS IT TIME IS IT TIME IS IT TIME."


"My lady as I said earlier we require subtlety for this mission."

"I still get to chop stuff up right?"

The den den mushi paused, Blueberries considering his words. "I shall leave that to master Irving's discretion, but first deploy the sleeping gas."

Salome's death glare bored through Irving's skull, daring him to restrain her. When Irving mused at his resignation to his fate he didn't imagine babysitting a psychotic murderer to be part of that fate. "If a threat that the gas won't stop appears then I guess you can chop stuff up."

Instead of a punch to the face as he expected, Salome merely pouted and crossed her arms. Irving took that as a sign she would cooperate.  "Captain Marcus, please position the ship as planned." 

A strong wind carried the _Very Good_ towards the closest galleon. If they weren?t flying marine colors the galleon would've sunk them already, but no one ever expected the oncoming marine ship to be full of pirates, until several canisters full of gas were thrown onto their deck.

The same strong wind that brought them close to the galleon caused the gas to spread everywhere. The entire ship was engulfed with the gas, the wind spreading towards the other convoys. Only one ship was supposed to be targeted during this mission, but this pleasant surprise meant that they wouldn't have to worry about the other ships attacking. 

Irving and the others boarded the galleon, their faces concealed by gas masks brought for the occasion. They split into groups of 3, each one tasked with a specific part of the ship. Irving's group, composed of him, Salome and Picadilly headed for one of the storage rooms, dispatching any marines they meet along the way that didn't get a lungful of sleeping gas. 

"Hurry up you mooks, we got business to do."

"We already have control of the ship, I don't think any of the remaining marines would stand a chance."

Salome cut a marine groggily trying to aim his rifle in agreement. "Yeah but the boss needs some important  thingamajig and he wants it as soon as possible."

They reached a room somewhere at the center of the ship. It was nearly empty, save for a single safe and at least a dozen guards all of whom were in no state to fight due to the gas. Still it paid to be cautious so Salome and Irving dispatched them quickly before the gas wore off. Once the coast was clear, Irving watched Salome tear the safe open with her bare hands, revealing its contents.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates*

_North Blue..._
The days passed without incident for the Phoenix Pirates. Roy got to know his crew a little better, learning their moods and habits. Izzy, it turned out, rarely ever slept, or at least put off sleep for as long as possible while working on her many projects. More then once Roy had encountered her snoring face down at her work bench, wrench in hand. As for Rip-Jaw, Roy couldn't say he understood half the things the giant fishman would spout in seemingly random streams of thought. He did, however, enjoy educating Rip-Jaw on the ways of humans, which basically consisted of Roy teaching the fishman every vice he could think of.    

Roy and Rip-Jaw sat at the rear of the ship, the only part of the deck big enough to comfortably accommodate the hulking fishman. "Full house!" Roy exclaimed, slapping his hand onto the empty crate. He opened his arms wide to embrace the small mountain of red chips. 

"I do believe this beats your hand," Rip-Jaw interjected, revealing his hand. "What was this permutation of cards called again? A straight flush?" 

Roy tossed away his cards. "Tenth straight hand you've won. I thought you never played this game before," he grumbled. 

Izzy's voice called out to them from the wheelhouse. "Guys we've got trouble!" 

Roy raced towards the bow of the ship. "What's the problem Miss Roseo?" Izzy pointed towards the horizon. Roy gaped at the roiling black storm clouds in the far distance, seeming to stretch for as far as the eye could see. It was the biggest storm Roy had ever seen. 

"Is there a way around?" 

Izzy shook her head. "Not unless you want me to take _The Dagger_ under it or over it and unfortunately I haven't finished those modifications to the ship yet." 

A wild eyed glint appeared in Roy's eyes. He thumbed his nose at the approaching superstorm as if it were merely another enemy to be overcome. "Looks like we'll just have to go _through_ it then."

An hour later they were in the thick of the storm. Hurricane force winds buffeted the ship, waves the height of tall buildings crashing all around them. A drenched Izzy kept a whiteknuckled grip on the wheel, an expression of grim determination on her face. The young shipwright knew the limits of her  ship and if she had any worries she betrayed none of them. Roy's mad laugh echoed from above, even above the howling wind. He stood at the top of the crows nest, hands raised defiantly towards the storm clouds above, smile on his face.  

"IS THIS THE BEST YOU'VE GOT?! I'VE FARTED BIGGER STORMS THEN THIS!" 

A lightning bolt struck the ship as if in divine response, louder than a dozen cannons roaring at once, blindingly bright. Roy shielded his eyes. He heard Izzy cry out below. The girl seemed to have stumbled but quickly regained her footing. Up ahead a humongous wave rose up to meet them, large enough to nearly swallow whole the Sea King they had encountered back on Mandrigore Island. Roy's eyes widened as he saw what appeared to be a pack of gigantic sea monkey's coasting along the wave, a sight straight out of a surreal nightmare. 

"HERE WE GO!!" Roy shouted. He could feel it in his bones. The monstrous wave would either make or break them. 

Roy awoke to the dazzling brilliance of a bright blue sky. He sat up slowly, gazing blankly at the debris strewn deck. The main mast was cracked in two, the upper half laying smashed over the wheelhouse. Roy shot to his feet and stumbled towards the shattered remains. "Izzy!" he cried.  A voice groaned on the other side of the mast. Roy let out a sigh of relief as a hand reached over the mast. Izzy's face appeared a second later. Her hair was matted with dried blood, bright azure eyes dazed and slightly unfocused. 

"Is the world spinning or is that just me?" she muttered groggily. 

A spout of water rose up as Rip-Jaw emerged from the surface. Apparently the fishman had fared much better then they had. No surprise there, Roy thought. One of the advantages to being built like a tank and able to breathe underwater. "Apologies for not attending to you both sooner. There was a sizable hole underneath the hull. I've managed to seal it but the fix is only temporary at best." He gazed from Roy to Izzy, muttering to himself as if in private conversation. "The male seems to have a head made of iron. No observable injuries other then minor scratches and bruises. The female, however, seems to have suffered a concussion." 

"I'm fine Rip-Jaw," Izzy replied stubbornly. She attempted to stand up but lost her balance and flopped back to the floor. "Okay, maybe I'm a little out of it," Izzy amended. 

While Rip-Jaw attended to Izzy, Roy set about the more important task of making sure that the treasure was still safe in the inner hold of the ship. He paused before heading below deck, a bright glimmer catching his eye. Roy turned about and gazed towards the horizon. The air seemed to part like a shimmering curtain, revealing a verdant forest island in the distance. Roy did a double take, blinking once then twice. He didn't have a concussion and he certainly wasn't drunk. The island was definitely real.


----------



## Genma1998 (Apr 13, 2013)

*Drayek
The Miracle Pirates- Swordsman
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit
*


Drayek was walking through the streets of East Masquerade. He had left Loguetown on a small navy vessel he had stolen a while earlier. He left, because no pirate crews there seemed to want to recruit him, and life was getting boring.

"Hey you see that poor kid being chased by the Mayor and some other guy? Poor bastard, didn't even make it to the Grand Line and is already being hunted down by the mayor."
"Yeah, but that's what you get for being a pirate. I wonder what those chains were that he was throwin' 'round." Drayek walked over to the two men sitting at the bar of a restaurant. "Sorry fellas, did I hear you say there was a rookie pirate here in town? if that's true, would you mind telling me where he is?, said Drayek, hinting at the two katanas on his back: Kiba and Inukage.
The men suddenly had a scared tone of voice, looking at Drayek. "Well, they were heading west when i saw them..." 
Thanks, I appreciate it., said Drayek with a large grin on his face. 

Drayek left the restaurant and climbed up onto a roof. After about 2 hours, he spotted a man, about his age, running away from a tiger man, throwing chains at him. (Drayek assumed that he had the chains hidden in his sleeves or something.)
Drayek observed for a while.Well it doesn't look like the pirate's fairing too well. Judging by the way this chase is going, I'm guessing they'll pass by here in about 20 minutes or so. Oh, I'll go have a drink while I wait.

Drayek climbed down from the building and entered the restaurant. There, he saw one of the cooks, a girl, about his age wearing black clothes with neon green lines on them. She had a gun and a sword on her back. Something to be careful of. He sat at the bar next to the two men to whom he had spoken earlier. They were still there, drunk. One of the men looked over to Drayek, there was obvious fear in his eyes. He exclaimed: "We gave ya the right directions man!" "Don't worry, I didn't come back to punish you. I'm just waiting for someone.", answered Drayek, smiling kindly.
"Don't scare us like that! You bastard!  The man swung his fist at Drayek's shoulder, but Drayek unsheathed his sword just enough so the man's fist made contact with the blade. The man screamed. "I wouldn't do that if I were you. Messing with the tough guys might get you in trouble. Now go home. You're drunk." The men hastily retreated out of the restaurant as everyone watched. "Two double bacon cheeseburgers please. said Drayek as if nothing had just happened.

After finishing his meal, Drayek heard loud crashing sounds outside. "Here they come." The man with the chains, Diego just entered the restaurant as Drayek saw the wall behind the weirdly dressed cook dissolve. Drayek grabbed his two katanas and was just about leap in to save her, but then... “WATCH OUT!” Chains shot passed Drayek's head and pulled the cook: Dimitrix out of the way of a black snake that just emerged from the wall. There was a man: Vash, oozing from it's mouth.
“The game is over, Diego D. Vendrix,” said Vash, his back turned to Drayek. "Yes! The perfect opportunity to gain Mr. Chain's trust! Drayek said to himself. "Two Sword Style: Double Panther's Slash!" Drayek leaped past Vash and cut him in the back twice, leaving an X shaped wound on his back. The attack sent Vash flying into a table. Drayek sheathed his swords. "Never turn your back on a sworsman. Especially not on a pirate. It could be the greatest mistake you'll ever make. Now I can tell that you're quite a bit stronger than me. So I'll be going now. LET'S GO!" he shouted the last part at Diego.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 13, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

The impact of the hammer hurt, a lot. With a crunching sound resounding in his skull, Warhammer Jones' namesake weapon collided against Elias' cheek, presumably breaking one of the bones, and sent him flying, crashing against the floor with a cold, hard slam as his body slammed with the wood. "Ouch..." He grumbled, rubbing his cheek painfully, getting up. His vision was slightly disorientated from the blow, and he was feeling a bit sore, but he was otherwise fine. This was nothing compared to his fight against The Collector, and his opponent here was packing more power than skill. 

"_Well, at the very least, it's a good opportunity to test out my new skill._" He thought to himself, and crouched down, bringing his sword into position and forcing his weight onto his legs, his eyes homing in onto his opponent. "_*GREAT STRIDE!*_" He launched himself, his feet entering a rapid sequence of movements while he himself blurred from Warhammer Jones' line of vision.

"What the fuck?" His eyes widened at the disappearance of his opponent, his arms raised up in preparation of defense.

Elias moved towards him as fast as he could, and upon closing in, swung his sword, aiming for his chest . . . but missing it completely and swinging it just above his shoulder instead. Once again appearing in his sight, Jones' face went through a series of changes, from worry, to surprise, and then to a smug grin of confidence. "Hehe, gotcha." Is said, as the huge man swung his hammer again, crashing it against Elias' ribs this time, and sending him flying back. Taking a step forward, he swung his hammer onto his shoulder and looked down on Elias. "That'll teach you to mess with the big boys, eh? Don't talk shit if you're gonna get owned so quickly, you little shit."

"That's... my line." Elias said slowly, getting up. "_Ugh_," he winced, the pain in his legs making it difficult for him to get up. "_That was a lot more tiring than I thought it would be._" Raising his sword, Elias bent into position again. "_Need to be careful not to over shoot myself. Just focus on a lunge for now..._" He told himself inside his head. That guy - Roshi - made it look so easy, just moving about like that. If he couldn't just do this one simple thing, he'd never be able to reach his goal. He knew this. 

A fire burning in his eyes, he shot forward again, the floorboard breaking slightly where the black haired swordsman flew off. Running towards Warhammer Jones, Elias moved his sword forward - in the direction of the only thing he could see - his chest. "_Blade . . ._" Contact. Before he could react, the abdomen of Warhammer Jones was pierced by a steel blade, blood trickling down his new wound and from his lips. "*Rush.*" Is uttered, as Elias removes his sword, spins around and slams the hilt of it into his throat, knocking his opponent back and then into the sea. 

Breathing in and out in deep fatigue, Elias collapsed on the floor, grateful that the fight was over. All he needed was to get him overboard. He was pretty sure he couldn't take him on in a straight fight, so he maneuvered the fight so that bit by bit he slowly forced Jones to the side of the ship, close to the sea. Enough so that one good enough hit would get him over the top. Looking down at his legs, Elias winced in pain as he tried to lift one up to try and stand back up again. Too much pain. He was pretty sure that final shoot tore something in his legs. "Looks like I'll take a nap here." He muttered, before going off to dream land.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 13, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue 
______________

What the hell was up with this island? And these people? Kane ran with the Wrecking Crew, silent for most of the time, wondering exactly this question. What was this 'eight world' business and 'extra life' stuff they were talking about? The entire island was just as weird as the people; lead pipes everywhere, levitating bricks in the middle of nowhere, giant mushrooms growing out of places they shouldn't even be growing out of and weird monster looking things. If Kane didn't know any better, he'd say that this was a dream...

But then, as usual, trouble came. As one of the freak bros tried jumping into one of the pipes, a... large plant monster shot out and quickly punched him away, knocking him onto a floating brick, unconscious before Zy ordered everybody to run. "_Fuck that._" Was Kane's first immediate thought. True men didn't run. Not from fights, not from challenges, and most certainly not from flowers. Who the hell did he think he was?

Walking up to the brick walls below Zy's flamboyant figure, Kane sighed, taking out his dai nodachi, the steel blade gleaming in the sun as he did so. He still wasn't sure what was going on with this place, but he figured he'd probably encounter more weird things in the sea - and at the very least, this was fun. Putting on his sunglasses to show that he meant business, he said, looking up to Zy: "Yo, I'll give you a hand with this." The drill-man turned his left hand into a drill. "I'll uproot this freak, and you blast it to death." He said, and ran off towards the giant plant. Roots erupted from the earth to try and stop his movements, but Kane held his drill forward and plowed through, using the considerable size of his weapon to also defend against the paralyzing poison. 

The plant, however, wasn't as dumb as Kane thought him to be. Mid-way through the flamboyant blue haired man's advance, a single root erupted from the ground and bound his feet, tying him and causing him to fall to the ground with a harsh slam. "friend." He swore, looking at his feet, as another root hovered over his body. "_*Who the hell do you think I am?*_" He roared, the roots around his feet breaking apart and snapping as his legs turned into drills. Getting back up, his legs turning back to normal, he extended one finger towards the plant. 

"Listen up, you weird monster thing." He announced, unsure of whether or not the plant was actually sentient enough to hear him. At the very least, the root above him stopped moving around so wildly, instead merely hovering. "The reputation of the Wrecker's Crew extends far and wide through the Blues. Our name makes the sea roar, and the skies cry. We've destroyed islands, laid waste to giant robots and we've fucked loads of shit up." He listed, swinging his sword onto his back. "If you genuinely think we're gonna be stopped by some mid-boss shit like you, you've got another thing coming."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 13, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[On the Trail of Pineapple]​
[Not Playing by the Rules II]

Below the group the Island of Subpar zipped by, it seemed as if they were making good time. But as was per the norm in this wacked out paradise something comes along to rain on their parade.  ?I suggest that we take the carpets down, and soon miss.? he states matching pace with Rebecca. The girl looked at the small mushroom man with a skeptical expression,  ?Now, why would we want to set down?? She asks while the wind whipped her dark hair about. Shroom smiled nervously before motioning at the ground, it was getting unexplainably closer.  ?It?s another of those pesky rules; we can only go so far on carpets before they lose their ability to fly.? the azure wearing fungus states, of course it was? 

 ?I swear.? is huffed as the group descended to a section of ground that looked hospitable.  ?Alright, letsa throw these mutha fuckahs away!? Livio yells kicking at the rug he and Shroom were riding.  ?Why don?t we hold onto them instead? Cyrus asks rolling the one he and Rebecca were riding up.  ?Itsa the rules!? the skinny plumber replied as he tossed the round carpet off the edge of the platform they were on.  ?Afraid Livio is right; these carpets are level synced, they won?t work further into Subpar.? Shroom adds with a sour grin. He obviously wasn?t happy with that fact either.  ?Still? is started as Cyrus slipped the rug into his robes,  ?what are you going on about, levels?? is asked, although Cyrus was quite sure he didn?t want to know.

 ?Level is how the doobie brothers describe it.? Shroom explains as Livio scratched his chin,  ?There are Seven areas in Subpar, with the seventh being Frogger?s castle we?ll have to navigate all the areas and negotiate their guardians before we can hope to enter Frogger?s castle.?,  ?Yous-ah means bosses motha?,  ?Close that potty mouth before I close it for you!? Rebecca growls threatening to roll a sleeve up she didn?t have. Livio sweated and ducked behind Havok, a hand firing out balled in a fist.  ?Bring it on!? he shouts behind his human shield. Rebecca was about to oblige the ?plumber? when Cyrus cleared his throat,  ?So, you?re telling me that despite you being here a while we still have to navigate through seven ?levels??? he asks as he allowed his hands to drop down to his side.

Shroom shrugged, it wasn?t his job to find the ultimate warp zone or something like that,  ?Sorry, I?m not usually the adventuring type.? he replies calmly before turning on his small feet.  ?Come on, we don?t want any unwanted half frog babies.? he muses, like things of the kind have happened before. Cyrus looked over his shoulder as Havok and Livio mindlessly followed along,  ?Just want to go back to the ship?? he asks feeling that this was a bit much for some woman that seemed to make it her business to get princess-napped and knocked up with strange creatures. And at first it looked as if she was seriously contemplating it as she rubbed an elbow,  ?No, I think we need to go, at least to keep an eye on Mr. Havok.? though the real reason is she could relate to Pineapple, unless she purposely got caught, then that simply made her a freak.

They walk for a ways, Livio making time to beat the living hell out of any poor animal or Ninja-Star man that got too close [and by to close, is meant within eye sight] the mad plumber seemed to get some enjoyment in crushing the life out of some poor bird, or throwing a mask wearing kid off a ledge. Honestly it didn?t make any sense.  ?Alright, we can either go into the hill or ?glitch? to the top up there by using super jumps off a birds head.? the mushroom man states pointing to the top of the hill they were beside. In front of the fungi was a dark doorway sans a door.  ?Glitch?? is asked as, what in the world was a glitch?  ?Technically we?re supposed to go through a ?underground? area, but Frogger is an idiot when choosing patrols, these birds leap pretty high and if we jump off them we can cut that whole section of the trip off. is the reply. 

Cyrus shook his head, he didn?t want to have to balance on the birds head, and going through a hill seemed even less appealing.  ?Shall we?? Cy asks Rebecca who grabbed onto him,  ?Let?s go!? she states with a wink, with a powerful bound Cyrus clears the ledge landing on it, a kick sends a masked man skyward that tried to tackle him as he landed.  ?That?sah cheating!? Livio yells jealous that he couldn?t jump as high as Cyrus could.  ?Yous breaking dem rules again!? he yells as Havok simply uses his harpoon to scale the small hill. Livid Livio ducks into the hill, he knew another secret he could exploit as Shroom used the birds to reach Cyrus, Rebecca and Havok. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 13, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[The Labyrinth, Vesper City]*​
[Ill Tidings Redux]​
[Three Vs Two, Evening the Odds]

Sam rolled as the snake bites down at her a second time, this monster was just about to get on her last nerve.  ?I don?t like kissing on the first date!? he snarls as she bounded from side to side as she avoided the venom filled bites. Despite how dumb it looked this serpent was pretty aggressive, and its attacks kept Sam from attacking. In the background Kai seemed to be having his own troubles with the robot she was just fighting, which was quite a shock to Sam, she figured that he?d have a much easier time with it, for him it was a walking buffet. 

That wondering thought was just enough to allow the snake to capitalize; its long coiled body wrapped around Sam and drags her to the ground. With a yank toward it Boko?s blade sparks across the brick flooring, luckily for the Ex-Marine this venomous viper wasn?t a constrictor, but that didn?t alleviate the fact that she was being slowly brought toward its venomous bite.  ?I hope you choke on me!? Sam spits pulling her Sabre up and around, sadly she was too bound to actually strike at the snake, but Sam didn?t have to simply settle for a sword, with a flip of her wrist the Sabre becomes a pistol.  ?Hope you like your meals hot? she growls, if she wasn?t as delirious from fever she?d probably have never said something so lame, but that is how things are at this moment. 

With a soft squeeze she firs off a salvo of bullets that strike the snake about the face, surprised the beast releases her and coils its body around its head. Breathing heavily Sam pulls herself to her feet as the snake rolled around,  ?I think I want a matching purse boot combo.? is mused as she started to stalk forward, she?d kill this thing, then the bull monster. Then she may save Kai, if she felt he?d be a help to her. But, her hopes of quickly finishing off the snake are quickly grounded as the monstrous viper uncoiled striking out at her, the bullets she fired off didn?t even break a single scale.  ?Oh, what the hell?? she exclaims, was everything bullet proof now? With a zip and a flip the Sabre is forced into the Viper?s mouth.

Sam starts to heavily sweat as the large beast presses down against her, that venom trickling down the length of Boko?s blade. If one on one wasn?t bad enough, the Minotaur like monster had recovered enough that it could walk on its injured leg; the mattock it wielded catches Sam across the ribs with the flat of its head. Sam?s eyes widen it felt as if several of her ribs cracked as she bounds off the floor with a shuddering thud. Sam cusses, her arms wrapping her body, and it?s in this moment of pain that she realizes that she was disarmed. Grunting she looks toward the Snake whom was now struggling to keep Boko from pushing sharp feather though the roof of its mouth. With gagging hisses it finally spits the crazy sword from its mouth, it shift to its full bird form as it hits the ground. * ?WARK!?* Boko hisses, its wings stretched out defensively. Each feather seemed to gleam with a bladed sheen. Yep, the big yellow bird was pissed. 

 ?Well, that about evens things up? Sam coughs, her aqua eyes catch a looming shadow, it seemed that the Minotaur smelled blood, he was planning on ending her and maybe grinding her bones to make bread. 

-SLAM!!!-

The dagger like edge of the pick ax just misses Sam as she rolled forward. The ground she once laid across shatters as the bulky beast rips his weapon forward. There is little Sam can do as she gets caught up in the hook of the weapon. The monster lets out a maddening roar as he ripped her from the ground. Dust, brick and obscenities fly as Sam is tossed toward the ceiling that was at one time the ground? or was it? She couldn?t remember. Her body peaks just above the dust cloud and she feels her body gaining weight again as he falls back toward the cold unforgiving ground. Twisting her head, she sees that the bull beast has its free hand ready to snatch her out of the air, it was probably going to smash her to the floor after that, not a thought that she was too fond of. Using her legs she rights her fall.  ?I?m not so easy to kill? Sam warns a hand slipping into that strap that hung in front of her chest. A moment later she pulls a disposable blade, using her free hand she rebounds off the open palm of the beast, twisting into a spin she cuts a small gash across the Minotaur?s snout. 

Sam almost stumbles into a trip as she lands, but she quickly regains her balance, looking as the beast pawed at his face, Sam got a devious idea.  ?Do you like sharing?? she asks pulling the breakable sword across her ungloved palm,  ?Bloody Mary gave me a gift.? she states with a smile wondering if the beast could understand her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 13, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Aboard the Dagger]​*
[Calm Before the Storm]​

[It?s all About the #?s]

Rip-Jaw patted at his beard as Roy started to scoop a small mountain of red chips up. Rip-Jaw looked at his ?hand? then to the cards that Roy had slammed down on the crate they had turned to a makeshift table. Roy had only taught him this game earlier. He even afforded the Fishman a small loan to get himself some of these red plastic things that Roy called Chips. Funny as they didn?t look like anything that was edible.  But being an astute Pirate Captain, Roy foresaw that it may have confused his large friend. He explained that they were called chips because they represented a fixed Beli amount. Though that did little to actually explain why they were called ?chips? and not just Beli? 

"I do believe this beats your hand," Rip-Jaw states pulling the cards from his chest and laying them on the crate. Roy looked and sweat formed on his forehead, "What was this permutation of cards called again? A straight flush?" is asked as the Fishman couldn?t be hassled to exactly remember what any given hand was called. Roy tossed his cards away, an exasperated sigh leaving his lips. "Tenth straight hand you've won. I thought you never played this game before," he mumbles, arms crossed over his chest like some child that had just be scolded. 

 ?I haven?t played before I assure you.? Rip-Jaw replies while he scooped up the chips he?d just won,  ?But a game that uses a random assortment of fifty-two cards, excluding those? erm Jokers.? Rip-Jaw paused as he contemplated how to put what he wanted to say,  ?It?s as simple as seeing what is in play Vs what could be left in the ?deck?. Winning isn?t all that hard with a little math.? Roy blinked, was Rip-Jaw counting cards, or something similar? He only thought that worked in Black Jack. Roy blankly looked at the Fishman, he more or less swindled him out of his chips and Roy didn?t catch on,  ?I do believe that this? Rip-Jaw states pushing a small hill of chips Roy?s way,  ?Covers the Beli you loaned me to play the game.? Rip-Jaw states gathering the cards that Roy had tossed. He quickly puts the deck back together and starts to shuffle it up. 

But Roy didn?t look like he was interested in losing more Beli.

"Guys we've got trouble!"

Both Pirates look up to the young Shipwright and Roy is quick to hop to his feet and raced toward Izzy. Rip-Jaw quickly pulls all the chips up and puts them and the cards into the crate, he could smell the storm on the air. This was going to be bad. For a large creature he sure made himself quick as he started to ?baton? down the hatches as it were. Securing canons and the like as Izzy and Roy debated on what they should do.  There was little they could do, Izzy hadn?t had the chance to finish overhauling the ship to accommodate Rip-Jaw, so they had to simply plow through and hope for the best. Being of an aquatic nature, the only thing the storm had to offer that fazed Rip-Jaw was the lightning, so he scurried about the deck of the Dagger making sure that all was well as Izzy steered them as safely as she possibly could.

Roy on the other hand decided he wanted to challenge the gods, or who or whatever presided over Piracy. His challenge seemed to be headed as a bolt of lightning threatened to split the ship in two as it struck. Dammit was he trying to turn him into an all you can eat Fish buffet? But before Rip-Jaw could get his bearing the largest wave he ever saw washed over the dagger sending him into the sea. 

[Later]

The large Fishman pulled a large section of metal over a hole in the hull of the ship, Izzy seemed to plan for everything, even the torch was useable underwater, all he could manage though was a makeshift patch, and hopefully Izzy wouldn?t think that he?d butchered her ship in his feeble attempts to fix it so it didn?t sink. A few tack wields here and there and he soon set about the task of sealing it as best he could. As they floated there, he watched for any tale, tale signs of bubbles. When none could be detected he slid the giant welding torch over his back and headed toward the surface. 

[Later] 

"Okay, maybe I'm a little out of it," Izzy amended. 

Rip-Jaw knelt beside her, rummaging through his mobile lab he starts to pull all manner of things out. A jar pulls his attention and he pauses to open it. Taking a whiff he closes it,  ?What am I doing with Seaking seamen?? he asks himself before putting it away, whatever the reason he had it he decided that he needed to hold onto it.  ?Alright, this will merely be a series of test to ascertain your level of cognitive thought and reasoning.? he relays pulling a small flash light out. Cutting it on he holds open one of Izzy?s eyes. Seemed her pupil dilation was normal, a good sign.  ?Alright Ms. Roseo, how many claws am I holding up?? ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 13, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*Reezaa wo Hasshiteru​*
Wait, what? Zy stood there wondering where in the hell he came from. The last he saw Kane he was comatose in a bed. It seemed his motivational speech was more compelling than the captain thought. Zy grinned at this. Oh well, it didn't matter. There was another issue to settle at the moment.

"You two are dead!" The plant suddenly blurted, roots splitting the ground into uneven crevices while coiling high in the air. It was going to attempt to smash them...? No, the plant started spinning. 

"Damn it," Zy muttered, but it was too late. Even his large spinning drills couldn't stop the purple gas that now rapidly circled the beast and quickly engulfed the drill-man.

While Zy stood before the monstrous plant he was forced to listen to the disgustingly arrogant and boisterous laughter with a twitching eyebrow. Okay, that was pissing him off. Did this overgrown plant with poorly smeared lipstick actually think it was going to win?

As spiked roots shot out from beneath Zy he swayed side to side while moving backwards to give himself space. "Bimu Bimu no..."

The brightness of his glowing hands hit an intense ear ringing volume. The increased force was the product of his rarely displayed diligence. Evading attacks Zy waited for the right moment to counterattack the towering plant lashing out at him. 

*"What's wrong baby?! Ya scared?!!"​*
"Shaking," Zy quipped as he dodged the whipping attacks flawlessly. When an opening prevented itself, caught through the naturally keen eyesight of the calmly glaring sharpshooter, Zy crouched in time to prepare finish his attack as he let a streak of spiky brown zip overhead. Springing with his legs when the thrusting tendril retracted, Zy flickered out of sight. He was seen in the air topsy-turvy with his feet softly clapping onto the ceiling of brick after slipping from the plant's senses. Before gravity reclaimed him Zy shouted, _*"Reezaa!"*_

As his newly developed variation to the Bimu Bimu Ha seemed to instantly slam down with authority it appeared as if Zy had finally overcome his former weakness. A bright beam packing the oomph that ordinarily came with the density of his harder hitting rays blasted off only losing a bit of the speed as compared to before when it hit the gaping mouth of the plant before it could react. 

A split second later it exploded thunderously. Zy narrowly retrieved Kane before the purple gas and unsavory gunk sprayed in every direction. Zy wasn't one much for letting himself get messy, and silently apologized to his friend who was stuck in paralysis before using him as a shield to let Kane's cape catch most of the mess.

Exhaling after, Zy glanced over to the still pirate and shook his head. What a crazy guy. The man was almost as crazy as the dashing Prince of the Sea. _Almost_. "Let's get moving then, yeah?"

Swinging Kane onto a shoulder Zy continued moving along, a beam fan blowing the remaining gas out of his way. He wondered how many other outrageous enemies they'd have to face before it was all said and done.

A surviving monstrous plant glared at Zy while smacking those glossy pink lips. It was far smaller than the predecessor, but nevertheless swore to grow up big and strong and someday exact revenge...


----------



## Vergil (Apr 13, 2013)

Stratosphere

*Checkmate*

“Well that went easier than expected.” Kagami said with her shield, “Four on one now buddy. What’re you gonna do…HEY!”

With that King and Ace sprinted away.

“After them! Or we’ll never get our ship!” Kagami yelled, limping forward.

“Please calm yourself Miss Kaga…” 1-I started but then was walloped in the face with the razor shield. Teri grimaced as she went over to the robot.

“Never tell a woman to calm down. Especially her.” Teri advised, checking to see if there was any critical damage, thankfully it was just on his hard casing.

“My apologies. I only mean to say that there is no need to sprint after them.” 1-I said suddenly making tea. Teri took some.

“What do you mean?” she asked blowing into the cup and taking a sip.

“I managed to come into contact with both King and Ace as they were pummelling me…”

“Well, duh!” Kagami said rubbing her head.

“…and I managed to put a homing device on them both.” 1-I finished unperturbed.

“That was pretty cool.” Bombera said. Kagami crossed her arms, still not forgiving him for the Lion incident.

“I suppose that was pretty smart. So were are they headed?” Kagami asked with a half smile, getting as close to an apology as she was willing to get with the robot.

“Actually it looks as though King is acting as bait and Ace is circling around behind us, setting up a trap” 1-I said mechanically.

“I see.” Kagami said thinking about it, “So, let’s fall for it!”

At first Teri opened her mouth to object, but then remembered that this was how Kagami did things. She just reacted to things as opposed to plan a strategy.

“Ok. Let’s chase after that King!” Kagami said hobbling forward. 1-I picked her up and for once she didn’t fight it. 

*At King’s location.*

“Hmph, simpletons” he said marvelling at his genius. He stood outside an area he had prepared in case of such an eventuality. The alley was full of mirrors that he had set up at an exact angle. When the pirates came he would fire his beam and there would be no dodging this time!

As expected they came barrelling in without a plan. King fired off multiple slow beams which bounced off the mirrors and hurtled towards the members of the stratospheres.

*Kagami.*

“Teri!” Kagami yelled and tossed her the shield.

“What the hell do you want me to do with this?!” she yelled back looking at it.

“Flip it around to the shiny bit!” she yelled back.

“Huh? Oh!” Teri said, her zany plan finally dawning on her. She knew that only hers and 1-I’s eyes could keep up with the trajectory of the beams and since the robot was busy being a mount it was up to her. With lightning quick reflexes, Teri intercepted all the beams, angling them towards King and the oncoming Ace.

Direct hits on the pair of them! 

“Bomby, Robot, you know what to do!” Kagami said, 1-I putting the captain down. “Beat the shit out of them!”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 14, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[On the Trail of Pineapple]​
[Not Playing by the Rules III]

 ?What-sa took yous soooo long?? Livio asks as Cyrus and the rest of the gang appeared from under the platform he sat. Shroom rolled his eyes,  ?So you took the back way?? the small fungus asks. The ?plumber? just gives an accomplished devilish smile.  ?There was a short cut??,  ?We didn?t have to climb those vines??,  ?Or carry Havok?? is asked in rapid fire succession. The small mushroom man sweats while taking two or three steps back.  ?Come on guys, don?t be that way!? I- I simply forgot!? he shouts diving behind Livio who leaps in fear behind Shroom. This continues until the poor mob? ?Plumber? falls off the other side of the platform slamming into the wall opposite under a giant hawk?s head.

 ?Don?t hurt me!!? Shroom screams as Rebecca storms up over him,  ?Don?t worry; this won?t hurt me a bit.? she states picking the small man up. He squirms, but Rebecca?s inhuman strength is far too much for him to fight. She pulls the small man face to face,  ?Next time, you?re carrying cry baby Havok.? she states dropping him to his bum, strangely enough he squeaks like a dog?s chew toy as he hits the hard stone platform. With an evil ire about her features she storms back over to Cyrus, folding her arms she leans up against him.  ?So, what next?? Cyrus asks, as there was no obvious route. Shroom stands dusting his azure vest off, a confused look crossed his face,  ?Hey stretch, where?s the guard?? Shroom asks looking over the edge. Livio sat cross legged under the bird?s beak. 

 ?I kicka its ass-ah!? he states, lip in full on pout.  ?Don?t lie you cowardly plumber.? Shroom states, a yeah right look in his eyes. Livio stands, the indignation! A scowl crossed his face, as threatening one as he could possibly muster. But still Shroom is undaunted in his statement,  ?Fine! Itsa not here, only this.? he states, holding the swirling orb. Shroom cupped his chin, this was strange, and why would the orb be here but not that dammed Birdy?  ?Well?? Cyrus asks the annoyance underscoring his growing anger. Shroom bats his hands toward the Hare-man,  ?Simmer down, we?re about to head out as soon as Livio smashes that key orb so it?ll open the hawk?s mouth.? the reply and suddenly Livio doesn?t feel as safe as he did a moment ago.  ?Letsa GO!? he shouts busting the orb between his hands. With a low rumble the bird?s mouth slowly opens,  ?We?re supposed to go in there?? is asked, Shroom merely shakes his head as he hops down to Livio, the two quickly jump into the maw.  ?It?s closing!? Havok shouts, stating the obvious, Cyrus clicks the back of his throat, well it was time to improvise. Snatching both Rebecca and Havok around their waists he fires off in a mad dash toward the rapidly closing beak. 

[1-2]

Cyrus and company tumble out of the opposite head; Havok hits the ground first, followed by Cyrus with Rebecca wining the dog pile by landing on top. Realizing what was going on she quickly blushes hopping to the ground beside Shroom as Cyrus is rolled off Havok by Havok.  ?So? Cyrus grunts pulling himself to his feet,  ?Is this ?level? two?? he asks, noting that the air became strangely dryer. Shroom shakes his head,  ?Nope, this is ?level? one dash two.? is the reply.  ?WHAT!? Havok cries, his surprise is echoed in Rebecca?s features.  ?You said there was only seven ?levels? you didn?t say anything about ?sub-levels?.? Cyrus states, the ire peaking in anything.  ?You didn?t ask.? is the fungi?s response, as true as it may have been, it didn?t make Cyrus any less angry.  ?I wonder if Cyrus can punt your short ass to the castle.? Rebecca asks, dark intentions written across her face.

 ?No need to be mad toots, itsa too late to turn back anyhows.? Livio states huffing on his knuckles.  ?What?d you call me?!? is asked, anger rolling up her body like a shiver.  ?Hey, hey! We can?t fight each other!? Havok shouts getting between Rebecca and Livio.  ?At any rate we need to get some Carpets if we?re going to proceed.? Shroom states pointing to a vast expanse of a chasm that separated them from the other side of 1-2, Cyrus shook his head, he wasn?t playing anymore. Buckling to a squat he pulled all the strength his leg muscles would offer.  ?...? he states Rebecca immediately knows what is going through Cyrus? head.  ?Grab on!? she shouts. Her and Havok latching onto Cyrus as he explodes forward, Shroom and Livio have less of an option as they are snatched up. The ledge Cyrus explodes from cracks as he fires across the chasm.

?Wesa? ?Gonna? ?DIE!!!!!!? 

Is screams as they flew over certain death while Cyrus loses a volley of kicks knocking spear wielding bees out of the air and a moment later they land safely on the other side.  ?And you doubted Cyrus.? Rebecca huffs snapping her fingers as she is sat down,  ?Well, what next?? is asked as they clear two towering vases. On the other side Rebecca slaps around two ninja star-men [bad memories] as they approached a locked door.  ?Time ta facea my fears!? Livio states leaping atop a vase,  ?Where is he going?? Havok asks. Shroom sighs.  ?To get the key.? he replies. 

[Fifteen Minutes Later] 

 ?Fuck that shit!? Livio shouts hopping out of the vase,  ?Masktazmo can keep it.? he adds landing next to Havok.  ?Do I have to go and get it?? Shroom asks rolling his eyes.  ?No? Cyrus states pulling himself from the side of the hill the door was in.  ?You?re going?? is asked, Cyrus shook his head; he wasn?t going to waste his time. Drawing the sword of Hattanzo he slashes a handful of times before re-sheathing it.  ?Ha! Whatsa yous doing?! NOTHING!? Livio shouts. Rebecca shakes her head then taps the door. It falls to wooden ribbons only leaving the lock and the knob in place. 

 ?Yousa breaking the rules again!?​


----------



## kluang (Apr 14, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"Big hug" shout Bombera and he hugged  Ace. "Oh no..."

"Boom." says Bombera and his body glows and explodes. Its his strongest explosion and it leaves a crater on the ground. As the smoke cleares Bombera shows the girl a thumbs up.

Seeing his trump card fallen, King tries to run but his movement is slowed due to his own beam. 1-I causally walks up to him and deliver a karate chop to the back of his neck, knocking King unconscious.

"And the winner is...."

"Stratosphere Pirates!!!!" and Kagami laughs happily. "We should celebrate." says Teri and the rest of the crew nods. "I shall prepare the tea."

"No." says the rest of Stratosphere in unison. "We should get some booze."

"You mean alcoholic drinks? Are you even in legal age?"

"Shut up 1-I."

Bombera looks back and Aish walking towards them and she's with Mr. Quack. "Thank you lads." Kagami smirks and she walks up to him.

"My hearing is a bit off after Bombera blows himself up. Can you repeat it?" Mr Quack loos at her, annoyed. "Baah. You hear what I say. I aint repeating myself."

Aish looks at them and smiles happily. "Guess you guys are heroes..."

"Villains!!!!"
"Destroyers!!!"
"Pirates!!!!"

From the edge of town a mob of feathered ducks marching towards them. "You destroy our peace, our stock exchange building and turn our beloved town into a pile of rubble."

"Well the pile of rubble, is mostly his fault." says Kagami and she point to Bombera. "Hei!!."

"It doesn't matter!!! You should be lock up for disrupting peace!!!"

"Peace? We just took down these pirates, they terrorize your island!!!"

"They keep us safe and make sure these filthy shave are out of our lives."

"They are ducks too, like you!!!"

"No they are not!!"

Mr.Quack looks down and sighs. So this how they repay people who save them and they call themselves "civilized."

"As the mayor..." and Kagami quickly cuts him. "You're the mayor?"

"What of it?" ask the Mayor and Kagami points her box at him. "Boxing Glove." and the Pandora Box shoots out a boxing glove and knock out the mayor.

"Thats what you get for being racist."

"She's a monster!!!" shout one of the ducks in the mob and quickly the mob began to shout and scream at the Stratosphere.

"You just make thing worse didnt you..." sigh Teri. "He was asking for it."

"True, now we got a mob on our hand. What should we do?"

"We can punch them." answers Bombera and Teri and Aish shakes their head. "No, we should, OWW!!!"

Bombera looks at Aish, her forehead is bleeding. "Who throw that rock!!!" shout Bombera and the mob becomes quiet.

"Well?"

Suddenly the mobs throws everything at them. 

"What the..."

"You ungrateful bastards!!!" shout Bombera and Aish grab his shoulder. "We should retreat."

"These people need to learn some lesson."

"Not now, not now." says Aish. Teri, Mr Quack and 1-I grabs Kagami before she do something stupid. Bombera grumbles and follow the rest of his crew with Aish behind him and they move away from the angry mob. 

"Run away you damn bastard!!!"
"And dont come back!!!"
"I hope the marine kill all of you!!!"


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2013)

*Dimitrix " Trix " Serith
The Miracle Pirates- Cook [To Be]
Location: East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

_It was a normal day at the resturant , as normal as it could be in a pirate city with daily doses of havoc and chasings. "Lyra" was a pretty little but quite busy place during the day and even mostly at night when the live entertainment came during the weekends , despite its apperience from the outside the inside was imprssibly big with an open kitchen.

*" Table six ready ! Three orders more to go , dont slow down on me now guys ! "*

The only female cook walked over to the serving counter and placed the two plates down with a smile to the young waiter that came to pick them up , walking back to her cooking station she let out a sigh and picked up her knife to chop up some vegies. Kneeling down to pick up a bag of tomatoes she frowned and looked up , scratching at her cheek she stood up and mumbled out while walking over to the near supply closet.

*" I`ll grab some tomatoes from the clo-- "
*
And she was cut off as the strange man suddenly crashed into the kitchen and starred at her before the wall behind  her started to crumble from the acid that was splashed on it outta nowhere. She tried to grab the near pan and smack at the strange man who dared crash into her kitchen like that but was suddenly pulled back by a weird chain as the huge snake poked its head from the hole where the wall used to be._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 14, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Flash Back*

*[Glorious Bastards, Lil Wano]​*
[The Drunken Sword III]​
[Lil Wano]

Cyrus stumbled down the street in a happy stupor, heading back toward the commercial district of the city he sang to himself. There he was to meet a group of Nihonese Ninja to guard hotdogs [< actually hostages] or something; he couldn’t quite remember what they talked about after drinking that delicious black tea.  “I-ah-I think itsh this way!!” he exclaims in a drunken fury pointing down an alleyway that actually lead in the opposite direction of where he needed to go.  “La, la, la! OHHHH!” he yells atop his lungs before he pulled a gourd of cheap sake to his lips. The drink was smooth and it tingled and burned on the way down. Just the way he liked his sake. 109 proof, the type you can light up with a hot enough chili pepper. 

 ♪“one million-nine hundred ninety nine thousand nine hundred and ninety nine bottles of beer on the wall!”♫ he starts to sing before tripping over a tin can. With a dull splat he hits the ground chest first that gourd of sake sliding to a rest at a pair of sandals. Cyrus‘ eyes narrow, first on the gourd and then to the foot ware behind the gourd. A hand snakes around and scratches just below his nose,  “Heeeeey~ I don’t recall takin’ off mah shoesh.” he mumbles snaking like an inch worm up to his favorite drink.  “Comesh here you lil buggers, yoush are going back on mah feet.” he states both hand touching the sandals, he over looked the fact that there were a pair of feet in them.

 “Heeeey!? Who put thar feet in mah shoes?” he asks as if just realizing that the feet were there.  “I’ve finally found you.” a voice states. Cyrus pulls his head up from the ground. It lightly bobbed from side to side.  “Heeey~ I know that voicesh.” he states using the kimono the person is wearing to help himself to his feet.  “You know me?” the person asks nervously. Cyrus eyes narrow, a red bar across his face and a serious look about his features. Cupping his chin he sticks his lower lip out as he thought.  “Hey, yous lied to me. You’re not my mum.” he states while swiveling on the heel of his sandal.   ♪“OH! one million-nine hundred ninety nine thousand nine hundred and ninety ni… erm eight bottles of beer on the wall!”♫.

The woman blurs ahead of Cyrus an enrage look clinging to her face,  “I’m not old enough to be your mother!” she shouts fist balled to her sides and shoulders arched in anger.  “I’m here because of what you did to my dad!” she adds, those shoulders just dropping a hair.  “Oh, and whosh are you cutie?!” 

​
Cyrus asks as if he just met the woman,  “Mah name is  Valentinez Alkalinella Xifax Sicidabohertz Gombigobilla Blue Stradivari Talentrent Pierre Andri Charton-Haymoss Ivanovici Baldeus George Doitzel Kaiser the third, at yous service.” he introduces himself with the best grin he could muster in this drunken state. The woman frowned pulling that monstrous sword from the cloth that held it across her back.  “Masaaki Mugen”,  “I hate when people call me by my full name!” Cyrus screams falling to his knees holding his stomach as if he had been stabbed by a hidden blade.  “Are you going to take this serious?! I’m here to kill you!” she screams; a vein on the side of her head pushing the skin up.  “Srs?” Cyrus hops to his feet and grabs her free hand.  “I know this great lil hotel”,  “I didn’t say I wanted to fuck you!” she yells her fist slamming off the side of Cyrus’ head. 

 “Awww ~ come on! I’ll even buys dinner.” Cyrus throws in a cheerful smile across his face. A flustered look cross the woman’s face, it had been a while since she… wait why was she taking this offer serious?!  “I’m gone six years to sharpen my sword skills, and I come home and find my father maimed!” she yelled face flushed with anger,  “You cut his fingers off and crushed his face with your sandals!” she adds pointing an accusing finger at Cyrus.  “Eh?! Hesh okay, we had drinks afterwards.” is replied Cyrus vaguely remembering the night before.  “My name is Miyoko of the Crimson Blade, and I’m here to take your head Masaaki Mugen.” is pronounced, the warrior princess making her intentions clear. 

 “Not interested” Cyrus replies tuning away from her to walk off. Those ruby lips curled in anger; did he just blow her challenge off? What kind of swordsman was he?  “I’ll consider your offer if you beat me.” ~


----------



## Genma1998 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Drayek
The Miracle Pirates- Swordsman [To Be]
Location: East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*


Drayek ran past Diego, handing him a note he had written earlier. It said: Meet me on the roof of this restaurant in 2 days, at 2 a.m.
Drayek exited the room and ran into an alleyway closeby. After about 10 minutes of running, Drayek passed by a strip club and decided that that was a great place to get some sleep. Drayek walked up to one of the strippers and handed her some fake money he stole from some kids board game. It looked real enough, he thought and apparently so did she. She escorted him upstairs to her room, eager to have some fun. She was about to say something, but he put his index finger up to her mouth and said: "Shhhhh... now wait."  Drayek entered the room without her, closed the door, and locked it. The stripper started yelling through the door. He ignored her and fell asleep onto her comfortable bed. 
*1 Days until meeting*
A while later, Drayek unlocked the door exited the room and locked the door again. He left  the stripclub and took the key with him. He knew it wasn't the nicest thing to do, but he was a pirate, after all. He was surprised to see that it was morning again.
Drayek walked over to the closest local police station and looked at the wanted posters. 4 men, all with a bounty of 600,000. Perfect. They were all bandits. A thief, two snipers, and one swordsman. He went to the ghetto and investigated about their whereabouts. There he found: Charlie, the thief, and Edward, a sniper. Charlie was standing by a door, sinffing a white powder. Drayek came closer, grabbed one sword, and cut Charlie's hand off. Drayek, grabbed Charlie, and pushed him onto the sniper, Edward. Drayek stabbed through both of their stomachs at once. The next thing he new, a bullet hissed past his ear. Drayek grabbed the light Edward, and used him as a human shield. Drayek entered the room that the second sniper, Joey was in, and ducked behind a table. Drayek moved closer, and tossed the table at Joey, while jumping  over it. Joey shot at the table and Drayek sliced him in the chest. He couldn't believe the moron fell for it. After carrying all three bandits to a navy outpost, he received his money and wondered where the last bandit was. The swordsman: Shadowblade Durza


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 14, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|Unaffiliated|East Blue*

Lil' Wano

Glorious Bastards

3 Months ago

When Kai eventually made it inside the barn, he was thrown another curveball. Two ninjas laid dead on the ground, one had drawn a weapon and clearly had attempted to go down fighting. It looked like while the rookies, or more likely just ordinary farmers given a ninja suit, were put on guard duty the actually competent ones had taken the more comfortable seats inside. 

Oddly placed bales of hay, in the center of the floor,  stood out. He could see wood sticking out of from the edges, he assumed that the hidden room could be entered from there and they had barricaded it using the hay. With them going nowhere and guarding the only way to free them, they could sit comfortably around here..... Especially if they could trust in those scrubs on the look out, as it turns out they couldn't trust in that though. 

"Eh?" 

Kai walked in on a most unusual scene, a man with his back turned to him but he appeared more like lunch.... Ahem..... Machine, he meant, than man. Which apparently took some maintenance, as the guy had his pants down and squirting what he assumed was oil into whatever that metal contraption was that replaced his lower back and uhm....You know what.

"Dude.....Really?" Kai shook his head and averted his gaze. "There are more appropriate places to do this stuff, like a Beverly Hills park's restroom."

The man was quick to drop the turkey stuffer like object he held in his hand and pulled his pants up. Just when he thought he could get his maintanence done quick, after getting rid of those ninjas easily by catching them off guard, up until then he had been supplying them with the information his benefactor had been passing along to all parties involved. Now they had reached the stage that they could take out the star players of the two teams, while the roleplayers were well on their way with taking each other out.

"Can't have a minute for myself, take care of my needs."

"......"

"That came out wrong....."

*Shudder​*
"Don't judge me!" He aimed the oversized clawed metal paw that he had for a right arm, and with a loud bang, it propelled towards Kai and sent him straight through the wall.

Ton "Steeljaw" Chambers got the first shot off in this dual, years back he started his adventure in the East Blue and like many rookies he set out to find One Piece and become the Pirate King. He never made it out the Blues, the man who eventually did become the P.K. once crossed paths with him and was responsible for putting Steeljaw in the condition that he was. He eventually had to give up on his dream, the injuries and all the machinery they had to implant him with were to such a degree that he never quite managed to develop anymore. There wasn't much muscle left to develop, he would've probably been better off with an upgrade.

He made his career in the Blues since accepting the fact he had no business outside of it, working as hired muscle for whoever needed it.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 14, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*That'sa one a spicy meataball~*​
Zy swiftly escaped with Kane. It was a bit more fighting for the duo to narrowly make it out of the underground tunnel. When they slipped out of the pipe to join the others he lowered the man just as the paralysis was starting to wear off. 

When they emerged the grassy path ahead was surprisingly clear thanks to the combined efforts of Koaj, Marcello, Dino, and Bazoo. 

"Yous a late! I woulda beat him in three attacks!" Marcello boasted, a white gloved thumb poking his pudgy chest.

"That's nice. I defeated him with one blast, mate. What else do you expect from the greatest pirate of all time?" Zy replied with a twinkle of arrogance in his eye.

"O-one move...? That'sa impossible." Marcello cockily replied. Cupping his scruffy chin Marcello pondered the implications of this. Could he have...? Nah.

"You doubt me? Tsk. You're going to end up at the bottom of my army of servants 'plumber'. Anyway, let's get going. We're burning daylight," Zy said before marching ahead. He didn't even make it ten feet across a grassy meadow of mushrooms and flowers before Zy's scarf and coat tail caught wind and started wildly flapping along with those rich purple bangs.

Zy, Koaj, Kane, and Bazoo stood in amazement as a truly marvelous sight to behold revealed itself. A ship of some sort stretched across the heavens moving with a slow approach, but that made it all the more intimidating. It cast an enormous shadow upon Mushroom Island, and was far larger than Zy's own ship. An airship. No, a _doomship_. Bazoo ran for his life shrieking, "Take cover!"

Kane prepared a drill, Koaj analyzed the ship, and a terrified Dino ran side to side uselessly flicking his tongue out.

"What in the...?" Zy wondered aloud as he leaned his head back to take in the full image of the awe inspiring sight of one of Dragon's staggeringly enormous airships.

A beam shot from the foot blasted the ground to assist Zy in landing on a tall hill with, er, a face? Whatever. Gloved fingers lightly clutched the hill as he got a better view of the monstrous ship. "She's beautiful. I'm stealing it."

"It'sa one of Dragon's doomships! We musta board it, fight his son, an -- WHOA! Wait! Whata you say?! You can't steal one of Dragon's ships! It's against da rules!" Marcello complained. "Now, asa I was saying. We must board da ship...!"

_*"DRILL CANNON!"​*_
Marcello's jaw dropped as a beautiful spinning neon blue light rocketed across the sky to pierce the ship and drill through it powerfully. "DAT'SA CHEATIN'!"

"..." Zy was panting, but he had at least two more Bimu Bimu Ha in him. He'd gradually built his way up to five... but it seemed that one would be enough. Never wasteful when it counted, the sharpshooter aimed for an angle that hit as many weak spots as possible and left the smoking ship descending into an uncontrollable plummet. "Send some of your mushroom guys to retrieve my new ship. I know a couple of brothers that'll be able to fix into somethin' fancy."

Kane shrugged, spinning drill becoming a hand again. He pointed towards the heavens shouting, "We move forward then!"

As the pirates started off Marcello watched their backs in shock. Zy in particular. Did he even realize just how unfathomable what he performed was? So he wasn't lying about finishing the plant guardian with one blow. The mobster couldn't help but feel like he was in the midst of experiencing something spectacular...












"You. Da Captain guy. What'sa your name again?" Marcello urgently asked as he followed them while giving Dino a completely unnecessary punch to the back of the head. Dino made the best of it, tongue snatching a large berry from a bush before gulping it down by swallowing it whole.

"Zidane." "Kane."

"Er, two captains?" Marcello wondered aloud. 

There was an awkward silence following that. Apparently both of the men deemed themselves the captain of the crew/ship. Koaj simply stood there, and Bazoo did the same. Well then... this seemed like something that'd need to be resolved.

"Hmm. We'll sort it later," Zy decided before walking ahead. It was difficult for him to fathom sharing the spotlight with someone else. Kane had been there from the beginning, but the Wrecking Crew was _his_ crew. Perhaps...

"Incoming!" Bazoo shouted before the issue of leadership could be wondered over any further. Pissed off bullets of differing size headed in their direction. 

"THEY TOUCH YOU AN' IT'S OVER!" Marcello shouted, warning the pirates.

"No shit!" Zy replied before beams were fired off. Kane, likewise, sent drills spinning off of his hand. Koaj ran ahead using bloody whips to deal with the bullets. Bazoo chucked a few sticks of dynamite and munched mushrooms with his free paw as he ducked for cover behind whatever was available.

Marcello saw a female turtle dash at him, and struck her across the face a punch that sent her spinning a little something like .

As they fought off the bullet assault Zy realized they'd quickly be overwhelmed at this rate. "Plumber, where in the hell do we go from here!?"

"Jump in this pipe!" Marcello commanded, before doing so himself. The small group went down in rapid succession, but...












They were spit out into the sea. Zy? Sinking. Koaj? Sinking. Kane? Sinking. Bazoo, Marcello, and Dino were left rescuing the hammers and heading through the water stage as quickly as possible.

*Meanwhile, at Dragon's castle...*

"What in the fuck do you mean they took down an entire doomship?!" He shouted as a scaly green fist pounded on the arm rest of his throne.

"There's more, King Dragon. These are also the ones that defeated your cousins in Rare Island..."

"Racist mother fuckers..." Dragon whispered in awe. "Bring me a Den Den Mushi! If it's a war these pirates want, it's a war they'll get."

"Uh, Lord Dragon? Who you gonna call?"

"Not someone to bust ghosts you little dipshit. Get the marines. I'm sure these freaks have a bounty. With as much as I pay they oughta be protecting me! Shit, I pay more taxes than Pineapple! I'm sure they'll be happy to know these assholes are parading through my kingdom wrecking shit."

"Ah yes! That's their name! The Wrecking Crew! You're in rare form today, sire!"

"Get your beak off of my ass and make the fucking call already."

The call went through, higher ups delegating the responsibility to someone in the area. Brock Knightly. As the muscular captain sailed along Brock received a call that would intercept his current course. Nodding at Sara, his lieutenant answered for him.

"Yes?"

"The Wrecking Crew... they're becoming a thorn in our side. We're making arrangements, but it shouldn't need to get that far. We've got trouble enough in other Blues. Feel free to take an entire battalion to deal with them. We want this handled. *Now*."

Gulp, gulp, gulp. Brock got drunk while the higher ups bitched and moaned. Yeah, yeah... as if they knew how troublesome the east was becoming these days. When they ended the call Brock let out a satisfied sigh and leaned back in his seat. "Hmm, it looks like you've finally pissed off the wrong people Wrecking Crew..."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 14, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Little Wano*​
*Pirates vs Ninjas*​












The two seemed to stare at each other for an eternity, sizing the other up. Zy rose from the rice still spilling into the street with a sigh of frustration. It was so hard being a simple treasure hunter. Seriously, why did he always fall into the middle of the rough stuff? That's what hired goons were for, right? Dirtying his hands like this... it was a sin against beauty.

Ding, ding. Round 2. 

"..." Shuriken instantly flew at Zy who tumbled out of the way desperately. The razor sharp stars whizzed ahead at far quicker speeds than Zy witnessed the others chuck them at previously. After leaping onto his feet Zy was quick to take to the rooftops, but the ninja was hot on his trail with his sword drawn.

Wind rushed against him as Zy hopped from roof to roof returning beams for thin stars but the ninja evaded it elegantly and the sharpshooter only managed to catch after images of him.

Spinning out of the way of a beam Hanzo vanished and reappeared with a wind sweeping cut.

Zy instinctively ducked and the blade as well as the sharp wind accompanying it flew over his head nearly blowing the beam-man off. _"Asshole...!!!"_ Zy's denser beam struck Hanzo's chest and blasted the ninja off of the roof before shooting him through an entire wall.

After flipping down and landing on the dirt road Zy flicked a nose. He hated to fight but sometimes it couldn't be helped. Like now. "You should bow when royalty is present, bitch."

"You speak a little Nihonese. Right? I wonder who taught it to you." Hanzo waited for that little jewel to sink in and recollection hit Zy's eyes. "My sister Mio fell in love with you. You disappeared on her and broke her heart. Then I find you wandering through Little Wano. It's almost as if fate placed you in my hands."

"Hey now! I speak some fancy pirate jargon too. Let's see here... Mio, Mio... Oh, yeah! She was pretty hot."

"Wrong answer. You are truly a despicable man."

"Yeah, yeah. I've heard worse."​
Hanzo exploded into a blur of motion, sword drawn for his slashes to clash viciously with Zy's cane creating sparks. He blew dust in Zy's eyes to momentarily blind him, and a solid slash across the chest launched Zy into the air and sent his back smacking brutally off a pole. His lower back bent in from the jarring force and the young pirate was left with only instinct to allow him to block the blade that nearly chopped his head neatly in two like some big juicy melon.

Hanzo was forced to retreat as bladed beams buzzed to life off of Zy who whirled in a quick circle to gain some space. Hanzo would not be denied. He tossed shuriken with explosives on it, figuring it would be the end of Zy.

"...!" Zy's training kicked in. He'd need to remember to thank Dianna later as he plucked the stars out of the air and flicked them back in Hanzo's direction with a ridiculous burst of adrenaline enhanced speed.

Still in the air Hanzo threw another set of projectiles rigged with explosives, but it was too late. A sudden boom left him bouncing roughly across the road with smoke rising from his body. "You...!!"

Zy was panting and hunched over with a long bleeding cut across his midsection now.

"I'll kill you," Hanzo warned.

A sack he discreetly placed by Zy's feet detonated, and poison tipped shuriken and kunai flew in every direction.

Zy was repeatedly cut into by projectiles _after_ he was blown back. Spinning through the air, he unleashed two beams. First, a quicker extra hot pew that burnt Hanzo's face a bit.. and a second packing a punch that left Hanzo's upper back striking the ground before he awkwardly flipped backwards into a crouch.

"Bastard..." Hanzo hissed, his nose bleeding now. "Is it just me or are your beams getting weaker the darker it gets...? No matter. You've got enough poison in you to put you down for good."

After dusting himself off Hanzo took his time approaching the fallen pirate who lay crumpled on the road. Lifting his sword, he said with confidence, "This is for Mio!"

Hanzo stopped, and dropped his sword as a solid beam just struck him in the nuts with extra force. 

"D-dishonorable..." Hanzo choked out, body trembling. 

"Honor? I'm a pirate." Zy returned as his cane roughly jabbed Hanzo's stomach with enough force to send the ninja bouncing on his ass.

"I... I poisoned you..." Hanzo wheezed while reaching for his explosives.

"If it's any consolation to you, you might've won if I was your regular guy." Zy offered with a shrug while lifting his cane. Hanzo kept patting but there were nowhere to found. It suddenly dawned on him that Zy stole his pouch in that exchange! 

"Ah, looks like you've finally got it. Sorry mate. I'm a bit sneaky myself."

Zy's cane bashed Hanzo across the head, defeating him at last. He then took a few steps forward, but winced.. that cut bothering him more than Zy assumed it would. "Shit... bastard tried to cut me in two... Mio, huh...? Wonder how she's doing...?"

Zy sighed and dropped onto a crate to take a breather. Everything hurt like hell, so he'd earned it. Damn he was beat. He felt so sore and exhausted from fighting all day that he could just sit there forever. He might. He just couldn't... doze... off...

Zzz...​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 15, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[On the Trail of Pineapple]​
[Not Playing by the Rules IV]

The small group enters the door; Livio shook his head while knocking the lock off. What was it with these strangers? Did the rules of the islands not apply to them, or were they just so strong that they ignored them? Whatever it was, he was really starting to get pissed off.  ?Firstah, my brother now these people!? he snaps a gloved fist smashing dust off a wall. He was really starting to seethe his skin turning a light red color.  ?Eh, you say something Livio?? Shroom asks, the ?plumber? shakes his head; he couldn?t let this fungus catch onto the anger that boiled just below the surface.  ?I?ma fine mutha fuckah.? he replies while Cyrus scouted the further reaches of the cave. 

Enemies that would normally be present were gone, Birdy had pulled them back, reports from the Mushroom Island were grim, Frogger decided that an ambush was the best course of action to not loose as many personnel as Dragon was. Not that he had the almost endless forces that Dragon did to start with.  ?So, where are all the minions of this Frogger at?? Cyrus asks tapping a wall that seemed to block their path.  ?Yous broke the rules, that?s what.? Livio states butting in while shoving pass Shroom.  ?You break ?em and we all suffer. Whosa knows what that frog is doing to poor Pineapple now.? he states pushing a finger into Cyrus chest. A glare cuts up from the Hare-man causing the ?Plumber? to start and sweat bullets. 

 ?I?d move that hand if I were you.? Rebecca warns storming up to the two. Livio snorts,  ?Yous gonna let yous woman fights for yous?? he asks a smile twisting under that thick mustache.  ?First, she?s her own woman. Secondly I?m about to remove that hand if you don?t.? is replied as Cyrus allowed a hand to float to his sword.  ?Yousa wouldn?t dare. Yousa don?t have the stones to kill me.? is the bold return. Cyrus smiled though,  ?True, I wouldn?t kill you, that however wouldn?t stop me from taking that hand from your wrist.? is the return. Livio is the first to blink, and he quickly backs down.  ?Heh, that mobster isn?t as dumb as he looks.? Havok laughs as Livio backs away, this was no longer about the rules, his pride has just been kicked in the teeth. 

 ?I shows you!? he shouts pulling on a stalk. Instead of a vegetable though, a round bomb is pulled from the soil, okay now that was different.  ?I?ll blow rabbit chunks all over this place!? he shouts hurling the lit orb. Stepping forward Cyrus draws the sword of Hattanzo quicker than the eye could perceive, strangely the bomb wasn?t housed in metal, so instead of deflecting it up and away Cyrus cuts it clean in two and the halves blow the wall away that once hindered their path. Livio blinks, but the distraction that destroyed wall created offered him an opportunity. With a running dash he zips pass the group,  ?I?ll saves Pineapple mahself!? he shouts while scooping another stalk. Again it wasn?t a vegie nor was it a bomb. Now he pulled a vile of some liquid out. 

 ?What are you thinking!?? Shroom shouts, but Livio wasn?t about to answer. Smashing it he is quickly through the door it created.  ?Quick, we?ve got to?? but Livio was quicker on the other side than what could be yelled and door vanishes.  ?What just happened?? Rebecca asks, Shroom kicks the ground hard.  ?The idiot is using a jump system, he?s going to try and beat Frogger alone.? he replies.  ?There is a quicker traveling system than walking?? Cyrus asks as he looks down to the fungi with a hint of anger.  ?Yeah, the reason I never brought it up though is, those doors wouldn?t last long enough for all of us to travel together.? is the reply as he squeaked along,  ?And I didn?t want to split the group up, especially with the three of you not familiar with Subpar.? is thrown in. Lucky too, if not he may not have saved his skin with Rebecca. 

 ?Well, what now mushroom man?? Havok asks walking up next to Cyrus as he looked up a ladder.  ?Well, it?s not a long journey to the next portal; if we go up this ladder we only have a short walk.? Shroom replies walking pass Cyrus. With a hop he is climbing to the upper level.  ?Hopefully that skank isn?t waiting and we can progress without incident.? he adds while the rest join him.  ?Skank?? is questioned as they neared the ledge that housed the exit.  ?Birdy, he poses as a girl and used to be a prostitute around the Mushroom Island. He came to Subpar several years back and quickly became Frogger?s erm ? bitch.? is explained as Cyrus helped them up to the ledge.  When they exit through the door they are confronted by a handful of Ninja Star-men, who quickly retreat when they realize just how outmatched they are.  ?Come one guys, it?s just through that door!? Shroom exclaims charging on ahead.      

Leaping off he uses his large hat to parachute to the adjacent ledge and is quickly through the door. What the small man didn?t have in stature, he made up for in courage. That or stupidity. When they catch up and go through the door they see Shrrom, but he is lying on his stomach atop a platform similar to the one back at the end of [1-1]. ?!?  Cyrus and Rebecca are quicker on the move than Havok is, and they are quickly by the small fungus? side. 










​
 ?Wu-watch out.? he warns, but Cyrus was already on it, a flash of stone and an egg is sliced clean in two. 
 ?It?s about time, I was wondering if you little rats were going to make it here.? Cyrus? gaze cut to the large, reptile erm bird looking thing that stood before them.  ?Move? he commands, he really wasn?t in the mood for this.  ?How dare you speak to the queen of this land in that manner!? Birdy huffs at Cyrus? rudeness.  ?I don?t know anything about the customs of this place, but you?re no lady.? Cyrus replies,  ?Now move before I?m tempted to help you out becoming a lady though.? is added, Cyrus hand falling to the hilt of his sword. Birdy snarled another egg is fired, this time Rebecca slams it to the ground. She was quickly losing her cool as well. Birdy backed away a bit; they were either strong or stupid. Pulling a three fingered hand to the sky it snaps its fingers,  ?Boys? is hummed.

From below the platform two pipes rose, both behind either Shroom or Havok, turtles [one wearing a purple eye mask and the other a green] pop up and drag Havok and Shroom into the darkness. From behind Birdy two turtle appear. One wearing red, the other blue, they both had bladed weapons. Rebecca clicked her tongue off the back of her throat,  ?I?ll take the hermaphrodite; you can have the turtles, kay?? she asks.  ?Sure? is the reply as Cyrus turned to the side offering as little of a target as possible.

In the distance Frogger stalked on a ledge, just out of sight, he normally wasn?t one to leave his lair, but with the reports coming in from Mushroom Island he figured that he may be needed for long range support. ~


----------



## Vergil (Apr 15, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

?Bugger me backwards!? Kagami yelled as she looked behind her to see that angry mob as 1-I carried her.

?You?re as charming as ever, Kagami.? Teri laughed. The jovial attitude stopped as their sprint slowed to a tentative walk. ?Who are they??

Before them there was a veritable army that was marching towards them. There was a strange flag that was flying as they drew closer. ?That flag??

?The Revolutionaries.? Bombera said intensely. 

?Yes. Thanks to you, this island will be safe.? Aish said pointing at the group. At the head of it the boy that Kagami met earlier lead them.

?Hey, it?s that kid!? Kagami said pointing.

?You?re going to have to be more specific.? Teri sweatdropped.

?You know how I was talking about getting a ship. This is the guy that I made the deal with.? Kagami nodded.

?You made a deal with a kid? Why am I not surprised.? Teri remarked

?Hey! He?s a badass. Don?t underestimate him. He pulled off some crazy voodoo shit and I was paralysed. Me! Paralysed!? Kagami spat out, ?I figured he could come good on the deal. Besides we were kicking those pirates asses anyway, I figured, why not, right??

?I suppose.? Teri said looking at the child trying to gauge him. There was definitely an aura about him; the fact that he was leading all those men was a feat unto itself. The large group stopped a few feet away from the Stratosphere Pirates and the boy walked up to Kagami, who had climbed down 1-I.

?Adequately done.? The boy said surveying the damage, ?some rebuilding required but we had planned on some improvements.?

?What do you mean?? Kagami said not really following, ?Why did you want those guys out of the way anyway.?

?This island is under Revolutionary control. The mayor will be jailed for corruption and the negative elements of society will be jailed.? The boy put his hands behind his back and walked to the side, overlooking the sea.  ?This place has been a hub of corruption for years. The stock exchange was rigged so that only a few would benefit, namely high ranking officials within the World government. However this is merely one of many such places.?

Kagami nodded, pretending she understood but really just drawing a blank. Teri was the one who asked further,

?Jailed? I doubt the marines would take in folk from you guys, just on your word.? Teri said, remembering what she had been taught on the Revolutionary war.

?Indeed, which is why we are in the final stages of building our own prison.? The boy wheeled around and had a fanatic look in his eye, ?A place where criminals; all criminals, are put in. Marines and pirates alike.?

?You?re going to jail marines?! That?s?.insane! They?ll come for you in full force.? Teri said alarmed at the idea.

?Hmph, you underestimate the revolutionaries and overestimate the Marines. They are significantly weaker than they were a few years ago. Whilst we couldn?t win against them in an all out war, our forces are such that they would incur such losses that they would be unable to govern the world. It would fall into the chaotic hands of the pirates and no-one wants that. No offense.?

Kagami huffed at the statement, but Teri nodded in agreement. There were some bad dudes out there. Kagami looked at Mr Quack and then back at the boy.

?This little dude has been through hell because of the other ducks. If you?re in charge here, what you gonna do about that?? Kagami said her hands on her hips.

?Very noble of you to care. Of course we have been fully aware of the actions of the residents here. Rest assured we shall make any form of prejudice a serious offense. The world has no place for such things.? The boy said, his eyes closed, opening them only at the last sentence. Kagami looked at the featherless duck and was satisfied by the gleam in his eyes. 

?And what about our ship?? Kagami said with her arms crossed as much as they could be with her cast on. 

The boy look at her enigmatically. ?Ah yes there is that matter isn?t there? Well the Royal Flush pirates have a fine vessel, you are free to take that if you wish.?

?Hey! That?s hardly fair! We could have done that ourselves!? Kagami protested.

?Hardly. Everything on this island and the surrounding territorial waters are now property of the Revolutionaries, the Royal Flush ship included. We did not even require your help in this matter, as you can see we are amply prepared. However your help in this matter was appreciated and you have potentially saved the lives of some of my fellow Revolutionaries. For that, I am willing to forego the sizeable monies we would have accrued from selling that vessel and hand it to you.?

Kagami?s face grew flustered and she whispered to Teri, ?He used a lot of big words, what did he say??

?Basically, take it or leave it.? Teri sighed.

?Ugh, fine, we?ll take their stupid boat. Thanks a bunch!? Kagami said with an air of resignation.

?Excellent. Your boat is docked at the pier. It?ll be fairly obvious which ship is yours. Now then, if you?ll excuse me I have a city to Revolutionise.?

With that the large group marched past them, a squeal like quack coming from the Mayor as they handcuffed him and took him to an oppressive looking ship.

?Well, hopefully this island is in better hands now.? Teri said with a little concern in her eyes. 

?I dunno, that kid gives me the creeps.? Kagami shivered. ?What matters is if you?re ok Mr Quack.?

?That?s not my name. My name is Lucas von Periwinkle.? Lucas said

?Get the fuck out, it isn?t!? Kagami said bursting out laughing.

?I think it is a most gentlemanly name.? 1-I said

?Damn right it is!? Lucas said angrily but then his expression softened and looked a little sheepish, ?Thanks for all the help by the way.?

?No worries! The fact that you are a featherless duck that can talk still makes me want to vomit through my eyes, but you?re a good?bird.? Kagami said, ?I?d offer that you come with us, but I really don?t want to!?

?Wouldn?t want to come with a flat chested bimbo like you anyway! What about you 1-I? I don?t have to live in the forest anymore. I got a good feeling about this town now, and you know I?m always right!? Lucas said with a grin, ?You should go with them.?

?We can sort that out later! Lemme see my ship!? Kagami said climbing on 1-I?s shoulders. ?Thanks by the way. I?m still hurting pretty good. We need a doctor!?

The crew headed towards the pier, Kagami trying to contain her happy bouncing to a minimum as her ribs didn?t really like it when she did so. There were a huge amount of ships, the island being a tourist attraction, but the ship they were after stood out brilliantly. 

?Holy shit!? Kagami said climbing off the robot.

?Wow..? Teri chimed in.

The Royal Flush pirates had made a lot of money whilst shaking down the residents of Pato island, and had invested a fair sum into their ship.

?It has a swimming pool! And palm tree growing out of it! Oh my god! Look at the cabin, it looks like a straw hut!? Kagami pointed at it, acting as though she had won the lottery. ?even the paint is perfect. White and blue, just like the sky!?

Teri looked around the ship, checking its structure. ?Some quality materials used. Not sure how she sails but?I?m pretty sure she?s strong. What do you want to name her??

Kagami boarded the ship and ran her hand across railing. ?The awesome ship of OMG!?

?No. How about the Wandering?.wanderer?.ach! I don?t know!? Teri said rubbing her head.

?We?re the Stratosphere Pirates right? How about something sky based?? Bombera suggested.

?Was thinking of that but?I dunno, too corny.? Kagami said as the rest of the crew climbed aboard. ?Has to be something that is a great pun and is relevant?.ah..!?

?Let?s hear it.? Teri said, bracing herself as she looked at the growing smile on the Captain?s face.

?The Stratisfaction!? Kagami exclaimed bright eyed and full of enthusiasm. Even if Teri had hated the name, she wouldn?t have been able to deny Kagami it. But she didn?t hate it. It was actually pretty good.

?Ok?.yeah I like it. How about you guys?? Teri asked the other crew members, ?not that it matters, Kagami won?t change her mind.?

?Who would object? With a name like this Stratisfaction is guaranteed!? Kagami yelled out gleefully and then fell backwards into the pool.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*What in the fuck do you mean another castle...?*
​
By the time they made it through a few 'worlds' they were absolutely exhausted. After almost drowning it was battle after battle even with 'cheating' by some flute type instrument the mustached mobster used. After a certain point it didn't even seem like a simple quest anymore, but a war. Dragon's endless army of minions made Zy found a whole new respect for the 'plumber'. He did this shit regularly? 

"Huff, huff, huff..." Zy was exhausted and his crew ended up getting split apart after running into the endless series of traps within the maze of a haunted house. Marcello and Zy ended up in a confusing maze together. Koaj and Bazoo were stuck with each other near the top of the haunted house being chased by what appeared to be skeletons. Kane and Bazoo were hunted down by some giant... was that a ghost?

Zy hadn't quite figured out if this was just a quirk of the island of some wicked Devil Fruit usage going down but either way he was happy when mobster and pirate managed to solve the puzzles that allowed them to escape. He wasn't sure if the others made it out safely, but Zy knew time wasn't on their side. He would quite simply have to trust in the abilities of his allies.

"We'rea gettin' closer! Pretty soon he'sa gonna send his kids at us! When we make it through them it'sa smooth sailin'!" Marcello explained after smoothly snapping the neck of a charging turtle in football gear.

When Zy arrived at the next castle he rested back to back with Marcello. The exhausted duo wolfed down as much air as they could inhale at once to feed their burning lungs. Cannon balls were fired at them as Dragon's minions resorted to ranged combat. Side by side they fought on, Marcello makes sparks that resulted in balls of fire while Zy fired beam after beam in retaliation.

"I gotta say man, this Pineapple must be one hot piece of ass!" Zy reasoned while ducking a tossed hammer before spinning and slitting the attacker's neck with a beam sabre. It was outrageous. What man in his right mind would go through all of this otherwise?

"Oh she is!" Marcello shouted back after flipping into a brain crushing stomp before kicking the dead turtle's shell into a group of his brothers-in-arms.

Zy and Marcello darted across patches of grass while they ran up to a tall stone door blocking them off. Zy jumped and shoved a Bimu Bimu Bakudan while Marcello lunged into a drop kick that burst the entrance wide open. Chunks of stone bounced across the bottom floor of the castle leaving the debris of their forced entry scattered everywhere.

The silhouettes of pirate and mobster stood menacingly in the doorway with their rigid body language hinting that as worn out as they were the two planned to continued beating ass and taking names. 

Wordlessly they took off to unleash a combination of swift brutality that would leave the most confident of warlords cautious. Zy's beam erupted in a guard's face sending him tumbling below the descending wall of stone. The sickening crunch was ignored by Zy as well as Marcello. They were running on adrenaline alone at this point and neither intended to stop and think. It was simply going to be a massacre. 

The castle was overcome in record time as the brick smashing alliance of wreckers concluded with them crashing violently into the throne room. Back to the intruders, two spiked turtles... clearly Dragon's kids... turned to face them.

"Impressive... you made it here fast... too bad we're going to have to obliterate both of you."

The enormous brown brother of the duo stepped forward with a snicker, cracking his knuckles. 

"The rest of my brothers should be handling your friends. Face it, it's over. Even if you make it past me the futile attempt to overthrow us will make you rue the day you allied with this barbaric mobster. Even if you should get lucky I warn you of this. My father is quite known for his contingency plans." 

"We'sa not scared! Don't youa know who I am? It'sa me! I'm the god damned Marcello!"

"Sorry mate but pirates don't exactly have time for regret. Especially not a prince." A hand glowing, Zy smiled darkly. "Tonight I dine on turtle soup."

Somewhere in the New World a shinobi in razor sharp armor sneezed. 

They light show that followed was staggeringly one sided. It wasn't even a battle for Zy and Marcello. Just fire balls and beams in one glorious light show that left the turtle brothers twitching and smoking. Stomping on Beethoven's chest, Marcello grinned nastily as his shell cracked under the pressure. Speaking in the huskiest voice he could manage Marcello forcefully asked, "Whur urs shurr?!"

Beethoven could barely make out what he was saying. Did he have throat cancer or did some bat obsessed crime fighter make another film?

"I... I have no clue what this guy is trying to say to me...?" Beethoven addressed Zy now.

"..." Punch! "Whur urs shurr?!"

"..." Face bleeding, Beethoven cowered from the wrath of Marcello.

"..." Zy opened his mouth to interrupt, but shrugged it off and ventured to the holding cell. A hand on the bar, Zy exhaled. Finally they could get the hell out of there...

"We're sorry your princess is in another castle." A mushroom-man sympathetically told Zy.

Stood stare staring at the little beady eyed shroom and he stared back with a blank expression.

"Fuck you!" Zy screamed, his irritation exploding into pure anger. A brightly glowing beam dramatically blasted the shrieking shroomster into a wall. The shroom's body squeaked each time a new beam hit it as Zy took out his frustration of the shrieking prisoner.

"It'sa okay! Stop! I know how frustratin' it is! Trusta me! It'sa not his fault... come on, breathe... easy, easy... it'sa not his fault." Marcello gently said, attempting to calm Zy down like he would his neurotic brother.

"Huff, huff, huff... if I see one more god damned turtle I swear I'm going to blow up this fucking island!" Zy ranted. How many castles, how many worlds, how many battles did they have to go through to save one chick!?

"Aha... so Dragon really has kept her in his castle. Figures. Let'sa go, friend. We gonna save your woman... an' leave it up to Livio to save Pineapple. This gonna be the big one... so get y'self ready!" Marcello shouted, before punching an entire wall down to expose the eerie castle in the distance that must surely belong to Dragon.

"Time to slay a dragon," Zy coldly snapped while sweeping his scarf over his shoulder. He was beyond agitated. He was absolutely pissed. Was it truly because of all of the turtles, though..? No. It was because the golden 'coins' disappeared. God damned this place was useless!

*Meanwhile in Dragon's tower...
*

"Oh, who am I kidding...? He's not going to risk coming for me..." Alexia sulked.

She rubbed her lamp, but... nothing happened. No genie. Nothing. What was going on...? She threw it down. Slapped it. Kicked it. Stomped in. Shook it. Rolled side to side on the carpet with it. When she was out of options she took a hammer Dragon left in the corner of his bedroom and smashed it against the lamp. 

The hammer was specially crafted or something, she noted, for it seemed to smash down with little to no effort on her part. The lamp shattered and purple smoke blew mightily against the lovely damsel in distress with an hourglass figure. Despite her eyes attempting to deceive her into thinking that the roughly blowing thick smoke was real she didn't actually _feel_ a breeze. None of that mattered now. At long last he was free. The eager young lady ran over to finally see the big moment. The big treasure of her kingdom... The Genie of the Lamp.

"Grant me my first wish! Get me out of here!" Alexia cried.



"I'mmmmmmmmmmmm finally freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"My wish?"

"I can't grant wishes! I told you!"

"..." Alexia's foot firmly planted itself between the eccentric stranger's thighs. "My. Wish."

"Yume Yume no... door!" Jamal shouted, stomping and striking a pose. A fake door appeared on the wall, and when Alexia went to open it... the door disappeared.

"I'll kill you!"

"Wait!" Jamal's nasally voice wailed out as he cowered. The princess repeatedly bonked on his head until Dragon kicked the door open. 

"What's all of that fucking noi -- where in the hell did you get that?!"

"I can explain!" Alexia started, before turning to face Jama -- ... wait, why was there a giant ball there suddenly?

"Whatever, keep that shit down." Dragon muttered before stomping off.

"Whew..." Jamal sighed before flopping onto his back. "That was a close one..."


----------



## kluang (Apr 16, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

1-I took the wheel and slowly the ship began to leave port. Teri shoots down the Royal Flush flag and looks at Kagami. "We need a flag. A real flag."

"Ah a flag, I remember an old pirate song about the Jolly Roger." says 1-I and he began to rumble a bit.

Rally round the flag, boys—
Give it to the breeze!
That's the banner that we bore
On the four seas.
Brave hearts are under it,
Let the marines sweat,
Gallant lads, fire away!
And fight for the flag.
Their flag is but a rag—
Ours is the true one;
Raise the Jolly Rogers
Let our colors fly, boys—
Fly them day and night;
For the treasures, hookers and booties
For we are the freedom of the sea. 

"Hmm... Where's Bombera?" ask Kagami. "He went to the kitchen." says Teri.

"Holy hell, those bozos have enough food for a small country in here!!!" shout Bombera.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 16, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Flash Back*

*[Glorious Bastards, Lil Wano]​*
[The Drunken Sword IV]​
[Lil Wano]

Cyrus paused, what did she just say?  ?Eh?? he mumbles as he turned on his heel. The sound from metal on the bottom of his sandal that scrapped the stone ground is only blotted out by the impact of steel on steel.  ?If you beat me you letch!? Miyoko screams.  ?Thatsh dangerous missy.? Cyrus hiccups, but that wasn?t what caught the swordswoman off guard, it was the fact that he blocked her sword strike with the bottom of his sandal,  ?How in the hell did you get your leg that high, that quickly?!? she screams. Cyrus gives a confused grunt,  ?Whatsh you talking about mah bandaged friend?? he asks poking at the bandages that fought to contain her bosom, which she largely ignored as she tried to push him off balance.

Stopping she, with her free hand, points to the fact that he was blocking her strike with his foot,  ?Heeey~ How?d you gets up thar?? Cyrus asks, his beat red face twisting in confusion to match Miyoko?s expression.  ?I don?t take kindly to people playing me as a fool!? is yelled as she wrapped her free hand under her first,  ?Crimson Blade Technique!! Heavenly Sword!? is yelled as she put all that hidden muscle into her attack. Cyrus grunts as he is pushed and pushed even more. Eventually something gives, and just a hint. It wasn?t the girl. With a tumble the wall to her left explodes as Cyrus goes through it. Splintered wood and saw dust fills the air as Cyrus tumbles through the pet shop. All manner of birds, cats, rats and dogs flee into the streets as Miyoko entered to finish things. 

 ?Hu-how muchs foars this bag of dog food?? Cyrus was at the counter, a large fifty pound bag of dog food was the product in question.  ?And ish it board certified for small breeds?? he asks as the murderous woman swoops in for the kill. Hunching over a bit Cyrus digs in his clothing for his Beli purse. This small change in size is enough for him to avoid having his head cut from his body, but the store keeps hat isn?t as lucky as it falls in two.  ?Shorry, all I haz ish fifteen Beli? he states dumping almost thirty out, he?s drunk so you?ll have to excuse him. ?That?s enough? the man replies just before he fainted.  ?Die!? is yelled as Cyrus stumbled to his left as he attempted to lift the bag. Instead of the kill shot Miyoko wanted, all she did was succeed in cutting the bag in half.  ?Thatsh not sho bad.? he states hefting up the spilling product.

Miyoko takes a step back, was this guy kidding her? No, there was a definite method to his madness. He was a drunken sword.  ?You can quit with that fa?ade now.? Miyoko commanded, Cyrus halted, his eyes narrowed on the bombshell of a fighter,  ?Sho, yousih figured it out did you?? he sighed  ?Yeah, I did. Though I?ll admit I wasn?t sure at first.? is the reply given. Cyrus pulled his hand to his sword,  ?Letsh take this owtshide.? he comments, noting that he didn?t want to do this store anymore damage. Miyoko agreed, all she wanted was his head, not destroy this business in the process. The two combatants square up in the center of the street.  ?I?ll apologize in advance? Cyrus states which brings a confused look to Miyoko?s face,  ?What are you getting at?? she asks pulling her sword up and over her shoulder, the tip of the blade pointing toward the ground. The length of the blade made it the perfect defensive stance. 

 ?Firshtly for yer dad, secondly for my actions. I really can?t control myself when like thish.? is the reply as he held a hand toward her, as if to truly ask for forgiveness.  ?I?ll accept your apology when I take your head.? she bites, Cyrus just shakes his head,  ?Even at your level of skill? Three moves? is states holding that hand up into a three, just to show her what he said.  ?How dare you give me three free attacks!? she yells, his arrogance getting her ire up even more. Well at least she knew what he was talking about, most people would have been like eh? Biting her lip Miyoko dashes into an attack knowing he wouldn?t if she didn?t at first. The tip of the sword splits a small line up the street as she attacks, but the wily swordsman avoids the blow, a second rains in a blinding speed from his left. How the sword got over there was anyone?s guess. But again Cyrus spins avoiding the bite of the steel with a spin. 

For the last attack she vanished, leaping high into the air. Hopefully too fast for the drunk to follow and a second later she is falling to his blind spot. ?Clang-  ?Thatsh three.? Cyrus states deflecting the blow, a flash follows his sword traces across her, she at the last moment gets her weapon in the way, the blow presses her back, but Cyrus is relentless while charging in with an almost dance like rhythm. Miyoko fires off a volley of strikes, but her opponent dances around with spins as if the wind itself was carrying him. She avoids the blow aimed for her left arm, but left her midsection open for a knee that lifted her off the ground. She grunts as the next attack disarmed her. Cyrus grinned as the sword skidded across the ground and she started to fall to her knees. A flash travels the length of her body. Miyoko freezes, did he just kill her? No, she didn?t feel any pain pressing on her body. Cuts neither appeared nor seeping blood. What happened next caused her to blush though as the bandages that wrapped her chest started to split.  ?Pervert!? she shouts catching them as she stood.  ?Fine! You win, follow me.? she huffs walking up to a house. 

Walking in, she motions for Cy to follow. That red bar grew larger as he followed; she apparently thought about it and agreed. 

-SMASH!-

A large vase explodes over Cyrus? head and he crumples to the ground,  ?You could have killed me at any point couldn?t you, but you didn?t. So in that respect, I?ll allow you to live as well.? she states as Cyrus fell to the ground in a broken heap and knocked cold. With a huff she adjusted the loose bandages so she could at least carry her sword as well. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Lil Wano*​
*I'm turning Nihonese I think I'm turning Nihonese I really think so~​*











Zy woke with a yawn, his head still sagging. Man his neck was sore. Might not be a good idea to sleep like that again. Wait, sleep? Oh shit! How much time passed?! Zy's eyes bugged open for him to see it was still night at least. Whew.

The lithe captain stretched and yawned, his head sagging backwards as his back popped. Shit he was tired. Springing down Zy winced and patted his chest. Oh yeah, pain. Zy approached one of the fallen Nihonese soldiers and swiped his rice hat and outfit. It was time to ... blend in.

Zy walked ahead with a katana at the hip and his head dipped forward, rice hat covering his foreigner face. He randomly bowed at people, having Nihonese conversations. He had to remember to thank Mio later. Shit that enormous scar across the chest stung. He'd need to get that looked at.

Making his way down several paths Xingese warriors surrounded him, leaping from rooftops to land in either rigid or fluid fighting stances. Zy sighed and shook his head. Seriously? What sort of shitty luck did he even have?!

"You fuckers are done for!" Shouted an angry Xingese. They ran for Zy wasn't in the mood to bullshit anymore. Spinning his cane he smashed it on the advancing martial artist's foot before twirling it backwards to smack his chin upward. As the Xingese stumbled backwards Zy lunged into a thrusting blow against the throat that left his attacker bouncing a few times against his now dirt stained back.

"Listen," Zy started as the others prepared to continue the ambush. "I've got no problem with any of you. I'm trying to resolve this conflict and get the maximum amount of beli possible out of it. Can we just happily go our separate ways?" Resounding battle cries answered that for him. Zy shrugged and slipped a solid combat stance. He rarely fought like this since acquiring his ability, but he was actually a far better fighter than his regular antics would imply.

One of the Xingese dashed at Zy, and the former cane wielding fighter now clutched the scabbard of the katana as he readjusted his stance while holding his blade in battojutsu fashion. This made the Xingese freeze for a bit, rethinking their preconceived notion that numbers would present an advantage. They lost all of that moxie from witnessing his stance alone. This guy was clearly no amateur.

The melody of crickets became the only preventive measure of complete silence as the moon's reflective light shined down upon the gathered combatants. In the small field at the outskirt of the village Zy waited for any of them to make a move. Finally, one did. The best fighter of the group. He wasn't large, but packed with compact muscle. His burst of speed was admirable, but the wind slicing kick hit nothing but air as Zy skidded behind him while sheathing the katana with a crisp 'shhhnkt'. "Sorry, but I really don't have time for this." 

"L-Li!" Shouted his comrades.

A second later Li hit the ground face first, bleeding. Zy's now cold magenta gaze focused on the others with a spine tingling death glare. "I always say there's no need for the rough stuff. No one listens. Would anyone here like to join Li or can I kindly be on my way?"

The men practically climbed over each other to get the hell out of Zy's way. He nodded his gratitude and continued towards the location of the mayor. He wanted to get out of here and preferably wished to find a bar to continue getting drunk at. Dizzy from blood loss and a lack of sleep Zy realized he wasn't getting paid nearly enough for this.

He froze at the vast enormous amount of Nihonese men standing guard. Clearing his throat, Zy requested entry in surprisingly fluent Nihonese. The men glanced each other as if trying to figure out whether or not this man was from there. 

"Remove your hat," a higher ranking soldier commanded.

_Shit._

Zy didn't bother answering. He ran like hell. The men guarding the gate that surrounded the mayor's home shouted a battle cry in unison and immediately gave chase. 

"Kill him!" "Get back here you punk ass bitch!"

"Fuck you!" Zy shouted over his shoulder before tossing a bag of rice at them that hit a few hectically aiming archers in the face and exploded.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 16, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[On the Trail of Pineapple]​
[Not Playing by the Rules Finale]










​
Birdy grunted, what did this bitch just go and say?  ?I?ll!? the she want to be stops cold as Rebecca slams her fist off the side of his face. Surprised Birdy hobbles to the side; the force of the strike was so surprising. This was going to be one hell of a ?cat? fight ~

 ?Well, what have we here L?? the turtle wearing red asks walking toward Cyrus,  ?R, what do you think you?re doing, we need to do this together.? the turtle identified as simply L states, but the other, R, didn?t seem to care what was said.  ?Don?t worry brother, this one is mine. You won?t have to get blood on those precious swords of yours.? R replied as he pulled his set of Sais free of his belt.  ?Your stance is sloppy and the way that you hold your weapons are atrocious, you?re asking to be disarmed.? Cyrus offers, his hand falling to the hilt of his sword. R?s lips rolls to a scowl,  ?What?d you just say to me?!? he shouts his temper flaring. L just looked on with a concerned look, this stranger had just picked out every flaw that R displayed, and even seemed to predict that R was a hothead. 

 ?I think, ?,  ?Shut up, he?s mine. He has insulted me for the first and only time.? R states while he charged in. If Cyrus would have drawn his sword he?d have a definite reach advantage, but he wanted to hammer his point home as R flipped the Sai in his left fist around so he could punch with the butt of the weapon. ~~

 ?Oh no you don?t!? Rebecca bites the heel of her shoe connecting with the bridge of Birdy?s nose. The egg the beast was about to fire is shot toward the ground where it explodes into a fine white and yellow mist as Rebecca slams her knuckles off its chest. Birdy hobbles back clutching his chest as Rebecca leaps in with an ax kick meant to end the fight, but Birdy steps to the side grabbing Rebecca by the knee,  ?Don?t think so honey!? he snaps before flipping her backwards. Rebecca?s world goes topsy-turvy. Thankfully she did some training with Cyrus, so this little disorientation tactic works too little effect as she lands planting a powerful thrust kick in Birdy?s chest causing him to stumble back and fall to a knee.  ?Feisty eh?? he asks wiping spit from his round mouth,  ?I like that, Frogger likes it even more, so when I finally beat you, I?ll strip you down. Wash you up and present you as a gift to my king.? he states firing off a salvo of spicy eggs that ignite on contact with air. ~~~

Cyrus spins with R?s attack, his hand latches onto him just below his elbow. He allows his shoulder to deflect R?s other arm as he pushes the captured arm down and away. The Sai is tossed away as R is lifted up and tossed over a shoulder. With a nimble flip the red wearing turtle lands on his feet.  ?I warned you.? Cyrus sighs as he picked the Sai up. R snarls, who in the hell was this guy?  ?I?ll kill you now!? he yells charging, in response Cyrus hops back jiving from left to right R snarls in anger, he hated being played with. [color=fuchsia ] ?Catch?[/color] Cyrus muses as he tosses the Sai up into the air toward R, the befuddled turtle has little option but to do so, this leaves him open and Cyrus quickly hooks a foot around the his green head,  ?Tornado Driver? waving with a smile he slams R off the platform, knocking the green ninja out.  ?Not bad, but you?ll find that I?ll not be as easy to beat.? L states walking forward, with sleek and subtle movements he pulls both his custom Katana from his back. 

Taking a step back Cyrus allows his hand to fall to just above the sword of Hattanzo, L was right he was more calm than R. But it wasn?t about anger or the control. With Cyrus it was about skill and having a set of abilities that could work against most other styles.  ?Well, are we going to stare at one another all day?? ~~~~

Rebecca stumbles back a hand pulled to her stomach; Birdy lowered a foot, a glint in his eyes. She was a tough customer, but he grew up in worse conditions.  ?See, told you that?d I?d win? the strange bird monster laughed, even Rebecca found the statement funny as she too laughed with him.  ?You?re not even a quarter the strength of Titan. That attack was a joke.? she relays diving into another flurry of attacks punctuated with a kick that sends Birdy spiraling to the deck of the platform with a thunderous shudder.  ?Ax SLAM!? she yells as she pulled her leg high above her head. Birdy freezes, then rolls as Rebecca started to bring the heel of her foot to the floor below. The platform shakes violently splitting a crack where the bird once lay, what kind of freak of nature was this woman? Birdy thinks as he rolled to a knee. That was a dangerous attack. 

With sweat beading across his head, Birdy snaps his fingers a small group of Ninja Star-men appear in the distance, they make a Bee-Line for Rebecca to run interference for Birdy as he recovered his footing and dignity, if he had any. ~~~~~

The warnings cries that R gave weren?t offered by L. Pulling the swords close to his body he leaps into battle. With tremendous skill he slashed and cut at Cyrus who danced through the attacks noting the edge and degree of skill the turtle offered. It was better than he expected, coming from this twisted little island that it. But still for all the skill that was offered here, what he had he hurt himself with lack of foot work. Which is where Cyrus would make his counter, pushing a foot forward Cyrus trips the blue wearing turtle up, the flash of translucent purple that followed heralded his jump into the combat. 

Ducking and weaving Cyrus took the time to effectively counter L?s two bladed style handing small nicks and cuts when the opportunities presented themselves. Which amazingly, after he tripped the turtle up, was quite often; L?s blood started to slowly paint the platform?s surface as the battle started to turn against him. The violent shaking of the platform gives Cyrus the opportunity to put L on his back with a powerful spinning kick. As the turtle rebounds off the surface he closes in with a thunderous kick off L?s face. The turtle spins away from Cyrus bumping across the surface. Catching view of the added aid that Birdy had Cyrus leaps into action batting the nuisances away with a series of kicks allowing Rebecca to focus on Birdy. ~~~~~~     

Frogger paced side to side as he watched the combatants fight. Was there nothing his troops could do to beat these two? Slamming a foot down he was about to signal a retreat when he catches a glimpse of something he may be able to use, the rabbit was protecting the girl. A devious plan started to form in his mind. ~~~~~~~

L snaps too and lunges at Cyrus, who is now forced to engage him again instead of watching Rebecca?s back as she fought the hermaphrodite this is when Frogger strikes as he stalked closer. From his mouth a volley of water bullets are fired. Not at Cyrus, but at Rebecca. As if on cue, Cyrus kicks L away and dissipates the attacks with a single sword strike. The plan worked as L latched onto Cyrus? legs. That is when Frogger attacked with a very concentrated bullet. Aimed for Cyrus, Rebecca seeing this makes her move. Tired of being the reason others got hurt she knocks Birdy off balance enough to where she can knock Cyrus out of the way. The Hare-man tumbles over the turtle. But unfortunately for Cyrus and Rebecca she takes the bullet to the chest. Her whole world shakes violently her face froze in horror. ~~~~~~~~

[Wrong Brother?s Place] 

Mambo LaVaue pauses in her watch over Manni. Pulling a tuft of fur out, she traded Cy his scabbard back for a tuft, she watches it turn an onyx black. Looking to the distance she pulls herself to a squat stance and walked toward the door. Once outside Roughneck asks where she is going in the middle of combat. She looks to the gator,  ?To save the only person that can put the son of the devil back to sleep.? is the reply that black fur being flashed. It was happening far quicker than she even imagined. This could get nasty and quick. ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 16, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

[The Labyrinth, Vesper City]​
[Ill Tidings Redux]​
The Ironman VS The Tinman​
The roles were reversed, the ailing Kai was now was now tossed on his back as the robot clumsily got back up again. It gave a tug on the sword stuck in it's chest, before deciding to take care of the pain in it's ass first. It still had two weapons left, the ax and the whip and at this range only one was effective. It gave a mighty swing with it, but Kai was capable of rolling out of the way, making it cleave into the ground. 

A feat as simple as rolling on to his feet, didn't go that smoothly in his current condition and it went with some stumbling as he hurried to put some distance between him and the robot so that he could catch his breath before the next round.

A scraping noise a few back from his alerted him of the next move the robot was making, the whip was coming. Maybe it was the fever getting to him, but he could only think of one way to handle this oncoming attack and so he gambled on it. He used his iron coated hand to take the strike, the whip wrapping around his wrist instead of tearing skin off at the bodypart the robot was aiming for. 

The robot must have thought it had gained the advantage now, as it gave a strong tug at with the intent to pull him in so that it could finish him off with his ax. He didn't count on the fact that Kai heavily outweighed him, courtesy of his Devil Fruit powers. Kai fully expected to win this tug of war though, he put his moneymaker into it and leaned back as he let the robot set itself up. It struggled mightily, lost balance and Kai benefited greatly from it by pulling him down. Flattened once more, Kai was quick to close the distance. 

Kicking the ax out of it's grip, and then pounced the robot as he went in for the kill. It was time for his own weaponry to do the talking, he switched to his secondary set of teeth which was designed to bite through metals and he proceeded to do exactly that. He mauled the robot, going to town like a lion on a zebra. As a true king in this concrete jungle. 

It was over when Kai went for the throat, though he made sure to do some more damage even after the head had landed with a dull thud on the floor and rolled a feet away, before he got up again. As the hero of this tale he had to save the damsel in distress after all. And the chicklet for that manner. There was no time to rest, take some medicine, have a few of his concubines make some Boko soup and lay in bed all day like how he would normally do feeling as sick as he felt right now.

He used his free hand to pick up the ax, and tossed in the direction of the minotaur with the attempt tostrike it. He was off by quite a few inches, his head felt even heavier than his hand and the rest of his body felt. But maybe it it would draw enough attention for Sam to gain the upperhand. There was only so much this leading male could do at once, even Kai was only mortal. He went and assisted Boko, using his other hand which still had the whip and what remained of the robot attached to it. He used it as an improvised flail, and slammed it straight into the snake's.......

Well it wasn't the tail, or the head......Torso? Neck? Kai would have to look up what the correct term was later. He was going for somewhere on the long middle part, the part he wanted to make into his new pants later. He intended make a kick ass belt buckle out of the head somehow as well. 

He wasn't sure who was winning in the Boko VS snake battle, but he'd be damned if someone else would be the first to munch on the giant chicken sword!


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 16, 2013)

*A little town by the sea...*












The dust of the island flew about the air, little dust devils kicking up and spinning the particles around and dancing with them on the breeze. These particles, They seemed to move in motion with the step of a young man, His crimson hair dancing with the dust and sand in step to a song only they could hear... Well, that and anyone listening to the crimson haired man belting a song out at the top of his lungs.

"Is that music following you? How do you do that?" Sophie looked around, trying to understand where the guitar was coming from. "Shh... It's called ambiance." The crimson haired man smirked. 

Name: Marco Melon
Age: 8365 days old
Occupation: Doctor... Kind of.

"Marco, Ambiance doesn't appear out of thin air." Sophie sighed. "I might have spend a couple beli." Marco responds, pushing his fingers together shyly. "W...What!? WE NEED THAT MONEY TO EAT! WE HAVEN'T HAD REAL FOOD IN DAYS!" Sophie's fist pounds Marco into the ground. "Ehhh.... But they were totally worth the cash!" Pointing to a cart a little ways off the road. 

Sophie witnessed there a band playing music in the back of the wagon. "Why.... why did you spend our money on this!?" Marco quickly stood up, brushed himself off and stared at her seriously. "Real Doctors..." He paused, his face growing dark and stern, He had been more serious now than ever in his life. "...Have theme songs." 

CRAAAAAAACK~!

The sound echoes for what seems like miles, breaking the sound of the bands music. "Now then. No more wasting our money, got it!?" Sophie throws the doctors now broken cane to the ground. "Bunnies... Are tiny fluffy... Dander Beasts...." Marco exclaims... a new large bump forming on top of his head.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 17, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*Game of Thrones*​
Marcello lost count of how many asses they kicked. It wasn't particularly fair to try to match a sharpshooter in a contest of mowing down fodders though. They made their way through the final castle in another blur of continuous beat downs. During their castle run Zy found himself amused at how bizarrely agile Marcello was. How in the hell was he performing triple flips with that gut? Oh well.

Twin brothers roared when Zy and Marcello dropped onto a ledge in squats. Marcello was dressed as a raccoon or something that he swore allowed him to fly. Marcello's ass got to rolling in circles and... we have lift-off ladies and gentlemen! Tail buzzing over Marcello's butt like the blade of a chopper Zy paused to figure out exactly how this was happening... and then shrugged, deciding to leave it alone. Few things made sense here anyhow.

Zy fired a beam that the quick hammer tossing brother flipped out of the way of. Marcello was struck in the chest with a hammer and lost his 'power-up', which was visually the man just crash landing onto the ground and stripping out of his suit. When Zy gave him the 'what the fuck man' look, Marcello shrugged and said, "It'sa da rules!"

"Right, right," Zy dismissively answered. Now wasn't the time for that though as an seemingly endless supply of hammers were being tossed at them. 

Marcello was so busy disrobing that he failed to see the spiraling hammer that soon enough bonked him on the head. 

Thunk! 

The mobster shrugged and jumped in the air... off of a ledge? His short fall ended with him crashing face down against a lower platform of inexplicably hovering bricks. Zy watched it all with an arched eyebrow and a grin. The rules? Whatever. He turned to face the arrogantly smiling brothers that seemed to think victory was now inevitable. Welp! It was time to prove that little assumption false.

Light erupted in front of Zy so bright that the brothers flinched. When they finally lowered their arms after shielding themselves from the intensity of it Zy stood with four brilliantly shining buckler sized discs hovering in front of him. His teeth clenched from the taxing effort of controlling them. It was still difficult to hold the beam energy together when it no longer directly connected to him, but hey.. it was a start.

"Bimu Bimu no... _Guardian Mode_~." Zy announced with a devilish grin. It was another new technique produced from his laborious night of training. 

The hammer brothers faced each other as if wondering who would be the first one to test this strange technique. The older twin huffed. He was born minutes earlier, and that made him the boss. He stomped forward with a scowl. Striking a pose, he stomped suddenly and grinned when the sudden vibration hit Zy full on. There would be no more fancy footwork out of him. Only then did he launch two hammers to test out these discs of his.

"Wrong choice, mate. I would've used that opportunity to get the hell outta here."​
The brothers immediately discovered that the discs possessed a bit of spring when the thrown hammers bounced right back. The twins leaped to the side to avoid the crashing hammers, and scowled. Now they were suddenly left on the defense against their own attacks! The duo found themselves tossing hammers with greater caution only to earn a hazardous return from one of the roaming springy discs.

The older twin flailed his arms. So he could leisurely move them around?! Now that was just cheap! "Hey, hey man. What the fuck?" An annoyed hammer brother shouted while removing his helmet.

"What?" Zy coyly asked.

"Let's crush him!" The younger twin shouted.

The brothers nodded, and took off in opposite directions. They circled Zy chucking hammers that the four discs parted ways to deflect. Zy's focus was impeccable, his expression one of extreme determination as the discs bounced back hammer after hammer. Each hammer flew off to smash destructively into walls, the ceiling, or the platform below them. At the end of their assault it was raining chunks of brick but Zy remained untouched.

"We can't touch him and he can't get us... it looks like this is a draw..." The older brother mused.

"I wonder about that..." Zy warned. One of the beams swept out in a wide chopping motion with startling speed. It cut the brothers neatly in two, both of them falling with alarmed expressions. Thud, thud. 

"Sorry, mate. You were in the way." Zy offered, panting as the discs vanished. He then knelt forward to tuck an elbow on his knee and catch his breath. The gloomy castle was full of lava which would hinder most, but it actually powered Zy up a bit. It wouldn't take long for him to recharge.

"That'sa amazing..." Marcello said out of the blue while applauding Zy's efforts. His cowardice earned him a beam to the gut which sent the mobster crumpling to his knees. "Wait, wait... I can explain! When I fell I ate a green mushroom! Ita gave me another life!"

"Shut up already, 'plumber'... we're going in." Zy shakily said before inhaling and flexing. Damn this heat felt marvelous! Entering the throne room at last, Dragon's spiky shelled back was to them as he slowly clenched his huge scaly fists. Smoke danced from his nostrils and fire crackled around his giant mouth.

"LET THE LADY GO, DRAGON!" Marcello dramatically cried, a fist lifted. When Marcello got a better look at the platform these two had so many showdowns on, he suddenly gulped. "N-no axe..?"

"No axe."

"...the hell does that mean?" Zy wondered aloud.

"We're a fucked, that's whatta dat means!" Marcello shouted as he turned to bang on the steel door that shut behind them while Dragon cackled maniacally.

"Not so, mate. I'm going to win it all. I'm willing to bet my Kingdom on it." Zy calmly challenged.

"Is that so...? Fine! I'll bet *my* kingdom on it!" Dragon blurted.

Zy's sly smile said it all. The cunning scamp answered with, "Well that settles that. Let the game of thrones begin~."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[A Deadly Game]​
[Decent into Darkness]

Leppelle grunted while sucking on his lower lip, that wasn’t who he wanted to hit. Killing women was such a waste.  “Surround him” the order doesn’t even register to the Hare-man nor does the troops that start to slowly surround him. Birdy is the only one that realizes this may end up getting bad. 

[Moments Earlier] 










​
Cyrus’ heart jumped to his throat as Rebecca’s body shuddered from the impact. Pulling his legs the Hare-man pulls himself free of L’s grip, then mimicking Rebecca he brings the full brunt of an ax kick down on the turtle’s head knocking him cold. Spinning on his hips Cyrus catches Rebecca just as she started to fall, scooping her in his arms. They both hit the ground with a soft thud as her life’s blood started to pour from the wound. Even though, she had a soft smile about her features. He was finally holding her the way she always wanted him too, so close. A hand weakly pulls itself to Cyrus face and caresses his fur as tears started to well,  “I-I love you.” she weakly stated and Cyrus’ world froze. Wu-what did she just say? Why? Cyrus pulled his hand to hers, like him she started to cry. She finally had the courage to tell him what she wanted to say back on the ship. But now it seemed to all be in vein. 

A weak cough brings a stream of blood from her mouth and her body shook, she could feel the strength starting to leave her and again she told Cyrus that she loved him, but now she was too weak and could only mouth the words as her strength started to fail her. The soft grip that Cyrus had on her hand is lost as it fell from his face, he… he could no longer feel the warmth of her body. His heart drummed to life as they both fell to the ground. Salty warm tears stung his eyes as he rocked with her, staining his fur as he softly sobbed alone. Allowing her body to rest on the platform Cyrus buried his face in her shoulder and wailed uncontrollably his agonized tears staining her cloths much like they stained his. What seemed like hours pass, though it was only a few minutes, as he cried his heart out it was like his grandfather all over again, why did he bring so much suffering to the people that loved him? It is in this moment of utter despair that he gave up; life was just too hard, too cruel.

Pulling away his tears fall to her, fumbling around he finds the sword of Hattanzo.  “I-I-I” he couldn’t say it, he couldn’t repeat those simple words. As stupidly simple as it would have been, it was too hard. It hurt too much. The blade sings a sorrowful song as it is dragged across the ground,  “Usuque ad finem” it was a phrase his grandfather taught him to go with the Cross Family Rite of Death. It meant unto the end, and now he told her while he placed the Sword of Hattanzo over her chest, then folding her arms over the handle of the blade he touches his forehead to it. His tears rolling down its purple surface,  “I’m sorry” 

[Unknown] 










​
 “that I couldn’t protect you.” opening his eyes Cyrus finds his own twisted reflection looking back at him, his forehead pressed up against the mirror of his soul. * “Well now, isn’t this interesting.”* the twisted creature spoke a hand falling to the side to convey his amusement. * “So, why am I being honored with a visit that isn’t on the cusp of death?”* he asks as Cyrus turned rolling to his back.  “You were right…” is the response given as he allowed his head to rest on the Mirror’s reflective surface. * “Well, that much is obvious, but just so I’m clear. What was I right about?”* his twisted doppelganger asks while folding his arms behind his head. Cyrus dried his tears and caught a sigh in his throat,  “About everything.” he mutters while his head hung.

Turning back to the mirror he places a hand on its slick surface, heart stricken.  “My weakness, my inability to do what needs to be done” he adds allowing his head to touch its reflective sheen,  “not be able to protect the people that matter most to me. Even to the fact I probably couldn’t find mom’s killer. Even if I did.” he mumbles falling to his knees the tears streaming again.  “What would I do? I couldn’t kill them, why would I even bother?” he adds cursing his own weakness. His twisted visage chuckled while it stroked at that small tuft of fur on its chin. * “I suppose that brings me back to my first question then, what brings you here to my humble abode?”* is again asked. The room flickered as Cyrus rolled to his bum.

Over the cloud covered room squares flicker to life, the still image of Rebecca’s form appeared. Cyrus’ twisted form shook his head, * “Oh, is this over your little whore?”* he asks, Cyrus gave the monster a deathly look, * “Woman, my apologies.”* is offered as Cyrus stood. * “So, what does that have to do with me, I can’t resurrect the dead.”* is stated as Cyrus turned to him.  “I’m not asking you that.” is the reply given a bit of venom in his voice, * “That’s helpful”* the twisted image states rolling its eyes, * “So, I guess I have to ask you a third time, what do you want with me?”* is again asked which brings a sour look to Cyrus face,  “I want your word, it’s as simple as that.” Cyrus replied which brought a confused look to his darker reflection’s face. * “My word on what?”* is asked.

 “That you won’t hurt my friends.” is the reply, the statement brought an amused look to the beast’s face, * “Your friends? Okay you know who and what I’m about. What makes you think you could trust anything I say?”* is the question posed back. And it was true this monster would probably say anything to get free of its shackles. Cyrus placed a hand on the mirror’s surface,  “Because, despite the fact your evil and twisted, you’re still me and I have some honor.” is the forceful reply, the dark image merely shrugged its shoulders, true it thought. * “Fine, I’ll not kill your friends. Now, break my prison.”* is stated and swore. Cyrus shook his head,  “No” is the reply which brought a scowl to his darker self’s face, * “Then why make me promise something like that then?”* is asked as Cyrus pushed the Sword of Hattanzo into the mirror’s lock.  “Because, if I’m out here too, I may try to stop you, I’m switching places with you” Cyrus replied as he sunk a hand into the mirror itself,  “Do me one more favor, avenge our mother.”

A brilliant flash of light covers the cheerful room 

[True Heart of Darkness]










​
Frogger blinked, even at the distance he was, he heard Cyrus say he was sorry. This inflated the toad’s ego even more. Was that all it took to get men to bend knee to him? Kill their bitch? Why didn’t he do that years ago with Dragon? His ego fit to burst he hopped around his little ledge with a chip on his shoulder.  “Alright, pledge your loyalty to me and my kingdom and I’ll forgive you.” his booming voice echoed across the battered battlefield. Birdy nodded, with Forgger there, there was no way this fellow stood a chance. Things were starting to look up for them.

Cross opened his eyes, and lifted himself to a kneeling posture. His gaze turned to the toad man, so he was the one responsible for this, a sneer crossed his features. His fur started to taint black as he stood. That swirling darkness covered almost every inch of fur until only tan looking tribal tattoos were left,  “I wasn’t talking to you frog lips.” is the reply as he turned to Frogger. Those dark eyes had turned an icy blue and his pupils pulsed with a purple hue, provoking an eerie sense of life. Frogger took a step back, was this the same person that was weeping over the girl just a moment ago? Cross turned his head to Rebecca, the sword of Hattanzo beckoned him, but even now he respected his family traditions, so he left the sword where it was. Taking his tattered red robes top off, he covers her finishing the Rites that Cyrus had started earlier. 

 “KILL HIM!” is the order, obeying a small squad of Ninja Star-Men charge in. Cyrus grins while he popped his neck. Exhaling he allowed his body to shift, the muscles in his legs getting larger and stronger. This vile version of a man had just created a new ‘point’ for his fruit, a ‘leg point’. He felt his legs get bulkier and stronger, so his speed would probably increase at the loss of agility though. But that mattered little against such small fry enemies. As the leader of the band neared Cyrus he whipped his leg out and around. The small creature explodes into a fine mist, a percussion wave roaring to life. Cross grinned as he watched the blood soaked wave slam into the rest of the monsters. Some bounced away while others were crushed to death by it. The attack brought memories of what Roughneck did, sure it didn’t cut like the Gator’s did, but it was close enough.  “Guess I’ll call that a Tempest Wave.” he chuckles not knowing it was called a Rankyaku.

Leppelle froze, what in the seven worlds was that?  “Stop right there…” it was R’s voice


----------



## Vergil (Apr 17, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates.*

‘This was the life. Finally!’ Kagami sighed as she sipped on some watered down Nectar out of a coconut. Her dad had taught her that one, though not technically directly to her, as it was well known that under certain circumstance Dante was prone to sleep talk; those circumstances being that he didn’t get ‘any’ from his wife. Fine by Kagami! They were waaay too loud anyway and….why the hell was she thinking about that again?

She shook her head and took a deep breath as she sipped on the drink and watched the blue sky over her. She had changed into her bikini, as had Teri, and they lounged on the side of the pool. The pool on their ship!

“We have a pool on our ship.” Kagami said with a smile and a nod.

“Yup.” Teri said as she stretched in the deck chair beside her.

“We have a robot that’s steering us to the next island.” Kagami said, remembering 1-I, who was “extremely proficient at sailing a ship.”

“Yup.” Teri agreed, adjusting her sunglasses.

“And…” Kagami leaned over and whispered, “did you check out the stash of naughty books under Queen’s bed? It has pictures and everything!”

“Y-yup?” Teri’s voice squeaked a little. It was written by well known erotica author who lived in the Grand Line and wrote about pirates and innocent babes being passed around like pieces of meat. Very compelling reading.

As 1-I steered the ship, the other three gallivanted around the ship and enjoyed each other’s company. After a few days of sailing, the weather turned south as they approached an island.

“Hey Gentle-robot, where are we?” Kagami asked standing idly at the front of the ship, looking at the grey clouds getting heavier and a light drizzle pattering onto the deck.

“We are approaching an island, Captain. My databases say that it is a friendly island known for its apples.” 1-I said, “Last record shows that it was under Marine control, but due to the relatively poor resources, they have a small station. Pirates or Revolutionaries have not shown any interest in the island and it is fairly cut off.”

“Sounds boring. Why are we going there?” Kagami asked looking vacantly at the sky.

“Because you pointed in that general direction and told me to take you to the nearest island.” 1-I responded.

“Oh yeah…Good job!” Kagami remembered. The weather was still warm, despite the rain and the atmosphere had a real humid feel to it. Kagami and Teri decided just to wear a coat on top of their bikinis and stay in their flip flops. It didn’t seem like they were going to be doing a lot of adventuring.

“Well, if this place is well known for it’s apples then we can make the best apple cider in the world right? One more tick off for making the greatest party in the world!” Kagami said cheering up. “And no ducks!”

“I don’t think I can deal with you running around screaming anymore.” Bombera said sighing, earning him a punch in the arm.

The island drew closer and as it did so became more and more suspicious looking. The gray clouds looked almost green above the island and there was an eerie silence. No squawking of birds, no distant noise of a sea port town, even the sand and the palm trees lacked their usual exotic feel and actually looked kinda creepy.

“Well this looks…nice.” Teri said with as much sardonic bile as she could muster.

“Records show that this island is indeed very nice.” 1-I commented.

“Sarcasm robot, learn it.” Kagami said to which 1-I began prattling off the definition of sarcasm, “No…I mean….uh…anyway, we’re getting them apples and we’re getting them ciders!”

The crew docked and stepped on the beach. Ordinarily such an act would trigger acts of spontaneous fun but something just seemed terribly off.

“Good thing we brought our coats, that is some chill in the air.” Teri said, “Should we get warmer clothes?”

Kagami looked around at the boat which was 10 ft away, “No, we’ve come too far to go back now.”

The seaside town was typical for the West Blue, cobbled streets and wooden houses that were painted in bright colors. In the grey, oppressive weather though, it looked like an abandoned theme park. 

“This is creepy.” Kagami said moving a little closer to Teri, who already had her hand on her pistol. “Y-you remember that movie…when this entire town got driven mad by these ghosts and killed each other…?”

“It’s just a movie Kagami. It’s just a movie. Nothing but fiction. I can still hear the sea. I can still hear the sea.” Teri said her eyes wide and her jaw clenched. Bombera looked bemused.

“They’re probably at some sort of town get together. No need to be scared.” Bombera said.

“Y-yeah! That’s right!” Teri said with a forced grin, making her unwittingly look possessed as she turned to Kagami.

“Ah! Stop that!” Kagami said covering Teri’s face with her hand.

“Get off!” Teri struggled as the pair lost their balance and hit the deck. It was then they heard a low groaning type sound.

“You hungry?” Kagami asked looking at Teri’s stomach.

“N-n-no. Wasn’t me! Are you screwing around with me?!” Teri spat at her cousin.

“No! Not this time!” The pair looked at 1-I and Bombera, who shrugged (as much as a robot could shrug)

Again there was a groan. Then two, then three.

“Ghosts! Run!” Kagami said scrambling to her feet and sprinting like the wind, leaving Teri behind, “I’ll always remember you!”

“Fuck you bitch!” Teri yelled as she leaped to her feet and ran after her. The boys sighed dismissively, but their nonchalance turned into alarm when they saw an army of very off looking people coming towards them.

“Zombies?” Bombera shouted in surprise, and seeing that it was probably not a good idea to use his explosive devil fruit powers that would potentially lead more of them there, he decided to follow Kagami and Teri.

Kagami had run up the street and taken a sharp left, running into an empty restaurant, diving behind the bar and taking a bottle of vodka with her as she flew. Teri stopped at the entrance and blinked a few times at what she saw. A man who was just casually eating an ice cream.

“Who are..?” Teri began before Kagami popped up from behind the bar with a large Molotov cocktail and ran screaming for the man who she thought was a ghostly apparition.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 17, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*Might makes Right​*











So these little assholes thought they could enter his kingdom and raise hell? Really? Dragon laughed quietly, flames slipping under his breath each time. A sudden roar resulted in a linear explosion of flames rocketing towards Marcello and Zy with devastating force. 

"S-shit...!" Zy managed, twisting quickly to form a larger variation of his Bimu Bimu shield. It barely managed to protect Zy, who was banged around in his barrier roughly before tumbling violently across the platform. 

"YAHOO!" Marcello screamed, the Moretti brother spinning into a drop kick. The heel of his foot struck Dragon's tough hide, and did little more than make the warlord chuckle darkly. A large scaly hand gripped Marcello's body and squeezed, crushing bones. "You're a piece of shit. I'll never know what Pineapple sees you."

He tossed Marcello with skin flapping force, the whooshing plumber's hard head smacking Zy square in the chest when he finished being shoved about by the booming succession of explosions. Dragon laughed as the two tumbled away with entangled limbs, soon swatting against the steel door sealing them in his throne room.

Landing in a heap of mobster and pirate, the unlikely duo barely had time to regain their bearings before they noticed Dragon's plummet. 

"GET OFFA ME!" Marcello wailed.

"Crap!" Zy chimed in, eyes widening.

Snap!

Zy rolled to the side narrowly but Marcello wasn't quite as fortunate. His shoulder snapped, resulting in the mobster screaming in agony. Dragon's claws raked Marcello's back neck, claws deeply marking his back as blood spurted. "Is that all you've got, Moretti...?"

Dragon's teeth clenched as a beam struck him violently against the head. The lizard king staggered and growled, turning to fully face Zy. "You're gonna die here. You know that, right?"

Zy shrugged while grinning arrogantly. "Then I guess that'll be the end of the tale of Zidane Roberts."

Dragon inhaled at the same time that Zy shouted, "Bimu Bimu..."

When Dragon exhaled a thunderous explosion of flames Zy screamed, 

*"HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!" *​
Zy continued unleashing the streaking neon blue beam that collided against Dragon's bone-jarring fiery blasts. The attacks battled halfway attempting to overtake the other. Zy's yell grew deafeningly loud as he pumped intenser force out while Dragon's jaw sank lower to also increase the oomph of his attack.

_Shit... he's stronger than I thought...!_

_Who in the hell... is this kid...?!_​
Zy and Dragon flew backwards simultaneously until their bodies smacked roughly off of the surrounding walls. Both looked up the moment they hit the ground, with Dragon snarling and Zy scowling.

"You little pest!" Dragon opened his mouth but never got the opportunity to unleash his flames. A beam zapped him in the mouth resulting in Dragon stomping about and coughing. It wasn't the heat that bugged him, but the force of the blast. That sneaky little fucker... he's using the speed of his beams against me!

"Hah, that oughta shut you up. No more fire for you, huh?" Zy taunted him, a finger digging in his ear as he whistled.

"Unforgivable." Dragon huffed, and thundered towards Zy at a lumbering pace that quickly sped up. Soon Dragon was moving with incredible speed, punches, kicks, and tail swings all performed in beautifully intricate combinations but it was then that he realized Zy's second greatest strength.. his reflexes. Every attack he threw was avoided by the nimble fighter, Zy's quickness and reaction speed making him completely miss the causally dodging youth.

Dragon threw a few wild haymakers, bulky but quick arms swinging chaotically only to miss Zy's swiftly moving face. Dragon flipped with surprising grace, his tail slamming towards Zy's head. He growled when Zy ran up his tail only to flip off of it before the large green appendage smashed down, cracking the platform.

"Where is he...?!"

"Up here!" Zy answered from high in the air. Both of his svelte hands were charging a blue sphere that powered up so vibrantly that Zy's clothing whipped about like a leaf caught in the wind. 

"No you don't!" Dragon's mouth opened wide. He opted to challenge that beam head on. There was no way this brat was going to take him down!

"Don'ta forget about me, Dragon!" Marcello shouted as he stomped roughly onto Dragon's tail. Dragon grunted, his prepped flames bursting into smoke.

*"Bimu Bimu Ha!"*​
Zy's blindingly bright beam shook the room as it crashed into and through a wide-eyed Dragon, his shocked white face the last thing Zy saw before the notorious king was blasted into the bubbling lava below. Marcello leaped, and seconds before he too fell to his doom Zy swooped down and caught the mobster by the hand while riding a beam disc. "Got'cha!" 

"That'sa that!" Marcello cheerfully chirped back while allowing himself to be pulled up by his uninjured arm. He sat to scarf down one of the regenerative shrooms while sighing... the unique medicine slowly mending the injury.












As the two glided towards Alexia's cell Marcello noticed something wrong. Very wrong. Marcello glanced over his shoulder only to notice a ginormous Dragon rising from the lava... his razor sharp glistening teeth now larger than the mobster's entire body. "Wah!"

Dragon smashed the walls down as he rose, lava splashing everywhere and flooding his castle. It appeared as if he didn't give a damn about damages anymore. A cloud of smoke from his nostrils completely encased the retreating Zy as the warlord's eyes darkened.

*"Now where in the fuck do you think you're going?"* Dragon's gravelly room quaking voice questioned the gliding pirate. He was now towering over the pair and it was now obvious that there would be no escaping his massive clutches.

"..." Zy shivered, momentarily recalling his battle with Titan. A giant enemy. Why did it _always_ have to be a giant enemy?!

Well shit.​


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 17, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates.*
> 
> Kagami had run up the street and taken a sharp left, running into an empty restaurant, diving behind the bar and taking a bottle of vodka with her as she flew. Teri stopped at the entrance and blinked a few times at what she saw. A man who was just casually eating an ice cream.
> 
> ?Who are..?? Teri began before Kagami popped up from behind the bar with a large Molotov cocktail and ran screaming for the man who she thought was a ghostly apparition.



"Hmm? Who are what?" Marco continued to eat his strawberry sunday. "Ugh, you would not believe the smell in the woman's bathroom." Sophia came walking out, drying off her hands, wearing her nurse's outfit. "Who are you? And who is the crazy woman with the Molotov cocktail?" Sophia stared at Teri. "Ah! Right never mind that! Have you come up with a cure yet!?" Sophia rushed over to Marco as he was eating his ice cream. "You said once you had some ice cream in you, you would find out a cure! so have you got anything yet!? Have you!?" 

Marco starred Sophia down, a stern and serious stare. "Sophia my dear." He cleared his throat, finishing off the last of his ice cream. "A True doctor...." He wiped the ice cream from his mouth and place the napkin down. "... Must finish his ice cream before coming up with a plan." CRACK!!!! And there went his new cane, once more broken over his head. "WE'VE BEEN HERE FOR TWO DAYS ALREADY FIND A DAMN CURE!!!!" 


---- Two Days Prior -----

"Go home! You are no longer needed!" Sophia sent off the band and picked Marco up off the ground. "I miss my band...." Marco sighed, "Now i'm not a true doctor."  He brushed himself off and headed towards the town. "I'm going to need a new cane you know." He looked at Sophia, "You may spend 10 Beli, no more." Sophia pulled her wallet from the natural purse all woman carry around on their chests, and handed him 10 beli. "Fantastic!" Marco took the money and dashed off for the town. 

"Wait up!" Sophia followed Marco into the town. "Well it's plain-Jane i'll give it that." Marco rubbed his chin in thought. "Ah! Maybe this town needs a doctor! HAHA!!" Marco rushed off happily, skipping through the town, though he was met only with the sighs of distraught faces. "Eh? What's wrong?" Marco leaned forward and twisted his head to the side like a strange giraffe owl hybrid puppy... all of which he hates... 

"The town is sick." The sickly looking man responds in a sickly tone with sickness in his voice. "Wow you seem very sick, did you see that description of you in my head? You are REALLY sick." The man coughs, blood showing on the corner of his mouth. "Hmm... So this town is sick you say...." Marco stood up straight, brushed off his coat and held out his hand, "Marco Melon! I'm a doctor!" He then quickly retracts his hand as the man goes to shake it. "Never mind... Don't touch me." He clears his throat and smiles. 

"Within the week sir! I swear... I WILL CURE THIS ISLAND!!" 

Two Days Later-


Marco leaps into his chair and places his foot on the table. "THERE IS NO TIME FOR THIS NOW! INTRODUCTIONS CAN WAIT! I HAVE BEEN STRUCK WITH GENIUS!" Marco steps onto the table and allows it to tip over as he steps onto the ground. "Oi... are you going to pick that table up?" Sohpia asks. "Now then, If i use this glass here and this glass..." Liquid begins to pour out of Marco's hand into a glass. " And this and this..." More liquids pour out from his finger tips in varying colors and consistency. "Wait! Have you done it!?" Sophia watches Marco diligently. 

His hand movements are swift and precise as he mixes his concoction... "THERE I'VE DONE IT!" He hands the mixture to Sophia. "Try it!" She takes a little sip. "It... it tastes like mango." She blinks. "HAHAHA! Yes! And it should! It's mango flavored cough syrup for the towns cold!" 

WHAM!!!!! the floorboards shatter as Sophia punches Marco's head into the ground. "Was... It... Not... Mango... enough?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 17, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[Heart of Darkness]​
[The Son of the Devil]










​
Cross? eyes cut to the left that deadly gaze following the footsteps as the red clad turtle approached him.  ?You think you can beat me with such a fucking cheap shot?? he asks rubbing his neck. A light chirp can be heard as Cross sucked his lower lip,  ?I recommend that you just lay back down.? is the reply as he turned to the injured turtle. R shot him a grin,  ?Sorry fella, I?m not too sure I heard you right. This is a fight right?? the embolden turtle replies as he starts to spin his weapons. A dark smile etched across the Hare-man?s face. Of course it was,  ?I believe that an example is in order.? R cast him a curious glance.

 ?What?? is asked, for once in his life something that someone said left him curiously scared,  ?I said, step up little turtle.? is the reply as Cross allowed his body to shrink back down to normal Hybrid state. He cut a glance to Frogger, just to make sure that he was still watching. This little show was going to be especially for him.  ?Don?t ignore ME!? R shouts as he breaks into a sprint. Cross turns into the attacks and weaves to and fro,  ?Didn?t I tell you, that your attacks were predictable? On top of that, they are sadly slow.? Cross yawns patting his mouth.  ?Fuck you!? R replies flipping a sia so he can stab the Hare-man. 

Rolling into the attack Cross catches that arm at the elbow, then with a stiff kick he dislocates R?s other shoulder. R screams as he is controlled by his good arm.  ?I guess that words won?t penetrate that think skull of yours, I suppose that actions are a lot better anyway.? is mused as he ?danced? R so that Frogger can fully see what was about to transpire.  ?I believe that you will make a perfect message to your boss about how I feel at the moment.? is darkly mused. R snarled and spit in Cross? face, defiant to the end. As he attempted a kick, Cross let?s go long enough to spin out of the way. Picking up the sai that R dropped he spun around low so that the turtle couldn?t counter. What follows is an ear splitting crash as the sia is slammed through R?s left foot. Bone shatters and flesh stretches as the sai is buried deeply into the platform before Cyrus bends it in place capturing the turtle.

 ?Admirable; but ultimately, ? such heroic nonsense.? is stated as he recaptured that good arm. A devilish grin slipped across his lips as he pulled his right forearm under the captured forearm and then gripping the elbow with his left hand he sharply and violently pulls down. The sickening crack of bone is followed by another bloody scream, but cross was far from done with that arm as he pulled more, the flesh starts to stretch and the image of two bones pushing up makes R sick as his skin starts to rip, its elasticity reaching its limit. A spray of crimson paints Crosses face as the fracture compounds. Cross cackles violently while letting R go, walking around he picks up the turtle?s last sai.  ?Yu-you bastard.? R stutters as Cross walked around him, what was he planning now?  ?This one is for you frog lips.? Cross states as he knelt beside R,  ?This will hurt exponentially.? he assures, pushing the tip of the blade into the dislocated arm?s muscle when done he twist and rips to the side. 

A chunk of flesh, sinew and muscle is pulled free. R yells again, but Cross only turns the blade into the arm where he violently digs it into the bone. R yells again, his voice quickly going hoarse. Birdy watched on in horror as Cross gave him a vile uneven grin.  ?Time to end this, wouldn?t you say?? is asked as he walked around to R?s other side. The turtle was beaten, broken and unable to defend himself.  ?Du-do you worse, punk.? he weakly offers as his blood stained the platform.  ?Oh, I fully intend too.? is the reply given as Cross placed a hand on the edge of R?s shell, and the softer shell that lined his chest.  ?Sing for me? is asked as Cross started to pull. At first nothing happened, but as more force is applied R started to scream. That scream slowly grew louder as he felt his body start to rip. Blood started to ooze pass the cracks in his body as Cross pulled and tugged. 

Skin pulled and shell cracked, but Cross wasn?t going to finish until R was dead. Then all at once and without warning a snap happens that sounds like canon fire. Cross had done it, as R?s scream bled out he had separated him from his protective armor. In the back of the shell a spine can be seen and in the front ribs. It was a gruesome site to behold as blood spilled all over the place. R?s eyes grew blank as Birdy almost lost his lunch.  ?So, that is all you had eh?? Cross asks patting the blood off his hands, to the side he heard L as he stirred wake. He had witness what happened to his brother, now all he wanted was to get away.  ?And where do you think you?re going?? is asked. Walking up to L he picks up one of the turtle?s Katana.  ?Let?s see if this works as well with turtles as it does with butterflies.? is asks as he drove the sword down onto L?s shell. 

A loud pop echoes over the platform as the sword pins L in place.  ?Guess so.? is laughed as he turned to Frogger who was now sweating bullets, he? he was a monster. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 17, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
*Completely surrounded​*

Though his beam disc was usually used for gliding Zy's interactions with the Wrong Bros. made him upgrade it. The disc became a board with rapidly spinning mini blades that functioned perfectly. It kept flying high in the air howbeit a bit slower than he would've preferred. Especially in such... hazardous conditions. 

Zy blindly navigated his way through the collapsing castle with clumsy piloting skills. Following stone, splashing lava, smoke everywhere and Dragon's flames equaled one extreme obstacle course that made the beam-man appreciate Bazoo all the more. 

Marcello's voice, thick with an Italian accent, shouted over the chaos, "It'sa that way!

Zy swore under his breath. Now he had to risk his life for some unappreciative bitch?! Okay, so maybe she wasn't unappreciative but still... Zy merely gave a quick nod and adjusted the positioning of his feet to change directions. As explosions got a little too close for comfort Zy muttered, "Hang on mobster." Not bothering to correct his this time the shivering mobster glomped Zy and sighed in contentment. He seductively whispered. "Youa smell like strawberries.." "..."

Channeling energy to his feet, Zy discharged it in one magnificent blast. The board suddenly rocketed ahead and Marcello shrieked. Zy gritted his teeth to keep them flying ahead safely, bangs flicking from side to side from the effort. Bangs matted to his sweaty forehead, Zy shouted, "F-fuck! Hang on!"

"I'mma_ holdin'_ on!" Marcello screamed back, flinching each time they whizzed by falling stone or broken pillars. They were going so fast he could barely make anything out.

"Marcello! In here?!" Zy called back before swinging a hand forward and shouting, "Bimu Bimu no... Whip!" A curved slashing motion cut through countless unavoidable falling rocks dropping while they flew at break-neck speeds.

Sobbing on her knees as the castle collapsed, Alexia shook in terror awaiting a particularly nasty demise while Jamal ran back and forth shrieking. Zy blasted the tower they were in wide open resulting in burst apart stone skidding across the carpeted floor. Alexia and Jamal looked past the debris to the gaping wound now in the room she was imprisoned within. A laugh of disbelief escaped her as the sweaty heroes entered the room.

"Princess, we'rea here to save you!" Marcello declared while latching an arm around her sensually curved back. She had a body like a gypsy. _Asorry Pineapple, but I'mma in the mood for something a little exotic tonight~_

"Ew," Alexia managed, a palm swatting Marcello's sweaty and hairy face away from hers. What in the fuck was he doing?! She attempted to not feel disgusted while bowing politely at her saviors. 

"Hey man! Enough with the gratitude let's get a move on! Chop, chop!" Jamal yelled.

"Who in the hell is this clown?" Zy asked, a thumb jerking in Jamal's direction.

"..." Jamal fell to his hands and knees in a random fit of depression. His immense devastation was obvious. "C-clown...? Am I really that weird...? What's wrong with me..?"

"On. Now." Zy commanded as the roaring lizard king smashed through the wall hot on their trail.

Alexia wasted little time wiggling her back to Zy as Marcello watched jealously. Jamal embraced Marcello's midsection, and the men shivered in revulsion. Zy's larger board hovered first before another blast sent them zipping through the air with deafening explosions erupted on all sides of them, lighting the sky as if Marcello had just cleared a 'stage'.

Zy flew towards the endless clear blue expanse before zooming around the remains of the falling tower in an attempt to escape Dragon's view. Without facing them Zy cried, "Hold on to your tits!"












"H-hold on! Wait! Not so fast!" 

"You'rea crazy!"

"AHHHH!"​
Performing tricks now that he was more used to riding the speeding board Zy dodged bursts of fire with giant loop and beautifully twisting rotations.

Dragon's attempts to blow them out of the sky were thwarted when Zy said, "Close your eyes." The flash of light that followed was spectacular, and momentarily blinded Dragon. 

"Bimu Bimu no... *STORM*!"Zy ducked forward and unleashed countless sizzling hot rays of beam energy that pummeled his massive foe senseless. Dragon shrunk in size during the beating and rocked back and forth... now dazed. One last beam hit his shin which tripped the massive ruler. Dragon's arm swung before he began plummeting in slow motion. The screaming wind and notable hug of gravity alerted the king of the turtle-lizards to the fact that he was falling uncontrollably when he regained consciousness. During his long fall Dragon roared out, *"I'll get you in the sequelllll!"*

Having reverted to his normal form Dragon ended up crashing onto some randomly drifting ship headed for Wano. The unconscious lizard King slept, not knowing someday he would become the giant blast unleashing beast stomping ashore Wano...

"Huff, huff, huff... I did it..." Zy panted out after tiredly dropping onto the ground. Zy gazed off into the distance and frowned. From every side imaginable he could see ships approaching Mushroom Island. He turned to flee, but marines were coming from the pipes too. Already fatigued, Zy just wearily gazed ahead. He pointed a finger, but it fizzled. He was drained...

"We're here!" Kane announced, a drill-hand spread to deflect rapid gunfire. 

Koaj was tending to Dino who got injured sometime earlier, and Bazoo who ended up overdosing on shrooms. "Well, I hope you're happy. We're fucking stuck now!" Koaj blurted.

"So it would seem," Zy jovially replied, amused at the grim outcome. 

"I'mma not with them! I'm an innocent plumber!" Marcello shouted.

"Marcello "The Hammer" Moretti. Wanted for countless murders in the Grand Line. You're coming with us too." Brock calmly insisted while winding a thick arm.

Sara Stevens unleashed rapid gunfire that Kane deflected with drills before popping off a few back which the agile marine narrowly dodged.

Viper and Ghost eagerly spotted Zy in the confusion and prepared to attack. Ghost ran forward with Viper more searching for Cyrus for a chance to redeem himself. "Reezaa!" Zy shouted, and the brighter faster beam shot forward with a sharp pew. It hit neither marine however, the unfortunate target was Melvin Knightly. Brock's son was shot in the throat, and blood spurted skyward before he collapsed... dead on the spot.












The marines, everyone present, seemed to freeze at the unfortunate mishap. Even Zy appeared alarmed at the unexpected result. Random turtle people? Not so bad. A high ranking marine's son...? Oh. Shit.

"Melvin...?" Brock knelt before his promising son's body, cradling him tenderly. "Sara! Get some medics over here...! *Now*!"

"He's... he's already gone, sir..." Sara whispered before glancing shamefully to the side.

"No..."

The others were already retreating, except Zy... who had to be tugged along by Koaj. "Come _on_ Beam-Butt they're gonna kill you!"

"..." Zy opened his mouth to attempt an apology, but he soon met the unforgiving cold glare of a father that just lost his beloved son. His face stained with tears, he screamed out, "ZIDANE ROBERTS!" Choking back a sob as tears fell, the pissed off captain roared as he stood, howling out, "YOU'RE A DEAD MAN!"

"Shit... shit...!" Zy blasted off, a hand gripping Koaj's hand as Noro Noro beams followed them. The man was immediately after them, slaughtering anything that got in his path.

Zy found a surprising amount of energy to run like fuck. The rush of adrenaline necessary to escape a royally pissed off father was useful like that. 

"GET BACK HERE!" Brock shouted, stopping only when Sara embraced him from behind. The lava blocked him from entering... Tears flowing he said, "Hold me back, Sara... hold me back... or I'll destroy every god damned soldier here!"

"Surround the castle! No one goes in and out!" Sara shouted at the underlings present. She then faced Brock and coaxingly whispered, "We'll get them... I promise you, sir. We'll get them... for Melvin."


----------



## kluang (Apr 18, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera and 1-I runs after Kagami and Teri and found them in a shop along side Marco and Sophia.

"Who are they?" ask 1-I while Bombera peeks at the door, looking for zombies. "I think we're cleared...." and sees Sophia floored Marco. "Great, another woman with attitude."

"I like woman with attitude. As a gentleman I have catagorize woman. Captain Kagami is the thick headed woman type, Teri is the cute and charming one and I believe she is what people call a tsundere cosplayer."

"A what player?"

Before 1-I can explain Kagami opens his chamber and pop in the molotov cocktail and 1-I is send flying and crashing into the roof in a humorous manner. 

"Categorize woman, stupid robot." and she turns to Sophia and Marco. "Who are you guys?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 18, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, Subpar]​*​
[Heart of Darkness II]​
[Killing Fields]










​
 ?H-how dare you threaten me and my kingdom!? Frogger bellows, that cowardice momentarily being replaced with a bold sense of pride.  ?I-I? L whimpers as he tries to move,  ?I cu-can?t feel my? anything.? he adds with a sob.  ?Excuse me; I need to deal with something.? Cross interrupts while walking back over to L,  ?Taxidermy displays aren?t supposed to make noise.? is growled as two dark hands wrap around L?s face. Bone twists and skin stretches while a series of pops cascade the length of L?s spine. Like a soda cap his head is twisted around twice. Satisfied that the turtle would now be quite, Cross stands so he can confront Frogger again.  

 ?Dude, that mushroom was totally no challenge.?,  ?Yeah, yeah M, I get it, Harpoon man wasn?t that tough either.?,  ?Gnarly, let?s check?? the conversation abruptly ends when the two come across the carnage atop the platform.  ?L? R?? the purple wearing turtle asks as tears started to soak that cloth mask of his.  ?Wh-who did this?? M asks, his hands falling to a set of nun chucks that rested on either side of his body. Cross shook his hand in the air as if he knew an answer and wanted to be called on by teacher.   ?That?d be me boys? is the statement. Both turtles drew their weapons as they started to circle, * ?We?re going to kill you and avenge our family.?* the two say in unison. Chuckling Cross gives them a vile grin,   ?You two willing to stake your lives on that?? he asks.

The two look at one another, their gazes still the other and the both charge in. M comes in with a coordinated double strike; the wooden clubs just miss Cross as he spins to the side. Like a phantom he bobs and weaves as the purple wearing turtle comes in from his left. That large bo-staff swings with enough force to crack bone,   ?Alley-oop? Cross states his hands wrapping around the middle section of the weapon, with a leap he twists in mid-air. Both his feet slam into M?s face knocking the turtle to his shell as he spun around the purple clad turtle. With a snatch he pulls the weapon free of its master?s grip before spinning with it; doing a small trick display he then hurls the weapon like a javelin. 

 ?Gotcha!? is screamed as the Bo is caught, the turtle has to take extra effort to spin in place once or twice to kill the throw?s momentum.   ?I believe it is I who has you.? Cross corrected as he fell from the sky one leg held high into the air as he plummeted toward the duo.  ?Thunder AX!? is yelled as he pulled all the strength he could afford into one powerful heel strike ?Rebecca would be proud- both turtles feel the innate danger. M rolls and the purple wearing turtle dives to safety as Cross slams into the platform. The whole structure shakes violently as a fissure opens, moments later a whole section slides away slamming into the opposite wall destroying the Hawk-head door.  ?Du- D this guy is, is.? M whimpers while rolling up to a knee.  ?A monster?? is the reply D gives while he spins the Bo into an attack stance.  ?Yu-yeah.? 

 ?Monster? Hmm what a novel idea.? Cross muses. Popping his neck he concentrates. His muscles bulge while his body starts to contort, it must have been painful as he grunted and growled falling to his hands and knees. The duo watches in awe as his black fur mats and tangles. His ears stand on end and seem to tatter as bone started to push its way through his back with the larger spines being close to Cross? shoulders. Sharp rows of fangs lined behind those two large buck teeth that narrow to a single tip as he stood. A deafening roar shattered Birdy?s courage and he fell to a sit tears and snot rolling. Cross didn?t gain much in size, he only grew about five inches, but he became more compact and powerful, the muscle of his body could be clearly seen below his fur. * ?Well??* is asked as Cross admired his transformation, Monster Point Awaken ?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Bout like this but black fur and no snakes



M and D shiver, the killing intent coming off Cross had skyrocketed, so startled they were that they didn?t see the new attack coming as Cross vanished from their eyesight. A heel snaps D?s Bo as he went to defend off instinct while M catches a kick to his chest. The turtle is bowled back over while Cross focused on D. The deadly claws on Crosses left hand rake down his face removing a large portion of it, showing bone and muscle, * ?Let?s make this a quartet.?* is growled while Cross thrust his claws into D?s neck. Latching onto his spine he gives a stern yank. Flesh rips and bone shatter as Cross pulled a Sub-Zero removing D?s head and spine from his body. Spinning into M as the turtle stood Cross slams D?s skull into M?s. With a horrific pop both heads explode into a mist of snot and blood. * ?Welcome to the family.?* he cackles as he dropped the spinal column. Turning he watches as Frogger high tales it, powerful hops taking him away from the battlefield.  ?DRAAAAGOOOON!? he wails. 

Cross turns to Birdy who by this point as messed himself twice or so, * ?I?ll be back, IF anything has happened to her body before I return. I?ll hunt you and your family down.?* is growled as he vanished in a blur of black, * ?And let me get something very straight, I don?t care if you don?t like your family or not, they?ll still die simply because they are related to you. DO you understand??* is asked. Birdy pisses himself again, but shakes his head that he did. Cross grinned and vanished with a blur. ~

[Moments Later] 

Ground explodes and Frogger has to catch himself out of a tumble, but as soon as he hits the ground he off again Cross in hot pursuit.  ?Water Salvo!? he screams firing a stream of attacks between his legs in a single hop. But to his dismay, Cross was no longer in sight. * ?Tornado DRIVER!?* is roared, the ground rumbles and Frogger is blown head over heels as he tumbled into a small hill. Spitting a wad of blood out Frogger wipes his mouth;  ?Wu-why don?t you work for me?! I?ll half my kingdom with you.? Frogger pleads both hands snaking together. * ?Sorry, I don?t share too well. Besides, a promise is a promise; you killed the girl which led to my release with a promise of making your death? very bad.?* Cross replies while stalking up to the reptile intent on taking the king?s crown and head, Frogger grinned,  ?Water Bullet Blast!? 

Opening his mouth wide he fires off a shot gun blast worth of water, buck shot style, at this range Cross wouldn?t be able to do anything, or so he hoped. That train of thought is quickly dashed though as the black monstrous Hare vanished, * ?Tornado Driver!?* is roared Crosses foot blasting hole in the hill where Frogger was once propped up.  ?RIIIBBBIIIIIIIITTTT!!? is cried as the cowardly king fires high into the air. Pulling all the air he can into his lungs the King face bulges as does his body,  ?GIGA BULLET!? he yells in a muffled tone. A second later a giant water bullet is fired down on Cross who give a devil may care grin. Tensing all the muscles in his legs he does a sweeping forward side kick, * ?Tempest Wave!?* the Rankyaku lite fires off meeting the bullet head on and the attacks explode off one another, causing a soft rain to fall about Cross as Frogger lander a bit higher up on the hill, his face twisted in fright. 

Cross grunted a bit, seemed he wasn?t used to that attack, his entire leg was now sore, and he had only used it twice. He grimaced and figured he may have one more use out of the attack before he broke something. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 18, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Heart of Darkness II]​



[Back at the Platform] 

The sword of Hattanzo shudders off the platform as Rebecca sputters and coughs setting up, the first thing she sees is Mambo LaVaue and her face falls blank,  ?Dammit, this can?t be heaven. Angles aren?t supposed to be ugly? I?m In HELL!? she cries,  ?That is a fine way to thank me.? LaVaue muses digging in her ear,  ?Save? I?m not dead?? Rebecca asks.  ?No Ch?r Mama he?r saves ya?ll.? Roughneck replied as he kicked Birdy off the platform, he had attempted to stop them. Rebecca sweat dropped, yep she was alive, but quickly realizing who saved her she started to check herself, what did she take to save her life.  ?You can stop? is bitten as the Sword of Hattanzo is handed back toward her,  ?My payment will be you doing the right thing.? is stated. Rebecca looked up to her,  ?What?? is asked. LaVaue motioned around her, the carnage that lay around them,  ?I told you that one day you?d have to face the darkness in your boyfriend. That day is today unfortunately. Only you can stop this, even if what you have to do hurts.? is added, Rebecca just looks at the sword, what was she being expected to do?

 ?Cu-Cyrus couldn?t have done this, he wouldn?t hurt?,  ?Go and find the answer for yourself.? is interrupted a gnarled finger pointing toward the new battle ground. ~~

[With Cross and Frogger]      

The toadly king skids across the dirt and rocks with tremendous speeds. His body tears and lacerates as he tumbles to a stop. Using his powerful legs he bounds up at an angle, then twice more bounds higher into the air making a sizeable distance between himself and Cross, he needed all distance he could muster, this was going to be his crowning attack. Not even Dragon would attempt to face this attack in his base form. Frogger body swells again and a large bubble of water forms off his lips, he pumps Giga bullet after Giga bullet into the attack. Cyrus watched with mild interest as the King went for broke.  ?Tyrannical  Canon!? he roars firing off his attack. Cross sighed as the attack sped toward him. With a bound he hops lightly into the air. It was time to show this amphibian who was the real king around here. Pulling a leg high above his head Cyrus twist his muscles to the breaking point. * ?Lightning AX!?* As Cross pulled his leg down the ground trembled as his foot made contact with it. Dust flew and a wave is crated; Cross had also incorporated his Tempest wave. The resulting attack is so devastating that not only does it destroy Frogger?s, but it hits the ground with enough force to carve a gash pass the froggy king, knocking him to his bum. 

Frogger?s scream is then cut short as Cross wrapped his hands around this throat. * ?Now I?ll watch as the life fades from your eyes.?* is growled. His leg fucking hurt now, perhaps incorporating the Tempest Wave was a bad idea. Frogger?s eyes bulged as he felt his throat start to collapse. * ?Then just as you start to die, and that life fades away. I?ll let go so you can breathe, then we?ll try again until I?m satisfied that you?ve suffered.?* Cross laughs as Frogger choked, *? But then, oh then I will have only started??* 

 ?Cyrus?? Cross freezes, that voice. Impossible. Turning his head he spots Rebecca a vile grin snakes across his face, * ?Sorry sweetheart, Cyrus isn?t in right now. Would you like me to take a message??* is asked as Frogger started to turn blue. * ?No you don?t.?* is mused as he let go of his grip enough for the frog to breathe. Rebecca gasps, that? that couldn?t be Cyrus. But still she approached him a hand slipping to him,  ?This isn?t you Tiber, please.? she sobs hugging him. Cross? muscles tense as he looks to her, but then a grin crosses his lips, * ?I?ll make the frog legs, then I?ll show you what a real man is, you?ll forget all about Cyrus.?* is remarked. Rebecca shudders and tears fill her eyes, this wasn?t the man she fell in love with. No this was a monster. Backing away her stomach twists into knots and she puts a hand over her mouth she felt like she was going to be sick as Cross continued to choke the life out of Frogger. 

Tears flowing she grips the sword of Hattanzo with both hands her determination spiking, she knew what she had to do and afterwards she?d kill herself too. In that instant she slightly awakens her CoA Haki, not fully just enough to get the sword?s attention and the translucent blade flashes gold as she charged in. * ?Give me Cyrus BACK!?* she yelled charging in. Cross? eyes widen as the golden luster is fired toward him, why? Leaning down it is all he can do to avoid the infinity sharp edge of the sword. While he is lucky, the spines on his back aren?t and as he moves back they slip from their home. Cross snarls, knocking Frogger out he tosses him like a piece of trash, he?d come back to him. * ?Cyrus didn?t say anything about YOU!?* he roars falling atop her. Rebecca screams and pushes the sword up, that golden edge burst from Cross? back, but there is no blood. 

The beast halts and backs away, the sword slipping from his body, Rebecca gasps as she watched the monster waver, the sword flashes back to purple as she dropped it, what had she done. Falling to her knees she starts to sob, until she felt a hand on her shoulder. Looking up she sees Cyrus, he was back to normal, a smile slipped across his face, but her joy is short lived as he coughed up blood. Shifting back into human point he collapses to the ground;  ?Tu-thank you? he softly states lifting a hand to her face. It hits the ground far before it could touch her though; looking to the sword she figured it was time to join Cyrus, in death. 

 ?Thanks babe, how about I make you my queen!? Frogger deep voice booms, this was his entire fault and Rebecca balled her fist as she stood. Pulling all the strength she could she punts the king right in the jewels and Frogger?s reality shatters as he is blasted skyward. Little does he know as he fades that he?ll wake up in a strange cloud world where he?ll forever be attempting to cross a road in a bid to reach a swamp while avoiding all sorts of cloud cars and trucks. 

As Frogger vanished Rebecca turned back to Cyrus, she sees LaVeau and Roughneck.  ?I wouldn?t do what you?re thinking, he might break again.? she states pointing to the sleeping Hare-man in the gator?s grip.  ?He?s not dead??,  ?No, just out of it. A well-deserved nap.? is replied. Rebecca bites her lips,  ?Did you know that I wouldn?t kill him??she asks. LaVeau nods,  ?But if I told you, he would have died as you wouldn?t have awakened that.? she states pointing to the sword of Hattanzo, Rebecca?s gaze turned to the sword, it did change. What could have caused that? She wondered. 

 ?I gotsah Pineapple!? Livio shouts with new vigor in his hop. Rebecca tilted her head, why was he so happy and why was Pineapple so red in the face??? That bastard,  ?Where have you been?!? she hollers. Livio sweats bullets?  ?Saving me?? Pineapple interjects her hands firmly on her hips, when it looked like another cat fight was going to happen Roughneck cleared his throat.  ?Ch?r tink w? dun?t h?ave de time fer dis.? the gator suggests.  ?As we speak your friends are heading back to the Wrong Brother?s place, I suggest we get there before they come looking for us.?,  ?I can do that.? Shroom states walking up with Havok in toe,  ?Yeah, we found something in the turtle?s lair!? Havok yells holding a switch.  ?Letsah GO!? Livio shouts recognizing what that was.

 ?Oh, and thanks alligator monster man for killing them.? Shroom says bowing to Roughneck in thanks as he thinks he is the one that killed the four turtle brothers. Roughneck tilted his head in confusion, wat??    ?Enoughah! Imda hero!? Livio shouts, Pineapple nodding in agreement,  ?Alright, alright. Well are we ready Havok?? Shroom asks pulling green potion from under his hat.  ?Sure am!? he replies as the fungi smashed the vile on the ground. With a poof a door appears and Havok presses the button. 

[Wrong Brother?s Shop]

A door opens from Subpar and the small group of heroes fall from it, just as it starts to close Roughneck charges out holding both Cyrus and LaVeau,  ?Dat was close.? he cries noticing that a small section of his tail was cut off. ~~~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 18, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​
_*The Pain of Loss​*_
Zy hadn't quite shaken the look that the marine gave him. The grief, the rage, the unfathomable agony was fairly disturbing. Throughout his adventures he never quite witnessed a look like that before. Lava suddenly burst from a newly formed crevice in the stone wall that almost hit Zy's face. He would've been a melted pirate had it not been for Koaj tugging him along. 

"Get your head in the game asshole!" Koaj encouraged, frustration showing. 

"We're almost there. We're supposed to be the ones doing the wrecking, remember? Don't get distracted now, Zidane." Kane reminded his friend, a bit too caught up in fighting Dragon's suicidally loyal minions to the death than to properly check up on the mental state of his wavering friend.

Alexia cast a worried glance to Zy, but kept moving forward. She paused for a moment, a delicate fist banging on the door they kept her special sky carpet hidden in. She glanced at Zy with a pleading gaze. "Help me! Please! This was a gift from my father!"

Zy glanced from Alexia to Koaj, and nodded. "Keep going then. I'll meet you up there. You too, Moretti."

Kane was prepared to stick by his friend's side to the death and Marcello wanted to hang around for extra reasons, but flowing lava suddenly dropped to create a wall between them.

"Go!" Zy repeated, before opening a hand blasting the door open.

"Don't worry, I'll protect 'em Cap'n!" Bazoo swore. Not that his promises meant much in the face of danger... but still, at least he was willing to try. The bear was beginning to see things differently, and he was discovering that his cowardice had consequences. It was time to step up... 

"We'll meet you at the top!" Bazoo roared, bent arms at his sides as he squatted dramatically for show. Man that was cool! Zy must think I'm pretty awesome now...

"We need to go!" Kane shouted, breaking Bazoo from the inner monologue by tugging his fur. The two ran off to catch up to the others.

Jamal, Marcello, Kane, Koaj, Bazoo and a bleeding heavily beat up Dino  that randomly joined the group sped up the stairs. There seemed to be no end to the enemies that showed up, and an all out brawl kept them fighting to escape. Daylight was soon visible far off in the distance and heading straight for it was Koaj and Kane.

Certain that his friends at least would escape Zy stood guard while Alexia searched in one of the many storage rooms for her carpet. While scooting, shoving, or tossing boxes aside she anxiously said, "I'm sure I saw them take it into this one!"

Zy heard a noise and immediately tackled Alexia. Tumbling with her, he managed to narrowly avoid Phantom's poisonous blades. After rolling wildly across the floor Zy urged Alexia to slip into a corner. She did just that, searching for her carpet while Zy rose... fists glowing with spherical neon blue auras. Escaping was his goal... but it never seemed to be that simple. To think, all he wanted to be was an easygoing treasure hunter that boasted of having discovered One Piece. Life was never quite that simple though, was it? "Fuck it. Let's get it over with then."

Phantom was unseen, invisible, an inaudible. He had the advantage or so he figured. The assassin's eyes widened at a sudden barrage of beams that he proceeded to smoothly flip over. A katar raised, Phantom dove straight towards the top of Zy's head with it. Zy was in the zone however, and despite being unable to hear Phantom the attack was practically screaming at him. A swiftly shot beam flew up to strike Phantom's chin and break his stealthy attack. The ghostly marine awkwardly flailed backwards several times before crashing ass first into neatly stacked crates.

"Kill him!" Viper commanded as he dashed into the room and kept going straight for Zy. Though visible he was able to move at a far greater speed than Phantom could manage. Zy barely had time to react to a vertical slash that cut upward. His blade nearly sliced Zy in two, but at the last moment Zy slipped out of the way with a dazzlingly sharp sidestep. 

Transforming into a pit viper humanoid, Viper chased Zy with frantic slashes. His attacks were complex but still dazzlingly fast. Despite his best efforts Zy dodged him with amazing grace. Viper's frustration was evident as the killer's normally relaxed visage contorted into something increasingly bizarre with every missed attack. _Why...? Why can't I hit him?!_

Zy didn't miss the expression. The agony of being shown up was a bitter pill to swallow. It was too bad that Dr. Zy wasn't feeling particularly merciful with the dosage. As the katana Viper wielded cut at his face nothing hit Zy's composed face but a cool breeze, his bangs whipping about as the pirate calmly said, "Isn't it obvious? We surpassed you."

A beam struck Viper's chest with searing heat combined with incredible force, the brutal combination launching the snake-man airborne with nothing but a trail of smoke following his whistling body. Stone exploded and Viper crashed into a wide hall of the castle now covered in lava. Viper's tormented cry echoed as his face was gruesomely burnt after bouncing across the floor. 

Phantom closed in one Zy, the ghost-man stalking his prey. It was obvious now that he was out of the assassin's league. Instead he targeted Alexia, grinning wickedly as he closed in on the unsuspecting princess that finally discovered her tightly tied up carpet. _If I can't get you I'll kill your bitch!_

"Got it!" Alexia exclaimed, and then shrieked as Phantom's head smashed through the stone wall beside her. He crumpled to the floor unconsciously with his tongue hanging out while she scrambled back in horror. Where did he come from? He was invisible!? About to kill her... "H-how'd you know...?"

"Instinct," Zy said with a forced grin. Reading a guy came easy after tangling in enough life or death scenarios with him. He stumbled as she jerked him onto her sky carpet. The worried pirate patted it and sneered hesitantly as he asked, "You sure it won't drop me for, y'know, 'bad behavior' or whatnot?"

"I'm sure," Alexia guaranteed with a roll of her eyes. "Daddy's special carpet is rumored to be from the heavens... It was specially made to survive outside of the beautiful cloud city~."

"Yes, yes... that's wonderful and all but can we get a move on?" Zy urged with an impatient from. "Oh, and since we have this precious 'magical' carpet at our disposal... I'd like you to make a little stop."

Minutes passed before they reached the treasure room, a sulking Alexia glaring at him. Was he seriously after treasure at a time like this!? This greedy man couldn't have been the hero of her dreams! "Shame on you. Aren't your friends waiting for you?! We should get going Pirate Prince!"

"..." Zy blinked, touched by her nickname for him. "This'll only be a second." He grinned in an almost grim manner, adding. "Besides, despite normally not being all that altruistic they're my crew. I'd never put them in the middle of harm's way. Quite that opposite... isn't that right, boss-man?"

"This treasure room will be your grave," Brock warned as Zy hopped off of the carpet. His gloved fists cracked as he drew a sword with a seastone blade and a matching seastone shield. He took a few purposefully slow steps forward his killing intent smothering. 

"Now hold on. This is between us, aye? Let her out of here before this whole thing collapses," Zy requested. Alexia sat with a bag full of Dragon's treasure on her carpet.

"Fine. As long as she doesn't get in my way I have no reason to harm one of Alabasta's three princesses." Brock calmly stated, indifferent at Zy's stunned reaction. So the scum didn't realize just who he'd been traveling around with, huh? Oh well. He wouldn't have an opportunity to live long enough for it to matter.

"I'm not leaving you!" Alexia shrieked, tearing up as she sniffed hard with her plump quivering bottom lip firmly bit into. Why did she have to lose everyone that helped her...? It wasn't fair. It was worse than that, actually... it was horrible. It made her feel useless. Is that what it meant to be a princess? A damsel in distress? She always dreamed of it as a small child, and now? Now it simply made her so uncomfortably queasy that she had to resist the unmistakable urge to vomit.

"Shut up, stupid! He's giving a weakling like you an out. Take it. You'd just get in my way," Zy harshly stated. He didn't have time for someone's emotional bullshit. Getting out of here alive would be nearly impossible already. "If you want to make yourself useful go and help the ones that can't escape." 

Alexia wiped at her face and sharply bobbed her head, sniffing. She took off on her carpet while staring over her shoulder. Overcome with emotion, the trembling princess blurted, "Promise you won't die!"

"Of course," Zy answered with a reckless grin. "Legends never die."

She felt content, even if he had no way of keeping it. Swallowing hard, she bit back her disdain of self and flew off with her rattling hands gripping the carpet. It stunned her. It took more nerve to flee than it did to stay and fight. Crying at her uselessness she weaved her way through the crumbling castle, fighting back sobs. _Stronger... I'll get way stronger... I never want to feel this helpless again... never again..._


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 18, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Mushroom Island*​

*A Bitter Knight( continued post )*​
"Any last words, _boy_?" Brock asked before grinding a foot down, the floor splintering under his tremendous strength. 

"Yeah. You got a smoke?" Zy asked. When the man tossed him a cigarette from his jacket he caught it with a surprisingly friendly smile. "Thanks mate." Lighting it with a quick pew, Zy's lungs took in the savory smoke before he exhaled wearily. "Now then... let's get to killing each other."

Zy's beams hit the armored marine that charged him doing little to no damage. Gulping, Zy turned to run but a strange attack came from Brock's hands before the scamp could retreat. Zy felt everything lagging and muttered while in slow motion. "Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... 


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo... 

Brock's thrusting seasword blade was blocked off by lava dropping like a newly formed lethal waterfall. It cut Zy off and the captain cursed the brat's ridiculously good fortune. By the time he ran around the unexpected hazard Zy was already blasting his way up the winding stairs. Brock's booming voice echoed out, "Get back here you little shit!"

The ceiling was collapsing as Zy sprinted around unleashing beams that Knightly gracefully dodged or deflected. Four large discs suddenly appeared that Zy held vertically to protect him whenever Brock fired those time altering beams of his own. Their powers clashed, the beams canceling each other while Zy ran like hell. 

"GET BACK HERE!" Brock screamed before skillfully chucking his shield. It ate those protective beams and nailed Zy brutally in the back, draining the fleeing pirate a bit as the shield bounced off to be retrieved by the pursuing marine. 

"F-fuck..." Zy stumbled, panting shakily as he slapped a palm against the stairs. 
*
"Bimu Bimu no...

"Noro Noro no...

BLAST!!!!!"*​
Their continually fired beams canceled each other out leaving only the two combatants remaining. Zy attempted to flee again but Brock's foot nailed him to the wall with a mighty kick as the man moved with a remarkable burst of speed. Before Zy could retaliate he slammed him to the wall with his shield, and Zy's tongue hung out as his head bowed in irresistible fatigue. "No more running."

"I could make this quick and painless, like you did to my son... but that's too kind for you. Suffer you filthy pirate." Brock hissed as he slowly and viciously carved up with a cruel sneer growing. Zy resisted an incredible urge to scream as mind-blowing pain nearly robbed him of his conscious state.

Zy was helplessly pinned, and Brock horizontally raised his sword in preparation for the killing blow. The pirate's flesh was hanging off the bone and Zy was left barely aware enough for the marine to gain any further enjoyment from his torment. The thrust was sudden, but the stairs caved in at an inopportune time for the marine. The collapsing Brock missed the mark and let out a tormented wail of frustration as he left pinned Zy to the wall by the shoulder.

"Noooooooo!" Brock screamed as he reached for Zy, now regretting his choice to torture the cocky brat. Zy's head hung as he trembled from rampantly flowing lava and crumbling castle were no longer an issue to him. He could focus on nothing more than the extreme pain that every wheezing laborious breath caused him. It was more than he ever imagined was possible.

Shivering in pain, Zy wearily opened his eyes to see a weeping Alexia. "Oh my... I... what did he _do_ to you..?"

Zy fell against her after she successfully managed to yank the sword out of his body and the wall after several fruitless tugs before exerting enough force to finally free the bloody pirate. The weapon dropped into the hellish abyss below eventually clanking against something but and the princess paid it no more mind. Her main concern at the moment was the brutally tortured Zy. Too squeamish to look properly she glanced about in a jittery fashion as if seeking someone to help. She then peeked at the flesh hanging off of him again and winced.

"M'fine, it's just a minor flesh wound s'all." Zy weakly joked. He chuckled before coughing out blood. 

Hugging him close Alexia laughed through the tears and whispered back, "I'm sorry, I couldn't leave you. I guess I wouldn't be much of a pirate, huh...? I never was any good at following orders."

She retreated for the roof of the castle then, while deep in the darkness of the castle a gloved hand punched stone out of his way...

The lava melted some of the armor to his body but the inhumanly tough marine marched after Zy. Brock spotted his sword while marching forward and hefted it up before continuing on his way. He'd kill the fucking bastard if it was the last thing he ever did. Those wounds would be extremely painful but it wouldn't be enough to end his life. He now regretted not cleaving the muscle clean off the bone. 

_It's fine. There's no way out. I'll kill him, Melvin. I'll definitely end his life m'boy._​

Alexia had to multitask during her rescue. She switched between patching Zy up the best she could and hectically flying towards the roof of the castle like a bat out of hell. By the looks of things they'd been fighting nonstop while waiting for him. 

"Idiots..." Zy managed before tiredly passing out against Alexia's upper back. His final thoughts were of the marine's son. Was he did...? The vengeful knight's image would be a haunting memory for the injured captain. Zy fell asleep then and there, his shoulders drooping as he let rest win at last.

Koaj immediately went to work, improving her ability enough to mend horrific injuries. She had a lot of practice with these psychopaths around. 

"They're coming up the stairs, man! We're doomed! Game over, man! Game over!" Jamal complained.

"It'sa game over!? It'sa game over!" Marcello shrieked, repeatedly slapping Bazoo before the bear bounce and mauled him seeming to go into full wild beast mode.

"Wait..." Kane said, drawing everyone's attention as he aimed his sword at the ship. "Is that...?"

"Hello dear pirates!" Shouted Popcorn while waving at the Wrecking Crew's slowly flying ship. The Palace was now a magnificent airship! It had many new additions including propellers, retractable wings, and countless other visible changes that made the ship aerodynamic. It was difficult to comprehend, then, how many things they adjusted inside of it.

"Hey assholes check it out! We're flying!" Manni shouted while grinning.

"My, my... I must say brother we did a marvelous job and wait until they see what we've done _inside_!" Ed anxiously added while his horse Wilbur stood proudly on deck.

"Manni!" Bazoo suddenly blurted, fat tears rolling down his furry face. "I'm so sorry!" He was truly ashamed of himself. His cowardice got a girl's limbs chopped into miniature slices. Right in front of him no less. How could he ever face her again, he wondered, as the pain threatened to smother the lamenting bear.

"Quit your bitchin' dude! Whatever doesn't kill you makes you strong, right?! I'm fine!" Manni shouted while fiercely grinning, those sparkling blue eyes as passionate as ever.

"Quick, get Zy on the ship!" Kane snapped as his hand became a large drill. 

A tendril of solid blood smacked the roof as Koaj posed with a confident glare. "Aa, heh. The only left are these fucking fodders? I'm insulted."

While the others were helped onto the ship Kane and Koaj went to work. Kane handled the brunt of the clash, and whatever he missed Koaj cleaned up whips of blood slashing anyone near her. When everyone was safely on board Kane and Koaj made their way up the rope last as the marines brave enough to maneuver their way through the castle continued firing away.

"Idiots... what are you doing here...?" Brock asked as he sluggishly stepped onto the roof with smoke rising from his horribly burnt body.

*"Captain Knightly?!"*​
"Follow them... there's nowhere in the world you can run and hide from me... Zidane K. Roberts..." Brock menacingly muttered, his grotesquely burnt flesh hidden by the armor that was pretty much now a part of his giant body.

"..." Zy slept peacefully in his cabin with the crew checking out the new areas. Tengu's expression read that he was clearly irked about missing out on another adventure, but that fight with some random fencing lizard left him a bit too injured than to run around mixing it up in some bizarre drug addict's dream world.

"Now this is what I'm used to," Bazoo laughed, piloting the ship. Manni stood by his side navigating as usual with a chipper smile on her face. 

"I can't wait to see Tiber. I really wanna thank him. I hope my sister's okay... this is so cool! We're actually flying Big Bear!" Manni cheered with a giggle followed by an eager grin.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 18, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*Out of the Pipes( continued post )*​
Days pass with the pirates doing little more than resting after the extreme ordeal on their respective islands. Life or death battles seemed unavoidable for this crew... but at least their banged up bodies got to recuperate in peace for once. 

When Zy exited the back room on the Wrong brother's farm with a yawn and a stretch that caused him to lightly grimace. He almost felt as good as new. There were still a few bandages on him to keep his body( mostly his fucked up shoulder which never seemed to get a fair chance to heal ) in one piece. After spotting a letter Zy silently read it and then smiled at the end of it. Shaking his head the young captain leaned his forearms onto the counter to peek out of the window. 

Marcello, Livio, Dino, Shroom, and Pineapple were gone. The letter informed Zy that they had already returned to the Mushroom Island to celebrate their victory over Dragon.

Bazoo, Jamal, Havok, Alexia, and Manni were running around outside playing tag or something. Kane was on the deck of the ship checking out the new changes with Popcorn. Tengu was training in an isolated area while a few young gator-boys watched and mimicked his actions with crooked sticks. Koaj was lounging on a lawn chair reading a book by a lamp she kept outdoors. Rebecca was swinging back and forth on an old tire the Wrong Bros. made into a swing while being pushed by Cyrus. 

Across from them all Leatherhead and Roughneck were arm wrestling. Roughneck slammed his arm down again, and Leatherhead pouted before grinning and challenging his brother once more.

Zy smiled. It was hell fighting for them. Trying to protect them from whatever attacked the chaotic crew. It was worth it, though. No matter where their crazy adventures brought them it was becoming a bit of a second family. He was beginning to understand his parents a little more now.

After stretching Zy went to join them but was stopped by Ed. "You should know something. Two things, really. We designed your ship as well as Manni's artificial limbs to be powered up by something. We didn't quite have an energy source to utilize for our plans but we were originally thinking lightning or something. You may be better for it though. You can charge her limbs and your ship. She can use it to fly from her feet and shoot the energy from her arm. The ship is now able to use random bursts of speed that will carry it for quite a distance. There are also two new armaments for better fire power than those old cannons. They'll figure your beams out full force."

Zy stood there blinking in shock. Well that was an awful lot to take it... and it also sounded quite draining.

"Don't worry it sounds more taxing that it'll actually be. Especially with Manni. Though I do recommend using the laser cannons sparingly."

Shaking his head, Zy offered a hand, "I don't know how I can thank you..."

"Well, there's beli..." The Wrong brother started.

"I don't know how _else_ I can help you," Zy corrected himself.

Chuckling, Ed said, "I've decided we will no longer be the Wrong Bros. Your bravery has inspired us captain Zidane. We will stand by our inventions, unafraid. We will forever be known as the Wright Brothers!"

"The Right Bros., eh? Got'cha. I'll make sure to tell the world about the guys that created the ship of the future king." Zy replied with a cocky smirk.

"Hah. The future king, huh...? That's quite the dream. I wish you luck with that, but I know how difficult of a path it is you've chosen for yourself." Ed muttered with an amused smile. He went to grab two colas and tossed Zy one. "To the future...?"

"To the future." Zy answered, clanking glass.

"Help! The Lemmings are heading towards a cliff again!" A gator-boy shouted, pointing towards the island across the way.

*Meanwhile in the Grand Line...*

"What's wrong, Kermy...?"

Word spread fast of Frogger's fall. The soft spoken pirate Kermy D. Frog slammed his fists onto the table. "Son of a bitch... they kidnapped my brother?!"

Mrs. Peggy placed a hand on his shoulder as she worriedly said, "Don't worry, Kermy... He's not even your real brother. He's just a toad or a frog or something, after all... One of those strange new creatures that have been appearing in the Blues since _that_ incident. Aren't you taking this whole having the last name 'Frog' thing a bit too far?"

"What, bitch?! I am a frog!" Kermy blurted before slapping Peggy across the face. He watched the bright pink blonde spin until she crashed onto the floor with the print of a slap on her cheek.

"Mrrr look what you made me do. Go clean yourself up," Kermy ordered while tossing his handkerchief on her face.

"..." Peggy stared at him with tear stained eyes full of bitterness. She'd show him someday. For now she just needed to snatch that stupid frog hat off of his head. Maybe he'd start acting like he had some sense again then...


----------



## DVB (Apr 19, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

Vash yelled in surprise and pain as he received a painful blow to the back. He turned around wildly before he saw Drayke. Vash began to take note of his surroundings. Whenever he gets into his blood-lust, he focuses strongly on his prey only and tends to lose the focus on his environment. He looked shocked and surprised as he saw that he was causing chaos.

However, he figured that he will not be blamed for this. The chaos will most likely be attributed to the pirate known as Diego D. Vendrix. Speaking of...

Vash realized that Diego escaped along with someone else. Vash had one last shot to try with the Black Mamba.

Vash surrounded himself with the acid and made one last dash of dangerous acid. 

-------------------------------------------------

Diego grabbed Dimitrix with his chains before he picked her up and proceeded to escape from the restaurant. It wasn't long before Vash appeared as he shot like a black javelin. He couldn't steer or move. 

Diego saw that Vash was rapidly approaching before he used a chain to get himself and Dimitrix to save. Vash stopped the acid as he stopped. He was exhausted. He saw that the Marines were waiting for him. Vash cursed in defeat before he headed on the ship.

At the very least, when he eliminated his real targets, he could return one day to settle the score.

Vash ended up leaving.

--------------------------------------------------------

Mayor Armstrong stared at his city. He took a deep breath as he headed to his office. He already had his plans. Compensate the citizens, make a conference on the incident, commence rebuilding and most importantly, place the blame on the pirate. 

He prowled back in his office as he contacted the group and began assembling the Marines stationed. Perhaps if he saw the pirate, he could potentially slay the lad himself.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Diego dove back into an alley. He looked at the note that he got before he ended up fleeing the restaurant.

" Meet me on the roof of this restaurant in 2 days, at 2 a.m."

Diego sighed as he realized he would need to get into hiding. "Um hi. Glad you are all right. My name is Diego D. Vendrix, Captain of the Miracle Pirates and the future Pirate King," Diego said as introduced himself to Dimitrix.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 19, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|East Blue*

*[East Blue, New Lemming]​*​
[Arc Wrap Up; Cyrus]​
[Life goes On; Unknown]

-Tap, Tap, Tap-

Cyrus gasped deeply, his lungs sucking air he thought he?d never get to taste again as his eyes snapped open.  ?Wu-where?? around him a dark and twisted world retreated as painted clouds on sky blue walls reappeared. ? What?? he didn?t understand.

-Tap, Tap, Tap-

Turning Cyrus is once again confronted with his own twisted image,  ?So, come to mock me?, what do you call yourself anyway?? the twisted black Hare chuckled * ?I?m you, but not quite. I suppose Cross would suffice, and no. I?m not here to mock you.?* the twisted image chuckled two fingers smearing blood across the mirror?s reflective surface. * ?The question is why are you here??* is asked in turn, Cyrus tilted his head, his features twisting in confusion.  ?We traded places, remember?? is bit, the more Cyrus got to think about it, the more he regretted being so weak. * ?Oh, so you really don?t understand what has transpired? Fine, allow me to enlighten you.?* Cross touches the mirror?s surface and a square traces into place and as it completes a line fires off it drawing another square just below. The process repeats until four squares float around in the sheen of the mirror, * ?That woman, Rebecca? she is the reason the roles have been reversed again, your majesty.?* Cross states bitterly as images fire to life.

Events of the day played in loops starting with Rebecca?s appearance as Cross choked the life from Frogger. The rejection she felt, the anger, the sadness. The flare of the sword, the golden sheen as well as the fatal strike that had freed Cyrus as well as the resolve of the Hare-man as he fought to get Cross back into the confines of the mirror?s edge.  ?Th-the sword awoke?? Cyrus asks a finger tracing over the bright image of the sword as it floated in midair. Cross cackles as he rubbed the back of his head, * ?Seems so, strange isn?t it that it chose her, over a competent swordsman like us.?* Cross comments tugging at that small tuft of fur that clung to his chin.  ?I don?t believe in coincidences.? is replied as Cyrus turned on his heel. * ?And where are you going, don?t you have more questions? About that king or his men??* Cross wanted to boast about his killings,  ?Sorry, I really don?t want to hear about your orgy with death? 

[Three Point Island; Grand Line]

The Wandering Starr Pulled into port, the Jolly Roger hidden from view. A familiar robe figure stood at the bow a hand cupped in the darkness on its face while it stood there deep in thought.  ?So, why have we come here again?? the second hooded figure asks as it walked up to the first. But there was little response; the first figure merely stood their one hand on hip, the other in the darkness of its hood.  ?Hey, are you listening?? is asked, but again the figure ignores the question and frustration becomes clearly visible over the second cloaked figure?s posture. * ?MOTHER!?* is shouted, the other figure finally moves, the beak of the cloak turning over her right shoulder.  ?What is it Alula?? is asked. Alula tapped her foot,  ?You?ve been acting strange as of the last couple of hours, what?s wrong?? is asked, the mother scratches her head,  ?Its Cyrus? is the reply the woman rubbing her left arm as if an old injury was acting up. 

 ?Brother? What of him?? is asked, the hooded figure sways and turns back to Three Point.  ?Mom?. NICOLE!? is shouted, Alula was starting to get very impatient,  ?I?m your mother; you?ll address me as such.? Nicole hisses,  ?He?s ? the blood fully took over? is replied. Alula shifts on her legs, this was bad at least according to Nicole it was,  ?So, do we head back to kill him?? is asked, Nicole shakes her head no.  ?Having second thoughts about killing your own blood now?? is asked, to which Nicole quickly turns and that nasty looking broad sword pulled free of its binds, the edge just below Alula?s hood.  ?Don?t take me as a fool child, I?ll kill you or him if it allowed me to kill that monster, no we?ll not kill your brother? for what has been bothering me is the fact that it only spiked for about twenty minutes, that darkness has sense faded.? is venomously bit as she pulled the weapon away.

Do you think he?s learned to control it?? is asked, Nicole shakes her head,  ?No, that?s impossible you cannot tame that demon.? is replied as she held a hand up signaling the Starr Pirates to get ready.  ?Why are we sacking your old home again?? Alula asks folding her arms over her chest, over twenty years ago this place was visited by the Ravenbeard Pirates, a cruel joke played by fate. But now it was being destroyed by choice, not random misfortune. Nicole turned to her daughter and placed a hand on her shoulder,  ?The best way to draw a monster out is stir old memories, now remember there has to be survivors like always.? 

[New Lemming, A Few Days Later]

 ?Do you think that he remembers anything?? Manni asks as she and Rebecca sat on the Wrong  Brother?s front porch. Rebecca looked to the workshop in the distance and watched as the windows glows with beautiful colors,  ?He claims he doesn?t.? is the reply, her eyes cutting to the Sword of Hattanzo that sat beside her. Manni pouted a bit, her gaze turning to the workshop as well Rebecca had told her what happened in Subpar, or at least what little she remembered.  ?Why?d he give you his sword?? is then asked,  ?I mean, I can understand why, at first. But you didn?t die, why didn?t he take it back?? Rebecca pulled an errant strand of hair out of her face and looked to the weapon,  ?When I tried to give it back he told me that he, like god, did not play with dice nor did he believe in coincidence.? is the reply. Manni face twisted into a wtf expression.  ?What is that supposed to mean?? 

Rebecca shook her head,  ?Tiber says the strangest things sometimes.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 19, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Arc Wrap Up Cont.]​
[Later, Inside the Work Shop]

 ?How?s it going fur face?? Manni stood at the cusp of the room, her hands placed firmly on her hips. Cyrus pauses as sparks fly around him,  ?Well, if it isn?t Mega Manni, how are the limbs treating you?? Cyrus states with a grin as he turned back to his work. A sharp hiss blares though the room as he dipped a large sword into a tub of water.  ?They work like a charm; I almost can?t believe they react like my own body parts!? she exclaims as she walked further into the room patting her artificial arm.  ?That?s the Wrong Brother?s design for you.? is chuckled as Cyrus pulled a sparkling blue ingot from his robes,  ?Is that Sapphire??, Cyrus nods yes it was. 

 ?Sis tells me she told you she loved you? is it true?? is sharply asked,  ?Yes? is the reply Cyrus cutting his gaze to her,  ?You better not make sis cry, or I?ll blow your nuts off Fur Face, and you know I can do it now!? she shouted, but not so loud as to be heard outside. Cyrus stopped and motioned for her to come over. Leaning over he pulled a small black box out,  ?This is the first thing I worked on when we got back, tell me what you think.? he states handing it over. Manni gives Cyrus a curious look, but takes the small box and opens it.

Inside a brilliant red light reflected in her sharp eyes, it was a stunning red ring. Manni?s eyes narrow,  ?You sly dog, is this what I think it is? And what is it made of?? is asked, Manni eyeballing the Hare-man with a inquisitive gaze. Cy grinned,  ?Yep, and it?s made from a stone called Red Beryl? basically red emerald.? he replies. Manni?s eyes widen in awe,  ?How do you make such strong things out of stone?? she asks. Cyrus grinned, she was more or less family now,  ?Would you like to learn?? he asks holding the sapphire ingot up.

[The Next Day]        

Cyrus stood behind Rebecca pushing her on a swing that the Wrong Brothers had made for them; it was growing closer to the time for them to leave New Lemming and set off on another adventure. Late last night Cyrus had told Zy that he wanted to join the crew officially since he felt he finally found a home that could survive him. All that was left now was for Cyrus to give them the gifts he wanted to give the crew. So Cyrus gathered the crew so he could present himself. 

 ?Well, as Zidane knows I want to join up with the crew, so I decided to give all you something to commemorate me being a Drifter no more.? he states. Looking to Tengu, he chooses the blind swordsman to start with,  ?I tried my best to get those rusty blades from you, but you?re a hard man to sneak up on, so I settled for this.? he states handing Tengu a very strong North Blue liquor, he had received it as a gift long ago from a smith he helped out up there. He had left it with a friend in the East Blue; it was amazing what delivery gulls could do these days.  ?Here, this goes with it.? he hands Tengu a VIP membership to the Golden Garden a high scale gentleman?s club in the West Blue. Rebecca gave Cy the stink eye, what in the world was he doing with something like that?  ?Wu-what? I made the proprietor a sword and shield, that membership his how he paid me?? Cyrus ducks as a rock sails over his head. 

Stumbling he ducks over to Koaj,  ?Here, before she kills me!? he stated handing over a polished jade case. He ran behind Newman as Koaj opened it, inside were elegantly crafted scalpels as well as other medical instruments. They were a polished black obsidian, perfect for surgery or stabbing if the need arose.  ?I tempered your sword Newman, the smiths on EuphoriA were a bit too hasty, I also edged it with Sapphire, and it should cut extremely cleanly now.? he states peering to see if Rebecca had calmed down. When he was satisfied that she wouldn?t kill him he stepped out, looking to Bazoo he tosses the bear a key.  ?What?s this?? Cyrus bit his lip,  ?It opens the chest in your room, I had the Wrong Brothers stock it with some Honey?? Cyrus didn?t even get to finish as Bazoo ran off. Well that went well?.

Walking over to Zy Cyrus pulled a cane out from behind his back and handed it to him. Zy took it rasing an eyebrow. Compared to the other gifts so far, this one was a bit trivial.  ?I?ve already have one of these mate.? Zy replies, his greed and pride somewhat hurt, mostly his greed. Cyrus grinned as he stepped back.  ?Any old captain can have a cane Zy, only the Prince of the Seas has a solid diamond cane.? Zy paused, did Cyrus just say solid diamond? He looked at the bluish luster as Cyrus turned to Rebecca, he hadn?t forgotten about her. Nodding his head he motioned for Manni to take her place. Walking around toward her a soft click can be heard. 

 ?Gotcha!? from behind a bush a large rodent wearing sunglasses appeared. Cyrus leapt back but a large darkness overtook him, swallowing him whole.  ?Now die!? Mouser yells wanting revenge for his friends, the four turtles that Cyrus had killed in Subpar. Pressing a button a large canon forms and spins wildly before shooting Cyrus off into the distance, Mouser paused and threw the remote down, it was supposed to explode,  ?That is the last time I?m buying from Warcello Wares!? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Making Dysfunctional Wares for over 25 Years
Warcello Wares



As he grumbled Manni jumped him,  ?You ruined it!? she yelled beating the piss out of the poor rodent.  ?Don?t kill me!? Mouser pleas as he is beaten to within an inch of his life.  ?Don?t? worry, I?ll leave that up to Becca? she states darkly while snatching up Mouser?s tail. With a grunt she started to pull Mouser from the frying pan and into the fire as she headed toward a stunned Rebecca and Wrecking crew as they stared into the distance were Cyrus was fired. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 19, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue

_________

Kane's eyes widened and his mouth burst wide open into a huge, child-like grin as Cyrus handed him his dai nodachi. Taking it, he held it in his hands carefully, as if it was brittle, and could immediately notice the difference. It was definitely a lot heavier, but at the same time, it _felt_ far stronger. The steel of the blade was gleaming, as if new, and it was far sharper than it was before. Carefully, he sheathed it back into his case. "Damn, man." He said, scratching his head. "This is an awesome gift. Thanks." This actually worked out quite well for him, Kane had an idea for a new attack involving his sword, and, well...

Before he was afraid if he used it, he'd end up breaking it. But now that it'd been tempered, it could probably sustain the type of moves Kane used. Hopefully.

Swinging it back over his shoulder, he smiled. "Anyway, I'm gonna go check out the rest of the ship. I wanna see if I can..." Slowly, and painfully, he rose an arm, turning it into a small drill. "Add some new weapons, if you know what I mean." And without another word, he turned, his burning red cloak fluttering in the wind behind him as he entered back into the ship. The ship needed more weapons, and in a way, his drills were the perfect weapons. Cheap, easy to supply, sturdy and better piercing power than any plain old cannonball. Problem was, he'd need to modify the cannons so that they could use his drills properly...

But before that, he headed back into what was presumably his room, and opened up a piece of paper. His mind drifted back to the giant robot he fought in the swamp before... wouldn't it be awesome if the crew could have one of those? Only he could _control_ it from the inside and wear it as a suit of armour? It was a long way off, but it probably wasn't impossible.


----------



## Genma1998 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Drayek
The Miracle Pirates- Swordsman [To Be]
Location: East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*


"Durza, huh?" Drayek leaped from building to building looking for anyone who looked like the man on the wanted poster. Well... someone who had the same mask and outfit as in the picture. He was looking for a man, wearing a gray kimono with a black belt and sandals. Not to mention he had a red-bladed katana and was wearing a metal mask on his face. A witness had told Drayek that the reason for his wanted poster picture being of him cutting down some navy soldiers was because he was too fast to take a picture of, other than when he slowed down to slice some marines. "Well. Sounds fun. I guess he'll be a little more challenging than those other guys."
Drayek was actually following the directions of some marines he had gotten before. 
THERE! Drayek finally found him. He jumped down from the buildings, about 40 meters away from his target. He'll finish this right away he thought. "Storm?s eye..." he muttered. and shot a white slash of compressed air. The attack passed through Shadowblade Durza. Drayek though it was a clear hit but noticed too late that he was mistaken, as Durza's figure blurred and suddenly appeared to his left. "What the hell?! Drayek shouted as he blocked Durza's fierce downward slash. While exchanging attacks, Drayek said Two Sword Style - Double Panther?s Slash! He jumped over Durza and seemed to actually hit him, but only until Durza's figure blurred again and stabbed him in the shoulder. Drayek jumped a few meters back and got ready for the next round. Drayek saw Durza's hand twitch and reacted immideatly.
Two Sword Style - Raven?s Tornado! Drayek spun towards his opponent at high speed but was knocked to the ground. Durza cut him from his fingertips, to his shoulders, to his toes. Drayek screamed in agony.  Ha! I like you! You don't give up! You got a captain?"  asked Durza.  I will soon. Now get off of me so I can kick your ass.  Man you can't even walk. I'll take you to your captain. Where is he? Drayek knew he wouldn't make it to the restaurant on time on his own so he let Durza take him. When they arrived, Drayek could faintly see Diego, his future captain standing there. Waiting. He needs a doctor. Drayek. See you on the Grand Line.
All Drayek could think of was two words. Shadowblade Durza...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue

_________

Kane sighed, scratching his blue hair as he sat at his desk, stumped and stuck as to where to start. A single piece of parchment paper lay on the desk in front of him, while various parts of swamp covered green metal lay scattered across his room. "This is harder than I thought." He muttered, balancing a pencil on his upper lip, before then swiveling his head and looking back at the remains of the crocodile. All that he could salvage from his broken remains were his arms, his eye, random parts of metal and a green looking board with various wires sticking about it. All burned and covered in swamp, of course, but probably not unusable. 

As the drill-man soon found out, building a giant robot might not be so easy after all. Did they even have the parts to do it? He could probably make the steel, but Kane figured his drills might be a bit hard to mould into armour and casing. "Wapometal would probably be the best metal for this..." Newman scratched his chin. He could probably afford it. And making the actual casing would be easy enough. It was just the actual inside that would be annoying to make...

Dropping his pencil into his hand, he took the graphite and put it to the paper, beginning to scribble down a design for the secret weapon, as well as a list of materials he might need.

*Crash.*

Kane's scribbling was interrupted with the sound of explosions outside. Another Marine attack? Already? Sighing, he set down his pen, pulling his cloak on and then removed himself from the room, getting onto the main deck of the ship with sword in hand.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

Misunderstandings sucked, in Elias' opinion. Especially when the local authorities got involved. 

What had once been a nice peaceful walk on a new island had turned into a chase by the local Marines in an attempt to catch the 'guy who beat up a small kid'. Elias sighed. He didn't _actually_ beat up a kid. What had happened was that he was walking, looking for a cheap place to stay, and as he turned a corner, he ended up walking into some kid and knocked him down. As Elias bent down to try and comfort the boy, who was now in tears and glaring at him, a man from behind had called out: "HELP, A SMALL BOY IS GETTING ATTACKED."

... which, naturally, attracted the attention of everyone else around him, who proceeded to try and chase him. He managed to outrun them pretty easily, but somehow, the Marines managed to find out about it as well, and now _they_ were chasing him too. Only problem was, they weren't quite as easy to elude as the normal guys. For starters, there were more of them. And they were better trained.

"Come back!" One yelled. 

Gritting his teeth, Elias cursed the man from earlier in the back of his head. This was so stupid. Turning a corner, Elias ran down through a dark alleyway, speeding towards the exit only for a group of Marines to walk through and block. "There's no place to go, kid."

"I'm innocent!" Elias shouted at them. He was sick of this now.

"If you were innocent, why were you running?" One asked.

Another pointed to him, and said: "Look, he's even got two swords. I'll bet he's a thief as well. Some... Kaitou Kid or something."

Bending down, Elias eyed down the wall of Marine recruits in his way. He could probably barge through them quite easily if he wanted, but he didn't want to hurt them if he could help it. Putting his weight onto his right leg, Elias darted off, tilting himself to the right before firing himself at the wall to the left of him and running on it, approaching the Marines before rebounding it off so he landed behind them, his legs shaking slightly as he landed painfully on the ground. 

"Huh?" The Marines frowned. Cries of "where'd he go?" and "he disappeared!" rang through the crowd, before one: "he's behind you!" From a marine who had just appeared.

"Fuck." Elias cursed. "Let me explain my situation!" He shouted, turning his head back.

"Stop running first!" The rest of them yelled.

"..." Elias remained silent, deciding against it. They probably wouldn't believe him in the end.

*Bang.*

The explosion of gunpowder erupted in the air, as a bullet flew, hitting the ground just behind Elias as he ran. "G-guns?" He frowned, looking back as one Marine had taken out a gun.

"What the hell are you doing?" One soldier shouted at the gunman. "He's just a kid!"

"He's a _thief_, is what he is." Snapped back the reply. "Besides, these are just rubber. Not like they're gonna kill him."

Another shot rang out, but this one flew straight for Elias. Instinctively, he reached for his sword, and in one movement, twisted around and cut the bullet in half in a horizontal slash, before running away again. "Thank god these aren't real bullets..."

"Did that kid just cut a bullet?" One of them shouted.

"Yeah." The gunman narrowed his eyes under his cap, before taking out a radio looking item. "Call for reinforcements. There's a thief on the loose in the town. Looks like he's about fourteen, wearing all black. Much more dangerous than he looks."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2013)

Trade slumped through the busy streets of Quiet Mound, the fragrant street food and street performers along with the many different souvenir vendors that would usually make Trade erratic with glee had no effect on the young pirate. "Ugh Mike, that JERK ! Leaving me to do all the work !" Trade screamed into the air.
_
Flashback_

"Oi Trade this island is crawling with broads looking for a stylish young foreigner such as my self to keep em company. I'll meet you back at the ship by 5. And make sure you get some new food !" Then Mike left Trade with a perverted look on his face as he ran into the heart of the island.

_Flashback over_

As Trade walked around looking for supplies a boy smaller then Trade bumped into him and then ran off into the sea of people that was on the streets. "Hey ! Ain't your mom ever teach you manners you little...." Trade grumbled and walked over to a fish vender and requested some tuna. When he went to pay for it he noticed his pouch of money wasn't with him. "Where's my.....THAT KID !" Trade had ran from the fish mongers place fairly fast back into the sea of people looking for the pickpocket. Unfortunately Trade didn't get a good look at him so he wasn't to sure who or what it was he was looking for. He managed to get on the other end of the crowd and  saw a group of people gambling in circle.

"Come one come all, a game of liars dice ! Will you be the one to win our jack pot ?" Trade looked over to see a pile of beri and other valuables that almost looked a treasure pile and on top of it was his coin purse. But guarding it were two tall men with over coats and long robes. The person doing the gambling was a craft little boy and probably the one that stole Trade's money. (I can get my money back but I could always have some fun doing it ! ) Hey! I'll try it


----------



## Vergil (Apr 20, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Kagami was about to throw the fiery cocktail at the slow moving crowd walking slowly up the hill, when she stopped and looked back at the scene unfolding before her. There was a man in the floor and more importantly,

“Y…you just wasted ice cream…” Kagami said looking horrified at the knocked over table with ice cream slowly dripping down. She pulled out the alcohol napkin and took several swigs of the hard liquor. “…the …ice cream.”

“Uh…” Teri sighed as she watched her Captain weeping at the pile of melted dairy, “No stopping her now. Future tip, don’t waste dessert. It sets her into a depression.”

“So, the zombies….are you trying to figure out a cure?” Teri asked the head in the floor, “because as soon as she gains her senses she’s gonna want to re-enact ‘Zombie vs Chainsaw’, and there are going to be a load of intestines and it’s going to get in her hair and she’s going to bitch and….uh…sometimes I hate being related to her.”

“I don’t bitch! You’re a bitch! You’ve never loved me!” Kagami pointed accusingly at Teri and then noticing the doctor embedded in the floor. “Why does the floor have a head? Oh you remember that movie Zombie vs Chainsaw? Teri, do you remember it? Wait, I’m still mad at you….Nurse type person, you remember that movie….shhh…pretend we’ve known each other for years….it’ll get Teri really jealous….Remember when we saw that movie? And I emptied a bucket of popcorn on your head? Teri...Teri....I'm really sorry.....”

Teri sighed and took the bottle from Kagami and took a swig too, as the fearless Captain burst into tears, apologising.

“Hey gimmie back my binkie!” Kagami said reaching out to the bottle and then falling over on the floor.

“Sh….she’s a lightweight, but only with Vodka. It’s like her kryptonite. You know…aside from Ducks.” Teri said shaking her head.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

As he ran, Elias found more and more corners on the road countered by Marines. He saw some familiar faces, among the crowd, so they couldn't _all_ be new reinforcements. Jumping across a rooftop, Elias rolled as he landed on the building below him and sighed. "This is getting ridiculous now." From what he counted, there were around twenty normal recruits chasing after him, with potentially more reinforcements. And for what? For knocking a kid over? 

"Looks like we found you, kid." A deep, manly voice addressed him, and to his right, a single gloved hand attached itself onto the ledge of the building. Then, in a moment, it pulled itself up, revealing a lean man with short, messy blonde hair and dark shades covering his eyes. He wore his Marine uniform with an open shirt, and exuded a very calm persona, his hidden gaze digging straight into Elias. "You've caused a lot of trouble around here, you know." He stated simply.

"I haven't done anything wrong!" Elias protested, panting as he did so. He'd been running for a long time, and he was exhausted. His legs were burning and the muscles around them ached with fatigue. 

"That's what all criminals say." He said, detaching two metal cylinders around his belt. Eyes still on Elias, he took them up and placed them around his wrists. Upon closer examination, they were fighting gauntlets. "Murder is a serious crime, you know." The Marine said, his voice flat but unforgiving. 

"Murder? I haven't killed anybody!" 

"Incorrect." He said, waggling his finger. "After you ran away, your fellow thieves took the opportunity to come out of hiding and mugged the kid's parents, before killing them as witnesses. We found their body a while before the call for reinforcements came." 

"What the hell are you talking about?" Elias asked, his eyes widening in surprise. "I'm not a thief."

"I'll be the judge of that." He replied, entering a martial arts stance, shifting sideways and raising a single fist and pointing it towards Elias and balling another fist, holding it backwards. "They call me Lieutenant Juha, of the Iron Fist. I'm the subordinate and apprentice of Captain Lee the Iron Wall. And you?" 

"Eliasander Kirigaya." Elias replied, and grabbed his sword. It looks like there was going to be no helping it. He could tell this wasn't a guy he could just run away from. "You can have the first move." Elias offered.

"Confidence, huh. You're going to regret that." 

And Elias did. Without any hesitation, Juha moved in, moving with a surprising amount of speed and threw a fist, his speed as such that the black haired swordsman was just barely able to parry it with his sword. "_F-fast!_" Elias thought, eyes widening in surprise.

"Not bad." Juha commented, before jumping up and slamming his fist down onto the ground. Immediately, Elias moved out of the way and his fist instead collided with the stone of the rooftop, breaking it slightly. 

"_He's strong as well._" Elias sighed. He needed to take care of this guy and find those thieves. "Iron Whirlwind." Is muttered by the swordsman as he moves in now, taking the offensive this time and striking Juha with a flurry of slashes. But each one was dodged gracefully and easily, the Marine's feet moving as if in a dance. "_Let's see how he handles two swords..._" A hand reached for the other sword Elias had, unsheathing it and upping the speed of his flurry attack.

"Sorry, no." Juha said, ducking and weaving in between the slashes, balling his fist. "*Earth Shattering Punch.*" Is muttered, as a single, metal gauntlet connects with Elias' stomach, before curving upwards and sending the boy's body flying and twirling in the air with the sheer force of the attack. What goes up must come down they say, and Elias was no exception to this rule. With a loud thud, Elias' body crashed back down onto the rooftop ground, landing with a painful collision. 

"Ugh..." Elias groaned, trying to look up. His vision was blurry now, but he wasn't sure from what. The fatigue? The punch he just received to the gut? Or the impact from having crashed head-first onto the ground after spinning in the air for what seemed like forever. He wasn't sure, but he was sure of one thing: his vision was fading. The last thing before he blacked out was the approaching figure of a tall Marine officer...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 20, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*New Lemming*​
*Missing, Cyrus and Koaj?!*​
Zy's beli and treasure was stolen. No fool, he was easily able to put it all together without the culprit speaking up. He hadn't raged, _yet._ No. He calmly questioned the only one cowardly enough to let that happen. Bazoo. The bear immediately confessed giving him a sob story. Ah. So they were the ones set to catch a little piece of hell later on, huh?

There were few things that pissed Zy off. The quickest way was surely touching his treasure. The easiest way was touching his crew. He was, after all, a pirate. These bold fucks were arrogant enough to do both. Perhaps they assumed his crew too weak to do anything about it. They would be sorely mistaken. The mafia was going to catch hell despite Bazoo pleading for him to leave it be.

Things were unusually quiet for the crew except for random moments of chaos that frequently followed them. A small quest with Tengu, Alexia, Bazoo, and Manni resulted in them rescuing the New Lemmings from walking off of a cliff. Apparently some devious small time bandits instructed them to while intending to easily swipe their belongings. He'd have to hear about it some time.

That night came the partying. That was what his Neo Wreckers did best. Dancing, drinking, laughing and fucking around like the carefree adventurers they were during the downtime... that was the moment the crew lived for. Zy on the other hand? He was training. It was a rare thing for him. Normally you'd only catch Tengu or Cyrus doing it. He assumed that someday Cyrus would become a mentor to Tengu, as secretly he would silently eavesdrop and watch the aspiring swordsman train from time to time well into the wee hours of the night.

This time it was Zy's turn to be spied upon. Cyrus was cupping a chin as he watched Zy attempt to form a new beam-blade technique. The massive humming neon blade split glowed beautifully in the night as Zy attempted the master the unusual attack. He seemed more conflicted on what to place upon it as a proper name upon it than how to use it initially. He kept going back and forth between the Reezaablade or the Lightsabre. 

The memories of his many desperate clashes pounded the same lesson into Zy's stubborn head repeatedly. There was no such thing as a fair battle. He already knew it of course. It was why he was a treasure hunting thief that had no desire for the as he like to put it 'rough stuff' when it came to adventuring. He wasn't some masochist and so there was nothing enjoyable about being beat within an inch of your life to him. Still, it kept happening. Continually. Beli, gold, and other goods... as much as he loved them they could easily be acquired or taken back if stolen. When your greed extended to actual lives, though? If killing that marine's son taught him anything it was that some losses can't be replaced.

Zy made it his personal goal to not only become versatile then but powerful. Strong enough to defeat anyone and protect his crew. It meant he discovered retaining as much solar power as possible to reverse for the darkness or cold. He couldn't afford to be caught off guard, which meant he needed to work on his beams being used as actual weapons.

Cyrus noticed Zy was lost in his thoughts. As usual they were on the same page. They needed to get stronger. These near death scenarios couldn't continue happening so frequently, or they might as well just pack it up. They were already tough for their region, but there was no such thing as taking pride in being a big fish in a small pond. It was time to get stronger. After Zy got back to training he was able to notice something about Zy's technique. His beams generated more power or only adjusted angling with the aid of physical motion. Which meant his swordsmanship would mirror actual bladed attacks. In that case . . . 

"You'll get more power with that particular slash if you adjust your back foot with a small pivot when you swing your blade while also twisting your hip into it a little more."

_ Hmm..._

Zy tried it and could easily tell the difference. The powerful slash more than doubled in oomph. His smile couldn't be contained. With a sweep of his hand his lightsabre disappeared and the exhausted pirate plopped his derriere onto the grass. He decided he'd call the one with shorter range his lightsabre and the larger counterpart the laserblade.

Cyrus soundlessly lowered himself nearby the relaxing Zy and the two sat in silence for a while. No words were spoken. There was nothing but the sound of the moody dark sea crashing upon itself and the soothing lull of a gentle breeze. This vast sea, the endless enchantress that called many a men onto her mysterious waves. Fortune and fame or loss and disaster. It seemed like anyone that ventured onto her had to be ready for whatever fate they'd sail blindly into, be it good or bad. 

"So," Cyrus was the one to dare to break the quiet moment. "I was thinking of ending my days as a drifter. The crew, all of you. I've found my place here. A family. I'd like to join if you'd have me."

Imperial purple blocking his expression Zy's grin, which was strikingly similar to Gol D. Roger's for a moment, spread. "My friend, you need not make that request. You've been family the first you saved our lives. Your stay, whether permanent or seasonal, is always your choice. Either way we'll run wild and shake these seas up together. I suppose we could always make it official though~. I guess we've got a throne to claim."

Zy stood slowly, the grass on his body being swept off as he offered Cyrus a hand that the hare-man firmly took. The two shook on it. Though quite different in their approach to life and things, the one trait they shared in common is that when they gave their word, truly and meaningfully so... they kept it.

*A new day . . .*

Brock Knightly was drunk. He'd been up drinking all night. The sun came up hours ago, but for him it made no difference. Night or day. It was all an endless blur of shot after shot. The liver was evil and deserved to be punished after all  Once his bottle was empty it got angrily thrown to shatter against the wall where a bartender _should_ be. The bastard was wise enough to get the hell out of there along with the rest of the patrons before they became the target of the disgruntled man's fury.

That morning Viper stepped in to catch the captain's foul mood. Honestly he shared similar sentiments, as his face disfigured during the fight with Zidane Roberts. Phantom paced about outside. He was too humiliated by his loss to even dare enter. Sara hadn't said a word or left the inn since the docked at the small island.

"When we find him and his little crew I want Roberts stripped and flogged while his crew watches. Then we'll kill them, one by one. Save him for last because I want to finish him off myself." Brock explained while taking another bottle off the dusty shelf and thudding back onto his stool to chug it down greedily. 

"Don't blame yourself," Viper offered with a frown.

"Shut up weakling!" Brock roared as the already emptied bottle got flung at Viper's head who instinctively flinched. "If you weren't so weak my son would still be alive! How in the hell do you lose to the same guy at the same fucking time?! You and that useless Phantom!"

Stepping forward Viper placed a hand upon his chest as he cried, "His strength finally makes sense! There are reports of him being the grandson of Black Bart!"

"I'll be damned..." Brock whispered to himself as he leaned back in his seat, reeling from the news.

"There's more... he's the son of _that_ Jackie D. Roberts. There's more. My inside leak also told me they're looking into his father. His entire history is shrouded in mystery. The higher ups have hidden his files! Who is that man, 'Jake Seagull' if that's even his real name, related to? For them to do such a thing, it makes no sense. Unless he's perhaps from that time? Even, you know..."

"That'll be enough, there's a gag order on even uttering that demon's name after the shit he pulled." Brock muttered as he let this information settle. "More importantly it seems killing him won't be as simple a task as I thought it to be. Apparently the unfortunate bastard was destined to be a spawn of hell the moment he was even conceived."

"What should we do, then...?" Viper impatiently asked. "We can't let him get away with these crimes simply because of who he is related to! I say we still kill the bastard! Is the World Government so cowardly as to not even place his true name on the bounty?! He would be taken as the threat he is if we did!"

"Watch your mouth, punk. Do not so easily forget that _we_ are justice." Brock sourly reminded him. It makes sense that they would keep his name the same. Another D. raising hell on this level and that last name combined would throw the people in a panic as well as guarantee that he is from Black Bart's family. We've already got enough fires to put out with that as is."

Viper shakily touched his throbbing injuries. Pus and blood stained his now hideously disfigured face when he did, and the man fought the urge to weep at his ruined appearance. "Then what shall we do?! He must pay for his crimes!"

"..." Brock sighed at Viper's rage. His own grief was momentarily forgotten at the sight of his subordinate's torment. A black gloved fist banged the counter as he said, "Screw some proper execution. We'll kill the bastard on sight. Let any pirate come for our heads after. We'll be ready for them when they do! Blood for blood. An eye for an eye." 

Viper grinned anxiously. His destroyed eye in particular to throb gleefully at the thought of being avenged. "Sounds good to me."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 20, 2013)

*New Lemming*​
*Missing( continued post )*​
Zy stood with his arms crossed and an amused expression on his face as the gifts were passed out. After a spark of outrage at his own, he was soon content when Cyrus explained his gift. Cupping his chin Zy held up the cane and smiled at it. This would do quite nicely. It was definitely fitting of future royalty.

"So I've decided to join you guys. What can I say? I guess I'm a big dreamer too. I'd like to catch myself a Sea King someday," Havok boldly claimed.

"Hmm..." Jamal seemed a little more reluctant. Piracy? Well, he sure as hell didn't want to get left behind here! The exotic dancer blurted, "Me too! I'll join! I want to become... uh... the world's greatest belly dancer."

Everyone withheld equally sickened expressions at his daring declaration.

"Uh. Sure, what the hell." Zy carelessly shrugged. He went on to ignore the immediately sulking men that were clearly expecting some giant reaction to joining as well.

Manni took a step forward with her hands on her slender waist as she grinned. "I guess I may as well make it official since I'm stuck with you anyway. You know, if I wanna fly or shoot a bunch of fodder bitches. Bazoo is a good navigator and all but, heh, I'm better if I do say so myself..." She rubbed the bridge of her nose, grinning at her boasting. "Heck, I can even scout ahead cos I can friggin fly now... I've got all of you guys beat when it comes to checking out what we're getting into and mapping junk out. Well, I don't wanna be left out of the whole big dream thing. So, ummm... I guess I want to make the world's ultimate treasure map with a buncha kick ass clues."

Manni then grinned when Cyrus started. She took her place anxiously and squirmed while waiting for what she knew was coming. Eagerness was pasted all over the girl's face until Cyrus blasted off. No one saw that coming . . . She immediately went into action, pounding on the cowering giant rodent. Her artificial limbs didn't just work, they worked better than regular ones and hit _far_ harder. After pummeling the bastard with devastating brutality for ruining what was perhaps the most romantic moment ever she carried him to Rebecca. "Get 'em sis'."

She didn't reply. Rebecca could only quietly manage, "Tiber..." Was he going to do what she thought he was going to do? A loosely closed fist went to her heart, and her head bowed. Overcome with emotion, she ran past the others. 

"Wait! Where are you going?!" Manni shouted at her sister's back.

Rebecca was approaching the ship as she yelled back, "Isn't it obvious?! To find Tiber!"

"Welp, here we go!" Manni cried while tossing Mouser to the Wrong Bros. who grew mildly demonic expressions at the thought of being able to do as they pleased with their new test subject.

Everyone boarded and seemed ready to go except for Koaj. Zy looked around for her but couldn't find the girl anywhere. Well, this was concerning. Everyone was so focused on blasting off that they totally missed her. Did she walk the plank or something? Off in the distance on a retreating dark ship Zy's keen eyes could make out Koaj. She slipped a dark hood on her head and walked off with other hooded strangers. It didn't seem forced... she appeared to be going with them by choice.

"What in the hell?" Zy muttered.

"Orders, Captain Zidane?" Bazoo asked as he took his place at the helm of the ship with Manni by his side. His snout was covered in honey that he was _still_ licking at. 

"Follow Tiber!" "Follow Koaj."

The two immediately shared a glare. The cook emotionally blurted, "Fine! Your ship your rules. I'm going wherever it was Tiber went."

"Think, dummy. Which way did CT get fired in? Conveniently enough it's the same direction Koaj is sailing in, the only difference is that we actually know where she's going. If Cyrus anywhere in that area we'll search for him but first we need to figure out where he is. Koaj on the other hand, we _know_ where she is. We can't prioritize one crew member over the other. I'd do the same thing if it was Cyrus on that ship and Koaj blasted off."

Manni checked her poorly made map and sighed. "Nothing is standing out but Cyrus is super lucky. I hate pickin' sides an' crap but Zy is right. We've gotta go with what makes sense."

Jamal peeked over her shoulder, chortling. "D-did you really draw that with crayons? Bwhahaha! You really are a kid!"

"Shut up you old asshole!" Manni snapped before kicking him between the thighs with her solid prosthetic leg. 

"Nghhh... I'm only nineteen..."

"Find him. Promise me you'll find him. Alive." Rebecca demanded of Zidane while loosely grabbing his shirt. She put on a tough act in front of the others, but the pirate could feel her trembling hand.

He hated making promises he couldn't keep. For all he knew his friend was blasted into the sea. His eyes shut and he took a deep breath before opening his eyes to say, "Aye, Becca. I promise we'll find him."

"So, are we flying this baby or what?" Bazoo interrupted to shout.

"Nah, we're sailing for now. Don't want to risk drawing unnecessary attention. Also, we need to make sure we follow Koaj to wherever they're going." Zy instructed with his arms loosely crossed.

"Aye, aye!" Bazoo shouted, before shifting to sailing mode and eagerly steering them after the far off ship. "Where do you think they're heading kid?"

"If I had to guess..." Manni unraveled her crayon map. "Loguetown."

"How fitting," Zy said with a smirk, before pointing his sparkling new cane at the horizon. "Then we're off to Loguetown."

_Don't make me break a promise, mate . . ._​
As everyone sailed along a drowsy Alexia stumbled onto the deck with pink bunny slippers on and Dodo on her shoulder. Her head dangling to the side she drowsily muttered, "Huuuuh? What'd I miss?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 20, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

Elias woke up feeling cold, tired and ever so slightly disorientated. Even though his eyes were open, it took a while for his vision to return properly and to adjust to the lighting. "Ugh..." He winced in pain as a sharp pain shot through his chest. Instinctively, he tried moving his hand to his stomach to try and feel the wound, but as he did so, he realized his arm was tied down to something. Moving his legs, he found out his legs were of the same fate. "What the..."

"Awake now, eh?" Elias heard an amused voice say and looked up. It was a Marine about thirty years old or so, looking down on him with a lamp pointed at his face. "Tsk, as if those thieves would use a little kid as a distraction like that. No shame at all, huh?"

"I'm not a thief." The swordsman stated, squinting slightly to get a good look at his face. The light hid it well, but his face was pretty wrinkly - creased, even. 

"Oh come on, kid. It's just the two of us here! You don't have to keep any secrets for those dumb thieves, eh?" He said cheerfully. "Not like the Winged Pegasi are worth anything, eh?" He badgered on.

"_They're call the Winged Pegasi?_" He frowned. What a stupid name. "Right." Elias gave up, sighing with a reply.

"Good!" The Marine clapped his hands happily. "Now, can you tell us where their base is? We've been searching for a while, but those guys are pretty elusive, you know?"

"I know."

"So?"

"So."

"Their location?" The Marine's smile turned into a frown.

"Their location, right." Elias nodded, and his mind kicked into high gear. He needed to give a random location, and then some way to get out... "It's in that manhole a few blocks away from the Red Fin restaurant." Elias quickly made up. The Red Fin restaurant was an actual place - he ate there - but as to whether or not there was an actual manhole anywhere, he was not sure. 

"See? Was that so hard?" The Marine smiled. 

"By the way, where are my swords?" Elias asked, fidgeting slightly in discomfort. He felt light without his swords - vulnerable, even. He didn't like it. Though he disliked the thought of his swords going missing even more than that.

"Ah, those? They're in the treasury chest a few rooms away from here." He nodded, gesturing to the exit with a thumb.

"Cool." Elias nodded. An awkward silence soon followed, before: "H-hey... can you take me to the toilet? All that running kind of, er, made me want to pee." He stuttered, moving his eyes to the side so as to avoid his direct gaze. This was way too embarrassing to say. 

"Oh, sure kid." The jolly Marine smiled and walked behind Elias and working away at the rope binding his arms and then legs. "I'll have to keep you company, of course."

"R-right." The boy muttered, feeling the bindings around his arms and legs loosen up. Immediately, before the Marine could cuff him, Elias lunged, shooting forward and grabbing his neck, flying forward with such force that the Marine's head actually crashed against the wall, making a loud thud noise. The soldier writhed in Elias' grip a bit, his eyes narrowing on the boy's eye, but before he could do anything about it, the swordsman shot a knee out in his gut and knocked him out.

"Sorry about that." He apologized, before reaching into the Marine's pockets. From inside, he produced a set of keys and quickly ran out of the room. Door by door, Elias searched for the so called  'treasury chest'. It was only on the fifth try, did Elias finally find it. It was a single chest placed on a large table with a few other chairs around. Presumably there was meant to be some kind of Marine to guard, but... 

Oh well.

Quickly, Elias inserted the key into the keyhole of the chest and turned, unlocking it. Riffling his hands through the heaps of stolen items which ranged from rubbish, to jewelry and then... aha! His swords. Removing them from the chest, he quickly strapped the them back onto his back, sighing with a satisfied grin as he reclaimed his swords. He felt complete again.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 20, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

_"So this is Loguetown..."_ Veronica thought as she walked through the city.

_"This is the same place where the Pirate King was born, and, ironically, the same place where he was executed."_ said a voice in her head

_"Why are there so many pirates here?"_

_"I dont know, but I intend to find out."_

Veronica continued to walk down the overly crowded streets of the overly populated city. As she passed more and more people, she studied each person. Most of the people in the crowd were pirates, which was evident by their overall appearence. Grimey, disheveled, crazy, it was clear they were pirates. Some were wearing captain's jackets, and almost all of them were either carrying a sword or a pistol. And if that wasn't enough of a give away, they all seemed to have their own Jolly Rogers either tatooed on their bodies, or on their clothing. 

_"A lot of these guys aren't even from the East Blue. Whatever this is, it is attracting a lot of attention."_

_"Why don't you ask that guy over there?"_

Veronica turned to see a large, rotund man sitting on a wooden crate in the corner, drinking from a pitcher of beer. He had a gigantic sized pistol strapped to his waist. On his large stomach, which was revealed by his too short of a shirt, was a tatoo of a Jolly Roger. She started to walk over to him.

"You there! Why are there so many pirates gathered here?" She asked in her not so polite manner

"You mean you don't know?"

"If I knew, would I be asking you?"

"Errr...you watch your tongue little lady. And the reason there are so many pirates here is because they are auctioning off an item that once belonged to the Pirate King."

"I see... what is the item?"

"No one knows yet, but if it belonged to the Pirate King it must be something good." The man reached down and pulled out his pistol. He pointed it straight at Veronica's head. "But now that you know, I'm going to have to kill you. A shame, because we could have had great sex. Maybe if your body isn't too bloody afterwards..." 

Veronica starred directly at the pistol. Her body began to light up.

"What?" The man gasped

Veronica's body changed into her Brawling Form. The man fired his pistol, but she managed to dodge the bullet. She then delivered a devastating punch to his gut. It was quiet for a moment before the man finally fell backwards onto the floor. 

"Asshole."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 20, 2013)

*Trade on Quiet Mound*











​
Before he knelled down to gamble with the pickpocket Trade was warned by a local. "Kid don't do this ! You won't win !" The pickpocket interrupted the man's warning. "Are you trying to suggest that I've actually  _cheated_ everyone here out of their money ? I don't think my loving brothers would forgive you slandering their dear little brother like that." He said sinisterly,the man began to back away from Trade.  Trade chuckled "I'll be fine." reassuring the man who gave him the warning.  He threw his sword at the treasure pile. "That should be  good enough in the place of money right ?" "Of course ! Now let's begin ! You know how to play *liar's dice correct  ?" "Yeah, names Trade I plan on taking my sword along with that pile of money." "My name is Yong and I plan on picking my teeth with that dull blade of yours ! 3 out of 5 is the rules. Now....CALL !" Yong said as he slammed a cup with two dice in them 

"Two ones !" Yong revealed the cup to reveal a pair of snakes eyes. Trade had won the first game. "Not bad foreigner.... you are very lucky. My turn !" Yong shook the dice and slammed them down and peeked under. "It's two fives." "You're bluffing." He revealed the dice to show that he was indeed bluffing. "How about double or nothing ? The other sword for the whole pile ? Are you up to the challenge. I will even let you shake the dice." Yong said slyly  Trade smiled underneath his mask "Sure baldy why not ?" Trade shook the dice and threw them down. "Double sixes" Trade revealed that Yong had guessed right. "Looks like I've won !" "It's easy to win when you have dice glued to the inside of the cup !" "What how dare you" Trade showed the cup inside of the cup to Yong and the rest of the crowd. 

"I bet you thought I was slow on the draw because you were able to steal my money earlier. But my eyes are faster than that ! Your cheating ends here !" Trade exclaimed pointing his finger at Yong's face.  Yong's angry expression changed into a sinister grin. "I am a member of the Xingnese Triplets of Quiet Mound ! Everything on this island belongs to us ! I'll teach you the hierarchy of this island dirty foreigner !" Trade threw dirt into Yong's eyes and threw him into the two guarding the treasure pile Trade dashed over them and grabbed his other sword and unsheathed them ready for battle. "I knew I should have hired a travel agent this island's hospitality is the worst !"

Yong wiping the dirt out his eyes angrily replied "Laugh while you can you foreign garbage ! Make an example out of him men !" The two guards ran toward Trade revealing a hidden weapon each. One with *twin hooks the other with *twin crescents. The crescents user lunged at Trade, and Trade responded by lunging back at him bringing his swords down on him "KYAH !" Trade said as he slashed at his opponent taking him down. The hooks user clashed with Trade. They were both swinging their weapons at a great speed until the hook user took advantage of his weapons unique shape and disarmed Trade "HA! What now foreigner ?!" Trade quickly pulled out his revolver and shot him in the shoulder and smacked him with the butt of his gun. Trade picked up his swords quickly and and faced towards yong. "Tch if you want things done you do them yourself !" Yong said as he exploded towards Trade. 

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



liar dice links

Link removed
Twin Hooks 

Twins Crescents


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Marco Melon Pulls himself out of the floor and brushes the dirt off him. "Greetings Ladies And Gentleman! I am the great doctor Marco Melon!" He bows and makes a sweeping gesture with his hand. "As i can see a fair amount of beauty before me... I can even see a handsome young man! It's a pleasure to be greeted by such!" He then points to his nurse. "This is Sophia, She's my nurse." Sophia bows. "Forgive me for the improper greeting, It is a pleasure to meet you." 

Marco then reaches behind the counter and grabs a bottle of rum. "You see, I'm here working on a cure for this towns disease." He takes a quick swig from the rum. "But i have a problem..." He sighs and sits in a bar chair. "You see, I need to capture one of the towns people in order to test my cure. But, Well... First rule of medicine is "Do No Harm" You know? Plus they come at you in droves and... Phew... It's just not east to fight 30 people at one time Hehe." Marco adjusted his sunglasses and smiled. 

"But You all seem capable of causing a couple bits of damage right?" He nodded to himself. "Yes... Yes indeed. VERY WELL! It's settled then!" Though Marco had not waited for them to respond in the slightest before agreeing it had been settled already. 

"You all go out there and defeat a person for me, Then reinforce this building, then allow me to preform experimen- Research on the subject!" 

Sophia had been quiet throughout all of this, but her eye was twitching. "YOU BASTARD! YOU'RE JUST TOO SCARED TO TAKE THEM ON YOURSELF AREN'T YOU!? You haven't seen anything of these people to show you they are strong! You just don't want to go out there do you!?" 

Marco stared at her blankly for a few seconds. "Are you crazy woman!? I don't want to get bit by a zombie! Then how would i practice my medicine!?" WHAM!!! "Ah... Hello floor." Marco comments, turning his head to the side as he's now imbedded in the floor again... "You sure are comfortable. I like you floor, will you be my friend?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 21, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Sailing East Blue*​
*Follow that ship!*​











Zy's arms crossed on the railing of his ship while they sailed after the captured Koaj. No, not captured. She chose to go with them. It was definitely not a mistake and now he had to wonder just how little he actually knew of her. Koaj never spoke much about her past, or about who she was. Truthfully he didn't care. All of them in some way or another was an imperfect bastard that would never fit in normal society anyhow. A family of oddballs.

The rest of the crew pretended to be sleeping but that was of course a lie. Every member of the destructive crew was focused on their missing comrade and wondering if Koaj betrayed them in some sort of fashion. Eventually, one by one, they fell asleep... except for Rebecca, Bazoo, and Zy. 

Bazoo was busy sailing after the ship ahead of them. Zy was busy pacing and thinking. Rebecca was staring sitting on the railing with a sad expression while staring at the night sky.

Early the next morning Jamal, Havok, Bazoo, and Manni were all banging on the table for breakfast. Eventually the door to the kitchen slammed open. Kane, Tengu, Alexia, and Dodo instinctively flinched. A half asleep glum looking Rebecca inched to the fridge and opened it to threw a bottle of milk onto the table. Everyone flinched again. Next she tossed a box of cereal, a giant bowl, and a dead pig in the center of the table before shuffling out with loosely dangling arms while slouched over.

Rebecca peered to the side after exiting and was surprised to find Zy steering. With a bit more pep in her step she headed over to ask, "What's with you? Why aren't you throwing a tantrum with the others? Aren't you hungry?" 

"I'm fine," Zy stubbornly answered, his back to her. When she peeked over his shoulder she saw baggy eyes and that he was constant yawning. She flicked a heavily drooping eyelid that resulted in Zy rolling around on the floor boards shouting in agony.

"Liar. Go sleep. I've got it covered. You've been training like crazy and barely sleeping... one of the few things you've got in common with Tiber." Rebecca commanded before drifting off into her own thoughts at the end of it. She kept staring ahead the whole time. 

"..." Zy held a glare of distrust as he sat there with his arms crossed.

"I promise I won't randomly sail off! As much as it pains me to say it you were right. We've got no clue where Tiber is at the moment but he's alive. I know he is. I can't feel it..." Rebecca whispered as she smiled a little, her eyes shutting. "So, trust me. I won't let your precious Koaj disappear. Like you let Tiber disappear. My Tiber. No, I definitely wouldn't do you like you did me at all." 

Rebecca was rambling and soon she went into a full on rant before discovering that Zy was sleep. She sighed and shook her head. He really did look like a little kid when he slept... she couldn't believe the brat of a man had done all he'd done so far. It was incredible to think looking back at it all. Of course it was a combined effort that he could have never accomplished without her Cyrus she had to admit... he did good. Sighing, she decided to try to be nicer to him. _You'd want that, wouldn't you...? Ugh, I feel so lost without you already. Does that make me weak? Maybe I am weak, inside, but as least I'm strong enough to admit it..._

The trip to Loguetown was long and uneventful. Everyone in the crew at least had some activity to keep them entertained but it would definitely be crucial to stock up on books and games before their next trip.

"Okay, one more time." Zy encouraged. To better himself with his beam sabres he challenged Tengu to a few practice matches. It was an amazing experience. Zy used his cane to battle Tengu's blades. Despite a lack of sight Tengu countered his attacks elegantly. Zy learned quite a bit by observing him. He'd never be a master of the art, but he was definitely going to be able to use his melee beam oriented attacks better in the future.

When they docked at Loguetown Zy noticed an abnormally high amount of ships. 

Stepping ahead of his crew, all gathered at the bow of the ship. He grinned with his hands on both hips while taking in the charming place where many were inspired to become pirates.

"This is it... Loguetown..."

*Loguetown*​













Zy didn't make anything of the large amount of ships docking there. It could simply be that a lot of people were visiting the Pirate King's place. It made sense. As soon as the crew set foot in Loguetown they did so to a lot of arguing and fighting.

"Arrr! It's gunna be mine yir fuggkin' piece of tobaccah chewin' shat!"

"Y' ain' nuthin' t' me mate! Y' ain' nuthin' t' me!"

"We'd better steal it and get out of here before those cretins from the Grand Line show up..."

"What are these buffoons on about?" Manni muttered while walking ahead with her arms crossed lazily behind her head.

"Apparently something is being sold... shit, where in the hell did Koaj go?" Zy muttered while attempting to weave by two burly pirates pushing at each other.

"Outta the way, man." Zy irritably demanded. 

"Did he just...?" "He did..."

The men reached for Zy and blinked in shock when he zipped by them. The momentarily lost sight of him, causing the large men to gasp in shock. When their eyes caught the slight blur of his trail Zy was already rounding a corner, "Hey, I need some of you guys to watch the ship!"

"Pfft. No you don't. Bazoo worked with me and we've got that taken care of pal. As long as it doesn't move too much it'll stay like that." Jamal informed Zy. When Zy glanced in the direction of his ship he did so were to see an illusion was cast that made the ship perfectly unseen. Bazoo had sailed it to a safe spot before Jamal worked his 'magic'.

"Well then, aren't you useful." Zy admitted with a small smirk. "What exactly are you...?"

"I'm a dream-man." Jamal proudly stated. "I can make people see stuff that isn't there... or not see stuff... I can't really control smell yet, but I can work on sound. Motion disrupts it though. Even the wind blowing, which is why you have to be careful with the ship because you know... ocean waves. Bazoo and Rebecca are there though they'll definitely protect the ship."

When Jamal finished his explanation he noticed that Zy was missing. Panicking he ran off, "Captain!"

Ludwik Bowsnatcher tripped Jamal, who ended up crashing against the ground. Ludwik's crossbow was trained on Jamal, aiming for his plump head. "Why is your captain following us?"

"Don't kill meeehehehe..." Jamal pleaded before he shamelessly sobbed with snot messily pouring onto his upper lip.

"Leave him be. He won't be a threat to us. Get out of here fat ass. Tell Zidane I said thanks for the ride. I've got my own shit to take care of now. This is where we part ways." Koaj coldly and calmly instructed. She then headed off with the group of robed men following.

Jamal quickly ran to catch up with the rest of the crew. Something was apparently happening in town square. When he got there he looked around for Zy but couldn't find him. Eventually it became obvious that they crew dressed up in disguise...



"I found Koaj! She said this is where we part ways! She's with some dangerous guys! I don't know what she's planning!" Jamal anxiously blabbed.

"Hmm..." Zy thought about it for a while. She mentioned something before, but he hadn't quite considered it. "Okay, split up. Pirates are being arrested left and right so keep a low profile. We're asking around to see if anyone has seen a group of mysterious men." Zy was wearing a black wig and blue contact lenses now making him appear quite different. "Let's go!"

They went different paths with Zy running towards the nearest tavern. What better place to get drunk and check out the hot ladies in town! Er, find Koaj... that is...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 21, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Truth that Kills]​
[Loss of a Family]

_ Cyrus slips around to Rebecca?s left. It is a distraction. Keeping the cook from seeing Manni taking a position to her right,  ?I recall you telling me something a couple days ago? Do you remember what you told me??  Cyrus asks a soft smile about his features. Rebecca face flushes red as a soft hand lands on her shoulder,  ?I, uh... urm? I? You, but I? she stutters her face turning as red as an apple. Cyrus shakes his head,  ?Come now, you don?t have to be shy.? is stated with a soft grin as he nodded for Rebecca to turn around. She slightly tilts her head, but does so. She is quickly confronted by Manni. A large grin spread across the girl?s face. A small black box being shoved in her hand, Rebecca freezes, what was this? Could it be? Turning back to Cyrus she slowly starts to open the case. 

Inside was a sparkling red ring, her heart skipped a beat. Looking up Cyrus is gone, and then a touch on her hand draws her attention. Looking down he is upon a knee,  ?Rebecca, I too love you. Will you do me the honor of??_

~Darkness~  












 ?UUUUHHHHHH??​
 ?Well, what have we here??

Cyrus stirs, a voice tugged at his mind. Seconds later a sting causes his body to shudder,  ?Wake up sunshine! You don?t have all day to sleep!? that voice rings again, Cyrus can only groan in response his eyes slowly start to crack. He immediately feels drained, Seastone no doubt and the first thing he sees are his toes, all ten flesh toned toes. He was suspended in midair and from the feel of it, by his arms and stripped to just his robe leggings. Coughing he looks up to where the voice came from, an older man with fire in his eyes stood before him, his arms crossed behind his back.  ?Well, if it isn?t bright eyes, what?s the matter maggot cat have your tongue?? is yelled, the man had military written all over him, from the tip of his wrinkled head to the tip of his polished combat boots.  ?Wu-where?

-SMACK-

 ?Boy, you better not speak unless I pull your chain. Understand me?? is hollered with authority. Cyrus only cringed; his body felt like it weighed several tons as he slowly felt his limbs stretch out.  ?That was your cue to talk sunshine, do I have to come up there and move your lips for you? Or would you like me to hold your hand?? the old man snaps his hand balling into a fists, ?Lt. O?Malley!? another man yells running into what Cyrus can now make out as a tent. The old man pauses his abusive ways, turning to the man. Cyrus watch weakly as they both exchange a salute.  ?What is it Private?? is ordered more than asked. ?Sir, we?ve found it!? he replies with a snap of his heels, a second later a tattered paper, no poster is handed over. O?Malley takes it.

 ?Du-did he su-say O?Malley? As in Marcus O?Malley?? Cyrus weakly asks his eyes falling over the old man. O?Malley paused, and then quickly he saluted the man that handed over the poster.  ?Did I tell you, that you could speak sunshine? Huh, do I look like I have to answer you?? O?Malley asks spit raining from his mouth as he yelled at Cyrus.  ?I-I have a bone to pick with y-you little man.? Cyrus weakly stated. O?Malley chuckled under his breath adjusting the coat he wore. Turning to the man that was still in the tent with him he nodded his head toward Cyrus and chopped across his throat. The man nodded and quickly walked over to Cyrus, from behind his back he pulled a strange curved blade. A dark grin crept across his face, then reaching up he grabs Cyrus by his dark hair, bringing that blade up to just under his throat. 

 ?I=if you?re going to kill me, gu-get on with it.? Cyrus wheezes, too weak to really do anything. ?Not up to me.? The man replies, that knife reaching up pass Cyrus? head. With a swing the rope that held Cyrus up by the seastone shackles is cut. Cyrus suddenly feels the weight of gravity, but he refuses to allow himself to show weakness, not after what he?s been through. A low grunt escapes him as he lands on his feet, his defiant eyes cutting to Marcus,  ?Well, well. Not bad.? the man barks, a closed right hand slamming into Cyrus? face. Marcus forces the punch allowing it to fall with Cyrus as he slammed off the dirt ground. His body digs an inch or two into the soil from the shot. Then one of those polished military boot slams into Cyrus? ribs and the Hare-man feels them strain to the cracking point.

But the man knew how to pull his hits, so Cyrus was roughly rolled onto his back instead.  ?Yes, I am Special Gunnery Lieutenant Commander Marcus O?Malley.? is stated as O?Malley got in Cyrus face. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gunnery Lt. Commander Marcus 'Warthog' O'Malley



 ?What?s it to you twinkle toes?? is asks as a small trickle of blood seeped pass Cyrus lips.  ?Y-you killed my mom? Cyrus replied,  ?Oh, did I kill poor baby?s mommy?? is mocked as he grabbed Cyrus by the hair pulling him to a sitting posture, a boot to the face then knocks him back to the ground for his troubles.  ?Sorry sunshine, I?ve killed a lot of people in my day, mommy doesn?t spark any memories, you?ll have to do better than that.? is yelled, another boot catching Cyrus across the jaw as he tried to set back up.  ?Did I say you could sit up Cyrus T. Cross?? he asks storming around the Hare-Man.  ?Yeah I know who you are.? he states kicking Cyrus onto his stomach.  ?And this tattoo is the only reason I haven?t chopped you up and fed you to the dogs.? he states tapping on the hammer and anvil tattoo on Cyrus shoulder blade. 

 ?Our smith died of malaria a week or so back, so you?re going to fill in until you die.? he yelled punting Cyrus one last time knocking him cold. O?Malley spat on the ground next to him before looking to the man that was still in the room.  ?Get him out of that seastone and get him into a collar, take him to the shop and wake him up.? he orders, the man salutes walking over to Cyrus to grab him under the arms.  ?Welcome to the Marines Cyrus T. Cross, the forced labor division.? he states as Cyrus is dragged off. O?Malley scratches his chin, how did he get all the way from the East Blue to here?  ?Johnson!? he yells, and a moment later a man in fatigues walks in, ?Sir!? is stated with a salute  ?Call central HQ, tell them that Cyrus T. Cross is a new P.I.G. and that they can alleviate him of his fifteen Beli Bounty.? is states tossing Cyrus? wanted poster to the ground. ?Sir!? the man repeats before leaving the room.    

 ?Where do I know him?? ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue

_________

Even the drill-man, uneducated as he was, was hit with a certain sense of 'history' and atmosphere as he stepped onto Loguetown. This was the birth place of the Pirate King - Gold D. Roger. The first person to ever conquer the entire Grand Line, and who had the most freedom any man had ever experienced. The air itself felt very solemn...

"Alright!" Kane said. "Let's do this shit!" And suddenly the solemn, intense atmosphere of the town was shattered. And further along, as they reached inside the town, they found themselves overwhelmed - not by the history of the town - but by the overwhelming amount of pirates, Marines and the smell of piss drenched drunkards collapsed on the streets. They were possibly also pirates.

Kane was never one for 'disguises'. In fact, he found them dumb, and cowardly. Why run when you can stay and fight like a real man? But then, he could understand the need to do it here. The place was crawling with Marines, and it was ridiculous how many of them there were. Even now, he could see a few flashes of white in the crowds of civilians. But, dressed in a suit, with a hat covering his blue hair, Kane figured he'd be safe. Hopefully. He didn't really want to start a fight here... that much.

In the corner of his eye, as he walked, a sign immediately grabbed his attention: Mark's Mechanics. "A mechanic shop..." Kane murmured, his eyes glittering as he saw the sign, before remembering he had a job to do. "Well, it's _possible_ she could be there, right?" He reasoned, and then ran in. 

To say the least, the smell of oil was far easier on the nose than the smell of piss and sweat was. Inhaling, Kane's mouth widened into a grin. "Awesome." He said, staring at the walls which were covered in random pieces of machinery and metal.

"Whaddya need, man?" He heard the shop owner - presumably Mark - ask. 

"Oh I need some metals and, er, stuff." Kane explained, snapping out of his trance.

"Right, just let me deal with these two fellas first." Mark nodded. 

"So, you heard about that kid?" One customer asked.

"What kid?" The other frowned.

"That Eliasander whatshisname." The first one snapped back at him. "The guy with the swords?"

"Oh, you mean the son of Lucius Kirigaya?"

Kane's ears perked up, and behind his dark shades, his eyes widened. Hidden inside his pockets, his hands balled into fists, so tightly that they turned white. "_Lucius Kirigaya..._" There were two things Kane remembered the most vividly in his life. First, was the pain he felt after getting the slave mark burned onto his abdomen. And the second, was the name "Lucius Kirigaya" of who his 'masters' spoke of near constantly. He swore to himself that he'd get revenge on him one day, and here he was, listening in on two people talking about his _son._

"He's gone missing, but rumour has it that he's been on the run for quite a while and is headed for the Grand Line or something." 

"_Grand Line..._" So he was here, then. Or at least somewhere nearby...

"Your stuff is ready, you two." Mark came back, carrying back two large looking rifles and passing them. "Just make sure to clean them properly next time." And thanking the mechanic, the two took back their respective weapons and walked out.

"So, what was it you said you needed?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 21, 2013)

Lil' Wano

Glorious Bastards

3 Months ago

The Ironfist VS The Steeljaw

Kai was sent flying, landing out into the carrotfield through the force of that oversized metal claw that at him. A chain was at the end of it, allowing Steeljaw to reel it back in.

"Anyone catch the jolly roger of that ship that just ran me over?"Kai groaned as he climbed back on his feet. "Who the fuck are you anyways, Steeljaw Ironclaw?"

"Eh......They call me Steeljaw yeah...."

"What for real?......I was just going with  the obvious, you've got a big ass steel jaw on your mug..........Pirates ain't got no creativity these days anymore, could you have gone with a more obvious nickname?.......That would've been like calling myself Swag McSmexy."

"......."

*POOF*

Clumsily thrown smokebombs, more than a few even failing to go off, were tossed around the two. The wind quickly blew away most of what little smokescreen was created. 

"We got your back dude!" The three ninjas placed on guard duty came in with good intentions, Steeljaw was the face of the mysterious helping hand that helped the Nihonese in their effort against the Xingese. Obviously they had no clue that Steeljaw was on orders to play both factions against each other, and now their scheme had reached the point where they were taking out the strongest pieces left on the board. 

"Normally I would've been inclined to let you guys take care of this problem for me, but considering how you didn't even notice me killing your superiors while you were supposed to stand guard..... I'm sure you guys would only get in my way." Steeljaw made a move to attack the stunned amateurish ninjas, but as he cocked his arm back and intended to lash out with this claw of his, he was kept from doing so.

"Oi, we were in the middle of something." Whoever this guy was, after the solid hit he had gotten in on Kai first, he needed to be taken down and after that he could try and get some answers. He released his iron grip on Steeljaw's arm and went for a blow to the chest, considering that thick metal jaw of his didn't seem like that great of a target. Ton stumbled back, taking a swipe with his claw to keep Kai at a distance.

*CHOMP*

"Eh?"

He lost two clawed fingers, leaving him with just a big bitemark in it's place.

"Hmmmmm metal." He said in his best Homer Simpson voice. Who was this idiot to wave food in Kai's face? Steeljaw was startled to see Kai smile widely, flashing him that set of serrated bronze teeth of his. 

Ton didn't take long to recover, most of his usual reportoire was too risky with this piranha on the loose, for situations like these he had pistol. Still off balance, he grabbed his hipmounted gun and pointed in Kai's direction before letting loose. The Ironman was quick to respond, swallowing that mouth full of grade A metal and diving to the floor. "I fucking hate guns!" He spotted a smokebomb that hadn't gone off, slapped it and making it forcibly go off to buy himself a few seconds.

Concealed by the smoke, he got back on his feet and leaped up in the air as Kai employed a more rarely used weapon. Generally he used his fists, but this time he converted the skin on his feet with iron. Giving the flying kick he launched more bang, as it hit shell of a man straight in the temple.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 21, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Ex-Psicom|South Blue*

*[South Blue, Vesper City]​*​
[Ill Tidings]​
[The Labyrinth]

[With Boko]
The venomous viper reeled back its tail flicking toward Boko, what would have normally tore flesh and cracked bone just slammed off a metallic hide. Boko hissed violently as his feathers sheened metallic silver. Spinning in a dance like fashion Boko lashed his wings at deadly angels, though the viper made it wispily though the rapid fire strikes with hardly a sound. Teeth glisten and feathers ruffle as the two dances around one another in deadly repose. Each animal looked as if it were ready to strike, Kai realizing this didn?t want to have to be second to the Boko buffet. Using the whip, and partial arm, Kai attacks the viper, beating it along the middle of its back which causes it to flinch and coil. Slightly twisting toward Kaiser, it hisses and coils as if it were going to spring to attack the suffering Iron-Man. 

It is in this distraction that Boko makes his move; razor sharp talons warp around its throat and pull it to the ground causing its blood to spatter. But still alive the beast whips about in anger trying to break Boko?s deadly grip. Tilting its head the giant bird allows its beak to flash silver as it reared its head back. It was time to end this in one swift decisive move. Slamming down the metallic beak smashes the ground just missing the bulk of the snakes face by mere inches. Again and again Boko attack tearing the flooring to pieces as he continues to miss his target to his dismay and anger. Hissing loudly Boko begins to rage as he locks his beak open, that violently shaking tongue freezes and shift to the barrel of a gun [thank you Annie] as Boko calls on his pistol form. 

The viper?s eyes widen as four shouts fire off simultaneously, as the tips of his talons too shifted to barrels. The viper shudders as it slowly dies, time for a little snack as Boko?s beak tears into the viper?s flesh. 

[With Sam]  

The minotaur swayed side to side, its dull eyes locked on Sam?s bloody hand, its mind processed what was going on. Though it couldn?t be totally aware of the danger that flowed though Sam?s veins, it was still wary. The scent coming off the blood didn?t bode well with it, it smelled of death. That was enough to make it take a step back, and weigh some options. Or at least that is what Sam figured it was doing. More than likely to charge or retreat as Sam was not only threatening it, she was giving a blood display. Rocking side to side the beast takes this as a challenge to his dominance, this was his territory. His home, she and that metal eating man and tricky bird was on his turf and they were insulting him.

Roaring he lifts his mattock and starts to slam his feet off the ground as if he were going to charge, snorting he lifts both arms, but the ax that Kai tossed slams into the great beast?s back causing it to pause. Much like the snake that is about to get hit the Minotaur turns to Kai, that blood red rage in his eyes. New target was acquired, which in hindsight was his old target. Simple at its core it quickly forgets about Sam as it turns to take Kaiser down. Its hooves tear gashes into the floor as it prepared to charge. 

 ?And where do you think you are going?? Sam?s voice wavers as she speaks and the great beast stops, its large head turns to meet Sam?s gaze she was squatting on its shoulder that thin deadly blade poised to strike,  ?The flesh between the collar and neck is usually tender, let?s see if that hold true for you too? Sam?s arm is far quicker than her words and she quickly buries that sword deep into the minotaur?s throat, pushing its tip into its heart. It doesn?t even register the attack before it dies; as it collapses Sam is tossed roughly to the ground. Boko is quickly to her side defensively holding its wings out as if more monsters were waiting in the shadows. ~


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2013)

_*Dimitrix " Trix " Serith
The Miracle Pirates- Cook [To Be]
Location: East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

In all the comotion with people screaming and running out the doors , Trix couldnt grasp what happened the first few moments before she was yanked back again by that chain and then dragged outside the resturant in a hurry by a weird man. Flailing around and trying to grab onto something the only thing she was able to actually get her hands on was her own bag that was hanging near the back door wich the man used to escape from...a giant black snake ?!?!

*" Woah woah woah ! Thanks for the pull but i think you can drop me off here alright ? Please ? I have motion sickness ! Hey are you even listening to me ?! "*

Trix continued to struggle around and was atleast able to strab her backpack on her back as she hold onto its handles while being dragged around before the man finally stopped running and hid in an alley. With a thud she fell on her bottom and frowned with a loud sigh , tugging off the chain from around her waist she looked up then around.

*" What the heeeeeeeeeeeell is your problem !? Didnt you hear me back there ? The hells with you pirates and your crazy shit every day and in -MY- work place , do you know who`ll have to repair that ? Me ! "*

Glaring at the man she crossed her arms over her chest and tapped her foot as he so calmly introduced himself , oh great another one aiming to be -The Pirate King-. Reaching up and rubbing at her eyes she scowled before pulling her black hood over her face and turned around again to check if that creepy thing wasnt back.

*" Pirate King huh ? You sure run more like a girl than a king from what i saw. "

"...."

" Dimitrix S. Serith. "*_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 21, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

He had his swords again. Unfortunately, escaping the prison facility was a lot harder than the empty corridors initially had him believe. As Elias walked, trying to find some sort of exit, he stumbled upon a group of Marine recruits. It was as if God had decided to take his luck, and crap all over it. He didn't want to _hurt_ these guys, but they were already glaring at him, readying their swords. "Er," Elias frowned, taking out one of his swords, "I don't suppose there's any chance you'd let me just... leave, is there?"

The response wasn't in words, but rather in actions. Not replying directly to him, the Marines quickly surrounded him. Presumably, they had received orders from Juha about the kid and knew that he was at least some sort of a threat, as they weren't really bothering with the taunts as Elias' opponents usually did. Instead, one Marine ran forward, holding his sword up in the air, and proceeded to slash downwards.

"_Perfect!_" Elias grinned, and dashed forward, swinging his sword upwards to meet his strike, and deflecting it out of his hand, before spinning around and sending him flying with a roundhouse kick to the chest. Wasting no further time, Elias broke through the formation they had formed around him and ran, his feet crashing heavily against the stone ground with each step he took, his black cloak fluttering in the wind. He needed to get out of here. "Sorry, I can't waste much time here!" Elias hollered back to the Marines.

As he was being interrogated by that man from earlier, the swordsman realized something. This was no simple misunderstanding brought about by fate. He was being framed by someone - presumably by those thieves the Marine talked about earlier. He would need to find them, somehow.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2013)

*Trade on Quiet Mound: Trade vs Yong !*

Yong rushed at Trade entering close range in only a couple of seconds. He swung his hand upward at Trade's neck, though it was unseen something grazed Trade's neck that made a small cut that would have been fatal had Trade not moved his head back. Yong followed up by jumping in the air and kicking at Trade's face, but luckily he blocked the kick with one of his sheathed swords. The impact caused Trade to stagger. Yong widened the distance again by backflipping away from Trade. 

(What was that, that nicked my neck ? It was so fast I couldn't see !) Yong chuckled. "I bet your wondering what I used to attack your throat just now ! What's wrong, I thought you said my hands weren't fast enough !" Young threw something at Trade when he ended his sentence and Trade moved his head out of it's direction._
SMOKE BOMB BLAST ! _

A smoke screen erupted from the pellet that Yong threw engulfing the street that the two were fighting on. Yong was now hidden from Trade's senses. "You see this foreigner ! This is the power of Xingese Martial Arts !" Yong sliced at Trade with the smoke covering his movements._Dancing Gray Wolf !_

Soon Trade had small cuts all over his body as Yong cut at Trade while hiding in the the smoke.  (The damage will pile up if I don't get out of here !) Trade blindly jumped out of the smoke to get to safety. He turned around to see Yong lunging after him, Trade was able to side step him and hit him in  head with the back of his sword, causing Yong to tumble to the other side of the street. "So that's what you've been cutting me up with all this time ? Pocket Knives." Yong laughed "So you figured it out finally ! Doesn't matter really ! I take your head with this next move."_
STAMPEDING BEES ! _

Yong threw about 30 knives that were hidden in his body at Trade all at once. Trade grit his teeth and began furiously swinging at the knives. "That type of attack.....


IS USELESS USELESS USELESS USELESS USELESS ! 
Trade managed to knock all of the knives out of his way and ran at Yong. "Now the end ! ......

_
RED 
*x* _​

Trade slashed at Yong with his swords coming down in an X shape. Causing Yong to pass out. Trade sheathed his swords and looked back at him. "I used the back of the swords again....he should be okay....." Trade tried to shake the thought and ran over to the pile taking back his coin purse along with some extra beri and he searched through he found something lucky. "A Log Pose ! Wait till I show Mike this ! Speaking of which I should probably high tail it out of here." Trade proceeded to run away in search of Mike.  A few moments after Trade left Yong regained consciousness and wiped his mouth of the foam that had gathered around his mouth. 

"Wait till big brother gets wind of this ! You're dead you foreign trash!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 21, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue*

*Mount Neverest​*
*Burn baby burn*​
Ryu was sprawled out on his back with his hands on his stomach. Damn he was stuffed. That fruit was delicious! Wait, or was it disgusting? He couldn't really remember. No, something was disgusting. That freaky looking fruit. What was that anyway? He glanced to the old man and shook him when he heard the cave rumbling.

"Hey, old guy... the cave is rumbling..." 

When he didn't get a response the lazy fighter rolled onto his stomach and poked at the geezer a few times. Then a few more times. Then he shook him. Alarmed now Ryu scrambled backwards rapidly. "Oh crap! He died!"

He held his fingers up, positioning them to dig. They were extraordinarily rigid as he exhaled, posing like a dog on his knees. The wandering fighter stuffed his fingers into the ground like shovels and began digging urgently. Before he could make a decent hole for the elderly drunk the ceiling started breaking apart. Icy spikes nearly fell upon Ryu who lunged into a tumble, jacket flapping as he did. 

Something wasn't just pounding on the cave with a fist, it was destroying it. Ryu clenched his teeth, his nostrils flared, and the warrior fearlessly marched towards the entrance of the cave to kick _something's_ ass. 

While walking Ryu leaned in slow rocking motions. At first it seemed random until ice and rocks burst apart at his feet. This was nothing compared to training blind folded with rocks being thrown at you. The weather didn't make it any easier though. Ryu blinked, a realization interrupting his train of thought. After reconsidering it the warrior realized that he didn't feel _as_ cold anymore. Actually, he didn't feel cold at all.














At the mouth of the cave the dancing, thrashing, chest-smacking, and growling snow-beasts were waiting for him. It was quite clear that they wanted to beat the shit out of someone or something. Beyond them something with haunting yellow eyes could be made out there closing in on him in the midst of the snowstorm.

Standing and staring with those chocolate brown colored eyes at the visually endless blizzard Ryu's jacket flapped roughly. His clothing was caught in a chilly breeze, but the flakes that collected went missing due to his startlingly hot body temperature. For some reason he was hot. Burning up. He felt a continuous rush of heat running through him, invigorating him. 

"I guess you want to be next chapter in the tale of Salamander Ryu, eh? Come on then. At least give me a little bit of fun before you eat the snow." He lifted an arm and flicked his fingers in a beckoning gesture. "Itadakimasu."

With a warning howl the charging snow-beast rapidly closed in on a calmly standing slightly drunk Ryu. Time began to ease into those slow rhythmically ticking moments that could match the beating of a heart. At the last possible moment Ryu smoothly threw his legs over the snowy ape's wild attempt to swat his waist off using the icy branch it mightily gripped. 


_Unstoppable Frog . . . _​

In midair Ryu's heels smashed through the club with explosive force. At the epicenter of the destruction Ryu ignored the splinters and shards of ice that followed his impressive attack. The snow-beast paused for a moment, dumbfounded by the monstrous display. 

"Scary, right?" Ryu asked as he dropped straight into the snow. He was buried from the waist down in it but he didn't dare break eye contact with his foe. As the larger threat arrived Ryu disappeared with a herculean thrust of his foot, his muscular leg flexing to perform it.


_Springing Tiger._​

Behind the beast Ryu started wringing his outfit out as the furry monster clutched at the his painfully aching chest before collapsing face down into the snow. After glancing over his shoulder Ryu popped his collar.

The other monsters ran, and did so even faster when an alarmingly loud wail from a far larger beast left the mountain shaking. Ryu turned to see a fist speeding towards him that he had no hope of dodging. With no other options the wandering warrior inhaled, his chest swelling as his muscles tensed. He'd tank it head on.


_Iron Body!_​

His bones avoided breaking from Ryu flexing and toughening his body. A fist large enough to grip his midsection with ease smashed him into the side of the mountain and appeared to make the entire thing shake. He nearly lost consciousness from the blow as the warrior slid down the snowy slope a bit. Ryu's eyes struggled to remain open. This one was stronger. Far stronger.

Ryu being too sore to move and thus sliding after being hammered down helped him avoid being crushed when a second giant punch bashed a gaping wound into the side of the mountain. Ryu narrowly avoided being crushed but could hear the rumble of an approaching avalanche following the monster's massive assault.

"It's a spirited battle you want, huh? I'll never lose to those mosquito bites you call breasts. Let's finish this." Ryu crazily challenged the thing for a second round. Before they could continue he heard a wailing baby snow-monster further down mountain hidden in the darkness of the blizzard. The mother that assaulted him was stuck by the fist. Unable to free the arm she senselessly punched into the mountain with the beast let out a trembling roar for the child about to be buried in the snow.














Ryu's naturally big heart sent him racing ahead of the avalanche to rescue the child. He only had sound to go off of, but that would be enough. Every inch of him ached but his superhuman determination far outweighed a battered body. Tackling the creature far larger than his very human sized self, Ryu and the snow baby were caught in the avalanche before they could even land.

Her free arm remained stretched in their direction until the mother was buried in snow as well. Nothing free but a massive arm and a twitching hand that stuck straight up like a proudly raised flag remained in the end.



_This kid..._

_That village..._

_No..._

_Not on my watch...!"_


*I'm mother fucking Salamander Ryu!*​

A brilliantly glowing wall of flames repeatedly spread on either side of him mighty enough to combat the avalanche. It was put out almost immediately each time it was produced, only for another amazing blast to burst out of him. Desperation in his eyes as a vein appeared on the side of his head.

The Hi Hi no Mi awakened.

The next morning Ryu sat cross legged in the snow eating a burning snow monster. He was quite sure what happened but he had a killer headache and damn he was ever fucking hungry!

Those sparkling brown eyes glanced up to see the baby and mother wave at him. Ryu scrambled into a fighting stance, snarling at their fearsome appearance. They faced each other, appeared to laugh in some monstrous guttural fashion, and then the mother stomped off with her baby on her back.

Ryu waited until they were definitely out of sight and then plopped back down to resume eating his burnt meat. The blizzard was gone and apparently he could create fire now. Not bad for one crazy night that he honestly couldn't even remember.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 22, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Truth that Kills II]​
[Marks of the Past]

-SPLASH!-

?Wake up Mr. Cross.?

 ?Uhhh? Cyrus groaned as he rolled to his stomach, his face hurt more specifically his jaw. But as he started to move he realized that he was no longer bound by the arms and that the draining sensation of Seastone. Well it was gone as well. His eyes popped open and he looked at his arms. 

?Wouldn?t do what you?re thinking chum.?

 ?And why is that?? Cyrus asks as he turned his gaze to the man in green shorts. That is when he realized that something was around his throat and his hands move there. ?Wouldn?t do that either, see that?s a special lil collar. Developed by Blackthorn Industries, it reacts to how a body acts when activating a Devil Fruit power, first it?ll give a little shock to discourage use.? The man states walking around to Cyrus head, ?If that fails then it activates, razor sharp wire cuts your head off. Doesn?t matter if you Zoan to Logia, the wire is Seastone laced, so you?re ?SHHHIIIIIIICCCCCK-? the man states dragging a thumb across his throat. Cyrus just looks at him, rubbing the stocky, bulky collar. ?Also, if you try to take it off, it activates. Only the card and key can take them off, and O?Malley keeps them.? is added, the man walking to the large forge that filled the majority of the room.

 ?What didn?t he kill me?? is asked as Cyrus rolled over to his ass. ?Look around you that should answer everything.? is the reply as he picked up a hammer. Cyrus grunted while pulling himself to his knees,  ?I vaguely remember something before getting my teeth kicked down my throat.? Cyrus grunts as he stumbled to his feet. ?Yeah, the last blacksmith we had kind of died of illness.?  Cyrus looked at the man, and then looked around the small house. It was a decent sized forge.  ?And what is to guarantee my health?? is asked, a weary look about his features. Getting over Seastone was a task in its own right. ?We tried to save Rick, O?Malley may be a hard ass, but he likes to keep valuable assets happy.?,  ?This collar doesn?t make me happy.? Cyrus remarks thumping at it. ?Sarge is a strange man, he doesn?t like Fruit Users.? is replied which makes Cyrus curl his lips in annoyance. ?He hates the power, not the person. You pull your weight, he?ll treat you like family.? The man states firmly turning on a hell. 

 ?I suppose my ?duty? is to forge weapons?? is asked the man paused at the entrance and glanced back. ?Or whatever else is needed, the work orders are on the table over there.? ~

[The Next Day] 

 ???,  ?If you?re going to simply stand in my door, you might as well come in.? Cyrus states not turning from the forge as he stoked the fire.   ?I wouldn?t be so snippy with me Ensign.? O?Malley bites as he strolled into the house. Thrusting a molten blade into a large troth of water Cyrus turns to the old Marine,  ?I?m not a Marine, so don?t address me as such.? Cyrus demands, but O?Malley isn?t paying the Hare-man any attention, he is fixated on the blade that sat on the table.  ?You made this in only a day?? he asks his finger rubbing across the deadly edge. A small trickle of blood can be seen, and soon O?Malley is rubbing his fingers together.  ?That piece of crap? I can make those in eight hours.? Cyrus stated before returning to his work. O?Malley looked around; this was the only new blade he saw.   ?Eight hours? ? his eyes cut to the Cyrus.

 ?If you?re looking for more weapons, you won?t find any, I had to make me a hammer that I wouldn?t break.? Cyrus states pulling a heavy looking one over his head. O?Malley puts the sword back down,  ?You?re from Storms End, right?? is asked. Cyrus pauses before he shoves the processing sword back into the water. He then turns to face O?Malley sweat beading off his chin.  ?Are you going to tell me about my mother now?? he asks, his eyes fixed on O?Malley.   ?I thought so sunshine.? is replied, which really didn?t answer Cyrus? question. The Hare-man bit his lip,  ?Well? I want to know why you killed her.? Cyrus states. O?Malley turned to walk away, which angered Cyrus. Was this old man taking him for a fool?


  ?Tell you what sunshine, you catch those orders up, and well talk.? ~


----------



## kluang (Apr 22, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"So you need a deadman? I can punch one for you." says Bombera. "Bomby, one of these days you will find a problem that cannot be dealt with fist alone." sighs Teri.

"Hope that day never comes." smiles Bombera. Teri shakes her head. " What kind of dead people you need?" ask Teri.

1-I enhanced his view and sees several zombies heading towards the store. "We need to move love. The dead are coming here." Kagami signals everyone to follow her and they escape thru the back door and headed south and keep avoiding the zombie hordes until they arrive into a large and they entered it.

"Lock the door, 1-I." ordered Teri. "Smashing, love." answers 1-I and he grabs a large plank and screw it against the door. Kagami look around the interior of the building they entered. "What kind of building is this? Its look like a temple."

"If you worship money, love." says 1-I. "This place love, is call a shopping complex. Every shop in one building. Smashing right love?"

"Why do you keep talking like that?" ask Kagami. "Love, you just jealous because I sound like a rockstar."

Kagami looks at Teri. "Are you sure you fix him right?"

"So we got everything in one place. This is a good place to hold up until we can fix them." says Marco.


----------



## Vergil (Apr 22, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

A shopping mall!

Kagami’s drunken eyes went bright as she looked around.

“This shopping mall is fairly small compared to the one at Loguetown, my love” 1-I said. Kagami barely paid attention to the robot’s banter. This was the biggest mall she’d ever been in. Even Teri’s jaw opened slightly.

The mall was dark, there was banging on the glass windows and there was an apocalypse of zombie proportions going on, but

“I don’t care if the world is ending right now; I feel the neeeed, the need to loot. I don’t even care that it doesn’t rhyme!” Kagami said forcing open a door and staring at wonder at the array of clothes before her. “Hey Teri, isn’t this cute?”

She held up a skirt with a skull on it and put it on.

“Kagami, this really isn’t the time…” there were a great many zombified people at the entrance of the shopping centre and the glass had begun to crack. 

“Oh don’t worry about them, we just need to knock a few out and we’ll be just fine.” Kagami said nonchalantly as she hopped into the changing room to try on a bikini top.

“That may prove more difficult than you think.” Marco said coming into the changing room.

“GET OUT!!” Kagami booted the doctor out of the curtained room as her arm covered her chest, before she angrily closed the curtain.

“What do you mean?” Teri asked nervously looking around as the groans of the undead became louder.

“Based on the data we have gathered and the previous experiences I have come to the conclusion that the sole aim of zombies is to spread their infection. This is done through bites.” Sophia said, picking up her idiot companion.

“Right, we’ve seen enough zombie flicks to know that.” Kagami said pushing up her cleavage. Damn her mother. “Tell us something we don’t know.”

“Very well. During our stay here we found a group dressed in marine uniform. They were markedly different from the other undead.” Sophia carried on.

“Oh?” Kagami said barely listening as she prettied up her hair in the mirror, “Hm, I need some bangles.”

“It would seem as though, when subject to a person of sufficient willpower, the infection reacts differently.” Sophia said sullenly, “namely they go berserk.”

“That’s kinda cool.” Kagami was obviously not paying attention. Teri, however was. 

“Not cool Kagami! What he’s saying is that if they bite us then…”

Just then a huge crash came from the side of the shop they were in. Brick, clothes, wood and glass exploded around the room and at the apex of the destruction was a hulking grey man in a Marine Captain uniform. Kagami was trapped under the rubble and the salivating beast lumbered its way over to her.

“Release me!! Argh!!!” it screamed out before chomping down into Kagami’s shoulder. No one could react fast enough and Teri’s heart nearly stopped

“Oh shit! Kagami!!” Teri drew her gun, before it was smacked down by the nurse.

“We can’t kill them, remember!” she said, noticing the killing intent.

“B..but…” Teri said as the hulking mass moved off of their Captain, the marine bounding off towards the upper floors as if regretting what he had done. The rubble shifted slowly and from the centre arose a red eyed Kagami Rei, holding her head.

“R-run….I’m trying to fight this thing but…I can’t!…need…more….” Kagami roared and bounded past them into a different shop. "Clothes!!"

“Ugh, she’s too stupid to be infected.” Teri said breathing somewhat easier. She remembered the fight they had back at home and it was a very messy affair.

“She must have incredible will but it won’t last. We need to get the test subjects so we can properly research them.” Sophia said.

Just then a huge influx of zombies came pouring into the building. Teri drew out her bladed guns and looked at them. “I can’t kill them and injuring them doesn’t do any good as they’re zombies. Dammit, what do I do?”


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 22, 2013)

Marco Melon, The Mad Doctor, Ran off as the zombies were pouring in... "Where is it? Where is it!?" He hurried himself, looking flustered, he had to find it in this mess of a mall... "Ah! I can see it... It's too far away though..." A few zombies charged the mad man, but there was nothing he could do. "I can't kill you good people... the first rule of medicine, Do No Harm." He sighed and raised his hands. "But, For this once, I must protect myself." In truth, Marco had to "Protect himself" A lot... especially from marines.... Can't very well be a doctor in jail can you? 

"Medical fist! Paralyzing cloud!" Marco's fist pulled back like a Kamehameha as a yellow ball formed in his hands, "Fire!" The ball shoots out and slams into one of the zombies, exploding into a yellow cloud. "Now run!" Marco though to himself, rushing off, "I need to find it.... I must find it..." He tore through a little room trying to find what he was looking for... "Ah! this is it!" Marco lifted a small object into the air and began messing around with wires and other random assortments of objects.

"IT'S FINISHED!" Marco shouts, placing a needle down on a record. 












Music began to play through the malls denden mushi's and Marco simply nodded, feeling accomplished. "Alright, Now we can knock out these zombies. You can't very well have a zombie fight without some music can you?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 22, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Don't mess with The Slicer!*​
Zy and Havok headed towards a tavern tavern. As he slipped through the crowded street Zy's shoulder bumping against a tall stranger with a venetian masquerade mask on along with a fedora. A shiver ran through him as a notoriously evil aura radiated off of the stranger. Zy faced the direction of the man only to see a wisp of black smoke.

"What's goin' on thar cuzzin Roberts?" Havok asked with his already large eyes widening like saucers. He seemed childishly astonished by everything he saw since he left the swamp.  

"Mm? Nothing," Zy unconvincingly replied. Shaking his head, the pirate continued down a path of small shops. The buildings were unimpressive but they held a nice and cozy vibe. They were also fairly compact. When he saw a pair of shoddy old chipped stairs leading to a basement bar Zy cut a turn and headed downstairs.

Havok watched his friend's head disappear from his line-of-sight; the road no longer revealing his purple haired captain. Unsure of whether he was meant to follow or not Havok stepped a bit closer and asked, "Um, are we getting drunk? Haw!~"

"Hm? Nah. We're looking for info. C'mon man, we're going inside." Zy encouraged before a foot nudged the door to the bar open, the sound of squeaking wood alerting the drunks inside.

Havok hurried in behind the yawning dressed like a monk. Bowing, he said, "Excuse me. We need information on where to locate a runaway pirate."

"Idiot!" Zy snapped, his foot booting the side of Havok's head into a wall. Laughing and waving his hands, Zy said, "Ahahahaha he's just kidding guys. He's kidding."

A giant muscular pirate stood, stool legs screeching. The bearded man wearing only a vest, baggy pants, and a sash approached them with a menacingly slow approach. The other men present cowered at his presence when he passed their table. "I'm Big John "The Slicer" McGee. My bounty is worth 10, 000, 000! I killed my crew. I ran away. Is it me you're looking for?! Huh?!!"

Zy cringed and fanned his face, the stench of alcohol on already horrible breath a bit much for him. "Oh man can you step back? Hard to tell which one is more unbearable. Is it your lopsided face? Is it the funky odor coming from that pit of shit infested darkness you call a mouth? Either way you shouldn't near such beauty without paying the proper tribute you scurvy dog."

"Urk..." Havok gulped, backing away. 

Jimmy Jack shook his head and cleaned his mug. Too bad this punk was going to die here. He'd make a good little whore. The older gent' sighed and filled a beer in his mug before slinging it towards a woman at the end of the counter. "Make sure you at least dump his body in the ocean."

"Rah!" John roared, attempting to frighten Zidane as he pretended to lunge at him.

"..." Zy simply blinked and stared at him. Walking by him Zy merely shook his head. Havok scurried after him, eyes locked on the enormous pirate.

"Yeah you little piece of shit. You'd better run." John insisted, grinning as he spit on the back of Zy's glossy black trench coat coat.

"..."

Zy's eye twitched, but he kept his goal in mind. Finding Koaj. He couldn't do that if he got into a fight with every idiot that had an issue with him. With a frustrated sneer Zy muttered, "Back off, okay?"

Drunks laughed. "Fuck you, mate!" He chucked a beer in Zy's face as an intoxicated slob of a man wailed, "Aw I wuzn't finished wit' dat!" 

A sharp glance from Slicer made the man face his table and mind his own business. 

Doused in beer, Zy merely laughed and shook his head. "Man you're a fucking moron. Go away."

The piano playing ceased at that. Several men and a few women scrambled out of the tavern while Slicer seethed at the insult. Drawing a large knife the man quickly slashed at Zy, who dodged it with ease while appearing to make it look like dumb look. He knelt to straighten a pants leg which avoided a swift horizontal cut, spun and waved to Havok to avoid a quick stab, and pretended to jump back as his foot 'accidentally' tripped the infuriated pirate who fell into the counter face first.

The man, dazed now, crumpled onto the floor with a groan. People were whispering amongst themselves and attempting to decide if Zy was simply an outrageously lucky bastard or just that damned good.

Plopping onto a stool of his own Zy sighed and asked, "Hey Pop, can I have a drink?"

"You can have whatever you want, kid." Jimmy said with an amused smile as he served him a frothy beer.

Havok neared a man in the corner telling the same tale he told every afternoon. How he defeated a monstrous Sea King, the largest one imaginable... Richard Mobey, also known as Dick Moby. 

"...?" Zy's head tilted as he listened to Pete go over his grand adventure. Shaking it off he faced a scrawny drunk to ask, "So, you heard any big news?"

"Yeah, buddy! Pirate King Kaiser D. Winter's stuff is getting sold! I'm gonna buy it! I'm loaded! Bwahahaha!"

"You don't say?" Zy replied with his chin resting on his knuckles, having pocketed the drunken pirate's beli already. Eh, it was a start.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 22, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

Veronica now sat at a bar stool, rolling a cocktail glass in her hand. Veronica was actually drinking water, but she always requested that it was put into a cocktail glass to not only make herself look more classy, but to give the impressive that she has been drinking, and thus is vulnerable. She is in her base form. Suddenly, a large man came crashing through the counter. Veronica didn't even budge, instead calmly looking at the now unconscience man. 

"You almost spilled my drink." She spat

Another man approached the counter and sat down in the stool directly next to Veronica. She watched as he asked the bartender for a drink. She listened to the people around her, talking about how that man effortlessly defeated the unconscience man. She heard the whispers.

"Fool just got lucky. In a real fight, he would have been killed!"

"Maybe, but he might be _really_ strong."

"Bullshit! I could take him!"

_"Who is he?"_

_"That's Zidane Roberts."_

_"Really?"_ She thought, having her interest now perked

_"Yeah, the Prince of the Sea with a bounty of 59,500,000."_

_"Isn't he..."_

_"Yes."_

_"Now this I could have fun with..."_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 23, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Truth that Kills III]​
[Marks of the Past II]

O?Malley paused at the flap to his tent, his eyes rolled as he turned back to the man in the green shorts.  ?Do you have a reason of following me Simons?? he asks, Simons fidgets his gaze turning from the old man.  ?Son if you don?t spit it out I?m going to shove my boot so far up your ass, you?ll have to tie my laces for me!? is yelled. Simons flinches; ?Are you going to tell him what he wants, sir?? O?Malley  turned away, pushing his tongue up to his lower lip. It was the first time in a long time that Simon had seen O?Malley unsure of what to say.  ?Come with me pork chop.? he states pulling the flap to his tent back. 

[With Cyrus]

Sparks fly with renewed vigor; Cyrus with determination slammed that heavy hammer down on almost molten steel. The Anvil he used shuddered with every blow, but much like its new master. The anvil had been tempered over years of abuse. It was not going to give up the ghost. Not so easily at least. Cyrus? eyes cut to the desk with the work orders, there were almost three months? worth of them. He had seen this before, this ?Rick? must have been an old timer, and his blades were of absolutely an older era. The care and methodical forging that they were put though, almost like a father that cared for his child. The young black smith adored that of the older generation, today?s smiths are more worried with the all-powerful Beli, and their work has become mass produced. Worked by companies like Blackthorn Industries, that can churn out dozens of weapons an hour. With no love or care going into the forging process, they churn out mid quality blades and sell them for major profit. That isn?t a world that Cyrus wanted to be part of, nor his grandfather as he turned Blackthorn down on many occasion. 

 ?You?ve got a deal Gunnery Lt. Commander, I?ll make your trinkets, and then you tell me why you killed her.? Cyrus bites to no one in particular, white hot sparks fly as he speaks. His hammer talking meaner than he ever could as he disciplined his ?child? into a weapon that he could be proud of,  ?Think at the forge, work at the anvil? 

A hiss of water superheating can be heard as Cyrus dunks the heated blade into the water.  ?Tu ne cede malis sed contra audentior ito.? [<Yield not to misfortunes, but advance all the more boldly against them] is stated as Cyrus pulled the blade from the water. One has to temper themselves before they can ever hope to temper steel. That is something that both his father and grandfather used to tell him, and now after twenty four years of life, he believes he finally understood what they meant.

[With O?Malley]

 ?Do you know why I?m posted at this shit hole, stripped of Rank and Title son?? is asked as O?Malley motioned for Simons to set across from him. From below the table the older man pulled a flask of whiskey and two shot glasses up. ?No, Sir I can?t believe I say I do.? Is the reply, the man gingerly watching this old timer. He had heard that O?Malley would kill on the drop of a dime by any means necessary. Pouring up two shots he slides one over to Simons and watches, that droll expression never changing. After a second or two O?Malley takes the shot;  ?Son, if I were going to kill you I?d put a bullet between your eyes.? he states pouring up another shot for himself. Simons sweats a but takes the shot.  ?It?s not surprising that a rookie fresh off his mom?s tit wouldn?t know why. Hell I barely remember.? O?Malley states while reflecting on his misfortune of being on Hog Isle in the first place. 

?Sir?? is asked as the now empty shot is placed back on the table. Reaching over, O?Malley renews it,  ?Has to be twelve or thirteen years now.? the old Marine states before pulling his shot to his lips. Taking it he shudders, this was some of the best liquor he?s had in a while.  ?Son, what I?m about to tell you is so far above your pay grade that Garrick will bury you rather than explain why you shouldn?t talk about it, the question is now. Do you want to know?? is asked, those baby blues locking onto Simons soul. The ensign flinches and what did it pertain to Cyrus and his question about if O?Malley was going to keep his word. ?Yu-yes Sir!? is the reply, O?Malley laughs. Just lightly though as he turned back to the flask of whiskey,  ?You ever heard of the Massacre of Storms End?? 

Simons paused, that massacre happened twelve years ago, even still it was something that even the greenest of Recruits will be told, just because of the violence that took place there. ?Yes sir, The Black Lion Pirates massacred most of the people there and burned most of the homes, but what does that have to do with my question, Sir? if I may be so bold.? O?Malley laughs, and then a stern look crosses his face.  ?If you let me finish son, you wouldn?t have to ask such stupid questions.? is replied before he took a swig from the flask itself.  ?Mr. Cross out there is one of the last surviving members of that island, and I?m about to tell you the real story of what happened at Storms End.? 

[A Few Days Later] 

Cyrus slides the last of the swords into place; in a little over four days he?d caught up all the orders that Rick hadn?t been able too. Due to his, case of ? erm death? 

Cyrus turned to the door as O?Malley opened it,  ?I?m done Lt. O?Malley.? he states while pulling an arm across his brow. O?Malley scratched his chin and walked the length of the fresh new products,  ?You do a fine job son; you?re a fine addition to the World Government.? O?Malley states a hand running across the swords and other freshly forged wares.  ?I?m not concerned about the World Government, nor the contribution you?ll claim I make.? Cyrus replied wiping sweat from his body and face,  ?I?m only interested in what you promised me.? is added. O?Malley turns to Cyrus a smug grin plastered about his face,  ?I said we?d talk sunshine and that is what we?re doing.? is the reply. Cyrus gritted his teeth.  ?Marines and their honor.? is huffed as he turned away. O?Malley is quickly on the Hare-Man, a hand on his shoulder he roughly turns Cyrus to him.  ?Are you questioning my honor boy!? he yells. 

Cyrus bites his lip and pulls away,  ?No, I?m questioning if you ever had any.? is replied. O?Malley sneered, a knee catching Cyrus in the gut.  ?I don?t have to answer anything from you, you?re not a man. You?re just forced labor.? O?Malley barks, a fist catching Cyrus across the face. The Hare-Man hits the ground and spits blood over his boots.  ?What if I challenge you then one on one as a man?? is question. O?Malley laughs  ?Boy, you think you can fight me? Fine, you beat me and I?ll tell you everything.? is replied as O?Malley pulled away. Pulling his coat from him, Cyrus sees a collar very familiar to his own.  ?You?re a fruit user too?? is asked, O?Malley sneered and spat on the ground.  ?Force fed as a government guinea pig over thirty years ago. They thought it was the future. Army of the damned.? is replied as he pulled the hat from his head.  ?These collars make us rely on our own strength, not something of the devil.? is added.  ?Now we going to talk all day or are we going to fight?? ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 23, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

"Free at last." Elias mutters, jumping over a wall and landing softly on his feet. Scratching his head, the swordsman sheathed his sword and began to make his way out of the facility. But, before he could leave, "where do you think you're going, Black Swordsman?" Is heard, as a familiar voice calls to his nickname. It was Juha. A chill runs down the Black Swodsman's spine as he turns back to face him.

"It's rude to not reply to a question when asked." The Marine said, pushing his glasses up the bridge of his nose, taking out his gauntlets and slotting them onto his arm. A clanking sound was heard as the two pieces slotted together.

"It's just as rude to take out a weapon during a conversation." Elias retorted, grimacing. Bringing both his hands up, the both of his hands close in around the handles of his swords, before he pulls them out, the dual steel blades glinting in the sun as he drops them both to his sides. "But then, I never said I was polite, did I?" Is said, Elias' lips curling up into a smirk.

"Is this not the standard behaviour of all nobles?" Juha raises an eyebrow, slotting on a second fighting gauntlet.

"Do you think running away from home is the standard behaviour of nobles?" Elias retorts, but before Juha could return with a response, the swordsman already moved in as fast as possible, careful not to let the Marine get the first move. A steel blade swings downward onto Juha's shoulder, but is quickly blocked by a metal gauntlet moving into it's way. Another blade follows, and another gauntlet blocks it. "What makes you think you can defeat me now, when you lost before?" Juha frowns, shoving a blade out of the way.

"I was tired before." Elias replies, bringing the deflected blade to his side along with the sword in his left hand. "*Two Sword Style: Gliding Iron Raptor!*" Running forward again, Elias jumps up into the air just short of getting within range and spins around, bringing his swords and running them horizontally through Juha's chest, blood erupting through his chest as he did so. Immediately, the Marine jumps back, glaring Elias down while at the same time looking down at the wound on his chest.

"_He moved away before I could go too deep..._" Elias narrowed his eyes. "It's my turn now." The Marine states, charging at Elias, "*Thousand Punch Assault,*" is heard, as a flurry of iron fists fly towards Elias. "Shit." The swordsman mutters and meets back with his own: "*Two Sword Style: Great Iron Whirlwind!*" The two weapons collide with each other, one blow after another, as sparks fly from the steel grazing past each other.

"_Yes..._" Elias grins, moving out of the way of a fist as he continues to collide with the Marine, before returning with a lunge. "This is what I've been waiting for!" He shouts, bringing one sword forward for a downward slash, and then another for a horizontal slash, only for both to be parried. "A worthy opponent who can push me to my limits." Duck, swerve, slash. "Will you manage to manage to get a hit in?" Parry, parry. "Or will I break your defense and get you first?" Sliding backwards, Elias jumps up into the air,  and dives down, his swords held at his sides like a pair of wings. "This is how a fight is supposed to be.... *Two Sword Style*..." The Marine moves in to block again, but the swordsman was too quickly. Like a pair of scissors, the blades close in and swoop, cutting Juha down in an x shaped slash. "*Karma Demon.*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Enter Veronica! The New Age of Piracy*​
While Pete was telling his tale he stood, pointing angrily at a missing leg. "Gather 'round lads and lasses! I'm starting the tale over! It is I! Peg-Leg Pete! There has not been a man since myself that can wrestle and catch a Sea King! I'm the ultimate sailor, and the unstoppable fisherman... Pete! I tangled with Richard Dick!" 

"Shut up," Bludvein muttered. People scooted away. Unlike Slicer who was just powerful he was actually quite the dangerous rookie. Reportedly he had some sort of 'confusion' ability. "I've heard enough of your nonsense."

"What?! How dare you! Every word of it is true!" Pete wailed before the combination of thudding and clopping crossed the floorboards with Pete closing in on Bludvein. 

"You doubt I wrestled with those great Sea Kings?! Every word of it is true! You brats these days don't know how it used to be. Beating his chest with a fist, Pete continued with, "Real men set sail back then! Men with dreams! Chasing romance! Today you poor excuses for pirates are nothing more than murderous little ruffians stealing from the poor and defenseless! You wouldn't know a dream if it bit you in the ass! This new age of piracy is a disgrace!"

Bludvein swirled his wine around in the glass as a darkness spread around Pete's head. Pete was soon strangling himself. "Pirates are criminals. The New Age of Piracy is real piracy. The Golden Age with Gold Roger is long gone. Even Kaiser D. Winter failed to enjoy the throne. King of the Pirates? What the fuck is that, that some idiot would want the title? Don't you see? Every person stupid enough to chase One Piece ends up dead. We're criminals, not sailors! Pirates are heroes, and they damn sure aren't stupid fisherman that don't know when to shut their fucking mouths!"

Havok ran to Zy's side pushing through the standing crowd that cheered and howled with laughter. After making it to the counter Havok roughly snatched the captain's sleeve and shook him. "Get up! We have to help him! He'll kill him!"

Swirling liquor and ice around first, an indifferent Zy ignored Havok and said, "Yo, gramps. Fill it up again."

"...!" Havok clenched his teeth and tightened his grip. "What are you doing? We can't just let this happen!"

"It's got nothin' to do with me." Zy muttered, before shrugging. "Not in the mood for any rough stuff and I've got more pressing issues. Anyway no one here knows anything so after this last drink we'll get going."

"Bastard!" Havok snapped, shoving Zy before rushing off to the side.

"Who in the fuck are you? Get lost." Bludvein dismissed Havok while Pete, now blue in the face, kept choking himself.

"You're dead!" Havok roared as he drew his harpoon and immediately went to stab himself with it after a cloud of barely visible darkness covered his face.

"Hey, hey..." Zy muttered, a hand gripping the harpoon as he glared with monstrous rage at a snickering Bludvein. "I don't give a darn what you do to peg-leg over there, but back the fuck off of this one."

"Ha...hahaha... splendid! I've never seen someone move so fast. Whoosh! You disappear or something? Simply marvelous! How'd you get so fast?!" Bludvein urged Zy to reveal the 'secret' to his speed.

As a cloud of darkness attempted to spread around his face Zy maneuvered around it with astonishing speed, head whirling as he ducked and dodged it before nailing Bludvein in the chest with a blow that sent him flying into the wall opposite of a gawking slack-jawed Jimmy Jack. "I guess it's all of that ate spinach."

"Whoa, what in the hell?!"

"Did you see that?"

"He's so fast!"

"He just floored Bludvein! He's got a bounty of 30,000,000!"

"Huff, huff... thank you..." Pete offered Zy, not knowing who the mysterious stranger was.

"You're good." Bludvein offered as he slowly stood. The grinning pirate was rubbing the side of his bruised mouth with a fist. "Usually people are only strong because of tasting the devil's fruit. I like you. Join my crew."

"No thanks," Zy replied while turning to cross the beer stained floor boards. "Even if I was willing to join someone's crew and become a pirate, you're not the type of guy that I'd follow."

"..." Havok stared at Zy in amazement. So he wasn't just fast, he was strong. Havok's claim to fame was his raw strength. He wondered if he was stronger than Zy. He'd need to challenge him to an arm wrestling match back on the ship!

"Then die," Bludvein insisted, darkness spreading around his hands.

"Why fight when we can drink?" Zy glanced at him with a surprisingly intimidating glare. The youth then grinned encouragingly. "Come on, man. Don't be a downer."

"Drink, drink, drink!" Drunks chanted.

"Drink, drink, drink!" Pete agreed, eager to save his own skin should this mysterious fighter lose the fight.

"Ummm... I don't drink... do you guys have milk...?" Havok worriedly asked.

"Drink, huh?" Bludvein said while licking his chops as his crew rose to stand in menacing poses. They were colorfully dressed like your traditional pirates and had guns and blades in hand.

"Oh I'll drink all right you cocky little son of a bitch."

*"GET 'EM*!"​











Tables were gathered together as men merrily sat and drank together. Following every weird, inappropriate, or even lame joke they'd begin laughing hysterically again and slapping the table or their knee while stomping the floorboards.

"So then guess what I did!" Bludvein eagerly shouted at Zy.

"What?!" Zy shouted back, also drunk.

"I stabbed 'em in the crotch. Shank! No children for you!"

Dramatic pause . . . 

Everyone burst into a fit of stupid laughter.

Havok sat near Veronica with his milk in hand while glancing shyly at the table. "Hey, uh ... you're cute ... uh ... what's your name?"

A large disproportional man with a giant upper body and a tiny lower body lifted a small leg to punt Havok's stool away. He plopped down next to Veronica and grinned. "Names "Big" Bill, babe. Buy you a drink?"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2013)

*Mike Dempsey in Quiet Mound*











​
Mike walked in to a restaurant with two gorgeous women around each of his arms. They were twins with almond eyes and jet black hair in buns along with long dresses exposing their long legs. Mike himself had gotten some new clothes a blue Hawaii shirt along with black cut offs and sunglasses. The three of them sat down at a large red booth together. "You ladies sure it's alright spending the day with me ? I'm a big time pirate you know." The looked at each other and laughed. "Oh believe us." said one twin "We know people worse than pirates." Said the other.

The restaurant they were in had an oriental style everywhere along with Foo Dog statues, oriental music and burning incense mixing with the smell of foods frying in deliciously fragrant oils making an incredible scent. "Don't worry about paying we already have your bill taken care of." Said one twin. "But first let's start the meal with some _*Baijiu  _ <3" Said the other. Mike laughed. "You sneaky things, do I really look old enough to drink ? Haha !" A short waiter brought out a small jug with 3 small glasses and poured some in all three and went back into the kitchen.

"It's is traditional for the guest to take the first drink Mr.Dempsey." "Well I wouldn't want to insult tradition or nothing." Mike picked up the cup and brought it to his lips, but he paused before taking a drink. "Hey, does that the table look weird to you ? Look at that nail in the middle there." Mike pointed to the middle of the table to get one of the twins attention. "No look closer baby." Her face got within a hair's measure of the table. "Mr.Dempsey I don't see anyth-" Mike grabbed the back of her head and slammed it through the table. The other twin pulled a knife out of her cleavage and prepared to stab Mike. "ORAAAAAA !" Before she could do anything Mike rammed his fist into her mouth sending  her across the restaurant knocking her out. 

"Tch, you don't think I know what poison smells like ? All the times the asshole chefs in my home town tried to do me in for skipping out on the bill." A big man walked out of the kitchen his head almost scrapping the ceiling. "Why would you go back to a restaurant you skipped out on ?"   "SHUT THE HELL UP, THAT AIN'T IMPORTANT YA JERKOFF !" Mike got his comb out and started running it through his hair. "Listen if you have a good reason for trying to kill me I'll let you get off the hook with 5 broken bones instead of 20." The man started laughing. "A reason ? You are a pirate Mr. Dempsey ! A small fry with a bounty less than 100,000. You are easy money !" Mike's veins started popping out with anger but he tried to hide it with a clenched smile. "100,000.....that's not so bad...." Mike started flipping chairs and breaking stuff. "THAT'S BULLCRAPGODDANGASFDWEDFLONIOODALOKUBO!" 

The fat man was astounded by Mike's stupidity."Umm anyway.... my name is Bao of the Xingnese triplets ! Prepare to die !" Mike turned around and took off his glasses. "What was that fatass!!!"   



---------


Yong & his two enforcers made it two an abandoned shack with the shadows covering the face of the person he was talking to. "Brother I'm sorry for failing. But this foreigner needs to learn a lesson ! He-" "Silence !" The shadow figure chimed in. "The marks and bruises on all three of you show that whoever you were fighting didn't even intend to kill you ! Your weakness is a shame to our name brother !" Yong held his head down. "I will go into town and destroy the outsider, but do not rely on others  strength. That is the true path to weakness." Yong bowed as the figure walked out of the shack into the town.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 23, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

Veronica continued to watch Zidane, completely drowning out everything else that was going on in the bar. Her eyes followed him, trying to figure him out. His abilities, personality, everything. She was an expert when it came to profiling people. Eventually the man disappeared, even faster than her eyes could follow. She whipped around to watch him punch a man in the gut.

_"What speed!"_

Veronica turned around again to focus on her drink.

_"He's incredibly fast. His power is far superior than what he is trying to pass it off as. I wonder what would happen if he took off his disguise, I would love to see everyone's reactions."_

_"I doubt he is going to take it off, he obviously has it on for a reason. I'll admit though, it's not a bad diguise."_

_"I know, I didn't even recognize him. I'm surprised you could."_

_"I know. I didn't at first, but I remember taking a special interest in his wanted poster. I looked at it a lot, I recognized some of his features."_

_"What was it that made you take special interest in his wanted poster?"_

_"He was hot."_

_"Of course..."_

Suddenly, a man sat down near her. 

"Hey, uh ... you're cute ... uh ... what's your name?" He spoke, quite shy.

A large disproportional man with a giant upper body and a tiny lower body lifted a small leg to punt Havok's stool away. He plopped down next to Veronica and grinned. "Names "Big" Bill, babe. Buy you a drink?"

Veronica looked the large man that now stood in front of her up and down.

_"ARGH! Who the fuck does this guy think he is? Rip his face off!!!!"_

_"No, I'll handle this one my way."_

"I'm sorry, I think I've had way too much to drink already. My clothes are practically falling off my body, and I'm ready to pass out any second. Besides, that man over there is my fiance. He probably wouldn't like you hitting on me." She replied pointing to the man Bill pushed away. She was slurring her speech, on purpose, to give the impression that she was drunk. 

She smiled at the man and waved him over.

_"He seems to have some sort of a relationship with Zidane. Maybe he is apart of his crew."_

_"Doesn't matter who he is...HE IS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 23, 2013)

The transport ship sliced through the ocean, Getting to east blue from north blue was a bit of a pain, but the public transport ships always made it on time. This didn't stop Carlo from being a bit disgusted about his surroundings though. "Ugh... so many men on this ship, haven't seen a single beauty in weeks..." He sighed, laying his elbow on the guard rails and and looking out to sea. "I wonder, Will i ever see a woman again?" He thought to himself, watching the waves break off the side of the ship. 

There was something peaceful about this ship, but unsettling at the same time... Most public transport ships at least had a couple dozen women on board, this one was all men... And large men at that, these guys could easily move a couple hundred pounds. "It seems fate has been cruel to me this week." His eyes scanned the deck now, the men seemed strange, they didn't quite act like they belonged... 

"Oh... I see." He nodded, "It seems i have indeed got on the wrong ship." Carlo reached into his pocket and pulled out a small red box, tapping the bottom lightly he popped one of the box's contents into his mouth. "Can't fight without my pocky." He sighed, reaching down to his sidearm. "Awigh fowgs ebe gob a pwobwem." Carlo turned around to note that the men had now drawn their swords. 

"Aye. We gots us a big problem mate. Ya See... You be gettin off 'ere... understand? Or shall i be makin ya understand?" 












"Sowwy dad..." CRUNCH, His teeth crack down the pocky as the rest of the sweet falls to the ground. "I guess I'm just a poor doctor." BLAM! Carlo throws open his coat and fires his gun, a needle hits on of the men in the throat as he dashes forward. "GET HIM!" One of the men shouts, the crew charges. BLAM BLAM BLAM! Carlo fires three more shots, each hitting a man in his chest. "Don't worry... It's medicine, It's good for you." He smirked, dashing up the stairs on deck. 

CRACK! A wooden staff Hit's Carlo's chest knocking him back a bit. "Ow." Carlo shakes off the blows and leaps into the air, firing six more shots before dropping the bottom out of his gun and reloading. "I need to get more than 10 needles into this thing..." He sighed, rolling across the deck and clicking the next magazine in. "Yo." Carlo remarks as he pops up in front of another man and fires a needle into his gut. "Don't mind me, Just admiring the craftsmanship." 

Carlo makes a dash for the helm as the men charge the steps. BLAM! another needle takes out the helmsman. "You know, you guys should really consider making something of yourselves." He comments, turning the helm harshly to the right. "GAAH!" The men grab the rails to stop from falling. 

"I'll be on my way now. Don't mind me!" Carl dashes forward and jumps from the upper deck back to the lower one. "GET HIM!" The men fall over themselves trying to get down the stairs. "Well gent's... It's been fun." Carlo bows. "Don't miss me too much." Opening up his kit, Carlo throws a scalpel above him and falls into the ocean. "Damn it... he stole one of the life boats!" 

The crew start to yell at each other. ng vessel... "Smart pirates... Getting rid of their cannons and guns and turning their ship into a smuggliShould have left their guns though." He sighed, shaking his head. "Now then... Maybe next island i'll make a stop at a casino... Oh or maybe it will have a beach filled with goddesses..." Carlo's hands began to row with the speed of a thousand men. "I'M COMING FOR YOU~ MY GODDESSES OF SAND~~~"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*The Humble Fisherman*​
"Huh? Who, me?" Havok spoke up with a shocked expression. The spiky haired youth was struck in the face with a fist and fell out of his chair to land hard on his ass. Blinking, he looked up as the guy shook his fist in shock. 

"What in the hell are you made of?!"

"I'm just a good ol' boy from the swamps." Havok replied, still confusing as to why the woman called him a fiance. He didn't know what in the heck it was. Was it edible...?

"You're dead," the misshapen pirate warned as he drew a sword. This guy was as tough as rocks. Maybe tougher. Oh well, that wouldn't help him now. With a lunge he attempted to jam the blade into Havok's stomach. His ridiculously toned abdomen tanked it as the dumbfounded pirate blinked.

"You ain't very strong, huh...?" Havok realized, and sighed. "I don't like hurtin' people that aren't strong! Git on outta here!"

The man wouldn't be denied. He repeatedly slashed at the blinking Havok repeatedly causing shallow superficial cuts. "Pfft! Buddy you're weaker than three gators wrapped in a blanket with knots around the mouth!" 

What in the hell was this guy made of?! His frustration hit a peak, and he drew a gun deciding to test just how tough the stranger was. "We'll see."

"Ah!" Havok shouted, and threw a devastating punch. Crunch!! The man's jaw not only broke but shattered before he went flying through a wall. Havok lowered his fist only to realize several guns were now being pointed at him. 

"Um..." He looked around for Zy, but the captain was no longer in sight. Bludvein was almost missing. Sweating bullets Havok nervously looked around. Sure he was abnormally tough, but anyone strong enough could still cut him good... and of course guns would put a hole in him as if nothing happened.

"Any last words...?" The head of the group challenged.

"..." Havok faced Veronica pleadingly, as if silently asking for assistance. Most guys would be angry that she was the one that got him into this jam with a little lie, but Havok was too pure for that sort of thing. Not even Jimmy Jack could help. He was too busy slapping his male prostitutes around in the alley behind the upstairs store.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 24, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Truth that Kills IV]​
[Hog Vs Hare]

 ?No.? Cyrus states wiping his brow as he headed for the door. O?Malley sneered as he dropped his coat,  ?Listen here sunshine; you insulted me and said you wanted to fight. So that _IS_ what we?re going to do.? the old Marine barks as if giving an order. Opening the door Cyrus pauses and looks back to O?Malley,  ?I have every intention of fighting, just not in this shop.? is the reply. O?Malley?s mouth closes as he looked around, Cross was said to be a competent swordsman, so why take himself away from an advantage?  ?If you say so sunshine, you?re just giving me the home field advantage.? O?Malley relays as he follows Cyrus outside.

Stretching his shoulder out Cyrus also pops his neck,  ?This is your island; everywhere is a home field advantage for you.? is the reply given. O?Malley gave a half grin, this boy wasn?t dumb either,  ?I reckon so.? the Marine laughs pulling his two fists to his face, it was a solid stance, but over played by the time Cyrus came around.  ?Sure you want to stand that rigidly?? Cyrus asks, but O?Malley is undaunted.  ?Boy, unless you have something in your craw, just get on with it.? the Marine barks. Cyrus shrugs, it was his funeral. Cyrus may not have access to his fruit thanks to the collar, but that didn?t stop the seeping effect that the fruit gave. Of course that worked on the other foot too, he didn?t know what O?Malley had.   ?Are you just going to stare sunshine, you queer?? O?Malley bites. 

Cyrus sneered, he was about to show this old man what he was capable of. Slightly slouching Cyrus explodes with a burst of speed. O?Malley gasps; he didn?t quite expect Cyrus to be quite so quick. The old Marine can?t react in time as Cyrus handsprings flipping toward him,  ?Thunder AX!? is yelled as Cyrus fell down atop him. O?Malley just rolls away as Cyrus heel makes contact with the solid ground. A small hole is dug about four feet round as O?Malley stumbles to the side.  ?Tornado Driver? Whipping around Cyrus doesn?t even give the battle hardened vet a chance to recover. The sound of flesh echoing off flesh blare across the dirt street, Cyrus grunts in surprise as O?Malley catches his ankle foot. With a sneer Cyrus tries to push the man down, but O?Malley just grins.

 ?Matter sunshine? Not eating your spinach?? is asked in malice as he twits and pulls bringing Cyrus off balance. With a heave and a ho he throws Cyrus off a near tree. Bark explodes as the Hare-man rolls down its rough exterior. With an umph, Cyrus rebounds off the ground with a shudder. What the hell was this old man? Coughing a spit of blood washes over his lips as he pulled himself to his feet,  ?Surprised? Don?t be. I was kicking ass when you were shitting green happy feet.? O?Malley barks running in with both fist drawn to attack. Cyrus grunts as he spun in place. Rolling around and up the tree is avoids the hammer as the entire tree rocks with tremendous force from O?Malley?s left cross. 

 ?Gale Kicks!? is yelled as Cyrus rolled around the tree coming back at the old man. His body rolls into a rapid spin. The first kick catches O?Malley square in the jaw forcing the Marine to stumble away as the Hare-man throws himself into a rapid top spin. A flurry of more kicks fire out in rapid succession each smashing into the Marine?s chest. But stubbornly, O?Malley refuses to go down. Reaching the apex of his spin, Cyrus fires off a last kick that is pushed off,  ?Canon Run!? is roared as a Double Ax Handle slammed off Cyrus? gut. Eyes bulging he shudders as he ricocheted off the ground. Bouncing off ground he rolled to his side coughing and sputtering.  ?You kick pretty hard, for a Storm Ender.? O?Malley remarks wiping a trickle of blood from his mouth,  ?But you best believe that it?ll take more than that to beat me.? he states as he starts to reach down to grab Cyrus.

 ?Tornado Hook Slice!? Cyrus grunts as he turns into the grab. O?Malley?s eyes widen as he felt the round of Cyrus? foot grab him by the nape of his neck. The Marine grunts as he is dragged to the ground head first. With a splat O?Malley rolled to his back holding his bloody nose.  ?I wouldn?t count this old country boy out just yet.? Cyrus smugly stated as he pulled himself to his feet. Coiling his muscles Cyrus waited for O?Malley to stand, he was going to try and finish this in one attack,  ?Gale Winds Style:? he grits as he poised himself. O?Malley braced himself, he felt the danger building.  ?Tempest WAVE!? firing a hell of a kick off Cyrus produces a physical wave that O?Malley is forced to duck under. Those blue eyes wide he watches it bust the bark off trees. Turning back to Tiber he can only blankly stare, 15 Beli? Fuck that. Holding a hand up, he reaches in his pocket and produces a key and a card. 

 ??? sliding the card into the slot on his collar he deactivates is,   ?Here, we?re going to finish this as the devils we are.? O?Malley states, tossing the card toward Cyrus. Next he unlocks his collar and tosses the key to Cyrus as well. Popping his neck he waits for the Hare-man to follow suit. ~

[With Doc at Lougetown]

Doc dropped his mask as Zy ducked into the bar, now that was an interesting man. But there were more interesting people in Zy?s company. He could maybe speak with the Beam-man later. Now he wanted to find Alexia who was walking around the square. She chose a fairly decent disguise. Even trained eyes may find it difficult to recognize her. But Doc was a different breed of man erm person? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



At any rate he rounded a corner and broke t linen only to reform as multiple people as he stepped out into the square.  ?Ladies, gentlemen and cool cats alike!? a bandaged man in a top hat exclaims as eleven other ?mummies? marched into the square all carrying various types of instruments.  ?Wait, this doesn?t look like the Lougetown meeting center?? he thinks aloud, but that was just a rouse, ?What you mean you crazy cat man, this has to be the right place!? another shouts dancing around the crowd with a trombone, he spins with Alexia before bouncing back to the group as they sat up,  ?You?re right my main man, cat daddy! Lougetown, Straight from Alabasta?s golden sands!? 











​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 24, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

Soon after saying those words, Veronica soon regretted it. The young man she accused of being her fiance was struck in the face by the larger man. 

_"Oh shit! Look what you did! His pretty face will be ruined!"_

_"I am actually quite surprised he attacked him, I thought he was going to back off once he knew you were taken."_

_"Don't you know anything about guys? They want what they can't have."_

_"So you were planning on that happening?"_

_"More or less."_

Veronica watched as the smaller man, Havok, sent the larger man flying into a wall. 

_"Woah, I didn't think he'd be so powerful. Now I'm interested. Now I want him alive."_

Suddenly, more men surrounded Havok, each one pointing a gun directly at him. He looked at her, with fear in his eyes.

_"Do something!"_

_"Alright!"_

Veronica transformed into her Doctor form. She jumped towards the group of men with the guns.

"Ooh! You have such large muscles!" She said, rubbing their biceps. She did this to each man.

"Ooh! You have such nice hair!"
"What big abs you have!"
"Your skin is so smooth!"

She said as she rubbed the part she was complimenting.

"What the?!" The head of the group responded

Suddenly, each member of the group dropped their guns and began to itch their body. They were scratching their body all over the place. 

"I'm so itchy!!!"

She walked over to Havok and whispered in his ear. 

"Meet me outside in five."

She started to walk out of the bar. "One of those gentlemen will pick up my tab." She spoke to the bartender before walking out.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*The Gathering*​











Zy ventured off to party in a bar across the road that a band eagerly played in. Bludvein was long gone as were several others including his drunken crew. It was easy pickings for Zy, who used his lightning fingers to steal from the men with practiced ease. He finished counting the beli he stole and headed over to catch Havok but the lightly sliced fisherman stumbled onto the road first. 

"Eh? S'wrong, mate?" Zy asked while pocketing his pay off. 

"Some girl. She said I'm engaged and she used super powers on people. I think she's a fruit user! She must've eaten the doctor doctor fruit!" Havok dramatically cried.

"...right," Zy muttered back before walking ahead. Havok caught him by the sleeve before his captain could slip off. The world was so big, chaotic, and interesting! He couldn't afford to lose sight of the man! Plus the woman was coming.

"Wait, she's coming with us! Uh, me. I mean she told me to meet her out here." Havok attempted to explain while freaking out a little. It would be a nice time for Kane or Cyrus to be hear. He could hear Zy's terrible advice before he was even voiced.

"Oh, well. Go have yourself some fun then. All the more reason for me to get lost. Make sure you use that Gomu Gomu no Trojan." Zy offered with a salute before spinning around and heading off.

"Hahaha, did you hear? They're having a party at town square." 

"Nope, but more importantly a bunch of pirates are gathering there to dance." 

"So? Who cares about those idiots."

Zy shrugged, waving an arm. "No, seriously. Let's go. We need to figure out what's happening to Koagahhh!" Zy was blown off of his feet from a sudden explosion. He crashed brutally into a wall, wincing as he did. He hit the ground with a grunt before shakily clambering to his feet. A store was blown up? 

Havok was foolishly running into the burning building to rescue people, which resulted in Zy's forehead dropping into his palm. And he thought Rebecca was bad.

"Wait you idiot! What's with you morons always wanting to help strangers?! Fuck them!" Zy ranted. Against his better judgment he dashed in after the idiot. He was immediately left coughing and fanning away as much of the thick smoke as possible while avoiding piles of burning debris.

A few more explosions triggered while hooded figures stood on the rooftop watching the people panic. 

"Is this really necessary you jack ass?" Koaj muttered, barely containing her rage.

*"Absolutely. David's plan demands that several bombings happen simultaneously in every Blue."* Mortimer calmly replied as he stared at the burning people.

"..." Man-Bat didn't comment. His thoughts on everything was hidden as usual. Wayne turned to go and headed for his destination. Town square.

"Oh, by the way, Mort'. I had some of our guys attack the idiots that followed you here." Amanda proudly explained with her hands on her hips.

*"Excellent. They may know too much already,"* Mortimer muttered, suggesting a slight distrust.

"..." Koaj didn't comment on what her old friend was implying. If he thought her so loose-tongued so be it. "Marines are coming. We'd better go.
 

"What's with this girl!? We can't sink their fucking ship with her around!"

"If you think you'll take this ship down so easily you've got another thing coming!" Rebecca fearlessly shouted as she caught another cannon ball with her foot, swirled it around, and then launched it at the gawking revolutionary soldier with destructive results. Finally Mortimer's ship began sinking from the repelled damage.

"I hid the flags! We'd better go find Zy!" Bazoo shouted.

"Aye," Rebecca agreed with a firm nod. Flicking her dark bangs out of her face she smiled proudly. If only Tiber could see her now. _I'm coming for you...!_

Alexia was dancing happily with the group of strangers. Her mischievous side soon reared up and the seductive belly dancing from back home was displayed full on, resulting in men charging at her right when the explosion went off. 

"No! Alex!" Jamal shrieked, his palms dramatically slapping against either cheek. "You're dead!" 

"She ain't dead!" Manni snapped as she ran through the billowing smoke. Jamal watched fearfully, cowering and shaking in the closest corner he could find. 

"Yo, Gypsy Princess! Where are you?!"

"Over *cough* here!" Alex struggled to reply as she placed a hand to her chest, wheezing.

"Who did this?!"

"I bet pirates have come! I told you it was a crummy idea!"

"Shut your whore mouths!" Webbing caught the back of the men's heads and with sturdy yanks she snapped their necks.

A man shrieked and pointed at the tall white haired vixen. "I-It's... Vikki Ventrelli! The Black Widow of East Blue!" 

A larger figure stood with his back to Vikki and a scowl on his face. He had a scar that he received from Cyrus and Zy both. His deep voiced boomed out, *"What's the meaning of this, spider-bitch? I thought you said they would be around here somewhere?"*

A pirate nearly pissed himself as he shrieked, *"I-IT'S T-TITAN! LORD TITAN! THE MONSTER OF THE DEEP!"*

"Relax, Titan. He's definitely here. Believe me. I can almost _feel_ him." Spoke the last member of their vicious little group dedicated to hunting Zidane down. "Victoria is right. The greedy little bastard will come for the treasure, and there's where we will end him." 

"Guan! Ex-Warden Guan the Storm! What could they all possibly be doing together?! I-It's a trio of monsters!" A civilian yelled in awe.

The three menacing figures left together with Vikki in front a sinister look on her face. She would find captain Zidane _D._ Roberts, and end him. Her reputation demanded it.

"Bah, we'd _better_ find him. If you two are wasting my time I will end you." Titan muttered while they ran by the large group of marines arresting flailing pirates.

"I didn't do it!" Shaky Dexter wailed as he was stomped chest down onto the ground by Brock Knightly with Sara, Viper, and Ghost standing behind him in menacing poses. Brock's seastone sword pierced the paramecia's back and pinned him in place as the gravelly voiced man said, "I don't care about what you did or didn't do this time around. You're wanted . . . _dead_ or alive." 

That said, Brock's blade hacked the pleading pirate neatly in two. Viper smirked beneath his hood and Phantom straightened his sunglasses.

"He's here. When we find Zidane _D._ Roberts I want you to end him this time. Am I understood?"

Sara, Viper, Phantom, and a large group of marines shouted in unison, "Yes, sir!"

Zy sneezed as he made his way into an inn with Havok. "You ever get that weird feeling someone is talking about you?"

"Nope," Havok answered with a shrug. "With the way you are I guess it'd make sense though..."

"Eh, I'll just take that as a compliment you doofus." Zy muttered while glaring at the fisherman from the corner of his eye. Stretching, Zy shouted, "Ladies feel free to fawn over the most beautiful man in Loguetown~! Come one, come all, come bitches galore!"

Women did indeed crowd around the pirate while some either shook their head or snorted in disgust. The egotistical youth laughed as he blew on his nails before filing them against his coat, "Would you ladies like a tour of the sexiest body alive? Hm?"

Pirates bowled Zy over and shoved Havok aside while they ran upstairs. They were either running to hide or to head up to the room they purchased for the night.

"What's going on?" Havok wondered aloud as countless men with bounties filled the inn.

"Hell if I know," Zy replied while sneering over his shoulder at the rude bastards. They took his toys for the night! The nerve of those fuckers.

*Meanwhile, with Alexia...*

"Alex, have you found Zy? There are marines everywhere!" Rebecca blurted. She then faced Doc, blinking. Oops.

"Umm..." Alexia coughed while shooting Rebecca a look.

"Errr, what's up doc?" Manni sheepishly asked of Doc with surprising accuracy. Now, thanks to Rebecca, their cover might've been blown.

"Hmm, I'm kind of hungry guys." Bazoo announced as he rubbed his large rumbling stomach.

"Me too," Jamal chimed in.

"Pfft, the fat ones are always hungry..." Manni mocked them before turning back to face the good doctor. The plus sized duo looked as if they wanted to beat the shit out of the girl for a moment, but quickly dropped it.

*Meanwhile, with The Palace...*

"Hmm, something is off." Tengu informed Dodo while walking up the gangway. The bird cooed quietly in agreement. "Quiet, eh? That's different. It looks like we're the first ones back."

Dodo flew onto Tengu's shoulder and remained perched there. Small noises made it sound as if the bird was becoming restless. "Hm? What's with you? Getting bored already?"

Fate seemed to possibly miss Tengu as a poster flew by him, carried with the wind until it was cast off into the sea. It was for a tournament in East Blue, Loguetown. It would take place in two weeks. The victor would be nominated the top swordsman of East Blue.

"Hey," a man shouted. "We'll be taking that ship." 

Tengu paused, a forearm rusting on the hilt of his rusty sword. Tilting his head, those spiky crimson locks partially blocked his face as the dangerous swordsman quietly replied, "...what's that?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*The Gathering( continued post )*​
*Back with Zy...*

"Ugh, what a pain in the neck." Zy muttered while he sat cross legged on the roof. Havok paced beside him looking for Veronica. 

"I bet she'll come to the inn! Then we all can be friends! Maybe she'll travel the sea with us!" Havok happily shouted.

"Sure, because it's suddenly wise to trust complete strangers." Zy sarcastically muttered. Stretching, he stood and dug his hands into his pockets. "Hmm. Y'know. My common-sense is tingling. It's telling me this place is going to go to hell soon. I'm gonna keep searching for Koaj."

"There she is!" Havok shouted, pointing.

"Koaj?!" Zy quickly replied, only to see it was Veronica. "Oh man, just shut up and fuck her already would you?"

"HEY! IT'S US! WE'RE UP HERE!" Havok shouted while waving.

Straightening his scarf Zy yawned and said, "I'll leave you two to some privacy. My gorgeous self would be a bit much to stay on the scene. I might steal your darling new lass by accident."

"What? Hahaha! No! We're just friends!" Havok merrily laughed while smacking Zy's back so hard he almost dislocated his shoulder.

"Gngh!" Zy managed, and rolled the now sore spot before rolling his eyes. Sitting, Zy plotted on where Koaj could be. Strange men. Bombings. He couldn't help but feel like none of it was coincidental. Someone was masterminding these terrorist attacks but the question was who? And why? Why would Koaj side with these sort of men?

*Nearby Rocky Raccoon Inn... *

In the darkness of an alley the Wayne Brady crossed paths with Kane. He stared at the man as if trying to decide his fate. After thinking it over carefully, the man offered Kane a sheet of paper. It read, 

_If you would like to discover the truth come to warehouse ten at the docks of Loguetown in four hours._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 25, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Truth that Kills V]​
[Hog Vs Hare II]

Cyrus watched cautiously as O?Malley lifted a hand, seemed the old man was thinking things over. Pulling a key card and steel key out the Marine sneers, no it was more of a scowl at what he was about to suggest,  ?Let?s finish this as the devils we are.? he states sliding the card into a slot on the front of the collar. The bind beeps twice, and that red light turns green. As a show of good faith he tosses the card to Cyrus before pushing the key into its slot. Cyrus grimaced as he stooped to pick the piece of plastic up, his leg was killing him, as he still wasn?t used to firing off those Tempest Waves just yet. O?Malley motioned for him to use it as he dropped the collar from his body. Cyrus? dark eyes cut from the small rectangle up to O?Malley,  ?So, what is with the change of heart?? is asked as the Marine popped his neck. 

The Marine spat on the ground before turning his gaze back to Cyrus.  ?As much as I hate to admit it sunshine; I?m not quite as spry as I used to be.? he states pulling his feet apart.  ?And as much as it sickens me to say it, I probably can?t fight you on my terms with my power alone.? is added as it looked like O?Malley got a gut shot.  ?And, giving me access to my fruit?? is questioned as the Hare-man caught the key that was tossed his way as well,  ?Fair is fair? O?Malley offers. Cyrus slides the key card into its slot. A double beep can be heard, the same as O?Malley?s collar.  ?All you are doing is putting yourself back into the same situation; I?m far stronger with my fruit than without.? Cyrus explains his concerns as he pushed the key into its slot. 

O?Malley cracked a smile,  ?You may be right there sunshine.? O?Malley slyly states as he watched Cyrus drop his collar to the ground.  ?But I have a little more experience with mine I?d wager.? is barked as he started to slide his feet apart further.  ?Simons!? is yelled and soon after the man in green shorts appears, ?Whew, that is some damage? eh.. yes sir?!? is asked. O?Malley looks over his shoulder,  ?Bring me my blood letters, and bring Mr. Cross one of those pretty swords he forged.? is ordered as those blood shot eyes trace back to Cyrus as the Hare-man shifted into his Hybrid state.  ?I suppose I shouldn?t ask.?,  ?I know you?re a swordsman Hare, me I play with knives.? is offered in return as dark brown fur started to push up from his skin. Seemed as if O?Malley was some sort of Zoan as well and soon a monstrous looking hybrid warthog stood before the Hareman. ?Here you go sir.? Simons states handing O?Malley two really large looking bowie knives.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



?And for you Mr. Cross.? Is added as he handed Cyrus one of the finer blades he?d forged.  ??? the Hare-man doesn?t even get a moment to go over a strategy, O?Malley charges in at a speed that Cyrus could hardly follow. Was this really the same man that he was fighting a moment ago? The sound of steel ringing off steel feels the entire camp and soon spectators started to gather. Cyrus grunts as he just is able to block a knife aimed for his throat, the other slices cleaning into his right arm causing his dark blood to stain his fur a darker shade of red.  ?Come now!? O?Malley roars as he twist that knife caught breaking away, that whip like tail slapping Cyrus off the ground like a basketball. The Hare-man quickly realized his mistake, like people with him, he had taken O?Malley a bit too lightly, and not a mistake he?d make again as he bounded with his muscular legs into charge. O?Malley braces himself, but Cyrus bounds pass him which makes the Hog-man give chase. With monster in toe, Cyrus bounds up a tree that a single strike from O?Malley?s knife splits half in two. But it wasn?t the tree that Cyrus was using.

It was the height that he obtained as he reached the top. Springing into the air as high possibly could he sets up for his next big attack. Then as he started to fall,  ?Top Spin!? he yells as he threw his body into a rapid spin.  ?Kamikaze Slicer!?,  ?Wild Tusk!? Cyrus fell as a human buzz saw and O?Malley exploded upward like a bullet, their weapons and wills clashing in an all-out attack. The impact flushed a wind across the dusty landscape, forcing other laborers to shield their eyes as they hear the clashing of steel in the muddled haze in the distance. They strain their eyes, and soon their perseverance pays off as Cyrus explodes from the dust. _ ?Lt Commander? Surly not?_ is thought as he is followed by O?Malley who now has a nice gash over his right eyebrow. Cyrus was the quicker of the two, but O?Malley had the strength and his body was hard as hell to cut, seemingly even tougher than Titan?s flesh. Pulling some heavy g?s, Cyrus stops on a dime and fires backward back toward the rampaging Hog-man. 

O?Malley tries to counter, but Cyrus?s sudden change of direction catches him quite off guard as the Hare-man slips through his attacks,  ?Hurricane Kicks!? Cyrus yells as he slams his feet off the Hog?s head, each stouter than the last, but much like earlier his attacks were having little effect as both knives just miss, cutting a chunk of tan fur from the Hare?s hide. Landing Cyrus falls to a sweep knocking O?Malley into a stumble which gives Cyrus a chance to make some real distance. Shifting into leg point Cyrus bounds high into the air and pulls a leg high above his head. Coiling his muscle tight as he could in this point he prepares his strongest non bladed technique.  ?Gale Winds Style!? he shouts dropping into a forward flip to just add momentum as O?Malley stood. * ?LIGHTNING AX!?* is yelled as Cyrus brought himself down. O?Malley scrambles as a pressure wave like none he?d seen is produced, and unlike the attack he used earlier. This Rankyaku was sharp as any sword as it fells tree after tree as it rocketed away from the two. So shocked was the Hog-man that he didn?t see Cyrus as he landed. He only paused a moment shaking a leg as he fired off again. 

Clean as a razor Cyrus pushes his sword into the Marine?s chest. O?Malley shudders as he turns back to Cyrus.  ?Check-mate.? the Hare states. O?Malley looked down, that slim blade cutting though him. What was with this kid? He purposely missed anything that would have been otherwise fatal, a mistake on Cyrus? part. O?Malley much like Cyrus had fought through much worse. Cyrus was banking on age and stress to end it, but O?Malley was as fit as any man that stood around watching the fight,  ?Gore? in that instant O?Malley shifted into his Tusk point and a four foot tusk fired though Cyrus? body. The Marine lifts Cyrus and shakes him off into a tree splintering it.  ?Medic!? O?Malley yells as he shifted back to his human form. ?You can?t believe he?ll survive that, do you?? Simons asks, O?Malley spat a wad of blood out,  ?If he can?t survive such a small wound I?ll eat my hat, without salt and pepper.? Pulling the blade from his body he drops it to the ground.  ?Fifteen Beli my ass.?~      


[With Doc at Lougetown]

A bandaged finger rose to the large silk hat one of the mummies wore, and a finger scratched its brow,  ?Oh my, my young cat lady seems I can never fool you, how have you been?? Doc asks as the twelve members of the band walked tougher to merge into a single entity. Alexia?s eyes popped, Here Are the Mummies really weren?t here at all. Who was this guy? A sharp black suit forms as the silver haired man placed the hat back on his head,  ?I-i-i-its!... AHHHH!? Bazzo shrieked like a little girl as Manni stomped on his foot.  ?Be quite, anyways I?m fine.? Manni replied hands firmly on her hips. Doc?s head turned to the side, his informants had told him that Manni was injured, but he didn?t know it was to the extent of both legs and most of an arm,  ?Oh my, didn?t I tell you that your hard nose approach would change you? Though to be honest, I didn?t expect your legs and part of an arm to turn to rock?? the wily assassin muses. 

Manni grins, as she showed off Cy?s work to her longtime friend [they had met in the North Blue]. Doc grinned, this was indeed Cross Family work, and he?d know it anywhere. It was thought that the art of crafting stone in this manner was lost with Walter. But the rumors seemed to be true that he taught his grandson. He?d have to inquire about that later though. 

?Hey, that girl said Zy, does she mean Zidane K. Roberts? one Marine asks as they closed in on the group. Oops indeed. Manni sweat dropped, she?d have to have a heart to heart with her sis after this was all said and done she thought as Rebecca and she fell into fighting stances. Doc grinned as he adjusted his tie,  ?Blood Strom? he muses, from under their feet linen fires in all directions and spins around as drills and other nasty weapons are formed. Marines only scream for a split second as blood and body parts fly. Linen domes around Manni, Rebecca, Alexia and Doc shielding them from the carnage. Sadly Doc ?forgot? about Bazoo and Jamal. When the protective domes fell, the marines were all dead and Bazoo and Jamal was covered in blood.  ?Sorry? Doc offers the Duo. ~~


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 25, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

"HEY! IT'S US! WE'RE UP HERE!" 

Veronica quickly turned around to see her friend from before, pointing and waving at her.

_"Here we go..."_


Veronica smiled and waved back. She started to walk towards Havok. She was in her base form. 

"So I bet you're wondering why I called you my fiance huh? Well, I noticed that you and your buddy were very strong pirates. I mean, your friend effortlessly took down a 10 000 000 beli pirate and then a 30 000 000!!!! I needed to find some excuse to talk to you guys, so when that big guy started to hit on me, I knew if I called you my fiance, you would have to talk to me one way or another. I didn't expect them to turn on you though... but still, here we are. 

I need to ask you a favor... there is someone after me...someone powerful..._VERY_ powerful. I can't tell you who, because I don't know who is a spy or not, but I can assure you, this person is no laughing matter. I really need you to protect me, just while I am in Loguetown. Can you do that for me, please? Someone as strong as you, this shouldn't be too much of a problem right? You won't even notice I'm here!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 26, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Captain Obviously Selfish*​
A bead of sweat trickled down the side of his head. Really? He could've sworn he just nailed 'em with a good one. That Slicer asshole though? Yeah, he got it good. Zy's ego was glad it seemed so but he was in no hurry to get into a serious clash with that eerie bastard Bludvein again. His abilities were, well, quite frankly they were kind of creepy.

Sure we will!" "Fuck no."

Zy and Havok shared evenly stubborn glares. When Havok began rambling about chivalry, knights, heroes, and living legends Zy dug a finger in his ear, yawning as he rolled it. 

"Look, pal. I've read the script and it seems to me that I've done my random good act of the arc." 

Havok's head tilted in a puzzled manner, and Zy faced Veronica. 

"Look you appear to have wonderful assets and all," Pause. "I just don't think we're your fit. You see we're just humble travelers sailing the sea and seeking treasure."

"I thought you said you were the Prince of the Sea," Havok sulked, hoping to remind his 'brave' captain.

"You're an idiot, Havok." Zy muttered. Why in the hell did he get stuck with gooftroop over here? Facing Veronica while striking a position with his arms crossed as he slouched, Zy smiled and 'generously' decided to negotiate. They were after all low on funds. "How about this. Depending on how dangerous this someone is and how much you're willing to pay we'll _probably_ help you."

"We're gonna be best friends!" Havok cheered while squeezing them cheek to cheek in a monstrously strong hug.

Zy was cautious about Veronica. He didn't trust anyone, and he trusted users even less. Being one himself, he knew full well that this could be a trap or any other crappy situation. They were a bit behind on things though and he could honestly use the funds if he was seriously going to make his dream come true.

After slipping free from Havok's beastly hug Zy took a quick glance around from the rooftop's valuable vantage point and then sat. "So, tell me more. What can you offer us and who exactly is your target?" 

*Back with the others...*

The Wrecking Crew stood in awe. Well, mostly. Bazoo was a bit too busy cleaning himself off while whining as Jamal continually shrieked in what was sure to become some post-traumatic stress issue in the future. 

Manni held a smug expression as she admired the handiwork. EuphoriA had some excellent clientele, and you'd be surprised at who you met when you own such a business. Manni was no stranger to big name pirates for they, like anyone else, loved a good meal. It also served as protection, well, usually. Either Titan or Zidane would be a future 'example' for the mess but she intended to make sure it wasn't the latter.

"Wait, you're... who _are_ you?" Alexia panicked. She didn't realize this guy was something like that. She danced with him! He tricked her! Insulted, and enraged, and caught Jamal by his colorful purple top. Jamal struggled, but Alexia managed to slap him a few times to quench her outrage. "How dare you *smack* do this to me *smack*! Who *smack* are *smack* you *smack* really!?"

"Get her off of me!" Jamal wailed as his bruised face continued to swell up.

The questioning didn't get to go much further. Kane approached with a solemn expression and a note. "I think I know where Koaj is going to be."

The Crew left the area and met up with Tengu as they slipped through Loguetown stealthily. Soon they all sat together in Soggy-Bottom Delights plotting. Was it a trap? 

"What's to wonder? When a man approaches you and offers you something you do not shame him with doubt or cower in fear!" Kane stands boldly, sheathed sword in hand. "You meet him straight on! If this is a trap, then we will wreck everything in sight like we always do!"

"Well that's foolproof," Rebecca bitterly muttered while moodily lighting a cigarette. She'd taken to some of her old bad habits with Tiber missing. She was feeling grouchy, irritable, and pretty soon she was going to start spontaneously hitting anything that could grow stubble.

"He's got a point though. We're strong, and with Doc here we're unstoppable!" Manni dumped her thoughts onto the mental dog-pile.

"I vote we leave this place and don't look back!" Bazoo shouted.

"Agreed!" Jamal chirped and clapped.

"So we kill them if it's a trap. What's the problem?" Tengu reasoned.

"I wish Zy was here..." Alexia pouted.

"I wish Tiber was here." Rebecca quickly threw in, also sulking.

Dodo held up a small sign that he scribbled on.

*[ I want some peanuts ]​*
Everyone paused and adjusted themselves to stare at the remarkably brilliant bird. Differing levels of shock spread through the gathered onlooker's faces.

Dodo's tiny talons held up a new sign.

*[ What y'all gawkin' at? ]​*
He then flipped it.

*[ Gimme the fuckin' peanuts already, sheesh! ]​*

*Meanwhile, with The Palace...*


Titan's tentacles lifted the ship high into air, ocean water raining onto the small trio of Zidane haters. With an infuriated roar the ship burst apart, the Wrong Bros. and Kane's hard work destroyed in a single instant. 

"Impressive. So you aren't all bark," Vikki managed while yawning. Oh well. Brute force wasn't her style anyway. A single bite was enough with her.

"Zidane will die," Guan assured them as electricity crackled around him wildly. With the ship destroyed it guaranteed not only that Zy was present, but that he could not flee so easily. He removed his blindfold to show strange cybernetic eyeballs. It was all thanks to the genius deceased Doctor Raul Bison. 

Bison's runaway son, Dewitt "Vega" Bison, sat in the solitude of a dimly lit warehouse tinkering with his latest invention. Sparks flew as he constructed a new android creation with future plans of bringing his deceased family back to life. "And now... it is complete! I, boy genius Dewitt, only have to turn it on and then mix these chemicals. At last~! Now let there be life!" 

The bubbling concoction looked highly unstable but the popping green glop was necessary for Dewitt's diabolical plans. Taking two spark plugs he applied it to the body, and . . . 

Click.

The android's body instantly blew up on the young scientist. He flew backwards while artificial limbs went flying. After bouncing across the ground a few times on his ass Dewitt's back crashed into a stack of crates. Head bowed, the mad scientist's now cracked his glasses fell to the stone floor. A rubber glove wiped off the evidence of his failure and Dewitt muttered, "Psh. It is only a _mere_ set back."

​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 26, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue*

*Frosty Village*​
*The Bigger They Are . . .*​

Ryu couldn't find her. Not anywhere. He traveled from village to village helping people fight off random beasts or perform odd little tasks for the people. By then time he was finished he had a large traveling pack, boots, and a snug fur coat. These were gifts of the people that thanked the wanderer simply known as Salamander.

Ryu continued searching for the girl with his sea-dog Rush and soon enough he stumbled upon Frosty Village. 

Rudeoff Ruddy Nose stood with a sneer. He was a strange height deficient man dressed as a reindeer that had a problem with sneezing. Beside him stood Mayor Mr. Santa himself.



"Hey you! Have you been a good boy or what!?" Mr. Santa snapped at Ryu as he peeked from behind a igloo.

Short men and women all surrounded Ryu and gawked at him. They appeared to be wondering who this man was wandering through their small village. 

"I'm looking for a woman with short hair," Ryu answered with a blink.

"Yeah well you aren't a little boy are you!? Did you come to raid my work shop? Huh!? Well you aren't you little punk! I'll have you know I'm the Master of the Fist around these parts!" Mr. Santa shouted, spit flying as he screamed at the trapped young man.

"Ahhh... is that so? That's troublesome then." Ryu said with a sigh. "I guess I'll be going then."

"Scared, huh?! Not so fast! Rudeoff, go get Videosa! It's time to kick his butt!" Mr. Santa shouted as she trembled with excited, afro shaking.

"Why? I don't have time for this, but if it is a challenge you want ... on the honor of the Teriyaki Dojo I won't be able to back down."



"Challenge accepted."

Ryu cracked his knuckles with his eyes shut, a calm and collected expression on his handsome face. "I'll have you know, I won't go easy on you Breasts-Chan."

"My name is Videosa!" Daddy's little girl whined, a black boot stomping as she threw a tantrum.

"Mm. Okay Breasts-Chan." Ryu replied with a nod.

"YOU'RE SICK! DIE!" Videosa shouted as she ran at Ryu, her hefty chest wobbling.

"You're slow." Ryu warned as he slid into a fighting stance. He whirled into a sharp twist to generate spin before shouting, *"Milking the cow!"*

Videosa screamed as her top exploded into tatters of red and white and she flew backwards. Her upper body plopped mightily into a mound of snow that her legs stuck out of. Those street-walker limbs twitched with the boot on her left foot barely dangling on.

"What'd you do to my little girl?!" Mr. Santa whined.

"Hm. I think I punched those fun sacks about thirty nine times," Ryu mused. "I'm still far too weak."

Turning to go he waved at Mr. Santa and bowed politely. "Please tell your daughter I said thank you for the meal."

Heading off now Ryu ventured towards the last village on the island. This one was being terrorized by the dreaded creature the old lady of the inn spoke of. 

_The Sky King._​


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 26, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

Veronica stood there and watched as Zidane and Havok argued over whether to accept her or not. Havok was obviously for it, while Zidane was firmly against it.

_"What now?"_

_"I don't know..."_

Zidane slouched and had his arms crossed. He looked directly at her and smiled. 

"How about this. Depending on how dangerous this someone is and how much you're willing to pay we'll probably help you."

_"PAY HIM?!?!??!?! GIVE ME ONE GOOD REASON TO NOT SMASH HIS SKULL!!!!"_

_"We need him."_

Before Veronica could even reply, she was reeled into a three way group hug by Havok. 

_"Thank goodness he decided to help us."_

Veronica and Zidane slipped free from the hug.

"So, tell me more. What can you offer us and who exactly is your target?" 

"I have a unique ability. I am able to transform into three different forms. I am able to take on a doctor form, the one you saw in the bar, another form specializing in swordsman ship, and another one that specializes in hand to hand combat. With each of these forms, I can change it so that I am never at a disadvantage in combat. All of this makes me a valuable crew member, in case you need a swordsman, brawler, or even a doctor. 

As far as who is after me, well, let's just say you are probably familiar with him, or at least his "brother". His name is *looks around and whispers* Kermy D. Frog!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 26, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Sacrificial Agreement*​
"Nope," Zy curtly replied before turning to go. As if the rest wasn't bad enough, hearing swordsman was a sore spot due to Tengu being there and Cyrus going missing. That and well, what he needed was money. "Sorry, beli or nothin'."

"Wait, we should help her!" Havok cried as he took a step towards Zy. 

"Meh, she'll be fine." Zy said to the stunned fisherman. 

"Then I'll help her myself." Havok angrily huffed before turning to go.

Zy glanced at Havok's broad back and calmly said, "Mutiny already? I'm a bit disappointed."

Havok froze mid-step, his body twitching.

"Besides, you'd just be wasting your time. You've got a tough body, that's true, and you're bizarrely strong but I've got a nose for these things and I'd currently estimate her to be stronger than you, Havok. You're slow and clumsy. Two of the worst things to be in a fight. Her movements suggest grace and speed. She isn't new to fighting. I don't know how else to put it so I'll just say it. You're way too weak to get dragged into whatever mess this lady is trying to pull you into." Zy bluntly addressed Havok and his flaws.

"..." Havok shuddered from the jarring revelation. He was left reeling from it. His knees almost buckled as the sweating youth continually went over Zy's words. He was weak...?

"Anyway, sorry about your situation. It seems there are a lot of other strong guys looking for crew members in Loguetown though. Good luck with that." Zy offered as he stepped on the edge of the roof.

"I'll pay! I'll pay, and I'll train!" Havok blurted. He fell to his hands and knees and pressed his forehead to the roof in a striking show of submissive. "So please let us help her!"

"..." Zy opened his mouth to reply, but words failed to come out. So he was really willing to go this far for some random woman? "You really are an idiot, huh? Whatever. It's your funeral."

"I couldn't have said it any better myself," Bludvein spoke from behind the unsuspecting trio. It was raining now as the psychopath grinned menacingly.

"And here I thought we were buddies after having a drink together," Zy joked as it began raining upon the popular little island. That wasn't so. He knew he'd be back to settle the score.

"Run," Zy instructed.

It was too late, the three were apparently shrouded in darkness before they could make a move. A split second later Zy appeared in the sky as gravity caught him before the pirate captain fired four beams in rapid succession. Bludvein didn't bother dodging. His grin merely grew as he used the obedient Havok who was apparently in a trance of sorts. It allowed him to be set up like a stooge.

Zy fired a faster round of beams but they weren't able to divert the earlier ones in time. Havok was pummeled by them all and went tumbling backwards with several burns and bruises. Growling, Zy landed with a roof shaking thud and darted staight at Bludvein, his light clearing the darkness. "Son of a bitch...!"

"Ohhhh, Zidane Roberts! No wonder you were so powerful! Isn't it a bad thing to be fighting here?!" Bludvein taunted Zy was dodging his attacks. Zy was his natural nemesis, his light erasing the darkness that the confuse confuse fruit needed to utilized.

He slashed with a scimitar and it got countered by Zy's diamond cane clashing with it dynamically. Sparks flew as Bludvein's scimitar flying. Jumping back first, Bludvein drew his rapier and attempted to charge and thrust Zy's throat. The pirate waited with a snarl present and then instantly twisted into an elegant spin. Bludvein stabbed his fading after image which dissipated a fraction of a second later and laughed it off, "Fuck! You really are amazing, huh?! Bwahaha!"

"I don't like to be mocked, mate." Zy coldly stated as his beam sabre chopped the back of Bludvein's neck.

"Arghhhhhhhhhh!" Bludvein howled as he belly flopped against the rough in incredible agony. Panting, neck bleeding now, he looked over his shoulder evilly and grinned. The injury Zy dealt appeared to mysteriously vanish.

"What in the hell...?" Zy muttered in alarm.

"Didn't you know? A paramecia that masters his fruit is capable of astonishing feats," Bludvein explained while standing and laughing heartily. "With my ability I am able to do more than just confuse others... I can confuse places, confuse objects, and I can even confuse injuries. Anything within my 'space' is completely within my control!"

"..." Zy's eyes narrowed. Whoever this guy was, he realized he had to defeat him here and now. Zy took off with alarming speed, zipping forward while Bludvein laughed insanely, deciding to give a further display of his abilities. The shingles of the roof shot straight up, obeying the sadistic pirate. 

Zy twisted once before hitting the wall and a beam resembling a whip circled him as it slash powerfully through the shingles and blasted Bludvein into a blurring streak across the rooftops. 

Havok stood and drew his harpoon. "Promise me you will protect her!" 

"Eh, the hell're you on about? Let's go!" Zy blurted as he turned to go. "The weakness of his ability is the limited range. Get the hell outta here!" Zy started off only to realize that Havok wasn't following him when he made it down the block.

"I'm Havok Von Daniel!" Havok shouted as he chucked his harpoon in the direction of Bludvein who had already crashed down on a far off rooftop only to run back in their direction. The wanted criminal dodged the sharp tip of Havok's harpoon and caught the rope connected to it, using it to snatch him over.

"Wha'...?!" Was all a confused Havok managed to say as he felt his body prepare to explode.

"Reezaa!" Zy shouted as bright light moving far quicker than the pirate or his earlier beams could manage hit Bludvein with enough force to zap him out of the air and send him plummeting in a tailspin, smoke rising as he fell.

"Ngh," Havok choked on his own blood as he vomited the hot liquid to send it spewing from his mouth. He slipped into unconsciousness while falling right behind Bludvein. 

Zy slid to catch Havok and his upper back banged against the uneven road from the fisherman's dead weight. Cradling him carefully Zy irritably said, "Never fuckin' listen. Oh well, not on my watch." 

Zy aimed a finger to finish off the knocked out Bludvein but smoke released from a discreetly tossed bomb filled the walkway first. _Damn it!_ Zy ducked his head away on instinct, left coughing as the cloud of gray and white blocked his sight. When he looked up again Bludvein was missing and the whistling of approaching marines could be heard.

"I saw blue beams of light this way!"

"Is it Zidane Roberts?! The Beam-Man!?"

"Find him!"

Slinging Havok onto his back to secure him Zy took off into a rapid sprint and quickly said to Veronica who had been nearby observing, "Let's go. This idiot is footing the bill. I guess we'll help you with your frog problem."


----------



## DVB (Apr 26, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

Diego looked rather peeved at her snark. He saved her from being dissolved and she thanks him by badmouthing him. He took a breath to calm down. He was through alot and his patience was running out. He then heard her name.

Dimitrix " Trix " Serith

It was a pretty nice name. "Well then, Trixie. Welcome to the Miracle Pirates. I saw you cooking. I guess that makes you an awesome chef."

"The Pirate King would have nothing but the best on his crew," he told her as he helped her up. He looked on the list. "Well, I guess we better get going. We won't see our swordsman for a few more days," Diego told her. 

He noticed he still had the suitcase of money.

Diego was wondering what to do. The guy just up and left. Diego realized that the ship he had would no longer do. He needed to see if he could go to steal a ship. 

Diego grabbed Trix and took her to a docking yard, where he saw an old man working on a nice looking caravel. 

"Excuse me, sir. I would like to buy the caravel," Diego told him. The old man raised his eyebrow before Diego presented the suitcase of beri. He nodded with a smile and he went to work as the two looked on.

"What do you want to do?" he asked her.

Diego then looked around and saw someone headed toward them. It was Drayek being carried over by someone. 

"What's this?" Diego questioned. The man known as Durza dropped off Drayek, where Diego got a hold of him. "He's hurt," Diego noticed and wished that he had a doctor.

"You okay, Drayek? WHat happened? We're gonna get a boat soon," Diego told him.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 27, 2013)

*Veronica | No Allegience | East Blue*

_"What the fuck?! Why did you tell them about us?!?!"_

_"I needed to give them something about my powers."_

_"So why didn't you tell them about me?"_

_"Because, despite being my weakest form, you are most useful. You are intelligent, and I'd prefer for you to just say in my body and observe everything, rather than be revealed. Besides, if they found out about you and your high intelligence, they might stop underestimating me."_

Veronica waited for Zidane's response.

"Nope, sorry, beli or nothin'."

_"What a dick."_

_"LET ME RIP HIS HEAD OFF!!!!!"_

Havok started to argue with Zidane. They were argueing back and forth, with Havok begging Zidane to help her. Zidane then said something that seemed to quiet everything.

"Besides, you'd just be wasting your time. You've got a tough body, that's true, and you're bizarrely strong but I've got a nose for these things and I'd currently estimate her to be stronger than you, Havok. You're slow and clumsy. Two of the worst things to be in a fight. Her movements suggest grace and speed. She isn't new to fighting. I don't know how else to put it so I'll just say it. You're way too weak to get dragged into whatever mess this lady is trying to pull you into." 

_"He is really smart..."_

_"A little too smart..."_

"Anyway, sorry about your situation. It seems there are a lot of other strong guys looking for crew members in Loguetown though. Good luck with that." 

"Are you kidding me...?"

Havok then chimed in:

"I'll pay! I'll pay, and I'll train!" 

_"Wow, this guy is really devoted to you. That's actually touching."_

"You really are an idiot, huh? Whatever. It's your funeral."

Before Veronica could say anything else, she was cut off by Bludvein. It was obvious by his demeanor that there would be a fight.

Sure enough, Veronica was right. Zidane and Bludvein started to attack each other. Veronica sat back and observed the fight, taking note off all the abilities being used.

_"Why aren't you joining in? He'll come for us next!"_

_"Relax. Havok here won't let that happen, and I can't risk showing off my powers right now. If I prove Zidane's theory right, I might lose whatever control I have over Havok. I can't afford that, especially right now. If Havok no longer wants me here, Zidane will throw me to the curb faster than I could say anything."_

"Promise me you will protect her!" 

Veronica looked over at Havok who was now armed with his harpoon. He charged at the man, but ended up being saved by Zidane after his attack failed to hit. He started to cough up blood.

"Oh shit." She muttered

Zidane finished off the enemy, but before he could deal the finishing blow, the enemy disappeared in a puff of smoke. Several marines started to chase towards them, yelling stuff out.

"Let's go. This idiot is footing the bill. I guess we'll help you with your frog problem." Zidane said to Veronica

"Okay..." Veronica followed Zidane, following by his side.

_"Perfect..."_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 27, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Truth that Kills VI]​
[Beaten, but not Defeated]

Shuddering Cyrus slowly awoke, his vision was blurry but the confines of a room started to slowly come into view.  ?You finally awake twinkle toes?? Cyrus grunts as he pulled himself up, ripping the covers away he sees that his boy is heavily wrapped in bandages. His dark eyes slowly trace to O?Malley who is setting behind a folding table, his face was hidden behind a newspaper and his legs were thrown up on the table. Cyrus panics while his hands fire up to his neck, expecting to find a collar he is surprised to find nothing but his own flesh.  ??? the newspaper crinkles loudly when O?Malley turns the page,  ?There is no longer need for you to wear a collar son.? he simply states, the top of his hat tracing the words that he was reading.  ?Are you going to kill me?? is the question asked, O?Malley just has a laugh though.  ?If I was going to kill you kid, I wouldn?t have had you fixed up. Wasting resources is a damming offense around these parts.? is states, that paper folding in half. Those baby blues lock with Cyrus? brown eyes. 

 ?No kid, I?m letting you go. You are only a danger to yourself, not some harden criminal that?ll hurt others.? he states before bringing the newspaper back up to read.  ?I see.? is lowly stated as Cyrus pulled his feet over the side of the bed,  ?You not going to ask about your mom?? O?Malley questions as he flipped another page. Cyrus turned his gaze to the older man;  ?I lost, so I have no right to ask that of you.? as the words slipped away O?Malley put the paper down,  ?Son, I wouldn?t have brought it up if I wasn?t willing to tell you, though in hindsight I doubt you really want to know the truth.? is snapped as O?Malley kicked his feet off the table.  ?You?ll really tell me?? is asked as Cyrus pulled himself to the edge of the bed. 

 ?The real question is, do you really want to know what happened on Storms End all those years ago?? O?Malley counters offering Cyrus the seat across from him. Cyrus paused, biting his lip, he honestly was afraid to ask, but it was those events over eleven years ago that sent his life into the downward spiral that it fell into. His face flushed a bit red as he thought of Rebecca though, if his mom never died, he?d had never met her?  ?Yes, I?d like you to tell me.? Cyrus replied, knowing about the past wouldn?t change it, and closure on a painful part of his life may do him some good.  ?Well, have a seat son; this is going to be quite a story.? he states ducking down below the table. A moment later he pulls up a flask and two shot glasses. 

 ?I appreciate the offer sir, but I gave up hard liquor months ago.? Cyrus carefully rejects the offer, so not to offend O?Malley. The old vet laughs as he shakes his head. Pouring himself a shot he looks to Cyrus before drinking it,  ?You?ll probably wish you took me up on the drink kid.? is laughed, halfheartedly. Smacking and licking his lips O?Malley looks as if what he is about to say is making him sick to his stomach. Taking a swig from the flask itself he leans back in his chair and clears his throat,  ?What I?m about to tell you son is classified so far above top secret only a handful of other people know about it.? the Marine states his eyes falling on the boy. Cyrus just returned with a confused look, he wasn?t a Marine so why was that stated,  ?Why? And no I can?t read minds. I?m just letting you know, this information can get you killed. That is all.? 

 ?It all started twelve years ago, I was an upcoming Lieutenant on my way to becoming a Lt. Commander. I had my whole career ahead of me.? O?Malley pauses as he received quite the look from Cyrus,  ?What? I wasn?t always so erm? cooperative so promotions were rare for me. At any rate I was put in the command of a small warship that patrolled the waters between the Calm Belt and the West Blue. It was a stickler job as most of the action of uprising Pirates was happening in the Grand Line and New World.? O?Malley states taking another swig of the whiskey,  ?About two months into that detail we received word from my superior, they wanted us to investigate Storms End, some rubbish about a possible threat to the Government.? O?Malley states putting the flask down on the table. His eyes look to Cyrus, but he couldn?t take the boy?s gaze so he averted his own.  Word had reached him that a woman reputed to have survived some massacre in the Grand Line was living there. It was graded above my head, so that is all he had to tell me.? ~

_[Twelve Years Ago, Stroms End: West Blue]

The Saber?s Dawn slowly pulled into port; it was a sleepy summer morning as Marines formed in lines on the deck of the ship. A younger O?Malley walked onto deck, his arms folded behind his back,  ?Alright you bunch of panty waists, the mission is simple.? he barks as he marched back and forth in front of his men.  ?We?re here looking for Nicole Starr, the information I was briefed with said she married a man named Cross, so she?ll probably answer to Nicole Cross as well. This is a standard detain to question mission, do not pull weapons is that understood!? he shouts, his men salute ?Sir, YES SIR!?  they all yell in unison as they lowered the gangway. 

With Piracy on the rise, Marine presence on Islands was starting to become common place, so the people of Storms End paid little attention to the Marines as they disembarked into town, some even gave curt nods to the men as they came into their stores to ask questions. The day largely wore on without incident as the people enjoyed the company of the service men, as that is how they made the majority of their wealth, foreign trade. Talking to an old friend, O?Malley learns that a woman named Nicole did move to Storms End about twelve years prior, and after giving birth she married the local black smith, Raymond Cross. O?Malley shook his head at the man,  ?So, is the old Cross Compound still on the eastern edge of the island?? he asks, the old shop keep smiled, ?Yes sir sonny, he still makes the finest weapons in the West.? is replied. O?Malley puts some Beli down and turns,  ?Thanks Will, and sorry to hear about Shern, she was a fine woman.? ~~_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 27, 2013)

*[continued]*

 [Cont]​
[Present] 

O?Malley pauses as he picked the flask back up,  ?Things were going fine until we approached your home.? O?Malley states taking a big swig of the whiskey,  ?Dunno what it was, maybe the walk I had or the look I had on my face?? ~~~

_[12 Years Ago]

The door to the large home slams open and a woman with long blue hair storms out onto the lawn. A massive sword was held at her side, a mean looking one that only the devil himself could forge.  ?Leave? she orders, but O?Malley raises both hands defensively,  ?Nicole?? he asks slowly inching toward the woman. Each motion is methodical so not to alarm her.  ?Who?s asking?? is retorted that large broadsword being lifted from the ground.  ?Listen, I don?t want any trouble. My superior just wants to ask you some questions about your home in the Grand Line.? Nicole sneers at the comment, the next set of moves were quick and brutal. O?Malley tried to counter, but he hits the ground like a sack of potatoes,  ?Seems I can?t stay here any longer.? ~~~~_

[Present] 

 ?And, that is all I remember until I came too. When that happened I found Storms End a mess. My men killed and Saber?s Dawn sunken in the harbor.? O?Malley regretfully states drowning his sorrow. A distrustful look crossed Cyrus? face,  ?You?re telling me, that my mother kicked your ass, killed your men and sank your ship? Why was I told she was killed? Better yet where is she now?? Cyrus asks, more or less calling the old man a liar. O?Malley laughs looking at the flask.  ?I know it?s hard to believe, hell I lived it and I still have trouble believing it happened. After I made my report, Garrick was quick to act. Luckily Walter got you off the island before his quarantine crews got there and a cover story was spun. A ?crew? of survivors were rounded up, labeled pirates and executed for the crimes your mother committed.? Cyrus slams his hands off the table,  ?Stop! My mother may have been a lot of things, but she wasn?t a killer!? Cyrus yells, O?Malley opened his shirt showing a deep scar across his chest.

 ?Your mother gave me this, she damn near cut me in two in a flurry of motion I couldn?t follow.? O?Malley states which forces Cyrus to sit, that scar brought memories back; it was something she?d do, well the angle of the cut at least. Reaching to a small table beside him he picks a folder up and tosses it toward Cyrus.  ?After that, I was stripped of rank and given this island with the flowery title of Gunnery Lt. Commander, Garrick took everything off the books and ordered that she not be taken as a Pirate so no bounty is ever issued on her.? is added as Cyrus took the file up,  ?That is the only picture we have of her, and it?s about three months old.? he states as Cyrus? blood runs cold, how was it possible? Was this really her? It most certainly looked like his mother. Cyrus was speechless; he didn?t quite know what to say.  ?I know it?s a lot to take in son, and you may still not believe me which is understandable. I wouldn?t if I were in your shoes.? O?Malley states as he pushed himself up.

 ?So I suggest that you go and find out for yourself, last I was told she was heading for a set of islands known as the Seven Sectors Island.? he states as Simons entered the small building a sword in hand. ?Preparations are ready sir.? is stated as the sword is handed over, O?Malley grins saluting back.  ?Well son, Simons here will take you to Seven Sectors or anywhere else this side of Reverse Mountain. It?s up to you.? he states walking back to the table. Setting the sword down he pushes it to the swordsman. Cyrus looks from the picture of his mother to the sword.  ?This is Tusk, it was given to me after Storms End, I have no use for it, and you?re without a weapon.? he states as Cyrus slowly pulled it from its sheath. It was a polished golden weapon with intricate lines swirled into the metal.  ?Wootz? This is a rare metal.? Cyrus remarks as he looked over the blade. O?Malley grinned; he was certainly Raymond?s son even if he was adopted. The Marine paused and wondered if Cyrus knew that? he decided to leave it alone. 

 ?You have a good eye kid.? is the reply as he went to leave Cyrus with his thoughts.  ?Why?? is asked, and O?Malley stopped.  ?Why what?? is the return question. Cyrus turned to the older man.  ?Why did you decide to tell me, why are you helping me even now with transport and a sword?? Cyrus eyes locked onto the man?s gaze. O?Malley just grinned,  ?Ours is the Fury? he replied pulling a fist over his heart. Cyrus gawked at the man,  ?Y-your from Storms End as well??,  ?Born and bred there.? ~~~~~ 





[With Doc at Lougetown]

_Tiber?_ Doc?s face as always was unreadable, just a quaint smile under slits for eyes. He just sat there as the group talked amongst themselves. So the rumors were true, the Wrecking Crew had come across the last remaining family member that claimed to be a Cross, which was interesting. He hummed a tune to himself as the crew in typical pirate fashion decided on what to do; it wasn?t until the small bird, a dodo from its looks, held up a sign. Which asked for peanuts, this caused Doc to grin as the rest could only gawk at how smart the small bird was, holding a finger up Doc allowed a small sign in linen to form, suing in varying colors he stitched the words, Sorry, we have no peanuts. Dodo looked at the man, and held another sign up. 

*[Don?t Fucking lie to me]*​ 

Doc chuckled as he pushed a small plate toward the bird, heaped with a small pile of the afore mentioned food item. As Dodo went to town on the food Doc turned to Alexia, his fingers tapped on the table,  ?To answer your question, I?m a very bad man.? he states allowing his finger to trace lines in the tables surface,  ?Many years ago I was a Pirate turned Revolutionary called Doc Whiskey. After the war I settled down and married, taking up the name John Henry Holliday. Now I moonlight as this or that, but mostly Trix and I are paid assassins.? he states taking a sip of tea,  ?but you can call me Doc, pleased to make your acquaintance, Princess.? Doc adds, though princess was a common term for women, pet name as it were, only Manni knew that Doc was being literal. But she kept quite as she looked to Alexia. The sand Princess shuddered, assassin??  ?A-a-a-assassin? wu-wu-?? Doc grinned darkly tendrils of linen sprouting from him. Manni rolled her eyes, never ever give Doc something to play at. Alexia turned blue as dangerous looking weapons formed and started to circle her.  ?Nope, I?m here on holiday actually.? Doc states that linen falling away, leaving the poor girl in a fit. Poor Jamal takes the brunt of her abuse again.  ?I just happened to spot Manni and decided to see what was up.? 

[With Trixie] 

Setting inconspicuously atop the roofs near the Palace she watched as Titan tore the ship in two, such power was a rare sight in the East Blue, but to a woman that had witnessed the power of the Barts and Kahns of the New World, this little parlor trick wasn?t even a blip on the radar. Hell she could do that with a dagger, if she was so inclined.  ?We have a lard ass breaking property in the harbor.? she states into a small earpiece, Doc was listening, though he didn?t reply. Trixie nodded, she knew what to do. Simply keep an eye on the three until he gave orders.  ?Clear the Wave Cutter, get all personnel off and move them to safety, await further commands.? is ordered.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 28, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*The Evolution of Zidane D. Roberts*​
Loguetown appeared to calm down a bit, but as usual with these things appearances can be deceiving. The rain fell on the recently bombed island, and the terrorist attack was sure to summon greater marine forces. It was a wonder that more weren't already present considering that something belonging to Kaiser D. Winter was being sold.

While marines were heading towards the island Zy was leaving. The pirate carried a rocking Havok under the arm like luggage as he hurried ahead with a neutral expression. The combination of Zy and Veronica's quiet footsteps on relatively desolate roads earned the rushing duo a few curious glances. Zy wanted to get on his ship to get the hell out of Loguetown, which he figured should be noisy as hell with his rowdy crew at the moment. Hopefully someone had more luck than he did and discovered a lead on Koaj.

When the pier came into view Zy's quick pace slowed until his body hit an abrupt pause. The destroyed boards and chunks of metal glistening with rain was a clear sign that all hell had broken loose here as well. Several ships were leaving as if abandoning some type of extreme event he was fortunate enough to avoid. Was it another explosion?

"What in the hell...?"  Zy muttered while extending his free arm to block Veronica as well. He hoped to halt her before she too was noticed, but it was too late. Vikki and Titan spotted them.

In the distance one could easily see abnormally massive tentacles 'dancing' as the appendages flailed about with snapped pieces of Zy's destroyed ship. As Titan chuckled and Vikki seemed to go into some crazy sensual trance Guan's excitement peaked, electricity shocking anything in his vicinity. Vikki glared at Veronica, and the Black Widow Zoan took a menacing step towards her. 

"Is that him?! It's him, isn't it?! Fuck these replacement eyes! Is it him or not?! He's here! Isn't he?! Answer me!" Guan anxiously badgered the others.


*"Ziiiidane 

K.

ROBERTS...!"*​

Most would be quaking in their boots at the horrifying presence of such formidable enemies and unfair odds. Those able to get their bodies and their thoughts properly functioning would either be running or attempting to negotiate. Zy wasn't afraid though. No. He was vaguely amused but mostly pissed. So much trouble and now he'd lost everything...

The captain merely offered a cheerful smile and said, "Oh, so you recognized me. Oh well. Heh, by the way. That ship was pretty expensive, mate."

*"My island was pretty expensive you little shit," *Titan spat back.

"Touch." Zy replied with a shrug as a devilish grin spread.

"N-ngh... is that...? It can't be ... Titan V. Kraken...? Captain, you gotta... run...!" Havok struggled to warn him.

"What? Run? Ahahaha! He won't be going anywhere, muscles. Oh dearest Zidane. You ruined my reputation. Do you have any clue how many potential slaves I lost? I will torture you for every beli. Now who is this? Your new whore?" Vikki addressed Veronica. 

Taking another step towards her she said. "Do yourself a favor bitch and get lost. No one will blame you for running. Believe me this little rat isn't worth it."

"..." Zy burst out laughing as he noticed Titan passing out pairs of sunglasses. "I guess that's pretty smart. You guys must be foaming at the mouth to kick my ass, huh? I guess it's too bad for you that I'm not in the mood to play around."

Titan laughed darkly, a tentacle as thick as one of the smaller giant's arms slamming against the dock as the ground rapidly split into one long path with tiny uneven cracks on either side, the divide ending between the pirate captain's thighs. "Don't bluff. Without your little friend here you don't stand a chance. Go on and run like a little bitch again. Hell, I'll even give you a head start."

Zy's initial response was a small smirk. He then shook his head and said, "It's kind of funny. East Blue was supposed to be the warm up. Unfortunately shit here ended up being even harder than I ever anticipated. I lost my ship. I lost my beli and gold. Hell, I almost lost a crew member. I'll admit it. I was weak, but smart enough to know that senselessly taking on a bunch of tough bastards wasn't something that I was eager to do."

Smug expressions spread across the faces of those present. All were pretty confident that they could kick the uppity pirate's girly ass.

Zy's eyes shut as he remembered his father's disappearance. Finding the treasure wasn't enough. Not if it meant losing everything on the way there or after... 

The pirate captain's eyes sluggishly opened as he said, "I'm not the gambling type. I like to know if I'm gonna get what I'm aiming for when I go all in. Heh, I got by mostly on luck so far. Getting my ass kicked again and again in East Blue. So now, in Loguetown, I've decided that it is time to either step up or ship home. I am, no, _was_ too weak to continue this journey.  That ends now. I won't be running away this time, Titan. Actually you'd be wise to flop your big smelly ass back into the sea and swim somewhere else. Otherwise I'm gonna hav'ta beat the shit outta you and humiliate you in front of these two morons."

Titan let a hearty laugh rip at that one. The little brat went and grew some balls then, huh? "You're fucking bluffing. You want me, punk? You got me."

Guan faced Titan as he started forward and shouted, "No! Me first. I won at straws. Sorry Lord Titan, I'm afraid there won't be a pile of ash left for you to blow into the wind when I'm finished with his scrawny ass."

"Heh. Try it, Glop." Zy encouraged as a blue aura glowed faintly spread around him. He then slowly shut his eyes. "Wait, or was it Grape? Never mind. You aren't even a blip on the radar. You can't expect the Sea's Prince to remember the name of some shitty warden."

"Fuck you!" Guan dramatically screamed as he squatted and clenched his large fists. Electricity exploded with such force it resembled lightning as it raced straight at Zy, Havok, and Veronica. Zy vanished with astonishing speed. He was at least twice as fast as normal. No, faster. He appeared on the roof with a soft click of his shoes to lower Veronica and Havok. In the darkness of the night one could clearly make out two glowing neon blue lights. 

_*...!!! He disappeared!*_ Titan realized in a mixture of breath taking awe and frustration while taking a cautious step backwards.














"Hahaha! I got 'em!" Guan shouted as he searched for his target. Did he completely obliterate him? Guan started laughing at his easy success when a bone crushing blow to the face not only split his skull but echoed through the entire dock. The tremendous force following Zy's shit-staining wallop left Vikki and Titan wincing from the wind accompanying Zidane's punch that blasted against them while the ex-warden spiraled backwards in blurring rotations. 

The ex-warden Guan was unconscious long before his wobbling head brutally smacked off of the ground with bone jarring force from that deliciously loud impact. Guan bounced, his head now bleeding profusely, and rolled a bit further before skidding on his back with flesh peeling speed. Skin hung off of him grotesquely as a streak of red painted a bloody reminder of his shameful ride.

Vikki quickly said, "Um, change of plans. He's all yours Titan!" She crossed the pier without giving it a second thought. Fuck, _that_. She hurried to get on her ship while looking as if she'd seen a ghost.

"Impossible. How did you get so fast?! You miserable little gnat! Speed alone won't save you! I'm going to beat the shit out of you and then have my way with that wimpy little bitch for all of the trouble she's caused me!" Kraken screamed. 

The monstrous octobull attempted to grow in size to dominate the fight but Zy flickered out of sight, reappearing with his fist nailing Titan in the center of his stomach with a punch so destructive that half of the tyrant's lower back burst open in gory fashion. Titan skidded backwards on his feet while he coughed out blood. Eyes wide at first, they went white when he crumpled to his knees and chest, arms sprawled out. Zy's fist was no longer resting inside of Titan's stomach, but his opponent's blood lingered.

"Fuck... you... how...?" Titan wondered aloud. He was still in awe, despite the tremendous agony. He would be unable to fight at his true size at this rate. The punk was not only unthinkably fast now, but his destructive ability skyrocketed. Just how much had he grown?!

"It's simple. The Grand Line is different than East Blue. It was either go big or go home. I picked the former," Zy coolly said while flicking blood off of his fist. There was a brilliant blue glow in Zy's now so bright that all you could make out was an intense shine. There was no sign of that lovely magenta. It looked as if Zy had swallowed a Bimu Bimu Ha to become a living light bulb. 

"You evil little prick! So that's what you did! Fucking bastard. So you really _are_ a 'Beam-man' now, aren't you?" Titan mused with a grin, blood pouring from his chin.

"Go to sleep, bitch." Zy answered as his cane struck the side of Titan's head while he zipped by him, vanishing again and reappearing with the tail of his coat flapping. When Titan lost consciousness Zy fell to his knees at the same time. The young pirate's body chose then to spontaneously spasm with a sudden jolt. The aching muscles in Zy's body bulged to a straining point as pain shot through him.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 28, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
_*Continued Post*_​
_Ngh! Shit that hurts. Heh, I see... my limit is tripling Bimu Bimu no Ansatsuken._

"Zy, I didn't even see anything. Not even a blur this time. How did you do that? No, _what_ did you do?" Havok shouted from the roof of the warehouse.

"Don't worry about it," Zy calmly said with his head bowed. He was clearly in immense pain, grimacing as he plopped onto his butt. His body randomly twitched in certain spots a few more times, and each time it did Zy winced. It felt like his body was going to explode. 

_Oh well. A few times seems to be my limit... Not sure how many times a day I can do it, but it's good to know I can use the energy as a power up instead of just blasting. Ha, I did it! I kicked Titan's ass! Time to go brag to Cyrus~! I mean he wasn't in his true form but I bet I would've kicked his ass in that form too! He'll be so shocked, and then... Oh yeah. Shit..._

"Zy, are you okay? It looks like doing that hurts you pretty good pal." Havok warned as he fell off of the roof to hit the ground with a comical thud. He immediately started snoring.

Zy smiled at Havok's fall and muttered to himself, "Yeah, I would've been fucked if it whiffed... Looks like the trade off is not being able to fire the beams while I'm pumped up on energy 'roids. For now. Hopefully with some work I can at least pull off my close range stuff. Haven't really have time to train with it this... I wonder how far I can go with it? Blegh, now I'm getting sleepy."

Dozens of pirates suddenly stepped onto the scene with guns and swords in hand. They were fairly competent looking, but it was clear that they won their battles by fighting in large numbers. The leader said, "Hah... we were waiting to sneak off on our ships but now it looks like we'll be able to claim the head of Zidane Roberts and Titan V. Kraken! No one needs to know the truth. The papers will say that the Rusty Oak Crew destroyed you both!"

"H-heh... well fuck..." Zy offered as he glanced at the large group of pirates while he panted. "I'd be careful if I were you, mate. That girl up there? We've formed an alliance. She's just as strong as I am. If not more so~."

The leader felt fear race up his spine. "Y-you're bluffing." Facing Veronica with a shaking gun he shouted, "Who are you!? What's your bounty?!! Huh?!?!?"

*Back with Manni and company...*

"We're actually looking for an old crew member of ours. I think my captain wants to figure out whether or not she really betrayed us." Manni muttered.

"If she did then she did," Rebecca sullenly replied, still sulking over wasting time chasing Koaj when they could be searching for Tiber. She was tapping the table with quickening repetitions.

"We don't have time to worry about this. For all we know Tiber could be in danger. He may even be getting hurt. Instead of looking for a loyal crew member we're sitting around chasing after someone that chose to leave on her own!" Rebecca rage heightened until she poked that table a little _too_ hard. It snapped clean in half, the leftover food from their meal crashing onto the floor.

"We'll find out one way or another," Bazoo coaxingly said with a yawn before stretching. "How about we go take a little power nap on the ship?"

"Agreed," Jamal and Manni cut in to voice their desire to rest.

"..." Tengu just sat with his legs crossed, boot adorned feet on the table. It didn't make any difference to him. As long as it didn't interfere with his rise to the throne. He would just go with the flow.

"Wait, we should head for the warehouse. Um, um... to you know... go somewhere..." Alexia nervously suggested. She just wanted to get going. Doc now frightened the hell out of her!

"I'll go myself." Kane declared as he stood and dusted off a shoulder. "I've known Koaj longer than any of you. If she's done this there's definitely a reason. She would never betray us."

Rebecca snorted. Ugh, just like a guy. Why did they always feel the need to show off? "You can't go on your own. It's probably a trap," Rebecca disagreed.

"Hey, Doc, what's up?" Manni asked while Kane slipped off when everyone else got distracted by her questioning the assassin. She noticed his sudden quietness, and considering that he looked distracted. Whatever was going on she hoped it wasn't happening in Loguetown...

*Later at Warehouse 10...*

The door of the warehouse squeakily opened and fresh air flooded in. An odd scent raced towards the distracted the leaders of the terrorist movement while they anxiously went over their plans. 

The five froze and surveyed the damage. Someone seemed to nearly topple an entire wall, destroyed several crates full of weapons, and took out dozens of their best men.

"W-what...? What in the hell happened here?!" Amanda shouted.

Koaj's eyes narrowed when she spotted her old crew mate. Man-Bat remained silent. Mortimer's eyes widened as his fury steadily increased. 

Revolutionary members of Anarchy were sprawled out. The men and women were unconscious and resting in pools of their own blood. Kane's unique glasses gleamed from the moonlight as he sat with his legs crossed on a crate. Grinning suddenly, he said, "You're early. Good. I was starting to get bored."

While drawing his katana with elegance Koaj stepped forward to snap, "I've made my choice you goofy asshole! Now get outta my fuckin' face! You wanna fight?! Fine! I'll be your opponent."

"No, I'll be his opponent." Man-Bat corrected. He returned Koaj's glare with one of his own. "You've got other things to do. Dewitt only trusts you and he'll be at the meeting spot shortly to sell us the new model. Go."

*"..."* Mortimer turned and headed for the exit. *Kill him. Show no mercy, MB. He knows too much."*

While the others headed off, Kane's hand twisted until it transformed into a rapidly spinning drill. "I've come for my team mate and I won't be leaving without her. We are the Wrecking Crew, and this is the drill that will pierce the heavens!"

*Meanwhile at the tavern known as SlobberKnocker Mancave...*

"WAHAHAHA! THAT'S RIGHT! I AM ZIDANE K. ROBERTS! WE ARE THE WRECKING CREW, BITCHES!" A purple haired pirate girl shouted from the top of a table. 

A bear on a leash stood off to the side munching on fish. A skinny hobo with a shaggy beard, a rusty katana, and cheap sunglasses stood in the front with his arms crossed. A guy with a blindfold on repeatedly bumped into chairs and tables while searching for the crew of imposters to pose with them. A girl with red hair and blood all over her faces grinned at them insanely, knives in hand.

"Oh shit, the dangerous rookie from East Blue that destroyed an entire island...!" One of the drunks shouted.

"That's right, give me yer fuckin' beli bitches! WAHAHAHAHA!"

Phantom slowly rose with a scowl on his face, "You're who...?"

"..." Viper was already standing, hand on his sword. "You aren't even worth killing."

"..." Brock just ignored the goofy fucks and downed another swig of beer from his mug. What a stupid little bitch. "If she wants to be Zidane so bad, then she can be executed in his place."

"Boss!" Sara crashed into the tavern. "Captain Hook from the New World is nearing the island! Somehow he heard of Kaiser's treasure being sold! He'll reach the docks any moment now! Orders?!"

Brock's empty glass clanked onto the counter as he muttered in disbelief, "...fuck."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 28, 2013)

*A Man's Soul!*

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue

_________

Man-Bat gazed at Kane for a moment, and the drill man stared back at the caped crusader. Suddenly, in a flash of movement, Man-Bat's hands went for his belt and instantly flicked outwards, four black projectiles flying out at Kane. "Hell no!" Kane roared, battering them away with his drill. 

A moment later, Kane felt a heavy force touch upon his stomach, and flew backwards into a crate. In the time that Kane momentarily blocked his line of sight to deflect the projectiles, the man had apparently managed to close in and kick Kane back with a kick to the chest. "I expected better from the man whose drill will pierce the heavens." He said, his voice deadpan and frank.

" Unbeatable, untouchable, and with no regrets. Never looking back, never wavering..." Slowly, Kane got up, and grabbing his dai nodachi, the blue haired pirate glared at Man-Bat through his orange sunglasses. "You can't win. Not against the Wrecker's will, nor against mine. We will take Koaj back, and if you try and stop us, we'll split this whole fucking place apart." Swinging his blade to the side, his lips tilted up into a smile. He'd been meaning to try this out. 

"We Wreckers are sustained by willpower, even when mocked as reckless or crazy." Kane said, a glint of steel forming around his wrist and continuing upwards. "If there's a wall in our way, we smash it down! If there ain't a path, we carve one ourselves!" The steel continued to twist around Kane's arm, and upwards through the hilt of his nodachi, before finishing at the guard of his sword. "This is a union of FRIENDSHIP! *Heart Combining: HEAVEN PIERCING BLADE!*" The pirate roared, swinging his new weapon to the side, a light blue glow inside his drill. It was a bit heavier than his normal drills, but since he'd handled the Giga Drill Breaker before... well, this was manageable. 

"Are you done yet?" Man-Bat asked, and then before Kane could respond, threw another set of batarangs at his opponent. "That won't fool me twice!" Kane shouted, dodging it this time instead of moving to block it... only to move into a smoke bomb dangling from the bottom of a batarang, causing it to explode in his face and envelop the area in a thick cloud of black smoke. "Shit!" Kane moved to get out, but was quickly punched in the face before he could. Swiping in the direction of the attack, his blade found no target but the emptiness of thin air. The punch was followed by a kick to the back, and to the sides, and a continuous round of punches to the gut before a final kick which sent Kane flying out, coughing.

"What happened to all that tough talk about taking Koaj back, Newman?" Man-Bat asked, emerging from the cloud, his black mantle seemingly melting out from it along with the rest of his dark costume. "Fuck you." Came the response.

"Just give up, Newman. There's no point in this." Man-Bat said, a batarang in hand, ready to throw. "Your friend has chosen this path for herself."

"A man's soul never burns out!" Was Kane's response. "Who the hell do you think I am?!" And with a swoop, Kane swung his arm forward. "Bladed Drill Rush!" Several smaller drills flew towards Man-Bat, each with a small blade on the tip and a small blue glow in the middle.

Diving out of the way, Man-Bat rolled and threw his own round of batarangs at Kane, to which he responded by cutting them clean in half. "Friendship sharpens the soul, and the soul sharpens the blade."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 28, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

Vesper City

Ill Tidings

Broken Bonds

She was banged up and dead tired, still she assumed she was doing far better than how Kai and Sam could be doing with special serving of Mary's homestyle yellow fever. Their conditions should be pretty severe by now, just purely based on what she had infected them with..... Who knows how they were doing after being tossed into hostile territory in that condition.

She had gotten the vial, containing a thick black liquid it seems, and was now heading back to the labyrinth while evading the chaos that had erupted in the city. The battle Mary had orchistrated had spilled out to the streets, The Blackthorne industries goons had believed they had been attacked by a criminal family that had made several failed attempts to run a protection racket on them and rolled out on the thugs in the nearby streets. These thugs had been attracted by the sounds of chaos taking place in the headquarters of their resident pain in the ass and they knew a good opportunity to strike when they saw one.

The end result was a massive clusterfuck, something the Ds of this epic tale were quite familiar with. 

By the time Annie got near the other two that made up this love hate triangle, those two were down and looking distinctly yellow. Their organs were shutting down and the paralyis was setting in, they weren't hard to miss. They were in a large chamber, part of a lobby, which showed signs of a recent collapse with the floor littered by rubble and the ceiling showing a recently made skyroof. Most notable though was the half giant lying on it's back, Boko in it's swordform sticking through it's right eye and the giant's hands and face were showing distinct burn marks that Annie recognized. A certain Kaiser D. Draake had similar ones not too long ago.

She jumped on top of the fleshy mountain that was the giant's corpse and ran over to the chest area Kai and Sam's still forms were. Breathing heavily, as she kneeled down next to them, her clammy fingers reached for the vial as she attempted to open it, give about half to each and hope for the best but it never got to that. 

In the blink of an eye, the vial was taken from her hand before this mysterious thief reappeared on the other side of the two ailing Ds. "I have to apologize my child, I hadn't been completely honest with you." Mary had taken the vial and eyed it carefully. "This is not the cure."

"What!?" Annie's heart sank, she wasn't sure what it was that had gotten to her to that degree. The fact the only mother she had ever known, had lied to her? Or that this cure she had risked her life for, had turned out to be false, and what that would meant for the two intended patients of that cure. 

"But you delivered, and so I will keep up my end of the bargain." She jabbed both Kai and Sam in a similar fashion as she had done to kick start this death race. Almost instantly they showed signs of life, coughing and flailing as if caught in a fever dream but they looked better than they did a moment before.

Mary had moved on already, back to eying the vial as Annie flopped down on her butt and breathed a sigh of relief. She just then realized how tired she felt. The Ex-Admiral ran her finger across the vial, she felt a trace of something familiar but couldn't quite put her finger on it. She moved to uncork the vial, it was then she instantly recognized it. It was the faintest of traces but who better than her to identify it? She was the one that created that virus after all. "Paulsgrave..."

"Paulsgrave?" Sam groaned, in her state on the border between that feverdream and consciousness. 

The scene was rudely interrupted, a heavily sweating and puffing pig looking..... As in some kind of human/pig hybrid, opposed to just ugly and fat on her own merit..... Individual had raced into the the chamber. She had been doing two things, for starters she had been tracking the scent her new enslaver/parole officer had ordered her to chase. A trail that went all the way back to Sun Falls. The second? Well she had been running for her life, as Elle had combined trailing Sue with sweeping the streets of Vesper City and taking down the thugs and goons that were rampaging in them. 

A body that rocketed through the lobby and smashed into a wall, leaving on a bloody pulp was the first sign of the nightmare that was to come. As the sound of heels hitting the stone floor came within earshot, Mary disappeared into the shadows while Annie, the only fully conscious of the three, focused on the hogwoman and the arriving marine captain. Elle was focused on tightening her gloves as she stepped in on the scene, Sue pointing at the giant where she noticed one on of her targets sitting on the top of it's chest and looking straight back at here.

Annie shot one look back, noticing Mary was gone. A bad sign of it's own, together with the aura of this marine that had just stepped in. She didn't hesitate, she turned back to Elle and casually, while knowing Elle wouldn't be able to see it, kicked Kai and Sam down. Causing them to roll down hill to the other side of the giant. Whatever clusterfuck awaited them now, at least those two would be able to escape it probably while Annie would take one for the team.

"So what's a marine captain doing here?" Annie enquired, she had rolled down the giant and had started to slowly but steadily walk towards Elle. Who was still walking towards her direction with conviction. 

"Looking for you, and your friends actually." Elle replied. "Annie D. Clementine, you and those other two Ds are hereby sentenced to death for a long list of crimes, most notable for comitting the massacre at Sun Falls."

Annie was caught by surprise, but recovered quickly. The distance between the two was so close now and the marine seemed only seconds away from making her move. The display of strength earlier, how she sent a grown man flying straight across this massive lobby and into   a wall with enough for to leave only a bloody pulp, showed that she wasn't one to play around with. 

Annie opened her mouth, where her tongue would've been normally was now a minature gun. 

*Bang*

Straight in the forehead, the smirk on Annie's face didn't last long though as Elle never slowed down or showed any signs of speeding up for that matter. As confidently as before, she was closing in on Annie.

"A Lo..." Annie never got to finish her sentence as an explosion seemingly went off. The battered structure seemingly had reached it's limit. It all started to come down on those in the lobby here. In that one moment Elle's eyes had gone drifted away from Annie, to see the situation that was developing above them, had been enough for the girl to somehow completely disappear. "Miss Piggy!" She yelled out furiously at the cowering Sue that was trying to roll up in a fat ball and evade the death trap somehow that was coming down on them.
*
Later*

Kai and Sam had dragged themselves towards the river they had been directed to, the explosions that gone off had caused enough of a distraction that in their sorry state they managed to escape. Towards what was going to be their only hope of escaping this hell hole. A pirate ship hidden beneath the polluded waters the factories here had been using to get rid of their waste. A highway out to the sea. 

With Sam being the only swimmer of the two, Kai was left with Boko while Sam dove down to retrieve their escape vehicle. Below the surface Sam had reached the Bluebox and surfaced the ship, allowing Boko and Kai to join her on the vessel as they hastily made their escape.

*Even later*

They were on hot pursuit of those Ds, the Lady Absolute Justice were trailing the unidenified pirate ship. Sue's tracking had led them to it, Sue was confident the two scent trails she had picked up on Sun Falls were on that ship. And to Elle's surprise just as she thought they had them, again, they caught her by surprise. Again. The massive spiraling waterfall bridge that connected the South Blue to the East Blue could only be safely traversed with a ship outfitted with a Bluebox. Like the Lady Absolute Justice, so as they were narrowing in on the dead end that led to this passageway Elle was expecting to trap them there. Only to witness the speedy ship race up the waterway, somehow this pirate ship had a Bluebox as well. 

*Later, in the East Blue*

"How far away are they by now?" Elle was biting her fingers, it was the only thing keeping her from smashing everything in sight from frustation. 
*
"Eh......I think an hour or so."* slowly the lead the pirate ship had gotten, had started to expand. In particular on the passageway, the sleeker faster pirate ship had gained a lead while the bulky marine ship followed. 
Like this they would never catch up in the open sea.

"Captain." Yuki approached, map in hand. "Judging by this course." She pointed something out on the map. 

"Hmmmm." Where had she last heard of that location. 

"Oh snap." She smiled, breathing a sigh of relief. This was personal, and she felt responsible for the body count these guys had to their names and the fact they were likely to only cause more senseless deaths. But if they were heading there, things would work out fine. 

"Tell the helsman to slow down, and get someone to relay this message to the local marine HQ, I'll need to contact the Psicom officer in charge of this surprise party."


----------



## Vergil (Apr 28, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates. *

Music blasted through the mall and Kagami was getting into a frenzy trying on clothes at a remarkable speed and throwing them into a bag, all the while kicking zombies in the face. There was no reasoning with her since she had been bitten and the crew were just thankful that she was still on their side. The mission to get the zombies had turned into a ridiculous mall brawl.

Teri had her two pistols drawn but was using the back of the blades to incapacitate them, whilst trying to stop the biting. 

“No biting! Bad zombie!” she said as her arm gracefully swept aside a couple of them. “This is endless! Doc, can you do tests on the fly? Because I don’t think they’ll give us time to take them to a lab!”

“RAAAAARGH!” a terrifying roar came from the shop Kagami was in.

“Shit, has she changed…? Prepare yourselves everyone!” Teri said as they earnestly looked to Knoxxy’s Boutique.

“I need new shoes! Get out of my way!” Kagami yelled as she bulldozed her way through the horde, knocking them into the air as if they were balloons.

“Ugh, I don’t know why I even bother.” Teri sighed, but as she did so the earth shook and from the other end of the mass of zombies was another being that was doing the same as Kagami. They were on a collision course with each other. The white haired woman sensed something powerful was on the otherside of the wall of zombies and pulled out Pandora’s Box.

“Iron fist!” she yelled out as the box wrapped around her slender arm and formed a giant metal boxing glove. She landed a massive punch as her opponent did the same to her, the resulting shockwave flooring the undead that were around them.

Before her was the muscle bound hulking mass of flesh that had bitten her. 

“Get out of my head! I will kill you!!” the Tank roared.

“Get out of my way! I need shoes!” Kagami roared back as they both got up to their feet. Though it was slow, the Tank’s wound from Kagami’s punch was slowly regenerating, as was Kagami’s wound.

“I think deadly force is ok with those guys right?” What the hell is that? Teri said pointing to the Tank as she looked at Sophia, who nodded quickly.

“The marine crew I was telling you about; looks like they’re here.” Sophia said noticing the faster moving shadows across the mall. “The regeneration is a new thing. Looks like they have special abilities.”

“Great. Well I’m not going to try and spare them. Marines are a pain in the ass enough when they’re not infected with a zombie vir…”

“GYAAAAH!” a hoarse yell came from above Teri who suddenly found herself wrapped in a slimy, wet tongue protruding from a zombie from the ceiling. Teri yelped as she was suddenly pulled up by her throat, her legs dangling helplessly as they left the ground. 

Her body collided and was lodged between two metal beams, the life slowly being choked out of her. During the entire time the only thing she could think about was just how gross the tongue was and that it was the first boy that had ever put a tongue to her body. 

“That’s….just…sad…” she gasped.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 28, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates.*

Marco Melon

The mad doctor tried to hold in his laughter, "Ah, It's like a true horror movie unfolding." He smirked, but there was little time for that. "You all are kind of taking your sweet time though aren't you? I can't very well make a cure at this rate." He called out over the Denden mushi's. "Come on then! Fight hard! and Sophia, Show a little leg, maybe one of the zombies will use his tongue on you! Shashashashasha!" Marco liked to think of himself as a comedian, though he was not a very good one.

"Marco!" Sophia calls out as one of the zombies faces the room Marco was in and crouches low to the ground. "Eh? Have no fear Sophia! This glass is super thick! No zombie can break through, besides maybe the Goliath that is keeping the other young woman busy."  Marco waved his hand at Sophia, The hooded zombie then leaped forward at amazing speed, smashing through the glass and tackling the doctor to the ground. 

"Ah... I seemed to have made a miscalculation..." He blinked, avoiding the biting and gnashing teeth of the zombie before him. "Alright, hear me out here mister zombie. "Graaaaaaaaaaaah!" The high pitched squeal rang in Marco's ears, causing even the Den Den mushi to cringe with pain as it echoed through the mall. "Nnngh... I see... you're not one for reason...." Marco throws the zombie marine to the ground and leaps out of the broken glass. 

"I don't have time for this, I need to find a cure..." Marco reaches into his coat and pulls out a handful of needles. "Marines or not, I will not let a single man, woman or child die!" He shouts, turning to prepare his assault on the hooded marine, but all he found was a group of zombies. "Eh? where did he go...?" 

Marco started to step backward. "Come on, I know you're out here..." He readied the needles, "This will not be fun..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 29, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums]​
[Wagons EAST!, West Blue]

_  “We didn’t know at first, but Nicole survived the massacre on Three Point Island. It was the Ravenbeard’s first steps into the Grand Line and perhaps their most violent incursion into new territory ever. I don’t know what the Admiral, then, wanted with her at the time or what questions he had for her. We were only told that she may hold important information about the former Warlord. 

We were never warned that she may be that dangerous son. So if you intend to track her down merely know this. She may not be the woman that you once knew.”_ 

Cyrus leaned against the railing of the ship, his gaze fixed on the sea as it rolled by. A droll look clung to his features while he lost in thought rubbed, with his fingers, the railing on which he leaned. 

“So have you figured out where you want me to take you?”

Cyrus gnawed on his lips as he looked blankly to the water, Simons’ question didn’t even register on his radar. His thoughts were back on that day. It seemed like years ago now. But it was less than a week in hindsight. Things were going so well for the whole crew, Zidane was looking forward to having Cyrus as a member of the crew and the Hare-man was going to return the love that Rebecca had for him and ask her to be his. That was until… Cyrus couldn’t’ quite recall, all he really remembered was the sound of mechanical whirling. Then darkness followed by the most unholy explosion that he’d ever heard or felt. 

-tap-tap-tap-

-skint!-

“Sorry, sorry!” Simons yells the bite of that golden blade just under his chin. Cyrus quickly sweat drops as he pulled the blade away,  “Su-sorry Simons.” Cyrus offers very quickly sheathing the blade,  “But you cannot imagine the past month I’ve had.”, “I can only imagine… so, have you decided where you want me to drop you off at?” is again asked Cyrus only turns his gaze back to the sea. “Not again…” Cyrus shook his head,  “Before I ended up on Hog Island, I was in the East Blue on a small island called New Lemming.” Cyrus states his eyes never falling from the horizon as the seas gently rolled beneath the ship. “The East Blue?  Tell me, how is it possible that you are here now.” Simons states, he heard that the last time Cyrus was seen was indeed in the East Blue. But there are few ways outside ‘acts of Oda’ that could pull that off, in getting him here. Cyrus shrugged his shoulders, his left hand resting on the handle of that sword,  “All I recall of that fateful trip is a body shaking explosion, the next thing I remember is being slapped awake by O’Malley.” is given in return. 

Simons scratched his head, what type of weapon or bomb could attain that result and not kill someone? What was this Cyrus? First falling from the sky and then not only did he go toe to toe with O’Malley. He more or less beat the Hog-man. Then there was the matter of that Rankyaku. Where did such a lowly ‘pirate’ pick up on a technique like that? Cyrus sighed as he turned back to Simons,  “I was planning on asking Rebecca to marry me, but then that happened and now I’m here.” is added with a sense of regret. “…” Simons didn’t quite know what to say, so he turned his gaze back to the sea and an awkward silence fell over the two while a handful of Marines sailed them aimlessly.  “I think I’ve decided what I want to do.” Cyrus states breaking the silence, “Oh? And what is that Mr. Cyrus T. Cross?” Simons asks.  “My mother discarded me years ago and abandoned me and father. He killed himself because of it; I want to go back to Rebecca. Can you take me to the East Blue?” is the question posed.

“Wish I could.” He replied, “But we have rules, the passages from Blue to Blue won’t allow this vessel to pass and it wouldn’t survive a trip up Reverse Mountain.” is added, a long look falling about the Marine’s face. Cyrus pondered the answer and turned to the sea as well,  “What about going through the Calm Belt?” is asked. Simons smiled, this one was perceptive. “If we could, this vessel is meant to stay in one Blue, so it wasn’t outfitted with a Seastone lining. Going through the Calm Belt would be suicide with all the Seakings.” Is the reply given and Cyrus feared so. O’Malley indirectly hinted at that with his story. Sullen Cyrus slumps over the railing a long sad sigh escaping his lips, “Fear not, Seven Sectors should be able to get you to the East Blue, bartering there isn’t hard. Unless you’re in Sector 5.” Simons states. Cyrus slightly perked up, but not enough to make him smile;  “Fine >.<” 

[Sector 1 Slums; Seven Sectors Island ]

 “Eh hehehehehehehe!” a man in a strange hat burst into a lowly light room, a single barrel pump shot gun slapped over one shoulder and a wanted poster in the other hand. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Krammer Krudd
Bounty Hunter O Successful Hunts​



The man’s shotgun goes off as he dropped it,  “What in the tarnation you stupid ball headed IDIOT!” a short red head yells his large mustache flailing with each word bitten. From beneath an eye mask his light blues burned a hole straight through Krudd. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yellowstone Zip 
Bounty Hunter 0 Successful Hunts​



 “You discharged a fiery arm in our base you low down coyot’!” the man yells pulling two revolvers firing off rounds at the taller man’s feet.  “Dance varmint!” he adds pulling the triggers until both guns were empty.  “Sorry boss!” Krudd cries as he dropped the poster and coward.  “Wats this?” Zip asks picking it up. ‘Cyrus T. Cross – 20 Beli, Wanted for stealing carrots and other vegetables.  “Tarnation! 20 whole Beli!” Zip exclaims. Krudd, not too bright, shakes his head,  “Yeah, and guess what boss. That wabbit is here!” Krudd exclaims happily both hands rubbing together.  “Is that so? Let’s have a round up.” Zip says with a vile grin. 

[At Sector 1 Docks]

“Well, this is where we part ways Cyrus, good luck bartering.” Simons yells tossing a purse of Beli to the Hare-man. Cyrus waves back thanking him for the money, but still he wouldn’t be happy until he got back to Rebecca and the Wrecking Crew. 

[Lougetown]

_ “We’re moving, get to Zidane.”_ 

Trixie nodded at the command, that wasn’t too hard. She had been watching the whole time. Zidane was impressive. Not only did he scare Vikki off, but he beat both Guan and Titan, though it seemed that the cost of his own body was the price he had to pay. What would he become if not snuffed out? Trixie grinned, this new age of Piracy was even more exciting than when she and Doc was roaming the seas as Pirates those many years ago. She pulled that large meat cleaver and gently fell by the leader of the band of Pirates,  “Don’t know about her honey.” she states with a wink and a blown kiss.  “But I’m far more dangerous than everyone here comined.” she states. 

Her large cleaver slumped over the leader’s right shoulder as he cut a glance to her, “Bollocks” he grunts, but as he spit that little bit out over half of the men with him fell in pools of their own blood. The edge of her sword showed just a small glint of blood as a dark smile crept over her face.  “You call me a liar again and I’ll pull your guts through your mouth.” ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Big Fish in a Small Pond*​
Captain Tommy Jamie Earl "Hook" Jones Lee stroked his goatee as he viewed Loguetown. Why pay for what he could take by force? The pirates that attempted to flee, he sank with ease using the fleet of warships accompanying him. Drawing his sword he aimed it at Loguetown and grinned a devilish sneer, saying, "We shall show these peaceful little cowards in East Blue the might of the Hook Pirates!"

Meanwhile Zy was rescued by an unknown stranger. Well, maybe. She just displayed either some monstrous talent or devilish ability. Either way he could only grin in appreciation. "I'd thank you but you know, moving an' all is a bit of an issue."

"She's amazing," Havok half sang. Apparently he fell for women easily. First Veronica and now this dangerous lady. "I'm Havok, soon to be the greatest fisherman in the world! I will be the sailor to capture the legendary Leviathan!"

"Eh..?" Zy glanced in the direction of the sea and noticed an enormous white hook encased in black that signaled to the world that legit piracy was approaching.

"Captain Hook! I've heard of him! He's a really powerful pirate isn't he!? What's he doing here? Oh, wait. Hmm should we run?" Havok wondered aloud.

Zy roughly snatched Havok's sleeve, dashing ahead as he grumbled, "Stop thinking and move!" After taking a few quick steps he said to Trixie, "Er, thanks for the help."

"Zidane K. Roberts?! Get him!" A marine shouted. Whistles were blown, signaling for other marines to join in the chase. 

Zy's arms flailed and he ran for his life. Havok also ran, looking ahead as he did. Hook's rapier pointed in the direction of Loguetown's pier and cannons were fired that recklessly blasted the landing zone apart.

"Gah!" Zy stumbled before he was sent flying when a building beside him was completely burst apart from one of the explosive cannon balls.

Blown into the air Zy grimaced when his body smacked off of a building. Tumbling after his disorienting trip Zy attempted to stagger away but crashed into a few stacked barrels. He was too dizzy to continue thinking, much less flee. The fallen captain dropped onto his hands and knees to attempt to recover.

All around him a second round of cannon fire rocked the area. He ducked as buildings were destroyed. It was as if a small scale war had erupted. Havok was unconscious up ahead, the image of it enough to give him the will power to attempt to run. 

Trixie took the pirates by the shirt and escaped with them right before they could get annihilated by Hook's warships. While they fled the scene Amanda attacked Veronica, kicking the girl into an alley.

"Oh no you don't!" Amanda snapped. Vikki had failed to escape, but she knew a good offer when she saw one. A quick alliance was formed when the revolutionary group realized that there would be no easily way out of Loguetown. There was no way out, and suddenly there were marines everywhere. Ones of surprisingly high rank. This was some type of trap.

Zy spotted Mortimer and Koaj slipping off and requested for Trixie to drop him off there. He wasn't sure why she was helping them but he could only imagine it was a connection yet again. Luck had saved his bacon, but Zy was glad that he was at least well on his way to some true oomph. Now he had other issues to deal with ... 

*"We're being followed. Koaj, go ahead of me. The bomb to destroy Loguetown is already set up. Take Dr. Bison to the ship. We have approximately thirty minutes to get the group out of Loguetown."*

"Shit... I thought we were just shaking things up and taking the android? What's this about destroying the island?" Koaj asked in disbelief. She couldn't go through with murdering her old crew!

*"He's coming. Go. I'll hold him back. I can always fly to the ship if need be."* Mortimer insisted.

Koaj bit back a rude comment. Fuck. Her time would be better spent warning the crew to escape. She turned to go and yelled, "Get the fuck off of this island pronto, Beam-Butt! There's nothing left here for you!"

She took off as Zy shouted, "Koaj, wait!" He prepared to pursue her but a punch to the chest knocked the wind out of him and sent him barreling into a closed shop, the injured wall showing several clothing racks full of designer wear.

*"You're a fool for interfering in our plans, Zidane Roberts. Do you even realize how much things are changing? The World Government is abusing authority. What is wrong? What is wrong? We are heading straight towards a totalitarian world! The few should never have such power over the many. Such influence. Can you really not see that there is nothing wrong with this? We fight for the true nature of man to remain. Freedom. You should be joining us."* Mortimer explained the method behind his madness.

Lifting a hand first, Zy calmly said, "Thanks for the offer but I'll pass. I never was one much for politics, mate." A beam flew for Mortimer's head, which the vampire bat in human form calmly swatted aside. *"Is that so? Then I'll make you understand."*


*Meanwhile with Manni's group...*


"Guys!" Koaj shouted as she arrived at the tavern right as they were exiting it. She could sense anyone she once did blood work on over a large distance, but she had to concentrate to do so. The further away she was the fainter the signal got. 

"You bitch!" Rebecca snapped, rolling a sleeve up after. She was going to beat the shit out of the traitor!

"Ugh, shut the fuck up for a moment! If you really want to do this there'll be time for that later. Right now you guys need to focus on getting out of here. The island is going to blow up at any moment."

"What? Loguetown...? How? *Why*?!" Manni shouted, alarmed at the news. Something like this would turn East Blue into a fucking warzone!

"To the ship!" Bazoo cried, his paw and furry arm raised and waving. 

"Not such a good idea. Your ship is destroyed. Along with the ships of several other pirates." Trixie informed them. Doc and his crew managed to get theirs out of there, but Hook's assault was devastating.

"We're doomed!" Jamal screamed, sobbing after.

"We're doomed?! No! Where's Zidane?! Someone do something!" Alexia panicked. "I need to get out of here!"

Dodo shook his little head in disappointment, talons holding up a messily scribbled sign that read,

*[ We can't just abandon the people here! ]​*
Sign flip.

*[ What if it was you?! ]​*
"That's crazy... and for all we know there could be more than one bomb... Ugh, this is crazy. What do you think we should do, Doc?" Manni asked him with a frown. 

Only Doc and Trixie knew the truth. The bombing wasn't the only issue facing Loguetown. Hook was also there and attacking with a full force strike on the island.

"Wow, and here I thought we'd be able to arrive there safely brother!" Pop shouted as he headed towards the island in their new airship.

"It was excellent thinking ahead on my part wouldn't you say? This won't be nearly as amazing as the last one, but it'll be enough to help. I figured a spare ship for emergencies would be beneficial, now it seems this may need to become their man source of transportation!"

High in the sky the Right Bros. closed in on the currently hectic Loguetown.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​

*Continued Post*​
*Back with Zy and Mortimer...*

"Bimu Bimu Whip! Double Slash! Hulk Fist! Uppercut! Hurricane Kick! Lance! Drill!" Zy shouted as he wildly attacked Mortimer in quick melee attack succession.

Mortimer avoided Zidane's wild attacks with practiced ease. He'd been in more fights than he could remember, which included fights on the Grand Line. Some punk kid from East Blue wouldn't be able to touch him with these amateurish attacks. *"What's your goal? Do you even have one? Pirates these days are so empty minded..."*

Zy was panting and beginning to realize how outclassed he was. Titan was mighty, massive, and highly durable... but this guy was far stronger and faster than the bloated tyrant. Freakishly faster. Slipping into a plucky and loose fighting stance first Zy then grinned as he said, "To claim my rightful throne as the pirate's sexy emperor, and to do whatever in the fuck I please after it. I don't wanna be tied down by the world and a bunch of woes and shit like that. Sorry mate, not my style. I try to mind my own business."

Mortimer scoffed at his young opponent's juvenile reply and then shouted, *"Dracula's Blade!"* Something resembling a double Rankyaku slit Zy's chest open with two neatly parallel slashes that sent the rookie flying into and through a wall. Dust came from the mouth of the opening as tiny stones crumbled quietly onto the road following the pirate's noisy departure.

*"Do you actually think you can face me with such flimsy conviction? It isn't just the appearance that's childlike I see. You really are nothing but a child,"* Mortimer insulted the now silent pirate. 

He appeared in the darkness of the store Zy sat in with his head bowed using speed so extreme he appeared to Zy's eyes that he chose to teleport to the next spot. *"It is a pity to think men now venture into the sea that can't even comprehend the big picture. Do you think brute strength equates true freedom? Freedom for who? Yourself? That sort of selfishness won't last. Someday someone powerful enough will appear that can and will crush you along with everything and everyone you hold dear."*

"Fuck you, I don't give a shit about your know-it-all rambling," Zy spat out blood as he stood. "If you want to fight, then let's fight!"

Sprinting into a wild series of attacks, Zy missed each time and was rewarded with a brutal pummeling courtesy of Mortimer's exceptional training. A knee to the stomach, an elbow across the forehead, and a kick to the throat sent Zy's back bouncing off of the road. *"Face it, child. You aren't ready for me. You aren't ready for the Grand Line. Most importantly? You surely aren't ready to call yourself the King of the Pirates.*

"Now that's where I have to disagree with you mate," Zy said while panting and sweating as a smirk rose.

*"Oh?"*

Zy suddenly brightened the dark walkway with a faint blue aura as his magenta iris were replaced with shining neon blue that glowed brightly in his eyes. "I'm gonna kick your ass. I'm gonna enter the Grand Line. Most importantly, I won't rest until the throne will belong to the Roberts clan and Jake Seagull is redeemed."

*"Such empty words. The world isn't some big brawl or a dick measuring contest. It is about people. People that live and die unable to do anything but wait to see the direction that the powers that be will take them. A brat that doesn't understand true pain or loss should just run home instead of playing pirate!"* 

"Bitch, who's playing?!" Zy snarled as he flickered out of sight, a fist bashing in Mortimer's perplexed face. The hooded villain barreled along the dusty road until his back shattered the window showcasing the lovely( cheap ) wares of Warcello. 

Zy's body twitched, but he held a neutral expression. He couldn't help Koaj if this bastard was alive. Sacrificing himself for other people? _Well shit, Havok... it looks like your idiocy is rubbing off on me._

Popping his jaw as he exited the store Mortimer actually looked impressed. His boots crushed shards of glass as Mortimer stepped outside again to stand off with Zy as a cool breeze licked at the combatant's faces. *"Not bad, Zidane Roberts. It would seem I've underestimated you. All the more reason you should join me, though, is it not? What happens if the second revolution should fail? Have you even considered the consequence of defeating me here and now?"*

When Zy's resolve visibly weakened Mortimer knew he had him. The taller youth took a step towards Zy and continued explaining himself. *"Think outside of your crew for a moment. Pay attention to the World Government, Roberts. They are gaining an increasing amount of power. The Yonkou are separate forces divided in power. That means soon there will be nothing to stand in their way as they begin taking them down the emperors of the sea one by one. This strict new world has even reached the blues. Soon nowhere will be safe for free thinkers. All will be a part of the system, and when that happens what do you think pursuing your own interests will be called? Treason. What about speaking or standing against the interests of selfish men? A crime. The new price of freedom? Death. You're chasing an empty dream Zidane Roberts. Pirate King? That is soon to become a meaningless title. The freedom you're chasing so dearly will mean nothing when this age of piracy ends."* 

Zy appeared to be shaken as he considered Mortimer's words. "Impossible... there's... there are the Shikabukai..." 

*"Those criminals? They'll be dealt with when they are no longer obstacles. I'll tell you what's on the horizon. A single ruler of this One World Government. When that happens I can assure you that everything you're fighting for will mean nothing. Again, Zidane. Join me."* Mortimer offered a hand. *Together we can help make things right. We can keep the government on their toes, and overthrow it. Any world would be better than the world they're trying to enforce."*

"..." Zy shut his eyes, considered his words, and then slowly opened them. Powering up again, his eyes flashed blue. "By what? Destroying things? Places? That won't change anything either. I don't agree with the government but complete lawlessness isn't the answer either. You're after the latter, aren't you? If so, no dice man. I'll choose my own path."

*"A poor choice."* Mortimer bitterly spat back. He then began transforming, wings sprouting and fur covering him as he grinned evilly. *"You won't be able to sit on the fence forever. You easygoing pirates will have to choose a side eventually. There will either be no government, a new government, or a totalitarian nightmare. This future war will decide it all. You think you can pick another option so easily? Very well. Come, Zy. Tell me your answer! What's the solution, boy?! How will you satisfy the fury of these warring enemies?!"*

"Wait, what? Sorry, can you repeat that? I'm afraid that hideous new face of yours was a bit distracting." Zy taunted him.

*"Brat! You don't know a fucking thing! This world is heading towards oppression! I cannot afford to waste these scarce moments we have left on some purposeless pirate!"*

"Blah, blah, blah. Enough! I'm sick of your whiny rambling. I don't give a damn what's going on with Triple Gut McGee and Murder Inc! I'm just here to get my friend back! If you're so fucking scared of the Oda damned government then shut the fuck up and let the big boys handle it." A sphere of light surrounded Zy's fist and he snarled as he said, "You can bet when I'm King I'll make those bitches settle down you fugly bat."

*"We're finished talking. It looks like I'll have to beat some sense into you!"* Mortimer shrieked before disappearing, nothing but a rush of wind in his wake.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 29, 2013)

*Loguetown*​
*Continued Post*​
Zy repeatedly dodged it, his eyes maintaining that eerie glow and faint blue aura as he appeared all over the place with Mortimer chasing and attacking him ferociously. Zy performed a backflip and two beams extending a short range only to catch and wrap up Zy's stunned target. "Bimu Bimu no..." 












*Mallet!*​
Mortimer's world became stomach churning rotations and blurry scenery as he whirled wildly in Zy's attack until his head smacked roughly off of the ground. 

Neck and head throbbing in pain Mortimer swooped into the air, lifted a foot, and shot down straight to stomp at Zidane's head. The pirate flipped backwards and the ground split in a clear linear path that stalked the tumbling acrobat. Mortimer stalked him unleashing powerful blades of compressed air that chopped neatly through buildings. Each one missed the ridiculously fast Zy, who appeared to be one step ahead of Mortimer each time.

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy announced when suddenly appearing back to back with Mortimer out of nowhere.

Enraged, Mortimer attempted to back hand him but Zy disappeared and slapped the ever loving shit out of the hideous beast with the back of his hand. 

*"Pimp Slap!"*

Insulted more than hurt, Mortimer couldn't resist the force of the attack and his zipping body popped off harshly of the ground as if he'd been swatted away like a fly. Regaining his balance the man landed on the nearest roof in a crouch and exhaled shakily. "You're pretty dangerous. It's amazing that you are able to hold your own against me. I hate to make the same request, but... join me. A talent like yours shouldn't be wasted. Even if you win this battle you will still die."

"Fuck you," Zy snapped. He was panting and sweating heavily now. His body couldn't keep up with the power up. Still, he couldn't afford to stop now. If he collapsed he'd lose Koaj, possibly his crew, and who knows what else. No, he swore he'd get stronger. As his heart twitched from abuse Zy grimaced and then grinned. _Go big or go home._

*"You had your chance to surrender."* Mortimer warned, before his skin went gray. He roared out an unholy battle cry as his monster point activated, his eyes an eerie crimson glow. "Now then, let's destroy each other properly... shall we? Zidane Roberts."

"I accept, monster. Bring your ugly ass over here and do a little dance with the beautiful prince," Zy taunted him. 

Zy disappeared first and Mortimer did a split second later. The reverberating clashes of powerful blows being blocked could be heard as the two danced along the block at flashing speeds. If one blinked they might miss the speedy bout. 

Zy performed a flip as a rectangular beam solidified around his head while he shouted, "Bimu Bimu no... Hammer!" Mortimer narrowly dodged it as Zy headbutted a building instead of the swiftly moving vampire, downing half of a wall as stone rocketed through the closed bread shop.

Mortimer kicked Zy's back with enough force to nearly break his spine as Zy's body crashed through building after building until he rolled rapidly across town square. Mortimer descended in time to nearly stomp Zy's skull in, but missed as the pirate with hypnotically glowing blue eyes disappeared.

Mortimer felt a hard kick across the back of his head send him chest first against the wide open battle ground, the wind knocked over the cold blooded killer. Mortimer blocked the second kick that was launched at him as if a soccer player with something to prove mistook his head for the ball. Clutching the bone snapping kick, Mortimer chomped down, fangs sinking into Zy's side.

"Ngh!" Zy screamed as his blood was rapidly drained. He jabbed a finger in Mortimer's eye which resulted in his captor roaring in agony before biting down harder in an attempt to crush the bone. Zy nearly passed out from the shock of pain that ran through him, but he lifted a fist high in the air and shouted, "Bimu Bimu no...!"

That linear beam didn't come slamming down faster than his reezaa beam, but it definitely struck down with greater authority. 

_*BOOM!*_

*"BOLT!"*​
The entire area quaked from the force of Zy's most destructive beam attack. Marines stumbled and the very place that Gol D. Roger was executed at shook mightily as a cloud of dust flew in every direction.


As devastating as it sounded and looked, the attack felt like having a giant metal stick forcefully plunged into your back. Mortimer threw his head back, eyes going completely blank for a moment as he lost consciousness. There was only a dull red glow in their hateful depths. In the middle of his fall Mortimer vanished only to land on his feet a second later in a slouched over position.

Panting with a fist to his mouth Zy whispered, "What? He tanked that? That's impossible..."

Mortimer shot at Zidane to unleash kicks that even if dodged cut deep into the speedy pirate's body. The attacks were too wide for Zy to escape, and it was all the pirate could do to lean to avoid the wind that cut through flesh and bone. 

Retreating for now, Zy could hear Mortimer flying after him through the roads of Loguetown. Impressive parkour kept Zy one step ahead of his target, leaving Mortimer destroying anything but the nimble pirate. Mortimer's rage reached a blood boiling peak as he caught Zy's shoulders in a bone crushing grip. "No more running!"

"Hi bitch!" Zy's head was covered in that rectangular beam 'helmet' again, which he bashed Mortimer's face with. The first strike sent Mortimer staggering, but he flew forward with unrelenting tenacity, biting hard into Zy's neck. Zy grunted as he felt the blood being drained from him again. Entirely felt cold...

"B...Bakudan..."

Mortimer looked down in time to see one of the beams actually explode. Zy went flying against one side of an alley and Mortimer bounced off of the other. Both combatants crashed onto the empty walkway apparently in immense pain. Neither seemed able to move, much less continue fighting.

"Why? Why bother to go so far for her...? You don't even know her! Her family died at the hands of the World Government! This is the path she has chosen to redeem! Don't interfere!" Inhaling deeply, his jaws lowered as he prepared to unleash his most powerful attack. With a leg lifting he grinned evilly and said, "As much as I hate to end the career of such a promising talent it looks like I'll have to chop you apart and feast on your innards!"












"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy replied, his eyes still glowing as several organs threatened to burst apart, muscles tightening.

*"Dracula's Fangs!"*

*"BEAM GATTLING GUN!"*

Mortimer's eyes widened as countless beams not only nailed him to the wall, but hammered him into and through it while continually burning him viciously. Mortimer felt his mind slowly going blank as he wondered how someone could push so hard for such a simplistic goal. It boggled his mind, and yet... it was refreshing. For everything to be so fucking simple. Maybe he was making it all to be too complicated? Maybe he wasn't? Right or wrong was never easy in the first place. He was always stuck in that torturous gray area...

_Show me then... how far your childish simplicity can take you... in a world full of wicked men with the minds and powers of devils...

Where in the hell is Koaj? I would've easily won if she was here. 

Oh well...

Fuck it.

Good game, Zidane Roberts._

Zy fell onto his butt as thunder boomed overhead. A few of the pirate's internal organs were badly damaged and his chaotically rumbling interior was ready to burst apart. Zy winced and twitched each time his body shook before tensing up as the alarmingly intense pain settled throughout his entire body. Sadly he was too fatigued to even manage a scream. Storm clouds left rain pouring from overhead on the dying pirate. There he sat in the wreckage produced by his own two hands, soaked purple bangs matted to his face.

Approaching footsteps made Zy sluggishly glance over. Who could it be? Marines? Pirates? Oh well. It didn't matter. This guy was definitely not a regular to East Blue. Zy had met his match. It took everything he had and about two hundred percent more to knock the stubborn bastard out...

"Sigh. Where in the hell would you be without me?" Koaj muttered with a click of her tongue as she knelt by Zy's side. Placing her fingertips on his shoulder first, she started mending the injuries with the growth in her abilities.

"What...? You..."

"What? You became a stronger fighter, I became a stronger healer. Mortimer is definitely stronger than you think. He's quite the reputation in the Grand Line. What? I'm more surprised than you are. I guess you're stronger than you think... or you've made a hell of a technique for yourself. For you to have defeated him is nothing short of a miracle. Now shut up and let me do my damned job. As always you're a fuckin' mess, Roberts."

"Heh, does that mean you're back?" Zy drowsily questioned her.

"For now," Koaj managed. "I've got a score to settle when we reach the New World. I've decided to go on a different path than the one Anarchy is taking." She opened her mouth to say more, but felt a sudden weight on her shoulder as Zy collapsed against her. She teared up, and then tucked a hand on Zy's head. They'd die together when the bombs went off, but... it was the least she could do. If only she had found him sooner...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Continued Post*​
*Rebecca and Manni's group...*


"I found one!" Rebecca shouted, reaching for a bomb that was larger than her entire body. Manni's hand swatted it as she glared at her big sister. What was she planning? To just chuck the damned thing and hope for the best?!

"Jeez, what's wrong with you sis'?! Get your head in the game! Anyway, according to Doc's intel there are two more out there. Plus we need to figure out how to shut this stupid thing down. Shit, shit, shit... what do I do?"

Rebecca grabbed the girl by the back of her shirt, a promise of the thrashing of the child's life ready to be delivered if she didn't rethink the words delivered by that disrespectful tongue of hers.

"Sorry, sorry~!"

Dewitt pushed the girl's out of his way to fall upon his knees and expertly defuse it. "Move aside! You're in the way of science! Honestly, all of the females in the world are so stewpid."

Rebecca and Manni stared at the red haired newcomer in a mixture of outrage and disbelief. Once the scientist was done he immediately got beaten to a pulp and was left to twitch at their feet...

"Anyway, I don't know who Captain Sexist is over here but that's one down... Now we just need to hope Bazoo and Doc get just as lucky..."


*Meanwhile, with Bazoo...*


"We're doomed!" Jamal wailed.

"Doomed!" Bazoo agreed.

"I'll just cut it apart or something." Tengu offered.

"NO!" Jamal and Bazoo screamed in unison.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 29, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Driller
East Blue

_________

Charging again, Kane leaped up and slashed downwards, crashing the blade and drill against the ground in a large explosion of smoke and debris as Man Bat leaped out of the way. "Stay..." Kane swooped his sword across and slashed horizontally, but the bat just moved out of the way again. "*STILL!*" Kane shouted in frustration as his next attack mixed as well. Acrobatically, Man-Bat ran and leaped behind him, using his shoulder as momentary leverage, and just as Kane turned around, he was met with his mantle, momentarily stunned by the quick movement and darkness of his cape. Then he felt a powerful impact as two fists connected with his ribs again, forcing him to slide backwards. A familiar beeping noise is heard on his chest, and before Kane could process what it was, something on Kane's chest explodes, sending him flying backwards.

"_friend put sticky grenades on my chest when he attacked me..._" Kane grunted, getting up. It hurt, but this wasn't nearly as bad as what he felt against Tyrant. Before, he felt like he was going to die. Now, it was just a dull pain.

"You're surprisingly durable, aren't you?" Man-Bat arched an eyebrow under his mask, and an arm shot out, a grappling gun in his hand. A rope and grapple is shot at Kane, but before it could connect and tie him, the rope was cut across as the pirate sliced it with his sword. "That isn't going to work on me."

[*MOTIF MUSIC*]

"Though... nothing I'm using is working on him either." Kane muttered. He needed something bigger if he wanted to catch him. This guy was far too agile and skilled to just be caught with random slashing. As good as he was, he wasn't _that_ good. Last time he tried it, the attack nearly went out of control, and it was pretty tiring... draining, even. But this time, he was stronger. And he couldn't afford to fail here. Removing the drill and the sword from his arm, Kane took a deep breath and then clapped his palms together, concentrating. His specialty had always been on just normal, cylinder shaped drills which could only spin. What he was attempting to do here was on a different scale. Sharpening his concentration like a knife, Kane focused on the target of his attack.

Man-Bat.

"*Drill...*" The two hands moved away from each other, and directed themselves in the direction of Man-Bat. His concentration was about to break, and he could almost feel his energy feeling drained..."*RAIN!*" He roared, and from his back, several thin tendrils shot out, before extending and flying towards Man-Bat, whose eyes narrowed and jumped away as one tendril after another shot at him, razing the ground as they attempted to lance through him until each drill was stuck within the ground. By the time the attack had finished, the entire ground was practically ripped apart by the attack, piles of debris forming around where the drills had struck.

"Not very accurate, is it?" Man-Bat smirked beneath his mask. 

"Not quite..." Kane smirked, panting slowly, before raising his hands. "Drill Forest." Is muttered, as the underground tendrils instantly shoot up, enveloping the immediate area with trees of long drills, tearing apart the ground even further. Just before he could get lanced by one, Man Bat jumped from his spot, getting away with only a graze on his leg. "Try agai-" Before he could finish his sentence, another drill tendrill formed from one of the trees and lanced through his chest. "*Blossom.*" Kane muttered, closing his hand and balling it into a fist.

"To think I'd let myself get caught in this kind of attack..." Man-Bat muttered, looking down at the drill, which had been stained a bright crimson. Looking down at Kane, Man-Bat narrowed his eyes. "You realize that you've nearly destroyed the entire area, right? Your crew isn't going to be let off easily for this." He said, barely able to keep his voice steady. 

"W-who the hell do you think I am?" Kane asked, glaring at Man-Bat. "I'm Kane Newman. To cause chaos and damage without caring for the aftershocks of what we do... that's how the Wreckers roll." He said, before a smirk is formed on his face. "Besides, I said I''d split this place apart, didn't I?"

"H-heh." Man-Bat coughed, spluttering blood over his gloved hand. "Stop acting tough. I can see you're exhausted." 

"I'm doing... better than you... though." Kane replied, and then his vision of the world flipped upside down, as he fell backwards, collapsing from fatigue. "I'm gonna have to leave this to you... Zidane." Is muttered, as the blue haired pirate falls backward, unconscious.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 29, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue|*

*Fruity Hills*​
*Arrest that man!*​
Ryu made it to the tall castle that the ruler of this island commanded his obedient minions from. He approached it and paused to blink curiously. What in the hell were they doing? "Aren't they cold?"

"What? Don't judge me. These snow cones are delicious," said the guard on the left while shamefully licking the fruity ice in a cone. 

"I know, right? Don't stare at us." The second guard snapped before licking at his snow cone desperately.

Ryu stared at the for a moment before instinctively shuddering. "Well, whatever. I'm looking for a friend." Ryu held up a map he scribbled with a marker from one of the villagers he assisted. "She needs my help. You understand, right? I want your King to put out a missing lady report. This is important." 

"A missing... lady report?" The laughing okama swatted Ryu's butt. "What's in it for me, handsome~?"

"What the hell!?" Ryu blurted, leaping into a fighting stance. "Do you want to die, bitch?!"

"You can kill me anytime tough guy," the second guard's deep pitched voice cooed.

"That's it," Ryu muttered. He leaped into the air and whirled once. His lethal attack speed resulted in him blasting the guard's in opposite directions. Panting, he placed a trembling hand to his chest as if traumatized. "B-breast... I have to find a breast... hang in there Salamander..."

Walking around inside he realized that the servants were all women and the men were guards and higher positions. All of them were visibly flamboyant homosexuals. That wasn't the worst of it, though. The women were being degraded. Forced to crawl on their hands and knees as they cleaned while being treated with about as much respect as a household pet. 

"What, is, this, shit...?" Ryu growled out.

One of them pulled Ryu into a room, panting as the man with mascara and fake eyelashes on faced him with a frightened stare. "What are you doing here, cutie-chwan?!"

"I'm Salamander Ryu. I'm searching for a friend. What's going on here? Why are all of the women treated so poorly...?"

"Oh Cutie-Chwan... this island once had no women! None whatsoever! Then... oh... oh boo hoo hoo hoo! Cutie-CHWAN! He turned all of the disobedient men into women! That perverted King made the criminals of this island his nightly playthings!" Warned the okama while gyrating his hips to help with the visual aid.

"Nobody wants to see that shit!" Ryu barked, punching the okama in the stomach.

On his hands and knees for a bit, wheezing, the okama looked up with a teary eyed gaze. "I always wanted to go to the Grand Line... to meet the legendary Okama Queen. Would it not be fitting for I, Swan Prince Tinklebottom to meet him?"

"_Tinklebottom_? You're a sick man. A very, very sick man." Ryu dryly muttered.

"YOU HAVE TO GET OUT OF HERE BEFORE YOU ANGER THE KING YOU BIG SILLY! GO!" Tinklebottom shouted.

"Nah. It's simple enough, right? I just need to not get transformed by that King of yours. I'm not abandoning a friend. Even if she is a mouthy wench with a smaller chest than I personally approve of. She's still a friend." Ryu explained while nodding once and heading off.

"Call me!" Tinklebottom yelled.

"NEVER!" Ryu snapped back.

*Later...*












The throne room began shaking with every loud step someone took. It was the king and he was swinging his giant waist from side to side in a pleased manner. Ryu looked up, a hand groping the massive chest of the Queen of Fruity Hills. The lady passed out from shock minutes ago. 

King Fruit E. Pebbles entered the throne room merrily singing his favorite song. "Na, na, na we're gonna have a good time~"

He met that most infuriating sight his royal eyes ever beheld when he opened them. Someone was squeezing his PUDDING. "Hey, hey, hey...! Get the fuck off of my lady, okay~!?" 

"Stomach Bomb!" King Pebbles disappeared with raw speed, belly smashing the spot Ryu stood prior to his take off.

Flipping backwards several times first, Ryu landed in the center of the throne room in a crouch. "You're challenging me to a fight?! Trust me when I say you do _not_ want to do that! Look, I don't want to fight you! I'm just here to find my friend!"

"Fat Ass Hustle!" King Pebbles shouted before he began dribbling his way after Ryu on his belly fat.

"Those breasts are probably covered in hair! Ain' nobody got time for this!" Ryu blurted, and a mighty snap fist generated a powerful blast that rocketed the king into a wall.

Falling onto his ass after Fruit E. Pebbles grunted in pain, already sweating badly and gasping for air. "Guards! Arrest this guy! He committed two heinous crimes! He was caught fondling the queen and looking better than me!"

Guards surrounded Ryu obediently. Half of them were wielding swords and shields, and the rest had spears aimed at him.

"You asked for it. Flame on!" Ryu blurted, and nothing happened.

"Burn shit!" Ryu commanded, flailing his arms wildly.

"..." The captain of the guard was speechless. He faced the king to ask, "Are you sure he isn't... erm, 'special', my lord?"

"Doesn't matter! Destroy him! I'm the king and more importantly I'm fat, so you'd better do what I say unless you want to be my next victim because I'm not doing it myself you bony little shithead!"

"Attack!"

"Screw the flames," Ryu huffed. Sliding into a fighting stance he grinned excitedly. "Come at me then! I'll teach you assholes to properly respect breasts! I mean, women!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Apr 29, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Hog Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums II]​
[Roshi; Collector of Swords]

Cyrus watched as the ship slowly grew smaller on the horizon, for the first time in a very long time he felt alone. Being a Drifter, he would have thought he’d be used to that sensation and he’d be right if it weren’t for the fact he was enjoying the company of the Wrecking Crew and more importantly Rebecca. Solemn and sullen he turned to the small harbor island and he soon come to realize the state the island was in. From what Simons had told him, this long ago was a thriving center of technology. That was, until greed ultimately undid them, tearing the island apart in the process. Now, much like Sun Falls in the South Blue, the Seven Sectors Island was a refugee camp divided into the haves and have not’s, only here the social classes weren’t divided with walls but water. The outer ring fragments of land were poor and as you drifted toward the center they got wealthier.  Adjusting his robes Cyrus ventured into the dirty and disheveled harbor, looking for someone that he could hitch a ride with.

Spotting a man that could be a ship Captain Cyrus approached the man. To gentle raps on his shoulder brought the old sea dog’s gaze over Cyrus, “Yeah, what do ya want?” the gruff man asks. Seemed every tooth in his head was either missing or rotted. Cyrus paused as the unrelenting odor overtook him, this man’s breath could be mistaken for a chemical weapon;  “Ahem, pardon my rudeness sir, but I was wondering if I may barter a ride to the East Blue?” Cyrus asks while holding a hand out. The man looked the Hare over; a scary grin curled his lips as he started to laugh. “Git dis boys, the funny looking man is using werds like pardon and rudeness!” he mocks slapping his knee. Spittle rained down on Cyrus as he took a step or two back to get from the assault. 

The men behind the large man began to laugh too, as if something that Cyrus said was funny. Or out of place somehow. “Lis’en here little man. I don’t kow where yor from, but round here that kind of talk means your funny or weak.” He laughed pulling a dagger out. “Ya a’int funny are ya?” he asks waving that knife in front of Cyrus.  “I’m merely a traveler looking for a way out of this blue.” Cyrus assures the larger man. The docile reply seemed to be enough to get the knife pulled away, “He’s weak fellas.” The man laughs setting back down, “Sorry punk, couldn’t even if I wanted to. The islands are deadlocked.” The man states angrily as he slammed his fist down. 

“That damned pig dun went an’ shut the ports down, sure visiting boats can come and go, but if you live here or stay here for longer than a day. Yer stuck here unless he says you can leave.” Is added with more anger, “the fat pig has killed my fishing business.” He adds waving Cyrus off. The Hare-man bit his lip. This may be more difficult than he thought. He now had to barter onto a boat that could leave. Cursing under his breath he wondered if Simons knew about this and if he did, why didn’t he warn him? Seemed that he may be getting used again, he hated when he was manipulated into a situation where he may have to fight to get what he needs. It just didn’t sit right with him.  “Old man” he growled as he walked further into the port island.

 “Hey, have you seen this varmint?” 

The vendor shakes her head at the small red head, that scowl deepened as he sneered at her. ‘stupid broad’ he muttered under his breath while storming to another.

 “How ‘bout you?” 

Is asked Cyrus’ wanted poster being shoved in the older man’s face, in the distance Cyrus can hear the commotion going on as he got further into the small town. He narrows his eyes so he can see a bit further. There two men can be seen harassing people. A small man in a cowboy hat holding a poster and the other a larger more round man wearing a ridiculously large hunter’s hat, the larger man seemed to be following the smaller around as if he were a lost puppy. Cyrus rolled his lip over his teeth as he caught a glimpse of his face on the poster. ‘EH?’

 “Wat about you, you stoopid idgit?” he snarls holding the poster to a woman that slaps him for insulting her. Zip backed away and draws one of his irons and pushes it in her direction. The lady responds by pulling a double barrel shotgun. Zip hesitated and backed down,  “You best be glad yor not a Pirate.” he barks holstering the weapon as the larger man tapped him on the shoulder.  “Uhhhh, boss?” is questioned,  “What is it Krudd?!” Zip screams turning to the large dumbfounded hunter.  “There’s the wabbit.” he states pointing to Cyrus who freezes as the pudgy finger lines up on him. Zip blinks and looks at Cyrus then back to Krudd,  “Well what in tarnation you doin’ still standing dar! Git HIM!” he yells pulling both his revolvers. Cyrus sweat drops and dashes to his left as Krudd and Zip give chase.

 “Excuse me!” Cyrus shouts as he pulled a very well built woman into the path of the surprisingly quick midget and his goofball companion.  “Wat you think I am, some hornytoad!” he shouts giving chase, until he runs under the woman’s dress and stops. Krudd puts the breaks on just in time so that he doesn’t bowl the panicking woman over as she tried to shoo Zip out of her dress. Bending over Krudd scratched his head,  “Uh, boss you in there?” he asks more or less talking to the woman’s pelvis. Now thoroughly offended she rears back and slaps Krudd to the ground and punts Zip toward Cyrus’ last seen location. “I’VE NEVER!” she growled as she started to kick a defenseless Krudd. Bounding on a foot Cyrus cuts a corner and leans against it, shifting into human form he pants heavily. His only hope now was that those two didn’t get a good look at him.

 “Hey, you!” Cyrus froze as Zip stormed up to him. Fire was in the little man’s eyes as they narrowed on Cy. His crooked teeth grinds as he looked Cyrus over.  “You look familiar.” he spits as he came to a stop just feet from Cyrus, Krudd was quickly behind him.  “Sowwy boss.” the hunter offers as Zip seethes,  “You, have I threatened you before?” is added a look in his eyes.  “No…” Cyrus replies. The little man backs off a bit rubbing his chin,  “Have you seen this man?” he asks holding Cyrus’ wanted poster up to him. Cyrus looked at the poster then to Zip and Krudd. Shaking his head he response,  “Yeah, I think I saw him running down that way, pretty quickly too.” Cyrus states pointing further into the city. Zip looks that way and nudges Krudd,  “Thanks partner!” he yells the two taking off.

Cyrus sighs stepping back onto the main street,  “What a couple suckers.” he muses, turning he is confronted by a older, short, gentleman with a funny mustache and small hat.  “You can fool them Mr. Cross, but you’ll find fooling me not as easy.” 

[With Doc] 

Doc looked at the large bomb, that placid grin about his face,  “Nope, don’t really understand it.” he muses tuning away from it. Folding his arms behind his head he walked away from the large explosive device.  “Trix, what do you say we do this the old fashioned way then?” he states talking into the device in his ear. 

 “Chasm and Nova, activate time to eat.” he muses.

In the docks the well hidden Wave Cutter rumbled to life as it started to move portions of it separating. Mechanical roars could be heard as two dragons, one gold and the other silver, form from its two halves. A moment later both are rocketing into the air.  “Chasm here Shiruba, where do you want us.” the golden dragon asks.  “Chasm, you come to me, and Nova is to find Bazoo and Jamal. I put a tracker on the bear, so finding it shouldn’t be too tough.” Doc replies.

[Minutes Later]

Chasm lands beside Doc, its eyes look over the large contraption,  “Well, can you two eat these without setting them off?” he asks. Chasm shakes his head. It had been a while since he gotten to eat.   “Bon Appetite then.” Doc relays as Nova slammed into the area that Bazoo and Jamal sat looking at the giant bomb. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2013)

_The New World..._
"LET GO OF ME!" 

Step by purposeful step, Jessie made her way to the docks. Nearly a dozen clones held tight to her ankles and legs, weighing her down like human anchors. But even their combined effort couldn't halt Jessie in her tracks. She was a mother on a mission. Jessie's husband, Slade, blocked her path, arms crossed with a disapproving expression.

"We both knew this might happen."   

Jessie shook her head. Easy for hm to say. He couldn't understand what it was like to be a mother. "My baby girl needs me!" 

"Isabella isn't a baby anymore. She's a young lady who has to walk her own path now." 

"More like under the influence of some snake in the grass. Who the hell is this Phoenix D. Roy anyway?" Jessie exclaimed. It was only yesterday that one of the couriers came running into her office with a bounty poster, emblazoned with the face of none other than her beloved daughter Isabella. The girls smiling expression was nearly enough to make Jessie drop all of her tools and race for one of the many ships in the docks. That wasn't the worst of it though. Apparently her daughter was mixed up with some pirate by the name of Phoenix D. Roy. Jessie knew the type. He looked every bit the conniving cutthroat. Just thinking of him trying to take advantage of Izzy's kindness made Jessie fume with red faced anger. "I'll rip him to shreds!" 

"He doesn't seem so bad to me. You were even younger then Izzy was when you first joined up with Bart. Look how that all turned out?"

Jessie glared at him. "That's totally different," she countered. "Bart was..."

"A rogue."

"Well..." 

"A dangerous killer."

"Bart is a man of honor!" 

Slade leaned in and rested both hands on Jessie's shoulders, smiling. "Then do you really think that our daughter would join up with any less of a man?" 

Jessie frowned slightly. She hated it when he was right. Hated  even more the guilt she felt for doubting her daughter. She was a better mother than that. 

Slade shrugged. "But if you still want to go off half cocked to the North Blue then I'm with you." 

Jessie shook her head. "No. That won't be necessary." Her clones beathed a near simultaneous sigh of relief and flopped to the floor.  "I trust Izzy." Jessie paused to crack her knuckles. "But I don't trust this Phoenix D. Roy. If he hurts my daughter I'll make him regret the day he was born." 

"Get in line," Slade said with a hint of a feral growl. 

Jessie pecked Slade on the cheek as she passed him. "I knew there was a reason I married you." She turned towards one of her clones. In her mad dash Jessie had nearly forgotten the other puzzling bounty poster accompanying her daughters. "Get Overbite on the line. It looks like he's got a relative or something running around out there."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Apr 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown​*
*Disaster at Loguetown*​

Zy was hurrying off thanks to Koaj while Mortimer was left behind to be arrested. "Okay, so we're heading off to steal a ship. Hang on I'll get us there."

"No, get me close and then go back to the others." Zy instructed.

"What? Fuck no! When we take care of the bombs the plan is to get the hell out of here. Besides it sounds like you're going to do something stupid after I just finished patching your crazy ass back up," Koaj argued.

"Sorry Koaj, but if I don't go there we're going to end up dying one way or the other. So, you know, I don't usually pull this card... but captain's orders," Zy instructed with a weak smile.

Koaj shook her head. Did this guy have no concept of self preservation? He changed so much without even realizing it...

With Koaj assisting him they crept through the busy roads packed with marines opening fire on pirates and blowing whistles. The pair had to occasionally duck into the alleyways of Loguetown to avoid detection. The closer they got to the pier the more they noticed things were quite hectic.

"Ugh! Damn it! Don't do this, Zy!" Koaj snapped. "It's too risky! You see all of those marines?! Plus it's like a fucking war out there! We get it, okay?! You've got balls! What in the fuck are you trying to prove by always doing such stupid shit?!!" 

"What I'm carrying... it means nothing if I can't keep up with his back... It's kind of funny, I've never met him, but I feel like I know him. I have to wonder, what would Kaiser D. Winter do? I don't imagine he got to where he was going by running every single time things looked tough. Now go. If I make it out of this one alive I'll let you buy me a drink."

Koaj chortled and shook her head before she said, "I'll hold you to that, beam-butt."

After she took off Zy held a hand to his chest, resting it where his aching heart had swelled considerably before it began to spasm causing sharp jolts of pain in the fatigued pirate. "Stop it... I ain't dead yet. Now then, let's go show those fuckers a glimpse of the future King."

Zy inhaled deeply, and pain rippled through his lithe body as his eyes started glowing brightly. He immediately coughed out blood, but rubbed his chin with his forearm. Would he die again tonight? Oh well. He'd better do it beautifully~ "_Ansatsuken_."

"We're overwhelmed!" Viper shouted while using his tail in a snake form that resembled medusa's serpentine lower body. He captured cannon balls and chucked them back at the ship to the best of his ability.

Phantom was a bit more useless, and did his best to rush around along with Sara to evacuate as many of the civilians as possible.

"Almost there boys! Quickly now! Bring me the treasure if you know what's good for you!" Hook shouted his demands with a gleeful grin following. No one here could ever hope to stop him.

"Back up won't arrive in time! Those fools! Their plan reeled in too big of a fish! What's that mad man thinking?! Is he going to destroy Loguetown?! We need more fire power!" Brock barked while using his Noro Noro beams to slow the cannon fire as much as possible.

Zy burst onto the scene with a grin. His reckless arrival captured the attention of several marines, though none of them ended up being more stunned than Brock E. Knightly. 

"Did someone call for fire power?" Zy answered with a salute.

Brock's anguish and fury quickly took over him focusing upon his duties. Seastone sword drawn, the marine captain roughly shoved lower ranking marines out of the way and charged straight at Zy. Moving quicker with every step Brock shouted, "You son of a bitch! You killed my son!" 

Zy's focused remained on the fleet of ships closing in on the island. He had to make sure their assault didn't reach his crew...

"Hey, I don't have time for you. We'll settle it later, okay?" Zy huffed and ducked before disappearing with a flicker. Brock's missed slash resulted in a startled blink on the face of the marine captain. His glanced up, as impressive as Zy's new ability was he was able to follow Zy's speedy movements. Still his growth was noteworthy. Before attacking Brock paused to see exactly what the pirate was planning...














Reappearing high in the air Zy felt a cool breeze rush by him. The captain sighed and enjoyed it for a moment. "Man it feels nice up here..." 

At the peak of his jump the hug of gravity embraced him and pulled Zy back towards the burning island. To halt his fall Zy could soon be seen riding on a blue disc to glide ahead. In the distance Zy realized they were dealing with some big name pirate. Well, not really. He recognized that flag. Hook made it to where he did mostly through connections and his powerful warships. 

Zy's arm snapped back and he glared at the enemy threatening his crew. He wasn't sure just how useful he would be against those ships but attacking was better than sitting back and doing nothing. Zy's fist charged so brightly that the pirate's forearm momentarily illuminated the sky and Loguetown's ruined pier. "Bimu Bimu no..."

"What's that?" Hook wondered aloud as he was forced to squint a bit. It was too bright to make out much of anything, and Hook's men flinched a little as well. How could someone or something light up to sky so brilliantly...?

Zy knew any of his heavy duty beam attacks were out. _Normally_. It was night and that meant everything he could do packed less of a wallop than normal if he fired it to a great range. Still he finally learned a bit about his abilities. If Ansatsuken was absorbing the charged beam energy and using it to physically enhance himself, then the Bakuton he thought of upon arriving would work similarly to a charged Bakudan. Channeling everything he had while blinding as many of the spectators as possible to give him that  second to act, Zy cried, "Bakuton!" 

Aiming a single finger, Zy shot off a quick pew with an intensely bright Bakudan at the tip. The bomb looked as if it might erupt at any moment but it at least lasted long enough to reach Hook's fleet. What appeared to be a harmless blue beam that quickly lost its power after nearing Hook's ship exploded thunderously. The ships were chaotically rocked and the unamused pirate captain nonchalantly wiped an eye as Hook said, "Cute." 

A casual flick of Hook's rapier was enough to cut a clear path through Zy's strongest attack. His warship, one of the toughest in the world, endured Zy's explosion as did the ones his commanders rode. Still, some of them were damaged and a few were even sinking. The slight was enough to make the captain fume.

"Fuck, he's better than I thought... and fucking Hook is joke of a pirate... that asshole is Grand Line status at best without his ships backing him up... I guess that just shows how far I've got left to go... Welp, at least I managed to piss him off. Heh. Oh look there's the ground."

A loud crash followed with everything went black from the formerly plummeting pirate.

"Scurvy dog! Impudent little rat! I was holding back and now we'll unleash the full force of Hook! FIRE!" Hook ruthlessly instructed.

Seconds after the initial assault Hook's commanders signaled for the men to freeze and Hook did the same. They could see the giant robotic dragons taking flight. Curses! _They_ were here for it too!? "This isn't over. The Grand Line isn't big enough to shield the head of the fool that attacked my ship!"

The cannon fire ended with Brock slowing as much of the sudden attack as possible and the marines assisting him in deflecting the high power cannon balls. When it all finished Hook could be seen retreating, but it had nothing to do with the snarling marine captain or the beam blasting youth. The pirate survived thus far by choosing his battles wisely. He would not get mixed up with those two...

Brock wasted no time shouting, "Split up! Find Roberts and bring that little pest to me!"

Zy was nowhere to be seen or found, however. He was missing as the men that were repairing Loguetown almost as quickly as Hook destroyed went to work. They took a break from fixing buildings to escape with the pirate once the command was shouted from Brock's spittle spraying mouth. It was obvious the marines wanted to capture him, but it was also clear to Bob that the young man just saved the lives of many innocent civilians. Whether directly or indirectly, they owed him.

Jimmy Jack spotted Bob and Felix fleeing into the night and flagged them over. Bob could only manage to offer a nod before descending into the underground tavern urgently. They dropped Zy onto a table and did what they could for him while Pete rocked back and forth on his seat, watching.

"Kid! Wake up kid! You okay kid?" Bob asked while smacking Zy's cheek. The kid was grinning in his unconscious state even while blood bubbled out of his mouth and poured profusely down his chin painting it completely red. The men wondered what could be happening to his insides...?

"Felix you little pissant! Get out there and bring me a doctor!"

"I'm a doctor! I'll take care of him!" Koaj insisted as she and other members of the crew ducked inside. Havok was carrying Kane on his back, and gave an affirmative thumbs up to the small group.

*With Bazoo and Jamal...*

"Whoa!" Bazoo shouted while Jamal fell beside him, immediately passing out. Bazoo, frightened as he was, watched in awe. He wondered if he'd eaten too many shrooms from the Mushroom Island. Nova went to town on the bomb and it was breathtaking to witness.

As he dropped onto his furry butt to watch Jamal's sudden screaming disturbed him. Bazoo glanced over with a huff. "Help me!" Jamal wheezed, a hand to his heart. "I'm havin' a heart attack! It's the end for me, the end! I'll be eaten for sure for my delicious nutrients! Don't eat me I've got a beli for you back home!"

Nearby them the fourth bomb, this one a secret kept from even Mortimer's own men, went off.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 30, 2013)

_*Dimitrix " Trix " Serith
The Miracle Pirates- Cook [To Be]
Location: East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit
*
*" First of all its not Trixie its Trix , second i never allowed you to use that name and third...will you let go of my hand already ?! "
*
Grumbling out with another loud scowl she turned her around again to face Diego before curling her fingers into a fist almost ready to punch that blabering mouth of his. Who the hell was he to decide for her that shes his cook , how dare he ! She didnt study for years to cook for some pirate king wanna be on a tiny little ship or even be a pirate..

*" Read my lips. I.Am.Not.Your.Chef. "*

Before she could finish saying anything else the man just tugged her away again , for god sake did she became a rag doll that for the third time he was dragging her along. Refusing to move from her spot she tried to pull her hand back and try to break free from the grip and that weird guy..

*" Im not part of your crew now please let go of my hand. I want to go home because tomorow unlike you -pirates- i have a job ! "*

Tapping her foot on the stone ground she crossed her arms over her chest once Diego stopped to talk to the old man about the ship , looking up when two more apparead she let out a long sigh. The moment Diego got distracted by the two new people she ran for it , with the chain not around her waist anymore and with him finally letting go of her wrist she was free. 

*-FLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-*_


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 30, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|South Blue*

UC

Loguetown​
The escape had taken a toll on the due, Kai and Sam hadn't been in the best condition to begin with and after all those battles they had to fight while their infection worsened, they had to move on almost instantly after being cured. In that weakened state they were forced to run for their lives, and draw attention away from a certain ex-admiral and her daughter while they made their exit. 

Kai and Sam had been forced to take turns manning the helm, as a marine ship had been hot on their trail and they were in no condition to take on the marines aboard. So while the other was at the helm, they would try to get as much rest as possible before taking over in their attempt to put as much distance between them, their pursuers and all the clusterfucks that were awaiting them in South Blue.

By heading to the route connecting to East Blue they had hoped to shake off the marine ship, Sam was expecting the marine ship wouldn't be able to follow them and the fact it did, made it clear they had a serious problem chasing after them. They had the speed advantage, that only advantage they had really and slowly they eventually they moved out of viewing distance of the marine ship. They headed to the nearest island, Loguetown, to try once again to lay low and rest up. 

Being cautious, they submerged the ship like how they originally found the ship before making their way to the nearest tavern they could find. As much as they felt like going their seperate ways, at this point they still needed each other to watch each other's backs as they rested up in the room they hired. 

"You're sleeping on the floor." Sam barked at Kai, the room only had one bed and she wasn't going to share it with that pig. 

*SNORE​*
Kai had hung up the strap of his messenger back on a coat rack, while still wearing it, and as result was hanging from  that coat rack while sleeping like a baby. Drool was already leaking from the corner of his mouth.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2013)

Bao dashed at Mike shoulder first in tackling motion Mike side stepped him as he crashed through the restaurant creating a hole in the institution. Trade looked at his assailant in awe. (Such power !) Bao shrugged shook off the pieces of restaurant he had on his body. "Ugh quick on your feet eh pirate ?"  Trade grabbed a chair jumped in the air and  smashed it over Bao's head. "ORA !" Bao laughed as the chair broke from imapct and grabbed Mike and slammed him on the ground. 

"ACK !" He said as blood jumped from out of his mouth Bao was over him already ready to begin a follow up attack. "FALLING THUNDER PALM." Bao stared rapidly hitting Mike with his gigantic palms. Mike had his body covered up, he put his arms in a cross to block the attack. Slowly Mikes body started to indent into the ground from Bao's attack. (My arms are gonna break if this keeps up !) Mike rolled to the side as Baos hand was about to come down. He quickly got up and grabbed the assassin's head and rammed his face with his knee. "PLCKH." Blood splattered as Bao took the attack. "What's that you want another one ?!" Mike drew his foot back ready to knee Bao again but Bao blocked the attack and grabbed Mike by the leg and swung him around. "WOAHAOOO!" "How about a little trip foreigner !" 

Bao threw him above his head in the air. "Take this pirate !....


Mike looked down as he began to fall towards Bao. As if you bastard ! Mike sped towards the assailant. He dropped with his fist first taking all of it's momentum and the two met each other   


_FIST OF THE STANDING TREE*
_ 

ORAAAAAAA!

Bao's fist hit first as Mike came down. Bao smiled as if he felt he had won but Mike was not yet finished ! He still came rushing down at him at his awkward angle. 

_Astral Cross !_

Mikes fist came down like a rocket and smashed Bao's head into the concrete knocking him and a couple teeth clean out. Mike didn't come out of it entirely clean his eye had closed up from the punch Bao gave him but he had won the fight and was happy. 

"Not bad outsider." A voice from outside chimed in. Mike looked to see where the voice had came from and saw a tall lanky bald man with a white wife beater and green sweat pants and a third eye tatoo.

He walked over to Mike. "Hey stay your distance if you know what's good  for you buddy." Mike said as he squared up. The man laughed. "As if." Mike now annoyed frowned. "What was that ?" "You and your captain think you can come into my town and just cause a ruckus with out any problems ?" The man looked up with an ominous look veins popping out of his head. "Think again." he said as he cracked his knuckles.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2013)

The Man walked up to Mike slowly, as if he wasn't intimidated by Mike at all. "You cocky son of a...." Mike rushed and threw a punch at the man "ORA!" He caught in his hand and squeezed hard on Mikes hands until they started to crack under his pressure. "Ow!" The man uppercut Mike in his stomach cracking a few ribs and followed with a roundhouse kick sending him flying into a nearby brick wall cracking it on impact. Mike slumped down and staggered to get back up. "Ugh..METOR SMASH" He tried to hit the man but he dodged it like it was a punch thrown by a child. "ATA!" The man threw a punch at Mike's head cracking his skull and knocking him out. "I could kill you now but I think showing your captain what I've made out of you is a better idea"

-----------












Trade had been looking everywhere for Mike and had to fight a few Xingnese Triad members, so he was a little more than tired. That was until he found a part of little mound that had obviously been the sight of a fight. There was a huge hole in a restaurant along with a large knocked out man on the street. He knew he was close. Trade made his way to the center of town in a large  park.   Ahead of him he saw Mike bloody beaten knocked out and tied up to a tree. "You are late outsider."
_

"WHAT DID YOU DO TO MIKE ! YOU BASTARD !"_ Trade exploded with anger killing intent rushing out of him. "Such a deadly air you expel. This can't be the same person who attacked my followers & brother with the back of his sword ? I Laos I wi-" Trade ignored the pain of his cuts and dashed at Laos with his swords and slashed at him quickly. Laos dodges quickly and grabs pulls his bo staff out from his back to block Trades manic sword slashes. 

_RED X ! _

Red X sends Laos backwards as he blocks Trade's special move. "My turn !" Laos spins his long wooden staff and smacks Trade in his mouth causing blood to spill out Trade's mask. "He...ehe you idiot ! The truth is your crewmate was already half dead before we fought ! I checked him for weapons and his body had injuries from before you reached this island ! What kind of pirate captain doesn't take care of his crew mates body ?" Trade was shocked he hadn't know at all that. (The fight from before....he was still hurt ?!) Trade only got angrier. "S-SHUT IT !" Trade swiftly swung at Lao's neck nicking it a little, Laos countered with an open palm to Trade's face.  Trade rolled back wards as he got hit and drew his gun out to shoot Laos.


 "TAKE THIS !" As Trade fired shots Laos jumped in the air and brought his bostaff down on Trade's head. "I WILL TURN YOU SMALL FRY LO-LIFES IN AND USE THE BOUNTY MONEY FOR TOILET PAPER !" Trade shuddered in pain.  "Argh ! Y-your, words don't mean SHIT !" Trade swung his blade with all his strength a cut through Lao's wooden staff. "I'M NOT FINISHED !" Trade used his other sword and slashed at Lao's chest cutting his sword and his chest open spilling Lao's blood. Lao took the pain and punched Trade in the temple and followed up by chopping his neck with his hand as Trade fell on the ground gasping for air Lao's brought down his foot on Trade's chest. "I can't believe  a piss-ant barley worth 1,000,000 could cause this much trouble." 

Lao's picked Trade up by the neck and started to slowly add more pressure. "I will choke the life out of you pirate scum" Trade dropped his swords as he slowly started to fade out of consciousness. 



_
(Well.....I guess it's fine if I let my fruit loose this one time.....so I can eat ya whole)_

_
WRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!_


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 30, 2013)

Carlo Marlo- Lost at Sea.

Carlo drifted along in his boat, feeling a little woozy. "Ah... It appears I am suffering from heat stroke and dehydration..." He groaned and felt his forehead. ?Symptoms worsening? I need to find an island soon.? He took out his gun and closed his eyes. ?Alright? If I?m not looking it?ll be fine?.? BANG! Carlo opened his eyes and looked down at himself. ?Eh? Where?s the needle?? He looked around but didn?t find anything. ?Damn it?? Carlo sighed and began to row the boat again. ?I lose more needles that way?? 


After a few days lost at sea, Carlo had begun to imagine a mermaid visiting him and feeding him cakes... In all truth he was simply eating his own medical goo to survive, but we allow all delusional people their dreams don't we? "Oi!" A voice calls to Carlo, "OI!" Carlo continues to gnaw on his hand and suck the medical juice off of it. "Someone pull this man in!" the man shouts, throwing down rope and men begin to pour into the ocean to pull Marco up onto their ship. 

"Ah... My army come to serve... TO THE HUNT!" Carlo shouts, before passing out. "Is he going to be okay sir?" A young man asks. "Yes son, As long as we marines keep up our jobs and protect the innocent, even those lost at sea will be saved." A tall burly man with a large red beard and bald head smiles, his marine captain's jacket flowing in the wind like a true hero. 

"Yes in deed... We Marines are the saviors of the innocent." He nodded and wiped a tear from his eye. "I'm... I'm sorry, I just get so emotional when i save a life... It's just..." The marines eyes began to waver with tears. "IT'S JUST THE BEST DARN FEELING IN THE WORLD!" With that he began full balling mode, tears pouring from his face as he grabs Carlo's unconscious body. "YOU'RE SAFE NOW BABY BIRD!!!" 

Two Days Later-

"Ugh... My head hurts..." Carlo slowly sat up, a pain surging through his arm. "Eh?" He turned to look down at himself, he was shirtless and there was an IV in his arm... "N...N...N...N..." Carlo began to stutter, "Ah? You're awake." A younger man with short white hair walked into the room. "N..N...N...N...N" Carlo stammered. "I noticed by your inventory you are a doctor, Might i ask what you were doing so far our here in the middle of the ocean?" The young man smiled. 

"N...N...N...N...N" "Are... Are you feeling okay?" The man turned Carlo's head towards him. "Ah! I am unclean! the filth of man has touched me!" He screams, leaping off the bed, which happened to rip the IV out of his arm. "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUDGE WRINKLE COOKIES!" Carlo shouts, quickly placing his hand on his wound and letting the healing goo wash over it. "Ah... thank Oda..." He sighed, washing the blood off.

"But to answer your question yes, I am a doctor. Please hand me my things." the other doctor nodded and proceeded to allow Carlo to get Dressed. "You have an interesting weapon there." The man pointed to Carlo's gun. "Yes, It's how i deliver my injections." Carlo said back coldly. "Now then, Might i ask where i am?" The doctor nodded. "You are in my medical bay, I am Florence Harvester, Doctor, You are also on the ship Freedomfly, Captained by George H. Hamble, Captain of the marines." 

Carlo's eyes widened. "A... Marine ship?" He thought... "Not good, I was just on a pirate ship and now i'm on a marine ship... I have no interest in getting involved in this war... Not right now." He sighed, shaking his head. "I wish only to heal..." Carlo said to the young doctor. "I will be dropped off at the next island and allowed to continue my work correct?" 

Florence nodded. "Or you could come with us, that's quite the devils fruit you have. Capable of healing wounds correct?" Carlo shook his head. "No, it makes taffy." He responded. "Ah? Really? my mistake then." "Yes. It is." Carlo snarked back. "Now then, I shall have my leave of this place."

On Deck-

Carlo came out to the deck and was greeted with banners and balloons and streamers and confetti and trays and trays of food. "SURPRISE!!!!" The massive wall of muscle and beard Known as Captain Hamble rushed to Marco's side and picked him up in a bear hug. "I'm so glad you're better! We have been waiting for you all this time!" Carlo began to struggle against them mans hug, but was no where near strong enough. "Please... Release me... You are giving me hives..." Carlo groaned. "Ah! Right! Right!" Hamble chuckled and dropped Carlo. "My apologies! Please come and feast with us!"

"Note to Self. Clean Body." Carlo makes a mental note in his head. "Uh... I notice there are no woman on board..." Carlo remarks. "Ah? Indeed! Women don't seem to like to join my ranks!" Hamble chuckles, one of the men turns to Carlo and whispers. "It's because he gets constant sexual harrasment charges filed on him for the hugging thing." Carlo nodded. "I could see how that would be... uncomfortable for people."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums III]​
[Hare Vs Collector]

Cyrus regarded the old man carefully, taking a single step back be prepared himself for anything.  ?May I help you? sir?? is asked, but only a soft smile clung to the weathered features of the old man.  ?Help, me? No, no. I?m just a wandering black smith.? is offered in return. Roshi just pauses watching for how Cyrus would respond to that.  ?I hate to call the elderly out on lying, but you don?t smell like any smith I?ve met and I?ve met quite a few in my day.? Cyrus states while his hand started to move to Tusk?s handle. That placid grin stayed, but Roshi cursed under his breath, even as a human Cyrus? sense of smell was keen, but still this could be salvaged. 

He could try the same ploy he used to drag Eliasander into a fight as there was just something sporting about facing a man down one on one. Even if your opponent has no chance of winning,  ?True son, true. I have not folded steel in many a year.? Roshi replies, that soft smile growing lightly sterner. Cyrus suddenly regarded the old man as more dangerous than he initially thought.  ?I was also a collector in my youth, and now I have a nice collection of rare blades, of which I?m looking to give proper homes, would you be willing to spar with an old man? In return if you do well enough. I?ll give you one.? Cyrus? hand stopped short of drawing his blade and his brown eyes narrow on the old man. Even if this new story was completely true, there was still something off about him and it.  ?Sorry friend, I?m not interested in that sort of stuff.? is the reply.

Roshi?s smile dropped as Cyrus went to turn away.  ?You are a strange one Cyrus T. Cross.? Cyrus could only blink as he was now face to face with Roshi again. Turning his gaze over his shoulder, where he left the old man he was gone.  ?You have good instincts, but that alone will not save you in this situation. See I?ve been contracted to take your head.? Roshi muses as he tapped the tip of his cane off the cobblestone street.  ?You?ve been what? By who and why?? Cyrus asks backing away. This was bad; he didn?t even hear or sense the old man move.  ?Who is of little concern, client/killer confidentiality. Why, well I never ask those questions.? Roshi replies that smile now a stern scowl.  ?Normally I?d have killed you already. But I don?t really take contracts all that often anymore and secondly. You have something I want. Something only a fight can separate from you.? Roshi states his head tilting toward the blade that rested on Cyrus? hip. 

 ?I see you understand, and you should know that what I speak of is an ancient tradition, not one I have to keep. I merely like giving a sporting chance.? Roshi replied as Cyrus took another step away from him.  ?So, more or less I cannot refuse.?, ?More or less kiddo.? is the reply as Cyrus shifted into Hybrid point.  ?So, if this is to be a sword fight, where is yours?? Cyrus asks as he drew the golden wootz steel sword from its sheath. Roshi grinned as he held his cane up,  ?In here, but you?re too weak for me to draw it.? he replies swinging the can in a spin before allowing it to tap down on the street a second time.  ?But, I?m also a gambling man, if you can make me draw this blade, I?ll leave you and your sword be.? Roshi offers, just a glimmer of hope that he was going to enjoy expunging. Cyrus explodes with a burst of speed which caused the windows of the surrounding buildings to rattle.

 ?Oh, that was a nice swing, and that is a decent hold on the handle of the blade as well. But? Roshi asks as the percussive wind off the attack barreled down the street causeway,  ?What were you aiming at?? is added as he pushed lightly on the cane he carried letting Cyrus know that he didn?t miss his attack, if he wanted to capitalize that is.  ?Gale Kicks!? is yelled as Cyrus threw himself into a spin. A rapid fire flurry of kicks fire off, but Roshi backs through them all, that amused grin creeping across his features as he backed away.  ?My, now you?re full of surprises aren?t you?? he asks as Cyrus landed.  ?You have no idea.? Cyrus replied as he tightened the muscle in his right leg.

Going into a helicopter rotation with his legs twice he spins toward Roshi before landing and thrusting a foot out as hard as he could,  ?Tempest Shell!? a condensed Rankyaku ball is fired off. Astonished, but hardly threatened Roshi fires a rapid swing of his cane off destroying the projectile before it posed any real threat to him or any bystander,  ?Rankyaku? Well, I have to admit that you?re a lot more skilled than the last little ass wipe I fought.? Roshi says with a light chuckle as he sat his cane back down. Cyrus wanted to do nothing more that rub his leg, but he could ill afford to take his eyes off the old man for a second.  ?Well, you techniques are there, they are sloppy. But you have potential.? Roshi states contemplating what his kid would be in several years, it was actually scary to think about. When he was Cyrus? age there would have been no way he?d be able to use something like Rankyaku.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Hare Vs Collector II]

 ?Well, while we?re exploring the limits of your abilities. Let?s see how well you movements are.? sadly before the words were even to fully register to Cyrus that monster Roshi was already on the move. There wasn?t even a blur. He was just gone,  ?Where you looking young?un?? is asked as the flat of his cane connected with Cyrus? ribs. Cyrus grunted as he felt the bulk of his weight lift from the ground. The next few moments are a blur as he is sent flying like a cannon ball, and with about as much force. A vortex of wind seemed to trail behind him as he started to pick up speed; the first thing his body found was the wall of a local fish shop. It hardly proved a barrier to the force that Roshi had exerted and quickly, in a cloud of splintered wood and sawdust, Cyrus is flying through the shop knocking shelving over, destroying displays, end caps, bowling customer and employee over alike before he plows through the opposite wall and dumps into the streets on the other side where his back digs a seven foot trench though the ground before he came to a halt. 

Ragged and busted up and bleeding Cyrus could still hear movement and his instinct blared to life, to his left! Lifting his sword it just blocks the surface of Roshi?s cane,  ?Tornado Driver!? he yells attacking with a jack hammer of a thrust kick, but all he hits is thin air puncturing a hole through the cloud of dust.  ?Kamikaze Slicer!? like a buzz saw Cyrus explodes from the cloud, but again he finds it impossible to hit Roshi as he lands just shy of the old man,  ?Tornado Hook Slice!? is yelled as Cyrus? body contorted as he tried to snare the old man like he did with O?Malley. All that happens here is he impacts the street with enough force to dig a three by three deep crater into the ground.  ?You got good instinct. You aim just sucks.? Roshi states as Cyrus stood. Turning to face the old man he holds Tusk out as he prepared to go into a full blown Wind Dancing Frame of Mind.  ?What are you doing kid? I praise your handling of that sword, and now you going off and getting sloppy on me?? he asks.

In the next instant he is to Cyrus right, Tusk in his hand.  ?If you?re going to hold your weapon in that manner, you might as well go ahead and give it to me.  ?Got ya, Top Spin!? An ear had wrapped Roshi?s staff hand as he leaped into a spin.

-CRASH!-

Roshi chuckled as dust fired high into the sky,  ?What, you don?t think I didn?t see that?? he asks knocking the ear off his wrist,  ?Come now.? he states picking the young Hare-man up. This was starting to get fun, dusting Cyrus off he gives Tusk back to him.  ?You?ve done went and showed me that you are monstrously better than Eliasander, now give that swordsman in you back control of the fight. I was starting to have fun.? Roshi stated as he stretched popping his back. When was the last time he had such a fight outside the Grand Line? Well it really didn?t matter, he would play around with his food just a few moments longer, and then he?d end it and take his shiny new sword.  ?Summer Breeze technique? 

Roshi pulled from his thoughts looks to the Hare-man,  ?Eh, what?s this?? he asked. He?d never seen a style quite like it before. Cyrus stood before him rocking seemingly on the wind.  ?Well this is a new one? the old man happily muttered as he always enjoyed seeing new things out of people. Roshi then sees something strange, not only was the boy holding his sword, but he too held his sheath as a weapon??? Now that was enough to catch his attention. Swordsmen rarely used their sheath in combat. That was enough to make the old man arc an eyebrow.  ?Well aren?t you full of surprises? Can you really dual wield?? Roshi asks. His head tilting as Cyrus? body stiffened,  ?Cascade of Blades!? ~

[With Doc; Lougetown]

Doc whistled loudly as he watched the plume of smoke and fire reach for the heavens. Pulling out a pocket watch he glanced at the time,  ?When you finish that.? Doc states his attention on the billowing smoke,  ?Get with Nova and Trixie and salvage what you can of the Palace. Oh and be sure to get that nice ladies sword for her, can?t have the last artifact of Hattanzo being lost to the seas.? Doc muses as he clamped the watch shut.  ?And of you Shiruba?? Chasm asks as he paused for a moment from his meal.  ?Doc, that name is an old as time, and no longer relevant Chasm. As for me, I have to deliver a message.? is replied as he straightened his tie. Chasm shrugged, Doc would always be Shiruba-Kistune to him, regardless if he wanted to be called Doc or John Holliday.  ?Really, we?re doing all this for a band of Pirates just off the tit.?,  ?I?d watch that clamp if I were you.? Doc states vanishing in a blur of black and silver.

[Destroyed Shop, Close By]

 ?You sure like to make a show don?t you.? Doc asks as he knelt over Mortimer. The Rebel gasps loudly at the sound of a voice.  ?Wh-who?? is asked as blurry vision caught a man hunched over him. Doc grinned at the man as he spun his hat on a finger.  ?You?? the rebel leader asks as he tried to move. But he was banged up pretty badly in his fight with Zy.  ?Well? If you?re going to kill me assassin, go ahead and get it over with.? Doc stands while he pulled his hat to his head. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



 ?That is no longer up to me Mortimer, you put a hand on the wrong kid.? is replied as that hat slid up further on his head.  ?The man I work for already knows what you?ve done here, and what you attempted to do to Zidane.? is added as he rummaged in his inner coat pocket.  ?Oh, and who are you working for now? And why does that person care what happens to that little piss ant?? he bites. Doc just shrugs his shoulder that grin never falling.  ?Well I?m sure when he wants to talk to you about it he will, till then.? he states placing a piece of paper on Mortimer?s chest.  ?Live you?re remaining days to their fullest.? he hums with a grin as he started to walk off. 

Snatching at the paper, Mortimer looks at it and his face runs white,  ?Thu-the bu-black spot... Assassin!? he roars, but Doc is gone. His message delivered. 

[Outside] 

Doc puts a finger to his ear,  ?Trix, after salvaging what you can, meet at my location.? ~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2013)

Carlo Marlo, In in the middle of hell-

"Oh my Oda... It's been three weeks someone tell me we are close to land." Carlo groaned, barely able to stand anymore. "Ah? Why of course! In fact we're nearing an island now!" Captain Hamble laughed. "LAND! THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING IN THE WORLD, Next only to women and candy of course." Carlo noted, "Sadly..." He looked at his empty pocky box. "I am out of both." Three weeks on sea with a bunch of marines... It was horror... "So have you given my offer more thought?" Hamble asks Carlo, slapping his back. "Hiss.... Back vile demon!" Carlo mimes like a cat clawing at Hambles hand. "Hahahahahaha! You're still the funniest man i've ever met!" Hamble slaps Carlo on the back again. "Haha... yeah... funny." The young doctor groans a little as he rolls his eyes.

"It's a shame! You've been a real help on this ship! Ever since our nurses quit the doctor's been over flowing with patients! Hahahahaha!" Carlo nodded. "Yeah, I do what i can." The young doctor shook his head. "I just want to get to an island and see some women... buy some candy... lay in bed, surrounded by women, feeding me candy... Ahhh.... life would be so simple." He sighed and laid against the railing, "Yes... I am a king... oh? what's that? More medicine... fufufufufu well i suppose... you know it must be rubbed in..." 

"Ah... Carlo, You're daydreaming!" Hamble slapped Carlo once more. "HISS!" Carlo leaped back and began clawing the air again. "Bwahahahahahaha! That's hilarious!" Hamble chuckled. "Ugh... Please... Land soon. Oda help me and land this ship soon..." 

A few hours later---


"LAND!! IT'S LAND! OH THANK ODA IN HEAVEN IT'S LAND!" Carlo took his things and leaped onto the docks, kissing the wooden planks and rushing off into the city. "Aww... He didn't even say goodbye..." Hamble frowned and fall into a cloud of depression. "No worries captain, I'm sure we'll see him again." The doctor pat his captain on the back. "Sniff... Thanks... Sniff..." Hamble slowly wiped the tears from his eyes.

"Oh hello miss." Carlo stopped at every woman he saw, kissing their hands and moving on. "Ah~ This city... It's an oasis of amazement... truly... It i-" Carlo stopped, he noticed it... a young blond woman with a cloth over her face... "Pale skin, cheeks a slight rose tint, eyes glossy and baggy. Faint perspiration noticeable." Vrooosh! Carlo appeared in front of her as if channeling the power of the road runner. 

"Miss... Excuse me, but you appear to be sick." The woman nodded, "Yes... I'm here to buy medicine for my village, we have a terrible sickness going around there." Carlo nodded. "Well, you see i am a doctor." He smiled. "Eh!? Really!?" The woman was quite excited, but her body soon fell limp. "Ah!" Carlo quickly caught her, "Ma'am you're breathing faintly." Carlo remarked. "Y...yes... I have no energy..." Carlo's eyes sparkled. "Please... Allow me to purchase the medicine you need and take you back to your village!" the woman nodded. "Y..Yes! That would be a great help!" 

"Carlo, You've done it!" Carlo high-fives himself inside his head, "Well then, come on!" Carlo lifted her up and crouched down, patting his back. "Ah? A piggy back ride!?" The woman asks flustered. "Yes! It's the only way!" She blushed. "But... It's embarrassing to be carried like tha-" Without any other word Carlo swooped back and picked her up. "Come then miss! I shall be your chariot!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2013)

Marco Melon Vs Zombie-

Marco calmed himself and placed the needles he had back in his coat, opting to grab his cane instead. "I understand now." He nodded, there was something he could do, something that wouldn't kill the zombies. "You are not zombies, you are infected." Marco shouts. "Infection that has taken over your body and removed cognitive function to some degree! But your bodies are still that of a human! you still bleed!" He screams, "You still pump blood through you... So that means." Marco coated his cane with medicine. "If this is enough, If i can do this." He nodded, "I will not fall here... Not till my dream is complete." 

With that, a scream comes from the zombie horde and a hooded figure leaps out of it. "Not this ti-" BAM! Marco is hit and slammed into the ground. "Nnngh... Get off me..." The hooded figure begins to claw and scratch Marco. "I said... GET OFF ME!" With a strike from his cane, the zombie rolls backward. "It wont take effect yet, It's not gotten into his bloodstream." Marco sighed, "Alright, Let's keep going!" 

The hooded figure crouched down and prepared to leap again. "Don't do it." Marco shot him a very serious glare. "You will regret messing with me Zombie." Marco's cane began to overflow with medicine. The zombie leaps at him, Marco swings his cane and bats him to the side, the zombie quickly rolls and leaps again.  Marco is caught off guard and goes crashing through a window and then through the wall flying outside as the zombie quickly chases after. Slamming his cane into the ground Marco spins around and kicks the hooded zombie in the chest before jabbing him with his cane four times and knocking the zombie back. 

"You are my lab rat!" Marco shouts, dashing forward and twisting his cane. "You will be the subject I experiment on!" Leaping into the air, a glob of green ooze forms over Marco's cane and begins to sharpen. "MEDICAL BLADE!" Marco shouts, slashing downward, but the hooded zombie leaps out of the way. "Damn it!" Marco's blade hits the ground and oozes off.  A loud screech comes from the hooded zombie once again. "I know what must be done." Marco's blade soon forms again.

The zombie leaps towards Marco, Marco slashes at him with his blade, scratching the zombie and throwing him off target. "Haha!" Marco smirked, "It seems i've got you this time." He watched the zombie shake off the hit, but he was looking for something else. "It's entered his blood stream... No sign of change." He thought to himself. "Begin formula shifting." Marco's medicine begins to shift to a purple color. 

"SOPHIA! IF YOU CAN HEAR ME! PREPARE FOR THE OPERATION!" Marco shouts at the top of his lungs. "I'll need my supplies." Marco spun his cane around and took a low stance. "Come on then Leaper, Come at me with all your might. Don't hold back, Don't hesitate, Don't lose focus, not for a second." Marco's eyes grew serious, "You may die." The screech echoes from the hooded zombie once more as it leaps at him. The zombie leaps forward as Marco slashes with his blade, but neither one hit, The zombie flying past Marco to his left. 

"Ah? Are you beginning to lose focus?" Marco smiled turning round to counter the zombie's next attack, Once more it leaps at Marco, Narrowly missing him, causing Marco's slash to miss as well. "COME ON THEN!" Marco shouts. "DO NOT TOY WITH ME!" As Marco shouts, the Zombie leaps into his stomach, his claws piercing into Marco's gut. "GUH...." Blood bubbles out of Marco's mouth, "D...Damn it!" 

Marco slashes down with his sword, the hooded zombie leaping back as it's arm is slash. "Yes... That's right..." Marco chuckled, His wound was not serious, but he definitely had taken some damage. "Damn it, I can't take much more of these." the zombie leaps forward once more, Tackling Marco to the ground before he can respond, Marco attempts to slash the beast to no avail.

"REMOVE YOURSELF FROM ME!" The doctor kicks the zombie from him and rolls back onto his feet, preparing his blade. "Come on then.. Once more" Marco smirked, The zombie leaps forward, missing him again. "It's trying to confuse me..." Marco attempts to calm his nerves, The zombie leaps at him and he slashes, his blade cutting into the zombies left shoulder at it tackles him. "GRAAAH!!!" It screeches in pain. "Remove yourself from my body!" Marco shouts, kicking the zombie off once more.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 1, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[Vesper City]

Sam grunted, the stab of Marys claw like nail snapped her to alertness. If only for a second and suddenly her body felt cooler. Had she died? No, it was never that simple as it seemed life liked to throw a knuckle ball after every curve ball. What was it about Kaiser D. Drake and Annie Clementine? That draws danger like shit drew flies? Sam shuddered as he tried to move, but it was no good. Her body didnt want to obey her. It was still rebooting from the illness that threatened to kill her. In the distance, or was it closer, she heard a voice. It was familiar, but distant. Elle? Sam again tries to move, but her body feels as heavy as lead and the next thing she knows is that she has been pushed off the giant. Her body picks up some speed before slamming into the hard floor. Pain racks her body as she moves just in time to avoid being skewered by Boko. What the hell was Annie thinking? Throwing a weapon so haphazardly?

Pulling herself up she gazes up to Annie whom seemed to be looking at someone before she herself vanished over the other side of the giant.  What are you thinking kid? she coughs out; but she was far too weak to help her out,  Paulsgrave? What was this all about in the end? Sam grunted as she leaned over. Snatching Boko up she quickly sheaths the weapon before looking around for Mary. The monster known as Bloody Mary was nowhere to be seen,  Look out for you kid lady, shes being honorable. Come on metal head. he grunts helping Kaiser to his feet,  Unless you want to go back to jail were stuck with one another for a bit longer. she states pulling him along out of the labyrinth.

They walk for what seemed like ages as their bodies slowly recouped. Neither spoke, the events were just too tiring to think on, though Sam couldnt help but think on Annie. She had no ill will toward her, and now it seemed that she was fighting in their stead against an opponent that was probably a lot stronger than she was. Sam bit her lip. Her and Elle grew somewhat close when the young woman was part of Psicom. But that was months ago, her talents earned her a first class ticket to the big times, out of the debauchery of black ops and blood shed of what some could deem innocent. Sam sighed as they came to the rivers edge, she couldnt have known that Mary intervened on Annies behalf, and she looked down to the cool waters. Pulling Boko from his holster she spun him out and tossed him up, the cue for him to transform. A loud wark can be heard as he landed next to her. 

 So, what are we doing here? he asks looking around. Sam points to the water,  There is supposed to be a special ship down there. Sam says with a huff as she started to undress. Throwing the armor across Bokos back she looked at Kai, who seemed to have an amused expression about his face now that she was down to her bra and panties.  Dont go and get any ideas kid, you dont have tits. Sam states turning back to the waters edge. Boko peered into the depths of the river,  What use do we have for a sunken ship Sam? is asked. Sam popped her back as she secured her cloths to the giant bird;  Its not sunken, it has a blue box Sam paused and looked at the pollutants. Shuddering she looked at Kai and wondered if all this was worth it.  If I turn into a monster because of this, youll be the first person I eat. Sam states as she dived into the river, a short time later she is able to find the blue box and activate it causing the ship to surface.

 Get the fishing lure aboard! she hollers at Boko as she sets about getting it read to set sail. Luckily she had been beaten into a fine sailor, so getting the ship ready to make sail took less than five minutes as she reeled the anchor in.  Lets make way! she yelled spinning the wheel wildly to get it facing the right direction.  I only hope the kid is alright, hopefully she bought us enough time to make our escape. Sam said to herself as Kai got some rest.  Shit, Boko. Drop some weight, no not Kai. she ordered as she adjusted the rigging to get the most out of the wind;  I taught you everything you know about sailing Elle, but I didnt show you all my tricks. Sam states confidently as she pushed the small vessel harder than it previously ever been. Slowly the smaller vessel, being more nimble and light, started to put distance between her and the Lady Absolute Justice, but Elle stubbornly followed as they neared the waterfall bridge that connected the South to the East Blue,  Get ready to operate the Blue Box Boko, well lose them by hitting the Waterfall Bridge. Boko looked to Sam as she gave the order.

Looking back he instantly knew her reasoning, the Lady Absolute Justice had a deeper draft than they, so them navigating this waterway was unlikely,  Alright, let me know when. Boko states, a talon hovering over the button.  NOW! she yells kicking the sails just against the wind which causes the ship to lightly skip. They hit the surface of the waterway and the sails quickly re-straighten allowing them to zip up the line. Elle, however, was full of surprises as well as the Lady too was outfitted with a Blue Box.  Uh, Sam Boko states nudging her,  Fuck, well its no matter. We have the size advantage here. Sam grumbles as she pushes the smaller vessel forward.

[East Blue] 

 Alright Kai Sam mumbles waking him up,  keep the rigging as it is, we should be able to keep our lead over her, and make distance. Now I need a bit of a rest. she said setting down. She had of yet to get dressed fully,  Get me back up in an hour and Ill take back over she mumbled falling asleep on Boko side. 

[Docking At Lougetown]

Sam, now dressed, pulled the vessel into an outlet some distance from the docks. It looked as if World War Three had recently happened,  Why does it seem that every place we get to either has been through a war, or goes through a war when we show up? she asks aloud.  I dont know, I was going to ask you the same question, I think youre bad luck. Sams face flushed a bit red; the same could be said for him. But she let it be, she was too tuckered to argue. Submerging the boat they disembark into the war torn town and Sam used some of her emergency Beli to rent them a room, since Kai looked too attached to his. She frowned a bit as they stepped into the place she rented. It only had one bed, what was the clerk thinking? There was no way she was sharing a bed with someone that may be grabby. 

 Youre sleeping on the floor. Sam states firmly, which didnt seem to bother the Metal-man as he was already rocking like a baby from his messenger bag,  How is that even possible? Boko asks wanting to nudge Kai to see if hed fall like a sack of potatoes.  Who knows, watch the door. I- I need a bath. she stated shuddering as she remembered the sludge that she swam through to get to the ship back at Vesper City. Boko nodded, it was the least he could do.

[A bit Later]

Sam sat in the bed, it had been a while since she got a good rest, looking over to Kai she curled her lip, she actually felt some respect for the boy,  Youve got my attention boy; lets see if you can earn my respect. she whispers while stretching. Rolling over she pulled the covers over her.  Ill keep watch. Boko muses, he wasnt tired, so his staying up was fine. Besides, he had to prune his feathers. ~


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 1, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

Elias sighed, wandering through the streets of Forld Town, it's numerous dark corners twisting and turning around him. Now that he had the time to look around, he realized... "Wow, this place is a mess." He muttered to himself.  But at the same time, it was also quite large, and the fact that it was a mess made it only more difficult to try and find the thieves who framed him earlier today. In a town as big as this, there were probably _loads_ of thief gangs around; gangs that would be hard to find. From what he knew of the town already, there were at least three, but only one of them were particularly successful. The Ratters, they were called. He had no idea what the other two were named. As a child, his father had always told him that thieves and criminals were the scum of the sea, and that they were all stupid and _deserved_ to be enslaved. 

Now that Elias had more worldly experience, he knew that thieves were actually quite clever. Not book-smart, maybe, but quite cunning and sly. Turning around a corner, he felt himself walking into someone, before falling onto the ground. "S-sorry, I wasn't looking at where I was walking." Elias apologized, but the other person was... running? Blinking in confusion, it took a few seconds for Elias to completely register the events. Dark, scraggly clothes which looked to be completely stained, a rather malnourished looking appearance, and hanging around in one of the shadier parts of the town...

"Gotcha." Elias gritted his teeth, his eyes flaring up in anger, and ran after him. Surprisingly, the thief was very agile, being able to keep away from Elias rather easily, and where Elias tumbled through the crowds and had to be careful so as to not knock anybody over, the thief carried a certain grace around him, swerving in and around through people like a shadow. "Can't let him get away..." Elias muttered, moving out of the way of an elderly woman along the path. "Watch where you're going!" Some random bystanders yelled at the black haired boy as he ran through, but Elias paid no attention. There were more important things to be looking at. The thief was, though slowly, managing to create more and more distance between himself and Elias. It was clear that the thief was leading him into the market area, a location which was heavily crowded so that he could get lost and blend into the crowd....

Well, it wasn't going to work on him. He couldn't afford to lose him now. This was practically a miracle. 

Moving out of the crowd and going towards one of the buildings surrounding the alleyway - a sandy coloured building which was clearly quite aged - Elias used the pipe to climb up, pulling himself quickly so as to not lose sight of the thief. After a few moments of hard pulling - and a few near misses where the pipe was slippery - Elias managed to climb back onto the rooftop, and began running forward again, jumping from rooftop. All he would need to do now is just follow the guy until he reached a secluded area - an alleyway, maybe - and then corner him...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 1, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Work it, make it, do it, mix it, harder, better, faster, stronger~*​
Zy wasn't aware of what was happening, but a tremendously destructive explosion blasted Loguetown and killed hundreds. It was a horrible disaster and there was no telling where the World Government would place the blame, but one thing was for certain. The actions of Doc, Trix, and the Wrecking Crew that night saved the majority of the island's inhabitants.

Bazoo and Jamal were the final ones to join the party. Manni watched with her arms crossed until Rebecca suddenly ran off. "Stupid! Where are you going?!"

"I've waited long enough!" Rebecca spat as she took off through the streets of Loguetown.

"She's a member of the Wrecking Crew!" A marine noted. He aimed and fired, a bullet hitting Rebecca's arm. She grunted in pain, but continued forward heading in the direction of the docking area they left The Palace in. 

"Wait, stupid!" Manni screamed, her unique limbs tanking the gunshots far better. A bluish energy burst from the girl's feet making her 'power jump' after her sister, and she unloaded a large blue ball of energy that toppled several marines.

Rebecca's monstrous strength sent any marine unfortunate enough to get in her path flying. By the time she reached the pier one marine stood between her and the prize she was prepared to dive after. She was panting, shaking, and bleeding from multiple gunshots. She stared at the haggard old marine cautiously, wondering if he'd kill her or simply arrest her...

"..." Brock hated owing anyone, and right now he owed the pirate he hated the most. Sweeping his hand in a gesture as if to say 'go ahead', the marine walked towards his men and said, "We're heading back to make a report."

"We're still unsure of who was behind this. They'll probably want to pin the terrorist act on Zidane Roberts." Viper warned.

"I fucking hate his guts, and I still plan on killing him but on this day that little shit saved us all. I don't intend to let that happen. The real criminals are still out there. Until we apprehend those terrorists shit like this will start happening all around the world." Brock explained as he entered the marine base.

"..." Before Rebecca could dive in she already saw Trix handling things. More importantly, she had the sword. The panting chef smiled, and teared up. "M-my sword... it's all I have of him... so please..." Rebecca reached for it, but ended up passing out.

"Stupid," Manni muttered as rocket-girl landed noisily behind her sister. She gently knelt and helped Rebecca up while facing Trix, "Um, thanks..." She glanced in the direction of the ruined Palace. "..."

As if descending from the heavens a ship landed at the damaged pier with the Wrong Bros. on deck. Roughneck was on the bow offering an upright thumb. "Dat's right cher, we dun found ya."

"Wher' dat funny boy-o y'all had wit'cha? Da, erhm, whus' name brutha?"

"Urhm, erhm, dat dar boy name Zy. I guarantee." Roughneck recalled after a bit of struggling.

"You bet'cha." Leatherhead replied with a content nod. "We kin came wantin' t' see how y'all doin'. Looks like you doin' purtay good, yup, mmhmm. Any ol' way whur dat funny boy-o?"

"Resting after going absolutely insane in a fight as usual." Manni explained with a smile. The cold was doing a number where her flesh and blood met the girl's prosthetic limbs. She didn't complain though. Being tough was in her nature. "Wanna see 'em?"

"We'd better not, things are looking pretty bad here." Ed noticed.

Pop and Ed instead took to the smaller ship with Leatherhead and Roughneck joining them. They were leaving and on the way off Roughneck shouted, "TELL DAT HERBIVORE OL' ROUGHNECK WANTIN' A REMATCH SOMEDAY!"

Manni merely salutes the intimidating gator-man. She then faced Trix, but the mysterious figure was already gone. "Hmm.. and just like that, we're alone again."

"..." Alexia was sleeping with her head on Zy's lap. She'd fallen over after scooting a chair close to the table to watch over him protectively. She didn't want any further harm to befall the unfortunate pirate. Even her request for aid was beginning to make her feel sick to her stomach. He always got so badly hurt for others... Perhaps it was something she needed to handle herself? These were her finals thoughts before her face hit the pirate's lap and she fell asleep.

When Zy woke he did so to find Alexia's face on his lap. "Well now, you don't waste any time do ya love..?" Zy weakly joked, before losing the battle to remain consciousness again. His back hit the table he'd been patched up upon again and Zy returned to dreaming of his training days with Dianna.

For the Wrecking Crew a well earned downtime was in order, as well as some better disguises. 

Havok woke that night panicking about Veronica. He ran to flee but was dragged back and forced to sit it out. Wherever she was, if she succeeded or not against Amanda... the fisherman's best wishes was with her.

The Unnamed Crew managed to dock at the unharmed pier area on another side of the island. Their arrival was fortunate because the island immediately went on lock down. Marines ran through the streets with guns in hand, instructed to arrest any pirates or even civilians that showed the slightest sign of being rowdy.

Early the next morning The Wrecking Crew disguised themselves better. Zy chose to go with an afro, sunglasses, sideburns, and a snazzy pimp suit. They left Soggy-Bottom Delights eager to simply enjoy some rest and hopefully at least a short break from all of the chaos. Pete warned them to be careful, but the curious youth ignored him.

Zy and Alexia made their way towards town square with curious expressions. It was odd, though. There weren't regular marines around, but ones in special outfits. What exactly were they...?

A man screaming about something, complaining his innocence, was shot in the back and dragged away. Zy watched the cruelty with mild shock. This was a bit extreme, even for the marines. 

A high ranking world government official stood with his arms crossed behind his back. His face screamed arrogance and self proclaimed superiority as he supervised pirates being marched to town square like pigs to the slaughter house.

Dozens of dirty men and women in filthy garments were marched to town square to be made an example of. The newer stricter group of marines marched pirates to a newly constructed platform especially made for hanging the disorderly cutthroats.












Zy watched more pirates than he could count being hung. He froze in confusion and Mortimer's warning haunted him. Zy's head bowed as he considered the implications of the brutality. A mere boy was about to be hung right before him. What was the world truly becoming...?

"LET ME GO! DO YOU KNOW WHO THE FUCK I AM?! I'M ZIDANE ROBERTS YOU MOTHER FUCKERS!" Screamed the struggling imposter. 

"All the more reason to hang you," hissed a member of Psicom, before nailing the girl in the stomach with a rough punch.

"F-fuck..." The imposter coughed out.

Alexia had a hand covering her mouth. Overcome with emotion she made a lunge for them but was roughly tugged back into place by Zy who gave her a quick shake of the head in warning.

"You've got a problem?" One of the psicom members snapped.

"No, of course not. We're just looking for the place the auction is happening, mate. Could you point us in the right direction?" Zy reasoned with a smile.

The man squinted his eyes at him. "Who are you...?" The trap was mostly meant for pirates, but logically civilians could show up too.

"Bryce Rogers a traveling Merchant. I'd love to add that to my collection." Zy sweetly lied with a smile.

"..." The psicom member looked as if he attempting to figure out if Zy was legit. Deciding against bothering him over a license. No pirate would be stupid enough to question a marine with so many pirates being hung. He huffed and pointed in the right direction saying, "That way."

"Thank you good sir," Zy replied and hurried off with Alexia. The other members of the Wrecking Crew were all heading in that direction as well.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 2, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

As Elias had expected, the thief soon led him to a dark, secluded area. It was slightly dark out now, and people should mostly be in their own home now. Meaning, even if he tried to escape into a crowded area, hiding away like that would still be quite difficult. "Perfect." Elias grinned, licking his lips slightly, and jumped down, ready to pounce and tackle the thief into the ground. And this is exactly what happened. A whoosh of a black cloak, a thud, and the man was downed, as Elias had him pinned to the ground, arms and legs restricted.

"I've got you now, rat." Elias said, his voice seeping with tranquil fury as he spoke. "Do you have _any_ idea how much trouble you've caused me today?" He spoke.

"Actually..." The thief spoke, a high-pitched voice. "I do. Thanks for being so easy to lure, Kirigaya-kun."

The sound of clicking was heard behind, and Elias' stomach twisted. This had been his plan all along. He wasn't the one chasing him. He was being _lured_ into a closed off location where _he_ could be captured; it wasn't the other way around. "Fuck." Was all the black haired swordsman spoke as a dark realization dawned upon him.

"Indeed." A voice behind him spoke. A rough, calm one. "End of the road, kiddo."

"How?" Elias muttered.

"Have you seen yourself, kid?" Another voice asked. "You're huge now. With a bounty like yours, it was stupid to attract so much attention on the first day. What are you, stupid?"

"Bounty?" Elias frowned, still looking down on the thief.

"Oh yeah." A third voice spoke. "Six million. Not bad for a rookie, to be honest. This, along with the digits your daddy set up for you should give us a good sum. Enough to..."

"Compete with The Ratters." The first voice finished for him.

"_Oh _yeah." The third voice said, and Elias could practically feel the happiness and excitement in his voice. This must have been one of the minor gangs Elias had heard about.  "Believe it or not," he continued, "but we actually struck up a deal with the Marines on this island. From the way you were travelling, they figured you'd be coming here, since it's the only big town for quite some time."

"Well, the actual Marines don't know about this." The first voice said. "Iron Wall has been handling this, and controlling his Marines to do all the work. It's a pretty good deal. We get half the money from your actual bounty, and half from what your pops put up for you. Then, once we take out The Ratters, we get their money as well as immunity from the Marines."

"Wait, what do the Marines get out of this?" This time, Elias actually turned around, surprised at this recent revelation. He'd known about Marine corruption in some places, but he never figured it'd be... like this. 

"Didn't you hear him?" The second voice said. "They get nothing. Iron Wall, however, gets all the fame of taking out The Ratters and a six million bounty criminal. Probably enough for a promotion and a relocation to somewhere else..." He laughs. "Meaning there won't be anybody here to actually take care of _us_."

Elias glared. How could such a man be a Marine? It made no sense to him. And to think, this was the master of the person he had fought before; with the Iron Gauntlets. Though he was his enemy, Elias had almost forced a sort of grudging respect for the man. He was doing his job, nothing more. He was professional, but not to the extent of being coy and corrupted. Juha had a kind of honourable aura.

The first voice laughed. Now that Elias could look up, it was a large dark skinned man with a tattered green cloak covering his body, a flintlock in his hand. "Oh man. Don't even think about taking him on." He said. "Listen kid, you're pretty good. I mean, if we hadn't done this, we might have had some difficulty, but..."

And then his friend, the second voice, helped him finish. This man had a boxer's build; he was large and muscular. Powerful, but at the same time, Elias could tell he probably wasn't that fast or agile. Underneath his tattered brown cloak, the swordsman made out several scars across his arms, which rippled with muscle. Elias actually gulped slightly. "He's of another level." He said casually, his actual face obscured by a hood. "He's a Captain."

"Hey guys," the third voice came. This was a significantly smaller man wearing a dark blue indigo cloak. He was shorter, than the first man, and scrawnier than the second voice, but Elias could make out a tone of authoritativeness in his voice. Was this guy in charge? "Not that I mind the banter, but we should probably knock him out."

"Yeah." The big man said, and looked at him through his hood. "Nothing personal kid." A large, calloused fist connected with his face, and the last thing Elias remember was the sky, before nothing but darkness.


----------



## InfIchi (May 3, 2013)

North Blue-

"Yohohohoho~ Yo~hohoho~" A tall young man walks through an alleyway, a bottle of rum in one hand and second bottle in the other. "Oi! Joseph! It's freezing out tonight!" someone shouts from a window. "That's why i'm drinkin pops!" Joseph laughs, adjusting his drinking stance. "Come on then! Celebrate with me! The marines have finally left the island!" Joseph smiled largely at the man. "Joseph..." The man sighed, "They, They just want to protect the people, Those marines were just bad eggs." Joseph shook his finger. "No, no no... They just wana rule the people! Seen em do bad things man..." Joseph chuckled a bit and kept walking. "Onward~ We go~ Never gonna know~ A port to call home~ Drinking in the brig~ Barfing on the deck~ Ain't gonna stop~ till there's a noose round me neck~" 

Joseph wandered the town, While not snowing it was quite cold out... The young man didn't seem to notice though, mostly thanks to the alcohol in his system. Before too long Joseph found himself around the docks, "Yo~ old Man~ Workin hard? Dahahahaha." Joseph slapped an elderly gentleman on the back. "Ah, Hey Joseph." The old man smiled at him. "You know old man... for an old man... you're pretty old." Joseph nodded. "Ah, i see you've been drinking Joseph." The old man smiled and pat a crate next to him. "Sit down Joseph, Sit down." Joseph nodded and took his seat. "Look, I want to tell you something. Pass me one of those bottles." The old man held out his hand.

Despite what others might think, and despite the man being near 60, he was in excellent shape. His body still held much muscle, his hair was still thick, even if it was white now, His spirit still strong... and his ability to drink, Well he has become a legend in the village. "I was twenty years old when i first set out to the sea you know." The old man smiled at the nostalgia.  "Eh? You've been a fisherman for 40 years...? Damn old man..." Joseph chuckled. 

"You know, My name is actually Odman, Philip Odman." Joseph nodded, "Yeah i know, that's why everyone calls yah old man... heh get it? Odman oldman... hehe..." Joseph snickered a bit. "Yeah, Yeah..." Odman took a swig from the rum. "You're the same age i was when i set out for the Ocean Joseph... Oh, by the way, hows your mother doing?" Joseph shrugged. "Dunno, She left on a trip to the south blue fer somethin... Took my lil brother and sister with her..." Odman blinked, "She left her eldest on his own eh?" Joseph shook his head. "Nope! Ditched that noise! Hahahahaha... kinda swam back to shore... In a way... It was more... I took a boat back to shore." 

Odman nodded. "You wouldn't do well swimming, Would you? Anchor of the Isle." Joseph shrugged. "Bein an Anchor aint all that bad... I mean watch this!" With a flick of his wrist Joseph was holding another bottle of alcohol. "See!" And with that the chugging commenced. "Did You consider it? Going back to being a pirate." Odman asked, "I saw you the day you left... You were so happy." Joseph chuckled. "Hah, best three years of my life!" Joseph sat back a bit and looked up at the stars. 

"My old captain... I wonder how he's doin now... Went to the grandline three years ago you know!" Odman nodded, "Yes, I know. He wanted me to look after you, said you were a handful." "Pff... Screw you oldman!" Joseph smiled at him and fall off the crate. "Ah... I appear to be so rum i spilled my drunk." Joseph blinks a bit. "Wait... What?" Odman laughed at the kid. "Tell you what Joseph... Meet me here when you sober up a bit. I've got a gift for you."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 3, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums IV]​
[Hare Vs Collector III]












 ?Cascade of Blades!?​
 ?Cascade?? Roshi asks, but Cyrus just stands, his body as ridged as steel. The old sword collector strokes his chin, what was this youth up to?  ?Well, if you?re not going to attack, then I shall.? he warns as he lifted his cane. His foot sliding forward is the trigger as Cyrus? body falls limp, dropping to the ground. Roshi stops his movement as he watches Cyrus come close to hitting the street. But as the Hare is just about to hit the stone he falls into a flurry of attacks. That razor sharp edge firing with uncanny accuracy followed shortly by the sword?s scabbard which fired from a lower stance as Cyrus bounded around like a miniature tornado of death. Roshi cooed with glee as he stepped back weaving through the attacks. He was like a phantom, his body even at times seemed to fade into the ?ther as Tusk?s razor sharp edge seemed to phase right through Roshi?s body time and again.

To an inexperienced eye, if such an eye could behold these rapid exchanges, it would look as if Cyrus? aim was just off but that is far from being the case. Every seemingly erratic attack from Cyrus is spot on, it?s Roshi that moves at just the last moment to avoid being cut or bludgeoned.  ?That?s a pretty advanced move for a rookie.? Roshi states as he fires his cane at Cyrus? feet. Not quick enough to respond the cane wedges between them and a moment later is flung high into the heavens as all that momentum shifts downward as Cyrus rebounds off the unforgiving street with the force of a cannon ball, which drives all the air out of his lungs.  ?You just learned, that amount of kinetic energy can be used against you.? the old man lectures as the cane spirals end over end back down toward him.  ?It was fun kid.? he muses while allowing it to land in his open palm,  ?But it?s high time that I end this little charade.? 

Allowing the cane to tumble down his fingers he allows it to line up with Cyrus? back as the Hare-man struggled to catch his breath.  ?Turtle Shell Splitter.? the weight of Roshi?s killer intent was like that of the ocean bearing down on Cyrus, his whole body almost froze in fear, luckily enough fear can also be a very motivating emotion as Cyrus bounds away with a powerful leap. Just missing, the tip of the cane breaks into the surface of the street and buries in three inches imparting the brunt of the strike into the stone walkway. A moment later the whole block shakes violently as whole sections of the area uproot cascading to the sky, just to crumble back to the ground around Roshi seconds later. Wide eyed with disbelief Cyrus can only gawk at the old timer whose face at the moment was unreadable.  ?My, that was close. I was about to write you off young man.? the traveling killer states as he kicked some of the debris off his shoes, _ ?Got to run?_ Cyrus thinks to himself as he started to slide back on his knees. 

Roshi seemed to anticipate what Cyrus thought and he again vanishes as Cyrus bounds around to run. The echoing of steel on wood can be heard as Cyrus? sword guards against a downward stroke,  ?Excellent instincts my boy, but I?ve already told you. I was hired to kill you, my contract record is flawless. You won?t be an exception.? is firmly stated as Roshi, despite his diminutive frame, powered Cyrus back to his knees.  ?So, you can fight and die, or just die.? is added as Roshi rolled his cane over the edge of the blade. Its hard oak tip slams into Cyrus? collar bone, causing him to dip to his left. That small opening in his defenses, that little breach, is all Roshi needed to land another devastating blow. The near full length of the cane catches Cyrus just below the ribs and the Hare-man is fired into a small one story home. The impact sounds like a bomb going off as the entire structure falls in on itself.  ?Hermit Home Breaker.? the old man muses as the tip of his cane lightly tapped off the street?s surface. 

 ?Debris Driver!? Cyrus roars firing high into the air, bursting from the confines of the totaled home. In his wake he knocks up a good portion of stone, walling and other structural material that he quickly falls into a spin within, using a set of Gale Kicks he in rapid succession fired off multiple projectiles. Stunned that the Hare-man can even move Roshi almost takes a cinder block to the face, but he shatters it at the last possible second only receiving minor scratches from it, the rest he snakes though with the deftly moves smothered with a ballerina?s grace.  ?Lightning AX!? Cyrus grunts as he rotates the flip to end over end. Falling to Roshi with the force of a freight train he spins into  solid heel kick that fires off a Rankyaku, the ground that Roshi leaves churns and splits with the force as another house unfortunate enough to be in its wake is demolished,  ?Don?t, hah, underestimate me.? Cyrus pants as he searches the dusty street for the old man.

 ?Oh, I stopped underestimating you when you fired off that first Rankyaku.? Roshi replies as he slammed the butt of his cane into Cyrus? right leg. Compounded with a second use of his Rankyaku Cyrus collapses to the ground, dropping Tusk in the process, grabbing the leg; the pain that shot through his muscles was almost unbearable.  ?That?s the problem with a technique such as the Rankyaku; if one?s body isn?t accustomed to the strain that is placed on the muscles, then you stand more of a chance of tearing or breaking something than actually using the technique much less actually hitting your target.? Roshi explained as he spun that cane. Opening one eye, Cyrus looks up to the old man, for the first time Cyrus knew what it felt like to be lectured while having his ass beat on. 

 ?Actually I?m surprised that you could use it a second time, you?d make a fine Cipher Pol agent.? the old man laughs while walking around to Cyrus? head.  ?Of course, you probably have little intent to join the world government; now do you?? he asks as he allowed his cane to balance on a finger.  ?Why the sudden interest in my plans?? Cyrus asks as he started to feel sensation in his strained leg again.  ?Not much really, I?m  just curious about you. That is all.? Roshi replied, as seemingly a spark of a former mentor can be seen.  ?Why? You?re just going to kill me, regardless right?? Cyrus mutters as he eyed Tusk. Roshi grinned bobbing his head,  ?Very good Mister Cross, I see you finally understand the futility of fighting back.? the old man says with a grin which quickly falls when Cyrus snatches up his sword.  ?I was taught to be more of a pain in the ass then that!? Cyrus yells back as he swung his sword.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 3, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Hare Vs Collector IV]

-CLANG-

Roshi, with minimal effort, blocks the strike,  ?Well, I hate to say this but this has gotten a bit droll. So if you don?t mind Mr. Cross. I believe I?ll go ahead and end this.? Roshi yawns as he tosses Cyrus backwards with a small thrust.  ?It was fun sonny.? Roshi says pulling his cane into a sword stance,  ?But I think it?s time I took my prize and your life of course.? is added as he disappeared again. Cyrus cursed as he stumbled back, what was he? That much strength from such a small frame was freaky, worse he couldn?t stop himself from tumbling back as the force Roshi used was still pushing him. To the Hare?s left Roshi emerges from thin air to slam his cane into Cy?s ribs, a second strike hits just below his right knee stunning the calf and in Cyrus? stumbling state it effectively causes him to trip.  ?Hermit Caning? a swift sets of strikes helps the Hare-man to the ground with reverberating success that not only drives the wind from his lungs, but bounces Cyrus high enough up into the air for Roshi to continue his assault as the flat of the cane sends him spiraling into the air. 

Allowing his cane to tap down Roshi watches his handy work, he bruised several ribs and probably fractured Cyrus? wrist on that last assault, he loved his job and not only that he was helping keep Helen Swann at the forefront of the sword fighting world,  ?Hermit Hook Breaker? he states tossing his cane up, catching it by the tip he snares Cyrus? neck in the large looping hook at the end and pulls down. A moment later Cyrus is driven into the stone laid street like a lawn dart. A cloud of dust and debris flies in all directions. Coughing up a wad of blood Cyrus can feel his body fading as small pebbles rained back down on him. Roshi again had buried him into the ground, only this time the grave was about two inches deep. Tusk lands a few seconds later burying several inches into exposed earth. Cyrus was amazed, he hadn?t felt this hopeless since he and Zidane faced down Titan back at Sea Land, what was worse is he was alone. There was no one for him to pull neither strength from nor anyone to protect. 

It is then that Cyrus? face flushed with anger, the thoughts of leaving Rebecca alone made his adrenaline pump and thoughts of him dying on her pissed him off. Shaking he starts to move, his determination willing his busted and banged up body to move. Roshi tilted his head,  ?Well now, that is a monstrous will you have there. What would you have become if you lived?? Roshi asks aloud as a foot forced Cyrus back down,  ?Well, I can?t quite risk that.? he states twirling that cane. ~            


[With Doc; Lougetown]

That Night ?

Manni leaves Alexia with Zy, she needed to go and check on Rebecca, the wily chef had gotten herself shot up pretty good in that stupid attempt to get the sword that Cyrus gave her. Sure it was the only memento to her from the swordsman, but being killed wouldn?t set anything right, all it?d do is make Cyrus sad when they did find him, yes find Manni thought rubbing that prosthetic arm. There was no way that anyone tough enough to fight Titan would be killed by that silly cannon thing? she merely hoped he didn?t splash down at sea. No, she had to stay positive, if only for Rebecca?s sake. Opening the door she is surprised to see Trixie setting at Rebecca?s side, in the corner with that foxy grin stood Doc. 

 ?Yo? the assassin muses holding a hand up. Manni grinned; she was hoping to see Doc again, especially after seeing that golden dragon again. She had so many questions she almost forgot that Rebecca was resting.  ?DOC!? she screams in as hushed a voice as she could. The assassin pulled himself away from the wall,  ?Kiddo you have to be quite, or Trixie ?ill kill us.? he says with an amused air about his voice. Manni glanced to the woman with the oversized meat cleaver strapped to her back and then to Rebecca,  ?Don?t worry about your sister, she?s a fighter. Much like Mr. Cross.? Doc states. Manni curiously looks to him, what did he just say? 

 ?You know Cyrus?? she asks, Doc shakes his head no,  ?Not personally, but I have friends all over the place.? is replied as he pulled his hands behind his back,  ?And my little birds are telling me he is alive.?,  ?!? Manni?s face lightened up, as if she had won the lotto.  ?But we have to keep that to ourselves for now little miss, we don?t want to cause your crew any unneeded stress, ?specially her.? he states and Manni immediately knew what Doc was getting at and her head slumped in defeat.  ?I?m trying to ascertain his exact whereabouts, so until then, keep it under wraps.? he adds handing the youth a small earpiece.  ?What?s this?? Manni asks,  ?A way for me to contact you and vice versa.? Doc answered stepping back.

 ?But I have something better for you and her.? Doc says reaching into his coat. As he did Trix spun on the chair at and roughly the same time they both pulled a baseball sized mechanical egg out. Doc?s was a jade green while Trix?s was a scarlet red.  ?You know what these are?? is asked, not knowing Manni shakes her head.  ?They are Diacrome Clockwork Eggs.? Trix answers as Doc handed Manni the green one.  ?They are what hatch dragons, much like Chasm and Nova.? Doc states as Trixie handed the scarlet red one to her as well,  ?Actually they are Chasm and Nova?s children, built by the two. That one is your sister?s.? Trixie adds.  ?How to you hatch ?em?!? Manni asks in a hushed exclamation.  ?Blood, but I wouldn?t worry over that at the moment, I wouldn?t hatch them until you leave this place as things are about to pick up.? Doc states while both hands are shoved into his pockets.

 ?The reason we?re here is because we?ve been called to the Grand Line, so we have to go.? Trixie informs as she stood. A frown spread across Manni?s face, did they have to leave so soon?  ?Don?t look so glum, we can talk whenever, in fact call me when you leave Lougetown and I?ll teach you how to hatch them.? ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 3, 2013)

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]

Perhaps for the first time since these two Ds got together in this fairy tale romance, they caught a lucky break. If you could call it that much. Their lucky break meant that they arrived just before the clusterfuck went in full effect and they just ended up stuck on Loguetown for the foreseeable future with the marines locking it down tight. By the time marines started scouring the city, looking to round up anyone suspicious.
By then Sam had long joined Kai in dreamland, probably both of them were having wonderful dreams about Kai's abs. Kai sure was. With all they had through, with how much damage their bodies had recover from and how stresfull that last day or so had been while on the lam, as they say, and only being able to get all too brief moments of uneasy sleep while the other took over the helm while the ship raced ahead.

They spent a good 18 or hours vast asleep, waking up feeling a lot better but absolutely famished. Sam ended up smacking Kai as he shot Boko a wrong look that just made it all to obvious he was already thinking of the seasoning and condiments he was going to use when he was cooking up her chickensword, as Kai affectionately refers to it. 

"What happened to my pants?" Kai wondered, after he was rudely awakened from his breakfast daydreaming. His pants somehow had been taken off, and were lying in the bathroom where previously a cast iron bath tub had been, apparantly he had taken them off as she had started to sleepwalk, and then later sleep eat, before returning to his "bed"

He shot a look at Sam, who just rolled her eyes. "I told you, don't get any ideas kid, you don't have tits."

"Eh?" Kai raised his shirt up, treating Boko and Sam to a pec muscle flex dance. "You ever see tits do that?" The two spectators shuddered, Kai mistook it for awe. "I didn't think so, Kaiser 1, tits 0." As the famed boobwhisperer, he could appreciate a fine vintage pair as well as the next bloke..... Or Ex-Psicom marine apparently....But he wasn't going to just get insulted like that.

The stomach rumbling of either of the Ds, set off the others stomach. An audible reminder to both of just how hungry they were. Kai's midnight snack had done little to quell his hunger apparantly, but he was a growing boy after all. Boko reverted back to his weaponform, exhausted after a long night of keeping watch. Kai and Sam headed down to the restaurant, and on Sam's dime, they ordered pretty much everything on the menu. Kai was not obsessed with money, Kai was not broke either, but you'd be hard pressed to find someone who was that cautious with opening up his wallet. Why waste spending money on food? Look at how much he eats! No, he had to find other ways to get around that.

Things were crazy in Loguetown, as it turned out, both Kai and sam nearly choked on their sip of their beverages when they overheard a group of patrons talk about some kinda clusterfuck that was taking place in the city. Silently the shot a pair of accusing looks at the other while they did their best to listen in, it took a kick to the shin for Kai to realize his chewing wasn't helping. From what they could gather, an attack had occured and caused immense devestation. The marine response had been swift, they locked everything down and were going to get to the bottom of it.

"So......In our attempt to shake a marine ship of our ass..... We end up stuck on a island with countless of marines


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 3, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*As fake as press on nails*​
Zy was hurrying through Loguetown until a woman's refined voice shrieked, "ENOUGH, VIVIAN!"

Vivian, apparently the name of the imposter, scowled at her nosy mother. Vivi rolled her neck and gave a snap of her fingers as she fully faced her mother to snap, "Bitch it's my life! Fuck off! I'm Zidane K. Roberts!"

"Oh really?" Harriet snapped back as she weaved her way through the line of pirates being led to be hung. As a marine stepped over to cut her off she shot him the death glare fitting of a pissed off mother bear. The marine gulped, and made room. Reaching down Harriet snatched the wig off of her daughter's head.

"Bitch!" Vivi screamed as she attempted to grab the wig. The girl with long raven black hair shook in rage. She angrily stood. The gig was apparently up, and so she threw out the contacts to reveal icy blue eyes.

"Holy shit is anything about this chick real?" Zy mused, only to be elbowed off balance by Alexia. She had to defend womankind after all.

The marines all spoke amongst themselves noisily. None of them could figure out the purpose of a girl dressing up as a pirate, even with the risk of death present. Unsure if she was simply suicidal or crazy, they stepped around her and returned to the task at hand. Executing pirates.

"Aren't you going to help them!? They already know you're here!" Alexia anxiously whispered.

"What? No. That's life. People die. I'm more concerned with getting the hell out of here in one piece. For all they know Zidane Roberts died or escaped, leaning closer to escaped without a body, and that suits me just fine." Zy explained before turning to go again.

Their escape paused when a disturbance resulted in countless marines screaming. Some type of crew scheming to be heroes burst on the scene. Zy threw an arm up as dust flew in multiple directions following the extraordinary punch that caved in the center of Town Square.

"Rebecca...? No, that was even stronger than her... who the fuck..." Zy quietly wondered aloud before turning to whisper to Alexia, "Go. Now."

Snatching the princess by the arm before she could argue the girl squeaked in protest but followed nonetheless. The sprinting duo quickly fled from the hectic battle to approach their actual destination. As Brock, Viper, Phantom, and Sara approached them Zy ducked into the restaurant. He sat next to Alexia and crossed a leg before shouting, "Bitch! Sit on Daddy's lap!"

"..."

Slap!

Alexia angrily sat next to Zy with her face hot from blushing. How dare he embarrass her like that?! Was he an asshole or what? She just couldn't figure this guy out...

"Look, play along.." Zy whispered as the duo got a few shocked glances and penetrating glares. 

"..." She cupped his cheek and sweetly said, "I'm sorry~ you know how I get~ I love your afro baby~."

In the deepest voice Zy could muster he said back, "Shit baby I know it."

*Meanwhile with Havok, Bazoo, and Jamal...*

"Go ninja go ninja go!" Havok cheered Bazoo and Jamal on. Jamal was dressed as a ninja, as was Bazoo who was a ninja bear. The two put on a show for a small crowd and had a hat to the side that people were busy tossing money into.

*Kane, Tengu, and Koaj...*

Kane had wandered off to do his own thing as usual. Tengu of course did the same. They were both keeping a low profile at least. Every corner one turned seemed to have ten or so marines after all. Koaj was taking Dodo around Loguetown with her as she searched for any sign of Mortimer. Why? To beat his ass for setting up and triggering a fourth bomb of course. What in the hell was he thinking?!

*Manni and Rebecca...*

"I guess..." Manni was glum despite that. Rebecca was patched up after her idiotic heroics. Now she saw what Zy was always complaining about. Cradling the egg protectively, the deceptively small for her age girl looked up with a forced smile. "This is really big for me to sit on, but.. I guess it's for the best.. knowing he's alive is good enough for now, you're right."

She couldn't speak it, but the small girl was now struggling with her feelings. Falling for one guy was difficult enough. Falling for two while her sister loved one of the above was another issue entirely. Sighing at the sticky situation she tapped an ear and grinned wide. "Check it out. I feel like DJ Manni."

The girl blinked and glanced in Rebecca's direction. "Becca..? Whoa, wait..! What are you doing?!"

Rebecca bowed in front of the strangers with her forehead to the ground in a sudden display of humility. Her dainty fists were balled, knuckles keeping her balanced. The bandaged and still injured young woman whispered, "Thank you for returning his blade..."

Manni rolled her eyes at her sister's dramatic display. Kneeling to lift her, she quickly caught her older sibling as Rebecca fainted against her. Manni shook her head and sighed before looking up to Doc and Trixie to say, "I'll let you know when we leave." Her eyes sparkled with perceptive mischief as she said, "I know you're up to something pretty big but you won't tell me what it is, will you? Maybe someday..." 

The next morning she was heading for the auction with others to see what would be sold today. Manni wore a poncho and sombrero along with a fake mustache. Rebecca moved slowly, a large and tattered cloak hiding most of her body with a cowboy hat blocking her pretty face.

"We should be getting out of here... Stupid Robert's greed is getting ahead of him again."

"Maybe, but he's still our captain. Wherever his obnoxious greed leads us we'll go." Rebecca calmly explained.

"Uh, are you sick?" Manni questioned her sister, doubting she would say such a thing if of sound mind.

"You never know. He promised he'd find Cyrus, and if his greed leads him to him finding him it'll be worth it..."

"..." Manni opened her mouth to reply but the words wouldn't come out.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 3, 2013)

*Loguetown*​*Continued Post*​


*Back with Zidane...*

Zy looked across the room to check people out. His jaw lowered when he spotted Kai. Wait Kai _and_ Sam?! Fuck!

"We gotta go," Zy insisted.

"What? Why? I thought we were hiding in here...?" Alexia replied while tugging on Zy's sleeve. As the pirate hurried for the door he didn't manage to escape in time. He didn't want to be recognized and risk blowing his cover a second time, but an enormous figure reminiscent of a human vending machine blocked his path. 

"Er, gonna move?" Zy asked.

"It's Heavy-Eater..." 

Ton Ton "Heavy-Eater" Jackson looked down at the puny figure. He stomped, and the restaurant shook a little. "I'm hungry! Move!"

"Then get your fat ass out of the way and I'll be leaving," Zy angrily snapped back.

Alexia winced as a punch sent Zy rocketing across the restaurant before he crashed into the counter up front. His imprint lingering, Zy plopped onto his ass and groaned. He sighed before weakly popping his neck. Jeez, why did they also resort to the rough stuff...?

"Nobody calls me fat! I'm the Knight of Ooga Booga!" Heavy-Eater shouted, a fat thumb poking one of his squishy sacks where a flat chest traditionally reigned.

"Not bad you big sloppy fuck. I'd fight you but I doubt my fists can get past the rolls of jelly protecting you call armor ya scurvy dog." Zy teased him while weakly climbing to his feet.

Heavy-Eater stomped ahead with fat beautifully wiggling and dancing like gelatin in motion. A fist cut through the air in an attempt to bash Zy's face in and instead completely split the already dented counter. A blonde waitress shrieked, dropping her tray. Zy dodged the first and caught the second punch, holding it as he glared at the giant to say, "Pretty rare to see giants around these parts..."

Heavy-Eater was confused as the puny guy's strength. He couldn't free his grip! Heavy-Eater struggled and snarled, raising his free hand in a threatening manner. He'd smash him one way or another.

"I wouldn't do it, mate. The first one was free of charge." Zy explained.

"Stop playing with your food, Ton Ton." Bam Bam ordered. Heavy-Eater drew back and circled around to the man dressed like a cave man. "We mean you no harm... we're just here to shop."

Marines burst onto the scene and Bam Bam took off with Ton Ton. The cave men quickly made their way out of there. Zy and Alexia on the other hand needed to hide when marines entered the restaurant. Zy pushed his speed to the maximum which allowed him to fool the eyes of normal spectators. That was good enough. To them he 'disappeared' with the lovely princess.

"..." Zy hung on the rafters to watch the marines look around urgently. He stuck out his tongue at the tricked men and grinned. Suckers. 

"Um, Zy..." Alexia whispered. It wasn't that simple, of course. It never was. Alexia was pointing at Sam and Kai. He'd been noticed.

"Hmm, stay here. It's time to go." Zy decided. 














Zy's arms spread as he tip toed across the rafters while effortlessly maintaining his balance. He crept to one of the more obscure corners of the restaurant where a few marines were lazily standing guard. One blinked stupidly, and the other blinked sleepily. It almost looked as if they were taking turns. _Ohoho. Perfect~_

Zy spun in a quick one eighty and then dropped. The nimble pirate dangled from the rafters as he lowered himself cautiously. While remaining attached to the rafters as he wiggled his legs enough to stomp on top of one marine's head, knocking him out. He then caught the teetering marine and pulled him up gracefully.

Switching clothes, except for the 'fro and giant sunglasses, Zy repeated this with the second marine. He then dropped down and left the clothing for Alexia.

Clearing his throat, Zy ran forward to shout, "Did you hear?! We're being attacked by a Pimp named Slickback! Move, move, move!" 

"Wait a second, I don't recognize you..." A higher ranking marine skeptically said.

Zy looked outraged, and shouted back, "Bitch you don't know who I am?! The rowdy new hero of the marines, Victor "Nutsmasher" Creed! I'm here for the second job!"

Two marines glanced at each other, and shrugged. There _was_ a secret mission going on.

Hector Von Helsing walked over and flicked Zy's forehead with startling power in his touch. Zy clapped a hand to his throbbing forehead as he did his best to hold in a deafening shout. "First rule about the secret mission. You don't *talk* about the secret mission! The second rule about the secret mission? You _don't talk about the secret mission_!"

One of the ensign's leaned over to whisper, "Um, sir? You're talking about the secret mission."

Helsing's face reddened and he barked out, "Shut up! Clear out! I want to find any pirates roaming around here! Rogers, Smith, help clean things up around here!"

Helsing stormed off as did several other marines. One of the lower ranking marines glanced at Kai and Sam as if he recognized something. He was pushed along by a comrade and forced to keep walking. _Hmm... those two look familiar._ Had someone more familiar with the bounties been around luck may not have been on their side that day...

Zy was sneaking off until a huge female marine's meaty hand grabbed the back of his top, "Nuh uh, where are you going? We're about to be briefed!"

Zy inwardly cringed. He was forced to follow along while Alexia followed after him also dressed a low ranking marine. 

The meeting was handled at HQ and the marines where numbering in the ridiculous. There were so many of them that Zy wondered what they were _truly_ up to. He had that sudden feeling like he should get the fuck out of Loguetown as soon as possible. Why didn't he do that at first? He inwardly sighed. Always finding himself in the middle of a new mess.

"This is the moment we've been waiting for! For too long people have been worrying and wondering what will happen to the people. For too long every Blue though separate is the birth place of the scum that starts off as a thorn in the side but becomes something greater. We will no longer continue to repeat such foolishness! We're going to show them the might of the marines!

They stared at him, some still appearing shaken at the thought of fighting merciless killers.

"We're certain that the more influential pirates are in hiding or are simply waiting to arrive when the big sale happens. Either way the big names will reveal themselves tomorrow and that's when we'll make our move." Helsing explained as he marched back and forth while eyeing the worried soldiers.

"What's with this fear in your eyes?! Don't let the scum strike fear in your heart! You didn't become a marine because you are a coward! You became a marine because you believe in justice! Make no mistake it is justice we shall bring! Swift and without hesitance!" The wolf zoan continued to bark out with his arms crossed now behind his back as he stared at many of the now eager marines that placed their trust in him. 

Brock remained off to the side, a glance meeting Elle's as he wondered how she was holding up. Had she been coping with as big as a headache as he was in the East? Perhaps. The one commanding Psicom for this mission met Brock's look as he slowly took in everyone taking part in this attempt to squash this new age of piracy.

"..." Zy stood poised like a soldier with Alexia also maintaining perfect posture. The two struggled to do so as Hector went on, and on, and on, and on...

Zy nearly fell asleep by the time it all finished. A soft nudge from Alexia's elbow woke him up, and Zy snorted a bit before standing as rigid as possible yet again. "Now then, I will go over the special role Psicom will play in this attack."


----------



## DVB (May 4, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward East Masquerade, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc III: East Masquerade - The City of Secrets and Deceit*

Diego ignored the protests of the ched most of the way through. Once he picked someone, he wasn't going to let them leave easily. If they declined, he would decline their declination. However, she was persistent and eventually he let his guard down. He then pretty much turned to see her scamper.

Normally, he would have gone over to chase to her.

However, Drayek would need a doctor and they would need to go find one. 

In a bit, the old man had repaired the ship and was able to apply some first aid to Drayek. 

"Listen. That'll hold em for now, but you need to find a real doctor soon," he told him before he remembered the girl running off.

"She'll be back. I'll build her a small boat so she can catch up, all right?" he told them. Diego nodded before he had Drayek look at their caravel.

"We need to make the sails and flag with our logo, but I declare this, the pirate ship WONDER WILL!!" Diego shouted out with excitemnet.

It was time to cast off and the duo began setting for the next island, which was not far. Hopefully, they could find a doctor there. 

((ARC FINALLY END))


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 4, 2013)

*Eliasander Kirigaya*
The Black Swordsman
East Blue 
______________

Elias awoke to a blindingly bright light. He attempted to move his arms to shield his eyes, only to realize that they had been bound up. Along with this, his legs were also bound. Senses returning, Elias felt the cold surface of the stone floor pressing against his skin, before a sharp pain shot through his head. He still had a headache from where that guy punched him. "Ugh..." He moaned, trying to survey the area. The light, despite it's brightness, was still quite small and didn't really illuminate much of the area. Aside from the cell bars, he couldn't really make out much.

"Finally awake, huh?" Someone entered the room. As he entered into the spot of light in front of him, Elias saw that it was one of the three cloaked men from earlier. It was the guy with the dark blue cloak. Upon closer examination, Elias saw that he had a rapier underneath his cloak, the tip of the blade revealing itself in the argent illumination of the room. 

Elias didn't respond.

"Too hurt to talk, eh?" The man smiled, raising an eyebrow. "Well, I can't say I blame you. Jack packs a hell of a punch. After all, before he joined us, he was boxer." Well, that made sense. Scratching his head, the man continued. "At the moment, you're being contained within one of our own cells. Your father is about to come collect you..." He paused, before correcting himself. "Well, more specifically, one of his underlings is." The man explained. 

A rustling sound was heard in the darkness as Elias tried to shake his binds. The blue cloaked man smirked again, and shook his head. "Don't bother. Those things are solid steel. If you could cut break through metal that easily, you wouldn't be in this kind of situation." Elias cursed under his breath, mentally insulting himself for getting caught in a trap like that. "Anyhow, once you're back in the custody of your dad..." He continued explaining his plan. "The Marines will take that as you've been captured, and we'll collect the payments." 

"You..." Elias said slowly, his head still in pain. Each movement hurt a little. "Underestimate him."

"Hm?"

"He won't give you the payment..." Elias explained. "This is how my dad always was. You're... just another one of his many targets."

"Hmph." The blue cloaked individual scoffed. "He won't dare try anything in this transaction. We have the _Marines_ on our side." He said confidently. He was sure that even Lucius, with all his money, wouldn't dare try to stop the Marines. 

Elias just remained quiet, deciding that it'd be better this way, before falling back asleep. He was completely exhausted. His head was spinning, his eyes hurt, his arms were sore, and Elias was also fairly sure he had torn something in his leg. He was going to need rest for this.


----------



## InfIchi (May 4, 2013)

North Blue-

The next morning Joseph awoke with a hangover, his head pounding like a jackhammer. "Ugh... Where did i sleep?" Joseph sat up and rubbed his head, looking around... "I slept on the docks... Nice." He sighed, getting out of a large pile of rope. "Good morning Joseph." Odman waved to the young man, handing him a cup of tea with enough sugar to kill a diabetic. "Oh thank oda." Joseph chugs the tea and rubs his head. "So... What's up old man?" Odman smirks, "Well, I've got something for you." He hands Joseph an envelope. "Eh? what's this?" 

Odman makes a sweeping motion with his hand "Open, Open." Joseph opens up the envelope. "Blah blah blah, you are now the owner of the... Nonki?" Joseph blinks. "Yup, It's my old ship." Odman smiles. "Eh? Really old man!? You're giving me a ship!?" Joseph's eyes light up. "Yes, Now go get your stuff and put it on your ship and get out of here you brat." Odman smacks Joseph on the back, "You don't have to tell me twice!" Joseph quickly dashes off. "Ah... That kid, Starting off just like i did..." Odman leaned against one of the stacks of crates and looked up to the sky. "I wonder, Will he follow your path Akuma? Or make his own...." 


With Carlo Marlo---

"So this is the village huh?" Carlo looked around, No one was outside, The houses all had their shades drawn and the plants all appeared to be dead. 
"Yes." The young girl responded, still being carried piggy back by Carlo. "It seems... so dreary." He thought to himself, "Not the place for a flower to bloom..." Carlo shook his head. "Might i ask, young miss, what happened here?" The girl nodded, "Four years ago, the new king took over... and this village only thrived because we would bring flowers and herbs to the kingdom and sell them to the king. See, there is a rare flower that only grows on this part of the island. It's quite beautiful, it's called the Golden Fire Lilly." She smiled a bit. "But, the new king took all of the flowers for himself, and when they wouldn't grow in the capital he made sure we would receive no money."

The girls head hung low. "He also burned the flower and herb fields... We have no medicine and no way to make money now. So when the sickness hit us, it devastated our village." Carlo's teeth grit tightly. "No woman deserves this." He thought to himself. "I will aid you in anyway i can young miss, Please, allow me to take you to your home!" She nodded and pointed the way for him. "Oi! I've brought your daughter home!" Carlo shouts, opening the door and walking inside. 

"Charleene?" An older mans voice calls out. "Papa!" The young girl tries to get down and rush off to the voice but she trips and nearly hits the ground, if it hadn't been for Carlo intervening and catching her. "Now now young princess, allow me to help you." Charleene nodded, allowing Carlo to walk her to her fathers room. There lay a man who couldn't be a day over 45 laying in bed, his body so frail looking. "Charleene... why did you run away?" The man begins to cough heavily. "Papa! I'm sorry!" Charleene collapses to his side and grabs his hand.

"I wanted to get medicine to aid us... but i had nearly no money." Her eyes began to tear up. "But i found this man! He's a doctor, he bought medicine for us and is going to treat us! We're going to get better father!" Charleenes father looked at Carlo, "No one helps up Charleene, We've begged for aid for four years... He's probably one of the kings men, trying to feed us hope just to crush it! BEGONE FROM HERE!" With that, he throws a cup at Carlo, through the cup misses. And with that outburst the man bursts into a coughing fit. 

"I don't care what you think of me old man, But i'm here to save this village." Carlo brushes his coat off. "And you will accept my help, even if you don't want it." He then looked at Charleene, "I will be taking your kitchen over." Picking up one of his bags, Carlo headed into the kitchen. "He's going to help us father, please... trust him!" Charleene's father shakes his head. "the only way he can help us, is if he destroys that king and his entire army of cursed soldiers!"

Carlo stood at the wall, just to the right of the doorway. "Maybe i will." He thought to himself... "Maybe i will."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[Lougetown Docks]

A large man with fiery red hair steps onto the gangway of a fancy looking ship, from the tip of its bow to the rudder of is stern was a midnight black. It sails were a dark navy blue that were quickly being reeling in by all hands as the Marine?s familiar seagull esk  emblem flapped noisily from the crow?s nest. Psicom had arrived, lead in force by the Palamecia, and her new Captain, Simon Masters. ?Hey, Sparkplug.  What?s the orders?? a man hollers as the large man disembarks. Simon looks up to the man and thumbs his chin; * ?Start setting the perimeter up, start at the auction house and work your way out in spiral bands.?* is the order given in reply. The Marine immediately snaps his heels together giving a stiff salute as he turned on his heels, * ?Bah, go fuck yourself too.?* the large man grumbles halfheartedly giving a salute back as he turned toward the town. Rubbing his fingers together he stares into the distanced then sucks on his lower lip before taking a step into the rebuilding city itself. 

Turning a corner Sparkplug pulled a map out, * ?That bastard said around here, I hate cryptic shit that was Sam?s job.?* he grumbled as he tapped his earpiece. * ?I guess if this isn?t the spot I?ll hear about it.?* he sighs balling the map up before tossing it over his shoulder. This was to be the beginnings of a glorious cluster fuck, and he already started to pinch the bridge of his nose in anticipation. 

-PSST-

That was quick, tuning Sparkplug looks around before a shadow moved in the adjacent alleyway. Clever?  Sparkplug tugged on his coat before looking around, when he was satisfied that no one was paying him significant attention he walked up to the alley and stepped in. Rounding the corner he propped up in place and cleared his throat. 

 ?We weren?t quite expecting you this soon.? a voice states in a hushed tone Sparkplug chuckled, * ?Well it?s a small world, I didn?t think that we?d catch up so soon either.?* is the reply given. The figure nods, then its shadowy head turn, just a boy playing down the street.  ?So, how bad is it going to be?? is the second query which made Sparkplug bite his lip, * ?Bad, your sweep and burn but with civilian previsions. Anyone expected of piracy or harboring those believed to be Pirates is going to be rounded up and executed in mass.?* is the response. The figure sighed,  ?That?s rather drastic; much like it was after the massacre on Mariejois? Well how many loyal?s do we have?? is the next question asked.

Masters sweats as he tapped his fingers together, * ?Six if you include me.?* is replied, the shadow bobbed somewhat angrily. Was that it? * ?Killed about two dozen though.?* is added, * ?Dangers of being Black Ops and what not.?* is thrown in somewhat comically as he thumbed his nose.  ?Can we pull off the plan with only five other people?? is asked. Masters nodded * ?More than enough to do it, I hear that ya?ll have a new friend too.?* is remarked,  ?That one is a bit dunderheaded, but should be able to pull their weight.? is replied. * ?Good, I?ll have everything set up, oh and we may have some refugees dumped in our lap, it just depends on what that idiot does.?* is added quickly as Sparkplug pulled himself from the wall. * ?Oh, and tell her I almost couldn?t figure out that message she left with Colosi.?* ~

[With Kai and Sam]

 ?It looks that way, seems that we cannot get a break.? Sam states agreeing with Kai?s observation as her eyes rolled back to her meal. She almost couldn?t believe that he was making her pay for the meal, wasn?t the man supposed to pick up the tab?  ??? Sam?s eyes snapped up to Kai, who was eating on his knife and fork and a sharp yet soft kick catches him about his left shin which almost caused him to choke. Sam?s eyes cut to the room around them. The other patrons were starting to stare at his eating habits. A nervous grin flushed over his face as he put the utensils down.  ?Listen, with the island on lockdown, we can?t afford to draw unwanted attention our way.? she whispers cutting at her steak. Both were on their fourth plate of food, ?My you two have quite the appetites.? A curvy little waitress states as she sat another set of drinks down. ?Can I help you with anything else?? she asks as Kai went to town on his food. Sam cut her a glance,  ?The Shrimp any good?? Sam asks, the waitress puts a finger to her chin thoughtfully, ?Not really, but the dipping sauce is great!? she replies.

 ?Fair enough, I?ll take an order of that too.? Sam states cutting a large portion of her steak as Kai interjected that he wanted an order as well. The waitress nodded jotting down the order on the ever growing ticket. 

-Later-

 ?This sauce is really good.? Sam hums, a small red heart can almost be seen over her head as she dipped another shrimp. ?Told you so.? The waitress replied as she cleared the table. Kai was a little less refined as he sprayed sauce everywhere agrees with Sam.  ?Mouth closed when you?re eating.? Sam barks. Kai shot her a dirty look, maybe this was what it was like to have a mother, ?You got your boyfriend around a tight leash don?t you?? the waitress asks. Sam eyes fall blank,  ?He?s just the bag boy.? Sam grumbles as she catches a glimpse of Zy. Her eyes narrow, but she shrugged it off. That idiot couldn?t be here. ?Bag boy?? the waitress gives a quiet little laugh as she took the dirty plates off.  ?I?m not your bag boy.? Kai states drinking the sauce like a beer.  ?Well you sure as hell aren?t my boyfriend, I?d never let you between my thighs.? she bites back.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Cont]

It was about this time that Zy noticed her and Kai and made a bee line for the door, sadly he was stopped by a very rotund man, who proceeded to smash the pirate Captain with a hard hook that sends him crashing into the counter up front. Sam catches the small skirmish, but went back to her drink Zy?s afro keeping his disguise in check, but she kept an eye out, just in case the situation spiraled out of control, which it rapidly did as Marines entered the establishment. Sam sneered as Zy ?vanished?  ?Keep your head down.? Sam states in a hushed tone as he dropped her gaze. The Marines started to comb the bar as Sam shot her gaze up, curious Kai did the same and they both lock gazes with Alexia who nervously nudges Zy. Both quickly take there gazes down as not to alert the Marines. Lucky for them, they weren?t as notorious so they weren?t recognized; the change of clothes didn?t hurt either as both knew how to seem ?normal? as it were as Zy worked his magic and got him and Alexia into Marine garb.

In hind sight that may have been a bad choice, as they are carted out to join some meeting.  ??!? Sam touched her ear,  ?We need to go Kai.? Sam states motioning for the waitress to come over,  ?I?m still hungry.? Kai complains, knowing that he was eating on Sam?s dime.  ?Listen, Psicom is here. Rermember those cutthroat Marines from Sleeping Tree?? she replies pulling her beli purse out.  ?We?re ready to go miss.? she states holding her hand out for the bill. The waitress grinned as she handed it over. Sam?s eyes widen as she looked at the tally.  ??? dumping the contents of her purse, she had just enough. Handing it over she tosses the purse away, then standing she faces the waitress,  ?This is for you.? she states sliding a gold bar between her breasts. Her eyes go wide eyed as she looked down, was that s-s-solid gold? 

?Tu-thanks?!? she exclaims, eyes still fixed on the shiny metal,  ?No problem, don?t spend it all in one place now.? is the reply as she nodded for Kai to follow. 

-Outside-

 ?If Psicom is here, then we need to go incognito. Simply blending into the crowd won?t work with them.? she states.  ?Should I ask?? Kai asks,  ?My daddy trained most of them, that?s why.? is the snip back as she eyeballed a couple. Nodding her head Kai follows the pinked haired woman as they slipped up behind the couple. An alleyway proves the best cover as they duck in with them.

-Minutes Later-

Kai and Sam emerge newly dressed, like the woman did she wrapped her arms around Kia?s,  ?Well hun, where we going next?? she asks as sweetly as she could, this causes most of the people that were gawking at them to advert their gazes. Kai adjusted his messenger bag, the added weight was a bit uncomfortable, but now it housed their other clothing as they left the ?happy? couple near naked.  ?We need to be cautious, I had Boko scouting for us, a mutual friend has agreed to help us out, but we have to burn some time.? she whispers as she clung up to him.     

[Meeting] 

Sparkplug sitting yawned at the dribble that Helsing was spewing, but it was your typical rant on how they were going to squash Piracy, after what could be considered an  eternity he is finally offered the floor. Coughing a bit he pulled himself up, the man was massive. He even made Brock look small; he may be a half-giant. His eyes combed the room, they meet with Zy, and the large man gave him a knowing look which made Zy shudder, was he going to be pointed out. Sweat started to form on his brow, but the large man in a similar black uniform to the Marines in the square made his way to the front of the room leaving Zy to this thoughts. 

Sparkplugs? eyes narrowed on the group as he put his large mitts on the podium,  ?My name is Simon Masters, I?m heading Psicom?s efforts here in Lougetown.? he barked, His voice boomed like a cannon, waking any Marine that may be on the sleepy side, * ?Normally I?m to give you the whole rigmarole of how we?re merely here to support and aid.?* he states that booming voice lowering just a hair. * ?But I?ve been authorized to go into detail about this operation.?* he lies while rocking on his feet. His eyes narrow on Zy as if to say, this is for you. SO you better listen up. 

* ?Psicom is black ops, as you all know; we are here to sweep and burn. That means tomorrow while you are doing your parts and rounding up Pirates at the auctions we?ll be raiding all the homes. Rounding up any suspects for execution.?* he barks his spittle raining. His eyes cut across the room taking in all the expressions, some were disgust at what they were taking part in, others quite surprise. Some even still didn?t seem to care in the least. It was for the good of the people and the World Government. Masters sneered; even the atrocity that was being planned sickened him. * ?This even applies to citizens that are thought to be pirates or harboring pirates. There will be no quarter or mercy.?* Some gasped at the atrocity that was being suggested while others just stare on. 

Zy flushed with anger, why were the Marines planning this [this compounded what Mortimer had stated], more importantly why did this Psicom agent more or less given him their plans on a silver platter? His eyes lit up, could he be working with Sam? * ?As for the Bombing of Lougetown, that was to be pinned on Zidane K. Roberts but that has been routed, we are to be placing the blame on Hook. I?m sure he?ll like that nice little bounty jump.?* he muses. But his thoughts quickly return to group, * ?Apologies, we?ve caught two local pirates, ?Snaggletooth? Camps and Russo ?Iron Jaw? Blackgate. They will be the fall Pirates that will take the blame for what we have to do here.?* is added. 

* ?Oh, and may I add.?* he states walking from behind the podium, * ?Any Marine that disagrees can walk through that door, and be taken into custody by Mr. Johnson as traitors. You?ll be strung up too.?* he states, saying that in being here they agree to confidentiality.~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 4, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*
"I can only show you the door. You're the one who has to walk through it."
- The Matrix ' Morpheous
*​
Zy slipped out with Alexia with more on his mind than he ever considered would be there. How did his simple journey end up becoming so incredibly complex? The greatest treasure hunter finding the greatest treasure. Simple, right? Not quite. Zy had an arm around Alexia as he walked with his gaze focused on the clear blue sky. Alexia merely blushed, which went unnoticed by the cocky Zy.

"Hey, where are you two going?" A marine asked with a sneer. He then leaned closer and whispered, "If you're going to go have fun time... you should at least invite others."

Zy's eye twitched. Did this mother fucker seriously just suggest that he had to share 'fun time'? "Sorry, you aren't attractive enough to suggest such a thing."

The outraged marine took a step closer and Alexia showed off a bit of cleavage, batting her eyelashes as she sensually cooed, "Maybe later~?"

The man's tongue unrolled and his foot tapped a bit like a dog in heat. Fun time later?! Fuck yeah!

Zy escaped the area to walk ahead facing the ground. Alexia rarely saw the captain look so bothered. Unsure of what to say to help him she tucked a hand on his shoulder and said, "We'll find him..."

"Hm? Oh, Cy. I'm not worried about Cyrus." Zy grinned suddenly and said, "He's not so weak that he'd just up and die. It seems lady luck always shines down us."

Alexia agreed, but she missed a bit of the meaning behind Zy's words. She didn't recognize their close encounter with being apprehended. The girl instead kept close to Zy's side as he hurried to the nearest clothing shop. Too many people spotted them and it was time to change outfits. _Again._

*Meanwhile with Rebecca and Manni...*

Rebecca went to one of the largest taverns in Loguetown. The Wagon. Loud piano music was playing the moment they entered. The chef ignored it all and sat with Manni near the counter. Perched on bar stools the girls listened in hopes of hearing any rumors about Cyrus. Manni sighed, the guilt-ridden sister unable to face a determined Rebecca. 

"Bathroom,"  Manni lied while slipping from the stool. She walked off with her head bowed, only lifting it to toss a glance in her worrying sister's direction. _Sorry, Doc... I've gotta do at least this much._ She paid a guy some of the beli she 'borrowed' from Zy to pay for him to start up a rumor about a hare-man being alive and spotted ship hopping.

Manni watches the guy rush off to do as he was paid, and with a heavy sigh she entered the nearest bathroom. Hopefully they could spend the rest of the day relaxing now...

*With Havok...*

"I'm certain of it. You've got fishman in you. The greatest of fisherman always do." Pete told Havok.  

Havok listened with a stunned expression.

"The truth is, so am I. I'll teach you some of what I know, if you so wish it...?"

"I do!" Havok shouted as he looked up with determination burning in the depths of his coal black eyes.

"Bring me those buckets of water," Pete insisted while stroking his chin.

Havok nodded and did so, and with Pete in front of him the fisherman watched in awe as Pete began showing him how to manipulate water. Havok whistled appreciatively, and when Pete gestured that it was his turn Havok went to work... 

Havok looked up when he failed to generate enough force to move it. Pete encouraged him by smiling and saying, "It won't happen with ease. You have to dig deep. Let's keep trying it, unless you have somewhere to be?"

"No, let's do it." Havok said as he popped his knuckles. He then tied on a hachimaki and said, "If I can't help Zy I ain't useful to nobody..."

Pete nodded, slowly, and said, "Very well. Then let's make you an official disciple of Fishman Martial Arts..."

*With Bazoo and Jamal...*

"Man we made a killing," Bazoo whistled as he stopped by a shop to buy some of their bombs. Jamal looked around for a weapon for himself. He reached out and selected a whip. Testing it out, he lashed Bazoo across his fuzzy ass.

"Yeeouch!" Bazoo shrieked before roaring and rising up high on his hind legs to charge the cowering 'genie' of the lamp. 

"Don't do it!" Jamal's whiny nasal voice wailed hide behind several 'Jamal' images while the real one crawled behind a desk.

"Hey you two stop fucking around in my shop!" The owner complained. Seriously one joker was dressed up as a circus bear and the other as a clown. It was enough to hint that they might be weirdos upon entering but it still irritated the owner. 

"Buddy, you know where I can buy some good shit?" Bazoo huffed as he asked the owner. The bear was rubbing his sore ass that had a whip slit across it now. 

"Oh, the stickiest of the icky? Sure, man. You just need to head on down to the northern part of the island where there's a thick collections of trees and ask for Bruce "L" Jenkins." 

"Don't do drugs," Jamal spat. 

"..." Bazoo roared at him and the genie wet himself a little.

*With Koaj...*

"I'm honestly not sure," Koaj admitted. She rummaged her hair and sighed. "Why do you want to stalk us anyway...? What's in it for you?"

"I have my reasons," Dewitt insisted. Dewitt "Vega" Bison straightened his glasses and said, "Who wouldn't benefit from having a scientist at their service? Especially someone as brilliant as I am. I am Dewitt, boy genius. I will discover the truth of the Void Century and the recreate the power of the ancient weapons!"

"...what?" Koaj was rattled by the brat's speech. What exactly was he planning to do? "Like I said, I'll introduce you both. I can't offer you anything more than that."

"Good enough. He would be _stupid_ to not take me in," Dewitt insisted.

"Right..." Koaj reluctantly managed, before marching off with Dewitt on her heels with tiny robots carrying his luggage.

*With Kane...*

Bob and Felix glanced at Kane who watched them fix things up. Bob grinned and said, "You know if you weren't a pirate I'd say you're more than welcome to join us. With some finesse that ability of yours would definitely come in handy."

Felix nodded eagerly, adding, "Yeah! Stay! We could really use your power!"

Kane shook his head at their attempt to recruit him. Before he could make a grand speech about loyalty a construction worker rushed in to shout, "Did you hear about the tournament approaching?! Several swordsmen are gathering for it. Don't you like tournaments, Bob?"

Bob shrugged, busy hammering a wall back into place with a nail between his teeth. 

"There's the Storm of East Blue, Cyrus T. Cross. You think he'll enter...?" A construction worker wondered aloud.

"What about that one guy that's making a name for himself? Elias, was it?" Asked another with a hand cupping his chin.

Soon the men were arguing about who would be entering and who could or would win it.

"Aren't you a swordsman? Why don't you enter?" Felix asked the relaxing Kane who looked as if he was thinking about something from the names mentioned.

*Back with Zy...*

"Hah!" Zy laughed as he ran with Alexia who was screaming her heart out.

"How does it always end up like this?!" Alexia shrieked as bullets flew by them.

"I can't help it! Dodo took my wig off!" Zy replied as they ran from a pack of marines blowing whistles.

"Look out! More are coming that way!" Alexia yelled, pointing in direction of men marines with swords or guns in hand.

"No choice then... Duck!" Zy instructed, and when Alexia did as commanded he jumped into the air and curled himself into a ball. "Bimu Bimu no..."

"Disco Time!"

Countless thin beams flew out nailing marines either in the face, stomach, groin, or neck. When he finished Zy spiraled forward and landed in a crouch before grinning wide. "Suckers~"

He then hefted Alexia into his arms bridal style and zipped off before more of them could discover who defeated the small group of marines. The smoking burn marks on their bodies was quite revealing and matched Zy's MO whenever he was cornered.

"He's nearby... I'll catch you this time, Zidane Roberts.." Viper hissed as he stepped on a fallen marine's face.

Meanwhile Zy entered Soggy-Bottom Delights to regroup and find a new costume while Dodo followed them blinking cutely.

"You brats are back? You know, you could make me a lot of money Zidane K. Roberts. What'dya say? Be my number one male prostitute?"  Jimmy Jack attempted to entice him.

"For the last time NO!"

*With Kai and Sam...*

A mysterious old man followed them, tailing them from what he clearly assumed was a safe distance away. He looked to be Nihonese in origin, and had a long silky beard peppered with gray strands. He was hunched over and limping while staring at who he could've sworn was a younger Kaiser D. Winter.

"These old eyes... don't be deceiving me now... " The old man trailed off as he was caught in a nostalgic daze. When/if Kai or Sam detected him, there was nothing but a wisp of smoke left of his presence... but still the elderly stalker had his eyes on them.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 4, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|North Blue|*

*Fruity Hills*​
*The Cursed Salamander*​
King Fruit E. Pebbles watched Salamander Ryu make short work of his minions with lightning fast martial arts. He was trembling at the might of the young Nihonese warrior. A spinning kick to the face launched the captain of the guard through the wall behind King Fruit E.

"H-how are you so strong!? It's not fair!" The king whined before rolling onto his hands and knees. He prepared to run but Ryu caught him with ease. Pretending to cower, the obese king smiled evilly and his hand brushed the warrior's leg. "Oops~"

"You're going to help me find my friend so I can get out of here!" Ryu snapped. He then noticed something odd. In the place of his chest were breasts. His clothes were more loose. He... he was... Ryu spun in circle as the horror of the situation sank in. HE WAS A WOMAN!? "NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

The king was cowering when Ryu's wrathfully faced him. "Turn me back you old bastard!" He spun once and a foot booted him brutally in the face to send the king flying back.

The king's head smacked off of the wall brutally, and he collapsed... unconscious. Ryu walked after him slowly, cracking his knuckles as the now female martial artist practically foamed at the mouth. Lifting a foot, she brought the heel of it down to smash against the unconscious king's head. He contemplated killing him.

"Wait! We know where your friend is! The Dragon took her!" Lied the King's advisor. 

"Hn? There is no dragon. I, the grand hero Salamander Ryu, have ventured there and conquered the beasts!" Ryu informed them.

"Oh but there is brave adventurer. If you wish to rescue your friend you must conquer the dragon." The advisor said with beads of sweat dropping.

"..." Ryu snapped her fist with lethal force and compressed air struck the wall by the startled advisor's head.

"You'd better not be lying to me," Ryu growled before dashing off in an attempt to find Arya. He then paused, "Oh yeah. I'll be taking your king."

"No! You can't!" The advisor wailed as he blocked the ruler off.

"He's dead," the captain of the guard announced, a hand to the king's neck. "You killed him..."

"Shit, shit, shit... SHIT!" Ryu shouted in frustration. Could this day get any crazier or worse? She sped off with ninety nine problems in mind but a bitch was most definitely not one this time around.

He was a girl now. Stuck as a girl... and as if that wasn't bad enough he was lost, and a murderer. This journey wasn't turning out how he expected it to at all...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 4, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums V]​
[Hare Vs Collector V]

 “Good night Mr. Cross.” Roshi states his cane snapping to a stop. Hovering just over Cyrus’ heart he trusts down. Cyrus grits his teeth, his fingers tearing into the ground and with inhuman determination he pulls with all his strength. His body fires toward Roshi and the old man’s cane digs deeply into his collar bone only to tear out the back of his shoulder. Cyrus clenches his teeth tightly as blood seeped pass them, he catches the scream that wanted to rip through every fiber of his body.  “My, you are a scary one Cyrus T. Cross, by now most normal men would be hard pressed to keep fighting in the face of such adversity.” Roshi compliments. Then a vile smile slips across his thin aging lips, twisting the cane he pushes down causing Cyrus’ body to contort in pain. Twisting again, the other way, he again presses his cane deeper into the ground tearing at bone and muscle. 

 “Why don’t you scream for me?” he asks as Cyrus grinds his teeth so hard that he may just break them.  “Noble, but fruitless, if I have to peel this cane down your body inch by inch I will.” he states twisting the cane as he slowly pulled it toward Cyrus’ gut. Muscle rips and bone strain, yet Cyrus refuses to holler. He refuses to give the man his sick perversion.  “You’re only making it harder on yourself, screaming will help with the pain.” Roshi lectured again grinding the wound.  “Y….. G…” Cyrus grunts as he is forced to lay there and take the abuse that Roshi was dealing out.  “Excuse me?” the old man asks while he stopped torturing Cyrus. The Hare man spits up a mouthful of blood,  “Yu-you tu-talk too muu-much.” Cyrus stutters, his body shaking as it threatened to go into shock. In an act of total defiance to the end Cyrus wrapped one of his furry hands around a higher portion of the cane and starts to pull himself up on it. 

 “That is some inhuman endurance you have there kid.” Roshi states, a bead of sweat forms on his brow. Just who was this kid? Why did he fight so hard? It was almost incomprehensible the will Cyrus possessed.  “There is definitely a fire in your belly; sadly I’ll have to snuff it out now.” Roshi frowned as he focused his energies. A moment later he pushes a pulse of CoA Haki through Cyrus body. The Hare-man freezes as all his systems are overran. A howl of pain escapes him as his dark eyes roll into the back of his head. Falling unconscious he bounces off the ground as he reverted to his human self. His dark blood stains Rohsi’s cane as he slid down it. The collector scowls as he pulled it free of the wound he made.  “It’s time to end this Mr. Cross, maybe in another life we could have been master and pupil.” Roshi almost laments as he pulled that cane back to deliver the fatal strike. 










​
 “Yo, I wouldn’t do that if I were you. Partner.” Roshi stops at the sound of another’s voice. What person would be stupid enough to interrupt him? Turning he is confronted by a man in a sharp black suit and red fiery hair tied into a ponytail.  “And, who may you be?” Roshi asks. The man grinned while he pulled himself from the crumbling wall he had himself propped up on. Pulling the dark shades from his face he reveals his chilling blue eyes, a family trait, as he pushed them into the upper confines of his hair.  “Me? That isn’t really important at the moment buddy.” he says sliding his hands into his pockets. Despite his unkempt appearance, suit jacket unbutton and shirt un-tucked, Roshi felt a very powerful presence in the man. Biting his lip his hand locks his cane in an unsheathing manner as he twisted to unlock it.  “Well, if it isn’t important, why don’t you just leave? There is no need for you to try and get involved.” Roshi states his eyes following the stranger as he approached. 

 “Yo, I said who I was. Wasn’t important, I never said a thing about who you were.” the sharp dressed man replied. Roshi beaded sweat on his forehead as he started to lightly pull.  “What are you getting at?” is asked. The man grinned,  “Yo, Roshi Nagasaki, better known as Roshi the collector.” Roshi’s eyes widen, he was supposed to have been ‘erased’ by the world government.  “…” the man grins,  “Speechless yo? Don’t be, it’s our job to know this kind of stuff. I also know what you’ve been tasked with.” is added as the man took a side stance.  “Our?” it then dawned on him,  “Yo, it seems you’re getting the picture, but in case you don’t name’s William Fang… of the Mercenaries.” Roshi curled his lips in anger, where there was one of those bastards, the others were surely around.  “What is this kid to you?” is asked.

 “He’s a friend, more importantly. To you he is cyanide.” William replied.  “How is that? He’s just some sword slinger from a small island.” Roshi counters.  “Shows how little you actually know, did you know that ‘sword slinger’.” William says using his fingers to put sword slinger in quotations  “was tutored by Helen Swann? Furthermore, since he’s friend if you were to kill him I may feel obliged to let Ms. Swann know who killed her only student, and why.” William states slyly, a wicked grin crossing his face. Roshi frowned, not only did Helen get mentioned. This… monster was trained by her?  “… Well” Roshi sighs locking his cane back together.  “Wynngate can keep his blood money, messing with the devil isn’t something I want to do.” Rohsi snorts walking away. William watched as Roshi vanished then walked to Cyrus,  “You sure know how to get yourself into messes don’tcha kid.” ~

[Next Day]

Cyrus grunted as he stirred, he gasped as a surprising sensation washed over his sore body, it.. it was silk covers. His eyes pop open as he quickly sits up in bed.  “You heal pretty fast.” David snorts putting his book down. Cyrus slapped his cheeks then rubbed his eyes,  “Am I dead, and do you ever take those sun glasses off?” Cyrus asks inspecting his bandages.  “No and no.” David replies in short going back to his book. Cyrus sucked on his lower lip, causing him to chirp somewhat as he blankly stared at David.  “A man of few words…” Cyrus sighed as he pulled the covers away. 

♪ -Whistle-♫ 

 “You sure heal freakishly fast.” William muses with a grin as he propped himself onto the inner frame of the door. Cyrus looked at him,  “I suppose it is you I have to thank for my life.” Cyrus says as he grabbed up his robes and Tusk.  “And where do you think you’re going?” William asks as Cyrus appeared that he was going to be leaving.  “…” Cyrus remains silent as he put his robes back on.  “She must be quite a girl.” Cyrus froze his head cranking to the red head.  “You know, to give her your great grandfather’s sword.” Cyrus turned completely to William as he spoke,  “How do you know about that?” Cyrus demands as he stormed up to the man. William grinned,  “It’s our job to know these things; we also know where your mother is.” Cyrus’ blood froze, even though he was told she was alive but he didn’t want to believe it.  “Yes, she is a very special girl to me, and if you’ll excuse me. I have to be on my way to get back to her.” 

 “Do you even know where they are now? How can you know where they are in their own searches?” Cyrus stopped his eyes cut to William,  “Tell me.” is ordered, he wasn’t playing around. William grinned.  “Well you already owe us, and information doesn’t come cheap.” Cyrus wrapped his hands into Williams’ shirt collar and lifted him off the ground. David looks pass his book, but goes back to reading.  “I’m not interested in your games William.”, “Yo, that is scary.” the man says as he put a hand on Cyrus’ arm. A controlled pulse of Haki forces the Hare-man to let go.  “Yo, but even as strong as you are, I’m a bit stronger.”,  “What do you want then?” Cyrus asks as he is released.  “Some assistance, Tsung wants to talk with you.” is the simple reply.  “If you’re stronger than I am, why do you need me?” William shrugged at the question.  “Sometimes it’s not about strength.” ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Zidane, Bam Bam, and Bludvein!*
​
Zidane was a firm believer in being in the wrong place at the wrong time. He was in such a situation when the rookies gathered at Soggy-Bottom Delights. Why did so many pirates gather here..? Well, it was simple. Marines weren't allowed to enter his turf and arrest pirates unless Jimmy Jack allowed it. Why? Information was priceless. Jimmy Jack knew who was packing fudge and who was getting their fudge packed, simply put. The man was in the know and no one could call a raid on his place without getting secrets out to the men's wives.

Zy saw that nobody was in disguise when he entered. Oh well. He headed towards the corner that Rebecca, Manni, Bazoo, and Jamal relaxed in chatting quietly. Koaj and some weird red haired kid was there too. Where was Havok, Tengu, and Kane he wondered...? Dodo chewed on crackers and ignored the rowdy men and women in the tavern.

Before Zidane could reach his table he saw darts being thrown at his wanted picture. Alexia tried to stop him, but Zy angrily threw off his disguise. Men quickly stood drawing weapons and the few DF users in the room took a step forward. 

Out of all of the curious, angry, and amused faces Bludvein's stood out the most. The menacing pirate rose while sneering at Zy, the two having unfinished business. "I want to kill you..." Bludvein muttered.

"Round 2?" Zy challenged while rolling a sleeve up.

Bam Bam's large club hit the ground, and the entire tavern shook. "SHUT UP!"

Bam Bam waved his club in a warning fashion at all over the pirates present. "Bam Bam wants to have a good time, maybe get a lap dance and some beer! Don't mess this up for Bam Bam!"

"You're a fool if you think you're a match for me you pathetic bunch of cave men." Bludvein said with a sneer.

"Tch," Zy spat as he sat and kicked his boots up.

"Bam Bam heard you destroyed Loguetown? Shitty pirate! You don't dare touch where Pirate King come from!" Bam Bam admonished Zidane.

"I don't have to explain myself to you, you toothless boob. You backwards pirates had better throw a 'Sire' in there the next time you address the Prince of the Sea." Zy nonchalantly challenged the room.

This resulted in more pirates rising and drawing their weapons. The room was tense, and egos were on fire today.

"Bwahahaha!" Bludvein had a thorough laugh out of that one. "Some dream that is! The Pirate King always dies! I'd rather live and rule it all than find some empty treasure and get executed like a little bitch!"

"Boys, boys! Enough!" Jimmy Jack shouted in frustration.

Bam Bam "Clubba" Stonerubble scowled as he said, "Make way for Bam Bam! Bam Bam gonna Clubba his way to be Pirate King not you!"

Pebbles "Knuckler" Cobblestone excitedly moved back and forth on her knuckles much like an ape, her wild red hair everywhere as she grinned excitedly. "Want me to kill him!? Should I kill him, Clubba?!"

Ton Ton "Heavy-Eater" Jackson bonked her head before growling out, "Stop it.. it isn't meal time.. and if nothing else I owe him first.. I'm going to eat him whole." The mini-giant's large teeth started to grind in anticipation of another human meal.

Rex "Dino" Doublefinger didn't bother moving... he just rested on his tummy and watched the humans. The dog yawned lazily, the massive giant German Shepherd relaxing in the midst of chaos.

Zy watched the crew with his arms lazily crossed. He'd be impressed if they weren't so stupid looking. Whatever. Yawning, Zy's attention roamed back to Bludvein. He had others with him as well...

Bludvein stood with Seether "The Hunter" Nefortious, Hex "Moon" Shadowstalker, and Savannah "Double D/D.D." Fatstacks. The gloomy and evil looking bunch conspired against Wrecking Crew members as if silently deciding which one they'd like to kill.

"This is stupid," Rebecca huffed.

Seether noticed Cyrus T. Cross' sword and approached her. She was quick to move into a fighting stance. Zy's eyebrow arched and he glanced over, cautiously.

"Nice sword..." Seether whispered while smelling her hair. She went to hit him and he faded out of sight. She only struck an after image. Cackling, the zombie looking swordsman walked off. "Don't be in such a hurry to die. I'll be taking that sword before you leave Loguetown. A clumsy bitch like you doesn't deserve it."

"Sis', stop!" Manni shouted as Rebecca started to charge. "Do you really wanna risk fighting right now?! Zy, help!"

"The kid is right. We'll handle him later, on our terms." One leg was crossed over the other as Zy sat and relaxed. "This is reportedly the safest place for pirates to chill... so let's kick back and see who shows up."

A grin suddenly spread on Zy's face at the thought of seeing two old frienemies.

_Been a long time. I wonder how the two of them have been doing...? Glad to see they're safe._​
"Fine, but he's paying for that comment. I'll cut that asshole's balls off..."


----------



## InfIchi (May 5, 2013)

Marco Melon- The End Of Day Z












Marco charged forward after kicking the zombie off of him. "Medicine Blade, Endless Waltz!"  Marco jabs forward with his blade, stabbing the zombie with his blade, once, Twice, Thrice, But on the fourth Jab his attack misses, the Zombies chest bleed with a bright blue ooze, "So it's a blood disease." Marco thinks to himself, "Formula Shift!" The medical blade falls off and a new blue liquid blade forms. "Come on then Zombie!"  The Zombie leaps forward, digging his claws into Marco's chest. "Guh..." Blood spurts from Marco's mouth as he stumbles back. "Now... I've got you~!" 

Marco smiles a bit and begins to Jab his cane into the Zombie, A gut wrenching howl echoes across the town as Marco continues to slash and stab the beast. Ripping his claws from Marco's body the zombie leaps backward grabbing its side and screaming out in pain once more. "What's wrong Zombie?! Did i finally find it? The component that will heal you?" The zombie Grabs its head and begins to thrash around wildly. "Don't worry, Just allow the medicine to work!" 

But his words did not reach the best, It was in a frenzy now, "GRAAAAAH!!!" the hooded zombie begins to charge Marco, it's claws slashing at random, a blood frenzy was about to begin. "Damn it!" Marco dodges the beasts attack and slashes it's stomach. "Do not continue to fight! You have too much medicine in your system! You are slowing down!" Though Marco didn't want to admit it, he too was slowing down. "I need a pain killer, and now." He thought to himself, stabbing one of his wounds with his own hand. "There... I should be good for one hour now." 

"GRAAH!!" the zombie turns and leaps forward at Marco, Marco dodges and strikes the back of the zombie, "You feel pain, I do not." The zombie cries out again, leaping once more at Marco, "I TOLD YOU TO STOP!" Marco lays back and stabs the zombie as it flies over him, flinging him to the ground and pinning the crazed beast. "NOW STOP THIS!" He shouts, his blade dug into the Zombie's stomach.

"GRAAAH!!!" the zombie screams out in pain. "There is no point in continuing this fight! I have wounded you too severely for you to continue! There must be some semblence of humanity left inside of you! If so then stop this nonsense! There is no reason we should keep fighting! I ONLY WANT TO HEAL YOU!" the beast beneath Marco begins to breathe more slowly. "Th...thank science, I believe i've gotten through to him." Marco sighs relieved and removes his cane from the zombie, slowly standing up off of him. 

"There, We have reached a conclusion that will satisfy us both correct?" He nodded and turned his back to the beast. "Now then, I will go and use this cure on the others, I'm almost certain it will work, it even gave you back some semblance of your humanity." As he walks off Marco hears the beast moving. "I told you... To stay down!" Marco turns his blade at the ready, But what he is greeted with is a normal looking human being, in a torn hoodie... bleeding badly. 

"Oi... You... Doctor..." The man looks up at him. "Sorry about that... Mind fixing me up a bit?" Marco nods and rushes over to the man, sewing him up and bandaging his wounds, as well as his own. "Can't thank you enough." The man smirks, "You really did help me." The man struggled to get up. "No, rest, I will go and aid the others, you stay here." The hooded man nodded, "Alright, Doctors orders are doctors orders." He smirked. "Now then..." Marco stood up, his cane turning to a blue blade. "I must go save the others." 

The hooded man sat there and watched Marco walk off. "The only thing keeping him moving right now is the massive amount of pain killers in his system..." He thought to himself. "If he doesn't fix himself up proper, he'll probably die."


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2013)

*Teri vs Smoker*

Teri struggled against her slimy bonds, her arms tight against her sides and the tongue slowly squeezed the life out of her. She thanked her stars it wasn?t around her neck, but she was equally as helpless in this position. The tall zombie with the tattered white uniform reeled her through the beams and made her face him. He was utterly grotesque, with huge seeping boils and tumorous lumps protruding from his green skin and a lop sided posture adding to the monstrous visage that Teri was getting closer and closer to.

?GYAH! Hate...pretty...girl!? he screamed and slammed Teri against a steel beam before  reeling her in and punching her repeatedly in the face. The transformation into fully fledged zombie wasn't quite complete but Teri wasn't sure that was a good thing.

?I?don?t think?they like you?.either!? she spat out between punches. His hits didn?t carry much force but they were fast and painful. She could already feel her eyes swelling from the bruises as he kept on hitting her. ?sorry dad?I have?to.?

There was one thing that Vergil despised when fighting women and that was their tendancy to always go for the balls. He laid down a rule early on in her life when he held her as a baby and she hit him in the family jewels with hard top shoes. ?Never! Ever hit a man there!? he said with a grimace before handing the dribbling 1 year old back to Kiya. It was a story Dante used to tell over and over with a belly laugh, each time switching up how Vergil reacted. 

So with a silent apology Teri smacked Mr Tongue straight in the goolies, causing the former human male to experience a shocking pain that made the tongue loose enough for Teri to wriggle free from. Smoke came out of the zombie?s mouth as it recovered from the pain. Ordinarily Teri would have shot it in the face, but her eyes were both so swollen that she could barely see what was in front of her. Just shadows and the vague sense that something was moving.

Her guns fired about randomly as the creature moved quickly, up and around the lower balconies and into the now trashed stores.

?Crap?.? She said trying to keep her eyes open as best she could. Without her sight, being a gunwoman was next to impossible. There was too much noise to get a fix on him via sound, especially with the funky music playing. 

?Gyaaaaah!? 

That she heard. It was the same noise just before she got tangled up in the zombie?s tongue. 

Shlick!

The tongue wrapped around Teri?s bikini covered chest, but her arms were free enough to stab the tongue with the blade on her weapon several times. The creature let go and the disappeared, making Teri curse out loud.

?Shit!? she realised her mistake. If he tied her up in his tongue, then it would be easy enough to get a shot away. Having gone through the beating and the utterly gross feeling of a slimy wet tongue around her, she just acted out of reflex and did all she could to break free. Now having been stabbed painfully, he would think twice about using his tongue again. She shuddered as the thick green goo from the last two experiences still oozed down her body. 

?Thank god he have a nice bath on the ship now.? Teri mumbled and then fought every instinct she had to remain tense, vigil and alert. ?Relax, you have to be bait, you are not a gunslinger, but a helpless little bimbo.?

This proved more difficult than she thought, having lived on an island full of crazed idiots she had to watch out for peeping from Aadish, play assassination attempts from Mason, random teleportation, sword swipes, rockets, flamethrowers, crazy bat lady, giant rocks, and gender changing rays. That was all during dinner when people fought over the best bits of the turkey. Teri had to be alert to shoot projectiles hurled at her and now she had to make Mr Smoker feel secure enough to lash out his tongue.

He was hiding somewhere but Teri had no idea where. She waited for a few minutes. He wasn?t taking the bait. Acting was never one of her strong suits. There was only one thing for it; for him to believe that he had the upper hand, she would actually have to give him the upper hand.

Teri took her guns and put them down on the ground. Fucking rule number one, never let go of your weapons and here she was breaking it. She pretended to do her hair and add a bit more cleavage to her bikini top. He hated pretty girls, probably because when he was still human he might have got rejected or hurt by them. Right now she didn?t feel particularly pretty. Her face was cut and swollen, she had bruises on her body, and honestly she had gotten too used to lazing around on the ship, drinking and eating. She swore her hips were getting bigger again and remembered when she was 15 and spent many a month eating nothing but pizza and watching action movies with Sougo and Dante. The resulting training regimen that her father put her on was as close to Hell as she wanted to get. She may well have to employ the same?

?Gyaaaaah!? 

Shlick!

Crap! She had actually become too relaxed and now the Smoker took the bait and the tongue was coming for her, whilst she was defenseless. The guns! She dived for them, getting her fingers on them just as she was being pulled away. She fought with everything she had to get just one of her weapons, scrambling desperately with both hands as her body slid across the slick shiny floor and up towards the Smoker. He yanked her closer, the gun leaving her hands and beginning to drop to the floor.

?No!? Teri yelled, knowing that if he caught her now she would literally be beaten to death. She focussed her eyes as best she could at the small shadow that was falling, stretched her body out suddenly and quickly, causing her arm to dislocate from it?s socket but she managed to grab the gun, fumbling as she tried to get a good grip on it. 

The Smoker reeled her in, drooling at the prospect of beating this pretty young thing for hours, only to be greeted by an upside down gunslinger with a gun at his bloated stomach.

?Smoke this!? she said, not having the wherewithal to actually come up with anything better. She fired multiple times into the zombie, green blood flying everywhere and all over Teri. The Smoker?s health regeneration kicked in but only enough to stop the wound from killing him outright. The creature finally let go of Teri, dropping to the steel beam he was perched on, not dead but unable to do anything except breathe.

Teri fell from three floor towards the ground. ?Kagami! Help!? she cried, the first time she?d ever uttered those words.


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2013)

*Kagami vs The Tank*

The battle was an intense one. The Tank had torn up bit of the ground and was hucking them at the small woman. However in response to Kagami’s berserker condition, Pandora’s box sprang to life and also went berserk, shifting seemingly unpredictably with Kagami’s thoughts. In actual fact it was going through what Toni described as “100% sync”. Vergil explained it to her,

“To tame Pandora’s box you need to be able to clear your mind and focus. You must have a single minded determination for one thing and your whole heart must be in it. That is what any weapons master will tell you. This weapon has the potential to become one of the most powerful weapons made, and so it is completely obvious that we don’t give it to you, as you are nothing more than an immature brat.”

Of course Kagami HAD to steal it then, and now her mind was 100% focused on one thing and one thing only.

“Brown boots! They will make this outfit complete. Get out of my way!” Kagami roared, turning the briefcase into a rocket launcher and firing rocket after rocket into the behemoth. The Tank was unlike the other zombies, it’s skin was tough and the regeneration was on a different level – this was the Captain of a marine crew after all. But Kagami was Captain too and she wasn’t about to get stopped from her shoes.

After the volley of rockets her arm turned into a drill. “A drill that will pierce the heavens!” she roared and charged at the monster. The tank grabbed the oncoming arm, by the drill, causing Kagami to spin around uncontrollably, she quickly changed the box into an automatic saw and sliced off half of the Tank’s hand to make it release her. The Tank was in too much of a frenzy to even register the pain and when confronted with a staggering and grossly dizzy Kagami, wound up a huge punch and hit her. Kagami’s brain rattled as the punch landed, sending her flying through several walls and mannequins. 

“I need those boots!” Kagami screamed, slamming her fist into the ground ignoring the pain from her arm and chest. Turning the box into metal spiked boxing gloves and boots, a swirl of debris and dust exploded around her as she burst from the rubble and charged to the Tank, who was just not moving from the shoe store. The Tank saw Kagami charge towards him and wound up another devastating punch. The two punches connected with each other causing a massive shockwave to resonate through the area and burst the nearby windows.

Kagami pressed on, a wild look in her eyes and a slight foam at the side of her mouth as the virus fed off her emotions. She began healing her wounds, her arm now mending from it’s fractured state as she landed a series of body blows, her training from Dude in boxing paying off as the Tank was lifted off the ground. There was barely a strategy in this fight, simply to pummel each other until one of them dropped. Kagami kept punching her foe, as she did so she became more and more feral, tearing into the Tank with an inhuman scream coming from her. The Tank was losing the battle as every time he tried to mount any sort of offense, Kagami landed a devastating uppercut, making him unbalanced and swinging wildly. Seeing the Tank stagger back, she leaped onto the Tank with her legs wrapped around its neck and began hammering blows into it’s face over and over. Finally the huge creature went down, but the Stratosphere Captain still kept hammering away, intent on killing it as the virus completely took over her body.

Just then a falling Teri landed right on top of Kagami, dislodging her from the unconscious and dying beast. 

“Ow! Ow! Ow!” Teri said as she rolled off Kagami unaware of what was happening, “thanks for breaking my fall cuz, you’re always there at the right time huh….Kagami?”

There was a low sob and a strange singing coming from her, her skin had turned grey and her hair grey and coarse. She turned to face Teri, who though couldn’t see that well, knew that killing intent. If she could see she would see frightening red eyes, sharp animal like teeth and huge claws coming from her fingertips. Pandora’s box was now in it’s briefcase form as Kagami, thankfully had dropped it. 

“Wait!” Teri yelled out but the plea landing on deaf ears as the Kagami pounced onto Teri, dropping her to the ground and starting to tear into her flesh with the sharp nails.


----------



## InfIchi (May 5, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Kagami vs The Tank*
> 
> Just then a falling Teri landed right on top of Kagami, dislodging her from the unconscious and dying beast.
> 
> ...



Marco had come in just in time to see Kagami change her form. "Ah, She's infected!" Marco quickly dashed forward. "SOPHIA! WHERE ARE YOU!?" But there was no response back, "Damn it Sophia! no time!" Marco took aim with his cane, he was prepared to do what he must, Throwing the cane forward at the infected Kagami, managing only to scratch her arm. "Off her woman!" 

Marco rushed in and shoulder checked the infected captain off of Teri. "Quickly, This is for the pain and this is for the swelling. allow five minutes between injection for the swelling to completely disappear and 1 minute for the pain." Marco tossed two needles down onto Teri's chest and grabbed his cane. "I can't offer much aid, but i've scratched her with the antidote, in about five minutes she should begin showing signs of reverting back to normal, if i can manage a few more cuts on her the process with speed up, i've super charged the antidote so it shouldn't take much." 

It was then it hit him, "Wait..." He smirked. "I hope i can get this off before she attacks me next..."


----------



## Vergil (May 5, 2013)

*Zombie Kagami vs Teri and Marco.*

“Uh…what?” Teri was confused and had needles sticking out of her chest, “ah…ah…ah…” she was panicking as she looked down at them and then realised that she was looking down at them. 

“I can see!…Not great but it should be enou…” then she saw Kagami in her zombie form. “Shit. 5 minutes. I have to hold her off for 5 minutes?!”

Last time they fought they vowed never to do it again, such was the destruction but now it seemed like they had no choice. She only had one gun, the other still up on the third floor. Single gun style, it’d been a while and considering the multiple slashes across her chest, probably a good thing. Her bikini was in tatters, barely staying on, conveniently covering the parts Marco wanted to see.

“I’ll keep her distracted, you poke her with your cane.” Teri said, barely able to finish her sentence before Kagami pounced. The other zombies had been knocked back after the Tank fight, “at least I don’t have to worry about that.”

Teri said sidestepping and dropping an elbow down into Kagami’s neck. ‘She’s strong, no doubt about it and fast but the movements are predictable.’ Teri thought, though as soon as the though was done, the witch spun around unpredictably and slashed at her stomach. Teri kneed her in the ribs but it was becoming clear that pain was not an issue for Kagami witch, who bit down into Teri’s leg. 

“Ahhhh!” she yelled and out of reflex shot a round into Kagami’s back. “Shit…I’m sorry are you…?”

Kagami turned and stabbed Teri in the shoulder with her sword like nails causing Teri to curse her naivety. She was a zombie and had to take her down…..but she just couldn’t. There was way too much hesitation in her to be able to fire a shot, aside from her reflexes after injury, but she couldn’t count on them.

She then realised that though she had yelled out in pain, it didn’t actually hurt. The painkillers that Marco had pumped into her were something else; she felt light on her feet and though a little sleepy, the best she’d felt in a good few hours. She cricked her neck and came up with a plan.

“If I can only fire out of reflex after getting injured then so be it. Marco, I hope you’re worth your salt as a doc, cos this is gonna get messy.” She said as she dived into the claws of Kagami, taking hit after hit and firing shot after shot into her.


----------



## InfIchi (May 5, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Zombie Kagami vs Teri and Marco.*
> 
> ?If I can only fire out of reflex after getting injured then so be it. Marco, I hope you?re worth your salt as a doc, cos this is gonna get messy.? She said as she dived into the claws of Kagami, taking hit after hit and firing shot after shot into her.



"I am quite worth my salt, I'll show you my degree after this fight." Marco's body begins to ooze out the blue liquid. "You see... I'm a medicine man." He smirked, the ooze dripping off of him and then starting to float. "I can create and control medicine." The ooze begins to thicken and condense. "And you see, I have this one technique, That i will be applying to this medicine." The ooze became a thin film that turned Marco's skin blue. "ANTIDOTE GAS!" 

The ooze exploded off of Marco forming a thick blue cloud, enveloping the area that the doctor was in. It wouldn't heal everyone in the town or even in the building, but luckily the Tank and witch Kagami were within his area of effect. "Come on then! Let's see what you can do versus my healing cloud!" He smirked, the witch Kagami turning her eyes on the young Doctor. 

"Don't worry young miss, This cloud will envelope the building soon, as long as I remain alive." He smirked, Though in truth, Marco was using up what energy he had to keep the cloud going, it was draining his stamina quickly and effecting his vision, The downside to the cloud of medicine is it forces him to fight with only his sense of hearing.

"Young Miss, Please get to safety.... And If you see Sophia, Tell her... She could have done better." He chuckled a bit, The witch Kagami leaping into the cloud and pinning him to the ground, Marco holding onto her wrists with all of his strength. "I don't feel pain right now! So Bring it!" He struggled to keep Kagami at bay, She was obviously stronger than him, But his arms would not give in...  The only thing letting him push his limits was the pain killers inside of him. 

"EAT THE MEDICINE!" Marco let go and allowed the witch Kagami to bite into his neck. "Nnnngh!!!" His vision began to blur, "Take this Vile.... Wherever you are..." Marco rolls a whine bottle filled with blue liquid away from him and the witch. "One drop... Should do it... It's hyper concentrated..." Marco's vision went black, But at the very least, Kagami was filled with concentrated medicine.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 5, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums VI]​
[The Meeting with Tsung]

 ?Yo, if you?re ready, we need to get going.? William states,  ?We have a long walk ahead of us.? David adds as he put the book he was reading on the dresser that was placed next to the door. Cyrus rolled his lips into a frown.  ?If it?s the only way to reunite me with Rebecca, I guess I have little choice.? is sighed as the Hare-man slid Tusk behind his belt.  ?Yo, that?s the spirit! Though, it?s not your only option just the easiest way to get to her.? is chuckled as the red head passed Cyrus by.  ?Why do you throw ?yo? into your speech so much? It?s kind of annoying.? is huffed as he followed William out the door,  ?Yo, that?s cold man. Don?tcha like the word? I think it?s pretty cool.? is the reply the wiry redhead gave sticking his tongue out. Cyrus grinned,  ?What would big sis think about such butchery of language?? William froze at the question and spun to meet Cyrus fierce gaze,  ?? how?? is asked

Grinning Cyrus states,  ?You all aren?t the only people that knows things.? William frowned,  ?Ju-just leave Dianna out of this shall we.?,  ?Only if you drop Rebecca as well.? is replied.  ?Well, this is going to be a dull walk then.? both look at the large man with perplexed stares, did David just say what they thought he just said? William scratches his head,  ?Well I think we need to get going, Intel says that Seven Sectors Law is starting to mobilize.?,  ?Law? What?s wrong?? Cyrus asks, why would the law be coming?  ?You and Roshi destroyed a good portion of Sector 1.?,  ?And with the old man booking it late last night, they are looking for a swordsman.?,  ?Luckily for you, not many people got a good look at you.?

Cyrus stared blankly, his expression only broke when he blinked,  ?Are you two related? You?re finishing the other?s sentences.? Cyrus inquires. William picks at the bridge of his nose,  ?We both were put through the meat grinder known as Turk training.?,  ?In the beginning that was about twenty of us, all knew the ins and outs of the others personalities. Learned how we all thought.?,  ?That is why we do that; we might as well be twins.? is offered to the strange observation.  ?Twenty?? is asked, he had only met four, where was the other sixteen?  ?Well that is the bad thing about being expendable; when you?re not needed you?re a liability.?,  ?We?ve wasted enough time; I suggest we go.? the large man interjects as he opened the door. William agreed as he shoved his hands into his pockets. As he walked out the door David motioned for Cyrus to get a move on, which the Hare-man did. 

Reaching the outer door William pushes it open; before he exits he cuts his glance back to Cyrus. The look was one of warning, not of danger but to be steadfast. Cyrus? right eye lightly twitched, was the extent of his lost battle yesterday that devastating? The swordsman tapped his chin, and then slowly followed the suited thug. When he got outside, his fur almost turned blue. The ruin of the sector was astounding, buildings toppled, lives ruined and business destroyed. His shoulders drupe as his head bows. A sudden hand on his shoulder sends a shock up his spine as he stands straight up,  ?This, isn?t your fault. So don?t.? is sternly stated while David lifted his mitt away. Cyrus looked at the large man, for being so intimidating; he seemed to have a heart of gold.  ?Don?t let him fool you, he?ll rip your arm off an? beat you with it at a drop of a hat.? William jokes, but neither Cyrus nor David see the comedy in it.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 5, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Meeting II]

 ?So, how will they rebuild?? is asked as they started to trudge through the destruction.  ?Wouldn?t worry about that, fights tear this place up every other month or so. Especially since that tub ?o lard took over.? is replied as William tucked his arms behind his head. Cyrus tilted his head? Lard? Tub? Could it be?  ?Everything is produced on the Islands, and all the sectors more or less help the others out. So there really isn?t an overhead.?,  ?That?s right; most Sectors wouldn?t survive without aid from another.? is added as they rounded a corner.  ?You said that we have a long walk ahead of us; where are we heading?? William stops and looks to Cyrus, then he looks around to see if they were being eyed. After the brief scan he whispered, as he knew Cyrus could hear him,  ?The Seventh Heaven Bar; it?s where his enemies gather to plot his downfall.? is what is stated. Cy tilted his head, it was to be one of them favors was it?  ?I don?t know who has it worse, Zidane or me.? 

 ?You both have it equally bad.? David states after adjusting his tie. Cy cut the large man a glare, but the large man merely motion for him to go on. 

 ?Thar you are you varmint!? the voice brought Cy?s attention to his right, the red head with the oversized mustache was now running his way both hands going for those six shooters. Behind him, trying to keep up, Krudd was in hot pursuit that large rifle slung over a shoulder.  ?You know these clowns Cyrus?? William asks while a bullet whizzed by his head,  ?Outta tha way beanpole!? Zip yells while lining his other iron up on Cyrus.  ?Not really, I think they want that small Bounty on my head.? is the reply as he aim dodged the shot aimed at his head.  ?Want me?, ?No, they are my problem, besides that?ll be more I owe you sharks.? Cyrus interrupts firing off in a blur.  ?Updraft Punt!? a powerful kick catches Zip on the flat of his chin,  successful bounty hunts still zero, Zip eyes widen, where did Cyrus come from. But that thought was quickly fading from his mind as he shot straight up into the air. Like a missile Zip vanishes over the horizon.

 ? I thought he was stronger than that, I hope he?s okay?? Cyrus worried as Krudd watched Zip disappear. A moment later he pulls his rifle on Cyrus.  ?Mr. Wabbit.? he states pulling the Hare?s attention his way,  ?I?m only going to ask you one time, kick me to the boss.? Cyrus? jaw dropped; did he just ask him to kick him?  ?You can?t be serious.? Cy states, but Krudd only pulls the hammer back,  ?Fine! PUNT!? 

 ?Thaaaaaaaaaannnnnk Yooooooooooou!?​
 ?Well, that was strange.?,  ?That was an understatement.?,  ?My head hurts.? ~

[Lougetown; Soggy Bottom Delights]

 ?Will ye bunch jus? shut op, yer makin? th? booze bad.? 

Soggy Bottoms roars to life as people shouted obscenities at the voice, but when the large man stands most quite down.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Henry ?King? O?Hare  Captain of the King Pirates



A golden crown is tattooed under his left eye, and his muscles rippled, the clacking of his machinegun leg echoed as he walked around the table he sat at with most of his crew?s officers. A younger looking blonde woman, with a decorated crown under her right, his wife Rianna ?Queen? O?Hare sat an amused look across her face as her husband intimidated the crowd. To her right standing guard over her a slim man with a huge Kanabou strapped to his back watched carefully. Rounded hats with crosses were tattooed under each eye. Samuel ?Bishop? Haggar curled his lips in disgust; ruining a good drink was blasphemy for this crew from the North Blue. Across from them at the bar a dark brown haired girl turns her attention from her bottle. Under her left eye the head of a horse is tattooed there, and off her back a very large morning star. Justina ?Knight? McCloud, next to this intimidating woman a small child sat on the floor. She could have been no older than twelve. Under her golden eyes a depiction of towers can be seen, to her right a war hammer twice as large as she was. Eonis ?Rook? Erskine. 

 ?I dennea care ?boot yer ramblin? but?? 

-SLAM-

The doors to Soggy Bottoms slam open, standing in the doorway the silhouette of a woman can be seen, off her back the further shadow of a large, vicious looking broadsword. The whole tavern goes quite as she entered the room her high heels clicking loudly over the wooden floorboards. Pirates and miscreants alike stare to her then to one another, why was she here?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Scarlet ?the Blade? Dyre  Captain of the Dyre Pirates




She sneered as she walked further into the bar those venomous eyes falling on all who sat gawking at her. Behind her four of her more trusted crewmen/women followed. The first was a tall and lanky man carrying a large double bladed scythe behind him. White hair fell over his face slightly obscuring the dark rings under his eyes and scar like grin that split his lips and cheeks as his dark hollow eyes was downcast to the floor. J?kal Silvercrest, First Mate of the Dyre Pirates, also known as the blood letter. Falling in line behind him was a short perky breasted young girl with messy dark green hair. On her hips were two overly large revolvers, one silver and the other black. On her back what could only be described as a cannon hung in place. D?rcia ?Gunner? Graves, Quarter Master of the Dyre pirates their sure shot and markswoman. 

Behind her a man with short spiky black hair enters the room. So far of the bunch he is the most normal looking. Dressed in fine cloths he looks more like a butler than a pirate, the only big difference is the cross motifs that entwined his cloths and the bible he carried. His belt was lined with stakes and grenades. Under his coat tails one can see a hammer that swayed with his walk. Eian ?Priest? Amerson, Doctor of the Dyre Pirates. The last person to follow Scarlet in was a heavy chested woman dressed like a ?dancer? a grin was plastered on her face as she winked at some of the male patrons. Their lust is only held back by the skulls that hung from her belt and that large circle blade that she wore around her body. Lehas Faith, Dyre Pirates, sociopath and mass murdering lady of the night. 

Passing Zy, Scarlet stops and stares at him, people started to sweat bullets a fight seemed immanent, but the woman passes the young Captain by taking her vicious crew with her. Lehas blows Zy a kiss as she passed him, saying she was willing if Zy was. ~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown​*
*The Next Generation of Piracy*
​

Zy's eyebrow arched at the offer, and Alexia gave him a forceful elbow to the arm. "What?"

Manni, Rebecca, and Alexia all shook their heads at him as if to silently say 'pervert.'

Meanwhile Clifford, a sailor that never quite touched the whole 'piracy' craze, shook his head and sighed. "This generation is the worst generation of all..."





"Excuse me? What'd you say?" Bludvein said with a sneer, a glare zeroing in on the old man.




"I've been around a long time boys. Your generation is needlessly violent and destructive. Do you really think you'll get away with it without any consequences? Do you want to know the truth about this here sea?" Clifford challenged them.

"I need a drink," Zy muttered. He could feel a history lesson coming on. Jimmy Jack filled up a mug for Zy and slid it to him. The young pirate caught it and chugged the drink back as he propped himself to listen to the 'amazing' tale.

"The story of the first king and his generation is important, and I will go over the second king's tale as well." Clifford started.

"No one wants to hear that shit old timer," Bludvein spat. "Shut the fuck up or I'll kill you."

Clifford's eye twitched, and his aura practically smothered the spectators. He was clearly using haki, though not everyone present would know it. His deep voice calmly stated, "Show some manners, won't you..? I'd hate for you to get kicked out with all of those vicious marines out there."




Seether staggered a bit, and then grinned. "He's an impressive one, ain't 'e boss?"


Hex grinned, the wicked man quite intelligent despite his appearance. He chugged back a mouthful of beer and burped noisily, eyes rolled back. 


Bludvein walked off rubbing the back of his head while grumbling. What an annoying bastard he was. Oh well, he had more important things to worry about... than to risk being arrested here and now.

Savannah laughed at their run-in with the big name pirate. Wow, what a rush. She nearly fainted! She wanted to kill him! Would they eat him like they did that one village..? No flesh was quite as delicious as the flesh as people. "I'm hungry. No, I'm horny. Wait, I'm hungry. Ugh! I can't choose! Bluddy, when can we _eat_?"




"Soon," Bludvein assured her with a twisted grin as he stroked his beard. "We'll be able to party all we want after we get what we came here for... and... I kill a certain someone."

Bam Bam and Pebbles watched them all with mild interest. Bam Bam could smell trouble a mile away, and decided to stay clear of Bludvein and his lunatics. "Bam Bam thinks this good time to eat and ignore idiots."



Heavy-Eater just snorted and remained crouched in a corner. He barely fit into the tavern, and was forced to huddle in a corner to remain seated. 



The crews stared at one another, wondering how they were going to make it through the rest of the day together.

"Well then, get on with it." Zy encouraged with a roll of his hand.

"Roberts, huh..? Interesting name you got there, boy." Clifford knowingly stated.

"Er, ehehehe." Zy slipped a bit lower in his seat at that.

"This story started quite a while ago, but I will begin with the tale of Kaiser D. Winter, Helen Swann, Jackie D. Roberts, and even the wicked Paulsgrave Williams... that whole generation..."

The gathered bunch listened in with varying degrees of interest. Havok slipped in exhausted, but grinning with a hidden sort of triumph.


----------



## kluang (May 6, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera stood in front of a zombie. She's clothed in a gold lam? bra with dark stains, torn dark indigo capris and, perhaps humorously as well as disturbingly, a pink thong. She also wears a number of rings on her fingers, including a wedding ring, hinting that she was possibly married before becoming infected. Her hair is chestnut brown and kept in low pigtails, and have green eyes. 

"Filthy."

The zombie spits an extremely corrosive ball of acid from her mouth in a mortar-like fashion and Bombera quickly dodge. "Damn." and he looks at the acid eating through the wall and floor.

Meanwhile 1-I is combating a zombie that is jumping around like a spider monkey and laughing like a maniac "You are one disgusting, sad tommy." says 1-I as he avoid and reading the zombie movement.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 6, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]

The Starcrossed Lovers: Kai and Sam

Kai felt rather uncomfortable and wiggled around a bit, which earned him a quick poke in his side before Sam tightened her grip on on his arm as she pulled him along as they walked around with looped arms. Kai had a feeling this would be what it would feel like, if you'd cuddle with a tiger. You couldn't help but get a warm fuzzy feeling, hey he was a seventeen year guy and the fact Sam was rather "selective" did little to restrain those teenage hormones, but you were all too aware that odds were you'd end up getting mauled by this kitty. A lethal black ops kitty with sexual confusion and/or frustration....Jury was still out according to Kai. 

"Hmmm." He had been distracted initially but now he picked up on it. Somebody was stalking them, a fact that was made all too obvious as they moved along the street and that pair of eyes never left them. As he turned to glance at Sam, she gave him the slightest of nods, making it clear she had picked up on it as well. 

"Hun, how about you wait here outside for me while I go and do some shopping." Sam entered the store to their right whike Kai briefly waited, then headed down an alley. 

The stalker eventually followed, not liking this odd move but was flabbergasted when he saw that Kai was doing in the dark alley. He was picking pieces off a fire escape and was eating the metal bits as if he was consuming a batch of breadsticks. 

"What in the world?" He was just about to pull a epic ninja move to further spy while being obscured from all senses. Even the sixth one! But just before he could pull out his smokebomb pellets......

"Yeah......he does that." Sam whispered in his ear. The prick in his back telling him all he needed to know. He got hoodwinked son! "More importantly though, why is it that you are stalking us." She put a bit more pressure on the dagger, to emphasize her point, while Kai joined them.

"Really?" Sam sighed.

"What?" He shrugged. "It worked just as planned, I played my part as the honeypot perfectly......Or was this the bait and switch?....." He never could bring himself to remember all the terms or do all the reading required during the CP0 training but when you could execute it all so flawlessly like this? Why would he need to?

"Alright....Geezer, now that we've caught a predator.....Why don't you have a seat." Kai directed him to a trashcan, as he recalled what came next. He knew he remembered something from his training. Or was he thinking about something else?

Sam pushed the man to the garbage can, he recollected himself after taking a moment. And as Sam and Kai were staring him down, he started to talk. "The hair is off obviously, you might be just a bit taller than he had been and you're clearly a lot sleeker than he had been around your age......" Then with a hint of nostalgia, he trailed off with. "But I can't help but think of Kaiser D. Winter when I look at you." 

"Eh?" This came as a surprise, the p*d*p**** had some kinda weird chemical imbalance and wanted to fondle a (future)  Pirate King. "You knew him?" Kai asked. "Now, that you mention it, legend has it that he started his journey from Loguetown." It was for that very same reason why Kai originally had desired to reach Loguetown when he set out to start his own journey.

"He did." The old man replied. "And it's probably no coincidence, that right here in Loguetown, you show up as in the underworld rumors are spreading about an auction with a most unusual centerpiece........The sword of the former Pirate King."

"Hmmmm...."

Meanwhile 

Marine Meeting

Elle had sat in quietly at the meeting, adding the information supplied in briefing to her notes. Her role here was rather pedestrian...... She didn't like the fact that this soon after gaining her own squad, she was tasked to be middle-management once more. Well it was all for the greater good, there were threats on this islands that needed to be taken down quick and all this manpower and resources dedicated to this sting operation would do just fine.

"Now let's see." She was heading back to the quarters assigned to her staff, carrying a stack of files with her. This particular pile of shit that had been carefully placed her by Psicom had attracted a great deal of flies. "Zidane K. Roberts?" Was the name that had the first file dedicated to him. "For the love of.....A D. meant trouble........ What the hell can I expect of a K.?" She wasn't sure if this was a good or bad thing. 

Meanwhile 

Soggy Bottom Delights

Many of the big names that showed up at the tavern made a spectacular entrance, or made their presence known in some other way. Some though had different intentions or simply had no interest in this nonsensical bravado and theatrics.

The Red Ronin were among those, a crew that has been recently formed. They weren't traditional pirates, they weren't in it for the rum or plunder. They were born into the life at sea, a new generation of Rising Sun Pirates. Nihonese revolutionaries that banded together to fight the Nihonese Empire and the W.G. Believing that the old generation had gotten too soft and cautious, they branched off and had a more aggresive attitude towards achieving their goal. 

The three sat in the back, and didn't even need to call upon their ninja skills to blend into the crowd with all these distractions stomping about. They just appeared to enjoy their food and drinks, while watching the scene unfurl. The Red Roning currently only consisted out of three members, those three had came to Loguetown to see if anything about the rumors and what kind of shitstorm they were likely to unleash could benefit their agenda in some way. 

Following their example, was the captain of the Terrorbirds crew. He had come down here joined only be the latest addition to the crew, the scholar Gemma who had been supplied by his benefactor. The girl was a walking database and was now taking in all the faces of the notable people present so that she could later offer her captain information about the players present here at Loguetown. 

Along with Gemma, the crew had been given orders to investigate the rumors. Kaiser D. Winter was of interest to their benefactor, and they were the hounds he had let loose to investigate. Daz "Diabolique" LeBlance was not a real pirate. He led a gang of mercenaries basically, and they were on retainer for a single client. Daz was the brains and the skill player though, he had his two goons for the firepower and muscle that the Terrobird's jobs required. Daz was a master of disguise and a master thief, and if someone was to steal the prize at the auction.......It was going to be him.


----------



## InfIchi (May 6, 2013)

North Blue-

Joseph Rodgers, The Jolly Rodgers Pirates-


Joseph set sail for charts unknown, mostly due to the fact that he could only slightly navigate a ship... "I really appreciate old man for giving me this ship." Joseph thought to himself, "I mean, Don't get me wrong, It was really nice of him." He nodded a bit, "But you know? I just can't help but feel like i got screwed over here... it kinda feels like i've been kicked out of the village. Seriously, Look at this." Joseph shook his head. "It's just, It's unprofessional is what it is! You know that? Completely Unprofessional." Joseph let out a sigh, "Can you just, believe, that he let me go off without a crew? Whose going to man the sails? Baton up hatches? Swab the poop deck? Other sea jargon that i'm probably getting wrong?" 

Joseph shrugs his shoulders, "I'm not going to point my finger here, But i think it's his fault that i'm in this situation, So why don't we all agree, That the old man is at fault here, not me." "WILL YOU SHUT UP ALREADY!" The ten men surrounding Joseph scream out in unison, growing tired of his rambling. "We didn't board your ship for a long speech! We came here for your money! Food! Whatever!" The largest and ugliest of the ten, "sort of resembling a poodle mixed with a pug, mixed with mange... Mixed with ugly.... and a sock, that's been under the bed for three months..." "STOP MOCKING ME ALREADY!" The man screams, pointing his gun at Joseph.

"Eh? You can hear my thoughts!?" Joseph's eyes widen, "No you idiot! You were saying them out loud!" Joseph didn't really believe the man, his thoughts soon turned to how he could make him reveal his ability to read minds. "You are ugly." WHACK! The man hit Joseph in the head with the butt of his pistol. "I TOLD YOU TO STOP IT!" Joseph's eyes widened again, "So he CAN read my mind!" He smiled proudly, he had finally proven that the man could read his mind. "YOU'VE BEEN SAYING IT OUTLOUD!" the crew shouts, "Ah, I see... So you can't read minds..." Joseph put one hand on his chin and the other on his elbow. "But then, How did you know i found you ugly?" 

"Grrrr.... THAT'S IT!" The man placed the barrel of his gun directly on Joseph's forehead. "Imma count ta three!" He snarled, "In that time, If you don't agree to give up all of your stuff, Imma shoot you!" Joseph nodded. "I see. You made one mistake then..." Joseph removed his hands from their current resting places and placed his right hand on the gun. "You fucked with a Rodgers." With that, the mans gun disappeared. "W...What!?" The men started to freak out and stepped back a few paces. "Y... You ate a devils fruit...! Didn't you!?" 

Joseph nodded, "Yes, I indeed ate a devils fruit." He smirked a bit, "And you fucked with the wrong man..." A few bangs and screams later, Joseph brushes his hands off. "Well then gents, It was good seeing you!" He smirked, setting sail... The men on the other ship left hog tied in their underwear, Joseph's flag carved into their ship with the words, Who's your daddy, as a reminder.


----------



## DVB (May 6, 2013)

DVB said:


> *Diego D. Vendrix
> The Miracle Pirates- Captain
> Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
> East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo
> ...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 7, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[With Kai and Sam]

Sam?s aqua colored eyes focused on the old man, did he just say Winter?s sword?  ?Why would someone be auctioning off that rusty piece of crap?? she asks while cupping her chin. Turning away she paces around the alleyway. This was a most curious happening, it couldn?t be a coincidence that the rustic weapon that Kaiser D. Winter held at his side is to be auctioned off and the presence of Psicom and other heavy hitting Marine factions was very abundant.  ?I have a bad feeling about this, it?s all too covenant if you ask me.? Sam vocalizes as she allowed herself to prop up on a near wall.  ?You?re instincts as always are impeccable.? All three?s gaze shifts heavenward, from the building they had cornered the old man on Boko descends with a flutter of his wings. With a series of taps he lands.  ?So, what?s the situation?? Boko pauses to peck at an itch under his left wing.

Shaking his head he turned back to Sam,  ?It isn?t good Sam, Sparkplug tells me that they are here on a Code Black Burn.? Sam?s lips curl at the news,  ?Code Black, is the council fucking crazy?!? she growls, a fist slamming into the wall she leaned on. A spiraling spider crack ascends toward the top of the wall as brick dust hugged the air around them.  ?What is a code Black Burn?? Kai asks, t?was a good question, but one Sam wasn?t sure that Kai would want to hear.  ?Nothing good Drake, we?re in a shit load of trouble that?s going to make Sun Falls, Little Tree and Vesper City look like a walk in the park.? is the reply, this catches the old man?s attention as he stroked his beard.  ?The basic run down is this, the Marines lay a trap that is supposed to draw Pirates in. In this case it?s the sword of Kaiser D. Winter that is acting as the bait. The sword doesn?t even have to be here, all they need is the rumor.? Boko states.

 ?Then they have the ?auction? which is planed with civilian interest taken into account as well, and then once it starts the trap will be sprung. They?ll most likely have the doors and window barred. That is when Psicom comes into play.? she states walking to the end of the corridor. Her eyes cut side to side looking for activity. In the distance she can see dark dressed Marines preforming pre-sweeps. With her head she motions for the two to come up to the mouth of the alley,  ?They?re already at work, what they are doing is setting up parameters based on my father?s thirty plus years of dealing with Pirates. What they do is they look at the area they are prepping, taking building structure and ease of gaining entry and exiting. They then step by step build a strategy for that neighborhood.? she states pointing out Paicom agents detailing homes and buildings.  ?These people are experts at this, they have a 98% success rate of pinpointing Pirate hideouts and locating hidden exits and entrances, or that would normally be the case.? the large bird relays. 

 ?Yeah, normally that would be the case, but this is a Code Black, Boko. Did Sparky say anything about protocol Beta??,  ?No, but for this they have to have it in place.? is replied.  ?Protocol Beta?? Kai asks,  ?I keep forgetting you?re a Cipher Pol drop out.?,  ?Why do you say that??,  ?I?m ex-Black Ops? ex-Psicom, if I didn?t know CP training when I saw it, I?d be a sorry agent. But as I was saying, I keep forgetting that you?re not Psicom? though you would have made the cut to be one? At any rate, protocol Beat means they have fall guy, more than likely caught Pirates that are going to be used as Scape Goats for a Code Black Burn.? is answered. Boko shook his head, it slipped her mind again,  ?A code Black Burn means that Psicom is going to sweep each building as the auction starts? if your suspected of Piracy or aiding and harboring Pirates you?ll be arrested.?

Kai?s eyes widen,  ?What?ll happen to them?? as if he had to ask, the look Sam gave him didn?t alleviate that sinking feeling in his stomach.  ?They?ll be executed, and the caught Pirates blamed.? she said as she slumped to the ground. In her entire career in Psicom they had never executed a code Black Burn.  ?So the real question now is what do we do?? she asks looking to the Metal-man. ~

[Soggy-Bottom Delights] 

 ?And that is the gripping tale of the Former Pirate King and his generation.? Clifford states crossing his arms as if he had told the greatest story in the entire world,  ?Do you ever shut up?? a voice rang, which make Clifford turn with fire in his eyes, his blood runs cold as he eyes the man tuning on a bar stool to look his way. Dressed in sharp brown from his chest to his dark black shoes the man very much looked out of place, the scowl that crossed his features made the old fisherman take a step back


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hector Von Schr?dinger
Ex Love Pirate 
Expunged Bounty of 275,000,000




 ?What in Davy Jones? Locker is the Swinging Judge doing here?? is bitten, the rest of Soggy-Bottom?s quickly grows quite at the mention of the Swinging Judge, the man was a legend, an ex-Pirate turned Marine executing judge. The old man frowned,  ?I _was_ having a good drink in a bar with no Marine presence, then you had to start weaving your whale?s tale.? is the reply as he took a drink of his rum.  ?E?er word is true, I swear by this here tattoo o? mine.? the fisherman states slapping the heart shaped tat on his upper arm,  ?So, would you like me to cut that off with my knife or burn it off with my lantern?? is asked, the sound of the glass hitting the counter echoes as Hector picked himself up from his seat. 

 ?There?ll be no need for that.? is insisted. Hector grinned as he sat back down,  ?You overly romanticized everything.? he adds leaning up against the bar,  ?Kaiser D. Winter was a lot of things: innovative, cunning, and lucky can describe him. But the man was about as bright as a box of hammers. And never let me hear you praise that mass murdering Pualsgrave again, I don?t care if he became one of the most loved Warlords of that era, that man was a monster, I shudder.? the old judge states as he stroked his beard,  ?Looking into his eyes was like looking into the depths of the abyss, nothing looked back. It was just a void of darkness, and a tiger may change his environment but he can never change his stripes. Tell me, have you ever seen a man peel the bone from flesh and not the other way around?? is asked.

Clifford shook his head, that sounded impossible,  ?He was very proficient at it, and Jackie D. Roberts, the only thing that separated her from old Williams was her sense of honor and fair play, but she?d kill on the drop of a hat.? Zy squirmed as the man spoke of his mother, the only thing that stopped him from speaking up was the fact he was right, his mother could be a bitch.  ?Isn?t that right? Zy froze, was he going to be singled out again?  ?Jimmy Jack, tell me again, which ball was it she ripped out?? is asked, the old judge looking to the barkeep. Jimmy Jack?s eyes narrow,  ?I told you to not mention that again, and it was more of a cut, not a rip? she has sharp claws okay and never call her a cougar or MILF okay?? o.O?

A good laugh can be heard as Hector stood up, in the back Scarlet?s eyes followed the judge. A nod to Lehas sets to slutty woman in action as he sat at the table with Zy and the rest of the Wrecker. A grinned crossed his lips as he looked at each one,  ?So, this is the future of age of Pirates.? he mused as he remembered his time at sea, setting a red chip down he tapped the table before sliding it to Manni,  ?You?re going to probably be meeting a pink haired lady in the near future, isn?t that right Zidane? at any rate, tell her this is from Doc.? he states as the large chested woman leaned on him,  ?Would the big strong judge buy a girl a drink?? Hector looked at her, then back to Zy,  ?Well, since you didn?t want to take the young lady up earlier, I think I will.? he mused as he took her by the hand. Standing she leads him to not the bar, but the door. The whole table sweat dropped. Was all old men perverted? ~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 7, 2013)

North Blue- Bliss island 


Joseph docked his ship at the local port and stepped off, taking in a breath of the lovely sea air. "Ah it's so much better when you are on land." He smirked, leaping down onto the port and walking past a few men. "No worries mates, just dockin for a bit to get some supplies, I'll be out of your hair in no time!" the men all started to murmur to one another, looking at the flag that the Nonki was flying... "A... Pirate ship." One of them looks at the others, "A pirate... here!? Why?" As Joseph walked past them, snow crunched under his feet. "Hehe, I love the sound of snow crunching..." He smiled a bit, buttoning up his jacket. "Don't wanna catch a cold... I don't have a doctor... yet." 

As Joseph walked he noticed the townspeople closing doors, windows and flipping the signs on their shops to closed. "Really?" Joseph sighed, he had seen this before, but it never got any easier. Being rejected is one of the worst feelings known to man, that much was known by everyone. "Yo! Come on let me in I need to buy some supplies!" Joseph beats on one of the doors. "Oi! Come on!" He shouts at the top of his lungs. "Go away pirate! We don't want your kind here! Causin trouble!" 

Joseph sighed, his heart growing heavy already. "Seriously, It's just some supplies so i don't die. Do you want me to die? I haven't hurt a soul." Joseph punched the door frame. "So come on! let me buy some food!" Joseph continued to beg the man, but in the distance...

In Town-

"Huff Huff Huff...." A young marine rushes into Le Fardes, Owned by Michal Fardes, A two story fine dining restaurant, the size of a small warehouse. "Sir!" The marine rushes over to well dressed man sitting at a table with two elegantly yet scantly clad young woman. "Private, Did you not notice, I am currently engaged in conversation?" The man looks up at him, brushing his black hair back. 

Marine Lt. Junior Grade, Jiiko Hikado. Commander of the Jiiko Justice Squad. 

"How many times have i told you to not bother me when i am entertaining company?" The young marine nods. "Yes I know sir, But it's just-" "How many times private." The Marines nods once more. "Yes Sir, Four times now sir." Jiiko nods back, "Four times, Four times... That's a lot isn't it private?" The young marine nods. "Y..Yes Sir! It is! but this is impor-" "Now then, The first time you did this, What did i do?" The young marine gulps, nearly feeling as if he's swallowed his tongue. "Y...You forced me to clean the bathrooms with a toothbrush for a month sir." 

Jiiko nods again, "And the second?" He asks, holding up two fingers. "You made me clean the entire crews clothes by hand for three months sir." Jiiko nods holding up a third finger. "Y...You made me clean and polish every gun, every cannon, every boot, every blade, every window, scrub the deck, wash every dish and clean all the bathrooms for six months sir, Then you warned me that if you had to tell me a fourth time you would have me shot." 

Jiiko nods. "Indeed... Indeed I did." He sighs a little and brushes his hair from his face. "You see private, I liked you, You were a good marine." The privates eyes widened, he could feel his heart beating in his throat. "So, do you have any final words?" The private nods profusely, nearly snapping his own neck. "What are they?" The private gulps.... "Sir, There is a pirate ship docked in port, Sir!" Jiiko's eyes widen. "WHY DIDN'T YOU INFORM ME EARLIER!?" He screams, standing from his seat and punching the table so hard it shatters. 

The two women he was with run off screaming in terror from the Lt.'s actions. "S...sir you scolded me for interrupting you!" Jiiko nods. "Well, For giving me this news, I'll let you off with a warning." The private sighs as a wave of relief washes over him like waves on sand. "I'll merely shoot you in the shoulder." Jiiko reaches into his belt and pulls out a pistol. "SIR WAIT-" BANG!!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*The Hidden Truth*​​
Zy knew it somewhere inside all along. No matter the name just like how it randomly shined through with Zidane, Manni's aura randomly screamed, "Hey fucktard I'm a D.!" The fact that she may be related to Sam was something he intended to investigate, and apparently someone beat him to the punch...

Manni's clueless expression was shared by Rebecca, and Zy merely offered the girl a small shrug. "An old face."

The youth's mind ventured back to his mother. So many recognized him, but that should've been obvious. The boy was sailing with his mother seeing horrific shit when most kids were smashing toy trucks together in the pampers. He stroked his chin thinking for a moment but shrugged those thoughts off. Jackie D. Roberts was a lot of things to a lot of people but to him she was his mother. He feared for her safety as much as he did his father, but he'd never voice it. His concern was only outdone by his faith in her.

"We're going," Zy said as he stood. Everyone gave him a _look_ and Zy returned it. "If things turn around the last thing I want is to be caught dead with this ugly mugs." He tipped his hat in Scarlet's direction, "Except you of course. You're pretty hot."

Alexia snatched his ear and dragged the yelping youth towards the door. Manni's head was bowed as fiddled with the red chip worriedly. Rebecca stared with restrained interest.

"Let's go," Zy encouraged as a palm clapped against Manni's back. 

When they got to the door Zy spotted marines on the move. Their timing couldn't be better. He waved a hand, and the group moved along at their own speed. "Hey, can I join your crew?" Dewitt's head popped near Zy's to ask.

"Huh? Sure." Zy replied with a shrug.

Rebecca, Bazoo, Havok, and Manni all pummeled him a bit for readily accepting a stranger into the crew while Jamal and Koaj laughed at his antics. The crew continued on until they found a shop to hide out in. It was a clothing store that Kane just so happened to be browsing in. 

While everyone went about new disguising Zy went for a suit and fedora while ignoring everything else. Manni stepped up to tug on his sleeve, glaring at him as she wondered aloud, "What do you know...?"

"I know someone you might be related to," Zy dropped on the girl. Manni's jaw slacked, and she shook her head in disbelief. Seconds later a rock-solid prosthetic fist struck his arm. "And you knew?! How could you not tell me something like that!"

"Ow! It never came up!" Zy exclaimed.

"Where is she!?" Manni demanded with a fist raised, ready to punch him again if need be.

"Damned if I know. Probably playing chicken with a guy's nut sack." Zy grumbled as he rubbed his arm and yawned. The owner chose then to slink over, swirling about.

"Oooohoohoohoo~ lover's quarrel~? No matter, i have the perfect thing for you!" He held up a 100 , 000 beli shirt. "Just for you! It matches you PERFECTLY."

"No thanks mate," Manni replied with a flail of his hand. The members of the crew nearby snickered at her mocking Zy's outdated piratey way of speaking.

"You bitch," Zy growled with a twitching hand about to knock the shit out of her.

"Tsk, tsk. We wouldn't want to alert the marines would we? Now I think my honey bunny will take that shirt after all," Manni happily chirped.

"You'll walk the plank, pipsqueak." Zy menacingly growled as his hands twitched.

"I'll have a hell of a time first, hunnie bunnie~!" Manni teased him again while pinching her 'lover's' cheek. 

Alexia stepped between them to hug Zy's arm and snap, "Break it up, Manni! It isn't funny!"

"I don't see your name on him little miss sandy vagina! You're not even a member of this crew!" Manni snapped back.

Bazoo dragged Manni back and Rebecca dragged Alexia back as the two nearly tore each other's eyes out.

"Um, girls..?" Havok cut in. Ignoring the death glares he received the man flexed a muscle and asked, "Who wants a piece of _this_?"

...

Instead of replying the girls walked away and Havok's head sagged.

"I'll take a piece of that," Jamal whispered behind Havok's ear. He just shook his head and licked his dry lips when the fisherman slowly walked away, clearly weirded out.

"...time to set some crew rules," Zy muttered at the very awkward situation, before sighing. "Yo, sales guy! I need some nice spit shined shoes for this suit!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 8, 2013)

North Blue- Bliss Island

"Attention All Marine Personnel, Attention All Marine Personnel. Report to Lieutenant Hikado's office. I repeat, Report to Lieutenant Hikado's office." The sounds of boots on ground echo as marine after marine rush to the Lieutenants office, It was well known to them that, even a moment late and they would be shot. "Hurry! Hurry!" The men shout, rushing towards their destination. "How many are there?" Jiiko looks over to a young woman with curly blond hair and glasses, wearing a business suit and carrying a clipboard. "Uninjured? There is a total of 73 marines on base. We have another 14 in the infirmary, 23 personnel are classified as Desk Operations." 

Aiyah Foren, age 23, Assistant  to Lt. Jr grade Jiiko Hikado. 

"The fuck is desk operations?" Jiiko asks, "It means desk duty sir. They are paper pushers. Probably not fit to hold a gun in their hands." Jiiko groans a bit and taps his pen on the desk. "So you're tellin me, I've got 73 marines fit for duty, 14 out of commission, 23 who aren't worth a shit and-" "And you have a number on cooking and cleaning duties, who are not counted into the main 73 due to the fact that they are chefs and cleaners, not fighters." 

Jiiko snaps his pen. "So, I've got a bunch of dead weight!?" He growls. "Sir, We need them to survive." Aiyah adjusts her glasses. "Tch, If you can't hold a rifle what use are you to the marines?" He grumbled, "Yes sir." Aiyah nods, "Now then, I should inform you that upon researching, we have discovered there is only one pirate on board the ship." Jiiko looks over at Aiyah. "Ah? Please say that again." Aiya nods, "Yes sir, There is only one pirate on-" "BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Jiiko begins to laugh, pounding his fist into the desk. "Oh, oh my oda, Hahahahahahahaha!" The marine begins spinning around in his chair, slapping his knee. "This will be a slaughter! There won't be a single trace of that bastard left!" Jiiko held his stomach as he laughed, "Oh.... Oh my stomach, It hurts..." Jiiko freezes and falls out of his chair.

"Aiyah... Quickly... Get the medicine! My stomach!" Aiyah kneels down and injects Jiiko with a vial of yellow liquid. "Don't forget what the doctor said, if you laugh too much you'll cause your stomach to seize up." "I KNOW THAT WOMAN!" Jiiko growls, getting back into his chair. "Oda cursed me with this illness..." Soon as he got back into his seat the room began to flood with Marines, all lining up into groups. 

"Right then." Jiiko clears his throat, "MEN!" He shouts over the crowd. "There is something you must know, We have a pirate on our land, And you know what we do to pirates correct!?" The men all nod, "Sir, Yes Sir, Eliminate all pirates!" The marines shout in unison. "Good, Good..." Jiiko smiles, "Sir, There is something else i must tell you." Jiiko blinks, "Eh? What is it woman." Aiyah nods, "We have confirmed the ID of the pirate." "Then tell me who it is..." Jiiko grabbed Aiyah's chin. "Or is looks the only thing your good for?" Aiyah nodded slightly. "Sir, Do you remember that revolution a few months back, the one on Altraba Island?" 

Jiiko's hand gripped Aiyah's jaw even harder, "Of course i remember... I got THIS..." Jiiko rips open his shirt revealing a long scar down his chest, "From that fight!" Aiyah nodded. "Well sir, The man responsible for that scar... He's on the island." Jiiko's eyes darkened. "Oh...?" A sinister grin formed along his cheeks, "Well then, MEN! I want you to capture this pirate ALIVE! Leave him to me... Do you understand!?" The marines nod, "SIR YES SIR!" With that, they rush out of the room, guns in hand.

"Joseph Rodgers, Son of that bastard Akuma." Jiiko sat back down in his chair, gripping a new pen in his hand. "Thinks he can start up a revolution anywhere he goes huh!? I'll show him, I'll show every pirate... Marines are the law, NOT THEM!" With that Jiiko slams his pen into his desk. "GET ME A NEW ODA DAMN DESK!" Jiiko shouts, throwing his desk out the window behind him. "AND FIX THAT WINDOW!"


----------



## kluang (May 8, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera dodges the Spitter's acid spit and deliver one explosive punch at the zombie's body sending it hurling back. He focus the explosive power on his feet and moves at an amazing speed, reducing the distance between him and the zombie and he quickly deliver a flurry of explosive punches at the zombie, shredding the Spitter in a barrage of explosive punches.

1-I  tries to attack the Jockey but the zombie keeps jumping around and finally deliver a powerful kick to the robot, knocking it down.

"Owww..."

"Are you ok, 1-I" ask Bombera while pillaging the mall.

"I feel terrible. I need a tea. Earl Grey."

"Well at least you talk normally again."

1-I looks at the Jockey who is circling him. "I've been uncharacteristically gentle with you. Not any more..."

"Aramis Mode!!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 8, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums VII]​
[The Long Road of Sector II]

--Sector One--

 “Wu-what’s this?” Cyrus asks as the trio reached a large tunneled station that seemed to stretch on forever. William rubbed the bottom of his nose, a grin slowly spreading across his face,  “This, my friend is the last remnants of the prior civilization’s technology.” he states.  “These tunnels are what connect the islands together, they are what we’re going to use to reach Sector Seven and meet up with Tsung.” David states while pulling a pass out.  “Prior civilization?... I thought you bunch had all the answers, so what is the name of the prior civilization?” Cyrus asks. William’s grin fell,  “There are even some things that the Government can keep from the likes of us.”

-smack!-

 “…” William quickly turns on his heels to David who was now rocking on his heels whistling,  “Why in the world did you hit me you big oaf?!” he screams tears beading at the corners of his eyes.  “What? Oh, that. Lying over something so silly is redundant.” David states as he adjusted his tie.  “This was once the isle of Lemuria.” the large man state,  “Lemuria? A…” Cyrus is instantly hushed by William who clamped his hands over his [Cyrus’] furry mouth,  “Yes, no one uses that name anymore though.” Cyrus’ eyes narrowed, hoping that David would beat him about the head and shoulders this time. But the hoped beating never comes,  “It is a bit taboo; the scientist that ran this place and destroyed it all those years ago can be blamed for that, at any rate.”,  “I know, I know we’re wasting time. Well as a blonde I knew once said, let’s mosey.” 

-SLAM!- 

 “We’re not from the West Blue, so I’ll expect you to never say that again.” David orders while William lies on the ground with a smoking lump on the back of his head. Looking to Cyrus, that scowl got larger,  “Not even thinking about it… So, we’re heading to Sector Two?”,  “Yes.” William whines as he pulled himself to his knees.  “Sector Three is a key point island, not much bigger than a park, it’s a gate station to Sector Five, and you need a special pass only awarded by that pig… So we’ll be heading straight from sector Two to Sector Four.” is stated.  “Why tell me that now?”,  “So we won’t have to tell you later at the double station.”,  “Sector Two is the third largest island in this chain of Islands, its mostly residential with the family owned shop here and there.”  “Well, let’s be on our way.”  “So, how does this get us to the second island?”,  “Train.” 

--Sector Two—

Stepping from the tunnel into Sector Two Cyrus is confronted with a small community, only something seemed very off though; he was told that Sector Two was the residential sector but there wasn’t a soul to be seen.  “Well, this is off.”,  “Keep your eyes peeled William, there is something on the air.”,  “I didn’t fart, so it wasn’t me.”,  “THAT isn’t what I meant.”

 “Welcome One, WELCOME ALL!”

The three freezes as a man in black coat and top hat steps out from behind a building, in his hand a megaphone can be seen.  “What is this, a Circus?” William grabs Cyrus as the Hare-man tried to take a step forward,  “I wouldn’t do that champ, that isn’t any Ringmaster.”,  “That’s a Pirate.” David adds taking a step forward in his own right holding an arm out to also bar Cyrus from taking another step.  “Well, if you won’t come to us, we’ll come to you!” the man hollers as he throws both arms out. 










​
Two cannons roar in the background as confetti and streamers fly. A drum beats as a large red present rolls into place some feet from the Ringmaster, another volley of cannon fire roar to life as the present explodes open by motorcycle riders in ridiculously large skull helmets. Maniacal laugher follows as a troop of clowns and other oddities pour from the hemorrhaging gift.  “So this is why the area was cleared out.”,  “Don’t tell me.”,  “Yeah, there working for that pig.” William cuts in as the Ringmaster threw a pellet down. In an explosion of smoke and fire he was gone, to leave his goons to attack.  “This is going to be a long walk to Sector Seven.” Cyrus grunts,  “Well, at least it’ll be fun.” William grins as he pulled a strange looking baton from his coat. 

As they are surrounded David pulls his fist up and Cyrus falls into a much more relaxed stance,  “This looks like a scene from a Zombie flick.”,  “Now that you mention it.” the three break on that as they fly into the fodder crew. From above a shiny black boot scoots to the edge of a roof and the Ringmaster leans out over his knee to watch the action as it unfolded,  “Let’s see what you three have.” he states those wild eyes narrowing on the fight.   “The blondie wasn’t that hard to beat, but again the boss is the one that handled her.” he adds as he watched a chainsaw wielding clown get kicked in the face. Cyrus’ large foot just about caved the man’s skull in as he fires four blocks down the road,   “He bounced like a beach ball, I guess I already know this outcome, time to report back to Sector Five.” is mused as a fire breather takes a Taser shot due to the efforts of William. “Gotcha!” 

A man in a red jump suit lands in front of Cyrus, in his hands are two daggers that he spins with grace, spinning with a hop back he chunks one.  “Really?” Cyrus sighs taking a step to the side, the tip of the thrown dagger cuts into the ass of a stilt walker just before David brings the man down to size. The poor fellow howls grabbing his bum as his teeth are broke down his throat. “Don’t worry, I have more!” the man says flailing open his coat. Rows of shinny knives can be seen lining the insides from top to bottom. Cyrus’ eyes narrow, really?  “Who needs that many knives?” the man pauses at the question, “I’m a knife thrower, it’s my job to have this many knives.”  “…” “Catch!” two more knives are thrown in succession. Cyrus catches both. The man’s jaw almost unhinges,  “What, you said catch.”, “I didn’t mean literally!” he yells pulling another knife. 

The man screams bloody murder as he dropped the knife, one of the two blades that Cyrus had caught was tucked neatly in his palm, “Why?!” he hollers as he clenched the wounded appendage.  “I thought you had quicker eyes than that.” Cyrus was right next to the man, who in his surprise takes a step back, “When?” he stutters almost forgetting about his hand.  “You really are this weak aren’t you?” is sighed, were they weak, or was it all of Cyrus’ prior fights? I mean who can really compare to Titian? For that matter, who could compare to Roughneck? As Cyrus pondered his strength, the knife thrower attempts to attack him again while he was distracted,  “Updraft Punt.” is mumbled as he slammed the top of his foot into the man’s chin, he does a hard backflip landing on his face a moment later. “Dispurse!” a sword swallower yells dropping his weapons, the clowns and other rejects nod as they fire in opposite directions as David destroys a skull mask wearing motorcycle rider.  “I guess that means we win” he mumbles straighten his stance and tie. The bodies of unconscious circus freaks littered the area around them. ~

[Lougetown with Kai and Sam]

As Kai and the old man spoke over what she had told them she turned from them and looked to the mouth of the alleyway. Pulling a hand to her ear she rubbed it, both were burning… didn’t that mean that someone was talking about you? Her eyes fall blank, it had to be him. Only Zidane would talk about her behind her back,  “I’m going to use his nuts as a speed bag.” she lowly hisses. ~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 8, 2013)

North Blue- Bliss Island- Joseph Rodgers.... In Deep Shit. 













Joseph rushes past a few houses as bullets whiz and zip past his head. "OI! Come on now! Don't aim for the head!" Joseph shouts back, a group of ten marines chasing after him. "Damn it, Come on..." Joseph sighed, his ship was already swarming with the bastards and now he was stuck running around town like a chicken with his head cut off. "I really don't want to do this." He thought to himself, looking down at his hands, "I can't risk harming the citizens... Gotta get em outside of town." Joseph nodded, "Alright, Left turn!" He shouts, rushing down an alleyway only to be met with another group of marines, "Okay... Right!" 

He quickly turns around to see another group of marines, "Shit, straight ahead it is!" Joseph dashes forward, now being followed by three groups of marines. "Damn, this was not in the plan..." Joseph grips the revolver at his hip. "Alright Pistolie, You and me buddy." He leaps into the air, turning to the marines and firing four shots, his first shot misses his target, second shot hits one of the marines in the shoulder, third in the leg and fourth in the hand. 

Joseph lands on the ground, skidding back a bit and places Pistolie back on his hip. "Alright, you see, Four out of four hit, that's my four versus your 30 shots that have missed." Joseph smirked, "So, That means that out of all of us here, I am the best shot." he then holds up his hand like a gun, the three groups of marines chasing him stop and all take aim. 

"So, I think im so good, that i bet i can shoot you without even using a gun." The marines start to chuckle. "You think you are such a good shot, you can shoot us without using a gun?!" One of them shouts, "Yup. How about it, care to test your luck?" The man raises up his gun "Bullet expel!" Joseph shouts, firing a bullet from his finger like a gun, he then quickly takes off as the bullet knocks the marines gun from his hand. 

"He's got a devils fruit! look out!" The marines shout as loud as they can. "Of course, warn the others...." Joseph grumbles. "Ugh.. This would be easier if i had more ammo, let's see... counting what i stole from the marines, that's 100 shots... What i've got on me is 20 shots for my pistol and then i have 15 cannon balls..." He rubs his chin in though, leaping over a crate and rolling into an alley, dashing down it with great speed.

"So, If i've counted it correctly, that's 120 shots, minus 5 that's 115, there's still 25 to go, so i should be in the clear." He nodded. "Yup, I've got enough bullets." As Joseph clears out of the alley way he turns around and prepares for the marines to come pouring through. "Alright, 25 to go." he smirked, holding up two hands like guns. "Freeze!" Joseph blinks a bit, feeling the barrel of a gun on his back. "Eh....?" He turns around to be greeted by another thirty men. "Really? You had more? That's deceptive." Joseph shakes his head. "You guys, You guys are just..." 

"Stick your hands in the air pirate!" Joseph sighs, "Right sir, Right." He nods and puts his hands into the air. "Now then, shall i wave them like i just don't care?" Some of the marines started to snicker, but the man holding Joseph at gun point gives them a quick glare and they straighten up. "Alright, we can work this out right?" Joseph smiles at the marine. "No way pirate!" Joseph nods and sighs, feeling a bit rejected. "I didn't want to do this." With a motion of his hand, Joseph slashes downward, As he does so a sword forms out of thin air. "Weapon Pocket, Sword Draw!" Joseph slashes downward and cuts the marine along his chest. 

"Hehe, I remember using that trick on another marine." Joseph smirks a bit and holds the blade at eye level to the other marines. "Alright, So we wanna keep playing?" They all aim their guns at him, as the sound of more guns cocking comes from behind. "Surrounded i see." He nods a bit, "You know, It's said that the Rodger's line is descended from Orges, do you know why?" One of the marines shakes his head, only to be elbowed by another. 

"Because, We are strong, Determined and durable." "Look pirate, put your hands on your head and no one else gets hurt." Joseph looked around him and behind him, he was only 90% surrounded... "Alright, tell you what.." Joseph raises his hands up. "Sword Return." the sword vanishes. "How about a game of catch." Joseph looks into the air. "I have to angle this just right, I don't want to hit a building." Joseph let's out a breath and smiles, "Alright! Roulette time!" With that he spins around. "Ammo Pocket, Cannon Ball Expel!" Joseph fires a Cannonball into the air, causing the marines to look up, he then takes that chance to run like a cheetah on crack! "SEE YAH SUCKERS!" 

As Joseph shouts, the marines attention gets pulled back onto him. "Damn it! SHOOT HI-" Before the man can finish the cannonball lands at the center of the marine group and explodes, "Guuuh!" They shout, flying off in different directions. "Well that took out ten or so..." Joseph thought to himself, "Should be more careful, only 14 of those left."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 8, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*When the pirates that choose to remain Unnamed meet the ones dedicated to Wrecking shit*​

Zy walked down the street with his crew they were busy laughing and discussing future plans. Manni, Havok, and Jamal were like kids running around and pointing at the places they'd like to visit. Alexia was busy glaring at the girl in a competitive manner. Dewitt distributed small items that better hid the crew's identity without making them need to do anything outrageous. 

While everyone appeared to be having fun Zy, Koaj, Kane, and Rebecca handled the more serious tasks. The marines, while walking through Loguetown, chose a few spots to linger around and jot some things down. Those were the 'hot spots', the pirate noticed. Manni's job was to make a small map of everything being spotted.

Making a few turns Zy paused to say, "Okay, now we're heading to the docks."

"Wait, what? Why?" Rebecca cut in to ask.

"You guys are getting out of here," Zy muttered while digging in an ear.

"What? What are you talking about?" Rebecca snapped. She suddenly felt protective over the young captain. It wasn't about strength, but age. Why did he place such ridiculous burdens on himself despite how selfish she _knew_ he was?

"You're going to get in the way. Me? I have to see what this relic is about. Normally I'm a treasure hunter so I prefer collecting my own goods, but this item... whatever it is... could have something dangerous about it. If it'll bring us closer to discovering One Piece, I have to take this shot. I'm greedy but I'm not a dick. So get the fuck out while you can. This is on me." Zy coolly replied.

"We're not leaving you, get over it." Koaj blurted. "You're pushing it this time."

"Where's Tengu?" Zy blurted the thing that most of them seemed to be unaware of.

The silence from his crew handled most of the speaking.

"Find him and get out. It's possible they're going to start targeting us one by one." Zy explained with his fists in his pockets.

"He's right. If a comrade of ours is missing, we have to find him." Kane cut in, his arms crossing.

"Find him but abandon you?!" Rebecca blurted. "You think Cyrus would allow that?"

"I think he'd agree that if a pirate gangbang was being planned you need to get the fuck out of here. I won't be going with you this time so you need to stick together," Zy grumbled while digging in an ear in a bored manner.

"I'm not leaving you," Alex cut in to say. She then stepped by Zy's side as if daring him to argue.

"We'll find Tengu and get to the ship they brought... and then we'll wait for you in the sky," Kane offered with a nod.

Koaj started to argue by Zy shot her a look. She sighed, when he got that look in his eye he became a surly little fucker. "Fine, but you'd better get the hell out of here." Koaj grumbled.

Havok waved goodbye while Jamal followed closely behind him with a glint of perversion in his eye.

The group split ways then, but Manni followed Zy instead. Unable to mask his irritation Zy asked, "Eh? What now?"

"This person I'm supposedly related to. She's here, and I wanna meet her. I've got my own reasons for sticking here that have nothin' to do with you so I'm not going." Manni snapped.

"I'm not leaving without you Manni," Rebecca paused to say.

"If I end up stuck here and you do too you'll never meet Cyrus again. Look, Becca, go... I need to do this. You're the best sister a girl could ever ask for, but... if I... if I've got a real sister out there somewhere, I-I've gotta know." Manni said as gently as possible.

"Well, fine then." Rebecca curtly replied in an attempt to mask the hurt. She stomped off quickly, punching Bazoo a few times to unleash the pent up anger. The bear howled in pain and glared at her as if to say 'you bitch'.

Zy continued walking with Manni and Alex by his side now. They ended up pausing by an alley where someone was... singing?

*In the alley...*

"Hmm... maybe I'm too old to get mixed up in this time... should I help you or not...? I've tried training so many young and aspiring pirates to be the next King but... they all end up dying! It's hard out there, and it just keeps getting harder! *sniff* You're young, true... you're not as smart as Kaiser was... he was a natural genius at battle... or as strong... actually, I've decided that I can't do this. I take it back... Train you, lad? Hrmph! My answer is two words!"  Raising his arms as if to mightily gesture "no way", lightning 'randomly' choose then to strike and shock the ever loving shit out of him. "Oh kay..."

Pulling out a cane the old man started dancing and singing in the alley, "I'd given up hope that someone would come, along... a fella who'd ring the bell for once... not the gong. The kind that wins trophies. Won't settle for low fees. At least semi-pro fees! But nooo, I get the green horn! I've been out to pasture pal, my ambition gone. Content to spend lazy days and to graze my lawn." 

He cupped Kai's shoulders, voice intensifying as he said, "But you need an advisor! A satyr, but wiser! A good merchandiser!" His spine made a light cracking sound and the old man teared up. "Oh snap, my back!"

He looked away dramatically, continuing with, "I'm down to one last hope and I hope it's you. Though, kid, you're not exactly a dream come true. I've trained enough turkeys who never came through. You're my one last hope so you'll have to do!"

Zy slowly clutched a hand into a fist. "I'd better get in there before someone gets sued."

Before he could do it Manni burst onto the scene. "Is it her? It's her, isn't it?! Hey, you! Are you my sister?!" Manni blurted at Sam.

"Awkward..." Alex whispered.

"Not quite as awkward as Sam in that dress is. Yo, Kai. Been a while. How'd you manage to tame this raging butch chick? Did she take a proper pounding without putting up a fight, or...?" Zy good-naturedly asked.

"Beast!" Alexia shouted, slapping the back of his head.

"Don't talk about my sister like that!" Manni screamed, before nailing the mouthy between the thighs with a kick.

"B-bitch..." Zy gargled before collapsing to his hands and knees. Wincing now, he said, "You two really are related, huh...?"

"Honestly! Must you always show your ass in front of strangers!? You're embarrassing me!" Manni snapped. Composing herself, she tossed Sam the red chip. "I was told to tell you this is from Doc..."

".........." A pissed off Zy's eye glowed.

"..." Ignoring them, the old man tucked an arm around Kai's shoulder. "So lad.. what do you say? Would you like me to make you King of the Pirates.. in exchange for DESTROYING THE GOVERNMENT! Or.. changing it.. or.. something... we need change..."

"Sounds familiar. I'm sure a presidential candidate mentioned that somewhere," Zy muttered as he rested a back against the wall.


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Teri watched as Kagami bit into Marco's neck, flinching as she did so. "Crazy...that guy is absolutely nuts." she said barely able to hold herself up. She had one gun holstered on her hip as she leaned against the window of one of the stores, a blood smear forming slowly as she slid down it. She was breathing hard but her wounds were beginning to close up. It felt weird and looked gross. She didn?t know how it worked but generally seeing a thin veil of smoke coming from a wound would make anyone stare at it. 

The instructions were to get out and find Sophia. Where the blue hell did she go anyway? She looked up at the third floor and at where her remaining gun was. There was no way they?d be able to get it back just yet; even thinking of climbing stairs made her want to fall asleep, let alone trawling the island for a girl she could barely remember the face of. Her mind was blurry and now she wanted a lollipop.

?Focus Teri!? she said and slapped herself on the face. It hurt and she was now groggy and in pain. Why did it work in the movies? ?Huh? I feel sleepy?just close my eyes?just a very long blink?? 

Teri fell forward only to be caught by someone. She opened her eyes and saw the white hair, the childish grin and the blue eyes of her Captain.

?Wassyer orders maam.? Teri said akin to being drunk, apparently one of the effects of the painkiller.

?Go to sleep Teri ? I got this.? Kagami said with a rare conviction in her voice. ?I didn?t get my boots and I can?t remember the last 20 minutes, but I got this.? Kagami hoisted Teri over her shoulder as she fell limp and started to snore. 

?Bomby, idiot robot, you guys got this? That healing cloud should still be good and I think it works like an antidote for the zombie virus. Try and round them in there.? Kagami said and walked over to the doctor. She noticed the liquid antidote

?You. You?re joining my crew so you can heal us when we do stupid shit. Which is all the time. Oi! You listening? I?m trying to be cool here.?

Marco was unconscious. 

?HEY! Wake up! I can?t have two of my crew falling asleep now!? Kagami said poking him repeatedly in the ear. ?Wakey wakey. Yoo hoo! I?m playing with your fa-ace!? Kagami started pinching his cheeks and shaking his head.

?Who?s a cuteywooty doctor woctor. Yes you are! Yes you are!?

Kagami sat down in the middle and shook Teri awake. 

?Hey! I got an idea. Wake up woman!?

?I thought you got this....I?m shleep?? Teri waved her away. 

?No shleep?.I mean sleep. You have to shoot things. Lots of things. Target practice!? Kagami said trying to entice her awake, ?Your dad said you?d never make it as a pirate because you have a vagina.?

Teri?s eyes snapped open and she sat up with a demonic look in her eyes.

?Oh that?s right is it? I?m the best damn gunslinger around, regardless of what?s down here.? Teri grabbed her crotch. She was barely conscious but was slowly coming around. 

?Yeah, well I bet you can?t coat your bullets with that serum and shoot every last zombie in the arm?.whilst singing.?

?Fuck you I?m not doing that.?

?Cos you?re a girl and can?t right??

?You?re a girl too! Shut up!?

?I know! I?m not the one who said it?.He did.? Kagami held up Marco?s unconscious body.

?Freaking guys and their shit. Just because you have a ?.penis?.? Teri went red, thankfully her wounds had completely healed so didn?t suffer anymore blood loss through the increased pressure, ?just cos you have one?doesn?t mean you can shoot a gun any better.?

?Well they do aim better when they are peeing. I saw my dad write my name in the snow once when I was 6.? Kagami said remembering Dante and noticing Teri?s disgust, ?ahem?well Uncle Vergil thinks you can?t do it either.?

?Fucking parents?.? Teri growled remembering all the put downs she?s had from Vergil, ?Doesn?t matter I don?t have nearly enough ammo.?

Kagami grinned and patted a huge gun with a long barrel and a scope. ?I can?t use it for shit. I tried firing it but I end up pointing to the ceiling. You though, you can fire it!? Her Pandora?s box had changed into an assault rifle with a chain magazine, the bullets in the pool of blue antidote liquid coming out of Marco. This was one of the most powerful of Pandora?s box?s transformations thus far and it had changed whilst Kagami was still in zombie mode.

?I?I can use it?? Teri?s eyes sparkled at the sight of it. The fatigue and pain had all gone. All she could see now was the gun.

?Sure, one time only?I don?t think I?ll be able to get it to this stage again anyway.? Kagami sighed as she remembered her spending 3 days trying to get the box to change into it, only to repeatedly get the water gun. 

Teri picked it up and looked back at Kagami who nodded. ?Fuck yeah! Let?s do this!?

With Kagami feeding the gun, Teri set about looking down the scope and with deadly precision hitting the arm of the zombies in the mall. There were a few hiccups as her accuracy was not quite at 100%, occasionally hitting them in the stomach, leg or missing them completely. The Serum took a few minutes to act and so their regeneration healed the wound before they turned. Teri squealed as she fired the gun.

?Best. Day. Everrrrr!? she yelled at the top of her voice as the pair kept firing.


----------



## InfIchi (May 9, 2013)

Sophia- Lost and Scared... 

As the bullets whizzed over Sophia's head, she kept low to the ground, head down, hands covering her. "Those girls are crazy... And i'm not cut out for combat..." He slowly crawled through the rubble, "Get his supplies for surgery, that always means he's going to do something stupid and needs to be fixed up." She groaned, heading towards the unconscious doctors resting place. "I'm the only one of us who even went to medical school, gotta deal with this jackass thinking he's a real doctor..." She groaned, making her way to Marco's body. 

"Why does he have pinch marks on his cheeks?" Sophia blinked. "Eh... whatever, time to do some patch work." She set to work patching up the young doctors wounds, injecting him with pain killers and other various medications. "That should fix him up, some what." She thought to herself. "How did you get bit on the neck? Why did you get bit on the neck?" She sighed, "Really you are a child." Sophia then pulled out a few smelling salts and broke them under Marco's nose. 

"Ugh... what smells like dead wet cat?" Marco sits up and rubs his head. "You're alive! Finally!" Sophia hugs Marco. "Sophia, Did you know, I'm a cuteywooty?" Sophia blinked a bit, "What?" Marco nodded, "A gorilla told me in my dream i was a cuteywooty, then tried to eat my face." "How much pain killer did you take...?" Marco shrugged, "Enough to not feel my broken arm." And with that the doctor grabbed his cane and forced himself to his feet, making way to the two girls, having the time of their life. 

"Well young ladies, It seems you two are enjoying yourselves." Marco leans heavily on his cane, still barely able to walk. Partly from the fighting and partly due to the amount of pain killer in his system, if he were to guess even an elephant would be unconscious right now. "Perhaps once this is over i can treat you two to dinner?"


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2013)

*Somewhere in Loguetown/Dimly lit bar...*

Sasha shook the cup in her hands, then brought it down onto the table. Three men sat around the table with her, each of whom brought their cups facing down onto the table. Sasha lifted her cup up slightly to see what she had rolled. The five dice underneath showed face value of 5, 5, 3, 2, and 2. 

Two of the men sitting at the table were of relatively normal build, but the third was a massive man who took up more than one fourth of the table itself. "Ya shoulda' checked out missy. I don't make the same mistake twice."



*12,000,000 beli pirate
"Dirty Fighter" Barkly*

Sasha glanced up at the pirate, then back down at her die. "Four 2's." She smirked and lowered her cup. _"Two 3's."_ The next man said. The next man meekly muttered _"Four 4's."_ Barkly narrowed his eyes as he peeked under his cup. "Six 4's." 

"You're a liar." Sasha said as she pointed at Barkly. Everyone lifted up their cups to reveal their dice. Indeed, there were only five 4's in all. Barkly grunted and tossed one of his dice aside. 

The game continued on until Sasha was the only one with any dice left. She smiled gleefully and grabbed her winnings in hand, a few million beli. "Nice playing with you tonight, Barkly. I'm sorry if I spoiled your night." She said smugly as she made her way to the exit. "I'd get that arthritis looked at if I were y-" Sasha stopped dead and sweat dropped as Barkly rose from his chair. "I mean..."

"I knew it! You saw my dice, didn't you!" "What? No...I can just tell when someone's in pain. It's a sixth sense thing...I..." Barkly threw the table aside, sending the two other men flying in different directions. "Cheater!" Sasha dashed out the door, and made her way down the first allyway she could find. Barkly charged through the doorway and followed closely behind, stopping at the allyway and looked around for a moment, then continued down the street. 

Sasha poke her head out of a garbage can in the allyway. "That was too close...." She climbed out of the garbage can and pulled her bag of winnings out with her. "The hell's wrong with me? I was in the clear. I just had to go blurt something stupid out like that." As she walked out into the street, she peered around the corner to see if Barkly was nearby. "I need a ship out of here as soon as possible." She walked slwly down the backstreets eyeing a few less than noble looking individuals. "I can probably pay someone to give me a ride out of town. Not sure who though." She muttered to herself as she passed by Zidane's group.


----------



## Vergil (May 9, 2013)

*Stratospheres*

"I want chicken!" Kagami yelled at the doctor's offer to buy dinner, "Teri, what do you want."

"Shut up bitch! I'mma firing ma gun!" Teri yelled, going through a complete change in personality, "I want more meat for the grinder!"

"Haha! You're such a psycho!" Kagami laughed as Teri shot more and more zombies who were attracted to the noise. "I think she wants chicken too."

"Oh and by the way, you're joining our crew, I don't know if you heard that whilst my gorilla hands were squishing your face, but you and Sophia are hereby officially part of the Stratosphere pirates. Dun dun da dad daaaaaan!" Kagami shouted over the gunfire. "OK Teri that's enough. I reckon if we leave the serum here the people will know what to do with it for the rest of the island."

"Shut up! It's mine! This gun is mine mine mine mine mi...." Teri yelled and Kagami touched Pandora's box. It turned into a bugle. Teri looked at the instument in her hands and then hugged it, whilst crying, "Oh Jeremy! Why did you have to leave me? We could have made beautiful music together....Don't EVEN SAY IT!" she turned quickly to Kagami who was about to point out the obvious.

Denied of her wit, Kagami snatched the bugle out from Teri's hand and it turned back into the briefcase. The zombies were on the ground going through a reverse metamorphosis, which was as gross as it sounded. "Ewww, did my body do that?"

"Worse." Teri sighed looking at her lone gunblade. "Where did 1-I and Bombera go?"

"Oh they're still fighting those special zombies." Kagami waved dismissively at them

"What?! And you didn't think to help them out?!" Teri yelled.

"No way! I had to fight a Tank, got turned into a Witch and I didn't get my boots. Fuck that, they can suffer for a while!" Kagami pouted and looked at the ripped pair of shoes. The rest of her shopping bag was covered in blood and goo, but she was hopeful she could clean it. "Speaking of which, where are those other special bastards?"

"I shot them, they should have turned back by now." Teri said smugly

"Oooh! Interrogation time!" Kagami skipped over to the man in the Captain's uniform,

"I'll get that former tongue bastard and get my other gun." Teri sighed and looked at the multiple flights of stairs. "Do you know how to interrogate?"

Kagami put on a strange face, like she was taking a shit and spoke with an equally strange voice, whilst picking up the Captain and tying him up. “See? I ain’t playin around here doll face. Yer gonna spill the beans an tell me what ye know see?”

Teri rolled her eyes and made the walk up the stairs to find her gun.

After around five minutes it was clear the interrogation wasn’t working. 

“Ye don’t care about whether ye live or die? Ye got balls.”

“I’m a Marine Captain. Nothing you can do will make me talk.” He said proudly his nose pointing to the broken skylight. Kagami looked dejected until she had an idea.

“Aha!” she quickly went to his feet and started tickling them, sending the Captain into fits of uncontrollable laughter, “Either talk or you’ll have to live with the shame of peeing yourself in front of a hot young girl.”

“Never!” the Captain laughed as tears ran down his face.

A few minutes of the tickle torture went on before the Captain finally broke. Teri had come back with the unconscious Ex-smoker and her gun. “OK I’ll talk! Just stop please!” the Captain screamed and laughed. Kagami continued for another ten seconds for good measure. 

“Ha! Interrogation success! Ok so what are you doing here?” Kagami pointed her finger at his foot,

“We came to investigate a rumour that a faction of the Revolutionaries are planning biological weapon. Turns out we were right. We just got caught in it as soon as we landed.”

“Revolutionaries? I thought they were the good guys.” Teri said, “We came across some on Pato island and sure they may have been a little over zealous but it looked like they were fairly good guys.”

“Hmph, you know nothing of the Revolutionaries. They are divided into three distinct sects. The first are like Vigilantes, those are the ones you met. They are the second largest. The smallest sect are the ones still true to Sendo Kagawa. I didn’t care much for him when he was around, but at least he wasn’t a megalomaniac. They’re run by Jace Kagawa, his son, but he couldn’t hold a candle to his dad.”

“So who’s the largest group?” Teri asked, with Kagami walking off distracted by something shiny.

“The ones we think are responsible for this. The Anarchy sect. They don’t believe there needs to be a government at all and are trying to destroy it all. Bunch of terrorists. Looks like they managed to succeed in creating the virus but you have the antidote so it shouldn’t be a….”

Just then the Captain’s head exploded along with the Ex smoker. “Get down!” Teri yelled as her eyes darted around the area. It was obviously a sniper but she couldn’t see them. “Fuck we have to move!”

Kagami looked around. They were not in any shape for another fight. “Shit! As much as I hate to say it, fall back to the ship. Bomby! Hurry up already!”

The crew scrambled to the ship, with gunfire snapping at their heels. 


Up on the metal railings a man in a completely black outfit decloaked and picked up a den den. “Sir, I’ve neutralised the marines. The zombie virus was a success but it looks like some pirates have found a cure to it….no sir I don’t think I could successfully neutralise them on my own. Yes sir….I will place the tracking beacon on their ship.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratospheres*
> 
> "I want chicken!" Kagami yelled at the doctor's offer to buy dinner, "Teri, what do you want."
> 
> ...



"I lovely lady like yourself deserves the finest meats, melt in your mouth with a tangy sweetness to them. Served with vegetables that sing praises to Oda and whine so delicious your head will spin from its scent alone." Marco bowed, "Ah? Join your crew?" He blinked a bit, "A crew is something i've never considered, Does that require we get on an S-word and go to the O-word and then the I-word?" Marco blinked a bit, sure that Teri had no clue what he was talking about. 

He tried to get a couple hints in as she was interogating the marine, but he was going to leave it to her, figuring this woman... no, he didn't figure anything, he was just going to let her have her fun... Marco would have lied to him and told him he injected him with a deadly virus that will kill him in minutes... would have just been a flu shot.

then it happened, gunfire and... The S-word.... "S...S...S..S...S" Marco paused, his mind gone blank, "Damn it!" Sophia grabbed the banged up doctor and made a run for it. "You are so useless!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 9, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

Loguetown

Stacking the deck: Big 3

Well.....This was a bit much to process at once, and he certainly didn't know what to make of most of this. Was this geezer for real? What the hell could Kai even use him for? What the fuck was Zy doing here? And what the hell was going on?

"Alright." He sighed, he was getting a headache from sensory overload here. Too many people, too many randoms, too much nonsense. "Let's go through this one by one." He focused on the geezer first. "Look, I have no idea who you are..... But you'll have to forgive me for not having any faith in you being this wise old sage that can be of use to me..... I mean I just defeated you by eating a snack and letting my sidekick handle you." He gave a dismissive wave. "So I'll pass."

"Psy, my man." He removed the geezer's hand off his shoulder, and focused on Zy now. "I knew you'd come back to me, groveling at my feet, to join my awesome Ironfist Wellendowed All-Star Pirate crew." He placed his hand in front of the side of his mouth, a "shield" to prevent Sam from overhearing him.  "I've been trying to get it off the ground for ages now, but I haven't gotten anywhere with this walking jinx attached to my ass 24/7." He sighed deeply as he contemplated the terrible suffering he had to endure over the last couple of weeks.

"Skip the pleasentries and foolishness."Sam cut in, she had been mulling over the situation with the marines, "There are more pressing matters to attend." 

"Yes, the marines..."

"Yeah, how are we going to handle those marines...."

"The marines are......"

The big three shot each other a look, it was time for some scheming.

Presently​
The auction was only moments away, there were several appetizers planned with the main event scheduled to go up for auction about an hour into the event. It was taking place out in the open, a square near the center of the town. There was only way of entering for the public, a the buildings around the square closed it off in a "U" shape, with guards stationed along side the entry ways and at the back where the auction items were stored.

A tarp protected the guests from the elements, it covered the seats that had been provided for the guests. It had drawn a wide variety of people, from big spenders hoping to get their hands on a new toy to pirates with similar intentions combined with the intention to give themselves a five fingered discount. Some of the big name  pirates that had shown up, had simply taken a seat with the intention to await a good opportunity or deal if it would present itself to them.

One of them though, a man who prided himself as a master thief was planning to get his hands on the prize before anyone else could get a chance. The auction hadn't even started yet, but with the clothing taken from a high ranked guard and his credentials, and he was positioning himself close to the highly guarded area in the back. 

He glanced at his watch, and started to make his move as his partners were about to make his move. With the guests, spread around the place, three pirates stood up and made their presence known. 

*"This is a stick up!"* 



A blond young man yelled out, he had been located right in the center. He tore of his jacket, revealing two metallic arms.

His example was followed by the the much larger, mohawked ex-marine  that had been wearing a rain coat and for some reason had a dead peacock wrapped around his neck as a horrible fashion accessory. It had only been feigning death though, as it sprung to life and transformed into a gun lance as the brute revealed himself to be more machine than man. He slammed his lance violently into the ground, clearing room for himself and to draw attention. 



The last was a young innocent looking girl, who stood up as well and started firing rounds into the air, somehow using nothing more than her bare fingers to do this. 



It was all about theatrics and to draw the attention to themselves, they needed something flashy and then wanted to make a break for it. They had no idea what kind of variables could show up, any pirate worth his salt would at least be willing to take a shot at getting such a valuable artifact somehow. Evident was in the fact that while some of the guests were fleeing, it wasn't only the hired security officers that prepared for a fight, as many faces previously seen in the Soggy Bottom Delights tavern stood up and meant business. 

Daz, in his disguise, made a move for the chest that held the most valuable item in the joint. Security was in disarray and with his credentials he should be able to hoodwink them. "We need to secure the items, come on men!" He yelled out as he made a beeline for the chest. One of the agents grabbed him by the wrist though as he passed her. 

"I hope that's you Daz, I've got a bet on it and mama needs a new pair of Red Line Bottoms." He was caught completely off guard when he was suddenly manhandled and thrown straight through a door and out into the square. "Men, secure the items as the gentlemen said." Elle instructed before joining Daz and he rest out in the square. Elle was in charge of the first squad, that would shock the "guests" they would be entertaining before the rest of the squads would close them in. As she headed out in the open, the hidden marines on the roofs and lower floors of the surrounding buildings, and those that had been undercover, came out of their hiding places and took aim with their weapons. 

Just as they were about to spring their trap though......

*KABOOM!​*
Several explosions went off, the combined efforts of the UC and WC had made several preparations based on the inside information they had gotten of the operation. Several holes were torn in the buildings, no longer was there only one was exit that the marines had locked off. On the balcony that was a few floors above where the items were stored, and right above Elle, a trio of pirate captains presented themselves.

"The marines thought they could fool us with the whispers of a prize too precious for any pirate to pass up on."

"Oi, don't steel the spotlight!" Kai shoved him out of the way. "I will be taking all your treasures, any pirate willing to join my in my battle against the marines that were intending to fool us and then blame all the death and suffering caused by their reckless plan is free to join me in this effort against the cowardly marines!" 

"Zinedine K. Roberts of the Wrecking Crew is the hero of this tale, all brave enough to join me in this battle will be rewarded by a share of the riches this place has to offer!"

"Both of you shut up." Sam pushed her way through the pair of fools. "You all have been positioned into a killbox, and the marines intend to close you in here and converge on you...... Fight them on your own terms!" The snipers on the rooftops focused on them, as Elle yelled out to take them out. The dove for cover, and headed back inside while the pirates down in the square made their stand. Spreading out and making it clear that the marines weren't going to take them down without a fight.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 10, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[Enter the Wrecking Crew]

-Earlier; outside Soggy Bottoms Delight-

 “Come on lover boy, I’m going to show you a good time, all night long.” Faith states as she walked arm in arm with the older judge.  “All night? Not sure if my old heart can take that much excitement.” Hector muses as the two walked down the street. Faith licked her lips this could prove very… very entertaining, even if Scarlet sent her to gather information that didn’t mean she couldn’t mix some pleasure in with it. “You two, hold right there!” a Marine barks as two walked into the street, “Lougetown is on lockdown, marshal law is in effect.” The other states as a rifle is lowered,  “I know all about the lockdown Ensign.” Hector grumbles as he turned to the man. “Its’ the fucking Swinging Judge!” one yells as the weapon is dropped, “Excuse mu-my partner.” The first states as Lehas turned and walked up beside Hector, with a grin she leaned up against the judge and blew the two Marines a pair of kisses. 

“I-its Lehas Faith!” one stutters as a pistol is drawn, “Psychopath of the Dyre Pirates” the other states as he scrambled for his rifle.  “Those are mean things to say about a girl, almost brings a tear to my eyes.” “Lehas Faith, you are under arrest!”  “Put down your gun Marine.”, “Bu-but sir, we have orders to arrest Pirates on sight, and such dangerous targets are to be executed on sight.” The Marine adds with conviction as he pointed his pistol toward her,  “This is no Pirate, she is a guest of mine.” Hector barks, but the Marine doesn’t back down, “Sir”,  “Sir what? Or do you want me to use my unique skill to pass judgment on you two?” Hector asks, his eyes turning a sickly yellow, a steady hand lifts as a ring formed in his hand.

From it a lantern stars to form, “Si-sir?” is asked as the two start to back away,  “How about you, Ensign Moore? What about that poor girl back on Umerah?” Moore grunts taking a further step back, “Th-that girl was a Pirate.”  “Pirate?” is snickered as the lantern started to glow with a faint light,  “She wasn’t even a prostitute; just a poor teenager who found herself at the wrong place at the wrong time when you were drunk.” Hector bites back as he swung his lantern from side to side,  “Drunk and disorderly you raped and murdered in the name of the Marines.” a step is taken forward as a knife starts to form,  “Such a travesty, maybe a sentencing should be held.” is stated as a large knife is finally formed, “N-no need sir…” the Marine stutters as he waved his friend down, the lantern shatters as does the knife.  “Carry on then.”,  “My what a fun talent, maybe we can have some fun with that <3” ~

[With Kai, Sam and Zidane]    

Sam’s left eye started to softly twitch as the old man went on, was… he really singing? At a time like this, when Marines were on the hunt, and not the first inch of street was safe, Boko gave Sam the same curious glance that she was giving him. Neither cared who this old man was, or better yet thought he was. Pirate King the sky blue dress she was wearing. A slender hand snakes out and Boko agrees. It was time to put this fellow out of his misery for good, less he blow their cover. But it seemed that Oda was on the fool’s side as Zidane showed up with company, Manni was the first to make a move as she blew pass her captain.  “Is it her? It’s her, isn’t it? Hey, you are you my sister?!” the spitfire asks as she stormed into the alley. Boko shook his head, what was this about. It swirled about Sam like a chaotic stream, the fact the geezer was singing, this pink haired girl throwing around accusations and Zy building that Harem he always wanted… or was that Kai’s dream? 

Sam wasn’t able to concentrate, "Not quite as awkward as Sam in that dress is. Yo, Kai. Been a while. How'd you manage to tame this raging butch chick? Did she take a proper pounding without putting up a fight, or...?" her head swirled as Manni slammed a prosthetic foot in the old family jewels. As the would be prince of the seas fell to his knees the whole mess finally started to soak in as she caught the chip. It immediately caught Boko’s attention, not to mention it was from that slimy fox Doc Whiskey,  “….!?”,  “Wu-what did you SAY?!” Sam finally snaps too. Reality was a bitch, and she was about to be the queen. Awkward? Dress? Tame… TAME?! Proper pounding? Oh no he didn’t!! The alley suddenly turned a few degrees cooler; hell hath no fury and what not. 

Sam marches up to Zy as he propped against a wall, family jewels aching and probably cracked. An accusing finger fires up him.  “You like this dress?! Fine.” is snipped as she grabbed it just below her bust line. With a yank the fabric ribs at the seams and a moment later she is down to her panties as she spiked it and the bra she accidently ripped off as well off the ground,  “You can have it.” she hisses with venom as the boy prince’s face flushed red. Alexia gasped as she watched Sam storm off toward Kaiser almost in the buff, was all of Zidane’s friends insane? Manni watched with mild amusement as Zy, Alexia and the old man gawked at the young woman as she ripped the traveling bag off Kai’s arm. 

-SLAM!-

Zy’s face tilted to the side as she threw one of the high heels she was wearing at him, the heel catches him right between the eyes and he hits the ground rolling,  “BITCH!” he roars making Manni laugh as Alexia attempted to console the young Captain.  “Yep, he has to be gay.” Manni states as if she had an epiphany while Sam was getting dress.  “That has to be it; he is the only one that didn’t react to her more or less getting naked!” Manni reasons looking at Kai, who simply seemed to ignore the fact that Sam stripped in front of them. If only she, Manni, knew that Sam had threatened to roast his chestnuts over an open fire. The hotheaded Ex-Marine slumped up against the wall next to the girl, her eyes focused on her as Kai finally started to get over his own sensory overload.  “Sister?” she ponders as she looked Manni over, well they certainly had the same colored hair, but that on its own didn’t mean much. It was their lovable disposition that actually got Sam’s attention; Manni certainly had the Striffe mentality.  “My father was quite the whore after mom died, so it’s possible… Boko?” is asked as Kai went on about something or another.

 “What, do you think I kept a journal on every woman you dad put the screws to?”,  “Big bird can talk?” Manni asks wide eyed,  “Violent nature, snippy comments. If she isn’t related to you it’ll be a miracle and my name is Boko, not big bird.” Boko hissed his large eyes flaring,  “If you want to know for sure, I’d need a blood sample from both of you.” the large bird comments, his feathers clearly ruffled. Sam’s eyes cut to Kai as he covered his mouth to speak with Zy, clearly these two were cut from the same cloth,  “Just because you cover your mouth and whisper, that doesn’t mean I cannot hear you… so cut the pleasantries and foolishness. There are more pressing matters to deal with at the moment.” Sam interjected,  “Yes there is.” Boko states after the three realized that the Marines would have to be dealt with in some way or another. Sam cut the bird a curious glance,  “Let me see that chip, hold it up.” Sam had almost forgotten about it, holding her hand out, she opened it. The transparent red flashed a brilliant crimson as it Boko closed in on it.  “It’s a System Overwrite and Upgrade Protocol Chip.” he exclaims leaping into a flip as he changed into his pistol form… S.O.U.P. … right …. O.o’


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Drillman
East Blue
__________

Kane scratched his neck repeatedly as he moved himself through the streets of Loguetown. Before this, he had gotten himself disguised so he wouldn't be caught out by the Marines, but this 'suit' as it was called, was ridiculously uncomfortable. Everything was far too restrictive, and the collar and tie was far too restrictive for his taste. He hated it, and wanted this over and done with so he could go back to his usual outfit. Not feeling the sea wind on his bare chest just felt...

Weird. Unnatural, even. Men weren't made to be restricted by starchy outfits. They were made to be _free._

Placing his large dai nodachi on his shoulder, Kane scratched his hair idly. "Where could Tengu have gone?" He wondered to himself, before realizing something. He had no idea where he was. Having split apart from the group and from the main market area, Kane now found himself within a darker area of the town. There were still people, at least, but even to Kane, it was clear they were not of the same... variety. These guys were a lot dirtier, for example, and dressed in comparatively scraggly clothing.

"Hey, suit." A voice called out. Kane turned around. "Me?" He asked, frowning.

"Who do you think?" The voice moved out, revealing a large, chubby looking bald man wielding a club with nails clustered at the top. "Listen, I'll make things easy for ya. Either hand your money over, or I smash in your skull." He said, eyeing him up and down. 

Kane's eyebrows furrowed together. "Listen, who the he-" Kane stopped himself before he could finish. Saying that would have immediately given himself away, and even in the dark reaches of the... wherever he was, that could be dangerous. Instead, he grabbed his sword and removed the scabbard, pointing the tip of it's blade at the pirate. "Come get some then, if you think you're hard enough." Kane grinned, moving his other hand in a gesture for him to come forward.

The pirate complied, jumping forward with unexpected dexterity and agility, and brought his club down. On instinct, Kane moved his arm up, blocking the attack with his sword. "Not bad." The fat pirate said, a look of surprise forming on his face, and pressed down harder, bringing the club and the sword down onto the ground, trapping Kane's blade into the ground, before moving his head in for a headbutt. With great force, his skull collided with Kane, sending the blue haired pirate stumbling backwards slightly.

"Moron, I've got a hard head. It's going to take a lot more than that to take me down." Kane glared, blood pumping in his ears. Gripping his sword in both hands, Kane runs forward, before jumping up and bringing his blade down, slicing it against the pirate's club and barely chipping it as the thug moves to block it. Pulling his weapon out, Kane shoots his arm forward to lunge for his opponent's neck, but the pirate simply knocks it back down with his club before he could connect.

"Not too good at this swordfighting thing are ya?" The pirate smirked as Kane lashed out with a flurry of poorly executed slashes, each missing or getting blocked prematurely. Kane glared at his opponent through gritted teeth. He was right. He _wasn't_ very good with swords, and usually he would have used a drill move by now, but here... he couldn't afford to. It would drop too much attention, and moreover, Kane refused to have to resort to that against some fat pirate. "Fuck you." Kane swore.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 10, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue*​
*The Marines versus Team FYU*​

What in the hell was it with the crazy luck of Zidane K. Roberts? Maybe fate just liked to shine down on him and say, "HEY BITCH HERE'S SOME GOOD LUCK!" Zy wasn't sure where the rest of his crew was, or what they were doing, but they were each smart in their own individual right. If nothing else he had a crew of survivors. He was no mother hen. They would pull their weight and get the hell out of here just fine.

Now, here he was with some of the dress of a very attractive childhood friend. He held it in a loose grip while blushing a distinct shade of red. Alexia noticed, and through a silent hissy fit. She couldn't understand why he was always looking at girls like _that._ Why not just her? Wait, why do I even care who he looks at...? He's just a pirate... not my prince charming...

Zy didn't need a blood test to let him know that these two were related. His sore nuts were as good of a test as any. Popping his neck, the captain crossed his arms in a slouching manner as he listened to them all talk. Hanzo started pouting, the old shinobi disappointed at no longer having everyone's attention. He worked really hard on that song too...

When Kai brought him over to whisper Zy blinked and listened in. He then grinned. "No way, man. You should've joined _my_ crew." Thinking of Titan, queasiness nearly overtook him. "No, definitely not. Still... jinx or not Sam is a helluva fighter. You got lucky! You know, though.. in that area I'd say I'm pretty lucky myself." Zy finished thinking of Cyrus in the end. Sam ended their nonsense by bringing the boys back to reality. They needed to get the hell out of this alive.

Things seemed to go from strange to bizarre as Boko went on the fritz. Zy struck a pose and prepared himself for some good ol' fried chicken. What? He hadn't eaten properly all day! Instead it seemed as if the bird transformed into a new weapon. In the background music could be heard, or so it sounded...












"The...fuck...? Tell me I'm not the only one that heard that...?" Zy muttered under his breath as he peeked about cautiously.

Alexia's clothing was reduced as well, and the frazzled princess struggled to cover herself as she finally gathered her bearings. She needed to make herself properly known! She needed to show this new lady that she was Zy's one true love, and Manni too while she was at it! "Zy, introduce us!"

"SamAlexiaAlexiaSamAlexiaKaiKaiAlexia," Zy quickly rolled out before lazily tucking his arms behind his head. "Now then, about that plan..."

*Later that night...*

Zy sat in the warehouse plotting. He glanced over to Kai who also seemed to be lost in thought. Both of them were probably wondering the same thing. Would they make it out of this alive..? It reminded him of Little Wano all over again. Zy smirked and inched his sleeve up to remind him of the foolish thing they did in a drunken stupor. G.B. was tattooed on his arm. Glorious Bastards forever.

He pulled out some of his favorite rum and took a sip. Ahhh. That hit the spot. If he was going to die tomorrow he was going to die like a pirate. Surly and rowdy. 

Alexia paced back and forth nervously before testing her carpet. She needed to have a means to get the hell out of there as fast as possible. Her 'magic' carpet would surely do the trick. The girl left the boys to discuss their adventures together like pirates tended to do. They both exaggerated their tales, of course, but it seemed as if both had taken their own personal journeys through hell...

"I'm old but available," Hanzo randomly informed Alexia, inching close to her.

"Please go away," Alexia calmly and kindly instructed, her eyes unblinking.

Hanzo's head sank and he inched back into place.

*Chaos at the auction...*

Sam's plan went off flawlessly. Zy watched the chaos with a sly grin. Pirates rose to hurry about, rushing to handle their tasks. Daz wouldn't be getting the treasure so easily. Apparently it was being guarded.

Hearing Sam, Kai and Zy gave each other a nod. "I'm going for it."

"Got you covered too," Zy assured him.

Pirates turned and faced Kai, expecting him to make his move. Marines did the same, including Elle. No one was getting to the sweet spot without getting through her first. Not on his watch. Sam was taking care of their ranged enemies so he ducked and with a quick beam discharge at his feet shot off into the sky.

"_Bimu Bimu no_... BITCH GET THE FUCK OFF OF THE WAY!"

Yes. This was an actual technique. A linear but large beam shot straight downward with the front of the Bimu Bimu Ha having several smaller beams ready to scatter upon impact. The result was a sweeping blast the blew enemies back in several directions while also providing time for Kai to engage his enemies.

Brock Noro Noro beam caught Zy, and the captain launched into the sky with his seastone blade. About to chop the pirate in two a shot fired from Sam made him block it instinctively with his seastone shield. It blasted the marine captain off to the side which resulted in him glaring in the ex-psicom's direction. "You're in the way..."

Ghost landed behind Sam in a crouch, as did Sara the gunslinger, and the two immediately focused upon her.

Viper the pit viper Zoan stood in Kai's way as he drew a katana. He was ready to provide back up. Grinning, he hissed out, "I'm afraid you won't be touching that treasure, Kaisssser D. Drake..."

The distraction allowed for the now falling Zy to narrowly flip and avoid lunging marines with swords drawn. Slipping into a fighting stance that would make Dianna proud, Zy flew into a fierce combination of punches and kicks, each one accompanied with a beam that sent them flying back and bowling enemies over.

"Bimu Bimu no Whip!" Zy shouted as he swirled a leg in a quick circle, neon blue launching a wave of marines into flight.

Flipping afterwards, a hammer shaped beam slammed into a group of pirates approaching Kai from behind. "Bimu Bimu no Hammer!"

A marine shouted, *"They're working together! Get the cannons! Blast them to bits! FIRE!!!"*

Twisting, Zy shouted, "Bimu Bimu no... GUARDIAN!"

Four blue discs appeared in front of Zy that 'caught' the cannon balls... springing back... before relaunching them, this time towards the marines that fired them.

"WHAT THE FUCK?!" A marine wailed before the cannon balls blew them from their positions.












Zy spread his legs and his hands began glowing as he coolly said, "Bimu Bimu no... AXE!"

A sharp kick resulted in a far reaching Rankyaku like beam cut through waves of marines and pirates that went flying backwards. While they were reeling from that Zy relaxed in a stance as if he was having a shoot out and opened fire, a thin series of pew pew pew pew beams hitting with stinging force that easily K.O.'d lesser marines.

"Roberts...!!!!!!!!!!" Brock growled aloud as he chucked his shield like a boomerang.

Zy narrowly flipped over it only to be stomped by Brock dropping onto him out of nowhere, the marine's boot smashing Zy's back into the ground.

Zy coughed out blood as he realized the man had boots encased in sea stone now too. The exterior of his entire outfit of armor was made of sea stone. "Die!" Brock snapped as he stabbed downward only to be kicked off of him.

"Back off dude!" Manni shouted, before flying away. "DIDMYPARTGOTTAGOSEEYAZY!"

"Stop.. interfering...!!" Brock drew a gun, about to shoot Manni in the back of the head until a punch at incredible speeds sent him tumbling roughly backwards.












Zy's eyes were glowing neon blue and his clothing rapidly whipped about as wind blew off of mightily. "Yo, where in the fuck are you facing, mate...? I'm your opponent."

Brock leaped to slash Zy and growled as the youth flickered out of his attack range only to reappear a bit away skidding on a single foot. 

"You think you can escape me..?" Brock coldly muttered.

"I'm not planning on running," Zy calmly replied, fists balled. "You wanna be pissed about your son, fine. Let's settle it here and now."

Bludvein laughed hysterically as he watched. Darkness soon covered dozens of marines and pirates in a huge dome, and moments later they could be seen butchering each other while screaming at former comrades to look out.

"That's right! Run you miserable little maggots!" Bludvein screamed before cackling like a loon. He picked up the leg of a fallen marine and bit into it with a loud chomp. "Delicious!"

Seether ran through the ranks of marines chopping through them with relative ease. "They're getting all of the fun...! I'm going to go take the treasure!" 

On his way Seether paused at Heavy-Eater. He growled at the mini-giant, and the giant glared at him. "Move!" Heavy-Eater roared in return, and stomped so hard the cobblestone road broke with ease.

Hex finished tossing bombs and resorted to wrestling with enemies. Dino jumped to bite him and the vicious pirate slammed the Ooga Booga's dog down before angrily biting him clean in two. The dog looked crazed for a moment before it died, and Hex continued this. Soon everyone he bit started serving him.

Pebbles shrieked in horror at the violent freak's actions while Savannah laughed and swirled in the blood of the massacre of her crew dealt out. She then began singing... whatever her devil fruit was, it lead marines to her like pigs to the slaughter.

"I see," Bam Bam realized. "Touch... Sound... Taste..."

Bam Bam glanced in the direction of Seether, who of course had to be Smell or Sight. "Which one are you... Smell or Sight..."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 10, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown​*
*Continued post*​

Seether's blade glistened, and marines turned on each other, slaying allies. 

"Sight it is... but these aren't all original fruit abilities... they're broken down pieces of a single fruit lingering in others... being fed from a single source... it has to be... him." Bam Bam analyzed before facing Bludvein, who appeared to be the source of the chaos.

"Time to put an end to this madness." Using his own devil fruit, the Robo Robo fruit, Bam Bam slowly began transforming. It was time to show what kick started his career from an average slugging pirate to a top notch rookie...



"I'll show you all that you've crossed the line." A beam that wasn't quite from Zy blasted into the ranks, sending men flying while sending Bludvein flying through a wall. A large gun was aimed at them as he held it up.

A marine screamed, "I-IT'S HIM! IT'S REALLY HIM! THE ROBOT-MAN! BAM BAM "CLUBBA" STONERUBBLE!"


*Elsewhere in Loguetown...*

The Wrecking Crew didn't escape last night. It was probably quite the mistake as well. The crew ended up being forced to scatter. Now it was a battle to escape the island. They were closer to the docks and were thus able to see the writing on the wall. Hundreds of marine ships were closing in. This wasn't a battle.. this was a trap.

"Zy!" Jamal wailed as Hector slammed his chest to the ground with bone breaking force. "Handle the rest. I'll be going to assist everyone else."

Dewitt used rocket skates to try to flee but Hector easily caught him and knocked him unconscious with a flick of a finger. Dewitt's face smashed into a wall, skull breaking.

"You scum aren't going anywhere," Hector snapped as he scooped Jamal and Dewitt up.

"Shoulda left, shoulda left.. why didn't I listen to him..?" Koaj wondered aloud, panting. She slipped into a marine's uniform and silently apologized to the rest of the crew as she boarded a ship. She was getting the fuck out of there. Now.

Rebecca was fighting bravely but Bazoo managed to convince her to slip away. The ship could fly, which was the only reason why they got the hell out of there in one piece. It took an incredible amount of damage but it still allowed for them to escape.

Havok used some fishman martial artists to send marines flying as he made his way through Loguetown searching for Veronica. Sasha, the girl who momentarily ran into him, assured her that he'd keep her safe. As usual chivalry ran strong in the fisherman. 

"He's around here somewhere, trust me! I'll keep you safe until then!" Havok promised her. 

Kane and Tengu ended up being separated, though they were close to one another originally. Tengu had to slip off on another pirate's ship for now, one fleeing for the Grand Line. He couldn't see but his sight perhaps was an even more valuable tool for giving him the realization that he needed to get the fuck out of there as soon as possible.

"Wait! We're not leaving without my sister!" Rebecca snapped at Bazoo.

"Oh no.." Bazoo whispered as he shook and stared at the ship approaching Loguetown.

"What now?" Rebecca snapped as she hugged Cyrus' sword protectively. It was as if she imagined it would magically defend her from harm... well, you never knew with him...

"It's Lonestar.. they're a special marine task force..."

Mack A. Felli



Bigg E. Smalls 



Richard "Richie Rich" Ross 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Young Beli

*Spoiler*: __ 








Pass D. Mic



Nicole Minnie Naj


​
"...shit just got real."


----------



## InfIchi (May 10, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers- North Blue

"Shiiiiiit...." Joseph leaps over a cart and rushes outside of the small town. "Finally!" He shouts, "God it took forever to get out of there... I swear, Marines are getting more and more uppity." Joseph shakes his head and turns his attention onto the group of marines coming for him. "Now I can fight you seriously." Joseph felt conviction now, he had to be careful and aim smart in the city, but outside, he could go as wild as he wanted. "There's no surviving for you guys if you come at me, I want you to know that." 

the marines all aim their rifles at Joseph, "If we don't bring you in, there will be no surviving for us anyways!" Joseph blinked a bit, "Eh? Really? that's sad." He shook his head. "Man, no one should live with that fear over their heads." and with that Joseph fired a cannonball into the group of marines. "I'm sorry, But i can't be captured." BANG! The sound echoed in Joseph's ears as he felt something cold, yet warm in his right shoulder. "Eh?" He looked down at his shoulder, a small stream of blood pouring out of it. 

"Huh... you actually shot me." Joseph was in a state of physical shock, the pain from the bullet numbing him to a certain extent. "You know i heard all of you were bad shots but... nnngh... ow ow ow." Joseph gripped his shoulder, dropping to his knees "Nnngh... Why... Why do i feel so dizzy..." He thought to himself. "Alright good job Shoko!" One of the marines shouts, "It's no problem." A young marine wearing goggles and a backwards cap walks up towards Joseph, spitting some gum out on the snowy ground. 

"Sea stone round that fractures on impact. Designed to leave a sliver of seastone in the wound." Shoko stood over Joseph and looked down at him, "You'll be fine, the sliver will be removed soon as we get you in cuffs." Joseph nodded, "Yeah seems reasonable... would want to feel like this all the time... thanks for bein so considerate." Joseph's vision was blurring, he could barely make out what the guy looked like... "Man... having seastone inside of you sucks..."


----------



## kluang (May 10, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*


"Explosive Punch!!!" shout Bombera as he splatter a zombie head and quickly spins around and deliver an explosive roundhouse kick to a zombie behind him. "Ground Zero!!!" He smashes the floor with his fist and shatter and rumble the area around him, before the ground explode and kills the zombies that near him.

"Hah. Come on you bastards!!!!" shout Bombera to the rest of the horde. Meanwhile 1-I is moving swiftly around the mall, stabbing and decapitating zombies, gracefully.

"Its like ballet." and he moves towards the Marine Jumper and deliver a flurry of blows. "Blade Waltz!!!!" shout 1-I and he dances around the Jumper and deliver successive strikes and shred him to pieces. He gracefully lands and dashes forward towards the Horde.

A few hours later

"Damn that was a drag...." mumbles Bombera as he walk away from a pile of smoking, burning zombies that he kill. "Finish my part." says 1-I who sips a cup of tea while squatting on his pile of zombies.

"How many?"

"Fifty."

"Hah. I win. Fifty one."

"Lies."

"Love, to chat bloke, but we better find  that nurse."

"You mean doctor."

"No. Nurse. As a gentleman, I prefer the company of females. No offense."

"Non taken."

"And we should fine our two beloved crew member. The beautiful Teri and our magnificent beautiful Captain Kagami."

"What?"

"I'm just saying our captain is a beautiful woman."

"She's not a woman. She's godzilla with boobs."


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2013)

*At the Auction House...*

Barkly took his seat next to several members of his crew. _"Don't worry boss. We'll get back everything that curly haired wench took from ya when we sell what these bums got for auction. Double the price."_ One of his men said as they patted him on the shoulder. 

"Aye, double the price." Barkly stroked his beard and leaned back as the auction was about to begin. 

Sasha peered around a corner, just outside the main square where the auction was taking place. "Crap. These guys really cover their basis. Then again, it's not too much of a surprise the town would beef up security for an event clearly attended by pirates." Sasha threw her hand bag full of winnings over her shoulder. "Whatever, I've got this much already. I don't need to risk it all by stealing some overpriced junk anyway." 

She was about to make her way to the shore when several blasts erupted from the square. "What? Gunshots already?!" The guards converged in to confront the culprits, leaving ample room to enter the square. Sasha's looked around, trying to make out a safe path to the table of artifacts and other valuables. She took a few steps into the crowd, but was quickly knocked down when one of the many panicking civilians ran into her, sending her bag flying. "My money!" The bag slid several feet away, but was immediately kicked by another civilian towards the center of the crowd. "No! No no no no no!" Sasha crawled around beneath the crowd, trying to find where the bag landed. 

She hadn't even noticed the marines leap out to confront the pirates at the auction. She heard several voices shouting something about joining their crew, then facing the marines or something. It didn't matter. She needed that bag. "My money. My money..." 

One of the marines caught sight of the bag laying next to the auction table. "What the..." He picked it up and opened it to find several million beli. "Wait, sir, that's mine!" Sasha was still on her knees, and crawled over to the marine, who looked down at her with a confounded expression. "I...lost it, you see." She smiled pleasantly as she looked down at his shoes. "Oh, you've got a smudge. I can probably get that out for you. Tell you what, how about I shine your shoes in exchange for the bag?"

*"Wait a second...that girl..."* Another marine dashed over. "Huh?" The first man turned around. *"I'd recognize her anywhere. That's Sasha Noire, a traitor to the marines!"* "What?" Sasha quickly plucked the bag from the man's arms and made a run for it. *"W-Wait!"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[Chaos in Lougetown]

-Psicom; Seek and Destroy-










​
* ?Commence Operation Lougetown Purge? *

As chaos reigned amongst the Pirates and civilians at the town?s center, the covert Black Ops operation ?Purge? was underway. Scores of Psicom agents began to systematically sweep the city for any signs of Pirate activity, breaking in the doors of homes rounding Pirate and hapless civilian alike. In a matter of moments the city is reduced to a swirling maelstrom of chaos and bloodshed. On orders from Sparkplug the elite groups of killers begin to work their way around the city, not knowing that their leader had turned Pirate, only the few loyalist knew, and they were helping him rig the Marine base to Explode.  

?Sir!? an agent yells running up to a superior. The officer, clearly a woman from her curves, turns to the man. ?Report.? She barks holstering her pistol. The man salutes, ?Ma?am!? he shouts, standing at attention he only continues his report after the woman returns the salute. Such a trifling tradition, ?Well?? is asked as she dropped her arm, ?Ma?am! A building, west of here, that was thought to be abandoned is showing signs of? activity.? is stated. The woman?s dark blue eyes cut to the direction mentioned. ?Round up a five-man cell, then meet me there.? She orders, ?Sir!?  the man replies with a salute as he turned to leave. ?Ensign, aren?t you forgetting something?? she asks ?Sir?? he asks turning back, ?The location of the building maybe?? she asks, annoyance settling across her features. ?Apologies ma?am!? he grumbles embarrassed over his oversight.

-Later-

The woman, using hand signals, moves her men into the most opportune locations, just in case shit hit the fan. When all bodies were in place, she signaled for the ensign to open the door. Nervously he complied as his shaking hand wrapping around the doorknob, ?Ensign?? is hoarsely whispered. The man cut his superior a glance, ?Sir?? he asks as the scowl that crossed the woman?s face deepened. ?We?re Psicom, empty houses don?t scare us.? Is bitten. The man gulped but steeled his nerves. A soft click is just audible, an then the door is then slowly opened. The agents stand ready as light flooded the darkness, nothing happens. 

-*ZZzzzZZzzzZZzzzZZ*-​
A loud snoring can be heard coming from within, the woman blinks? ?Homeless?? she asks, but the look on the Ensign?s face told a far different story. Sweat forming on his brow he slowly closed the door too, ?No Sir, it?s much worse than trash, it?s the King Pirates.? He replies. ?What?!? is quietly exclaimed as the woman made her way to the door. Pushing it open she peeks in, sure enough in a large dog pile in the center of the room was the king Pirates. On the bottom floor was Henry O?Hare himself, with every breath he took, the large pile heaved and swayed. Atop his stomach was the Knight of the group Justina McCloud. Drool clung to the side of her mouth as she snored just out of sync with Henry. Across Henry?s chest the Bishop Samuel Haggar, he was facedown, ass toward the door. His foot swayed with the rocking of Henry?s chest. Using the other three as beds, the Rook and Queen lay across the top of the mess. Rook Eonis Erskine hugged the older woman, Rianna like a surrogate mother. If it wasn?t for the strange sleeping posture the Highland Clansmen took, the scene may almost be peaceful. 

?Ma?am?? the ensign asks, the woman brings a thumb to her mouth and bites her nail. ?Sir?!? is asked which snapped the woman too. ?It?s too dangerous to storm in, they are a tough crew.? She curses as she looked to the man, ?Grenade?? he asks. ?Several.? Is the reply, both pull two pins with their teeth, pushing the door open with a foot they release the leavers rolling the explosives into the room before closing the door and diving away, the resulting explosion rocks the small one story house. ?Y-you think we got them??

 ?Whit ?n? th? bludy hell?!?​
?Nope? she replied as the smoke billowing form the fractured door halts. ?Scatter!? she orders just as a hail of bullets rained from within. Psicom agents shoot in different directions as the house goes silent before an entire wall collapses, Henry ?King? O?Hare with spit in his eye stood bloody and cut. Psicom; several of the present Psicom agents surround him, rifles drawn. ?We are in need of assistance.? The woman officer whispers into a small Den, ?What is the nature of the emergency Lt.?? a voice replies, ?We?ve encountered the King Pirates.? Is the reply to which the snails face grows grim, ?Reinforcements are in route.?  ?Ye b? not thinkin? right wakin? meh and mah crew.? the large man growls as he pulled the large claymore from his back. The action causes the Marines to open fire, but the large blade slams down in front of the pirate smashing the lethal shots.  ?Impact SLICER!? the large man howls ripping the blade from the ground, a blue hue covers it and him as he tosses it. The blade picks up such speed that it sounds like a buzz saw just feet from his opened fingers. Psicom scrambles as the large blade cleaves a two story business clean in two. 

With Henry distracted, two of the other Psciom agents enter the home, hoping to find bodies all they get, however, is burned floorboards and a small girl standing at the entrance to the kitchen, over her shoulder was a very large war hammer that literally dwarfed her. ?It?s the Rook, Eonis.? One of the agents states,  ?Thit wasn?t nice.? she scolded in typical pre-teen fashion. ?Freeze!? is then shouted with them lifting their weapons, but the girl only hefts that weapon from her shoulders,  ?Impact Crater.? is giggled while that hammer fell. A blue light flushed off it as it impacted the floor. The entire complex shook violently as the floor gave way sending the Marines to an untimely end in the basement below. 

-Outside- 

?Dammit, where is those reinforcements?? the lady Marine asks while watching her men, in vein, try to fight Henry off. The large brute laughed heartily as he bashed their skulls together.  ?B?ah mistak? t? wak? us like thit.? the woman froze, turning she comes face to face with Justina. ?Th-the Knight.? Is gasped,  ?Aye, ?n? thit b? wan he?lluvah wakeup call lassie.? is replied the woman picking at her ear with her pinky. ?Back off woman, and you?ll face a merciful trial, a whole platoon is heading this way.? The woman barks,  ?Oh, is thit sooo, guess thit means moar fun fer us.? McCloud states, a devilish grin set about her face. The Lt. Screams as that Morning Star comes down on her head. 

-Approaching the King Pirates-

?Halt, who goes there?? Lt. Commander Lucas hollers as a shadow cut across the street. A pair step out, a tall thin man and a blonde woman. ?It?s the Rook and Queen!? is hollered as weapons are drawn. Rianna smiled sweetly as Samuel stepped between them. ?Careful now.? Lucas relays as he held a hand up. But before the team could start to make a move a large three story house started to move in the background, the whole platoon collectively gasped as they watched that small blonde woman pull the house off its very foundation. In their attempt to flee they only stumble over each other as she threw it toward them ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 11, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Interlopers; Scramble for the Box]

Sam squeezed the trigger, on the floor a Pirate self-righteous enough to go for the box is downed; the wily pink haired sniper wasn?t playing favorites. She killed Marine and Pirate alike.  ?Sorry kid? Sam sighs her scope falling on Elle, she hated having to kill an old friend, but the times were what they were and Elle was now an enemy. Her thin finger falls from the trigger guard to the trigger itself as the Marine carved a warpath through Pirates that were attempting to make their way to the Relic. But as it comes to a rest on the polished surface of the crescent trigger gunfire from above opens, cursing Sam rolls to the side as Phantom and Sara land in close proximity to the Ex-Psicom officer.  ?Wonderful? Sam grunt popping form the knee she?d taken in the initial evasion.  ?Samantha D. Striffe, you?re under arrest.? Sara states holding both her guns on Sam?s chest.  ?If you?re trying to be kinky, you need more practice. Otherwise, you better be willing to use those.? Sam warns holding the sniper rifle to the side. 

 ?So, are you saying that you?re refusing to come along quietly??,  ?I don?t do many things quietly.? is the reply.  ?Pity.? Sara sighs just as a blade tore through Sam?s chest; the woman shakes her body freezing with pain.  ?One down, two to go.? Viper states with a grin as he rematerialized.  ?I didn?t know there were three of you.? is stated as Sam?s saber comes to a rest on Phantom?s collar bone. The Inviso-man yelps catching the reflection of his own eyes in the weapon?s blade.  ?H-how?!? he asks as the Sam he stabbed faded into a red mist.  ?Crimson Step.? is the reply, which is when Phantom noticed the blood red steam that wafted off of Sam?s body.  ?So, it?s true.? is growled as he dared not move,  ?That still doesn?t explain how you avoided me, I don?t make a sound, can?t be seen or felt? HOW!? he demands.

Sam grinned as she traced a finger across the man?s face with her free hand.  ?You answered your own question.? she replies, her tone suddenly sweeter. Phantom tilted his head as she let him go,  ?Wu-what do you mean?? he again demands taking place next to Sara. Sam rolled her eyes, this guy was far more dense that Zidane and by her standards that was saying a lot. He may even be on Kai?s level of block-headedness.  ?The lack of sound, your ability even hampered the background noise, distorted it so I knew something was up.? she states flipping the sabre to its pistol mode, slowly walking she winked at the man,  ?You?re kinda cute, why don?t we have some fun instead of fighting?? Sam asks, a pop is heard as she started to unbutton the holster that clung to her chest. 

Phantom flushed red as she traced a finger across his jawline, softly pulling him toward her,  ?Phantom, you idiot, don?t start thinking with the wrong head!? Sara orders, but it was far too late. Phantom was snared by his own lust.  ?This is going to hurt?? Manni chuckled from a distance as she watched her half-sister work.

-BING!-

Phantom started to froth at the mouth as Sam forced her knee into his groin with all the power she could muster;  ?? =?[? the marine assassin couldn?t even muster a scream, his eyes simply roll to the back of his head as he falls into unconsciousness. Manni cringed, that even made her hurt, the pink haired girl could only shake her head as she slunk behind a chimney.  ?Let me guess?,  ?Yeah, I call that one the ball breaker.? Sam interrupts with a playful wink.  ?Now with him out of the picture, this can be a fair fight.? Sam states pulling her pistol up.  ?I hope you know I?m a master at close range gun fighting.? Sara warns to which Sam grins,  ?Close range, don?t blame me when you get hurt little girl.? Sara sneers at the comment, pulling both pistols up she charges in both barrels firing.  Sam weaves through the gun fire; aim dodging while to two quickly closed the distance between themselves. Sara is quick to act shoving the barrel of the left gun in Sam?s face which Sam deflects with the palm of her left hand.

Having two guns, Sara pulls the other gun toward Sam, but a nimble arm wraps around Sara?s. A round is fired that misses Sam?s feet as the Ex-Marine spins the young hotshot off her. It was now her turn to counter. The Blazefire pistol levels on Sara who eyes go wide as Sam squeezes the trigger. She barely had time to do anything as she dove into the attack pushing Sam?s weapon to the left of her head. Sara grunts in pain, her eardrum threatening to burst form the percussive blast. Another shot echoes, now it was Sam?s time to cringe as she is forced to deflect in a similar manner as Sara did. Both recoil from knees to the gut only to throw a jab with the butt of their pistols that rebound off the other weapon. A sneer crosses Sara?s face as she pulled the trigger of her other gun, she was taking full advantage of having two guns Vs Sam?s single weapon. The bullet grazes Sam?s right arm as she switches to her left with her weapon. 

The bit of aiming spike cuts into Sara?s thigh, both had now drawn blood as they went into a flurry of swings and gun shots. Around the fight Marine and Pirate alike suffered as they took the stray shots that Sam or Sara deflected, wounds that ranged from flesh wounds to fatal shots to the head or body. With a final set of attacks the two lock their pistols together as Sam catches Sara?s other wrist as bullets dug onto the ceiling and floor. The two immediately go for a kick, and their legs dance around until Sara is able to pin Sam?s foot to the floor,  ?Gotcha bitch.? Sara huffs,  ?Really, I learned this one from Kai!? she hollers slamming her head into Sara?s. The Marine immediately breaks from Sam landing a foot or so away.  ?Not bad, for a traitor. But it seems that I?m just a little better.? Sara states holing one of Sam?s collapsible swords up,  ?You?re supposed to be so fast, yet you didn?t see me steal from you.? is triumphantly stated as the sword is dropped. 

 ?Not bad in your own right, but a word of advice.? Sam states holding a hand up, opening it five buttons are seen in her palm,  ?A bra might be good idea next time.? Sara?s face flushes red as Sam dropped the buttons, when? How? Dropping her pistols she quickly covers herself as Sam makes the final move of the fight. The barrel of her pistol is pressed flush against Sara?s head and the hammer pulled.  ?The way I see it is, you have very limited options.?,  ?And those would be?? Sara asks while trying her best to keep herself covered.  ?You can continue to fight and I?ll put a bullet in your brain pan.? she states,  ?Or??,  ?You can join up with Kaiser and myself, either way you?ll probably die, as Psicom doesn?t take this type of loss lightly against a high level target if you stay with them. If you help us you have a chance of being killed as well? Sam states playing with the uniform Sara wore. 

 ?They?ll make an example out of you.?,  ?What if I lie and run?? Sara asks,  ?Up to you really, the Marines may go easy on you, either way don?t get in my way again.? Sam barks,  ?Fine, let me go then.? Sam grunts pushing her off. Sara cuts her glance and fastens her shirt together with a single had as she knelt to pick up a pistol. She followed Sam?s glare, but instead of re-engaging Sara walks off allowing Sam to go back to covering the Relic, which by now was being surrounded. Boko shifts back to Sniper rifle form a well-placed round puts another Marine trying to rope the box up down.  ?Drop the packages Manni.? Sam shouts into her head piece. 

In the distance Manni?s head pops up from behind a chimney, a grin flashes over her face, it was time for the big fireworks eh?  Pulling a plunger into view she press it causing several more bombs to go off at preset Marine hot boxes blowing more than three dozen Marines on their asses, killing over half as well.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 11, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]


[Chaos at the auction house]

Kai VS Viper VS....

"I'm afraid you won't be touching that treasure, Kaisssser D. Drake..."

He didn't have time for this, he had cover but this was one of them moments a bullet, stray or aimed, could hit you in the ass at any time in the middle of this chaos. That wasn't even counting the odds a laser or a giant chicken could hit you, or another lame ass devil fruit that isn't the Kane Kane no Mi. He couldn't afford to take too long fighting some random fodder right here in the middle of a battlefield. 

What made it bad though, he clearly was in a hybrid form of a reptile Zoan DF but what annoyed Kai was the weapon. What was it with all these pussies that couldn't go hand to hand with a real OG?

"Iron Fist!" He turned both his fists into the metal, specifically the skin on both hands, and went in to close the distance. He wasn't foolish enough to charge head first, even his steel mitts wouldn't do much against a proper slash with a katana. For that reason Kai grabbed a random cowering marine from under the chairs he was hiding after realizing he had been a bit too overzealous by charging in like that when things got heated.  He took him by the back of his neck and tossed him at Viper like a oversized fleshy shuriken. 

Viper was far more brutal in handling the surprise than Kai was expecting, but it would work just as well.....If not better.Viper ran his sword straight through the poor marine, made a move to swing him off his blade again. Kai made the most of it though, as he came in from the side and sacked him like Viper was holding the ball and Kai's initials were L.T. He wanted to turn this into a ground fight, the zoan lost his grip on his sword that remained stuck in the fodder marine while Kai was grappling him and went for the neck.

The zoan proved to be slippery and elusive though, his neck lenghtening and wiggling free so that  set of poisonous fangs could try to sink into Kai.

CRACK!

Kai saw it coming though, pressing his palm into mouth that was trying to get to first base with him. In this game of Rock Paper Scissor variant dubbed:  Iron Fist beats Snake Fang, Kai was the victor in the first round. Before there was a flag on the play. The offense was holding, as a something slithered around his neck and before he knew he was pulled back and tossed away from Viper. He had used his tail to give himself some space and time to recover, while his hold Kai's neck was extended to his torso as well and he just went to try crush him.

Not far from this scene, Daz recovered from that collision through that solid oak door courtesy of Elle He couldn't believe his luck when he saw the struggling Kai right in front of him. He had been giving a series of challenges by his sponsor on top of the immediate tasks he would be given, like investigating this rumor. Kaiser's head was among the items he was to present, should he apply for his title. He could get major brownie points by taking both that head and the sword with him to his sponsor. 

He slipped out of his torn clothes and ripped up the mask he had been wearing. Where he originally looked like a dark skinned bald headed security agent, a perfect imitation of the officer's identity he had stolen for this task, he now revealed his "true" self. 



He grabbed his guns and pumped himself up, he had been waiting for progress for so long. He couldn't screw this up, best be careful and go up close and use the element of surprise. Sticking to his strengths. " I got your back, matey!" He yelled out, in his best piratey voice. He came up to the wrestling pair of Kai and Viper, made it appear as if he was going to empty his clips into Viper from up close. He intended to make his move at the last second, shooting at both of them at point blank range but it never got to that.

"Thanks, fanboy!" Kai grunted, the breath was being squeezed out of him so he focused all his might into reaching out to......

CHOMP

Bite down on both pistols that were right in front of his face, leaving Daz stunned and holding a pair of handles that were of little more use outside of serving as paperweights on his desk from now on. 

Kai was conservative with his resources, why waste processed materials on a move like this when he could use a convenient snack for it? He quickly chewed and gulped. He gave it a few second before he brought it up again and spat out on Viper. 

Bits of hot metal sprayed and sizzled on Viper's scaley torso, he yelped out in pain and loosened his grip enough for Kai to slip free. He had only seconds to spare before Daz's talons  swiped straight through the air that just been vacated by Kai. The master thief had recovered and in anger had decided to rely on his DF powers to lash out. Kai was getting hot and heavy with some Paramecia on Zoan/Zoan action.

Kai was quick on the up take though, this guy was an enemy as well. Round two was going to be a 1VS1VS1.

"Eh?" The way they were positioned, Kai was the only one that saw it coming and grabbed a deadbody of the floor and used it to shield himself. Daz was only able to turn his head and saw a white sea carrying a bunch of pirates,coming right at them.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 12, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*A Zidane, Brock, and Bludvein sandwich​*
The sounds of screaming battle cries, clashing blades, firing guns, and superhuman abilities being used faded into the background until all he could hear was his own heart beat and the panting of his breath. Time slowed to countable seconds that were now slow and obvious moments. His diamond cane, courtesy of the best blacksmith in East Blue, clashed with Brock's sea stone blade.

"That technique harms you," Brock informed Zy as he kept the pressure on. "Today is the day I avenge my son!"

"Sorry mate but accidents fuckin' happen! Can'tcha be a good father and grieve quietly!?" Zy snapped back as he deflected a series of intricate slashes he'd be unable to react to if it not for his sparring sessions with Tengu and Cyrus.

Brock noticed. Zy's newly discovered speed enhancement and fancy cane-work was the obvious signs he'd be taking his growth seriously. Noro Noro kept Zy on edge nonetheless, and both men knew that if a single beam of the DF touched the agile pirate it'd be over.

"Shut up! You little shit! You're a fucking outlaw with no morals! How dare you speak to me as if you understand justice?!" Brock barked as he nearly bashed Zy with his shield, but the sprinting pirate ducked it and rolled backwards rapidly.

"Oh yeah! This is really fuckin' justice, ain't it?!" Zy screamed back, before laughing. "Look around you asshole! How many civilians are dying due to your _justice_!"

"A necessary evil," Brock coldly snapped as his Noro Noro managed to catch Zidane's cane wielding arm. 

"Bimu Bimu no STAMP!" Zy shouted as he rolled into a flip that ended with a flat beam smashing onto the eagerly charging captain.

Tanking it with his shield Brock managed to close into the space where Zy was and stab him through the stomach, seastone blade piercing from the pirate's back. "I'm going to skin you alive."












"Been there... done that... haven't we...? At least mix it up a little..." Zy weakly managed to joke with his eyelids heavily shutting. A split second he lifted his foot in an attempt to kick himself off only to be elbowed in the face by the seastone gauntlet.

"Die!" Brock coldly answered as he lifted a fist to punch Zy square in the defeated mug. He blinked in shock as Zy's extreme tenacity reared it's hideous face again. The pirate's forehead smacked against Brock's fist and pushed off of with all of the pirate's might. It was enough to dislodge the blade and send the injured Zy tumbling.

"Why does he resist...? Why can't I kill this little shit?!" Brock furiously wondered. He had the opportunity to a few times now, and chose instead to torture the child. It dawned on him that perhaps killing the boy would leave nothing to him but his grief... his misery would cease to have a proper outlet to vent. The marine captain glanced around at the chaos all around him. People were indeed dying everywhere. 

Melvin's face flashed in his head, and Brock let out an intense battle cry. His pain enveloped his reason and abolished it, leaving only molten hot rage in the place that blotted his good sense. 

Zy, also, realized he'd been holding back. Perhaps it was guilt? Perhaps it was the realization of how brutal and bloody his path was? Either way Zy's expression hardened. The young man was clearly finished fucking around. The power of another Bimu Bimu Ha was constructed and absorbed, Zy's muscles bulging for a split second.

"x 3..."

Brock slashed cleanly missed as Zy appeared behind him, skidding. "Ch'!"

He sent Noro Noro beams behind him in an attempt to catch Zy but the pirate was already on the move. A combination of shield swings, blade slashes, and Noro Noro beams were continually avoided by a rapidly moving Zy who flickered here, there, and seemingly everywhere. In frustration Brock shouted, "Damn it!"

"Bimu Bimu Drill!" Zy shouted as a swirling beam pierced one of the small openings on the captain's armor.

"You can't keep this up!" Brock roared.

"Mind if I cut in?" Bludvein asked while darkness shrouded Zy and Brock, or so he thought. Bludvein laughed insanely he swept his confusion onto a wall before springing over it with comedic nimbleness. Brock stared, and was immediately locked in a trance the moment he spotted it.

"Guawhahahaha! I've got a captain under my command now!" Bludvein shouted while laughing insanely. "Go forth and conquer my favorite peon!"

Zy watched with an arched 'brow as Brock charged forward to slaughter pleading marines. Marines were killing marines all over the place, and Zy realized it had to be Bludvein's doing as well. Welp, it was time to settle it. A beam smacked Brock's head automatically knocking him senseless. After tumbling backwards a wincing Brock collided into a wall. The captain's back popped off and he dropped onto his knees before sluggishly opening his eyes to view the blurry image of a slashed up battlefield. Horror settled in when he realized he was the one that killed dozens of men...

"Hah! So you're helping marines now?! You sneaky little shit!" Bludvein yelled.

"Fuck the marines! It's not about them! You're the piece of shit, man! _Is loyalty such a little thing to you_..?!" Zy snapped with his rage rapidly increasing.

"Uh, yeah?" Bludvein replied, before laughing insanely, a palm to his face. "What in the fuck do I care about loyalty, Mister Zidane~! A future Yonkou has no need for that!" Bludvein crowed.

"..." Zy didn't know what was worse. This man's ideology or how batshit insane he was. _Yonkou...? Not on my watch._ He coldly mumbled, "Bimu Bimu no..."

"Eh? Wut? Wut buddy? Wut you want...?" 

"REEZAA SPEAR!" Zy snapped as a streaking beam soon disappeared from viewable sight before piercing Bludvein's chest and heart before fading.

"GNGH!" Bludvein's back hit the ground as he 'died'. Bludvein had more than enough time to confuse the injury, though... making it fix itself slowly... until thumping to life again. Bludvein wickedly grinned as he said without moving, "You mad, Roberts...? Loyalty is shit. Perhaps that's why your family never took the precious throne you're so obsessed with~"

"..." Zy powered up to Ansatsuken x 2. Disappearing with a sudden charge, he appeared in Bludvein's face... and fired a Bimu Bimu Ha at point-blank range.

"I've had enough of your beams..." Bludvein said with a grin as he 'confused' the beam, making it smack back into Zy's face instead. The young pirate rapidly flew backwards in a quick series of spirals before crashing hard onto his feet.

"You've crossed the line!" Bam Bam announced, aiming a massive gun before firing a beam like shot from it that exploded against Bludvein.

"Oh shit!" Bludvein blurted before he tumbled away with several bounces. Any injuries sustained rapidly 'healed' as he sat on his ass panting and laughing. "Calm down! Let's enjoy this a little more, shall we?!"

"Zidane Roberts... shall we work together?" Bam Bam requested.

Zy glanced in his direction, and then shrugged. "Hm? I don't give a darn. He's getting his ass kicked either way."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 12, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown​*
*Zidane's Limit Break( continued post )​*
"You're finished!" Bam Bam declared as he fired a larger shot. Bludvein merely sat and grinned wickedly when Pebbles jumped in the way.

"PEBBLES, NO!" Bam Bam's slightly robotic voice yelled.

"..." Zy's back was smoking from Bam Bam's shot, though a Bimu Bimu shield protected him and Pebbles from the majority if the blast.

"Guwahahaha!" Bludvein laughed and watched Pebbles leap forward to attack Zy mercilessly. The blonde woman's sword repeatedly attempted to cut Zy and failed each time until a harsh punch sent the woman springing off of her ass to bounce into a wall. The woman crumpled to her hands and knees and then crawled obediently to Bludvein's side to rub his thigh sensually. She climbed up him and kissed Bludvein as if the twisted bastard was the ultimate lover.

"You monster... You _sick_ monster!" Bam Bam tensely whispered before grunting and stumbling from several cannons exploding against his giant robotic back. Being forced to watch his beloved touch this scum in ways she shouldn't took the fight right out of him. It was as if she had been mentally kidnapped.

"Focus," Zy snapped as he punched Pebbles across the face, K.O.ing her. "Ain' nobody got time for that romantic bullshit!"

Bam Bam's head bowed, and the mighty robotic titan smiled, before regaining his composure and opening fire.

Zy's attention went to searching for Sam and Kai, but that was the least of their problems for now. Off in the distance an angry adversary from the past rose. He almost appeared as large as Loguetown itself, and his arrival made Bam Bam frown while Bludvein laughed insanely.


_Titan..._














*"ZIDANE ROBERTS, SHOW YOURSELF!"* Titan's booming voice seemed to echo endlessly. In his true form now, he was ready to settle things with the plucky bastard.

"Shit! It's Titan! Bazoo screamed and attempted to adjust Palace 2.0 out of the way.

Rebecca watched with her cloak billowing from the wind. Her eyes shut, flashing back to her miserable past. Swallowing hard, the girl took a few steps forward.

"Rebecca?! What are you doing?!!" Bazoo shouted at the sight of the girl.

"I've caused you all enough trouble, I won't be at fault for the ruin of this new ship too. Take care of Manni." Rebecca instructed with a faint smile, and took off into a wild dash that ended with her jumping into a free fall from high in the air.

"Cyrus' blade..." Rebecca whispered as she flew into a nose dive at the massive tyrant. Twisting slowly, she picked up speed while falling, and eventually that Sword of Hattanzo glowed a beautiful hue. Shutting her eyes, she blinked back the tears that surfaced. 

_Cyrus...

I love you._

"Die you son of bitch!" Rebecca shrieked as she slashed with incredible force, her courage shining. Several cuts chopped into Titan's enormous body, but so large was the tyrant that it did little to nothing to him. A massive tendril swatted Rebecca with incredible force sending her twinkling into the distance with several broken bones. Despite losing consciousness the girl gripped Cyrus' Blade, refusing to let it slip from her grasp as everything went black.

"Pirates!" Hector blurted before emerging on a rooftop, marine coat flapping in the breeze. Titan was on one side, and Hector was on the other.

"What in the bloody hell... we're doomed..." Bam Bam concluded as he scooped Pebbles up while Heavy-Eater stomped back to back with him.

"I guess I'm up," Zy muttered as he swung himself onto a beam disc. "KAI, SAM! I'VE GOT AN OLD SCORE TO SETTLE! BE BACK!"

Water bullets the size of buses slammed into Loguetown buildings, destroying some and merely flooding others. Zy shot straight for Titan as he prepared his final attack. Zy's hands rolled in a circle, shining brilliantly as he flew forward on the glowing disc. The chances of reenacting Cyrus' powerful attack was unlikely. Raw destructive offense wasn't usually his thing, despite beams and lasers begging to differ.

*"THERE YOU ARE YOU LITTLE SHIT! BUHAWHAWHAW! I THOUGHT YOU'D HAVE RUN AWAY!" * Titan crowed, having a laugh of it while cannon fire exploded against him uselessly.

"I thought I said I'm done running away," Zy whispered as he hovered in the air. 

Civilians were cheering for Zy, cheering for piracy, and cheering for hope. Even some of the marines were hoping he'd produce something to take down the lingering behemoth.

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy started as he shined brightly, enough to cause battling combatants facing his direction to flinch.

*"FINAL FLASH!"​*
A Bimu Bimu Ha at least ten times the size of Zidane's regular blasts and equally brighter rocketed forward and slammed into Titan's ultimate attack, the combination of attacks blasting beam energy and the watery trident into an explosion of staggering force as wind blew mightily through the streets of Loguetown, following by what appeared to be rain fall. 

Zy's disc was destroyed as he was blown back, limbs going any ol' way. He ended up smacking into one building, then through three more, before crashing into a cobblestone road brutally shoveling a path.

"...whoa, did you see that?" 

"Is he dead...?"

"Isn't he pirate...? He defended Loguetown, though... maybe he's a hero?"

Titan was losing consciousness as he shrunk rapidly. Size alone wouldn't do it anymore... their attacks had simply gotten too powerful. Now he'd be an enemy of the marines as well. If one saw Titan's face half of it was charred, completely burnt with an eye permanently shut. *I'll get you... you little shit... the New Grand Line will crush you... like it crushed me...*

Titan sank into the depths of the ocean plotting his revenge... the monster of the deep thinking about four things. Zidane K. Roberts. Cyrus T. Cross. Rebecca's new sword. His father...

It was enough to make him smile. When father caught wind of this they'd be doomed. If they thought _he_ was strong, well...

He wasn't a thousandth as strong as his father was. The true legendary monster of the deep. 

_The Kraken...​_
Hector watched pirates scream and attempt to flee from him as poison entered their system or melted their skin. He was Hector Von Helsing. _The poison logia._

Hector watched pirates twitch and spasm in defeat. He was single-handedly turning the tide of the war.

"Poison doesn't work on me," Bam Bam proudly boasted, but gasped as it started melting his metallic body.

"Prioritize the Unnamed Crew," Hector snapped as he stepped forward while tugging a sleeve up, eyes narrowing. "We're cleaning this scum here and now."

"THE RESISTANCE LIVES," Clifford yells as he emerges onto the scene with a cigar between his teeth as he opened fire on Hector. He placed haki into his bullets intending to hurt Hector with it.

Hector's haki was impressive as well, the bullets doing little more than irritating the marine. "Clifford? You should've remained a simple sailor. You must want to join them in prison?"

A tidal wave of poison splashed onto him and several pirates, drowning them in it.

Marines charged ahead while the exhausted Zy peeked out of a barrel thinking, _Fuck, that._

Manni was out of 'beam-juice', and was running for it only to be roughly tackled and pinned down by Mack A. Felli. "Where are you going?"

"Shigan," Mack A. Felli calmly stated before repeatedly 'shooting' Manni who immediately passed out.

"Fuck!" Zy came out of hiding panting with his shoulders slumping.

"Do you really think you can challenge Cipher Pol agents?" Mack A. Felli asked. "We're not here for you. We're here for one of our own."

"One of his own..?" Zy whispered, and quickly put two and two together. "Kai?! Fuck you, man!"

"Don't bluff. I saw that attack. You can't have anything left in you," Mack cockily stated.

Zy's heart ached from the stress he placed on him as a few organs threatened to burst. His fists lifted as he panted heavily, eyes suddenly glowing. Kai, Sam, his entire crew... The young pirate felt like he was suddenly about to lose it all. Fuck that. He already died like, what, three times or so? Why not go for number four? "Don't count on it, bitch."

Richie Ross and Young Beli stepped up on either side of Mack A. Felli, knuckles cracking. They were a group of recent CP0 graduates.

"Let's get this punk ass pirate. Soru!" The three immediately disappeared to assault the cornered Zy.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 12, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Mo' marines mo' problems ( post finish )​*

*Back at the auction...*

Brock wanted to focus on Zy but he had his orders. He had to tackle the Unnamed Crew. His seastone blade cut clean through Heavy-Eater as he suddenly moved at ridiculous speeds. 

Heavy-Eater could only blink and wonder what happened before realizing he'd been cut neatly in two...

"Hm? Sorry. I haven't fought such slow pirates in a while," said the enraged captain. Brock's legendary battle speed and power made him famous long before Noro Noro came into the picture. He was always the Knight of the World Government. Knightly dashed straight at Kai with alarming speed, resembling a humanoid missile. The old man shot forward and clashed blades with him.

"You can't have this boy and his... mmm... his muscly arms," Hanzo's whistling voice declared. The twisted old pedo-ninja struck a pose with his katana lifted. "I like 'em young!"

"First off. You're sick. Second this is obstruction of justice should allow me to finish you off old man." Brock snarled, before slashing in a sudden circle. An explosive burst of spiraling compressed air swirled at Hanzo at incredible speeds. The old man slashed once, dispersing it before disappearing and slashing Hanzo's cheek with ease while gliding by him.

"..." Brock's eyes widened. The old man put Zidane's speed to shame. He suddenly grinned, that old battle lust rising as he matched stares with the old man's hooded gaze.

"GO FOR IT, KID! I'LL PROTECT YOU AND YOUR SEXY ABS!" Hanzo screamed as he chucked countless shuriken in Elle's direction. 

Hanzo decided to engage both captains, even as uneven as it'd be. 

Hector landed in front of Hanzo with a mighty crash of his feet. "Where in the hell is Masters!?"

"Yo, Kai. Been a while," said a heavily breathing Cipher Pol agent. It was the notorious B.I.G. also known as Bigg E. Smalls.

Bigg E. Smalls stood glaring down at the traitor. Pass D Mic popped his knuckles. Nicole Naj had a hand on her hip.

"Hmmm.." Bludvein had a confused marine swiping the chest and escaping with it as he cackled and hid. He flagged a hand for his minions to retreat with him. As if all hell hadn't broken loose enough, it seemed as if it was about to get way worse.. especially for this Unnamed Crew.

*Back with Zy...*

Zy crashed through two walls and rolled across the floor, reeling. He'd spent too much energy sinking Titan, and these 'agents' were capable of using these bizarre techniques. Zy had no clue that these guys were amateurs with it, or that these moves were far worse, but it was enough to show him that he was in deep shit.

"I'm the best, bitch! Mack A. Felli!" Mack shouted as he watched two of them close in on Zy from either side with Soru.

"Fuck off," Zy muttered as he stood with purple bangs hanging messily in his face while his arms crossed to unleash blasts of beam energy that blew the enemies in opposite directions. 

Rankyaku sliced Zy's chest open following the attack and the sore pirate smashed into a set of crates. Slumping down following the attack, Zy looked up with a grimace. His stomach was bleeding, chest was cut wide open, and insides bulged as if every organ in his body wanted to burst apart.

"Yeah, homie. That's just the little bitch in you comin' out! Hahaha!" Mack taunted Zy, laughing until a beam socked him in the face and sent his back smacking off of a wall.

"I'm not finished yet..." Zy muttered while clambering shakily to his feet. "The fun is just startin'."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Drillman
East Blue
__________

Just as Kane moved to charge against his opponent again, a heavy gunshot fired into the air, followed by a flare and then a shout shout. "*Pirate activity reported in Area C2!*" A Marine called out. Kane looked at him, and swore. "You fucker." He muttered, and darted in. A normal soldier would be easy enough to defeat. With one diagonal swoop, Kane cut the man down where he stood, before sheathing his sword. But it was too late. Footesteps could already be heard.

"Looks like we're in trouble, suit." The club wielding pirate muttered, looking at Kane, who grumbled. "Temporary truce." The blue haired pirate offered, to which the fat pirate accepted with a nod. With one hand, Kane slid a finger into his tie and pulled it off, throwing it down onto the ground. Just as this happened, white uniformed men stepped out from the shadows, armed with a variety of weapons, with one larger Marine moving in through a sea of white uniforms, a coat hanging loosely off his shoulders.

Popping a large cigar out of his mouth, the Marine tilted his hat up to appraise the two pirates, cold onyx eyes scanning the two. "Nothing special." He finally said. "Take care of the two small fry. We've got bigger fish to worry about."

"Hey, who the hell are you calling a small fry?!" Kane roared, and rushed in, sword at the ready. A sigh was heard behind him, but his new ally soon followed, his thunderous footsteps just lagging behind him slightly. The first few white coats were easy for Kane, but as he soon realized, they had numbers on their side. Cuts formed on his sleeves, on his chest, and on his cheek, and while Kane and the other pirate endeavored on, it was clear they were fighting a losing battle.

"Fuck..." Kane grumbled, throwing a charging Marine at another. "_Sorry, Zy, I'm going to have to reveal myself here._" He mentally apologized, as a group of four dumped themselves onto him...

Only to be lanced through by several gleaming drills. The black fabric of Kane's suit tearing off, his flaming red cloak fluttered in the air as it released itself. Taking out his signature pair of orange shades and sliding them onto his face, Kane smirked. "Havin' escaped onto the seas, the man who never yields, and never gives up... a warrior born in the pits of Hell, and destined to pierce the heavens... " A single finger pointed to the skies. "*My name is Kane Newman!*" He announced.

"The drill guy?" The club guy asked, bashing away another Marine.

"The very same." The drill man grinned, retracting the drills forming out of his body. 

"I don't care _who_ you are." The hat wearing Marine said. "You're not getting away here, and we _won't_ let you fuck up our plans." He growled.

His good natured grin morphed itself into a bloodthirsty, challenging smirk. "Why don't you try and stop me then, big guy?" He taunted. Sighing, the Marine stepped backwards. "Take the two of them out, squad, I'm going to the auction." 

Arms readied, the soldiers charged at Kane and the club man, the former of who just grinned, raising his arms. "*Drill Rain!*" He roared, tendrils of drills erupting out of his body and shooting towards to squad of Marines, lancing through them one by one, drenching the area in crimson blood and bodies. A single tendril flew towards the cloaked man, stopping just short of piercing the back of his neck. He stopped walking, and turned around, looking down on the tendril. The other pirate just looked at Kane blankly. "Huh." 

"So you know where my captain is, eh?" Kane looked at him. "In that case, I definitely can't let you go, then." He willed the drill to pierce his neck, but was stopped, as a firm grip closed in on it. "Very well." The Marine said, dipping his head down and dropping the hat onto the drill, catching it onto the tip of it, before he stepped backwards. 

"*I'll show you just what the Marines are capable of.*"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 12, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Drillman
East Blue
__________

Retracting the tendrils back into his body, Kane ran forward, turning his right arm into a drill, and spinning it into action. "Who the hell do you think I am *THRUST*!" Kane moved in to stab the Marine, but he was too fast for him. With an elegant movement, he stepped out of the way, ducking underneath Kane's lunge and slamming the palm of his hand into his abdomen with such force that Kane was immediately sent flying back several metres.

"Shit!" He huffed, his breathing rate increasing as he felt his stomach, wincing in pain slightly as he did so. "_What the hell was that?_" Slowly, he got up...

"Don't just go racing in against him, you idiot. He's a Marine officer." The clubbed pirate commented, walking up to Kane, club by his side, far from perfect condition, with nails out of place and blood splattered on the dented parts of his wooden weapon. 

"So what? I've defeated loads of Marines." Kane breathed, looking down at one particular victim at his feet. 

"This guy is different. Let me tell you what they call 'im around here." He muttered, and paused, as if trying to remember his name. "Steel Armed Lo."

"That's a stupid name." Kane commented, shifting his gaze to their opponent, checking out exactly why he was called it. Generally, people got nicknames because of certain characteristics, but he couldn't see anything really resembling a 'steel arm'. 

"That's quite rich coming from you, Drillman." The Marine stepped forward, shrugging his coat off onto the ground, rubbing the wrist of his right arm with his left. "Let me show you why I'm called Steel Armed Lo." Is said, as Lo disappears from their sight, and appears before Kane, hand already balled into a fist, ready to strike. "_F-fast!_" Kane's eyes widened, as he moved his sword in to intercept the blow...

"GET OUT OF THE WAY!" Before he was pushed out of the way by his ally, who clashed against the fist with his club. "Ah. Morningstar Mike." Lo smiled, shoving the club upwards. "I never understood why you were called that when you use a club instead of an actual morningstar..." He commented, swerving to the right and shooting out his right arm instead at Mike.

*Clang.*

The sound of steel smashing against steel rang out in the air, as a single, large drill erupted in the space between Mike and Lo's fist, blocking the latter's punch before it could connect. "Drill Wall." Kane grinned, looking up and removing the tips of his fingers from the ground. "Pests."

*Slam!*

With a crash, Mike brought his club to the side of Lo's head, sending the Marine flying through the air... before he twirled, bringing his balance back, and then landed on his feet. "It's because you fucks smashed up my morningstar!" Mike shouted, holding up his club. "You think I _want_ to use this piece of shit?" 

Kane's shoulders sagged. "Hey, hey..."

"You'll have plenty of time to express your anger in the gallows." Lo vanished from sight again, appearing above Kane this time, fist already in motion. "*Mountain Crusher!*" Is called, as his fist closes in on Kane's head. "*DRILL ERUPTION!*" Is roared back, as Kane's arm move in towards his centre, as if tensing, drills erupting from points on his body. "I was waiting for that, dumbass!" Kane smirked, as the drill on his shoulder tore through the sleeve of the Marine, Lo barely reacting in time and kicking away before his arm could be torn off.

"Kuh..." Lo grunts, looking at his right arm. A shadow formed on his own, growing, and growing. Immediately, Lo jumped out of the way, a large wooden club smashing onto where he was stood, destroying the pavement. "Dammit, I thought I had you there."

Lo got up, appraising the two, before sighing. "I was hoping I could end this quickly, and then get to the bigger problems in the town, but..." His other arm reached for the sleeve on his right arm, and with a rip sound, the sleeves of his coat were torn off, revealing a gleaming steel arm in place of his real one. "It looks like I'm going to have to get serious here."

"Oh shit, that's actually pretty cool." Kane blinked. So _that_ was why he was called Steel Arm. He actually had a steel arm. But he could have a steel arm too... with a thrust, Kane rose his arm into the air, retracting the drills around his body and forming one big one on his hand. "This is my steel arm. From one to another..." Is said, as the drill man dropped his arm and pointed it towards Lo.

"Ah. Giga Drill Breaker?" Lo smirked, bending down and shifting to the side, moving his steel arm back. 

"GIGA..." Kane rushed forward, the drill spinning faster and faster as he did so. "DRILL..." Getting caught into the suction of the drill, Kane flew at his opponent, his body merging with the drill and turning him into a living projectile. "BREAK!"


----------



## Vergil (May 12, 2013)

The crew managed to get onto the ship with Kagami irate that they were running,

?You know I know I gave the order to retreat but shit we could have taken him or her.? She said crossing her arms.

?uhuh.? Teri said flopping down onto the deck at the first opportunity and crawling to a deck chair and lying on it. ?Right now I don?t think I could hit a barn door at point blank let alone a cloaking sniper.?

?Aw man, I wanna cloak.? Kagami pouted. ?Oi Doctor, make me cloak!?

?We should probably get out of here.? Teri suggested.

?Fiiine. Uh, I can?t be bothered. Marco, you?re Captain for now. You just go where you want. It better be fun though!?

She snapped a look at Bombera, "You and I are gonna have words. Godzilla with boobs? For that, you're gonna make dinner, even though it's my turn - but that's your punishment."

"Cop out." Teri muttered before getting unceremoniously dumped into the pool.


----------



## InfIchi (May 12, 2013)

Vergil said:


> The crew managed to get onto the ship with Kagami irate that they were running,
> 
> ?You know I know I gave the order to retreat but shit we could have taken him or her.? She said crossing her arms.
> 
> ...



Marco was not listening to the words of his captain, no in fact he was currently laying face down in the middle of the deck, stiff as a board. "Yeah, Marco doesn't do too well with the "S" Word... or the "O" Word. "The O is filled with vile demons who will eat you the moment you set foot in it!" Marco shouts, muffled from the deck. "Marco had a bad experience one time, He fell into the ocean, and because he's an anchor he started to sink... A fishing boat picked him up just before he was going to be eaten by a shark.... He hasn't liked the ocean since."

"THERE IS NO GOOD TO BE FOUND AT SEA!" Marco shouts once more. "Shut up! Let's just get off this island and go somewhere else, anywhere else." "Return me to the land of the danderbeasts!" Marco shouts, "That means anywhere he can set foot on that has, grass, trees, humans, houses and animals to eat." Sophia comments. "He also thinks that if he stays facedown in the center of the ship, he can't fall off into the ocean." 

"IT IS A KNOWN FACT! MEDICAL SCIENCE HAS PROVEN IT!" Marco raises one hand into the air. "Look, Let's just set sail... Wait, we already did... Okay, well let's try and find a nice place to land huh? Doesn't that sound good Marco?" "RETURN ME TO THE DANDERBEASTS!" At that point in time a newspaper fell onto Marco's head. ".... I hate them.... Danderbeats... They are worth nothing but food to me. YOU ARE DEAD TO ME MAIL BEAST!" 

"He had a pet dog growing up, The dog would roll around in dirt all day and one day, it ran away from him. Never saw him again.... He didn't really get over it... He didn't have many friends, that dog was like a brother to him. Now he hates all animals." 

"Sophia, Read me the beasts news!" Sophia groans and grabs the newspaper, "Let's see, Crime rates going up, pirate crews going rampant, Mutants attack Malaha Island...." Marco shoots up off the deck and grabs the news paper. "Three days ago on Malaha Island a group of pirates known as "The Scourged" attacked Malaha island, This group of pirates, initially believed to be fruit users have since proven to be powerful opponents for the marines... Little is known about why the group attacked this island but their first stop was Moss Bay..." Marco stopped reading at that point. 

"Sophia, You know where to take the ship." Marco tossed the newspaper to his assistant, "Captain i will be finding myself the medical bay. I will be there for the entirety of this trip. I do not wish to be bothered, Unless one of you enters the room in your skivvy's i have no interest in discussing this matter further. Please excuse me."


----------



## kluang (May 12, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"What?" Bombera looks at Marco, confused at his ranting. Kagami pushes him towards the kitchen while 1-I admires Sophia in her nurse outfit. "I must say, you look lovely in that dress. Maybe you should wear a uniform too Teri."

"No."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 12, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]


[Chaos at the auction house]

With Kai....

Kai was among a sea if people and paper, he tossed the human shield off him. He had some cuts on him, nothing serious though compared to his "shield" who was bleeding heavily. He wasn't able to make out the opponents he had been fighting inside the room, he had barely been able to regain his bearings after getting swept by that tidal wave made of paper sheets before more the battle spilled inside the building. 

A marine captain came at him, his guardian angel came in the form of an elderly pedobear that took the marine straight on. 


"GO FOR IT, KID! I'LL PROTECT YOU AND YOUR SEXY ABS!" 

Kai shuddered, and then made a break for the relic. He never even got a chance to search the mess this storage room had turned into, he was halted by the appearance of a familiar face. 

*"Yo, Kai. Been a while," *He had a marine on each side. 

"Fatty, wasn't it?" Kai took his time, taking in his surroundings and his options. He was still feeling pretty good, but a CP0 graduate and marine back up while marine captains were likely to overwhelm the geezer at any point, despite his surprising skill and strength, and join in on the Kaiser on marine gangbang that was about to start. Yeah, he wasn't feeling that. 

*"It's Bigg E. " *The agent turned marine countered. *"Ready to die?"*

"Wow wow......Hold on." A more pressing matter presented itself. "Who dat?" He pointed at Nicole Naj. "There's a lot going on with all the colors, hair and make up.....But I'm feeling you girl." Hey, can a playa get some? For some reason his best moves hadn't been working on Sam in all this time, and he has needs too!
"Uh-ha, it's all good baby bay-bee, uh."

*"......This Ninja here....Somebody's Gotta Die."* The nerve of this ninja, was he making a pass at his bitch?

"What's beef?" Kai suddenly began. "Beef is when I see you is guaranteed to be an ICU."

*".......What the fuck are you talking about?!"*

"......Eh....I thought we were doing this whole song and lyrics thing....." Kai mumbled as he cracked his neck and figured he'd just get this over with."Tekken: Hone!" He transformed the bones in his hands as well, he was going to need firepower for this. 

Meanwhile​
At one of the chokepoints, a barricade and marine snipers positioned above it was preventing pirating from escaping the auction site. Three pirates had taken a shortcut though, they figured that with the chaos and the escape routes that pirate alliance blew open would give them an opening. Who would pay attention to the most tightly guarded routes if pirates were freely running through a series of unguarded escape routes?

They had scaled the walls and were running across the very rooftops where marines had positioned themselves on the balconies. The three ninjas leaped over to a building, this was going to the last hurdle before they could try and make a run for their ship. As they climbed up to the roof, they discovered a single man was awaiting them. He was sitting indian style, drinking sake from a guard. He wasn't facing them, but had detected their presence nevertheless. 

"You overthought it, you should've tried your luck with one of the escape routes those flashy brats provided." He began. "They got ninjas like me on locations like these for anybody that's trying to be a genius." Hiro got up and turned around, his identity shocking the trio more than his presence or words did.

"My lord." The three bowed down, completely ignoring the fact this man was clearly in the service of the same marines they were escaping from. 

"Fuck my life." He didn't see this coming, turned out they were three Nihonese and somehow they recognized him even. "Knock it off, I'd rather not have my ball and chain...Or anyone else for that matter.... See this shit." He drew his rusty blade. "I'd run, and try your luck somewhere else." He was just ordered to prevent anyone from leaving here, he didn't intend to do anything but that. 

He was taking it easy, casually leaping up in the air and bringing his foot down.

CRACK

Ji rolled out of the way, the others took a few steps back, and where he had just been sitting was now cracked rooftiles after Hiro's heel slammed down into it like a sledgehammer.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 12, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums VIII]​
[Into Sector Four]










​
--Sector 4--

 ??? William poked his head out of the terminal, his blue eyes scan the horizon for any ill intentions. When it seemed that the coast was clear he pulled his head back into the terminal,  ?Looks like we?re in the clear.? he stated thumbing over his shoulder. Cyrus looked at the red head skeptically,  ?Nothing is ever as simple as it looks.? he mumbles as he lifted a hand to his ear, pulling it up from the side of his head.  ?So, you hear anything?? is quickly asked as the thug folded his arms over his chest. Cyrus looked at him,  ?Just you insistent babel.? is huffed while he allowed his ear to fall back to the side of his head, maybe it was clear.  ?We need to get going.? David sternly says as he starts to walk toward the exit.  ?Sector 4 is the medical wing of the island chain.? is explained as the three exited. Unlike Sector Two, there were at least people about. This made it seem somewhat safer, not that the three were scared, it was just the redundancy of all the violence and Cyrus had seen too much of it. 

 ?Bull Rush Crush!? from above a voice rang catching the three off guard. In the next instant a large steel ball comes crashing down. David and William leap to the side, but the large weapon bears down on Cyrus caching the Hare-man under is massive weight. The concrete street shatters under the weight causing the ground to shake like an earthquake just roared to life. People scatter like ashes on the wind as their business and homes crumble.  ?Cyrus!? David yells as he skids to a stop several meters away.  ?We crush all you.? that same voice boomed as three large men fell seemingly from the sky. Each had a weapon their own. The largest had the ball and chain that had destroyed a good portion of the block they were standing. 

-Don?s Mansion, Wall Market; Sector 5-

Large double doors swing open to a lavish room draped in crimson and royal purple. Setting at a table a large man with blond hair looked from a large buffet. His beady eyes shoot from the food to the shaggy looking Ringmaster,  ?I was right about what dear chap?? the large man asks as he dabbed at his rolling cheeks with a napkin. Ringmaster sneered at the fat man with disgust;  ?I wasn?t talking to you butterball.? is snapped as he pulled his coat to the side; the saber that hung there sheened with an unworldly luster.  ?I SAY!? Wynngate roars, his plump body shuddering with every motioned he made as he pulled his girth from his throne like chair.  ?This is MY home and you _Will_ pay me the proper respect that I?m owed, or I?ll?,  ?You?ll what porky? Stuff that fat face of yours?? is snarled as gnarled knuckles flushed white with an iron clad grip on the handle of the saber.  ?You DARE disrespect the master of this house? The ruler of this ISLAND?!? the Don yells his triple chin bobbing like a turkey. 

With fire in his eyes he pulls a ruby studded golden pistol. Pulling the hammer back he lowers the barrel on Ringmaster?s chest,  ?Well, come on Porky. I bet I can carve quite a meal out of you.? is growled, that saber starting to be pulled from its home.  ?Shut it, both of you.? from the shadows a man in a tattered coat and wide brimmed hat steps, the wild untamed look in his eyes sends a shiver up Wynngate?s jelly spine,  ?You better put a leash on your dog, Organ Grinder.? is demanded a chubby finger slamming off the table. Wynngate gave a furious glare to the man, but in actuality he was so scared he could almost piss himself.   ?How much longer must I suffer this man?s indignities Captain?? is asked with a clink as the saber is slid back into place,  ?As long as the Master says we have too, now what is it you wanted.? is demanded as Wynngate took his seat. He sticks his tongue out in triumph as he started to gorge again. 

Ringmaster?s lips curled in disgust,  ?Those Punk Mercenaries are on their way, they have Cyrus T. Cross with them.? is reported. Wynngate puts his fork down, and with a returned calmness he again pats his stuffed cheeks,  ?I wouldn?t worry about them fellows, even if Roshi failed to kill that small time swordsman, my enforcers won?t they?ll also take care of those... unsightly Mercenaries.? is stated in a calm, collected manner as he took a waft of a goblet of wine before ?sipping? its contents.  ?Ah, there is nothing better than a Fifty Year old Romane Conti, the taste is just exquisite.? he says with a giddy, that greasy smile widening. He couldn?t help it, in a single gulp a fifth of a fifteen hundred Beli bottle of wine is gone.  ?What do you mean, take care of Mr. Wynngate?? the Organ Grinder asks with mild curiosity as he took a step closer to the table.  ?I mean what I said, they will all be dead soon. I really don?t see the big deal old bean; you men brought me my future bride. They cannot be all that tough. Think of it as a thank you gift for all you and your benefactor has done for me.? he states offering the man a glass of wine. 

 ?You?re an idiot Wynngate; I brought you that woman. How weak do you think the Mercenaries are??,  ?Don?t underestimate the Bule Triplets; I?ve had them dosed with a concentrated form of my Juggernaut serum.? is the reply,  ?Parted out in drink, it creates those gladiatorial monsters I used back on Summerset Isle? before Cyrus brought my operation down, but at one hundred percent concentrate; you get a whole new breed of monster.? 

-Sector Four- 

 ?We crush you like Landslide crush bunny.? a large man bellows as he landed, his bald head had a lustrous sheen that was only matched by the deadly gleam on his scythe and chain combo.  ?We turn you to waffles, flatten you then cook you!? another, hairier tub agrees as he landed, his large tree trunk like arm slamming over his chest. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Earthquake and Typhoon Bule



 ?No lose focus, we here to kill puny little men.? Landslide orders as he lands atop the large ball at the end of his Sickle with chain weapon. The impact of his girth pulses though the ground digging the crater he created initially that much deeper, making the very island seem like it wanted to uproot from the sea itself as land formed hills around the ball as it dug ever more deeply into the street. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Landslide Bule; eldest of the Bule triplets by three seconds 



 ?What do you thinking Dave??,  ?That you?d not call me Dave again.? is quickly replied as the duo backed away.  ?Are these crewmen of the Sideshow Pirates?? is asked as they watched the large men head-butt one another to seemingly pump themselves up.  ?Maybe, but I?ve never known a sideshow to have more than one fat man.? Landslide snarls,  ?I heard that.? is roared as he leapt from his perch. The ground rocks violently form his landing as he pulled he giant weapon from the ground ripping a trench in the street as he did.  ?You take the high road??,  ?You got the low road?? the two asks before shooting toward the walking blob. The large bald man got a glint in his eye as he watched the two darts and leaped toward him, standing to his full height it was as if he was saying, well what are you waiting for?  ?Typhoon Toss!? William eye?s bulge as he is caught by a large orb of water that explodes across his body sending him into a tail spin tumbling end over end toward a ruined building,  ?Tremor PUNCH!? Dave is equally confounded as he is caught on the bit of the chin by a solid haymaker that sends him into a looping cartwheel through a solid brick wall not too far off.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 12, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Into Sector Iv Cont]

 ?I guess this won?t be as easy as we thought it?d be.? William muses as he hung upside down from an indentation in a building he had made. Water dripped from his soaked body waking David who was just below him, in a crumbled pile of broken brick and mortar.  ?Plan B??,  ?You know I _HATE_ plan B.? William moans as he is pulled from the wall.  ?I doubt we have much if a choice in this situation.? is the reply as they started to dust one another off.  ?You two talk too much, time to end this.? Landslide boasts as he hefts that large boulder like ball up onto a shoulder. 

 ?Bule Family Technique?,  ?Combined Effort?,  ?Natural Disaster!?​
The two Mercenaries are forced on the defensive as water started to collect along the chain and sickle of Typhoon?s weapon,  ?I didn?t know that humans could learn Fishmen techniques.? William states observing the obvious.  ?I suggest that we do something.?,  ?Agreed.? the two quickly assess the danger they were in and charge in, but in the time they took to note the move as it started made it was too late as Typhoon tosses the ball of condensed water toward them. Both William and David part ways, the attack was linear so it was going to prove easy to dodge. That is until Earthquake fell from a leap, both hands slam into the water shell causing it to explode violently rocketing out in erratic directions as a shockwave tripped the two up allowing the water to cut into their skin. Landslide is the finishing blow as he tosses himself like a wrecking ball toward the disoriented pair, his large gut slamming into both with devastating power. As the pair slammed off the ground the _coup de gr?ce_ fell like a meteor from the heavens as Landslide pulled his chained weapon down from its heavy handed toss. 

 ?Tornado Driver!? Cyrus slams into the weapon as it descended knocking a indention deep into its surface, as if it was fired from a cannon it shoots back at Landslide who takes his own weapon in the gut, bowling the large man over. ? What took you so long hops.? William ask holding a hand out so he can be aided to his feet.  ?Really? _ Really?_ I was just flattened by two ton over there, and you?re wondering what took me so long?? Cyrus asks as David pulled his broken shades off.  ?Yo, that?s too bad, now we get to see those puppy dog browns.? he muses as the three stands.  ?That HURT!? Landslide yells as he pulled his lard ass back to its vertical base.  ?Why is nothing ever simple when you?re around Cyrus?? David asks pulling a fresh pair of glasses from his coat.  ?Me? Are you saying this is my fault?? is asked as the three brothers start to charge in,  ?I suggest we discuss this later.? is suggested as the red head pulled his weapon from his coat. 

At least the odds were even now, pulling Tusk Cyrus squares up with Landslide as William takes Typhoon leaving David with Earthquake.  ?Tornado Crosswinds!? Tusk whipped around with all the power and grace that he was known for, the razor sharp edge flashes in the light. But to the Hare-man?s surprise Landslide vanishes in a blur in red and flab. Cyrus is left befuddled as he stumbled forward from the miss,  ?You?re fast.? the fat man states as he caught Cyrus in the back of the head with a foot. Cyrus winces and his body slams off the ground with a splatter as Landslide fell in for the kill,  ?Land Splitter!? that deadly sickle is brought down with all the giant?s girth, leaving Cyrus with little more than the option to attempt to block the attack as he rolled to his back. Tusk is flipped and coasted across the Hare-man?s foot, and as metal met metal he allows the strongest muscles in his body combat the sheer weight that Landslide had to offer.  ?Checkmate little man.? 

Wrapping the balls chain around his free arm, Landslide catches the base of the ball in his hand and rears it behind his head,  ?Land Shifter!? pulling with the hooked sickle Landslide used Cyrus? own leg muscles against him as he brought the hammer down. The ground rocks under the tremendous attack causing grand fissures to trace across the small island causing whole houses to slide beneath the pre-constructed asphalt. The battle briefly pauses as Landslide digs his wrecking ball in, that dynamic devilish grin tuning into a deranged smile followed by a sinister cackle.  ?Fuck? William grunts, that little distraction is all that is needed from both he and David to be caught by and slammed into the earth as well,  ?I heard you bunch was strong, I?m not that impressed.? Landslide states pulling the wrecking ball from the crater he had created. 

-Sector Five-       

 ???,  ?I hope that you?re not suggesting that a trio of drugged up bouncers can defeat the Mercenaries, you do know who they work for, right??  ?That is one of the reasons that Blackthorn sent us in to establish you after that stunt on Summerset.? the Organ Grinder tosses in, his fingers drumming across his coat?s collar. Wynngate only gave an amused look;  ?Whatever the outcome you think will happen, I assure you my dear fellows, that those three will not be bothering us again, then only their leader will stand between me, and the wedding of my love.? the Don happily chirps as he cut into a large almost raw steak.  ?Well, if that happens I?ll bow knee and pledge my loyalty to you Don, but if not. I?ll be here to point the finger at your arrogance. Remember? he firmly states while slamming his hands down on the table spilling Wynngate?s wine.  ?You may ?run? this island, but it is only through my muscle that you do so.? is snapped as Ringmaster grabbed chubby by the face,  ?And not forget porgy, we?re not as sentimental about being contracted.? 

Wynngate pushes the man off,  ?What do you mean by that?? he snorts adjusting his crumpled clothing,  ?Allow me to put it in laymen?s terms then Don Wynngate.? Organ Grinder says lowly as he picked up a golden goblet,  ?We won?t hesitate to crush you? he states, emphasizing the crush by casually crumpling the goblet  ?if you as much as make us doubt why we are protecting your fat ass.? slamming the goblet, smashing it into a discus shape, into the table he walks back off fazing into the shadows.  ?My, I wonder what his problem is?? is asked as he wiped the sweat from his brow,  ?He likes to butcher little piggy?s not baby sit them.? Ringmaster replies tracing a line across Wynngate?s throat as he too left the fat man with his thoughts. 

-Sector Four-

 ?I crushed Rabbit into flat bread, you two will be soup.? Landslide booms with authority as he started to trudge over to the fallen Mercenaries, both glanced at the other, the pair of cheap shots hurt. But that wouldn?t be enough to put them down for good. Pulling their arms under them they started to push their selves to their knees.  ?Oh, you two have fight. We like fight.? Earthquake coos as he thumbed his chest.  ?It makes breaking your bones all the more enjoyable.? Typhoon adds with just as much glee. Nothing made these boys happier than to hurt, maim and kill.  ?I-I hope that isn?t all you have.? David grunts pulling a pair of gloves out.  ?This fight is already over, soon all that will be left of you is the shit we drop.? Landslide declares pulling that wrecking ball over his head.  ?Hey, you.? Cyrus? voice trailed, Landslide stopped and his head craned toward the crater he created with Cyrus. The Hare-man stood there, with defiance in his eyes. H-how was this possible.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 13, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*One by one they drop like flies*​​
It was time for the second half of the plan, which would be easier to perform if he wasn't randomly being assaulted by these amateur Cipher Pol graduates. Zy's diamond cane clashed fiercely with punches and kicks that were performed with devastating force. Their attacks failed to connect with the nimble pirate as Zy danced around the building's interior, flipping over and swirling under clothing racks.

Zy fought dirty, however, and as Young Beli closed in on him the wily pirate tossed a coat over his face. A fair fight? Pfft. A pirate never fought _'fair'_. Zy lifted his cane and with the force of a beam assisting it from the back the cane jabbed Young Beli in the forehead sending him airborne. When the marine's back thudded against the wall Zy repeatedly bashed him over the head with his cane. There was nothing pretty about the barbaric beating Zidane laid down on the collapsing marine. He quite simply beat his ass.

A shigan to the back made Zy's chest smack against the same wall he just finishing beating the ever-loving shit out of Young Beli against. Legs wobbling, Zy regained his footing in time to run up the wall and flip off of it right as Richie Ross' fist drove through the solid stone. As Zy flipped over him he hooked his cane in the marine's beard and swung off of it. Richie Ross tried to keep up but the pirate seemed to run all over him.

"GET THIS BITCH OFF OF ME! TEKKAI!" Richie Ross screamed while Mack A. Felli used a Soru into a Shigan. Zy flipped out of the way narrowly escaping the Shigan that pierced the back of Richie's bald head. 

"Fuck!" Mack A. Felli shouted in frustration as his former classmate dropped like a sack of potatoes. "The fuck is wrong with you!?"

"S'wrong? Can't keep up?" Zy taunted the man. If they knew he wasn't at the top of his game right now they would've been less obvious about their attacks. 

"..." Mack A. Felli did the unexpected then. He turned to go. Zy merely stood and watched as the marine carefully stepped over piles of rubble while making his way out of the store.

"Er, okay..?" Zy managed with a quizzically arched eyebrow.

"You defeated Young B', and Richie... I don't want to die before I figure out what the meaning of it all is. Why did Kai betray us? That's the type of shit on the dome, you get it?" Mack tried to explain.

"I'll be honest with you mate, I don't particularly give a shit." Zy said while getting his breathing under control. "I hear there's a wonderful psychologist in the Grand Line named Phil or something...?"

"You don't understand a thug's life, bitch!" Mack snapped at him, wheeling around passionately to glare at Zy.

"...?" Zy just blinked.

"You don't!" Mack repeated, louder this time.

"Er, sure. Maybe I'm not about that life? Well, no, maybe I am? I mean, hell, I'mma pirate after all. The thing I don't get is why you even care about thug life? What in the hell are you on about?" Zy wondered while scratching at his scalp in bewilderment.

"MAN HOMIE YOU DON'T GET THE TYPE OF SHIT I DONE SEEN!" Mack screamed. He was borderline belligerent as mental flashes of his training days and the type of early missions he was sent on still plaguing him. "TEAM LONESTAR TO THE DAY I DIE! I'M FROM THE ISLE OF CALI! MAN YOU DON'T EVEN FUCKIN' KNOW, HOMIE. YOU DON'T KNOW SHIT, YOU GOT ME? HAHA!"

"..." Zy was speechless. He could only stare somberly at the now raving and ranting man. "So uh, I'mma go..? Are we in agreement not to kill Kai, then?"

"Man I don't even know what the fuck I'm doing anymore," Mack explained before he openly wept. He crashed onto his hands and knees and cried hard making the already uncomfortable situation increasingly awkward for Zy.

"Er... there, there..." Zy managed to lean and pat the man's scarf wearing head with a few pats.

"There they are! Wait, is Lonestar working with the pirates now!? Shoot to kill them both!" Marines shouted as they burst onto the scene.

"Shit!" Zy snapped, lifting his hands to attempt to create beam discs. It fizzled. His ultimate attack drained Zy, the limit break leaving him in the same state a few full blast Bimu Bimu Ha did early on. 

Mack A. Felli appeared in front of Zy with his arms spread as he shouted, "Tekkai!"

Marines watched in fury as bullets bounced off of Mack repeatedly. Richie and Young Beli rose angrier than ever, but Mack called them off shouting, "He a thug, homie! We on the same side! Rough ridin' til the day we die, marine on our back now we outlaws too baby!"

"Uh, right..? Thanks, I guess." Zy offered while striking a fighting stance beside Mack and the others. Zidane took off with half of Team Lonestar to engage the roaring marines.

Zy zipped around beautifully, weaving his way through marines while swatting them aside with mighty swipes of his cane. Mack and Lonestar did the heavy lifting for him. 

"You lookin' real plain, homie. You need this energy drink," Mack shouted while tossing a drink to Zy.

"Nah.. I need a lotta heat.." Zy replied with a slight frown.

"This bitch ass dude a plant," Young Beli cackled.

"I'm not a plant you fucking asshole!" Zy blurted, his cane smacking the cackling marine across the back of the head.

"Meet us outside," Mack instructed while slowly exiting the store. It was still chaotic outside, perhaps worse so... but Sam's plan was working. There was a path clearing to getting out of there.

Zy knelt to lift Manni onto his back. He controlled his way enough to face them and ask, "What now...?"

Mack pointed to the sky and said, "We're gonna help you escape!"

Zy gave him a look, but Mack and the others stood facing the approaching marines.












Mack held a thumb up, and said, "Go find yo homies... and if you saw mah man Kai before I do tell him this. Lonestar all day every day whut homie whut?"


"Hang on, kid..." Zy quietly instructed, and the half conscious girl weakly hugged his neck, nose pressing into him. Turning to go, he paused and said, "Yeah, well, I'll try to deliver the message."

Mack smirked, ducked, and all three members of Lonestar disappeared with simultaneous Soru, fists and feet engaging their own enemies and super officially marking them as traitors.

Richie Ross' eyes widened and he faced the heavens to shout, *"UNH!? BOSS!"*

Running the streets he heard a guy shout, "That freak with the drill is over there! He keeps defeating our men! Reports say he's strong as hell! Let's go get 'em!"

"Kane..." Zy muttered in realization. Before he could make a move an okama kicked him in the chest and sent Zy nearly crashing into a wall. Zy's cane thrust out to push the stone building and spring off into a series of speeding tumbles.

"You'll never get by me, Zidane Roberts." The hip gyrating marine taunted.



"What in the fuck..? It's freak after freak!" Zy snapped as he charged at the muscular man.

*"You'll never defeat me! Come! Fall to the might of Ride N. Ass!"
*

*With Havok...*

"Oh pretty lady!" Havok called out for Sasha. "I wonder where she went..."

Behind him a powerful marine in disguise stepped up. 



The marine tapped Havok's back, and as he slowly spun to face him an extremely powerful kick sent the fisherman smashing through several walls. He grinned at the muscular youth's apparently defeat and dusted his hands off. Turning to move on to the next pirate he paused at the sound of Havok limping towards him.

"You don't know how to stay down or something?"

"You don't know what life means to me!" Havok screamed. He threw a chunk of the busted wall at Chuckles Norbis and the marine side kicked it into dust.

"Your ass is grass," warned the squinting, bearded, and ready to brawl martial artist.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 13, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*Princess Is Captured Again( continued post )
*​

*With Brock and Elle...*

Brock wasn't sure where Hector left off too, but the old man was proving to be an annoying obstacle. He was not only fast but proving to be a good distraction to help that unnamed crew escape.

"You think you can help some nameless crew escape? Do you really think you can stand up to the World Government...? You'll die tonight old man." Brock warned.

"Young men... mmm..." Hanzo drooled a little at the thought of it. "Young men should be allowed to roam freely... and maybe he's the one... but either way I'll help him! I may be old but I ain't dead yet! Kage Bunshin no Jutsu!" Hanzo screamed.

He threw a few card board cut outs of himself around the area and with an embarrassing lack of stealth across the ground. Brock just growled and ran up, kicking Hanzo across the ribs. "Don't mess with me you old shit!"

"Gahhhh! He saw through my disguise!" Hanzo wailed as he tumbled away.

Meanwhile Bam Bam and Pebbles, both twitching and poisoned, got arrested by marines after Hector had his way with them. Bludvein dropped the chest and ran for it, but Hector was right on his tail. His entire crew got completely washed away in poison as he flew by them, heading towards Zidane's direction.

Bigg E. Smalls engaged Kai with the others circling him to do so as well. Brock was slipping by Hanzo bit by bit, each blow rocking the old man, and it seemed as if Elle was perfectly positioned to target Sam.

Viper and Phantom sat on the sidelines as if saying 'fuck it'.

Most of the pirates were defeated, when the battle field could be clearly looked at. The conflict was borderline one sided now... and it was mostly the marines cleaning up. Only those big name rookie crews remained, and even some of them had fallen...

*With Alexia...*

Alexia did a gypsy dance on marines, stunning them until snakes she stealthily controlled bit the distracted men. They screamed and fought back, but almost immediately it was too late.

"Where are you..?" Alexia wondered aloud before Hector appeared before her. The princess took a startled step back, and then cringed into a cowering position when he lifted his gloved hand to grab her face and silence her before her scream could reach anyone foolish enough to even think of aiding her.

"You're coming with me..."


----------



## Palpatine (May 14, 2013)

*The Liar and the Fisherman*

Sasha had managed to evade the marines for now. Now that they were aware that she was on the island however, things would be even more difficult than before. "Ugh, it was bad enough having Barkly looking for me." Sasha sulked in a corner of one of the many allyways of the town. She sat down against the wall and shuffled through her hand bag. "I didn't lose any of it." 

"Oh, hello there, young lady." Sasha looked up to see a well built man standing before her. "Umm, hi..."  She closed her hand bag and moved it behind her back. "Sorry to intrude, ma'am, but I couldn't help but notice you seem to be in some distress. Anything I can help with?" Sasha hadn't met many like this guy before. A genuinely polite and well mannered gentleman. Or so he seemed. 

She sighed up. "Not unless you have a ship to get me off this island." "Oh, I think I know someone who does." He said with a smile. Sasha frowned at his words. "Oh? I don't suppose you'll take me to it..." "Indeed, I can. I'll get you squared away." After a moment, Sasha finally smiled and stood up. "Alright. Take me to it. Get me there without trouble and I'll pay you handsomly for it."

"Nonsense. It's my pleasure to escort a wonderful young lady such as yourself." He said with a slight bow. "Uh-huh..." Sasha mumbled. 

*Later...*

"What brings a young thing like you to a dangerous place like this." Havok asked as he walked proudly in front of Sasha. "I...was going to attend the auction. Things didn't really work out though."

"Well, that's a shame." Havok said, looking back at the girl. "Yeah...so, Havok was it? Who is this person you know again?" 

"He's a captain. He's on this island too. See..." Sasha had stopped listening when she noticed a figure slowly come up from behind them. "Shit..." She quickly slid into another allyway as the figure got closer to Havok. 

"Oh pretty lady!" Before Havok could do much else he was struck by the figure's kick and sent him crashing through a nearby wall. 

Sasha was about to slip away when she heard Havok's voice again. "He's alive?" The man revealed himself as Chuckles. Sasha had heard his name mentioned a couple times in her time within the marines, but had never met him. She sighed and placed the bag on the ground. "I...guess I should do the right thing..."
 She drew a blade from her sleeve and leaped out of the darkness of the allyway, her blade poised to slice Chuckles down the middle.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 14, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[Chaos in Lougetown II]

With their forces routed in the South and East of town and Sparkplug funneling them into West Lougetown, most of Psicom?s forces are inadvertently brought into direct conflict with the King Pirates who wanted to do nothing more than sleep,  ?Thit all you hav??? Henry hollers as he pulled one of the men from the street. The agent squirms while the brute lifted him over his head,  ?It?ll take moar than ye panty-waist t? beat meh!? is roared as he tossed the man with all the ferocity of a highlander. The agent bowls several of his compatriots over as he tumbled end over end through a small home at the end of the block.  ?Well?? is growled as Henry stumbled forward, him taking the full impact of the four grenades was starting to take its toll on his large frame. 

?Henry O?Hare, give it up. You?re outnumbered and outgunned.? A Psicom Captain ordered as he drew the rifle off his back.  ?Fuck oof.? is roared as he pulled his machinegun leg up,  ?I?ll show ye oot gunned!? is added as he unloaded into a squad. Most of Psicom scatters to the winds as the bullets ripped through their ranks. Pulling an aim from around the building the Captain takes aim, a single shot fires off destroying Henry?s only calf. Blood and muscle fly in all directions as the large man falls to his knee,  ?Do you surrender Henry ?King? O?Hare?? the man asks stepping from the shadows with the smoking barrel of his rifle slung over his shoulders.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anthony B. Johnson, Psicom Captain
Striffe Loyalist 



 ?I?ll show ye surrender.? he grunts slamming his large mitts into the street, a moment later the ground starts to rumble as he tries to pull a large slab of it free,  ?End it.? Johnson orders, on cue four men rush the titan before he can pull the slab of street free, swords drawn they stab the large man in the chest, all from different angles. Henry roars and continues to try and pull the street free, but the damage had cumulated too much, fatigued he collapses to the ground and begins to bleed out.  ?I tried to be more civil.? Johnson sighed as he turned on heel,  ?N? whe?r ye thin? yer goain??? Henry coughs, catching a wad of blood in his mouth. Johnson stops and turns his head.  ?Still alive? Good. Take him to the Lady Justice to be transported to Null Prison in the Grand Line.? is ordered as he folded arms behind his back. 

 ??? silently Justina sauntered backward, her free hand clutching her chest as her lifeblood seeped between her fingers. Surrounding her was a troop of Executioner Psicom agents, men and women of the core whose main duty was to execute difficult targets.  ?Nao this b? ah fight.? she hollers pulling that large morning star over her head. With unsteady feet she charges in. A massive swing full of kinetic energy hammers down. But the blood loss and unsteadiness of her body only lends itself to miss completely as the street fractures. Three more shots echo down the alleyway driving the brutish woman back. With a heavy gasp she falls to her knees, her morning star rolling from her grip. ?Justina ?Knight? McCloud, you have been charged with Piracy and treachery toward the World Government that of which the punishment is death.? One states as he walked up to her. ?What is your plea??,  ?Fuck oof.? is replied as she started to reach for her weapon. She was defiant to the end, a single shot to the head ends her struggle, ?Let it be noted that McCloud died in battle befitting a Clanswoman, send her body home with full honors of her people.?, ?Sir?? one asks. ?Just do it, we don?t want the Clansmen of the North to rebel, do we?? 

Misfortune was on all sides of the fight for the King Pirates.  ?Run? Samuel forces as he tanked another volley of rounds from a platoon of Psicom agents. Rianna looked to her bodyguard defiantly, but as he pushed her away she knew that his sacrifice would be in vain if she tried to stay and help him. Turning she, with tears, runs as he threw his weapon away, he wouldn?t survive another volley even with his Kinetic Barrier. ?On your knees if you?re surrendering.? One agent orders. Haggar gave him a damming look,  ?Who b? givin? up?? he asks while his entire body glows an intense blue,  ?Kinetic EXPLOSION!? supercharging his body, Samuel explodes taking the whole block with him. Rianna stumbles into an alley as the whole place rocked, why did he do that? She wonders silently as she pawed out into an opening. 

 ?Rianna!? Eonis hollers as they both are surrounded by another squad of Psicom, ?Queen and Rook of the King Pirates, Surrender.? ~

[Auction] 


Sam drops two more Marines before she feels the icy stare on her body. Those aqua colored eyes shift from Boko?s scope to the ground just below the balcony she stood.  ?Elle? is the solemn statement while the two women stared the other down. Shouldering Boko by the rifle strap Sam places a hand on the balcony?s railing, with a hop she leaps over to the ground below. For what seemed like hours the two women merely stared the other down, both knew each other extremely well from their days in the Storm Troopers, at one time the two had a profound respect for one another. Sam wondered if they still did.  ?Been a while Elle.? Sam states, the first to break the unbearable silence. Elle?s eyes narrowed on her once mentor and friend.  ?Captain Adelheid Raven to you traitor.? is the bitter response given. Sam?s heart almost sank, seemed that she lost more with the betrayal than just her career. 

 ?The respect I had for you at one time is the only reason I?m giving you this one chance to turn yourself in Sam, please don?t be stupid.? Elle states firmly, a hand on her hip.  ?Elle, do you really think?,  ?I told you how to address me Strife.? is bitten,  ?Turn yourself in.? is added with authority.  ?I?m afraid I can?t do that.? is the response as Sam pulled Boko from her shoulder, with a flip it turns into its Sabre mode.  ?I thought so Samantha, I warn you. You cannot beat me, not anymore.? Elle states as she moved her hands from her hips. This small move is all it takes for Sam to make her move, she didn?t know how much stronger her old friend had gotten, but she couldn?t take any chances. With an insane burst of speed she is on the Captain that Sabre?s edge bearing down on her.


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2013)

“Malahahaha Island?” Kagami peered over Sophia’s shoulder as she read the paper. “Scourged? Powerful opponents for the marines? Hmm boring! That doesn’t help my party at all. What do powerful opponents and things have to do with throwing the best party ever?! But I made you Captain for the day, whatever. Take us to Boring Island.” 

Teri’s eye opened at the mention of opponents that were powerful enough to give the marines problems. She’d never heard of the island but judging from Marco’s reaction it seemed fairly important. Teri got up and walked to Sophia

“So, this island. You seem to know stuff about it. Why did he actually look serious for a moment there?” Teri asked, referring to Marco whom she’d only ever seen act like an idiot.

“Oooh maybe it’s a girlfriend! A girlfriend that….he tried to do plastic surgery on to make her boobs bigger and it went wrong so that her nipples were pointing in weird directions. I saw that happen you know?” Kagami said unhelpfully.

“Why would he want to go back then?” Teri asked.

“Uh…because she has big boobs and has now gotten over the fear of weird looking nipples. Duh. I wonder if he can make mine bigger.” Kagami said grabbing her chest and sighing.

“I’m sure it’s not that. So what happened on that island?” Teri said ignoring her Captain and pressing for more answers.


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> ?Malahahaha Island?? Kagami peered over Sophia?s shoulder as she read the paper. ?Scourged? Powerful opponents for the marines? Hmm boring! That doesn?t help my party at all. What do powerful opponents and things have to do with throwing the best party ever?! But I made you Captain for the day, whatever. Take us to Boring Island.?
> 
> Teri?s eye opened at the mention of opponents that were powerful enough to give the marines problems. She?d never heard of the island but judging from Marco?s reaction it seemed fairly important. Teri got up and walked to Sophia
> 
> ...



"It's our home town." Sophia said, looking down at the paper, "But i don't know why Marco is making this personal. Pirates attack everyday..." Sophia sighs a bit, "See a long time ago Marco made a promise, he wanted to be a doctor to save people." She held up the newspaper, "Marco's mother was there, She was very ill and all of their money went to paying for her treatment, but they couldn't afford it... Marco never went to school either, he learned from books since he was a child." She rolled the paper up and handed it to Teri. 

"He watched his mother die, and his father work himself half to death to give him a good life. He doesn't want to see anyone hurt or sad again, that's why he's a goofball, he wants to make people happy, or at the very least mildly angry." Sophia sighed, "I joined him after his first few islands, he went off on his own for a while... I started to travel with him when he came back. He doesn't talk about what he did on those islands, just that he "Messed up big." And that he was "Going to find a cure" I don't know what he meant by that... Maybe that had something to do with these pirates?"


----------



## kluang (May 14, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"It sound like they wanted a cure, instead our good doctor create a lousy apple pie. Talking about food, here's today lunch, Super Supermo Gold Roger Pizza."

1-I looks at the food and shakes his head. "I'll stick with tea."

"You can't even eat fool!!!"

"I'll take one." says Teri and she took a slice and eat it. "It's quiet good." Seeing Teri reaction, !-I grab the pizza and put it on the table. He cut it into a few slices and serve it to the girls.

"What a nice gentleman." says Sophia and she pats 1-I in the head. "I'm here to serve madam." and he bow politely while Bombera grumbles and march back to the kitchen.


----------



## Vergil (May 14, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"I still think it has something to do with boob jobs gone wrong." Kagami said chowing down on the pizza, looking at the slice and nodding in approval. "Bombera! Nice pizza! You're the designated chef! Did you explode the dough a bit to make it more fluffy? Cos this is seriously good pizza!"

"I think Bomby is on to something. Guilt is a pretty big motivator." Teri looks over to where Marco has holed himself up and gets up with a slice of pizza for him. She knocks on the door.

"Uh...Doc? You want some pizza? I know you're a little...upset, I thought ...well pizza always makes me feel better!" Teri said awkwardly. She wasn't that good at reaching out to people but he had saved her life and Kagami's, so figured that it was worth the effort.


----------



## InfIchi (May 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> "I still think it has something to do with boob jobs gone wrong." Kagami said chowing down on the pizza, looking at the slice and nodding in approval. "Bombera! Nice pizza! You're the designated chef! Did you explode the dough a bit to make it more fluffy? Cos this is seriously good pizza!"
> 
> ...



Marco opens up the door, a smell of chemicals wafting through the crack in the door and out onto the deck. "Yes, Pizza sounds good." Marco grabs the pizza, "I thank you, food delivered by a beautiful woman is always better." With that, he closes the door and continues to wok on his concoction. "I need to find it..." Marco has vials and beakers boiling away, smoke pouring from them. 

"If i can cure them... If i can stop the effect." Marco clenches his fists, "If i can correct the past."  Marco continued to pour chemicals from his body into vials. "More and more, I will find the antidote." He looked up at the ceiling. "Then, Maybe Oda will see fit to forgive me." Marco takes a bite of his pizza. "Blech... Needs more sugar." Marco quickly writes down on a piece of paper, "More Sugar" And places it on the pizza, slipping it out of the door and going back to his work.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 15, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]


[Chaos at the auction house]

With Kai....

*"Soru!" *Biggie made the first move. Kai spun around and took a swing that collided into Biggie who was quick on the uptake and used* "Tekkai!"* The agent turned marine had acted on impulse and had forgotten that Kai had a similar CP0 background, despite not graduating even he knew enough to know that odds were that a Soru in a situation like that..... Whoever is coming at you, is likely to appear right behind you. The Tekkai neatralized the straight on strike coming at him, but Biggie did lose his balance.

The other two had been circling around Kai, they were about to make their move when out of the sea of paper, body and wreckage a figure suddenly rose.  A figure clad in bloody feathers where his ripped bodysuit didn't cover him, Daz had transformed into his animal point. The flightless predator of ancient times, the Terrorbird, was ready to go after his prey. 
It went straight for Kai, ignoring his opponents and it slammed it's beak on the iron coated fists Kai used to defend himself with. 

The Lonestar marines stood back as they watched the scene unfurl, the explosion that had gone off drew their attention next. *"It's the base!"* Biggie yelled out. *"We're heading back to the assess the sitution, if those bastards don't kill each other we'll get them at a later point."* They had the manpower, and everything locked down, there was no escaping for them.

Brock finally made his way past Hanzo, hitting the wrestling duo of Kai and Daz with one of his Noro beams while he charged them. He was on a collision course with his shield in front of his shoulder and his sword over it, intending to run through them as if he was a jousting knight. "I will not let you ruin a single magnificent abb of his!" A downed Hanzo groaned as he tossed a bunch of smokebombs around Kai and Daz while throwing a grappling hook around Brock's blade and pulling it out of his grip. 

Brock was going too fast to do anything, his momentum carrying through the smokecloud and sending his shieldfirst straight into Kai and Daz who were violently sent flying, straight through a wall, before Brock crashed himself. 

"Ugh." Kai had taken a beating, Daz had gotten him good, his iron protection had prevent him from losing his arms or too much blood but that beak had been doing a number on the fleshy prize that was in between the iron skin and bones protecting Kai. Considering the Zoan had taken the full effect of that beam, and took the brunt of Brock's charge. Kai figured they were pretty much even, especially considering Kai took the brunt of that wall they crashed into.

"What is this place?" He had tossed Daz's still form off of him, and stood up to see a hidden passegeway. He was at the end of it, where he was looking at what appeared to be a bankvault. A strongroom secured by a massive steel door. "I could use a quick snack....." Plus, considering where they were, he could only imagine what they could keep stored behind that. If the rumored sword of the P.K was essentially in plainsight like that, then behind this hidden strongly secured vault there had to be something as amazing as Oda's own damn sword of justice or something. 

With Hiro

The Shackled Swordswman VS The Red Ronin

The three had witnessed at first hand, what kind of destruction their prince was capable of. Back when they were still members of the Rising Sun Revolutionaries, they were still kids when they learned that their captain had acquired one of the Empress' children. The boy was around their age, but the elder that had delivered him to the crew so that they could provide protection and provide them with a way to place the child somewhere were the dogs of the marines and the empire would not find himn. 

Still only a boy, it was rumored he had shown the potential to use the legendary hidden sword techniques. Last seen long ago, back when Nihon didn't even exist yet as warring clan lords ruled what would later become Nihon. The man that unified the county and defeated those clanheads, Shinji the Dragonslayer was the first and until then the only user that had shown to be capable of using those skills.

Ji was perceptive enough to see the low quality katana Hiro carried, indicating that Hiro was still far from mastering the fightingstyle. The need for a sword betrayed that, but the fact it was a low quality sword made it clear that the prince had more then enough skill to be deadly with even a blunt crappy blade. Their biggest concern though, how could they harm the man that was supposed to be the symbol of their revolution. The man that would free Nihon from the evil regime that had taken over now?

"Rising Sun huh?" Hiro commented, upon seeing their tattoos. "Look I don't know what you guys have in mind, but like I said, I'd make a run for it because this isn't going to have a happy ending otherwise and I would like to avoid killing you but I've got very little say in that matter." With his freehand, he pointed at the snake tattoo that was coiled around his neck. 

Ji had drawn his pair of tanto knives, Orochi had his katana while Tsu had a couple of senbon needles between her fingers but while they were in defensive stances, they dared not to make a move. 

"Why are you playing around?" Yuki appeared, landing on a chimney. She stood on the other side of the three from where Hiro stood. She had been guarding another rooftop, but left to check in when back up relieved her. "Let's hurry up and finish these three, there have been complications at the sector where the captain is, we should give her support."

Yuki's sword clashed into that of Orochi, as she went in for the attack. Hiro went after Ji. With one hand he slashed with his blade, the tanto knives effectively blocking it. It was too late by the time he realized Hiro's other hand came down on him with a chopping motion. "Could it be.....?"

"Agh." It was Tsu, who had jumped in the way to break up the fight. "Prince Hirohito, we beg of you..." And with that she fell into Ji's hands as Hiro was left stunned. "Oh fuck me....." The only face that was whiter, and had bigger eyes, was that of Yuki.

KABOOM!

A massive explosion rocked the city, they could see from where they were standing that it had been the marine base, rudely interupted the drama that was taking place on this rooftop.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 15, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue*​
*The Will of D.*​​











Zy's ambition was known by many, but the runt of the Roberts pack was intending to win it all. Victory however is never a thing you can easily snatch from the jaws of defeat. Despite that somehow he'd done it. Not once, but again and again. His entire trip through East Blue was barely a journey, but a testament to his uncanny will to survive. His determination, more inhuman than even his raw power, was often kindled when his back was to the wall.

This was one of those times.​
"Huff, huff, huff..." Zy panted while setting Manni down. His attacks knocked Ride around but failed to topple the muscular okama. 

"Fuck this..." Zy muttered before winding his arms in circles as a blue glow lit the soaked cobblestone padded road. Lightning boomed thunderously overhead, and the rain fell. Tired? There was no such thing as being tired. His bleeding stomach, slashed chest, and throbbing heart meant nothing when he had so much to lose. Kane, Tengu, Koaj, Rebecca, Manni, Bazoo, Havok, and Jamal... Now there was even Kai and Sam. Even that random fucking nerd that joined them for absolutely no conceivable reason that Zy could pin. Were they all dead? Were they alive?

_The Grand Line... are you there, Cyrus? I might not make it there with you... but if I'm to die here. I'm going to raise hell first. It's Show Time. Let's give the world a glimpse of why East Blue's Beam-Man is the Prince of the fucking Sea._

"Is that all you've got..?" Ride taunted Zidane, hands on his hips as he rose with a smirk. "Is this really the power of the man that supposedly sank Sea Land? I guess you're all talk after all. You know, I guess I can tell you. Some of your friends have been captured already. So what will you do, _Zidane Roberts_? Want to surrender and join them in hell?"

"What...? B-Becca...? No! You're lying!" Manni shouted as he attempted to stand only to collapse from the injuries reminiscent of bullets to the body. "Becca... Papa Bear... Cyrus, where are you...? Zy... you... let them get captured...? I can't... I just can't..." The girl teared up, before silently weeping. Why was everything for them always so unbelievably hard?

Instead of replying Zy's glowing fists struck his chest. He coughed out blood and bowed his head. When the young pirate looked up again his eyes were shining that familiar bright neon shade of blue. The ground trembled from the amount of power Zy was stuffing himself with. The kneeling pirate opened his mouth, ignoring the blood that quickly spilled down his chin as he muttered, "You're in my way..."










​
Zy disappeared with tremendous force, resulting in Ride's eyes widening an instant before the ever-loving shit was punched out of him. The okama's skull clearly cracked and the unconscious marine smashed through several walls before barreling over a pile of debris to smack the back of his head against a wall.

Manni looked up in awe. Was that really Zy...? The aura blasting off of him was a captivating combination of fascinating and alarming that left the girl's tear-stained visage facing him. Sniffing and rubbing at cold cheeks, she said, "Rebecca..."

"Let's go." Zy immediately sped off like a bullet, and the girl flinched at the breezy streak before following it. She was stunned, but found herself smiling. He kept getting stronger and stronger... and whether he knew it or not, courageous. Though she'd never actually let the arrogant punk know it, she respected him.

Marines rushing to the headquarters paused to face Zy, and they were defeated in a flash.

"What was that?!" A marine screamed.

"I don't know, I just saw a Blue Flash!" Another cried, before he too was knocked unconscious.

"It's Zidane Roberts..." A higher ranking marine announced while drawing his sword. Zy blew by him, a kick dislocating the marine's jaw while sending him rocketing into the sky.

The others, before they could even begin to react, were sent flying a split second later.

Manni jogged by them waving at the trail of defeated bodies. She caught a barely conscious one and slapped him repeatedly before asking, "Where's my sister?!"

"I-I don't know!" Manni stomped him unconscious and resumed following Zy. When they neared the smoking remains of the Marine HQ Zidane Roberts signaled for Manni to go hide. "Find Havok and then go to Kai and Sam."

Before she could reply Zy clapped a hand onto her prosthetic arm and super charged the girl. Manni blinked in shock but nodded and flew off. "You'd better not die!"

"..." Zy placed a hand to his chest, not even wanting to guess how damaged his insides were. Eh. Fuck it. What else was new? He'd just swallow the pain like a man. 

While marines were rushing to the headquarters Zy's power up canceled and he gave his aching body a much needed rest. He'd need to use his fruit's strength externally now, after all. Chin lifting, Zy called out, "Who's first?" 

Marines faced the pirate with his chest puffed out and his hands on his hips. The soldiers aimed their guns but before they could fire beams socked them in the face like blisteringly hot punches that sent them flying into different directions with smoke rising from their burnt faces.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 15, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue
Continued Post*​
*Zidane Roberts vs Hector Helsing*​










​
Hector's footsteps announced his arrival. Marines cleared the new battlefield knowing full well what the logia was capable of. "I have no intentions of taking you in. You're going to die here and now, Roberts."

"..." Zy knew he was outmatched. He placed one glowing hand to his palm and kept the other lit. Half and half was his intention. When he felt the power surge through him but remain tingling at his fingertips, he nodded. 

"You're not actually thinking you can defeat me, are you?" Hector questioned him. He was mostly amused at the pirate's guts. "Any final words?"

"It's over for you now, pirate!" Shouted a marine.

Another marine fist pumped the air while screaming, "Destroy him Commodore Helsing!"

"You messed with the wrong crew," Zy calmly warned. Crouching, he suddenly said, "Bimu Bimu no..."

"ROCKET!"

Zy instantly shot off into the sky with beams blasting from his feet. He was ahead of Helsing who immediately took off after him, Hector's arms to his sides as he rode his poison. "You can't escape!"

"Who's running!? Bimu Bimu no... SCISSORS!" Zy blurted as he swept his arms by each other. Two long beams chopped at Hector only to cut clean through him uselessly. "Fuck!"

"I told you it's useless!" Helsing blurted before dropping a hand that transformed into a massive tidal wave of poison. It was about to drop on countless civilians as well as his own men, but he didn't care. He would halt the rise of these threats by any means necessary.

Zy cut off his beam-blasting to flip backwards and stomp in the air while shouting, "BIMU BIMU NO... RAMP!" A wide yet flat beam hit the ground and quickly sprung up at an angle that covered the tidal wave's assault.

"You...!!"

People cheered, even a few marines, at the unexpected save. The long ramp stopped the poison's advance and sent it washing back to a cobblestone road.

Hector scowled and slowly transformed into a full poison man. His body dripped the deadly fluid onto screaming and fleeing civilians. "You're in no position to try to protect anyone, pirate filth! Death Bomb!"

Zy growled and set up several bimu bimu no discs while falling out of the sky. The purple bomb burst through Zy's defenses with ease leaving a smoking trail behind and exploded point-blank in the falling pirate's face. Covered in poison, Zy hit the ground hard and grimaced. 

"You're finished," Hector boasted before a foot stomped the fallen Zy's chest, rubbing his back against the puddle of poisonous fluid. 

"Lance!" Zy shouted as a beam pierced Hector and emerge out of his back. It stabbed him, but again failed to harm the ruggedly handsome poison logia. 

"Oh? You can still move? You're the first person to survive my poison.." The commodore complimented him as his head tilted. "You will also be the last."

A rough stomp to the head knocked Zy out. 










​
When Zy woke he did so to a familiar sight. The very spot where Roger was executed, except instead of looking up he was perched for a proper death. The 'nap' had recharged him a bit, but Zy's head was set for the executioner's blade. Helsing was already gone, but the seastone knife in Zy's back would make sure the injured pirate would stay put. 

"He's up now... I guess we're to kill him?" One of the marines shouted over the stormy weather.

"I wonder why he chose to do it like this... Didn't he rescue Loguetown from Titan? Maybe that's why... it feels weird killing him, doesn't it?" The second marine asked with shaken resolve.

"Get it over with," Zy said with a grin. "I'm not a fucking hero, mate. I'm a pirate."

The men faced one another, nothing but the howling wind and the unsettling task making them feel queasy left. They shrugged off their doubts, and lifted their blades.

"...!!!!!!!!!!"



"What the...?" One of the soldiers wondered aloud.

The phoenix shot forward at a terrifying speed. It struck the gawking men, sending them falling with loud shrieks. It then removed the seastone and snatched Zy between the beak only to fly off. 

"Dodo...?" Zy weakly managed.

_Call me Do_, The bird 'spoke' directly to Zy's mind in a way the young pirate couldn't quite understand. _What? Don't be confused. I thought you already knew I was special._

His bangs blew wildly while Zy rode on top of Do. The pirate grinned and said, "So... the dodo evolved into a phoenix, eh? I could've made a fortune off of you."

_Bastard._

Hector blocked off the escape route of the fleeing pirates. Splashing them with poison, the marine commodore popped his neck as bullets flew uselessly through him. "I'll be handling the Dyre pirates next... Elle and Brock should have the others fully handled by now... and then I'll snuff out the traitor."

A beam slammed down on top of him from above sending cobblestone spraying as the heavily dented road got smashed in by the surprise attack. Zy shouted after the hit connected, "Bimu Bimu no... FUCK YOU!"










​
"Hmm... I was kind enough to give you an honorable demise for aiding Loguetown. Somehow, luck frees you, and you waste that opportunity to come and die...? Are you insane?"

Slowly transforming into his poisonous mode he eagerly said, "Doesn't matter. I guess I'll finish you off like trash instead..."

"Move it, Do!" Zy commanded. The phoenix nodded and sped up, whizzing through Loguetown with the poison-man chasing them. Pointing his index fingers at Helsing the fleeing pirate shouted, "A whole lotta fuckin' pew pew pews!"

Helsing let the thin beams hit him, bits of smoke rising each time. A fist went back... and then shot forward to unleash an enormous blast of the purple liquid. This time it seemed to have some extra kick, because buildings were melting.

The high speed chase continued through Loguetown with Helsing fiercely attacking the ridiculously fast blue bird. Zy and Do went whooshing through humanoid traffic. Civilians, marines, and fleeing pirates jumping out of the way each time the duo zipped down a street only to be poisoned by the effortlessly pursuing Helsing.

"Fuck you! Bimu Bimu no... _You Fuckin' Square_!" Zy's index fingers shot beams out and shaped a square with them. Once the outline was formed he thrust his palms out and a wall formed that Helsing splashed against. He punched through it instinctively and continued chasing his speedy prey.

_If we keep running like this pirates and civilians will get caught in the crossfire..._

"Fuck them!" Zy rudely spat, tongue hanging out.

Do crashed through a window and flew directly into Kai. The pair tumbled wildly with the phoenix before smashing out of a wall. They were left in the middle of a road with Do unconscious.

Hector had grown in size to pursue Zy easier. Though not as large as Titan he moved far quicker. He towered over them... fuming... with poison dripping everywhere. 

"..." A beam-umbrella was over Zy and Kai's head as he stared at the overwhelming obstacle blocking their escape. 

"Well, look what the bird drug in... Kaiser D. Drake and Zidane K. Roberts. Tell me who the traitor is and I'll let you live. Don't, and well..." The dripping corrosive poison started melting the cobblestone. "It won't be pretty. Your poison resistance won't matter when I melt your face."

Zidane cradled the expensive looking music box in hand. It had rare jewels all over it, and he knew it was an exceptional find. The pirate grinned at Hector's offer and said, "No thanks. Snitches usually get stitches. Though I'll probably need 'em anyway... Besides, how dare you threaten this face. Do you know the legions of fan girls you're at risk of tearing you a new one, mate?"

Zy clapped his hands together, suddenly, and blocky poorly constructed glowing blue 'armor' appeared on both Kai and Zy. Kai gave him a look and Zy grinned back. "What? I know it isn't pretty to look at but bear with it, man. It's better than getting fucked over by his poison."

"That won't protect you from me," Helsing warned as he moved in for the kill. Zy scooped up Do, slinging the bird over a shoulder and running for it.

"Get the fuck up! Aren't you a phoenix?! I thought they were supposed to be able to regenerate!" Zy snapped.

_What...? Fuck you! That's super rare! I'm of the Dodo kin... no regeneration but we're the fastest and toughest! Anyway stop focusing on me you need to place all of your attention on getting out of here with your boyfriend..._

"I'm going to fry you and eat you for dinner if I make it outta this," Zy muttered while running. Again. Shit he was exhausted and sore. Is this what it felt like to have forced sex with a bunch of prisoners in Impel Down? Yeah, he heard the horror stories. Fucking Okama.

"Bimu Bimu no... Fireworks Deluxe!" Zy shouted as he thrust his palms out to shoot two long beams at Helsing that scattered into several mini beams once they were inside of the massive poisonous blob.

Hector's 'leg' flooded the alley, gushing like a newly formed river that Zy was left scrambling up a wall to escape. The pirate narrowly rolled onto the roof to escape the lethal attack and nervously exhaled. What in the hell had he done to deserve this?!

Zy's palm assisted him in swinging off of the roof and landing in an alley. He scrambled into a barrel, stuffed Do in it with him, and then attempted to discreetly roll away.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 15, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue
Continued Post*​
*Time to be Terminated*​

_You're shameless..._

"Yeah, yeah! I don't give a darn! Shut the fuck up, man! Er, bird! You see that shit?! I'm not battling him!"

When he saw Helsing shrink Zy wondered what happened and slipped out. Jimmy Jack was battling the commodore and somehow he was harming him. As someone that grew up around his mother and Dianna it didn't take Zy much thinking to figure out how. "Wow.. the old man was tougher than he acted..."

Zy slipped out with the bird to regroup with Kai, but first... treasure of course! Why else be a pirate?! Zy ended up killing two birds with one stone as Kai was already there searching about in the room full of goodies. Zy grabbed what he could, stuffing it all into the nearest bag he could find.

_You're letting an old man fight your battles...?_

"An old man with haki," Zy clarified.

When Kai shot him a look, Zy said, "I'm talking to the bird."

Kai and Zy shared an awkward staring contest as his friend questioned Zy's sanity.

"Ohoho, check it out. All sorts of shit we can use. Plus more bombs~! Okay, I'mma get the hell outta here."


*Meanwhile, with Manni...*

"I found you!" Manni cheered. The struggling Alexia didn't hear or notice Manni over her cries of frustration.

"Enough, Princess Alexandria! We have orders to take you home!"

"Let me go!" Alexia screamed as she struggled against the grip of the sneering marine that was busy dragging her towards a ship.

Manni opened her hand an fired a blue spherical shot that nailed a marine in the back and sent him flying. She repeated it a few times, downing a small group with her surprise attack. Alexia glanced in the direction of Manni in shock, and let out a relieved sigh.

"Thanks for helping me."

"Oh sure, Manni cockily said. "We gotta get you outta here though. Stuff is about to get crazy. C'mon, let's go meet my sister... and then save my other sister..."


*With Havok and Sasha...*

"...?" Havok looked up weakly. She was helping him...? 

Havok noticed her fighting Chuck masterfully, the man's mighty kicks countered by her bladed attacks. Havok joined in with slow but super strong haymakers that missed each other. Chuck danced around them, the martial artist's lethal legs snapping at them with his boots made of tough enough gear to withstand her slashes.

"Don't fight me," Chuck warned. 

Havok rolled his arms in a circle before spitting. A thrust resulted in the spit flying forward to hit Chuck hard in the face and send him rapidly stumbling, which opened him up for Sasha to slash him.

Stomping in outrage, Chuck snarled and shouted, "I am Chuck Fucking Norbis! I've spread more blood and gore than forty four filthy marine wars bitch! I split solid steel with a roundhouse kick! I wear a black belt on the beard that I grow on my dick! I attack sharkmen when I smell them bleed! I don't go swimming, water just wants to be around me! My fists make Pika Pika no Mi wish it was faster! Zy may have freed the slaves but I* am everyone's master*!"

Havok was panting as he ran to perform more attacks. Chuck's legs flew out at astonishing speeds, kicking Havok with bone breaking kicks. Havok crashed into a wall and hit the ground with his chest and face allowing him to position ass in the air in a humiliatingly defeated pose.

"I-I must.. protect her..."

Havok fainted immediately after.

"Well now, I suppose that just leaves us." Chuck addressed Sasha as he straightened his marine uniform. He slid into a fighting stance and was automatically prepared to engage her in a life or death struggle.

_"Come at me."_​

*With Hector Helsing*

He waited at the edge of Loguetown to finish Zy off. There was a grin of satisfaction he felt at leaving the foolish old man unconscious and beaten. Did he really think such pitiful attacks with some haki chucked in could stop him?

He would crush all of these pirates if they got lucky enough to escape. The logia suddenly froze in shock when water slammed into him. Not one blast, not two, but dozens that blasted into him rapidly. The shocked Helsing couldn't move... as he was completely covered in water now. He teetered back until splashing into the sea... only to begin drowning.

Pek was grinning as she drifted at the surface of the ocean with several other fishmen, merman, merwomen, and fishwomen. Many were slaves that the Wrecking Crew freed from Widow's Peak. Feeling their debt repaid, the former slaves cheered in triumph.


*Later with Bludvein...*


"We're alive..?" Savannah was confused.

"Duwahahahaha! I confused the poison... huff, huff... now we've got an antidote...!" Bludvein cheered as his crew slowly stood.

"Now then... time to open our prize..." Bludvein's fingers wiggled as he opened the treasure chest slowly. "The key to unlimited power... is it in this box...!?"

Some of the other lucky rookie pirate survivors ran over in an attempt to gather around the chest eagerly. Bludvein's minions blocked him off and engaged them in combat.










​
Zy tackled Bludvein and reached for the treasure, and another pirate pounced Zy. Soon all of them dogpiled the youth, and they fought and scrambled over it with Kai also making a grab for the prize. It was all for naught, though... for in town square a strange white substance splashed onto the greedy pirates.

"...well that was unexpected," Zy awkwardly said.

"That was it...? What a rip off!" Bludvein muttered as he attempted to clean off the sticky goo.

Zy felt a chill race down his spine, and blinked. "Er... am I the only one that got that sudden feeling of anus puckering dread?"












​


----------



## Palpatine (May 15, 2013)

*Sasha vs. Chuck*

Sasha couldn't help but wince at Chuck's speech. This man was one arrogant prick. Although, his skills were impressive. Havok went to make another move, but was quickly dispatched by Chuck before he could do anything. Sasha watched as his body fell limp onto the ground. "Idiot" she muttered to herself.

"Well now, I suppose that just leaves us." Sasha turned back towards the marine, who prepared a fighting stance. She drew her second sword, and Chuck leaped towards her, bringing a roundhouse kick towards her head. Sasha blocked with both her swords, but the impact sent her sliding back several feet. _"Damn. His kicks are strong. Just one of those to the head and I'll be done."_

"What's the matter, little lady? A minute ago you were swingin' at me like wild." Chuck said sarcastically as he hopped back and forth, ready to send another kick her way. 

*Several years ago...*

_A marine was being escorted out of the Fleet Admiral's office, his uniform stripped of all medals and his jacket taken away. Sasha stood with her superior, Commodore Bannon, as the disgruntled marine was escorted down the hall by two other marines. 

"I can't believe Nester is being discharged..." Sasha thought aloud. "I can..." Bannon said as he scratched his chin. "He was caught torturing an inmate in Impel Down." 

"He was a pretty nasty guy, but I didn't think he'd ever go that far." Sasha turned to Bannon. "Why even do something like that? The man he tortured was already beaten down."

"Power makes people do terrible things. Even the kindest of men can do something they never thought they were capable of with the right amount of authority." Sasha gazed down at the floor, taking Bannon's words to heart. She looked back up and noticed he was checking his watch. "Hmm...I think I'll have tomato soup for lunch today..."

"Where did that come from?!"_

*Present...*

Sasha readied her twin blades. _"This guy's just about as arrogant as they come. He doesn't seem to have any qualms about getting carried away either." _ As Chuck threw himself towards Sasha for another couple of swings, she prepared to block his legs, hopefully targeting his midsection and finishing this quickly. _"I'm not about to be done in by this bastard..."_ As Chuck shot his metal boot at Sasha (intending to flatten her face into his heel) she brought her swords up, forming an x shape, she thrust them forward, pushing Chuck into the air, then drew back and leaped up. "Cross Flash!" Bringing her swords blade's apart, she unleashed a horizontal slash, hoping to hit Chuck right in the back mid-flight.


----------



## Vergil (May 16, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

“S-sugar?” Teri wondered what that would taste like as she walked back to the kitchen. Though her mind was also on other things. “Curing mistakes from the past.” She mumbled and sitting next to Kagami. “I think he’s taking us somewhere where something really bad happened. Like something he caused”

“Boob jobs gone wrong. I’m telling you, that’s what it is.” Kagami said matter of factly before getting smacked over the head.

“Why would they need a cure? Like a chemical one? No, I kinda think this is serious Kagami. Not sure what we can do for him.” Teri said looking over to the door.

“What? You like him?” Kagami nudged Teri’s arm. She nearly exploded with the red in her face.

“D-don’t be stupid! I’m honor bound because he saved your life and mine.” Teri said looking down at the pizza.

“God, you’re just like your dad.” Kagami said sipping on her drink, “Well there’s no point worrying about it now. Whatever happens will happen. And if we have to fight a bunch of pissed off women with nipples pointing in all directions then that’s what will happen.”

“You’re just not wanting to let that go are you?” Teri said getting up with the sugar and the pizza.

“We’re gonna get on that island and mark my words you’ll see nipples where you shouldn’t.” Kagami said as Teri walked back to Marco’s room. She simply knocked on the door and left the pizza there. Kagami also came over drew a smiley face on a piece of paper and left it on the pizza, “There! That’ll make him feel better!”


The few days of sailing passed uneventfully, though Teri forced Kagami to resumne her training and not just lounge by the pool all day drinking. Teri had been concerned since the zombie affair that she was getting out of shape and they needed to get on a strict diet and work out. Getting Kagami out of bed before 9am was a good warm up as she would cling to the sheet with a ferocity of a beast. The pair would then do the yoga exercises Kiya had taught them to save their joints and also because it kicked their arses. Much to Kagami’s annoyance, her training involved meditation in order to sync herself with Pandora’s box. It was usually a question of willpower and it was something Kagami lacked a great deal of. Teri practiced her marksman ship but also joined in on the meditation, but hers was to calm her mind and not be so tense. 

It was during one of Teri’s sniping sessions on the crow’s nest that she spotted the island. “Land ho!”

“Hah! Let’s fix those nipples!” Kagami yelled as she stood at the front of the ship.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 16, 2013)

*[Continued]*

[Chaos in Lougetown IV]

Elle?s eyes widened, it was the Secret Crimson Technique. Sam is the only none Fang that is known to know the techniques that go along with the title, but Elle was still confident in her abilities;  ?Cut the fluff Sam, I know that you?re covering for the fact that you?re sword is no longer able to cut me.? is chuckled as paper cranes start to form again.  ?Tell me Elle, what is the ignition point of paper? And do you think it?s a stretch that the speed I use with this can ignite that low of a burning point?? is asked as she tossed her Sabre to her left hand, she was playing seriously now. Sweat forms on Elle?s brow as she pulled both hands up,  ?Too slow! S.C.T. : ?? Elle braces for the attack as Sam slowly started to walk toward her.  ?Quit playing SAM!? Elle yells as she prepares to fire off her cranes.

A clicking and ratcheting sound can be heard and suddenly Elle feels her body grow weak as her creations fall to the ground, the Seastone Cuffs she kept on her was now being used against her. Sam puts her chin on Elle?s shoulder;  ?You see it too don?t you?? is asked as Sam nodded toward her double as it faded into the ?ther.  ?The Crimson Illusion.? Elle felt the heat off the S.C.T. as Sam pushed her body against hers. Letting go she walked pass the Marine,  ?You better kill me Sam, if not I?ll hunt you until the end of your days.? Sam stopped and looked back to Elle as she fell to her knees,  ?Why would I kill one of the people I can truly call a friend?? is asked, which brings hurt anger to Elle?s face;  ?You?re a traitor to the Marines, and no friend of mine!? Elle bites.  ?Think about what you just said; would I ever betray the Marines? Think about it, also think about how this defeat and what is going on around here will reflect on you, Helsing and Knightly.? is stated. Elle cut her eyes to Sam, she left Masters out, meaning he was probably the help she was talking about ~

[Auction; a Little Later]

Sam looked at the mess; her eyebrows arched curiously, what in the hell kind of orgy went on here?  ?Not what you?re thinking Sam, I swear!?     ~  

[???, Grand Line] 

Rebecca groaned and started to move. An eye slowly started to peek open, she didn?t know where she was, but the pain that racked her body told her she was alive,  ?You finally awake bonehead.? Rebecca froze, her eyes cut to where the voice came from. Leaning against a statue with a newspaper was a figure; but the voice was unmistakably that of a man. It is then that she felt a breeze, looking down she sees that her body is wrapped in bandages and other bruises and cuts were treated. Her eyes grew frightful as she felt the hives wanting to whelp just below the surface,  ?Du-did?,  ?Nope? a trail of spit and tobacco juice hit the ground from behind the paper,  ?to answer your second question. You?re on Gorgon?s Cemetery, in the Grand Line. And to answer you third question.? is stated as the newspaper is pulled from the man?s face. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jebediah B. Kain, Bart Pirate Caretaker



 ?Welp, I recon I?m the only thing standing between you and certain death out there.? Rebecca?s eyes widen, who was this old man. While looking for the words he spits another stream of disgusting out.  ?Don?t let him fool you child, he is quite harmless, I?m the one that treated you.? the old man grinned as a woman walked up to them 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Junko Lijuan, Bart Pirate Doctor



 ?I may be blind child, but I can still feel your gaze, and might I say it?s finally nice to meet the girl that not only is part of one godson?s Crew, but stole the heart of the other.?,  ?!? what did that woman just say.  ?W-who are you people and what do you mean godsons, I believe you have me confused for someone else.? she states, the old man chuckles over her snippy response.  ?My name is Jebediah B. Kain, friends call me Caretaker though, that is my wife, and I?m sure you?d recognizer her seeing as you used to work at EuphoriA.? a spit follows as Rebecca looked at the woman? J-j-j-Junko! Rebecca?s eyes widened.  ?I see that you?ve realized who I am.? the old doctor states as she took a seat next to her,  ?Th-that still doesn?t explain the godson comments.? Rebecca states,  ?Whelp, one gave you that pretty sword.? at the mention of the blade Rebecca panics,  ?Don?t worry girl, its right beside you, wrapped up all safe like.? Caretaker states spitting out another mouthful of spit, Rebecca shuddered after picking the weapon up.  ?If, if Cyrus is one, does that mean?,  ?Yes, Zidane is the other godson we spoke of.? Junko states offering her a cup of tea. 

 ?Did you know that sword has a sister?? Caretaker asks nodding toward the duffle bag that was setting by her. Rebecca is hesitant at first, but she slowly reaches for it to open, inside sitting in a cloth similar to the one that wrapped the sword of Hattanzo sat a sword that was almost a mirror image of the blade, Rebecca?s eyes widened, but she immediately knew it wasn?t the same,  ?Good eye, do you know what those glyphs mean?? is asked as he dug the wad of chew out, tossing it he picks up the cup of coffee that was in the statue?s hand. Rebecca shook her head,  ?Not surprising, Cyrus can?t read that old language. It?s an old custom of Wano, Cyrus practices the custom but with a more modern language. There, on Wano, the sword smiths believe that the swords they forge are living entities, that each breath they take while forging it, gives it life.? is stated after taking a swig of his drink,  ?They also believe that a sword names itself after it?s born and they scribe it for the entire world to see. That one was forged for me by Hattanzo himself; its name is Dawn Breaker.? 

A short pause is taken as he put the cup back in the statue?s hand,  ?The one you have was forged for my best friend, John D. Roberts, though you may know of him as ?Black? Bart.? Caretaker watched as Rebecca?s eyes grew with fright, she was holding a sword that belonged to a Yankou?!  ?Don?t be fretting, Bart thought the sword was too beautiful to be held by his stained hands, so he gave it back to Hattanzo, its true name is Morning Star.? he states pulling himself from the statue.  ?Cyrus must like you a lot to give his family treasure to you.? Junko whispered as Caretaker walked up to her, squatting he looked her in the eyes.  ?I know there are two things on your mind little lady, finding Cyrus is the first. I can see it in your eyes. The second is to get back to your crew.? he states as a hand came to his beard;  ?I won?t lie to you, the boy is alive? Rebecca?s eyes flash with joy at the knowledge that Cyrus was still alive. Junko placed a hand on Rebecca?s shoulder as she tried to stand though.

 ?I won?t stop you, if you want to leave, but the Grand Line will kill you before you find him or your crew.? Standing he allows what he stated to sink in,  ?C-can you help me?? she asks which made the old man grin,  ?Congratulations, your chances went from none to slim.? ~


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> The few days of sailing passed uneventfully, though Teri forced Kagami to resumne her training and not just lounge by the pool all day drinking. Teri had been concerned since the zombie affair that she was getting out of shape and they needed to get on a strict diet and work out. Getting Kagami out of bed before 9am was a good warm up as she would cling to the sheet with a ferocity of a beast. The pair would then do the yoga exercises Kiya had taught them to save their joints and also because it kicked their arses. Much to Kagami?s annoyance, her training involved meditation in order to sync herself with Pandora?s box. It was usually a question of willpower and it was something Kagami lacked a great deal of. Teri practiced her marksman ship but also joined in on the meditation, but hers was to calm her mind and not be so tense.
> 
> ...



Once the ship docked, the crew found nothing but destroyed port. The normal joyful workers you would see were gone, the crates destroyed, bits of fish and other assorted items they were shipping could be see left on the docks. Holes riddled it like swiss cheese. Marco steps out of his makeshift medical bay with a large back on his back. "They weren't boob jobs that went bad, I would never botch such an important procedure." Marco comments, walking past Kagami. Marco heads off the ship and onto the docks, avoiding the holes and broken crates. 

Looking into the water, Marco even sees the skeletons of sunken ships. "Have you been waiting for me long? I've been waiting for you." Marco adjusts his backpack and continues to walk forward. "Come on then." He heads off into the town, waiting for the rest of his crew to show up. What he finds in the town is no better than the docks. Parts of the buildings have been collapsed, Tables sticking out of walls, chairs in the windows, shattered glass everywhere. 

Sword slashes on the sides of the buildings, holes busted through walls, railings destroyed, awnings collapsed. Marco bends down and picks up a small doll, it's head stepped on and it's eye popped out. Turning the doll over he sees a small message "Bring Us Melon" On every door "Bring Us Melon" On every wall "Bring Us Melon" On every Table, Awning, Sidewalk, The street itself. "BRING US MELON!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2013)

Vergil said:


> "Argh! I hate it how I get caught in her pace! Kagami! Wait! It's not about breasts!" Teri started to run off after her but then stopped and turned to look at Marco, "Hey, you gonna be ok? Must be a bit of a shock to the system seeing all this?"



Marco had kind of blanked out for a minute, staring at everything, but Teri's words had snapped him out of it. "Ah? Oh yes." Marco smiled big at her, "It's so nice of you to feel concerned for me~ Such a sweet woman~" Marco held his hands close to his heart. "Ah. It warms my heart... To feel so loved." He then bowed to her, "Now then! Let us look for clues~ We can't waste any time~" He shook a finger at her. "Tsk Tsk, Not running off already to search for ideas!" He smiled again "Sophia~ Check around town dear~ I'll go and explore as well~" Marco started to happily march off into the town, "Holler if you find anything of any importance dear crew~ Or if you just want to comfort me, that's fine too Miss.Teri~" 

It was an act, Marco knew it was an act, But he wanted to make the crew feel safe. He knew they would need to feel safe, For what was coming.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue*​
*The Need For Speed*​
*Manni, Alex, Havok, and Sasha...*

Manni arrived in time to see Sasha slashing through Chuck Norbis with a fantastic aerial display. She blinked a few times, astounded at how many talented swordsmen were wandering about East Blue. Well, it was a lady this time around... but still. That was actually pretty darn cool. The girl opened her mouth to compliment her but Alex cut the girl off as she ran to Havok's side.

"Oh no, he's hurt. We need a doctor." Alexia complained as she patted the fisherman's face.

"You saved me..." Havok weakly whispered while groping her chest tenderly.

"He's fine," Alex muttered after a fist pounded Havok's face into the ground. She then shook her hand and whimpered. What in the heck was this guy made of..?

"Okay, I found you like boss man asked. Now let's get you out of here." Manni casually said while hefting up the drooling Havok. He was surrounded by hot ladies. He couldn't really complain...

"Where are we going now?" Alex asked while helping Havok onto her magical carpet.

"This isn't the end of me..." Chuck Norbis managed from the ground. "You won't escape me little girl... I'll find you..."

Rocket Girl's booster feet sent her blasting into the air as she shouted, "Last one to town square is a rotten Sea King!"

"Um, will you be coming with us..?" Alex asked Sasha while sitting at the front of the 'magically' hovering carpet. The smiling brunette had her questions, but for now they were on the same side and it'd be good for them to escape together. Well, that and it didn't hurt to have another skillful fighter around...


*Fight or Flight*

Zy was attempting to explain to Sam why sticky white shit was all over the guys and girls that were new to piracy. The gathered and 'messy' pirates were trying to get it all off, and Zy's explanation ended with the sound of lasers blowing a few groups of the gathered pirates to bits.

"Time to go," Bludvein stressed. He gave Scarlet a wink, and then the ugly man grinning before raced off with his crew. They howled with laughter while fleeing, shooting and robbing 'fellow outlaws' while leaving nothing but a trail of frantic pirates behind.

The newly approaching enemy mowed down rows of pirate, instantly foiling their escape.

"Shit..." Zy attempted to run but the zombie-cyborg landed in front of him with ground-shaking force, rattling the young pirate. "...uh, hey?"

Kai's fist nailed the prototype of the new cheaper pacifista. It momentarily halted the assault planned on Zy, and as if it hadn't already... all hell broke loose. Kai's fist sounded like a gong being struck when he hit the pacifista lite. "Now we're even..."

"...heh," Zy smirked, and nodded... before his magenta eyes flicked back to the pacifista that was regaining its footing.

Zy shaped a few Bimu Bimu Discs in time to shield himself from a laser that nicked his leg instead of piercing right through it. The pirate unleashed a series of beams that did little more than shake the lifeless killer. Sam attempted attacking a weak spot, and Kai went at it as well. No matter what they threw at the thing it took little to no damage. 

The rest of the pirates were fleeing per orders to retreat by Sam in her ear piece. It was nonsensical for the majority to be captured when they had come so far.

"Damn this thing is tough... Zy muttered while panting harshly. No time for bitching though... 

"Bimu Bimu no ... Fly Swatter!" Zy whirled himself into a quick spin and a large flat beam connected to a thin one that the pirate held struck the killing machine. Zy's attack failed to do little more than spring the thing back, but that was just fine with Zidane Roberts. It was after all a desperation tactic to buy time for them to escape. 

The undead cyborg's short trip ended with it stomping down and smashing cobblestone upon landing. Zy turned to flee instead of brawl but caught Havok, Manni, Alex, and Sasha from the corner of his eye... Zy's short jog ended with his skidding on the heels of his boots. Twisting to face the dangerous foe instead, Zy rested an elbow on his knee to pant and catch his breath while glaring ahead.

"Fuck..." The exhausted pirate said while struggling to catch his breath. It had been fight after fight...

A few fleeing pirates in the large group stopped to face the lone crazy pirate that had suddenly stopped. 

"Roberts, stop it! We've gotta run!" shouted a weasel-faced pirate.

"What are you doing?! Run Big Bro'!" A pirate old enough to be Zy's father screamed. It was the collective group of famous rookies that allowed them to live this long. This reality wasn't lost on the surviving pirates. 












"Zy, come on!" Alex screamed as she turned back to face him. Why was he doing this...? Anyone could see how exhausted looked.

"No thanks," Zy said while breathing hard and bowing his head. He figured it out. It was easy for a treasure hunter like him, and he almost immediately regretted his foolish eagerness. The chest was a trap, and this... 'white goo' was the thing that attracted the freak. It would chase them, perhaps endlessly... 

"Someone needs to stay behind for the rest of you the Wrecking Crew to get outta here. Go find Kane and the others," Zy encouraged.

Alex bit back some harsh words. Why was he such a blockhead?! At first he was the most selfish person in the world, and now he was being pigheaded sacrificial prick. Was there no middle ground with this man?!


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue​**
Continued Post​*
*The Will to Live*​​Zy shut his eyes and attempted Ansatsuken but his body rebelled against it. The failed attempt almost cost Zy his focus as it caused the worn out pirate to nearly faint. Zy's mind momentarily blanked and he buckled a bit before catching himself with a hand on his knee. Three lasers blew through Zy, sending him crashing to the cobblestone. Even a few of the loyal pirates that waited for Zy ran now. "Bimu Bimu no... _KNIGHT_!"

A poorly constructed beam-energy horse, armor, shield, and beam-javelin all appeared on Zy. Head hanging, the exhausted Zy forced his blocky ride shoot forth like a beam rather than gallop. The better he got with manipulating the shape of his beams the more accomplished the pirate felt, and this was definitely his most difficult one to date. Lasers burst through Zy's 'armor' and continually chopped through his trusty steed like a hot knife through butter. Zy kept replenishing what was lost while assaulting the pacifista lite. Zy's beam javelin thrust the pacifista and shot forward while the pirate narrowly avoided lasers that buzzed right by his face.

Unable to escape from the forced ride in the wrong direction the zombie-machine aimed a hand at the ground. A split second later an explosion sent Zy flying backwards burnt. He hit the ground hard and tumbled, a cloud of thick smoke rising from his sizzling body. Most people would be extremely harmed from it, and though Zy was hurt... the intense heat powered him up a bit. Not that it'd matter, a charging laser was about to be fired right in his face.

_Oh shit..._

Sam came from practically nowhere to stab what appeared to be a vulnerable spot. It made the pacifista's attack missed, another explosion sending Zy flying.

Zy heard her say something but he missed it over the thunderous blast. Shit. He hated owing people. Reeling in midair, Zy regained consciousness and forced himself to flip and land into a few clumsy stumbles. 

"Hey... huff, huff... nice of you to drop by..." Zy joked with a halfhearted salute. He teetered, on the brink of unconsciousness again. Falling backwards, Alexia caught him while Havok ran up.

"We're here to help too!" Havok shouted. "No more fighting alone!"

A laser took a chunk out of Havok's shoulder before he could even think of an attack. The fisherman went spinning to the ground, unconscious before he could even get a punch out.

"Havok! Argh!" Manni complained, firing spherical ball energy at the thing. She'd been around enough high level battles to know when and why to get the fuck out of the way sometimes. She knelt to heft him up only for her eyes to widen as a laser nearly pierced her skull. Kai's iron forearm blocked it, rescuing the girl.

"Huh? Uh.. ehehe... thanks, dude..?" Manni offered to Kai. He was pretty cool after all. There went crush number 1,294,489,984.

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy spoke, but then stopped with his eyes rolled back. Had he lost consciousness...? He had. His blank eyes turned blue as he mindlessly completed his change. Zy disappeared next, nothing but a splash of rain water in his wake.

A monstrously strong but sent the pacifista skidding but it returned lasers at Zy who rapidly flickered here and there, a series of narrowly missed beams following him.

"..." Alexia was patching Havok up while watching. Zy's skin was splitting open and he was bleeding all over the place. What was he doing to his insides...? Was he even conscious? It was difficult to tell from so far back... but somehow he was moving faster than the girl could visually follow.

The Pacifista was handling the three on one surprisingly well. Sam, Zy, and Kai were attacking the thing relentlessly and it still hadn't fallen. If anything it was giving it back just as good as it was taking it.

"Sir, should we interfere..?" A marine asked Brock.

"No. You'd just be slaughtered. The scale of that battle is a bit above you," Brock replied with a frown.

"Then will you be interfering...?" Another marine asked.

"Why? I'd like to see is the thing replacing us was a waste of government funding or not," Brock said in an amused manner.

"Besides, from the looks of things they've got nothing that can stop that thing. I guess this is as far as the next generation will be reaching. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go make sure to cut off the exit point." Brock calmly stated before walking off urgently. The cape of Brock Knightly remained flapping as the man thought differently than he spoke. _That won't be enough to stop you, will it...? You've the luck of the namesake of your cursed fruit. It will run out in the Grand Line, however, with me... until then, live. Live so that I can kill you myself._

"UOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Zy screamed, high speed and power blows savagely pounding on the pacifista to make it rattle. 

It was knocked to Sam, who slashed it to Kai, who bashed it to the ground so hard that the ground split. The three pirates stood around it ready to give it some more... but sure their combined efforts at least put a dent in the damned thing. They were denied yet again as their foe rose, unharmed.

Zy lunged at the thing rocketing ahead like a bat out of hell. Hands gripping the shirt of the thing, feet planted on the chest, the unconscious Zy continually slammed his forehead against the machine like a wild beast. He was rewarded with a few lasers through the body in an attempt to blast him off but the pirate continued to assault it like a crazed animal. He eventually managed to knock the thing off balance and make it stumble back... but not before the pacifista's fist blew him three buildings like a bothersome gnat.

Zy emerged from the debris seconds later bashing on it again, beating on the things with tightly balled fists while roaring in a completely beastly manner. 

"It's killing him!" Alexia blurted at Kai and Sam.

"Chill, he's a hell of a distraction like that too... maybe they can think of a strategy or something while Zy is going ape mode...?" Manni reasoned with Alexia.

"Are you blind?! Look at him!" Alexia screamed.

Do flew in for the rescue, plucking Zy who paused an instant before smashing his fist across the pet bird's face. Zy's body slumped, and he hung in Do's grip until the young bird swung him onto his back.

"Zzz..."

"BIG, BAD, FISH!" Havok screamed as he performed a wide uppercut, fist sending the pacifista stumbling.

Tying a hachimaki around his head he shouted, "I'm gonna catch a big one!"

Havok got into a slug fest with the pacifista lite, each punch from it damaging him but the fisherman fought courageously nonetheless. He traded blows until the monstrously strong foe got the better of him, sending Havok crumpling to the ground. The machine-zombie walked by him, heading towards Sam and Zy again. 

"Wait..." Havok coughed out as he weakly caught the pacifista's leg in a shaky grip and held on... 

A laser pierced Havok's back, and the fisherman let out a blood curdling scream before fainting. His anguished cry woke Zy, who was sleeping on the back of Do. The phoenix was circling their target from above.

"Damn it... I-I can't move..." Zy noticed. Everything hurt...

_Don't sweat it, captain... I'll be your arms and legs!_ Do assured him.

*Meanwhile with Kane...*

"Move!" A ball of water hit one of the marines attacking Kane from behind to send him flying.

Pek stood with some of the fishmen rebels. The gathered group fought bravely at Kane's side, fighting back the marines and assisting him.

"Kane, where's Zy?!" Pek asked. "We managed to overtake some of the marine ships, but we've got to get moving now! Another fleet is coming! Rumor is there's a Vice-Admiral on that one too! They heard of a New Worlder coming to Loguetown and sent him! If you don't escape now you all are gonna get captured!"

*Help from the sky...*

One of Dragon's doom ships approached Loguetown from the sky. Piloting it was Super Marcello and Livio. The Italian mobsters had been on the way upon hearing that Zy was under attack.

Huge black bullets blew holes through some of the naval ships to clear a path. 

"IT'SA ME, MARCELLO!" The 'plumber' chirped.

"AND LIVIO MUTHA _FUCKA_!"

*Can they build it...? Yes the fuck they can.*

Bob and Felix finished building a ramp to the conquered ships with superhuman speed and efficiency. It would allow them to escape, considering the docks got destroyed from Hook's antics.

"Hey, you're in my way..." Bludvein coldly spat.

"This ship isn't for you," Bob snapped back while Felix nodded.

"Honey said move!" Savannah screamed while tackling Felix and prepared herself for a 'meal' of his life energy. The pinned construction worker screamed for help and it came in the form of Peg Leg Pete.

"SAIL ON, YOUNGSTERS!" Pete screamed.

"Heheheh..." Bludvein cackled, hands twitching. He then eerily said, "You fuckers are too confident in your abilities... *I'll teach you to fear, bitch!*"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Loguetown , East Blue
Continued Post*​
*Goodnight Sweet Prince​*

*Back with Zy, Kai, and Sam...*


"Huff, huff..." Zy was panting and drooling blood as he placed a hand where his overworked heart whined. "Drop me..."

_What happened to finding One Piece...?_

"Not planning to die here... just do it, bird... get me before I hit the ground and I suppose I'll make it home for supper..."

Do nodded and swooped down while spinning beautifully before releasing Zy as the pirate intended. The bird's wide wings spread for it to curve through the sky and circle around, shooting down to catch Zy. 

Falling nose first Zy began glowing brightly. "Bimu Bimu no..."

*"REEZAA!"​*​A brightly shining blue beam hit the pacifista at the same time that it hit Zy clean through the stomach with an actual laser. The pacifista lite smacked off of the ground creating a loud crash and a splash of rainwater. When it rose it had finally been damaged... but Zy's minor success came at a price...

"..." Zy fell, unconscious again. He'd had a hole blown clean through his stomach and out of his back. His chances of living seemed impossible now, but Zy grinned nonetheless... much the same way Roger did on the day of his death. 

_There... did my part, guys... now kick that thing's ass..._​
Do caught him before he hit the ground as the bird emotionally blurted into the pirate's head, LIAR! YOU LIAR!

Manni was shaken... Zy and Cyrus survived incredible punishment, but this? There'd be no surviving this. He was dead... the thing actually managed to kill Zidane K. Roberts.

The pacifista zombie smoked and twitched with spontaneous spasms as visible sparks shot from where Zy had finally managed to injure the thing. 

""No..." Alexia whispered, her eyes wide on horrified bewilderment.

"No... no... NO... NO...!" Alexia screamed as tears fell as the girl's cheeks. Reckless fucking asshole! He was supposed to help her save her kingdom! He was supposed to ... didn't he realize she... the princess dragged her nails through her face in grieving disbelief as she desperately shrieked, 

*"ZY!!!"*​













The black scarf drifted down as if it was being filmed in slow motion. It landed before the pacifista, which stepped on Zidane's prized item while charging dual lasers. Manni was running furiously at the thing, and two lasers at those incredible speeds sent the girl spinning through the ground. The nicked her rather than managing clean shots from excellence of Cyrus' smithing. She picked up Zy's fallen cane, panting while wielding it like a sword. Blinking back tears first, the feisty girl shouted, "Stupid thing... I'll fucking kill you...!" 

Like a flickering flame caught in the worst storm thus far, Zy's trail blazingly wild life was cut tragically short. Had his father failed...? Would his mother be disappointed? Would Jed manage to bring a victory to the Roberts this go around? These were the first things Zy wondered as he died.

His family, his friends, hell even himself... he pushed so hard only to not keep his word. Would anything he did even matter in the end...? Aw well. Fuck it.

A man with large shoulders sat before him... and Zy could've sworn it was Kaiser D. Winter. 

"Wait, I recognize you... You're the last Pirate King, right? What about my dad, is he dead too...?"

Kaiser looked as if he was about to respond, but Zy said more...

"Wait, first I wanna ask somethin' else... Since I'm pretty sure I'm dead and all... can you answer something for me? What _is_ One Piece?"

Kaiser smiled knowingly and Zy shut his eyes and smiled as well while his dying body breathed a final breath.

"Nah, never mind... I bet the journey was more fun than the destination."


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates
*
"Another island filled with people that wants us dead." sighs 1-I. "Get use to it. I doubt we will ever see an island that accept us and treat us with lavish food and dancing." and Bo,bera looks at the doctor. He doesnt like this island one bit. He doesnt know what or why but his guts screaming at him. Bombera smiles.

"A challenge."


----------



## DVB (May 16, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo
*

Diego had a bad feeling about this island called Zo. Diego looked at Drayek. He seemed to have fallen asleep or was even unconscious. However, he wasn't sure how much longer Drayek had. After what seemed awhile, they finally arrived on the port. Diego hopped off and began noting the surroundings. It was a small village.

It was quite in a bad state. There was poverty and problems. Diego wodnered what kind of place was here. He picked up Drayek and he left the boat tied before he looked around.

He saw someone carrying a girl. He began running after them.

"Hey! I need a doctor!" Diego told out loud as he followed them with Drayek on his back.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 17, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]​
[Chaos in Lougetown V]

* ‘Good grief. More bad news. This isn’t one of our shining days.’ –Optimus Prime; Day of the Machines*​









​
With all the will the young woman could, she mustered herself from the wreckage she was blasted through. Chunks of wall and splintered wood rolled off her back as she pushed herself to her knees. Her dulling aqua colored eyes fired toward the heavens just after Zidane’s battle cry echoed over the square. What she saw tore at her very core as Zidane takes a blast straight through the stomach. Sam’s eyes fill with tears as she watched Zy go limp in Do’s claws. Standing she tries to take a step toward the Phoenix as it lofted toward the ground. But she couldn’t find the strength. 

_ “I’ll be the Pirate King one day, you just wait and see Sam, and if you’re lucky you’ll be my favorite winch.”_

Tears stream, memories flood back to her, her child. No their childhood;  “Zidane! You *JERK*!” it wasn’t fair, her mind raced so hard that she couldn’t even properly yell at Roberts. Feeling her legs growing weak and rubbery she falls back to her knees as Kai re-engages the Pacifista Lite. She just couldn’t find the strength any more. 

_ “That’s a stupid dream Zy, you know how strong you’d have to be to do that? You can’t even beat me.” 

 “That’s only because you’re a freak…

Ow, ow, ow, ow . Hey, not there!” 

 “Do you really think that you can become King of the Pirates?” 

 “Grandpa says if you dare to dream big you can achieve big. So yeah. It may sound stupid, but I know I can.” 

 “I still say you’re a stupid boy.”

 “Yeah, well I’ll show a stupid girl what I can do.”_ 

Sam shivered as she rubbed her arms, even in this heat and rain, she felt strangely cold;  “Jerk, how are you going to prove me wrong dead.” tears roll down her cheeks. She resigns to defeat as she watched Kai plow through a wall. Even damaged the machine was destroying them. That was it as it were, game over they’d lost.  “None of us were supposed to die here today, why Zy? Why?” she asks falling to the side she fills all the gusto and strength that defined her wash away. 

A sharp slap across the face causes Sam to shudder as she is pulled from the ground,  “Alright honey, time for self-loathing is over. Your plan hit a little hick-up, but if you don’t pull yourself together. We’re all going to die.” Sam’s wet eyes cut to Scarlet as she held her up,  “What’s the use; we’ll all die like that fool anyway.” 

-SLAP-

 “I said get ahold of yourself, I have my two best underlings working on your boyfriend. Now what is it we have to do to live through this?”,  “You…” Sam couldn’t even bring herself to snap back about the boyfriend comment, she was relieved that they were helping him. Almost instantly Sam comes to. Her battle ready mind surveys the scene. Kai was still combating the Pacifista. It wasn’t going to well; it was then that Sam decided it was time to buckle down.  “Two things. One get Zy back on his feet. Two.” her head bobs over to Kai.  “Help knucklehead distract the motor breath. I need a couple of minutes to set up, if not it’ll all be for not.” Scarlet nodded at the requirements.  “Alright boys, you heard the lady let’s show them why we’re the number one Crew from the West Blue! Lehas, your assets will be of little use here, get me some cannon fodder and don’t let me catch you fucking the half live ones. Drcia lock and load. Jkal, Eian I hope you know what is expected of you two.” ~

[With Jkal and Eian] 

The black haired man known simply as Priest to his enemies circled Zy, Do protectively held his wings out as Alexia ran up.  “Fear not my children! I have been sent to bring the word of the almighty, this boy’s time is not up and I shall bring the healing his body needs!” he declares as he walked pass Alexia who attempted to stop him, but he was just too fast for her or even Do to react to.  “Yay I shall fall into temptation, but his will and staff comfort me, he taketh me to lay by still waters.” is stated with firm faith as the man placed his bible on Zy’s chest. Alexia looked at him with reserved worry as he was ranting like a wild man. The grenades and hammer didn’t do much to still that nervous glance. Eian falls to his knees and looks over the wound,  “No weapon form against me shall prosper, for it is written in the word and through that word shall a standard be lifted in out stead.” pulling a small flask out Eian opens it and sprinkles the contents on Zy’s face; though he was almost gone his body still had the ability to react to the burning sensation of the light acid. 

 “My child there is hope!” he declares pulling an orb shaped container out. Inside a dark green liquid sloshed around. Opening it with his teeth he pours it into the wound left by the laser. Alexia watch as it boiled and bubbled. Zy’s body stiffened as the wound seemed to steam.  “Is that is going to save him?’ she asks. The mad doctor turned a psychotic grin toward her,  “That alone, no.” is the blunt straight forward answer. Alexia frowned.  “Will having faith in your god help?”,  “Faith always helps my child, but in this case it’s not that simple.” he states standing,  “The lord works in strange ways and sometimes he even works through devilish means. Jkal, bring the none believers!” he howls. 

From behind that ragged scary man walks dragging two poor Pirates by the scuff of their necks as they kicked and scream in protest. Silently he dropped them one at a time at Eian’s feet. The religious zealot went straight to work as he rubbed a blue cross into each man’s forehead. The agent was a powerful paralytic and soon the men couldn’t move.  “Praise the lord sinners, for the lord even smiles upon you as you lend your aid to save this poor soul from death.” he happily cackles as he continued to draw religious symbols on the two.  “Is… it… time?” the lanky man asks as he sat down cross legged beside Zy and the two hapless prisoners. Eian nods as he picked his bible up.  “Good” is stated as he dipped the tip of his finger into Zy’s boiling wound, they had to do it while he was still alive after all. Jkal licks the blood which causes two streams to flow down his face. Then as Eian starts to quote scripture the pasty man pulls a blade and jabs it into the two pirate’s stomachs. Then dipping two fingers in Zy’s wound he sprinkles that blood across the other donated blood.

Biting down on the blade he places his fingers on the edge of the first wound Zy had (on his stomach), strangely it seemed to curl as he pulled at it. Alexia gasped as he pulled the wound away leaving unmarred flesh. He then touches the furthest pirate with his free hand, which causes the wound to shrink away to nothingness as it opened across the man’s stomach, who wailed in pain before dying.  “You… girl…” he states looking up to Alexia. Those sunken bloody eyes frighten her but she cannot look away.  “turn… the… boy… over.”~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 17, 2013)

Marco Melon-


Marco walked through the streets on his own, Everything was destroyed. Memories flowed through him, the toy shop he used to stand outside, hoping that one day he would be able to afford a truck. The ice cream shop he stood outside, wishing he was like the other kids and able to buy the delicious treat... The red light district... Where he wished for other things. "I have to see if Dad is still alright..." Marco rushed out of the city, his legs carrying him as fast as they could. "Man i am slow." Marco thought to himself, running along the road. "Its no wonder Sophia is mad at me all the time."

The small village outside of Moss bay was no better off, Everything was turned over or broken into. "Dad..." Marco rushed quickly into his family home only to find it ransacked and disheveled. "DAD!" Marco screams, looking around the house, there was no sign of his father. "Dad..." Marco collapsed to his knees, and there it was...  a letter on the table. "Dad?" Marco rushed over to the letter, "To Marco." Is all it said on the outside, he quickly opened it up and began to read the letter...

"No..." Marco clenched his fists and dropped the letter. "Hold on Dad, I'm coming for you!" With that the doctor rushes out of his house, his destination unknown to the rest of the crew. 

-------------

Sophia/Teri-

"So... What is it that keeps you and Kagami going? She seems a bit... off." Sophia comments, "And i think she may have breast envy." Sophia looked down at her own chest, "I mean, She kept going on about boob jobs, Do you think.. Maybe..." She adjusted herself a bit, "Is it me?" she then looked at Teri's "Or maybe it's you..."


----------



## kluang (May 17, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera and 1-I walks into the town casually. They know trouble in right around the corner, but they dont care about it. After awhile with Kagami, constant battle become a norm. Or maybe its just how the pirates live.

1-I looks around the area. Houses are busted up, businesses have their windows broken, chairs sticking out of walls, tables laying outside in the streets. The town is wrecked and there is painting all over, "BRING US MELON!" 

"We've been seeing that writing over and over again...."

"Whats our good doctor name again?"

"Marco....Melon..."

"Yup..." and Bombera clenches his fist. "Another battle."

"This writing seems to be made from squid's ink. I believe our good doctor have something to do with fishman slavery."

"......."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 17, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[Beginnings of an uneasy Alliance; The Unnamed Crew]


[Chaos in Lougetown VII]

Rookies with a thing for Kai were dropping like flies, his bag containing the prizes he picked up at the auction house's secret storage room had been tossed on the ground as Kai was going all out.  The Ironman had lost himself in a berserker state after Zy was killed in front of his eyes. He had pushed his powers to the max, both of his arms were transformed into iron from the shoulder down. From the skin on the far outside, to the the bones on the inside. 
At his core, the furnace that had he next to stomach as an additional was firing off on all cylinders. The heat it produced was steadily increasing since Zy went down, but so far Kai's natural heat resistance to this internal heat was still holding up. 

Even with all of the strength gained from pushing his powers to the limit, and the rage fueling him wasn't enough to do much against this threat. Only later they would learn who and what they were exactly facing, a prototype the W.G.'s best and brightest minds provided to the marines. Where in the past Pacifistas had been used, this prototype was supposed to usher in a new generation of weapons for the effort against piracy. Perhaps the biggest surprise though, was the poor soul who's body had been converted into this miserable existence. Few of the young warriors present recognized him, but the man had made his bones during the Revolutionary wars as a crewmate for the previous Pirate King. Those that recognized him and the inhuman state he was reduced to, could only shudder at the thought of what the W.G. would sent out for them next. 

On the surface the thing didn't look all that imposing, more machine than man. Seemingly mindless and direct. It's arsenal seemingly limited to just it's lasers, though that alone was enough to pierce any defense the rookies present could produce. The high grade metal hidden beneath it's skin was the secret behind it's strength and durability. Kai so far hadn't been able to get anywhere near to denting it, let alone breaking though it. His blows were shrugged off, and everytime he was swatted away it felt as if he was ran over by a giant.

He lost count of how many times he had been knocked down, at one point he remembered everything going dark and the sweet delicious taste of iron in his mouth. Which he always had to remind himself of being bad, that was the sign of blood filling up his mouth. While he had been down, Sam had gambled her life on using whatever she could to take down this monster. He was just able to witness the tail end of her attempt, Sam eventually going down as well to join Zy. It looked like it was  his turn, this was not how he imagined it. Neither this situation or the end of his life for that that matter. He figured this trap could serve as his coming out party, he wanted to get one over the marines and start his journey towards becoming Pirate King and forming his pirate armada that would help him in his effort to succeed where his namesake had failed. A revolutionary pirate faction that would rival the established world powers and keep the corruption of the marines and W.G. in check.

The darkness had slowly been fading away, and as he saw Sam and was reminded of what had just happened to Zy, red took it's place. He had reached a tipping point, the heat and the power that was bursting from within would break down his body but until then he would be mauling the Conquista. From his mouth and nostrils, thick black smoke was bellowing accompanied by steam. His iron arms were starting to glow as they were heating up rapidly, at a far faster pace than the rest of his body as the iron was a far better conductor for the heat. 

The machine was heavily damaged, the egg shell had cracks on it due to the combined efforts of Zy and Sam. It would be up to Kai to break upon this egg and whip up the omelet. He was in no state of mind to name his attacks, he was moving on pure instinct by now, but all the years of training and combat experience had resulted in the muscle memory that allowed him to still pull of high level moves. It started with what would later be known as a Burning Arrow. He caught the Pacifista 2.0 by surprise, his searing hot finger slamming into an opening produced by Sam.

Kai's other hand reached for another opening, tearing into them while he held on for dear life. The machine tried to shake him off, then grabbed him by the arm. It's skin melting away from the touch, drops of liquid metal were dropping from Kai's arm. It managed to tear Kai off of his back, he swung violently with the intent to sent him straigth through a wall or seven. Kai was like a pitbull though, he had grip on his target and there would be nothing that could pry him off. His burning hand was gripping it by the wrist, fires had started over various spots on it's body by now. 

It didn't take long before it realized Kai was holding on for dear life, and it proceeded to slam Kai into the ground.

SLAM

CRUNCH

SLAM

CRUNCH

SLAM

THUD

A crater had formed by now, Kai did not move anymore. His grip was still as tight as a vice. By now the damage that had built up, only growing by the burning damage that was spreading, had caused sparks and rough grinding noises to emanate from the machine as erratic movement started to happen.Most notably it's head kept turning to the left every couple of seconds about 90 degrees before it managed to regain control again and would face forward again. It bent down to go in for the kill and pry this leech of it's wrist. It tried to get a finger of it's free hand under that burning vice, after thirty or so seconds it decided to blow it right off of him instead as it wasn't working. From close range it intended to unleash the full power of the laser mounted in it's mouth.

It opened wide, the black hole at the center quickly lit up and a blinding light radiated from it. Kai's hand around the wrist had by now seemed to be fused to it, the heat reaching a point that it had essentially welded it to the metal alloy that the machine had been rebuilt with. It wasn't the fingers that let loose of the cyborg, the fingers let loose of the rest of Kai's arm. That arm and Kai's other went straight for it's mouth, going straight for the inside of unprotected throat and only then it realized in how much trouble it was. It got up and kicked Kai off of him, as the pirate dropped to the ground his arms kept getting hotter by the minute and kept coming closer to becoming fully liquid. 

He was done, his arms weren't the biggest concern at this point. The internal heat had read passed the mark where his body was capable of protecting itself against the internal produced by the Kane Kane no Mi he consumed. By now his organs were starting to shut down and his brain was getting cooked. 

The big three had reached their goal though, the Conquistawas stumbling about for a few steps as it was burning up from the inside but the worst of it was that iron Kai left in it's throat, parts of his own hands before it started to solidify again and clogged up the path of the laser. The fire had and other damage had resulted into too much damage for any failsafe measures to activate and eventually it exploded violently. When the smoke cleared it's head was gone and a gaping hole was left where it's throat would've been. 

Kai's savior came in the form of the perverted geezer, who had his bag slung over his shoulder as he grabbed Kai by the ankle and quickly dragged him over to a fountain. He dropped him in the pond the fountain was feeding, some poor carps ended up fried in that moment when Kai went in and almost instantly a cloud of steam rose up. Hanzo gave it a few seconds and then pulled Kai up again, he had regained consciousness and the first move he made was reach out with one of his blackened mishapen claws that was missing two fingers now and grabbed one of the carps and chomped down on it. His recovery was going to require a boatload of food. It would take a while, but even his arms were going to back to normal eventually. Currently though, they were too damaged for him to even convert them back to flesh.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums X]​
[Sector Five, the Wall Market]

A man hole cover shifts then lifts, a tuft of red hair can be briefly seen before the heavy iron lid is tossed high into the air.  ?Coast is clear.? is yelled down as the cover slams off the ground with a blaring ring.  ?Well, if you keep making that much noise William, the coast won?t be clear too much longer.? Tsung reprimands as they climb up to the surface.  ?This doesn?t look good.? David deadpans as his head popped up out of the sewer.  ?Brilliant deduction; now where is everyone?? is asked as Cyrus and Tsung are the last to exit into the streets. Once a bright and colorful place, the Wall Market was dark and closed. The neon lights silent and dark, the bakery?s closed the smell of warm food that once wafted through the small commercial district now replaced with the rancid smell of decay and soiled clothing. 

The sound of explosions can be heard around District One and the Key Island of Sector Three,  ?Maybe Quinn?s attack has caused all the shops to close.? Tsung ponders aloud.  ?I doubt it?s that simple. I don?t even hear or smell anything that might be the people hiding; I doubt they even came to work.? Cyrus reasoned aloud looking to the gate that led off the largest of the islands.  ?Way to bust the hopeful mood.? David states as the group tuned to the large Mansion in the distance.  ?The Honeybee Inn?? Cyrus asks as the only sign in the place lit was the one that hung over the large establishment.  ?Leave it to that rotund Wynngate to hold up in a brothel.?,  ?I wouldn?t have been that nice about it, but the sentiment sums it up pretty well.? the red head states as he starts to move forward. But before he could get two steps Cyrus grabs him by the shoulder.

 ?Yo, what?s the deal man?? is asked as he is almost pulled off his feet.  ?We?re not alone.? is the reply, a hand on Tusk Cyrus takes a step toward the center of the square. A looming shadow makes Cyrus? hand fall to the handle and grip it. The large mass of black stretches across the dimly lit street and what can only be described as a half giant steps into view. Bald with a large mustache the monstrously muscled man wore boots and a single strap cheetah spotted leotard. In his massive grip was a large dumbbell.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Rock Simpson, Strongman of the Sideshow Pirates



The man smelled of animal dung and stale popcorn and his smile was nauseating more so than intimidating,  ?I Rock Simpson will breeeeak yooou!? is declared as he tied the dumbbell into a pretzel. The golden luster of Tusk is only kept at bay as David laid a hand on Cyrus? shoulder.  ?We don?t have much time; I?ll take care of this Harold Sportstrigger want to be.? is stated as he walked pass Cyrus cracking his knuckles.  ?Wouldn?t it be better if we all helped out?? Cyrus asks. William walked pass him as well followed shortly by Tsung.  ?He?s right, we don?t have the time to waste on that freak, we have to keep moving.",  ?Why does this feel like a bad action movie, where we?re all going to get separated into individual fights? This is like a poorly written comic strip?? is complained as they walked along allowing David to face down Rock.

Cyrus crossed his arms as they neared the gate that lead to the Honeybee Inn, he was banking on someone else to show up and chisel away at their number yet again. If he had been a gambling man, he?d hit the big haul. A stream of fire flashes from behind the gate, illuminating the area in a red and orange hue for just the briefest of moments. Slowly a figure stepped into view, a feisty scantily clad woman with ? fire streamers on her fingers?. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




?Sizzler? the Fire Eater, Sideshow Pirate Fire Breather 



 ?I guess I?ll take her.? William states pushing his hand into his coat,  ?Of course you will, come on Tsung lets go.?,  ?What, no dramatics like with David?? is asked as Cyrus merely waved his hand,  ?It was an old clich? when he did it, so it isn?t worth being shocked again.? is the reply as Tsung patted William on the shoulder,  ?Maybe you should have volunteered first.? is offed as the lady allowed the two to pass, yep.. Cheesy Japanese comic it was or a bad live action musical adaptation.  ?So, who is your opponent going to be? The bearded lady?? Cyrus asks as they walk up to the large ornate doors that lead into the mansion itself.  ?I hope not.? is the reply as both push to open them. Behind the large doors was a lavish expanse of a room, decorated with exotic imagery of women in various poses and states of undress. Dead in the center, deadly grin on his face was the Ringmaster.  ?Go find Alicia; I?ll take care of chuckles.? Cyrus states while he stepped forward,  ?What?? is asked,  ?We?re here to save your girl; this is the Captain of the crew. Go find her; I?ll deal with bad hairdo over there.? is the reply.

 ?You sure, he?s the one that needs to be double teamed you know.? Tsung replied as he started to reach for his pistol. Cyrus motioned for him to get going,  ?If I can?t beat a man with worse hair than I do with a top hat, then I don?t deserve Rebecca?s love.? is the firm return. Of course it was more about ego, after the sound whooping that Cyrus got from Roshi, he needed to redeem himself.  ?As you wish.?,  ?Girls in the basement with two well-armed juggernaut junkies.? Ringmaster states, his eyes never leaving Cyrus, Tsung looked at the man, then to Cyrus. He suddenly got that same feeling about this being some cheesy scripted movie.  Nodding he leaves Cyrus to face who he believed is the Captain of the Sideshow Pirates,  ?Come Mr. Cross, we?re going to do this in grand spectacle. The Don has fashioned an arena on the top floor just for us.? Ringmaster states leading Cyrus up the stairs. The Hare-man didn?t question. He just followed. 

[Don?s Arena] 

 ?Ah, welcome old bean!? Wynngate hollers from his box. Organ Grinder stood next to him as Cyrus and the Ringmaster entered the gladiatorial battleground.  ?Do die good for me.? is yelled as the doors behind them slammed shut.  ?Do you have any last words Mr. Cross?? Ringmaster asks talking his hat off. Tossing it away he then pulls his large coat off reviling a sword strapped to his side. Cyrus snorted,  ??? Pulling Tusk he squares up with the man.  ?Silent type, very well let the show begin!? is roared as he too pulled his sword. But in stark contrast to the golden luster that is Tusk, Ringmaster?s sword was a small squatty short sword. Like a bell had rung Cyrus fires off toward the man as he flipped the blade so that its back ran down the length of his forearm. The clashes of steel rings across the arena as the two swords collide time and again, to Cyrus? surprise he quickly ascertains why Ringmaster had such a short sword and why he chose the fighting stance he did.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2013)

*[Continued]*

[Hare Vs Lion I]










​
A white gloved hand slams into Cyrus’ stomach before the Hare-man could fully rebound off his own attacks. The Ringmaster was quick, quicker still as that sword pushed Tusk out of the way allowing that free hand to wrap around Cyrus’ head, pulling it into a headlock. Pulling down he kicks back with his boot, the sole of it slams into Cyrus’ face with jarring effect as he twirls the hare from his clutches. A heel punctuates the combination as he kicks Cyrus from the spin to the ground. Sliding his foot, Ringmaster then kicks a wave of dust that lay on the arena floor into Cyrus face. Blinded the Hare-man pulls a hand to his face on instinct; this gives Ringmaster the chance to continue his onslaught. Wrapping his free hand in Cyrus’ hair he lifts the hare-man off his stomach only to slam his knee into Cyrus’ face. Blood and snot fly as the impact completely lifts Cyrus off the ground. Grinning Ringmaster flips that blade out and hooks the Hare-man behind the neck with the back of the blade, dragging him out of the air he pulls Cyrus into another massive knee which forces a bloody vomit up from Cyrus’ gut. A well placed punch as Cyrus stumbled back off the impact sends him spiraling back to the ground. 

A showman Ringmaster spins, his dreads whip about as he poses for the only two members of the audience.  “That’s it, humiliate HIM!” Wynngate yells with a whoop and holler. Turning Ringmaster clashes steel with steel again as he blocked an attempt to capitalize on his showboating. A solid head-butt then sends Cyrus reeling again. Off-balanced now, Cyrus could do little to guard against the high flying knee to the face that catches him after Ringmaster dashes at him. Now careening toward the far wall Cyrus bounces off it with a brain jarring impact.  “Stand up.” Ringmaster commands while walking up to him,  “Get up; I was expecting more from you.” is yelled as he helped Cyrus to his feet by the roots of his hair. Another knee to the gut punctuates the disappointment,  “I guess I need to get creative, as this is quickly becoming a dull show.” he states with vile intentions as he pushed Cyrus up against the wall. 

 “Shigan” he utters as Cyrus rebounded back toward him. A finger tears into Cyrus’ chest. Dark blood oozed from the wound as it did his broken nose and busted ears. Cyrus hollers in agony as Ringmaster twists his finger deeper into the wound.  “Shigan” that finger is pulled out and jammed in again, this time in Cyrus’ shoulder. More blood flows as again Ringmaster twists.  At least attempt to fight !...” 

-SLAM!-

Cyrus smashes his head off of Ringmaster’s face causing the lunatic’s head to snap back from the impact.  “You talk too much, Tornado Driver!” Cyrus hollers spinning off the wall with aid from the space he created. But the temporary stun is little to Ringmaster as he stepped into the kick. Sliding the edge of the blade up Cyrus’ leg he cuts a long gash up his calf before slamming a fist into his groin. Violently coughing Cyrus is forced to a halt as Ringmaster pushed him back into the wall. With an angry growl he snags Cyrus by the hair and whips him around off the wall only to slam him face first into the same wall  which shatters and splinters driving wood into Cyrus’ face.  “I don’t think so.” is bitten as Ringmaster regained his composer. Seeing how he had Cyrus gave the ragged old man an idea. Taking a step he burst into a sprint taking the hare with him. A head sized gash runs the length of the jog. If Cyrus could have he would have screamed, but the pain of slithers of wood tearing at his face was too much.  “I suppose that’s it for you.” Ringmaster muses as he pulls Cyrus free of the wall, only to discard him to the arena floor like a piece of trash. 

 “You’re deceptively weak.” is uttered as Ringmaster sheaths his weapon.  “What are you doing, he’s still breathing!” Wynngate barks. Ringmaster casts his stare to the round man,  “I don’t kill weaklings, that’ll tarnish my reputation.” is calmly replied,  “Good thing I’m not weak.” is weakly stated. Ringmaster turns back to Cyrus who is now on unsteady legs as he picked the wood from his face.  “Really? You can barely stand, lay back down. You’ll live.”,  “Sorry, but my girlfriend’s stubborn attitude kind of rubbed off on me.” ,  “I’ll kill you, you know.” Ringmaster states as he again pulled his shorts sword.  “I don’t think so, I underestimated your style at first, and my half dead body is testament to that oversight.”,  “Oh, just because you understand my style, you have a shot at me now!?” is questioned; now that was just plain insulting. 


Vanishing again, Cyrus comes in with an attack,  “Not this again.” Ringmaster grunts as he pulled his weapon up. But just when it seemed that steel was going to again collide with steel Tusk blurs away. The sunken dark eyes of Ringmaster grow in surprise as a tan foot catches him on the side of his head.  “Whirlwind Kicks!” four rapid fire kicks slam into Ringmaster’s side from the spin Cyrus kicked himself into off the first hit. Just floating above the arena floor Ringmaster is left in a stupor as Cyrus fired a kick up toward him,  “Tornado Hook Slice!” the top of Cyrus’ foot hooks around the Ringmaster’s neck and pulls him back to the ground with thunderous results as a spray of dust erupts. Leaving the Ringmaster in a crumpled heap Cyrus cuts a glance up to Wynngate before attempting a heel drop. 

Rolling Ringmaster avoids the hit and rebounds to his feet. Pulling a hand to his mouth, he wipes it. Looking at the once pristine white glove, it is now stained with his own red blood.  “So” not finishing the statement he shoots off toward Cyrus, that blade running interference for his physical blows. Cyrus, however, was at peace as Ringmaster raged. He allowed himself to slip into his wind dancer style as he parried and danced through the rain of attacks. Slowly the haggard looking man started to fluster with rage. That sword stopped being defensive and switch over to all out offense. Mindless and vengeful, this was what Cyrus was about. Capitalizing on the frustration that his fighting style could impart on an opponent Cyrus danced around nimbly: a missed punch, a wild kick the overbearing sword swing that finds no target. They were all culminating in the coup de grace. Ringmaster goes for a wild haymaker, the attack of course misses and it is now that Cyrus finds his opening to attack.  “Tornado Driver!” the thrust kick was sudden to the point and very over the top powerful; Cyrus had pushed all the strength that he could muster into it.    

The Hare’s large foot slams into Ringmaster’s chest and it is only through pure toughness that ribs don’t shatter as the man flies toward the arena wall.  “Wind Dancer Technique” Ringmaster slams off the wall with a low thud while Cyrus coiled his leg muscles like a spring.  “Gale Winds Style” the wood that supported the arena flow begins to bow as Cyrus took a step forward, even then Ringmaster is sliding down that wall, all the shock in the world couldn’t sum up what he was feeling as he plopped down on the ground.  “Maelstrom Sheer!” Cyrus was going for broke vaulting forward he spins his body using his legs to kick out into a rotating Helicopter Kick  Cyrus pushes that coiled motion to its limit as with each of the five kicks he re-springs the coil. From the first kick to the last a razor sharp Rankyaku is fired, the Hare-man had finally perfected his Tempest Wave technique and Ringmaster was going to be the first recipient of the attack.


----------



## Palpatine (May 18, 2013)

*Sasha...*

Sasha fell onto her back after having sliced clean through Chuck's flesh. She turned her head and watched as the marine fell to the ground several feet away. He probably wasn't dead, but a wound like that would have him out of commission for a while. 

She got up as another group of people showed up and tried to help Havok back to his feet. Sasha withdrew her swords and ran over to where she left the satchel, grabbing it from behind a nearby trash can. As she made her way back to the others, she turned to Chuck's unconscious body, and paused for a moment. "Sure, what the hell..."

Alex spoke up from on top of her magic carpet. Sasha was shuffling through Chuck's pockets, grabbing whatever money she could find. "Huh? Oh, yeah, I'll be right there." She pulled his wallet out of his back pocket and grabbed whatever bills were inside. She noticed he was starting to stir and tossed his wallet aside. "Right, right, coming.." She hopped onto the carpet just before it took off.


----------



## Genma1998 (May 18, 2013)

*Drayek
The Miracle Pirates- Swordsman
Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo
*


Drayek suddenly found himself in a dark room. With much effort, he sat up in the bed he was  in, and got onto his feet. Pain shot up his body, following the scars that had been dealt to him by the mysterious swordsman Durza.
Suddenly, just for a short moment, he saw himself being sliced in half. Drayek followed his instincts and jumped up, turning so his feet made contact with the ceiling. Under him, he could see a figure with a long blue blade cut the space where Drayek was standing just a moment ago. Before he had time to think about his daydream-like precognition, he had to deal with the mysterious assassin. Drayek pushed himself away from the ceiling and sliced the man's skull. The figure dropped to the ground and dissolved. Around him, there appeared more men who all looked exactly the same as the first.
Was he dreaming? 
It didn't matter to Drayek. He would train in this dream land of his until he became stronger. Strong enough to meet the expectations of Diego D. Vendrix. He would train, until he woke up.


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2013)

DVB said:


> *Diego D. Vendrix
> The Miracle Pirates- Captain
> Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
> East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo
> ...



"Well, I am a doctor." Carlo commented, a lollypop in his mouth, "Follow me, I will take you to the village i am staying at currently, It will be better than preforming medicine in the middle of the road."  Carlo motioned for the man to follow him. "Now then, When we get there, you might want to cover your mouth with this." Carlo handed the man a medical mask. "You see, they are very ill there, and i am not one hundred percent sure you would want to get what they have." When Carlo gets back to the village he takes the men to the hut he was currently staying at.

Many medical devices were set up in this hut, boiling liquids, different colored things... "Just lay him down on the bed." Carlo comments, looking over the boiling liquids, tossing in some more herbs he had bought. "There we are, that's looking better." Carlo nodded, "I'll have it soon." He smiled and then turned back to the two men. "Ugh... Alright... first we must deliver antibiotics into his system." Carlo fires his needle gun quickly into the unconscious Drayek. 

"Now he needs to eat this." Carlo let's his green medical goo ooze from his arm and into a bowl, handing it to Diego. "Give this to him, let him eat it, it will make him better within the day."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 18, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Roguetown Island , East Blue​*
*Wake the fuck up Mr. Purple*​​


"You know, to be the King of the Pirates you aren't a very good conversationalist mate." Zy told the smiling Kaiser Senior.

"Hey kid, don't blame me. I'm your imagination. Maybe you aren't very creative?" Kaiser replied to the bratty rookie.

"Whoa, whoa, whoa... what'dya mean I'm not creative? Have you seen my move list, dude? I could've settled for pew fucking pew that shot faster and hit harder over and over," Zy explained with a huff.

"Half of 'em are joke moves," Kaiser calmly countered.

"What? Bullshit. Even my joke techniques serve a function. Bimu Bimu Boob Enlargement is my top secret girl technique. Just wait until I learn how to color my beams, then I'll show you some crazy shit man!" Zy boasted, a palm slapping his knee.

"I'm sure you would. There's one little problem with that, Zidane D. ROberts. _You're dead_," Kaiser reminded him while fading out of sight.

Zy smiled weakly, his head sagging as he muttered, "Well, yeah... there's that..."













The realms of the dead surprisingly mirrored places he saw while dreaming. The exploration was far different than being a physical body. For one, he could fly. Yay for levitation. While Zy began planning what he'd write of his near death experience he suddenly felt everything go blank.

"...?" Manni glanced in the direction of the tent that Zy was in. She was in the one with her sister at the moment, though. Roguetown was the cheap rip off of Loguetown, though different it still got people to venture there. The place was full of thieves that constantly robbed poor unsuspecting visitors. Sadly for them it didn't quite work out that way this time...

"What was that..?" Manni quietly asked while facing Sparkplug. It sounded like the mixture of Zy and some sort of monster... 

"Help me keep him down!" Alexia pleaded.

Dodo nodded, stomping on Zy repeatedly to keep him down. Whatever goes going on Zy's normally blue aura was pitch black, and every part of his big darling eyes looked as if Kubo inked them. That dark demonic gaze appeared to pulsate with inhuman hatred as the young captain thrashed about a bit, howling and speaking in gibberish, then Italian, and then wookiee.

It seems we're the only Wrecking Crew members that made it out of Loguetown... Do informed Alexia.

"Yeah... and it'd be nice if Havok stuck around instead of chasing that girl," Alexia grumbled.

"You should join us," Havok told Sasha who looked as if she'd stolen a thing or two. "It's dangerous out there and I'm sure you could use a big strong guy... or you know... fisherman... to protect you..."

Havok randomly struck a pose and flexed, eyes bulging. "Check me out!" In the middle of posing he collapsed, chin hitting the ground. "Ow... ow... my stitches came loose. Medic?!"

"Be silent!" Dewitt snapped. Huffing, the mad scientist went back to work. He wore a glossy pair of black gloves which were covered in someone's blood. 

Manni was helping him, running to and fro was the Wrecking Crew's mildly insane scientist continued working hard. Surely Roberts would allow him to tag along if he helped his friend and defied death. Boko had no complaints about helping Sam... which was satisfactory, because it would be a combined effort to help the young outlaw survive.

"There..." Dewitt, also known as Dewie announced as he finished his work. Sam's body was covered by a sniffling Manni when the panting scientist finished his work. 

"Her chest.. why is it glowing...?" Manni asked the young man removing his bloody lab coat.

Dewie ran a hand through his thick red hair as the scientist glanced in her direction sluggishly. "Her connection with her weapon allowed me to attempt something incredible. It isn't my first android, but I think I've created something that will be a bit more... aheheheheh, 'special' than tha anyhow."

"Uh, right..." Mannni swallowed hard as she clenched her teeth. This guy was nuts, could they even trust him..? Still he assured her that this new heart would save her sister. That's all she needed to know. As Dewitt picked up his blood soaked gear and started washing it off the girl asked, "What happens now..? When will she wake up?"

"She'll need plenty of rest and to drink as much fluid as you can get down her. Consider that her entire body is wired differently. The fact that she hasn't rejected it is a testament to how strong her body has bonded to the weapon. No need to worry. Believe me the worst of it is over. She's breathing..." Dewitt explained while removing and cleaning his glasses.

"Why are you helping us...?" Manni asked, frowning a bit. "People don't usually help others for no reason...?"

"Oh I have my reasons," Dewitt cryptically answered without revealing much. "Let's just say we're on the same side for now and leave it at that. Come now, you don't want to wake her without giving the girl some more time to rest."

Dewitt paused and offered Sparkplug a smile, before heading out of the door. 

*Nearby...*

"MORE FOOD!" Hanzo cried desperately. It sounded as if a monster was eating inside of the tent...

SNARF. CLANK. ZZZTTT. THOOM. THUD. BUKAW. SHINKT. VRRRRNNN! DUHNT! DUHNT! KA DUHNT!

Hanzo looked back into the tent with a worried glance... people were running in and out feeding Kai as much as possible in an attempt to bring him back to normal. It was difficult to keep up with the young man's appetite surprisingly enough.

"More! BRING HIM MORE!" Hanzo screamed while facing the heavens with bulging eyes. 

Chef Emoreal roared and worked at his absolute limit. The sweating pirate chef was chopping, grilling, and seasoning at rapid speeds while clenching his teeth, body fat wiggling at the intensity in which he cooked. It didn't matter how he looked, the point was that the food smelled delicious... and it would hopefully be enough to keep Kai focused and in the game.

*Days later...*

"..." Zy's bags were packed as he faced the night sky. It felt so weird to be leaving without his crew. Where were they...? He hoped they got his message. They were to meet in Arabasta. He knew they would receive it, and those that didn't, well...

The young pirate shut his eyes and sighed. He couldn't afford to think of that right now.

Walking ahead Zy passed the camp the large group of surviving pirates resided at now. Pek had returned to her mother with the fishmen that assisted her, which was good enough for him. Zy heard footsteps approach him, and he frowned. It was her again. It had to be.

"You were going to leave us...?" Alexia questioned the pirate's back. "Without even saying goodbye...?"

Zy shrugged, hands in his coat pockets while the smoke of formally burning twigs dissipated. "No point in it. I've got things to do, and you guys do as well. I'm sailing a straight path to One Piece. I can't keep getting derailed. You guys can take care of yourselves."

"You know, if you're just scared of losing us you can say it..." Alex quietly said. She easily deduced the reasoning behind his attempt to split the remaining members of the crew up. "You know, it's not your fault... I'm sure everyone is alive... and they're out there somewhere... waiting for you to save them."

Zy's hand slowly clenched into a fist as his body tensed. He considered speaking, but failed to find the proper words. The sting of tears scratched his eyes to plead for release.

"I don't know about the others, but... you made me a promise and I intend for you to stick it through. Arabasta needs you. _I_ need you. I won't let you turn your back on that." Alex whispered.

"Enough of your babbling, woman. I'm the Prince of the Sea. I gave my world, I'll keep it. Blah, blah, blah..." Zy muttered.

"Say it like you mean it," Alexia whispered, her forehead to his back as she tenderly wrapped the pirate's black scarf onto his shoulders.

"...?" Zy blinked, and lightly clenched it.. a smile forming.

"ASSHOLE! SNEAKING OFF WITHOUT US?!!" Manni shouted at his back.

"Unsavory," Dewitt added as he stepped out next, a smirk forming.

"ZIDANE, DON'T FORGET YOUR FRIENDS!" Havok shouted as he came out with two struggling women in his hands. He shook them violently, snapping, "Shut up! Wait until I get you two back to the tent!"

I think you should say goodbye to your friends first. After you fell they went all out. They are true friends...

Zy considered it for a moment. Sam was special to him. More than he would honestly say. Kai was his rival but underneath it all, his friend. Could he really leave without saying goodbye...? Zy stood for a moment searching his thoughts. What did he have to say to them...? He tapped the diamond cane on the ground in a slow rhythm, pondering. He then came up with the perfect answer. Something he had taken from Loguetown... "Let's get going, shall we?"

*Sailing towards the Grand Line...*

As Zy headed off the gift he left for Kaiser and Sam? A Log Pose. It was his indirect way of saying, "I'll see you there."

"So, to reverse mountain?" Manni asked while she fiddled with their own Log Pose.

"To the mountains!" Havok cheered, the modest ship Zy decided to take rocking fiercely.

"I'm heading home..." Alex emotionally whispered, a hand gripping at her skimpy top.

"Hmmm..." Dewitt mostly ignored them, fiddling with something that would make it easier for their ship to survive the trip through reverse mountain.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 18, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*East Blue
Continued Post*​
*Sailing Days~*​​














*With Brock, Viper, and Phantom...*

"Stop blubbering you cretins," Brock irritably muttered. The Knight of the World Government sailed ahead with his arms crossed while Viper and Phantom sobbed miserably and losing yet again.

"I knew he'd survive... and now I'll be able to catch him myself. If you two don't want to be weak then get stronger. No one has time for your bitching."

"We'll become Admirals someday!" Viper declared, the disfigured half of his face twitching.

"Nope," Phantom muttered. "We'll become... Fleet Admirals!"

The two clapped hands and gave their toughest looks until Brock bopped their heads and sent them crashing to the deck, unconscious.

*With Chuckles...*

"DON'T FUCK WITH ME!" Chuckles whirled around and kicked a wall down. He screamed and tackled a small child rubbing his beard in his face. The child screamed and he laughed insanely, violating the boy. "Who took my crap?! HUH? WHO THE FUCK TOOK IT?!!!

"IT WAS A GIRL! A SWORDSWOMAN! SHE TOOK YOUR STUFF!" The boy tattled as he wept. 

"That bitch," Chuckles panted, fists grabbing dirt. "There's no where in the world she can go that will allow her to escape my wrath...! YOU JUST FUCKED WITH THE WRONG MARINE, BITCH! I AM CHUCKLES FUCKING NORBIS!"

*With Hector...*

"So... Bludvein escaped as well... I can't believe how slipped through my hands as well..." Helsing muttered in disbelief.

The commodore paced back and forth in the now mostly ruined Loguetown. The miniature war the city endured was the sign that times were changing. Even the rookies were capable of this much devastation. 

"I'm running out of time. I need to alert them about this. The rapid growth of these rookies, if ignored, will be our biggest mistake to date..."

*With Bludvein...*

"Hmmm... I've found something interesting, guys." Bludvein said to his partying crew. They had a deck full of zombie soldiers. He took dead pirates, 'confused' the corpses, and made them work for him as obedient mindless slaves.

"What's that, boss..?" Hex asked after taking a swig from a gourd full of pirate blood and pig urine.

Seether merely stared while sharpening his blades, and Savannah was too busy doing unspeakable things to zombie soldiers in the background.

"Apparently there's a fountain of youth. If it exists, I'll going to find it. I only have half of the treasure map though... but that's okay. Imagine what I can do with immortality?! Let's find out if it exists, babies!" Bludvein cheered.

*With Zidane K. Roberts...*


"A fresh start... It's a chance to get it right this time... Heh, should be interesting. I'd better get to mastering this beam fruit if I'm going to protect any fool that's crazy enough to sail with me." Zy muttered while staring at the other half of the treasure map. 

Footsteps knocking on the wooden deck caught his attention and Zy glanced up to see Havok walking out of the back of the small ship with a lady in his arms. Zy and the remaining members of the crew all turned to face a sleeping Sasha, who Havok was also staring at. They then turned to face Havok, wondering what the girl was doing with them.

"Hm? Oh! I brought her with us." Havok said with a wide smile. "I figured we'd need 'entertainment' and all."

Alex and Manni kicked opposite sides of his head, knocking the meathead unconscious.

"Hmmm.." Zy managed while shaking his head. He rolled up his half of the treasure map and crossed his arms on the railing to think for a while.

"Wake her up, I'd like to have a word with her." Zy managed while straightening his scarf. "She's going to be entering the Grand Line with us without knowing it otherwise."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[End of a Saga]​
[???]

* ?There is a thin line between being a Hero and being a Memory? ? Optimus Prime; More than Meets the Eye Pt. 3*​









​
 ??? a chill covered Sam?s body and she shivered as she started to come too.  ?This has to be hell? is mumbled as she pushed herself up from the cold tiled floor. Or at least it felt like a tiled floor, she couldn?t tell in this pitch darkness.  ?Let?s see; pitch black?check.? she sighs as she sits up,  ?A grating waltz in the background? check.? is added as she pulled a hand to her head. Through her fingers she finally starts to look around, her eyes were slowly starting to adjust to the darkness, and faint outlines could be seen.  ?You know, I figured that hell? would be a lot hotter and a lot brighter.? Sam?s voice trailed in a faint echo and that chill ran back up her spine. The same chill that ran up it when Zy died, folding her arms over her body she quickly realizes that she was naked.  ?Oh, no fire or brimstone, but they?ll throw you in an icebox butt naked.? is grumbled as she balled herself up for warmth. 

She sat silently for what seemed like an eternity, that music seemed to loop again and again, beginning to rock she grinds her teeth. This had to be hell, no place else was torture anyone this severely,  ?If you?re trying to drive me _MAD_ you?re going to succeed!? she hollers, suddenly she is backlit and her shadow stretches across the white tiled floor that is now dimly illuminated. Turning her head over her left shoulder she sees the light is coming from a small door,  ?Brilliant? is muttered as she pulled herself up. Looking down, she frowned. Being naked and weaponless was a sobering feeling, even if one wasn?t drunk.  ?Hell, I?m dead, what else can they do to me? Torture, if this music isn?t I can?t wait to see what is.? is added as she started to march toward the light. 

Even being right next to the door did little to shed light to what was on the other side, holding a hand up she felt warm radiating off the light, Zy? Well he died too right? Ironic that they were sharing conjoined cells, an agitated look crossed her face and her pupils dilated as she looked back to the darkness,  ?Don?t be getting any ideas!? she hollers, that steel edged gaze turning back to the light. Breathing in she finds the nerve to step through the doorway. Burning warmth is felt as he stepped through into another room.

Coming out the other side Sam gasps as she looked down, she was in the most girlish pink dress she had ever seen, it was topped off with bows and frill trim. You know all the deco that made her stomach turn.  ?What the?? she mouths the rest as she held her arms out to the side. She couldn?t believe her eyes, this had to be Zy?s doing, the little retard must have wanted to piss her off, or see what she looked like dressed like a fool. 

 ?I was wondering when you was going to join us?​
 ?Dad?? is asked in surprised as she looked up, she was in a very lavish room with a large wooden dance floor polished to such a sheen it looked like the surface of a lake, the ceiling reflected off its surface as the image of two people danced across it gracefully.  ?Mom?? Sam holds a hand out toward the couple, but quickly it became apparent that the woman that Hector was dancing with wasn?t her mother. The icy woman wore a scarlet red dress. Her dark hair drifted about as she is twirled in place.  ?Scarlet?? the realization filled Sam with more questions than answers and as the music stopped the two turned to her.  ?You look beautiful honey.? Hector states, he was now next to her, when did he?  ?I always imagined you in a dress like this; it does an old heart good to see his daughter grow to be this lovely.? he says with a warm smile as he cradled her chin in two fingers. 

Sam?s eyes narrow,  ?My father would never say anything like that.? she states backing away while knocking his hand from her. A hurt look crossed the old Marine?s face,  ?You?re right, despite how much it hurts. You can say I?m an idealized father, the one you imagined I could be.? he states as Scarlet walked up beside the doppelganger,  ?What I can say is the truth is that I?m proud of you Sam.? he states as he fades into the atmosphere of the room.  ?You a figment of my imagination too?? Sam asks the woman, Scarlet laughs holding a hand out as the music started again.  ?Not exactly, come waltz with me. I know you have many, many questions.? she states. Sam curled her lips; there was no way she was going to dance with Scarlet, especially a waltz.  ?It?s not that hard, come I?ll teach you.? is stated as straw ensnared Sam pulling her toward the woman.

[Some Time Later]

The two danced about the polished floor as the music seemed to play forever,  ?You said you were going to answer some questions.?,  ?True, but for me to do so, you have to asks some.? is the reply. Sam flustered with annoyance, she figured that Scarlet was telepathic with the way she offered to answer them,  ?Well, I guess the obvious one is, are we dead?? the question brings a grin to woman?s face.  ?Hardly, I may be wearing Knoxxie but I?m no devil.? is the reply. Sam eyes wash with confusion,  ?If we?re not dead, where are we??,  ?My guess is your subconscious; by the way you father is quite the lady?s man.? Sam twitched,  ?You said you weren?t a figment of my imagination, if we?re in my head you have to be.? Scarlet laughed as she spun Sam.  ?I assure you, I?m quite real Sam I?m using one of my Devil Fruit abilities.? is the reply as she brought Sam back in from the spin. 

 ?What?? the music pauses and the room dims,  ?Guess the dancing is over, pity you were learning quite nicely.? Scarlet sighs as they stopped,  ?Tell me, what is going on.? is demanded, two chair appear,  ?Guess I can manipulate you a bit, sit.? Scarlet replies as she took her seat. Doing so Sam?s glare told Scarlet she still wanted answers,  ?Well, you almost died. You shredded your heart hon, in fact you may still die. You?re in a very complicated surgery right now and a lot of your friends are fighting for your life.? Scarlet replies picking at the dress she was wearing;  ?You have impeccable tastes I love this dress.? is added,  ?Back on subject!?,  ?You?re flesh wounds J?kal took care of, but for him to get to your heart to fix it would have killed you because you were too weak from whatever it was you did.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 18, 2013)

*[Continued]*

[Rebirth of Samantha D. Striffe]

 ?I mean, I never seen someone move so quickly.?,  ?That still doesn?t explain why you?re here Scarlet.? Sam snorts, she hated her dress by the way.  ?It?s a side effect of my Fruit, I?m a Voodoo woman, I pushed a straw into your neck to stabilize you and force your heart to work until we got to Rougetown, and I?m currently keeping you alive. Me being here is a side effect of that effort on my part, which I will add is taxing.? is answered. Sam cut her gaze from Scarlet,  ?Why are you doing this? For me of all people?? Sam asks. Standing Scarlet walks over to Sam, a gloved hand is placed on her shoulder.  ?You promised me and my crew an out, and I promised that I?d get us out. I?m trying to hold me end up.? is the reply.  ?Well, looks like our time together is up. Do pull that straw out when you wake up.? she states with a wink and a kiss to the forehead. ~

[Rougetown]

Sam?s eyes snapped open; shooting to a sit she bowls Manni off her.  ?What in the hell!!? the young woman hollers as Sam?s hand shot to her neck, a moment later she pulls a sharp piece of straw out. 

-BLAM!-

 ?YOU?RE AWAKE!? Manni yells as she tackled Sam out of bed,  ?AHH!? Sam whimpers as her body ached from the impact.  ?Sorry? the excitable girl states while she helped her sister up.  ?But I thought that I lost both my sisters.? she stated solemnly. Head spinning Sam looked to Manni,  ?What happened?? is asked Manni bit her thumbnail,  ?Well, Kai was able to finish what you and Zy started?,  ?Did?,  ?Don?t worry sis, he?s alive too. You bunch are inhuman? you more so? now..? Sam shot the girl a curious look.  ?What??,  ?You had a bit of some Surgery?? that is when Sam noticed beneath her shirt a glow.  ?Why is the area between my tits glowing?? Sam asks as she ripped her shirt open.  ?Ah, you?ve awoken Sam, good.? Sam head turns to the left and right. It then twisted over her shoulder.  ?Where are you Boko?? Sam asks, she could hear him, but not see him.

 ?That?s what I was trying to tell you? Manni stutters. Sam merely looked at the girl,  ?What?s going on??,  ?Maybe I should explain. In order to save you we had to find you a new heart, but as you could expect we couldn?t find anyone willing to donate. Well none that could give a heart strong enough to handle the stress your body can dish out.? Sam?s head tilted as Boko?s voice echoed in her head.  ?And??,  ?Well, a Scientist that is tagging along with Zidane Roberts used me to become your heart.?. Sam?s eyes widened, what did the bird just say?! Manni sweat dropped, though she couldn?t hear what Boko was saying she knew that he probably just told Sam what was used to be her heart.  ?You?re my what now?? she hollers  ?You might want to, um speak mentally? think to me. SO you don?t seem so crazy? at any rate. As I was, I couldn?t be used. But your half-sister is quite talented at the forge. She crafted my core components into a workable heart.? is stated 

Sam tilted her head and traced her fingers over the glow; there wasn?t even a scar from such a procedure.  ?That freak J?kal is talented with wounds?? Manni stated, then covered her mouth. She wasn?t supposed to say that,  ?You turned Boko into a new heart? How?? is asked. Manni nervously tapped her fingers together.  ?I had a good teacher, Cyrus is an amazing black smith he made my limbs.? she states,  ?I?ll answer your second question, Dewitt is very talented at being a mad scientist , he wired me into your nervous systems and other core body functions. I can now help regulate you when you?re suicidal again? that is how I?m talking to you.?,  ?Oh, great he turned me into a hybrid? wait you?re infused with a Devil Fruit?? Sam sweat dropped as she buttoned her shirt back up.  ?Well, where are you going?? Manni asks standing,  ?Come on, I don?t want to drown.? Sam states while walking out of the tent.  ?You?re a lunatic!? is shouted as she chased after Sam.

[Later]

The two walked along around the docks, Sam admired the Palamecia,  ?I can?t believe that you can still swim sis!? Manni cheered. Sam nodded,  ?I guess since Boko isn?t touching the water the curse doesn?t affect him or me?? she postulates  but then a realization hit her,  ?Wait, if you?re in me? what about my weapon??,  ?Just think about what you want Sam? is the internal reply. Nodding Sam thinks about her weapon and yellow feathers roll down her arm and spiral about her hand. Soon her sabre is formed. The two girls look at it in disbelief, how was this possible.  ?What about his bird form?? Manni asks. Sam?s face turned nervous as she thought about it. But to her surprise nothing happened,  ?Seems that some things don?t transfer too well.? is replied mentally,  ?Color Shift Yellow.? Sam states curiously, soon her body is surrounded in a basking yellow glow. Releasing the Sabre if fades to feathers as did the glow, she gave Manni a grin as the two walked back to her tent. ~~

[Later; Aboard the Palamecia]

Sparkplug walked up to Sam whom was dressed in a loose tank top and short shorts and looking to the horizon, * ?Where to Captain, Sara is awaiting navigational orders.?* the large man asks. Sam turns to him a grin spread across her face,  ?Lets chase Zy.?, * ?Grand Line it is then.?* he chuckles circling his finger into the air to let Sara know where their destination was.  ?Oh, and bring the Queen and Rook up, I want to talk to them.? ~~~


----------



## Palpatine (May 19, 2013)

*Somewhere in North Blue...*

Kean sat at a table stirring his coffee. He heard a familiar "purururururu" and picked up the receiver of his personalized Den Den Mushi, which wore a pair of dark sunglasses like it's owner. "Sir?" *"This is Ghost."* The voice on the other end was very solemn and deep. 

*"Kean. What's going on out there? I haven't heard back from Vilko since he departed."* 

Kean placed his coffee aside. "There were complications, sir. The...umm...weapon appears to have escaped from him." 

*"What?"*

"Vilko's crew was taken into custody by the marines." 

*"I expected as much. Of course that idiot wouldn't be able to handle this. Is he with them?"*

"No. Vilko is alive and with us. He's been heavily injured, but I have a medical team working on him downstairs."

*"You should have left him to die."*

"I figured he'd have at least some worthwhile information for us. If you wish, I can have him executed now."

*"No, keep him alive for now. I'd like to find out what else he knows. I'll contact the group myself and explain the situation. This will set things back a bit, but when he's up and about, I want the whole event explained to me word for word."*

*Sasha/East Blue...*

Sasha awoke from her nap, realizing she was outside. "How the hell did I get out here? I fell asleep in the main cabin." The numerous crew mates motioned to Havok, who was lying unconscious from a previous beating. "Uh-huh..."

She turned around and shuffled through the money she'd stolen from Chuckles back at Loguetown. Now that the marines knew she was there they would probably start looking for her more seriously. As the crew explained their intentions to her she thought silently about the Grand Line. _"Transportation is one thing. Maybe travelling with these freaks would keep me out of the spotlight for a while."_ 

She nodded and faced Zy. "Alright, I'll come with you. But I can't guarantee I won't end up killing that fisherman if he he doesn't stay away from me."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2013)

*Kane Newman*
The Drillman
East Blue
__________

*Sailing Days - A Digger at Sea*

Kane hated sailing. It was the one thing that made him feel unsafe. The very idea that falling into the sea could get him killed worried him immensely. The ocean waves rocked him back and forth gently, as Kane sat upon his makeshift raft, made from bits and pieces of wood he managed to quickly bind up before the Marines found him. His sword was stuck in the centre, the hilt extending upwards, with Kane's signature red cloak tied to it, the torn piece of fabric fluttering in the cold ocean air as if to show off it's defiance. The drill man had lost his battle against the Marine. His friend was gone, and he had become separated from his crew. 

Clutching onto his arm, Kane winced slightly as he felt the injury. A large gash from where he'd been cut, and probably shards of bones from where the Marine had punched him. He was forced to retreat. _He_, Kane Newman. Against _Marines._ The very thought disgusted him, but... it wasn't like he had any other choice. There were too many of them, and Mike had already jumped in the way of the bullet. Staying there after that would have been a _bigger_ insult. For once, his pride could be put on the shelf.

But even so... "God dammit..." Kane muttered to himself, looking down at his raft. How long would this thing even hold out against the cruel seas of the Grand Line? That was where he was going; he wasn't a man who took steps backwards, he was one who endured and continued walking forward. However... even now, bits of water were leaking through, and Kane could already picture inside his mind, the raft splitting apart during a storm, and then him getting sucked into the dark depths of the ocean...

A scary thought.

But, maybe he would land by a safe island before then; one which would provide him the opportunity to prepare himself properly. With food, a boat maybe, and just some... time. Time to collect himself, time to think, and maybe just some time to relax. The other alternative, was that he would continue sailing aimlessly across the seas, not finding anything, before he either died of starvation or his raft simply broke. Had his friend Mike sacrificed him for nothing? That was a possibility. 

Taking a deep breath, Kane tensed his good arm, steeling it into a drill, before placing it in the cold water and rowing.

He'd find Zidane and the others again. After all, this kind of stuff had never kept them apart before. This wasn't the end of the Wrecker's Crew. This was just the beginning. "Just who..." Kane breathed, "the hell... do you think I am?" he said quietly, the sound of the ocean smothering over his own voice. Oh well. Maybe what he needed was some quiet.

_Row, row...._


----------



## DVB (May 19, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo*

"Well, I am a doctor." Carlo commented, a lollypop in his mouth. Diego sighed in relief at the first bout of good luck he was having. Looks like things were gonna turn out well. 

"Follow me, I will take you to the village i am staying at currently, It will be better than preforming medicine in the middle of the road."  Carlo motioned for Diego to follow him. Diego did so untul they arrived at the area.

 "Now then, When we get there, you might want to cover your mouth with this." Carlo handed the man a medical mask. Diego grabbed it and placed it on.

"You see, they are very ill there, and i am not one hundred percent sure you would want to get what they have." When Carlo gets back to the village he takes Diego and Drayek to the hut he was currently staying at.

Many medical devices were set up in this hut, boiling liquids, different colored things... "Just lay him down on the bed." Carlo comments, looking over the boiling liquids, tossing in some more herbs he had bought. Diego nodded and laid down Drayek at the bed.

"There we are, that's looking better." Carlo nodded, "I'll have it soon." He smiled and then turned back to the two men. "Ugh... Alright... first we must deliver antibiotics into his system." Carlo fires his needle gun quickly into the unconscious Drayek. 

"Now he needs to eat this." Carlo let's his green medical goo ooze from his arm and into a bowl, handing it to Diego. "Give this to him, let him eat it, it will make him better within the day." 

Diego wordlessly fed the goo to Drayek.

"My name is Diego D. Vendrix, Captain of the Miracle Pirates. What's your name?" Diego asked him. "Also, you have any idea what's going on here on the Kingdom of Zo?" Diego said before he heard the people scream.

"That can't be good," Diego proclaimed before he looked out the window and saw a strange sight.

A walking scarecrow.

The Scarecrow was laughing manically as it approached the town and began to cut down the trees like a madman. It was leaking straw so it was a real animated scarecrow.


----------



## InfIchi (May 19, 2013)

DVB said:


> *Diego D. Vendrix
> The Miracle Pirates- Captain
> Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
> East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo*
> ...



"Carlo Marlo." Carlo bows, "And as for what is going on in this island, I haven't the foggiest. People in this village are very sick though, due to the king. They have lost their main source of income and i plan on rectifying that situation." It was then he heard the screams of the villagers. "And that would be my duty there." Carlo prepped his guns and started to head outside. 

----------- 

Marco Melon- 

Marco made his way to the location the letter told him to. It was outside of town a ways, down the the island a little ways, between Moss Bay and Bark Town, "We need better names for our cities." Marco thought, "Leafington village is a good example." As Marco matched, he carried his back pack at his side. "I'll fix them up, That'll be good." He nodded, "If they want me dead, i guess that'll be good to." Marco sighed as he walked to his destination. "It's near certain i'll die."

Marco soon entered the area controlled by the Scourge. "We've waited for you!" One of the men shouts, it was the captain of the crew. "Roderick..." Marco put his bag down, "Please, let me help you Roderick!" The man standing before Marco was nearly ten feet tall and had the body of Mr. Universe mixed with a sabertooth tiger. Thick and muscled with light coating of fur and two giant fangs coming from the top of his jaw. 

"No Marco." Roderick cracked his knuckles, "You had your chance, no doctor has been able to cure us and now... You won't be able to breathe." Marco nodded, "I see how it is." Six other men stepped towards Marco, each one with a different mutation, one with cow like features, one with a lobster arm, one with frog legs, one with feathers and a beak... all different, all Marco's fault.

"Can you take us all on Marco?" Marco nodded, "Yes, I can... the matter is, If i will survive." A gas pours out of Marco's body, The scourge leap backwards, "What is this?" The captain Roderick begins to chuckle a bit, "S...Serious...pff... Seriously Hahahahahaha!" Marco nods, "Due to your enhance senses, the gas effects you quicker." Marco puts his bag on the ground. "Well then, Are you ready?" 

"Shock Rounds!" Marco is hit with two bullets that send a surge of electricity through his body, paralyzing him, "Armored Bash!" The first mate fires Marco into the air with his claw, "LEAP SLASH!" The swordsman's frog like legs crouch down and he leaps into the air, slashes Marco "Guh...." Blood sprays from Marco's wound. 

"Lilly Pad stomp!" The swordsman Kicks Marco towards the ground, Armored Bash!" As Marco is falling towards the ground, the first mate throws his claw up to bash him in the stomach, "Tiger Golf!" The captain comes rushing up, The first mate dropping Marco allowing the captain to hit Marco into a wall. "Guh...." Marco coughs up blood, "S...Shit..." The barrage continued until Marco was unconscious.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 19, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|West Blue*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[The Don of the Slums XI]​
[Cross, the Re-Awakening]

Those unsympathetic eyes watched from the emperor’s box, the Organ Grinder was to this point very unimpressed with one Cyrus T. Cross. Even with the surprising revelation that he could use the Rankyaku, he hardly gave little more to the Ringmaster then flesh wounds. Nothing that would keep the monstrous man down, then as Cyrus’ body fell lifeless to the floor he took a step toward the railing of the box.    

 “I believe I’ve seen enough!” 

Is yelled down to Ringmaster, the Lion’s head turns to his Captain, with a nod he takes a step from Cyrus’ whose body was contorting into its final death throes, his body was finally giving into the wounds.  “Here now, the master wanted a show Mr. Cross.” he yelled his fingers wrapping into the lining of his coat. A disgusted look crossed his face which twisted to a cynical smile,  “Do get up, the fight isn’t over yet.” he hollers, but Cyrus remained stationary a pool of his dark blood starting to slowly spread from under his body.  “If you don’t comply, I’ll have to force you to comply.” he calmly adds.  “Master, comply?! I want him dead, not alive!” Wynngate yells the grease dripping from his hair as he flailed his arms about. The sole of the Organ Grinder’s boot slams off the side of the man’s head, cracking his jaw.  “YOU are not the master, nor does what you want matter.” is stated as he snapped his coat. As Wynngate went to pull a pistol he is quickly restrained by men in black outfits and mirrored masks. 

 “Now.” he states pulling his hair behind his ears, working with it under his hat.  “Where was I, oh yes. Seeing what you are really capable of.” holding a hand out a gear crank organ starts to form under it.  “See, I have this philosophy, one gives their best when nothing else matters. Life, death or even survival; it’s all trivial. Now let the Sound of Madness overtake you two, I’ll force this fight to go all out.” is satanically states as he started to crank the handle. What follows is a deranged melody.










​
The Ringmaster grabs his head, ‘why’ he manages before roaring unintelligibly while he hopped around in a mad fashion, seemed the music was just as maddening as it was chaotic. Behind the Lion-man Cyrus stirred. A hand contorts to the breaking point as it is pulled through the pooling blood under the Hare-man. Pushing up a far off look can be briefly seen before his head falls down onto his chest as he stumbled around after getting to his feet. Inside Cyrus’ head the mirror that held the monster shatters and a dark twisted foot stepped out into the serenity of the room. His dark step twists the happy place into a dark mad world. Glowing eyes cast down onto Cyrus’ motionless form a grin phases into view, sharp jagged teeth flash with killer intent, * “Do you think that you could keep me caged forever? I told you, I’m who you truly are.”* is hissed as he kicked Cyrus in the ribs. Back on the outside, Cross stills the wounded body and the Organ Grinder watches with more intent as a black steam started to rise from all the wounds that Cyrus had received as even through the music the man still seemed to remain sane. 

 “So, is this your intent? You want to drive _ME_ mad?” the voice was cold and very different from the Cyrus that had entered the room and as he lifted his head icy blue eyes shown where brown eyes once sat. A vile grin sat upon his lips as he allowed his body to shift into hybrid state. In stark contrast to the tan his fur once was it was now an onyx black with charcoal wisps;  “Fine by me, I’ll cut loose!” is yelled as he opened his arms as he seemed to take in the full intentions in the music. Doubling over from pain, Cross shudders in agony as bone started to grow into place. This leaves the Organ Grinder at a loss of words, cranking the lever harder he sends Ringmaster into a rage who then charges toward Cyrus. 

The Hare-man, now fully in the thrall of Monster Point, easily reacts. His claws tear into the Lion’s hide as he lifted him from the ground, a guttural roar rolls from monster Cross’ throat as he starts to squeeze. The crazed Lion wouldn’t be denied though as it kicked furiously until the hold is broken and Cross backs away clutching his chest. Ringmaster goes back onto the offensive as he dove toward the reeling hare. But in his raging state, Cross is little in the way of a slouch in his own right as he stepped into the wild attack. Arms wrap around Ringmaster’s body as he is lifted up and to the side. Kicking out his legs Cross extends his body as he pulled Ringmaster up and out from his body. The Lion roars as he is pushed down toward the ground. With an earth shattering slam the arena quakes under the powerful slam and the floor almost crumbles to the level below it. From behind Organ Grinder a man in glasses and a cowboy hat pops out.

 Oh my god King, Rock Bottom, Rock BOTTOM! He broke the man in half!”

Organ Grinder looked at the man,  “Who are you?” the skinny man blinked,  “RJ… wait, this isn’t Lougetown Square Garden…” the man panics and runs out the door that lead to the rest of Honeybee Inn.  “That was strange…” is mumbled as he turned back to the fight. He is just in time to see Ringmaster roll forward from the crater he was forced to make as Cross brought a foot down from a high reaching Ax Kick. A Rankyaku fires off on impact splitting the floor in twain.  Hopping after the Ringmaster both warriors avoid falling to the floor below as the one they are fighting on slowly starts to give away.  “That is enough, Richard has seen enough. End this” from the left of the box, a door opens out of thin air. From it Nightraven in his full get up walks into view. 

 “Very well” is the reply given, the Organ Grinder spins under the man’s hand and new images are depicted. Even the color of the box is different. Turning the handle a new melody is played, a more soothing one. 










​
 “Music to sooth the savage soul” is commented as the two animals below started to slow in their life and death struggle. Soon the two could barely move to the point they fall out, sleeping their cares away.  “Collect the Ringmaster.” a door by the sleeping lion opens and a troop of three men walk out and collect him. The uniformed Nightraven turns to Organ Grinder,  “We’re bringing Wynngate, Richard wants to ask him some questions.” is stated as he motioned for the men restraining the large man to bring him along. Organ Grinder looks over to Cyrus who seemed more at peace now, even his fur had returned to its normal tan,  “I assure you Mr. Cross, you’ve yet to see the last of me.” he states stroking his beard, the rabbit would have made an excellent addition to his crew, but this day it was not meant to be as they all left the Hare to his dreams. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 19, 2013)

*[Continued]*

[Blackthorn Industries Hidden Underwater Base; Calm Belt] 

 ?Drop him there.? the Baroness walked from around a door as Wynngate is dropped on his fat ass.  ?What is the meaning of this!? he demands slamming his flabby fist off the carpeted floor.  ?An intervention, you know things we don?t.?,  ?And we?re going to fix that.? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Megan ?Puff? Adder, Head of R&D



The Don?s eye almost literally pop out of his head as the sexy scientist pulled a slim finger up his chin rolls.  ?I?ll leave you two to get acquainted.? Alicia states tuning on those high heels, walking out the door she heads to the observation deck as Megan plays with the Don?s emotions. Playful kisses at the air, tugging at her blouse. All an attempt to get the man focused on her and her alone. It didn?t take much, the Don was more than willing to give his undivided attention to the lady;  ?My dear you are quite charming, why not drop this dull fa?ade and come with me. I?ll make you my wife.? he declared not knowing just how much trouble he was in. Megan smiled shyly as she turned her gaze;  ?Well, you are my type.? she states putting a hand in his greasy hair,  ?A wonderful hairstyle, rugged handsome body and a personality no girl could resist.? the temptress states, Wynngate was almost on air as he is dragged along. 

 ?Proceed? 

Megan grinned as the Baroness? voice came over her earpiece,  ?Did I forget to tell you, you?re most endearing feature?? she asks,  ?No my dear, please indulge me!? the fat man, smitten at that point, hums. Suddenly a dome ensnares him,  ?♪You know things I don?t know♪? she sings.  ?What is this? What do you want?? he asks now feeling like a rat in a trap. Megan taps on the glass, that grin tuning sinister,  ?I thought I made it clear. You-know-something-I-don?t-know.? she slowly states. Wynngate sweats,  ?I don?t know anything!? he yells beating on the large glass dome of the oversized bong.  ?Oh, well just to be sure I get to smoke you.? she states grabbing onto a handle on a gear.  ?Wait! I have Beli, plenty of it I?ll pay!?,  ?Oh, we know all about your Beli, we can even take it. Any last words before I spark it?? is asked,  ?Wai.. To late!? is interrupted as she cranked the wheel. 

Sparked, the Don exploded into a vapor which is inhaled; she shuddered with almost orgasmic delight as she exhaled an eerie gray smoke.  ?Now I know everything you do?? 

Organ Grinder shuddered,  ?Does that woman have no standards?? he asks. Alicia nods,  ?She won?t smoke a female prostitute.?,  ?And why is that?? is asked. Alicia sighed as she turned to walk away,  ?Because she doesn?t like to smoke so many men at once.? ~~     

[Seven Sectors Island]

 ?Thanks for the assist Cyrus.? Tsung yells up to the ship as the Captain was making it ready to make way. Cyrus grinned back down to the man.  ?Next time, find another stooge.? is the reply given a large smile washing over the Hare-man?s face.  ?Yo, take care of Alicia until she drops you off!? William yells though cupped hands. Cyrus rolled his eyes, as if he?d let her do anything that?d get him in trouble with Rebecca.  ?Don?t worry I think she?d kick my ass if I tried anything.? is shouted back.  ?I sure would buddy boy.? the blonde states slapping Cyrus on the back of the head pretty hard,  ?I won?t let you break Rebecca?s heart.? is added. She was strong enough to make good on that promise too.

 ?I wish I could be more specific in where the Wrecking Crew will be, but we?ll get you into the Grand Line with them, as close to where we think they?ll turn up.?,  ?You?ll have to do the rest on your own.? David adds as he walked up.  ?Thanks, I?m sure I can find them, all I have to do is get wind of Zidane?s path of destruction. The rest should play itself out on its own.? Cyrus says jokingly. Though it probably wasn?t that far from the truth. * ?Last Call to board!?* the Captain shouts as he made the final preparations to set sail. This ship had been outfitted with the latest Box technology so traversing Reverse Mountain would be a walk in the park when compared to even ten years ago much less when the likes of Kaiser D. Winter of Jackie D. Roberts made their trips into the Grand Line.  ?Make sure that Quinn does a better job at running this place than Wynngate did.?,  ?You don?t have to worry about that.? Tsung assures Cyrus as the ship started to depart. When the ship started to fade on the horizon William turned to Tsung,  ?Why didn?t you tell either of them that Rebecca is no longer with the Wrecking Crew?? is asked. David put a hand on William?s shoulder as if to say quite.

But Tsung waved that it was alright,  ?I did for many reasons, the biggest being we only know she is somewhere in the Grand Line, that bastard Doc wouldn?t say where. Secondly do you think he would have accepted that we really didn?t know where she was? He?s a dangerous man when angered. I saw that first hand.? is stated as he thought back on how Cyrus had changed when the music first started.  ?As far as not telling Alicia, you know she wouldn?t have been able to keep it from Cyrus, she?d had eventually told him.? David shook his head,  ?You know she wouldn?t do that.?,  ?She considers Cross as much a part of this team as we do, she?d have told him. Of that there is no doubt.? ~~~

[Aboard the Sea Hag]

Alicia nudges Cyrus with a shoulder thrust,  ?Hey, don?t be so glum. I?ll make sure you?re safe.? Cyrus tried to smile, but he couldn?t muster it very well. His mind was now on Zidane, he knew that Rebecca was alive. Zidane, he couldn?t be so sure on. Tusng never said any names when he said Wrecking Crew; in fact when probed he kept saying everything would be fine. He never said that Zy had survived whatever hell he?d been through; and the blood that he and Zy shared had told him of a catastrophic event that happened wherever his friend was.  ?I need to get stronger? ~~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 20, 2013)

[Lougetown, East Blue]

[End of a Saga]

Previously, with Hiro

There was an awkward silence between the five Nihonese present on this rooftop, Ji was cradling Tsu and they had fallen to the ground. Hiro was left standing cradling his bloody hand. They all had a lot to process, none of them saw this coming and none of them were liking it one bit. Orochi turned out to be the one to react first, letting out a shriek in anger and tossing several smokebombs. "Grab Tsu, we're getting out of here!" He yelled out in his native Nihonese.

He slammed his shoulder into the still shellshocked Yuki, who was frozen in place. Staring at Hiro with big eyes. Her sword slipped out of her hands and she knocked down, leaving her defenseless against the sword that was about to pierce her.

"Agh." The grunt was very postively manly, as the smoke started to clear it was revealed that Hiro stood in between the fallen marine and her attacker. He had tried to catch the blade with his good hand, pressed for time he hadn't managed to succesfully perform the technique and not only had it pierced his hand. Part of the blade had pierced his chest as well, enough for trickle of blood to run out of the corner of his mouth. "Fuck..." He coughed loudly. "Both my hands are messed up now." The first had been a result of losing his concentration at the last possible second, when Tsu jumped in front of the attack. Bringing an empty hand to a sword fist was risky business, one slip up and you did yourself as much if not more harm than your target. 

"We're leaving" Ji took the lead again, carrying Tsu in his arms as he directed Orochi to follow his example. The leaped down and left Yuki to care for a fallen Hiro. He had dropped down on his knees and was coughing up blood now. "Prince Hirohito?......" She mumbled to herself, looking lost. She took a deep breath to calm herself, and then sheathed her blade. Her hands was raised up, her fingernails as sharp as needles and displaying a variety of colors. As she pricked him in the chest, the screen fades to black.

UC and WC

Loguetown was burning, countless of marines were arresting pirates all over the city. When the Conquista was unleashed, the marines had fallen back and positioned themselves at the chokepoints where they could rake in all the pirates and innocents that were trying to escape from the machine. Few were fortunate enough to slip past them, most of those that did succeed had taken full advantage of the opportunity the joint effort of the UC and WC. The escape routes they had arranged and by taking down the Conquista, they had bough time and given a method of escape. 

The heroes of this particular story had their own problems though, casualties a plenty. Most notable Zy and Sam were having an up close and personal visit with Lady Death and their crewmates could only drag their bloodied forms along with them to the ships. Further medical care had to wait until they had escaped. Sparkplug was awaiting them at the Palamecia, the other ships of the future UC and WC had been prepared for a speedy escape. 

Kai was hanging back, taking in pirates and even civilians that were trying to escape Loguetown. It hadn't been by design, but when he saw all those desperate people and how many they could manage to take with them, he realized this could be an excellent moment for him to start his personal pirate armada. He would sort trough out his troops later though, but this would be nice first step. 

"Drake!" Kai turned around and saw a white haired marine approaching him, she had a guy in her arms. She had heard the news that Kai had bravely defeated that terrible machine, singlehandedly! While his sidekicks or something passed out at just the sight of it. She could hardly believe it, but she could only think of him when the problem of what to do with Hiro came to mind. She had freed him from his binds, after she treated his injuries but was conflicted on what to do after that. He was unconscious and would need further treatment, if she took him back to the marines she would have no idea what would happen. 

His family could take him back, something he clearly was avoiding. The rising anti-Nihon minded marines and W.G. officials might use him as a hostage though, the concern Nihon was becoming too powerful had resulted in a lot of tension. He wouldn't have been save with the marines, her duty to the royal family and the fact she owed him her life weighed heavily on her mind. "I need you to take him with you."

"You can imagine I'm a tad suspicious." Kai replied, as he eyed her and his surrounding. 

"I can imagine, I don't have time to convince you though." She countered. "My offer is simple, I owe this man a debt and you are the best way of getting him to safety....Give me your word you will give him the treatment he needs, and I will look the other way this one time."

"Fair enough." Kai was realistic enough to know that odds were, that if she managed to stall them or call in back up, they wouldn't be making it out."I'll take care of him, snowflake."

"It's Ensign Yukihime Shuushin." She handed Hiro over, and then spun on her heel. To resume her duties, while keeping this to herself.

The three ships soon after this left with haste, evading the marine blockade. Following from afar, another ship trailed them. It belonged to the Terrorbirds, Daz was being stiched up below deck but he had given orders to pursuit Drake. He was in no rush, but he would be coming for his head.

Afterwards

Loguetown Operation Meeting

Loguetown was under control again, the pirates captured alive were being processed and hauled off. The grunts were still hard at work, working in shifts and the officers could get some rest soon. First they had to do the debriefing though and now that Vice Admiral Don K. Kong had arrived, it was time. The seasoned veteran had been listening to the reports of the marines and quickly came to the conclusion that it was going to be a long day. Next on the agenda was going to be a meeting with the brass, and they weren't going to like this debacle anymore than he did. 

They had managed to get their hands on a great deal of pirates that were starting to make a name for themselves. The collateral damage was something they could live with. Bigger problems was the fact that a number of the identified rookies managed to escape somehow, as a direct result from the plan being compromised before execution. And then the headliner of the operation, the prototype they activated was a disaster.The W.G. tech nerds weren't going to like the data he would be bringing back. 

"People can expect a notice soon, where you will be summoned for an evaluation at the local marine HQ." Don grumbled as he got up. It was time to face the music back at the Marineford.

UC and WC

Rumble Island

The tropical jungle island was not far from Reverse Mountain, legend has it that a smuggler's ship carrying plants and animals from the New World was crashed into what had been a barren wasteland before. Though the temperatures here weren't like what they were in their nativelands, they had adapted and thrived. The two crews had landed here, and had set up a camp in the sea of grass that covered the central part of the island. The people familiar with the area knew that in the grassfield it would be relatively safe. The predatory animals required them to keep their guard up, but the grass at least kept the carnivorous plants at bay. The grass was an highly aggressive weed introduced far after the jungle formed, and had been eating away the jungle.  Creating a safe haven for the prey animals that had settled on the island.

The crews had cut down the grass, making a wide open area where they set up tents in the center. The guards placed on the edges of the tent area had a good view on the open field. And the cut grass, naturally very dry, was serving as excellent burning material to warm them at night and to facilitate cooking. They had spent a couple of days treating the injured and recovering, the sick beds were clearing rapidly and the pirates had recovered pretty well by now. They would stay here for a little longer, if they learned anything from Loguetown. They needed to get a lot stronger, this was as good of an opportunity to train as any. Before they were to enter the Grand Line, they needed to be a lot stronger.

Grand Line

Illuminati Island

On the surface, the island looked completely inconspicuous. A small island that largely served as a storage hub. The island itself was covered in warehouses and a ring of docks surrounded it to give access to the ships that needed access to the island. The great deal of ships coming and going made it easy to blend into the crowd, and those in the know were aware that below in the caverns of the islands held a secret base belonging to the an underground brotherhood. 

The Makaosu held meetings here, their members coming here in complete secrecy. Traveling in average looking ships, and often while wearing disguises, and entering the base from one of the hidden entrances. Khan was among one of the first to arrive for the scheduled meeting, and took his in the inner most ring of seats in the meeting room. Here the four highest ranking members sat, the second ring contained the eight other established members while the recruits sat on the outer ring. Per custom, when they would have a meeting like this, they kept their disguises on even in the safety of their base. 

Khan waited silently, hidden under the hood of his cloak, reading the report he had gained from his agents. "Loguetown.....I'll have to look into that."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 21, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island*​
*Welcome to the Jungle​*
Zy stood among the staggeringly high trees while whistling appreciatively. His easy-going gait ended with him in the midst of the three captain meeting. They decided to train and improve before entering the new world. Delegating responsibility was next, and of course Zy's primary interest was treasure hunting. This jungle's tall trees blocked the sky and had dangling vines that one could easily mistake for giant snakes that allowed real one to eat their prey with ease.  

The young pirate approached the jungle with a smirk. He wasn't spooked by the beastly cries that rang so mightily it sounded as if they were in a zoo during mating season. The threat of annoying insects bugged him as well as their buzzing could be heard early on, but after Rare Island Zy wouldn't mind one bit.

"Time to search for a treasure." Zy announced before clapping Sasha's back. "Well then, I nominate you as my honorary weed cutter." She shot him and a look and he blinked, grinning as he said, "What? All I have is a cane. Besides we need to talk. I'd like to know more about the person that'll be sailing into hell with me."

"Sashaaaa..." Havok wept while fishing with several civilians, pirates, and ex-psicom members. He taught as many to fish as he could, and the ones that were naturally capable of it did their thing.

Manni became Sam's shadow, following the girl wherever she went. She also defending her like a vicious dog when Zy teased the girl about her shorts and revealing those long legs. The girl assaulted her own captain who casually dodged her, even while injured, having a good laugh of it. Manni decided to go with Sam wherever she went... even if she chose to venture into that eerie forest that sent her knees buckling.

Alexia used her skills as a tailor to fix clothes and make things more suitable for the wild terrain. The main thing she worked on was making sure every had gloves, boots, sleeves and leggings. She was happy to do all she could for the people, but silently she sat and worried over Arabasta...

Dewitt had to resist his urge to operate on Hiro and turn him into something... unique. He cut everyone from entering his laboratory and bothering him. Gloves slapped on, the mad scientist went to work. 

Do took to the crow's nest, making sure they weren't caught off guard. He remained on his guard staring off into the distance while retaining that mental link with Zy.

With Kaiser's group there was one prominent member. A citizen of Loguetown, a mini-giant named Krunk. He was large and stupid, but immensely loyal. There was also a cabin boy named Dango that ate the rope devil fruit. Hanzo stood in the ranks as well, his wrinkly arms crossed.

"Land ho... land ho... land ho... Mmm... man ho..." Hanzo stood by himself shivering. Tossing a wink a Kai, who shuddered in return, the elderly ninja said, "I shall explore the jungle with you, mmm, Young Master.."

Sara shared a glare with Zy during which she said, "I won't forget what you did to Melvin.."

Zy stared off to the jungle with grass taller than everyone present but Krunk as he said back, "Then that'll make two of us. Three if you include the old ass knight."

Ripley, a fencing mercenary from Loguetown watched with his arms crossed. His long ponytail dangled against his back as he silently observed their actions.

Krunk suddenly raged as his brain finally caught up with things. He was trying to force Sasha to cut the grass?! Krunk shouted at Zy, "YOU NO MAKE HER CUT GRASS! DAT MAN JOB!"

Zy gracefully dodged the giant fists that hammered down at him, the ground shaking as he chased the injured pirate. Zy eventually hid behind a tree and Krunk forgot why he was angry in the first place. The large oaf went running after a butterfly laughing with dimwitted glee as he attempted to cup the beautifully colored pest.

Sliding out of hiding, Zy asked, "So, who else is going on a little trip through the jungle? I'm gonna gather supplies and hunt for a treasure."

"Your greed is gonna get all of us killed someday," Alexia huffed.

"Can't hear you~!" Zy sang as he started slicing through grass at least twice his height.



*Mito Karasu...*



She stood on the roof of a castle abandoned long ago. It was constructed on the massive ledge of a mountain that the low clouds swallowed the top of. She went here for solace, and to remember times that Kaiser, Jackie, Jake, Darius, and Xifeng among other friendly faces thought the future might be a better place. Their generation failed in that respect...

"He's your son, Kaiser..." Mito whispered as she read a paper with World Government Daily on it. 

The dark haired almond eyed former Nihonese priestess met Kaiser wandering the seas when she ate a devil fruit and was thus banned from her little paradise island. She ventured about as a young but powerful explorer... and when Kaiser found her, she found herself amused by the man's antics. He was like a child, in some ways, but he was kind as well... and she quickly grew a soft spot for him. 

Her son, who she was forbidden from interacting with, had almost died in Loguetown. Well no that was a lie. The woman that could be anywhere in the world at any moment... was there. Watching him with her hood on. The entire battle she was ready to take her son and get out of the hellacious battle. Orders be damned if her child's life was ever truly in danger... and so she'd spent the last years as a shadow... silently watching over her children even when they didn't know she was there.

She read the headline a few more times, and then sat to gaze at her son's wanted picture. He was following in his father's footsteps and that worried the beautiful woman. The powerful Shichibukai's dark locks were caught in a breeze as she released the paper. Before one could blink, she was gone.

I need to meet with the others. There's no way this will be overlooked. Xifeng knows I'm coming, I'm sure. What a chaotic bunch of kids... He took after you after all, Kaiser. Kai, someday you'll discover what Kaiser did... and on that day... I'd like to see what you decide for yourself.​


*Never Stare Into The Moon...*

*New World ; Necron City*​


Mavis S. Hysteria watched the people cheer for him. It was a glorious sight indeed. It wasn't really him, of course. It never was. Always a new face. A new identity. Just some ghost in the world...

The lie of the eve was his political self. He was gathering supporters, angry at devil fruit users growing so much power. The chaos and a lack of the World Government providing proper safety to the frightened islanders resulted in one of this crooked man's many identities gathering more power and influence. Alister Cowell.

'Alister' faced the crowd with a stern expression. The male with combed back black hair streaked with gray looked to be the uptight sort of guy that would waste days feverishly ironing the smallest wrinkle out of his casual top. *"Change won't come without an iron fist! The world government is letting you down. Us down! We need to band together to see the change we're trying to accomplish here. You expect better of the ones you're placing your trust in. Yet, where are your friends? Where is your family? In the grave?! When will they admit to you that they cannot control these criminals! How many more loved ones must we lose before they understand?!"*

A member of the crowd stepped forward to shout, "Then what can we do?!"

In the darkness of a room Mavis smiled with sinister glee visible in the depths of his hood. He was going to make them feast on his illusion of hope until they choked on it. He intended to completely stuff them with lies and present a sacrifice of their broken spirits to his ominous dream.

*"Bring the criminal!"*​
A shackled devil fruit user was thrown down in front of the podium Alister stood upon. The crowd gasped and stepped back fearfully, unsure of what the mysterious politician was on about. The pirate howled in fury and crazed fear, as if he'd been bewitched by some unspeakable nightmare. Once he was freed tentacles flailed around smashing the ground and cutting newly constructed walls with sharply whipping appendages.

Alister raised his hands as if he were a prophet on the hill addressing the lost. *"Fear not! Show them the power of the future!"*

An android stepped out in a hooded coat. At first look it was mistakable for a human, but the dull glow of those eerie eyes let one know it was definitely not human. This imitation of man was produced by Dewitt's genius father. It was the man's final masterpiece before his brutal demise. The android was equipped with an artificial devil fruit that Mavis managed to salvage before forcing the kidnapped government scientist to reverse engineer it. This would of course deal with the whole dead body issue the artificial devil fruits caused.

The tentacle-man was still going berserk when the android stepped out. As he faced the new threat sea water came crashing down onto him, drowning and instantly thwarting the threat's attempts to rampage throughout the city. The onlookers stopped fleeing to glance shock in the direction of the miraculous feat. 

Alister smiled and shouted, *"Behold, ladies and gentlemen! Change! This is greater than talk! This is action! With this, no Devil Fruit user alive will survive! The power of the sea is the power to crush the devil! We have taken that power and made it our own! There is more to come! Seastone and seawater will be our weapons as we forge a new future for all of us!"*

A shadowy figure slipped into his small room and cleared his throat. Most would be bothered by this but Mavis didn't seem to mind. He retained his control over Alister, one of the man's many puppets, and slowly slipped out of sight. He reappeared at the meeting slipping out of the shadows with his hooded head bowed. A Makaosu meeting...? What was the purpose of it...? The sinister man slipped to the back to watch with his eerie red gaze as he waited for his antics to reach global excitement.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 21, 2013)

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Trying and Training Times]​
[Rumble Island]

Sam tugged a little at the shorts she was wearing,  ?What? It?s not like you haven?t seen more of me than this? And I want my bra back too. I didn?t mean to rip that off back then.? she states placing her hands on her hips. Manni grinned, that was her sister. Mean attitude and not a fuck in the world to give. Zy gave a grin, if she wanted to keep it, she shouldn?t have thrown it at him. As Manni and Zy argued over Sam?s lost undergarments, and her ?glow?, Sam watched as Dewitt walked toward the group. He was the one that had saved her life, and she was pretty sure that he was also the one that stole her panties maybe even her armor. That deathly glare is caught by the mad genius and sweat formed on his brow as he watched her fold her arms over her chest. Turning about face he quickly shuffles away as not to be drawn into a conflict with the spitfire of a woman.  ?At any rate; we should focus on more pertinent things. Squabbling over the past is redundant.? is firmly stated as Sara badgered Zy over events that had taken place on Mushroom Island/Subpar.

As Zy walked off toward the Jungle the gun slinger shot Sam a look but it?s only met with an equally determined look.  ?You?re Spec Ops, correct?? she asks. Sara nodded as Sam walked up to her; Manni followed her sister as she stopped just short of arm?s length.  ?Then the risks of combat should be known to all who are Black Ops, if not.? Sam stopped. Sara knew the rest of the jargon; she didn?t need to be reminded. Sam?s upper lip rolled as she turned from her, those steely eyes feel into the camp, there setting by a burnt out fire was the Queen and Rook; two refugees from the massacre at Lougetown. Rianna sat looking at the burnt embers; it looked as if she had been crying again. Eonis sat beside her, trying to console the woman the best she could. But being twelve didn?t lend itself easily to doing such things for those older in the world. Sam walked up to the pair. Manni watched from Sara?s side, before making her way back to Sam;  ?I made a vow; I don?t plan on going back on it.? ~

[Palamecia; Before Landfall]

The door to the bowls of the Palamecia swing open. The imposing frame of Sparkplug Masters is the first thing to be seen. In his wake a small framed woman with blonde hair is seen walking slowly. Her head is bowed in solemn reverence. Behind her what appears to be only a child is in step with her. She too looks as if the whole world had fallen apart. Sparkplug holds an arm out, and then leaves the women to talk amongst themselves. He knew when he wasn?t wanted around, and now was one of these times.  ?Your name is Rianna O?Hare?? a short pause happened to allow Sam to adjust to being civil and not Psicom.  ?What?s the story? I heard some pretty bad things happened.? Rianna looked at Sam, tears started to fall from her eyes. Surprisingly it was the small pre-teen that actually spoke up,  ?Aye Ms. B? ah bhad tin? thit happene? t? us.? she states with some hesitation. Sam?s eyes cut to her,  ?Sorry, I was speaking to your mother?,  ?Th? Queen ain?t me mum, secondly Ms. Th? Queen, sh? no chan talk. Bur?n mute.? the young woman states as she pointed to her throat, Rianna turns her head in shame that her burden had to be explained to a stranger.

Sam bit her lip, that was awkward even for her;  ?What happened?? is then asked as she tried to figure out why two officers of the King Pirates were shipmates.  ?Dennea kno? we w?er ah sleep wen we w?er attacked. King took th? brunt when we scattered.? she states recalling the events that went on in Lougetown;  ?Best I chan tell is thit Knight and Bishop died.. dennea ken whit happene? tae King.? Rianna placed a hand on the girls shoulder as she spoke. Eonis looked to the woman and nodded;  ?Aye, will d?.? is stated those eyes tracing back to Sam,  ?Sh? seems tae thin? thit th? King b? captured.? Sam rubbed her chin, she didn?t understand the dynamic between these two, but Eonis seemed to understand what Rianna was feeling and was able then to convey those feelings elsewhere.  ?I?ve had Sparkplug keep tabs on communications; his name wasn?t on the executed list, so they must be planning to imprison him.? she thinks aloud.  ?If he is still alive 

[Present] 

Rianna nods and Eonis sighs in relief; if anyone can keep what she vowed. The teen believed that Sam would be able to. Turning on a heel Sam turned toward the forest;  ?If bird brain is looking for treasure, I suppose I need to see about getting some provisions.?,  ?You cannot be thinking about going into that hell dressed like a hooker!? Manni blurted. Sam?s face reddened just a bit as she, Manni, clasped her hands over her mouth. Damn her blunt nature, must be a Striffe family trait!  ?I?ll be fine?? is stated as she pulled the shirt down a little more, but it was no use it barely fell below her ribs, much less cover her stomach.  ?You should see the cloths that Dianna had me training in?,  ?You mean the lack of right!? Zy shouts from a distance,  ?Did I ask for your two cents!? is yelled back. Sam only seems mad for a moment, her training most of the time allowed such antics roll off her back;  ?Come one Manni, let?s go and see what kind of trouble we can get into.? Manni sweat dropped. With Zy around did Sam realize how true that statement can turn and quickly??~

[New World, The Fortune] 

Bart sneers balling the newspaper he was reading up. In an instant it burns into a black mist from the Acid he released. Twigg walks up, a concerned look on his face, he only sees Bart in these moods when something is terribly wrong with the world, or his family is threatened in some way or fashion out of the norm.  ?Orders Captain?? is asked. Bart?s eyes cut from the waters to the man. * ?Aye Master Twigg weigh anchor and get Jackie on the line; I need to stop that girl from doing anything stupid.?* is stated as he started to pace the deck. Twigg nods;  ?Aye, headings sir?? is then asks as he started to motion for a Den, Den * ?Aye, Marineford. It?s time for ol Bart to meet this new Fleet Admiral?*,  ?Might want to put a hold on that John.? Bart?s eyes narrow then roll, even if he knew the answer he always wondered how Xifeng knew just what he was thinking, * ?And why is that Ms. Lijaun??** he asks turning to the Seer.

She gives a bow as not to insult her Captain?s father;  ?Mito is making her move.? Bart?s eyes widen, he thought he was expressively clear to that woman about her child;   ?When will she be making it?? Bart demands, he hated cleaning up messes, especially ones he promised would never come to pass.  ?She?ll get the newspaper in about two hours, make her choice thirty minutes later, be aboard the Fortune ten minutes after that.?  ?Drop anchor Master Twigg;  I still want to talk to my eldest Daughter though.? ~~ 

[Grand Line, Illuminati Island]

Richard was the next to arrive at the meeting as a Door magically appeared in the inner Ring. From the door a light tapping can be heard as it opened. From within the shadows a man in an emerald green hooded cloak appeared. He walked gingerly with his looped hook cane supporting the weight a second hooded figure did not. Hard breathing through a mask can be heard as the man is lead to his seat by his assistant/wife where he gently comes to a seat. Below the safety of the beak of his hood he cast his gaze into the room. Mrs. Blackthorn patted his chair to let him know she was leaving. The man weakly nods under his disguise as what could clearly be seen as a woman vanished through another door that opened from nowhere. She?d be back when she was paged to pick him back up.

Coughing deeply Richard plays his ?illness? well as even Khan didn?t know the extent of the man?s health much less know he was the infamous Paulsgrave Williams turned business man. A shaky gloved hand comes to rest on the table as he awaited the rest of the group to arrive. ~~      



*


----------



## Vergil (May 21, 2013)

*Kagami*

Kagami stood at what looked like the shopping district but looked worse than the previous one she?d been at. ?I?ve got no time to check for misaligned nipples. I need to salvage something from this expedition for my party.? 

The shops had smashed glass and chairs strewn everywhere. ?Well maybe there?s still some money in the cash registers.? She entered a few of the shops that had been abandoned and went through what she could. She came out of one shop, fairly gleeful that she had a decent sized bag of beli.

?Well if nothing else, I can buy some supplies.? She said with a grin on her face. Just then a shadow strikes out from out of one of the tables, speeds out and grabs the bag of money.

?H-Hey! That?s kinda mine!? Kagami runs after the shodaow, noticing that whilst it was fast, it was also small. It displayed an inhuman agility as it made unpredictable sharp turns. Kagami ran faster, in her head imagining like she was breaking the speed of sound, as she usually did when she wanted to a speed boost, whether it worked or not was up for debate, but it was accompanied by a ?whooshing? noise as she sped by various objects.

Still, the shadow had a tail and a graceful elegance as it jumped over the obstacles in its way, but yet every once in a while would get up on it?s back legs and run like a human. ?Dafuq is that thing?? Kagami said clattering through garbage cans as the shadow darted between them. ?Gimmie back the money I stole!?

The cat like creature tried to shake off the Captain but she was absolutely determined to chase it down. After about 20 minutes of constant sprinting, finally the cat person made a slip up and fell off a roof. Kagami dived and caught the squirming animal before it fell.

?Let go!? he cried, to which she shrugged her shoulders and complied, dropping it into a hedge. She leaped down and fished him out, taking the bag of money.

She took a long hard look at him as she picked him up by the scruff of the neck. He looked weird; whiskers, claws for hands and orange fur in random places. He stood up like a human and had one eye changed to a cat?s eye and the other was normal. ?Well at least you?re not a duck.? Kagami said, ?The hell happened to you??

?I don?t talk to thieves! That?s our money, you can?t have it!? the boy said taking a swipe at Kagami but missing.

?I?m not a thief! I?m a pirate. Same thing, but pirate sounds cooler.? She said still holding him at arms length, ?So ok, why do you look like something out of ?The day the Cats took over?? movie??

?I told you, I don?t speak to thieves!? the boy growled and took another few swipes at her. 

?If you tell me, I might give you your money back. And a string to play with. And I?ll probably let you go too.? Kagami said with a wry smile. The boy looked at her.

?Put me down first.? He said quietly and she dropped him, having him land on his tail.

?I thought you always landed on your feet.? Kagami said and was greeted with a tongue, ?Ok talk, why are you a freak? Does this have something to do with boob jobs??

?What? No! Some guys picked me up and sprayed me with some weird mist. That?s all I know. Since then I?ve been changing. They said it?s Melon?s fault, but he wasn?t the one that threw me in there.? The boy said scratching his ear and then stopping as if trying to resist an urge.

Kagami started pacing. ?So some guys threw you into some goo because they were mad at melons. Man, those boob jobs must have been bad. Take me to where they are kid. We gotta stop this.?

?Boob jobs?...ok whatever...Yeah sure, the two of us could handle them. Are you nuts? Like actually insane? They?re all freaks and have super abilities. A freak like me.? The boy said looking down.

?Sure whatever, I didn?t ask for your opinion, just point them out you turd.? Kagami said, provoking him to be less depressed and more angry. It worked.

?Screw you, if you wanna go in there and die, I?ll be happy to lead you there!? the boy said marching down the street.


*Teri.*

Teri laughed at Sophia statement, ?Yeah she?s a bit weird, but you kinda can?t help follow her. It?s a mix of excitement, apprehension and trying to keep her alive. I am her cousin and my aunt would kill me if anything bad happened to her. She?s got this crazy idea in her head that people will want parties when they get to the grand line or the New World or even where the one piece is. She doesn?t want the treasure there, she just wants to throw the biggest party in history. This was declared after her 16th birthday turned out to be a bit of a let down. Oh, don?t mention that to her?aside from her fear of ducks it?s the one thing that can cripple her. So yeah, I tagged along to make sure she doesn?t get into any trouble.? Teri said, not having a problem giving Kagami?s life story but was reluctant to give her own. She noticed Sophia adjusting her chest.

?Boob envy?? she sighed, ?Yeah, she?s got that. She?s gone to some extraordinary lengths to try and make them bigger. She tried gaining a bit of weight but the poor thing puts on weight everywhere except there. Her mom has the ability to make them bigger but won?t do it because ?she?s not ready?. I?m not sure what you have to do to be ready for bigger?why am I talking about this??  Teri said flustered, not only at the embarrassing subject but because she just ran at the mouth for so long. 

"Sorry, it's been a while since I had an actual conversation that made sense. Guess I got carried away, I'm not normally this chatty, I usually prefer to keep in a meditative state to concentrate on my gunslinging and I'm rambling again....sorry" Teri said red faced and looking away from Sophia, ?So lead the way, I?m sure you know where to go and?.Kagami??

?This boob job issue has gotten way out of hand. They actually mutated this kid cos they were so mad. Let?s beat some people up.? Kagami said following the cat child, who looked up at her and then at the other girls.

?A bunch of girls? Really? That?s what?s gonna save the village. You said you were pirates, so where?s your Captain?? he spots Bombera, ?There you are! Captain, you get your girlfriends outta here. It?s not safe. The Scourged that run this place are way too strong.?

Both Kagami and Teri?s aura turned flame red.

?I can kill him right? He?s a freak of nature so its not really murder, right?!? Teri had already pulled out her gun before Kagami put it down.

?He?s just a kid. An anoying one, yes, but still a kid. We can?t??

?Hey tiny tits, I?m talking here, to your Captain, so you can zip it whilst I?.urk!?

?Kill him! I?ll kill him!? Now Kagami was the one being held back by Teri as she strangled the kid.


----------



## DVB (May 21, 2013)

Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain
Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo

"Carlo Marlo." Carlo bows, "And as for what is going on in this island, I haven't the foggiest. People in this village are very sick though, due to the king. They have lost their main source of income and i plan on rectifying that situation." 

It was then he heard the screams of the villagers. "And that would be my duty there." Carlo prepped his guns and started to head outside. Diego looked at Drayek before he followed.

Outside was The Scarecrow. First of all, this guy was big. When I mean big, I mean enormous. He was about half the size of a giant. Despite this, he was still a threat as he proceeded to swing his massive scythe around and slice the trees off.

Diego ran to see the townsfolk running.

"What's going on?!" Diego asked one of them. One of them stopped and held onto them. "It's the Scarecrow!! He was sent by the Warlock King to our villege!!" he yelled before he ran off. Diego looked at the massive scarecrow.

"CHAIN CHAIN SWARM!"

Diego summoned many chains to swarm at the hand the Scarecrow was using. They pireced and shredded the hand of the Scarecrow. It roared at them as it switched hands.

"WHO'S THE TEENIES STOPPING MY PLAYTIME!?" The Scarecrow said in a loud childish voice. He looked down and he seemingly raised an eyebrow.

"You are not Abahple," The Scarecrow said before he laughe.d

"NEW TEENIES FOR ME TO SLICE AND SQUASH!" he shouted before he swung at Diego and Carlo. "This thing is somehow literally made of straw. We need to see if can set it on fire and then push it to the shore!" Diego proclaimed to Carlo.


----------



## InfIchi (May 21, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Kagami*
> *Teri.*
> 
> Teri laughed at Sophia statement, ?Yeah she?s a bit weird, but you kinda can?t help follow her. It?s a mix of excitement, apprehension and trying to keep her alive. I am her cousin and my aunt would kill me if anything bad happened to her. She?s got this crazy idea in her head that people will want parties when they get to the grand line or the New World or even where the one piece is. She doesn?t want the treasure there, she just wants to throw the biggest party in history. This was declared after her 16th birthday turned out to be a bit of a let down. Oh, don?t mention that to her?aside from her fear of ducks it?s the one thing that can cripple her. So yeah, I tagged along to make sure she doesn?t get into any trouble.? Teri said, not having a problem giving Kagami?s life story but was reluctant to give her own. She noticed Sophia adjusting her chest.
> ...



"Trust me... I know what you mean about normal conversations." Sophia sighed, thinking about the conversations her and Marco have...



> ?This boob job issue has gotten way out of hand. They actually mutated this kid cos they were so mad. Let?s beat some people up.? Kagami said following the cat child, who looked up at her and then at the other girls.
> 
> ?A bunch of girls? Really? That?s what?s gonna save the village. You said you were pirates, so where?s your Captain?? he spots Bombera, ?There you are! Captain, you get your girlfriends outta here. It?s not safe. The Scourged that run this place are way too strong.?
> 
> ...



"No! You can't kill him!" Sophia helped the child away from Kagami. "Look, Just tell us what's going on okay?" She smiled at the young boy. "Hey, I told you, Get your girls under-" BAM! Sophia's fist slams into the boys head. "OW! What are you thinkin!? I'm a kid!" His tears start to swell in his eyes. "Now then, what happened?" The kid sighs. 

"Look, you wanna die? Fine that's cool." He points outside of town. "Go that way, You'll have fun. i promise."


----------



## Genma1998 (May 22, 2013)

Drayek had been fighting for hours, or so he thought. In fact, he had only been fighting the mysterious dark figures long enough to be brought to the "doctor", Carlo Marlo's house. He was happy no one was around when he woke up, for he did so in a rather emberassing fashion. 
A fly made it's way into his nose, causing him to sneeze. The fly shot out of his nose and was immideatly cut in half by Drayek. Man, I've been fighting for so long now, I think everything's an enemy. Now, let's see where the captain brought me. 

Drayek's scar hurt. Bad. He opened the door and looked outside. Before he could really think about his current situation, his vision blurred and he almost fainted. He had to get away before Diego found him crumpled in front of the door. Now that would be embarassing. 
Drayek had to be alone. He headed towards the nearest forest, and leapt up onto a tree to get a better look at the area. Unfortunately, he couldn't see anything, for his sight was still blurred. Damn, this is a nuisance. Drayek closed his eyes, which were just an annoying distraction to him at the moment. And used his other senses. He could hear footsteps coming toward him. He jumped down from the he was hiding in, and noticed he needed a hiding-spot. he jumped back up.
 He could kind of recognize the shape of... a giant scarecrow baby?


----------



## DVB (May 22, 2013)

*Diego D. Vendrix
The Miracle Pirates- Captain (end)
Location: Toward The Kingdom of Zo, East Blue
East Blue Saga, Arc IV- The Horrible Warlock of Zo*

The Scarecrow had been trying to slice at the group. Diego had been running and dodging the attacks. However, the Scarecrow has sliced through the chains. Diego cursed his lack of luck.

"Great, how could this get worse?!" Diego said, wondering what to do now.

SCHLICK!

Diego's eyes widened. He found himself impaled by the massive scythe. Diego looked to the Scarecrow before he saw a nearby torch. Diego managaed to Chain Lure the torch before he dragged it to the massive scarecrow.

The Scarecrow roared and writed in agony as the fire spred over the body. Diego roared as he continued to summon chains to impale the scarecrow.

"DRAYEK... YOU ARE NOW CAPTAIN!!!" 

Diego forced the last of his body strength to yank and cause the burning beast to fall on top of him and into the sea.

Diego collasped into his watery grave with a smile.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 22, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

Rumble Island

UC and WC

Kai had been taking it easy the last couple of days, he was the least injured out of the big three but he was messed up nevertheless. His arms and other injuries needed to heal, he spent his days eating and doing "light" workouts. The increased weight of his locked iron arms helped a lot in building up his strength. So much he had gotten an idea to permanently work with weights like that. 

Currently he was removing the bandages of his arms, not that long ago they were mishapen blackened claws with not all fingers still attached but as they came into view again they were revealed to be a smooth shiny metal again. He closed his eyes and the steel turned to flash again, he took a moment to walk around and get used to the this now unfamiliar feeling again. He did a bit of stretching before getting ready for work. He converted the bones in his hand and feet back into iron, he'd work on figuring out the right metal kind later. He was looking for something heavy but durably, he might need to make a new blend for it like he did with his Quicksilver compound.

He grabbed his bag, took some supplies with him and took the golden crackling egg out of it and kept it safely under his pillow. The Eisendial sword was shoven between his belt before he headed out. Hanzo and Hiro were waiting on him, he gave a nod to the rest. He was a bit antsy and wanted to get out for a bit. "We'll be back before nightfall, we'll try to catch dinner and take it back with us on the way back." Supplies were running low and it had been getting harder to hunt in the sea of grass. 

"Ready Mapleleaf?" He referred to Hiro like this, because of the way his hair was shaped. "Pedosensei." Hanzo nodded with enthusiasm, it took a while before he caught what Shin said. 

"Oi......I'm not pedosensei!"

"Dude I'm seventeen and you're drooling more over me than Zy and Sam do." 

"You're only seventeen, and you are that tall already?"

Kai gave a nod, the realization that Kai was only a minor didn't have a very healthy reaction on Hanzo, it seemed. 
They weren't sure if it was the wind playing with them, but very softly they heard something along the lines of. "I wonder if he's big where it counts as well?...." 
Kai and Hiro shuddered before taking off. 

They dove into the sea of grass, the leaves reached two stories high and once they stepped in they were instantly cloaked in darkness it felt drastically hotter and very moist inside. They pushed their way through the plants, speeding up as they went, and Kai was the first to make it out. He leaped out of the darkness, the moment his eyes were blinded by the light as he entered this new jungle world a shadowy entity came straight at him.


OMINIOUS SOUND FX!

Previously

GL-Paradise

Marine base G-9​
*".....That's all, sir."* Kong finished, having done the entire debriefing while saluting and having mentioned his full name at least once every second sentence. 

"Ugh.... You're excused". Kong gave another salute and exited, leaving the marine brass sitting there with there heads in their hands. "This is going to be painful." The man at the center sighed, as he fidgeted with his clothing. He still needed to get used to this, it had only been days since the Fleet Admiral had disappeared and he had been promoted to this seat. In his youth he had dreamed of this prestigious position but long since becoming an Admiral he realized that all the politics and paperwork wasn't his thing. Now he had to sit through another meeting, where he was going to have to answer for this nightmare. If he had been FA at the time this idea was proposed he never would've let such a moronic plan come to fruition. 

Really? To stomp out some rookies that may at one day become a serious pest, all this carnage had to be done? Worse thing about it, it hadn't worked and the prototype the W.G. had lent out had been destroyed. When would they learn? It takes a man with a soul and a heart to slay evil. Perhaps he should swing by Reverse mountain, get his hands dirty for once.....It's been a while, it shouldn't take too long. Just a few days, sitting there and cutting down any pirate ship that would traverse the mountain pass. 

He couldn't suppress a hopeful smile as he mumbled under his breath. "Maybe I should...."

"Oi, your highness." He was poked in the ribs by the man next to him. "Shouldn't you be going, we can't have our grace running late for your meeting with the W.G. big wigs and them neutered dogs that bark at their every command." 

"You're coming with me." Shin sighed as he was rudely interrupted from his daydream and came to terms with his fate. He had a duty. 

"What!?" 

"You heard me Admiral, since you slept through this entire meeting it's only appropriate you'll have to suffer with me during the next one." The man got up, and his foil followed. The rest of the marines present stood up at attention and saluted as the two exited and headed to their ships. "I wasn't sleeping, I was concentrating to the max!." Under his breath, though suspsiciously loud nevertheless he added. "We ain't all born into noble houses and handed everything just based on who our wives are."

"You have some drool on your face, it has made the paper you had been doodling on get stuck to your face." Only now the man realized, and he quickly tore it off.

"Tell your crew to make haste, you wouldn't want your grace running late for his meeting with the W.G. big wigs and them neutered dogs that bark at their every command."


----------



## Palpatine (May 23, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew/Sasha...*

In the few days they'd been sailing, Sasha had mostly kept to herself. However, she could tell Zy was somewhat wary of her. She'd be lying to herself if she said she didn't understand why. 

The crew had landed on a green island covered in a thick jungle. Zy had asked her to come along with several other members of the crew as they approached the outskirts of the heavy woods. Zy addressed Sasha personally and asked her to help cut down any weeds in the group's path. Sasha simply rolled her eyes slightly and pulled out one of her swords. 

As she cut down several feet of grass, she ignored the chaos caused by the giant man's fists being brought down on Zy, as well as the large man's boisterous shouting. After the giant man calmed down, Sasha addressed Zy without turning around. "Not that it's any of my business, but you'll probably get yourself killed with this crew of yours." She kept cutting through the tall grass until there was a clear path.


----------



## kluang (May 23, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*




InfIchi said:


> "No! You can't kill him!" Sophia helped the child away from Kagami. "Look, Just tell us what's going on okay?" She smiled at the young boy. "Hey, I told you, Get your girls under-" BAM! Sophia's fist slams into the boys head. "OW! What are you thinkin!? I'm a kid!" His tears start to swell in his eyes. "Now then, what happened?" The kid sighs.
> 
> "Look, you wanna die? Fine that's cool." He points outside of town. "Go that way, You'll have fun. i promise."



"It's a trap."

"Of course it is." Bombera looks at the girls. "I say we go to this trap place and beat them." Teri nods. "Traps works both ways." and she taps Kagami's shoulder. "Lead on."

"Of course. I'm the captain. Follow me!!!"

Sophia looks at the group dumfounded. "Shouldn't we have a strategy?" and Kagami grins at her.

"Of course we do. We beat the living shit out of them." 

"And win."

"Gentlemanly."

"And Thats how the Stratosphere roll."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2013)

*[Lougetown, East Blue]​*​
[Training Times]​
[Rumble Island]

 “So” Sam states as she and Manni pushed into the first few square yards of the Shrouded Forest of Rumble Island.  “this is the infamous Rumble Island Forest.” is added after a prolonged, short pause. Manni cut her glance up to her half-sister. The look that Sam had about her features wasn’t one of amusement or light hearted training. This face reminded the young Sawyer of Cyrus’ face when he faced Titan down. Or Zy when his treasure is threatened, this look never meant well tiding were in store.  “IS there rumors about this island?” Sam cuts Manni a glance.  “Rumors? No. Facts and shadow talk.” is the reply stated as she pulled a disposable sword from her shorts.  “Shadow Talk?” Sam unfurls the weapon and slices into the jungle as they start to make their way into its inner sanctum;  “Whispers in the dark, I suppose you could call them rumors. But from reliant sources.” is the reply as Sam cut deeper into the forest.

 “Well, what are the facts about this place?” is asked as she used a low energy blast or two to help Sam clear a path for them,  “This is before my time, so my account will be an approximation at best. Around fifty years ago, way before the world fell into a revolutionary war a frigate called the Cyclopes ran ashore here.” Sam explains as they continued to cut deeper into the forest.  “Aboard the Cyclopes was an array of beasts and vegetation from the depths of the Grand Line, some even speculate the New World. This Island was the perfect breeding ground for them.” is added as they tracked along.  “That grass too?” Manni asks, looking back toward where camp was.  “No, that was introduced about fifteen years ago. Man’s attempt to retake the wilds.” is replied as Sam stopped. Her eyes cut around,  “I guess those efforts fell short.",  “Every team dispatched here has disappeared; it’s usually chalked up to the wildlife.” 


 “U-usually?” is shakily asked,  “There is that Shadow Talk I was speaking of…” Sam pauses in her statement, her battle sense told her something was off, quite off.  “Does this, not feel right to you?” she asks. Manni blinks, but then she too starts to look around. Sam was right, this was kind of strange.  “For a forest that is supposed to be crawling with wild beasts”,  “Its rather tame.”,  “Agreed.” is spoken in time as the sisters finished the other’s thoughts for them.  “Sam! To your LEFT!” 

Boko’s voice blares like concert speakers in Sam’s head, fighting through the disorienting sonic screech Sam twists to her left,  “Feather Blades!” is reverberated on a mental level as Sam, upon seeing just the faintest of attack movements, brings her arms up defensively. Yellow feathers, with a metallic edge, run down the length of her both as the solid clang of steel on steel rings throughout the area. From Sam’s ankles down it appears as if ghostly talons appear to steady her posture as she is pushed deeply into the forest’s soil. The attack was so sudden that it is over even before the ex-Psicom agent could register what had transpired.  “Sam?!” is exclaimed as she ran up to her sister.  “I’m fine.” Sam lied; it felt as if every muscle in her legs were bruised or torn.  “And next time Boko, please don’t scream, I like to operate with less scrambled brain matter.” is reprimanded aloud as she pulled herself from the hole that she was used to dig. 

 “So, this is the strength of this generation of Striffe. Pathetic.” Boko’s shocked visage can be seen in the sheen of Sam’s eyes,  ‘Th-that voice?” he stutters, the uneasiness and utter fear in the bird’s voice made Sam panic, though she refused to show it, _ ‘You know who our attacker is?’_ Sam mentally queries and the inner Boko nods.  “Yeah, a blast from my past.” is relayed as he pushed Sam’s body to its highest alert status. _ ‘What are you doing?’_ is thought as she felt her body start to race.  “Helping you live, you need to be at the highest level of alertness possible.” Boko states as he supercharged Sam’s sense.  “Sis…” but even at this level of sensory overload Sam didn’t see it coming. Didn’t see him move into place; put his weapon to her head. 

 “Shush little girly” the brutish man states.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Sinbad, Ex-Templar/Bounty Hunter 



The large man had his mechanized had to Manni’s head. It whirled and clanked as a three barreled cannon forms.  “I wouldn’t try anything too stupid girl, Sinbad will kill her.” that voice again echoes. Turning Sam is rendered speechless as is Boko. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Samantha D. Striffe, Ex-Templar/Bounty Hunter 



Even Manni, usually full of quirks and bad mouthing comments is left in awe. If it wasn’t for the apparent difference in age and the graying hair this woman would be the spitting image of Sam, or should it be stated that Sam would be the spitting image of this woman.  “Who”,  “Am I?” the woman completes for Sam,  “I’m actually hurt that Hector didn’t tell his little girl that he had a sister… I guess being it being thought that I had been killed may lend itself to that train of thought. But” is muttered as she walked around Sam,  “That stuffy old boot was right, you could be my sister, if I weren’t old enough to be your mother that is.”,  “That Striffe blood be stubborn” Sinbad adds tugging on Manni’s hair lightly. He instinctively knew that she too had Striffe blood in her.  “I heard he even named you after me, my name too is Samantha Striffe. With or without the D. I’m a bitch.” is somewhat joked as she stopped in front of Sam. The old school gunblade in her hand tapped on the collapsible sword that Sam held.

 “Where is Boko?” her eyes pierce Sam’s gaze,  ‘Though I suppose I don’t need to ask.” is added; a finger suddenly over the light glow in Sam’s chest.  “What happened?” Manni grinned, she was a clever one.  “About that …” 

[Marineford]

A large five mast War Barge floats into port. Marines freeze as the massive shadow is cast over there daily routine. Some waver in fear while others simply turn and walk away. What-ever the case was. None wanted to stay around the docks. The Nemesis had pulled into port and with it the vile man that captained it. Almost two stories above the harbor that man stood his devilish gaze cast down on the Marines that decided to stay. Well were to piss scared to walk away,  “Drop anchor.” his low voice boomed with absolute authority.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Admiral Amadeus D. Wolfgang, the Crimson Phoenix
Logia; Plasma Man


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island*​
*The Burden of Captain...​*
Zy followed Sasha with his hands in his pockets, expression unreadable. Those words... he considered something like it all of the time. His goal was simple. He didn't care about the world's affairs or any dramatic shit like that. He simply wanted to discover One Piece, prove he was the world's greatest treasure hunter, and redeem his father's claim. It was a tall order, but all of this...? He was no hero and yet he found himself in constant moments of ridiculous heroics, barely surviving again and again...

"Maybe," Zy said to Sasha in a surprisingly gentle voice. He reached up and scratched softly at his cheek as he thought about it for a moment, and then said, "Still... I'm their Captain, and they're my crew. More importantly..." He trailed off, not quite able to confess what they all meant to him. No, not yet. He hadn't grown enough to admit it to his own self, much less out loud.

Shaking his head, the pirate continued to follow the path Sasha made. "What about you? Everyone wandering around these days has a goal of some sort... so what's yours?"

Before she could respond the tall grass shook. Savage grunting sounds could be heard followed by a spear whooshing into the air. Zy gracefully leaned out of the way before several more were chucked in their direction. He pulled out a treasure map while effortlessly dodging the attacks to go over it with a sly smile, "Hmmm.. let's go get some treasure. Oh, and feel free to go on Sasha."

Zy eventually grew irritated at the spear chucking and batted one aside with a kick, a grunt heard seconds later followed by someone or something hitting the welcoming weeds. He jovially said while evading spears, "This is a perfect time to get to know one another." 

A man emerged from the bush with a hand raised as a signal to halt the attack. The hairy man's chin was held high as he blurted, "You kill Goomie's brutha."

"Well, that's gone on a lot lately. You know, icky death and whatnot. What pray tell is the name of your brother? The one I've apparently killed, that is?" Zy inquired while continuing to follow Sasha who ignored it all with comedic indifference.

"Goomie's brutha BOOMIE! Goomie heard what happen from Gramma Bloomie! Goomie no can afford TV so can't watch Yo B.C. Raps..." Goomie explained his plight.

"Hmm, now that you mention it that does sound rather unfortunate. Well here's a solution to all of your troubles. Perhaps you should kiss my ass?" Zy reasoned with a snap of the fingers.

"Goomie no like way you talk. Goomie think you shit talker. Goomie ride you like bitch!" Goomie decided as he raised his club. What? He ran out of spears.

"Whoa, whoa, whoa..." Zy said as he lifted a hand to put him at ease and then deceptively added, "Your brother Boomie is alive. I ate waffles with him at Sea Land."

"Oh..." Goomie replied. Shaking his head he smiled wide after, "Goomie sorry for the misunderstanding."

"No, it's definitely _my_ fault. Good luck with your Yo B.C. Raps and whatnot," Zy offered with a wave.

"Les roll," Goomie instructed of his goons, and they disappeared back into the bush.

"Now then, where were w--?" Before he could finish Zy disappeared, a trap sprung that sent both himself and Sasha speeding down an underground tunnel.

The dark cave they ended up in after their long trip left Zy crumpled on Sasha, limbs entangled. Drawing himself free and snapping his head back, Zy glanced around the mysterious cave and grinned. "Well then, smells like treasure.. aye?"

Before they could move any further something approached them so heavy that every stomping footstep made the cave walls shake. Zy took a step in front of Sasha, a blue glow surrounding his balled fist as the pirate said, "Bah.. always something in the way of the prize." He couldn't promise whatever was lurking around the corner would be an easy obstacle to tackle so he had the sense to ask, "So how's about it. You up for a fight Miss Noire, or are we going to make a break for it?"


*Mito's concern...*


Mito landed in a crouched position as she appeared seemingly out of nowhere. A trait of hers. Rising slowly the beautiful woman offered a nod to Xifeng, and then faced Bart. "Forgive my intrusion, though I suspect you already knew of my arrival. We need to talk. Makaosu will definitely be making their move and I feel that we too should be prepared."

"The spy I've got tailing one of them has informed me that they'll be gathering soon. I haven't been able to pinpoint their location, otherwise I'd be discovering their plans as we speak... but if we were approached I'm quite certain that they are planning to approach the next generation to get an early start. I'll do whatever is necessary to protect my son, but I know your camp started venturing as well. I doubt I need to tell you this of all people, but there's a hidden factor to all of this most don't know about. Somehow they've found out about that place... and now it's only a matter of time before they use it."

Looking off to the side to collect herself, unable to mention Kaiser's sacrifice to keep things that should remain hidden, hidden... the woman went on to say, "We must keep the past where it belongs at all costs. To accomplish this, I need your help..."



*Marineford...*




*Spoiler*: __ 




Pierre E. Silvers 
Logia; Pika Pika no Mi, Light Man 




"Sigh, sounds boring..." The long silver-haired Admiral complained while massaging the back of his neck as he walked along. He was busy daydreaming of the days that allowed him to slaughter multitudes of annoying pirates. Now he was forced to endure boring meetings and answer to, shiver, _protocol_.

"I need a coffee or something. These old goats are the worst. On and on." Pierre complained. 

While walking he considered what was going on. The facade of the careless slacker served him well, for no one suspected that he too was considering the possibility of a revolution. He was on the fence, of course. No one knew which way fate would swing. Perhaps it was time for a new W.G.? Was such a thing even possible...?

Shin was the closest thing that the Admiral had to a friend, and even then there was a major gap between the two. That hard ass Amadeus surely lacked a dream of sorts. A brand new government was something he couldn't share with anyone... he had to keep his own vision of justice tightly concealed. Still, it was becoming increasingly apparent to the man that this wasn't the way things should be. Not that he agreed with piracy, not at all... but woe unto the world. They had no clue of the dangers lurking behind desperate men clinging to the control they felt slipping away. Never trap one in a corner...

Pierre gave a halfhearted salute upon entering the presence of the geezers, and then ventured off to take his rightful place. One leg crossed over the other and his fingers folded as he prepared himself for the nauseatingly boring speech they had prepared about justice.

Well, if that's what he thought was on the agenda Pierre had another thing coming. Shortly after they started speaking the pleasantries were quickly tossed aside and what they said made even _his_ perpetually relaxed gaze widen.

Wait, what...?"​


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 24, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[West Blue, Seven Sectors Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. I Death of the Delusion]​
[Sea Hag: Grand Line; Open Seas]

 “Now where is that rabbit now?” Alicia asks walking about deck side. One of the deck hands pulls his gaze from scrubbing to her, “Cyrus? Fella is probably below deck again, he volunteers to work in the coal room.” A blank expression crossed the blonde’s face as she tapped her foot;  “You trick him into working for you, didn’t you?” the woman’s eyes flashed with anger as she reached for the pistol that hung at her side. “Whoa Miss!” the man exclaims throwing his hands up. The scrubbing brush he held goes flying off toward the seas as he backs away, “Fella wanted to know where it was; honest. We don’t rope passengers into working!” he pleads. Alicia narrowed her eyes with murderous intent.  “We’ll see about that.” is relayed with deadly intent; as if Cyrus said different she’d do something. 

Turning on one of those expensive high heel shoes she marched toward the door that lead to the sweat shop bowls of the steam ship. As the man watched her walked off, he secretly thought two things. One; how in the hell did women walk in high heels and two; where did his brush go. He’d have no dinner for a week if he lost another one. 

[Sea Hag; Below Deck] 

Alicia storms pass several passengers and the Captain himself who was being ‘social’  “Boiler Room!” she snaps as she stormed on. Captain Baggins tilted his head, and then quickly pointed toward the back of the hall as she went for her gun, the little lady wasn’t playing. With a snort she stormed down the hall leaving the three at a loss of words as she literally kicked the heavy steel door to the boiler room in, leaving a six inch indention in the metal.  “CYRUS!” is bellowed as she pulled her leg back down with such force that the entire ship seemed to rock. That angry flushed look about her features quickly turns to a blank stare as her eyes fall on the Hare-man. Feet resting atop a three foot tall crate he was doing push-ups in the blistering heat as the shovel man piled crates on his back.  “What in the tempest’s name are you doing?” is questioned as she watched him easily push up against the weight that pushed against him,  “Please… not mention tempest.” Cyrus grunts thinking back on the storm that left him stranded on Limnos. 

 “As for what… ump… I’m doing, endurance training.” is grunted as the man placed another fifty pound crate carefully on his back.  “Endurance? Looks more like power lifting to me. David would be jealous of this workout routine.” she states as she watched Cyrus do more and more push-ups.  “Well, when you’re done with that; we’ll be well on route to the closest island.” she states, Cyrus grunts under the weight of another two crates as they are stacked in place;  “Heard that was different around these parts, so exactly how does navigation work in the Grand Line?” is asked. Alicia pulls her arm up, strapped to her wrist was as Log Pose;  “Magnetic fields. Each island in the Grand Line has its own unique magnetic signature. Once a Log Pose memorizes it, it’ll point toward the next island.” she states.  “Magnetics, with today’s tech, do they really still rely on fields?”,  “Yes, while there are other ways currently in use. This is still the safest way to navigate the Grand Line.” 

Cyrus paused for a moment, and then he nodded toward the big man that was steadily stacking various other objects on his back, tying them in place. “Sorry” he grunted as he stopped. “Ran out of coal crates.” Is added as he watched Cyrus spin under the weight, hitting his back with a thud he grabs the stack out of the air. Twisting he puts the load to the side then stands.  “I’ll stoke the fires, and then I’ll come deck side.” is stated. He started to shovel loose coal as Alicia rolled her eyes. Men and their macho routines, what were they always trying to prove anyway?

[Sea Hag; Deck Side]  

 “So, what is it you wanted to talk about?” Cyrus asks walking form the door that leads below. Alicia gave him only a passing glance;  “What makes you think I want to talk?” is asked in turn;  “Come now; when someone searches another out they usually have something on their mind.” Alicia bit her lip; was he always this perceptive.  “Heard you gave your great grandfather’s sword away… tell me about this girl.”

[Three Point Island] 

 “Wow, that’s pretty sad; but it’s good that you’ve decided you want to be with her; poor girls deserves a break.” Alicia sighed as the island comes into view,  “That’s Three Point. Bustling Port City of the new Era, legend has it that a storm wrecked it pretty bad over twenty years ago. But with the World Government’s aid it was rebuilt better than it ever was.” Captain Baggins states as he walked up to the pair.  “And that island is as far as I promised Tsung I’d take you.” he adds.  “Don’t forget we’re docking long enough for me to help Cyrus barter passage onto another ship; then you taking me back to Seven Sectors.”,  “Aye, I remember the agreement lass. You of all people don’t have to remind me.” the man states in a sullied tone, as he walked off Alicia turned back to Cyrus,  “Storm, if you can call a man a storm. Then yes, a storm did hit Three Point almost twenty five years ago.” she mumbles. It looked as if she wanted to say more; but she quickly turns and walks off as they neared the harbor. 

[Three Point; Harbor]

Alicia is the first off the ship;  “What… happened here?” she asks, the whole village stank of death and smoke billowed to the sky;  “Paulsgrave?” she asks lowly as Cyrsu stopped just on her left side;  “Why is this always my luck?” Alicia snorted and pulled her pistol;  “You stay her Cyrus.” she orders as she started to walk into the small village.  “You don’t go anywhere either.” she yells back to Baggins. The Captain mumbled as she walked off.  “Where you going Cross?”,  “She said I couldn’t follow her, she never said I couldn’t do my own exploring.” he replies as he too walked off. Baggins shook his head;  “I don’t think that’s what she said … Boys, looks like we’re stuck for a while; at least to the Pose Rests.”

[With Cyrus]

“Hu-heeelp..”

A weak voice catches Cyrus’ attention; the Hare-man dashes into a smoldering shop, there he finds a half buried woman. Badly burned she was barely clinging to life.  “I’m coming!” is yelled as he kicked the burning door in. ~

[Gorgon’s Cemetery, Grand Line]

Jed spits a long stream of tobacco juice to the ground as Rebecca heavily pants. Sore and somewhat bloody she tightens that white knuckled grip.  “Welp Girl, you’re getting better. But to pull the full power out of that sword you have to master your Color of Armaments Haki” is stated as another mouthful of spit is spat. Leaning up against his sword he nodded for her to come at him again. With a roar she explodes forward, Morning Star pulled to her side.  “Remember what Cyrus taught you, the blade knows how to fight, allow it to guide your hand and body.” Jed states pulling his sword as well, the clanging of stone on stone can be heard as he blocked the attack with the butt of his sword.  “Good effort, but you have to feel the flow of battle; don’t try to force it girly.” he adds as he pushed her back. 

Doing so, he also spins on his hip slamming his foot down. The tip of his boot just misses Rebecca. The ground shatters below the impact as she bounded back.  “Remember, the fighting style he taught you uses both your body and sword play.” Jed adds. Rebecca grunts landing somewhat awkwardly. Morning Star feels her determination as she pulled at her inner strength. With a low hum it starts to flash with a golden hue.  “That’s it.” Jed states Dawn Breaker flashing gold as well. ~

[Some Time Later]

 “I’d like to thank you.” Rebecca states bowing. Jed chuckles before taking a swig of scalding hot coffee.  “You don’t have to thank me Ms. Lockhart. I was merely building on the foundation that Cyrus started. If he hadn’t had you teach you muscles how to spring instead of push and pull, it’d been a lot harder on you.” the old man states as Junko walked up. In her hands was a package that was to help Rebecca on her journey.  “I’ll get you to the next Island, but after that I’ll have to meet back up with Bart.” she tells Rebecca as she handed her the food, meds and other items. 

Jed lays a gloved hand on her shoulder,  “There is one more thing you need to know before you two depart.” he states and for the first time since she arrived his face was very serious. Rebecca bit her lip,  “What?” she asks as Jed leaned on Dawn Breaker;  “It’s about Cyrus, and his parentage.” is stated as he took a pause,  “Like you he was adopted, by the man he thought was his father. His mother was raped after the Ravenbeards destroyed Three Point Island almost twenty five years ago.” Rebecca almost froze, Cyrus’ past was getting sadder each time she learned more about it,  “His real father if you haven’t figured it yet, is Paulsgrave Williams. The boy fights a Darkness that no one else can fathom.” A short pause follows to allow that to sink in as Junko placed a hand on her shoulder.  “You’ve saved him once from it already, so you’ve seen a glimpse.” ~~


----------



## Genma1998 (May 24, 2013)

Drayek saw Diego being followed by the scarecrow. He was putting up a good fight, but he was suddenly impaled by many sythes. Deigo valiantly impaled scarecrow with his chains and pulled him into the water, shouting that Drayek was now the captain of the Miracle Pirates.

The Miracle Pirates, a name not fit for a crew led by Drayek.
That fool, Drayek was about to chop the damn scarecrows head off before Diego jumped into the water. This was exactly why Diego needed a non-devil fruit eater crew-mate. Drayek jumped into the water after Diego. Pulling Diego up to air was not an easy task, for Diego's chains were still stuck in the scarecrow. Drayek drew his blade Inukage, and cut the chains. Dragging Diego to shore, Drayek was already on the look-out for more enemies.

 Just to make sure that the scarecrow wouldn't surface again, Drayek drew both his swords and used an air cutter technique that he had just come up with. Two Sword Style: Slashing Mayhem! Drayek fired about 20 air slashes into the water in about two seconds.
Now where's that damn doctor from before?! Drayek brought the unconscious Diego back to the house where he woke up. Was the scarecrow one of the WG's crazy experiments? Probably.

Drayek headed towards the nearest Navy Outpost, cutting down any marine he passed by on the way. He had to teach them a lesson.
He walked through the entrance and started the brutal massacre. After he had killed all the normal soldiers, he encountered the captain in charge of the outpost. This is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Three Point Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. I Death of the Delusion II]​
[Three Point Island]

 ?Shout! Lead me to you!? Cyrus yells as the voice seemed to fade. ?Heh? help?? again the voice faintly wavers. But it?s enough to draw his attention to where the person was. Soon an elderly woman comes into view. Half buried under the rubble of her burning home.  ?You?ll be okay lady, I?m here to help.? he states as he rushed to her side. The woman looks to Cyrus as he tried to pull her from the wreckage. ?Monster? she states with a shudder trying to pull away from him.  ?No, I?m here to help.? he states, trying to ease the woman?s worry. But the lady, on death?s door, sees Cyrus for what his blood truly is. The monster within scares her and she tries to back away which causes the portion of room she is under to collapse. Cyrus dives, but he cannot reach the woman before she is crushed alive. Confused he folds his arms around his knees. He blankly stares are the burning debris for several minutes, when it finally becomes apparent that he needs to make his exit, it?s almost too late as the home starts to fold in on itself.

The home implodes as he rolls into the street. But even through the destruction of the house he hears it. A clear as a bell, it was a scream. Not just any scream, it was Alicia. Pulling himself from his hands and knees he fires off toward where the scream came from. In several bounds he reaches the town square, only a pool of fresh blood greets him, at first. Looking around, he attentively makes his way to the stain making sure to note everything as he closed in. Eyes still on the lookout, he stoops to the blood allowing two fingers to dip in it, he brings it to his nose. A slow sniff tells him the truth; it was Alicia?s blood. He had just missed what had transpired. Closing his eyes, he takes a whiff of the air in, it wasn?t too hard to pinpoint where she was taken, but he was about to learn that Grand Line Pirates were just full of surprises. 

As he opened his eyes, he finds himself confronted by a handful of Starr Pirates. They were grimy, filthy and covered in blood even then; they didn?t stand out as they approached. They were stronger than any Pirate he had come across so far, but in hindsight. That wasn?t saying too much comparatively to Roughneck or Titan.  ?Help a poor drifter out?? he asks as he slowly started to stand; ?To the abyss, Madam says no man lives.?,  ?Well, madam will be pleased that you carried out you objective; I?m a rabbit.? Cyrus replies as he got a feel for his aggressors. ?You think I?m daft? I sail the Grand Line. I know a fruit user when I sees one.? Is the replied as a hand gently landed on the pistol on his side,  ?The Devil only plays his hand when he knows that it cannot be beaten.? Cyrus states, his hand falling to the hilt of Tusk. 

?What?? is growled as he starts to pull his pistol,  ?Never think you have the superior hand until the final card is flipped in the river.? as he spoke Cyrus vanished from view. The clicking of a sword being re-sheathed pulls the Starr Pirate?s attention to their flank.  ?Never think you can win, unless you?ve already won.? he states as the men suddenly feel light headed,  ?Don?t worry, I didn?t kill you. I used the back of the sword. But before you take a nap, tell me. Where is this, Madam.?, ?Fuck yo? the group fall to a collective slump before the ringleader could finish his obscene remark. Cyrus sighed,  ?Note to self, get the useful information from them before you knock them senseless.? as he lamented his luck; he takes another sniff of the surroundings, there it was. Alicia?s scent, it was as if someone wanted him to find them. 

[Three Points Rivers] 

Cyrus lands with a thud, the powerful hops allowed him to close the distance rather quickly. But as he comes to a stop his eyes fall on the one person he thought he?d never see again,  ?Mom?? standing on a small outcropping was his mother, Nicole, holding a bloddied Alicia at the edge of a rather nasty looking sword.  ?Well, if it isn?t the prodigal son, it?s about time you showed up. Did you lecture my welcoming party too much?? is asked as Cyrus took a step toward her,  ?I-I have so many questions.? he starts, a hand starts to reach for her, but it quickly balls into a fist;  ?Dad killed himself because of you.? is accused as he stayed his ground.  ?You rather catch up, than say barter for this woman?s life.? is asked as she nudged the edge of the sword just a bit. A trickle of blood can be seen. Cyrus grits his teeth as both hands come up.  ?Just stop there, don?t be cowardly. I hate that. You lowly piece of trash, can you not bring yourself to be nothing more than a child??,  ?Child?! I was never a child, you took that from me, tried to kill me. When dad saw you do what you did to Storms End, he killed himself!? is yelled in defense.

 ?Are you that stupid? Think about it. For being a fountain of wisdom, you sure can overlook the obvious Cyrus. Your ?dad? isn?t you father. You have brown hair, I have blue. Your ?dad? has blonde. Care to explain that, or was it too painful to think about? Even Walter had blonde hair before it grayed. Where did your brown come from?? she asks bitterly as she played with that large sword. Alicia tried to struggle, but a shallow cut stops that.  ?What are you trying to say? If Raymond isn?t my dad, then who is?? he questions her angrily; mad that she?d try to deceive him.  ?I?ll answer that.? another voice states, tuning Cyrus is confronted with another blue haired girl, about this age and with a wrapped blanket on her back.  ?Wh?,  ?Is she? That is Alula Starr, your twin sister.? Nicole states.  ?What?? Cyrus, shocked, turns his attention back to the woman. 

But again his is confronted by Alula, who had moved in the time it took him to readjust his gaze.  ?I?m your sister Cyrus, and our daddy is Paulsgrave Williams, if you want to really know.? it only took a moment for it to process, and Cyrus didn?t believe a word of it.  ?You lie?,  ?Do I? I know what bleak, depraved thoughts you fight brother. I know the sinister urges to just cut loose.? Alula almost giggled as she placed her hands on her hips, just inches form her swords.  ?Think what you will son, but she is your sister, and your dad is that devil Paulsgrave.?,  ?Furthermore bro, we?re going to fight.? Alula states with a wink.  ?And why would I do that? If you are _my_ sister why would you want to fight me.?,  ?Because, only one of you will be strong enough to kill him, that is why.? Nicole states.  ?Kill who, Paulsgrave? The man has been dead for over twenty years, you?re chasing phantoms. You need help mom.? Cyrus yells, but Alula quickly steps between the two. 

 ?Do you think that a monster like your bastard father would die so easily? You can?t kill the devil with cheap theatrics.? Nicole yells as Alula pulled the wrapped blanket off her back,  ?Well, bro. If you won?t fight me to save Blondie up there, maybe you?ll fight to avenge her.? she states tossing the blanket down. It makes a distinct clank as it hits the dirt, from under the folds a pair of dark gray scimitars slide out. Cyrus instantly recognized them, Kiyoko.  ?Why? ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 25, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

Rumble Island

Kai, Hiro and Hanzo

The metalman had barely stepped out of the grass before a predator pounced him. IF he had been surprised, he quickly got over it and turned the tables around. "Shigan!" It had been something instinctive. Maybe born out of the fact that he had been subjected for years to the training methods to acquire those arts, and that now that he had developed more and had made immense leaps over these last couple of weeks. It probably didn't hurt that when it came to Rokushiki, the one move he had been trying to work on mastering had been this very same Shigan, his facsimile had been miles away from the real deal and it had all of the downsides and more though.

But now, with his body strengthened and his skills sharpened, while this snarling black furred beast came at him with sharp claws and fangs, his hand moved on it's own and his index finger shot out right between the eyes of the beast. 

BANG

KRUNCH

It was over as quick as it had started, Kai landing squarely on his feet, while the ape like crashed violently on the jungle floor. Hanzo and Hiro joined Kai moments later, as the aspiring Pirate King wiping the blood off of his finger and seemed to be inspecting it. "Still hurts like hell, but that was the first time I actually managed to properly use Shigan." He gave it some thought. "Well produce the kind of damage output your average Shigan is supposed to do, and without breaking or tearing something." The bones were turned into iron, strengthening his hand but he had been surprised that the softer parts of his hand had held up like that. His work had been paying off it seems, time to kick it up a notch as it was time to add to his repertoire.

Mastering Rokushiki and his eisendial sword would help with his limited arsenal and his glaring weakness in the form of long range. "Viperbaboon." Hanzo stated as he eyed the beast from afar. "I'd be careful with it's...." 

He was interrupted as something out of from under it's corpse but Kai caught it mid strike. A hissing serpent's head was attached to the tail. "No worries, I ran into one of these a few years back." 

CRACK

He let go and with a broken neck the serpent would be no threat anymore. "Was probably a third of this one's size though." Later he added. 
"Didn't expect to see one this far from Nihon." 

"You've been to Nihon?" Hiro asked Kai, the prince himself had never even seen on these in the flesh. They lived out in the woods far from the imperial city and palace. 

"Spent a few weeks out in the country there, part of a training assignment for CP0." It had been a test of loyalty and skill,where they had been tricked and left to fend for themselves out in the wild with only their skills and knowledge to rely on until the final part of the test was assigned to them. He had only been fourteen at the time but the worst of it was the fact that they had to somehow survive in the wild,outside of predators and enemy soldiers that would've probably executed them on sight that could've been lurking behind any tree, was the thirst and the hunger.

"We managed to trap on of these, like I said it was tiny compared to this one, but I remember how much effort it took to kill it..... First time I had to kill actually." It had tasted good though, even though it took awhile before he regained his appetite after the unsettling ordeal of seeing the life slowly being drained out the yelping beast. 

Kai had taken out his Eisendial sword, he pressed and flicked his wrist. "Eisen Sword." The silver cloud like substance squirted out of the dial, it's shape  was messed up but showed a slight resemblance to the concept of a sword and it had some sharp edges. Which he used to cut of the snake's head attached to beast's tail and then used his sword to dig a whole, where he buried the head. It was far too dangerous after all. He reverted the sword back to it's default state and holstered the weapon again. "Alright, let me get this back to the camp and we can head a bit deeper in the forest and get some work done."

Kai had no intent to waste his time running back and forth, he grabbed what remained of the tail and spun once. Picking up momentum as he did before he sent it flying right over the immense grass field. "The camp was about there I think."

Moments later
*
"Krunk will get the job done!" *He slammed his paws on his chest and get ready to show these puny humans how it gone done in style. Slowing only when a shadow suddenly fell over him.* "Huh?"*

BAM

An ape had pounced him, the half giant freaked out and flailed his arms around. It was only after the beast fell off of him, landing with a dull thud on the ground, that Krunk recollected himself and clobbered the beast.
*
"Krunk ain't one to mess with!"* And also. *"Krunk got us dinner!"*


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 25, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island*​
*For the love of beli*​
Zy watched as a beam nailed the giant lizard in the head with enough force to lift the giant predator into the air. The lizard hissed until it smacked off of the rocky wall and crumpled uselessly to the floor of the cave, rocks burying it. With the threat eliminated Zy's hands drifted slowly into his pockets and the young captain continued ahead with a faint aura shrouding him to light the way.

Unbeknownst to the underground duo another group searched around the dank caves of the island for glory and treasure. Bludvein and his rowdy pack crept through a maze of nearly pitch-black rocky passages searching for the rumored 'fountain of youth' that the maniac so desired. Bludvein wanted more than anything else immortality. Forever he would sail the ocean blue on a magnificent ghost ship. It was quite the beautiful sight for the crooked sailor to imagine...

Zy's long trip had him blasting his way past beast after beast with a dull expression. He hadn't realized how much he'd grown, but to be able to handle so many monstrous foes without bothering to lift his arms which remained crossed and sagging through each fight was a testament to his growth. His trip with Sasha soon brought Zy face to face with dozens of apes that were standing upright playing paper, rock, scissors.

"I told you he would show up," an ape with glasses informed the others. "Our ancestors spoke of a lady-man that was destined to appear and save us all."

"L-lady-man..?" Zy muttered, his expression one of sheer exasperation. He even cut his damned hair! What else did he have to do, go with the spiked look? Shudder. No, never. Fuck them he couldn't help that he was such a hot piece of ass he was mistakable for the fairer sex.

"I am Emperor Dong," a large ape blurted while hurrying towards Zy. He banged a fist on his chest a few times to see if Zy would flinch, and then nodded appreciatively. "Have you come to save us all...?"

"What? No. I don't know you bunch of apes. What's with people wanting something for free all the time? Save your damn selves. Anyway, I need to find this treasure." Zy explained while holding up a map.

"Hm? No thanks. I don't know you, human." Dong replied while digging around in his ear with a thick black finger.

"I don't think you're strong enough to be so ballsy, ape," Zy coolly shot back, index finger aiming at the ape's forehead.

"We're being robbed?!" Emperor Dong wailed. He couldn't believe their sudden misfortune. The apes wouldn't go down without a fight, though! Swords and shields, spears and maces, all were drawn to do battle with the scowling pirate. The underground room was made entirely of gold, so it was logical that this in turn would be the place that the pirates buried their treasure.

"..." Zy suddenly burst out laughing, a hand on his stomach. "I'm just fuckin' wit'cha, guys. Seriously though I did come from your treasure. I guess getting rid of your 'monster' is a fair trade off. What has you bunch of cowards shaking like a pack of bitches?" He caught Sasha's look and awkwardly grinned.

"Horace the King of the Jungle!" Dong cried, and the other apes cowered. He stared at Zy waiting for a reaction and gasped when the pirate laughed. What was this blasphemy?! Did he not fear the KING?

"I'll deal with 'Horace' for you," Zy answered, the chortling pirate clearly unimpressed. "I'm sure he's nothing compared to *Titan*!" Dot, dot, dot... "You never heard of the Titan?" The apes responded by simply shaking their heads. 

"Oh what would you know, you live underground." The pirate huffed. He then faced Sasha to say, "You wanna come with me..?"

"She's to stay with us! We will teach her how to fight!" Dong cried.

"Pfft. Like a bunch of wimps like you could teach someone anything," Zy rudely spat back only for Dong to appear in front of him almost in the blink of an eye. Zy's diamond cane clashed with Dong's broadsword, and it was the ape that sent Zy sliding backwards.

"Excuse me, but... if you're so strong why in the hell are you sending me to fight this 'Horace'?" Zy asked as his instinctive distrust of others kicked in.

"Dong know you chosen one... ancestors spoke of your coming... the glowing lady-man... if you can't do this then no one can..." Dong explained with a hopeful gaze.

Zy cupped his neck and yawned, eyes rolling before he said, "Yeah, yeah... I'll handle it. This treasure better be here... and I wanna be loaded when I leave here."

Dunk, a smaller but hairier ape shouted, "We've got plenty of treasure for you! I'll show you the gold room!"

Zy followed him slowly with an arched 'brow and a scowl of disbelief. He entered a small tunnel that led to the gold room. The pirate's body twitched, rattled with several spasms, and then seemingly exploded before he dived into the pile of gold. Dunk stared in awe as Zy literally swam through the treasure. It seemed impossible but the greedy captain managed it, singing all the while.



*Rebecca Lockhart...*



The young chef sailed along with one leg crossing the other. Morning Star was nearby her, and her arms were crossed. She felt more comfortable using her hands still, but the old man taught her quite a bit. Jed... she wondered when she would see him again. It wasn't that plaguing the young lady's mind though. Paulsgrave Williams...? What exactly was it fighting to control Cyrus. She heard rumors of the diabolical man, and now she had to wonder what that meant for him...

"It doesn't matter..." Rebecca repeated for the third time during her short trip. Cyrus wouldn't let her and the others down. She'd come to more than love the man, she believed in him. It was that foundation that she knew would stop him from crossing the line into the monster that his father chose to be. She just hoped he believed in himself...

As she sailed along towards reverse mountain, where she was sure the others would arrive at shortly, four massive ships approached. The young chef stood with a hand on the hilt of her sword. Remembering her training she meditated until that golden hue rose. "What do you want from me?!" Rebecca courageously shouted at the nearest ship. It was the largest of the bunch and a man in a fur coat stood at the helm of it.

"I'm Kermy D. Frog... and it has come to my notice that you're actually the one that dispatched my brother Frogger." Kermy calmly stated.

Rebecca wasn't in the mood. She was too close to Cyrus, Manni, and even Zy to be held up now. "Tch..! You want a taste of what he got, then?! Your brother is the worst type of man!" Rebecca shouted as she jumped high into the air with amazing show of superhuman leg strength. While diving down she swiped Morning Star at Kermy and was not only shocked but disgusted when the man used one of the stunned women by his side as a meat shield.

"Hmm... haki? Impressive," Kermy offered, before slinging the nearly chopped in two woman to the side. While Rebecca was busy regretting nearly killing a woman Kermy's fist struck her so hard that her jaw nearly broke. She bounced across the deck wincing as she did until her head collided with a wall.

"I can't stand women that step out of line.. I guess you're going to need a little discipline," Kermy mockingly stated as he slid off his belt. 

"Ngh..." Rebecca weakly gripped her sword, the woozy woman dazed as her head drooped... hanging from side to side. She looked up weakly and thought, _Cyrus.. where are you...?_

Gritting her teeth, she let forth a mighty battle cry and dashed forward to cut through several of Kermy's men, making sure to avoid any vital spots. "BRING IT ON!" The chef's voice dramatically echoed as she entered a deadly dance with the self proclaimed King of the Frogs.


----------



## Palpatine (May 26, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew/Rumble Island/Sasha and Zy...*

Sasha utilized her left eye to examine the remains of the creatures Zy left in his wake. Nothing of real interest, and perhaps nothing of value either. Normally lizard skin would fetch a decent price at the average trader. The small amount of beli wouldn't be worth the effort of skinning them though. Sasha decided she wouldn't let Zy know of that. His greed seemed greater than even hers. 

She picked up the heat signatures of several other men not far behind them. Whoever they were, it'd probably be best to avoid them, so as to not trigger yet another conflict. Before she could completely catch up to Zy, the two of them stumbled upon a group of hairy ape-like creatures concentrated in a sort of settlement. "Well...you don't see that everyday." The largest of the group addressed Zy, while two other smaller ones stared wide eyed at Sasha. She turned to look at them, only for them to run off. 

The chief explained their situation to Zy, while Sasha barely paid any attention to the story. As the two of them were showed the treasure room, Zy quickly became ecstatic and embraced the massive room of gold. Sasha, while surprised, was far more level headed about the reward. "So, let me get this straight. We kill this Horace person, and we get all this?" Sasha asked, motioning to the ocean of treasure. "That the plan, yes." Dunk said with a nod. 

Sasha reached into the piles of gold and pulled out Zy. "Okay, let's go find this jungle king and get the hard part outta the way." She said as she dragged Zy along


----------



## Genma1998 (May 26, 2013)

*Drayek, East Blue, Miracle Pirates*

Captain Eric, tell me: Were you damn marines the one who set that psychopath scarecrow loose? My captain killed it, but is on the verge of death himself! Why do you think... "What?! It's dead?! Thank god!" The captain seemed happy, even though all his underlings were just slaughtered by the man standing in front of him. "Oh but there's still the lion and the tin-man with the axe." Eric looked depressed again. "No one can beat them. Or maybe... Are you strong? Could you help us?!" Sure. I'll slice 'em for you. One Sword Style... Drayek used his strongest drawing attack that he'd been developing. ...Crescent Moon Slice! He moved so fast, that Eric couldn't react. Drayek sheathed his sword as Eric's blood splashed onto the ground.
He left a note for the navy on Eric's desk. 

"I'm finishing the job the navy started on this island. But this is the price. We get free passage through Loguetown. I'm holding Captain Eric hostage until we reach the Grand Line. 
-Drayek, Captain of the Miracle Pirates."

Drayek carried the unconscious captain back to the house where Diego was. Drayek cut the chains that were still hanging from Diego's hands. And tied them around Eric's arms and legs.
The doctor was there too. Drayek explained the situation to him.
You seem like you'd be useful. I like you. Do you want to join my crew?
They decided that Drayek would face the tin-man and Carlo would fight the lion Drayek had heard about.
Now, let's take care of those damn creatures...


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

Stratospheres 


After the group managed to come to terms with what a shithead catboy was, they started making their way out of town.

 “I wonder where Marco went?” Teri said looking off into the distance, “Hope he’s not in any trouble.”

Teri noted the sigh coming from Sophia indicating that he likely was in trouble. Kagami nodded, “Well, he’s a part of my crew now and I know I’m stupid, impulsive and stubborn – but one thing I learned from everyone in the Overkills was that crew is like family, and you don’t let anyone mess with family.”

Just then Pandora’s box made a Ding noise and a little tv screen popped up out of the briefcase. There sat Tony as wide eyed and enthusiastic as ever. 

“Wha? Kagami! You did it! Oh my goodness! Shinpachi, honey! She did it!” There was a lot of knocking over, running and a distant yell of “she did it everyone!” in the background. Tony came back with a heavy manual set it down on the desk with a thud and flipped through it.

“Okay okay you got to level one in Pandoras box which means you’ve unlocked a mode! Each of us have put in a super secret powerful mode in there and you’ve unlocked one of  mine! I got two because I also put in the last one and you won’t be able to use that for aaaages. But oh my gosh is it powerful….! In theory of course, none of us could actually sync well enough to implement it but for you to get this far already EEEEE!”

Tony was clearly excited as Kagami blinked a few times. Even Teri was dumbfounded “This thing has a screen? And a live feed?”

“Oh yeah, state of the art stuff. Most of my inventions in one handy little briefcase! So anyways I’m sure you’re pretty busy right now so um…let me see…oh right here it is! This weapon gives out an extremely thick adhesive, but in order to get it to maximum stickiness some kinetic energy must be applied to it, in the form of a pumping motion, using the same principles as a water gun, only in a slightly different way. Anyways once you have built up enough energy the adhesive is so powerful that it would take a great deal of strength to get past it. Shinpachi couldn’t, Dante had to really struggle, so did Verg. Of course Dude just flexed a bit, but that’s Dude huh?” Tony giggled.

“Sounds awesome. Alright let’s give it a spin.”

“Ok! But it’s not going to change until you use it in real combat. I’m watching to see how it goes ok?” Tony said excitedly.

“Sure, sure just change it already!” Kagami said looking intently at the briefcase. Teri looked concerned as the pieces fit together. Sticky adhesive, vigorous pumping action, Tony’s naivety. 

“Oh boy, I’m not sure I’m gonna like this.” Teri said stepping back a little. The briefcase shifted and morphed, glowing as it did so. A huge bright light filled theit eyes and were temporarily dazzled by it. Everyone blinked and shook off the dancing spots only to blink a few more times to make sure this wasn’t a hallucination.

It was a metal dildo. Anyway you looked at it, that’s what it was. A very large one, granted and one that only a yoga master could use but one, nonetheless. 

“I…I…” Kagami immediately dropped it and turned bright red, “The fuck do you want me to do with that!?”

“Like I said just pump the shaft a few times. For about a minute I reckon, and then let fly with the awesome sauce!” Tony said eager to see it in practice. 

“Do you realise what this is? I mean…it’s…”

“What?” Tony asked with innocent eyes. Neither Teri or Kagami could tell her what it was; a common theme with Tony – everyone was eager to keep her innocence, partly because it was sweet and partly because it made for some very funny moments.

“Nothing…it’s great…I can’t wait to use it.” Kagami said picking it up as if it were infected.

“No no! You have to really grab it and pump. Give it a try.”

Teri had buried her face behind Sophia’s back as Kagami trained with the weapon. “L…Let’s go find the bad guys so we can ….get out of here.” Teri dragged Sophia and left a bewildered, confused, almost in tears and deer in headlights Kagami to get accustomed to the new toy.


*Later.*

Teri and Sophia had arrived at the docks, still trying to get the image out of their heads. It wasn’t too difficult at what they saw next. Marco tied on a cross at the front of a warehouse, bleeding profusely and  looking close to death.

“Marco! I’ll get you down!” Teri aimed her gun at one of the ropes that bound his arms, if she could free at least one hand he could do the rest. Her aim was put off by a bullet that pierced through Teri’s shoulder.

“Ngg!” Teri collapsed, Sophia immediately tending to the injury. 

Teri looked up and saw a bird in a cowboy outfit. It would have looked cute were it not for the guns, the extremely sharp looking talons and the eyes. 

“Looks like we got a fight on our hands. I think there are others around us. Stay sharp guys.” Teri said getting up and getting out her guns. This fight was going to be different from all the others she had faced. She smiled, “bring it bird brain.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Stratospheres
> 
> *Later.*
> 
> ...



"Not so fast." A massive man came stepping out of the warehouse, his giant fangs and furred body nearly ten feet tall standing over the group. "This is our prey, The man who turned us into mutants." He smirked, "It's a good thing none of you touched our paint, or you would be mutants now too." As the captain spoke, more men appeared, one with a giant lobster claw for an arm, one with frogs legs, one who appeared to be a bull with a giant hammer and a cowbell.

"This is my crew! The Scourged! Men who have been destroyed by Marco Melon and his vicious and brutal dream of being a doctor!" The captain pointed at Marco. "He made us this way and he shall pay the price for his sins!" Sophia's eyes widened a bit, "So... this is why he doesn't talk about it." The captain grinned, "Now then, maybe a wager can be made... We have set up bombs throughout this city, holding the hostages of moss bay and here. Every bomb is connected to barrels, filled with the same liquid that made us and that kid." 

The captain holds up a detonator, "Pick your opponent." Two more men come out, One with a staff and appeared to be a monkey person, another who had large muscles and a horn growing out of their nose. "Because if you can't defeat us, You can't save your doctor OR the people of this island." And with a hardy laugh, he smirked once more. "And it will all come back onto Marco Melon! Every last drop of evidence has his fingerprints and markings all over it! Die and let your Doctor fall into adversity, never to be trusted by a living soul again! To be taken to the marines and sent to prison! WHERE HE BELONGS!!!!"



Genma1998 said:


> Captain Eric, tell me:  Were you damn marines the one who set that psychopath scarecrow loose?  My captain killed it, but is on the verge of death himself! Why do you  think... "What?! It's dead?! Thank god!" The captain seemed  happy, even though all his underlings were just slaughtered by the man  standing in front of him. "Oh but there's still the lion and the tin-man  with the axe." Eric looked depressed again. "No one can beat them. Or  maybe... Are you strong? Could you help us?!" Sure. I'll slice 'em for you. One Sword Style... Drayek used his strongest drawing attack that he'd been developing. ...Crescent Moon Slice! He moved so fast, that Eric couldn't react. Drayek sheathed his sword as Eric's blood splashed onto the ground.
> He left a note for the navy on Eric's desk.
> 
> "I'm finishing the job the navy started on this island. But this is the  price. We get free passage through Loguetown. I'm holding Captain Eric  hostage until we reach the Grand Line.
> ...



"You are a crass man." Carlo comments, adjusting his glasses, "I have made promises to take care of the women of this town and i will follow through with my promise till the end of my days, as for your crew." Carlo adjusted his gun. "Well, We'll just have to see where the wind takes me."


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

*Stratospheres*

"Wait!" Teri called out as the large wolf man held the detonator. "There has to be a better way than this, Give Melon a chance, he can cure you. He stopped a zombie apocalypse - he at least deserves a chance! Maybe you think he screwed up, I don't know the details so I can't really be sure, but surely he deserves a chance to fix this. Taking hostages and all that...it's just plain wrong!" Teri said trying to calm the situation down. At the very least it seemed like they were open to talking. Kagami would have just fired away but perhaps the situation could be averted through negotiation. 

"Please, you seem open to reason, just think this through. Nothing good can come of it."


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratospheres*
> 
> "Wait!" Teri called out as the large wolf man held the detonator. "There has to be a better way than this, Give Melon a chance, he can cure you. He stopped a zombie apocalypse - he at least deserves a chance! Maybe you think he screwed up, I don't know the details so I can't really be sure, but surely he deserves a chance to fix this. Taking hostages and all that...it's just plain wrong!" Teri said trying to calm the situation down. At the very least it seemed like they were open to talking. Kagami would have just fired away but perhaps the situation could be averted through negotiation.
> 
> "Please, you seem open to reason, just think this through. Nothing good can come of it."



"Sorry Teri." Marco smiled at his crew mate, "But it seems they are dead set in their ways." Marco coughed a bit, "Please, Allow me down from here to fight for my friend there." He motioned to Sophia, "She is not a battle person, she wont last a minute with the likes of you." The captain rubbed his chin, "Two people, fighting so hard for their crew." He nodded, "In that case, You can all fight!" The captain kicked the cross holding Marco and allowed it to fall to the ground, breaking the wooden structure. 

"It was a nice try ma'am." The eagled cowboy responds to Teri's outcry, "And i apologize for what must be done, But captains orders are captains orders." The bird man held up his guns, "If the world was different, If i were different, we might've had some fun. Name's Gerald Thompson Ma'am... And I'mma have to knock you out."


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

Teri looks at the eagle eyed cowboy with her own steely gaze. "Your heart's not in it, is it? I can hear the regret in your voice; you don't believe in this ploy. You should know above all else that as a gunslinger your heart and soul must be placed into every shot you take, or else you've signed your death warrant. Is this cause really something you are willing to die for? Ruining so many lives?!"

Teri grimaced at the pain on her shoulder, "I'm willing to put everything on the line for the safety of our crew, that's what will give me the strength to win."

Just then Kagami strutted in with her 'weapon' on her shoulder.

"Hey guys! So....what's going on here....?" her happy demeanor trailed off once she noticed Marco who was beaten up and bleeding. Her eyes darkened, "Who did this to him?" she asked in a whisper.

"Shit..." Teri backed away from her.

"WHO THE FUCK DID THAT TO HIM?! I'LL SKIN THEM WITH THEIR OWN GOD DAMNED TEETH!" Kagami was beyond reason now and shook with rage. It would have looked more threatening had she not been waving a giant metal penis at the group.


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2013)

Vergil said:


> Teri looks at the eagle eyed cowboy with her own steely gaze. "Your heart's not in it, is it? I can hear the regret in your voice; you don't believe in this ploy. You should know above all else that as a gunslinger your heart and soul must be placed into every shot you take, or else you've signed your death warrant. Is this cause really something you are willing to die for? Ruining so many lives?!"
> 
> Teri grimaced at the pain on her shoulder, "I'm willing to put everything on the line for the safety of our crew, that's what will give me the strength to win."
> 
> ...



"Is that..." Marco slowly threw the hunks of cross of himself, "A giant metal-" "Yes it is." Sophia sighed, "Catch me if you can." The giant tiger captain vanished into the city, "Go get em cow girl." Marco said towards Kagami, "I would be disappointed if-" "Don't go there." Sophia sighed once more. "Alright... So battle time." Marco forced himself up off the ground. "You can't fight marco!" Marco nodded, "I can so." He said, injecting himself with medicine. "Now im fine. Let's do this."


----------



## Vergil (May 26, 2013)

"You're damn right I will I'll...wait...cowgirl? Are you calling me a cow?!" Kagami said turning around before Teri fired at her heels.

"Go, you retard!" Teri angrily shouted at her, and with that Kagami was gone, sprinting to the center of town. Things seemed a little more peaceful now that the two loudmouths had left but in truth there was an oppressive tension in the air, none more so than in between Gerald and Teri.

"I really like birds too." Teri said and quickly side stepped as a few shots rang out, exploding where the bullets landed, before she ran for cover. "need to scupper any advantage he might have with that mutation of his."

She came up with a plan and dived inside the warehouse.


----------



## InfIchi (May 27, 2013)

In a cell on bliss Island- Joseph Rodgers, The Pirate Prince, The Jester Of the North, The comedic gunman, The- "Shut up with the titles already!" 

"Wow Seastone sucks." Joseph comments, laying on his back on his bed, halfway bent backward, head touching the floor. "I mean, look at these cuffs." He jingled his chains. "Can you believe that they cuffed me and kept me in a cell?" He asked again, "Please shut up." A young man on the top of Joseph's bunk sighs. "Come on buddy, We're cellies now, the best of friends.... Prison Friends." Joseph nods, "And either we are prison friends, prison enemies or one of us has to be a prison bitch and considering i'm already handcuffed i refuse to take my role in the prison bitch slot any further. You hear me pal!? JOSEPH RODGERS AIN'T NO BOTTOM BI-" "PLEASE SHUT UP!" Some of the men in the other cells heard what Joseph said though, "Oi, are you related to Gold Roger?" 

"No, No relation." Joseph comments, though they couldn't see it he was waving his hand. "Guuuuuh~ I feel so weak~ Someone~ Uncuff me~" BLAM! a bullet whizzes into Joseph's cell. "If it were for my orders i would have shot you hours ago!" the marine shouts, "God you are the most annoying prisoner we have ever captures, and we captures the Lambada Pirates." "Did someone say, Lambada!?" A voice shouts from down the hall. "I SWEAR I WILL SHOOT YOU IF YOU DO THAT AGAIN!" 

"Eh? The lambada pirates are here? Man i love that song they play... what's it called again? The Maharanee? The Macatini?" Joseph blink, "OH! It's the rumba right!?" He asked, "IT'S THE LAMBADA!" Joseph's cell mate shouts, "That is why they are called the Lambada pirates! It's simple! A Simple THING!" The marine nodded, "I swear to Oda i am being tortured here." Joseph cell mate grumbles. "You know i've never seen your face... are you scarred? Like horrifically?" Joseph sat up and peaked up at the top bunk, there sat a normal looking man in a nice suit with short blond hair. 

"Oh... Now i'm kind of disappointed." the man shook his head. "Why do you even wear a jacket if you aren't going to wear a shirt?" Joseph shrugged, "Just figured it looked cool." He did a little twirl, letting his coat float on the wind for a second. "Right? Like a gunslinger? Like... imagine i have a gun on my hip." Joseph tries to mime reaching for his gun. "Ah, just a second~ Scuse me mr.marine, i need to show him how i sling a gun, can you remove my cuffs?" 

Joseph smiles at the marine, however he doesn't smile back. "Sure just let me uncuff you and NO!" the marine walks off in a huff. "Wow, he sure is grumpy...Grumpy Pants... You know i think i have some cat ears somewhere in one of my pockets... He gets the grumpy ears. Oi! Blondie!" Joseph turned to his cellmate. "Remind me to get him Grumpy Ears."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 27, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island*​
*King of the Jungle*​

Horace had lived and thrived in a land that wasn't his familiar jungle. It still held a similar habitat, thankfully, but it was still notably different. That didn't really matter though. He ventured about his valley slaughtering anything that got in his way. This was _his_ valley. The beast resembled a black furred mutant lion with spikes randomly protruding everywhere and glowing red eyes. Horace playfully batted around a few apes that tried to stop him earlier while lapping up water from the valley's stream.

Bungalow, one of the greatest warrior apes in their underground home, let out an attention grabbing roar that echoed throughout the valley. He stood on a small ledge in a fighting stance with a large scimitar in hand. 

Horace noticed the noisy ape from the corner of the eye. Ignoring it for a bit, as he was already full from the delicious meal his kin provided, the monstrous lion rose to his intimidating twenty feet on all fours. Snarling, the lion's paws smashed the ground, rocks yielding to the king's vast strength. Lowering onto his haunches, the lion shot forward at astonishing speeds with a paw raising. Bungalow couldn't even see the king, much less react to the unconquerable wrath of the beast that he provoked.

The blurring streak of black was enough for Zy to intervene. He'd disappeared past Horace with Bungalow in arm, magenta gaze focused on the lethal lion. Wincing as he plummeted, Zy ended up landing in a crouched position.

The apes that were expecting Sasha to stay behind for 'training' stalked the pair and paused at the mouth of the cave to watch the ensuing battle that was sure to follow the pirate interrupting Horace's kill. 

Zy continued falling towards the bottom of the valley with Horace padding after him with that blurring speed. Upside down still in mid-fall Zy unleashed a beam from his palms that nearly struck Horace, but the zipping lion zipped around it beautifully. Not so fast...



_"Whip!"_​


Zy's extending beam slashed towards Horace as he twisted himself into a sharp spin. Horace evaded it with a smooth flip, paws crashing down as it skidded a bit down a smoother section of the slope before chasing the falling pirate once more. 

A split second before Zy finally splashed into the stream below a beam shot out to blast him away while Horace dived in after him, water spraying. It managed to slow Horace enough for Zy to nail him with some beam slinging, but the deadly lion shook it off without missing a step. It was a predator on the kill, and the pirate's regular beams didn't even sting the beast packed with muscle on top of muscle.

Zy landed skipping on a single foot before thrusting out of the way of Horace's giant swiping paw. Twisting, Zy snarled and a giant fist shaped beam smacked Horace roughly. Horace bounced off of the rock and let out a roar that Zy narrowly avoided. The pirate's jaw slacked as an explosion of force followed the thunderous roar that not only blew Zy off but destroyed a fair portion of the mountainous terrain.

Bouncing off of the uneven surface a few jagged rocks managed to cut Zy's flesh as he rolled off. Zy shook it off and managed to look up in time to see a lunging Horace's large body block off the sky. The lion's looming silhouette came stomping down, narrowly missing Zy but managing to burst the area the pirate captain stood upon to whizzing chunks of rock.

"Son of a..." Zy muttered through clenched teeth as his hands began glowing brilliantly. He slammed his fists into his chest, and his back pumped out as if he just filled himself with artificial muscle. Exhaling, the pirate's magenta gaze disappeared, replacing by eyes full of glowing blue. "Let's dance then, Horace."

The apes were confused as to what was happening, and Sasha might be as well. Only Sam, Kai, Alex, and Manni would be aware of what he was doing to his still injured insides at this point. Still, as if the glowing eyes weren't a dead giveaway, when Horace finished closing in on Zy it was apparent the pirate did something unnatural the way he completely disappeared to anything short of a superhuman pair of eyes, and even then he'd be hard as hell to follow, randomly disappearing and appearing to and fro as if he knew Soru except it was with raw speed.

Horace, luckily, had eyesight far more keen than a regular human or beast. He caught Zy's rapid movements enough to at least attack, but he only managed to nail the after image of the speeding pirate. The lion belted out another booming roar that began destroying the mountain bit by bit in an attempt to nail the speedy prize. It resembled a whack-a-mole contest with Zy always managing to keep one step ahead of Horace.

While high in the air Zy contemplated how he'd handle Horace. Any of his big shots were out in this form, and honestly he didn't want to risk destroying things any more than Horace already was. He had no clue where the treasure was. He needed something close ranged, but reliable. Weapons would easily be tanked by the beast... 

While Zy fell he wracked his brain until he recalled the legends of the ninja of Nihon. Reportedly they could create clones of themselves, though that was of course merely tall tales or devil fruit usage. Speaking of which... Zy landed in front of Horace with his fingers crossed and a mischievous smirk. The cocky pirate said, "Hey, I've finally thought of a way to kick your ass Mr. Lion."

"...?" Horace tilted his head as if to say 'Oh?' to Zy's arrogant reply. The mountain was already reeling from his destructive roars, and there was little to nothing the king of beasts caught from the pirate's arsenal that made him worry a bit. The swamps he was dragged through on his journey gave him a precious little gift called regeneration... 



*"Zidane Bunshin no Jutsu!"
*​

Three solid blue clones of Zy appeared before the pirate with crossed fingers. The group of them ran forward with along with Zy, and as fast as Zy was... well, these clones were worse. They could move at the maximum speed of his beams, which left then zipping about like little rays of light. Horace fought courageously against the clones. Every lucky paw swipe resulted in the clone's missing section being immediately replenished by Zy. It wasn't lost on the beast that every successful blow cooked Horace's paws a little more.

Horace's roar blasted two of the clones, completely obliterating them before the third lunged forward to pin him to the ground with beam lances. Horace struggled, snarling and snapping with thick gooey saliva soaking anything in the king's vicinity. It looked up in time to see a massive blue foot smashing down to crush the creature. 



_"Bimu Bimu no... _

*STOMP!"*​ 


Horace howled, eyes bulging as the continually stomped monster crushed layers of rock until it was seemingly squished. Zy landed and his clone disappeared into a haze of blue. A hand on his knee, Zy grinned and panted as he admired his handiwork. Magenta and white replaced neon fire-lamp blue as Zy rested a palm on a bent knee. "Not a bad technique if I do say so myself..."

When Horace sprang out of the newly formed pit Zy snapped his hands back, grinning as he said, "Bring it, bitch! Bimu Bimu no...!"

Horace's massive claw tipped paw came swiping down while Zy unleashed two giant fists of blue beam energy collided with Rumble Island's Beast of the Valley to send the lion rocketing into the sky, 



*
"Double Impact!"
*​


Horace let out a quaking roar of defiance that nearly nailed Zy before the pirate sidestepped it to watch with a confident smirk as Horace twinkled off in the sky. 

Dropping onto his ass, Zy groaned as his insides hollered at him for being an irrational dumb fuck again. It was as if he wouldn't be content until he destroyed himself from the inside out. His forearm became a rest for the pirate's sweaty forehead to give his weary neck a break. Back to the apes and Sasha, Zy calmly said, "I'd like my gold now..."

"Dahahahaha!" Bludvein's laughter rattled the startled pirate. "Every time I see you, you've gotten stronger again." He had a pistol aimed at Sasha's head while Seether aimed his katana at he midsection.

Savannah was in full myth zoan point, the succubus finished slurping something off of her fingertips. "Ooo, so we meet again~ Want to come join our crew~?"

"Heheheh," Hex laughed, mouth, chin, and jaw covered in blood from him devouring a broken off a piece of Bungalow's arm. The obese pirate was now gnawing on it like a starved predator in the wild.

"..." Zy slowly turned to face him, an icy cold glare forming. "What'dya want, ugly?"

"The fountain of youth!" Bludvein gloriously declared, arms spreading. "Which _you're_ gonna help me find. If not, well... I bet this hot little number would taste good with barbeque sauce."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 27, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

Rumble island

Kai, Hiro, Hanzo

Hanzo was watching their backs, they couldn't shake the feeling that outside of watching out for threats creeping on to them , that he was also literally watching their backs(ides). In this dangerous environment, it was an immense help that they could focus their attention on their target. Further support came in the form of advice and adjustments Hanzo gave them, as they were taking on these threats and working on refining their skills as they did.

Hiro was having a tougher time against the high level opposition, being physically not strong enough but this was proving to be the key in the productivity of his training here. He was building up the strength and durability to take on this high Blue to low Paradise level strength enemies they were facing and the skill he relied on so much was being sharpened at an immense pace. He was polishing the moves from the various fightingstyles he had studied but in particular he was working on the Amatsuken. 

Kai had toughened up enough to go toe to toe with the worst this jungle could offer him. His problem was that as he focused on mastering Rokushiki, it became very apparent that while his body had reached a point it could stand a better chance to handle the stress those techniques placed on one's body but skillwise it was going to be tough. He had a feel for Shigan, he had been working on it and it was straight forward enough. But with the other techniques he was having a much harder time, evident in the cuts and bruises that covered him and most of them were a direct result of his stumbling trough the Rokushiki mastering. 

Currently the two warriors were having trouble with their latest opponents. A pair of shadowcats were working tandem to take down Kai, while Hiro was dueling with a steambull that had been with it herd in the grassfields and charged at Hiro for getting too close with it's herd. 

"Agh fuck!" Kai grumbled as he tripped over a burrow and lost his balance as he was moving in to strike the wary shadowcat. They were so fast and nimble, they would just stay out of his range while the other went to try and catch him from behind and so far the duel was deadlocked up until now. This one was close, the both of them came at him as soon as they saw he was vulnerable and the metal man just barely managed to roll out of the way and perform a "Soru!" To try and seize the moment himself. 

He grazed the head of one of them, as he flew past it but probably did as much, if not more, damage to himself as he crashed into a tree. This was how his progress had been going so far, it was always not powerful as you would've expected from the technique. Not as fast, not as crisp, not as controlled and usually with a boatload of pain to go with it. Either from executing the technique or from poorly executing it and crashing into stuff like he just did now.

Hiro wasn't fairing much better against the steambull. With the way it was snorting and stomping around he figured he could play it safe and hang back for a while. Wait for it to tire out or make a foolish mistake in it's anger but over the course of the last few minutes it seemed to have gotten progressively stronger and more focused on him. It seemed the madder it got, the more lethal it got as those long black horns started out spearing whatever was unfortunate to have been in the bull's way but now he had started to joust and even slash at Hiro with it. 

Like usual, he had kept his sword in his off hand. The sword was really for defence after all, he did most of his damage with his preferred hand and his feet as he was a barehanded fighter that could cut without the need for a weapon. He hadn't even bothered to try use chop at the horns with his bare hand, his sword was getting chipped from deflecting those strikes. If, albeit low quality steel, wasn't faring against those black horns he wasn't even going to risk it. It's hide already was tough enough that Hiro's attacks did little more than scratch him.

"Switch!" Hanzo yelled out from the threebranch he had taken a seat on. 
Kai and Hiro didn't miss a beat, they turned around and headed straight for the other while their opponents went in pursuit. They shared a nod as they passed and then dove straight into it.

The first shadowcat backed off when Hiro came at him with the sword, but the second thought he was open and went at him from behind. He learned the hard way it wasn't the sword he should've feared. "Majin: Tanken!" The swipe with his right hand caught the panther like creature in the face and blinded his right eye. The sight caused the other shadowcat to startle and the warrior prince had no intention of letting it retreat so that it could strike at another time. "Majin: Gai!" He followed up with a round house kick, the ankle colliding into the shoulder of the feline. Instead of the damage you'd expect from a blunt force like that, a cut appeared and blood started gushing from it.

Meanwhile Kai was taking on the steambull, catching the horns with his hands and securing a firm grip as he caught the beast by surprise. It slowed down and started to try and shake him off, but Kai just dug his heels in and waited it as he kept the business end of those horns away from himself. Through his DF powers, he had an absurd body weight himself and though not anywhere near that of the steambull. A combination of shifting his weight around and some good ol' reliable musclegrease Kai toppled the bull and let it slam down on the jungle floor. 

Now with it stationary and defenseless, Kai opened a can of Rokushiki style whoop ass. "Rankyaku!" A close range execution of this attack hit dead on, catching the bull on it's side with it's thick hide holding up though. A second execution of the technique left an  X shaped cut on  the hide. A weakpoint that Kai could exploit and penetrate with a "Shigan!" The first one struck gold, the second one he performed with his other hand finished the job as his hand disappeared up until the elbow and did massive internal damage.

Kai turned around to see Hiro finishing up with the shadowcats, by now a nice stockpile of meat had been gathered at the camp by them and the hides, furs and other materials would be of use as well during their little camping trip while being woefully unprepared to be away from port for this long. 

Before this bounty would join the rest at the camp though, those black horns had caught Kai's attention. Almost blistering hot to the touch, with a distinct feel and smell to them that Kai instantly recognized as an exotic metal. Oh his mouth was watering at just the thought of it. The bull was still spasming as Kai couldn't wait any longer and flashed that glimmering smile of his as his serrated set of bronzed teeth manifested before he sank them into the horns.

CHOMP

CLANK

CRACK

"AGHH!" Kai was left writhing on the floor, clutching his cheeks by the time Hanzo and Hiro ran up to him to see what was going on. He had cracked a molar and the only indication that something had happened to the horn was a bit of drool on it. With a set of secondary teeth that would remind one of a amped up hyena deathrobot, Kai had so far nibbled, gnawed and chomped through anything that had been edible (to him) and this was the first time he met his match like this. 

Introducing the rare metal of the organic steel class, Ebon Bone. A black steel with immense density, naturally produced by certain animals from the Iron Island in the New World. Heavier than any traditional metal you would find in any Non-NW ground and second only to Tungsten in hardness.

"I've seen you make swiss cheese out of anything from forks and nuts, to swords and shields but I don't think your DF allows you to eat bone." Hanzo commented as he inspected the horns. 

"It's metal, a sweet exotic metal with an unique chocolate-ish flavor." Kai grumbled his expert diagnosis. 

"It was definitely harder than any bone I heard of, it was like dueling with the horns of an Oni." Hiro added.

"Hmmm well either way, this seems even out of your league so....."

Kai's ego was wounded now though, he was not giving up on the ultimate snack. Eating it would be better than sex, he could already tell. Also imagine what kind of epic moves he could make with that material!? This metal would be the right kind to function as weights in his arms and legs while he would train and go about his business, gaining strength from even the simplest acts. 

"GRRRRR!" He started growling and gnawing on his dogbone. Hanzo and Hiro were left standing there with there mouths open, not sure how to process it, and only sprang into action when they heard more cracking sounds. They started to try and pull him off, which led to the rather comical sight of them pulling at a leg each. Leaving Kai suspended in the air and attached to the horn with just his teeth that was cracking away under the pressure. 

"AAAAAAGH!" 

CRACK

CHOMP

THUD

The three were sent flying and landed on dog pile, it took a minute to process what happened but roaming hands startled them and both Hiro and Kai were up in a flash. Hiro was ready to cut off the hands of the likely suspect, but Kai was quickly distracted again and completely content as he chewed on his snack. Flashing them a silver smile as he did. The increased biting strength evident in the fact he was chewing the same Ebon Bone he couldn't even crack moments before and in the teeth marks that remained on the stump left on the bull. 

Introducing the second set of Kane Kane teeth, the silver set is a more powerful and durable set that the first bronzed set that are akin to milk teeth.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 27, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Rumble Island, East Blue]​*​
[Training Times II]​
[Rumble Island]

 ?Is, that so?? she asks a finger tracing down Sam?s chest.  ?I never thought of having that done.? is added as she placed a hand over her own heart. Beneath the leather she wore a scar from surgery is present. Sam looked to her aunt, then to Sinbad that held Manni hostage;  ?If? if we?re family, why is he holding your niece hostage?? is demanded as the older Sam admired the handy work of both J?kal and Dewitt. The older woman cut her glance to Manni who was still smiling somewhat nervously as the triple barrels of Sindbad?s gun ran flush with the side of her head.  ?Simple.? is stated as she fumbled in a pocket. A moment later a light blue chip is produced, it looked a lot like the red chip that Hector had left with Manni.  ?There are a total of two of these chips on this Island, I have one and Sparkplug has the other.?

Sam?s eyes light up as she stared at the computer chip,  ?I?m not sure you can integrate them, but I suppose it?s still worth a shot.? Sam soon realizes that there had to be a hitch; her family was never this forth giving.  ?What?s the catch??,  ?Perceptive, Sparky isn?t giving his up until you collect this one and its twin the Green Chip.? is replied,  ?And, how is it I?m supposed to get that one?? is asked, the older Sam grinned as she dropped her shield and sword after sliding the chip into her armor.  ?That is why Sinbad is holding her, so she won?t get killed.?,  ?I suppose I know what the clause is on that one now.? Sam groans as she allowed a row of feathers roll down her arm. 

 ?I suppose your right.? is replied as the older woman crossed her arms over her chest. Sam didn?t drop her guard; she knew that her Aunt would wipe the floor with her, even without a weapon. Now it was just a matter of staying alive. Tensing her muscles, Sam explodes into a burst of speed. The soft soil erupts under her massive move. The older woman however barely twitches a muscle as a hand snags Sam?s blade out of mid strike.  ?Ah, I see, so this is what a manifested Blazefire Sabre looks like. Weak compared to the real steel.? is stated as she casually snaps in half the blade. In Sam?s head Boko wails as if his wing had been broken. Sam flinched as her mind rattled from the misfortunate turn of events. Reeling, her aunt took full advantage. An open palm thrust slams into Sam?s midsection. Eyes wide in shock Sam feels her entire body cry in pain as she is knocked off her feet.  ?This is sad, you. A Striffe.? the older D. takes off with even more speed than Sam displayed as leaves split from the sheer she left in her wake. An elbow catches Sam across the shoulders as she flew back, driven to the earth she rebounds using her legs like a spring to make distance between them and re-attain her bearings . ?Shit? 

 ?And where do you think you?re looking?? Sam turns into a precision knee that doubles her over with a face wide in pain. Long fingers wrap into pink hair as the older Sam keeps the younger from falling into a doubled over heap,  ?At least put a fight up Sam. Hector at least taught you that much didn?t he?? is asked as she brought the young woman?s gaze to her own. A solid head butt plants Sam firmly on her back. Manni squirms, she hated seeing her sister treated like this, but this oversized gorilla had her firmly held in place. She could only watch as Sam is beaten into a bloody pulp.  ?Get up, you?re a Striffe.? is growled an ax kick catching Sam right between the breasts. Manni cringes as she hears ribs crack and break. A howling shriek echoes across the jungle sending a large flock of birds flying for their lives as Sam coughs. Streams of blood flow from the corners of her lips as she is firmly kicked in side.

 ?You?re a disgrace to the family name, at your age I was already established in the New World. If this is all the new age of Piracy can offer, then it?s better off dead.? is snarled as she spat on the ground.  ?Come on Sinbad, drop the preschooler. We?re leaving.? is ordered as she started to walk back to her weaponry.  ?Don?t? don?t you fucking dare turn your back on me.? Sam huffs pulling herself to a knee,  ?Color Shift Yellow, Cell of One!? Sam?s body flares a bright yellow as she explodes into a rapid dash. Much like her aunt leaves now bisect from the sheer leaving her body.  ?It?s about time kid? the older Sam chuckles as she hops back through the attack. The first blurry blade misses by inches, but Sam rebounds with the second attack. The Sabre shifts into its Pistol mode and Sam fires off three rapid fire burst. To Manni?s ears it sounds like automatic fire, but even then the older Sam laughs it off as the younger isn?t even close.  ?Not bad, but still a bit on the novice side.? the older states as she again catches the Sabre?s blade. 

This time Sam sees a faint glow around her aunt?s hand and quickly pulls away before she again could hurt Boko.  ?Good, you saw it this time; you know what that is called?? is asked as the older Sam allowed on hand to fall to her side while the other lands on her hip.  ?I?ll bank on Haki? is the retort as Sam sped into a spin. Pulling her hands together she quickly forms the high powered Sniper rifle she acquired back in Lougetown,  ?Red Armor Breaker!? her body flashes red, the color then rolls down the rifles barrel before a high powered round is sent toward her aunt.  ?Good call? is stated as she merely snatched the bullet from the air.  ?But I thought you?d understand by now that a frontal attack would be useless.,  ?No, actually I was banking on it to be worthless.? Sam?s body glows a hot red as she stood there. In each hand was a Blazefire Sabre,  ?I needed to draw your attention so I could do this? is explained. 

The older Sam gave a blank unreadable stare, her younger mirror didn?t know what that meant, but she had already committed, backing out now would only get her killed.  ?Secret Crimson Technique? Sam?s entire body tenses as she lines up on her auntie. Her body flashed a hue of yellow.  ?Summon Four Gods? the soil exploded as Sam fires forward.  ?Secret Crimson Technique, Counter Crimson? in a more subtle blur the older Sam is gone. Pressure waves knock both Sindbad and Manni over as both Sam?s collide,  ?Bet it?s hard to breath with all those broken ribs kid.? the older states as she pulled Sam out of her high speed movement. Both reappear in midair with the older atop the younger wither a hand around her throat. Within a twinkling of an eye they both again vanish in a red blur.   

The ground below the two explodes violently as a large crater is dug out. Trees topple and rocks are up turned as the two dig ever deeper as the ground pushes up and out. When all is said and done both Manni and Sindbad peer over the crater?s rim into its depths. There the older stood over the younger arms folded over her chest. Sam?s chest barely heaved and Manni could tell that she was in bad shape and may die.  ?Good going kid, you have our blood in you alright.? she states as she pulled the chip back out. With a flip she flicks it down onto her niece?s chest.  ?You almost killed her.?,  ?If she was any less of a person, she?d have died. A stronger variation of that move almost did in Kaiser D. Winter as well, so your sister is in good company surviving it..? is replied as she scooped Sam up.  ?What are you doing?? Manni snaps the barrel of her arm aimed down on the older Sam,  ?We?re taking her and you back to our base camp, we?ll make you stronger? Sam turns her gaze up to Manni, then fully turns to the woman,  ?even if it kills you.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 27, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Three Point Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. I Death of the Delusion III]​
[Three Point Island]

 ?Why?? Nicole asks as if the question surprised her.  ?Well my dear sweet brother that is an easy question to answer.? Alula replies as she starts to slowly pull her twin swords from their sheaths.  ?You got close to her, gave her a hope of a happy future.? Nicole states as she held that gargantuan blade across Alicia?s throat.  ?Simply put, you are a virus Cy, anyone one you touch gets hurt or killed. It?s your fault brother.? Alula adds with a squealing giggle. Cyrus? face twists in anger, that wasn?t a reason to kill, just because she was happy.  ?I refuse to fight you.? he states, trying to shrug off how the people he came to care for or help seemed to get hurt.  ?Let her go mom, she has nothing to do with this, don?t take your frustrations over me out on her.? he demands.  ?I wouldn?t take your eyes off Alula if I were you.? 

As Nicole speaks Alula sprints into an attack, with a spring in her step she fires into a high speed rotation. Cy grunts as he fires straight up, then pulling both knees to his chest he coils his muscles,  ?Double Tornado Driver!?,  ?Tornado Driver!? both combatants fire off the same attack at one another; Alula had correctly anticipated her brother?s move and countered with her own variation of the attack. Solid steel heels connect with the flesh and bone of Cyrus? foot,  ?Tempest Shell!? but Cyrus too was cautious and as their feet collided he fires off a double blunted Rankyaku, the sudden addition catches Alula off guard and she is fired into the ground like a lawn dart.   ?Twin Sword Slicer!? firing back up from the ground at breakneck speeds she fires into another rapid spin, but Cyrus is too skilled in the Wind Dancing Style and he is able to slip pass the rotary blades and land safely on the ground.  ?I told you, I don?t want to fight you, if you are my sister I?m sure you can say that you feel the same way.? Alula rolls in the air and lands a few feet away, her back to Cyrus.

  ?It?s not about what is or isn?t wanted. It about who is going to end all the madness.? pulling both arms out she slams the butts of her Katana together. With a twisting click she locks them into place. Cyrus tilts his head; did she just snap her two swords together? The answer comes quickly as the young lady spins on a heel. The glint of steel reflects off the sheen of Cyrus? eyes as he falls into his Wind Dancing Style. Flowing to and fro he avoids contact with the weapon kicking the handle of her swords to throw some of the attacks off their mark.   ?Double Lancer!? spinning in place Alula literally bends the handles of her blades into a ?u?. Cyrus goes to dodge but is tripped up as she pushed a foot forward. The twin edges of her weapon cut into Cyrus? cheek, but he is able to foot spring into a spin avoiding any serious damage.  ?I-I guess you?re going to leave me any other choice but to get serious.? is lamented as Cyrus hopped and bound into a ballet spin before rolling to a hand spring a moment later. Turning he unsheathes Tusk and holds it to his side. 

Alula gave the sword a knowing glance,   ?Wootz Steel, good material. Where is the Sword of Hattanzo?? Cyrus again tilts his head,  ?Somewhere safe.? Nicole laughed,  ?There is no where you can hide it, that it?ll be safe Cyrus.?,  ?And anyone you give it too or entrust it to will die, just like you.? Alula adds with a demonic grin,  ?You two talk too much.? is the rebuttal, all the while he watched Alula for any movements she was televising. Subtle changes in her muscle or stance. Anything that would give her intentions away is what he needed.  ?Strong words, Summer Breeze Style!? spinning into a rapid sprint she jumps into a high back flip,   ?Slipstream Cross!? turning her body to the side she falls into a bladed spin fall. A technique much like Cyrus? Kamikaze Slicer, but on a whole new level of ferocity and power. Cyrus sneers as the sound of steel cries across the area.  ?Tornado Driver!? 

Cyrus spins a kick up toward Alula, but the girl pulls the other blade across and down to block and hack a foot off at the same time. Bending his knee Cyrus is able to throw the counter off enough to save his leg;  ?Tornado Hook Slice!? with her off balance and falling Cyrus is able to catch her behind the head with surface of his foot. Pulling with all his might he slams Alula off the ground face first.  ?Tornado Knee Striker!? rolling on his hip he buries his knee into the back of Alula?s skull driving her face deeper into the ground.  ?It?s over Nicole, I won.? Cyrus declares pulling himself up.  ?Kill her then, and you win and I?ll let her go.? Cyrus? fur flushed white, did she say kill?  ?I refuse to do anything like that to my sister.? Nicole gave a disapproving look, but shrugged her shoulders.  ?I don?t feel the same way, Hurricane Sheer!? Cyrus turns; Alula was a lot tougher than he gave her credit for. 

The edge of Tusk meets the edge of one of Alula?s swords, but instead of that familiar steel on steel ring. The sword slices clean through the blade and into Cyrus? chest and right shoulder. That second blade buries deeply into his side,  ?That?s checkmate, bro.? she whispers as Cyrus started to bleed from the mouth.  ?It?s never over.? Cyrus fur turns charcoal gray then black. Alula is knocked back by the handle of Tusk as Cross discarded it.  ?Well, if it isn?t sis, and here I thought I was an only child.? he laughs as he pulled the sword out of his ribs. His body smoked as the wounds started to heal,  ?A gift from dad I guess.? he sighs as he falls into a sprint. He catches the poor girl before she could fully recover and he quickly disarms her of her last weapon,  ?I guess this is game over Alula.?,  ?I agree.?  Grayswandir, Nicole?s bone great sword tears into Cross? shoulder and sheers out the back slamming into the ground with enough force to pull every muscle in his neck. Cross howls from the pain as he dropped the sword. Slouching on the blade in pain he can?t even fall over and is instead propped up allowing the bone and muscle to stretch and pop.  ?Monsters shouldn?t be allowed to live.? Nicole states as she twists the blade. Again Cross wails as Nicole tears his shoulder in two. Muscle rips and blood sprays as the poor Hare-man starts to fade. 

Nicole sighs a breath of relief as Cyrus? tan fur comes back,  ?It?s time to end this.? she states reaching down she picks up the sword that he dropped.   ?Is that necessary, it?s done.? Alula asks pulling herself back to her feet. Nicole nods,  ?Yes, you saw what he was turning into. We can?t have another Paulsgrave wandering the seas.? is the reply as she lined the tip of the blade up over Cyrus? collar bone, the area just above his heart. Cyrus struggles to move, but Nicole is merciless and she quickly slides the slinder blade between the bone and muscle and the tip pierces his heart before it is as quickly drawn back out. Slinging the blood off as Cyrus goes limp she also pulls her great sword free allowing him to collapse to the ground. Handing the smaller sword back to Alula she then cuts her glance to Alicia who was starting to recover.  ?Let?s go Alula; we?ve done all we can here.? as the two walk off Alicia has enough of her wits about her get over to Cyrus who is now bleeding very badly and verging on death.  ?Dammit kid, don?t die on me!? she yells as she starts to try and save him ~

[Rumble Island]

As Manni followed behind the older Samantha and Sinbad she hears a light breaking sound. Startled she opens a small compartment on her arm and pulls the small box Cyrus had entrusted with her out. Inside was the engagement ring that he had made for her other sister. Made of a beautiful red diamond, she sweated as she started to open it, what could that sound have been? Was it the ring? Or something else merely playing tricks on her already racing mind. She lets out a startled gasp when she sees the ring; it had broken cleanly in half. What, just what in the world could have broken something that was made to last forever? Her eyes lightly tear up at the prospect, Cy?


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2013)

*Rumble Island/Sasha...*

The massive lion was sent flying off into the sky by Zy's attack. Sasha watche as it disappeared into the horizon. "That creature couldn't have been naturally bred that way. I wonder what made it..." The few apes that had followed along came out of their hiding spots and cheered for Zy's victory, proudly dancing around and beating their chests triumphantly. Zy weakly turned to the apes and bluntly asked for his treasure. The apes paused, stopping their dance and turned to Zy. 

Before any of them could say another word, Sasha felt the barrel of a gun pressed against her head. "Dahahahaha! Every time I see you, you've gotten stronger again." The apes jumped behind a group of rocks, frightened by the pirate's bloodthirsty presence. 

_"Who the hell is this guy?"_ Sasha thought quietly to herself as she took note of the other odd characters in the group. Zy appeared to know him, judging by how he responded to the pirate. "What'dya want, ugly?" 

"The fountain of youth! Which you're gonna help me find. If not, well... I bet this hot little number would taste good with barbeque sauce." 

This guy was either out of his mind, or a complete idiot. The Fountain of Youth was nothing more than a myth. Stories of the fountain were common around the sea, but no one had ever found proof of it. Sasha thought quickly on what she should do next. This guy probably wasn't going to let her live either way, as was common with his type. 

She waited patiently for Bludvein to show any signs of distraction, noting the pirate paying full attention to Zy. Sasha quickly moved her wrist slightly, and let her sword slide out of her sleeve, in one motion, bringing it upwards in an attempt to impale Bludvein through the arm.


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"Stay down doc." and Bombera walks towards the lobster man. "So you want to fight me boy? Well let me tell you my name, I'm..."

"I'm not interested in the name of a dead man." says Bombera and he sprints forward and throw an explosive punch towards the lobster man who quickly block it with his claw and was knock back by the explosive force. "My name is Jamie Handger. And I will kill you, fighter." Bombera looks confused for a moment and then he laugh. "You got the wrong guy, ugly. I'm the baker."

At the other side 1-I standing before a a froggy swordsman. "I suppose you want to tell your name too?" The samurai looks at 1-I and draws his katana.

"Sitoshi."

1-I nods and draws his rapier. He looks at Sitoshi's legs and he looks at Sitoshi. "I'm sure your power level is over nine thousand."

"...."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 28, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island​*
*Zy versus Bludvein, Round 3*​

Zy felt a smile creep onto his face. Stubborn little kitty. Zy's keen eyes and sharper mind caught what Bludvein and his lackeys failed to notice just yet. Now, the focus was on him... that didn't leave Zy with a lot of options. Bludvein was used to his beams by now and would surely react. Seether, once he noticed might attack Sasha while she focused on the crooked captain. His Assassination Mode wouldn't work right now for build up costs. Zy's racing mind considered and canceled tactics at unbelievable speeds. That didn't leave the pirate captain with many options, but a light bulb moment presented an idea. Above all else... before he ate of the cursed fruit... Zy was a sharpshooter. Those speedy Cipher Pol foot movements couldn't fool the skillful eyes of Zidane Roberts. 

Zy disappeared. Now, normally Bludvein could manage to keep up with Zy... at least a little... but this was unexpected. The pirate crossed a lengthy gap to reappear in his face quicker than the grotesque bastard's mind could register. Bludvein wasn't his target, though. Sasha's blade handled that. Bludvein's eyes widened in shock and that overloading sensation of sharp pain as Sasha's sword cut into him. Seether went to disembowel Sasha but Zy's fist was too busy burying itself into his face first.

"Nice, Blades." Zy affectionately titled her, as the two heads of his crew stumbled in opposing directions. Zy swiftly kicked over Sasha's head in the time it took for her to clash blades with Seether, a beam slashing out like a whip to strike Bludvein into a series of tumbles.

"You can't do that to the captain!" Hex roared. Before he could say anything else Zy's foot stomped his face into the mountain, and the unconscious pig of a man tumbled. 

"Move," Zy coolly commanded.

"Kay!" Savannah obediently chirped, skipping aside. She then glanced to Sasha, pondering taking her on, but decided it'd be too much work. The succubus sat instead, perching her plump rear onto a rock to watch with mild interest.

"Wait, I know you! You're Sasha Noire! Haha, son of a bitch! You're a traitor! Ehehehehe! Come on then, baby! I like 'em unfaithful~!" Seether commented with mild indifference while pacing back and forth. He slowly drew his true sword, flicking it off to the side. The weapon crackled with unusual energy. He grinned and struck the ground where Sasha stood to show off his blade's unique ability. A strange crackling yellow energy seemed to 'splash' off of it in an attempt to cover Sasha. If hit by it she would feel something varying between sluggishness and unresponsiveness within. 

Seether grinned perversely as he continued slashing, the crackling aura splashed out each time he slashed in an attempt to nail Sasha. No pun intended. His unique DF-Sword allowed Seether to bang women mercilessly without them being able to resist the perverted man due to the paralyzing nature of his fruit. "Keep still! This won't hurt a bit!"


*Meanwhile with Zy...*


"Ngh, damn it...!" Zy grumbled as he narrowly avoided several bullets fired by Bludvein. If one of them hit Zy suspected the bastard coated the bullets with the power of his confusion fruit. A glowing disc appeared in front of Zy that reflected the bullets, springing them back at an insanely grinning Bludvein.

"What's wrong little birdie? No flying? Did you hurt your wing? Bludvein taunted him, spittle rolling down his chin as he gestured his pistol at Zy's ankle. 

"..." Zy scowled. Using Soru out of nowhere was more troublesome than he intended. He was sure that was what those assholes called it. It almost broke his ankle, sadly. He'd need to ask Kai about that later... 

"Got'cha! Oh, heya puddin'!" Savannah chirped, waving happily at Bludvein while her legs wrapped around the distracted Zy from behind. Bludvein wiggled his fingertips back at her in wicked glee. In almost moments her voracious appetite for energy left Zy drained of his beam-energy. She shivered and nearly passed out from the rush. He was so incredibly POWERFUL! Her back hitting the ground, the nymphomaniac sighed contently. "Ahhh, I need a cigarette..."

Zy's hands found his knees, which was the only thing keeping him balanced. He attempted to use his flash technique to escape, but didn't even have the beam energy for that much. His stamina was still high, thankfully, but his beams being sapped left that a little drained as well. Panting as he spoke, Zy said, "You know, even if you kill me. Even if you discover your eternal youth. You're still be one severely ugly mother fucker."

"Dahahahaha!" Bludvein laughed until he saw Zy bend over and grab a large boulder. When the skinny pipsqueak lifted it Bludvein paled a bit. "W-wait.. what in the hell?! No beams! You're supposed to be weak now!"

"Fuck you!" Zy shouted as he threw it with a mighty toss. The chucked boulder smacked into Bludvein and the mad man tumbled down the mountain with the busted rock trailing behind him.

"No! Snookie bear!" Savannah cried before hurrying down the mountain after him, her heart fluttering.

"Lousy asshole," Zy exhaled, and turned to go... limping towards the cave where he was sure Seether and Sasha dueled one another. Soru... how could he perform this without hurting his ankle? Yeah, he'd definitely have to get the inside scoop from Kai. If he could master it, well... A devilish smirk appeared on Zy's fast. The self proclaimed king of speed was about to take it up a few notches.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2013)

Marco adjusted himself, looking over the crew, "Let's see... Captain Vs Sabertooth Tiger, right makes sense... We have a Gunwomen Vs an Eagle, again okay, Then we have a crazy dude Vs a lobster man, Okay. Now here's where things get weird, We have a robot Vs A Samurai Frog." Marco nodded, "Wait... That leaves only one of them left." Marco blinked for a second, "Okay, Okay, So it was the Samurai, The gunner, The Captain, The Vice Captain, I haven't seen the Shipwright, The cook or The Doctor." He rubbed his chin, "No wait... I did see the Shipwright, But where did i see hi-" BOOM! The ground next to Marco released a massive cloud into the air as the Cow mans hammer fell down upon it. 

"Right." Marco nodded, "Sophia,  be a dear and escape this place." Marco then cracked his knuckles. "It's power vs speed on this one." Marco held up his cane, allowing his drugs to form over it. "Now then, Medical Blade is active!" Sophia shook her head, "I'm going to stay." Marco sighed, "Sophia, You're place is in the kitchen, Now go make me something nice to eat so that we can enjoy it after this battle, okay?" Sophia starred at Marco for a second. "Really." Marco nodded, "You are my assistant, so go assistant me something good!" 

Sophia angrily marched off, back to the previous town, grumbling the entire way. "There we go." Marco nodded, looking up at the bull man before him. "You should never let a lady see you die." Marco smiled at him. "I'm glad you've resigned yourself to death Marco. I was given the gift of your head, I shall mount you on my wall!" The behemoth of a man, nearly 10 foot tall slams his hammer down again, Marco nimbly dodging out of the way. "You see, the problem is, you have a giant weapon and i have speed. You are slowed down by both size and weight... The other problem is, I probably can't damage you."

Marco nodded, "A conundrum for sure."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 28, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Enter Hunter L. Hawk]​
[Bliss Island] 

?Hey, did you hear?? one Marine asks his partner as they patrolled the town?s streets. ?No, but I?m sure you?re going to tell me.? The other replies rolling his eyes, every time he walked the beat with this guy he got his ear talked off. He honestly didn?t know who talked more, this guy or his dear sweet wife. ?Man, you don?t have to be that way about it, at least I?m not throwing around chains or some shit.? The first barks as they turned a corner. ?Alright, alright. You?re right, so what is it you wanted to tell me?? is asked as the two stopped for a rest under the shade of a small tree. ?Well, alright. You know that stupid Pirate that decided to land here earlier, I heard he?s been caught.? is the reply. The second Marine groans as if he had been hit in the jewels, ?Aren?t all Pirates that come here stupid?? 

The first Marine put his hand to his chin thoughtfully, that was a good question. Any Pirate that stepped foot on Hikado?s territory had a one way ticket to hell. But before he could reply on the question that was posed to him a massive explosion catches the two?s attention. In the distance a fireball reaches to the heavens. ?Oda Dammit, Hunter is at it again!? the second Marine grunts as he held a hand over his eyes so he could look up to the cloud of black smoke that chased the ball of fire. ?I don?t understand why Hikado doesn?t just execute him?? the first states as they both start to walk toward the Hawk home. The second looks to the first, ?Oh, that?s easy. It?s all about the Beli.? Is replied, to which a questionable look is given. ?What do you mean it?s all about the Beli?? is asked, the second Marine patted the first on the back, simple foolish friend. ?Well it?s not like Hawk does anything against the law and with him constantly buying supplies, rebuilding that workshop and his girl paying his bail they pump more Beli into the economy than trade and export does put together. 

[At the Hawk Home; Workshop Ruins]

 ?Hu-how is that even possible?!? a man blackened from the explosion sits in the middle of what used to be his Workshop. In one hand is a roll of burnt Duct Tape in the other a burning drum stick. Looking around he looks for anything that could have caused that explosion, when nothing presents itself he drops both objects and pulls his hands to his face,  ?Shenanigans!!? he yells at the top of his lungs.  ?Well, I guess the _MK III_ Giant?s Back Scratcher is a failure.? he laments before hopping to his feet. Walking over to a table he pats a fire out before rummaging over it,  ?Ah HA!? he exclaims finding a burnt leather book. Opening it he picks a lightly cooked pencil up and begins to write what may have went wrong down. Finishing he snaps the book closed before allowing a full grin spread across his lips.  ?Oww, oww, oww! Smiling hurts.? he grunts patting at his lightly toasty lips. Opening a drawer he pulls a stick of lip balm out and applies a generous amount.  ?Much better, now to work on _MK IV_ I won?t have the giant populace uprooting trees to scratch their backs with, when an invention can be had!? he exclaims as he walks over and picks the Duct Tape up, dusting it a bit the lustrous sheen returns.  

 ?Alright, so no dynamite powder this time to power the battery.? he states walking toward a large cabinet. Flinging it open all manner of things can be seen. Pulling things he starts to toss them over his shoulder as he looked for something. Pausing he looks at a boxing glove on a trigger and cut scissors apparatus,  ?Who ever made this, was a genius!? he exclaims looking at the child?s toy Spinning around he pulls the trigger sending the glove out.

-SMACK!-

?Hunter!? the second Marine yells as the first is floored, pulling a hand to his face he sighs, ?What did we tell you about playing with children?s toys?? he asks. Hunter grins,  ?Ummm, not to?? he mumbles pulling the toy behind his back,  ?I Swear, it was for research purposes only!? he exclaims as he remember the chaos he?s caused in the past with ?simple? children?s toys. ?Well, at any rate.? The man states as he helped his partner up, ?The reason we?re here is that explosion you caused.? Hunter dropped the toy and sweat dropped,  ?How was I supposed to know that Duct Tape could explode?! It?s the Shenanigans! I swear!? he explains using his hands to tell the story

-Click-

A pair of handcuffs fall around his wrist, ?Come on, regardless if you didn?t know disturbance of the piece is a jail-able offense.? The second informs as the other rubbed his face, ?We should add Marine Harassment.? Is added as the man glares at Hunter;  ?You really going to tell Hidako that you were beat up by a boxing glove on a stick?? is asked as he is pulled along. The first balls his fist up and takes a swing. But the second intercepts grabbing the attack out of the air, ?Are you crazy? We can arrest him on these small charges, but if he?s hurt you?ll make _her_ mad.? The Marine whispers. ?Her??,  ?He?s talking about my imaginary assistant, she is scary strong and can whoop you.? Hunter adds in a matter of fact tone. 

The second Marine pushes Hunter along and wraps an arm around the first Marine?s neck, ?His girlfriend, she?s sexy as hell, but a monster from the deep?? he states making sure that Hunter couldn?t hear him.  ?Take me to my room chauffeur.? Hunter yells as he lazily marched toward the Marine Base. ?He?s an idiot?, ?An idiot that pays out salary.?

[Prison] 

-SLAM!-

Hunter rebounds off the far wall causing all the burnt ash and dust to fall from his body. ?Don?t you ever shut up!?? is yelled as the door is slammed shut. Hunter quickly rebounds to his feet and runs up to the bars.  ?You better slap me in Seastone!? he yells pushing his face as far into the bars as he could,  ?If you don?t my Shenanigans Fruit will destroy this PLACE!? he yells.

?Oh, shut up HUNTER!?​

The whole block yells.

Hunter blinked then fell to a cross legged sit,  ?I want my one phone call!?, ?You blew the Den, Den up the last time you were here.? His cell mate said as he let a foot dangle from the top of his cell,  ?That?s right..? is sweat dropped as he started to look around. Across the way in the opposite cell was a new face, it was Joseph.  ?Hey, you.. yeah you. You?re a new face, who are ya?? ~~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[North Blue, Bliss Island​*
> [Prison]
> 
> -SLAM!-
> ...



"Who? Me? or blondie." Joseph points at his cellmate, "Blondies a good guy, kinda quiet though." Joseph then puts his hands to the side of his face and in a fake attempt to whisper, "He's kind of a bad seed... I think he might have stolen my fruit from my lunch tray!" the blond haired man groaned. "No one stole your fruit. You didn't even get a lunch tray." Joseph blinks a bit, "He's stolen my lunch tray... I think he's trying to make me his prison bitch." Joseph once more, uses a raspy hushed yet loud voice to express this. "EVERYONE CAN  HEAR YOU!" His cell mate shouts. 

"But if you are asking about me, well that's simple. Names Joseph Rodgers, The Pirate Prince, The Guilt of The Marines, The Bane of the pantsed, The Gunner From New Runner, The Lord of Lips and the King of tips!" Joseph took a proud stance, then fell to the ground. "Uuuugh... Seastone... It makes me so weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaak." 

"SERIOUSLY SOMEONE SHUT HIM UP!" Most of the jail shouts, "Anyways, glad to see a sensible person has been brought into this jail." Joseph stands back up. "Think maybe, you know... You get me out of here and then, BAM! Join my crew? Eh? eh? sound good?" Joseph smiled, "If not, i think i'll just kidnap those Lambada Pirates, I love that song they play, you know the one? Gangsters Delight."


----------



## kluang (May 28, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> Marco adjusted himself, looking over the crew, "Let's see... Captain Vs Sabertooth Tiger, right makes sense... We have a Gunwomen Vs an Eagle, again okay, Then we have a crazy dude Vs a lobster man, Okay. Now here's where things get weird, We have a robot Vs A Samurai Frog." Marco nodded, "Wait... That leaves only one of them left." Marco blinked for a second, "Okay, Okay, So it was the Samurai, The gunner, The Captain, The Vice Captain, I haven't seen the Shipwright, The cook or The Doctor." He rubbed his chin, "No wait... I did see the Shipwright, But where did i see hi-" BOOM! The ground next to Marco released a massive cloud into the air as the Cow mans hammer fell down upon it.
> 
> "Right." Marco nodded, "Sophia,  be a dear and escape this place." Marco then cracked his knuckles. "It's power vs speed on this one." Marco held up his cane, allowing his drugs to form over it. "Now then, Medical Blade is active!" Sophia shook her head, "I'm going to stay." Marco sighed, "Sophia, You're place is in the kitchen, Now go make me something nice to eat so that we can enjoy it after this battle, okay?" Sophia starred at Marco for a second. "Really." Marco nodded, "You are my assistant, so go assistant me something good!"
> 
> ...



*Stratosphere Pirates*


Jamie swings his lobster arm at Bombera who easily dodges them. "How can you keep dodging them!!!" shout Jamie and he slams his claw on a wall, easily crushing it. "You claw is heavy. Even if you use them like a club, you can only do vertical and horizontal swing. Even a baker can see right through them."

Jamie roars and charges towards Bombera who quickly side step to avoid Jamie's attack and quickly he delivered an explosive punch on Jamie's chest knocking the lobster man back. Then Bombera feels a surge of pain from his right side and sees Jamie's pincer gripped his right side.

"My Vicegrip will destroy you." and Jamie strengthening his gripped and squeezed Bombera right side until the man screams in pain and Jamie toss him away. Bombera landed on the ground holding his right side. He looks up and sees Jamie with his claw arm up in the sky. "Aww crap..." 

Jamie slams his lobster arm into Bombera and brutally beats him with his crab arm, slamming it to Bombera again and again.

"How do you feel, baker?"

"I've had worse."

Angrily Jamie's pincers grabs Bombera's neck. "I could end it right now..... Nah, I'm just gonna keep beating you with this arm."


----------



## Palpatine (May 28, 2013)

*Sasha vs. Seether*

Sasha narrowly dodged each strike from Seether's blade. Whatever was emanating from it had to be from a Devil Fruit. The yellow energy spread like the blade was coated in it, as it "splashed" about with each swing. 

"We'll have a hell of a time, baby!" Sasha hadn't gotten a chance to strike back yet. Her eye managed to see which direction he'd be moving in ahead of time though. If she could just time it right she could take him out in a single strike. As she made her way back to the cave's entrance, she felt herself stumble over something, and fell backwards. "Shit!" As Seether threw his sword back and brought it down, the apes that had hidden inside the cave hopped out from behind a collection of rocks. "Them our saviors! No hurt them!" 

Jumping on top of him, the apes each brought their fists down in rapid succession, attempting to beat Seether to a pulp. Sasha climbed back up to her feet, a bit dumbfounded at what just happened. She could no longer see Seether underneath the pile of angry apes, but she doubted he would be much of a threat to her after the beating. She climbed back out to exit of the cave, spotting Zy again. There was no sign of Bludvein anymore. Zy must have chased him off. 

"So...that was weird. Who were those idiots, anyway?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island​*
*The Wrecking Crew Regrouping*​​


Zy's hands dug into his pockets as he silently observed the apes giving Seether a beating more hellacious than the lecherous swordsman could withstand. The slender captain passed him by to pause and glance at Sasha, before nodding. "Hm? Oh nothing, just a pack of scum I found on Loguetown."

After taking a few more steps Zy punted one of the apes on the dog-pile off. "Yo, fleabag. Hector is no more. Now I've completed my community service and it's time to pay up. Savvy?" 

The bruised ape nodded and swung one of his disproportionately large arms in a beckoning manner before knuckling his way off. Zy hid his limp and kept his expression neutral. He was sure he would meet Bludvein again once the bastard realized he swiped the other half of the treasure map. A corner of the pretty-boy's mouth curved up into the tiniest twitch of a sly smirk.

Sasha, Zy, and the unknown ape ventured through several dimly lit cave tunnels. Once they reached the gold room the apes already had chests filled with as much as the pirate could possibly carry. 

When Zy arrived back with Sasha it was late and The Palace had returned. Bazoo landed it on one of the enormous meadows that had been neatly trimmed and properly tended to be civilians seeking to relocate. Bazoo was with Havok discussing the fate of the other crew members. When he saw Bazoo the bear waddled over and gave the small pirate a hug, "Cap'n!"

"Yes, nice to see you too Bazoo..." Zy patted his back. After struggling a bit he said, "Okay, you can let go now..." When he found himself still prisoner to Bazoo's hug the pirate shouted, "THAT'S ENOUGH BAZOO LET GO YOU FUZZY SON OF A BITCH!"

"Huh? Oh, okay. You okay Cap? Need some weed...? I got some good shit before I came here..." Bazoo explained.

"No, I just..." Zy placed a hand on his head, battling the confusion from Bludvein's attack. Had he learned how to carry it through without that black cloud...? Zy didn't have enough time to worry about it before he ended up fainting.

When Zy woke he did so to gathered friends and strangers. He was in a tent resting in a sleeping bag. He slipped out of it to step out and locate Kai. He was apparently still training. "Yo, Kai. I need you to show me something."

Lifting and wiggling his ankle for emphasis, Zy winced and said, "It didn't work. The Soru trick... I need you to give me the scoop on it."

"ARRR! AVAST YA SCURVY LANDLUBBERS! YE WANNA BE PIRATES, AYE? YE WANNA BE PIRATES AYE!? ME WIFE DIED IN LOGUETOWN! ME WEE ONES WITH HER! ME WEE LASS FELL IN ESCAPE! THESE MARINES... LET'S GIVE 'EM WHAT FOR ME HEARTIES! THEY GO TOO FAR!" Snaggle-toothed Jones wailed.

Grabbing Zy, the man's rum scented odorous breath invaded the girly captain's personal space as he sneered and asked, "What of ye, lass...? Gonna show what's for of what's what or are ya a yellow-bellied flounder!?"

"Not my business," Zy calmly replied as a fist batted the man's forearm, freeing himself. 

Havok stepped by Zy's side while Bazoo took a step back. Dewitt curiously glanced out of the window of his work shop, but then chose to focus on his inventions instead.

Some of the rowdier pirates swarmed Zy and the civilians and more domestic unknowns scattered. Guns and swords were drawn in a threatening manner as Jones said, "Don't see it matterin' no, lass. We ain't planned to let us be run by some cabin boy!" Glancing to Kai now, he added, "Ya followin', ain'tcha lad? We be taking over these crews and these ships... ya still hurt, ain'tcha? Y' pack of scurvy dogs! This be the way of the sea! Ya can't possibly beat ALL of us, and even if ye be able t' yer jus' gonna scare th' rest of 'em! Ye be wise to be lettin' us take what now belongs to us now, savvy?"

"..." Zy was normally the type to take the diplomatic approach. At the very least he would carefully avoid any of the 'rough stuff'. Beneath the starry night sky Zy realized that this time around he quite honestly didn't give a shit. Still he hoped it wouldn't lead to that. This wasn't a moment for violence, but for a motivational speech. He had no intentions of leading these men though. They would ultimately slow him down, as a war with the government was pointless to him. Zy crossed his arms and glanced to Kai. He was the one that seemed to want to run a large fleet.. Zidane figured it best that his friend get used to that messy potential 'mutiny' business now.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Rumble Island, East Blue]​*​
[Training Times III]​
[Rumble Island]

 ?That isn?t how you do it; if you?re ever to take my mantle you?ll have to fight like a Striffe.? the older woman stated as Sam pulled at the grass that surrounded the Bounty Hunter?s Camp.  ?Do you think she knows what she is doing?? Manni asks Sinbad who is rotating a shoulder,  ?Don? matter what I think lil lady.? the large man snorts as he slammed his fist into his open palm,  ?You a foo if you keep lookin? that way too.? he states as he dashed forward. Manni felt the large man?s shadow fall over her as he hefted that haymaker high into the air. Manni froze up, all she could do is bring her prosthetic arm up. Steel rang across stone as Sinbad powered drove his arm down on hers. Manni grunts as she is driven back.  ?No fair, I wasn?t ready.? she shouts to the oaf as he grinned. She rubbed the fleshy upper portion of the arm. The hit like a Seaking,  ?Life ain?t fair foo, and I could have hit ten times harder than that without breaking ah sweat.? he boats as that arm shifts into its tri-barreled gun form.  ?I was ordered to toughen you up foo, and dat is what I?ma do.? he growls 

 ?Get up, you only have three broken ribs, I can make it all of them.? the older Sam states walking up to her niece.  ?I don?t think you can.? Sam grunts with a grin. Using her hands she springs up and toward her aunt.  ?Feather Blades!? is yelled as yellow feathers rolled down her arms. They stand on end as if Boko was threatening a predator and the edges glistened with a silver luster, that of steel. The older Sam steps to the side, avoiding the blow,  ?Too predict?? dodging back the tips of her hair are sheared off as Sam kicked at her,  ?Crane Roundhouse!? the edges of her shoes manifest Boko?s talons; they narrowly miss the mark that Sam lined up on. Cartwheeling away, Sam lands on her knees and spins toward her aunt, who lands at almost the same time, Sam grinned at the older woman, a hand was under her arm other arm poised in a gun like fashion at her,  ?Bang? 

The older woman rolls to the side as a high speed bullet whizzed by her head,  ?Clever, where did you learn that?? is asked as she kept an eye on Sam?s entire body.  ?A friend, she can manifest weapons through a Devil Fruit. Guns, knives even bombs so I decided if I could manifest Boko?s various weapons, I could probably do the same for his bullets.? is stated with a grin as she shifted into her Yellow Color Shift. The Older woman gives a smile,  ?Kiddy gloves off it is then.? she states standing back up as Sam vanished in a blur of yellow.  ?Shigan.? the older Sam thrust and a yellow hued wind blows pass her. Sam, who had her arms cross, is caught up and pushed off her feet as her aunt?s finger threatened to break through the feathers she had brought up at the last moment.  ?Rankyaku? using a hard kick as Sam flew back, the older woman sends a compressed highly sharp wave at her. 

The feathers this time give way as they shatter sending the younger Sam flying end over end. Slamming off the ground she rolls several feet before she splashes down into a small pond on the edge of the encampment,  ?Sis!? Manni yells. She had caught the whole exchange out of the corner of her eye. Turning from Sinbad it looks as if she is going to make a break for it,  ?Hammer Blow!? Manni leaps as Sinbad comes down where she was just milliseconds earlier. the tremendous impact causes the ground to fissure, land sank and shifted as the whole area was recreated from the power of his attack,  ?Whoa? Sinbad smiles at the amazement in the girls eyes,  ?This is the power that you can expect to see foo, don take yous eyes off me again.? he orders. Manni nods as she brought her cannon back. 

 ?I will let you drown? the older Sam states as she examined her nails. She merely stands at the edge of the pond as she felt out for Sam with her CoO. She already knew the pink haired spitfire had exited the pond, and was in the surrounding forest.  ?Crimson Wnd!?,  ?Tekkai? red coated energy explodes around her as the younger Sam rolls off the steel like body of her aunt. Another splash down happens as she rolled back into the pond.  ?You?re getting better at using the Secret Crimson Technique, but you still are too easy to follow.? is stated.  ?I wasn?t trying to hit you.? is replied as Sam surfaced several yards away. The older woman glared what? Sam holds a plunger up before slipping below the water?s gleam again. Beside her, the older Sam?s, foot a beep is heard and a flash bang explodes. The woman grimaces as the blinding light and headache inducing explosion goes off. 

Zipping from the water Sam hits dry land,  ?Color Shift Red, Twin Sabre?s!? is yelled as she charges in while forming two Blazefire Sabres, blurring in to a hue of red Sam explodes at the quickest non S.C.T. movements she could muster as she went in to at least tag her aunt once this spar.  ?Rokuogan? is uttered. A high pitched scream echoes across the island as Sam?s body explodes form the debris of the bomb blast. The water of the pond parts like the green sea from the speed of her trajectory. One tree, two, three, five, seven in total she plows through ten trees before slamming off the eleventh. Sam?s body seizes in pain. Blood is caught behind clenched teeth as eyes burn wide. The Tree behind her cracks, but holds strong as she slumped to a bloody heap at its trunk. Struggling she tries to move, but the internal damages are too severe,  ?Hold on Sam, let me attempt to help your body fix itself.? Boko orders as he taps into her healing factors.  ?Th-that fucking hurt.? Sam winces. One eye slowly closing from the pain she looks up to her aunt who was now standing over her as trees crashed to the ground behind her,  ????

 ?How? Did I find you despite you little trick, or what as in that technique?? the older woman asks. Sam can only breath heavy, it was too hard to talk, and the internal damage was taxing her body making even shallow breaths a chore,  ?I?ll teach you everything I know.? the older woman states,  ?Even how to use your Haki? is added as she pulled her fingers to her lips. A sharp whistle follows,  ?Jezebel, we need a medic!? is yelled as she left her niece to fall into unconsciousness. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Three Point Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. I Death of the Delusion IV]​
[Three Point Island]

-The Next Day-

 ?I hope you?re up a..nd?? the tray that held Cyrus? hot tea and sandwich hits the floor of the makeshift hospital room.  ?Cyrus?? is asked as the blonde headed woman stood in the doorway to the kitchen and looked around. When it was apparent that he wasn?t here she quickly turns and runs to the far door. Twisting the knob, as she gets there, she throws the door open and steps out into the midmorning sun. Looking up the ruined street then down the other side she lifts her head to the sky and cups her hands around her mouth,  ?CYRUS!? she exclaims at the top of her lungs. When no reply came she pulled a thumb to her mouth, she didn?t even know where to start to look for the man. As sweat beaded she remembered from their trip here he enjoyed forging weapons and the like, now the question was. Did Three Point have a Black Smith shop? Pulling a hand to her chest she stared to move,  ?You know he isn?t there, a Smith with one arm is no smith.? Alicia stiffened as the voice rolled up her spine.

Laying a hand atop her pistol she slowly turned,  ?!? a wave of relief washed over her as she saw who was propped on the building,  ?Xifeng! It?s been ages, how have you been!?? she asks as she embraces the curvy Seer. It is only after the hug that she realizes that it _was_ Xifeng. Usually this could bode ill in situations such as this,  ?Xi-Xifeng, why ? are you here.? is asked with a nervous tone. Xifeng gave a warm smile as she tried to reassure Alicia that the worse is avoidable.  ?Destiny is why I?m here. Cyrus Cross is at a crossroads.? Xifeng states as Alicia backed from her,  ?What? Crossroads with you that usually mean life and death situations.? Alicia shuddered at the thought; a boy in his prime even with a lame arm shouldn?t contemplate that. Biting her lip she tries to turn from the seer.  ?You should know you can?t find him, and yes. Today Mr. Cross has to make a choice, hopefully with my guidance he will come back to the side of the living.? is added as she walked toward the center of the plaza.  ???, ?No, you need to stay here. Take care of your own wounds. Besides, only I can do this. Fate frowns on you joining.? 

Tears came to Alicia?s eyes,  ?Bring him back to her.? she softly states as she bowed her head. Knowing that she couldn?t help the boy tore her up more than Nicole?s blade ever could. ~

[With Cyrus]

The sound of stone falling against stone echoes across the bluff as Cyrus builds up a mound. Pulling a brown bottle to his lips he takes a large gulp of its contents before setting it back down. Stumbling he wipes his mouth before he picks up Kiyoko?s last Scimitar.  ?Lifes unflare? he slurs as he cuts into the mound with it, setting next to its twin. Stumbling back he falls to his butt. But he was done, reaching over to the bottle he grabs it and toasts the air,  ?Tis?s fer you kid? he states before downing the rest of it. Tossing it away it shatters on a large rock in the distance as he tried to pull himself up,  ?Sorry you ever had to meet me.? he adds as he struggled with one arm. But he eventually succeeds and stumbles over to a crate he had lugged with him. Tossing the lid off, he looks down into it. A large quantity of beer sat inside. Belching he pulls another one up, he puts the cap between his teeth and pulls it off. With a loud hiss it fizzes before he takes a drink of it.  ?Here?s to the end of the pain.? he says sloshing the drink to his side. 

In the distance he could see the edge of the bluff he was on, it overlooked the sea. The perfect resting place for garbage like he was,  ?That isn?t the answer you know.? Cyrus pauses in his clumsy steps. Casting his glances to the side, he sees Xifeng who was now standing by Kiyoko?s monument.  ?It?s the only one thatsh makes any shense.? he replies as he shrugged her presence off. As he takes another step forward he is confronted by Xifeng who now stood between him and his destiny.  ?M-m-move? he stammers, but the woman stands firm.  ?And if I refuse?? Cyrus blinks at the question, but taking another swig of the beer he shrugs the question off,  ?Find a better place to die in peace.? he said turning.  ?Do you know who I am?? she asks as he tried to stumble off. Cyrus sighed.  ?Does it matter whos you are lady?? he asks slinging the bottle down. The beer, as the bottle shattered, almost sloshed onto Xifeng?s feet as she was now in front of him again.

 ?Yesh, I know whosh you are.  Only fools wouldn?t recognize the Red Seer ofs the Wreckers.? he slurs as he turned back to the cliff. She was getting annoying.  ?Tell mesh, is it true. You know, what mom said about dad?? tears formed in Cyrus? eyes as he asked. He already knew the answer, the blood that ran though his veins told him that much. Cutting his stare to her he stains his bloody robes with his tears,  ?Well, the great Seer at a loss of words?? he asks. Xifeng frowned,  ?Yes, she did tell you the truth, but father doesn?t mean dad. Raymond was you dad Cyrus.? is the reply. Cyrus? shoulder slumped,  ?That is some nice sentiment, but this world can do with one less Williams.? he states recalling all the things that his mother ever told him about the man.  ?What of Rebecca, weren?t you going to marry her?? Cyrus stopped,  ?Its better this way.? he states pulling his left hand to the sling. Rubbing his arm he reflected on the situation,  ?Mom and sis, they killed Kiyoko because they thought I was going to wed her. IF they find out about Rebecca? and my true intentions? what would they do?? he asks tears rolling. Xifeng walks up and puts a hand on his shoulder.  ?Is that what you think?? she asks and Cyrus pulls away,  ?There is no think to it, it?s how it is. They told me.? he says as he starts back toward the cliffs. 

 ?You?re a fighter Cyrus, you can?t let this?,  ?Fighter?! Maybe once.? he yells pointing to his lame arm,  ?Even if I wanted to fight, wanted to protect her, I can?t Nicole saw to that when she took my sword arm, even my body refuses to fix it.? is added with anger. Xifeng smiled,  ?Wounds of the body are easy.? she says laying a hand on the injury. Cyrus feels a warmth,  ?Wounds of the Soul are far more difficult; let me show you the truth about everything in your past.? she pleas while walking around to face him,  ?Why, it?s clear you?re not going to let me drift into death?s arms.? he says as he backs away from her almost tumbling in the process.  ?Fate favors you living Cyrus and you have to know yourself before you can protect those you love.? she states as she pulled the Hare-man back on balance.  ?Well, if you?re going to tell me a story, I need a drink.? he stammer looking toward the box he drug up. Xifeng put an arm around him and led him toward Kiyoko?s monument.  ?You need to be sober for this.? ~~


----------



## kluang (May 30, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Jamie stands above Bombera who is half buried and covered in mud, dirt and blood. He grabs a stick and poke at Bombera. No response. He's dead. Jamie laughs and turns around and sees 1-I and Sitoshi still standing, not moving since they draw their blade.

"Damn samurais, kill him already will you like I did with this guy."

"What guy?"

Jamie turns around and his jaw dropped. Bombera is standing before him, covered in dirt and mud and he wipes some of it from his face.

"You suppose to be dead!!!"

"Nope. Just very angry."

Jamie backs away as Bombera moves towards him. "But how..."

"As the hero rises again, it's time for the climax. Beat up the bad guys before the credit rolls."

Jamie face turns red. He never met a man more arrogant then this bloody dirt bag. "Arrogant bastard. I can end you anytime!! "Armored  Slam!!!" and he slams lobster arm towards Bombera and his arms began to glow red and he countered the slam by punching it with both of his hand "Double Boom." and then

BOOM

Jamie is knock a few feet back and end up rolling in the ground and crash into a warehouse. He look at his right arm and sees his lobster arm is gone, nothing is below his elbow. He then look upfront and sees a silhouette with glowing red arms walking towards him. As he is getting closer so does the sound of firecrackers.

Jamie force himself to get up and when he's back on his feet, Bombera punches his face and the explosive force sends him flying and crash into a pile of crates and fishes pours down from the crates and into Jamie which sends him into a mad frenzy.

"You're scared of fish? Am I suppose to laugh or pity?"

"Don't you mock me you arrogant bastard!!!!"

"I don't mock a dead man. It's not courteous." and Bombera feet began to glow. "Explosive Boot." and he close the distance with Jamie and the last thing Jamie sees that day is a glowing fist getting closer to his face.

Bombera walks out of the warehouse and sits in a nearby chair and sees 1-I and Sitoshi still not moving.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 30, 2013)

*Teriyaki "Salamander" Ryu|Drifter|North Blue*

*Mount Neverest*​
*The Wingless Dragon Flies Off*​​
Ryu's long trip brought her to the tallest mountain on the vast icy island. She traveled through a few more blizzards, fought an asshole snowman with a top hat and a carrot for a nose, and even battled a green nosed reindeer named Chop 'Em. The freaky creatures only got stranger the higher she ventured until the martial artist reached her frosty destination. The peak of the mountain. 

Brown bangs that were longer than normal fluttered in Ryu's face as she stared at her main objective, a snake-like creature moving through the air like a beautifully flailing road. Ryu popped her knuckles and a grin spread as the fighter waited patiently. When the Skyking neared Ryu the fighter punted a chunk of ice into the air and caught it on her shoe. "Let's get your attention."

Snapping herself into a lightning fast spin, Ryu's leg snapped to launch the ball of ice at the 'dragon'. The solid projectile was fired accurately, exploding brilliantly into shards of ice against the beast that let out an alarmingly thunderous howl after. An enormous head pushed through the clouds as the creature revealed itself. The huge monstrous face of the skyking resembled some terrifying draconic beast of Xingese mythology.

The now infuriated skyking flew straight at the grinning Ryu with a single flap of the mighty wings it sported. The beast shot through the air like a bullet, wind screaming all around it while the terror of Mount Neverest zoomed in. The sudden force behind a roar of the beast blasted at Ryu, eradicating a chunk of the mount peak in the process. The result of the attack sprayed snow over a village and started a rumbling avalanche. Meanwhile Ryu was busy spinning backwards in a series of rapid flips. Twisting near the end of it she threw down a board that the girl purchased. She used the snow-board to keep one step ahead of the avalanche and the skyking.

"Heh... this thing is pretty fast," Ryu admitted. "Strong too..." 

Realizing that all she was doing was leading it towards the villages the girl twisted her board into a quick three sixty before crashing down again facing the skyking. Rolling an arm first, Ryu swept a punch forward as she shouted, "TAIL OF THE SALAMANDER!"

Fire licked the skyking like a whip, immediately burning Ryu's pursuer. The creature's cry of torment echoed through the mountains as it writhed about in agony. Bouncing into a jump, Ryu flipped twice and then stomped while hardening her body and shouting, "Iron Body!"

Though she couldn't move around using her little cover of the technique known as Tekkai, it did allow her to plummet with extra force. Ryu's feet smashed the top of the skyking's head, the traveler aiming directly for a spot that was sensitive to many seakings. She could only hope their anatomy was similar. The beast crashed into the mountain only to be partially buried by the descending snow. The flames were put out, and the creature was stopped... for now.

"Got'cha," Ryu whispered in relief. "Yep, yep. The day is saved yet again."

*Days later...*

Ryu failed to find Arya, but he did lead the tamed skyking to the nearby village. A hot shower revealed itself to be capable of turning him back to normal, which made Ryu wonder... what then would make him grow a pair again? Well, not that pair, those pair. Anyway, the brown haired martial artist climbed onto his sea king after perching herself near the head of it.

"Welp, I'm off." Ryu gloriously announced. He was mostly ignored by people going on to deal with their day to day lives. Ungrateful bastards! Oh well, he didn't do it for the glory or the recognition. As long as they were safe from the 'dragon's' wrath it suited him fine.

"Let's go, dragon. We're flying for Loguetown. I'm gonna meet grandpa before heading to the Grand Line."

The monster let out a shrill cry and took off, flapping mightily to obediently fly them towards Loguetown. It would be an exhausting trip for the skyking, but the creature was at least fast. 

While he took off Ryu couldn't help but wonder where his damned dog went...


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2013)

Marco Melon-

The doctor took a deep breathe, feeling he was outmatched. "This is a crew of beasts and i am a man of honor." Marco sighed, "Honor did not create me!" The massive cow slams his hammer down, Marco narrowly dodging it. "Urgh... I can't hurt him." Marco noted the slashes built up on the cows body, though he was pumping medicine into him, it wasn't deep enough to effect the massive bulls body. 

"Do you understand what we went through!?" The bull slams his hammer down, "What?!" Marco's coat was caught under the hammer this time, "But, i was dodging it before..." As Marco was in shock, the bull man's fist slams into his face knocking him backward and ripping his coat. "You understand it don't you!?" The bull ripped his hammer out of the ground. "I am Motoru." He exclaims, "And i was playing with you Marco." 

He took another step forward. "I was going easy. I was being kind. I was acting as a cat with a mouse. You get this now don't you?" He slung his hammer over his shoulder. "When i get serious, You can't take me on Marco. Maybe if you were at full health, maybe if you hadn't already been beaten to an inch of your life." He looked down at the doctor. "But you are weak. You are pathetic. You are not a doctor. YOU. WILL. NEVER." BAM! Motoru slams his hammer into Marco's stomach, "GUAH!" Blood spurts from Marco's mouth and many of his wounds. "BE A DOCTOR!" 

"You are a pathetic mockery of the science. You are a curse upon this world." He looked down at the Doctor, his hammer placed firmly between his ribs and his hips. "Look at you, a belly full of metal and a mouth full of blood." He looked Marco over, his cane had returned to normal. "Can't even hold your blade huh? Can't keep the medicine flowing?" He smirked. "So, What will it be then?"

Marco reached for his cane, struggling to visualize it under the stress he was in. His body would twitch and flinch uncontrollably to him. "No." Motoru slams his foot into Marco's arm, "GUAH!!!" Marco screams out in pain. "I thought you were on pain killers Marco? Do you need more? Have you reached your limit?"

Marco groaned looking up at the bull man. "If i... Use any more." He thought between bursts of pain, "If i use anymore, I could end up in a bad way." Marco knew the side effects of what he was planning, he would make himself feel no pain, nothing. But his body was already damage beyond what he could ignore with a normal dose. He would have to force his body to move when damage, force his bones; even if they were fractured, to move and possibly break. 

"I will defend my home with my life!" Marco's free hand pierces his chest, chemicals flowing into him at a mad rate. He then grabbed the hammer and threw it up, gripping his can and rolling to the side, quickly hopping to his feet. "I can't feel a thing." Marco thought to himself, "I'll have to put everything into each attack to ensure i hit." 

Marco held up his blade, pointing it towards the bull beast. "Understand this one statement i make." Marco's eyes grew serious. "I have only ever fought seriously once in my life. I have only done it once, And that was to save those crazy beasts that forced me to be crew. They are strange, crazy, beautiful girls. They have a charm about them that i enjoy as a man and would like to continue to gaze upon. Perhaps even buy them a lovely dinner and a drink and go dancing with." 

Marco had appeared to get a little off track. "But they were strangers to me. I put my life on the line for them. I want you to understand this, because today i am not fighting for strangers. Today i am fighting for my family, Today i am fighting for the father who raised me, the father who cared for me, the father for whom i stood; as a young boy. At his side. At my own mothers funeral. Today is the day, you took the starving lion from his cage and threw him to the city. There will be no safe heaven for you, no place to run away to. You will be crushed under my heel as an insect would be." 

Marco looked down at his his blade, "Give me the cure." He said to himself, his blade turning white. "This blade, shall be your undoing."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island; Prison] 

Hunter put a hand to his chin thoughtfully, for about two tenths of a second.  ?Crew you say?! You know my mom and dad are in crews, I always wanted to be in one. Maybe a macaroni slinging, milk drinking party crew. You know have some fun and hang out at Plucky Bees Pizza or something.? Hunter states as he rolled his thumb around the square of his chin. It seemed that he didn?t realize that Joseph meant Piracy, but then again not a lot of things dawned on him all that easily these days.   ?Wait, did you say Amish Paradise? I love that song, tell you what?? he states as he start to rummage in his pockets.  ? ? they forgot to search me this time around, so I may have something.? Hunter states as he starts to pull various objects from his pockets.  ?Now what in the world am I doing with a lock pick?? he asks tossing it over his shoulders. His cell mate makes a mad dive for it, but it tumbles off his thumb and flies out the barred window. 

?YOU IDIOT!? the man yells pressing his face up to the bars, looking outside he can see salvation feet away, but there was nothing he could do about it.   ?Cookies? Oh, my assistant probably put these here. She?s such a nice imaginary friend.? he says a small heart floating over his head as he took a bite. Suddenly his face turned sour as he spat it out,   ?They?re stale!? he yells as he tosses them away.   ?Acid? Nope don?t need it.? the bottle shatters on the wall, just inches from his cellmate?s head, ?You?re crazy!? he yells before diving under the bed. Joseph watches intently as Hunter pulls out a small case.  ?Ahha!? Is  yelled as he opened it. From within he starts to click things into place.  ?Let?s see, the ignition generator goes there, slide it twenty degrees counter clockwise, lock it in place, then the kaleidoscope barrel hinge slides there. Followed by the wave sight here? then ? where is it? Oh there we go. The slider back pack goes here.? Hunter stands a moment later with a strange looking contraption in hand.

A grin crosses his face,  ?Meet Big Bertha.? he states while pressing a button. Soon the strange looking contraption whirled to life as things slid around and twisted into place. In mere moments a full-fledged shoulder mounted rocket launcher could be made out. Though it looked like something out of a sci-fi movie, with the tip looking like it fired a laser instead of a large shell or rocket. ?Not AGAIN!? the man under the bed made a dash toward Hunter. But by the time he did, the man already had the Shock Blast Cannon on his shoulder. As he is tackled he is pulling the trigger. A surge of electricity courses up and down the cannon followed by an overcharged sound.  ?Shenanigans!?

-*DOOOOOOM!*-​
A blinding flash covers the entire block as the whole building is rocked from the massive explosion as the Shock Blast Cannon backfires. Cells rip, wall collapse and random inmates are sent flying as Hunter tumbled side over side as he tore through solid stone walls. The first wall he passed through had his arms spread wide to the side as the tip of his feet attempted to touch his fingers. Flipping end over end he slams into the next wall. The outline left in place was him trying to run. Legs cocked and ready to go as his hands flailed in front and behind him. Spinning to a slow he only plows through one last wall, the one that led to the inner court of the Marine Base. That wall was left with an outline of the thinker as Hunter thought on what had just transpired. 

Once outside he slams into the ground with some force as he kicks up a small cloud of dust as he rolled along. Bowling over a regiment or two of Marines he finally hits a wall back first with a splat.   ?Strike!? he says dizzily while his legs fell over on top of him pinning his shoulders to the ground,  ?Don?t count ref, my shoulders aren?t down.? he mumbled as his eyes swirled from the dizzying trip. 

Back inside the Prison, as the dust settles, Marines start to pour into the block. ?You forgot to check his pockets didn?t you!? one of the Marines that arrested Hunter exclaims to the other, ?You said he was harmless!? is shouted back as they turned down a hall that led to the cells. Behind two sets of doors the entire block was in shambles. But the cells were all ripped open. Joseph, okay, was knocked down. His ears were ringing, but he could escape. Best of all, the keys the were hung on the far wall were now laying at his feet. Talk about plot!~

[Hawk Resident]

Jordyn stood with curled lips at the front of their house, sucking in a whistle she adjust the bags of groceries she?d bought for her and Hunter.  ?That idiot? she curses under her breath as she walked through the hole that led to her kitchen.  ?I swear I?m going to beat some since into him, or kill him trying.? she gripes as she sat the bags on the counter. Then walking over to the fridge she goes to open it, but the explosion had done more damage than it appeared and she pulled the entire door off instead of merely opening it.  ?Dammit HUNTER!? she yells as she bends the solid steel door in two. Spiking it into the basement she storms outside.  ?There is only one place you can be!? she declares as she looks toward the prison. In the distance she hears the roar of a cannon then an explosion comes from the Marine Base. Her shoulders slumped. That could be only one person.  ?They forgot to search him, well there goes the rest of this month?s allowance?? ~~     

[With Hunter]

Blinking Hunter watches as Marines scramble, luckily they hadn?t noticed him where he was, so he had some time to think with a clearer mind, though that did nothing for him being upside down and folded up as he lay propped on his shoulders.  ?Well, the Big Bertha _Mk_ 47 is a failure?? he laments as he rolled over onto his butt. Pulling his hands to this chin he thought,  ?Alright, got it. Next time I?ll set the Flux Capacitor to 88 MPH??  he decides.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2013)

North Blue- Bliss Island-

Joseph sat up and dusted himself off, "Well, that's one way to break out." He thought to himself. "But... I'm still in seastone cuffs." He looked around the room, his cellmate was gone, in fact, most of the men in the block had run out of the building leaving only Joseph inside the block. "Well... This is a problem, I guess i really do weight a lot." He then looked down at his belly. "Nope flat and strong." He smiled, jumping up off the ground. "Now then... How to get out of these cuffs." 

Joseph rubbed his chin as marines surrounded his cell. "Wow, you guys are fast. But as you can see, I am still in my cell so no need to get mad!" He smiled, "Where did the others go!" the marines shout, "Well some went outside and one of them flew through some walls." Joseph comments, "Don't move!" the marines rush past Joseph and outside, a few heading back the other way following the holes in the walls. "Hey, do you guys mind if i just, you know, pee real quick?" 

the marines groan. "Fine, you can pee." Joseph bent down real quick, grabbing the keys and turning around quickly, "do do do do" He sang a bit, trying to quietly uncuff himself. "Damn it... How many keys could there be!?" He grumbled, "Are you okay?" The marines asked, "Fine fine." Joseph commented, finally unhooking his cuffs. "Hey, can i ask you guys something?" Joseph turns his head to them. "Yeah what is it?" He smiles a bit, "Can... Can you guys help me shake it off?" He chuckles a bit, "Grrr you bastard!" One of the Marines steps in to hit Joseph when BAM! Joseph turns and kicks him into the other marine. 

"Well it was a lovely visit, Nice place you have here. Don't want to take up your time now." He rushed pas the two marines on the ground and headed towards the crazed bomber man. "Can't let my crew get hurt now can i?" He chuckled, "Might have to get rid of a barrel of powder or two... That would be a shame... But hey, it's all worth it in the long run right?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 30, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|East Blue*

Rumble Island

UC

The dynamic duo had spent the rest of the day training, and building upon the progress they had been making until nightfall. A great deal of their "trophies" had been flung to the camp already, only the streambull had been left behind on account of it's carcass being too damn heavy. It wasn't just the horns that were heavy and durably, and while Hanzo doubted anyone but Kai was going to be able to chew it's meat, Kai had no intention of letting anything to go to waste. Killing should not be done without a reason. 

He wasn't going to go "Hey's let's be nakama instead of fighting!" if someone came at him, if the opponent is after your head you should do the same. That applied in anything from a random bar fight to crossing paths with a predator in the jungle, whether figuratively or literally..... It was eat or be eating. When it came to animals just following their instincts, he was a firm believer of the old way. That no part of the kill should go unused. Kai was a cheapskate as well, think of all the money he could save? Meat to feed him and all his fanboys and fangirls, you know....Zy, Sam, those dudes. On top of that the furs, hides, bones, etc would help with providing clothes, weapons, etc.

Speaking of clothes, he could use a change of clothing. Something flashy that shows of his curves, get the ladies flocking to him. His ego had been wounded by the fact that Sam somehow had been able to keep her hands off of him.

Kai and Hiro finished their training session by dragging the bull back to the camp, having made use of vines to get a hold on it as they made their way back through the grass field while Hanzo was sitting comfortable on top of the bull. Initially they had been pissed but Hanzo had a good point, if they were going to carry that heavy ass bull. How much worse would it be to carry his in comparison insignificant weight as well?

When they had finally made it back to the camp, they had their wounds treated and were just in time to join he rest for dinner.It was right after that meal that the mood suddenly shifted.

 "Don't see it matterin' no, lass. We ain't planned to let us be run by some cabin boy!" Glancing to Kai now, he added, *"Ya followin', ain'tcha lad? We be taking over these crews and these ships... ya still hurt, ain'tcha? Y' pack of scurvy dogs! This be the way of the sea! Ya can't possibly beat ALL of us, and even if ye be able t' yer jus' gonna scare th' rest of 'em! Ye be wise to be lettin' us take what now belongs to us now, savvy?"*

Kai simply sighed as he realized he wasn't going to be able to unwind, have a few more beers and a cigar. Maybe seduce a seawench or two, and get some much deserved rest. No, he was going to have to make a speech and make an example of some ungrateful bastards. 

"Where was all of this when we gave ya sorry asses a way out of the death trap that was Loguetown." KAi began, shaking his head. Another sigh followed. "Alright....."

"Look, I'm more of a shower and not a grower......." He may have messed up there. "Anyways, my point is that I'm really more of a guy that lets his actions speak so I'll just keep it simple." He took a deep breath. "I saw an opportunity to have my cake and eat it to, there were people I could help out that needed a way off the island, and it also just happens to be that my ambitions will require manpower but I'm not going to force anyone." He pointed to his right. "You are free to leave now, or whenever we reach the next port so that you can go your merry way."

"What won't be happening is that I will give up on what is mine, or let some ungrateful dog punk me like this." He focused on Jones now. "I don't give a shit what happened to you, you aren't the first that got screwed by the W.G. and if you intend to take something from me." He stretched out his hand and waved him towards him. "Go ahead and try." 

He had been messing about with the Ebon Bone made compound he created, the ebonsteel had replaced the iron in the bones of his feet and hands. He was still trying to get used to added weight but one immediate benefit was that the weight was helping him with his Soru.

*"Ya snot nosed punk!" *Jones took the challenge. "*I'll show ya what happens when you...."*

"Shadowfist!" Kai pulled back his fist, seemingly winding up for his punch while Jones was still several feet away. Jones managed to take only one step closer as he charged, before Kai disappeared and instantly appeared right beside Jones. The mutineer rage melted away, making place for shock as he was only able to turn his head right towards Kai before his heavy fist collided straight into his head and sent him flying. 

Jones hadn't even landed yet before Kai addressed the crowd. "Anyone else that wants to adress their problem with me, go ahead." He reminded them of what he said before. "Anyone that wants to leave, go ahead." But here came his salespitch. "For those that have grown sick of the W.G. and the marines, who time and time again hurt countless of innocent whether it was through enslaving them, thievery or by being blamed for the very crimes they comitted just like on Loguetown." He reminded them of what they had attempted. "In their attempt to take out a few dozen notable pirates, they had no problem sacrificing an entire island and it's inhabitants and worst of all!" He spat out the following. "They put the blame on us, as they attempted to portray themselves as just....... This justice they and the marines speak of, where is the justice in a massacre like that."

"In the last few weeks I have seen far too many deaths at the hands of the W.G. actions, Loguetown was not an isolated incident....Not the first, and certainly not the last, unless somebody does something about it." 

"My namesake, the previous Pirateking  had the right idea but we are in this situation because he failed at it......The W.G. needs to be kept in check, and since nobody else has stepped up so far, it will be up to me and anyone that will join me as I venture towards the New World and tear down the W.G. and make them responsible for their acts!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 31, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island; Prison] 

?You there, hold. Don?t move!? a Marine shouts. Well there went the no Marines paying attention to him and by the time the inventor could curse his bad luck he was quickly surrounded by a small group of Marines with their weapons drawn. Hunter throws his chained hands high into the air,  ?Fellas, fellas. Can someone direct me to the toilet, seems I?ve gotten lost.? he states with as genuine as a grin as he could muster. ?You?re under arrest.? One yells, Hunter only blinks, then using his hands he points to the shackles on his wrists.   ?I?m already under arrest guy, how can you get more arrested than that? oh wait are you going to tell me a story. I?m sure you can arrest my attention that way!? he quickly shuts up as a barrel is shoved in his chest. ?Allow me to correct my statement, you?re in even bigger trouble now then you were. 

  ?Have you met my imaginary assistant? You guys can?t compare to her.? he declares which gets a couple of strange looks from the marines before they turned their gazes to one another. What was he on about? ?Wait, I think I recognize him.? one says squinting his eyes at the ash covered man. Hunter grins nervously as they all started to stare harder at him, ?It?s Hunter, fuck.? One groans as he lowers his rifle. ?Well we can?t beat him can we?? another asks as they started to converse with one another over the predicament they now found themselves. Taking their distraction as an oda send he slowly lowered his arms and started to sneak away, ?And where do you think you are going Hawk?? one asks as they still talked among themselves,  ?Drat foiled...?, ?You say something??,  ?Only I really have to go.? is replied as he did a pee, pee dance. ?You know that only works if you?re two. Right?? 

Hunter gasped,  ?I?m older than two?? the Marine face palmed, ?What are you up to Hunter, you?re being stranger than usual.? The Marine states as all of them turn to assess Hunter as he sweat dropped.  ?Nuthin? ?.. Big Bertha?s Little Sisters, I choose you!? he yells as he tosses several small orbs out at the small group after pressing the white button in the center of the red and white orbs. 

-Pink, Pink, Pink-

They land with little taps and open to reveal little speakers, Hunter ducks and covers his ears, but when nothing happens he turns back around to see annoyed look on the Marines faces as a whole. Uncovering his ears a slight frown covers his face.










​
 ?Well, that was supposed to be ear bleeding tones?? he states as he starts to tap his feet,   ?But it is kind of a catchy tune though.  I?ll use puppy fur instead of duck feathers in _Mk VII_ to see if the music changes, so not a complete failure.? he states with a smile as he started to dance around to the tune. ?is this guy serious?? one asks, another shakes his head, ?Once upon a time I heard he was better at inventing.? Is added as the head of the Group motioned for them to follow him, he forces Hunter to stop dancing by shoving the barrel of his rifle in his side, ?Don?t make this any worse on you than it already is.   ?Worse, no. No, I don?t know what you?re talking about. I?ve heard far worse music than that.? is replied. A frown forms again as a barrel is shoved in his face,  ?Everyone is a critic.? he sighs as he throws both hands back into the air. When a smile slips over his face he gets a few suspicious looks.

?What?s so funny?? is asked.   ?Nothing, I just see my new friend and he?s heading this way, wonder what he?s up too.? is wondered,   ?Oh I know he?s found that Lambada Group and we?re going for pizza! <3? a little heart popped up over his head as Joseph speed toward them. He loved pizza.

[With Jordyn]

 ?Yes I?m sure I want all but Twenty Five Beli? she sighs as she talks to the teller. The woman shakes her head, ?Hunter doesn?t deserve a woman like you.? She states as she started tally up the money.  ?I love him though.? is again sighed as she imagined the damages that he was racking up at the moment ~~


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*
> [Join Your Crew?]​
> [Bliss Island; Prison]
> 
> ...



Joseph Rodgers... Awesome.

"DYNAMIC! ENTRY!" Joseph shouts, leaping through the air and kicking one of the marines in the face, landing atop his body and kicking another one back. "I saw that in a show once. Always wanted to try it out." Joseph remarks. "It's him! The guy with the devils fruit!" the marines raise up their guns. "Okay Okay, I can see you guys are upset with me, understandable... Understandable." He nodded, "But, I can also see... PANTIES!" Joseph flings his hands forward, panties flying out of them and covering the marine's faces. 

Quickly he grabs Hunters arm and starts to pull him off. "Let's go!" He shouts, making his way past the marines, struggling to toss the panties off their faces. "Panties... RETURN!" Joseph commands, causing them to vanish into thin air. "So how much do you think this is going to cost?" Joseph looks at hunter. "Cause i got like... maybe five thousand. And honestly, I don't know if i can afford a fine right now." He rubs his chin a bit. "Sigh... guess i'm going to have to work as a busboy again to pay for my damages."  With that, he aims his hand forward as they run towards a wall. 

"Cannonball expel!" BOOOM! The wall explodes and Joseph leaps out of it with his new crew mate. "Alright we're free!" He shouts, falling one floor down and tossing out a bunch of pillows to land on. "Okay, now as long as we don't end up facing the base's bosses we'll be good. They got this sniper, with this gun right? and it shoots sea stone bullets." 

BANG! A bullet lands in front of the two. "Oh? Is that him?" Joseph looks over to where the sound came from, seeing a very similar man standing atop a marine tower. "WOW He missed, but damn." Joseph nodded, "Good shot man... Good Shot." 

----

"SIR!" One of the marines rushes into the Lt.'s office. "Hikado-sama, the prisoners have escaped... Including Joseph Rodgers sir." Hikado nods and stands up from his desk, "Right. Then i guess i'll have to take care of it." BLAM! Hikado fires a bullet into the marines head and looks at his assistant. "Grab your gauntlets, you're fighting too." Aiyah nods. "Yes sir." With that, The young marine sets out to take his revenge on Joseph Rodgers, and crush his rebellion.


----------



## kluang (May 31, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera sits on a bench and look towards 1-I and Sitoshi. The two swordsman haven't move an inch since the battle begins.

Bombera grabs a bottle cap from the ground and flipped it. The cap flip high and then as it touch the ground, both swordsman charges at each other.

"Lunge!!!"

"Frog Dash!!!"

Both swordsman blade meet each other and they parried and exchange blows before they move back again.

"That was ten strikes, each. Ten precise strikes." and Bombera smiles. Seems 1-I just found a real opponent.

"I was right, your power level is over nine thousand."

"....."

"Now I will use my offensive mode. I have four mode. Th first one is Athos. Its a balance mode. The second one is Porthos. Defensive Mode. Third one is Aramis. Speed Mode. The last one that I discover after we leave the zombie island.  d'Artagnan Mode. Offensive Mode."

" d'Artagnan Mode."

And 1-I eye turns Violet." En'garde."  and 1-I charges forward with such speed. "Its not as fast as Aramis Mode, but I feel great."

"Nine Inch Screw!!!" and Sitoshi is force on a defense and quickly he kicked 1-I away. "Lilly-pad Stomp" and 1-I is knock backwards. He looks at Sitoshi who is crouching on the floor. 

"Leap Slash!!!" and Sitoshi leaps forward with a power slash. "Octave!!!" and 1-I simultaneously countered it with eight strikes and both swordsman is knock back and staggered by their attack.

Sitoshi looks at his blade and look at 1-I he never thought a mere machine can give him quite the fight, but he begins to understand 1-I style.

"Sitoshi, I think I've figured you out." Sitoshi was surprise. This machine figured him out. The mere thought excites him.

"This final strike..."

"...will determine the victor."

Both swordsman goes into their stance and look at each other. And then...

"Final Croak!!!"

"Blade Waltz!!!"

A blinding light engulf as their blade meet and then both swordsman landed on their opposite sides. Then 1-I falls to his knees. Final Croak did a serious damage to him.

"Amazing...." and Sitoshi falls to the ground. 1-I forces himself to walk towards Sitoshi and carries him to a chair and put lean him against a wall. He sits next to SItoshi and pours two cup of tea and handed one to Sitoshi and they drink it together.

"It taste good."

"Yeah."

"You should put some trust on the good doctor."

"..."

"Then when all is settle with my Captain, I'll come again. For a rematch against a friend."

"I like that. Sword fight and tea."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Rumble Island, East Blue]​*​
[Training Times IV]​
[Rumble Island; Ex-Templar Camp]

Manni sat at the side of Sam?s bed and sighed as she played with the broken ring. She didn?t know what made her feel worse. The fact she was worrying over a ring connected to Cyrus, or she had to watch her sister almost get killed several times today. Rubbing tears from her eyes she lays a hand on Sam?s shoulder. The woman cringed, but it was only fleeting as she relaxes again quickly. Watching the blips on Sam?s box Manni lays a hand over Sam?s heart, it was stronger than ever, it was now her body that lagged behind. The clicking of the door as it opened pulls the girl?s attention, Jezebel enters the room holding a tray that she sets next to her,  ?You need to eat child.? she states placing a hand on Sam?s forehead,  ?Well, the fever is gone.? she states while Manni merely looked at the food;  ?Why? she asks.

Jezebel looks at her, then picks a syringe up. Pushing it into the I.V. she injects it so it will feed into Sam?s systems.  ?Why, what?? is asked as she puts the empty syringe away. Walking back around to Manni she takes a seat by the girl and taps at the tray.  ?Why did Sam refuse you?re help?? ~

-Earlier-

 ?I-I don?t need your pity.? Sam bites slapping Jezebel?s hands away, then sliding up the tree she was propped on she stumbles into a run.  ?Stay down; you should know that this isn?t something you can?t win.? the older woman states turning to Sam as she broke into a sprint,  ?I wouldn?t try that?,  ?Secret Crimson Technique? Sam?s body ignites into a cloud of red as she ran,  ?I will not be looked down upon!? is yelled as her body flashes yellow as she activated Color Shift Yellow. Her body blurs into a high speed blur of red, yellow and pink as she speed toward her aunt. The older Sam grunts while turning into the attack,  ?Counter Crimson? she utters as she snags Sam again out of the technique,  ?Got you!? she hollers as she locked hands with her aunt. With a spring she sends her body flowing into a kick;  ?Choco-Wave!? is hollered as she kicked. 

Off her leg feathers are rolled and fired off as razor sharp projectiles. The older woman grunts as she is forced to evade the surprise attack that mimicked her Rankyaku.  ?Shigan? is roared as she fires a hand toward her defiant niece.  ?Choco-Buckle!? taking a calculated risk Sam folds hardened feathers over the area that she thought her aunt would hit. The gamble pays off as she is merely knocked back from the blow rather than stabbed. Landing with a dull thud, she stops her backward push by taking a step forward, allowing a single finger to point outward she thrusts it toward her aunt,  ?Choco-Bullet!? the visage of Boko?s talon appears to wrap Sam?s finger as she attack. But the older woman had caught onto what her niece was doing. It was clever, but knock offs were that. Batting the hand aside the older woman is quickly in Sam?s face and a hand wraps around her throat;  ?Secret Crimson Technique, Will of the Red Giant? using all the strength she can muster she slams Sam into the terrain. 

The resulting crater as she dug the poor girl into the soil dwarfs the one that Sinbad had created as she with one blow drained the small pond that Sam had used to her advantage earlier. Standing the older woman exhales a thick red vapor;  ?Get her to a bed, now.? she orders Jezebel. The woman bows and walks toward them;  ?You?re a scary quick study to pick up on those Rokushiki techs so quickly, then make up your own versions.? she states to herself as she watched Jezebel and Walter cart Sam off,  ?And to be able to use Boko in such ways is astonishing.? is thought as they vanished into the large building they called home. ~~ 

-Present-     

Jezebel rubbed her chin, that was a good question,  ?I suppose it?s that fabled will of D.? she states thoughtfully, as she turned her gaze back to Sam,  ?She takes a lot after her father stubborn, proud, uncompromising and absolutely ruthless. Traits that she shares with our Sam. Traits that you share with both of them.? is added as she looked into Manni?s eyes. That same defiance that was in Sam shown in her eyes,  ?I?m not sure what runs deeper. The Striffe ability to overcome, or that damned stubbornness. But your family is full of strong people, it?s just sad that your real father was murdered the way he was ? ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Three Point Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. I Death of the Delusion V]​
[Three Point Island]

-Kiyoko?s Memorial-

 ?Sober? Cyrus sighs as he rubbed the back if his head as is dragged back to the monument he built.  ?As much as I have drunk I don?t see that happening any time soon, unless.? he pauses as he looked over the Seer.  ?you have some sort of magic potion in that lack of cloths you?re wearing.? is added with a bit of a scoff. Xifeng looked at Cyrus then to her outfit,  ?Alcohol makes you very bold, but I?ve learned.? she states tugging at the top of her exposed bra,  ?That the truth is as sobering an elixir as any.? turning she produces a single card from her power. On it was a blazing wheel within a wheel.  ?A card? Really? How is that supposed to help me get sober, much less shed light on my past?? Cyrus asks dismissively, Xifeng, however, only grinned.  ?This card is called Wheel of Fortune. In some cultures the wheel of Fate. It stands at the precipice of the past, present and even future. It is the basis on which the power of seeing into the time lines is said to be based.?

 ?Its, just a card.?,  ?You of all people Cyrus, should know you cannot judge by appearance alone.? Xifeng states as she placed the card on Cyrus? head. Immediately a burning sensation overtook him. Reaching for his burning forehead he suddenly finds himself surrounded by pitch darkness.  ?Where?,  ?Are you? You?re in the in-between. A realm that few living get to see, and fewer more get to live through.? Xifeng states pulling Cyrus? attention to her. Gasping he pulled a hand to his mouth, he could see right through her.  ?Y-we? are?,  ?No Cyrus T. Cross. We are not dead, but to traverse the in-between we have to be spirits, so we are merely in an astral projection form.? Xifeng states as she pulled a hand up. With a snap of her fingers the darkness flees and Cyrus finds himself looking down onto Three Point, though it looked far different from how it did when they ?left?. 

 ?This is Three Point, as it was twenty five years ago.? Xifeng states as the image blurred. Soon they were in a home. It was here that Cyrus found something off. Things faded and blurred. No solid motion.  ?Why is this world acting so funny?? Cyrus asks point to a small child who was happily sitting at a table eating what appeared to be a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  ?Time records feelings of History. Snap shots like in a photo album if you would.? is explained as a blue haired woman entered from another room,  ?Mom?? Cyrus asks. Nicole gives a smile, the first real smile that he ever seen her with and she lays a hand on the boy as he ate.  ?That can?t be her, she? she?,  ?Hasn?t aged? Paulsgrave Williams is a very unique man. This is your mother as she was before she met the man. And that is your half-brother; Zackary. He turned five this day.? Xifeng explains. Cyrus closes his eyes and tears started to roll,  ?Why are you showing me this, what?s it have to do with me?? Cyrus asks, confused.  ?I told you, I was going to take you back to the beginning. Today is the day that the Ravenbeards land in the Grand Line.? as Xifeng spoke a man burst into the room. A look of absolute terror plastered on his face. 

The whole scene blurs as they now stand back in the heavens. Looking down Cyrus can see a heavily damaged Savvy Stinger docked in the port and below the chaos of the Ravenbeard attack. Homes burned, women and children were massacred. Marines slaughtered. Cyrus closed his eyes and looked away.  ?Don?t look away; this is the truth that Nicole was preparing you for.? Cyrus feels his world shift. Opening his eyes he is confronted by the devil himself. Setting atop a throne of bone he commanded his demented crew. At his feet Zackary writhes in pain as bone pinned him to the ground. To the monster?s side was Nicole almost stripped naked. Paul seemed to cackle with delight as he hit the boy with another spear of bone. Nicole pleads and is slapped for her troubles. Another scene flashes and Cyrus watches as in a blur of stills her throat is slit open while a picture is taken.  ?MOM!? he yells while throwing a kick. But his foot merely passes through the image. 

Instead of discarding her, Paul digs his fingers into her arm and forces her body to heal itself. Cyrus watched in disgust as his mother was brought back to life to only watch her child be tortured even more. As Paul stands the scenery goes black.  ?Wait, what just happened?? Cyrus asks Xifeng placed a hand on his shoulder.  ?I doubt you want to watch your mother?s rape.? she states as the next scene shows a sheet wrapped Nicole slapping Williams,  ?It is here that she swears that child he put in her she would turn on him.? Xifeng states as the scene fades again.  ?He loved the idea and pushed his own immune system into her, so she?d give birth to healthy babies. That is what has kept her so youthful; his dark blood keeps her body stubborn. Afterwards, he kills Zackary, despites saying he wouldn?t.? is explained as the blackness blurred into color, now they were standing over Storms End. Below Nicole was seen arguing with a figure that was shaded out.  ?Who is she arguing with?? is asked. 

Xifeng shook her head,  ?I do not know, as with any Devil Fruit it is subject to Haki, whoever this is he or someone he is working for is keeping it a secret, even to me.? is stated as Nicole stormed back into their home.  ?All I can tell you is, whoever that was, they were looking for you and Alula.? is stated as the next image that comes into View was O?Malley.  ?Even he kept some secrets from you; his mission wasn?t to find Nicole, but to find her children.? Xifeng states as Nicole walked out onto the lawn of their home. She and O?Malley exchange words and she runs back into the house. Cyrus watches as O?Malley attempts to follow, but Nicole cuts him off brandishing that wicked broad sword.  ?O?Malley tries to reason with her, but when she decides that he isn?t getting you he commands his crew to attack Storms End. Nicole defends you home. But in the process she becomes a threat and a Pirate.? 

Xifeng?s words float around Cyrus as he watched the small town catch up in fire, Marines attacking poor people with little mercy or concern.  ?She leaves to protect you and Raymond.? Xifeng waves a hand and they are in Cyrus? home. Raymond is on a Den.  ?Here he weaves the lie that is told to you, so you never had to know the truth.? Xifeng adds as the scene goes black again.  ?B-but I watched him kill himself.?,  ?A misfortunate turn of events.? Xifeng states. Around them the surroundings shift again. Now they stood above River Run. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 2, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island​*
*The things I've never said~​*
Zy listened to the speech with a slight smile. After Kai's feat the pirates seemed to have decided that it wasn't a fluke that they endured the chaos in Loguetown. It was definitely a bunch of monstrous brats. Rumors were running about Kai's name, pirates wondering what exactly he meant by that...

"Well then, now that this fruitless mutiny is over we've more important matters to tend to." Zy offered, and with the slightest curtsy, made his way off with Kai. In the darkness of the night he picked Kai's brain, wishing to understand the fundamentals of Soru.

Zy's sprained ankle was tied, allowing him to focus on his training. Sadly, a strange sensation filled him. A feeling of... was it loss? Zy briefly faced the night sky with concern crossing his lovely features. Kai clearing his throat brought the pirate back to reality. Oh yeah, Soru basics.

Zy spent some days sparring with Kai, reminding him of their time together when the Glorious Bastards formed. It helped him clear his mind as his obvious concern for his crew left Zy with little time. He'd need to cut this training session short.

Later that week the pirate emerged from the tents with his backpack stuffed with food. Nothing as good as Rebecca was capable of, but it was suitable nonetheless. He dropped Kai a snack pack of the iron man's favorites as a gift and a sign of appreciation and as usual decided to sneak off without saying anything. He couldn't help it. He hated raising a fuss. Worse he was no good at goodbyes or any of that emotional crap. He woke the others and instructed them that it was time to go. The Wrecking Crew boarded The Palace one by one. They headed up to the sky, Zy knowing Manni would also fly to catch them if need be.

Manni did indeed take to the skies to meet up with Zy. It wasn't to leave though. The girl sat and spoke with Zy for what felt like hours, but it was only minutes in truth. She spoke of Sam's training, and the broken ring. They both had come to the mutual understanding that they needed to find the others... but Manni wouldn't permit him to leave without a proper goodbye to Sam. She told him of the condition his friend was in, and the hellacious training she endured.

Zy ventured to the camp following Manni, who was unsure of how they'd handle Zy stepping into their territory. Zy was, as usual, laid back about it all with his hands tucked away in his pockets... scarf caught in some unseen breeze. His chin inched up as the pirate took it all in, and came face to face with an older, tougher looking Sam.

"Oi, I'm here fo--" Zy was cut off by Manni swatting him across the throat. The pirate gagged a bit and then stumbled backwards choking.

"He wants to say goodbye to Sam," Manni cut in and explained _for_ him. "They're, um, childhood friends."

Zy glanced off to the side uncomfortably. They were? Tch. He didn't recall that at all. She stomped on his foot in an attempt to get Zy to speak up, for the girl was fearing for his life.

"If she's busy training, it's fine." Zy dismissively offered, before turning to go. "Tell her I stopped by, if it isn't too much trouble."

"..." Manni glanced back and forth between the older Sam and the stubborn Roberts. The girl weakly caught his scarf, an attempt to stop him long enough for him to at least say something to the girl that went berserk and nearly died when she saw him go down. "Can't you stop being a jerk for once..?"

The Ex-Templar Camp didn't seem the type of place to be raising a fuss though. Zy paused and waited, sighing. Running away was always easier. It made goodbyes simpler as well. Now he was stuck waiting... and opening his heart. Neither he nor Sam were the sentimental type. He could only imagine the failure of a tear-jerker Manni was imagining. He'd probably just end up teasing her about something and she'd clock him one for it. Yeah, that's how it usually went...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|East Blue*

*[Rumble Island, East Blue]​*​
[Training Times V]​
[Rumble Island; Ex-Templar Camp]

The older woman looked down a Zy, her eyes showed the age her body refused to. A hand lifts as she pushes a few fingers through his hair moving from in front of his face.  ?So, you?re Jackie?s second oldest cub.? she states with an amused grin. She remembered when she met his older brother in the Grand Line not too long ago.  ?Seems that Jed was right, you do look like a girl.? she states, a grin spreading. Before Zy could inquire more about Jed a finger slides from his hair to his lips,  ?Samantha is in the base behind me.? she states thumbing over her shoulder.  ?So, if you?re here to have your way with her, you better do it before she fully recovers.? is added with an almost knowing smile across her face. 

Manni?s cheeks flush red, what was the woman trying to suggest, like Zy would take advan?  ?Dammit Zy, you better not!? she yells stomping his foot.  ?You BITCH!? is hollered as he hopped once or twice from the stinging hit.  ?Yo-you better bring the rest of the Wrecking Crew if you think I?ll let you between my thighs.? Sam stood at the entrance of the base. Manni was right; she looked like hell, like a pack of wild dogs had torn her up. Using the door frame as a prop she stood there until her legs could take the strain to walk.  ?If I were you, I?d go and lay back down.? Jezebel states as she walked out in front of Sam 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jezebel, Ex-Templar advanced Medicine



Sam shot her a dirty look, and then started to walk. Her first step was shaky to the point she was almost clumsy and fell. But she, not wanting to be embarrassed in front of her childhood rival, quickly recovers and steadies her legs. Pushing Jezebel aside Sam walks up to Zidane, Manni and her Aunt. She stops, giving her aunt a glare for even thinking that she could just give her to Zy. Turning back to Zy she walks up to him and stops just a few feet from him. The two look at one another for what seemed like an eternity. The mood grew tense, like there was about to be a fight and Manni started to sweat bullets. She suddenly found herself doubting her choice to bring Zy here. The seconds ticked by into minutes as the two merely stood there and stared into one another?s soul.

Neither were ever good at goodbyes, which stemmed from their childhood, where they?d beat the other senseless and their ?goodbyes? were I?ll kick your ass later. Both Zidane and Sam knew this, and she knew why he was here. He was planning to leave without the a fore mentioned goodbyes. It was probably Manni that stopped him. The girl had a good heart, but didn?t understand the complicatedly simple relationship that she and Zy shared. Thumbing her nose Sam turns from him and begins to limp off. Pausing as she reached her Aunt she turned her head over her shoulder,  ?Don?t go getting yourself killed cowboy. You haven?t beaten me in a fight as of yet. And no self-respecting King of the Pirates will lose to a girl.? ~

[With Bart and Mito] 

Bart rolled his eyes as Mito spoke, * ?Aye?* he states walking around the deck of the Fortune. Mito could instantly tell that something was off. Bart was in a far worse mood than she could have imagined. She swallows hard as he paced back and forth. Deep below the ship, in the bowls of the ocean Sea Kings start to black out as they fade from the harsh level of King?s Haki that beat down on their systems. Back aboard the Fortune, Bart stops his pacing and looks back to Mito, *  ?Ne?er the past I be  worried on. The future is what be bothering me Mrs. Queen of the Pirates.?* Bart states as his thoughts fell to what had transpired in Lougetown. *  ?And aye, they are a tricky bunch. Meet in secret, even Xifeng can ne?re pinpoint them.?* is added as she started to pace back and forth again.

His arms warp around his back as he walked toward the bow of the ship, *  ?And presume not ye can lecture me Mrs. Mito, about me or ye?s ilk.?* Bart pauses as he speaks and turns, * ?As far as finding that place. Knowing where it be and how to get to it are two different things. Ye know that better than most.?* Bart?s eyes turn to the sea.

* ?Besides, they?d have to brave me territory. But ye also be right. Something has to be done.?* ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*



InfIchi said:


> "Wow... That's still pretty impressive." Joseph nods a little bit and looks around. "Guess this means we'll be done here." He smiled and started to walk forward, "Come on then, let's get out of here, don't wanna keep my boat waiting, it's very picky and finiky when i don't pay attention to it." Joseph starts to walk off, keeping a hand to his chin. "So in a way i guess my ship is like an old married woman... and i would be her husband. so i guess i like old married ships?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island; Prison] 

  ?Boat, did you say BOAT!? Hunter exclaims.  ?I love boats! I like to make them go swoosh and pow and pew, pew with lasers and big dart guns!? he exclaims again as he held both hands to his chin like some little fan girl,  ?I also like to make them go gluk, gluk turning them into submarines and such.? is added while thumbing his chest.  ?Wait, did you just say you were married to your ship? I guess that means I can?t work on her undercarriage?.? the two look at one another while an awkward silence fell over  the situation.      

The awkwardness is broken after Jordyn, in the main office, goes ballistic. Hunter then looks to Joseph and asks him about if he ever felt his life was in immediate danger. Joseph?s intuition on it being nothing more than gas seemed to put Hunter at ease as the two started to turn and leave. But before they could Hikaido lands with a thunderous roar cutting the two off,   ?Ah, Lt. Hikaido!? Hunter says walking up to the man.    ?Did you come to join us in eating at Plucky Bee?s Pizzeria?  Each slice has a touch of honey you know.? he adds putting his hand on the Lt. Shoulder like they were friends. That is quickly rectified as that pistol slides out and into view. 

  ?Hey, hey it?s not like I?m asking you to sport the bill like last time. I have Beli? well, Jordyn has it. But I have it. You don?t have to worry ?cause she?s imaginary. The Beli is qui?? 

-Click-

  ?Alright, I?ll shut up spoil sport. >.>;? Hunter says backing away with both hands in the air. ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 2, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Rumble Island*​
*Bon Voyage Zidane Roberts~!*​
Jed...​
The mention of Sam made those thoughts immediately dissipate. His eye twitched at her response and the offended pirate said, "Yeah, yeah. Cos you're a girl. what kind of man goes all out against a girl, huh!? Besides, I'm a hundred, no, a million times stronger than I was back then!" 

With Sam started making her way off Zy sharply turned to go as well. Manni caught his sleeve while staring at him in disbelief. How could he just up and leave? Especially after what she overheard him say in the Tone Dial...It just seemed so cowardly to her. She didn't get why people that lived in the edge like they did would leave so much left unsaid.

"What? We'll meet again. She's too stubborn to die." Zy informed Manni before blasting off into the sky.

Sigh. Well, she tried. The girl then waved at SinBad and shouted, "Thanks Mr. Sexy man!" What? She loved her guys strong and burly. At least one of the two helped. Manni ducked and blasted off next, her arms to her sides.

Zy's abrupt departure wasn't meaningless though... he didn't want them to be around when they saw what he truly intended to leave behind.



*Left behind...*



On the ship Kai's forces tended to, in his cabin in particular, a jeweled scabbard was resting in a corner. Every jewel worked into it had a strange glow. It looked ridiculously expensive, which hinted at how much Zy was leaving behind. He judged things by cost, being the materialistic little snot that he was, and this was from him a major deal.

_Tone Dial message to Kai..._

So we meet again. Look man, a guy pursuing the throne needs a proper scabbard. Rumor is those things can revitalize a guy, as they've been dipped in some fountain of youth that I'm now stuck searching for. Fair warning bro', each time you use a jewel it loses the shine and the power in it so use them sparingly. Anyway, as usual, we make one hell of a team. It'd be nice to work together but we both know there can only be one king. That doesn't stop a rival from being a friend, even if he is a pain in the ass, and you're the best one I've ever had. I'll see you in the Grand Line, Kaiser. We'll have to have us another rematch then.

PS, don't you dare eat that fucking scabbard!




On Sam's personal ship, much like with Kai, she was given a gift. This one was hidden under the captain's pillow. Zy wasn't sure if he should give what he did. Perhaps it'd give too much away, but then... with where the rookie's head was these days he wasn't exactly afraid of what the future might bring anymore. He welcomed it, and the change he was secretly planning to initiate. Beneath her pillow was a necklace, a heirloom passed down from his father's mother. It was rumored to give the wearer remarkable luck, and only Jackie, Jake, Jed, Zy, Dianna, and Sam knew of the object's existence.

_Tone Dial message to Sam..._

"Yo, this is Zidane Roberts. I've wanted to tell you this for the longest time. As much as I adore myself, I cherish you more me beauty." Dramatic pause. "Hah! Just kidding you dummy! As if I'd fall for some violent man-hating wench like you! Blegh!"

10 . . .

9 . . .

8 . . .

7 . . . 

6 . . . 

5 . . .

4 . . . 

3 . . . 

2 . . . 

1 . . .

"Okay, okay. Is your room still in one piece, mademoiselle? If so, check under your pillow. There's a little good luck charm there for you. Anyway, I'm no good with feelings and all of that crap. Still, almost dying at least three times so far though, I figure I'd better get the mushy shit out of the way. Now or never, right? We've been through a lot together, but you've been through way more than I have. You've lost a lot, but underneath that rough exterior I know who you really are. Listen, Samantha. It should be pretty obvious by now, but I lovh-hey! Bazoo! GET OUTTA HERE YOU OVERGROWN CARPET!"​
*Later on...*

"Are you sure you're fine with leaving it like that with her?" Manni asked with a worried frown.

Zy nodded, his diamond cane tapping the floor boards of the deck. Cyrus, Rebecca, Kane, Tengu, Koaj, and Jamal. He needed to find them all. They were out there, somewhere, and at the very least he needed to know they were okay... 

"Where to, Zy?" Bazoo asked the contemplative captain.

"I need to make sure they're okay, wherever they are." Zy quietly but honestly admitted, now ready to focus on restoring the Wrecking Crew.

"Well, Tengu is safe... so is Koaj... I saw them escape willingly. Rebecca was knocked off somewhere, Jamal was captured by the marines, and I have no clue what happened to Kane..." Bazoo explained.

"I see... we'll prioritize Cyrus, Rebecca, and Kane then." Zy replied with a determined glare. "When we've regained them we'll rescue Jamal."

"You're back!" Havok cheered, running at Sasha only to be tripped and assaulted by Alexia and Manni. They kicked and stomped on the man.

Reverse Mountain was up ahead, and they were able to travel beyond it easily thanks to the Wright Brothers providing an airship. That didn't allow him to completely avoid peril however, for a large mysterious bird rocketed towards the ship.

Dodo flew off, the phoenix slamming into it only to be pushed aside by the far larger creature that crashed into the side of the ship. The crew went sliding with Zy thrusting a palm to stop them from falling with a sudden beam wall springing up at the side of the ship. It helped them avoid falling into the sea but did little to aid them with the falling ship.

"We're going down!" Bazoo screamed as he gripped the wheel. "Everyone find something to hang onto!"

"What is this foolishness?" Dewitt asked as the door to his workshop slammed open. Tiny machines flew out to grip the ship, attempting to jerk it upright. 

"Gah! That stupid bird is coming back for more!" Manni shouted as she blasted away at the thing.

"Spit Bomb!" Havok inhaled and coughed up a loogie that splatted uselessly against the giant bird.

"Fascinating. It would seem we've flown into a trap. This particular creature isn't in control of itself at all. She stopped acting of her own accord some time ago. She's being controlled by something, or rather, someone." Dewitt quickly deduced in a short span of time. "The bewildering thing is that Eageleon are remarkably stubborn. Whoever is controlling this thing has an incredible amount of mental prowess."

"Is that so? Well, who wants bird for dinner?" Zy asked, and a swift streak of blue swept through the air. A moment later the roasted bird descended, smoking before it could hit their ship a second time and finish destroying it.

"What now?!" Bazoo shouted as they fell towards Reverse Mountain. 

"There goes another one," an old lady with a cane said as she saw them about to crash in the distance. A bulbous neon blue landing spot formed for The Palace, resulting in the ship bouncing instead of violently crashing, but it still sent the crew tumbling about on the deck.

Eyes rolling, Zy sat sprawled out, his spare flask of rum spilling onto his stylish clothes. "What the fuck...?"

"I always say any landing you can walk away from is a good one," Bazoo joked.

"Shut up, bear." Dewitt spat.

"You shut up, nerd!" Manni defensively snapped.

"Guys, guys... stop arguing," Havok cut in to say as he groped Manni and Alexia on their butts, kneading the softness. The girls elbowed him in the face, knocking him out.

"Zy, we have to hurry and get to Arabasta!" Alexia complained.

"We will, but first we need to get our ship up and running again. Yo, nerd. Fix it." Zy instructed with a snap of his fingers only to be punched across the back of the head by Manni for his rudeness. 

Zy slipped off of the ship along with the rest of the crew, minus Dewitt, only to realize that they were in the center of the massive stretch of solid ground. They were nowhere near the waters of reverse mountain, and Dewitt was right indeed... all signs pointed to them entering a trap.

"Come with me before he spots you," the old woman insisted.

"No thanks, don't give a darn about your woes grandma. Got problems of our own, so yeah, we're leaving. I'm sure it's a nice story and you've got my sympathy, heck even my curiosity, but not my time nor my interest." Zy dismissively replied as he tucked his fists in his pockets.

"He, being..?" Havok stepped forward to ask while the others listened. Well, mostly. Dewitt was busy investigating and piecing this mystery together and Zy was watching though he kept an ear out for any interesting keywords like 'reward' or 'treasure' or any of his other personal favorites.

"The Demon of Reverse Mountain. He goes around with a group of powerful devil fruit users that claims they're going sink every ship and kill everyone that comes through Reverse Mountain until they get their his hands on Kaiser D. Drake."

"...Kaiser, eh? Count yourself lucky, granny. You suddenly got both my time and my interest." ​


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 3, 2013)

*A Mother's Concern*​
"Emperor Black Bart I do not mean to lecture, but I worry for my children. I worry for the future as well, though I do not know if our concerns come from the same origin I know I cannot handle this threat alone." 

She took a step towards the railing, not needing to see what she already sensed. His haki rising was putting down several creatures and it was unlikely that many if any would stand if it grew worse. Even she herself was being impacted by it. She couldn't help but wonder what placed the world's strongest man in such a mood? She also wondered at the exceptionally high haki.

"I come seeking assistance," Mito honestly placed it all out there. Wiser than to ignore Black Bart's own plight, she asked, "If I may, what troubles you about the future?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 3, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Three Point Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. I Death of the Delusion VI]​
[The In-Between]

-River Run-

Cyrus grits his teeth; they were over the island that he and his grandfather called home, for all those years.  ?This, this is what made you who you are.? Xifeng states as she waved a hand over the forested part of the Island. Below a silhouette of a person stood, talking to the man that took his grandfather?s life,  ?It again? Cyrus growled he cut his glare to Xifeng who was watching the panels of color as they played out an argument.  ?Is there any way you can uncloak that figure?? he asks pointing down. Xifeng merely shakes her head,  ?No, I would have to be stronger than that person, or those that are hiding him from my gaze.? is the reply. Cyrus sighs, his dark eyes falling back as the man throws his hat to the ground. It looks as if he is giving the figure a tongue lashing that a stiff, quick back hand ends. The figure then points toward River Run and its head nods as it probably spoke. 

 ?He, he really didn?t want to kill Grandpa did he??,  ?No, that man told you the truth that day. Whatever that was threatened his family.? Xifeng states as the scene shifts to a young Cyrus finding Walter,  ?I-I don?t want to see this.? Cyrus says, but as he went to turn away Xifeng grabs him and pulls him back.  ?You have to understand who you are, before you can move on with your life Cyrus, this was the event that turned you into the Drifter.?,  ?It?s a part of my history I?d sooner forget. If I could.? is given back as he slumped his shoulders.  ?It is this that made you strong Cyrus, and you?ve impacted lives because of this.? Xifeng states. Waving a hand she opens smaller windows up. A man with a wide grin flashes into place,  ?You remember him?? is asked.

Cyrus looked hard at the man. He was a larger man with a wide smile. A hammer slammed off metal as he worked,  ?That is Master Wright; he is the Black Smith that I helped out in the North Blue.? Xifeng nodded,  ?Yes, and up until he met you, he?d given up on his and your art. You renewed his will to make weaponry and armor. Since then his wares have protected many people. All who of which owe their safety to a man they?ll never meet.? she states as she waved the image away. In its stead was a woman with a grin holding a boy,  ?How about them?? is asked Cyrus didn?t have to stare long,  ?That is Solomon and his mother.?,  ?Indeed, her name is Janet. The money you gave her helped her start her own shop, she is now one of the most successful business women on the Sunset Isle and Solomon is getting the education he needed. In the future he will take the Summerset Isle into the history books, teaching what you taught him as a child.? she states. Again she waves her hand but Cyrus stops her.  ?I get it, one life can touch others though who they touched.? he states,  ?Now show me Limnos, this is what this is all about. You renewing my faith, remember?? 

 ?I can never do what Rebecca and Zidane  have done for you Cyrus; it is they that renewed your faith in humanity. All I?m going to do is show you that even through the lies the truth can shine though.? is firmly stated as the background turned an empty white. Around them they heard voices and mummers of agony.  ?What is this?? Cyrus asks, Xifeng adjusted her glasses,  ?What you asked for Cyrus, Limnos.? as she spoke a forest came into view, fire was all around them. Though it didn?t move or roar, the heat can be felt as if the fire was there. Women and children ran, those that couldn?t get away were caught by men with nets while those that fled to hard were killed by spears and other thrown weapons. In the distance time played out the sounds of clashing blades and the forest seemed to zoom on its own, as if to obey Cyrus? will. 

Kiyoko comes into view, she is bloodied and beaten but holding her own against a man twice as large as she was. At her feet her father lay in a blood heap, dying of blood loss.  ?I-I don?t recognize that man, he wasn?t with mom.? Cyrus states as he watched Kiyoko forcing the large man back with the scimitars he forged. Knocking the behemoth down, she goes to avenge her father,  ?There is a reason for that Cyrus, the crew that destroyed Limnos wasn?t the Starr Pirates.? as she spoke a woman appeared hollering something. Kiyoko stops and the woman taunted her into attacking. Kiyoko quickly obliges, only to be caught by a spider like leg as the woman transformed. Cyrus watched as she knocked the weapons away with another of her many arms.  ?No, the one responsible for Kiyoko?s death, and the sack of Limnos is Vikki the Black Widow. A slaver with ties in the Grand Line.? is stated as Cyrus watched her sink her fangs into the poor girls neck. 

The venom is so potent, that it immediately takes hold, and Kiyoko slumps. Being dropped like a sack of potatoes the spider woman goes to help her underling up, before slapping him around to for being incompetent.  ?They were after the animals on Rare Animal Island, but landed on Limnos by accident. They sold the ones they caught into slavery.? is stated as Cyrus balled his fist, Rebecca was a victim of slavery too,  ?H-w-h-? Xifeng places a hand on Cyrus? shoulder,  ?I?ll show you.? the scene blurs to twilight, in the haze of the smoke and embers Nicole?s figure comes into view followed shortly by Alula. They were carrying the bodies of the people of Limnos. Nicole had Kiyoko, and they were burying them. Giving them the honors of the island with the help of old Jed to Cyrus? disbelief and the In-Between goes dark. 

[Tree Point; Kiyoko?s Monument]

The darkness shatters and Cyrus finds himself back on Three Point, at the memorial he made for Kiyoko. Looking around he is confused and angry. Walking up to the pile of rocks he places a hand on one of the swords,  ?Why would they lie to me, claim they had killed her?? he asks.  ?To make you fight, your mother is slowly descending into madness, she wants to get both her children ready to face Paul if he is indeed alive, what they got was the devil when Cross emerged from you.? Cyrus bit his lip, he didn?t know what to think, his thoughts on Nicole were even more conflicted,  ?Tell me, did she do all those awful things that O?Malley said she did?? is asked.

Xifeng rubbed her chin,  ?Yes and no? is replied, to Cyrus? astonishment.  ?How can it be yes and no?? is demanded,  ?She has laid waste to many places, killed many people. But those were places that Paulsgrave already destroyed and were since repopulated with people that know of his evil and were covering it up. Like here on Three Point.? is stated  ?She nor Alula is too lost to not be saved Cyrus.? Pulling from the monument Cyrus walks toward the bluff,  ?Have you not been swayed Cyrus T. Cross, do you still wish to die?? Cyrus pauses at the question,  ?No, I will change things, with my own hands.? he states looking to the sea and horizon with confidence renewed,  ?And you, you?re going to help me.? he states turning back to her.  ?Oh, and how is that may I ask, bold one??,  ?I want you to take me to Winterfell.? Xifeng shook her head,  ?With your level of strength, you won?t get those Dwarfs to do anything for you, and even I don?t have that much Beli.? is replied, but Cyrus grinned.

 ?Grandpa told me all about their traditions, you know there is one more, that even I can exploit.? Xifeng nodded,  ?Very well, I shall take you there, do you wish to say goodbye to Alicia?? ~

[Family Ties Pt I End]​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 3, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*
> [Join Your Crew?]​
> [Bliss Island; Prison]
> 
> ...



"Ah man, I really feel like i should remember you." Joseph rubbed his chin as Hikaido pointed the gun at Hunter. "Now now Joseph, there is plenty of time for getting to remember each other." He then turned to look at Hunter. "My assistant will be handling yours." He commented, "And she is very much real." Joseph rubbed his chin again. "Seriously, i should remember you..." He thought back, trying to remember where he saw him from before. "My chest aches when you near me Joseph, the wound you inflicted one me... bearing my ill hatred for you." 

Joseph looked at the Lieutenant, "Yeah... I've inflicted a lot of wounds..." Hikaido nods, "Three years ago." It was then Joseph's eyes shot wide. "Hunter... You need to run." Joseph clenched his fists and before hunter could speak a word. "It will be safe Hunter. You just need to run." Hikaido nodded, "I have no quarrel with you Hunter. My sniper will handle you."  

The two men stepped to the side, allowing Hunter to move. "Till then Joseph, I believe it's time we settled this matter." Joseph nodded, "It'll be a pleasure to take care of the men who gave me this scar." Joseph's hand formed a blade, d."Come on then, Like real men. Sword to Swor" Joseph gripped the blade in his hand. "No, Gun to Sword seems more fair." BLAM! Joseph's shoulder is hit with one of Hikaido's bullets. "I am an armory Hikaido!" 

BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! The shots would ring out over the island... Hikaido Vs Rodgers.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island; Prison] 

Hunter scratched his head, they wanted him to leave and that smile slowly faded. Below that fa?ade of ignorance he saw the peril that Joseph would be in and yet he was willing to risk his life for a man that be barely knew. Pulling his hands behind he back he slouched his shoulders in defeat and like a scalded dog he shuffled away. As he walked pass Lt. Hikadio it dawned on him that he said that his assistant was ?real? and he quickly turns and as his sandals grind on the small stones they were on a single shot rings out. Hunter jumps as the bullet slams into the ground right next to his feet. If he?d taken another step instead of turning to explain that Jordyn wasn?t real he?d been a dead man. Hopping he avoids another round as he dives away behind an outcropping of destroyed wall.   ?Sheesh? he sighs as he hears another round explode off the side of the broken bits of wall.    ?I didn?t even get to explain that Jordyn wasn?t real.? he states rubbing his chin.   ?And now I have to deal with Mr. Trigger happy up there.? he adds with a sigh. 

Pulling his hat off his head he lightly tosses it into the air, as it peaks a shot rings out and the hat flips wildly as the bullet tears through it. After it lands back in Hunter?s lap he picks it up. Two fingers, on the opposite sides of the hat, emerge and wiggle.   ?Jerk, this is my favorite hat.? he cries as tears stream down the sides of his face.   ?-sniff- I guess this means I can?t win him over with my charming disposition. ?sniff-? he lightly cries. It slowly dawns on him that he is pinned down; most moves would likely get him killed. Luckily Hunter was resourceful enough not to get overly discouraged. His dad taught him to be tenacious and his mom, well she taught him that contingency was the name of the game if you cannot see the future. Reaching into his shirt he pulls two halves of a sphere out,   ?I certainly hope you?re in a good mood today.? he states placing to two halves together and twisting. An audible click can be heard as the two pieces interlock, a small button then pushes up from center on the right side.

Pushing it he sets it to his side and watches as it ?transforms? gears whirl and panels shift and soon a little three foot tall robot stands.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



  ?Morning frenzy.? hunter states nervously as the machine stretched. It yawned loudly while a metallic screech can be heard as it scratches its bum.  ?u sny httbso ?y,haa eer it ytriesswsua? he mumbles. Hunter blinks then slaps his hand to his face.   ?She?s not here, and I?ve already told you not to talk about her boobs like that.? Frenzy looks up to Hunter then slaps him,  ?nywrae,he?tyaelwmsmi eyo u trsoot rt lfsasohondee' t oa.o o nuh is replied as the little monster looked at its hand.   ?That wasn?t very nice?? Hunter sniffed as he rubbed his face. Those small blue optics cut back up to hunter and the other hand opened as if he was going to slap again,  ?tytiwbaahirl sug ofy ouo tvyerdc dd n', sat onda w .ahuali?m do? Hunter sways back defensively.   ?I know how many arms you have, I built you? As far as what I want, I need a little help. See there is a sniper that has me pinned down.? Frenzy peeked an eye from one of the corners after hushing Hunter. He spots the tower. The sniper had moved deeper into it learning from his underestimation of Hunter?s crossbow already.

 ?h sesoxlhgraoo,tly gnudbt m' ppib c gee lhioestt ne eniutu.? Hunter shivered?   ?Fine, but it?s your idea. I?m not having any part of that.? Frenzy rubbed its four hands together.  ?ca aatd mseonitirk.? is ordered. Hunter nods,   ?Wait what, if I attempt a distraction, I?ll be shot.? Frenzy?s teeth clicked together, he then grabs a rock and hands it to Hunter while pointing in the opposite direction.   ?OOOHHHH, good idea.? Frenzy shakes his head as he watches Hunter, the man tosses the debris as hard as he could and as a shot echoes Frenzy makes a dash toward the Marine base and tower. The glint of silver moving at high speeds catches the Sniper?s eye and another round fires off. But Frenzy?s movements are erratic and Hunter takes a pot shot as well as he slides up. 

  ?Trick shot!? pulling the trigger on his crossbow he fires a round at the tower. The round explodes on the frame of the upper tower. Steel ball bearings fire in all directions forcing the Sniper to cringe while he tried to avoid getting hit.   ?Flash shot!? Hunter yells having reloaded; the cylindrical shot flies toward the tower but the sniper is back on his game and a round slams into Hunter?s causing it to explode. A brilliant light fills the area from the attached flash bang. ~

[With Jordyn]

The door leading form the office to the inner Marine base slams in and shatters on the wall leaving wide spider cracks to form as the woman steps into the base itself,  ?Today was going so well too.? is grunted as she stormed forward. Behind her the office is completely destroyed as if a hurricane had hit it, bodies lay crumpled on the floor. Those Marines were very much alive. But they?d be walking funny for three or so months. 

?Stand down Jordyn D. Roberts and you will be sentenced with leniency.?Aiyah orders adjusting her stance. Jordyn didn?t even flinch as she allowed one hand to rest on a hip.  ?Leniency with Hikadio means that a pirate will be shot.? is replied as she shifted her weight. ?It still better than other options Ms. Roberts.? is the given response.  ?How about I just break you in two?? is asked. Aiyah pushed her glasses up her nose, ?Resistance has a 14% chance of succeeding, if I have to I will cripple you.? Is stated firmly which causes Jordyn to sneer,  ?I?ll teach you what 14% can do.? Jordyn bellows as she slammed her free hand into the wall. The entire building shakes as the wall rumbles and the other hand digs in as well the wall moans.

Aiyah raises an eyebrow in curiosity, but quickly starts to backpedal as Jordyn rips the entire wall free of its base. The entire building strains as another wall is knocked down as Jordyn lined her ?bullet? up on the Marine. ?Maybe I underestimated?? the woman states as she dodges away from the section of wall that is tossed her way. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers Va Hikaido

"My chest aches Joseph, The wound you gave me burns with fury when you are near me... It angers me... It drives me... It makes me insane!" Joseph stared at him, Joseph's wound ached too, the wound he received freeing his village. Hikaido was one of them, the men that were cruel... Joseph knew better than to think all marines were cruel men, but he knew they existed. Sadly, he knew they took up most of the marines ideology. "My wound burns too. But it doesn't anger me, it drives me forward to a singular goal." He clenched his fists and took a deep breathe. "Now i have to use every skill and every blade in my arsenal to defeat you." 

Joseph raises up his hand as Pistolie pops out of it's special dimension. BLAM! Joseph fires his shot, Hikaido rolls out of the way BLAM! The shot echoes, Joseph leaps to the side and rolls, firing three shots, Hikaido stands up and starts to rush to the side, counting with three shots of his own. The two roll behind debris Hikaido reloads his pistol. Joseph looks down at his gun and spits bullets into the chambers. "Ready." Joseph pulls a second single shot pistol out of his pocket and rolls out of cover. 

Pistolie fires four shots at the debris, as Rodgers rolls. Hikaido waits for the four shots and gets out of cover, as he stands Joseph fires his other pistol into Hikaido's shoulder. Joseph Hit him, but at the cost of getting a bullet to the side. "Guh!" Both men duck for cover again. "COME ON RODGERS! Why aren't you going full out!" Joseph sighed, looking down at his bleeding wound. "Well..." He thought to himself. "I've been in a few fights already today... I've used up a lot of energy and i didn't eat lunch.. I'm down to pistolie and some bullets..." He nodded, knowing the limits of his own pocket dimensions now... Food was needed, but he didn't have the energy to pull out the food from his pockets.

Joseph cringed a bit at the wound, it was bad actually... worse than he would have hoped to get for a simple shoulder shot. Hikaido sat at the other end, gripping his shoulder. "Damn that bastard." He thought to himself, trying to figure out his next move. "If i get him into hand to hand now, he will defeat me." Hikaido looked down at his gun. "Four shots left. Gotta conserve them, can't roll anymore, neither can he." He nodded, It was going to come down to a cover battle or at the very least, running without any hope of dodging. 

Hikaido knew the risks of the battle now. It was the risk every fight with a gun involved, once the first serious wound is delivered, there is no turning back. Joseph sighed, He would have to make a run for the kitchen and eat like a mad man. "Alright, Suppressive fire." Joseph took off like a bat out of hell. Firing pistolie directly at the top of Hikaido's cover, spitting bullets back into pistolie when he can to keep the Marine at bay. "Damn that bastard, what is he planning..." Hikaido waiting for the shots to fade and as he was about to stand, more bullets bouncing over his head. "Damn it." He was pinned down and he knew it. "What is he doing!?" Then, the bullets stopped. 

Joseph had made it into the marine base, he needed to get to the kitchen, ignoring the wound to his side as his blood dripped to the ground. Hikaido stood up and looked around, Joseph was gone but a trail of blood told him where to go. "That bastard!" Hikaido leaped over his cover, forgetting the wound in his shoulder. "NNgh... Damn it." He kept running, following the trail of blood to Joseph.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Reverse Mountain*​
*Help Mah Grandbaby!*​
Granny Apple told her tale of woe. So many murdered pirates. Her kidnapped grand daughter having awful things done to her. She ended up glaring at Zy when she showed her daughter's photo only for him to suggest she was the one doing the awful things. The began bickering from there until Havok interrupted them, "Stop it! This isn't going to save anyone! Didn't you hear, Zy...? A lady is in trouble. We MUST her!"

Digging in his ear Zy muttered, "Yeah, yeah. Anything for a pair of tits, right? She's hot an' all, but cool off McLovin'. We need to figure out how we're gonna do it." Zy paces, and plans. Paces, and plans. He needed a good strategy...

"What're you planning for!? He's threatening Sam and Kai!  Go kick some ass like you always do!" Manni snapped.

"Well, it's usually back and forth... sometimes with Zy being the one getting his ass kicked." Bazoo pointed out while smoking a stick of some of the good stuff lightly dipped in honey.

"Can you really help my daughter..? A flat chested girl, a weird gem-girl, a high bear, a moody little girl, a slut from arabasta, and some nerdy brat?" Head bobbing side to side, she faced Havok with a smile, "Well, not you. You actually look reliable."

"Don't you know who the hell I am?!" Zy snapped at Winny, a thumb poking his chest. Glaring at the old woman he threw his head back and shouted, "The rising star of East Blue! The man leading the crew that will pierce the heavens! Zidane K. Roberts!"

Manni irritably bonked the back of his head. "Stop it, it's even more annoying when you do it." Bazoo chuckled in the background, wagging his head as his long nails scratched at his furry head.

"You're free to ride me, Miss Noire." Havok offered as he slipped onto his hands and knees. Manni kicked him in his balls instead, and huffed.

"What do you think?" Zy asked before elbowing the recently quiet Alex. The princess gasped, and looked side to side nervously with the attention being on her. She was still highly upset at seeing Zy with so many lady friends... "Oh, you know, whatever..."

"Let's roll," Zy ordered before walking forward with his hands in his pockets. "Manni, Bazoo, you both stay here and help Dewitt with the repairs.

"Hey, wait up!" Alex shouted as they walked off while she was busy daydreaming of the pirate sweeping her off of her feet.

They traveled as a group, their conversation mostly quiet with some words being tossed back and forth. Alex, Sasha, and Havok were some of the quieter members of the crew, which left little space for any extremely outrageous antics. It was... well, a little boring to be honest. Zy ignored that though and faced the sky as he walked, arms behind his head.

"Are we going to Arabasta after this?" Alexia suddenly blurted.

"Fine, fine. We'll head in that direction next unless I get word of the location of Kane, Cyrus, or Rebecca." Zy offered with a shrug.

"Um, guys...? Do you hear that rumbling sound?" Havok asked while taking a cautious step backwards.

"Hmmm..." Zy's eyes squinted, and then widened. There had to at least be a thousand animals racing towards them! Some were tiny, some regular sized, and others massive. "THE FUCK?!"

"Fishman Karate! Whirling Harpoon!" Havok yelled while swinging his harpoon in a swift sweeping motion. Water and wind slammed into some of the medium sized and small fry, sending them flying back.

Alexia grit her teeth. She wouldn't allow herself to seem like some weakling that Zy could ignore any longer. Their recent trip allowed her to obtain something that she could fight back with as well... The girl thrust a palm forward and utilized a flame dial to burn several approaching animals.

Zy pulled his hands back, which began glowing and forming a blue sphere as he said, "Bimu... Bimu..." Thrusting his arms out, Zy blasted himself back as while screaming, "HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Rows of the giant flying creatures were mowed down by his beams which sent smoke rising from their slightly roasted bodies.

Zy, Sasha, Alexia, and Havok continued forward, beating any creature that got in their path. Zy with beams, Sasha with slashes, Alexia with dials, and Havok with brute strength and fishmen karate.

Eventually they neared a large rock formation in the distance that was presumably the PuppetMaster's lookout. Pausing there, Zy stared in the distance. Someone was dangling as if he was about to be massacred. When the pirate started making his way forward Red slammed his back roughly to the rocks, glaring down at the wide eyed pirate.

"You can't go up there! He'll kill you!" Red cried, before clutching Zy's shirt and shaking him dramatically, his hand bashing the ground each time. "He, will, kill, you."

"Unhand me, bitch!" Zy shouted, backhanding her.

".....Zy, I, you..." Havok's tears welled and soon overflowed. "YOU BIG MEANIE!"

"...that was a little far, Zy." Alexia huffed, a hand on her hip.

"Oh and her banging my head against the ground like a drum wasn't too far? Fuck that," Zy muttered while dusting his coat off. Standing he tucked his hands on his hips in glared in the direction of the man.

"It's okay," Red spoke up for him, licking the blood away. "I like a man that knows how to be rough." Shaking it off, the busty woman squeezed his arm and said, "I need your help... that's my brother up there. Won't you rescue him?"

Zy shrugged, and trotted forward. "Eh, whatever. Gonna kick his ass anyway. Havok, Sasha, you're with me. Alex, protect the slut."

"SHE'S NOT A SLUT!" Alexia shouted at his back.

"No, he's right. I'm a slut." Red clarified with a friendly smile and a nod.

"..." Alexia just sighed, and facepalmed.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 5, 2013)

*Reverse Mountain*

Sasha slashed at whatever animal came charging towards her, be it bears, monkey or even frogs. "I'll help!" Havok jumped into the fray, only to be knocked aside by an angry black bear. "You idiot! I can handle this, take care of yourself!"

As the waves of beasts dwindled down, the group started to move on until they reached an outpost of sorts. Sasha and the rest of the group then watched as Zy was beaten senseless by a busty woman in a scarlet dress. Zy backhanded the woman, and knocked her to the ground. "Whoah, whoah!" Sasha walked over and helped the woman back to her feet. Havok and Alex berated Zy, who simply brushed off their words. 

To everyone's surprise, the woman didn't seem to care. She pointed out her brother to Zy, who still seemed disinterested with the whole thing. "So, you're that old lady's granddaughter?"

"I am." She said with a smile.

"Eh, whatever. Gonna kick his ass anyway. Havok, Sasha, you're with me. Alex, protect the slut." Sasha followed Zy, dragging along Havok, who couldn't stop staring at the woman.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Deacon Island, Grand Line]​*​
[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]​
[Rumble Island]

It had been almost twenty four hours since Zidane had left ahead of the to be Unnamed Crew. Sam sits up in bed at her Aunt’s Camp. Manni was gone and she was left alone with a new change of clothes. She looked at them, then to her own torn and destroyed clothing,  “You look to be about my size when I was your age, so those should fit rather well.” looking to the door Sam spots her aunt.  “Well, aren’t you going to thank me?” is asked Sam grinned,  “We’re not a thanking kind of family.” the older lady mirrored the grin.  “Nor the hugging type” the two women silently agreed, and with a curt nod the older Sam turned and walked back out into the bulk of the base. Standing Sam pulls her ripped T-shirt and shorts off, slipping her aunt’s old guard suit on she finds it just a little snug. But it fit pretty well. Sitting she pulls her boots on and straps her other accessories into place. 

​
 “Well, if I didn’t know any better, I’d wager that Sam just walked straight out of the past.” Sinbad chuckles as Sam makes her way into the planning den. Her Aunt pulls her head from the maps she was looking at,  “It looks a bit small, you defiantly have more muscle mass then I did back then.” she comments before turning back to her charts.  “So, have you given any thought to what you are going to be doing from here?” is asked as she studied her next target,  “Head to Arabasta, meet up with Jasmine and Seth to see if I can’t get an audience with Bart.” is the reply. Only when Bart’s name is mentioned does the older woman put the pen down.  “Bart isn’t anyone to trifle with, especially by some up and coming rookie. He knows about Hector, okay. What you need to do is carve your own path Sam.” the woman states as she pulled herself form the table. 

 “In both you and Drake I see the future. Out of all the rookies that have made a name this generation only you two have similar goals to that of the late Pirate King. I should know, I kicked his ass once or twice.” Sam looked at her Aunt, as if to ask where she was going with this. The older lady grinned as she walked up to her, placing a hand on her shoulder she begins to speak ~ 

[At the Pirate Camp] 

* “Welcome back.”* Sparkplug states before looking back down to his paper. He then pulls his attention back to Sam and Sam? * “For the, I didn’t know you lot were here.”*,  “Don’t be taking that tone with me foo, we’ve worked on your ships. You just too dense to realize.” Sindbad huffs before getting elbowed in the side. Sam looked over the people they had gathered.  “Looks like you bunch have already been lectured. So this won’t be long. Over twenty years ago Kaiser D. Winter helped to establish a crew that then went unnamed because one couldn’t be decided on, three minds couldn’t agree. So they traveled the seas with a forming thought. That the World Government was too corrupt, that a new balance had to be struck.” Sam’s eyes followed the gazes she received as she spoke,  “To that extent he and his crew hit lows and rode on highs. But though all that time their ideals steamed ahead and they dared to believe they could topple this regime.

Working hand in hand with this corruption all my life, I was once blinded. But now I see what he saw back then and we have inherited that will. It didn’t die in Lougetown with the man. No, he gave it to us. This generation of Pirates and ideals unlike man cannot be so easily destroyed and that is what the Unnamed Crew was, and shall be again. I ask you all, and you too Kaiser, and to all that have bled at the hands of corruption to join under one banner and show these hypocritical pigs that they cannot step on the freedoms of any race.” as Sam finished Sparkplug stands, shoving a fist in the air he declares, * “To the Unnamed, not a crew. But an ideal!”* ,  “One that will change the world.” ~

[Aboard the Palamecia]

Sam sat in her room; in her hand was the small dial that Zidane had left her. A static sound can be heard as the dial shut off. Her fingers fidgeted as tears started to roll down her cheeks. For the first time ever she was forced to confront her own feelings, ones she was uncomfortable with. She didn’t know what to think, or how to act. If she should be happy, sad or angry as she was for the first time truly at a loss. Standing she walked over to her bed and sat allowing one hand to slip under the pillow. There she felt it. A small piece of jewelry, pulling it out it looked rather plain but held age. It was a cherished and loved item. One that meant something to the people that held it and from it she felt the love that radiated off it. Bowing she held it to her chest, how. Just how could she accept something of such personal value to Zy. 

 “Jerk”

Opening the clasp she slipped it around her neck, it felt good wearing one again she thinks as she tucks it beneath her turtle neck . ~~  

[Grand Line]

Taking the lead at Reverse Mountain, Sam leads the two ship of Pirates into the dangerous waters of the Grand Line. Unlike the Blues, in the Grand Line navigation was a little different. Each Island has its own unique magnetic marker. And only a Long Pose can safely navigate these treacherous waters. With Sparkplug closely following behind the Palamecia they travel to the closest beacon to catch Sam’s Pose. As they travel they encounter their first Grand Line phenomenon, the seasonal veil. Each island fell into one of four categories, spare a rare disastrous few, and that was of a season. As they approached the island they had locked onto the winds grew dry and the temperature started to slowly rise, they were in the veil of a Summer Isle. 

_ “Sparkplug, the island is in view. Be wary.”_ 

Sam’s voice cut in over the twin radio system that the ex-Templar had installed on each ship. Sparky pulls the mic to his mouth, * “Gotcha Sam.”* is replied as they rolled through the smooth seas. In the distance, Deacon Island can be seen and since the sea was a sheet of glass, they could probably see the two ships as well. Still, they had to make port if their pose’s was to store the Magnetic Field so they could be on their way. Making port they are greeted by a crowd of people and a regal looking man with an eye patch

 ‘Welcome to the fabulous Deacon Island!​
Is all shouted at once, the regal looking man gave a warm, almost fatherly smile,  “Welcome, my name is J.J. Wesser, but most merely call me Mayor.” he states with scratching his chin. Both Sam and Kai from their ships both gave the man and crowd weary looks,  “Aw, you don’t have to be that untrusting, well maybe you do. This is a Pirate port after all.” he states tugging at his ear.  “Pirate Port?” Sam asks, she’d heard of them in the past, but they were few and far between.  “Yeah, when the revolution started the Marines pulled their influence from select islands, later some went back to their protection while a few decided to pay the Government to look the other way, this is one of those islands.” is replied Sam casts her gaze to Kai and nodded, that from her knowledge was how a Pirate Port came to be.  “How long does it take for a Pose to reset?”,  “Twenty-eight hours, so why don’t you all come down and have some fun? We’re about to have out annual Buyoff Festival, to commemorate telling the Government to shove it.” ~~~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Reverse Mountain*​
*His name is Havok Von Daniel!​*
"I'm not what you'd call a weakling. I'm what you'd call a man. You know there's something wrong when a pretty little white girl runs into a black man's arms," Havok suddenly blurted. 

Red just stared at him, blinking at the man's idiocy. She then covered her mouth with a hand and laughed freely. What a strange little group.

Alex sighed, and sat beside Red. "I'm stuck on the sidelines again. This sucks." The young princess stood and walked back and forth, pacing and whining, speaking about how terrible Zy was for not noticing her and her amazing dials. She had paid a lot for them, after all. She wanted to impress him and he didn't even offer a single kind word! Were all men like that?!

"Take me with you!" Red screamed as she ran after the trio approaching doom itself. Alex grabbed the woman glittery red dress and sat her down to continue whining and chatting her ear off. Red sat with a traumatized expression setting in. This was going to be a looong day...

While nearing PuppetMaster a sharkwoman stepped in his way blocking Havok off. "Going somewhere?"

"Yeah, I'm going to rescue this old lady's son... and save the day... because that's what a real man should do!" Havok boasted while his thumb poked his chest.

Sasha went to intervene, but Zy stopped her with a hand and shook his head. They'd need to conserve their strength with the crew numbers so low. Zy sat and crossed his legs, suddenly wishing he had some popcorn.

"We're kin, sort of... I'm half fish-man too. Well, half... or a quarter... I don't really know to be honest," Havok explained with an expression indicating that he was lost in thought. He then looked up and smiled, "We don't have to fight, do we? I'd rather not fight a lady..."

"Of course not," Shakky replied while stretching, her chest thrust in Havok's direction. When the bumbling and blushing pirate went to put his weapon away Shakky disappeared and reappeared gliding by him, a fierce bite taken out of his side.

"G-gnh..!!" Havok grunted in a combination of pain and shock before collapsing to a single knee. Before he could retaliate her foot struck the side of the kneeling pirate's head, a damaging blow sending him skipping across the mountain like a rock tossed across the surface of a lake until he crashed violently into a boulder, neck nearly breaking.

"..." Zy didn't budge, but tapped his fingertips with barely restrained concern. Had he put the fool in a match that was over his head? He was beginning to hope he didn't regret his decision. No, Havok had to endure. They all spent a bit of time training on Rumble Island, including him... _Get up, stupid._

"..." Shakky glanced in his direction when Havok jumped, landing hard on his feet in a crouched position. Havok had a hand to his side, which was slowly regenerating as a bubble of water surrounded it.

"What are you doing..? I've never seen a style of fishman karate like that?" Shakky asked with narrowed eyes.

"My teacher was a monk," Havok explained as the bitten off chunk of his midsection slowly finished being repaired. Havok then lifted his hands and exhaled, lowering himself into a fighting stance. "I won't be using my harpoon for battle anymore. It's disrespectful to my craft, and more importantly... if I end up fighting another fishman using it, it's disrespectful to our race."

"Heh, well unfortunately for you... I still have weapons." Shakky swept her arms out, and watery blades snapped out which hardened to solid ice. She grinned at Havok's stunned expression and said, "What? Did you think you were the only one capable of advanced fishman combat? My style is particularly useful for assassinations."

"I don't like fighting women, and I used to hate all bandits and pirates..." Havok gently said as Shakky ran at him.

"THEN JUST STAND THERE AND DIE!" Shakky shouted while lunging into a vanishing double slash.

"...but I can't allow myself to watch this crew, my home, suffer any longer!" Havok blurted as the boxing fishman bobbed and weaved through the slashes before clocking Shakky with a bone-crushing uppercut to the jaw that sent her whirling away.

"Stupid halfbreed..!" Shakky snapped as she ended her flight from the jaw rattling blow's assist to crash into a crouched position. She then darted forward, moving side to side initially, before disappearing completely on Havok. Her icy slashes cut into the fishman brutally, blood splatting onto the rocks in long ropey streaks.

"I'm a fishman!" Havok thunderously roared, his arms locking in place as the boxer leaned forward to dodge an attempt to pierce him through the side. Locking his arms onto the sword, the ice was ridiculously solid, but a combination of his water control and super strength allowed him to snap her blade... shattering it into countless icy shards.

"Useless!" Shakky snapped as a new blade pushed at Havok's back which became ice mid-stab.

"Grrr..." Havok's body tightened, muscles flexing until the blade failed to impact his already super durable body.

"Tekkai, eh..? Thatta boy, fishy." Zy quietly rooted for his crew mate.

"Don't underestimate me!" Havok roared as he barfed a mouthful of water out before unleashing an overwhelming combination of giant watery punches that worked along with his fists to throw out dozens of blows at once.

"You...!" Shakky started while losing consciousness. She extended a fist and all of the water-fists became enormous icy blades that she made a crushing motion with her hand with. "DIE!"

Havok's eyes widened, and blood spurted from all over. His body were nearly chopped to pieces in the process as the the fisherman teetered back. In mid-fall Havok spit, and the bullet struck Shakky's forehead with explosive force and sent her spiraling backwards. Havok hit the ground hard, and failed to move... but the water rushing back and forth through him showed his determination. He was barely hanging on, and healing himself in the process.

"Nice job, mate. Sasha would you mind escorting the half dead fish back to the ship to rest? I'll take care of the rest," Zy offered.

Zy didn't have time for this, sadly, for something moving at alarming speeds struck the pirate faster than even he could react... and sent him flying. Something that sounded more like a machine than a man sped off after him. Before Sasha could decide whether she'd help Zy or Havok a stomp that made a deep split in the mountain narrowly missed Sasha.

"You made a mistake in coming here," Kiki spoke with her ridiculously large posterior rocking from side to side. "I'm going to enjoy killing you, bitch." All she needed was of course two blows...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Reverse Mountain*​

*Strength in Numbers, Zy must Die​*










​

"Bimu Bimu... WALL!" Zy shouted as a solid beam wall appeared that his enemy smashed through with ease. "The fuck...?" Zy narrowly dodged a wild combination of blows before a kick that nearly broke his hip sent him smacking off of the ground. 

"Zidane Roberts, I presume? Your interference cost my dearly, and so... _Today is the day you die_." The robotic voice 'warned' Zy. Several Gatling guns, missiles, and other bizarre weapons that Zy didn't recognize appeared on the machine.


*Spoiler*: __ 





War Master



Zy's fists smacked against his chest with a blue glow seeming to flood into him as Zy's back pumped out. Rising fully upright, Zy's now glowing eyes focused on War Master, also known as War Machine, and he slid into a fighting stance. "Greater men have tried, asshole." 

Rapid fire was avoided by Zy, who disappeared in the blink of an eye. The pirate attacked War Master from above, but the robot blocked it as if he saw it coming already. Zy had to wonder if this damned thing was psychic or something...?

Before Zy could focus on that SoulMaster struck Zy from the side, traveling mostly unseen to do so. Zy flew back and then flickered out of sight before a gigantic crocodile could bite into him.



*Spoiler*: __ 





SoulMaster








*Spoiler*: __ 






Beast Master


​"Shit.." Zy whispered while skidding on a foot. Three opponents? His power up quickly left him when Zy felt a dome surround him. He was being drained again! His mind went back to Savannah, and Zy took off with an abrupt sprint only to feel one of those missiles explode against his chest.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Drain Master




Seeing stars now Zy tumbled with a damaged and smoking chest, coughing harshly. A cheetah slashed Zy's face while he was down, smacking him off the rocks right in time for bullets to rock the pirate repeatedly in mid-bounce. 
_
Who...what...pain...fuck...​_
Zy was left reeling from their superb coordination and rapid attacks. The numbers game was wearing on him already. 

"Bimu Bimu no... FLASH!" Zy shouted, momentarily blinding the opposition before he ran for it. WarMaster, who wasn't bothered by such antics due to his DF, pursued Zy and the others did as well, continuing their assault on him without missing a beat. Their brutal barrage left a heavily bleeding Zy splashing roughly into the rapids of Reverse Mountain.

"Zy..." Manni gently asked, a palm softly patting his cheek after she rescued the badly bleeding shot up captain. Shit... shit... who could've done a number like this on Zy...? I've never seen him lose... so fast... not even against Titan...


*Spoiler*: __ 





ControlMaster



"Not dead yet?" ControlMaster asked as a bubble of water drifted up with Zy in it, which left him unable to escape and incapacitated by being fully sealed in water. He WarMaster began shooting Zy from the ground, bullet after bullet jerking the imprisoned pirate about.

"Stop it!" Manni furiously shrieked before firing spherical blasts at them. 

DrainMaster's dome took the attacks in, and the now quicker tool disappeared and kicked Manni's jaw hard enough to nearly dislocate it as the girl swatted the rocks roughly and tumbled uselessly into the distance.

"Shit... this guy is way out of our league..." Bazoo whispered while panting in fear. Where in the fuck was Cyrus when you needed him? Bazoo tried to creep away only to wheel around and face LifeMaster. It looked like some innocent girl. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





LifeMaster



Bazoo attempted to cut her with his claws only to blink as it failed to damage the girl. Bazoo roared and put all of his might in his second paw-strike, but this time the girl blocked like an expert fighter. Bazoo figured he'd plow through it but an unseen barrier sent him flying with the bones in his arm completely shattered. Bazoo passed out before he even hit the ground, and DrainMaster headed off to tackle Dewitt and the ship next.


Do flew at rapid speeds, splashing through Zy's watery imprisonment and rescuing the pirate captain before taking to the skies. WarMaster and ControlMaster immediately followed the fleeing bird.

_Zy! Zy we're all going to die! This guy is too powerful! Come on, Zy! 

Wake up!!!!​_


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Three Point Island]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. II Mournblade]​
[Three Point Island]

 ?So, are you really going to do this?? Alicia asks, and Cyrus nods.  ?Yes, I for me to protect those close to me, especially Rebecca. I need what only can be achieved there.?[/color is replied. Alicia agrees, though sadness can be seen in her eyes. Stepping forward she gives the Hare-man a tight hug,  ?Once you get back with her, don?t you ever hurt her. I swear, I?ll know.? she firmly states as she releases her hold.  ?Are we ready, Cyrus?? Xifeng asks holding a hand out.  ?So, how is this going to work?? he asks walking up to her,  ?By breaking the laws of man and beast.? she replies. A card forms in her hand. The depiction of a globe can be seen, even as a mere card, the power it embodied made the image visually rotate in place.  ?Grab ahold Cyrus and state the place you wish to be.? Xifeng commands. He glances one last time at Alicia then grabs the edge of the card. 

 ?Winterfell?​
[Winterfell]

 ?So, how long is this going to take?? Cyrus asks looking from the card to Xifeng. The woman shakes her head,  ?Just take a look around Cyrus.? she states as the card fades into the ?ther. Cyrus looked at her then lightly shivered. Looking around he realizes he was no longer in Kansas Three Point.  ?When??,  ?As soon as you spoke it.? Xifeng replied as she coated her body in CoA Haki to defend herself against the cold. 

Winterfell was almost a desolate wasteland. Snow constantly drifted in the air and aside from the trees that dotted the landscape there was nothing. Just frozen wilderness and in the distance was Mount Silverthorne, one of the few active ice volcanos in the entire world. But even amongst rare volcanos, Silverthorne was even rarer as it had active cold fire.  ?That is where I need to go.? Cyrus states pointing in the distance,  ?But first I need to find Winterhold.? is added as he cupped his arms closer to his body. Even with his fur, this bone chilling cold was almost unbearable.  ?Yer standing on it outsider.? a low gruff voice booms. Turning Xifeng and Cyrus are confronted with a solid slab of stone of a man. A large hammer was slung over his shoulder and ice and snow clung to his thick beard while it slid off his bald head.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Gorbash, Dwarf Watcher



 ?You best be talkin? or I?ll be bashing.? he threatened as his fingers lowly tapped around the stalk of his mighty weapon,  ?Gorbash, it?s been years. I see you haven?t gotten a day older.? Xifeng states stepping from behind Cyrus,  ?Well tickle my beard, if it isn?t Xifeng the red. I see you still like to show your tits off. Aren?t you over forty now?? Xifeng? face turned red and she slapped him across the top his head,  ?I see you?re still as rude as ever.? is snorted as she folded her arms over her chest.  ?And you?re still as feisty, you should have taken me up on my marriage proposal.? he laughs as he stroked his beard.  ?umm.. Cold?? Cyrus states starting to shiver,  ?Oh yeah, you? Who?s the beanpole?? Borbash asks pointing around Xifeng.  ?Cyrus T. Cross. Last of his linage.?,  ?Cross you say?! Haven?t seen a Cross in a dragon?s age, well come before he becomes a rabbit Popsicle.? he states.

Slamming his foot off the ground several times triggers a large hatch to start to open. Snow shifts and gears groan as the portal makes itself shown to the depth of Winterfell,  ?Well, welp. What ya waitin? for, me to hold your hand?? is growled as he trudged toward the entrance,  ?These people take pride in their heritage; don?t be too timid around them. As to them there is a fine line between respect and being ? cowardly.? Cyrus nods as he follows the woman in. 

[Winterhold] 

The rise in temperature was noticeable as soon as the door slammed back down onto the tundra,  ?Amazing? Cyrus states as he starts to feel better,  ?Aye, this was built by the first fathers of the Dwaven people.? Gorbash states as he trudged along. The cavern they walked though got more and more expansive as they walked until it opened into the spectacle that was Winterhold. A massive underground dwelling with ceiling that seemed impossible for the distance they seemed to travel underground.  ?How, how is this?,  ?Possible outlander?? Gorbash slammed his hand off his chest.  ?Chieftain Ommadon!? he declares as he offered his hammer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chieftain Ommadon



The man patted at his beard, then placed a hand on the weapon,  ?Welcome, welcome  and may I add.? he states looking to Xifeng,  ?I didn?t think to expect the Crimson Doctor to make an appearance.?,  ?Whose the whelp Gorbash?? a gruff angry voice bites.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Smrgol, Master Dwarvin Smith



Xifeng stepped in but Cyrus cut her off. Placing a hand on his chest he speaks,  ?Cyrus T. Cross, of the clan Cross.? he states firmly,  ?The outlander is ballsy? I like that.? Smrgol states with a wicked grin.  ?Yes, and respectful, let?s hope you stay that way. So Cross of the clan Cross, what is it you want with the denizens of Winterhold?? is asked.  ?Two things sir, some Frost Obsidian and secondly to make use of the forge at Mount Silverthorne.? ~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 6, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Previously]

[En route to GL]

[Kai]

The budding pirate fleet was on it's way towards the Grand Line, Sam ahead on her ship as she led the way. Kai was back on his ship, that gotten awfully crowded by now and had a great deal on his mind. So many things to take care off. The ship for example, it was upgraded to survives the violent waters of the GL. Kai was having trouble with naming the ship though, and it was missing a few key things. Once they reached a big port, he could get his hands on a few things he needed for a personal touch. First on that list though was a figurehead though. A carving of some pretty little thing, preferably stacked, should be on the ship of the future pirate king.

When it came to the crew itself though, he needed to do a lot of organizing. Obviously he needed to process the men he had on board, learn what their skills are, how he could put them to use and he was planning on setting something up that he could train them. The idea of a pirate fleet capable of using Rokushiki was very appealing. As far as he could tell, he had a bunch of NPC level dudes on his half of this new UC though. Guys like Krunk, and that ugly ass chick (Okama) Diega who was a skilled tailor and had made a boat load of new clothes for Kai from the hides they picked up on Rumble. (He)she took an awful lot of time taking his inseam though.

He didn't have a lot of guys he could see becoming division commanders in the future, as he assembled his inner circle. It was really just Hiro on this ship, and Sam would be his bedwarmer/vice-captain taking care of his vacation boat. That filled some basic needs, but for the long run he was going to need to fill some key positions and one thing he was going to need as soon as possible. An egghead that would help him with all the logistics and data processing of managing and developing this lil' pirate army he was growing. He wasn't sure what kind of position that would fall under, a Mate? Scholar? Something along those lines, but he knew himself well enough. 

He was handsome, charming, everyone liked him, the works. If he was an RP character his personality section would read like an Erio or AS profile. Him having flaws was as unlikely as any female being able to resist him but even he was honest enough to admit that his strong suit wasn't dealing with logistics and paperwork. Hence the need for an egghead. He was more of a man of actions and he could rely on experience, over the years he had been given the chance to learn a great deal by watching other leaders from closeby. 

As much as he hated it back home, they knew how to run an efficient operation back there. Same went for the agents back at Agoge, then obviously there was Drake. By then he was long retired but he shared a lot of his wisdom as he Kai was tought all about the history and life of pirates. He was confident he could put that experience to good use, but he was going to need council. Filling that position was on top of his list.

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]

[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]

"Fuck yeah!" Kai liked the sound of this, sure he had a lot of business to take care of but all that brain muscle flexing he had been doing in his captain's cabin had made him hungry, thirsty and he could use some unwinding. He gladly accepted the offer and let himself get dragged into the celebration as he, Sam and a select few others were whisked off. They had arranged it so that the ships would remain staffed, to be guarded and for supplies and materials be acquired so that their ships could be further costumized and restocked for the next leg of the journey.

They had no idea that in there was being conspired against them and that a grade A distraction was being cooked up, and what a distraction it would be. Food and drinks were pushed into their hands as they were led to a surprise. A respectable bar, The Davy Jones, was completely at their service and Kai and Sam, together with their inner circle were the stars of the evening. They were pulled on to a stage, pushed down on the chairs placed there.  Before they got a chance to ask what was going on, the part music and lights went on. 

"Ladies and Gentleman, Scallywags and wenches, in honor of our esteemed guests allow me to introduce you...."

On cue, from behind the red curtain, a dozen or so drop dead gorgeous females came on stage. Dressed in wide range of very different, but equally scantily, costumes. 

"The ladies of The Sparkling Sisters Stripclub!" He rattled of list of colorful names, "Z"s and "X"s were plentiful, with the names "Tigerbooty." and "Tipdrill." standing out the most.

If any of our heroes had been a bit hesitant to enjoy themselves before, these ladies quickly disarmed their defenses. 

"Where is all this clapping coming from, I don't see them using their hands?" Kai yelled out, this was so confusing!? He was having a blast though. Sam pointed a little further south of one particular stripper to give Kai the answer and somehow Kai's smile and eyes got even bigger when it dawned on him.

"More strippers!" He yelled out. "More shots and chickenwings!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island; Prison] 

Hunter dives back down behind his cover as another shot rings out. In the tower the Marine sniper rubs his eyes furiously after taking the shot. He grumbles, the brightness of the flash bang attached to the bolt through his high powered scoped almost blinded him. ?I?ll?? he halts his rant as he hears what may be someone climbing his tower. ?There is no way? he chokes out while his head turns to the trap door that leads into the tower. Placing his rifle against a wall he pulls his pistol and slowly makes his way to it. Slowly stooping to a kneel he reaches down and pulls the door open as quickly as he could and the barrel of his pistol lines up with the ladder. But to his surprise no one was there.  ?oluiryog rf !te? the sniper turns to see a small robotic man holding his weapon. Its jaws clack about until a little smile can almost be made out.

The Marine makes a dive, but Frenzy with a chortle of laughter leaps backwards out the window,  ?Net Shot!? is yelled from below as the Marine hit the seal in his vain attempt to grab the mechanical thief. In mid-air Frenzy rolls his body avoiding the shot fired by his creator. ?Shit!? is exclaimed as the Marine sees the net opening. Diving to the side he falls out the window avoiding being captured, but now he was falling three stories to the ground below,  ?Net Shot.? Hunter calmly states as he lead the Marine as he fell. Just before the Marine could smash down the net catches him and pins him to the side of the tower,  ?a mohauyd ogowia phlsll.htdv s u loteeo.? Frenzy states after Hunter stops to his left,  ?If I did that, I?d be no better than the Lt.? is stated before he walked up to the sniper as he struggled to free himself, ?Why did you save me?? he asks.

 ?Is it wrong to save one?s fellow man?? is the reply given. ?You?re a Criminal.?,  ?No I?m an inventor.? is defended as Hunter took exception to be calling something he didn?t see himself as. Suddenly a ripping sound can be heard as the Marine was able to pull his large knife and cut himself free. ?Joseph Rogers is a known Pirate, and _you_ helped him escape. You are just a guilty as he is.? The Marine states firmly pointing the knife at Hunter. Hunter?s eyes narrow on the blade while he shouldered his crossbow,  ?I may be a little off from what I?m told, but really? Bringing a knife to a bow fight?? Hunter asks as he fidgeted with the weapon in his hand. ?If you were a real man, you?d put the gun down.? The Marine replies regretting the fact that he dropped his pistol as he fell.  ?My daddy raised a real man.? Hunter stated thinking back on his dad and the sheer tenacity the fellow has. The Marine grinned, was Hunter going to fight on his terms?  ?But my mother taught me to be shrewd when I fought.? Hunter stated leveling the Crossbow on the guard whose grin quickly faded. 

 ?But, beating a man like this isn?t something I?d be proud of and though she may be imaginary. Jordyn wouldn?t let me live it down either.? he states as he pressed a button causing the weapon two retract back to the small bar that it was originally. Reaching behind his back, after sliding the bar back into his hat, Hunter pulls a set of tonfas.  ?These are my Heaven Piercer?s.? Hunter explains as he pulls to the side with each thumb on the tip of the handles. The action causes a set of drills to appear. One on each weapon as well as a button to slide into place,  ?Well, let?s fire these bad boys up.? he states pressing the buttons. The drills open and start to spin, but just as it looked as if the invention was going to work properly a stream of water fires out of each and the drills fall off after sputtering wildly.  ?That wasn?t supposed to happen?? he states looking down to his now drill-less weapons. 

The Marine, catching Hunter?s distraction, makes his move. He is much quicker than Hunter anticipated and that large hunting knife comes across his arm, leaving a sizeable gash.  ?Crap!? Hunter exclaims as he rolled to the side. ?What?s wrong, did you just realize you were in over your head?? is asked. Hunter shakes his head,  ?No, Jordyn is going to kill me. She doesn?t like me having scars?? 

[With Jordyn]

 ?Bullet Blow!? is hollered as she came down atop the female Marine. The woman grunts as she rolled out of the way allowing Jordyn?s fist to slam into the solid stone floor of the prison which shakes and splits open from the impact as several shot gun blasts can be heard. This is but a minor setback however as Jordyn is quickly exploding though the dust at her. Aiyah reacts, but is too slow on the uptake to avoid the haymaker that Jordyn fires with her off hand. The steel of her knuckles meet a meek blade and the gauntlet trembles as a flash of light can be seen. The echo of shot gun blasts can again be heard as the gauntlet shatters the sword, the force sending Aiyah plowing into a nearby wall with tremendous force. 

 ?You should have left a woman alone little miss.? Jordyn states bitterly as she walked form a dust cloud. With one arm up she is loading shot gun rounds into the gauntlet.  ?I don?t want to kill you lady.? she states as she placed a hand on a hip.  ?But if I have to I will. Or you can stop now and walk away.? is added. Aiyah pulled her head up, then started to stand while she still held the broken sword in her hand, ?If I do that, I?ll be killed. Lt. Hikadio doesn?t overlook failure.? Is the given reply as he lunged forward at the Roberts. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 7, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Winterfell]​*​
[Family Ties Pt. II Mournblade]​
[Winterhold]

 ?Is that so, well Cross of the Clan Cross.? Chieftain Ommadon states while stroking his beard. A long pause follows as he looked Cyrus up and down, for a Cross he seemed a bit to disheveled, almost homeless.  ?I heard that the Cross Clan was almost destroyed not too long ago.? he states, making his concerns all that much more obvious. As he allowed that hand to fall from his beard he slams the butt of his large war ax off the floor,  ?Well, tell me boy.? his voice bellows over even the steam driven engines in the back of the city,  ?How do you intend to pay for these things? You don?t look like you can fight your way off a wet paper plate.? he barks holding that large weapon at the Drifter with discontent and a vile scorn that would?ve made even Titan wet his oversized pants.  ?You also don?t look like you can afford my beard clippings much less what you want from us.? is added as the weapon lowers,  ?You plan on making the Crimson Doctor pay?? 

Cyrus frowned at the comments; these Dwarves were just as hard assed as his grandfather had led him to believe.  ?I would ask that you not make a mockery of me your Chieftain, sir. No, I may not be a strong as you or your people. But I would never ask someone else to pay my way.? he states firmly slamming a fist off his chest,  ?Your people has one more custom, that of the forge.? he states with a fiery passion which causes the three Dwarves to take pause. They looked at one another then back to Cyrus, was this runt really suggesting what they thought he was?  ?Payment by Fire hasn?t been issued in a six generations, how is it that you know of our traditions boy?? Smrgol demands slamming his more ornate Ax off the ground, this time the cavern splits at the point of impact. But Cyrus remains resolute,  ?My grandfather taught me of the best black smiths in the known world and of their customs. I?m here to offer payment in your most sacred of traditions.? Cyrus states taking a step forward with bold ambition, Smrgol takes exception and starts to pull his weapon.

 ?Stand down Smrgol.? Ommadon demands holding an arm out to block his enraged brethren off.  ?Forgive him, he is still very young.? is offered in apology.  ?Payment by Fire, boy isn?t something to trifle with if you fail the test, do you realize what will happen?? Gorbash asks, of the three he seemed the most concerned. Maybe it was his love for Xifeng that he was trying to warn the boy now. Cyrus nods,  ?I have no money to offer, not the power to challenge you outright.? is admitted aloud,  ?and though the punishment for failure is slavery to your people it?s a chance I have to take. I have to be stronger to defend those closest to me. I will either prove myself, or be forever in debt to your people.? Cyrus states boldly. The elder strokes his beard while shouldering his great ax,  ?Well if you understand, there is but only one thing left to do.? is stated as he gave a wary look to Xifeng. The doctor winks back though she already knew the outcome. But even so, they had to continue as even fate can change its mind. 

 ?And that is to choose the time allotted and the Dwarf you?ll be going up against.?,  ?If I may Chieftain, there is little need for that, I choose your best Smith, and he can set the time allotted.? Smrgol explodes into a fit of laugher while almost dropping his weapon,  ?Boy, you _DARE_ challenge _ME_ on my terms!?? he bellows with laughter even more while slapping his knee with the hand that didn?t hold his weapon.  ?You can?t be serious.? is added as he dried the tears from his eyes.  ?I assure you Master Smrgol, I haven?t been more serious in my entire life. I?m here to prove myself to you and your people.? is firmly stated. Smrgol sneers at the comment,  ?No outsider, you?re here to embarrass yourself and earn yourself to a lifetime in the obsidian mines.? Smrgol corrects as while turning back to the grandeur of the underground city.  ?I accept boy, and I?ll even allow you to use my finest forge, you might as well see what one looks like before you spend the remainder of your short life in the darkness.? he states trudging off.  ?Ten hours is the target to forge a weapon of your choosing, then the trails boy, the trials of payment.? he states while motioning for Cyrus to follow. 

 ?Do you think that Cyrus can do it?? Gorbash asks Ommadon. The elder Dwarf scratches at that long beard,  ?I?m more worried if Smrgol can do it in ten hours, if the boy is anything like his ancestor? this will be an interesting Payment by Fire.? ~

[Contest] 

The slamming of steel on anvil rings throughout the community. Payment by Fire was sacred, and all other businesses stopped while the contest went on. Dwarves gathered outside each forge as fire was stroked and sparks flew. Each shop was closed off so none could see in, nor the competitors see out. All distractions had to be eliminated allowing the smiths to work at the top of their game as it were. From Smrgol?s camp bright red and orange flames rose flashing his shadow across the drape that separated him from the crowd, with each thunderous blow he forced the steel he was working with to bend to his will. What he was making was secret, but most could guess it?d be an AX of some sort, those were always his favorite. The competitor, however, was a complete mystery. Dwarves looked on as green and blue hued flames licked at the ceiling of Cyrus? shop. His shadow danced across the drape that hides him while less impressive hammer blows rained down. 

Chatter is heard as the two worked, and soon bets and wagers were being taken, this Outlander was by far the underdog in popular vote, in fact only two wagered in his favor. Those two votes of confidence being from Ommadon and Gorbash. They were the oldest of the community, and they both knew Hattanzo and how he worked. With each blow that hammered down the time allotted slowly ticked by and by the time nine hours rolled around most Dwarves were anxious to see the results given by each men. Almost simultaneously both Smrgol and Cyrus pushes their weapon into the large vat of water that sat by their massive forges, they both seemed as if they were closing in on finishing. With the remaining time they had, finishing touches like design would come into play as they would surly make their weapons ornate.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers- 

Food! Food was a gift from the gods at this point, whoever they may be! Joseph munched faster than any man could ever munch, his mouth filled and emptied in seconds. There was no telling when Hikaido would show up, he had to eat fast, super fast.. even if it meant getting a stomach ache! Joseph was sad about not being able to properly enjoy his meal but that was what life was like in a fight! You ate and ate until you were full and you couldn't enjoy it... especially not when you were bleeding pretty bad. As Joseph ate he heard loud steps coming towards him, he ducked down behind the kitchen counter, he was near a stove... "Well this could help..." Joseph opened the stove and blew out the pilot, turning the oven on to full blast. 

"RODGERS! COME OUT!" Hikaido shouts, BLAM! He fires a bullet into one of the tables. "Damn it... well good news is i can still get a bit more to eat." Joseph munched down on some banana's and steaks he had in front of him. "I've got my stamina back... but i can't guarantee the buildings safety." He stood up quickly and pointed his gun at Hikaido. "There you are Joseph!" Hikaido and Joseph fire, both hitting the other. Joseph was hit in the side again, Hikaido hit in the leg. "GUH!" 

"There is no stopping me now Hikaido." Joseph's gun vanished and he held up both his hands. "Give up." Hikaido smirked and raised up his gun. "No way rodgers..." Joseph Nodded. "Cannonball Expel! Double Shot!" BOOM BOOM! Two cannonballs slam into the ground, blowing Hikaido away. Using that time Joseph grabs what he can and eats like mad, rushing out of the kitchen, blood dropping to the ground in giant drops.

There wasn't much left here for Joseph, he had 10 cannonballs in his pocket, and he could wipe out this base with that. Well, that and the gunpowder. Joseph turns back to the kitchen, "Gunbarrel Expel!" A barrel flies from his hand and crashes into the kitchen, spreading gunpowder everywhere near the oven. "Cannonball Expel!" Joseph shouts, rushing down the hallway. BOOOOOOOOOOOOM! The flame explodes outwards, chasing Joseph down the hallway as he consumes his food. 

If Hikaido survived that, he wasn't coming at Joseph anytime soon. Now it was only a matter of trying to catch up with his crew... Well at least his first mate. "Finally, I can get out of here." He smiled, rushing down the hallway. "THERE HE IS!" Marines aimed their guns at Joseph, "Shit..." He sighed... "CANNONBALL EXPEL!" The group of marines explodes outward into the air. "Eight." He sighed, rushing out of the base, "GET THE PIRATE!" "REALLY!?" Joseph groaned, firing another cannonball, "Seven...." He grumbled. "I am going to run out of cannonballs at this rate! Damn it writer, USE THEM SMARTER!"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Reverse Mountain*​
*Army of One​*
Zy's rescue, yet again, by his pet bird was becoming a bit of a habitual thing. Eyes slumped, Zy's drooping body was carried off by the dazzling fast bird that was hunted by PuppetMaster's underlings. On different parts of Reverse Mountain members of the Wrecking Crew were downed... unconscious and/or dying of excessive bleeding.

After Do dropped Zy near Havok the Monk was already placing his hands on Zy to heal him.

"Buy me some time, Dodo!" Havok pleaded as he focused the best he could.

Zy's jaw hung open, the unconscious pirate captain down and out. The six bodies landed around them with loud crashes before slowly rising for the hooded figures to focus on the pirates they surrounded. Dodo winked, and a mighty wing flapped with enough force to send Zy and Havok rocketing to safety. Dodo lowered himself and ruffled his feathers, feathery chest pumped out in a defensive manner. In the blink of an eye lightning fried the bird, courtesy of the glaring War Master. 

_Farewell, Zy..._​
An onslaught of attacks from the mind-controlled Masters thrashed Dodo, beating the bird severely. It fiercely snapped back and forth from a combination of physical, astral, and ranged attacks... staggering in the center of the efficient living tools. Dodo eyes welled from pain as the unfair odds overwhelmed it. The brutal bashing only ended when Dodo's neck was cruelly snapped. The excruciating suffering Dodo was forced to endure was over, but the cost was the bird's life. Falling, crumpling rather, Control Master didn't even have the decency to allow the bird's dead, gruesomely injured body to hit the ground. Blood was everywhere, patches of flesh was missing, and holes were completely blown through Dodo's body.

Control Master opened a hand and flicked his fingers with all of his might. The suspended bird exploded into a shower of beautifully glowing feathers that rained onto damp rocks at the feet of Xerxes' puppets...

"They're coming... Zy, wake up... please...!" Havok dramatically pleaded, his eyes widening as he bashed on Zy's chest a few times when Dodo's killers landed in front of them.

"MURDERERS!" Havok screamed as he lifted his spear, but Drain Master prepared to absorb the fisherman's energy. An unseen fist struck Drain Master's face and sent the puppet rolling thunderously across the rocks, body smacking off of it repeatedly.










​
Zy's coat flap was whipping about in a stormy breeze. Was that coming from the pirate..? Impossible. Zy's fists clenched as his tattered coat snapped in howling gusts, rain splashing onto the poised combatants. Though his back was to them, from the right angle one could make out one of Zy's glowing eyes. 

"Z-Zy..?" Havok called as he backed away from the slippery rocks, a heel sweeping off of mountain's now slick surface. High above them storm clouds formed, endless gray taking over what was clear blue moments ago. Lightning flashed and thunder boomed as large raindrops fell from the heavens like a deity was dumping an unending bucket of cold water upon the gathered fighters. "They killed..."

"I know," Zy solemnly replied.

War Master and Beast Master prepared themselves to attack summon, but a blue streak blew by them. Two Bakudan were resting at their feet that detonated an instant later, which blasted the devil fruit users to send them barreling away with chaotic splashes.

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy muttered while Life Master ran at him, prepared to block. Zy stomped and swept his hand up with a swiping motion. An unseen beam burst free, cutting out a large chunk of rock she was running across to send her flying into the distance... towards the sea.

Control Master lifted a hand, focusing on rescuing Life Master. Zy's clone, who set the Bakudan, whirled around to kick Control Master. The body ducked, another one informing him of Zy's plan. A eerily fast Zy's fist connected with the Control Master's face, but before Zy could critically injure him Zy's clone exploded into glowing blue 'smoke' while Zy's neck smacked painfully off of the ground before he tumbled away swiftly. _Ow... fuck that hurt... what was that...?!_

Soul Master grabbed Zy's neck from behind, strangling him. Zy struggled, spiky beams attempting to poke the one choking him, but it was fruitless. Zy growled and moved about with fierce thrashing but there was no escaping him. "Get the fuck... off of me!"

"Heh," Control Master stated while opening a hand. Soul Master suddenly vanished, which left Xerxes panicking. "What happened?!"

"G-got'cha..." Alexia panted while an arm hung uselessly from using an impact dial on Soul Master's 'sleeping' real body. She glanced over her shoulder in the direction of Zy, thinking, _Get 'em..._

Zy's foot blasted a beam to shoot himself into the air, and Control Master followed him with ease. "I lost a body because of you. I must admit, I'm impressed that you mastered which body could perform what in such a short period of time. They'll be up in a second, though. Then what will you do?" Dodo's killer sounded more amused than anything else.












"Bimu Bimu noooo..." Zy started at the peak of his beam assisted ascent, fists glowing with bluish light. 

"Rushmore Crush!" Control Master snarled back, Reverse Mountain rumbling as the portions of the mountain itself broke apart to fly straight at Zy.

Rolling to face the ground, Zy's entire face and body was glowing a bright blue aura in the dark stormy sky as he shouted, "STOOOOOOOOOORMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!"

Control Master's expression read 'oh shit' as he nearly blew out of Zy's way when the chunks of the rock burst apart from Bimu Bimu Ha after Bimu Bimu Ha savagely slammed down, repeatedly, rapidly, pounding on the mountain like the fists of a thrashing Kong. The rampaging Zidane Roberts beginning to destroy an entire rocky section of Reverse Mountain the process, and Puppet Master was forced to watch via Control Master as his bodies were swept into the sea.

Xerxes narrowly navigated his way through the beams that hammered Reverse Mountain, obliterating portions of it as Zy completely lost control. With his rising anger came the adrenaline rush from hell as he recalled each time the silly bird rescued him. 

Dewitt hadn't managed to get the ship to fly yet, but it was definitely time to get it sailing he realized. One by one Wrecking Crew members were brought onto the ship, mostly due to a fast swimming Havok. The fisherman was able to withstand the rough currents of Reverse Mountain, but he was unable to spot Sasha... who he concluded must still be battling Kiki on the crumbled rocks.










​

"You mad?" Control Freak asked while hovering high in the air across from a panting and snarling Zy that stood on a glowing blue disc, drifting high above the ground.

"Beam Master. What do you think?" Xerxes taunted Zy while circling him in the air. "I think you'll make a nice addition to my puppet army."

"I think dead men have no need for names," Zy muttered, raising his index finger, the tip of it glowing brightly. A thin blue beam was fired from his fingertip, but was immediately thwarted by an unseen force that kept sweeping ahead that blew Zy off of his disc.

Zy plummeted towards the sea below, but flipped a split second before splashing into the raging rapids. He produced another disc to land on that split a path in the water as he flew forward on it, tattered coat flap whipping behind him. Zy's mind was racing. Whatever that attack was, it blew through him with bone-jarring force. Glaring up at the stranger, Zy's eyes widened as he watched Control Master seeming to 'charge up' for a larger attack.

Zy's head whipped side to side. He had to make sure they were escaping... Zy's relief washed over him when he saw his crew struggling to sail to safety, nearly crashing into busted rocks courtesy of his rampage. _Damn... er, sorry about that, guys..._

Zy's gaze sluggishly swept up to face Control Master, who was about to unleash that destructive attack but with force that seemed a hundred times stronger than before. Was he going to try to obliterate Reverse Mountain or something?! "You son of a bitch...!"

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy started, while swinging his arms back while Xerxes' main and now only mind controlled puppet shook in the sky. Zy let out an echoing shriek as he surrounded himself with blinding light while Control Master let his own attack slam down on Reverse Mountain while bellowing out,

*"HELL'S JUDGMENT!"*

*"SYMPHONY OF EXCALIBUR!"
*​A slashing blue beam cutting so fast it made one think of light that resembled Final Flash in sheer size clashed with Hell's Judgment, the fighter's ultimate attacks making Reverse Mountain violently quake. The Palace, Zy's roughly rocking ship was already barely enduring tumultuous waters as it descended towards the Grand Line... narrowly escaping Puppet Master's wrath and Zy's desperation.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Reverse Mountain*​
*Will of D*​
Zy's shoulders slumped from incredible fatigue after the magnificent blade of light cut through the sky. The teetering pirate's legs went out on him, and he fell onto his ass while struggling to wolf down air. Control Master made giant tendrils of water lift into the sky as if they were living breathing entities, and called out, "Is that all you have, Zidane Roberts?"

"Nope," a panting Zy said as a roguish grin spread. Four discreetly produced clones that were hiding ran towards Zy, knowing the darkness was already weakening his power. They placed their hands on the downed pirate and energy flooded back into Zy, who rose when the seawater came crashing down seemingly on him, but Zy thrust an uppercut upward and shouted, "Bimu Bimu no Roof!" 

With the sea crashing down all around him Zy waited under his attack, the ground he stood upon rattling as he strengthened his beam-roof enough to withstand Xerxes' attack.

Closing his hand, the falling water instantly stopped and shaped itself like a bubble that trapped Zy in the center. Expecting the battle to over, again, Xerxes scowled when he saw a glowing sphere surrounding the trapped Zy.

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy muttered, before forcing his ball of beam energy to spin rapidly with blue glowing blades extending that chopped the bubble up to weaken it. "Chopper!" 

"Bimu Bimu no... Main Shields Turn On!" Zy cried, and a pulsating spherical blast erupted from his small barrier that obliterated the weakened trap. Falling, Zy shouted, "Bimu Bimu no, Disc!"

Before Zy could swing himself onto the disc Control Master pushed a hand out that, an unseen force striking Zy's chest with rib breaking force to send him falling off of the disc. He remained flying and staring at stranger who was struggling to survive. He'd used up quite a bit of energy now, and so Xerxes made his puppet landed on a remaining portion of Reverse Mountain, crouching over.

"Ngh! Bimu Bimu no... Grappling Hook!" Zy managed to say while firing a ropey beam out that latching onto his hovering bimu bimu disc. The pirate swung on it, flipping several times before producing a bimu bimu disc that closely resembled a surf board with high curved edges. A blast sent it skipping across the furiously flailing waves.

"Let's finish this...huff, huff, huff..." Zy managed while springing himself into a flip to land with a few staggering steps only to crash onto his knees. 

"Enough games. You're finished," Control Master spoke as unseen force gripped Zy and slammed the tired pirate repeatedly onto the ground, chest first each time, before roughly tilting his head up to force eye contact.

_Eh...? What is he doing? Whoa, wait. My mind! Who in the fuck is he!?_

"I could make you a mindless puppet right now," Xerxes flaunted his superiority while walking slowly towards Zidane Roberts. "You make me curious though, Roberts. Having read your mind, I know now what you're planning. That just may be crazy enough to work. Are you truly prepared to sacrifice everything you must to bring that goal to fruition?"

"You ever hear it's inappropriate to read a man's mind, bitch...? I'm not yer fuckin' buddy," Zy replied with a snarl.

"Hahaha. What a scary glare. I see some of Black Bart shining through you. Your potential is tremendous. I should probably just kill you now. I can't afford to let someone like you awaken that. Then again, if you really succeed with that insane goal of yours, you'll flip the world upside down. Will you live or will you die, Zidane Roberts?" 

"Huff, huff, huff..." Zy could only pant in response. The entire time Xerxes spoke he tried to escape, but an incredible amount of pressure kept him pinned down.

"Your crew almost died from your grand attack. You're a reckless fool," Xerxes taunted him, wanting to see if the youth would snap.

"If I didn't you'd just have used your other bodies to kill them for sure... Like I'm gonna risk that shit..." Zy haggard and tired breathlessly replied. 

"Hmm, scary. So you've deduced that much, have you? As much as I'd like to see if your plan would succeed, I'll end you now. I can't afford to risk a war with the rest of the Roberts clan." Xerxes explained.

*"I'M MY OWN PIRATE...!!"* Zy screamed so loudly that the ground apparently shook. A pounding headache filled Zy's mind as Xerxes' mental influence was completely eradicated. The look of supreme confidence Xerxes was showcasing faltered as he staggered back, Zy's overwhelming will completely pushing the arms dealer out of his head.

_Well I'll be. So this is that infamous Will of D I've heard so much about. Well then, you should know that guts isn't enough to conquer this sea, Zidane Roberts! Here's a deal for you. If you run I'll let you live. That's a better offer than your silly bird received."_

"I'm finished running, asshole!" Zy shouted as he started firing repeated eye beams at Control Master, but the puppet ran at him with unseen force flicking the beams aside each time while he neared the pinned down pirate. Control Master drew a blade and swirled it twice while nearing Zy.











​

"Come at me!" Zy roared back as he stood on wobbling legs, the sheer pressure of Xerxes' levitation DF-body making Zy's feet crush the ground producing small craters. Zy looked to be losing control over Dodo's fall, and the pirate let out a barbaric cry of, "Uouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!"

Control Master attempted to slash Zy with identical scimitars after an unseen mental shove knocked him backwards. Zy stumbled, but flipped onto his palms at the last moment with flickering speed. Eyes glowing blue now, a testament to his tripled power, Zy's feet performed an opposing scissors kick to shatter the scimitar. The second was blocked by Zy's forearm which barely nicked the pirate, and Zy's fist smashed in Control Master's face, launching him first before sending him smacking against and then tumbling across the mountain.

Control Master flipped and stopped himself in midair as if some invisible web caught him. The notorious criminal then hovered in place while glaring at the plucky pirate that was sprinting right at him. The ground itself shot up in attempts to produce a wall that Zy would randomly slam into. Zy avoided the obstacles with astounding reflexes, zigzagging his way past Control Master's abrupt series of attacks. Zy lunged into a somersault over the last one and fired a beam directly at his face, which was easily deflected by the powerful figure's versatile ability.

Landing awkwardly, Zy rode the ground on a beam-board as a layer of the mountain peeled off to rise with impossibly powerful force. Zy beam-board slid rapidly down the rocky slope with teeth chatting shakes. Fingertips glowing Zy began performing tricks on his board, kicking off of Xerxes' attempts to squish him in a ball of rock by blasting a beam off of the intricate caboose of his board.

"Enough," Control Master muttered while gliding towards The Palace. "Watch the fate of every pirate foolish enough to challenge The Makaosu."


_The Makaosu...?_​

Control Master swept his left hand, and The Palace was knocked into the air. Zy couldn't see the fate of the ship due to it vanishing beneath a tendril of seawater that rapidly increased in size until became a smashing tidal wave that slammed onto Zy's rapidly fleeing ship, smashing it apart.

Zy's eyes widened in horror, but he couldn't save his friends... Control Master's right hand was too busy completely surrounding Zy with rock and seawater... which came slamming into Zy at all sides after. Xerxes loud out a roaring battle cry as he concentrated on completely crushing the pirate with his hand balling into the tightest fist he could muster with his puppet's body.


Xerxes listened for Zy's thoughts in the center of his hovering ball of rock that dropped boulder sized crumbs while seawater spilled from the cracks the size of giant waterfalls.

"It's over..."











​

A bluish claw burst through the ball of rock and smashed down as it helped Zy pull himself out. Zy was locked in such a dense bluish shell of beam-energy that it was impossible to see exactly where he was. He was in there, though, notable when what resembled a cross between a basilisk and a saber-toothed cat that eventually fused into a monstrous lion constructed of blue energy. The growling creature climbed out... glowing dangerously. The feral energy-beast was free and ready to annihilate anything present. Zy's aura had skipped a faint shroud to closer resemble solid blue flesh and fur.

Panting, Xerxes wondered aloud through the mouth of Control Master, "What now...?" 

Zy's infuriated voice let out a quaking roar before a mightier Bimu Bimu Ha blasted from his mouth with enough force to bypass Control Master's desperate attempt to deflect it. He was hit and went flying with his shoulder badly burnt and smoking. "Shit... his beams are getting stronger again." He looked up to see bits of sunlight beaming through, which the criminal figured was responsible for Zy's stronger beams... that or this monstrous transformation.

Zy's now beastly 'form' crouched down... and vanished. Moving at the speed of his beams he now put the speed of even Ansatsuken to shame. Xerxes formed the most solid force field he could to keep Zy at bay but the monstrous form of Zy bashed through it with one mighty swipe of his 'paw' to swat Control Master and send him whistling through the air.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 7, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|East Blue*

*Reverse Mountain*​
*Dear ol' Dad​*

Zy raced at him with the speed of his swiftest beam, roaring as he bashed Xerxes' puppet into the ground repeatedly before being held in space and forced to rocket towards the heavens. A faint but powerful blue spherical unleash blasted off of Zy, freeing him, and the monstrous pirate descended with a paw raised. Not only was he ridiculously fast and lethal... but Xerxes noticed he was growing in size with increasing speed... which hid Zy deeper and deeper within the coating of beam-energy. He struck down, and the ground blew apart, easily caving to his superhuman might. 

Before he could sink into the water wings sprouted from the beast's back and the creature flew straight at the retreating back of Xerxes.

"Interesting... he's more powerful than I thought. It seems he can't control this form, yet, so I'm not finished!" Xerxes declared through Control Master, and missiles of unseen force exploded against the beast rapidly, blowing chunks of it the energy beast that was rapidly replenished. He was forced to begin dodging and zipping about in the air as the beast fired beams in retaliation, the ranged battle dominating the sky.


*Flashback...*

"Hmmm... you're as slow as ever, Zy. Maybe we should add more to those weights? That or maybe you should retire and become Dianna's cook instead?" Jake Seagull teased his panting son, who appeared to be more of a cute little girl.

"Shaddup! I'm the fastest pirate in the world!" Zy shouted, throwing one of his usual tantrums. He threw a shoe at his father's head that hit the mark perfectly. "See?! Who the fastest now?!"

"Hmm, I don't know about that. I always thought I was the fastest pirate alive," Jake joked with his son. 

"Oh yeah?!" Zy yelled before he sprinted at him. He could only blink when Jake appeared behind him with his hands in the coats of his trench coat pockets. He did it so fast one couldn't even catch an after image. With raw speed Jake swirled a hand that generated enough force through wind to make his son swirl onto his butt. Zy sat in awe... he always heard his father could command the wind with ease through pure speed and unfathomable control, but this was his first time seeing Jake "Skywalker" Seagull in action.

Sitting back to back with his son, the man relaxed and uncorked some rum. Taking a swig, the easygoing father tossed the flask to his son. "Catch."

"Hey! You gonna let me drink?!" Zy excitedly confirmed.

"Hm? Yeah, sure. Don't tell your mom though. Not sure if she'll be okay with her little cub getting drunk with his Pa. Anyway, the secret is control Zy. In a fit of rage you can accomplish great things sure, but rage alone can only take you so far. You have no clarity for starters, and more importantly you lose your edge with strategy. Without tactics you're just raw power, and a fighter like that will always meet that wall they can't surpass. You listening, Zy?"

"*Hiccup* Sure I am, Dad. BRING ON THE RUM."


"Bring on the what?" Jackie asked their backs. Father and son exchanged the 'oh shit' expression, and then tripped over each other running for it.

*Back to the fight...*

"Huff, huff, huff..." Zy had returned to normal, and his heart was aching from pushing himself to, and beyond his limit. He was sweating badly and could barely make out the equally fatigued arms dealer across from him that dunked the beast in an inescapable tidal wave. 

"So, you've come to your senses..." Xerxes spoke to the worn out rookie with unperturbed calm.

"Yep, and I'm not sure how far I'll go... but I know one thing for sure. I'm going to beat the shit out of you, and then find your _real_ body." Zy confirmed with a knowing smirk.

"..." Control Master's eyes narrowed. "It seems I'll definitely have to kill you here then, won't I...?"

"Nah. Not at all.

Striking a pose, three blue clones appeared in front of Zy who said, "I've decided that death looks better on you."​


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2013)

*Sasha vs. Kiki*

The curvy bombshell approached Sasha, her large posterior swaying back and forth. She placed a hand on her hip, and smiled as she brushed her hair back with her other hand. Sasha gave her a look that simply read "Seriously?" as she looked her up and down. "See something you like?" She asked, turning around and spanking her rear as a sort of taunt. "Oooookay..."

"The name's Kiki, by the way. You're name was...Sasha, I believe. Is that what your captain called you?" Sasha narrowed her eyes at the woman. "What the hell business is it of yours?"

Kiki chuckled quietly and took a fighting stance. "Nothing really. I just like to know a person's name before I kill them." Sasha eyed the large split left in the ground from Kiki's earlier attack. She was strong, having done that unarmed. 

Kiki quickly dashed towards Sasha, who drew one of her swords. The woman came close enough to Sasha for her to cut, but when Sasha swung her sword, Kiki ducked out of the way and tapped Sasha on the shoulder, before stopping when she was a safe enough distance behind her. Sasha turned around, holding her shoulder. No bruising, or blood. Was Kiki just screwing around? "Nothing happened? Hmm, I wonder about that." Kiki leaped into the air , and brought her leg down onto Sasha, who blocked with the dull side of her blade. Before she could do anything else, Kiki bent down and placed her index finger on Sasha's shoulder, hoisting herself over the girl and landing cleanly again. 

Sasha turned around again, but before she could say anything, a sharp pain erupted from her left shoulder. She felt her muscles rip along with any tendons helping to hold her arm in it's socket. "Gaaaah!" She fell to her knees, as her sword dropped to the ground. "Oh, does it hurt? That joint is usually pretty weak after all." 

Sasha smashed her forehead against the ground, gritting her teeth as she tried to stand up again. After a moment or two, she slowly rose back to her feet, clutching her now useless left arm. Kiki smiled deviously as she watched Sasha panting from the pain. 
"I know every vulnerable area of the human body. Something I picked up before I met Xerxes." She placed a hand over her mouth and laughed. "All it takes is two strikes in the same point to rip apart muscles, and destroy organs."

Sasha looked back up at the woman. "Then you could just as easily have killed me if you aimed a little lower." Kiki shrugged in a condescending manner. "That wouldn't be much fun. I prefer to take care of a limb or two before going after the heart. Besides, I don't really like touching flat chested girl's chests like yours. It feels awkward."

"Perverted bitch..." Sasha said as she drew her second sword. "I've still got one good arm, and now that I know what you're all about, I can cut you apart with only one of my swords."

"You can try, bitch." Kiki made another move towards Sasha, who waited this time before swinging her sword. She needed to be absolutely sure where Kiki was aiming. As Kiki brought her index finger close to Sasha's midsection, the young swordswoman brought the blade up to so Kiki's hand would jam into it, if she didn't stop. 

As she predicted, Kiki hesitated for a brief instant, and changed her tactic. This momentary break was just what Sasha needed to slice through Kik's abdomen, which burst blood over the dark rocky landscape. "Fuck!" She jumped back several feet, holding her side, which was bleeding profusely. 

Sasha smiled as she pointed her sword at Kiki. "I can slice up any part of your body too, and I only need to hit it once..."


----------



## ?clair (Jun 8, 2013)

*Asia Altero / Crewless / East Blue*

_Swashbuckling Pirates: Begin!_

?Hey, pretty lady, a beaded necklace for you?? a vendor called as she passed by, the tip of her long coat skimming the cobblestone ground. Asia shook her head, a smile on her face. ?Oh? oh well. You there, lovely lady! A necklace for your delicate neck??

Laughing quietly at his abrupt change of target, Asia clasped her hands together, walking forward to where the local bar was. Not that she was a drinker, but she could at least find something of use there. Maybe a client, or a crew? The latter would be preferable, as over a week had passed since her escape from the Altero mansion, and while she was sure her father wouldn?t bother sending a search party?for if he hadn?t done so within the first few days, he wouldn?t try now?she was still confused on what to do. Asia was not street-smart. She didn?t know anything about the outside world, and that scared her. What if she got kidnapped by a random stranger, held at ransom and at sword-point? Who would bail her out, if she couldn?t help herself in such a scenario?

?What a mess,? she sighed, lowering her head, long strands of silvery blonde hair tickling her pale cheek. ?I? I should?ve planned this out before doing anything.?

Tapping the creaking, weathered door of the bar gingerly, a habit ingrained into her from the beginning, Asia waited patiently. Five minutes passed, and she blinked. Was the bar closed? A few passers-by shot her curious, some amused, looks, probably wondering what a well-dressed girl like her was doing outside such a dingy bar that reeked of alcohol and smoke, even from such a distance and outside the establishment. They shook their heads and continued on their way.

Um? hello, is anyone?oh sweet mercy!? Asia cried, clutching at her nose, the other hand holding the battered door open. She stepped inside, closing it behind her when several people yelled at her to ?close that damn thing, girl!? The bar stank of sweat and rum, a smell that she didn?t find very pleasant to her senses. Asia was used to fresher, more cleaner scents that the servants made sure to spray in the mansion every single day, regardless of any occasion. That was one thing she and her father, Sir Antonio, shared. They both detested less-than-lovely smells.

Coughing, she moved an inch into the bar, feeling highly uncomfortable when more than half of the population focused their bleary, dazed eyes on her. A cluster of men sat in the far corner, the most noise issuing from their table, large puffs of smoke floating over their heads. They laughed rambunctiously, the scantily-clad women teetered on the edge of the table or draped over them giggling alongside them. Asia wrinkled her nose. _How degrading. Why don?t those women try to search for more respectable jobs, I wonder?_ She paused. _Then again, I_ am _searching for a crew, and being a pirate isn?t too respectable either. At least? in the law?s and in father?s eyes. And until recently? mine._

?Oi, who?s the new chick, lads?? a rumbling voice shot out, drowning the rest of the buzzing noise. Asia blinked, tilting her head. Who was that man talking about? She looked around, and found the most, if not all, of the eyes were on her. More specifically, her outfit. A large blue hat with a fluffy feather, a ruffled white top, a long navy-blue coat and shorts, followed by thigh-high stockings and boots. An obvious sign of a noble. The sabre at her side didn?t help the image, either. ?Yeah, I?m talking to ye, lass.?

?U-uh? me?? Asia squeaked, feeling very much like a mouse surrounded by preying cats. ?I? why do you ask??

The man frowned, his face wrinkled slightly. Asia could guess that he was about her father?s age. He motioned for her to come over, and Asia, being? well, Asia, obeyed. And instantly regretted it when he pulled her down to sit on the table like a little girl. She gaped at him, the men sitting around laughing at her expression. It wasn?t the evil sort of laugh, which calmed her, but the teasing sort. 

?Ye look like that Altero man,? he clarified. ?Now, lass, yer name??

?A-Asia. Asia Altero.? She really hoped he wasn?t a kidnapper. 

?See?? he grinned, a golden tooth gleaming brightly. She blinked again. ?That wasn?t too hard, was it? Now, from yer appearance, it seems yer about to head on a journey, eh??

She nodded. He was observant, for sure. Or maybe she wasn?t too subtle.

?And I s?pose ye will need a crew and a ship??

Another nod. The man beamed.

?Jolly good, then!? his grin broadened, the stubble on his face making him look like a friendly bear. ?Lass, ye have come at the p?fect time. Heed me advice, little one, and head West.?

?West? Why there, sir?? Asia questioned, raising a knuckle to her mouth thoughtfully. 

??Cause there?s a pirate crew recruiting there, ?course! Take the cruise ship from the dock ?ere, it?s just a few minutes away from this ole bar, and make sure the ship is sailing west before you board. That?s all ye have to do. By the looks of it, ye won?t have a hard time getting in, lassie. I can see the swiftness in ye movements, and I can guess that yer a fast-paced swordswoman. They?re valuable, them swordspeople. Ye be very lucky.?

Asia smiled widely. Finally, a clue! Thanking the man profusely for his sudden bout of help, she hopped off the table, turning red when the table nearly tilted over?then, she apologized. The man laughed it off, waving her away. Excited at the kindness she was given, Asia hoped it would remain the same throughout her journey, with helpful people popping up in her path. 

She headed to the West Blue.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2013)

Stratosphere

*Kagami.*

?Come back here you ?whatever you are!? the white haired girl said with the Sticky cannon on her shoulder. She tried to forget it was there. 

?Grrrr?.? 

?Hah!? Kagami swung round with the large metal weapon and only got thin air. 

She had ended up in a courtyard. Whether she had arrived there on her own volition or not was another thing. All the while the beast had led her around town and stopped specifically at the point. There was a lot of rubble around, rubbish skips, taller building casting long shadows across the stone. This wasn?t a courtyard ? it was a hunting ground.

Not that Kagami realised and even had she, she wouldn?t have cared. She paced around the courtyard her head held high and playfully balancing on the fountain in the middle. ?Come on out pussy cat so I can beat you with this?oh for?? Kagami turned a little red having realised that beating a pussy cat with this weapon had all sorts of connotations. She cursed her dirty mind.

It was then she felt a sharp pain all across her back. ?AHHH! Hey!? three scratch marks had tore into her flesh and by the time she had turned around to see where it had come from, there was nothing. There was a low growl and a chuckle coming from the shadows,

?You?re in for a world of hurt little girl. You can?t see me, but I can see you. You can?t hear me but I can hear you. Best of all?? after a short pause Kagami felt the burning slash of another three claw marks, this time on her arm, ?you can?t attack me but I can attack you. I haven?t even got my weapon out, kyahahahaha!?

Again Kagami?s mind went to a place it shouldn?t have, the dildo type weapon on her shoulder completely distracting her from the task at hand. ?You fight like a sissy, sneak attacks, using your nails, aren?t you supposed to be a Captain? Bitch please, I?m stood out here just waiting for your ugly ass to fight me.? Kagami said, trying to bluff her way out of a bad situation.

?Think I?m falling for that? I have the advantage here and one I shall take full advantage of.?

Again and again her body was slashed by the claws. Her shoulders, chest and limbs all bore the marks of his torture on her.

?Arggghhhhhhhhh! Fuck this shit!!? Kagami roared out in rage and with her massive metal weapon, hammered down on all the cover, smashing windows and breaking chairs.

?Haha! Throwing a tantrum, just like the child you are. I shall put an end to your miserable life!? The catman raced at Kagami, who grinned, swung violently back behind her and connected with a massive blow to the jaw, sending him flying back.

?Ooof!? he landed with a thud and for the first time Kagami took in what he actually was.

?Ahahahaha! Oh my god you are quite literally the most stupid thing I?ve seen!? Kagami was sent into gales of laughter, prompting the rival captain?s eyes to go wide with surprise and anger.

?I ? I was made this way by Marco Melon. It wasn?t my choice to look like this?? the cat man started grooming himself as his pride was hurt. ?All the island will know my suffering. They?ll all be freaks li??

?No seriously, I just want to take you home and pet you. You chase balls of yarn?? Kagami wasn?t interested in the back story or anything she was too busy wiping the tears of laughter from her eyes.

?Shut up!? within a flash the captain was next to Kagami and swung his hammer directly into her midsection. She was lifted into the air and the impact sent her crashing through a building.

?Uh?uh?? she grunted.

?Now do you see my power? You see that its??

?uh..uhahahahaha! Oh doooo excuse me but you were just grooming yourself weren?t you? Aww you are just so freaking adorable!?

?Shut up!! I shall crush you! Then I shall plague this entire village. They will all suffer!?

The cat-captain surged forward but Kagami knew he was coming, as he swung his giant hammer, Kagami intercepted with her giant metal rod, sending a massive shockwave through the area. ?I gotta say?this is now the weirdest situation I?ve ever been in. An island full of ducks is nothing compared with fighting a..haha?giant cat with a?hahahah dildo?.ahahahaha!?

Her concentration lapsed and she was smashed through another series of walls and into the water fountain. ?Ok?that?.hurt.? Kagami groaned as she got up. She saw him racing towards her yet again, swung with her weapon, but missed. His animal reflexes were tightly honed and he had gotten round behind her. As a reflex Kagami kicked out, but her leg was in water and all it did was splash him with it. To Kagami?s surprise and amusement it worked. The cat instinctively leaped backwards and then smashed his hammer down in frustration.

?I see, it looks like you?re turning more and more into a pussy the more we fight huh? I?ll have you cuddled in my lap in no time!? Kagami said with a smirk and false bravado. He was freakishly strong and knew that she couldn?t take many more of those hammer blows. The only reason she could now was down to the sadistic game of cannonball dodgeball Sougo used to train them with.

She looked disdainfully at her weapon. ?How the hell am I meant to get enough time to charge you up?? she said absentmindedly stroking the tip causing it to hum slightly. ?God damn it I hate you Tony.?


*Teri.*

Why was this a good idea again? She was now in a warehouse with a bird like sharpshooter. In her head, she figured that it would negate his ability to fly but it dawned on her that it was an assumption that he could. He merely looked like a bird but aside from the eagle eyed accuracy and claws, shared none of the benefits of being one. A miscalculation. Her father would be mortified.

The warehouse had crates, nets, pulleys and a conveyor belt. Nothing that would give her anymore of an advantage than him. 

?Interesting location for our fight ma?am. I?m guessin you thought I could fly?? he said with a bit of a chuckle under his breath. Busted.

?Yeah?my dad would not be too happy at me right now.? Teri again tried to reason with him, ?This can?t be right. You?re a guy of honour and you seem like a good guy. Why do this??

?I don?t like being like this. Someone gotta pay.? His words were succinct but lacked any feeling.

?An entire island? C?mon! I can understand you?d want to beat the shit out of Marco?.I want to beat the shit out of Marco sometimes but there are a lot of innocents here.? Teri implored.

?You gotta Captain right? If she told you to do something that you were kinda iffy about what would you do??

?My Captain is an idiot. I?m always iffy about what she does?but I get your point. Still if she went against the core beliefs that were raised with then I?d fight her on it.?

?An what if you were evil te begin wit? Don?t get me wrong, we never did anything like this, but we weren?t good guys. We?re pirates. Don?t have much of a moral code. I can see where our Captain is comin from an I?m honour bound to do what he asks.? Gerald said patting his guns in his holsters.

?Honour bound eh? Tell you what, you?re obviously conflicted, I can tell that much. If I beat you then you gotta help me, deal?? Teri said, keeping the deal simple and sudden.

?You?re a unique one I?ll give you that. Not too often I meet a pirate with brains an beauty. Alright. If you can beat me I?ll help ye, but don?t think I?ll go easy on ye, just cos we?re actin all civil.?

?Was about to say the same thing. Draw!? Teri yelled and pulled out her pistols. She was the faster draw, but then of course she had instigated it. Still it didn?t matter, he didn?t need to get an accurate hit to throw her off. The bullet exploded at her feet, throwing her off and forcing her to retreat.

?Explosive rounds eh? Didn?t figure you for the gimmicks.? Teri said looking around, coming up with a plan. She had to see all the tricks up his sleeve.

?Gotta use what you gotta use.? Gerald said, just before a mechanism started to whir into action.

?Mmhmm.? Teri smiled as a crane lifted one of the crates and dropped it towards Gerald. Teri watched as he switched ammunition with lightning speed. Way, way faster than she could. Something she needed to work on. Two shots fired, one from each gun and the crate set on fire and then exploded, fiery pieces of wood hurtling towards Teri. 

?Shit!? Teri dived out of the way and then fired a few shots of her own towards him. A reload and then there was a burst of smoke and he was gone. ?Explosive, fire and smoke rounds?.? Teri figured he had a couple more up his sleeve and those would be trump cards. She could only imagine, but one thing was for sure, this was going to be a very tough fight.

?You know just once I?d like the upper hand when we start out a fight??


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2013)

Marco Melon Vs Cow Man!

Marco had run and dashed across this entire town by this point, Cow man was too strong for him, but not fast enough for him to keep up. That was his one saving grace at this moment, the worry that he would be coming up on him any time soon kept him moving. "I have to redo my medicine." Marco jabs more pain killers into his body. "It's two fights in a row now that i've been stuck doing this... good thing i can't become an addict." the massive man was chasing after him, hammer in tow. 

"Just once i want to be able to defeat an opponent that's weaker than me." Marco sighed, "Laughing Gas!" He turned his upper half to the man and released streams of gas behind him. "That... haha... wont... hahaha... work on... HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" The cow man began to laugh as the gas took him over. "Oh thank goodness." Marco turned and Dashed at him. Now would be his only chance, "Medical Barrage! 20 Hit Combo!" Marco jabbed at the giant cow man, striking his chest ten times and turning around as his massive fists came down to strike him and once more hit him ten times in the back. 

"GUAH! YOU BASTARD!" He turned around to smack Marco but he moved out of the way once more. "I only hit him because he was slow..." Marco thought, "I need to work on my speed even more." The giant cow of a man started to feel woozy. "Nnngh... What... did you do to me!?" He growled, throwing his fists at Marco. "I cured you."  The man screamed out in pain, dropping to the ground. "GUAHH!!! YOU CALL THIS CURED!?" It was loud... it would be painful. There was no joy in this pain for Marco. "Just be cured and shut up." Marco slammed his cane into the back of the giant man's head.

"Well, Now it seems that my job here is done." Marco began to walk back towards the main base. "Soon, Father... Soon i will be there to help you as well." He smiled as he looked up to the sky. "Father... will you be proud of me? I wonder..." THUD! Marco's body fell to the ground.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 8, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|UC|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Deacon City]​*
[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]​
[The Davey Jones]

Sam shook her head, was this kid _that_ clueless? Looking back to the ladies that surrounded her she could only give a small grin as they started dance in the most erotic of ways. As Sam watched one of the better sculpted women dance a thought suddenly dawned on her and those aqua colored eyes cut back to the walking furnace; could it be? Was he? Naw, it couldn?t could it? Sam almost giggled, yes giggled, at the absurdity of the thought. But then again, he could make a penny cry from how hard he pinched it. Motioning for one of the dancers to come over Sam, with a finger drew a line down her ?V? cut shirt;  ?Tell me.? she whispers in the woman?s ear,  ?I think my friend over there is still a, you know what. How much extra will it cost to make him a man?? is asked as the Chicken Wings and shots were brought onto stage. The woman blushed as she watched Kai take a handful of wings, ?I would say on the house, but his manners are atrocious.? The woman says with an uneasy smile. 

Sam rolled her eyes, always a pain, even when she was trying to get him laid,  ?Maybe this will help.? Sam states taking a bar of solid silver and sliding it between the woman?s large bosom, ?Yes, I believe it will.? is replied as the woman grabbed onto Sam? chair. Using it like a ?pole? she dances around Sam only to land in the woman?s lap as she unfastened the clasp that held her struggling top on. 

 ?Sam, do you believe this is wise? Even in a Pirate port there are things that can go wrong.?
 Boko insists as Sam declines on the shots being offered to her. She didn?t like to drink too much, it dulled her senses too much, not that she could really handle a stiff drink any way and was one of the few things she conceded to Zidane. _ ?Oh, don?t be such a stickler; even if there was a trap, my Ex-Psicom has our backs.?_ Sam assured the bird as she was tightly embraced by the woman she slipped the silver to, ?He?ll be in ecstasy tonight, I promise.? is offered as she stood and started to dance more,  ?Sam, I have to insist? is that one dressed in feathers? Get her over here.? Boko, upon seeing a very scantily clad fox in feathers Boko suddenly realized that maybe lightening up wouldn?t be such a bad idea.

[Behind a Closed Door] 

 ?Yes, I?m sure that its them? what do you mean, you?re the one that sent the bad photos out? no I didn?t see Annie? yes, if you must. But I remind you, this is still a town, you can?t just destroy it? Yes, I know I can?t tell you people what to do, I just don?t want the Marines to b? yes. I understand.? 

Wesser pinched the bridge of his nose as the Den, Den went silent, and this was far more difficult than he had originally hoped.  ?I need a drink?? he murmured as he turned to walk back out into the bar. Walking through the door he puts a smile back on his face, everything seemed to be going smoothly. Most of them were drinking and enjoying themselves, his one good eye then falls on Sam, she didn?t have a single shot glass near her, not even on the ground. Kai by now was red faced as he tried to pull one of the girls in. As the Unnamed Crew indulged in the sinful side of Deacon, its Mayor walked up to the bar,  ?Has she had anything to dirnk?? he asks. The barkeep shakes his head while cleaning a glass, ?Unless you count water.? is thrown in as he sat it back in its rightful place. Wesser frowned, she needed to be boozed up too, it?d make capture a whole a lot easier and maybe spare his little town a little destruction.  ?Tina, come here.? he demands, the woman who was dressed in a dark red walked over. ?The usual, you honor?? she asks while he reached behind the bar.  ?Scotch.? is stated as he pulled a vile from under the bar. The keep nods as he pours a shot.

Opening the vile a black smoke poof?s with a low his. Wesser adds but a single drop.  ?Here, take this.? he states handing over to the bombshell. ?W-what do you want me to do with this?? she asks as she nervously eyed the drink.  ?I want you to pass it the woman on stage, that?s your specialty right??, ?b-but this? this is a Black Basilisk. It could kill me.? Wesser sneered,  ?Could, I will.? Tina gulped, then smiled nervously. Cheering to her good health she walked away, toward stage. A she made her way onto it, she danced around the woman with plumage taking the shot simultaneously. Spinning into Sam?s lap she kisses her while forcing the drink into her mouth. Sam coughs and wheezes causing Tina to panic. But Sam catches her as she tried to pull away,  ?And where do you think you?re going?? is asked before she gives the kiss back.  ?Is it me, or is it hot?? Sam asks pulling at her coat. The stiff drink with Bart?s blood was already talking effect. ~

[10 Minutes Later]










​
Taking two more shots of hard whiskey Sam pulls herself from her seat. Dropping her coat Sam starts to twirl with the other girls as a song started to blare. She matched her partner?s every move  as the two started to strip to the beat, the boots were the next thing Sam lost, pulling herself to a full stand she and the blue headed woman she was dancing with struck dual poses as they ran their hands through their hair. As she danced, she couldn?t help but think what Zy would think of her, if he saw her like this. As the two started to dance again, Wesser leaned up against a wall. Flipping a switch a second set of curtains parted as dance poles pushed up through the stage, this may have been the most upscale of the restaurants in Deacon but that didn?t mean its patrons didn?t enjoy a good time. 

On stage Sam finds herself being dragged to the back, not that she fought it. As they neared the stripping poles she dropped her leather mini-skirt, now she was only in her sleeveless turtleneck and panties. The men cheered as Sam hopped onto the pole and spun around by her knee. Needless to say, every mouth in the house dropped as she started to put on her show. Even Kai is distracted from his shots and ladies as Sam allowed herself to ooze a little red vapor that followed her like a streamer. In battle the speed she had learned served a deadly purpose, but here it was grace and fluid motion as Sam acted like she?d been an erotic dancer all her life. 

[Docks] 

A small sloop slips pass the watch and docks not too far from the Palamecia. The Terror Bird Pirates had been following The UC since Lougetown, and was just catching up as Reverse Mountain was in a state of war, their small ship barely made it though the churning waters in one piece. They were here to confront Hiro, what they were going to get. Was another full-fledged war that would threaten to tear Deacon apart. 

As they dropped anchor a mysterious Red head watched. A hand fell to a large fifty caliber gun; this could prove very fun for a fun lover as she was. And a large grin fell across her soft lips. 

[The Davey Jones; Party?s Over]

Just as Sam was about to go for the zipper on her turtle neck, a single shot rings out and Wesser falls behind the bar as a troop of men stormed into the bar. In their midst was a short blonde headed woman and a freakishly tall silver haired man. The girl adjust her glasses as the armored robots circle the Unnamed Crew and their officers,  ?We?re here for Kaiser D. Drake and Samantha D. Striffe.? the small woman states softly,  ?If you come quietly, most of you will survive.? is added as her sad eyes fell on the surprised crew. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Winterfell]​*
[Family Ties II, Mournblade IV]​
[Winterhold]

 From here on out, Outsider, youll live like us. Fight like us. Eat like us. Drink like us. Work like us. If youre lucky, you may even get to fuck like us.

 Umm, Im spoken for. 

 Ah, too bad then because a Dwarven woman would make a man out of you.

 You havent met Rebecca​
[1st Day]

Cyrus slammed off a solid stone floor and as blood started to pool around his head he tries to push himself back to his hands and knees. Aragh walks over a scowl on his face,  Whats this? he growls as he punted as hard as he could, his large boot makes contact with Cyrus ribs straining them to the point of breaking as the Hare-man is shot high over the Dwarfs head. As he floats, just before gravity takes back over, he almost goes light headed while Aragh pulled back with his stump of a fist;  If you cant even put up a fight that a suckling does yer not worth training. is stated as that heavy fist slammed into Cyrus body while he fell back to the ground. Ribs crack as he is rocketed off toward a large stature of the Chieftain. The solid marble statue explodes into chunks from Cyrus body plowing through it.

 Youre not done yet, are you outsider? is asked as the statues head is kicked away.  I have a name! is exclaimed as Cyrus exploded from underneath the rubble,  Aye, that may be true. Aragh snorts as he effortlessly catches Cyrus foot in mid strike,  But until youve been inducted into the fold, youre nothing more than a dirty outsider. is added as he pulls down with the limb still in hand. The ground craters and spider cracks as Cyrus body is driven into solid, unforgiving, stone.  Disgusting is snorted as the Dwarf tossed Cyrus limp foot to the side. 

 How is he doing? Ommadon asks stepping from the shadows. He strokes his beard as Aragh approaches him;  Well, he isnt dead. is relayed,  You better re-carve that statue. It was my best likeness. is sighed as Ommadon walked over to the destroyed man, for the second time inside twelve hours, hed been reduced to his human self by Araghs power.  You are a tough one master Cross, lets hope you can endure this.,  Pull him out, I want him back on his feet in twenty minutes Gorbash. The bald Dwarf snarls,  Pressing him too hard too quickly will kill him; his body cant withstand our healing pools like we can. is argued.

 If he wants to be one of us Gorbash, he can endure the same schooling as the sucklings.,  He wants to be one of us, that doesnt mean he _is_ one of ,  I-Im fine Cyrus voice startles the three as he pulled himself to a knee,  Titan did far worse is added as Cyrus shifted back into Hybrid state. Rolling he coils his muscles as hard as he can,  Tempest Wave! with a snap of his foot he fires his version of the Rankyaku at Aragh. The Dwraf cackles with amusement as the attack shatters harmlessly off his beard which seemed to writhe with a life its own.  You surface dwellers call this Life Return, it is one of the things youll have to learn Outsider if youll even want to be one,  Tornado Driver! is interrupted with a powerful thrust kick. Aragh doesnt budge, but his beard comes alive and snatches Cyrus from the air, then with equal force he slammed Cyrus back into the stone floor, this time the crater tosses a fine powered rock into the air as Cyrus is left in a pool of his blood. Almost lifeless he falls back into his human point.  I think a healing pool is in order this time Gorbash. Ommadon states nudging Cyrus limp body with the end of his weapon. 

 And Quickly 

[That Night]

 To our newest friend! Ommadon declares as he lifted a mug of the hardest Dwarven Ale their brewery had. With a large smile he slapped Cyrus on the back as Xifeng merely looked on, a cup of steaming tea in front of her.  Dont be shy boy, you have to drink and eat like us too. Ommadon states as Cyrus blankly looked at the gourd they called a beer mug. In comparison the plate of food to its side looked like a childs plate.  bu,  No buts boy, Drink UP! is declared as his mug is shoved in his hand. Gulping, Cyrus gives Xifeng a nervous look, the seer just smiled softly as she picked up a knife and fork and started to cut away at the portion of mutton she was given. Sighing Cyrus pulls the drink to his lips and takes a two full gulps. Slamming the gourd to the table he stands,  Thatsh some gud shtuff

-CLUNK-

Falling backwards Cyrus passes out,  Hes a teetotaler Gorbash laughs as he picked up Cyrus mug.  How much he drink Gorbash? Aragh asks slamming down his empty mug,  About a fourth is replied as he drank the rest of Cyrus no need to let good ale go to waste.  Thats pretty good for a human Ommadon musses, not even Hattanzo drank that much on his first go around.  Xifeng, could you please get him out of here, its disgraceful. Smrgol asks, Xifeng smiles,  Of course she laughs pulling herself from her seat.   

[2nd Day]

 From the day they can start to walk, our sucklings are given jobs to ferry stone from the mines to the place they are processed. Today you will be tasked with the same.​
 So, what are we doing here again Gorbash? Cyrus asked as they approached the largest mine in the underground city.  Well, you can call it strength and endurance training. is replied as they stood at the mouth of the large cave within a cave.  For you to pass this leg, youll have to be able to move that; three stones. is stated as he pointed to a very massive stone.  That? Cyrus asks looking up to the massive monolithic rock that towered over him,  Aye, its the right of passage for any suckling. And like our children youll start off dragging stone sleighs. he states pointing to a child Dwarf.  Thats me great grandchild Gramash, hes five. the Dwarf stated with a sense of pride as the kid hefted along two sleds piled high with stone rubble,  Dont worry; youll only start off with a single sleigh.

 What does a normal Suckling start off with?,  Depends on family, blood is a big determining factor with our people over strength. is replied.  I have a monsters blood coursing through my veins, what does that entail? is asked.  Youre an outlander, I cant make that determination. Cyrus crossed his arms, this was like the smith training his grandfather put him through. He could now see its roots in action.  Ill start with Gramashs load.,  If youre sure, I cant force you otherwise. 

[Later that Day]

 Was that Cyrus I saw pulling three stone sleighs? Ommadon asks. Gorbash looks at the elder. A look of shock almost crossed his face.  Aye, he is progressing rapidly.. Almost too rapidly. is replied as they watched the Hare-man return with the empty sleighs only to grab a fourth on his way back to the processing plant in the center of Winterhold.  I dont think Ive ever seen anything like it. Ommadon states pulling down on his beard. 

[That Night] 

Cyrus cheered with the Dwarves as they again feasted, they sang ate and was merry. For all his hard work that day, he almost got the full tanker of Ale down before passing out. This time it was Gorbash that drug him to the home he was staying at, Xifeng had to leave. But said she would be back when he was ready.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2013)

*[Continued]*

[Mournblade V]​
[3rd Day]

-Splash-

 ?Wake UP!?​
Cyrus leaps, slamming into the roof of the home he was living in,  ?Whu-what time is it?? Cyrus asks holding his head,  ?Two in the morning Outsider, time to start your new day.?,  ?Two??,  ?Don?t complain, I get up at one every day, you had two hours of sleep. You got this, right??,  ?What?d you just say?? Cyrus asks, not sure if he heard Smrgol right.  ?Are you deaf, I said you had two hours, even dead men don?t get that much sleep.? is roared as he grabbed Cyrus by a foot. With a pounding hangover headache he is dragged out of the warm straw bed he was now longing for. 

 ?What are we doing today?? is asked as Cyrus trudged behind his new teacher.  ?Something special, you are part of an elite group outsider. Today you join a select few of your kind that get taught this.? is replied as they approached an underground waterfall. Cyrus stood there in bewilderment as Smrgol continued to walk,  ?Today you will start to learn one of the two arts that all Dwarves must know before they can finish their rites of passage, it?s called Life Retur? hey are you listening?  why did you stop? for the love of the forge, get up here!?    A stone slams off Cyrus? head snapping him from his stupor, and with a snort he is running to catch up with Smrgol. 

 ?Imagine your whole body as a singular package. Your hair, muscles, life force, mind and soul. Everything is interlinked yet separated in their own ways.? Smrgol teaches as the two sat beneath the running waters. It was almost enough to paralyze Cyrus, but he was allowed to sit just far enough back that he could still move. The two had their eyes closed as they mediated,  ?You have to feel every ounce of yourself, then breath it all in and let it go as a calmness washes over your mind. Let go, let it go blank.? 

[4th Day]

After a night of partying, Cyrus finds himself shit faced and ready to puke while in the presences of the village elder and leader. Ommadon lightly chuckled as he watched Cyrus attempt to keep his dinner down.  ?Are you regretting your choice?? is asked and Cyrus pulled his gaze up,  ?No?? is replied before he doubled back over.  ?This is a life of a suckling for about seven years, some don?t make it and other become outcast faced to walking the whites for the rest of their lives.? is explained, the Dwarven culture was rough and tumble, but it made their community all the stronger in the end.  ?We are one of the few families that still practice the old ways of our people, but enough about that. Today you will start to learn the final step to fulfilling a rite of passage, the surface world calls this Breath of all Things and it is what allows us to cut steel.? the elder states sliding Blood Razor to Cyrus.

 ?And today you will start to learn how to do it as well.? is added as he pulled his large ax off his shoulder. Behind the Dwarf was a metallic looking wall, it had many gashes and nicks in it.  ?Well, shall we get to work in honing that skill?? he states as he took a stance.  ?I?ve already observed that you can control your very muscles very well, so this should almost come as a second nature to you. All you have to do is learn how to push that last little bit of force out of them and soon cutting steel will be like cutting paper.? is stated as he slid the ax down the face of the wall leaving a shallow cut.  ?Now, watch me one last time and then you?ll start.? 

[-]

And so it started for Cyrus, the days started to fall into a routine that quickly repeated itself. He?d fight with Aragh until he was almost dead then came the mines followed by mediation and muscle training to cut steel while at all times eating and drinking like a Dwarf. 

[17th Day]

 ?Ah what is this?? Aragh hollered as he pushed Cyrus? face into the stone walls of the room they were in. The wall shook and a whole section crumbled to dust as the Hare-man is thrown to the side. Face torn open Cyrus hits the ground with a rolling thud. But his body was toughing up as the Dwarf charges in. A solid right hook catches Cyrus in the teeth jarring his grey matter as he is shot like a bullet toward the opposite wall. Aragh vanishes in a blur of color as he appeared behind the careening bullet.  ?Quadruple Ax Handle!? he roars as his beard formed a set of hands. All four ?fist? slam into Cyrus? chest. Like a meteor Cyrus impacts the floor below. Fragmented stone shatters to dust as a crater is dug and small mountains lifts to the ceiling forming a wall of stone that cut the room in two.  ?I know you?re still alive down there.? Aragh barks into the hole he made after landing. At that moment he takes as step back as a blood soaked furry hand lands on the edge of the crater. With a grunt Cyrus pulled his wrecked body up. A grin slid across his face as his fur started to uncross. He, himself was starting to get the hang of Life Return.

 ?Not bad Outsider.? is stated as he again vanished into a blur. Cyrus turns, but it was a bit too late as Argh?s beard wrapped around the foot the Hare-man was going to use to attack with. Spinning the Dwarf hurls Cyrus into the wall he built. With a thunderous blast the wall shatters and cascades back into the hole from which is was born as Cyrus slammed off the ground several yards away.  ?Meteor Heels!? falling from the height of the ceiling. Each boot catches Cyrus in the chest shattering every rib as they both are driven Aragh?s height into the cave?s floor.  ?Gorbash, he?s all yours.? is stated as he pulled himself from the hole. Laying in a crumpled mess of his blood and ruble Cyrus barely clung to life. His bruised and torn flesh struggled to stay attached to his chest.  ?If you?re not careful, you will kill him one of these days.?,  ?Bah, he has three days away from me. He?ll be fine.? is scoffed as Cyrus is carried off to the Dwarven Healing pools. 

 ?What concerns you so that you?re going this far on a fledgling?? Ommadon asks walking from the shadows.  ?Fledgling? I?m just waiting on the day he figures out how to fight me back? he?s advancing way faster than any Suckling has.? Ommadon stroked his beard,  ?Yes, it?s amazing even Hattanzo didn?t advance this quickly, tell me. Is it taking all that force to keep him down?? Aragh stiffened a bit,  ?Define force? Ommadon grunted as he walked off,  ?Speak no more, I know what I need too.? 

[That Night] 

Three mugs sat before Cyrus as he took part in singing with the Dwarves, tales of glory battle and saucy women all the while they slung their ale around with joy before downing it in a couple of large gulps. 

 ?Anothersh!? Cyrus exclaims stumbling about. Seemed his body was getting used to the Dwarven Ale. Sadly after this no other man made drink would be able to even remotely faze him save some of the stronger drinks.  ~


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2013)

*Sasha vs. Kiki *












Sasha evaded each of Kiki's oncoming strikes, managing to block each swipe of her fingers with her blade. Sooner or later she would land one though. 

Sasha jumped back as Kiki brought her leg down, smashing a hole into the ground below. _"Her legs are strong. It was bad enough when I just had to worry about her hands."_ In the distance, another massive explosion could be seen, followed by a large rockslide. _"That's where Zy is..."_ 

"You take your eyes off me and you'll get squished!" Kiki swung her leg at Sasha again, who narrowly dodged, following it up with a slash. She missed again, and Kiki kept coming. "I know...about you..." Kiki said in between attacks. "I've heard about you...I read your wanted poster...you're a traitor. You killed your own prisoner. Some guy from North Blue...Donnigan"

"I didn't kill anyone." Sasha said as she moved away from Kiki's attacks. Thankfully she hadn't landed any other blows with her hands this time. Kiki crossed her arms and titled her head as she stared at the tired swordswoman. "Oh? Well, he's dead."

"Donnigan was killed, but not by me." Kiki smiled and dropped her arms to her sides. "Whatever. I could care less about some marine reject like you anyway. I'm not even sure why I'm wasting my time with you to begin with." She turned to the destruction caused Zy and her boss. "You and your crew are as good as dead anyway. Actually...dead isn't the right word." She thought for a moment. "Slaves...perhaps. Just like Xerxes other puppets. Except I think he'll be even more rough with you guys. Considering that you cost him a chance at getting to Kai."

"Why does he want Kai so badly?" 

"Xerxes' father was a rival of Kai's family. Xerxes always wanted nothing more than to make Kai suffer for what was done to him. But now that Winter is dead, he'll settle for Drake." Kiki shook her head. "Enough talking. I'll take care of you and then I'll kill that Apple guy." 

Kiki rushed towards Sasha, who prepared her sword. Kiki brought her leg down, only to get it blocked by Sasha's blade. "Now that I'm close..." She pushed the blade out of the way with her foot and brought her finger tip down towards Sasha's chest. 

"Die-Blrrrgh!" Sasha kicked her in the stomach with as much force as she could summon. Kiki held her sides as she writhed in pain for a moment. When she looked up again, Sasha drew her sword and brought it down diagonally. 

"One Sword Style: Half Cross" In a flash, Sasha was behind her. Kiki fell to her knees, and a large wound opened up down her midsection. "That was dirty..." She fell face first onto the ground. "That's for calling me a 'marine reject'..." Sasha withdrew her sword.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 9, 2013)

*Asia Altero / Crewless / East Blue*

_Swashbuckling Pirates: Begin!_

Moss Bay was a spectacular sight, an island that was true to its name. Covered by moss and engulfed in greens and yellows, the small island was like a patch of vibrancy in the midst of the dark sea, the moon glowing softly and being reflected in the clear waters. Asia tilted her head, her arms crossed over the rail of the ship and her head comfortably tucked in the crook of her elbow. Her hair fluttered in the wind, loosely tied into a braid and slung over her shoulder. The sea shimmered in the moon light, the island of Moss Bay nearing inch-by-inch. By her estimation, it would take another hour for them to reach and dock. One more hour, and then she?d be able to find herself a crew to journey with. 

?The sea sure is beautiful tonight,? a deep voice spoke from behind her. Asia turned her head to the side, observing the man who had settled comfortably beside her. ?Makes you feel like your drowning yet not, all at the same time.?

?That?s very accurate,? Asia agreed, a light smile on her lips. ?Sometimes, you can even feel the sea wash over you, calming your senses? I haven?t experienced it much, but from when I have, it?s?  nice,? she finished lamely.

The man chuckled, nodding. He wasn?t much older than her, probably around his twenties, with a tanned face and fire-red hair, his azure eyes sparkling brightly from the moonlight. A sword hung loosely from his hip, his long black coat flapping in the wind.

?A new one to the wonders of journeying by the sea, eh?? he questioned, cracking a grin.  Asia nodded, a sheepish smile mirrored on her face. ?Don?t fret about it much, you?ll get to know more as you go.? Then, he noticed the sabre at her hip. ?A swordswoman? Now, that?s new!?

Asia froze. Oh no. What if this man alerted the authorities, and carted her off to? to prison? Was possessing an unlicensed weapon illegal? She didn?t know, and she cursed silently, wishing that she had had the foresight to look into it all before even dreaming of running away from her home. Please, please, _please_. The man didn?t look aghast, nor was he cautious?did he think the sabre was fake? She glanced downwards; no, it certainly didn?t appear that way. The metal of the blade shone hauntingly, the hilt a gorgeous blue with a silken ribbon tied at the end. It had been a gift from her tutor for doing so well, and she treasured it. The sabre was a gift that was truly heartfelt, given without coercing, just because. 

?What do you practice, m?lady?? the man continued, a spark of interest in his eyes. Asia breathed a sigh of relief. Disaster averted. ?Fencing, I presume??

Asia shook her head. It may have irked some people, but she was terribly specific by nature.

?No, I practice _classical _fencing. Not the competitive kind,? she said. Her lips curved into a cat-like grin. ?By the looks of it, you practice Iaidō. A rare art, I?ve heard it was.? 

The man?s grin turned wicked, and he rested a calloused hand against the hilt of his sword, his eyes positively gleaming. If she had known better, Asia would have sworn that the man was a pirate, his aura reminiscent of a simple man who loved to sail the seas and fight for glory. She tilted her head slightly, curious.

?A rare art, indeed, m?lady,? the man said with a devilish smirk. ?But not that rare for the captain of this ship.?

He leaned back, and spread an arm towards the direction of the wheel. The navigator laughed loudly, a snort escaping every now and then. Asia frowned, hand on her sabre. She could sense something bad was about to happen.

?Welcome? to the _Beauty of West_, m?lady! Captain Robin H. Johnson of the Herculean Pirates, at your service!? the man, Captain Johnson, chuckled, his handsome grin broadening to a disturbing degree.  ?And _you _are our most special prisoner.?

?She?d fetch a purdy price, Cap?n!? the navigator hollered from his spot, roaring with laughter. ?Bwahaha, I?d even reckon ?er pops would give us a hefty sum to get his lil? girly back, wouldn?t ?cha say??

Asia glowered at the two, backing away slowly. Of course?that man was simply too suspicious. Why hadn?t she noticed before? A thundering of footsteps rang throughout the open ocean air, and Asia whipped her head around to stare down the several crewmen who rushed in from above, some coming out of the ship?s cargo hold, others creeping out from cabins. It was all a ruse, and she fell for it. A muffled thump came from the cabin on her left, from which a particularly bulky pirate exited, and she spotted the innocent passengers of the ship tied up and gagged inside before the door closed with a decisive slam. The pirate snorted at her disbelieving look, crossing his meaty arms in a bored fashion. His beady eyes watched her every movement.

The charismatic Captain Johnson, his dazzling smile ever present, tutted at her.

?Good Rogers, men! Where are our manners?? he asked with a mocking pout, a hand on his heart, a downcast frown on his face. ?We haven?t even asked her what her name is, and we?re off to kidnapping the poor lady. How terrible!? He straightened slowly, his smile darkening as he looked at her. ?Your? name, may I ask??

?Beh, Cap?n, we all know she?s the Altero lass!? one of the crewmen bellowed, crouching on his heels and watching the exchange with deplorable interest. Asia sniffed, scrunching up her nose. ?We dun need ?neething else!?

?I do have a name, you useless ape,? Asia shot, eyes narrowed. ?It?s Asia.?

?And what a beautiful name it is,? the Captain sighed. ?Too bad we?ll have to gag you, dear, or I?d be asking you to keep repeating it ?til dawn. Men, get her.? He shrugged towards her direction, sauntering away with a wicked laugh. 

The crewmen sniggered in unison, moving forward, hands outstretched and ready to grab her?when Asia growled and whipped out her sabre, twirling it as a taunt, poised for attack. Her hair, undone from the loose braid, flew around her as the wind strengthened, gusts slamming into the ship and making it tilt precariously. The crewmen staggered a little, shifting to regain balance, while Asia remained unfazed. Her balance was perfect; fencing required great agility, speed and dexterity, which meant balance was a must, alongside weight-distribution. 

?Well?? she raised a brow. ?Aren?t you going to try to attack me?? Another twirl of the blade. 

Then, one man moved, and like a dam broken, the rest roared, rushing at her. 

Parrying a blow with her sabre, she leapt backwards, angling it in different directions to block the blade of another swordsman, ducking in time to miss a flying kick, the crewman sailing over the railing and plummeting into the sea with a scream. She didn?t hesitate when another slash came at her torso, slamming the flat of her own blade against the other?s, a black-haired man with brown eyes, and holding it in place, pushing backwards. The weight shifted, and she twisted her wrist, both blades turning and the man backing up against the railing. Just then, she picked up on a whoosh behind her, her senses tingling. 

A fist flew over where her head had been, and landed in the face of the black-haired swordsman. Asia, still ducking, sidestepped another crewman and turned on her heel, slashing once at the swordsman and the other crewman; they cried out loud, clutching at their oozing wounds and crumbling on the spot when Asia leaned backwards to let a group of large, stocky pirates run into them, missing her by sheer luck, creating a dog pile. She skipped a few steps ahead, elbowing the navigator in the face when he attempted to lunge at her with a gag.  

?Oomphf! That hurt, ye bitch!? the navigator screeched, clutching pathetically at his broken nose, blood dribbling down his fingers. ?Yer gonna pay fer?hey? he-_hey!_ Where d?you think yer goin?, Altero? Holy fuck, come back, ye crazy shit!?

Asia paid him no heed, sprinting towards the spare boat that was slowly being lowered. A few of the crewmen were boarding on it, possibly to get some rations from Moss Bay, which was her stop. Leaping off the railing to descend to the lower range, she continued running, a frown on her features. Left, veer right, sidestep the idiot who came in her way, go left again?got it! She shoved the crewmen off with a flick of the flat side of her blade, ignoring their protests, and chopped the thick rope that was lowering the boat downwards. The boat, with her as the only passenger in it, fell down onto the sea with a large splash, floating smoothly with a light tilt. 

?Au revoir, folks!? Asia called, a Cheshire grin on her pale face. ?Moss Bay, here I come!? 

The shocked, yet pleased face of Captain Johnson appeared over the railing, his eyes wide and eyebrows raised. 

"Well..." he mused, leaving the railing and heading back to his office. "A smart girl, that one."


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 9, 2013)

*Kane Newman* - _Wreckers Crew_

______________________​
Huge. That was the first thought that came into my head as I arrived at my destination. The place which connected the four blues, and the entrance to the Grand Line: Reverse Mountain. I had heard stories of how big it was on my journey here, that I would be in awe. But I never paid them any attention. I mean, how impressive could a giant rock be? I was wrong, though.

Reverse Mountain was more than a rock. It was a symbol. Of the magnitude of the task that stood on the other side, and of one's spirit. Even though I hadn't actually landed yet, I could feel the powerful spray of the waterfall cascading into the pool. Among other things, Reverse Mountain was also a test of spirit. Somehow, I kind of doubted my small ship would be able to withstand the huge drop. Tying a drill onto the end of my rope, I launch it at the shore and smash the drill in, before pulling myself forward.

Finally, I had arrived. 

I was one step closer to the Grand Line. But on the other hand, my food rations were nearly exhausted. Assuming I could survive the drop, I'd probably end up running out of food a few days afterwards. Anchoring the ship with another drill, I leap onto the shore, stumbling slightly as I did so. "I wonder if anybody or anything lives here..." I mutter. If there were any inhabitants, I suppose I could resort to hunting for food, or just ask for some. Either way, I needed some way to gain access to some sort of consumable. I was starving.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue Bliss Island]​*
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island, Goofball Vs Sniper]

?I tell you what Hunter.? The sniper states as he circled the inventor. ?I know you?re not a fighter and given your history, I bet that Rogers probably manipulated you. Give up and I can promise a merciful death.? Is added as the Marine tossed that knife from hand to hand,  ?You really think so?? is asked and the Marine nodded.  ?Sorry friend, but if death is the only option that I have to me, then I believe fighting for to live would be better. Besides, I have to build that back scratcher for Giants.? Hunter replies pulling his tonfas up. Sliding his feet apart he squares up on the Marine who allows that blade to drop back to his side. Looking down he cackled just lightly before dashing forward with unsuspected speed. 

-ting,ting,ting-

The echo of steel on steel erupts across the Marine base as Hunter deflects the volley of Knife attacks, grunting as he does so he cursed that he didn?t just knock this guy out with his crossbow. He really wasn?t much on the physical confrontation circuit. Worse of all, the Marine realized it faster than Hunter himself did. A kick to the gut followed a deflected knife which causes hunter to stumble back. The stiff boot left the Pirate to be reeling as the Marine spun in slicing a shallow gash across the man?s stomach. Hunter gasped while dropping one of the tonfa and is brought to his knees by a solid rap on his skull with the butt of the blade, ?I?m telling you Hunter? is snapped as a boot catches the blonde in the chops. ?If you surrender, you death will be ??

-SLAM-

That second tonfa slams into the Marine?s gut while Hunter rolled back to his feet which are followed by a fist to the jaw line and a tonfa strike to the chest that sent the Marine stumbling.  ?Sorry; I don?t give up on my inventions, so I?ll be damned if I?ll give up on living any less easily!? is declared with defiance. The Marine sneered as he wiped the blood from his lips. ?Well, I guess this spit of dirt will be your graveyard.? The Marine sniped as he allowed his knife to tumble over his fingers. A second lunge catches hunter?s left arm, slicing another clean gash across it. But instead of reeling like earlier Hunter slams that Tonfa off the Marine?s back which is followed by a knee to his gut. The Marine, rattled, stumbled away. ?Bastard? is grumbled and he dives to the side throwing a kick to keep the advancing Hunter at bay_ ?he?s adapting too quickly?_ is thought as he missed his kick. Hunter attempts to break his knee as the Marine shifted his weight to avoid the strike.

 ?Stand still so I can hit ya!? Hunter yells angrily as the Sniper rolled to the side tossing the knife as he drew his second. ?What is the appeal to me?? is asked as he charged in as Hunter evaded the tossed blade; ?Gotcha!? is yelled as he stabbed out. Hunter gasps as the blade buries deeply into his gut. Hunter stumbled as he latched onto the Marine. ?I told you that this would be the painful way Hunter, now I?m going to slowly bleed you until you die.  ?Jordyn is going to kill me.? Hunter mumbles as he slouched over the Marine?s shoulder. ?What was that?? is asked as the Inventor dropped a bar to the ground.  ?I said I?m the one that got you? is replied as Joseph ran from the Marine base while it rocked from his Cannon Balls.

The Sniper jumped at the explosion which gave Hunter the time he needed to pull always as he triggered his Crossbow with a slip string. 

*-BING-*​
Old Betsy unfolds sights up and a solid steel slab is fired right between the Sniper?s legs. The man freezes while his eyes rolled to the back of his head. Frothing at the mouth he crumbles into a heap.  ?Think I won that one.? Hunter grimaces as he clutched his gut.  ?Oh, that knife isn?t there, that knife isn?t there, that knife isn?t there.? he chanted closing his eyes. You know what they say, out of sight. Out of mind. But peeking only shows that he is indeed stabbed.  ?Bummer, it?s there? gotta try harder?? ~

[With Jordyn]

The entire South Wall to the Base crumbles as Ayiah is blown through the wall to the outside. With a thud and a roll she comes to a crumbled slouch as Jordyn stomped into the daylight. She slams a foot down on the struggling Marine knocking her unconscious.  ?HUNTER!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers-

"Hey Hunter hows... wow you have a knife in you." Joseph blinks a bit, helping his first mate up. "You ever consider not having a knife in you? I hear it's a much more logical health plan as opposed to the opposite fact." Joseph pulled some bandages out of one of his pockets. "Here you go buddy." He handed the bandages to Hunter. "I don't know how to use them well on others, but i'm sure you can get the hang of bandaging up yourself right? And that knife there... just, you know... take it out first." It was then Joseph heard the loud scream of an angered woman. "See... See... that was really loud. Did you piss off a demon?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 9, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​
*The Lonely Dragon​*

Ryu entered Loguetown from above, brown locks whipping and snapping as the wind carried him to his destination. The Skyking he rode allowed the young martial artist to land near the docks and soak in the devastation. It looked as if a few Seakings washed ashore and attempted to tear the entire island apart to cure a petty case of boredom. The half Nihonese youth shook his head and let loose an impressed whistle while taking in the wreckage.

"Man I'm starving," Ryu muttered with a palm lightly patting his solid abdomen. He skipped down to land quietly on a street of strangers with a few tossing him worried glances. The last thing anyone here wanted to see was more superhuman exploits. As impressive and breathtaking as an extraordinary fight could be, the aftermath is rarely seen and/or acknowledged. 

"Hey, stranger... what're you here for...? Can't imagine a reason a man would venture to Loguetown after the hell that just happened," said a grumpy old man asked while pausing from his tedious sweeping. He stared at the young man oozing charisma and a carefree vibe that seemed to make him feel larger than life. A personality like that usually spelled trouble these days. 

Ryu sat, perching himself a wall someone must've cut clean in two judging by the piles of busted stone by his feet. Curious now, Ryu's legs crossed and he leaned forward asking, "Visiting my grandfather. What exactly did I miss...?"

"A trap set for pirates. A lot of people were slain in the process, including regular civilians. This war on piracy has gotten out of hand!" The old man snapped. The stare he shared with Ryu broke and the disgruntled elder paced back and forth on the open road while grumbling to himself about the boldness of the rambunctious youth of the world.

A small girl in a summer dress chirped, "A big sea monster showed up too!"

A construction worker paused to face Ryu, nodding and adding in, "Yeah, Titan, that bloated Kraken of the Sea... but the pirates destroyed him with some laser cannon... then there was a robot... he was eating pirates, but the pirates jumped him and ate him instead!"

"Hmm.. Titan? Yeah, I've heard of the legendary Kraken family... well, I'll leave you to your ramblings old man!" Ryu cheerfully offered with a halfhearted salute. He flipped over the geezer twice and landed for a merry trot. On the way to Grandpa Hanzo's place he snatched a few onigiri set out for workers and proceeded to snack on them. His swiped meal was spit out when he reached his grandfather's work shop. 

_Closed...?_​
Ryu placed a fist on his grandfather's shop, barely containing a worried expression. He snatched a whistling man passing the shop by the shirt, yanking the confused stranger face to face. Confused and infuriated, Ryu shouted, "What happened to the man in this shop?!"

"H-he went missing! Hanzo the Ninja?! I heard he closed shop and joined a pirate crew!" The man wailed, afraid that the hostile young man was going to bash his face in, and judging by his muscles the guy figured he probably could.

"Tch," Ryu managed, before releasing the guy and nervously pacing. "Pirates...? Grandpa, what have you gotten yourself into? Why would you possibly follow a bunch of pirates? Damn that old guy is such a pain..."

Ryu wandered around until he found a restaurant and stepped inside to sit on a tall pearl white stool with a huff. Ordering a stack of chicken wings, chicken legs and thighs, some pizza, some ice cream, some spaghetti, some french fries, some nachos, and of course three hamburgers... Ryu ate. Well, more like scarfed down anything in sight.

Outraged or annoyed customers grumble and glance in the direction of the Nihonese stranger chowing down. Ryu looks up when an obese man failing miserably to keep his sagging jeans up walks out of the bathroom. His plaid shirt can't protect anyone ambitious enough to glance in his direction from seeing the top of his hairy ass cheeks. "Hey, hey boy! You're in my seat!" When he didn't get a response he shouted, "I SAID YOU'RE IN MAH DAMN SEAT!"

"Here," Ryu stopped chewing long enough to say while offering him a chicken's fried leg.

"WE DON'T TAKE KINDLY TO YOUR KIND AROUND HERE!" Big Bill shouted before lifting Ryu by the top and roughly slinging him across the counter.










​
Customers immediately jerked back, their dining experience ruined by the a sliding young man that fell off of the edge of the counter to land face first into broken cups and plates. Big Bill high-fived his friends, laughing at Ryu's expense. Standing, Ryu sluggishly glanced in the direction of the men. Lifting his fist up and back, his arm snapped and unseen force smashed into Bill's chest, sending him crashing through the wall and into a stack of barrels that burst apart outside.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hank McCoy


​A gentlemen in a pinstripe suit approached Ryu to quickly say, "Wow! Baby! What a show! Names Hank, Hank McCoy! There's a tournament coming up nearby and I'd like to fund YOU as a participant. Are you a fighter? Of course you're a fighter! Well then times wasting ship is waiting we're burning daylight baby let's go!" 

Ryu allowed himself to be rushed out by the man, an eyebrow sluggishly arching. A tournament...? Interesting. He wondered if he'd find any skillful fighters in it...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 9, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Grand Line, Deacon City]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]

[The Davey Jones]

[Makin' It Rain]

They were having a ball, Kai briefly had to interrupt his bottle poppin' to drag Hiro off. While over the night there had been more than a few that had a bit too much to drink and eventually had to be carried off, Hiro had bigger problems than just being a lightweight. The swordsman could drink sake with the best of them, but his alcohol tolerance seemed to be very specific as a few shots had muttering incoherently as he swayed on his seat as if he was caught in an invisible current. When he had fallen down for the third time and his bruised face started to turn a shade of green, Kai had him carried him off and pushed him in a broom closet. "Use the bucket if you need it, I'll pick you up before we head back but in the meantime boobs and spicy hot chickenwings await me!"

He was just in time to see Sam take the stage, he was presented with more food and drinks as fun parts wiggled around in his vicinity. Could life get any better? Sam really started to let loose and get into the performance. Few men, or women for that matter, could keep their eyes off her. As a trail of red vapor was left in her wake, Kai wasn't the only one that had to rub his eyes and wonder silently if he had drank too much. When he started spilling liquid on the floor, first his drink and then some drool mixed with hot sauce, Kai sprang into action. He wiped his face on a bra that had been dropped on his head and then started taking his shirt off. 

No, it was not that Sam, or one of the many other women in various states of undress, had gotten him a tad too excited and that he was now looking for some sexy time right here out on the stage. His mind wasn't that warped. 

No, he was jsut not one to be outdone. "Who wass this pinkhaired tease thinking she was?" He would show her, and all them fangirls. There was only one bombshell here, and his name was Kaiser D. Drake.

Granted his attempt at a seductive performance didn't have the best of starts, he managed to himself tangled up in his own clothes as he had tried to combine being sexy, efficient and speedy at the same time. He had started this "seductive" undressing routine that involved taking his pants off with his right hand, and taking his shirt off with his left hand....And right foot for some reason.....

The succubus that had been propositioned by Sam, to "accompany" Kai for the evening watched the scene unfurl with an expression of dread mixed with confusion, she swiped twoshots from the tray of a passing waiter and downed the both of them in succession as she took in some liquid courage. She was going to need it to tackle this particular monster, she fingered the silver bar Sam had slipped her, a physical reminder of why she was doing this. As tall and handsome that he was, without an ounce of fat to be found on his ripped body, there was something very unattractive about the way he was covered in grease, condiments and had just finished devouring a metal bikini one of the dancers had worn.

Kai had been doing a version of the pectoral muscle dance, on unsteady legs and while light gleamed off his muscles like he had coated himself in baby oil before doing his performance, which was close enough to the truth. He had rubbed some grease on himself, to make the dish he was about to serve even more presentable. The crowd was saved from any more of his performances as the green haired temptress had decided to bite the bullet and do her part on the arrangement made. How much work could a drunk clown be? The boy would most likely pass out before getting back to one of the rooms upstairs, that served exactly for the purpose of providing a comfortable place where the patrons could continue being entertained by the dancers in a more private setting. Hint hint, wink wink.

Jade, back in full costume again and with the silver bar deposited where Sam had originally placed it, came in and saved the day. By dragging Kai towards he back of the stage. As they passed Sam, some winks and nods were exchanged as the pink haired gone wild smirked and encouraged Kai to "Enjoy yourself kid."

Kai had some trouble understanding what was going on as he was being pulled past the curtains, the only logical answer was that the out of the frenzied crowd that he had instigated with his scrumptious body a woman had been driven to the point of madness, she had to have her way with him and couldn't wait a second longer. "Heh heh, I'll take care of you baby." 

"I'm sure you will....Stud." She said seductively, an academy award worthy performance of the dancer. As she reached the backstage area where the dancers would linger before/between/after performances, she grabbed a damp towel and started wiping Kai off with it as she pulled him along. _Let's see if he cleans up nice. _ 

"Wait, I forgot my pants."

"You won't need them baby."

"I left all my chicken in my pants!"

"Blegh...I mean, you'll have everything you need upstairs sweetness, I'll make sure you'll be left wanting for nothing." She went from his neck up to his ear, leaving a trail of kisses. "I'll make sure your first time will be special, you don't want to drink anymore and risk forgetting about that lifechanging moment?" 

They stood in place, her arms wrapped around his waist as she started nibbling on his earlobe. Kai's expression went through the following. 

Enjoyment

Confusion

"First?.....Uhm....It isn't..."

Comprehension

Deviousness

With a smirk, flashing a bright silver smile, he internally laughed like a super villain. Muahahahahhaha. He wasn't sure what had brought it on, but if this minx wanted to give him a "special time" he wasn't going to turn it down. Little details would be left ignored, he wasn't hurting anyone? Besides...... He was a pirate! Plundering fair maidens was their business. Now that he thought about it, it was kinda hot that as far as she was concerned she was about to plunder his innocence. He could get into that.

"Oeh miss, please be gentle." He said in his best innocent voice, big eyed and with a hand placed in front of his mouth as he performed this over the top young innocent soul routine. He proved to be a better actor than stripper, that much was obvious. 

Jade was biting her lip by now, this might just not be as bad as she was expecting. Hell, if she could get him into a shower, she might even end up enjoying herself..... She pulled Kai's head down to her chest, wanting to give him a quick taste here in this stairwell before they would move on.

*Sniff Sniff.

CHOMP*

"EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!" 

[Docks] 

The four some had no clue they were being watched, they were distracted by performing their tasks while listening to Gemma give a run down on the island. 

"I like the sound of that." Daz mentioned, referring to the Pirateport she mentioned. "Not too big on marines after that near death encounter on Loguetown." They got the job done quick, and it didn't take long before they got some information out some intoxicated party goers. There was a celebration taking place at the Dave Jones, in honor of the UC.

"Well, let's go crash a party boys, Gemma you're with me.

[The Davey Jones; Partys Over]

Jade wasn't quite sure, this could be very painfull. Or very pleasurable. Or even better, a bit of the former and a whole lot of the latter. She was quite overwhelmed when she was suddenly pushed back and pressed up against a wall as Kai seemed intent to eat her..... Alive.....Ahem.....

The door leading to the stage was suddenly kicked open, a pair of armed robots stepped through the doorway. *"There he is!"*

"Hmmm?" Kai released Jade, turning his head to look back at the shouting that came from behind. His mouth was chewing fiercely, the strap of a bra and piece of silver was hanging out from between his lips.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 10, 2013)

_Swashbuckling Pirates: Begin!_

The whistle of a blade slashing made Asia turn around and run in the opposite direction, heading towards the noise in an uncharacteristic move. Asia usually shied away from battle, but she reckoned it would be a stupid thing to do when she was aspiring to become a pirate, out of all the occupations she could?ve thought of. Shaking her head, she continued sprinting, her sabre safely tucked back into its sheathe and her hands tying her hair into a tight knot at the nape of her neck, wincing when she remembered how hard it would be to untie that knot. But that was for later. This was now.

?Step aside, step aside!? she cried, dodging several civilians who were desperately trying to scurry away from the battle taking place. Asia hoped it was the infamous pirate crew that the friendly pirate at the bar was talking about. He had never mentioned their name, however, which was a dumb move on her part. She should?ve asked! Then again, bygones were bygones, and she would just have to use her brain. ?Good Rogers on a barbecue stick, people, please! Move aside!?

?What a rude girl!? a plump woman huffed, stumbling as Asia swept past her, uncertain on her little pink heels, clutching at her flowery hat with a scowl. She huffed again. ?Youth nowadays!?

Asia ignored her, too focused on actually reaching the crime scene?or battlefield, whichever one suited it better. This was a chance for her to join a crew, and that meant journeying, which could lead to her freedom and discovering the cause of her mother?s death to boot! It was a golden opportunity, one that she would not, could not, miss. Too late had she set out on her own path, a fact she regretted, and now that she had, Asia would unravel each and every mystery that had plagued her in her life. Of course, the freedom part came first. Didn?t this already count as being free, though? Being able to run when she felt like it, board a ship on a mere whim, rush into battle without any forethought? What more was there to freedom?

?I?ll think about it?LATER!? she snapped out loud, rolling her eyes. Yeesh, what wonderful timing. ?First, to find the crew!? 

A loud, cackling laugh broke her out of her reverie, and Asia immediately looked upwards, where a duo clashed fists. 

?Found them,? she whispered. A slow, lazy grin spread over her face.

Asia unsheathed her sabre and leapt up, running towards the two.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2013)

*Kagami*

?Here kitty kitty kitty!? Kagami beckoned the large man cat, taunting it so it didn?t have a chance to use any tactics. She hated tactics; that was definitely Teri?s thing, not hers. Luckily she was well versed in the art of trolling having learned from the biggest trolls in all the world ? the Overkills. The private island which they resided in was full of traps and ?practical jokes? and there was even a scoreboard to determine who was top shithead. What else was there to do for semi retired pirates and their kids?

The cat hissed and his huge frame ran towards her with a flurry of swings from his hammer. Kagami parried and dodged as best she could as each missed swing turned various structures into rubble. 

?Damn it, if I could use this weapon to the fullest of its abilities this would be much easier! Instead I?m stuck with?.this?? Kagami parried a huge hammer blow which had enough force to slide her several feet back, tripping over an uneven piece of stone as she went and tumbling to the ground.

?RAAAARGH!? the Captain leaped into the air, his form arched and his hammer behind him ready to deal a coup de grace.

?SHIT!? Kagami rolled out of the way just in time but the force of the hammer blow was enough to send her flying once more, careening into a wall. ?Damn it?I have to charge this thing somehow.?

She started to pump the weapons mechanism in order to get it to charge up, the rod starting to hum and vibrate. ?oh for the love of oda?? The cat was having none of it, sensing that the momentum was clearly his and was starting to attack more tactically and at odd angles. His speed was ridiculous. Kagami took a solid blow to her back and was lifted a good 6ft in the air before she shot off through a school gymnasium and out the other side into the play area. 

Her body ached and screamed in agony as she slowly got out of the rubble, especially her back. ?Oh god that hurts??

?C?mon Kagami you can do it!? Tony said from the screen embedded in the  metal dildo.

?Aunt Tony, this weapon?I don?t mean to be mean but I?m not sure I can use it.? She said looking at it.

?You?you don?t like it?? Tony said with big tears welling up in her eyes.

?No no no no?I do?I do like it. It?s great but you know?maybe better off in the hands of my mom.? Kagami said trying to be as tactful as she could be.

?Kagami, you have the potential to be better than your parents. Better than any of us. You can do it!? Tony said staring at her with a determined look. Kagami sighed. She knew all that already, she was just trying to be nice to Tony, so she played along, ?yeah?you?re right I can do this.?

However, merely uttering those words gave the white haired diva some much needed energy. ?Fuck yeah I can do this!? She hadn?t realised she had gotten demoralized up until that point, ?Thanks Aunt Tony. I?m off to ram this thing down it?s throat. The hell with the innuendos!?

?You get em girl! Wait?.what do you mean innuendo? Did I do something weird again?? Tony said trying to think of anything she may have said or done recently that could have been misconstrued, completely oblivious to the fact that she had made a large metal dildo for Kagami to use.

Kagami had a plan. It was going to hurt. A lot. The cat had used a down to up motion with the hammer a couple of times, like a golf shot. That?s what she would use.

The cat raced through the giant hole Kagami had left and again swung violently at the girl. Kagami waited and dodged. No easy feat, given that she felt like she had the back of a 60 year old, but she put everything she had into parrying the killer blows.

?Bad kitty! No?treats for?you!? Kagami said as she was pushed back by the brute strength of the man. It was then that she noticed the backswing, it was coming! The Stratosphere captain braced herself as the shot was half blocked by the metal shaft and the cat used a patented golf swing to smash into the girl. 

Kagami was flung in the air at a tremendous pace - she blacked out for a second. When she came to she could see a great deal of the island. ?Holy shit?.?. Kagami?s arms were like jelly from blocking that hit but she had to concentrate. She pumped the rod as fast as she could causing the weapon to hum and make a groaning type noise.

?It?s just a weapon, it?s just a weapon, it?s just a weapon.? She chanted as she pumped faster and faster, the rod using the kinetic energy to supercharge the adhesive. Kagami started to fall back to earth with a waiting cat standing patiently below her. She had to get this to work or else she would be nothing but a bloody smear on that hammer. The gauge on the shaft told her she only needed a few more strokes. ?Come on, you bitch! Gimmie that special sauce!? she screamed just as she was a few feet away from the cat who swung his hammer straight at her head.

Just then a huge amount of white sticky adhesive came pouring out of the weapon covering the cat in it and slowing the hammer and all movement by the cat down to a halt. Kagami hit the dirt with a force that left an imprint of her in the ground. Both warriors unable to move. The cat looked utterly horrified at what had just happened. He was covered head to toe, barring his face, with the sticky substance and was shaken by the experience.

?Ugh?.uh?get it off?oh my god?this is absolutely disgusting. Did you just cover me in?.oh god that?s?.horrible!? the Captain protested and tried to move but was completely stuck. Kagami slowly turned around onto her back and looked up at him.

?You look like the cat who got the cream.? Kagami quipped and laughed heartily, then stopped at the pain of it. "Ugh, I really could use some help right about now."



*Teri*

To tell the truth Teri hated gunslingers. It was rare to find a stupid one because they were all dead. You could get away being stupid as a brawler, their Captain Kagami was a prime example, but as a gunslinger if you made one mistake you had a bullet in your brain. And that?s why she hated them ? they were all so damn smart, and this guy he was as smart as they came. The term bird brain was a derogatory one but it shouldn?t be, those damn birds were smart as hell.

The warehouse had been whirred into life for a while now and the two gunslingers were using it like their own chess board, shifting the crates and nets to try and plan something ? catch their opponent in a trap so that their shot would be true. Gerald had the advantage though through the many options he had in his gun. Teri had just plain old bullets ? he had fire, smoke and explosive rounds. Curiously though he was using the same guns as Teri was using, barring the blades at the end of hers. Her first plan; level the playing field. 

Teri knew she wasn?t hidden behind the crate but it would give her limited cover and at the very least her exact position would be hard to determine. It was then the crate exploded, splinters embedding into her back. ?Son of a bitch?.? She cursed at herself for being such a greenhorn ? of course explosive rounds would tear through a wooden crate. She crawled and struggled to get behind a metal pole. 

At least she knew the nature of the explosive rounds. Slightly slower projectiles but very, very strong. It seemed as though they spun slightly and gave a fair amount of recoil. Deadly, but which bullet wasn?t ? and besides out of the bullets she?d seen thus far, it was the one she could deal with the easiest. First thing was first; the smoke bullets. Teri shot at the windows of the warehouse and thankfully they were close to the sea, giving a lovely sea breeze that passed through the building. Next the fire ammunition. Teri shot at the sprinkler system, which sprayed water throughout. Two bullets neutralized, and one slower projectile left. She could do this.

Teri came out of cover to the bird gunslinger smirking, as he stood on a crate, his guns in his hands just idly by his side. Teri pointed hers at his face. 

?Giving up? Surely there?s more to you than just the special ammo.? Teri said, ?Now how bout you help me stop this ridiculous plan.?

?I'm sorry Teri. I like you but this is gonna hurt.? He said and fired a shot into the water covered ground. Teri?s eyes widened as she saw a flash of blue come out of the gun. An instant later the pain of electricity coursed through her entire body. He fired over and over causing the lightning to continue to take it?s toll on her and for the first time in her life she considered begging for mercy.

It took all she had to climb onto a crate but the respite was over in a blink of an eye as the crate exploded and she was plunged back into the water and back into the torturous pain. She couldn?t think ? all she could do was cry out. It stopped for a second and then continued.

?Please give up. I don?t want to kill you. Just agree to go our separate ways and you can live whatever dream you got in that head of yours.? Gerald said continuing to fire. 1,2,3,4,5,6 ? reload. That?s what Teri counted as she suffered.


?This?.my dream?.beat strong guys?.like you?..? she said with rage in her voice. 

He was on his 4th shot, two more. Just deal with it for a few more seconds. The 6th shot fired and deep within her soul she garnered the strength to jump up into the air and aim at the man?s head. It was part and parcel of being a gunslinger; you had a split second to live or to die and you had to make sure that the one shot you got was a good one. Killing intent is what her father had called it, without it there was no point in being any type of warrior. 

Teri?s bullet fired and sped it?s way to a startled Gerald. It hit his beak, which shattered and bits of bone lodged into one eye. Gerald fell to the ground but didn?t yell out in pain, but clutched his eye. Teri took everything she had left and sat beside him with a gun pointed at his head. She pulled the trigger, only for the gun to click. She knew the chamber was empty but it was a signal that the game was over.

?I hate gunslingers.? She said and the pair both chuckled at the statement.


----------



## ?clair (Jun 10, 2013)

_Swashbuckling Pirates: Begin!_

?You look like the cat who got the cream,? a distinctly female voice quipped and laughed heartily, then abruptly. "Ugh, I really could use some help right about now.?

Asia blinked, sabre loosely held in her slackening grip. 

?Um? can I be of any, er, use?? she awkwardly stumbled over her words, stepping forward gingerly, unused to asking people if she should help them clobber nasty pirates. ?I mean, I?m good with my sabre? it?s fine if you don?t want me to or a-anything?!?

The woman raised an eyebrow at her in response. Asia got the feeling that she hadn?t made a very ?cool? first impression.

?Er??


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2013)

Marco Melon-

Blacked out and out of sight, Marco had fallen into the medical sleep. "Ugh... Come on body... Get moving." Marco said in his dreams, "Get up and move... Don't let this fall take it's toll on you." He slapped himself a few times, "Come on, wake up! WAKE UP!" Marco's eyes opened to a normal man laying a few feet away from him. "There you go body... good chap." Marco crawled across the ground, making his way back towards where everyone had been originally... Sophia should be back at the town looking for the villagers. that would be good... find them and protect them. "She's a good assistant." Marco chuckled, turning onto his back. 

He was bleeding pretty badly, but it was nothing really... He had worse. "Time for more medicine." The doctor dosed himself heavy, drugs to stimulate cell regrowth for his wounds, pain killers and anti-biotics. Marco slowly stood up, his body aching at first and as he walked, a little less. "I gotta find the others to heal them." He shook his head a bit and started to jog as fast he could. He needed to find them and heal them, he needed to make sure they wouldn't hurt anyone else.   

After quite the jog he made it back to his original location, the lobster armed man minus an arm and the samurai down for the count. "Hello you two..." Marco limped past his crewmate... and the robot. Injecting the two fallen enemies with his special serum. He then made way for the sound of explosions... Hoping it was not going to be bad when he got into the warehouse. 

"Is everyone okay in here? Do you need a doctor?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 11, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Reverse Mountain*​
*Xerxes the Conqueror​*
Zy stood, barely, panting as he faced the intimidating form of Xerxes main body. Control Freak, the original title of the man that lost control of his mind and body some time ago, stood with fatigue written all over his face as well. Any attack Zy fired this guy could simply redirect, or he could topple the mountain with ease. Throwing back his head to make those imperial purple locks flail, Zy shouted, "What? You think you're gonna kill me?! Fuck outta here with that! Bitch I'm too beautiful to die!" Grinning despite the blood pouring down the side of his chin, Zy placed a palm on his chest where his aching heart throbbed, summoned that gorgeous blue glow, and pumped the power therein into his weakening body.

Eyes glowing when he looked up, Zy said, "C'mere, fucktoy. The Prince is going to have to teach your Arabastan ass some manners." 

Xerxes laughed through his proxy and the rocky platform that now seemed to be constructed purely for their entertaining performance began lifting in either pillars or thick uneven slabs of rock. Zy hopped along as the rising battlefield as what went up started crumbling from high in the air. Leaping forward, Zy produced a blue disc and timed it to land softly onto it on bended knee. 

Blue spherical shaped auras shined as Zy began rotating and blasting rapidly through the air to avoid rocks or seawater flying by as projectiles or shaped like massive hands, all attempt to knock him out of the air or seize him. Zy barely managed to avoid it all while swinging a fist backwards. 

_Bimu Bimu no...

This one is for you, Dodo...

*"HEAVEN'S REEZAA DRILL!"*​_

A blindingly bright linear winding beam burst through the solid rock Xerxes Control Master hid itself in and sent him spinning until he splashed messily into the water with enough force to blast the rapids as high as Zy and his flying disc soared through the air. 


_Interesting. This was entertaining enough. Well then, meet me in the Grand Line, boy! I'm going to completely crush you and your crew.​_

Zy fell off of the disc, which disappeared immediately from Zy losing consciousness seconds after his target did. Moments before he roughly hit a giant snapped off portion of the mountain busily drifting towards the Grand Line a small multicolored egg rested nearby him.

*Meanwhile...*

Green watched Kiki's battle nervously, head jerking about. Was he free...? "Oh pretty lady!" The muscular oaf sang. He peeked from behind a boulder, and asked, "Might I interest you in... uhm, rescuing me?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2013)

Marco made his way through the warehouse till he found his crew. Teri looked a bit beat up and yet so did Gerald. "Well hello there." Marco nodded towards Gerald, his shattered beak chunk still in his eye. "Can you fix me doctor? Or is it beyond your power." Marco nodded, "I have a cure to return you to normal. But i don't envy the pain you will endure." Gerald chuckled a bit, "Pain is nothing Doctor." Marco's hand is coated with medicine and he jabs his fingers into the bird man... Screams of pain and agony echo outward... "I've already cured the first mate and the samurai." Marco comments, "I hope you all can forgive me for this." He looked down at Gerald, slowly returning to normal, his screams going quite from hoarseness. "Sorry."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2013)

*Kagami.*

She looked at the finely dressed girl who was awkward as hell asking to join. Kagami grinned and groaned as she did.

“Hm – lookin to join my crew are ye? Well first you must complete a harsh initiation test! First test is a test of strength! You must carry me on your back and give me the smoothest and fastest ride possible. Oh I could walk if I wanted to but clearly your test takes precedence!” Kagami stated and tried to move but couldn’t. “Ahem…first you must pick me up…”

“You weakling! You couldn’t defeat me without the use of that….” the catman pirate encased in glue yelled out.

“Ah, but before you pick me up if you would be so kind as to slap Mr Pussy cat there in his bitch face. Don’t worry, he’s a real bad man who tried to mutate an entire village. Bad kitty. Very bad kitty!”


*Teri.*

She flinched as the transformation occurred in front of her. Not a pretty sight. Limbs bending and bones morphing. She would have hurled had she not repressed the urge. Vomiting with electrical burns and wooden splinters across her body would be rather unpleasant. 

Teri was never the type to ask for help or show weakness. Her father had drilled that into her, though every once in a while she did (for which she hated herself for). She also hated the fact that she had such Daddy issues. 

“So are you going to heal all of them?” Teri asked Marco, “This town…it’s going to take a while for it to get back on it’s feet.”


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 13, 2013)

*Reverse Mountain*

Kean stood on a raised area of the mountain, and adjusted his tie as he gazed down at the destruction caused by Zy's fight. The mountain had nearly been torn apart by the clash. He turned to see Zy laying unconscious on a small portion of the mountain set adrift. 

Kean hopped down onto the platform and eyed the boy, who was surprisingly not dead. "Still alive, hm? Well, that's impressive." He caught sight of a few of the "puppets" either floating nearby or laying scattered about the ruination. "Defeating all of Xerxes puppets is no small feat. I'll have to let Ghost know about this one." 

"Zy!" He heard someone calling in the distance. "Hm..." In a flash, Kean was gone. 

"Zy!" Sasha called out as she approached the shore. "Wait for me!" Green followed closely behind her. Sasha looked around, but couldn't see anyone. "Zy! Alexia!" 

Green was busy catching his breath while Sasha examined the area around them. "What happened here? Where is everyone?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Teri.*
> 
> She flinched as the transformation occurred in front of her. Not a pretty sight. Limbs bending and bones morphing. She would have hurled had she not repressed the urge. Vomiting with electrical burns and wooden splinters across her body would be rather unpleasant.
> 
> ...



"I have a container filled with the cure and as long as Kagami can defeat their captain before he sets off the bombs we should be good." Marco let Gerald sleep, the pain made him pass out and it was understandable. "Now then, we need to take care of your wounds. Please rest assured what i do, i do as a medical professional." 

Marco injected Teri with a couple anti-biotics, some pain killers and then started to rub some anti-boitic cream on her wounds and began wrapping them. "You will need a proper check up when we get back to the ship. I think the entire crew is in need of a full physical work up." Marco nodded, though.. he had other intentions...


----------



## kluang (Jun 14, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

"I don't trust you, doc. But I trust your medicine." says Bombera. He still bleeding and injured from his battle but he wont let Marco touch him.

"You will die. 75% Probability."

"Shut up 1-I. A man should be treated by a woman. Not another man."

"You just saying you want Sophia to touch you. How uncouth. That's not very gentlemanly."

"I'm just saying a woman touch heals better."

"I'm saying you're a pervert."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 16, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Sailing, Grand Line 
First Arc Conclusion*​
*Another City of Sin​*
Zy rested flat on his back after the chaos of the battle with Xerxes, which actually felt a little more like a war now. The unconscious pirate slept on his back with his head tilted and quiet sounds of slumber escaping him. 

When Sasha approached the muscular coward stalking her inched up cautiously. He did after all just witness this guy destroying parts of a mountain while rampaging. 

Alexia was approaching them from her cloud-dial carpet. While Sasha was shouting for them the princess was doing the same. She eventually spotted the group of exhausted combatants and flew down eagerly, laughing out, "Guys!" 

Hopping down, Alexia hurried over and tugged at Zy, thankful he wasn't as big as one of the McCoys. After lowering him onto the carpet she let out a relieved sigh and patted the young pirate's face. "Jeez, stupid... Are you trying to get yourself killed? You just destroy things wherever you go, I don't know whether you're destructive or just clumsy."

She never saw Zy in such bad shape though, and so she let the pirate rest there while hurrying to Sasha's side. "We're all okay... we're currently hiding out in a place called Vice City."

"B-beli.." Zy croaked out, a hand weakly shaking as he struggled to keep an arm in the air.

"Shhh no tears only dreams now," Alex dismissively muttered, her palm patting the pirate's face rapidly until he was unconscious again. 

"Guys, hop on. Um... Green, is it? Your grandmother and sister are also waiting for you there," Alex offered.

"I'M NOT GOING!" Green pouted, his muscular arms crossing as the man huffed and looked away in a stubborn gesture.

"Um, why not..?" Alex asked as patiently as possible.

"They steal from people there... the place is a dump! I have no intentions of getting robbed!" Green complained.

"We'll protect you, right Sasha?" Alex asked the swordswoman, and failed to get a truly heartfelt response. Sasha wasn't the type to like babysitting others, but the girl at least read the situation well enough to know they were merely keeping a promise. "Besides, there are lots of prostitutes..."

"Well why didn't you say so sooner?!" Green McCoy snapped while pushing his way onto the carpet. He settled himself on the edge of it, perched and ready for a little action in one of the many islands of sins.

Off they flew, with the unique skypeia carpet allowing them to head for Vice City with a sleeping Zidane K. Roberts on the back. High in the air they ended up flying right over Kane Newman, who appeared to be sailing in the same direction.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Winterfell]​*​
[Family Ties II, Mournblade VI]​
[Winterhold, Two Months Later]

-Battle with Aragh-

Aragh grunts with effort while tossing a punch that a large furry mit catches his fist. Cyrus can also be heard grunting while he twists the Dwarves fist to the left. Aragh bites his lower lip as he tries to overpower Cyrus.  But it was to little avail,  "You've adapted our form" he grunts while struggling to keep himself from being completely overpowered.  "but you'll never be able to defeat me, just mimicking us!" is added with a roar as the small mountain of stone tosses his left hand. It was a heavy strike that slams into Cyrus' face causing a thundering echo that causes the Hare-man to skid backward several yards,  "I beg to differ." is stated while he wiped a small trickle of blood from his mouth. A wide  widening grin cuts across Cyrus' face, in his bulky and squaty Dwarven point, he had no speed, he could  keep up with Aragh but being able to counter and win. Well that was a different story entirely.

But, that didn't mean that the Hare-man had to settle for a stalemate. That grin turns mischievous as he shifts into his Leg Point. His height almost triples as his leg muscles grow in size. With all the training he has been doing with the Dwarves all his forms had gotten all the more powerful.  "Wait for me Rebecca and Zy" he mumbles as he vanishes into a blur of brown, red and black. Where his feet once stood a crater explodes from the raw speed used. Aragh growls, his eyes were trained to follow high speed movement. But not this crazy amount of speed. All he could do is guess where Cyrus was going to strike. Even then, the Hare would probably be able to see through the defense and strike elsewhere.  "Why are you blocking over there?" is asked as Cyrus appeared to the Dwarves left.  "Tornado Driver!" is roared as he kicked out with all his might. 

Aragh gasps, he tries to move, but again to Cyrus' Leg Point. Even his quickest moves look like they are being done in slow motion. The kick fires our like a cannon shot and while in mid strike Cyrus shift back into his Dwarvern point, his leg gets shorter but it gets much stouter and solid. The shortening of the leg has little affect on hitting as Cyrus was too close to miss. His legs built like a hydraulic pump now makes a solid thud with the side of Aragh's ribs. A sound similar to a clap of thunder can be heard as bone cracks then shatters. The Dwarf howls in pain as he is launched away from his opponent. His body seems to whistle as he flies and within what seemed like an instant he slams headlong into the far wall that separated Aragh's Pit from the rest of the city. Another howl can be heard as the entire surface of the wall buckles. With a shattering pop the face of the wall slides into the pit as the rest of the wall buckles inward. From the other side Aragh fires. Into the city. As he flies, he also collides with buildings before coming to a rest several yards from Ommadon's feet.

 "Aragh, is that you?" is asked,  "Just a bit of a hiccup" he growls as he pushed up to his hands and knees.  That is some hiccup." Gorbash chuckles Smrgol joins in slapping his knee,  "At this rate, we'll have to dig you a new hole to fight in" is what is said as Cyrus appears to the group's right.  Sorry about that" he sighs seeing that Ommadon's house was again left in ruin,  "No need, I was thinking of moving anyway." is laughed as Aragh made his way back to his feet.  "We're not done!" is yelled as he attempted to snare Cyrus with his beard. Not as nimble in this heavy body as he normally is Cyrus opts to tangle his ears into Aragh's beard as he catches the Dwarves hair,  "Tordnado Driver!" is firmly stated as Cyrus shifted again into Leg Point. Flipping into an inverted hop he pulls Aragh's head up to the falling punt. 

A percussive wave explodes off the attack crumbling what was left of Ommadon's home as Aragh is driven into the rock hard ground.  "Well, this is a first",  "Yeah ,  don't recall the last time that Aragh needed to go to the healing pools", "Oh, yeah... that too. I was more talking about someone passing two tests in a single day" Smrgol states stroking his beard. As the dust settled Cyrus can be seen setting atop Aragh's broken form.  "You okay?" he asks casting his gaze downward.  "I think you broke my beard...",  "He's fine!" the three other Dwarves have a good laugh before Gorbash helps their fallen brethren back to his feet.  "I'll see you at the quarry tomorrow." he snickers as he led Aragh off. Walking up Smrgol places a hand on the Hares shoulder.  "Don't worry about coming to my training, I pass you off that. Your control over Life Return is almost mastered, polishing it will be left to you." 

-Quarry with Gorbash, Next Day-

 "..." 

 "He's monstrous" Ommadon states as he tugged at his beard. Gorbash nodded as the large monolith slowly moved.  "Aye, Don't think I've ever seen anyone adapt to our way of life this quickly. Not even Sucklings much less an out-lander." is replied as Cyrus slowly approached his marked off spot.  "Is what Xifeng said true?" he asks, Ommadon nods.  "I'm afraid so. This boy is the child of Paulsgrave, but with his own determination and that Life Return he should be able to control that darkness in his heart all the better." is replied as Cyrus reached his goal.  "Excellent work Cyrus, only two test remain to be passed.  "Two?",  "Yes, you have to survive the celebration." Ommadon yells with a grin that only a snake could love. Cyrus sweat dropped as the elder Dwarf motioned for him to follow.  "Come, its time time put your mark into the wall of rites." Ommadon states, there was to be no waiting his trails were coming to an end. 

-At the Wall-

 "I have to admit son, this is the quickest anyone has passed any of the trails, much less all four in two days.  "I've yet to pass this one, sir." Cyrus states allowing his hand to rest on Blood Razor. Ommadon shook his head,  "This is Winterhold son, there are few things that go on without gaining my attention, I know that you've been cutting into anvils for some time now, this is just a formality. Now. Give this old man a clean cut here."he states pointing at an unscathed portion of the wall well above the reach of most Dwarves. Cyrus nodded as he clutched the handle of his weapon. Pulling himself into Helen's stance he allows his body to be flushed off any concern,  "Requiem of the Phoenix" he softly states, with a flash of red a trail is carved into the steel wall.  "Good, now all that is left is the formality of welcoming you into our family." Ommadon states putting a hand on Cyrus' shoulder. With a gesture he leads the boy back into Winterhold where a party was waiting.

 "When you all celebrate...,  "When we have a celebration, we have one Cyrus, no brother." Aragh laughs as he downed a Mug of Dwarven Ale. Cyrus got a worried look, there was so much food and drink.  "This is a little much, don't you think?" Cyrus asks looking to Ommadon,  "Much? When a Suckling passes his rites, the celebration goes on for a week, but since you have a goal, we're only throwing your party for three days." Ommadon states sitting Cyrus at the head of the table.  "Three days?!" 

-Ommadon wasn't bluffing either the Celebration went on for three days as Cyrus is celebrated as only the third Out-lander to be brought into a Dwarven Family. Gallons of Ale were drunk and many, many pounds of food were eaten as the entire village celebrated with Cyrus. When all was said and done the near comatose Hare-man was taken to Ommadon's new home on the outskirts of the city-

 "Better hurry and come back around, tomorrow we take your journey to Silverthorne. There you will meet my brother, and the Guardian of the Mountain. Bryagh" Cyrus rolled to a seated posture,  "We... can leave today" he stated as his body shifted. Using Life Return he burned off all the food and Ale.  "Impressive, good. Grab your backpack. Its already packed." Cyrus looked around and saw a large hiker's pack all packed out with food, water and ale.  "That is a lot of supplies",  "It has to be, Forging at the Silver Forge isn't like anything you've encountered. I've also loaded up extra Frost Obsidian so you can get accustom to the forge at your own pace." is stated a he too picked up a back pack.  "Well?"

[Silverthorne, The Following Day]

 "Who goes there?" a mighty voice boomed. Cyrus almost leaps out of is pelt as a massive foot slammed down in front of him and Ommadon,  "Greetings Brother" the elder Dwarf stated. From the clouds a massive head is pulled.  "He's, he's",  "Yes, I'm a giant." Bryagh booms,  "Brother, its been decades. How have you been and what may I chalk this visit up too?" the large behemoth asks while kneeling.  "Wish I could say a stroll, but our new brother asks to use the ice forge." is replied. Bryagh stood,  "Brother? This skinny rabbit passed the trails? How? Have your test grew too soft?" is demanded. Ommadon shakes his head,  "You cannot judge a book by its cover brother.",  "I'll do my own judging, this is my mountain at your decree." is boomed as Bryagh knelt to Cyrus.  "What is he doing?",  "Just stand still so he doesn't decide to eat you." is replied while a finger much larger than Cyrus is gently landed on the top of his head. A moment later Bryagh gave a surprised look to Ommadon.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

*[continued]*

[Mournblade VII]​
-The Silver Forge roared to life as sparks flew and rock bent to Cyrus will. The bluish, icy fire that the volcano spat licked at the top of the cavern as Cyrus worked away. It was unlike anything he ever experienced, Ommadon was correct in that aspect. But the Master Smith refused to give in to the difficulties that the forge uniquely offered and misshaped clumps of obsidian were dropped into buckets as Cyrus learned the intricacies of this wondrous marvel of nature. As the month passed Cyrus' new sword started to take shape as the cold fires left their mark on him as well. 

As the full of the Month started to roll around Cyrus' food too dwindled. But it was all worth it as he polished off his last bowl of stew, his weapon too was complete. All that was left to do was travel back to Winterhold, which he would do in the morning. Wrapping the frosty weapon Cyrus walks back over to his bedding, it was hard to believe that close to three months had passed since he arrived and his thoughts went back to Rebecca then to Zy. Little did he know that at this moment Rebecca was leaving the company of his Godfather, Jed Kain and that Zy was having a War on Reverse Mountain. Pushing a yawn off he settles down, the next day would bring him one step closer to finding his other family, the Wrecking Crew and the love of his life. ~

[Winterhold, Two Days Later]

 "This is a fine Weapon, by your customs. What do you call it brother?" Ommadon asks admiring the dark blade. Cyrus grinned it turned out a lot nicer than he imagined. It wasn't quite a broad sword, but much healthier than a Long Sword, it slightly resembled Helen's Heartsbane.  "The blade by my families tradition chooses its own name, Mournblade is that name it spoke to me." Cyrus replied and as if to confirm it, the blue lines that lined the weapon seemed to glow.  "Powerful name, so you must also know, that by our customs that we too give a name to the weapon to commemorate its birth. Like with your Blood Razor we too will give a name to Mournblade, so." Ommadon states handing the weapon to Smrgol. The Smith's hands trembled. The weapon held such power, even he was in awe at its beauty.  "... I name you after the wolf that guards our home, in his honor I give you the name of Fenrir's Fang." is stated as he held the sword high over his head. 

In the midst of the cheering Xifeng appears, a look of worry on her face. Cyrus is immediately next to her,  "Cyrus, its your mom and sister, that darkness that cannot be seen is confronting them." Smrgol tosses Cyrus Mournblade,  "Take me",  "I cannot see what that may bring",  "It doesn't matter, I will shape my destiny how I see fit." with that Xifeng almost gives a smile, but the whole situation still worried her,  "Very well, hold on to me." ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

*Hunter L. Cross|Roger Pirate|North Blue*

*[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*​
[Join Your Crew]​
[Bliss Island, Outside the Marine Base Prison]

 "No, no. You are mistaken my friend... this  is not a knife. Its a..." Hunter opened his eyes and looked down as Joseph produced some bandages,  "Its a knife, its really a knife!" he hollers as his arms comically flailed around he didn't want to believe that he'd been stabbed and was wishing it away. Pulling out a small golden orb he spikes it to the ground. The four orange stars lightly glow as it shatters like glass.  "That is the last time I let that green haired girl tell me that some silly ball can grant wishes." he mumbles while crossing his arms. His movements causes the blade to slightly wiggle causing him some slight pain.  "Oww that smarts!" he complains while Rogers shoved some bandages into his hands.  "I'm an inventor Joesph not a doctor." is stated as Joesph went on about taking the knife out first.

 "Oh, well that makes sense, I may put that on my list of inventions. A knife remover... but I guess for now I'll have to do it the old fashioned way..." in the not to far distance Jordyn's roar of Hunter can be heard.  "... Did you piss off a demon?" 

Hunter's face grew pale as he looked down at all his injuries.  "Y-you heard that?" is asked as he eyeballed the Marine base as it rocked.  "If you did, that means my imagination is a lot stronger these days. If I may I suggest that we" a blur can be seen as Hunter goes to turn. With a solid thud he runs into Jordyn's stout body and he is sent tumbling to his ass.  "Hunter L. Hawk what is the ..." those clear eyes focus on the knife and bandages.  "What happened?" she snapped ignoring the fact that Joesph was ogling her body with his eyes.  "Well see, there was a bit of a fight, I was being attacked by starry over there." he states thumbing to the Marine that Frenzy was hoping on like a trampoline.  'He pulled a knife and got me. But he took a sleeping round right to the groin. So in the end I think I won',  "You beat up a Marine and broke a Pirate out of jail and now you have a knife in your gut." is roared as she pointed to Joesph as the ground around her quaked with every stomp she gave.

 "What do you plan on doing next?",  "Taking the knife out and bandaging myslef..."

*-KRANG!-*​
A large wrench bends over Hunter's head knocking him out cold. Jordyn lets go of her weapon allowing her blonde headed boyfriend fall backwards,  "You don't pull weapons out when your stabbed in an area like that, you'll bleed out!" she scolds as she turns her attention to Joesph who up til then was just a bystander to her.  "You the Pirate that is responsible for this? Don't answer, you're the only new face on the island. Take us to your ship so I can patch my fiance here up." ~


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[North Blue, Bliss Island]​*
> [Join Your Crew]​
> [Bliss Island, Outside the Marine Base Prison]
> 
> ...



Joseph sort of blanked out for a moment. "Huh, and they say im the descendent of ogres..." Joseph shakes his head and smiles at the scene. "Well it's a pleasure to meet you first and foremost, names Joseph." He holds his hand out but does not receive anything but a stern glare. "Alright, ship it is." He nods, turning towards the city. "Follow me, I've only got a few bullet holes in me so don't worry too much." Joseph takes them back through the city, to the stares of the condescending citizens. Onto the Nonki, the most... adequate ship on the see. "Are you a doctor? Cause i could really use one right about now... I've kind of bandaged my bullet wounds... but you know how bullet wounds are, they don't wanna close. heh."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Deacon Island]​*​
[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]​
[Davey Jones]

Rifles were leveled on Sam and several of the other officers of her and Kaiser's crew before the hazy woman could fully focus on what was happening.  "Wha?" is asked as she started to stumble toward the end of the stage. * "Sam, watch out!"* "Sparkplug shouts as he dashes toward his captain. The B.A.T.s that were with the mousy Blonde woman and tall Silver haired man are quick to take action. The sound of strange fire can be heard as they fire a volley into the group. A blue hue washes over several of them as the electrified shot takes its toll. Sparky yells as his body freezes up from the shock shot.  "Those were merely warning shots Ms. Striffe." Bhel states as she fiddled with her hair. Looking back to Sam an almost sad look crossed her features.  "You mess with my crew and I'll split that pretty little skull." Sam bites not realizing that her crew for the most part was already incapacitated.  "Stand down Striffe, there doesn't have to be any bloodshed here today." is stated

Thorne placed his large boot on the stage with a wild glint in his eyes, his stare was on Sam who was almost naked,  "Lemme have her, we can always say that she tried to resist and I had to kill her." the large man stated licking his lips at the thought of getting to rape Samantha. Bhel pushed her glasses up back into place,  "I hardly call getting to have your way with her sporting at this point, she can hardly stand.' is huffed,  "Men" is added.  "So, is that a yes?" is asked, Bhel merely shakes her head.  "We were given specific orders, Striffe is my concern. Not yours, go and find Kaiser I believe I saw some BATs go into the back." is ordered to Thorne's chagrin. The large man stuffed a hand in his pocket as he allowed his large paddle like weapon balance on his shoulder with his hand barely keeping it steady. 

 "I don't know why he insisted that _you_ take care of her." is growled as after he kicked the stage with enough force to knock Sam onto her ass.  "Don't complain, or I'll take your head back to the master as well as Drake and her." is snapped back, that bashful persona almost dropping, not a notion lost on Sam as the large monster of a man stormed off backstage.  "What do you want with me and Kai?" is asked as Sam pulled herself back to shaky legs. Bhel again adjusts her glasses so she can fully look at her target,  "The details aren't all that important Samantha." is replied as she started to slowly make her way to the stage as innocent bystanders looked on from behind chairs and turned over tables.  "Like hell Blondie" Sam snaps back as she did some backpedaling.  "Sam, I recommend that we retreat." Boko insists as he watches the cyborg like soldiers start to close in as well. _ 'We can't leave them"_ is mentally replied as Sam attempts to clear her fogy head.  "She made it clear that she wasn't interested in them, make a break for it we need to regroup and see if I can't burn some of this fuzziness off." he almost orders.

Sam sneered at the thought of running, _ 'That probably only applies if I give up. If we run, they'll probably kill them Boko, and we can't have that.'_ is replied as she looked for some opening or for some stroke of genius to strike her. _ "Wait, can you contact the ship? Get"_,  "I've been trying, they have probably stormed them as well. This is all too planned out." Boko cuts in, Sam agreed. This was all too fishy.  "I agree" is muttered. Bhel tilted her head,  "What is it that you agree on Ms. Striffe? Do you plan on coming with me quietly?" is asked as she pushed her glasses back up the bridge of her nose. The gesture made Sam grin, this just may be her ticket to getting out of this mess. _ 'Did you catch that?'_,  "Good eye, even drunk you're as observant as ever Sam." Boko states as he processes their surroundings.  "Hold on before you try anything brash, I'm going to try to incorporate some of my tech into your vision." Boko states as his inner workings started to whirl to life in the center of Sam's chest. She started to feel a bit more light headed as her heart went to work. 

 "Sorry, daddy said to never go home with strange girls."Sam states while she tried to keep her head about her. Bhel frowned, it seemed that this was going to have to get messy. At least a bit,  "Try to resist Ms. Striffe and my friends here will end your friend's lives." is stated as Sam pulled a hand to her head, _ 'What are you doing you crazy bird?'_ is mentally shouted as her vision started to blink,  "Don't worry, I think I know what I'm doing. I'm trying to set up a targeting HUD for you." is replied as her aqua eyes started to encode information. Looking up a weary look crossed her face, but Boko had done, well something. Each of the B.A.T.s that surrounded her and Kai's officers were now highlighted with a cross-hair.  "We have seven targets Sam, time to show off your newest Trigger Command." is mused. Sam grinned as she sweated, _ 'Well, that does make it a bit easier I suppose, good job bird brain.'_ is mused as she held her arm to the side. She had to time it just right as not to get any of her crew killed. 

 "Trigger Command Red" she murmurs as not to bring a sense of alarm. Bhel yawned as she allowed a hand to rest on her rapier.  "Squad of One!" in a burst of red Sam vanishes as feathers rolled down her arm as the Blazefire Sabre is formed she goes to work. Her eyes fuzz with each hit causing a cross hair to fade until only Bhel was left. Landing off stage Sam is tripped up as she tried to strike the blonde woman.  "That was pretty good for a drunken attack." the woman states as she turned to Sam who was still laying face first on the floor.  "You disabled all of them before they could open fire, but they weren't any stronger than a Lt. Jr. Grade. Those Weapons and hulls were what made them formidable." is added as she walked up to the crumbled girl.  "Get up, I'm tired of staring at your panties." is ordered with a bit of a boot. Sam grunted as she rolled to her back. Sitting up she rubbed her face.  "...",  "I know you don't intend to give up, so by the customs of my teachings I will introduce myself formally as your opponent. My name is Alexandira Von Bhel and if I have to. Will kill you as we only need a piece to find out what we want."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 16, 2013)

New World

4 yers ago

Days in Hell III

The Agoge students had been assigned a special mission, that on it's own was not a rare occurrence but the fact that they would have to leave the island was surprising though. At least those of Kai's age group could not remember it happening before in those 1-3 years they had been here. The students that heard they were selected for this mission, a third of the total of 67 students, didn't quite knew what to make of this.

Considering how brutal the training was, a rare occurrence like this could not bode well. Seeing that every new class bringing new kids brought exactly 20 students, it was telling that the current senior class only held 2 students. Only 1 out 10 made it through the gauntlet. Apparently the selection consisted largely out of the elder students, only 6 out 14 of Kai's class had been selected and they would be the youngest of those selected. 

Kai was one of those that instantly thought this would be the moment to escape, then seconds later it dawned on him and like minded that this sounded too good to be true. A bunch of kids being experimented on and developed into weapons for the W.G......... They weren't just gonna let you run off on this field trip. The fact that they were sorted into small groups of mixed classes was the first hint, Kai was only familiar girl he was paired up with. Vivi, the resident teacher's pet. 

Using what little that he knew off the older kids he largely only knew by face, it seemed that they were paired to balance each other out. One smoking hot badboy like Kai, to go with a nerdy wallflower like Vivi. With a total of six, they had been placed inside one of the classrooms where they would be prepared for transport. A horde of masked scientists suddenly swarmed the room, they had gotten so used to this that they didn't even bother resisting as they were being poked and prodded by the lab geeks. Last to enter the room was bespectacled blond instructor, who looked each student over as she made notes on her clipboard. 

"You will receive the final instructions after you will have arrived, the specifics you will need to be aware of will be given to you then but until then know that you will require to succesfully execture a live test out in the field and report back at the drop zone, failing to do so will result in a most unpleasant death." She focused on Kai as she said the following. "In particular we don't take kindly on anyone doing something stupid like thinking they could turn this into an escape, so the first of many ways of preventing any funny business is the following." While one scientist carrying a stopwatch nodded, a scientist standing next to a student each injected a student with something before hanging them a satchel.

"You've been injected with a virus strain, that will require you take a potion every 24 hours, the ingredients are very simple...... The satchel contains pills and a few needles, you will either get the blue pills or the red pills." The woman held up the pills to give a bit of visual to this little presentation she was giving. "The potion will require one of each, this gives you an incentive, to an degree, to stay together and to dissuade anyone from trying to take the pills by force or by sharing them between the two of you.................. Besides adding water, the last missing ingredient is blood."

"To be specific, while one of you has been injected with the A strain of the virus, the other is given the B strain, and a small amount of blood of both of you will be required for the potion." She gave them a few seconds to let this sink in, most of them would probably realize that it was at least going to force them to stick together, a few might still considering escaping...... Just as a pair. "But this potion will only buy you about 24 hours, you have 14 pills each, after the pills are all consumed you will need to stock up or be injected with the cure....... Which is kept safely secured here on this island, so that means that no matter what you will need to report back with your partner, or else the both of you will die."

With a smile, she closed off with. "Good luck my babies, you will need it, see you in two weeks."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 17, 2013)

New World

4 years ago

Days in Hell IV

Prepped for transport, the death men walking were moved to their transport ships. A series of containers were positioned in the central courtyard, coated with a reflective material that made it blend into its surroundings. Jet dials attached to the sides had received a similar paint job. At the front was a small compartment where the pilots could operate the vehicle but the six students were led to the back where a chaperone directed them to their seat before taking the seat nearest to the exit. The pilots locked the door and looped back to the front, where they got back to the cockpit.

On top of the contraption was what made this all work, a dial that produced a Dive Bubble. Unknown to those living at this level, above in the cloads people used these bubbles to produce a vehicle that allowed them to submerge into the cloud sea. Down here it would float up to the sky, at full intensity the bubble would naturally level off at a height just under cloud level. 

As the bubble formed, it hoisted the container up in the air and it quickly blended in with the sky. The bubble itself was see through, the container had a mirror like coating. They slowly drifted up in the air, at the mercy of the wind but when they reached flight altitude the pilots used the jet dials to take over and direct them towards their destination. 

In the back with the students, there was some concern about what was going on. It was a very alien feeling to be in this air balloon like contraption, but their chaperone just directed them to be quiet and inspect their gear. They would receive their instruction right upon landing, and then they would have to get to work. 

Hours later

At a certain point, people started to doze off. Well those that hadn't gotten a bit sickly from all the rocking around. You could only go over your gear so many times, they had made sure the items on their person were in order and that ran through the bags they were given. Kai was just dozing off, which had been quite hard as a pair of brown eyes were staring holes in his back. Vivi hadn't taken her eyes off him yet and Kai thought that it wasn't just about her unbridled lust for his sweet supple body. But before he fall asleep, the container suddenly rocked violently and they were knocked out of their seats. 

Just as they were wondering what the fuck was going on, they crashed violently and everything went dark.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 18, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Grand Line, Deacon Island]

[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]

[Davey Jones]

There he was, The Iron Dragon was about to besmirch the honor of this top less green haired maiden, right out here in the hallway of this fine gentleman's establishment when the romantic mood was rudely interrupted by a pair of armored automatons. He was just finishing up with gobbling up the bra and silver, and burped loudly as he turned around to face the goons that were shouting at him with their weapons trained on him. 

"What the..."

"Drake!" One of them yelled out in a mechanical voice. "Surrender, and your men will be spared!"

"The fuck?!" In his inebriated condition, he had a strong liver but even this sculpted legs of his would get a bit wobbly after drinking that much liqour. Plus all the chicken? If chickens were related to turkeys, then obviously they would have a similar date rape drug that made you sleep all up in there delicious succulent meat and crispy skin. And all that hot sauce! Imagine the indigestion!

He wasn't quite as sharp or rational as he normally would've been, these punks threatening him and his random assortment of fanboys, sidekicks and fodders did not go over too well and Kai responded with. "Rankyaku!"

CRASH

The attack struck the doorway, the B.A.T.s dove out of the way as they were startled by the suddenness and intensity of the attack and missed how far off it had been. 

"I missed all six of them?" Kai squinted his eyes as he tried to improve the focus of his vision. 

Jade, dressed only in in panties and a hand bra, peeked over Kai's shoulder. "There were only two......." 

Oh snap, did he have double double vision? That couldn't be good.
"I could've sworn there were more." He squinted some more as he wobbled back and forth on his unsteady legs.

As the B.A.T.s started firing from their positions on the floor, Jade dragged Kai up the stairs. She wasn't sure what was going on, but she was paid to perform a service and she'd be damned if she would fail to deliver. It was a pride thing for her, some robots with guns weren't going to get in between her and her X-ranked, or rated if you will, -mission.

Meanwhile

Bathroom

Hiro had spent an hour or so puking his guts out by the time Hanzo found him, he had carried him off to the restroom and let the swordsman get himself freshed up before giving him something to help settle his stomach and sober up. 

"Hmmm?" Hanzo noticed something was off, moment later the bathroom door was kicked open and a pair of goons came in with guns raised. 

THWACK

THWACK

Both of them were decked instantly by the ninja elder, who peeked out to see what was going on and the sight was alarming. Sam was caught in a fight, goons were running wild and friendless were on the floor.

Meanwhile, service entrance

The TBs were all suited up and ready for their job, they would enter as four random pirates looking to party and would converge on their target when they spotted him. Maul had gotten a bit too excited. "Tada darlings!" He grunted, the gravelly voice did not match his rainbows and unicorns type content that passed those lips, amongst other things but let's keep it PG up in this biatch. 

Maul had kicked in the door, and loudly alerted the establishment that had gotten eerily quiet after the raid.

"More pirates, take them out!" The nearest B.A.T. yelled out before opining fire.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jun 24, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Vice City, Grand Line*​
*Drugs R Us*​
The Island was far larger than any of the others Zy visited, and it still looked like shit. Well, that wasn't completely fair. Sure it was rundown and crummy, but that didn't necessarily mean it was a slab of crap. Still, being the image-obsessed little bastard that takes the cosmetic side as absolutely crucial, the place was a fucking eyesore. It was time for the purple-haired diva to bitch. He'd been down and out for a few days, and when he woke up the Wrecking Crew's valiant 'leader' ran into his true nemesis... _roaches_.

"What in the hell is this dump?!" Zy shouted, nearly hitting the ceiling when he popped up from the roach littered bed. Landing on the dusty old floor he patted at his clothes wildly, running in circles as he shouted, "Roaches! Get 'em off, get 'em off, get 'em off! Who had the bright idea of coming to this piece of shit!?"

Bazoo held up his paws in an attempt to calm the rampaging captain, "Zy! Calm down!"

Zy threw his coat over Bazoo's head, which only granted the spazzing pirate a greater view of the little bugs crawling all over him. "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!" Zy roared, immediately passing out.

"Squeamish much?" Dewitt muttered while tinkering on something that would at least allow them to continue traveling the Grand Line.

"Gay, cough." Manni muttered, which earned her a swat across the back of the head from Alex.

"Jeez, be a little more respectful. He just saved our lives... and we didn't know releasing that much energy would exhaust him so badly. He's probably still disoriented," Alexia reasoned. In truth Zy was healed in about a day thanks to Havok. The rest of the time? It was just extreme fatigue. He'd pumped out more power than his body could handle, and it seemed he was stuck spending the rest of that time regenerating.

"Hey guys! I brought food!" Havok announced as he walked in with a wide grin, dropping several sacks of food in front of the crew.

"Blegh, McRonalds again?" Manni complained as she poked the greasy sack. They'd been stuck eating crap like that since they arrived at Vice City, and the truth was one would be foolish to not consider sanitation issues.

"Sasha!?" Havok suddenly yelled, panicking. He was looking around wildly, visually searching for the beautiful swordswoman.

"She went for a walk. I think she's trying to obtain information on this place. There are apparently a bunch of drug dealers around here," Alexia explained while leisurely tucking a hand on a barely clad hip.

"Sashaaaaaaaaa!" Havok screamed while running out of door with french fries dropping from his mouth.

"Druuugs!" Bazoo ran out of the door, correcting it to, "I mean, Sasha! Yeah!"


*Meanwhile, near the subway...*


Granny Apple smiled at Sasha kindly as she said, "Thank you for escorting us here dear."

Green and Red nodded, both too caught up with using pocket mirrors to make sure they didn't look too disheveled after their chaotic adventure. It wasn't every day such beautiful people were kidnapped and attacked by a Kai-hating psychopath, after all.

The thugs approached Sasha and the Apple family, one of them opening a coat to expose weapons and narcotics. "Hey, baby. I got that good shit. What you need...?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 25, 2013)

New World

Nihon

4 years ago

Days in Hell V

Kai woke up with a killer headache, it took a long time for him to realize he wasn't dead or buried alive and that he just needed to open his eyes and somehow gets stiff and sour body to flip over. 

"Hurry up, he's waking up already."

"How the hell, they were supposed to be out for another hour, what kind of liver does that kid have?"

In the distance he could hear faint voices, but wasn't capable of making out what they were saying.By the time his eyes had adjusted to the light and his brain was processing what he was seeing, the voices and the people they belonged to were long gone. Leaving Kai in what appeared to be a dense forest. Bamboo threes as far as his eyes could see, though each stalk the width of a truck and they seemed to reach as tall as sky scrapers. Kai was certainly high up from the forest floor, it just then dawned on him how close he was to death's embrace. He looked around, and saw that the container was cracked open and had a sunroof now, among other holes.

He spotted Vivi laying a few feet away from him, still out. He couldn't see anyone else, as he carefully got on feet and made sure he wasn't likely to sent himself or the entire thing down to earth. In a most rapid and unpleasant way. He made sure to grab the bags and whatever other light gear he could use and take with him, while carrying Vivi, before proceeding to pick her up and do exactly that. With her slung over his shoulder, he made it over to the edge and made carefully lowered himself down one of the bamboo threes with a rope, while hoping he wasn't going drop himself, Vivi or his gear in the process.

He lout of a whispered thank you to Oda by the time he was on the ground. He spent a few moments staring up at the container, considering his next move, when he heard people approaching. Playing it safe, Kai grabbed everything and found a hiding place. From behind a tree, he could hear soldiers shouting in Nihonese and pointing at the crashed vehicle. His Nihonese wasn't that great, but he got the gist of it.

"Check it out, search for any survivors and kill them."

Knowing what he knew of the native speakers and their country.....Washing up on Nihonese shores, or crashlanding on their soil in this instance, was an unpleasant fate. They used to kill outsiders, they  were less lenient these days in coexistince with the W.G. and it's alliance but apparently some old habits die hard. 

It was time for him to put some distance between this location and find some place where they could hide out and find some shelter for the time being.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 30, 2013)

New World

Nihon

4 years ago

Days in Hell VI

By the time Vivi woke up from her chemically induced sleep, she had been brought far away from the crash site. Kai had been gone deeper into the forest, up on the mountain where the terrain was traitorous but it offered hiding places like this cave where they were in. She stirred awake with a groan, Kai who had been going over the gear they had with them, reacted to it by grabbing one of the waterskins they had and handed it to her. "Drink some, I'm sure I wasn't the only one that woke with a dry mouth with a filthy coppery taste in it." 

Vivi accepted the water and took a swig, as her mind processed her surroundings and situation. "Tell me you didn't do this." Despite how it was constructed, this was most definitely not a question. She was telling him to confirm this.

"Well certainly this is a brilliant plan that only a mind as sharp as me could've plotted but I can't take credit for this, considering I had zero to no time to plan anything and they made sure of that and to provide plenty of 'incentives' to play nice..... I was actually planning to play nice for the time being." It was the truth, he was stuck with her and it wasn't like escaping from a guarded vehicle at an unknown location was going to be realistic. 

Hell at this point he wasn't even sure if this was a good thing or not, he was about as free as a chained dog with a bomb on his collar. They had about 1 to 2 weeks before the hand the program dealt them would blow up in their face, so instead of this being a surprise he could take advantage of to get some distance between him and the program and maybe even make it out. Now he was stuck with Vivi as they needed to either call the bluff, or somehow find their way back to the program and get that cure to that chemical timebomb that was ticking away in their systems. 

"So what happened?" 

"Well whatever they used to transport us crashed, which doesn't explain why I have the strong suspicion that we also were drugged for some reason...." He hadn't quite figured that part out, it made no sense but when he started to wake up he had heard those voices. What if he had heard had been real. 

"Any idea where we are?" She snapped him out of his thoughts.

"Likely Nihon, but can't be sure." Kai replied. "Nothing but a giant bamboo tree fores as far as the eye could see, but I heard people searching the crash site talk in Nihonese before I slipped away."

Made sense to her, Nihonese language and history played a big role in their education. The theory had been that with it's background and rising power, the W.G. was making sure that they had the tools to do something should Nihon ever become a threat. From what she remembered Nihon still had a wall around it's entire length that supposedly allowed one on top to look down on the clouds during some days. That and who ever did somehow manage to make it on to their land, like say an unfortunate soul washed up on shore was killed on sight. She would've made the same move as Kai in that situation.

"We need to find a way to get back." Kai didn't respond to this, didn't want to admit it but it was the only option. The sad thing was, not only was it the thing he hated most but it was going to be an enormous challenge. They'd have to make it through one of the toughest defenses in the world and then somehow navigate their way through the New World to Agoge. "Nihon has a marine base, a training facility.....Likely W.G. agents are trained there as well"

She had a point. "I wouldn't even put it past them to have some kind of base here, whether it's out in the open or not." Kai added. 

"We won't make it out of Nihon, even if we do, the odds of us getting back to our handlers within time are slim to none." 

"The capitol is supposed to be massive, it'll take a while to find our way around and who knows how far it will be from here." Then there was still a pressing concern. "We'll need to stay out of sight for now, if we cross the paths of any soldiers that are looking for the passengers on that vehicle..... I'm sure that they aren't as quick to execute foreigners after joining the W.G. so once we get to the capitol we should be able to blend in."

Vivi headed out of the cave, wanting to take a quick look of the area. "We should up on the mountain, try and see if we can locate the capitol and then prepare for the journey." She said as she returned. 

"Yeah.... We've got enough water for day or two but food is going to be an issue...... We're going to need to get enough supplies for the journey before taking off, we won't know what kind of situation we'll get into when we go away from here...... We might not be able make a fire, or get any rest again."

"Alright, time to get to work."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Grand Line, Meteo Isle]​*
[Family Ties Finale, Sins of the Father]​
[Meteo Isle]

 "Wh-where are we?" Cyrus blinks as the light started to fade. Xifeng adjusted her glasses as she turned from him,  "This is a little island off the Calm Belt, in his heyday over twenty years ago. Paulsgrave Williams ransacked this island burning it to the ground." is stated as the two started to regain their bearings.  "...", "Why",  "Didn't the World Government fix it up like they did with other settlements? Simple, Meteo isn't a high priority Island. In fact I doubt they realized that the Ravenbeards even came here." Xifeng states while they started to walk around,  "That will be far enough Wrecker." Xifeng freezes as a woman in a tight black suit steps from the shadows,  "Sorry, do I know you?" is asked by the seer, the woman just grins as she too adjust her glasses, those dark blue eyes reflected hate,  "With what you are capable of, who do you not know?" is retorted. 

Xifeng snorted as she held a hand to the side blocking Cyrus from doing anything that he may or may not have been thinking,  "So, that is the boy that my husband spoke of, he may pass Wrecker. But if you think that you be doing any such. You'll have to get past me first." the Baroness states allowing a hand to trace up to the large Ebony sword that clung to her back.  "That won't be necessary." is interjected as the Hare-man pushed pass Xifeng's arm,  "If this is my destiny, I will bend it to my will." is firmly added. Alicia nods,  "You certainly have a very familiar flare to you." is stated as she stepped to the side. Xifeng gave Cyrus a worried look while he walked from her,  "I'll be fine Xifeng, take care of yourself as well." is stated, Xifeng crossed her arms, this is where things go black for her visions. 

 "So, I suppose that we have to fight now, is it Baroness?" is asked. Alicia pulls a strand of hair from her face,  "I leave that up to you Crimson Doctor, I do warn you though. I'm not as forgiving as my husband." is relayed as she pulled the large sword off her back,  "I have watched warriors far more powerful than you, woman, fall to their knees.",  "Are you saying you can beat me?",  "No, all I'm saying is that Tyrants fall all the time.",  "Tyrants also take many a thing down with them as they fall." is retorted as the Baroness takes steps toward the doctor as she produced a large metallic Bo. in the distance she,Xifeng, can see Cyrus vanishing into the thick of the forest that surrounded them.    

[With Cyrus] 

Stepping into a clearing Cyrus pulls Mournblade off his shoulder,  "Put my mother down." just before him a man in a brown suit held a blue haired woman up by her throat. Nicole whimpered as she clutched onto the man's iron grip.  "Well, who have we here?",  "R-run Cyrus!" Alula shouts, but her twin brother stands resolute,  "Dad, I said put her down." Cyrus states again, but with more authority. Richard grins, pulling his arm to the side he tosses Nicole like a sack of potatoes.  "So _you_ do know who I am, very good. I suppose that makes you the 'prodigal' son who has come back home." he states pulling at the string that held his cape in place,  "I suppose there is no longer a use for this facade nor that voice, I guess you know who I really am then, am I correct in assuming that, Cyrus?" Williams asks as he allowed his cape to flutter away in the wind.

Cyrus sneered as he rolled a lip exposing his teeth,  "Yes, I know who you are, I've had some enlightenment." Williams snickers at the comment while he peeled his coat off as well,  "I guess I have that slut of a doctor to thank for your schooling... I'll have you know your mother enjoyed as much as I did." is added to which Cyrus growled,  "You killed her that day",  "NO!" Williams cuts in with a thunderous growl,  "I gave her meaning that day, a goal.",  "And I'll see that goal to fruition! Leave my children out of this!" is roared as she sprints toward Paulsgrave. Frowning he pulses from view which is followed by a sickening crack, Nicole whimpers as she is flung back from the impact of Williams' elbow in her chest, plowing into Alula she is left broken and bleeding as both Women are knocked silly.  "Well, son why is it that you are here, I figured that Xifeng would have kept you as far from me as it was possible.",  "You may be my father Williams, but my dad died years ago",  "Such sentimental nonsense, over a man who killed himself to spare you the indignity of being my boy."

 "I'm not here to talk father.", "Oh, its a fight you want then, to take my life like Nicole and Alula? Or is there something more personal there?",  "I'm not here to fight either, I'm here to get my family and leave." Williams' grin fades as Cyrus made it clear that he didn't want anything to do with him or a fight.  "Well, that is too bad to hear, but if history on who I am tells us anything. It's that I like to make a statement. With you not wanting to do what I spawned you to do, leaves me with little option but to kill both your mom and sister in front of you." is stated as Williams pulled a hand to the heavens.  "Requiem of Fenrir!" Cyrus vanish in a blinding movement of speed. Williams grunts as he feels the bite of sword across his midsection. His eyes widen as he watches a coat of white start to from as his body is encompassed by a sheet of ice and snow. Reappearing to the mad man's left Cyrus allows his sword to fall onto a shoulder.  "Let it be known that I didn't want to do that." Cyrus states.

 "Do what?" a voice echoes and a moment later the ice shatters like glass. Popping his neck Paulsgrave gives his son a sadistic smile,  "Ice and snow is it, very interesting that you'd take that much after her yet stray to the opposite element." is chuckled as he takes a step forward. This brings Cyrus on guard, but Williams is far too fast and Cyrus groans as he feels a hand wrap around his throat.  "Why not shack up with Helen then, then we'd have a song of Ice and Fire and maybe. Just maybe that union will bare something that can kill me." is growled as he twisted. A loud pop can be heard and Cyrus' body goes limp.  "What's this? Can't even live through that much? What a disappointing child." is muttered as plunged a hand into Cyrus' arm,  "You don't get off that easy, no way no how." he states jolting Cyrus' healing factors to life. Forcing them to heal his broken body.  "Wake up boy." he states as a full lung's volume of air is taken in by the once dead Cyrus. With a vile grin Cyrus is tossed to the side as he regained consciousness.

 "Wha-how?" he stammers rubbing his neck Williams cackles,  "The human mind is amazing, it holds a charge up to years after the body is dead, and the body itself is easy to fix with a talent such as mine." is stated while he produced a bone sword,  "I warn you now son, this will not be pleasant. Every time I kill you, I will bring you back so you can live through another death and when I'm done playing with your miserable little life I will take it from you and twist it to my will. Make you just another thrall under my thumb. Then I'll force you to kill mommy and sister with your own hands, in the most painful ways that only I can imagine. Then as they lay dying at your feet, I'll let you go so you can see them die by your very hands." ~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 2, 2013)

*Trade and Mike out on sea*










​Trade awoke with his body scratched up in his small ship next to his first make Mike Dempsey.

Trade got up and held his side which was bandaged up."Ugh what happened ?" Mike let out a chuckle. "You smashed that Xingnese bastard into the ground is what you did. With your Zoan ability in fact, it's actually pretty badass." Trade grimaced at Mike. "D-did I hurt anyone, besides him ?" Mike smiled. "Nope, after you kicked that guys ass you did a weird scream in the air and passed out." Trade sighed in relief knowing that he hadn't harmed any bystanders. 

"In fact those assholes were extorting the town or some bullshit so after we beat them up the town gave us this some supplies and half a million berri." "Unfortunately those guys had some sort of deal with the local marines so they could do as they pleased. If I had to guess I'd say they gave them a cut of their profits." Trade scowled. "I'm not surprised. I'm really starting to resent these so called "martyrs of justice". Mike giggled again. "Well suffice to say when they found out we ruined their money flow they searched around for us. Luckily I got us out of the situation." 

"Mike....thanks. Your a great first mate." Mike flinched and started to blush. "Hey, hey now if you keep handing compliments like that I'll kick your ass." Trade laughed at his friend as they drifted off to sea towards their next adventure.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates.*


After a seemingly long time, the pirates were on the seas again, heading towards wherever Kagami had pointed. Marco was tending to the girls wounds and doing check ups that were frequently interrupted by Sophia who made sure the line between medicine and pervertedness was not crossed. 

Time passed and it was apparent they weren’t going anywhere. 

“Ugh we’ve been at sea for days! Robot! This does not amuse me!” Kagami said flopped over the railing.

“Well it’d help if you didn’t just point in a random direction and actually plan our route for once!” Teri said irritated as she cleaned her guns for the second time that day.

“Look, good things always happen if you follow your gut. And my gut told me to go this way so that’s what’s happening!” Kagami said kicking her legs out petulantly. 

As if on cue a ship with huge white sails and the World Government symbol came from the East, which Bombera spotted up in the crow’s nest, also noting that they were heading straight for them.

“Um…I dunno, what do we do? I feel we should run but damn I hate running away! Mom always said marines were pieces of shit. Would be doing the world a favour by blowing them out of the water.” Kagami pondered.

“You can’t just open fire on marines! We’re one pirate crew, they are a massive organisation. It’s certain that we’d lose against them.” Teri stopped as if realising somethin and turned to Marco and 1-I, “Shit I fucked up. Guys hold her down!”

Kagami had this little quirk that if you told her something was impossible or that it was certain that she’d lose, she was compelled to do it. She keep trying until she fainted, achieved it or got bored. It was the only way Dante could get her to eat vegetables. It also made her fairly easy to manipulate but consequently incredibly troublesome. 

Under her orders all the canons were loaded, all she needed to do was aim and pull the cord, and upon hearing the challenge she summoned lightning speed out of nowhere, gripped the cord and pulled it just as Teri tackled her to the ground.

“Shit! I missed!” Kagami yelled and tried to get free of Teri.

“Turn this ship around and get the hell outta here!” Teri yelled.

“Fight! Fight to the end! Those Marine scum will pay for….stuff!” Kagami defiantly shouted out, only to realise she didn’t actually have any real motivation to hate the Marines other than because her mother said they were scum. Good enough for her. “Fire all cannons, make em walk the plank, avast ye salty dog! We be pirates and we can do what we like! We are the infinite! The..” Teri smashed a bottle over Kagami’s head, got up and fixed her self. She looked over and saw that the Marine ship was getting too close and had too much momentum for them to outrun it. 

“You think if we say sorry they’ll let us go?” Teri then noticed the bounty board that Kagami had built with all their pictures on it. “Probably not huh? Well she got us in this mess, as usual, let’s try and get out of it. Load up the cannons and let’s see if we can’t sink that…”

At that point Teri felt a sharp sting on her neck. She pulled out a dart. “Im…impossible. Not from that far away…Marco, 1-I….jus..surrender…Iknowyour imm..une…but don….fight….”

Teri fell to the ground unconscious, her last thoughts were that this marine crew were way above their league.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 2, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates.*
> 
> 
> After a seemingly long time, the pirates were on the seas again, heading towards wherever Kagami had pointed. Marco was tending to the girls wounds and doing check ups that were frequently interrupted by Sophia who made sure the line between medicine and pervertedness was not crossed.
> ...



"Seem's we're in a bit of a bind." Marco adjusts his hair and let's out a sigh. "alright then, Teri is down...captains down..." Marco nodded, "Alright, time for me to do what i do best." Marco rushed down below deck and ran for a barrel, hiding himself inside of it and sealing it off with a bit of medicine. "Hah, now if i just remain quiet, i am certain i can stay within this barrel and not be found out. Would be quite difficult if i were to get captured... I can't go to prison... they don't have women there." Marco shuddered at the thought of living a life with no women around. "Let's see... the marines would take this boat to a special location and search it... so if they do that, i can use my laughing gas and bam! Victory will be assured as long as i just hide my face...."


----------



## kluang (Jul 2, 2013)

"1-I what happen?" ask Bombera as he jumps down from the crow's nest. "Captain and Teri are down. The Marines shot Teri with darts." and he pulls out a dart from Bombera's neck. "Ah, I thought I got drowsy because of this rum. How about the captain?" ask Bombera. "Got smash with a bottle of rum."

"And you're drinking tea while the marines attack?"

"There's always time for tea. Even at the end of the world. Crumpets?" 1-I hold a bowl of crumpet to Bombera. " Fuck your crumpets. I'm going to fight them. Or die trying."

"I'll pour some tea on your grave."

The marines draws closer as Bombera takes his stance and 1-I enjoying his tea time.

"THIS IS THE MARINES. IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO FIGHT US....."

"We are the Stratosphere.  We don't do plans. We just makes it up as we go along."

"YOU DARE CHALLENGE THE MGCJCYCHZ....."

Bombera looks at the marines's speaker and it's jam with a bottle of rum. "I finally found a use for rum." says 1-I casually.

"You've ruined the villain monologue.  You know the boasting before the heroes kick their ass. A good monologue can shows whose the good villains and whose the bad ones."

"Bombera,  what in the world is a good villain? " and the marines started to boarded the ship and surrounds the duo.

"We're surrounded."

"Exactly." and 1-I pour a cup of tea and a marine shot his teapot and his cup. "Well that was uncalled for.  To the death?" and Bombera slumps down to the floor and snores. 

"Well it seems that I have a bit of a problem here. I don't suppose you can let us go on our merry way if we say we're sorry?"


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 3, 2013)

*Vice City*

"It's alright" Sasha said with a half-smile. She actually really didn't like being in this cesspool of a city, and wanted to get out the first chance she got. The crew was more or less stuck there until they could get new transportation though. 

A couple men approached the group as the subway started to pull up. _"We got the goods, deary."_ One of the men said as the other opened his coat, revealing numerous weapons and drugs. Sasha knew for a fact that the marines had outlawed at least a dozen of the weapons on the man's person. "Get lost, I'm not interested."

_"Come on now, honeybuns. Pretty thing like you needs something to protect herself..."_ One of the men said with a smile, placing a hand on Sasha's shoulder. She grabbed him by the wrist, knocking him to the ground and putting his entire arm in a lock. "I don't need protection." _"Gaah! Alright! Just let me go!"_ Sasha let go of the man's arm, and he quickly ran off with his buddy following close behind. 

The subway pulled up, and the Apple family got on board. "Thanks again, hun."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 3, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Vice City*​
*We're hungry as hell and we want our cook back!​*
Dawn slowly returned and with it came the sunlight that graced Zidane Robert's skin with the solar oomph needed to power the pirate back up. The purple haired criminal extraordinaire woke to a cool breeze licking his cheek and playing with his bangs like a doting parent. It took him a moment for the drowsy youth to register exactly what was happening. When he opened his eyes it was to take in the shitty city that he was vaguely aware they were currently stationed in.

"Rise and shine, Cap'n." Bazoo offered with a weed stick rolled up and blazed, the relaxed bear positioned near the edge of the skyscraper. He was looking down facing the criminals running to and fro.

"Ah, Bazoo, how about an update?" Zy asked before he glanced down to the sleeping trio of Manni, Alex, and Dewitt. The nerdy little kid looking so cuddly and tiny reminded Zy that despite his 'scientist' was actually just a little ankle munching brat despite his genius.

"Well, Zy, after you screamed like a girl—" Bazoo started, only to be interrupted by Zy, "I didn't scream like a girl." "_After you screamed like a girl_, and fainted, we searched about asking for clues for Rebecca's whereabouts."

Zy perked at that, any thoughts of roaches, bugs, or a complete lack of hygiene in his personal space erased as he sat forward anxiously to ask, "_And_?!"

Bazoo bowed his head and a warm smile crossed the beastly face of the talking Ursidae. "We found her, Zy. We also discovered some clues on the location of Cyrus."

"..." Zy stood, slowly, and tapped his cane on the roof while striking a dramatic pose. "We're going for Rebecca first. That's what Cyrus would want. Where's Havok and Sasha?"

"They were out questioning people last night, and apparently they're trying to find us transportation." Bazoo finished explaining as he slouched back and relaxed, a thick leg crossing the other.

"_Found_ us transportation!" Havok boasted with his hands on his hips. "The only problem is to get to where Rebecca is being held we'd have to be captured first. They only take criminals there."

"Then we get captured," Zy said with a hand cupping his chin. "In disguise, of course. The problem is maintaining it after. Hm, what to do..." Zy muttered before pacing about.

"Well, we found someone that could probably help with that," Havok dishearteningly muttered. He hated that _this_ guy was back, but it couldn't be helped. Somehow he managed to escape, or it was doubtful he was even truthfully captured.

"Did someone call for an illusionist?!" Jamal shouted, arms spread as he stepped from behind Havok and Sasha.

"Heh," Zy grinned and flicked his hair out of his face. Now things were coming along perfectly. "How in the hell did you find us?" Zy coolly asked while quickly burying his visible relief.

"Well, I went to the guys you mentioned. Um, the Right Brothers, was it? Apparently we're a pretty big deal in the now. Our bounties went up a bit again! More importantly though..." Jamal rubbed his palms anxiously while waiting for the others to gather around. "I came here because it's pretty big news that Rebecca is captured. It's spreading everywhere, and there's a pretty obvious trap being set for you. I was planning to sneak there myself, and I've been hitching rides from island to island. Your idea just might work with me around!"

"Then off we go," Zy said with a twist of his diamond cane, before heading for the staircase. He tapped Manni, Alex, and Dewitt with his cane while passing them by. "Up and at 'em m' hearties, we're about to set sail."

"Uh, Zy? With what ship?" Bazoo asked, hating to be the one to rain on Zy's parade.

"..." Havok shot Sasha a look as if to say, "Here we go again."

"The one we're about to steal, of course." Zy answered while glancing back, that old twinkle of mischief in his eye.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

The marines quickly got to work and boarded the ship. The sniper was up in the crow?s nest with what looked like a pan flute, his face covered by his long hair.

1-I was surrounded and his request for negotiation were ignored. ?A robot hm? Pato island one at that. Shouldn?t you be dispensing directions to tourists?? The captain said walking to the girls and plucking out some of their hair and tying it to a small doll. He did the same to Bombera and Sophia.

?Just insurance. Pirates with bounties as high as yours tend to be a little rowdy.? He took a pin and put it into a doll?s leg, causing Teri to stir and moan in pain. ?Excellent. Now as for you, Robot?engineer!?

A woman in overalls with a crazed look in her eye and a twitch comes to the front. She spins around with a wrench in hand as if she had been touched by something. ?Freakin? thingys! Always into my stuff! Always!?

?Reprogram it. You have a workshop in the prison. I want this thing to be doing all the chores around our ship and eventually I want it to kill his former friends. Most rewarding I think. For now Robot, I hold your friends lives in my hands.? He takes out a lighter and hovers it around Bombera?s doll. ?You would be wise not to cross me.?

?As for their things ? we need not for such petty loot. Once we are at a safe distance, Sniper ? launch a flaming dart and burn it all. Load the prisoners up into the cells. We are on our way to Sin City.?

Once the crew was loaded into their cells the Marines headed to Blisterpus Prison, off of Sin City. The Sniper loaded is pan flute and with a mighty breath launched several flaming darts to the ship which quickly caused the fire to spread. Pandora?s box and Teri?s pistols were still on the ship as was the Doctor. A dire situation indeed.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 3, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> The marines quickly got to work and boarded the ship. The sniper was up in the crow?s nest with what looked like a pan flute, his face covered by his long hair.
> 
> ...



"Crap!" Marco leaped out of the barrel, and rushed to gather up everything he could. He had plenty of time for right now, for now... "Well, the good news i suppose is that no one will notice me doing this..." He sighed, throwing a bunch of supplies into a smaller boat. "Huh... Bras." He commented, going through Teri and Kagami's rooms, making sure he gathered up their most prized possessions. "Let's see... And that should just about gather up everyone's items." Marco shoved what he could into barrels and threw them onto the smaller boat. Every now and then coating the side of the ship with medicine to keep the fire down. "Ugh... Now i have to go to sin city... guess i'll need to dawn a marine disguise... i wonder how i do that...?" Marco rubbed his chin for a second, then he started to feel a bit warm.

"Hmmm? sure is getting hot out today." He remarked looking up at the sun, one hand over his eyes. "Sheesh, you'd think... Oh right..." He paused and leaped off the side of the ship, landing in the rowboat. "Well, i saved all my stuff and some of everyone else's!" He nodded, though in reality, he could only grab a few things... not very much... mostly it was treasure and food he saved. Marco rowed a bit away and watched the ship burn, "Ah... shame." He sighed, "And...." He paused a moment and looked around him. "BUAH!!! OCEAN!!! I'M IN THE OCEAN!!! WHY AM I IN THE OCEAN!? I LOST ATTENTION AND NOW I'M IN THE OCEAN!!!!" Marco curled up under the bench of his little ship.

"Oh dear Oda, bring me safely to the land where danderbeasts roam! I no longer wish to be out here upon the rocky waves of yore! I dislike the sea! I dislike the ocean! I dislike the lack of bikini models on my boat!" He grabbed the bench tightly. "Oh dear Oda please let me not fall into the water and drown! Least not before i see the captain and Teri in the buff! then i might die a happy man!" Marco sighed and sat up, "No! I must be strong for my crew! I gotta get them back... and maybe Sophia will be a bit nicer to me!" Marco started to row the boat. "Do... Do you think they would mind if i used the crews treasure to pay for their escape?" Marco turned to look at a dolphin, the dolphin shrugged and swam off. "WHAT GOOD ARE YOU FILTHY SEA BEAST!" Marco shook his fist at the Dolphin and kept rowing. 

"Row Row row your boat..."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 4, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​

*Extra! Extra! Read all about it! The Rustled Jimmies Crew turns themselves in!​*

Aboard The Golden Digger, a small time crew's shoddy ship, Zy relaxed with his crew in the ship's hold conspiring. They continually went over their plan until it made sense to everyone present. Manni appeared to have the most trouble with it. The girl sat and impatiently tapped her feet while chewing a large wad of gum. She was barely listening and left wondering why they didn't just slam into the prison Wrecking Crew style and assault the place.

Dewitt was the one to speak up while helping to distribute the masks he fashioned with Alex's aid that perfectly replicated the faces of the Rustled Jimmies. "They're probably intending to use Rebecca as bait. As soon as we crashed into the base they'd immediately get rid of her and focus primarily on Zy. It doesn't help that you said someone may know your weakness, Zy. Apparently they relocated Rebecca to Drum Island."

"..." Zy opened his mouth to reply but instead of answering, he frowned. Now he was left contemplating how to get the hell out of this. Well, this would be a start at least. Step one was to get captured as a lesser crew and sent to a relatively weakly guarded prison. Then they would steal the identities of a group of marines and use their ship to slip by the expected ambush awaiting them at Drum Island.

"I know, I know! I heard! It's so boring and indirect though! I just wanna get in there and kick some ass!" Manni complained while tossing some swift punches at Bazoo's meaty arm, repeatedly socking the smoking bear.

"It's simple enough. Stop complaining you brat,"
 Zy teased her, before dodging a spherical ball of energy that blew a hole through the wall behind him. Glancing back after popping his head up, Zy snapped, "Mutiny! How dare you attack the crew's most prized possession!"

"Huh? What's that?" Jamal asked, not quite used to the crew's inside jokes yet. 

"His face," dryly answered Manni, Alex, Havok, and Bazoo with equally dull expressions.

"Of course," Dewitt muttered while rolling his eyes. Across from him Jamal fell over laughing, intentionally bumping against Sasha which resulted in Havok tackling and scuffling with the crew's Arabastan entertainer.

"Guys, guys! Stop it! You'll ruin the masks!" Bazoo shouted, but they ignored him. He then pounced the rumbling duo to maul them in his raging bear-mode while roaring, "I said stop that shit!"

"So, you up for this?" Zy asked Sasha while ignoring his crew's antics to pat her shoulder. She hadn't officially joined yet, and she would have to trust them quite a bit to turn herself in.

Alexia noticed, and her imagination made the friendly pat far more flirtatious than it actually was. She couldn't help but glare in his direction.


*Later...*


Zy walked with the rest of the crew with his head bowed. He was being escorted by a fairly large guard with a full beard and sunglasses. The relatively famous pirate had regular hand cuffs on him for now, since none of the Rustled Jimmies were known to possess a devil fruit.

"Welcome to your new home, Knuckles McGee." The guard muttered before roughly shoving a stumbling Zy in. He then slammed the cell door shut with a loud clank, grinned with devilish glee, and locked it. As he walked off whistling a oafish man teetered his way to Zy and said, "Hey. Hey man. You're _my_ bitch now..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[Bliss Island; North Blue]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[Bliss Island, Exit Stage Right]


 "..." Hunter's face twisted into a mixture of delight and fright as he is hefted over Jordyn's shoulders. Joseph gave one last glance to the large woman before turning on a heel,  "I'll see what I can do to help you mister, but I'm really only good with blunt trauma. Cuts and gunshots are a bit more... complicated." is stated. Joseph only paused for a moment, maybe this ogre lady wasn't so bad... maybe.  "And if you couldn't discern , no I'm not a doctor. What little I know is from patching this fool up. My actual profession is Shipwright. Learned from the best in the business. My name is Jordyn D. Roberts, of the Roberts clan." is added. Joseph nods as they walk along to his ship the Nonki. When they finally arrive, Jordyn can only stare, was he serious? 

 "What hit me" 

*KRANG!!* 

 "Go back to sleep before you hurt yourself!" is yelled as she followed Joseph up onto the ship. A sour expression crossed her lips.  "I guess you weren't kidding... I have my work cut out for me....",  "I'll give it to you Joseph, Adequate is indeed what this ship is..." Grumbling to herself as she slumped Hunter onto some barrels and then she started to look around for something to make use of as a table,  "Table, wire and some clean water, I'm sure Hunter has all the needles I need." is ordered as she with a single hand pulled the anchor up. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Deacon Island, Grand Line]​*
[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]​

[The Davey Jones]

 "Fuck you." Sam growls as she rolled onto her stomach. A low grunt can be heard as she plops onto her gut,  "Didn't I say that I was tired of looking at your panties?" is firmly stated as Bhel attempted another kick,  "Choco-Wave!" with a blinding kick Sam lashes out with her variation of the Rankyaku, but Bhel only grinned as she stepped to the side.  "You're far too slow to hit me Ms. Striffe." is stated as she landed a solid boot to Sam's gut that turned the pink haired Ex-Marine for one hell of a loop.  "Crimson Shelling!" Sam rights herself in mid-air while thrusting her palm forward. In the center of her a half dozen bullets form and fire off in rapid succession. But again Bhel is just a single step ahead and weaves through the barrage as if she could read the track the bullets had decided to take before Sam even knew where she was going to fire them. 

 "Spring Counter Wheel" now in a roll, Bhel slides through Sam's defenses pulling that thin rapier with a sleek and stealthily motion. Sam wails as it pierces her left shoulder, pinning her to the near wall.  "If you just give in, I'll end this painlessly for you Samantha." Bhel states, still wanting to somewhat negotiate with her opponent. Sam's eyes flared with pain, but were still full of defiance,  "Choco-Bullet!" half drunken and fully dazed Sam let out a lashing backhand tipped with Boko's razor sharp talons. Alex smirked as she slides her Rapier free of Sam's shoulder doing a cartwheel to gracefully avoid being hit by the deadly attack.  "Hmm, that's pretty strange Ms. Striffe. My reports on you doesn't have you being a Devil Fruit user on file, I suppose though that it is possible that you've acquired one since Vesper City." is sighed as she licked the bit of blood that was left from her weapon.

 "V-Vesper?" is questioned as Sam stumbled to keep her balance,  "Yes, you know where you broke into and stole from my employers." though dazed the look of confusion on her face was enough to make Alexandria question if Sam was actually mixed up in this, not that it mattered if she was or wasn't.  "Sorry lady, don't know what you're talking about." Sam states as she allowed a blanket of yellow hued feathers roll down her arm.  "I wouldn't play dumb with me Samantha D. Striffe, the bounty on you and your friends heads are enough to make me kill you all here and now." is blatantly stated,  "Like I'd let you fucking hurt my men" ~

[With Blake Thorne]

 "Where are you, you fucking little stain?!" is yelled as he blew down the door to the back with a single hulking kick. Dancers half dressed ran screaming as the large man ducked to enter their half of the dressing room. In the back a set of stairs can be seen that lead up to the second floor where the more lucky patrons got more special 'services' for their hard earned Beli. His damming eyes lock onto the staircase, and then pass his long silver hair he cast that deathly gaze to the level just above him,  "I know where you are you little prick!" he yells with a toothy grin while he started to stalk toward the stairs,  
"I'm coming to break your twig of a neck and take your bones to their final resting place." is added with a whimsical flare as his mammoth hand crushed the railing; splintering it with ease.  

His heavy boots heralded a cascade of locks latching shut as he stormed up the stairs, he wanted Kaiser D. Drake to know he was coming and he sang of the things he was going to do, some that may even verge on the homosexual side, if they were so blatantly vile and meant to turn one's stomach.

 "Can little Kaiser come out and Plaaaayyyy?!" he shouts after reaching the top of the stairs.  "Little pig, little pig let me IN!" he roars that large paddle like weapon bisecting a wall which caused it to cave inward. On the other side a woman screams as she pulled her hand to her oversized rack. The balding elderly gentleman with her faints as his heart flails to keep pace with the blood that raced through his veins.  "Nice tits bitch, when I'm done with Drake... I'll pay you a conjugal visit... that might not be the right wording... I'll be back to fuck you, better?" ~~ 

[With Sam and Bhel]

Sam yells, that Rapier sliding just millimeters from the other three wounds she had received to her left shoulder with a twist Sam drops another copy of the Blazefire Sabre, which she was churning out with every attack she attempted.  "Strange" is muttered as she controlled Sam with her weapon, since discovering you were a fruit user I've made use of my seastone lined gloves to add some damage to my attacks, but you shrug them off without notice... even at this proximity to me you should be showing signs of weakness and illness."[/color] is stated as she slammed Samantha through a wall with the force of a Mack truck.  "Stay down" is ordered as she withdrew her weapon. Sam gives a faint smile while pulling a hand to her wounds as they gushed,  "Sorry, daddy never taught me that trick" is added as she pulled her legs to her chest. With a pop and twist   she bounds high into the air,  "Blazefire Barrage!" her pistol forms. Sam pulls the trigger as quickly as she can, and what seems like automatic gun fire can be heard.

 "Didn't I tell you, that you couldn't hit me?" Bhel's voice echoes as she blurs through the hail of bullets,  "Twisting Lotus!" is yelled as the woman kicked into a spiraling attack. Her rapier bypasses any defense that Sam can muster,  "Choco-Buckle!" even as the feathers fold over where Sam predicted the Rapier was going to make contact Bhel is able to alter the trajectory of her stab at the last moment to land several inches from the protected area. A wail breaks the furry of combat as Bhel's weapon nicks Sam's collar bone,  "Counter Loutus!" flipping while still having the bit of her weapon in Sam's body Bhel propels the woman like a lawn dart towards the flooring below. 

With a thunderous impact the floor shatters and Sam plummets to the stone floored basement below. Above, Bhel lands gracefully on the edges of the hole,  "Are you ready to accept defeat yet?" she hollers down while adjusting her glasses.  "I suppose not" is sighed as she moved her head and where it once was bullets whiz pass her. ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Meteo Island, Grand Line]​*​
[Family Ties Finale, Sins of the Father II]​
[Meteo Island]

 "I'll give you this son, you are one tough cookie." Williams chuckles while waving a severed arm around like it was some sort of flag.  "Lesser men would have cried as I slowly ripped it from it socket." is added with a sense of sick glee as the devilish man walked up to his son as he clutched the wound as it bled profusely.  "What? You have nothing to say to me? Or is those teeth locked with pain?" is asked as he came face to face with his boy. Cyrus sneered and spat in Paul's face,  "Hurricane Kicks!" flipping head over heels Cyrus fires off a volley of kicks that Williams tanks with ease. With each jackhammer like blow that demonic smile only widens,  "You got tenacity" he laughs as he smacks Cyrus out of the air with his own limb.  "I like that. Its what will get you through this world my boy. That is, if I don't decide to pull you limb from limb first." is added with a much, much darker tone. Cyrus shudders as he felt his father's shadow cross his body

His mind screams with pain as he feels razor sharp nails tear into his ears as he is literally rooted from the ground like some weed,  "Here, let dad fix you up boy." is said with a mocking tone of love as he shoved Cyrus' arm back into place. Fingers dig deeply into the bone and the limb is forcefully reattached with much pain to the writhing Hare-man. Still Cyrus refuses to holler, refuse to allow his dad to derive pleasure from the pain he was inflicting.  "You get your filthy mitts off my brother!" Alula was back up and charging with both her weapons drawn. Paulsgrave sneers and casts Cyrus aside as he turned into the attack. A pasty white hand clamps down onto the crossed weapons which brings the girl's charge to a grinding halt,  "Admirable, but I believe that I've already shown you once 'honey' that a direct assault on Daddy doesn't work.",  "Wind Dancer Technique" Williams eyes widen as Nicole's voice boomed from behind him. They had baited him, and he had fallen for it. Releasing his hold on Alula's weapons he turns toward where Nicole's voice had boomed. But his daughter was more tenacious than he could have given credit. 

 "Not today!" is bitten while she sank both swords deeply into Williams' arm as he tried to twist away. His vile dark blood sprays from the wounds as he is jerked back.  "Gale Winds Style, Lightning Buster!" Nicole's body blurs into view in the heavens. Thunder and lightning seem to crack and boom illuminating a otherwise bright and sunny day. Williams snarls as he finally pushed Alula off him, but by then Nicole had already dropped with one hell of a tree splitting attack. William's dark blood sprays as the cut threatened to cut him cleanly in two, but with a devil may care grin he casts his gaze up to Nicole just before his body crumbles away.  "I see you've learn a new trick or two." he says with an almost admiring tone and Nicole's body shudders as a massive bone spike explodes from her chest,  "But I've learned a thing or two in the twenty plus years since we last saw one another dear." Williams adds with a vile bite as he lifted her from the ground. 

Alula screams as she springs from the ground,  "MOTHER!" tears well in her eyes as she watches her Nicole's eyes grow dim. Cyrus too is on his feet,  "You... you" he can't even finish his sentence as the anger within him boiled and deep within his psyche _ 'Let me out'_ echoed. Cyrus' eyes widened the monster within was stirring. Lifting his gaze his dark red eyes started to swirl with a purple, feverish light.  "Alula." he manages with a pained grunt as he pulled a hand to his tearing eyes,  "Ru-ru-RUN!" he hollers as his body started to contort. Cross had breached the boundaries between Mirror and reality yet again as Cyrus allowed his guard to drop. Williams allows Nicole to slump to a bloody pile while he turned to his son as his body shuddered and fur darkened.  "So, is this the real Cyrus T. Cross coming out to play? Or is it some ploy to save your dear mother and sister?" is asked. Alula froze as her blood crawled, she had felt this once before. Carefully she stalked over to her mother. 

 "Run, if you want daughter. Know this, you will not get off this island though." is added with a angered tone as he kept his eyes on Cyrus.  "..." a low growl escapes Cyrus' lips as they curled to show razor sharp fangs. Dark spike of bone draw up pass his fur and lined his back like jagged mountain peaks.  "Of course I'm the real me dad and I'll drink your blood this day." is added as Cross twisted Cyrus' body into all out Monster Point. Paul patted his chin as he watched Cyrus twist into a ghastly form,  "So this is the power of my linage, still will it be enough? Can you do what Helen, Sabrina or Garrick couldn't?" Williams asks as Cross explodes into a speed rage. Black and red dart all over the place as Williams followed closely. Although his son was being quite erratic, it was still a simple task to his eyes to follow that movement.   "Come to daddy" opening his arms he catches Cross in a hug as the monster plunged his fangs and claws into his shoulders and chest. With a visceral jerk Cross attempts to pull hunks of flesh and bone free. But Williams' body fought against the damage that was trying to be inflicted upon it.  "Bone Jacket" 

Tearing of flesh can be heard as spires of bone fires through Cyrus' body as his Father's body flayed out like a porcupine and those deadly bone quills jutted from ever inch of his body. Cross shuddered as he was soundly defeated in one small move,  "You're too wild to beat me boy, learn to control that anger, use it. Don't let it use you." as he spoke to Cross, Cross faded and that fur slid back into his body.  "Oh my, how many times does that make him dying like that?" Williams' eyes cut to his left. Setting on a splintered stump Doc twirled his hat on a finger or two.  "Well, if it isn't Doc Whiskey. What may I ask is this honor of this visit?" is asked as he grabbed Cyrus by the arm as he allowed his bone quills to retract.  Me?" is asked innocently though Williams on sneered at the question,  "Fine, fine don't get those expensive panties in a wad. I'm here to tell you to heal the boy and leave." Williams paused then started to cackle,  "What makes you think that you of all people can order me around. You may be Logia Doc, but you're still little match for me." is bitten. Doc grinned as he flipped his hat up to his head,  "Didn't say anything 'bout me Pauly, I have it on good word that a certain lady Ex-Marine is lookin' for ya and may be comin' here from a tip-off" Doc states sweetly as he walked around. Lenin drills started to split off his body as he did. 

 "True I can't beat'cha but if you try to take the kid with ya or don't fix 'im I can stall you long enough that she'd get here well before you can skedaddle." Williams curled a lip, but then grinned.  "Well played, very well played." the wounds on Cyrus' body, in and out, healed as he dropped to the ground.  "I give you this round, but if you cross paths with me again Doc Whiskey your wife will be a widow and any children you have will be fatherless." Doc merely grinned as he watched Williams part the trees while storming off.  "CYRUS!" a moment later Xifeng, a little roughed up, bursts into the clearing her eyes widen as they fall onto Doc,  "What are you doing here?" she asks and  the assassin only grins,  "Saving his skin and yours." is stated as he pointed to an out cold Cyrus. 

[Cristo Island; Fifteen Minutes Later]

Cyrus sat beside Alula as they monitored their mother,  "How long you going to stand there Xifeng?" Cyrus asks. His mom was teetering on death but with Xifeng's help she was probably going to make it through.  "It's... it's Rebecca." Cyrus is immediately on his feet and in Xifeng's face.  "What happened to her?" is demanded Xifeng broke his grip as he was shaking her,  "She's been taken prisoner." is stated. Cyrus' face fell blank,   "What about Zidane and the Wrecking Crew? What happened to them? Are they",  "No, they were separated from Rebecca in Lougetown they are in the midst of staging a her rescue though by getting caught by the Marines." Cyrus bit his lips. Alula only passed him a glance before looking back to their mother. Cyrus bowed it took all his willpower not to ask to immediately be taken to the island Rebecca was being held. But he fought that urge and swallowed hard.  "Who needs my help more, Rebecca or Zidane?",  "You're wanting to know if Rebecca will be alright so you can help her captain as well?" Cyrus gave a glassy look, he was visibly torn. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Bliss Island; North Blue]​*
> [Join Your Crew?]​
> [Bliss Island, Exit Stage Right]
> 
> ...



"Well the good news is we have all of those things! Kind of!" He rubbed the back of his head. "I mean, We do have a table, it's in the dining hall... and we have some clean water... it's uhh... clean..." He laughed nervously. "In all honesty, its fresh as the day it was filtered." He put his hand barrels height above the deck and a barrel appeared. "Bam! Water!" He smiled a bit, he always felt impressed with his devils fruit, like the worlds greatest magician. 

"Now then here's a table." boom! Table! Joseph was really enjoying his devils fruit, he always did. "So now that-" THUD! Joseph's eyes rolled back as he passed out... he had finally succeeded in over stressing his body.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 5, 2013)

_*Wrecking Crew/Sasha...*_

Sasha gave a half-hearted nod to Zy when she was asked if she were okay with this. She was, in fact, but wondered if she should let them in on her "secret friend" within the marines. Now seemed like a good a time as any. Before she could say anything else though, Zy had already moved on to addressing the other members of his crew. Sasha pondered to herself quietly, as the others got ready. She might as well give _him_ a call.

*Later...*

_Lady Maclemon _ was being escorted to her cell by two prison guards. She was placed in a cell across from Zy. Her cellmate, a very large bulky woman, was thankfully sleeping at the moment. 

The guards closed the cell behind them and walked off. Sasha immediately approached the bars. Trying to get Zy's attention, she spoke in what could barely qualify as a whisper. "Pssst...Zy. I need to tell you something." 

Zy seemed to at least somewhat hear her, as he turned his head in her direction. "I know this isn't a good time to mention this, but I didn't get a chance back on the ship. I think I know someone who can help with our little escape plan."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*

The marines had dropped off a heavily restrained and very doped up Kagami, Teri, Sophia and Bombera to the island prison. It looked dark and oppressive and reeked of hopelessness and gloom. 

“Follow your gut she says. Good things always happen when you follow your gut she says.” Teri grumbled as Kagami shot her a look of death.

“When we get back on the ship, you are going to be severely punished for your mutiny. Who smashes a bottle of rum over their Captain’s head?” Kagami growled as she was herded with the other prisoners caught that day.

“Who fires on marines for no other reason other than they’re bored?!” Teri spat out angrily.

Both girls got zapped by cattle prods by the guards who were beginning to get a headache from the bickering.

“Shut up! You’ll speak only when you are told to speak.” The guards said.

“Oh yeah! Look at me talking. Whatchya gonna do?” Kagami said stepping right up to the guard's face.

ZAP!

“Ow you son of a bitch that…”

ZAP!

“OW! Oh you think that’ll silence me?! I’m…” 

ZAP!

“Owwww! You have mommy issues don’t you….?”

This continued for quite some time, with other guards joining in to try and quiet the Captain but to no avail, until one just hit her over the head with a club.

Teri felt justified in her previous action of knocking her unconscious. 

The crew got to the reception area where they had their picture taken and fingerprinted. 

“Is that Kagami Rei off the Stratosphere Pirates? 76 million bounty for a girl like this?!” The guards looked at her being dragged unconscious to one of the holding cells, “still, she and her friend are kinda cute. Maybe we should have some fun with them later…”

Teri shot them a look of death. “Ok here’s the thing. I don’t like doing this. I want to get by on my own merit, but this is a prison. I fully accept that we deserve to be here and so on. I don’t expect any preferential treatment but if you dare touch either Kagami or me in the manner you are thinking right now, just remember who my father is.”

The pieces started to click together and the guards started to sweat. Vergil's takeover of Mariejois with the Ravenbeards had been well documented

“Your father doesn’t know you’re here. We can do what we want until then!” one of the guards almost shrieked.

“He will accept that I’m in prison. If I’m executed then so be it. But if he finds out that his little girl has been sexually assaulted then what he did in Mariejois will only be a sample of what he will do to you. Got it?!” Teri said with the authority of a dictator.

“Sh…fuck! Who would want to touch a pair of uggos like you anyways. Get in your cell bitch!” Teri and Kagami were carefully lead to their cells and the doors slammed shut. Teri sighed. It killed her to do that – it went against just about everything she wanted in life but as she watched Kagami drooling on the concrete floor, she knew she had done the right thing, but promised herself that she would never do that again.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2013)

*[Motley Crux]
[Diel Dome; Cheile Town]*

[Level 1: Daydreams & The Damned, pt. I]

Daydreams are an odd idea. Dreaming during the day. Seems awefully rudundant if you ask me. Daytime is much better spent progressing through the game.

Jeremy, a young NPC in charge of the Dome training area has just unlocked a new quest for me, getting me one step closer to clearning level one. He arrived at the Dome entrance at around two in the afternoon, opening the quest with the keywords "Do you have a few minutes Motley? I need some help with these boxes."

With Merkl and the others mosst likely doing their own sub-quests, I find myself obligated to take him up on this adventurous assignment.

It begun with the lonesome treck into the bowels of the Dome's deepest storage rooms, where the ravages of time has created a thin layer of dust and a few spiderwebs. Minutes of my life where spent walking, and the search for the lost boxes lead me to the north-eastern part of the storage room. But to my horror, I found out that the boxes where too big for one man to lift. Oh, the horror!

But I was not going to let one challenge stop me from finishing a quest. Using my level 10 intellect, I looked about the room, searching for a solution to this conundrum. 


​


----------



## kluang (Jul 5, 2013)

Stratosphere Pirates


Several mechanics and technician opens up1-I while being supervise by their leader,  the female scientist that was present during the Marines attack on the Stratosphere.  

"Find his personality core and his memory bank. I want to see everything. "

"Seriously lady, that is not the way into a gentleman's heart."

"And can someone unplugged his vocal processor. "

"You really can use some makeup. ...."


"Done ma'am. "

"Good. Now to the fun part."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 5, 2013)

Marco Melon-

The young doctor had finally managed to row himself to some form of civilization. He had decided it would be best to cover his face for the time being, taking up some of the extra clothes and hiding himself with a turban and wraps. "There, I'm sure Kagami and Teri wont mind me using their scarfs." He nodded, jumping out of the boat and taking with him a chest of treasure. "Now to enact Operation: Save The Crew." He rubbed his chin, "This may take a while... hopefully they don't die." Marco made his way into town with the chest of treasure, finding himself a salesman to transfer the gold into Beli. "Wow, this sure is-" "Yeah i killed a pirate." Marco comments, "Well... good work man..." The man handed Marco over a couple hundred thousand. "Well then, This should go pretty far." Marco smirked, Though he would blow through most of this more than likely... 

Marco headed down to the next place he needed to, a place that sells hair dye, Picking up some blue hair dye, moving on he bought some scissors and a mirror then a new outfit. He went into a motel, taking all of his stuff from the boat to the motel. Marco cut his long beautiful red hair to a medium length, no longer would it run down to the small of his back.. now it was just down to his neck. He sighed a bit as he began to dye his hair. He had never cut his hair before... not once. "This is strange." He thought to himself, but he needed to be drastic, he was not a strong man... He did not have a large wealth of power. He needed to be cunning in how he freed his crew. 

Marco finished dying his hair and put his old outfit into a box along with everything else he could. Seven chests filled with everything he could save. He would pay for storage on them, hopefully no one would bother with them. Well, if he paid for a year they could come back to this island. "Kagami will be mad that i used up all the money." Marco smiled a bit, "She is kind of cute when she is mad." He looked at himself in the mirror, short blue hair, no sunglasses and his lovely golden eyes... he couldn't change those. They were the eyes his mother gave him... he could never change those. 

"Alright, I suppose my next stop will be getting to the marine base hmm?" He had checked around town, there was a marine recruitment station three cities over. That would be a long walk, but it would have to do. "No worries Polo Pollo! You won't get caught!" He smiled to himself and went outside to the storage center, paying for one years storage on seven chests. "What's in there?" The man asks, "Just clothes and stuff, nothin valuable. I just don't have the space for it you know? Gonna become a marine!" the man smirked, "Heh! My kids a marine!" "EH!? Really???" The man nodded, "Yeah!" "Cool!" Marco smiled at him and the man showed him to his unit, everything was put away and Marco stared at it for a moment... "Goodbye old life." He smiled, a sad smile... 

Closing the door on the unit, he headed towards the new city. "There's supposed to be a marine recruitment center there." He went to a store, picked up a fedora and paid for it. Making his way out of town. "This is the start of a new journey. Maybe... I'll become a doctor for the marines."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​
*♫ Akon - Locked Up ♫​*
Zy ignored the prisoner behind him. Clearly the guy had some type of beef with them. "Hmm, really? Well that'll make life far easier. Wait, let me take care of this first."

"You son of a bitch! I know you stalked me!" The prisoner screamed.

"Eh? I don't have time for you or for them." Zy dismissively elbowed the prisoner in the chest, sending him crashing into the nearest wall. It was then that Zy noticed how ridiculously psychedelic the prison was decorated. Something was definitely off. In the good way! Cupping his chin the Roberts pup nodded his head repeatedly, mentally jotting down how excellent the design was.

"I didn't think the marines would be this stylish. How odd," Zy mused.

His attention went back to Sasha, and he cupped an ear to listen closely. "What's up?"
'


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison* (name change pending due to it sounding gross)

_Currently._

It was lunch time! Kagami skipped happily to the buffet that had been set up. 

“Hmm. I’ll take that, that, and that!” she said pointing to the chicken nuggets, alphabet spaghetti and cake. Teri went for the more conservative grilled chicken and veg, but also had a piece of cake. Both girls sat on their pink table, took their napkins which had balloons printed on them and started to eat, sipping on their grape juice.

It was then Kagami’s eyes widened and saw something resembling a fight occur. 

“Hey! Not in my prison!” she yelled. “Oh my god! What have you done to that wall! Guards!!”

She leaped across the table with an ‘A’ stuck on her cheek. “No fighting! Bad prisoners!”

Teri slowly got up and followed.

“They’re new Kagami. I don’t think I’ve seen them round here before. “ Teri said touching her shoulder to calm her down.

“But Teri, look at that mural! There’s like a huge crack in that hill which goes up to the sky! What are you going to do about that you bastard?!” Kagami said with her arms crossed.

Teri inspected the damage. “Hmmm, doesn’t look good. We might have to repair the wall, which means plastering concrete or something over it. After that you’ll have to do some touch up painting to it.”

“Davidson and Yaro worked so hard on that. So hard!”

Behind Kagami a couple of large men looked like they were about to cry. 

“C-captain. What do we do?” The samurai looking man said drying his eyes. Kagami hugged him to which he responded with hard sobs. 

“We rebuild. Make it better and these punks will help you!” Kagami spun and pointed angrily at Zy, “First up, who the hell are you?”


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2013)

Polo Pollo's Marine Adventure! 

"Polo Pollo! Reporting for duty!" Marco saluted the marine recruiter. "Eh? You wanna join?" Marco nodded, "Indeed sir!" He smiled at the recruiter, he was a bit of an older man, a light stubble on his chin. "Hmmm... Alright, just sign here and get on that ship!" Marco nodded, signing the paper, Polo Pollo. "Alright, Next stop! Marine training!" The man nodded, "In the grandline yeah." "Eh!?" Marco turned to look at him. "Yeah the marine main base of training is in the grandline. From there you will be shipped off to whatever sea they deem fit for you or whichever you wish to sign up for... though they only take certain signups into consideration." 

"....." Marco blinked a bit, "Well... This did not go as planned." He sighed and turned to the ship. "To the grandline i suppose." He gulped.... a ship... the grandline, the pirate graveyard.... "I... Think i need to rest." He chuckled a bit. Marco made it onto the ship, taking very slow strides and eventually gripping the deck tightly as he could when he got on board. "Oi! you okay newbie?" A marine walked over to him and looked down at the shaking marco. "Oh yes sir, I am fine. As long as i can not see the ocean or acknowledge this is a boat i am fine." 

"Hehehehe!" The marine chuckled a bit. "Well, come on, we'll get you below deck." He smiled and helped Marco up. "My names Jenkins, Mitch Jenkins, you?" Marco nodded, "Names Pollo, Polo Pollo." The marine held out his hand. "Well, let's be friends Polo!" Marco nodded and shook his hand, "S..sure." Marco smiled and headed below deck, there was quite a few others down there. Some with sea sickness and some who just had never been on the sea before. 

"Alright, Well this here is Thomas, That's Brink, Milbert, Finley, Takahara, Shinmaru and Bill." Marco waved, "Hello I am Polo Pollo." they all walked up to greet him. "I hope we can all work well together!" Marco smiled, "But uh, first let's get that sea sickness under control huh?" Marco opened up his medical bag and started to mix some things together. "Here!" He handed the mixture to the sea sick marines who shockingly felt better. "Wow! This is amazing!" The guys smiled and shook his hand vigorously. "Good job Polo!" 

Marco smiled a little, this is the first time he had succeeded in making something on the first try... He felt pride. "Th..thank you all!" He bowed to them and smiled, "I hope to be the best doctor i can and make sure everyone is healthy and strong!" The guys all threw their hands up, "Three cheers for the marines next great doctor!" the men began their cheering and Marco felt a swell of happiness inside of him... Maybe the marines, weren't so bad. "Hope to see you become great Polo!" Mitch put his hand on his shoulders.

Marco had kept this up his entire way to the marine base. He would make medicines for the crew who were sick, at one point being brought into the medical bay. "Hey there Polo, i hear you want to be a doctor." Marco nodded, "Oh yes it has been my dream for a very long time to become a doctor." The man nodded, "Well come in come in... I'll start you off and when you get to base and go through your basic training they will work on making you a good medic as well." 

Marco smiled, this was the greatest life... "Alright!" He joyfully went with the doctor and began his training. This would be the most happy moments in Marco's life. He was wanted here, fully... he didn't have to deal with evil bad guys currently and if his plan succeeded he would only ever be a medic. Maybe he could make his life turn around, maybe he could... Nah, Kagami and Teri and Sophia... he owed them all a debt that could never be repaid. 

Once they reached the man base, Marco was sent to get changed into his marine uniform and informed of his new position on the totem poll, low. "Don't worry Polo, You can handle it." Mitch smiled, "Right! I'll work hard!" Marco went off to a meeting location he was told to go to. But he was amazed, this was the grand line... He'd never been before and he was finally on land! "Alright maggots!" A massive man stood before the marines, he was around nine feet tall, built like a tank and tanned like an american football. 

"You are here for one thing! To get stronger in order to protect the freedoms of the world governments united nations! We are here to protect every island we can! Every Citizens we can! We are here to defend them from the evils of piracy! No one shall be hurt under our watch Do you understand!?" Everyone saluted, even Marco, "Sir! Yes Sir!" Marco smiled, He was under way... his plan would soon come to fruition.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2013)

Marco Melon- 

Five months of boot camp was hell, plus the additional month of pure on medical training, with which he had already split his normal days training in both physical, marksmanship and medical. He had spent most of his days in training, even further than other marines. But he was officially okay-ed as a doctor for the marines and an official marine! "Congrats Polo!" All of his friends cheered for him when Marco came out of his exam as a doctor! "I can't believe you got it so early!" Marco nodded, "I've been training for years to become a doctor, so it's no surprise really!" 

Marco smiled, he could finally prove he was a doctor. "Alright then, Let's go!" Marco had put in to be stationed in Sin city and had made friends all the way up in bootcamp during his six months, he was hoping he would succeed in getting in... if he had failed, it would not be good. "Polo Pollo, You'll be going to Sin City as a doctor." Marco succeeded! He nailed it! And a few of his Bootcamp buddies would be going in as guards! "Alright Polo We can hang out together!" Marco nodded, "Let's do a great job guys!"  Marco had let his hair grow this past six months, trying to get it back to the level it was before, but that would take another two or three years.

But he had made sure to keep his hair dyed blue. Next came the trip to the marine base... Sin City... It was going to be hell on Marco, he knew it would. It was just amazing he hadn't been figured out yet at all. "Alright, Now time to start my new job." Marco made his way to the Prison Medical bay... it was a bit of a rundown shit hole to say the least. "Sigh... time to fix this place up!" Marco gathered up all the nurses he had, about seven and had them aid him in making this place a bit better in quality and appearance. 

Marco takes a deep breathe and smiles as his room had been made spotless. "Alright, now time to sit back and wait for people to come to me with their ailments!" Marco sat down, the nurses began to read magazines or do their nails... "This is heaven." Marco thought to himself, observing all the nurses, watching them shake their legs as they sat... the short skits, the stockings, he could nearly see it... "Heaven." Marco though, leaning back and letting out a sigh of satisfaction.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 6, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones]

Flight Or Fornicate Part 1 

While the silver haired slender giant was stalking it's prey, said prey was being dragged through the rooms by Jade as he led him to an escape route before the trouble that was undoubtedly on their trail could catch up with them. Kai was the worst possible victim to rescue ever, Jade went all "Take my hand if you want to live." on his ass and this dickhead kept stopping as he would get distracted by the various x-rated performances. In his defense, these girls were athletic and flexible..... And some had, well this world had many different races and if one was impressed by half giants or long leg tribes? Well Kai sees that, and raises it with a multiple breasteses amazonian. The woman had more breasts than he had hands and feet to fondle them with, not that he didn't give it best shot before Jade pulled him off of her and dragged him along again.

They didn't get much further, at a certain point a new set of tig ol' bitties mesmerized Kai and the drunk horny old toad started off where they had left of back down. 

"Ugh guys really have no sense and timing."Jade sighed as she tried to peel his greasy fingers off of her funbags. "Look we really need....Oeh I'm ticklish...." Giggle. "Cut it off...Oeh Oeh....Oooooooooooooooooeh"

"Heeeeeeeeere's Blake!" They were rudely interrupted by Thorne as he crashed through the door. 

"Dude....." Kai sighed, the fact he was in a slow speed heavy make out pursuit was long forgotten by now. "Why ya gotta clockblock a homie like that?" 

"Are you going to make it easy on me and just let me drag of your bloody carcass back to my employer, or is this going to take me getting nasty to get this done." With a sneer he closed in on Kai who was caught in between two basic instinctual behaviors. Fight or Fornicate. And fornicate was winning, evidenced by the fact that Kai's hand crept down towards Jade's panties, right up until Thorne's weapon came right at them.

In his severely inebriated state, Kai had enough sense to puss Jade out of the way, somehow pulling it off to do that by making contact with a total of four erogenous zone..... He paid attention at human biology class, and he had found the answer to the secret that eluded most men. What _do_ women want. Answer? Kai, and plenty of it.

This left the hammered pirate getting.....Hammered, all up in the face and chest area by the massive blunt weapon that sent him through a wall and into the neighboring room, where some other freaky shit was going on. 

"Ugh.......Wait....What's that ping pong ball doing _there_?"

POOF

"Wow, you nearly took my eye out with that......Not sure if I should be turned on by that or not......"


----------



## kluang (Jul 6, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*

Two days after the Stratosphere was arrested the cafeteria erupts. Literally. Somehow Bombera manage to get free from his seastone cuff and end up blowing half of the cafeteria and some of the guards and prisoners. Before he could escape the marine captain stabs a thousand needle onto his Bombera voodoo doll and manage to over power the fighter and lock him up in a synthetic seastone cell.
*
Grand Line*

Zaat Island.

Zaat Island is what you may call a slave island. Slavers, bounty hunters have been using this island as their base and the marines doesn't even bat an eye. Is their paradise where they are kings. Until an hour ago.

Zaat Island Slaver Palace is in ruins and rubbles. Smoke is everywhere and on top of once a glorious palace is a killer whale fishman, wearing a black karate gi with the symbol of a white sakura on his back. A female human in her 20's runs towards him. "All slaves are accounted for. And we caught most of the slavers, but...."

"But?"

"There's a noble among them. We manage to stop him from calling the Marine HQ, but..."

"Your fear is justified Eliza." He turns around and look at his subordinate. "Strip them of their weapon and lock them in a cage. Let them feel what its like to be caged. Including that noble." Eliza nods and left Orga alone. He sighs.

"I'm glad we manage to cripple Zaat slave operation but I was hoping they provide a challenge." and he look at the brutalized army of slavers and bounty hunters scattered around the Slaver Palace. He looks at his fist and he remembered how he defeat the so called Slave King with one punch. He jumps down and began preparation to leave the island with the slaves and then issues and order to burn the remaining slavers ship. In two hours they left the island with the slaves.

As the night rolls in a Marine ship arrive and a group of marines makes their way to the prison. "Who goes there?" ask one of the inmates and the leader of the marines steps forward. "Who are you?" ask the prisoner.

"Vice...Admiral..." mumbles the noble. "A vice admiral?" ask one of the slaver. "Good get us out and then we can chase that fish head together, what do you say Vice Admiral... What is his name?"

"Yapool."

Suddenly the slaver face change like the blood is drain from his face. "Yapool? That Yapool?" Suddenly the cage is rattle with shouting and screaming. Yapool is well known among pirates, slavers and bounty hunters and even marines. The gestapo of the marine force. Cold, relentless, inhuman is among what people call him and his crew.

"I'm surprise he didn't kill you lot. How disappointing."

"Men, what do you see here?" ask Yapool to the rest of his men behind him. "Dead. Killed by the Order of White Sakura."

The cage rattle even more louder and this time with pleading and crying. The noble crawl forward and hold Yapool's shoe. "Please I'm a noble, I can grant many things. I can make you rich. Please." Yapool kick away the noble and spit at his face.

"Let me make myself clear. Even my distaste for you nobles is Brobdingnagian what I'm about to do isn't personal." and he surrounds the cage with a black aura. "It's for world peace, where nobles bow to the marines and piracy eradicated. Consider yourself lucky to be part of this grand scheme." and the black aura engulf the prison and swallow the prison. Yapool smile and he headed back to his ship. "Now to write a report about the Order's viciousness."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​


_*Zidane's Pride​*_


Zy managed to catch at least the name of Sasha's ally before his actions resulted in consequences. A slender eyebrow rose as Zy matched stares with Kagami. "Er, I," Zy started, unable to find the exact name he was looking for. 

He couldn't afford to say his real name! To say such a low bounty name would be shameful. He was Zidane Roberts, damn it! His ego and his good sense clashed to the point that Zy sweated profusely while facing the woman. Unable to take the disguise anymore he threw it off and shouted, "I'm, er, I'm...! _Fuck this!_ I can't bear the shame! I'm Zidane K. Roberts, Treasure Hunting extraordinaire!"

Missing if Sasha facepalmed him completely botching up the plan, Zy's thumb struck his chest. "I'm the Master of the Laser, The Prince of the Sea, and The Most Beautiful Man In The World!"

Zy was posing dramatically he finished, and with flawless comedic timing one of the prisoners clapped, applauding his announcement while another blew a party horn. 

Spinning to face them, his hands gripped the bars and Zy whispered, "I'm undercover. Searching for a way to get to one of me hearties that were recently captured."

Following his explanation Zy paced back and forth, a hand rolling as he went into a full on speech about how Rebecca was captured by the marines and how they needed to rescue her. Pausing after he was finished, Zy shook his head, ignoring the softhearted weeping prisoners of the bunch.

"What I'm saying is, achoo! What I need is...!!!!!" Zy couldn't seem to finish, as each time he attempted to get the words out he nearly lost what little lunch the pirate managed to swallow down. He collapsed onto his hands and knees, perspiring like a madman and trembling as he gazed at the floor of his cell in a traumatized manner. 

There were three things that were a weakness to Zy that had nothing to do with his abilities, and both dealt with manners. Saying please, thank you, and asking for help. It wasn't that his mother or father failed to try to teach the boy manners, he was always allergic to them. 

Sadly, it'd be foolish to ignore the pull these girls seemed to have around here. Banging his fist on the floor a few times, panting as he did, Zy shamefully muttered too quietly for Kagami or Teri to properly hear, "I... I need your help."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Drifter|Grand Line*

*[Drum Island, Grand Line]​*​
[Getting the Gang back Together]​
[Drum Island, Three Toes Bar]

A scowl of a sneer crossed Cyrus' face as he sat a small ratty table in the corner of Three Toes' Bar. A bottle of stout rum in one hand and a empty shot glass in the other. A perturbed look hung in his eyes as he watched the door to the bar as if he was awaiting the arrival of someone. His dark eyes move from the door back to his shot glass as he pulls the bottle closer. From his left a hand fires and snatches the rum away,  "I recognize you fuzzy." the tall man states as he pulled the drink to his lips. Cyrus' eyes trace from his now empty hand to the man that was drinking the rum that _he_ paid for. Setting his shot glass down Cyrus snatches the rum away before the man gets the first taste.  "..." not speaking a word Cyrus again pulls the neck of the bottle towards the rim of his glass. 

 "Hey fur face, you ignoring me?" is growled while he slammed his hand down on the table shaking it and spilling Cyrus' drink.  "Step back" is growled as Cyrus sat the bottle down.  "Do what? Do you know who _I_ am boy?" is barked as he slapped the glass away.  "My name is Samuel 'Steel Edge' Blades!" is added with a growl as he shattered the bottle of rum with a stout backhand that sent it into the near wall.  "You owe me thirty five Beli" is stated as he looked to the stain of rum. Blade snarled as he wrapped his hands into the straps that wrapped Cyrus' shoulders.  "You will pay attention to me *boy*." is growled as he pulled Cyrus face to face with him.  "Put me down",  "If I don't, Cyrus T. Cross... what, surprised that I know who you are? Well I also know that Helen Swann trained you in your youth boy. What do you say to that?",  "You eat too many sweets."

 "What?",  "You're missing three molars and an incisor. You're eating too much sugar or you pick up the wrong people on a regular basis one." is replied. At first Blades was angered as he lifted Cyrus higher into the air, but then he cracked a smile as he dropped the Hare-man.  "You're funny son, so I'll cut you a break. Instead of gutting you for that comment, I'll allow you to defend yourself." is stated while he crossed his arms. Cyrus dusted himself off and turned back to his table,  "Not in the mood for some silly game." is sighed, as he does one of Blades' large mitts lands on his shoulder.  "I'm not giving you an option, I'll either stab you in the back or gut you man to man kid." is stated as patrons started to push themselves to the far walls of the bar. Knocking the hand free Cyrus turns to the man.

 "What do you want from me?" is sternly asked which brings a grin to the large man's face.  "To become the worlds strongest swordsman Cyrus, and beating you will help me along they way." he states nodding his head toward the door. Biting his lip Cyrus with hesitation begins to walk followed closely by Blades who tapped at the weapon on his hip. 

[Outside, Near Blizzard Conditions] 

 "I hear you're a bit of a trap Mr. Cross. Such a low bounty denotes weakness around the Grand Line. Yet I hear whispers about your power." Blades states as his arms tightened around his barrel like chest. Cyrus spat in the snow, his saliva instantly freezes.  "Rumors get more people killed than the weapons they wield.",  "Yeah, I heard you like to talk in riddles too, I'm banking that pretty sword strapped to you back is reason you..." before the accusation can be finished Cyrus pulls Mournblade from his back and drops it in the snow.  "Cocky brat aren't cha? I eat cocky little shits like you for breakfast." is snapped as he pulled his sleek long Katana from his side sheath.  "You talk too much.?" Blades snarls even more that light pasty face growing a bright red,  "You really know how to push my buttons don't you. Anything you'd like to say before I sever that skull from your neck." 

 "Yeah, I'm not getting any younger." ~

[With Doc Whiskey, Frost Chambers Dungeon]

"Eat up girly, he'll kill you if you don't." a man says after he tosses a plate of slop into a cell. Rebecca pulls her head from her knees only to sneer at the plate that was being thrown at her. The guard shrugs his shoulder. "You could always give in and take up where a woman should be." is offered. But this suggestion merely makes Rebecca even angrier those eyes flare with hatred. "Don't be foolish woman, he'll kill you with those beatings. Sure your tough, but he's a real monster. Being a prostitute for him isn't so bad. You'll get a bed, gifts...",  "He'll take my life before I give it to him." he yells with a bitter bite. The guard shudders, she was almost as scary as Kermy... well not really, but that snap did almost make him jump out of his skin. "You funeral." is sighed, "Such a waste too I bet you're a go..." the man shouts as his chest slams off the icy floor. Rebecca can only watch as he is dragged into the distant darkness. "What!? NO, DON'T!" the man's screams quickly halt as inky tendrils reach from the darkness. Rebecca scowls as they near the light. Standing she balls her hands into fist, ready to take on anything that may come. 

 "Well, don't be a coward, come out of the fucking shadows!" she demands with vinegar. Two arms form and lift into the darkness.  "Oh my, such a scary woman. Please don't hurt me Ms. Lockhart." Doc states as he stepped into the light. That fierce glare falls and those bruised knuckle fists fall to her sides,  "Doc!" is exclaimed with a relieved sigh as she ran to the bars and for the first time that she could recall she saw the smile slip from the fox faced man.  "My oh my..." he mumbles as those soft pale green eyes open. Her left eye was black and swollen, a small cut could be seen over her right. Her lips were split and bloodied. The bruises seen on her arms probably traced to her body as well.  "This is bad." he states holding an arm to his side.  "Xifeng said that this was a bad idea.",  "What, what's a bad idea?" is asked as worry fell back over her. 

Was he going to leave her? A cloak forms in his outstretch hand,  "Bringing Cyrus with me.",  "Cy!" that is when it dawn on her as she touched her face. Doc tosses the cloak to her and as she caught it he bust the lock with a Linen Drill.  "Put that on, this is a cold place, can't have you catching your death of cold atop that bruised body." he states as he turned away,  "My sword, we have to get it" is stated as she pulled the hood over her head.  "Don't worry about that" is stated as he produced the Sword of Hattanzo. Rebecca quickly takes the weapon as Doc takes the lead into the shadows of the Dungeon.  "Listen, don't let Cyrus see your face until Xifeng does her thing, if he goes gung-ho we'll... I'll have to stop him. By any means." Doc firmly orders as they walked along.  "Kermy is a dangerous foe, and Cyrus isn't in the right frame of mind, he's had a real bad pass couple of months. He's learned a lot about himself, including who his father is." Doc states.

Rebecca swallows hard, and nods. She could only imagine how Cyrus felt over that. But she didn't know that was only the tip of the iceberg. ~~

[With Cyrus]

 "..."

Slinging a faint waft of blood from Blood Razor Cyrus kneels to Blades who is panting heavy while face down in the snow.  "You're arm will heal in time, your pride... Well, that'll take a little more time. If I were you, I'd reevaluate that whole fighting Helen thing." Cyrus states as he pulled himself from the ground. Blades started to cry as his dreams crumbled faster than he knew how to handle.  "If this man is the standard of who is gunning for my mentor, I'll take up that mantel and journey to take that prize, I can't have her legacy marred by incompetence." is muttered as he stalked over to where he had dropped Mournblade. As he knelt to pick it up he felt arms wrap around, from behind him.

 "I knew that you'd come for me" 

 "Rebecca?"

Cyrus tries to turn, but her hug wouldn't allow him,  "Now" in an instant a blinding light envelopes the three and they reappear on the Wave Cutter, Doc's ship.  "Weight Anchor!" Doc orders as Rebecca finally relinquishes her hold. Turning Cyrus pulls her gaze up to his and his heart screams at the pain she must have endured. 

 "Did Kermy do this?" is demanded, but Rebecca didn't have to say a thing, her eyes told the story and as Cyrus lifted his gaze he could see Drum slowly shrinking. Knowing what the Hare-man was thinking Rebecca quickly acts catching her beloved with a kiss. 

[Outside Three Toes' Bar]

The bartender walks out into the blizzard a smug look on his face as he pulled a hand to the back of his head. "So, do you think that he drank enough of that virus to effect him?" The bartender pulls a life like mask free of his head revealing himself to be Mortimer of the revolutionaries.  "He took a couple shots, I'm sure that is more than enough to spread that strain of the virus. If a weaker one desolated that small island, then that one will make a monster of that rabbit.", "Why did you choose him?" is asked as Mortimer looked over to Blades as the man pulled himself from ground. Mortimer grinned.  "My spies tell me that Doc is fixing to get him back to Zidane Roberts. That boy will pay for what he did to me, even if a friend of his has to do it." ~~~


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 7, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*

Sasha tried to whisper to keep the fat prisoner sleeping behind her from waking up. "Shhh, it's a Vice Admiral. He's a friend of my brother's. I still keep in contact with him." Zy seemed to be listening intently. "His name's Marcus Bannon. I contacted him last night. He can help us get out of here. Maybe even get us a ship."

Someone else had burst into the prison, being (poorly) escorted by guards. Some loud, obnoxious woman. She seemed to be able to handle herself quite easily. Granted, these guards didn't seem like the brightest of bulbs. In fact, the prisoners seemed generally quite harmless, and downright supportive upon hearing Zy's speech. 

Sasha rolled her eyes. "This is about how I imagined this would go."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates *

*Blisterpus Prison*

Kagami looked at the very animated man and smirked at Teri

?Don?t even think about making fun of him. You?re worse.? Teri said with her arms crossed. She knew who he was. An extremely powerful and dangerous pirate. Not even wanted alive ? just dead by the marines. He had pissed them off to such a degree that they just wanted him eliminated ? that said something about the man. Teri stayed quiet on the issue, Kagami was oblivious to this (due mostly because she flung all the other bounties to the sea except her crew) and it would have to stay that way. Her dear cousin would likely try to take advantage of it somehow.

?I am not!? she said flinging her arms up in disgust and stomping her foot on the ground. ?Well I never heard of you, pretty boy. I am Kagami Rei, Captain extraordinaire of the Stratosphere Pirates and this buxom bitch is Teri-yaki. Damn girl I?m all jelly over yer melons girl!? Kagami had unfortunately picked up some of the prison talk whilst she was incarcerated. Teri blushed and kicked Kagami whilst covering her chest. The Captain turned back to Zy,

?All I know is that you broke my painting. I worked hard on this prison. Here let me give you a tour!? She spins dramatically, changing her mood from defensive to excited at a drop of a hat. She walks them round. ?Warden is a massive fan of my work and so I was given creative license to do what I wanted. Prisoners are generally quite happy here. We do crafts and arts. It?s Jose?s birthday in a few days, so we?re getting preparations for his party started. He wants a Lion King theme because that?s his son?s favourite play. He?s such a sweetie!?

?Prison doors are left unlocked. We?re pretty much all friends here and respect each other?s privacy. If you don?t you get put in the naughty spot, isn?t that right Wethers?? Kagami points to a red dot which someone was standing in the corner looking very depressed. ?Of course if they are too bad then they get hauled off to solitary?.like our friend Bomby who blew up the cafeteria. It needed a remodel anyway.?

Kagami gets close to Zy and whispers in his ear, ?We?re gonna bust him out soon though hee hee!? Kagami noted that he smelled nice. ?But on the whole this is pretty awesome for me. I?m going to throw the biggest party the world has ever seen for the guy or gal who becomes Pirate King or Queen! It might be me and that would mean it would be my party which would be bangin like a friend!?

Teri sighs at her new lingo. It was going to take a lot of work to rid her of that.  ?The reason why the warden has allowed this to keep up is because the acts of violence have dropped nearly 80% and also because he?s an aspiring playwright and we get to act out his works once a week. He?s not bad but militant over certain things. We are absolutely not allowed to even go near that door.? Teri points to a massive set of double doors that simply said ?Level 2?. 

?We think that?s where extremely dangerous people are held. I don?t even want to know who is more dangerous than us.? Teri was of course including Zy and his crew in that statement, though Kagami just though it was over herself and Teri. ?How exactly were you caught, anyways??

?Who cares! Soooo, whatchya think about my prison? Am I a genius or what?? Kagami butts ahead of Teri and looks at Zy with sparkles in her eyes.


----------



## kluang (Jul 7, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates

Blisterpus Prison*

How long has it been. One day? One week? One month? One year? Bombera is wondering about that. He's been chained, shackled and strapped with synthetic seastone and was thrown into a cell made of the same material. The only thing he notice is the food is getting better. The bad part he had to eat like an animal. He crawls to his meal as his arms and feet is shackled and several chain strapped his his entire body. Each end of the chain is connected with to a large iron ball. He counted them. Thirteen iron ball.

And when he reach it he have to dug in with his mouth only. Disgraceful. But he will play along. For awhile.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 8, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​
*Good food, hot( and cool ) chicks, and an appreciation of fashion!? What a heavenly prison~*​



_Captain's Log, entry 10​
Dear family, 

I have discovered a paradise in the most bizarrely unexpected dot on the sea. Even the name, Blisterpus, deceives one as to missing the beauty and serenity. A weary pirate would never assume such a glorious spot to be located in what is usually a hellish environment. I hope you're doing well. As for me? As I stated, I am currently in a prison that is surely modeled after heaven. What is life? What is being the Pirate King? Maybe I'll stay here forever. Ah, sweet prisonly bliss. No. No! I still have something to prove! I still have a father to locate. Most importantly, I must obtain the greatest treasure of them all. Right? Sigh.

Sincerely your deliriously content grandson, son, and brother, Zidane Roberts_

He'd need to make that an actual entry later today. For now, Zy faced the girls with his svelte chin cupped. Magenta eyes shifted from side to side as he took them in. Fuck they were hot! Er, they were cool that is. No, screw that. He didn't have a ring on that finger! Sam or Kai had yet to propose, after all. Wait, what? 

He first noticed that Teri was a sharp cookie. He had to be careful, as those tended to be the most dangerous types of all. Kagami was clearly hot in the sack. Zy was standing there mentally bouncing back and forth between the winning qualities of the girls, and why of course they had the honorable right to be banged by the Prince of the Sea. So generous, he was!

Wait, didn't they say something to him?

"You're brilliant," Zy agreed, nodding with a sparkle of respect in his eye as he took one more once over before facing Kagami again. From the designs to having the run of the place. How they changed it to be a place the prisoners had a surprising amount of freedom within. From one eccentrically creative mind to another, genius could appreciate genius! He would fist bump her if she wasn't a lady he'd already decided he'd be content with offering the prince's scepter on a platinum platter. Jerking a thumb, Zy said, "About the little wall issue, no worries, I've got the perfect nerd in the pocket to fix it up!"

Now Zy turned his attention to the more laid back member of the buxom duo. "We let ourselves be captured," Zy explained, nodding to Sasha for agreement. Was he explaining it all? Why the hell not. These girls clearly had the run of the place, and if all hell broke loose Zy was confident that he and his crew could escape. Also, during that single glance he performed a curt nod. With it he silently informed Sasha that he'd taken that little golden nugget about a Vice-Admiral, and was juggling where to place it already. A man of his status could afford to mix business with pleasure after all!

"Level two, huh?" Zy finally stated. He seemed to be thinking about it for a moment before bapping a fist in his palm as he said, "Aha. I know. I'll be in the play! An exquisitely rare beauty such as mine would be a shame to waste!"

"Zy! Focus! We have priorities!" Bazoo snarled from his cell. They were here to rescue Rebecca not star in a play! 

"Damn, man! Shut up! I'm talking to two hotties over here!" Zy snapped back.

"..." Bazoo paused for a moment, regarding Zy's comment. It was part of the male code, after all. A hot piece of ass needed to be treated with the utmost care and consideration. As if the entire conversation and mission could afford to be jeopardized a bit longer over this recent revelation, Bazoo asked, "How hot?"

"..." Zy glanced from Teri to Kagami, head tilted with his chin still cupped. "Wifey level hot. You know, like, Sasha hot. Except, y'know, with those awesome gravity defying boobs. Definitely a 9 or a 10."

Bazoo whistled appreciatively. "Lucky bastard. Wait, why are you talking like this in front of them?! Have some manners, Cap!"

"You started it you nosy fucking bear!" Zy argued back hotly, huffing. Besides, the truth was the truth. Nothing wrong with complimenting a pair of hotties, right? 

"Wait, what are you on about?!" Manni shouted from further down the prison hall. From where she was placed she could only hear Bazoo speak. "Two hot chicks? What? Where?!"

"Excuse my bear, he tends to get lost in the moment." Zy explained as if he himself didn't do the same. Zy's selfish nature resulted in him failing to mention or even notice that they had a crew mate down. Also he failed to notice that the Stratospheres had accumulated quite a bit of notoriety themselves. An attempt at an alliance definitely couldn't hurt things, and so, while Zy was busy drooling over the lovely pair( of ladies that is dear reader ), that's where Sasha cut in. "You said one of your own got sent elsewhere? Maybe we can help each other?"


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2013)

*DEAD-EYE Pirates|Supply Island|South Blue*

*Trade and Mike *



Trade and Mike walk into a bar and take two seats in front of the bar keep. They had set anchor that morning and spent most of the day trying to figure out how to get into the Grandline, and everyone had pointed them to the direction of this bar a popular stop for seamen adventurer and pirates alike. 

"Two tall ones gramps" The bartender reached for the tab and filled up two frosty mugs. "Thanks, there's also something else you can do for us." The bartender began cleaning his tabs while he talked to the pair. "What would that be son ?" "Tell us how we can get into the grandline !" The whole bar that was full of life and bustling went silent with that one question. All the pirates looked around nervous sweat bullets. 

The bar keep looked up nervously "You can't be serious can you ?" Mike gulped his beer down in an instant. "Of course we are you old fart, we are pirates after all" Trade face palmed and sighed. "Listen boys no matter how powerful yall think you are you won't be able to get through that easily." Trade and Mike rasied an eyebrow. "Why would that be ?" The barkeep nervously laughed. "The island you must cross is said to house-

"A TRIBE OF CANNIBALISTIC GIANTS !" Trade and Mike turned to see a Pirate with a missing arm and leg. "Yes it's true, those bastards they...they ATE ME CREW AND TOOK ME ARM AND LEG !" The silence in the air was deafening.

Trade had broke it. "As a fellow lover of the sea and as a pirate I'm sorry that happened but..._I refuse to let anything stop me from fulfill  my glorious dream. Even if the ocean itself refuses me passage it just means I'll have to cut it in two !"_ Mike closed his eyes and smiled "What he said !" The whole room was  astonished by Trades claim and they were slightly mesmerized.   

A tall man in a bizarre leather suit came behind them and pat them on the their backs. He had unzipped the zipper that covered his mouth. "Well said. We could use two  adventurous cuties like you for my crew<3." He pulled close to Mikes head licked his cheek. 

Mike's rage felt instantly and resonated with Trade in an instant they turned around and launched devastating attack. 

METEOR
X 
STRIKE!  

Mike launched a lightning fast punch and Trade slashed his opponent in an X shape and there unison attack sent the leather pirate hurling out the building. 

"Trade,don't be mad." 
"Don't be mad at what ?"
_" AT ME WHEN I MURDER THIS BASTARD !"
_


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Kagami looked at Zy, then back at her boobs, then at Teri’s.

“Gravity defying…” Kagami muttered as Teri facepalmed at Zy’s hapless comment. To be sure Kagami loved compliments and probably would have flirted with him shamelessly were it not for that comment. She had certain insecurities about her chest area.

“Listen here you dumbass, just because her boobs are bigger than mine doesn’t mean she’s the pretty one ok. I’m the one with more sex appeal cos I know how to use mine!!” she didn’t. “And I’m way more experienced than her!” she wasn’t.

Teri just stood back and tried to hide herself from her cousin. 

“And what’s more you could even say that small boobs are a rarity. A status symbol! There’s a demand for that and so that makes me special!  Hmph!” Kagami turns and goes to sit back down to her chicken nuggets and alphabet spaghetti. 

Teri sighs and clears her throat. “So…you were proposing a team up of some sort? Unfortunately Kagami and I are far from full power, both of us being weapons experts of sorts. Still, we do have the relative trust of the warden and the guards. As much as Kagami loves it here, both her and I know it can’t last. I hear they are bringing in a new batch of prisoners soon and they won’t take kindly to Kagami’s way of doing things and it’s going to be tough on her for sure.” Teri looks at her cousin.

“The most amount of leniency we get is when we are fixing things up for the play, rehearsals of which have already started. I’ve scoped the place out. A direct escape is almost impossible, especially when the marines that captured us return. Unfortunately it will be then that we have the best opportunity to escape. When they bring back the prisoners I predict something of a riot. We should be able to execute any plan of escape during that time.”

“The downside is that although the guards and warden are friendly towards us, they are fiercely loyal to the cause. And not necessarily the WG either. There’s something else going on here but I’m not sure what. It makes no sense for them to keep us here and not kill us. Us being alive serves no purpose to the marines and the one that captured us….seemed off. It would be great if we had one guard that we could trust here to find out what’ going on, but alas that is simply a pipe dream.”

“What are your thoughts on escape? This is an island after all and I know devil fruit users tend to have a tough time in the water.” Teri said listening intently.


*Level 2 Blisterpus Prison.*

He didn’t know just how long he had been there for. Everyday it was the same thing. Pain, pain and more pain. He was the first to admit that they had gotten close a few times. Close to breaking him. Thus far, his will was stronger than the arm of the whip wielder. They’d tried everything, from fire, cold, starvation, electricity, even tickle torture. That was interesting.

His session for the day was over and his horrifically scarred body was thrown back in the cell. 

“Ugh…this sucks. Damned Anarkists.” Sendo said, laying very still so it didn’t sting as much. He’d noticed a person being hauled to solitary a few days back, just as Sendo was being hauled off to torture time.

“Hey, hello? Is anyone still in solitary? I’d like to chat if you’re not too busy.” Sendo chuckled to himself a the joke and then decided to not laugh again because it just wasn’t worth it. “My name’s Sendo Kagawa.”


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 8, 2013)

*DEAD-EYE Pirates|Supply Island|South Blue*

The leather man tried to sit up but collapsed back down and started to cough up blood. Before he could gather himself Mike rammed hist fist into the mans face sending him flying down the road. 

(Oh god this pain....this isn't a pain where I take delight in it....I'm going to die !) Mike walked over and started stomping the mans head in. "Take me as some sort of joke eh ? I'll show you you freak." "Oi Mike I'm gonna go check on the ship, if you can don't kill that guy." Mike grunted in response and continued to grind his head into the dirt. "Please don't kill me ! I'm sorry !." "YOU LICKED MY FREAKING FACE !" Mike yelled as he kicked him into a fence. Mike pulled out a cigarette and lit it. "Listen if I ever see you again your dead ! You got ten seconds to get out of my line of sight." The leather man limped off away from Mike.

-----------------------------

The man was a couple miles away and he collapsed and he pulled a mini Den Den Mushi out from out of his pocket. "Sir-I don't think I'll make it, two pirates stopped me from recruiting o-COUGH one was a tall cutie with a pompadour the other was a small cutie with a Red mask...... Hostile Braun out"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 8, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones]

Flight Or Fornicate Part 2

"Agh my neck." Kai groaned, he burped as all the running and then the tumbling violently stirred all the delicious toxins in his stomach. "My back." He groaned some more, before quickly adding. "My dick *and *my crack!" He was hurting all over, and his head felt heavy..... What was he doing again? Wasn't he supposed to be fondling some boobies right about now. 

"Speaking of my back, what the fuck is that cold slippery feeling I have on my back. " He looked over his shoulder to see a nude dude's tool, all greased up for some backdoor funtime, as his ex used to call it, was pressing all up on his back as he had landed on top of that dude.
"Agh.....He rolled towards safety.....Well or so he thought.

Blake had leaped after him and a second swing send Kai crashing through the floorboard. The weight of his DF power enhanced weight and the force of that strike proved too much. 

As Jade came in and yelled out in shock, she was just able to witness a maniacal Blake tear his way through the hole in the floor in hot pursuit of his wasted target.

Kai just had enough time to gain his bearings a bit, and spot the gigantic blur coming straight at him before it crashed down on him. His Ebonysteel boned fists caught the strike, and he managed to use his feet to push Kane off of him. "The fuck is this about?" He was feeling so horrible, could it be? Drinking did not equal fun time? How could sweet liquor do this to him. He always treated alcohol with respect and never pushed her into doing something she wasn't comfortable with, it was always consensual and he was a gentle lover.

"Sweetcheeks." Kane cackled maniacally. "I don't even give a shit, you and your dyke friend stole something from my employer but all I care about is getting to tear  you limb from limb before I rip you apart like a bug." 

Ok, this dude had issues. Pent up sexual frustration in a closed gayman was not a good thing. Being near blackout drunk while he tried to sodomize you didn't help. Kaiser D. Drake, how are you going to get yourself out of this jam?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 8, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​
*Operation Big Break Out!*​

Zy tucked his hands in his pockets, staring at Kagami. What had he done? Had he screwed up his chance of getting laid?! Was he losing his touch? His jaw sank bit by bit until reality came crashing down. "What? Wait!"

Before Zy could work his magic Teri started speaking, grabbing his attention. Facing her, he blinked, the effeminate pirate captain listened with his thumbs now hooked on his pants pockets. Head tilting, Zy paced back and forth. "I have someone waiting for me to give the signal, and then we can break outta here. This place really is amazing, though. It's going to change?" He couldn't mask his disappointment.

"So, we need a guard on our side? I think we might be able to work something out," Zy said as a sly grin suddenly formed.











​
After borrowing the art supplies he'd need to draw, Zy sketched out his plans eagerly. Turning to face them he held up what was quite possibly one of the worst paintings imaginable. "Hah. Check this shit out!"

Facing Sasha, Kagami, and Teri now... Zy looked from face to face in an attempt to get some type of a reaction out of them.

"Uh, Zy? Maybe we should just break into level two?" Bazoo offered, deciding to cut his captain's hijinks short and take care of the task at hand. "Rebecca might be down there. We didn't see her anywhere. If you help us get to level two, we'll help you escape with us."

"What? My elaborate plan!" Zy complained, huffing afterwards. He then rolled up the eyesore of a painting and patted the bars to his cell with it. "You think you can help Sasha and myself find her inside guy? A Vice-Admiral should be able to get us into level two. If we pull our resources together, we'll be out of here in no time!"

Zy tucked a hand on his hip, and smirked. "First, we need a distraction. You know, like a party or something. Then we can sneak around together and search for the Vice-Admiral. Pretty clever, right?" 

From down several cells Havok's scream could be heard echoing as he howled out, *"PRETTY LAAAAAAAAAAAAADIES! I'LL PROTECT YOU! I'M HAVOK THE ROYAL KNIGHT OF THE WRECKING CREW! IT IS MY DUTY TO PROTECT DAMSELS IN DISTRESS AND OBLITERATE ANYTHING THAT SHOULD THREATEN ANY FAIR MAIDEN! PRETTY LADIES, ANSWER ME!"*


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 9, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*

Sasha quietly (but angrily) waited for Zy and Bazoo to finish they're little chat about the two beautiful women, crossing her arms and sitting cross legged as she peered through the bars. 

The woman laying on the be at the other end of the cell began to stir. She climbed out of bed, letting out a grunt. The woman was exceptionally ugly and very obese, but also quite muscular. _"Roomba was tryin' ta sleep. Roomba needs 'er beauty rest."_ Sasha calmly turned to the large inmate. "Huh?" 

Roomba clenched her teeth and her fists. _"Roomba wanted some sleep, not loud noise!"_ She got ready to knock Sasha's block off, only for the hilt of one of Sasha's blades to smack her right in the forehead, knocking her against the wall where she collapsed. "Go back to sleep then." 

Finally, when the argument had seemed to calm down, Sasha spoke up once again. "Look, I can contact Bannon if I can just get access to a Den Den Mushi. I'm sure one of you has one lying around." She frowned when she heard Havok shouting from several cells down. "Zy...can we leave that one behind, please?"


----------



## kluang (Jul 9, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Bombera...That's my name. Fighter by trade, cook by force and gladly to end any marine after I'm free. Sendo Kagawa... That's a familiar name."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 9, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Wave Cutter, Grand Line]​*​
[Crashing the Party]​
[Wave Cutter, Grand Line]










​
Breathing heavily, Cyrus leaned on the railing of the Wave Cutter, sweat ran in large drops down the side of his face. Coughing a bit, he looks down into the seemingly endless depths of the Grand Line's ocean and from time to time he would wipe away a small trickle of blood from the side of his mouth. His eyes held a worry that words couldn't explain, he didn't know what happened or when it had taken place. But he felt strangely sick and for the last couple of hours he found it a task to concentrate. Much less remain in his Hybrid state and what was most worrisome, the onset of his symptoms came shortly after Rebecca had been pried off him by the good Doctor. Cyrus' dark brown eyes darted back and forth as his body seemingly fought itself, he hoped that she hadn't been infected as well. After what she'd been trough, that'd been too much for him to handle. 

Slowly moving, as not to make his body strain or stress, he pulled a hand to his heart as it erratically beats. Deep within his body the stronger strain of the Zombie virus that Mortimer had infected Cyrus with was at war with Cyrus' strangely strong immune system, but even as strong as Paulgrave's tainted blood was and how strong it made Cyrus' recovery systems he was only but half Paulsgrave Williams  and the Virus was slowly starting to gain ground. If it made it to his heart or brain and took hold, Cyrus would succumb and change.

Weakened, Cyrus wanted to do little more than sleep, but with Zy and the rest of his friends locked up in Prison, to find Rebecca whom wasn't there, didn't settle to well with him. He had to show a strong face despite the fact he was falling apart. A shallow grin crossed his face as he almost collapsed over into the sea. Ever since he'd met Zidane 'K.' Roberts nothing had been easy. Even proposing to the woman he loved became an obstacle that encompassed three seas and something on the order of close to three hundred near death experiences (mostly thanks to dear old daddy).  "It wouldn't be fun, if it were easy. Would it Zy?" is lightly asked as Cyrus turned his head to the deep blue of the sky that hugged the world.

[...]

 "I tell you" Xifeng states as she walked up to Doc. Sighing she cleaned her hands in a large cloth as she walked along,  "That girl is one of the most stubborn, monstrously strong and irritable people I've ever met." She paused as Doc merely look to her with a rather blank expression. For once, his mind seemed preoccupied which for Doc was very strange and out of his character.  "She reminds me a lot of Jackie, no wonder Zy puts up with her... Hey are you",  "What's wrong with him?" Doc asks with the utmost seriousness in his tone.  "With whom?" is asked in return. Doc frowns, she knew whom.  "With him" is retorted with a bit of a snap while he thumbed over his shoulder. Through the small round window in the door, Xifeng sees Cyrus slouched over the railing of the ship. 

 "Nothing, with Rebecca back he's the happiest I've truly seen him in a while, if you don't count those Dwarvin Ale induced deliriums he was in while he was passing their trails of rite." is trailed off with a nervous grin. Doc wasn't buying it as he folded his arms over his chest. It had been a while since Xifeng saw the assassin this serious,  "What, he's a little sea sick. He's been landlocked for the better part of five months..." Doc stopped her right there by holding a hand up,  "I'm paid for my powers of observation Xifeng. I don't like to be lied too." the harsh statement made the Seer frown a bit, she'd been caught in a lie. Which for her was a rare thing, being caught that is.  "He has a serious illness, a more extreme faction of the Revolution infected him with a very powerful virus. One I'm not equipped to deal with." is replied as she peered over the assassin's shoulder

 "What's his chances?",  "Of what? Living? The virus doesn't kill. Remember that incident that involved the Stratosphere Pirates?",  "The one where their doctor was accused of making a 'Zombie Plague'?" Xifeng nods with a bit of sweat running down her face,  "Is he going to turn? Do I ne.." Xifeng places a finger on his lips,  "I don't know. He may not have been labeled with a 'D.' at birth. But that boy has that will of fire that all Ds have. Fate does not pick a favored side with him and no, you cannot kill him. His destiny is to finish what Helen Swann started over twenty years ago." Doc watched Cyrus as Xifeng spoke.  "Its hard to believe that _he_ is still alive.." Doc shudders as his arm is grabbed up, Xifeng was starting to pull him,  "What's going on?" through the window Cyrus quickly perks up and shifts into his hybrid state. 

As Rebecca appears from below deck he quickly shoves a hand into his cloak,  "He's about to propose to her, he's going to need a couple witnesses.." ~

[Somewhere in the Grand Line]

 "You called for us Captain?" from the shadows a man in a sharp, dark blue suit appears. Tsung quickly throws a hand over his chest giving a quick respectful bow. From the shadows a wanted poster is tossed. hitting the ground it unfurls on it is the Wanted Poster of one Zidane K. Roberts. Bounty of Two-Hundred and Thirty Five Million. * "He's made quite the name for himself don't you think?"* a deep voice asks from the darkness and Tsung silently agrees. * "What can you tell me about his crew?"* is asked which causes Tsung to pause for just a moment in time as a hand is pulled to his chin.

 "Most of them are very trust worthy sir. 

Havok Von Daniel, half Fishman and a brawler. Kind of short on brain power. But he makes up for it with loyalty and the tenacity befitting a Roberts.

Jamal: An Alabastian Entertainer, ate the Illusion, Illusion Fruit. Outside some perverted and gay tendencies he pretty harmless. He's really more of a danger to himself. Coward by nature. 

Dewitt Bison: Inventor by trade, genius by birth. If he can't invent it. The likelihood of it being done is low. He seems to be using Zidane to further his research. What that research is, is well vague. We believe it has to do with his parents. But he seems on the up and up. Nothing to say he'll turn on his Captain.

Manni Sawyer: Adoptive sister to Rebecca Lockhart. Heiress to the Swayer fortune and illegitimate daughter of Hector D. Striffe. Half-sister to Zy's girlfriend. She's a little spitfire of a navigator. She helps keeps that rig of their's afloat with help from Dewitt. Ran into some shady types on New Lemming. Lost both legs and part of one of her arms. She has prosthetics now.     

Bazoo: Bear and junky. He's the 'pilot' of the Crew. Shady type with good intentions. In trying to kick his habit he got involved with some powerful Drug Lords just south of the New World. 

Rebecca Lockhart: Cook and strong woman. She was recently trained by ... well you know... At any rate she's en route to rejoining the crew after being separated from the Wrecking Crew during the Marine Trap at Lougetown. 

Sasha Norie: Ex-Marie turned bounty hunter, turned Pirate. She joined up with Zy at Lougetown. She is hoping to clear her families name. 

Cyrus T. Cross: Bastard child of Paulsgrave Williams. Swordsman and wise man. Cyrus came into contact with Zy on Rare Animal Island. Both Zy and he considers the other their closest friend. Like Ms. Lockhart is en route to rejoining the crew after being separated from them on New Lemming." 

Is reported. The man in the shadows seemed to ponder for a moment. Then the creaking of his chair can be heard. * "Zidane is being held in Blisterpus Prison, no? Looking for that Lockhart girl. Correct?"* Tsung nods,  "Yes sir." is replied, * "Prepare the ship. Its been a long time. I think its high time to go say hello to my little brother again."* ~~   

[Blisterpus Prison]

A small handful of guards gather at the entrance of the Prison as the Wave Cutter makes port. It was a ship they didn't recognize. So they was just hoping it was lost merchants needing directions. The warden always got angry if his plays were interrupted. Doc steps close to the gang plank as its lowered to the harbor,  "This is as far as I can carry you. Although I'd love to help take this prison down, Bart has called me and Xifeng back into the New World." Cyrus mustered a grin,  "Don't worry. All I have to do is get Zy free. Then we should be able to take care of the rest." Cyrus reassured as Rebecca clung to his arm.  "I would say break a leg, but you might",  "He's trying to say good luck." Rebecca lets go of her iron grip to thank Xifeng for patching her up. All that could be noticed from her beatings now was a single cut on her lip .  "Don't worry, we'll break pretty boy out." she assures.

-Minutes Later-

"What business do you have here?" one of the guards shouts. But both Cyrus and Rebecca stroll up to them without a word,  "Word has it, you have some of our friends in there." she lightly states taking the hood off her head. One of the guards gasps. Rebecca Lockhart, monster cook of the Wrecking Crew... b-b-bounty of 115... M-m-Million..." Rebecca frowns, did he just call her a monster?? Spinning to her left a heavy leg catches the man about the neck and shoulder. Bowling him and his two friends into the sea. Cyrus sweat dropped, that wasn't going to change their opinion on her.  "Well, what's say we crash this party" Cyrus states drawing Blood Razor. Pulling into a side stance he measures up the large steel doors that locked the prison closed.  "Requiem of Fenrir " in a flash Cyrus re-sheath's his sword as a cluster of cuts trace quickly following the invisible lines that Cyrus had cut. Rebecca was up next as she hopped on a single foot.  "Missile Strike!"  The powerful  kick shatters the cuts causing the door to explode inward knocking prisoner and guard alike over.

Manni quickly perks up, she recognized that voice... ~~~


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 9, 2013)

"I went ahead and picked up everything we should need to get to the next I Island it happens not to be that far from here from what I gathered......GODDAMN IT I'M STILL PISSED FROM EARLIER, IT'S BEEN A HALF A HOUR AND I STILL HAVEN'T GOTTEN ALL MY RAGE OUT !" 

Three of the lock-up pirates managed to find where the man who harmed one of there precious psychotic comrades were, they hid there presence in a nearby  alley way. One of them began talking into a den den mushi. "Pony-boy we found the Pompadour one he should be coming in your direction soon." 

"You three have done well I'll make sure to give you a treat back on the ship." The three fade into darkness running away. 

As Mike walked down the street he felt a incredible murderous intent behind him. He turned around to nothing and continued to walk forward. "It seems you senses are only sharp when the thing your sensing is obvious." Mike turned around to see a strange man in bondage like attire that even covered his eyes with strange blades on his hands. _"You're not unlike an unripened fruit ready to be doused in sugar and gobbled up <3"_

​

The rage that Mike gave of almost made the air around him sense denser and thinner like as if it was physically palpable. "Oh yes I see why you defeated Hostile, so easily your aura is magnificent ! I CAN'T WAIT TO KILL YO-" Mike put his full force into a punch that sent the leather bound assassin sailing on the other side of the road into a building. "Finally.....I got myself a nice punching bag." *HNNNNNGGGGGGGGH*

"OH THIS PAIN UMMM <3 YOU MANAGED TO PUNCH SOME OF MY TEETH OUT EVEN OH MY LORD !<3" The assassin came out from under the crushed wood, moaning in ecstasy. He did amazingly fast flips toward Mike closing the distance in a matter of seconds. He first threw a kick at Mike, but the skilled fight blocked it grabbed his ankle and slammed his elbow on the strange assassin's knee breaking it in one hit. "OH MY !!!!!!!!!!<3 THIS FEELS SO UMMM <3" Mike looked on shocked. (W-what's with this weirdo...are my attacks even working on him ?) "I'm sorry before I pass out from enjoyment I must tell you my name, it is Pony Boy and I will be murdering you today for killing my precious little crew-mate."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Deacon Island, Grand Line]​*
[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]​

[The Davey Jones]

Bhel sighs after dodging the barrage of bullets bringing her thin fingers to her head she pushes a strand or two of stray hair out of her face,  "We don't really have to do this Samantha. This doesn't have to be your last act." Bhel states into the darkness below. When no response came back she sighs again, why were things never simple? Why did people have to be so stubborn? Sheathing her rapier she leaps into the darkness below, where she knew that Sam was waiting for her. 

 "An attack from the side isn't going to work Ms. Striffe... Neither will that." is stated as Bhel's thin blade easily deflects the formed Blazefire Sabre from cutting deep into her ribs. With a twist the blonde headed woman wrenches the weapon from Sam's grip, even her monstrous grip couldn't keep a firm enough hold to prevent the disarming.  "Second Melody" the buckler like hand guard on her Weapon slams into Sam's mouth splitting her lip and knocking her backwards. Stumbling, Sam slams into a shelf of wine knocking it over. Landing she grunts as  the brown bottles shatter cutting her as well as washing the cuts with wine.

The alcohol in the wine burns her cuts almost jarring her from her stupor. But the daze that the Black Basilisk left her in persisted as she tried to pull herself from the growing puddle.  "Sam, you've got to give me some more time. Its hard to burn this amount of Alcohol from your systems." Boko informs her as she slid about while trying to keep her balance.  "I know, I know. I'll do my best." she mumbles as she tripped into another shelf, luckily this one was empty and it made for a decent flooring over the spilt wine, when she was able to pick herself back up that is.

 "I don't know what you're trying to pull Ms. Striffe. But even feinting insanity won't pull sympathy from me." the cold woman states as she stepped, with little problem, through opening in the wine as it slowly spread across the floor. Breathing heavily Sam watches as her opponent made her way toward her, why was it she always seemed a step or two ahead of her? She wasn't all that faster than she was, nor was did her movements suggest a heightened sense of reflex.  What was it? Sam grew frustrated as she slapped some of the wine off her thighs, _ "Boko, can you get a lock on what is going on here? There is something off about her"_ Sam thinks as she watches the careful, precise movement. It was as if Bhel knew where to step before the wine decided where to spread. 

Boko turned part of his processing power to the woman. A glint appears in Sam's eyes as a targeting system lined up on Bhel. Life functioning, pulse, heart rate, perspiration, body heat and other core lifeline came up on the woman. The data was almost too much for Sam to process and she was forced to blink once or twice as small snips of Data on Bhel started to scroll up her vision, _ 'What the hell Boko?/_ is thought as she almost felt dizzy.  "Sorry Sam, but I've updated my link with your visual clusters. You should get use to your new H.U.D. in time. For now I'll attempt to tone down the data I feed you. As far as the woman though, my thoughts turn to Haki. More specifically Color of Observation." Sam grits her teeth at the explanation, Haki was bad. Real bad,  "Any suggestions?" is asked,  "Excuse me?" Bhel asks at the surprise question

 "Well, unless you've suddenly sprouted the ability to use Color of Armament to protect yourself I suggest speed.", _ "She's kept up with my Secret Crimson Technique, I don't think that speed will help me."_,  "Then, I suggest attempting to throw her off her game. If you break her concentration, you may be able to disrupt her CoO." Sam nods, but how do you throw a woman off that can read your very moment as or before you do it? Calming her own heart, Sam takes a step forward toward the edge of the shelving, both arms move to the side and slide outward and her palms twist to face Bhel. Bright yellow feathers roll down her arms. Bhel takes a moment to stop and again draws that thin blade all the while a board expression crossed her features. 

 "I hoped that we weren't going to play this game too much longer. I have to make sure Blake doesn't tear this bar down plank by plank." she states drearily.  "D-don't underestimate me" is warned. Sam felt somewhat better as Boko was clearly making some headway with her intoxicated condition, what she couldn't understand or know was that it was that drop of venom that comes from the man himself was what was truly impeding the birds ability to bring her back to 100%. With a pistol forming in one hand and a sabre in the other Sam explodes into an attack. Bhel adjust her glasses and takes a step back. Sam slams into the floor just in front of her and swings. The attack is avoided with ease,  "Let us end this, shall we?" Bhel asks as she thrust her rapier into Sam's gun wielding arm.

A small grunt is heard as the weapon shatters against the ground,  "Fourth Melody" is uttered as she pulled the blade free. A slash nicks at Sam's throat, then across an arm, then a thigh. Several cut cross her stomach thinly leaving faint wounds that just start to bleed. Another set of cuts renders her turtle neck mere ribbons as Bhel cut into her flesh at various angles before driving it into her already injured left shoulder. Sam's body shook violently after the rapier is twisted. Behl, with ease, controls Sam to the far wall by adding or detracting pressure to or from her blade.  "I wouldn't have had to cut this body of yours up if you had only cooperated. My employer may have even hired you to work for him, as he only wanted Annie. But now." is stated as she pushed Sam up against the wall.  "You had to be stubborn, Now all of you will die." is stated as Sam's blood stained her skin a faint red color,  "Farewell." is softly spoken as Bhel pulled her rapier free for her final attack,  "Melody, Final Act" is softly spoken as she drove her weapon into Sam's heart ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 10, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[Bliss Island; North Blue]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[North Blue, Aboard the Nonki]


Jordyn rolled her eyes as Joseph toppled over, seemed the aspiring Pirate Captain had finally pushed himself to the very limit of what he was capable of withstanding, while using his Devil Fruit power that is. A frown drew its way over her face as she folded her arms under her chest.  "Hunter, what in the name of Oda have you gotten us involved in?" is wondered aloud as she looked from her fiance to Joseph. Sighing she pulls a hand free so she can scratch her head.  "So, which one of you are in more need of a doctor?" she ponders, the knife in Hunter's gut would probably keep him from bleeding out too quickly, so at this moment his life wasn't in any immediate danger. That and he took heavily after his dear old daddy. That being, it'd take much more than a simple kitchen utensil to end him. 

Joseph on the other hand, was shot up pretty bad, and he _was_ getting blood over _her_ newly acquire ship deck.  "Alright buster, you're bleeding all over my ship, you're first." is stated as she started to make her way to the young Captain. 

~Squeak!~

Jordyn suddenly freezes and a look of pure anger crosses her face, looking down she sees a set of silver hands, firmly wrapped around her ample bosom. Spinning, she breaks Frenzy's grip as the rage of the devil, also known as the Rage of Jackie, fell over her.  "aHe auoIt?n rdtWi .u dshlc" Jordyn's face only twisted in greater anger as she pulled a massive wrench from seemingly nowhere. The four separate lower mandibles on Frenzy's lower jaw twisted to a confused configuration.  "Where... you... hide... that..?"

-SHATTER-

 "I'll deal with Hunter later." is growled as Frenzy vanishes into the distance. ~

[Later]

Both Joseph and Hunter (beaten for Frenzy's antics) sat at a table after Jordyn had patched them up. They were in conversation as Jordyn was elsewhere fixing up the Nonki, she was a shipwright after all.

 "Yeah, I'm a bit of an inventor. I tinker with all kinds of things." Hunter explains as they sat over a plate of food each and drink.  "Jordyn, although imaginary, was going to help me with one of my greatest inventions. But she declined after I explained what I was going to do." is continued as he takes a drink of his tea.  "See, I'm a bit on the perverted side, if you couldn't tell from her figure, and on accident gave her a bit of a unique umm.. how to put it." Hunter scratched at his faint goatee as he decided how to put into words what he wanted to say.  "Well, to be blunt she can randomly start to lactate, if excited or enraged or whatever. Its just random. And she has a bit of a sweet tooth too, so what I wanted to do was install micro freezers in her boobs with cream machines so that when she lactated we'd get milkshakes." Hunter froze as he felt an ogre like presence behind him.

 "Gotta go!" his drink spun in place as he bolted off. Jordyn rockets after him,  "What have I told you about telling personal things about me to other people!" she shouts as they explode toward the upper decks. 

[Minutes Later]

-SPLASH!-

 "HEEELLLP!" Hunter screams treading water. Jordyn had knocked him overboard.  "I'm a devil fruit user, I can't swim!" he adds as he bobbed erratically in the seas. Jordyn glared angrily at him with both hands on her hips as Joseph slowly approached from behind.  "You didn't eat a Devil Fruit Hunter, you're treading water" is snapped.  "Am too! I ate the fruit,  not you I should know if I can swim or not. Throw me a life preserver!",  "No",  "Well, at least jump in so I can use your boobs as a floatation device.." 

-KRANG!-

Folding her arms under her breast Jordyn walks off after hitting hunter in the head with a hammer. Hunter shudders and starts to sink.  @.@~


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Bliss Island; North Blue]​*
> [Join Your Crew?]​
> [North Blue, Aboard the Nonki]
> 
> ...



"Don't worry! I'll..." Joseph was about to jump into the water when he stopped. "Ah, right... I can't swim." He rubbed his chin for a  second and fired an rope with weight on it towards hunter, trying to wrap it around him. "Alright got it!" Though he had accidentally wrapped it around his neck. "Time to start pulling him up!" As joseph pulled he was sort of chocking Hunter, good thing he was unconscious or that could REALLY hurt. 

Joseph ended up pulling his buddy out of the water but, to his shock."He's turned blue! Ah! Someone CPR!" Joseph looked down at Hunter, removing the rope. "It seems, this is where you die." He wipes a tear from his eye, though once the source of the chocking was removed, hunter could breathe again. "HE LIVES!" 

Joseph adjusts himself. "Alright now that that's over, We've gotta find us a doctor." He nods, "And maybe  musician, love me some music. But they both have to be girls, cause well, the only other girl on this ship is taken." Joseph looked at the map of north blue. "Alright, Pagora Island sounds good."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 11, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[Nonki; North Blue]​*​
[Join Your Crew?]​
[North Blue, Aboard the Nonki]


 "Uhhhhh" Hunter groaned as he finally started to come too. Vision blurry he starts to stir as Joseph ponders their next destination. As he finally wakes completely he snaps to a sitting posture. Eyes wide he looks around. Salty air, wooden floor, rolling skies and rocking seas... where was he? Herat beating and pulse racing he pulls a hand to the hat on his head, where in the world was Carmen Sandiego? ... Wait, that didn't sound too correct in his head. That is when the stinging sensation finally pulled his attention. The hand on his hat fell to his face, why was it swollen?? The hammer and the save via hanging had took its toll and Hunter's face was lightly puffy.  "Why does it feel like I fell on my face?" he wonders aloud, in the background Joseph was manning the Helm, the destination he'd chosen? Pagora. 

 "Pagora??" Hunter mumbles,  "... Pandora?? Isn't... no..." Hunter was somewhat flustered, the blow to the head and lack of oxygen had gave him a short term case of drunkenness. The Black Eye wasn't flattering either.  "Why, why am I wet? Did I have one of them watch-ya call its... um, wet dreams?" he asks as a wavy smile crossed his lips.  "I wonder if it was about Jordyn..."

-KRANG!-

A wrench bends across the back of his head knocking him cleanly out; the frustration across the woman's face somewhat laxed,  "He was thinking about me" well, that attack was unwarranted. Pulling a hand to her face she sighs loudly. This had been a stressful day, first they lose their home, now they are labeled pirates, they are aboard a ship with a stranger and that stranger knows about some of her more embarrassing personal quirks. What would happen next? Zidane get thrown in prison? Grumbling she storms off, she needed to let some stress out. So that meant she was going to start upgrading the ship. First thing? Stronger Canons. ~

[Later] 

Hunter sets at a small table in the back of the ship, fully awake and aware he knows what is going on. A slider is pushed across a small bar and the device he is fiddling with slowly starts to whirl to life. 










​
 "Hmm, well that wasn't quite as catchy as the Duck Feathers... but Yak Fur is certainly no failure." he states with a wide grin as he pulls a screwdriver to the sound board of his sound grenade. 

 "eta hyend a aryiH, wog!!"​
-SLIP-

*DOOOOOOOM!!!!​ *

The ship rocks violently and a black cloud plums toward the heavens, back in Hunter's makeshift laboratory the room is ashen and black from the rocking blast. Hunter sat in the epicenter of the accident. His cloths tattered, bench burnt and stool weakened. The tools he lined on the wall are scattered across the floor and pictures he'd hung gone. Nothing but dust. 

 "F-frenzy.. where did you come from, and why are you wet?" 

 "tr m bTdeoahJ itay cshdn agetrns da n toe hilmme." 

The small mechanical creature snorts folding all its arms behind its back. Hunter rolled his eyes as he listened for anyone to take notice of the big boom that he made. Who knew that such a small music orb could be so destructive, if the wrong wire was crossed...  "I told you, that you shouldn't squeeze her tits." ~


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2013)

*Level 2*

“Bombera hm?” Sendo groaned and rolled onto his side, “Younger generation probably don’t know who I am. That’s fine. You should be having fun out in the big wide world. Looks like you had a bit too much fun eh?”

“Got locked up because of our dumbass Captain firing on marines.” Bombera sighed.

“Oh? Just randomly? You weren’t provoked?” Sendo asked, fully knowing how the Marines could be.

“No. They were just there and Kagami…fired a cannonball at them.” Bombera sighed.

Sendo stayed silent for a while and then burst out laughing, “Hahaha! Ow!” he stretched out some of his wounds to get accustomed to the discomfort, “Your captain sounds like a loose cannon and if these guys think you’re bad, then you can’t be actually all that bad. A lot of the guys here have had their hand dealt by the marines and then criminalized for it. Revolution was needed – just never thought it would end up like this.” Sendo sighed. “Heh. I really do sound like an old man. Promised myself I wouldn’t ramble but here I go rambling.”

Sendo closed his eyes and breathed in “Hm – sounds like there’s a bit of a ruckus going on upstairs…”


*Blisterpus upper floor. (Before the attempted break in)*

As the two Captains bickered, their attention was turned to the alarm going off to let the prisoners know that they had to go back to their cells. 

“Protect us from what?! I can protect myself just fine thank you! Hmph. We’ll continue this later. DON'T LISTEN TO HIM! YOU DON'T NEED PROTECTING YOU CAN KICK ASS ALL BY YOURSELVES MOTHERFUCKERS!” Kagami yelled out equally as loud. 

Teri though was stressing.The only time that the prisoners *had* to get back in the cell was at night (which it wasn’t) or if a new inmate was coming in. Over their time in the prison, a few new guys had trickled in – after a while they came to appreciate the way things were run. People were happier and generally more willing to become rehabilitated, barring a few who were perennial trouble makers and were sent to Level 2, though that was a minority. On the whole folk understood that it was better to be not tortured and to do crafts instead.

This situation was different though. There was at least 20 new inmates coming in all at once and they were a different breed to the petty criminals and minor pirates that were captured.

“Oh how charming! Look at the decorations! Won’t it be wonderful when we blow up the place and kill everyone here?! A cavalcade of colour!” The Captain of this crew was a female with red hair and a stump at the end of her arm where a hook would normally go. Also of note was the fact that she and her crew had seastone cuffs.

“Be a dear and get these off would you? I have a schedule to keep, treasure to find, people to kill and lots and lots of betraying to do, not necessarily in that order.”

She was prodded forward but she just grinned. 

Kagami looked as they passed. An extremely depressed looking man, a stoic looking lady, a man in make up with a nervous twitch and a man in an iron mask and cape. Those were the ones that caught her eye, the rest were the usual muscle bound idiots that were just pirates for no reason other than to prove they were the strongest. Like Teri, but unlike her they were about showing the world as opposed to bettering themselves.

Some time passed and the new inmates mingled with the general population. The Captain and her crew stood up on the stage for the Lion King and cleared her throat.

“Well introductions are in order I believe. My name is Captain Scarlett, this is Shigeki my number two, Ella is my number three and Prankster and Professor Ruin are four and five respectfully. We are the Lucky Die pirates! I hope to break out of here in around 2 hours so if you would like to join me, that would be awfully spiffing!” The Captain said and looked at Kagami and Teri. “Have I seen you two before?”

“Don’t think so, I’d totally remember you.” Kagami said.

“Yes, no you’re right. I do have the effect on people and I don’t generally remember people unless they are important…umm….”

“It was the picture _they_ were carrying, remember?” Ella said, looking away as if recalling an unpleasant memory. 

“They…?Oh! Mason and Aadish yes yes.” Scarlett said pleased that she remembered them.

“What? Mason and Aadish….you knew them? Where are they? Are they ok?!” Kagami asked  desperately and getting closer to the stage with Teri following suit.

The Captain looked down at them with a friendly smile and thought for a second. “Oh those two? I’m afraid we had to kill them. Walk the plank, hands tied behind their backs and plunged into the…”

Both girls leaped up onto the stage faster than they had ever moved and attempted to hit the Captain, but to no avail. She was fast and the girls missed. 

“Son of a bitch! I don’t care if it’s the last thing I do I will skin you with your own damned teeth!” Kagami yelled lunging at her in a blind rage, with none of the focus or poise that her training had taught her, tears streaming down her face.

“Ahaha. How delightfully graphic!” Scarlett said jovially, “Nice to know you care about your family. Such a rare thing these days.” Again she effortlessly dodged the series of blows aimed at her. Kagami leaped into the air with a stunning jumping roundhouse kick as Teri dived for Scarlett’s feet to stop her dodging. Scarlett merely did a backflip with such ferocity that it sent Teri flying into Kagami. 

The rest of her crew didn’t move a muscle, including the meatheads that had come in with her. The guards quickly came in and subdued the three of them and threw them in their cells, locking the doors. 

“Let me out! I need to kill that bitch right now!” Kagami yelled. Teri sat on the floor, seething with rage and trying to regain focus, but couldn’t. 

It was then that the alarm went off again – a different one this time. Guards scrambled towards various key placements around the prison, that signaled that there was a break out. Unbeknownst to them it was actually a break-in.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2013)

Blisterpus Prison-

The alarm went off, guards running like mad men. "Polo! There's a break in! Get to safety, We can't have our doctor getting hurt! Be prepared to take care of the wounded!" Marco nodded, "You've got it! I'll make sure i'm in my proper position!" Marco turned to his nurses, whom by this time he had whipped into shape to be quite the beautiful assortment of helpers, "Now then my beautiful soldiers! It is time for us to enact plan 'Guard The Faculty!' You all have your proper medical bags correct?" They all now, holding up a sack filled with canisters. 

"Go and deliver those canisters to the battle field! I want you to ensure that the numbing gas takes over the field, it will ensure that our comrades feel no pain and if you can, make sure a concentrated dose is lobbed at the incoming pirates!" They all nod and rush off, little did they know they would be firing a sleeping agent into the battlefield... Don't want to be too careful when dealing with the marines and pirates. Asleep is better than dead. 

Marco went over to a closed he had, opened it up and reached into the back door, there he pulled out a large duffel bag, putting it on his back. "I wonder where Sophia is in all of this?" He rubbed his chin, shaking his head quickly and rushing out of the doctors office. "There's no time for thinking, there is only time for acting... that new set of pirates that came in is dangerous... her body is just killer." 

Marco rushed past the guards, "Get going Polo! You gotta get to the special zone!" Marco nodded, "I'm going quick as i can!" Though Marco's actual destination was the play room, where the stage was. There would be some guards there, in fact Marco knew them well. "Oi Polo!" The marines smiled as Marco came up. "What... what are you doing here dude? Isn't the.." BAM! Marco slams his fist into the mans stomach. "I am sorry Thomas... Jacob... We were good friends for a while." He looked down as Thomas gripped his stomach.

"What...are you doing Polo?" Jacob walked over to him, "Yeah come on Polo quit playing!" Marco sighed, "Forgive me..."  Medicine covered his hand and he slams his fingers into both men. "I am Marco Melon, Doctor of the Stratosphere pirates. I have been this entire time." Their vision began to blur as the medicine took it's effect. "alright, Good night. Please do know, i think of us as good friends... I'll write you." 

Marco let them down gently and went into the play room. "Alright, There is a group of pirates breaking in!" Marco shouts, stepping into the room, then turning his attention to Kagami and Teri. "You two have been quite busy haven't you?" Marco opened up his duffel bag. "I'd explain who and what I am but, that would take too long, so here's the short hand." Marco tosses Kagami her pandora's box and teri her pistols. "Miss me?" He winks.


----------



## kluang (Jul 11, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Level 2*
> 
> ?Bombera hm?? Sendo groaned and rolled onto his side, ?Younger generation probably don?t know who I am. That?s fine. You should be having fun out in the big wide world. Looks like you had a bit too much fun eh??
> 
> ...



"Revolution...The man who teaches me to fight always talk about Revolution and change, and at the same time he's a pacifist. Back then when I was a brat who thinks he's the best there is, I try to challenge him and his Fishman Karate and he wipe to floor using my face. Literally." laughs Bomebra as he recall his youth. Those were the days where he have no care in the world.

"A revolutionary fishman... could it be.. What is his name boy?" ask Sendo. His voice now is a mix of urgency and excitement.

"Orga."

"He taught you Fishman Karate?"

"Nope. He show me some pointers and he gave me a Devil Fruit."

"You must be something for Orga to give you a Devil Fruit."

"Dunno. Oh yeah he also gave me a chess piece with...."

"A white sakura on its base. The Order of  the White Sakura." and then Sendo looks up. "Seems the ruckus is getting louder."

"What do you know about the order, old man? I've heard whispers about it it and nothing."

"Not much but I know this. A few weeks after the Pirate King was captured, Orga infiltrated both the Marine HQ and Mariejois and took with him a large number of the Void Era and Ancient Kingdom references and scriptures and establish the Order. Orga and the scholars believe in sharing the Void Era technology among the kingdoms around the world and elevate their status and reducing the influence of Mariejois in the world. Of course there are people in the Order who believe they should reunite the Revolutionary once more and this time using the Void era technology against the Marines and Mariejois. There are two camps inside the Order, the White who believe that education is the key and the Black who believe war is the key."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 11, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​

*The Prince of the Sea​*

Zy watched the ongoing situation with his arms crossed behind his head. He ignored Havok's screaming, even when Kagami started shouting back at him. He was shaping a plan to get the fuck out of there without too much of the rough stuff. Hmm. The distraction was exactly what they needed. "This seems like the perfect opportunity. Sasha, you ready? You find the Vice-Admiral, we'll stall."

"Zy, they're here! I can hear 'em!" Manni cheered from her cell. 

"Where, is, my, sister!?" Rebecca asked while delivering bone crushing blows with each pause. A spinning hook kick shattered a stunned guard's jaw. Tugging her gloves down, the confident fighter glanced in Cyrus' direction. She was glad to finally be able to cut loose, and she intended on paying these bastards back the beating Kermy dealt her tenfold. Worry replaced her cocky attitude when she glanced in her fiancee's direction. "Tiber? What's happening to you...?"


*Meanwhile...*


Ruby, Hamato, and Morticia slipped in under the guise of marines. Stolen uniforms, the brim of their hats masking their faces, they quickly made way for the location the Wrecking Crew appeared to be placed. Before they could arrive there one of the Vice-Wardens stood before them, sword in hand.

"If I were you, I'd move." Ruby warned with his arms crossing, a neutral expression lingering.

Hamato was silent while Morticia licked her lips deliciously.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Vice Warden Sanchaz 







"Do not fear them," Sanchez shouted. "Stall the prisoners until Vice Warden Rhapsody arrives!" Holding his sword in front of him, he shouted, "Howl at the Moon! Wolfsbane!"

"What is this, BLEACH?" Ruby quipped, annihilating the fourth wall before a loony grin spread. Energy circled him, pushing downward to lift the hovering terrorist high into the air. "I'm going to enjoy burying you and pissing on your grave, _boy_!"

Sanchez let out a battle cry and dashed forward, his zoan-blade becoming a wolf. They leaped at Ruby, only for the revolutionary terrorist to spiral towards them, electrocuting the approaching duo with enough force to clearly display their skeletons as smoke rose from their frying bodies.

"Do not dirty your hands, Carmichael. We have servants for that." Hamato chastised his peer with clear disdain. A snap of his fingers, and terrorists opened fire, gunning down marines who in turn fired back.

Morticia merely yawned and her tail captured one of the fleeing marines. She smiled viciously, and proceeded to snap him crush him bones with minor effort. "You know he does as he pleases. Let him be, Saki."


Hearing something, Hamato flicked his hand to signal for his personal troop of ninja to follow him. "Come with me. There's a threat behind us that I need to take care."

"Suit yourself. I alone would be more than enough for these bothersome rookies." Ruby brazenly stated.

While slipping away Hamato warned, "Careful. I have gathered from a very reliable source that the boy managed to defeat Xerxes."

"Impossible," Ruby huffed, and stomped off with clicking heels to round one of the many corners. Marines fired at him only for their bullets to uselessly strike a barrier of purple barrier. He lifted a hand and spread a shit-eating grin before saying, "Enough." Their screams of horror filled the hall, echoing loud enough to warn prisoners of his coming.



*Back with Zy...*


"A break out, huh?" Zy muttered as he glanced towards Kagami, Teri, and Marco. Grinning, he faced Sasha and said, "I guess it's time for us to escape as well. Too bad, it looks like I'll have to play leading man elsewhere. Damn it's hard being beautiful."

A glow surrounded his hand that sprung into a long neon blue blade. Zy cut himself free with it, and then bounced into a vanishing twist resulting in him chopping his way out of his cell. Smoking bars clanking behind him, Zy skidded into the hall and then popped his neck and said, "'Kay guys, let's roll! I'm gonna head to floor two to try to rescue Rebecca!"

"Wha'? Wait! Zy! I think they're coming from the outside!" Manni shouted while Zy sped off. She grunted in frustration, and proceeded to repeatedly punch and kick the bars to cell to no avail. 

Dewitt pulled a MacGyver, building an explosive device with seemingly nothing to work with. Taking cover he waited, and when it went off the blast shook the area permitting freedom. The nerdy boy dashed into the corridor to rescue Havok first. The dimwitted fisherman rolled his hands in a circle as guards approached, and filled his mouth with spit before releasing it as a large ball shaped projectile, "Spit Do Ken!" The guards struck by his attack were both hurt and disgusted. They fell with broken bones from the force of the massive spit ball that nearly rocketed ahead at the speed of a bullet. 

Manni hugged the blushing scientist when Dewitt freed her, and shouted, "I'm going after my sister and Cyrus! Havok please go help Zy! Before you even argue I'll go with Sasha!"

"Ugh, fine..." Havok pouted, sulking at having to leave his precious Sasha behind. "Zy, wait for me!" He shouted while running in Zy's direction.

"Hmm, you'll probably want this." Bazoo informed Sasha once Dewitt freed them. He handed her a blueprint of the prison. "I had Dewitt sent one of his little things to snatch it up, they're probably storing your swords there." The cowardly bear then scratched his fuzzy ass while wondering where he should hide at once the chaos erupted.
















*Spoiler*: __ 



Vice Warden Rhapsody 







Zy's short dash ended with him pausing in front of a man sitting cross-legged with his head bowed. Vice Warden Rhapsody tilted his head slowly to face Zy. "There's one more vice warden, and of course, the Warden himself. They kept me here though, do you know why?"

A blue streak smashed Rhapsody in the face, smacking him roughly against the door he was stationed to guard. The jarring wallop left the man staggering on wobbly legs as his head hung, and then he looked up with a hateful glare as blood seeped down his chin. "You would think it had to do with me, personally, wouldn't you?"

Zy blinked a few times, and a second beam struck him in the face, this one harder than the last.

"Stop it! I'm explaining my origin you barbaric pirate!" Rhapsody shouted. "My mother and father died in a fire while listening to Bohemian Rhapsody. My name is in tribute to my beloved parents. Understand now?"

"Damn man, shut up and die!" Zy complained, before slinging three beams into his face in rapid succession. Rhapsody screamed in an awfully high pitched voice, face whipping about with each blow as he shouted, "I'm just a poor boy nobody loves me!"

"Enough of this shit!" Zy snapped, and yelled, "Bimu Bimu no... AXE!" Zy rapidly twisted, and a beam shaped like an axe nearly chopped Rhapsody in two. Zy continued with bladed beam sabre assaults, but each one was dodged by the surprisingly nimble Vice Warden.

"OH MAMA MIA! MAMA MIA! MAMA MIA! LET ME GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" Rhapsody sang, pouring his heart out as he finally used his Devil Fruit. 

Zy suddenly felt disoriented, but he soon realized it was because Rhapsody made his eardrum rupture when he was singing. A stunned Zy stared ahead with a dazed expression, but Rhapsody didn't stop there. He continued singing, and somewhere in there, it resulted in Havok's left arm erupting. Blood, flesh, and bone properly blew apart, splatting the floor and walls messily as Havok let a howling cry rip.

"Oh, I'm sorry. I should've been more upfront, huh? I'm only a vice warden, but with my ability, I'm often considered the strongest warden present." Rhapsody calmly explained.

Zy surrounded himself and Havok with a shining neon blue barrier as he glared ahead, panting. "Oh this sounds like a blast."

"Sorry to say, but that won't save you~!" Rhapsody sang. Zy shouldn't blown up, but he blinked when he saw the pirate disappear. "OOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!"

Zy threw Havok down the hall as far as he could possibly managed before covering his ears with his hands. His eyes were no longer that engaging shade of magenta, but the same bright shade of blue as his beams.

"Hahaha! So you've discovered how to counter my ability, have you? No worries. My vibrations can still obliterate you! You could never defeat me! I'm the most beautiful man in the world!" Rhapsody boasted, his arrogance making him brag away his advantage prior to shrieking in Zy's direction with extra force and controlling the force that followed it. He hadn't even gotten his attack out before the pirate vanished again. _Impossible! His balance should still be off!_ 

"..." Zy reappeared beside Rhapsody, and stomped his head into the wall. He proceeded to repeatedly stomp with surprising brutality, until he heard Rhapsody's skull submit and crack. The unconscious Vice Warden collapsed onto his chest with blood pouring steadily from his mouth and nostrils. "Fucking poser. *I'm* not only the most gorgeous man alive, but also the Prince of the Odadamned Sea."

Exhaling, Zy glanced in Havok's direction. The demi-fishman was already regenerating. Well, at least he had his uses...

Facing the door again Zy wondered how he'd get in. "Come on, come on! How in the hell do I get in here?!" Popping his fingers, Zy prepared to utilize his trusty lock picking skills.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 11, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*

*Continued Post*​

*Let the chaos begin*​













A bellowing cry alerted Zy of the new challenger, breaking the 'treasure hunter's' concentration. A foot rested on Havok's electrocuted cheek, the higher ranking Anarchy Leader having fried him just enough to put him down. He preferred torturing his targets over killing them after all. "Sorry to interrupt Zidane Roberts, but it would seem you're on my hit list."

"What? Really? Shit man that's fucked up you know I BIMUBIMUFLASH!"

"YOU MISERABLE WRETCH!" Ruby screamed as he was blinded, sent staggering backwards as he rubbed at his face irritably. When he lowered his hands Zy was missing, as was Havok. "Cowardly little speck! Do not assume that escaping me can be such an easy task!" He roared.

"..." Zy held in his panting with Havok tucked under an arm. Glancing around, he stripped down to his boxers and summoned a glowing blue clone of himself. Zy placed his stylish prison uniform on it, and sent the clone racing off at high speeds that left Ruby tracking it.

Exhaling, Zy returned to the door to Level 2 and starting working on picking the lock once more. "Come on, come on! I need to get Becca and get the fuck outta this prison! Preferably with those two hotties."

A shiver suddenly ran through him, and Zy frowned. For some reason he felt two things. The more pressing one was Cyrus, and the second was a glimpse of a difficult to see face. It was either Jadie or Jordyn. Did his sister's need him? Fuck! Zy hastened his efforts, shouting back, "Get your ass up and keep guard, Havok! You're a Knight of the Prince!"

"Not so fast."

"Oh shit!" Zy exclaimed as he hurriedly twisted to attempt to produce a spinning barrier. Before he could finish Ruby appeared to teleport, and a split second later( after crashing through several walls ), Zy tumbled into the middle of the ruckus where Kagami, Teri, and Marco were gathered and apparently the section had transformed into a battle ground of sorts.

Zy ducked a few bullets, and looked up as Manni opened fired on guards with her buster cannon. Dewitt was working on their escape route, and Bazoo was hiding in the cafeteria. 

"Where's Sasha?!" Zy shouted as he performed a mental count of his crew while knowing he needed to get back to Havok.

"I don't know we got split up! A lot of powerful prisoners are showing up outta nowhere!" Manni screamed back.

"Zy!" Rebecca screamed as she punched an entire wall down with strength so monstrous it put even Havok to shame. As prisoners gazed in awe at the amazonian chef, Rebecca shouted, "No time for small talk! Cyrus needs us! *Now*!"

Manni was too busy hugging her sister to care about any crisis at the moment, but Zy was mentally preparing himself for whatever was coming. "Damn, damn, damn... always one issue after another!"

"I found you, Roberts!" Ruby declared, and a punch electrocuted Zy senseless, blasting him back and sending him tumbling away with thick smoke rising from his burnt body. Dazed, Zy's working ear was ringing, and he reached around with a lost expression before a kick from Carmichael sent him further reeling. "Ha! It would seem you're all talk! Now *die*, Zidane Roberts!"

A dizzy Zy muttered, "Bimu Bimu no..." while staggering into a sluggish spin. A weakly balled fist swatted down with a massive glove of brightly glowing blue energy that smashed into Ruby's barrier, nailing him and bouncing him roughly off of the prison floor. *HAMMER!"*


----------



## kluang (Jul 12, 2013)

*Sakura Island, Calm Belt

Twenty years ago*

Sakura Island is located in the Calm Belt and as the name suggested, acres after acres of sakura trees fill the island with lush green grass. Waterfalls and rivers runs through the fields and in the center of the island stood a tall mountain covered with sea of sakura trees. Is a breathtaking place.

In one corner of the island Sendo and Orga are sparring with Sendo attacking and Orga block and counter.  Sendo moves forward after seeing an opening and Orga quickly grab his wrist and spins Sendo before slamming him on the ground. " I never thought you fall for that. Don't tell me you fall for the grab the opportunity first philosophy."

"Isn't that how the world works?" ask Sendo as he stands back up. "And look what happen to the world. Even when an opportunity present itself, you must be sure it isn't a trap." and Orga gets back into a fighting pose followed by Sendo. Then haki began emerging from both combatant and the ground cracks.

"Five out of five. No holding back."

"Agreed on one condition. After this please restore this place back. I like the scenery."

"Fine."

"Good. This time the lesson is, illusion and reality. Remember this words my friend. Be extremely subtle, even to the point of formlessness. Be extremely mysterious, even to the point of soundlessness. Thereby you can be the director of the opponent's fate."

*Blisterpus Prison*

"Seeing on what happen with the Revolutionary, seems you guys forgot that lesson." says Bombera in an annoyed tone. "War rarely goes your way young man. Well we trained together for ten years. Each teaching each other either directly or not."

"How strong is he?"

"Orga? I don't know. But he manage to keep up with me and he is one of the Revolutionary main fighters."

"If Orga calls for the reunification of the Revolutionary , will you answer it?"

"....."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 12, 2013)

PERISH!

Mike tilted his  head and dodged nearly fatal swing that would have cut it clean off. Pony boy followed up with a roundhouse to the other side of his head and shaking Mike head and sending him into a fence. While picking himself up he thought about the situation at hand.

(This guy.....he's been purposely hiding his strength to get pummeled on purpose...in short this freak is looking down on me !) 

"GET UP DON'T YOU WANT ME TO CUT YOUR HEAD OFF !?" 

Mike got up and ran toward him and furiously started swinging. Every swift swing Mike threw he intended to knock Pony Boy's head off but he was able to dodge his punches effortlessly. "These might be dangerous if they hit me...WHY DON'T YOU TAKE A HIT FOR YOURSELF KYAH!" Pony-boy swung his knee up into Mike's chin stopping Mike's barrage in it's tracks. "Let's slice that pretty face of yours up !? He swung his hand blade across Mikes face and followed with a headbutt. Pony-Boy hugged himself in enjoyment as Mike fell backwards. "To share such pain ! This is the only thing above all else humans have in common ! PAIN IS THE ULTIMATE CONNECTION !" Mike got up wiped his broken nose clean cracked it back in place and dusted it himself off.

"You can spout whatever bullshit you want just know this....I figured out how to kick your ass and if you get within a meter of me I'll probably end up killing you in second."

-------------------------------------

We come into sight of Trade standing over about 20 beaten up leather wearing pirates with not even a scratch on him. "I can't believe you jerks were trying to take my ship." "You'll pay for this you punk when Captain Corset comes your dead." Chimed in one of the half dead pirates.

Trade raised an Eyebrow to what he said. "Ehh ? Corset ? like the thing fat women wear ?" 

"No you idiot like the man who just killed you !" The voice came from behind Trade and before he could turn around there was a large explosion erupted at him.

"That's that I suppose, I guess I the fabulous  Corset will have to get new crewmates I think I blew them up too with that lil red punk"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 12, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Crashing the Party II]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

-Earlier-

 "Manni!" Rebecca's voice echoes down the hall as Marines scattered. Cyrus still cloaked in his tattered Black Cloak slowly walked behind his fiancee as she made short work of any grunt Marine that tried to impede their forward movement. From a small shoot off corridor a Marine rushes in with his rifle drawn, Cyrus doesn't even bat an eyelash as he walked by and as the man leveled his weapon on Rebecca the front half of the barrel slides off. The man, sweating bullets, pulls the cut end of the weapon to his face. He hadn't even seen an attack, much less Cyrus move to make the attack. "Wh...?" stepping back into the shadows he pulls a Baby Den to his face, " The intruders have entered the central hallway. They'll be at the central processing hub in less than five minutes!" he shouts in as hushed a voice as he could.

Only static relayed back, as Anarchy's attack on the prison accidentally aligned with Rebecca and Cyrus' break in to rescue their Crew. 

"Command?" the Marine asks blankly looking at the snail, what was going on. A threat like Rebecca wouldn't seemingly be so quickly dismissed.  "I wouldn't worry about your leaders" the Marine gasps as the thin blade of the man's Katana slides from his chest. The man shivers as his body grows cold. As the weapon is withdrawn, a line of blood splatters across the wall  leaving the Marine's gasps for life covering his assailant's tracks toward his new target. The two encroaching Pirates. 

Under the hood of his cloak Cyrus' ears twitch, from behind he can hear the assassin's attempt at stealthy movements. His left hand slowly lifts from the shadows of his cloak and lands on Rebecca's shoulder,  "We're being followed" he calmly states which causes the woman to come to a stop. If it was worth Cyrus mentioning it, this person had to be much more than your run of the mill Marine.  "What are we going to do?" she asks allowing her gaze to fall to the floor.  "We? Nothing, you're going to go and find Zy and the rest of the Crew." Cyrus replies allowing his hand to fall free,  "I'll handle the walking cheese grater."[color] is added while he flipped his flowing cloak to the side revealing the handle of Blood Razor as he turned. 

Rebecca only bites her lower lip, but she knew that at this point arguing with Cyrus was fruitless, their friends came first as they were whom they were here for.  "You better not allow anything to happen to yourself or I'll have to kick your ass." is quickly stated as she darted off. She had to find Zidane fast, the killing intent coming off the man was making her somewhat queasy and she didn't want to leave Cyrus fighting him alone too long. 

-Present- 

As Rebecca rounds a corner the clanging sound of  steel on stone can be heard. Cyrus had deflected the very same blow that had fell the Marine not minutes earlier,  "I'm impressed" Hamato states backing away,  "I was curious if what you done to that guard's weapon was merely a fluke. Or your ability." is added as he backed further away. Blood Razor slowly falls back to Cyrus' side as his metal clad opponent put more and more footage between them. A soft chuckle can be heard as he pulled his stance to the side, it was time to stop playing Mr. Nice Ninja and end this. From the bottom of his curled cape smoke billows until his entire form vanishes into obscurity.  Cyrus' head tilts to the side. For a man that prided himself on stealth, this ninja was doing it all wrong. Well, at least with Cyrus he was. The cape he wore billowed and metal he wore on his shoulders, head and left hand grated with his movements.

Just as the thick smokes starts to spread further it suddenly explodes from the center out as a handful of throwing knives are tossed toward Cyrus. Who flicks his wrist pulling his weapon into the projectiles path. The weaker blades shatter against the masterfully crafted blade, but this frontal attack was merely the set up for the actual attack that came from behind. The Hare-man shifts his weight avoiding the stab that was meant to sever his spine while pulling his own weapon around as he spun in place. That sound of steel grating across stone blares to life again as Hamato uses the two sharp claws on his hand to stop the attack before it could cut his head off.  "Impressive, you saw through my smokescreen, but lets test that power of yours now." is growled as he blew Cyrus' counter off. The Katana in his left hand adjust as his muscles explode with power, he was now incorporating Breath of all Things so he could maximize his damage out put. A long gash cuts along the floor in the direction that Cyrus retreated into to avoid the attack which only made the Ninja smirk under his helmet, his prey was now back peddling. It was now petty much over. 

A hand juts out in Cyrus' direction and opens so that the palm faces the Hare-man. In its center a small dial can be seen for only the briefest of moments before the hallway is enveloped in a blinding light. 

Hamato grunts as he is forced into the wall, Blood Razor scrapes along its surface chasing the man as he avoided another attack that was meant to cripple him and as the light faded both men are left staring the other down. Under his metal facade Hamato was growing frustrated, this cloaked man had fought off three of his best techniques and even made attempts to end the fight in his own right.  "I have to say, this is a rarity, people that can fight on par with me are far and in between. But I've yet to get serious." he remarks vilely while pulling a second had to his sword, it was now time to actually fight, and he is a premier swordsman in Anarchy,  "I've hone my skill over many a year, and it'll be satisfying to take your life. Then that little lady you sent off, I'll track her down. Probably have my way with her. She'll be a great asset to Anarchy, helping to provide future generations." he says with a vile glee,  "And if she puts up too much of a fight, I'll simply gut her where she stands." is added. 

Blood Razor buries up to its handle in the stone floor, Hamato just succeeded in pissing Cyrus off more than he already was and a furry hand reaches to his chest to unbutton the clasp that held his cloak to his body. As it fell away Mournblade is pulled from its bindings within the cloak.  "So, not only have I been embarrassed three times, its been by a long eared rabbit." is snarled,  "Though I'd prefer Turtle Soup, Rabbit Stew sounds appetizing as well.." is cackled, Hamato thinking he was rather funny.  "A gentle wind may blow all day, but it can never knock a wall down",  "What?", "You said the wrong things about my fiancee." Cyrus replies as a fine vapor starts to pour off the surface of his broad sword. 

 "Tempest Fang!" is roared as Cyrus leaps into his attack. Gathering a Rankyaku into his blade he wraps it in ice and snow as he plummets down toward the older ninja. Hamato breaks into a sprint just avoiding the razor sharp edge of Mournblade as it tore a seven foot deep gash into the floor that instantly coated in a sheen of ice.  "Tempest Howl!" another Rankyaku is gathered along the edge of the blade, but this time it is tossed with a small ice storm toward Hamato who evades the attack by scaling a wall with ice and snow chasing every move he made. Panting heavily now, he land several feet from Cyrus as his Tempest Howl tore up the back half of the Hallway. Just what the fuck was this man? ~


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 13, 2013)

*G-2*

Bannon was leaning back in his chair reading when his Den Den Mushi rang. He promptly closed his book and picked up the tiny snail phone. "Hello"

"Bannon, it's me." 

"Me who?"

"Sasha"

"Sasha who?"

"It's Sasha, Marcus! It's Sasha!"

Bannon shook his head in surprise, stuttering a bit, he stood up and held the speaker closer. "Why are you calling me? You know how much trouble I...no, we could get in if anyone finds about this call?"

Sasha was on the other end in a secluded hallway, holding one of the guard's Den Den Mushi's she'd managed to snatch away from them. "I know I said I wouldn't contact you anymore, but something came up."

"What? Where are you?" Bannon asked as he looke around to make sure no windows or doors were open. It wouldn't be good if anyone caught him talking to a fugitive. 

"It's Blisterpus Prison." Sasha said with a sigh. "What?! How did you...why hasn't anyone at Marine HQ been informed?"

"I used an alias. The group I'm with posed as some pirate crew called the Jimmies or something. The guards here aren't too bright. Even so, they'll probably figure out it's me sooner or later."

"What group?" Bannon sat back down at his desk.

"The Wrecking crew...as they're called. I don't care much for the name." Sasha said, innocently fiddling with a few locks of her hair.

"A pirate crew?"

"Can we discuss this later, please? Right now...right now I need a ship."

"I can't just give you a ship. It'd be too conspicuous..." 

"It doesn't have to be you who hands it over. We just need access to one. A marine vessel captained by some lower ranked officer. It's just look like the situation wasn't taken seriously enough, and the prisoners stole one of your ships." 

Bannon thought about it for a moment. "I'll find someone. Probably a captain from the base. You'll know the ship when you see it. It'll be a G-2 marine vessel."

Sasha let out a sigh of relief. "Thank you..."

"I want to speak with the captain of the Wrecking crew after this is done, alright? From what I've heard of him, he doesn't respond well to authority or regulations, but he needs to listen to me if this is going to be done without anyone besides me getting involved." 

Sasha hesitated for a moment.

"Sasha?"

"I'll let him know..."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 13, 2013)

"Oh really ? I suppose in that case I can leisurely walk toward you at my own will and slice you throat open." "Whatever just know that within a meter is the range of my attack, once you're inside there you've signed your death note, freak." Pony Boy chuckled and walked slowly toward Mike until they were a couple inches apart. 

"Well ? what now ?" "This is the part where I crack your skull in two."

_PSYCHO CLEVER !_

Pony Boy threw a hook with his terrifying claws at the end toward Mike's head but Mike looked on ahead and threw a lightning fast jab that interrupted the attack and surprised Pony Boy. Mike was about to follow up with a straight. (This one won't catch me off guard I'll dodge and cut his hand off !<3) As Pony Boy leaned back to dodge he and he just stopped. "What's goi- 

*BAM   *Pony Boy felt like hit by a train, His face was pushed in and he should have flew backwards he didn't his body just bent backwards... (Why didn't I fly ba-) Another devastating hit jumbled his thoughts. 

"I'M NOT FINISHED YOU FREAK TAKE THIS" 

METOR SHOWER 
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA
ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA ORA

Pony Boy faded in and out of conscousness as the rain of fists bombarded his body each punch was a bone shattering body breaking one that Mike put his all into to the point where even his own hands were beginning to break.
(He's hit me to the point to where I no longer feel pain to his punches.....he's taken my pain away.....I-I hate him.....I wonder how he beat me) While being punched Pony Boy averted his sight to his foot and he noticed that Mike had been stepping on it since he began his counter attack.
(So that's how he did it... what a cheater.") 

_ORAAAAAAAA!_

Mike sent the finishing Punch to Pony Boy's temple cracking his skull and sending it crashing into the ground beneath him. " _heavy breathing _ That's that...." As Mike turned away to look for his captain he heard Pony Boy getting back up. He turned around to see a man with a broken body and blood gushing out of his head

"This... isn't over yet.... I have one more trick up my sleeve, boy !" 

Pleasure Doping ! 

Pony Boy's clothes started ripping and bulging out of his clothes his broken body puffed up with muscles making him dwarf Mike by about 3 feet. "I've traded my speed for strength with this technique I'll kill you in an instant." Mike sighed

 "If you go any further you'll probably die." Pony Boy exploded and rushed at Mike easily dodged his attack. "Dummy the only category you beat me in is speed and you just gave that up." Mike grabbed Pony Boy's arm and started swinging him around with both arms. "When it comes to strength I'M THE BEST.....

MARS LAUNCHER !

Mike tossed Pony Boy in the air sailing into a nearby house knocking him out once and for all.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 14, 2013)

*[Motley Crux]
[Diel Dome; Cheile Town]
*​
[Level 1: Daydreams & The Damned, pt. II]
​
It took me no more than seventeen minutes to locate the barrel of staffs. Dragging it along, I place them along the ground, leading from the boxes to the exit. The quest NPC, Jeremy, was exhalted by my ingenuity and generousity. I assured him that it was nothing, and went on my merry way, towards the center of Cheile Town.

 My good friend Roan was at home today, nurturing one of his cats, who was unfortunate enough to get into a row with the neighbour's black monkey. Nasty little creature. Merkl and I have long theorized that it might be half demon, but we never seem to find any conclusive proof of it.

Like any good game, the road that leads to a destination is where the adventure always resides, so the tardy, uneventful treck into town came as a surprise. The town streets where almost deserted, and nobody asked me to do a quest for them. Not even old lady Liretta, who always asked me for something. Always.
Something was wrong, I could feel it. And when the main character feel it, it is bound to happen.

My pace was quickened and I moved past a couple of eerily silent kids, just looking at me like I was some sort of rare creature. I have known them since they where five. They usually wave at me with glee while jumping around, doing typical NPC kiddy stuff.

When I finally reached the Denn Residence, I saw Roan inside, looking over his shoulders frantically while packing down many of his belongings. 

What the hell was happening here?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 14, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​

*Dancing With Insanity*​













Ruby stood slowly, a hand on his knee assisting him in doing so. The Roberts brat packed quite the wallop, it seemed. Too bad he was going to have to torture the little maggot. His foot scraped across the prison floor, a cloud of dust rising as he prepared to assault the calmly glaring pirate. "Time to die, Zidane Roberts!"

"Bimu Bimu no... WALL!" Zy spread his hands and a solid wall formed. He gritted his teeth when Ruby shot off like a bolt of lightning, slamming into him so quickly that Zy failed to even notice when he was struck. All that registered before he went flying, electrocuted and smoking, was that his barrier shattered like a glass mirror.

Tumbling after his fall, Zy knocked prisoners and guards over, grimacing all the while. He attempted to stand after, but would randomly jerk and spasm, leaving him nearly buckling each time he attempted to get some space. People were everywhere, and for some reason everything was beginning to look strange. Psychedelic coloring and disproportional imagery made Zy feel as if he'd taken drugs again with that one hot little number in South Blue. Mmm. Damn she was hot. No, focus!

"Hahaha!" Ruby laughed at the disoriented Zy, who was tripping out from the purple energy coursing through Zy's body and tainting his mind. "Here! Have another taste!"

A bolt of his purple energy struck Zy's head with explosive force. His actions left Zy brutally smacking off the side of the stage, destroying a part of it as he crumpled to Ruby's feet. "Problems?"

"I'LL BLAST ALL THREE OF YAS!" Zy blurted at unnaturally colored versions of the man that left him tripping on some bad juju. Beams zipped at Ruby, only to be deflected by the barrier of the gleefully grinning terrorist. Ruby prepared for his finishing attack, but was halted by a chair smashing off of his back. 

Ruby slowly glanced at the stunned prisoner, who turned to flee, only to get grabbed by the back of his head. The man let out a blood curdling cry seconds before his brain erupted into flying chunks of flesh, blood, and bone. Letting the headless body flop over, Ruby performed a scissors kick on Zy's downed body only to 'chop' a clone in two. "What in the...?!"

The clone expanded into a blinding flash that left a reeling Ruby staggering back and rubbing at his face. "You little shit! How did you escape the hallucinations?!"

"BIMU BIMU NO...!" Zy announced from above as he swiftly flipped over a small mob of brawling men. Zy's beam energy shaped into a large glowing blue 'foot' "BITCH CRUSHER!"

"Ngh...!" Ruby's barrier attempted to shield him from Zy's attack, but the massive neon blue foot smashed through it, stomping him like a bug against the floor. _Damn it! That's how he did it! He cleared his system of it with his own ability and a trap. Clever little fucker. That's the end of his games, though!_ 

"Bimu Bimu noooo..." Zy warned as he swept four glowing blue shroud-arms behind him, and four spheres glowing far brighter than the arms themselves appeared in the center of the hands. "BAKUDAN BUKKAKE!"

Ruby looked up in time to catch the explosive blue energy smashing into him seemingly from all sides. He couldn't form a strong enough barrier to even reduce the impacts, and each one brought him increasingly closer to unconscious. He escaped from a tiny opening, moving so quickly it looked like a bolt of lightning flying off as he crashed through the ceiling with crackling purple energy encasing him.

Zy winced from the terrorist's noisy departure, and then quickly cupped a hand to his ear. It was improving, healing faster than normal he imagined again due to Koaj playing Mr. Potato Head with their shared innards. Zy then turned to face the warring prisoners and Rebecca who angrily shook him by the shirt. "What'd I do?!" 

"Cyrus needs you!" Rebecca blurted as loud as she could over the commotion.

"What? You aren't in the prison? Wait, have you seen Sasha?!" Zy asked back while attempting to retain his focus.

"Wait, guys, shut up! Something is coming!" Manni interrupted as he aimed her buster cannon in the direction of the double doors leading to the stage room.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 14, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones]

What you twerkin' with​
*CRASH*

Kane's weapon embedded itself deep into the floor as Kai just managed to roll out of the way in time and then had to perform a feat displaying amazing athletic skill when mid roll he saw he was heading towards a used condom and leaped to his feet landing just inches away from it, on his feet. He was still wobbly and far from in ideal fighting condition, but as he saw Kane was having trouble pulling his weapon out, Kai made use of the opportunity. He needed to clear his head somehow, for that he needed to buy some time.... Also he needed to piss like crazy, maybe buying a few seconds to whiz over in that potted plant would help achieve both.

He jumped on the flat of he weapon, his immense weight for his build and the added momentum, allowed him to drunkenly use it as a stepping stone before jumping over the other side of the room while the weapon went through the floor as the structure collapsed and Kane got swallowed as well. Kai's plan went great up until he landed, his legs got all weak again and he stumbled. He missed the plant he was aiming for and instead crashed straight through a door where he witnessed a whole new acts of perversion.

Seated on the bed was a sweaty dude with a thick beard, reminding Kai of one of them Amish dudes from Weird Al Island who seemed focused on watching the girls around him while he was churning butter under those covers that covered his lower body. Them Amish guys had this thing with butter churning if he remembered correctly, meanwhile this thick booty girls were shaking those things all over the place and to Kai this was the most amazing thing ever. He had to learn that shit, imagine the girls that would flock to his buns of steel if he did that mating dance of theirs. 

In his intoxicated state he had long forgotten about what he was doing, and that his life was on the line here, as he started mimicking what they were doing. *"Yeah, boy!"* One of the dancers yelled at him. "*Twerk that booty!"*

The sensual celebration was rudely interrupted, or maybe just in time as the dude's stare at Kai started to linger a bit too long for it to be innocent or comfortable for that  matter, as Kane's weapon erupted from the floor. A hand followed, opening a hole big enough for the freak to poke his head through. "Got ya!" He yelled out as he grabbed Kai by the ankle and pulled him down with him.

"You're a slippery little shit, aren't ya?" Was that one of them rhetorical questions? Nevermind, the most pressing question was how Kai was going to get himself out of this jam as he hanging upside down by the ankle as Blake reached up at the handle of his weapon..... Likely with the intent to split Kai in two with it now that he had his clutches on him.

Time to even the playing field here! 

*ZIP!*

"Huh?"

"Agh you friend did you piss in my mouth!" 

*BOOM*

Showing remarkable coordination, Kai while hanging upside down, managed to unzip, whip the worldbreaker out and took aim before relaxing the appropriate muscles. Not spilling a single drip on himself by the way.

While Kane was fighting with the instinct to vomit, kill and wash his mouth out, at the same damn time! Kai used the index finger of his non-tool wielding hand, he had enough hygiene etiquette for that, to tickle himself in the back of his throat. He made himself throw up, and like usual when he would throw up in mid battle, he aimed for his opponent. 

A mix of scalding hot molten metal, chemical goop and alcohol showered over Kane's thigh.

"AAAAAAAAAAAGH!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 14, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Kagami didn’t know why Pandora’s box was there, who the person that gave it to them was or why the guard was even helping them. Right now, she didn’t really care. Teri noticed the look in her eye. It was common to see Heather angry – she was mad all the time, but Dante was another story. He’d only got angry once and it was a look that she wouldn’t forget. Jaw and hands clenched and wolf like eyes. She flew out of the prison doors and headed straight for the maniacal giggle that was coming from one of the cells.

Teri, too, picked up her weapons but lingered a little at Marco. “Thank you. Didn’t think you’d come back for us. You probably shouldn’t have. I’d chat longer but I have some vengeance to dole out.”

She breathed in. ‘Don’t let the anger overcome you. Use it. Channel it. The bullets can be the ones that are screaming and crying for blood.’ Beyond her she saw the metal briefcase intermittently fly into the air as her cousin beat guards and prisoners alike with it.

They knew how powerful the girls were and much of the redecoration was appeasement. Keep those two monsters happy and they would do the guards work for them. Teri didn’t like the thought of being called a monster. Those were the things that hid in your closet.

Captain Scarlett had broken free too. This much was evident as the bars on her cell door were bent. Why didn’t she have a wanted poster? Teri had flipped through every bounty but and the rest of her crew had one, but she was apparently exempt. Not only that, but she was extremely fast and apparently stupidly strong. No slouch on the brains either, despite her eccentric disposition.

Scarlett sat on the now broken Lion King stage, despite it being a pile of rubble she was still drawn to it. Her seastone cuffs were off – a dead guard hanging from one of the walls, his blood trickling down into the ever growing pool below.

“Ohh so you’ve got your weapons now eh? This’ll be a smashing good…” Scarlett started but was cut off by a bat swinging towards her, “easy, easy don’t be so…”

The bat turned into a massive mallet and smashed through the entire stage. 

“You can’t win you know? Just toddle off and mourn and we’ll talk once you’ve….” Scarlett was interrupted again, this time by a flurry of Scimitar slashes. Kagami was not allowing her even a second.

“HEY! Full attention when I'm talkin' alright?!” Scarlett finally launched an offense and a devastating one. It was a perfectly timed punch that sent Kagami flying through the walls and bent the steel. She was already heavily injured. It was then Teri realised just how outclassed they actually were and in sensing her aura, knew that any offense was pointless. What had Mason and Aadish got themselves into? 

“Warden!” Scarlett chirped happily, “if you don’t want us to completely destroy this prison, you’ll give us what we got caught intentionally for.”

The warden knew full well who they were and who she was. He scampered in the back and came back with a strange looking fruit. 

“Lovely! Now when you go to Hell, make sure my place is a good one. Private, and tell them to go easy on the nails. I’ve had quite a lot of work done to them.” With that she sliced the air with her empty hand causing a shockwave to carve through the concrete and cut the Warden in two. In doing so, she also obliterated the door to Level two.


*Level Two.*

“The revolution…look at the world outside. It was supposed to bring peace, but all it’s done is brought more suffering. I’m not sure when they split up into their own philosophies but innocents have been killed and their blood is on my hands.” Sendo responded. “Now the Anarchists think they can get me to join their ranks. That’s probably why you haven’t been killed yet. The strongest pirates are put through months of torturing and brainwashing, like they’ve tried with me. The pirate that’s coming down now, is a prime example. They used to be a good pirate, one that I fought with on numerous occasion, but the persona he’s taken on now – this Captain Scarlett. About as dangerous as they come. Just keep your head low and let me deal with…it.”

“Sennnndooo where arrrre you?” Scarlett sang whilst skipping down the stairs. “Oh there you are! Come come we’ve got lot’s to do. You’re part of the Anarchists now yes? So chop chop.” 

“Hah. You knew just beating me wouldn’t work. I’ve endured more than that.” Sendo said. 

“Oh I knew THAT! I’m strange, not stupid. No. We just needed you out of the way for a while. Beating you and making you think we were trying to brainwash you was just fun! Right now we have plans for you and the Stratosphere’s – that’s the only reason you’ve not been turned to mush. ”

“Stratosphere’s hm?” he glances over to the solitary confinement. “You know, I’ve met two of them. One’s in there. The other gave me a present.”

With a loud thud his seastone cuffs fell to the ground. His wounds healed up instantly and his old eyes shone. Thank you strange Doctor person. “I've not been just doing nothing, I've been thinking on different ways to use my powers. One thing I realised is how islands are made.”

The floor rumbled as Sendo restored part of the island to how it was. Lava started spewing out from under her and it was only her lightning reflexes that saved her. Scarlett’s eyes widened. “Shigeki! Ella! Move! You’re a lucky one Sendo! But mark my words you’ll..”

“PAY!” Kagami screamed out wielding her massive dildo and covering her with the hot sticky liquid.

“Oh…oh my god what is this?!” Scarlett looked up at the giant phallic weapon, “Ah. This reminds me of Whiskey Peak. Very messy.” Teri stood in front of her with the gun aimed at her head.

“Do it! That’s a fucking order!” Kagami yelled.

“Oh you don’t want to do that. See I know where Marianne and Jace are, Sendo's darling little family. If I die then the ship they’re on goes kablamo! Even Sendo’s restoration powers can’t stop it! Not to mention your little robot friend 1-I is all tucked away safe and sound. ”

“What?!” Sendo, Kagami and Teri shouted in unison just as Shigeki and Ella arrived. Shigeki glowed a disgusting shade of green with ooze dripping out of his body and burning a hole in the concrete. Ella simply stood there with a shotgun. There was definitely something up with her, though exactly what was a mystery. It was enough to stop Sendo in his tracks as a gush of radioactive liquid poured towards the girls. Sendo made the floor shift and toppled them out of the way. He didn’t know much about radioactivity and was hesitant to use his powers against it. 

The lava started to fountain towards her but incredibly with an almighty scream she broke through the adhesive and bounded away, retreating from  the trio.

“Prankster, Professor Ruin. Stay here and cover for us. If you get out alive then you’re definitely moving up the ranks!” Scarlett chirped.

Sendo clenched his fists and tore after Scarlett but was immediately stopped in his tracks and flown backwards towards Kagami and Teri, as Ella’s shotgun unloaded into his chest. Sendo dropped to his knees, grimaced before grunting hard, restoring his body. That was no ordinary gun, it had more power to it than any he’d been shot with. He’d have been dead had his restoration abilities not been working overtime as the pellets entered him. “Ugh….8 years out of the game. My muscles have become useless, probably part of her plan too. I need time to recover my strength. You think you can handle things from here for a few minutes?”

“Dammit!” Kagami yelled as she thumped the ground, which had now turned back to it's jail cell decor. Teri looked at her hesitantly and apologetically. “Don’t worry about it, I’d have done the same. No way we can deny Sendo here the opportunity of saving his family. And I suppose we’ll have to save that stupid robot too.” She sighed mockingly, coming to terms that she had just got her ass handed to her.

“I’ll repay the debt someday. For now we need to start on the clean up here. I’ll catch up with you in a bit.” Sendo sat down in a meditative position and closed his eyes whilst the pair broke Bombera out of his cell. 

“Hey dude. Been keeping well?” Kagami hugs him tight, whilst Teri just nods at him. “You ready to knock some heads? I’m gonna have a look around here while I can. I’m sure the Warden had some pretty neat stuff! Teri! Find us a boat we can use! Bomby keep those other Pirates off our backs! I’m sure Marco is knee deep in shit right now too. Just go out there and have fun!”

“Got it.” Teri and Kagami sprint off in different directions, each assigned their own bit of trouble.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Nemesis Hare]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

Hamato gritted his teeth as Cyrus pulled Mournblade back onto point. Behind him the hallway had been reduced to little more than a shredded winter wonder land. Pulling  a shaky hand to his mask he wipes some of the condensation off,  "So, do you think that you're better than me?" he asks while he pulled his hand back to the handle of his sword. Cyrus just slightly grinds his teeth,  "Are we fighting or talking tin can?" is asked bitterly. Hamato sneered, then he pulled his Katana into a fighting position.  "Don't push my buttons boy; I'll gut you where you stand.",  "Talk is cheap, like that cape you're wearing. Less talk." is demanded as Cyrus vanished in a blur of black and tan. 

From Hamato's left the Hare reappears that bastard sword ready to end the fight. With a mighty swing he goes to end it as quickly as possible,  "Tempest Fang!" an icy slash cuts across Hamato's form, only for his visage to fade into the ither. The blinding cuts leaves a deep gash in the wall the ninja was just standing in front of,  "Bisecting Blade!" Hamato falls from the ceiling his Katana in a double handed grip. The Hare-man simply stands his ground as he focused himself. Like snakes his ears start to move, one wraps around the double handed grip that Hamato employed while the other snaked around one of his ankles. Snatching the man from the air, Cyrus cuts the attack short.

 "Do you always advertise your attacks so recklessly." is asks after he tosses the man into the far wall causing it to collapse. Bricks fall all around the ninja as Cyrus lined up the tip of his blade on him,  "Tempest Bullet" thrusting with his Rankyaku Cyrus fires off a violent wave that drills into the empty spot that Hamato was just occupying. Like a spiraling drill the Tempest Shot burrows into the wall and cuts into a Marine on the other side as he was just to cut a Prisoner down. "Thank ODA!" the man yells as he runs off.  "Who are you to judge me on advertising rabbit?" is asked as a slash came from Cyrus' left. The Hare pulls an arm up and using Life Return he stiffens the fur there into a consistency akin to steel. A clang can be heard as Cyrus pushed the man off. 

 "Because, I'm much better than you are." is replied a bit of Cross' deranged personality seeping into Cyrus' psyche. Taking a step back Hamato grabs onto his cape, with a solid tug he begins to pull it up and over the shoulder spikes.  "Don't think yourself so superior to me, that arrogance will kill you." is lectured, Cyrus only snickers at the comment. So this was what his lectures felt like.  "You're a little bit too proud in my humble opinion ninja ... what, you don't think I recognize that style? I fought in several of Little Wano's civil disputes." Cyrus states as he turned to fully face the Ninja as he finished pulling that cape off,  "Well, at least it makes more sense now." is hollered as he tossed the cloth at Cyrus.  That isn't going to work" is sighed as Cyrus turned Mournblade to the side, with a swing he bats the cape away clearing his vision.

Hamato was right in front of him;  "That's the point!" is yelled as he thrust a Dial in Cyrus' face. With a hiss the dial releases it contents; pepper spray that catches Cyrus in the eyes, nose and mouth. With a rattling clatter Mournblade rebounds off the ground with Cyrus clawing at his face. Reeling from the sudden pain that coursed through him, he leaves himself open. The Hare had enough cognitive awareness, however, to knock the sword from Hamato's hands. But the man still had his hand claw on his left arm. The blades break through Cyrus' defense and slam into his side. Blood seeps pass wounds as Cyrus feels his body lift up and off the ground. A palm thrust sends Cyrus spiraling through the air like a corkscrew. Using Soru the Ninja vanishes and follows the Hare-man. A stiff double axe handle slams Cyrus off the ground with enough force to shatter the ice coating that covered the ground. 

Hamato lands with a light tap beside Cyrus, reaching down he pulls the hare from the ground and slams his bladed fist into his stomach, spilling more of that rancid blood.  "Seems you aren't as invincible as you think yourself." the metal clad man states with a chuckle as he pulls Cyrus' head back. In the time it took Cyrus to recover he'd already changed out the pepper spray  for another of his insidious dials, this time, poison.  "I do believe its time for you to take that final step into the afterlife. Cyrus' eyes open just in time to see Hamato slide a gas mask where his pure metal mask once hung. He clutches his teeth and attempts to cover his mouth and nose. But its too late as the gas enveloped him. Coughing Cyrus is tossed to the side as Hamato cackled as he changed in his last dial, Cyrus was going to sleep like a baby until he died.

Cyrus, sweating bullets, wipes seeping blood from his mouth then charges. Hamato anticipating this thrust his palm forward, a Tempest Wave however destroys the contraption before it can be fired.  "Lightning AX!" Cyrus' leg drops wrapped in a Rankyaku. Sensing the danger Hamato pulls his Katana up, the blade shatters, but its destruction allows Hamato to Soru to a safe distance. Shaking his hand, he looks down at the wound there. If it wasn't for the Dial Cyrus would have cut his fingers off with that attack.  "..." the man grunts as he watched Cyrus right himself and when it seems that the Hare was going to continue his attack he doubles over into a fit of coughing.  "That's right, die"~

[Cyrus' Inner World]

Cyrus wakes in his subconscious, the bright blue room look faded as a darkness crept around. Paint peels and even the mirror was starting to dust away.  "What have you done?"[/color ]is asked as his reflection merely floated with a sick grin, * "Not me this time, I'm afraid."* is replied with a chuckle.  "What do you mean you're not doing it, who is?", * "Who is incorrect, what would be the better question Cyrus. A virus is slowly taking over, and you getting poisoned by that metal headed man. Well, its just hastening the process."* is again laughed. * "Better get ready to share this body of ours. Cause once I'm free, I'm free." is stated.  "If that mirror fails, its because the virus has killed me, so this body will be of little use to you." Cyrus states.

 "Do you think that I'd let this body die, that easily? No, I have far better control over it than you ever dreamed. I'll be the King and you. Well you'll be the horse." ~~    

[Prison]

 "That is no normal poison rabbit; its derived from Morticia's venom. Who she is, of course is of little concern. All you need to know is that the poison is very potent and I did add some of my own special toxins in as well." he laughs with a cackle. Cyrus can only stumble around as the venom takes it toll.  "Y-you hav-n't won ... yet" Cyrus grunts as he fought the venom and his own deteriorating mental stability. Hamato watched with some amusement as Cyrus stumbled toward his sword. When the Hare reaches it, Hamato decides to end the fight before Cyrus can re-engage him.  "Just go ahead and DIE!" is roared as he vanished into a Soru. 

Cyrus howls, Hamato's shoulder spikes tear into his stomach. The power of the tackle send the two toward the near wall where the both plow through it and into the next room. Both lay motionless for a moment, but soon Hamato stirs. Standing he grunts as he pulled his spikes from Cyrus' body. Cackling he pulls the gas mask from his face and slides the metal one back, its sheen reflects Cyrus' prone form.  "You put up a good fight, but in the end. A nameless Pirate is but a nameless corpse." is stated as he patted his hands off. Stepping back into the main hallway he looks to where Rebecca had ran off too,  "Time to make good on that threat; after that fight I deserve to get laid." he says with a vile grin. The thought was just too tempting as drool gathered at the corners of his mouth, she did look hot. 

Hamato starts to move, but the sound of falling rubble catches his attention ~~~





*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2013)

*[Continued]*

[Nemesis Hare II]​
[With Rebecca and Zidane]    

"Wait, guys, shut up! Something is coming!" Manni interrupts with a shout cutting all the rabble. All eyes turn to the girl as her gaze falls toward the far wall and the door that was inlaid there. The door shudders once, twice and finally a third time before it shatters. Splintered wood and twisted metal explode inward peppering inmates and guards. As they duck and run Hamato's limp body slams off the ground and rolls to a stop several yards from where Rebecca was standing. Her face twisted in confusion, was this the man that Cyrus warned her about and where was Cyrus? The latter question is quickly answered as Cyrus stepped into view. A hand was pulled to his head and Mournblade dragged the ground as he stepped in. A look of relief crossed Rebecca's face, though she was lightly confused to why he sent her off if he could beat the man. She starts to make her way to her fiance, but Zidane is quick to put a hand on her shoulder. Something was off. 


Collapsing to his knees Cyrus violently coughs before he vomits up a stomach full of blood. Wheezing and coughing his heart struggles to keep his body alive. Tears rolling Rebecca tries her best to get to his side, but Zy's instincts told him to keep her in place. He was right too. Soon after Cyrus falls prone as his heart stops completely. 

-LUB-DUB, LUB-DUB, LUB-DUB-

Cyrus' eyes fires open and he pushes himself to his hands and knees. His bloodstained fur rustled as he started to crawl. Deep in his blood the virus split and mutates using Cyrus' own immune system to help aid it. With an unearthly howl he stands as every muscle in his body ripples with new found power and energies.  The leather armor he wore bulged as his body started to twist and contort... 

Being drenched in a hogwash of different DNA strands this new retrovirus runs rampant twisting itself into a new breed of Zombie. Thick muscles ripple into place his mother's DNA coming forth. The violent power her family is known for makes Cyrus' body large and bulky to the point he almost cannot move. But this is far from over with the Virus as key components in Zy's blood activates, Jake's slimming muscle control kicks in pulling all that vast muscle and strength that Nicole gives and trims it to a compact lean body. Cyrus shrinks from that near ten foot stature of the first mutation to just under six foot tall. Slim again Cyrus can now double over from the pain as a ripple in the DNA surfaces again the Virus goes Bart as more of Zy's DNA brings forth traits of Zy's grandfather. His fur almost laminates as the lustrous sheen of scales are reflected. Cyrus' hands morph to almost reptilian claws as his fur falls from them and his wrist, scales effectively shaving those areas. Large talons sprout from his feet as he starts to move around.

Cyrus writhes in pan as his body contort even more, the flesh around his mouth splits revealing thick, tough muscle as his skull lightly morphed to mimic a more feline look. Those large buck teeth in the front split and slide around his mouth, they then enlarge and grow to points as they slide down from his lips. Jackie's DNA granted to him from Zy was taking full effect as his body now showed traits of her Sabertooth Cat form. Falling from fatigue Cyrus' body prepares to mutate again as the bones beneath his flesh started to ripple, his father's tainted blood kicks in as large ebony black bone spines start to push up from his back and shoulders as smaller spines sprouted from other surfaces like his chest, arms and legs. Those dark black eyes shift to a predatory yellow as they lift to meet the gaze from the rest of the room. As he stands a final DNA twist happens. Zy's own DNA splits and those yellow eyes start to glow and those fangs flash with a red hot sheen as heat seems to radiate out from them as they glow a sizzling red. 

With a growl Cyrus pulls his head to the ceiling allowing his long ratty ears to flow behind his head. A wall shaking howl follows that announced the arrival of Nemesis Hare.


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> Kagami didn?t know why Pandora?s box was there, who the person that gave it to them was or why the guard was even helping them. Right now, she didn?t really care. Teri noticed the look in her eye. It was common to see Heather angry ? she was mad all the time, but Dante was another story. He?d only got angry once and it was a look that she wouldn?t forget. Jaw and hands clenched and wolf like eyes. She flew out of the prison doors and headed straight for the maniacal giggle that was coming from one of the cells.
> 
> ...



*Blisterpus Prison*

"Thanks boss and sure. Those marines wont move an inch. No. They wont be moving when I'm done with them."

Bombera walks towards the group of marines and his body starts to glow red. "By the time I'm done with you lot, they wont be enough people to bury the dead. Or in your case....." and Bombera punch a wall and the section explodes leaving a gaping hole. "There wont be a body to bury."

Professor Ruin snickers and signal his men to attack Bombera. As the marines moves forward Bombera  jumps forward by exploding the floor on his feet and he crash into the marine squad and slam the floor, creating a huge explosion that destroys the floor and sends everything flying in every direction. Bombera looks upward at Professor Ruin and jumps back to the upper floor. "You're their boss?"

"Yes."

"Then you know what I'm going to with you."

"You threaten me? Know your place pirate!!!!! I'm Professor Ruin, the most advance marine there is and you are nothing more then a brute."

Bombera launch himself towards the professor and when he's within range suddenly something knock him back. "Such primitive technique are no use against the might of science!!!"

Bombera slowly gets back to his feet. "The only science I know is this. When face meet fist. Fist win."


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 15, 2013)

When the smoke cleared Corset saw that Trade blocked his explosive attack with his swords. "Gwahahahaha no one would ever stand in front of my double barrel cannonballer gun, I Corset applaud you cour-"

"OI ! What's wrong with you ! If I hadn't blocked that attack your men would have died." 

"So ?"

Trade was filled with anger as he looked on at Corset who was on a hill reloading for his next attack. His terrifying mask along with his leather jacket and pants made him a strange character indeed. It didn't matter to Trade, all he saw was a lunatic who could care less about his crew and Trade hated that type of pirate the most. He sped off running at Corset as Corset himself shot at Trade. Trade dodged the mini cannon ball fire effortlessly and in a few minutes had cleared the football field of distance between the two. Corset reloaded quickly and aimed at Trade who was a couple feet in front of him and fired but Trade jumped in the air to avoid it and was ready to bring both his blades down on Corset.

Corset fired two rounds into the air but Trade twisted his body to avoid them both and slashed corset coming down. "Argh !" He grunted as blood sprayed out Trade followed up by slashing his abdomen horizontally and kicked him in the face staggering him.  Before he could counter attack Trade, cut his face horizontally and sending him on the ground writhing in pain. He then pinned him down by the jacket using his swords and started wailing on his face with his fists. 

"YOU SELFISH PUNK YOUR NOT FIT TO BE A CAPTAIN."

Even Trade who didn't normally use his fists in battle would case damage if he sent out enough punches. Trade felt the bones in his face start to break from the constant beating each hit was powered by Trades hatred. Corset however looked more damaged then he really was due to the constant self inflicted pain he subjected himself to Trades attack did minimal damage at best Corset decided to begin his counter attack. He raised his fist and punched Trade while driving his thumb into his eye. "Aye!" He the grabbed the back of Trades shirt and threw he behind him. All while being pinned down. 

Pulled Trades swords out from his jacket and threw them at Trades feet. 

"Your fast boy, but let me tell you won't be able to catch me anymore. CORSETS SPEED IS UNPARALLELED IN THE SOUTH SEA !" He took his jacket off and threw it causing a large crash in the ground. (He must have weights in that Jacket !) Said Trade who could only see out one eye, the other was blinded by Corsets dirty punch. Corset dashed at Trade and in the same movement attack him with a knee to his face sending him crashing into a small hill sized mountain. 

"Don't worry Lil' Red this will be fun ! <3"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 16, 2013)

The Rodgers Pirates- 

Joseph had been sailing the ship for a few hours now, sitting back and relaxing in a chair as he did so. No one said you couldn't be comfortable AND sail the seas, well some people do but those people and stupid and wrong. "Alright! We should be nearing our destination, or not, maybe." Joseph looks at the map, "Let's see... we passed by the giant dragon snake thing, then we saw the giant compass, which means we should be five blocks south of the island." 

Soon they could see it, A massive field of light before them, shining brightly and brilliantly as a hundred parties ran on before them, the music could be heard from miles out, the party raging endlessly. "Okay, this is going to be amazing." Joseph whistled back to signal his crew. "You two get ready! We're going to be coming in hot!" Joseph let out a laugh and made sure to sail to the dock, he wanted to get this party started right!

---------------

Marco Melon- 

Marco had been fending off a few marines, he found it much easier to do now that he had the proper training. "I am sorry my friends." He spoke to them with sincerity in his voice. "But this was needed!" Marco slashes at one of the marines, injecting sleeping medicine into him at a very high dose. "You betrayed us! You lied to us! You were pirate scum the entire time!" Marco clashed blades with one of the marines. 

"It wasn't as if i wanted this! I didn't want to make friends! I merely wanted to save my crew!" The two bounce away from one another. "Then you will join your crew once this uproar as been crushed!" The marine charges for Marco. "You don't get it! We're leaving!" Marco is about to medicate the marine when the marine slips and falls backwards. 

"What?" Marco looks around, trying to figure out exactly what just happened.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2013)

Trade leaped from under the rubble to attack Corset with his blades to no avail Corset effortlessly dodged his attacks and threw him into another hill. (He's speed trumps mine. I'll have to keep distance between us. I'll shoot him full of holes !) Trade took aim with his revolver and began firing at the leather bound pirate but Corset aim dodged all of his bullets and kicked to the other side of the small hill. Trade was badly damaged but he wouldn't given up.

He held his swords in hand and stood proudly. "I-I won't lose to a punk like you." Corset dashed to Trades blind side and delivered a devastating roundhouse kick to his arm shattering it. "AHHHHHH!" "I must have broken it with that huh ? Listen Corset is amazingly merciful. I will spare your life his you lick my cuts clean."

Trade just stared up at him while trying to keep his conscientiousness intact. (Listen Devil Fruit this time I'm taking charge ! No more blacking out I've been fighting my blood lust for a while now but I don't think I'll be content until I bite his head off !) 

Trades Body started morphing into the shape of a deadly velociraptor, adorned with beautiful red scales with black stripes which all most made you ignore his horrifying killing intent. "Ohh a devil fruit user ? Interesting" 

URRRRRRRRY

Trade dashed off with his new dinosaur muscles and was almost unable to be seen and smacked Corset with his tail while he was flying in the air Trade bite down on his ankle and started slamming his body around then he flung him to the side and let out a bloodcurdling  roar. 

Corset desperately picked up Trade's gun and aimed it at him. His ankle was now broken hindering his movement and all he could do was hopelessly aim at Trade. "You're a little monster ain't ya ! BUT CORSET WILL RULE THE SOUTH SEA ! I'LL TAKE YOU OUT HERE AND NOW !" Trade dodged Corsets bad aim and bit his wrist and yanked it tearing his hand off. "YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH DAMMIT ! " 

Trade started slamming his feet into Corset's body rapidly putting embedding him in the ground. Trade transformed back  into human form and sadly looked down at his death imminent assailant. "Good riddens." Trade could see Mike with supplies walking towards him. "You ready to set sail cap ?" 

"Yeah let's just get outta here Mike, this islands.....let a bad taste in my mouth."  

"Before we get to this _"Giant Cannibal Island"_ I hear there's some rich land called Ishenhold I think we should stop by. "Yeah whatever let's just get out of here."

-----------------------------------

A COUPLE WEEKS LATER

The scene is a man looking out a bright window in a dark room drinking jet black tea reading a book. Suddenly his double doors are opened with a spy's message.

"Sir we just have had some suspicious looking fellows arrive in the port. What would you have us do ?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 17, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​
*An Unlikely Frienemy*​​












Zy was an expert at avoiding ass kickings, but since he ended up developing a crew again and again he found himself in the undesirable position of brawler. It wasn't that the prettyboy couldn't fight, he _was_ a Roberts after all, it was more that he preferred the pillaging and looting aspect of piracy. His treasure hunting days seemed so far away lately. Now here he was, further from his preferred style of pirating than ever. Zy positioned himself in front of a panicking Rebecca and a screaming and tugging Manni. It felt strange to be facing down the hideous transformation of his most meaningful friendship. It would be pitiable if Cyrus didn't currently look like a nightmarish manifestation pulled straight out of Stephen King's novel. Oh well. Life was a bitch like that sometimes.

As hell itself seemed to either stare at or through the onlooking prisoners it was obvious that they were as good as dead if any of them made any sudden movements. Taking the initiative, Zy gestured for the Wrecking Crew members present to flee while stepping forward to shout, "NO ONE MOVE!" In a softer voice he said,
 Cyrus, if you're still in there you've gotta resist this mate."

"..." Rebecca couldn't find the words to say to the horrific monstrosity her fiance had become. She roughly released a hand at last and whispered, "Manni, Zy, go. All of you."

A few terrified prisoners broke into a dash, and Zy grabbed one of them, hurling him aside. "I said don't move!" It was too late, Cyrus was on the move.

"BIMU WALL DELUXE!" Several vividly designed walls of blue energy, some solid others elastic, formed in front of Zy. The pirate shook his sweaty hands, nervousness in the form of a racing heart letting him know how unlikely it was that everyone would survive this. Zy's next step was beginning to form Bimu Bimu Shogun, his second most heavily armored Bimu Mode.

"I'm not going anywhere!" Rebecca shouted as she stepped by Zy's side while ignoring the fleeing prisoners. The ones stuck on the other side of Zy's walls appeared to have captured the attention of the monstrous Nemesis Hare. A few of the flailing, shrieking, sprinting men fell and cowered in terror as Cyrus happened upon them.

"Shit!" Zy snapped. Cyrus was about to break his no kill rule in epic fashion. "CYRUS!" "TIBER!" "CY STOP!" "DON'T DO IT!"

Their cries would either halt the demonic hare's feeding frenzy, or he was about to help produce a prison zombie army.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2013)

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Nemesis Hare III]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

Cyrus' head lowered after the heart wrenching roar and he lightly shuffled in place. The members of the Wrecking Crew that were present Zidane, Rebecca, Manni and Bazoo could only look on in horror as a friend had deteriorated to such a repulsive state. The mutated Hare started to lull side to side as his body slowly came back on line, systems that had shut down in his brief trip to the afterlife rebooted hearing, vision, scent, touch, and taste. It all slowly came back. The room had fallen silent in the wake of the painful transformation and Mortimer's grand scheme came back to the land of the living as one that was neither alive or dead. As the realization that there were others in the room with him Cyrus lowly growled as he pulled his gaze from the pooled blood at his feet, his blood. 

That twisted head lightly tilts as Zidane pulled at his attention.

 "Cyrus, if you're still in there you've gotta resist this mate."

His voice was calm and collected, it exuded an almost calming quality that seemed to at first reach to Cyrus as the beast slid a clawed foot back. A mouth of razor sharp teeth closed, the exposed flesh of his mouth sizzling as the hot fangs slid on pass. A predatory gaze that Zy hadn't witnessed since he left the nest was now resting upon him, but with little intent to actually spring. Seemed that this monster still had some of Cyrus' reasoning, but what little was there proved to be on a hair trigger as some of the more panicked inmates made a mad dash to get the hell out of dodge. Something that Zy was hoping to avoid as you never give a predator reason to strike. He had learned that much from his mother.

Zy was quick to act as several walls of light fired around him, the Wrecking Crew, and those who were lucky to be behind him. Those left on the other side was now at the mercy of an agitated monster hare. Zy gritted his teeth as a stark realization started to set in, death was hanging in the air and Cyrus was the one hiding in those wings. Even more troublesome is the fact that Cyrus seemed so much faster then when they had last saw one another and one of the first inmates to start to run was now on his back with deadly teeth and claws bearing down on him. 

"CYRUS!" "TIBER!" "CY STOP!" "DON'T DO IT!"​
Deadly claws stop just millimeters from the inmate's throat, those large tattered ears are the first to rise followed shortly by that large skull that twist to the side as that growling maw opens snapping in animalistic rage. Glowing, yellow, eyes wash over Zy and the Wrecking Crew. When they fall on Rebecca, Cyrus' mouth slowly closes, as if he recognizes her and that clawed hand starts to retract. Love seemed to conquer all, and a collective sigh is released. When it looked as if disaster had been adverted, a Marine stands to his feet close to the wall that Cyrus and Hamato had almost busted through. A mixture of disbelief and horror was plastered on his face as he looked at the monster that stood before a group of inmates and Marines. Pulling up his rifle he takes quick aim and readies himself to open fire. Zy sees it, but was far too late in the realization to do anything.

The fired round slams into Cyrus' back, the large caliber bullet rips through flesh, muscle, and bone tearing from his back and exiting though his chest. A grizzly spray of blood, bone and flesh slams into the barrier that Zy had erected. Rebecca's heart skips a beat as she can see the Marine responsible for shooting Cyrus, through the hole the bullet had created. As the deformed round clanged off the stone floor she screams and breaks Manni and Bazoo's hold on her and she storms toward Zy and the barrier. Mournblade stabs into the ground with a resounding clang and the realization that Cyrus was still very much there causes her to stop as a thick black vapor started to pour from the wounds on his chest and back. Backing away, Rebecca can only bring a hand to her mouth as she watched the wound just below Cyrus' heart close. 










​
A guttural growl reverberates from Cyrus as he turns to face the Marine. The spines that covered his body started to ooze a black goo while he moves and as it made contact with the air is seemed to sizzle as it fell from him. The Inmate he had pinned down howls in pain as some spatters across his face as he tried to get away. Falling he writhes in pain as Cyrus lifted Mournblade over high over himself. He harshly spins the weapon over his head three times as a dark cloud seemed to gather and then with a powerful swing he unleashes an Ice Tornado that races toward the guard. Zy sighs, did _he_ just make an ice storm?? For the moment, however, Zy tosses that concern to the side. Raising a hand, he fires off a Bimu-Bimu Ha! The incandescent beam of light strikes the guard in the face which causes him to spiral out of the way. The brewing storm of Ice and Razor sharp winds just misses the man and slams into the wall.

Ice climbs and spreads across the surface of the wall as stone sheers from the impact. But Zy had saved the guard's life and kept Cyrus' integrity in check. At least for the moment. Those long ears fall to the side as Cyrus looks back over his shoulder toward Zidane. His lip curled revealing rows of sharp teeth and his free hand traces to his opposite shoulder. A spine is ripped free, splattering dark blood across the prison floor. Turning Cyrus hurls the spine with terrific force. A portion of the barriers that Zy had in place buckle to the point they almost shatter. The goo covered spine rockets past Zidane, just missing him and as the barriers heal the improvised weapon rips through one inmate's shoulder before impaling a Marine to the wall by his right arm. At a loss for words over the fact that Cyrus just tried to kill him, Zy watches as the inmate that Cyrus tried to kill first stopped moving, only to moments later leap back to his feet. Sunken eyes look at Zidane with killer intent as a hunger can be felt emanating from him. 

The inmate shudders as his mouth opens, a scream is cut off as something seemed to crawl in his throat. Mandibles extend from his mouth as his flesh stretches to the ripping point.

​
A ghastly roar reverberates in the inmate's throat as he slams off the barrier, it shudders but doesn't buckle. After two or three attempts to get in with Zy and the others the newly christened Zombie gives up and turns his attention to the inmates and guards that was caught with him, on Cyrus' side. A screech precedes a mad dash for the closest man. 

 "umm Z-z-z-z-z-ZY!" Manni stutters as she tugged on his arm. Zy was too busy watching the carnage to be hassled,  "Zy, I think you need to see this",  "Don't let those spines injure you!" is shouted as she slammed her fist off the injured inmate's head, the Marine pinned to the wall too rips free as the infection starts to spread on their side of the walls.  "Don't let 'em bite you either!" is added as Bazoo is chased by the turned Marine.  "We have a problem Zy!" Manni cries as Rebecca bounds off toward Hamato. Planting a knee in his chest, after turning him over, her right fist shatters the ground by his head, jarring him awake.  "Wh-what!" is yelled as his helmet is ripped form his head. 

 "What the fuck did you do to him?" is demanded as she violently shook him,  "Hold on lady, what are you talking about, do what to who!" he shouts as he tries to stop her violent shaking of his person. With a yank she pulls Hamato to his feet, twisting him around (pulling an arm behind his back) she turns him to the chaos that was breaking out in the prison. Inmates attack guards and other inmates alike. But the most prominent monster was Cyrus, who stood in the midst of several men that it looked like he killed. As they start to stir again Hamato screams like a girl,  "N-nothing, poison doesn't do that!",  "Poison!" is screamed. Did this idiot know who Cyrus was?  "YOU have to help fix this." is demanded as she tossed him a step or two from her. 

As Hamato considered the demand, the panicking uninfected populace of the Prison start to arm themselves with makeshift weapons. They turn their attention to Cyrus as he backhands a gutsy guard. Hamato wipes the blood from his mouth,  "If we are to do anything, we have to get that sword from him." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[Bliss Island; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Aboard the Nonki]


 "Huh, did you just say it was hot?" Hunter asks, his back was to the island. He was facing the sea with a rather funny looking rod and reel in his hands. Walking by Jordyn gives a slightly annoyed look at her would be husband,  "Do you have those stupid ear buds in again?" is asked.  "What? I can't hear you, I have my headph.."


*-KRANG!!*​
Hunter drops the fishing pole so he can wrap his hands around his head,  "I didn't order the earthquake!!",  "Y qoukauaesgr, inhetem a" Frenzy asks tapping his fingers together as he kept two weary eyes on Jordyn who only seemed to have contempt toward him. It was probably because he grabbed her boobs, again...  "Sea-quake, yes... that would probably be the correct terminology..." a nervous grin crossed his lips as he caught Jordyn's murderous glare. Pulling his hands to his ears he pulled the ear buds free;  "He said we're about go in hot; to that island." she states dropping the large, burnt, boards to the deck. Hunter looked to the horizon and saw the highly illuminated island,  "Wow, that is pretty flashy... Hey do you thin.... never mind" is squeaked as she glared back.

Picking up the rod and reel as Jordyn stretched her back out Hunter turns back to the seas,  "I gotta test this before we make port, Rocket Lure Mk I test one!" he shouts pulling the reel over his shoulder. Then with a flick of his arm and a press of a button he sets his experiment into motion. The two small rockets, high grade fireworks, ignite and the hook, lure and line flies at break neck speeds toward the opposite horizon, with a twang the line snaps and the lure and hook vanish with a small twinkle.  "Frenzy, take note. The Mark One Rocket Lure is still in Beta...." Frenzy sighs as he made he mental note. r ien nliv Bteoa t yynuA lon sisa..." is clattered.  "What was that?" Frenzy just shakes his head,  "Remind me to get some sheet metal for your work shop. If you're going to tinker with our lives at sea, I'm making your 'lab' Hunter proof." Jordyn states as she checked the Beli she had left. She'd have to get with mom to alter where to send her monthly allotment.... ~


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2013)

Pagora Island- Jolly Rodgers

Joseph docks the ship and leaps off, "Alright crew, here are the rules for new islands." Joseph clears his throat. "Rule Number One, Be sure to cause only minor amounts of trouble, No major thefts or robberies. Rule Number Two, We are here to have fun, so have fun. Rule Number Three, Marines are not to be trusted or allied with. Rule Number Four, any crew that messes with one of us, messes with all of us. If there is trouble, don't take em on yourself come and find the rest of the crew to whip their ass into shape as a team. and the final rule! Always be happy!" Joseph put his hat on and started towards town. 

"Oh man i am going to party so hard, drink till i puke and then party and drink some more!" He chuckled a bit, "Maybe find me a nice girl or two... Who knows anything is possible here right!" It was less of a question and more of a demand of his crew to...


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 19, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones]

Let it burn: Prelude​
"Blegh." Kai had enough sense to put some distance between him and his opponent, running through several rooms and only stopping when he passed a half empty bottle of vodka. He took a swig, and used it to rinse his mouth before spitting it out. He had just emptied his stomach to help speed up the process of sobering up, he wasn't going to take in anymore alcohol. "Hmmm I'm starting to feel more clearheaded but not sure how much this much is going to help." He mumbled to himself, the fight had been overwhelming in his current condition and now that he was starting to think more clearly. This situation was bad, for him and for his crew and concubines, he really didn't have time to run around liek this but...... That crazy closeted okama was also crazy strong, this wasn't one to mess around with, despite the pissing and puking he did on this before mentioned one. 

"I'm so fucking tired as well, my body feels so heavy......Hmmmm." Now that he thought about it, this wasn't the drinking........ He raised his hands up in front of his face, the substantial difference in weight in them reminding him off the increased weight he was carrying by default now that he had taken on the Ebonsteel bones in his hands and feet. "I should......"

He never got to finish verbalizing his thought as a roar tipped him off that an attack was coming, but while he spun towards the source and raised his hand to block an incoming attack, said attack was a blackened fist attached to a discheveled and clearly pissed off (and pissed on) Blake who slammed straight through Kai's guard. 

*CRACK!*

He sent the aspiring Pirate King though some more walls,  and it seemed he had been smashed through the last wall and floor for the time being as he actually outside and down in the street. 

"How did ya like that you Blue punk ass friend!" Kane snarled as he poked his head from the hole in the wall before leaping down. 

Kai had just gotten enough time to blink the twirling Sam ballerina figures out of his eyes and discover that, as he raised his hands to take on a defensive stance, that his right hand was fractured. That blow had been on another level, the bone had been pure Ebonsteel and it cracked like an egg. 

"Your first taste of Color of Armament?" Kane rage had lessened somewhat, he took pride in his skills and could be something of a gloater when it came to demonstrating them to the rookies that would pass through this region as they entered the Grand Line. 

"Haki?" He hadn't seen it in real life, but this was something that had been covered back on Agoge. The power was even more fearsome in real life than they made it out to be.......


----------



## kluang (Jul 19, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*

"WATATATATATTATATA!!!"

The second level rumble and shakes as Bombera delivers his exploding punches to Professor Ruin and each time the shield knock him back.

"Brute, isn't this the time you yield to the superior one?" cackles Professor Ruin and Bombera aim his fist at the professor's face but is knock back.

"HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"

Bombera's body is starts to glows red again and pulsing this time. "Ohh. Interesting. What are you going to do this time? More punching?"

"Yes." and Bombera launch his right arm at Professor Ruin and this time the explosion fist shatters the shield and it hit Professor Ruin right in the face, sending him flying and crashing into several prison cells and buried half way into the the prison wall in the far corner of the prison.

"How....."

Bombera walks slowly to the Professor, with the sound firecrackers from his fist echoes through out the floor.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2013)

*Aboard The NB015 with Fujiko
*
Fujiko rolled off her bunk and wiped the sleep from her eyes, she looked around the room suddenly remembering that she was in a different room than the one she'd slept in for the past 4 years of her life. She was no longer a seaman, she was an officer now. She smiled as she looked over at the one other bunk in her room. Officers usually shared a room with one other officer of a similar rank but a few strings were pulled and she didn't have to share with anyone, it was a big change from the rooms full with bunks that she was accustomed to, this new privacy was wonderful. She thought for a moment about decorating the room a bit, adding her own personal touch to the place but she shook the thoughts away her black plait swaying back and forth, she grabbed her bath bag, and her training things she draped a towel over her shoulder and stuck her feet into her bath slippers. She glanced at the clock on the wall next to the door as she walked through it. 

"I've got loads of time." she said to herself

She stopped in the door way and looked at the single shiny black sheath that held her both swords and nodded at them as she pulled the door in behind her. She walked down a short corridor into the shared bathrooms of the officers and was relieved to find no one in there, she didn't mind if there was anyone else but it was nice to have a shower in peace when you were on a ship with over a hundred people. 

"A quick shower then a some training." she thought 

She didn't have to wake up at this hour anymore as she was no longer required to do the sanitation of the vessel with the other recruits and seamen but it wasn't an easy thing to just change your habits the first day  you were able. She was never one for long showers, she was dressed in her black marine tank top and tights in record time, as she made her way to the work out area of the vessel which was a few floor down, she saw several marines in the process of sweeping mopping and wiping down the walls of the vessel a part of daily sanitation. 

"That was me a few days ago" she thought with a smirk. 

A pair stopped and saluted her as she passed, 

"Carry on with the good work" she said as she returned the salute. 

She rounded a corner and pushed through a door into a wide open space with various exercise equipment hugging the walls of the large room. There wasn't anyone else in there at that hour and she was fine with that. She walked over to a rack with some weights that had handles on the bottom of them so they could be held like swords. She picked up a pair and began to swing them around in different combinations. Double horizontal slash, slash up with the left and down with the right overhead slashes to the ground and many others it didn't take her long to build up a good sweat, she loved the burn of her muscles as she continued to do the different forms. 

"Alright enough of this" she said as she looked over at the large clock on the wall over the door. 

Sweat dripping from her face she plopped down near the weight rack after she replaced the weights and assumed a cross-legged sitting position and closed her eyes. 

"_Training the mind is just as important as training the body_" she heard her teacher say in her head as if he was right next to her. 

She felt her body and imagined she was in total control of it she suddenly shrunk down to less than half her normal size her features regressing. She made herself normal sized again and repeated the process a few more times. The last time she did it she made herself remain in the smaller form. In her small form she used less energy to do everything so the energy she didn't use she was able to store it in her body. It was something her teacher had just taught her recently. When she was younger her grand dad had taught her the exercises for life return and she did them everyday without even knowing what they were. It was only a few months ago her teacher had taught her how to apply the training she had been doing all her life. He told her the mark of true mastery was finding a way to take it and make it your own. She thought for days and days about how she would use it and came up with the technique she called life charge. Every 12 hours she remained in her small form she could power up herself in her normal form for about 30 seconds. She was far from mastering the application of it but the journey to strength was a long one. 

"I'll never get accustomed to seeing you like that" she heard a deep voice say

She turned to see a particularly large man standing next to the door. He stood about 10ft tall his well toned chest and stomach peeking out of his opened shirt. His face was covered with scars from his many fights since joining the marines. He pulled down his hat lower over his face and walked toward Fujiko. 

"You'll have to get accustomed to it because right now if I stay in my small form for the entire day I only get 1 minute of life charge" she said with a smirk, 

"You'll need to learn to fight like that if you intend to use it properly" he responded. 

"Is that an order Master Chief?" she said sticking her tongue out.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2013)

*Aboard the NB015 with Domoni
*
Domoni walked along the deck with the seamen and recruits making sure that all was in order with his charges. He loved being out in the open air this time of day, that pre-dawn time the place was just becoming lit before the sun made it's appearance on the horizon. The wind whipped his clothes about as the vessel cut through the waves smoothly, the water was pretty calm today which he liked. He had never gotten sea sick in his life but he liked when the boat wasn't being tossed around by the wind and waves. He adjusted his cap and made his way to the front of the vessel where a few marines were gathered leaning on the rail looking out to sea. 

"Everything alright up here?" Domoni asked

The bunch all turned around quickly and saluted

"_Yes sir! We can already spot the island, we should be at the port in another few hours if the wind keeps up._" one said looking up at the sails

Domoni looked up at the sails that were full with wind making the masts creak as the boat rocked and swayed through the water. 

"Carry on then" he said as he turned around

He walked away back down the deck to take up his normal spot a little higher up on the deck, where he could see all of the marines he was in charge of he heard the door behind him open and looked at the watch on his hand and it was already 30mins past the hour. His relief was late as usual but he wasn't in the least surprised. He turned to see the officer that worked this post opposite him, a slight, skinny man who always looked in disarray, his long brown hair looked like it hadn't been combed or brushed in months and his clothes looked slept in, his boots were so dirty Domoni wasn't sure if they were black or brown. It bothered Domoni a bit that this man was in charge of marines but the man was a higher rank than him so he couldn't discipline him or even mention it to higher ups. 

"All is well up here sir" he said with a salute

The man returned a half-hearted salute and nodded.

"Vambon Island has been spotted off the port bow, we should be at the northern side of the island in about 4 hours" Domoni said the man nodded again and yawned

"Relieving officer in charge" he said 

He waited for the reply signalling that the command had been changed over but none came, the untidy marine simply nodded and plopped down onto the deck and leaned on a wall and closed his eyes. Domoni just shook his head and walked through the door that lead to the accommodation of the vessel. He purposefully made his way though the corridors always heading down. He noticed marines doing their duties, several of them saluted him as he passed and he returned their salute in kind. He pushed his way through a pair of large doors into a wide open room. The training room on the ship was pretty open there was only one other person in the huge room. She sat in a cross legged position near where the sword weights were. She was a pretty woman her body was in great shape but he'd never looked at her in that fashion. They had grew up together he'd been around her for such a long time he very rarely noticed her femininity anymore, she was his best friend and partner. He leaned on the wall and looked at her as she meditated, all of a sudden her body began to shrink, she became small her clothes hanging off her and grew large again. That was one of the strangest things he'd seen barring devil fruit users. She remained in her smaller form her eyes still closed.

"I'll never get accustomed to seeing you like that" he said

Her eyes popped open as she heard his voice, Domoni pulled down his hat lower over his face and walked toward Fujiko.

"You'll have to get accustomed to it because right now if I stay in my small form for the entire day I only get 1 minute of life charge" she said with a smirk as she got to her feet

"You'll need to learn to fight like that if you intend to use it properly" he responded looking down on her. 

"Is that an order Master Chief?" she said sticking her tongue out. 

"Are you going to act the way you look from now on?" He asked raising his eye brow

Fujiko jumped into the air and landed on his shoulder before he could react she punched him on the top of his head and grabbed his hat. He grabbed at her but she jumped onto his other shoulder and replaced the hat on his head and pulled it up over his eyes. He grabbed at her again and caught her this time. 

"Let me go!" she screamed her voice full of laughter 

*Cough Cough *

Domoni held Fujiko by the back of her top and turned to see Captain Garnet standing in the door way. He wore his usual nay blue suit with a white tie tucked into his west coat. His marine jacket draped over his shoulders. He was a tall well built man, not as tall as Domoni was but he had a presence about him. He made you want to listen to what he said, he had the most ridiculous smile on his face his pearly white teeth splitting his fair face. His hair was cut low as always with a few grey hairs here and there, he had a long hooked nose resembling some bird of prey. He blue eyes could go from jovial to fierce and piercing within a second, everywhere he went he was loved and respected by one and all. 

"I'm glad to two of you are in the same place. The officers are having a briefing in the bridge in an hour. I want to see the both of you there."

He smiled at them and turned and walked toward the door as Domoni put Fujiko down

"And no more fighting please kids." he said with a laugh his voice trailing off

"What do you think it's about about Fuji?" Domoni asked Fujiko

She shrugged then hopped up on his shoulder again, she took a seat and put her hand on his head to steady herself. This time Domoni didn't reach up to swat her, he walked toward the door and pushed through headed toward the officer's cabins.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 21, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison/First Floor*

Sasha made her way down the hallway leading to the main entrance of the prison. Bannon's G-2 ship would be arriving at the docks, just outside the building. She'd have to warn Zy and the others of the ship's arrival as well. If she could access the main communications intercom for the prison, she could kill two birds with one stone. 

As Sasha made her way down the hallway, she started to notice several guards sprawled up against the walls as she passed them by, their bodies appeared to have been pierced by some rather thin blades. This wasn't Sasha's doing. Even stranger, as opposed to blood, a purplish liquid dripped down from their wounds.

Sasha finally caught the light of the main entrance hall to the prison at the end of the hallway. She remembered being led through large double doors when she came in. The main hall was also more brightly lit than the rest of the prison. Stepping into the large chamber, she immediately caught sight of something that made her cringe. 

In the center of the room, an incredibly tall woman held one of the guards by the neck. He was covered in blood and the purple ooze Sasha saw earlier. He coughed up a few words, but it was too muffled for Sasha to hear them. The woman than tossed him against the wall, numerous bones breaking as the guard fell to the floor. The woman turned to spot Sasha at the hall's entrance. "Oh, hello there. You must be Zy's little swordswoman." She said with a alluring smile. "Who...who are you? How do you know who I am?" Sasha had her swords ready should the woman attack, which seemed very likely. 

The woman chuckled to herself. "Oh, silly me. My name is Morticia. I'm a member of a little group called the Anarchy." The word Anarchy immediately rang a bell in Sasha's mind. She remembered hearing about it during her time in the marines. One of several factions trying to overthrow the world government, supposedly. 

"The Anarchy, huh? You're the ones who released some new kind of a virus not long ago." Sasha said with a half grin. "You could call it that." Morticia stepped forward. She looked tall before, but as she came closer, she pretty much dwarfed the already shorter than average young swordswoman. 

"I don't have any quarrel with you...let me pass." Morticia shook her head. "You're a former marine...one with a pretty huge family reputation too. My comrades are already taking care of the others. I think I can have a little fun with you myself. Plus, when I bring your body to my superiors, I'm sure to be given a pretty handsome reward." 

Sasha sighed inwardly _"I don't have time for this..."_ Morticia reached down for the girl, only for Sasha to bring one of her blades out and cut the palm of Morticia's hand. Morticia calmly looked down at her now bloody palm. "Ow..." 

"Look, I don't want to fight you. We've got marines coming here in a matter of minutes. Do you or your friends really want to risk getting blown apart?" Sasha withdrew her blade again. Morticia smiled as her body appeared to become even longer. "Let them come. A party's boring with just a couple people anyway." Sasha watched as Morticia warped into a long serpentine creature. Her lower body became completely replaced by a scaled tail, while her upper half remained relatively the same, albeit with a new set of fangs and darker lizard-like eyes. "Let's go."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2013)

*Kagami*

Kagami watched as one of the other pirate crew members turned into a ?.bunny. ?I always thought they were meant to be cute.?

Still the transformation, though different, was one that she knew all too well. ?Zombie bunny.? She sighed and was grateful it wasn?t a duck. Marco would help. They did manage to cure an entire island (by shooting them with antidote bullets), so perhaps he could help him. One thing she did know was that the virus spread with a bite, that and she also knew that keeping the infected person away from fighting situations was the best thing. At least when she underwent the partial transformation, her will saved her, but it was chipped away at, with each passing blow she struck. 

As more and more aggression was being directed to the hare she could see in his actions that he was becoming more and more of a monster. ?OK, let?s see what Pandora?s Box has for me in this situation!?

She aimed it at the Hare and it turned into?

(Rolls dice ? 18!)

A metal boomerang.

Kagami looks at it and sighs. ?Really? What the?ugh fine!?

She?d practised with it before, and knew that it was good for ricochets, had an auto return and hurt like a mofo if it hit you on the head, which during practise it had done several times, knocking her out each time. It probably wouldn?t have the same effect on the Hare but, it would still hurt when he got smacked by it. 

?Okey dokey, let?s see if I can?t make this Hare March.? Kagami nodded at herself at the pun and leaped down onto the head of an Anarchist/marine. Taking aim she threw the boomerang straight at the back of the Hare?s neck. As she threw it, she realised that perhaps this wasn?t such a great idea. Enclosed area with about 200 people that didn?t like each other. Giant zombie that was infecting with a bite or something and they were stuck on an island prison without a boat. In theory her plan was to draw the attention of the bunny and then run like hell, so that?well she hadn?t thought that far ahead.

She grimaced slightly as she regretted throwing the weapon, wishing she could take it back but it was already travelling as Kagami looked around hastily for an exit strategy.


*Teri*

?There must be a boat around here somewhere.? She murmured to herself. If there was a prison riot (like there was now.) then the warden would likely have a means off this island, and seeing how he was a bloody smear on the entire portion of the walkway, it was unlikely he?d need it. 

She scouted the island, looking towards Sin City in the distance when she saw the boat. And it looked like that she wasn?t the only one who had the idea to escape. It was a group of the newer prisoners that came in with Scarlett. Teri gritted her teeth, she was still extremely upset over the news of Mason and Aadish and decided that these guys would taste a small measure of her pain. 

As a gunslinger one of the main rules was to keep your distance and to avoid close combat. The range on the blade pistols made it possible that she could do a reasonable job with a sniping role and was fairly confident that she could cripple the 5 of them and just take the boat. Had it been any other day, that?s what she would have done. Not today.

She walked casually to the quintet, approaching the range which she was most comfortable; duelling. That thrill of the anticipation; she?d never admit it to Kagami but she was as much of an adrenaline junkie as she was. Ordinarily, this is where she would make her stand, inhale to calm herself and then fire 5 shot to incapacitate them and steal the boat. Not today.

The 5 noticed her and turned to face the blonde girl. The look in their eyes said all she needed to hear. They wanted to knock her out, strip her down and do all manner of things to her whilst they sailed to wherever degenerates sail too. Likely Sin City. Teri still walked towards them, going passed the reasonable distance to use the firearms and into the grapple zone. Her guns flew out of the holsters as the 5 brutes tried to grab her. 

?I am Teri, daughter of the master swordsman Vergil and today you shall know what it means when I get pissed.? Her eyes turned ice cold as she effortlessly dodged the slow and poor attempt at a grapple. One slash straight across the stomach. The thug howled in pain before he was dismissively kicked into the water.

A double team now approached, one deciding to grab Teri?s hair and pull it and bring her close for a chokehold, whilst the other one tried to punch her in the face. Teri flipped backwards, leaping up and over the hair grabber, slicing her ponytail off, twisting in the air gracefully before stabbing the man in the back with her blades. The blades dug in and were stuck on the man?s back muscles as Teri balanced on them with a handstand. She flipped around gracefully, pushing them in further as the thug waved his arms helplessly, as if trying reach a very urgent itch. 

He was thrust forward into the man in front of him, headbutting him as Teri took the blades out. It had pierced the lungs so it was unlikely he would cause much of an issue. The other man reeled slightly from his head hurting and Teri casually pointed her gun at the man?s kneecaps, blowing them clean off and dropping the burly prisoner to the ground. Two left and this one would be taken straight from her father?s textbook. She holstered both guns, but put her right hand on the left hand side gun, adjusting her stance so her right foot was slightly forward, ready to push off at a moment?s notice. The thugs were slow. Just meatheads that would intimidate the defenceless villagers of whatever town they decided to pillage. She cleared her mind of the number of victims these brutes would have had. The women and children robbed of their fathers and taken away to be sold. She instead concentrated on her right hand, waiting on the optimal distance before she could unleash the dagger like gun.

They took three steps forward as Teri?s eyes widened, her pupils becoming pinpoints and in a blink of an eye, she was behind them. The two prisoners were stood frozen as Teri flicked the blood from the blade and put it back in it?s home. The men collapsed their pools of blood mingling with each other on the rocks before melding into the endless ocean. Teri breathed out in a measured way. She wasn?t usually a killer. On any other day she would have used the back of the blade or maybe the butt of her gun to spare them. She was merciful in that way, believing that people could change and that folk deserved a second chance.

Not Today.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Jul 21, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​

*Zidane Roberts - Zombie Slayer*​











​

Zy watched what was once a normal prison slowly deteriorate into something out of a demonic spawn's sweetest dream. His dream would, of course, to the tormented spectator be a nightmare in comparison. To Zy's left a prisoner was tackled, his body yanked to and fro before being slung against the ground like a rag doll. The shrieking prisoner's skull was chomped into with irregular display of beastly ferocity.

Zy glanced to his right to witness a prison guard push hectically at the face of a zombie as a small group of living corpses begin ripping the man's intestines out of his body.

"I'm going for Cyrus!" Zy declares, but Rebecca snatches his shoulder to halt him.

"No, Zy, I'll go for Cyrus! Sorry but with that sword, worse in the hands of Cyrus, you won't last long. Especially not mutated into what he is. Don't give me that stupid worried look! Okay!? That's my fiance out there. Besides, I'm taking this idiot with me! Watch my sister, okay? Don't let anything happen to her, and stay back." Rebecca instructed.

"I don't need protecting you bitch! I'm not a little kid anymore!" Manni irritably muttered, before she punched a zombie back first against the wall courtesy of her prosthetic fist.

"..." Rebecca smiled softly. So much time passed since they ran into the Wrecking Crew, siblings reunited. She had indeed aged. Slowly the brunette looked ahead, locking eyes with her transformed beloved. His appearance wasn't jarring enough to cause her to look away. She, of course, adored him regardless. He lowered the walls to allow them to make their move, and in turn, the infected to do the same.

"You, work on the poison, and I'll work on the sword!" Before Hamato could reply a forceful shove shot the Anarchist forward like a humanoid bullet, wind screaming around him as he flew straight into the mob of zombies to bowl them over. Before they could capitalize of the sudden disadvantage of Hamato, Rebecca sprinted into their group in a flurry of punches and kicks, performing them with the grace of a ballerina. She was poetry in motion, a sign of the incredible training she'd been guided with.

Zy clicked his tongue, and found himself back to back with Bazoo and Manni. "Fuck everyone else, mateys. Don't let yourselves get bitten!"

The horde slowly closed in on them, and any other survivors that were no longer disease ridden. "Go for the stage! We're making our way for the roof of the prison!" Zy then spiraled while charging brightly and he muttered, "Bimu Bimu no...

Slamming his heels down after a swift twirl, Zy shouted, "GEYSER!"












​


Zy's spinning beam twister blew through the far off ceiling, placed high above the horrifying final supper taking place. The rapidly spinning beam burst through the roof to make a streak of blue shine brilliantly in the sky, the ray of light disappearing eventually to reveal a perfect escape.

With an opening to the outside now present Zy used shape manipulation to produce a beam-ladder, hardening the glowing escape route. "Bazoo, go up! Manni cover him!"

Zy glanced towards Kagami, who was now tackling Cyrus' attention while Rebecca focused on battling her way towards the back of him so Hamato could do his job. He exhaled, popped his fingers, and grinned. "Looks like I'm on zombie slaying duty."

The horde of zombies were repeatedly closing in, and Zy regulated himself to fodder duty. He swept through the mobs, blowing them back repeatedly with rapid fire beams. Peeking his head in through the hole Dewitt threw Zy's diamond cane towards him as he shouted. "They've got Jamal, an--"

Dewitt's head slipped out of sight as he was roughly chucked across the roof, rolling right by an unconscious Carmichael. Bazoo peeked out, and a kick left him flipping out onto the roof as well to crumple. 

"Bazoo!" Manni shouted while attempting to escape with rocket feet only to be stomped on the face and sent plummeting into a mob of zombies.

"Manni! NO!" Zy shouted as he blasted zombies off rapidly while slinging the gnawing hellions to the side.

Meanwhile on the roof Bazoo watched in horror as ships all around the prison burned except for a single one being boarded by a Pig Zoan. All hopes of escape were foiled now, and worse, they had a reputable marine that was known for his terrifying power in the Grand Line on their asses? There was no way out. No escape. As the burning ships were destroyed Bazoo watches his hopes of running away go up in smoke as well.


​

The scheming of Kermy D. Frog left the Wrecking Crew trapped, which was exactly how he wanted it. He would skin that hare, and give Rebecca the beating of her life to make her pay for her crimes. Sliding his coat off, Kermy glanced over his shoulder to snap, "Miss P! Take the ship and tell them that there's a prison escape occurring. The warden lost control and the prisoners were attempting to flee via ship. I'll handle this myself, but send back up because apparently Anarchy is present." 

Next to his feet was a leader of their organization, Carmichael, who looked as if he'd been beaten into a bloody pulp. It was a clear testament to Kermy's unfathomable raw power.

"N-ngh..." Manni sat up, a hand to her face. She was feeling herself lose control until she hunched over in a zombie state, lunging at Zy with unnatural thick saliva pouring from the sides of her mouth.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 21, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones]

Speak of the Devil B.A.T.

As Kai was getting a first hand encounter with Haki, Hiro and Hanzo were hanging back as the fighting took place, the opposition had gotten the drop on most of the crew, presumably on those two had by luck managed to remain undetected so far. Sam wasn't doing too well, the crewmen were disabled already and from what Hanzo sensed, Kai wasn't faring much better either. The Nihonese duo tried to loop back and get in a better position, so that they could turn the tables and get the jump on their attackers instead. 

Bad luck would be their stumbling block, the leaders of this operation had already arrived and engaged their targets but this mission was designed to take their targets in while leaving no chance of failure so the manpower that had been assigned had been sprinkled with some big guns as well. One of those big guns showed up in the shape of a leashed skinny figure that seemed to wrapped in a tight leathery cloak. The collar around it's neck had a glowing red light on it, attached to that collar were to separate chains that led to two B.A.T.s that were dragging the freak along with the handles at the end.

"This fucking Devil B.A.T. is the worst, took us damn near an hour to just drag it along with us and that's with the obedience charge activated." The front goon ranted, he was walking backwards while dragging the prototype along and was blind to Hanzo who was quick to take him out. His partner in surprise, let go of the handle, and reached for his weapon. The moment he did it, on neither handle now the charge button was pressed and the difficulty prototype went back to his out of control ways. The first victim was the standing B.A.T. who was speared by a clawed hand.

"Been waiting for a chance to do that for the longest time"[/COLOR,The beast snarled, as he licked his paw. The cloak, he seemed, to be wrapped in with was revealed to be a pair of veined bat like wings. Various other advanced looking devices were attached and at some places even implanted under it's skin, which was visible now the wings weren't hiding them anymore. 

"Seems like I finally get a chance to have some fun."

Meanwhile with the TBs

"Agh!" The three Makaosu agents had been back to back, fending off the swarming goons until a violent energy blast send them sprawling and scattered them. "Where is Gemma?" Daz mumbled as it dawned on him that in the chaos, he had lost track of her and hadn't seen her for a while. 

"Fuck that, the fuck is blasting us?" Blaze snarled as he got up and prepared to do some blasting back.

"This will be your one and only warning shot, you three did not appear on the list of targets but any ally to the unnamed crew (Ironically the crew also literally named The Unnamed Crew) will be taken captive per our orders." The leader of this particular special group of B.A.T.s had arrived on the scene.

"Who the fuck is this Cobra Commander looking ass dude?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 21, 2013)

*Aboard the NB015 with Fujiko
*
Fujiko hopped off Domoni's shoulder in front the door to her cabin, she had remained in her child form for now. If her thoughts were right they might be going on a mission and she would need every second of life charge if there was going to be fighting. 

"I'll see you up there Dom." she said to her large friend as she entered the door to her cabin

She quickly put her things together again and was off to the showers once more, it was a lot more crowded than her first visit earlier that morning. She got quite a few strange looks from the people in there but no one outwardly asked her anything which was fine with her. 

"No use having a technique and everyone knows how it works." she thought to herself 

She was in and out quickly and back in her cabin getting dressed, this would be the first day she wore her new uniform. The officers got to wear what ever they wanted if they so chose, she had quite a few ideas but this outfit worked both in the big and small forms. The clothes  were obviously a little big on her but it still worked. She looked in the mirror and saw a totally different sight to the one she saw when she first tried the uniform on but she would just have to work with it. She walked over to the peg on the wall where her sword hung and looked up at it. The room really wasn't set up for someone her size. She sighed, then jumped up and grabbed the chain off the peg. She dropped lightly to the floor and strapped her swords to her back, she reached over her shoulder with her right hand and grabbed the hilt of her katana as she grabbed the hilt of the kodachi that hung near her foot. 

"That's not going to work at all" she said, shaking her head

She replaced the two swords and readjusted the scabbard so that she could pull the kodachi from over her shoulder. Fujiko walked out the door and made her way up to the meeting room of the vessel. She knocked before pushing the door to enter, there was no one else in there, which was to be expected. She was very early, she made her way over to the table in the middle of the room that was surrounded by large wooden chairs. She pulled herself up on one and tried to make herself comfortable but with the way those chairs were made that was almost impossible. She swore they might have been made of eden wood. She had been in this room a few times before, in a totally different capacity though. During these officer meetings, someone had to get the room ready and make the tea. This was the job of a seaman, anything that needed to be done on the boat, it was his or her job to do it. She looked at the picture of the three admirals and the fleet admiral on the wall. She'd never met them or even seen them, they never came to the blues. 

"I'll have to get to the grand line or the new world if I ever want to see one of those guys" she thought to herself

She became lost in her thoughts for a few minutes until the sound of the door opening brought her back. It was a seaman come in early to start preparations for the meeting. The man stared at her for a bit until he finally recognized who she was. He sheepishly saluted

"_Sorry about that PO I didn't recognize you for a second there_" he said scratching his head
"No problem, it's going to take some time even for myself to get accustomed to this."

The man nodded and began his preparations, the door opened again this time a group of people came in Domoni towering above the rest of the officers. Garnet was the last to come in, Fujiko noticed his two swords belted at his waist, and was glad she chose to wear her own to the meeting. Garnet waited for everyone to take their seat before he began to speak.

"OK everyone lets get started" he said in a loud clear voice immediately capturing the attention of everyone in the room.


----------



## kluang (Jul 22, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*

"Missile Launcher!!!" and Professor Ruin shoots a dozen missile towards Bombera and the explosion shakes the entire level and cracks appear on the walls and pillars causing the upper floor to shakes and rumble. Professor Ruin smiles and he slowly starts to laugh and cackles and suddenly it change into a scream as the smokes clear and he sees Bombera walking slowly towards him. "How did you survive!!!" ask Ruin in a surprised and fearful voice. Bo,bera ignores his question and moves slowly towards the Professor, taking his time and sees the Professor's body shakes and trembles as Bombera gets closer and Bombera sees the Professor wetting his pants.

Bombera stood before Ruin and his clenched fist glows ever brighter. "My devil fruit give me the ability to explode. Explosive doesn't work on me. Don't tell me the great mind of Ruin froze due to fear?"

"Wel...I.." before Ruin finish his word Bombera punches Ruin in the guts. 

"I never say you can answer. Farewell Professor."

With that word Bombera release a huge explosion that destroys most of the west wall and prison blocks and the  foundations around him began to cracks and about to give way because of the battle. "Time to escape."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2013)

Marco Melon- 

"Forgive me." Marco stood over the unconscious marine and turned his back to him, he needed to get out of there and get to the ship, but he needed to get Sophia first, where had she been? "Time to make my move!" Marco grabs a sword and dashes down the halls, he already had the keys he needed and any cell he found locked, was unlocking. "Why you helping us marine?" One of the pirates asked, cracking his knuckles and getting ready to pound Marco into the ground. 

"I'm helping you because i'm a pirate." Marco comments, a sneering smile crossing his face, he wanted to get away from this man quickly, figured creepy smile was his best bet, and so far it worked. 

Sophia meanwhile had been trapped in a single room, locking herself into her cell. "Come on baby~ Chan~" One of the pirates sticks his arm between the bars and motions for Sophia to come near him. 

"You keep yourself all locked up~ That ain't fun~" He smiled at her, "Come on~ We can have lots of fun before the guards come~" Sophia shook her head, "No thank you, i am quite comfortable in my cell here." she gulped, curling up on her bed, terrified of what was going on in the prison. "You little...." the pirate grabs the bars and shoves his face into them. "Come here~ Baby~ I wanna eat you up~"

"No thank you..." Sophia states once more, The pirates eyes widen, "COME HERE YOU LITTLE BITCH!" He shouts, shoving his arm in to the shoulder, "GRAH!! GET OVER HERE YOU FUCKER! I WANNA KILL YOU~" He laughs, then the pirate goes quiet, his arm stops flailing as he slowly slides down the bars, hitting the ground. 

"Are you alright?" Marco steps up to the cell and unlocks it, "Please don't drag me out there!" Sophia shouts, "I didn't do anything! I swear!" Marco wasn't surprised she didn't remember him, his eight months of training had left him much more muscled than before. 

"It's alright, just come with me." Marco holds his hand out to her, "You're safe now." Sophia nods, taking Marco's hand and being lead out by him. "Where are you taking me?" Sophia asks, "Just follow me, We're getting you somewhere safer than here." Marco kept his eyes forward, most pirates and marines were too distracted to deal with him right now and that was his saving grace.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2013)

*Overkills*

“Bored. Bored. Borrred!” Dante rocks on his chair, with his feet up on the table. Heather casually comes over and tilts him backwards so he falls.

“We’ve been together for years and you still don’t get that you don’t lean back on the chair. Look at the carpet. It’s got the fucking indents in it.” Haether stands over Dante with her arms crossed and an angry look in her eye.

“This is what we’re arguing over? This is what get’s you riled up now? Carpet. We can always get new carpet. We have a ridiculous amount of money thanks to our Shichibukai friend.” Dante said getting and looking around the house. It was well furnished, lots of nice things on the wall. Heather did most of the decorating; Dante would be happy laying on the deck of a ship. 

Heather sighed and sat down with her glass of wine. “It’s quiet without the kids. And it means that I have to look at your face all day.” Heather scowled.

“Hey, this face does a lot of good things to you.” Dante grinned prompting a couch cushion to be thrown into said face. Dante chuckled and again looked round the living room. “But I’m serious. None of this matters. Sure it looks great but….remember that time we gatecrashed a royal wedding?”

Heather rolled her eyes and rested her head prettily on her hand. “You’re going all nostalgic again. Dante, our roles have changed. We can’t just go doing whatever we want now. We’re parents and….” She sighed too. They weren’t around to take care of. No scolding or chasing after them. No stupid little snorts as they laughed or making a mess of the house. No crying or pranking or throwing epic level diva fits. For the past year all they’ve been doing was shopping, eating, drinking – but it was all sensible. They weren’t the same as they used to be, before the kids. “Well, what do you want to do?”

“Get back on the open seas! Shake up the pirate world again! Look! Kagami’s got a bounty in the 100millions! Can you imagine what sort of trouble she’s getting into?”

“With that girl it could be just about anything. I wonder if she’s been to Pato island.” Heather smiled, “those duck people would really freak her out.”

“Wanna go?” Dante asked with grin. Heather looked at him.

“Sometimes I wonder if I’m with a man or a stupid dog.” She said noting his excited eyes and foot tapping, as if it were a tail wagging. “Fine, might as well. We should…”

But Dante was gone, already yelling at Tony, Dude, Shinpachi, Mion, Kiya and Vergil to pack up to go on an adventure.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 23, 2013)

*Aboard the NB015 with Domoni *

Domoni looked around the room, once Garnet had started speaking he noticed that it wasn't all the officers in the meeting only the squad leaders that lead the battle groups of marines. 

"OK guys I know this meeting is a little impromptu but you know how things go around here, things change and they change quickly. We've recently promoted a few people around here." he said his eyes falling on the miniature Fujiko

His facial expression didn't give away what he was thinking though Domoni had an idea as he looked over at Fujiko, like a few of the other officers. 

"With that promotion head quarters shuffled a few people around we're going to lose a few officers as head quarters has deemed the North Blue a low risk area for piracy"

This got a few reactions from the room but far less than Domoni expected to hear from a statement like that

"So we'll be losing some of our battle potential?" Fujiko asked
"Yes, and No" Garnet responded
"It can't be both sir, with all due respect" Domoni said
"But it is, we're losing four officers to the grand line and gaining one who has been working near the end of the grand line and in the new world for some time. We also have a Master Chief and Chief who are eager to prove how good they are." he said with a smile

Domoni exchanged a quick look with Fujiko who was smiling ear to ear. 

"I won't go into who'll be leaving yet as I haven't been informed but I assume you know who you are" Garnet said scanning the room

Domoni noticed a few heads shake and some uncomfortable movements

"Anyways when we dock on the island we'll have a coming and going party to celebrate" Garnet said

He was known for his celebrations which was part of the reason people didn't often leave this squadron

"The cooks are already hard at work and the galleys are on alert!" Garnet said with a wink 

The whole atmosphere of the room went from tense to relaxed. 

"This is why he's a commanding officer" Domoni thought to himself
"Ok people, back to work everyone knows what they should be doing, the Master Chief and Chief Petty Officer will remain" he said

The other 6 officers got up and exited the room calmly and quietly leaving Domoni and Fujiko alone in the room. Garnet walked over to Domoni from where he was standing at the head of the long table and put his hand on his shoulder. 

"Ralf, Zanute,Clarice and Hidorma are all leaving." he said in a calm voice

Domoni realized that he said he didn't know before to spare the looks and the questions, if they wanted to let people know they were leaving they would do so on this own time.

"I want the two of you to take over Ralf and Zanute's squadron, the other squad will be taken by Commander Fensui. You might have heard about her."

Domoni and Fujiko nodded, the person that they'd heard about her from was none other than Garnet, they trained together and they were good friends. 

"I told her I needed some help whipping a few new officers into shape and she said she was interested to see what I had pulled out of the bilge" he said with a chuckle
"She'll be training us?" Fujiko asked reaching for her sword subconsciously 
"If she likes you..." Garnet answered
"And if she doesn't?" Domoni asked

Garnet shrugged and turned and began to walk out

"You better impress her" he said as he walked through the door leaving the two friends standing looking at him with shock on their faces.

The pair exchanged an anxious look, Domoni moved first

"I am going to have a rest I just came off shift, I'll see you later." he said walking through the door leaving Fujiko standing alone in the room.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Deacon Island, Grand Line]​*
[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]​

[The Davey Jones, Basement]

A sour look crossed Sam's face as she felt the tip of Bhel's rapier touch her chest. The sound of cutting fabric can be heard as the weapon comes to a gentle stop atop Sam's flesh. Bhel's ruby lips trace to a faint smile as she leaned up close and personal like. Sam started to gasp more readily for air as Bhel tightened her iron grip on her throat, she wanted Sam to know one thing before she died. Bhel was in control, not Daddy Striffe's little girl. Getting close enough to bite Sam, she leans in and sweetly whispers into Sam's ear,  "Despite your insolence, I'll give you a painless death. Melody, Final Act." Speaking as sweetly as a child, Bhel slides her weapon into Sam's body. Sam can only hold her breath as she feels the steel bite her. Muscle is cleaved and flesh is pierced as the weapon made its way to her heart. Bhel only grinned more giddily, she controlled her blade with expert precision only advancing the weapon when she knew that Sam had felt every fiber as it cut in two. 

Sam shuddered as the blade slammed into her heart. The sound of metal on metal can be heard -tink!- Bhel pauses as her arm is forcefully stopped by the metal of Boko's frame.  "What?!" is exclaimed, this small lapse in concentration is all that Sam needed to allow her to make her own counter. An opportunity to turn the fight around. With a quick jerk she slides her left arm up and around Bhel's arm breaking the choke hold the woman had on her.  "No, not this time!" Sam exclaims, she wasn't going to allow Bhel to slip away, not when an opportunity like this likely not ever happening again.  "Choco-Breaker!" Sam's free hand balls into a tight fist as she pulled it back pass her shoulders. With a snap she throws if forward with the additional force of Boko's leg muscles. An ethereal Chocobo leg and foot wrap around Sam's arm and fist as it slammed into Bhel's face.

The rigid sound of shattering glass can be heard as the woman stumbles back,  "Wh-wh.. wh-wu.." is stuttered as she just kept her balance. Sam groans as she realized that Bhel's rapier was still stuck in her chest. Holding her breath she grabs onto the thin blade and yanks,  "Shit" is muttered while tossing the blade away. Looking down, she sighs. Wrapping a fist in her shirt she grits her teeth as she ripped what remained of her turtle neck from her body, looks like she was going to be fighting in her bra and panties... reminded her of the time that Dianna made her and Zy fight in a similar manner, though the pink bow that she made Zy wear added to those heart print boxers he wore.... why was she thinking of that now...  "Sam, I've purged the last of the alcohol from your systems; but if you don't do something about that wound to your chest, my body saving you from an instant death will only result in a slow bleed out....",  "Hush, I've got this situation unde..."

 "Why did you do that?" 

Sam raises a curious eyebrow, was Bhel talking to her? More importantly, wasn't it obvious why? Living is a whole lot more fun than dying is... Sam decides to cast that small concern to the side while she lifted an arm to the side, she was going to finish this while Bhel seemed to focus on a broken nose. But before Sam could even remotely go into a S.C.T. Bhel explodes into a fit of laughter.

 "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"​
The blonde's body shakes with every cackle and Sam just knew something was off. The train of thought was confirmed when Bhel's gaze lifts to Sam's. There was a far off look behind those blue eyes, the blood that flowed from cuts and her broken nose only fueled the deranged look that had adopted the woman. Sam almost instantly knows that her life is in danger, but Bhel moved much faster now as she vanished in a blur that left Sam just able to read it. The pink haired woman rolls to the side through the spilled wine. A jet of red hot flame shot through the air where she once stood. The walls and floor catch up like dried tender. If the floor hadn't been stone, the whole room would have been a fire storm.  "I'll burn it, burn it all to the ground!" is exclaimed as the psycho walked through the fire and flames,  "Is she a fruit user?!" Sam asks, realizing she was covered in wine she makes a bee line for the stairs.

As she reaches them, Bhel waves her arms as more fire starts to spread across the basement.  "No, my analysis of her body shows two flame dials of manufactured origin. This means they can probably charge their flame unlike the natural dials that need an open flame to absorb." is stated as Sam shot up the stairs like a mad woman, she had to get out of this firestorm.  "I'll burn the world to ash and smoke!" Bhel hollers as Sam vanishes to the room above.  "Damn, the crew!",  "Don't worry Captain" Eonis states as she ran by,  "We've gathered everyone!" is added as she and the Queen dragged the last two members of the crew from the now burning bar. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Aboard the Nonki]


 "Anything!?" Hunter asks, stars almost seemed to be in his eyes as he turned to Jordyn. She didn't know what he was thinking. But the glint in his eyes was something that she didn't quite like. A scowl crossed her lips and a shiver ran up Hunter's spine. Before she could pull a large weapon out of Oda knows where Hunter makes a mad dash for the city;  "SurecaptainbutIgottagobeforeshekillsmeandmakesittowhereIcantenjoythisplace!" is yelled, the string of words is almost incoherent, but it was clear that he was either running for the bathroom, or his life as Jordyn hopped from the deck of the ship landing midways between Joseph and the city,  "Don't get yourself into any trouble now, OR I WILL SKIN YOU ALIVE!" is yelled as she turned to face her 'captain' down. She allowed her hands to fall to her hips, that devilish scowl cutting deep lines in her face,  "As for you, I don't care if you get yourself killed. Just don't bring Hunter down with you. Because if you do, I'll get Grandpa to bring you back so I can kill you again." is barked as she spun back around.

One of her feet almost breaks through the dock as she started to storm off.  "I'm going to get some supplies so I can patch up that ratty ship of yours, to make it sea worthy" is added with a huff as she vanished into the city. 

-Hunter-

With hands in his pockets he walked around this City that never slept. Or so that was the brochure he looked at said. Sadly since the accident, reading anything wasn't much of a strong suit for him. Unless it was Jordyn's facial expressions, then he knew when to high tail it. Scratching his chin he pondered why he made the girl so ornery, hell he'd met rattlesnakes with more gentle dispositions... 

"PSST!" 

"Hey, over here!"  

The hushed tone the voice as trying to portray fell apart as he yelled over here! But Hunter was about as dense as ever, so he points a finger to himself,  "Who, me?" he asks the man cloaked in shadows. "Yes you" is the reply and Hunter slowly made his way over to the man.  "Can I help you?" is asked, the man grinned as he stepped out into the light, "No sir, it is I that can do the helping." is stated, the man wore a fancy tuxedo and top hat. "My name is Melbore the Magician, and I represent this fine...er... establishment..." he states waving a hand to his back. The building he was now showing off look like it seen better days, but happy music can be heard coming from inside. It also smelled of beer and .. was that popcorn? HE LOVED POPCORN!

 "Can I go in?" is quickly asked, which makes Melbore sweat drop, that was the easiest mark he'd ever convinced... "Sure, go right ahead buddy!" is exclaimed as he pulled the tattered door open.










​
 "Wow, this place is great!" is exclaimed as Hunter walked into the bar. Jordyn would have a cow if she knew he was in here. It was a good thing he ran off is thought as he rubbed the bottom of his nose. ~


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 27, 2013)

_*Blisterpus Prison/Sasha vs. Morticia*_

The massive monstrosity swung her tail in all directions, smashing walls, pillars, and doors trying to crush Sasha. Her scales were hard as steel, making it almost impossible for Sasha to do much more than let them bounce off her blades, should Morticia land a hit. Even with her blades, the snake woman's tail was incredibly strong, and it took nearly all of Sasha's strength to avoid being thrown into a wall or crushed whenever it clashed with her blades. 

"This is getting boring. You're not even trying to attack me, are you?" In truth, Sasha hadn't gotten a chance to get close enough to land any strikes  on her upper body. The scales were thinner around her torso. It could be assumed that it was her weak spot. "Fine. Maybe a little venom'll spice things up." Morticia opened her mouth and hacked up several globs of bright purple venom, each of which went flying in a different direction. Sasha managed to leap over to a collapsed pillar and hopped behind it, avoiding the toxins. "Normally, my Hebi Hebi no Mi, Model: Asp venom needs to be sent directly into someone's blood to harm them. But I've honed my powers to the point that I can burn flesh by simply touching someone with it."

"Perfect" Sasha sighed, before noticing Morticia's tail wrapping around the fallen pillar. She jumped out of the way before it crushed her along with what was left of the rubble. "That damn tail of hers..." Sasha brushed some of the hair out of her face, giving her left eye a fairly good look at the snake woman. It analyzed what it could quickly, before Sasha had to move again to avoid another strike from Morticia's tail. 

*Outside the prison*

Captain Montgomery's ship approached the prison. As the captain took a sip of his tea, he watched the surrounding chaos breaking out before him. "Well, this is a bit of a pickle." The island itself was surrounded by burning or crashed marine vessels. He wouldn't be able to get close to the prison at this rate. "Hm, officer...take the ship around to the eastern side of the island. It would appear we'll have to approach the prison by foot." He then tossed a couple treats to his dogs before getting up from his seat. "How sloppy that they wouldn't clear a path for my arrival."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 28, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones, entry]

The Nihon Bros

Hanzo and Hiro had been locked in a battle with the Devilbat, despite the advantage they had..... This battle was a tough one, whatever this thing was. It was fast, durable and lethal. It's wings and claws parried their swords as if they were wooden practice swords. While it was focused on Hiro, Hanzo made a move towards grabbing one of the chains connected to it's collar. The beast paid no mind to Hanzo, and as such he was caught off guard. It's collar tugged him back, combined with it's forward movement it was being choked and was forcibly stopped in it's tracks.

Hiro didn't miss a beat and went in for the kill, a twohanded overhead sword slash with enough force to have even this blunt, rusty katana to crack open this thing's skull. 

CRACK!

It wasn't the skull that cracked, it had been Hiro's sword as the Devilbat blocked the blow with it's clawed hand, which had gone from chalk white to a dark red color. Clearly the density, of the hand that been ripping through hardwood floors already, had dramatically increased. 
it destroyed the worn down glorified paper weight Hiro carried as a defensive tool, practice weapon and one could even say....... As a crutch. 

A second claw came at Hiro, who had only a split second to react

CLANG!

A deafening sound erupted from the contact, a hissing sound reminiscent of steel meeting upon steel. 

The two combatants scattered, Hiro jumping back and the prototype pulling himself free of Hanzo's hold. 
The Devilbat looked at it's hand, there wasn't a mark on it but neither was any blood....As there should've been.

Hiro was left standing to watch his own hand, it throbbed fiercely but was unscathed largely. Maybe a bruise would come from it, but as his empty fist struck what felt like an iron wall. "Man, one wrong twitch and I could've broken my hand or get killed." It was a do or die moment, he employed the legendary technique which allowed one to use their own body as a sword to block now that he had lost his sword. This powerful technique, was as lethal to the user as it was to it's target. There were no screw up in this game of chicken, those that lost would die. 

"Interesting, let's see who is the better living weapon!" With that the beast went at Hiro again.

Meanwhile, outside

Kai VS Blake

The egomaniac was just about wrapping up his haki rant, truthfully Kai had only half his attention on Blake as the CoA user was busy hyping himself up. The other half had been focused on canceling the Ebonsteel bones he had in his hands and feet, he transmuted them into a titanium like compound instead. Harder than his staple, iron, but incredibly light compared to how strong it was. It didn't get anywhere near Ebonsteel's hardness, but the same went for it's weight.

Like this he could move normally again, and the alcohol's effect on him had lessened considerably. The metal shift, would also help with the fracture, reforged it would be patched up. Still vulnerable, but not as debilitating as before. Time to start the next round, and this time he was going in hard. One of those blows of his could knock straight to whatever defense Kai could muster, he couldn't afford to get hit now.

With his right being fragile, he used that one to grip his eisendial sword and used it to kick in the new round, Blake was still on his education and boasting trip when a swirling liquid came at him and nearly took his head off, he rolled out of the way and reached for his blunt weapon, the second strike was blocked this time. The razor sharp whip bounced harmlessly off his weapon. 

"You fucki....." The drastic difference in speed, between that of Kai before and now, caught him off guard and Blake took a shot to the liver before he knew what was coming. "Agh!" His hardened fist hit nothign but air, and he got clipped on the cheek of the opposite side of that first strike instead. Kai took that second strike and then back pedaled again, while using the another whiplash of his dynamic weapon to cover himself.

From atop of the Davey Jones, a blond figure watched the battle. Her eyes had gone from her natural blue, to a glowing red and she didn't move a muscle as she took in the scene. The presence and mentioning of a specific name had triggered this, now that she was seeing him live, a hidden program just activated. The intensity of her glowing eyes intensified as one of the greatest weapons in the world just unlocked itself........


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 28, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Nemesis Hare IV]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]










​
The boomerang cut through the air like a metal cyclone, it was only after the weapon was hurled that Kagami allowed a worried look cross her face. She wasn't the only one to have such a notion pass her mind. Rebecca looked to the woman with a curious glance as the weapon zeroed in on Cyrus like a heat seeking missile. Those pulsing yellow eyes were locked on Hamato who was slowly making his way toward the Hare cautiously stepping around prisoners and Marines as they under went the painful change into the Infected. 

-BLAM!-

The metallic curved weapon slams into the side of Cyrus' head which forced it to snap to the side with enough force to twist the spinal column to the breaking point. Stumbling to the side Cyrus losses a roar that seemed to shake the entire prison to its foundation and those rage filled eyes locked onto his aggressor. Dark lips curled up over curved fangs as extremely heated breath filled the air. Kagami gave a nervous grin as her weapon returned. Cyrus' head slowly moved back to a more natural position. Those burning yellow orbs narrowed to almost reptilian slits, Rebecca knew what was about to happen; she'd seen it on Rare Animal Island. Predators frequently got that look, before they pounced. Mournblade scraped across the stone floor; it was just the instant he was going to counter and she, Rebecca, couldn't allow Cyrus to do what he was wanting to do. That wasn't the real him. It couldn't be. 

It didn't matter who the hell his father was. Calling on the training that old man Jed gave her she pulled all her strength into her legs just as Cyrus started to make his move. She wasn't as fast as he was; but living in the wilds for as long as he did with King Kong, she knew how to anticipate wild movement. She blurs into a haze just before Cyrus did. She appeared several feet in front of Kagami, her arms held to the side as far as she could stretch them,  "Cyrus, please STOP!" is yelled as the blur of death reappears. A sickle clawed hand is held far above his head. Those deadly eyes lock on Rebecca's face, guttural saliva hissed with steam as it dripped from those six in long razor like fangs, but that dreadful look quickly turned from murderous to confounded as Cyrus' will kicked from within. As his hand lowered and he backed away Hamato took his opportunity to attack.

The bladed claws on his left hand tears into Cyrus' flesh cutting muscles and severing sinew. The hare roars as Mournblade noisily clattered off the stone floor to his side.  "Steel Cutting Technique, Peacock Thrust!" it wasn't his Katana. But that Marine Saber would have to do in this situation. The ornate blade tears through Cyrus chest, just left of his heart causing a thick black blood to spray into the air. The vile liquid just misses Rebecca as she leapt to the side,  "I said we have to stop him; not kill him!" Rebecca shouts as she tried to round Cyrus as he stumbled from the blow. Hamato pulls his newly acquired sword free; a jagged 'X' cuts across Cyrus' back as the ninja attacks on the retreat,  "Listen her you psycho bitch, I dunno who this fellah was to you, but he's little more than an animal now!" is shouted in return as Cyrus throws a wild swipe his way.

Landing a yard or two away he almost stumbled as Cyrus hurled three ooze covered spines his way,  "Besides, its not like that little mosquito bite hurt him any" is added as Rebecca pump kicked an infected inmate to the far end of the room.  "It doesn't matter; he has some very... well lets just say it's complicated. Okay. Wounds will only make.. Fuck" before she could explain what wounding him would do Cyrus again starts to mutate as his chest begins to cover with a bone hard shell. The spines that lined his back turn into jagged spires that seemed to steam as they started to glow like Cyrus fangs. The already mutated hare started to shudder as his body bulked up to a staggering nine foot tall, the already strained leather armor he wore is stained to its limits as it starts to rip in various areas.  "See, dammit" is added as she ducked as a very reptilian tail snaps out almost cleaving the near wall in two. 

 "So, you have a plan girly?" is asked as Rebecca landed next to Kagami. She looked her over to make sure she was okay, then her eyes locked onto Hamato who batted another of the infected off him,  "First its not girly. I have a name. Secondly... Run!" is yelled. That seemed to be the best course of action, that is until a Marine was able to pull himself up from his once prone position.  "All Prisoners, report as to be punished for this breakout attempt." Rebecca watched as a ranked Marine, Commander, stood. At first the man looked fine, until those dead sunken eyes fell on her.  "Rebecca Lockhart, Wrecking Crew Cook, you will be the first to be disciplined." the color almost ran from Rebecca's face as she watched the mutate stomp her way.  "What the hell?"

 "It has to do with how strong he is, they mutate differently!" Kagami explains. It seems that this girl had faced this before. Rebecca would have to ask about that latter, but right now they needed to get a move on. The intelligent Zombie wasn't going to have that though as he started to run. Before he could strike though, Cyrus' hand wraps around his neck. With a yank he tosses the man through a far wall, bowling over a small group of Zombies in the process. Hamato realizing this goes to make a move. In this state the girl seemed to have sway over the beast. Maybe they could get out of this alive. But, as he made his way to her. That reptilian tail slams him down through the floor into the second floor.  "Shit" is muttered as Cyrus stalked toward them. It seemed that he was getting more feral as he mutated. She didn't know how much longer she could pull sway over him, if at all as it was. But just as it seemed that he was about to attack, he stops. That head lifting up, his enhanced olfactory picked up on Rebecca's blood, it hung to a man that Drum stunk of. 

Cyrus' body blurred and in the next instant he was next to Mournblade, stooping he picks the blade up. Then building the muscles in his legs he explodes from view leaving a gaping hole in the floor that took several zombies to the lower floor. Above Cyrus explodes up pass Zy knocking Manni away from him in the process. With a loud thud he slammed onto the roof, Mournblade wafting frozen vapor into the air. A blood red ring circles Cyrus' yellow iris'. Snarling he looked at Kermy and his blood boiled. He never met the man, but he knew. He just knew that this was the man that hurt Rebecca. 

* "KEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMY!"*​
The roof tremors under the declaration. As if controlled by the infection within, the stronger Zombies like Manni and the Marine Commander below snap to attention. Their hatred now focused on the man as well. Leading the pack, the Commander too burst through the roof with two more Marines landing in a semicircle around the man. Standing Manni seemed to get some sense about her as she too walked toward the man. Controlled by the taint in her system. Below the normal Zombies crawled as they are driven into ever deepening madness as they are weighted upon by Cyrus' rage. ~


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 30, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers- Pagora Island

"Man this place is awesome." Joseph walked through a section of town playing blues, then followed by Ska, then there was reggae and punk, then rock n'roll then there was classical... "WOW there really is everything here..." He blinked a bit, "I like it all!" He smiled and kept walking, there were instruments for sale at every store, clothing representing each genre, food that tasted like the music sounded... how they did that, Joseph had no clue. 

Things were amazing here, he never wanted to leave, but there was something bugging him. "With how awesome this place is, why aren't there more ships...?" He looked around, no pirates, no marines, just the villagers. 

"You'd think more people would come here." Joseph blinked, grabbing an icecream cone. "Oooh this tastes like jazz!" He smiled as he walked off, throwing some beli back at the man. "Oda~ This place is amazing~ Truly this is heaven!" 

----

Pagora Island- 

"Sir." A young red haired secretary walks through two giant double doors made of red oak, with two massive disco balls plastered into them. "Yooo~ Baby~" The afro'd man in the room turns to her, kicks his heels up and snaps his fingers, pointing to her. "How you doin~" The woman nods, "Fine sir. We have reports for you." She lays a folder on the desk. "Ah now don't be a bummer baby!" he adjusts his sunglasses and sits down in his giant fuzzy chair. 

"Tell me baby~ what's the dealio? There somethin wrong in the funds? Don't worry bout that~ I gots it covered baby~" The woman sighs, "No sir, please read the report." 

"Aight, Aight~ just for you little red~" He picks up the report, the file was basically empty except for three pictures, the first is of a boat entering dock, the second, a bounty poster for Joseph Rodgers and the third, A bounty for Hunter. 

"120!? Wooo~ Baby for a rookie boy just startin that bounty is hot~" He smiles and picks up Joseph's bounty. "Tell me baby red... How much you know bout this boy?" The woman nods, "He is a native to north blue, son of Akuma Rodgers..." "Whoa! You mean that big rookie from a few years back? The one causin that trouble with the marines?" She nods... "Daaayum baby i'm likin this boy." 

"He has recently broken out of a marine base, destroying a good portion of it with the help of Hunter Hawk there." The man nods, "Oooh baby~ I want em both~" He turns to look at her, dropping his sunglasses down a bit, "You get em for me~ wontcha baby?" 

"Yes sir."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jul 31, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones, Outside]

Right now the blond figure looking down on the battle, was no longer Gemma. An android given to The Terrorbirds crew by Daz's supporter, just an innocent looking girl who happened to be in possession of a wealth of knowledge that had been immensely useful to this pirate crew. The red glowing eyes and face devoid of emotion indicated this was Genma, a program that had been installed to achieve the Makaosu council member's true goal.

To get an agent inside the Unnamed Crew, now that she had gotten close enough to make an attempt at this, this program had taken over and now she could make use of the pirate brotherhood's most valued weapon. The Pirata Codex. Originally, as this brotherhood formed they started an extensive record on first their members, prospects and eventually anyone of importance to them. Whether they were pirates, marines or other. By now the physical copy of this codex takes up thousands of shelves in the hundreds of rooms that their library holds. But one thing you can't accuse them of, is being behind the times, electronic copies contains all these records and other sensitive information that only a select few are privy to.

Knowledge is power after all, and it could be argued this thing might just be the most powerful thing ever. 

The files of the combatants were pulled up, Blake Thorne's file was lacking as it only showed up to a certain point. The details of his previous life didn't give her much to go on, except, the experience his bio showed and the fact he was using haki made it apparent Kai was out of his depth here.
While this copy of the codex was outdated, it did receive an extensive update on a specific group, and among those files was that of Kai.

Pretty much all the information the Makaosu had on him was there for her, and most importantly, it had the data on his Devil Fruit. The order had encountered this fruit twice in it's existence, over the many years. The first encounter wasn't that significant, a barbarian had gained possession of it and became well known for pillaging villages on his own and eating those villages to the ground. When those villagers ended up on his menu as well, eventually, then the order intervened and the fruit was then next seen in the hands of a prospect that rejected their offer and eventually became one of their greatest enemies.

Through their encounters with him, they built the extensive records on the Kane Kane no Mi, and for their dealings with Kai this would be a major asset. With the information, she decided on the best course of action and proceeded to follow that, it was now up to Kai to survive long enough. 

Meanwhile

With the before mentioned Kai.

Shit got real, Blake had stepped it up as he was getting sick and tired of getting sucker punched while Kai kept falling back and attacking from afar before suddenly coming in and landing clean hits from close, rinse and repeat. 

"Fuck this!" He pulled out one of the aces he had up his sleeve, a chain he connected around his until now rather benign looking weapon. He gave gave a tug on the starter and it revved up, in a few moments it had gone from a blunt oversized weapon to the giant chainsaw. Whatever was coming next, the fact that there was also this gigantic threat he had no defense against already, namely the CoA, Kai didn't risk waiting around. He went on the offensive, a rolling wave of silvery liquid came at Blake first. 

The Eisendial was no match against the weapon now though, Blake just buzzed straight through it and was ready to meet Kai head on when the Ironman came in with a flying kick. He had gambled, and as it turned out.... Lost. There was no way he could dodge this........

"Agh!"

A shin collided with the back of his neck and the air born titan was sent crashing down,  Kai was grabbed by the wrist and sent flying in a different direction. 

"Agh!" As it turned out, as he Kai had stopped skidding across the cobblestone road and finally came to a holt. This probably was as good as it could've ended.

"The fuck!?" Blake roared as he got and picked his weapon up again, intent on now chopping up Kai and this little blond girl that had blindsided the both of them. "I was just about to finish up with him, if ya want some action too, I'll be happy to....."

He never got to finish his sentence, Kai had just picked himself up again but the two were both stunned by what came next. The girl had moved from where she had been, to the space right in front of Kai, seemingly in the blink of an eye. Her first crackled with electricity, as she slammed it in his stomach and flattened him. Kai seemed out cold, Blake was speechless, and it barely registered to him that she bent over Kai's still form and pressed something in his mouth, making sure he swallowed it.

She then turned around, and placed her hands on her hips, waiting out Blake's next move.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 1, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

The boomerang came back to her hand and Kagami gambled again on Pandora’s box. “Ok, you know what I went through. You know we need to beat this dude down, so give me something good! Please please pleaaaase!” 

((Roll: 11…sigh))

The boomerang shifted and changed and she was left with…a saw. Not a chainsaw, or a special saw with rockets or one that was on fire. Just a regular saw. 

“Son of a bitch! Should have stayed with the boomerang!” Kagami stomps her foot down as she flees the scene from the 9ft zombie hare. She swings it violently, slicing through a marine, which only a person of her ridiculous strength could do. “Gah, could still do with the mech suit!”

She jumped over a few zombies with their strange mouths shouting back at the hare. “That’s it huh? That’s the will power you can muster. I did better than you and I’m an impulsive young girl that would consider screwing for money. Albeit a lot of money but still! Hey you, random chick that I’m assuming is a friend, we can’t engage in direct combat. Getting him angrier only makes him go ape shit, so….any ideas other than running for our lives? I mean we could REALLY beath the shit of him...though I don't think I can do it with this saw. Hey you, outta my way!”

Kagami spun round a prisoner and kicked him with great force into the hare’s path, having him squashed under the massive foot. Though it wasn't chasing them anymore and instead fighting a ...frog...thing... “What in the holy fuck am I meant to do with a saw?! And what the hell is up with all this mutated wildlife!!”

She sliced her way through marines and prisoners alike until she saw the man that freed her.

“Hey! You strange looking marine dude that helped me cos I’m sexy! Run!” Kagami yelled, still not recognising Marco. In front of him was a man with green hair and a scars on his face in the form of a smile. 

“Stop me if you’ve heard this one befo..” the clown started before he was uppercutted with such force that he hit the ceiling. 

“Who was that? Who cares, we have a mad zombie hare and….you look really familiar. Like something in me is telling me to watch what your hands are doing and be careful of surprise gropes. Why is that?” Kagami asked inquisitively.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 2, 2013)

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Nemesis Hare V; Doomsday]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

 "It seems that I'll have to exterminate everyone in this prison." 

Cyrus' dark lips curled up over his teeth with a low growl; the threat wasn't idle and even in the state the Mutate Hare was in, he could at least understand that much. * 'KERMY'* is lowly growled a burning vapor wafts from Cyrus' open mouth as he spoke. It sparked in his subconscious that this man had just threatened to kill Rebecca which cause both his monstrous paws to wrap around Mournblade's handle. Kermy allowed the eyebrow over his good eye to slightly lift as the wounds he inflicted on the Hare heal, in its place either scale or bone covered the once wounded area. Kermy sneered. He'd heard of this somewhere, but where he couldn't  recall where.










​
But before he could ponder on that any further, Cyrus strikes with his own furry of attacks. Pulling with nigh instant speed and unrelenting force he slings Mournblade into an all out attack. Thick icy vapor pours from the blade as Cyrus' variation of the Rankyaku, the Tempest Wave, formed along the cutting edge. Tempered with hatred and edged by the sword itself this pressure wave was on a level all its own, but Kermy was well aware of the threat that the attack posed as he quickly used his powerful legs to avoid the blast as the mini snow storm reeked havoc on the already wrecked prison. As Kermy landed a powerful hooked kick whips up and around and a blistering Rankyaku of his own assaults Cyrus. A crescent wound carves into the Hare's chest casting off a splatter of dark blood as the monster is driven back and down onto the ground. * 'Kermy'* is grumbled as Cyrus pulls himself from the wreckage of the prison floor. 

Kermy leaps to the side, the Hare was getting less predictable as he started to get more animalistic, though Kermy's CoO was able to keep pace, at least for the moment as a sharp conical bullet like Rankyaku tore into the wall behind him, leaving ice climbing for the ceiling.  "Tch" is growled as Cyrus came into view from the plume of dust, his chest was now covered in an armor like scale. The Hare seemed to choke though as he gripped at his neck, thanks to all the damage that Kermy had inflicted Cyrus' mixture of blood and virus was again mutating. Fur shaved away as dark blacks scales pushed into view, those haunting yellow eyes pulse as they become an incandescent blue. Falling to a knee Cyrus howls as the spines that dotted his back pull back into his body while knobs seemed to sprout over his shoulder blades. Form these knobs wings start to push. Bart's blood seemed to be taking a firmer grip as Cyrus once feline like face slightly stretched into more of a reptilian snout. Another set of Saber Fangs push pass scaly lips just behind the first. 

Kermy grunts as he pulls both sabers up, the clang of steel can be heard as the floor beneath his feet shatter and dip into a crater. Cyrus was now above him, those wings stretched outward as he uses them to create drag to force his massive weight down on Kermy.  "Seems I'm going to be forced to deal with you now eh?" is asked, no stated. Pushing back he forced a break,  "Rankyaku Breaker" is stated with a firm tone, Kermy had to give some respect. It had been a while since he had to use a named attack especially on some no named Pirate with a bounty lower than his shoelaces. Cyrus attempts to correct his path as he flew back, but Kermy was already on the offensive. Again he whips his foot around, this time into a dome like curve as he spins  on a heel. A flash of pressure can  be seen as he spins into a blaze of cuts that seem to hold within the dome he had just created as he pulled himself back into a standing position. With a thrust kick he shatters the attacks sending a blasting razor sharp barrage at the flying hare monster.    

As Cyrus slams into a bloody heap Rebecca is able to pull herself free of the ruble that she and Manni had landed in. Cut and nicked she pushes hair from her face as she pulled her little sister from the mess of stone and steel. Manni was calm now, lightly panting as the virus in her body stressed to the limits. Rebecca was somewhat relieved that her sister was, at least of now, calm. She glances around looking for signs of life, be it Cyrus, Zidane or that strange girl with the shifting weapon. What she sees however is the mass of the prison Zombies acting like her sister. They simply stumbled toward Cyrus as he pulled himself up from the blood soaked ground. He was a nasty mess of broken scales, bone and wings. Kermy hadn't even been forced to transform yet and he was handling this mutated Cyrus with seemingly ease. Rebecca franticly looks for Zidane, he needed to get up and help them either escape or deal with this. Looking around though, she sees no trace of the flamboyant Captain anywhere.  Looking up to seemingly pray, she catches strands of his hair. Zy had managed to not be caught in the partial collapse of the roof, he and Dewitt we at least safe, though up there neither could help. 

Stumbling Cyrus drooled blood as his body slowly pulled itself back together which annoyed Kermy more than anything.  "How many times do I have to put your ass down?" he asks, the sheer agitation in his voice was palpable. Cyrus answerers with a roar as his body pulsed. It seemed he was about to undergo another transformation. Kermy sighed, at this rate he may have to actually work at beating this thing. That simply meant that he'd have to permanently take this beast down now, taking the head should do the trick. As he geared up to kill Cyrus the strangest thing happens. The zombies that had gathered around them hiss in pain as they pull their hands to their heads and Cyrus' body stops bulging as a tick liquid froths from his clenched fangs. Though the virus was tapping into Cyrus' monster point, the damage that Kermy had inflicted pushed even this weaponized strain of the virus to the breaking point.

Cyrus struggles to stay on his feet as his body shrinks back down. Fur, scales, fangs and wings vanish leaving a wobbly human standing before Kermy. Deep in the DNA of Cyrus' body the virus was deteriorating; dying as if Cyrus himself had been killed and he falls to a knee as blood poured from his mouth. As if drawn to their dying leader the Zombies are quickly on Cyrus sinking their teeth into his body as if commanded. Rebecca cries as she held Manni in place as the young girl went ballistic again. Kermy watched with mild interest as the Zombies seemingly gorged themselves on Cyrus. But this behavior was commanded by Cyrus' blood. Deep in his body Williams' taint was able to overwrite the virus and now his body was mutating it to its use. One by one the Zombies fell as Cyrus stood. His body steamed as Manni again calmed.  "You should have just died, at least I get to kill you in front of her." he states pointing a blade a Rebecca whom was cradling her sister.

Cyrus doesn't say a word, he simply stares at Kermy as his skin turns white. Calcium builds just under his epidermis, setting on the dermis, as bone starts to push up pass his shoulders. A diamond hard variation of the bone forms over Cyrus' heart while his hair turned white and grew out. Cage like structures grow over his eyes as he swayed side to side. Razor sharp bone formed teeth over his lips and gave his knuckles a bite their own and when it was all said and done. A blast from the past stood before Kermy whose eyes widened. 

​
He recognized this. He was but a child when he witnessed the Warlord Paulsgrave Williams rid his town of a Pirate menace, this was a form similar to what he took to kill the Captain of that crew. 

 "Prepare yourself"

 "So, you can talk in that form can you?" 

Cyrus doesn't reply. He simply allows his actions to speak for them self as he vanished into a white blur. Kermy's CoO screams to the left and the Marine is just able to avoid the attack as the stone floor is turned to powder and ice from the impact of Mournblade.

 "Doomsday Cometh" 

Kermy pulls the back of one of his hands to his mouth, he was going to have to get serious as well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Rogers Pirate|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Aboard the Nonki]


 "I'm not really all that, oh look cookies!" is exclaimed as Hunter is sat at a Blackjack table. A plate of sugar cookies seductively calls out to him as a waitress places it just inches from his fingers.  "For me?" is asked with a starry eyed gaze. The woman, scantly clad in little to nothing, winks. 'Sure sugar, just for you." is replied in a deep southern accent. If the young inventor wasn't so enthralled with the sugary delight before him, the woman's posture and lack of cloths would have probably gotten him in boiling hot water with Jordyn. The southern belle scowled and stormed off, it was obvious Hunter wasn't giving her the time of day anytime soon.

"So?" the bartender asks as she approached. She glared to the boy as he scooped up a handful of the sugary delights. "He's about as dense as a block of wood" is the reply before her eyes fell on a man across the way. A smile slipped across her lips, he looked like a more promising prospect than Hunter as he was already flirting. "Keep the cookies with the boy, and he should be easy enough to handle." is added as she pranced off to get her slice of the action. The bartender merely cleans a glass as he shook his head, that girl was always prowling. His steely gaze cuts back to Hunter as the dealer gets the boy's attention.

 "Eh?! Game, I love games... wait, I need Beli?" he asks while scratching his head. If he knew that, he'd gotten an advance from Jordyn, though that woman had a tight handle on the cash flow. She could squeeze a Beli so hard that it'd cry. Looking up, the dealer spies the Bartender who nods, it wouldn't hurt to give this pup a bone as it were, at least until they found out who he was. The dealer nods in return as, "Its your lucky day kid, the owner is feeling generous." is stated as a couple of chips is slid his way. Hunter picks them up. Red, Blues and Greens all worth a Beli amount, not that Hunter knew that.  "So, how do you play?" is asked as Hunter looked at the small pile of chips he was given. The woman frowned while adjusting her tie, did this boy live under a rock his whole life, "Alright, listen up real well. I'm only explaining this once." she states to the dismay of the other players. 

 "Wha?" is asked in a muffled tone as Hunter woofed down a handful of the sugar cookies. the other patrons groan ~

[With Jordyn]

 "You've got to be kidding me" the woman growls while looking over the material. The man behind the counter on the other hand was focused on her assets. "Hmm?" is asked as he almost drooled. She was one of the curviest ladies he'd ever seen. His eyes were like daggers and Jordyn felt them as she turned her gaze. Her Roberts blood boiled, was this dick weed not paying her any attention because of how she looked? A hand slams into the counter snapping the man too, "Yes.." he drolly asks.  "Is this the best metal you have?" is growled, if she was going to Hunter proof the Nonki, she'd need the best material she could get her hands on. The man grinned, thinking that Jordyn would be an easy mark. Pagora didn't just scout for possibilities; they also delt in swindling the average Joe or Jane. If only it were that simple, and as this fellow would soon discover, Jordyn wasn't an average Jane.

"Why yes, that is the best sheet metal in all the North Blue, its what the Marines use." is replied hoping to net a large sell.  "Are you sure?" she asks, the man grinned and nodded. "Yes ma'am." he replied being as sweet as possible, if he were lucky he may get a little on the side if he cut her a 'deal'.  "I want to see the real deal buster." she states bending the metal into a pretzel. A shiver runs up the man's spine as Jordyn dropped the balled up steel over her back, who was this woman.... "Y-yes ma'am" he whimpers. ~~

[With Hunter]

 "Wow, this is a pretty easy game!? <3" he chuckles as he hit another 21. What he lacked in ability to invent these days, he seemed to make up with skill at gambling or ridiculous luck. "How much has he racked up?" the bartender asks, he'd broken three glasses so far watching the kid take his money, "Two Hundred Thousand" is replied by a waitress that kept his sugar cookies coming. "If this persists, I'll be ruined." is mumbled hoping that Hunter would hit a losing streak. As he cleaned the mess he made a man walks into the bar, looking around he heads straight to the bar, with not a word he slides a card to the bartender and walks away. The round man looks curiously at the man as he made his way out, flipping the card over a smile creeps over his face. On it was an emblem, a pair of sunglasses. Under it was a small depiction of Hunter's face, the boss had spoken and saved the man a small fortune.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 4, 2013)

*Sasha vs. Morticia*

Morticia made her way to Bazoo, who lay barely conscious on the floor. The ceiling above them was caving in and the walls crumbling apart. As if it wasn't bad enough Sasha had to deal with this slithering monster and get out of here alive, now she had to keep Bazoo from getting himself killed as well. 

"And the narc teddy bear joins the fun..." Morticia muttered as she slithered towards Bazoo. As she leaned down to grab him, Morticia was struck in the back of the head by a lone rock. "Gah!" She swung around to see Sasha holding another. "I'm your target. At least finish this bottle before you open another!" She tossed another rock at the snake woman, who whacked it aside with her tail. 

"Fine. This shouldn't take more than a few seconds anyway." Morticia said with a grin, before lunging at the swordswoman once again. 

*Several years ago in North Blue...*

"Sasha! Are you alright?!" Bannon and several other marines ran to Sasha's side. A slew of defeated pirates lay around them. Sasha suported herself with one of her swords. She turned to Bannon and the others. The left side of her face was bleeding, with long gash running down over her left eye. "One of them came up from behind me. I'm...I'm alright though." 

Back at the medical center, Sasha sat on one of the beds with the left side of her face heavily bandaged. The doctors spoke with a pair of men just outside her room. She could only hear the muffled sounds of their voices, no doubt discussing if she would be able to continue her work now that she was partially blinded. Sasha sulked as she hung her head down, laying a hand over her injury. 

It had been some days later when Sasha was approached by two sharply dressed officials. She recognized them as the two men who had spoken to the doctors back at the medical center. _"You, young lady. You're Sasha Noire, yes?"_ One of the men asked. "I am..." She wasn't sure what to make of these two. They didn't look like marines. Were they from the government?

_"We apologize if we're interrupting anything, but our superiors have taken a special interest in your case."_

"I'm sorry...my case?" Sasha tilted her head in confusion. 

_"Yes. You see, we're from the scientific development branch of the world government. As you know, your older brother was widely regarded as a hero to the marines, and the government alike. As his sibling, we feel you would make a perfect candidate for an experimental medical procedure the science division is pursuing. One that can grant you your sight back."_ 

Sasha's interest peaked when the men mentioned getting her full sight back. "Alright...I'm listening..." The man shook his head. _"We can explain further, but not here. Come with us."_

Sasha sat in a medical room, with a bright screen showing her designs and blueprints of some sort of circular device. A scientist stood pointing to and describing different parts of the blueprints to her. _"We call it the VX-Engine, or X-Ray Engine. Something Volk left behind. A sort of unfinished project if you will. You see, our program has taken interest in these designs, and we've worked with volunteers from the marines to see them completed."_ The scientist turned back to Sasha. _"So, are you interested?"_

*Back to the present...*

Sasha had been taking every chance she got to scan more and more or Morticia's body. It would seem her torso was indeed a weak spot. However, Sasha would have to bypass the snakewoman's tail to get to her main body. A single cut should take care of her from there. 

"Why don't you just die already?!" Morticia slashed her tail in all directions, Sasha being able to deflect each strike. She couldn't keep this up much longer though. This woman's strength was enormous, and each strike from her tail felt like a steel axe slamming down onto her blades. "Got to...find an opening..."


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 4, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates*
> 
> The boomerang came back to her hand and Kagami gambled again on Pandora?s box. ?Ok, you know what I went through. You know we need to beat this dude down, so give me something good! Please please pleaaaase!?
> 
> ...



Marco blinked, pointing to Sophia. "He helped me out of jail!" Sophia called out, "Wait.. they still don't get it!?" Marco thought to himself. "Hmm... now might be my chance..." He smirked a bit, "Ah, you see i'm the prisons doctor." Marco holds up his license, Polo Pollo, Marine Doctor. Certified. 

A proud gleam comes over Marco as he puts the document away. "Yes, That's right. I am an official doctor." He adjusts his hat and looks Kagami over. "Though~ I think it's been too long since your last checkup~" His fingers wiggle like snakes, BLAM! Sophia's fist knocks him into the ground. "Just cause you helped me doesn't mean i'll let you grope my friends!" 

Marco shook his head and stood up. "You're first, doesn't hurt that bad." Marco comments, his military training was much worse than anything Sophia could muster now. "Right, back to a serious note." Marco looked Kagami in the eyes. "We have to get out of here. There is an exit not too far from here, it will take us to sin city. From there we steal a marine ship and head out. There is an island, it's about... four islands south of here i believe. We need to go there."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus , Grand Line*​


*“If your dreams don’t scare you, they are not big enough.” – Ellen Johnson Sirleaf​*



Zy was sprawled out on his back but would occasionally pop up from the force of a superhuman conflict occurring beneath him. Every time that Zy roughly landed onto his back Dewitt, boy genius, began shaking the unconscious pirate. After several failed attempts to rouse the motionless youth Dewitt plopped onto his clothed posterior and let out a sigh of frustration, his had sinking. 

Everything was falling apart and the pirate captain was sleeping on the job. Head bowed, Dewitt would not to be deaf to not hear the sounds of two inhuman figures clashing and destroying the prison walls beneath them. The ships around them were burning and sinking, with a single marine ship fleeing the area. Lifting his arm slowly, the soreness finally beginning to kick in, Dewitt struggled to tap the code that would summon his robotic assistant. Sighing after, his limp hand hit the roof and his head drooped once more. When it arrived Dewitt cleared his throat and said, "Lina, I want you to write this list down."

The tiny hovering robot with small metallic wings and a miniature jet pack scribbled down Dewitt's list. Glowing pink lights in the place of eyes on Lina shined on the sweat and grime stained scientist's face. The tired boy offered a weak smile, and said, "Now go. We're running out of time."



*Meanwhile, with Alexia...*



"Stop! Let me go!" Alex shrieked as she struggled with the marine pinning her cheek to the sloppy deck. The princess attempted to avoid smearing filth all over that lovely visage, but failed miserably, and her face was rubbed in puddles that stunk of urine and other unsavory odors though that was acrid one in the mix. "When Zy finds out about this..."

"He'll what?" Brock Knightly snapped as he emerged from the darkness. Behind him was his newest alley, Tron. If one looked carefully the woman didn't appear human. She was one of the newer pacifista models. "We've discovered your friend's weakness. He'll be useless to you at Drum Island." The man then tossed Alexandria the cleanest rag he could find. "Clean yourself up. You're returning to Arabasta."

The trembling damsel in distress glared at Brock, ropey strings of filthy hair dangling in her face. She blew a few strands aside and snorted, casting her scalding glare at anything but the arrogant new Commodore. "You're so petty. You still hold him accountable for the death of your son? Are you really so hateful towards Zy that you'll let it blind you to what the marines are becoming? It's less about protecting the people and more about punishing pirates."

"Perhaps," Brock grumbled, stroking his slight checkerboard pattern of black and gray stubble. He had more gray since the death of his son than he ever had prior to it, the stress and hatred he held onto killing him slowly but surely. "I serve the World Government though, for better or for worse, it stands against the evils of this world. I'd think you, as a princess, would know what it means to protect one's people."

"What do you think I'm trying to do?!" Alex snapped at him. "Zy was going to help me!"

"Arabasta has changed even more than when you left it. That pirate is a Roberts, and he cares more about his crew and family than he ever did your problem. Your kingdom, in particular, has gotten worse. We've attempted assisting you, but we have been unable to intervene due to greater problems in the New World. It seems, at this rate, another war is on the horizon."

"..." Alex looked down, her mouth opening to speak but words failing her. It felt as if the wind had been knocked out of her. An arm cupped a shaking smooth arm, and she sighed in defeat. He was right. Zidane cared for his crew the way _she_ should have been caring for her people. "Take me home, please. I want to help my people. I think Zidane Roberts has completely forgotten what he promised me after all. You and I both know Zy is going to go to Drum Island though, and what then? He dies? Have you considered that he regrets what he did to your son? He's not an evil man. Imperfect, sure, but he's mischievous at the worst. I know this is going to sound cliche, but Mr. Knightly, killing him won't bring your son back."

"Shut up!" Brock snapped at her, before popping his neck. He shut his eyes and frowned while reconsidering murdering the young man for the umpteenth time. The sound of his stomping off alerted Alex to his retreat, and with his back to the girl the commodore said, "I'll send one of my men to take you home. It's your kingdom, your problem, but I'll support you with a small squad. You've already done your part. Zy will come to Drum Island pursing you."

Alex looked down, sighing. She was unable to hear the muffled cries of Jamal being smacked around in a dark room. A masked marine cried in a gruff voice, "Whurr urs hrr?!"

Jamal shook his head and shrugged, as he not only couldn't he figure out what the man wanted, he understand what he was saying. *"WHURR URS HRR?!!"* The echoing slap knocked the taste out of the Arabarian magician's mouth and sent Jamal crashing to the floor still tied to the chair. The sound of his violent interrogation continued as the marine continued to question Jamal.

Brock held a hand out, frowning as he said, "What is that?"

A lone lizard sat on a small boat could be seen in the distance holding up a sign with [ Will Perform Fellatio For Assisted Travel ] written on it.

"..."

"It would seem that lizard is in need of assistance." Tron commented.

The marine ship closed in on the drifting boat and Brock stepped forward to shout down at the lonely traveler, "Are you in need of assistance? Who did this to you?"

Looking up, the scraggly lizard's eye twinkled with the memory of being defeated by that hare-man and the purple haired guy. He recalled on his travels catching randomly tossed wanted posters the pirate's name. Shaking with miserable rage, the lizard held up a freshly scribbled sign that read, [ IT WAS CYRUS AND ZIDANE! ZIDANE ROBERTS AND CYRUS CROSS! HELP ME AND I'LL DO _ANYTHING_ FOR YOU! ]

"N-no need for that. Come aboard. It would seem we have a mutual enemy. What's your name?" Brock asked.

[ Call me Reptar ]



*Back at the prison...*



Bazoo took the opening Sasha provided to hide. It was incredible. This crew seemed to get stronger and stronger, and Bazoo wondered for a moment if he could get stronger himself. He'd need his explosives of course, but it was time for him to shine as well. He ran for it thanking Sasha as he did, and bumped into an equally anxious Rebecca. Kermy and Cyrus were still battling, and the floor beneath them crumbled. They ended up landing right in front of Sendo. A giant bear in prisoner clothing, a bodacious young girl with a wildly snapping pink haired zombie in her arms. 

"Wait, you're..." Bazoo started, staring face to face with the legendary revolutionary leader, Sendo. He then shrieked as zombie Manni was thrown into his furry arms. "WHAT IN THE HELL?! DON'T JUST TOSS HER INTO MY DAMNED ARMS SHE'S A ZOMBIE! BECCA! BECCA WAIT!"

"SHE WON'T BITE YOU, JUST WATCH HER! CYRUS NEEDS ME!" Rebecca shouted as she ran off. She recognized Sendo as well, and knew enough to know he wasn't a bad man. They'd be safe down there. She ran up walls and flipped with lightning fast agility on her way back upstairs. When she arrived she did so to Kermy narrowly avoiding Cyrus' assault. He transformed into his frog-man form, which he beat the shit out of her with ease, and was still barely able to avoid the monstrosity her beloved had become.

"Damn it..." Rebecca whispered, and then threw an arm up to deflect the debris flying her way as she was blown back from the force of the terrifying new form Cyrus transformed to. Her back hit a wall, and she slowly lost consciousness...


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 5, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus , Grand Line*​


*Wake the fuck up, Zidane Roberts!*​












​

"Interesting," Kermy calmly stated as he landed as a swipe of the spiked arm nearly took his face off. He shifted to his second form to stay ahead of Cyrus by a fair margin this time, as he couldn't risk being struck. Moving so fast that it sounded like gunshots each time he disappeared, Kermy analyzed the new form Cyrus took on. Nothing he used seemed to be capable of putting him down, but the force of this brute, the speed, and all else included was off the charts compared to before.

Cyrus hesitated, as if sensing something was off or wrong, which was more than enough for Kermy to unleash a kick that further destroyed the prison that Bombera was assisting them in obliterating. When Cyrus pushed through it, unharmed, Kermy realized that nothing he dished out would put him down. He truly had achieved the same transformation as the monstrous force known as Paulsgrave achieved in the past. "Well then, it would seem I'm unable to hold back any longer. I shall battle brute force with brute force then."



*Spoiler*: __ 










Kermy's cry shook the entire prison as he began growing increasingly large and far more hideous. It was Kermy's monster point, and switching to it left walls crumbling as he smashed through the roof. Nothing visible overhead but the sky above as Kermy landed on the rocky formation leading to Sin City as he leaned his massive had back, charging for a watery blast that would completely annihilate the prison and so he hoped the prisoners in one shot.

"Ngh... Cyrus..." Rebecca weakly muttered as she regained consciousness. She searched for Zy, but failed to spot him anywhere. She wondered many things now. Would Sendo help? Would they all perish? Would Cyrus continue transforming? They were running out of options and she needed to think fast. Sighing, she bit back the embarrassment that she'd feel for what she knew she had to do next. Rebecca looked up and shouted, "ZY! WE'VE FOUND A TREASURE ROOM! ALL OF THIS GOLD! OUR GOLD! THEY'RE STEALING IT!"


Our Gold...​


They're stealing it...​


Zy's eyes popped open as an unspeakable rage boiled through his body, the pirate trembling beneath the pile of rubble burying him. His gold. They were taking *his* gold?!

_
*"UOHHHHHH!!!"*​_


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 6, 2013)

*Sasha vs. Morticia*

"WHY. WON'T. YOU. DIE?!" Morticia shouted between slashes. "Raaaargh!" She brought her arm down, smashing it into the ground, which crumbled beneath her augmented strength. "Not fast enough." Sasha said with a smile as she landed lightly on the snake woman's forearm. "You...!" 

Morticia threw her arm up, launching Sasha into the air. Sasha grabbed onto one of the many falling chunks of debris as it dropped down onto Morticia, who swung her tail towards it, shattering the piece of concrete. "Still too slow!" Sasha leaped off the rubble before Morticia's tail hit it, drawing both her blades and crossing them as they connected to Morticia's stomach. "Silver Storm" Sasha landed on the floor just behind the snake woman, as crimson erupted from Morticia's body, her eyes going white. "How...did you...know where..." Her body went limp, and she smashed onto the floor next to Sasha, who waited a moment before withdrawing her swords. "One thing I can thank the marines for. My VX-Engine let me see the weakest part of your body, something I could cut, and exploit it." 

"Well...shit..." Morticia managed to choke out before going silent. Sasha exhaled as she tried to remain standing. This took almost everything out of her as well. 

"Good show, love." Sasha turned to the entrance of the prison, to see Montgomery and his squad standing behind him. He applauded somewhat sarcastically as his dogs joined his side. "You're..." 

"Ol' Captain Montgomery, dearie. Call me Monty, please." He looked over at the beaten monster laying beside Sasha. "A member of the ol' revolutionary group everyone's been fussin' about. I thank you for apprehending 'er. Sasha could tell from his attire this guy was a member of G-2. The captain Bannon said he was sending. "Normally, I'd offer you a reward. Unfortunately, things bein' as they are, you're a wanted criminal yourself..." 

Sasha stepped back. _"Shit, I can barely stand up. There's no way I can fight a marine captain right now."_ Monty smiled pleasantly. "Seein' as you're a former ally, I'll give you a chance to come quietly. I'd recommend takin' it, love."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 6, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]

[Outside of the Dave Jones:The *other*side]

Kai VS Blake VS Genma

Speaking of the other, said U.C. captain was still on the ground and seemed out cold. There was not a sign of any activity going on, looking at him from the outside but it was the inside that counts. The Sunburst Booster cartridge Genma popped in his mouth was being dissolved in that furnace he called a stomach and it was kick starting a physical reaction in his body that would unlock a new hidden power that lurked inside of him. 

It took Blake a few seconds, to process just what happened. First getting blindsided like that, and then that blond little bitch suddenly snatching his prey right from under his nose. "That was going to be my Odadamn kill!" He yelled out in rage. As he swung his ungodly weapon around, the red eyed school girl looking blond simply stood there perfectly still and simply awaited his next move. When he started his charge, she finally made a move.

She slowly took a few steps to her right, subtly putting some distance between her and Kai and most importantly keeping him out of the path of this monstrosity. It should just a minute or two, and despite how much of a freak this guy was..... She would give him that time. She waited until the last possible second and then activated the thrusters hidden in the fake heels that she was wearing. Her shoes and feet split open and blue flame jets lifted her small frame up in the air. This made Blake miss his target and his wrath was unleashed on a poor hand cart that would never do it's part in quenching the thirst of a man by facilitating the moving around of kegs.

Blake was just able to swing his weapon around and use's it size to shield himself from the hail of bullet fire that Genma unleashed on him. He was grinding his teeth in frustration as he once again kept playing defense while a gnat pelted him from afar. 

"Hmmm?" Genma's attention had been caught by something else, and she ceased fire. "It looks like my part in this is over, I'll go back to being a silent observer."

"Huh?"Blake didn't catch most of it, all he knew was that the gunfire had ceased and it looked like the bitch was acting like she was open to an attack. This time he will dice her up good. "I won't miss....." He never got to finish this sentence, as he was blindsided once more as a scalding hot blow to the temple sent him cartwheeling into a wall.

Seconds before

"Ugh......what's going on?" Kai was feeling tired and heavy, but as those feelings started to make way for something else. Warmness enveloped him. "I'm starting to feel so hot, and not that regular kind where all dem dudes and chicks can't wait to get their hands on my abs and ass." He groaned as he struggled to open his eyes, and keep them open. He was having trouble focusing his vision, or his mind for that matter. 

Burp

Also it felt like he had a killer indigestion going on, was it all those chicken wings he drowned in all that hot sauce? Or was it........Hmmm he heard about the dangers a sexy little piece of ass could have when going out drinking, his sensei had told him all about it. His drink must've been spiked. He got date raped son! Someone put spanish fly in his beer or something, and has their wicked way with him. His butt felt kinda warm actually, that can't be good.

He had some trouble, and made it on his feet and his eyes focused on Blake who was shielding himself. Only now he remembered, he had been in the middle of a fight and this was no time to mess around. While a moment ago, he was having trouble finding the strength to get up again...... He was slowly realizing that this increasing heat was bringing a new reserve of strength and energy with it and before he knew it, he was not just feeling as good as ever...... He felt better! "Spanish Fly, fuck yeah!" He could get into this shit, if this came at the cost of being defiled by some uggo he normally wouldn't give the time of day when sober..... Well he might be able to live with it.

He came in hot, literally, as the iron bones in his hand and feet were starting to heat up exponentially his bodyheat was rising dramatically in accordance with the heat of his internal furnace. His own body was naturally resistant to the heat generated by his DF powers, and while under normal conditions his body heat wouldn't be that much higher than of another........... Right now damn near smoking.

The wild swing he took connected with Blake's head and sent the freak flying. Leaving an amazed Kai who had no idea what was going on, or where this all was coming from.

From a distance, Genma flashed a satisfied smile. The cartridge she had made him ingest had done it's job, the chemicals inside set of a reaction in his stomach that would make his internal heat rise dramatically and while this wasn't anything like the real deal, this false version would do just fine. With this he should be able to take on even a high level opponent like Blake.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 11, 2013)

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Doomsday II]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

Cyrus pauses as Kermy lands with a thunderous roar in the near distance. The jagged bone that lined his lips curl to a wicked smile when the large behemoth of a monster lifted its head to the heavens. It looked as if this monstrous frog was going to end this by finishing the entire prison and its populace off in one single devastating attack. 

* 'BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!'​*
Spiraling to ever great depths of insanity Cyrus explodes into a fit of laughter slamming his free hand off a knee as he does so. Those that were fortunate enough to not get bitten in the process of events that had transpired in the last fifteen minutes or so were now staring down their imminent demise, at the hands of a Marine no less. Blisterpus staff, or what remained, scramble in an effort to save their own skins only to happen upon the realization that Kermy had effectively cut off all routes of escape. They are forced to watch their death build upon the grotesque lips of the frog man that sat out in the bay, upon a craggy lily pad.

Rebecca watched as tears built around her eyes. Cyrus seemed so far away. He stopped laughing as quickly as he started. That grin that crossed his lips fell to a scowl of hatred. Making a move, he walks toward the edge of the sea that surrounded the island while Kermy built his attack. Looking down he pulls Mournblade out and held it before him. Those dark red eyes fall over the masterfully crafted blade and that devilish grin slowly slips back over his face.  "Do you think that your barrier of water will stop me?" is asked, though it was obvious that Kermy at that distance couldn't hear Cyrus. Not that the monstrous frog man would care. 

Cyrus chuckles to himself and then dips Mournblade into the sea. Its natural properties start to draw in the warmth of the sea making the waters around the blade more frigid and soon ice starts to form. This is when Cyrus knew it was time. Pulling Mournblade free he rears back as far as he can, the vapor trail covers his body, just briefly before an icy sheen can be seen forming from the water that was on its blade,  "Cryo-Impact" spinning the sword in his hand he allows the handle to slip between his middle and ring finger. Now cupping the hilt of the weapon in his palm it resembles an icy javelin. With a heavy handed toss the spear is launched toward Kermy with unrelenting power. Below it, as it travels, the water lightly dips and freezes over as heat is robbed from the sea at an even greater rate than earlier. 

Mournblade slams into the base of the outcropping  that Kermy is sitting and a pillar of ice explodes toward the heavens interrupting Kermy's attack. Kermy growls as he shatters the pillar. How dare they! With an air of death about him Cyrus was now walking toward the large behemoth across the ice bridge he'd created. This was going to end. One way or another. ~

[A Few Months Ago; New World Aboard the Fortune]

Bart's gaze turns from Mito. The question was a good one. * "Aye, tell me Mrs. Queen, you know of the Song of the Damned? Aye?"* is asked. Mito nods, of course she did. It was sang at Kai's crowning, Bart himself led the song. 

* "Aye, silly question, I agree"* Bart chuckles, though there was a hint of sorrow in that laugh. Still focused on the seas Bart starts to pace to and fro as if he was debating on saying anything further. 

Mito, pulling a hand to her mouth, begins to approach the Emperor, but the crowned Strongest Man in the world gave off a deathly aura that threatened to wither even her. * "The song is a History in Brief of the very distant past, Xifeng speculates it tells the Origins of the Devil Fruits"* is stated as Bart walked. From time to time as he speaks he stops to lean across the railing of his ship. * "That not be n'er the important part. What I'm about to tell you may not go past the bindings of this ship."* Bart's voice grows stern as he turned to her. 

* "Attached to the song, in a more ancient time; far more ancient than I.  Is a deathly vision of a world darkened by stone"* ~~

[Present; Blisterpus]

'INCOMING ATTACK!'

A Marine aboard Kermy's ship shouts. A canon ball explodes the waters mere feet from the ship's hull. Ms. P snorts and storms toward the starboard bow.  "What is the meeeanig of this!" is shouted as the Marine cowers before her rage. "A enemy ship has opened fire on us!" A backhand sends him spiraling to the deck,  "I can see that" is snaps as she rips the binoculars from the man.  "Who is attacking us, which is what I wanted you to tell me." is added as she punted the man into the sea. Lifting the binoculars to her face a second canon ball nearly snaps their mast in two. 

​
Ms. P's eyes widen,  "What is he doing here? Everyone battle stations!" is shouted at the top of her lungs. Marines start to scramble, they didn't know what was going on, this was supposed to be your basic snatch and run. Getting some escapee girl and killing the man that had helped her. Now they were about to go to war?  "Why are we going into full alert?" a Lt. Commander asks as he walked up to her. A sneer crosses her features. Shoving the binoculars in his hands she points into the direction of the oncoming vessel.

 "That is why" 

The man pulls the binoculars to his face -fuck-

 "Why is the first Division Commander of the Wreckers here?" is asked as another canon ball explodes mere inches from the ship this time.


----------



## kluang (Aug 14, 2013)

InfIchi said:


> Marco blinked, pointing to Sophia. "He helped me out of jail!" Sophia called out, "Wait.. they still don't get it!?" Marco thought to himself. "Hmm... now might be my chance..." He smirked a bit, "Ah, you see i'm the prisons doctor." Marco holds up his license, Polo Pollo, Marine Doctor. Certified.
> 
> A proud gleam comes over Marco as he puts the document away. "Yes, That's right. I am an official doctor." He adjusts his hat and looks Kagami over. "Though~ I think it's been too long since your last checkup~" His fingers wiggle like snakes, BLAM! Sophia's fist knocks him into the ground. "Just cause you helped me doesn't mean i'll let you grope my friends!"
> 
> Marco shook his head and stood up. "You're first, doesn't hurt that bad." Marco comments, his military training was much worse than anything Sophia could muster now. "Right, back to a serious note." Marco looked Kagami in the eyes. "We have to get out of here. There is an exit not too far from here, it will take us to sin city. From there we steal a marine ship and head out. There is an island, it's about... four islands south of here i believe. We need to go there."



"Are you guys finish yet? I just blow up the evil mad scientist." Bombera looks over the other Stratosphere's battle with a mountain of bodies behind him and a bottle of rum on his right hand. Bombera walks towards Kagami and slightly bow. "Ello captain. This place's rum taste bad. Really bad."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 14, 2013)

Kagami blinked a few times and gave the guy a thumbs up. “Ok, so you can be the replacement doctor until we find Marco. Oh hey, when we do then I can be doubly reckless!” Kagami said looking back at the chaos behind her. “Um…I’m sure they fools be fine. We managed to fend off a zombie invasion on an island, right Sophia?” 

She shudders as if not wanting to remember it. Kagami nods and wades through the crowd of prisoners and guards dispatching them with her saw as she went. “Sorry! Excuse me! Get out the fucking way you asshole! I’mma fuck you up! Shit, you better stay down, yeah!” Kagami said reverting to her lingo she picked up.

It was then the Bombera came beside the group. Kagami nodded sagely as she sniffed the rum.

“Oh hey you found…” he started as he saw Marco but was quickly shushed by the doctor,

“Yes me! Wonderful me the prison doctor that you’ve only met briefly before!” Marco yelled out.

“Fine…ok yeah you found him.” Bombera sighed, “What now?”

“I dunno, blast through this wall with your funky ass powers. See where it takes us….”


*Teri*

She was running out of ammo. First prisoners trying to escape and now some rather aggressive zombies. Each bullet found it’s mark but it would be pretty soon before she had to resort back to the blades on her guns. She watched as they came around the side, passed a wall and towards the boat. 

“Well might as well pay your way to be on this dumbass crew..” she said readying herself for the onslaught.

*BOOOOM!*

The wall which they were passing by exploded, with brick and mortar colliding gruesomely with the undead creatures.

“Oh Teri! Hi! You got a boat!” Kagami said sweetly as Teri bent over, putting her hands on her knees.

“About damned time! I had the boat secured ages ago.”

“Well excuse me! Giant freaking zombie hare In there goin buckwild on my ass. Bitch you better step the fuck off!” Kagami said getting all up in her face. Teri shook her head. 

“You are going to get rid of that prison talk cos it’s freaking annoying. Get on the damned boat!” Teri ordered.

“Bitch I’m the captain of this bitch. No bitch ass bitch is gonna boss me around bitch!” Kagami said as she walked onto the ship, “An I’m doin this cos I want to not cos you told me to!”

Eventually the crew got onto the boat and got the hell out of the prison only to be faced with a huge marine boat.

“Uh…”

“Hmmm.”

“Engage stealth systems!” Kagami ordered.

“This boat doesn’t have….” Teri started only to see Kagami climb into a barrel. Marco seemed on board with the idea, to which Teri sighed and also got into a barrel along with the rest of the crew.

No sooner had the stealth systems been engaged that a massive explosion emanated from the marine ship, sinking the smaller one that the stratosphere’s were on, sending the barrels into the sea to be pulled and pushed by the tide.

“My ship! You bastards! I loved that ship! So many memories! Bastard marine scum, you’ll pay. Pay dearly!” Kagami shook a fist at the huge ship, whilst sobbing profusely.

“You just got on that boat! Less than a minute, Kagami!” Teri yelled as water started to splash into the barrel. “Shit! Why’d I get the leaky one?”

The crew floated towards the grey Sin City, where almost everything could be obtained, but at a price that for some was too high to pay.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 14, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus Prison*​
*QUICK, GET TO DA CHOPPA!*​

Zy willed himself conscious, but even then, the place felt as if he'd been locked in a blizzard. His eyes immediately swirled, and he fell only to be caught and held up by Rebecca. "Is everyone...?"

"Zombies? No. They've got my sister though, and Cyrus is still..." Rebecca miserably attempted to reply, but got caught up, choking on her words. Her two most precious people were the ones to catch the virus, and she didn't know if there was any coming back from that.

"Hmm..." Zy wearily lifted his face to take in the ginormous frog bastard off in the distance. Must be Kermy. Then the battle taking place outside of the ship. He wasn't sure who that might be. 

A mysterious stranger stood beside them suddenly. Neither Zy nor Rebecca knew where he came from. A wide slash that nearly cut them in two sliced the air instead. Rebecca pushed Zy one way and dived the other. "We've got to split up! I left Manni with Bazoo, I'm going after Cyrus!"

Rebecca took off running, cringing inwardly. She felt like she was making shitty choices again and again, and wondered somewhere inside if things had fallen apart due to her mixing in with the wrong crowd. Whoever this new guy was, he was definitely better than Kermy, which scared her senseless. She'd love to pretend she was running because of a plan, but the truth was... she was frightened. As horrifying as Cyrus had become, as well as the monster he battled, she felt it a gentler fate than being stuck with whoever this was. Judging by his clothes, she wagered a Vice-Admiral. _I'm sorry, Zy..._

"Your time is up, Zidane Roberts." The man spoke with a type of authority that rattled his cornered prey. "So your weakness is cold, is it? That's a shame. That's fairly easy to exploit." The tall man with a thick and scruffy black beard streaked with gray calmly pointed out.

"..." Zy's magenta stare swept side to side as he plotted a way out of this mess. If not for him, at least for his crew. With his hair hanging wildly and dirt smudged all over his pretty-boy face, Zy looked to be at his most vulnerable state. 

"Looking for a way out for yourself? Your crew? Don't. Even if you were to escape me, two more Vice-Admirals are arriving. Your journey into piracy ends here. You know, it's almost a shame. It seems one by one the next generation are failing to live up to our expectations. A big fuss about nothing at all," taunted the Vice-Admiral.

Zy found himself shaking with unbridled fury. His eyes immediately lit up, glowing as he shot forward with remarkable speed. A fist shot at the Vice-Admiral's face, but the marine dodged it with ease, his own fist smacking the approaching pirate's jaw hard enough to send him spiraling into a wall. "I told you, you aren't escaping here."

Rising while rubbing his jaw, Zy spit blood onto the floor as he snickered and said back, "Yeah, well. I may as well have a little fun before I go down. Now then, move before I cook you into a beam-roasted marineburger. Bimu Bimu no...LIGHT SHOW!"

The Vice-Admiral calmly closed in for the kill until bright lights momentarily blinded him. The cheap trick made him scowl and rub at his eyes while Zy ran for it. "Heh. Trickery fitting for a kid."

"Gotta find Manni and the others! Come on ya damned body! Fight the cold!" Zy anxiously insisted, already feeling the chill creep back into his bones. He fell, landing chest first against the hall. He tried to get his paralyzed body to respond, but it failed him, leaving Zy on the floor gnashing his teeth and victim to the doom awaiting him. 

"Uh, thanks..." Manni offered Sendo, back to normal, somehow. This guy must be a devil fruit user too. Bazoo had heard someone approaching, and repositioned himself behind Sendo along with Manni.  "Oh crap, someone is coming!" The gorgeous little girl and Bazoo embraced one another, that cowardly spirit they occasionally shared kicking back up in them.



*Outside of the Prison...*​


Rebecca's forearm covered her face as she watched the monsters go at it. Whatever Cyrus had become, somehow he was battling Kermy's most destructive form head on and not losing ground. The aftermath of each attack was nearly enough to blow the proud martial artist off of her feet. She took the sword and grabbed it with all of her might. Even if it made things harder on them, she would try to return Cyrus to normal herself. "He's not your regular guy. If I help him, I know he can beat this!"

Sword in hand, Rebecca took off across the icy path to her beloved, fear placed aside for the moment. If they had to go down, they'd go down fighting. While running Rebecca noticed a battle taking place. That ship belonged to The Wreckers! She almost laughed in relief, staring as their only hope of escape in this prison of disaster sailed towards them. Kermy's blasts, which were blown apart by Cyrus flew in different directions that sent the currents splashing high. Rebecca lost her footing and slid, the chef instinctively stomped to halt her trip and forgetting her strength in the process immediately plunged herself into the sea. 

Soon it appeared as if there were numerous waterfalls raining from the sky judging by the liquid barrage Kermy unleashed. He was unable to swim, which left him in a compromising position during their skirmish. He couldn't maneuver, but figured it wouldn't be necessary in this form anyhow. He was wrong. Now he intended to go all out. There were cuts, scrapes, and bruises all over him from where he failed to keep Cyrus back. "Well then. This is my final form, Cross. Shall we? Though I do think your woman is swimming with the sea kings at the moments. Tsk, priorities."



*Meanwhile, with Dewitt...*​


Dewitt's back was to the wall as he listened in. Shit! She was in trouble. He pressed some keys on what appeared to be a regular watch, and a few robots rounded the corner. Eyes glowing with artificial life, they closed in Montgomery while Dewitt remained hiding.

_I need to wait until just the right moment to assist her. The crew is too scattered as is, and unless we work together we're screwed. Let's see how he handles T1, T2, and T3 first._ They were weaker versions of the Pacifista he created in his spare time, and though he was just testing them out for now, he hoped it'd present enough of an opening to slip out with Sasha.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 15, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[Doomsday III; The Return of the Drifter]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

Cyrus, in his monstrous Doomsday form, towered over Kermy's smaller frame. From the cages that covered his eyes the monster of a man looked down on the frog as he adjusted his stance. Those glossy, focused eyes look up to the monster. A grin slipped across his reptilian lips. He had noticed that the woman he came to re-capture had fallen into the seas. "Well then. This is my final form, Cross. Shall we? Though I do think your woman is swimming with the sea kings at the moments. Tsk, priorities."  he states as he pulled at the tattered Marine coat that still clung to his skin even after his monstrous transformation had came and passed. The bone on Cyrus' lips curled as the small frog spoke to him, those eyes dead and full of rage, but even in this state there was still something left, something of the man that Rebecca had fallen for all those months ago. 

As Kermy had hoped, a spark of his humanity spilled through and for the briefest of moments Cyrus turned his gaze away from him. This was all that he needed, the smallest of openings to gain the upper hand. Figuring this may be the only attack he'd get that was free Kermy strikes. In an explosion of speed unlike anything that had been witnessed on Blisterpus craters a good portion of the outcropping the two were standing upon. As powdered stone floated in the air Kermy calls his attack,  "Frog Lancer!" Cyrus turns into the attack, on instinct alone. But for once in the monster's existence instinct alone couldn't save him. By the time he turns his head back, his vision is filled with the top of Kermy's green flipper like foot. In the next instant, what sounded like canon fire is heard. Kermy had imbued his kick with a Rankyaku as he attacked. Cyrus' head violently snaps back, as it fractures and cracks, and he is blasted back toward the prison.

With a thunderous impact, that sounded like rolling thunder, Cyrus explodes into one of the few walls that remained intact forcing that bit of the wall to collapse around him. But Kermy's kick was far from done driving the monster into Blisterpus. With the weight of a freight train Cyrus slams into the unstable floor. Under the strain of the impact the floor gives way and Cyrus plummets to the floor beneath.  Bazoo and Manni already on edge about the noises they had heard jump as the ceiling just to their left hits the floor. Manni gasps as Cyrus' mangled form pulls itself from the wreckage of stone and mortar.  "C..Cyrus?" she asks, but the man that stood before them wasn't the man that Bazoo remembered, hell he wasn't even the monster Zombie from minutes earlier. Stumbling he doesn't even recognize that he'd been spoken too as flakes of bone fell from his body. Not only was Kermy exceptionally strong in this form, he was very poisonous and before he could even attempt to reengage Kermy, he collapses to the ground, even in this state he begins to cough up blood.  "Mr. Sendo!" ~

[Aboard the SeaWulf]


*Spoiler*: __ 




Jedidiah 'Jed' D. Roberts
Quezacotl Mythical Zoan



A tall man with spiked hair and an eye patch walks toward the bow of the ship, a spy glass in his hands;  "I suppose that who fell in the water was that Rebecca girl you told me about."  is asked as he whipped his strange white cloak off his shoulders. Tsung, with hands behind his back, steps up to the much larger man.  "Yes, that would have been Ms. Lockhart." is replied. The larger man looked back to Kermy as he stooped over to look into the churning, frigid, waters. Seemed he still wanted to claim the prize he'd came for. But his Devil Fruit prevented him from acting on his impulse.  "I'll go and fetch the lovely lady!" William volunteers; a wide grin on his face.  "I don't think I like the idea you being around her Wily; I'll go and save her." Alicia states as she walked up to the railing of the ship.  "Hey, don't take all my fun from me!" the red head shouts as he went for his weapon,  "If you're itching for a fight William, you can go and keep Kermy D. Frog busy." the large man barks. William sweats with a sour grin on his face,  "Y.yes Captain.." he laments as he backed down.

Pulling her pants from her, Alicia revels slightly odd legs. As she pulled her coat and shirt off her light blond hair seems to lengthen, to cover her breast, and darken significantly. Jumping to the rail she sit as her legs combine into a tail, seemed that the Mercenaries were more than just your run of the mill information brokers. At least one wasn't human, but a mermaid.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Alicia; Siren Mermaid 



With a giggle she slips from the railing and into the seas below. 

 "So, Tsung are you ever going to tell me why your wife's hair turns black when she goes Mermaid." Tsung grinned;  "Her hair turns black for you eh Captain Roberts, well she's a New World Mermaid, known as a Siren. Normally 'men eaters' their appearance reflects what their prey likes. For William her hair turns green, me.. red. It's all preference. You like black headed women obviously." is the reply. Jed rolled his eyes, sneaky, sneaky.  "David, you'll man the ship.",  "What of the Absolution and Ms. Piggy?" the large man grins as he lifted a hand to the heavens and the skies instantly darken around Kermy's ship as the seas start to pitch and roll. Kermy notices the disturbance and rapidly building thunder storm over open sea. That could mean only one thing ...  "Yo, where are you looking?" William walked around one of the elevated stone pillars that dotted the outcropping. Kermy's expression soured; it was the Wreckers.

 "You're with me Tsung" ~~

[With Cyrus]

Gasping Cyrus pulled himself from the floor. Pulling his arms to his chest he falls back to his side and curls. His mind was racing, and he didn't quite recall anything that had happened. It was all but a blurry haze that floated around his mind.  "Cyrus, CYRUS!" Manni yells, when he doesn't respond she gives a worried look to Bazoo and then a curious one to Sendo who simply sat to her left. Standing she rears back and gives Cyrus a solid kick to the ribs.  "Lil Britches!" he shouts as Cyrus groans while he rolled over to his other side;  "What?!" is asked  "Ah! Manni?!" Cyrus was back in the world of the living,  "Why did you kick me, and where is Rebecca and the rest of the crew? Where am I?",  "Becca was with you ..." a worried look crosses Manni's face and Cyrus' lit up like he remembered something.  "Kermy" ~~~

[With Zidane]

"I told you Zidane Roberts, your time is up. You and your crew make their final stand here." the Marine states as he landed next to Zy. The bitter cold that lingered from Mournblade left a chill that ran to Zy's core. How could something so menial be so damning?   "Time to die Zidane",  "I'd put that little toy away if I were you." falling from a darkened sky Jed's sword just misses the Vice Admiral's head. With a grunt the man flips twice backward as Tsung lands next to Zy,  "Been a while young master Roberts, you look like hell." the sharply dressed man states as he knelt to the young Roberts. "Thunderbird Roberts, what are you doing out of the New World?" is angrily asked.  "You know, I never understood the moniker 'thunder bird' I'm more like a giant winged snake... Oh, wait. I don't think that you have the right to ask about Roberts' business. But I did hear about my little bro here having some problems." is replied. The Vice Admiral growls as Jed pulled his jagged katana to his shoulder,  "I see that you are that problem at the moment." is added as that deadly blade is lifted to the heavens. A bolt of lightning falls from the skies, supercharging the blade with a brilliant glow that emanated with heat that rapidly dispelled the frigid air in the area. 

The blade is then held to his side, in a lazy stance as lightning traveled the length of it.  "I leave problems in cinders"~~~~ 

[Kermy and William]

 "Stand still!" the Frog yells as he fires powerful rounds of water. William just grins flicking strands of hair from his face.

 "I believe his fight is with me" 










​
Standing atop the pillar that William rounded Cyrus stood, his tattered armor whipping in the breeze. William shrugs as the Hare-man dropped to the ground. Weaponless he stared Kermy down.  "I thought you were dead, and now you stand before me seemingly back to normal. You'll die.",  "Only humanity can truly defeat monsters, I'd rather be a man and die protecting the ones I love than kill you as a monster that lusts after only death and destruction." is replied as Cyrus fell into an open palm stance, Rebecca walks up beside him she too falls into an open palm stance. Though she was chilled to the bone from her near brush with death, she was still ready to give her life as well. 

 "I don't believe in killing women, they have their place. But for you, I'll make an exception as you've been a thorn in my side too long.",  "You'll have to kill me first" Cyrus interrupts,  "If I may" Alicia's voice bubbles from the depths. Mournblade lifts from the waters. After saving Rebecca  she had dove back into the deep to retrieve the sword she, Rebecca, had carried with her. As her dark hair broke the surface of the water the weapon is tossed to Cyrus. William keeps Kermy busy so Cyrus can grab it.  "I believe that playing field is more leveled, allow me to show you what Helen Swann taught me." ~~~~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 16, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]

[Outside of the Dave Jones:The otherside]

Kai VS Blake

"The fuck!?" Blake got back on his feet, his jaw was throbbing and it felt hot even. What the hell did just happen. Out of the corner of his eye, he detected movement and he raised his arms to take on a defensive stance. He expected to block the strike, and then make a move to grab his weapon, but it didn't play out of like that.

THWACK!

The defense was inadequate, Kai's uppercut smashed straight through it and sent him a few feet up in the air. When gravity regained it's hold on him again, and pulled him back again, Kai's round house kick sent him flying and he crashed into a wall. The bricks cracking under the force of the collision.

"Ugh!" Blake landed flat on his flate, on the cobblestone path. Spitting out blood and clutching his ribs. This increase in strength and speed, where the hell did it come from?

Meanwhile

Genma was comparing the results of what was taking place right here in front of her eyes, to the data from the files. She had to admit, while she was surprised that her plan had gone so smoothly, the odds had been small despite being the most effective course of action, but the results...........

They were underwhelming, was this the feared state the consumer of the Kane Kane no Mi would enter when his rage would boil over...... Maybe it wasn't the same thing, a woman like her knew all about it. It took the real deal to get the results you wanted. 

Her scanners detected that Kai's internal temperature, though still rising, wasn't rising at the rate it had been moment before. He was going to his his climax soon, and this lady wasn't getting what she needed from this...... Story of her life. 

Meanwhile with Blake

Kai came in hot, once again. Blake was still down and the heel to his neck should take him out in one blow. Should was the key word here, Blake had pulled out his final trump card and it threw a monkey wrench into Kai's finisher. The already immensely tall Blake, suddenly got covered in what appeared to be, blue/gray scales and almost instantly doubled, then tripled (And so on) in size until Kai went from reaching about his shoulders, to his knees. 

"I can't believe my luck, the last time I got to cut loose like this has been too long ago!" He snarled as the dragon like being whipped a clawed hand at Kai's direction. He claws raked the side of the building, showering bricks down, as the kill strike went toward it's target.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 17, 2013)

*Blisterpus*

Montgomery whistled in awe as the machines landed between him and Sasha. "Are they...?" Sasha was just as surprised by the timely arrival of the machines. "Now what's all this then?" Montgomery asked as T1 made a swift leap towards him. He unsheathed his blade from his cane, blocking the robot's attack. "Funny. You look like government technology."

The robot was quickly knocked aside by a dark round object. It uncurled itself, revealing Monty's dog, Biscuit. The dog had grown countless long thorn-like quills from it's body. "Good boy, Biscuit. Daddy owes you a treat later." 

"What the-" Sasha stared at the beast with wide eyes. "A Devil Fruit user?" "That's right,, dearie. Ol' Biscuit ate the Hedgehog Hedgehog no Mi." 

The second dog, Chives, ran towards the downed robot. It's body shifted into a longer, more humanoid form, and it brought its newly formed fists down onto the machine, repeatedly punching it until it was nothing but dented up scrap. "And Chives had a bite o' the Baboon Baboon no Mi." 

"Hm?" Montgomery turned to see the two remaining robots leap towards him. He brought his blade up once again, blocking the oncoming attack. Biscuit and Chives meanwhile, fought off the second one. Sasha backed away as the rest of the marines with Montgomery attempted to assist him in fighting off the machines. 

Dewitt came out from behind one of the fallen pillars. "Sasha...psst, Sasha." Sasha turned to the young boy genius. "My bots can't hold them off for long. We need to get out of here..." 

"Those are yours?" Sasha asked as she approached the boy. He gave a short nod, and Sasha threw her arms around him, pulling him in for a hug. "Thanks." Dewitt blushed, and cleared his throat. "Yes...we should get out of here. They made short work of one of the robots after all. It won't take long for them to..."

"Right, we need to get to Montgomery's ship." Sasha said as she pulled Dewitt along with her through the double doors. "Wait, what?!" 

"I'll explain on the way. That ship is our ticket off this island."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 17, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison*​

*Brothers reunited*​


Zy's pout almost spread, but this wasn't one of those times to look a gift horse in the mouth. Despite not _wanting_ his family's assistance, this was more of a _necessity_ this time around. At least that's what the rattled pirate captain told himself. Shivering and panting, Zy muttered back to one of the few men Zidane would consider as snazzy a dresser as himself, "Aye. I've had a helluva month, mate."

There were many things in play at the moment, and for the briefest moment he felt like he could _feel_ them. The shaken pirate realized what it was immediately, far more than someone completely uneducated to the ways of piracy would, and he snickered like a kid that popped his first cherry.

"Oi, bro', don't hog all of the fun..." Zy joked, hands on his knees as he stood on rattling knees. "There's a couple more of 'em coming..."

The Vice-Admiral shot Zy a look, and the pirate shrugged, a taunting grin spreading in return. He attempted forming a bubble of his normal beam energy, and it fizzled out. Snorting, Zy muttered, "Wonderful. This isn't the time for this kinda crap."

Sendo had run into one of said Vice-Admirals, and the other was slipping up from the back. Zy glanced around and with few options left he picked up not one, not two, but THREE swords... one between the teeth! Tsung gave him a look, and Zy shrugged, barely able to speak as he said, "Hmm? C'mon, man. Three swords are better than two, right? I coulda sworn I saw it in a duel somewhere."

The raw speed of the Vice-Admiral was explosive, but Tsung could react in time to counter it while Zy managed to milk out enough reaction speed to barely roll out of the way while assisting with a bladed clash. 











​

"Yo, can you give me a hand? I gotta get out of this coldness." Zy asked of Tsung, but went flying when Havok exploded out of the floor beneath him roaring. "SASHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

"I guess that works too." Zy awkwardly managed as he spiraled through the air. His retrieved cane was tossed to him by a sobbing prisoner as the Vice-Admiral unloaded bullets into his back. Capturing it, Zy rolled himself into a sharp flip to land on a beam disc high in the air, crouching upon it as a breeze swept by him.

The other Vice-Admiral drew a sword to deal with Jed, and Zy clenched his teeth. His brother would be fine, Zy figured. Quick as he was, he'd been unable to tag Jed even once in a real sparring match. Still... 

Bullets pierced the disc and whizzed by a chaotically flailing Zy as the projectiles nicked his body. He had to wonder who made these new weapons? Tsung took over, battling in Zy's place. Cursing under his breath, Zy now noticed Cyrus and Rebecca clashing with Kermy. It seemed this chaotic brawl had many fires that the pirate had no clue where to start with. "Shit, shit, shit..."

Well, first thing first. The others were handling themselves just fine, and so Zy's arms rolled to his side as he began charging up an attack. "Bimu Bimu nooo..."

"LIGHT SHOW!"​
As brightly flashing beams rained down upon the Vice-Admirals the men dodged them with ease and continued fighting with Jed and Tsung. Zidane's attack was seemingly randomly blasted out to cause greater chaos, but Zy had a true agenda in mind. The distracted marines battling Jed, Tsung, and Sendo didn't notice that the beams were raining down on the ships they arrived upon, piercing them repeatedly.

It was only when marines began shouting and panicking from the barrage from above that the Vice-Admirals reacted, wishing to head to what little Kermy left of the roof, but they were too pressed to do so. 

Flipping backwards off of his hovering disc, Zy shouted, "BIMU BIMU NO... ELBAF'S AXE!" A massive beam, long and sharp, slashed through an entire ship marine ship cutting it neatly in two. Seeing that a ranged battle with Zy would be pointless without being properly armed, the ships turned to flee. The plummeting captain grinned, fists closed as Zy shouted, "That's right you yellow-bellied barnacle licking turds! Retreat! Fear the fire power of Zidane K. Roberts! Ohohoho!"



*Bazoo, Havok, and Manni*​


"Stop being stubborn you idiot! No one gives a fuck about your hurt male ego! You're going to get destroyed if you stick around, they're giving us an opening to escape!" Manni complained at Havok as she forced him to retreat.

"I-it's a captain! A captain!" Bazoo shouted as two of the men tasked with guarding an exit approached. Manni clicked her tongue, fearing their odds here. Even Zy had trouble with a captain. "We die tonight, then!"

"Wha'? Uh, no. Fuck you. Excuse me, sir? Yeah. WE SURRENDER!" Bazoo managed while holding up his paws. Manni followed his lead, adding, "Yep, you got us. Fair and square. I'll even let you cop a feel if you go easy on me. Show you some tricks I learned in Arabasta."

Havok's jaw drooped as he slowly blinked at their cowardice. "So cowardly..."



*Spoiler*: __ 





Captain McLovin




McLovin chewed fiercely on a cheeseburger as he nodded and smacked his greasy lips together. "That's a good girl. Now take your shirt off. Yeah, take it off. That's what I like. Know what I like? *That*." The grotesque marine eagerly stated.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Peter "Bag Head" Lonelee




Peter nodded, licking his chops as Manni began a slow dance for the hypnotized captains. She shot Bazoo a wink, and the bear immediately knew what to do. Bazoo snuck off, signaling for Havok to follow suit. Slipping off a little of her top, Manni waltzed closer to the sweating captains, who now had their tongues hanging out of their mouths. They were about to get laid! FINALLY!











​

Manni's little striptease was enough to keep the captivated marine's gazes locked on her curves. Nodding at Havok, once they were behind the captains, they struck with their Sunday Best, managing to floor and damage the men, but not enough to keep them down for good. 

"RUN!" Manni managed, her prosthetic elbow striking Havok's mouth while zipping by him. Havok stumbled back, mouth bleeding as he followed with a goofy grin. He wondered if Manni would ever do that for him again...

"Ohoho! Sasha comes through again!" Bazoo announces as they flee to the sight of Sasha and Dewitt on the prearranged ship. "Gogogo! Those captains are probably still after us, and I suspect they're pissed!"

"Leave it up to me," Dewitt cried out, snapping his coat off. "I saw something in Loguetown that left me working on my latest invention!" Well, that, or perhaps he just wanted to show off in front of Sasha. "Feast your eyes upon my latest creation!"

The eyes of a Mecha he could fight inside of at any time emerged from the water. It had three different forms, and this one was submarine mode. As splashed onto the deck, the entire ship seemed to shake, and the spectators gazed in awe.



Blowing on his nails and scratching idly at his chest, the boy genius calmly said, "Unit 001, Obliterate."

Water still cascading down the giant metal frame of his Mecha, Dewitt smiled evilly as a unique gun was lifted and fired upon the emerging marines. They were blasted backwards, and Dewitt's fists pumped at the sky, "Victory!"

Bazoo whistled appreciatively, Manni blinked in awe, and Havok sneered in disdain while muttering, "Psh. That hunk of junk has no heart to it. A real man fights with his fists."

"Let's go! My sister and Cyrus are out there fighting!" Manni snapped.

"Hold on now, that's not a good idea." Bazoo shot her down as he went to take the wheel. "I'm pretty sure if we went there now we'd only get in the way. It'll be hard enough for us to escape these captains. Best let them handle it or get to the ship."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 17, 2013)

*Blisterpus Prison

Continued Post*​

*Co-Captains*​​










​

Cyrus was battling and taking on the lion's share of the clash while Rebecca did all she could not to become a glorified ragdoll. It took all she had to keep in the game, but her burning fury was enough to keep her in the game even with all of the broken bones. Recalling the punishment she suffered at the hands of the grinning 'frog man' she completely lost it, shrieking, "I'M GOING TO KICK YOUR ASS! YOU MUTHA FUCKING BITCH!"

An explosion of punches, slashes, kicks, and a mixture of everything she was taught by Jed was unleashed on Kermy. The Tekkai of the frog-man was enough to withstand everything she threw at him, and that which he didn't wish to, his astonishing speed allowed him to avoid. A succession of attacks thrown at Rebecca and Cyrus to keep him at bay was unleashed, which left Cyrus blocking at superhuman speeds as well. 

Rebecca fell backwards, blood spurting from one of Kermy's finishers, a rapid series of punches and kicks performed seemingly at once that left countless razor sharp blades of air chopping through his enemy. Rebecca only caught the first bit of it before her hare in shining armor blocked the rest with his blade as the other embraced her.

"I-I'm just... slowing you down..." Rebecca managed before vehemently coughing blood onto what remained of the swordsman's top.

"Yo, Cook." Zy called from overhead while glaring down into the eyes of a calmly staring Kermy. "Mind if I tag in?"

"Manni...?" Rebecca asked while clutching Cyrus' shirt a bit tighter.

"She's fine." Zy managed, and a speeding Rankyaku aimed at the back of Cyrus was deflected by Zy sweeping a hand, a swiftly slung beam clashing with it. "Not so fast, dickface. We're talking."

Kermy didn't give the time to recuperate. A water bullet that'd put Havok's to shame ten times over was fired, but frozen by Cyrus before it could hit Zy producing what looked like a long icy spike that nearly pierced the beam-man's skull. Zy immediately plummeted off of his beam disc, which fizzled out of existence. "Gah... Cyrus, no ice..."

"I'll stay here... all you guys have to fight on is this small area. If one of you sink you'll need me," Rebecca argued.

"Ah, yeah, sure." Zy managed before landing on a beam platform he spread across the ocean surface. Crouching, Zy asked, "So what's the hold up? This guy doesn't seem so tough."

So didn't even have time to blink before he was punched in the face. Stumbling backwards with blood trickling from his nose, Zy felt a quick combination of punches and kicks hit him that he couldn't even manage to see. Skidding away, the captain tumbled a few times and then slid back on his hands and knees. "Okay. OW. What the fuck, man?! This asshole feels like he's made out of steel!" 

"Remind you of anything?" Cyrus asked in an almost amused tone of voice, despite the urgency of the situation, after tackling Titan together this seemed like that all over again. Just in a smaller package. Rebecca rested on her hands and knees, watching.

"Well now, it looks like you've gotten a lot stronger," Zy complimented Cyrus with a small grin. Tucking a hand on his knee to support himself, Zy stood as he said, "Just what I'd expect of my Co-Captain. I'd say I've gotten a little stronger as well." Zy's words finished when his eyes suddenly lit up, both of them completely glowing neon blue as he glared ahead at Kermy. 

Kermy vanished, thundering forward to perform a kick, and Zy disappeared, his speed more than doubling as the pirate came descending in a series of lightning fast flips, a blue aura trailing behind him creating random after images. Kermy unleashed a combination of attacks that would make some of the most competent fighters at the sea crumble, but Zy continued disappearing and reappearing, finishing with a Soru to grow some space between himself and Kermy.

"Soru? That wasn't in your report," Kermy muttered.

"There's a helluva lot more I've been waiting to unleash than that," Zy warned.

"Impressive. You're quite fast, but... Soru!" Kermy disappeared and his fist struck Zy's chest, sending him gliding backwards. "So am I."

"...yikes, you _are_ fast." Zy managed while dusting himself off. "You almost hit me, dude." The energy clone was annihilated in Zy's place. "You can't touch me if you try to keep shelling with that Iron Body thing you've got going on."

"Hmmm..." Kermy looked back and forth from Cyrus to Zy. They had both proven to be truly formidable. Hell, he even clapped for them! "Splendid! Good show, pirates! Anyway, no need for all of that. I'll stop playing around. It's almost a shame you have to die here."

Zy's head tilted in disbelief. The guy was stronger than _this_?

"I'll fight you lads at fifty percent of my maximum power. Consider it an honor. Oh, and try not to die." Kermy boasted as he removed his top.

"I could've sworn I saw this on a show somewhere," Zy jokingly muttered with a hand cupping his chin. 

Their difference in speed was unmistakable when Kermy finally made his move. This time he came back with what felt like an entire arm ripped out of Zy's left side. Walking, Kermy squished it and said, "Oops, did you need that?" 

Blue energy erupted in Kermy's hand, and the tricked frog-man scowled. "Impudent little brat. Is all you capable of is trickery?"

Zy was sitting on his ass with a terrified expression. Instinct spared him, the pirate able to trigger an energy clone by thought alone. He didn't stand a chance of dodging or even sensing the lethal attack. Lunging back, Zy said, "Rebecca, if we drown, we drown. You gotta get back to the ship. *Now*."


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 19, 2013)

*Blisterpus*

"Me ship!" Montgomery shouted as he and his two dogs approached the docks. "Me bloody ship! I don't want those filthy pirates dirtying it up!" He spotted Sasha and Dewitt aboard the deck, before something else emerged from the water. It looked like a much larger version of the machines Monty had just fought, more or less. 

Sasha's eyes widened at the sight of the massive machine. It was at least large enough for the average person to fit inside. The mech quickly disposed of a good chunk of Monty's crew, sending them flying in back into the ocean. "Are you kidding me?! Biscuit, Chives, attack!" The two dogs transformed into their hybrid modes and leaped towards the mechanical monster. The machine spun around, and with a single strike of it's arm, sent both pooches flying into a nearby wall. 

"Oi!" Montgomery drew his sword again, but before he could do anything else, the mech sent a single shot at his feet, sending the marine flying into the air. "Woooaaaaaah!" He landed headfirst onto the deck of another nearby marine vessel, smashing through to the lower deck. "Grmphrm...." Monty grumbled, his legs still sticking out of the deck of the ship. 

"Ooooooh" Sasha's eyes sparkled with rather uncharacteristic enthusiasm at the machine. She quickly shook it off, and ran to the edge of the deck to face the others on the shore. "Hey, get on! We've got the ship, we just need the captain!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 19, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[The Drifter and the Beam-Man Vs the Toad]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

-Earlier-

 "Wh-what happened?" pulling a hand to his head he sits up. The room he was in was bright and cartoon like clouds seemed to be painted on the sky blue walls.  "Seems your shitty taste in decor came back ..." Cyrus gasps, the fingers that covered his eyes parted so he could see and he looks around the room expecting to see Cross upon him, trying to strike him down. But instead his eyes fall on the prone form of his other self. The deranged form, now gone just a husk of what he once was. He now seemed to reflect Cyrus almost perfectly, except his eyes were an almost hauntingly beautiful shade of purple that seemed to glow. Cyrus pulls himself to his knees, what in the world was going on here? Is thought as he starts to make his way over to Cross, who seemed to be cracking and flaking away. 

 "Are you coming over to mock me as I fade away?" is asked. Cyrus pondered that, but no. There was something more. Something left unsaid. This monster was still him, and he showed respect when it was needed to be shown.  "Why would I mock myself?" is asked as he sat by his own side. Cross grinned and closed an eye. His vision was starting to get blurry now.  "Well, looks like this is it, you win you pansy.",  "Win, there has to be a fight besides. If you're dying, the likelihood that I'll live much longer is a low prospect.",  "You're bad at making people feel any better, you know that Cyrus." Cross laughs as more of his body started to flake away.  "No, we're not dying. I've witnessed that, this world starts to fade. Who or whatever healed you. Didn't fix everything, they or it couldn't restore myself." he coughs which causes part of his face to crumble away.

The soft smile that Cyrus was using to try and comfort himself slips from his face,  "We both fought so hard to be king of this world and make the other their horse, now it seems fruitless.",  "Quit trying to be poetic you idiot, and let me die in peace." Cross coughs again a grin slips across his features, yeah that was a cool thing to say.  "Idiot? Who are you calling an idiot, it's only a flesh wound. You'll be fine" Cyrus states as he placed a hand on his chest. Cross feels a sensation in his chest,  "What do you think you're doing?",  "What I should have done after we met dad" is replied as a flash of light filled the room. ~

--Real World-- 

Sendo sits after healing Cyrus and the Hare-man's eyes slowly open. Everything was blurry, Manni gasps as she watches his eyes, once brown, now shown an icy blue. With a sigh Cyrus' eyes roll back into his head. [color=teal "MR. SENDO!"[/color] ~

-Less Earlier-

Incandescent purple eyes reflect in the sea as Cyrus peered down,  "REBECCA!" Cyrus yells as, he wanted so bad to jump in to save her, but he knew that he'd die. Rebecca was a strong swimmer, she fished him out back so many times in the fight with Titan, there was no way that she'd die this easily.  "Cyrus!" from behind Rebecca wraps her arms around his neck,  "Can't breath .. " blushing she lets him go, she was just so happy to see her Cyrus back to normal.  "S-sorry." Cyrus grinned, if he could blush under that fur, he may just have.  "I knew this little bit of water wouldn't be too much for you to handle." as Cyrus spoke Rebecca tapped her fingers together.  "She had help dear" Cyrus jumped at the voice to his back, turning he sees a mermaid.  "Th-thank you for saving my fiance." Alicia grinned, he didn't recognize her.  "When you told me that you're fiance was a beauty, I didn't think that she'd be that sexy. Cyrus' head tilted to the side,  "D-do I know you? Alicia giggles and nods her head,  "I usually have short blonde hair, you met me and my husband on Summerset, and again on Seven Sectors Island.",  Alicia?!" ~~ 

[Present]

Cyrus breaths in heavily, no ice eh? Well if his foggy memory served he should have known better. He did almost recall Zy collapsing earlier when he just passed the pirate by. In a blur of tan he was next to Rebecca,  "Go." he urges while slipping her Mournblade, it was too much of a liability in this fight. Rebecca resists, but the look he is given assures her,  "Don't worry Rebecca, I'll make sure neither drown" Alicia shouts  from the water.  "You can't fight that monster without a weapon." is stated, she was still resisting leaving the two, despite the fact they needed her too.  "It's the man that makes the weapon, not the other way around." he states. Mentally he pauses, where had he heard that?? At any rate he reassures her as Kermy went on the attack against Zy.

 "Don't you dare die on me! Same goes for you beam breath!" Rebecca scolds as she darts off with Mournblade. 

Cyrus reappears between Kermy and Zy his hand wrapping around the Frog's foot as he tried to decapitate Zy.  "Oh, ho. That is very brave of you, but you do realize that I'm very poisonous to the touch. I'm actually surprised Zidane hasn't collapsed yet. But I have heard that he has some strange immunity to poisons. You though, I've heard no such on." is stated as he pulled his limb away. Cyrus grinned as he felt the effects of the poison as it started to course through his body. Those purple eyes only reflected defiance however.  "Once upon a time, that may have been a lethal dose to me Kermy." is stated as he allows the fur on his hand to pull away. From his flesh an inky green liquid is produced, then slung to the ground. Kermy looked bewildered as he watched. Was that _his_ poison? And if so, how did he do that.  "What's that look for? Haven't you ever heard of Life Return? The Dwarves taught me when I lived with them for a couple of months." Cyrus states.

A grin ran across his lips,  "That isn't the only thing I learned while in their care" is added as Cyrus' body started to shift Growing from his normal six foot frame he stretches out to a tall lanky almost seven feet with ears that almost matched, they grow to well over six feet long. This is Cyrus' ear point, and while it may look goofy, he was much faster than even his leg point and with Life Return, those ears were just as dangerous as any sword.  "Tempest Double !" With a snap of his head Cyrus releases two Tempest waves that form a 'V' shaped slice. Kermy evades it as well as Cyrus' follow up.  "Tempest Driver!" an upgraded Tornado Driver combines his driving punt kick with a Tempests Shell.

The spot Kermy landed on explodes just moments after he blurs away.  "Frog-man Punch!" Kermy reappears in a blur of green and white as he attacks. His green fist slams into Cyrus' chest. But those long ears also gives Cyrus a heads up to where Kermy was moving and how fast he was moving. An almost Pseudo CoO kicks in as he folds his fur and hardens it to near steel like quality across his chest. Kermy grins only until he feels those long eel like ears snake around his arm.  "Who has whom?" Cyrus asks as he throws his body into a spin. As he prepares to throw the frog he lines up on Zidane who was already waiting, even months and worlds apart the team work these two could produce didn't seem to fade. ~~~


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 19, 2013)

Marco-

"....This is going to be quite hard for me." He thought to himself, Hopefully he could still trick marines into thinking he was one of them, hopefully.. thought he had doubts about his situation. "Alright everyone, Now float, float like the wind." Marco ordered. "You might have saved my life but that doesn't give you the right to order us around!" Sophia shouted, "I think it gives me plenty right, I think that means you owe me a life debt... doesn't it?" Marco smirked in his barrel... yes, the crew would owe him a life debt... but what should he has for? Medical supplies for his ship? a thousand years worth of candy? Mandatory Full Body Exams daily?! the options...

-----

The musical Paradise- 

"Ah~ I love this place so much~" Joseph sat in a dinning hall, seven men on the ground rubbing their arms. "Come on~" Joseph holds up his arm again, "Anyone else? I'mma couple thousand beli short of having all the food on this island~ Dahahahahahaha~" Joseph chuckled a bit, a man walking into the bar he was in, heavy rock music playing. 











He tosses a card to the bartender, a picture of Joseph Rodgers with a pair of sunglasses and an afro. "Ah yes, right there sir." the man points to Joseph. "Yo~" Joseph smirks, "You gonna challenge me eh?" Joseph put his elbow onto the table. "No sir, I'm here to invite you to the kings castle of funk." Joseph blinked. "M....Me? The castle of funk!?" Joseph's eyes turned to stars, the castle of funk... that sounded amazing... 

"Yes. You and your crewmate hunter have been invited to the castle. My associate will be gathering him up." Joseph nodded, "alright, Let's go then~ To the castle of funk!"


----------



## Vergil (Aug 19, 2013)

*Sendo.*

“I’m too old for this…” he walked through the open doors having regained a little strength. He still wasn’t at full power but years of torture would do that to you. 

He looked around at the zombies and the chaos and sighed, “Hey! Knock it off!” he said authoritatively as his powers radiated through the prison. The zombies slowly turned back to their human selves, disorientated and confused. Of course those that were beating on them didn’t stop doing so, and they were soon beaten into submission. 

“Sendo Kagawa, you are hereby ordered to go back to your cell or face immediate execution.” A voice came from the end of a long line of either dead or unconscious bodies. The young man that stood before him wore the cloak of a vice admiral, which was adorned over a well maintained suit.

“Well you know my name, can I ask yours? Oh and you’ve probably guessed that I’m gonna decline your invitation and just go ahead and leave.” Sendo said scratching his grey hair which was now longer and shabbier than even he was comfortable with. 

“My name is Vice Admiral Larvil van Volkenburgh. You’re hardly in shape to fight Sendo. Surrender now and I shall make your death quick.”

“Mmhmm, I just spent Oda knows how long in torture with your goons trying to get me to join the Anarchists. I’m not sure I trust you guys anymore. Yeah I can say with a relative degree of confidence that I don’t trust you guys.”

“The operation in this prison would never been sanctioned by the World Government. After investigation we found that key members had been bribed, hence the situation that you were unfortunately subject to.” The heavily accented voice was clearly in professional mode and suppressing whatever inner personality was threatening to come out. Sendo was unimpressed,

“Right and so I get to surrender and risk one of you ‘unfortunately’ becoming corrupted again. The Anarchist’s influence reaches further than you think and the World Government is as corrupt as it always was. All that power and all you idiots can think about is advancing yourselves further.” Sendo said with increasing intensity, “Disgusting.”

“The Marines are Just and that’s the bottom line cos Larvil van Volkenburgh said so! If ye want me te kick this pansy so hard that my boot comes out of his mouth gimmie a hell yeah!” The vice admiral shouted, his true self coming out. However no-one gave him a ‘Hell yeah.’, “Hmph not that it matters, this victory is mine. How long has it been since you’ve fought?”

Sendo smiled sadly. “Fought? I've fought Everyday. I fight with the desire to give up. I fight against the stupidity of my captors. I fight against my own self doubts. My will is stronger than it’s ever been and the only obstacle is a snot nosed naked devil fruit user.”

“I’m not….” It was then that Sendo restored the marine’s clothes to their base materials, “You would dare humiliate a marine?!”

He drew his sword and gun from the pile of wool. The weapons then also turned into hunks of metal and wood. 

Just then a huge gust of wind threw Sendo across the room, slamming him against the wall.

“Looks like you made me use my fan-fan fruit. You’re in trouble now old man.” The VA snorted and swiped his arm down violently, causing a slicing wave to pierce the air. Sendo leaned backwards and had the wind blade pass over him and slice through the wall. 

“You’re brave, I’ll give you that. But I can’t help but feel you’re compensating for something.” Sendo said as he picked himself up and walked slowly towards him, motioning at his genitals.

“Shut your mouth! I’m a grower not a show-er!” the man turned slightly as if to hide himself. Sendo's smile faded and his expression became somewhat more sullen.

“You know, this prison…..there is so much blood on the floor. So much death. I’ve seen it. As an elite member of the World Government you could have prevented it. You could have prevented countless children being taken from their families, countless parents forced to leave their children as orphans. Your negligence is responsible for it, so now you must face it and own up to your responsibility.”

Sendo breathed in as the naked Vice Admiral reversed his fans to suck the Revolutionary leader towards him, readying a critical strike. The old man remained calm as something a power that should now have been awakened arose from it’s slumber. The long white hair receded and turned back to it’s dark brown, the scars faded and disappeared, the wrinkles turned smooth  and Sendo’s now youthful hand slammed to the ground to summon the true undead, from the blood of the victims on the ground. The Vice admiral looked shocked, upping the power of his ability as the from the pools of blood, around 7 deformed creatures materialised and then were sucked towards the hapless marine. Quickly he tried to reverse the fans once more to blow them away but the speed at which the creatures were created took him utterly by surprise as they clamped down onto his body.

Sendo watched with vacant eyes as the marine kicked and screamed his way out of the horde and was completely vulnerable to attack. The rejuvenated man picked up the sword that was now made whole from his restoration powers and threw it into Volkenburgh’s back. He dropped down face first and was unable to move as Sendo stood over him.

“Too many lives have been taken. By my hand as well as yours. I don’t kill unless I have to. You’ll survive and whilst you begin your long road to recovery, I want you to really think about what happened here at Blisterpus. What could have been done differently. How you could have made a difference, because we both know that the full extent of the World Government powers were not used here. The corruption is ingrained far deeper than perhaps even I would like to admit. It seems I must once again join the battle to rid this world of this foul stench.”

Sendo chuckled as his demeanor changed back to a more easy going nature, “Since when did I become so melodramatic. Ugh, maybe the torture did have an effect on me. At any rate the message still stands. Tell your bosses that The True Revolutionaries have joined the fray.”


----------



## Vergil (Aug 20, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates.*

“Ugh…I feel seasick.” Kagami said as she hung out of her barrel, flailing her arms to reach the rocky shore of Sin City. Teri, however, was quite happy being as close to the ocean as she could get.

“Ahhh – wish I was a mermaid.” Teri said wistfully as she hopped out of the barrel and looked around towards the city. It was one of the more modern cities that had been built since the events of 25 years ago.

“Ugh…I’m not sure what makes me more ill, the ride here or the design of the city. Grey and black? Where’s the colour?” Kagami said disgusted.

“Sin City…remember we learned about this place from Heather? Some folk in the WG thought it would be a good idea to make an island that was just for petty criminals, rather than having them use up resources in prison. A fully functioning city, with jobs and schools and pretty decent infrastructure. It worked for a while, but then thanks to some classified records Heather managed to get, they found out that there was a bit of an error in some paperwork and a pirate crew with a pretty high bounty got put in there. After that the WG just wrote off the whole experiment as a mistake and left the people to it’s fate.” Teri said recalling the conversation.

Kagami and the others walked towards the city and saw the extent of the decay. There was clearly no services of any sort running.

“What do they do for food? For water?” Kagami asked looking around.

“Rations mostly. Whoever’s in charge has some sort of slave labour camp going.”

“Why not just escape? There were no boundaries or restrictions when we came in.” Kagami asked as broken glass crunched under her feet. The buildings were still in decent condition. Certainly livable, but the streets were awash with signs of poverty and decay. The smell was overpowering as sanitation was clearly not on the agenda for the rulers of this place. “This place needs a makeover.”

“They must must be kept here by some other barrier. Perhaps blackmail or a devil fruit ability…?” Teri said as they walked through the streets.

“Hm…what’s this?” Kagami said looking at a golden sparkly bag. “Seems to have some sort of powder in it.”

“Hey let go of that! I need that!” A woman, dressed in rags dived for the bag, popping out of nowhere. Out of reaction, Teri drew her two guns just as Kagami, obviously startled, threw the bag to Teri.

“Catch!” Kagami shouted, only to watch as the bag exploded into Teri’s face and the powder sprinkle through the air and land on the crew.

“wha- what’s goin…” Kagami said as her world started spinning and was transported to a completely new one.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 20, 2013)

Marco Melon-

"I hate the s word.... now i have a new word i hate. The B word." Marco thought to himself, floating in the barrel. He had remembered that his barrel was in the ocean and being in the ocean was a no no. "Hurry and land so i might taste the sweet air of freedom that is land." THUD! As Marco's barrel hit he leaped out and smiled, "Oh thank you for this land!" He then looks around, not exactly the land you would have expected.... "Ah... No marine ships from what i can see... hmm... thought they would still be doing deliveries to the island at the very least..." 

Marco shrugged, "alright, Well, that's not important." He turned to Kagami and Teri. "You two owe me a life debt now!" Marco smirked, following the crew into the island and of course, following their normal routine. The golden bag... "Ah...? Family Jewels?" Marco blinked, "... Perv." Samantha comments under her breath.

As the powder fell onto the crew marco sighed... "There is never a dull moment is there Kagami..." He thought to himself, then~ Idea~ "Ah~ Teri-saaaan~ Marco dashed towards her and wrapped her in his arms, "Teri-san~ This is vital~ We don't know what this spinning world is~ I need to examine you~~~"


----------



## kluang (Aug 22, 2013)

Vergil said:


> *Stratosphere Pirates.*
> 
> ?Ugh?I feel seasick.? Kagami said as she hung out of her barrel, flailing her arms to reach the rocky shore of Sin City. Teri, however, was quite happy being as close to the ocean as she could get.
> 
> ...



"Dammit cap, what did you....." and Bombera looks around and sees he's in a fighting cage surrounded by hundreds of people cheering and booing at the same time. As he looks closer he realize he's in an arena.

"...do."

"Welcome folks to the Sin City Death Battle!!!!!" 

A loud booming voice echoes through the arena and Bombera looks up and sees an announcer in a flashy costume.

"And tonight's entertainment, a devil fruit user and an idiot, Bombera of the Stratosphere Pirates!!!!" The announcer slides down and stand above the cage. "The rule is simple. Survive five challengers and he's free."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Blisterpus*​

*Gear Second! Er, HaS!*​

"Bimu Bimu no..." Zy quietly muttered as he squatted in place, waiting with a glowing neon blue hand gripping a swirling brighter ball of the bluish energy. "DAI BAKUHATSU!" The ball of energy chaotically blasted in random directions, the force thoroughly slamming into and slightly burning Kermy despite the power therein.

Flipping twice, Zy landed in a skid and rubbed his mouth with the back of his sleeve, the zebra striped cloth bunching in the process. "Okay, with Jed here everything will be fine... but since we've gotta take this guy out to leave, and he's no slouch either, I guess we're gonna have to go all out. Not quite the same thing as your ice sword, Cy, but maybe this'll make up for it." 

Zy swung a hands, and from the hands of Cyrus erupted glowing buzzing sabres. They would not only cut but viciously burn the target, and were the closest to actual lasers that Zy could currently make. Zy's eyes lit up again and his fists began shining brightly next as the pirate captain grinned eagerly, "Hey, mate. Think Becca'll mind if we took care of dinner tonight? I've suddenly got an distinct taste for fried frog legs."

"That's cute." Kermy acknowledged their team work. Squatting down, Kermy's legs and arms stretched, though his legs did the most, for greater lunging power. It was an enhanced version of his final form, now built for pure speed. "Let's see how far you boys can go!"




*With Dewitt, Sasha, Havok, Bazoo, Manni, and Becca*​


"Hmm... I wonder if more marine ships will be closing in? Then there are the others that arrived. Mr. Sendo. It has gotten pretty insane..."

"Things are fine. Big brother is here. I think he's just letting Zy run a little wild." Jadie D. Roberts announced from her perched position. She wore large glasses, a large sweater that concealed her curves, and had an unmistakably boring voice. One might think her the perfect successor for those delightful Clear Eyes commercials. She avoided fashion completely, and kept close to the librarian look she so adored. 

"Ah."

Bazoo and Manni faced each other with confused tilts of the head and rapid blinking as her words registered. "Big brother...?" "Wait, who in the hell...?"

"Jadie D. Roberts. Zidane's little sister. I'm searching for Mistress Xifeng, and last I heard she was with Cyrus." Jadie explained while straightening her glasses and shyly facing the sea.

"..." Becca's grip on the railing tightened. "That older brother of his. Can't he see that my fiance and his brother are struggling?"

"Well, yes. Something must've held him up, I can't imagine what. That or he's just watching. Today is an important day for my brother. He'll begin to discover what his fruit is truly capable of." Jadie spoke as if it wasn't just a guess. She seemed absolutely certain of it.

"Well they need to hurry," Dewitt complained, his arms crossed as he watched the mecha he affectionately titled Gundam Prime. Plopping onto the railing he watched with a distant expression, apparently seeming to be worried about something.



*With Zy and Cyrus*











​
"Really? Is that it, boys?" Kermy arrogantly asked. What normally would've been deep cuts from the light sabres Cyrus wielded or the beams Zy fired resulted in light superficial burns thanks to his  Tekkai. Hands on his hips, he stared at the fallen pair, pools of blood beneath them as they rested on the beam platform.

"Fuck he's a tough bastard..." Zy muttered. His mind flashed back to the technique that caused it. How many Rankyaku did he use? Hundreds of thousands? It was difficult to tell. It covered the entire area and didn't seem to miss a spot, worse it continually grew in size. Zy and Cyrus did well at first, effortlessly blocking off the hundreds of blows an instant before they began getting struck by the rapidly increasing speed of Kermy's assault. Shaking his head to refocus, Zy rubbed a palm at his eyes, glaring ahead. 

As if they preplanned it Cyrus disappeared at the same moment that Zy did, the deadly duo throwing a barrage of attacks at Kermy from different angles. Kermy dodged the majority of them, but would tank a few for the hell of it, before delivering a blood bursting bone breaking blow to the pirate foolish enough to near him. Bones snapped as Zy hit the weakening beam-platform, bouncing off of it roughly. He slowly rose with a broken arm and a knee popped out of socket with his hip cracked as well. He ignored the broken ribs and wolfed down as much air as possible. Seconds later Cyrus crashed down beside him, the youths equally harmed.

"He's not just fast, he's reading our movements too..." Zy muttered. "Fucker is mixing Haki with his fighting style... wonderful."

"Did I give you boys permission to rest?" Kermy calmly asked, his stare hauntingly evil as his head tilted. He disappeared, and upon appearing an massive explosive Rankyaku nearly eradicated the struggling pair, but Cyrus performed one of his own to deflect enough of it for them to cling to life.

"Here's another!" Kermy shouted, his leg slinging out a second one which Zy deflected enough of with his Beam Balloon to give them another few moments to live.

Kermy merely grinned at the exhausted combatants, balanced himself on a palm and started spinning. The chilling sound of the attack being prepared let Zy and Cyrus know if that last Rankyaku was big, this one was going to be hell. They had to struggle enough just to keep from being blown away. Zy clapped his hands together, blocking the howling wind and he hoped the dangerous attack with wall after wall of the most durably elastic beam-energy he could produce. Cyrus nodded, and also formed a defensive counterattack to deal with Kermy's most powerful technique to date. They'd put everything they had into stopping Kermy.

When Kermy's attack came Zy realized just how pointless any form of defense was. Cyrus had to same idea, as both hit the deck as the destructive attack annihilated all defensive measures and continued off onto a seemingly endless path across the surface of the ocean, waves spraying along with it.

Zy's eyes flicked up and Cyrus rose with a mighty hop with a hand gripping Zy by the back of his shirt. 

"BIMU BIMU NO...!" Zy cried as the platform Kermy stood on vanished. Kermy reappeared in the sky, casually dancing in place on the air itself. 

"Did you really think that would stop me?" Kermy asked with crossed arms, but his eyes widened when he saw just what Zy was up to before he even finished the attack. "YOU LITTLE SHIT!"

"LADLE!"​
A gigantic beam-ladle scooped enough of the sea to launch an inescapable spoonful of it at the startled marine. Were it not for the precognitive nature of his haki Kermy wouldn't have been able to create a large enough Rankyaku to survive, but he did, blasting through it.

"Don't underestimate us, douchebag." Zy muttered as he landed on a smaller platform alongside Cyrus. 

Zy's plan? He performed one attack massive enough to be alarming to Kermy's haki sensing, and threw several identically prepared attacks directly behind it while Cyrus unleashed a powerful attack from behind to fool and bypass his precog.

Several slashing Rankyaku assaulted Kermy while he focused on the threatening water. A lightsabre was mixed in, striking Kermy in the back the moment his Tekkai went down as he needed to reserve his focus on his haki. Kermy howled in pain, throwing his head back in pain. He switched to focusing on his tekkai, but the result of that was ignoring the seawater that completely swept away the flailing frog-man.

"Got 'em." Zy rejoiced, his fist bapping Cyrus as he took a seat on the shiny blue floor.

Below the celebrating pair Kermy rested on the ice path Nemesis Hare made, sprawled out. He appeared defeated, unmoving, and seemingly unconscious. Loosely clutching an icicle, he recalled the report on Zy, and Kermy's eyes narrowed. Ignoring his injury it all happened in an instant. Twirling it the blade of ice, with a quick toss he shot it like an bullet at Zy's back. The icy spike impaled Zy from behind, and rested deep in his body. The pirate captain twitched, reached for Cyrus, and then fell.

"A man should never step onto the battlefield with such a obvious weakness." Kermy chastised the falling captain. As Cyrus prepared to rescue him Kermy's Soru sent him ramming shoulder first into the hare's chest, a reclaimed sword piercing Cyrus from the stomach through the back. "Oh no you don't. If you want to rescue your friend you'll have to go through me!"

Meanwhile, with the last of his conscious energy, Zy created several small beam-platforms across the sky for Cyrus to fight on. He got the idea from that Mushroom Island. Smiling, he hit the same icy path that Kermy did, further silencing the pirate prince. His eyes, now weary, slowly began to close. It would be his last hurrah, here and now he supposed. As his eyes began to shut he recalled something his brother taught him...

_"It's pointless to simply have a fruit and to not know how to use it. Mastering a fruit is different from using a fruit. To use a fruit at the maximum potential, you need to not only think about what it does, but the mechanics of it. Understand? Hey, are you paying attention?" Jed asked his slouching brother.

"Who gives a fuck?! Let's fight!" Zy shouted before lunging at Jed.
_

Zy recalled the special training he received when visiting Nihon for the pretty bitches, and shut his eyes. The ice was overwhelming him, but somehow he was holding on. In the core of his being there was a warm sensation. He was absorbing heat. The chill surrounding Zy grew colder, but he in turn grew warmer. His cheeks felt hot, actually his entire body did. As smoke rose off of him, Zy remained in some half awake trance state.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 22, 2013)

*Ryu "Salamander" Teriyaki|Drifter|East Blue*

*Loguetown*​*
Clash! The Most Powerful Fist vs The Most Powerful Breasts
*​​
Ryu helped Loguetown with the repairs from whatever nonsensical brawl that happened in East Blue. He was given food and beli for his efforts after all. Stretching after the work was done a woman lumbered over to him and snarled. Ryu glanced at her, blinking, and eventually asked, "What'dya want, bitch?"

"Lotta people sayin' ya strong. REAL strong. Are you? Are you as strong as they say ya are?" Tabacca asked.

"Hmm. Yep, I guarantee that I'm the strongest Rokushiki user in the world," Ryu boldly assured her, a thumb poking his toned chest. 

Tabacca growled, and bounced forward, her breasts springing Ryu into a newly reconstructed wall. Infuriated, the beastly woman howled, "DON'T TOUCH MAH FUCKIN CHEST!"

"I can't help it," Ryu sadly confessed. He then looked away and waged his head. "As a child I was diagnosed with pathological groping."

"Lying, lil, pervert!" Tabacca snarled, and stomped so mightily that it cleared out the small street people were gathered on. While people hid and gawked and spread her feet, and the farm girl popped the suspenders of her overalls and then beat her chest with a fist. "Y'all fixin' t' catch a whoopin'! I'll have ya know I got the strongest breasts in East Blue! SUZIE!"

Suzie, her assistant, ran over and slammed a watermelon down. 

"ARHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Tabacca lifted her mighty bosom and smashed the watermelon with astonishing force. Those baby blues flicked up to catch Ryu's dark stare, and a triumphant smile spread.

"Fine, I'm Salamander Ryu of the Teriyaki Dojo and I accept your challenge." Ryu announced, pointing a finger at Tabacca for extra impact. He then flicked his face towards Suzie. "SUZIE, BRING _TWO_ WATERMELONS!"

Suzie nodded and lugged two over, dropping them onto the table. Ryu swept the snacks set out for the laborers off of the table and stacked the watermelons. "With just this, a regular blow is enough." Ryu searched the frightened crowd and spotted a plus sized guy. "Hey, you!" The guy looked around to make sure he wasn't mistaking a moment of self importance with the embarrassing truth. Ryu frowned. "Yeah, you. Come here and hold these up. Stack one on the other."

The man nodded and trotted over, his too tight pants splitting a little from the effort. Swallowing hard, the sweaty man held them up, trembling.

"Watch!" Ryu shouted as he sliced straight down. Tucking his hands in his pockets, he smirked and walked off.

"Ha! You failed, little gecko!" Tabacca shouted.

"Three, two, one..." Ryu whispered and the watermelons split in two. The seed infested red innards visible for all to see, Ryu held up a fist and pumped it, smirking. "_This_ is the power of Rokushiki!"

A marine standing behind Ryu announced, "Rokushiki you say? Young man, come with me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 23, 2013)

*Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_The Mysterious Island..._
Phoenix D. Roy gazed at the phantom island from his perch atop the weatherbeaten _Dagger_. He had seen many strange sights during his travels but islands appearing out of thin air topped most of them. "Where the hell are we?" Roy asked in bewilderment, removing his captains hat and running a hand through his fiery red hair. He turned towards Izzy, the crews resident jack of all trades; shipwright, engineer, navigator, cook, and sometimes nagging voice of reason. The Roseo girl had suffered a hard hit to the head during the storm but seemed to be holding up. 

"Hmm. Let's see here..." Izzy scanned several maps, brushing away errant locks of purple streaked  hair from her eyes. After a few moments she looked up at Roy and shrugged. "It's not listed on any of the charts. As far as I can tell it doesn't even exist. Not surprising though since someone or something went through a lot of trouble to hide this island under an invisibility cloak." 

Roy raised a curious eyebrow. "Invisibility..._cloak_?" The sudden mental image came to him of a white bearded wizard wrapping himself up within a cloak and winking out of existence. He sighed. "I'd really like a wizard in the crew." 

Izzy rolled her eyes. "Anyway. That veil we passed through was basically a curtain of energy which distorts the visible light spectrum. I've been working on something like it myself, but nothing close to this scale." She placed her hands on her hips, glancing admiringly at the island. "I'm impressed." 

Roy nodded as if her explanation made any sense. Technology would always seem like magic to him. Slowly a grin came to his face. He loved mysteries nearly as much as he loved adventures. This island seemed to hold the promise of both. "Well then, time to go exploring." Perhaps they'd even find a wizard as well, he reasoned.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 23, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

The crew idly stood blank faced along with the woman they had just met before walking around randomly. They were aware of their surroundings but it had been changed to whatever their minds warped it to. Kagami and Teri both had very strange renditions of Sin City.

*Kagami.*

“Whoa….this place is….awesome!” Kagami looked around and saw the tall skyscrapers, lights blinking on and off, huge searchlights piercing the sky and of course the carnival that was going on around her. There were exotic dancers, giant floats, music blaring, fire breathers and jugglers. Kagami stood there open mouthed as the carnival passed by her and she followed by jumping on one of the floats and heading down a slope.

Reality was much different, as Kagami hopped into an empty shopping cart and went trundling down the hill.

“Whoo! This is the best day evar!!!” Kagami squealed as she headed downtown, unaware of the malicious eyes watching her.


*Teri*

“This can’t be real….” Teri said in astonishment as her deepest dreams were realised.

The city was transformed into an underwater paradise, with huge sea trees and fish that surrounded her. 

“H…how am I able to breathe?” her rational mind asked when she noticed her gills and then her fish like tail. “This…can’t be…”

A muscular and highly attractive mermaid man came swimming towards her, stopping just shy of her. “Miss Teri, you must let your rational mind go. Sometimes when an experience is in front of you must enjoy it. Haven’t you always wanted to be in an underwater garden? Where you are the princess?”

Teri touched her head and took off a golden crown. “Wh…whoa. This is just like what I pictured it would be like.” Her eyes shone as the man hugged her.

“My princess I am happy you have returned to our kingdom. I have missed you so.” The man said, his golden locks waving majestically through the water and his strong muscular arms embracing her with a gentleness that she both recognised but felt strangely unfamiliar. 

“Adrian….I…I’ve missed you. But I have returned now and we can begin taking back this kingdom from the tyrants that took it from my father.” Teri said pointing to the city in the distance, “Atlantis.”

“Princess Teri….I have disconcerting news. The tyrant that is in power….is your father.”

“…No…” she swooned melodramatically, “How can this be? Wait….He staged it so that he could be solely in power. No democracy or people to answer to. Father…I must defeat you!” Teri spun dramatically, reliving her fantasies in the most exaggerated way she could. 

“But first my fair maiden….it has been so long since I felt you touch…”

In reality, the man of her dreams was in fact Marco and did not realise that it was the perverted doctor touching her and not the golden haired Adonis. There would be hell to pay when she awoke.


*Downtown. The Heaven’s Tower*

“New folk eh? An all ready exposed to the glitter dust? Hm…” a strong cockney accent spat out from a fat guy’s lips, his throne made of people as he sat naked and ordered someone to scratch his back. Another few kept him cool by fanning him, a job that was 24/7, if they collapsed then they would be discarded and replaced by others.

“Yes Boss, an they pirates too! Large bounty ones.” A weasely  looking characters with shades on said. “Maybe we can kill ‘em and sell em.”

“Idiot, think of the use they could be to me. Sure they’ll have devil fruit powers or something that’ll make ‘em worth keepin. They’re in the fun stage right now….wait till they get to the withdrawals and then snag ‘em.” The fat man said stuffing two blocks of butter into his face.


----------



## kluang (Aug 23, 2013)

Stratosphere Pirates

Bombera explodes his fist loudly to direct the attention to him. "Five fighter?" and the announcer nods. "Five fighter will come at you one at a time, each stronger then the last."

"Hehehehe..." 

"Sorry announcer. I'm in a bit of a hurry, I need to find my captain. So how bout you sent all five at the at the same time."Bombera smiles cockily.

The crowd cheer at Bombera's challenge and the announcer seems taken aback by his suggestion. "You are as arrogant as you are stupid. You heard him folks. He wish to take the Five single handedly at the same time. What confidence this man has. And we agree. It will be a battle royal handicap match."

"LET THE RUMBLEEEEE BEGINSSSS!!!!"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 23, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]

[Outside of the Dave Jones:The otherside]

Kai VS Blake

Bricks rained down on the aspiring pirate captain, he got clipped a few times but managed to avoid the brunt of the claw strike that came at him. But still, the size and mass of that thing, even that lessened blow was a doozy. And if that wasn't enough to make him see stars, slamming into a wall next before that wall finally gave in after all the punishment it had taken and Kai was given a pleasant shower of soft forgiving bricks and gooey mortar. To finish this wonderful event, the pile of rubble that contained Kai at the bottom, received a few stomps by Gigasauras Blake. That massage was the cherry on top of it all. 

Blake was going full out now, even after all that, he still went on. He was going for the kill here, consequences be damned! Those giant claws of his, went digging through the pile of rubble. Sifting through for the prize at the at the bottom, looking to spear Kai with one of those talons of his. "Hmm?" He believed he made contact with something soft, but then suddenly he felt movement and just as sudden....... Nothing, he was stuck. He tried to wiggle himself free, and eventually had to resort to tugging himself out with all of his might. He was in for a surprise, at the end of his claws, Kai had latched on didn't seem o have any intention of letting go. He had no nerves in the claws, so he couldn't feel it, but the smoke that was coming of the two claws Kai was using as handles.

The monstrosity shook it's paw fiercely, after the second swing, it realized that Kai would not be letting go and he used the battered building once more to scrape him off forcefully. Only now the burning tick was thrown off. Despite the punishment he had taken, and this hard fall on the rubble only added to it, he was back on his feet with the snap of a finger. Howling madly as he prepared another charge.

From her vantage point, Genma and her scanners detected the shift within Kai. Blake was in no position to determine this, but the Kaiser he had been battling before was long gone. Instead this berserker persona had taken his place. Her database had files procured from the Cipher 0 program, which told her that this berserker persona had made rare, but significant appearances throughout his early life. The theory was that all the training and punishment the young child had taken over the years, had produced this primal being. When pushed to the brink, the instinct to survive would awaken and he'd zone out like this.

This was the catalyst the Kane Kane no Mi needed, the Flashpoint mode was now truly activated. The potential was being tapped in, Kai who had taken on a superior transformed state where from the shoulders down to his fingers he had transmuted fully from the skin to the bones in a metal state. This combined with the immense heat that radiated from his core, produced bright glowing arms that could melt through bone. And same went for the gray blue scales that covered Blake, as he found out, as the berserker started pummeling in on him. 

A savage battle to death ensued, Blake who had lost his Haki capabilities in this transformed state had size and durability on his side, but Kai with this dramatic increase in power and destructive capability was taking that durability away. There wasn't anything disciplined or thought out about this brawl, it was hideous and brutal. Off the onlookers, only Genma's gynoid face which was largely emotionless, showed a satisfied and impressed smirk. The end was signaled by a heavy groan, followed by a dull thud as Blake sunk through his knees after Kai had smashed one scorching hole through his scales and flesh too many. With his head, as gigantic as it was now, down a the ground level. And in that defenseless state, he was powerless against Kai's finisher. The metalman had brought his hands up above his head, interlocking the fingers, and brought the burning fatal blow with it.

Genma only stepped in, when the berserker just kept pummeling the twitching but definitely dead Blake. Bright red slag oozing from the corners of his mouth. She reached into her ammunition belt, and took out a cartridge decorated with a lightningbolt and inserted it in the slot in her wrist. 

BZZZT BZZZT

Blue sparks sprung from her fingers, and pelted Kai from behind. The electricity grew with each consecutive hit, to the point Kai was crackling with it by the time he started to slow down and finally his muscles locked up and he fell on his back. Steam rose from his mouth as he let out a final groan, before his body finally joined his consciousness and both finally rested.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 24, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_A Brief Detour..._
The sound of clashing steel rung out from bow to stern of the _Sea Wolf II_. Commander Morgan Cross nimbly parried a rapid fire volley of sword thrusts aimed with laser beam like accuracy at his masked face. His dancing partner was in rare form today. Cross sidestepped as Lt. Jane Aubrey launched another volley, the blade of her prized rapier missing his armor plated neck by a mere hairs breadth. 

*"Soru!"* 

Cross dematerialized in an instant. His metallic footfalls echoed along the floorboards as he flung his body faster than a bullet. Jane froze at the sensation of cold steel against her jugular. A metal gloved hand tapped her shoulder. "You're getting better," Cross declared, stepping back and sheathing his saber. 

Jane grunted in frustration, cursing aloud. "I'll never be good enough!" 

The impatience of youth, Cross thought with a scowl. "Have you ever seen Helen Swann in action?" 

"No and at this rate I never will." 

Cross walked towards the railing, glancing up at the sun through his visored mask. "I once had the pleasure of visiting the island where Helen Swann and Alfonso Knoxx fought their final duel." 

"And?" 

"To call it an island now would be charitable. All that's left is a gaping sinkhole." 

Jane remained silent, glaring at the rapier in her hand. "Don't be in such a rush to fight monsters," Cross said. He glanced over his shoulder at the impatient young lieutenant. "There is a monster I wish to slay as well," he declared, his eyes briefly darting towards the blank void on the deck where his shadow should be. "You and I can face these monsters together. First thing is first though, we stop a certain man before he can become one. Phoenix D. Roy will face the hangman's noose." 

_The Mysterious Island..._
Roy sneezed aloud as he and Izzy made their way through the forest. "Someone's talking about me. Probably one of my old flames," Roy said with a grin. "There was this one mermaid with big t-" 

The earth trembled violently. Roy and Izzy froze as a huge shadowy creature barreled towards them through the trees. Two blood red eyes appeared, surrounded by a shaggy coat of black fur. "It's a bear!" Roy shouted excitedly. He glanced up at the towering beast as it stood up to its full height, nearly twenty feet high. 

"A very big bear!" Izzy screamed, leaping behind a nearby boulder. 

The bear made a beeline for Izzy. Roy rocketed towards the beast, hurling himself aloft on a current of wind. *"Gale Force Fist!" * Roy exclaimed, enveloping his right fist within a swirling vortex of compressed air. The impact sent the bear reeling headfirst into a giant redwood, nearly cracking the tree to pieces. Roy landed beside the bear. It lay still. "I think I killed the damned thing." He never pulled punches when it came to protecting his crewmates.    

A shower of sparks suddenly exploded from atop the bears furry head, revealing a mass of colored wires and a metallic skin. Izzy walked up beside Roy, eyes wide with wonder. "Correction. It's a robot..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 25, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_The Mysterious Island..._
Roy leaned casually against a tree while Izzy tinkered away on the robotic bear. He reached into his coat pocket and produced a shiny red apple, taking a healthy bite as he observed the girl at work. "What exactly are you doing again?" he asked, bits of apple spraying out of his mouth. He was impatient to discover the source of this invisible island. Wizard or no wizard. 

Izzy glanced up at Roy, azure eyes brimming with nervous excitement.  "I've never seen a robot this advanced before. Isn't it amazing?" 

Roy yawned. He didn't see what what was so amazing about it. "I'll take your word for it," he replied, finishing off the apple with a second bite. 

"Anyway, this poor guys servo motor cortex blew a gasket. I think that's why it seemed so mindless and out of control. If I can just..." Her words trailed off as she ducked within the mass of wires inside the bear's head, mumbling incoherently to herself. Roy sighed aloud. Just as he was about to settle back for a nap, the earth trembled at the approach of a familiar towering figure. Rip-Jaw stood nearly half the length of the ancient redwood trees around them. A fishman like no other Roy had met and a certified medical genius. 

"Ah, Mister Jaw. Glad you could join us." 

The serpentine like fishman raised a curious eyebrow at the downed bear, Izzy working on the innards of the bears skull as if she was a brain surgeon. "Is that a-"

"A robot bear," Roy said matter of factly. "More like a walking toaster if you ask me." 

"It's not a toaster!" Izzy exclaimed sternly.     

Roy shook his head and returned his gaze to the massive fishman. "So. Find anything interesting?" 

Rip-Jaw patted the satchel by his side. "Apologies for wandering off but this island is a bounty of rare plants and herbs. I believe I've discovered several new species as well." He grinned innocently at Roy, flashing rows of razor sharp teeth. "Of course I'll be needing a human volunteer to observe the effects of their properties."  

Roy gulped nervously. "Of course..." 

*"EUREKA!"* 

Suddenly the bear sprang upwards on its hind legs, glowing red eyes flaring brightly. Izzy backed away cautiously as the beast glanced at each of them in turn, sniffing the air. Roy balled up his fists, prepared to put the bear out of its misery once and for all. In that moment the bears eyes swirled a shade of electric blue. All it once it bounded back to all fours and emitted a low pitched whine, slowly approaching Izzy and nuzzling her shoulder with its furry snout. 

Roy laughed aloud. "You seem to have tamed the beast Miss Roseo. Good work." 

Izzy smiled bashfully. "Really. It was nothing." 

"I beg to differ," a voice declared. 

A raven haired young man and woman appeared through the trees. They looked like brother and sister, garbed in matching silver coveralls. The young man bowed towards Izzy. "You repaired Ursus-5. Thank you." His voice had a stiff cadence to it, almost robotic.  

"You are humans," the girl added, nodding at Roy and Izzy. She glanced at Rip-Jaw. "Hmm. A fishman." 

Roy cast Izzy and Rip-Jaw a queer look. "Yes. We're humans. Surprise!" He approached the strangers, removing his tricorn hat with a flourish and a bow. "The name's Phoenix D. Roy. These are my crewmates. Now who might you two be?"  

"I am Twelve," the young man said,  "This is my sister Thirteen. Welcome to the island of robots."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Aug 31, 2013)

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones, entry]

The Hidden Sword VS The Blood Blade

The two hands collided once again, if you didn't know any better you'd think two giants were swinging colossal swords around. Though it appeared to be just plain simple flesh smashing against each other, the noise was deafening. Many a glass perished that night, those that were fortunate enough to survive all the earlier battles that took place in the establishment.

Hanzo stayed back, waiting for an opening but wise enough to know that one wrong move could end with him getting diced up. "Hmmm." As he thought about, one lapse of concentration could mean Hiro getting diced up himself. This was a dangerous game the kid was playing. The Amatsuken, the emperor's sword was a thing of Nihonese legend. Or so he had thought. Back when Nihon was a continent that held warring nations ruled by the daimyo. A single warrior single handedly defeated all those warlord and their troops and united their territories, this was the birth of Nihon. And he did it all with his barehands, his only weapon was the Amatsuken. The world's greatest sword. 

Now that he was seeing it with his own eyes, he wasn't sure what to make of it. There was more to it than just an extreme physical feat, it wasn't quite haki either. Somewhere in the middle, perhaps? A skill born from a physical talent combined with something of an immaterial nature. 

Though this impressive skill was being tested by another that was eerily similar in execution. As he eyeballed it, it appeared that the devilbat was using a facsimile of CoA. The skin had darkened around his hands, and since then the durability and destructive power of his strikes had dramatically increased. He could not sense any haki capability within him, so it must be something physical. 

"Blood Ripper!" 

Devilbat had been aggressive, he had been pushing Hiro into a corner and saw an opportunity to go in for the kill. He went for the jugular, as the high swipe came in, Hiro took a defensive stance with a solid footing. His left arm went up, and he strengthened it upon the point of impact. The claws came at him with enough force, that despite his defense, this blow would leave some bruising and ache. But a small price to pay, as Hiro held his ground. He withstood the momentum of his opponent's attack, then he rotated his upper body his flattened hand came in with his counter. A darkred wing came in between the two, but it wasn't capable of withstanding this.

"Rakou-Ya!"

Snikt!

The "sword" strike when through the bat like, veined wing, despite the hardened blood it cut through it like it was paper. The hand pierced it's shoulder, deep as well. Enough that outside his thumb, all of his fingers were buried to the knuckle. 

"Hehe." Hiro's smirk dissapeared as a maniacal grin appeared on the experiment's face. The blood that was running past the unarmed swordsman's fingers suddenly grew thick, he could feel it setting around his fingers like cement. He had walked right into this bloody trap.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 1, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Blisterpus Prison, Grand Line]​*​
[End of the Line]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

[With Jed]

 "You're late" Jadie states to no one in particular. Which causes the others to look at her strangely. A moment later a large man sits next to Rebecca. Even setting he was almost as tall as she was.  "Late? I didn't know I was being expected." Jed sighs as Rebecca almost leapt from her skin.  "...",  "Jed Roberts" the large man replies as he scratched at his spiked hair. 

 "You still insist on wearing your pajamas into battle",  "You should be the one talking about fashion Jadie; you have your twin sister's figure yet you hide it." Jadie's face turned red, she hated when he did this. [color=darkblue ]"What, would you like me to recount the story dad told us about how mom likes to bite instead?"[/color] a book flies out of no where literally knocking Jed through the wall he was sitting in front of. 

 "That's rude!" the girl states, she quickly adjusts her glasses and regains her composure though.  "I bet you're still chasing Xifeng's coat tails aren't cha?" is asked as Jed pulled himself free. Jadie, annoyed, nods her head.  "She and Doc were called back to the new world; you really should tell her what you want, she already knows. She's merely waiting on you to make your move." is added as he stood. Dusting his robes off he turns his attention to the battle across the way.  "Don't worry about those two, they are stronger than we can imagine" 


[With Cyrus and Kermy]

The attack was sudden; Cyrus had allowed his guard to fall as he watched his friend plummet to the icy field below. In what could be said was less than an instant Kermy had closed the distance while ramming his shoulder and recovered blade deep into Cyrus' body. Kermy, now in control, force the two to land on one of the beam disc that Zy had created.  "If you are hoping to save your friend Cyrus, you will have to go through me." the Frog-man grinned a slimy smile as he twisted his weapon. Cyrus grunted as the sword tore muscle and scraped bone. With a slow gasp he slid down the blade and slumped over Kermy's shoulder. 

 "Oh, you dying on me already? I'm slightly disappointed. Not that I'm surprised. Such a low bounty head can only surprise you so much." the Frog-man states as he relished the fact he'd taken down both Cyrus and Zidane.  

 "Hahahahahahahahahaha" 

Kermy blinked, he felt fingers wrap around his shoulder and Cyrus slowly pulled himself up.  "You know frog lips, I think I finally figured you out" is stated as he placed a hand on Kermy's weapon. The Frog, surprised, didn't make a move as he watched his weapon be snapped like a twig.  "I'd ask for a refund Kermy D., whoever made that toy stole your weakly earned Beli" is added as the length of blade is pulled from Cyrus' body. Kermy's filth covered lip curled in disgust;  "What do you mean figured me out, explain yourself." He wasn't surprised that Cyrus was still alive, nor was he truly surprised that the Hare-man was able to break his sword. What pissed him off was the fact this nobody thought he figured him out. 

 "Explain yourself Cyrus Cross."is demanded with a stomp that threatened to break the disc they stood on. A vile grin curled Cyrus' lips.  "First Cyrus isn't here right now, see we haven't quite learned how to play together just yet, you can simply call me cross." is the reply as he forced the wound he received closed with Life Return.  "I don't care what you ..." a finger slams off Kermy's face,  "Who was it. Did your daddy beat your mommy in front of you? Or was it a lonesome mother that made you a substitute for an always gone husband?" Cross asks. Rage painted Kermy's face. How dare he?! 

A flipper slams hard into the disc they stood,  "Take a dip!" is yelled as he kicked furiously to keep himself in the air using Geppou.  "Interesting technique" Cross mumbles as he in a bit of a comedic fashion too kept himself in the air.  "Don't worry, I had mommy issues too, though she tried to kill me, not fuck me" Kermy roared in anger as he vanished. A hammering kick knocks Cross out of the air, like a canon ball he slams into the outcropping that Kermy had used in his bid to destroy the prison. A cloud of dust wafted over the ocean as stone fell into the sea. 

 "SHOW YOURSELF!" 

Is yelled from above as the dust was slow to settle.  "You know, that fucking hurt" is stated as Cross clapped. The dust disperses showing a squatty, bulky monstrosity. Cross had entered his Dwarf Point upon impact.  Kermy vanishes in a blur but at the last moment curves in his attack avoiding the open hands of the Hare-man.  "Well, that sucks. All the strength in the world, but not the speed to use it" is lamented as he clenched his fingers. He was wanting to pop Kermy like a zit, but that in this form obviously wasn’t  happening.  "That was dangerous" Kermy pants as he adjusted himself. This new form Cyrus took was strong, but slow. It also appeared that it was as durable that damned form that Cyrus was in before.  "Looks like I'll have to ware you down, it shouldn't take long. You've been fighting me for a long time pirate."

 "Tell me Froggy, how man of your siblings are actually your children?" Cross asks trying to bait Kermy into attack. The Frog curls his lips, but doesn't take the bait so easily.  "I'll kill you slowly, in front of your woman, then I'll rip her spine out." Kermy growls. Cross' eyes narrow to that comment.  "Careful Frog-man",  "What, am I stepping on a nerve?" is asked as Cross growled at him.  "No, I just haven't learned how to completely control this form yet." is replied as Cross took a step toward Kermy who only grinned.  "You're too slow in that form to hit me." he declares as he leaps back. Dipping a hand in water he pulls up a handful, time to show this rabbit why they were in his element. Cross grinned,  "You're right, but then again" he states as his body contorted and mutated into his Monster Point. *"I wasn't talking about that form"* is stated as he vanished in a blur of tan. 

Kermy's senses explode and he just has time to react as the spot he stood explodes into dust. From the smoke a clawed hand appears to snatch him. But the wiry frog Geppou's into the sky and makes a Bee lien to the prison with Cross in hot pursuit. Both make landfall about the same time as Cross lets loose with a monster Rankyaku that rocks the prison causing the back half to fall into the sea. In the distance Rebecca cups her hands together. She remembered that form.  "We need to get further away than this, boy [she didn't know Dewitt's name] can that tin can get us over to Zidane?" is asked. Dewitt blinked,  "My name " Dewitt mutters, Manni had smacked him in the back of the head.  "Sis has a point poindexter." Mumbling Dewitt nods, of course it could. Jed looks at the inventor with that one eye.  "We're not going anywhere." he states. Pulling away from the wall he unsheathes his sword. The blade was long and jagged, though discolored Rebecca recognized what the sword was made of. 

 "What are",  "Monster rabbit needs a monster sword, so I'm going to lend him mine." 

[Cyrus]

A massive clawed foot slams into the ground, Kermy replies with a powerful Rankyaku that Cross simply bats away. Kermy sneers. He was being pushed by this nobody in his most powerful form. He had to think of something and fast. Leaping into the air he fires off a canon shot of water before using a Soru to get distance between him and Cross. But the devil Hare's hearing made him hard to fool and that clawed foot finally makes contact. Kermy is able t use Tekkai in the nick of time. With a loud thud he slams into the ground and burst into the lower levels.

As Cross lands he catches Jed's sword. He looks at the man that haphazardly threw a sword at him. His senses screamed Roberts, but not the same as the girl behind him. She smelled like Zy, this big man smelled different.  "Hurry up, I'm getting bored. You, four eyes. Go get Zy" Jed states with a yawn. Cyrus nods as he short jumps into the hole he made. 

Kermy stands as Cyrus lands. The Tekkai he'd thrown up had saved his skin, but now he had a hell of a headache. * "It's time to end this Kermy"* Cross states. Kermy nodded,  "I agree" is replied, he'd mixed some of his poison in his water, he was going to end this by exploding the Hare's heart. Cross grinned as he slid to a side stance. That long jagged Katana pulls to the side. * "Phoenix Song"*~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 1, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Roger Pirates|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Pagora]


"Hunter Hawk?" a man asks, his glasses seemed to gleam with the light of the establishment they were in. Hunter pulled his attention away from his cookies just long enough to briefly talk to the man.  "Mffff, mfff, mfff, ffffmmmff" is his reply as he chewed on a mouth full of the sugary delights. The man scratched his nose and coughed into his fist. "I'm sorry, I didn't quite catch that." he states trying his best not to rile Hunter. Swallowing hard the young inventor wipes his mouth clean and gives the man a healthy grin,  "Yes, my name is Hunter Hawk, but who are you?" is asked as the woman at the table dealt another hand.

Hunter placed a hand on his cards and peeked, seemed he was getting lucky again. A smile creeps over his face as he turned his glanced back to the man that still stood to his side. "Who I am is irrelevant, my employer would like to meet you though." is the reply the man gives as he slowly adjust his glasses. Hunter gives the man a curious, by weary look.  "Sorry, but my mother always told me not to go off with strangers. Or was that dad .... Jordyn?" cupping his chin Hunter ponders on who gave him that piece of invaluable advice.   "Cookie ... " a set of blue eyes pop up over the table, Hunter's little rob-pal Frenzy was up and about again after the trashing that he received on the ship.  

In Hunter's distraction, loss in thought or probably daydreaming about Jordyn, Frenzy allows one of his metallic hands to slide up and onto the table. His diodes lock as his metal scrapes across the wooden surface. Hunter seemed to pay no heed, so with a quick jerk and snap is claws clamp onto the bottom of the tray and pulls.  "Hey! Those are my cookies you little snack thief!" is yelled as he bolted from the table. Frenzy's metal feet loudly clank over the floor as he ran from Hunter,  "ndeFisr eserpke nuerHt!" it yells in defense. Hunter scowled as he ran behind the silver bolt.  "You didn't find anything you sneak thief! I was given those cookies!" a fist is shaken as he gives chase.

As Hunter was occupied getting his snacks back, the barkeep nods to the dealer at the table. She in returns gave a nod in return, scooping the majority of Hunter's chips back into her pile. "Mr. Hawk, if you please. His majesty wishes for you to come to his castle of funk!" the man in shades yells. Hunter largely ignores the man while diving for his mechanical pet. A loud clang and bash latter Hunter and Frenzy spiral into a fight that sends the cookies flying in all directions. They turn tables over and wreck machinery as they struggle. The bartender starts to cry as Hunter stands with Frenzy triumphantly in hand.  "Gotcha" he grins until he realizes that all the cookies are gone. Dropping the small menace he folds his arms over his chest.  "Castle of Funk, sorry fella. I'm not a maid, though I could picture Jordyn in a tiny maid's outfit." Hunter states stroking his light chin stubble.

[Across the Way]

Jordyn sneezes, then looks toward the city, Hunter was thinking perverted thoughts about her again, though she didn't mind. At least they were about her and not other women.  ~ 

[Hunter]

"No, no. Its a fun place filled with music and ... cookies." Hunter's eyes lit up. All thoughts of not going are quickly tossed to the side.   "Did you say, cookies?" ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 1, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

_Machine Island..._
Roy scratched his head, staring from Twelve to Thirteen. "So you two are..." He paused and looked Thirteen up and down, a slender woman with long raven dark hair and electric blue eyes. She certainly didn't look like a walking toaster to him. "...robots..." 

Thirteen nodded. "Androids to be more precise." 

She had the same flat and monotone voice as Twelve, her so-called brother. Roy still couldn't get past how real they looked. "I see," he said, nodding authoritatively, as if he had the faintest clue what an Android even was. Another thought suddenly occurred to him. "Then I suppose you're all there then. I mean uh...er...anatomically speaking." 

"Oh yes. We were made completely indistinguishable from humans. Here let me show you." Without even a hint of embarrassment or self consciousness she began to unzip her silver coveralls. 

Roy felt a sharp slap to the back of the head. Izzy quickly stepped between he and Thirteen. She turned towards the female Android, smiling nervously. "Ignore our captain. He's a bit brain dead...and a pervert." 

"I am not brain dead!" Roy exclaimed, crossing his arms.  

Izzy began assaulting the Androids with questions, a lot of scientific gobbledygook which he couldn't make heads or tails of. Twelve exchanged a wordless glance with Thirteen. They both nodded in understanding as if in silent communication.

"Perhaps it would be best if we take you to our creator. He can answer all your questions. Our village is not far from here," Twelve said. 

Izzy's eyes twinkled with delight. "There are more of you?!" 

A wisp of a smirk appeared on the Android's face. There and gone again in a second. The first inkling of emotion Roy had seen him demonstrate. "Yes. There are others like us." 

"Yosh! Lead the way then!" Izzy exclaimed, hefting an overstuffed tool bag around her shoulder.  She patted Ursus-5 on the snout. The robot bear, which only a short awhile ago had tried to rip them all to shreds, nuzzled the side of her face gently and padded away, the earth rumbling from its footfalls.   

Roy had never seen the young engineer so excited. Clearly she was in her element here. Truth be told he was also very interested in meeting the mystery man responsible for all these wonders. "Is your creator a wizard by any chance?" Roy asked hopefully. 

Twelve shook his head. "Some have called him a wizard of robotics but I take it that is not what you mean." 

"No it's not," Roy said glumly, the image of a white bearded wizard popping like a balloon from his imagination. Still, he reasoned, this island would surely offer many more adventurous pursuits. He walked up beside Thirteen and smiled at her innocently. "I'm still up for that demonstration by the way."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 1, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

_Machine Island... _
The Phoenix Pirates followed Twelve and Thirteen deep into the forest. The two androids revealed interesting tidbits about the island. How every single creature in the forest was really a robot in disguise, made to perfectly mimic their real life counterparts. This seemed to greatly interest Izzy and Rip-Jaw but Roy couldn't get past one nagging question. 

"So what happened to all the real animals?"

"Gone," said Thirteen. "This island was once a testing facility for the World Government. They unleashed all manner of deadly toxins into the environment, eradicating the local wildlife. Our creator returned the forest to its former glory." She paused. "Improved on what was once there." 

As they neared the outskirts of the android village, . He stood nearly twelve feet tall, with fists larger then Roy's head.  The giant android stopped short, eyes frantic. He stared in momentary surprise at the Phoenix Pirates before regarding Twelve and Thirteen. This one was clearly different. Roy could see the panic etched on his face. 

"What is it Eight?" Twelve asked in a calm voice. 

The brute's voice came in a deep throated rumble, his words slow and ponderous. *"Father is very sick."* 

Roy regarded the quaint little village. Smoke rose from the chimneys  of thatch roofed cottages, gardens lined with all manner of colorful flowers. It was almost like staring at a picture card. "I was expecting something more...futuristic," Roy said. 

"Our creator is a humble man," Thirteen said. They passed by curious villagers, all of them androids, Roy assumed. A crowd had gathered in front of the largest cottage. Unlike Eight all of their faces were blank and emotionless. Roy found it almost unsettling. He followed Twelve and Thirteen into the cottage. An  lay in a four poster bed, a painful grimace on his face. A petite android with bubblegum pink hair stood by the old man's side. The number fifteen was tattooed on the right side of her neck.   She glanced pointedly  at Roy. He seemed to be getting a lot of that lately. 

"What is father's condition?" Twelve asked. 

"He's ancient for one..." muttered Roy. 

A sharp elbow from Izzy quickly shut him up. 

The female android pointed at a half filled cup of tea. "He has been poisoned," she replied. "I am unable to identify the type."

Roy scratched his chin. "Well lucky for you the greatest doctor in the world just so happens to be in my crew." 

_Elsewhere in the North Blue/The Sea Wolf II..._
Commander Morgan Cross yawned at the voice blaring from the black den den mushi on his desk, full of condemnation and scorn. There had been a time when he cared what the suits at HQ thought of him. A demotion and three official reprimands later, he now couldn't care less. 

*"...then you abandoned your post to go on some wild goose chase for a no name rookie pirate!"*

Morgan kicked his boots up on the desk, leaning back casually. "I prefer to think of it as a temporary leave of absence."   He had no intention of going back to Windfall Island of course. His ultimate destination lay in the Grand Line. 

*"Bullshit. You went AWOL. You're lucky we don't send someone to haul your ass to HQ for a court martial!" * Morgan remained silent as he heard another voice in the background, papers ruffling. *"And what's this about you striking Commodore Nezumi and threatening Cipher Pol agents?"*

"Nezumi certainly had it coming. Really though, have you ever met a Ciper Pol agent you did like?"

*"That's not the point. There is a protocol we must follow. Rules that we must abide by. It's what separates us from the pirates."* 

Morgan smirked. "You don't send a lamb to hunt wolves." 

The den den mushi frowned visibly. *"You're not going rogue on me are you Cross?" *

Morgan leaned forward in his chair, staring intently into the snails eyes. "I was born a Marine and I will die a Marine." 

There was silence on the other end. *"Fine, but don't make me regret giving you another chance."* The eyes of the den den mushi drifted shut into a peaceful slumber, indicating the call had been terminated on the other end. A knock at the door drew Marcus from his thoughts.

"Enter." 

Lt. Jane Aubrey stepped through and saluted. "We've arrived sir." 

"Good. We'll begin preparations immediately." Morgan grabbed a wrinkled and faded bounty poster from his desk. He stared intently at the face which had plagued his nightmares for the past five years. "This will definitely draw in Phoenix D. Roy." 

"Do you think it will draw her as well?" Jane asked hesitantly, her eyes darting off to the shadows around them.  

Morgan didn't have an answer for that one.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 2, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

Rip-Jaw patted at his 'beard' as he eyes the Androids that stood before Izzy, Roy and himself. Those large saucer like eyes sparkled; technology was always something he was fond of.  "So, would you be classified as Technosapien?" is inquired. it seemed however that the Androids were detached to a 'classification' as Rip-Jaw would put it. As they started to walk along Rip-Jaw wondered at the island, such beauty yet there were naught a living creature to enjoy it.  Even the insect life seemed to be of the mechanical species. The large Fishman held a clawed finger out and a dragonfly lands. Its wings alternate slowly as the mechanical bug looked at Rip-Jaw with the same curiosity that the fishman held in it. Immediately thoughts ran through his mind, like how they got the wings to alternate so precisely as not to collide with each other. 

Tugging at his 'beard' again he watches as the insect robot was aloft again, its curiosity sated while Rip-Jaw's only grew. As they walked they chatted. Well he and Izzy were full of questions, Roy seemed like he was bummed over the fact that there was no wizard. As they near the Android village they are approached by a larger of the mechanical beings.  This one was about as large as he was, which made Rip-Jaw curious about just as large these Androids could be made. He held his tongue though as he didn't want to push such a matter at what seemed to be an emotional time for the large robot. This however is what made Rip-Jaw even the more curious. This one, Eight, seemed to have emotion while the other Androids thus far seemed devoid of any. 

Folding his claws behind his back Rip-Jaw followed behind the group. On land he didn't even try to keep up, he just allowed his neck to stretch out to keep an eye on where they were going. Once they reached their destination, the biggest of the cottages, they stop. Rip-Jaw grimaces as he tucked in just a little; so he could enter the domicile. Before him he sees what could be mistaken for an elf.  "Krosis; Fey. Could it be?" his voice was low and almost inaudible as a memory flash of whom he was created from lit in his mind like a flash. 

Its only when Roy proclaims that he had the greatest doctor in the world in his crew that Rip-Jaw snaps from his own thoughts. The feel of artificial eyes all lay on him  "I can hardly say that I'm the world greatest doctor, mammalian anatomy is still very foreign to me ..." his reptilian lips curls up over his teeth.   "... Fine, may I be allowed to inspect the beverage." Rip-Jaw asks holding a clawed hand out. The woman android with the Fifteen tattooed to her neck gives Rip-Jaw the tea-cup. The large fishman sniffs.  "Hmm, there is a slight odor to the tea that is indicative of poison... But I'm unsure of what nature." he continues as his hand fell to his micro lab belt.


With a flip he is rummaging though his medical and scientific odds and ends.  "Of the flora I recognize none of them are toxic in nature. Though there are a plethora of herbs and plants that I don't recognize, some don't even appear to be natural to this region of the world... I would suggest that it could be animal toxin. But if it is true that fauna are animatronic in nature, then any venom or toxin they have you should have samples of....' Rip-Jaw continued to ramble. He pauses as he pulled his hand from his belt lab, he again sniffs the brew and lightly laps at it with his tongue.  "A light numbing sensation" he looks to the Androids;  "Tell me, was the aquatic life affected by the Marines? It is possible this an aquatic toxin." ~


----------



## kluang (Sep 2, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

Bombera looks around as five fighters enters the ring and they surrounds him. "These are your best? Laughable." he looks at the five fighters. A giant bald man wearing spandex, a small rat like man with claws, a red armored samurai with a spear and two female one with white lather another with black.

"Kill him."

Bombera quickly smashes both of his fist to the ground and it explodes knocking the five away from him and Bombera sprinted towards the big man and kick him in the guts. "Explosive Kick!!!" and followed by a flurry of explosive punches before finishing it up with a roundhouse kick and send the big man crash out of the arena's cage. The arena and the announcer were stunned by Bombera's ferocity and he shows his middle finger at the announcer and laugh.

Bombera turns around and the two females combatants slashes his face with whips causing him to stagger and the small rat man falls from the top and dive claw first towards Bombera.

"Oh look at that ladies and gentleman. The three way finishing move. This match is over!!!!!"

"You wish."

Bombera launches his fist upwards and when the explosive fist meets the claw, the claw shattered and the impact sends the rat man flying. The two female quickly grabs their whips and attack Bombera who easily caught their whip and pull them towards him. He grabs them and throw them out of the arena. He then look at the last fighter who stands idly in the center of the arena.

"Ehemmm... It seems our challenger will face Takeda the Spear....."

"Four. I beat him in four move."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 2, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Sailing*​

*Food, Folks, and Fun*​










​
The moment Zy woke he felt as if he was being burnt alive. Placing his hands on his face, the pirate patted repeatedly, and his head tilted. Why was he in good health...? No, better than that. He felt better than he ever had in his entire life! "What in the bloody hell is happenin' to me...?"

Zy's bare feet shuffled across the stainless wood floor, the tired movements eventually carrying his slouching body to the mirror in his quarters. The crazed stare that gazed back frightened him as Zy stared at his orange face, which looked as if he'd gone through the world's worst suntan. 

*"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! MY BEAUTIFUL FACE!"* Zy shrieked in horror.

A soft knock was followed by Manni calling out to him, "Psst, Zy. You're up already? Hurry up! Your family is out here!"

"Hmmmm..." Zy managed as he sighed. Great, now he was going to appear as if he was being teased for being some orange faced weirdo! When he faced the mirror with a final glance, he did so to view a perfectly normal face. His body temperature had cooled down a bit as well. Zy's head tilted in confusion as he wondered just what happened. Bit by bit, luckily, the wily pirate was beginning to put two and two together... Ahuh~


Per usual, following a hellish survival, the team was celebrating. Apparently they stopped by some island to collect food and started partying after another miraculous getaway. Zy sat on the deck's railing to listen in, arms gently crossing as he smiled and observed family and friends party.

"BECCA, MORE SODA PLEASE!" Havok shouted over his shoulder.

"Get your own!" The cook snarled, comically furious eyes burning with the mystical wrath of the uterus possessors. Huffing, she returned to serving guests with a remarkably fast personality swap to friendly and engaging.

Bazoo sat at the large dining table, cigarette being juggled in his mouth as he eagerly retold the final technique of Cyrus, "So, Zy is down and out! Done in like a fish on land! Then, Cyrus rises up, takes the blade, and uses something he called the Phoenix Song! And... oh, h-hey Cap'n!"

Zy failed to conceal an amused smile, wanting to hear exactly how the battle concluded. With a fist now supporting his chin, Zy flailed his free hand in Bazoo's direction as he said, "Well now, don't mind me. Do go on!"

Zy turned to face the ocean as he waited for them to go on, his gaze focusing on the endless sea. It made him think of how far it was that he still had to go to discover the truth about his father, or at the very least, rectify the mockery of those that claimed his father failed to discover One Piece... Also, it didn't hurt that the view was gorgeous.


*Spoiler*: __ 








"He finally wakes up. That guy that's calling himself the Prince of the Sea," Jadie spoke with a smile, nudging her glasses up before she continued with, "If you're going to rule the sea I'd advise not needing your big brother to continue rescuing you."

"What are you even doing here?!" Zy snapped back, sneering at his giggling sister. Swinging his legs to pop down, Zy began thinking of Jordyn now, and the humanoid ankle muncher that stalked their mother. "Yo, bro. Thanks for the assist." The normally battle-evasive Zy faced Jed and said, "Let's fight."

Zy lunged at his brother with a mighty right hook, and the effortlessly dodging Jed sent Zy tumbling across the deck as he continued to chug beer. Hopping up to his feet, Zy rolled his sleeves up and grinned as he said, "*Today is the day I defeat you, Itachi!* I mean, Jed. Where in the fuck did that come from?"

"If you're going to speak of those that assisted in our inconceivable escape then you should not ignore the contributions of Jed and Sasha," Dewitt admonished while showing Sasha the designs of his latest set of battle suits, but paused to look up when Cyrus entered. Apparently Tsung and the rest of that intimidating group remained on board as well. 

"Hey, Cy. I've gotta borrow you for a bit," Zy called out to him while stepping in his direction. He momentarily forgot about attempt number 1, 951 to defeat his brother.

"No! Your macho story swapping or secret training sessions can wait!" Becca snapped as she hurried to her fiancee's side with a plate of freshly prepared lo mein. Once there she stared at the mermaid that had just spent more time with her husband than she was 'allowed' to. Becca forced a grin while holding the plate so hard, suddenly, that it shattered while managing to hiss between gnashing teeth, "Oh, hi there Alicia."

"It broke!" Manni and Jamal blurted simultaneously while standing beside each other. Manni then slowly turned her head and screamed at the sight of the grinning Jamal being in close proximity with her staggeringly cute face. She instinctively smashed the shiny prosthetic fist across Jamal's face, flooring him in one punch. "WHAT THE FUCK, DUDE?! GET THAT UGLY MUG OUTTA MY FACE!"

"W-wait! Let me tell you all of my incredible escape the marines, what happened to Alexia, and my trip to Alabasta which was halted by a group of pirates that I then had to flee out of the grasps of..." Jamal anxiously explained while holding his aching cheek.

"Oh?" Sendo asked while sitting across from them munching on his own plate of expertly prepared food.

A bead of sweat trickled down Zy's face as he deadpanned and asked, "Yo, exactly how many people from the prison are on board...?"

"WE'RE HERE, MISTER ZY!" A prisoner shouted. Behind him other prisoners bobbed their heads in an attempt to be friendly, but managed to look menacing anyhow.

"Over here," called a marine before rounding a corner with another. The duo were stuffing their faces as well.

"Is it time for my cameo yet?" Stan Lee asked, his own head peeping out.

Zy ignored all of the nonsense and rolled a hand, gesturing for Jamal to go on as he asked, "What about the princess?"

"Zy... I... I don't know how to explain this. She's going to Alabasta to free the royal family!" Jamal blurted.


"Wait, now is it Alabasta or Arabasta?" Havok asked, wanting to clarify.

"Who cares!? Zy, we're heading there! Right?" Manni shouted at her friend and captain while bapping a flesh and bone fist into it's waiting shimmering unnatural other half.

"Yes and no," Zy answered with his arms loosely crossing. "We'll head in that direction and poke around some of the more popular places to try to get an idea of what's going on there first."

Turning to head elsewhere for privacy, Zy paused and asked, "Bro, Cy, I know it's kind of sudden but I'm going to need your help. Would you mind following me?"

"Zy, here!" Bazoo called out to him, tossing his diamond cane. He then grinned as much as a bear could while adding, "A prince shouldn't misplace his scepter so easily."

Catching it, Zy eyed him with a determined magenta gaze, and entered a dark room. Turning to face Jed and Cyrus, Zy cracked a hand into a tightly balled fist. "Train me. Bro, I'm gonna assume you know how to use haki...? I'd like to at least know the basics. Cy, I want you to kick my ass with that ice sword of yours. Normally I wouldn't care all that much... but I want, no, _need_ to get stronger. To fulfill a promise to a princess."

Above the ship a flock of colorful birds flew, dropping two small, shining, rainbow colored eggs onto the deck in passing.





*Gatham City , Grand Line*​

"You say they're coming in our direction?" A man asked while cupping his chin. "Sure, boss. I'll begin his first test. I've got the perfect opponent lined up for him. Oh? _He's_ with them? Ah, so it must mean that The Wreckers are dividing their forces. Hm? I wonder if he's going to continue with his plan. Okay. I'll handle it."

The tall man got on the den den mushi to contact _her_, and alert the other members of Silent Hill. Spies would be set up to deal with the Roberts siblings. He wondered if he'd even get a crack at 'em himself. "Oh well, I've money to make."

He slowly exited out of a dimly lit room that people's muffled cries of agony could be faintly heard in. Deranged gambler, magician, and sadist, Vyron Nutella's basement was full of old medieval torture devices. Whenever someone in his casino caused trouble, well... he had ways of making them entertain him. Slipping his coat on, Vyron said, "Don't wait up for me, darlings. I'm going to meet up with an old friend."




*Spoiler*: __ 






Vyron Nutella


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

*Machine Island...*
Fifteen hesitated for the briefest of seconds at Rip-Jaw's question. Roy imagined a clockwork maze of gears grinding at a frenetic pace within the female androids head, formulating an answer. Or would it be circuits and wires? Hell it could've been lollipops and rainbows for all he knew.  

"No. The toxins released by the marines were airborne in nature. The aquatic life surrounding the island remained largely unaffected. Hmm." She paused again, electric blue eyes whirring brightly until finally the answer she seemed to be looking for struck her like a bolt of lightning. "Ah. I see." Fifteen glanced up at Rip-Jaw with an almost pleased look. Though that could just as easily have been Roy's imagination. "There is an extremely venomous jellyfish native to these waters, Carukia barnesi. The profile matches Father's symptoms."  

Rip Jaw nodded, rubbing his scaly beard. Roy guessed the brainy fishman was familiar with the type. Fifteen carefully poured the tea cup's contents into a metal container and placed the cup into a plastic baggy. "Father has been experimenting with artificial aquatic lifeforms. He has a sample of this very same jellyfish in his laboratory among other rare specimens. Would you like to assist me in formulating the appropriate antidote?" 

Roy leaned in towards Izzy. "Looks like the big fella found himself a girlfriend. It's a match made in heaven, they can both talk on and on about things no one cares about and then share long awkward pauses with each other,"  he said with a mischievous grin. In a very low voice of course. He still wasn't sure how good a sense of humor the fishman had. 

Izzy grinned in spite of herself. "You're mean." 

Rip-Jaw followed Fifteen towards the sole metallic building located within the old fashioned village. It gleamed with the brightness of highly polished silver, towering over all the cottages. "I'd like to see the lab too!" Izzy exclaimed excitedly at Twelve and Thirteen. "If you don't mind that is."

The two androids exchanged wordless glances and nodded. Twelve waved at Eight. "Would you please give Miss Roseo a tour of the facilities?" 

Eight nodded glumly then bowed awkwardly towards Jessie. *"Please follow me..."* he rumbled. 

"This is gonna be so awesome!" Jessie bounced along behind the plodding Eight. She paused mid stride and turned towards Roy. "Would you like to come?" 

Roy shook his head. There was nothing in that shiny tower that interested him. Unless of course it was the promise of wine and women. Or a wizard. "Thanks but I'll pass." He glanced pointedly at Twelve and Thirteen. Something was nagging at him. "Any idea on who wants your _Father_ dead?"  

"We do not speak openly of the exiles," Twelve responded. 

"Exiles?" 

"Those who rejected our Father's teachings. They wish nothing less then his death and the destruction of this island,"   Thirteen replied. 

Roy balled up his fists. "Anyone who would poison a defenseless old man deserves an ass kicking in my book." Honestly he was just looking for a fight, but it was the thought that counted at least. 

"This is not your concern." 

"Sorry but I just made it my concern. So tell me, who's in charge of these exiles?" 

Roy was met with silence. Could it be that they were afraid? "Well I'm sure he can't be that tough. Just another walking toaster," Roy exclaimed. He caught himself a bit too late. "Uh, present company excluded of course..." 

"_Her_ name is Ten."


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2013)

*With the Wrecking Crew...*

Sasha and Dewitt were discussing the boy's latest designs for his new mech when Zy came out onto the deck. She and Dewitt noticed him right away, but stayed silent. 

As Zy spoke with Jed and Jadie, Sasha turned back to Dewitt. "I'm not sure who those people are..." In fact, there were a large number of people Sasha didn't recognize on the ship. Dewitt turned around to see the large man and the slender woman Zy was speaking with. "They're Zy's siblings, I believe. I think they're supposed to be some big players in the Grand Line. I'm not sure, I don't pay that much attention to the news." 

"Neither do I..." Sasha then remembered what Bannon said to her. He wanted to talk to Zy about something as soon possible after they had left the prison. This was a G-2 ship the crew was using now. Bannon really put his own reputation at risk allowing the group to use it. 

"I forgot...excuse me, Dewitt. There's something I need to ask our captain." Sasha got up and approached the Roberts siblings. "Zy..." He was still speaking with Cross. "Zy!" 

"Huh?" Zy turned around. "I'm sorry to interrupt. Hi, I'm Sasha, by the way..." she said, smiling at Jed and Jadie. 

"...but I actually need to borrow _you_ for a moment..." Sasha forcefully pulled Zy aside, while maintaining a pleasant look for his brother and sister. When they were back in the ship's main cabin, Sasha crossed her arms and sighed. "Right, so, you know the guy I mentioned who gave us this ship? He kind of wanted to speak with you..." She motioned to a nearby Den Den Mushi at the table, something she'd stolen from the prison.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 3, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

Rip-Jaw followed the android as she led him out the door. The female android led the large Fishman toward the sole metallic building in the entire village. One the he'd spied earlier, at least his curiosity as to what was within would be sated.  "As I am assure you are aware, that if it is the case that the Mer, erm your father was poisoned by  Carukia Barnesi venom" Rip-Jaw paused, he didn't know if Fifteen would react in a hostile manner at a prognosis of incurable was reached based on the fact that there no know cure for Irukandji syndrome. Fifteen's head just so slightly rotated in his direction. Like so often was the case with these beings he couldn't even begin to read the expression that was present. 

A hand wrapped around his beard as the two stopped in front of the lab. With precision and lightning speed she was able to enter the push key without Rip-Jaw able to follow her movements and the large silver doors slide open. He follows her into the laboratory, his eyes beheld technology not too off from what his undersea lab held. Well, from what he recalled from his escape that led to his capture. "Let us not forget why we are here." Fifteen's voice almost came across as a scolding mother, something that he could only faintly recall from a youth that was dark and muddled.  "Of course, my apologies, please led on." Rip-Jaw states with a light bow.

Some minutes pass and they are standing in front of large computer like structures, "Those are" Fifteen pauses as she watched Rip-Jaw hunched over one of the key boards. In a frenzy of taps he had blown through her father's firewall's and redundancy systems.  "My apologies Fifteen; sometimes I cannot help myself. The specimen we are looking for is in the third row." he states. Silent as a statute Fifteen merely starts to move with Rip-Jaw in toe.

[Some Time Later] 

Rip-Jaw, looking through his magnifying glass, is scribbling equations down on a notebook.  "I believe that this may be more possible than I initially formulated." is stated as he balanced the equations with data and computations that Fifteen was providing as she too worked away.  "If you ... do not mind. May I inquire to the method used to make the plant life to self pollinate?" Fifteen's electric blue eyes only glance his way then back to her work.  "I only asks as I observed that of all the insect life I noted they all displayed only the most rudimentary of instincts ... protocols." ~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 3, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Sailing...*​

*No Booty For You!*​​
"...but I actually need to borrow _you_ for a moment..."

"...!" Before Zy could begin he found himself captured by Sasha. Not that he was complaining or anything. She probably scored some treasure, and what better way to earn a soft spot in the captain's dear heart than to hand it over? Well, that, or did she want to offer...? In his own delusional mind Zy envisioned Sasha oogling him, praising him, and batting her eyelashes seductively. _"Oh Master Zy. You're so BIG! Teehee!_ His own voice, octaves lower than reality could easily confirm, replied, "Heh. You know what the say, Sasha-babe. Big things come in small packages." 

Zy's fantasy continued, even as he dragged him like a rag doll across the deck. Still with those bedroom eyes she said, _"The royal scepter is clean your highness." Zy's fantastically 'deep voice' answered, "Thank you, baby."
_
When they reached what he assumed was long-awaited privacy Zy was already disrobing, shrugging his top off. "We should make this fast, lotta training to do..."

When she sighed and informed Zy on what he'd been pulled away from, he deadpanned. "Ah, right. Of course." Scratching the back of his head Zy morosely muttered, "No gold or anything either, huh...?" 

Forcing himself to perk up, Zy eagerly said, "Ah well, let's do this then!" Popping his fingers, he plopped down next and got ready to let Sasha connect the strangers. He also wondered, for a moment at least, if this mysterious 'ally' had other more sinister reasons for assisting them...

Meanwhile, outside of their 'private' area, Bazoo, Jamal, and Manni all pressed their ears to the door, eagerly eavesdropping.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 4, 2013)

*The Wrecking Crew*

Sasha rolled her eyes at Zy's suggestion of gold. "Uh-huh..." As Zy sat down in the chair set before the table, Sasha started dialing Bannon on the Den Den Mushi. "I'm sorry about this. Bannon said he wanted to speak with you after we left the prison. I'm not sure what this is about. Still, Bannon might be weird, but he's a trustworthy guy. I've known him since I was little."

As the Den Den Mushi attempted to contact the Vice-Admiral, Sasha backed away so she wasn't in Zy's way. After almost a minute, a voice at the other end spoke up. "Huh? Hello? Who is this? That you Henrikson? If this is a crank call, I'm gonna punch you in the mouth..."

"Marc, it's me." Sasha leaned down slightly so she could be heard by the snail phone. "Hm? Oh, Martha? From accounting?"
"Sasha, stupid..."

"Oh, Sasha...you made it out alright then. Good. I was worried Monty might be too much for you." 

"It's fine. Listen, you told me you needed to speak to Zy after we got out. He's here." 

"I did?" Sasha sighed. "Just say whatever it is you had to say." Sasha backed away from the phone so Zy could speak to the Vice-Admiral. "Oh, yes. I remember now. Zidane, or...Zy, was it?"

"Zy's fine." 

"Right. Well, I've been keeping track of your exploits, and something has come to my attention." The sound of paper being shuffled about could be heard on the other end. "Uhh, oh here we go." More shuffling could be heard, followed by the sound of something breaking. "Well, there goes my coffee. I liked this rug, too. Anyhoo, as a small favor for me, I want to ask you to help me take care of something. See, there's a group I've been looking into, and I believe they're stationed on an island you're currently heading to." 

Sasha titled her head. "Does he mean...?"

"Alabasta. I believe there are a group of powerful criminals that have made that country their base of operations. If you can take down even one of these men, I'd consider us even for the ship." 

_"Does he know about the princess?"_ Sasha thought to herself. 

"Unfortunately, I only know the name of one of the men currently operating in that area. Let's see here....Kean. Hmm, he has a bounty of about...250,000,000 beli. Well, that might be a bit of a stretch, not that I doubt your abilities. However, this guy has managed to elude the marines for over 30 years. He's supposed to be allied with a well known underworld broker. Someone who simply goes by "Ghost". Hmm..."

Sasha's eyes lit up at the mention of the broker's name.

"I'm afraid he's the only one of the criminals I know the identity of for certain. Regrettably, you'll be on your own for the others. That's about all I can say for now. Please consider what I said when you get to Alabasta. I'll do what I can to keep the marines off your trail." He abruptly hung up. Sasha approached Zy from behind. "So you think you'll do it? I guess we're heading there either way, but I'm not sure if these same guys he's talking about are the ones who've been causing trouble with the royal family."


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 4, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Sailing*​

*The List*​​
Zy sat with his blank girly face aimed at the ceiling. For a moment it would seem as if the self proclaimed prince of the sea had nothing to say or hadn't even heard Sasha's inquiry. Sighing, suddenly, Zy faced her with a lighthearted smile. His weariness was internal, but those brief moments of sincerity made the already attractive youth appear genuinely handsome. "Sheesh, it's always one quest after another, eh?"

Use the arms of the chair to prop himself forward, Zy's attention seemed to zero in on the wall. "Well then! We wouldn't want to disappoint the dear Vice-Admiral, would we?" Rising, Zy paced back and forth a few times with his arms tucked securely behind his back. 

The pirate walked off to swipe a black marker. He then clear the white board, and popped the marker in his hair, pondering. Twisting it like a tiny dagger, Zy began scribbling something that was not quite out of Sasha's view, though his back blocked a generous portion of whatever it was he was jotting down.

"Voila!"  Zy announced, and then nodded at his satisfactory work.

*Guys that need their asses kicked by the destined King of the Pirates*​_
*Mafia scum that hurt Manni

Kean guy and anybody associated with him

Dickheads causing trouble in Alabasta

Anarchy Revolutionary Punks

That mind controlling freak after my number one man servant Kai​*_
Zy tried to recall any other assholes unfortunate enough to end up on the Wrecking Crew's hitlist, but no one else came to mind. Hands on his hips, he nodded solidly. "I guess that oughta do it."

He sighed, adding, "Too bad for Havok. We finally took out that prick Kermy for that one chick. He might've actually gotten laid..."

Zy turned to go, but paused for a moment to glance in Sasha's direction. His arms lazily crossed as the pirate prince said, "I'm usually not really one much for the mushy junk, but I want you to know that if you ever need an ear to lay your woes upon, I suspect Cyrus is more than willing to listen." He then added a grin to try to be encouraging. It was odd how such a girly looking man could be so stereotypically male at times.

Heading for the door now, Zy stuffed his hands in his pockets and bowed his head to think. That little hit list not only lingered in his mind, but also made him realize just how far he strayed from his original goal. He set out to head straight to Raftel. No detours. Except _maybe_ for sex and good beer.

Things didn't exactly go as planned though. Zy found himself flashing back to how he met each person currently hanging around. They became something of an extended family. In Zy's mind they were the future King's minions, but in his heart secretly, his friends... perhaps even family. His mother and father had crews as well, and though Zy never fully understood the depths of their bond. He simply grew up around it. Now the little self centered jerk had his own group of buddies to keep safe. Which meant. _"Training time..._

"Yo. Move guys," Zy muttered, and the members of the Wrecking Crew that were busy eavesdropping scattered. When he stepped out to get a good view of the sun, Zy smiled, and exhaled. One more issue to tackle now, then. 

"Hey, Zy, Sasha!" Jamal shouted, before gyrating his hips and belly dancing seductively with a goofy grin already spread across his pudgy face. Zy immediately fell over laughing while Bazoo slid over to enthusiastically make it rain beli. 

The illusion of a band in jellabiya started playing, showcasing Jamal's growth with his cursed fruit as the music was actually heard by anyone witnessing the musicians perform.











​

While sensually dancing Jamal started singing, "My milkshakes brings all the girls to the yard! And I'm like, they're bigger than yours! I could teach you, but I'd have to charge!"

Still laughing as he walked off, Zy tried to find a serious mode again as he made his way back to Cyrus and Jed. 

Jadie, meanwhile, sat in disbelief. What kind of bizarre crew had her brother assembled...? A bear, a rabbit-man, a cyborg, a magician, and a mad scientist? She could only hope her twin sister fared better, or at the very least, was grouped with more _normal_ allies.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 4, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[And So it Begins]​
[Blisterpus , Grand Line]

In the midst of the destruction a lone door appears from thin air, upon its opening a troop of B.A.T.s storm out killing anything that still moved with rifle fire. Behind them a long shadow is cast as a man in a white coat comes into view. His strangely colored hair moves in motion with each step he takes, the gold ornate mask like feature gleams in the filtered light.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Dr. H.H. Holmes, President of Blackthorn R&D Division



In his footsteps Megan Adder follows her eyes falling all over the destroyed structure.  "Oh my, my, my looks as if World War six happened here." Holmes states a wide grin spreading over his face. The B.A.T.s work at a frantic pace as in the distance Kermy's ship was making its escape.  "Remember, we are only interested in pure blood samples, no mingled strains." Megan orders as she adjusted her glasses. Then silently she followed behind Holmes as he walked through the rubble.  "May I ask, sir, what are we after here?" Holmes pauses then turns to his department head. 

 "Well that is a simple one my dear; we are looking for complete DNA samples of Zidane Roberts and Richard's bastard child, Cyrus Cross. As well as samples of that entire crew." is the reply as they came across a man that had been looked over by both Wrecking Crew and B.A.T. alike.  "Well, what have we here? Megan, if you will. We have an invaluable witness to what has transpired here."  Holmes states, that mild grin turning Satanic.~       

[With the Wrecking Crew]

With the Seawulf following in the G2 ship's wake Jed can only watch as Sasha pulls Zy off.  "Well, I hope that ends well for him. Little Zidane did always try to be a ladies man." Jed jokes which causes Rebecca to roll her eyes. We all Roberts this ... insensitive? Maybe it was a family trait. Pulling a hand to her face she shakes it.  "I have to go and play good hostess." she sighs. Turning she sees Manni, Bazoo and Jamal sneaking after Zy and Sasah.  "I swear" is added. She almost stomps off in a bit of a rage. Jed blinked, then looked to Cyrus.  "So, you freely chose her?" is asked. Cyrus grinned a bit,  "I did." Jed laughed at the comment;  "I'll call you a saint then" he chuckles while folding his arms over his chest.  "You were able to learn a lot from simple observation weren't you" Cyrus tilts his head,  "Come again?",  "Don't play stupid with me, Helen Swann. She doesn't disciple students. What you learned from her. You did by watching her beat people.

Which brings up a more pressing matter, how would that be possible for a mere child?"

[Opposite side of the Ship]

Havok hung over a rail, he had enough of the festivities So he stood looking at the sea wishing that for once something would go his way.  "I will... I..I" he mumbled. It always seemed he had rotten luck with the ladies. Could never get to first base, much less second or third. Despite fearing Rebecca he was jealous that Cy had her, and it seemed that ladies just seemed to flock to Zy.  "I will surpass them both one DAY!" is exclaimed as he held a fist  to the heavens. Just as he made his declaration the ship lightly rocked which surprised the fisherman. Turning he is meet by a stunning blue haired woman. Two swords are strapped to her hips. Havok looked to the heavens and silently mouthed a thank you. Flexing he walks to the stunning beauty.  "You come looking for",  "Havok Von Daniel" Havok paused and grinned he had finally found someone, a woman no less, that recognized him.  "You are kind of slow, aren't you." Havok tilted his head.  "Cyrus told me about most of the crew, and I did hit you about fifteen times with the hilt of my sword" she states in a I had to protect myself manner. Havok blinked,  "I wondered why my face" he hits the deck before he could finish his sentence. The blue haired lady shook her head.  "Dense as I was told..." ~

[A little Later: Cyrus, Alula and Rebecca]  

Rebecca walks back up toward Jed and Cyrus just in time to see a blue haired woman embrace _her_ Cyrus. As if that mermaid, that she wanted to stir fry by they way, wasn't enough ... now this? With not a word she is next to the two and Cyrus' oh shit meter hit max. He doesn't even get to voice his concern. 

*KRAAAAANNNNNNG*​
A solid steel frying pan shatters on the back of Cyrus' head which causes one of his eyes to slam shut. Gritting his teeth the poor Hare-man shifted back into his human form.  "I-I-I I'm Sanosuke Himura that I am" is muttered before he collapsed. The blue haired woman's head follows Cyrus as he hits the deck. Her eyes then trace up to Rebecca, whom dropped the pan handle, who was seething while she pulled a pair of gloves out.  "Ah, you must be Rebecca, Cyrus as told me so much about you" the woman states. This only makes Rebecca all the angrier. He told _her_ about me! She thinks.  "You have three seconds to tell me who you are." is growled.  "Just as hot headed as I imagined.",  "Two seconds." the blue haired woman put her hands up defensively.  "Now, now future Mrs. Jackrabbit, no need to get hostile. I'm not here to steal you lover boy. I'm Alula Starr, his twin sister" 

Rebecca's jaw drops, did she just say sister.  "Cyrus!" Rebecca drops to her knees to make sure she didn't kill him.  "Don't worry, that probably won't kill him... I merely stopped by to tell him mom woke up... but now it seems I'll have to wait 'til he wakes up ..."

[Later, After Zy's call with Bannon]

Cyrus stood with Jed and Zy in the room that Zy had designated as their training room. He folded his arms over his chest as Jed, being Jed, ignored what Zy was saying and instead was focused on the bandages that wrapped Cyrus' skull.  "Bet that hurt like hell." Jed muses.  "You listening to me Jed?!" Zy asks as he tried to ignore Cy's injury.  "Yeah, yeah. You want me to teach you how to play hockey. I can, thanks to that sword there." Jed states digging in his ear. Zy bit his lip, this wasn't time play around. He had to get stronger!  "I said Haki, not hockey!"  "I was afraid that is what you said." Jed sat down next to the wall as if he was no longer interested.  "Tell me Mr. Hare, how are you planning to toughen Zy up with that sword of yours?" 

Cy carefully scratched his sore head and pulled out a pair of light blue bracelets.  "These are made of Blue Ruby, which is a New World mineral. It has a unique property of drawing in an amplifying the cold. I figured Zy would ask to do this, so I started work in the kitchen to make these after our escape. " he tosses both to Zy.  "I'll ice over the whole room with Mournblade and have him try to catch me at first to get him accustom to dealing with the cold. When he can keep up, we'll start to train"

 "Very well thought out Cyrus." Jed states with a grin.  "Haki is the reason that your woman was able to knock you out. In her anger she channeled her rage. I'm actually surprised you aren't dead. That was a killer blow you took." Jed stated with a grin after dropping the bombshell that Rebecca could use Haki. Holding up a hand Jed stops Zy,  "Haki cannot be taught, it has to be unlocked though I can teach you to hone it, if you were to unlock it. Its usually unlocked through training or high stress, seeing what you've two been through I'm actually surprised either of you haven't unlocked it yet." Jed states scratching his head.  "Lucky for you, grandpa taught me how to use Haki through his surefire method of unlocking." he adds vanishing in a blur.

He is quickly next to Cyrus setting one of the bracelets in his hand as he took Mournblade.  "I think that this 'endurance training' you dreamed up will benefit both you." Jed states as he propped the black sword across his shoulders.  "I hate to bring up the obvious, but cold doesn't' effect me as much as it does Zy." Jed grinned,  "Oh, there is a lot of things Haki can do, now both you slip them doodads on." he states as he walked toward the center of the room.  "Cyrus still should be quicker so a game of tag is in order. Haki can be used to infuse attacks as much as yourself as you witnessed rabbit man. I'll infuse Haki into the ice to make it colder, I will also channel my King's Haki into the room as you two run around. This is grandpa's sure fire method to forcefully unlock Haki. As soon as Zy can catch you Cyrus. Sparring will begin." 

He touches Mournblade to the ground causing black ice to start forming. The tempurature in the room drastically drops. Even Cyrus who had fur shivered. This was going to be hell.  "After you can spar as equals, then the real training will begin and Cyrus will get this sword back."~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 6, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

*Machine Island...*
Izzy sat hunched over a work bench deep within Dr. Chandra's robotics laboratory. One technological marvel after the next had left her as giddy as a schoolgirl. She carefully examined the inner core of the glowing metal orb, goggles on, hair pulled back into a tight ponytail. The core shone as brightly as a miniature sun, a power source every bit as everlasting.   

"I gotta say, I'm impressed," Izzy declared in a slightly awed tone and even a hint of professional  jealousy. "An actual working miniaturized fusion reactor." She glanced over her shoulder at Eight. The towering android stood quietly in a corner, meaty hands clasped in front of him. He hadn't said much during the tour, simply allowing Izzy to explore the various levels of the laboratory at her own pace. "So this is what's powering you." 

Eight slowly nodded. His thoughts seemed to be elsewhere. *"Of a type."* 

Izzy gently placed the fusion core back in its metal casing. "Still worried about your Father?" she asked. As far as she could tell Eight was the only android to demonstrate feelings of any kind. It was odd, until now she didn't think it possible for any artificial intelligence to display true human emotions. The lack of it in all the other androids only seemed to confirm this. What was so special about this particular android then? 

Eight gazed down at the metallic floor and frowned slightly. There was a child like innocence to his face Izzy couldn't get over. *"Father is not well."*

"Yeah well that's what eventually happens to all us non-robot types," Izzy said, methodically screwing the casing shut. Already she was thinking of new plans and modifications to her own designs.  "I wouldn't worry so much about your Father just yet. Rip-Jaw will have him right as rain before you know it."

Eight shook his head. *"It is not the poison I speak of..."* 

Izzy raised a curious eyebrow. "I'm not following." Suddenly his gigantic hands filled her vision, blinding her in total darkness and lifting her into the air. She kicked frantically, knocking over the stool she had been sitting on. Izzy let out a muffled scream as she felt herself being dragged across the floor, deeper and deeper into the laboratory.   

_Elsewhere..._
"We androids act as pollinators for the plant life of the island. It is one of the many tasks we perform as the appointed caretakers of this island," Fifteen said matter of factly. She glanced momentarily at Rip-Jaw's equations. "Your mastery of computational analysis is impressive. Organics are not usually so..." She seemed to search for the right word. "Efficient."

Within the hour they had formulated the proper course of treatment for Dr. Chandra. Between the both of them they had accomplished a near medical miracle. Fifteen held up a vial of clear liquid. "This may not have been possible without your assistance. Thank you," she told Rip-Jaw. 

The duo headed towards the exit of the medical lab. Fifteen paused suddenly and tilted her head to the side, as if hearing something far off. She glanced up at Rip-Jaw, expression blank and emotionless. "I am sorry," she stated, almost a hint of regret in her voice. The door to the lab slammed shut. Vents opened along the walls, releasing an odorless and colorless gas into the room. 

"Propofol. I believe you are familiar with it. This particular gaseous variant is ten times more potent and fast acting," Fifteen said in a calm voice.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 6, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Sailing...*​

*The King of the Rascals*














​

It was complete and utter hell. Zy constantly felt as if his soul was being dragged out of him. It was a combination of the regular drowsiness with some extreme nausea and excruciating pain mixed in. He kept trying to find that place inside to draw in heat, but it slipped from him each time, and worse was trying to catch up to Cyrus. The first few days were spent with Zy fainting seconds after they started. It felt as if he was cursed with the regular water problem, except with a logia's weakness thrown in. 

Jed or Cyrus took turns dragging Zy out of their training room to eat and socialize with the rest of the crew. Havok, meanwhile, continued training with water. He wanted to be stronger for everyone, and so, he asked The Mercs for a little assistance. Williams for battle tactics, David for overall toughness, and Alicia for training with fishman martial arts... preferably with water control. 

When he wasn't training with Zy or Rebecca, Cyrus spent time with fiancee mostly, helping her cook and keep the crew mostly in check. Both of them also took turns watching over the small egg, though that was mostly Rebecca's maternal instincts kicking in. Each time they watched over the future dodo to be, Zy spotted her getting that goofy look on her face that women got when they were contemplating pamper duty.

Dewitt, meanwhile, was adding better weapons to the ship. At times he would conspire with Cyrus, and other times he would be hard at work in his makeshift laboratory. The scientist exhausted himself working practically nonstop, for he felt the crew's survival rested heavily on the safety of their ship and the gear at their disposal. When dinner was called for Dewitt would stagger out with bags under his sleep deprived eyes as well as oil and grime covering his lab coat. He'd wash his hands urgently, roll his sleeves up, eat like a mad man and go right back to his experiments.

Manni selected a small area to herself and panted as she attempted sparring with Sasha. She also wanted to get stronger. "Okay, one more time..." Manni insisted while staring at Sasha, who she failed to land a single blow on. It was as if the girl could see through her moves with ease. Letting a battle cry sound, she ran to attack Sasha with a wild combination of sloppy punches and kicks, each one tagging nothing but air. "Oda damn it!" The frustrated Manni blurted after missing again only to strike a wall with her prosthetic fist. "Why am I so much slower than you?!"

Jamal had taken to smoking and slouching around with Bazoo. They had become known as the Slacker Duo, and decided to spend their time lazing around and drinking until Rebecca got on their case.

When days became weeks, gradual improvement could be seen... but more importantly, everyone had gotten closer. Jed's crew and Zy's crew along with Sendo spent their time partying until they finally reached an island that the revolutionary leader chose to split paths at. Not leaving at that point, they stayed late, celebrating the night away while Jamal entertained.

That night Zy finished hitting up different homes to begin recollecting his treasure. He dumped the bags in a temporary treasure room and stretched, before walking out with a smile. He understood it all a bit better now. The mystery known as Haki. He still hadn't unlocked it, but... something else made a smile grow. Next time he got into a skirmish, he'd have a little treat for 'em.

Blinking, Zy glanced to the side to face Sasha, while debating on what to say. Choosing to plunge in, Zy asked, "Yo, Sasha. What's going on? You know, I think we're getting close to-"

Fireworks went off before he could finish, booming brilliantly overhead with vibrant colors filling the night sky. It resulted in Manni rushing towards the docks to shout at them, "Hey you dorks! Get over here and check it out! Bazoo scored some supplies from a group of traveling merchants!"

Zy shrugged at Sasha and skipped down, landing silently. As he stood upright a group of marines emerged out of nowhere with a captain shouting, "IT'S HIM! THE RASCAL KING AND HIS CREW! Arrest them all! You damned pirates! Did you really think you could sail around with one our own ships?!"











​

"R-Rascal King? BITCH IT'S THE PIRATE KING! Zy defiantly yelled back. "Oh shit! They're bombing us! Split up, guys!" Zy shouted next as the captain nearly cut him in two while bombs rained down on the docks and the surrounding area. A beam shot Zy high into the air, and then he grinned, spinning a few times before descending onto the ship. "Time to get our stuff and run for it!"

"DON'T FORGET MY POT!" Bazoo shouted in Zy's direction as he punched a marine in the face before lunging forward to maul him.

"Argh! Sir, a bear is attacking me!"

Jamal clapped his hands together, whispering, "Let's see how you like my devastating new ninja technique. *Prostitution no Jutsu~!"* Giggling belly dancers appeared in front of the armed marines and removed their tops to flash the men. Their jaws dropped with the decent men looking away while others whistled and hooted. 

Two-Tongued Knives landed in front of Cyrus and juggled knives as he yelled, "AHAHA! I'VE FINALLY FOUND YOU, CYRUS CROSS! I HEARD YOU WERE TRAINED BY HELEN SWANN! THEY SAY YOU SHOULD DEFEAT THE APPRENTICE BEFORE YOU CHALLENGE THE MASTER, RIGHT?! I'M GOING TO BRING HER YOUR HEAD ON A SILVER PLATTER!" 

A marine caught Sasha by the arm and pulled her around a corner at the warehouse. He immediately held his hands up when he saw her go for her sword. "Don't cut! I'm Randy Hart. I'm a fan of the Wrecking Crew! You guys are so groovy! More importantly, Zidane saved my family back in Loguetown... I'll help you hide out and escape on a merchant ship! Okay? Tell the others and come meet me at Club Vixen!" The marine then hit the ground as if Sahsa punched him, selling it by adding a little spin to his fall. "UNGH!" He leaned his head up and winked at her, and then flopped down.

Meanwhile Zy fought side by side with Jed, the duo taking down mobs of marines as if they were nothing but fodder. His beams were blasting several men at once and hitting with bone breaking force, "Bimu Bimu no, Shot Gun!" Laughing as marines flew back with smoke rising from their chests and broken ribs, he shouted in Jed's direction, "Just like old times, eh bro'?!" 

"Hmm," Jadie didn't say much. She, instead, hid with Dewitt. "So we just sit here while your robots do all of the work...?" 

"Not this time! Only to prepare... I will _never_ let them take my laboratory!" A robotic suit appeared on the boy making him appear far larger than he was. Clanking could be heard as he stepped out of the warehouse, lifted his hands, and fired two blasts borrowed from energy he 'borrowed' off of a sleeping Zy. It sent marines flailing. Next Dewitt took to the skies with the bluish energy rocketing him towards the heavens from the feet and palms of his suit.

"Hey, hey! Don't copy me, man! That's my thing! Get your own human battery!" Manni complained as she fired blue energy balls  from the sky.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2013)

Marco Melon- 

This world, he knew it wasn't possible, he knew it was all part of that powder. "Some kind of hallucinogen or possibly a chemical that produces a hypnotic state allowing anyone to give a suggestion as to what you will be seeing." Marco nodded, Yes he knew this was something that was chemical, he knew that what he was seeing could not in anyway be real... But what harm is there in delving into a delusional fantasy every know and again? "Right?!" Marco shouts, charging forward. 

The world has turned to Candy, Buildings made of chocolate, roads made of hard cherry flavored candies, the tables made of lolipops and streetlights made of gumdrops. And at every turn, A woman~ Women covered in chocolate~ Woman covered in caramel~ Women~ Women~ WOMEN~ "It is heaven~~" Marco leaped into the air, "Please let me taste every flavor~~~~" 

The world pauses as Another version of Marco steps before himself, turning to the readers. "Ah, The rest of this post has been censored due to the graphic nature of my own fantasies. Seeing as Marco, aka Me, will be preoccupied for some time, please enjoy this picture of a baby panda."


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 7, 2013)

Pyramus ~ Meeting the Stratosphere Pirates


The ocean waves were very smooth on this day as in the distance you could see a small broken down looking vessel with a red sail just aimlessly going where ever the wind were to take the ship. And laying on the floor of the ship was a young man who appeared to be asleep as a sea gull landed on the ship and spied on his bread he left unfinished. The bird quickly grabbed up the bread and flew off while the young man began to wake up. "Oh~....how long have I been asleep."

This young mans name was Pyramus, a warrior from an island many has never heard of and is on the mission to spread the word that his peoples blood was the strongest, though he i'snt up to a good start. He has just been sailing ever since he had left his island and is running out of supplys very quickly."I must find an island and quickly before I just die out here" He thought to himself when out of the cornor of his eye he spotted an island with what looked like metal statues in squares, though he didnt know much of thoses things he decided he had no choice but to head to the island and hope to find some supplies there.

As he approched the island the look of adventure struck his face as this was his first island setting foot on other then his home as the dumb founded look on his face appeared. "Wait...how does one land a ship?" As he said that the ship quickly crashed into the rocky shore and sent Pyramus flying to the land. "That...was a good start" He thought to himself as he quickly regained his composure and headed straight to the big metal statues.

Pyramus looked at awe at the giant building thinking that thesse's must be some great gods to have been build at such heights as sounds of people began to grow louder.  He hoped that the people of this island were peaceful though he is quite ready for a fight having his spear and shield on his back he mentally prepared himself for the worst, Though what he saw in his eye's were nothing but people doing strange things one boasting about a fight where nothing was happening, a lady and a man doing....."I think I may want to just set sail again." He quickly thought to himself.

He was about to turn back to his ship as all of a sudden he heard a loud woman scream as he quickly turned to his side where a woman was riding on some sort of metal horse down the hill. The cart quickly hit Pyramus as he grasped hold of the metal horse as they continued to go downtown at a high speed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[Cold Caress]​
[Blackthorn Industries; Calm Belt]

~Sometime after the Blisterpus Incident~

 "Do we have any questions?" Richard paced as he spoke to a panel of very powerful men from across the world. Under his thumb was an odd assortment of business men and criminal alike. An aging man in a pin stripe suit adjust his tie, the fedora he wore sat on the table in front of him as his clear icy blue eyes lock on the madman as he folded his arms behind his back. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Godfather Marcus Garmeli



 "So tells me, why is its yous thinks this is a good idea?" he asks in a voice that beguiles his apparent age. Richard pulls at the hair that clings to his chin those blue eyes full of dull boredom.  "Why does the Garmeli Family care if I give them the opportunity of a lifetime?" the answer seems to anger the elderly man. 

 "I was earning my salt when yous were still wet behind the ears Blackthorn, you'll show me the due respect that I've earned." the mobster yells slamming a fist off the table. Richard rubbed at the cape that clung to his shoulders, those eyes still overflowing with boredom, his thoughts on more pressing matters.  "Your ... concern is duly noted, so allow me to bring in the president of Blackthorn Scientific R&D." walking to a podium he presses a small round button,  "You're on. Doctor." Richard states. In the background the large double doors open, swinging in to allow a figure cloaked in a white lab coat to walk in. A wide grin sat atop Holmes' lips and as was the norm when Holmes was in the building, Megan was in toe arms with book in grip crossed over her ample chest.

 "What is the meaning of this!?" A round man with pencil nose shouts.


*Spoiler*: __ 




David D. Madoff, President of World News Enterprise



 "I was under the impression that Jack the Ripper was dead, why is it that you are harboring him?!" is added with added anger as Madoff grinds his teeth. Holmes' smile is quick to fade,  "I detest being called a ripper; all of those incidents were done with surgical precision. Otherwise they would have been worthless." is stated with detest. David wasn't amused,  "You are nothing but a mad man, and I for one will not be associated",  "..." Madoff shuts his trap as Holmes produced a small pez looking device with a rabbit's head. It was cartoon like with a goofy smile.  "I prefer scientist." is stated as he pressed down on the head. A loud squeak can be heard, then clear walls separate David from the rest of the room. As he starts to yell more the chair he once sat at explodes violently casting blood across the clear walls.

 "I suggest that we act more civil, yes?" Holmes asks while sliding the detonator back into his sleeve. The rest of the council grumble but keep their traps shut.  "Good; allow me to explain protocol Genesis." 

 "We're talking the entire reset of the world." is stated with a wide stained grin ~

[Wrecking Crew]

It was like Winterfell all over again, Cyrus would often sit at the edge of his bed at the end of the day with his arms resting atop his knees. He would stare into the darkness as he conversed with Cross. Most of the crew didn't know that Cyrus was keeping this little secret from them; it only seemed that Jed had any idea what kind of monster lurked in the shadows of his mind. He kept separate quarters from Rebecca just for that reason. He used the excuse that he was wanting to be honorable, and Rebecca seemed to admire him even more for it. He battled not only his urges, but the urges of his more feral half.  Which was all the more stressing last week, as Cyrus had to keep his human form around Rebecca because it was 'that' time. Rebecca was dumbfounded for a bit, until Manni clued her in.  Between the madness of Jed's training, really were all Roberts insane, that kept him and Zidane broken an torn and other odd jobs Cyrus was quickly running in circles. Between that and helping Rebecca keep the crew in line Cyrus hadn't had a good night's sleep in ages, or so it felt. 

 "Why am I doing this again?" Cyrus asks as he brings his obsidian hammer down. Dewitt's equally sleep depraved eyes rolled over to Cyrus, then back to his work as sparks flew.  "For science!" the boy genius shouted as an array of lights lit up behind him. Cyrus rolled his lips then wiped the sweat from his brow.  "I hope that you understand that the light show doesn't make you seem any more intelligent, right?" is stated as he hammered down on the gold and titanium conduit that Dewitt had him forging.  "It doesn't matter, this will be a crowning achievement in autonomous mechanized warfare." Dewitt strung together six or seven more sentences, which more or less made Cyrus' head spin.  "English doc, I'm a blacksmith. Not a scholar." 

The weeks rolled on in about that order and despite the near state of exhaustion mixed with a non stop party seemed to make the crew all the more close knit.

 "I-I-I don't believe it." Bazoo's jaw almost hit the table as Jamal's hand slipped from the other side. The entertainer was out for the count and a growing stack of Beli sat in front of Cyrus who looked over to him,  "I believe its your turn" Cyrus states placing the now empty mug back onto the table. Bazoo allowed his tongue to roll over his bottom lip as he seemed to contemplate. Reaching into his coat pocket he placed a couple more Beli on the table.  "You're on rabbit, you'll find I handle my beer a lot better than my apprentice." the bear states as he filled his mug with the amber goodness that was set up next to the table. Cyrus slid an equal amount of Beli to match Bazoo. 

 "And what are we doing?" Rebecca asks walking over,  "Working on money for that first proper date" Cyrus replies as Bazoo downed his mug. ~	 Challenge accepted ~   

[Random Encounter on a Random Island]

"AHAHA! I'VE FINALLY FOUND YOU, CYRUS CROSS! I HEARD YOU WERE TRAINED BY HELEN SWANN! THEY SAY YOU SHOULD DEFEAT THE APPRENTICE BEFORE YOU CHALLENGE THE MASTER, RIGHT?! I'M GOING TO BRING HER YOUR HEAD ON A SILVER PLATTER!"

Cyrus looked at the man as he juggled his knives like some circus performer, thought immediately returned to Seven Sector Island and that silly trope that dressed like circus performers. Cyrus started to laugh while pulling a hand to his face. Two-Tongued snarled.  "Are you laughing at Two-Tongued? I-I-" Cyrus dried his tears,  "You're name is Two-Tongued???" if it were possible for his face to turn red, it probably would have as he started to laugh again. Not only did he look like a circus man, he had a name that befitted a life on the road as well.   "I'll gut you, skin you alive and serve your blood to Helen as her final drink!" Two-Tongued shouts as he stopped spinning his knives.  "First, you're the one with a silly name. Second taking a knife to a sword fight with Helen Swann is suicide.  Third." a sly, cocky grin slid over Cyrus face as he brought a hand up. With a lazy motion he caused Two-Tongued to look behind himself. There stood Rebecca, several bags of groceries had been dropped to the ground and a glare can be not only seen in her eyes but felt. 

She starts to pull her gloves out but a man steps between her and Two-Tongued.  "Allow me." is stated as he pulled a folding knife out. Cyrus' head tilted to the side.  “The flapping of a butterfly’s wings in Wano can cause a hurricane in Louge Town.” the man states as he pushed the pocket knife forward.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 7, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

Rip-Jaw's eyes raise from the equations he was balancing. The androids did all the pollinating? That sounded preposterous though he kept his thoughts to himself as he started to feel an unease in the air.  "I see, that is a great undertaking" is calmly stated as he went about his work. As he did, he felt Fifteen's eyes on him, but not in a way that was menacing like one may expect on an island of machines. Horror movies of Robots wanting to kill or enslave humanity was a norm in this era, so though it was unsettling being in a place where that could happen Rip-Jaw felt strangely at ease.  

"Your mastery of computational analysis is impressive. Organics are not usually so..." She seemed to search for the right word. "Efficient."

Rip-Jaw's gaze turned from his computations,  "That is much appreciated coming from a mind that can work these equations far better than I." the large Fishman states as he continued to work.  "To be ... quite honest I could not tell you how I came across this intellect." he states as they neared the answer they both sought to heal the Mer that lay on the verge of death back in the village.  "In fact, I cannot easily recall events in my life older than a few months ago." he states, his mind briefly turns from his work as he stroked his beard. His eyes then turn to fifteen whom seemed to be simply looking at him. When she returned to her work, he took it as a cue to return to his.

It would be a miracle in science if they were able to formulate and synthesize  a cure for Irukandji syndrome. This would help people in costal regions all over the world. Rip-Jaw almost seemed to grin, this was his element as he scribbled and as time ticked on they broke the chemistry and a cure was formulated, all that was left was to make the cure. Which would be even less easy. 

[Later]

 "This may not have been possible without your assistance. Thank you," for the first time, Rip-Jaw almost felt a sense of sincerity in those mechanized words almost seemed like real emotion, but what was to follow would only strengthen his hunch. 'I'm sorry' even now she seemed like she regretted what was transpiring as the laboratory's doors slammed shut. Rip-Jaw's neck coiled, he heard the gas as it started to leak into the room. His eyes then focus on Fifteen, the look in her eyes were still emotionless even if there seemed to be a sense of regret it may have only been her trying to mimic the emotion that Eight is capable of showing. "Propofol. I believe you are familiar with it. This particular gaseous variant is ten times more potent and fast acting,"

It was a question that bugged him since he came to this village, robots android or not should be obedient. The WG called them the 'Three Laws'  a set of protocols that guided mechanized creation's actions. Fundamentally they couldn't harm their creator or other living things even if ordered. Now he couldn't vouch for this father of their's but he doubted that he'd have designed Androids with the capability to harm him, so that led to the only logical conclusion that the old man must have either poisoned himself or wasn't poisoned at all. 

Rip-Jaws suspicion was fueled even greater when he came across the security protocol for this lab, if the island was indeed completely autonomous why the need for Propofol as a defense. He hoped that Fifteen didn't have any kind of scanning ability, as when he saw the command line in his earlier hack, he altered it just in case. It was mostly CO2 now.  "Yes" Rip-Jaw huffs as he mimicked being affected. If he wanted he was sure he could simply tear this place a part, but his curiosity got the better of him. Rearing up as if to try and fight he allows himself to instead crumple. He struggles a bit like a rabid dog fighting off death, but soon he allows his body to still. 

Being of a species that could dive deeply into the sea he was accustom to slowing his heart and shallow his breathing. Almost going into a forced sleep he now waited to see what these Androids were truly up too, hopefully he hasn't allowed his curiosity to kill him as it were.~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 7, 2013)

*Hiro Yagami|UC|GL Paradise*

[Deacon Island, Grand Line]


[Welcome to the Fabulous Deacon Island]


[The Davey Jones, entry]

The Hidden Sword VS The Blood Blade

"Agh!" The smirking Devilbat took a casual swipe at Hiro's face. The swordsman managed to turn his head away enough to just leave shallow scratches and. The follow up slash to the chest, left a more substantial mark though. This wasn't good, he was stuck and the beast could just rip him to shreds at his leisure like this. It was time to get himself out of this jam. He needed to get his hand out, but he wasn't liking the idea of chopping it off. Something less drastic, as risky but just as efficient instead. 

He prepared to focus his ability in his trapped hand once more, sharpening it for a moment. His free hand pulled back, Devilbat saw this and raised his wing in between them to protect himself against the strike he assumed was coming at him. In reality this made him blind to Hiro slamming his fist on his lower arm, right at the point of contact Hiro used his ability and the momentum and sharpness combined allowed him to cut his way out the trap he was caught in. 

Blood sprayed from the shoulder, showering both combatants, as Hiro took a few steps back while Devilbat howled in pain. His shoulder was torn wide open now and thick, black blood was gushing from that wound. "This little friend!" Devilbat howled, a hole in his shoulder and wing. He couldn't remember the last time he took damage like that. "Well sadly." The prototype seemed to have recovered itself. "You've only been digging your own grave." The dripping blood pooled together, then ran back upon the leg of it's owner and collected around the arm of the injured shoulder.

It formed an oversized claw around the arm, it looked like ht next round was going to be a lot harder.

------------------------------------

Hours later

The docks

Hanzo and Gemma met up on the way back, both carrying an unconscious UC member. The Genma program had long deactivated by now, it let the deep cover personality run this part of the assignment. Getting the target back, and making sure he would be present for the next event. Hanzo thought nothing of it, a sexy little thing like Kai should have no problem getting cute blonds like this to fall for him and making them want to help him. 

They went back to the ships, deciding to get the hell out of town. And to sort out where to go while they were putting some distance between them and this latest clusterfuck. As it turned out, it ended up being surprisingly easy. Both Mary and Gemma directed them towards the same location. The two shared a look, that went unnoticed by the others, whatever the other's motives...... This worked out great for them.

And so the rookie pirate crew headed to it's next clusterfuck.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 7, 2013)

*Pato Island*

*OverKills.*

“So Vigil runs this place now hm? What’s their deal?” Dante looked around at the robots that had surrounded them, his broadsword idly resting on his shoulder.

“They believe that laws must be followed without question. More Stick and less carrot to coin a phrase.” Vergil said standing beside Heather who was at the head of the group. “Perhaps some time here would do us all good.”

“Figures you would enjoy a place like this.” Heather huffed then looked at the screen. Lelak was a mild mannered looking character. Glasses, neat hair, an annoyingly friendly smile and a suit. It’s when the glasses came off you’d have to worry. “So you’re running things from the Grand Line? What’s made you go and do something of this scale. Last time I checked you and your wife were happy homemakers, fixing things in that New Megapolis.”

There was a silence from the screen and the pupils of the spectacled man flashed red, long enough for the glasses to melt. He took them off and looked to the side. “Siol is dead. A bullet to the head from a pirate. Marines wrote it off as an accident. He got 10 years.”

“10 years! There is no justice in the world! All the times I’ve saved people from death and I couldn’t even save my own wife. So now I’ve used my resources, all of them to create a system where crime is a thing of the past. Rules will be followed absolutely. No guns, no swords, devil fruit users will either join us or be obliterated. To which I offer you an invitation….”

A huge explosion where the robot was filled the air and Heather ran her fingers through her hair and laughed.

“Oh come on now, you know what our answer is going to be.” Heather smirked and stepped back, switching places with Sougo who’s rocket launcher was emanated a warmth having just been fired. A robot to the right had Lalek’s face on a newly displayed monitor, now a great deal more stern than it was before.

“I have no time for those that would impede my plans for a complete world. Destroy them.”

An additional 20 robots came from every direction and Dante pushed his way to the front. “Now this is what I’m talking about. Looks like this is gonna be one helluva party!”


----------



## Vergil (Sep 8, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

*Kagami*

“Gyaaaaaaah! This is so cool. Faster you crazy monkey float!” Kagami squealed with her arms in the air as the monkey turned to face her and gave her a thumbs up. As it did so a giant red dragon flew through the air, before it’s massive teeth sunk into the float.

“Holy mother of fuck!” she screamed and pulled out Pandora’s box and pulled out (dice rolls – 3!) two sets of pistols, fashioned by her father. She went to the end of the float and pointed the guns at the dragon, who looked up at her.

“Dragons are freaking awesome so I don’t want to shoot you if I can help it, the only thing I want to know is can I ride on your back and head to that massive party tower at the bottom of this hill? Cos as an entrance, I think that would be utterly badass!” Kagami told the dragon as the float got closer to the massive building.


*Teri*

“M…my prince?” Teri watched as her dream man went ahead and started making love to various sea creatures.

“M…my mind…something…is…taking over me. It must be in the city. Princess…only you can save me….please before my mind and body is consumed by this ridiculous urge to hump everything in sight. I shall try to overcome this and meet you in Atlantis.” The muscular man boomed as he mounted a shark and did things that would warrant a baby panda picture.

Teri blinked and then nodded “J…just save some for me!” She blushed and then swam as fast as she could to the city.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 11, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

Dues Ex Island

UC

The two UC ships made it to their destination, Sam's Palamecia and Kai's Iron Maiden docked at one of the docks that were spread out all around the outer ring of artificial islands. In the past these islands on the outer ring had been used for storage and transport. Now visiting ships docked here, and the storage facilities had been converted into inns. Tourism and trade drove the local economy, which produced so much revenue that the local marines had been paid off. They were completely unaware that in between all of this legal trading and selling, there was also a great deal of black market activity going on. 

In the underworld, DE was known for hosting periodical black market events that drew shady people from all over the world here. But there was one event, one that only took place once a generation, that would draw the shadiest of them types. All of them, and all the people looking to cash in on their newly crafted doomsday device or latest stolen cyber bigfoot. What was special about this event was the accompanyong tournament, where people could bet and demonstrate their weapons/services or whatever they were peddling. 

It had gotten so lucrative because it brought so many big names in the scene together and it combined so many things. Sport, wagers, business.
Few were in the know about the secrecies involved,, it required a certain standing in the underworld and the public just assumed it was a sporting event. And even fewer we're aware of the true purpose of this event dubbed the Circus Maximus. 

----------------------------

At the center of the DE, the central island that had long ago been bled dry of it's bountiful resources, appeared to be deserted on the surface. But below that surface, old mining tunnels led to an underground base where the hosts of this tournament had made camp. From here they could operate all of Deus Ex. Makaosu agents were all over town, including here in this command room, that held three shadowy figures.

"The last couple of prospects arrived, our agents are in place and almost all of the Wild Cards have made it as well." The female voice commented in a monotone, emotionless voice.

"Fuck yeah, that's what I'm talking about." The loudest of the three roared. "These bitches are going to be in for a surprise, and.... U.O.E.N.O."

"What?" The calmer male voice replied.

"Hmmmm......They don't eve.....It doesn't work like that.....Might need to remix it and lay some bars down myself."

"Ah I see." The calmer one knew what was up, the loudmouth had left the stratosphere, no reason in reasoning with the senseless. "If all the pieces are in place, we can start preparing for the event, we just need to make sure that the contact between them is limited...... We don't need an all out war......Not yet, at least."

"The agents tasked with supervising targets are doing their job, staying undercover but making sure the wrong people don't run into each other."

------------------------

Outer Ring #7

"Blegh." The tall, well built warrior raised his nose at the state of the island. Bunch of glorified rafts and rigs in the middle of the ocean. It didn't look like he would be able to find much fresh ingredients here.

"No worries Ja, I did not lead us here for naught." A young man with long black hair and dozens of piercings in his face and ears, joined him at the bow of the ship. "This is the Tournament of The Shadow Gods, the power we will walk away with will make all our dreams come through." With a  slap on the back of the taller gentleman, the man added. "Perhaps here we can find the weapons we need to strike fear in the hearts of the W.G., and finally be free."

--------------

Outer Ring #4

"I do not like this one bit, the last time we encountered his higness we almost lost Tsu and he was a dog of the marines." Laying low, a small group of cloaked individuals were exploring the island they were on. 

"I am well aware." He replied in their native tongue. "But we cannot ignore this, whoever left us the information might have an agenda but the rewards outweigh the risks....If we have to die for it, so be it." 

Outer Ring


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 12, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*The Random Island*​

*I put some beams in your beam so you can beam while you beam*​

Zy found himself battling marines with supreme ease. The training with Cyrus might not have resulted in him unlocking haki, but the colorful pirate was moving ridiculously fast. Zy ducked a slash and effortlessly punted his face to send himself spiraling onto his ship. Marines gathered at the spot Zy sprung from as a higher ranking officer shouted, "Surrender Roberts!"











​

Landing, Zy's hands began glowing as a neon sphere appeared in the center of it. *"Bimu Bimu Ha!"* Marines threw their arms up and screamed as they were blown back by a glowing beam that went on to blast the men and fire them deep into the sea, flesh sizzling.

Not wanting to waste an opening, Zy scooted a foot back to shoot himself forward into a streaking humanoid rocket. Midway on his linear journey Zy's fingers crossed in front of his face as he shouted, "Final flash!" Bright light not only blinded the men, but left their flesh cooking as they cowered from the intense heat.

Flipping once, Zy's foot sent the pirate twinkling off in the sky. Instead of Zy returning the descending pirate began winding in an increasingly fast series of rotations before thrusting his palms out to send burnt marines tumbling backwards with trails of smoke following the rolling goons.

"They're too strong!" A marine shouted as he aimed and fired and bounced uselessly off of Dewitt's armored suit. The scientist aimed his metal gloved hands and unleashed a series of rapid blue shots that took down rows of desperately firing marines. "Our path is clear!"

"..." Jed seemed content to just watch them clean up as he sat on a pile of unconscious marines. 

"Wow," Jadie commented as she peeked her head out, impressed at how well they cleaned up. She stepped over groaning marines and joined Sasha and the others to board the marine ship. 

Pausing at confrontation between Two-Tongued and the mysterious self-proclaimed apprentice of Cyrus, the bespectacled girl watched with a smile. "Impressive..." 

Zy laughed with sacks of beli on his back that he had two of his clones collect loot, and grinned as he waited for the crew to make their escape. He then checked the log pose and whispered. "We're on our way, luv..."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 13, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers and The Castle Of Funk~

The castle looked like a giant disco hall, a massive flashing multicolored light hung over head. Inside the floors constantly shifted colors and everyone danced like there was no tomorrow. "Wow this place really went for the funk huh?" Joseph laughed, elbowing one of the guys with him, though he made no notion of it and kept moving forward. "Harsh..." Joseph coughed, moving onward. 

He was lead to an office, with a beautiful secretary outside. "Hello~ Names Joseph-" "Rodgers yes I know." Joseph blinked, "Huh first time anyone's heard of me... i feel kinda honored. not going to lie." The woman held up Joseph's bounty poster. "When a man is worth as much as you Mr. Rodgers. People take notice." 

"Well i just want you to know, you can notice me anytime you want." Joseph winked at her before being dragged into an office. There was a man in a bright white disco suite, giant star glasses and a magnificent fro. "WOW you look cool!" Joseph laughed, "Where can i get something like-" "Now now baby~ Ain't no time for that jibber jabbah." 

The man claps his hands together, drops down to the splits, gets up, spins around and points at Joseph. "We just gonna sit here and wait till all your crew is gathered and we gonna have us a nice little chat ya hear me?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

Roy stopped short as he came upon a gnarled willow tree, narrowing his eyes at the tangled mass of withered branches. "Hmm. I think I've seen that tree before," Roy said. He had in fact. Twice. Yet he still couldn't shake the feeling that he was being followed. According to the androids this Ten lived deep within the forest, as elusive as a wraith. He should've known better then to go stomping off alone after her, but the prospect of a fight never failed to get his motor running. Roy muttered a curse. His patience was wearing thin. He thought back to what Thirteen had told him. How Ten only appeared when she wanted to. Or when she had a reason.  

*"COME ON OUT TEN. I KNOW YOU'RE OUT THERE!"* 

He punched at the old willow, letting fly a concussive blast of wind. The tree exploded into a dozen splintered fragments, causing a flock of birds to take to the sky. Roy turned about, expecting to see the rogue android finally reveal herself. Nothing. 

"Well then I guess it's time for Plan B." 

Roy inhaled deeply, filling his lungs to near bursting. Hopefully a big enough explosion would attract the rogue android. 

"That will not be necessary," a voice declared. 

A slim woman with long silver hair emerged through the trees, quiet as could be. Her eyes were the color of gold, different than the other androids, unnatural pupils the shape of squares.  Roy could feel the intensity of her gaze, as if she was staring right through him. Roy exhaled sharply to the side then grinned at her. 

"So you're the walking toaster who poisoned that little old elf guy," Roy said, looking her up and down. "Not what I was expecting to be honest but my Granny Rose always told me never to judge a book by its cover."  Roy balled up his fists and prepared to attack. 

_Android Village..._
Izzy slowly came to. It took her a moment to regain  her bearings. The last thing she remembered was being dragged away by Eight. Then a sharp sting to the side of her neck followed by darkness. She was strapped to a metal operating table, unable to move.  Beside her lay Rip-Jaw, secured to a table large enough to accommodate even his mammoth form. "Rip-Jaw?" she croaked in a dry and cracked voice. 

The fishman didn't respond. He seemed totally out of it. Izzy sighed aloud. At least they hadn't gotten to Roy. Or so she hoped. The doors to the operating room slid open. Dr. Chandra rolled towards them on a mechanized wheelchair, flanked by Fifteen and a reluctant looking Eight. The old scientist smiled good naturedly at Izzy. "Welcome to my humble abode. Miss Roseo is it? You and your aquatic friend here have certainly made quite an impression." 

Izzy yanked sharply against her bonds. "You look pretty good for a someone who was just on his deathbed. I thought you were poisoned." She glared at Eight. The hulking android quickly averted his eyes to the floor.  

"Oh I was quite sick, but not because of any poison. There are certain side effects to the procedure I am about to endure."  Dr. Chandra rolled towards a bank of computer monitors. Izzy could just make out a detailed profile of her body and that of Rip-Jaw's on the central screen. "The both of you shall make fine test subjects to refine the mind transfer procedure. With any luck your captain should be back soon with that troublesome creature, Ten. Then I shall have everything I need."  

Just what was this lunatic planning. "Mind transfer? What the hell are you talking about?" Then it hit her. She glanced at Fifteen and Eight. They would never get old or sick. Their artificial bodies were designed to withstand the ravages of time. Izzy's eyes widened. Dr. Chandra grinned as he caught the shock of realization on her face. 

"So you understand? I seek the gift of immortality.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 14, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

The android looked Roy up and down. It appeared as if she were scanning him to make sure he was who he looked like. "You are Phoenix D. Roy...is this correct?" Somehow, she spoke with even less emotion than the other androids, if that were even possible. 

"What?" Roy asked with a scowl. "Are you Phoenix D. Roy? Please respond with a "yes" or a "no"."  Roy gave the girl a bewildered look. "Yes..." 

"That is fortunate. I sensed you from the shore, but I needed confirmation." 

"You...you sensed me?" Ten took a few steps closer to him. Roy got into a defensive position. "Stay back. I don't know what you're tryin' to pull here, but I saw what you did to the scientist guy back there."

"I did nothing to Chandra. Whatever he told you was a lie." Roy's intense gesture relaxed somewhat. "What do you mean?"

Ten took a few more steps towards him. "I will tell you the truth momentarily. First I must inform you...your crew is in danger."

She examined Roy's eyes widen in shock. "What?!" 

"If they are back at his lab, Chandra has likely already begun his experiment. I can escort you back to the lab, and I will explain myself on the way." Without another word, Ten rocketed forward, and grabbed Roy by his arms, hoisting him up into the air as a pair jets withing her legs launched them both into the air. 

"Please avoid moving around while I am holding you. Otherwise I may lose my grip and you will fall to your death." Ten said, rather bluntly as she rocketed the two of them back towards the lab. 

"Chandra is a deeply troubled man. He worked alongside my creator many years ago. He is brilliant, but he is "frightened"...I believe is the word organics would use. He does not want to die, so he has been attempting to create a new body for himself, before his current one expires. My design is...special. He wants to dismantle me and use my designs to perfect his new body. Since he has arrived, the machines on this island have been abused by his experiments. I wish to assist them, but if I take action against him, he will destroy the other androids. I am more powerful than he is, but I do not wish to put the other androids in harms way. That is why I require your assistance for this matter."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 14, 2013)

_The Grand Line..._
Helen Swann thanked the captain of the Wano merchant vessel and took her leave. Before her stood a small but bustling harbor town. There was nothing remarkable about the place truth be told. Save for the fact that the World's Strongest Swordswoman just so happened to call it her home. Helen undid  her golden hair, letting it cascade down her back. She wore a flower patterned kimono over her shoulders (a gift from the Shogun of Wano), beneath that a form fitting leather tunic and trousers, rugged boots worn from endless miles of trudgery. As always she kept _Heartsbane_ slung firmly across her back. The nearly six foot long greatsword looked like any other over sized blade, wrapped in its plain silks, but under the sun the crimson steel would ripple like molten lava. 

The crowds parted for her, boisterous conversations quickly turning to hushed whispers and awkward silence as she passed. There had been a time, particularly in the beginning of her long and violent reign at the top of the mountain, when Helen thought she would never get used to the stares. Now she just found the attention quite amusing. Helen saw a mother quickly scoop up a small boy into her arms. The boy glanced Helen's way then quickly dug his face against his mother's shoulder. Helen betrayed no emotion and walked on. That ship had set sail long ago. 

The Marauders Tavern was as lively as ever. The tall shark fishman at the bar grinned broadly when he saw her, flashing rows of dagger like teeth. "Well, well. Look what the tide brought in, the Queen of Swords herself." 

Helen couldn't help but smile. It felt good to see her old friend again. "You know me Fontus. I go wherever the wind takes me," Helen replied with a smile, embracing the fishman. 

"The usual?" Fontus asked. 

Helen nodded. Fontus slid her a bottle of West Blue sake. Helen uncorked the bottle with her teeth and raised it into the air. "Kampai! To old friends!" she said, taking a healthy swig. 

Fontus nodded, a somber smile upon his face. "To old friends." 

Some wounds never did fully heal, Helen mused. "Listen...about Kaiser. I'm sorry I wasn't there to-"

Fontus waved it off. "Aw that's all water under the bridge. There was nothing you or even Black Bart himself could've done to stop what happened. Besides, the captain had a reason for what he did and that should be good enough for all of us." Fontus laughed aloud and patted Helen on the shoulder. "Enough about the past. Let's look towards the future!"   He reached beneath the bar and slammed a bounty poster onto the counter.

Helen blinked at the rabbit like face on the poster. She almost didn't recognize him, so different from the quiet and contemplative boy she once knew. "Cyrus?" 

"I remember you used to go and on about this kid you helped look after. Looks like he finally hit the big time."  

Helen gazed at the paltry 20 beli bounty. "Well not quite so big time..." she said with an amused smile. "So you've finally forged your own path eh Cyrus?" Helen leaped to the top of the counter, waving the bounty poster about. *"THIS CALLS FOR A CELEBRATION. DRINKS ARE ON ME!!!"* She turned and winked at Fontus. "On him actually." The fishman rolled his eyes and shrugged. Raucous cheers and applause filled the tavern, a joyous noise that continued well past midnight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 15, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

Izzy struggled vainly against her bonds as Fifteen lowered a metal skull cap towards her. The metal was cold to the touch, tingling with electricity. She felt a stinging sensation as the cap seemed to mold itself to the contours of her head. "Mimetic polyalloy," Izzy exclaimed. "Not bad but my design is better." Despite her heart pounding fear she couldn't help but talk shop. 

Chandra chuckled aloud. "You are too clever by half Miss Roseo but such petty insults will get you nowhere." 

"Why are you doing this?" Izzy asked. 

Dr. Chandra pointed a shaking finger at his frail body. "Do you really have to ask? When I was a young man I dreamed of creating a fusion of man and machine, the strengths of both but with none of the weaknesses." Chandra nodded at Eight. "Eight was born out of the fruits of those labors. I implanted the brain of a man into the body of a protoype pacifista." 

Izzy eyed Eight, suddenly seeing him in a new light. "You were human?" So that's why he could feel emotions. Eight stared pensively at the floor, unable to meet her gaze.  

"Yes but those emotions made him weak, a failure. It was then that I came to the conclusion that man and machine could never unite in perfect harmony." Chandra beamed proudly at Fifteen. "It was so obvious. Machine must replace man." 

"You're insane." 

"Dr. Volk thought the same," Chandra declared bitterly. "That fool couldn't see things my way. He was jealous of my achievements and convinced those shortsighted idiots in the World Government to terminate my employment..." He paused and grinned manically at Izzy. "...with extreme prejudice. They sent Cipher Pol to eliminate me but I managed to fake my own death." 

_70 years ago... 
The black suited agent made his way through the demolished lab, polished shoes crunching upon glass shards and debris, above him blue sky where a roof had once stood. He reached within his jacket and produced a den den mushi. "This is Neville Bogart. Dr. Chandra detonated a bomb as I was about to enter." 

*"Have you recovered a body?"* 

"Negative, and I don't expect to after that blast."_ 

Chandra rolled towards Rip-Jaw as Fifteen placed a giant skullcap atop his head, carefully examining his serpentine face. "Hmm. I've never seen a fishman of this type before. Very curious."  He glanced at Fifteen. "Did you complete a genetic analysis?" 

"Yes. The results were unexpected." 

"Explain." 

"It would seem that he is a cl-" 

A klaxon like alarm drowned out Fifteen's words. Twelve entered the lab. "The long range scanners have detected a fast moving airborne object headed in this direction. It is Ten." Twelve cast Izzy with an emotionless stare.  "The organic is with her as well." 

Chandra grit his teeth with annoyance. "You know what to do." Twelve nodded wordlessly. As he exited the lab, Chandra turned from Izzy to Rip-Jaw. "Now let us begin." Izzy's eyes widened as two familiar looking robotic forms rose out of the metallic floor.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 16, 2013)

*Grand Line , Ricochet Slums*​

*Daddy Dearest...*​











​
A tattered beige cloak belonging to some tall drifter with long dark hair whipped about his toned physique. One might consider him a prettyboy, but that agitated disposition along with his permanent scowl always on full display made one quickly assume him an unforgiving asshole. They'd be right, perhaps. 

The man's sharp red glare flicked from side to side, partially blocked by long black bangs. He was sizing up the current hellhole that he ended up needing to wander through. The place was divided with the rich living high above the poor. The rich stole from the poverty stricken working class below, and after taking what they wished, dumped the garbage below. The wealthy city itself was named from the bullets that rained down and ricocheted when the upper class hosted their annual Hunting Games in which they showered the poor with bullets. They would be allowed to fire upon their poor, who were threatened to remain in their harsh living conditions by gunpoint. The penniless riffraff lived in smaller islands separated by frequently rising seawater.


He was, of course, no hero. He had no intentions of saving these miserable bastards from their wretched fate. Not for cruelty sake, it simply was what it was. A group of grumbling teenagers complaining about society was approached by none other than Darius K. Hawk. He rudely plucked the poster from their hands, curious as to the next generation of piracy. Was someone in this generation seeking to take Kai's place, or would it be one from the past aiming to lay claim to the throne? No matter. He only became a pirate for Kaiser's sake anyhow. Now he had other things to worry about. Like a family. "Let's see..." Darius muttered as the guys shouted threats at him.

*Hunter L. Hawk-40,000,000​*
"..............................................................what?"​
"Hey give that back! We're going to capture one of these guys when they come sailing through and pay our way out of this dump!" A rowdy youth shouted while drawing a gun.

A hand that didn't look 'human' snatched him by the face, and then clutched, the ruffian's skull cracking a bit. *"What?!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 16, 2013)

*The North Blue/Phoenix Pirates*

Machine Island...
Roy mused over Ten's explanation as they soared over the forest, literally skimming past the tree tops . "Let me see if I follow. So you weren't built by Dr. Chandra?"

"No. Dr. Volk is my creator." 

Roy nodded. Whoever that was. "And Chandra wants you because of your advanced design?"

"Correct."

"I see..." Roy hated being hustled, even more than he hated losing fights or failing to get a woman whom he desired. His thoughts turned towards Izzy and Rip-Jaw. "My crewmates are in danger aren't they?" 

"Dr. Chandra will stop at nothing to replace all organics with artifical life."

Roy certainly got the gist of it. He began whipping his free hand about rapidly in a circle. Ten glanced at him curiously. "What are you doing?"

"Giving us a boost!"

A plume of compressed air shot forth from the palm of his hand, propelling them even faster over the sea of green. *"Typhoon Wind Cannon!"* They quickly reached the clearing where the android village lay, landing by the gleaming metal tower in the center. Roy could feel the watchful stares of the androids from the cottages around them. He wasn't here to fight them, however. They were merely Chandra's puppets. He eyed the thick double doors and tipped his hat towards Ten.  "Would you care to knock or should I?"

The doors rumbled open of their own accord. Roy grinned as he saw Rip-Jaw and Izzy emerge, looking none the worse for wear. "Ha! I knew you two wouldn't let me down. Where's the old man?"  

Ten gazed sharply at Rip-Jaw and Izzy with probing eyes, as if seeing through their very bodies. "These are not your crewmates."

Roy laughed. "What are you talking about. They're-" 

Rip-Jaw spun about, whipping his serpentine tail at Roy's head. Roy snap rolled away, narrowly avoiding the tail as it left an impact crater in the ground. He landed on his feet, gazing up at the fishman in shock. "The hells the matter with you Rip-Jaw?! If it's about the time I drunk that test serum you were working on, I assure you I thought it was rum." The side effects had been hair raising to say the least.

Izzy came at Roy with a sudden speed that he had never seen in the girl. She threw a punch. Roy caught her fist mid motion, the impact causing his arm to shudder. "Have you been working out Miss Roseo?" Izzy's eyes flared like two blood red rubies. Rip-Jaw lumbered towards them, gnashing his fangs together as if he and Ten were tasty morsels. 

"I told you, they are not your crewmates," Ten exclaimed.  "They are androids."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 18, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[Cold Caress II]​
[Blackthorn Industries; Calm Belt]

~Sometime after the Blisterpus Incident~

 "That's insane!" Marcus yells slamming his aged fist off the table which causes Holmes to grin a vile smile.  "Insane? It's the natural process of life. All things will return to chaos, we're .... just giving it a push in the right direction." the deranged man states with a wisp of a chuckle. Marcus snarls as he starts to reach for his pistol. He was going to end this madness here and now.  "I don't believe that is a smart course of action Mr.  Garmeli." Blackthorn states as he pulled himself from the wall at the head of the room. Adjusting his tie his icy blue eyes lock with the mobster's. 

 "Tell me, have you heard tale of the 'Song of the Damned'? is asked as the solemn company owner made his way to the large table. Marcus lips rolled revealing glimpses of his teeth.  "What do you take me for youngster? I was clawing my way to the tops of the mafia world when you were shitting green. Yes I've heard of that trifling song. Black Bart is its source, a sick and sad way of trying to spread fear." Marcus states his hand still laying on his side arm. Richard's placid grin falls.  "The song is actually older than John, what you think that his real name was Bartholomew? Mobsters and their insistent know it all complex." Richard mumbles as he untied the cloak that clung to his neck. Allowing it to drop he allowed his hand to rest on his twin scimitars.  "The song was used well before the void century, it was often called the Brethren Call,but that isn't what really matters. It's the prophecy that goes along with the song that actually matters." Richard states as Megan stepped up to his side.

As she pushed her glasses up to her eyes, she glanced to the group of people that was present.  "The prophecy speaks of a world being salted with stone, to become new once again.",  "So, what you're trying to tell us is, that you're planning on using the World's Strongest Man to kick start the apocalypse?" a woman with red hair asks. The hat she wears covers an eye, making her a mysterious beauty.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Carmen 'Ruby' O'Hare 



Her lips draw into a frown as Holmes looks at her with all the glee of a madman about to carve her like cake.  "That is, in the long term the goal. When the world is reborn anew, all the big players will get what they've always wanted. A system where the weak are stamped under foot." Marcus snorts,  "Ands I suppose yous will want us to bow to you, is that it?" he bites pulling his pistol. Richard sighs,  "I plan on merely fading into the darkness, my job being pulled full circle. But if you don't put that gun down Mr. Garmeli. You won't make it to that day." The mobster shakes with anger,  "Yous threatening me?!" is yelled, spit running down his chin. Richard slams a hand down on the table,  "No, I'm making a promise. See, its not what you can do or how powerful you are that matters you dried up prune. What matters is what the people think you are and whisper that you can do. With that being said, what I'll do is carve you and your family starting with you in front of your precious granddaughter. In the most agonizing of ways possible, scarring the child for the rest of her days. Then when I've forced her to bathe in her parent's blood I'll set her loose back into the criminal underbelly so she can cry and exaggerate what she's seen.

Her memories will haunt her, and fear will spread like a plague, it's all about sending a message, do you understand or do I have to feed your bones to your son?" ~     


[Wrecking Crew]

-Few Days Ago-

Rebecca stood in at the sink as she dried the plate she had just finished washing. To her side stood Cyrus, as she cleaned the dishes he helped by putting them away. Clearing her throat she paused and looked to her fiance;  "..." sighing she turned back to the task at hand. Cyrus smiled,  "Something on your mind Becca?" he asks. The woman stops then turns to him leaning against the sink.  "You do understand why he wants you to be 'Co-Captain', right?" is asked, her foot impatiently tapping on the flooring. Cyrus gave a quite smile back.  "I don't pretend to understand Zidane's mind, or how it",  "He isn't that complicated, he wants all the glory of being a Captain, while shoving all the responsibility on you, since you're the sensible one." she huffed. Cyrus  "I think there is more trust there than him simply" Rebecca puts a finger on his lips,  "You're too soft hearted and headed to understand, at any rate this crew reflects you now too, so you need to start",  Start what? I'm not going to 'whip' this crew into shape, them being content is what is going to get us far in the Grand Line.

If they want audience or advice I'll be there, other than that, they are grown people Rebecca." Cyrus states. Rebecca frowned, but it was this honesty that Cyrus held that was a reason she fell for him in the first place,  "You're right, at least put the fear of Oda in Jamal; he's been ogling Manni again. And no isn't an option here, she's my sister an to be your sister in law."  Cyrus holds both hands up and backs away, he knew when not to push a subject.  "Okay, I'll help Manni out." Cyrus sighs. Shoving his hands into his pockets he walks out the door.  "Hey, Cross. You like to handle this?",  "Are you pulling my leg? Of course! I love making that Alabasta Lard-O shit his pants, it's hilarious!" Cyrus' eyes shift purple as Cross took over. Rolling his arm to pop it he looks around. A devilish grin creeps over his lips,  "Wonder if Zy or Jed would like to help out." he muses to himself as he vanished in a blur of tan and black. ~~  

-Present-

 "I have trained many a month since that day Senpai!" the man states as Two-Tongue ran off. Cyrus scratched his head ...  "I do apologize, but who are you again?" he asks not recalling the small group of bandits they met in Havok's shop all that time ago. The man turns pale and blue lines cross his face.  "Senpai doesn't remember me!" he cries pulling a small short sword from his belt,  "I must take my own life in atonement!" he cries falling to his knees. Cyrus is quick to take the weapon before the man could kill himself,  "Let's have none of that, shall we." he states spinning the sword between his fingers. The man bows,  "Of course, you are  wise Senpai, I've even made a rabbit suit so that I can be more like you!" he states leaping up showing off the costume.  

 "Wow, he can change fast ... Well come on Cyrus, Zy says we have to go." she states walking around the man as we paraded around in the poorly made rabbit suit. Cyrus sweat dropped as he is pulled along,  "May I come too?" Rebecca stops and turns around,  "Sorry kid, Zy has standards of who he lets on the ship.",  "I have Beli from all the bounties I've collected." he states holding up several large bags. Zy's ears burn and he runs up to the railing,  "Welcome aboard!"~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 18, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Roger Pirates|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Pagora]


  "So, is that the place with the cookies ?" Hunter asks with stars in his eyes. The man that led they way rubbed the sweat from the back of his neck. "Y-yes, they have all variety of cookies there" he states hoping that he could keep the rouse up long enough to get Hunter to his boss. Hunter stared at the 'Castle of Funk' as it were. From a distance Frenzy poked his head out from behind a building. He in essence was shadowing his 'dad'. His metal finger tap across the stone of a building as he followed. In the distance a large manor stood. This was the Castle of Funk, the place where Joseph was currently awaiting Hunter's arrival. Though the young inventor didn't know his Captain was already within the confines of the flashing walls.

-With Jordyn- 

Across the way Jordyn was loading supplies onto the Nonki as passers by watched in amazement as she hauled goods that three men together couldn't. As they whispered among themselves they caught her attention and she turns to them. Once they feel here steely gaze they advert their eyes and walk on. Wiping sweat from her brows she looks back to the city,  "Where are those two knuckle heads?" she ponders aloud, she could use some help, she did buy all this stuff on her dime after all. It wouldn't hurt them to chip in and at least help get it on board the ship. 


-With Hunter-

The large doors swing open and Hunter is instantly mesmerized, quite literally. The strobing lights, blaring music and checkerboard floor lights is a sensory overload for the young man and his falls to a heap, drooling from the mouth. "Oh, you got to be kidding me." the man states as he pulls Hunter up by the collar. "Wake UP!" he yells slapping Hunter to try and wake him. But it was to little avail as Hunter's head merely tilted to the side. Dropping Hunter the man pinches the bridge of his nose. "I don't get  paid enough to deal with this, some one clean this mess up and get him to the boss.

-Minutes Later-

Hunter is wheeled in, solid snores can be heard as he is stopped next to Joseph, "Hunter L. Hawk, Boss." the man states as he pushes the break in so that the wheel chair doesn't move. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 18, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

Rip-Jaw lay on the table until he heard the large doors slide back into place. Slowly he opened his large dish like eyes. The room slowly came into focus as he allowed his eyes to adjust to the room's light. He felt the restraints on his body, though they were quite solid, they still lacked the locking power that the chains the Baron had used on him all that time ago. Simple steel straps meant to hold humans back were ill suited to hold a Fishman that was used to being held back by chains that anchored Buster Call warships.  "I believe I've learned all that I need to" the sound of steel stressing is enough to get Fifteen's attention. She reacts just in time to avoid Rip-Jaw's massive tail as he ripped free of his binds. An alarm sounds as he rolls his massive frame off the table, the wiring on the large skull cap rips to shred as he rights himself. 

He is met quickly by Fifteen's emotionless gaze,  "I do not suspect that you understand why I'm currently up and about." Rip-Jaw states, though him speaking is an attempt to draw her attention which fails as two more Androids enter the lab. Rip-Jaw growls as he slams one of his arms into the wall he was next to. The steel sheen bends in as he slams a fist through it. The sound of stretching metal is heard as the large, angered, Fishman rips a portion of the wall free. With a heavy humph, he tosses the wall at the approaching androids.  Fifteen and the machine behind her are able to react, but the jagged steel cuts cleanly through the rounder Android, a loud hiss is heard as its mechanics go haywire.

 "I do apologize Ms. Roseo, I was hoping to learn more about what was going on here. I should have acted quicker." is stated as he lumbered as quickly as he could up to the table she was strapped to. With a yank the skull cap is removed while he reached for one of the straps that held her arms down. With a loud pop the strap shatters, but before Rip-Jaw could break her other hand free Fifteen's partner tackles him. Rip-Jaw grunts as the quick mass of steel alloy slams into his torso. The lumbering giant is forced several steps to the side thwarting his attempted rescue. A growl can be heard as Rip-Jaw fights back, he only hopes that Izzy would be quick enough free herself from the remaining straps before Fifteen could intervene and stop her.  "You are quite stronger than you look" Rip-Jaw states slamming his foot down with the full weight of his girth. The steel floor seemed to roll, which surprises Fifteen as she stumbled back in her attempt to stop Izzy.  "But I do believe, as my Captain would say. Its time to take out all the stops." he hoped he had phrased that one right, he was never all that good with human terminology or the alike. 

Stopping his assailant with his weigh Rip-Jaw is able to counter as he wraps his massive hands around the much smaller being,  "I do apologize to you designer, this is going to mangle such a beautiful creation, please forgive my heavy handed approach. But look on the bright side, I do need a new toaster oven." Rip-Jaw states as he starts to apply pressure to the machine's body. The alloy and steel start to whine as gears and gyros freeze. Rip-Jaw's mammoth strength was on a scale all its own. But withstanding his power was one thing the Android was going to try and avoid. Eyes sockets lock wide open and a pulse of light illuminates the room. Near blinded Rip-Jaw is forced to relinquish his hold. Dropping the android it now has time to make some distance with a new lesson learned, do not try to match strength with this monster. 

Rip-Jaw sneers, his tail snags the retreating automaton,  "Retreating in a linear fashion is  ill advised."~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 19, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Aboard Saint Gerald​

"YOU CAN'T HAVE OUR RABBIT!"​​*​
Zy stood with his arms crossed, his expression neutral as they sailed from one destination to the next. It was difficult to tell what the pirate was thinking, especially lately. The only person Zy filled in, somewhat, was Cyrus. His head drifted back as his mind focused on the future. He needed to get even stronger... to fulfill his goals. He could only hope Kai and Sam could forgive him, as his victory would mean flipping the world upside down.

*2 days ago after the daring escape...​*
Jamal's chubby cheeks were rosy as he went through the darling cyborg's personal property. Manni was a complete tomboy, and took to throwing her crap wherever which resulted in a constantly messy room. She was relaxing currently with Bazoo, fishing, the two discussing what it was that changed with Zidane. He seemed awfully detached these days.

The sleazy entertainer Jamal discovered what he was searching for at last. Manni's underclothes. The man snickered and began collecting whatever undergarments he figured she might not notice. He paused when he heard the door slam open, and fell onto his side. "Manni!? Oh, it's just you. Wait... it's you, isn't it? What's with that look...?"

"W-what is it?!" Jamal shouted when Cross located him rummaging through Manni's closet. He fell onto the carpet, cowering. "D-don't touch me... Captain! CAPTAIN!"
*
Present time...​*
Zy frowned as the marine ship they stole was slowly surrounded by four unusual ships with crews that were clearly too stupid to recognize Jed's ship. In the distance, however, an enormous ship seemed to drift out of a thick wall of fog and approach from the horizon. From the crow's nest Havok shouted, "Guys! Get out here! It's a group of fishmen and they're on a pretty enormous ship!"

With his arms crossed and scarf flailing from the ocean's breeze Zy shouted, "Hey! You're blocking us off, matey! State your business!"


*Spoiler*: __ 





Fletcher




"It's quite simple," A fishman pushed human subordinates aside as he stepped onto the deck of the ship blocking the Wrecking Crew's path. "We have no qualms with you personally, Roberts. We're simply here after the hare. We're a simple crew of Poachers, Slavers, and Bounty Hunters. There's a special someone willing to pay a hefty price from him in the underground. Alive, not dead. The reward is 600, 000, 000 beli. Surely you don't intend to get in our way...?"

Rebecca's oven mitts were on as she stepped out to hear the price for her fiance, and her eyes narrowed. "Take your offer... and stuff it up your ass!" The glove was flicked in the fishman's direction but an unseen bubble bounced it back at her with the force of a bullet, nicking the woman's forehead. As blood trickled from the cut the woman stared in disbelief, confused at their technique.

"Don't make this any harder on yourselves than it has to be," reasoned the fishman. Before combat could ensue the magnificent ship, Saint Gerald, approached them... slowing to a halt directly beside Fletcher's tiny in comparison vessel.

"That's enough, Fletcher. These are the ones that defeated Lord Titan after all." Gerald, leader of the New Fishman Bounty Hunters proclaimed. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Saint Gerald


​

"They are also the ones that crippled our trade at Widow's Peak! They destroyed the slave auction houses there! We swore to make Zidane Roberts and Tengu Midomaru pay for that!" Fletcher reminded him. He then cringed, forgetting that he'd been attempting to fool Zidane into letting them snag Cyrus.


"What in hell? You know Tengu?? Where is he?!" Zy blurted, completely forgetting what they were asking for out of concern for the blind swordsman's fate. He'd lost contact with him so long ago, Zy could only wonder he was faring better than the rest of them had been these days.

"You need not worry about him. His fate will surely be a cruel one. As will yours!" Fletcher shouted as neon blue tendrils that resemble glowing water dangled from his hands.

"Gah! T-tentacle rape!? Not on this ass! This isn't some cheap anime you sick fucks!" Zy screamed as he covered his derriere with a hand as an extra precaution.

"Yo, Zy, stop being so uncool..." Manni groaned with a hand on her forehead. "These guys are clearly our enemies. Go beat 'em up!"

"Rebecca...?" Cyrus cut in to ask. He'd been overseeing his apprentice, who became the ship's deckhand, when the commotion finally carried on enough to warrant his attention. When he noticed the small cut that the woman failed to properly hide, the now icy gaze of Cyrus locked on Fletcher's glare, and a sudden chill raced through the fishman.

"Easy there, Cyrus T. Cross. We aren't here for a fight. We want your hide fair and square. We're willing to duel you all for it... but you have to step on my ship and play by my rules." Gerald negotiated, not wanting to face the wrath of so many powerful combatants at once. "If you win you're welcome to carry on with Cyrus and anything else you want. Our treasure, our ships, our slaves. We win? We want the head of that hare, and Zidane Roberts as our personal slave. What say you? Step on board." Gerald offered as his hand gestured towards the enormous ship that if one looked carefully enough had five 'battle' stadiums with each one arranged for a particular sport. One for football, one for baseball, one for basketball, one for hockey, and the last for soccer.

Shock raced through the Wrecking Crew as Zy's hands tightened into trembling balled fists. A slave...? The Prince of the Sea?! There was no way he'd agree to that! Still, they needed the funds, the men, and the food. "What the hell, I'm a gambling man. Yo, Sasha." He flicked her a coin, and smirked. "How's about a coin toss, boys? Heads we'll play your little game, and tails we blow you cocky fuckers to smithereens and I beat Tengu's whereabouts out of your shitty mouth ."

"..." Dewitt listened in, but ignored them. He was still banging away on his next and new greatest creation. His first android.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 19, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Pagora; North Blue]​*
> [The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
> [North Blue, Pagora]
> 
> ...



"Oh Lookie, now Lookie~ Looks like we got the band together again!" Boss Funk spins and claps his hands together, then points one finger to the sky. "Now i got a prop-o-sision~ For you two Funky Fresh boys!" He smirks and leans in to Joseph and Hunter. "Hey there Hunter baby~ Joseph Baby~ Ya'll two are real, REAL special to me you know? I want you two in my funky fresh crew! We're the funky fresh pirates you know! Awesome name, It's dynamite, right?" 

Joseph blinks, "Uhh... sure is...?" King Funk looks around. "Now~ You boys can come and join willingly! We got lots of music, food, cookies, milk, whatever it is your little heart desires and aspires to control!" He smiles, his teeth shining in front of the two men. "So, What do you say!?"


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 19, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

Dues Ex Island

UC

Inner Ring, Island B

The UC split up in two groups, Sam went with Mary and Hiro. Kai was with Gemma, Hanzo and the latest addition to the crew. That egg Kai had taken from Loguetown had finally hatched and at last, the aspiring pirate captain had his very own crew mascot and pet. A Thunderbird chick that he dubbed Thundra. So far it hadn't quite been able to do the tricks that Kai was hoping it could, it had made a nest in Kai's hoodie and spent it's time napping and squawking for food inside it.

"These prices though." He groaned as the sparkle in his eye disappeared, he had been roaming one of the markets looking for gear to add some swag to his ship but the prices were off the chart. He had some dough but not for this shit, for these prices he was going to need a second job. Looks like daddy is going to need to dust off his elephant tong and climb back on the stripper pole.

"It's the cream of the crop." Gemma explained. "In most of the cases, these items aren't overpriced, it really just comes down to how rare and costly they are." Though she added. "Well if you're looking for money on Dues Ex, you could always try......"

Kai listened attentively, in the middle of her explaining the Circus Maximus, his spider sense suddenly started tingling. He wasn't sure what to make of it.

-----------------

Outer Ring #12

"We just made it in time." The group of hooded individuals blended into the sheer numbers of the crowd that had swarmed to the island. "Scorpio, we need to head to arena." A lone member had stopped in her tracks and gazed silently in the distance.

"Rais!" The other member had stepped closer to her, nudged her in the ribs. "You okay?"

"Yeah..." She snapped out of it. "I had this weird feeling, not sure what to make of it." 

--------------------

Outer Ring #1

"I feel naked without my uniform." The white haired Nihonese groaned. 

"Low key, remember?" Her superior replied with a stern tone. 

"My apologies....." Before she slip up even more, Vivi interrupted her.

"Think about what you were just about to say." 

Yuki hadn't even realized it, but using ranks probably wasn't that smart. "It'll take some getting used to." She sighed. "What's up with....." She thought hard on what to decide on. "The boss?"

The blond squad leader seemed on her own planet, following the squad with a slow pace. "I'm good." Elle showed she was still alert. "Just a bit on edge." She got a chill suddenly, she wrote it off as the anticipation of facing her old mentor again. TFIJ had arrived to finally take down Sam and Kaiser, though this time they had to be subtle about it.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 20, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

As per usual, Sasha had been keeping mainly to herself over the last few days. Other than the occasional glance, or a "good afternoon" she hadn't spoken to most of the crew recently. She sat in the lower deck wiping off one of her swords, pondering the words Bannon had said to her and Zy several days earlier. She had heard rumors of this "Ghost" person, but had never actually encountered any physical evidence of his existence. If he existed, he was true to his name.

The man Bannon had mentioned being in Alabasta, Kean, was something else she'd been thinking about. His name sounded familiar, but she couldn't quite figure out why. 

Hearing some commotion above deck, she grabbed her sword and headed upstairs. 

"We have no qualms with you personally, Roberts. We're simply here after the hare. We're a simple crew of Poachers, Slavers, and Bounty Hunters. There's a special someone willing to pay a hefty price from him in the underground. Alive, not dead. The reward is 600, 000, 000 beli. Surely you don't intend to get in our way...?"

Sasha immediately recognized the creature speaking as being a Fishman. Turning her head to Cyrus for a brief instant, she turned back to the fishman bounty hunter. "Ugh...these interruptions." As cold as it might have sounded, Sasha didn't really care if they took Cyrus or not, although she'd never say such a thing out loud. Indeed, over the weeks she'd been travelling with the crew, she'd only really connected with Zy, Manni and Dewitt. The others, she had very little, if any, one-on-one time. She remembered to make a mental note never to piss off Rebecca when she first met her. That woman not only seemed to have a short fuse, but she was stronger than any man Sasha had known. Havok was incredibly obnoxious, and Jamal was creepy. She hadn't gotten enough time to get to know Alexis before the princess left, and she hadn't formed an opinion about Cyrus yet, other than him coming across as "complicated". 

Despite all this, what was originally meant to be a temporary thing was becoming increasingly more complex. Now these bounty hunters were going to end up causing even more trouble. Knowing Zy, he'd likely want even more resources than he already had if given the chance. The ship already felt crowded enough as it was. Before she could speak to Zy, he tossed her a coin. 

"How's about a coin toss, boys? Heads we'll play your little game, and tails we blow you cocky fuckers to smithereens and I beat Tengu's whereabouts out of your shitty mouth ." There it was again. "Do we really even need all of their stuff? I mean, we've got a lot of people as it is." Several weeks earlier, Sasha would have jumped at the chance of getting more money, but not so much if it came with several dozen slaves.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 20, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]​*
[The Unforgiven]​

[Inner Ring, Island A]

In the darkness of a low lit room the eyes of a Den-Den Mushi slowly starts to open. As they do, its blank expression slowly grows solemn.  "Are you there Alastair?" Richard's calm voice asks. Silence follows as a chair slowly rocked,  "Yes father, I am here." is the quite reply. For the eldest of the Blackthorn clan Alastair was very soft spoken.  "I am prepared to honor your request." Richard states, a faint almost sadistic smile spreads across the small snail's face as Richard spoke. Alastair smirks, it was rare that his father allowed him to have fun at his discretion and leisure.  "If I may ask father, why the sudden change of heart?" the young man asks. The Den's expression falls back to Richard's normal placid mannerisms.

 "I'll allow Dr. Holmes to explain the details." a static click follows as the Den communication is transferred into the deeper bowls of Blackthorn Industries.  "Father ..." Alastair bites his lower lip  "I've never enjoyed talking to that lunatic.",  "Lunatic? Hardly." the Den's face twist to a vile grin and its skin quivered, Holmes was so creepy to be around that even Den-Den Mushi were susceptible to his demeanor.  "Lets do make this quick, shall we?",  "You've always been a bore Alastair, if it weren't for the fact that your daddy taught you how to pry information from people you'd be a stick in the mud." Holmes sighs as paper can be heard rustling in the background. 

 "Watch your tongue Dr., or you'll be the next person to grace my table, now what has father got in mind for this little tournament?" is asked, anger just boiling below the surface of Alastair soft spoken disposition. The Den grins even larger,  "I love when you talk dirty, but business before pleasures. We're sending over Nathan and Bridget O'Connor. They'll be the head of a team of Lazarus Prototypes.",  "So, you finally got that menial program to run smoothly?" is asked. A silence follows. Holmes never did like his projects being looked down on.,  "Science is a slow process, but yes." the wide grin returns to the Den,  "The project is running on all cylinders now. In fact this is the second trail run of this generation of Lazarus Prototype." is added.

 "Well what is the aim of this experiment?",  "We are testing the crew led by Kaiser Drake and Samantha Striffe, these Prototypes are molded for them. They passed the first test we gave them on Deacon. Richard wants to see if we can mold the crew into one that can stop the Wrecking Crew, when the time comes." the Doctor replies.  "Very well, I'll will go and register the team, I suggest that they all were B.A.T. uniforms, as not to draw attention from either. Them recognizing someone from their past that should be dead is far worse than them seeing the androids that tried to kill them.",  "You know about that?",  There is very little that I'm not aware of concerning the family business." ~

[With Sam, Inner Ring Island B]

Sam slightly stumbled as she walked. Her eyes were hazy and her head was in a fog. The last thing she remembered was fighting against that fiery monster that Bhel had transformed into and being aided by Mary, who she now was following. Her gaze from time to time cut up to the red headed bombshell. She didn't know what to think about the woman besides she felt, enamored by her. Pulling her hand to her left elbow she tried to make her body steady, but the energy and stress she used to beat that flaming beast left her in almost no condition to even be walking. In fact she had been out almost the whole trip to Dues Ex Island. She was only briefly awake to eat and use the restroom. From the Palamacia, Sparkplug watched as his Captain steadily regain her functionality * "Keep an eye on both of them."*  he state. A shadow of a woman bows in her own shade she is gone quicker than hiccup. * "I don't like this place, lets hurry and leave."* is added as he turned back to the ship. With a cough he walks toward Sam's cabin. Mary had kept most of the crew out the entire trip here. His mistrust had to be satisfied. 

 "Your name is Samantha D. Striffe, correct?" Mary asks, Sam lifts her head and catches the woman's light blue eyes.  "Yes, do I know you? Aside from when you saved my ass back there?" Mary smiled sweetly.  "No, not personally though maybe we can change that.",  "What?",  "I didn't mean anything by that, I merely hope we can be friends. You dad saved my parents many a year ago." Mary states stopping as if repressing some bad memory.  "Hector, really?" Sam asks as if the notion was ridiculous.  "Yeah, strangely enough from other Marines to boot, the crew he was with had just curbed a Pirate uprising, and they were 'celebrating' a couple men under his charge beat my dad with all intents to rape my mother, he stopped them." is the reply. Sam face grew solemn. It wasn't the first time Marines tried to go too far, her dad at least taught her there were lines you shouldn't cross.

 "That is why when my sources told me he was killed ... I - I." She shed a tear,  "We never got to return the item he left with us, so when I found you I thought I'd be able to correct that." Sam's eyes widen,  "Gave ... what are you talking about Ms. Weston?" Mary smiled again,  "Please, Mary. And it was some chip"~~


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 20, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]​
[Present time]​
Circus Maximus​
The sign ups had been completed, and spread all over the various island, the teams had gathered in the tents they had been assigned to. There wasn't much to the tents, just enough room to gather around a monitor. Currently it only displayed a countdown, and when it hit zero a female voice reached the ears of all the competitors. 

"Welcome contestants to the latest installment of Circus Maximus, the majority of the rules have been explained to you during the initial sign up but during the competition I will give additional information before the start of each round." The voice began. "Most important to the competition is the currency, the competitors will use to purchase eligibaty, gain status or gain benefits..... While the spectators can use it to wager on the competitors, who will gain 10% of the winnings should they succeed."

"The currency used for this." The screen cut to the image of silver coins. a snake emblazoned on them. "Silver Serpents, worth a million Beli each." The screen cut to the image of golden coins next. Medusa head on 'em like Illuminati (Versace Versace Versace Versace). "These are Goldon Gorgons, worth each a hundred Silver Serpents, and in Beli that makes 100 million."

Kai was visibly in lust with all these amounts that were being tossed around. Sam feared he could hump the monitor any minute now.

"To start you off, each team will be given two Gold Gorgons, each King and Queen will be assigned that amount, the team will be given an additional 100 Silver Serpents." There was more to it though. "Each team member will require an amount dedicated to them, for them to participate, the leaders have been taken care of with the Gold Gorgons but the remaining team members will require at least one Silver Serpent. This is how funds are protected, between rounds you can withdraw from these individual banks but during rounds these banks will indicate the prize the victor gets." The rule was, while you couldn't know beforehand how much an opponent was worth, if you defeat them, whatever they were worth is added to yours. "Each team must consist out of 8 members, the positions have been explained to you already, it's in the team's best interest if you assign the people with the right skillset to the right role."

Now came the big surprise of this particular event. "In the case of teams lacking the required number of members, allow me to introduce the Damned to you." The screen cut to one of the arena squares, which held dozens of individuals. "This is what happens if you lose, and are abandoned." The rule was, if you are defeated, you can either be bought a new life by your team mates or you can buy your freedom. (Game currency or Beli were accepted, checks weren't) If not, you ended up as a Damned and you'd have to wait to the next tournament for a chance to get enough money in the tournament to free yourself.
"Keep in mind, each team mate outside of the leaders must have at least one Silver Serpent to their name, depending on how many team mates you have at this time limits the maximum you can spent on bidding on a Damned." 

The trick here was, assuming you had 4-5 team mates already and you went on the cheap with them. That left you with 95-96 $$  to bid with. But the danger was obviously, you're betting on an unknown element here. The bigger the price, the bigger the risk. 

"Choose wisely, you will be given information on this class of Damned. "The hostess present in the tent, dumped a bunch of databooks on their laps. "The monitors allow you to manually scan the rooms, use all this information to make your decision and use microphone to input...."

"Boring." Kai's voice blared over the speakers. "Fuck this thing is taking forever, look I'm dropping a single Salty Spider one.....One...." The crew, and every team in the tournament was flabbergasted. They hadn't even gotten a chance to look things over, all the information that had been coming at them was a lot too process to begin with. "That geezer sitting alone in corner there, and that weird dude near him." In the crowded square, there were a handful of people that for one reason or another, had some room for themselves and kept their peers at a distance. These stood out the most obviously and Kai's eye was drawn to a sleepy looking elder the others appeared to avoid like the plague..... All except this heavily armored individual, who seemed oblivious to whatever aura the geezer was exuding.

"Going once." The voice took over. 

All the teams were in a panic, this wasn't a decision they could make on the spot. There were too many variables, they had to sort out the current members and decide on where too place how much of their funds, finally that would leave an X amount they could use to spent on Damned team mates. 

"Going twice."

These were a steal, but the problem most had that were thinking of jumping in. They had no idea what they were getting into, the dude picked two randoms and getting caught in a bidding war could leave them in a bad situation.

"Sold, Team 187 has gained the following." The screens cut to each Damned. "Kame." The geezer was napping away, unaware of what was going on. "Cerberus." The armor hid any emotions, only a brief movement of the hands betrayed something. Things had not gone according to plan.

"Alright, that's over so let's......" Kai was met with about a half a dozen of glaring eyes. "What?"

----------------

Hours later

"With the teams formed, we need to cut down the number of participants to managable numbers,  There are a limited amount of bases spread across the islands, each team must find one, claim it and hold it before the time limit expires." A clock appeared on the screens, which were also spread across the island. 

"You have one hour, good luck." The teams barely had time to prepare, their new members had just arrived and now it was time for action already. Everything was in order, so time to roll!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2013)

_The New World..._
Helen staggered out of the Marauders Tavern, blinking away the early morning sun. She paused for a second, swaying back and forth unsteadily as she stared up at the sky. "Is it morning already?" 

*"HELEN SWANN!"*

Helen turned about, raising a curious eyebrow at the hundred or so marines standing shoulder to shoulder at the opposite end of the street. The tallest of them stepped forward to meet Helen, a Vice Admiral.  She already knew what they were here for. Just like the last thousand visits. Or at least it seemed liked a thousand to her. "Can this wait? Because I really have to pee." 

The Vice Admiral unfurled an ornate scroll with the official seal of the World Government. His voice was booming, filling the entire street. Helen started to feel a headache coming on. *"By order of the Five Elder Stars and the Reverie Council you are hereby invited to join the ranks of the Royal Seven Warlords of the Sea. In accordance with this pact you shall be afforded-"* 

"Yeah. Yeah. A full pardon for my so-called crimes. No more bounty, no more assholes like you hounding me every time I so much as fart in the wind...yada, yada, yada." Helen waved her hand dismissively. "I'm not interested!" She stumbled away, pausing for a moment to remember which direction her house was. 

*"There's more!"* the Vice Admiral exclaimed. *"As a courtesy, Lord Vergil himself has offered to restore your status as a World Noble, including all estates and titles previously held by House Swann." *

Helen stopped in her tracks, glancing over her shoulder at the Vice Admiral.  "Those fools in Mariejois must be pretty desperate huh? I bet Garrick wasn't very happy to hear this news."

The Vice Admiral's steely gaze gave nothing away. Helen had to give him credit. He certainly had balls at least. "You guys really know how to make a girl feel wanted, but the answer is still no." Helen replied. 

*"There will come a day when we won't take no for an answer." *

Helen's eyes brightened, instantly gaining full and sober clarity. Over half of the marines behind the Vice Admiral suddenly collapsed to the street, foaming at the mouth, bodies twitching. Those who remained upright swayed about unsteadily as if they were as drunk as Helen. The Vice Admiral ground his teeth in anger but the fear and caution was now palpable in his eyes, like being too close to a powder keg ready to explode. *"Do you think to defy the World Government without paying the consequences?! Even you are not beyond the reach of the ultimate power which rules this world!"* 

Helen haughtily flipped her golden hair to the side. "So send an Admiral next time to give me a spanking..." She grinned. "Or two." Her laughs echoed down the street as she staggered away to find an alley to piss in.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

_Machine Island..._
Roy locked eyes with Izzy's mechanical imposter. Everything that made Izzy who she was, the kindhearted young woman who wore her heart on her sleeve, and who could see the good even in the worst person, was totally absent from the androids emotionless gaze. He glanced at Rip-Jaw. Gone was the cunning intelligence, replaced by the black eyes of a cold predator. 

Roy blasted the imposter Izzy away with a violent palm thrust. *"You're not my crewmates!"* he shouted. A solid wall of air pressure sent her flying into the metal tower, caving in her torso. The android twitched in shock, belching acrid smoke from her mouth.  Roy grimaced visibly. He remembered his old man's words, one of the first rules he learned as a young pirate apprentice...

_'There is no greater sin on a ship then to murder ones own nakama. Aye, they say that Davy Jones himself has a special place in the locker reserved for such rotten scum...'_

Suddenly Roy was caught up in the vice like grip of the imposter Rip-Jaw's tail. Roy felt his ribs pop from the crushing force. It was the least of his worries as he came face to face with a mouth full of steel sharp fangs. A beam of light struck the behemoth imposter in the side of his scaly face, knocking the behemoth off balance and giving Roy just enough wriggle room to free himself. Roy turned towards Ten. Smoke wafted from the female androids upraised right palm. 

"Impressive. I take back what I said about you being a walking toaster," Roy said with a grin. "More like the world's most awesome flashlight." 

Ten stared at Roy blankly. 

"It's a joke," Roy exclaimed in exasperation.  

The imposter Rip-Jaw came at them again, causing the ground to shake with every step. Ten narrowed her eyes at the monster. "These androids seem unfinished. I detect a weak spot at the midpoints of this ones neck." 

Roy nodded. "Alright then. Double team!" Roy declared, raising his palm besides Ten. *"Hurricane Palm Thrust!"* 
A vortex of compressed air flew from Roy's palm, joined by a focused beam of light, blowing a hole through the leviathans serpentine neck. Wires and transistors landed all about Roy's feet. The imposter Rip-Jaw tipped forward like a felled oak tree, landing with a ground shaking thud. 

Roy spat in the fallen giant's direction. "Not even a shadow of the genuine article."  He and Ten marched towards the tower entrance. Within lay Dr. Chandra's lab and hopefully his crew alive and well. "Let's go say hello to the rest of the welcoming committee." 

Izzy bolted down the corridor as Rip-Jaw tangled with the female android, barely keeping her balance as the floor shook violently. As she turned the corner, just catching a glimpse of Dr. Chandra as he rolled through two double doors. She broke to a halt at the sight of Eight guarding the doors. The hulking android did his best to project a menacing aura. 

*"Stay back!"* he growled. 

Izzy approached him cautiously. "It doesn't have to be this way. You have a choice."

*"Choice is irrelevant. I must do as father bids me."* For emphasis he slammed his fist into the wall beside him, creating a massive fist size indentation. *"Do not come closer or I will use lethal force."* 

Against her better Izzy took another step towards him. "You're not like the other androids. You were human once weren't you? That means you know the difference between right and wrong." She glanced at the doors behind Eight, and whatever in Oda's name Chandra was planning inside. "Your father is sick but this isn't the way to help him. We have to stop him and you know it."  Eight roared in anger, swinging a punch wildly in her direction. Izzy flinched as the massive fist embedded itself into the steel wall beside her, just a few inches from her face. She sighed in relief and met Eight's gaze, two large orbs filled with indecision. 

*"I will help you,"* he said quietly. 

The double doors slid open. Smoke drifted out, obscuring a  even taller then Eight. A beam of light shot forth through the smoke, slamming into Eight and blasting him off his feet. 

Chandra's mechanized voice chuckled with laughter. *"Behold the glory of metal over flesh. This new form will suit my needs much better."   *


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates...*

As Ten and Roy rounded the corner, they were met with a grim sight. The massive frame of whatever Chandra had become now stood over Eight's body, a massive burn in the center of his chest. Izzy stood next to Eight, her body frozen with fear. "That is..." 

*"Ten, you've arrived. I suppose this means you've won Roy over. I'm not surprised. The boy doesn't seem all that bright. Thankfully I foresaw this potential outcome and got to work right after he left."* Ten's gaze shifted over to Eight. *"Oh, you're concerned about your "brother". Don't worry, he should still be semi-functional. I'll have to reprogram him to be a little more loyal after I'm done here."*

Ten turned to Roy. "Help your crewmate. I will hold off Chandra." Ten dashe forward, sending a kick to Chandra, only for him to catch her leg mid-kick with his mechanical arm, holding it in a vice-like grip. *"Hm, reaction time could use some work. Still, once I have you, my new body will be perfect."*

Ten tried to free herself in vain, Chandra sent her flying into the wall, smashing through it and into the next room. She quickly got back to her feet, with Chandra entering through the massive hole he'd just made. *"After that you only suffered minimal damage. Impressive. Just another reason for me to take you apart and see just how you tick..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 22, 2013)

*Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Machine Island..._
Roy sprinted towards Izzy. Thankfully she seemed uninjured. The young engineer crouched over Eight in concern. A tangle of fried circuity and wires peeked out of a gaping hole in the hulking androids metal chest, revealing the glimmer of a pulsating orb deep within. A metal shard had punctured the glowing orb. Slowly but surely the light began to sputter out. 

"Is that his heart?" Roy asked.  

"It's his power core..." Izzy turned towards Roy, eyes watering. "I'm not sure if I can fix this." 

Roy rested a hand on her shoulder. "There's nothing you can't fix," he said with a grin. Roy turned his attention towards Chandra and his new robotic form, eyes narrowing. The old doctor seemed to be giving Ten more then she could handle. "Just hold tight," Roy told Izzy. 

Chandra unfurled the gigantic lance from his back, spinning it about with deadly precision. *"This new body feels so wonderful!"* he exclaimed in almost childlike delight. He pointed the lance at Ten. *"And soon I shall have an even stronger form once I've reverse engineered your technology." * 

A vortex of wind struck Chandra in the back. He glanced over his shoulder at Roy. "I really liked you better when you were a wizard!" Roy shouted, spinning about and launching a salvo of concussive air blasts. Chandra laughed in amusement as the blasts did little more then cause him to lurch backwards a step. *"You fool. This body is constructed of pure wapolium, the hardest alloy known to man. You would have better luck cracking a diamond with those pitiful attacks of yours."* 

Roy blasted him again. "I'm a persistent fellow."  He barely had time to sidestep as Chandra stabbed at him, sliding along the floor on a cushion of air to keep out of range. Ten launched herself like a bullet at the back of Chandra's right leg, causing his knee to buckle to the floor. Roy hurtled towards Chandra, forming a rapidly spinning orb of compressed over his right palm. *"Tempest Bomb!"* Roy exclaimed, slamming the orb into Chandra's chest. The explosion knocked Chandra onto his back. Roy landed beside Ten, laughing aloud and thumbing his nose at the mad doctor. "Don't underestimate the future Pirate King." 

Chandra nimbly leaped back to his feet, chuckling in an electronic rasp. Roy couldn't help but do a double take. The only sign of his attack was a barely discernible scratch along Chandra's chest. Roy glanced at Ten. "Think your flashlight beams can pierce him?" 

Ten shook her head. "Doubtful." 

Roy stared Chandra's robotic body up and down. The old man clearly had a thing for knights. He thought back to the glowing orb buried deep within Eight's chest, wondering if something similar also powered Chandra's body. "There has to be a way through that armor!" By random coincidence, Roy's right hand drifted onto the slim handle of the serrated bone dagger strapped to his belt, a gift from that mysterious and oh so sexy Baroness. The bone glinted like the purest ivory, light as a feather yet as sharp as any steel blade Roy had encountered thus far. 

"Hmm..." 
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*​ 
Izzy carefully examined the metal shard embedded within Eight's power core. She jumped in alarm as the android twitched rapidly. Eight's eyes came to life. He blinked at Izzy, then in surprise at the hole in his chest. *"Power levels at thirty percent and dropping. Transferring all nonessential systems to motor functions."* 

"You can't move until I can seal the rupture in your power core," Izzy exclaimed. 

Eight shook his head, rising to one shaking knee. *"Negative. I can still assist you. Your crewmates will not be able to stop Father in his current form."  * Eight pointed a trembling finger at the lab from which Chandra had emerged. *"However, there may be another way."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 23, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

With a snap of his serpentine tail Rip-Jaw reels in the thin male Android with such speed that Fifteen was left in awe. With Fifteen's full focus on the large reptilian Fishman Izzy makes her move. In a flash she releases her other binds and rolls from her table.  "Make a break for it Ms. Roseo!" is shouted as Rip-Jaw pulled. A sharp buzz can be heard as he literally ripped the smaller machine limb from limb.  As the head rolled across the floor Fifteen hesitated, her glance turned to Izzy who was now making a break for the door then back to the leviathan that was Rip-Jaw. That large tail reflected in the sheen of the polished metal floor moments before it's impact bowls it like tin foil.  "I do believe that you battle is with me." is stated with a firm hiss. 


Izzy gives a brief look back to Rip-Jaw as Fifteen charged, the impact from their clash almost throwing Izzy off balance as she darted down the hall. Rip-Jaw's teeth flare as he attempts to wrap the android up in his oversized grip but as graceful as a ballerina Fifteen rolls as Rip-Jaw spins, his tail just skimming over her form fitting cloths. The air cracks like a snapped whip as she fires forward. Two fist slam into Rip-Jaw's back, his scaly hide shudders, but the scale's toughness adsorb most of the damage that was meant to snap his spine.  "So, it seems I've misestimated you." Rip-Jaw snaps as he falls to all fours. Lifting a leg he snaps his tail at her using the added leverage of his hips. 

But even at that speed Rip-Jaw merely snags air. "You're too slow" the voice was solemn and calm.  Rip-Jaw's snout turns to where Fifteen's voice came and his vision is quickly filled with her fists. A solid left is followed by a stinging right jab. Fifteen pours on the pain with all the grace of an in ring heavyweight as she allowed her fist to dance around Rip-Jaw's face. A final uppercut rocks the Fishman causing him to stand back to his feet. Rip-Jaw's eyes open, the steely feel of Fifteen's fist can be felt as it tears into his much softer underbelly. Rip-Jaw's lips curl as he feels her hand plow through his abdomen. "This is the problem with organic things, they can be broken too easily." Fifteen states with no emotion as she drew her fist back. Rip-Jaw grimaces, his gloved hand clutches the wound as he takes a step or two back. 

"You have tough body armor, unless you know where to hit." is added as she slung the blood off her hand. Rip-Jaw hisses a chuckle or two and with each laugh blood pours from the wound she had inflicted.  "I see." Rip-Jaw states as he slowed his breathing he tried to numb the pain that shot though his body, but it was to little avail as he shivered. "It is custom for last request to be honored of a dying man." is stated as she started to slowly walk toward her prey. "Though you must know that the obvious request will be denied." is added with a snap. Rip-Jaw grinned the best he could. Showing a brave face as it were. What ever the two previous Androids were, Fifteen was a whole other monster.  "I over heard most of the conversations earlier, and I have to admit you were thorough in your analysis, tell me. Did you find anything else off in the samples, or did you simply analyze my DNA? " he asks. Fifteen looks at him with little interest. "Only your genetic code was necessary and what I found ... " Fifteen paused as she watched Rip-Jaw's wound start to steam. 

From his 'father' he had inherited healing Nanobots. But Rip-Jaw, he knew they did far more than patch his flesh and heal his wounds. No he figured they could also be very dangerous, at least he hoped they could be used as weapons. Leaving a vile of liquid out at eye level for Roy, he experimented on him, not to be malicious but rather simple curiosity. The vile that was drank contained some of these Nanobots, and while it didn't adversely effect Roy, he did act stranger than normal for an hour or two. Rip-Jaw grinned, he'd need to apologize for that, the experiment he did on Izzy's  machines with his Nanobots he'd need to apologize for too. Though them being deteriorated by the Nanobots was what he was banking on, they didn't seem to play well with other technology. Fifteen looks to Rip-Jaw, her processors worked at triple pace to understand what was going on with the Fishman's wounds. She couldn't comprehend what was healing him, until she felt her systems jolt. Looking down she watched her flesh start to waft away like dust in the wind.  "Nano Technology, though I must profess I am not too sure from where it originates, its far more advanced than anything I've seen. Of course that is of little concern at the moment." Rip-Jaw adds as he allowed his hand to drop from his stomach.

Rip-Jaw's lips curled into a smile, black lines trace up the lighter colored flesh of his neck and ran up to his face. His tongue rattled behind those bar like teeth,  *"This is going to be so much fun"* is simply uttered as he lumbered forward. Fifteen takes a step back as her systems start to glitch and buzz. If she could feel fear, it may be what was going on now as Rip-Jaw's anger started to peak. A toss back to when his creator was still alive. 

-Later-

Rip-Jaw lumbered out, a far off look in his eyes, the anger was pooling in the back of his head. He fought his urge to kill anything in sight and slowly returned to his old self. In the grip of his fingers was Fifteen's power core. He lumbered up to Izzy and Eight, slightly wobbling,  "If ... if things go too far Ms. Roseo a blow below the skull with that wrench of yours should be used. Aim to kill, as I will." is stated. Rip-Jaw hoped that it wouldn't come to that. He had to fight this rage.~


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 23, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Aboard Saint Gerald*​
*The Hungry Games*​​
"I need it all, dearest." Zy answered with a veiled smile. "Haven't you heard? I'm the Prince of the Sea."

"Isn't this interesting," Fletcher blurted while taking a step forward. "Perhaps the Wrecking Crew isn't quite up to the challenge. Or is it your crew? Perhaps they're too cowardly to take us on?"

Zy's hand lifted, the knuckles popping as his clenched fist began shining that familiar neon glow. Glaring at their potential enemies Zy calmly stated, "Perhaps, or perhaps we'll just take what we want?"

"Including the information on Tengu?" Gerald reasoned, arms spread. "I assure you I'm the only one that truly knows his location."

Zy listened and considered it all with a small sneer forming. He then considered his options, and relaxed by suddenly exhaling, the light surrounding his fist vanishing. "..." Before acknowledging them Zy plopped a hand softly on top of Sasha's head, and smirked. "Tch, you're really too softhearted underneath it all. I'm your captain, aren't I? Trust me."

Blasting off suddenly, Zy stared at the enormous ship known to most as Saint Gerald. Arms stretching, he landed in the center of the artificial grass to properly stretch by popping his left arm with the right, a grin spreading. "Fuck the coin toss. You guys are on."

"Hmm..." Bazoo finished smoking his stick of weed and flicked the remaining bit of grass aside. "I get the feeling this competition is gonna be rigged. Oh well, I guess it's too late to back on now."

"Fuck yeah! Let's go you wusses!" Manni yelled before springing off as well.

"A fishman against a fisherman...?" Havok suddenly stated as he stepped up behind Sasha. He then placed a hand on the swordswoman's shoulder, "It appears their luck has run out!"

Rebecca kept to the back, grumbling about Zy's recklessness, a lack of trust over these fishmen, and how he was endangering Cyrus.

"So, you actually had the guts to come aboard?" Fletcher shouted as he carried the members of the crew that followed to Saint Gerald's spacious bow. He stepped onto the fake blades of grass used to represent a football field and winded an arm. "You're going to lose, I hope you pirates are aware of that?"

"Uh huh." Bazoo lazily replied while testing the grass. His large paw tapped a sprinkler, and he nodded. He suspected as much. An unfair water advantage was sure to come... "We're not expecting you boys to play fair at all."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Sep 25, 2013)

[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]

[Present time]

[Circus Maximus: Capture the base]

Team UC, in the tournament designated the team I.D. 187, had only been given moments  to welcome their newly acquired team mates. Roshi, the hunchbacked elder with the walking stick seemed a shoe in for the remaining Biship spot they had to fill. For Kai it seemed obvious enough, the other geezer on the team was also a Bishop. With age came wisdom, and B.O and prostate problems, as the saying goes.

That left one knight, the physically imposing and armored knight, Cerberus looked perfect for it. The mute warrior carrying the claymore and shield emblazoned with the crest of a black three headed hound, were both assigned the 1 $$ each their services were acquired for. Sam took control of the finances after Kai's impulsive spending, and she assigned the remaining 98 $$ in the following fashion. 8 To Hanzo, and even 30 the rest. In the early round the amounts on each team member wasn't as important, really it was just smart to spread it across the team..... Assuming the acquisition of Damned wasn't too costly.

The opening round seemed as simple as it was titled, capture the base. As they exited their tent, they witnessed the end result of the frantic modifications that had been made to the island over the last couple of hours for the tournament. The island seemed to have a will of it's own, the had started to move around and spread further apart while platforms erected. By now the standard islands, which were on the ground floor, were for the public while the platforms above them were dedicated to the tournament. Wooden bridges connecting to dozens of circular platforms, which seemed to be present for the purpose of serving as a ring, connected to the plethora of abandoned tall buildings that served as warehouses and factories in the past. 

Team UC/187 kept together, as they ran up the ramp and could see other teams making their way up the structures as well in the distance. The instructions had been minimal, but they had been informed that several bases had been prepared for the tournament, that would give the teams all the basics they would need to during the tournament but there was only a limited amount of them, and a multitude of participating teams. That was pretty much it, considering it would make sense for the base to require a location to be hidden in, Sam assumed that they were likely inside the buildings.

Considering all the people that were swarming the board walks all over, seemed to be rushing towards the nearest building, it seemed like everyone had the same idea here. 

They entered the warehouse through one of the windows that hadn't been boarded shut, and which coincidentally had a boardwalk leading to it. Inside, the small office the entered led to a hallway, which in turn eventually led an empty storage room that had a single structure in the center of it. It seemed to be made of several shipping containers slapped together.

With the eight people spread on and around it, it seemed like they had found a base to capture. "How about the King and Queen kick these punks off our base, while our peasants secure the base." Kai had settled n his role as "king", the rest of the team was demoted to a lower social class though now.

"Works for me." Sam replied as she cracked her fingers, the two led the charge as the opposing team spotted them and prepared their defenses.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 25, 2013)

*The Tower.*

Kagami raced down the hill in the shopping cart and crashed into a concrete block sending her flying into the building. In her head however it was a completely different story. The giant monkey float was indeed speeding towards the building but the structure was a giant man in a white suit with sequins, sporting an afro and wearing dark glasses, which from behind them were glowing red eyes. He then started talking.

“You! You ain’t from this world! Dude, this just ain’t cool, you gotsta get outta here or else I’mma have to put the hurtin on yo ass! Shiit, I might just that anyway.” Unknown to Kagami her body was fighting the drug and causing the hallucinations to become less pleasant. This would continue until the drug was completely out of her system.  “Kill the intruder, none may share in the party island’s awesomeness, because I’m a douchebag! Mwahahaa!”

It was also going off Kagami’s view of the world

“Fuck you ‘Dude’! Nobody threatens me, without me opening a can of whoop ass!” she clambered to the front of the monkey float as it approached a pile of pom poms, which the float hit at full speed. Oddly the pom poms were rock solid and it launched the white haired girl into the building which she greeted with hungry eyes and an open mouth. She took a bit of the man’s exposed shin.

“OWWW!” Kagami shouted in pain holding her mouth, “what the hell is your flesh made of!?” Kagami was alarmed, her tooth had been chipped and any time she said the letter S an involuntary whistle peeped out.

“Biting ain’t cool daddy-yo. I have a protective device that makes me outer shell as hard as diamond!” the tower scoffed. Kagami looked down at the shoes of the man, which were platforms and slid down. She saw a door in the glass soles and kicked it open. 

A group of mini-sized afro laden men were on a disco floor and pointed to Kagami, whilst pulling out their weapons.

Kagami grinned and pulled out her two pistols that Pandora’s box had turned into earlier. She spotted a set of stairs going up, “Alright I’ll get up there and beat the shit out of his face!”


*Teri.*

Somewhere in  the hallucination her mind was trying to be rational, she knew none of this was real but couldn’t shake the feeling that it was. Sprawled out before her was the city of Atlantis, the giant shining royal tower looking over the vastness of the ocean. Her father lived up there. A man that she must defeat by any means necessary in order to free Atlantis of his now corrupt rule. She had mixed feelings about him, a man she aspired to but also one she despised due to his outright sexism. He viewed women as second class citizens and resented having a daughter. Her mother loved her dearly but her father treated her as an outcast. 

Teri had escaped the castle in order to prove herself, slaying the mighty giant shark of the West and returning the balance in that sector. She had been gone for several years only to return to see that the situation had gotten much worse. She swam through the city, the buildings were derelict and the once rich city was now stricken with poverty. What could possibly be more important than the wellbeing of the citizens of Atlantis. She approached the tower to see her best friend a seahorsewoman, like a centaur but underwater. She was a black beast with a white mane, her eyes a bright blue, which when Teri looked into had that uneasy feeling again. The seahorse stormed into the tower with a grin. Unpredictable as ever!

“Kali!” Teri swam after the horse and leaped onto her back with her shell guns drawn. 


*Reality*

The guards in the giant black tower were alerted as Kagami smashed through the doors and pulled out her guns, only to be surprised to see a blonde woman leap onto Kagami’s shoulders, also with two pistols. It would have been a great plan had they both been on the same page, however Kagami staggered and shot randomly as Teri shot wildly. It wasn’t pretty.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 26, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[Deep Water Sports]​
[Fur Traders; Aboard the Saint Gerald?]

Cyrus scratched at the fur on his chin ; why did things always seem to dilapidate into these situations. For once he wanted to do nothing more than sit back and relax. In the past few days not only had he been killing himself sparring with Zy, he'd apparently picked up a disciple that like to dress in a rabbit, he called it a bunny, outfit. Pinching the bridge of his nose he allowed the willow reed between his teeth  to slightly bend from a light bite. Breathing in he looks back to Rebecca as other members of the crew started to board the massive ship that loomed over their's. Since they had been back together Cyrus had slowly attuned himself to her. Though at this point even a layman could tell she was upset with Zy's choice. They after all were here after him, though their entire intent seemed to be on most of the crew.  

'HuH' 

Smacking his lips with a sigh Cyrus walked up to Rebecca and placed a hand on her shoulder. A gesture to reassure her that nothing was going to happen, that he wouldn't allow it if at all possible.  "I'm sure we'll find a way to deal with it, we always do." is offered.  "Don't bother trying Cy, its always the same. Zy does something stupid and you two almost get yourselves killed." she states thinking back on all the times that they almost died trying to do stupid things, like taking on Titan. Though she was grateful for that it was the fist time she almost lost someone she held dear, twice. Cyrus' hand moved from her shoulder to the side of her face.  "The Willow that binds the wood makes it strong enough to allow it to endure what would normally break it." is his reply. 

Rebecca's eyebrows furrow, why did Cyrus always have to talk in riddles when he was trying to get a point across? What was he? Some sage on a mountain one seeks to learn the lessons of life? As Cyrus started to turn and walk away she grabs him by the arm,  "Can you never just tell people what you want them to understand?" is asked as he drew him in for a good luck kiss. Cyrus grins afterwards.  "If I spoke plainly one wouldn't have to ponder on the meanings of my words and a lesson would be loss." is replied, though in the back of his mind he was worried. Who in their right minds would offer six-hundred million Beli for his head, last he checked he was only worth like twenty. That was about thirty million times more than he was worth on paper.  "We'll, if we're going to do this, let's at least show these walking crab cakes who is boss." Rebecca states rolling up imaginary sleeves. 

 "I see you finally understood the analogy, wood is strong alone, but with aid it can become stronger. A team works better than an individual.",  "Yeah, yeah you hermit. Lets go." she states. With a running bound she aboard the massive ship landing with grace and power that causes the flooring of the ship to moan as it dipped under her impact. Fletcher gave a stern stare toward her, his intent immediately became clear. That is until Cyrus looked up to him. The Hare was so quick that Fletcher didn't even catch the movement.  "You're the one that coaxed us onto your ship, don't blame us for how we decide to arrive." is stated in an back off manner. Fletcher sneered, then turned back toward the 'football field'.    

"You're going to lose, I hope you pirates are aware of that?"

Is stated as the Fishman rotated his shoulder and arm. He states this with an assurance that would normally warrant worry. Bazoo sighed as his large paw bumped into a sprinkler. "We're not expecting you boys to play fair at all." is added as the bear looked to his Captain and Co-Captain. The two were now conversing amongst their selves, which gave the bear hope they were planning something big. Cyrus turns to the large Fishman.  "The Key word is Pirate, friend." Cyrus states as he pulled Mournblade from the wrapping in his cloak. Fletcher immediately went on guard, were these Pirates planning to fight after all? But Cyrus quickly buries the blade into the Astroturf. Just below the surface an arctic blast of ice freezes everything up to an inch of the surface.  "I'll take Nose Guard, if you don't mind Zy." is added as he took his cloak off and draped it over the blade that was buried in the corner of an in zone. Fletcher grinned, this skinny rabbit wanted to be what?~


----------



## kluang (Sep 27, 2013)

*The Tower*

*Bombera*

*Real World*

Still drugged, Bombera is carried to the tower, mumbling about his victory in some ring and suddenly an alarm rings and quickly the guards throws Bombera down and he fell down into a stairway and come tumbling down before crashing into a wall head first.

"Uhhh....What Where..am...I...." and he slowly tries to gets up still puzzling at his predicament. Bombera then starts walking into a dark corridor, knowing nothing what lies ahead.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 28, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]​*
[The Unforgiven II]​












 'And let it be so, shake the foundation of the world to it's core. Allow the fear to fester and word to spread. Death rides the seas once again'

[New World; Open Sea]

"The seas are calm sir." A Marine, seaman by dress, states with a salute as he approached the commanding officer of the Seahound, an old time Marine Frigate that had seen many a years of service in the Corps. The aging Captain nods just so slightly as he scratched at his powder white beard,  "Make you rounds son, nothing to see here, aside from her lady's majesty." the old sea hand states as he motioned to the sea, his beloved lady. The seaman again salutes as the salty Captain does the same. With the seaman returning to his post the old man returns his gaze to the horizon, to which his eyes spot an anomaly. Even in the uncertain seas of the new world fog rolling on the open seas was a rare sight, much less a bank that seemed to swell well pass the reaches of view. Turning his gaze to his rustic ship he rolled a sneer. The old lady, she'd taken many a hit in the past and stayed afloat. Nothing a fog bank could throw at her could rattle her keel. 

 "Drop the sails, we're getting out of here!" he shouts as grunts under his command start to scramble to and fro getting the rigging ready. The sails unfurled and catch wind. The daring seaman pushed his ship deep into the fog that rolled their way. His crew as fearless as he.  "Eyes sharp boys, Fog in the New World can house hidden..." the Captain cannot even finish his statement when his eyes beheld a sight he'd witnessed in his youth. No, it couldn't be.  "All hands, Battle Stations!" he shouts, his wide eyes returning to the mist. there in the rolling fog white bone can be seen. The largest vessel he' d witnessed ever, larger than even the Buster Call ships, the Maelstrom.  "Prepare the cano ... "

-*BOOOOOM!*-​
An explosion rocks the Seahound as the massive ship fades with the rolling fog. Splintered wood and bodies rain into the seas. Death is left in the wake of the explosion. The Seahound, lost to the waters of the New World. The old sea captain pulled his gaze to the fog as it retreated,  "I-I have to" he coughs up blood as he floated in the sea atop driftwood. The Maelstrom for the first time in over twenty years had claimed the lives of Marines, or so it would seem.

[Near the Marauders Tavern, New World]

After Helen had more or less dismissed the Marines that had come for her, the crowds of people started to go back about their business as Helen took care of some of her own. People were respectful toward her and didn't pry. But as the crowds passed the alley she chose by a man appeared in their midst. His fiery gaze fell down the way that Helen had stumbled. The woman's keen senses pick up on this rather quickly and she turns to the mouth of the alley. Her eyes widen for the briefest of moments. There in the distance a man stood with a scowl on his face and a familiar disappointment that tingled at the back of Helen's mind. Manfredd? No, he died with Mariejois all those years ago. It couldn't be her father. His form is hidden from view for just a split second by a passer by. But it was all that was needed, in that instant Manfredd was gone. ~

[Dues Ex Island]

Sam popped her neck and her icy glare feel on the members of the opposite team. It seemed that they had just beat the Unnamed Crew to the shabby, ratty structure by just a few minutes.  "Well, we can do this a couple of ways boys and girls." she states stepping out ahead of Kaiser. A frown stretched across her face as the pirates and otherwise cutthroats started to go for their weapons. "We're not giving _our_ base to the likes of you girly." one states as he pulled a rather large Claymore from his back. The rusted blade caught a faint gleam in the filtered light, but one could tell it was battle worn and tested. Sam pulls an arm from her side and held it out,  "Oh, you running away wasn't an option, the less teams there are the less competition we have to worry about at higher levels of the game." Sam states as yellow feathers roll down the length of her arm. Her Blazefire Sabre forms from the palm of her hand as a green light flashes in her eyes which is reflected in the Sabre as it too flashes a shade of Green~~

-Earlier-

 "Did you say chip?" is asked. Sam's gaze turned to her own body then back to Mary. She nods to the question.  "Yeah" is muttered while she turned to her pockets. Fumbling after a moment or two she pulls out a small ruby colored box.  "Ah, here it is, here you go." is continued. Handing the box over she twists on her ankles to allow her arms to sway behind her back as he watched Sam open the box. Her light colored eyes flash; within a green chip can be seen.  "That's one of my chips!" the bird states with almost glee as he eyed the chip through Sam's eyes.  "I heard it goes to some weapon, though I don't see one on you." Sam blinked, she hardly acknowledged that this girl knew about Boko, much less the fact she knew that Sam carried the weapon.

 "There was a little mishap, the weapon was fashioned into a heart for me by friends." Sam mutters as she mentally face palmed, with Boko in her how would she upgrade his abilities.  "I may be able to still be upgraded, concentrate Sam. See if you can produce my pistol handle." Boko states. Sam nods, it could work well in theory. Yellow feathers appear and dance in her open hand, a moment later the handle of the Blazefire Pistol forms.  "Well" is muttered as she flipped the false side open,  "Lets see if this works." sliding the chip into place Sam feels a little squeamish. She, herself, actually felt that. As she closed and dispelled handle she suddenly gets sick to her stomach and collapses.  "Color Shift Green added" ~~~

-Present-

The Sabre shifts to a longer more curved blade, it now resembled a Talwar, but two small barrels can be seen on the hilt, parallel to the blade,  as an actual trigger formed near Sam's hand.  "If you have a god, I'd start to pray to that god now." Sam states. She pulls her free hand to the side of her face. Her fingers pull together and quickly ball into a fist. The sound of fingers snapping can be herd. Sam's body flashes green as she activates her Color Shift Green and a large dome pushes out from the center of her body. It almost encompasses the room itself allowing Sam to perceive every combatant there. Her combat reflexes stoke and her muscles tense. In a flash she kicks off the combat that was about to ensue. Sparks fly off the stone floor as her weapon scrapes across it's dull sheen. "Stop her!" is shouted but it was far too late as Sam struck; attacking the closest combatant to her. The razor sharp edge of the Blazefire Talwar cuts clean into the man's chest. A mist of crimson blood sprays as the man stumbles backward from Sam's spin. Sam quickly levels the weapon back on the man, after reorienting herself, cutting into him again with the length of the weapon. Pulling the trigger two bullets sink into the poor mook's chest. Eyes rolling into the back of the man's head he collapses as Kai flies past Sam, he couldn't allow her to have all the fun after all.

Bullets fly past Kaiser supporting his push into the enemies ranks. Each shot was perfect as it drove the enemy off balance. ~~~~


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 29, 2013)

Marco Melon! King of his island of woman! 

Or so, he had thought. His women had been captured by the evil king and stored in the tower of seduction! But two beautiful slave girls have revolted and began an assault on the tower already, So Marco would give his aid. "Do not fear~ I am here to aid you~" Marco leaped into the doors, to aid his lovely comrades. But inside, he found horrible evil, vile demons. "Ahh... My angels~ Caught in the hands of the devil himself~" Marco knew this was a drug, he knew he was under the effects of a hallucinogen. 


"BUT THAT WONT MATTER! I SHALL NEVER LET HARM BEFALL BEAUTY OF ANY KIND! The beauty of a woman, the beauty of the night sky, the beauty of candy!" Marco clenched his fist, "LAUGHING GAS!" Marco's body explodes, releasing a massive cloud of pinkish white gas. 

Sophia stopped, before her she just witness a king, fighting off evil demons and vile monsters to protect her... suddenly release a far that caused them to begin to laugh... "Are... farts that funny to demons...?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 29, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Aboard Saint Gerald*​


*The Wrecking Crew vs The Deep Sea Bastards*​











​

The announcer, a swordfish with a fetish for blades, was seated at a booth with a hammerhead that was handling any commentary Vash, the announcer, shouted, "Ladies and Gentlemen! The grudge match that you've all been waiting for! The Wrecking Crew versus The Deep Sea Bastards! Who will come out on top?!"



*Spoiler*: __ 






Vash




As the Wrecking Crew wandered about on the field almost aimlessly Zy grinned and nodded at Cyrus. 

"Okay guys, huddle up!" Zy cried, and one by one the pirates approached the captain with leisurely strides except for the excited Manni. 

"Who here knows anything about football?" Zy questioned them, and outside of Bazoo and Cyrus, the others offered varying degrees of lost expressions. 

"What's to know? You just knock people over, right?" Manni encouraged with a snort, earning her a swat across the back of the head courtesy of Zy. "What? No!"

While they were busy attempting to organize themselves and their positions, Fletcher broke into a sudden dash. "Who said we play the same way you do, pirates?!" Stomping, shattered ice shot skyward, only to be fired at the Wrecking Crew as sharp projectiles. Lunging, an obese whale flipped and twisted his hands, using seawater to blast the football and Fletcher directly behind their goal line.

"OOOH! TOUCHDOWN! Right over the Wrecking Crew's head!"

Zy's hand clutched into a lightly balled fist as he glared over a shoulder. "Those dirty rotten cheating bastards..."

Zy clapped his hands together, and they began glowing. 

"OOOH! DEVIL FRUIT POWERS BEING USED? THAT'S NEGATIVE TEN FOR THE WRECKING CREW!" Vash howled before crossing his arms and smirking.

"BITCH!" Zy howled while Havok held him back. "Stop, Zy! We'll lose more points!"

"You're betting my fiance's life on a game. Not going as easily as you thought, Roberts? Get your head in the game. And why isn't that brother of yours playing!?"

"A Roberts handles his own!" Zy snarled, thumb poking his chest.

"...like at the prison?" Manni teased him, a playful smirk on her face.

Rebecca huffed and stomped off, to Cyrus' side, and watched him leap extraordinarily high despite his devil fruit being off to punt the football away and block the field goal that the opposing team went for while their side still bickered. It exploded on midair, directly on Cyrus.

"TIBER!" Rebecca shrieked, racing towards him.

"Fuckin' cheaters!" Zy added as he began to follow only to have a cube of seawater appear directly on him. Immediately conquered, Zy's gaze sluggishly shifted to Saint Gerald... confused. He had a blue glow on his body, not too far from his own, but there was something... different. Zy watched in horror as it happened to other allies, and though they lacked devil fruit abilities... drowning wasn't exactly a fun demise either.

"What...? Stop thi--" Before Rebecca could finish she was silenced by one of the massive watery cubes trapping her as well, the trap wiggling as if it was actually gelatin instead.

"I know you're still alive, Cyrus." Saint Gerald called to the area full of smoke Cyrus was present in. His gaze then shifted to Sasha, who hadn't moved. "Oh, and you. As long as you stay out of the way, you won't be dealt with either." His icy stare returned to what he assumed was the whereabouts of Cyrus and said, "This is mostly about you. You could turn yourself in now and spare your team mates. They're clearly already outmatched. What's it going to be?"

"Man, you guys talk to much." Zy offered as he stood behind the Bastard's goal line, his foot resting on the football, and his arms crossed in a lazy manner. "I guess we're off to a slow start then." 

One by one the watery cubes exploded, the now free-roaming seawater crossing the field. "Just as I suspected," Dewitt's thickly accented voice announced while the scientist stepped on to the field, his thick glasses shining. "I am sorry I am late, Zidane. I was busy with my latest invention."

"Tiber..." Rebecca whispered when Cyrus emerged from the smoke as if they had planned this all out prior to them scoring their goal. She then gave a relieved smile, her doubt in them beginning to wash away. The beatings she suffered at the hands of Kermy left her full of doubt and, though she was unwilling to admit it, a scarce amount of fear. "I-I'm ready."

"When the bird flies in the sky, the worm knows the vulture won't wait." added the student of Cyrus as he too took to the field, mop in hand. "The deck is officially clean, Sensei!" Hand balling into a fist, he added, "I will continue sailing these chaotic seas and someday, somehow, I will find cousin Diego!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Machine Island..._
Izzy could see that Rip-Jaw clearly wasn't himself. The giant fishman looked unsteady on his feet, a slightly glazed quality to his serpentine eyes. For the first time since she had met Rip-Jaw, Izzy suddenly felt unsafe around him. Izzy glanced at her wrench, wondering if she had it in her to strike at a crewmate. Then again, she doubted she could even reach his skull to begin with. 

The entire complex shook violently as Roy and Ten battled Chandra's robotic form. Eight pointed the way to Dr. Chandra's private lab. The androids steps were slow and deliberate. Izzy knew his ruptured power core wouldn't hold out much longer. Inside the lab they found Dr. Chandra's physical body sealed within a metal capsule. His old and wizened face looked peaceful through the glass porthole. The machines inside kept his body alive but there was no one home. he was nothing more than a vegetable. Eight pointed at a massive computer screen. *"Father installed a fail safe into the mind transfer upload if he ever found his new host body to be unsuitable."* 

Izzy's eyed widened at this revelation, glancing at Dr. Chandra's body. "The link works both ways. We can reverse the upload!"  She ran towards the monitor. The firewall protecting Chandra's personal network was impressive but nothing she couldn't get past. Izzy smirked as she quickly breached the first layer of security. "Hey Rip-Jaw get a load of this joke of a system."    Her words were met with silence, then a deep guttural growl. Izzy glanced over her shoulder, trembling. "Rip-Jaw..." 

Rip-Jaw's eyes burned with a feral light. The gentle giant that she knew was gone. Izzy raised her wrench with a white knuckled grip. "I don't want to hurt you Rip-Jaw." She almost laughed at the emptiness of her threat. It may as well have been a salad fork in her hand. Rip-Jaw lunged at her with blinding speed. Eight intercepted Rip-Jaw, knocking the fishman to the floor. *"I will do my best to hold him. Hurry!"* he grunted. 

Izzy turned her full attention to the monitor, fingers typing away in a frenzy. 

Roy whirled about the air, dancing in and out of the range of Chandra's deadly lance, avoiding impalement by mere inches every time. Roy countered with a volley of punches and kicks, sending walls of pressurized air at Chandra. Each concussive blast staggered Chandra, but Roy could see he wasn't doing any real damage. The bastards armor was too tough. Roy vaulted himself with bullet like speed, spinning about rapidly and kicking downward at Chandra's faceplate. Chandra caught his leg mid motion, chuckling. With a casual swing he sent Roy flying headfirst towards the wall. Ten appeared at the last second, catching him in her arms. Roy bristled slightly. He wasn't used to getting saved by women. Then again Ten wasn't really a woman was she? 

Ten deposited Roy unceremoniously to the floor, narrowing her eyes as Chandra waved them on. "It would seem that we must formulate a new strategy."

Roy got to his feet, grinning. "What gave you that idea?" He drew the bone knife hanging from his belt and spun it about deftly in the air. It was time to test the blades limits. "I go high, you go low. We attack at the same time and hold nothing back."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> [Near the Marauders Tavern, New World]
> 
> After Helen had more or less dismissed the Marines that had come for her, the crowds of people started to go back about their business as Helen took care of some of her own. People were respectful toward her and didn't pry. But as the crowds passed the alley she chose by a man appeared in their midst. His fiery gaze fell down the way that Helen had stumbled. The woman's keen senses pick up on this rather quickly and she turns to the mouth of the alley. Her eyes widen for the briefest of moments. There in the distance a man stood with a scowl on his face and a familiar disappointment that tingled at the back of Helen's mind. Manfredd? No, he died with Mariejois all those years ago. It couldn't be her father. His form is hidden from view for just a split second by a passer by. But it was all that was needed, in that instant Manfredd was gone. ~



Helen stared absently down the mouth of the alleyway where she had seen the specter of her father. At first she couldn't recognize the cold sensation which caused the hairs on the back of her neck to stand up. Then it hit her. It was fear. Being at her level, one tended to forget what it was like to be afraid. After all the things she had done, crossing blades with Alfonso Knoxx and Black Bart, spitting in the faces of Admirals and Emperors alike, apparently all it took to bring back the fear was the disapproving face of her dead father. Helen rubbed her bloodshot eyes and leaned her forehead against the wall of the alleyway. With one deep breath she was able to center her spirit, becoming formless like water. She didn't believe in ghosts but she certainly did believe in the power of alcohol induced hallucinations. There was that one all nighter when she had imagined having a conversation with old man Knoxx. Fontus found her behind the tavern, toasting to the health of a man who wasn't there. 

Suddenly she burst out giggling. "Look at you Helen, you've become an even bigger drunk than Knoxxy was," she declared, her giggles turning into mad laughter. 

The grizzled face of a white haired old man peeked out of a battered cardboard box at the other end of the alleyway. "Will ya keep it down woman. Some of us are tryin to sleep!" 

He obviously had no idea who she was. Helen attempted to stifle her laughter, but the attempt only had the opposite effect.  Helen wiped away the tears falling down her cheeks and bowed apologetically. "Sorry," she told the old man, before stumbling out of the alleyway.  Helen suddenly found herself in much better spirits. She made a beeline for the nearest coffee shop, all thoughts of dead fathers and old friends far from her mind.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 29, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[Water Games]​

[Cheating? We Learned in the Swamps of the East Blue]

Sea water swelled across the field as Gerald started a push toward the Wrecking Crew's goal line. Cyrus splits a grin and turns to Havok. With a nod he signals the plan to the half fish fisherman. Havok rolls a sleeve and makes a mad dash toward the Hare-man, who in return charged him. The Fishman team watch in confusion as the two seemingly charged one another in bitter anger. With a grin Cyrus falls to his waist and hips, the seawater made the grass slick enough for the Human Cyrus to use it as a slip and slide. Havok bounds into the air just as Cyrus pops back to a standing base with the heel of his left foot. Leg out stretched Havok lands atop it. Spinning on his foot Cyrus lobs the fisherman toward the speeding bullet that was Gerald. Stretching his fingers to their limit Havok swipes at the scantly clad fish as he passed him by.  "Oh ho! Seems like the double team on the side of the Wrecking Crew is for naught! He missed Saint Gerald by a mile!" Vash shouts into his microphone. He winks into the camera and grins. His fans at Sabaody swoon as the event is televised.

 "Hold on Vash, I think that the Wrecking Crew had other plans!" the Hammerhead Fishman states as Havok rolled to his side as he landed. In his hands a globe of water spins. Gerald's expression changes. The sea water he was using as a gliding board was suddenly gone. His webbed feet makes contact with the sharp grass of the Astroturf. Stumbling he runs straight into Manni who raises her prosthetic arm to his face.  "Flash Bang!" is yelled as her arm took the form of a canon. A blinding light flashes in Gerald's face causing the Fishman to roar in pain. Dropping the football he pulls both balled fists to his eyes. Zy is quickly on the fumble, his speed skyrockets, a trick or two he learned from Cyrus in their grueling days of training. With a roll he is pass Gerald only to see the large whale Fishman who has gone on the defensive to intercept. 

In the blink of an eye Cyrus is before the behemoth as he charged,  "Swamp Days Toe Smasher!" using his mastery over Life Return Cyrus is able to channel his Dwarf Point into his human flesh. Bulky and nigh unmovable Cyrus' foot slams down onto Shamu's foot. The Whale wails in octaves far above what normal humans can here, but it is more than enough to disorient the rest of the Deepsea Bastards as well as the two announcers. With a sly grin Zy bolts pass as the giant Fishman tumbles to the turf like a felled Redwood.  "I think that the Wrecking Crew has adapted to the rules of engagement, wouldn't you say Vash?" the Hammerhead asks wringing his ears with his pinkies. Vash sneering nods,  "It would appear so Knives, the score is now 13-6." Vash mumbles as Gerald calls a time out.  "You okay Slammer?" Gerald asks, the Whale Fishman shakes his head. "That damned Cyrus broke my foot." is replied. Gerald sneered,  "Where do you get off using such tactics Cyrus?" is asked as he stood and turned to the Hare-man. Cyrus gave a blank stare, was this guy for real?  "Dat b' jus a lil bit o' swamp play. I guarontee. Besides, you didn't seem to mind blowing me to smithereens when I stopped your extra point." is stated as Cyrus walked away to meet up with the Wrecking Crew. 

 "Bring in Beachead, lets show these boys what we can do." Gerald orders as they regroup. The Wrecking Crew hike the ball as the expected blitz came. With a punt Cyrus kicks the ball off Havok's foot just as the Fishman pile in having broke pass the defenses. A lone Starfish Fishman catches the ball, but Cyrus' kick is so powerful all that happens is that his light frame is carried between the uprights and into the distance.  "Oh and with that the score becomes 14-6 in the wrecking Crew's favor." Knives states. Vash nods at the obvious, but a wide grin crosses his face.  "They may have the lead now Knives, but it looks like the Deepsea Bastards have repaid the favor, looks like the Fisherman is out of this game!" Vash howls with glee as Beachead pulls up off Havok. His massive weight almost flattening him like a pan cake.  "That was your intent the whole time, wasn't it!" Manni yells at Gerald, the Fishman only grins as he shrugged his shoulders.  "A little tit for tat." is the reply.

 "You okay Havok?" Cyrus asks as he knelt over the man,  "How many fingers am I holding up?" Cyrus asks holding two in Havok's line of sight.  "Spaghetti" is mumbled in return.  "He's fine, just get him up. He'll walk it off." Zy states breaking it up. Jamal smiled widely as he pranced across the sidelines. Using his powers he formed a skimpy cheer leader's outfit. Trying to support the Wrecking Crew he starts into old Arabasta Cheers as all manner of places that shouldn't jiggle did. Manni catches some vomit in her mouth,  "Huddle!" she yells without Zy's consent.  "Hey, I say that, not you.",  "As if I care you pompous asshole, if I had to look at that any longer I'd loose the lunch I had when I was six." is growled as Jamal continued his antics. 

Vash, visibly ill, begged for someone to make it stop, to which Beachead quickly complied. A boot to the family jewels sent the Arabastian native flying into the distance to only crash down onto the Wrecking Crew ship in the distance.  "Hey, would you look at that, looks like the fisherman is quite out of the game just yet. Got to admire that tenacity!" Knives states. Vash grinds his teeth which is heard over the air,  "Looks to be so, looks like the Wrecking Crew is just full of surprises today." is stated in a low growl. Knives lightly laughs at his friend's very apparent dislike of the situation.  "I think I like the spunk in this young team's spirit. Makes you want to pull for them." the Hammerhead states his elbows flopping onto the table. 

-Some Time Later-

*Wrecking Crew 28 || Deepsea Bastards 26*​
 "It's been a hell of a game!" Knives yells as the Third Quarter started to wind down. Zidane wiped blood from the corner of his mouth as Gerald spat a broken tooth from his mouth so a fresh tooth could replace it. Across the televised world people stared in opened mouth awe, the Wrecking Crew had taken a beaten with each member being benched for a minute or two from the sheer brutality of the Deepsea Bastards who replaced who was injured with fresh faces and despite the severe handicap the Wrecking Crew still held onto a narrow lead going into the fourth and final quarter. Gerald scowled as he turned back to his men.  "Start killing the less important ones." is lowly growled under his voice, he hated being humiliated on his own turf. Though the order may not get to play out. In the distance the door to the bowls of the Saint Gerald opens. The shadow of a woman comes into view her posture showed much displeasure.~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 30, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

The impact came from the Fishman's right, Eight despite his damages was able to intercept the Behemoth before he could tear into Izzy. * "I will do my best to hold him. Hurry!"* is shouted as he held Rip-Jaw's head against the floor. Those huge saucer like eyes reflected in the polished surface of the tile, his mouth snapping in a vile fury. Eight held on for dear life as Rip-Jaw threatened to overturn him, but as suddenly as the Fishman's outburst happened, it suddenly stopped. Eight opens an eye to spy what was going on, Rip-Jaw lay motionless against the tile and suddenly a pang of guilt washes over him, did he k-kill the giant reptilian? Panic sets in, he wanted to move his hands, but he didn't want to fall for a feint by the large brute, that however is when the whip like portion of Rip-Jaw's tail wrapped around Eight's neck. With a yank the Fishman sends the automation screaming across the room to only be stopped by the steel enforced wall. * 'UMPH!'* is grunted though there was no real pain to speak of, though Eight quickly realized that the Fishaman was more than just a wild, rabid beast.

 "Aar kreh fen aa dir." is growled. Eight blinked. What language was that, Izzy glances toward the Android but he waved her back to her work, that was more important than he at the moment. * "Please, do not do this. If you can speak, you can reason."* Eight states as he pulled himself form the indention in the wall he was used to create. Rip-Jaw's lips curled above his fangs as lines black as the night traced up his neck. Eight twisted his head to the side as he watched Rip-Jaw's eyes dilate.   "Boziik, nuz mey." is growled, seemed that Eight's pleas were falling on deaf ears, or ears that did not care. Falling to all fours Rip-Jaw charges in only to rear up onto his hind legs as he neared Eight. Fast by normal human standards, Eight was still able to follow his movements quite easily, a task made easier by Rip-Jaw's massive weight slowing him down. Eight moves out of the way allowing the Fishman to slam into the steel wall. He quickly spins to turn back toward Rip-Jaw and what he sees would make him sweat if he had the pores to do so.

* "Not trying to rush you Ms. Roseo, but please hurry."* he manages as the wall Rip-Jaw slammed into strained under his power. Metal sheers and a large portion of the wall is pulled free of its placement. Lumbering around will the section of wall Rip-Jaw pulls it to his side and teeters back into one foot. Suddenly Eight found himself wishing that he had more weaponry. With a heave the large Fishman hurls the tattered metal toward Eight. The Android lunges to the side as the deadly wall flies pass him. It burst through the door and into the fight that pitted  Chandra against Roy and Ten. The solid metal leaves a gash in the floor as it is evaded by the combatants. 

Back in the lab Rip-Jaw tackles Eight, slamming the android into the tiled floor, shattering it like glass. A meaty fist is pulled back  and those sickle fingers stiffen, Rip-Jaw had zeroed in on Eight's cracked chest, it looked as if he was going to treat Eight like he did Fifteen.  "Dir" is growled as he prepared to land the killing blow. 

From behind Izzy makes her move, she couldn't let the Android die in this manner, luckily for her Rip-Jaw was in a more attackable position now. Darting from the keyboard she pulls her wrench across the back of the Fishman's head, which rocks forward. A growl follows as Rip-Jaw's neck twisted toward her. That snake like snout leveled with her field of vision. Teeth gleamed with salvia as his lips rolled back to reveal rows of razor sharp teeth. Izzy gulped as she took a step away, she felt that this was the dumbest thing she'd ever done. But before Rip-Jaw could act on his aggression Eight acts on Izzy's behalf again. Both hands wrap around the Fishman's long neck, with all the power he could muster he slams Rip-Jaw's head off the ground. The tile shatters and the Fishman's body goes limp. Izzy freezes as Eight checks over her large friend, * "He's alive, please continue."* he states while looking for something to hold Rip-Jaw down incase he woke back up. 

Deep in Rip-Jaw's blood, the nanobots are able to stymie the infection that Rip-Jaw's ancient people had  succumbed to. Eight watched as the dark blood that had traced its way to Rip-Jaw's head flowed back toward his neck where it seemed to vanish, eaten by the nano technology. * "It looks like whatever happened to him has ended, I suggest a thorough medical examination however."* is cautioned as he tied Rip-Jaw with steel chains just to be sure. ~

[Blackthorn Industries, Calm Belt]

Richard sat down at his plush desk, his hand moves to his intercom and the shiny red button is pressed,  "Send me the Organ Grinder. is stated. A Buzz confirms that his order was received. "He is on his way sir." a female states and a smile slowly slips across Richard's face as he sunk back into his chair. A moment or two later the large double doors to his office open and a man in  tattered coat and wide brimmed hat walked in,  "At your command, Mr. Blackthorn." the man states with a stiff, short bow. Richard nods, his way of reciprocally bowing in return.  "Is everything in order?" is asked. The Organ Grinder paused,  "Pertaining to what, sir?" is asked. Richard snarls,  "To what? You know very well what, are the phantoms in place? is asked. The Organ Grinder sweats a bit.

 "Yu-yes, sorry sir. We have so much going on at once. But the Phantom Maelstrom has been sent out into the New World leaving survivors as you've asked. I'm Sure the Shadow Woman will pick up on the rumors quickly. Manfredd's clone as also been deployed. With Nightraven's help Helen will sure to be seeing the ghost of her dear departed father on many an occasion." Richard grinned,  "Sabrina's paranoia should get the better of her when she finds out.",  "So, are you going to have her eventually killed?" is asked.

Richard spun his chair to the picture window that overlooked his Rainbow Cobra's feeding pit,  "No, she remains Relevant to my Plans, her fear over me is and always will be trivial." ~~


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 30, 2013)

Joseph Rodgers... The Isle Of Dr. Funk! 

"As much fun as that sounds." Joseph smirked, looking down at the floor, before slowly standing up. "I don't really like following other peoples rules, ya know? I've always sort of been a free spirit." Joseph places his hand on the king of funk. "Oi! Don't-" One of the men shouts out, but the funky boss just waves him off. "I see... So is that your answer Joseph Rodgers~ Baby~" Joseph shook his head. "Nah, this is my answer." BOOOM! an explosion rocks the room, bursting the top floor of Funk castle outwards, a smoke cloud trailing over the city. 

"Yeaaaaah~ FUNKY~" The dark skinned king smirked, a massive pair of wings spreading out from his back. "Eeeeeh!? HE CAN FLY!?" Joseph's eyes widened and sparkled as his jaw dropped. The guards in the room coughed, trying to pull themselves together. "ALRIGHT~" The king reaches into his jacket and pulls out a small denden mushi. "It's funk time baby~" He smirks, speaking into the small snail. "Aye sir." 

The music of the village stopped, every speaking began to play static, soon a new sound bore through the systems. Every citizen looked up at the speakers and their eyes turned blank. 












The king of funk stood there in the air, smirking to Joseph and his friend. "You two... Now have the wrath of an entire island upon you. Do ya'll think you can put up? or will ya'll be shut up... I wond-" "HOW CAN YOU FLY!?" Joseph shouted, pointing at him with wide eyes. "Ah... Well I come from Sky Island baby~ We got us a set of wings that don't work so i ate-" "THERE'S A SKY ISLAND!?" Joseph turned to Hunter. "Oi! Get us there!" Joseph orders his inventor. "Yo.. Yo.. Let people finish man..." King Funk blinked. "As i said... I ate the wing wing fruit, It let me wings-" "Eh? You still talking? I'm bored of you now. I figured out how you fly. So i don't care now." 

"Yo... Hold on a sec... Am i hearin you right baby?" King funk puts a pinky in his ear and begins to dig around. "Did ya'll just say... You don't care? You... you ain't escapin this funky place ya'll know that... right?" Joseph blinks, "Eh? What? You're still here? Go away..." Joseph waves at King funk and turns to Hunter. "Come on, let's bolt." He smirked, turning to the guards. "Oi... turn around and let us go." 

King funk grits his teeth and clenches his fists. "ALL RIGHT! THIS RIGHT HERE IS KING FUNKY FRESH'S ROYAL DECREE YA DIG!? KILL THIS MOTHER TRUCKER AND HIS CREW! I WANT JOSEPH RODGERS DEAD AS GRUNGE BY TOMORROW MORNIN OR YA'LL ARE GONNA HAVE TO FIND YERSELVES A NEW ROOST DIG ME!?"


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Sep 30, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Aboard Saint Gerald*​

*Interruption*​​
Zy panted lightly as he glared at the newcomer, sweat built upon his forehead. The entire crew was worn out, but their hard earned climb towards victory was as clear as the score board. They were two points ahead... Who was this bitch? Their ace? Snorting, Zy spat out, "You're the next one that wants a piece of the Prince of the Sea, eh bitch?!"

Manni blinked and Dewitt frowned with curiosity plaguing him when the woman walked straight by Zy. 

"Begone, woman!" Gerald's booming voice commanded. "We are almost finished here! I've finally got them where I want them. I don't want you meddling with our battle, and causing... 'unnecessary conflict' with the elder brother."

"Who, me?" Jed asked while deliberately cleaning an ear out. Flicking the pillaged contents, his arms crossed and he smirked, "I've no interest in you. _Yet_."

"She... she's after Tiber!" Rebecca announced from the bench, and began preparing to launch herself into a sprint only to be grabbed by Havok's hand.

"Stay out of it. She's bad news, I can tell. Please, just stay here!" Havok implored, getting chills from the stranger's aura.

"I can't, he's my *husband*." Rebecca roughly snapped back, before jerking her arm free. The chef then continued across the field, sword in hand. Hattanzo was in her tightly clenched fist as the chef shouted, "BACK OFF, BITCH!"

"You're..." Dewitt started, but didn't finish. Whoever she was, she had a unique ability dealing with technology. How'd he know? His robotic army lay parked on the sidelines, their normally bright 'eyes' now dull as if the power had been sapped right out of them.

"Listen you--mmph!!" Saint Gerald was silenced by a large hand and arm that sprouted where the stranger's normal one should be, and smashed him through the ground. It was the act in itself, but the ridiculous speed in which she performed it, that made it awe-inspiring.

"Why you!" Fletcher started, but went quiet when that inhuman arm twitched...

"..." Cyrus is the only one that seemed to have some idea of just how crazy of a situation they were in. It looked as if he were staring at a Shichibukai, the way the rarely perturbed blacksmith sweated.

Zy didn't miss the uncharacteristic change. "Game over, fish-faces. Psst, Cy, who is this bitch? A scorned lover? I know all about that, man." 

That hand swatted Zy like a fly, or attempted to, the pirate reappeared in front of the weaker members of his crew with his arms spread... hands glowing, and eyes shining just as brightly. "Look out. She's fast." Zy warned as blood trickled from the fresh thin red slit now marking his cheek. 

The woman finally seemed to acknowledge Zy, not enough to turn in his direction, but enough to smile. She hadn't intended for the rookie to be that good. She noted it for later, and why so many had fallen to the pirate. Underestimating him.

"What in the hell?" Manni wondered aloud. Someone was fast enough to hit Zy in his glowy form? Well, that's what she called it, anyway. 

"I'm not sure what her exact ability is, but that arhm of hers doesn't move like a regular living being's arhm. It's morhe like battling the in_sane_ reaction time of a perfect machine." Dewitt explained to the more confused members of the crew.

"Tiber, do you know her?" Rebecca asked as she stepped in front of her husband-to-be and his mysterious relative.

"She's family," Cyrus stated matter-of-factly, his expression grim.

"Wha'? You've sure got some weird family, mate." Zy muttered to his Co-Captain.

"You're one to talk," Jed cut in with Jadie giggling in agreement.

"Point taken."


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 1, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew*

"This is idiotic..." Sasha mumbled to herself as the crew was forced into some pseudo-football tournament. Sasha had literally never played or even had any interest in the game before, so she was pretty much useless as a team member. As such, she spent most of the game on the bench, watching to see whether the team would make it out with more crew members, or end up dead. Whichever came first. 

The only time Sasha had actually played, she ended up unwittingly scoring for the other team, and was put out again for the rest of the game. As the third quarter winded down, it looked like the Wrecking Crew had a steady lead. 

"Huh...we're actually doing alright. Maybe we actually will-" The field suddenly went silent as an unknown figure stepped out of the shadows. "She's not...a fishperson." Sasha tried to use her eye to analyze the individual, but had difficulty getting a solid reading. She wasn't an ordinary human, obviously. Sasha rested a hand on the hilt of her sword just in case things got ugly.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 1, 2013)

*Phoenix Pirates/The Machine Island*

Ten gave a slight nod in agreement to Roy's suggestion. *"This is starting to get boring. Clearly neither of you can make much more than a scratch or two on my armor."* The two turned back towards Chandra's towering frame. *"I'm particularly disappointed in you, Ten. Volk and I may have not seen eye to eye on many things, but regardless, everything he built was nothing short of top quality."* Ten's gaze didn't change. *"I suppose I gave him too much credit, as I did you."*

Ten didn't say anything. *"Hmm....not talking, eh? I'm not surprised. Now then..."* Both his arms shifted as they connected together to form a sort of massive cannon. Light began to form in the center. *"Not to worry, Ten. This won't kill you. Roy, I'm not so sure..."* 

"Go." Ten muttered to Roy before dashing to the side. A huge yellow beam erupted from Chandra's energy cannon, burning apart the surrounding walls. Ten slid on the floor, and moved into a role before igniting both her hands with twin energy blades. "75% power." Normally, she didn't set her blades to burn this much, but this may be the only way to cut through Chandra's armor. She quickly got to her knees as she slid towards Chandra's legs, just out of reach of his beam. She then swung them both horizontally, hoping to at least sever one of his legs. Limiting his mobility even slightly would help them greatly. She didn't get a chance to see if Roy successfully dodged the beam as well. If he did, he could take care of Chandra's upper body.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 3, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[Water Games]​
[Family Ties Redux]

 "..." Cyrus looked the woman over from behind Rebecca who had little intent of allowing this stranger to get to _her_ Cyrus.  "Family does not denote close." Cyrus adds while cutting a glance to Zy and Jed. They obviously had a better family life than he did, of course between a mother that wanted to kill you to get you ready for your 'destiny' and a dad that wanted nothing but the best for you; life of course got harry.  "If we get out of this alive, I suppose I have some in depth explaining to do." is added as he looked for a good route to go about retrieving Mournblade.  "I suppose for the moment being, I can simply say that what I knew about my family merely scratched the surface. It's more complicated than I would like." is added as his eyes darted around the ship. She was dead center between him and Mournblade that sat just inside their in zone.

 "I know what's on your mind Hun, don't worry to much over it, we'll get through this." Rebecca states. Her white knuckled grip causes the bound leather that she had wrapped the hilt of  the sword of Hattanzo with to groan. Rebecca's face was set in a heavy scowl, she had allowed what Kermy had done to her to shake her resolve. She wasn't this weak, no. She was far stronger than that, she couldn't allow her self to doubt the given abilities she had honed with Jed's grandfather. She looked to the large man. He sat with a wide grin. Even then he was one of the most intimidating people she'd eve met. She was trained by his grand dad, a man that could be even more intimidating then he.

Her steely gaze moved from Jed back to this nameless relative that would be an in-law.  That scowl deepened, why was it always family, future or otherwise, that wanted to end her happiness?   "You're not taking Tiber." is stated in a mater of fact manner, as if she had peered into the future and saw it. The woman's smile dropped and that cold stare sent a shiver up Rebecca's spine.  "Can't a little sister speak to her older brother?" the woman asks her human arm flexing to show confusion as her dull expression remained the same.  "MOVE!" from above Alula falls her twins swords drawn. The mystery woman yawns as she stepped back. With that simple gesture of a move she avoids two lightning fast slashes.  "Big sis wants to play, is that it?" the woman asks a hand wrapping into Alula's hair. With a twitch she slammed the blue haired woman into the astro turf causing the rest of the foot ball field to violently shake and tremor. A fissure cracks open revealing the inner workings of the Saint Gerald. With a gasp Alula fades. Cyrus sweats, one attack was all it took for her to beat Alula that was crazy. In the confusion he blurs, going for Mournblade. But the woman anticipated this and she counters by throwing an attack toward Rebecca. Cyrus' instincts kick in.

Self preservation is tossed to the side as Cyrus turns a 180 and appears between Rebecca and his half sister. That large metal hand wraps around the Hare-man and squeezes down. Cyrus howls as he feels his bones stress.  "Gotcha" is mused as the woman releases Cyrus. Standing on wavering legs Cyrus looks to her, why did she let him go? That is when he felt his body struggle to stay alert. Gasping for air he looks down, his body is lined with needles. Grinding his teeth he looks up to his sister, fist balled he attempts to take a step forward. Instead he falls flat on his face and even as he tried to still craw toward the woman, his body finally gives and he falls into a drug induced sleep. 

 "TIBER!" is howled as Rebecca lands between her beloved and his sister. Her anger flashes as she pulled her sword up into a offensive stance. The once transparent purple blade now shown with a gold luster. Jed nudges Zy, when he had moved was anyone's guess, and he pointed to the blade.  "That is what I was telling you about, the power of Haki. Pay attention." ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 3, 2013)

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Pagora]


-Inside Hunter's Head, Dream Time-










​
Rays of light dance around an open field, in the middle of the wild growing flowers we find Hunter with Jordyn spinning in a circle as they dance to music only they can hear. The flower's, whom have grinning smiles, bob in rhythm and hum to the tune as a large cartoon sun floats up above the horizon. With a large grin its own beams of light shimmer off its surface as it dances along with Hunter and Jordyn as they seemed oblivious to their surroundings. Pulling cheek to cheek they spiral with hands held tight and fall into a prance that leads them through the flowery field. The sun laughs as it follows behind chasing any shadow away that may want to ruin such a happy time. With the grace of dance they prance up a hill so they can spin atop it before locking hands to prance down the other side so they can dance in a new field of happy singing flowers. ~

-Real World-

"Nah, this is my answer." 

-BOOOOM-

A massive explosion rocks the Castle of Funk, the top level of the large mansion blows outward and into the city as a black smoke and a fireball chased the skies. People stop what they are doing to look up to the shaking structure, eyes full of worry, doubt and some even harbored anger that the symbol of their home had been damaged.

-Back inside Hunter's Head-

The Happy Scene freezes and flashes to a static screen that popped and hissed. From the left corner a short man in a tuxedo walks out with a stiff precise walk. Pulling his hand to his mouth he clears his throat as he turns to the reader. Adjusting his monocle he runs a gloved hand though his slicked back hair before bowing.

"Pardon for the intrusion, but because of technical difficulties, this delusional dream has been canceled. If you'll kindly press pause on the 'So Happy Together' YMP3 we'll precede with Hunter's Dream Scape. When the next YMP3 appears please press play. Thank you.' the small man states before tuning back to his left and walking off stage. ~~










​
3...
2..
1.

GO!

The Scene turns dark as rain pours down on asphalt. In the distance the faint wail of sirens can be heard as the rev of an engine blares into existence. From over a hill a blood red heavy bodied Chevy leaps high into the air. Smoke pours from the wheels as the muscle machine kisses the air. Moments later it slams into the asphalt its tires squealing and sparks flying as Hunter turns the wheel of the vehicle causing it to lurch to the side as he regains control. Jordyn is next to him a wide grin on her face. She nods to him and the man punches the gas even harder. The speedometer shakes violently as it reaches speeds in excess of a hundred and twenty miles per hour.

Looking over her shoulder Jordyn spies several police cruisers as they jump the hill they just came off of. With a sneer she climbs into the back and pushes a detachable section of the roof up and slides it to the side. The steel rigging keeps it locked in place as she stoops back down into the car. A moment later she re-emerges with an rocket propelled grenade launcher. From the windshields of the cruisers that are in hot pursuit we see the Police's eyes widen as Jordyn pulls the trigger. A scream of the grenade breaks the mental silence and seconds later the heat of the massive explosion follows Hunter as Jordyn ducks back into the vehicle. 

The heavy machine shudders as Hunter pulls the wheel hard. Tires roar in pain as the Chevy picks up onto two wheels ~~~

-Real World-


Come on, let's bolt." Joseph shouts as he shakes Hunter.  The inventor snorts then snaps awake. Yawning he stretches  "Did some one say cookies?" is innocently asked while he stood. Absent mindedly as ever he overlooks the damage that Joseph had done to the Funky House as he looked around scratching his bum.  "Where are we?" is then asked as he looked around. Some of the citizens of Pagora had already infiltrated the room in hopes of putting this offensive rebellion down. Hunter blinks once or twice. In the dim, smoke filled air their blank eyes look pitch black and a shiver runs up his spine.

 "DEMONS!" he shouts, he quickly rummages through his pockets and a flask is produced that contained Holy Water.  "And Jordyn said I was being paranoid!" is added as he splashed a couple with the water,  "The power of Oda compels you!" he commands. But nothing happens.  "EEEEKKKK!" he screams like a little girl as he leaps behind Joseph,  "Archdemons!" he screams. But he pauses and peeks from behind Joseph,  "Wait, aren't Archdemons eyes supposed to be white?" ~~~~ 

-With Jordyn-

The woman is quickly surrounded by the hypno-zombies of the island, they growl with intent as if to tell her that she is coming with them.  "Back off!" is shouted as she back handed several off the Nonoki. Others duck off the ship to avoid the carnage, they may have been Zombies, but they weren't all that stupid. Hoping off the ship she walks up to another as a group starts to form,  "Men" she snorts as she pulls that ship from the harbor. Its massive shadow looms toward the group of Zombie and they pause. What in Oda's name was she?


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 4, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Ship, Grand Line​


A Remarkable Chef​​*_​_

"You're no match for me. I'm here for *him*," the stranger insisted. Dewitt's handguns fired shots that bounced off of sudden metal plating that appeared wherever his bullets were meant to land. She cast him a warning glance, and the scientist wisely lowered his guns. 

"I said," Rebecca calmly snapped as a foot stomped against the AstroTurf splitting along with a third of the ship that began sliding into the sea before she took off with an explosive assist from the heel of her foot. "You aren't touching him!"

"..." Zy's arms crossed in a slouching manner, and those striking magenta orbs lightly curtained by peach flesh dipped down into what one might assume was a bored expression. In actuality, Zidane Roberts was analyzing his crew member's abilities for the first time perhaps ever. Had she grown so much right under his nose? A diamond in the rough, then...

"Your glowing sword is useless against me," she informed her while reaching down for Cyrus with notable disinterest in the chef that was rocketing towards her through brutish force. When Rebecca's blade struck, however, the young woman shrieked and teetered back with conflicted emotions ranging from shock to fury. "YOU, *BITCH*!"

"Cat fight!" Manni cheered while hovering in midair and holding onto Cyrus by the back of his shirt. Havok, fed up now, huffed out, "Can it, pipsqueak. That lady. She's dangerous. For some reason I get the feeling that this is barely about her..."

A blurring blow meant to obliterate Rebecca was narrowly blocked by Hattanzo, which gave off a resounding clank. The force of the collision launched the daring brunette into a wind screaming retreat that resulted in Rebecca tumbling across the heavily damaged field.

"Huhuhu..." a voice managed from the shadows. "Interesting." He phased through the floor of the ship and popped his neck, before stretching, and then waving at them all. An opera mask and hood hid his identity, and he waved to them all. "Hi! Don't mind me, Neo Wreckers. I've merely come to break things up before they got really nasty."

"The fuck is this assclown?" Zy muttered as a blue glow began brightening around his left fist.

"Don't bother, Zy." He dismissively instructed. "Not only will it not work, The Sun and The Moon need each other. Unless all hell will break loose." 

"The hell is he blathering about...?" Zy wondered aloud, before slinging beams forth at speeds that closely resembled lasers now. Each one went clean through the stranger's intangible body, but an explosion launched Zy off of his feet with his clothing blown apart and burnt.

"I warned you~" tsked the man. "Call me The Moon, for now. I'll take care of these guys for you as an added incentive to join our ranks. Oh, and Zy...? Say hello to Sam for me, won't you?" Suddenly, and eerily, everyone opponent on the ship... including Rebecca's current enemy, disappeared.

"Sam! What in the fuck do you mean by that!?" Zy angrily blurted before he witnessed the abrupt disappearing act. He then looked around, and only he, Jed, Jadie, his crew, and Jed's crew remained on the otherwise abandoned ship. Nothing remained on Saint Gerald and the ships of his minions but the stunned slaves.

The sound of nothing more than an ocean breeze and crashing waves got immediately interrupted by the cheers of slaves. They saw this, of course, as their moment to escape the tyranny of their fishman oppressors.

"W-we owe you our lives..." an older man wailed in his direction. "I have... kids... all of us have family... forced to work in harsh conditions.. further down the Grand Line..."

"Not my problem," Zy quickly cut him off. "Havok, Dewitt, Cadbury, collect all of the loot. Sasha, Manni, get these slaves ready to sail for themselves. We're heading for Sandy Island." Zy ordered as he turned and walked off, wondering many things to himself. The Moon...? The Sun? Sam? Then there was the location of Tengu, wherein, the pirate mostly wanted to know if he escaped Logue Town safely. 

"You're in danger, Zy." Jed informed his troubled little brother. Everything up until now was child's play. If they were already checking up on him though? _Now_ he was worried...

"If they're interested in you and Cyrus, then that can only mean one thing..." Jadie added while cupping her chin.

"I can't worry about that right now," Zy harshly whispered while barely managing to keep his temper in check.

"So what? We let you get captured? We've got to warn mom," Jadie insisted. "She let you roam around because she wanted you to do stuff other than causing mischief for all of us, but if they're looking into you, that was just a warning. Next time they come it'll be to capture or kill you!"

"It's my fate!" Zy blurted, his thumb pressing to his chest. "I'll figure it out on my own! We can't keep being coddled our whole lives. Mom, dad, all of us. There's something bigger than us going on. Besides, I swore to her that I wouldn't return home without dad. A pirate is nothing without his reputation and his word." Zy ranted, and then shut his eyes. "Look. I get it. Trouble is brewing. After I make up a promise I made in Alabasta, I'm heading straight to Raftel. _Then_ I'll head home."

"..." Jadie was so angry as she watched Zy's back while he stormed off with her glasses were fogged from inexplicable steam. "Really? Raftel? Sure, Zy, you'll just go _straight_ there. Ugh! Jed. _Please_ talk some sense into our stupid and idealistic brother," Jadie huffed before hurrying off to assist in freeing the slaves.

"..." Zy and Rebecca shared conflicting stares. She overheard him. Cyrus was coming to, and she was kneeling by his side. Zy offered his hand, "I'm gonna need The Royal Knights now more than ever. You're their Commander, so... I need to know. Are you in this? It's about to get ugly. After Alabasta I'm heading for Raftel."

"The Royal Knights?" Rebecca shot back with surprising mirth. She was amazingly undisturbed. She didn't even seem that angry. The truth was, secretly, she felt like the sooner Zy completed his little search the sooner they all could move on with their lives. She wanted to marry Cyrus and she wanted the blacksmith to stop risking his neck over unnecessary things. 

"Mmhmm. I'm the King, you swordspeople are my Royal Guard." Zy explained with a few nods.

"Who am I?!" Jamal interrupted to yell. 

"The Jester, fatso, now get a move on and help." Manni huffed as she helped the men suffering from malnutrition sail towards the East Blue. She too was worried, as Zy seeming to be a few disappointments away from snapping, but then again the normally careless man might be made of tougher stuff. _Come on, Zy. We're all watching how you handle these set backs, dude. Now isn't the time for falling apart..._

"Yeah, it's fishy. He was clearly using multiple devil fruits. I think he's part of that organization," Jed whispered to his crew. "It also confirms that they're quite possibly in cahoots. What a damned pain..."

Tsung nodded, Alicia, Wiliam, and David kept close to him. It seemed they would be looking further into the advancements of the artificial devil fruits and the mysterious group known as The Makaosu sooner than later.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 4, 2013)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Pagora; North Blue]​*
> -Real World-
> 
> 
> ...




"Not sure..." Joseph blinked, "Ah, wait... no! They are just people!" Joseph slams his fist down onto an open palm. "I got it, We just have to knock out the guy controlling them!" Joseph turns to king funk, but he's already flown off... "Ah... Hey, Do you think you can invent a flying machine so i can find that guy?" Joseph blinked a little bit looking at Hunter. "I mean, if it's not too much trouble... and also, take care of the mind controlled people, they freak me out."


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 5, 2013)

*Wrecking Crew...*

Sasha watched the strange confrontation unfold. She still wasn't clear on who either of these people were. Cyrus said something about one of them being related to him. This masked individual only stumped her even more. 

The masked man said something about Samantha, then vanished, along with the ships entire crew. Only the slaves had been left behind. 

As the Wreking Crew addressed the slaves and collected whatever loot they could find, Sasha overheard Zy's conversation with his sister. 

"I'll figure it out on my own! We can't keep being coddled our whole lives. Mom, dad, all of us. There's something bigger than us going on. Besides, I swore to her that I wouldn't return home without dad. A pirate is nothing without his reputation and his word." 

_"Is that what this was about? His father?"_

"Look. I get it. Trouble is brewing. After I make up a promise I made in Alabasta, I'm heading straight to Raftel. Then I'll head home." Sasha couldn't believe her ears. Raftel? He was seriously going straight for Raftel? 

She started walking in his direction to say something to him, but stopped, letting out a frustrated sigh. She turned around to help Manni with the others. 

*Alabasta...*

"The princess is already on her way. That would mean Zidane isn't far behind." Ghost's voice spoke through Kean's personal Den Den Mushi. "One of my informants claims his siblings are on board with him."

Kean sat at a table in a somewhat run down hotel room within Alubarna. "I see. Multiple Roberts running around is troubling. But it shouldn't make too much of a difference. I'm more concerned about the marines right now. I'll do what I can to keep them off of our mutual friend's trail. You keep tabs on the crew until they get there."

"What about Hector? I have him still stationed at the city awaiting orders."

"He's likely still adapting to the Devil Fruit I gave him. Have him keep an eye out for the crew, but tell him to avoid engaging them directly unless you say so."

"Alright."

"Be ready, my friend. Once I've finished negotiations with Makaosu, we'll be another step closer to finding what we seek. The Wrecking Crew will only help move our plans forward faster."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 5, 2013)

[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]

[Present time]

[Circus Maximus: Capture the base]

Sam took charge, and straight out started dominating the poor opposing and setting them up too perfectly for Kai to resist. Well that and she couldn't have all the fun, right? Sam seemed to have something fancy going on, Kai didn't feel like wasting anything flashy on these scrubs. He poked Thundra, the sleepy thunderbird chick pecked at his finger and shot a few sparks at him before taking the hint and flying out of the nest, she made out of Kai's hoodie. 

Kai prepped himself by transforming his whole lower arms into iron, before he blitzed past Sam and went after the vulnerable defenders. That iron fist slammed straight to the ax the first opponent was using to shield himself with. This entire team stood no chance, not even against just two leaders, Gemma observed as she and the rest of the team proceeded to enter the base.

-------------

Meanwhile

Team 69

Among the first to capture a base, and it didn't take long before other participants started to be aware of the fact that this team was compromised of monsters. The team made up by TFIJ's upper command was almost ridiculously overpowered for this particular end of the GL and it really only took the squad commander to claim and hold this base, despite the fact that in her disguised state she wouldn't even resort to using her DF. That beastly strength of hers was enough, and all the craters and the bloody piles of goops that were at the bottom of them, were testament to it. 

--------

Team 128

The members made of the Zodiac Revolution officers had secured a base of their own as well, the eight of them had split up in two groups. Four of them were staying on the perimiter on guard duty while the remaining four would start preparing for the next event. It turned out, that the base came with a hostess that was to their service and information and resources. In particular, the medical equipment should be of use.

"Hmmm, I've got a bad feeling about this whole thing." The organization's interest had been gained by the possibility of gaining valuable tech they could use in their effort against the W.G., to make sure nothing went awry they send in the big guns despite the concerns of possibly losing numerous high ranking members should things turn south. Those that had concerns eventually had been outvoted by those that felt like they had to take this risk. This had included this very same "Scorpio", who was better known as Rais, but ever since setting food on the island she's been getting the heebie jeebies.
"This thing has too good to be true written all over it."

------

Team 134

"Took you long enough." The dark haired beauty shot the panting and blood covered Daz a look of contempt as she walked past him and looked over the base. "Somebody clean up these bodies." The Damned she had acquired immediately jumped into action, Sinaj was ruling this team with an iron fist. The TBs, after Daz's failures had received a new leader and she wasn't messing around. She was going to make sure their benefactor was going to get what he wanted, and she wasn't putting any trust in these fuck ups. Evident in the fact, that every last one of them had only a single $$ assigned to them  (Outside of Daz, who as a king had a  GG to his head) and the remaining 94 she had assigned to herself. 

"Alright, I need to make a call." Their hostess seemed one step ahead of them, as she awaited them with a special den den mushi. It was good to have an unfair advantage born from the fact that the person that had set up the tournament, had planted you in it. Time to call in now, and to get a leg up on the competition.

------------------

The time had expired, this meant that all the teams that had successfully captured and held a base, were still in the game. The numbers of teams still active was held from the contestants, which had been instructed to no longer mingle with the crowds at this point. The betting was about to ramp up and with the teams limited to a managable number now, the tournament officials could keep better track of their actions and any illegal cheating going on. To show how shady this whole thing was, there was an actual distinction between legal and illegal cheating, anything that went against the best interests of the tournament was deemed the latter but beyond that they didn't care what you did. 

"Teams will be given some time to rest, your hostess will lead each team to an arena when it's time for the next event." What came next was fairly simple, each base was located in a building that had been extensively prepared for the tournament, which included containing an area dedicated to an arena. The next event was for the viewers, all the team members would be given a chance to show of their skills allowing the viewers to get familiar with them. And for those inclined to place a wager, and were looking for the right pony to place their money on during this race, this was the premier time to familiarize yourself with the stable.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Machine Island..._
Roy watched as Ten dashed towards Chandra, no fear in those bright eyes of hers, face calm and calculating. It suddenly occurred to him that having a robot in the crew would be infinitely better than a wizard. He quickly made a mental note to invite her if they managed to survive this mess. With a devil may care grin he shot upwards towards the high vaulted ceiling, a miniature vortex enveloping the bottom half of his body. He had to time his move just right. 

Ten avoided Chandra's attack, slicing at his right leg with two fearsome looking energy blades. The gleaming metal sizzled and smoked as the energy blades cut at the knee joint, just enough to cause Chandra to buckle forward. Chandra's scream of outrage echoed through the lab.  '

*"Now!"* exclaimed Ten.  

Roy didn't need to be told twice, descending towards Chandra with the bone dagger raised high over his head. He stabbed with all his might, roaring as the tip of the bone blade punctured Chandra's heavily armored chest plate. Sparks flew as Roy drove the blade up to the hilt.  He locked eyes with Chandra. "How does it feel?" 

*"I...I can't die,"* Chandra exclaimed in an electronic rasp. 

Roy's eyes twinkled with a mad glint. "Death is nothing to be afraid of old man. It's simply the next adventure." 

Suddenly an explosion of energy erupted from Chandra's chest, knocking Roy to the opposite end of the lab. Roy cushioned his impact under a bubble of air, rebounding back to his feet. With a purposeful grunt, Chandra kicked Ten away, stumbling back to his feet while clutching his ruptured chest. *"NEVER!"* he screamed. *"I refuse to face the darkness while fools like you are granted the gift of youth and vitality!"* He turned towards Ten. Roy could almost see a longing in Chandra's glowing eyes. *"Immortality is wasted on a soulless creature like you. How could you ever know how blessed you are? Volk was a fool to create such a monstrosity." * 

Roy laughed aloud. "Seems to me like it's _you_ who doesn't have a soul. You've lost sight of what it means to be human." 

A massive blade of crimson energy shot forth from Chandra's right arm, enveloping his robotic form. *"Humans are weak and pitiful creatures. Androids are limited by their lack of a soul. I will surpass the limits of both!"* He took a step towards Ten, but then froze. Chandra struggled to move but it was if some force had overpowered his body. *"Impossible!"* Roy watched in amazement as the energy surrounding Chandra sputtered out. The mad doctors glowing eyes slowly dimmed, becoming two lifeless orbs.

Roy scratched his head in bewilderment then gazed at Ten. He walked up to Chandra's robotic body and rapped his knuckles against the metal surface. He remained inert and still. Nothing more than a glorified tin can, Roy mused. "Eh. I don't think anyone's home." 

_Close by..._
Izzy flopped to the floor, her back to the computer console,  breathing an audible sigh of relief. She slowly gazed up at Chandra's life support capsule, watching as the old man's eyes fluttered open as if from a waking dream. His wrinkled face contorted in surprise, then rage, but he was unable to free himself. Izzy had overridden the controls. She thumbed her nose at the old doctor and smiled. 

"Enjoy your nap?" 

Eight staggered towards Chandra, clutching his chest. For an alarming moment Izzy thought that he would free the old man. Instead Eight bowed low in front of the capsule. *"Forgive me Father."* He turned towards Izzy. *"You and your comrades have freed us. Thank you..."* Eight's words trailed off. He stared blankly into space, suddenly twitching uncontrollably. The giant android collapsed face first to the floor. Izzy ran towards Eight. He lay lifeless and still, all the remaining energy reserves drained from his ruptured power core. Izzy took a deep breath, smiling confidently as she remembered Roy's words. 

"I can fix this..." she whispered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 6, 2013)

*The North Blue*

_Umbra Island..._
Commander Morgan Cross entered the town square with a battalion of 500 battle hardened marines at his back, clad in full armor to protect himself from the suns rays. The townsfolk parted in their wake, faces nervous and wary, some downright hostile. Cross couldn't blame them for their mistrust and apprehension. The marines had failed these people for too long. He had failed them. Lt. Jane Aubrey fell into lockstep beside Cross, resplendent in her formal uniform, the golden hilt of a rapier peeking through her white officers coat. She gazed admiringly at the Gothic style architecture of the buildings surrounding the town square, in the distance a humongous cathedral dedicated to the Church of Oda, the largest in the North Blue. 

"Quite the appropriate place to execute the Queen of Shadows, don't you think?" she said in a sarcastic tone. 

Cross let it slide. He glanced at her, dark eyes shimmering beneath his faceplate. "Have the preparations been set in motion?" 

"Yes sir." She handed Cross a rolled up newspaper, a smirk on her face. "My best work if I do say so myself." 

Cross gazed at the front page of what would be tomorrows edition of the North Blue Herald. The headline jumped out in bold black letters...

*Queen of Shadows Caught by The Marines!*

The lead article went on to detail Sabrina Allgood's capture by none other than the heroic Commander Morgan Cross, and her forthcoming execution on Umbra Island. The fact that all of it was make believe didn't make the article seem any less genuine. Cross nodded with a grunt of affirmation. "Not bad, but you could've skipped that bit about me being a hero."  

Jane shrugged, pushing her spectacles over the bridge of her nose. "You're far too modest sir." 

"Better that than delusional," he replied, handing her back the newspaper. "I assume this very same headline is being fed to the other papers as well?" 

Jane nodded. "Yes, even the Grand Line Times. Some old friends in Cipher Pol owed me a few favors. You'd be surprised how easy it is to manipulate our so-called free press."  

Cross didn't doubt her. He rated nosy reporters only a few notches above pirates. They came upon a massive wooden platform at the very center of the town square, still half finished. It was twice the size of the one Phoenix D. Roy had been marched onto back on Windfall Island. Cross watched impassively as two carpenters erected the first vertical beam onto the platform. Soon would come the thick noose. Cross's armored hands tightened into fists. Phoenix D. Roy's appointment with the hangman was far past overdue. 

"All this for a rookie pirate," Jane mused. 

"This isn't just about Phoenix D. Roy," Cross replied bluntly, his gaze falling upon the twisting shadows cast by the spiraling towers around them, imagining what monsters might be lurking just beneath the surface. He had never been afraid of shadows until he met that woman. Her appointment with the hangman was overdue as well.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 11, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Roger Pirates|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Pagora]


Hunter pushed his stylish hat, his thoughts, up and to the side of his head. Scratching his perpetual bed head he gives thought to Joseph's first request. The hand slowly moves to his chin as he looked around the ruined room, the Zombie-heads, again a description made up by Hunter's over worked imagination, shuffled about the room cautiously as if they were sizing up the two. Hunter grinned as he caught a sparkle from around the corner. Through the filtering light he'd caught a glance of Frenzy, the small mech was making its way into the room it is then that hunter has a spark of realization.  Pulling a hand to the air he grins widely,  " Eureka!" he yells which startles the zombies. Hunter then pauses and pulls his hand back to his chin like he'd lost the idea.  "Or was her name Erica..." he mumbles as while he ponders what ever conundrum was prancing through his dimly lit brain.  

The Zombies almost went slack-jawed, that is until a burst of automatic gun fire went off as Frenzy entered the room bounding from ceiling to floor and to walls like a small, silver, metallic monkey from hell. One by one the controlled group of people fell like dominos.  "What?! Me no use bullets. Sleepy darts." is muttered in Frenzy's best English so that it could be at least some what understood by Joseph. Pulling his arm up Frenzy allows the gun to fragment into smaller slivers before sliding back down into his palm.  "Eh, who cares what the name is, I have an idea." he states as he pounced on Frenzy. A bit of a struggle can be heard before Hunter ultimately wins as he folds Frenzy under an arm,  "Given the fact that there isn't much to work with around here. You'll likely die." he says as  if the notion wasn't that bad.

Walking around to the King of Funk's ruined desk he sets a very angry, but immobile Frenzy down and starts to gather things. Several booster engines are produced from Hunter's pockets,  "Never thought I'd get to use these babies outside dreams." is stated with a sense of satisfaction, alright. Give me a minute."[/color] Hunter states.

-59 and a half Seconds Later- 

Hunter is behind Joseph synching a leather strap in place, Frenzy was still visibly angry,  "What you've been bugging me to upgrade you for a while now, and it's the ability of flight." is stated in a manner as if Hunter was asking Frenzy why he disapproved.   "Me no happy with situation. Me hurt u later." is replied. Hunter gave a nervous smile before walking around to face Joseph, "Alright those two joysticks control the Frenzy-pack. The one in your right hand controls the engine, the button cuts it on and off the trigger controls how fast you go. The more you squeeze the faster. But that also burns fuel faster, so don't crash as Frenzy didn't have room for a parachute. The one in your left controls weaponry. The trigger controls the small mini-gun. Frenzy has two missiles, the button above the trigger on your left hand  fires them so don't waste 'em. ... Also, Frenzy may bite so. be careful." Hunter states spinning Joseph around. 

 "Happy Hunting!" he yells as he pushed his Captain out the Ruined wall and into the town. Turning Hunter starts to walk as he pondered on how to help these people.  "I wonder what is causing this???" ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 11, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

Underneath heavy eyelids Rip-Jaw's large disc like eyes started to move. Groaning his head slid up from its slouched position. As his eyes started to open the very light that filtered through the cracks seemed to hurt his head.  "I-I don't even drink" he grumbles as he shifted his body weight, though as he moved he felt the familiar binds of chains. His arms moved slowly as not to be alarming to anyone, he was indeed chained. But with a lower quality grade of steel that would be needed to actually hold him for any length of time. Opening his eyes completely he sees Izzy looking at him, she was stooped over the large Android that was aiding them, seemed the Android had shut down, possibly injuries were to blame. Rip-Jaw began to open his mouth to ask what had transpired and why he was chained when he got a splitting headache. Like a dull pain coming back to life the giant's head slouched again. Memories flooded his head at a dizzying rate. 

Flashes of red painted vision, the destruction of Fifteen. He'd broke her down to her most basic of components. The battle to keep his mind about him as he attacked Izzy, if it weren't for the efforts of the Android she now seemed to protect, she'd been killed. Rip-Jaw opened his eyes and his head lifted up from his chest,  "I do apologize Mrs. Roseo, I'm very happy that you were not harmed in the wake of my savagery.  I will not release myself from these chains, but I may have a solution to your current predicament." he states as he righted himself into a seated position.  "I vaguely recall the Android's injury, his power core was damaged, was it not? If so, I do believe that I removed Fifteens as I... well I will not go into what I did to her. I do believe however that I dropped it outside this lab." is stated as he allowed his back to fall up against the wall. 

As promised he merely allowed his eyes to close, the partial words of Fifteen running through his mind, he wished that he had allowed her to finish her statement, his curiosity was awaken again by this place. But for now he knew that he'd need to regain Ms. Roseo's trust, not something that could be rebuilt as quickly as it was destroyed.~   

-Grand Line-

Deep below the seas a massive underwater ship slipped through the waves. This was Skelweb the largest ship in Black Bart's Fleet and Captained by his Third Division Commander; D'Compose known to his friends as Overbite. 

'Captain, we have news from Jessie!" a Mako Shark Fishman yells as he runs in with a freshly received set of Bounty Posters in his hands. A large figure moves from the table it was stooped over.  "Krosis, what is the meaning of this?" is asked as dark scales shimmered in the bright light of the lab, "Bounty Posters sir, you'll want to see them." is stated as he hand the stack over. Overbite snarled, as if the world of piracy meant very little. But these were sent by a friend. Taking them he looks at the first image, that of a boy he'd never seen before. Phoenix D. Roy.  "Never seen him before" is mumbled as he flipped to the second,  "Is that Izzy, I see that the egg doesn't fall far from the womb.",  "I believe you mean the apple doesn't fall far from the tree." his merlady wife,  Dionna, states. Overbite rolled his eyes,  "Silly mammalian adages." retorted while he flipped to the last image.  "We're heading to the North Blue" he states allowing the Bounty Posters to hit the floor. Landing face up the Image of Rip-Jaw can be seen. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 11, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]​*
[A Game of Thrones]​

Sam sat cross legged on a large crate her arms folded over her chest. She allowed her thoughts to gather over this whole silly situation that they now found themselves in. She allowed a small sigh to escape her lips, which Mary was quick to pick up on which causes her to walk over to Sam to see what was going through the Ex-Marine's mind. She had yet to get to fully meet Kai, but there would be time for that later. She had to get Sam fully under the control of her Devil Fruit before trying to swoon another. The two conversed for a few minutes as Kai went about making the base to his likings. Which didn't get too far, these little put together's were for bare necessity not any form of comfort. Which was fine with Sam, her many years as Special Black Ops had curbed her appetite for the 'finer' things in life as they can be just as easily taken from one.  

Kai looked to Sam and Mary as the two giggled like school girls, he couldn't quite put his finger on it, but something seemed off. Not that Sam wasn't acting like herself or anything. To this point, it wasn't that Kai was that dense, he'd picked up on it if it weren't for Mary's influence. While she might not be actively working on the young D., her influence to alter perception of those around her afflicted was top notch. So while Kai may feel something was off Sam appeared to be acting like the Sam he knew and was beaten by on several occasions. Turning back to what he was doing the whole group starts to settle in. It wasn't like they could do any planning at this rate as they didn't really know what the next leg of these little games were. Likely battle, but with no way to know who was fighting who they could only bide their time.

 "So, did we get those coins off the bodies, or do I need to go out and scavenge?" Sam asks with another giggle as she turned back to Mary. ~

-------------

[Team 013]

A team clad in black armor stood in the midst of a massacre, the base they'd captured lay partially burned as skeletons lay strewn over the ground. On of the dark figures picked a charred skull up allowing the bone to twist in his fingers,  "I, do hope that you bunch enjoyed... your selves." from the shadows Alastair walked up to the group of people clad in Blackthorn B.A.T. armor.  "We all know what the main objective is here correct?" he asks with a grin forming. His goatee twist with the grin, giving him an almost unsettling look. The leader of the team nods,  "Of course, the utter destruction of the Pirates that attacked our facilities here and back in the Blues.",  "Well, if someone doesn't deserve a cookie." is stated as he kicked some charred ribs,  "Clean this mess up, and put that fire out, you'll need an intact base." the man states turning,  "Now, if you'll, excuse me I have some work to do before ... the festivities." is stated as the man slowly walked back into the shadows.

The King nods and signals with his hands for the rest of the team to get to work as he turned his attention to the partially burnt shipping crates, they called this a HQ? ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 11, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[A Dark Past]​
[Family Ties Redux II]

Cyrus' eyes shifted below his eyelids. His body felt heavy, his mind drugged. As he started to come too he could hear voices. Familiar voices, but  they seemed so distant, as if he wasn't even close to the source of the speech. Cyrus' eyes rolled open, the light stung and they quickly fluttered as they tried to adjust to the brightness of the day. As the blurry world slowly came into focus he sees several fingers before his face, the Hare-man blinks once and then a second time before balling his fists and rubbing his eyes. When he realized it was Zy offering a hand up the Hare-man too reaches out,  "Did anyone get the number of that Seaking that hit me?" is asked partially to break the unease of the atmosphere and partially to clear his own head as it was still swimming in a fog.  "Wait, where, what... are we dead?" Cyrus' head darted around the Saint Gerald as he patted his body... no he could feel that. Wait, if he was dead wouldn't he fool himself into thinking he could feel things.

-Zap!-

 "YEOOOOOOOOOOW!" 

Cyrus leaps high into the air a trail of smoke following his accent, Rebecca shot a dirty look toward Manni her beam canon smoldering from the shot.  "What, you know he was going to ask someone to pinch him, I'm a little ahead of the curve.",  "I swear, you're a brat sometimes Manni." Rebecca snaps, Manni merely grins as Cyrus lands with a bound hopping around the deck as he tried to put the flames on his pants out,  "Okay, okay not dead, but when did those beams start to burn that well?" is asked,  "Looks like it ignited some of the drug that your sister used to knock you out." Jed states wringing his pinky in his ear.  As Cyrus is able to smother the flames out Zy walked up to him,  "So, my question?",  "What was the answer again?",  "You know he'll be in Zy, he seems to do every suicidal thing you ask of him anyway... and I know you'd do the same for him, men and their macho egos..." Rebecca huffs folding her arms over her chest. 

Cyrus blinked then turned to Zy,  "I suppose I have a little explaining to do now, don't I. Meet me in my room in a few." ~

-Cyrus' Room-

Zy walked in as his Co-Captain was rummaging though some tomes of old. The Hare-man turns to Zy and sets a large bound leather volume on his study table.  "Don't ask, I've been collecting for years and these shelves are special built to sea travel and keep the books dry." Cyrus states as he walked around to sit down at a chair. His head turned to the door as he heard Rebecca sit down outside it. She was more than welcome to come in and she knew it, but she didn't want to intrude on their talk.  "As I said, I believe I owe you an explanation of what happened." he states as Zy sat across from him. Pushing the book to the young Captain Cyrus took a deep breath.  "I told you a while back that my father killed himself, I learned here recently that that man was not my father, merely my dad." is stated as he allowed his fingers to tap off the table,  "I was adopted by him, my biological father is still alive, as is my mother. Of course you knewabout mom thanks to Alula. At any rate I met my father a short while back, practically before I showed up on Blisterpus." Motioning for Zy to open the book he continues,  "That book is almost as old as I am, written by a man that was executed as a traitor, there are only six copies of it in the entire world. It's called Armageddon Forgotten." Cyrus states as Zy flipped the pages open . On the inside cover was the image of a man in glasses, the author presumably. Under his picture was a forward thanking all those who helped him compile this volume.

 "That book is about my Father, he had many a moniker but his most notorious before he turned turncoat was Butcher of the Grand Line." Zy's eyes cut from the book up to Cyrus,  "You asked me some time ago what that darkness, that hatred you felt in your core was after Koaj used our blood to heal us. That rage you felt, that darkness is Pualsgrave Williams. His blood pumps through my veins." Cyrus adds as he adverted his gaze. He felt ashamed that his blood was, well what it was. Taking another deep breath he looks back to Cyrus, that young lady that attacked us is a step sibling of mine, she has that same darkness to her blood that I do, and by some proxy you."[/color] is added. Cyrus paused as he allowed all that he had stated to sink in.  "Yeah there is a little more too... see Paulsgrave, he isn't quite dead." even outside Rebecca gasped, last she heard was that he'd died. Sure Jed, the grandfather not Zy's brother, speculated he wasn't dead but there was no concrete evidence. Rebecca then face palmed, Cy did say that he'd met his father just before they arrived to the Prison.     

This was merely Cyrus' way of reiterating what he'd said earlier.  "My father, Paulsgrave, is one of the richest people in the world." is stated as he pulled a flyer out of his vest. Unfurling it the emblem of a red hooded cobra can be seen. The product symbol for Blackthorn Industries.  "My dear old dad is Richard Blackthorn." ~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 11, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Machine Island _
Roy bounded into Dr. Chandra's private lab, followed closely by Ten. Someone or something had smashed a gigantic hole in the wall. The lab was a mess, as if a miniature tornado had passed through. Roy scanned the room, eying Izzy as she stooped over an inert looking Eight, then Rip-Jaw. The fishman seemed slightly dazed. For some reason he was chained up. 

"Did I miss something?" Roy asked, scratching his head. 

Rip-Jaw seemed about to answer. Izzy spoke up suddenly. "Nope. Everything's alright," Izzy replied. She nodded at Eight. "Well...everything will be alright once I fix him up." 

Roy watched as Izzy undid Rip-Jaw's chains. She looked up at the fishman with what seemed like a forced smile. "Rip-Jaw's going to help me find a new power core for Eight." Roy shrugged it off. He wasn't quite convinced things were fine but decided not to push the issue.  A voice suddenly cried out from the corner. Roy laughed aloud as he saw Chandra's enraged face pressed up against the glass porthole of his capsule, bushy white eyebrows curved in anger. "Do you think you have won anything? You cannot forestall the inevitable. Synthetic life will replace all organics!"  

Ten strode boldly towards Chandra. This seemed to cow the old doctor. "Keep her away from me!" 

Izzy stared questioningly at Ten. "Who is-?" 

"Ah right, right. Silly me not to introduce our new friend. This is Ten. She's an android, but not one of Chandra's." It suddenly occurred to Roy that he wasn't quite sure what Ten's business on the island was. Not that it mattered to him. He had big news to reveal. "She's also the newest member of the Phoenix Pirates." 

"Excuse me?!" 

Even Ten seemed slightly surprised by his declaration. Technically she hadn't answered his invitation but  that was a mere formality as far as Roy was concerned. She already said yes. She just didn't know it yet. "I lost a wizard but gained a robot. I'd call that a good deal by any measure."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2013)

_The New World..._
Fontus could hear the crashing waves as he approached Helen's home, a quaint thatch roofed cottage. No one would ever mistake it for the abode of the Strongest Swordswoman in the World. Which was probably why she had chosen it, he mused, peace and quiet away from the troubles of the world. Beyond was a wide sweeping cliffside. The pulsating sound of the waves slamming against the rocks was almost like a melody to his fishman ears. He found _Heartsbane_ stabbed into the ground near the edge of the cliff. A towel was draped over the handle of the six foot long greatsword. It seemed odd to see such a treasured blade left unguarded, out in the open and ripe for the taking. Then again, he supposed, no one was foolish enough to try and steal it. 

Fontus scanned the waters, looking for Helen. A few seconds passed before he saw the bright glimmer of her golden hair. She glided through the waves, generating a trail of white water in her wake. Fontus whistled loudly, waving at her. Helen turned sharply, heading straight at him like a guided torpedo. Suddenly she burst from the water, launching herself high over the cliff face. Fontus took a step back as she landed with cat like grace just a few feet in front of him. Two bright green eyes gazed at him through a curtain of soaking wet golden hair. 

"I think you're faster than me now," Fontus said jokingly. He really did mean it though. He had never seen a human move faster in the water then she could. "How many laps?" 

Helen snagged the towel and dried off her hair. "200 laps around the island. Remember when you first began teaching me Fishman Kenjutsu? I could barely do more than a few miles." 

Fontus chuckled to himself. "How could I forget. All those times I had to fish you out of the drink." Those days were long gone, however. "Angie told me that you stopped by the bar. So what did you want to talk about?"  

"I'll be leaving soon. I don't know when I'll be back." 

"I see. Are you going back to Wano to tutor the Shogun's daughter?" The island nation of Wano was practically a second home to Helen. There were rumors as well that she had grown quite close with the Shogun. Not that it was any of his business of course. 

Helen drew her sword from the ground, resting the flat of the blade against her shoulder. "No," she replied, falling silent. "I think I'm going insane," she blurted out suddenly.  At first Fontus thought she was joking, waiting for her to crack a wide grin. Then he saw the graveness in her eyes. "What's wrong?"

"Remember that night we celebrated my former apprentices success?" 

Fontus could hardly forget. He had nearly run through his entire store of alcohol. He nodded. "Cyrus was it?"  

"Yeah. Well the next morning I saw my long dead father staring at me from across the street while I was pissing in an alley, looking exactly as he did the night he died." Helen glanced at Fontus, trying to gauge his reaction. He remained impassive as Helen continued. "I thought it was the alcohol, you know, and that was that. I've hallucinated crazier things before. So I forgot all about it. But then I saw him again." 

"When?" 

"Yesterday. I saw him standing on the rocks while I was meditating by the cliffside. Just as I was about to leap at him he disappeared. It was as if the waves just gobbled him up."  Helen's eyes narrowed, her grip on Heartsbane tightening. "But that's not even the craziest part. I actually sensed his presence this time. It was him. I'm sure of it."  She looked up at Fontus. "How is that even possible?" 

Fontus said nothing, pondering what this could mean.  He had heard tales of the burning of Mareijois. A part of him still felt guilty for not being there to back Helen up. "Are you sure that he died?" 

Helen shook her head. As if by reflex she touched the vertical scar running down her left eye. As far as Fontus knew it was the only lasting scar she had ever received in battle. "That's the thing. I was practically dead myself. I really have no idea what happened to him. All this time I assumed that Paulsgrave and Sabrina hacked him to bits. But even if he somehow did survive it still doesn't explain how he's managed to remain hidden all this time...or why he hasn't aged a day." 

Fontus nodded. "Hmm. Well I can say one thing for certain."

"What's that?" 

"You're not going insane."  Fontus was sure of that much at least. Helen had definitely seen something. They headed back towards Helen's cottage to discuss the matter further. It was in that moment that Fontus came to his decision. "This journey that you are going on, count me in."  

Helen stared at him in surprise. "Are you sure? What about the bar?" 

"Angie pretty much runs the bar now anyways. I don't mind. It will be like the old days. Also it won't hurt to have someone watching your back if your father decides to make another surprise appearance." This led Fontus to his next question. "So what is the nature of this journey you're going on?" 

"It's high time I checked up on some interesting prospects."


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 13, 2013)

*Machine Island...*

Ten didn't seem quite sure how to take in Roy's declaration. "Newest member of what?" 

Roy's lip curled in confusion for a moment, as if the android not understanding him was a surprise. "My crew. Besides a wizard, a robot is almost as cool!" 

"Wizards do not exist." Ten said bluntly. "Whatever. The point is you're coming with me." 

"It would be ill-advised for me to leave the island right now. I-" 

"Bluh bluh bluh..." Roy made a yammering motion with his hand. "The robots are safe now. I'm sure Izzy here can fix up Eight and have him running in a few hours." Ten turned to Eight laying on the floor. The hole in his chest sputtered slightly. Fixing him would likely take a bit more than a "few hours" to say the least. Ten then stood before Izzy, her head leaning in uncomfortably close. "Please fix him."

"Ah ah-okay." Izzy muttered as she backed away. "Eight and I are of the same line of androids. Numbers one through ten were some of the earliest designed."

"Hey!" Roy shouted from the other end of the room, feeling somewhat ignored. Ten turned around and approached him. "If you desire my services, I must first make sure Eight is up and running. I can then leave the island in his care. However, I cannot leave before he is properly repaired."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 13, 2013)

*Kaiser D. Drake|UC|Grand Line (Paradise)*

[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]

[Present time]

[Circus Maximus: Opening Night]

Team 187

Kaiser in "The Fool I"

The funny business and canoodling between his co-captain and one of the newer members wasn't something he managed to look further into. There was something off, he thought, though Mary's influence made it so he couldn't put his finger on it and the lack of time was only in her favor as the next event was already here....

Over the night, the teams were summoned to the arena site situated near their base, and each team member was to draw from a deck provided by their hostess. They would take a halved card, which showed a number and the lower part of an illustration, which would determine the order the team would fight in and what kind of opposition each member would face.

Kai drew a card labeled The Fool with the designation 0/22, and as such he was the first of his team and among the very first participants to suit of for his introductory match, which would all be broadcasted on the plethora of viewing screens on the island.  He had made it to the center of the ring, a circle painted in the image of the world, indicated where each contestant was to wait while there opponent would be enter from one of the four gates in each cardinal direction. 

To his left, from the northern gate, the rattling of the gates attracted his attention. As he turned to face his opponent, he raised an eyebrow at undersized butterball with clown's make up on, that waddled towards him like a penguin. "Well let's get this over quick then....Soru." He proppelled himself forward, his solid iron fist cocking back to then slam forward straight into the face of the pintsized, balding clown. 

THWACK

He popped him straight on the nose, the surprising thing though..... While some blood spurted from that wide, red painted nose, the clown himself and his head held strong. He barely moved from his place, only the blood betrayed he was affected at all as the clown simply grinned and started giggling maniacally. 

"This can't be good." He didn't saw this coming, just as he was about to jump back to reassess the situation......But......

A grizzled paw wrapped around his wrist, the clown had no intention of letting that happen. He swung Kai, despite his  immense weight, and slammed him into the concrete floor with enough force to create a crater. 

Kai VS Demon Clown Brother Bozo......BEGIN!


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*



StrawHat4Life said:


> _Machine Island _
> Roy bounded into Dr. Chandra's private lab, followed closely by Ten. Someone or something had smashed a gigantic hole in the wall. The lab was a mess, as if a miniature tornado had passed through. Roy scanned the room, eying Izzy as she stooped over an inert looking Eight, then Rip-Jaw. The fishman seemed slightly dazed. For some reason he was chained up.
> 
> "Did I miss something?" Roy asked, scratching his head.
> ...



*[Machine Island, North Blue]​*​
[Mysteries of the Mechanical Island]​
[MechanicalMysterious Island] 

Rip-Jaw swallows hard as Izzy released him from his binds. His head slightly tilts to the side as she forced a smile across her features. The large Fishman felt  a twinge of guilt, she was covering for his savage and uncharacteristic behavior.  "Yes, um ... I do believe I know where." he mutter the last bit of the sentence quickly and inaudibly as he slowly stood betraying no sudden movements.  "There may be useful components in the lab across the hall." is offered lowly, Rip-Jaw never made any eye contact with either Izzy or Roy as he spoke. He merely tucked his head from his two friends, using his long neck to keep his gaze from them. He slowly walked, leading Izzy out the door as Ten approached Roy.

Exiting Chandra's main lab, the large Fishman pointed down to beside the door. There Fifteen's power core lay, where he had dropped it earlier, and despite Rip-Jaw's rough removal of the device it was still intact and looked to be in working order. Lumbering back toward where he had dismantled Fifteen he paused. His head twisted toward Izzy who now stood by the Power Core. Not so much that his face was visible, just enough that he could speak with out his words being inhibited by his large frame.  "I ... know that nothing I say will excuse my actions Ms. Roseo. I'm not asking you to trust or forgive my actions as I'm not too sure I myself can trust me." his voice seemed to catch in his throat. He allows his large claws to meet and lightly tap together as he chose his words carefully.

 "The key to this, is likely in my DNA. The female Android did an analysis." he stopped, he didn't want to burden the poor girl more than he already had.  "If you wish that I re-join you on your ship when you leave ... I'll be in this lab." is lowly stated as he pointed to where he and Izzy was once held by the old man. ~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2013)

*[Ship, Grand Line]​*​
[A Dark Past II, Younger Brother]​
[Family Ties Redux III]

_"Heaven, I'm in Heaven and my heart beats .... so that I can hardly speak. 
...
..
.

and I seem to find, the happiness I seek. When we're out together dancing cheek to ..
..
.
cheek."_ 

Cyrus' eyes slightly shift under heavy lids as a voice drifted in the air. Slowly opening them he is greeted by a dank, darkened room. In the shifting light he catches the silhouette of .. someone doing a slow dance with what appeared to be a rolling cart. The figure pauses, as if they senesce Cyrus' awakening.  "Oh, I am so glad you're awake. It's ... so much, um, more fun when my partner is awake." the voice was very controlled as if each word was chosen with the utmost certainty. Cyrus blinked as he tried to force himself to adjust to the dim light,  "Who are you and where am I?" is asked, as the question rolled off the Hare-man's tongue he realizes that he is bound to the table he was laying on by very short chains.  "Oh, that really cuts me deeply" is stated, the man's body and hands conveying how deeply hurt he was,  "You recognized dear ... sweet little sister so quickly big brother." the man states 

 "But ... I ... understand that this is a ... highly emotional time for you, so I'll let it, um, slide." is added as he wheeled a covered cart up to Cyrus,  "Oh, and ... I wouldn't try what you are thinking. Father made those, specially for, um, people like us." is added as he walked up to Cy, a hand lays on his chest and finger rolled up his chest,  "You have seen some hell, haven't you" is stated as if on mere touch he could sense Cyrus' trails even through the fur.  "As far as where you are"

-Dues Ex Island, Grand Line-

 "Let's just say, um, you're not with friends anymore." is added as he turned from Cyrus back to his cart. Walking to it he pulls the pristine white sheet away revealing a whole host of nasty objects.  "You're a good listener Cyrus, um, I like that. My name is Alastair. Of course by now you should well know my last name." is added with a snide huff as he lifted a scalpel from the tray.  "And all that hell you saw, all those battles you surmounted, they oh they will seem like a walk in the park to what I'm about to put you through." is firmly stated as he walked back over to Cyrus. Leaning over the Hare-man he allows his elbow to rest on his chest, the scalpel falls up to Cyrus' chin and bobbed once or twice,  "You know, um, out of all of the Wrecking Crew I paid a visit too, I have to say your woman has the most stunning body, I wish I could have, um, you know gotten more acquainted with that. But she's big brothers, and I cherish family more than that." Alastair states. Cyrus eyes flared and the chains that bound him pulled taught and clanked loudly as he attempted to pull free.

Alastair grinned as he pulled away,  "That's what I'm talking about, I like my partners with fire in their belly. It makes the whole experience we share ... all, um, the more powerful." is stated, Alastair's hands rolling in circles before him as he spoke.  "I'll, I'll, If you dare lay a hand on Rebecca I'll",  "You'll what? You're chained to my table now. You'll scream and beg. That is, um, what you'll do." is stated as he hunched over.  "I think that we've, um, gotten acquainted enough, let us, um, begin." With a whimsical grin he pushes the blade into Cyrus' side,  "Kidney!" is exclaimed with a chipper smile as he twisted. Cyrus jerked his body but clenched his teeth refusing even grunt in response to the sudden stab of pain,  "Tough guy, I like that, um, but you will scream for me." is stated as he pulled the tool freehe brought it to the light. Alastair observes the dark blood there,  "I, um, can see now why our father likes you so. It took years and much personal pain to get a blood of this quality to flow through my veins." is stated as he placed the scalpel back onto the tray.

 "Rebecca, did you",  "What, kill her? No, the entire crew is fine. Father tasked me with, well we'll see if I tell you. They are alive and well, you I'm taking my time with. The drug we, um, used to put you all to sleep should last oh" turning his wrist over he glances a watch,  "Another twelve hours or so, so that means we have ten to, um, play." is added with a sadistic smile while he turned back to his tools of the trade.  "Since you're such a tough guy, lets graduate to stage three torture." picking the scalpel back up he walks back up to Cy, and placing the bit of the blade at the dip of the neck he cuts down Cyrus' chest to his naval. Cyrus pulled on his chains and fought the pain, but even being less than several centimeters of bindings he couldn't break the bone that Paulsgrave had woven. Cyrus held his breath as he feels and hears his flesh and fur being peeled back.  "What do you know, red. Just, um, like the rest of us." is stated with an amused tone while he turned back to his table. Putting the scalpel down he picks up a pair of odd looking scissors. Turning back he runs them up to the bottom of Cyrus' ribs at the breastbone 

A row of snipping later he cuts the bone cleanly in two, with each cut causing Cyrus to jerk and squirm.  "Close to our limit yet? No? That's good." is stated while he placed the scissors back. Then turning back to Cyrus he slides his fingers into the cut and slowly, so Cyrus could feel the break, pulls the ribs apart. After doing so he turns to his tray and retrieved a handful of jagged pins.  "The, um, body is such an amazing thing. You can poke, prod, cut, break and hammer it. But if you don't kill it, it'll heal." is stated as he pushed the tools into various organs,  "The liver" is added as he pushed a pin in to it,  "Is perhaps, um, one of the most needed organs in the body" a dark ooze pours from Cyrus' liver as Alastair twisted the barbed pin around,  "When you liver starts to go, your whole body feels it, um, quite like you are now" is stated as Cyrus' muscles twitch and tense,  "Then we have the diaphragm and lungs" Cyrus feels metal traced up his insides. 

He then jerks as one of the pins deflate his left lung. Cyrus catches a scream as his spine arcs.  "But the heart, that is one of the cores of, um, the body." is stated. Cyrus feels Alastair dig deep,  "Too bad the pericardium sac covers it." the fluid that protects Cyrus heart spills into his body, Alastair had breeched the pericardium wall.  "Um, I must say brother, father gave you a strong heart." is stated with an almost admiring tone as he pulled it up so that Cyrus could see his own beating flesh.With a loud exhale Cyrus allowed his head to bounce off the table, he could feel his toes going numb.  "Are you still there?" Alastair asks, Cyrus' head rolls to the side his head was swimming. But the fog of pain eluded him. He felt and heard everything. Yet he was still alive as well. Alastair tucks the heart back into Cyrus' body and rubbing his finger up the organ he magically seemed to repair the pericardium sac back to its healthy state. 

 "You, um, surprise me. Normal men would have cried like a baby when I cut their breast bone open. But even as I spread your ribs, you didn't even as much as whimper." is stated as he shook his blood soaked hands at Cyrus' face,  "It looks like I'm going to have to get more creative with you." is stated while Cyrus felt his own blood pepper his face. Pulling the pin from Cyrus' lung Alastair re-inflates it before turning back to his table.  "If your wondering why you still alive, its because I ate the Torture, Torture Fruit. Even if I was to separate you head from you body you'll live." ,  "Wh-what did Paulsgrave want you to do to Rebecca and my family?",  "Family?" Alastair turned his head over his shoulder as he chose a syringe.  "That girl, she's you're future family. Me, I'm your family. That mass of rejects, they aren't your family." turning to face Cyrus, Alastair grinned.  "Scream, and we'll talk about father.",  "In the words of a little pink haired friend, bite me."[color] Alastair smiles in response,  "We still have two hours and fifty minutes before I have to stitch you back up." is mused as he turned back to his tray.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2013)

*Post Continued*

[Family Ties Redux IV]


A bottle of clear liquid is selected, dipping the needle into the top he draws back fifteen milliliters. Turning as he placed the bottle back down,  "Last chance" Cyrus turned his head,  "No? Fine." Alastair moved back to Cyrus and sticks the needle into Cyrus' heart. Pressing the plunger he injects the liquid. Cyrus' body freezes as he is forced to shift back into his human form. His back stiffens and sweat starts to roll down his flesh.  "You don't look a think like I imagined." is mused as Cyrus finally broke. A pained howl rolls down the outer halls of the small building.  "See, was that so hard? You, um, do know how difficult it is to grind seastone that fine don't you?" is asked as he put the syringe down. Picking a towel up he cleans his hands and grabs a chair so to pull it over to the table. Sitting he pulls a small mostly empty test tube out. On the bottom was a crimson powder.  "This is what everything, um, is about. The Templar discovered it many years ago on a small spit of dirt between here and the New World.

Jim Hawkins refined a special stone on that rocky island to a this, it effectively cloaks what or who ever has it on or in them from Color of Observation Haki as well as that red doctor's powers. Yes you know the one. Big tits, glasses goes by Xifeng. At any rate I'm putting this stuff in you and the big names in your crew." is stated as he crossed a leg over the other,  "No, I didn't cut them open, see with my power I can harmlessly pass a finger though their flesh and do as I wish, they may feel a little stiff, but no more than a rough night at sea." allowing his foot to fall he stands. Putting the vile in his teeth he pulls the pins form Cyrus body and closes his ribs. They too magically stitch back together. Dumping the powder into his hand he presses one of his finders onto the center of Cyrus' breast bone. From the center runes scribe themselves and faintly flash the same red as the powder. Pulling out another test tube, one with a black liquid, he holds it over Cyrus' opened chest. 

 "This is the last thing father wanted me to do, its from him. A,um, concentrated blend of his ... bone marrow. I'll kick start you immune system, make you heal quicker and make you stronger." is stated as he popped the cork.  "Y-you shouldn't have told me anything, I'll warn Zy, Rebecca... everyone."Cyrus states in a delirium. Alastair cracked a smile,  "Oh, I'll scrub this whole meeting from your mind, so cheer up." is stated as he dumped the vile's contents. Closing the flesh Alastair cleans his hands for a final time,  "The small amount of seastone in you will cleanse itself from you by the time you wake up, goodnight, um, sweet ... prince." is stated as he pressed two fingers against Cyrus' forehead.

-Later on the Wrecking Crew Ship-

Cyrus jolts, having gave his bed to his apprentice he had a hammock in his room, spinning himself out of his hammock and to the floor. Slightly dizzy he sits up and looks around, a cold sweat formed on his forehead. Shifting back into Hybrid Mode he looks around. His body shook in fear, though he didn't know why.~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Machine Island: Conclusion..._
The androids gathered to see the Phoenix Pirates off, helping to load the ship with fresh supplies. A week had passed since the incident, every day a new learning experience for the androids, now free of Dr. Chandra's influence. Roy bowed with a flourish at Thirteen, gently taking her hand and kissing it. "I've enjoyed our time together Miss Thirteen. Maybe one day we can meet again."    The raven haired android blinked impassively at Roy. 

"Farewell Flesh Vessel."

Izzy laughed as she walked past, shouldering a backpack stuffed to the brim with all manner of gadgets she had pilfered from Chandra's lab. "Ha! Flesh Vessel. That's a good one."   Roy rolled his eyes. "Well it's an improvement. Yesterday she was calling me Meat Puppet."  Roy narrowed his eyes at Ten. "You won't ever call me that now will you?" 

"Would you prefer Flesh Vessel instead?" Ten asked seriously. 

Roy sighed aloud. These robots were such queer creatures. Then again he probably had it coming for calling them 'Walking Toasters.' He watched as Eight hauled a large steel container onto the ship. The giant android seemed as good as new and in much better spirits. Thanks to Izzy of course. With Ten's guidance she had been able to successfully replace Eight's power core. "I assume that you'll be able to keep Chandra under control?"  Roy asked. 

Eight nodded. *"Father has been placed in isolation, away from any technology. We will ensure that he spends his remaining days in peace and quiet."* 

"Well I certainly hope so. I don't want to wake up one morning and find that the world has been taken over by robots." 

Ten bid farewell to her fellow androids. As Roy walked up the gangplank he paused and looked about questioningly. There was someone missing. "Where's Rip-Jaw?" 

"He said he was coming," Izzy said from the railing. 

Roy leaped atop the prow and flopped down cross legged. He glanced at Izzy over his shoulder. "You two have been acting rather oddly around each other. I mean even odder then usual. Are you sure everything's alright?" 

"Why shouldn't things be alright? Everything's fine Roy. Stop worrying so much," Izzy said, taking her place behind the wheel. 

"Well excuse me for being a caring captain," Roy replied. 

The familiar thumping of heavy footsteps greeted them as Rip-Jaw appeared. The fishman paused before the ship. He stared pointedly at Izzy. "Permission to board," Rip-Jaw asked.  Roy laughed aloud. What an odd request. "Of course you have-" 

"Come on board. You're one of us after all," Izzy interjected. In that moment something passed between the two that Roy couldn't quite comprehend, as if some barrier of tension had suddenly evaporated between them.   Roy shook his head in exasperation as Rip-Jaw boarded. "I'm _still_ the Captain aren't I?!" he exclaimed. 

"Of course you are," Izzy said in teasing tone. 

"Captain Flesh Vessel," Ten said with a nod. 

As they pulled out of the harbor Roy leaped to the crows nest and summoned a powerful current of wind to send them off. *"TO THE NEXT ADVENTURE!"* he cried.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Oct 13, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Nanohana , Sandy Island*​

*So, uh, where's the sand?*​

Zy's hands were tucked in his coat pockets as he walked through Nanohana with a bored expression. A coat? Yep. A coat. The weather on this Summer Island wasn't quite what one would expect. It looked like some Spring Island instead. One would think they discovered paradise. Zy's narrowed eyes as he suspected foul play, but how could he? Everyone was happy. Was it some trick?

"Hey Prince Grumpypants, check this out!" Manni shouted. She hadn't seen him in such a mood in quite a while. It was disturbing to say the least. When Zy glanced over he noticed the most heavenly scent. Perfume. The pirate captain practically shoved Manni aside as he snatched the tiny bottle to spray and catch a second whiff.

"Welp, looks like he's home." Bazoo joked with a 'thumb' jerking in Zy's direction. He then spotted Havok, who was busy selling some of the fish they caught. Dewitt had chosen to remain on the ship, agreeing to join them when they managed to locate Alexandria. Jamal remained with him to 'guard' the ship, secretly afraid of merchants he owed money to tracking him down.

Rebecca was busy buying spices and cookies supplies, but it was obvious there was more on her mind. Something seemed off with Cyrus. Something she couldn't quite put her finger on. Instead of bothering Cyrus about it, she just kept to his side, showing her more sweet side. "Look, there's a shop selling takoyaki!" Tugging her fiance by the arm, she smiled and said, "Hi! I'd like to buy twelve for me and my fiance here!" 

"Oh, you're getting married? That's wonderful!" The sweaty cook replied as he dumped the ball-shaped snacks into small container. Wiping his forehead with a sleeve, the man went on the say, "You know, they say Princess Alexandria is officially marrying our hero."

"Alexandria is getting married? Wait, hero? What _hero_?!" Rebecca insisted as she subconsciously dropped the container to snatch over the cook by his sweaty food-stained top instead.

"T-the Hero of Alabasta! He's known as The Emperor of the Sky! Prince Osiris!" The beady-eyed man rambled on before glancing to Cyrus for assistance, who called Rebecca off with a hand patting her shoulder. He dropped the beli for their snack, and motioned to head off.

"In the sea a bird can't swim. In the sky a fish can't fly. Where do I belong? Where am I? _Who_ am I?" Questioned Pedro in his bunny outfit, arms crossed. "Oh, I know... I'm in paradise. Surely I am."

Men investigating the Wrecking Crew kept an eye on the shopping pirates 'discreetly' digging around for information on Alexis. When Zy turned a corner he came face to face with Brock Knightly and a slew of marines.

"Oh shit," Zy muttered.

"Sorry to be the one to inform you, but your little runaway princess is getting married. Unfortunately for you, you won't be interrupting this wedding, Roberts. I'll resolve what's going on here, but you? You're going to be too busy counting your days in Impel Down." Brock warned him.

"Shit!" Zy managed, and before he could flicker away, found himself moving in slow motion. 

"Fire!" Brock ordered with a sweep of his hand, and bullets repeatedly nailed Zy, but with every bullet 'wound' more blue light shined out of his injuries until the pirate finally completely burst apart.

"WHAT?! IS HE A LOGIA?!!" Brock wondered aloud, his eyes widening in horror. He would be the worst possible person imaginable to have such a thing!

"Huff, huff, huff... Whew, that was close," Zy panted out, a hand to his chest as he hid in an alley way. So Alexis was getting married...? Was it being forced upon her? Why had Alabasta changed so much? "Ugh, this entire thing got even messier than it already was! Who in the fuck is Prince Osiris?!"

"Aren't you forgetting someone?" A stranger asked from an alley, a hat covering his head. "It's okay. Don't worry too much about Sasha. We'll take good care of her."

"You son of a bitch!" Zy blurted, his eyes flashing blue as a beam blasted clear through him only to nail the stone wall behind the amused kidnapper. The stranger's cackling faded as he disappeared, birds flapping where his body should be.

Seconds later Nutella entered a nearby warehouse on the other side of Nanohana. He frowned as he searched for his target only to discovered a few cheap hired hands that had clearly been defeated by the Wrecking Crew's swordswoman. Infuriated, Nutella smacked a crate over as he shouted as his underlings sprawled out on the floor, "Where in the fuck is Sasha Noire?!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_*A Game of Shadows: Prelude...*_
Two days had passed since Ten had joined. The android woman found little trouble settling into the rhythms of the strange crew known as the Phoenix Pirates. Roy stood atop the aft railing, stretching his neck back and forth. He took a deep breath, eyes focusing on the crystal blue waters as he prepared to throw himself into the drink. "Think swimmy thoughts. Swimmy dippy thoughts." 

"You're going to sink Roy," Izzy declared, not even bothering to look at him as she sipped from a cup of tea, the newest edition of the North Blue Herald still rolled up on her lap. 

Roy thrust an accusatory finger at her. "That's your problem right there Miss Roseo. You don't believe in the power of positive thinking. Someone says you can't fly, well you jump off a cliff and soar like an eagle. Someone says you can't swim, then you..."

"Drown?" Izzy sighed aloud. "Look Roy I know you want to swim really badly but you're a Devil Fruit user. You will never swim again. It's one of those simple laws of nature you'll just have to accept." She shrugged and pointed up at the clear blue sky. "You know, like gravity." 

Roy laughed aloud, undaunted, hands on his hips. "I'll prove you wrong...AND GRAVITY!" He thrust himself upwards on a current of wind, swan diving towards the water. He landed with a splash, kicking up a spray of water over the deck. Roy laughed as he began treading water, keeping his head above the current. His wild laughs echoed across the sky. *"YOU SEE? DO YOU SEE?! TAKE THAT GRAVITY!"* 

Izzy counted down. "3, 2..." 

"I'm drowning!!" 

Roy's flaming red hair disappeared beneath the waves, his arms flapping wildly in vain. Ten appeared at the railing. "Roy is drowning." She said it more as a matter of fact than surprise. Izzy nodded, taking another sip of tea. "Yup," she said, not a hint of worry in her voice as she began to unroll the newspaper. Suddenly Roy exploded out of the water, landing in a waterlogged heap onto the deck. Rip-Jaw's serpentine head and neck rose above the railing. 

"Hmm. Not the catch I was looking for," the fishman declared. 

Roy sat up into a cross legged position. He looked up at Rip-Jaw. "Isn't there a drug of some sort that can help me swim?"  Before Rip-Jaw could respond a stream of tea splattered across Roy's face.  "An I told you so would've sufficed Miss Roseo," Roy muttered, wiping his face with the back of a hand. 

"No way!" Izzy cried, bolting upright from her chair. She flashed Roy the cover of the newspaper. Roy's eyes widened as he read the headline. "Queen of Shadows captured..." It toko him a few moments to register. Perhaps in the back of his mind he thought this moment might  never come. The woman he had been hunting for since that fateful day he found his father holed up in a cave, missing both his sanity and his shadow, now she was closer than ever. A wide grin slowly formed on his face.

"I've found her!"


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 20, 2013)

*Nanohana/Sandy Island*

"Who the hell are you guys?!" Sasha parried another slash from one of the men's scimitars. She had already managed to take out the several men who'd first tried to restrain her. After escaping from the warehouse, she'd escaped into the back ally with a few more men following close behind. 

Whoever they were, they definitely weren't marines. They didn't seem like simple bandits either. Sasha knocked two more of them to the ground, before another brought his sword down above her. Forming a cross with her blades, she blocked his strike before parting her blades and slashing him across the abdomen. 

Not far from the fight, a disheveled looking man peered out from another ally way, out of sight. He was missing his left eye, covered up by an eye-patch, and his left arm was heavily bandaged. 



He watched the fight unfold as he pulled out a small Den Den Mushi with his good hand. "Mr. Kean, I've got eyes on the girl. No sign of Zidane yet." 

"Keep a close eye on the girl, Hector. Zidane will show up sooner or later." Hector raised an eyebrow as the scene unfolded. "She's fighting some bandits or something. Not any of ours, right?"

"No. Whoever wants Sasha isn't affiliated with us. Let them do what they want. There are plenty of underground factions in this city. We have no quarrel with any of them. Right now, just keep tabs on Zidane. I'll tell you what to do if something comes up."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 21, 2013)

North Blue- Joseph Rodgers- 

Today, yes Today... it was the day Joseph learned something new... something beautiful... Something utterly fantastic. He was terrified of flying. "Gaaah~" Joseph shouts, being thrown out of the open wall and towards the city. "Alright buddy... Let's go!" Joseph hits the throttle and starts to fly... not enjoying the moment one bit. "Man.. was not... meant for air..." Joseph's hands shook as he flew towards the location the king of funk went. "How much fuel do you have anywise!? Tell me it's a lot!" Joseph looked back at the small creature... worried that he would only have a few minutes airborn...

but mostly.. Joseph was just happy something hunter made worked! It was a great improvement to the last couple of attempts hunter made to do something for either of them... Such as the underwear canon... Great idea.. poor follow through. Joseph was still sore from that little adventure. But now he had to focus on his new adventure... Not dying by falling a couple hundred feet! 

"See... I would prefer something i can fully control... Like my cannonball net expel." Joseph thought to himself, He wasn't afraid of heights, he knew that from the time he jumped off the seventh story of a building, using many homemade sheets tied together as a parachute.  But there was this aspect of moving vertically, really fast, really high... Then he realized it... he didn't fear flying.. no, he feared flying, attached to an evil little monkey bot, that was designed by a an who's batting about a 10 out of a 100. 

"Oda save me, if this doesn't work, i swear im coming back as a marine and arresting him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2013)

_Somewhere..._
Blood flew through the air, splattering the colorful flowers in the garden. The Wano samurai collapsed to his knees, blood seeping out of a long gash across his chest, eyes wide and vacant. Elena sauntered towards him, swaying her hips back and forth in time to a music only she could hear. Long tendrils of golden hair masked the right side of her face. Bright crimson eyes honed in on the fallen warrior, hawk like in their intensity. She pressed the edge of her segmented blade against the samurai's throat. The cold steel seemed to snap him out of his daze. Elena flipped her golden hair to the side and smiled mischievously at him. 

"You've lost samurai, but before I put you out of your misery there's just one thing I've been burning to find out." He remained silent, lifting his chin up defiantly and locking eyes with her. Elena giggled at his pathetic show of courage.  She lightly ran the edge of the blade against his throat, drawing blood. "Did you last this long against Helen Swann?" Elena asked. This time it was the samurai's turn to laugh, followed by a raspy and bloody cough. Elena narrowed her eyes at him. She didn't like being laughed at. Already she could feel the heat rising up within her. "What's so funny?" The samurai took a deep breath, flashing her a crimson stained grin. 

"You are no Helen Swann."

With a flick of her wrist Elena slashed open his throat. Hot blood sprayed upwards like a miniature geyser. It was quite beautiful, Elena thought, but not enough to calm her. She kicked the samurai face first to the ground. In a flash she brought down the blunt edge of her sword, caving in the back of his skull. Elena lost herself to the rage, hacking downward in a mindless frenzy. *"TELL ME HOW POWERFUL SHE IS. TELL ME HOW BEAUTIFUL SHE IS. DOES SHE WALK ON WATER TOO? OH REALLY? WELL ISN'T SHE SO PERFECT AND NOBLE. SOOOO FUCKING PERFECT. BUT YOU KNOW WHAT SHE'LL BE SOON? DEAD. DEAD LIKE YOU!" *  

Elena lost all awareness of time. It might've been seconds or an hour. An audible cough snapped her out of her insanity. She glanced over her shoulder at the cloaked figure standing a respectful distance away. Her face was splattered with gore and bits of gray matter, eyes seething with rage. "What do you want Fitzroy?! I'm busy!" she exclaimed angrily. 

Fitzroy pointed at the remains of the samurai, no longer resembling anything close to human. "I believe you've won..." he commented dryly. 

Elena wiped her face with the back of a hand, which only smeared blood even further across her cheek. "Whatever," she said with a shrug, adding another kick to the remains for good measure. She guessed it used to be the samurai's arm, or maybe his leg.  

"Mistress Sabrina has summoned you," Fitzroy said. 

Elena's eyes brightened. Suddenly she forgot all about her anger. "It's time isn't it? She's finally going to send me after that bitch." 

Fitzroy shook his head. "I would not get my hopes up if I were you."  He paused and nodded at Elena's blood soaked face. "Do clean yourself up first." 

Elena followed Fitzroy across the outer grounds surrounding the castle. The entire estate was a prefect copy of Swann Manor, the old home of the Swann's of Mariejois, reconstructed brick for brick, flower for flower. Elena could never understand why Sabrina had gone to such trouble to rebuild the place where she had been enslaved as a child. Maybe it was her way of moving on from the past, or perhaps the ultimate fuck you to the forces which had enslaved her, now long dead and gone. They found Sabrina by the lake. The zombified corpse of Pazzo D. Morte stood guard, standing nearly eight feet tall. Elena stuck her tongue out at the walking fleshbag as they passed. Sabrina lay face down on a massage bed, a glass of sparkling champagne on the table beside her. Shadow Sabrina kneaded her ink black knuckles across her mistresses back, eliciting a groan of pleasure from the woman. "A little more to the left," Sabrina said. Elena and Fitzroy knelt to the ground as they approached, bowing their heads low. 

"You summoned me my mistress?" Elena asked, barely able to contain the hope in her voice. 

"Yes. Yes." Sabrina snapped her fingers at Fitzroy. "Show her the newspaper."  Fitzroy reached a white clawed hand into the dark folds of his cloak, producing a rolled up newspaper. Elena snatched it out his hand. "What is this?" She read the front headline. Read it again to make sure she wasn't still hallucinating from the bloodlust, then laughed. 

"Is this some kind of joke?" 

"That was my initial reaction," Sabrina said, sitting up and folding a towel across her chest. At just over 45 Sabrina still appeared as she had when she was a young woman in her twenties. It was all thanks to Dr. Hawthorne's treatments. There were also other changes beyond just cosmetic. Not a month passed when she didn't receive a house call from the good doctor himself. Suddenly the ground shifted. A piercing roar echoed in the distance. 

"We're moving?" Elena asked in confusion. 

"Well I don't want to be late for my own execution," Sabrina replied with a laugh. "Besides, it's about time I make the world remember why exactly I'm a woman to be feared." 

Elena frowned. "But...but. I thought you were going to-" 

"Send you to kill Helen Swann?" Sabrina asked with a smile. She rose to her feet and ran a hand through Elena's golden hair. "You look so much like her," she said in an almost wistful tone. "I know you think you're ready but it's not yet time for you to face her. Soon though, very soon, I promise you. It will be during an hour and place of our choosing, when she is at her most vulnerable." 

Elena slapped Sabrina's hand away, feeling her anger return. "I want to beat her when she's at her strongest. Or else what's the point?!" Shadow Sabrina hissed at Elena, and Pazzo took a lumbering step forward. Sabrina chuckled ruefully and waved them off. "It's fine." She locked eyes with Elena. Suddenly her right hand was at Elena's throat, lightning fast. Elena remained still, not daring to move. "What's the point you ask? Because she needs to suffer before we break her, bleed before we kill her. Someone needs to drag her off that high horse and remind her that she's no better than the rest of us." Sabrina released her grip and cradled Elena's chin between her thumb and forefinger. "And you my dear girl will be the vessel of all my hatred. Never forget what you are to me, a tool. Nothing more."   

Elena glared at the woman as she walked away. Fitzroy remained at Elena's side, silent. "I did tell you not to get your hopes up." 

"The day I kill Helen Swann will be the day I kill her as well," Elena said through gritted teeth.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2013)

Stratosphere Pirates

The Penthouse.

The room was as lhuge as it was lavish. The cherry on top of the cake, with the lower layers purpose seemingly only to be to elevate this paradise closer to heaven. The windows stretched around the round room, giving an unprecedented view of Sin City, the floors were marble, the likes could only be seen years ago on Mariejois and the furniture was a veritable tour in the history of the world, with pieces coming from a time unknown.

Without a doubt the drugs that had infested the city had paid well, but it was those very drugs that would be their undoing. The citizens of Sin City knew what the tower represented, they knew if you went in that you wouldn't come out and to the constantly hallucinating residents it was a place that would manifest in their minds as a dark tower that came from the bowels of Hell, or some sort of grotesque monster that would cut your down should you get too close. The entire reason no-one would fight the corruption that had spread through the city was the fear that stuck in their brains like a knife. But for 4 members of the Stratosphere Pirates, who knew no fear, this was nothing to fear - they had seen a helluva lot worse.  That wasn't to say that there was no room for that to be corrected.

"Intruders boss. Some pirates that had been swept ashore from Blisterpus Island. I got their bounties right here."

The boss was tall man with purple hair swept back and eyes that were as yellow as a snake's.

"They have encountered our little powdered form of heaven have they?" he asked in a rhetorical fashion. Answering in anything other than the manner he expected was a death sentence. 

"Sure thing boss, the vents have been pumping the stuff into the lobby as soon as they got in." the shorter, fatter man said - a cigar loosely dangling from his mouth. The 'Boss' looked at the watch attached to his wrist, and pressed a button on it. "Switch the vents off. It won't be more than 1 hour before they are all grovelling at my knees.

*The Lobby.*

Kagami shot her pistols wildly, occasionally hitting what they were intended to, but mostly they hit the marshmallow walls and the candy cane floor. Kagami was hungry and clearly was craving some sort of confection since she arrived on the island. 

"Hey you, Gingerbread woman, stop swaying around so much up there. I can't shoot straight."

"Horsey, you need to just stay still and stay still and float like a good girl."Teri ordered in a regal like fashion, believing herself to be the princess of Atlantis. 

The pair were out of sync and staggered around the lobby, making them incredibly hard to aim at for the dozen or so black tie body guards that had taken their positions with automatic guns. 

Kagami recognized the design of the guns. "That...looks familiar doesn't it Gingerbread? Something from my memory....ugh....it's hazy...."

"You're right Horsey. I'm not exactly sure how you are so well versed on the weapons of the Empire, but they do seem to have a familiar feel to them." Teri said noting their design but blinked hard to rid herself of the headache that was coming. 

There was a click and then the shooting suddenly stopped. The men in suits pressed their hand to their ear as if listening to something, nodded and then left.

Speakers boomed out a soft yet elegant voice with a horrid tinge of murderous desire in it.

"1 hour, that's all you have until the drug wears off. Until then you will have most of your faculties, but they will deteriorate over time. It starts with a headache and moves to body aches. Soon it will seem like the worst flu you've ever had was a mild sniffle and your internal body temperature will move to dangerous levels as your body attempts to fight an infection that isn't there. Coordination, balance and all the things you have taken for granted will become luxuries, afforded only in fits and bursts. Then your body will start to go into shut down, you will feel euphoric and your central nervous will begin to go into meltdown. For a brief 5 minutes you will feel no pain but even moving will become impossible. Your last 10 minutes will be spent at my feet groveling for more drugs as you realise that you don't need the high, but that you are dying and you need it to stay alive."

There was a pause and what sounded like a snort of laughter, "If you arrive at the penthouse before an hour's time I shall give you more, if you perform the tasks I set out for you. I wish you all the best Stratosphere Pirates. It will be quite amusing to have such powerful pirates at my beck and call."

There was a click over the speakers and Kagami looked at Teri.

"Is it wrong that I want to eat your face right now." Kagami asked

"Yes. Yes it is." Teri sighed as she looked at the staircase going up.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Nanohana , Sandy Island; Grand Line]​*​
[Separated from the Fold Again]​
[My Name is Alastair]

Dragged along by Rebecca from corner stand to corner stand Cyrus couldn't help but think that something wasn't quite right. Plucking at the tuft of fur on his chin he contemplated the oddity of what his eyes now beheld.  "?...?" . . . . . ~

[Nanohana Years Earlier]

A young boy dropped a backpack against a shady palm tree, exhaling sharply his entire body froze. The steely gaze of the woman behind him caused him to take pause. Dangers were present everywhere, especially here in the Grand Line. A man with a large broadsword strapped to his back walked up to the young boy, "Master Cross, it is far too dangerous for you to be wondering around this place on your own." the man states.  "Cyrus, please. And I'm not alone Senpai Krang, you and Lady Swann are here." the young Cyrus states as respectfully as he could with a deep bow following. Krang grinned ear to ear as he patted the boy atop his head. Helen, however, spat in the sand. She was never the one for the curt etiquette of the nobility, and she didn't exactly approve of Krang teaching it to Cyrus. 

A subtle movement from the world's strongest swords woman was all it took for Krang to start and sweet bullets. He may have been one of her oldest self proclaimed disciples, but that self given title alone wouldn't save him from her wrath if he were to bring it down upon himself. "Yes, um the reason we are here... you young Cyrus have to learn endurance. The sandy desert here will hamper your ability to run, I will be giving chase." is stated as he pulled that large cleaver like weapon off his back. Cyrus drew a disturbed expression across his young face, it seemed that even on 'vacation' he was going to be trained. With a bit of a yelp Cyrus takes off, but the man is much faster, "You're forgetting something." is stated firmly with a nod toward the backpack.  "But that is loaded with heavy rocks", "And your point young Cyrus?" 

 "Crap" ~~

[Present]

 "Alexandria is getting married? Wait, hero? What hero?!" the feisty chef drops the treats she'd just ordered. Her quick, sharp words was enough to snap Cyrus out of his daydream and his hands fire to catch the treats they were in the process of buying. The man behind the booth stammers nervously eyeing Cyrus for any help he may give. A sly grin falls across his features while a hand gently rests on the chef's shoulder. Rebecca almost pouts as he releases her iron grip. She glanced Cyrus' way as he paid for the treats.  "Something's not right here." is muttered far below her breath.  "I concur" is added in a similar hushed tone as they started to walk along.  "I mean Alex getting married so quickly is",  "The formalities of a rushed wedding is usually a ruse to consolidate power, but that isn't the only thing that is off here." is interrupted. 

Tilting her head Rebecca pulls Cyrus to a halt, her eyes says it all,  "That tree in the center of the town, it wasn't here thirteen years ago when I visited.",  "You've been here before?" is asked with the point that a tree that looked to be well over thirty years old sprang up in the thirteen years that Cyrus was last here.  "Yes I .."

 "I've finally found you Cyrus Cross" 

The Hare-Man pauses as Viper stepped out of the shade of an alley.  "Do I know you?" is asked which made the Alabastian Pit Viper Man angry. Pulling a familiar sword,  "Don't think that I've forgotten the defeat you handed me on Sealand." the viper hisses as scales started to form. Cyrus bit his lip, great he was here. That must mean that those Marines from New Lemming, yes Manni caught Cy up on everything, were here. Meaning that Zy was likely in trouble too. Pulling a coin from his cloak Cyrus flips it toward Viper, the man snatches it from the air and looks at it instinctively.  "If you can catch me, I'll fight you",  "What do you mean I've .. already .... caught .... dammit" Viper hisses as only empty space is left where Rebecca and Cyrus once stood.

-A Couple Streets Over-

 "You could have taken him." Rebecca pouts. Cyrus just softly smiles,  "The Counter Offensive decides the outcome of war.",  "Could you for once stop talking in " 

 "It's so, um, 

nice

to... get to finally, um, meet you." 

Cyrus and Rebecca's blood freeze as they turn to face a man in a blue button up shirt and smug smile set about his soft features. Cyrus immediately felt his father's dread blood flowing through the man.  "Rebecca, we're getting." he pulls his fianc?e by the arm as he speaks and turns on a heel.  "Um, did I say you could leave?" the man asks he now was in front of them again. Cyrus sweats as the man started to slowly move their way, for his frail appearance the man was monstrously fast.  "My name is, um, Alastair... brother. Father... wants.... you two." Cyrus, using his back and arm, backed Rebecca away from Alastair. But this course of action was what the strange man was banking on, a door opens from thin air and the two fall into it.  "To bring, um, an old acquaintance out of the new world." is added as he pulled a small baby den from his pocket.  "Spread the news, Cyrus has been caught by Swordfish Pirates." ~~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2013)

*Samantha D. Striffe|Unnamed Crew|Grand Line*

*[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]​*
[A Game of Thrones]​

By the time that Sam got to take the field, the Kings of the teams had duked it out. Some ended in victory others in defeat. By the time it was time for the Queens to take to the field it had been vastly devastated. Sam huffed as she trotted out onto the large arena floor. With a flick of her wrist she knocked some of her pink hair from covering her face. Those burning aqua eyes trace to her opponent, a large framed Amazon. Sam lightly whistles at the woman, at least what she thought was a woman, who stood nearly ten feet tall and strapped to her back was the largest meat cleaver that Sam had ever seen in her entire life. 

The large woman grins with a vile smile as she reached up, her muscles ripple as her fingers wrap around the handle of her weapon.  "I eat puny little bitches like you for breakfast." is firmly stated. The massive weapon is then pulled free and it was more than a cleaver, no. It was a testament to her ability. A weapon made of bone and skull, decorated with the spines and teeth of the things that she hunted back home.  "Keep talking dirty to me, you might turn me on." Sam snaps back allowing a hand to fall on her hip as she stood defiantly in the center of the battle field. The large woman grinned at the remark and buried her weapon into the arena's floor.  "You talk big for a gnat, where I'm from little girl, I'm a Princess. A future Queen." is added with a thunderous voice as she slammed a fist off her chest. 

Then throwing her arms to the side she spins on her heel,  "So, who wants me to make this little thing their next play thing?" she asks to which the men in the audience roar with approval, thoughts of a naked Sam now dancing through their heads. A wide grin sets across the Amazonian's face as she turned back to Sam who now had a very annoyed looks set across her features.  "Now that is just a plain turn off." Sam mutters. Holding an arm to the side a line of yellow feathers roll down her arm.  "Well now, what ..." the giant woman pauses as Sam vanished in a blur of red 

 "Secret Crimson Technique" 

 "I must say you're a quick gnat, but" 

The giant woman reaches up into the air and snatches Sam in mid attack with a mighty yank she pulls the Ex-Psicom member from the air. Sam grunts as she is pulled earthward.

 "You are not that fast" 

is added as the arena floor is blasted, a ripple of pressure washes as a crater is dug.  "I'm impressed." the large lady states pulling her fist from the dirt. Shaking her hand of the dirt she turns to Sam who is huffing and puffing.  "Not many people can do that to me and get away. I commend you for that, so I will end you instead of making you someone's sex toy." is added as she swung her hand around behind her. With a snap she has her blade pulled free.  "I'll wear your skull as my necklace.

 "Do ... you ever shut up?"~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Roger Pirates|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Pagora]

With not the second thought to the fact that he'd sent his Captain flying out the window with Frenzy in an untested formation Hunter made his way into the hallway. That would be on Joseph to handle, he was the Captain after all, right? Peeking around the corner Hunter spots two of the sound Zombies walking toward him. Cupping his chin he steps back into the shadows,  "This is an interesting conundrum. " he ponders just below his breath. Looking around he spots a cardboard box. Suddenly a light bulb appears above his head. Looking up he quickly realizes its out.  "Hey, you're suppose to be on." he states reaching up to pull on the string.

-click-

Hunter blinked, the light bulb remained darkened.  "That's not right." ]is mumbled as he pulled on the string again.

-click

click

click ...

click-

Hunter grumbles under his breath and pulls really, really hard. So hard that the string is pulled free, suddenly with a great brightness the light switches on with a high pitched tone. Moments later it explodes pluming dark smoke into the hallway. The Zombies take notice and turn. Looking to one another they both take off in a sprint to make it to the turn, but as they round the corner all they are confronted with a scorched mark on the wall and floor and a strangely misplaced box. 

The Zombies look at each other then grin, who ever this was did they think they were that stupid? One sinks his fist into his open palm as the other starts to lift the box, with a heave the box is tossed behind them, but to their shock they are greeted by a sticky note with a poorly drawn smiley face. With a loud pop the flash bang underneath  goes off blinding the two men. Down the hall Hunter peeks around and grins.  "I'm brilliant!" 

"There he IS!"

 "Crap"










​
[With Joseph]

 ".rteraco esayr elWl eurdndh hdusol it ndaour ahev uoy sd,utpi buoat I ulodc to ughToh crreaot erouy' engery i.lef tnhasdou ahtt eon nepdsde alfl .seary wath a do, onrpot gteih if yNmlalor I vhae no" Frenzy's mandibles rattle as he pauses, his head twist to the side.  "Me built 'fore Hunter blow self up. You safe. Me reactor last long years." is stated.  "You idiot, let Hunter push out window.

[With Jordyn]

A group of Zombies blazed down a cobble stone street, behind them carrying a ship Jordyn ran, determination blazing in her eyes.  "You want a fight? HUH, You want me!" she roars that Roberts mean streak coming out. A zombie in the back of the herd looks back, "RUN!" he yells as a woman looks back to see if they had escaped, "SHE'S GAINING!" is added in a hysterical tone.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2013)

*The Story of Lelak - Part 1*

*15 years ago.*

The Marines were still a force to be reckoned with and in the process of their biggest push into pirate territory. The Overkills were fighting just to keep their freedom in tact as they looked to retire. A young Kagami, Teri, Mason and Aadish  were in the lower decks as the Debauchery outran the cannon fire and devil fruit assaults.

"Running is for cowards, this is not acceptable." Vergil said sending a slash of compressed air towards one of their ships, too far away for it to do anything other than change its course a few degrees.

"We don't have much choice Vergil...." Kiya said looking at the cabin door and then turning to her partner crossly, "I'm not risking the lives of our kids just because you think it's not 'proper' to run away."


"Fear should be met head on. To teach our child anything different is folly."


"Can we hold the fucking parental discussions for now?!" Heather yelled as the rain bashed at their ship, causing her hair to stick to her face and her nose to go red. Her eyes were as usual filled with determination and obstinance. Lelak shouted at them as he grabbed onto a rope that had snapped from it's place.

"They've come for me, just leave me to them. You have kids to worry about and I just wouldn't feel right endangering them." The spectacled man said gripping the rope, holding the sail in place. He wore a slacks and a white shirt, that were rolled up near his shoulders, his huge biceps straining to keep the sail from deviating. 

"You saved them from certain doom. If we left you here then we wouldn't feel right either. I can't thank you enough!" Kiya said with a warm smile as she observed the weather patterns, "Heather, we're heading towards rocky shores, it could tear the hull apart."

"It could tear theirs up too. How's Dante?" the Captain's voice softened to anyone who was trained well enough to hear it, but the sharply returned to it's abrasive usual tone, " We need his abilities." 

"Way too soon for that. He went into cardiac arrest because of the over exertion getting out of that Death trap. Sougo's out of ammo and Toni's machines are still fried thanks to that EMP." Shinpachi said, "I hate to say it but we might have to use ...that."

Cannon fire exploded around them and a blue circular beam just narrowly missed the ship.

Heather looked at the crew and then back at the chasing marines. They had been chased for 3 days and she had exhausted every trick known to her, as well as some that were just thought of on the fly. She gritted her teeth. 

"Get it out." Heather growled at Anya, the little woman nodding dutifully. The pink haired woman returned with a golden fruit.

"Who eats it?" Anya asked.

"Someone we can trust not to be corrupted by it. This is one of the most powerful fruits in the world. For a period of time it will give you the powers of a God. Sougo and Vergil are too power hungry to be considered. Shinpachi and Kiya are wimps, Anya's genetics don't do her any favours, Tony lacks common sense.  And Dante, Mion and I already have abilities."

"What about Dude?" Kiya ventured.

Heather looked at her sternly and Kiya sheepishly nodded, though Dude was barely paying attention. A cannon fired and Vergil was up at the rear of the ship, slicing it in half before it could do any damage.  The ship then shuddered as the blue ray latched onto the boat.

"They have a lock on us." Vergil said somberly. "The next few shots are bound to hit. Give it to me. I shall erase their existence in a blink of an eye."

"No, you can't kill them." Lelak said finally tying down the rope, "They may be our enemies but they have families and lives too. If possible we have to try and spare them. With power like that you could easily incapacitate them."

"Lelak should take it." Shinpachi ventured.

"What?! He's been with us for about a month and you want to give it to him? I've known you for years and I still don't trust you!" Heather snapped.

"You don't trust anyone! You had a child with Dante and you still don't trust him!" Shinpachi argued.

"Hmph. When we need him most, what's he doing? Taking a nap!" Heather shouted bitterly.

"He nearly got himself killed trying to save us! You can't be that up yourself!" Kiya shouted back, joining in with her cousin.

Heather folded her arms and huffed, "Do what you like. You obviously know better than me. You wanna give it to a stranger then fine." 

Kiya nodded at Anya and Heather's mouth dropped open, "Seriously. You're seriously going to give the most powerful fruit in the entire world to a stranger?!"

"He saved us, saved our kids, is from the farm island and has a strong set of values.  You just crossed off everyone else on the ship. Or would you rather give it to one of the kids?" Kiya retorted with her arms crossed glaring at the captain.

"But he's a...." Heather's teeth were clenched tight. The ship shook violently as a cannon ploughed into their hull. "Argh! My ship!" There were cries from below deck as the children screamed in fear, Heather looked panicked for once.

"Then Who Heather! Who are we going to give the fruit to, you're the Captain!" Kiya yelled

"Oh for fucks sake, fine, give it to him!" Heather said almost tearing out her hair.

Anya handed over the fruit to the young man who looked at it. "Ugh...I don't want to be the centre of all this arguing. But I promise that I won't betray the trust you've given to me...." Another cannonball hit.

"Just eat it and save our asses already." Heather grimaced hit by a double whammy, not only had she given one of her prized possessions away but to be saved by him again was a blow to her pride.

Lelak gulped and bit into the fruit, flinching at the taste but finishing the entire thing. He blinked and looked at the rest of them, "I...don't feel any different. What's it supposed to do?"

"Flight, super speed, super strength, tough skin, regenerative abilities as well as a few others. So the analysis says anyway. There may be a few things missing." Shinpachi said, "It's unstable though and will, for now, only last a few minutes. No way of telling how long though."

"Let me teach you how to fly...." Mion volunteered, holding his hand as they lifted off the ground. "It will take a little getting used to but..."

"No." Lelak said clenching his fist, "I think I've got it."

The overkills then simply stood in awe at the sight that followed. The Marine ships, nine of them collapsed one after the other. Lelak left the tenth one, the largest ship intact as he plucked the marines out of the water one by one and dropped them off onto it. Swords and bullets just bounced off him. The tractor beam user was overpowered and the Captain with the iron fist had his wrist snap.  Shortly afterwards Lelak pushed the ship miles away from the Overkills, before coming back.

"With this power...I could save many lives. All the needless deaths caused by accidents and crime, it could all be put to an end..." Lelak said with a warm smile.

"Yeah, well just remember who gave it to you." Heather said.

"She means thank you. It's a phrase she doesn't know." Kiya laughed.

"No. I should be thanking you. This is an opportunity and I won't forget my roots. I promise you that." Lelak said and hovered around the boat, until he was sure they were safe. 

"You know, I think we made a good decision here." Shinpachi said, with Tony hugging his arm and nodding. Heather snorted as the man flew off.

"Yeah, we'll see."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2013)

*Stratosphere Pirates*

The drugs were wearing off quickly, mostly due to the peak physical condition that the two girls were in and their incredible metabolism (which worked for everything except dessert). The weird and funny hallucinations were receding to be replaced by some sort of emptiness. 

"I'm like hungry....but not. " Kagami said as they punched and kicked their way through an unending horde of goons on the 4th floor. "And I don't think you're made of chocolate anymore." 

"Must be the drugs wearing off." Teri remarked not willing to divulge as to what her hallucination was about. She went red thinking about it.

"You had that Atlantis Princess fantasy going on didn't you?" Kagami grinned as a boot met the face of a sunglasses clad face. 

"Wh-wh...how did you....? You looked in my diary!" Teri said shocked throwing a goon at Kagami with the intention of hurting her with him.

"It fell open at the page and there was so many nice pictures and I had to read it!" Kagami laughed uppercutting the flying man into the 10ft high ceiling.

"Well I suppose that makes us even." Teri smirked, causing Kagami to gasp.

"You didn't!" Kagami said breaking the sternum of a man on the floor by dropping her elbow onto it. "When?!"

"When we were in jail for a year. Didn't have much to read so I read that. Sorry. I was really, really bored." Teri said shooting the kneecap of another.

"It was pretty dull in there, but fuck!" Kagami said punching a man's throat with power enough to crush it, "Shit, I'm angry. Really angry!"

"Me too. I dunno if this is the drugs again or just because we just decided to tell each other that we read each others journal but the thing we have to do is remain as calm as possible and not submit to the urge to fight each other."

It was then that Teri noticed from her peripheral that Kagami was leaping at her with a dropkick. "Damn, this is going to be a bitch of a fight." Teri sighed as the kick landed on the side of her head sending her careening into half a dozen goons with such pace that they got crushed by a wall.

"Alright partner," Teri said shaking off the cobwebs and letting her mental barriers drop to allow the rage to seethe through her, "It's been a while. Let's do this."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 31, 2013)

[Dues Ex Island, Grand Line]​
[Circus Maximus: Opening Night]​Team 187

Kaiser in "The Fool II"​
The Demon Clown Brothers, the core of what used to be one of the most feared pirate crews in the GL. Starting out as three orphans that ended up in the hands of a sinister circus master, they were hardened during those dark times and eventually took the operation over as a front for their pirating. They were successful with what they did, to the point the brothers split up and led their own individual pirate armadas. 

This became their undoing eventually, they split their power and resources and got too greedy. Biting off more than they could chew, they tried to take on a superpower in the New World. They gambled, and they lost. The crew was decimated, but the Makaosu Head had a use for them. Like having a GL captain level warrior at his disposal to pit against a prospect.

And this how Bozo, the youngest of three brothers, found himself facing Kaiser D. Drake. And the first round went to him, the demon clown was swinging him around like a ragdoll. It took Kai reaching for his waist, and grabbing the Eisendial sword and unleashing slash with it. Against the granite like skin of Bozo, it barely drew blood but it did catch the clown off guard and gave Kaiser and opportunity to wiggle himself free. 

He stayed light on his feet, jumping around like a boxer and shaking his head fiercely to clear the cobwebs out. If one thing was obvious, it was the fact that he wasn't going to get through this thing messing around. Time to pull out the Ebonsteel. 

He went all out, transforming the lower legs and arms entirely into the exotic black steel. The ground cracked under the increased weight, Kai wasn't going to be quick on his feet anymore but let's see that butterball take one to the face and not even flinch now.

Gemma in "The Hierophant I"

One of the Bishops in the team came into the arena and the opponent she was dealt was one that she had a lot in common with. One of the Grimoir androids that functioned as jack of all trades on the island in the shadows. Providing everything from muscle to labor, they were born from the corpses of Makaosu agents and enemies. The organization was never one to be wasteful, even in death they would be of service. 

They were known as the Grimoir Cyborgs, the frankenstein like machinations. The designation A, indicated it was of the premier mass production line. The armored cable that was plugged into the base of it's neck, was it's most powerful weapon. Plugged straight into the island's mainframe, it could tap into all the data gathered on the participants, resources, etc. This early into the tournament, it didn't have much on Gemma yet. Though this was largely by design, the tournament host had vested interests, but being an A-class...... It was tough enough to just rely on it's physical capabilities.

Gemma calmly observed the machine, her eye being caught by the cable. She reached into a pouch on her utility belt, and took out a Sunburst Booster cartridge. As she casually loaded up, the cyborg started to pick up steam and barrel towards her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*


Roy read the article again for what must've been the twentieth time. Such was his excitement. He finally had a name and face to pin to the elusive Shadow Sorceress. The raven haired beauty depicted in the wanted poster was the last thing he had been expecting, however, piercing dark eyes, ruby red lips curved into a mischievous sneer. She was a legendary pirate, with a bounty head that put his own to shame.

"Sabrina Allgood: The Queen of Shadows," Roy said aloud. 

He continued reading the article, gaze falling upon the black and white photo of the marine in bulky knights armor, the man said to be responsible for her capture. "Well if it isn't our old friend from Skyfall Island," Roy said, glancing over at Izzy. Twice now Roy had eluded Commander Morgan Cross. Since then the marine had continued his dogged pursuit with an overzealousness Roy couldn't help but respect. Izzy was busy plotting the fastest course to Umbra Island, the place where in just a few days Sabrina Allgood would meet her fate at the hangmans noose. 

"I still can't believe that asshole managed to capture her," she replied, "I mean this is Sabrina Allgood, the woman who helped burn Mariejois to the ground. No one has ever been able to get close to her. She's just so..." Izzy's words trailed off, eyes reflective. She shuddered visibly as if recalling a troubling memory. "Dangerous."

"It doesn't matter how he did it. All that matters is that she's right where I want her," Roy said. Just as Cross had been pursuing him, Roy had been pursuing the Shadow Woman with the same fervor. Now he could finally reclaim his father's stolen shadow and most importantly his honor.

_A year ago...
The boy pointed towards the mouth of the cave. "That's where the crazy man lives," the boy said, holding up his hand expectantly. Roy nodded with a grunt and tossed the boy a few beli.  "Thanks." He had come to this island with the intent of recruiting members for his crew. The last thing he expected was to hear that a reclusive hermit by the name of Phoenix was terrorizing the locals. He watched with amusement as the boy ran off as if the devil himself was hot on his heels. How many years was it now? Roy wondered idly, lighting a match as he entered the dark cave. He had only been eight when his father sailed away, with dreams of becoming the next Pirate King. Roy never saw him again. 

"Hello!" Roy called out. 

Something stirred up ahead. Roy tensed at the echo of shuffling footsteps, the sound all around him. "Come out where I can see you!" He reached for his cutlass. Suddenly a hand shot out of the darkness, grabbing his neck and pulling him in. The match slipped out of Roy's grasp, sputtering out. Roy and his attacker grappled in the pitch black, rolling end over end towards the mouth of the cave. For a moment they strayed out into the open. Roy's eyes widened as the light revealed the gaunt face of a gray bearded old man. "Father?!" The man screamed in pain as he was bathed in the sun's rays, skin smoking and sizzling. He pushed Roy off and scrambled back into the darkness. Roy gave chase. 

"Father's it's me, Roy!"

"Come no further!" the old man growled. Roy barely avoided a rock as it sailed past his head. "Stay back. I'm warning you!" 

"Don't you recognize your own son?" Roy cried. He inched forward, hands raised in a non threatening posture.  

"Son?" He cackled loudly, a shrill and piercing laugh. "Aye I had a son. That was before everything I treasured most in this world was taken from me. A coward has no right to look upon his own son." 

The words struck Roy like a blow to the gut. This wasn't the prideful man of the sea Roy had once idolized. "Phoenix D. Rafe was no coward. He feared nothing. Not even death itself!" 

The old man's eyes twinkled wildly in the darkness. "There are worse things than death in this world."_

Roy gazed at each of his crewmates in turn. He would never force them to do anything he wasn't willing to do himself. "This Shadow Woman, she stole something from my father and I mean to take it back. Will you help me?" 

"I'm in," Izzy responded, without missing a beat. She took a deep breath and sighed. "Famous last words."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 2, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[The Dagger, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. II]​
[Open Water] 

Rip-Jaw, enthralled in his work, hardly listen as Roy spoke. Sitting in the extra large, super reinforced chair Izzy had built for him, his head was hunkered toward the table that the three sat at. In his left claw was a soldering iron. A trail of white smoke wafted from a device that lay clasped in his gargantuan right mitt. Just to his left a small mechanical scorpion, one he was given back on the Mechanical Island, worked feverishly with its master. Ten had helped him reprogram the small creature to aid him in his inventions. It worked on a small wrist watch like device that would work with the larger belt that Rip-Jaw was currently working on. 

"I'm in," Izzy responded, without missing a beat. She took a deep breath and sighed. "Famous last words."​
Rip-Jaw hissed a bit as he got a little to close to his glove and the flesh underneath warmed to uncomfortable levels. The salience, beard, that sat on his chin slowly uncurls as he looks over the device  "Trying to resolve the enigma of your inability to swim is a conundrum wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma." his teeth lightly clack together as he closes the access hatch on the belt he was working on.  "And until I can either find a fresh cadaver of a Devil fruit user or the more useful living Devil Fruit user ready to dissect I'm am not to sure that I can crack the code that allows me to unravel the mystery and pierce the veil into the inner workings of why it is that the fruit of the devil takes the ability of free swim from those whom are either cursed or fortunate to consume one." he pulls his head from the table and looks to Izzy and then Roy. His right left eye was magnified several times thanks to the headband that he wore.

 "Ah, I was rambling. I do apologize. Roy, if you would be kind enough to strip." 

 "You want him to do what?!" Izzy blurted, Rip-Jaw tilted his head in confusion. For this device to work, he has to wear it under his cloths. At this point I do not have the material or gold for the minute circuitry for it to work over his clothing. The 'bubble' may break if not snug against his skin."[/color] 


Rip-Jaw paused,  "Um, prey tell, what was we discussing again?" Izzy pinches the bridge of her nose. His work ethic was nearly on her mother's level.   "Will you help me take back what was taken from my father?" Rip-Jaw grabbed at his beard,  "He wants to know if you help him break into a base full of Marines to get to a woman that makes the world government shake in its boots." 

Rip-Jaw turned to Roy, the expression didn't deny what Izzy had spoken.  "You gave back to me the freedom I now enjoy. For you, I'd march through hell itself." ~

[Mandrigore Island]

Off the shore of 'the Baron's' private island the sea started to churn. The Marine vessels that Commander Cross had placed in the seas to keep the island secure, just in case Roy came back, bobbed in the waters as they started to swirl. Men started to shout in concern as their ships rocked, two of the ships capsize as large spine break through the hull of the last. From the depth of the deep sea Skellweb surfaces. 

 "Krosis, I was not expecting the Marines to be here." Overbite states as he watches the ship that was atop his city sized ship break as it fell across it's hull.  "Secure the island. Round up possible people that may have come into contact with 13.", 'The Marines sir?',  "Give them the same choice that Captain Bart does." ~~~


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2013)

Story of Lelak Part 2.

He had been fortunate that the fruit's instability had kicked in over dry land. He plummeted to the ground and was grateful that at least his fall was broken by some trees. 

It was some sort of forest island. Rich and dense. And loud. Really loud. Lelak had to cover his ears the intense sounds emanating from the forest made his ears feel like they were going to explode.  He huddled up in a ball as the chirps of the birds and rustle of the grass assaulted him with increasing intensity. He started hearing heart beats, his own most prominent in his mind, focussing on it as it grew faster and faster in panic. 

It took him 3 days for him to gain accustomed to the sounds.  To be able to focus on one thing at a time. He was weak though. No food or water and barely any sleep. He pulled himself up, the animals of the forest leaving him alone for the most part. A couple tried to nibble on his flesh but found it was too much for their teeth. 

He could still feel pain though. That was good. To lose that feeling would be too much of a step up and would make him lose his humanity. Lelak grunted as he stood up, faltered and fell back down; his throat was dry, his eyes glazed and his lips were beyond the help of chapstick. He could barely move now, his legs refused to listen to his brain, which struggled to hold on to even rudimentary thoughts. All his power and he was being defeated by it; all that power and he was reminded of just how human he still was. Gravity weighed heavily on his eyes and he decided to rest his eyes, if only for a moment. If he fell asleep he would most certainly be dead. 3 days without water, anymore and his body would shut down

His eyes opened to an unfamiliar sight. A grass ceiling and bamboo walls, a window with a cloth tattered curtain, the sunlight pouring through the holes. Lelak didn't feel nearly as close to death as he did a minute ago, though he suspected that it had been more than a minute. He looked round and there was no one in the hut, but he could tell whoever it was a stickler for cleanliness. His glasses were put on the bedside table with a jug of fresh water and a sparklingly clean glass. He took the water greedily and downed it from the jug, finishing it in one fell swoop.

"You know, the glass was put there for a reason." a female voice said, Lelak turning in surprise. His intensified hearing had gone but he felt like he could activate it at any time. 

"Oh...uh...sorry. I was thirsty and uh....sorry." he said sheepishly, causing the woman the smile. She carried an air of cocky sass about her as well as boundless confidence. A smirk adorned her face, her brown eyes dancing with brightness, matching her hair that seemed like it had been well tamed by a brush every day. She stood, leaning against the front door, in a brown explorer's outfit with a matching hat - all impeccably clean.

"My name is Siol, and you're lucky I came along when I did. You were probably a few hours from death." she said, her tone harsh, "Who comes into the middle of a jungle unprepared like that. You didn't even realize you had at least 3 sources of water and plentiful food around you?" She reprimanded as if they had been friends for years.

"Well...uh...I sorta dropped out of the sky and was incapacitated." he said looking in her eyes with an apologetic look.

The look was priceless. "Uh huh. And you fell on your head too. Look well however you got here, you're stuck here. There won't be a ship coming back to this island for months, maybe years."

Lelak paused for a second and then nodded, "What is it that you do here? Research?"

"We are pioneers. We find uncharted islands and try to set up a colony that is line with the ecosystem. All the islands we inhabit are due to folk like us taking risks and laying down colonies." she said proudly.

"Staying here for years at a time. You set up farms and the like?" Lelak asked

"Sometimes, but it's actually more energy effecient to just pick the fruit and things from the natural habitat. It's better to hunt for food too as it maintains the overall balance. We keep farms for things that are difficult to find, like Moonglow used for certain herbal remedies." She started moving around the hut as she spoke, inspecting various things and cleaning them, she was certainly not one that was able to stand still.

"Well I owe you a big debt and I'm one that repays in full. I'm from a farm island, so I know a thing or two about living the rough life." Lelak said getting up, a little light headed.

Siol walked over and pushed him back down onto the bed. "You need to rest. We'll talk about that stuff later. I want you better first. Everything you need is in the hut and there's a stew on the stove if you're up for eating. I'd nurse you but I'm on guard  duty today. Have to make sure the local wildlife doesn't invade our territory. Speaking of, I'm not sure how you managed to get so lucky. The snakes here carry some of the most deadly poison around."

Lelak shrugged his shoulders knowing she wouldn't believe his explanation anyway. 

"Well get some rest and maybe you can explain it to me tomorrow." She said as she turned and left the room, looking back at the man as he laid back down. "A strange one, for sure. She whispered to herself with a smile as she left.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 9, 2013)

Marco Melon- 

The drugs were slowing moving out of his system and he had heard the announcement, one hour... there was only one hour until he and the crew would be dead. "That's not much time at all to find a cure..." Marco stood up from his random humping, a few of the guards lay unconscious before him, "Forgive me, Date rape is not normally my style, but when one is on drugs, they think they are doing strange things." Marco made comment to the women with the feather guns, though he suspected they were men.... or they might still be women... either way, marco was clothed, so he didn't feel as though he violated them too badly. 

Marco then searched the tower for an empty room, something that would be small enough to not be noticed in... "A closet..." He sighed, opening up the first door he could find... it was good enough, big enough, he didn't need much to worry about. He had only one hour, marco opened his bag, pulling out his medical supplies, drawing out his blood and beginning to look under it, he could remake this drug, that was the easy part that his fruit allowed. But trying to make a cure for it, would be a bit harder.  "Please, bare with me crew... I Polo Pollo, Aka, Marco Melon, shall make an anti-drug!" 

Marco had the medical training he needed now, he was a doctor now, officially one! He, He could do it!

----- 

Joseph Rodgers- 

"There's no use running!" He shouts to the flying afro man. "Aaaah yeaaah! You got some guts boy~  But lemme Lay down the law for you  baaaaby~" The King of funk quickly turned around and punched Joseph's jaw, sending him flipping back, releasing the throttle. "Ain't no one gonna get me today~ Ain't no way~" Joseph Shook his head and corrected himself, hitting the throttle to fly back up. "So this is what a hundred million bounty is...?" The king of funk lowered his glasses. "To take my punch~ You one hell of a prize~ Now if i can kill yah i'll be immortalized~"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2013)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Roy grinned at Rip-Jaw. He raised his right fist towards the fishman. "To the gates of hell it is." Rip-Jaw stared quizzically at Roy's upraised fist. 

"Hmm. I am unfamiliar with this type of gesture?" Rip-Jaw said, raising a curious eyebrow.    

"They call it a bro fist. I'm told it's twice as manly as a regular handshake." 

Rip-Jaw nodded. "I see." He didn't sound very convinced. The fishman clenched his gargantuan hand into a fist, extending it towards Roy's much smaller fist. The impact sent Roy tumbling over the railing and into the drink. Frantic slapping of water could be heard from below.  

"It's okay. I'm swimming!" Roy shouted. "Oh wait....AGGGGGGGGGH!" 

Izzy shook her head as she changed course for Umbra Island. "I'm not getting him." 

*Umbra Island/One week later...*
The day of the execution had arrived. Thousands flocked to the town of Hollows End to witness the fate of the infamous Queen of Shadows. The marines had the harbor under tight control, allowing only registered merchant and passenger vessels to pass in and out. Any ships flying the jolly roger were immediately set upon. The marines had learned their lesson since the execution of the previous Pirate King. Pirates wouldn't be allowed for this affair. Not that it didn't stop several intrepid crews from sneaking in undetected. On the far side of the island a glimmering silver ship broke through the surface, coated in a translucent material. The egg shell like canopy over the deck retracted open, revealing the Phoenix Pirates aboard. They put in at a small cove. 

"How do I look?" Roy asked, turning towards Izzy. He wore a bushy red mustache and afro style wig. His trademark crimson captains coat was gone, replaced by an orange poylster suit and polka dot tie. 

"You look like some slimy used boat salesman," Izzy grumbled, clearly not impressed with her own disguise either. She wore a short blond wig styled into pigtails and a cowgirl outfit. Strapped to her hips were two silver pistols. "And I look like I'm going to the rodeo."

Roy slapped her on the back and laughed. "Well at least you got off better then Rip-Jaw and Miss Ten." 

The gargantuan fishman was dressed like an old fashioned organ grinder, with an oversized accordion and black bowler cap. Beside him stood Ten. The female android wore a capuchin monkey suit, oblivious to how silly they all looked. Roy laughed again. He was clearly enjoying this. 

"These disguises aren't going to fool anyone Roy!" Izzy exclaimed. 

Roy coughed loudly, glaring at her as he crossed his arms. "Roy? I don't know any Roy. Who is this man you speak of?" 

Izzy rolled her eyes. "Fine..._Ron_," she said through gritted teeth. 

Roy smiled. "That's right. _Burgundy D. Ron_ at your service." He went over the plan with the crew one last time. "The execution of the Queen of Shadows will take place in the center of the town square. No doubt there will be a huge crowd."

"And many Marines," Ten pointed out. 

Roy waved his hand dismissively. "They aren't our concern. We go straight for the Queen herself. Once I free her she'll have no choice but to help us escape." 

"And why would a mass murdering psychopath bother to help us? They say she betrayed her own captain you know," Izzy replied. 

Roy twirled his fake mustache, already starting to tilt precariously to the side. "Isn't it obvious? She won't be able to resist my roguish charm and good looks."  He pointed towards the sky. "WHAT COULD  POSSIBLY GO WRONG?" Roy took a running leap towards the shore, flying aloft on a vortex of wind. 

"That's what I'm worried about," Izzy mumbled, striding towards the gangplank.


----------



## BreathofFire (Dec 30, 2013)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

[Nanohana , Sandy Island; Grand Line]​
*The Wedding Crashers!​*










​

Zy ran through Nanohana with tightly balled fists glowing a bright neon shade of blue and a focused glare settled on his girly little face. Married? Married?! Okay, for starters, the selfish bastard was wondering why should the self-proclaimed ruler of the sea even care? It's not like words like love and tenderness were in his vocabulary. At least, that's what he liked to think. Perhaps it was sheer selfishness that caused Zidane to reject the idea of Alexandria marrying someone that quite honestly didn't deserve it.

Every direction he turned in, unfortunately, there were more marines. "You've gotta be kidding me! They're everywhere!"

Zy continued ducking, jumping, tumbling, flipping, and weaving his way through what appeared to be an onslaught of unending gun shots and sword slashes. Bouncing off of his feet Zy performed a quick spin and shouted, "Bimu Bimu Lasso!" A bluish lasso of solid beam wrapped around several marines, pinning their arms to their sides, and Zy snapped his heel back to send them crashing chin first against the ground with bone busting force.

Springing off of a marine's head to do so, Zy landed on a roof and took a breath. Pacing shortly after, Zy cupped his chin and began plotting. "Okay, let's see. I've gotta round the guys up. We're crashing that wedding." 

As marines lined up around the roof he was 'trapped' on, Zy thrust a palm towards the heavens and shouted, "Bimu Bimu no... RAIN FALL!" resulting in a larger beam blasting in a swift ascent before splitting and plummeting to pelt the crowd of men with hot beam-light. Checking to make sure the coast was clear first, Zy muttered "Bimu Bimu no..." Zy while waving his hands sluggishly and finished with, "GRAFFITI!" 

High in the sky the message he wished to deliver in glowing bright neon was, *Arabasta Palace! Meet me there! Except the marines! Fuck off or else!*

When Zy finished alerting any of the members of the Wrecking Crew that he could the pirate flipped off of the roof and dashed by a few marines, whooshing by them. The men glanced at each other in shock, surprised to find themselves safe, but a split second later they twisted off of their and crashed through opposing walls.

Meanwhile, close to the action, Bazoo's furry arms were crossed. The supposedly reformed drug addict grumbled out, "The palace...? But why? And why would he let everyone know? The place will be crawling with marines now." 

Considering that Bazoo wondered this aloud, frowning at the thought of it, Manni felt it was her job to voice in. She stopped chowing down on some roasted duck long enough for the Wrecking Crew's navigator to shrug dismissively and say, "It's _Zy_, dude. You're honestly expecting him to make any sense after all of this time?" After a short pause, Bazoo shrugged and nodded at the girl's insight. Off they hurried along with the other members that caught Zy's message.

Meanwhile Zy raced through the streets clearing marine traffic before pausing at a back alley. Sasha! He spotted a bunch of pricks harassing Sasha and his eyes squinted. Nutella's thugs? Oh well, no time for details! She was safe and that was all that mattered. "Yo, Sasha!" Zy blurted while jogging in place. 

One of Nutella's minions faced Zy, and Zy the agitated bandit. The bandit's look of irritation was soon replaced with slight terror. Zidane Roberts!?

"Sup?" Zy nonchalantly offered.

"GAH! R-ROBERTS!"

"I know, right?! I can't believe it's me either!" Zy teasingly squealed before firing a beam that nailed the stunned man in the throat. Zy then launched a barrage of beams at Sasha's pursuers, each one blasting them clean off of their feet. 

While the men were left reeling an arm latched itself around Sasha's side as Zy urgently said, "Time to go!" A beam hit the ground immediately after, fired from his foot. Before she could form a response off they soared, rocketing high above Nanohana with marine gunshots ringing in a desperate attempt to bring them down.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 31, 2013)

*Hunter L. Hawk|Roger Pirates|North Blue*

*[Pagora; North Blue]​*​
[The Island that Never Sleeps?]​
[North Blue, Pagora]

 "Listen, can't we talk about this!" Hunter yells running as fast as he possibly could. The two men giving chase yell back, "WE"VE TALKED!" Hunter's teeth chattered at the response.   "No we've not!" he yells back, popping on a heel he grabs the corner of the wall to aid in his rather hasty turn, with the squealing of rubber the man makes his neck breaking turn as the two Zombies stumble to a sloppy stop so they can turn and continue to give chase. But they are quickly brought to a stop, Hunter stood before them flashing a peace sign.   "Love and peace, right babies!" he yells handing each one of his fishing lures,   "A token of my gratitude!" he yells waving both his hands in the air with a large goofy grin. 

The two men blink with a blank expression across their faces. They began to wonder just who this idiot was when they decide to discard his gift. As they started to toss the lures over their shoulders Hunter quickly pulls his hands down. The metallic twang of steel wire is heard as two pops ring out. With a whoosh the strong rocket engines that were affixed to the  lures burn to life, the wire that Hunter had slipped around the two men's wrist tightens and with a snap the two men leave their feet as they are yanked along with the lures as they fly away. With a building shuddering crash the two men plow through a wall, they were now in free flight and experiencing the same sensation as Joseph, though in this instant they had no control over this impromptu flight.

 "Maybe I used too much gunpowder... Now, where could that control room be??" Hunter asks cupping his chin. Turning he is greeted by a door decorated with signage, Control Room here ??, Broadcast Done, right this way? and all other of alluring words that said that Hunter had stumbled upon the room he was looking for, as if it were ever that simple ... 

 "Wow!! That was lucky!" Hunter exclaims falling for the ruse. A wide grin spreads across his stubble covered face.   "At this rate I'll have this done and have time to look for cookies!" he exclaims while stepping trough the door. As he does he is immediately jumped. A white cloud forms as fist and feet are thrown. Small stars fly up to indicate hits being landed. 

 "Come on! Right hook! Left Jab! NO! Uppercut!" the scuffling stops and the mob are seen wrapped around one another with knives drawn and one man gnawing on another man's leg. They all look to the wall that Hunter is propped up on and again the man sweat drops....   "Drop kick?" the group release one another and stand eyes narrowing on Hunter who now begins to run, again...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 31, 2013)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[The Dagger, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. III]​
Rip-Jaw pawed at the fake beard that clung to his chin as he allowed the accordion to prop on one of his large shoulders. In this get up, he looked more like a human-giraffe hybrid, if one could get pass the scaly face and large sharp rows of teeth. Walking up to Izzy as Roy left the boat in spectacular fashion as always he looked down to the Shipwright;  "Fear not, this plan didn't sound as suicidal as I thought it might." is stated with almost certainty as he played with the oversized vest that clad his back. The look that the young woman gave him in return made him repostuatle his response.  "Well, it could be that this silly hat is a bit too tight and cutting off blood flow to my brain. is added while he held a hand up those large sickle like claws gleam in the light of day. It is again Izzy's expression that makes the large Fish-man to act as he hid his hands in the accordion's handles.

 "Well, let us at least ... see if this contraption works." squeezing it together he expected to hear the grating sounds of this brand of instrument, but instead all the three are greeted with is the sound of air flowing through tears in the accordion's lining.  "I will admit, that could have gone much, much better.". Ten wasn't amused and neither was Izzy.

 "I think I'll shut up now... though if I were a logical creature ..." Rip-Jaw stops as he pulled two small mosquito looking devices from beneath his vest .  "Let us track the Captain while trying to stay anonymous." is stated as the two small insect robots take flight. Locking onto Roy's signature, don't ask; Rip-Jaw is a genius ... >.>, they buzz off after him. As a final token he holds up a small wrist watch looking device and hands it down toward Izzy;  "This device is still in the experimental stage. It's a high frequency transmitter. Thanks to an anomaly in my blood it gives off a precise frequency, if it is disrupted or halted I believe that is what causes the state we both witnessed back on the Machine Island. The Green button should, if my math is correct, restore that frequency and bring me back to my senses..." the Fish-Man pushed the accordion together, his teeth rattling across one another.

 The other, the red,... does the opposite, it'll interrupt the frequency... a just in case type deal... if you and Captain ever needed a way out of a situation..." Rip-Jaw paused then looked toward Ten,  "I'm not too sure that people will believe that you are a Cebidae Sapajus."

[The Previous Night]

 "You are not my nightingale." a low, dark voice awakens the Sabrina stand-in. The the woman, startled, scurries to a corner. The man that stood in her cell with her seemed to come from no where, a lit cigar in his mouth wafted the most awful of smells around her. His pale white skin gleamed in the ambient moon light the red dot that seemed clenched  between his teeth threw a devilish light on his bearded face. Dreadlocks fell across his features, for just a moment before he tossed them aside.  "Figures the Marines were lying, so the real question is, who are you bait for?" the man asks walking over to her bed. Sitting down he pats the bed trying to get her over, but the woman is frozen. A bloody cackle follows as he snuffs the cigar in his open palm.

 "Do me a favor then, if you see the woman you're dying in the stead of, give her a message for me. Tell her this." the man pauses.

 "Your relevance to me is still the same as ever, my nightingale." 

Then as suddenly as the man seemed to appear, he was gone just as quickly his voice however seemed to echo ;  "No don't freeze up, Sabrina."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 31, 2013)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Nanohana , Sandy Island; Grand Line]​*​
[Back in Action?!]​
[Where is Alastair ?!]

Rolling on his stomach Cyrus groaned as the brightness of the day played at his heavy eyelids. Suddenly the realization of dread overtook his body. With a bound he is on his feet startling the Marine that was about to shackle him with Seastone Cuffs.  "!!!" Blood Razor is quickly pulled from it's sheath beneath Cyrus' cloak, it's crimson sheen flashes in the light of the day as it centers up on the Marine's face as the poor man leapt back. Cyrus' eyes narrow on the man, his lips curl up over his large hare buck teeth;  "Where is Alastair?" is asked with a low, almost predatory growl. Something that was far from the Hare that the man was; a bit of Jackie; maybe Bart showing through thanks to the taint of Zy's blood that courses through his veins.

Sweat beaded and rolled down the Marine's face as he backed up defensively, the cuffs he held dangled from his right thumb, Cyrus is quick to focus on them. A squeak can be heard as he sucked on his lower lip. His gaze then tuned over his shoulder, to Rebecca that still lay unconscious on the ground behind him. She lay face down, thanks to Alastair, her arms shackled behind her back. His lips settled into a rather large frown, first Alastair ... cursed family, now this. His gaze turned back to the Marine as he was trying to sneak off.  "And where do _you_ think that you are going?" is asked as he allowed Blood Razor to drag across the ground as he seemed to vanish with the sparks of stone on stone.

 "I'm in no mood at the moment Marine, so if you'd be so kind as to hand over the key to my Fiancee's binds I'll allow you to walk away." Cyrus states with a foul attitude. The Marine hesitated, but grew bold. Puffing his chest out he thumbed it; "I know who you are Cyrus Cross. You're no killer." he states as if he had gotten one up on the Hare. Cyrus' lips again curl to a scowl.  "You are absolutely right, I detest killing." is stated with a frown. The Marine grinned as if he had just won the lotto. But those beams of sun-shine wasn't to stay in place very long. 

 "But me cutting ever tendon and ligament in your body and dropping you at the nearest tent will be far from killing you." is snapped back and again the Marine was a flush pale color. A wavy, nervous grin crossed his lips as he started to fumble in his pockets and a moment later a bronze colored iron key is produced. With a shaky hand he pushed it toward Cyrus as if saying take it, leave me be. The scowl that covered Cyrus' face lessened as he took the key,  "Thank you for your compliance, now take a nap.", "But you sai...~" before the Marine could finish his statement Cyrus' large foot catches him in the chest sending him through a nearby wall with enough force to shatter the whole thing.  "That was far before you questioned my ability to force you to hand the key over." is softly spoken as he reflected on what he just did.

That was more like Zidane than he... but he was in a foul mood since waking up, the twinge of notion that Alastair was still around clung to the back of his mind as he walked over to Rebecca. Careful not to come into contact with the Seastone he quickly un-cuffs her. Gently pulling her up he wakens her. Rebecca gasps for air, as if she'd been underwater and she wraps her arms around Cyrus, only to quickly let go and bound to her feet, From her belt she pulls a pair of leather gloves off the small of her back;  "Where is the bastard!" is yelled in reference to Alastair. The Hare-man places a hand on her shoulder,  "It seems he left us, though I can't be sure why." is stated. But before the two could ponder on what the meaning of the confrontation was above their head a very eye catching light show goes off. 

 "He is about as subtle as a sea train in a china shop",  "I believe you mean bull" Rebecca gives Cyrus 'the' look and he sweat drops,  "A bull is too subtle for our little Zidane." Cyrus lightly chuckled at the comment.  "True I suppose, I guess we need to get going then." the two nod at the thought and both vanish in a blur of color. ~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 31, 2013)

*North Blue/The Phoenix Pirates*

_Umbra Island..._
Commander Morgan Cross leaned over the balcony and gazed at the sea of humanity gathered down below. In the center of the town square stood the execution platform, a massive wooden construct that had taken a week to build. A ring of marines, three rows deep, stood guard around the platform. The entire square had been cordoned off, the only way in or out through several heavily manned checkpoints. Cross eyed the snipers positioned strategically atop the rooftops of the Gothic style buildings. The trap had been set. Cross couldn't help but wonder if it would be enough to lure her in.   

Lt. Jane Aubrey approached Cross and saluted. Her blond hair was set in thick cascading ringlets about her shoulders, a pristine officers coat draped about her shoulders. "Everything is ready sir. We had to sedate the stand in however. She kept screaming some nonsense about a nightingale." Cross nodded. The woman was a convicted murderer. She would've been set to hang regardless. He glanced up at the setting sun. In just a few minutes he'd be able to take off his armor. "Let's get this started." 

The Phoenix Pirates intermingled amongst the crowd. Rip-Jaw and Ten took their spots by one of the checkpoints. Thankfully the marines bought their story about being outcasts from a traveling circus. Roy glanced at them from his position by a row of closed down stores, grinning as Ten executed a whirling somersault in time to Rip-Jaw's music. They actually seemed to be making some money. "Not bad if I do say so myself." Roy felt a tug at his jacket sleeve. He turned about, surprised to see a statuesque raven haired woman garbed in a long black dress. He smiled at her. "Can I help you?" 

"Begging your pardon sir but would you like your fortune read?" 

She pointed at a nearby shop. A dilapidated sign hung from above with a crystal ball etched into the wood. Roy raised a curious eyebrow. The woman did have a pretty face. "Alright then." He followed her, stooping slightly as he passed through the door. The air was heavy with the cloying scent of incense. There was something else though. He wrinkled his nose. _Sulfur?_ "Come in. Come in..._Phoenix D. Roy_," cackled a voice from beyond two black curtains at the end of the room. An intense green glow radiated from behind the curtains. Roy stared at the woman, reaching for the handle of his bone knife. "Stay your hand good sir. You have nothing to fear in this place," the woman said with a smile, revealing jagged teeth like a piranha. The sight didn't do much to comfort Roy. The woman pulled the curtains apart, revealing an old crone perched atop a wooden stool. She stood barely four feet tall, shriveled arms resting over a bubbling cauldron of glowing green liquid. She gazed up at Roy with milky white eyes, flashing him a toothless grin. 

"Who are you crone? How do you know my name?" Roy asked.

"Careful who you call a crone, brat!" the old woman spat. "Sally has been predicting the fortunes of better men long before you were born, and will be doing so long after you are gone." She waved her hands about, causing the glowing liquid to bubble upwards like a miniature geyser. "You stand before Sally the Queen of Miracles. She knows all. She sees all!" 

Roy chuckled. This was quite amusing. "Okay I'll bite. Tell me my fortune." 

She shook her head. "Sally's miracles do not come free." 

"A couple beli then?" 

Sally waved her gnarled fingers at Roy's bone knife, eyes greedy. "You bear the fragment of a devils soul. I would have but a sliver of it."  

Roy drew the bone knife from his belt. In the glowing light it glinted like polished ivory. "This old thing. It's just some knife a woman gave me." Truth be told it was more than just a knife. It was as light as a feather but as hard as diamond. He handed it to Sally. "Here you are but good luck getting a piece off of that..." He paused as Sally peeled a thin strip off the bone blade. "How did you do that?" 

Sally ignored him and tossed back the knife to Roy, dropping the sliver of bone into the boiling liquid. From a nearby bowl she grasped what looked like a single strand of golden hair, then tossed it in. A green flash erupted. "Now let us see," she declared, peering closely into the liquid. Her voice sounded magnified, trance like. "You came to this island chasing the shadow of one most precious to you but there is a wolf nipping at your heels. Even now he is closer than you know." She looked up at Roy, eyes twinkling. "The queen you seek to free is but a false nightingale."

Roy scratched his head. "Could you translate that?" 

Sally continued on, her voice growing even louder. "You will fall in love with a flower and from your union shall spring forth a rose. Beware, for this rose bears thorns and will prove your demise!"

Suddenly a chorus of trumpets snapped Roy out of his daze. He stared about with a blank stare. The room was empty, nothing but old crates and cobwebs. "Roy!" He turned and and saw Izzy. The girl grabbed his hand and led him out the room. "I've been looking all over for you. C'mon the execution is about to start."  She glanced over her shoulder at the empty room. "What were you doing here anyway?" 

Roy rubbed his eyes. "Did you by any chance see a four foot tall old crone and a woman with piranha teeth?" 

"What?" 

"Never mind." 

They made their way into the crowd as the Queen of Shadows was marched onto the platform, head bowed low, a black cloak masking her face. She was bound by thick seastone shackles. A chorus of jeers erupted, taunts of 'Death to the Queen!' and 'Hang her!' filling the air. A tall lady marine with blond hair took the stage. Cross was no where to be seen however. Roy knew he wouldn't be far. Izzy stood on her tippy toes, straining to get a better view. "I can't see her face." The lady marine began reading aloud the sentence of death. Roy counted down under his breath. "Three, two, one..." 

A cry erupted from Rip-Jaw and Ten's direction. Roy turned and saw Ten leaping about in a frenzy, thrashing her hands back and forth as she broke free of her leash. Rip-Jaw called for help as he put on a show of trying to subdue her, clumsily knocking down the barricades set up nearby. Roy grinned as a squad of marines closed in on the fishman and android. "Stay close," he told Izzy, grabbing her hand and rocketing upwards on a current of wind. They came to a landing on the platform. "Now the real show begins!" Roy cried. He spun his hands about, creating a whirlwind which knocked away the closest marines. Izzy drew her silver pistols and aimed upwards, suddenly a bright flash erupted from the barrels, blinding any potential snipers. Roy made a beeline for the Queen of Shadows. The lady marine intercepted him, drawing a golden handled rapier. Roy met her slash with his bone knife, grinning as they crossed blades. "I'll take you over Cross any day." He changed levels suddenly and swept the woman's feet out from under her. "Now if you'll excuse me..." Roy somersaulted over the lady marine, bounding towards the Queen of Shadows. "I have some business to take care of."  Roy flung away the Queen's hood. His grin quickly turned to confusion. The face of a glassy eyed woman with short brown hair stared back at him. She screamed. Roy took a step back. "You're not the Queen!" 

"Ever the master of observation I see," a familiar voice declared. Roy barely avoided the cold steel aimed at his neck, snap rolling away. As he bounded to his feet he came face to face with non other than Commander Morgan Cross. The grizzled marine had stripped off his armor, clad in plain gray trousers and a black shirt. He wore a marine bomber jacket, a cigarette jutting from the corner of his mouth. "Phoenix D. Roy. It's been too long. You're not necessarily the pirate I was looking for, but you'll do," he said.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 2, 2014)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Umbra Island, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. IV]​
[Blackthorn Industries; Calm Belt]

 "My beloved" The Baroness opens the large double doors that led into Richard's inner sanctum. The man was adjusting his thin tie, his now light blue eyes shift from his reflection to that of his wife's as she entered further into his office.  "My lady" he replied while going back to the task of his tie. Walking with a slyness she allows a hand to fall on his shoulder and trace to his neck;  "Reports are coming back in from Umbra." 

 "And?" 

Is asked, his hand falling from the task at hand, the Baroness smiled, Richard hated ties. Reaching around his neck she began to tie it for him.  "The Marines had to sedate the stand in early this morning. What ever message your were trying to get to Ms. Allgood seems to be for naught; my beloved." is the reply given. Richard gave a soft smile, the one he gave when something was misinterpreted.  "Oh no, my wife. The message was never meant for my Nightingale." he replied turning to Alicia. She paused, it seemed that her husband was ever plotting.

 "No, the people that were meant to get the message did.",  "The Marines, so. You're reinforcing the sightings of the Maelstrom." a grin slipped across Richard's face.  "You have become ever the quick witted one. Tell me; is Night Raven in place?"

[Umbra]

 "Yes, my beloved"​
Atop a building a man painted in war colors sat. His face was firmly pressed against the rifle he'd just obtained, the feather he wore in his hair fluttred in Roy's updraft. His eyes seemed glassed over as a scowls was set about his lips. So many years without his shadow had turned him heartless. If not for the constant push of Richard he'd likely have ended up much like Roy's father. At least it was the time of day he could be out of that stuffy black tin suit. Sighing he turned his gaze behind him. A very large Sky Wolf, much taller than he at its shoulder, lay over the bones of the sniper that the rifle once belonged. it's molars which could crush steel easily split the bone it was chewing on. 

As he watched Izzy lets loose her blinding flash, which pulls the Grand Line native's attention. His eyes slowly trace to the execution platform as the imposter Sabrina let loose a scream.

[With Rip-Jaw]

The Marines crowed around him to aid him in his attempt to 'subdue' Ten. The large Fishman turned his attention to the platform, seemed that he hadn't drawn all the Marine's attention after all as a small group seemed to converge on the stand in the manner of helping Cross.  "Krosis, seems our tactics were for naught. Ms. Ten. Fastball Special?" he asks. The Android shoves off a couple Marines and nods. Leaping Rip-Jaw cradles her feet in his large hand and with a massive hurl he sends her flying toward the group of Marines that started to approach the stand.

"It's a Pirate!" one Marine exclaims. Rip-Jaw turned his gaze to the group of men.  "How observant of you human." Rip-Jaw muses as a rifles are levled on him. 'Fire!' is yelled, the large Fishman turned and ducked his head into the mass of his body as the bullets harmlessly bounced off his hard scales.  "I detest violence, but you leave me little choice. My turn." is stated as he snagged the nearest Marine by the feet. Standing to his full height he turns slinging the Marine like a blunt object. Several closer Marines are bowled over as Rip-Jaw launches the man into thier mass.  "Let us up the Ante, shall we?" is asked as he turned and  grabs onto the building behind him. With a grunt the whole structure starts to shake as he begins to lift it from it's foundation.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 2, 2014)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Umbra Island..._
The center of Hollows End erupted into chaos, hundreds of panicked citizens fleeing the zone of destruction. Atop the platform, Roy gazed from the imposter to Commander Cross. A trap? So it was. The marine slowly advanced towards Roy, sabre in hand. Cross waved off his subordinates. "Phoenix is mine!" 

Roy couldn't help but chuckle at the man's dogged stubbornness.  "I'm flattered Cross. You went to all this trouble for little old me." 

"Don't think this was ever about you, pirate. True, if it wasn't for you I'd probably still be brooding in that tower back on Skyfall Island, but I have much bigger targets on my mind." Cross declared. "You're just the appetizer before the main course." He came at Roy with blistering speed, stabbing in a blur. Roy parried what he could, bone blade clashing against high grade steel, dodging the rest with his patented aerial acrobatics. Roy ducked a looping swing. "I'm curious. Did you get slower..." He sidestepped a downward slash, sliding backwards along a cushion of air. "...or did I get faster?" 

Cross narrowed his eyes. "You've definitely gotten faster since our last encounter." He disappeared, blinking away like a ghostly apparition. He reappeared behind Roy, sending him sprawling forward with a roundhouse kick. "But since when were you under the impression that you had ever seen my true speed?" Cross moved in. Roy quickly rebounded to his feet, springing into a twirling handstand. Looping currents of wind pushed back the marine towards the far end of the platform. "Don't hold back on my account!" Roy exclaimed, flipping forward and snapping his right leg around. A slicing current of wind traveled across the platform like a buzzsaw towards Cross. *"Gale Slicer"* Roy shouted. Cross charged head on, swinging downward and bisecting the air slash. Cutting blades of wind flew past the platform and tore apart a row of stores, exploding violently. 

"Some help here!" Izzy cried. 

The young shipwright was crouched behind a wooden column of the hangman's noose, playing cat and mouse with the rapier wielding lady marine. Suddenly the platform shook violently as a nearby building went tumbling like a ten pin over a mass of unlucky marines. Roy laughed at the sight of Rip-Jaw looming over the smoke and debris. "Well played Mister Rip-Jaw!" Just beyond the platform steps, Ten sent a trio of marine rifleman flying like rag dolls. She moved in to intercept the lady marine. Roy eyed Cross with a smug grin. "How do you like my new friends?" 

Cross chuckled. The marine didn't seem perturbed in the slightest. "Weren't you listening to me?"

A savage roar filled the air, so powerful that Roy felt the impact against his chest. The windows around the city square exploded into a shower of glass shards. Roy's eyes widened as a humongous form arose from the harbor in the distance, easily dwarfing any mountain he had ever seen. The sight of the gigantic snapping turtle's mottled face and black eyes was enough to make any man shudder. Roy could just make out a sprawling castle atop its spiked shell. Surrounding the castle was a shimmering bubble of the type seen in the under sea capital of Fishman Island. The turtle let loose another roar, this one even louder. Roy could just make out a mass of figures swarming out of the castle gates and across the turtles shell, like an army of ants.  Izzy ran towards Roy, covering her ears. "This is soooo not good. We've got to go now!"

Cross strode past Roy, a bloodthirsty grin on his face at the sight of the monstrous turtle and the approaching horde. He glanced over his shoulder at Roy. "It was never just about you." 

"So all this was just a ruse to summon the real Queen of Shadows," Izzy exclaimed. "You're insane!" 

Cross shrugged. "It was that or death. You'd be surprised just how far a man will go to reclaim his honor." 

Roy remained silent. In that instant he understood Cross better then he ever had. He was on a quest to reclaim his father's honor and would stop at nothing to achieve it. They were both driven by their obsessions. A flock of ravens took flight from the castle, like a writhing cloud of living darkness. The ravens descended towards the city square, knocking over the marine sharpshooters arrayed along the rooftops. Roy covered his face as a column of ravens slammed into the platform, forming an orb of black energy. A smiling woman stepped out of the orb, bearing a long curved scythe in her right hand. She was flanked on either side by a large cloaked figure and a golden haired swordswoman with bright crimson eyes. Izzy gasped sharply and took a step back, grabbing hold of Roy's hand. Roy recognized the woman instantly. The bounty poster didn't do her justice, however. Her hair was raven dark, ruby red lips, eyes twinkling with mischief. Two black angelic wings extended from her back. 

"Am I late for my execution?" Sabrina Allgood asked. She grabbed her stand in by the throat, now nothing more than a blabbering mess, and lifted her into the air. "Poor thing." Sabrina licked her lips hungrily, opening her mouth wide. The stand in convulsed as black tendrils flew from her mouth and nostrils. Sabrina's eyes fluttered as she absorbed her stand in's shadow, gaining all the woman's memories and knowledge. Her ecstasy was cut short, smile contorting into rage. Roy saw a glimmer of fear as well, but it was there and gone again in less than a second. *"IMPOSSIBLE. YOU SAW HIM!?"* With a mere twist of her wrist she snapped the woman's neck, flinging her lifeless body towards the street. Sabrina's gaze fell on the rest of those assembled, murderous intent on her face. 

"Now who do I have to thank for this goddamned farce?" She focused on Roy's bone knife, then Izzy, eyes flaring angrily with recognition. Sabrina's smile returned in an instant. "It looks like this won't be a wasted trip after all."


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 2, 2014)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

Alubarna, Sandy Island; Grand Line​

*The Immortal King​*

"..."

Alexandria's head bowed the closer she stepped to her doom. Her face continued sinking lower with every audible click of her heels. The delightfully upbeat music made it seem as if this was something to actually be celebrated. Well, maybe it was. _Normally_. Sadly, all of the cheers, applause, and blaring music accomplished was making the princess feel sick to her stomach. The only thing that the young lady could feel in the pit of her stomach now was regret. How could she have been so foolish? How could she assume that she could save her home alone? The kingdom was already conquered... 

_Zy... where are you?_

Lord Osiris stood before his anxiously applauding simpletons, er, subjects with the largest shit-eating grin imaginable. Finally, it was _his_. Such a seemingly long and difficult plan to not only usurp the former ruler, but conquer Alabasta. The desert bandit had been fighting for longer than he could remember to overthrow the enormous kingdom. Who knew it could be _this_ easy? His 'angel' in disguise kept true to her word, and at last it was all his. 

Those in attendance were, unfortunately, far too brainwashed to tell the difference. No one knew when or how it happened, but it appeared to those with even an inkling of their past memories that it all occurred overnight. The bizarre changes in climate and landscape seemed, well, normal. In their conquered minds it was a long process and could only be attributed to the rumored goddess Gaea. 

Meanwhile, outside of the noisy wedding chapel, guards stood with dull expressions. "This really sucks," muttered a guard. "We can't even see the greatest wedding in history." The guard beside him roughly nudged him with an elbow, sneering as he shot back a curt, "Shh!"

The bored guard sighed and faced forward again, but off in the distance he could've sworn that he saw... a blue light?

King Shabaka sat in a cell with filthy rags as his clothing. The former ruler's closest allies and guards slumped on the rock-solid bed or rested in unending shame against the dusty stone floor. Igor, the hero of Alubarna, rose with a fist colliding with his open palm. "This is unacceptable! Are we really going to sit back and let the princess marry that scum!? We need to break out of here and stop it or we'll regret it forever!"

Shabaka's head sank as he sighed miserably. They were fortunate enough, or rather, unfortunate enough to remember it all. Being brainwashed sounded rather pleasant right now, in comparison. Ignorance could be bliss after all. He sluggishly canted his head to his raging servant, and the aged man's gravelly voice called out to him, "Igor, do not waste your strength. We're alive for whatever reason. Let that be enough for now." 

His head lifted, and the frowning King faced the bars refusing the imprisoned men their freedom. "All we can do now... is hope for a miracle." 


*At the entrance to Alubarna Palace*​
"D-damn it!" Brock Knightly raged, his energy draining. For some reasons the soldiers betrayed them, and marines were left falling one by one. It looked as if they were withering away, the liquid drained from them by the enormous roots emerging from the grassy surface as if they had minds of their own. All his ability allowed him to do was slow down the inevitable as a several brown tendrils slowly wrapped around his face, blocking the sky. _What in the hell is going on here...?!_

"Bimu Bimu no..." 

...?!

"BAKUDAN!"

As if reeling in agony the rampaging roots and vines flailed away, the scorching explosion of hot blue energy leaving them flailing about with colorful flames now attached. 

"We need to get to that Palace..." Zy muttered, a hand closing into a fist right as the other members of the Wrecking Crew began arriving one by one. With an unnaturally dutiful expression on his gradually seething visage Zy finished with, "No crazy heroics. Just focus on capturing Lexi, and escaping."











​
A whirlwind of slashes arrived on the scene, blades nearly clashing with a relaxed Zy until they clanked violently with Sasha. Her eerily calm voice announced, "I shall handle the invaders, Gaea."



"Bounty Hunter Kali! You guys are in trouble now!" Shouted one of the guards, scimitar in hand. Most of the guards went mostly unscathed, protected by the living plants. Hundreds of monstrous wooden counterparts of the crew rose from the ground and charged forward, sprinting at the crew.

"Go, stupid!" Manni shouted at Zy as she took to the sky, rocket legs firing blue blasts to assist her with flight before she opened fire on them from her equally prosthetic hand.

Dewitt plummeted from the sky in a mecha, crashing down while his glasses gleamed excitedly. In his thick accent the genius youth eagerly shouted, "Let's do this!"

"Look out! Big bear coming through!" Bazoo shouted before hurling a barrel at a few of his wooden counterparts.

"Fish-Man Boxing!" Havok screamed, lunging into an uppercut. The massive lake now in positioned before the stairs leading up to the Palace jumped to life, colliding with a group of the charging wooden subordinates.

Jamal exploded into a group of illusions while he hid in one of the barrels, shivering. "We'll never make it out of here alive..."

While Zy charged ahead pushing through the streets of Alubarna he glanced over his shoulder and managed a grin. They were like a well oiled machine, his crew. Already going into the pattern of brute force and trickery that always allowed them to slip through enemy clutches. The pirate slowed down eventually, magenta eyes taking in the arrival of a new figure in some royal robes that appeared out of thin air to now hover high in the sky above his crew.



"I expected to find a true threat... but it is only a group of pirates. I halted my wedding for _this_?" Osiris muttered with obvious disappointment. Lifting a hand, an enormous bolt of lightning slammed onto the members of the bravely battling crew from above. Bazoo, Manni, Dewitt, and Havok all crashed to the ground, smoking. 

Zy had that familiar glow in his eyes as he appeared in Osiris' face, but his neck was immediately clutched by a bandaged hand. "Gnh!" 

"You're fast," Osiris complimented the struggling pirate as he slowly acknowledged Zy with piercing golden eyes. "For a rookie, anyway."

_What's this guy made of!?_ Zy wondered as he pummeled Osiris on his body and face, striking him at wherever was visible. Each hit, instead of connecting, rose up as golden flames. _S-Shit...! A logia...?!_

"Stop struggling and sleep, boy." Osiris calmly instructed before ice began encasing a bewildered Zy. Despite Zy's training the rapid formation of the ice surrounding him at such close proximity was too much for him. 

_Lightning and ice too...? What is his devil fruit...? F-fuck, I'm losing consciousness... _

When Zy in the ice coffin hit Alubarna's streets Osiris commanded, "Take the coffin to the cell. Also, prepare the seastone cuffs. There are others arriving to hinder my wedding..."  As Osiris finished Cyrus and Rebecca hit the battlefield that the smoking and inured crew rested unconsciously upon.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 3, 2014)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Umbra Island, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. V]​
Night Raven's eyes widen as he felt the very building he stood perched on shake violently under the roar of the massive snapping turtle. Pulling the feather from over his eyes he is just only able to fall into a door before a mass of shadow ravens flocked by knocking many a sharp shooter off their feet, some to their death in a free fall to the cobble stone streets below as in that instant a door opens allowing the Ex-Marine to step out into 'relative' safety.  "Always one for a grand entrance, eh shadow bitch?" is grumbled as he pulled himself to a squat.  Pushing a knotted finger into his stringy mess of hair the Blackthorn Industries enforcer presses a button that is set next to a Micro Den. The small snail's eyes pop open as it starts to transmit on a frequency no other Den can tap into.

On Richard's table a black Den squirms to life interrupting the conversation that he and the Baroness is having.  "He has 'perfect' timing my lady." the bemused Richard states taping his fingers off the desk;  "Speak" is ordered. Night Raven's voice echoes from the snail as it's eyes slanted to the side. 

 "Sabrina has made her grand entrance. She is confronting Cross and Phoenix as we speak, and it looks as if she has Ravenbeard himself and LaSwann are with her." is reported. Richard looked at his Baroness then back to the Den, Den.  "You know your orders Raven." she states in the stead of her husband,  "Yes, Baroness. I do. But I also have other news to report; seems that Sabrina knows that Mr. Blackthorn was here, she ate the imposter's shadow." is added. This brings a smile to the businessman's face.  "Well, this was a happy coincidence; I figured the Marines would have been hang happy and strung her up before my Nightingale arrived... Run interference, release a pack of the Sky Wolves into Marine HQ, then pay your visit to her castle. She wants to believe in ghost. Allow her." 

with that Richard cuts the connection. Night Raven stands to his feet opening a door he steps inside the Marine base; it was quite the scene of chaos. No one even noticed that he'd arrived. Which was okay, that meant that the Sky Wolves would be a even bigger surprise.

[With Rip-Jaw]

It was only the briefest of moments that the large Fishman could assess the situation. From the confrontation of Cross and Roy to the large turtle that had just barged onto the scene. His attention was so split that he did realize that a very large Marine had snuck up on him. Well big for a human, he stood over ten feet tall. He still looked like an adolescent to Rip-Jaw. It was the electrical buzz that caught the gargantuan's attention.  "Gha!" Rip-Jaw's body froze as the current ran up his spine, the shuddering blow that conveyed it was of little notice as he took several more to the side.  "Thought you were a tough one did ya?" a bear like voice asks as another powerful hook catches Rip-Jaw in the ribs. It took all the control that the large Fishman could muster to turn to his aggressor.

Before him stood the Marine popping his knuckles, the steel knuckles he wore crackling with energy;  "I do not know whom you are, human. But you are angering me." the large reptilian states as he fell to all fours, he was still massive, but in this state he could react and his mass was lower. The Marine grinned,  "Lieutenant Commander, James Shale. They call me the Blue Streak." is stated as he pulled a fist to the air. A blue current of electricity flowed over the knuckles he wore. A fitting name to say the least. Rip-Jaw's scaled lips curled revealing a row of his teeth, this was going to be quite the problem he thought. An electrical current could cause him to go into a raging fit, and Izzy was busy at the moment, so that could be bad. 

 "I like my fish fried." the Marine brute said with a sick grin, but as he started forward his eyes widen as an arrow tears into his side. Looking down he has but just the moment to contemplate what had just happened as he is dragged into darkness that a door slams on.  "If I were you." the voice echoed behind Rip-Jaw causing the large creature to turn. before him stood an Indian in war paint. Memories flashed and the large Fishman brought his head to his hands.  "Let it slide for the moment, focus big man. Your friends, they are in trouble. Even with Commander Cross, the Shadow Queen is stronger still and she has allies too." he states pointing to the execution stand. Rip-Jaw pulls his focus enough to see that Roy and Cross was being confronted by Sabrina, a large cloaked figure and a blonde swords woman. Not thinking of his own safety he glances back to where Night Raven stood. Only empty space remained. That was okay, he could sort his head out later. Right now he had to help Roy. 

The street rumbled under his weight as he charged toward the stand on all fours.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 4, 2014)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Nanohana , Sandy Island; Grand Line]​*​
[Battle on the Square II]​
[Why We're Called the Wrecking Crew]

-The Wedding Chapel; Enter Alastair-

Three solid claps echo through the empty, blood stained building. The Plant Controlling woman grits her teeth and turns toward to the entrance of the Holy place. Standing there was a very unimposing man, dressed in a pressed gray suit and a shallow smile plastered across his facial features; his goatee is neatly groomed and well kept. Pulling himself from the door frame he steps into the chapel the false smile that capped his features slowly faded as he spread both arms wide.

 "I would ... um, almost commend you for your... um, dedication and skill... If you weren't such a rank and file armature." is stated while his arms fell back to his side, a scowl slowly spreading where that falsehood of a smile once sat.  "Oh, um, please don't get up on my account ... you know, um, I wouldn't..." 

Several large roots burst forth from the floor, rise and attempt to pin this man to the wall, just as was done with Alexandria. But in this case the roots met a much more formidable foe and as they come into contact with that neatly pressed suit all wither, die and wisps away in breeze of the open door. A hand moves and flicks some of the dust away, from the spot on his suit the man's gaze turned back to the woman who could only blankly stare at the man that now stood before her.  "Um... as I was, um, trying to say I'm stronger than you. If you were to allow..." a large, singular, root spirals from the ground ensnaring the man. If he couldn't be speared, his life would be drank from him. 

But as with the deadly roots before this one too withers and dies.  "Tell me; did that last display of affection make you sick enough to attack, um, or are you just a rude lady?" he asks patting his sleeves. Stepping further into the church the man wraps his arms around his back.  "Now, I'll be clear. Um I'm not going to take the time to figure out if you are you, or just one of those creatures that are getting their roots handed to them in fight that is going on right now. Regardless of which, I'm going to lecture you now. Um, because you are rude... um, but mostly because how much of an armature you are ..." he walked toward the alter as he spoke but pauses just a moment. His eyes shifting to a woman, dead and gone, with her head and shoulders slouched back over the pew she sat.  

 "Such a voluptuous body is wasted in death... um, and she has a nice face too." is stated as he tilted her head forward with a thumb to her lower lip. The man stood solemn for a moment and seemed to reflect;  "Pity; I'm always looking for the next Ex-Girlfriend. Luckily for me, something as trivial as a premature death can't stop me." feeling the Plant-woman's eyes fall on him he turns to her.  "What are you thinking about, you are a very depraved woman." he stated as he turned his attention back to the dead attendee. Placing a hand on her ample bosom the woman's body seems to pulse as it begins to stitch itself back together. Soon a horrid wail can be heard as the woman was forced to re-live her body being torn to death. A precaution so the woman is numb to her surroundings.

Her bright gray eyes flash to life and she huddles to herself as the man caresses her face;  "Um, may I have this seat?" he asks. The woman still in shock just shivers. Taking this as a yes he steps across her and knocks her dead boy friend to the ground. Taking a seat he realizes that the Plant... thing was still there.  "Um, you're still here?" is asked as he allowed his arm to fall over the distraught woman's shoulders.  "Oh, um, right. I was suppose to lecture you ... Tell, um, you what lady. I'm no longer interested in that, I will however tell you why you've doomed your plans here." he states as if he could peer into the future. 

As he rubbed the woman's bare arm he continues.

-With Zidane and Cyrus-     










​
Zy's words withstanding, the bit of his blood that ran through the Hare's veins boiled in anger. As if it knew what Zy now understood and though Cyrus didn't know what was going on his attitude suddenly started to reflect his friends. Under his fur his knuckles ran white as he death gripped the weapon. A shimmering glimmer falls across the dark blade as Cyrus moves it to his other hand so it doesn't affect his friend and soon a chilly vapor starts to pour off the deathly blade. Head turning to Osiris Cyrus gives a bit of a snarls,  "This is your only chance, or you too will fall as Titan." is stated as if it would mean something to this God King wanna be. Hearing Cyrus' words Rebecca lays Manni back down, the treatment she was giving halted as she stood. Manni as well as the rest would live without her help and soon her hand slipped to her side, there she reached for the sword of Hatanzo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2014)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Umbra Island..._
Sabrina pointed an accusatory finger at Roy's bone dagger. "Where did you get that? Do you work for him?" She laughed bitterly, a sound full of paranoia. "Of course you do. Paulsgrave always loved to plot and scheme. He thinks it's all some game!" Her eyes swirled with darkness, throbbing veins welling across her forehead. *"WELL I CAN PLAY GAMES AS WELL!"* Roy scratched his head in confusion. "I work for no one. My business with you is my own."  He took a step towards her. Izzy grabbed his shoulder, trying to pull him back, but he shrugged her off. He was so close to his goal now. It was now or never. "You took my father's shadow. I want it back.." Suddenly Cross dashed in between them, slashing downward towards Sabrina. The golden haired swordswoman who stood by Sabrina quickly intercepted the attack, deflecting his sabre with a giant segmented blade. 

"You wanna dance tough guy?" the swordswoman asked, an amused smile on her face. 

"She looks exactly like Helen Swann," Izzy said.  

The rapier wielding lady marine stepped forward. "Elena LeSwann I presume. The similarity is certainly uncanny," she said, calmly adjusting her gold rimmed spectacles. 

"Too bad for you it's just skin deep. That bitch has got nothing on me," Elena replied. 

Cross began circling, leveling his sabre at Sabrina. "It's time you faced true justice Shadow Witch. Do you remember me?" 

Sabrina stared quizzically at Cross. "I'm sorry but you'll have to jog my memory. I can't be expected to remember the face of every errant fly I swat from my path."   

"You slaughtered my crew, stole their shadows!" He pointed at the burning harbor in the distance. "Turned them into those undead monsters!" 

Sabrina cackled with amusement. "Oh. Was that all? It sounds like just another run of the mill day for me. Don't be such a crybaby about it. At least you lived."

Cross attacked without hesitation. In that moment the entire platform erupted into chaos. Elena moved in on Cross but was intercepted by the lady marine, the two swordswomen clashing blades in a flurry. Sabrina laughed as Cross came at her. With a mere wave of her hand she sent the marine flying off his feet with a shadow tendril. She turned towards Roy and Izzy. "As for you two." She pointed her right index finger, the tip transforming into a spiked tendril which shot out like a bullet. Roy pushed Izzy aside. He dove out of the path of the tendril, snap rolling to his feet and hurling a fist shaped current of wind at Sabrina. *"Gale Force Fist!"*  Sabrina remained motionless, grinning as a shadow materialized in front of her, absorbing the currents of air. The shadow winked at Roy, giggling like a mischievous child. In an instant Sabrina was gone. Roy gasped as he felt a shadowy tendril wrap tightly around his neck. 

"I'm finding it hard to believe that Paulsgrave would choose you as an agent. Could it be that you're just an ignorant  pawn?" Sabrina mused, appearing behind Roy and lifting him upwards. Roy fought for air, the tendril becoming a makeshift noose. Before he could even think to answer, the platform jolted violently. Rip-Jaw appeared, nearly overturning the entire structure. Two massive fists bore down over the shadow woman but were caught by the large cloaked figure. A maniacal laugh drifted from underneath the cloak. "Oh captain my captain," Sabrina said with a mock swoon. The cloaked figure pushed Rip-Jaw off his feet, ripping away his hood and revealing the gray and mottled face of Pazzo D. Morte, the original captain of the Ravenbeard Pirates. Pazzo leaped towards the street and stalked towards Rip-Jaw, yellowed eyes fixed hungrily upon the fishman. Roy felt himself passing out, in desperation he hurled his bone dagger towards Sabrina while her attention was diverted. His eyes widened as Sabrina snatched the blade out of mid air without even looking. She gazed admiringly at the elaborate handle, then at Roy. "Now where were we?" she asked. Roy coughed up blood. With a trembling hand he flipped Sabrina the bird.  

"This isn't over!" a voice cried from above. Cross descended from the sky, cleaving the shadowy tendril in two. Roy fell onto his side, gasping for air. He looked up at Cross, grinning. "A marine saving a pirate. Who would've thought it."  

"Don't think you've escaped your appointment with the hangman, Phoenix," Cross grunted, wiping blood from his forehead. "I've got bigger fish to fry at the moment."  

"Oh how heartwarming!" Sabrina exclaimed with mock laughter. "Two rivals working together to take down their common enemy." Sabrina's living shadow appeared behind her, holding Izzy by the neck. "But that's not how this story ends!" 

"Izzy!" Roy bounded towards Sabrina but stopped short as she pressed his bone dagger against Izzy's neck. Sabrina gazed closely at Izzy. "I recognize you girl. You're one of Jessie Roseo's filthy little spawn aren't you?"   

"Go to hell you old witch!" Izzy cried, struggling in vain to free herself.

"Ah yes. There goes that famous Roseo charm." Sabrina grabbed Izzy by the hair and titled her face up, drawing a trickle of blood from her neck. "I promised your mother that she would pay for disrespecting me. Isn't this just the perfect way to teach her a lesson." She cackled madly with laughter. "Karma is certainly a bitch!" 

"If you hurt her I'll kill you!" Roy snarled. 

Sabrina gazed coldly at Roy. "Your words mean nothing to me. You say you want your father's shadow back but just how far are you willing to go?" She nodded at Cross. "And you. How far will you go to reclaim your shadow?" A cry could be heard as the lady marine landed before Sabrina in a bloody heap. Elena strode beside Sabrina, resting her bloody sword casually across her right shoulder. "Pathetic," Elena declared."Can we just kill them already?" she asked plaintively.

Sabrina shook her head. "No. I haven't had my fill of amusement yet." She tossed the bone dagger back at Roy's feet.  "You have an hour. One hour before this island burns to ash and I sail away with your comrades." Sabrina's shadow exploded into a whirlwind of ravens, engulfing her and taking off into the night sky. A portion of the flock separated and surrounded Pazzo. In an instant the undead giant was gone. Roy followed the flocks progress as they returned to the castle atop the  snapping turtle in the distance. He gazed about the empty platform, eyes vacant. It was just him and Cross, a visibly injured Rip-Jaw in the street. Roy's eyes lit up with rage, an anger he didn't think possible. He had sworn to escort Izzy safely back to her home. If he couldn't even keep his word then he didn't deserve to be the Pirate King. "I'm going to make her pay..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 5, 2014)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Umbra Island, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. VI]​
The large Fishman scaled the execution stand like a great ape, the wooden structure threatening to buckled with each foot he ascended. Above him a deadly dance was already playing out and he cursed his slow body as he inched his way to the sky. A low hiss escaping his scaled lips as that ever present feeling of dread clamped firmly to the back of his mind. What seemed like a lifetime to Rip-Jaw was merely a few minutes. But in that time, Roy had gotten himself into quite the predicament. Pulled form his feet, the young pirate captain gasped for air while his feet dangled. By the time Rip-Jaw was able to reach his full height he could tell that Roy was quickly loosing consciousness. 

The platform shook under Rip-Jaw's weight with the promise of overturning the structure. Pulling his two sledgehammer like hands together he towered over Sabrina's form bringing them down with enough force to level a two story house. The cloaked figure, however, intercepts to Rip-Jaw's surprise. The large Fishman's muscles ripple with power as he tries to overpower the large figure. With a roar of laughter the cloaked figure break's Rip-Jaw's attack and then proceeds to shove his large frame from the platform. Surviving Marines and by standards dive away as the mass of the Fishman cause small tremors. From above a graying Pazzo leaps to the ground even as his opponent pulled himself to his feet. 

Yellow eyes locked onto the behemoth as he charged hooked claws attempting to tear Pazzo limb from limb. Pazzo, however, was more nimble than he looked as he side stepped the lunge. A fist wrapped around the Fishman's salience and pulled his head toward a meat club of a fist. For the fist time that the Fishman could remember he was seeing stars as his head snaps to the side only to be brought back in for a second bone jarring shot. A feral snarl leaves Rip-Jaw's throat snapping back he is able to free himself. With a charge he pushes his head and neck pass Pazzo tackling the large human/zombie. But Pazzo didn't budge. What follows is a massive double ax handle that forces the much larger Fishman to his hands and knees. Pazzo laughs hollowly while reaching down. 

Grabbing Rip-Jaw by that metallic ring collar he lifts the Fishman from the ground. With a spinning heave he tosses him through a nearby building causing it to implode into itself. Pazzo stalks as a section of roof is hurled toward him. Pazzo shatters it before vanishing in a blur of putrid gray and brown. From the building Rip-Jaw is tossed like a bag of potatoes. With a roar the Fishman rolls across the street landing close to the execution stand. Struggling Rip-Jaw  feels his consciousness fading. Scaled lips rolled up over jagged teeth as he pulled himself back to his feet to only  spin to all fours snapping his tail out like a whip. Experienced far beyond anything Rip-Jaw could imagine Pazzo intercepts the tail snaring it between his arm and ribs. The shattered wave that followed in the attack's wake shatters another shop as Pazzo wraps into the tail driving an elbow into it almost breaking it. 

Rip-Jaw roars in pain as he feels his body being reeled in. A shattering haymaker splinter teeth from the Fishman's head as he finally falls into blissful darkness. Huffing as he crashes back to the ground Rip-Jaw starts to fade as blood flowed from his mouth to pool around his head. But before Pazzo could finish the job he is engulfed in shadow ravens and carted away back toward Sabrina's castle. Only carnage and destruction are left in the wake of the Queen of Shadows.

Above the square on a still standing building a door appears, from it Night Raven walks out a long pipe in hand. Leaning against a chimney he lights it while one of the large Sky Wolves makes it way from the door as it closes. Laying at Night Raven's feet it begins to lick the blood from it's paws. Pulling the pipe from his lips he begins to count the living with it. Pulling it back to his teeth his glossy eyes turn back to the massive castle.  "What now Mr. Phoenix?" he asks himself leaning back to the chimney.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2014)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

*Umbra Island...*
Roy leapt off the platform and sprinted towards Rip-Jaw. The fishman looked in a bad way. "Ten!" he exclaimed. The female android landed beside Roy. "Do you have any medical knowledge in that mechanical brain of yours." Ten nodded. "I have been programmed with a basic repository of medical knowledge and techniques." That was a relief, Roy thought. "Good. Take Mister Jaw back to _The Dagger_. Do what you can for him." Roy stood up and gazed at the humongous snapping turtle in the harbor, atop its spiked shell sat Sabrina's castle. Izzy was somewhere in there. He glanced at Ten. "If Izzy and I aren't back within the hour then leave this island." 

Ten remained silent. She considered Roy for a few seconds then nodded. "Very well." She crouched under Rip-Jaw and lifted the fishman into the air, servo motors whining audibly in her joints as she took on his full weight. The fishman groaned as Ten lifted him up. Roy patted him on the shoulder. "I'm sorry. I shouldn't have gotten you into this mess my friend."  It was one of several mistakes he planned on rectifying shortly. As Ten made her way out of the square, Roy regarded Cross silently. The marine stood at the edge of the platform, barking orders into a den den mushi.  

"So what will it be Cross?" Roy cried. "You and me against the shadow woman?" 

Cross narrowed his eyes at Roy. "An alliance, is that what you think this is? The day I need a pirates aid is the day I resign my commission from the marines."   Suddenly he rocketed upwards into the night sky, kicking off the very air itself. 

"Stubborn fool..." Roy engulfed the lower half of his body within a spinning cyclone and took to the air. "I'm coming Izzy."

Izzy was tossed into the dungeon, landing unceremoniously onto the stone cold floor. Next came the lady marine. She lay still in the corner, face and hair bloodied. Izzy wasn’t even sure if she was still alive. The cell bars clanged shut. Elena LeSwann stepped up to the steel bars. In her right hand she held the lady marine’s golden handled rapier, gazing admiringly at the ornate blade. Izzy wished she could knock that smug grin off her face. “You’re gonna be sorry!” Izzy shouted. It was a pitiful threat but the best she could muster. Elena swept her golden hair to the side and laughed. “Don’t tell me you still believe your captain is going to save you? If he has any goddamn sense then he’s sailing right the hell away from this island as I speak.” 

“Roy won’t stop until there isn’t a single breath left in his body,” Izzy exclaimed defiantly, jumping to her feet. The anger that welled up inside her felt far better than the helplessness. “You think my parents won’t come for me when they hear about this? My mom will flatten you into a pancake.” 

Elena mock trembled. “I’m shaking kid. Really I am.”

Izzy slammed her fists against the steel bars, her bruised knuckles instantly regretting it a second later. “My godfather is the strongest man in the world. My godmother is the Queen of Swords. You have no idea who you’re messing with.” Elena’s crimson eyes flashed at the mention of Helen Swann. Izzy felt short of breath as she felt the swordswoman’s intense gaze upon her, almost as if there was an invisible wave of pressure bearing down upon her chest. “Little girl, I’d chop you up into little pieces and feed you to Sabrina’s zombie dogs if it meant bringing that bitch Helen Swann over here.” She sneered at Izzy, nothing but malice behind those cold eyes. “And don’t think I haven’t seriously considered it either. You may be relevant to my mistress, but I’ve been known to go overboard from time to time.” Suddenly Izzy was glad for the steel bars between them, not that the swordswoman couldn’t slice through them with ease if she wanted to. Izzy watched as Elena strode away. “Enjoy what little time you have left in this world,” Elena called back with a wave, disappearing down the long torchlit corridor. Izzy exhaled sharply, flopping cross legged to the floor. Her anger had dissipated. Now she just felt numb. 

“Don’t lose hope,” a weak voice behind her rasped. Elena was amazed to see the lady marine back on her feet, one hand pressed against the wall, the other folded over her bloodied midsection. “Commander Cross will stop at nothing to bring down the Shadow Woman, and something tells me that neither will your captain.” She leaned back against the wall, grimly examining her wound. With a grunt she tore off her left shirt sleeve and wrapped it tightly around her midsection. “The odds may be against us but we’re not out of this fight yet.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 10, 2014)

*Marineford...*
Fleet Admiral Zane Garrick grunted as he lifted the twenty ton weight over his head, a warmup to loosen his muscles. At just over 65 some would've called him over the hill, body lined with scars, hair now more gray than black. They might've been right, but even at his worst he could still out punch any man alive. Garrick fully extended his arms upwards, locking them in place. He counted inwardly, _five, four, three, two, one_... 

The door to his private gym slammed open. Garrick cursed as the frantic marine stopped at the threshold and saluted. "I'm sorry sir but this is an emergency." 

"What is it?" Garrick growled. He shifted the barbell to one hand and casually tossed it aside, the impact causing the heavily reinforced floor to vibrate. Garrick adjusted the eyepatch over his right eye as he stalked towards the comm officer. "Well let me hear it!" he boomed. Since when did the marines begin churning out so many pussies? 

"You wanted to be appraised of Commander Cross's operation on Umbra Island." 

Garrick nodded. That damned Cross and his obsession. Garrick regretted giving the man so much latitude, but it couldn't be helped. To make matters worse there were reports of the _Maelstrom_ appearing in the North Blue. Everyone at high command was on high alert at the seemingly impossible reappearance of Paulsgrave Williams. Garrick could barely believe the news himself. He had been there when Helen Swann cut down Paulsgrave with the mother of all flaming slashes. Nobody could've come back from that. "What's the status?" Garrick asked.   

"The Queen of Shadows has made landfall and is pillaging Umbra island. We've also lost contact with the base. It seems they've been attacked from within. The last thing we heard was..." The marine hesitated. "The howling of wolves sir." 

Garrick narrowed his eyes. Just what the hell kind of freakshow had Cross brought down upon that godforsaken island. "I have to report this to the Council."

*The Grand Line...*
_Helen collapsed to one knee, coughing up blood. Her vision was starting to go blurry, reserves all but spent. She blinked at the rising sun. Was it morning already? It felt as if they had been dueling forever. The smoldering craters of what had once been mountains lay around them, an entire island blasted to ruins in the wake of their nonstop clash. Her foe remained standing but Helen could tell he was feeling the pain and fatigue nearly as much as she was. 

"Is that what I taught you? Get up!" Alfonso Knoxx exhorted with a wave of his seastone blade.  Helen could see the faint glimmer of hope in his eyes, that she might actually be strong enough to pull this off. "You're not taking my title by half assing it," he said. It took all her will but Helen managed to rise to her feet. She took a deep breath, centering herself. He was right. She had to be willing to put everything on the line and rise beyond her limits. Helen leveled Heartsbane at Knoxx. The crimson steel blackened with haki and burst aflame. Her eyes welled up with tears. This would be the end for one of them. 

"I'll miss you Knoxxy..."  

The Strongest Swordsman in the World grinned at her. "Same here kid."_ 

Twenty years later...
Helen staggered onto the deck, shielding her eyes from the harsh noonday sun. "Coffee," she grumbled. "Lot's of coffee." Fontus nodded at the pot of piping hot brew beside the wheelhouse. "This is why we don't challenge Elbaf giants to drinking contests." Helen poured herself a mug. Nothing tasted hotter and sweeter after a massive hangover. "I won didn't I?" she replied defensively.    

Fontus rolled his eyes. "In any case we made good time out of Fishman Island. This ship Jessie Roseo loaned you is really something else." He gestured at the clear blue waters around them. "Welcome back to Paradise."

Helen gazed at the horizon. It had been a few years since she ventured into the first half of the Grand Line. "So who is first on your list?" Fontus asked.

Helen mulled it over. "I'd like to see my old apprentice."


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 11, 2014)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*Alubarna, Sandy Island; Grand Line​*

*
The Wrecking Crew vs The Mythical Zoan​

*
"Titan? Fool. The name of some fallen myth means nothing to me. You think us to be equals? Well I do not take kindly to threats, _boy._ Do you truly wish to challenge me? *THEN COME!*" Crowed the ambitious tyrant. With his hands now coiled in bandages gripped tightly to the hovering figures hands, Osiris sneered and blue flames erupted around his body as the sky appeared to completely lose control of itself. Lightning, thunder, flames, hail, wind, and water all flew around in some chaotic dance, mutilating buildings and sending soldiers either cowering or fleeing.

"Not in the mood to fuck around," Zy muttered as he took a few steps forward, signifying his desire to take an initial crack at the crooked usurper. While causally walking into center of the blizzard the pirate's fist smacked into a waiting palm. Hail whizzed by Zy, and his scarf flailed about, caught in the breeze of the intensifying storm that Osiris was brewing. 

"Are you done, pirate? Upon failing to receive an answer from the blizzard below Osiris rolled his neck to the side to shout at Cyrus and Rebecca, "Your friend looks to be done! Which of you are next?! To come against me with such an obvious weakness... Path--GNH!" Grunted Osiris before a thin red ray of light erased the space that his jaw used to occupy.

Regenerating rapidly, Osiris found his gaze snapping about with a hint of desperation. What hit him? He didn't even manage to notice it. It all happened at a speed Osiris couldn't even fathom, much less react to. When he spotted Zy he now watched the youth with mild interest. Before he could catch himself his fist was twitching with anxiousness. Who was this...? This apparent nobody? He wanted so desperately to catch him now... like a persistent little gnat that he was.

While Osiris pondered his fate Zy stood motionless on the most stable rooftop remaining, fists in his pockets. The second most obvious change to Zy was that his scarf and coat was now surrounded by a cloud of smoke. The most notable change? The scowling pirate's body gave off a humming red glow while his whipping bangs swept aside to reveal that his eyes shifted from their darling magenta color to a boiling shade of crimson red. "Try to keep up." 


The King of Arabasta watched with absolute interest, as did most of his now disloyal subjects. It reminded them all of the former King of the Pirates, Kaiser Winter, and his mighty devil fruit being at work once more. Who was challenging such a disastrous fruit, and surviving...? "Prepare yourselves, this day may be the dawn of our freedom..."


*With Gaea...*


"I'll tell you nothing, but, meddling in the affairs of others is distasteful, is it not?" Gaea calmly replied as she sized up the newcomer before a seductive smile rose on those glossy green lips. A finger now residing on her cheek as she emerged from the thick shelter of vines she'd built for herself, the wickedly smiling vixen suggestively offered, "Surely we can come to a compromise?"

Meanwhile strange pollen drifted throughout what stood of the chapel and out into Alubarna. The dying princess twitched first, and then hunched forward, lost in some unholy land between the brink of death and her abominable new life. The seed now residing where her heart used to be kept the pale royal going as her blood-stained wedding dress shifted to match the young woman's random jerking movements. 












One by one, resurrected minions rose slain by Osiris rose, and whoever they touched resulted in the energy being sapped out of them... which further empowered the temptress Gaea. A bean that one of her many wooden doppelgangers dropped onto Arabasta's war-torn streets began rapidly ascending, a beanstalk rising only to become lost in the endless dark clouds. 


"If it is war you desire, then it is war you shall have. The stories of the old-blood are true, and the ancients shall return. With them, shall start the fall of Arabasta... and it shall be on your hands, _pirates_."

Nearby the now towering beanstalk thunder boomed and lightning flashed while Zy relentlessly assaulted the unstoppable tyrant. Zy's beams, which were now discharging with the speed and destructive potency of actual lasers, continually missed or shot through Osiris... who wielded upgraded reflexes matching the lightning that he mastered. As one of the bolts struck Zy's chest it nailed the pirate and electrocuted him worse than it ordinarily would with the rain falling so heavily. The grimacing youth barreled through several walls, grunting each time, and then found himself tumbling onto the middle of the Palace's courtyard.

"Hmm..?" Osiris remarked as the distracted immortal was slashed across the back by Rebecca and a glowing Sword of Hatanzo. His hand swept towards her face with lightning speed as he snarled out, "Bitch!" The fist missed, however, and Cyrus landed with Rebecca cradled in his arms.

"He's not a Logia..." Rebecca panted after Cyrus placed her down. "What Jed mentioned... well, I cut him, but he's... still regenerating. I don't know what he could be..."

"Hmm..." Cyrus pondered on it while a descending blur slashed dual scimitars at him. He blocked them both effortlessly, and with a flick of his wrist sent the undead Alexandria hurtling into the distance. "I'll hold him off. Take the crew and head for the sea for now. Beanstalks don't randomly appear and skyrocket into the heavens, and if I know my folklore, then... 

"..." Rebecca would normally argue with him, but she understood better now. This was one of those situations that would get eerily was before it got better. Snatching him by the shirt, the girl planted a firm kiss on him, and nodded, "We'll retrieve Alexandria and retreat, for now. Catch up!"

"..." The grinning hare had reddened cheeks as he spotted Alexandria chasing Rebecca. Even better. "Let's see here... now to deal with you." 

A bolt of lightning struck an icy dome Cyrus formed, before thick shards of ice zipped at the hovering menace. Osiris dodged them by sweeping to the side, and then narrowly avoided a spinning kick that exploded his head, which followed with Osiris spreading his fingers. Right as Cyrus' foot flew through his head Osiris muttered from his quickly regenerating mouth, "That's a nice technique, Rabbit. Do you mind if I borrow it? FINAL-SHOCK!"

Flashing crackling light spread over Alabasta as an enormous orb of lightning continued expanding until it covered an enormous portion of the city. It happened in what seemed an instant, and the soldiers remaining conscious crumpled to the ground, bodies smoking.

"C-Cyrus... We've gotta... get that guy away from the city..." Zy muttered while clambering to his feet, unsure of Cyrus could even hear him. His ears were ringing and blood began pouring from either side of his mouth. A blue glowing disc of laser-beam energy appeared beneath him, and sizzled on Zy's shoes when he landed on it. 

"I'm afraid not," Gaea whispered as a vine caught Zy around his neck. As it tightened to strangle him, Zy's neck shined blue and burnt the vine, which darted back swiftly. "You'll be dealing with _me_, love.~"

"You! Just the bitch I was looking for!" Zy exclaimed as a blue sphere shined around his fist.

"Really...? Because I think you should know, love. If _I_ die? Your beloved dies." Gaea cruelly informed him, and a sick sadistic smile spread when she saw the pirate's fist slowly lower. 


*Meanwhile, at some stolen ship...*


"Put your backs into it!" Bazoo yelled to be heard over the wailing storm. He along with the rest of the crew busily threw their belongings onto the deck.

"Would someone mind telling me why in the heck we're running away?!" Manni shouted while scooping a handful of pink bangs and flicking them out of her face.

"Hold her down!" Dewitt cut in to shout at the others while checking on Alexandria. "I think I can fix her!"

"Okay!" Rebecca screamed back, her super strength pinning Alexandria's upper body down.

"Ow, ow, ow," Jamal repeated, getting kicked each time while attempting to keep Alex's legs down as well.

In the background what felt like an earthquake spread throughout Arabasta. The ground was rumbling, but it wasn't nearly as eerie as what echoed after. Giants came crashing down, similar to but not the Elbaf kind either. The voice of one so enormous it was approximately the full size of Titan, the Tyrant of Sealand, called out in an island shaking voice,

*"Fee-fi-fo-fum..."​*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2014)

*The Phoenix Pirates/North Blue*

_Umbra Island..._
Sabrina gazed into the den den mushi recorder, eyes glittering like onyx. *"That's right Roseo, your precious daughter is in my custody. Consider her my honored guest for now."* Sabrina paced back and forth across the throne room, getting herself in the mood. *"But if you do not accede to my demands, I promise that your daughter will suffer unimaginable horrors."* Sabrina pressed the pause button and turned towards the black cloaked man standing by the golden throne. *"What do you think Fitzroy? Too dramatic?"* she asked.  Sabrina had known the old steward since she was just a little girl. They had both been slaves to House Swann. All these years later now she served him. 

"Jessie Roseo and Slade the Ripper will not stand idly by while their daughter is taken hostage. They will come for the girl," Fitzroy replied.

*"THEN LET THEM!"* Sabrina snapped, hurling the recorder at the wall. She pointed at the shattered pieces on the floor. *"Look at what you made me go and do!"* 

Fitzroy quietly strode towards the mess and began scooping it up. "Apologies my mistress."  

Sabrina took a deep breath. It was so difficult being calm with such idiotic underlings around her. *"I do not fear Jessie Roseo or Slade the Ripper,"* she said in a calmer voice. 

"Do you fear Black Bart then?" Fitzroy asked, rising. "Jessie Roseo may no longer be an active member of his crew but by all accounts she is still held dear by the man. Any attack against her would be considered an attack against him."

Sabrina glared at Fitzroy. *"Remind me again why I haven't sewn your mouth shut?"* Suddenly the great double doors to the throne room exploded inwards. Two of Sabrina's underlings went flying through the smoke and debris. Sabrina grinned as Commander Cross entered. *"Well if it isn't the man who captured the Queen of Shadows!"* she cackled. *"You actually took me up on my challenge. I'm impressed." *

Cross cast aside his bomber jacket and sabre. "Let's finish this."  

Sabrina jabbed a red nailed finger at Cross. *"You know, I did a quick search of my collection of shadows. I remember our little encounter. You were no match for me then. What makes you think you're any match for me now?"  *

Cross's blue eyes flared blood red. "I've changed..." He raised his head up to the high rung ceiling and howled like a savage wolf. Sabrina took a seat upon her throne and watched with amusment as he began to transform. With a wave of her hand she dismissed Fitzroy. *"Make sure the pirate doesn't make it this far."* Sabrina turned her attention back to Cross, now something entirely inhuman. 

She licked her lips. *"Oh my. You really have changed..."*

_The dungeons..._
Izzy helped dress the lady marine's wounds as best she could. Her name was Jane Aubrey, and as it turned out, she wasn't so bad after all. The woman was just a soldier, following orders to the best of her ability. "Do you really think we'll get out of this?" Izzy asked her. 

Jane nodded without any hesitation. "I know so. We just need to be patient and seize the moment when it comes." 

Izzy jumped at the sound of cursing and shouting. She watched as two of Sabrina's undead soldiers carried an auburn haired woman towards the cell opposite them. The woman thrashed wildly about, kicking and screaming. Izzy raised a curious eyebrow at the seastone restraints binding her wrists together. They tossed her into the cell like a sack of potatoes and quickly slammed the cell bars shut. The woman bounded to her feet and ran up to the steel bars. Her eyes were a peculiar shade of electric green, cheeks flushed red with anger.  

"Try pulling this shit when I don't have seastone on me!" she raged. "Nobody's taking my shadow without a fight!" The zombies growled at her and shuffled away. She slammed her shoulder repeatedly against the steel bars to no avail. With a grunt she flopped down cross legged, staring thoughtfully at her seastone restraints. "Aw what the hell," she muttered, opening her mouth wide and preparing to sink her teeth into them.  

"I wouldn't do that if I were you. Seastone is even harder than diamond," Izzy called out to her. 

The woman looked up at Izzy and Jane, surprised. "Oh. I didn't even see you two there." She nodded at the seastone bindings. "Heck no. I wasn't going to bite the seastone. That would be dumb."    

Izzy chuckled. "That's a relief."

"I _was_ going to chew my wrists off," 

Izzy did a double take at her. "Uh..." 

"On second thought, I'm not that desperate yet." She smiled amiably at Izzy and Jane. "Name's Flora. Azalea D. Flora. So how did you two gals end up here?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 12, 2014)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Umbra Island, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. VII]​
Rip-Jaw's serpentine head rolled from side to side as Ten placed him on the makeshift table, that he himself, had constructed for his studies. Books, testing instruments and all sorts of lab glass-ware crash to the ground shattering into millions of bits. He groaned as he started to come back to life; his chest heaving as if he'd be slammed with a sledgehammer. Ten allowed her  motors and servos to wind down as she started to look for medical equipment to attempt to patch the Fishman up. As her eyes quickly started to scan the room she is pulled from her task by the sound of a large weight moving. Turning she is confronted with the large behemoth pulling himself to a sitting position.  "That... human hits hard." is mumbled while he rubbed his jaw. His tongue can be seen pushing at the side of his lips as he feels that a few of his teeth are missing. A sigh can be heard coming from him as a hand snaked to his mouth. His claws tore into his gums as he ripped the broken teeth clean from the jaw line. Underneath the point of a new tooth can be seen as he repeated the process dropping the broken roots to the floor. 

Spitting a wad of blood on the ground he cuts a glance toward Ten who held a first aid kit.  "There is no time for that." is stated as he slipped off his table. The ship lightly rocked under his landing. His eyes focused on the far wall.  "Tell me, the Captain went off the face that lunatic by himself. Didn't he?" when Ten gave no response he sneered, new teeth glinting in the light.  "That is what I believed." he stated while lumbering over to the large cabinet he eyed moments before.  "This is far from a working model; but this prototype will have to suffice." is stated as he flung the doors open. Within a large double headed battle ax can be seen. It was a steel gray with blue accents. Steel chords wrapped what appeared to be flex pipe that fed around the entire weapon it seemed to lightly hum to life as Rip-Jaw pulled it from the hanger.  "Let us storm straight to the gates of hell." is added with a hiss as he allowed the great ax to balance on his shoulder. His neck and head turned toward Ten and a grin spread in place; he figured he may as well enjoy this. It' d probably be the last thing he did anyway. 

[City Square] 

Night Raven flopped onto the edge of the roof he stood and a hand snaked to his ear as he pressed the com connection.  "Roy is on the move Baroness; do you have my orders?" is asked. The line remained silent, then a static pop roared to life. It wasn't Alicia's voice however, it was Richard himself.  "Keep an eye on the situation. Don't make any move to interferer though. Roy walked himself into this; lets see if he is worth that dagger. If he survives this; I'll send the dagger's brother his way." the line grows quite and the enforcer of the Blackthorn Company looks toward the castle.  "Why does it always have to be complicated. First plant the speakers and holo-imaging machines so even her shadow can't get to them and now look after his pet. Night Raven pinched the bridge of his nose before dropping to the street below. A door opens as he touches down and he vanishes into the in between.   

[North of Umbra]

A Marine vessel sounds the alarm as they are swallowed by a huge rolling fog bank. From within the mire their communications officer quickly hooks up the Den. Sweat rolling down his face he dials out to Marine HQ. Only a small portion of the message is received though.

'....fogbank ...... Mae.....om S...S'

The large maw of the Maelstrom swallows the smaller vessel whole. Taking her and her crew into the very depths of hell itself. In the murky, inky darkness the crew is besiege quickly by devils of the ship. Some are slaughtered where they stand. But most are rounded up and hauled above deck. The bone deck rattles with each man that is thrown at the feet of the acting first mate. A disheveled man in a torn fisherman's shirt. His long stringy hair was soaked and hung about his face clinging to it like tape. A foul scowl sat on his features. Black ooze slipped from his lips as he looked over each man. The ones he pointed too are quickly caught up and daggers dragged across their throats. Fresh blood splattered across the deck and bodies are dumped into the sea after being tied to barrels so they float. 

"I demand to see the captain of this vessel!" one officer states defiantly. The paling man's head snaps in his direction. That scowl turned into a sneer.  "The captain, he's not taking guests at the moment. For that outburst; to the bone pit for you." he says waving a troop of pirates on the man.  "The rest get to swabbing."

[With Rip-Jaw]

The large Fishman growled after scaling the large Snapping turtle; luckily the beast was so large it ignored the gnat that it made Rip-Jaw look like. Walking up to the castle itself; it seemed like no one was home. Cross' grand entrance had pulled most of the attention from the parameter. Which was a good thing for the Fishman, it allowed him to shake things up in his own special way. Pulling that large ax off his back he grasps it firmly in to hands. Twisting the handle the blades hum to life as they pull moisture from the air as well as Rip-Jaw's cloths that absorb moisture. It soon buzzes to life with a current of water.  "Well; that is a promising start. Well lets see if anyone is home." he muses while pulling back.  KNOCK! KNOCK!" he roars while swinging.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 15, 2014)

*Cyrus T. Cross|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

*[Nanohana , Sandy Island; Grand Line]​*​
[Battle on the Square III]​
[Devil's Due; Enemy of my Enemy]










​
-The Wedding Chapel-

 "Um, what?" Alastair stopped caressing his newly acquired girl's shoulder, those soft almost harmless eyes shifted to the witch of the woods. His mild features grow a smile as his eyes centers on the woman. A light hearted laugh escapes his lips. Pulling his arm back to him he leans forward in the pew he sat;  "Excuse me; did you um... just address me as an equal, um, lady?" he asks almost catching Gaea by surprise.  "You seem, um, confused. Compromises happen when two people stand on near equal footing. Um, you, Um don't stand on near equal footing with me miss." Alastair states while pulling himself to his feet. That placid soft smile was gone.  "I, um, wonder." he states pulling a leg of his new girlfriend's lap. Stepping into the aisle he pauses to adjusts his tie.  "What the insides of a logia look like? Are they, um, as twisted and ugly as your personality?" is asked.

Sensing the danger Doppelgangers of Alistair arose from the plants in the room,  "Hmm" looking around the plants struggled to move; Alastair had applied just a portion of his CoC to immobilize them. Then that soft smile returned;  "You're, um, amusing lady. Tell you what. The people I represent may be interested in you and your king with a child's mentality." he states scooting the girl over he sits. Some faculties seemed back on line as she huddled next to Alastair.  "Do well against these Pirates, and I'll inquire about you, yeah?" is asked in a soft tone. The clones of him slipped back into flowering plants; seemed they had an accord. ~

[Zy and Cy, Dynamic Duo?]  

Cyrus pulled himself from the ground. His body smoldered as burnt fur was released by his Life Return Technique. Head pounding and ears ringing the Hare shook his head the almost muted bell tone in that tore at his ears he could hear, or he believed that he could hear Zy's voice.  "Curse these big radar dishes." he muttered using the tips of each ear to wring their selves out. Pulling his head toward Zy; he is just quick enough to see his friend being caught by a vine. Gritting his teeth he only pauses his charge when Zy burns the plant away with his power. With Zy facing off against the mobile garden he is able to turn his attention by to this boy king whom would play god. Pulling himself back to a full standing base he starts to slide his feet to the side; he couldn't afford for another of those damned attacks to go off, the city couldn't handle it; not to mention he and Zy were taking a beating. 

 "Allow me to show you something very near to my heart" is muttered with a vile growl as he took a stance eerily similar to one Helen Swann. Osiris, however, could care less about stances as he watched from the heavens with a less than amused smile.  "You've witnessed my power first hand mongrel. You still _Dare_ challenge my power?" he asks. A vile grin slides across his features as he started to raise his scepter. The already darkened clouds grew darker even more so as a charge of electrical current started to build. The confrontation of God and Hare was put on hold though as the entire city rocked heavily under the landing of one Titan.

*"Fee-fi-fo-fum..."​*
He called out; amused at his chance to gain revenge again. Cyrus sucked on his lip as his attention turned to the giant King of Monsters.  "How d-dare you Osiris!"  a stern, yet weak voice shouted to the heavens. Brock Knightly had pulled himself back to his feet. All he was, though, in the eyes of the would be King was a flea or gnat. Pulling the rod down Cy can feel the electrical current in his fur as the fury of the storm was about to be called down on the Marine.  "Crap" and in a blur of tan and black Cyrus is gone as thunder cracked the sky. Knight clenched his eyes tightly; too weak to move or put a defense up. But the burning discharge never came. He opens his eyes to see a smoldering Cyrus standing before him arms outstretched.  "Why?" he hoarsely asks. Cyrus can only grin as his newly boosted healing systems kicked into high gear.  "Simple really." is the reply as Osiris watched with little curiosity.

 "Enemy of my enemy and so on." is added as he pulled one of Rebecca's home cooked goodies from his vest. Unwrapping it he handed it over to Knightly; Becca would kill him if she knew he was giving her cooking to Marines; but this was desperate times.  "That'll give your energy back; here take this too." Cyrus states flipping Mournblade's handle toward the Marine.  "I'm sure you know how to use that; and to be clear. I'll be coming back for that." Knightly only stared on blankly as Cyrus drew Blood Razor. Looking to Titan he throws a short glance to Knightly;  "I'll leave the King to you." is stated as he vanished in a blur.   

 "That is as far as you go Titan" Cyrus states appearing on a building close to the Tyrant. * "I remember you Cyrus!"* he boomed rubbing a scar he was given on Sealand, one received as Cyrus cut his wave in two. * "You just saved me the trouble of finding you. Bring me my favorite whore and I'll make your end swift and painless."* he roars. Cyrus scowled;  "You'll not be touching my Fiancee" ~~

[Stolen Ship]

 "Well, um, what have we here?" Alastair states patting at his goatee. Havok is the first to make a move, but he is quickly subdued. Alastair places a finger on the Fisherman's head and he drops to the ground clawing at his face.  "I'd be careful if I were you." he muses dropping an empty bottle of itching powder to the ground.  "I put it under your skin. Um, all you'll do is tear, um, the flesh off your face." Havok is quickly restrained by a couple of Dewitt's robots so he wouldn't harm himself. Rebecca looks from Alex to Alastair.  "Who are you?" is snapped as Alex tried biting her.  "I'm the owner of this ship and a specialist surgeon." is the set of lies given in return. Sweat poured down Rebecca's face, she was uneasy; but any help would be good help.  "Can you help Dewitt fix her?" Alastair grinned and he makes his way over to them.  "Maybe.";  "HELP ME FIRST I'M SORRY!" Havok yells his face now burning from not being able to scratch.~~~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 19, 2014)

_Umbra Island..._
Roy landed softly behind a row of swan shaped hedges. Over a dozen reanimated corpses stood guard at the rear of the sprawling castle. Many were marines, long dead, their faded uniforms gone to tatters. Roy had no idea what mysterious force gave them life. Perhaps the Shadow Woman really was a sorceress after all. He peeked around the hedges and spotted what looked to be a side door. Any notions of sneaking in were completely dashed the moment Pazzo D. Morte emerged, that perpetual sneer on his gray face. Images of a badly injured Rip-Jaw flashed into Roy's mind. It was moments like these that he just lost himself. Roy leaped from behind the hedges and pointed at Pazzo. "Over here you walking bag of puss!"  Pazzo turned, focusing his yellowed and lifeless eyes on him. Roy stalked towards the giant zombie. "It's time someone put you back in the grave." 

The other zombies moved in on Roy. It was then that a feral roar could be heard in the distance. Roy paused and raised a curious eyebrow. "Rip-Jaw?" It couldn't be. Pazzo grunted at the other zombies. They nodded and bounded towards the sound like a pack of feral dogs. Now it was just the two of them. Pazzo cracked his mammoth knuckles. He took a step towards Roy, then another, slow and deliberate. Roy had seen what those fists had done to Rip-Jaw. He couldn't let Pazzo touch him, not even once. "Come on them monster," Roy called out defiantly. He raised his hands to the sky. Only once before had he ever unleashed the full force of his wind powers. The village he was raised in was flattened in minutes. The clouds above swirled rapidly, creating a massive spinning vortex around Roy. The trees and hedges across the castle grounds swished about violently. Pazzo continued his march towards Roy, undaunted. Roy pointed at the monster and smiled. "I'll teach you to fear the hurricane." 

Suddenly Pazzo was blasted off his feet by a sweeping wave of concussive air. Pazzo rolled end over end like a ragdoll. In a flash of movement the zombie stabbed his hands into the ground. Roy narrowed his eyes as Pazzo began crawling on all fours towards him, slowly but surely. That damned smile was still etched on the bastards face. Roy screamed with rage. Two hundred plus mile per hour winds buffeted the zombie, uprooting the trees around them. Pazzo remained anchored firmly to the ground, decomposed face flapping about comically in the wind. Roy compressed the air around him into a large orb, squeezing it between his palms into the size of a softball. He launched himself towards Pazzo, riding the hurricane force winds. "This is for Rip-Jaw!" 

*"TYPHOON BOMB!"* 

Roy slammed the orb against Pazzo's face, the crunching sound of bone the most satisfying thing Roy had ever heard. The explosive shockwave engulfed them both, caving in the entire rear section of the castle wall. Seconds turned into minutes as the debris cloud slowly dissipated, revealing a humongous blast crater. Roy dug himself out of a pile of rubble, coughing violently. Blood dripped from his scalp, obscuring the vision in his right eye. He tried to stand but just as quickly collapsed onto his back. "That went well..." he groaned. Suddenly a massive fist shot out of the rubble. Roy's eyes widened in disbelief as Pazzo arose like a phantom. The entire left side of the zombies face had been blown completely off, revealing the rotting innards of his skull. The remaining side of Pazzo's mouth curved into a macabre smile. Again Roy attempted to stand, and again his body refused to listen. Roy coughed up blood as he laughed wildly in a fit. He certainly didn't imagine things ending this way. "Let's finish it then!" he cried, willing himself to sit up despite the pain.

A black cloaked figure descended between Pazzo and Roy. The figure spun about with viper speed, spraying Pazzo with a cloud of white particles. Pazzo began shuddering uncontrollably. Roy watched in amazement as an inky black tendril flew from the remains of Pazzo's mouth, forming into the silhouette of a human body. It was a shadow, Roy realized. The shadow reached towards the night sky, as if searching, before dissipating into nothingness. The light went out from Pazzo's eyes as he collapsed face first into the rubble, stiff as a corpse. Roy stared hard at the cloaked figure. This man may have helped him but he was still no friend.  

"I'd thank you but something tells me you didn't do that for my sake." 

The hooded figure threw his hood down, revealing the pale and gaunt face of a man who had obviously seen far too much in his life and none of it good. What appeared to be bone spikes extended up and down his long neck. "My mistress would have me put you out of your misery." He seemed to consider it, debating internally. Roy reached behind his back, grasping the handle of the bone dagger tucked in his belt. "However, I think it is long past time someone repay her the favor instead." He nodded as if satisfied with his decision. "Yes, long past time." He produced a small wooden gourd from within the folds of his cloak. Something rattled about inside the vessel. Roy blinked in surprise as the man offered him the gourd. "A present? I'm flattered." 

"Even now Commander Cross battles my mistress high atop the castle. Yet it is not a battle he can win. The contents of this gourd may be able to tip the odds in your favor but even then it is but a dim hope." 

Roy gazed sceptically at the gourd. "So what's inside?" 

"Your salvation and your curse."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 24, 2014)

*Rip-Jaw|Phoenix Pirates|North Blue*

*[Umbra Island, North Blue]​*​
[Shadow Ploy; The Queen of Shadows Pt. VIII]​
Rip-Jaw hisses with guttural rage as he swung the large Ax. The entire wall of the castle shook violently under the weight of the massive blow. Water splashed up the sides of the thick walls. But even with the added weight of a current of water. The wall stood defiant; almost void of any but the most minute of damage. The Fish-Man's scaly lips rolled up over his needle like teeth;  "Well. That was a rather disappointing endeavor to say the least." is mumbled as he allowed the ax to dip to the ground. His hand rubbed over the struck area. The stone masonry walls seemed to laugh at his attempts at intrusion.

 "Well; as the humans say. If at first you don't succeed." Moving the ax between pinched feet he pulls his hands up. Lowering his head he paused at what he was about to do;  "I do not understand the method behind spitting in the hands before going for a bigger swing, but if it will aid me in penetrating this obstacle ... I will allow scientific reasoning to bow to the side. Once." is declared. Rolling his tongue he spits into his open palms and rubs them together. With a click of his tongue off his teeth he retakes his ax. Twisting the handle as he lifted it a larger current of water surrounded the silvery, gray ax head. Rearing back he pulled all his weight into the swing; going as far as to raise up on one foot as to twist his body further around. 

But before he can take his second shot at the towering walls of Sabrina's fortress Castle he is surrounded by a group of the living challenged. Allowing himself to come back to a two footed stance he lowers the ax back to the ground; the water slowly dissipated and he leaned onto the handle and looked at the zombies that looked to him; then to one another. Murmuring could be heard within the ranks of the undead as a finger or two pointed; they hadn't seen such a Fishman in quite some time.  "Tell me..." is mused that forked tongue rattling behind a cage of teeth as he chuckled.  "Have you come to allow me to dissect you?" he asks. Suddenly a wave of realization washed over the tattered misfits. One pointed a finger and opened his mouth.

But it had been years that it's mouth opened that wide, and the jaw fell from it's hinges. Scrambling to scoop up it's mandible it makes a break for it as 'Black Bart!' rolled from the small group. Rip-Jaw patted at his 'beard' as he watched the group start to tuck tail and run. Why they said Black Bart was beyond him, this was a misidentification of Rip-Jaw for his 'Father' Forth Division Bart Commander Overbite, but as they retreated back toward the Castle he sees his opportunity to get in. Pulling the ax up he gives chase as the Zombie led the way.~

 "Sabrina keeps the most intelligently inept minions" Night Raven muses as he watched from above. He allowed a hand to fall on the wall's battlements. He walks along following Rip-Jaw's progress as he chased Sabrina's minions,  "This may prove more interesting than I first thought. This may become a perfect storm against Sabrina..." He paused and reflected on the prospect of her being embarrassed by a troop of upstart Pirates and a couple of Marines. A smile traced, it was against the odds. But if these upstarts could manage it; in her weakened state ... maybe his shadow could escape as he was forbid to engage the Shadow Empress.  "I can't directly get involved, but that doesn't mean that I can't indirectly help." is mused. Snapping his fingers after the Zombies slam the large gates behind them; he momentarily replaces the large structure  with his own. Rip-Jaw skids to a halt before it. A sneer crosses his lips. 

Locking his ax back onto his back he reaches down and digs his fingers under the barrier. With a heave he begins to pull up. To his surprise the gate was lighter than he was prepared for and it lifts. With a small pump he throws the gate higher than his head and he scrambles in as it closes with a slam behind him. Coming into the castle he is greeted with a mire of hallways. Looking left, then right he catches who he thinks is the group of Zombie that he was giving chase too and bounds off after them. He couldn't allow them to get to whoever it was they were going to report to. In reality they were the guards of the castle dungeon and they were leading him toward Izzy, Jane and Flora. As he rounded the corner Night Raven's Gate vanishes. ~~


----------



## BreathofFire (Jan 26, 2014)

*Zidane "Zy" K. Roberts|Wrecking Crew|Grand Line*

[Nanohana , Sandy Island; Grand Line]​
*Conqueror Rising! Zidane Roberts, The Prince of the Sea​*

A winded Zidane watched from the sky as plummeting giants fell moments after the return of the hideous mountain of a tyrant better known as Titan. Zy's hands clutched his knees and he sneered, eyes flashing a bright blue first, and then a haunting glowing shade of blood red. "I don't give a darn how many things you bring you bitch! This is for her..."

Flickering out of sight, a few of the giants lumbered forward and inched their heads up to catch a glimpse of ol' Rocketing Roberts. Twisting in midair, fist glowing, Zy clapped his hands together to momentarily blind the warmongering oafs initially, and then muttered, "_Bi_mu... _Bi_mu... "LASER!"

A massive red beam shot through the air clipping two giants and sending them spiraling in opposing directions with their hard flesh sizzling. "BIMU BIMU LASER SHOWER!" Zy continued, and with astonishing speeds the giants were pummeled by lasers that not only hit, but began piercing their bodies completely through.

Twisting like a red cyclone, Zy shouted, "LASER BIMU WHIP!" Like an enormous neon blade of shining crimson Zy hacked one of the giants clean in two before crashing dizzily onto a roof only to stagger side to side as his burning body slowly calmed back to normal. "Gah... fuck... too fast... can't... focus... URK!"

As Zy hunched over to hurl off of the side of the roof lightning struck him on the back making the pirate howl at the indignity of it all. "YEOUCH! MOTHER _FUCKER_! THAT *HURT*!"

"You'll die, _boy_. Girl. Uhm, whatever you are... Just like that sniveling bitch you fight so desperately to avenge." Osiris boasted, a gleeful smile spreading.

"Wha'...?" Zy muttered after striking Osiris' throat. Osiris couldn't retaliate verbally, he could barely even remain conscious afterwards. The pain seemed to be lingering, and the wounded Osiris even went so far as to begin retreating.

Zy descended after his desperation strike and eventually landed on a collapsing rooftop, not seeming to mind dropping into the pile of rubble. Seconds later his head popped out, and Zy energetically screamed with his eyes squeezed shut, "I DID IT! JED, I FUCKING DID IT!"

"Focus, Roberts!" Brock snapped while slowing vines down only to slash them with a fallen sword. "You're going to be apprehended by me, and we've got a score to settle... but for now, she's getting away! That plant-woman has to be stopped! So stop shitting around and get to it!"

"...did hell freeze over?" Zy whispered in a daze. Shaking his bewilderment off the pirate remembered the plant logia's cruelty towards Alexia and sprinted off.



*Meanwhile, with Cyrus...*

"YOU!" Osiris roared, voice booming with hatred and shame. His throat still ached from that pirate's blow, inconceivable to the ambitious soon to be ruler of Alabasta. He fired bolts of lightning at Cyrus in such a frenzy that some missed and blew giant chunks out of the surrounding buildings. His fury became directed at the hare-man, who was now feuding with an enraged Titan, back from the dead.

Reluctantly departing from the crew, Rebecca was sprinting towards the burning battlefield that was once a beautiful kingdom. An explosion nearly blew her back, the flames licking at her skin, but the woman pushed on. "CYRUS!" She screamed, directing the attention of both Titan and Osiris on her. Panting, she reached for the sword only to realize she'd forgotten it in a moment of panic. "Oh no..." The last thing she remembered seeing was a bluish-white flash.

*Back with the crew...*

"Who are you...?" Bazoo wisely asked as he left his spot to hold a furry arm in front of Manni. Havok continued shrieking for assistance, but the bear had a knot in his gut at this stranger's arrival. "Can we really trust you?"

"Who cares?! Alexia is... well, that! If he can help let 'em help!" Manni shouted, hands still pinning Alexia down.

"There's some type of seed in her..." Dewitt muttered, a gloved hand cupping his chin. "It is not only possessing her and keeping her lifeless body animated, but it's attempting to form a permanent symbiotic bond with her. In other words, if we don't separate them now, there will be nothing left to separate." Facing Alastair now, he said, "I don't have my equipment, and even if I did I am not exactly able to bring back life... yet." He managed in a pained tone of voice, hinting at a lofty goal. "Let us trust him, for now, Bazoo..."

"MAKE IT STOP!" Havok shrieked, tears running down his cheeks while he scratched frantically at his face.

"I'm sorry, guys... I can't handle that guy's presence..." Jamal whispered as he fearfully abandoned the crew. "I'm just going to find some place to hide until this all blows over..."


----------

